# Van Cleef in action!



## twigski

Starting this thread again because it got deleted when TPF was down. Please share your VCA actions shots/modeling pics. Thank you to all that contributed in the previous thread, hope you will post them again! 

Here's me wearing two 10 motif wht MOP in yg linked together & 6 motif magic necklace w/a 2" removable extender.


----------



## thimp

twigski said:


> Starting this thread again because it got deleted when TPF was down. Please share your VCA actions shots/modeling pics. Thank you to all that contributed in the previous thread, hope you will post them again!
> 
> Here's me wearing two 10 motif wht MOP in yg linked together & 6 motif magic necklace w/a 2" removable extender.



Gorgeous!! I hope this thread doesn't get deleted again.


----------



## thimp

My VCA necklaces. First pic is the 10 motif and the 20 motif, wg, mop. Second pic is the 20 motif, wg, mop and the 20 motif, wg, turquoise. Third pic is the small Cosmos pendant. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## sbelle

Dang it!  I forgot that we had to start again here.  Off to find my photos....


----------



## sbelle

Found one - Byzantine Alhambra yellow gold dangle earrings


----------



## sbelle

When my SA was trying to talk me out of buying a Magic necklace she said you could get the same effect by combining your different 10 motif necklaces together.  I did some experimenting with dd as my model:

two 10 motif necklaces - tiger's eye and yellow gold







three 10 motifs - tiger's eye, yellow gold, and onyx







(I did end up getting the Magic 16 motif right before the price increase. )


----------



## samanthas

nice one.........


----------



## geminigal1

twigski, the necklaces look so pretty on you, especially the second one. yumyum ~~

thimp, I love how you wore the 10 motif and the 20 motif together. makes me wanna add a 10 motif wg... hum... this is bad 

sbelle, you made vca look so young and fresh! Your dd looks so adorable on the photos


----------



## geminigal1

Here are my action shots. I've already posted these photos on vca support group thread but realized that this is the thread for action photos. So here they are again.


----------



## geminigal1

more photos of the frivole ring.









































I'll try to post more when I have time. Meanwhile, pls share your photos!!


----------



## geminigal1

thimp said:


> My VCA necklaces. First pic is the 10 motif and the 20 motif, wg, mop. Second pic is the 20 motif, wg, mop and the 20 motif, wg, turquoise. Third pic is the small Cosmos pendant. Thank you for letting me share.



thimp, just wanted to tell you that I also love all your white tops. so purrrty


----------



## thimp

geminigal1 said:


> thimp, just wanted to tell you that I also love all your white tops. so purrrty



Thank you, geminigal1! :kiss:


----------



## twigski

Thimp, Sbelle,Giminigal1....Thanks for sharing!!! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hard to take a pic by yourself...here I wore my ten motif with the one I had lengthened to a 12...


----------



## Smoothoprter

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Hard to take a pic by yourself...here I wore my ten motif with the one I had lengthened to a 12...


 
I'll help you take action shots in Nov.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Smoothoprter said:


> I'll help you take action shots in Nov.



Indeed! Looking forward to some beautiful weather with amazing friends!


----------



## FashionLawyer

*Alhambra YG*


----------



## FashionLawyer

*Carnelian Set*


----------



## FashionLawyer

*Frivole WG Pave Diamond Set*


----------



## FashionLawyer

*Turquoise*


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG okay these won't be nearly as pretty pictures as those above but here's a few!  NB: I don't own all of these - returned/exchanged quite a few in my quest for the perfectly rounded collection!


----------



## surfergirljen




----------



## dialv

Hi Jen,  is your last picture a 10 motif vintage alhambra, the clovers look a little bigger than the second from last photo. Do you have an extension on that one, I was going to get a two inch on mine, I need it to be at least 18 to 19 inches long.


----------



## surfergirljen

dialv - good eye! The first pic of the YG/MOP is 10 motif + 5 motif bracelet + 4 inch extender. The second one is the 10 motif + 4 inch extender. I couldn't stand the 10 alone - too close to my neck!


----------



## surfergirljen

Magic MOP/RG


----------



## surfergirljen




----------



## chickpea

My love! 5 motif onyx bracelet in yellow gold.


----------



## Greentea




----------



## einseine

Everyone is beautiful!
Very gorgeous thread!


----------



## kim_mac

papillon butterfly pendant (exchanged for) two butterflies btf ring with white diamond and yellow sapphire

also, sweet butterfly mop yg pendant


----------



## kim_mac

my first vca purchase: yg mop vintage alhambra bracelet and yg mop sweet butterfly bracelet.  i've been wearing the alhambra with the love bracelet regularly these days and loving the combo.


----------



## Greentea

kim_mac said:


> my first vca purchase: yg mop vintage alhambra bracelet and yg mop sweet butterfly bracelet.  i've been wearing the alhambra with the love bracelet regularly these days and loving the combo.



Love it - now my Love bracelet needs a VCA sweet butterfly friend!


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> OMG okay these won't be nearly as pretty pictures as those above but here's a few!  NB: I don't own all of these - returned/exchanged quite a few in my quest for the perfectly rounded collection!


 
I love the sweet butterfly and clover much more than your larger versions!  Did you keep both, or do you just have the sweets?


----------



## kim_mac

Greentea said:


> Love it - now my Love bracelet needs a VCA sweet butterfly friend!


just fyi - even though the sweet and love look cute together, it wasn't comfortable because the sweet's chain kept getting under the love and the love wouldn't move freely on my wrist which bothered me.  the alhambra definitely sits better with the love bracelet.


----------



## Greentea

kim_mac said:


> just fyi - even though the sweet and love look cute together, it wasn't comfortable because the sweet's chain kept getting under the love and the love wouldn't move freely on my wrist which bothered me.  the alhambra definitely sits better with the love bracelet.



Ahhh - thanks!


----------



## **Chanel**

Love this thread! Everyone looks fabulous with their VCA !


----------



## mlag724

kim_mac said:


> my first vca purchase: yg mop vintage alhambra bracelet and yg mop sweet butterfly bracelet. i've been wearing the alhambra with the love bracelet regularly these days and loving the combo.


 That is a beautiful combo.


----------



## Bethc

I posted these in the VCA thread, but I figured I'd add them here too... this is my TE necklace and TE and YG bracelets.  Also Frivoli earrings and my butterfly ring


----------



## Hermesaholic

Bethc said:


> I posted these in the VCA thread, but I figured I'd add them here too... this is my TE necklace and TE and YG bracelets.  Also Frivoli earrings and my butterfly ring




I want to play in your jewelry box!!


----------



## Bethc

I also found some pics of my turq pieces... my WG/turq 20 motif and my YG almost magic size pendant...


----------



## calisnoopy

Here are some of my action shots 

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f595b949970b-pi







http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f595b35c970b-pi








http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a95e4ce7970b-pi








http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01310fc53209970c-pi


----------



## calisnoopy

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed0f5164970b-pi









http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0134803fb388970c-pi









http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01348581bafa970c-pi







http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f25c7ba7970b-pi


----------



## calisnoopy

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b014e88484b47970d-pi








http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0148c868c144970c-pi









http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f595c3cb970b-pi








http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b014e8658a504970d-800wi








http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0128768f9046970c-pi








http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0128768f9132970c-pi


----------



## calisnoopy

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1012475&d=1265447831







http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1012476&d=1265447831








http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1012477&d=1265447923


----------



## calisnoopy

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=794271&d=1244511171








http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=794270&d=1244511171







http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=794269&d=1244511171


----------



## calisnoopy

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=794267&d=1244511101








http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=794266&d=1244511101








http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=794262&d=1244510925


----------



## sbelle

*calisnoopy* -- great pictures!  Thanks for sharing!





This is the picture that inspired me to buy the byzantine alhambra yg necklaces (and special order the wg long necklace!)


----------



## Greentea

calisnoopy said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=794271&d=1244511171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=794270&d=1244511171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=794269&d=1244511171



Lordy, I need this in my life.


----------



## sin vergüenza

calisnoopy - adorable pictures and beyond enviable collection! Thank you!

Is the red stripe jacket Chanel?


----------



## sin vergüenza

Bethc said:


> I posted these in the VCA thread, but I figured I'd add them here too... this is my TE necklace and TE and YG bracelets. Also Frivoli earrings and my butterfly ring


 
I am loving that butterfly ring more and more every time I see it. I used to think that my one VCA ring would be a Socrate but, now, I don't know....


----------



## calisnoopy

Greentea said:


> Lordy, I need this in my life.


 
heeheh


----------



## Smoothoprter

Hey Cory, I'm glad you posted your VCA pics here.  I am personally in love with the Lotus earrings and your magic pieces.  I never really considered the turquoise, but am really loving it in yellow gold in your modeling pictures.


----------



## surfergirljen

Cory's pic helped push me over the fence to buy the lotus earrings!!


----------



## Greentea

The lotus earring are BEEEEE-YOND!!! Calisnoopy, I just want to play in your closet!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Calisnoopy:  Are you in Katz's?


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Ahhhh, I know what to purchase next now! Thanks for the awesome contributions!

Can VCA jewelry be purchased online?


----------



## Greentea

Hermesaholic said:


> Calisnoopy:  Are you in Katz's?



Got to be!! That decor is one of a kind!


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> *calisnoopy* -- great pictures! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the picture that inspired me to buy the byzantine alhambra yg necklaces (and special order the wg long necklace!)


 
Aww haha yah the byzantine is great, all gold and you don't have to worry about it as much!




			
				sin vergüenza;19584686 said:
			
		

> calisnoopy - adorable pictures and beyond enviable collection! Thank you!
> 
> Is the red stripe jacket Chanel?


 
Yep, the jacket is from 08P i think?  the chains are heavy but it's definitely a unique CC piece 



Smoothoprter said:


> Hey Cory, I'm glad you posted your VCA pics here. I am personally in love with the Lotus earrings and your magic pieces. I never really considered the turquoise, but am really loving it in yellow gold in your modeling pictures.


 
Thanks Mon!!!  I try to post pics when I can, just not as camera ready or efficient with time as many other people on here, I wish I could do the daily outfit threads! LOL

Oh and YG with turquoise is really amazing!



surfergirljen said:


> Cory's pic helped push me over the fence to buy the lotus earrings!!


 
weee so glad im helping people with their VCA decisions 



Greentea said:


> The lotus earring are BEEEEE-YOND!!! Calisnoopy, I just want to play in your closet!!


 
awww so sweet, well, right now if you came into my closet, you'd be tripping over hangers and boxes as I just did 20 min ago lol...kinda lost Bow Wow, my dog, in there too haha



Hermesaholic said:


> Calisnoopy: Are you in Katz's?


 
yes! LOL miss that place, no really good Jewish delis (that I've found so far) in Boston!



Greentea said:


> Got to be!! That decor is one of a kind!


 
heehee


----------



## Suzie

calisnoopy, I love how you wrapped your 20 around and used it as a bracelet, I might try that.


----------



## Phish Lala

Just joined here..posted on the other VCA thread but wanted to share the pic of my SA wrist with 3 sweets which I totally want to copy! How do you post pics on here..help!


----------



## Phish Lala

Sorry took me a while to figure out how to post a pic! Here is a pic of the wrist of my SA in the Boca Raton store..I''m already itching to get two more to create this stacked look!


----------



## Greentea

Phish Lala said:


> Sorry took me a while to figure out how to post a pic! Here is a pic of the wrist of my SA in the Boca Raton store..I''m already itching to get two more to create this stacked look!



That's divine!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Phish Lala said:


> Sorry took me a while to figure out how to post a pic! Here is a pic of the wrist of my SA in the Boca Raton store..I''m already itching to get two more to create this stacked look!


 
Love this look!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Suzie said:


> calisnoopy, I love how you wrapped your 20 around and used it as a bracelet, I might try that.



Aww thanks yah I always love doing that with my necklaces!


----------



## wendy_bruin

Phish Lala said:


> Sorry took me a while to figure out how to post a pic! Here is a pic of the wrist of my SA in the Boca Raton store..I''m already itching to get two more to create this stacked look!



Thanks for posting this pic!  Very inspiring!

I have the same turquoise and mop bracelets and the carnelian clover instead of the heart.  Would have never thought to wear all of them together as shown.


----------



## beachy10

Phish Lala said:


> Sorry took me a while to figure out how to post a pic! Here is a pic of the wrist of my SA in the Boca Raton store..I''m already itching to get two more to create this stacked look!


 
So cute! Do you layer with other bracelets? I love the stacked look congrats!


----------



## Phish Lala

Beyond excited just got the other 2 sweets to complete the look. My SA just told me that in October they are coming out with a sweet pink gold solid gold clover. I just put myself on the waiting list  Van Cleef is becoming an addiction for me. What should my next purchase be..hmmm earclips?


----------



## Phish Lala

Yes actually she wears a few other bracelets on that wrist. And then on her other wrist she has vintage alhambra yellow gold white mother of pearl and onyx bracelets.  



beachy10 said:


> So cute! Do you layer with other bracelets? I love the stacked look congrats!


----------



## pond23

Phish Lala said:


> Beyond excited just got the other 2 sweets to complete the look. My SA just told me that *in October they are coming out with a sweet pink gold solid gold clover*. I just put myself on the waiting list  Van Cleef is becoming an addiction for me. What should my next purchase be..hmmm earclips?



^ That sounds so pretty!!


----------



## Candice0985

Phish lala, do you know how much the solid gold clover sweet will be? I'm the 1st on the waitlist for it on toronto but my SA doesn't know how much yet!


----------



## darkangel07760

Phish Lala said:


> Sorry took me a while to figure out how to post a pic! Here is a pic of the wrist of my SA in the Boca Raton store..I''m already itching to get two more to create this stacked look!


 
OMG that is so cute!


----------



## thimp

My preciousssssss.


----------



## skyqueen

I just might have to mug you, Thimp! Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelicdust

thimp, that is ridiculously beautiful!!  looks AWESOME on you!


----------



## dialv

My SA emailed me today with the price of the rose gold sweet clover she said 1250.00 Canadian.


----------



## thimp

Thank you, *skyqueen*, *angelicdust*!


----------



## Candice0985

dialv said:


> My SA emailed me today with the price of the rose gold sweet clover she said 1250.00 Canadian.


not too shabby!! I was expecting way more considering the turquoise was 1450 when I bought it!


----------



## dialv

Love turquoise. She told me my sweet carnelian bracelet came in today and I was so excited I ordered the vintage turquoise pendant in yellow gold. Do you have the turquoise butterfly bracelet Candice0985.


----------



## Suzie

Thimp, the ring is beyond stunning on you. Love it!!


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> My preciousssssss.


 
Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Florasun

OMG! gorgeousssss!!  (LOL!)





thimp said:


> My preciousssssss.


----------



## Greentea

Thimp - that's an epic piece. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!


----------



## peachfox

dialv said:


> My SA emailed me today with the price of the rose gold sweet clover she said 1250.00 Canadian.



Hi dialv, I am also from Canada. I live in Toronto, would you pls tell me where u requested the price from? Is that from Birks? Many thanks.


----------



## dialv

Yes from Birks. They seem very helpfull.


----------



## peachfox

dialv said:


> Yes from Birks. They seem very helpfull.



Thanks. waiting for your action shots.


----------



## lily25

Gosh Thimp I'm hunting all your ring posts hahaha!! i'm lusting over your gorgeous Lotus ring!!!


----------



## thimp

lily25 said:


> Gosh Thimp I'm hunting all your ring posts hahaha!! i'm lusting over your gorgeous Lotus ring!!!



Thank you, *lily25*! Such a nice compliment coming from someone with so many drool worthy pieces herself.


----------



## thimp

skyqueen said:


> I just might have to mug you, Thimp! Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Only if I get to mug you for your stunning tennis bracelet!


----------



## lily25

thimp said:


> Thank you, *lily25*! Such a nice compliment coming from someone with so many drool worthy pieces herself.




What r u kidding me I have nothing as gorgeous as your ring! Wear it in good health and joy!!!


----------



## avedashiva

dialv said:


> My SA emailed me today with the price of the rose gold sweet clover she said 1250.00 Canadian.




Do you have a picture of this bracelet? I tried to google it and couldn't find it.


----------



## dialv

Sorry, no picture I heard of it on here and asked her about it.


----------



## thimp

Thank you, *Greentea*, *Florasun*, *G&Smommy*, *Suzie*!


----------



## avedashiva

dialv said:


> Sorry, no picture I heard of it on here and asked her about it.



Thanks! One more question - is it suppose to be 
a smaller version of the breast cancer pendant from last year? 


By the way, Thimp your ring rocks - it looks stunning on you.

I have been a longtime lurker on the all the VCA threads!


----------



## thimp

avedashiva said:


> Thanks! One more question - is it suppose to be
> a smaller version of the breast cancer pendant from last year?
> 
> 
> By the way, Thimp your ring rocks - it looks stunning on you.
> 
> I have been a longtime lurker on the all the VCA threads!



Thank you, *avedashiva*!


----------



## thimp

My 20 motif turquoise with the Small Cosmos Pendant.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> My 20 motif turquoise with the Small Cosmos Pendant.


STUNNING!!! absolute perfection........


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> STUNNING!!! absolute perfection........



Thank you, *Hermesaholic*!  I was a little hesitant for fear that they may look too busy together.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Thank you, *Hermesaholic*!  I was a little hesitant for fear that they may look too busy together.



not at all.  the turquoise is very flat (not in a bad way just smooth and organic) and clean and the flower stands up a little.  they actually play off eachother nicely.  kind of like the refreshing dichotomy of an antique crystal chandelier over a simple wooden farm table.  (not to imply the turquoise is that rustic but you get the idea)


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> not at all.  the turquoise is very flat (not in a bad way just smooth and organic) and clean and the flower stands up a little.  they actually play off eachother nicely.  kind of like the refreshing dichotomy of an *antique crystal chandelier over a simple wooden farm table*.  (not to imply the turquoise is that rustic but you get the idea)



What a beautiful imagery!


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> What a beautiful imagery!




you know the Princess Charlene Magic pave with turquoise?  I thought that was too much of a good thing.  I do love diamonds and turquoise!  But your confection is so much more interesting and quietly lovely.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> you know the Princess Charlene Magic pave with turquoise?  I thought that was too much of a good thing. * I do love diamonds and turquoise!*  But your confection is so much more interesting and quietly lovely.



Thank you, again! I also love diamonds and turquoise together...just something about the combo...


----------



## pond23

Hermesaholic said:


> not at all.  the turquoise is very flat (not in a bad way just smooth and organic) and clean and the flower stands up a little.  they actually play off eachother nicely.  *kind of like the refreshing dichotomy of an antique crystal chandelier over a simple wooden farm table*.  (not to imply the turquoise is that rustic but you get the idea)



^ What a beautiful, dreamy description! Just perfect!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You write beautifully.........




Hermesaholic said:


> not at all. the turquoise is very flat (not in a bad way just smooth and organic) and clean and the flower stands up a little. they actually play off eachother nicely. kind of like the refreshing dichotomy of an antique crystal chandelier over a simple wooden farm table. (not to imply the turquoise is that rustic but you get the idea)


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> You write beautifully.........




thanks --!  Thimp's gorgeous photo was the inspiration!


----------



## Phish Lala

Hermesaholic said:


> not at all. the turquoise is very flat (not in a bad way just smooth and organic) and clean and the flower stands up a little. they actually play off eachother nicely. kind of like the refreshing dichotomy of an antique crystal chandelier over a simple wooden farm table. (not to imply the turquoise is that rustic but you get the idea)


 

Thats so ironic that is my dining room exactly! Seems like our style spills over into every aspect of our lives, not only jewelry


----------



## darkangel07760

dialv said:


> My SA emailed me today with the price of the rose gold sweet clover she said 1250.00 Canadian.


 
I didn't see the rose gold sweet when I was at my shop last month... is it the rose gold/carnelian heart?


----------



## Hermesaholic

Phish Lala said:


> Thats so ironic that is my dining room exactly! Seems like our style spills over into every aspect of our lives, not only jewelry




I know!


----------



## kat99

from my blog, black Onyx:


----------



## Phish Lala

darkangel07760 said:


> I didn't see the rose gold sweet when I was at my shop last month... is it the rose gold/carnelian heart?


 

It didn't come out yet. It comes out in Oct. I am already on the list at the Boca store.  It is a rg solid clover.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> not at all.  the turquoise is very flat (not in a bad way just smooth and organic) and clean and the flower stands up a little.  they actually play off eachother nicely.  kind of like the refreshing dichotomy of an antique crystal chandelier over a simple wooden farm table.  (not to imply the turquoise is that rustic but you get the idea)



Well said and so true!   Maybe we all need a diamond centerpiece for our alhambra beauties...


----------



## I'll take two

kat99 said:


> from my blog, black Onyx:


Lovely thanks for posting


----------



## darkangel07760

Phish Lala said:


> It didn't come out yet. It comes out in Oct. I am already on the list at the Boca store.  It is a rg solid clover.


 
Oooooo!  Sounds very pretty!!!


----------



## thimp

Pave Frivole ear clips with Lotus ring.


----------



## kohl_mascara

thimp said:


> Pave Frivole ear clips with Lotus ring.



Drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kat99 said:


> from my blog, black Onyx:



Gorgeous!!!!!!!
I wonder if I can get a similar effect by adding another TE ten motif.
After the mop, yg, and TE ....if I add onyx, my DH will either divorce me or have me admitted to the nearest psyc facility.....!!!


----------



## thimp

kohl_mascara said:


> Drop dead gorgeous.



Thank you, kohl_mascara, for your kind words!


----------



## darkangel07760

thimp said:


> Pave Frivole ear clips with Lotus ring.


 
omg so beautiful.  absolutely stunning.  wear those whenever you can!


----------



## eye candy

thimp said:


> Pave Frivole ear clips with Lotus ring.



You have a very beautiful collection!  You are one lucky lady.    Love your white blouses too.  So pretty!!


----------



## flower71

thimp said:


> Pave Frivole ear clips with Lotus ring.


What to say? Exquisite on such a chic lady!


----------



## flower71

kat99 said:


> from my blog, black Onyx:


I am thinking more and more of this design as anniv present...looking great as usual!


----------



## thimp

eye candy said:


> You have a very beautiful collection!  You are one lucky lady.    Love your white blouses too.  So pretty!!


Thank you, eye candy. I love white blouses. So easy to wear. 



flower71 said:


> What to say? Exquisite on such a chic lady!


Thank you, flower71, for those sweet words. You are very kind.


----------



## eye candy

thimp said:


> Thank you, eye candy. I love white blouses. So easy to wear.
> 
> 
> Thank you, flower71, for those sweet words. You are very kind.



So of all the VCA pieces you own, which one do you wear often and which one is your absolute favorite?  I love how you have all the pave designs - cosmos, frivole, etc.!  

Is the Lotus ring easy to wear?  Can you wear it everyday or only special occasions?  You must get a lot of stares when you wear your pieces.


----------



## thimp

eye candy said:


> So of all the VCA pieces you own, which one do you wear often and which one is your absolute favorite?  I love how you have all the pave designs - cosmos, frivole, etc.!
> 
> Is the Lotus ring easy to wear?  Can you wear it everyday or only special occasions?  You must get a lot of stares when you wear your pieces.



The easiest piece to wear is my 20 motif in turquoise and 20 motif in mop, worn together. My most favorite is the lotus ring. The ring is very comfortable to wear, and I wear it very casually, usually with a cuff and diamond studs.

Oddly enough, I receive the most compliments with my 20 motif necklaces.


----------



## eye candy

thimp said:


> The easiest piece to wear is my 20 motif in turquoise and 20 motif in mop, worn together. My most favorite is the lotus ring. The ring is very comfortable to wear, and I wear it very casually, usually with a cuff and diamond studs.
> 
> Oddly enough, I receive the most compliments with my 20 motif necklaces.



^That is weird.  If they were me I'd be staring at your hand the most.  lol.  That lotus is eye-catching.  

Oooo..diamond studs.  Out of curiosity, how big are your diamond studs?  I'm thinking of upgrading mine one day.  There are just 1 ct each; 2ct total.  But I'm feeling shrinkage already.  I used to think they were a bit big when I first bought them too.  Do you have pics of yours?


----------



## kat99

thimp said:


> Pave Frivole ear clips with Lotus ring.



omg amazing!!


----------



## eye candy

kat99 said:


> omg amazing!!



^Maybe you could interview Thimp in your blog.    I love your interviews BTW!  Great job.  It was fun to read.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I also receive the most compliments on my 20 motif turquoise.....
Close second is the tigers eye.....perhaps because it is not seen very often.



QUOTE=thimp;20211404]The easiest piece to wear is my 20 motif in turquoise and 20 motif in mop, worn together. My most favorite is the lotus ring. The ring is very comfortable to wear, and I wear it very casually, usually with a cuff and diamond studs.

Oddly enough, I receive the most compliments with my 20 motif necklaces.[/QUOTE]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Great idea!!!

Thimp has great taste, an amazing collection...and is so sweet.

QUOTE=eye candy;20213325]^Maybe you could interview Thimp in your blog.    I love your interviews BTW!  Great job.  It was fun to read.  [/QUOTE]


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> *I also receive the most compliments on my 20 motif turquoise.....*
> Close second is the tigers eye.....perhaps because it is not seen very often.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=thimp;20211404]The easiest piece to wear is my 20 motif in turquoise and 20 motif in mop, worn together. My most favorite is the lotus ring. The ring is very comfortable to wear, and I wear it very casually, usually with a cuff and diamond studs.
> 
> Oddly enough, I receive the most compliments with my 20 motif necklaces.


[/QUOTE]



texasgirliegirl said:


> Great idea!!!
> 
> Thimp has great taste, an amazing collection...and is so sweet.
> 
> QUOTE=eye candy;20213325]^Maybe you could interview Thimp in your blog.    I love your interviews BTW!  Great job.  It was fun to read.


[/QUOTE]

texasgirliegirl-Thank you so much for your kind words! You are such a sweet lady! 

And yes, I, too, also receive the most compliments on my 20 motif turquoise. I think this is because the color is just so darn pretty!


----------



## thimp

eye candy said:


> ^That is weird.  If they were me I'd be staring at your hand the most.  lol.  That lotus is eye-catching.
> 
> Oooo..diamond studs.  Out of curiosity, how big are your diamond studs?  I'm thinking of upgrading mine one day.  There are just 1 ct each; 2ct total.  But I'm feeling shrinkage already.  I used to think they were a bit big when I first bought them too.  Do you have pics of yours?



Mine is about the same size as yours. I, too, would love larger size studs, but then again, I'm pretty happy with the ones I have. Here is the pic you requested.


----------



## eye candy

thimp said:


> Mine is about the same size as yours. I, too, would love larger size studs, but then again, I'm pretty happy with the ones I have. Here is the pic you requested.



Wowee!  I love the halo design on yours!!  Thanks for sharing thimp!  Did you have yours custom made?  That is very beautiful.


----------



## wren

Your diamond studs are gorgeous!!


----------



## ShyShy

I posted this in the support thread but thought I'd add it here as well... my humble first piece...


----------



## Greentea

ShyShy said:


> I posted this in the support thread but thought I'd add it here as well... my humble first piece...



Stunning!!! If that's humility, sign me up!!!


----------



## Candice0985

ShyShy said:


> I posted this in the support thread but thought I'd add it here as well... my humble first piece...


Gorgeous! I agree with GreenTea


----------



## karylicious

shyshy said:


> i posted this in the support thread but thought i'd add it here as well... My humble first piece...


----------



## ShyShy

Thanks Greentea and Candice0985!



Greentea said:


> Stunning!!! If that's humility, sign me up!!!





Candice0985 said:


> Gorgeous! I agree with GreenTea


----------



## darkangel07760

ShyShy said:


> I posted this in the support thread but thought I'd add it here as well... my humble first piece...


 
I don't mean to corect you, but that GORGEOUS ring is NOT humble, it is 
I hope you wear it everyday.  it looks lovely on your finger!!!


----------



## beachy10

ShyShy said:


> I posted this in the support thread but thought I'd add it here as well... my humble first piece...


 
Love the ring. I have it in the YG version but the pave is a showstopper!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

ShyShy said:


> I posted this in the support thread but thought I'd add it here as well... my humble first piece...


Wow!!  Beautiful!  I just love the frivole.


----------



## beachy10

My new butterfly sweet pendant. I thought it would be too small but it's perfect. I like that the butterfly isn't fixed to the chain.
Price: $1250 (pre-Oct price increase). Current $1450.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

beachy10 said:


> My new butterfly sweet pendant. I thought it would be too small but it's perfect. I like that the butterfly isn't fixed to the chain.
> Price: $1250 (pre-Oct price increase). Current $1450.


 
So cute!! Love that!


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> My new butterfly sweet pendant. I thought it would be too small but it's perfect. I like that the butterfly isn't fixed to the chain.
> Price: $1250 (pre-Oct price increase). Current $1450.


 
SO pretty!  I am glad that you got it for the pre-increae price!!!


----------



## ShyShy

karylicious said:


>



Thanks karylicious!



darkangel07760 said:


> I don't mean to corect you, but that GORGEOUS ring is NOT humble, it is
> I hope you wear it everyday.  it looks lovely on your finger!!!



:giggles: I stand corrected.... I think it's all the gorgeous VCA collections that I see here that is humbling... all you ladies have such great taste!



beachy10 said:


> Love the ring. I have it in the YG version but the pave is a showstopper!



I love the YG version! I am hoping to get the matching pave earrings as my next purchase and if I can, I would love a pair of the large YG earrings too! 



ALLinTHEbag said:


> Wow!!  Beautiful!  I just love the frivole.



Thanks ALLinTHEbag!


----------



## ShyShy

beachy10 said:


> My new butterfly sweet pendant. I thought it would be too small but it's perfect. I like that the butterfly isn't fixed to the chain.
> Price: $1250 (pre-Oct price increase). Current $1450.



So dainty and sweet! Love it


----------



## thimp

ShyShy said:


> I posted this in the support thread but thought I'd add it here as well... my humble first piece...



ShyShy, your ring is on my wishlist! So pretty!

Not exactly a match, but I thought I have a little fun. My Frivole earrings with my small Cosmos pendant.


----------



## twigski

shyshy, beachy10, thimp-Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ShyShy

thimp said:


> ShyShy, your ring is on my wishlist! So pretty!
> 
> Not exactly a match, but I thought I have a little fun. My Frivole earrings with my small Cosmos pendant.



OMG thimp, they look amazing together!!! You wear them so effortlessly and well! My goal was to get the earrings first then your exact same pendant! In my little world that would be the perfect set for me! Then of course I may start lusting for other pieces... Which I secretly already do but just cannot bring myself to admit it....


----------



## thimp

ShyShy said:


> OMG thimp, they look amazing together!!! You wear them so effortlessly and well! My goal was to get the earrings first then your exact same pendant! In my little world that would be the perfect set for me! Then of course I may start lusting for other pieces... Which I secretly already do but just cannot bring myself to admit it....



Thank you, Shyshy. I am debating on the ring to complete this set--the small Cosmos or the double Frivole...something easy to wear, more casual than the Lotus.


----------



## eye candy

thimp said:


> Thank you, Shyshy. I am debating on the ring to complete this set--the small Cosmos or the double Frivole...something easy to wear, more casual than the Lotus.



I vote for the double Frivole ring.  The socrate is nice too and very easy to wear.  I don't know if you already own it.  It's a favorite among casual wearers.    

Your Cosmos pendant is lovely as always.  

I tried the Lotus ring yesterday because I was inspired by your picture.  The lotus petal's edges were poking my pointing finger here and there.  But other than that, it was very surprisingly comfortable and VERY beautiful.  If I had $32,000 laying around to dispose, I would have bought it.  You're one lucky gal!


----------



## ShyShy

thimp said:


> Thank you, Shyshy. I am debating on the ring to complete this set--the small Cosmos or the double Frivole...something easy to wear, more casual than the Lotus.



Hmmm.... can you do modelling shots for us? 

I like the cosmos range, but only its pendant and small earrings. The ring did not really do much for me so the decision was much easier. I felt that the frivole kinda looked alive, like flowers blooming on your fingers whereas the cosmos was more flat on me. What do you feel when you look at both rings on your finger side by side?


----------



## thimp

ShyShy said:


> Hmmm.... can you do modelling shots for us?
> 
> I like the cosmos range, but only its pendant and small earrings. The ring did not really do much for me so the decision was much easier. I felt that the frivole kinda looked alive, like flowers blooming on your fingers whereas the cosmos was more flat on me. What do you feel when you look at both rings on your finger side by side?



It's so difficult. I am always changing my mind. I wish I can buy them all. 
First I thought I was going to buy the small Lotus earrings to match my Lotus ring, then I changed to the double Frivole ring to match my Frivole earrings, now, the small Cosmos ring to match my pendant...I like the solid feel and classic shape of the Cosmos, but the double Frivole is more 3D...


----------



## ShyShy

thimp said:


> It's so difficult. I am always changing my mind. I wish I can buy them all.
> First I thought I was going to buy the small Lotus earrings to match my Lotus ring, then I changed to the double Frivole ring to match my Frivole earrings, now, the small Cosmos ring to match my pendant...I like the solid feel and classic shape of the Cosmos, but the double Frivole is more 3D...



Yep, I'd love to get them all too... they are all such exquisite pieces.

I totally love your choice of the frivole earrings though, it was much better than the lotus earrings, something very girly and fresh about it's petals. I thought I would like the cosmos earrings more, but now I am more excited about the frivole ones (perhaps it has to do with having the frivole ring and the lovely pics I've seen here). I am also more and more convinced that I can wear it as an everyday piece now (Australians in general don't wear much bling).

I am one that is all for classic pieces and in a way the cosmos ring I feel will age just a tad better than the frivole. The 3D quality of the frivole makes the flowers more playful whilst the cosmos comes across as more of a serious piece. Not that you can't wear it when you are young (I can think of a few people who can totally rock them no probs) but I can also imagine someone in their later years wearing it. If both rings look good on you, perhaps the cosmos is the way to go. Given the ever increasing prices, it's better to get the pricier ones now than later right?


----------



## thimp

ShyShy said:


> Yep, I'd love to get them all too... they are all such exquisite pieces.
> 
> I totally love your choice of the frivole earrings though, it was much better than the lotus earrings, something very girly and fresh about it's petals. I thought I would like the cosmos earrings more, but now I am more excited about the frivole ones (perhaps it has to do with having the frivole ring and the lovely pics I've seen here). I am also more and more convinced that I can wear it as an everyday piece now (Australians in general don't wear much bling).
> 
> I am one that is all for classic pieces and in a way the cosmos ring I feel will age just a tad better than the frivole. The 3D quality of the frivole makes the flowers more playful whilst the cosmos comes across as more of a serious piece. Not that you can't wear it when you are young (I can think of a few people who can totally rock them no probs) but I can also imagine someone in their later years wearing it. If both rings look good on you, perhaps the cosmos is the way to go. Given the ever increasing prices, it's better to get the pricier ones now than later right?



I'm just going to have to try them all again. Maybe I'll bring my collection along, and see which piece is most versatile and compatible with my collection.


----------



## ShyShy

thimp said:


> I'm just going to have to try them all again. Maybe I'll bring my collection along, and see which piece is most versatile and compatible with my collection.



Good idea, remember to do a few modeling shots and post here!


----------



## elleestbelle

hi all~!  i'm a VCA newbie and my first VCA ever arrived in the mail yesterday from neiman marcus...they're super simple and i'm so excited about these and adore them!  







closer up






sorry i don't know how to make these pix any smaller!


----------



## darkangel07760

elleestbelle said:


> hi all~!  i'm a VCA newbie and my first VCA ever arrived in the mail yesterday from neiman marcus...they're super simple and i'm so excited about these and adore them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closer up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i don't know how to make these pix any smaller!


 

I love your earrings!  they are so cute!!!


----------



## elleestbelle

darkangel07760 said:


> I love your earrings!  they are so cute!!!



Thanks so much! Now i am dying to get the matching pendant!


----------



## darkangel07760

elleestbelle said:


> Thanks so much! Now i am dying to get the matching pendant!


 
I have the pendant, it is gorgeous!


----------



## twigski

elleestbelle said:


> Thanks so much! Now i am *dying to get the matching pendant*!


 
VCA is addicting...I'm sure you will purchase your pendant soon!


----------



## elleestbelle

darkangel07760 said:


> I have the pendant, it is gorgeous!


 
i tried it on and it is gorgeous!  i cannot decide between the sweet size that matches or the vintage size that's a hair bigger.  and then also stick with mother of pearl or all yellow gold!  they're all stunning!



twigski said:


> VCA is addicting...I'm sure you will purchase your pendant soon!


 
i have a feeling i will too!  i had a sneaky suspicion that it is likely to become another addiction to feed!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

elleestbelle said:


> Thanks so much! Now i am dying to get the matching pendant!



I love them! What size are they? Are they the vintage or the sweet? Earrings are next on my list!


----------



## elleestbelle

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> I love them! What size are they? Are they the vintage or the sweet? Earrings are next on my list!


 
they're the sweet ear stud size.  i liked them since they weren't as heavy as the vintage size and i was looking for earrings i could wear every day.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

elleestbelle said:


> they're the sweet ear stud size.  i liked them since they weren't as heavy as the vintage size and i was looking for earrings i could wear every day.



They are the perfect size. What was the current price, may I ask?


----------



## elleestbelle

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> They are the perfect size. What was the current price, may I ask?


 
i think they are the perfect size too!  they were $2,250.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

elleestbelle said:


> i think they are the perfect size too!  they were $2,250.




These are next on my list! I just bought a pendant, so before the next price increase!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Yellow Gold MOP Modern Alhambra Pendant


----------



## Nelmi

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Yellow Gold MOP Modern Alhambra Pendant



Love it!  You look very chic.


----------



## elleestbelle

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> These are next on my list! I just bought a pendant, so before the next price increase!



Do you know when the next price increase will happen? Hopefully i can get the pendant before prices go up again!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

elleestbelle said:


> Do you know when the next price increase will happen? Hopefully i can get the pendant before prices go up again!



Not sure. My SA said VCA is re-evaluating price increases since they are getting out of hand, but who knows. They just had one on Oct. 1st, so apparently not for a little while.


----------



## darkangel07760

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Yellow Gold MOP Modern Alhambra Pendant


 
omg i love that! looks fab on you.  was this a recent purchase, or have you had this piece for awhile?


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

darkangel07760 said:


> omg i love that! looks fab on you.  was this a recent purchase, or have you had this piece for awhile?



Thank you! I just picked it up from the NYC store today! I tried on the vintage and modern pendants several times and the modern just looks a bit more substantial on me. I mostly see women wearing the vintage, which is a shame since the modern is also so pretty! They are still making the modern, but not as readily.


----------



## Candice0985

NYCshopgirl, the modern looks really good on you! you're right it does look a bit more substantial!


----------



## darkangel07760

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Thank you! I just picked it up from the NYC store today! I tried on the vintage and modern pendants several times and the modern just looks a bit more substantial on me. I mostly see women wearing the vintage, which is a shame since the modern is also so pretty! They are still making the modern, but not as readily.


 
I like it very much!  I think it was a bit too much $$$ for me at the time, but it is nice to see it modeled!  May I ask how much you paid?  Is it substantially larger than the vintage?


----------



## maychai76

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

darkangel07760 said:


> I like it very much! I think it was a bit too much $$$ for me at the time, but it is nice to see it modeled! May I ask how much you paid? Is it substantially larger than the vintage?


 
It's significantly larger and more substancial than the vintage. It's night and day when you try them both in the boutique. I have a long neck, so the vintage didn't look like much on, especially for the price. The modern pendant is currently $3050 in yellow gold w\ MOP. Not sure about the onyx or gray. The vintage is $2600, so there's a significant price difference, but the modern is finished on both sides and I fell that if I'm going to wear it forever, it's worth the extra $$$ for something I love. I'll cut back on other purchases.


----------



## G&Smommy

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Yellow Gold MOP Modern Alhambra Pendant


 
It looks great on you!  This is the first modeling shot I have seen of the vintage and I really like it!  My local VCA (which is inside NM) never has any modern pieces so it is nice to see pics.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> ShyShy, your ring is on my wishlist! So pretty!
> 
> Not exactly a match, but I thought I have a little fun. My Frivole earrings with my small Cosmos pendant.


 
I think these look great together!  They are very complimentary.  You have such a beautiful collection!


----------



## darkangel07760

maychai76 said:


> Thank you for letting me share


 
How fun!  I like how you did this!  The earrings look very pretty on you!


----------



## elleestbelle

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Not sure. My SA said VCA is re-evaluating price increases since they are getting out of hand, but who knows. They just had one on Oct. 1st, so apparently not for a little while.



Hopefully they will hold out for a while before their next increase! I really want the matching pendant


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

G&Smommy said:


> It looks great on you!  This is the first modeling shot I have seen of the vintage and I really like it!  My local VCA (which is inside NM) never has any modern pieces so it is nice to see pics.  Thanks for posting.



Thank you! I went into the store wanting the vintage, but this looked better on me. It's a beautiful line. The modern mini earrings were also beautiful. That's next on my list!


----------



## thimp

G&Smommy said:


> I think these look great together!  They are very complimentary.  You have such a beautiful collection!



Thank you, G&Smommy, for those sweet comments!


----------



## maychai76

darkangel07760 said:


> How fun!  I like how you did this!  The earrings look very pretty on you!



Thank you for the sweet words darkangel


----------



## thimp

For a Christmas party. First time in a long time that my nails are painted with a color other than nude or light pink. Gasp!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

thimp said:


> For a Christmas party. First time in a long time that my nails are painted with a color other than nude or light pink. Gasp!



Absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## thimp

HermesNewbie said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!


Thank you, HermesNewbie! I'm actually more excited about my nails! I rarely, if ever, stray from my safe pale colors.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

thimp said:


> Thank you, HermesNewbie! I'm actually more excited about my nails! I rarely, if ever, stray from my safe pale colors.



 Your nails are gorgeous too! I'm the same way. Whenever I go in for a manicure, I always bring my own pale pink polish, OPI's Passion. It never fails, every time I go in the nail tech always says, "You don't want any color?"


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> For a Christmas party. First time in a long time that my nails are painted with a color other than nude or light pink. Gasp!


 

Gorgeous!  I love the polish color as well.  I almost never have my nails painted at all because they just chip all time.


----------



## Greentea

thimp said:


> For a Christmas party. First time in a long time that my nails are painted with a color other than nude or light pink. Gasp!


----------



## elleestbelle

thimp said:


> For a Christmas party. First time in a long time that my nails are painted with a color other than nude or light pink. Gasp!



A-freaking-mazing!!! Gorgeous pieces! 

Love the nail polish color too. So perfectly festive


----------



## surfergirljen

I love them on you! They are just perfect - congrats!!!



elleestbelle said:


> i think they are the perfect size too!  they were $2,250.



WOW really? Holy cow - I paid $1600 for mine just before the spring 2011 increase!

Seriously out of hand these increases!!!


----------



## thimp

G&Smommy said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the polish color as well.  I almost never have my nails painted at all because they just chip all time.


Thank you, G&Smommy! I usually keep my nail polish very neutral. DH hates this red. He said, "It's not you. I don't know what to make of it. " Men!



Greentea said:


>


Thank you, Greentea! I remember you were thinking about purchasing the Lotus earrings. Are they still in your plans? 



elleestbelle said:


> A-freaking-mazing!!! Gorgeous pieces!
> Love the nail polish color too. So perfectly festive


Thank you, elleestbelle! I do love this red! DH hates it.


----------



## carabelli888

thimp said:


> For a Christmas party. First time in a long time that my nails are painted with a color other than nude or light pink. Gasp!


 
Love it!!! Thimp what size Lotus did you get? I've tried on the Lotus but wasn't exactly sure which fingers I'd like it to be on open or closed.


----------



## thimp

carabelli888 said:


> Love it!!! Thimp what size Lotus did you get? I've tried on the Lotus but wasn't exactly sure which fingers I'd like it to be on open or closed.


Thank you! My size is 46.


----------



## kim_mac

as always, gorgeous thimp!  i think the pendant and ring look great together.  love red nails.  they really make white diamonds pop!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> as always, gorgeous thimp!  i think the pendant and ring look great together.  love red nails.  they really make white diamonds pop!


Thank you, kim_mac! Isn't that funny? Red nails do make diamonds pop more.  Too bad DH hates red nails.


----------



## elleestbelle

surfergirljen said:


> I love them on you! They are just perfect - congrats!!!
> 
> WOW really? Holy cow - I paid $1600 for mine just before the spring 2011 increase!
> 
> Seriously out of hand these increases!!!



Ok that made me nearly vomit. How i wish i had gotten into vca much sooner!


----------



## calisnoopy

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi


----------



## surfergirljen

Calisnoopy I marvel at how you can wear so many things layered and still keep it casual and not too "fancy" looking - you give me inspiration! I keep my lotus earrings for "special" fancy occasions (and don't have a lot of them sadly!!!) and if I wore them would probably think that that was it, those were my statement pieces - LOL - I have to learn to rock my jewels with jeans and casual wear more often with your confidence!! What a collection you have... you are one lucky girl!!!


----------



## Suzie

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 1590870
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590871
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590872
> 
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi


 Love all of your action shots, your coral is gorgeous,is one motif lighter than the rest or is it the lighting?
I have a friend that has the coral ring.


----------



## ryu_chan

The coral 20 motif is just so beautiful! What a great collection!


----------



## calisnoopy

surfergirljen said:


> Calisnoopy I marvel at how you can wear so many things layered and still keep it casual and not too "fancy" looking - you give me inspiration! I keep my lotus earrings for "special" fancy occasions (and don't have a lot of them sadly!!!) and if I wore them would probably think that that was it, those were my statement pieces - LOL - I have to learn to rock my jewels with jeans and casual wear more often with your confidence!! What a collection you have... you are one lucky girl!!!


 
thanks for your super sweet words and im sure you can wear your jewels along with your tees and shorts too hehe...i grew up in LA and i dunno...maybe it was my Dad's influence or my Mom's genes, but ive always learned that i can wear anything whenever (within reason and respect...like for formal events i wouldnt show up in anything that would disrespect my friends and family or hosts)...so shorts and birkin and VCA and Cartier all work together fine for me 

plus i love wearing my Mickey tees with Chanel jackets



Suzie said:


> Love all of your action shots, your coral is gorgeous,is one motif lighter than the rest or is it the lighting?
> I have a friend that has the coral ring.


 
ahhh its the lighting hehe, ohh which coral ring does she have?




ryu_chan said:


> The coral 20 motif is just so beautiful! What a great collection!


 
thanks ryu!!!


----------



## Suzie

From memory it is the vintage with a diamond in the middle.


----------



## XCCX

My one and only VCA piece that I adore so much!
Its not typically an "action shot" but here it is with my new custom made pearl by the yard bracelet..


----------



## Suzie

xactreality said:


> My one and only VCA piece that I adore so much!
> Its not typically an "action shot" but here it is with my new custom made pearl by the yard bracelet..


 
They are just gorgeous together!!


----------



## Sappho

Absolutely stunning!!!



thimp said:


> For a Christmas party. First time in a long time that my nails are painted with a color other than nude or light pink. Gasp!


----------



## park56

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 1590870
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590871
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590872
> 
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi




This necklace looks great on you! I saw one at Sotheby's recently that was nowhere in as good condition.  Congratulations on your find!


----------



## calisnoopy

park56 said:


> This necklace looks great on you! I saw one at Sotheby's recently that was nowhere in as good condition. Congratulations on your find!


 
thanksss 





*I'm now working on some rings!!!*

*Hopefully will have a reveal in the near future *


----------



## lubird217

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 1590870
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590871
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590872
> 
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi




Ah! Finally! The coral pictures!!! It's GORGEOUS! I love the pink-orange! Love love love!


----------



## calisnoopy

lubird217 said:


> Ah! Finally! The coral pictures!!! It's GORGEOUS! I love the pink-orange! Love love love!


 
thanks!!! its such a happy color...this and the turquoise in YG, cant wait to wear them out this Spring!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Van Cleef & Arpels 18K WG Pave Diamond Frivole earrings*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f539d2c1970b-pi


----------



## princessLIL

Calisnoopy u look beautiful and love the sparkling frijole earrings


----------



## princessLIL

oops frivole earrings!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

princessLIL said:


> Calisnoopy u look beautiful and love the sparkling frijole earrings


 
thanksss


----------



## mikeyta

calisnoopy said:


> *Van Cleef & Arpels 18K WG Pave Diamond Frivole earrings*
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f539d2c1970b-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f539d2c1970b-pi


 your earings look very nice. I like your top . you don't mind to tell me by whom?


----------



## calisnoopy

mikeyta said:


> your earings look very nice. I like your top . you don't mind to tell me by whom?


 
ohh thanks, its from Prada...Spring 2010 I think


----------



## Glamslam

Hello VCA lovers, i love to see your beautiful pictures, So please share it with us! Thanks,

my today arm candy : Perlée Signature white gold,  vintage Alhambra turquoise bracelet & magic Alhambra turquoise ring (special order) booth in white gold


----------



## fashion_junky

Glamslam said:


> Hello VCA lovers, i love to see your beautiful pictures, So please share it with us! Thanks,
> 
> my today arm candy : Perlée Signature white gold,  vintage Alhambra turquoise bracelet & magic Alhambra turquoise ring (special order) booth in white gold



I am drooling over your special order Magic turquoise ring!!  Stunning!!!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Glamslam said:


> Hello VCA lovers, i love to see your beautiful pictures, So please share it with us! Thanks,
> 
> my today arm candy : Perlée Signature white gold,  vintage Alhambra turquoise bracelet & magic Alhambra turquoise ring (special order) booth in white gold


 
Such a gorgeous spring combination!


----------



## NYTexan

Here is my new Frivole ring! Love your Turquoise!!!


----------



## Glamslam

fashion_junky said:


> I am drooling over your special order Magic turquoise ring!!  Stunning!!!



Thank you so much Fashion Junky i hope you will post some Pictures too


----------



## Glamslam

NYTexan said:


> Here is my new Frivole ring! Love your Turquoise!!!




thanks for your picture! 

Wow, I have no words... your frivole ring is stunning!


----------



## Glamslam

HeidiDavis said:


> Such a gorgeous spring combination!



Merci Heidi, I love turquoise in spring & summer, please free to post your picture


----------



## Notorious Pink

Glamslam said:


> Hello VCA lovers, i love to see your beautiful pictures, So please share it with us! Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> my today arm candy : Perlée Signature white gold,  vintage Alhambra turquoise bracelet & magic Alhambra turquoise ring (special order) booth in white gold




Thanks so much for starting this thread, Glamslam! Thee can never be enough VCA pics! Gorgeous pieces, wow. [emoji7]



NYTexan said:


> Here is my new Frivole ring! Love your Turquoise!!!




Beautiful, NYTexan - this looks brand new! How often do you wear it?


----------



## ChaneLisette

Glamslam said:


> Hello VCA lovers, i love to see your beautiful pictures, So please share it with us! Thanks,
> 
> my today arm candy : Perlée Signature white gold,  vintage Alhambra turquoise bracelet & magic Alhambra turquoise ring (special order) booth in white gold



I love your turquoise and signature Perlée. The turquoise with WG is so striking. If I ever come across it, I may have to buy it.


----------



## ChaneLisette

NYTexan said:


> Here is my new Frivole ring! Love your Turquoise!!!




Great pic of your ring. It looks beautiful on you. &#128525;


----------



## PhoenixH

Glamslam said:


> Hello VCA lovers, i love to see your beautiful pictures, So please share it with us! Thanks,
> 
> my today arm candy : Perlée Signature white gold,  vintage Alhambra turquoise bracelet & magic Alhambra turquoise ring (special order) booth in white gold



Lovely turquoise! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PhoenixH

NYTexan said:


> Here is my new Frivole ring! Love your Turquoise!!!



Your frivole looks gorgeous on you and you've got such pretty hands!


----------



## PhoenixH

My magic in action today


----------



## ChaneLisette

PhoenixH said:


> My magic in action today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946474



Beautiful ring! I love the sparkle!


----------



## ChaneLisette

My VCA today.


----------



## valnsw

PhoenixH said:


> My magic in action today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946474



Love the bling and the Tributes too!


----------



## valnsw

ChaneLisette said:


> My VCA today.



Great pairing with the Chanel. Is this colour current or past season?


----------



## Blingaddict

Pics of my Vca in action.


----------



## HeidiDavis

ChaneLisette said:


> My VCA today.






Holy cow!!!!  That combo is jaw-droppingly beautiful!


----------



## PhoenixH

ChaneLisette said:


> My VCA today.




Such lovely pieces! Looks great with your chanel too


----------



## PhoenixH

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 2947554
> View attachment 2947555
> View attachment 2947556
> View attachment 2947558
> 
> 
> Pics of my Vca in action.



Love them all!


----------



## PhoenixH

ChaneLisette said:


> Beautiful ring! I love the sparkle!



Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## PhoenixH

valnsw said:


> Love the bling and the Tributes too!



Thanks!


----------



## HeidiDavis

All of these "in action" pics are fabulous!  You ladies have style in spades!  (But I guess that makes sense since you're all VCA aficionados and therefore have impeccable taste!)


----------



## Blingaddict

PhoenixH said:


> Love them all!


Thank you &#55357;&#56464;&#55357;&#56464;


----------



## ChaneLisette

valnsw said:


> Great pairing with the Chanel. Is this colour current or past season?



Thanks! The bag is from fall 2013.


----------



## ChaneLisette

HeidiDavis said:


> Holy cow!!!!  That combo is jaw-droppingly beautiful!



Thank you so much!


----------



## ChaneLisette

PhoenixH said:


> Such lovely pieces! Looks great with your chanel too



Thank you! I am really enjoying mixing and matching my VCA.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 2947554
> View attachment 2947555
> View attachment 2947556
> View attachment 2947558
> 
> 
> Pics of my Vca in action.



Love all of your pics! I was just looking for these earrings on the website recently but they are not on there anymore. I love the grey MOP with white gold. I may have to save up for the magic necklace just to get it.


----------



## CATEYES

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 2947554
> View attachment 2947555
> View attachment 2947556
> View attachment 2947558
> 
> 
> Pics of my Vca in action.



Love it all bling addict!! Do you find the earrings heavy? Can you wear all day?


----------



## CATEYES

ChaneLisette said:


> My VCA today.



Matches your bag to perfection ChanelLisette!!


----------



## CATEYES

NYTexan said:


> Here is my new Frivole ring! Love your Turquoise!!!



I didn't know I would like the frivole ring as much as I do on you NYTexan! Looks classy with your nails


----------



## CATEYES

Glamslam said:


> Hello VCA lovers, i love to see your beautiful pictures, So please share it with us! Thanks,
> 
> my today arm candy : Perlée Signature white gold,  vintage Alhambra turquoise bracelet & magic Alhambra turquoise ring (special order) booth in white gold



Thank you for starting this thread again! Love your turquoise pieces! Never seen the ring and now I read why, it's special order. Very special


----------



## drpn21

My new yg perlee clover bracelet. Looove this so much. Worn with my rg/4diamond love [emoji3]


----------



## sjunky13

Some pics!

No ears though!  Love everyone's in action shots!


----------



## hopingoneday

Looooooove everyone's pictures!  Keep them coming ladies!!!


----------



## einseine

carnelian 10 motif x 2x10 motif in PG, and Perlee signature in PG


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> carnelian 10 motif x 2x10 motif in PG, and Perlee signature in PG




STUNNING!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

sjunky13 said:


> Some pics!
> 
> No ears though!  Love everyone's in action shots!




Beautiful pics! [emoji254][emoji746][emoji254]


----------



## Blingaddict

ChaneLisette said:


> Love all of your pics! I was just looking for these earrings on the website recently but they are not on there anymore. I love the grey MOP with white gold. I may have to save up for the magic necklace just to get it.




They are so easy to wear. Not heavy at all!


----------



## Blingaddict

ChaneLisette said:


> Love all of your pics! I was just looking for these earrings on the website recently but they are not on there anymore. I love the grey MOP with white gold. I may have to save up for the magic necklace just to get it.




Thank you. They are gorgeous!! I had planned  to buy  the yellow gold and had other choices but the moment I saw this in the window they sold themselves to me !!! Lol


----------



## einseine

BBC said:


> STUNNING!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks BBC!!! You are so kind!  Do you wear multiple bracelets + diamond ring, when you wear your alhambra necklace???  When I wear multiple bracelets and a diamond ring, wearing many motifs looks too much to me.  So, I need a pendant.  But, I am a bit afraid the diamond one might be too much!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> Thanks BBC!!! You are so kind!  Do you wear multiple bracelets + diamond ring, when you wear your alhambra necklace???  When I wear multiple bracelets and a diamond ring, wearing many motifs looks too much to me.  So, I need a pendant.  But, I am a bit afraid the diamond one might be too much!!!




I don't have any VCA bracelets yet. I have a very pretty vintage WG diamond bracelet in a stylized floral motif which complements but does not look like VCA, and I have a gator CDC in rouge H with GHW which matches the necklace perfectly. I always wear the WG bracelet (and ALWAYS my e-ring, wedding band and a watch), and sometimes the CDC with it. I also have a bunch of different-colored semi-precious gemstone bead bracelets (like Sydney Evan), and I may throw one or two or a few on for color to match my outfit.

Of course I haven't actually needed any bracelets at all since last November - I don't know where you live, but in NY it's all been layers and long sleeves this winter, so who's gonna see my wrists? [emoji12] But now I intend to purchase the 5 motif in carnelian and the YG MOP within the next few months.  

I see your point, if you are wearing multiple bracelets a pendant probably is best IF you are feeling overwhelmed. I personally would wear more bracelets with my necklace if I had them. I adore how the pendants look layered with the 10s and 20s, but maybe not with layered bracelets (and/or ear clips too). What earrings are you wearing? Have you considered anything from the cosmos line? 

One final thought - never too many diamonds!!!! Seriously, a diamond VCA pendant would be stunning and you could do a stack of bracelets with it, too!


----------



## hopingoneday

einseine said:


> carnelian 10 motif x 2x10 motif in PG, and Perlee signature in PG




The Carnelian looks amazing with the two 10s!


----------



## einseine

BBC said:


> I don't have any VCA bracelets yet. I have a very pretty vintage WG diamond bracelet in a stylized floral motif which complements but does not look like VCA, and I have a gator CDC in rouge H with GHW which matches the necklace perfectly. I always wear the WG bracelet (and ALWAYS my e-ring, wedding band and a watch), and sometimes the CDC with it. I also have a bunch of different-colored semi-precious gemstone bead bracelets (like Sydney Evan), and I may throw one or two or a few on for color to match my outfit.
> 
> Of course I haven't actually needed any bracelets at all since last November - I don't know where you live, but in NY it's all been layers and long sleeves this winter, so who's gonna see my wrists? [emoji12] But now I intend to purchase the 5 motif in carnelian and the YG MOP within the next few months.
> 
> I see your point, if you are wearing multiple bracelets a pendant probably is best IF you are feeling overwhelmed. I personally would wear more bracelets with my necklace if I had them. I adore how the pendants look layered with the 10s and 20s, but maybe not with layered bracelets (and/or ear clips too). What earrings are you wearing? Have you considered anything from the cosmos line?
> 
> One final thought - never too many diamonds!!!! Seriously, a diamond VCA pendant would be stunning and you could do a stack of bracelets with it, too!



I wear JUC on my left and Love on my right 24/7 regardless of who's gonna see my wrists. (And. you take off your coat when you go to a restaurant, right?)   I have 5-motif in onyx, but I don't rarely wear it.  With 2X10 onyx, I feel too much and matchy.  When I wear my sweet studs in carnelian or onyx, I sometimes add 5-motif in onyx.  And I am not interested in the floral collection.  I don't like wearing flowers...  I prefer simple design.  I love only clover motif from VCA.  On top of that, I cannot wear them anyway.  Because they are heavy.  I have vintage earclips in PG and WG pave, I feel they are a bit heavy.  So I prefer wearing sweet studs.

I may add another color, but I will purchase Magic pave long pendant first, I think.  If i wear it long, it will be OK for daily wear, but when I wear it doubled... I will wear it in my shirt, perhaps. haha


----------



## einseine

hopingoneday said:


> The Carnelian looks amazing with the two 10s!



Thank you, hopingoneday!!!


----------



## birkin10600

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 2949466
> 
> My new yg perlee clover bracelet. Looove this so much. Worn with my rg/4diamond love [emoji3]



Wow! Stunning stack!


----------



## birkin10600

sjunky13 said:


> Some pics!
> 
> No ears though!  Love everyone's in action shots!



Love, love, love everything I see here!


----------



## birkin10600

einseine said:


> carnelian 10 motif x 2x10 motif in PG, and Perlee signature in PG



Gorgeous pieces and look so great on you!


----------



## birkin10600

PhoenixH said:


> My magic in action today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946474



So classic and elegant ring! I love it.


----------



## birkin10600

Glamslam said:


> Hello VCA lovers, i love to see your beautiful pictures, So please share it with us! Thanks,
> 
> my today arm candy : Perlée Signature white gold,  vintage Alhambra turquoise bracelet & magic Alhambra turquoise ring (special order) booth in white gold



Beautiful! I love turquoise but very difficult to get. I hope i can order one day.


----------



## CATEYES

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 2949466
> 
> My new yg perlee clover bracelet. Looove this so much. Worn with my rg/4diamond love [emoji3]



This is a match made in heaven &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Perfection!!


----------



## CATEYES

sjunky13 said:


> Some pics!
> 
> No ears though!  Love everyone's in action shots!



Hey there skjunky! This ring is sooo pretty on you! Love your stack pics too, especially the turquoise. Hard to come by anymore!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> carnelian 10 motif x 2x10 motif in PG, and Perlee signature in PG



All gorgy einseine!! Your diamond bracelet looks good with all of your jewelry!!


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> All gorgy einseine!! Your diamond bracelet looks good with all of your jewelry!!



Thanks CATEYES!!!  I really love how it looks!  I know why people wearing big diamonds select the emerald cut.  It sparkles, but not ostentatious.


----------



## NYTexan

BBC said:


> Thanks so much for starting this thread, Glamslam! Thee can never be enough VCA pics! Gorgeous pieces, wow. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, NYTexan - this looks brand new! How often do you wear it?


I absolutely love it! Have received several compliments. I think because it is shiny and new. Been wearing it about twice a week. Will definitely baby it as I don't want it to get scratched. It makes me happy


----------



## NYTexan

CATEYES said:


> I didn't know I would like the frivole ring as much as I do on you NYTexan! Looks classy with your nails


Thanks! I have thought about purchasing for so long and I have the earrings. Decided it was time to take the plunge. Considering the necklace too. I am not into the matchy look but it would be nice to have the whole set.


----------



## einseine

birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous pieces and look so great on you!



Thank you so much, birkin!!!


----------



## Dode99

Wearing my malachite beauties with the sweet heart bracelet. Thanks for starting this thread! I'm coming back to share more pics for sure .


----------



## PhoenixH

Such gorgeous pieces everyone! Keep the photos coming in! Love everyone's great taste! &#128525;


----------



## dialv

Dode99 said:


> Wearing my malachite beauties with the sweet heart bracelet. Thanks for starting this thread! I'm coming back to share more pics for sure .


I can't get over how good the malachite looks with your sweet bracelet.


----------



## NYTexan

Dode99 said:


> Wearing my malachite beauties with the sweet heart bracelet. Thanks for starting this thread! I'm coming back to share more pics for sure .


Gorgeous!!!! Yes please share more. Love the combination. This is a great thread.


----------



## NYTexan

PhoenixH said:


> My magic in action today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946474


My favorite ring next to the Cartier Panthere!! Beautiful.


----------



## Mutiny

With my baby girl on the flight home from Paris


----------



## XZbabes

Mutiny said:


> With my baby girl on the flight home from Paris



Congratulations . That's the most meaningful & beautiful watch from VCA IMO... And so sweet to be holding hands with your daughter ...


----------



## XZbabes

Thanks ladies for such beautiful eye candies...


----------



## Dode99

dialv said:


> I can't get over how good the malachite looks with your sweet bracelet.





NYTexan said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Yes please share more. Love the combination. This is a great thread.



Thank you ladies


----------



## CATEYES

Dode99 said:


> Wearing my malachite beauties with the sweet heart bracelet. Thanks for starting this thread! I'm coming back to share more pics for sure .



You've convinced me I need this malachite bracelet to go with my sweets heart bracelet too Love all of your jewelry as I saw your JUC reveal as well. Congrats Dode!


----------



## perleegirl

Love this thread!


----------



## ChaneLisette

perleegirl said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960670



Oh wow! That is so beautiful!


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960670





Beautiful!


----------



## einseine

Dode99 said:


> Wearing my malachite beauties with the sweet heart bracelet. Thanks for starting this thread! I'm coming back to share more pics for sure .



Hi Dode!  Everything looks great on you!  I wonder you have adjusted the length of your malachite bracelet.  I don't wear my 5-motif in onyx often because it is too long...  Did you shorten it?  TIA!


----------



## sailorstripes

Dode99 said:


> Wearing my malachite beauties with the sweet heart bracelet. Thanks for starting this thread! I'm coming back to share more pics for sure .


Such a great thread, loving everyone's pictures, wish I had some to contribute but I don't own any VCA, maybe one day. 

Especially loving your malachite pieces Dode99! Gorgeous!


----------



## MYH

Love this thread.  Let me see if I can dig up some pics.


----------



## MYH

A pic taken for a hermes scarf thread but also shows my 10 motif MOP.


----------



## Kamilla

Mutiny said:


> With my baby girl on the flight home from Paris



Beautiful watch!  Definitely my favorite VCA model.  I love how they meet at noon and midnight.

I'd love to see a close up of your engagement and wedding ring.  It looks lovely!  I love the low diamond mount setting on the side.  Your husband has excellent taste.


----------



## dialv

MYH said:


> View attachment 2961504
> 
> 
> A pic taken for a hermes scarf thread but also shows my 10 motif MOP.


Gorgeous, I love how you have your scarf tied.


----------



## pedsdds

MYH said:


> View attachment 2961504
> 
> 
> A pic taken for a hermes scarf thread but also shows my 10 motif MOP.




this is beautiful!


----------



## MYH

dialv said:


> Gorgeous, I love how you have your scarf tied.



Aww...thanks.   I'm quite fond of Hermes silk too.  Too many "addictions" lol. 



pedsdds said:


> this is beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## perleegirl

MYH said:


> View attachment 2961504
> 
> 
> A pic taken for a hermes scarf thread but also shows my 10 motif MOP.



Fabulously worn!


----------



## tbbbjb

MYH said:


> View attachment 2961504
> 
> 
> A pic taken for a hermes scarf thread but also shows my 10 motif MOP.



Beautiful, just beautiful.  You wear it well!


----------



## ChaneLisette

MYH said:


> View attachment 2961504
> 
> 
> A pic taken for a hermes scarf thread but also shows my 10 motif MOP.




Beautiful! The 10-motif necklace looks great on you.


----------



## ChaneLisette

einseine said:


> Hi Dode!  Everything looks great on you!  I wonder you have adjusted the length of your malachite bracelet.  I don't wear my 5-motif in onyx often because it is too long...  Did you shorten it?  TIA!




This looks like it has been shortened and has 7 links between the motifs instead of the standard 9 links. All of mine were shortened to 7 links so they fit better.


----------



## kat99

MYH said:


> View attachment 2961504
> 
> 
> A pic taken for a hermes scarf thread but also shows my 10 motif MOP.



Gorgeous! Sorry to go OT, but can you share which scarf this is?


----------



## einseine

ChaneLisette said:


> This looks like it has been shortened and has 7 links between the motifs instead of the standard 9 links. All of mine were shortened to 7 links so they fit better.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## einseine

I dug up this pic.  Sweet studs in onyx


----------



## sailorstripes

MYH said:


> View attachment 2961504
> 
> 
> A pic taken for a hermes scarf thread but also shows my 10 motif MOP.


Completely gorgeous. Love this look on you!


----------



## sailorstripes

einseine said:


> I dug up this pic.  Sweet studs in onyx


These are so lovely on you. I only wear diamond studs because of stretched piercings (too many heavy earrings in the 80s! ) and now I'm wondering if I should make some Sweet studs my first VCA piece! Thank you for sharing this pic!


----------



## einseine

sailorstripes said:


> These are so lovely on you. I only wear diamond studs because of stretched piercings (too many heavy earrings in the 80s! ) and now I'm wondering if I should make some Sweet studs my first VCA piece! Thank you for sharing this pic!



Hi sailorstripes!  I wear the regular size, vintage alhambra earclips, too.  I really love them, but these sweet studs are more comfy.  You can wear them 24/7!  I have another pic wearing them in carnelian FYI!


----------



## sailorstripes

einseine said:


> Hi sailorstripes!  I wear the regular size, vintage alhambra earclips, too.  I really love them, but these sweet studs are more comfy.  You can wear them 24/7!  I have another pic wearing them in carnelian FYI!


Oh wow, these are gorgeous too! It's good to know they are comfortable to wear 24/7, because I can really only handle lightweight earrings anymore and I alternate between diamond or pearl studs. It sounds like Sweet studs would be earrings I would get a lot of use out of and they are so very beautiful! I will definitely be visiting a pair next time I swing by the VCA boutique in the city. Hopefully that will be soon, I want to see their spring windows! 

Thank you for sharing these pictures. You really have me thinking! 

And love the phone cover btw!


----------



## einseine

sailorstripes said:


> Oh wow, these are gorgeous too! It's good to know they are comfortable to wear 24/7, because I can really only handle lightweight earrings anymore and I alternate between diamond or pearl studs. It sounds like Sweet studs would be earrings I would get a lot of use out of and they are so very beautiful! I will definitely be visiting a pair next time I swing by the VCA boutique in the city. Hopefully that will be soon, I want to see their spring windows!
> 
> Thank you for sharing these pictures. You really have me thinking!
> 
> And love the phone cover btw!



If you really want them 24/7, choose stones, like, onyx or carnelian.  MOP is not for 24/7, perhaps.


----------



## Dode99

einseine said:


> Hi Dode!  Everything looks great on you!  I wonder you have adjusted the length of your malachite bracelet.  I don't wear my 5-motif in onyx often because it is too long...  Did you shorten it?  TIA!



Thank you, *einseine*!  I have a thin wrist. The regular size looked ridiculously loose, so I had to remove 4 links. I own a MOP bracelet as well and I had to do the same. 




sailorstripes said:


> Such a great thread, loving everyone's pictures, wish I had some to contribute but I don't own any VCA, maybe one day. Especially loving your malachite pieces Dode99! Gorgeous!



Thank you! I hope you start your VCA collection very soon


----------



## einseine

Dode99 said:


> Thank you, *einseine*!  I have a thin wrist. The regular size looked ridiculously loose, so I had to remove 4 links. I own a MOP bracelet as well and I had to do the same.



Thanks!  I have never altered my pieces, but I will!  The 5-motif and my Love bracelet/JUC always get tangled...


----------



## MYH

kat99 said:


> Gorgeous! Sorry to go OT, but can you share which scarf this is?



Hi Kat - it's peuple du vent in a 140 mousseline.


----------



## bags to die for

Chalcedony and grey mop WG bracelets


----------



## ChaneLisette

bags to die for said:


> Chalcedony and grey mop WG bracelets




I love these! I will continue to dream of your WG grey MOP.


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, you are all killing me with your beautiful pieces. Keep the gorgeous pics coming.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> Chalcedony and grey mop WG bracelets



Beautuful!!
I know that your gray mop is even more beautuful in person, too.


----------



## bags to die for

Thanks!

My latest purchase. The small gold frivole earrings


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:


> carnelian 10 motif x 2x10 motif in PG, and Perlee signature in PG




Both of these are AMAZING!


----------



## Harpertoo

I'm finally over my squeemishnish about wearing my MOP next to my Love.
everything is surviving nicely - and I like the look.


----------



## sailorstripes

Harpertoo said:


> I'm finally over my squeemishnish about wearing my MOP next to my Love.
> everything is surviving nicely - and I like the look.


This is such a great look. I never get tired of seeing those two pieces worn together. Lovely!


----------



## einseine

phillj12 said:


> Both of these are AMAZING!




Thanks[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## purseinsanity

Edition Vendome 20 motif Alhambra


----------



## purseinsanity

Perlée Diamond Clover Bangle and 5 Motif Alhambra


----------



## Kamilla

purseinsanity said:


> Edition Vendome 20 motif Alhambra



Wow!!  All your pieces are fantastic.  I specially love that limited edition necklace on you!  Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## purseinsanity

Kamilla said:


> Wow!!  All your pieces are fantastic.  I specially love that limited edition necklace on you!  Congrats and thanks for sharing!



Thank you so much!  &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Kamilla

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you so much!  &#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;



I bet that limited edition is even more gorgeous in person.  I actually saw the five motif pave diamond YG bracelet in person and pictures don't do it justice.  And I love navy blue colors...  What a great limited piece!

Enjoy your pieces in good health!


----------



## kat99

purseinsanity said:


> Edition Vendome 20 motif Alhambra




Spectacular!! All your pieces!


----------



## purseinsanity

kat99 said:


> Spectacular!! All your pieces!



Thank you so much!  &#128536;


----------



## purseinsanity

Kamilla said:


> I bet that limited edition is even more gorgeous in person.  I actually saw the five motif pave diamond YG bracelet in person and pictures don't do it justice.  And I love navy blue colors...  What a great limited piece!
> 
> Enjoy your pieces in good health!



Here's a little better picture, but as you said it doesn't do justice to how it is IRL!


----------



## dia

purseinsanity said:


> Here's a little better picture, but as you said it doesn't do justice to how it is IRL!




I wish I could say I've seen anything more beautiful ....but I haven't . This is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

dia said:


> I wish I could say I've seen anything more beautiful ....but I haven't . This is absolutely gorgeous!!!



Thank you!  &#128591;&#128536;&#128153;


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> Edition Vendome 20 motif Alhambra







purseinsanity said:


> Here's a little better picture, but as you said it doesn't do justice to how it is IRL!




Just beyond beyond gorgeous!!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## nightshade

purseinsanity said:


> Here's a little better picture, but as you said it doesn't do justice to how it is IRL!



this is beyond stunning


----------



## Blingaddict

bags to die for said:


> Chalcedony and grey mop WG bracelets




Breathtakingly beautiful!! Just gorgeous . 
I did not know about the grey mop 5 motif.. Do you mind my asking if it Was a special order? Or has it been recently introduced or rested?


----------



## Blingaddict

purseinsanity said:


> Edition Vendome 20 motif Alhambra




Aaahhh... Gorgeous!!


----------



## Blingaddict

purseinsanity said:


> Perlée Diamond Clover Bangle and 5 Motif Alhambra




Glorious stack.. You have a wonderful collection.


----------



## bags to die for

Blingaddict said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful!! Just gorgeous .
> I did not know about the grey mop 5 motif.. Do you mind my asking if it Was a special order? Or has it been recently introduced or rested?



It was a special order!


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Just beyond beyond gorgeous!!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]





nightshade said:


> this is beyond stunning





Blingaddict said:


> Aaahhh... Gorgeous!!





Blingaddict said:


> Glorious stack.. You have a wonderful collection.



Thank you all SO MUCH!  I am still pinching myself over it all.  My husband said to enjoy it, because it's not likely to happen again any time soon!


----------



## Blingaddict

bags to die for said:


> It was a special order!




Thank you. It truly is special.


----------



## jonathan jay

purseinsanity said:


> Edition Vendome 20 motif Alhambra



Oh My God! Drop dead Gorgeous!


----------



## hennifer

purseinsanity said:


> Edition Vendome 20 motif Alhambra




Wow. Unreal how beautiful that is! Congrats!


----------



## phillj12

purseinsanity said:


> Edition Vendome 20 motif Alhambra




Omg...I am speechless!!! What spectacular pieces! That necklace is just breathtaking and I can imagine even more so IRL!


----------



## purseinsanity

jonathan jay said:


> Oh My God! Drop dead Gorgeous!



Thank you so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

hennifer said:


> Wow. Unreal how beautiful that is! Congrats!





phillj12 said:


> Omg...I am speechless!!! What spectacular pieces! That necklace is just breathtaking and I can imagine even more so IRL!



Thank you both!  I am truly over the moon about this one!


----------



## Dani3ear

Lovely modeling shots, everyone! Here's my PG perlee ring, paired with a Tiffany T square ring.


----------



## PhoenixH

Dani3ear said:


> Lovely modeling shots, everyone! Here's my PG perlee ring, paired with a Tiffany T square ring.


Such a beautiful picture! Very sweet! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dani3ear said:


> Lovely modeling shots, everyone! Here's my PG perlee ring, paired with a Tiffany T square ring.



Your ring is beautiful but doesn't compare to your precious little baby!!!


----------



## Dani3ear

Thank you both!


----------



## dolphingirl

Dani3ear said:


> Lovely modeling shots, everyone! Here's my PG perlee ring, paired with a Tiffany T square ring.



This is the most beautiful and heart warming picture in the world. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sailorstripes

Dani3ear said:


> Lovely modeling shots, everyone! Here's my PG perlee ring, paired with a Tiffany T square ring.


I LOVE this picture. VCA should use it in an ad for Mother's Day! Gorgeous baby, gorgeous mama (and mani!), gorgeous rings!


----------



## Mutiny

VCA + Chanel &#10084;&#65039; Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Mutiny

Dani3ear said:


> Lovely modeling shots, everyone! Here's my PG perlee ring, paired with a Tiffany T square ring.



So precious!


----------



## Glamslam

Thank you ladies for all your stunning pictures!


----------



## Glamslam

Mutiny said:


> VCA + Chanel &#10084;&#65039; Happy Friday everyone!




Amazing i love your outfit and the way you rock it with your VCA's


----------



## Glamslam

Dani3ear said:


> Lovely modeling shots, everyone! Here's my PG perlee ring, paired with a Tiffany T square ring.



So cute &#128124;&#128124;&#128124;


----------



## phillj12

mutiny said:


> vca + chanel [emoji173]&#65039; happy friday everyone!




tdf!!


----------



## Dani3ear

dolphingirl said:


> This is the most beautiful and heart warming picture in the world. Thank you for sharing.





sailorstripes said:


> I LOVE this picture. VCA should use it in an ad for Mother's Day! Gorgeous baby, gorgeous mama (and mani!), gorgeous rings!





Mutiny said:


> So precious!





Glamslam said:


> So cute &#128124;&#128124;&#128124;



Thank you all! She is the apple of my eye. The jewels are just a sweet bonus


----------



## PhoenixH

Mutiny said:


> VCA + Chanel &#10084;&#65039; Happy Friday everyone!



Very chic!


----------



## PhoenixH

Glamslam said:


> Thank you ladies for all your stunning pictures!



Gorgeous pieces glamslam!


----------



## PhoenixH

Posted this in the Hermes forum. Hope nobody minds me reusing the picture! Spot the VCA


----------



## Suzie

PhoenixH said:


> Posted this in the Hermes forum. Hope nobody minds me reusing the picture! Spot the VCA



Gorgeous, love everything!


----------



## ChaneLisette

PhoenixH said:


> Posted this in the Hermes forum. Hope nobody minds me reusing the picture! Spot the VCA




Gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PhoenixH said:


> Posted this in the Hermes forum. Hope nobody minds me reusing the picture! Spot the VCA




Wonderful!!! Love this - classy AND youthful! [emoji106]


----------



## doloresmia

Mutiny said:


> VCA + Chanel [emoji173]&#65039; Happy Friday everyone!




You look wonderful! It looks great on you. I tried this suit but passed


----------



## MYH

PhoenixH said:


> Posted this in the Hermes forum. Hope nobody minds me reusing the picture! Spot the VCA




I saw this on the H thread and spotted your beautiful ring immediately. It's gorgeous and you look great!


----------



## baglvr2012

I love this thread!  Thank you ladies for posting your gorgeous pieces!  They are all absolutely stunning.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> Posted this in the Hermes forum. Hope nobody minds me reusing the picture! Spot the VCA



Pretty necklace. I have the Lena Horne necklace which is similar. 
You have inspired me to enjoy wearing mine more often.


----------



## pink20pink

ChaneLisette said:


> My VCA today.


Hi. I recently got into liking VCA jewelry. Where do most of you purchase your VCA jewelry from? Do you all purchase it for retail price at the VCA boutique? I would like to buy a VCA piece but not at retail price. Any advice?


----------



## PhoenixH

At champagne brunch


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have the Lena Horne necklace




LOL [emoji441][emoji1][emoji445] 
Love autocorrect!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> LOL [emoji441][emoji1][emoji445]
> Love autocorrect!


 Oh...now I get it.
Lena Horne vs Lena Horn.
Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh...now I get it.
> Lena Horne vs Lena Horn.
> Ha Ha Ha




Sorry. I crack myself up. [emoji12]


----------



## Coconuts40

PhoenixH said:


> At champagne brunch



Phoenix, you look absolutely stunning!  What a great outfit to celebrate your birthday.  Happy Birthday.:kiss:

I'm curious, I'm trying to figure out the designer of your handbag..is it Roger Vivier?


----------



## PhoenixH

Thank you all for your kind words and sweet comments!


----------



## PhoenixH

Suzie said:


> Gorgeous, love everything!





ChaneLisette said:


> Gorgeous!





BBC said:


> Wonderful!!! Love this - classy AND youthful! [emoji106]





MYH said:


> I saw this on the H thread and spotted your beautiful ring immediately. It's gorgeous and you look great!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Pretty necklace. I have the Lena Horne necklace which is similar.
> You have inspired me to enjoy wearing mine more often.





Coconuts40 said:


> Phoenix, you look absolutely stunning!  What a great outfit to celebrate your birthday.  Happy Birthday.:kiss:
> 
> I'm curious, I'm trying to figure out the designer of your handbag..is it Roger Vivier?



Thank you all for your kind words and sweet comments! 
Coconuts, it's actually a Celine Python box bag &#128522; Here is an up close shot


----------



## Mutiny

doloresmia said:


> You look wonderful! It looks great on you. I tried this suit but passed



Thanks everyone! here's another VCA + Chanel ensemble. Happy Sunday!


----------



## perleegirl

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone! here's another VCA + Chanel ensemble. Happy Sunday!



Beautiful combo of W/G & Y/G. I see a peek of the Lotus...Is it new?


----------



## karylicious

PhoenixH said:


> At champagne brunch




May I ask who your dress is from?


----------



## einseine

PhoenixH said:


> At champagne brunch



Soooo pretty!


----------



## einseine

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone! here's another VCA + Chanel ensemble. Happy Sunday!



Very beautiful!!! The coloring is perfect!!!


----------



## Mutiny

perleegirl said:


> Beautiful combo of W/G & Y/G. I see a peek of the Lotus...Is it new?



Thanks everyone  (Sorry I can't multi-quote) Perleegirl, the lotus ring is new. I got it the same time as the watch a few weeks ago &#128512;


----------



## birkin10600

PhoenixH said:


> At champagne brunch



Gorgeous! Love your outfit and VCA accessories!


----------



## birkin10600

My Vintage Alhambra rose gold in action.


----------



## MatAllston

purseinsanity said:


> Here's a little better picture, but as you said it doesn't do justice to how it is IRL!



This is hands down the most beautiful VCA I have ever seen. Thank you for sharing. I bet it puts a massive smile on your face every time you wear it


----------



## PhoenixH

karylicious said:


> May I ask who your dress is from?



Thank you! It's from a asian blogshop lexi lyla &#128522;


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> Soooo pretty!





birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous! Love your outfit and VCA accessories!



Thank you dears! &#128536;


----------



## purseinsanity

Dani3ear said:


> Lovely modeling shots, everyone! Here's my PG perlee ring, paired with a Tiffany T square ring.



Too cute!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Mutiny said:


> VCA + Chanel &#10084;&#65039; Happy Friday everyone!



Very pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

Glamslam said:


> Thank you ladies for all your stunning pictures!



Stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

PhoenixH said:


> Posted this in the Hermes forum. Hope nobody minds me reusing the picture! Spot the VCA



Love it all!


----------



## purseinsanity

PhoenixH said:


> At champagne brunch



Adorable!


----------



## purseinsanity

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone! here's another VCA + Chanel ensemble. Happy Sunday!



Dying!!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra rose gold in action.



Love, love, love!  Besides the obvious, it's PARME!


----------



## purseinsanity

MatAllston said:


> This is hands down the most beautiful VCA I have ever seen. Thank you for sharing. I bet it puts a massive smile on your face every time you wear it



It does!    Thank you so much!


----------



## jonathan jay

PhoenixH said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and sweet comments!
> Coconuts, it's actually a Celine Python box bag &#128522; Here is an up close shot



You look amazing! I love your watch?! Its a PP aquanaut right?


----------



## jonathan jay

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone! here's another VCA + Chanel ensemble. Happy Sunday!



This can be in a VCA magazine ad... 

Such amazing vca pieces! I cant stop looking at them.


----------



## perleegirl

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone  (Sorry I can't multi-quote) Perleegirl, the lotus ring is new. I got it the same time as the watch a few weeks ago &#128512;



Nice! I thought you had just tried it on. The Lotus is on my wish list! Are you enjoying it? I just love it!!!


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> Love, love, love!  Besides the obvious, it's PARME!



Yes, yes it's Parme one of our favorite hermes color.


----------



## Mutiny

jonathan jay said:


> This can be in a VCA magazine ad...
> 
> Such amazing vca pieces! I cant stop looking at them.



Thank you!


----------



## Mutiny

perleegirl said:


> Nice! I thought you had just tried it on. The Lotus is on my wish list! Are you enjoying it? I just love it!!!



Yes, I really love it and it's really comfortable to wear. Super sparkly too! Only complaints are from from my kids when I accidentally poke them with the lotus petals &#128540; My 5 yr old already asked me multiple times to give it to her when she gets older (after I said no to her request for a lotus ring in her size)!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> Yes, yes it's Parme one of our favorite hermes color.


----------



## einseine

My magic pave long necklace action shots!  My hair is messy...


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> My magic pave long necklace action shots!  My hair is messy...




Crazy beautiful!!! BTW...I think all the lengths look fabulous on you. Nice that 
you have so many options to play with.


----------



## bags to die for

einseine, you just look simply amazing.


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> Crazy beautiful!!! BTW...I think all the lengths look fabulous on you. Nice that
> you have so many options to play with.



Thanks perleegirl!!!  I think you really encouraged me to purchase this piece and I appreciate that!  I am so in love with Magic pave pendant!!!  It is very wearable.  I think I can wear it every day.  Thank you!


----------



## einseine

bags to die for said:


> einseine, you just look simply amazing.



Thank you so much bags to die for!!  You are so sweet.


----------



## Mutiny

einseine said:


> My magic pave long necklace action shots!  My hair is messy...



Very beautiful!


----------



## einseine

Mutiny said:


> Very beautiful!



Thank you so much!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> My magic pave long necklace action shots!  My hair is messy...



This is so pretty on you!!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is so pretty on you!!



Thanks TGG!!!  The Magic pave long pendant is great because you can wear it in various ways, but it looks best around the neck, on the skin.  Perhaps, other colors would look better on the clothes.


----------



## phillj12

Nothing compared to most of your pieces...but here's my duo today! The space between the clovers is shorter because I had a link between each removed...


----------



## einseine

phillj12 said:


> Nothing compared to most of your pieces...but here's my duo today! The space between the clovers is shorter because I had a link between each removed...
> View attachment 2979047



Hi phillj!!  Your 5-motif in MOP + 4-diamond Love in YG looks great!!!
I am considering shortening my 5-motif in onyx, but I have not decided yet how many links to remove.  Thanks for the helpful pic!


----------



## Mutiny

Wonderful dinner last night after previewing the new Enchanted Nature watch collection. The stories behind each piece, the craftsmanship, and the artistry are so amazing.  It was really great to see everyone in their VCA best!


----------



## Mutiny

einseine said:


> My magic pave long necklace action shots!  My hair is messy...



Looks great on you! And hair isn't messy &#128512;


----------



## hopingoneday

einseine said:


> My magic pave long necklace action shots!  My hair is messy...




Gorgeous on you, and I love your outfit too!! Details please


----------



## hopingoneday

Mutiny said:


> Wonderful dinner last night after previewing the new Enchanted Nature watch collection. The stories behind each piece, the craftsmanship, and the artistry are so amazing.  It was really great to see everyone in their VCA best!




Sounds like a fun evening! Your ring is tdf.


----------



## birkin10600

Mutiny said:


> Wonderful dinner last night after previewing the new Enchanted Nature watch collection. The stories behind each piece, the craftsmanship, and the artistry are so amazing.  It was really great to see everyone in their VCA best!



Gorgeous ring ever!


----------



## einseine

Mutiny said:


> Looks great on you! And hair isn't messy &#128512;



Thanks Mutiny!!!  Do you have Magic pave pendant already???  If not, I recommend you get one to match your gorgeous VCA collection!



hopingoneday said:


> Gorgeous on you, and I love your outfit too!! Details please



Thanks hopingoneday!!!  They are nothing special, from MaxMara!


----------



## purseinsanity

Mutiny said:


> Yes, I really love it and it's really comfortable to wear. Super sparkly too! Only complaints are from from my kids when I accidentally poke them with the lotus petals &#128540; My 5 yr old already asked me multiple times to give it to her when she gets older (after I said no to her request for a lotus ring in her size)!



 This made me smile because my 9 year old does the same thing!  At least they've got great taste, right?


----------



## purseinsanity

phillj12 said:


> Nothing compared to most of your pieces...but here's my duo today! The space between the clovers is shorter because I had a link between each removed...
> View attachment 2979047



Love!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Mutiny said:


> Wonderful dinner last night after previewing the new Enchanted Nature watch collection. The stories behind each piece, the craftsmanship, and the artistry are so amazing.  It was really great to see everyone in their VCA best!



Your ring is stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

einseine said:


> My magic pave long necklace action shots!  My hair is messy...



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mutiny

purseinsanity said:


> Your ring is stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## Mutiny

einseine said:


> Thanks Mutiny!!!  Do you have Magic pave pendant already???  If not, I recommend you get one to match your gorgeous VCA collection!
> 
> 
> It's definitely on my wish list &#128525;


----------



## Mutiny

purseinsanity said:


> This made me smile because my 9 year old does the same thing!  At least they've got great taste, right?



It's really funny to hear my daughters say "I want that, but in MY size" about almost everything that I wear. It's great to know that my VCA collection can be passed down and appreciated by my daughters. I joke with DH that some things I buy are technically 50% off because they will be enjoyed by the next generation. LOL!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Mutiny said:


> It's really funny to hear my daughters say "I want that, but in MY size" about almost everything that I wear. It's great to know that my VCA collection can be passed down and appreciated by my daughters. I joke with DH that some things I buy are technically 50% off because they will be enjoyed by the next generation. LOL!




50% off! That is great! I will have to share that with my DH sometime.


----------



## hopingoneday

einseine said:


> Thanks Mutiny!!!  Do you have Magic pave pendant already???  If not, I recommend you get one to match your gorgeous VCA collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hopingoneday!!!  They are nothing special, from MaxMara!




It doesn't look like nothing special at all. It looks lovely on you  suits you beautifully and is very flattering!


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:


> Hi phillj!!  Your 5-motif in MOP + 4-diamond Love in YG looks great!!!
> 
> I am considering shortening my 5-motif in onyx, but I have not decided yet how many links to remove.  Thanks for the helpful pic!




Thank you!! I'm torn about whether it was the right choice. Certainly looks better but sometimes, when it's hot out, I wish it was looser.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mutiny said:


> It's really funny to hear my daughters say "I want that, but in MY size" about almost everything that I wear. It's great to know that my VCA collection can be passed down and appreciated by my daughters. I joke with DH that some things I buy are technically 50% off because they will be enjoyed by the next generation. LOL!



I'm always rationalizing jewelry purchases with the intent that someday my daughters will inherit my collection. 
When my eldest daughter was only 3 years old she admired my engagement ring and said, "mommy, your ring has rainbow colors!  Soon it will be mine....."&#128563;


----------



## einseine

phillj12 said:


> Thank you!! I'm torn about whether it was the right choice. Certainly looks better but sometimes, when it's hot out, I wish it was looser.



You made the right choice!  I don't feel like wearing 5-motif in onyx because it's too big.  Recently I've started to think to sell it.  You can wear a big bangle, but not a big chain bracelet.  Especially if you want wear it with Love, you need to shorten it to the right size.

In the summer...  Yes, normally loose fit is more comfortable, but you will soon get used to it!


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:


> You made the right choice!  I don't feel like wearing 5-motif in onyx because it's too big.  Recently I've started to think to sell it.  You can wear a big bangle, but not a big chain bracelet.  Especially if you want wear it with Love, you need to shorten it to the right size.
> 
> 
> 
> In the summer...  Yes, normally loose fit is more comfortable, but you will soon get used to it!




I think it also looks much better shortened because you can see more of the motifs. Good point, it wouldn't even look good on me too big! Just have yours shortened!!


----------



## phillj12

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm always rationalizing jewelry purchases with the intent that someday my daughters will inherit my collection.
> 
> When my eldest daughter was only 3 years old she admired my engagement ring and said, "mommy, your ring has rainbow colors!  Soon it will be mine....."[emoji15]




And what a fabulous collection she'll inherit!! I hope my daughter (who's only 5yo) continues to love my jewelry! Dangerous but love the idea of her wearing my favorite pieces someday!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mutiny said:


> It's really funny to hear my daughters say "I want that, but in MY size" about almost everything that I wear. It's great to know that my VCA collection can be passed down and appreciated by my daughters. I joke with DH that some things I buy are technically 50% off because they will be enjoyed by the next generation. LOL!







texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm always rationalizing jewelry purchases with the intent that someday my daughters will inherit my collection.
> 
> When my eldest daughter was only 3 years old she admired my engagement ring and said, "mommy, your ring has rainbow colors!  Soon it will be mine....."[emoji15]




I wish I had that excuse, but I have boys! I console myself by imagining that I will be the old lady with the jewelry that my future Daughters In Law will have to be nice to. [emoji12]


----------



## CATEYES

BBC said:


> I wish I had that excuse, but I have boys! I console myself by imagining that I will be the old lady with the jewelry that my future Daughters In Law will have to be nice to. [emoji12]



Daughter in-laws?! Oh heavens no. Ha ha! Maybe grand-daughters lol!! I only have boys too and dream of giving my jewels and bags to my grand-daughters.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BBC said:


> I wish I had that excuse, but I have boys!* I console myself by imagining that I will be the old lady with the jewelry that my future Daughters In Law will have to be nice to.* [emoji12]



Good luck with that, BBC!


----------



## Notorious Pink

CATEYES said:


> Daughter in-laws?! Oh heavens no. Ha ha! Maybe grand-daughters lol!! I only have boys too and dream of giving my jewels and bags to my grand-daughters.






Cavalier Girl said:


> Good luck with that, BBC!




Yeah, I'm just amusing myself. But considering that DH was the third son, and we had boys, I'm not going to hold out too much hope for granddaughters! Of course, that's about 20 years away anyway. 

I did think that it would be a nice thing, when each son gets engaged, to buy the future DIL a nice piece, like a single motif. [emoji254]


----------



## kimber418

BBC said:


> Yeah, I'm just amusing myself. But considering that DH was the third son, and we had boys, I'm not going to hold out too much hope for granddaughters! Of course, that's about 20 years away anyway.
> 
> I did think that it would be a nice thing, when each son gets engaged, to buy the future DIL a nice piece, like a single motif. [emoji254]



When my oldest daughter got married her husband-to-be got her a single MOP vintage alhambra pendant for a wedding gift.  She was so surprised and thrilled.   She wears it all the time.  Of course he contacted me for guidance


----------



## Notorious Pink

kimber418 said:


> When my oldest daughter got married her husband-to-be got her a single MOP vintage alhambra pendant for a wedding gift.  She was so surprised and thrilled.   She wears it all the time.  Of course he contacted me for guidance




That's lovely and a perfect wedding gift. [emoji746]


----------



## Mutiny

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm always rationalizing jewelry purchases with the intent that someday my daughters will inherit my collection.
> When my eldest daughter was only 3 years old she admired my engagement ring and said, "mommy, your ring has rainbow colors!  Soon it will be mine....."&#128563;



Smart little girl! Just love hearing kids express themselves. They can say the funniest things &#128512;


----------



## Mutiny

CATEYES said:


> Daughter in-laws?! Oh heavens no. Ha ha! Maybe grand-daughters lol!! I only have boys too and dream of giving my jewels and bags to my grand-daughters.



Lol sounds like my MIL. She skips over me when talking about passing things down. Good thing is we don't have the same taste in jewelry and I am building my own collection with pieces that I love &#128512;


----------



## Mutiny

BBC said:


> Yeah, I'm just amusing myself. But considering that DH was the third son, and we had boys, I'm not going to hold out too much hope for granddaughters! Of course, that's about 20 years away anyway.
> 
> I did think that it would be a nice thing, when each son gets engaged, to buy the future DIL a nice piece, like a single motif. [emoji254]



That would be a great wedding gift!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mutiny said:


> Lol sounds like my MIL. She skips over me when talking about passing things down. Good thing is we don't have the same taste in jewelry and I am building my own collection with pieces that I love &#128512;



My FIL used to do this!! (My husbands mother passed away before we met).  When my FIL passed away he left everything to my SIL. My children received no family heirlooms and it hurt my feelings. We were on good terms so it wasn't for any reason other than that he gave all jewelry to his own daughter. 
This is part if the reason why I feel justified to cultivate a nice jewelry collection to hand down to my dear children. They associate me with my "clovers" so the VCA pieces will carry tremendous sentimental value for them. &#127800;


----------



## Mutiny

texasgirliegirl said:


> My FIL used to do this!! (My husbands mother passed away before we met).  When my FIL passed away he left everything to my SIL. My children received no family heirlooms and it hurt my feelings. We were on good terms so it wasn't for any reason other than that he gave all jewelry to his own daughter.
> This is part if the reason why I feel justified to cultivate a nice jewelry collection to hand down to my dear children. They associate me with my "clovers" so the VCA pieces will carry tremendous sentimental value for them. &#127800;



Sorry to hear that your children did not receive any heirlooms to remember their grandparents by &#128542;. My DH is the only child so my MIL always speaks of her 3 granddaughters inheriting her special things. 

The great thing about VCA is the timeless and classic styles that can be enjoyed for many generations. You should collect what YOU love first and foremost. My MIL tends to pick things that she thinks are a good investment and hold value for the future which isn't necessarily what she really loves or what fits with the family (for art pieces and antiques).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mutiny said:


> Sorry to hear that your children did not receive any heirlooms to remember their grandparents by &#128542;. My DH is the only child so my MIL always speaks of her 3 granddaughters inheriting her special things.
> 
> The great thing about VCA is the timeless and classic styles that can be enjoyed for many generations. You should collect what YOU love first and foremost. My MIL tends to pick things that she thinks are a good investment and hold value for the future which isn't necessarily what she really loves or what fits with the family (for art pieces and antiques).



Great advice. 
I only buy what I truly love. This applies to jewelry, art, antiques...just about everything. It can be be a very time consuming process...


----------



## Mutiny

texasgirliegirl said:


> Great advice.
> I only buy what I truly love. This applies to jewelry, art, antiques...just about everything. It can be be a very time consuming process...



Time consuming but well worth it! 

Now back to the thread topic...here's a photo of another thing on my VCA wish list.  These Alhambra clover shaped espresso cups!!  I need these &#128525;. I asked my SA for them but she said they aren't for sale &#128542; and were specially made for the Vendome boutique.


----------



## hopingoneday

Mutiny said:


> Time consuming but well worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the thread topic...here's a photo of another thing on my VCA wish list.  These Alhambra clover shaped espresso cups!!  I need these [emoji7]. I asked my SA for them but she said they aren't for sale [emoji20] and were specially made for the Vendome boutique.




Aren't they adorable???


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Aren't they adorable???



Those are adorable!!!
Can't you just imagine enjoying these? Lovely.....


----------



## PhoenixH

Mutiny said:


> Time consuming but well worth it!
> 
> Now back to the thread topic...here's a photo of another thing on my VCA wish list.  These Alhambra clover shaped espresso cups!!  I need these &#128525;. I asked my SA for them but she said they aren't for sale &#128542; and were specially made for the Vendome boutique.



This is so cute! I would love a set of such clover cups! Lol


----------



## cung

texasgirliegirl said:


> Great advice.
> I only buy what I truly love. This applies to jewelry, art, antiques...just about everything. It can be be a very time consuming process...



Very well said for many of us here


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hi ladies, I'm new on here. 
Here's my Alhambra 20 motifs onyx YG necklace and earrings that I bought in Paris in the mid of March this year.  Sorry I only took a picture while they are in box first. I'll share a photo modelling them for you if anyone is  interested in seeing it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Kat.Lee said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new on here.
> Here's my Alhambra 20 motifs onyx YG necklace and earrings that I bought in Paris in the mid of March this year.  Sorry I only took a picture while they are in box first. I'll share a photo modelling them for you if anyone is  interested in seeing it.



Gorgeous!
I wear my onyx pieces the most &#128149; 
Such a great year round basic.


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm always rationalizing jewelry purchases with the intent that someday my daughters will inherit my collection.
> When my eldest daughter was only 3 years old she admired my engagement ring and said, "mommy, your ring has rainbow colors!  Soon it will be mine....."&#128563;


that is too funny!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank you for your response Texasgirliegirl !


----------



## hopingoneday

Kat.Lee said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new on here.
> 
> Here's my Alhambra 20 motifs onyx YG necklace and earrings that I bought in Paris in the mid of March this year.  Sorry I only took a picture while they are in box first. I'll share a photo modelling them for you if anyone is  interested in seeing it.




This is a wonderful choice! You will get so much use out of them. Please do post modeling pics  it is always fun to see this gorgeous necklace worn!


----------



## birkin10600

Alhambra onyx and vintage rose gold in action!


----------



## nightshade

birkin10600 said:


> Alhambra onyx and vintage rose gold in action!



this is a stunning combination!


----------



## nightshade

Kat.Lee said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new on here.
> Here's my Alhambra 20 motifs onyx YG necklace and earrings that I bought in Paris in the mid of March this year.  Sorry I only took a picture while they are in box first. I'll share a photo modelling them for you if anyone is  interested in seeing it.



gorgeous pieces, thanks for sharing. can't wait to see a modelling pic, the more I look at onyx, the more I'm starting to love it!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> Alhambra onyx and vintage rose gold in action!


----------



## purseinsanity

Kat.Lee said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new on here.
> Here's my Alhambra 20 motifs onyx YG necklace and earrings that I bought in Paris in the mid of March this year.  Sorry I only took a picture while they are in box first. I'll share a photo modelling them for you if anyone is  interested in seeing it.



Please do!  Would love to see!  I have a 10 motif and wish so much I'd gotten the 20!


----------



## purseinsanity

oops


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm always rationalizing jewelry purchases with the intent that someday my daughters will inherit my collection.
> When my eldest daughter was only 3 years old she admired my engagement ring and said, "mommy, your ring has rainbow colors!  Soon it will be mine....."&#128563;



  When my daughter was 5, she was admiring my engagement ring and asked the eventual question, "Can I have it?"  I told her one day it would be hers.  Her eyes widened with excitement as she asked when.  I told her "When I die, it'll be yours!"  She was so happy and asked me, "When will that be?  Tomorrow?"    I told her I truly hope not.


----------



## Kat.Lee

A quick shot today while dressing down. 
Sorry the photo doesn't look that appealing ! 
Will take a better one another time.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Btw My Alhambra onyx YG watch to share with you ladies.


----------



## birkin10600

nightshade said:


> this is a stunning combination!



Thank you nightshade! &#128512;


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


>



Thank you purseinsanity!  i appreciate your comment !&#128512;&#128536;&#128525;


----------



## birkin10600

Kat.Lee said:


> A quick shot today while dressing down.
> Sorry the photo doesn't look that appealing !
> Will take a better one another time.



Congrats! I looks so beautiful on you. :thumbup:


----------



## Suzie

[QbUOTE=Kat.Lee;28512521]A quick shot today while dressing down. 
Sorry the photo doesn't look that appealing ! 
Will take a better one another time.[/QUOTE]

Stunning.


----------



## Suzie

Kat.Lee said:


> Btw My Alhambra onyx YG watch to share with you ladies.



This is such a beautiful watch.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank u  birkin10600. 
Thank u Suzie.


----------



## phillj12

birkin10600 said:


> Alhambra onyx and vintage rose gold in action!




Beautiful combo!!


----------



## PhoenixH

&#10084;&#65039; Everyone's action pictures! Keep them coming! &#128077;


----------



## Mutiny

Kat.Lee said:


> Btw My Alhambra onyx YG watch to share with you ladies.



Beautiful watch and matching onyx set &#128525;


----------



## purseinsanity

Kat.Lee said:


> A quick shot today while dressing down.
> Sorry the photo doesn't look that appealing !
> Will take a better one another time.



Absolutely lovely!


----------



## purseinsanity

Kat.Lee said:


> Btw My Alhambra onyx YG watch to share with you ladies.



Perfect!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank you so much. Appreciate it&#128522;
Your daughter is an angel ! 
My daughter is 18 years old now. Perhaps not too long for her to take over my collections&#128512;


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Kat.Lee said:


> Btw My Alhambra onyx YG watch to share with you ladies.


I don't normally like dainty ladies watches but THAT is a beauty


----------



## Kat.Lee

One more shot &#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank you. &#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank u. &#128522;


----------



## PhoenixH

Kat.Lee said:


> One more shot &#128522;



Beautiful and extremely classy!


----------



## PhoenixH

Just in case anyone is wondering how malachite looks with green &#128541;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kat.Lee said:


> One more shot [emoji4]




This gorgeous shot!!!! It's reminding me that I keep telling myself that I do NOT want matching earclips to go with my 10-motif....um, I think....beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case anyone is wondering how malachite looks with green [emoji13]




This is just stunning on you!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Gorgeous! &#128077;&#127996;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## phillj12

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case anyone is wondering how malachite looks with green [emoji13]




Such a stunning color!!

Does anyone wear two 5-motifs together on the same wrist?


----------



## birkin10600

phillj12 said:


> Beautiful combo!!



Thank you!


----------



## birkin10600

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case anyone is wondering how malachite looks with green &#128541;



Gorgeous! I love your malachite necklace!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

purseinsanity said:


> Please do!  Would love to see!  I have a 10 motif and wish so much I'd gotten the 20!



Just add another ten motif. That's what I did&#128521;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Kat.Lee said:


> One more shot &#128522;



So pretty!!  
Love your dress, too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> This gorgeous shot!!!! It's reminding me that I keep telling myself that I do NOT want matching earclips to go with my 10-motif....um, I think....beautiful!



Ha!!  I once said the same thing. 
&#128536;


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Ha!!  I once said the same thing.
> 
> [emoji8]




The problem is, I am easily enabled. [emoji12]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> The problem is, I am easily enabled. [emoji12]



Just go ahead and buy the onyx earrings. 
There!! I've just enabled you &#128536;
Truthfully, I tend to not wear my onyx earrings with my necklace but I do wear them a LOT.


----------



## Junkenpo

Haha! 

Because if I didn't wear the frivole with t-shirts, I'd have near zero opportunity to wear it at all! You can't see it, but there is also a pikachu on this shirt, so the yellows are matching.


----------



## Kat.Lee

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!
> Love your dress, too.



Thank u so much. &#128522;&#127801;


----------



## PhoenixH

My contribution to bump this thread up &#9786;&#65039; Mixing VCA with MeMeLondon bracelets for stacking


----------



## phillj12

PhoenixH said:


> My contribution to bump this thread up [emoji5]&#65039; Mixing VCA with MeMeLondon bracelets for stacking




What a fun and colorful stack! I love it!


----------



## cung

Junkenpo said:


> Haha!
> 
> Because if I didn't wear the frivole with t-shirts, I'd have near zero opportunity to wear it at all! You can't see it, but there is also a pikachu on this shirt, so the yellows are matching.



Frivole earrings always look great dressing up or down


----------



## Audrey_S

PhoenixH said:


> My contribution to bump this thread up &#9786;&#65039; Mixing VCA with MeMeLondon bracelets for stacking


Wow, love how you added the splash of colour!  Gorgeous!


----------



## OKComputer

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case anyone is wondering how malachite looks with green &#128541;



I am usually not a fan of green, but your dress and the malachite are simply stunning!

Btw: are you wearing an Issey Miyake Pleats Please dress?


----------



## PhoenixH

OKComputer said:


> I am usually not a fan of green, but your dress and the malachite are simply stunning!
> 
> Btw: are you wearing an Issey Miyake Pleats Please dress?



Thank you! Yes it is! You have a sharp eye &#128521;


----------



## PhoenixH

phillj12 said:


> What a fun and colorful stack! I love it!



Thank you &#128536;


----------



## PhoenixH

Audrey_S said:


> Wow, love how you added the splash of colour!  Gorgeous!



Thank you Audrey! This could be a start of a new addiction &#128540;


----------



## hopingoneday

PhoenixH said:


> My contribution to bump this thread up &#9786;&#65039; Mixing VCA with MeMeLondon bracelets for stacking


This stack is so vibrant and cheerful - I love it!


----------



## purseinsanity

PhoenixH said:


> My contribution to bump this thread up &#9786;&#65039; Mixing VCA with MeMeLondon bracelets for stacking


----------



## valnsw

At wedding cocktail reception


----------



## PennyD2911

Great thread! Thx ladies for sharing your pix. [emoji254]


----------



## Glamslam

Love all your pictures ladies!


----------



## eddilicious

Hello Ladies!
I would also like to thank you for all the beautiful photos. Here's my contribution: single motif onyx and small perlee hoop earrings on the way to a family bbq. Have a fantastic Sunday everyone!


----------



## PhoenixH

I'm loving everyone's pieces! Keep the pictures coming in &#128522;


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

eddilicious said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I would also like to thank you for all the beautiful photos. Here's my contribution: single motif onyx and small perlee hoop earrings on the way to a family bbq. Have a fantastic Sunday everyone!




Your necklace looks fantastic on you!  May I ask if it is sweet or vintage?  I am new to VCA and considering buying my first piece of VCA.


----------



## einseine

birkin10600 said:


> Alhambra onyx and vintage rose gold in action!



Love this!!!  I have the same pieces, so I can do this!!! I am glad to see your 20 motif in rose gold!!!   Rose gold one is not so popular here...


----------



## einseine

And my action shot.  2 10 RG and 2 10 onyx.


----------



## birkin10600

einseine said:


> And my action shot.  2 10 RG and 2 10 onyx.



Stunning! I love it, so elegant! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PennyD2911

Beautiful pix![emoji106]


----------



## eddilicious

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Your necklace looks fantastic on you!  May I ask if it is sweet or vintage?  I am new to VCA and considering buying my first piece of VCA.


Thank you so much Tiffanyblue! It is the vintage size. I don't believe the sweet size comes in onyx. If you're considering it, I must say I think the vintage size is great with enough presence and yet subtle, too.


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> And my action shot.  2 10 RG and 2 10 onyx.



Looking beautiful Einseine! &#128525;


----------



## einseine

PhoenixH said:


> Looking beautiful Einseine! &#128525;



Thanks!  I don't know why my post about your post disappeared!!!  I am not a watch person and I rarely fancy any watch, but I love patec phillippe aquanote!!!  The watch X magic pave ring is beyond gorgeous...


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> Thanks!  I don't know why my post about your post disappeared!!!  I am not a watch person and I rarely fancy any watch, but I love patec phillippe aquanote!!!  The watch X magic pave ring is beyond gorgeous...



Thank you for your sweet words! &#9786;&#65039;&#128139;


----------



## valnsw

My clovers livening up my black outfit today


----------



## valnsw

eddilicious said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I would also like to thank you for all the beautiful photos. Here's my contribution: single motif onyx and small perlee hoop earrings on the way to a family bbq. Have a fantastic Sunday everyone!



Love the perlee earrings on u! 



PhoenixH said:


> I'm loving everyone's pieces! Keep the pictures coming in &#128522;



Love the pave Magic ring 



einseine said:


> And my action shot.  2 10 RG and 2 10 onyx.



This is so classic. Do u often pair the onyx with black outfits or with other colours?


----------



## einseine

valnsw said:


> My clovers livening up my black outfit today




Wow!!!  Love your VCA pieces[emoji176][emoji92][emoji106]


----------



## einseine

Thanks valnsw[emoji8].  Actually my one piece is dark green[emoji4].  I mostly pair my PG one with black outfit.


----------



## HADASSA

Here's my 5-motif VA Pave bracelet in YG with my Cartier LOVE in PG.


----------



## CATEYES

HADASSA said:


> Here's my 5-motif VA Pave bracelet in YG with my Cartier LOVE in PG.



Stunning!


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> My clovers livening up my black outfit today



Beautiful combo!!


----------



## HADASSA

CATEYES said:


> Stunning!


 
Thank you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Here's my 5-motif VA Pave bracelet in YG with my Cartier LOVE in PG.



Absolutely gorgeous!!!!
&#128149;
This is the most gorgeous combination....


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!
> &#55357;&#56469;
> This is the most gorgeous combination....


 
Thank you TGG - I guess we both had surprises to show today


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> Here's my 5-motif VA Pave bracelet in YG with my Cartier LOVE in PG.



Congrats!!!  So beautiful!!!


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Congrats!!!  So beautiful!!!


 
Thank you so much


----------



## shopoholica

RG Cartier love bracelet and Carnelian VCA


----------



## eddilicious

valnsw said:


> Love the perlee earrings on u!
> 
> Thank you valnsw! Your pieces look just beautiful on you.
> Makes me think I need a clover ring in my life...


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> Here's my 5-motif VA Pave bracelet in YG with my Cartier LOVE in PG.



The pave is amazing!


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> The pave is amazing!


 
This will be a nice match to your Pave earrings


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> This will be a nice match to your Pave earrings



If I had a money tree, I probably get that or the 10 motif necklace in an instance


----------



## valnsw

shopoholica said:


> View attachment 3002837
> 
> 
> RG Cartier love bracelet and Carnelian VCA



What a great pop of colour the carnelian brings!

When you layer it like that, do u find the VCA bracelet will go over the love bangle or vice versa?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

shopoholica said:


> View attachment 3002837
> 
> 
> RG Cartier love bracelet and Carnelian VCA



Such a gorgeous shade of red. 
Very regal combination.


----------



## HADASSA

shopoholica said:


> View attachment 3002837
> 
> 
> RG Cartier love bracelet and Carnelian VCA


Carnelian looks nice with the Cartier RG


----------



## shopoholica

valnsw said:


> What a great pop of colour the carnelian brings!
> 
> When you layer it like that, do u find the VCA bracelet will go over the love bangle or vice versa?



I wear a size 18 love bracelet, but the VCA sits much farther down my wrist despite my larger wrists...I do notice that the VCA will sometimes slide into the love bracelet and it used to freak me out (I was so OCD about scratches), but not it doesn't bother me at all, and I actually adore the look of everything getting meshed together


----------



## peppers90

shopoholica said:


> View attachment 3002837
> 
> 
> RG Cartier love bracelet and Carnelian VCA



Such a stunning combination!


----------



## peppers90

A little something sweet....


----------



## peppers90

valnsw said:


> My clovers livening up my black outfit today



Very chic&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## peppers90

PhoenixH said:


> I'm loving everyone's pieces! Keep the pictures coming in &#128522;



I knew I recognized this photo, beautiful ring


----------



## CATEYES

shopoholica said:


> View attachment 3002837
> 
> 
> RG Cartier love bracelet and Carnelian VCA



Looks gorgeous together!


----------



## CATEYES

peppers90 said:


> A little something sweet....



Sweet indeed! I wear my sweet heart in carnelian everyday. &#10084;&#65039; How have you been peppers? Haven't seen you around in a while!&#128570;


----------



## PhoenixH

peppers90 said:


> I knew I recognized this photo, beautiful ring



Oh hello peppers! I just realized what your Instagram is! I love your photos &#128522;


----------



## peppers90

CATEYES said:


> Sweet indeed! I wear my sweet heart in carnelian everyday. &#10084;&#65039; How have you been peppers? Haven't seen you around in a while!&#128570;



Thank you CATEYES . The sweet collection is so light and comfortable.  I've been 
well; still working, taking care of my kids...how have you been?


----------



## peppers90

PhoenixH said:


> Oh hello peppers! I just realized what your Instagram is! I love your photos &#128522;



Thank you Phoenix! Love your IG page&#128525;


----------



## valnsw

peppers90 said:


> A little something sweet....



Love the Chanel charm bracelet too!



peppers90 said:


> Very chic&#128522;&#128522;



Thanks. Great to see u in here!


----------



## CATEYES

peppers90 said:


> Thank you CATEYES . The sweet collection is so light and comfortable.  I've been
> well; still working, taking care of my kids...how have you been?



Well we've been up to the same things sounds like lol! &#128120; I remembered you getting a diamond JUC while renovating or moving...hadn't seen you much since. Glad your back-I always love your photos! &#128568;


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Today doing errands.  VCA 25 motif onyx (necklace and bracelet combo) with 40 inch Nina Runsdorf rough diamond necklace.  I was kind of worried I wouldn't get much use out of the NR necklace, but I've worn it a ton.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Today doing errands.  VCA 25 motif onyx (necklace and bracelet combo) with 40 inch Nina Runsdorf rough diamond necklace.  I was kind of worried I wouldn't get much use out of the NR necklace, but I've worn it a ton.



So pretty!!


----------



## shopoholica

Cavalier Girl said:


> Today doing errands.  VCA 25 motif onyx (necklace and bracelet combo) with 40 inch Nina Runsdorf rough diamond necklace.  I was kind of worried I wouldn't get much use out of the NR necklace, but I've worn it a ton.



Very pretty! Are you ever worried that the diamonds would scratch the surface of the onyx? I'm always a little worried to layer anything diamond with other stones since diamonds scratch everything! Or am I just being paranoid?


----------



## purseinsanity

Cavalier Girl said:


> Today doing errands.  VCA 25 motif onyx (necklace and bracelet combo) with 40 inch Nina Runsdorf rough diamond necklace.  I was kind of worried I wouldn't get much use out of the NR necklace, but I've worn it a ton.



Gorgeous!  (And your byline is cracking me up!)


----------



## purseinsanity

shopoholica said:


> View attachment 3002837
> 
> 
> RG Cartier love bracelet and Carnelian VCA


----------



## purseinsanity

peppers90 said:


> A little something sweet....



So beautiful!  I've seen this picture before  but just realized there is VCA there too!  So stunning together!


----------



## purseinsanity

valnsw said:


> My clovers livening up my black outfit today



Oh my......


----------



## purseinsanity

HADASSA said:


> Here's my 5-motif VA Pave bracelet in YG with my Cartier LOVE in PG.



O...M...G!!!!  What a combo!


----------



## purseinsanity

valnsw said:


> At wedding cocktail reception



Perfection!


----------



## purseinsanity

Glamslam said:


> Love all your pictures ladies!



Love!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

eddilicious said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I would also like to thank you for all the beautiful photos. Here's my contribution: single motif onyx and small perlee hoop earrings on the way to a family bbq. Have a fantastic Sunday everyone!



Very pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

PhoenixH said:


> I'm loving everyone's pieces! Keep the pictures coming in &#128522;



OMG!  Kill me now!  I need to stop looking at these enabling pics...


----------



## purseinsanity

einseine said:


> And my action shot.  2 10 RG and 2 10 onyx.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

shopoholica said:


> Very pretty! Are you ever worried that the diamonds would scratch the surface of the onyx? I'm always a little worried to layer anything diamond with other stones since diamonds scratch everything! Or am I just being paranoid?



Shopoholica, you're not being paranoid.  I don't worry about scratching, but I probably should.  I guess when it comes to jewelry, the most important thing to me is to enjoy itand, not worry about it being too precious.  If my granddaughter doesn't want to wear my jewelry because it's too worn, she can always sell it and buy new.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!



Thank you, TGG!  I've worn the NR with every VCA necklace I have, and I like them all with it, even though all my VCA is YG and the NR is platinum.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

purseinsanity said:


> Gorgeous!  (And your byline is cracking me up!)



LOL!  Purse, I keep thinking I should replace it, but it's too true to take down.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalier Girl said:


> Today doing errands.  VCA 25 motif onyx (necklace and bracelet combo) with 40 inch Nina Runsdorf rough diamond necklace.  I was kind of worried I wouldn't get much use out of the NR necklace, but I've worn it a ton.




Beautiful! [emoji7][emoji122]


----------



## valnsw

Trying out the different combinations ever since the yg pave earrings became my new favourite pair of earrings.

Today with frivole pave pendant.


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> Trying out the different combinations ever since the yg pave earrings became my new favourite pair of earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> Today with frivole pave pendant.




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## 123Isabella

valnsw said:


> Trying out the different combinations ever since the yg pave earrings became my new favourite pair of earrings.
> 
> Today with frivole pave pendant.



They look beautiful on you!  I'm hoping to get the earrings soon myself!  Thanks for the photo!!!


----------



## valnsw

123Isabella said:


> They look beautiful on you!  I'm hoping to get the earrings soon myself!  Thanks for the photo!!!



You're welcome! I can't say enough about the earrings  I'm so glad I went with the yg ones instead of the wg. 
Do show when u get them!



BBC said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks!  hope to see your carnelian action shots soon!


----------



## HADASSA

purseinsanity said:


> O...M...G!!!!  What a combo!


 
Thank you purseinsanity  I do hope you know that you are one of the "queen" enablers with all your gorgeous pieces


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Trying out the different combinations ever since the yg pave earrings became my new favourite pair of earrings.
> 
> Today with frivole pave pendant.



So beautiful!!
I just purchased these earrings a couple of months ago myself and recommend them highly.  They are beautiful by themselves and gorgeous paired with necklaces. I keep telling myself that if I had purchased these in the very beginning I would not have needed any other vintage Alhambra earrings. 
Thank you for sharing!! I never get tired of seeing these beautiful pieces. &#128525;


----------



## purseinsanity

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  Purse, I keep thinking I should replace it, but it's too true to take down.



No, no, please don't!


----------



## purseinsanity

HADASSA said:


> Thank you purseinsanity  I do hope you know that you are one of the "queen" enablers with all your gorgeous pieces



  What?!!?  How can that be???  Wow, I am truly flattered!  Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

valnsw said:


> Trying out the different combinations ever since the yg pave earrings became my new favourite pair of earrings.
> 
> Today with frivole pave pendant.



Gorgeous!  They look lovely on you.


----------



## valnsw

purseinsanity said:


> Gorgeous!  They look lovely on you.



Thanks! You should post your fabulous pieces for us to ogle at 



texasgirliegirl said:


> So beautiful!!
> I just purchased these earrings a couple of months ago myself and recommend them highly.  They are beautiful by themselves and gorgeous paired with necklaces. I keep telling myself that if I had purchased these in the very beginning I would not have needed any other vintage Alhambra earrings.
> Thank you for sharing!! I never get tired of seeing these beautiful pieces. &#55357;&#56845;



You're welcome  thanks for your helpful advice then. 

Agree that the earrings by themselves make a statement, just like what I did for today, just only the earrings. 

I have to admit my yg frivole earrings are getting neglected...
Here's an action pic for today. I find it goes well with most colours. Sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Thanks! You should post your fabulous pieces for us to ogle at
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome  thanks for your helpful advice then.
> 
> Agree that the earrings by themselves make a statement, just like what I did for today, just only the earrings.
> 
> I have to admit my yg frivole earrings are getting neglected...
> Here's an action pic for today. I find it goes well with most colours. Sorry for the blurry pic.



I haven't worn my frivole earrings so much lately either but Summer is coming..&#128522;.  
Btw, your top is so pretty. Love the edging.


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> I haven't worn my frivole earrings so much lately either but Summer is coming..&#128522;.
> Btw, your top is so pretty. Love the edging.



Tis the season for wearing frivoles? 

Thanks, it's a top bought sometime ago that I decided to wear after I realized it was sitting there in my closet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Tis the season for wearing frivoles?
> 
> Thanks, it's a top bought sometime ago that I decided to wear after I realized it was sitting there in my closet.



I always seem to wear my frivole earrings more during the spring and summer because pretty flowers just seems right for this time of year....  Same for the malachite and turquoise pieces.


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> You're welcome! I can't say enough about the earrings  I'm so glad I went with the yg ones instead of the wg.
> 
> Do show when u get them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  hope to see your carnelian action shots soon!




Hint duly noted, valnsw!!! Will take some shots soon!!! [emoji8]


----------



## peppers90

CATEYES said:


> Well we've been up to the same things sounds like lol! &#128120; I remembered you getting a diamond JUC while renovating or moving...hadn't seen you much since. Glad your back-I always love your photos! &#128568;



Thank you CATEYES


----------



## peppers90

Cavalier Girl said:


> Today doing errands.  VCA 25 motif onyx (necklace and bracelet combo) with 40 inch Nina Runsdorf rough diamond necklace.  I was kind of worried I wouldn't get much use out of the NR necklace, but I've worn it a ton.



Beautiful layering!


----------



## peppers90

purseinsanity said:


> So beautiful!  I've seen this picture before  but just realized there is VCA there too!  So stunning together!



Haha! Snuck a little VCA in there for the big butterfly release at the house


----------



## shopoholica

Cavalier Girl said:


> Shopoholica, you're not being paranoid.  I don't worry about scratching, but I probably should.  I guess when it comes to jewelry, the most important thing to me is to enjoy itand, not worry about it being too precious.  If my granddaughter doesn't want to wear my jewelry because it's too worn, she can always sell it and buy new.



That's a great philosophy to live by! Hopefully I'll become less OCD as time goes on...has everything been scratch-free so far?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

shopoholica said:


> That's a great philosophy to live by! Hopefully I'll become less OCD as time goes on...has everything been scratch-free so far?



Yep, everything is scratch free so far.  I've not worn the NR with my Malachite, yet.  That one does give me pause.


----------



## Mutiny

His & Hers for date night


----------



## shopoholica

Mutiny said:


> His & Hers for date night



Absolutely breath-taking! I love the fairy line from VCA, so feminine and ethereal!


----------



## CATEYES

Mutiny said:


> His & Hers for date night



Oh wow! Very special! &#128153;&#128156;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mutiny said:


> His & Hers for date night




Love this!


----------



## VCAforever

Mutiny said:


> His & Hers for date night


Beautiful, you both have good taste!


----------



## pedsdds

driving home from work! [emoji170][emoji746]


----------



## pedsdds

Mutiny said:


> His & Hers for date night




this is so sweet!!


----------



## Audrey_S

Socrates earrings .... so amazed at how sparkly they are on and you can still see the petals from afar!  
	

		
			
		

		
	




I wanted to get something 24/7 and decided on these!!  I need to stop going to the boutique because I just absolutely love everything in there!!


----------



## goldengirl123

Audrey_S said:


> Socrates earrings .... so amazed at how sparkly they are on and you can still see the petals from afar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009524
> 
> 
> I wanted to get something 24/7 and decided on these!!  I need to stop going to the boutique because I just absolutely love everything in there!!


So beautiful!!


----------



## pedsdds

Audrey_S said:


> Socrates earrings .... so amazed at how sparkly they are on and you can still see the petals from afar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009524
> 
> 
> I wanted to get something 24/7 and decided on these!!  I need to stop going to the boutique because I just absolutely love everything in there!!




these are gorgeous! I love the Socrates line (I hope to add the 3 flower earring to my collection one day [emoji6]) and I think these are perfect to wear 24/7! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Audrey_S said:


> Socrates earrings .... so amazed at how sparkly they are on and you can still see the petals from afar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009524
> 
> 
> I wanted to get something 24/7 and decided on these!!  I need to stop going to the boutique because I just absolutely love everything in there!!



So pretty!
Thanks for posting these. I've only seen modeling shots of the cluster socrate earrings and these are so subtle and feminine.


----------



## valnsw

Mutiny said:


> His & Hers for date night



Lovely and classy! 



pedsdds said:


> View attachment 3009479
> 
> driving home from work! [emoji170][emoji746]



Tha turquoise is such a pop of colour! Making me tempted on the turquoise 



Audrey_S said:


> Socrates earrings .... so amazed at how sparkly they are on and you can still see the petals from afar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009524
> 
> 
> I wanted to get something 24/7 and decided on these!!  I need to stop going to the boutique because I just absolutely love everything in there!!



Great earrings they are! I was considering these for everyday wear too at one point in time. 
I know what u mean about going to the boutique! It's like a candy store


----------



## Audrey_S

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!
> 
> Thanks for posting these. I've only seen modeling shots of the cluster socrate earrings and these are so subtle and feminine.




Hi Texas Girl:  the fleurettes were super gorgeous but too similar in shape to my studs but I agree with the previous poster they are much more sparkly than studs!  Just that these were easier on the wallet and I wanted something where you can see the flowers ... And also wear 24/7.  With these u still see petals standing from a distance .  With fleurettes they look more like super sparkle studs.  With these if u stand really far they look like sparkly stars cuz the workmanship and diamonds are such high quality!

Socrates 3 flowers are super pretty too but I felt these were good for daily wear in almost most situations. A gf also suggested I could buy some earring pieces to create a pearl dangle below if that makes sense.?  Create a second option look to these [emoji6]


----------



## hopingoneday

Mutiny said:


> His & Hers for date night




Gorgeous!!! Hope you had fun!


----------



## hopingoneday

Audrey_S said:


> Socrates earrings .... so amazed at how sparkly they are on and you can still see the petals from afar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009524
> 
> 
> I wanted to get something 24/7 and decided on these!!  I need to stop going to the boutique because I just absolutely love everything in there!!




i hadn't seen these worn yet. They are so lovely! And they look much larger than I would have thought.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Audrey_S said:


> Hi Texas Girl:  the fleurettes were super gorgeous but too similar in shape to my studs but I agree with the previous poster they are much more sparkly than studs!  Just that these were easier on the wallet and I wanted something where you can see the flowers ... And also wear 24/7.  With these u still see petals standing from a distance .  With fleurettes they look more like super sparkle studs.  With these if u stand really far they look like sparkly stars cuz the workmanship and diamonds are such high quality!
> 
> Socrates 3 flowers are super pretty too but I felt these were good for daily wear in almost most situations. A gf also suggested I could buy some earring pieces to create a pearl dangle below if that makes sense.?  Create a second option look to these [emoji6]



So gorgeous on you!! 
I know what you mean about the studs. i feel there are time when my large studs are too flashy. Perhaps I should have considered these!! The Fleurettes are crazy expensive &#128563;. 
I'm on a ban for a while.....


----------



## Audrey_S

texasgirliegirl said:


> So gorgeous on you!!
> 
> I know what you mean about the studs. i feel there are time when my large studs are too flashy. Perhaps I should have considered these!! The Fleurettes are crazy expensive [emoji15].
> 
> I'm on a ban for a while.....




Hey Texasgirl:  be happy with fleurettes!  They are tdf gorgeous and have much more sparkle and diamonds .  The Socrates only have about .6 tcw and fleurettes are about twice that at least!  I tried the small in fleurettes and even the small were super sparkly.  Super tough decision to make in the end but I had to convince myself Socrates was better on the wallet.  If I didn't have studs already I would have def considered the fleurettes!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Audrey_S said:


> Hey Texasgirl:  be happy with fleurettes!  They are tdf gorgeous and have much more sparkle and diamonds .  The Socrates only have about .6 tcw and fleurettes are about twice that at least!  I tried the small in fleurettes and even the small were super sparkly.  Super tough decision to make in the end but I had to convince myself Socrates was better on the wallet.  If I didn't have studs already I would have def considered the fleurettes!!


You are so sweet. 
I love these earrings. The large fleurettes have 1.88 carats so they do carry more weight ( and a price tag to show for it- around 25k)
I just have to get over the guilt! They were a Mother's Day gift so I'm wearing them 24/7 &#128525;.


----------



## Audrey_S

Wow !!  1.88 *faint* so lovely!  And they are all very high grade stones !!  Enjoy them !!  I know I have no regrets on any of my van cleef pieces!  So elegant and classy and timeless!!


----------



## purseinsanity

peppers90 said:


> Haha! Snuck a little VCA in there for the big butterfly release at the house



Perfect!


----------



## purseinsanity

Mutiny said:


> His & Hers for date night


----------



## purseinsanity

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 3009479
> 
> driving home from work! [emoji170][emoji746]



Love turquoise!


----------



## purseinsanity

Audrey_S said:


> Socrates earrings .... so amazed at how sparkly they are on and you can still see the petals from afar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009524
> 
> 
> I wanted to get something 24/7 and decided on these!!  I need to stop going to the boutique because I just absolutely love everything in there!!



It's definitely a slippery slope!  
These are beautiful!


----------



## einseine

purseinsanity said:


>



Thanks purseinsanity!!!  Your recent new additions are all amazing!!!


----------



## einseine

shopoholica said:


> View attachment 3002837
> 
> 
> RG Cartier love bracelet and Carnelian VCA



Very very beautiful!!! Love love X carnelian bracelet  I have been considering shortening my 5-motif in onyx, but,,,  I am not sure if I really like onyx on my arm...


----------



## einseine

valnsw said:


> Thanks! You should post your fabulous pieces for us to ogle at
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome  thanks for your helpful advice then.
> 
> Agree that the earrings by themselves make a statement, just like what I did for today, just only the earrings.
> 
> I have to admit my yg frivole earrings are getting neglected...
> Here's an action pic for today. I find it goes well with most colours. Sorry for the blurry pic.



Aww... beautiful!! I need the YG ones, too!!!


----------



## valnsw

einseine said:


> Aww... beautiful!! I need the YG ones, too!!!



Thanks *einseine* 

I thought u already have the wg pave ones? Are u planning another purchase soon?


----------



## jssl1688

Sharing today, at my best-friends pre-lunch and baby shower today.


----------



## wren

jssl1688 said:


> Sharing today, at my best-friends pre-lunch and baby shower today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014567



Elegant and beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

wren said:


> Elegant and beautiful!




+1 exactly! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Glamslam

peppers90 said:


> A little something sweet....



So beautiful&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## pedsdds

jssl1688 said:


> Sharing today, at my best-friends pre-lunch and baby shower today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014567




love these two necklaces paired together!


----------



## Mutiny

#fetedesmeres It's Mother's Day in France!


----------



## jssl1688

wren said:


> Elegant and beautiful!



Thank you wren



BBC said:


> +1 exactly! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]



Thank you bbc



pedsdds said:


> love these two necklaces paired together!



Thanks pedsdds 



Mutiny said:


> #fetedesmeres It's Mother's Day in France!



Happy Mother's Day. The necklace is lovely. Love pears and the flowers


----------



## hopingoneday

Mutiny said:


> #fetedesmeres It's Mother's Day in France!


This is your Mother's Day gift?  Simply lovely!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

jssl1688 said:


> Sharing today, at my best-friends pre-lunch and baby shower today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014567


Gorgeous!


----------



## Mutiny

hopingoneday said:


> This is your Mother's Day gift?  Simply lovely!!!



That's what I said! 

Thanks everyone - it's great seeing all the modeling pics on this thread


----------



## Mutiny

jssl1688 said:


> Sharing today, at my best-friends pre-lunch and baby shower today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014567



Perfect combo with your top


----------



## Mutiny

CATEYES said:


> Oh wow! Very special! &#128153;&#128156;



Thanks everyone! These are really special to us. 

@hopingoneday - we had a great evening at
Le Pré Catelan in Bois de Boulogne &#128512;


----------



## valnsw

jssl1688 said:


> Sharing today, at my best-friends pre-lunch and baby shower today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014567



This is so pretty!  U are making rethink about getting mop as my next piece


----------



## valnsw

Mutiny said:


> #fetedesmeres It's Mother's Day in France!



Magnificent! Enjoy your Mothers' Day gift


----------



## HeidiDavis

jssl1688 said:


> Sharing today, at my best-friends pre-lunch and baby shower today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014567






Wow, I love everything about this whole look!  Love the earrings and necklaces, love the gorgeous outfit, love the beautiful luncheon, love how pretty you look.... this pic could be a magazine spread in_ Town_ _and Country_!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Mutiny said:


> #fetedesmeres It's Mother's Day in France!


 


Amazeballs!!!  I don't know how else to say it! lol


----------



## jssl1688

hopingoneday said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you hopingoneday



valnsw said:


> This is so pretty!  U are making rethink about getting mop as my next piece



Thank you valnsw. I adore my mop, it's just so easy to wear with everything. I love how the shimmer comes through when the sun shines at it, it's feminine and makes you feel so pretty when wearing it. The gold bead framing on all the alhambras also just make it that much more beautiful. 



HeidiDavis said:


> Wow, I love everything about this whole look!  Love the earrings and necklaces, love the gorgeous outfit, love the beautiful luncheon, love how pretty you look.... this pic could be a magazine spread in_ Town_ _and Country_!




Thank you so much Heidi. Your too sweet! My most favorite paring is the Alhambra and my frivole. It's so effortless to wear and polishes up a look. I wish I had taken a photo of some of us girls at the baby shower. There was 4 of us that had different vca's on. the funny thing is we're all friends, but I almost felt like it was a vca gather of us purse forum girls.


----------



## hopingoneday

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone! These are really special to us.
> 
> 
> 
> @hopingoneday - we had a great evening at
> 
> Le Pré Catelan in Bois de Boulogne [emoji3]




Living vicariously through you today Mutiny!!! [emoji4] Such a happy time in your life with your beautiful family, loving DH and special experiences like a romantic dinner out in Paris. Enjoy every minute. I'm sure Le Pré Catelan was wonderful!


----------



## birkin10600

Another carnelian came my way. It's LE made for VCA Prince Flagship store in Hong Kong. It has a larger clover than my LE holiday pendant. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## birkin10600

Here's photo with 10 motifs vintage rose gold.


----------



## sailorstripes

Mutiny said:


> #fetedesmeres It's Mother's Day in France!


I think I just died right now. This necklace is STUNNING!


----------



## hopingoneday

birkin10600 said:


> Another carnelian came my way. It's LE made for VCA Prince Flagship store in Hong Kong. It has a larger clover than my LE holiday pendant. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!




It's beautiful! I love the size and length  I think it is the same dimensions as the LE Sevres porcelain from Place Vendome. Mine  "goes" well with collared blouses  I wear it all the time! Enjoy your new LE Carnelian... I love it and you're so lucky to have snagged it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Another carnelian came my way. It's LE made for VCA Prince Flagship store in Hong Kong. It has a larger clover than my LE holiday pendant. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!



This is beautiful.
The larger size has more impact than the LE yet is still very tasteful. Beautiful shade of red and it's gorgeous paired with your RG. 
I love this size. It appears smaller than the magic necklaces. Is this correct? 
&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HeidiDavis

birkin10600 said:


> Here's photo with 10 motifs vintage rose gold.


 
I love this!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

hopingoneday said:


> It's beautiful! I love the size and length  I think it is the same dimensions as the LE Sevres porcelain from Place Vendome. Mine  "goes" well with collared blouses  I wear it all the time! Enjoy your new LE Carnelian... I love it and you're so lucky to have snagged it!



Thank you hopingoneday &#10084; I am so happy and in love. If you don't mind would you please post a picture of your LE Sevres porcelain from Place Vendome? It must be a stunning piece. Thanks!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is beautiful.
> The larger size has more impact than the LE yet is still very tasteful. Beautiful shade of red and it's gorgeous paired with your RG.
> I love this size. It appears smaller than the magic necklaces. Is this correct?
> &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you tgg! &#127799;&#127801;&#127808; Lovely comment coming from you means a lot to me. &#128525; Yes, it's a bit smaller than the magic pendant if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## birkin10600

HeidiDavis said:


> I love this!!!!



Thank you HeidiDavis! &#128525;


----------



## birkin10600

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 3009479
> 
> driving home from work! [emoji170][emoji746]



Pretty earrings you have!  Love turquoise but they are elusive, have to find!


----------



## birkin10600

jssl1688 said:


> Sharing today, at my best-friends pre-lunch and baby shower today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014567



Oh! so classy and elegant! I love everything i see.


----------



## hopingoneday

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you hopingoneday [emoji173] I am so happy and in love. If you don't mind would you please post a picture of your LE Sevres porcelain from Place Vendome? It must be a stunning piece. Thanks!




Sure! I am traveling but will do that when I return this weekend.


----------



## birkin10600

hopingoneday said:


> Sure! I am traveling but will do that when I return this weekend.



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## periogirl28

birkin10600 said:


> Another carnelian came my way. It's LE made for VCA Prince Flagship store in Hong Kong. It has a larger clover than my LE holiday pendant. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!



Stunning together!


----------



## einseine

birkin10600 said:


> Here's photo with 10 motifs vintage rose gold.



Congrats!!!  Love your special carnelian pendant!


----------



## einseine

I seldom double the necklace, so this is very rare me.


----------



## einseine

valnsw said:


> Thanks *einseine*
> 
> I thought u already have the wg pave ones? Are u planning another purchase soon?



Yes, I have the wg pave and love them!!  I am not planning another VCA purchase soon.  After I get the magic pave long necklace, I am really happy and not really anything on my wish list.


----------



## einseine

jssl1688 said:


> Sharing today, at my best-friends pre-lunch and baby shower today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014567



Beautiful


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> I seldom double the necklace, so this is very rare me.



So pretty! And love the JUC too! It's so on my list.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I seldom double the necklace, so this is very rare me.



So lovely as always!!!


----------



## marksuzy

einseine said:


> I seldom double the necklace, so this is very rare me.




Gorgeous!!


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> So pretty! And love the JUC too! It's so on my list.



Thank you so much!  Now nothing on my wish list and I am happy 100% especially with my bracelets.  I strongly recommend you get JUC.  Very very comfortable and unique design.



texasgirliegirl said:


> So lovely as always!!!



Thanks tgg!!  I have nothing on my wish list, but I may consider the fleurette earrings in YG as next purchase.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Thank you so much!  Now nothing on my wish list and I am happy 100% especially with my bracelets.  I strongly recommend you get JUC.  Very very comfortable and unique design.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tgg!!  I have nothing on my wish list, but I may consider the fleurette earrings in YG as next purchase.



I haven't seen the fleurettes in yg although I would imagine that they would appear even more flower like &#127800;.


----------



## jssl1688

birkin10600 said:


> Another carnelian came my way. It's LE made for VCA Prince Flagship store in Hong Kong. It has a larger clover than my LE holiday pendant. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!



How lovely birkin, the color is so pretty! It's the in-between size of magic and vintage. 





birkin10600 said:


> Here's photo with 10 motifs vintage rose gold.




It also pairs so well with the all gold. Looks beautiful layered. 



birkin10600 said:


> Oh! so classy and elegant! I love everything i see.




Thanks you birkin



einseine said:


> I seldom double the necklace, so this is very rare me.




All gold, my favorite!! It looks wonderful on you. 



einseine said:


> Beautiful




Thank you einseine.


----------



## purseinsanity

einseine said:


> Thanks purseinsanity!!!  Your recent new additions are all amazing!!!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> I haven't seen the fleurettes in yg although I would imagine that they would appear even more flower like &#127800;.



More flower like???   .....  I may not like it then.  I want vintage alhambra paves in YG, but they are bit heavy...


----------



## birkin10600

periogirl28 said:


> Stunning together!



Thank you! 



einseine said:


> Congrats!!!  Love your special carnelian pendant!



Thank you! I love it too.



einseine said:


> I seldom double the necklace, so this is very rare me.



Oh it looks really great on you! Very classy.


----------



## birkin10600

jssl1688 said:


> How lovely birkin, the color is so pretty! It's the in-between size of magic and vintage.
> 
> Thank you dear!
> 
> It also pairs so well with the all gold. Looks beautiful layered.
> 
> I was lucky that both carnelian have exactly the same red hue!
> 
> Thanks you birkin
> 
> Thank you!  You are so kind.  Yeah, i really love the size of this pendant!


----------



## hopingoneday

birkin10600 said:


> Another carnelian came my way. It's LE made for VCA Prince Flagship store in Hong Kong. It has a larger clover than my LE holiday pendant. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!


Hi Birkin10600!
As promised, here is a photo of the Sevres pendant (and for the enormous size - I really do have to learn how to resize photos) :shame:.  I apologize for the terrible lighting (you can view other pics of the Sevres porcelain for a better idea of the actual color) - I just wanted to show the size here.  I do believe they are the same size/scale.  mine has a jump ring so can be worn at two lengths; does yours as well?  

I'd love to collect more of these pendants in different materials - they are so pretty on!


----------



## HeidiDavis

hopingoneday said:


> Hi Birkin10600!
> As promised, here is a photo of the Sevres pendant (and for the enormous size - I really do have to learn how to resize photos) :shame:.  I apologize for the terrible lighting (you can view other pics of the Sevres porcelain for a better idea of the actual color) - I just wanted to show the size here.  I do believe they are the same size/scale.  mine has a jump ring so can be worn at two lengths; does yours as well?
> 
> I'd love to collect more of these pendants in different materials - they are so pretty on!


 
That is just gorgeous!  I love that deep blue, and I think the Sevres porcelain is so French and so chic!


----------



## birkin10600

hopingoneday said:


> Hi Birkin10600!
> As promised, here is a photo of the Sevres pendant (and for the enormous size - I really do have to learn how to resize photos) :shame:.  I apologize for the terrible lighting (you can view other pics of the Sevres porcelain for a better idea of the actual color) - I just wanted to show the size here.  I do believe they are the same size/scale.  mine has a jump ring so can be worn at two lengths; does yours as well?
> 
> I'd love to collect more of these pendants in different materials - they are so pretty on!



Omg! It's so beautiful, love the vibrant rich blue color! Yes, it is the exact same size and it has a jump ring too. Is this also a limited edition? You are so lucky have this very pretty pendant in your collection!


----------



## hopingoneday

HeidiDavis said:


> That is just gorgeous!  I love that deep blue, and I think the Sevres porcelain is so French and so chic!



Thank you so much Heidi!


----------



## hopingoneday

birkin10600 said:


> Omg! It's so beautiful, love the vibrant rich blue color! Yes, it is the exact same size and it has a jump ring too. Is this also a limited edition? You are so lucky have this very pretty pendant in your collection!



Thank you very much!  No, it's not marketed as a numbered limited edition, however it is only sold at the Place Vendome boutique and they won't say how long it will be produced.  When I was there most recently in May they did not have any stock, but the SA told me that she anticipated receiving some in June.  I kind of love that they do these "special" necklaces at different locations!  I wonder what other ones might be out there.  I believe they did a special onyx/WG version for New York at some point?  That combination is very Art Deco.


----------



## shopoholica

hopingoneday said:


> Thank you very much!  No, it's not marketed as a numbered limited edition, however it is only sold at the Place Vendome boutique and they won't say how long it will be produced.  When I was there most recently in May they did not have any stock, but the SA told me that she anticipated receiving some in June.  I kind of love that they do these "special" necklaces at different locations!  I wonder what other ones might be out there.  I believe they did a special onyx/WG version for New York at some point?  That combination is very Art Deco.



Man, so I'd have to go to Paris to get my hands on the porcelain?  Do you know if they do different colors? I've seen the blue and pinkish colors, but haven't been following VCA closely enough to know about much else!


----------



## hopingoneday

shopoholica said:


> Man, so I'd have to go to Paris to get my hands on the porcelain?  Do you know if they do different colors? I've seen the blue and pinkish colors, but haven't been following VCA closely enough to know about much else!




They did a deep raspberry pink with pink gold in 2012, but it was a LE only and they haven't had it since it sold out. The 2015 holiday pendant will supposedly be a lighter pink (with a center  diamond) - should be very pretty! Those are the only porcelain color so far.

And yes sadly the only place to get the blue porcelain is Paris .


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> A quick shot today while dressing down.
> 
> Sorry the photo doesn't look that appealing !
> 
> Will take a better one another time.




This is what I mean by stalking you. 

So elegant. I'm your fan


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> More flower like???   .....  I may not like it then.  I want vintage alhambra paves in YG, but they are bit heavy...



I have small ( thin) earlobes and don't find them to be an issue but I know how partial you are to dainty earrings. 
You should try the small fleurettes. They are dainty and beautiful. I know that you would liove them. More diamond cluster like.


----------



## lovequality

Why are VCA's travel pouches (for Alhambra line) made in China? Shouldn't the be made in France or Italy?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> This is what I mean by stalking you.
> 
> So elegant. I'm your fan



Got what you meant now Purrsey &#128522;
Thank u


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopingoneday said:


> Thank you very much!  No, it's not marketed as a numbered limited edition, however it is only sold at the Place Vendome boutique and they won't say how long it will be produced.  When I was there most recently in May they did not have any stock, but the SA told me that she anticipated receiving some in June.  I kind of love that they do these "special" necklaces at different locations!  I wonder what other ones might be out there.  I believe they did a special onyx/WG version for New York at some point?  That combination is very Art Deco.




I saw a stunning WG 16 motif at VCA at Bergdorf last weekend. The motifs were onyx and Diamond, I think MOP too. Breathtaking.


----------



## oceanblueapril

Everyone's piece is amazing, I love VCA.

 Here are mod of pic of 2 of 5motif cover bracelets with T bracelet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

oceanblueapril said:


> Everyone's piece is amazing, I love VCA.
> 
> Here are mod of pic of 2 of 5motif cover bracelets with T bracelet.



Is this the raspberry pink porcelain?
Pretty H shawl


----------



## birkin10600

oceanblueapril said:


> Everyone's piece is amazing, I love VCA.
> 
> Here are mod of pic of 2 of 5motif cover bracelets with T bracelet.



Wow! Love all the details here, so elegant! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

oceanblueapril said:


> Everyone's piece is amazing, I love VCA.
> 
> Here are mod of pic of 2 of 5motif cover bracelets with T bracelet.



So pretty!!! Is your ring the Harry Winston sunflower ring?


----------



## oceanblueapril

texasgirliegirl said:


> Is this the raspberry pink porcelain?
> Pretty H shawl


I think so it was only offered from Paris VCA with limited quantities.  Thank you!


----------



## oceanblueapril

birkin10600 said:


> Wow! Love all the details here, so elegant! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


Thank you


----------



## oceanblueapril

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> So pretty!!! Is your ring the Harry Winston sunflower ring?


Yes, it is large sunflower ring and eternity band from Harry Winston, DH bought them as 10year anniversary, I am wearing them as upgraded e-ring


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Today doing errands.  VCA 25 motif onyx (necklace and bracelet combo) with 40 inch Nina Runsdorf rough diamond necklace.  I was kind of worried I wouldn't get much use out of the NR necklace, but I've worn it a ton.



Gorgeous! I'm your twin on both! I never thought to pair these together!!!

I knew you'd love the Runsdorf!!!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

oceanblueapril said:


> Yes, it is large sunflower ring and eternity band from Harry Winston, DH bought them as 10year anniversary, I am wearing them as upgraded e-ring



WOW its stunning


----------



## Notorious Pink

oceanblueapril said:


> Everyone's piece is amazing, I love VCA.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are mod of pic of 2 of 5motif cover bracelets with T bracelet.




Gorgeous!!! Love the HW and the pink porcelain! [emoji7]


----------



## CATEYES

oceanblueapril said:


> Everyone's piece is amazing, I love VCA.
> 
> Here are mod of pic of 2 of 5motif cover bracelets with T bracelet.



Wowza! Love the turquoise paired with the hot pink!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

oceanblueapril said:


> Everyone's piece is amazing, I love VCA.
> 
> Here are mod of pic of 2 of 5motif cover bracelets with T bracelet.



Thanks for sharing this photo, I love everything you're wearing!!! Can you please post a photo of what necklaces you have on, I'm sure they are lovely like your other pieces


----------



## hennifer

Out to dinner for my wife's birthday. Her new vintage Alhambra 5 motif rose gold.


----------



## Notorious Pink

hennifer said:


> Out to dinner for my wife's birthday. Her new vintage Alhambra 5 motif rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 3031166




Beautiful! Looks amazing with the watch!


----------



## birkin10600

Magic Mop Alhambra pink gold in action. Special Edition Breast Cancer Awareness 2009. Thanks you letting me share!


----------



## leechiyong

birkin10600 said:


> Magic Mop Alhambra pink gold in action. Special Edition Breast Cancer Awareness 2009. Thanks you letting me share!



What an amazing piece!  Looks stunning on you.


----------



## birkin10600

Layered with 10+5 motifs +3 inches extension Pink gold Vintage Alhambra.


----------



## birkin10600

leechiyong said:


> What an amazing piece!  Looks stunning on you.



Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Magic Mop Alhambra pink gold in action. Special Edition Breast Cancer Awareness 2009. Thanks you letting me share!




Beautiful!


----------



## birkin10600

BBC said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## birkin10600

BBC said:


> Beautiful!





hennifer said:


> Out to dinner for my wife's birthday. Her new vintage Alhambra 5 motif rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 3031166



Beautiful! We are twinsies!


----------



## purseinsanity

oceanblueapril said:


> I think so it was only offered from Paris VCA with limited quantities.  Thank you!



Stunning!  When was it offered?


----------



## dialv

oceanblueapril said:


> Everyone's piece is amazing, I love VCA.
> 
> Here are mod of pic of 2 of 5motif cover bracelets with T bracelet.


The raspberry pink, you have my dream bracelet. It looks so lovely with turquoise.


----------



## oceanblueapril

I love wear them together blue and pink


----------



## oceanblueapril

Thank you for your kind word, for that particular picture I believe I was wearing Tiffany key necklace


----------



## oceanblueapril

Have to check my certificate can not remember very well after I check I will leave message


----------



## oceanblueapril

dialv said:


> The raspberry pink, you have my dream bracelet. It looks so lovely with turquoise.



I got lucky it was sold out quickly I am big fan of pink so I had to get it


----------



## oceanblueapril

birkin10600 said:


> Magic Mop Alhambra pink gold in action. Special Edition Breast Cancer Awareness 2009. Thanks you letting me share!


Beautiful!


----------



## oceanblueapril

BBC said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love the HW and the pink porcelain! [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Here is another mod pic of mother pearl 5motif bracelet in white gold stack with T bracelet and C watch.


----------



## hopingoneday

birkin10600 said:


> Layered with 10+5 motifs +3 inches extension Pink gold Vintage Alhambra.




This look is absolutely lovely. So feminine! By the way, I love the simplicity of your blouse with the beautiful gold button. Do you mind letting us know whose it is?


----------



## hopingoneday

oceanblueapril said:


> Everyone's piece is amazing, I love VCA.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are mod of pic of 2 of 5motif cover bracelets with T bracelet.




Beautiful The colors are stunning!


----------



## birkin10600

oceanblueapril said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## birkin10600

oceanblueapril said:


> Beautiful!





hopingoneday said:


> This look is absolutely lovely. So feminine! By the way, I love the simplicity of your blouse with the beautiful gold button. Do you mind letting us know whose it is?



Awww... thank you, you are so kind!  Oh the blouse is just from Zara, it's not a designer brand.


----------



## birkin10600

oceanblueapril said:


> Here is another mod pic of mother pearl 5motif bracelet in white gold stack with T bracelet and C watch.



So pretty! You have a fabulous collection!


----------



## hopingoneday

birkin10600 said:


> Awww... thank you, you are so kind!  Oh the blouse is just from Zara, it's not a designer brand.


It looks like a million bucks on you.  I am not a believer in buying expensive brands just because they are well-known.  Your photo supports my belief that being well dressed is NOT a matter of spending a ton of money on every item.  You look exquisite!


----------



## birkin10600

oceanblueapril said:


> Here is another mod pic of mother pearl 5motif bracelet in white gold stack with T bracelet and C watch.





hopingoneday said:


> It looks like a million bucks on you.  I am not a believer in buying expensive brands just because they are well-known.  Your photo supports my belief that being well dressed is NOT a matter of spending a ton of money on every item.  You look exquisite!



+1, i am also not a believer in buying branded clothing, eventually it will go out of style and such a waste of money! Thank you!


----------



## 4LV

Waiting in the car shop


----------



## hopingoneday

4LV said:


> Waiting in the car shop




Beautiful!


----------



## 4LV

Thank you


----------



## oceanblueapril

birkin10600 said:


> So pretty! You have a fabulous collection!



Thank you


----------



## Kat.Lee

Vintage Alhambra 20 motifs YG onyx in action. 
Apologise for photos not well focused. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## leechiyong

Kat.Lee said:


> Vintage Alhambra 20 motifs YG onyx in action.
> Apologise for photos not well focused. Thanks for letting me share.



Stunning!  Love the whole outfit.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Same Alhambra in YG onyx 20 motifs in action.


----------



## Kat.Lee

leechiyong said:


> Stunning!  Love the whole outfit.



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## birkin10600

Kat.Lee said:


> Vintage Alhambra 20 motifs YG onyx in action.
> Apologise for photos not well focused. Thanks for letting me share.



Stunning onyx and outfit! Looks great on you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

birkin10600 said:


> Stunning onyx and outfit! Looks great on you.



Thank you so much &#128522;


----------



## birkin10600

Here's my malachite and pink gold vintage alhambra in action with frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## leechiyong

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my malachite and pink gold vintage alhambra in action with frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.



They look amazing on you!


----------



## Suzie

Kat.Lee said:


> Same Alhambra in YG onyx 20 motifs in action.



Just gorgeous and your watch is stunning.


----------



## Suzie

Code:
	






birkin10600 said:


> Here's my malachite and pink gold vintage alhambra in action with frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.



They look just beautiful together.


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my malachite and pink gold vintage alhambra in action with frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.




Beautiful, birkin10600!!! Love this!


----------



## Audrey_S

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my malachite and pink gold vintage alhambra in action with frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.




Tx for sharing.  The collection looks absolutely gorgeous on you !


----------



## AdAstraPrAspera

These pieces are amazing!


----------



## birkin10600

leechiyong said:


> They look amazing on you!





Suzie said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look just beautiful together.





BBC said:


> Beautiful, birkin10600!!! Love this!





Audrey_S said:


> Tx for sharing.  The collection looks absolutely gorgeous on you !



Thank you lovely ladies! I appreciate all your nice comments!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Go SWEET today! 
Got two sweet Alhambra MOP bracelets today&#128525;
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Suzie said:


> Just gorgeous and your watch is stunning.



Thank you Suzie


----------



## Kat.Lee

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my malachite and pink gold vintage alhambra in action with frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.



Stunning!


----------



## leechiyong

Kat.Lee said:


> Go SWEET today!
> Got two sweet Alhambra MOP bracelets today&#128525;
> Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful combo!  I love all three pieces.  Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful combo!  I love all three pieces.  Congrats!



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## Jen123

Trying on van cleef wedding bands! I absolutely love the perlee for a non traditional wedding band


----------



## birkin10600

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## birkin10600

Jen123 said:


> Trying on van cleef wedding bands! I absolutely love the perlee for a non traditional wedding band
> 
> View attachment 3055018
> View attachment 3055019



Nice! Love the pairing! :thumbup:


----------



## leechiyong

Jen123 said:


> Trying on van cleef wedding bands! I absolutely love the perlee for a non traditional wedding band
> 
> View attachment 3055018
> View attachment 3055019



Gorgeous pairing!


----------



## wren

Jen123 said:


> Trying on van cleef wedding bands! I absolutely love the perlee for a non traditional wedding band
> 
> View attachment 3055018
> View attachment 3055019



So pretty! Is that the medium size perlee?


----------



## allure244

Jen123 said:


> Trying on van cleef wedding bands! I absolutely love the perlee for a non traditional wedding band
> 
> View attachment 3055018
> View attachment 3055019




Love these two together. The perlee also looks great on its own.


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Go SWEET today!
> 
> Got two sweet Alhambra MOP bracelets today[emoji7]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Omg so pretty!

Ok I don't own anything of this yet. What is the recommendation on a little first piece to plunge into?


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Vintage Alhambra 20 motifs YG onyx in action.
> 
> Apologise for photos not well focused. Thanks for letting me share.




I love you. You're so pretty and elegant.


----------



## Harpertoo

Jen123 said:


> Trying on van cleef wedding bands! I absolutely love the perlee for a non traditional wedding band
> 
> View attachment 3055018
> View attachment 3055019


I wear a perlee wedding band & adore it.
(easy to add other rings or stay low key & simple on its own.)


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Omg so pretty!
> 
> Ok I don't own anything of this yet. What is the recommendation on a little first piece to plunge into?



Thank you Purrsey. 
IMHO either a Sweet Alhambra bracelet or a Vintage Alhambra Pendant would be an interesting starter piece. If you go on to Van Cleef website, you'll be able to get some idea of the different series before you head into their shop. Hope this help. I'm sure you'll fall in love with their beautiful pieces as I do. &#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> I love you. You're so pretty and elegant.



Thank you so much dear Purrsey. You are too kind &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## leechiyong

Harpertoo said:


> I wear a perlee wedding band & adore it.
> (easy to add other rings or stay low key & simple on its own.)


Love the combo!


----------



## Harpertoo

leechiyong said:


> Love the combo!


thank you leechiyong.

I love the commonalities in all the VCA designs that make them work so well together.
they really have a smart, subtle design. fun to see all the pairings w/ non-VCA as well.


----------



## Jen123

Harpertoo said:


> I wear a perlee wedding band & adore it.
> 
> (easy to add other rings or stay low key & simple on its own.)




Thank you so much for sharing, your set is so beautiful!!


----------



## Jen123

birkin10600 said:


> Nice! Love the pairing! :thumbup:







leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous pairing!







wren said:


> So pretty! Is that the medium size perlee?







allure244 said:


> Love these two together. The perlee also looks great on its own.




Thank you so much everyone!! Yes this is the medium size... I tried the small and thought the small would be perfect for stacking and medium looked a little better on its own (I want to wear the wedding band alone often)


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Purrsey.
> 
> IMHO either a Sweet Alhambra bracelet or a Vintage Alhambra Pendant would be an interesting starter piece. If you go on to Van Cleef website, you'll be able to get some idea of the different series before you head into their shop. Hope this help. I'm sure you'll fall in love with their beautiful pieces as I do. [emoji4]




Thanks dear. I will check her out soon so exciting.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Thanks dear. I will check her out soon so exciting.



You're most welcome dear Purrsey! 
Please do share how you find their different collections! I'm excited for you too &#128522;


----------



## birkin10600

My Alhambra Mop white gold bracelet with Hermes stuff! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## leechiyong

birkin10600 said:


> My Alhambra Mop white gold bracelet with Hermes stuff! Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous.  All of those colors are stunning and the MOP complements it perfectly!


----------



## birkin10600

leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous.  All of those colors are stunning and the MOP complements it perfectly!



Thank you sweetie! I appreciate your comment!


----------



## Purrsey

Hello as I'm venturing into my likely first starter piece, I like to know how do we take care of the mother of pearl? We have to avoid body cream contact I supposed ? (Perfume/oil content). That's what I've read in the Internet. So you ladies totally avoid application until the jewellery is removed ?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey829725 said:
			
		

> Hello as I'm venturing into my likely first starter piece, I like to know how do we take care of the mother of pearl? We have to avoid body cream contact I supposed ? (Perfume/oil content). That's what I've read in the Internet. So you ladies totally avoid application until the jewellery is removed ?



Congrats dear! 
Here's a link about care and maintenance of mother of pearl. What I understand from it is that our natural skin oil helps to lubricate mother of pearl. Please have a read. Honestly I still keep applying cream and lotion whilst wearing it, but always make sure to wipe it after being removed. 
Enjoy your MOP and hope to have a chance to admire your beautiful starter piece &#128522;

http://www.overstock.com/guides/how-to-care-for-mother-of-pearl-jewelry


----------



## casseyelsie

I will start lurking on this thread to learn more. Very interesting post, everyone! Thanks!


----------



## Audrey_S

My perlee rings ... Love the understated look for non bling days and so stackable!!  Can't decide if stacking 2 or 3 looks better [emoji39]


----------



## leechiyong

Audrey_S said:


> My perlee rings ... Love the understated look for non bling days and so stackable!!  Can't decide if stacking 2 or 3 looks better [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3059346


Love all the combos, especially those of three in the middle row.


----------



## Jen123

Audrey_S said:


> My perlee rings ... Love the understated look for non bling days and so stackable!!  Can't decide if stacking 2 or 3 looks better [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3059346




Ah such pretty stacks you have there!


----------



## eddilicious

Audrey_S said:


> My perlee rings ... Love the understated look for non bling days and so stackable!!  Can't decide if stacking 2 or 3 looks better [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3059346




Beautiful stacks! Do you mind sharing the sizes of your perlees? Are they 2 small and 1 medium or is that a large? TIA.


----------



## Audrey_S

eddilicious said:


> Beautiful stacks! Do you mind sharing the sizes of your perlees? Are they 2 small and 1 medium or is that a large? TIA.




They are 2 and 1 mm... So medium and small ?  I found the large not comfortable.


----------



## eddilicious

Audrey_S said:


> They are 2 and 1 mm... So medium and small ?  I found the large not comfortable.




Thanks Audrey! I currently have 2 perlee rings - a small yellow gold and a medium rose gold and want to get a third - your stacks are fantastic inspiration. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Audrey_S

eddilicious said:


> Thanks Audrey! I currently have 2 perlee rings - a small yellow gold and a medium rose gold and want to get a third - your stacks are fantastic inspiration. Thank you for sharing!




Nice to know others are still enjoying them too!!  Please share your stacks too!  Would love too see how others are stacking for inspiration!!  My silver is medium and the smalls are YG and RG.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Vintage Alhambra 20 motifs onyx necklace in double loops with earrings &#128522;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kat.Lee said:


> Vintage Alhambra 20 motifs onyx necklace in double loops with earrings [emoji4]




Beautiful!


----------



## birkin10600

Kat.Lee said:


> Vintage Alhambra 20 motifs onyx necklace in double loops with earrings &#128522;



So pretty! Love the double loop style. &#128525;


----------



## sailorstripes

Kat.Lee said:


> Vintage Alhambra 20 motifs onyx necklace in double loops with earrings &#128522;


Gorgeous! I love the 20-motif worn this way. I also love your nail polish, that is one of my favorite shades of red and looks amazing with black and yellow gold!


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBC said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

birkin10600 said:


> So pretty! Love the double loop style. &#128525;



Thank you


----------



## Kat.Lee

sailorstripes said:


> Gorgeous! I love the 20-motif worn this way. I also love your nail polish, that is one of my favorite shades of red and looks amazing with black and yellow gold!



Thank you. 
It's my first time try wearing double loop. 
And it's my all-time favourite red. Have had Chanel, NARS, Louboutin. Recently found this Tom Ford no.16 Bordeaux Lust. Love it! &#128133;&#128536;

Sorry ladies. I don't know how to respond to various posts in one single message like everyone else on here does. &#128555;


----------



## sailorstripes

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you.
> It's my first time try wearing double loop.
> And it's my all-time favourite red. Have had Chanel, NARS, Louboutin. Recently found this Tom Ford no.16 Bordeaux Lust. Love it! &#128133;&#128536;
> 
> Sorry ladies. I don't know how to respond to various posts in one single message like everyone else on here does. &#128555;


Oh no wonder that I love it then, I own the same color! It is my all-time favorite red nail polish! Now I just need a VCA 5-motif onyx bracelet to go with it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sailorstripes said:


> Oh no wonder that I love it then, I own the same color! It is my all-time favorite red nail polish! Now I just need a VCA 5-motif onyx bracelet to go with it!



That's lovely! I love that bracelet too! &#128536;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Kat.Lee said:


> Vintage Alhambra 20 motifs onyx necklace in double loops with earrings &#128522;



You look so pretty!


----------



## expatwife

That is so beautiful. Can 10+5 motif be wrapped twice the same way? Thanks!


----------



## Kat.Lee

texasgirliegirl said:


> You look so pretty!



Thank you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Posted this elsewhere.....love when everything matches!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Wow! Perfection! &#128525;


----------



## SuLi

Here's my dainty stack today -- thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HADASSA

Kat.Lee said:


> Vintage Alhambra 20 motifs onyx necklace in double loops with earrings &#55357;&#56842;


Don't know how I could have missed this - SO DIVINE 

Kat.Lee, did you have the 2" added to your necklace? It wraps so comfortably


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my malachite and pink gold vintage alhambra in action with frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.



Wow!  How did you do the necklace?  Are the 2 10s joined together?  Or 2 separate ones?


----------



## purseinsanity

Kat.Lee said:


> Same Alhambra in YG onyx 20 motifs in action.



Stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

Kat.Lee said:


> Vintage Alhambra 20 motifs YG onyx in action.
> Apologise for photos not well focused. Thanks for letting me share.





4LV said:


> Waiting in the car shop





oceanblueapril said:


> Here is another mod pic of mother pearl 5motif bracelet in white gold stack with T bracelet and C watch.



Everyone looks fantastic!


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Posted this elsewhere.....love when everything matches!!!
> 
> View attachment 3069754





SuLi said:


> Here's my dainty stack today -- thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3075760



Lovely!


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> Wow!  How did you do the necklace?  Are the 2 10s joined together?  Or 2 separate ones?



Thank you purseinsanity! I wore them separately but I attached a 3"extension to the vintage pink gold. Hope this help.


----------



## Luccibag

My onyx set and my mop set. [emoji173]&#65039; them!

Necklaces are vintage size 
Earrings are sweet size


----------



## Kat.Lee

HADASSA said:


> Don't know how I could have missed this - SO DIVINE
> 
> Kat.Lee, did you have the 2" added to your necklace? It wraps so comfortably



Thank you HADASSA. 
It is just the 20 motifs wrapped 2 rounds, no extra extension. And you are right - it does feel comfortable worn this way.


----------



## Kat.Lee

purseinsanity said:


> Stunning!



Thank you purseinsanity.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Here's a little action with two MOP Sweet bracelets. Lovely and easy to carry and match with.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Playing around and first time trying another way of wearing the 20 motifs Alhambra necklace with earrings - fasten the necklace at whichever length you like leaving a long tail behind.


----------



## doloresmia

Kat.Lee said:


> Playing around and first time trying another way of wearing the 20 motifs Alhambra necklace with earrings - fasten the necklace at whichever length you like leaving a long tail behind.




Twins!


----------



## Kat.Lee

doloresmia said:


> Twins!
> 
> View attachment 3077200



Happy to see my twins. Awesome. Looks great on you. &#128522;


----------



## birkin10600

My neck stacks today! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## birkin10600

Here's the photo!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the photo!



So pretty. 
I love the shade of your pendant.


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Wow! Perfection! [emoji7]







purseinsanity said:


> Lovely!




Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Blingaddict

alahambra bracelets in action at the Dubai butterfly garden


----------



## leechiyong

SuLi said:


> Here's my dainty stack today -- thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3075760


Lovely stack!  They look great together.


----------



## leechiyong

Luccibag said:


> My onyx set and my mop set. [emoji173]&#65039; them!
> 
> Necklaces are vintage size
> Earrings are sweet size
> 
> View attachment 3076602
> 
> View attachment 3076603


I really like the sets.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## leechiyong

Kat.Lee said:


> Here's a little action with two MOP Sweet bracelets. Lovely and easy to carry and match with.


Gorgeous pieces.  I really adore the sweets line and they're so great for stacking.  They look great with your outfit.


----------



## leechiyong

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3078182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alahambra bracelets in action at the Dubai butterfly garden


Beautiful and amazing shot!  Is that turquoise and chalcedony or two turquoise?


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you purseinsanity! I wore them separately but I attached a 3"extension to the vintage pink gold. Hope this help.



Thanks!  Can you buy extensions separately then?  What a great idea!!


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks!  Can you buy extensions separately then?  What a great idea!!



Hi purseinsanity! It's not original VCA extension. I bought it from an eBay seller name bestgoldshop. I hope this help.


----------



## Kat.Lee

leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous pieces.  I really adore the sweets line and they're so great for stacking.  They look great with your outfit.



Thank you leechiyong &#128536;


----------



## Blingaddict

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful and amazing shot!  Is that turquoise and chalcedony or two turquoise?



Thank you. Turquoise & mop white gold.


----------



## leechiyong

Blingaddict said:


> Thank you. Turquoise & mop white gold.


Ah, I was totally off.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> Hi purseinsanity! It's not original VCA extension. I bought it from an eBay seller name bestgoldshop. I hope this help.



Thank you!


----------



## perleegirl

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3078182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alahambra bracelets in action at the Dubai butterfly garden



Beautiful! What are your other bracelets? Two DTB's?


----------



## Notorious Pink

perleegirl said:


> Beautiful! What are your other bracelets? Two DTB's?




Yeah! Those are stunning!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Blingaddict

perleegirl said:


> Beautiful! What are your other bracelets? Two DTB's?



Thank you so much. The other two are diamond solitaire eternity bangles &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> Hi purseinsanity! It's not original VCA extension. I bought it from an eBay seller name bestgoldshop. I hope this help.



It does!  Thank you!


----------



## PennyD2911

Beautiful pics everyone! Thanks for posting.


----------



## PennyD2911

Not much action going on in this pic [emoji1], but I thought I'd post it here anyway.


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> Not much action going on in this pic [emoji1], but I thought I'd post it here anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094401



Oh PennyD!!!!  I don't post here anymore but I still read and all I can say is *It's beautiful....all of it!* Congrats!!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Oh PennyD!!!!  I don't post here anymore but I still read and all I can say is *It's beautiful....all of it!* Congrats!!!!!




SMC - I've missed you!! Nice to "see" you!
Thank you for the sweet post!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PennyD2911 said:


> Not much action going on in this pic [emoji1], but I thought I'd post it here anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094401



Stunning pieces. Congrats and enjoy &#128077;&#127995;&#128155;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Not much action going on in this pic [emoji1], but I thought I'd post it here anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094401



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## munyi

Summer in Paris [emoji4]


----------



## HeidiDavis

munyi said:


> View attachment 3094747
> 
> 
> Summer in Paris [emoji4]


 
Such a dreamy photo!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sailorstripes

stylemechanel said:


> Oh PennyD!!!!  I don't post here anymore but I still read and all I can say is *It's beautiful....all of it!* Congrats!!!!!


Oh you got the Tiger's Eye! It is stunning. Wow! I would love to see modeling shots if you have the time. Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> Not much action going on in this pic [emoji1], but I thought I'd post it here anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094401




This is SO GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning pieces. Congrats and enjoy [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji169]







texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous!!!







sailorstripes said:


> Oh you got the Tiger's Eye! It is stunning. Wow! I would love to see modeling shots if you have the time. Congratulations!







BBC said:


> This is SO GORGEOUS!!!!




Thank You All! [emoji256]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Not much action going on in this pic [emoji1], but I thought I'd post it here anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094401



Beautiful!
Btw, I always receive compliments when I wear tigers eye. You don't see it that often. It's very special!
You also don't need to worry about matching it. You don't get color variation with The VCA tigers eye so should you decide to get ear clips or a bracelet later on, they will match.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Btw, I always receive compliments when I wear tigers eye. You don't see it that often. It's very special!
> 
> You also don't need to worry about matching it. You don't get color variation with The VCA tigers eye so should you decide to get ear clips or a bracelet later on, they will match.




Thank You [emoji171]
I love that it's not one of the more sought after stones.  
I was worried it would be too dark since I couldn't see it first. 
I wanted one that looked close to yours because your 10 x 2 TE is what made me obsess about having TE. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> Not much action going on in this pic [emoji1], but I thought I'd post it here anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094401



Love love love love love love LOVE!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Love love love love love love LOVE!!!!




[emoji178][emoji175][emoji178]


----------



## baggrl

einseine said:


> Hi sailorstripes!  I wear the regular size, vintage alhambra earclips, too.  I really love them, but these sweet studs are more comfy.  You can wear them 24/7!  I have another pic wearing them in carnelian FYI!


Could I trouble you for the name of the stone in your sweet alhambra pendant?  I thought the sweet version only came in carnelian and mother of pearl and pink gold.  I prefer this size but I am not a fan of pink gold.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## PennyD2911

baggrl said:


> Could I trouble you for the name of the stone in your sweet alhambra pendant?  I thought the sweet version only came in carnelian and mother of pearl and pink gold.  I prefer this size but I am not a fan of pink gold.  Thank you in advance.




Looks like gray MOP.


----------



## baggrl

PennyD2911 said:


> Looks like gray MOP.


Thanks.


----------



## einseine

baggrl said:


> Could I trouble you for the name of the stone in your sweet alhambra pendant?  I thought the sweet version only came in carnelian and mother of pearl and pink gold.  I prefer this size but I am not a fan of pink gold.  Thank you in advance.



Yes, it's gray MOP in pink gold, the LE piece for Van Cleef Japan Online Store in 3 years ago.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank You [emoji171]
> I love that it's not one of the more sought after stones.
> I was worried it would be too dark since I couldn't see it first.
> I wanted one that looked close to yours because your 10 x 2 TE is what made me obsess about having TE. [emoji4][emoji4]


You are so sweet!! I can promise that yours are identical to mine. 
&#128149;. Have you tried layering it yet? TE looks great with everything.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Yes, it's gray MOP in pink gold, the LE piece for Van Cleef Japan Online Store in 3 years ago.



Dear Einseine, Did VCA ever offer the gray MOP in pink gold for earrings ( sweets)??


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are so sweet!! I can promise that yours are identical to mine.
> 
> [emoji177]. Have you tried layering it yet? TE looks great with everything.




Only worn it alone, will have to do that.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Dear Einseine, Did VCA ever offer the gray MOP in pink gold for earrings ( sweets)??




Hi TGG[emoji175]  I don't think so.  I don't know about special editions for a certain country though.[emoji6]  Gray MOP is really beautiful[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177].  I want vintage alhambra earrings in gray MOP or Long Magic Pendant in gray MOP[emoji176]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Hi TGG[emoji175]  I don't think so.  I don't know about special editions for a certain country though.[emoji6]  Gray MOP is really beautiful[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177].  I want vintage alhambra earrings in gray MOP or Long Magic Pendant in gray MOP[emoji176]



I would love earrings....or a 20 motif


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would love earrings....or a 20 motif




When do you expect to have an answer on your SO?
I am so hoping you can get that piece! I know how long you've been wanting one. [emoji177]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> When do you expect to have an answer on your SO?
> I am so hoping you can get that piece! I know how long you've been wanting one. [emoji177]



Should hear something by late September.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's my repost from the jade thread... 

The links on the jade bracelet are 14k, but the yellow golds look good together. I think the onyx plays so nicely with other stones!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Should hear something by late September.


YaY!!


----------



## PennyD2911

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my repost from the jade thread...
> 
> The links on the jade bracelet are 14k, but the yellow golds look good together. I think the onyx plays so nicely with other stones!




Pretty!


----------



## Notorious Pink

pennyd2911 said:


> pretty!




+1!


----------



## birkin10600

In Hollywood with my turquoise vintage alhambra 10 and 5 motifs.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my repost from the jade thread...
> 
> The links on the jade bracelet are 14k, but the yellow golds look good together. I think the onyx plays so nicely with other stones!



This is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

birkin10600 said:


> In Hollywood with my turquoise vintage alhambra 10 and 5 motifs.




Beautiful. They match with your animated sunglasses [emoji23][emoji16][emoji41]. Enjoy!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my repost from the jade thread...
> 
> The links on the jade bracelet are 14k, but the yellow golds look good together. I think the onyx plays so nicely with other stones!




How did I miss this one out? Beautiful match!


----------



## birkin10600

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful. They match with your animated sunglasses [emoji23][emoji16][emoji41]. Enjoy!!



Thank you Kat.Lee! I appreciate your comment!


----------



## birkin10600

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my repost from the jade thread...
> 
> The links on the jade bracelet are 14k, but the yellow golds look good together. I think the onyx plays so nicely with other stones!



Nice stack! Perfect combo.


----------



## birkin10600

Vca turquoise 5 motifs in action with H behapi blue atoll.


----------



## CATEYES

birkin10600 said:


> Vca turquoise 5 motifs in action with H behapi blue atoll.



Wow perfect together!


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> Vca turquoise 5 motifs in action with H behapi blue atoll.




Gorgeous!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
I love Bleu Atoll!


----------



## birkin10600

CATEYES said:


> Wow perfect together!











PennyD2911 said:


> Gorgeous!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> I love Bleu Atoll!



Thank you fabulous ladies!  They are perfect match indeed!


----------



## leechiyong

birkin10600 said:


> Vca turquoise 5 motifs in action with H behapi blue atoll.



Lovely together!  Looks terrific on you!


----------



## Guesswho

Love!


----------



## birkin10600

leechiyong said:


> Lovely together!  Looks terrific on you!





Guesswho said:


> Love!



Thank you!


----------



## sailorstripes

birkin10600 said:


> Vca turquoise 5 motifs in action with H behapi blue atoll.


What a great combination! I love my Hapi bracelet (I have one in black), now I just need a VCA 5-motif in onyx to go with it!


----------



## valnsw

Been busy, but today out on errands and in casual mode


----------



## valnsw

birkin10600 said:


> Vca turquoise 5 motifs in action with H behapi blue atoll.



This is such a happy color! When I saw this I could not help but smile. 



Junkenpo said:


> Here's my repost from the jade thread...
> 
> The links on the jade bracelet are 14k, but the yellow golds look good together. I think the onyx plays so nicely with other stones!



This pairing / layering is great with the mix of colours!



birkin10600 said:


> In Hollywood with my turquoise vintage alhambra 10 and 5 motifs.



Looking good here! :thup:


----------



## texanfish

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my repost from the jade thread...
> 
> The links on the jade bracelet are 14k, but the yellow golds look good together. I think the onyx plays so nicely with other stones!



Beautiful combo! Very creative!!


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> Been busy, but today out on errands and in casual mode


 
Loving those "casual" VA Pave earrings


----------



## HADASSA

birkin10600 said:


> Vca turquoise 5 motifs in action with H behapi blue atoll.


 
Not an "H" girl per se but this combination looks so lovely - like turquoise blue Caribbean waters


----------



## Nieniechu

My new grey mop magic ring! &#128522;Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## leechiyong

Nieniechu said:


> My new grey mop magic ring! &#128522;Thanks for letting me share!


So stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## Nieniechu

leechiyong said:


> So stunning!  Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## CATEYES

Nieniechu said:


> My new grey mop magic ring! &#128522;Thanks for letting me share!


 
Lovely shade of grep mop!!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Nieniechu said:


> My new grey mop magic ring! &#128522;Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous! Is it YG?


----------



## Nieniechu

CATEYES said:


> Lovely shade of grep mop!!



Thank you!


----------



## Nieniechu

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Gorgeous! Is it YG?



Thanks!! Yes it's YG.


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> Loving those "casual" VA Pave earrings



Thanks, you and me both love the pave. 
I'm still drooling over your pave bracelet


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> Thanks, you and me both love the pave.
> I'm still drooling over your pave bracelet


 
If we lived close by, I don't mind sharing


----------



## HADASSA

Nieniechu said:


> My new grey mop magic ring! &#55357;&#56842;Thanks for letting me share!


 
Your Grey MOP looks so gorgeous with YG


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Nieniechu said:


> My new grey mop magic ring! &#128522;Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous and I know that it looks even more stunning in person since gray mop is hard to capture in photos.


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> If we lived close by, I don't mind sharing



Lol thanks for the thought dear  but I guess if u are based in USA, then we are continents apart


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> Lol thanks for the thought dear  but I guess if u are based in USA, then we are continents apart



Not in the US but continents apart nonetheless


----------



## cece1

Nieniechu said:


> My new grey mop magic ring! &#128522;Thanks for letting me share!



It's beautiful!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Nieniechu

HADASSA said:


> Your Grey MOP looks so gorgeous with YG


Thank you!




cece1 said:


> It's beautiful!!  Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## Nieniechu

texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous and I know that it looks even more stunning in person since gray mop is hard to capture in photos.



Thanks TGG! Yes the grey mop looks even more gorgeous in person. I couldn't resist it when I tried it on. It also looks different with different lighting!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Nieniechu said:


> Thanks TGG! Yes the grey mop looks even more gorgeous in person. I couldn't resist it when I tried it on. It also looks different with different lighting!



Gray mother of pearl is magical. 
My sincere wish is that someday VCA will create a 20 motif.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Nieniechu said:


> My new grey mop magic ring! [emoji4]Thanks for letting me share!




Very exquisite. Love it. Congrats!


----------



## Blingaddict

Wearing my daughter's sweet while she is away for a school trip[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Nieniechu

Kat.Lee said:


> Very exquisite. Love it. Congrats!



Thank you Kat!


----------



## OKComputer

Hubby surprised me with an impromptu trip to VCA on my birthday. I have coveted the long magic single motif pendant in onyx since they came out earlier this year. I also bought the small perlee ring in yg as a stacker/vacay substitute. Here are a few pics!


----------



## PennyD2911

OKComputer said:


> Hubby surprised me with an impromptu trip to VCA on my birthday. I have coveted the long magic single motif pendant in onyx since they came out earlier this year. I also bought the small perlee ring in yg as a stacker/vacay substitute. Here are a few pics!




Happy Birthday and congrats on you new VCA!
Love the onyx magic pendant! I have the MOP and love it, but the onyx is gorgeous!  I might have to have the onyx too. [emoji6]


----------



## birkin10600

OKComputer said:


> Hubby surprised me with an impromptu trip to VCA on my birthday. I have coveted the long magic single motif pendant in onyx since they came out earlier this year. I also bought the small perlee ring in yg as a stacker/vacay substitute. Here are a few pics!



Wow! Such a nice pairing. Happy birthday!


----------



## pazt

OKComputer said:


> Hubby surprised me with an impromptu trip to VCA on my birthday. I have coveted the long magic single motif pendant in onyx since they came out earlier this year. I also bought the small perlee ring in yg as a stacker/vacay substitute. Here are a few pics!



BEAUTIFUL! ENJOY! and happy birthday!


----------



## cece1

OKComputer said:


> Hubby surprised me with an impromptu trip to VCA on my birthday. I have coveted the long magic single motif pendant in onyx since they came out earlier this year. I also bought the small perlee ring in yg as a stacker/vacay substitute. Here are a few pics!



Happy birthday and huge congrats!!!  I've been considering the magic pendant too.  It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Suzie

OKComputer said:


> Hubby surprised me with an impromptu trip to VCA on my birthday. I have coveted the long magic single motif pendant in onyx since they came out earlier this year. I also bought the small perlee ring in yg as a stacker/vacay substitute. Here are a few pics!



Love your necklace, I wish that VCA made this piece in WG.


----------



## CATEYES

OKComputer said:


> Hubby surprised me with an impromptu trip to VCA on my birthday. I have coveted the long magic single motif pendant in onyx since they came out earlier this year. I also bought the small perlee ring in yg as a stacker/vacay substitute. Here are a few pics!



What a wonderful birthday surprise!!!!! Happy Birthday and enjoy these lovely pieces! &#128525;


----------



## leechiyong

OKComputer said:


> Hubby surprised me with an impromptu trip to VCA on my birthday. I have coveted the long magic single motif pendant in onyx since they came out earlier this year. I also bought the small perlee ring in yg as a stacker/vacay substitute. Here are a few pics!



Beautiful!  Happy birthday!


----------



## birkin10600

sailorstripes said:


> What a great combination! I love my Hapi bracelet (I have one in black), now I just need a VCA 5-motif in onyx to go with it!



Thank you! Yes, get it and please post it here for us to drool.


----------



## birkin10600

valnsw said:


> Been busy, but today out on errands and in casual mode



You look great. Love your VCA collection.







valnsw said:


> This is such a happy color! When I saw this I could not help but smile.
> 
> 
> 
> This pairing / layering is great with the mix of colours!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good here! :thup:



Thank you dear!


----------



## birkin10600

HADASSA said:


> Not an "H" girl per se but this combination looks so lovely - like turquoise blue Caribbean waters



Thank you! Love how you described the color.


----------



## birkin10600

Nieniechu said:


> My new grey mop magic ring! &#128522;Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful. Love grey MOP.


----------



## birkin10600

Blingaddict said:


> Wearing my daughter's sweet while she is away for a school trip[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121771



Gorgeous. Love your ring too!


----------



## Blingaddict

birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous. Love your ring too!




Thank you [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Nieniechu

birkin10600 said:


> Beautiful. Love grey MOP.



Thank you!


----------



## Woclover11

My first VCA piece from hubby for my bday! Definitely not my last[emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

Woclover11 said:


> My first VCA piece from hubby for my bday! Definitely not my last[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126350




Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kat.Lee

OKComputer said:


> Hubby surprised me with an impromptu trip to VCA on my birthday. I have coveted the long magic single motif pendant in onyx since they came out earlier this year. I also bought the small perlee ring in yg as a stacker/vacay substitute. Here are a few pics!




Happy belated birthday! What lovely pieces you were surprised by your sweet DH. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Woclover11 said:


> My first VCA piece from hubby for my bday! Definitely not my last[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126350




Congrats to your first and not last VCA piece. Lovely. And happy birthday!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Woclover11 said:


> My first VCA piece from hubby for my bday! Definitely not my last[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126350



Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Woclover11 said:


> My first VCA piece from hubby for my bday! Definitely not my last[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126350



So pretty!!
Happy birthday &#127800;


----------



## leechiyong

Woclover11 said:


> My first VCA piece from hubby for my bday! Definitely not my last[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126350



Looks great on you!  Happy birthday!


----------



## valnsw

Woclover11 said:


> My first VCA piece from hubby for my bday! Definitely not my last[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126350




Happy Birthday! Many more to come 

Is that chalcedony? Seems to be showing a bluish tinge on my screen.


----------



## Woclover11

valnsw said:


> Happy Birthday! Many more to come
> 
> Is that chalcedony? Seems to be showing a bluish tinge on my screen.




No it's the white MOP. My hubby said they had the chalcedony but he thought the white would get more use[emoji4]


----------



## MarLie

PennyD2911 said:


> Not much action going on in this pic [emoji1], but I thought I'd post it here anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094401




Beautifull set!


----------



## hopingoneday

Woclover11 said:


> My first VCA piece from hubby for my bday! Definitely not my last[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126350




Lovely. Happy birthday!


----------



## PennyD2911

MarLie said:


> Beautifull set!




Thank you[emoji258]


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Woclover11 said:


> My first VCA piece from hubby for my bday! Definitely not my last[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126350



Congrats!!! Its definitely an addiction hehe


----------



## kimber418

OKComputer said:


> Hubby surprised me with an impromptu trip to VCA on my birthday. I have coveted the long magic single motif pendant in onyx since they came out earlier this year. I also bought the small perlee ring in yg as a stacker/vacay substitute. Here are a few pics!


I love all your new VCA!   What a nice shopping trip to VCA.   Love the onyx bracelet~


----------



## franr

Birthday gift to myself: my first vca...the vintage mop Alhambra pendant [emoji7]


----------



## leechiyong

franr said:


> View attachment 3139111
> View attachment 3139112
> 
> 
> Birthday gift to myself: my first vca...the vintage mop Alhambra pendant [emoji7]



Looks great on you!  Happy birthday!


----------



## franr

leechiyong said:


> Looks great on you!  Happy birthday!




Thank you for your sweet comment [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

franr said:


> View attachment 3139111
> View attachment 3139112
> 
> 
> Birthday gift to myself: my first vca...the vintage mop Alhambra pendant [emoji7]



Beautiful, classic piece!!!!
Happy birthday  Perfect gift!


----------



## franr

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful, classic piece!!!!
> 
> Happy birthday  Perfect gift!




Thank you! I fee the same way...it's perfect!


----------



## HeidiDavis

franr said:


> View attachment 3139111
> View attachment 3139112
> 
> 
> Birthday gift to myself: my first vca...the vintage mop Alhambra pendant [emoji7]


 
It looks lovely on you!!!


----------



## franr

HeidiDavis said:


> It looks lovely on you!!!




Thank you! So kind of you to say that [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## PennyD2911

franr said:


> View attachment 3139111
> View attachment 3139112
> 
> 
> Birthday gift to myself: my first vca...the vintage mop Alhambra pendant [emoji7]




Perfect choice [emoji771] Happy Birthday!


----------



## kimber418

franr said:


> View attachment 3139111
> View attachment 3139112
> 
> 
> Birthday gift to myself: my first vca...the vintage mop Alhambra pendant [emoji7]


Happy Birthday and Congrats on your first VCA!  You not only made a lovely choice for your first piece of Van Cleef but it is also looks beautiful on you!  Thanks for sharing~


----------



## franr

kimber418 said:


> Happy Birthday and Congrats on your first VCA!  You not only made a lovely choice for your first piece of Van Cleef but it is also looks beautiful on you!  Thanks for sharing~







PennyD2911 said:


> Perfect choice [emoji771] Happy Birthday!




Thank you ladies! I just hit my thirties and thought I was due to celebrate my accomplishments in life so far with some sparkle [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## CATEYES

These acompanied me and the fam to Malibu for some fun in the sun!! Stayed too long though and was as red as my baby's Spider-Man shoes!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

CATEYES said:


> These acompanied me and the fam to Malibu for some fun in the sun!! Stayed too long though and was as red as my baby's Spider-Man shoes!


Beautiful!!


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> These acompanied me and the fam to Malibu for some fun in the sun!! Stayed too long though and was as red as my baby's Spider-Man shoes!



LOVE these earrings; love the whole picture,  very creative,  CATEYES!


----------



## baghagg

franr said:


> View attachment 3139111
> View attachment 3139112
> 
> 
> Birthday gift to myself: my first vca...the vintage mop Alhambra pendant [emoji7]



Very beautiful


----------



## CATEYES

baghagg said:


> LOVE these earrings; love the whole picture,  very creative,  CATEYES!



Thank you friend! Don't worry, they only came off to take this photo for my TPF friends. No one noticed me wearing them but me I'm sure but they make me feel....prettier. &#128129; Lol!


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> Thank you friend! Don't worry, they only came off to take this photo for my TPF friends. No one noticed me wearing them but me I'm sure but they make me feel....prettier. &#128129; Lol!



Haha you read my mind. ..


----------



## kimber418

CATEYES said:


> These acompanied me and the fam to Malibu for some fun in the sun!! Stayed too long though and was as red as my baby's Spider-Man shoes!




CATEYES,  Love this picture and I love the Vintage Pave YG earrings!  I know exactly what you mean when you say you wore them for "you" --- I do the same thing sometimes when I wear my VCA -I have these earrings and they are so fun & easy to wear and full of bling!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> CATEYES,  Love this picture and I love the Vintage Pave YG earrings!  I know exactly what you mean when you say you wore them for "you" --- I do the same thing sometimes when I wear my VCA -I have these earrings and they are so fun & easy to wear and full of bling!




Very few people I come in contact with even know what VCA is.  Same goes for Hermes. Mostly LV and Chanel around here.  When I wear my VCA and other designer pieces I too wear them for me and the enjoyment I get from them.  Can't think of a better reason![emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

CATEYES said:


> These acompanied me and the fam to Malibu for some fun in the sun!! Stayed too long though and was as red as my baby's Spider-Man shoes!




CE- love this pic!! [emoji4][emoji4]
Your ear clips are beautiful!
They look like they have a lot of sparkle.  Since VCA uses only D,E,F and VVS 1 and VVS 2 diamonds I'm sure they REALLY shine IRL. 
Congrats on your new VCA ![emoji177]


----------



## BBG chanel girl

Haven't posted anything for a while. Here is my butterflies in action last night


----------



## BBG chanel girl

So sorry the picture didn't attach correctly. Let me try again!


----------



## casseyelsie

BBG chanel girl said:


> So sorry the picture didn't attach correctly. Let me try again!




Gorg color!


----------



## baghagg

bbg chanel girl said:


> so sorry the picture didn't attach correctly. Let me try again!



stunning! !  Wow!


----------



## Allshinythings

My first VCA. A little gift to myself for getting my professional destination.


----------



## Allshinythings

franr said:


> View attachment 3139111
> View attachment 3139112
> 
> 
> Birthday gift to myself: my first vca...the vintage mop Alhambra pendant [emoji7]




Is it pink? Looking great on you!


----------



## franr

AmokedFish said:


> Is it pink? Looking great on you!




Thank you! No, it's not pink but it sure does look like it in the picture. Congrats on your pendant too! I always feel so special when I wear mine [emoji4]


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBG chanel girl said:


> So sorry the picture didn't attach correctly. Let me try again!




Yowza! [emoji7] killer ring and bracelet! [emoji92]


----------



## MarLie

YG sweet Alhambra bracelet ( just got it last month as a bday gift[emoji7])


----------



## HeidiDavis

MarLie said:


> View attachment 3151142
> 
> YG sweet Alhambra bracelet ( just got it last month as a bday gift[emoji7])


 
So very pretty!  Belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## chanelchic2002

MarLie said:


> View attachment 3151142
> 
> YG sweet Alhambra bracelet ( just got it last month as a bday gift[emoji7])




Very nice!


----------



## Suzie

BBG chanel girl said:


> So sorry the picture didn't attach correctly. Let me try again!



Oh my, I just fainted! How stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Suzie

AmokedFish said:


> My first VCA. A little gift to myself for getting my professional destination.



Congrats, this was my first piece also.


----------



## BBG chanel girl

You ladies are all so kind. Thanks so much for your love! I love seeing everyone's amazing collection here&#128522;


----------



## BBG chanel girl

baghagg said:


> stunning! !  Wow!











BBC said:


> Yowza! [emoji7] killer ring and bracelet! [emoji92]











Suzie said:


> Oh my, I just fainted! How stunningly beautiful.



You ladies are all so kind! Thanks for all the love. I  love seeing everyone's  amazing collection here&#128522;.


----------



## sjunky13

BBG chanel girl said:


> So sorry the picture didn't attach correctly. Let me try again!



Just stunning! All of it.


----------



## paruparo

I love ogling this thread!


----------



## BBG chanel girl

sjunky13 said:


> Just stunning! All of it.



Thanks so much sweety&#128522;&#10084;


----------



## solitudelove

BBG chanel girl said:


> So sorry the picture didn't attach correctly. Let me try again!


i absolutely LOVE this ring!!!! it looks so beautiful on you!!


----------



## MarLie

HeidiDavis said:


> So very pretty!  Belated Happy Birthday!




Thank you[emoji3]


----------



## MarLie

chanelchic2002 said:


> Very nice!




Thanks[emoji3]


----------



## Christofle

BBG chanel girl said:


> So sorry the picture didn't attach correctly. Let me try again!



 It was worth the wait! What absolutely gorgeous pieces.


----------



## BBG chanel girl

solitudelove said:


> i absolutely LOVE this ring!!!! it looks so beautiful on you!!



Thanks so much for the compliment&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## hermes_fan

I'm not sure if I'm posting this correctly but just wanted to share my new onyx vintage Alhambra ring. I already owned the MOP one and was in no rush for an additional one but when the salesperson showed me that I could wear them together I was hooked!


----------



## baghagg

hermes_fan said:


> I'm not sure if I'm posting this correctly but just wanted to share my new onyx vintage Alhambra ring. I already owned the MOP one and was in no rush for an additional one but when the salesperson showed me that I could wear them together I was hooked!
> View attachment 3160967



They look so great together!   Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hermes_fan said:


> I'm not sure if I'm posting this correctly but just wanted to share my new onyx vintage Alhambra ring. I already owned the MOP one and was in no rush for an additional one but when the salesperson showed me that I could wear them together I was hooked!
> View attachment 3160967



Are they comfortable worn together this way?
 Do they spin around?


----------



## Junkenpo

hermes_fan said:


> I'm not sure if I'm posting this correctly but just wanted to share my new onyx vintage Alhambra ring. I already owned the MOP one and was in no rush for an additional one but when the salesperson showed me that I could wear them together I was hooked!



I love this look!  The contrasting is fabulous. Grats on your new purchase.


----------



## hermes_fan

@texasgirliegirl--they are surprisingly comfortable worn this way! The mop one has always been too big on me (it was originally too small and they sized it too big and I just gave up. I usually buy my pieces in London and have a fabulous SA there who informed me that they can put two little "pips" on the inside which is what they did with my BTF frivole ring. But by wearing the two together like this it actually keeps it from spinning around!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hermes_fan said:


> @texasgirliegirl--they are surprisingly comfortable worn this way! The mop one has always been too big on me (it was originally too small and they sized it too big and I just gave up. I usually buy my pieces in London and have a fabulous SA there who informed me that they can put two little "pips" on the inside which is what they did with my BTF frivole ring. But by wearing the two together like this it actually keeps it from spinning around!



What a great solution and a lovely way to wear your treasures.


----------



## Rami00

My VCA adventures..
First stop .. Tiger eye


----------



## Rami00

Onyx... I think this is a winner for my first.


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> Onyx... I think this is a winner for my first.



They are both beautiful on you, Rami...  either way you can't go wrong!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> My VCA adventures..
> First stop .. Tiger eye







Rami00 said:


> Onyx... I think this is a winner for my first.




LOVE LOVE LOVE!! Both look stunning on your beautiful skin tone. Pre-congrats. [emoji92][emoji95][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> They are both beautiful on you, Rami...  either way you can't go wrong!





Kat.Lee said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!! Both look stunning on your beautiful skin tone. Pre-congrats. [emoji92][emoji95][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you ladies! I'll start with onyx. Hopefully, VCA is not addicting lol 

:kiss: :kiss:


----------



## kimber418

Rami00 said:


> Onyx... I think this is a winner for my first.


I love the onyx vintage earrings.  I wear mine all the time.  I def think it is a winner for you!
They look great on you!


----------



## CATEYES

Rami00 said:


> Thank you ladies! I'll start with onyx. Hopefully, VCA is not addicting lol
> 
> :kiss: :kiss:



Girrrlll it is addicting. More than handbags. So hold on to your wallet lol!! I love the onyx on you more too. Can't wait to see your reveal! Yay!! &#127808;


----------



## Rami00

kimber418 said:


> I love the onyx vintage earrings.  I wear mine all the time.  I def think it is a winner for you!
> They look great on you!


Thank you! Always love the feedback. :kiss:


CATEYES said:


> Girrrlll it is addicting. More than handbags. So hold on to your wallet lol!! I love the onyx on you more too. Can't wait to see your reveal! Yay!! &#127808;


O gosh! No escape for me lol.
Thank you :kiss:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> Thank you ladies! I'll start with onyx. Hopefully, VCA is not addicting lol
> 
> :kiss: :kiss:



The onyx look GREAT on you!!
I wear mine a lot..especially during the winter.
VCA is incredibly addictive...more dangerous than Hermes.....


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Thank you ladies! I'll start with onyx. Hopefully, VCA is not addicting lol
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss: :kiss:







Rami00 said:


> Thank you! Always love the feedback. :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> O gosh! No escape for me lol.
> 
> Thank you :kiss:




Onyx is a great starter. That's what I picked. It's so easy to carry. Excellent choice! I'm afraid it IS addictive! But you will be so thrilled to start the VCA journey! [emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

texasgirliegirl said:


> The onyx look GREAT on you!!
> I wear mine a lot..especially during the winter.
> VCA is incredibly addictive...more dangerous than Hermes.....


Forever addictions! Lol thank you :kiss: appreciate your input.


Kat.Lee said:


> Onyx is a great starter. That's what I picked. It's so easy to carry. Excellent choice! I'm afraid it IS addictive! But you will be so thrilled to start the VCA journey! [emoji8]


Kat, you could never make a wrong fashion decision.loveeeee your style. Your feedback means a lot to me &#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Junkenpo

Rami00 said:


> Onyx... I think this is a winner for my first.



Ah! These looks stunning on you. The onyx ear clips are my dream.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Rami00 said:


> Onyx... I think this is a winner for my first.



I think onyx looks better with your hair color. Be careful, you will be planning your next VCA piece before you know it


----------



## PhoenixH

Rami00 said:


> Onyx... I think this is a winner for my first.



Sooo gorgeous and Onxy is a great first choice &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; You will find VCA very addictive and dangerous!!!


----------



## Rami00

Junkenpo said:


> Ah! These looks stunning on you. The onyx ear clips are my dream.


 


lightpinkdaisy said:


> I think onyx looks better with your hair color. Be careful, you will be planning your next VCA piece before you know it


 


PhoenixH said:


> Sooo gorgeous and Onxy is a great first choice &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; You will find VCA very addictive and dangerous!!!


 
Thank you ladies. Truly appreciate your time and feedback. Seems like I am about to jump on another slippery slope. :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> The onyx look GREAT on you!!
> 
> I wear mine a lot..especially during the winter.
> 
> VCA is incredibly addictive...more dangerous than Hermes.....




Lol... +1. Highly dangerous and a very slippery slope indeed! The earrings look great on you Rami!


----------



## JulesB68

Rami00 said:


> Thank you ladies! I'll start with onyx.* Hopefully, VCA is not addicting lol *
> 
> :kiss: :kiss:



I was going to say like Hermes, you mean?! But I see many others have already been mentioned the highly contagious double bug!

They both look fabulous on you, but congrats on choosing the onyx. You know you won't stop at just one...


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Onyx... I think this is a winner for my first.



Definitely the onyx, so versatile! But...be warned...


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> My VCA adventures..
> First stop .. Tiger eye





Rami00 said:


> Onyx... I think this is a winner for my first.



Oh Rami your Onyx Earrings are fabulous!  They look wonderful with your hair color!

The Tiger Eye is lovely too, but I agree, the Onyx first is wonderful!  Huge congrats!

Maybe one day I'll get my first too!


----------



## chiaoapple

I love wearing my MOP YG 10 motif casually, it has for some reason become my preferred necklace for airplane travel...! Paired today with StellaSport windbreaker.


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> Lol... +1. Highly dangerous and a very slippery slope indeed! The earrings look great on you Rami!





JulesB68 said:


> I was going to say like Hermes, you mean?! But I see many others have already been mentioned the highly contagious double bug!
> 
> They both look fabulous on you, but congrats on choosing the onyx. You know you won't stop at just one...





Christofle said:


> Definitely the onyx, so versatile! But...be warned...





Tulip2 said:


> Oh Rami your Onyx Earrings are fabulous!  They look wonderful with your hair color!
> 
> The Tiger Eye is lovely too, but I agree, the Onyx first is wonderful!  Huge congrats!
> 
> Maybe one day I'll get my first too!



Appreciate the advice everyone. I am a lil scared to go down this path  :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chiaoapple said:


> I love wearing my MOP YG 10 motif casually, it has for some reason become my preferred necklace for airplane travel...! Paired today with StellaSport windbreaker.



Actually, the vintage Alhambra collection is considered ( by VCA) to be casual jewelry so you are wearing the piece perfectly as intended. Similar to the idea that a birkin is technically a tote bag although due to the price sometimes women carry it as if it's a dressier piece. Doesn't help when Hermes offers it in precious skins like croc. 
Anyway, you look great!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> Appreciate the advice everyone. I am a lil scared to go down this path  :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:



Have you already started contemplating your next piece?&#128521;&#128536;
That's when you just know you are in trouble....

You are going to &#10084;&#65039; these earrings so much.


----------



## Rami00

texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you already started contemplating your next piece?&#128521;&#128536;
> That's when you just know you are in trouble....
> 
> You are going to &#10084;&#65039; these earrings so much.



OMG...how do you know? It's bad huh!


----------



## PennyD2911

chiaoapple said:


> I love wearing my MOP YG 10 motif casually, it has for some reason become my preferred necklace for airplane travel...! Paired today with StellaSport windbreaker.




Very pretty!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> OMG...how do you know? It's bad huh!



Yes, Rami
Very very bad. 
Much more dangerous than Hermes
Trust me. I've been there!
Welcome to the addiction thread &#128536;


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> OMG...how do you know? It's bad huh!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes, Rami
> Very very bad.
> Much more dangerous than Hermes
> Trust me. I've been there!
> Welcome to the addiction thread &#128536;



Sadly, the addiction gets more and more expensive 

Rami, I think a good way to navigate through this addiction is to decide what pieces you are desiring and choose one or more from each line that would marry well. I am sorry that I can't be of more help but TGG and the other more experienced ladies would be able to help you narrow down your pieces that would suit your lifestyle.

With that said, to quote a very wise fellow TPFer, "the heart wants what it wants."


----------



## HeidiDavis

chiaoapple said:


> I love wearing my MOP YG 10 motif casually, it has for some reason become my preferred necklace for airplane travel...! Paired today with StellaSport windbreaker.


 
Fabulous ensemble!!!!!  Love everything about it!


----------



## Rami00

HADASSA said:


> Sadly, the addiction gets more and more expensive
> 
> Rami, I think a good way to navigate through this addiction is to decide what pieces you are desiring and choose one or more from each line that would marry well. I am sorry that I can't be of more help but TGG and the other more experienced ladies would be able to help you narrow down your pieces that would suit your lifestyle.
> 
> With that said, to quote a very wise fellow TPFer, "the heart wants what it wants."



Great advice. Thank you! The reason -  I read this thread, look at pictures like a holly book. I am less of a collector. I'd like to wear/use all the materialistic things. You'd probably have seen my posts asking "if  you could only have one which one would it be" lol


----------



## baghagg

Twentieth wedding anniversary gift from DH -  pardon the yoga attire.  Tradition is china,  but I can't wear that! 

10 motif Vintage Alhambra in pink gold. 

Thank you for allowing me to share.


----------



## PennyD2911

baghagg said:


> Twentieth wedding anniversary gift from DH -  pardon the yoga attire.  Tradition is china,  but I can't wear that!
> 
> 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in pink gold.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share.




Congrats! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## CATEYES

baghagg said:


> Twentieth wedding anniversary gift from DH -  pardon the yoga attire.  Tradition is china,  but I can't wear that!
> 
> 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in pink gold.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share.



OMG!! Love it to pieces friend!! I got a solid yg 10 motif for my 10th too!! Congrats on 10 years together in wedded bliss &#10084;&#65039;&#128156;&#128536;&#127882;&#127880;&#128513;&#128522;


----------



## kimber418

baghagg said:


> Twentieth wedding anniversary gift from DH -  pardon the yoga attire.  Tradition is china,  but I can't wear that!
> 
> 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in pink gold.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share.


Wow!  Congratulations on your anniversary and your 10 motif Pink Gold Vintage Alhambra!
It looks so beautiful on you!  Wow a great gift!


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> OMG!! Love it to pieces friend!! I got a solid yg 10 motif for my 10th too!! Congrats on 10 years together in wedded bliss &#10084;&#65039;&#128156;&#128536;&#127882;&#127880;&#128513;&#128522;



Thank you kindly,  CATEYES! Haha,  I should have gotten a 20 motif based on these calculations!  I'll be working on this in the near future.  Maybe another 10 to attach it to.  xoxo


----------



## baghagg

kimber418 said:


> Wow!  Congratulations on your anniversary and your 10 motif Pink Gold Vintage Alhambra!
> It looks so beautiful on you!  Wow a great gift!



Thank you Kimber, very much.   It really is fabulous, imho!  DH did well!


----------



## leechiyong

baghagg said:


> Twentieth wedding anniversary gift from DH -  pardon the yoga attire.  Tradition is china,  but I can't wear that!
> 
> 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in pink gold.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share.


Looks stunning on you!  Congrats and happy anniversary!


----------



## Sparkledolll

baghagg said:


> Twentieth wedding anniversary gift from DH -  pardon the yoga attire.  Tradition is china,  but I can't wear that!
> 
> 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in pink gold.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share.




What a lovely gift! Looks great on you, congrats! [emoji106]


----------



## lisawhit

baghagg said:


> Twentieth wedding anniversary gift from DH -  pardon the yoga attire.  Tradition is china,  but I can't wear that!
> 
> 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in pink gold.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share.


Congratulations on your anni and the necklace is gorgeous!


----------



## HeidiDavis

baghagg said:


> Twentieth wedding anniversary gift from DH -  pardon the yoga attire.  Tradition is china,  but I can't wear that!
> 
> 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in pink gold.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share.




Fabulous!! Congrats!


----------



## Allshinythings

baghagg said:


> Twentieth wedding anniversary gift from DH -  pardon the yoga attire.  Tradition is china,  but I can't wear that!
> 
> 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in pink gold.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share.




Gorgeous!! What an awesome gift!


----------



## chiaoapple

baghagg said:


> Twentieth wedding anniversary gift from DH -  pardon the yoga attire.  Tradition is china,  but I can't wear that!
> 
> 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in pink gold.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share.



Soooo lovely! I have been thinking about getting this.... you are further tempting me with your great look!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

baghagg said:


> Twentieth wedding anniversary gift from DH -  pardon the yoga attire.  Tradition is china,  but I can't wear that!
> 
> 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in pink gold.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share.



Beautiful!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Twentieth wedding anniversary gift from DH -  pardon the yoga attire.  Tradition is china,  but I can't wear that!
> 
> 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in pink gold.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share.


 
What an awesome hubby! Happy Anniversary.


I love 10 motif vintage! It looks gorgeous on.


----------



## baghagg

PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats! It looks beautiful on you!





leechiyong said:


> Looks stunning on you!  Congrats and happy anniversary!





Natalie j said:


> What a lovely gift! Looks great on you, congrats! [emoji106]





lisawhit said:


> Congratulations on your anni and the necklace is gorgeous!



Thank you for these kind words ladies.


----------



## baghagg

HeidiDavis said:


> Fabulous!! Congrats!





AmokedFish said:


> Gorgeous!! What an awesome gift!





chiaoapple said:


> Soooo lovely! I have been thinking about getting this.... you are further tempting me with your great look!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!!
> Congratulations!





Rami00 said:


> What an awesome hubby! Happy Anniversary.
> 
> 
> I love 10 motif vintage! It looks gorgeous on.



Thanks so much!


----------



## baghagg

She's ready for her close-up


----------



## lisawhit

baghagg said:


> She's ready for get close-up


OMG, now that's one lucky pup!!!!  Gorgeous


----------



## Christofle

baghagg said:


> She's ready for her close-up



Just lovely! They should have designer jewelry lines for pups.


----------



## pinktailcat

baghagg said:


> She's ready for her close-up




Omg super cute!!!!


----------



## kimber418

baghagg said:


> She's ready for her close-up


She is SO adorable!  Rose gold is her color.


----------



## blueberryjam

baghagg said:


> She's ready for her close-up



Such an adorable picture! 
Congratulations on 20 years together *baghagg*! A wonderful gift for a very special occasion!


----------



## baghagg

One more:


----------



## baghagg

lisawhit said:


> OMG, now that's one lucky pup!!!!  Gorgeous





Christofle said:


> Just lovely! They should have designer jewelry lines for pups.



haha what a great idea.  She is lucky; so am I!  Thank you lovelies.


----------



## CATEYES

baghagg said:


> One more:



Gorgeous photo of you!!! Loving the pg on your skin tone. Happy for you to be loving your new piece so much!


----------



## baghagg

pinktailcat said:


> Omg super cute!!!!





kimber418 said:


> She is SO adorable!  Rose gold is her color.



Thank you very much ladies ~ rose gold seems to be complimentary on both of us!  lol


----------



## baghagg

blueberryjam said:


> Such an adorable picture!
> Congratulations on 20 years together *baghagg*! A wonderful gift for a very special occasion!



Thank you very much blueberryjam!  20 years is quite something to celebrate these days..


----------



## HeidiDavis

baghagg said:


> One more:


 
Gorgeous!  And the necklace looks great with your earrings!  Are they pg too?


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> Gorgeous photo of you!!! Loving the pg on your skin tone. Happy for you to be loving your new piece so much!



Thank you very much CATEYES - I feel like the pink gold just glows for some reason, it's become my 'go to.'



HeidiDavis said:


> Gorgeous!  And the necklace looks great with your earrings!  Are they pg too?



Thank you HeidiD very much - the earrings are all three: pink, yellow and white gold ribbons.  They are what started my pink gold love affair lol  The earrings are not VCA, though


----------



## PennyD2911

baghagg said:


> One more:




Beautiful pic!  The PG looks lovely on you.


----------



## baghagg

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful pic!  The PG looks lovely on you.



Thanks so much Penny.  The other pics didn't offer the fine details which makes this piece so special,  so I took a close up in the daylight.   

Sorry to all that my face is so close up,  that part looks so silly lol


----------



## Christofle

baghagg said:


> haha what a great idea.  She is lucky; so am I!  Thank you lovelies.



What earrings are you wearing? Reminds me a bit of something Schlumberger would do.


----------



## hopingoneday

baghagg said:


> Twentieth wedding anniversary gift from DH -  pardon the yoga attire.  Tradition is china,  but I can't wear that!
> 
> 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in pink gold.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share.




Best, most practical, useful and just plain gorgeous choice! Same necklace in YG was my first vca piece and the cost per wear has to be in single dollars now. You will definitely get so much use out of this necklace. Congratulations!


----------



## baghagg

hopingoneday said:


> Best, most practical, useful and just plain gorgeous choice! Same necklace in YG was my first vca piece and the cost per wear has to be in single dollars now. You will definitely get so much use out of this necklace. Congratulations!



^^^  THIS!  Exactly my thoughts!  Thank you, hopingoneday!


----------



## baghagg

Christofle said:


> What earrings are you wearing? Reminds me a bit of something Schlumberger would do.



I don't think they are Schlumberger; they were a gift and I've had them quite some time...


----------



## Notorious Pink

baghagg said:


> One more:




Gorgeous!!!! I love this - VCA PG is stunning and this necklace will be my next 10-motif! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177] Congratulations on 20 years and the beautiful necklace!


----------



## baghagg

BBC said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I love this - VCA PG is stunning and this necklace will be my next 10-motif! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177] Congratulations on 20 years and the beautiful necklace!



Thank you for these kind words,  BBC.  I'm lucky and thankful for many things this season. 

Ps. I agree, VCA'S PG is one of the best pg' s in the marketplace right now. .


----------



## baghagg

Christofle said:


> What earrings are you wearing? Reminds me a bit of something Schlumberger would do.



Here is a close up


----------



## Allshinythings

baghagg said:


> One more:




Stunning. [emoji7]


----------



## Harpgirl

In the WSJ:

View attachment 3175576


----------



## Harpgirl




----------



## CATEYES

Harpgirl said:


>



Gorgeous on you!!!!!!!


----------



## Harpgirl

No, that isn't me -- it's Shonda Rimes, the producer of the TV shows Grey's Anatomy, Scandal, and others.  The Wall Street Journal had an article about her in this weekend's paper.  Could not figure out how to post the article.  If you can still find Saturday's WSJ, it's worth a read.  The article did not mention her necklace, but I had to post the picture here!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Harpgirl said:


>



Something looks "off" to me about this necklace...like the spaces between each motif is a lot greater than on typical 20 motifs.


----------



## Harpgirl

Agreed.  And it looks longer than a 20 motif necklace.


----------



## Harpgirl

Am wearing two necklaces of two tens (can't think of a good way to say that!) today.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Something looks "off" to me about this necklace...like the spaces between each motif is a lot greater than on typical 20 motifs.





Harpgirl said:


> Agreed.  And it looks longer than a 20 motif necklace.



Hey, it's Shonda...and we all know that Shonda gets what Shonda wants KWIM  So if she says jump, VCA would just ask, "HOW HIGH?" :lolots:


----------



## Sparkledolll

Harpgirl said:


> Am wearing two necklaces of two tens (can't think of a good way to say that!) today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175838




Wow.... Just lovely [emoji106]


----------



## baghagg

Harpgirl said:


> Am wearing two necklaces of two tens (can't think of a good way to say that!) today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175838



I love this - simply beautiful


----------



## Harpgirl

Natalie j said:


> Wow.... Just lovely [emoji106]


Thanks, Natalie j and baghagg for your kind words!  I do feel happy when I wear them!


----------



## sjunky13

baghagg said:


> One more:



Well you look beautiful. I love your skin and LOVE your lipstick on you! Pink gold really suits you!


----------



## sjunky13

Harpgirl said:


> Am wearing two necklaces of two tens (can't think of a good way to say that!) today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175838



 I love seeing 2 layered! Beautifull!


----------



## Harpgirl

Thank you so much, sjunky13!


----------



## baghagg

sjunky13 said:


> Well you look beautiful. I love your skin and LOVE your lipstick on you! Pink gold really suits you!



Thank you kindly,  sjunky!


----------



## baghagg

AmokedFish said:


> Stunning. [emoji7]



Thank you so very much!


----------



## NewBe

Harpgirl said:


> Am wearing two necklaces of two tens (can't think of a good way to say that!) today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175838



Oh my!! love how you combine the two.  I was not too big of fan of the turquoise, but after this post, i think i want to get one of each.


----------



## valnsw

My new precious... 16 motif Sweet Alhambra Pink gold necklace.


Thanks to a dear friend *wink wink, u know who u are* who accompanied me.


First pic under natural lighting / sunlight and second pic under artificial lighting.

I was pleasantly surprised that the pink gold was not as coppery as I had thought.
Works well with yg frivole earrings and it actually looks like yellow in second pic.

Hope this will be useful to somebody considering this necklace. Can't say enough good things about this. I've worn it doubled up but is also a good length for my torso proportions when wearing it long.


----------



## leechiyong

valnsw said:


> My new precious... 16 motif Sweet Alhambra Pink gold necklace.
> 
> 
> Thanks to a dear friend *wink wink, u know who u are* who accompanied me.
> 
> 
> First pic under natural lighting / sunlight and second pic under artificial lighting.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that the pink gold was not as coppery as I had thought.
> Works well with yg frivole earrings and it actually looks like yellow in second pic.
> 
> Hope this will be useful to somebody considering this necklace. Can't say enough good things about this. I've worn it doubled up but is also a good length for my torso proportions when wearing it long.



Looks gorgeous on you!  Congrats!


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> My new precious... 16 motif Sweet Alhambra Pink gold necklace.
> 
> 
> Thanks to a dear friend *wink wink, u know who u are* who accompanied me.
> 
> 
> First pic under natural lighting / sunlight and second pic under artificial lighting.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that the pink gold was not as coppery as I had thought.
> Works well with yg frivole earrings and it actually looks like yellow in second pic.
> 
> Hope this will be useful to somebody considering this necklace. Can't say enough good things about this. I've worn it doubled up but is also a good length for my torso proportions when wearing it long.



Wow, it's very pretty! I just tried on a 10 motif necklace in rg and was surprised as it wasn't coppery like Tiffany rg. I'm very pale and was assuming would be ugly against my skin but it wasn't! They didn't show me this piece though Happy wearing-this will go with so many different types and colors of clothing but also casual to fancy if desired! &#128523;


----------



## Freckles1

baghagg said:


> One more:




Fantastic necklace!! And your lips are gorgeous!! 
I am hoping for this necklace as a Christmas/anniversary gift


----------



## Freckles1

baghagg said:


> Twentieth wedding anniversary gift from DH -  pardon the yoga attire.  Tradition is china,  but I can't wear that!
> 
> 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in pink gold.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share.




Gorgeous!! Happy Anniversary!!! 20 is huge! We celebrated ours last year!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

valnsw said:


> My new precious... 16 motif Sweet Alhambra Pink gold necklace.
> 
> 
> Thanks to a dear friend *wink wink, u know who u are* who accompanied me.
> 
> 
> First pic under natural lighting / sunlight and second pic under artificial lighting.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that the pink gold was not as coppery as I had thought.
> Works well with yg frivole earrings and it actually looks like yellow in second pic.
> 
> Hope this will be useful to somebody considering this necklace. Can't say enough good things about this. I've worn it doubled up but is also a good length for my torso proportions when wearing it long.



Congrats, it looks stunning on you!!! This necklace is on my wish list, I love layering my pendants/necklaces and feel that this sweet version is perfect for doing just that and not look over done. I can't wait to get mine


----------



## birkin10600

valnsw said:


> My new precious... 16 motif Sweet Alhambra Pink gold necklace.
> 
> 
> Thanks to a dear friend *wink wink, u know who u are* who accompanied me.
> 
> 
> First pic under natural lighting / sunlight and second pic under artificial lighting.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that the pink gold was not as coppery as I had thought.
> Works well with yg frivole earrings and it actually looks like yellow in second pic.
> 
> Hope this will be useful to somebody considering this necklace. Can't say enough good things about this. I've worn it doubled up but is also a good length for my torso proportions when wearing it long.



Looks lovely on you. Very pretty!


----------



## Junkenpo

valnsw said:


> My new precious... 16 motif Sweet Alhambra Pink gold necklace.



This looks fantastic!  I love it. The sweet size is perfect on you... love your frivole, too!


----------



## kimber418

valnsw said:


> My new precious... 16 motif Sweet Alhambra Pink gold necklace.
> 
> 
> Thanks to a dear friend *wink wink, u know who u are* who accompanied me.
> 
> 
> First pic under natural lighting / sunlight and second pic under artificial lighting.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that the pink gold was not as coppery as I had thought.
> Works well with yg frivole earrings and it actually looks like yellow in second pic.
> 
> Hope this will be useful to somebody considering this necklace. Can't say enough good things about this. I've worn it doubled up but is also a good length for my torso proportions when wearing it long.


So pretty.  Love it with your Frivole also.  Are your Frivole the large or small.  It is hard to tell.
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## valnsw

leechiyong said:


> Looks gorgeous on you!  Congrats!


 

Thank you. I am in love with my new piece 



CATEYES said:


> Wow, it's very pretty! I just tried on a 10 motif necklace in rg and was surprised as it wasn't coppery like Tiffany rg. I'm very pale and was assuming would be ugly against my skin but it wasn't! They didn't show me this piece though Happy wearing-this will go with so many different types and colors of clothing but also casual to fancy if desired! &#128523;


 

Oh, then u should go try the sweet Alhambra RG 16 motif. It's really versatile and I must admit I did try out with some outfits to see how they would go. 


Maybe we will get to see it next in action on u 



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats, it looks stunning on you!!! This necklace is on my wish list, I love layering my pendants/necklaces and feel that this sweet version is perfect for doing just that and not look over done. I can't wait to get mine


 

Thanks dearie  
Yes, I can visualise this being good for layering, though I have yet to try.
Please show us your mod pix when u get it!



birkin10600 said:


> Looks lovely on you. Very pretty!


 

Thanks!  I love your collection too!



Junkenpo said:


> This looks fantastic!  I love it. The sweet size is perfect on you... love your frivole, too!


 

Thanks! I remember u have the large frivole earrings. Lovely earrings, aren't they?



kimber418 said:


> So pretty.  Love it with your Frivole also.  Are your Frivole the large or small.  It is hard to tell.
> Thank you for sharing!


 

U're welcome  Mine are the small, I can't wear the large ones.


----------



## Suzie

Harpgirl said:


> Am wearing two necklaces of two tens (can't think of a good way to say that!) today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175838



How stunning!


----------



## sjunky13

valnsw said:


> My new precious... 16 motif Sweet Alhambra Pink gold necklace.
> 
> 
> Thanks to a dear friend *wink wink, u know who u are* who accompanied me.
> 
> 
> First pic under natural lighting / sunlight and second pic under artificial lighting.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that the pink gold was not as coppery as I had thought.
> Works well with yg frivole earrings and it actually looks like yellow in second pic.
> 
> Hope this will be useful to somebody considering this necklace. Can't say enough good things about this. I've worn it doubled up but is also a good length for my torso proportions when wearing it long.




Looks amazing on you! Really pretty with the Frivole. it looked like Copper on me sadly! I can't wait till the sweets come in yellow gold ! Perfect for layering.


----------



## lisawhit

Introducing my second VCA piece, 2015 holiday pendant.  I absolutely love this pendant and I'm thankful to have found one this late.


----------



## PennyD2911

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3184941
> 
> Introducing my second VCA piece, 2015 holiday pendant.  I absolutely love this pendant and I'm thankful to have found one this late.




Congrats!


----------



## kewave

Combining 10 motifs malachite and 10 motifs MOP.


----------



## birkin10600

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3184941
> 
> Introducing my second VCA piece, 2015 holiday pendant.  I absolutely love this pendant and I'm thankful to have found one this late.



Congrats!  It's beautiful.


----------



## birkin10600

kewave said:


> Combining 10 motifs malachite and 10 motifs MOP.



Looks fabulous on you.


----------



## kewave

birkin10600 said:


> Looks fabulous on you.



Thank you for your kind words. I always admire your VCA mod shots, pls post more


----------



## HeidiDavis

kewave said:


> Combining 10 motifs malachite and 10 motifs MOP.


 
Just lovely!  It really ties the whole outfit together!!


----------



## Christiflora

kewave said:


> Combining 10 motifs malachite and 10 motifs MOP.



Wow!  Never knew that mixing different color motif necklace (with single color in a row instead of alternating) can look so fabulous.  Thanks for sharing and giving us ideas.  Combo looks great with your outfit.  They both bring our each other perfectly.


----------



## fashionelite

@lisawhit where did you find the holiday pendant? I've looked everywhere for it. It's beautiful, congrats!


----------



## valnsw

sjunky13 said:


> Looks amazing on you! Really pretty with the Frivole. it looked like Copper on me sadly! I can't wait till the sweets come in yellow gold ! Perfect for layering.



That's too bad. Hopefully VCA will come out with the yg sweets soon!



lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3184941
> 
> Introducing my second VCA piece, 2015 holiday pendant.  I absolutely love this pendant and I'm thankful to have found one this late.



Congrats on getting the holiday pendant! It's very pretty shade of pink. 



kewave said:


> Combining 10 motifs malachite and 10 motifs MOP.



The necklace complements the outfit completely


----------



## lisawhit

fashionelite said:


> @lisawhit where did you find the holiday pendant? I've looked everywhere for it. It's beautiful, congrats!


 
I'm new to VCA and I was talking with a Neiman's VCA sales associate and I mentioned I wish I had known about the holiday pendant earlier.  The sales associate said you never know, one might show up in the system.  I said I would love that, I got the call!  I'm really excited I was able to get it too.


----------



## fashionelite

Ooh that's nice. I'm new to VCA too, I called Neimans over two weeks ago and they said they'll call me if one shows up


----------



## fashionelite

lisawhit said:


> I'm new to VCA and I was talking with a Neiman's VCA sales associate and I mentioned I wish I had known about the holiday pendant earlier.  The sales associate said you never know, one might show up in the system.  I said I would love that, I got the call!  I'm really excited I was able to get it too.




Ooh that's nice. I'm new to VCA too, I called Neimans over two weeks ago and they said they'll call me if one shows up


----------



## Christofle

kewave said:


> Combining 10 motifs malachite and 10 motifs MOP.



Absolutely stunning necklace and what a lovely outfit to boot.


----------



## baghagg

kewave said:


> Combining 10 motifs malachite and 10 motifs MOP.



CRAZY about this!   Simply stunning!


----------



## baghagg

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3184941
> 
> Introducing my second VCA piece, 2015 holiday pendant.  I absolutely love this pendant and I'm thankful to have found one this late.



Both are so pretty.   Congrats on scoring the Holiday 2015 beauty.


----------



## baghagg

valnsw said:


> My new precious... 16 motif Sweet Alhambra Pink gold necklace.
> 
> 
> Thanks to a dear friend *wink wink, u know who u are* who accompanied me.
> 
> 
> First pic under natural lighting / sunlight and second pic under artificial lighting.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that the pink gold was not as coppery as I had thought.
> Works well with yg frivole earrings and it actually looks like yellow in second pic.
> 
> Hope this will be useful to somebody considering this necklace. Can't say enough good things about this. I've worn it doubled up but is also a good length for my torso proportions when wearing it long.



This looks so beautiful on you, congratulations!   I find VCA'S rose gold very wearable and flattering.


----------



## baghagg

Freckles1 said:


> Fantastic necklace!! And your lips are gorgeous!!
> I am hoping for this necklace as a Christmas/anniversary gift



Freckles you are so sweet!   Thank you.   I'll bet you'll get yours too


----------



## baghagg

Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous!! Happy Anniversary!!! 20 is huge! We celebrated ours last year!!! Congratulations!!!



Thank you Freckles1...  I can't figure out how to multi quote from my phone.


----------



## loves

kewave said:


> Combining 10 motifs malachite and 10 motifs MOP.




I really like this combination, gorgeous[emoji7][emoji256]


----------



## baghagg

kewave said:


> Combining 10 motifs malachite and 10 motifs MOP.



Hi Kewave.  Your necklaces are beautiful!  Are they each 16" or 18"?


----------



## valnsw

baghagg said:


> This looks so beautiful on you, congratulations!   I find VCA'S rose gold very wearable and flattering.



Thank you  Your rose gold 10 motif is gorgeous too!


----------



## valnsw

Trying out my 16 motif Sweet Alhambra necklace with different outfits to see how it will go with them. I must say I liked them


----------



## valnsw

Another outfit with the 16 motif necklace.


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> Trying out my 16 motif Sweet Alhambra necklace with different outfits to see how it will go with them. I must say I liked them




So pretty on you!


----------



## kewave

Thank you everyone for your kind words!




baghagg said:


> Hi Kewave.  Your necklaces are beautiful!  Are they each 16" or 18"?



They are the orginal lengths, the website says 16.5 inches each.


----------



## b_lux_fashion

valnsw said:


> Another outfit with the 16 motif necklace.



Love this! It's so simply elegant, yet casual and not too screaming Van Cleef!


----------



## loves

valnsw said:


> Another outfit with the 16 motif necklace.



very pretty valnsw


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> So pretty on you!



Thank you  looking forward to seeing action pictures from u with your chalcedony or your perlee bracelets stacks 



loves said:


> very pretty valnsw



Thanks! I can't get your BTF yellow butterfly ring paired with your soufre Constance wallet out of my head


----------



## valnsw

b_lux_fashion said:


> Love this! It's so simply elegant, yet casual and not too screaming Van Cleef!



Yes totally agree with u on that!
Hope u will show what u got from VCA soon


----------



## PennyD2911

valnsw said:


> Trying out my 16 motif Sweet Alhambra necklace with different outfits to see how it will go with them. I must say I liked them




It looks very pretty on you, you wear it well!


----------



## birkin10600

Alhambra Pink gold in action.


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> Another outfit with the 16 motif necklace.



Loving the sweets on you&#128515; Looks good on your skin tone too. Are your frivole earnings the small or large? I tried them on a week ago and loved them in large. About to buy but SA said they make me look "mature" so I decided not to as I don't want to look much older than I already am &#128563; Or ordered the ring instead. TIA!


----------



## CATEYES

birkin10600 said:


> Alhambra Pink gold in action.



Oh wow, looks great paired with bright colors!!


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> Alhambra Pink gold in action.




Beautiful! Love the H scarf and gorgy Birkin!!


----------



## Junkenpo

CATEYES said:


> Loving the sweets on you&#128515; Looks good on your skin tone too. Are your frivole earnings the small or large? I tried them on a week ago and loved them in large. About to buy but SA said they make me look "mature" so I decided not to as I don't want to look much older than I already am &#128563; Or ordered the ring instead. TIA!



The ring is so pretty, grats on that!


But that comment about the earrings... that is such an odd thing for an SA to say!  To me, the large Frivole have such a fun shape and happy gold color with that bit of sparkle, that I tend to view them as very casual and young.  They are substantial without being too big, so they are easy for everyday wear... and because it's still VCA, I know they can transition to formal wear, but I would look daggers at anyone telling they make look "mature". lol 

I've posted this before, but this is pretty much how casual I am with my large frivole.


----------



## valnsw

PennyD2911 said:


> It looks very pretty on you, you wear it well!



Thank you for your compliments! 



CATEYES said:


> Loving the sweets on you&#65533;&#65533; Looks good on your skin tone too. Are your frivole earnings the small or large? I tried them on a week ago and loved them in large. About to buy but SA said they make me look "mature" so I decided not to as I don't want to look much older than I already am &#65533;&#65533; Or ordered the ring instead. TIA!



Mine are the small, there is only one diamond in the centre, whereas the large has 3 diamonds in the centre, like *Junkenpo*'s

Did u order the 2 flowers, or was it the BTF frivole yellow gold ring? If u did, I want to highlight that as it is high polish metal, you need to be a bit more careful as it is more prone to scratches. This was highlighted to me by my SA when I was considering to get the ring. 

EDIT: I echo Junkenpo's sentiment, the frivole earrings is a very easy to wear piece, can dress up or down. Not sure why your SA said it looks mature on you. Did u take any pix that u can show us and we can give u our opinion?


----------



## valnsw

birkin10600 said:


> Alhambra Pink gold in action.



Lovely shot and love all the colors, the scarf, your top and the B on the right 
Is the lady next to u with the Chanel brooch your daughter? If yes, u look young for a mum of a grown up daughter!


----------



## valnsw

Junkenpo said:


> The ring is so pretty, grats on that!
> 
> 
> But that comment about the earrings... that is such an odd thing for an SA to say!  To me, the large Frivole have such a fun shape and happy gold color with that bit of sparkle, that I tend to view them as very casual and young.  They are substantial without being too big, so they are easy for everyday wear... and because it's still VCA, I know they can transition to formal wear, but I would look daggers at anyone telling they make look "mature". lol
> 
> I've posted this before, but this is pretty much how casual I am with my large frivole.




While this may be posted before, I love it on u! I like how it also ties in with the butterfly on your top, somewhat having a theme of flowers and butterflies.


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> Thank you for your compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are the small, there is only one diamond in the centre, whereas the large has 3 diamonds in the centre, like *Junkenpo*'s
> 
> Did u order the 2 flowers, or was it the BTF frivole yellow gold ring? If u did, I want to highlight that as it is high polish metal, you need to be a bit more careful as it is more prone to scratches. This was highlighted to me by my SA when I was considering to get the ring.
> 
> EDIT: I echo Junkenpo's sentiment, the frivole earrings is a very easy to wear piece, can dress up or down. Not sure why your SA said it looks mature on you. Did u take any pix that u can show us and we can give u our opinion?



Thank you for telling me about the scratches. The one they had at the store had a scratch, I may change my mind to the large earrings after all-she will be like again?! 

I took back the malachite bracelet I showed pics of here as it always looked dirty since the day I bought it. They thought I cleaned it with something but I stayed no-I didn't like that she said that to me but ignored it since I knew I didn't do damage and I like the SA overall. 

Then we bought the vintage sized malachite earrings and that night when I got home I noticed a jiggling sound and found it was the right earring. Sent SA a video right away. She said they all made that sound including mop, so I didn't bother with those again. &#129300;

Then we exchanged for magic sized and found the thinnest hairline scratches down the center of both. WTH! &#128548; We assumed someone dropped them in the box. After all that, I ordered the between the finger ring in YG. Here is a pic, I had my hair up so I thought maybe that's why she said I looked "mature"...please give me your opinions ladies. &#129303;


----------



## CATEYES

Junkenpo said:


> The ring is so pretty, grats on that!
> 
> 
> But that comment about the earrings... that is such an odd thing for an SA to say!  To me, the large Frivole have such a fun shape and happy gold color with that bit of sparkle, that I tend to view them as very casual and young.  They are substantial without being too big, so they are easy for everyday wear... and because it's still VCA, I know they can transition to formal wear, but I would look daggers at anyone telling they make look "mature". lol
> 
> I've posted this before, but this is pretty much how casual I am with my large frivole.



They look lovely on you!! I may change my mind when I get there, I don't want to deal with tons of scratches on the ring when it's new. Do you find the earrings scratch easily? I love your onyx bracelet as well &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## CATEYES

Here is pics of two earrings I loved but probably won't get right now. The pave frivole are soooo pretty!! But since I just got the pave Alhambra won't be happening &#129297;


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> Here is pics of two earrings I loved but probably won't get right now. The pave frivole are soooo pretty!! But since I just got the pave Alhambra won't be happening &#129297;



CATEYES these look so beautiful on you! !!


----------



## PennyD2911

CATEYES said:


> Thank you for telling me about the scratches. The one they had at the store had a scratch, I may change my mind to the large earrings after all-she will be like again?!
> 
> 
> 
> I took back the malachite bracelet I showed pics of here as it always looked dirty since the day I bought it. They thought I cleaned it with something but I stayed no-I didn't like that she said that to me but ignored it since I knew I didn't do damage and I like the SA overall.
> 
> 
> 
> Then we bought the vintage sized malachite earrings and that night when I got home I noticed a jiggling sound and found it was the right earring. Sent SA a video right away. She said they all made that sound including mop, so I didn't bother with those again. &#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> Then we exchanged for magic sized and found the thinnest hairline scratches down the center of both. WTH! [emoji36] We assumed someone dropped them in the box. After all that, I ordered the between the finger ring in YG. Here is a pic, I had my hair up so I thought maybe that's why she said I looked "mature"...please give me your opinions ladies. &#129303;




They look very pretty on you. Of course I'm not seeing the overall effect like your SA was b/c she is seeing your face, but I can't imagine that the Frivole ear clips would cause you to look mature.  Essentially she was saying they look to old for you, but again I just can't see that in the Frivole. If you love them buy them!! I am sure you wear them beautifully. [emoji4]


----------



## birkin10600

CATEYES said:


> Oh wow, looks great paired with bright colors!!



Thank you for your kind comment! 







valnsw said:


> Lovely shot and love all the colors, the scarf, your top and the B on the right
> Is the lady next to u with the Chanel brooch your daughter? If yes, u look young for a mum of a grown up daughter!



Thank you so much for your lovely comment. Yes, that is my daughter and she has two lovely girls. &#128522; She is very much a grown up&#128522;


----------



## birkin10600

CATEYES said:


> Here is pics of two earrings I loved but probably won't get right now. The pave frivole are soooo pretty!! But since I just got the pave Alhambra won't be happening &#129297;



Wow! Such lovely pieces. They look really  fabulous on you.


----------



## Junkenpo

CATEYES said:


> THere is a pic, I had my hair up so I thought maybe that's why she said I looked "mature"...please give me your opinions ladies. &#129303;




I think it looks very nice with your coloring.  Do you usually wear your hair up?  Frivole can easily look dressy if you want to carry it that way so perhaps that's the vibe SA was picking up. But again, it's very easy to dress them down, too.  

As far as scratches go... the frivole do have a large, glossy surface. They will pick up small scratches that can be buffed out. I don't ever notice them unless I'm inspecting them under harsh, direct bright light.   

If that is okay with you, I think if you like them and the weight is okay for you, then don't let the SA sway you.


----------



## birkin10600

valnsw said:


> Trying out my 16 motif Sweet Alhambra necklace with different outfits to see how it will go with them. I must say I liked them











valnsw said:


> Another outfit with the 16 motif necklace.



You look so lovely with your Sweet!


----------



## valnsw

CATEYES said:


> Thank you for telling me about the scratches. The one they had at the store had a scratch, I may change my mind to the large earrings after all-she will be like again?!
> 
> I took back the malachite bracelet I showed pics of here as it always looked dirty since the day I bought it. They thought I cleaned it with something but I stayed no-I didn't like that she said that to me but ignored it since I knew I didn't do damage and I like the SA overall.
> 
> Then we bought the vintage sized malachite earrings and that night when I got home I noticed a jiggling sound and found it was the right earring. Sent SA a video right away. She said they all made that sound including mop, so I didn't bother with those again. &#129300;
> 
> Then we exchanged for magic sized and found the thinnest hairline scratches down the center of both. WTH! &#128548; We assumed someone dropped them in the box. After all that, I ordered the between the finger ring in YG. Here is a pic, I had my hair up so I thought maybe that's why she said I looked "mature"...please give me your opinions ladies. &#129303;



Sounds like u are not happy with your pieces. As a customer, I feel u should get them exchanged if u don't like them. How long have u had them? If it's not too long ago, can you exchange them for a store credit if nothing else catches your fancy to exchange to? Or u can exchange for a replacement if u still like the malachite bracelet. 

I think u look fabulous with the earrings and the hair coloring! As what others have said, it could be u put your hair up so it seemed more formal hence more "mature". If u were to let your hair down, I think u will get a more relaxed, casual vibe. 

For earrings, u may get smaller scratches if u hold the phone up to them but as Junkenpo said u can buff them out. I have brought the earrings to VCA boutique to polish them and they have come out as good as new. Whereas for the ring, since u wear on your finger, there is a higher chance of banging them around corners and scratching them. Just my thoughts. 



CATEYES said:


> Here is pics of two earrings I loved but probably won't get right now. The pave frivole are soooo pretty!! But since I just got the pave Alhambra won't be happening &#129297;



Love the pave frivole earrings better on u, but of course I'm biased as that's something on my wishlist too


----------



## loves

CATEYES said:


> Here is pics of two earrings I loved but probably won't get right now. The pave frivole are soooo pretty!! But since I just got the pave Alhambra won't be happening &#129297;



they are gorgeous on you!

i will be getting the 3 motif and am trying to tell myself i can wear them with tees and jeans  since i am not often dressed up


----------



## PennyD2911

loves said:


> they are gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> i will be getting the 3 motif and am trying to tell myself i can wear them with tees and jeans  since i am not often dressed up




Those are beautiful and look very good on you!


----------



## baghagg

loves said:


> they are gorgeous on you!
> 
> i will be getting the 3 motif and am trying to tell myself i can wear them with tees and jeans  since i am not often dressed up



So so gorgeous! !!


----------



## loves

baghagg said:


> So so gorgeous! !!





PennyD2911 said:


> Those are beautiful and look very good on you!



thank you kind ladies
so do you think they can go casual too? would love your opinions and comments xoox


----------



## baghagg

loves said:


> thank you kind ladies
> so do you think they can go casual too? would love your opinions and comments xoox



I go back and forth with the answer to this question,  which is why I have not yet purchased them in the yellow gold/onyx/mop that I want. ..  I'm leaning towards they can go both ways.   I think the only way to know for sure is to try it all on together and take a good,  long look.   I think we'll know instantly either way. ..


----------



## loves

baghagg said:


> I go back and forth with the answer to this question,  which is why I have not yet purchased them in the yellow gold/onyx/mop that I want. ..  I'm leaning towards they can go both ways.   I think the only way to know for sure is to try it all on together and take a good,  long look.   I think we'll know instantly either way. ..




first time i tried it years ago i thought i felt really heavy.

this time i decided to give it a chance again because it is on my mind for years....

in this picture i had a white loose tee and jeans on. i imagine with heels they look great, i was wearing converse.

they definitely can go dressy. just not too casual i guess. i also love the onyx yg mop version, i tried the 2 motif yellow gold mop but the wg suited me more.


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> they are gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> i will be getting the 3 motif and am trying to tell myself i can wear them with tees and jeans  since i am not often dressed up




They look gorgeous on you loves!


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> They look gorgeous on you loves!



thank you darling kat.lee


----------



## loves

since we are at it, this is the yg 2-motif mop earrings i was talking about. 
a lot lighter of course (cheaper too) but the 2 motif only comes in yg. 
yg is gorgeous but sadly i feel it doesn't work on me as well as wg.


----------



## valnsw

loves said:


> they are gorgeous on you!
> 
> i will be getting the 3 motif and am trying to tell myself i can wear them with tees and jeans  since i am not often dressed up





loves said:


> since we are at it, this is the yg 2-motif mop earrings i was talking about.
> a lot lighter of course (cheaper too) but the 2 motif only comes in yg.
> yg is gorgeous but sadly i feel it doesn't work on me as well as wg.



Looking at the two photos, I prefer the 3 motif earrings on u as the coloring suits u better and I find they hang better on u. Not sure if my eyes were playing tricks but I thought I saw the top motif of the the 2 motif Mop yg earrings seems to hang very awkwardly on your ear like it's going to come off your ear or pull your ear lobe down. 

Re: question of whether u can wear with T-shirt and jeans, I feel the dangling earrings are suited more for formal occasions. But I can envision how it may work if u throw on a scarf to make it an overall chic casual like u did.


----------



## Christiflora

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you so much for your lovely comment. Yes, that is my daughter and she has two lovely girls. &#128522; She is very much a grown up&#128522;



OMG!  I thought your daughter were 13!  How can you be a grandma at the age of 30-early 40 at most?  Either you have great genes or both your daughter and you were married at 18?


----------



## Christiflora

loves said:


> they are gorgeous on you!
> 
> i will be getting the 3 motif and am trying to tell myself i can wear them with tees and jeans  since i am not often dressed up



The 3-motif looks great on you, in terms of color and style.  You are right about the color of MOP not as suitable.  I think the longer chain length of the 2-motif is another reason that it does not suit you as well as the 3-motif.  Your photo is very inspiring.  Don't worry about suitable occasions.  You can rock those earrings no matter what you have on.


----------



## luphia

loves said:


> they are gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> i will be getting the 3 motif and am trying to tell myself i can wear them with tees and jeans  since i am not often dressed up




These look absolutely gorgeous on you! Think these can be dressed up or down, and would add an elegant touch to jeans. 

Do you mind sharing which boutique you found these in? As I think my local boutique (London) only has the YG version no WG. Thanks!


----------



## baghagg

loves said:


> since we are at it, this is the yg 2-motif mop earrings i was talking about.
> a lot lighter of course (cheaper too) but the 2 motif only comes in yg.
> yg is gorgeous but sadly i feel it doesn't work on me as well as wg.



Idk, I think these look beautiful on you,  I don't see how the yellow gold doesn't suit you,  these look fantastic on you!  Also,  I don't think that the 2 motif are longer then 3 motif,  are they?


I think white mop flatters all coloring,  btw...  yours induced.   I will say maybe the white gold 3 motif look a drop less dressy,  however.  Perhaps this is why the 3 motif pair appeal to you more


----------



## Christiflora

Christiflora said:


> The 3-motif looks great on you, in terms of color and style.  You are right about the color of MOP not as suitable.  I think the longer chain length of the 2-motif is another reason that it does not suit you as well as the 3-motif.  Your photo is very inspiring.  Don't worry about suitable occasions.  You can rock those earrings no matter what you have on.



By chain length, I refer to the length of the metal chain, EXCLUDING the motifs.


----------



## Junkenpo

loves said:


> they are gorgeous on you!
> 
> i will be getting the 3 motif and am trying to tell myself i can wear them with tees and jeans  since i am not often dressed up



Ah!

I think these look great!  The color suits you and the 3 motif looks very balanced.  I think they will look great with tees and jeans... very cool and fun look. However, it will still very elegantly transition when you want to dress up.  It puts me in mind of the stars and moon.


----------



## CATEYES

loves said:


> they are gorgeous on you!
> 
> i will be getting the 3 motif and am trying to tell myself i can wear them with tees and jeans  since i am not often dressed up



Oh these are very pretty! They do give a more casual vibe with the wg, I think you can totally pull them off with casual clothing!!!


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> Sounds like u are not happy with your pieces. As a customer, I feel u should get them exchanged if u don't like them. How long have u had them? If it's not too long ago, can you exchange them for a store credit if nothing else catches your fancy to exchange to? Or u can exchange for a replacement if u still like the malachite bracelet.
> 
> I think u look fabulous with the earrings and the hair coloring! As what others have said, it could be u put your hair up so it seemed more formal hence more "mature". If u were to let your hair down, I think u will get a more relaxed, casual vibe.
> 
> For earrings, u may get smaller scratches if u hold the phone up to them but as Junkenpo said u can buff them out. I have brought the earrings to VCA boutique to polish them and they have come out as good as new. Whereas for the ring, since u wear on your finger, there is a higher chance of banging them around corners and scratching them. Just my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pave frivole earrings better on u, but of course I'm biased as that's something on my wishlist too



Ha ha! You are en enabler! DH loves the pave and I do as well! However, he just bought the pave Alhambra and a malachite piece the same day so he said no pave right now ha ha! &#129297;Plus I've bought several handbags too-yikes! 

I exchanged the malachite pieces though as the flaws each had were not acceptable. The ring or earrings will be a replacement for the malachite. &#9752; 
I will do what you said and try them on with my hair down and see if that doesn't nix the mature look. I will update my TPF friends once the decision is made! Thanks valnsw!


----------



## Notorious Pink

CATEYES said:


> Ha ha! You are en enabler! DH loves the pave and I do as well! However, he just bought the pave Alhambra and a malachite piece the same day so he said no pave right now ha ha! &#129297;Plus I've bought several handbags too-yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> I exchanged the malachite pieces though as the flaws each had were not acceptable. The ring or earrings will be a replacement for the malachite. &#9752;
> 
> I will do what you said and try them on with my hair down and see if that doesn't nix the mature look. I will update my TPF friends once the decision is made! Thanks valnsw!




The large frivole cannot possibly make you look more "mature". Ridiculous! (The SA, not you) I wear my large frivole almost daily lately and it is a very pretty, youthful look. Dress up or dress down...perfection!!


----------



## loves

luphia said:


> These look absolutely gorgeous on you! Think these can be dressed up or down, and would add an elegant touch to jeans.
> 
> Do you mind sharing which boutique you found these in? As I think my local boutique (London) only has the YG version no WG. Thanks!




It's at the Singapore Ngee Ann city boutique. Pm me if you need my SA's name.

Thank you all for your thoughts, greatly appreciated and well received [emoji8]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> The ring is so pretty, grats on that!
> 
> 
> But that comment about the earrings... that is such an odd thing for an SA to say!  To me, the large Frivole have such a fun shape and happy gold color with that bit of sparkle, that I tend to view them as very casual and young.  They are substantial without being too big, so they are easy for everyday wear... and because it's still VCA, I know they can transition to formal wear, but I would look daggers at anyone telling they make look "mature". lol
> 
> I've posted this before, but this is pretty much how casual I am with my large frivole.



Your large frivole earrings look perfect!
I always bring mine when I'm vacationing on beautiful Maui.  They remind me of plumeria.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> Thank you for telling me about the scratches. The one they had at the store had a scratch, I may change my mind to the large earrings after all-she will be like again?!
> 
> I took back the malachite bracelet I showed pics of here as it always looked dirty since the day I bought it. They thought I cleaned it with something but I stayed no-I didn't like that she said that to me but ignored it since I knew I didn't do damage and I like the SA overall.
> 
> Then we bought the vintage sized malachite earrings and that night when I got home I noticed a jiggling sound and found it was the right earring. Sent SA a video right away. She said they all made that sound including mop, so I didn't bother with those again. &#129300;
> 
> Then we exchanged for magic sized and found the thinnest hairline scratches down the center of both. WTH! &#128548; We assumed someone dropped them in the box. After all that, I ordered the between the finger ring in YG. Here is a pic, I had my hair up so I thought maybe that's why she said I looked "mature"...please give me your opinions ladies. &#129303;


Love the earrings on you...more than the ring, in fact. 
Not too large at all.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> Here is pics of two earrings I loved but probably won't get right now. The pave frivole are soooo pretty!! But since I just got the pave Alhambra won't be happening &#129297;



I have both these earrings ( as well as the pave vintage) so I could be your dangerous enabler!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

loves said:


> they are gorgeous on you!
> 
> i will be getting the 3 motif and am trying to tell myself i can wear them with tees and jeans  since i am not often dressed up



Very pretty with your short hair.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bbc said:


> the large frivole cannot possibly make you look more "mature". Ridiculous! (the sa, not you) i wear my large frivole almost daily lately and it is a very pretty, youthful look. Dress up or dress down...perfection!!



+1


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have both these earrings ( as well as the pave vintage) so I could be your dangerous enabler!!


 


I appreciate your opinion on the ring.  When our SA calls us to say the ring is in, we will ask her to have the large frivole and 3 motif to view as well.  I will post the results once the decision is made  And btw, you are always my enabler here babe!  he he he and thank you for that!!


----------



## Gina123

Driving to work today, wearing VCA cadenas watch.


----------



## Gina123

Cateyes, It's so pretty on you and yes, you can definitely wear them casually.


----------



## CATEYES

Gina123 said:


> Cateyes, It's so pretty on you and yes, you can definitely wear them casually.



Thanks for the confirmation! &#128513;


----------



## CATEYES

Gina123 said:


> Driving to work today, wearing VCA cadenas watch.



Oh that's so unique and cool! Haven't seen this watch but only in gold, I prefer yours. &#128526;


----------



## Gina123

CATEYES said:


> Oh that's so unique and cool! Haven't seen this watch but only in gold, I prefer yours. &#128526;



Thank you! This is an older watch paired with ktd. &#128513;


----------



## birkin10600

Christiflora said:


> OMG!  I thought your daughter were 13!  How can you be a grandma at the age of 30-early 40 at most?  Either you have great genes or both your daughter and you were married at 18?



Aawww! You're so kind with your comment.  We're both old but still very young at heart.


----------



## blueberryjam

Gina123 said:


> Driving to work today, wearing VCA cadenas watch.



Nice to see the cadenas watch in action! And stacked!


----------



## birkin10600

Gina123 said:


> Driving to work today, wearing VCA cadenas watch.


Looks so nice on you!  love your kelly dt bracelet too!


----------



## birkin10600

Pink Holiday pendant in action. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## lisawhit

birkin10600 said:


> Pink Holiday pendant in action. Thanks for letting me share.


gorgeous holiday pendant!  what size chain?


----------



## birkin10600

lisawhit said:


> gorgeous holiday pendant!  what size chain?



Thank you.  I attached a 4 inches necklace extension to it.


----------



## StudentDoc

birkin10600 said:


> Pink Holiday pendant in action. Thanks for letting me share.



Very pretty! Enjoy


----------



## baghagg

birkin10600 said:


> Pink Holiday pendant in action. Thanks for letting me share.



This looks great on you,  great idea on the extender


----------



## Gina123

birkin10600 said:


> Looks so nice on you!  love your kelly dt bracelet too!




Thank you Birkin10600! Holiday pink pendant looks lovely on you. [emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

StudentDoc said:


> Very pretty! Enjoy





baghagg said:


> This looks great on you,  great idea on the extender





Gina123 said:


> Thank you Birkin10600! Holiday pink pendant looks lovely on you. [emoji7]



Thank you lovely ladies for your nice comments!


----------



## lisawhit




----------



## CATEYES

birkin10600 said:


> Pink Holiday pendant in action. Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous on you Birkin! I'm so glad you said you attached a 4 inch extension as I was going to say, I must have a thick neck for a woman lol!! I like my necklaces a little longer as well.


----------



## CATEYES

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3193754


----------



## breeze22

Just sharing my Magic Alhambra...16 motifs with chalcedony, white and gray mop. The sun was setting outside so sorry for the bad pic quality!


----------



## baghagg

breeze22 said:


> Just sharing my Magic Alhambra...16 motifs with chalcedony, white and gray mop. The sun was setting outside so sorry for the bad pic quality!
> 
> View attachment 3201244



Very beautiful!


----------



## PennyD2911

breeze22 said:


> Just sharing my Magic Alhambra...16 motifs with chalcedony, white and gray mop. The sun was setting outside so sorry for the bad pic quality!
> 
> View attachment 3201244




Very pretty!


----------



## Sparkledolll

breeze22 said:


> Just sharing my Magic Alhambra...16 motifs with chalcedony, white and gray mop. The sun was setting outside so sorry for the bad pic quality!
> 
> View attachment 3201244




Gorgeous! Love your knitwear too [emoji1]


----------



## baghagg

breeze22 said:


> Just sharing my Magic Alhambra...16 motifs with chalcedony, white and gray mop. The sun was setting outside so sorry for the bad pic quality!
> 
> View attachment 3201244



Ps. How does this piece look doubled?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

breeze22 said:


> Just sharing my Magic Alhambra...16 motifs with chalcedony, white and gray mop. The sun was setting outside so sorry for the bad pic quality!
> 
> View attachment 3201244



This is such a special piece.


----------



## OKComputer

breeze22 said:


> Just sharing my Magic Alhambra...16 motifs with chalcedony, white and gray mop. The sun was setting outside so sorry for the bad pic quality!
> 
> View attachment 3201244



Stunning on you!


----------



## sailorstripes

breeze22 said:


> Just sharing my Magic Alhambra...16 motifs with chalcedony, white and gray mop. The sun was setting outside so sorry for the bad pic quality!
> 
> View attachment 3201244


So beautiful and I love that you wore it with black and gray in the picture, such a perfect combination.


----------



## breeze22

baghagg said:


> Very beautiful!







PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty!







Natalie j said:


> Gorgeous! Love your knitwear too [emoji1]







texasgirliegirl said:


> This is such a special piece.







OKComputer said:


> Stunning on you!







sailorstripes said:


> So beautiful and I love that you wore it with black and gray in the picture, such a perfect combination.




  Thank you everybody!


----------



## breeze22

baghagg said:


> Ps. How does this piece look doubled?




Hi baghagg! I usually prefer to wear it long but here is a couple pics of it worn doubled.


----------



## baghagg

breeze22 said:


> Hi baghagg! I usually prefer to wear it long but here is a couple pics of it worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 3202762
> View attachment 3202763



Oh,  breeze22, thank you for this!   I've been wondering about this piece doubled.   I absolutely love it on you,  no matter which way it's worn!


----------



## Jen123

My classic MOP bracelet and necklace tonight [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## 4LV

Beautiful. Love them. You wear them so well


----------



## 4LV

Here is my contribution


----------



## baghagg

Jen123 said:


> My classic MOP bracelet and necklace tonight [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3206540



So very lovely


----------



## baghagg

4LV said:


> Here is my contribution



Beautiful


----------



## periogirl28

breeze22 said:


> Hi baghagg! I usually prefer to wear it long but here is a couple pics of it worn doubled.
> 
> View attachment 3202762
> View attachment 3202763



So beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

Jen123 said:


> My classic MOP bracelet and necklace tonight [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3206540



Twins on the Sweets and your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## PennyD2911

Jen123 said:


> My classic MOP bracelet and necklace tonight [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3206540




Very pretty!!


----------



## luphia

4LV said:


> Here is my contribution




Stunning rings!


----------



## 4LV

baghagg said:


> Beautiful


Thank you ladies


----------



## 4LV

baghagg said:


> Beautiful





luphia said:


> Stunning rings!



Thank you ladies


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jen123 said:


> My classic MOP bracelet and necklace tonight [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3206540



Lovely.
Great simplicity.
Love your sweater


----------



## birkin10600

Onyx alhambra 20 motifs and 5 motifs bracelet in action.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## birkin10600

Frivole earrings with Onyx alhambra 20 motifs in action.  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Suzie

4LV said:


> Here is my contribution



How stunning!


----------



## baghagg

birkin10600 said:


> Onyx alhambra 20 motifs and 5 motifs bracelet in action.  Thanks for letting me share.



How gorgeous!


----------



## Jen123

baghagg said:


> So very lovely







periogirl28 said:


> Twins on the Sweets and your ring is gorgeous!







PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty!!







texasgirliegirl said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Great simplicity.
> 
> Love your sweater




Thank you so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cung

birkin10600 said:


> Frivole earrings with Onyx alhambra 20 motifs in action.  Thank you for letting me share.



You look stunning with these earrings and necklace, just fabulous


----------



## birkin10600

baghagg said:


> How gorgeous!



Thank you baghagg.


----------



## birkin10600

cung said:


> You look stunning with these earrings and necklace, just fabulous



Thank you for your kind words. &#128522;


----------



## valnsw

4LV said:


> Here is my contribution



Love all the gorgeous rings u have there! You have one of my fantasy wish list rings! 



breeze22 said:


> Just sharing my Magic Alhambra...16 motifs with chalcedony, white and gray mop. The sun was setting outside so sorry for the bad pic quality!
> 
> View attachment 3201244



This is such a statement piece, and you have paired it well with your outfit 



Jen123 said:


> My classic MOP bracelet and necklace tonight [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3206540



This is a very clean, sleek look, liking it on you 



birkin10600 said:


> Onyx alhambra 20 motifs and 5 motifs bracelet in action.  Thanks for letting me share.



Love all the colors going on here, the scarf and how striking the onyx is against the sea of colours!


----------



## CATEYES

My newest addition.....3 motif ear clips


----------



## PennyD2911

CATEYES said:


> My newest addition.....3 motif ear clips




 Beautiful! Congrats ~


----------



## CATEYES

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats ~



Thanks Penny!!


----------



## halliehallie

CATEYES said:


> My newest addition.....3 motif ear clips




Love them on you. Are you thinking of wearing them casually or for more formal wear?


----------



## CATEYES

halliehallie said:


> Love them on you. Are you thinking of wearing them casually or for more formal wear?



Thank you halliehallie! I haven't worn them at all yet-my life is very casual as I have 2 young children. I will most likely wear them both casual and formal. Not too often casual though, unless my outfit is a bit nicer that day as these feel a little fancier than my pave Alhambra. I assume due to them being a longer, dangling earring. You agree?


----------



## 4LV

CATEYES said:


> My newest addition.....3 motif ear clips



Beautiful! You wear them so well


----------



## valnsw

CATEYES said:


> My newest addition.....3 motif ear clips



Wow I can see u totally own this look!  your husband has great taste  in choosing for u. 

I'm glad u managed to resolve the malachite issue and u are probably much happier with this than the malachite.

Are they heavy, and how do u feel after wearing for a long period of time, say few hours (if u have)?


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> My newest addition.....3 motif ear clips




Wow, looks great on you [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> My newest addition.....3 motif ear clips



Incredibly flattering.
 You wear these beautifully.


----------



## LVoeletters

Jen123 said:


> My classic MOP bracelet and necklace tonight [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3206540



Can we talk about how stunning your vca looks with your ring? Its gorgeous!


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> My newest addition.....3 motif ear clips



Super stunning,  CATEYES!  WOW!

Ps. They're on my short list,  are they comfortable?   Heavy?


----------



## birkin10600

CATEYES said:


> My newest addition.....3 motif ear clips



Wow!  So beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## birkin10600

Love all the colors going on here, the scarf and how striking the onyx is against the sea of colours! [/QUOTE]

Thank you dear!


----------



## CATEYES

birkin10600 said:


> Wow!  So beautiful! :thumbup:



Thanks Birkin &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## CATEYES

baghagg said:


> Super stunning,  CATEYES!  WOW!
> 
> Ps. They're on my short list,  are they comfortable?   Heavy?



Uhg this is such a bad photo of me in my pj's lol! Yes they are surprisingly comfortable and not too heavy! I wear studs, small diamond cluster earrings or vintage Alhambra (1 motif) normally but these aren't bad at all. Now they have moved up on your list?! The pink gold has moved onto my list thanks to your photo!!


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> Incredibly flattering.
> You wear these beautifully.



Thank you-worst photo of my pj's and hair up lol! But still wanted to share them already!


----------



## CATEYES

4LV said:


> Beautiful! You wear them so well



Thank you 4LV!!


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> Wow I can see u totally own this look!  your husband has great taste  in choosing for u.
> 
> I'm glad u managed to resolve the malachite issue and u are probably much happier with this than the malachite.
> 
> Are they heavy, and how do u feel after wearing for a long period of time, say few hours (if u have)?



Thank you valnsw! I'm used to small diamond earrings or studs mainly and surprisingly I do not find these too heavy. Are you considering this pair as well? Your collection is growing so nicely! &#128526;


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> Wow, looks great on you [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks Natalie!!! Not my best photo but you all get the idea of how large they are from it. &#128529;


----------



## valnsw

CATEYES said:


> Thank you valnsw! I'm used to small diamond earrings or studs mainly and surprisingly I do not find these too heavy. Are you considering this pair as well? Your collection is growing so nicely! &#128526;



That's good to hear. I'm not considering these but maybe a two dangle pair in future? I can't wear too big earrings for sure.  My focus now is on the next pair, either frivole or lotus 

If the Byzantine dangle earrings were not discontinued, I might have considered them. Sigh.


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> That's good to hear. I'm not considering these but maybe a two dangle pair in future? I can't wear too big earrings for sure.  My focus now is on the next pair, either frivole or lotus
> 
> If the Byzantine dangle earrings were not discontinued, I might have considered them. Sigh.



You don't think the pave frivole you could wear when older but lotus you do? Wondering why you feel this way, I often ask myself this same question when purchasing jewelry and handbags as well. My right ear is pierced a tad lower than my left (occurred when pierced at age 6) so lotus would hang odd on that ear for me. Although I would love to try them on one day. Wondering if they could move the prong to the center for you instead of the top so they would sit better for your ear....? Would like to see mod shots of both on you to help with your decision of you have them....&#128515;


----------



## valnsw

CATEYES said:


> You don't think the pave frivole you could wear when older but lotus you do? Wondering why you feel this way, I often ask myself this same question when purchasing jewelry and handbags as well. My right ear is pierced a tad lower than my left (occurred when pierced at age 6) so lotus would hang odd on that ear for me. Although I would love to try them on one day. Wondering if they could move the prong to the center for you instead of the top so they would sit better for your ear....? Would like to see mod shots of both on you to help with your decision of you have them....&#55357;&#56835;


 
Below are the pix I took. Sorry for the blurry pictures as I didn't take close-up on the ears as I wanted to see how they look on me overall.

First one is with the frivole pave pendant if I decide to wear with it.

Second pic is of the frivole pave earrings by itself.

Last pic is of the Lotus earrings, which you can see they hang quite low on my ear.

I doubt the posts for Lotus or frivole earrings can be adjusted (correct me if I'm wrong if any TPFer who knows well can chime in), unlike the Socrates 3 motifs earrings or the vintage Alhambra pave earrings (which I saw on my own pair there's another position where the post could be).

Well, for the frivole it is a very youthful floral design probably more suited for me now while the Lotus is a very classic which I think can wear well as I mature. This was somewhat the same comment that my SA gave me too, though mentioned that VCA designs are evergreen LOL.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Below are the pix I took. Sorry for the blurry pictures as I didn't take close-up on the ears as I wanted to see how they look on me overall.
> 
> First one is with the frivole pave pendant if I decide to wear with it.
> 
> Second pic is of the frivole pave earrings by itself.
> 
> Last pic is of the Lotus earrings, which you can see they hang quite low on my ear.
> 
> I doubt the posts for Lotus or frivole earrings can be adjusted (correct me if I'm wrong if any TPFer who knows well can chime in), unlike the Socrates 3 motifs earrings or the vintage Alhambra pave earrings (which I saw on my own pair there's another position where the post could be).
> 
> Well, for the frivole it is a very youthful floral design probably more suited for me now while the Lotus is a very classic which I think can wear well as I mature. This was somewhat the same comment that my SA gave me too, though mentioned that VCA designs are evergreen LOL.



Both pairs are lovely but the frivole earrings appear to be more flattering on you IMO.


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> both pairs are lovely but the frivole earrings appear to be more flattering on you imo.



+1


----------



## LVoeletters

valnsw said:


> Below are the pix I took. Sorry for the blurry pictures as I didn't take close-up on the ears as I wanted to see how they look on me overall.
> 
> First one is with the frivole pave pendant if I decide to wear with it.
> 
> Second pic is of the frivole pave earrings by itself.
> 
> Last pic is of the Lotus earrings, which you can see they hang quite low on my ear.
> 
> I doubt the posts for Lotus or frivole earrings can be adjusted (correct me if I'm wrong if any TPFer who knows well can chime in), unlike the Socrates 3 motifs earrings or the vintage Alhambra pave earrings (which I saw on my own pair there's another position where the post could be).
> 
> Well, for the frivole it is a very youthful floral design probably more suited for me now while the Lotus is a very classic which I think can wear well as I mature. This was somewhat the same comment that my SA gave me too, though mentioned that VCA designs are evergreen LOL.


I love the frivole on you!


----------



## Tulip2

I'm so thrilled with my Single Sweet Pink Gold & 16 Motif of the same. I'm just starting my VCA collection! [emoji2]


I really like it on green today.


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> Below are the pix I took. Sorry for the blurry pictures as I didn't take close-up on the ears as I wanted to see how they look on me overall.
> 
> First one is with the frivole pave pendant if I decide to wear with it.
> 
> Second pic is of the frivole pave earrings by itself.
> 
> Last pic is of the Lotus earrings, which you can see they hang quite low on my ear.
> 
> I doubt the posts for Lotus or frivole earrings can be adjusted (correct me if I'm wrong if any TPFer who knows well can chime in), unlike the Socrates 3 motifs earrings or the vintage Alhambra pave earrings (which I saw on my own pair there's another position where the post could be).
> 
> Well, for the frivole it is a very youthful floral design probably more suited for me now while the Lotus is a very classic which I think can wear well as I mature. This was somewhat the same comment that my SA gave me too, though mentioned that VCA designs are evergreen LOL.



I have to agree with everyone else so far, the frivole stand out so nicely! Perhaps it's the way they are made, they look beautiful on everyone! I do also like the lotus as well on you, they temind me of a magical snowflake with such details! But since you're asking which look better, the frivole are the winner. Maybe buy one now and the other in the near (or not so near &#128523 future.


----------



## cung

cateyes said:


> i have to agree with everyone else so far, the frivole stand out so nicely! Perhaps it's the way they are made, they look beautiful on everyone! I do also like the lotus as well on you, they temind me of a magical snowflake with such details! But since you're asking which look better, the frivole are the winner. Maybe buy one now and the other in the near (or not so near &#128523 future.



+1


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> Both pairs are lovely but the frivole earrings appear to be more flattering on you IMO.





birkin10600 said:


> +1





LVoeletters said:


> I love the frivole on you!





CATEYES said:


> I have to agree with everyone else so far, the frivole stand out so nicely! Perhaps it's the way they are made, they look beautiful on everyone! I do also like the lotus as well on you, they temind me of a magical snowflake with such details! But since you're asking which look better, the frivole are the winner. Maybe buy one now and the other in the near (or not so near &#128523 future.





cung said:


> +1



Thanks ladies for your opinions! 

*CATEYES* yea maybe I will think about the Lotus if I really want to get, probably much later, hopefully there won't be much price increase *keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## valnsw

Tulip2 said:


> I'm so thrilled with my Single Sweet Pink Gold & 16 Motif of the same. I'm just starting my VCA collection! [emoji2]
> View attachment 3212474
> 
> I really like it on green today.



That's a really nice combination I have not explored with the 16 motif!
Looking great there  

Beware, the VCA addiction is a slippery slope


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'm a little confused....these pieces are meant to last a lifetime.....you can't get too old for the pave frivole! They are beautiful at every age. [emoji177]


----------



## Gracebleu

Hi ladies - looking for a little advice. Does anyone have the vintage Alhambra diamond bracelet? And is it too dressy for day to day wear? Like the versatility of maybe adding it to a 10motif also for a necklace? Thanks!


----------



## Jen123

valnsw said:


> Love all the gorgeous rings u have there! You have one of my fantasy wish list rings!
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a statement piece, and you have paired it well with your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very clean, sleek look, liking it on you
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the colors going on here, the scarf and how striking the onyx is against the sea of colours!





LVoeletters said:


> Can we talk about how stunning your vca looks with your ring? Its gorgeous!



Thank you for the sweet compliments!!


----------



## Tulip2

valnsw said:


> That's a really nice combination I have not explored with the 16 motif!
> Looking great there
> 
> Beware, the VCA addiction is a slippery slope



Thank you val!  I really love the 16 in the Sweet.  It's pretty and long, but not in your face at all.  Although now I would love a long Vintage Alhambra too.

I agree, I know VCA is a slippery slope!  I'm already sliding down it I can tell!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Tulip2 said:


> I'm so thrilled with my Single Sweet Pink Gold & 16 Motif of the same. I'm just starting my VCA collection! [emoji2]
> View attachment 3212474
> 
> I really like it on green today.


 
So pretty!  Love the single Sweet pendant layered with the longer necklace!  The rose gold really suits you!


----------



## PhoenixH

Have been admiring everyone's lovely pictures. Here's my humble contribution with the Frivole page earrings I just got last month


----------



## loves

PhoenixH said:


> Have been admiring everyone's lovely pictures. Here's my humble contribution with the Frivole page earrings I just got last month



beautiful


----------



## birkin10600

Tulip2 said:


> I'm so thrilled with my Single Sweet Pink Gold & 16 Motif of the same. I'm just starting my VCA collection! [emoji2]
> View attachment 3212474
> 
> I really like it on green today.



Very beautiful!


----------



## birkin10600

PhoenixH said:


> Have been admiring everyone's lovely pictures. Here's my humble contribution with the Frivole page earrings I just got last month



So elegant!


----------



## CATEYES

PhoenixH said:


> Have been admiring everyone's lovely pictures. Here's my humble contribution with the Frivole page earrings I just got last month



They look gorgeous in you PhoenixH!!! They are next on my very long VCA list! Your entire look in this pic (including the ring and clutch) is classic and elegant. &#128516;


----------



## valnsw

BBC said:


> I'm a little confused....these pieces are meant to last a lifetime.....you can't get too old for the pave frivole! They are beautiful at every age. [emoji177]



Thanks for the vote 



PhoenixH said:


> Have been admiring everyone's lovely pictures. Here's my humble contribution with the Frivole page earrings I just got last month



Wow, u look so elegant in the photo, what a great enabling picture


----------



## PhoenixH

loves said:


> beautiful



Thank you &#128536;


----------



## PhoenixH

birkin10600 said:


> So elegant!



Thank you so much


----------



## PhoenixH

CATEYES said:


> They look gorgeous in you PhoenixH!!! They are next on my very long VCA list! Your entire look in this pic (including the ring and clutch) is classic and elegant. &#128516;



Thank you very much for your kind words. &#128536; Yes they should definitely be on top of your list and I have no doubt you will get lots of wear from it!


----------



## PhoenixH

valnsw said:


> Thanks for the vote
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, u look so elegant in the photo, what a great enabling picture



Thank you my dear! Apologies I have not learnt how to multi quote


----------



## Jen123

PhoenixH said:


> Have been admiring everyone's lovely pictures. Here's my humble contribution with the Frivole page earrings I just got last month




Wow, beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

PhoenixH said:


> Have been admiring everyone's lovely pictures. Here's my humble contribution with the Frivole page earrings I just got last month



This is simply beautiful!


----------



## PhoenixH

Jen123 said:


> Wow, beautiful!



Thank you my dear &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PhoenixH

periogirl28 said:


> This is simply beautiful!



Thank you so much. I have learnt a lot from this forum and been enabled by all of you gorgeous people. Glad to do my bit for further enabling &#128541;


----------



## sailorstripes

PhoenixH said:


> Have been admiring everyone's lovely pictures. Here's my humble contribution with the Frivole page earrings I just got last month


Gorgeous earrings and gorgeous you! What a nice picture.


----------



## CATEYES

Tulip2 said:


> I'm so thrilled with my Single Sweet Pink Gold & 16 Motif of the same. I'm just starting my VCA collection! [emoji2]
> View attachment 3212474
> 
> I really like it on green today.



Yay Tulip, you made it to the VCA side! Love your new pieces as they will go with so many outfits. Big congrats!! &#128144;


----------



## wren

PhoenixH said:


> Have been admiring everyone's lovely pictures. Here's my humble contribution with the Frivole page earrings I just got last month



Absolutely beautiful!! I'm dreaming of the pave frivole earrings!!!


----------



## Tulip2

HeidiDavis said:


> So pretty!  Love the single Sweet pendant layered with the longer necklace!  The rose gold really suits you!



Thank you Heidi!  I started with the Single...then I had to have the 16 Motif too!  VCA has me now!  



birkin10600 said:


> Very beautiful!



Thanks so much birkin!  I admire your VCA collection so much.  I'm really happy with my "starter set".  (Because I know that's what it will be).  I have my eye on so many more!  



CATEYES said:


> Yay Tulip, you made it to the VCA side! Love your new pieces as they will go with so many outfits. Big congrats!! &#128144;



Yes I did Cateyes!  I agree with the Pink Gold coordinating with so many things.  Haha, I couldn't have just one.  Now I want the earrings and the bracelet and....


----------



## PhoenixH

sailorstripes said:


> Gorgeous earrings and gorgeous you! What a nice picture.



Thank you! &#128536;


----------



## PhoenixH

wren said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! I'm dreaming of the pave frivole earrings!!!



Thank you sweetie and hope you get yours real soon!


----------



## Tulip2

PhoenixH said:


> Have been admiring everyone's lovely pictures. Here's my humble contribution with the Frivole page earrings I just got last month



Gorgeous Frivole earrings!  These are classics that will be popular for generations to come.  Big congrats!


----------



## sjunky13

CATEYES said:


> My newest addition.....3 motif ear clips



Lovely cateyes!!! so so pretty. I am happy for you.


----------



## sjunky13

valnsw said:


> Below are the pix I took. Sorry for the blurry pictures as I didn't take close-up on the ears as I wanted to see how they look on me overall.
> 
> First one is with the frivole pave pendant if I decide to wear with it.
> 
> Second pic is of the frivole pave earrings by itself.
> 
> Last pic is of the Lotus earrings, which you can see they hang quite low on my ear.
> 
> I doubt the posts for Lotus or frivole earrings can be adjusted (correct me if I'm wrong if any TPFer who knows well can chime in), unlike the Socrates 3 motifs earrings or the vintage Alhambra pave earrings (which I saw on my own pair there's another position where the post could be).
> 
> Well, for the frivole it is a very youthful floral design probably more suited for me now while the Lotus is a very classic which I think can wear well as I mature. This was somewhat the same comment that my SA gave me too, though mentioned that VCA designs are evergreen LOL.




FRIVOLE! Soft, feminine and elegant!  Also timeless and ageless!


----------



## sjunky13

Tulip2 said:


> I'm so thrilled with my Single Sweet Pink Gold & 16 Motif of the same. I'm just starting my VCA collection! [emoji2]
> View attachment 3212474
> 
> I really like it on green today.



Very very pretty. Pink gold looks wonderful on you.

Looks like copper on me. I love the 16 motif, it layers perfectly! enjoy and welcome to your new addiction! LOL


----------



## Tulip2

sjunky13 said:


> Very very pretty. Pink gold looks wonderful on you.
> 
> Looks like copper on me. I love the 16 motif, it layers perfectly! enjoy *and welcome to your new addiction!* LOL



:lolots:  No truer words were ever spoken.  My list of "addictions" just grew by one.  Helloooo VCA!


----------



## PhoenixH

Tulip2 said:


> Gorgeous Frivole earrings!  These are classics that will be popular for generations to come.  Big congrats!



Thank you sweetie &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## iloveMao

Went to VCA today and tried on the pg perlee hoop earrings today, I think this might be my next purchase after all [emoji16]


----------



## chaneljewel

iloveMao said:


> Went to VCA today and tried on the pg perlee hoop earrings today, I think this might be my next purchase after all [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217094



Nice.  I like them a lot too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

iloveMao said:


> Went to VCA today and tried on the pg perlee hoop earrings today, I think this might be my next purchase after all [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217094



Perfect hoops!!


----------



## doloresmia

How much is too much???? [emoji1]


----------



## PoohBear

doloresmia said:


> How much is too much???? [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3217319




Not too much for me!!! I'd wear them ALL .


----------



## Tulip2

iloveMao said:


> Went to VCA today and tried on the pg perlee hoop earrings today, I think this might be my next purchase after all [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217094



Excellent choice!  The hoops look beautiful on you and I'm a huge fan of Pink Gold too.  I haven't seen these IRL, but I certainly want to now!  Thanks for showing us these lovely earrings!


----------



## Tulip2

doloresmia said:


> How much is too much???? [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3217319



I don't think I would ever say there is too much VCA!  Your Alhambra collection is TDF.  If you love each & every one, why not wear them all?


----------



## birkin10600

iloveMao said:


> Went to VCA today and tried on the pg perlee hoop earrings today, I think this might be my next purchase after all [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217094



Nice VCA accessories, Love and kellydt bracelets! Love them all!


----------



## valnsw

sjunky13 said:


> FRIVOLE! Soft, feminine and elegant!  Also timeless and ageless!



Thanks dear, ITA!



iloveMao said:


> Went to VCA today and tried on the pg perlee hoop earrings today, I think this might be my next purchase after all [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217094



Love the gorgeous butterfly ring!


----------



## kimber418

CATEYES said:


> My newest addition.....3 motif ear clips


Cateyes,
Your three stone earrings are beautiful on you.  You wear them very well!


----------



## kimber418

Tulip2 said:


> I'm so thrilled with my Single Sweet Pink Gold & 16 Motif of the same. I'm just starting my VCA collection! [emoji2]
> View attachment 3212474
> 
> I really like it on green today.




Your sweet 16 motif necklace and earrings & single motif look great on you.   I hope you enjoy them for a long time!


----------



## Tulip2

kimber418 said:


> Your sweet 16 motif necklace and earrings & single motif look great on you.   I hope you enjoy them for a long time!



Thanks kimber!  I've been wearing them almost every day since I brought them home!  I'm so happy with the color and the drop length of both.  I'm excited to get the matching Sweet PG bracelet.  

But for now, I'm concentrating on Christmas for friends & family.  Happy Holidays to everyone!  I hope Santa brings you everything that you desire! :santawave:


----------



## Sparkledolll

My 20+10 Turquoise and 10+5 Chalcedoney in action. VCA is so low key where I live that no one knows it [emoji16]


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> My 20+10 Turquoise and 10+5 Chalcedoney in action. VCA is so low key where I live that no one knows it [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221502



Holy moly! So beautiful, looks great on you lucky lady! :thumbup:


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> Holy moly! So beautiful, looks great on you lucky lady! :thumbup:




Thank you Birkin! [emoji8]


----------



## halliehallie

Natalie j said:


> My 20+10 Turquoise and 10+5 Chalcedoney in action. VCA is so low key where I live that no one knows it [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221502




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

halliehallie said:


> Gorgeous!!




Ahem......&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## Zais5

Natalie j said:


> My 20+10 Turquoise and 10+5 Chalcedoney in action. VCA is so low key where I live that no one knows it [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221502


Natalie, congratulations! Very beautiful! Turquoise sautoir is my dream)
Tell me pls, do you live out of EU? I am asking about it, because last summer I visited VCA in Paris to take some my items of jewelry, and i had a problem in CDG custom, because of its stupid electronic system with tax free refund. This summer I need to go also to Paris to take my Cadenas watch and I also worry about French custom


----------



## Sparkledolll

Zais5 said:


> Natalie, congratulations! Very beautiful! Turquoise sautoir is my dream)
> 
> Tell me pls, do you live out of EU? I am asking about it, because last summer I visited VCA in Paris to take some my items of jewelry, and i had a problem in CDG custom, because of its stupid electronic system with tax free refund. This summer I need to go also to Paris to take my Cadenas watch and I also worry about French custom




Thank you! I live in Holland so no tax issues for me. Enjoy your trip to Paris!


----------



## Blingaddict

Magic 3 motif white gold earrings in action at Christmas lunch!! 



Sorry for the poor quality photo.. It's been cropped & zoomed to edit friends out. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Gracebleu

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3224751
> 
> 
> Magic 3 motif white gold earrings in action at Christmas lunch!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality photo.. It's been cropped & zoomed to edit friends out. Thank you for letting me share.




Stunning!! [emoji177]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3224751
> 
> 
> Magic 3 motif white gold earrings in action at Christmas lunch!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality photo.. It's been cropped & zoomed to edit friends out. Thank you for letting me share.



These are so pretty!
I have these in yg/gray mop, onyx, white mop but I adore yours in the beautiful wg/ with chalcedony.  Classically beautiful.


----------



## Blingaddict

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are so pretty!
> I have these in yg/gray mop, onyx, white mop but I adore yours in the beautiful wg/ with chalcedony.  Classically beautiful.



Thank you texasgirliegirl. They are so versatile & I wear them often. I love the gold version too!!


----------



## Suzie

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3224751
> 
> 
> Magic 3 motif white gold earrings in action at Christmas lunch!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality photo.. It's been cropped & zoomed to edit friends out. Thank you for letting me share.



These are stunning and are on my Wishlist.


----------



## Blingaddict

Gracebleu said:


> Stunning!! [emoji177]



Thank you Gracebleu.&#127800;&#127800;


----------



## Blingaddict

Suzie said:


> These are stunning and are on my Wishlist.



Thank you Suzie. Oh these are so easy to wear. I wear them with jeans, dresses and ofcourse they are beautiful with formal wear too. I still can't believe they are mine!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Blingaddict said:


> Thank you Suzie. Oh these are so easy to wear. I wear them with jeans, dresses and ofcourse they are beautiful with formal wear too. I still can't believe they are mine!!



I'm so happy to hear this. So far I've not worn mine. I'm waiting for an upcoming event &#128522;  
The earrings are so pretty that it's nice to know you have found many occasions to enjoy them. Now I just need to reach a little bit from my comfort zone and let them see the light of day.


----------



## birkin10600

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3224751
> 
> 
> Magic 3 motif white gold earrings in action at Christmas lunch!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality photo.. It's been cropped & zoomed to edit friends out. Thank you for letting me share.



Very elegant piece! Wear it in good health. :thumbup:


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful blingaddict!


----------



## sjunky13

Natalie j said:


> My 20+10 Turquoise and 10+5 Chalcedoney in action. VCA is so low key where I live that no one knows it [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221502



YES! I love vca 's stealth! Looks so good on you!


----------



## sjunky13

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3224751
> 
> 
> Magic 3 motif white gold earrings in action at Christmas lunch!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality photo.. It's been cropped & zoomed to edit friends out. Thank you for letting me share.



fab earrings! enjoy


----------



## halliehallie

Tried these greens together.


----------



## CATEYES

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3226040
> 
> 
> Tried these greens together.



Wowza! &#128525;&#128154;&#128154;


----------



## Notorious Pink

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3226040
> 
> 
> Tried these greens together.




[emoji172][emoji746]Faaaaaabulous!!![emoji746][emoji172]


----------



## Sparkledolll

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3226040
> 
> 
> Tried these greens together.




Wow! Malachite really is beautiful on you! [emoji256][emoji256][emoji256]


----------



## halliehallie

CATEYES said:


> Wowza! [emoji7][emoji172][emoji172]




Thank you!


----------



## halliehallie

BBC said:


> [emoji172][emoji746]Faaaaaabulous!!![emoji746][emoji172]




Thanks, BBC!


----------



## halliehallie

Natalie j said:


> Wow! Malachite really is beautiful on you! [emoji256][emoji256][emoji256]




So nice of you to say!!


----------



## Blingaddict

sjunky13 said:


> fab earrings! enjoy







birkin10600 said:


> Very elegant piece! Wear it in good health. :thumbup:




Thank you sjunky13, & birkin10600  for the compliments.


----------



## Blingaddict

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm so happy to hear this. So far I've not worn mine. I'm waiting for an upcoming event [emoji4]
> 
> The earrings are so pretty that it's nice to know you have found many occasions to enjoy them. Now I just need to reach a little bit from my comfort zone and let them see the light of day.




Texasgirliegirl thank you so much!


----------



## Blingaddict

A better pic of the magic 3 motif white gold earrings. Worn on a casual new year eve get together with friends. Worn with a Zara dress & Valentino rockstuds.


----------



## solitudelove

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3226040
> 
> 
> Tried these greens together.


Love!!!!!! They're gorgeous!


----------



## baghagg

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3229071
> View attachment 3229072
> 
> 
> A better pic of the magic 3 motif white gold earrings. Worn on a casual new year eve get together with friends. Worn with a Zara dress & Valentino rockstuds.



They look spectacular on you!   So does the dress,  like it was made for you!   Simply beautiful!   Do the earrings feel heavy?


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

gorgeous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful!!
You wear these pieces so well


----------



## birkin10600

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3229071
> View attachment 3229072
> 
> 
> A better pic of the magic 3 motif white gold earrings. Worn on a casual new year eve get together with friends. Worn with a Zara dress & Valentino rockstuds.



So classic and very elegant! &#128525;


----------



## birkin10600

My contribution. Malachite necklace  and Carnelian pendant with yellow gold Frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Jen123

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3229071
> View attachment 3229072
> 
> 
> A better pic of the magic 3 motif white gold earrings. Worn on a casual new year eve get together with friends. Worn with a Zara dress & Valentino rockstuds.



 Gorgeous outfit with your vca!



birkin10600 said:


> My contribution. Malachite necklace  and Carnelian pendant with yellow gold Frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.




Beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> My contribution. Malachite necklace  and Carnelian pendant with yellow gold Frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.



Very pretty to see the red and green together. 
Like Christmas colors &#127876;


----------



## Blingaddict

baghagg said:


> They look spectacular on you!   So does the dress,  like it was made for you!   Simply beautiful!   Do the earrings feel heavy?



Thank you baghagg for the compliments. These are so light & easy to wear. I sometimes have them on all day/ night. They also seem to go with everything. The colours are chameleon like...


----------



## Blingaddict

Jen123 said:


> Gorgeous outfit with your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!




Thank you Jen123 ! Happy new year!


----------



## Blingaddict

birkin10600 said:


> My contribution. Malachite necklace  and Carnelian pendant with yellow gold Frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.



Thank you birkin10600!! 
You have an evergreen classic style and a to die for VCA collection!! I really enjoy your in action pics.


----------



## Blingaddict

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!
> You wear these pieces so well



Thank you texasgirliegirl!! You are so kind. Happy new year!


----------



## Blingaddict

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> gorgeous!



Thank you MyLuxuryDiary. Happy new year!


----------



## Blingaddict

chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful blingaddict!




Thank you channel jewel. Happy new year


----------



## Blingaddict

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3226040
> 
> 
> Tried these greens together.




Oh my green!! Gorgeous combination!!!


----------



## dialv

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3229071
> View attachment 3229072
> 
> 
> A better pic of the magic 3 motif white gold earrings. Worn on a casual new year eve get together with friends. Worn with a Zara dress & Valentino rockstuds.




Very pretty[emoji7]


----------



## halliehallie

Blingaddict said:


> Oh my green!! Gorgeous combination!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Suzie

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3229071
> View attachment 3229072
> 
> 
> A better pic of the magic 3 motif white gold earrings. Worn on a casual new year eve get together with friends. Worn with a Zara dress & Valentino rockstuds.



Thank you for the extra photos, they look amazing on you and I have the same colour hair so these are on my one day (I hope) list. They ar really breathtaking and I can imagine them being chameleon.

How come I never see lovely dresses like this in Zara?


----------



## Suzie

birkin10600 said:


> My contribution. Malachite necklace  and Carnelian pendant with yellow gold Frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.



What gorgeous VCA candies you have, you look amazing.


----------



## texanfish

Agreed!! The greens  look beautiful on you, halliehallie!!!! Love the malachite bracelet.


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> My contribution. Malachite necklace  and Carnelian pendant with yellow gold Frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.




Malachite looks lovely on you Birkin [emoji1]


----------



## Blingaddict

Suzie said:


> Thank you for the extra photos, they look amazing on you and I have the same colour hair so these are on my one day (I hope) list. They ar really breathtaking and I can imagine them being chameleon.
> 
> How come I never see lovely dresses like this in Zara?



Thank you suzie. Glad that my pics are enabling you! 
I've been loving Zara's stuff past few years. It suits my fun and casual style.


----------



## Blingaddict

dialv said:


> Very pretty[emoji7]




Thank you dialv. [emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## birkin10600

Jen123 said:


> Gorgeous outfit with your vca!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!











texasgirliegirl said:


> Very pretty to see the red and green together.
> Like Christmas colors &#127876;











Blingaddict said:


> Thank you birkin10600!!
> You have an evergreen classic style and a to die for VCA collection!! I really enjoy your in action pics.











Suzie said:


> What gorgeous VCA candies you have, you look amazing.











Natalie j said:


> Malachite looks lovely on you Birkin [emoji1]



Thank you so much ladies for your kind comments. I appreciate it.


----------



## valnsw

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3224751
> 
> 
> Magic 3 motif white gold earrings in action at Christmas lunch!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality photo.. It's been cropped & zoomed to edit friends out. Thank you for letting me share.






Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3229071
> View attachment 3229072
> 
> 
> A better pic of the magic 3 motif white gold earrings. Worn on a casual new year eve get together with friends. Worn with a Zara dress & Valentino rockstuds.



*Blingaddict* Can't say enough about those gorgeous earrings! They look great on u  



halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3226040
> 
> 
> Tried these greens together.



Wow! The greens go so well together. Love the brightness of the malachite and bambou B! 



birkin10600 said:


> My contribution. Malachite necklace  and Carnelian pendant with yellow gold Frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.



Another great outfit and action shot from u!


----------



## loves

Happy new year Vca lovers [emoji7][emoji177] Turns out in 2016 my first Vca to be worn is this between the finger ring and the mini Matching ear studs


----------



## birkin10600

valnsw said:


> *Blingaddict* Can't say enough about those gorgeous earrings! They look great on u
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The greens go so well together. Love the brightness of the malachite and bambou B!
> 
> 
> 
> Another great outfit and action shot from u!



valnsw thank you for your nice complement.  You are so kind! &#128525;


----------



## loves

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3229071
> View attachment 3229072
> 
> 
> A better pic of the magic 3 motif white gold earrings. Worn on a casual new year eve get together with friends. Worn with a Zara dress & Valentino rockstuds.



it is gorgeous and it's on my list. i only hope to wear it as well as you


----------



## loves

birkin10600 said:


> My contribution. Malachite necklace  and Carnelian pendant with yellow gold Frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.



malachite is so gorgeous, you have a lovely collection


----------



## Sparkledolll

loves said:


> Happy new year Vca lovers [emoji7][emoji177] Turns out in 2016 my first Vca to be worn is this between the finger ring and the mini Matching ear studs
> View attachment 3233049




Lovely! Matches your bag and charm perfectly [emoji1]


----------



## loves

Natalie j said:


> Lovely! Matches your bag and charm perfectly [emoji1]



thanks! xoxo


----------



## birkin10600

loves said:


> malachite is so gorgeous, you have a lovely collection



Thank you loves! &#128525;&#128538;&#128537;


----------



## sjunky13

birkin10600 said:


> My contribution. Malachite necklace  and Carnelian pendant with yellow gold Frivoles earrings. Thanks for letting me share.



LOVE everything in this pic! The Cartier, the VCA, the Chanel and the Roger Vivier!  Fabulous.


----------



## einseine

Thank you so much for the beautiful pics every oneI really love looking at all the beautiful pieces in action!  They are really helpful when considering next pieces.  And I found this pic.  It's from last summer in Paris.  I wear my Magic pave long necklace most!!!


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> My newest addition.....3 motif ear clips





Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3229071
> View attachment 3229072
> 
> 
> A better pic of the magic 3 motif white gold earrings. Worn on a casual new year eve get together with friends. Worn with a Zara dress & Valentino rockstuds.





I wish I could wear these beautiful 3-motif earrings, too!!!
But, I know they are too heavy for me.
I must check if I can wear 2-motif ones!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

einseine said:


> Thank you so much for the beautiful pics every oneI really love looking at all the beautiful pieces in action!  They are really helpful when considering next pieces.  And I found this pic.  It's from last summer in Paris.  I wear my Magic pave long necklace most!!!



Love this necklace...its next on my list  how many different ways do you wear it?


----------



## birkin10600

sjunky13 said:


> LOVE everything in this pic! The Cartier, the VCA, the Chanel and the Roger Vivier!  Fabulous.



Thank you sjunky!  I love your collection too.


----------



## birkin10600

einseine said:


> Thank you so much for the beautiful pics every oneI really love looking at all the beautiful pieces in action!  They are really helpful when considering next pieces.  And I found this pic.  It's from last summer in Paris.  I wear my Magic pave long necklace most!!!



Gorgeous! I love your Magic pave.


----------



## dialv

loves said:


> Happy new year Vca lovers [emoji7][emoji177] Turns out in 2016 my first Vca to be worn is this between the finger ring and the mini Matching ear studs
> View attachment 3233049




Love your ring, And your Fendi charm!


----------



## dialv

einseine said:


> Thank you so much for the beautiful pics every oneI really love looking at all the beautiful pieces in action!  They are really helpful when considering next pieces.  And I found this pic.  It's from last summer in Paris.  I wear my Magic pave long necklace most!!!




What a beautiful picture, looks lovely on you!


----------



## birkin10600

loves said:


> Happy new year Vca lovers [emoji7][emoji177] Turns out in 2016 my first Vca to be worn is this between the finger ring and the mini Matching ear studs
> View attachment 3233049



Love your vca ring, your Kelly bag and the Fendi charm. Fabulous pieces. &#128525;&#128537;


----------



## Sparkledolll

einseine said:


> Thank you so much for the beautiful pics every oneI really love looking at all the beautiful pieces in action!  They are really helpful when considering next pieces.  And I found this pic.  It's from last summer in Paris.  I wear my Magic pave long necklace most!!!




Wow... You look great, so stylish [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## loves

birkin10600 said:


> Love your vca ring, your Kelly bag and the Fendi charm. Fabulous pieces. &#128525;&#128537;


thank you!
​


dialv said:


> Love your ring, And your Fendi charm!


thank you very much 


einseine said:


> Thank you so much for the beautiful pics every oneI really love looking at all the beautiful pieces in action!  They are really helpful when considering next pieces.  And I found this pic.  It's from last summer in Paris.  I wear my Magic pave long necklace most!!!


you look lovely!  gorgeous piece


----------



## Blingaddict

valnsw said:


> *Blingaddict* Can't say enough about those gorgeous earrings! They look great on u
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The greens go so well together. Love the brightness of the malachite and bambou B!
> 
> 
> 
> Another great outfit and action shot from u!



Thank you valnsw. You are so kind.


----------



## Blingaddict

loves said:


> it is gorgeous and it's on my list. i only hope to wear it as well as you



OH I am so pleased to get such a kind compliment from a fabulously stylish & elegant lady! &#128144;&#128144;
Your pic of the Kelly with your magic ring made me swoon.. The pic should be in a magazine!


----------



## Blingaddict

einseine said:


> Thank you so much for the beautiful pics every oneI really love looking at all the beautiful pieces in action!  They are really helpful when considering next pieces.  And I found this pic.  It's from last summer in Paris.  I wear my Magic pave long necklace most!!!



Gorgeous!!! Everything about this pic is gorgeous &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Blingaddict

einseine said:


> I wish I could wear these beautiful 3-motif earrings, too!!!
> But, I know they are too heavy for me.
> I must check if I can wear 2-motif ones!



The 2 motif ones are stunning too.. There is a lot of choice too in the 2 motifs &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Jewels and Bags

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3229071
> View attachment 3229072
> 
> 
> A better pic of the magic 3 motif white gold earrings. Worn on a casual new year eve get together with friends. Worn with a Zara dress & Valentino rockstuds.


Your earrings are simply gorgeous on you -- love your dress and shoes as well!  I'm new to this forum, though not to VCA, but I can already tell it's going to be dangerous seeing all these lovely temptations, but so much fun!


----------



## einseine

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> Love this necklace...its next on my list  how many different ways do you wear it?



Than you MyLuxuryDiary!  Perhaps, there are 3-4 different ways, but I wear it long mostly.  In the summer I liked wearing it around my neck.  I strongly recommend you purchase this piece.  It is really stunning and versatile, too.


----------



## einseine

birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous! I love your Magic pave.





dialv said:


> What a beautiful picture, looks lovely on you!





Natalie j said:


> Wow... You look great, so stylish [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Blingaddict said:


> Gorgeous!!! Everything about this pic is gorgeous &#128149;&#128149;



Thank you so much for your kind words ladies!!!


----------



## einseine

loves said:


> you look lovely!  gorgeous piece



Thank you so much!!!  I have never tried on between the finger ring.  I must try it on next time.


----------



## einseine

Blingaddict said:


> The 2 motif ones are stunning too.. There is a lot of choice too in the 2 motifs &#128149;&#128149;



I don't have any MOP pieces.  So I want to try on two-motif ones in MOP.    Or, carnelian X TE.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

einseine said:


> Than you MyLuxuryDiary!  Perhaps, there are 3-4 different ways, but I wear it long mostly.  In the summer I liked wearing it around my neck.  I strongly recommend you purchase this piece.  It is really stunning and versatile, too.



I agree! Last time i visited the VCA boutique my SA put it on me. She showed me 3 different ways to wear it. Long, short, and a lariat sort of way. I just love it!


----------



## loves

einseine said:


> Thank you so much!!!  I have never tried on between the finger ring.  I must try it on next time.



oh please do, they're really gorgeous



Blingaddict said:


> OH I am so pleased to get such a kind compliment from a fabulously stylish & elegant lady! &#55357;&#56464;&#55357;&#56464;
> Your pic of the Kelly with your magic ring made me swoon.. The pic should be in a magazine!



you are too kind!


----------



## Jewels and Bags

loves said:


> Happy new year Vca lovers [emoji7][emoji177] Turns out in 2016 my first Vca to be worn is this between the finger ring and the mini Matching ear studs
> View attachment 3233049


Your ring is so beautiful on you, as is your whole assemble outfit!  Curious what stone you chose for your mini earrings?  Oh my, my wish list is exploding!


----------



## loves

Jewels and Bags said:


> Your ring is so beautiful on you, as is your whole assemble outfit!  Curious what stone you chose for your mini earrings?  Oh my, my wish list is exploding!


just the plain mop with wg setting and thank you for your kind words


----------



## sailorstripes

einseine said:


> Thank you so much for the beautiful pics every oneI really love looking at all the beautiful pieces in action!  They are really helpful when considering next pieces.  And I found this pic.  It's from last summer in Paris.  I wear my Magic pave long necklace most!!!


Such a great picture of you. Love the outfit (especially the lace details), love the jewels!


----------



## einseine

sailorstripes said:


> Such a great picture of you. Love the outfit (especially the lace details), love the jewels!



Thank you sailorstripes!  My outfits are from Karren Millen.


----------



## valnsw

einseine said:


> Thank you so much for the beautiful pics every oneI really love looking at all the beautiful pieces in action!  They are really helpful when considering next pieces.  And I found this pic.  It's from last summer in Paris.  I wear my Magic pave long necklace most!!!



That's so chic and yet has a laidback / relaxed feel!
I usually thought Magic pave has a more formal vibe but your pic is making me think otherwise.


----------



## valnsw

loves said:


> Happy new year Vca lovers [emoji7][emoji177] Turns out in 2016 my first Vca to be worn is this between the finger ring and the mini Matching ear studs
> View attachment 3233049




Love the BTF ring. Is that white mop and grey mop? One of the motifs look like onyx.


Cute Fendi bug and I love the details on your skirt too


----------



## valnsw

Some action pix, excuse the big photos -_-"


----------



## einseine

valnsw said:


> That's so chic and yet has a laidback / relaxed feel!
> I usually thought Magic pave has a more formal vibe but your pic is making me think otherwise.



Thank  you valnsw!  I think one-motif necklace are, regardless of the size, more casual pieces.  Especially when you wear it long.  It is also more youngish my DH says.


----------



## Jewels and Bags

valnsw said:


> that's so chic and yet has a laidback / relaxed feel!
> I usually thought magic pave has a more formal vibe but your pic is making me think otherwise.


I'm rethinking as well.  I especially love earrings and had been considering the pave frivole, but I already have so many and am now debating betwen the magic pave necklace and the clover diamond bracelet  for an "end of year" bonus gift to myself.  Any suggestions or advice would be extremely appreciated!


----------



## einseine

valnsw said:


> Some action pix, excuse the big photos -_-"



Beautiful!!!  I tried it on at the boutique and I loved it so much!!! I may prefer the sweet size.


----------



## valnsw

Jewels and Bags said:


> I'm rethinking as well.  I especially love earrings and had been considering the pave frivole, but I already have so many and am now debating betwen the magic pave necklace and the clover diamond bracelet  for an "end of year" bonus gift to myself.  Any suggestions or advice would be extremely appreciated!



Without knowing much about your jewellery collection, if u have many earrings, then yes perhaps a necklace or bracelet would be good.

Do u like necklace or bracelet more? Or perhaps go for the more expensive item in view of the insane increasing prices of VCA. VCA typically increase prices in April and/or October, so u may want to plan your purchases. 

Keeping fingers crossed on the price increase though. 



einseine said:


> Beautiful!!!  I tried it on at the boutique and I loved it so much!!! I may prefer the sweet size.



I remember u have the PG 20 motif necklace or was it the 10+5 motifs?
Those work beautifully on u too. 

There's the pave sweet 16 motif necklace too  if you want to consider the sweet size.


----------



## Jewels and Bags

valnsw said:


> Without knowing much about your jewellery collection, if u have many earrings, then yes perhaps a necklace or bracelet would be good.
> 
> Do u like necklace or bracelet more? Or perhaps go for the more expensive item in view of the insane increasing prices of VCA. VCA typically increase prices in April and/or October, so u may want to plan your purchases.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed on the price increase though.
> 
> .



I'm honestly not sure which I prefer.  On the one hand, a bracelet is nice because you can see it and appreciate it, on the other hand, perhaps a necklace has more impact.  

The prices are comparable so that's not so much the issue, though it'd be nice to decide before a price increase!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Jewels and Bags said:


> I'm rethinking as well.  I especially love earrings and had been considering the pave frivole, but I already have so many and am now debating betwen the magic pave necklace and the clover diamond bracelet  for an "end of year" bonus gift to myself.  Any suggestions or advice would be extremely appreciated!




I don't have the magic pave pendant but I have the perlee clover. It's a really versatile piece and I wear it a lot with different pieces. I am quite clumsy but a year on and it still looks brand new. Can't recommend it enough. Here's some in action shots.


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> I don't have the magic pave pendant but I have the perlee clover. It's a really versatile piece and I wear it a lot with different pieces. I am quite clumsy but a year on and it still looks brand new. Can't recommend it enough. Here's some in action shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240485
> View attachment 3240487



U have some gorgeous arm candy there! 
My favourite is the Perlee diamond clover.


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> Some action pix, excuse the big photos -_-"




You look lovely! I also have the sweets in PG, normally I wear it doubled up. I've worn it almost everyday since I've had it which makes me think maybe I need the WG w diamonds too [emoji38]


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> You look lovely! I also have the sweets in PG, normally I wear it doubled up. I've worn it almost everyday since I've had it which makes me think maybe I need the WG w diamonds too [emoji38]



Oh my... I love how u layered it and worn it this way. Didn't occur to me to wear my sweet 16 motif necklace this way. Usually I wear it long or double up choker style. 

Next time I will try this way


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> Oh my... I love how u layered it and worn it this way. Didn't occur to me to wear my sweet 16 motif necklace this way. Usually I wear it long or double up choker style.
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I will try this way




Thanks! I also wear it as a bracelet a lot. It's a great piece, have worn it more than my Turquoise! [emoji28]


----------



## einseine

valnsw said:


> I remember u have the PG 20 motif necklace or was it the 10+5 motifs?
> Those work beautifully on u too.
> 
> There's the pave sweet 16 motif necklace too  if you want to consider the sweet size.



I have two 10-motif in RG.  I used to wear it most.  I really love solid gold motifs.  I have tried on the pave sweet one, too.  But, I preferred PG one.  After I get PG one, I don't know what I say...like Natalie!


----------



## einseine

Natalie j said:


> You look lovely! I also have the sweets in PG, normally I wear it doubled up. I've worn it almost everyday since I've had it which makes me think maybe I need the WG w diamonds too [emoji38]



You wear these pieces very well!  Lovely  Yes, you should get the page one and show us your modeling pics here!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Natalie j said:


> You look lovely! I also have the sweets in PG, normally I wear it doubled up. I've worn it almost everyday since I've had it which makes me think maybe I need the WG w diamonds too [emoji38]





valnsw said:


> Some action pix, excuse the big photos -_-"





You two are making me add the sweets to my wish list!  I love how this looks on you both.


----------



## birkin10600

valnsw said:


> Some action pix, excuse the big photos -_-"



Look so lovely on you. Very elegant.


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> I don't have the magic pave pendant but I have the perlee clover. It's a really versatile piece and I wear it a lot with different pieces. I am quite clumsy but a year on and it still looks brand new. Can't recommend it enough. Here's some in action shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240485
> View attachment 3240487



I admire all your beautiful pieces. You have amazing collection of jewellery. Love the perlee clover diamonds the most. It's on my wishlist.


----------



## Sparkledolll

einseine said:


> You wear these pieces very well!  Lovely  Yes, you should get the page one and show us your modeling pics here!!!







Junkenpo said:


> You two are making me add the sweets to my wish list!  I love how this looks on you both.







birkin10600 said:


> I admire all your beautiful pieces. You have amazing collection of jewellery. Love the perlee clover diamonds the most. It's on my wishlist.




Wow thank you so much for your kind words. You made my day [emoji1]


----------



## loves

valnsw said:


> Some action pix, excuse the big photos -_-"



you look lovely, your vca collection is droolworthy

oh yes   here's a better angle of my btf ring


----------



## loves

Natalie j said:


> I don't have the magic pave pendant but I have the perlee clover. It's a really versatile piece and I wear it a lot with different pieces. I am quite clumsy but a year on and it still looks brand new. Can't recommend it enough. Here's some in action shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240485
> View attachment 3240487



these pics are beautiful, it looks so luxe


----------



## 123Isabella

oo


----------



## valnsw

birkin10600 said:


> Look so lovely on you. Very elegant.



Thank u  you are very sweet and one of the elegant ladies here 



loves said:


> you look lovely, your vca collection is droolworthy
> 
> oh yes   here's a better angle of my btf ring



Thank you  you have a droolworthy collection yourself too. 
I'm still obsessing over your butterflies btf ring but trying to convince myself how to justify the purchase. 

This is a great shot and pairing with Kelly wallet 
Certainly shows the chameleon-like colors of grey mop.


----------



## loves

valnsw said:


> Thank u  you are very sweet and one of the elegant ladies here
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  you have a droolworthy collection yourself too.
> I'm still obsessing over your butterflies btf ring but trying to convince myself how to justify the purchase.
> 
> This is a great shot and pairing with Kelly wallet
> Certainly shows the chameleon-like colors of grey mop.



thanks valnsw, the wish list never ends


----------



## CATEYES

loves said:


> you look lovely, your vca collection is droolworthy
> 
> oh yes   here's a better angle of my btf ring



This is lovely, especially with your H in matching hardware!


----------



## loves

CATEYES said:


> This is lovely, especially with your H in matching hardware!



thank you so much for your lovely comment  i've been neglecting wearing it till lately so should wear it more


----------



## Sparkledolll

loves said:


> these pics are beautiful, it looks so luxe




Thank you Loves! Your pictures are also beautiful [emoji1]


----------



## perleegirl

Jewels and Bags said:


> I'm rethinking as well.  I especially love earrings and had been considering the pave frivole, but I already have so many and am now debating betwen the magic pave necklace and the clover diamond bracelet  for an "end of year" bonus gift to myself.  Any suggestions or advice would be extremely appreciated!




I have the WG Clover Perlee and love it![emoji7]
It can be worn casually, or dressed to the nines! The clover bracelet is something you could add other Perlee pieces to and build on the collection. The Magic Pave is a substantial size, so being that I'm petite it looked silly on me. I opted for a clover pendant from HW instead, and I think it compliments VCA nicely. You can't go wrong with either piece. Have you had the opportunity to try both on?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> I have the WG Clover Perlee and love it![emoji7]
> It can be worn casually, or dressed to the nines! The clover bracelet is something you could add other Perlee pieces to and build on the collection. The Magic Pave is a substantial size, so being that I'm petite it looked silly on me. I opted for a clover pendant from HW instead, and I think it compliments VCA nicely. You can't go wrong with either piece. Have you had the opportunity to try both on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241831



I love the diamond clover perlee bracelet. 
Paired with your love, it really adds a nice feminine touch.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love the diamond clover perlee bracelet.
> 
> Paired with your love, it really adds a nice feminine touch.




Thank you TGG! I ended up exchanging for one that passed my inspection, so now have it in a perfect shape and fit. No more questioning it...just loving it! [emoji4]


----------



## birkin10600

valnsw said:


> Thank u  you are very sweet and one of the elegant ladies here
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  you have a droolworthy collection yourself too.
> I'm still obsessing over your butterflies btf ring but trying to convince myself how to justify the purchase.
> 
> This is a great shot and pairing with Kelly wallet
> Certainly shows the chameleon-like colors of grey mop.



 Wow, THANK YOU, but I'm really blushing here with your sweet comment dear!


----------



## chaneljewel

Just love all these VCA beauties!


----------



## birkin10600

loves said:


> you look lovely, your vca collection is droolworthy
> 
> oh yes   here's a better angle of my btf ring



Wow! Amazing ring and Hermes wallet. &#128525;&#128537;


----------



## Tulip2

I'm so excited about my new 8 Flower Frivole Ring in Yellow Gold with Diamonds!


----------



## birkin10600

Tulip2 said:


> I'm so excited about my new 8 Flower Frivole Ring in Yellow Gold with Diamonds!



OMG! &#128515; what a beautiful ring! Congratulations.


----------



## Tulip2

birkin10600 said:


> OMG! &#128515; what a beautiful ring! Congratulations.



Thank you birkin!  I'm having such a nice day today with my new Frivole!


----------



## MyDogTink

Tulip2 said:


> I'm so excited about my new 8 Flower Frivole Ring in Yellow Gold with Diamonds!




That's the prettiest bouquet of flowers I've ever seen.


----------



## Tulip2

MyDogTink said:


> That's the prettiest bouquet of flowers I've ever seen.



Oh, what a wonderful thing to say MyDogTink!  That's very sweet of you.  It's big and beautiful...and these flowers will never wilt.


----------



## chaneljewel

Looking down at that beauty will always make you smile!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Tulip2 said:


> I'm so excited about my new 8 Flower Frivole Ring in Yellow Gold with Diamonds!




How lovely! I've never seen this before. Beautiful [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> I have the WG Clover Perlee and love it![emoji7]
> It can be worn casually, or dressed to the nines! The clover bracelet is something you could add other Perlee pieces to and build on the collection. The Magic Pave is a substantial size, so being that I'm petite it looked silly on me. I opted for a clover pendant from HW instead, and I think it compliments VCA nicely. You can't go wrong with either piece. Have you had the opportunity to try both on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241831




So beautiful! Sometimes I wish I got the WG clover instead of RG. [emoji1][emoji23]


----------



## loves

perleegirl said:


> I have the WG Clover Perlee and love it![emoji7]
> It can be worn casually, or dressed to the nines! The clover bracelet is something you could add other Perlee pieces to and build on the collection. The Magic Pave is a substantial size, so being that I'm petite it looked silly on me. I opted for a clover pendant from HW instead, and I think it compliments VCA nicely. You can't go wrong with either piece. Have you had the opportunity to try both on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241831



oh GORGEOUSNESS!


----------



## loves

Tulip2 said:


> I'm so excited about my new 8 Flower Frivole Ring in Yellow Gold with Diamonds!



congratulations it's beautiful! i played with it years ago at the boutique, it is really stunning and pretty and happy looking


----------



## loves

birkin10600 said:


> Wow! Amazing ring and Hermes wallet. &#128525;&#128537;



did i thank you? well better to thank twice than never at all

thank you


----------



## Tulip2

chaneljewel said:


> Looking down at that beauty will always make you smile!



Flowers & smiles.  Sounds like a good way to get through each work day!  



Natalie j said:


> How lovely! I've never seen this before. Beautiful [emoji1]



I found in on their Website and had my SA bring it in for me.  It's big and beautiful.  



loves said:


> congratulations it's beautiful! i played with it years ago at the boutique, it is really stunning and pretty and happy looking



Thanks loves.  It is a happy looking ring, isn't it?  I tell ya, I need that at work.  There's enough stress around there to float a boat.  Oh well, that's life...


----------



## birkin10600

Going out for dinner wearing my Vintage Alhambra Pink gold necklace. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PoohBear

birkin10600 said:


> Going for dinner wearing my Vintage Alhambra Pink gold necklace. Thanks for letting me share.




Stunning! The whole outfit is just incredible. Love it!


----------



## baghagg

birkin10600 said:


> Going for dinner wearing my Vintage Alhambra Pink gold necklace. Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful. ..  all of it!


----------



## birkin10600

PoohBear said:


> Stunning! The whole outfit is just incredible. Love it!











baghagg said:


> Beautiful. ..  all of it!



Thank you lovelies for your kind words!


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> Going out for dinner wearing my Vintage Alhambra Pink gold necklace. Thanks for letting me share.




Wow you look stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Wow you look stunning! [emoji7]



Thank you Natalie! &#128522; You are kind as always.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

birkin10600 said:


> Going out for dinner wearing my Vintage Alhambra Pink gold necklace. Thanks for letting me share.




Super nice outfit, love Roger Vivier in red.


----------



## Aurora077

FashionLawyer said:


> *Turquoise*



The turquoise one is TOO GREAT ! I just love it..


----------



## loves

birkin10600 said:


> Going out for dinner wearing my Vintage Alhambra Pink gold necklace. Thanks for letting me share.



love it all, hope you enjoyed your dinner.


----------



## valnsw

birkin10600 said:


> Going out for dinner wearing my Vintage Alhambra Pink gold necklace. Thanks for letting me share.




Very nicely dressed up and love the red Roger Viviers!


----------



## Blingaddict

Jewels and Bags said:


> Your earrings are simply gorgeous on you -- love your dress and shoes as well!  I'm new to this forum, though not to VCA, but I can already tell it's going to be dangerous seeing all these lovely temptations, but so much fun!


Thank you so much for the compliment!! This forum is amazing for inspiration!!


----------



## Blingaddict

einseine said:


> I don't have any MOP pieces.  So I want to try on two-motif ones in MOP.    Or, carnelian X TE.



Sounds like you have a tough but exciting choice ahaed!


----------



## Blingaddict

valnsw said:


> Some action pix, excuse the big photos -_-"


Gorgeous. I am loving sweets long necklace!! You wear it so well.


----------



## Blingaddict

Natalie j said:


> I don't have the magic pave pendant but I have the perlee clover. It's a really versatile piece and I wear it a lot with different pieces. I am quite clumsy but a year on and it still looks brand new. Can't recommend it enough. Here's some in action shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240485
> View attachment 3240487


Oooh your stacks are amazing!! You have the best taste in jewelry & of course watches too!


----------



## birkin10600

Gellingh said:


> Super nice outfit, love Roger Vivier in red.










loves said:


> love it all, hope you enjoyed your dinner.











valnsw said:


> Very nicely dressed up and love the red Roger Viviers!



Thank you fabulous ladies! You made my day!


----------



## valnsw

Blingaddict said:


> Gorgeous. I am loving sweets long necklace!! You wear it so well.



Thank u 
U wear your 3 motif earrings well too! Alas not for me, can only live vicariously looking at fellow tpfers' action pix.


----------



## lisawhit

Just received my vintage Alhambra MOP bracelet in yellow gold.  I paired it with bracelets from Greece and Croatia.


----------



## Blingaddict

Bella is undecided today..
"Which suits me better mama?" [emoji190]


----------



## leechiyong

Blingaddict said:


> Bella is undecided today..
> "Which suits me better mama?" [emoji190]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252030


So cute!

Can't let my dogs see this.  I'd have to buy one for each of them lol.


----------



## sailorstripes

Blingaddict said:


> Bella is undecided today..
> "Which suits me better mama?" [emoji190]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252030


I love this collage so much. I hope Bella went with turquoise!


----------



## Blingaddict

leechiyong said:


> So cute!
> 
> Can't let my dogs see this.  I'd have to buy one for each of them lol.



Bella says thank you.. 


You can let your fur babies know that Bella only borrowed it for a while [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Blingaddict

sailorstripes said:


> I love this collage so much. I hope Bella went with turquoise!




Bella says thank you sailorstripes. 
She did indeed!! Felt the turq really popped on her fur!! She's very chic & has tremendous taste.. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tulip2

Blingaddict said:


> Bella is undecided today..
> "Which suits me better mama?" [emoji190]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252030



Oh my, Bella is really going all out today.  Must have a hot date!


----------



## lisawhit

Town and Country magazine February 2016, rose and gold perlee bangles


----------



## chaneljewel

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3255291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town and Country magazine February 2016, rose and gold perlee bangles



Love!


----------



## Blingaddict

Tulip2 said:


> Oh my, Bella is really going all out today.  Must have a hot date!




Lol!! Thank you!! Bella has decided boys are not her thing... But VCA IS!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Blingaddict said:


> Bella is undecided today..
> "Which suits me better mama?" [emoji190]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252030



Turquoise.
Hand's down!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3255291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town and Country magazine February 2016, rose and gold perlee bangles



I absolutely love these!!!
Of course they look best worn in groups of three......


----------



## lisawhit

texasgirliegirl said:


> I absolutely love these!!!
> Of course they look best worn in groups of three......


would love to see an action shot of these!


----------



## Sparkledolll

lisawhit said:


> would love to see an action shot of these!




I tried them on at the boutique a few months ago. these are the medium size. Hope this helps!


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> I tried them on at the boutique a few months ago. these are the medium size. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259506


Thanks for sharing photo Natalie.  The Perlee bracelets are beautiful!


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> Thanks for sharing photo Natalie.  The Perlee bracelets are beautiful!




No problem! They're beautiful but you need 2 or 3 to make an impact so I didn't get them. Too many other things on my wish list [emoji28][emoji23]


----------



## HeidiDavis

Natalie j said:


> I tried them on at the boutique a few months ago. these are the medium size. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259506


 
The bracelets are nice enough, nataliej...but I just want your beautiful ring! Lol.


----------



## Sparkledolll

HeidiDavis said:


> The bracelets are nice enough, nataliej...but I just want your beautiful ring! Lol.




Lol thank you Heidi! [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Adding Onyx and lucky Alhambra to my collection. They're birthday presents. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Lovely, wouldn't know which one to wear first[emoji196]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Natalie j said:


> Adding Onyx and lucky Alhambra to my collection. They're birthday presents. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260172




Love both of them Natalie j. You have an amazing collection! Huge Congrats.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> Lovely, wouldn't know which one to wear first[emoji196]




Thank you Gellingh, I'm currently wearing both lol 



Kat.Lee said:


> Love both of them Natalie j. You have an amazing collection! Huge Congrats.




Thank you so much Kat! [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji8]


----------



## Blingaddict

Natalie j said:


> Adding Onyx and lucky Alhambra to my collection. They're birthday presents. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260172




Happy birthday Natalie! Gorgeous bracelets!!Your collection gets more fabulous with every addition. Enjoy your day with your pressies. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Blingaddict

texasgirliegirl said:


> Turquoise.
> 
> Hand's down!




Bella says,"thank you "! She agrees with you!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Natalie j said:


> Adding Onyx and lucky Alhambra to my collection. They're birthday presents. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260172



What wonderful birthday presents!   Enjoy!   And have a very special birthday!


----------



## dialv

Natalie j said:


> Adding Onyx and lucky Alhambra to my collection. They're birthday presents. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260172


Happy Birthday!!! Twins on both, love the lucky Alhambra to pieces!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Blingaddict said:


> Happy birthday Natalie! Gorgeous bracelets!!Your collection gets more fabulous with every addition. Enjoy your day with your pressies. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]







chaneljewel said:


> What wonderful birthday presents!   Enjoy!   And have a very special birthday!







dialv said:


> Happy Birthday!!! Twins on both, love the lucky Alhambra to pieces!




Thank you so much Ladies! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253] 

Dialv please post some action pics. do you wear these 2 bracelets together? They're a little too big on me so I need to get them adjusted. Just hate to be parted with them for 2 weeks lol


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> Adding Onyx and lucky Alhambra to my collection. They're birthday presents. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260172



Congrats! And Happy Birthday too. What other better way than to have VCA as your birthday present?


----------



## Pourquoipas2

My new arm candy Magic 5 shortened to 17 mm, very tricky to get on the wrist though
I love to look at the MOP light reflections
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Christiflora

:sunnies


----------



## dialv

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3261068
> 
> My new arm candy Magic 5 shortened to 17 mm, very tricky to get on the wrist though
> I love to look at the MOP light reflections
> Thank you for letting me share!




Nice! I love all your bracelets!!!


----------



## dialv

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much Ladies! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]
> 
> Dialv please post some action pics. do you wear these 2 bracelets together? They're a little too big on me so I need to get them adjusted. Just hate to be parted with them for 2 weeks lol
> 
> View attachment 3260822




Here you go, my usual stack. Just kidding lol. Man these are hard to put on by yourself.  I don't wear any of these together I am too worried about scratches[emoji29] I hear you on parting but when you get them back it's like new gifts again!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3261068
> 
> My new arm candy Magic 5 shortened to 17 mm, very tricky to get on the wrist though
> I love to look at the MOP light reflections
> Thank you for letting me share!




Lovely arm candy!


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> Congrats! And Happy Birthday too. What other better way than to have VCA as your birthday present?




Thank you Valnsw! I'm really happy to have these 2 bracelets, they were on my list and I love them even more now [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

dialv said:


> Here you go, my usual stack. Just kidding lol. Man these are hard to put on by yourself.  I don't wear any of these together I am too worried about scratches[emoji29] I hear you on parting but when you get them back it's like new gifts again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261112




Wow! love this, it's breath taking! And that Grey MOP ring [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 

I wish VCA would do a 5 motif VA Grey MOP.


----------



## dialv

Natalie j said:


> Wow! love this, it's breath taking! And that Grey MOP ring [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I wish VCA would do a 5 motif VA Grey MOP.


Thank you. Yes, why oh why is there no 5 motif in grey mop!!  I have requested this 3 times but always no ;(


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> Adding Onyx and lucky Alhambra to my collection. They're birthday presents. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260172



Happy Birthday! The Lucky is so fun!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

dialv said:


> Here you go, my usual stack. Just kidding lol. Man these are hard to put on by yourself.  I don't wear any of these together I am too worried about scratches[emoji29] I hear you on parting but when you get them back it's like new gifts again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261112




Those colorful bracelets you ladies own are awesome. I only start my little Alhambra collection and I was hoping to be satisfied only with MOP and now these nice pictures !
It would be lovely to have even more color options in bracelets with Sèvres porcelain. It seems to be quite a sturdy material so why not?


----------



## dialv

Gellingh said:


> Those colorful bracelets you ladies own are awesome. I only start my little Alhambra collection and I was hoping to be satisfied only with MOP and now these nice pictures !
> It would be lovely to have even more color options in bracelets with Sèvres porcelain. It seems to be quite a sturdy material so why not?




You are so right, a Sevres bracelet would be a dream come true!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> Happy Birthday! The Lucky is so fun!




Thank you Perleegirl! I didn't know I wanted the lucky bracelet until I got it.  [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3261068
> 
> My new arm candy Magic 5 shortened to 17 mm, very tricky to get on the wrist though
> I love to look at the MOP light reflections
> Thank you for letting me share!




This looks gorgeous on you. I tried this bracelet on today in the multi stone combination but the hanging motif is far too big on me. And I felt like it would bang into everything as I'm pretty clumsy [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## chaneljewel

dialv said:


> Here you go, my usual stack. Just kidding lol. Man these are hard to put on by yourself.  I don't wear any of these together I am too worried about scratches[emoji29] I hear you on parting but when you get them back it's like new gifts again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261112



Pretty rainbow of color!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Natalie j said:


> This looks gorgeous on you. I tried this bracelet on today in the multi stone combination but the hanging motif is far too big on me. And I felt like it would bang into everything as I'm pretty clumsy [emoji85][emoji85]




It's large to hang on your wrist but as the bracelet is shortened to fit tight it doesn't move down or bang into things. I  bought it more to extend my 10 motif because it takes ever so long to close on my wrist. Must be I'm clumsy as well


----------



## valnsw

dialv said:


> Here you go, my usual stack. Just kidding lol. Man these are hard to put on by yourself.  I don't wear any of these together I am too worried about scratches[emoji29] I hear you on parting but when you get them back it's like new gifts again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261112



That's so pretty and colourful! love the splashes of colour


----------



## valnsw

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3261068
> 
> My new arm candy Magic 5 shortened to 17 mm, very tricky to get on the wrist though
> I love to look at the MOP light reflections
> Thank you for letting me share!



Great stack!


----------



## MarLie

I've been wearing this bracelet almost everyday for the past 4 months, and everytime I look at it, it is still as beautifull as the first time I saw it[emoji8]. Cant go wrong with Alhambra


----------



## sjunky13

Natalie j said:


> Adding Onyx and lucky Alhambra to my collection. They're birthday presents. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260172



wow, love both! happy Birthday.


----------



## sjunky13

dialv said:


> Here you go, my usual stack. Just kidding lol. Man these are hard to put on by yourself.  I don't wear any of these together I am too worried about scratches[emoji29] I hear you on parting but when you get them back it's like new gifts again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261112



What a beautiful bracelet collection! I love bracelets and you have all of the good ones! 

Which ones are your faves?


----------



## Sparkledolll

sjunky13 said:


> wow, love both! happy Birthday.




Thanks Sjunky13! [emoji16]


----------



## dialv

sjunky13 said:


> What a beautiful bracelet collection! I love bracelets and you have all of the good ones!
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones are your faves?




Turquoise and the Lucky!


----------



## Sparkledolll

dialv said:


> Turquoise and the Lucky!




Same here [emoji746][emoji746][emoji256][emoji256] 

So I went into the store yesterday to get my bracelets shortened and my SA showed me a special order from a customer who hasn't picked up her necklace yet. It was 20 motif LAPIS and YG alternating Vintage Alhambra. I literally froze, I've seen sevres porcelain but lapis is just beyond... It was a dark but almost transparent dark blue... So beautiful. He wouldn't let me take a picture unfortunately. Needless to say I am now dreaming of lapis [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]

Anyway I was playing with rings so here are some try on pics. Don't know why I do this to myself, now I want them all 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> Same here [emoji746][emoji746][emoji256][emoji256]
> 
> So I went into the store yesterday to get my bracelets shortened and my SA showed me a special order from a customer who hasn't picked up her necklace yet. It was 20 motif LAPIS and YG alternating Vintage Alhambra. I literally froze, I've seen sevres porcelain but lapis is just beyond... It was a dark but almost transparent dark blue... So beautiful. He wouldn't let me take a picture unfortunately. Needless to say I am now dreaming of lapis [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> Anyway I was playing with rings so here are some try on pics. Don't know why I do this to myself, now I want them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]



Did he happen to mention the price of the necklace?   I'm curious how much more they charge.   It must have been amazing,  Lapis is really quite something with yellow gold.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Same here [emoji746][emoji746][emoji256][emoji256]
> 
> So I went into the store yesterday to get my bracelets shortened and my SA showed me a special order from a customer who hasn't picked up her necklace yet. It was 20 motif LAPIS and YG alternating Vintage Alhambra. I literally froze, I've seen sevres porcelain but lapis is just beyond... It was a dark but almost transparent dark blue... So beautiful. He wouldn't let me take a picture unfortunately. Needless to say I am now dreaming of lapis [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> Anyway I was playing with rings so here are some try on pics. Don't know why I do this to myself, now I want them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]



Several years ago they released a LE lapis alternating with yg vintage Alhambra. Same for the LE alternating yg with malachite ( which I have).  It was to commemorate Princess Grace Kelly.
Do you think it was an actual SO or perhaps a LE piece getting serviced?


----------



## HeidiDavis

Natalie j said:


> Same here [emoji746][emoji746][emoji256][emoji256]
> 
> So I went into the store yesterday to get my bracelets shortened and my SA showed me a special order from a customer who hasn't picked up her necklace yet. It was 20 motif LAPIS and YG alternating Vintage Alhambra. I literally froze, I've seen sevres porcelain but lapis is just beyond... It was a dark but almost transparent dark blue... So beautiful. He wouldn't let me take a picture unfortunately. Needless to say I am now dreaming of lapis [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> Anyway I was playing with rings so here are some try on pics. Don't know why I do this to myself, now I want them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]




The lapis/yg necklace sounds exquisite.  I can't even imagine how beautiful it must have been.  I think that would be my holy grail piece!


----------



## Sparkledolll

baghagg said:


> Did he happen to mention the price of the necklace?   I'm curious how much more they charge.   It must have been amazing,  Lapis is really quite something with yellow gold.




He said that its around the same price as Turquiose 20 motif. 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Several years ago they released a LE lapis alternating with yg vintage Alhambra. Same for the LE alternating yg with malachite ( which I have).  It was to commemorate Princess Grace Kelly.
> 
> Do you think it was an actual SO or perhaps a LE piece getting serviced?





Ah, thanks for the info TGG. It was brand new with ticket on it. He said that it was in the safe and he wanted to show me as we were chatting about grey MOP and other LE pieces. Apparently there was also pink porcelain that was released a year ago, not the LE pendant? I've never seen this either so if anyone has this or pictures please do post them. 

Lapis was just stunning, I wasn't tempted by the Sevres porcelain but lapis I would snap up in a heartbeat.


----------



## March786

Natalie j said:


> Adding Onyx and lucky Alhambra to my collection. They're birthday presents. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260172




Stunning birthday presents Natalie J, happyyyyyyyy birthday and this is the bag I looooooooooove [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] please pm the details, thankyouuuuuu [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> Several years ago they released a LE lapis alternating with yg vintage Alhambra. Same for the LE alternating yg with malachite ( which I have).  It was to commemorate Princess Grace Kelly.
> 
> Do you think it was an actual SO or perhaps a LE piece getting serviced?




I kick myself because this was the year I started buying VCA and I went with a 10 motif mop, I wish I would have bought the lapis for my first piece


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> He said that its around the same price as Turquiose 20 motif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, thanks for the info TGG. It was brand new with ticket on it. He said that it was in the safe and he wanted to show me as we were chatting about grey MOP and other LE pieces. Apparently there was also pink porcelain that was released a year ago, not the LE pendant? I've never seen this either so if anyone has this or pictures please do post them.
> 
> Lapis was just stunning, I wasn't tempted by the Sevres porcelain but lapis I would snap up in a heartbeat.



Neimans gets pieces on consignment. That's how I purchased my malachite alternating with yg a few years ago. That said, I suppose it could have been a special order although I was told that VCA isn't procuring lapis pieces. 
Did this one have any visible pyrite?


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Neimans gets pieces on consignment. That's how I purchased my malachite alternating with yg a few years ago. That said, I suppose it could have been a special order although I was told that VCA isn't procuring lapis pieces.
> 
> Did this one have any visible pyrite?




Do you mean flecks of gold? Not that I can see, it was really a beautiful dark blue and slightly transparent. Just stunning. I really hope they find a source for lapis again some day [emoji2]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Do you mean flecks of gold? Not that I can see, it was really a beautiful dark blue and slightly transparent. Just stunning. I really hope they find a source for lapis again some day [emoji2]



Yes. The flecks are pyrite. Sometimes you will even see calcite. 
Typically lapis is opaque so the fact that you could see through this is unexpected.


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes. The flecks are pyrite. Sometimes you will even see calcite.
> 
> Typically lapis is opaque so the fact that you could see through this is unexpected.




I hope this beautiful stone will reappear, when I bought my Lapis Schlumberger egg I asked for a nice amount of pyrite.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes. The flecks are pyrite. Sometimes you will even see calcite.
> 
> Typically lapis is opaque so the fact that you could see through this is unexpected.




 Sorry I'm not explaining this well , I mean it's "transparent" the way Carnelian is under bright light. It's not a dense opaque like onyx/Turquoise and the porcelain. I wish I was allowed to take a picture, it's such a gorgeous stone.


----------



## valnsw

MarLie said:


> View attachment 3263949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing this bracelet almost everyday for the past 4 months, and everytime I look at it, it is still as beautifull as the first time I saw it[emoji8]. Cant go wrong with Alhambra



Lovely stack! 



Natalie j said:


> Same here [emoji746][emoji746][emoji256][emoji256]
> 
> So I went into the store yesterday to get my bracelets shortened and my SA showed me a special order from a customer who hasn't picked up her necklace yet. It was 20 motif LAPIS and YG alternating Vintage Alhambra. I literally froze, I've seen sevres porcelain but lapis is just beyond... It was a dark but almost transparent dark blue... So beautiful. He wouldn't let me take a picture unfortunately. Needless to say I am now dreaming of lapis [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> Anyway I was playing with rings so here are some try on pics. Don't know why I do this to myself, now I want them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]



That must have been a treat to be able to see lapis 
U have tried those gorgeous rings which are on my fantasy list! Are they going to be next on your list?


----------



## valnsw

Out with Socrates BTF ring today for Lunar New Year visiting. 
Happy Lunar New Year to tpfers who celebrate it!


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> Out with Socrates BTF ring today for Lunar New Year visiting.
> 
> Happy Lunar New Year to tpfers who celebrate it!




So pretty! Happy new year to you [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> Lovely stack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must have been a treat to be able to see lapis
> 
> U have tried those gorgeous rings which are on my fantasy list! Are they going to be next on your list?




Lol... Well it's also on my fantasy list too. I think I am more likely to get the pendant first but I need to save up. What colour would you choose, the green or pink? I tried on the yellow butterfly too but my skin has a lot of yellow undertone so it doesn't suit me. [emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## chaneljewel

valnsw said:


> Out with Socrates BTF ring today for Lunar New Year visiting.
> Happy Lunar New Year to tpfers who celebrate it!



Happy Lunar New Year!   Beautiful ring!


----------



## chaneljewel

Natalie j said:


> Same here [emoji746][emoji746][emoji256][emoji256]
> 
> So I went into the store yesterday to get my bracelets shortened and my SA showed me a special order from a customer who hasn't picked up her necklace yet. It was 20 motif LAPIS and YG alternating Vintage Alhambra. I literally froze, I've seen sevres porcelain but lapis is just beyond... It was a dark but almost transparent dark blue... So beautiful. He wouldn't let me take a picture unfortunately. Needless to say I am now dreaming of lapis [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> Anyway I was playing with rings so here are some try on pics. Don't know why I do this to myself, now I want them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]



The butterfly btf rings are spectacular!!  On my wish list too!!


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> Lol... Well it's also on my fantasy list too. I think I am more likely to get the pendant first but I need to save up. What colour would you choose, the green or pink? I tried on the yellow butterfly too but my skin has a lot of yellow undertone so it doesn't suit me. [emoji16][emoji23]



Do u mean u would like to get the butterfly pendant? Those are pretty too!

Do u have a pic of the yellow butterfly BTF ring on your fingers? Then it would be easier to help give my opinion.

My skin also has more yellow undertone I feel, and I find yellow sapphire butterfly BTF ring still all right for me. 

For me, if I had a choice, I would choose between the yellow and the pink sapphire. 
I won't choose the green cos I don't wear green too well. 

Otherwise, did u consider / try the all diamond one?


----------



## valnsw

This is the yellow sapphire butterflies BTF ring I tried under lighting that's a bit whiter.


----------



## valnsw

This was at another boutique which had yellower lighting.


----------



## valnsw

With pink sapphire butterflies BTF ring


----------



## valnsw

With both yellow and pink sapphire butterflies BTF rings.
Which is better?
When I showed both my girls, each chose their favorite colour 
So the vote is split


----------



## valnsw

chaneljewel said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!   Beautiful ring!



Thank u! Hope u enjoyed yours too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> With both yellow and pink sapphire butterflies BTF rings.
> Which is better?
> When I showed both my girls, each chose their favorite colour
> So the vote is split



Impossible decision although the pave socrate earrings are a no brainer.


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> With both yellow and pink sapphire butterflies BTF rings.
> 
> Which is better?
> 
> When I showed both my girls, each chose their favorite colour
> 
> So the vote is split




Wow both are so pretty on your hand! I think the pink is more eye catching and feminine and the yellow is more subtle and elegant. Both? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> Do u mean u would like to get the butterfly pendant? Those are pretty too!
> 
> 
> 
> Do u have a pic of the yellow butterfly BTF ring on your fingers? Then it would be easier to help give my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> My skin also has more yellow undertone I feel, and I find yellow sapphire butterfly BTF ring still all right for me.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, if I had a choice, I would choose between the yellow and the pink sapphire.
> 
> I won't choose the green cos I don't wear green too well.
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, did u consider / try the all diamond one?




Yes, the butterfly pendant. I tried them on a few months ago and couldn't decide which colour I prefer then either which is good as it gives me time to decide if I really "need" it. 

For me the design is so pretty and whimsical that I think the ring looks better with a colour rather than the all diamond version. I have other VCA items on my wishlist before I get to this ring so I will have a looong time to think about it [emoji6][emoji6][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## cung

valnsw said:


> Out with Socrates BTF ring today for Lunar New Year visiting.
> Happy Lunar New Year to tpfers who celebrate it!



So pretty! Happy Lunar New Year to you too...


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> With both yellow and pink sapphire butterflies BTF rings.
> Which is better?
> When I showed both my girls, each chose their favorite colour
> So the vote is split



DH and I agree, the yellow looks better on your skin tone and just pops more. &#128155; It is very elegant as well. Can't wait to see what new item you add!!


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> Impossible decision although the pave socrate earrings are a no brainer.



I know right? Probably not the pave Socrates earrings though since I have gotten my pave frivole earrings already.


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> Wow both are so pretty on your hand! I think the pink is more eye catching and feminine and the yellow is more subtle and elegant. Both? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Thanks for your opinion. I wish I could get both but I want to keep my money tree for other things &#128513;



cung said:


> So pretty! Happy Lunar New Year to you too...



Thank you! Hope u enjoyed yours!



CATEYES said:


> DH and I agree, the yellow looks better on your skin tone and just pops more. &#128155; It is very elegant as well. Can't wait to see what new item you add!!



Thanks for both your opinions. At least your DH said yellow. 
My DH said white when I first showed him photos &#128514; he probably thought they were two separate rings &#128549;


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> Yes, the butterfly pendant. I tried them on a few months ago and couldn't decide which colour I prefer then either which is good as it gives me time to decide if I really "need" it.
> 
> For me the design is so pretty and whimsical that I think the ring looks better with a colour rather than the all diamond version. I have other VCA items on my wishlist before I get to this ring so I will have a looong time to think about it [emoji6][emoji6][emoji16][emoji16]



Totally agree on getting two colour butterflies due to its whimsical design. 
Same here, long time before I get to this or even if I ever get to this &#128518; Hopefully the price increases won't be too much by then!


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> With both yellow and pink sapphire butterflies BTF rings.
> Which is better?
> When I showed both my girls, each chose their favorite colour
> So the vote is split



Assuming you already bought the Socrate BTF, I like the Pink Sapphire because it blends better with the WG and looks better than the Yellow on your skin tone 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Impossible decision although the pave socrate earrings are a no brainer.



TGG, you are going to be in some serious trouble this weekend


----------



## Gina123

valnsw said:


> With both yellow and pink sapphire butterflies BTF rings.
> 
> Which is better?
> 
> When I showed both my girls, each chose their favorite colour
> 
> So the vote is split




I love them both but the pink pops more. I don't think you can go wrong with either pieces. [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

I have a question for you ladies. I wear Tiffany lucida daily but thinking to wear VCA 10 diamond motifs more often. Yes or no for daily wear?


----------



## may3545

My maternity photo shoot wearing 20 motif onyx/YG.


----------



## baghagg

Gina123 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I wear Tiffany lucida daily but thinking to wear VCA 10 diamond motifs more often. Yes or no for daily wear?
> 
> View attachment 3267771



Yes. ..definately.   I have the 10 motif rose gold,  I wear it almost everyday casually.  The diamonds simply enhance your beauty.   Ps. Beautiful,  beautiful necklaces!


----------



## Bethc

Gina123 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I wear Tiffany lucida daily but thinking to wear VCA 10 diamond motifs more often. Yes or no for daily wear?
> 
> View attachment 3267771




Gorgeous, yes definitely!


----------



## CATEYES

may3545 said:


> My maternity photo shoot wearing 20 motif onyx/YG.



Beautiful and memorable shot May!!! &#128525;&#128519; Hope you and the baby are doing well!! Makes me want to go out and get a 20 motif!! Lol&#128518;&#128525;


----------



## CATEYES

Gina123 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I wear Tiffany lucida daily but thinking to wear VCA 10 diamond motifs more often. Yes or no for daily wear?
> 
> View attachment 3267771



Let me catch my breath after seeing this duo! I wear the earclips in pave many times per week and do not feel they are delicate nor too fancy with my casual wardrobe.  Are you thinking of the necklace being delicate or too fancy for daily wear?


----------



## sailorstripes

Gina123 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I wear Tiffany lucida daily but thinking to wear VCA 10 diamond motifs more often. Yes or no for daily wear?
> 
> View attachment 3267771


Such gorgeous necklaces! I am a definite YES vote on wearing the pave daily or nearly daily. Why not? It is stunning and you will get compliments on it all the time!


----------



## Gina123

Thank you baghagg, Bethc, Cateyes, & sailorstripes! 
I haven't worn the 2 together yet, maybe in the late spring. [emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Gina123 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I wear Tiffany lucida daily but thinking to wear VCA 10 diamond motifs more often. Yes or no for daily wear?
> 
> View attachment 3267771




Yes, I wouldn't care to have jewelry I can't wear just hidden in a safe. It's fine for everyday. With Svarovsky all over the place most people wouldn't know what's the RP anyway.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

valnsw said:


> Out with Socrates BTF ring today for Lunar New Year visiting.
> 
> Happy Lunar New Year to tpfers who celebrate it!




Love BtF Socrates, does it qualify for daily life or does it catch up things or feel uncomfortable if you forget to take it off at night?
Looks superb!


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> Assuming you already bought the Socrate BTF, I like the Pink Sapphire because it blends better with the WG and looks better than the Yellow on your skin tone
> 
> 
> 
> TGG, you are going to be in some serious trouble this weekend



Thanks for the opinion! 



Gina123 said:


> I love them both but the pink pops more. I don't think you can go wrong with either pieces. [emoji7]



That's the thing about vca, there are no wrong choices but I can only choose one if I decide to get it. Wish my money tree was limitless!



Gina123 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I wear Tiffany lucida daily but thinking to wear VCA 10 diamond motifs more often. Yes or no for daily wear?
> 
> View attachment 3267771



Yes if your situation, work environment allows it. Why not if u can? Jewellery are meant to be enjoyed


----------



## valnsw

may3545 said:


> My maternity photo shoot wearing 20 motif onyx/YG.



Congrats on your upcoming bundle of joy and you look great in your maternity shot!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> I know right? Probably not the pave Socrates earrings though since I have gotten my pave frivole earrings already.



I have the pave frivole earrings too and have always felt that the Socrate earrings wouldn't add much to my collection ( I have a few pairs of diamond VCA earrings) but my SA encouraged me to try them on. 
Wish I had not. They are so incredibly beautiful.


----------



## valnsw

Gellingh said:


> Love BtF Socrates, does it qualify for daily life or does it catch up things or feel uncomfortable if you forget to take it off at night?
> Looks superb!



I believe it can do nicely for daily life since it's quite under the radar yet unique but I don't because it's better for me to keep a low profile at work. I do wear my vintage Alhambra pave ring though or other rings that I have. 
Usually I wear my Socrates BTF ring on weekends or special occasions. 

It does catch on to grocery plastic bags when I do my grocery shopping at times.

Generally once I'm home, I take out all my jewellery as I don't believe in wearing jewellery 24/7.


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have the pave frivole earrings too and have always felt that the Socrate earrings wouldn't add much to my collection ( I have a few pairs of diamond VCA earrings) but my SA encouraged me to try them on.
> Wish I had not. They are so incredibly beautiful.



So did u get the Socrates earrings on your nyc trip? I thought u may have gotten the Perlee diamond clover bangle which you mentioned earlier


----------



## texasgirliegirl

may3545 said:


> My maternity photo shoot wearing 20 motif onyx/YG.



Such a wonderful time for you and your husband. 
Lovely photograph.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> So did u get the Socrates earrings on your nyc trip? I thought u may have gotten the Perlee diamond clover bangle which you mentioned earlier



I am traveling to NYC this weekend. 
Not planning to buy any VCA on this trip. I would rather remain loyal to my own SA for something like this. Taking my daughter do it's going to be more about her than me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gina123 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I wear Tiffany lucida daily but thinking to wear VCA 10 diamond motifs more often. Yes or no for daily wear?
> 
> View attachment 3267771



The pave 10 motif is so beautiful and if you can afford it I think you should buy it!! As for wearing it all the time, that's such a personal decision and it really depends on your lifestyle. Personally I would not wear this necklace for daily wear but that's because most days I'm in exercise clothes driving my kids around!!


----------



## Gina123

Thank you Valnsw & texasgirliegirl. 

I work for a conservative bank and I feel very fortunate to have a wonderful DH who spoils me with things. I'm modest and dress down at work but I agree with Valnsw and others, jewelry are meant to be enjoyed. Sadly, I don't wear my engagement ring bc I wear my tennis everyday and diamond studs.

I  asked a close colleague of mine and she said yes if I don't wear the tennis. I guess I have to trade off but for special evening, I can go all out with matching pave earrings. [emoji9]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Thank you, I'll definitely look out for one as I have the Socrates studs already and Iove their sparkle.


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> Adding Onyx and lucky Alhambra to my collection. They're birthday presents. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260172




Happy belated birthday! Enjoy wearing them. [emoji3]


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> My 20+10 Turquoise and 10+5 Chalcedoney in action. VCA is so low key where I live that no one knows it [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221502




I was looking at some action pics of 10 motifs and found your 20 turquoise! We are twins!!! They are lovely on you! [emoji7]

And to all the ladies here with gorgeous action photos, thank you! Love the eye candies!!! I have always been an admirer of VCA. I cant wait see more pics! [emoji4]


----------



## Gina123

doloresmia said:


> How much is too much???? [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3217319




Hey girl, gorgeous collection you have there!!! I have been MIA for a while but I've started to lurk in VCA threads... So dangerous. [emoji12]
I think they are perfect!


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> Adding Onyx and lucky Alhambra to my collection. They're birthday presents. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260172


Natalie,
Love your new bracelets! I think you made great choices!


----------



## Gina123

Well, not the glorious or picturesque showcase of my VCAs but I'm happy to share my pave in my gym cloth... Thank you for letting me share my joy. [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

CATEYES said:


> My newest addition.....3 motif ear clips




They are gorgeous on you, many congrats!!!


----------



## HADASSA

Gina123 said:


> Well, not the glorious or picturesque showcase of my VCAs but I'm happy to share my pave in my gym cloth... Thank you for letting me share my joy. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3269312



Gina, your pieces are amazing 

Of course for everyday, earrings or necklace but not both together  But like you said, you can own the night by wearing them all, including your tennis bracelet


----------



## Gina123

HADASSA said:


> Gina, your pieces are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> Of course for everyday, earrings or necklace but not both together  But like you said, you can own the night by wearing them all, including your tennis bracelet




Thank you!!! I didn't add the ring, lol! Kidding aside,I'm conscious and I'm grateful.[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## baghagg

Gina123 said:


> Well, not the glorious or picturesque showcase of my VCAs but I'm happy to share my pave in my gym cloth... Thank you for letting me share my joy. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3269312



So stunning!


----------



## Gina123

baghagg said:


> So stunning!




Thank you baghagg. I'm very conservative by nature but I was over joyed. Again,I'm grateful.[emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I wear Tiffany lucida daily but thinking to wear VCA 10 diamond motifs more often. Yes or no for daily wear?
> 
> View attachment 3267771




I don't think it's too much for daily wear, you look stunning! My SA sent me this picture a while ago which would be too much for daily wear. [emoji23][emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> Natalie,
> 
> Love your new bracelets! I think you made great choices!




Thank you Kimber! They're great every day pieces. Have been wearing them every day since I got them [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> Well, not the glorious or picturesque showcase of my VCAs but I'm happy to share my pave in my gym cloth... Thank you for letting me share my joy. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3269312




So beautiful! And I'm mesmerised by the orange boxes and bags in your closet [emoji1][emoji7][emoji1][emoji7]


----------



## valnsw

Gina123 said:


> Well, not the glorious or picturesque showcase of my VCAs but I'm happy to share my pave in my gym cloth... Thank you for letting me share my joy. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3269312



Loving all the pave pieces!  and the bags too


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> So beautiful! And I'm mesmerised by the orange boxes and bags in your closet [emoji1][emoji7][emoji1][emoji7]




Thank you Natalie! I love the 20 pave but that would be bit much for a daily wear. [emoji6]


----------



## Gina123

valnsw said:


> Loving all the pave pieces!  and the bags too




Thank you Valnsw!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Gina123 said:


> Well, not the glorious or picturesque showcase of my VCAs but I'm happy to share my pave in my gym cloth... Thank you for letting me share my joy. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3269312




Pavé, awesome! And a Constance waiting to be used, who would whish for more??

When I'm in my dressing I'm sometimes scared that a burglar might take my bags and jewelry, never got an insurance or paperworks on all but let's not worry there are worser things in live..
How do all of you handle safety?


----------



## Gina123

Gellingh said:


> Pavé, awesome! And a Constance waiting to be used, who would whish for more??
> 
> When I'm in my dressing I'm sometimes scared that a burglar might take my bags and jewelry, never got an insurance or paperworks on all but let's not worry there are worser things in live..
> How do all of you handle safety?




Thank you Gellingh! 

I have a safe in my home for valuables and my closet door locks with a key if I'm traveling. There is a lot of wealth where I live but of course, I use common sense and be aware of my surrounding. For work, I drive from secured garage to garage. 

Actually, most expensive items in our home are 19th century paintings vs. my jewelry. [emoji12]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Gina123 said:


> Thank you Gellingh!
> 
> I have a safe in my home for valuables and my closet door locks with a key if I'm traveling. There is a lot of wealth where I live but of course, I use common sense and be aware of my surrounding. For work, I drive from secured garage to garage.
> 
> Actually, most expensive items in our home are 19th century paintings vs. my jewelry. [emoji12]




That's what is reasonable. Usually burglars round here go with quick stuff, portables, jewelry and cash. Paintings is for specialists only I guess. 
Enjoy your goodies and have a nice week-end .


----------



## Gina123

Gellingh said:


> That's what is reasonable. Usually burglars round here go with quick stuff, portables, jewelry and cash. Paintings is for specialists only I guess.
> Enjoy your goodies and have a nice week-end .




Thank you  and you too have a nice weekend. [emoji3]


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> Well, not the glorious or picturesque showcase of my VCAs but I'm happy to share my pave in my gym cloth... Thank you for letting me share my joy. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3269312



Your set is perfect for everyday wear!


----------



## Sappho

Blingaddict said:


> Bella is undecided today..
> "Which suits me better mama?" [emoji190]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252030



Bella, both are fabulous!!


----------



## Gina123

Sappho said:


> Your set is perfect for everyday wear!




Thank you Sappho![emoji3]


----------



## lujo

Hi! I'm new to this site.  But I think you can definitely use it everyday.  Jewelry is meant to be enjoyed and not hidden in a drawer at least in my opinion.


----------



## NYTexan

lujo said:


> Hi! I'm new to this site.  But I think you can definitely use it everyday.  Jewelry is meant to be enjoyed and not hidden in a drawer at least in my opinion.


100% agree. You can't take it with you. Beautiful jewelry is meant to be worn and enjoyed by all.


----------



## Sparkledolll

NYTexan said:


> 100% agree. You can't take it with you. Beautiful jewelry is meant to be worn and enjoyed by all.




I totally agree with this! I'm often wearing my VCA just to do errands because it makes me happy. 

Here's an action pic, going out to dinner with my family. The small diamond bracelet at the back was a birthday gift from my mum[emoji1]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Love the mixture of rose gold and white diamonds[emoji254][emoji184][emoji184][emoji184][emoji184][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

And a darling mum to offer you such nice presents, congrats for her taste!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> And a darling mum to offer you such nice presents, congrats for her taste!




Thanks Gellingh! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## chaneljewel

Natalie j said:


> I totally agree with this! I'm often wearing my VCA just to do errands because it makes me happy.
> 
> Here's an action pic, going out to dinner with my family. The small diamond bracelet at the back was a birthday gift from my mum[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270783



Nice!


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> I totally agree with this! I'm often wearing my VCA just to do errands because it makes me happy.
> 
> Here's an action pic, going out to dinner with my family. The small diamond bracelet at the back was a birthday gift from my mum[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270783



Amazing stack as always and loving the red Chanel for CNY


----------



## Sparkledolll

chaneljewel said:


> Nice!




Thanks!



HADASSA said:


> Amazing stack as always and loving the red Chanel for CNY




Thanks H! I think the clover Perlee looks better stacked with other bracelets [emoji1]


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> I totally agree with this! I'm often wearing my VCA just to do errands because it makes me happy.
> 
> Here's an action pic, going out to dinner with my family. The small diamond bracelet at the back was a birthday gift from my mum[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270783



All the pieces are amazing! Can I come play in your jewellery box and closet? 

What caught my eye first was the emerald cut ring and the surrounding halo. Very interesting design. Then the pave Perlee bangle!


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> All the pieces are amazing! Can I come play in your jewellery box and closet?
> 
> What caught my eye first was the emerald cut ring and the surrounding halo. Very interesting design. Then the pave Perlee bangle!




Thanks sweetie! [emoji8]


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> I totally agree with this! I'm often wearing my VCA just to do errands because it makes me happy.
> 
> Here's an action pic, going out to dinner with my family. The small diamond bracelet at the back was a birthday gift from my mum[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270783



  Natalie, 
  Love everything about this photo!   Makes me want to add a "red" jumbo
  Chanel to my collection.   I thought I was finished shopping for Chanel until
  I saw this.   Your bracelet collection is gorgeous!


----------



## dialv

Natalie j said:


> I totally agree with this! I'm often wearing my VCA just to do errands because it makes me happy.
> 
> Here's an action pic, going out to dinner with my family. The small diamond bracelet at the back was a birthday gift from my mum[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270783




Gorgeous, everything!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> Natalie,
> 
> Love everything about this photo!   Makes me want to add a "red" jumbo
> 
> Chanel to my collection.   I thought I was finished shopping for Chanel until
> 
> I saw this.   Your bracelet collection is gorgeous!




Thank you so much for your kind words Kimber.[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;  In my fantasy I also have the clover Perlee in WG.... It never ends! [emoji23][emoji23]




dialv said:


> Gorgeous, everything!!!!




Thank you! [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997; I was just looking at your VA bracelets, do you ever link them all up and wear them as a necklace? I just wonder what that might look like [emoji16]


----------



## dialv

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words Kimber.[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;  In my fantasy I also have the clover Perlee in WG.... It never ends! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997; I was just looking at your VA bracelets, do you ever link them all up and wear them as a necklace? I just wonder what that might look like [emoji16]




I haven't tried that, its a great idea.


----------



## Blingaddict

Mop & turq bracelets with magic earrings for Valentine's Day brunch [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pretty!
I also see that you are wearing your Evelyn bag the correct way ( H turned toward you) &#128522;


----------



## Jen123

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3273073
> 
> Mop & turq bracelets with magic earrings for Valentine's Day brunch [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



So stunning! Enjoy brunch!


----------



## kimber418

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3273073
> 
> Mop & turq bracelets with magic earrings for Valentine's Day brunch [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]





Beautiful!  I love the MOP and turquoise bracelets worn together.


----------



## Tulip2

valnsw said:


> Out with Socrates BTF ring today for Lunar New Year visiting.
> Happy Lunar New Year to tpfers who celebrate it!



OMG that's drop dead gorgeous!  VCA does the most beautiful BTF rings.  Your Socrates is lovely!


----------



## Tulip2

Natalie j said:


> Same here [emoji746][emoji746][emoji256][emoji256]
> 
> So I went into the store yesterday to get my bracelets shortened and my SA showed me a special order from a customer who hasn't picked up her necklace yet. It was 20 motif LAPIS and YG alternating Vintage Alhambra. I literally froze, I've seen sevres porcelain but lapis is just beyond... It was a dark but almost transparent dark blue... So beautiful. He wouldn't let me take a picture unfortunately. Needless to say I am now dreaming of lapis [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> Anyway I was playing with rings so here are some try on pics. Don't know why I do this to myself, now I want them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]



The BTF butterfly rings are gorgeous!  The all diamond butterfly is on my short list of must haves.  I'm starting to save now.  Maybe someday...


----------



## Tulip2

texasgirliegirl said:


> *I have the pave frivole earrings* too and have always felt that the Socrate earrings wouldn't add much to my collection ( I have a few pairs of diamond VCA earrings) but my SA encouraged me to try them on.
> Wish I had not. They are so incredibly beautiful.



I recently bought the Pave Frivole Single Ring and I just adore it.  I purchased it to coordinate with my inherited Di Modolo Diamond Earrings & necklace that I got from my Mom.  My VCA ring looks great with them.

But I just loved the Pave Frivole earrings too.


----------



## Purrsey

So pretty pieces. I lurk here quite silently and waiting for one day to start a piece. 
I'll be gifted one next month (err I hope) and shall start small. I really like how dainty the Sweet Alhambra is (but I don't mind the vintage 5 motifs  ). I'm a little wary for mother of pearls on ears or neck as I do apply perfume and lotion. For hands, I can still do without when wearing one. 

I can't wait to share with you ladies.


----------



## Hobbiezm

introducing my new rose gold vintage bracelet...

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## sjunky13

Natalie j said:


> I totally agree with this! I'm often wearing my VCA just to do errands because it makes me happy.
> 
> Here's an action pic, going out to dinner with my family. The small diamond bracelet at the back was a birthday gift from my mum[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270783



wowow, that is a gorgeous stack!!!!  Fabulous hun!


----------



## sjunky13

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3273073
> 
> Mop & turq bracelets with magic earrings for Valentine's Day brunch [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



You look beautiful. I love those earrings!


----------



## sjunky13

Hobbiezm said:


> View attachment 3274829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> introducing my new rose gold vintage bracelet...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Lovely! Congrats! 




If I skipped anyone, sorry. Everyone looks amazing in VCA!


----------



## kimber418

Hobbiezm said:


> View attachment 3274829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> introducing my new rose gold vintage bracelet...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love your new Rose Gold Vintage bracelet!  Looks great!


----------



## Hobbiezm

sjunky13 said:


> Lovely! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I skipped anyone, sorry. Everyone looks amazing in VCA!







kimber418 said:


> Love your new Rose Gold Vintage bracelet!  Looks great!




Thanks Sjunky and Kimber418!


----------



## valnsw

Tulip2 said:


> OMG that's drop dead gorgeous!  VCA does the most beautiful BTF rings.  Your Socrates is lovely!



Thank u  good luck in your search for your next VCA!



Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3273073
> 
> Mop & turq bracelets with magic earrings for Valentine's Day brunch [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Wow u sure carry off the earrings very well  wish I could wear them too but they are heavy for me.


----------



## valnsw

Purrsey said:


> So pretty pieces. I lurk here quite silently and waiting for one day to start a piece.
> I'll be gifted one next month (err I hope) and shall start small. I really like how dainty the Sweet Alhambra is (but I don't mind the vintage 5 motifs  ). I'm a little wary for mother of pearls on ears or neck as I do apply perfume and lotion. For hands, I can still do without when wearing one.
> 
> I can't wait to share with you ladies.



Welcome and do share your action shot when u get it! Beware as what the others have said, vca is an addiction too &#128517;


----------



## valnsw

Hobbiezm said:


> View attachment 3274829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> introducing my new rose gold vintage bracelet...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love the stack! Enjoy wearing your bracelet


----------



## Pourquoipas2

My new [emoji746] first spring accessory, love the color even if I said before it would not be for me, and today I found a perfect dress for the first spring days in turquoise blue! I Always buy shoes and accessories before choosing the dresses, really crazy!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> My new [emoji746] first spring accessory, love the color even if I said before it would not be for me, and today I found a perfect dress for the first spring days in turquoise blue! I Always buy shoes and accessories before choosing the dresses, really crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275493




Lovely! I don't see many pictures of Turquoise with YG. Love your rings too [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]


----------



## baghagg

Gellingh said:


> My new [emoji746] first spring accessory, love the color even if I said before it would not be for me, and today I found a perfect dress for the first spring days in turquoise blue! I Always buy shoes and accessories before choosing the dresses, really crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275493



Very beautiful,  Gellingh, congrats.   It works so well with your Perlee Signature,  is your PS yellow gold as well?


----------



## Pourquoipas2

baghagg said:


> Very beautiful,  Gellingh, congrats.   It works so well with your Perlee Signature,  is your PS yellow gold as well?




Thanks you 
The PS is pink gold but I find VCA's YG has a warm slightly peachy hue that matches with their pink gold so I don't mind mixing both.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Thank you, you have a very inspiring collection Natalie. I saw quite some small turquoise pieces available online at VCA. Will it be easily available again? I look out for a small preloved coral piece as well for the nice hue.
It never stops I'm afraid[emoji28]


----------



## CATEYES

Gellingh said:


> My new [emoji746] first spring accessory, love the color even if I said before it would not be for me, and today I found a perfect dress for the first spring days in turquoise blue! I Always buy shoes and accessories before choosing the dresses, really crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275493



Ugh love your stack Gellingh! But the turquoise vintage is gorgeous!!!! &#9732;&#128167;&#128166;&#127933;&#127752;&#128142;&#128160;


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> Thank you, you have a very inspiring collection Natalie. I saw quite some small turquoise pieces available online at VCA. Will it be easily available again? I look out for a small preloved coral piece as well for the nice hue.
> It never stops I'm afraid[emoji28]




Thank you Gellingh. Coral would be amazing! Please do share pictures if you find it!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

CATEYES said:


> Ugh love your stack Gellingh! But the turquoise vintage is gorgeous!!!! &#9732;[emoji98][emoji97][emoji157][emoji304][emoji184][emoji746]




[emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

valnsw said:


> Out with Socrates BTF ring today for Lunar New Year visiting.
> 
> Happy Lunar New Year to tpfers who celebrate it!




[emoji28]since I saw this picture of your Socrates BTF you wear with such elegance it really keeps me whishing for one. The design is from 2003, the year my daughter was born, so I guess it really a ring to save for.[emoji765][emoji776][emoji183][emoji85]
I saw you wear it on your middle finger, does it run true to size so you had to pick a size suiting your middle finger or would it be as nice on a ring finger in your opinion?


----------



## valnsw

Gellingh said:


> [emoji28]since I saw this picture of your Socrates BTF you wear with such elegance it really keeps me whishing for one. The design is from 2003, the year my daughter was born, so I guess it really a ring to save for.[emoji765][emoji776][emoji183][emoji85]
> I saw you wear it on your middle finger, does it run true to size so you had to pick a size suiting your middle finger or would it be as nice on a ring finger in your opinion?



I wear size 49 on my ring finger while for the Socrates BTF ring I wear size 50 iirc. I had expected to go 2 sizes up from my ring finger but only needed to go one size up due to the open nature of the ring. 

I prefer to wear on my middle finger although I can definitely wear on my ring finger. It's just a matter of preference. According to my SA, the Socrate BTF ring was actually meant to be worn on the ring finger though &#128513; but I just wear it according to what I prefer and feel comfortable &#128518;

If I'm not wrong there could be some older pix of tpfers who may have worn this ring on the ring finger. U can google and do a search for images of this ring.


----------



## Gina123

Hobbiezm said:


> View attachment 3274829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> introducing my new rose gold vintage bracelet...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful!!! Love your stack!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3273073
> 
> Mop & turq bracelets with magic earrings for Valentine's Day brunch [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]




You look absolutely fabulous and love the VCA eye caddies. You bracelet, turquoise and mop, TDF!


----------



## Gina123

Gellingh said:


> My new [emoji746] first spring accessory, love the color even if I said before it would not be for me, and today I found a perfect dress for the first spring days in turquoise blue! I Always buy shoes and accessories before choosing the dresses, really crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275493




I love your VCA!!! They are lovely!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

valnsw said:


> I wear size 49 on my ring finger while for the Socrates BTF ring I wear size 50 iirc. I had expected to go 2 sizes up from my ring finger but only needed to go one size up due to the open nature of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to wear on my middle finger although I can definitely wear on my ring finger. It's just a matter of preference. According to my SA, the Socrate BTF ring was actually meant to be worn on the ring finger though [emoji16] but I just wear it according to what I prefer and feel comfortable [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not wrong there could be some older pix of tpfers who may have worn this ring on the ring finger. U can google and do a search for images of this ring.




Thank you so much Valnsw, I'm fixed about the sizing now if I have to order online as I'm not sure to travel to Paris before April[emoji151][emoji161][emoji592]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Thank you, how nice of you Gina123


----------



## valnsw

Gellingh said:


> Thank you so much Valnsw, I'm fixed about the sizing now if I have to order online as I'm not sure to travel to Paris before April[emoji151][emoji161][emoji592]



You are welcome 
I would have to say ring size is subjective, best to try it on before buying as individual hands can be different. So if possible, try it on before buying unless there's no boutique near u. 

Earrings and necklaces are easier to order online since they are pretty standard. 

Not sure if there is any maximum size for the Socrates BTF ring though. 

If u are really serious about getting the Socrates BTF ring, is there any SA in Paris u can work with, to put a deposit to lock in the price and go there for u to pick up later? If u can measure the circumference of the finger u intend to wear the ring, maybe u can roughly know your ring size and ask any stock in that size and in one one size down. Best if they can give u those two different ring sizes to try. 

Iirc, one tpfer who had a SA in Europe was allowed to place deposit to lock in the price before price increase and pieces reserved for her to pick up later.


----------



## NewBe

valnsw said:


> You are welcome
> I would have to say ring size is subjective, best to try it on before buying as individual hands can be different. So if possible, try it on before buying unless there's no boutique near u.
> 
> Earrings and necklaces are easier to order online since they are pretty standard.
> 
> Not sure if there is any maximum size for the Socrates BTF ring though.
> 
> If u are really serious about getting the Socrates BTF ring, is there any SA in Paris u can work with, to put a deposit to lock in the price and go there for u to pick up later? If u can measure the circumference of the finger u intend to wear the ring, maybe u can roughly know your ring size and ask any stock in that size and in one one size down. Best if they can give u those two different ring sizes to try.
> 
> Iirc, one tpfer who had a SA in Europe was allowed to place deposit to lock in the price before price increase and pieces reserved for her to pick up later.



Sorry to be off topic, is it definite that VCA will have another price in Europe in April?  The current price is almost the same as in US now (sometimes more). TIA


----------



## Pourquoipas2

NewBe said:


> Sorry to be off topic, is it definite that VCA will have another price in Europe in April?  The current price is almost the same as in US now (sometimes more). TIA




They might review their prices according to the price of gold and other costs in April I was told. I don't know about US pricing.


----------



## valnsw

NewBe said:


> Sorry to be off topic, is it definite that VCA will have another price in Europe in April?  The current price is almost the same as in US now (sometimes more). TIA



Sorry to have caused any alarm but so far I didn't hear of any price increase .... YET. 

I meant to say just in case if there's any price increase as VCA typically does one every April except last year it didn't. But now with the global economy downturn, maybe they won't increase the prices *hopefully*. One can hope yea?


----------



## loves

Here is a pic of my VCA in action. I usually do not take off my sweets, too fiddly to put on so am lazy to take them off. So far so good.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCFdcRIvNa1/?taken-by=itallendstoday


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> I totally agree with this! I'm often wearing my VCA just to do errands because it makes me happy.
> 
> Here's an action pic, going out to dinner with my family. The small diamond bracelet at the back was a birthday gift from my mum[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270783




Absolutely L[emoji7]VE everything in this pic! Love the new birthday bracelet too - is it Kathleen Dughi? I just looked at something similar recently. [emoji177]


----------



## Sparkledolll

BBC said:


> Absolutely L[emoji7]VE everything in this pic! Love the new birthday bracelet too - is it Kathleen Dughi? I just looked at something similar recently. [emoji177]




Thank you BBC! It's from our local jewellers. He makes really beautiful simple styles without the hefty brand name price tag. [emoji16][emoji8]

Here's another in action picture. VA MOP with tennis bracelets. [emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Thank you BBC! It's from our local jewellers. He makes really beautiful simple styles without the hefty brand name price tag. [emoji16][emoji8]
> 
> Here's another in action picture. VA MOP with tennis bracelets. [emoji6][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283568



Natalie, you always make your stacks so interesting with all your mixing and matching. I love the rings you chose to wear with this stack - they complement the bracelets beautifully


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Natalie, you always make your stacks so interesting with all your mixing and matching. I love the rings you chose to wear with this stack - they complement the bracelets beautifully




Thank you so much H, you are always so kind. For me I think a lot of us have the same pieces especially on TPF so stacking, mixing and matching shows individual style [emoji8][emoji1]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> Thank you BBC! It's from our local jewellers. He makes really beautiful simple styles without the hefty brand name price tag. [emoji16][emoji8]
> 
> Here's another in action picture. VA MOP with tennis bracelets. [emoji6][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283568




Ah, Natalie J, thanks....you know how much I admire your jewelry!!! The Dughi one was gorgeous but a bit over-the-top pricewise. I agree, it's nice to have some pretty pieces at reasonable prices, especially when the designs are classic. I recently bought a simple rose gold bangle with a row of small very sparkly diamonds on the top half - a classic, solid, feminine bangle which will go with everything. Love it!


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> Thank you BBC! It's from our local jewellers. He makes really beautiful simple styles without the hefty brand name price tag. [emoji16][emoji8]
> 
> Here's another in action picture. VA MOP with tennis bracelets. [emoji6][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283568




Natalie, your bracelets are gorgeous!!! I totally agree with you on working with a local jeweler. After trying on multiple diamond bracelets, I came up with my own design and my DH picked out the stones. 




Alternating asscher and round. 
I'm hoping to add more blings.[emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

BBC said:


> Ah, Natalie J, thanks....you know how much I admire your jewelry!!! The Dughi one was gorgeous but a bit over-the-top pricewise. I agree, it's nice to have some pretty pieces at reasonable prices, especially when the designs are classic. I recently bought a simple rose gold bangle with a row of small very sparkly diamonds on the top half - a classic, solid, feminine bangle which will go with everything. Love it!




Thank you BBC, so nice of you to say! Would love to see a pic of your bracelet, sounds very pretty [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> Natalie, your bracelets are gorgeous!!! I totally agree with you on working with a local jeweler. After trying on multiple diamond bracelets, I came up with my own design and my DH picked out the stones.
> 
> View attachment 3284035
> 
> 
> Alternating asscher and round.
> I'm hoping to add more blings.[emoji7]




Thank you Gina! Your bracelet is Stunning, goes so well with the Alhambra ring. Love your dog also[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sappho

Natalie j said:


> Thank you BBC! It's from our local jewellers. He makes really beautiful simple styles without the hefty brand name price tag. [emoji16][emoji8]
> 
> Here's another in action picture. VA MOP with tennis bracelets. [emoji6][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283568




Just gorgeous!!! Your bracelets and rings look fabulous together!


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> Natalie, your bracelets are gorgeous!!! I totally agree with you on working with a local jeweler. After trying on multiple diamond bracelets, I came up with my own design and my DH picked out the stones.
> 
> View attachment 3284035
> 
> 
> Alternating asscher and round.
> I'm hoping to add more blings.[emoji7]




Very, very pretty! And the pooch in the background is just too cute!

I do the same thing, I have a jeweler I work with. He finds beautiful stones and creates what I want.


----------



## Gina123

Thank you Natalie and Sappho! They are my furry babies. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## noreen_uk

Natalie j said:


> Thank you BBC! It's from our local jewellers. He makes really beautiful simple styles without the hefty brand name price tag. [emoji16][emoji8]
> 
> Here's another in action picture. VA MOP with tennis bracelets. [emoji6][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283568



beautiful stack natalie and i really love your jewellery collections


----------



## noreen_uk

Gina123 said:


> Natalie, your bracelets are gorgeous!!! I totally agree with you on working with a local jeweler. After trying on multiple diamond bracelets, I came up with my own design and my DH picked out the stones.
> 
> View attachment 3284035
> 
> 
> Alternating asscher and round.
> I'm hoping to add more blings.[emoji7]



gorgeous bracelet gina


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Gina123 said:


> Natalie, your bracelets are gorgeous!!! I totally agree with you on working with a local jeweler. After trying on multiple diamond bracelets, I came up with my own design and my DH picked out the stones.
> 
> View attachment 3284035
> 
> 
> Alternating asscher and round.
> I'm hoping to add more blings.[emoji7]




Love you bracelet with the pavé ring...And give a hug to your[emoji190][emoji190] cavaliers, the nicest dog breed I ever came across, my 5y old tricolour is a real sweetheart too[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;, even the cat likes her.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sappho said:


> Just gorgeous!!! Your bracelets and rings look fabulous together!







noreen_uk said:


> beautiful stack natalie and i really love your jewellery collections




Thank you so much Sappho and Noreen. So nice of you guys to say [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Gina123

noreen_uk said:


> gorgeous bracelet gina




Thank you Noreen! [emoji8]
It's for a diamond anniversary present (10th) and I wish every anniversary is a bling tradition, lol!![emoji39]


----------



## Gina123

Gellingh said:


> Love you bracelet with the pavé ring...And give a hug to your[emoji190][emoji190] cavaliers, the nicest dog breed I ever came across, my 5y old tricolour is a real sweetheart too[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;, even the cat likes her.




Thank you Gellingh!!! And thank you for your advice on the turquoise. 
I'm a big animal lover and love all breed & species. However, Cavaliers are religion. [emoji39] 
I was going to ask you about your little cavi. girl. She is precious and I can tell, she is your baby. 
Blenheim cavi in the picture, she doesn't bark but loves to have conversations. I have a tri boy, 10yo and she is 7yo.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Gina123 said:


> Thank you Gellingh!!! And thank you for your advice on the turquoise.
> I'm a big animal lover and love all breed & species. However, Cavaliers are religion. [emoji39]
> I was going to ask you about your little cavi. girl. She is precious and I can tell, she is your baby.
> Blenheim cavi in the picture, she doesn't bark but loves to have conversations. I have a tri boy, 10yo and she is 7yo.




Nice to hear about your cavaliers, sorry to be out of topic, your dogs look much younger, I'm sure they are the very best company !


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> I totally agree with this! I'm often wearing my VCA just to do errands because it makes me happy.
> 
> Here's an action pic, going out to dinner with my family. The small diamond bracelet at the back was a birthday gift from my mum[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270783




How did I miss this picture!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 
Love the way you stack VCAs and gorgeous blings!!!


----------



## Gina123

Gellingh said:


> Nice to hear about your cavaliers, sorry to be out of topic, your dogs look much younger, I'm sure they are the very best company !




Thank you! They are good company and they get a puppy cut. Also, they eat lot of veggies and fruits.

And occasionally, they like to photo bomb my action pictures. [emoji38]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> How did I miss this picture!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Love the way you stack VCAs and gorgeous blings!!!




Thank you Gina! I'm trying to work on my H collection this year so I'm trying to be good and enjoy my VCA pieces and not adding to it for now [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Gina! I'm trying to work on my H collection this year so I'm trying to be good and enjoy my VCA pieces and not adding to it for now [emoji23][emoji23]




H is highly addictive and dangerous. [emoji7]
I hope you'll find what your heart desires in H and the perfect H collection!!! I'm still fine tuning. 

Tonight I met my gf, another H collector, for a happy hour and discussed h and VCA. [emoji38]

Going neutral today.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> H is highly addictive and dangerous. [emoji7]
> I hope you'll find what your heart desires in H and the perfect H collection!!! I'm still fine tuning.
> 
> Tonight I met my gf, another H collector, for a happy hour and discussed h and VCA. [emoji38]
> 
> Going neutral today.
> 
> View attachment 3284863
> View attachment 3284864




Gorgeous! You look very elegant [emoji7] 

Love your Etoupe too. I have Gris T so I think the colour would be too similar to have both [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## HeidiDavis

Gina123 said:


> H is highly addictive and dangerous. [emoji7]
> I hope you'll find what your heart desires in H and the perfect H collection!!! I'm still fine tuning.
> 
> Tonight I met my gf, another H collector, for a happy hour and discussed h and VCA. [emoji38]
> 
> Going neutral today.
> 
> View attachment 3284863
> View attachment 3284864






Beautimous!!!!!


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> Gorgeous! You look very elegant [emoji7]
> 
> Love your Etoupe too. I have Gris T so I think the colour would be too similar to have both [emoji23][emoji23]




Thank you Natalie! [emoji8]

Gris T and  etoupe colors  have similar hues but you can get it in different sizes or Kelly. [emoji12]


----------



## Gina123

HeidiDavis said:


> Beautimous!!!!!




Thank you Hedi! I had to look up your 'italian' word in urban dictionary, lol! 

Synonym is wonderfultasticprettiuliverly!!! That's a mouthful[emoji12]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

gina123 said:


> thank you hedi! I had to look up your 'italian' word in urban dictionary, lol!
> 
> Synonym is wonderfultasticprettiuliverly!!! That's a mouthful[emoji12]



&#128514;


----------



## HeidiDavis

Gina123 said:


> Thank you Hedi! I had to look up your 'italian' word in urban dictionary, lol!
> 
> Synonym is wonderfultasticprettiuliverly!!! That's a mouthful[emoji12]




That's funny!  I had to look it up the first time I heard it too. I thought it was one of those Lewis Carroll-coined words like "frabjous."  I was kind of disappointed to see it was just slang.  Lol.  Still, it does the job of summing up how beautiful/fabulous you look in your pic!!!


----------



## Gina123

Out with gfs and its turquoise day


----------



## Gina123

HeidiDavis said:


> That's funny!  I had to look it up the first time I heard it too. I thought it was one of those Lewis Carroll-coined words like "frabjous."  I was kind of disappointed to see it was just slang.  Lol.  Still, it does the job of summing up how beautiful/fabulous you look in your pic!!!




Thank you Heidi, you are soooo sweet. [emoji8]


----------



## HADASSA

Gina123 said:


> Out with gfs and its turquoise day
> View attachment 3286512
> View attachment 3286521



Your turquoise B and VA 20 are such a nice pop against your neutral colour palette  Was hoping to see the earrings "in action" too


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> Out with gfs and its turquoise day
> View attachment 3286512
> View attachment 3286521




You look lovely! Happy weekend [emoji1]


----------



## Gina123

HADASSA said:


> Your turquoise B and VA 20 are such a nice pop against your neutral colour palette  Was hoping to see the earrings "in action" too




Thank you HADASSA! [emoji8]

I got my earrings today and so thrilled turquoise colors are good match!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thank you all for letting me share my turquoise joy!

[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> You look lovely! Happy weekend [emoji1]




Thank you Natalie! You too have a wonderful weekend!!!

[emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

HeidiDavis said:


> That's funny!  I had to look it up the first time I heard it too. I thought it was one of those Lewis Carroll-coined words like "frabjous."  I was kind of disappointed to see it was just slang.  Lol.  Still, it does the job of summing up how beautiful/fabulous you look in your pic!!!




Thank you Heidi!!! I'm stealing your word 'beautimous!'

[emoji8]


----------



## HADASSA

Gina123 said:


> Thank you HADASSA! [emoji8]
> 
> I got my earrings today and so thrilled turquoise colors are good match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286733
> 
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share my turquoise joy!
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]



Lovely match - the colours look so vibrant in this lighting. So enjoying the Turquoise party now that you have the earrings


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Gina123 said:


> Thank you HADASSA! [emoji8]
> 
> I got my earrings today and so thrilled turquoise colors are good match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286733
> 
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share my turquoise joy!
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]




This really an awesome combination all those turquoise goodies on total black! Enjoy!!


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> Out with gfs and its turquoise day
> View attachment 3286512
> View attachment 3286521




I love all your turquoise!! I still cannot believe your B is a 25!! The size looks perfect on you!


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> Thank you HADASSA! [emoji8]
> 
> I got my earrings today and so thrilled turquoise colors are good match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286733
> 
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share my turquoise joy!
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]




Gina, did you have a hard time finding a good match? I have seen so many different shade variations for the turquoise and people will tell me the colors look the same but I can see if one piece is a tad darker than the other piece! This is one of my issues with getting a set of turquoise pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gina123 said:


> Thank you HADASSA! [emoji8]
> 
> I got my earrings today and so thrilled turquoise colors are good match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286733
> 
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share my turquoise joy!
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]



So perfect!!!!!
Love the color


----------



## sailorstripes

Gina123 said:


> Thank you HADASSA! [emoji8]
> 
> I got my earrings today and so thrilled turquoise colors are good match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286733
> 
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share my turquoise joy!
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]


Wow, I love these photos and the turquoise looks amazing on you! Love that you wore it with all black!


----------



## Myke518

My new onyx magic pendant-- so wearable and easy! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## perleegirl

Gina123 said:


> Thank you HADASSA! [emoji8]
> 
> I got my earrings today and so thrilled turquoise colors are good match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286733
> 
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share my turquoise joy!
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]


Beautiful turquoise! I'm waiting for a W/G 20 motif.
You have the same watch as me.


----------



## Gina123

sailorstripes said:


> Wow, I love these photos and the turquoise looks amazing on you! Love that you wore it with all black!







texasgirliegirl said:


> So perfect!!!!!
> 
> Love the color







Sappho said:


> I love all your turquoise!! I still cannot believe your B is a 25!! The size looks perfect on you!







Gellingh said:


> This really an awesome combination all those turquoise goodies on total black! Enjoy!!







HADASSA said:


> Lovely match - the colours look so vibrant in this lighting. So enjoying the Turquoise party now that you have the earrings







perleegirl said:


> Beautiful turquoise! I'm waiting for a W/G 20 motif.
> 
> You have the same watch as me.




Thank you Sappho, Gellingh, HADASSA, and perleegirl!!

I'm elated that I found matching earrings!!! Previous turquoise collections were darker and vibrant hues. I would have been happy with any turquoise collection as long as both the necklace and earrings were close match. [emoji7]

My SA said he will be in the look out for a bracelet... [emoji6]


----------



## Gina123

Perleegirl, I love your watch!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji16]

And I have my fingers crossed for you on 20 motif turquoise VCA!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

New little preloved coral friend, love its salmon pink hue


----------



## cece1

Gellingh said:


> New little preloved coral friend, love its salmon pink hue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288602


Gorgeous!!  Is the vintage pretty comfortable when worn stacked?


----------



## Pourquoipas2

cece1 said:


> Gorgeous!!  Is the vintage pretty comfortable when worn stacked?




Thank you, it's a plain ring the more recent version and not the more elaborate vintage type so no problem to stack it !


----------



## cece1

Gellingh said:


> Thank you, it's a plain ring the more recent version and not the more elaborate vintage type so no problem to stack it !
> View attachment 3288676


Thanks!  Enjoy your stunning pieces in good health!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> New little preloved coral friend, love its salmon pink hue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288602




Very pretty! I'm in Paris right now so I asked my SA for lapis and coral and she said neither will ever be produced in the near future. She said no more Turquiose orders will be passed now either as waiting time may be over 2 years. &#128577;


----------



## Junkenpo

Myke518 said:


> My new onyx magic pendant-- so wearable and easy! Thanks for letting me share



Elegant outfit! 



Gellingh said:


> New little preloved coral friend, love its salmon pink hue



I would not have thought to stack, but this looks terrific together!


----------



## Suzie

Gina123 said:


> Thank you HADASSA! [emoji8]
> 
> I got my earrings today and so thrilled turquoise colors are good match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286733
> 
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share my turquoise joy!
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]



How stunning!


----------



## Myke518

Thanks all for your kind words


----------



## dialv

Natalie j said:


> Very pretty! I'm in Paris right now so I asked my SA for lapis and coral and she said neither will ever be produced in the near future. She said no more Turquiose orders will be passed now either as waiting time may be over 2 years. &#128577;




Darn, would love anything Lapis


----------



## kimber418

Gellingh said:


> New little preloved coral friend, love its salmon pink hue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288602



Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing~


----------



## Gina123

Suzie said:


> How stunning!




Thank you Suzie!!! [emoji8] 

I've started my collection but after few pave purchases, I might have depleted my VCA funds for the time being... [emoji12]

I was lurking in other VCA threads and you have an amazing and TDF VCA collection!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Love to see you in the action thread. [emoji16]


----------



## Gina123

Gellingh said:


> New little preloved coral friend, love its salmon pink hue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288602




So pretty, like the way you are stacking rings!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Gina123 said:


> So pretty, like the way you are stacking rings!!!




[emoji4]guess it's because I'm always uncomfortable leaving my preferred stuff unworn at home so I started to stack!


----------



## Linda_2

My new Alhambra necklace


----------



## yubonita

Linda_2 said:


> My new Alhambra necklace




Gorgeous!! Congratulations [emoji322] I have been eyeing this necklace for a while but haven't bought yet. Would you mind posting a mod shot? There are no vca boutiques in my area so im trying to find out how this would look on me &#129303;


----------



## Faith030203

I know I'm a little late to the party but that is STUNNING! Those coral pieces are so unique - lucky you to have found on!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Faith030203 said:


> I know I'm a little late to the party but that is STUNNING! Those coral pieces are so unique - lucky you to have found on!




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
The party's always on!


----------



## Samia

Today


----------



## Alegra

Linda_2 said:


> My new Alhambra necklace


Stunning  congrats!!


----------



## Alegra

Samia said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299230


beautiful


----------



## Gina123

Linda_2 said:


> My new Alhambra necklace




Congrats! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

Samia said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299230




Gorgeous! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## kat99

20 onyx:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kat99 said:


> 20 onyx:



So perfectly pretty&#127800;


----------



## Sparkledolll

kat99 said:


> 20 onyx:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/AYR-dress.jpg?w=700




Gorgeous! So chic [emoji1]


----------



## Faith030203

Kat that outfit is perfection!


----------



## kat99

texasgirliegirl said:


> So perfectly pretty&#127800;





Natalie j said:


> Gorgeous! So chic [emoji1]





Faith030203 said:


> Kat that outfit is perfection!




Thank you ladies! I haven't worn this one in awhile...one of my first and still favorite VCA items


----------



## Gina123

kat99 said:


> 20 onyx:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/AYR-dress.jpg?w=700




You look chic kat99! [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

For fun but can't wear it as a bracelet.

And this is new to the VCA store. Rose gold, pearl and diamond pave


----------



## valnsw

kat99 said:


> 20 onyx:



Looking great there!  U made me re-think that onyx could be a possible choice when wearing with beige / cream outfits


----------



## Gina123

First time wearing this to work. [emoji5]&#65039;
But I didn't wear any other blings to tone down the look.
Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]


----------



## baghagg

Gina123 said:


> First time wearing this to work. [emoji5]&#65039;
> But I didn't wear any other blings to tone down the look.
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3303392



So so so so stunning on you!   It looks like an advertisement!


----------



## Faith030203

Gina123 said:


> First time wearing this to work. [emoji5]&#65039;
> But I didn't wear any other blings to tone down the look.
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3303392



Looks like the perfect amount of glam!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> First time wearing this to work. [emoji5]&#65039;
> But I didn't wear any other blings to tone down the look.
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3303392




Love this [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> Love this [emoji106]&#127995;







Faith030203 said:


> Looks like the perfect amount of glam!







baghagg said:


> So so so so stunning on you!   It looks like an advertisement!




Thank you Natalie, Faith, & baghagg for the kind words. I'm trying to wear my jewelry and carry H more often but maybe not both at the same time to work.

Actually, my go to work horse tote is Faure Le Page. [emoji39]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Gina123 said:


> First time wearing this to work. [emoji5]&#65039;
> But I didn't wear any other blings to tone down the look.
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3303392




Very lovely combination with the jacket!
I wear my VCA for work or I would hardly wear it at all. I think most people aren't aware of the price tag involved fortunately.


----------



## Gina123

Gellingh said:


> Very lovely combination with the jacket!
> I wear my VCA for work or I would hardly wear it at all. I think most people aren't aware of the price tag involved fortunately.




Thank you Gellingh. You are probably right. My co worker noticed my diamond studs or Tiffany lucida pendant or tennis bracelet and gave compliments. So far no one really noticed my VCA. [emoji4]

I carried my b or k bags to work before but with the reality tv shows, more people know so I stop carrying them to work. I take Evie or jyp now.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gina123 said:


> First time wearing this to work. [emoji5]&#65039;
> But I didn't wear any other blings to tone down the look.
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3303392



Love this


----------



## karylicious

gina123 said:


> first time wearing this to work. [emoji5]&#65039;
> but i didn't wear any other blings to tone down the look.
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3303392




stunning!


----------



## chaneljewel

Gina123 said:


> First time wearing this to work. [emoji5]&#65039;
> But I didn't wear any other blings to tone down the look.
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3303392



Love this!


----------



## Gina123

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love this







karylicious said:


> stunning!







chaneljewel said:


> Love this!




Thank you texasgirliegirl, karylicious, & chaneljewel! [emoji8]


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> First time wearing this to work. [emoji5]&#65039;
> But I didn't wear any other blings to tone down the look.
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3303392



That looks beautiful on you! The necklace is just perfect, you can match and wear it with anything. It's so versatile!!


----------



## Gina123

Sappho said:


> That looks beautiful on you! The necklace is just perfect, you can match and wear it with anything. It's so versatile!!




Thank You Sappho! [emoji8]

I do love it and I can't wait to wear it with my earrings soon. [emoji16]


----------



## cckhhc

Gina123 said:


> First time wearing this to work. [emoji5]&#65039;
> But I didn't wear any other blings to tone down the look.
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3303392


Stunning necklace! Hope my DH gets my anniversary hint!


----------



## Gina123

cckhhc said:


> Stunning necklace! Hope my DH gets my anniversary hint!



Thank you cckhhc!

That would be wonderful if our husbands can get our hints. This took a while but I'm happy he came through. [emoji4]

I hope your DH will get it for you on your anniversary, fingers crossed, and persistence will get you there... [emoji16]


----------



## Faith030203

May I share my new-to-me Carnelian vintage?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

My husband got my hint


----------



## valnsw

Faith030203 said:


> May I share my new-to-me Carnelian vintage?



Very pretty! 

This looks like a nice bold red. Did u have a hard time finding the colour tone u wanted?


----------



## valnsw

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband got my hint
> View attachment 3308708



Congrats! Don't we all love it when the hubby gifts it? Making it more meaningful.


----------



## cckhhc

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband got my hint
> View attachment 3308708


This is a show stopper! Congrats! I have a couple of more months to work on my very obvious hints


----------



## baghagg

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband got my hint
> View attachment 3308708



Wow!  It looks so beautiful on you,  congratulations!   When summer comes and one's hands (may) get tanned, white gold/platinums, etc just seem to pop in the summer!


----------



## baghagg

Faith030203 said:


> May I share my new-to-me Carnelian vintage?




It looks very beautiful on you, congratulations!   How do you like it?


----------



## cece1

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband got my hint
> View attachment 3308708


This is so gorgeous!!!  You have a genereous husband!!


----------



## CATEYES

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband got my hint
> View attachment 3308708



Gasp!!!!!!!!! It's gorgeous. Just gorgeous!!! So happy for you your DH got your hint &#128525; I showed my DH and he was impressed as well. He and I love these earrings, now I love the ring more as I don't have any VCA rings. Post more pics in action whenever possible Sheikha Latifa so we can all live through you lol!! &#129303;


----------



## CATEYES

Faith030203 said:


> May I share my new-to-me Carnelian vintage?



It's a beautiful, rich shade of red! I have the vintage carnelian heart and wear it almost everyday as its so comfortable and worry free stone. Congrats!! &#128526;


----------



## Junkenpo

Faith030203 said:


> May I share my new-to-me Carnelian vintage?




What a lovely pop of color!  It looks great against your skin. 



Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband got my hint



_*wolf whistle*_  That is purty!  I'll bet it is blindingly sparkly in the sun. Amazing.


----------



## karylicious

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband got my hint
> View attachment 3308708




Lucky girl!  The Husband did good!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband got my hint
> View attachment 3308708



Smart hubby!  Pretty!


----------



## chaneljewel

Faith030203 said:


> May I share my new-to-me Carnelian vintage?



Like this a lot!


----------



## cung

Faith030203 said:


> May I share my new-to-me Carnelian vintage?



This shade of red is really pop on your skin. Nice 






Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband got my hint
> View attachment 3308708


Your husband is so generous, and congrats on adding new piece to your collection. It must be blindly sparkle...


----------



## klynneann

Gina123 said:


> First time wearing this to work. [emoji5]&#65039;
> But I didn't wear any other blings to tone down the look.
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3303392



Gina, it looks gorgeous on you!!  Congrats!



Faith030203 said:


> May I share my new-to-me Carnelian vintage?



This is lovely - could be dressy or casual, just perfect!



Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband got my hint
> View attachment 3308708



wow!  Incredible!  Congrats!


----------



## kimber418

Faith030203 said:


> May I share my new-to-me Carnelian vintage?



Very pretty!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband got my hint
> View attachment 3308708




So pretty! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Faith030203

valnsw said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> This looks like a nice bold red. Did u have a hard time finding the colour tone u wanted?


Thank you! This was sheer luck - unfortunately I'm not close to any of the boutiques, so I wasn't able to test out a variety of shades. I can see how the carnelian has plenty of variants, though! 

And Sheikha, what a stunning new ring! I'd hardly be able to look away if I were you


----------



## jssl1688

Hello to all my VCA lovelies!! Hope your all having a wonderful Easter. Here's my Easter action shot from montage Laguna.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> Hello to all my VCA lovelies!! Hope your all having a wonderful Easter. Here's my Easter action shot from montage Laguna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313244



Pretty!!
I wore my 20 motif mop today as well. 
Love the Montage in Laguna!!  Hope you are having a nice Easter.


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> Pretty!!
> 
> I wore my 20 motif mop today as well.
> 
> Love the Montage in Laguna!!  Hope you are having a nice Easter.




Thank you Texas. We are twins today. Please share a pic of you as well!!! Hope you had a wonderful Easter with your family as well. Yes, montage is one of our favorite places to visit. Even though we live near by, we stayed a day just to enjoy brunch and host my parents from out of town. ) 

The view and weather is gorg today!!


----------



## blueberryjam

jssl1688 said:


> Thank you Texas. We are twins today. Please share a pic of you as well!!! Hope you had a wonderful Easter with your family as well. Yes, montage is one of our favorite places to visit. Even though we live near by, we stayed a day just to enjoy brunch and host my parents from out of town. )
> 
> The view and weather is gorg today!!
> 
> View attachment 3313344



Awesome view! 
Thanks for sharing your action pic, *jssl*!


----------



## Purrsey

My little piece feels so small in this thread  But I'm loving every bit of it!


----------



## Sparkledolll

jssl1688 said:


> Hello to all my VCA lovelies!! Hope your all having a wonderful Easter. Here's my Easter action shot from montage Laguna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313244




I have this 20 MOP motif but never thought to wear it with red. You look lovely, the colour of the dress really off sets the MOP. [emoji1]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

jssl1688 said:


> Thank you Texas. We are twins today. Please share a pic of you as well!!! Hope you had a wonderful Easter with your family as well. Yes, montage is one of our favorite places to visit. Even though we live near by, we stayed a day just to enjoy brunch and host my parents from out of town. )
> 
> The view and weather is gorg today!!
> 
> View attachment 3313344




What a lucky girl to live near this splendid coast
Enjoy your day.
Wear my MOP 20+5 as well but it's raining[emoji192][emoji192][emoji192]and[emoji190][emoji190][emoji190][emoji25]


----------



## Faith030203

The beautiful thing about VCA is that even the sweets make a big impact. So pretty on you!


----------



## Candice0985

Purrsey said:


> My little piece feels so small in this thread  But I'm loving every bit of it!
> 
> View attachment 3313485



I have this bracelet as well, even though it's a dainty piece it's truly the one piece of jewellery I'm always wearing, I feel naked without it! Enjoy your bracelet!


----------



## jssl1688

blueberryjam said:


> Awesome view!
> Thanks for sharing your action pic, *jssl*!



welcome blueberry



Purrsey said:


> My little piece feels so small in this thread  But I'm loving every bit of it!
> 
> darling!!
> 
> View attachment 3313485





Natalie j said:


> I have this 20 MOP motif but never thought to wear it with red. You look lovely, the color of the dress really off sets the MOP. [emoji1]



thank you natalie. I find the mop, solid gold and diamond pieces to be most versatile for me and my wardrobe. It really goes with everything I wear and in all seasons....the only other colored stone I'd like is turquoise....



Gellingh said:


> What a lucky girl to live near this splendid coast
> Enjoy your day.
> Wear my MOP 20+5 as well but it's raining[emoji192][emoji192][emoji192]and[emoji190][emoji190][emoji190][emoji25]



yes gellingh, i'm extremely lucky to be living in a area that has beautiful weather all year round. ))) given the rain, I hope the mop brings some sunshine to you!!


----------



## Sappho

jssl1688 said:


> Thank you Texas. We are twins today. Please share a pic of you as well!!! Hope you had a wonderful Easter with your family as well. Yes, montage is one of our favorite places to visit. Even though we live near by, we stayed a day just to enjoy brunch and host my parents from out of town. )
> 
> The view and weather is gorg today!!
> 
> View attachment 3313344




Beautiful picture!!!


----------



## Sappho

Purrsey said:


> My little piece feels so small in this thread  But I'm loving every bit of it!
> 
> View attachment 3313485




So pretty!!!


----------



## sailorstripes

Purrsey said:


> My little piece feels so small in this thread  But I'm loving every bit of it!
> 
> View attachment 3313485


I love this on you, and it looks great next to the bag!  What you wrote made me laugh but that bracelet seems like it could be a perfect piece for every day!


----------



## Glamslam

hello ladies,

Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## Monaliceke

Purrsey said:


> My little piece feels so small in this thread  But I'm loving every bit of it!
> 
> View attachment 3313485



I love this too and am thinking of getting one.  It looks lovely on your slim arm


----------



## birkin10600

Glamslam said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures!



Beautiful and lots of bling! &#128525;


----------



## purseinsanity

kat99 said:


> 20 onyx:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/AYR-dress.jpg?w=700



Beautiful!


----------



## Monaliceke

Glamslam said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures!



Very very beautiful!


----------



## Monaliceke

Faith030203 said:


> May I share my new-to-me Carnelian vintage?



Love the carnelian. Very nice!


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> Thank you BBC! It's from our local jewellers. He makes really beautiful simple styles without the hefty brand name price tag. [emoji16][emoji8]
> 
> Here's another in action picture. VA MOP with tennis bracelets. [emoji6][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283568



WOA! I need this stack! Holly Molly! LOVE!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> WOA! I need this stack! Holly Molly! LOVE!




Thanks Rami! I follow you on Instagram so I know you have a beautiful tennis bracelet so all you need in the 5 motif MOP [emoji1]


----------



## birkin10600

VCA Rose Gold vintage and LE Carnelian alhambra in action. Thanks for sharing your stunning collection ladies!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> VCA Rose Gold vintage and LE Carnelian alhambra in action. Thanks for sharing your stunning collection ladies!



Stunning!  I follow you on IG and just realized that


----------



## purseinsanity

This is my bag in action LOL!


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> Stunning!  I follow you on IG and just realized that



Thank you purseinsanity! I've been following you here and IG too. I admire your enormous  stunning collections dear! :thumbup:


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> This is my bag in action LOL!



Wow! &#128525;  these are so blingy. Love, love,  love! &#10084;


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you purseinsanity! I've been following you here and IG too. I admire your enormous  stunning collections dear! :thumbup:





birkin10600 said:


> Wow! &#128525;  these are so blingy. Love, love,  love! &#10084;


----------



## Sparkledolll

purseinsanity said:


> This is my bag in action LOL!




Beautiful! So gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Wearing my RG sweet Alhambra with 20 motif MOP and pearls to the opening night of H festival de metiers in my home city. [emoji1]


----------



## klynneann

Glamslam said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures!



So sparkly!!



birkin10600 said:


> VCA Rose Gold vintage and LE Carnelian alhambra in action. Thanks for sharing your stunning collection ladies!



oh, I love this combo!  Just perfect!



purseinsanity said:


> This is my bag in action LOL!



These pieces look incredible next to the color of your beautiful Dior!


----------



## klynneann

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my RG sweet Alhambra with 20 motif MOP and pearls to the opening night of H festival de metiers in my home city. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316236



Love this with the pearls!  The whole thing makes an incredible statement piece!


----------



## NewBe

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my RG sweet Alhambra with 20 motif MOP and pearls to the opening night of H festival de metiers in my home city. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316236



WOW!  Two thumbs up


----------



## Sparkledolll

klynneann said:


> Love this with the pearls!  The whole thing makes an incredible statement piece!







NewBe said:


> WOW!  Two thumbs up




Thank you so much [emoji8]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Natalie, what a lovely combination!  I hope you enjoyed your evening.


----------



## Tulip2

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my RG sweet Alhambra with 20 motif MOP and pearls to the opening night of H festival de metiers in my home city. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316236



  Just stunning Natalie!  Hope you had a wonderful festival!


----------



## chiaoapple

Really enjoying all your posts! A department store that has a VCA in my area is running a pretty good promotion on jewelry (around every USD1000 you spend, you get USD60 back), so I am thinking of getting the Vintage malachite bracelet... 

Here's my necklace pairing from a couple days ago -- Magic with Vintage 10 motif. Should have arranged them more nicely when taking the photo, but my original purpose was to show someone my watch


----------



## Sparkledolll

Cavalier Girl said:


> Natalie, what a lovely combination!  I hope you enjoyed your evening.







Tulip2 said:


> Just stunning Natalie!  Hope you had a wonderful festival!




Thank you ladies [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

chiaoapple said:


> Really enjoying all your posts! A department store that has a VCA in my area is running a pretty good promotion on jewelry (around every USD1000 you spend, you get USD60 back), so I am thinking of getting the Vintage malachite bracelet...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my necklace pairing from a couple days ago -- Magic with Vintage 10 motif. Should have arranged them more nicely when taking the photo, but my original purpose was to show someone my watch




Very pretty! [emoji1]


----------



## valnsw

Glamslam said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures!



Lovely major bling! &#128525;



birkin10600 said:


> VCA Rose Gold vintage and LE Carnelian alhambra in action. Thanks for sharing your stunning collection ladies!



Loving your carnelian! So sad I missed out on this one. 



purseinsanity said:


> This is my bag in action LOL!



Perfect match! 



Natalie j said:


> Wearing my RG sweet Alhambra with 20 motif MOP and pearls to the opening night of H festival de metiers in my home city. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316236



You would be one of the best dressed at the event! 



chiaoapple said:


> Really enjoying all your posts! A department store that has a VCA in my area is running a pretty good promotion on jewelry (around every USD1000 you spend, you get USD60 back), so I am thinking of getting the Vintage malachite bracelet...
> 
> Here's my necklace pairing from a couple days ago -- Magic with Vintage 10 motif. Should have arranged them more nicely when taking the photo, but my original purpose was to show someone my watch



Out of topic, but I love your jacket! Who is it by?
Gorgeous watch and VCA too of course


----------



## valnsw

Some action shots over the past few weeks.
As u can see, there's a common item in them


----------



## klynneann

chiaoapple said:


> Really enjoying all your posts! A department store that has a VCA in my area is running a pretty good promotion on jewelry (around every USD1000 you spend, you get USD60 back), so I am thinking of getting the Vintage malachite bracelet...
> 
> Here's my necklace pairing from a couple days ago -- Magic with Vintage 10 motif. Should have arranged them more nicely when taking the photo, but my original purpose was to show someone my watch



wow, this is beautiful!


----------



## Monaliceke

chiaoapple said:


> Really enjoying all your posts! A department store that has a VCA in my area is running a pretty good promotion on jewelry (around every USD1000 you spend, you get USD60 back), so I am thinking of getting the Vintage malachite bracelet...
> 
> Here's my necklace pairing from a couple days ago -- Magic with Vintage 10 motif. Should have arranged them more nicely when taking the photo, but my original purpose was to show someone my watch



Love love love your magic necklace


----------



## HADASSA

chiaoapple said:


> Really enjoying all your posts! A department store that has a VCA in my area is running a pretty good promotion on jewelry (around every USD1000 you spend, you get USD60 back), so I am thinking of getting the Vintage malachite bracelet...
> 
> Here's my necklace pairing from a couple days ago -- Magic with Vintage 10 motif. Should have arranged them more nicely when taking the photo, but my original purpose was to show someone my watch



Chiaoapple, I love your Magic Necklace  Have you ever worn with your 10-motifs 
to make a longer necklace?  Would love to see pics of them worn like this


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my RG sweet Alhambra with 20 motif MOP and pearls to the opening night of H festival de metiers in my home city. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316236



Didn't realize that white MOP would look as lovely as it does with WG


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> Some action shots over the past few weeks.
> 
> As u can see, there's a common item in them




So pretty! Looks lovely on you [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Didn't realize that white MOP would look as lovely as it does with WG




Thanks H, it's actually YG MOP. The picture makes it look like WG, think it's the light.


----------



## Tulip2

Brightening up my Friday with my dearly loved Frivole Ring, Single Flower. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji183]


----------



## MyDogTink

Tulip2 said:


> Brightening up my Friday with my dearly loved Frivole Ring, Single Flower. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji183]
> View attachment 3317568




Great piece for a Friday! After driving all you lovely members nuts about what 10 motif I should purchase, I decided that my first order of business is to get the matching earrings for this necklace.


----------



## birkin10600

klynneann said:


> So sparkly!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh, I love this combo!  Just perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> These pieces look incredible next to the color of your beautiful Dior!



Thank you klynneann!


----------



## birkin10600

valnsw said:


> Some action shots over the past few weeks.
> As u can see, there's a common item in them


Congratulations! :thumbup:Wow, you wear it so well! Look so great on you. Thank you too for you kind comment.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Tulip2 said:


> Brightening up my Friday with my dearly loved Frivole Ring, Single Flower. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji183]
> View attachment 3317568




So pretty! I didn't know this ring came with a single flower. [emoji1]


----------



## Tulip2

Natalie j said:


> So pretty! I didn't know this ring came with a single flower. [emoji1]



I fell in love immediately.  VCA uses the most beautiful diamonds!  This ring may be simple, but it shines like the sun!


----------



## kimber418

Tulip2 said:


> Brightening up my Friday with my dearly loved Frivole Ring, Single Flower. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji183]
> View attachment 3317568


So beautiful Tulip.  I love the Frivole collection.


----------



## kimber418

valnsw said:


> Some action shots over the past few weeks.
> As u can see, there's a common item in them


Lovely shots of your Pave Frivole and YG MOP vintage pendant!


----------



## kimber418

MyDogTink said:


> Great piece for a Friday! After driving all you lovely members nuts about what 10 motif I should purchase, I decided that my first order of business is to get the matching earrings for this necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317733





Great idea to get the matching earrings.  Your magic MOP is beautiful on you!


----------



## Tulip2

kimber418 said:


> So beautiful Tulip.  I love the Frivole collection.



Thank you kimber!  I inherited a gorgeous pair of White Gold Di Modolo Diamond Earrings & Necklace when my Mom passed.  This Single WG Flower Frivole Ring coordinates with it so beautifully.  That's why I got it.  My Mother would have loved it too!   

I miss her so much...


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> So pretty! Looks lovely on you [emoji1]



Thanks


----------



## valnsw

kimber418 said:


> Lovely shots of your Pave Frivole and YG MOP vintage pendant!



Thank u. I'm loving the pave frivole earrings!


----------



## valnsw

Tulip2 said:


> Brightening up my Friday with my dearly loved Frivole Ring, Single Flower. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji183]
> View attachment 3317568



Love this frivole ring! I know what u mean when u say it shines like the sun. It sparkles like mad when the light hits it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> Beautiful! So gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





klynneann said:


> So sparkly!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh, I love this combo!  Just perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> These pieces look incredible next to the color of your beautiful Dior!





valnsw said:


> Lovely major bling! &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> Loving your carnelian! So sad I missed out on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> You would be one of the best dressed at the event!
> 
> 
> 
> Out of topic, but I love your jacket! Who is it by?
> Gorgeous watch and VCA too of course



Thank you all so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my RG sweet Alhambra with 20 motif MOP and pearls to the opening night of H festival de metiers in my home city. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316236



Great stacking!!


----------



## purseinsanity

chiaoapple said:


> Really enjoying all your posts! A department store that has a VCA in my area is running a pretty good promotion on jewelry (around every USD1000 you spend, you get USD60 back), so I am thinking of getting the Vintage malachite bracelet...
> 
> Here's my necklace pairing from a couple days ago -- Magic with Vintage 10 motif. Should have arranged them more nicely when taking the photo, but my original purpose was to show someone my watch



So pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

valnsw said:


> Some action shots over the past few weeks.
> As u can see, there's a common item in them


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> Thanks H, it's actually YG MOP. The picture makes it look like WG, think it's the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317457



Beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

Tulip2 said:


> Brightening up my Friday with my dearly loved Frivole Ring, Single Flower. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji183]
> View attachment 3317568



So gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

MyDogTink said:


> Great piece for a Friday! After driving all you lovely members nuts about what 10 motif I should purchase, I decided that my first order of business is to get the matching earrings for this necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317733



Very pretty on you!


----------



## Tulip2

valnsw said:


> Love this frivole ring! I know what u mean when u say it shines like the sun. It sparkles like mad when the light hits it.



I think this is why I've fallen hard for VCA!  The diamonds are beyond lovely.  They may not be large, but when pave set and high quality diamonds meet, the results are spectacular!  I'm glad you like it too.  



purseinsanity said:


> So gorgeous!



Thank you purseinsanity!  I'm so happy with this ring!


----------



## MyDogTink

purseinsanity said:


> Very pretty on you!







kimber418 said:


> Great idea to get the matching earrings.  Your magic MOP is beautiful on you!




Thank you both. I enjoy visiting here. You all have such lovely VCA pieces.


----------



## Gina123

birkin10600 said:


> VCA Rose Gold vintage and LE Carnelian alhambra in action. Thanks for sharing your stunning collection ladies!




Birkin 10600, these two are beautiful combo! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

purseinsanity said:


> This is my bag in action LOL!




Wow, gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my RG sweet Alhambra with 20 motif MOP and pearls to the opening night of H festival de metiers in my home city. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316236




Natalie, love the layering look of pearls and VCA!!! You make want to get my CC petals out!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

chiaoapple said:


> Really enjoying all your posts! A department store that has a VCA in my area is running a pretty good promotion on jewelry (around every USD1000 you spend, you get USD60 back), so I am thinking of getting the Vintage malachite bracelet...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my necklace pairing from a couple days ago -- Magic with Vintage 10 motif. Should have arranged them more nicely when taking the photo, but my original purpose was to show someone my watch




Chiaoapple, you look so elegant, love the VCA on you!


----------



## Gina123

valnsw said:


> Some action shots over the past few weeks.
> 
> As u can see, there's a common item in them




Valnsw, they are so pretty on you! [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Tulip2 said:


> Brightening up my Friday with my dearly loved Frivole Ring, Single Flower. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji183]
> View attachment 3317568




Tulip, Its a gorgeous ring!


----------



## Gina123

MyDogTink said:


> Great piece for a Friday! After driving all you lovely members nuts about what 10 motif I should purchase, I decided that my first order of business is to get the matching earrings for this necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317733




 It's classic and having matching earrings complete the look. [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

This week is a casual Jean week at work. I'm enjoying my VCA necklace and try not to raise too many eyebrows. [emoji12]


----------



## PennyD2911

Gina123 said:


> This week is a casual Jean week at work. I'm enjoying my VCA necklace and try not to raise too many eyebrows. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3320089




You wear it beautifully Gina! The VCA and the Birkin 35  [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> This week is a casual Jean week at work. I'm enjoying my VCA necklace and try not to raise too many eyebrows. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3320089




Thank you Gina! You look beautiful and subtle. Love VCA with jeans and your B [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Tulip2

Gina123 said:


> Tulip, Its a gorgeous ring!



Thank you Gina!  It may be simple, but it really shines!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gorgeous, Gina!  You always look so well put together!

BTW, how are your two Cavaliers?  I'm down to three Cavaliers and one Bichon/Cavalier mix.  My house has never seemed so quiet.


----------



## purseinsanity

Gina123 said:


> This week is a casual Jean week at work. I'm enjoying my VCA necklace and try not to raise too many eyebrows. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3320089



Gorgeous!  Is that diamond?


----------



## purseinsanity

Gina123 said:


> Wow, gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks hon!


----------



## Gina123

PennyD2911 said:


> You wear it beautifully Gina! The VCA and the Birkin 35  [emoji4]




Thank you PennyD! [emoji8]

It's B30, I know, looks big on me. [emoji6]


----------



## Gina123

purseinsanity said:


> Gorgeous!  Is that diamond?







Cavalier Girl said:


> Gorgeous, Gina!  You always look so well put together!
> 
> BTW, how are your two Cavaliers?  I'm down to three Cavaliers and one Bichon/Cavalier mix.  My house has never seemed so quiet.








Natalie j said:


> Thank you Gina! You look beautiful and subtle. Love VCA with jeans and your B [emoji6][emoji6]





Thank you ladies! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]

It is a diamond pave necklace. 

Cavalier Girl, my two fur babies are well. I can't believe how quickly time flies! My oldest will be 11 yo this May and blenheim girl is 8. It's nice to have a full house and I hope you & your fur babies are well, too, [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

Tulip2 said:


> Thank you Gina!  It may be simple, but it really shines!




Simple is beautiful. [emoji8]


----------



## Tulip2

Gina123 said:


> This week is a casual Jean week at work. I'm enjoying my VCA necklace and try not to raise too many eyebrows. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3320089



Oh Wow Gina, how in the world did I miss this?  :shame:

My goodness, your VCA is stunning!  Your B looks quite stylish today too!  Now that's how you do "casual" Friday!!!  Love it!


----------



## Gina123

Tulip2 said:


> Oh Wow Gina, how in the world did I miss this?  :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, your VCA is stunning!  Your B looks quite stylish today too!  Now that's how you do "casual" Friday!!!  Love it!




Thank you for the kind words Tulip! [emoji8]


----------



## sjunky13

birkin10600 said:


> VCA Rose Gold vintage and LE Carnelian alhambra in action. Thanks for sharing your stunning collection ladies!


stunning! Looks sooo good on you.


----------



## sjunky13

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my RG sweet Alhambra with 20 motif MOP and pearls to the opening night of H festival de metiers in my home city. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316236


Fabulous, very Chanel chic!


----------



## sjunky13

chiaoapple said:


> Really enjoying all your posts! A department store that has a VCA in my area is running a pretty good promotion on jewelry (around every USD1000 you spend, you get USD60 back), so I am thinking of getting the Vintage malachite bracelet...
> 
> Here's my necklace pairing from a couple days ago -- Magic with Vintage 10 motif. Should have arranged them more nicely when taking the photo, but my original purpose was to show someone my watch


so classic and elegant! 

I need to stay away from this modeling thread. I am in serious lust!


----------



## sjunky13

Tulip2 said:


> Brightening up my Friday with my dearly loved Frivole Ring, Single Flower. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji183]
> View attachment 3317568





Frivole is my FAVORITE!  Love everything you get Tulip!




sorry no Multi quoting.


----------



## sjunky13

MyDogTink said:


> Great piece for a Friday! After driving all you lovely members nuts about what 10 motif I should purchase, I decided that my first order of business is to get the matching earrings for this necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317733



 Great pendant, what earrings will you get?


----------



## sjunky13

Gina123 said:


> This week is a casual Jean week at work. I'm enjoying my VCA necklace and try not to raise too many eyebrows. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3320089



LOVE everything in this pic!!!


----------



## MyDogTink

sjunky13 said:


> Great pendant, what earrings will you get?




Well, my preference is the magic, 2 motifs but I believe they are only available in YG. I need WG so it will most likely be the vintage Alhambra.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Loving rose gold &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HeidiDavis

ChaneLisette said:


> Loving rose gold &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> All are just too beautiful (especially the watch)!  You must be thrilled!


----------



## shyla14




----------



## klynneann

ChaneLisette said:


> Loving rose gold &#10084;&#65039;





shyla14 said:


> View attachment 3323111




Both of these stacks are just gorgeous!


----------



## Tulip2

sjunky13 said:


> Frivole is my FAVORITE!  Love everything you get Tulip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry no Multi quoting.



So sweet of you to say sjunky!  Frivole is really lovely.  This is definitely a "forever" ring.  VCA is so darn addicting.  Especially if you already have a soft spot in your heart for jewelry.


----------



## ShyShy

Gina123 said:


> This week is a casual Jean week at work. I'm enjoying my VCA necklace and try not to raise too many eyebrows. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3320089



I love this casual look Gina.  I was considering the frivole pave 9 motif necklace, but seeing your 10 motif makes me .


----------



## sailorstripes

shyla14 said:


> View attachment 3323111


Love this stack so much!


----------



## NewBe

ChaneLisette said:


> Loving rose gold &#10084;&#65039;


Beautiful stack and especially the watch.  May I ask is your watch a 25mm or 32mm? Thanks.


----------



## ChaneLisette

HeidiDavis said:


> ChaneLisette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving rose gold &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> All are just too beautiful (especially the watch)!  You must be thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing my joy with me!
> 
> 
> 
> klynneann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these stacks are just gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> NewBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful stack and especially the watch.  May I ask is your watch a 25mm or 32mm? Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! The watch is the 25mm.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> This week is a casual Jean week at work. I'm enjoying my VCA necklace and try not to raise too many eyebrows. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3320089



You raised my eyebrows with all your fabulous accessories!!


----------



## birkin10600

Gina123 said:


> Birkin 10600, these two are beautiful combo! [emoji173]&#65039;











sjunky13 said:


> stunning! Looks sooo good on you.



Thank you lovely ladies for your kind comments! &#128525;


----------



## Gina123

Sappho said:


> You raised my eyebrows with all your fabulous accessories!!







ShyShy said:


> I love this casual look Gina.  I was considering the frivole pave 9 motif necklace, but seeing your 10 motif makes me .




Sappho, Shyshy, thank you for the kind words! [emoji8]

Shyshy, frivole pave 9 motif necklace is beautiful!!! Special anniversary coming up?

I went with the Alhambra because I purchased the ring several years ago, then the earrings. I now have a matching set.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Wearing my 10 Motif with a hot pink shirt and my 1 year old daughter in my arms.


----------



## MyDogTink

AntiqueShopper said:


> Wearing my 10 Motif with a hot pink shirt and my 1 year old daughter in my arms.




How perfect. Enjoy the special day and your new necklace.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MyDogTink said:


> How perfect. Enjoy the special day and your new necklace.



Thank you!


----------



## HeidiDavis

AntiqueShopper said:


> Wearing my 10 Motif with a hot pink shirt and my 1 year old daughter in my arms.


 

Aww, such precious gems--both your VCA necklace and your beautiful daughter!  Another fun part of collecting VCA is that the pieces are special enough to be passed down for generations.  My daughter already has dibs on my Sweet onyx earrings.  Lol.


----------



## HADASSA

antiqueshopper said:


> wearing my 10 motif with a hot pink shirt and my 1 year old daughter in my arms.





heididavis said:


> aww, such precious gems--both your vca necklace and your beautiful daughter!  Another fun part of collecting vca is that the pieces are special enough to be passed down for generations.  My daughter already has dibs on my sweet onyx earrings.  Lol.



+1


----------



## CATEYES

AntiqueShopper said:


> Wearing my 10 Motif with a hot pink shirt and my 1 year old daughter in my arms.



Gorg!!! Both the necklace and her &#128522;


----------



## kimber418

AntiqueShopper said:


> Wearing my 10 Motif with a hot pink shirt and my 1 year old daughter in my arms.


Love this!   Your daughter & necklace are beautiful!   What a fun piece to wear!  I totally agree with Heidi about VCA being passed down generation after generation.   I have two daughters also and I am am so happy to have my pieces to pass down to them someday.


----------



## klynneann

AntiqueShopper said:


> Wearing my 10 Motif with a hot pink shirt and my 1 year old daughter in my arms.



It looks so perfect on you!  And your little girl is such a cutie!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

HeidiDavis said:


> Aww, such precious gems--both your VCA necklace and your beautiful daughter!  Another fun part of collecting VCA is that the pieces are special enough to be passed down for generations.  My daughter already has dibs on my Sweet onyx earrings.  Lol.



Thank you!  My daughter definately loves jewelry and handbags.  Her daddy is in trouble.  Hehe!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

HADASSA said:


> +1



Thank you!  I am lucky to have both.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

CATEYES said:


> Gorg!!! Both the necklace and her &#128522;



Thank you!  She is such a sweetie!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

kimber418 said:


> Love this!   Your daughter & necklace are beautiful!   What a fun piece to wear!  I totally agree with Heidi about VCA being passed down generation after generation.   I have two daughters also and I am am so happy to have my pieces to pass down to them someday.



Thank you! She loves jewelry!  I have a good size collection of Tiffany to pass down.  Time to work on my Van Cleef.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

klynneann said:


> It looks so perfect on you!  And your little girl is such a cutie!!



Thank you!  I feel very fortunate to have her, son and hubby; the necklace is just icing on the cake.


----------



## purseinsanity

AntiqueShopper said:


> Wearing my 10 Motif with a hot pink shirt and my 1 year old daughter in my arms.



Your necklace is beautiful, but your daughter is priceless!  What a cutie!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Agree with the others that your daughter is cute!


----------



## loves

AntiqueShopper said:


> Wearing my 10 Motif with a hot pink shirt and my 1 year old daughter in my arms.



love your vca, it is gorgeous and your baby daughter is such a sweetheart!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

purseinsanity said:


> Your necklace is beautiful, but your daughter is priceless!  What a cutie!!



Thank you!  She is my little princess!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

chaneljewel said:


> Agree with the others that your daughter is cute!



Thank you!  She is definately a future purseforum member as she loves purses, shoes and jewelry.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

loves said:


> love your vca, it is gorgeous and your baby daughter is such a sweetheart!



Thank you!  I feel so lucky to have my tutu loving princess.  .


----------



## Candice0985

My favourite bracelets!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Candice0985 said:


> My favourite bracelets!
> View attachment 3327175



Great stack!


----------



## Candice0985

AntiqueShopper said:


> Great stack!



Thanks! I love your new 10 motif YG necklace, it looks gorgeous on you


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Candice0985 said:


> Thanks! I love your new 10 motif YG necklace, it looks gorgeous on you



Thank you!  I have wanted one for a very long time, and hubby said I could have it for our 5th anniversary (which is in July).


----------



## birkin10600

Action shot of my Vintage Alhambra.


----------



## MYH

I just purchased a blue porcelain pendant and wanted to share since others have been so helpful in posting photos.


----------



## Freckles1

MYH said:


> I just purchased a blue porcelain pendant and wanted to share since others have been so helpful in posting photos.
> View attachment 3328564




Girlfriend I may need to copy....


----------



## MYH

Freckles1 said:


> Girlfriend I may need to copy....


Please do! I would be honored and flattered.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MYH said:


> I just purchased a blue porcelain pendant and wanted to share since others have been so helpful in posting photos.
> View attachment 3328564



So pretty!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> I just purchased a blue porcelain pendant and wanted to share since others have been so helpful in posting photos.
> View attachment 3328564




Beautiful! Looks like an advertisement. [emoji254]


----------



## ChaneLisette

MYH said:


> I just purchased a blue porcelain pendant and wanted to share since others have been so helpful in posting photos.
> View attachment 3328564



So pretty!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MYH said:


> I just purchased a blue porcelain pendant and wanted to share since others have been so helpful in posting photos.
> View attachment 3328564



This looks beautiful.


----------



## birkin10600

MYH said:


> I just purchased a blue porcelain pendant and wanted to share since others have been so helpful in posting photos.
> View attachment 3328564



Gorgeous! &#128525; You wear it so well.


----------



## sailorstripes

MYH said:


> I just purchased a blue porcelain pendant and wanted to share since others have been so helpful in posting photos.
> View attachment 3328564


What a gorgeous photo. Thank you for posting it and sharing with us. You look wonderful!


----------



## MYH

AntiqueShopper said:


> So pretty!





BBC said:


> Beautiful! Looks like an advertisement. [emoji254]





ChaneLisette said:


> So pretty!





texasgirliegirl said:


> This looks beautiful.





birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous! &#128525; You wear it so well.





sailorstripes said:


> What a gorgeous photo. Thank you for posting it and sharing with us. You look wonderful!


You all are too kind!  Thank you.  I'm thinking of starting a thread entitled "Show us your VCA necklace paired with scarves"  Any interest?


----------



## CATEYES

MYH said:


> I just purchased a blue porcelain pendant and wanted to share since others have been so helpful in posting photos.
> View attachment 3328564



This is quite lovely together!! I actually like it a lot!!! I've always wondered how ladies tied their scarves with this little "knot" in the middle.


----------



## klynneann

birkin10600 said:


> Action shot of my Vintage Alhambra.





MYH said:


> I just purchased a blue porcelain pendant and wanted to share since others have been so helpful in posting photos.
> View attachment 3328564



Both of these are so so pretty!!  And yet completely different - really shows off the versatility of these pieces.


----------



## cung

MYH said:


> I just purchased a blue porcelain pendant and wanted to share since others have been so helpful in posting photos.
> View attachment 3328564



You look fab with this, and it's def. a bit bigger than vintage in size, which makes it really special.


----------



## Notorious Pink

myh said:


> you all are too kind!  Thank you.  I'm thinking of starting a thread entitled "show us your vca necklace paired with scarves"  any interest?




yes!!!


----------



## birkin10600

klynneann said:


> Both of these are so so pretty!!  And yet completely different - really shows off the versatility of these pieces.



Thank you dear. 







MYH said:


> You all are too kind!  Thank you.  I'm thinking of starting a thread entitled "Show us your VCA necklace paired with scarves"  Any interest?



Yes! Love to see that thread.&#128522;


----------



## MYH

V neck sweater and black 10 motif Alhambra.


----------



## HeidiDavis

MYH said:


> View attachment 3330537
> 
> 
> V neck sweater and black 10 motif Alhambra.


 
Every single photo you have posted is so beautiful!  You have a lovely style that is simple, clean, classic and elegant.  I so admire that!  And the VCA pieces you've acquired are the exact ones I would choose!  Keep the pics coming so I can use them for inspiration! Lol.


----------



## pazt

MYH said:


> View attachment 3330537
> 
> 
> V neck sweater and black 10 motif Alhambra.



10-motif ms do work with vneck tops! Love it!


----------



## MYH

pazt said:


> 10-motif ms do work with vneck tops! Love it!


Yes! I always wear mine with a vneck. I was reading a thread where people were saying it didn't work and I was confused! Lol. 


CATEYES said:


> This is quite lovely together!! I actually like it a lot!!! I've always wondered how ladies tied their scarves with this little "knot" in the middle.


Hi cateyes. Just bias fold your scarf. Twist it into a knot in the middle.  And then tie a small knot securing the scarf behind your neck and adjust the length so the knot falls where you want it too. 


cung said:


> You look fab with this, and it's def. a bit bigger than vintage in size, which makes it really special.


Yes, I have a magic MOP ring and the pendant is exactly that size. I love it. 



HeidiDavis said:


> Every single photo you have posted is so beautiful!  You have a lovely style that is simple, clean, classic and elegant.  I so admire that!  And the VCA pieces you've acquired are the exact ones I would choose!  Keep the pics coming so I can use them for inspiration! Lol.


Oh thank you! How very nice of you to say. I actually have a very small VCA collex. Just 6 pieces. But I use them all the time.


----------



## chiaoapple

Gina123 said:


> This week is a casual Jean week at work. I'm enjoying my VCA necklace and try not to raise too many eyebrows. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3320089


Go ahead and raise eyebrows -- you look smashing!


----------



## Gina123

chiaoapple said:


> Go ahead and raise eyebrows -- you look smashing!




Thank you chiaoapple! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

MYH said:


> View attachment 3330537
> 
> 
> V neck sweater and black 10 motif Alhambra.




MYH, It's beautiful on you and it's a classic piece. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

birkin10600 said:


> Action shot of my Vintage Alhambra.




You look lovely and love the way bright red colors are assembled and layered with 20s. [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Candice0985 said:


> My favourite bracelets!
> View attachment 3327175




Love that combo, too![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MYH

Gina123 said:


> This week is a casual Jean week at work. I'm enjoying my VCA necklace and try not to raise too many eyebrows. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3320089



You look gorgeous Gina! Love your black B too.


----------



## birkin10600

Gina123 said:


> You look lovely and love the way bright red colors are assembled and layered with 20s. [emoji7]



Thank you dear! &#10084;


----------



## chiaoapple

Malachite 10 motif -- got her last week! I was originally thinking of the getting the 5 motif, but when I saw I could use the 10 as a bracelet as well, there was no turning back... First time wearing, going super casual.


----------



## baghagg

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite 10 motif -- got her last week! I was originally thinking of the getting the 5 motif, but when I saw I could use the 10 as a bracelet as well, there was no turning back... First time wearing, going super casual.



So very stunning,  and looks great with your skin tone.   Congratulations.   That's the next one in my ' hit list.'


----------



## purseinsanity

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite 10 motif -- got her last week! I was originally thinking of the getting the 5 motif, but when I saw I could use the 10 as a bracelet as well, there was no turning back... First time wearing, going super casual.



Amazing!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite 10 motif -- got her last week! I was originally thinking of the getting the 5 motif, but when I saw I could use the 10 as a bracelet as well, there was no turning back... First time wearing, going super casual.



Such a happy color.


----------



## cung

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite 10 motif -- got her last week! I was originally thinking of the getting the 5 motif, but when I saw I could use the 10 as a bracelet as well, there was no turning back... First time wearing, going super casual.



Just stunning!!!


----------



## gagabag

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite 10 motif -- got her last week! I was originally thinking of the getting the 5 motif, but when I saw I could use the 10 as a bracelet as well, there was no turning back... First time wearing, going super casual.




That looked so amazing on you! [emoji173]&#65039;
Did you have it lengthened or was that the normal length? Ta!


----------



## chiaoapple

Thank you everyone! 
It is the original standard 10 motif length. I am actually going to get it lenghtened soon in order to wear comfortably as a three strand bracelet. As it is I can make a two strand with a long dangly bit, but would like to do it properly! My SA says lenghtening is free within 3 months of purchase (never knew this!), but after then it would be over 6 or 7 hundred. Yikes!


----------



## chiaoapple

baghagg said:


> So very stunning,  and looks great with your skin tone.   Congratulations.   That's the next one in my ' hit list.'











purseinsanity said:


> Amazing!











texasgirliegirl said:


> Such a happy color.











cung said:


> Just stunning!!!











gagabag said:


> That looked so amazing on you! [emoji173]&#65039;
> Did you have it lengthened or was that the normal length? Ta!



Meant to refer to all your kind responses in the post above! Thanks again.


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite 10 motif -- got her last week! I was originally thinking of the getting the 5 motif, but when I saw I could use the 10 as a bracelet as well, there was no turning back... First time wearing, going super casual.




Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## pazt

chiaoapple said:


> Thank you everyone!
> It is the original standard 10 motif length. I am actually going to get it lenghtened soon in order to wear comfortably as a three strand bracelet. As it is I can make a two strand with a long dangly bit, but would like to do it properly! My SA says lenghtening is free within 3 months of purchase (never knew this!), but after then it would be over 6 or 7 hundred. Yikes!



Beautiful! Great idea lengthening it - I find it more versatile if you do so !


----------



## birkin10600

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite 10 motif -- got her last week! I was originally thinking of the getting the 5 motif, but when I saw I could use the 10 as a bracelet as well, there was no turning back... First time wearing, going super casual.



Gorgeous! Love it... matching with your watch!  &#128538;


----------



## Candice0985

My WG Frivole necklace. It's so reflective that it is difficult to take a decent picture of it!


----------



## baghagg

chiaoapple said:


> Thank you everyone!
> It is the original standard 10 motif length. I am actually going to get it lenghtened soon in order to wear comfortably as a three strand bracelet. As it is I can make a two strand with a long dangly bit, but would like to do it properly! My SA says lenghtening is free within 3 months of purchase (never knew this!), but after then it would be over 6 or 7 hundred. Yikes!



Just an fyi:  I lengthened my 10 motif simply because i liked the look better as a necklace,  and my wrist is 15 cm, and it does not work as a bracelet wrapped three times.  Maybe your wrist is smaller?


----------



## Gina123

MYH said:


> You look gorgeous Gina! Love your black B too.




Thank you MYH for the kind words! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite 10 motif -- got her last week! I was originally thinking of the getting the 5 motif, but when I saw I could use the 10 as a bracelet as well, there was no turning back... First time wearing, going super casual.




Congrats chiaoapple! It is simply gorgeous on you! [emoji7]


----------



## pazt

Wearing 2 magic alhambra long pendant - malachite and carnelian. Off to a VCA party a few weeks ago :


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> Wearing 2 magic alhambra long pendant - malachite and carnelian. Off to a VCA party a few weeks ago :




Beautiful!


----------



## sailorstripes

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 3333211
> 
> My WG Frivole necklace. It's so reflective that it is difficult to take a decent picture of it!


Thank you for sharing this picture with us. I was just thinking of this piece! It is so beautiful, did you try on the YG too or did you know WG was the one for you? It is lovely on you!


----------



## sailorstripes

pazt said:


> Wearing 2 magic alhambra long pendant - malachite and carnelian. Off to a VCA party a few weeks ago :


Such a great look on you! I love that you paired them and I like your blouse too! (Or maybe it's a dress). Gorgeous!


----------



## HeidiDavis

pazt said:


> Wearing 2 magic alhambra long pendant - malachite and carnelian. Off to a VCA party a few weeks ago :


 
Beautiful pops of color on black!  Love it!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 3333211
> 
> My WG Frivole necklace. It's so reflective that it is difficult to take a decent picture of it!




Beautiful!  It's nice to see this lovely pendant in WG for a change as well!


----------



## MYH

pazt said:


> Wearing 2 magic alhambra long pendant - malachite and carnelian. Off to a VCA party a few weeks ago :


Oh I am drooling.  Love how you combined carnelian and malachite.  Just gorgeous.


----------



## chiaoapple

baghagg said:


> Just an fyi:  I lengthened my 10 motif simply because i liked the look better as a necklace,  and my wrist is 15 cm, and it does not work as a bracelet wrapped three times.  Maybe your wrist is smaller?



Thanks for the heads up! My wrist is 13cm, and the SA says by adding links to each section the length would increase by around 5cm, which make a 3 strand bracelet viable. But would definitely double check before deciding.
Did you also lenghten by adding links to each section, or by having an extension at one end? I thought that was how vca necklaces were lenghtened (my magic 6 motif was done with an extension) until the SA told me the about adding to each section .


----------



## baghagg

chiaoapple said:


> Thanks for the heads up! My wrist is 13cm, and the SA says by adding links to each section the length would increase by around 5cm, which make a 3 strand bracelet viable. But would definitely double check before deciding.
> Did you also lenghten by adding links to each section, or by having an extension at one end? I thought that was how vca necklaces were lenghtened (my magic 6 motif was done with an extension) until the SA told me the about adding to each section .



Yes, lengthened with links,  not extender.


----------



## pazt

MYH said:


> Oh I am drooling.  Love how you combined carnelian and malachite.  Just gorgeous.



Thank you MYH!!! i love them both!!


----------



## pazt

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful!




thanks Penny!!!


----------



## pazt

sailorstripes said:


> Such a great look on you! I love that you paired them and I like your blouse too! (Or maybe it's a dress). Gorgeous!



Thank you - it is a dress!


----------



## pazt

HeidiDavis said:


> Beautiful pops of color on black!  Love it!



Thanks Heidi! love that color combo - a little christmas-y - but i think it's all year round!


----------



## Sappho

pazt said:


> Wearing 2 magic alhambra long pendant - malachite and carnelian. Off to a VCA party a few weeks ago :




Such pretty pedants!


----------



## purseinsanity

Everyone looks great!!


----------



## Candice0985

sailorstripes said:


> Thank you for sharing this picture with us. I was just thinking of this piece! It is so beautiful, did you try on the YG too or did you know WG was the one for you? It is lovely on you!


 thank you! I tried on the YG as well, I originally walked into the store wanting the YG but the WG for some reason looked better on me, maybe because of the size of the pendant and the reflective polish of the YG it gave my fair cool toned skin a weird colour when the light reflected on it.



HeidiDavis said:


> Beautiful!  It's nice to see this lovely pendant in WG for a change as well!


 thanks! the YG is certainly more popular 

also pardon my crazy hair, it was driving me nuts at work so I threw it up in a quick ponytail, now seeing the photo I now realize it was super messy lol!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

pazt said:


> Wearing 2 magic alhambra long pendant - malachite and carnelian. Off to a VCA party a few weeks ago :


So beautiful! Worn like this, you can really appreciate how well made and lovely the chains are. Great look.


----------



## chiaoapple

ChaneLisette said:


> Loving rose gold &#10084;&#65039;


Everything on your wrist is TDF (we are Clic H twins 
Especially LOVE the watch!


----------



## Gina123

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 3333211
> 
> My WG Frivole necklace. It's so reflective that it is difficult to take a decent picture of it!



Candice, WG frivole is beautiful on you!


----------



## Gina123

Not the best pic but 
	

		
			
		

		
	




You can almost make out my pave Alhambra ring. [emoji12]


----------



## **Chanel**

Gina123 said:


> Not the best pic but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338335
> 
> 
> You can almost make out my pave Alhambra ring. [emoji12]



Beautiful! Really like your Rubis Kelly as well, such a beautiful color .


----------



## **Chanel**

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite 10 motif -- got her last week! I was originally thinking of the getting the 5 motif, but when I saw I could use the 10 as a bracelet as well, there was no turning back... First time wearing, going super casual.



Looks perfect with your skintone and your watch .



Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 3333211
> 
> My WG Frivole necklace. It's so reflective that it is difficult to take a decent picture of it!



Looks great on you! I don't see the WG Frivole necklace often, so it is nice to see one in action now .



pazt said:


> Wearing 2 magic alhambra long pendant - malachite and carnelian. Off to a VCA party a few weeks ago :



They look fabulous worn together. Very eye catching and striking against black .


----------



## cheeseny

First time wearing my new Vintage Alhambra onyx pendant &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sailorstripes

cheeseny said:


> First time wearing my new Vintage Alhambra onyx pendant &#10084;&#65039;


So pretty on you. I love the whole outfit, your bag most definitely included!


----------



## kimber418

cheeseny said:


> First time wearing my new Vintage Alhambra onyx pendant &#10084;&#65039;


So beautiful!


----------



## **Chanel**

cheeseny said:


> First time wearing my new Vintage Alhambra onyx pendant &#10084;&#65039;



Looks perfect on you !


----------



## cheeseny

sailorstripes said:


> So pretty on you. I love the whole outfit, your bag most definitely included!


THANK YOU ^^


----------



## cheeseny

**Chanel** said:


> Looks perfect on you !


Thank you Chanel


----------



## cheeseny

kimber418 said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you, Kimber


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> Not the best pic but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338335
> 
> 
> You can almost make out my pave Alhambra ring. [emoji12]




Gina you inspire me to wear my pieces out and about more! Here's my effort today. It's Kings day here in the Netherlands so we are out partying and celebrating not going to work tomorrow. [emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Gina you inspire me to wear my pieces out and about more! Here's my effort today. It's Kings day here in the Netherlands so we are out partying and celebrating not going to work tomorrow. [emoji6][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339242



Happy King's Day Natalie - gorgeous stack as usual 

Didn't realize that you have my HG - the Perlee Pave RG


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Happy King's Day Natalie - gorgeous stack as usual
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize that you have my HG - the Perlee Pave RG




Thanks H! You are always so kind. [emoji8][emoji1]


----------



## All things chic

My mop vintage pendant


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Large fleurette earrings today


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Large fleurette earrings today



Never tire of seeing these - gorgeous my friend


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Never tire of seeing these - gorgeous my friend



Thank you so much. 
I wear them all the time. Very easy to wear.


----------



## marksuzy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Large fleurette earrings today




TGG encouraged me to buy the large Fleurette and I have never looked back. I love them and wear them every day!


----------



## 00sara00

Natalie j said:


> Gina you inspire me to wear my pieces out and about more! Here's my effort today. It's Kings day here in the Netherlands so we are out partying and celebrating not going to work tomorrow. [emoji6][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339242




I just could not resist the beautiful color of your Chanel bag! 
What is the color name if I may ask?


----------



## Sparkledolll

00sara00 said:


> I just could not resist the beautiful color of your Chanel bag!
> What is the color name if I may ask?




Thanks, I bought it last year. I don't have the color code anymore but it's burgundy lambskin with gold hardware. Someone on the Chanel mini thread might be able to identify it though.


----------



## 00sara00

Natalie j said:


> Thanks, I bought it last year. I don't have the color code anymore but it's burgundy lambskin with gold hardware. Someone on the Chanel mini thread might be able to identify it though.




Thank you dear. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

TGG, I love these on you!  Can you tell me the millimeter size of these?  Also, can you show a picture of the back?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> TGG, I love these on you!  Can you tell me the millimeter size of these?  Also, can you show a picture of the back?



Happy to!!
Will PM


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Happy to!!
> Will PM



Thank you so much, TGG!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you so much, TGG!



Always happy to enable &#128521;&#128536;


----------



## purseinsanity

cheeseny said:


> First time wearing my new Vintage Alhambra onyx pendant &#10084;&#65039;



So pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> Gina you inspire me to wear my pieces out and about more! Here's my effort today. It's Kings day here in the Netherlands so we are out partying and celebrating not going to work tomorrow. [emoji6][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339242


----------



## purseinsanity

All things chic said:


> My mop vintage pendant





texasgirliegirl said:


> Large fleurette earrings today



Both stunning!


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> Large fleurette earrings today


Beautiful TGG!



All things chic said:


> My mop vintage pendant


love this necklace, it's so classic 


Natalie j said:


> Gina you inspire me to wear my pieces out and about more! Here's my effort today. It's Kings day here in the Netherlands so we are out partying and celebrating not going to work tomorrow. [emoji6][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339242


I love a bracelet stack and this one is fantastic, Hope you enjoyed your day off!



cheeseny said:


> First time wearing my new Vintage Alhambra onyx pendant &#10084;&#65039;


 congrats, this is a great purchase, I've been eyeing the YG onyx for some time now 

enjoy your new necklace!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> Large fleurette earrings today



Perfection! Look so nice on you! &#10084;


----------



## birkin10600

All things chic said:


> My mop vintage pendant



Beautiful! &#128525;


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Gina you inspire me to wear my pieces out and about more! Here's my effort today. It's Kings day here in the Netherlands so we are out partying and celebrating not going to work tomorrow. [emoji6][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339242



Love everything I see here! &#10084;


----------



## Purrsey

VCA exhibition coming up. Will go and have my eyes and heart dazzled.


----------



## kat99

A few from the past month from my blog where I realized there was some VCA to share 

Socrate ring:







Alhambra onyx:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kat99 said:


> A few from the past month from my blog where I realized there was some VCA to share
> 
> Socrate ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra onyx:


What a cute strap on your bolide!!


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3341107
> 
> VCA exhibition coming up. Will go and have my eyes and heart dazzled.



Oh I wish this was in my area!


----------



## birkin10600

Turquoise necklace and earrings in action. Thank you for letting me share. &#10084;


----------



## sailorstripes

birkin10600 said:


> Turquoise necklace and earrings in action. Thank you for letting me share. &#10084;


I love these pieces paired with Tohu Bohu! Gorgeous on you!


----------



## birkin10600

sailorstripes said:


> I love these pieces paired with Tohu Bohu! Gorgeous on you!



Thank you love! &#10084;  You must be a hermes scarf lover to spot on that Tohu!


----------



## ForeverInPink

birkin10600 said:


> Turquoise necklace and earrings in action. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]




Love your turquoise too Birkin10600! [emoji4]


----------



## HADASSA

birkin10600 said:


> Turquoise necklace and earrings in action. Thank you for letting me share. &#10084;



Gorgeous and elegant as always


----------



## birkin10600

ForeverInPink said:


> Love your turquoise too Birkin10600! [emoji4]



Thank you ForeverInPink! &#10084;







HADASSA said:


> Gorgeous and elegant as always



Awww.... you're so kind love! &#128525;


----------



## sailorstripes

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you love! &#10084;  You must be a hermes scarf lover to spot on that Tohu!


Ha ha, I do love H scarves but would only recognize a few. I have a Tohu Bohu twilly which I love, so it is one of my favorite patterns to see, and you wear it so well!


----------



## **Chanel**

Natalie j said:


> Gina you inspire me to wear my pieces out and about more! Here's my effort today. It's Kings day here in the Netherlands so we are out partying and celebrating not going to work tomorrow. [emoji6][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339242



Love your VCA but really like that Chanel flap as well .



All things chic said:


> My mop vintage pendant



Very classy and elegant!



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3341107
> 
> VCA exhibition coming up. Will go and have my eyes and heart dazzled.



Sounds amazing, have fun !



kat99 said:


> A few from the past month from my blog where I realized there was some VCA to share
> 
> Socrate ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra onyx:



You look fabulous as always, *kat*. Flower straps works great with your Bolide.
And I just love your Socrate ring .



birkin10600 said:


> Turquoise necklace and earrings in action. Thank you for letting me share. &#10084;



Wow, turquoise suits you so beautiful .
And so does your Tohu Bohu! 
Seeing all the beautiful VCA action shots makes me regret not getting into VCA sooner, like 10 years ago, when prices were not as crazy as they are now .


----------



## birkin10600

**Chanel** said:


> Love your VCA but really like that Chanel flap as well .
> 
> 
> 
> Very classy and elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds amazing, have fun !
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous as always, *kat*. Flower straps works great with your Bolide.
> And I just love your Socrate ring .
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, turquoise suits you so beautiful .
> And so does your Tohu Bohu!
> Seeing all the beautiful VCA action shots makes me regret not getting into VCA sooner, like 10 years ago, when prices were not as crazy as they are now .



Oh! You're so kind! &#128525; I know, if we have the crystal ball. I heard from my SA that there will be another price increase on May 1 in the country where I live. &#128560;


----------



## **Chanel**

birkin10600 said:


> Oh! You're so kind! &#128525; I know, if we have the crystal ball. I heard from my SA that there will be another price increase on May 1 in the country where I live. &#128560;



Yes, my SA also told me about the price increase. I don't even want to know VCA prices over 10 years from now, lol.
However, looking forward to visit VCA in July to pick someting up and play with some other items .
We don't have a VCA boutique in my country at all, and it has been a while since my last visit to VCA during my travels, so I can't wait .


----------



## birkin10600

**Chanel** said:


> Yes, my SA also told me about the price increase. I don't even want to know VCA prices over 10 years from now, lol.
> However, looking forward to visit VCA in July to pick someting up and play with some other items .
> We don't have a VCA boutique in my country at all, and it has been a while since my last visit to VCA during my travels, so I can't wait .



Good luck! &#128522;  Hope you can find what you want and in the price not so bad!


----------



## pazt

birkin10600 said:


> Turquoise necklace and earrings in action. Thank you for letting me share. &#10084;



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Myke518

VCA kind of day at work (I can't help it, I love things that  match )


----------



## lisawhit

Myke518 said:


> VCA kind of day at work (I can't help it, I love things that  match )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346771


gorgeous


----------



## MyDogTink

Myke518 said:


> VCA kind of day at work (I can't help it, I love things that  match )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346771




That's perfection.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Myke518 said:


> VCA kind of day at work (I can't help it, I love things that  match )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346771




Beautiful!!! (I love matching too!)


----------



## kimber418

Myke518 said:


> VCA kind of day at work (I can't help it, I love things that  match )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346771


Beautiful combo.   Love your Onyx Magic!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Myke518 said:


> VCA kind of day at work (I can't help it, I love things that  match )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346771



So pretty!!!
Now I want this pendant...!!!&#128522;


----------



## purseinsanity

kat99 said:


> A few from the past month from my blog where I realized there was some VCA to share
> 
> Socrate ring:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Bolide-Fendi-Strap-Close-Up.jpg?w=700
> 
> Alhambra onyx:
> 
> i0.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Gucci-Marmont.jpg?w=700



You look great!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> Turquoise necklace and earrings in action. Thank you for letting me share. &#10084;



You are KILLING me with your turquoise!!


----------



## purseinsanity

**Chanel** said:


> Seeing all the beautiful VCA action shots makes me regret not getting into VCA sooner, like 10 years ago, when prices were not as crazy as they are now .



I know, right?


----------



## purseinsanity

Myke518 said:


> VCA kind of day at work (I can't help it, I love things that  match )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346771



Love this!


----------



## madisonmamaw

kat99 said:


> A few from the past month from my blog where I realized there was some VCA to share
> 
> Socrate ring:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Bolide-Fendi-Strap-Close-Up.jpg?w=700
> 
> Alhambra onyx:
> 
> i0.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Gucci-Marmont.jpg?w=700



darling your ring is pushing me off the edge!! its perfect on you, major skills on outfitting


----------



## Myke518

lisawhit said:


> gorgeous







MyDogTink said:


> That's perfection.







BBC said:


> Beautiful!!! (I love matching too!)







kimber418 said:


> Beautiful combo.   Love your Onyx Magic!







texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!!
> 
> Now I want this pendant...!!![emoji4]







purseinsanity said:


> Love this!




Thanks all!! I love this, so versatile... Just wishing I had gotten the MOP as well before the price increase!


----------



## amaretti

I'm new to this thread. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## loves

Do you think my small single white mop pendant would be too much? I opted for no pendant that day but just wondering.. Your thoughts would be much appreciated! Anyhow I'm loving my 3 motif earrings, they're not as heavy as I feared and were very comfortable throughout the day [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;.


----------



## loves

Myke518 said:


> VCA kind of day at work (I can't help it, I love things that  match )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346771




You look gorgeous and I love your shirt too.


----------



## loves

amaretti said:


> I'm new to this thread. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3347385




Welcome and I love this pendant [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## amaretti

loves said:


> Do you think my small single white mop pendant would be too much? I opted for no pendant that day but just wondering.. Your thoughts would be much appreciated! Anyhow I'm loving my 3 motif earrings, they're not as heavy as I feared and were very comfortable throughout the day [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347566






Gorgeous !! Prefect hair length with the earrings.


----------



## amaretti

loves said:


> Welcome and I love this pendant [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> Do you think my small single white mop pendant would be too much? I opted for no pendant that day but just wondering.. Your thoughts would be much appreciated! Anyhow I'm loving my 3 motif earrings, they're not as heavy as I feared and were very comfortable throughout the day [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347566



This is beautiful loves! 
I do love how you wear your VCA. I opt for no pendant. Let these earrings be the statement!


----------



## purseinsanity

loves said:


> Do you think my small single white mop pendant would be too much? I opted for no pendant that day but just wondering.. Your thoughts would be much appreciated! Anyhow I'm loving my 3 motif earrings, they're not as heavy as I feared and were very comfortable throughout the day [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347566



These are beautiful!


----------



## Myke518

loves said:


> You look gorgeous and I love your shirt too.




Thanks loves! Btw, I'd go no pendant, like someone else in this thread said, let the earrings shine!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

loves said:


> Do you think my small single white mop pendant would be too much? I opted for no pendant that day but just wondering.. Your thoughts would be much appreciated! Anyhow I'm loving my 3 motif earrings, they're not as heavy as I feared and were very comfortable throughout the day [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347566



I love your earrings. 
Since I tend to be somewhat of a minimalist, I would have not worn a necklace with those fabulous earrings BUT seeing your photo I'm sure that you could have pulled it off just fine.


----------



## valnsw

Myke518 said:


> VCA kind of day at work (I can't help it, I love things that  match )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346771



Love the magic pendant! Such easy casual chic!



amaretti said:


> I'm new to this thread. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3347385



The carnelian is one of my favourite stones, looking good there 



loves said:


> Do you think my small single white mop pendant would be too much? I opted for no pendant that day but just wondering.. Your thoughts would be much appreciated! Anyhow I'm loving my 3 motif earrings, they're not as heavy as I feared and were very comfortable throughout the day [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347566



Congrats! You got the earrings! &#55357;&#56399;
I would think to wear a simple pendant like single solitaire or dbty style? I prefer to let the earrings take center stage. 



kat99 said:


> A few from the past month from my blog where I realized there was some VCA to share
> 
> Socrate ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra onyx:



We are twins on the Socrates btf ring! Love it on u 



birkin10600 said:


> Turquoise necklace and earrings in action. Thank you for letting me share. &#10084;



Lovely colors there! Never thought of this way to wear the turquoise


----------



## valnsw

Got something  before the price increase. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## valnsw

Second action shot of the cosmos mop pendant. 

Wondering which pair of earrings go better with it: pearl earrings in my previous action pic or this one with frivole pave earrings? &#129300;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Got something  before the price increase. Thanks for letting me share.



Lovely!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Second action shot of the cosmos mop pendant.
> 
> Wondering which pair of earrings go better with it: pearl earrings in my previous action pic or this one with frivole pave earrings? &#129300;



Pearls


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> Pearls



Thanks for your helpful advice as always &#128536;


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> Second action shot of the cosmos mop pendant.
> 
> Wondering which pair of earrings go better with it: pearl earrings in my previous action pic or this one with frivole pave earrings? &#129300;



Pearls - allowing your necklace to be the statement piece


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> Pearls - allowing your necklace to be the statement piece



Thanks! Hope to see your pave vintage Alhambra bracelet in action again or any new pieces? &#128513;


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> Thanks! Hope to see your pave vintage Alhambra bracelet in action again or any new pieces? &#128513;



Gosh!!! I have been naughty - enabled by 2 lovely members here. I will post when I get some
proper pictures taken to show the true beauty of the pieces


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> Gosh!!! I have been naughty - enabled by 2 lovely members here. I will post when I get some
> proper pictures taken to show the true beauty of the pieces



Can't wait to see your reveals!


----------



## birkin10600

pazt said:


> Beautiful!!!





purseinsanity said:


> You are KILLING me with your turquoise!!





valnsw said:


> Love the magic pendant! Such easy casual chic!
> 
> 
> 
> The carnelian is one of my favourite stones, looking good there
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! You got the earrings! &#65533;&#65533;
> I would think to wear a simple pendant like single solitaire or dbty style? I prefer to let the earrings take center stage.
> 
> 
> 
> We are twins on the Socrates btf ring! Love it on u
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely colors there! Never thought of this way to wear the turquoise



Thank you so much gorgeous ladies!


----------



## birkin10600

valnsw said:


> Got something  before the price increase. Thanks for letting me share.



Oh! such a stunning piece! Look so nice on you. Congrats, lucky to get it before price the increase!


----------



## **Chanel**

Myke518 said:


> VCA kind of day at work (I can't help it, I love things that  match )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346771



I love this! Is this the long Magic necklace in onyx?


----------



## birkin10600

valnsw said:


> Got something  before the price increase. Thanks for letting me share.





Myke518 said:


> VCA kind of day at work (I can't help it, I love things that  match )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346771





amaretti said:


> I'm new to this thread. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3347385





loves said:


> Do you think my small single white mop pendant would be too much? I opted for no pendant that day but just wondering.. Your thoughts would be much appreciated! Anyhow I'm loving my 3 motif earrings, they're not as heavy as I feared and were very comfortable throughout the day [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347566



Look great on you ladies! Congratulations!


----------



## **Chanel**

amaretti said:


> I'm new to this thread. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3347385



Welcome to this thread and beautiful Magic necklace you have! 



loves said:


> Do you think my small single white mop pendant would be too much? I opted for no pendant that day but just wondering.. Your thoughts would be much appreciated! Anyhow I'm loving my 3 motif earrings, they're not as heavy as I feared and were very comfortable throughout the day [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347566



You look fabulous, *loves*! I think I would only wear the beautiful 3 motif earrings, they look amazing worn alone .



valnsw said:


> Got something  before the price increase. Thanks for letting me share.



Congratulations on your beautiful pendant! I would wear it with pearls, looks great imo.


----------



## Kalispell

Can someone post a modeling pic of the all yellow gold single motif vintage Alhambra necklace?  Would love to see it!


----------



## Myke518

**Chanel** said:


> I love this! Is this the long Magic necklace in onyx?




Yes it is! I'm contemplating one in MOP as well, I find myself wearing it more often than my 20 motif


----------



## MyDogTink

loves said:


> Do you think my small single white mop pendant would be too much? I opted for no pendant that day but just wondering.. Your thoughts would be much appreciated! Anyhow I'm loving my 3 motif earrings, they're not as heavy as I feared and were very comfortable throughout the day [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347566




I love these earrings. You wear them so well. I think the pendant would look good.


----------



## amaretti

valnsw said:


> Got something  before the price increase. Thanks for letting me share.




Very pretty on you.  Cosmos is on my wish list [emoji3]


----------



## amaretti

Thank you all for the kind words [emoji177]. Lots of eye candies in the thread


----------



## MyDogTink

valnsw said:


> Got something  before the price increase. Thanks for letting me share.




Great piece. Looks so fresh for spring!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Kalispell said:


> Can someone post a modeling pic of the all yellow gold single motif vintage Alhambra necklace?  Would love to see it!




I would love to see this too!  I have considered buying this pendant soooo many times but always talk myself out of it because I can't imagine how it will look on me.  Is the one-motif underwhelming?  Will the matte texture make it look flat and not stand out?  So many questions!  When I went to my nearest VCA boutique last fall, it wasn't in stock, so I missed my chance to see for myself.


----------



## **Chanel**

Myke518 said:


> Yes it is! I'm contemplating one in MOP as well, I find myself wearing it more often than my 20 motif



Your picture is very enabling .
I have a blue Sèvres pendant on hold for me (its size is between Vintage and Magic and it doesn't have a long chain like the Magic), but now I am thinking if the Magic wouldn't be a better option because it has more presence.
I am going to VCA in July, I am afraid this is going to be a difficult decision.
I am planning to only get one....blue Sèvres or a Magic in Rosewood or Malachite .


----------



## valnsw

birkin10600 said:


> Oh! such a stunning piece! Look so nice on you. Congrats, lucky to get it before price the increase!





amaretti said:


> Very pretty on you.  Cosmos is on my wish list [emoji3]





MyDogTink said:


> Great piece. Looks so fresh for spring!



Thanks ladies  I'm so glad I got this after some waffling.


----------



## Myke518

**Chanel** said:


> Your picture is very enabling .
> 
> I have a blue Sèvres pendant on hold for me (its size is between Vintage and Magic and it doesn't have a long chain like the Magic), but now I am thinking if the Magic wouldn't be a better option because it has more presence.
> 
> I am going to VCA in July, I am afraid this is going to be a difficult decision.
> 
> I am planning to only get one....blue Sèvres or a Magic in Rosewood or Malachite .




Yes I've seen it, my coworker has the blue sevres pendant which is also very beautiful! I think it'll be one of those "you know it when you see it" game time decisions... But I will say I do like being able to adjust the chain to suit whatever I'm wearing.  Looking forward to that July reveal, whatever it may be!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

HeidiDavis said:


> I would love to see this too!  I have considered buying this pendant soooo many times but always talk myself out of it because I can't imagine how it will look on me.  Is the one-motif underwhelming?  Will the matte texture make it look flat and not stand out?  So many questions!  When I went to my nearest VCA boutique last fall, it wasn't in stock, so I missed my chance to see for myself.




Hi HeidiDavis. I just got my YG vintage and onyx vintage pendant back after having them lengthened. I do love them on. The length is just perfect that I am also able to wear them with the first jump ring. I don't think the one motif pendant underwhelming at all. I find the YG pendant understated which I prefer as a daily wear. But of course you've got to try it irl. I've been wearing it everyday since I got it rather than my onyx one. It is just very versatile. [emoji4]


----------



## NewBe

valnsw said:


> Got something  before the price increase. Thanks for letting me share.



I like pearl better too!


----------



## HeidiDavis

sugarplumpurse said:


> Hi HeidiDavis. I just got my YG vintage and onyx vintage pendant back after having them lengthened. I do love them on. The length is just perfect that I am also able to wear them with the first jump ring. I don't think the one motif pendant underwhelming at all. I find the YG pendant understated which I prefer as a daily wear. But of course you've got to try it irl. I've been wearing it everyday since I got it rather than my onyx one. It is just very versatile. [emoji4]


 


Thank you for the input, sugarplumpurse!!!  I'm so glad you are pleased with the yg pendant!  Can you post a modeling pic? Pretty please?  My only fear personally is that it might blend into my skin a bit and not stand out.  However, I love that it is yg and therefore can be worn constantly without any worry about damaging stones or getting wet.


----------



## sailorstripes

valnsw said:


> Got something  before the price increase. Thanks for letting me share.


This is so gorgeous on you and I agree with others who think the pearls look best with it! I love Cosmos pieces, congratulations. I bet you will get so many compliments on this.


----------



## **Chanel**

Myke518 said:


> Yes I've seen it, my coworker has the blue sevres pendant which is also very beautiful! I think it'll be one of those "you know it when you see it" game time decisions... But I will say I do like being able to adjust the chain to suit whatever I'm wearing.  Looking forward to that July reveal, whatever it may be!



Fingers crossed that I'll know what to do once I see/try those pieces.
To be continued in July .


----------



## valnsw

NewBe said:


> I like pearl better too!





sailorstripes said:


> This is so gorgeous on you and I agree with others who think the pearls look best with it! I love Cosmos pieces, congratulations. I bet you will get so many compliments on this.



Thanks for your opinions  will try to wear often where possible.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you for the input, sugarplumpurse!!!  I'm so glad you are pleased with the yg pendant!  Can you post a modeling pic? Pretty please?  My only fear personally is that it might blend into my skin a bit and not stand out.  However, I love that it is yg and therefore can be worn constantly without any worry about damaging stones or getting wet.




Here is the YG vintage pendant. Hope the pics can help you decide better.


----------



## valnsw

sugarplumpurse said:


> Here is the YG vintage pendant. Hope the pics can help you decide better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349166
> View attachment 3349171



Love the yg vintage Alhambra pendant on you! It's so pretty too.


----------



## CATEYES

sugarplumpurse said:


> Here is the YG vintage pendant. Hope the pics can help you decide better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349166
> View attachment 3349171



It looks so big on you sugarplumpurse! You must be petite! Looks lovely


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> Got something  before the price increase. Thanks for letting me share.



Wow this is gorgeous!!!! &#128158;


----------



## valnsw

CATEYES said:


> Wow this is gorgeous!!!! &#128158;



Thanks dear &#128536;

Have you gotten anything new? Like the frivole pave earclips that u were contemplating?


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> Second action shot of the cosmos mop pendant.
> 
> Wondering which pair of earrings go better with it: pearl earrings in my previous action pic or this one with frivole pave earrings? &#129300;



I like both on you with this necklace! But maybe the pearl don't compete as much for the attention as they are both so eye catching, people won't know which to look at! &#128513;


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> Thanks dear &#128536;
> 
> Have you gotten anything new? Like the frivole pave earclips that u were contemplating?



You have a remarkable memory! DH still talks about the pave frivole so I am hoping they are in my future. Not any time soon as he bought me several pieces last fall and I've been very naughty buying Chanel shoes and bags &#128563; Lol!! Our 15 year anniversary is in Jan .... Hmmmm guess these would make a nice gift! Can't wait to see what the holiday pendant is though. I may be able to swing that before the year is up.


----------



## valnsw

CATEYES said:


> You have a remarkable memory! DH still talks about the pave frivole so I am hoping they are in my future. Not any time soon as he bought me several pieces last fall and I've been very naughty buying Chanel shoes and bags &#128563; Lol!! Our 15 year anniversary is in Jan .... Hmmmm guess these would make a nice gift! Can't wait to see what the holiday pendant is though. I may be able to swing that before the year is up.



It's not that I have a remarkable memory but more that I remember that we were both contemplating the frivole pave earclips &#128518;

Congrats on your 15th wedding anniversary in advance! It's good to have a plan ahead and hint to DH what he can get you. Saves the man the trouble of cracking his head on what to get.


----------



## FairGrape

sugarplumpurse said:


> Here is the YG vintage pendant. Hope the pics can help you decide better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349166
> View attachment 3349171




Beautiful!! What length is it??


----------



## sugarplumpurse

valnsw said:


> Love the yg vintage Alhambra pendant on you! It's so pretty too.







CATEYES said:


> It looks so big on you sugarplumpurse! You must be petite! Looks lovely




Thank you so much valnsw and CATEYES![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sugarplumpurse

FairGrape said:


> Beautiful!! What length is it??




Thank you! It's 17 1/2''.&#128578;


----------



## HeidiDavis

sugarplumpurse said:


> Here is the YG vintage pendant. Hope the pics can help you decide better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349166
> View attachment 3349171


 
Thank you so much for posting these pics!  I have always wanted to see this pendant being worn!  It looks STUNNING on you!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much for posting these pics!  I have always wanted to see this pendant being worn!  It looks STUNNING on you!




Thank you so much HeidiDavis! [emoji5]&#65039; pm'ed you.


----------



## loves

valnsw said:


> Got something  before the price increase. Thanks for letting me share.



this is so pretty valnsw! good on you beating the increase 



valnsw said:


> Congrats! You got the earrings! &#65533;&#65533;
> I would think to wear a simple pendant like single solitaire or dbty style? I prefer to let the earrings take center stage.
> 
> 
> :



thank you , you remembered, so sweet of you.



texasgirliegirl said:


> I love your earrings.
> Since I tend to be somewhat of a minimalist, I would have not worn a necklace with those fabulous earrings BUT seeing your photo I'm sure that you could have pulled it off just fine.





Myke518 said:


> Thanks loves! Btw, I'd go no pendant, like someone else in this thread said, let the earrings shine!





purseinsanity said:


> These are beautiful!





periogirl28 said:


> This is beautiful loves!
> I do love how you wear your VCA. I opt for no pendant. Let these earrings be the statement!





amaretti said:


> Gorgeous !! Prefect hair length with the earrings.



Ladies thank you so much for your nice words and thoughts on the pendant, I think I will stick to my instinct and do without a pendant with the earrings for now. The next time I wore it, I also wore a btw finger ring in MOP and grey MOP and it was imho perfect


----------



## loves

sugarplumpurse said:


> Here is the YG vintage pendant. Hope the pics can help you decide better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349166
> View attachment 3349171



i really like the yg vintage and yours is gorgeous. it's in my future wishlist but far future, i spent my luxury budget this year already.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I went to VCA to get a magic bracelet, store was so quiet. I was the only customer so I got to try on everything. The SAs were happy for me to play so here are some pics. I only bought the magic bracelet in WG with MOP/grey MOP and Chalcedony version. The rest is a dream [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## MyDogTink

Natalie j said:


> I went to VCA to get a magic bracelet, store was so quiet. I was the only customer so I got to try on everything. The SAs were happy for me to play so here are some pics. I only bought the magic bracelet in WG with MOP/grey MOP and Chalcedony version. The rest is a dream [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352589
> View attachment 3352590
> View attachment 3352591




Goodness. I love that combo. I'm going to try on the 6 motif necklace this weekend. Your bracelets always look fab!


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> I went to VCA to get a magic bracelet, store was so quiet. I was the only customer so I got to try on everything. The SAs were happy for me to play so here are some pics. I only bought the magic bracelet in WG with MOP/grey MOP and Chalcedony version. The rest is a dream [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352589
> View attachment 3352590
> View attachment 3352591



Congrats!  You picked one of my grail! &#10084;


----------



## JulesB68

Natalie j said:


> I went to VCA to get a magic bracelet, store was so quiet. I was the only customer so I got to try on everything. The SAs were happy for me to play so here are some pics. I only bought the magic bracelet in WG with MOP/grey MOP and Chalcedony version. The rest is a dream [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352589
> View attachment 3352590
> View attachment 3352591



Congratulations Natalie, that looks stunning on you! Particularly like it with the WG & diamond vintage bracelet.


----------



## NewBe

Natalie j said:


> I went to VCA to get a magic bracelet, store was so quiet. I was the only customer so I got to try on everything. The SAs were happy for me to play so here are some pics. I only bought the magic bracelet in WG with MOP/grey MOP and Chalcedony version. The rest is a dream [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352589
> View attachment 3352590
> View attachment 3352591



We are twins on the bracelet =)   Told you... you look fabulous!


----------



## Sparkledolll

MyDogTink said:


> Goodness. I love that combo. I'm going to try on the 6 motif necklace this weekend. Your bracelets always look fab!







birkin10600 said:


> Congrats!  You picked one of my grail! [emoji173]







JulesB68 said:


> Congratulations Natalie, that looks stunning on you! Particularly like it with the WG & diamond vintage bracelet.







NewBe said:


> We are twins on the bracelet =)   Told you... you look fabulous!




Thank you Ladies! I'm now thinking that I "need" either a single motif WG with diamonds VA bracelet or the sweets WG 6 motif next. [emoji16]


----------



## blueberryjam

Natalie j said:


> I went to VCA to get a magic bracelet, store was so quiet. I was the only customer so I got to try on everything. The SAs were happy for me to play so here are some pics. I only bought the magic bracelet in WG with MOP/grey MOP and Chalcedony version. The rest is a dream [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352589
> View attachment 3352590
> View attachment 3352591



Congrats on your new magic bracelet, *Natalie*! The big MOP motif is so...yummy! 
Thanks for sharing pictures of the other bracelets!


----------



## Sparkledolll

blueberryjam said:


> Congrats on your new magic bracelet, *Natalie*! The big MOP motif is so...yummy!
> 
> Thanks for sharing pictures of the other bracelets!




Thank you! I am always happy to enable with pictures... I wish I could get them all lol...


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> I went to VCA to get a magic bracelet, store was so quiet. I was the only customer so I got to try on everything. The SAs were happy for me to play so here are some pics. I only bought the magic bracelet in WG with MOP/grey MOP and Chalcedony version. The rest is a dream [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352589
> View attachment 3352590
> View attachment 3352591


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> I went to VCA to get a magic bracelet, store was so quiet. I was the only customer so I got to try on everything. The SAs were happy for me to play so here are some pics. I only bought the magic bracelet in WG with MOP/grey MOP and Chalcedony version. The rest is a dream [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352589
> View attachment 3352590
> View attachment 3352591



So gorgeous!
I also see that your boutique seems to have several chalcedony pieces which is quite rare...


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> So gorgeous!
> 
> I also see that your boutique seems to have several chalcedony pieces which is quite rare...




Thank you! I'm actually on holiday in Hong Kong where they had a price DECREASE last month if you can believe it, making it around 15:/: cheaper than Europe where there was an increase. I saved about 800 which is always a bonus [emoji1]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I'm actually on holiday in Hong Kong where they had a price DECREASE last month if you can believe it, making it around 15:/: cheaper than Europe where there was an increase. I saved about 800 which is always a bonus [emoji1]



Then get that Malachite Magic bracelet before you leave


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Then get that Malachite Magic bracelet before you leave




Ha ha I wish! I want to see if I wear the one I have often enough to justify getting another one first. If not I can always get the VA 5 motif version and be twins with you on the bracelet [emoji6]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Ha ha I wish! I want to see if I wear the one I have often enough to justify getting another one first. If not I can always get the VA 5 motif version and be twins with you on the bracelet [emoji6]



The VA 5-motifs version is a dream  but you carry off your stacks so well that anything would look good on you


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> The VA 5-motifs version is a dream  but you carry off your stacks so well that anything would look good on you




[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## LibraSH

Not great pictures but here's my contribution after long time lurking.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## HADASSA

LibraSH said:


> Not great pictures but here's my contribution after long time lurking.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355147
> View attachment 3355155
> View attachment 3355157



Your pieces all look so lovely on you - understated elegance


----------



## valnsw

LibraSH said:


> Not great pictures but here's my contribution after long time lurking.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355147
> View attachment 3355155
> View attachment 3355157



Lovely! Thanks for sharing! I like the first pic, with the scrumptious food 
Your pic is making me re-think onyx and carnelian


----------



## diane m

Your wear your pieces beautifully.  Thank you for sharing.  If I might ask, what is the single vintage Alhambra?  Is it MOP?  I looks like solid gold but I think it might be the lighting..  Thanks.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LibraSH said:


> Not great pictures but here's my contribution after long time lurking.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355147
> View attachment 3355155
> View attachment 3355157



Great pieces!!
You wear them beautifully


----------



## klynneann

LibraSH said:


> Not great pictures but here's my contribution after long time lurking.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355147
> View attachment 3355155
> View attachment 3355157



So lovely!!


----------



## blueberryjam

LibraSH said:


> Not great pictures but here's my contribution after long time lurking.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355147
> View attachment 3355155
> View attachment 3355157



Thank you for showing us how you wear your pieces!


----------



## CATEYES

LibraSH said:


> Not great pictures but here's my contribution after long time lurking.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355147
> View attachment 3355155
> View attachment 3355157



Every piece is gorgeous on you Libra!!


----------



## CATEYES

Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#128522; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#128081; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?


----------



## pazt

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#128522; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#128081; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?



Stunning Cateyes!!! you can certainly pair that pave earrings with anything!!

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## pazt

LibraSH said:


> Not great pictures but here's my contribution after long time lurking.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355147
> View attachment 3355155
> View attachment 3355157




oooh love all your pieces! love that you mix up all the stones and it looks great!


----------



## MyDogTink

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. [emoji4] Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! [emoji146] I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?



You could be a print add for VCA. Big Happy Birthday wishes to you!


----------



## chaneljewel

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#128522; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#128081; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?



Happy Birthday!  Lovely!


----------



## HeidiDavis

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#128522; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#128081; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?


 


OMG!  I love your VCA, but your gorgeous eyes (and crazy-long eyelashes!!) steal the show!  You look stunning!


----------



## Sparkledolll

LibraSH said:


> Not great pictures but here's my contribution after long time lurking.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355147
> View attachment 3355155
> View attachment 3355157




Very pretty! [emoji1]


----------



## HADASSA

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#55357;&#56842; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#55357;&#56401; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?



Oh CATEYES - you look absolutely stunning  Your eyes look even more gorgeous than your VCA pieces 

H A P P Y   B I R T H D A Y    artyhat:


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. [emoji4] Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! [emoji146] I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?




Happy birthday Cat! You look gorgeous. The earrings are so stunning on you. Hope you were spoilt rotten! [emoji16]


----------



## valnsw

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#128522; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#128081; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?




Happy Birthday Cateyes! Hope u get lots of VCA! U look great here &#128525;


----------



## blueberryjam

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#128522; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#128081; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?



Happy birthday *CATEYES*! Hope you had a wonderful dinner with lots of presents!


----------



## Toronto24

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#128522; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#128081; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?



Happy Birthday! Your pieces look stunning on you. And yes, I feel like a queen too when wearing my VCA &#128522;


----------



## LibraSH

HADASSA said:


> Your pieces all look so lovely on you - understated elegance







valnsw said:


> Lovely! Thanks for sharing! I like the first pic, with the scrumptious food
> 
> Your pic is making me re-think onyx and carnelian







texasgirliegirl said:


> Great pieces!!
> You wear them beautifully







klynneann said:


> So lovely!!







blueberryjam said:


> Thank you for showing us how you wear your pieces!







CATEYES said:


> Every piece is gorgeous on you Libra!!







pazt said:


> oooh love all your pieces! love that you mix up all the stones and it looks great!







Natalie j said:


> Very pretty! [emoji1]





Thank you ladies for your sweet words. ^^


----------



## LibraSH

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. [emoji4] Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! [emoji146] I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?





Wow, you look great.  Happy Birthday.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#128522; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#128081; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?



You are so pretty!
Today we were jewelry twins!!  I wore the same earrings and the same necklace
Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## LibraSH

diane m said:


> Your wear your pieces beautifully.  Thank you for sharing.  If I might ask, what is the single vintage Alhambra?  Is it MOP?  I looks like solid gold but I think it might be the lighting..  Thanks.




Hi diane, yes it is MOP.  Sometimes it shines like that under certain light at certain angles, especially against dark colors.


----------



## lisawhit

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#128522; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#128081; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?


Happy Birthday Cateyes!!!  You and your VCA are stunning.


----------



## gagabag

LibraSH said:


> Not great pictures but here's my contribution after long time lurking.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355147
> View attachment 3355155
> View attachment 3355157




Beautiful! Is that the normal length for the 10 onyx? Ta!


----------



## gagabag

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. [emoji4] Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! [emoji146] I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?




Very enabling indeed! Happy birthday!


----------



## LibraSH

gagabag said:


> Beautiful! Is that the normal length for the 10 onyx? Ta!




Thank you gagabag.  It was linked with a 2" extender. HTH.


----------



## klynneann

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#128522; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#128081; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?



You look amazing!  The VCA  and your eyelashes!!!


----------



## CATEYES

pazt said:


> Stunning Cateyes!!! you can certainly pair that pave earrings with anything!!
> 
> Happy birthday!!!


Thank you pazt!! 



pazt said:


> oooh love all your pieces! love that you mix up all the stones and it looks great!





MyDogTink said:


> You could be a print add for VCA. Big Happy Birthday wishes to you!



You seriously made my day-thank you so much!!!! 



chaneljewel said:


> Happy Birthday!  Lovely!


Thank you Chaneljewel!! 



HeidiDavis said:


> OMG!  I love your VCA, but your gorgeous eyes (and crazy-long eyelashes!!) steal the show!  You look stunning!


He he! Thank you Heidi! You made me smile so big&#128513; I do have long lashes, but not this long. It was my first attempt at wearing lashes. They turned out ok, but I need more practice. They are LillyLashes in Miami. Thanks again!!!


----------



## CATEYES

HADASSA said:


> Oh CATEYES - you look absolutely stunning  Your eyes look even more gorgeous than your VCA pieces
> 
> H A P P Y   B I R T H D A Y    artyhat:


Oh thank you HADASSA! You made me feel so happy!  &#128151;I told Heidi, this was my first and elementary attempt at lashes. They were quite odd feeling like fur was on my eyes but I did it for the night. They are mink LillyLashes in Miami. Thanks for the lovely comments 



Natalie j said:


> Happy birthday Cat! You look gorgeous. The earrings are so stunning on you. Hope you were spoilt rotten! [emoji16]


Thanks Natalie!! &#128568; I appreciate your kind comments. I wouldn't say spoiled rotten by presents this birthday, but in general yes I'm spoiled rotten he he he! 



valnsw said:


> Happy Birthday Cateyes! Hope u get lots of VCA! U look great here &#128525;


Thank you valnsw!! 



blueberryjam said:


> Happy birthday *CATEYES*! Hope you had a wonderful dinner with lots of presents!



Thank you blueberryjam!! I had recently bought myself a Chanel bag &#128521; and he bought me several LV scarves and bandeaus so I was happy. Trying to get this year's Christmas pendant! 



Toronto24 said:


> Happy Birthday! Your pieces look stunning on you. And yes, I feel like a queen too when wearing my VCA &#128522;



Thank you Toronto!! Glad I'm not the only one! I really feel that way when I wear the 3 motifs because they are heavy and just look queen like to me!


----------



## CATEYES

LibraSH said:


> Wow, you look great.  Happy Birthday.


Thank you Libra, I appreciate your sweet comment! 


texasgirliegirl said:


> You are so pretty!
> Today we were jewelry twins!!  I wore the same earrings and the same necklace
> Happy Birthday!!!!


Awww thanks friend!! I don't hear that too much anymore so it makes my day to have my lovely friend say this to me&#128522; I feel honored to be your twin as you are the VCA queen here!


lisawhit said:


> Happy Birthday Cateyes!!!  You and your VCA are stunning.


Thanks so much for your kind comments lisawhit! 



gagabag said:


> Very enabling indeed! Happy birthday!


Thank you gagabag!!! 



klynneann said:


> You look amazing!  The VCA  and your eyelashes!!!


Thank you so much klynneann!! They are mink lashes from LillyLashes and were hard to wear at first but they looked nice&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## purseinsanity

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#128522; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#128081; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?



You look gorgeous, even with the giant star on your face!    And hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## sailorstripes

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#128522; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#128081; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?


You look gorgeous. Love the VCA pieces and what great eye makeup, I love a big lash line! Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## MyDogTink

Natalie j said:


> I went to VCA to get a magic bracelet, store was so quiet. I was the only customer so I got to try on everything. The SAs were happy for me to play so here are some pics. I only bought the magic bracelet in WG with MOP/grey MOP and Chalcedony version. The rest is a dream [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352589
> View attachment 3352590
> View attachment 3352591




Natalie- I purchased the 6 motif necklace yesterday. I'm having it sent. After I left the boutique I realized I forgot to take a picture. I couldn't go back in...I seriously need to stay out of there.


----------



## HeidiDavis

LibraSH said:


> Not great pictures but here's my contribution after long time lurking.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355147
> View attachment 3355155
> View attachment 3355157




You have such a lovely and diverse collection!


I absolutely love your 10-motif in onyx.  The length is perfect and it hangs so beautifully!


----------



## pazt

wearing my letterwood 10-motif necklace 2 ways 

1) 10-motif necklace + 5-motif bracelet letterwood

2)  10-motif letterwood alone (necklace extended to 2 inches but not wearing detachable extender)


----------



## JulesB68

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#128522; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#128081; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?



Looking beautiful Cateyes! Hope you had a wonderful birthday too artyhat:resents


----------



## JulesB68

pazt said:


> wearing my letterwood 10-motif necklace 2 ways
> 
> 1) 10-motif necklace + 5-motif bracelet letterwood
> 
> 2)  10-motif letterwood alone (necklace extended to 2 inches but not wearing detachable extender)



Lovely Pazt!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#128522; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#128081; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?



Happy Birthday sweetie, you are so gorgeous  and I love your VCA of course!


----------



## Sparkledolll

MyDogTink said:


> Natalie- I purchased the 6 motif necklace yesterday. I'm having it sent. After I left the boutique I realized I forgot to take a picture. I couldn't go back in...I seriously need to stay out of there.




Congrats dear! Please do post pics when it comes [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

pazt said:


> wearing my letterwood 10-motif necklace 2 ways
> 
> 
> 
> 1) 10-motif necklace + 5-motif bracelet letterwood
> 
> 
> 
> 2)  10-motif letterwood alone (necklace extended to 2 inches but not wearing detachable extender)




Very elegant! I don't often see letterwood. And your earrings are beautiful too [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

I couldn't resist one more purchase in Hong Kong since the price is so good compared to Europe. Small sweets pave single motif, tiny but very sparkly. I love that I don't have to worry about getting it wet and I can imagine wearing it as an every day piece [emoji1]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> I couldn't resist one more purchase in Hong Kong since the price is so good compared to Europe. Small sweets pave single motif, tiny but very sparkly. I love that I don't have to worry about getting it wet and I can imagine wearing it as an every day piece [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356768
> View attachment 3356769


Very pretty


----------



## blueberryjam

Natalie j said:


> I couldn't resist one more purchase in Hong Kong since the price is so good compared to Europe. Small sweets pave single motif, tiny but very sparkly. I love that I don't have to worry about getting it wet and I can imagine wearing it as an every day piece [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356768
> View attachment 3356769



You're on a roll, *Natalie*! Congratulations!
The last picture with perlee bangles...


----------



## blueberryjam

pazt said:


> wearing my letterwood 10-motif necklace 2 ways
> 
> 1) 10-motif necklace + 5-motif bracelet letterwood
> 
> 2)  10-motif letterwood alone (necklace extended to 2 inches but not wearing detachable extender)



Very chic, *pazt*! 
Are you wearing lotus earclips in the top photo?


----------



## JulesB68

Natalie j said:


> I couldn't resist one more purchase in Hong Kong since the price is so good compared to Europe. Small sweets pave single motif, tiny but very sparkly. I love that I don't have to worry about getting it wet and I can imagine wearing it as an every day piece [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356768
> View attachment 3356769



Lovely, Natalie. Looks like you're having a fabulous time on holiday!


----------



## JulesB68

Since my photoshopping skills are basically non-existent, and I look more like Shrek than Julia Roberts, you'll have to settle for this!
Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Very pretty







blueberryjam said:


> You're on a roll, *Natalie*! Congratulations!
> 
> The last picture with perlee bangles...







JulesB68 said:


> Lovely, Natalie. Looks like you're having a fabulous time on holiday!




Thank you very much for your kind words ladies [emoji1]


----------



## LibraSH

HeidiDavis said:


> You have such a lovely and diverse collection!
> 
> 
> I absolutely love your 10-motif in onyx.  The length is perfect and it hangs so beautifully!





Thank you Heidi.  I love the length too.  So glad I got the extender.


----------



## LibraSH

JulesB68 said:


> Since my photoshopping skills are basically non-existent, and I look more like Shrek than Julia Roberts, you'll have to settle for this!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...




Stunning. Love both pieces.


----------



## LibraSH

pazt said:


> wearing my letterwood 10-motif necklace 2 ways
> 
> 
> 
> 1) 10-motif necklace + 5-motif bracelet letterwood
> 
> 
> 
> 2)  10-motif letterwood alone (necklace extended to 2 inches but not wearing detachable extender)




Lovely.  Make me want to add a bracelet to go with my 10 motifs.


----------



## LibraSH

Natalie j said:


> I couldn't resist one more purchase in Hong Kong since the price is so good compared to Europe. Small sweets pave single motif, tiny but very sparkly. I love that I don't have to worry about getting it wet and I can imagine wearing it as an every day piece [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356768
> View attachment 3356769




Gorgeous. You have a beautiful bracelet collection.


----------



## Pourquoipas

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. [emoji4] Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! [emoji146] I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?







pazt said:


> wearing my letterwood 10-motif necklace 2 ways
> 
> 
> 
> 1) 10-motif necklace + 5-motif bracelet letterwood
> 
> 
> 
> 2)  10-motif letterwood alone (necklace extended to 2 inches but not wearing detachable extender)




Super looks on both of you, enjoy life with VCA!


----------



## Pourquoipas

JulesB68 said:


> Since my photoshopping skills are basically non-existent, and I look more like Shrek than Julia Roberts, you'll have to settle for this!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...




Adorable WG pavé sweets. Enjoy!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Natalie j said:


> I couldn't resist one more purchase in Hong Kong since the price is so good compared to Europe. Small sweets pave single motif, tiny but very sparkly. I love that I don't have to worry about getting it wet and I can imagine wearing it as an every day piece [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356768
> View attachment 3356769




Adorable!


----------



## JulesB68

Pourquoipas said:


> Adorable WG pavé sweets. Enjoy!



Oh god, I must be enormous! These are vintage not sweets!


----------



## JulesB68

LibraSH said:


> Stunning. Love both pieces.



Thank you Libra!


----------



## Pourquoipas

JulesB68 said:


> Oh god, I must be enormous! These are vintage not sweets!




No sorry just I forgot to change between the quotes on NatalieJ and yours, I have Vintage sweets and they are tiny on me, never use them..
Pavé is so nice!


----------



## HeidiDavis

JulesB68 said:


> Since my photoshopping skills are basically non-existent, and I look more like Shrek than Julia Roberts, you'll have to settle for this!
> Thanks for letting me share...


 
I just love this set!   It's on my wish list for sure! Maybe someday...sigh.


----------



## Notorious Pink

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. [emoji4] Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! [emoji146] I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?




I'm late to the party but belated Happy Birthday and you look GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

pazt said:


> wearing my letterwood 10-motif necklace 2 ways
> 
> 
> 
> 1) 10-motif necklace + 5-motif bracelet letterwood
> 
> 
> 
> 2)  10-motif letterwood alone (necklace extended to 2 inches but not wearing detachable extender)




Love these pieces on you. And the earrings, too!



Natalie j said:


> I couldn't resist one more purchase in Hong Kong since the price is so good compared to Europe. Small sweets pave single motif, tiny but very sparkly. I love that I don't have to worry about getting it wet and I can imagine wearing it as an every day piece [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356768
> View attachment 3356769




loooooove the stack! How do you keep the bangles looking so perfect - are they easy to maintain?



JulesB68 said:


> Since my photoshopping skills are basically non-existent, and I look more like Shrek than Julia Roberts, you'll have to settle for this!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...




Give me a break....Shrek???? I am certain you are beautiful and your pieces are lovely. [emoji254]


----------



## Sparkledolll

JulesB68 said:


> Since my photoshopping skills are basically non-existent, and I look more like Shrek than Julia Roberts, you'll have to settle for this!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...




So beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

LibraSH said:


> Gorgeous. You have a beautiful bracelet collection.







Pourquoipas said:


> Adorable!




Thank you so much Ladies [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

BBC said:


> Love these pieces on you. And the earrings, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loooooove the stack! How do you keep the bangles looking so perfect - are they easy to maintain?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you BBC! They are so easy to maintain, I use a very soft toothbrush with a tiny bit of baby soap to clean them now and then. I'm not even that careful with them since I am always stacking. They're much easier to maintain than VA pieces that I have. Can't say enough good things about Perlee bracelets [emoji106][emoji1]


----------



## blueberryjam

JulesB68 said:


> Since my photoshopping skills are basically non-existent, and I look more like Shrek than Julia Roberts, you'll have to settle for this!
> Thanks for letting me share...



That's a lovely set, *Jules*! Looks great on you!


----------



## JulesB68

Pourquoipas said:


> No sorry just I forgot to change between the quotes on NatalieJ and yours, I have Vintage sweets and they are tiny on me, never use them..
> Pavé is so nice!



No worries! I look green-eyed at pictures of sweets on some of the more daintily framed members here, knowing that they would just look ridiculous on me!


----------



## JulesB68

HeidiDavis said:


> I just love this set!   It's on my wish list for sure! Maybe someday...sigh.





BBC said:


> Love these pieces on you. And the earrings, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loooooove the stack! How do you keep the bangles looking so perfect - are they easy to maintain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a break....Shrek???? I am certain you are beautiful and your pieces are lovely. [emoji254]





Natalie j said:


> So beautiful! [emoji7]





blueberryjam said:


> That's a lovely set, *Jules*! Looks great on you!



Many thanks ladies. Thought H was bad but this really is _the_ most dangerous forum to hang out in!


----------



## Pourquoipas

JulesB68 said:


> No worries! I look green-eyed at pictures of sweets on some of the more daintily framed members here, knowing that they would just look ridiculous on me!




like me[emoji2]


----------



## CATEYES

purseinsanity said:


> You look gorgeous, even with the giant star on your face!    And hope you had a wonderful birthday!





sailorstripes said:


> You look gorgeous. Love the VCA pieces and what great eye makeup, I love a big lash line! Happy Birthday to you!



Thank you purseinsanity and sailorstripes for the lovely comments! I don't hear compliments much in my life anymore so it makes me feel so good to hear them!&#128522; The eyeshadow is Chanel and the lashes are LillyLashes in mink, Miami. I had to put the star on my face as I'm too shy &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## CATEYES

pazt said:


> wearing my letterwood 10-motif necklace 2 ways
> 
> 1) 10-motif necklace + 5-motif bracelet letterwood
> 
> 2)  10-motif letterwood alone (necklace extended to 2 inches but not wearing detachable extender)



Such lovely pieces! I know you get a ton of wear out of these 10 motifs!


----------



## CATEYES

JulesB68 said:


> Looking beautiful Cateyes! Hope you had a wonderful birthday too artyhat:resents





Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Happy Birthday sweetie, you are so gorgeous  and I love your VCA of course!



Thank you ladies!! Was a quiet birthday with a few hours away from the kids to have dinner so short but sweet. I appreciate your sweet comments&#128536; Love your IG sprinkles!


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> I couldn't resist one more purchase in Hong Kong since the price is so good compared to Europe. Small sweets pave single motif, tiny but very sparkly. I love that I don't have to worry about getting it wet and I can imagine wearing it as an every day piece [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356768
> View attachment 3356769



Omg!! Love both the new additions! I agree the pave is less fussy than stones. The Perlee clover bracelet is such eye candy though! Love each time I see it&#128525;


----------



## CATEYES

Pourquoipas said:


> Super looks on both of you, enjoy life with VCA!





BBC said:


> I'm late to the party but belated Happy Birthday and you look GORGEOUS!!!



Thank you Pourquoipas and BBC!! I appreciate the love! &#128151;


----------



## CATEYES

JulesB68 said:


> Since my photoshopping skills are basically non-existent, and I look more like Shrek than Julia Roberts, you'll have to settle for this!
> Thanks for letting me share...



These are such awesome pieces! And you don't look like Shrek at all (I love all those movies&#128154 but lovely. Despite the buying experience, you will enjoy these daily, congrats!


----------



## pazt

JulesB68 said:


> Lovely Pazt!





Natalie j said:


> Very elegant! I don't often see letterwood. And your earrings are beautiful too [emoji1]



Jules and Natalie - thank you!!!!!!!!!!



blueberryjam said:


> Very chic, *pazt*!
> Are you wearing lotus earclips in the top photo?



BBJ - Thank you! the earrings are not VCA - its a cluster diamond earrings from my local jeweler.


----------



## pazt

CATEYES said:


> Such lovely pieces! I know you get a ton of wear out of these 10 motifs!




Yes its a new favorite and I am plotting my next 10-motif purchase. Along with a 5-motif bracelet, I feel like I dont need a 20-motif when I attach them together with an extender!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. [emoji4] Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! [emoji146] I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?




Gorgeous CATEYES! You are so beautiful and your eyes!![emoji7]
Thank you for posting the pic! I love your Necklace and earrings. You do really look like a queen with them. [emoji146]


----------



## sugarplumpurse

JulesB68 said:


> Since my photoshopping skills are basically non-existent, and I look more like Shrek than Julia Roberts, you'll have to settle for this!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...




Thank you JulesB68 for sharing your pic. These are stunning on you. It gives me a good idea when they are worn together. Now they are on my wish list!![emoji4]


----------



## JulesB68

sugarplumpurse said:


> Thank you JulesB68 for sharing your pic. These are stunning on you. It gives me a good idea when they are worn together. Now they are on my wish list!![emoji4]



Ooh, my first 'enable', lol! 
Thank you for your sweet words


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> wearing my letterwood 10-motif necklace 2 ways
> 
> 1) 10-motif necklace + 5-motif bracelet letterwood
> 
> 2)  10-motif letterwood alone (necklace extended to 2 inches but not wearing detachable extender)



Letterwood looks absolutely gorgeous on your skin tone. Pure perfection


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> I couldn't resist one more purchase in Hong Kong since the price is so good compared to Europe. Small sweets pave single motif, tiny but very sparkly. I love that I don't have to worry about getting it wet and I can imagine wearing it as an every day piece [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356768
> View attachment 3356769



Natalie, I can't help saving all your pics of your stacks  Always so amazing


----------



## HADASSA

JulesB68 said:


> Since my photoshopping skills are basically non-existent, and I look more like Shrek than Julia Roberts, you'll have to settle for this!
> Thanks for letting me share...



Jules, your VA don't look like sweets at all - they just look SWEET on you  And I LVE Shrek


----------



## sugarplumpurse

pazt said:


> wearing my letterwood 10-motif necklace 2 ways
> 
> 
> 
> 1) 10-motif necklace + 5-motif bracelet letterwood
> 
> 
> 
> 2)  10-motif letterwood alone (necklace extended to 2 inches but not wearing detachable extender)




Beautiful pazt! Your letterwood motif piece are gorgeous on you. Thank you for posting 2 ways of wearing your 10 motif. You photos make me want to try the letterwood next time I visit the vca.


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> Letterwood looks absolutely gorgeous on your skin tone. Pure perfection





sugarplumpurse said:


> Beautiful pazt! Your letterwood motif piece are gorgeous on you. Thank you for posting 2 ways of wearing your 10 motif. You photos make me want to try the letterwood next time I visit the vca.



Hadassa and Sugarplumrose - thank you! i love the rosegold and brown tones of the wood, it can be light at certain lighting and can be dark too!


----------



## Tulip2

CATEYES said:


> Okay...here goes. I've never shown my face on social media of any kind so this is a little different for me. But for sharing and enabling purposes, I am going to do it. &#128522; Wearing my solid YG 10 motif and YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings to my birthday dinner (only me and hubby). Put a crown on for my birthday ha ha! &#128081; I do feel like a queen when wearing certain pieces of VCA though! Don't you ladies as well?



Love it!  You look gorgeous!  The crown just tops it off perfectly!  Hope your Birthday dinner was wonderful.  Your VCA just adds to the celebration.

You should do more mod shots.  You're one lovely lady - both inside and out.


----------



## Tulip2

LibraSH said:


> Not great pictures but here's my contribution after long time lurking.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355147
> View attachment 3355155
> View attachment 3355157



Wow, all are gorgeous!  Thanks for showing us all of your lovely VCA.  You wear them well.


----------



## Tulip2

pazt said:


> wearing my letterwood 10-motif necklace 2 ways
> 
> 1) 10-motif necklace + 5-motif bracelet letterwood
> 
> 2)  10-motif letterwood alone (necklace extended to 2 inches but not wearing detachable extender)



Very nice pazt!  Your letterwood is TDF.  I'm going to check that out one day.  After my last purchase I'm banned from VCA!!!  

But that's okay because I can come here & see all of the lovely things that I can save my pennies for.


----------



## Tulip2

Natalie j said:


> I couldn't resist one more purchase in Hong Kong since the price is so good compared to Europe. Small sweets pave single motif, tiny but very sparkly. I love that I don't have to worry about getting it wet and* I can imagine wearing it as an every day piece* [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356768
> View attachment 3356769



Oh most definitely!  Love your new Sweets bracelet!  It's amazing how VCA can shine like there are millions of diamonds in such a small Sweet piece.  I do so love the Sweets.

Love both of the combos.  You picked an excellent sweet for your last purchase in HK!  Big congrats!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Tulip2 said:


> Oh most definitely!  Love your new Sweets bracelet!  It's amazing how VCA can shine like there are millions of diamonds in such a small Sweet piece.  I do so love the Sweets.
> 
> 
> 
> Love both of the combos.  You picked an excellent sweet for your last purchase in HK!  Big congrats!




Thank you Tulip. I was somewhat limited by budget by the end of my holiday lol... Would love to add the VA 5 motif WG diamonds one day [emoji1]


----------



## JulesB68

HADASSA said:


> Jules, your VA don't look like sweets at all - they just look SWEET on you  And I LVE Shrek


----------



## LibraSH

Tulip2 said:


> Wow, all are gorgeous!  Thanks for showing us all of your lovely VCA.  You wear them well.




Thank you Tulip for your sweet comment.[emoji4]


----------



## pazt

my friday simple stack : H bangle and MOP


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> my friday simple stack : H bangle and MOP



So pristine


----------



## Tulip2

pazt said:


> my friday simple stack : H bangle and MOP



Wow that's a gorgeous stack!  Happy Friday!


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> So pristine





Tulip2 said:


> Wow that's a gorgeous stack!  Happy Friday!




thank you and happy friday to you both Tulip and Hadassa!


----------



## MyDogTink

Off to graduation wearing my new frivoles.


----------



## HADASSA

MyDogTink said:


> Off to graduation wearing my new frivoles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361405



You look like a princess MDT


----------



## CATEYES

MyDogTink said:


> Off to graduation wearing my new frivoles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361405



Very nice!!!! &#128079;&#127996;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## blueberryjam

MyDogTink said:


> Off to graduation wearing my new frivoles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361405



Very pretty! Congratulations to you!


----------



## blueberryjam

pazt said:


> my friday simple stack : H bangle and MOP



This is a nice, fresh, look. Love this combo!


----------



## MyDogTink

blueberryjam said:


> Very pretty! Congratulations to you!







CATEYES said:


> Very nice!!!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127995;







HADASSA said:


> You look like a princess MDT




Thanks everyone but congratulations are NOT in order to me. DH and I are double alums of the same university. He is an adjunct professor there now. He was a faculty marshal today. I'm 43 years old, showing my age and out drinking now!


----------



## HADASSA

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks everyone but congratulations are NOT in order to me. DH and I are double alums of the same university. He is an adjunct professor there now. He was a faculty marshal today. I'm 43 years old, showing my age and out drinking now!



Congrats to DH and you still look like you just graduated


----------



## MyDogTink

HADASSA said:


> Congrats to DH and you still look like you just graduated






	

		
			
		

		
	
  definitely looking my age


----------



## pazt

MyDogTink said:


> View attachment 3361663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely looking my age




Beautiful!!!! And I love that pendant!!!


----------



## blueberryjam

MyDogTink said:


> View attachment 3361663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely looking my age



Certainly *not* looking your age! 
Love the magic pendant with the frivoles!


----------



## Sparkledolll

MyDogTink said:


> View attachment 3361663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely looking my age




You look lovely [emoji1]


----------



## chaneljewel

MyDogTink said:


> View attachment 3361663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely looking my age



Happy and looking great!


----------



## CATEYES

MyDogTink said:


> View attachment 3361663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely looking my age



No you're not!! You look beautiful!!


----------



## LemonBrulee

MyDogTink said:


> Off to graduation wearing my new frivoles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361405




Love them with your hair color!


----------



## HeidiDavis

MyDogTink said:


> View attachment 3361663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely looking my age


 


You look fabulous!  I'm sure your DH was very proud to have you on his arm at your shared alma mater!


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> I couldn't resist one more purchase in Hong Kong since the price is so good compared to Europe. Small sweets pave single motif, tiny but very sparkly. I love that I don't have to worry about getting it wet and I can imagine wearing it as an every day piece [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356768
> View attachment 3356769



What a great piece to stack! 



JulesB68 said:


> Since my photoshopping skills are basically non-existent, and I look more like Shrek than Julia Roberts, you'll have to settle for this!
> Thanks for letting me share...



That's a classic set that u have that u can get a lot of use 



pazt said:


> wearing my letterwood 10-motif necklace 2 ways
> 
> 1) 10-motif necklace + 5-motif bracelet letterwood
> 
> 2)  10-motif letterwood alone (necklace extended to 2 inches but not wearing detachable extender)





pazt said:


> my friday simple stack : H bangle and MOP



Love the way you have styled them all! Interestingly the letterwood is quite chameleon. For a moment, I thought it was onyx.



MyDogTink said:


> View attachment 3361663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely looking my age



This pairing is definitely classy, looking great there!


----------



## HADASSA

MyDogTink said:


> View attachment 3361663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely looking my age



See, this pic proved my point of you looking like you just graduated  You look amazing


----------



## Junkenpo

Spent some time in TJ Maxx today and talked myself out of this necklace.  Decided to post here since my frivoles are visible. Please ignore the tshirt and purse strap, imagine a lovely dinner dress instead. hahaha


----------



## blueberryjam

Junkenpo said:


> Spent some time in TJ Maxx today and talked myself out of this necklace.  Decided to post here since my frivoles are visible. Please ignore the tshirt and purse strap, imagine a lovely dinner dress instead. hahaha



Nice to see large frivoles in action! They look good on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

junkenpo said:


> spent some time in tj maxx today and talked myself out of this necklace.  Decided to post here since my frivoles are visible. Please ignore the tshirt and purse strap, imagine a lovely dinner dress instead. Hahaha



&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HADASSA

Junkenpo said:


> Spent some time in TJ Maxx today and talked myself out of this necklace.  Decided to post here since my frivoles are visible. Please ignore the tshirt and purse strap, imagine a lovely dinner dress instead. hahaha



The large Frivoles look gorgeous on you


----------



## blueberryjam

Out and about over the weekend with my vintage pave earclips and ring.


----------



## HADASSA

blueberryjam said:


> Out and about over the weekend with my vintage pave earclips and ring.



Lovely  - and I love the distance between the ears and hand not to be too matchy


----------



## MyDogTink

HADASSA said:


> See, this pic proved my point of you looking like you just graduated  You look amazing







HeidiDavis said:


> You look fabulous!  I'm sure your DH was very proud to have you on his arm at your shared alma mater!







LemonBrulee said:


> Love them with your hair color!







CATEYES said:


> No you're not!! You look beautiful!!







chaneljewel said:


> Happy and looking great!







Natalie j said:


> You look lovely [emoji1]







blueberryjam said:


> Certainly *not* looking your age!
> 
> Love the magic pendant with the frivoles!







pazt said:


> Beautiful!!!! And I love that pendant!!!




Thank you everyone! And thanks valnsw too - I couldn't fit your quote in.

I was surprised at how comfortable the ear clips were.


----------



## blueberryjam

HADASSA said:


> Lovely  - and I love the distance between the ears and hand not to be too matchy



Thanks, *HADASSA*!


----------



## MyDogTink

blueberryjam said:


> Out and about over the weekend with my vintage pave earclips and ring.




Very elegant look.


----------



## blueberryjam

MyDogTink said:


> Very elegant look.



Thank you for your sweet comment! :kiss:


----------



## valnsw

blueberryjam said:


> Out and about over the weekend with my vintage pave earclips and ring.



Great shot as usual!


----------



## blueberryjam

valnsw said:


> Great shot as usual!



Aww thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LE holiday pendant, 2014


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Perlee bangles


----------



## **Chanel**

texasgirliegirl said:


> LE holiday pendant, 2014



OMG, this looks so beautiful on you !
Such a chameleon pendant and it works perfect with your outfit.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> LE holiday pendant, 2014




Love this! I am so sad I missed this grey MOP LE pendant. 




texasgirliegirl said:


> Perlee bangles




This is so classically beautiful TGG. I tried the Perlee d'or on the other day and really loved it. Still can't decide if I should get pink or white gold, of course I want both [emoji23]


----------



## **Chanel**

Natalie j said:


> Love this! I am so sad I missed this grey MOP LE pendant.



Me too....I wasn't really into the holiday pendant that year, but I must say that *tgg's* pic is very, very enabling. It looks so beautiful in her picture, now I wish I bought one too when I had the chance :shame:.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> LE holiday pendant, 2014



Don't know how I missed these - I don't yet have a LE Holiday Pendant and this looks absolutely divine 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Perlee bangles



Love the simple, understated elegance of this stack


----------



## madisonmamaw

I love how your choice of outfit

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> OMG, this looks so beautiful on you !
> Such a chameleon pendant and it works perfect with your outfit.



Thank you!!
This is why I love gray mop so much. It goes with everything.


----------



## JulesB68

texasgirliegirl said:


> LE holiday pendant, 2014





texasgirliegirl said:


> Perlee bangles



Very pretty!


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> LE holiday pendant, 2014




Love the various shades of green and gray of your pendant TGG!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you to everybody here for your sweet comments. &#128149;&#127800;


----------



## blueberryjam

texasgirliegirl said:


> LE holiday pendant, 2014



Grey MOP is really something!  
Wish I had gotten into VCA earlier. 
Love the way you stack your bracelets too!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> LE holiday pendant, 2014


Omg I missed this!   Absolutely breathtaking


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> LE holiday pendant, 2014




That shimmer is amazing and your outfit is getting me excited for the unofficial start of summer.


----------



## Toronto24

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perlee bangles



Love these so much on you. Rethinking to keep mine too &#128541;. Damn this site can be bad!!


----------



## Toronto24

texasgirliegirl said:


> LE holiday pendant, 2014



Oh wow. This is also stunning. You have such beautiful prices and am so curious about your VCA family


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Love this! I am so sad I missed this grey MOP LE pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so classically beautiful TGG. I tried the Perlee d'or on the other day and really loved it. Still can't decide if I should get pink or white gold, of course I want both [emoji23]



Thank you,sweet Natalie!
Perhaps you need one of each?
Don't skinny bangles look best in threes??


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perlee bangles


TGG:  re the Perlee bangles.  Do they make them in all three golds?  I would love a pink and a white gold!!


----------



## MBeech

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perlee bangles



Thanks for posting pics of the perlee bangle TGG. It looks wonderful on you. I think I read elsewhere that it was hollow - Do you feel that to be the case? How do you think the heft compares to the signature?


----------



## HADASSA

Hermesaholic said:


> TGG:  re the Perlee bangles.  Do they make them in all three golds?  I would love a pink and a white gold!!



Yes they do


----------



## Hermesaholic

hadassa said:


> yes they do :d


lol!!


----------



## sjunky13

pazt said:


> my friday simple stack : H bangle and MOP



Pazt, love this!! Please share info about your stunning diamond band! wow, love it.


----------



## sjunky13

MyDogTink said:


> Off to graduation wearing my new frivoles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361405




Happy Graduation and gorgeous earrings. LOVE Frivole


----------



## sjunky13

MyDogTink said:


> View attachment 3361663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely looking my age



well, you look fab at any age! Love the look.


----------



## sjunky13

Junkenpo said:


> Spent some time in TJ Maxx today and talked myself out of this necklace.  Decided to post here since my frivoles are visible. Please ignore the tshirt and purse strap, imagine a lovely dinner dress instead. hahaha
> 
> 
> LOVES!





blueberryjam said:


> Out and about over the weekend with my vintage pave earclips and ring.





very crisp and elegant!



texasgirliegirl said:


> LE holiday pendant, 2014



looks fab on you!


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perlee bangles



Gorgeous combo!! You have a large VCA collection.....I think all of us would ove to see it all together one day when you have time &#128513;


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> LE holiday pendant, 2014



Oh my!!!! Loving the colors in this pendant!! So
regret not getting one! The two I saw at the boutique were bland color brown, no color variations so that's why I passed.


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> LE holiday pendant, 2014



Pretty!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you,sweet Natalie!
> 
> Perhaps you need one of each?
> 
> Don't skinny bangles look best in threes??




TGG you are the ultimate enabler [emoji6] I would love one of each but haven't reconciled myself to the price yet lol... Here's the tried on pic when I went to pick up my magic bracelet from being shortened. They also took out 2 links from the big hanging charm to make it swing less for me which makes the bracelet more wearable so of course now I'm dreaming about the malachite magic bracelet too


----------



## pazt

sjunky13 said:


> Pazt, love this!! Please share info about your stunning diamond band! wow, love it.



sjunky - thank you! its a baguette-cut diamond band flanked by 2 separate yellow diamond skinny bands from our local jeweler


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> TGG:  re the Perlee bangles.  Do they make them in all three golds?  I would love a pink and a white gold!!



I only know of the yg and the pg...
Sorry, I was teasing Natalie &#128540;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> Gorgeous combo!! You have a large VCA collection.....I think all of us would ove to see it all together one day when you have time &#128513;



My husband would probably have a fit...&#128561;


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I only know of the yg and the pg...
> Sorry, I was teasing Natalie &#128540;


 Natalie's arm candy is delicious!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I only know of the yg and the pg...
> Sorry, I was teasing Natalie &#128540;



Comes in WG also


----------



## Hermesaholic

HADASSA said:


> Comes in WG also


Ugh. I am an addict


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hermesaholic said:


> Natalie's arm candy is delicious!




Thank you! My problem is I am always chatting to the SAs and trying things on when I'm in the boutique and my wish list just grows and grows [emoji85]


----------



## blueberryjam

sjunky13 said:


> very crisp and elegant!



Thanks, *sjunky*!


----------



## blueberryjam

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! My problem is I am always chatting to the SAs and trying things on when I'm in the boutique and my wish list just grows and grows [emoji85]



The VCA boutique is a very dangerous place. So many shiny thingsssss


----------



## HADASSA

Hermesaholic said:


> Ugh. I am an addict



More addicting than Hermes(aholic)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Comes in WG also



Enabler&#128521;&#128536;&#128149;
Hermesaholic, I really do think that you "need" this.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> More addicting than Hermes(aholic)



So true!!!


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> More addicting than Hermes(aholic)




totally agree!!!!


----------



## pazt

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! My problem is I am always chatting to the SAs and trying things on when I'm in the boutique and my wish list just grows and grows [emoji85]




i do the same thing - texting and chatting - up to no good


----------



## MyDogTink

Natalie j said:


> TGG you are the ultimate enabler [emoji6] I would love one of each but haven't reconciled myself to the price yet lol... Here's the tried on pic when I went to pick up my magic bracelet from being shortened. They also took out 2 links from the big hanging charm to make it swing less for me which makes the bracelet more wearable so of course now I'm dreaming about the malachite magic bracelet too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366426
> View attachment 3366427




I LOVE your combo with the magic bracelet (and the color of your clutch). My magic necklace which matches your bracelet arrived yesterday.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> i do the same thing - texting and chatting - up to no good



Me too!!
Mine is incredibly sweet and when surrounded by all the beautiful pieces it's easy to lose perspective....


----------



## Hermesaholic

HADASSA said:


> More addicting than Hermes(aholic)


deep and painful shame and guilt....


----------



## kimber418

Hermesaholic said:


> Ugh. I am an addict


Laughed so hard at this.  I know I am an addict.   At least it's only VCA for now.


----------



## pazt

Wearing my LE letterwood pendant in RG this Friday :


----------



## HADASSA

Hermesaholic said:


> deep and painful shame and guilt....



We share in your shame and guilt 

Can't wait to see the piece you are patiently awaiting


----------



## Tulip2

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! My problem is I am always chatting to the SAs and trying things on when I'm in the boutique and my wish list just grows and grows [emoji85]



+1  This is me!


----------



## Tulip2

pazt said:


> Wearing my LE letterwood pendant in RG this Friday :



Very pretty pazt!  The Letterwood is gorgeous in RG!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Laughed so hard at this.  I know I am an addict.   At least it's only VCA for now.



Hermes is next&#128521;&#128536;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> Wearing my LE letterwood pendant in RG this Friday :



This is so pretty on you!!
Before I discovered these LE pendants, I was not really a fan of pendants. 
Now I love them to pieces&#128149;


----------



## Sparkledolll

MyDogTink said:


> I LOVE your combo with the magic bracelet (and the color of your clutch). My magic necklace which matches your bracelet arrived yesterday.




Thank you! Please post a pic of your magic necklace in action. [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

pazt said:


> i do the same thing - texting and chatting - up to no good




Lol...The SA tried to get me to try on the new Bouton D'or collection. I saw the prices online before so I just didn't even want to go there [emoji23]

The LE pendant looks lovely on you. I don't know why but I have never tried this stone on but I will next time I'm in the boutique [emoji1]


----------



## MyDogTink

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! Please post a pic of your magic necklace in action. [emoji1]




Very quick picture from when I took it out of the box. I'll post a better picture when I officially wear it out and about.


----------



## uhpharm01

MyDogTink said:


> Very quick picture from when I took it out of the box. I'll post a better picture when I officially wear it out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367144



Very pretty. I just love these colors. Congrats. It looks great on you.


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! My problem is I am always chatting to the SAs and trying things on when I'm in the boutique and my wish list just grows and grows [emoji85]



R:lolots:  I have the same problem at Tiffany.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MyDogTink said:


> Very quick picture from when I took it out of the box. I'll post a better picture when I officially wear it out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367144




Beautiful!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> Very quick picture from when I took it out of the box. I'll post a better picture when I officially wear it out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367144



So pretty!!
You must be thrilled&#127800;
The combination of white and gray mother of pearl with chalcedony is very special.


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> Wearing my LE letterwood pendant in RG this Friday :



Looks like onyx on my screen but lovely nevertheless 



MyDogTink said:


> Very quick picture from when I took it out of the box. I'll post a better picture when I officially wear it out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367144



Vintage Alhambra in WG stone combination is beginning to grow on me - gorgeous


----------



## Sparkledolll

MyDogTink said:


> Very quick picture from when I took it out of the box. I'll post a better picture when I officially wear it out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367144




Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## chaneljewel

MyDogTink said:


> Very quick picture from when I took it out of the box. I'll post a better picture when I officially wear it out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367144



Very pretty!


----------



## Gina123

Everyone looks fabulous with Gorgeous VCAs!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Went out with DH yesterday and I decided to go  matchy matchy with pave Alhambra. [emoji5]&#65039;

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## HADASSA

Gina123 said:


> Everyone looks fabulous with Gorgeous VCAs!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Went out with DH yesterday and I decided to go  matchy matchy with pave Alhambra. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3368419



Looks great - not too matchy


----------



## pazt

Gina123 said:


> Everyone looks fabulous with Gorgeous VCAs!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Went out with DH yesterday and I decided to go  matchy matchy with pave Alhambra. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3368419




very pretty!!!


----------



## noreen_uk

MyDogTink said:


> Very quick picture from when I took it out of the box. I'll post a better picture when I officially wear it out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367144



this is so gorgeous it looks good on you


----------



## MyDogTink

uhpharm01 said:


> Very pretty. I just love these colors. Congrats. It looks great on you.







BBC said:


> Beautiful!!!







texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!
> 
> You must be thrilled[emoji254]
> 
> The combination of white and gray mother of pearl with chalcedony is very special.







HADASSA said:


> Vintage Alhambra in WG stone combination is beginning to grow on me - gorgeous







Natalie j said:


> Looks beautiful on you!







chaneljewel said:


> Very pretty!







noreen_uk said:


> this is so gorgeous it looks good on you




Thanks, everyone. I have this Rina Limor chalcedony bracelet which I think matches rather nicely. Happy Memorial Day in the U.S.!


----------



## MyDogTink

Gina123 said:


> Everyone looks fabulous with Gorgeous VCAs!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Went out with DH yesterday and I decided to go  matchy matchy with pave Alhambra. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3368419




Looks sparkly and beautiful.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Gina123 said:


> Everyone looks fabulous with Gorgeous VCAs!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Went out with DH yesterday and I decided to go  matchy matchy with pave Alhambra. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3368419




Gina123, you look amazing!  The whole outfit is perfection, and the VCA adds the ideal final touch!


This is off-topic, so I apologize....is that the Mansur Gavriel bucket bag hanging beside you?  If so, how do you like it?  I have considered buying it many times but always hesitate as I usually prefer to carry tote bags.  But this bucket bag is just so pretty!  I would love your opinion!


Okay, sorry...back to topic! Lol


----------



## Gina123

HeidiDavis said:


> Gina123, you look amazing!  The whole outfit is perfection, and the VCA adds the ideal final touch!
> 
> 
> This is off-topic, so I apologize....is that the Mansur Gavriel bucket bag hanging beside you?  If so, how do you like it?  I have considered buying it many times but always hesitate as I usually prefer to carry tote bags.  But this bucket bag is just so pretty!  I would love your opinion!
> 
> 
> Okay, sorry...back to topic! Lol




Thank you Heidi. [emoji8]

MS bucket bag is bulky at first but soften as you carry it more often. It's my go to bag when I want a worry free bag. 
I love it for that purpose. 

Sporting my MS to the marina yesterday.


----------



## Gina123

MyDogTink said:


> Looks sparkly and beautiful.







pazt said:


> very pretty!!!







HADASSA said:


> Looks great - not too matchy




Thank you all! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

I do love sparkly things. [emoji7]

I started out with my jewelry, then shoes & bag, then pick out a dress for an early dinner. My DH thought I'm silly, lol!


----------



## Gina123

MyDogTink said:


> Very quick picture from when I took it out of the box. I'll post a better picture when I officially wear it out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367144




It's gorgeous!  [emoji7] Can't wait to see the official model picture. [emoji41]


----------



## Gina123

pazt said:


> Wearing my LE letterwood pendant in RG this Friday :




This is very pretty, patz. [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> TGG you are the ultimate enabler [emoji6] I would love one of each but haven't reconciled myself to the price yet lol... Here's the tried on pic when I went to pick up my magic bracelet from being shortened. They also took out 2 links from the big hanging charm to make it swing less for me which makes the bracelet more wearable so of course now I'm dreaming about the malachite magic bracelet too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366426
> View attachment 3366427




Oh wow, love these!!! I too wish I can have one of each! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## HeidiDavis

Gina123 said:


> Thank you Heidi. [emoji8]
> 
> MS bucket bag is bulky at first but soften as you carry it more often. It's my go to bag when I want a worry free bag.
> I love it for that purpose.
> 
> Sporting my MS to the marina yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3370048




I love this look!  You have great style, whether you are dressing up or dressing down!!!

I just may have to pull the trigger on this bag.  The price is so reasonable and it seems like it would work well with my lifestyle!  Thanks so much for the input! XOXO


----------



## kimber418

MyDogTink said:


> Very quick picture from when I took it out of the box. I'll post a better picture when I officially wear it out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367144


Love the Magic Necklace.  It is beautiful!


----------



## pazt

Tulip2 said:


> Very pretty pazt!  The Letterwood is gorgeous in RG!





texasgirliegirl said:


> This is so pretty on you!!
> Before I discovered these LE pendants, I was not really a fan of pendants.
> Now I love them to pieces&#128149;





Natalie j said:


> Lol...The SA tried to get me to try on the new Bouton D'or collection. I saw the prices online before so I just didn't even want to go there [emoji23]
> 
> The LE pendant looks lovely on you. I don't know why but I have never tried this stone on but I will next time I'm in the boutique [emoji1]





HADASSA said:


> Looks like onyx on my screen but lovely nevertheless
> 
> Vintage Alhambra in WG stone combination is beginning to grow on me - gorgeous




Thank you everyone! this pendant is one of my favorites!


----------



## chaneljewel

Gorgeous pazt!


----------



## pazt

chaneljewel said:


> Gorgeous pazt!



THANKS chaneljewel


----------



## pazt

MyDogTink said:


> Very quick picture from when I took it out of the box. I'll post a better picture when I officially wear it out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367144



this was one of the first necklaces i considered - still a beauty and I think I need in my collection!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

MyDogTink said:


> Very quick picture from when I took it out of the box. I'll post a better picture when I officially wear it out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367144



Gorgeous!  Have you or anyone else considered adding an extender to the necklace so it has a lower drop?  I just tried on in the store and wish it sat slightly lower, but would hate to alter without knowing how it will look.


----------



## MyDogTink

kimber418 said:


> Love the Magic Necklace.  It is beautiful!







pazt said:


> this was one of the first necklaces i considered - still a beauty and I think I need in my collection!







ComfortablyNumb said:


> Gorgeous!  Have you or anyone else considered adding an extender to the necklace so it has a lower drop?  I just tried on in the store and wish it sat slightly lower, but would hate to alter without knowing how it will look.




Thanks, everyone! This necklace first drew me to VCA. I wanted it for a birthday present a few years ago but just couldn't ask my husband to spend that much. I know he would have; however, I wanted it to be something that I purchased for myself. 

I was wondering if it could be a little longer. I will wear it with several styles of clothing and then see.  I wear it on the longer of the two selections. Personally, I find that VCA's shorter selection of the chain chokes me.


----------



## kimber418

Gina123 said:


> Everyone looks fabulous with Gorgeous VCAs!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Went out with DH yesterday and I decided to go  matchy matchy with pave Alhambra. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3368419


Beautiful!  Love your ring also!


----------



## kimber418

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks, everyone! This necklace first drew me to VCA. I wanted it for a birthday present a few years ago but just couldn't ask my husband to spend that much. I know he would have; however, I wanted it to be something that I purchased for myself.
> 
> I was wondering if it could be a little longer. I will wear it with several styles of clothing and then see.  I wear it on the longer of the two selections. Personally, I find that VCA's shorter selection of the chain chokes me.


You can probably have it lengthened a bit by VCA.  You should do it if you feel that it is too short - I am not sure about this but I do not think VCA will charge for this service.


----------



## MyDogTink

kimber418 said:


> You can probably have it lengthened a bit by VCA.  You should do it if you feel that it is too short - I am not sure about this but I do not think VCA will charge for this service.




Thank you. You and everyone else on the forum have provided a wealth of information and guidance. Like others, I wish I had focused on VCA earlier.

Anyway, can I ask a question? I had the necklace shipped to my home. I asked the SA to include a cleaning cloth (I purchased the frivole earrings a few weeks earlier and they really do need a cleaning cloth to remove the fingerprints). The certificate and cloth weren't included in the box. I called the boutique but kept missing my SA so I messaged this to another SA. She said the cleaning cloth is limited to the black onyx pieces. Does that sound right?


----------



## kimber418

MyDogTink said:


> Very quick picture from when I took it out of the box. I'll post a better picture when I officially wear it out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367144



I have never heard that the cleaning cloth is limited to black onyx.  I do not own the 20 motif but I do own the earrings in black onyx and I did not get a cleaning cloth with those.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you. You and everyone else on the forum have provided a wealth of information and guidance. Like others, I wish I had focused on VCA earlier.
> 
> Anyway, can I ask a question? I had the necklace shipped to my home. I asked the SA to include a cleaning cloth (I purchased the frivole earrings a few weeks earlier and they really do need a cleaning cloth to remove the fingerprints). The certificate and cloth weren't included in the box. I called the boutique but kept missing my SA so I messaged this to another SA. She said the cleaning cloth is limited to the black onyx pieces. Does that sound right?



This is not correct information.
The SA's can give the cleaning cloths to whomever they please, provided that they have them in stock.


----------



## pazt

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you. You and everyone else on the forum have provided a wealth of information and guidance. Like others, I wish I had focused on VCA earlier.
> 
> Anyway, can I ask a question? I had the necklace shipped to my home. I asked the SA to include a cleaning cloth (I purchased the frivole earrings a few weeks earlier and they really do need a cleaning cloth to remove the fingerprints). The certificate and cloth weren't included in the box. I called the boutique but kept missing my SA so I messaged this to another SA. She said the cleaning cloth is limited to the black onyx pieces. Does that sound right?



my SA gave me a cleanig cloth when i got my magic malachite necklace. so i dont think its limited to onyx alone


----------



## Sparkledolll

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you. You and everyone else on the forum have provided a wealth of information and guidance. Like others, I wish I had focused on VCA earlier.
> 
> Anyway, can I ask a question? I had the necklace shipped to my home. I asked the SA to include a cleaning cloth (I purchased the frivole earrings a few weeks earlier and they really do need a cleaning cloth to remove the fingerprints). The certificate and cloth weren't included in the box. I called the boutique but kept missing my SA so I messaged this to another SA. She said the cleaning cloth is limited to the black onyx pieces. Does that sound right?




I don't think so. I was given another one when I bought the magic bracelet.


----------



## sslfn

I was given a cleaning cloth at boutique and was told its for black onyx only. Not sure if there is different cloth for different stone.


----------



## JulesB68

I've been given a cleaning cloth too. I can't remember which purchase it was with, but since I don't have any onyx, it can't be limited to that!


----------



## Blingaddict

Turq & mop in wg in action on a mini bus for a girls trip...


----------



## JulesB68

Bellissima! Enjoy your girls' trip; looks like you've got it off to a good start!


----------



## doloresmia

Lariat style


----------



## CATEYES

Blingaddict said:


> Turq & mop in wg in action on a mini bus for a girls trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373163



They are lovely together! &#128160;Hope you ladies have a blast together!!


----------



## klynneann

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 3373297
> 
> 
> Lariat style



Oh wow - love it like this!


----------



## pazt

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 3373297
> 
> 
> Lariat style



NIce way to ear the magic pendant!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I've been given cleansing cloths for frivole earrings and for carnelian.


----------



## pazt

Wearing my extended 10-motif letterwood + 5-motif bracelet + separate 2-inch extender with the LE letterwood pendant, heading to a graduation luncheon :


----------



## kat99

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 3373297
> 
> 
> Lariat style




GORGEOUS!! I love this piece so much!


----------



## doloresmia

klynneann said:


> Oh wow - love it like this!





pazt said:


> NIce way to ear the magic pendant!!





kat99 said:


> GORGEOUS!! I love this piece so much!




Thank you! i have to give props to my sweet SW for showing me this.... and for letting me know the price had gone down so that i would be "forced" to buy 

Kat - i got my panther shawl yesterday! LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## texasgirliegirl

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 3373297
> 
> 
> Lariat style



&#10084;&#65039; This in malachite.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> Wearing my extended 10-motif letterwood + 5-motif bracelet + separate 2-inch extender with the LE letterwood pendant, heading to a graduation luncheon :



Dear Pazt, you look so pretty! I really love your long letter woodworkers with your LE pendant. 
On my screen your letter wood looks like onyx set in wg!
Still so pretty.


----------



## kat99

doloresmia said:


> Thank you! i have to give props to my sweet SW for showing me this.... and for letting me know the price had gone down so that i would be "forced" to buy
> 
> Kat - i got my panther shawl yesterday! LOVE LOVE LOVE



This went down in price? OMG. All I knew is that the onyx went up, but can't believe this went down! It's my favorite one.

I'm so glad you like the shawl I wore mine out tonight to dinner


----------



## CATEYES

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 3373297
> 
> 
> Lariat style



I really like it this way! Did it feel like it was choking you at all? Is this the piece your SA said went down in price?! &#127808;


----------



## CATEYES

pazt said:


> Wearing my extended 10-motif letterwood + 5-motif bracelet + separate 2-inch extender with the LE letterwood pendant, heading to a graduation luncheon :



Very nicely paired pazt! Hope the graduation was nice-you were certainly the best accessorized there!


----------



## Blingaddict

CATEYES said:


> They are lovely together! [emoji746]Hope you ladies have a blast together!!




Thank you cateyes. [emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## Blingaddict

JulesB68 said:


> Bellissima! Enjoy your girls' trip; looks like you've got it off to a good start!




Thank you julesB68. It sure did![emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Blingaddict

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 3373297
> 
> 
> Lariat style




This is gorgeous!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## doloresmia

CATEYES said:


> I really like it this way! Did it feel like it was choking you at all? Is this the piece your SA said went down in price?! [emoji256]




It does a little .... But as a friend used to say in the old days about high heels - looking good is like having a boy friend - sometimes you have to suffer a little


----------



## doloresmia

kat99 said:


> This went down in price? OMG. All I knew is that the onyx went up, but can't believe this went down! It's my favorite one.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you like the shawl I wore mine out tonight to dinner




There was a price adjustment to be in line with global pricing per my SA and so the malachite went down $500

She also told me about earrings I want and the price adjustment. I hate her[emoji3]

This is my passage88 shawl with etoupe and tigers eye for you!


----------



## doloresmia

Blingaddict said:


> This is gorgeous!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you! i am fully addicted to malachite



texasgirliegirl said:


> &#10084;&#65039; This in malachite.



Hugs! BTW, I post less now than I used to but always appreciate the knowledge you share and pictures!


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> There was a price adjustment to be in line with global pricing per my SA and so the malachite went down $500
> 
> She also told me about earrings I want and the price adjustment. I hate her[emoji3]
> 
> This is my passage88 shawl with etoupe and tigers eye for you!
> 
> View attachment 3374048



I miss seeing you around!

Love this picture and that passage 88 shawl is beautiful!


----------



## doloresmia

sbelle said:


> I miss seeing you around!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this picture and that passage 88 shawl is beautiful!




Hugs!!! I miss you too. The old BV days were so much fun. 

Another obsessive picture snuck in car while DH on phone

Malachite, passage88 and h Kelly bracelet


----------



## sbelle

Love it!!  Three special pieces!


----------



## kat99

doloresmia said:


> Hugs!!! I miss you too. The old BV days were so much fun.
> 
> Another obsessive picture snuck in car while DH on phone
> 
> Malachite, passage88 and h Kelly bracelet
> 
> View attachment 3374089



So beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## peppers90

Wearing these two today....


----------



## peppers90

Close up of the watch...


----------



## kimber418

peppers90 said:


> Close up of the watch...


Peppers~ This is SO beautiful.  That watch......no words!   Exquisite!

I love the way it latches also.


----------



## cung

peppers90 said:


> Wearing these two today....



So pretty. I've never known alhambra watch could be like this, strikingly beautiful


----------



## baghagg

peppers90 said:


> Wearing these two today....



I actually tried on this watch and was very serious about it,  how do you like it?  How long have you had it,  and is there anything about it that you're not crazy about?


----------



## CATEYES

peppers90 said:


> Wearing these two today....



Gorgeous together peppers!!! Don't see this watch often but it is quite the piece!&#128149;


----------



## peppers90

kimber418 said:


> Peppers~ This is SO beautiful.  That watch......no words!   Exquisite!
> 
> I love the way it latches also.


 


cung said:


> So pretty. I've never known alhambra watch could be like this, strikingly beautiful


 
Thank you *kimber418 and cung! *it is one of my most worn VCA pieces*.*


----------



## peppers90

baghagg said:


> I actually tried on this watch and was very serious about it,  how do you like it?  How long have you had it,  and is there anything about it that you're not crazy about?


 


I really enjoy wearing the watch, gets tons of compliments and it's pretty unique compared to Rolex, etc....I have had it about a year and a half, my only complaint initially was the clasp;  a little hard to fasten on your own but after several tries gets easy.   And the movement is quartz so you never have to wind.


----------



## peppers90

CATEYES said:


> Gorgeous together peppers!!! Don't see this watch often but it is quite the piece!&#128149;


 


Thank you so much* CATEYES *good to see you again!


----------



## Pourquoipas

peppers90 said:


> Close up of the watch...




Seriously beautiful and uncommon indeed!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

peppers90 said:


> Wearing these two today....



Gorgeous watch!
I really love the gray mother of pearl....&#128149;


----------



## pazt

peppers90 said:


> Wearing these two today....




love this ....


----------



## chaneljewel

peppers90 said:


> Close up of the watch...



Your watch is lovely!


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Some pics from one of the days I was in San Fran earlier this week.  It's become my favorite city!  So lovely to feel the chilly weather and just walk for miles and sit, relax, and look at the bay, city, and bridge.


----------



## peppers90

Pourquoipas said:


> Seriously beautiful and uncommon indeed!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous watch!
> I really love the gray mother of pearl....&#128149;





pazt said:


> love this ....





chaneljewel said:


> Your watch is lovely!



Thanks so much *Pourquoipas,TGG pazt, chaneljewel*


----------



## peppers90

b_lux_fashion said:


> Some pics from one of the days I was in San Fran earlier this week.  It's become my favorite city!  So lovely to feel the chilly weather and just walk for miles and sit, relax, and look at the bay, city, and bridge.



beautiful Cartier and Van Cleef mix!


----------



## TankerToad

amaretti said:


> I'm new to this thread. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3347385



I am looking at this pendant now 
Do you wear it a lot? Easy to care for ?


----------



## TankerToad

pazt said:


> Wearing 2 magic alhambra long pendant - malachite and carnelian. Off to a VCA party a few weeks ago :



Wow!
Love this !


----------



## TankerToad

So I haven't visited this very dangerous thread in quite a while.
However I'm going to add a VCA peice to my collection this month 
Was thinking a malachite large pendant and earrings 
But now thinking about this magic necklace 
Anyone have this
Any thoughts or experience ?


----------



## TankerToad

Or this this the matching large earrings in malachite


----------



## MyDogTink

TankerToad said:


> So I haven't visited this very dangerous thread in quite a while.
> 
> However I'm going to add a VCA peice to my collection this month
> 
> Was thinking a malachite large pendant and earrings
> 
> But now thinking about this magic necklace
> 
> Anyone have this
> 
> Any thoughts or experience ?




I am extremely partial to the magic necklace. I just purchased the WG combo. Good luck with your decision. Don't you wish you could click your heels and have everything on your list?


----------



## peppers90

TankerToad said:


> Or this this the matching large earrings in malachite



TT- I have this pendant and wear it more frequently than my magic necklace ( YG MOP- same style as you posted on previous page).   I feel the pendant is a little more casual than the necklace;  you dress very professional for work so you could easily wear the necklace quite often though.  Either way you can't go wrong!


----------



## valnsw

My Socrates BTF ring while having sushi with DH


----------



## sbelle

peppers90 said:


> Close up of the watch...



Wow -- so so pretty!


----------



## sbelle

valnsw said:


> View attachment 3383826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Socrates BTF ring while having sushi with DH



This is my favorite ring!


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> View attachment 3383826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Socrates BTF ring while having sushi with DH


Love this on you - so delicate


----------



## valnsw

sbelle said:


> This is my favorite ring!





HADASSA said:


> Love this on you - so delicate



Thanks dears! 
Still feeling stuffed from the dinner. 

Still getting used to the new interface and figuring my way around. Luckily the photo upload turned out right. But yea the emoticons are still not working??!


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> View attachment 3383826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Socrates BTF ring while having sushi with DH



How gorgeous is this ring???? I didn't realize it was quite that sparkly! [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> View attachment 3383826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Socrates BTF ring while having sushi with DH



Wow! So pretty and sparkly [emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## valnsw

BBC said:


> How gorgeous is this ring???? I didn't realize it was quite that sparkly! [emoji7]



Yes it's a understated ring which u don't get to see often. I think it depends on the lighting and the angle the photo was taken that happen to show its sparkliness! 



Natalie j said:


> Wow! So pretty and sparkly [emoji92][emoji92]



Thanks! Love your arm candy too!


----------



## Pourquoipas

valnsw said:


> View attachment 3383826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Socrates BTF ring while having sushi with DH



Oh my, this ring is on top of my whishlist for so long. I have the studs and love the sparkle but being on my earlobes I can't see it. Like this I could watch it sparkle all day long.
Love all your Socrates pics, Thx for posting!


----------



## kimber418

valnsw said:


> View attachment 3383826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Socrates BTF ring while having sushi with DH


----------



## kimber418

Beautiful ring!   Love it on you~


----------



## valnsw

Pourquoipas said:


> Oh my, this ring is on top of my whishlist for so long. I have the studs and love the sparkle but being on my earlobes I can't see it. Like this I could watch it sparkle all day long.
> Love all your Socrates pics, Thx for posting!



Thanks! I hope I'm not boring anybody with my BTF ring. I'm taking any opportunity to wear them where I can! LOL



kimber418 said:


> Beautiful ring!   Love it on you~



Thanks dear! I love your diamond clover perlee Hope to see more action pix of that!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

My new frivole YG between the finger ring


----------



## Comfortably Numb

valnsw said:


> Thanks! I hope I'm not boring anybody with my BTF ring. I'm taking any opportunity to wear them where I can! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear! I love your diamond clover perlee Hope to see more action pix of that!



Not at all!  It's very helpful to see jewelry in multiple views and settings, in addition to being nice eye candy


----------



## valnsw

ComfortablyNumb said:


> My new frivole YG between the finger ring
> View attachment 3384111
> View attachment 3384111
> View attachment 3384112



Gorgeous ring and bag!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ComfortablyNumb said:


> My new frivole YG between the finger ring
> View attachment 3384111
> View attachment 3384111
> View attachment 3384112



Gorgeous and [emoji182][emoji162]


----------



## Sparkledolll

ComfortablyNumb said:


> My new frivole YG between the finger ring
> View attachment 3384111
> View attachment 3384111
> View attachment 3384112



Very pretty! Love the bag and the ring on you. [emoji1]


----------



## sugarplumpurse

valnsw said:


> View attachment 3383826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Socrates BTF ring while having sushi with DH



Just amazingly gorgeous!![emoji7]


----------



## sugarplumpurse

ComfortablyNumb said:


> My new frivole YG between the finger ring
> View attachment 3384111
> View attachment 3384111
> View attachment 3384112



Love your shots!![emoji173]️ maybe I need this ring to complete my sets. [emoji16]


----------



## ChaneLisette

ComfortablyNumb said:


> My new frivole YG between the finger ring
> View attachment 3384111
> View attachment 3384111
> View attachment 3384112



So pretty!


----------



## Toronto24

Stunning!


----------



## peppers90

sbelle said:


> Wow -- so so pretty!



Thank you sbelle!


----------



## chaneljewel

Truly a remarkable ring!


ComfortablyNumb said:


> My new frivole YG between the finger ring
> View attachment 3384111
> View attachment 3384111
> View attachment 3384112


----------



## Comfortably Numb

valnsw said:


> Gorgeous ring and bag!





Pourquoipas said:


> Gorgeous and [emoji182][emoji162]





Natalie j said:


> Very pretty! Love the bag and the ring on you. [emoji1]





sugarplumpurse said:


> Love your shots!![emoji173]️ maybe I need this ring to complete my sets. [emoji16]



Yes, you definitely need this ring!  I was convinced I was getting the 8 motif ring but after trying both on, this one was just stunning.



ChaneLisette said:


> So pretty!



Thanks all for your kind words!


----------



## valnsw

Socrates BTF ring in action again


----------



## Pourquoipas

valnsw said:


> Socrates BTF ring in action again



Such a beautiful ring, still top on my whishlist!


----------



## kat99

White MOP Alhambra:


----------



## pazt

kat99 said:


> White MOP Alhambra:



So beautiful K!!!


----------



## may3545

Stacking my onyx gold alhambra.


----------



## Notorious Pink

kat99 said:


> White MOP Alhambra:



Love everything about this, Kat. Details on the dress, please? [emoji254]


----------



## allure244

BBC said:


> Love everything about this, Kat. Details on the dress, please? [emoji254]



It's the fringe-stripe shift by holding horses from Anthropologie. Most sizes are sold out online but I found a few sizes in store at Anthropologie at fashion island Newport Beach yesterday. I definitely saw a 0,2, and maybe a 4. There might have been some other sizes too. You can always give them a call to see what sizes they have left and have them ship to you. Hope this helps. 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/m/product/4130089174743.jsp?#/


----------



## sjunky13

may3545 said:


> View attachment 3393405
> 
> 
> Stacking my onyx gold alhambra.


Beautiful May! xoxox


----------



## Notorious Pink

allure244 said:


> It's the fringe-stripe shift by holding horses from Anthropologie. Most sizes are sold out online but I found a few sizes in store at Anthropologie at fashion island Newport Beach yesterday. I definitely saw a 0,2, and maybe a 4. There might have been some other sizes too. You can always give them a call to see what sizes they have left and have them ship to you. Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/m/product/4130089174743.jsp?#/



Thank you!!!


----------



## kimber418

kat99~Love your dress with your 20 motif MOP and beautiful Kelly!  A perfect summer outfit~


----------



## pazt

may3545 said:


> View attachment 3393405
> 
> 
> Stacking my onyx gold alhambra.



Great combo May!!! Love it!!!


----------



## londondolly

wearing my favourite hues...


----------



## JulesB68

Very pretty! My favourite colours too.


----------



## Sparkledolll

londondolly said:


> wearing my favourite hues...



Love this!


----------



## BellaCC

londondolly said:


> wearing my favourite hues...



My 2 dream colors [emoji7] Beautiful!


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> So I haven't visited this very dangerous thread in quite a while.
> However I'm going to add a VCA peice to my collection this month
> Was thinking a malachite large pendant and earrings
> But now thinking about this magic necklace
> Anyone have this
> Any thoughts or experience ?


TT, have you had any luck with this fun VCA necklace?


----------



## linda83

Tried this BTF ring on in Vegas and am in love!  If only I had $18k lying around somewhere...


----------



## chaneljewel

That's gorgeous!


----------



## pazt

londondolly said:


> wearing my favourite hues...



Beautiful combo!!!!


----------



## Tulip2

linda83 said:


> Tried this BTF ring on in Vegas and am in love!  If only I had $18k lying around somewhere...
> 
> View attachment 3397446


So gorgeous on you!  I was looking at another ring at VCA one day.  My SA went and took this ring out of the window for me to see.  I fell for it... very hard.  A few days later I got the word that the price was going up.  Oh no!  I had already been selling handbags and such from my closet to get the ring.  I had to step up my plans!    Now, it's my favorite ring.  No doubt about it.  I hope you can bring her home one day too.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Wearing my MOP YG sweets and vintage pendant with 20 motif [emoji1]


----------



## sailorstripes

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my MOP YG sweets and vintage pendant with 20 motif [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400827



Love this look on you. Wow. So perfect in summer!


----------



## kat99

Wearing 20 onyx doubled, I rarely double this, don't know why! It makes it a lot easier to wear crossbody bags though, without getting tangled.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kat99 said:


> Wearing 20 onyx doubled, I rarely double this, don't know why! It makes it a lot easier to wear crossbody bags though, without getting tangled.


Love this dress!!


----------



## sbelle

kat99 said:


> Wearing 20 onyx doubled, I rarely double this, don't know why! It makes it a lot easier to wear crossbody bags though, without getting tangled.




Love the entire look -- and that bag too!  What do you think of the Disco?


----------



## lilleblomst

What watch is this?? And is it the same one?? Heeeeelp


----------



## linda83

Tulip2 said:


> So gorgeous on you!  I was looking at another ring at VCA one day.  My SA went and took this ring out of the window for me to see.  I fell for it... very hard.  A few days later I got the word that the price was going up.  Oh no!  I had already been selling handbags and such from my closet to get the ring.  I had to step up my plans!    Now, it's my favorite ring.  No doubt about it.  I hope you can bring her home one day too.



Tulip2, thank you for such a darling story  Are there any pics of you on the forum modeling this beauty? Oh dear, I'll have to sell a lot of bags and shoes...


----------



## Tulip2

linda83 said:


> Tulip2, thank you for such a darling story  Are there any pics of you on the forum modeling this beauty? Oh dear, I'll have to sell a lot of bags and shoes...


It's worth it so get to selling.  
Here's my Reveal.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-butterflies-from-the-vca-flying-beauties-collection.941727/


----------



## linda83

Tulip2 said:


> It's worth it so get to selling.
> Here's my Reveal.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-butterflies-from-the-vca-flying-beauties-collection.941727/



Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## valnsw

Pave vintage earrings and cosmos mop pendant out to play


----------



## sbelle

valnsw said:


> Pave vintage earrings and cosmos mop pendant out to play



Love your pendant!


----------



## Tulip2

linda83 said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful!


Oh thank you Unda!  I do so love jewelry.  Got it from my Mom & Grandmother & Great Aunt.  lol
But this BTF Butterfly is truly a sight to behold.  I wear it often.  I don't think I'll ever tire of it.  I guess that's what VCA is for... that forever piece of jewelry!


----------



## valnsw

sbelle said:


> Love your pendant!



Thanks! I love it too.


----------



## Christofle

lilleblomst said:


> What watch is this?? And is it the same one?? Heeeeelp



Breguet Reine de Naples


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3416710


TT, I can see you are really having fun with this piece. Enjoy


----------



## TankerToad

Thank you
I sure am[emoji178][emoji8]


----------



## dialv

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3417017
> 
> Thank you
> I sure am[emoji178][emoji8]



Wow, it looks so gorgeous on you. The Chalcedony is tdf[emoji7]


----------



## lisawhit

tanker, it's fabulous on you!


----------



## MyDogTink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3417017
> 
> Thank you
> I sure am[emoji178][emoji8]



Looks fabulous. I haven't worn mine yet.

Loving everyone's action shots. I haven't been on the forum lately. I've been so busy at work.


----------



## Tulip2

MyDogTink said:


> Looks fabulous. I haven't worn mine yet.
> 
> Loving everyone's action shots. I haven't been on the forum lately. *I've been so busy at work*.


Oh my, you sound like me! Work, work,  work!  You must get that baby out and wear it!  I'll be looking for your Mod shots girl!  Step away from the desk and show us that beauty!


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful TT.  Really like on the blue dress.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mop ten motif.


----------



## sailorstripes

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3417017
> 
> Thank you
> I sure am[emoji178][emoji8]



What a great photo. I love this necklace on you, especially against blue. Wow!


----------



## sailorstripes

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3418823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mop ten motif.


Such a gorgeous shot of you and I love this combo for summer!


----------



## TankerToad

Another blue combo
I've been in 5 east coast states in the last 2 days and each one more wicked hot than the next 
[emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## birkin10600

My turquoise alhambra necklace in action. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## pazt

Wearing my blue porcelain Vendome edition pendant (at my son's camp) :


----------



## Tulip2

pazt said:


> Wearing my blue porcelain Vendome edition pendant (at my son's camp) :
> 
> View attachment 3420442


Wow that is gorgeous!  Such a special piece to have.  You're one lucky lady!


----------



## pazt

Tulip2 said:


> Wow that is gorgeous!  Such a special piece to have.  You're one lucky lady!




Thank you!!! A special souvenir indeed


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> Wearing my blue porcelain Vendome edition pendant (at my son's camp) :
> 
> View attachment 3420442



The shade of blue looks gorgeous and matches so well with your top [emoji257]


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3418823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mop ten motif.



Don't know how I missed this post but thank you for reminding me how lovely this classic looks [emoji173]️


----------



## HADASSA

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise alhambra necklace in action. Thanks for letting me share.



Always so elegant [emoji255]


----------



## Myke518

Probably a bit of VCA overload but some days a little excess is ok, right? 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## JulesB68

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3421534
> 
> Probably a bit of VCA overload but some days a little excess is ok, right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



No such thing as VCA excess here! Looks mighty fine to me!


----------



## birkin10600

Rose gold vintage necklace in action.  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]


----------



## HeidiDavis

All of these action shots are sublime!!!  I love seeing how everyone wears their various VCA pieces!  I could look at pics like these all day!


----------



## pazt

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3421534
> 
> Probably a bit of VCA overload but some days a little excess is ok, right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




OMG - STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## sailorstripes

pazt said:


> Wearing my blue porcelain Vendome edition pendant (at my son's camp) :
> 
> View attachment 3420442



This is so lovely on you!


----------



## lisawhit

Loving all the action shots...stunning


----------



## chaneljewel

The action shots are great!


----------



## Myke518

JulesB68 said:


> No such thing as VCA excess here! Looks mighty fine to me!





pazt said:


> OMG - STUNNING!!!!!



Thanks all! It probably was a bit of clover overload but eh, made me happy today haha


----------



## sjunky13

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3421534
> 
> Probably a bit of VCA overload but some days a little excess is ok, right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


This is FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this look.


----------



## HADASSA

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3421534
> 
> Probably a bit of VCA overload but some days a little excess is ok, right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Very enabling pic - looks like it belongs in VCA's catalogue [emoji6]


----------



## pazt

Wearing today the 2015 Holiday pendant


----------



## Tulip2

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3421534
> 
> Probably a bit of VCA overload but some days a little excess is ok, right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Oh wow, these are gorgeous together!  I like excess!  Both really pop off of your all black wardrobe.  Love it Myke!


----------



## Tulip2

birkin10600 said:


> Rose gold vintage necklace in action.  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]


Your Rose Gold is TDF!  You look so lovely today Birkin!


----------



## Tulip2

pazt said:


> View attachment 3423647
> 
> 
> Wearing today the 2015 Holiday pendant


Oh you lucky girl pazt!  I've tried so hard to find one on the Secondary Market, but I'm afraid of fakes so I will just enjoy yours.  Your top is so perfect with it too!


----------



## JulesB68

pazt said:


> View attachment 3423647
> 
> 
> Wearing today the 2015 Holiday pendant



This looks so pretty Pazt! Such a beautifully delicate shade of pink.


----------



## pazt

Tulip2 said:


> Oh you lucky girl pazt!  I've tried so hard to find one on the Secondary Market, but I'm afraid of fakes so I will just enjoy yours.  Your top is so perfect with it too!





JulesB68 said:


> This looks so pretty Pazt! Such a beautifully delicate shade of pink.



THANK YOU! i cant wait to see what this year's holiday pendant is!


----------



## sailorstripes

pazt said:


> View attachment 3423647
> 
> 
> Wearing today the 2015 Holiday pendant


Another great photo of you. Love the color of this pendant on you too, especially with that blouse!


----------



## pazt

sailorstripes said:


> Another great photo of you. Love the color of this pendant on you too, especially with that blouse!



thanks so much!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> View attachment 3423647
> 
> 
> Wearing today the 2015 Holiday pendant


Oh Pazt, this is so beautiful and delicate looking.  I just love the color of your top.  It looks perfect with this pendant.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3416710



Beautiful beautiful beautiful in all the pics, TT!!! When are you heading to NY? [emoji254]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3421534
> 
> Probably a bit of VCA overload but some days a little excess is ok, right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



There is no such thing as too much...I am a "more is more" kind of girl!


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> View attachment 3423647
> 
> 
> Wearing today the 2015 Holiday pendant


So pretty!


----------



## PennyD2911

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3421534
> 
> Probably a bit of VCA overload but some days a little excess is ok, right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


WoW! Looks beautiful against the black you are wearing. 
Is that 10+10+5?


----------



## birkin10600

Tulip2 said:


> Your Rose Gold is TDF!  You look so lovely today Birkin!


Thank you darling for your kind words!


----------



## birkin10600

pazt said:


> View attachment 3423647
> 
> 
> Wearing today the 2015 Holiday pendant


You look gorgeous as always!


----------



## birkin10600

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3416710


Love this necklace! You are an enabler TT!  Now i am thinking about it!


----------



## TankerToad

Been wearing mine mine stop from casual (for me) to dressy


----------



## Gina123

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3419125
> 
> Another blue combo
> I've been in 5 east coast states in the last 2 days and each one more wicked hot than the next
> [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]




Yikes, 5 states!!! But you managed to look fantastic! 

Blue is a gorgeous color on you.  [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

I really this "like" feature just like Facebook. Lol! 
I haven't been on this thread for sometime...
Last night backyard birthday party assemble.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gina123 said:


> I really this "like" feature just like Facebook. Lol!
> I haven't been on this thread for sometime...
> Last night backyard birthday party assemble.
> View attachment 3426501


Beautiful!!
Perfect in every way.


----------



## Gina123

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!
> Perfect in every way.



Thank you texasgirliegirl! [emoji8]


----------



## HADASSA

Gina123 said:


> I really this "like" feature just like Facebook. Lol!
> I haven't been on this thread for sometime...
> Last night backyard birthday party assemble.
> View attachment 3426501


So summery and beautiful


----------



## Gina123

HADASSA said:


> So summery and beautiful



Thank you HADASSA! [emoji8]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Gina123 said:


> I really this "like" feature just like Facebook. Lol!
> I haven't been on this thread for sometime...
> Last night backyard birthday party assemble.
> View attachment 3426501



Lovely!


----------



## pazt

Gina123 said:


> I really this "like" feature just like Facebook. Lol!
> I haven't been on this thread for sometime...
> Last night backyard birthday party assemble.
> View attachment 3426501



GORGEOUS!!! love everything white gold + diamonds


----------



## Notorious Pink

Gina123 said:


> I really this "like" feature just like Facebook. Lol!
> I haven't been on this thread for sometime...
> Last night backyard birthday party assemble.
> View attachment 3426501



Gorgeous!


----------



## Gina123

pazt said:


> GORGEOUS!!! love everything white gold + diamonds





BBC said:


> Gorgeous!





Pourquoipas said:


> Lovely!



Thank you ladies! [emoji8]

Patz - me too. I love everything white gold & diamonds. [emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

Gina123 said:


> I really this "like" feature just like Facebook. Lol!
> I haven't been on this thread for sometime...
> Last night backyard birthday party assemble.
> View attachment 3426501



WoW! You wear them beautifully, I love the look of the VA ring on your middle finger!


----------



## JulesB68

Gina123 said:


> I really this "like" feature just like Facebook. Lol!
> I haven't been on this thread for sometime...
> Last night backyard birthday party assemble.
> View attachment 3426501



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Gina123

PennyD2911 said:


> WoW! You wear them beautifully, I love the look of the VA ring on your middle finger!





JulesB68 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you ladies! [emoji8]

Penny - I'm a minimalist to degree so I stack no more than 2 bracelets and wear 1 ring on my each hands. I tried pointer and ring fingers but drove me little nuts?!? Plus, I'm one of the biggest klutz. [emoji12]


----------



## kimber418

Gina123 said:


> I really this "like" feature just like Facebook. Lol!
> I haven't been on this thread for sometime...
> Last night backyard birthday party assemble.
> View attachment 3426501


Beautiful Gina


----------



## Gina123

kimber418 said:


> Beautiful Gina



Thank you kimber418! 

I'm trying to wear my VCA casually as well as dressed up.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Stacking my pave sweets with bangles. Of all my VCA pieces I wear the sweets the most [emoji1]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Stacking my pave sweets with bangles. Of all my VCA pieces I wear the sweets the most [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437390


Natalie your stacks are always so special  But I am loving the print on your dress. What brand is it and is it from a current season?


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Natalie your stacks are always so special  But I am loving the print on your dress. What brand is it and is it from a current season?



Thanks H! The dress is from a store called Snidel, Japanese brand from Tokyo [emoji1]


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> Stacking my pave sweets with bangles. Of all my VCA pieces I wear the sweets the most [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437390



What a beautiful stack Natalie!  I love each piece especially the the one on the end (with emerald cuts)  closest to your sweet.  Is it a custom piece?   SO gorgeous!  I have an obsession with emerald cut diamonds


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> What a beautiful stack Natalie!  I love each piece especially the the one on the end (with emerald cuts)  closest to your sweet.  Is it a custom piece?   SO gorgeous!  I have an obsession with emerald cut diamonds



Thank you Kimber! I also have an obsession with emerald cut. The bracelet is not custom, I bought it while on holiday in Greece from a fine Jewelry store called Kessaris. It was around €1500. [emoji1]


----------



## MyDogTink

Natalie j said:


> Stacking my pave sweets with bangles. Of all my VCA pieces I wear the sweets the most [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437390



You always look fabulous!


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Thanks H! The dress is from a store called Snidel, Japanese brand from Tokyo [emoji1]


LVE IT !!! I can see why it's Japanese


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Kimber! I also have an obsession with emerald cut. The bracelet is not custom, I bought it while on holiday in Greece from a fine Jewelry store called Kessaris. It was around €1500. [emoji1]



Thanks Natalie for the info on your beautiful bracelet!


----------



## Sparkledolll

MyDogTink said:


> You always look fabulous!





HADASSA said:


> LVE IT !!! I can see why it's Japanese





kimber418 said:


> Thanks Natalie for the info on your beautiful bracelet!



Thank you Ladies! Have a great weekend [emoji1]


----------



## PennyD2911

Gina123 said:


> Thank you ladies! [emoji8]
> 
> Penny - I'm a minimalist to degree so I stack no more than 2 bracelets and wear 1 ring on my each hands. I tried pointer and ring fingers but drove me little nuts?!? Plus, I'm one of the biggest klutz. [emoji12]


@Gina123  -  back to look at the VA diamond ring on your middle finger.  
Since I saw this pic I've been thinking of that ring.  Does It spin on that finger? How much did you size up beyond your right hand ring finger size?
I love that you are wearing a full set of the VA diamond pave. I know most of the ladies here do not like matchy-matchy but I still have enough Southern Belle in me that I love full sets.


----------



## Tulip2

Gina123 said:


> I really this "like" feature just like Facebook. Lol!
> I haven't been on this thread for sometime...
> Last night backyard birthday party assemble.
> View attachment 3426501


So glad you decided to share this lovely photo with us!  Welcome back!  Hope your birthday was great.  Your VCA combination is just lovely!


----------



## Tulip2

Natalie j said:


> Stacking my pave sweets with bangles. Of all my VCA pieces I wear the sweets the most [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437390


Oh my goodness Natalie, that's one gorgeous stack!  I love each & every one.  I also enjoy the Sweets.  They're just so shiny and dainty.


----------



## Tulip2

I'm thrilled to be wearing my Flying Beauty Butterfly Pendant in Pink Gold with Pink Sapphires, Diamonds, and the dainty gold chain that sparkles like diamonds IMHO.  I did a Reveal, but I wanted to do an action shot too.  This was a Birthday gift from me to me this year.  Needless to say, it was a great Birthday!  One of the best!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Tulip2 said:


> I'm thrilled to be wearing my Flying Beauty Butterfly Pendant in Pink Gold with Pink Sapphires, Diamonds, and the dainty gold chain that sparkles like diamonds IMHO.  I did a Reveal, but I wanted to do an action shot too.  This was a Birthday gift from me to me this year.  Needless to say, it was a great Birthday!  One of the best!
> View attachment 3438960
> View attachment 3438962



SOOO beautiful! Congratulations AND happy birthday!


----------



## baghagg

Tulip2 said:


> I'm thrilled to be wearing my Flying Beauty Butterfly Pendant in Pink Gold with Pink Sapphires, Diamonds, and the dainty gold chain that sparkles like diamonds IMHO.  I did a Reveal, but I wanted to do an action shot too.  This was a Birthday gift from me to me this year.  Needless to say, it was a great Birthday!  One of the best! [emoji2]
> View attachment 3438960
> View attachment 3438962


This is so stunning,  and so stunning on you!   Happy birthday to you! [emoji512] [emoji324] [emoji322] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tulip2

Thank you @BBC  and @baghagg !  It was one of the best Birthdays ever!


----------



## kimber418

Tulip2 said:


> I'm thrilled to be wearing my Flying Beauty Butterfly Pendant in Pink Gold with Pink Sapphires, Diamonds, and the dainty gold chain that sparkles like diamonds IMHO.  I did a Reveal, but I wanted to do an action shot too.  This was a Birthday gift from me to me this year.  Needless to say, it was a great Birthday!  One of the best!
> View attachment 3438960
> View attachment 3438962




Beautiful Tulip2!  Now it is on my wishlist


----------



## jssl1688

Wearing mop 20 today


----------



## PennyD2911

Tulip2 said:


> I'm thrilled to be wearing my Flying Beauty Butterfly Pendant in Pink Gold with Pink Sapphires, Diamonds, and the dainty gold chain that sparkles like diamonds IMHO.  I did a Reveal, but I wanted to do an action shot too.  This was a Birthday gift from me to me this year.  Needless to say, it was a great Birthday!  One of the best!
> View attachment 3438960
> View attachment 3438962



Gorgeous [emoji746] Congrats
Excellent photo skills with the pic! It's so hard for me to photograph anything shiny. [emoji1]


----------



## PennyD2911

jssl1688 said:


> Wearing mop 20 today
> 
> View attachment 3439151



Very pretty!
Love your GP, is it Rouge Pivoine or Rose Japuir? Hard for me to tell on my iPad.


----------



## makeupmama

Sunday morning made even sunnier by my Alhambra necklace


----------



## jssl1688

PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty!
> Love your GP, is it Rouge Pivoine or Rose Japuir? Hard for me to tell on my iPad.


thank Penny. The gp and kdt are actually both bougainvillea. it's such a chameleon color and it plays so differently in lightings...i love the color.


----------



## PennyD2911

jssl1688 said:


> thank Penny. The gp and kdt are actually both bougainvillea. it's such a chameleon color and it plays so differently in lightings...i love the color.


I didn't even think about Bougainvilla. I purchased a Bougainvilla Birkin when It was first released in 2010, it is a beautiful color.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Tulip2 said:


> I'm thrilled to be wearing my Flying Beauty Butterfly Pendant in Pink Gold with Pink Sapphires, Diamonds, and the dainty gold chain that sparkles like diamonds IMHO.  I did a Reveal, but I wanted to do an action shot too.  This was a Birthday gift from me to me this year.  Needless to say, it was a great Birthday!  One of the best!
> View attachment 3438960
> View attachment 3438962



Beautiful! This is on my wish list too. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Tulip2

kimber418 said:


> Beautiful Tulip2!  Now it is on my wishlist


Have you tried it on?  It's unbelievably bright & shiny.  Even the chain sparkles!  I really hope you get one!


----------



## Tulip2

jssl1688 said:


> Wearing mop 20 today
> 
> View attachment 3439151


Wow, that's gorgeous!  Your handbag is quite lovely too.  Needless to say, you look beautiful today.


----------



## Tulip2

PennyD2911 said:


> Gorgeous [emoji746] Congrats
> Excellent photo skills with the pic! It's so hard for me to photograph anything shiny. [emoji1]


Why thank you Penny!  Photography is not my strong point, but I do try.


----------



## Tulip2

makeupmama said:


> View attachment 3439261
> 
> Sunday morning made even sunnier by my Alhambra necklace


This is gorgeous with your outfit today!  The Vintage Alhambra Onyx is definitely on my VCA wish list.  I hope to have by Winter when I wear so much black.  Well, I can dream...


----------



## MyDogTink

makeupmama said:


> View attachment 3439261
> 
> Sunday morning made even sunnier by my Alhambra necklace



Looks great with strapless.


----------



## Tulip2

MyDogTink said:


> Looks great with strapless.


I agree!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jssl1688 said:


> Wearing mop 20 today
> 
> View attachment 3439151



Love everything about this pic!!


----------



## jssl1688

BBC said:


> Love everything about this pic!!



Thank you BBC!! )


----------



## pazt

On holiday before school starts wearing my Vendome pendant in blue porcelain and 5-motif MOP bracelet


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> View attachment 3446358
> 
> 
> On holiday before school starts wearing my Vendome pendant in blue porcelain and 5-motif MOP bracelet



Very pretty!


----------



## dialv

pazt said:


> View attachment 3446358
> 
> 
> On holiday before school starts wearing my Vendome pendant in blue porcelain and 5-motif MOP bracelet



Sooo pretty[emoji170]


----------



## TravelBug

Sweet Alhambra heart in RG with my YG love cuff. I am starting to think the RG is a refreshing choice of color
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 against my olive skin tone - especially during summer time.  [emoji173]️


----------



## MyDogTink

TravelBug said:


> Sweet Alhambra heart in RG with my YG love cuff. I am starting to think the RG is a refreshing choice of color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> against my olive skin tone - especially during summer time.  [emoji173]️



Looks great. Do you find the bracelet flips so the heart is under you wrist? Does it get tangled  in the cuff?


----------



## TravelBug

^ It does get tangled up with the cuff!  It doesn't flip so much though probably because it is small and light.  I don't think I will wear both together too much.  The cuff is great for that purpose as I can take it off in less than 2 seconds.


----------



## TravelBug

makeupmama said:


> View attachment 3439261
> 
> Sunday morning made even sunnier by my Alhambra necklace



Very classy and chic!


----------



## chiaoapple

Malachite 10 motif, and YG MOP 10 & 5 motifs strung together ~


----------



## chaneljewel

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite 10 motif, and YG MOP 10 & 5 motifs strung together ~



Pretty combo.


----------



## Sparkledolll

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite 10 motif, and YG MOP 10 & 5 motifs strung together ~



Beautiful combo!


----------



## dialv

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite 10 motif, and YG MOP 10 & 5 motifs strung together ~



I love this look, beautiful[emoji172]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite 10 motif, and YG MOP 10 & 5 motifs strung together ~


Thank you for posting this. I have always worried that wearing my malachite with another vintage necklace would look overwhelming but this looks perfect!!
Do you worry about shifting? I was just wondering why you hooked everything together vs wearing the 10 and the 15. Does it layer better? 
Love the look.


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> Stacking my pave sweets with bangles. Of all my VCA pieces I wear the sweets the most [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437390



Beautiful!i love tiffanys and Vca!


----------



## Gina123

Thanks for letting me share!
Out to dinner with gfs


----------



## chiaoapple

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for posting this. I have always worried that wearing my malachite with another vintage necklace would look overwhelming but this looks perfect!!
> Do you worry about shifting? I was just wondering why you hooked everything together vs wearing the 10 and the 15. Does it layer better?
> Love the look.



Thank you texasgirliegirl ~
To clarify, I wore the 10 and the 15 separately as two strands (not all strung together). This worked well with no shifting. It was actually very low maintenance as there was no need to do any readjustment during the full day that I wore them.
Look forward to seeing you stack your vintages as well (I even stack my 10 motif with the 6 motif Magic, and personally loved it).


----------



## kimber418

I ended up not wearing my Perlee clover last night -  But had fun stacking it with my diamond Love,  turquoise and perlee bangle     Just wanted to share.   I love looking at all the gorgeous photos posted on this thread!


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> I ended up not wearing my Perlee clover last night -  But had fun stacking it with my diamond Love,  turquoise and perlee bangle     Just wanted to share.   I love looking at all the gorgeous photos posted on this thread!



Stunning! I just love all the pieces, so gorgeous. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pazt

kimber418 said:


> I ended up not wearing my Perlee clover last night -  But had fun stacking it with my diamond Love,  turquoise and perlee bangle     Just wanted to share.   I love looking at all the gorgeous photos posted on this thread!



#wrist goals - LOVE IT


----------



## Sparkledolll

20 motif YG MOP layered with RG sweets to brighten up my grey t shirt. [emoji1]


----------



## baghagg

If there was a "love" icon instead of "like" I'd hit it 100 times!  Simply stunning


Natalie j said:


> 20 motif YG MOP layered with RG sweets to brighten up my grey t shirt. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459991


----------



## kimber418

baghagg said:


> If there was a "love" icon instead of "like" I'd hit it 100 times!  Simply stunning




I totally agree!!!!   Such a fun way to add to a casual grey T!


----------



## Sparkledolll

baghagg said:


> If there was a "love" icon instead of "like" I'd hit it 100 times!  Simply stunning





kimber418 said:


> I totally agree!!!!   Such a fun way to add to a casual grey T!



Thank you Ladies [emoji1]


----------



## same99

Natalie j said:


> 20 motif YG MOP layered with RG sweets to brighten up my grey t shirt. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459991



Natalie J,
Your collection is stunning and the above pic looks amazing! I'm curious about your thoughts/feelings about the RG sweet necklace. I can't seem to find many pics or opinions on this piece so I was excited to see it being modeled by you! 
Thanks.


----------



## baghagg

kimber418 said:


> I ended up not wearing my Perlee clover last night -  But had fun stacking it with my diamond Love,  turquoise and perlee bangle     Just wanted to share.   I love looking at all the gorgeous photos posted on this thread!


So, so stunning!


----------



## chiaoapple

Natalie j said:


> 20 motif YG MOP layered with RG sweets to brighten up my grey t shirt. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459991


Love the look of mixed sweets and vintage! I have also been wanting to see the new sweet collection modeling shots, so thank you~~~


----------



## Sparkledolll

same99 said:


> Natalie J,
> Your collection is stunning and the above pic looks amazing! I'm curious about your thoughts/feelings about the RG sweet necklace. I can't seem to find many pics or opinions on this piece so I was excited to see it being modeled by you!
> Thanks.





chiaoapple said:


> Love the look of mixed sweets and vintage! I have also been wanting to see the new sweet collection modeling shots, so thank you~~~



Thank you Ladies! I absolutely love the sweets, wish VCA would do it in all the stones. I get more wear out of my sweets necklace than Vintage Alhambra necklaces. It's more subtle and perfect for daily wear IMO. [emoji1]


----------



## baghagg

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3458804
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Out to dinner with gfs


Looks beautiful on you.   I just love turquoise paired with anything black. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Gina123

baghagg said:


> Looks beautiful on you.   I just love turquoise paired with anything black.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you Baghagg! Totally agree, turquoise looks great on black or white.
[emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## HeidiDavis

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Ladies! I absolutely love the sweets, wish VCA would do it in all the stones. I get more wear out of my sweets necklace than Vintage Alhambra necklaces. It's more subtle and perfect for daily wear IMO. [emoji1]



I totally agree!  My SA told me that she has many customers who wish VCA would do an expanded line of Sweets.  I wonder why they don't.  Maybe to keep us wanting things....lol


----------



## libelle

Does Van Cleef still make the sweets in grey MOP?


----------



## same99

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Ladies! I absolutely love the sweets, wish VCA would do it in all the stones. I get more wear out of my sweets necklace than Vintage Alhambra necklaces. It's more subtle and perfect for daily wear IMO. [emoji1]



Appreciate the advice from someone who has such an exquisite collection!  Thank you.


----------



## chiaoapple

Wearing my gold 10 motif -- just got it yesterday! Must say I am very happy with it. Despite being all gold and in an iconic style, I think this will be my most under the radar necklace! Love its understated-ness.


----------



## HeidiDavis

chiaoapple said:


> Wearing my gold 10 motif -- just got it yesterday! Must say I am very happy with it. Despite being all gold and in an iconic style, I think this will be my most under the radar necklace! Love its understated-ness.




STUNNING!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chiaoapple said:


> Wearing my gold 10 motif -- just got it yesterday! Must say I am very happy with it. Despite being all gold and in an iconic style, I think this will be my most under the radar necklace! Love its understated-ness.


So pretty!
I wore mine yesterday. The motifs remind me of little flowers.


----------



## FairGrape

chiaoapple said:


> Wearing my gold 10 motif -- just got it yesterday! Must say I am very happy with it. Despite being all gold and in an iconic style, I think this will be my most under the radar necklace! Love its understated-ness.


Congrats! Absolutely gorgeous and it looks perfect on you!! Love it  I'll order mine next week.


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> Wearing my gold 10 motif -- just got it yesterday! Must say I am very happy with it. Despite being all gold and in an iconic style, I think this will be my most under the radar necklace! Love its understated-ness.



This is gorgeous and perfect on you. Fabulous for everyday. You will love it! 10-motif pg is my next piece, so I find your pic very motivating. [emoji7]


----------



## **Chanel**

I was in Paris in August and brought back the blue porcelain pendant. I wore it for the first time today and I love it so much . 
Not the best picture, but just wanted to share .


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

**Chanel** said:


> I was in Paris in August and brought back the blue porcelain pendant. I wore it for the first time today and I love it so much .
> Not the best picture, but just wanted to share .


Congrats on such a special piece! It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## 911snowball

Looks great on you! Very pretty- love the shade of blue.


----------



## **Chanel**

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Congrats on such a special piece! It looks gorgeous on you!



Thank you so much, dear !  I am happy that I was able to get one of these pendants. I wear lots of black and blue, and this pendant is really perfect for me.



911snowball said:


> Looks great on you! Very pretty- love the shade of blue.



Thank you ! The shade of blue is amazing. Dark inside, but much brighter outside in the sun. And I really love the size too, wish VCA would make more pendants in this size.


----------



## papertiger

**Chanel** said:


> I was in Paris in August and brought back the blue porcelain pendant. I wore it for the first time today and I love it so much .
> Not the best picture, but just wanted to share .



The pic is fine. Oh, I must say it looks perfect on you, the size and the colour, perfect, perfect,perfect. I'm not surprised you love it, I love it too, sweet and serous all at the same time


----------



## baghagg

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you so much, dear !  I am happy that I was able to get one of these pendants. I wear lots of black and blue, and this pendant is really perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ! The shade of blue is amazing. Dark inside, but much brighter outside in the sun. And I really love the size too, wish VCA would make more pendants in this size.


How would you describe the size of your pendant?


----------



## **Chanel**

papertiger said:


> The pic is fine. Oh, I must say it looks perfect on you, the size and the colour, perfect, perfect,perfect. I'm not surprised you love it, I love it too, sweet and serous all at the same time



Thank you dear, so glad you like it .  The shade of blue is really nice, much better IRL .



baghagg said:


> How would you describe the size of your pendant?



The size is between Vintage and Magic.. A perfect size if you ask me. Not too small and not too big. Noticeable and eye catching, but still classy and elegant .


----------



## FairGrape

My recent addition [emoji256]


----------



## Suzie

FairGrape said:


> My recent addition [emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3469440


Just gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## FairGrape

Suzie said:


> Just gorgeous, congrats.



Thank you [emoji253]


----------



## dialv

FairGrape said:


> My recent addition [emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3469440



Sooo pretty, and I like how you displayed it[emoji4][emoji256] I didn't really think about the all gold Alhambra but it is easily creeping onto to my must have list!


----------



## Onthego

Hi everyone. Got this back in May. Wanted it for so long. This is at the VCA in NewYork. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is me trying to figure out if I wanted to lengthen or not. I didn't. 


This is today. I can wear it this way with a 2 inch extender.
All you ladies helped so much. Thank you.


----------



## dialv

[QUkOTE="Onthego, post: 30636606, member: 390114"]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3469977

Hi everyone. Got this back in May. Wanted it for so long. This is at the VCA in NewYork. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3469980

This is me trying to figure out if I wanted to lengthen or not. I didn't. 
View attachment 3469981

This is today. I can wear it this way with a 2 inch extender.
All you ladies helped so much. Thank you.[/QUOTE]
looks awesome on you!


----------



## kimber418

FairGrape said:


> My recent addition [emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3469440


Is this a 9 motif YG?  Love the way you displayed it!


----------



## jssl1688

kimber418 said:


> Is this a 9 motif YG?  Love the way you displayed it!



I think it's the way she hid it to make the clover shape. I can see the left motif in the center is doubled. It's hidden underneath.


----------



## sotto

Onthego said:


> View attachment 3469977
> 
> Hi everyone. Got this back in May. Wanted it for so long. This is at the VCA in NewYork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469980
> 
> This is me trying to figure out if I wanted to lengthen or not. I didn't.
> View attachment 3469981
> 
> This is today. I can wear it this way with a 2 inch extender.
> All you ladies helped so much. Thank you.



Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## sjunky13

FairGrape said:


> My recent addition [emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3469440


Lovely, enjoy


----------



## kimber418

Onthego said:


> View attachment 3469977
> 
> Hi everyone. Got this back in May. Wanted it for so long. This is at the VCA in NewYork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469980
> 
> This is me trying to figure out if I wanted to lengthen or not. I didn't.
> View attachment 3469981
> 
> This is today. I can wear it this way with a 2 inch extender.
> All you ladies helped so much. Thank you.



Beautiful!  Looks great on you!


----------



## FairGrape

dialv said:


> Sooo pretty, and I like how you displayed it[emoji4][emoji256] I didn't really think about the all gold Alhambra but it is easily creeping onto to my must have list!


Thank you Dialv! 



kimber418 said:


> Is this a 9 motif YG?  Love the way you displayed it!


Thank you dear! I tried to make it so that the 10th motif is slightly shown in the pic..



sjunky13 said:


> Lovely, enjoy


Thanks!


----------



## Glamslam

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3458804
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Out to dinner with gfs


gorgeous!


----------



## jyyanks

I posted this on the H thread but it's a great shot of my only VCA piece


----------



## Suzie

jyyanks said:


> I posted this on the H thread but it's a great shot of my only VCA piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476300


Wow, just gorgeous.


----------



## jyyanks

Suzie said:


> Wow, just gorgeous.



Thank you!!!


----------



## NYTexan

Onthego-where did you get the 2 inch extender? Did you purchase from VCA? If yes, did the NY boutique sell it to you? I have been trying to decide if I should get my 10 motif extended as well. Thanks!


----------



## pazt

NYTexan said:


> Onthego-where did you get the 2 inch extender? Did you purchase from VCA? If yes, did the NY boutique sell it to you? I have been trying to decide if I should get my 10 motif extended as well. Thanks!



NYTexan - you can request from your SA like in my case, he provided the separate extender and I also extended my 10-motif so I can attach my 5- motif bracelet to it and wear it that way too. Its really versatile.  Several ways to wear the 10-motif and the 5-motif together or separately.


----------



## pazt

jyyanks said:


> I posted this on the H thread but it's a great shot of my only VCA piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476300




Stunning!!!!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Wearing my WG MOP bracelet w/ my MOP Michele watch for a casual look[emoji3]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Wearing my Onyx bracelet layered with Rose gold tennis bracelets. I'm always looking for fun ways to stack my jewellery. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]


----------



## Onthego

NYTexan said:


> Onthego-where did you get the 2 inch extender? Did you purchase from VCA? If yes, did the NY boutique sell it to you? I have been trying to decide if I should get my 10 motif extended as well. Thanks!


Hi, I didnt think to ask the NY store for an extender and it wasnt offered. But awhile back in this thread someone told me about this shop on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/25107974284...49&var=550142310560&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I really hope the link works. Bestgoldshop I think it is called. I got the 1 inch and 2 inch extenders. I like the flexiblity. Hope that helps.


----------



## valnsw

With 2016 holiday pendant, under natural lighting and indoor.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> With 2016 holiday pendant, under natural lighting and indoor.


The LE holiday pendant looks beautiful with your pink top.  This really is a very wearable piece, more so IMO than last year's (although I purchased that one as well).
I can see this pendant getting a LOT of wear/enjoyment.
Do you feel that it will look nice layered with an onyx 20 motif?


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> The LE holiday pendant looks beautiful with your pink top.  This really is a very wearable piece, more so IMO than last year's (although I purchased that one as well).
> I can see this pendant getting a LOT of wear/enjoyment.
> Do you feel that it will look nice layered with an onyx 20 motif?



Thanks dear! I prob won't be able to comment much on layering with onyx 20 motif since I don't have one and didn't try this combi at the boutique. 

I believe it should be good too since they are the same stone. Hope I remembered correctly, pazt had posted her letterwood pendant (which at first glance looks like onyx) layered with onyx before, and I think it looks good. 

It certainly looks great when layered with my sweet Alhambra pg 16 motif necklace surprisingly.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Thanks dear! I prob won't be able to comment much on layering with onyx 20 motif since I don't have one and didn't try this combi at the boutique.
> 
> I believe it should be good too since they are the same stone. Hope I remembered correctly, pazt had posted her letterwood pendant (which at first glance looks like onyx) layered with onyx before, and I think it looks good.
> 
> It certainly looks great when layered with my sweet Alhambra pg 16 motif necklace surprisingly.


I love the sweet 16 motif.  It is so beautiful and I'll bet that it looks wonderful with your pendant.


----------



## chaneljewel

valnsw said:


> With 2016 holiday pendant, under natural lighting and indoor.



Pretty!   Will get lots of wear with the LE pendant.


----------



## sleepykitten

valnsw said:


> With 2016 holiday pendant, under natural lighting and indoor.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love the sweet 16 motif.  It is so beautiful and I'll bet that it looks wonderful with your pendant.



Thanks, indeed it is. I have a feeling the holiday pendant will be my new favourite and to-go pendant. 



chaneljewel said:


> Pretty!   Will get lots of wear with the LE pendant.



Thank u! Exactly my sentiments re: wearability.



sleepykitten said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks!


----------



## lisawhit

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love the sweet 16 motif.  It is so beautiful and I'll bet that it looks wonderful with your pendant.



I was thinking about getting the sweet 16 motif to go with the LE holiday pendant....keep the pink gold theme rolling


----------



## MyDogTink

valnsw said:


> With 2016 holiday pendant, under natural lighting and indoor.



Looks stunning. Thanks for posting.


----------



## FairGrape

jyyanks said:


> I posted this on the H thread but it's a great shot of my only VCA piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476300


Gorgeous!!



AllisonFay said:


> View attachment 3478969
> 
> Wearing my WG MOP bracelet w/ my MOP Michele watch for a casual look[emoji3]


Looks lovely on you!



Natalie j said:


> Wearing my Onyx bracelet layered with Rose gold tennis bracelets. I'm always looking for fun ways to stack my jewellery. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481366


You've got one of the best arm candies I've ever seen!! Looks beautiful!



valnsw said:


> With 2016 holiday pendant, under natural lighting and indoor.


Drool worthy!!


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love the sweet 16 motif.  It is so beautiful and I'll bet that it looks wonderful with your pendant.





lisawhit said:


> I was thinking about getting the sweet 16 motif to go with the LE holiday pendant....keep the pink gold theme rolling



Yes the holiday pendant can be layered with the rg sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace.

Here are some mod shots.


----------



## PennyD2911

valnsw said:


> Yes the holiday pendant can be layered with the rg sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace.
> 
> Here are some mod shots.



Beautiful val!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

valnsw said:


> With 2016 holiday pendant, under natural lighting and indoor.



So pretty, the perfect combo! [emoji4]


----------



## lisawhit

valnsw said:


> Yes the holiday pendant can be layered with the rg sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace.
> 
> Here are some mod shots.


OMG, absolutely stunning!!!!  I've been dreaming of this combo!!!!  Thank you so much for posting pictures!!!!  LOVE LOVE


----------



## valnsw

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful val!!!



Thanks Penny! Hope to see yours layered with your onyx 20 motif



lisawhit said:


> OMG, absolutely stunning!!!!  I've been dreaming of this combo!!!!  Thank you so much for posting pictures!!!!  LOVE LOVE



You are welcome! Hope this helps. Go try it out.


----------



## cafecreme15

jyyanks said:


> I posted this on the H thread but it's a great shot of my only VCA piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476300



Lovely photo! May I ask what size Alhambra pendant this is? The Magic or Vintage?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Thanks Penny! Hope to see yours layered with your onyx 20
> 
> 
> You are welcome! Hope this helps. Go try it out.



I'm looking forward to trying the pendant with the 20.


----------



## PennyD2911

valnsw said:


> Thanks Penny! Hope to see yours layered with your onyx 20 motif
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome! Hope this helps. Go try it out.



Mine is in NYC so it will be 2 or 3 weeks before I have it.  [emoji4]


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> Mine is in NYC so it will be 2 or 3 weeks before I have it.  [emoji4]



Are they shipping or are you planning a visit? [emoji254]


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Are they shipping or are you planning a visit? [emoji254]


The pendant will go back to my SA Mitchell in Atlanta and he will send it to me.


----------



## **Chanel**

valnsw said:


> Yes the holiday pendant can be layered with the rg sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace.
> 
> Here are some mod shots.



This looks so beautiful, I really love this combination on you .


----------



## valnsw

**Chanel** said:


> This looks so beautiful, I really love this combination on you .



Thanks dear!


----------



## Mali_

New Frivole's added....picking up ten motif in onyx next month
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ....my growing VCA collection....


----------



## VCA21

Huge VCA admirer since recently  
Here is my contribution, 16 motifs Magic Alhambra, YG, MOP.  
My first choice is to wear it long, but this way it is easier to take care of my 1,5 , 5 and 7 years old kids.
Apologies for the quality of the photos......


----------



## spit_fire69

VCA21 said:


> Huge VCA admirer since recently
> Here is my contribution, 16 motifs Magic Alhambra, YG, MOP.
> My first choice is to wear it long, but this way it is easier to take care of my 1,5 , 5 and 7 years old kids.
> Apologies for the quality of the photos......
> View attachment 3490187
> 
> View attachment 3490188


I love the 16s...sweet 16s! ❤️ It would have been hard for me to choose between the white MOP and the assorted one!


----------



## Sparkledolll

VCA21 said:


> Huge VCA admirer since recently
> Here is my contribution, 16 motifs Magic Alhambra, YG, MOP.
> My first choice is to wear it long, but this way it is easier to take care of my 1,5 , 5 and 7 years old kids.
> Apologies for the quality of the photos......
> View attachment 3490187
> 
> View attachment 3490188



Love this on you! I have the 20 motif vintage size.. now I wish I got the magic 16 motif instead. It's just more fun and whimsical somehow!


----------



## VCA21

Thank you, ladies 
Fire69, i totally agree with you. My first choice would be 16 motifs in WG with diamonds  there is just one small BUT 
Natalie- you have great taste, your collection is amazing!


----------



## kat99

Onyx magic pendant, worn long:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kat99 said:


> Onyx magic pendant, worn long:


So beautiful, Kat!


----------



## pazt

kat99 said:


> Onyx magic pendant, worn long:



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Bagzzonly

You've gotta look closely for the VCA... wore them out for the first time last weekend at a wedding.


----------



## Gina123

jyyanks said:


> I posted this on the H thread but it's a great shot of my only VCA piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476300



Love the casual yet chic & sophisticated look! [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

wonger1024 said:


> You've gotta look closely for the VCA... wore them out for the first time last weekend at a wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491876



Gorgeous view and stunning assemble!


----------



## Gina123

VCA21 said:


> Huge VCA admirer since recently
> Here is my contribution, 16 motifs Magic Alhambra, YG, MOP.
> My first choice is to wear it long, but this way it is easier to take care of my 1,5 , 5 and 7 years old kids.
> Apologies for the quality of the photos......
> View attachment 3490187
> 
> View attachment 3490188



Love your magic Alhambra! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

valnsw said:


> Yes the holiday pendant can be layered with the rg sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace.
> 
> Here are some mod shots.



Very pretty. [emoji175]


----------



## Gina123

kimber418 said:


> I ended up not wearing my Perlee clover last night -  But had fun stacking it with my diamond Love,  turquoise and perlee bangle     Just wanted to share.   I love looking at all the gorgeous photos posted on this thread!


Gorgeous eye candies!!! [emoji7][emoji746][emoji7]


----------



## pazt

Wearing the Vendome LE blue porcelain pendant. I had our local VCA extend the chain 2 inches


----------



## Sparkledolll

pazt said:


> View attachment 3493396
> 
> 
> Wearing the Vendome LE blue porcelain pendant. I had our local VCA extend the chain 2 inches



The pendant is beautiful on you Patz! The size and colour just didn't suit me at all [emoji23]... Love the way the colour match so well with your shawl too. Great combo [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

Holiday 2016 pendant in action in Paris


----------



## lisawhit

Carnelian bracelet


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3494251
> 
> 
> Carnelian bracelet


I love carnelian!
Yours is such a beautiful red.


----------



## pazt

Wearing 2 vintage Alhambra rings in white MOP and carnelian


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> View attachment 3495031
> 
> 
> Wearing 2 vintage Alhambra rings in white MOP and carnelian


Love this!! You must have seen the pic @ *Hadessa* posted for me when I was trying to decide which VA ring to purchase.  
I'm trying NOT to purchase an onyx and a carnelian. I've been debating ever since I posted about them a couple months ago.  Maybe I'll give myself a Christmas pressie......


----------



## HeidiDavis

pazt said:


> View attachment 3495031
> 
> 
> Wearing 2 vintage Alhambra rings in white MOP and carnelian



I love these rings and am considering the onyx/yg myself.  My fingers are super scrawny, so I could probably only wear one at a time (which is fine because my funds are "super scrawny" at the moment too, lol!).  However, I've always wondered if this ring would be comfortable for everyday wear.  Do you find that to be the case?  Also, is the sizing the same for them as for other rings, or is there special sizing?  I tried one on in Rome a couple weeks ago, and I seem to remember the SA measuring my finger and saying the sizing was slightly different for this particular ring.  But I might have misunderstood.  Any input would be so appreciated. TIA!!


----------



## pazt

HeidiDavis said:


> I love these rings and am considering the onyx/yg myself.  My fingers are super scrawny, so I could probably only wear one at a time (which is fine because my funds are "super scrawny" at the moment too, lol!).  However, I've always wondered if this ring would be comfortable for everyday wear.  Do you find that to be the case?  Also, is the sizing the same for them as for other rings, or is there special sizing?  I tried one on in Rome a couple weeks ago, and I seem to remember the SA measuring my finger and saying the sizing was slightly different for this particular ring.  But I might have misunderstood.  Any input would be so appreciated. TIA!!




Hi, I dont recall a special sizing on these. Best to try them in the store if you are able. Good luck!


----------



## Gina123

pazt said:


> View attachment 3493396
> 
> 
> Wearing the Vendome LE blue porcelain pendant. I had our local VCA extend the chain 2 inches





pazt said:


> View attachment 3495031
> 
> 
> Wearing 2 vintage Alhambra rings in white MOP and carnelian



Gorgeous Patz!!! Ouuu, croc clutch and KP! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Haven't posted action pics in a while. 
Having a nice Fall temp., holding on to last bit of summer weather. [emoji12]

[emoji746] came out today before I put away for next year.


----------



## birkin10600

Gina123 said:


> Haven't posted action pics in a while.
> Having a nice Fall temp., holding on to last bit of summer weather. [emoji12]
> 
> [emoji746] came out today before I put away for next year.
> 
> View attachment 3496517



Gorgeous! Love the turquoise pops with your black outfit! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## FairGrape

This year's holiday pendant [emoji177]


----------



## birkin10600

My 2015 holiday pendant  in action. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]


----------



## Pourquoipas

birkin10600 said:


> My 2015 holiday pendant  in action. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]



Congrats, we're twin on this one and I love mine  and always wear it. It's my lucky [emoji256]


----------



## dialv

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3494251
> 
> 
> Carnelian bracelet



Gorgeous shade of Carnelian [emoji173]️


----------



## birkin10600

Pourquoipas said:


> Congrats, we're twin on this one and I love mine  and always wear it. It's my lucky [emoji256]



Thank you! [emoji4]  Glad to be twins with you! [emoji173]


----------



## luxlover

I love all of these pics!!


----------



## Gina123

birkin10600 said:


> My 2015 holiday pendant  in action. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]



Pretty in Pink! [emoji175]


----------



## AuthenticChanel

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]  Glad to be twins with you! [emoji173]



Ha~! Triplets here!


----------



## birkin10600

Gina123 said:


> Pretty in Pink! [emoji175]


Thank you! [emoji173] 


AuthenticChanel said:


> Ha~! Triplets here!


How nice! [emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

My Limited edition Pendant collection. All in rose gold. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji173]


----------



## EpiFanatic

birkin10600 said:


> My Limited edition Pendant collection. All in rose gold. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji173]



Birkin thanks for sharing these.  Can I ask the year of the carnelian holiday pendant?  I know you said you bought it in Asia.


----------



## pazt

birkin10600 said:


> My Limited edition Pendant collection. All in rose gold. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji173]



All precious!!!


----------



## birkin10600

EpiFanatic said:


> Birkin thanks for sharing these.  Can I ask the year of the carnelian holiday pendant?  I know you said you bought it in Asia.



The 2nd pendant from the left was the LE from VCA Prince's Building HK. The Carnelian holiday pendant with diamond ( 3rd from the left ) was released in year 2011. Hope this help!


----------



## birkin10600

pazt said:


> All precious!!!



Thank you pazt! I love your amazing  precious VCA collection too! [emoji173]


----------



## **Chanel**

birkin10600 said:


> My Limited edition Pendant collection. All in rose gold. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji173]



Great collection, *birkin10600*! I especially love your LE carnelian necklace and the grey mop holiday necklace (the one that got away, still kicking myself for not getting one ugh) .
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## birkin10600

**Chanel** said:


> Great collection, *birkin10600*! I especially love your LE carnelian necklace and the grey mop holiday necklace (the one that got away, still kicking myself for not getting one ugh) .
> Thank you for sharing!



Thank you Chanel! [emoji173] I hope you can find this grey mop holiday pendant one day. They are unique and beautiful pendant.


----------



## birkin10600

Here's photo wearing my grey mop pendant.


----------



## birkin10600

LE Carnelian holiday pendant with 10 motifs rose gold vintage alhambra.  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]


----------



## **Chanel**

birkin10600 said:


> Here's photo wearing my grey mop pendant.



Stunning ! There's one on Ebay right now but I am terrified to buy a fake and besides that, it's listed over 6K .
I should have bought it when I had the chance . Looks really beautiful against your skintone and I love how it picks up the green details of your top. Just perfect!


----------



## FairGrape

birkin10600 said:


> LE Carnelian holiday pendant with 10 motifs rose gold vintage alhambra.  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]


That's a breathtaking picture! You've inspired me to try my holiday pendant with the 10 motif yg. I can't wait to see how it looks. Thank you!


----------



## couturequeen

Mali_ said:


> New Frivole's added....picking up ten motif in onyx next month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....my growing VCA collection....


What stone is the magic earrings?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

couturequeen said:


> What stone is the magic earrings?


They appear to be onyx


----------



## Sparkledolll

Happy Friday Ladies! Wearing my 20 + 5 motif Turquoise today. Can't decide if I prefer it long or doubled...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gina123 said:


> Haven't posted action pics in a while.
> Having a nice Fall temp., holding on to last bit of summer weather. [emoji12]
> 
> [emoji746] came out today before I put away for next year.
> 
> View attachment 3496517



Beautiful, Gina!  I just put my turquoise away yesterday.  It always makes me a bit sad to store it away.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Gina123 said:


> Haven't posted action pics in a while.
> Having a nice Fall temp., holding on to last bit of summer weather. [emoji12]
> 
> [emoji746] came out today before I put away for next year.
> 
> View attachment 3496517



Gorgeous!! Why can't you wear this through winter?? I think it can totally be rocked !!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Happy Friday Ladies! Wearing my 20 + 5 motif Turquoise today. Can't decide if I prefer it long or doubled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505630
> View attachment 3505631


I like it long


----------



## birkin10600

**Chanel** said:


> Stunning ! There's one on Ebay right now but I am terrified to buy a fake and besides that, it's listed over 6K .
> I should have bought it when I had the chance . Looks really beautiful against your skintone and I love how it picks up the green details of your top. Just perfect!


Yeah it's scary to purchase at eBay if you don't know the seller! Thank you dear,  you are so kind! [emoji173] 


FairGrape said:


> That's a breathtaking picture! You've inspired me to try my holiday pendant with the 10 motif yg. I can't wait to see how it looks. Thank you!


Yeah try it and don't forget to post photos here. Thank you for your kind comment! [emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Happy Friday Ladies! Wearing my 20 + 5 motif Turquoise today. Can't decide if I prefer it long or doubled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505630
> View attachment 3505631



Look so great on you. Love it long! [emoji170]


----------



## stjohnnut

Natalie j said:


> Happy Friday Ladies! Wearing my 20 + 5 motif Turquoise today. Can't decide if I prefer it long or doubled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505630
> View attachment 3505631



Oh, lusting after this--long for sure. I'm wearing my new turquoise bracelet--just came Fed Ex this morning!


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> I like it long





birkin10600 said:


> Look so great on you. Love it long! [emoji170]



Thank you Ladies! I think I prefer it long too. [emoji8]



stjohnnut said:


> Oh, lusting after this--long for sure. I'm wearing my new turquoise bracelet--just came Fed Ex this morning!



Please do share photos! I love seeing how everyone style their VCA [emoji16]


----------



## FairGrape

birkin10600 said:


> Yeah it's scary to purchase at eBay if you don't know the seller! Thank you dear,  you are so kind! [emoji173]
> 
> Yeah try it and don't forget to post photos here. Thank you for your kind comment! [emoji7]




Here you go! Thanks for the inspiration [emoji8]


----------



## birkin10600

FairGrape said:


> Here you go! Thanks for the inspiration [emoji8]
> View attachment 3506636



Wow! So elegant! Look so gorgeous on you.  [emoji7] [emoji173][emoji106][emoji108]


----------



## XCCX

Some of my lovely VCA beauties that I shared on the Chanel subforum.. hope you don't mind me sharing here as well [emoji173]️


----------



## hopingoneday

Fun stacking -- a real mix-and-match day with chan luu, yg/grey mop 5-motif, thin yg/diamond spacer, and watch


----------



## birkin10600

hopingoneday said:


> Fun stacking -- a real mix-and-match day with chan luu, yg/grey mop 5-motif, thin yg/diamond spacer, and watch
> View attachment 3507315



That grey mop so pretty! [emoji3]


----------



## TankerToad

My new earrings 
The red is very dark
Almost oxbood red
Perfect for fall 
They almost disappear in my hair but I like the understated look
They go with everything


----------



## Sparkledolll

hopingoneday said:


> Fun stacking -- a real mix-and-match day with chan luu, yg/grey mop 5-motif, thin yg/diamond spacer, and watch
> View attachment 3507315



Wow! Was the grey MOP a special order? It's beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## EpiFanatic

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3507382
> 
> My new earrings
> The red is very dark
> Almost oxbood red
> Perfect for fall
> They almost disappear in my hair but I like the understated look
> They go with everything



Love it!!  It looks so good on you!  I may have to put this on my list!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

Natalie j said:


> Wow! Was the grey MOP a special order? It's beautiful [emoji7]



Thank you! Yes, my wonderful SM was able to order it for me last year.


----------



## Mali_

couturequeen said:


> What stone is the magic earrings?


Onyx


----------



## Mali_

FairGrape said:


> Here you go! Thanks for the inspiration [emoji8]
> View attachment 3506636


Beautiful ❣️


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> LE Carnelian holiday pendant with 10 motifs rose gold vintage alhambra.  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]


So very pretty


----------



## dialv

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3507382
> 
> My new earrings
> The red is very dark
> Almost oxbood red
> Perfect for fall
> They almost disappear in my hair but I like the understated look
> They go with everything



I love the color, gorgeous on you!!


----------



## dialv

hopingoneday said:


> Fun stacking -- a real mix-and-match day with chan luu, yg/grey mop 5-motif, thin yg/diamond spacer, and watch
> View attachment 3507315



I love this stack, my SO grey mop should be here in a month or so. Love seeing yours, looks amazing on you[emoji177]


----------



## Mali_

hopingoneday said:


> Fun stacking -- a real mix-and-match day with chan luu, yg/grey mop 5-motif, thin yg/diamond spacer, and watch
> View attachment 3507315


Your grey MOP bracelet is beyond beautiful set in YG...wow....that stone color is the main reason why I want the YG Magic 16 motif necklace....so pretty...


----------



## Sparkledolll

dialv said:


> I love this stack, my SO grey mop should be here in a month or so. Love seeing yours, looks amazing on you[emoji177]



Please post pics when you have it! Did you go for WG or YG? [emoji16]


----------



## dialv

Natalie j said:


> Please post pics when you have it! Did you go for WG or YG? [emoji16]



YG[emoji4]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> YG[emoji4]


Please post photos when you receive your SO. 
I keep dragging my feet because I can't decide between yg and pg...still.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3507382
> 
> My new earrings
> The red is very dark
> Almost oxbood red
> Perfect for fall
> They almost disappear in my hair but I like the understated look
> They go with everything


Earring twins!!
Enjoy them in good health


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> Please post photos when you receive your SO.
> I keep dragging my feet because I can't decide between yg and pg...still.



I sure will!


----------



## hopingoneday

dialv said:


> I love this stack, my SO grey mop should be here in a month or so. Love seeing yours, looks amazing on you[emoji177]



Thank you so much, that's so kind. You will LOVE your new bracelet!


----------



## hopingoneday

Mali_ said:


> Your grey MOP bracelet is beyond beautiful set in YG...wow....that stone color is the main reason why I want the YG Magic 16 motif necklace....so pretty...



Thank you so much! Yes, Gray MOP is a true chameleon. In some lights there are a lot of green flashes to it, and in others, a rosy pink. I love it so much!


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Please post photos when you receive your SO.
> I keep dragging my feet because I can't decide between yg and pg...still.



I had the same dilemma! In the end I chose YG because most of my other jewelry is YG and I thought it would be easier to layer with other pieces that way. It is equally beautiful with PG though! Tough choice.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> I had the same dilemma! In the end I chose YG because most of my other jewelry is YG and I thought it would be easier to layer with other pieces that way. It is equally beautiful with PG though! Tough choice.


I completely understand your logic. On one hand I feel that pink gold will be better for me because the pink gold disappears on my skin, allowing the gray mop to be the focus, yet most of my other pieces are yg. It's a tough decision.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3507382
> 
> My new earrings
> The red is very dark
> Almost oxbood red
> Perfect for fall
> They almost disappear in my hair but I like the understated look
> They go with everything



Oh TT these are GORGEOUS on you! I can totally see it!!! Very tempting to be your twin!


----------



## dialv

My Chalcedony bracelet just arrived, it has some nice lavender undertones to it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> My Chalcedony bracelet just arrived, it has some nice lavender undertones to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510188


Beautiful color and striations.


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful color and striations.



Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

Allow me to share this outfit photo that includes my VCA signature perlee bracelet in white gold and alhambra ring in white gold and mother of pearl [emoji173]️


----------



## dialv

xactreality said:


> Allow me to share this outfit photo that includes my VCA signature perlee bracelet in white gold and alhambra ring in white gold and mother of pearl [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3510281



Very pretty[emoji177]


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> Happy Friday Ladies! Wearing my 20 + 5 motif Turquoise today. Can't decide if I prefer it long or doubled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505630
> View attachment 3505631



Looks nice both way! [emoji7] 
Doubled looks more dressy IMHO. [emoji6]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> Looks nice both way! [emoji7]
> Doubled looks more dressy IMHO. [emoji6]



Thank you Gina! [emoji16]


----------



## stjohnnut

dialv said:


> My Chalcedony bracelet just arrived, it has some nice lavender undertones to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510188


Gorgeous. Striations on this stone are gorgeous. Tried one on at the 5th ave store a couple weeks ago and didn't want to take it off so it's definitely going on my must have list. Please post mod pics when you get a chance!


----------



## ghoztz

dialv said:


> My Chalcedony bracelet just arrived, it has some nice lavender undertones to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510188



Beautiful color!  Love the lavender color with its white streaks


----------



## dialv

stjohnnut said:


> Gorgeous. Striations on this stone are gorgeous. Tried one on at the 5th ave store a couple weeks ago and didn't want to take it off so it's definitely going on my must have list. Please post mod pics when you get a chance!



Here are some mod pics[emoji4]


----------



## dialv

ghoztz said:


> Beautiful color!  Love the lavender color with its white streaks



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## purseinsanity

dialv said:


> Here are some mod pics[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511221
> View attachment 3511222
> View attachment 3511223


Dying!!!!  I've always wanted Chalcedony.  Yours is so beautiful!  Wear in good health!


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> Happy Friday Ladies! Wearing my 20 + 5 motif Turquoise today. Can't decide if I prefer it long or doubled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505630
> View attachment 3505631


Incredible!


----------



## purseinsanity

Gina123 said:


> Haven't posted action pics in a while.
> Having a nice Fall temp., holding on to last bit of summer weather. [emoji12]
> 
> [emoji746] came out today before I put away for next year.
> 
> View attachment 3496517


Are your earrings magic size?


----------



## birkin10600

LE holiday grey mop pendant layered with Pink gold vintage alhambra. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## chiaoapple

YG MOP 10 motif & bracelet set, with Hermes lending some colour!


----------



## chiaoapple

Gina123 said:


> Haven't posted action pics in a while.
> Having a nice Fall temp., holding on to last bit of summer weather. [emoji12]
> 
> [emoji746] came out today before I put away for next year.
> 
> View attachment 3496517



Gina you look amazing! I came to VCA a bit late, so turquoise seems like an unattainable dream...



birkin10600 said:


> LE Carnelian holiday pendant with 10 motifs rose gold vintage alhambra.  Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]


Love this look birkin10600!



FairGrape said:


> Here you go! Thanks for the inspiration [emoji8]
> View attachment 3506636


Another great one FairGrape!


----------



## birkin10600

chiaoapple said:


> YG MOP 10 motif & bracelet set, with Hermes lending some colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514517



Beautiful! I love the look of your VCA set combo with Hermès Karamba necklace. Very pretty and colorful.


----------



## Gina123

purseinsanity said:


> Are your earrings magic size?



It's vintage, I think the same size as Magic. It's slightly bigger than 10-20 vintage motifs.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gina123

birkin10600 said:


> LE holiday grey mop pendant layered with Pink gold vintage alhambra. Thanks for letting me share.



They look lovely on you! [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Gina123

chiaoapple said:


> YG MOP 10 motif & bracelet set, with Hermes lending some colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514517



Mop sets are classic and they look elegant on you. I like the playfulness of your horn necklace, too.


----------



## MyDogTink

birkin10600 said:


> LE holiday grey mop pendant layered with Pink gold vintage alhambra. Thanks for letting me share.



The PG vintage is so classic. It's moved to the top of my wish list. Do you need to worry about VCA's PG tarnishing or tuning to YG over time?


----------



## birkin10600

MyDogTink said:


> The PG vintage is so classic. It's moved to the top of my wish list. Do you need to worry about VCA's PG tarnishing or tuning to YG over time?



Thank you![emoji257] I am loving it. I can layer it with any of my pink gold LE pendants. I don't shower with it so I think it will stay pink gold forever hopefully! [emoji6]


----------



## pazt

Wearing my 10-motif Mop and bracelet. I'm planning to link them together with an extender for the long necklace look (15-motif instead of 20).


----------



## lisawhit

pazt said:


> View attachment 3519486
> 
> 
> Wearing my 10-motif Mop and bracelet. I'm planning to link them together with an extender for the long necklace look (15-motif instead of 20).



Very pretty!!!  What lipstick are you wearing?  Love the color!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

So pretty! Really love how it plays with your other jewelry as well. Are the other pieces Hermes or...? Looks great.


----------



## chiaoapple

pazt said:


> View attachment 3519486
> 
> 
> Wearing my 10-motif Mop and bracelet. I'm planning to link them together with an extender for the long necklace look (15-motif instead of 20).



So pretty! Really love how it plays with your other jewelry as well. Are the other pieces Hermes or...? Looks great.


----------



## pazt

chiaoapple said:


> So pretty! Really love how it plays with your other jewelry as well. Are the other pieces Hermes or...? Looks great.



Thank you so much - yes I have on 2 Rosegold bangles !


----------



## chiaoapple

jyyanks said:


> I posted this on the H thread but it's a great shot of my only VCA piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476300



Love the look -- the pendant I believe is vintage size? It has a real presence on you, very eye-catching.



valnsw said:


> Yes the holiday pendant can be layered with the rg sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace.
> 
> Here are some mod shots.


Thanks for sharing this, you look great!



VCA21 said:


> Huge VCA admirer since recently
> Here is my contribution, 16 motifs Magic Alhambra, YG, MOP.
> My first choice is to wear it long, but this way it is easier to take care of my 1,5 , 5 and 7 years old kids.
> Apologies for the quality of the photos......
> View attachment 3490187
> 
> View attachment 3490188



Wow, really like this a lot! I love how you can still be glam while taking care of the kids!


----------



## dialv

purseinsanity said:


> Dying!!!!  I've always wanted Chalcedony.  Yours is so beautiful!  Wear in good health!



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## VCA21

Wow, really like this a lot! I love how you can still be glam while taking care of the kids![/QUOTE] 
Thank you chiaoapple


----------



## jemk927

Just had to share - had my pendant lengthened so I can layer it. Just picked it up today [emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

jemk927 said:


> Just had to share - had my pendant lengthened so I can layer it. Just picked it up today [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3522093



Beautiful and elegant combo! [emoji173]


----------



## pazt

lisawhit said:


> Very pretty!!!  What lipstick are you wearing?  Love the color!!!



lisa, thank you!! i think that day i was wearing Anastasia's lipgloss in Vintage


----------



## XCCX

VCA details today [emoji170]


----------



## rona$

xactreality said:


> VCA details today [emoji170]


Nice


----------



## Mali_

xactreality said:


> VCA details today [emoji170]


Simple elegance...ancient stones...lovely shapes...this is why I love VCA


----------



## XCCX

rona$ said:


> Nice



Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

Mali_ said:


> Simple elegance...ancient stones...lovely shapes...this is why I love VCA



So true...


----------



## pazt

Heading to church wearing my white MOP bracelet + 10 motif + 2 in extender and white MOP ring


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> Heading to church wearing my white MOP bracelet + 10 motif + 2 in extender and white MOP ring
> 
> View attachment 3532168



Very pretty!


----------



## Pourquoipas

pazt said:


> Heading to church wearing my white MOP bracelet + 10 motif + 2 in extender and white MOP ring
> 
> View attachment 3532168



Love this with Paris-Rome lbJ


----------



## pazt

PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks Penny!!!


----------



## pazt

Pourquoipas said:


> Love this with Paris-Rome lbJ



Thank you!! Love the jacket!!


----------



## XCCX

Today's details..


----------



## Sparkledolll

Monday blues [emoji170]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> Heading to church wearing my white MOP bracelet + 10 motif + 2 in extender and white MOP ring
> 
> View attachment 3532168


Love, love, love your jacket. 
Your mop looks very pretty as well.


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love, love, love your jacket.
> Your mop looks very pretty as well.



THANK YOU TGG!!


----------



## chiaoapple

Natalie j said:


> Monday blues [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533144



Such a wonderfully complementary trio!


----------



## chiaoapple

I'm not usually not so matchy-matchy, but... 
Magic 6 motif necklace + magic bracelet, then Malachite 10 motif and 5 motif.


----------



## XCCX

Managed to take photos of my small collection..


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ Stunning photos!


----------



## XCCX

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> ^ Stunning photos!



Thank you!


----------



## veneti

sweet alhambra earrings (and vintage alhambra pendant), both yg/turquoise


----------



## Suzie

veneti said:


> View attachment 3537473
> 
> sweet alhambra earrings (and vintage alhambra pendant), both yg/turquoise


Just gorgeous.


----------



## veneti

Suzie said:


> Just gorgeous.



awww so sweet [emoji173]️ thank you!!


----------



## MarLie

veneti said:


> View attachment 3537473
> 
> sweet alhambra earrings (and vintage alhambra pendant), both yg/turquoise



WoW! Beautifull[emoji846]


----------



## 4LV

Here is mine in action


----------



## MyDogTink

VCA21 said:


> Huge VCA admirer since recently
> Here is my contribution, 16 motifs Magic Alhambra, YG, MOP.
> My first choice is to wear it long, but this way it is easier to take care of my 1,5 , 5 and 7 years old kids.
> Apologies for the quality of the photos......
> View attachment 3490187
> 
> View attachment 3490188



I came back to look at your pictures again. I love how you styled it with the large motif looking like a medallion.


----------



## VCA21

MyDogTink said:


> I came back to look at your pictures again. I love how you styled it with the large motif looking like a medallion.


Thank you, i'm very flattered  
One of the reasons I love this necklace is because it has all three sizes:sweet, vintage and magic ))
I would love to wear it long, but afraid to damage it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pave frivole earrings


----------



## baghagg

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3541028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pave frivole earrings


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3541028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pave frivole earrings



So beautiful!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3541028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pave frivole earrings



Stunning pave earrings. Look lovely on you! [emoji173]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Stunning pave earrings. Look lovely on you! [emoji173]


Thank you!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> So beautiful!


Thanks Natalie!
I tend to forget about these earrings but the holidays is the perfect time to show them a little love.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

baghagg said:


> Gorgeous on you!


Thank you!!


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3541028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pave frivole earrings



Oh so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Toronto24

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3541028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pave frivole earrings



Stunning!


----------



## VCA21

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3541028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pave frivole earrings



So beautiful!


----------



## VCA21

Yesterday i had a chance to wear the necklace long  as i like . It is at the family dinner out.


----------



## jssl1688

Trying to wear my 10 as a bracelet.


----------



## pazt

From church, wearing my malachite magic necklace


----------



## Mali_

VCA21 said:


> Yesterday i had a chance to wear the necklace long  as i like . It is at the family dinner out.
> View attachment 3544643
> 
> View attachment 3544644


Absolutely stunning...can't wait to get one myself (next year)...do you get much movement or does it generally stick to you? I haven't tried this size on as yet and am wondering about catching onto door knobs, etc.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> View attachment 3545598
> 
> 
> From church, wearing my malachite magic necklace


Twins!!
I haven't worn mine long yet..only short. 
Do you ever wear yours short (chain doubled)?


----------



## VCA21

Mali_ said:


> Absolutely stunning...can't wait to get one myself (next year)...do you get much movement or does it generally stick to you? I haven't tried this size on as yet and am wondering about catching onto door knobs, etc.


Thank you, Mali 
The necklace is quite steady, if i may say so, it does not swing much. Though, I find myself "protecting" the necklace with the hand, when i lean towards something or it feels that the necklace might bump on something, it happens almost unconsciously .


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> Twins!!
> I haven't worn mine long yet..only short.
> Do you ever wear yours short (chain doubled)?



TGG, I do if i wear a v-neck blouse usually....


----------



## kimber418

My VCA after Holiday Party on Saturday.  I have owned the YG Malachite for 3 or 4 years and just started loving it this year.  It is becoming one of my favorites. The thing I love about VCA is that it is appealing to all age groups.  My daughter loves it as much as I do


----------



## baghagg

kimber418 said:


> My VCA after Holiday Party on Saturday.  I have owned the YG Malachite for 3 or 4 years and just started loving it this year.  It is becoming one of my favorites. The thing I love about VCA is that it is appealing to all age groups.  My daughter loves it as much as I do[emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


AMAZING!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> My VCA after Holiday Party on Saturday.  I have owned the YG Malachite for 3 or 4 years and just started loving it this year.  It is becoming one of my favorites. The thing I love about VCA is that it is appealing to all age groups.  My daughter loves it as much as I do


OK.  This is seriously gorgeous.
Wow!


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> My VCA after Holiday Party on Saturday.  I have owned the YG Malachite for 3 or 4 years and just started loving it this year.  It is becoming one of my favorites. The thing I love about VCA is that it is appealing to all age groups.  My daughter loves it as much as I do



Love your choices Kimber!


----------



## chaneljewel

kimber418 said:


> My VCA after Holiday Party on Saturday.  I have owned the YG Malachite for 3 or 4 years and just started loving it this year.  It is becoming one of my favorites. The thing I love about VCA is that it is appealing to all age groups.  My daughter loves it as much as I do



Gorgeous!


----------



## pazt

Wearing my 10 motif + bracelet white MOP for the holiday break


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Kimber, your holiday party selection is gorgeous!

TTG, I wear my malachite pendant long along with its set mate 20 motif.  I hangs just about an inch longer, and I love the look.  Mostly, I wear it short, though.  Haven't tried it on it's own worn long.

Patz, yours looks great long.  Gonna have to try it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Kimber, your holiday party selection is gorgeous!
> 
> TTG, I wear my malachite pendant long along with its set mate 20 motif.  I hangs just about an inch longer, and I love the look.  Mostly, I wear it short, though.  Haven't tried it on it's own worn long.
> 
> Patz, yours looks great long.  Gonna have to try it.


Thank you for that great suggestion. 
I may try this tomorrow as it gives me a great excuse to pull out both pieces ( pendant and matching 20)


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> TTG, I wear my malachite pendant long along with its set mate 20 motif.  I hangs just about an inch longer, and I love the look.  Mostly, I wear it short, though.  Haven't tried it on it's own worn long.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for that great suggestion.
> I may try this tomorrow as it gives me a great excuse to pull out both pieces ( pendant and matching 20)



Speaking of which, there is a picture in the most recent VCA catalogue of a pairing just like *CG* does, although in carnelian.  I love the look too and may have to try!

My pic isn't so good, but you get the idea!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Speaking of which, there is a picture in the most recent VCA catalogue of a pairing just like *CG* does, although in carnelian.  I love the look too and may have to try!
> 
> My pic isn't so good, but you get the idea!


Today I received my catalogue and saw this!  LOVE IT!  I'm so happy that I have carnelian because I also love how it looks doubled up as in the photo above.
Very Christmas-y


----------



## Rami00

Had too much fun at VCA yesterday. Waiting for my first Piece to arrive


----------



## jenaps

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Beautiful! My dream combo!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> Had too much fun at VCA yesterday. Waiting for my first Piece to arrive


What did you select for your first piece?


----------



## Miss CC

Rami00 said:


> Had too much fun at VCA yesterday. Waiting for my first Piece to arrive



Gorgeous!!  Which one did you choose??


----------



## Tulip2

Here is where you will usually find me. Sitting at my desk during Year End. [emoji30]


----------



## Rami00

Miss CC said:


> Gorgeous!!  Which one did you choose??





texasgirliegirl said:


> What did you select for your first piece?


Perlée clover ring in white gold! Present to me by me for my upcoming birthday ! What do you guys think? And the matching bracelet in white gold the following Year! Too matchy?


----------



## Lisa-SH

Rami00 said:


> Perlée clover ring in white gold! Present to me by me for my upcoming birthday ! What do you guys think? And the matching bracelet in white gold the following Year! Too matchy?



Rami, it is beautiful, and congratulations.... Also I see you not wearing your E-ring, guess change of outfit?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> Perlée clover ring in white gold! Present to me by me for my upcoming birthday ! What do you guys think? And the matching bracelet in white gold the following Year! Too matchy?



What a great birthday present! I started with Perlee a few years ago too. Still my favorite. Happy Birthday in advance [emoji322][emoji322][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Miss CC

Rami00 said:


> Perlée clover ring in white gold! Present to me by me for my upcoming birthday ! What do you guys think? And the matching bracelet in white gold the following Year! Too matchy?



I think it's perfect!  Simply stunning. Happy early birthday to you!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> Perlée clover ring in white gold! Present to me by me for my upcoming birthday ! What do you guys think? And the matching bracelet in white gold the following Year! Too matchy?


Not at all. 
That's my favorite VCA diamond bracelet. 
Welcome to the VCA side and happy birthday.


----------



## Rami00

Lisa-SH said:


> Rami, it is beautiful, and congratulations.... Also I see you not wearing your E-ring, guess change of outfit?


Thank you Lisa! I took the pic with my left hand in front of a mirror that's why you don't see my ering.


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> What a great birthday present! I started with Perlee a few years ago too. Still my favorite. Happy Birthday in advance [emoji322][emoji322][emoji8][emoji8]





Miss CC said:


> I think it's perfect!  Simply stunning. Happy early birthday to you!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Not at all.
> That's my favorite VCA diamond bracelet.
> Welcome to the VCA side and happy birthday.


Thank you so much ladies! I am so excited. Size 50 is arriving today and I am hoping that it will fit. Happy holidays xx


----------



## cloee

Rami00 said:


> Thank you so much ladies! I am so excited. Size 50 is arriving today and I am hoping that it will fit. Happy holidays xx


Happy Birthday and enjoy your VCA purchase


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Speaking of which, there is a picture in the most recent VCA catalogue of a pairing just like *CG* does, although in carnelian.  I love the look too and may have to try!
> 
> My pic isn't so good, but you get the idea!


I tried this with my malachite pieces and even on the shortest loop my pendant hangs lower than my 20. Do you suppose this is a 20+a bracelet?


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I tried this with my malachite pieces and even on the shortest loop my pendant hangs lower than my 20. Do you suppose this is a 20+a bracelet?



Counting the motifs, I don't think so...it's so hard to tell. They may have fudged this pic with the back of the pendant not fully hanging down, just for the look here, I can't see it taking 8 motifs behind the neck.


----------



## Rami00

Mesmerized! I hope this shot is "VCA" in action worthy.


----------



## Rami00

cloee said:


> Happy Birthday and enjoy your VCA purchase


Thank you sweetheart xx


----------



## Lisa-SH

Great picture Rami, congrats again for your new purchase and happy B-day & holidays.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Tulip2 said:


> Here is where you will usually find me. Sitting at my desk during Year End. [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554704



I LOVE THIS!!!!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Hi ladies - gearing up for my Xmas eve dinner with 10+5 rose gold Alhambra and MOP rose gold earrings.

Merry Xmas to all and happy holidays!


----------



## Fem1014

Rami00 said:


> Perlée clover ring in white gold! Present to me by me for my upcoming birthday ! What do you guys think? And the matching bracelet in white gold the following Year! Too matchy?



Love your choice. Obsessed with the ring and bracelet myself. Will be purchasing the ring this year. Great minds  can't wait to see your ring. Wear in good health.


----------



## pazt

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi ladies - gearing up for my Xmas eve dinner with 10+5 rose gold Alhambra and MOP rose gold earrings.
> 
> Merry Xmas to all and happy holidays!



thats my favorite way of wearing my 10-motif + bracelet too!


----------



## Rami00

Fem1014 said:


> Love your choice. Obsessed with the ring and bracelet myself. Will be purchasing the ring this year. Great minds  can't wait to see your ring. Wear in good health.


Thank you sweetheart! I can't wait to be twins with you. Happy Holidays xx


----------



## Fem1014

Rami00 said:


> Thank you sweetheart! I can't wait to be twins with you. Happy Holidays xx



Can't wait for your reveal Rami.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## sailorstripes

Rami00 said:


> Mesmerized! I hope this shot is "VCA" in action worthy.



I love this picture so much. Thank you for sharing it with us. Also, Happy Birthday and congrats on your first VCA!


----------



## sailorstripes

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi ladies - gearing up for my Xmas eve dinner with 10+5 rose gold Alhambra and MOP rose gold earrings.
> 
> Merry Xmas to all and happy holidays!



You look so glamorous! I love the whole look, especially your fantastic makeup!


----------



## Rami00

Thank you so much


sailorstripes said:


> I love this picture so much. Thank you for sharing it with us. Also, Happy Birthday and congrats on your first VCA!


. You are very sweet! Happy holidays xx


----------



## Hobbiezm

sailorstripes said:


> You look so glamorous! I love the whole look, especially your fantastic makeup!



Thankyou sailorstripes! It's good lighting and concealer [emoji6] happy holidays !!!


----------



## valnsw

Rami00 said:


> Had too much fun at VCA yesterday. Waiting for my first Piece to arrive





Rami00 said:


> Perlée clover ring in white gold! Present to me by me for my upcoming birthday ! What do you guys think? And the matching bracelet in white gold the following Year! Too matchy?



Congrats and welcome to the vca club!

For me, I would wear the ring separately from the bangle. Or wear the ring on a different hand from the one with the bangle. That's just my preference though. 

The perlee clover bangle is TDF! U will enjoy it. 

Happy Birthday in advance to u!
By the way, are u a Dec or Jan baby?
If u are the latter, then we prob are fellow Capricorns


----------



## valnsw

With my new Perlee bangle


----------



## Rami00

valnsw said:


> Congrats and welcome to the vca club!
> 
> For me, I would wear the ring separately from the bangle. Or wear the ring on a different hand from the one with the bangle. That's just my preference though.
> 
> The perlee clover bangle is TDF! U will enjoy it.
> 
> Happy Birthday in advance to u!
> By the way, are u a Dec or Jan baby?
> If u are the latter, then we prob are fellow Capricorns


Thank you babe! And Wow! You are a pro! My SA suggested to wear the ring on a different hand too. I love the perlée line!
My fellow Capricorn...my birthday is on Jan 5th, when is yours?


----------



## valnsw

Rami00 said:


> Thank you babe! And Wow! You are a pro! My SA suggested to wear the ring on a different hand too. I love the perlée line!
> My fellow Capricorn...my birthday is on Jan 5th, when is yours?



U are welcome dear. Glad to be of help if any. Haha, I'm not a pro, still learning in the world of vca. Just go with the flow and what u like anyway. 

I had a hard time deciding which gold to choose for my perlee bangle, two different SAs gave different opinions

Yes, we are fellow Capricorns then. Mine's on 17th. Enjoy your birthday and Happy Birthday in advance!


----------



## Hobbiezm

pazt said:


> thats my favorite way of wearing my 10-motif + bracelet too!



Thanks Patz- been following some of your posts and love your collection...I like the versatility of buying several pieces and being able to change looks.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Boxing Day dinner details. Happy holidays Ladies [emoji1][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## FairGrape

Rami00 said:


> Perlée clover ring in white gold! Present to me by me for my upcoming birthday ! What do you guys think? And the matching bracelet in white gold the following Year! Too matchy?



This pic just took my breath away! Too perfect.


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Boxing Day dinner details. Happy holidays Ladies [emoji1][emoji92][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557594



I love this look! So classy elegant! [emoji173] [emoji9]


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> I love this look! So classy elegant! [emoji173] [emoji9]



Thank you Birkin [emoji1]


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Flying Beauties butterfly pendant


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> Boxing Day dinner details. Happy holidays Ladies [emoji1][emoji92][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557594


Perfection


----------



## Rami00

My very first VCA piece!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Rami00 said:


> My very first VCA piece!


Another gorgeous piece to add to my wish list! Looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Rami00

sammytheMUA said:


> Another gorgeous piece to add to my wish list! Looks beautiful on you.


Thank you xx


----------



## Fem1014

Rami00 said:


> My very first VCA piece!



 Stunning Rami!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Rami00 said:


> My very first VCA piece!



Impeccable taste! [emoji173]


----------



## Hobbiezm

Rami00 said:


> My very first VCA piece!



Looking lovely- bubbly and VCA??!? Can't go wrong [emoji106]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> My very first VCA piece!



Gorgeous! I tried it on before but I have short fingers so it looks all wrong but on you it's just so pretty, the way it's suppose to look. Happy Birthday [emoji322] [emoji8][emoji322]


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> Gorgeous! I tried it on before but I have short fingers so it looks all wrong but on you it's just so pretty, the way it's suppose to look. Happy Birthday [emoji322] [emoji8][emoji322]


You are so sweet! Thank you xx


----------



## Rami00

Fem1014 said:


> Stunning Rami!





Hobbiezm said:


> Looking lovely- bubbly and VCA??!? Can't go wrong [emoji106]


Thank you for sharing my joy xx


----------



## Miss CC

Rami00 said:


> My very first VCA piece!



That perlee ring is tdf!!!  And is your e-ring the Tiffany soleste?  Just stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Lisa-SH

The VCA ring is so beautiful on your finger, congrats!. It matches the brilliance of the Tiffany E-ring


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Rami00 said:


> My very first VCA piece!



Gorgeous! Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## Rami00

Miss CC said:


> That perlee ring is tdf!!!  And is your e-ring the Tiffany soleste?  Just stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


Yes, it is Soleste! Thank you babe!


Lisa-SH said:


> The VCA ring is so beautiful on your finger, congrats!. It matches the brilliance of the Tiffany E-ring


Thank you Lisa! xx


lightpinkdaisy said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats! Enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## FairGrape

Natalie j said:


> Boxing Day dinner details. Happy holidays Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557594


What a look! Thank you for sharing.



Chi town Chanel said:


> Flying Beauties butterfly pendant


Stunning!


----------



## MyDogTink

Rami00 said:


> My very first VCA piece!



Great ring. I love your nail polish too!


----------



## MyDogTink

Natalie j said:


> Boxing Day dinner details. Happy holidays Ladies [emoji1][emoji92][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557594



Love your VCA action posts, Natalie!


----------



## MyDogTink

Finally wearing this...


----------



## valnsw

With Socrates btf ring today


----------



## lasttotheparty

valnsw said:


> View attachment 3561587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Socrates btf ring today



Love!!! It's simply gorgeous on you. [emoji173]


----------



## valnsw

lasttotheparty said:


> Love!!! It's simply gorgeous on you. [emoji173]



Thanks dear and Happy New Year!


----------



## PennyD2911

Rami00 said:


> Perlée clover ring in white gold! Present to me by me for my upcoming birthday ! What do you guys think? And the matching bracelet in white gold the following Year! Too matchy?


Gorgeous!! Congrats and Happy Birthday!
That is the one VCA piece that I want to add to my collection, but I won't pay the insane price.
Enjoy~


----------



## Mali_

MyDogTink said:


> Finally wearing this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560409


Fits perfectly--you look great....


----------



## jay88

Rami00 said:


> My very first VCA piece!



It look so lovely on. Also really love your jumper [emoji4] lol


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> View attachment 3561587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Socrates btf ring today



Beautiful! Looks like flowers floating on your fingers [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Rami00

jay88 said:


> It look so lovely on. Also really love your jumper [emoji4] lol


Thank you xx


----------



## Rami00

PennyD2911 said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats and Happy Birthday!
> That is the one VCA piece that I want to add to my collection, but I won't pay the insane price.
> Enjoy~


Thank you so much! 
The prices of all the pretty jewelry pieces are insane... sometimes I am even scared to look at the price tag 

I don't have too many things on my wishlist so that's how I justify it


----------



## lasttotheparty

Rami00 said:


> Thank you so much!
> The prices of all the pretty jewelry pieces are insane... sometimes I am even scared to look at the price tag
> 
> I don't have too many things on my wishlist so that's how I justify it



Buying what you love requires no justification [emoji39]


----------



## cloee

Rami that is so pretty. Understated elegance. Congrats


----------



## Rami00

cloee said:


> Rami that is so pretty. Understated elegance. Congrats


Thank you xx


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats and Happy Birthday!
> That is the one VCA piece that I want to add to my collection, but I won't pay the insane price.
> Enjoy~


I thought you wanted the bracelet (like I do...!)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Rami00 said:


> My very first VCA piece!


So gorgeous!


----------



## Rami00

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So gorgeous!


Thank you Nikki


----------



## Tulip2

I love my PG Sweets so much! As always I hope to get more! [emoji51]


----------



## sjunky13

Rami00 said:


> My very first VCA piece!


YAY!
Happy Birthday dear! This looks so good on you.
Will you still wear the diamond JUC with it or switch it up?
Looks really great on you.


----------



## Rami00

sjunky13 said:


> YAY!
> Happy Birthday dear! This looks so good on you.
> Will you still wear the diamond JUC with it or switch it up?
> Looks really great on you.


Thank you babe! Luckily VCA fits on my left and right hand fingers so I have been wearing it all over the place with and without juc


----------



## Rami00

Perlée clover in action!


----------



## fashion_junky

Rami00 said:


> Perlée clover in action!



Wow!!!  This is a stunning photo.  Both rings are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Rami00

fashion_junky said:


> Wow!!!  This is a stunning photo.  Both rings are absolutely gorgeous


You are the sweetest! Thank you


----------



## Lisa-SH

Rami00 said:


> Perlée clover in action!


So pretty, together with the Tiffany ring, even better .


----------



## Miss CC

Rami00 said:


> Perlée clover in action!



Just stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. 

Is your diamond juc ring in wg?


----------



## diamondsr4ever

my vintage alhambra ring [emoji7]


----------



## diamondsr4ever




----------



## Rami00

Miss CC said:


> Just stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> Is your diamond juc ring in wg?


My juc ring is in yellow gold.


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> Perlée clover in action!


Holy moly Rami, everything is out of this world.  Just gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tulip2

diamondsr4ever said:


> View attachment 3566574


This is so pretty.  Looks like it was made for your beautiful hand.


----------



## Rami00

Tulip2 said:


> Holy moly Rami, everything is out of this world.  Just gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much. It's so good to see few bag members in the bling section. Hope you are well and enjoyed the holiday season with friends and family. Happy new year xx


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> Thank you so much. It's so good to see few bag members in the bling section. Hope you are well and enjoyed the holiday season with friends and family. Happy new year xx


Thank you Rami!  With the Holidays falling on the weekend I had little time off from work due to being in Year End.  Ugh!  We're drowning in work at our family business, so that's a good thing.  Can't complain.  2017 should be a really great year for us.    (Translate...a new piece of VCA is definitely in my future)


----------



## Rami00

Tulip2 said:


> Thank you Rami!  With the Holidays falling on the weekend I had little time off from work due to being in Year End.  Ugh!  We're drowning in work at our family business, so that's a good thing.  Can't complain.  2017 should be a really great year for us.    (Translate...a new piece of VCA is definitely in my future)



I giggled when I read your response. We think alike! What are your eyeing? Did you visit the 2017 wishlist forum? 

Wish a very busy 2017 and lots more VCA pieces


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> I giggled when I read your response. We think alike! What are your eyeing? Did you visit the 2017 wishlist forum?
> 
> Wish a very busy 2017 and lots more VCA pieces


Yes, my very long list is in the 2017 Wish List Thread.  I just posted it.  I can't get them all, but a gal can dream!   I'll be dreaming of VCA tonight.


----------



## EpiFanatic

New to me white gold MOP.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Malachite and yellow gold.  I am really enjoying it.


----------



## birkin10600

This lapis lazuli LE holiday pendant year 2010 is coming to me! Yaaaaaay! I can't wait to see Fedex delivery guy ring my door bell tomorrow!







Sent from my SGH-I337M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> This lapis lazuli LE holiday pendant year 2010 is coming to me! Yaaaaaay! I can't wait to see Fedex delivery guy ring my door bell tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using PurseForum mobile app


What a rich blue


----------



## fashion_junky

birkin10600 said:


> This lapis lazuli LE holiday pendant year 2010 is coming to me! Yaaaaaay! I can't wait to see Fedex delivery guy ring my door bell tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using PurseForum mobile app



This is stunning!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## birkin10600

Mali_ said:


> [emoji813]
> What a rich blue [emoji813]





fashion_junky said:


> This is stunning!!!  Congrats!!


Thank you gorgeous ladies! [emoji4] 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> This lapis lazuli LE holiday pendant year 2010 is coming to me! Yaaaaaay! I can't wait to see Fedex delivery guy ring my door bell tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using PurseForum mobile app


Stunning!!
How in the world did you find this?


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> This lapis lazuli LE holiday pendant year 2010 is coming to me! Yaaaaaay! I can't wait to see Fedex delivery guy ring my door bell tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using PurseForum mobile app



Wow!! Please post some more pics when you have it [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> Stunning!!
> How in the world did you find this?


Thank you my VCA Queen TGG! Persistent and non-stop hunting for this toy! [emoji2] And VCA angel [emoji72] helped out too.[emoji8] 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Wow!! Please post some more pics when you have it [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you hun! For sure will post more pics! [emoji2] Yesterday I checked fedex tracking it said schedule delivery will be today before 5 pm. Now it was changed to pending! [emoji53] I can't wait! [emoji16] 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MyDogTink

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you hun! For sure will post more pics! [emoji2] Yesterday I checked fedex tracking it said schedule delivery will be today before 5 pm. Now it was changed to pending! [emoji53] I can't wait! [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using PurseForum mobile app



Can't wait to see. Always a pleasure to see your pictures!!


----------



## Blingaddict

Love VCA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3574164
> View attachment 3574165
> View attachment 3574166
> 
> 
> Love VCA.


What stone is your three motif earrings?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The lighting is throwing things off but they appear to be white mop, gray mop and chalcedony which are very special.


----------



## pazt

Wearing my 10 motif and 5 motif letterwood Alhambra and new diamond Alhambra earrings this lovely Saturday!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> View attachment 3574486
> 
> 
> Wearing my 10 motif and 5 motif letterwood Alhambra and new diamond Alhambra earrings this lovely Saturday!


So pretty, Patz!!
Don't you just love these earrings?!!
You look stunning.


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty, Patz!!
> Don't you just love these earrings?!!
> You look stunning.



YES! they match everything PG or YG! thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> YES! they match everything PG or YG! thank you!


I love how incredibly sparkly these earrings are. 
Once I was out to dinner with my husband when I spotted a woman wearing them from across the room. I could not stop thinking about those earrings and ultimately purchased them myself. 
Do you wear yours casually as well as dressed up?
I do.


----------



## birkin10600

pazt said:


> View attachment 3574486
> 
> 
> Wearing my 10 motif and 5 motif letterwood Alhambra and new diamond Alhambra earrings this lovely Saturday!


Look so gorgeous on you! [emoji173]


----------



## pazt

birkin10600 said:


> Look so gorgeous on you! [emoji173]



THANK YOU!!


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love how incredibly sparkly these earrings are.
> Once I was out to dinner with my husband when I spotted a woman wearing them from across the room. I could not stop thinking about those earrings and ultimately purchased them myself.
> Do you wear yours casually as well as dressed up?
> I do.



obviously not at work but ive been wearing them every weekend for errands and such


----------



## blueberryjam

pazt said:


> View attachment 3574486
> 
> 
> Wearing my 10 motif and 5 motif letterwood Alhambra and new diamond Alhambra earrings this lovely Saturday!



Love this look!


----------



## blueberryjam

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3574164
> View attachment 3574165
> View attachment 3574166
> 
> 
> Love VCA.



Stunning 3- motif earrings!


----------



## Hobbiezm

pazt said:


> YES! they match everything PG or YG! thank you!



patz- love the look! So elegant ..[emoji108]


----------



## Blingaddict

[eQUOTE="texasgirliegirl, post: 30976451, member: 159747"]What stone is your three motif earrings?[/QUOTE]
 Thank you texasgirliegirl. 
They are mop, greymop and chalcedony. Took the pics in a car with the sun roof open and the lighting did throw off the real colours.


----------



## Blingaddict

pazt said:


> View attachment 3574486
> 
> 
> Wearing my 10 motif and 5 motif letterwood Alhambra and new diamond Alhambra earrings this lovely Saturday!



Gorgeous [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## Blingaddict

blueberryjam said:


> Stunning 3- motif earrings!



Thank you blueberryjam. [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## Blingaddict

This shows the colours and texture of the stones better .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Blingaddict said:


> This shows the colours and texture of the stones better .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575058


These are so beautiful. 
I've got the yg version and need to enjoy them more. So far I've worn mine only for dressy occasions. Do you wear yours casually?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

pazt said:


> View attachment 3574486
> 
> 
> Wearing my 10 motif and 5 motif letterwood Alhambra and new diamond Alhambra earrings this lovely Saturday!



Congrats on your new earrings, they look so beautiful on you!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> View attachment 3574486
> 
> 
> Wearing my 10 motif and 5 motif letterwood Alhambra and new diamond Alhambra earrings this lovely Saturday!


So pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

EpiFanatic said:


> Malachite and yellow gold.  I am really enjoying it.
> View attachment 3567450
> View attachment 3567452


Is this a new size for Malachite?  Gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> This lapis lazuli LE holiday pendant year 2010 is coming to me! Yaaaaaay! I can't wait to see Fedex delivery guy ring my door bell tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!  Congrats!
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## purseinsanity

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3574164
> View attachment 3574165
> View attachment 3574166
> 
> 
> Love VCA.


No words!  So beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

Rami00 said:


> My very first VCA piece!


BOTH rings are TDF!!


----------



## purseinsanity

kimber418 said:


> My VCA after Holiday Party on Saturday.  I have owned the YG Malachite for 3 or 4 years and just started loving it this year.  It is becoming one of my favorites. The thing I love about VCA is that it is appealing to all age groups.  My daughter loves it as much as I do


OMG.  This picture kills me!!


----------



## purseinsanity

veneti said:


> View attachment 3537473
> 
> sweet alhambra earrings (and vintage alhambra pendant), both yg/turquoise


I would almost kill for this combo!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Blingaddict

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are so beautiful.
> I've got the yg version and need to enjoy them more. So far I've worn mine only for dressy occasions. Do you wear yours casually?



The yellow gold version are divine. I was really torn between the 2 golds and only went for the white gold because my other VCA are in white gold. I do wear them casually. They are so versatile. Imagine them with a white jeans and flowy top and chunky wedges or a summery printed maxi. In these recent pics I am wearing  a wide leg ethnic print jumpsuit. And another day with distressed jeans and sneakers and another white jeans & leather jacket. I love to wear my jewelery and rarely dress formally so causally has to do[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Blingaddict said:


> The yellow gold version are divine. I was really torn between the 2 golds and only went for the white gold because my other VCA are in white gold. I do wear them casually. They are so versatile. Imagine them with a white jeans and flowy top and chunky wedges or a summery printed maxi. In these recent pics I am wearing  a wide leg ethnic print jumpsuit. And another day with distressed jeans and sneakers and another white jeans & leather jacket. I love to wear my jewelery and rarely dress formally so causally has to do[emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576088
> View attachment 3576089
> View attachment 3576090



G[emoji7]RGEOUS! I love how you wear them casually. [emoji1360]


----------



## pazt

From the holidays, wearing magic malachite necklace and diamond Alhambra earrings in YG.


----------



## jssl1688

At an event with my yg mop and frivole.


----------



## Mali_

jssl1688 said:


> At an event with my yg mop and frivole.
> View attachment 3576934


Love both! Love the 3D effect of the Frivoles and the MOP is so "pow"!  What bracelet do you have on?


----------



## Rami00

My first and only VCA piece and I am loving it so much.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> At an event with my yg mop and frivole.
> View attachment 3576934


So pretty!
I really love how you have paired your 20 motif with your frivole earrings.  They look so perfect together.


----------



## Blingaddict

BBC said:


> G[emoji7]RGEOUS! I love how you wear them casually. [emoji1360]



Thank you so much!! You made my day [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## birkin10600

Finally my long awaited LE holiday pendant 2010 lapis lazuli arrived this morning. I'm very excited and feel in love. Thanks for letting me share my excitement with you guys! [emoji8]


----------



## birkin10600

Here's the photos.


----------



## birkin10600

Sorry I don't why the photos came out sideway?


----------



## birkin10600

More photos of lapis lazuli holiday pendant year2010.Thanks for letting me share! [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]


----------



## AntiqueShopper

birkin10600 said:


> More photos of lapis lazuli holiday pendant year2010.Thanks for letting me share! [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> View attachment 3577592
> 
> View attachment 3577594
> View attachment 3577595


It is beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Tulip2

birkin10600 said:


> This lapis lazuli LE holiday pendant year 2010 is coming to me! Yaaaaaay! I can't wait to see Fedex delivery guy ring my door bell tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using PurseForum mobile app


Oh heavens, this is TDF!   to you finding this Unicorn!  Can't wait to see your Reveal!


----------



## birkin10600

Modeling photo of my holiday pendant year2010 lapis lazuli. So happy to found this unicorn! [emoji2]  Thank you for letting me share![emoji170]


----------



## birkin10600

AntiqueShopper said:


> It is beautiful!  Congrats!





Tulip2 said:


> Oh heavens, this is TDF!   to you finding this Unicorn!  Can't wait to see your Reveal!


Thank you gorgeous ladies! [emoji253]  So lucky to found her. [emoji2]


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> My first and only VCA piece and I am loving it so much.


Oh big congrats Rami00!  It's gorgeous and very appropriate for a first.  Enjoy!


----------



## jssl1688

Mali_ said:


> Love both! Love the 3D effect of the Frivoles and the MOP is so "pow"!  What bracelet do you have on?



Thank you Mali. I love the frivoles so much, they go with all the Alhambra and floral lines from VCA. Many of us ladies on the VCA forum have and adore this special piece. The mop is wonderful against black as it does pop so much, but I wear it with many colors too, it's a beautiful glowing colorful neutral. I have the 4 diamond yg love on.


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!
> I really love how you have paired your 20 motif with your frivole earrings.  They look so perfect together.



Thank you so much texas!! I absolutely adore my pieces, they are so easily paired with each other. Frivoles are just so special and you know cause you have some exquisite pieces!! I've been itching recently on adding a new piece to my collection but still undecided.


----------



## birkin10600

Thank you purseinsanity! I love love your vca collection! [emoji173]


----------



## birkin10600

birkin10600 said:


> Modeling photo of my holiday pendant year2010 lapis lazuli. So happy to found this unicorn! [emoji2]  Thank you for letting me share![emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3577638


Correction: So happy I found this unicorn!


----------



## birkin10600

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you gorgeous ladies! [emoji253]  So lucky to found her. [emoji2]


Correction: So lucky I found her.


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> Modeling photo of my holiday pendant year2010 lapis lazuli. So happy to found this unicorn! [emoji2]  Thank you for letting me share![emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3577638


It's so pretty...that blue, that blue, that blue....(sigh)


----------



## birkin10600

Mali_ said:


> It's so pretty...that blue, that blue, that blue....(sigh) [emoji813][emoji813]


Thank you dear! I am in love with this color, so vibrant blue color! [emoji170]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> Thank you so much texas!! I absolutely adore my pieces, they are so easily paired with each other. Frivoles are just so special and you know cause you have some exquisite pieces!! I've been itching recently on adding a new piece to my collection but still undecided.


What pieces are you considering?
Your frivole earrings are the small, correct? 
Mine are the large but I keep coming back to the small size. I have a feeling that I will ultimately buy them because they are just so pretty.


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> What pieces are you considering?
> Your frivole earrings are the small, correct?
> Mine are the large but I keep coming back to the small size. I have a feeling that I will ultimately buy them because they are just so pretty.



At first I was thinking of the butterfly btf ring, but I just don't feel I will wear that piece as often. Then tried on the magic pave long pendant, really like that but I have another piece that would cover the similarity to this piece. Then I went back and tried on the perlee clover again (I tried the signature, clover and pave before) but wasn't crazy about it, as it felt a bit like tin to me. However the perlee clover is the only one I'd consider out of all 3 bracelets.

I'm still undecided given the price point. Hubby said our jeweler could custom make a half carat each tennis bracelet for that price. (Ughhhh, that makes it even harder for me to decide). He thinks it's a beautiful piece but he doesn't feel the price justifies it. Although, he fully supports my decision if I were to go that route.

My frivoles are actually the large size! I first bought the small but realized that it wasn't as impactful as I'd like. Went back and tried on the large and it was true love. Never looked back!!! If I were to get another frivole, it would be the pave white gold, but I'm not much of a earring person as I have very sensitive ears so the few pairs that I already have is enough to suffice. I think you should forgo the small frivole and get something else. I am so happy with the large and will never consider the small now. Of course for some people it would also depend on the weight of the earrings pulling their lobes down. For me it is a bit heavy, but doesn't bother me enough to go for the small.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> At first I was thinking of the butterfly btf ring, but I just don't feel I will wear that piece as often. Then tried on the magic pave long pendant, really like that but I have another piece that would cover the similarity to this piece. Then I went back and tried on the perlee clover again (I tried the signature, clover and pave before) but wasn't crazy about it, as it felt a bit like tin to me. However the perlee clover is the only one I'd consider out of all 3 bracelets.
> 
> I'm still undecided given the price point. Hubby said our jeweler could custom make a half carat each tennis bracelet for that price. (Ughhhh, that makes it even harder for me to decide). He thinks it's a beautiful piece but he doesn't feel the price justifies it. Although, he fully supports my decision if I were to go that route.
> 
> My frivoles are actually the large size! I first bought the small but realized that it wasn't as impactful as I'd like. Went back and tried on the large and it was true love. Never looked back!!! If I were to get another frivole, it would be the pave white gold, but I'm not much of a earring person as I have very sensitive ears so the few pairs that I already have is enough to suffice. I think you should forgo the small frivole and get something else. I am so happy with the large and will never consider the small now. Of course for some people it would also depend on the weight of the earrings putting their lobes down. For me it is a bit heavy, but doesn't bother me enough to go for the small.


I can very much relate to your bracelet deliemma. 
The wg looks like tin to me as well. Ugh. The yg is gorgeous but I can't seem to justify the price. Crazy because I have spent this many times over on other pieces. 
Thank you for clarifying the size of your frivole earrings. I also have them in pave so you are probably right that I don't need the small. 
As for bracelets, I encourage you to try on the signature with the perles d'or. I always wear them together now.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yes, for anyone considering Frivole earrings, I also advise the large. Large is gorgeous and more impactful. For that price tag, bigger really is better.


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> Correction: So lucky I found her.



Congrats my dear!! Such a special piece [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Congrats my dear!! Such a special piece [emoji322][emoji322]


Thank you so much sweetie! [emoji4] I love the bright and vivid blue color of lapis lazuli.[emoji170] So lucky to find this very rare piece in excellent condition and in complete set with inner and outer box,  and authenticity card.


----------



## birkin10600

Lapis lazuli holiday pendant. Photo with camera flash!


----------



## Tulip2

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you so much sweetie! [emoji4] I love the bright and vivid blue color of lapis lazuli.[emoji170] So lucky to find this very rare piece in *excellent condition and in* *complete set with inner and outer box,  and authenticity card*.


This is what's hard about buying VCA on the Secondary Market.  I've found it's almost impossible.  I would just rather buy from VCA directly to get the full set.  I just wonder what these people were thinking not keeping all of the paperwork & boxes with these expensive jewelry items! 
Of course there are many discontinued pieces that I would love to have... but I won't buy unless I can get a full set with them.  Therefore, I don't have any...


----------



## EmileH

I had some seller tell me that she didn't remember where she bought a ten station. [emoji849]

Anyway, my absolute favorite piece of my small collection: magic mop earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tulip2 said:


> This is what's hard about buying VCA on the Secondary Market.  I've found it's almost impossible.  I would just rather buy from VCA directly to get the full set.  I just wonder what these people were thinking not keeping all of the paperwork & boxes with these expensive jewelry items!
> Of course there are many discontinued pieces that I would love to have... but I won't buy unless I can get a full set with them.  Therefore, I don't have any...


Just an FYI regarding the authenticity cards, boxes etc. These items are being counterfeited. Even the ribbon. Truly awful. I don't question Birkin10600's pendant BUT there has been a flood of lapis pieces on evilbay lately. Some of these are styles that have never been in production. 
The secondary market can be a great place to find rare items but I would recommend having any purchase authenticated by VCA. It's worth it. 
Even reputable sellers can get fooled. 
It's happening.


----------



## birkin10600

Tulip2 said:


> This is what's hard about buying VCA on the Secondary Market.  I've found it's almost impossible.  I would just rather buy from VCA directly to get the full set.  I just wonder what these people were thinking not keeping all of the paperwork & boxes with these expensive jewelry items!
> Of course there are many discontinued pieces that I would love to have... but I won't buy unless I can get a full set with them.  Therefore, I don't have any...


Yes it's really difficult to purchase VCA jewelry without the full set, especially the market is flooded with fakes now a days. I am avoiding as much as possible going to reseller's route but if it's discontinued and rare pieces, there's no other choice but to go ahead with extreme caution and only to the reputable resellers and collectors I know. Of course, we want that it comes with complete set of boxes and authenticity card too. [emoji4]


----------



## Tulip2

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just an FYI regarding the authenticity cards, boxes etc. These items are being counterfeited. Even the ribbon. Truly awful. I don't question Birkin10600's pendant BUT there has been a flood of lapis pieces on evilbay lately. Some of these are styles that have never been in production.
> The secondary market can be a great place to find rare items but I would recommend having any purchase authenticated by VCA. It's worth it.
> Even reputable sellers can get fooled.
> It's happening.


I totally believe this.  That's why I don't have any of those gorgeous Vintage items that I would love to have.  Just too risky!


----------



## HADASSA

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I had some seller tell me that she didn't remember where she bought a ten station. [emoji849]
> 
> Anyway, my absolute favorite piece of my small collection: magic mop earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578270



So always gorgeously put together [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

HADASSA said:


> So always gorgeously put together [emoji7]



Thank you


----------



## Tulip2

Wearing my BTF Pink Gold MOP & Diamonds Butterfly ring. I love [emoji173]️ this ring above all. [emoji183][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]


[emoji304]


----------



## birkin10600

Tulip2 said:


> Wearing my BTF Pink Gold MOP & Diamonds Butterfly ring. I love [emoji173]️ this ring above all. [emoji183][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]
> View attachment 3579437
> 
> [emoji304]


Oh my! Your ring is stunning! [emoji173]


----------



## birkin10600

Tulip2 said:


> Wearing my BTF Pink Gold MOP & Diamonds Butterfly ring. I love [emoji173]️ this ring above all. [emoji183][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]
> View attachment 3579437
> 
> [emoji304]


Oh my! Your ring is stunning! [emoji173]


----------



## Tulip2

birkin10600 said:


> Oh my! Your ring is stunning! [emoji173]


Oh thank you @birkin10600!  I wear this ring more than any other ring that I own...and that's saying a lot.  
The VCA bug has bitten me but hard.  However, my Chanel wallet has a little something to say about that.


----------



## Rami00

Tulip2 said:


> Wearing my BTF Pink Gold MOP & Diamonds Butterfly ring. I love [emoji173]️ this ring above all. [emoji183][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]
> View attachment 3579437
> 
> [emoji304]


wow! you wear it so well.


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> wow! you wear it so well.


Thanks @Rami00!  I had to go down a size or two so that when I wear it, it doesn't roll around my finger while I type at my job!  Ring sizes on VCA are really tricky.  I've found that it's best to try before you buy.  Besides, I just love my VCA SA in NM.


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can very much relate to your bracelet deliemma.
> The wg looks like tin to me as well. Ugh. The yg is gorgeous but I can't seem to justify the price. Crazy because I have spent this many times over on other pieces.
> Thank you for clarifying the size of your frivole earrings. I also have them in pave so you are probably right that I don't need the small.
> As for bracelets, I encourage you to try on the signature with the perles d'or. I always wear them together now.



yes, can't quite get over the tin part.....i know right, i was thinking too that the amount i've spent on other things add up way beyond the perlee clover.....don't really know what's the hold up, but in my heart i'm just not entirely sold on the piece yet. i take that as a sign i should think about it a little more. I saw the peerless d'or and they didn't have my size so i tried on the large size, it's a really lovely piece but just a bit too plain for me, i'd like a little sparkle, would be nice if it was alternating in diamond and beads...) how do you like wearing them both? i currently wear my 4 diamond love and stack every now and then but would like to add something new to the mix.....ahhhhh decisions decisions


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> yes, can't quite get over the tin part.....i know right, i was thinking too that the amount i've spent on other things add up way beyond the perlee clover.....don't really know what's the hold up, but in my heart i'm just not entirely sold on the piece yet. i take that as a sign i should think about it a little more. I saw the peerless d'or and they didn't have my size so i tried on the large size, it's a really lovely piece but just a bit too plain for me, i'd like a little sparkle, would be nice if it was alternating in diamond and beads...) how do you like wearing them both? i currently wear my 4 diamond love and stack every now and then but would like to add something new to the mix.....ahhhhh decisions decisions


I agree that the perles d'or is too plain on its own. 
Three stacked together looks very nice as does one or two with the signature bracelet. I always wear mine together. 
I love ❤️ how the diamond clover looks. Omg. TDF 
but the price just feels out of whack. 
Perhaps the next time I feel unappreciated and angry at DH....yes, I may then just go for it. 
(Evil laugh....)


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree that the perles d'or is too plain on its own.
> Three stacked together looks very nice as does one or two with the signature bracelet. I always wear mine together.
> I love [emoji173]️ how the diamond clover looks. Omg. TDF
> but the price just feels out of whack.
> Perhaps the next time I feel unappreciated and angry at DH....yes, I may then just go for it.
> (Evil laugh....)



Ahhhhh hah, great minds think alike!!! Or when I just feel like I need something. This is what I send to dh!!
Crossing out the gf part. Lol


----------



## birkin10600

My new to me lucky alhambra turquoise necklace in white gold. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]


----------



## AntiqueShopper

birkin10600 said:


> My new to me lucky alhambra turquoise necklace in white gold. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3583476


Beautiful!  Where did you find her?


----------



## birkin10600

Here's my modeling photo. [emoji170]


----------



## birkin10600

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful!  Where did you find her?


Thank you sweetie! [emoji4] I found this rare piece in one of the shops selling pre-owned high-end brand in Ginza, Japan! I was so lucky. Been looking for this piece high and low, finally found it in mint condition. So happy! [emoji2]


----------



## Tulip2

Wearing my favorite YG MOP 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra Necklace on this lovely Monday. [emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	



Have a great week everyone! [emoji8]


----------



## Tulip2

birkin10600 said:


> My new to me lucky alhambra turquoise necklace in white gold. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3583476


Gorgeous @birkin10600!  You're lucky to have found this one.


----------



## birkin10600

Tulip2 said:


> Wearing my favorite YG MOP 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra Necklace on this lovely Monday. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583647
> 
> Have a great week everyone! [emoji8]


I love this look! So classy and elegant! [emoji9]


----------



## lasttotheparty

Tulip2 said:


> Wearing my favorite YG MOP 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra Necklace on this lovely Monday. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583647
> 
> Have a great week everyone! [emoji8]



Gorgeous!! And your hair is equally gorgeous!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my modeling photo. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3583490


So pretty!!
You should also post this in one of the H scarf threads.


----------



## everything posh

Chi town Chanel said:


> Flying Beauties butterfly pendant


Simply stunning!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you sweetie! [emoji4] I found this rare piece in one of the shops selling pre-owned high-end brand in Ginza, Japan! I was so lucky. Been looking for this piece high and low, finally found it in mint condition. So happy! [emoji2]


Definitely lucky...and you wear it well...love your scarf too!


----------



## valnsw

Tulip2 said:


> Wearing my favorite YG MOP 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra Necklace on this lovely Monday. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583647
> 
> Have a great week everyone! [emoji8]



Everything in here is perfection!
Love how it goes with everything in harmony and the pearl dangling earrings!

May I know where u got them from? I so want a pair like that!


----------



## valnsw

birkin10600 said:


> My new to me lucky alhambra turquoise necklace in white gold. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3583476





birkin10600 said:


> Thank you sweetie! [emoji4] I found this rare piece in one of the shops selling pre-owned high-end brand in Ginza, Japan! I was so lucky. Been looking for this piece high and low, finally found it in mint condition. So happy! [emoji2]



You are so lucky to find your lucky Alhambra pendant! *no pun intended* First the lapis lazuli and now this!
During my recent trip to Japan, I couldn't find anything in turquoise, even at those resellers. 
Guess I didn't search hard enough


----------



## blueberryjam

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my modeling photo. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3583490



Ooh this is a rare bird! Congratulations on this turquoise baby and your lapis find as well!



Tulip2 said:


> Wearing my favorite YG MOP 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra Necklace on this lovely Monday. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583647
> 
> Have a great week everyone! [emoji8]



Tulip, this is a gorgeous look!


----------



## birkin10600

Tulip2 said:


> Gorgeous @birkin10600!  You're lucky to have found this one.


Thank you dear! [emoji173] 


texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!
> You should also post this in one of the H scarf threads.


 Will do. Thank you gorgeous enabler! [emoji9]


Mali_ said:


> Definitely lucky...and you wear it well...love your scarf too!


Thank you love! You're so kind! [emoji4] 


valnsw said:


> You are so lucky to find your lucky Alhambra pendant! *no pun intended* First the lapis lazuli and now this!
> During my recent trip to Japan, I couldn't find anything in turquoise, even at those resellers.
> Guess I didn't search hard enough


Thank you sweetie! [emoji11] I feel so lucky. I love hunting rare pieces. I did it too, few years back when I was crazy with antique pottery from Yuan, Ming, Ching dynasties. [emoji4] 


blueberryjam said:


> Ooh this is a rare bird! Congratulations on this turquoise baby and your lapis find as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip, this is a gorgeous look!


----------



## birkin10600

blueberryjam said:


> Ooh this is a rare bird! Congratulations on this turquoise baby and your lapis find as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip, this is a gorgeous look!


Thank you darling for your kind and lovely comment!  [emoji173]


----------



## Tulip2

birkin10600 said:


> I love this look! So classy and elegant! [emoji9]


Thank you!  MOP is such a friendly stone for my wardrobe.  Now I want the same necklace in onyx!  It just goes to show you... it's always something!  Especially with VCA!


----------



## Tulip2

valnsw said:


> Everything in here is perfection!
> Love how it goes with everything in harmony and the pearl dangling earrings!
> 
> May I know where u got them from? I so want a pair like that!


Well, I tell ya.  DH gave those to me for my 15th wedding anniversary.    We just celebrated our 31st.  He bought them at a high end jewelry shop here in Houston.  I'm glad you like them.  I had really stopped wearing them, until I got this VCA necklace.  They are just perfect with it.  Now they get so much use!


----------



## Tulip2

blueberryjam said:


> Tulip, this is a gorgeous look!


Thank you!  It's a favorite pairing of mine for sure.


----------



## valnsw

Tulip2 said:


> Well, I tell ya.  DH gave those to me for my 15th wedding anniversary.    We just celebrated our 31st.  He bought them at a high end jewelry shop here in Houston.  I'm glad you like them.  I had really stopped wearing them, until I got this VCA necklace.  They are just perfect with it.  Now they get so much use!



Aww that's so sweet!
It's a good way for you to commemorate milestone wedding anniversaries. 
Here's to lots more so that u can get more vca

I have one milestone wedding anniversary coming up and I'm wondering what I should ask for. 
Whether from VCA or something else

I'm too far from you to get the same pair of pearl earrings from the same place haha. But it has given me an idea of what I should look out for next


----------



## Tulip2

valnsw said:


> Aww that's so sweet!
> It's a good way for you to commemorate milestone wedding anniversaries.
> Here's to lots more so that u can get more vca
> 
> I have one milestone wedding anniversary coming up and I'm wondering what I should ask for.
> Whether from VCA or something else
> 
> I'm too far from you to get the same pair of pearl earrings from the same place haha. *But it has given me an idea of what I should look out for next*


That's just wonderful!  It doesn't have to be VCA.  Why don't you go shopping?  It would be fun and something you can remember always.  I think I remember every single anniversary gift I've ever received.  That's pretty good for 31 years!  Hope your upcoming anniversary is really special!


----------



## bunnyNwife

I love jewelries but prefer minimalist kinda feel so I adore single motif pieces. 

Here I stacked my sweet bracelets with T&Co and Chopard bracelet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then last week hubby got me a YG Perlee thin band as replacement wedding band since I can't fit into the old one. Love how subtle it blends in with my WG E ring.



Not complete w/o sweet earrings with Vintage in MOP YG. 
View attachment 3586128


Thanks for allowing me to share my little VCA family.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Xx


----------



## carlinha

Hi everyone, I am so excited to be part of the VCA club!!!  
Thank you for letting me share my first 2 VCA pieces, my small but beloved and special family - Lucky Alhambra white MOP butterfly YG necklace and ring


----------



## lasttotheparty

carlinha said:


> Hi everyone, I am so excited to be part of the VCA club!!!
> Thank you for letting me share my first 2 VCA pieces, my small but beloved and special family - Lucky Alhambra white MOP butterfly YG necklace and ring



That's an amazing start to your collection!! Congrats!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji817]


----------



## pazt

carlinha said:


> Hi everyone, I am so excited to be part of the VCA club!!!
> Thank you for letting me share my first 2 VCA pieces, my small but beloved and special family - Lucky Alhambra white MOP butterfly YG necklace and ring



LOVE them on you!!! and welcome to that "other" dark side


----------



## jssl1688

looks lovely on you!! careful, this side is scarier than the orange side......LOLOL




carlinha said:


> Hi everyone, I am so excited to be part of the VCA club!!!
> Thank you for letting me share my first 2 VCA pieces, my small but beloved and special family - Lucky Alhambra white MOP butterfly YG necklace and ring


----------



## carlinha

lasttotheparty said:


> That's an amazing start to your collection!! Congrats!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji817]


thank you so much, i ADORE them, especially the ring 


pazt said:


> LOVE them on you!!! and welcome to that "other" dark side


 this is me ---> 


jssl1688 said:


> looks lovely on you!! careful, this side is scarier than the orange side......LOLOL


ruh roh please don't say that, nothing could be worse than H for me!


----------



## HADASSA

carlinha said:


> Hi everyone, I am so excited to be part of the VCA club!!!
> Thank you for letting me share my first 2 VCA pieces, my small but beloved and special family - Lucky Alhambra white MOP butterfly YG necklace and ring



Simply lovely Carlinha   So glad my wonderful DSA could have been of help


----------



## Notorious Pink

carlinha said:


> Hi everyone, I am so excited to be part of the VCA club!!!
> Thank you for letting me share my first 2 VCA pieces, my small but beloved and special family - Lucky Alhambra white MOP butterfly YG necklace and ring



Ah, gorgeous choices, Carlinha!!!! Perfect on you, and fabulous with your UTW mouss and Kelly!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## birkin10600

carlinha said:


> Hi everyone, I am so excited to be part of the VCA club!!!
> Thank you for letting me share my first 2 VCA pieces, my small but beloved and special family - Lucky Alhambra white MOP butterfly YG necklace and ring


Love everything I see! [emoji173] Welcome to VCA club! [emoji4]


----------



## birkin10600

Another whimsical and rare finds. Lucky Alhambra bracelet with turquoise, lapislazuli, grey and white mop charms! Thank you for letting me share my excitement to find this discontinued and rare piece! [emoji173]


----------



## AntiqueShopper

birkin10600 said:


> Another whimsical and rare finds. Lucky Alhambra bracelet with turquoise, lapislazuli, grey and white mop charms! Thank you for letting me share my excitement to find this discontinued and rare piece! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3588490


Wow! You are on a Van Cleef roll!  Congrats on yet another beautiful find.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

birkin10600 said:


> Another whimsical and rare finds. Lucky Alhambra bracelet with turquoise, lapislazuli, grey and white mop charms! Thank you for letting me share my excitement to find this discontinued and rare piece! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3588490


Btw I need to go shopping with you.  I am due with my 3rd baby in July and will have around 5k to spend on a push present


----------



## birkin10600

AntiqueShopper said:


> Wow! You are on a Van Cleef roll!  Congrats on yet another beautiful find.





AntiqueShopper said:


> Btw I need to go shopping with you.  I am due with my 3rd baby in July and will have around 5k to spend on a push present


Awwww.... so sweet of you![emoji4] Thank you darling! Congratulations  on the coming of your 3rd precious one...Let me know and we'll explore the VCA world! Lol [emoji2]


----------



## birkin10600

Comparing the sizes of charms of my Lucky alhambra bracelet with my Lucky butterfly and Lapis holiday pendant. It's about the same! [emoji108][emoji106][emoji122] Thank you for letting me share! [emoji2]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

AntiqueShopper said:


> Btw I need to go shopping with you.  I am due with my 3rd baby in July and will have around 5k to spend on a push present


Congratulations on the upcoming birth of baby #3!
Two of mine share July birthdays!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

texasgirliegirl said:


> Congratulations on the upcoming birth of baby #3!
> Two of mine share July birthdays!


Thank you!  My 1st and 3rd will share July Birthdays; my second is born in April.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

My second child was also born in April!!
My first and 4th are July babies. In fact, they were both due on my birthday. My 3rd was almost a Christmas present (12/27).
Yes, I have four children...


----------



## pazt

Paris Vendome LE pendant worn casually. Love that I can wear it down and use it daily!


----------



## carlinha

pazt said:


> View attachment 3591073
> 
> 
> Paris Vendome LE pendant worn casually. Love that I can wear it down and use it daily!



This looks so great on you pazt!  Is this the blue porcelain?  How is the care for this, can it be worn 24/7, in the shower, etc?


----------



## Tulip2

bunnyNwife said:


> I love jewelries but prefer minimalist kinda feel so I adore single motif pieces.
> 
> Here I stacked my sweet bracelets with T&Co and Chopard bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586088
> 
> View attachment 3586089
> View attachment 3586091
> 
> 
> Then last week hubby got me a YG Perlee thin band as replacement wedding band since I can't fit into the old one. Love how subtle it blends in with my WG E ring.
> View attachment 3586092
> 
> 
> Not complete w/o sweet earrings with Vintage in MOP YG.
> View attachment 3586128
> 
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share my little VCA family.


Oh my goodness, I love every one!  You stack your bracelets in such a nice way & I love the Perlee thin with your E Ring.  But I really love the Sweet MOP earrings.  They look gorgeous on you too.


----------



## Tulip2

carlinha said:


> Hi everyone, I am so excited to be part of the VCA club!!!
> Thank you for letting me share my first 2 VCA pieces, my small but beloved and special family - Lucky Alhambra white MOP butterfly YG necklace and ring


Wow your butterflies are gorgeous!  I'm going to have to try that ring.  It looks so great on you.   on your VCA!


----------



## pazt

carlinha said:


> This looks so great on you pazt!  Is this the blue porcelain?  How is the care for this, can it be worn 24/7, in the shower, etc?



It's the blue porcelain LE from Paris Vendome. I wear it almost daily but not to shower. Its tougher than most stones but I still prefer not to wear them in the shower.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

carlinha said:


> This looks so great on you pazt!  Is this the blue porcelain?  How is the care for this, can it be worn 24/7, in the shower, etc?


You really shouldn't wear any VCA in the shower (or at least don't admit it to your SA).


----------



## Tulip2

birkin10600 said:


> Another whimsical and rare finds. Lucky Alhambra bracelet with turquoise, lapislazuli, grey and white mop charms! Thank you for letting me share my excitement to find this discontinued and rare piece! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3588490


Oh wow, this is gorgeous!  This truly is a rare find.


----------



## MYH

Rami00 said:


> Perlée clover in action!



Drooling. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MYH

Tulip2 said:


> Wow your butterflies are gorgeous!  I'm going to have to try that ring.  It looks so great on you.   on your VCA!



These two pieces are lovely. A butterfly set is truly unusual and so unique. [emoji7]


----------



## Junkenpo

VCA plays so nice with other jewelry....  Here's my yg/onyx with one of my fave jade bangles.


----------



## kimber418

Does anyone have a Lapis and blue porcelain piece & and/or a side by side photo of the VCA pieces?   I would love to compare the two!
Thanks!


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> Does anyone have a Lapis and blue porcelain piece & and/or a side by side photo of the VCA pieces?   I would love to compare the two!
> Thanks!



I don't have either but have seen and tried both at the Boutique. Sevres porcelain wasn't appealing to me at all. It was a flat dark blue. The lapis was a 20 motif with  alternating YG that was already reserved but the SA showed it to me. I was blown away by how pretty it was, has the same kind of opaque quality as carnelian with flecks of gold... just stunning. I would have bought it if it was available.


----------



## birkin10600

Tulip2 said:


> Oh wow, this is gorgeous!  This truly is a rare find.


Thank you for your kind comment! [emoji2]


----------



## bunnyNwife

Tulip2 said:


> Oh my goodness, I love every one!  You stack your bracelets in such a nice way & I love the Perlee thin with your E Ring.  But I really love the Sweet MOP earrings.  They look gorgeous on you too.



Thanks Tulip.. 

New stack with my new skinny Love in RG 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Tried the Perlee Bangle but I m in between size of S (14) and M(17). Unless I lose some weight on my wrist, else it is kinda tight with very limited room to move. Having said that I really love the YG of VCA than YG from Cartier. It's lighter yet brighter. Doesn't give me the aged feeling.


----------



## Tulip2

bunnyNwife said:


> Thanks Tulip..
> 
> New stack with my new skinny Love in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597851
> 
> 
> Tried the Perlee Bangle but I m in between size of S (14) and M(17). Unless I lose some weight on my wrist, else it is kinda tight with very limited room to move. Having said that I really love the YG of VCA than YG from Cartier. It's lighter yet brighter. Doesn't give me the aged feeling.
> View attachment 3597852


Both stacks are very very nice on you.  Bracelets bother me a bit at work.  Too bad because yours are gorgeous!


----------



## birkin10600

My new Carnelian Alhambra necklace. Love the oxblood red picked by my SA. Thanks for letting me share![emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## birkin10600

Here's the photos:


----------



## lasttotheparty

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the photos:
> View attachment 3598076
> View attachment 3598077



Gorgeous!!! May I ask what size your single pendant is? It's lovely [emoji813]️


----------



## birkin10600

lasttotheparty said:


> Gorgeous!!! May I ask what size your single pendant is? It's lovely [emoji813]️


Thank you! [emoji2] It's in between size of the magic and vintage size. It was released in year 2011 for the reopening of the mother flagship VCA Prince's Building Hong Kong.


----------



## lasttotheparty

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you! [emoji2] It's in between size of the magic and vintage size. It was released in year 2011 for the reopening of the mother flagship VCA Prince's Building Hong Kong.



It's the perfect size that I dream of!! [emoji7] Love your carnelian [emoji813]️


----------



## kimber418

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the photos:
> View attachment 3598076
> View attachment 3598077


Birkin10600 ~  This carnelian shade is the perfect shade of red!   Love it.  It looks beautiful on you❤️


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the photos:
> View attachment 3598076
> View attachment 3598077


Exquisite- you wear your pieces very well. That red is TDF.


----------



## kewave

birkin10600 said:


> My new Carnelian Alhambra necklace. Love the oxblood red picked by my SA. Thanks for letting me share![emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


Beautiful! 
Is this 2 ten motifs or single 20 motifs?


----------



## birkin10600

kimber418 said:


> Birkin10600 ~  This carnelian shade is the perfect shade of red!   Love it.  It looks beautiful on you[emoji173]️


Thank you kimber! I love your VCA collection and a nice comment coming from you mean a lot to me. [emoji173] 


Mali_ said:


> Exquisite- you wear your pieces very well. That red is TDF. [emoji813]


Thank you so much hun. You are so kind! [emoji4] 


kewave said:


> Beautiful!
> Is this 2 ten motifs or single 20 motifs?


Thank you! [emoji2] It's 2 ten motifs. It's versatile and i can use it in various styles with my wardrobe.


----------



## pazt

TGIF!! Getting all Valentine's Day feels this Friday. Wearing my Carnelian magic pendant and carnelian vintage earrings (not shown)


----------



## lisawhit

pazt said:


> View attachment 3601266
> 
> 
> TGIF!! Getting all Valentine's Day feels this Friday. Wearing my Carnelian magic pendant and carnelian vintage earrings (not shown)


----------



## lisawhit

pazt said:


> View attachment 3601266
> 
> 
> TGIF!! Getting all Valentine's Day feels this Friday. Wearing my Carnelian magic pendant and carnelian vintage earrings (not shown)



I am so in love with the carnelian magic pendant..gorgeous


----------



## goddessdiana

Hi I am new to the thread. I have been admiring all of your pieces. I was wearing this and decided to post my favorite VCA watch. To me it is simple and elegant-and goes with a lot. Thanks for letting me share. I will post more pictures later of other stuff.


----------



## Tulip2

I'm still so in love with my 16 Motif Pink Gold Sweet. I usually wear my Single Pendant with it too. I chose this blouse specifically for this combo. 


Am I crazy to buy clothes to compliment my VCA? [emoji155]


----------



## Tulip2

goddessdiana said:


> Hi I am new to the thread. I have been admiring all of your pieces. I was wearing this and decided to post my favorite VCA watch. To me it is simple and elegant-and goes with a lot. Thanks for letting me share. I will post more pictures later of other stuff.


Your watch & gorgeous.  It goes so well with your Love bracelet too!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Tulip2 said:


> I'm still so in love with my 16 Motif Pink Gold Sweet. I usually wear my Single Pendant with it too. I chose this blouse specifically for this combo.
> View attachment 3601708
> 
> Am I crazy to buy clothes to compliment my VCA? [emoji155]



You are wise!!!


----------



## goddessdiana

Tulip2 said:


> Your watch & gorgeous.  It goes so well with your Love bracelet too!


You are too kind!


----------



## Tulip2

lasttotheparty said:


> You are wise!!!


Well those after Christmas sales were crazy!  I was picking up the most beautiful things (even designer) at like 60% off.


----------



## Mali_

Tulip2 said:


> I'm still so in love with my 16 Motif Pink Gold Sweet. I usually wear my Single Pendant with it too. I chose this blouse specifically for this combo.
> View attachment 3601708
> 
> Am I crazy to buy clothes to compliment my VCA? [emoji155]


I think we all do it, shoes too-LOL--lovely combo


----------



## Mali_

goddessdiana said:


> Hi I am new to the thread. I have been admiring all of your pieces. I was wearing this and decided to post my favorite VCA watch. To me it is simple and elegant-and goes with a lot. Thanks for letting me share. I will post more pictures later of other stuff.



Yes, indeed...simple, elegant...timeless


----------



## Tulip2

Mali_ said:


> I think we all do it, shoes too-LOL--lovely combo


I'm so glad to hear this.  Maybe I am normal after all.


----------



## leechiyong

Tulip2 said:


> I'm still so in love with my 16 Motif Pink Gold Sweet. I usually wear my Single Pendant with it too. I chose this blouse specifically for this combo.
> View attachment 3601708
> 
> Am I crazy to buy clothes to compliment my VCA? [emoji155]


Not in the slightest.  It looks amazing!


----------



## Tulip2

leechiyong said:


> Not in the slightest.  It looks amazing!


Thank you @leechiyong!  I would love to get a long white gold VCA necklace too, but I just can't find one yet that is within my budget.  I'll just keep saving my pennies.


----------



## pazt

Wearing my diamond vintage YG earrings and letterwood 10 motif + 5 motif bracelets


----------



## Notorious Pink

pazt said:


> View attachment 3603051
> 
> 
> Wearing my diamond vintage YG earrings and letterwood 10 motif + 5 motif bracelets



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Hobbiezm

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the photos:
> View attachment 3598076
> View attachment 3598077



Birkin10600- great combo again! so elegant and sophisticated... love the contrast with white.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I picked up 2 items from my wish list whilst on holiday. Perlee D'or in RG and Magic bracelet in TE/Carnelian. Finally I was able to find one with a deep red shade. I tried on the butterfly rings again for fun. Something to think about for the future [emoji16]


----------



## lisawhit

Natalie j said:


> I picked up 2 items from my wish list whilst on holiday. Perlee D'or in RG and Magic bracelet in TE/Carnelian. Finally I was able to find one with a deep red shade. I tried on the butterfly rings again for fun. Something to think about for the future [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604159
> View attachment 3604160


that is a gorgeous bracelet...I do believe carnelian is my favorite stone for the alhambra collection


----------



## shyla14

At gym.... no crazy work out just treadmill[emoji12]


----------



## jemk927

Perlee clover ring ... just got it at place vendome. I hope the mirror finish lasts for a while!


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> I picked up 2 items from my wish list whilst on holiday. Perlee D'or in RG and Magic bracelet in TE/Carnelian. Finally I was able to find one with a deep red shade. I tried on the butterfly rings again for fun. Something to think about for the future [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604159
> View attachment 3604160


So beautiful red! [emoji173]


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> I picked up 2 items from my wish list whilst on holiday. Perlee D'or in RG and Magic bracelet in TE/Carnelian. Finally I was able to find one with a deep red shade. I tried on the butterfly rings again for fun. Something to think about for the future [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604159
> View attachment 3604160


Beautiful red indeed! [emoji173]


----------



## leechiyong

jemk927 said:


> Perlee clover ring ... just got it at place vendome. I hope the mirror finish lasts for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604767


Gorgeous!


----------



## pazt

Happy eve of Valentine's Day!! ❤❤❤


----------



## Fem1014

jemk927 said:


> Perlee clover ring ... just got it at place vendome. I hope the mirror finish lasts for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604767



Gorgeous. I'm waiting patiently for mine. There aren't any in my size in the US so has to special order. Won't be ready until June!


----------



## Florasun

Tulip2 said:


> I'm still so in love with my 16 Motif Pink Gold Sweet. I usually wear my Single Pendant with it too. I chose this blouse specifically for this combo.
> View attachment 3601708
> 
> Am I crazy to buy clothes to compliment my VCA? [emoji155]


LOL, no.
Your blouse is perfect for that necklace. It's lovely!


----------



## MarLie

pazt said:


> View attachment 3603051
> 
> 
> Wearing my diamond vintage YG earrings and letterwood 10 motif + 5 motif bracelets



This is so pretty! Love how the pieces look together with your blouse. Love the blouse too[emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

jemk927 said:


> Perlee clover ring ... just got it at place vendome. I hope the mirror finish lasts for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604767


Twinsies! Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## Tulip2

Florasun said:


> LOL, no.
> Your blouse is perfect for that necklace. It's lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## jemk927

Rami00 said:


> Twinsies! Wear it in the best of health.



Thanks! I remember seeing yours and added it to my wishlist


----------



## EmileH

I have officially been bitten by the bug. Two ten station mop necklaces and yellow gold vintage Alhambra earrings


----------



## PriShuang

My first piece. Received it from hubby on Valentine's Day.


----------



## leechiyong

PriShuang said:


> My first piece. Received it from hubby on Valentine's Day.
> View attachment 3607826


Gorgeous first piece!


----------



## PriShuang

leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous first piece!



Thank you[emoji5]


----------



## birkin10600

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have officially been bitten by the bug. Two ten station mop necklaces and yellow gold vintage Alhambra earrings
> 
> View attachment 3607346
> View attachment 3607347


Gorgeous on you and very elegant!


----------



## baghagg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have officially been bitten by the bug. Two ten station mop necklaces and yellow gold vintage Alhambra earrings
> 
> View attachment 3607346
> View attachment 3607347


You wear it well - so gorgeous!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have officially been bitten by the bug. Two ten station mop necklaces and yellow gold vintage Alhambra earrings
> 
> View attachment 3607346
> View attachment 3607347


That's beautiful, and congrats. Also just wonder (as I am new to VCA), instead of buying two 10 motif necklace and linking them to be the long 20 motif necklace, what is the difference if you just buy one complete 20 motif necklace? Thanks for the answer


----------



## EmileH

birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous on you and very elegant!





baghagg said:


> You wear it well - so gorgeous!





Lisa-SH said:


> That's beautiful, and congrats. Also just wonder (as I am new to VCA), instead of buying two 10 motif necklace and linking them to be the long 20 motif necklace, what is the difference if you just buy one complete 20 motif necklace? Thanks for the answer



Thank you ladies,

Lisa,  if you buy two ten stations you have the option of wearing it short or long. You just have to match the stones of the two strands which isn't difficult for most stones but can be for some like turquoise from what I have been told. I'm planning this add a five station bracelet to my collection as well for even more length and flexibility,


----------



## Sparkledolll

Mixing Perlee with magic bracelet. Happy Friday [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## sakuramickey

10 motif vintage Alhambra MOP in yellow gold.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Natalie j said:


> Mixing Perlee with magic bracelet. Happy Friday [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608488



Oh wow I REALLY like this!!!!


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> Mixing Perlee with magic bracelet. Happy Friday [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608488


Oooh la la c'est magnifique!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

AllisonFay said:


> Oh wow I REALLY like this!!!!





baghagg said:


> Oooh la la c'est magnifique!!



Thank you Ladies! [emoji16]


----------



## kate2828

Natalie j said:


> Mixing Perlee with magic bracelet. Happy Friday [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608488



Love this stack [emoji173]️


----------



## chaneljewel

Natalie j said:


> Mixing Perlee with magic bracelet. Happy Friday [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608488



Truly beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sakuramickey said:


> 10 motif vintage Alhambra MOP in yellow gold.



Beautiful!


----------



## sakuramickey

BBC said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you ❤


----------



## bunnyNwife

The tiniest VCA in action [emoji12] 

Just love this tiny thin band so much, in soft gentle yellow gold.


----------



## Mali_

bunnyNwife said:


> The tiniest VCA in action [emoji12]
> 
> Just love this tiny thin band so much, in soft gentle yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 3614128
> 
> View attachment 3614129


Tiniest but that beading is legendary  --two very beautiful rings.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Mali_ said:


> Tiniest but that beading is legendary  --two very beautiful rings.


Thanks and ya, every bead is a wish! I made many wishes !


----------



## chaneljewel

I think the beads make me love the perlee even more.  The smooth feel when you run your finger over them is like nothing else.


----------



## MochaCake

bunnyNwife said:


> The tiniest VCA in action [emoji12]
> 
> Just love this tiny thin band so much, in soft gentle yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 3614128
> 
> View attachment 3614129


I love it, it's very dainty.


----------



## pazt

Wearing 2 Hermes Rose bangles + SO pink sevre bracelet and perlee clover ring in RG


----------



## MochaCake

Natalie j said:


> Mixing Perlee with magic bracelet. Happy Friday [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608488


In love with this stack


----------



## leechiyong

pazt said:


> Wearing 2 Hermes Rose bangles + SO pink sevre bracelet and perlee clover ring in RG
> 
> View attachment 3619469


So, so gorgeous!  I'm in love with your bracelet.


----------



## Hobbiezm

pazt said:


> Wearing 2 Hermes Rose bangles + SO pink sevre bracelet and perlee clover ring in RG
> 
> View attachment 3619469



Patz- it's an art to pair things beautifully together and you my dear are an artist! Love the soft rose gold look


----------



## Pgirl2016

pazt said:


> View attachment 3603051
> 
> 
> Wearing my diamond vintage YG earrings and letterwood 10 motif + 5 motif bracelets



How are you liking the combo of 10+ 5. Do u think it would be ok to get a 5 motif MOP and a 10 motif onyx? And then linked it to make 15 - If you moved the 5 MOP to the back of the neck will it be visible? In concerned about doing adding of two pieces with different gem stones ... thank you!!!!


----------



## pazt

Pgirl2016 said:


> How are you liking the combo of 10+ 5. Do u think it would be ok to get a 5 motif MOP and a 10 motif onyx? And then linked it to make 15 - If you moved the 5 MOP to the back of the neck will it be visible? In concerned about doing adding of two pieces with different gem stones ... thank you!!!!



I have most of my motifs in the front because i attach a 2-in extender in the back. But if you are not and just using the 5 + 10, possibly that the 5 MOP will be in the back. If you have short hair the end motifs will peek out but if you have long hair, I dont think it will show. For me, I like all the motifs showing so I attach a 2- in extender to make even longer and closer to a 20-motif overall look.


----------



## Pgirl2016

pazt said:


> I have most of my motifs in the front because i attach a 2-in extender in the back. But if you are not and just using the 5 + 10, possibly that the 5 MOP will be in the back. If you have short hair the end motifs will peek out but if you have long hair, I dont think it will show. For me, I like all the motifs showing so I attach a 2- in extender to make even longer and closer to a 20-motif overall look.



Thankyou so much! How much was the 2 inch extender if you don't mind me asking fromVCA or was it complementary?


----------



## pazt

Pgirl2016 said:


> Thankyou so much! How much was the 2 inch extender if you don't mind me asking fromVCA or was it complementary?



It was complimentary when I got my Letterwood set (case by case basis because I read somewhere other boutiques are charging $ them) and I think it really depends on your SA too.


----------



## Pgirl2016

pazt said:


> It was complimentary when I got my Letterwood set (case by case basis because I read somewhere other boutiques are charging $ them) and I think it really depends on your SA too.



Thankyou so much!! Finally if you put the extender at the Centre Behind ur neck there will be no rotation around ur neck of the motifs when moving and walking etc? I'm worried about having to reposition regularly if I have a 5 attached to the 10
And want the 10 to show 100% of the time without rotating


----------



## pazt

Pgirl2016 said:


> Thankyou so much!! Finally if you put the extender at the Centre Behind ur neck there will be no rotation around ur neck of the motifs when moving and walking etc? I'm worried about having to reposition regularly if I have a 5 attached to the 10
> And want the 10 to show 100% of the time without rotating



I must say it does rotate a bit. Its not as bad but if that annoys you that much (and you see yourself adjusting it more often) better get a 5 and a 10 of the same motif.....IMO


----------



## Miss CC

pazt said:


> Wearing 2 Hermes Rose bangles + SO pink sevre bracelet and perlee clover ring in RG
> 
> View attachment 3619469



This is so stunning!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## floflo

pazt said:


> Wearing 2 Hermes Rose bangles + SO pink sevre bracelet and perlee clover ring in RG
> 
> View attachment 3619469



Such a pretty combo!  [emoji173]️


----------



## sakuramickey

Just picked up the pendant today! So happy I decided to get the perlee clover. Now I need a perlee clover bracelet thank you for letting me to share


----------



## Paola1976

Tulip2 said:


> Oh wow, this is gorgeous!  This truly is a rare find.


Hi do you know where I can find ant of the discontinued holiday pendants, like the lapiz of 2010?


----------



## Tulip2

Paola1976 said:


> Hi do you know where I can find ant of the discontinued holiday pendants, like the lapiz of 2010?


Well I would love to have that one too.  It's a difficult one to find that's for sure.  I find that buying VCA on the Secondary market is a difficult task as there are so many fakes out there.  I would search for a Thread to find other PF'ers authentic finds & Sellers.  Good luck out there!


----------



## VCA21

Hi, everyone! I have received vintage Alhambra bracelet in RG for women's day ☺ and have been wearing it for a week now. We are on family vocation with our 3 kids, 2,5 and 7 y.o ☺☺☺ I swim, shower and sleep with it. I'm really glad that went with all gold instead of MOP that I originally was thinking of.


----------



## VCA21




----------



## VCA21

Apologize for huge photos!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

VCA21 said:


> View attachment 3634200


Looks great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## VCA21

Thank you, AntiqueShopper


----------



## kcmo

Beautiful, VCA21!


----------



## nicole0612

VCA21 said:


> Hi, everyone! I have received vintage Alhambra bracelet in RG for women's day ☺ and have been wearing it for a week now. We are on family vocation with our 3 kids, 2,5 and 7 y.o ☺☺☺ I swim, shower and sleep with it. I'm really glad that went with all gold instead of MOP that I originally was thinking of.


Congrats, it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## kewave

VCA21 said:


> Apologize for huge photos!


Don't apologize, we all love eye candies!


----------



## VCA21

Thank you, kcmo!


----------



## VCA21

Thank you, Nicole!


----------



## VCA21

kewave said:


> Don't apologize, we all love eye candies!


Sure! ☺


----------



## Paola1976

birkin10600 said:


> The 2nd pendant from the left was the LE from VCA Prince's Building HK. The Carnelian holiday pendant with diamond ( 3rd from the left ) was released in year 2011. Hope this help!


Hi the larger alhambra with the Carnelia is the prince edition?


----------



## birkin10600

Paola1976 said:


> Hi the larger alhambra with the Carnelia is the prince edition?


Yes dear. I don't know if it's still available in that store but you can try?


----------



## Paola1976

birkin10600 said:


> Yes dear. I don't know if it's still available in that store but you can try?


Thank you. Do you know the year ? 
I don't think is still available . 
Also, can the back be engraved like other limited edition pieces ?


----------



## birkin10600

Paola1976 said:


> Thank you. Do you know the year ?
> I don't think is still available .
> Also, can the back be engraved like other limited edition pieces ?


It was year 2011 when they first released it. No, you can't engrave the back like LE. It's double sided.


----------



## Paola1976

birkin10600 said:


> It was year 2011 when they first released it. No, you can't engrave the back like LE. It's double sided.


One last question. Is this piece smaller than the magic alhambra ?


----------



## birkin10600

Paola1976 said:


> One last question. Is this piece smaller than the magic alhambra ?


Yes. Smaller and larger than vintage. Size is in between the two.


----------



## birkin10600

My turquoise alhambra in action! [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170] Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EmileH

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise alhambra in action! [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170] Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3641603



Hi, that looks great. How did you do that? Did you attach your magic pendant to your twenty station? Do you need some sort of clasp to do It? I tried that with my mop pieces but I did something wrong obviously.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, that looks great. How did you do that? Did you attach your magic pendant to your twenty station? Do you need some sort of clasp to do It? I tried that with my mop pieces but I did something wrong obviously.


This appears to be a charm. 
They are no longer available....
Pretty


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, that looks great. How did you do that? Did you attach your magic pendant to your twenty station? Do you need some sort of clasp to do It? I tried that with my mop pieces but I did something wrong obviously.


You can clip a rode de Noel to your 20.
Not that I'm an enabler ....


----------



## birkin10600

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, that looks great. How did you do that? Did you attach your magic pendant to your twenty station? Do you need some sort of clasp to do It? I tried that with my mop pieces but I did something wrong obviously.


Thank you Pocketbook Pup! TGG is right. [emoji4]  It's a charm that you can hook on your bracelet or necklace. VCA doesn't make this anymore.  Here's one photo attaching to 5 motifs bracelet.


----------



## EmileH

texasgirliegirl said:


> You can clip a rode de Noel to your 20.
> Not that I'm an enabler ....



You are so bad and yet so good. [emoji48][emoji56]



birkin10600 said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup! TGG is right. [emoji4]  It's a charm that you can hook on your bracelet or necklace. VCA doesn't make this anymore.  Here's one photo attaching to 5 motifs bracelet.
> View attachment 3641745



Thank you. It's very nice. I wonder if I can somehow get a clasp. [emoji848]
I like your watch too. [emoji1]


----------



## kikirabbit

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup! TGG is right. [emoji4]  It's a charm that you can hook on your bracelet or necklace. VCA doesn't make this anymore.  Here's one photo attaching to 5 motifs bracelet.
> View attachment 3641745


Gorgeous bracelet... may I ask what size is your watch here? I'm trying to decide between the medium and large tank francaise.


----------



## birkin10600

kikirabbit said:


> Gorgeous bracelet... may I ask what size is your watch here? I'm trying to decide between the medium and large tank francaise.


Thank you!  My watch is medium size.


----------



## VanCleefholic

My most favourite VCA item:
Antique 5- flowers fleurette ring set with ruby/sapphires and emerald .


----------



## nicole0612

VanCleefholic said:


> My most favourite VCA item:
> Antique 5- flowers fleurette ring set with ruby/sapphires and emerald .
> View attachment 3642472
> View attachment 3642474



So unique and special!


----------



## VanCleefholic

nicole0612 said:


> So unique and special!


Thanks for letting me share. VCA is so addictive


----------



## birkin10600

VanCleefholic said:


> My most favourite VCA item:
> Antique 5- flowers fleurette ring set with ruby/sapphires and emerald .
> View attachment 3642472
> View attachment 3642474


Lovely and colorful! [emoji8]


----------



## luvprada

VanCleefholic said:


> My most favourite VCA item:
> Antique 5- flowers fleurette ring set with ruby/sapphires and emerald .
> View attachment 3642472
> View attachment 3642474



It's amazing!


----------



## Coconuts40

VanCleefholic said:


> My most favourite VCA item:
> Antique 5- flowers fleurette ring set with ruby/sapphires and emerald .
> View attachment 3642472
> View attachment 3642474



This is so pretty!!!  Do you have an idea of what year it was made?


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup! TGG is right. [emoji4]  It's a charm that you can hook on your bracelet or necklace. VCA doesn't make this anymore.  Here's one photo attaching to 5 motifs bracelet.
> View attachment 3641745



You've inspired me to start wearing Turquoise again! 20 + 10 Motif WG, Happy Thursday [emoji16]


----------



## VanCleefholic

Coconuts40 said:


> This is so pretty!!!  Do you have an idea of what year it was made?


Dear Coconuts40,
This is from the 1980s


----------



## MyDogTink

VanCleefholic said:


> Dear Coconuts40,
> This is from the 1980s



Beautiful vintage piece. If you don't mind me asking, are you the original owner or did you inherit or purchase it?


----------



## MyDogTink

Natalie j said:


> You've inspired me to start wearing Turquoise again! 20 + 10 Motif WG, Happy Thursday [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643109



Looks lovely for Spring, even though it doesn't feel like Spring in the northeast.


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> You've inspired me to start wearing Turquoise again! 20 + 10 Motif WG, Happy Thursday [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643109


Oh wow! Looks so stunning with 30 motifs! So luxurious babe! [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]


----------



## VanCleefholic

VanCleefholic said:


> Dear Coconuts40,
> This is from the 1980s


This is from an auction. I fall in love when I saw it.


----------



## Myke518

Finally mine!  Three motif MOP magic earrings. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Myke518 said:


> Finally mine!  Three motif MOP magic earrings. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643873


Twins!!
Do you plan to wear yours casually or for dressy occasions?
Don't you just love the gray mother of pearl?
These look so pretty with your dark hair.


----------



## Mali_

Myke518 said:


> Finally mine!  Three motif MOP magic earrings. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643873


Lovely. Are they heavy at all?


----------



## nicole0612

Myke518 said:


> Finally mine!  Three motif MOP magic earrings. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643873



Congratulations! They are beautiful.


----------



## Suzie

Myke518 said:


> Finally mine!  Three motif MOP magic earrings. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643873


They are stunning, I really want a pair with WG, just need the $$$.


----------



## Myke518

texasgirliegirl said:


> Twins!!
> Do you plan to wear yours casually or for dressy occasions?
> Don't you just love the gray mother of pearl?
> These look so pretty with your dark hair.





Mali_ said:


> Lovely. Are they heavy at all?





nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations! They are beautiful.





Suzie said:


> They are stunning, I really want a pair with WG, just need the $$$.



Thanks TGG, Mali, Nicole and Suzie!

TGG, I am planning on wearing them for all occasions, Work and play! I don't have many fancy occasions to save them for, and gotta get that cost per wear! . I think they jazz up even the simplest outfit, and I absolutely love the grey MOP. So many pretty colors get reflected and my SA was so kind and patient while I picked the one I liked best. 

Mali, i actually don't find them heavy at all- I was expecting them to be heavier and was pleasantly surprised. I think they're definitely lighter than my large frivoles for sure, and I wear those very often as well (I'm a go big or go home kind of person with my jewelry haha)

Suzie, you won't regret it!


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> You've inspired me to start wearing Turquoise again! 20 + 10 Motif WG, Happy Thursday [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643109



Natalie, I crown you VCA Turquoise Princess [emoji1357] 



birkin10600 said:


> Oh wow! Looks so stunning with 30 motifs! So luxurious babe! [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]



Birkin10600, you are indeed the Turquoise Queen [emoji146] inspiring us all [emoji170]


----------



## HADASSA

Myke518 said:


> Finally mine!  Three motif MOP magic earrings. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643873



These earrings just look so fun [emoji1360]

Sadly, gone is my dangly earrings phase [emoji30]


----------



## shoppinglvr

Goodness, they look lovely! I just bought the two motif magic MOP earrings. I love how they look as I thought they suited me more than the vintage single motif. However, I really like these also. Do you think I should keep those and buy these also? Or would they be too similar? I feel like the two motif has more of a gold look to it while these give off a silver/black look due to the onyx and gray MOP.  Thoughts/suggestions appreciated!


----------



## jssl1688

Natalie j said:


> You've inspired me to start wearing Turquoise again! 20 + 10 Motif WG, Happy Thursday [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643109



the turquoise looks fabulous on you!! turquoise is such a dreamy color


----------



## Myke518

HADASSA said:


> These earrings just look so fun [emoji1360]
> 
> Sadly, gone is my dangly earrings phase [emoji30]



Thanks Hadassa! Oh I dunno, I think anyone would enjoy these guys!



shoppinglvr said:


> Goodness, they look lovely! I just bought the two motif magic MOP earrings. I love how they look as I thought they suited me more than the vintage single motif. However, I really like these also. Do you think I should keep those and buy these also? Or would they be too similar? I feel like the two motif has more of a gold look to it while these give off a silver/black look due to the onyx and gray MOP.  Thoughts/suggestions appreciated!



I thought about the two motif MOP as well honestly, but I loved the tri-tone and the dangly nature of these guys. I agree, these have a cooler tone to them, whereas the two motif MOP shows warmer. But bc of the yellow gold on the three motif, you can go either way. I know, I know, I'm not helping haha, id say heck, get them both! Or try them both on and see what you think. It's always fun to go play in VCA


----------



## shoppinglvr

Myke518 said:


> Thanks Hadassa! Oh I dunno, I think anyone would enjoy these guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about the two motif MOP as well honestly, but I loved the tri-tone and the dangly nature of these guys. I agree, these have a cooler tone to them, whereas the two motif MOP shows warmer. But bc of the yellow gold on the three motif, you can go either way. I know, I know, I'm not helping haha, id say heck, get them both! Or try them both on and see what you think. It's always fun to go play in VCA


Hmmm, i am considering keeping these and getting the three motif also. It would not be redundant would it? Would u mind posting more modeling pics? I am sooo tempted


----------



## chaneljewel

Myke518 said:


> Finally mine!  Three motif MOP magic earrings. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643873



I have these also and think they're fabulous!   I adore earrings!! And VCA makes the best ones!!


----------



## valnsw

Today casual with perlee signature (not pictured)


----------



## Coconuts40

valnsw said:


> Today casual with perlee signature (not pictured)



You look gorgeous!
May I ask, what size are your gorgeous frivole earrings?   Thank you!


----------



## valnsw

Coconuts40 said:


> You look gorgeous!
> May I ask, what size are your gorgeous frivole earrings?   Thank you!



Thank u 

They are the small size as there is only 1 diamond in the centre.


----------



## Coconuts40

Thank you.
You look stunning, and your VCA necklace also looks gorgeous on you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Today casual with perlee signature (not pictured)


So pretty!!!
Love your small frivole earrings and your holiday pendant.


----------



## ChaneLisette

With the price decrease/increase uncertainty, I finally bought my dream perlée clover bracelet and am so in love.


----------



## jenaps

Beautiful [emoji173]


----------



## uhpharm01

ChaneLisette said:


> With the price decrease/increase uncertainty, I finally bought my dream perlée clover bracelet and am so in love.
> View attachment 3645565


 Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!!
> Love your small frivole earrings and your holiday pendant.



Thanks TGG! You are always so sweet with your words, coming from such a stylish lady like u


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!!
> Love your small frivole earrings and your holiday pendant.



TGG, I think you will not rest until you get the small Frivole [emoji23]

But I think they may not sing as much after the initial high wears off [emoji20]

If you didn't already have the large, the small would have been perfect [emoji108]


----------



## valnsw

ChaneLisette said:


> With the price decrease/increase uncertainty, I finally bought my dream perlée clover bracelet and am so in love.
> View attachment 3645565



Major Congrats!

May I know if this is the YG or RG?


----------



## HADASSA

ChaneLisette said:


> With the price decrease/increase uncertainty, I finally bought my dream perlée clover bracelet and am so in love.
> View attachment 3645565



This is a gorgeous bracelet [emoji7] 

And you are right - buy it now and enjoy in the best of health [emoji8]


----------



## ChaneLisette

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice. Congrats.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ChaneLisette

valnsw said:


> Major Congrats!
> 
> May I know if this is the YG or RG?


Thank you! It is in RG.


----------



## ChaneLisette

HADASSA said:


> This is a gorgeous bracelet [emoji7]
> 
> And you are right - buy it now and enjoy in the best of health [emoji8]


Thank you so much for your kind words. ❤️


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> Today casual with perlee signature (not pictured)



VCA minimalism at its best [emoji1360]


----------



## ChaneLisette

More pics, one with my sweet alhambra 6-motif. So hard to capture its amazing sparkle.


----------



## EmileH

ChaneLisette said:


> More pics, one with my sweet alhambra 6-motif. So hard to capture its amazing sparkle.
> 
> View attachment 3645582
> View attachment 3645583



Truly stunninng.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Truly stunninng.


Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## HeidiDavis

ChaneLisette said:


> With the price decrease/increase uncertainty, I finally bought my dream perlée clover bracelet and am so in love.
> View attachment 3645565




I could look at your pics all day!  Your watch is in rose gold too, isn't it?  Your VCA jewelry collection is TDF!  Beautiful gems for a beautiful person! XOXO


----------



## Fem1014

ChaneLisette said:


> With the price decrease/increase uncertainty, I finally bought my dream perlée clover bracelet and am so in love.
> View attachment 3645565



Absolutely stunning. Wear it in good health!


----------



## birkin10600

HADASSA said:


> Natalie, I crown you VCA Turquoise Princess [emoji1357]
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin10600, you are indeed the Turquoise Queen [emoji146] inspiring us all [emoji170]


Awwww.... so sweet of you for saying that! Thank you so much for your kind words, it's an honor but i think it's not me! hehehe [emoji4]


----------



## birkin10600

ChaneLisette said:


> With the price decrease/increase uncertainty, I finally bought my dream perlée clover bracelet and am so in love.
> View attachment 3645565


It's a dreamy! [emoji173] Congrats![emoji253]


----------



## ChaneLisette

HeidiDavis said:


> I could look at your pics all day!  Your watch is in rose gold too, isn't it?  Your VCA jewelry collection is TDF!  Beautiful gems for a beautiful person! XOXO




Thank you so much my sweet friend. Yes, my watch is also in RG. Thank you for sharing my journey with me. ❤️


----------



## ChaneLisette

Fem1014 said:


> Absolutely stunning. Wear it in good health!


Thank you so much! 


birkin10600 said:


> It's a dreamy! [emoji173] Congrats![emoji253]


Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ChaneLisette said:


> More pics, one with my sweet alhambra 6-motif. So hard to capture its amazing sparkle.
> 
> View attachment 3645582
> View attachment 3645583



ChaneLisette, this is sooooo gorgeous! Congratulations!!! Enjoy in the best of health and happiness. [emoji254]


----------



## ChaneLisette

BBC said:


> ChaneLisette, this is sooooo gorgeous! Congratulations!!! Enjoy in the best of health and happiness. [emoji254]


Thank you so much dear! ✨


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Ladies, I was wondering if I could get your wonderful experience and opinions:
I went to VCA today to take a look at the mini frivoles which I put a deposit on.  I am on the fence and now think I may pass on them.  They are really sweet but I feel I will grow out of them.

I am now considering purchasing the Small Frivole Pave/YG, and also purchasing the Small Frivole YG. My earrings are mainly WG and therefore I really want to purchase some YG earrings.   I know there will be times that the Pave will be a bit too much which is why I want to purchase the small YG frivole instead of the minis.

Can I have your opinions on whether it is redundant to own both, since they are the same size?
I currently own the Lotus WG Pave and therefore do not want to purchase another WG/Pave earring.

Thank you!


----------



## valnsw

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Ladies, I was wondering if I could get your wonderful experience and opinions:
> I went to VCA today to take a look at the mini frivoles which I put a deposit on.  I am on the fence and now think I may pass on them.  They are really sweet but I feel I will grow out of them.
> 
> I am now considering purchasing the Small Frivole Pave/YG, and also purchasing the Small Frivole YG. My earrings are mainly WG and therefore I really want to purchase some YG earrings.   I know there will be times that the Pave will be a bit too much which is why I want to purchase the small YG frivole instead of the minis.
> 
> Can I have your opinions on whether it is redundant to own both, since they are the same size?
> I currently own the Lotus WG Pave and therefore do not want to purchase another WG/Pave earring.
> 
> Thank you!



Looks like everybody is having the frivole fever! LOL

Since u already have the Lotus pave earclips, I think u should just get only the small yg frivole earclips if you don't want duplicates in the pave department. 

For me, I have both small yg frivole and wg pave frivole as I find they serve different functions, the former for more casual while latter for more formal / bling. Though having said that, there are times I just go with my mood and/ or wear the paves even if the occasion may be casual (so long as I'm happy ). 

Most importantly, u must ask yourself whether they make your heart sing and if cost per wear in an important consideration. 

If u are afraid it's an impulse buy, perhaps u can let it sit out for a week or so & see if it's still in your mind.


----------



## Coconuts40

valnsw said:


> Looks like everybody is having the frivole fever! LOL
> 
> Since u already have the Lotus pave earclips, I think u should just get only the small yg frivole earclips if you don't want duplicates in the pave department.
> 
> For me, I have both small yg frivole and wg pave frivole as I find they serve different functions, the former for more casual while latter for more formal / bling. Though having said that, there are times I just go with my mood and/ or wear the paves even if the occasion may be casual (so long as I'm happy ).
> 
> Most importantly, u must ask yourself whether they make your heart sing and if cost per wear in an important consideration.
> 
> If u are afraid it's an impulse buy, perhaps u can let it sit out for a week or so & see if it's still in your mind.



Hi Valnsw, you raise some interesting points !  yes, I don't know if it is because warm weather is around the corner, or that I have been reminded of the frivole with the launch of the minis, but I have fallen in love with the frivoles again.  Or perhaps it is your gorgeous photo you just posted that has made me want them even more now!!  I was going to purchase the small YG a few years ago, but went for the lotus instead!

I have to be honest, I just LOVE the Frivole YG/Pave.  I usually prefer pave in WG, but these just feel like they belong on my ear , I should have taken a photo.

However, you do raise a point of do I need another pave?
Luckily my SA is good with me.  I put a down payment on the mini frivoles and the pave but this is fully refundable.  It reserves them as I am uncertain, and buys me some time.

Thank you for your thoughts !!


----------



## doloresmia

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Valnsw, you raise some interesting points !  yes, I don't know if it is because warm weather is around the corner, or that I have been reminded of the frivole with the launch of the minis, but I have fallen in love with the frivoles again.  Or perhaps it is your gorgeous photo you just posted that has made me want them even more now!!  I was going to purchase the small YG a few years ago, but went for the lotus instead!
> 
> I have to be honest, I just LOVE the Frivole YG/Pave.  I usually prefer pave in WG, but these just feel like they belong on my ear , I should have taken a photo.
> 
> However, you do raise a point of do I need another pave?
> Luckily my SA is good with me.  I put a down payment on the mini frivoles and the pave but this is fully refundable.  It reserves them as I am uncertain, and buys me some time.
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts !!



I think you answered your own question[emoji1417] if it felt this good you should go for it. Can't go wrong with pave - I am a convert. Don't want to wear anything else now!


----------



## Coconuts40

doloresmia said:


> I think you answered your own question[emoji1417] if it felt this good you should go for it. Can't go wrong with pave - I am a convert. Don't want to wear anything else now!



That's interesting you wear only pave now, thank you for your point of view.  I always buy casual items, and then I end up looking too casual. I own two pairs of sweets (WG/MOP and WG/Turquoise) so don't need another mini. I just called my SA  and told him I don't want the mini frivoles anymore, he can put them back on the sales floor and find a loving home for someone else 

I asked him if he thought it was too redundant to purchase the YG pave and the YG frivoles both in the small size, and he said yes.  I can't ask my friends/family because they will think I am crazy.  I also really cherish the amazing taste and experience all of you wonderful ladies provide. 

Thank you !


----------



## MyDogTink

ChaneLisette said:


> More pics, one with my sweet alhambra 6-motif. So hard to capture its amazing sparkle.
> 
> View attachment 3645582
> View attachment 3645583



That is an amazing bracelet!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Ladies, I was wondering if I could get your wonderful experience and opinions:
> I went to VCA today to take a look at the mini frivoles which I put a deposit on.  I am on the fence and now think I may pass on them.  They are really sweet but I feel I will grow out of them.
> 
> I am now considering purchasing the Small Frivole Pave/YG, and also purchasing the Small Frivole YG. My earrings are mainly WG and therefore I really want to purchase some YG earrings.   I know there will be times that the Pave will be a bit too much which is why I want to purchase the small YG frivole instead of the minis.
> 
> Can I have your opinions on whether it is redundant to own both, since they are the same size?
> I currently own the Lotus WG Pave and therefore do not want to purchase another WG/Pave earring.
> 
> Thank you!


Oh goodness. I totally understand your dilemma. 
I have these earrings in wg pave, large yg and now the sweets.  The small yg are a nice everyday size and it kills me to imagine that I would actually purchase four versions of the same earrings design. 
I would NOT encourage you to buy both the small yg and the yg pave, however. Both are the same size. Too similar imho. 
If you like studs I do feel that the sweet frivole earrings are a great size for casual wear. The large are wonderful and have more impact. I wear mine all the time during the Spring/ Summer. 
If you feel strongly about the small yg size and choose them I would encourage you to consider either the Socrate in yg or the vintage pave in yg for a pave yg option....or even the perlee hoops with diamonds.


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi TGG,
I just read your post in the mini frivole thread, congratulations !!!!
I think because I own two sweets already I feel I may not want another small.  I was SO ready to purchase them, but I went in this morning and decided not to purchase them.  Now I may change my mind again, lol!!  The nice thing, I have time to decide. 

My sister owns the VCA vintage pave in WG, which she wears everyday.  They have become her signature look, and although she wouldn't mind if I purchase them, I just don't want to do that to her.  I almost feel they belong to her.  Or else, I would have purchased them in a heartbeat.  Even though she owns the WG pave and not the YG, I still don't feel like I want to purchase them.

Thank you for your suggestions, and congratulations on the beautiful mini frivoles!!!


----------



## Loubies89

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh goodness. I totally understand your dilemma.
> I have these earrings in wg pave, large yg and now the sweets.  The small yg are a nice everyday size and it kills me to imagine that I would actually purchase four versions of the same earrings design.
> I would NOT encourage you to buy both the small yg and the yg pave, however. Both are the same size. Too similar imho.
> If you like studs I do feel that the sweet frivole earrings are a great size for casual wear. The large are wonderful and have more impact. I wear mine all the time during the Spring/ Summer.
> If you feel strongly about the small yg size and choose them I would encourage you to consider either the Socrate in yg or the vintage pave in yg for a pave yg option....or even the perlee hoops with diamonds.



I was debating buying the YG frivole in small versus large and was wondering how you decided on your large YG ones? It's something I hope to wear often and love the large but am concerned it's too big for daily wear!


----------



## Miss CC

ChaneLisette said:


> With the price decrease/increase uncertainty, I finally bought my dream perlée clover bracelet and am so in love.
> View attachment 3645565



Stunning!!!


----------



## Myke518

shoppinglvr said:


> Hmmm, i am considering keeping these and getting the three motif also. It would not be redundant would it? Would u mind posting more modeling pics? I am sooo tempted





Here you go-- about to have a chill dinner, wearing jeans and a shawl, yesterday I wore them to work- they are multipurpose and I think you should get them 



valnsw said:


> Today casual with perlee signature (not pictured)



Drool. This is so so beautiful... truly a grail!



ChaneLisette said:


> With the price decrease/increase uncertainty, I finally bought my dream perlée clover bracelet and am so in love.
> View attachment 3645565



Gorgeous. Congrats and wear in good health!


----------



## ChaneLisette

MyDogTink said:


> That is an amazing bracelet!!



Thank you! I have admired it for years and I stayed focused so I could buy it after the decrease last year. 



Miss CC said:


> Stunning!!!



Thank you! 



Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3646053
> 
> Gorgeous. Congrats and wear in good health!



Thank you so much! I love your earrings too. Those are definitely on my list and they look great on you.


----------



## sakuramickey

ChaneLisette said:


> With the price decrease/increase uncertainty, I finally bought my dream perlée clover bracelet and am so in love.
> View attachment 3645565


Absolutely stunning


----------



## sakuramickey

ChaneLisette said:


> More pics, one with my sweet alhambra 6-motif. So hard to capture its amazing sparkle.
> 
> View attachment 3645582
> View attachment 3645583


----------



## ChaneLisette

sakuramickey said:


> Absolutely stunning





sakuramickey said:


>



Thank you for all of your kind words! ❤️


----------



## blueberryjam

ChaneLisette said:


> With the price decrease/increase uncertainty, I finally bought my dream perlée clover bracelet and am so in love.
> View attachment 3645565





ChaneLisette said:


> More pics, one with my sweet alhambra 6-motif. So hard to capture its amazing sparkle.
> 
> View attachment 3645582
> View attachment 3645583




Oh my! [emoji7] Glorious pictures! Thank you so much for sharing with us! Congratulations on your beautiful perlee clover bracelet!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Loubies89 said:


> I was debating buying the YG frivole in small versus large and was wondering how you decided on your large YG ones? It's something I hope to wear often and love the large but am concerned it's too big for daily wear!


Great question.
I really struggled with this decision initially. In fact, I even had my SA model them for me.
Both are great and there is no wrong choice. At the time my SA told me that they always have a wait list for the large, that the regional rep wears them all the time and that given the slightly higher price you get more (three diamonds vs one).
The large also aren't huge at all. The petals cover that portion of the omega clip that is visible on the small. I wear mine all the time.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> The petals cover that portion of the omega clip that is visible on the small.



YES! When I tried on the regular VA earclips I was surprised that you can see that - I'm not used to that! I do love that it covers that part, it's a cleaner look.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3646053
> 
> Here you go-- about to have a chill dinner, wearing jeans and a shawl, yesterday I wore them to work- they are multipurpose and I think you should get them
> 
> 
> 
> Drool. This is so so beautiful... truly a grail!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous. Congrats and wear in good health!


So pretty!!
(....and your ExLibris en kimonos CSGM is my favorite CW!)...


----------



## Loubies89

texasgirliegirl said:


> Great question.
> I really struggled with this decision initially. In fact, I even had my SA model them for me.
> Both are great and there is no wrong choice. At the time my SA told me that they always have a wait list for the large, that the regional rep wears them all the time and that given the slightly higher price you get more (three diamonds vs one).
> The large also aren't huge at all. The petals cover that portion of the omega clip that is visible on the small. I wear mine all the time.
> I hope this helps.



Super helpful, thank you! The large model was sold out in my store so I'm waiting for that to come back and I can thoughtfully compare! Though my DH has also suggested another love bangle! Such a nice dilemma to have! [emoji5]


----------



## sbelle

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Ladies, I was wondering if I could get your wonderful experience and opinions:
> I went to VCA today to take a look at the mini frivoles which I put a deposit on.  I am on the fence and now think I may pass on them.  They are really sweet but I feel I will grow out of them.
> 
> I am now considering purchasing the Small Frivole Pave/YG, and also purchasing the Small Frivole YG. My earrings are mainly WG and therefore I really want to purchase some YG earrings.   I know there will be times that the Pave will be a bit too much which is why I want to purchase the small YG frivole instead of the minis.
> 
> Can I have your opinions on whether it is redundant to own both, since they are the same size?
> I currently own the Lotus WG Pave and therefore do not want to purchase another WG/Pave earring.
> 
> Thank you!



You have gotten a lot of great advice here, so you probably don't need to hear from me!  But I'll jot down a few thoughts.......  I currently own the wg frivole, the wg pave frivole, and the large yg frivole.    And I am currently in the process of trying to locate someone who wants to buy me the yg pave frivole, but no success yet.  

You say that you are thinking about buying both the small yg and the yg pave.  I did that in the white golds -- the plain wg and pave white gold.  I bought the pairs very close to each other, as I loved the design so much.  It is one of my favorite VCA designs --  the way that the flower sits up on the ear is very special.   If I had it to do again though I not sure that I would buy the plain wg again.  When I reach for white gold, I reach for the paves.  Although the paves can be more dressy, I have worn mine in very casual situations and felt comfortable in them. 

lol -- that doesn't mean though that I think you should buy one pair.  I would recommend getting the pave first.  Wear them awhile and see if you still feel like you would like another pair.  Then if you do, I would get the large yg.  When I first got my large, I had been wearing the small wg and the large yg just felt so large.  I remember *TGG* telling me I would get used to them fast, and she wasn't kidding.  A couple wearings and I didn't notice the size anymore.  In fact, I really love the size.  The beauty of the design is even more visible on the large, so in my mind (some might say my crazy mind) it would not be a duplication.

( I also have the lotus wg pave and love them too.  )


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> You have gotten a lot of great advice here, so you probably don't need to hear from me!  But I'll jot down a few thoughts.......  I currently own the wg frivole, the wg pave frivole, and the large yg frivole.    And I am currently in the process of trying to locate someone who wants to buy me the yg pave frivole, but no success yet.
> 
> You say that you are thinking about buying both the small yg and the yg pave.  I did that in the white golds -- the plain wg and pave white gold.  I bought the pairs very close to each other, as I loved the design so much.  It is one of my favorite VCA designs --  the way that the flower sits up on the ear is very special.   If I had it to do again though I not sure that I would buy the plain wg again.  When I reach for white gold, I reach for the paves.  Although the paves can be more dressy, I have worn mine in very casual situations and felt comfortable in them.
> 
> lol -- that doesn't mean though that I think you should buy one pair.  I would recommend getting the pave first.  Wear them awhile and see if you still feel like you would like another pair.  Then if you do, I would get the large yg.  When I first got my large, I had been wearing the small wg and the large yg just felt so large.  I remember *TGG* telling me I would get used to them fast, and she wasn't kidding.  A couple wearings and I didn't notice the size anymore.  In fact, I really love the size.  The beauty of the design is even more visible on the large, so in my mind (some might say my crazy mind) it would not be a duplication.
> 
> ( I also have the lotus wg pave and love them too.  )



Sbelle , I always appreciate your take on these dilemmas [emoji1360]

Have you seen the YG PAVE IRL? And will you seriously consider owning both?

I understand the Pave option being covered by the WG we already own but are the YG that different that you can justify having both in your collection?


----------



## birkin10600

Since we're bitten hard by frivole bug at the moment, i'd like to share photo of my frivole earrings I wore last night at our friend's birthday party. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Since we're bitten hard by frivole bug at the moment, i'd like to share photo of my frivole earrings I wore last night at our friend's birthday party. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3646662



I looooooove these so much!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Coconuts40

Wow Birkin10600, the pave frivoles look stunning !!!


----------



## Coconuts40

sbelle said:


> You have gotten a lot of great advice here, so you probably don't need to hear from me!  But I'll jot down a few thoughts.......  I currently own the wg frivole, the wg pave frivole, and the large yg frivole.    And I am currently in the process of trying to locate someone who wants to buy me the yg pave frivole, but no success yet.
> 
> You say that you are thinking about buying both the small yg and the yg pave.  I did that in the white golds -- the plain wg and pave white gold.  I bought the pairs very close to each other, as I loved the design so much.  It is one of my favorite VCA designs --  the way that the flower sits up on the ear is very special.   If I had it to do again though I not sure that I would buy the plain wg again.  When I reach for white gold, I reach for the paves.  Although the paves can be more dressy, I have worn mine in very casual situations and felt comfortable in them.
> 
> lol -- that doesn't mean though that I think you should buy one pair.  I would recommend getting the pave first.  Wear them awhile and see if you still feel like you would like another pair.  Then if you do, I would get the large yg.  When I first got my large, I had been wearing the small wg and the large yg just felt so large.  I remember *TGG* telling me I would get used to them fast, and she wasn't kidding.  A couple wearings and I didn't notice the size anymore.  In fact, I really love the size.  The beauty of the design is even more visible on the large, so in my mind (some might say my crazy mind) it would not be a duplication.
> 
> ( I also have the lotus wg pave and love them too.  )



Oh my goodness Sbelle, thank you for such a detailed reply, you have helped me immensely.  Coming from someone such as yourself that has one of the best VCA collections, and having so many different frivoles, I cannot thank you enough.  I read your post a few times already and take your advice to heart.  I appreciate your thoughts in your purchase decisions and your thoughts in hindsight.  I think I will take your advice and go for the pave first, and now that I saw TGG mini's, I may go back to purchasing those since they are the only size I can comfortably wear to work.  From there, I will decide if I need another pair.  Thank you so much I think you have helped many here conflicted with this same dilemma.  xoxo


----------



## birkin10600

BBC said:


> I looooooove these so much!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Thanks for the pic!





Coconuts40 said:


> Wow Birkin10600, the pave frivoles look stunning !!!


Thank you so much lovelies! I hope you guys won't get tired of my constant posting of photos. I was just bitten hard by VCA myself and it's very bad for my wallet. I hope my money tree will grow faster! [emoji6]


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> Since we're bitten hard by frivole bug at the moment, i'd like to share photo of my frivole earrings I wore last night at our friend's birthday party. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3646662



These are so gorgeous on you! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Coconuts40

birkin10600 said:


> Since we're bitten hard by frivole bug at the moment, i'd like to share photo of my frivole earrings I wore last night at our friend's birthday party. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3646662





birkin10600 said:


> Thank you so much lovelies! I hope you guys won't get tired of my constant posting of photos. I was just bitten hard by VCA myself and it's very bad for my wallet. I hope my money tree will grow faster! [emoji6]



Nope, never tired of seeing your beautiful photos!! 
When I see photos such as these, I actually get just as excited as I would if I owned them.  I love this thread and the common interest we all share for VCA. You wear these earrings so well, and looks gorgeous with your Turquoise necklace, which makes me drool as well! Total perfection. Happy birthday to your friend.


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> Sbelle , I always appreciate your take on these dilemmas [emoji1360]
> 
> Have you seen the YG PAVE IRL? And will you seriously consider owning both?
> 
> I understand the Pave option being covered by the WG we already own but are the YG that different that you can justify having both in your collection?



My dear R -- yes it is true!  I am seriously, seriously, seriously considering both and I have never seen the paves irl!  lol -- I can easily justify having both in my collection because I am a master of justification.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

My first piece of VCA and definitely not my last. MOP Magic Pendant. I adore it; so easy to wear with almost anything. Now to decide what is next!!


----------



## chaneljewel

birkin10600 said:


> Since we're bitten hard by frivole bug at the moment, i'd like to share photo of my frivole earrings I wore last night at our friend's birthday party. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3646662



Beautiful!


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> My dear R -- yes it is true!  I am seriously, seriously, seriously considering both and I have never seen the paves irl!  lol -- I can easily justify having both in my collection because I am a master of justification.



I remember now how good you are at "woman-splaining" [emoji23]

And you are the Queen [emoji146] of the best earring collection on this forum [emoji1360]


----------



## birkin10600

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My first piece of VCA and definitely not my last. MOP Magic Pendant. I adore it; so easy to wear with almost anything. Now to decide what is next!!
> 
> View attachment 3646845


Oh my! So elegant and crisp fresh looking! Beware, VCA is very addictive! [emoji4]


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

birkin10600 said:


> Oh my! So elegant and crisp fresh looking! Beware, VCA is very addictive! [emoji4]



Thank you! I already have a list going.  I still have some more H to finish up on and then I'm down the rabbit hole for sure!


----------



## lisawhit

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My first piece of VCA and definitely not my last. MOP Magic Pendant. I adore it; so easy to wear with almost anything. Now to decide what is next!!
> 
> View attachment 3646845



This was my 1st piece too!  I love this!  Congratulations!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> You have gotten a lot of great advice here, so you probably don't need to hear from me!  But I'll jot down a few thoughts.......  I currently own the wg frivole, the wg pave frivole, and the large yg frivole.    And I am currently in the process of trying to locate someone who wants to buy me the yg pave frivole, but no success yet.
> 
> You say that you are thinking about buying both the small yg and the yg pave.  I did that in the white golds -- the plain wg and pave white gold.  I bought the pairs very close to each other, as I loved the design so much.  It is one of my favorite VCA designs --  the way that the flower sits up on the ear is very special.   If I had it to do again though I not sure that I would buy the plain wg again.  When I reach for white gold, I reach for the paves.  Although the paves can be more dressy, I have worn mine in very casual situations and felt comfortable in them.
> 
> lol -- that doesn't mean though that I think you should buy one pair.  I would recommend getting the pave first.  Wear them awhile and see if you still feel like you would like another pair.  Then if you do, I would get the large yg.  When I first got my large, I had been wearing the small wg and the large yg just felt so large.  I remember *TGG* telling me I would get used to them fast, and she wasn't kidding.  A couple wearings and I didn't notice the size anymore.  In fact, I really love the size.  The beauty of the design is even more visible on the large, so in my mind (some might say my crazy mind) it would not be a duplication.
> 
> ( I also have the lotus wg pave and love them too.  )


Listen to Sbelle.
Sbelle sold me on the wg pave frivole earrings and she has the most fabulous collection.


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you so much lovelies! I hope you guys won't get tired of my constant posting of photos. I was just bitten hard by VCA myself and it's very bad for my wallet. I hope my money tree will grow faster! [emoji6]



Are you kidding? There are never enough pics for me...keep 'em coming! [emoji1360]



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My first piece of VCA and definitely not my last. MOP Magic Pendant. I adore it; so easy to wear with almost anything. Now to decide what is next!!
> 
> View attachment 3646845



SOOO great to see you here! This is a stunning pic, I love all your pieces and how elegantly you coordinate. Beautiful! 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Listen to Sbelle.
> Sbelle sold me on the wg pave frivole earrings and she has the most fabulous collection.



When I have a minute to type it out, I'm going to be asking for some advice, too...


----------



## HADASSA

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My first piece of VCA and definitely not my last. MOP Magic Pendant. I adore it; so easy to wear with almost anything. Now to decide what is next!!
> 
> View attachment 3646845





birkin10600 said:


> Oh my! So elegant and crisp fresh looking! Beware, VCA is very addictive! [emoji4]



Couldn't have said it better [emoji1360]


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ChaneLisette said:


> More pics, one with my sweet alhambra 6-motif. So hard to capture its amazing sparkle.
> 
> View attachment 3645582
> View attachment 3645583


Major congrats sweetie, this is such an amazing piece and it looks perfect on you


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lisawhit said:


> This was my 1st piece too!  I love this!  Congratulations!





BBC said:


> Are you kidding? There are never enough pics for me...keep 'em coming! [emoji1360]
> 
> 
> 
> SOOO great to see you here! This is a stunning pic, I love all your pieces and how elegantly you coordinate. Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> When I have a minute to type it out, I'm going to be asking for some advice, too...





HADASSA said:


> Couldn't have said it better [emoji1360]



Thank you all for the kind words! I'm hoping to pick out a few more pieces yet this year to add to the collection.


----------



## luvprada

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My first piece of VCA and definitely not my last. MOP Magic Pendant. I adore it; so easy to wear with almost anything. Now to decide what is next!!
> 
> View attachment 3646845



Congratulations on your first VCA it's stunning!


----------



## jssl1688

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My first piece of VCA and definitely not my last. MOP Magic Pendant. I adore it; so easy to wear with almost anything. Now to decide what is next!!
> 
> View attachment 3646845



wonderful first piece!! looks great with all the other accessories.....there will be many many more to come!!


----------



## jssl1688

birkin10600 said:


> Since we're bitten hard by frivole bug at the moment, i'd like to share photo of my frivole earrings I wore last night at our friend's birthday party. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3646662



I love the pave frivole, looks great on you!! the turquoise too,


----------



## birkin10600

jssl1688 said:


> I love the pave frivole, looks great on you!! the turquoise too, [emoji813][emoji813]


Thank you sweetie! [emoji9]


----------



## ChaneLisette

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Major congrats sweetie, this is such an amazing piece and it looks perfect on you


Thank you so much dear! ❤️


----------



## chiaoapple

YG 10+5 motif, and older model cosmos earclips ~


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 3649718
> 
> YG 10+5 motif, and older model cosmos earclips ~



W[emoji7]W!!!


----------



## valnsw

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 3649718
> 
> YG 10+5 motif, and older model cosmos earclips ~



Oh those are so  lovely! And I can imagine how happy u look in that photo.

This is so dangerous... u are making me rethink the cosmos earclips....


----------



## birkin10600

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 3649718
> 
> YG 10+5 motif, and older model cosmos earclips ~


Stunning earrings! [emoji173]


----------



## FairGrape

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 3649718
> 
> YG 10+5 motif, and older model cosmos earclips ~



Those super delish earrings! I just died!! What size are they??


----------



## Lisa-SH

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 3649718
> 
> YG 10+5 motif, and older model cosmos earclips ~


Love the candy cotton, yummy


----------



## birkin10600

Sharing my excitement. Yaaay! Just got this today. MOP charm/pendant yellow gold. [emoji2]


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> Sharing my excitement. Yaaay! Just got this today. MOP charm/pendant yellow gold. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3650201


A versatile beauty!


----------



## Mali_

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 3649718
> 
> YG 10+5 motif, and older model cosmos earclips ~


Both are  but those earrings are


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

birkin10600 said:


> Sharing my excitement. Yaaay! Just got this today. MOP charm/pendant yellow gold. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3650201



You seriously find the BEST stuff!! VCA sleuth for sure. Enjoy this beauty and congrats!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Mali_ said:


> A versatile beauty!





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You seriously find the BEST stuff!! VCA sleuth for sure. Enjoy this beauty and congrats!!!!


Thank you for your nice comments! [emoji253]


----------



## birkin10600

Modeling photo of the MOP charm/pendant attached to 10 motifs Carnelian. What do you think lovely ladies?


----------



## Coconuts40

Birkin10600 - Wow! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Suzie

birkin10600 said:


> Sharing my excitement. Yaaay! Just got this today. MOP charm/pendant yellow gold. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3650201


Do they still sell these at the store or did you buy elsewhere, I love the look of them.


----------



## baghagg

birkin10600 said:


> Modeling photo of the MOP charm/pendant attached to 10 motifs Carnelian. What do you think lovely ladies?
> View attachment 3650695


Love it!


----------



## lisawhit

birkin10600 said:


> Modeling photo of the MOP charm/pendant attached to 10 motifs Carnelian. What do you think lovely ladies?
> View attachment 3650695


----------



## birkin10600

Coconuts40 said:


> Birkin10600 - Wow! Absolutely stunning!


Thanks hun! 


Suzie said:


> Do they still sell these at the store or did you buy elsewhere, I love the look of them.


Thank you dear! [emoji4] Sadly these charms pendants are not available in store, they were discontinued pieces. I got this from second hand market in Japan.


baghagg said:


> Love it!


Thank you![emoji173] 


lisawhit said:


> [emoji813]


Thank you![emoji257]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Modeling photo of the MOP charm/pendant attached to 10 motifs Carnelian. What do you think lovely ladies?
> View attachment 3650695


So pretty. 
I would like to do this with the RdN (medium size) someday.


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty.
> I would like to do this with the RdN (medium size) someday.


Thank you so much hun! [emoji4] It's nice to hear comment especially coming from you! For sure, do it soon for us to drool! [emoji8]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you so much hun! [emoji4] It's nice to hear comment especially coming from you! For sure, do it soon for us to drool! [emoji8]


I have the carnelian part...now I just need to convince DH that the most fabulous RdN isn't a "granny pin"...!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Here's more photos of my new to me Mop magic alhambra charm/pendant in yellow gold. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]


----------



## chiaoapple

Thank you all for the kind comments -- the earclips do make me happy 



FairGrape said:


> Those super delish earrings! I just died!! What size are they??


They are around 1.5cm across, which would be the small size I believe.


----------



## chiaoapple

birkin10600 said:


> Modeling photo of the MOP charm/pendant attached to 10 motifs Carnelian. What do you think lovely ladies?
> View attachment 3650695


This look is amazing! Very inspring & enabling...


----------



## birkin10600

chiaoapple said:


> This look is amazing! Very inspring & enabling... [emoji3]


Thank you hun! [emoji173]


----------



## Hobbiezm

I recently was trying to decide between a Cartier love with 4 diamonds bracelet or VCA perlee diamond bracelet in RG. After having visited the boutique finally this wend , my SA was kind enough to help me with advice and though I was ready to shell out for the bracelet he strongly suggested the perlee clover ring... introducing my newest addition along with some eye candy ...

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## birkin10600

Hobbiezm said:


> I recently was trying to decide between a Cartier love with 4 diamonds bracelet or VCA perlee diamond bracelet in RG. After having visited the boutique finally this wend , my SA was kind enough to help me with advice and though I was ready to shell out for the bracelet he strongly suggested the perlee clover ring... introducing my newest addition along with some eye candy ...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3652889
> 
> View attachment 3652890
> 
> View attachment 3652891
> 
> View attachment 3652892


I love the perlee diamonds bracelet and ring you! Gorgeous pieces! [emoji173]


----------



## luvprada

Hobbiezm said:


> I recently was trying to decide between a Cartier love with 4 diamonds bracelet or VCA perlee diamond bracelet in RG. After having visited the boutique finally this wend , my SA was kind enough to help me with advice and though I was ready to shell out for the bracelet he strongly suggested the perlee clover ring... introducing my newest addition along with some eye candy ...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3652889
> 
> View attachment 3652890
> 
> View attachment 3652891
> 
> View attachment 3652892



Wow stunning!


----------



## birkin10600

Malachite meets Hermes Bamboo! And again with the versatile Mop charm/pendant attached! Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]


----------



## Hobbiezm

birkin10600 said:


> Malachite meets Hermes Bamboo! And again with the versatile Mop charm/pendant attached! Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3653486



The combination of the bamboo and malachite is so powerful but I love the softness the MOP and twilly bring... beautiful and well pieced together!


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> Malachite meets Hermes Bamboo! And again with the versatile Mop charm/pendant attached! Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3653486



 Beautiful! Perfect for spring. Thanks for sharing this photo.


----------



## Miss CC

Hobbiezm said:


> I recently was trying to decide between a Cartier love with 4 diamonds bracelet or VCA perlee diamond bracelet in RG. After having visited the boutique finally this wend , my SA was kind enough to help me with advice and though I was ready to shell out for the bracelet he strongly suggested the perlee clover ring... introducing my newest addition along with some eye candy ...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3652889
> 
> View attachment 3652890
> 
> View attachment 3652891
> 
> View attachment 3652892



Omg that ring is just gorgeous!!!! Drooling [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

Hobbiezm said:


> The combination of the bamboo and malachite is so powerful but I love the softness the MOP and twilly bring... beautiful and well pieced together!





nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful! Perfect for spring. Thanks for sharing this photo.


Thank you lovely ladies for your kind comments! [emoji173]  I appreciate it! [emoji106]


----------



## birkin10600

Here's my modeling photo. Malachite and mother of pearl charm pendant. Thank you gorgeous ladies for all the likes.[emoji4]


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my modeling photo. Malachite and mother of pearl charm pendant. Thank you gorgeous ladies for all the likes.[emoji4]
> View attachment 3654009


What a stunner...you have an incredible knack for wearing the right clothing/colors/jewelry...Black and white really highlight and make that beautiful malachite necklace and MOP piece pop...


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my modeling photo. Malachite and mother of pearl charm pendant. Thank you gorgeous ladies for all the likes.[emoji4]
> View attachment 3654009



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## blueberryjam

birkin10600 said:


> Here's more photos of my new to me Mop magic alhambra charm/pendant in yellow gold. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3651524



Love it when you contrast the charm with other materials/stones! [emoji106] 
I wish VCA didn't discontinue this line. Congratulations on your find birkin10600!


----------



## birkin10600

Mali_ said:


> What a stunner...you have an incredible knack for wearing the right clothing/colors/jewelry...Black and white really highlight and make that beautiful malachite necklace and MOP piece pop...[emoji813]


Such a kind and sweet comment. I appreciate it. Thank you so much! [emoji173]


----------



## birkin10600

BBC said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


Thanks hun! [emoji4] 


blueberryjam said:


> Love it when you contrast the charm with other materials/stones! [emoji106]
> I wish VCA didn't discontinue this line. Congratulations on your find birkin10600!


Thank you dear! [emoji173] I know eh! It's sad that they stopped producing it. It's such a versatile piece. It's very challenging hunting them down all over the world! I still have one I've been waiting for to arrive, exact same one but in white gold mop. I can wear it together with my 20 motifs necklace and 5 motifs bracelet. And a contrast charm with my turquoise pieces.


----------



## chiaoapple

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my modeling photo. Malachite and mother of pearl charm pendant. Thank you gorgeous ladies for all the likes.[emoji4]
> View attachment 3654009


Just love everything about this... congrats on finding the charm!!


----------



## Suzie

birkin10600 said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> Thank you dear! [emoji4] Sadly these charms pendants are not available in store, they were discontinued pieces. I got this from second hand market in Japan.
> 
> What a shame as they are gorgeous and versatile.


----------



## Suzie

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3646053
> 
> Here you go-- about to have a chill dinner, wearing jeans and a shawl, yesterday I wore them to work- they are multipurpose and I think you should get them
> 
> You wear these so well and they look stunning on you. I went to the Sydney store today and tried them on and while they are stunning i just don't think that I will get much wear out of them as I am sure that they will just be special occasion earrings for me. I tried on the single MOP pearl for the first time and I think they suit me better.
> 
> As they are now $6050 Australian dollars I might try and see if I can find a pair on the secondary market so if anyone sees them out there can you please give me a shout. I am after the WG version.


----------



## Myke518

Thanks Suzie- I definitely don't think you can go wrong with such a classic and fingers crossed you find it!


----------



## birkin10600

chiaoapple said:


> Just love everything about this... congrats on finding the charm!!


Thank you dear! [emoji173]


----------



## pazt

Window shopping w DS wearing 10-motif WMOP with an extender


----------



## chiaoapple

YG MOP 5 plus 10 motif, with cosmos pendant (old model that matches my previously posted earclips
Really enjoy how the cosmos can be dressed up or down!


----------



## Coconuts40

chiaoapple said:


> YG MOP 5 plus 10 motif, with cosmos pendant (old model that matches my previously posted earclips
> Really enjoy how the cosmos can be dressed up or down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658089



This is stunning!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my modeling photo. Malachite and mother of pearl charm pendant. Thank you gorgeous ladies for all the likes.[emoji4]
> View attachment 3654009



This is beautiful!   I want one...lol!!


----------



## birkin10600

chaneljewel said:


> This is beautiful!   I want one...lol!!


Thank you dear! [emoji173]


----------



## birkin10600

chiaoapple said:


> YG MOP 5 plus 10 motif, with cosmos pendant (old model that matches my previously posted earclips
> Really enjoy how the cosmos can be dressed up or down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658089


Beautiful combo! [emoji173]


----------



## birkin10600

My Christmas Holiday Pendants in action! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


----------



## birkin10600

More group photo!


----------



## Coconuts40

birkin10600 said:


> More group photo!
> View attachment 3660070



What a pretty collection!  Do you have a 'favourite' out of this gorgeous collection?


----------



## jenaps

birkin10600 said:


> More group photo!
> View attachment 3660070



I love this![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] how I wish I got the lapis


----------



## birkin10600

Coconuts40 said:


> What a pretty collection!  Do you have a 'favourite' out of this gorgeous collection?


Thank you! [emoji4] I love them all but lapis is my favorite one.  [emoji170] 


jenaps said:


> I love this![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] how I wish I got the lapis


Thank you! [emoji170] Yeah so sad, she is endangered piece now! Lol [emoji6]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> More group photo!
> View attachment 3660070


All so pretty!
Photography never seems to do justice for gray mother of pearl.  
Any guesses what next year's pendant might be?


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> All so pretty!
> Photography never seems to do justice for gray mother of pearl.
> Any guesses what next year's pendant might be?



This sentence juxtaposition is making me dream for the impossible


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> This sentence juxtaposition is making me dream for the impossible


.....turquoise?
Lapis?


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> .....turquoise?
> Lapis?



Why yes, I will take both!!
There are really so many that I could get excited about. My first choice would be lapis, I know I am not alone in that. My second choice would be richly colored porcelain or malachite. 
I wonder if the holiday pendants will change from Alhambra/single diamond. Do you have any idea why 2008 was a star?


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> All so pretty!
> Photography never seems to do justice for gray mother of pearl.
> Any guesses what next year's pendant might be?


Thank you TGG! It's hard to capture the beauty of the grey pearl on camera. My guess is the blue porcelain! [emoji6]


----------



## pazt

Post-Sunday mass selfie w the little man wearing my 3-motif earrings, perlee clover ring and 5-motif white MOP bracelet with my Hermes rosegold bangles


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> Why yes, I will take both!!
> There are really so many that I could get excited about. My first choice would be lapis, I know I am not alone in that. My second choice would be richly colored porcelain or malachite.
> I wonder if the holiday pendants will change from Alhambra/single diamond. Do you have any idea why 2008 was a star?


Great question. I hope that somebody will chime in. 
TBH that one did not appeal to me. It looked more like a starfish than a star IMO.


----------



## birkin10600

pazt said:


> View attachment 3662074
> 
> 
> Post-Sunday mass selfie w the little man wearing my 3-motif earrings, perlee clover ring and 5-motif white MOP bracelet with my Hermes rosegold bangles


Gorgeous! Love everything I see! [emoji173]


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> View attachment 3662074
> 
> 
> Post-Sunday mass selfie w the little man wearing my 3-motif earrings, perlee clover ring and 5-motif white MOP bracelet with my Hermes rosegold bangles



Simply lovely pazt [emoji7] So fresh and amazing looking [emoji257]


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you TGG! It's hard to capture the beauty of the grey pearl on camera. My guess is the blue porcelain! [emoji6]



Oh I hope so!!


----------



## nicole0612

pazt said:


> View attachment 3662074
> 
> 
> Post-Sunday mass selfie w the little man wearing my 3-motif earrings, perlee clover ring and 5-motif white MOP bracelet with my Hermes rosegold bangles



What a pretty set. You look lovely.


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> Great question. I hope that somebody will chime in.
> TBH that one did not appeal to me. It looked more like a starfish than a star IMO.



Yes, I was curious because the star didn't match the others at all. I think it would have been really cute for a young girl, though.


----------



## birkin10600

Heading to church! Wearing my turquoise alhambra! Have a blessed Sunday everyone.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> Heading to church! Wearing my turquoise alhambra! Have a blessed Sunday everyone.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> View attachment 3662459



Stunning! What a cheerful photo.


----------



## chiaoapple

pazt said:


> View attachment 3662074
> 
> 
> Post-Sunday mass selfie w the little man wearing my 3-motif earrings, perlee clover ring and 5-motif white MOP bracelet with my Hermes rosegold bangles


Love everything! You look wonderful.
I really like how you can pile on the VCA (with Hermes thrown in) and not look overdone


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Large yg frivole earrings with 10 motif.


----------



## 911snowball

TGG, this is simply a stunning combination. Love, love these two pieces together. You could be a VCA ad.


----------



## Mali_

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3667894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large yg frivole earrings with 10 motif.


I love these together--I wear my large frivoles with the onyx 10 motif often...but yes, you're magazine ready


----------



## texasgirliegirl

911snowball said:


> TGG, this is simply a stunning combination. Love, love these two pieces together. You could be a VCA ad.


You are too kind!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3667894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large yg frivole earrings with 10 motif.


Oh wow! So pretty. Perfect combo! [emoji173]


----------



## dessert1st

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3667894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large yg frivole earrings with 10 motif.



Wow, agree with 911, that is a great pic! And makes me want the frivole more. Looking beautiful!


----------



## EmileH

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3667894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large yg frivole earrings with 10 motif.



Absolute perfection


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3667894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large yg frivole earrings with 10 motif.



Beautiful! So fresh and pretty for Spring.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you everybody for the nice comments. 
I'm trying to enjoy these large frivole earrings now that it's Spring. I'm still feeling drawn to the small size...


----------



## doloresmia

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you everybody for the nice comments.
> I'm trying to enjoy these large frivole earrings now that it's Spring. I'm still feeling drawn to the small size...



You are drawing me to the small size too! Of course then I go to the website for "research" and I am drawn to the carnelian, the mop and the malachite Alhambra earrings too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

doloresmia said:


> You are drawing me to the small size too! Of course then I go to the website for "research" and I am drawn to the carnelian, the mop and the malachite Alhambra earrings too!


I've been there. The frivole earrings get a lot more circulation than my other pairs. 
I will admit that I rarely wear my other vintage Alhambra earrings except for the pave. 
Strangely enough I wear the carnelian only with white and the malachite only with black...like a black turtleneck.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> I've been there. The frivole earrings get a lot more circulation than my other pairs.
> I will admit that I rarely wear my other vintage Alhambra earrings except for the pave.
> Strangely enough I wear the carnelian only with white and the malachite only with black...like a black turtleneck.



I feel the same way.  After purchasing the mini frivoles I realized I cannot get enough of this pretty flower.
The pairing of your frivole and MOP is just stunning!!


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3667894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large yg frivole earrings with 10 motif.



This look is pure perfection!

I hate to enable but I really think you should get the small size too.  The Frivoles look incredible with your hair and coloring, and I think you need them in any and all versions!  DH will understand...some things are just meant to be!


----------



## Coconuts40

HeidiDavis said:


> This look is pure perfection!
> 
> I hate to enable but I really think you should get the small size too.  The Frivoles look incredible with your hair and coloring, and I think you need them in any and all versions!  DH will understand...some things are just meant to be!



100%


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> This look is pure perfection!
> 
> I hate to enable but I really think you should get the small size too.  The Frivoles look incredible with your hair and coloring, and I think you need them in any and all versions!  DH will understand...some things are just meant to be!


Here's the small size. 
Thoughts? I'm just so unsure this time.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Here is the sweet
The small just seems to hang lower.
Do you think I need the small size as well?
Btw I'm planning to give the sweets to one of my daughters.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3668789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the sweet
> The small just seems to hang lower.
> Do you think I need the small size as well?
> Btw I'm planning to give the sweets to one of my daughters.



This is really tough. Personally I love the way the mini sit on your ear.  So pretty.  If you plan to give the minis to your daughter, then I don't think having large and small YG frivole is redundant at all.  I have a feeling I will end up with multiples in frivole. 
Another option -  I know WG is not your number one preference, but have you considered the WG in small?  I know you have the WG Pave but they are still different and worn on different occasions.


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3668786
> 
> Here's the small size.
> Thoughts? I'm just so unsure this time.



I think they are different looks.  The sweet size is a stud--very pretty but it rests on the earlobe only and is very understated.  Perfect for low-key days or for the younger set (like your very lucky DD!)  The small size looks so pretty hanging off the ear, outlined by the hair.  It has more impact and adds subtle polish to an outfit.  I think the small is my favorite size of all.  My love for them is what has kept me from pulling the trigger on the minis.  I could buy the minis now, but I am _trying_ to wait and save up for the small ones.  Sadly patience is not my strong suit.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you everybody for the nice comments.
> I'm trying to enjoy these large frivole earrings now that it's Spring. I'm still feeling drawn to the small size...



I'm drawn to the YG Pave lol [emoji23]. Personally I like the large size on you the most, they really stand out and make an impact.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> This is really tough. Personally I love the way the mini sit on your ear.  So pretty.  If you plan to give the minis to your daughter, then I don't think having large and small YG frivole is redundant at all.  I have a feeling I will end up with multiples in frivole.
> Another option -  I know WG is not your number one preference, but have you considered the WG in small?  I know you have the WG Pave but they are still different and worn on different occasions.


Thank you for suggesting the wg.
I've tried to talk myself out of those by justifying that I already have wg covered with the pave pair.
I'm trying not to become a weird o frivole hoarder but sadly I'm probably on my way there already.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for suggesting the wg.
> I've tried to talk myself out of those by justifying that I already have wg covered with the pave pair.
> I'm trying not to become a weird o frivole hoarder but sadly I'm probably in my way there already.



Well, there are a lot of worse things you could possibly hoard  and hoarding Frivoles is not a bad thing!
If you purchased the minis and still dreaming of the small, I say it's time to purchase the small in the gold that compliments you the most and that you will enjoy the most.  I find jewelry cannot always be a cerebral decision, there is a lot of emotion that comes with the purchases we make.  Small is a beautiful size.  xo


----------



## sakuramickey

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3667894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large yg frivole earrings with 10 motif.


Love love this picture! Make me want a pair of frivole now.


----------



## lovevca

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3668786
> 
> Here's the small size.
> Thoughts? I'm just so unsure this time.


I think you need the small pair -- seems you've been considering it for a long time and they look especially stunning on you, not too small and not too big, but just right with your gold locks.  I think you would find yourself wearing them a lot and Mother's day is around the corner....hint, hint.


----------



## kat99

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3668789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the sweet
> The small just seems to hang lower.
> Do you think I need the small size as well?
> Btw I'm planning to give the sweets to one of my daughters.



TGG, I think by this point, the small is an itch you may need to scratch...hee. Especially since you are giving the sweets to your daughter.


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3668786
> 
> Here's the small size.
> Thoughts? I'm just so unsure this time.


I love this size on you. [emoji173] Perfection! [emoji106]


----------



## sjunky13

pazt said:


> View attachment 3662074
> 
> 
> Post-Sunday mass selfie w the little man wearing my 3-motif earrings, perlee clover ring and 5-motif white MOP bracelet with my Hermes rosegold bangles


I love this Pazt! I need this Perlee ring!!!


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3667894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large yg frivole earrings with 10 motif.


Swoon! i LOVE this.


----------



## Mali_

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3668789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the sweet
> The small just seems to hang lower.
> Do you think I need the small size as well?
> Btw I'm planning to give the sweets to one of my daughters.


Lady, they ALL look good on you...I think you can alternate them quite well...


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3667894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large yg frivole earrings with 10 motif.



TGG - you are making me want this pair of frivoles!!! so pretty matching the 10-motif WMOP!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> TGG - you are making me want this pair of frivoles!!! so pretty matching the 10-motif WMOP!!!


Hello Patz, don't you already own a pair of frivole earrings? If not I think you would really enjoy them. 
They would mix well with your other lovely pieces.


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3668789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the sweet
> The small just seems to hang lower.
> Do you think I need the small size as well?
> Btw I'm planning to give the sweets to one of my daughters.



If you plan on giving your daughter the minis then I think you do need the small frivoles. The small and large frivoles look quite different to me. I think the mini and small are more alike than the small and large are. Not sure if that makes sense.


----------



## birkin10600

Again the charm with onyx vintage alhambra and my pave vintage alhambra earrings. Love the versatility of this charm. [emoji173] Too bad VCA don't make them anymore.


----------



## PennyD2911

Hi everyone [emoji4]. 
I have missed so much, I can't possibly catch up, but I scrolled back a few pages.  So very pretty VCA you all are wearing![emoji256]


----------



## pazt

birkin10600 said:


> Again the charm with onyx vintage alhambra and my pave vintage alhambra earrings. Love the versatility of this charm. [emoji173] Too bad VCA don't make them anymore.
> View attachment 3671527



those earrings match EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Hi everyone [emoji4].
> I have missed so much, I can't possibly catch up, but I scrolled back a few pages.  So very pretty VCA you all are wearing![emoji256]



So glad to see you again P [emoji257]

I know you are avoiding being enabled by all the eye candy on this forum [emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> If you plan on giving your daughter the minis then I think you do need the small frivoles. The small and large frivoles look quite different to me. I think the mini and small are more alike than the small and large are. Not sure if that makes sense.


Makes PERFECT sense!
Thank you!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> So glad to see you again P [emoji257]
> 
> I know you are avoiding being enabled by all the eye candy on this forum [emoji7]



LOL - well not be enabled is a good thing but that's not what has kept me away. [emoji4]
I have had some health issues add tax season to that and that equals much less time. [emoji53]

Hope you are well and supporting Mitchell with tons of VCA purchases. LOL[emoji23]


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL - well not be enabled is a good thing but that's not what has kept me away. [emoji4]
> I have had some health issues add tax season to that and that equals much less time. [emoji53]
> 
> Hope you are well and supporting Mitchell with tons of VCA purchases. LOL[emoji23]



It's so good to see you back Penny. [emoji8] I hope you are doing better. [emoji254]


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> It's so good to see you back Penny. [emoji8] I hope you are doing better. [emoji254]


TY B


----------



## chaneljewel

birkin10600 said:


> Again the charm with onyx vintage alhambra and my pave vintage alhambra earrings. Love the versatility of this charm. [emoji173] Too bad VCA don't make them anymore.
> View attachment 3671527



The charm is so nice with the necklace.  But the earrings! ❤️, ❤️, ❤️!!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

TGG, You need the small frivole  earrings.  They're beautiful on you!


----------



## birkin10600

pazt said:


> those earrings match EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you! [emoji173]  You're right! 


chaneljewel said:


> The charm is so nice with the necklace.  But the earrings! [emoji173]️, [emoji173]️, [emoji173]️!!!!


Thank you for your lovely comment! [emoji173]


----------



## All things chic

purseinsanity said:


> Both stunning!





birkin10600 said:


> Beautiful! &#128525;



Thank you so much


----------



## birkin10600

Carnelian with the Mop charm. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]


----------



## glamour724

Welcoming springtime with my Socrate ring.


----------



## Mali_

I


glamour724 said:


> Welcoming springtime with my Socrate ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673150


 would wear that in winter-LOL


----------



## glamour724

Mali_ said:


> I
> 
> would wear that in winter-LOL


I certainly do!


----------



## pazt

Wearing this past long weekend - YG vintage pave earrings Alhambra and my limited edition letterwood with diamond pendant

Love wearing these duo for a more casual look .


----------



## lovevca

pazt said:


> View attachment 3673692
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing this past long weekend - YG vintage pave earrings Alhambra and my limited edition letterwood with diamond pendant
> 
> Love wearing these duo for a more casual look .


What a beautiful, casual, and cool look!  Thank you so much for sharing that -- I just ordered the pave earrings and was getting worried they would be too formal but I love how you paired them with the pendant, and you've put my mind to rest..except I don't have that pendant or your cool Moncler jacket...at least not yet


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Carnelian with the Mop charm. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3673124


Grace kelly had a charm that she would often clip onto her 20 motif in a similar fashion.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

glamour724 said:


> Welcoming springtime with my Socrate ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673150


So incredibly beautiful!!


----------



## birkin10600

pazt said:


> View attachment 3673692
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing this past long weekend - YG vintage pave earrings Alhambra and my limited edition letterwood with diamond pendant
> 
> Love wearing these duo for a more casual look .


Love this look on you! [emoji173]  Casual chic!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> Grace kelly had a charm that she would often clip onto her 20 motif in a similar fashion.


TGG, that's where I got my idea when I saw the photo of her. Thank you! [emoji173]


----------



## HADASSA

birkin10600 said:


> Carnelian with the Mop charm. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3673124


You are killing me here with your carnelian - such a rich red


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Going to birthday dinner for one of my oldest friends.  VCA malachite 20 layered with matching Magic long worn with Vert Bengale 30cm Birkin.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Cripes!  That picture is huge!  I'm so sorry!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalier Girl said:


> Going to birthday dinner for one of my oldest friends.  VCA malachite 20 layered with matching Magic long worn with Vert Bengale 30cm Birkin.
> 
> View attachment 3674820



Oh Sooooooo gorgeous CG!!!! I love it all and the doggies, too!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BBC, and that's just half of my little pup pack!  Don't think I'd make it through the day without them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Going to birthday dinner for one of my oldest friends.  VCA malachite 20 layered with matching Magic long worn with Vert Bengale 30cm Birkin.
> 
> View attachment 3674820


So pretty and I love the color of your bag as well.
I haven't tried wearing my malachite 20 paired with my malachite magic pendant like this yet.  In the last catalogue they showed the pendant shorter than the 20 motif which I loved but found confusing because you can't achieve this look unless you lengthen the 20 motif....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Cripes!  That picture is huge!  I'm so sorry!


Not huge at all!!
Great photo


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty and I love the color of your bag as well.
> I haven't tried wearing my malachite 20 paired with my malachite magic pendant like this yet.  In the last catalogue they showed the pendant shorter than the 20 motif which I loved but found confusing because you can't achieve this look unless you lengthen the 20 motif....



TGG, I wonder if they added a bracelet to the 20 motif.  But then, they do all kinds of photographic trickery in their catalogues.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> TGG, I wonder if they added a bracelet to the 20 motif.  But then, they do all kinds of photographic trickery in their catalogues.


I know, right?
My SA seemed to think that they somehow shortened the pendant, however.  
Probably photography trickery.  I suppose I could add my LE ten motif to my 20 but that would be a really long necklace and I am NOT tall....
Does this mean I "need" a bracelet (extension) now?  Ha!! (yikes!)
Kidding aside, perhaps my magic pendant needs another jump ring?


----------



## birkin10600

HADASSA said:


> You are killing me here with your carnelian - such a rich red


Thank you hun! [emoji173]


----------



## nicole0612

Cavalier Girl said:


> Going to birthday dinner for one of my oldest friends.  VCA malachite 20 layered with matching Magic long worn with Vert Bengale 30cm Birkin.
> 
> View attachment 3674820



So much green gorgeousness! I hope you had a lovely time at the dinner


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I know, right?
> My SA seemed to think that they somehow shortened the pendant, however.
> Probably photography trickery.  I suppose I could add my LE ten motif to my 20 but that would be a really long necklace and I am NOT tall....
> Does this mean I "need" a bracelet (extension) now?  Ha!! (yikes!)
> Kidding aside, perhaps my magic pendant needs another jump ring?



Malachite is the only 20 motif I own that doesn't have a matching bracelet for extension.  I fully intended the buy one, but when I saw the long magic, I decided I didn't really need the bracelet.  I don't wear any of them on my wrist.  The clasp are just too difficult.  And yes, you not only need the bracelet, but now you have me thinking about adding a jump ring!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Nicole!  It was a fun evening.  We were a small, but rowdy group.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Just picked up my BTF ring so of course I walked out of the boutique wearing it [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Just picked up my BTF ring so of course I walked out of the boutique wearing it [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677273


Congrats hun! You have the best pieces I love! [emoji173]


----------



## nicole0612

Natalie j said:


> Just picked up my BTF ring so of course I walked out of the boutique wearing it [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677273



Yay, you got it!! So pretty and feminine [emoji173]️


----------



## Lisa-SH

Natalie j said:


> Just picked up my BTF ring so of course I walked out of the boutique wearing it [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677273


Congrats, it is very pretty


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> Congrats hun! You have the best pieces I love! [emoji173]





nicole0612 said:


> Yay, you got it!! So pretty and feminine [emoji173]️





Lisa-SH said:


> Congrats, it is very pretty



Thank you Ladies! I'm afraid my picture doesn't do justice to the ring which is even more sparkly IRL. [emoji16]


----------



## MyDogTink

Natalie j said:


> Just picked up my BTF ring so of course I walked out of the boutique wearing it [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677273



Beautiful!  But your bracelets are a show stopper. Can you tell us who the designer of the top one is (not the JUC).


----------



## Sparkledolll

MyDogTink said:


> Beautiful!  But your bracelets are a show stopper. Can you tell us who the designer of the top one is (not the JUC).



Thank you! The pave bracelet was actually my mother's, no brand. It's basically 3 rows of small diamonds on a bangle. [emoji16]


----------



## birkin10600

Mother of pearl vintage alhambra and my another rare find magic charm/pendant in action. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]


----------



## HADASSA

birkin10600 said:


> Mother of pearl vintage alhambra and my another rare find magic charm/pendant in action. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3680052



Love the WG against your pink [emoji177] Birkin with PHW. Sorry not too familiar with Hermes colours but the leather looks like chèvre [emoji6]


----------



## Hobbiezm

birkin10600 said:


> Mother of pearl vintage alhambra and my another rare find magic charm/pendant in action. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3680052



Birkin10600 - all your pics are beautiful but this is especially drool worthy. Sigh... now back to work [emoji57]


----------



## birkin10600

HADASSA said:


> Love the WG against your pink [emoji177] Birkin with PHW. Sorry not too familiar with Hermes colours but the leather looks like chèvre [emoji6]


Thank you hun! [emoji4] Yes,  you are right! Chevre leather in Rose Confetti color. 


Hobbiezm said:


> Birkin10600 - all your pics are beautiful but this is especially drool worthy. Sigh... now back to work [emoji57]


Thank you love! [emoji4] I appreciate your kind comment![emoji253]


----------



## pazt

birkin10600 said:


> Mother of pearl vintage alhambra and my another rare find magic charm/pendant in action. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3680052



LOVE everything!!!


----------



## pazt

Wearing my letterwood bracelet - it now has a deeper, richer color since I got it earlier last year. It completely matched my 10-motif too, luckily


----------



## Notorious Pink

pazt said:


> View attachment 3681891
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my letterwood bracelet - it now has a deeper, richer color since I got it earlier last year. It completely matched my 10-motif too, luckily



Ah, gorgeous!!!! Love it more each time I see it!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## birkin10600

pazt said:


> LOVE everything!!!


Thank you hun! [emoji4] 


pazt said:


> View attachment 3681891
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my letterwood bracelet - it now has a deeper, richer color since I got it earlier last year. It completely matched my 10-motif too, luckily


I love the rich color of your letterwood! [emoji8]


----------



## birkin10600

Mod shot of 20 + 5 motifs MOP and a MOP charm. Pave frivole earrings in white gold. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> View attachment 3681891
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my letterwood bracelet - it now has a deeper, richer color since I got it earlier last year. It completely matched my 10-motif too, luckily


Beautiful!  How do you like letterwood?  I've always wanted some and DH always teases me asking why I want to pay so much for a piece for wood.  Sigh.


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> Mod shot of 20 + 5 motifs MOP and a MOP charm. Pave frivole earrings in white gold. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3683141


Beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cavalier Girl said:


> Going to birthday dinner for one of my oldest friends.  VCA malachite 20 layered with matching Magic long worn with Vert Bengale 30cm Birkin.
> 
> View attachment 3674820


Perfection!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cavalier Girl said:


> Cripes!  That picture is huge!  I'm so sorry!


All the more glorious!


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3667894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large yg frivole earrings with 10 motif.


So pretty together!


----------



## bags to die for

Not really in action but just showing a friend the different metals.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Butterfly Perlee details [emoji16].


----------



## pazt

purseinsanity said:


> Beautiful!  How do you like letterwood?  I've always wanted some and DH always teases me asking why I want to pay so much for a piece for wood.  Sigh.



I love mine - love the story behind it. I also love that it's in RG, it gives it a softer look.


----------



## jemk927

My two new perlee rings (small and medium) arrived yesterday to stack with my thin diamond band.


----------



## lovevca

bags to die for said:


> Not really in action but just showing a friend the different metals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683809


I love how it the metals work together with the unifying clovers-- beautiful!


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you hun! [emoji253]


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3683823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly Perlee details [emoji16].


You have amazing VCA collection! [emoji173]


----------



## birkin10600

jemk927 said:


> My two new perlee rings (small and medium) arrived yesterday to stack with my thin diamond band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683887


Love it!  [emoji173] Matches your diamond band perfectly!


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> You have amazing VCA collection! [emoji173]



You too Hun! [emoji8]


----------



## Sparkledolll

jemk927 said:


> My two new perlee rings (small and medium) arrived yesterday to stack with my thin diamond band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683887



That's really nice! So creative, I'm going to try this with mine [emoji16]


----------



## birkin10600

MOP Charm/Pendant. Different ways of wearing this versatile piece. Wishing you all a lovely Sunday. [emoji2]


----------



## birkin10600

As a long necklace too. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


----------



## kimber418

Enjoying the sunny skies with my Perlee YG bracelet, YG 4 diamond love bracelet and my 5 motif YG turquoise bracelet.  Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> I love mine - love the story behind it. I also love that it's in RG, it gives it a softer look.


Thank you!
Your collection is beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> As a long necklace too. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3684195


It's so versatile!


----------



## Lisa-SH

The newly acquired VCA 15 motif Vintage Alhambra chalcedony WG necklace (10 motif necklace + 5 motif bracelet).


----------



## ayala_jessica

Beautiful


----------



## chiaoapple

1. YG 10 + 5  motif, YG signature bracelet
2. MOP YG 5 motif + malachite 10 motif (thinking should have worn a non-white top to make the contrast "pop" more)


----------



## pinoko24

My new ring ^_^!


----------



## pazt

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 3689164
> 
> My new ring ^_^!



Ohmygosh - that's beautiful!!!!


----------



## pazt

TGIF!!! Wearing 2015 holiday pendant pink serve, perlee ring and SO RG/pink sevre 5-motif bracelet!!


----------



## sbelle

Pulled these out today-- medium Cosmos onyx wg pave earclips.  

I always dislike posting pictures this big, but when pictures are smaller I feel like it is hard to see the earclips!


----------



## birkin10600

sbelle said:


> Pulled these out today-- medium Cosmos onyx wg pave earclips.
> 
> I always dislike posting pictures this big, but when pictures are smaller I feel like it is hard to see the earclips!


It's Beautiful! [emoji173] Bigger photo the better!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> Pulled these out today-- medium Cosmos onyx wg pave earclips.
> 
> I always dislike posting pictures this big, but when pictures are smaller I feel like it is hard to see the earclips!



The bigger, the better!


----------



## may3545

Me with white mop, grey mop, and chalcedony necklace and earrings. I'm wearing a tank. Promise I'm not topless lol.


----------



## may3545

Me wearing the necklace yesterday.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

may3545 said:


> View attachment 3689901
> View attachment 3689902
> View attachment 3689903
> 
> Me with white mop, grey mop, and chalcedony necklace and earrings. I'm wearing a tank. Promise I'm not topless lol.


----------



## chiaoapple

pazt said:


> View attachment 3689194
> 
> TGIF!!! Wearing 2015 holiday pendant pink serve, perlee ring and SO RG/pink sevre 5-motif bracelet!!


I love everything in this pic! Looks very effortless.


----------



## sakuramickey

Picked up this HG on my birthday. Still on cloud9 so in love  the SM was super sweet. She gave me a huge flower bouquet (biggest I have ever received) and an orange box! Totally made my day! Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## sakuramickey

A few action shots


----------



## Toronto24

sakuramickey said:


> Picked up this HG on my birthday. Still on cloud9 so in love  the SM was super sweet. She gave me a huge flower bouquet (biggest I have ever received) and an orange box! Totally made my day! Thank you for letting me share.



Congratulations!! Looks stunning on you. This is my HG as well. Beautiful bag as well and I love the flower arrangement. They always have the nicest flower arrangements there [emoji178]


----------



## sakuramickey

Toronto24 said:


> Congratulations!! Looks stunning on you. This is my HG as well. Beautiful bag as well and I love the flower arrangement. They always have the nicest flower arrangements there [emoji178]


Thank you


----------



## califl

Oooh! What's in the orange box? Gorgeous!


----------



## sakuramickey

califl said:


> Oooh! What's in the orange box? Gorgeous!


A scarf


----------



## Suzie

birkin10600 said:


> MOP Charm/Pendant. Different ways of wearing this versatile piece. Wishing you all a lovely Sunday. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3684184


I am so jealous, I adore this charm, it is just so versatile and looks beautiful, congrats on your great find. Do you know what year they ceased making them


----------



## Suzie

may3545 said:


> View attachment 3689901
> View attachment 3689902
> View attachment 3689903
> 
> Me with white mop, grey mop, and chalcedony necklace and earrings. I'm wearing a tank. Promise I'm not topless lol.


Wow, just stunning!


----------



## Coconuts40

sakuramickey said:


> Picked up this HG on my birthday. Still on cloud9 so in love  the SM was super sweet. She gave me a huge flower bouquet (biggest I have ever received) and an orange box! Totally made my day! Thank you for letting me share.



Wow, simply beautiful!!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## sakuramickey

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow, simply beautiful!!
> Happy Birthday!


Thank you


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Sharing a photo of my magic pendant.  Loving all of the action shots in this thread, they are making my wishlist grow by the hour!!


----------



## birkin10600

sakuramickey said:


> A few action shots


Beautiful! [emoji7] Looks so stunning on you. One piece on my wishlist. [emoji4]


----------



## kewave

sakuramickey said:


> Picked up this HG on my birthday. Still on cloud9 so in love  the SM was super sweet. She gave me a huge flower bouquet (biggest I have ever received) and an orange box! Totally made my day! Thank you for letting me share.


Happy Birthday! Beautiful bracelet!


----------



## birkin10600

Suzie said:


> I am so jealous, I adore this charm, it is just so versatile and looks beautiful, congrats on your great find. Do you know what year they ceased making them


Thank you hun! It's really a nice versatile charm. Wish one day you will find one. I got a receipt from the person where I bought it, she bought it in year 2009 in VCA Geneva, Switzerland. Hope this will give you an idea more or less when they ceased making it because I don't really know?


----------



## birkin10600

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Sharing a photo of my magic pendant.  Loving all of the action shots in this thread, they are making my wishlist grow by the hour!!
> 
> View attachment 3690204


Oh wow! Love this look! I love your hair and of course your magic pendant! [emoji173]


----------



## sakuramickey

birkin10600 said:


> Beautiful! [emoji7] Looks so stunning on you. One piece on my wishlist. [emoji4]


Thank you


----------



## sakuramickey

kewave said:


> Happy Birthday! Beautiful bracelet!


Thank you


----------



## jenaps

sakuramickey said:


> A few action shots



Beautiful[emoji7] love it!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## may3545

sakuramickey said:


> A few action shots


This is also on my wish list! It's gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## Lisa-SH

sakuramickey said:


> A few action shots


Congrats for the bracelet and happy birthday, so pretty on you.


----------



## Sparkledolll

sakuramickey said:


> A few action shots



Happy birthday and congrats dear! Looks beautiful on you [emoji16]


----------



## sakuramickey

Natalie j said:


> Happy birthday and congrats dear! Looks beautiful on you [emoji16]


Thank you all for your wishes you ladies are simply the best


----------



## sakuramickey

jenaps said:


> Beautiful[emoji7] love it!  Thanks for sharing!





may3545 said:


> This is also on my wish list! It's gorgeous, congratulations!


Thank you all for your wishes you ladies are simply the best


----------



## sakuramickey

Lisa-SH said:


> Congrats for the bracelet and happy birthday, so pretty on you.


Thank you  you ladies are simply the best


----------



## sakuramickey

Sorry I don't know how to multi quote  simply clicking managed to get two together


----------



## HADASSA

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Sharing a photo of my magic pendant.  Loving all of the action shots in this thread, they are making my wishlist grow by the hour!!
> 
> View attachment 3690204



I love this look [emoji7] Very minimalist yet with such appeal [emoji1360]


----------



## HADASSA

sakuramickey said:


> Picked up this HG on my birthday. Still on cloud9 so in love  the SM was super sweet. She gave me a huge flower bouquet (biggest I have ever received) and an orange box! Totally made my day! Thank you for letting me share.



Sakura, you've been making some very delightful choices and building up a lovely collection [emoji1360]

This bracelet is the icing on the cake [emoji512] (pun intended since it is your birthday [emoji322])

God's gracious blessings to you [emoji120]


----------



## sakuramickey

HADASSA said:


> Sakura, you've been making some very delightful choices and building up a lovely collection [emoji1360]
> 
> This bracelet is the icing on the cake [emoji512] (pun intended since it is your birthday [emoji322])
> 
> God's gracious blessings to you [emoji120]



Hadassa, thank you for your kind words


----------



## Miss CC

sakuramickey said:


> Picked up this HG on my birthday. Still on cloud9 so in love  the SM was super sweet. She gave me a huge flower bouquet (biggest I have ever received) and an orange box! Totally made my day! Thank you for letting me share.



It's soooo stunning!!!!  Happy birthday to you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Sharing a photo of my magic pendant.  Loving all of the action shots in this thread, they are making my wishlist grow by the hour!!
> 
> View attachment 3690204


Perfect on you!  And I love your hair!


----------



## Lisa-SH

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Sharing a photo of my magic pendant.  Loving all of the action shots in this thread, they are making my wishlist grow by the hour!!
> 
> View attachment 3690204


So pretty, love VCA on grey outfit.


----------



## sakuramickey

Miss CC said:


> It's soooo stunning!!!!  Happy birthday to you!!


Thank you Miss CC


----------



## may3545

Wearing 20 onyx yg and yg large frivole earrings for date night.


----------



## jssl1688

sakuramickey said:


> A few action shots



Congrats sakuramickey, it's gorgeous on you!! This is one piece that I'm also eyeing and have gone back and forth many times debating on purchasing. Seeing all the lovely ladies revealing this piece is gonna get me in some serious trouble very soon!! Wear in great health.


----------



## sakuramickey

jssl1688 said:


> Congrats sakuramickey, it's gorgeous on you!! This is one piece that I'm also eyeing and have gone back and forth many times debating on purchasing. Seeing all the lovely ladies revealing this piece is gonna get me in some serious trouble very soon!! Wear in great health.


Thank you jssl  I know what you mean! I was actually planning to get this bracelet next year but after seeing such beautiful reveals on this forum I couldn't resist  plus the reduction in price. Not sure how the price will be next year so decided better to get it now  I hope to see your reveal here soon too!


----------



## may3545

Simple Sunday with my two toddlers and birthday parties. Yg mop pendant and sweet earrings.


----------



## may3545

Another night out! Wg magic 3 drop earrings.


----------



## pinoko24

Wearing my 20 onyx ^_^


----------



## Phoenix123

Lotus ring & Perlee Clover bracelet ...


----------



## EmileH

Did someone recently post a photo of a magic bracelet hooked onto a vintage ten station to make a longer necklace? I thought I saw one but I can't seem to find it. Many thanks!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Did someone recently post a photo of a magic bracelet hooked onto a vintage ten station to make a longer necklace? I thought I saw one but I can't seem to find it. Many thanks!



I do that quite often, pic from a year ago. I wouldn't wear the other pendants at the same time anymore..overkill-overclovered[emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I do that quite often, pic from a year ago. I wouldn't wear the other pendants at the same time anymore..overkill-overclovered[emoji23]
> View attachment 3693606



Thank you!!!!


----------



## may3545

Magic pendant


----------



## dessert1st

Phoenix123 said:


> Lotus ring & Perlee Clover bracelet ...



Gorgeous!


----------



## dessert1st

may3545 said:


> Simple Sunday with my two toddlers and birthday parties. Yg mop pendant and sweet earrings.
> View attachment 3691475





may3545 said:


> Another night out! Wg magic 3 drop earrings.
> View attachment 3693095



Looks fantastic!


----------



## Toronto24

may3545 said:


> Simple Sunday with my two toddlers and birthday parties. Yg mop pendant and sweet earrings.
> View attachment 3691475



Classy in all of these. This with the sweets and vintage pendant is my daily look at work and running around with the kiddos.

Sounds like you had a fun but busy weekend! Looking good in all of the pics  Wish I could get as many nights out as you do- Keep sharing so I can live vicariously through you! [emoji178]


----------



## may3545

Magic pendant doubled.


----------



## Coconuts40

may3545 said:


> Another night out! Wg magic 3 drop earrings.
> View attachment 3693095



These earrings look stunning on you!  You inspired me, and I tried them on today.  Just beautiful!


----------



## may3545

Coconuts40 said:


> These earrings look stunning on you!  You inspired me, and I tried them on today.  Just beautiful!


I LOVE the 3 drop. Have it in YG too (white MOP, onyx, and grey MOP). Addicted!


----------



## Coconuts40

may3545 said:


> I LOVE the 3 drop. Have it in YG too (white MOP, onyx, and grey MOP). Addicted!



I don't blame you!!!  I tried those on too, lol!!!!  I never even considered 3 motif earrings until I saw yours. I too have dark hair and I think these just look striking on you.  Ugh I have to get off this forum!! 
Congratulations, and enjoy them !!! I think they are a great price point for what you get and really beautiful statement earrings.


----------



## pazt

may3545 said:


> I LOVE the 3 drop. Have it in YG too (white MOP, onyx, and grey MOP). Addicted!



i think we have the same coloring w dark hair - do you like the WG 3-stone earrings on you? Which do you prefer? The WG or the YG (I have the YG 3-stone earrings). 

I tried them before but it didnt look appealing on me but it looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## may3545

pazt said:


> i think we have the same coloring w dark hair - do you like the WG 3-stone earrings on you? Which do you prefer? The WG or the YG (I have the YG 3-stone earrings).
> 
> I tried them before but it didnt look appealing on me but it looks gorgeous on you!!



I love both! It all depends on the outfit and other accessories too. I initially tried on yg and fell instantly in love. Then i went another day with a blue top and tried on wg. Instant love. Had to get them both. I'm wearing wg more lately since it's warm and sunny in California. The yg I'll prob wear more in the fall with fall colors. I wear more yg, but i'm wearing more blues and cooler colors right now. I find it funny that they look so similar but so different too!


----------



## may3545

Coconuts40 said:


> I don't blame you!!!  I tried those on too, lol!!!!  I never even considered 3 motif earrings until I saw yours. I too have dark hair and I think these just look striking on you.  Ugh I have to get off this forum!!
> Congratulations, and enjoy them !!! I think they are a great price point for what you get and really beautiful statement earrings.



This forum is so bad. I'm now saving for a perlee clover! Def a great price and esp after the price decrease! No regrets. I can dress them up or down.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

may3545 said:


> Another night out! Wg magic 3 drop earrings.
> View attachment 3693095


So pretty!
I have these in yg and need to enjoy wearing them more often.


----------



## may3545

Here are pics of me wearing yg 3 drop. It got cold suddenly so I have a black sweater. Totally different feel than wg.


----------



## pazt

may3545 said:


> I love both! It all depends on the outfit and other accessories too. I initially tried on yg and fell instantly in love. Then i went another day with a blue top and tried on wg. Instant love. Had to get them both. I'm wearing wg more lately since it's warm and sunny in California. The yg I'll prob wear more in the fall with fall colors. I wear more yg, but i'm wearing more blues and cooler colors right now. I find it funny that they look so similar but so different too!



Great - Thank you! I will try them again at the store!


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> Great - Thank you! I will try them again at the store!


Me too!  I love the 3 motif and I've tried them on several times, but they always hurt my ears.  I read about extending the posts and my SA confirmed they can.  Now I'm tempted again!


----------



## lovevca

may3545 said:


> Here are pics of me wearing yg 3 drop. It got cold suddenly so I have a black sweater. Totally different feel than wg.
> View attachment 3695718
> View attachment 3695721



Your earrings are so gorgeous on you and it's amazing how different the yg and wg appear.  I'm wondering though how you feel about the 2-motif.  I keep debating, wondering if the 2 motif would be more day-to-day and also, being about 10 cm shorter, if the 2-motif might better fit my no-so-long neck.  But the longer chain gives me pause and the 3-motif really are a show stopper.


----------



## may3545

purseinsanity said:


> Me too!  I love the 3 motif and I've tried them on several times, but they always hurt my ears.  I read about extending the posts and my SA confirmed they can.  Now I'm tempted again!


I've only worn mine for 3 hours or so. Not all day. They haven't bothered me. I think extending the posts may help! And maybe those earring back supports? Not sure what they are called, but it's supposed to help with comfort and appearance.


----------



## may3545

lovevca said:


> Your earrings are so gorgeous on you and it's amazing how different the yg and wg appear.  I'm wondering though how you feel about the 2-motif.  I keep debating, wondering if the 2 motif would be more day-to-day and also, being about 10 cm shorter, if the 2-motif might better fit my no-so-long neck.  But the longer chain gives me pause and the 3-motif really are a show stopper.


I never tried the 2 motif, but they are lovely. The 3 drop works for me, and it can be both casual and formal! The Bay Area is very casual, and I'm literally in jeans and tees all day, running around the school or park with two toddlers. You just have to try them both on and see what works for you and your lifestyle


----------



## Coconuts40

I have been itching to purchase a new pair of VCA earrings  (dinners, dressier nights) but I haven't been able to pull the trigger. I keep looking at the pave but haven't purchased because I have the Lotus pave and don't feel like another pave adds anything extra to my VCA collection.   I also don't wear pave during the daytime (just not my thing ).  Something has been holding me back, and it's not just the price of the pave !!

After seeing the 3 motif earrings, I realize this is what is missing in my VCA collection!  A nice statement earring such as this.  If I need a pave, the Lotus will do.  But I have nothing like the three motif, unless it is some awesome costume jewelry.  Thanks May3545, I think you inspired me !!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

may3545 said:


> Here are pics of me wearing yg 3 drop. It got cold suddenly so I have a black sweater. Totally different feel than wg.
> View attachment 3695718
> View attachment 3695721


Here are mine.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> I have been itching to purchase a new pair of VCA earrings  (dinners, dressier nights) but I haven't been able to pull the trigger. I keep looking at the pave but haven't purchased because I have the Lotus pave and don't feel like another pave adds anything extra to my VCA collection.   I also don't wear pave during the daytime (just not my thing ).  Something has been holding me back, and it's not just the price of the pave !!
> 
> After seeing the 3 motif earrings, I realize this is what is missing in my VCA collection!  A nice statement earring such as this.  If I need a pave, the Lotus will do.  But I have nothing like the three motif, unless it is some awesome costume jewelry.  Thanks May3545, I think you inspired me !!


Definitely try them on.
The three stone magic earrings are so pretty. Should you decide on a pair I would encourage you to request several pairs to consider.
What really makes these earrings special is the gray mother of pearl. The color can vary from a warm taupe brown with flashes of pink and orange to steely gray with flashes of pink, purple and green. Some pairs are just a flat gray.
There are variations and you might prefer one color over another.


----------



## lovevca

Coconuts40 said:


> I have been itching to purchase a new pair of VCA earrings  (dinners, dressier nights) but I haven't been able to pull the trigger. I keep looking at the pave but haven't purchased because I have the Lotus pave and don't feel like another pave adds anything extra to my VCA collection.   I also don't wear pave during the daytime (just not my thing ).  Something has been holding me back, and it's not just the price of the pave !!
> 
> After seeing the 3 motif earrings, I realize this is what is missing in my VCA collection!  A nice statement earring such as this.  If I need a pave, the Lotus will do.  But I have nothing like the three motif, unless it is some awesome costume jewelry.  Thanks May3545, I think you inspired me !!


So funny - I've had the exact same itching! I'd like to try  but the wg and yg 3-motif but I didn't see the wg with chalcedony online.  I wonder if they've been discontinued?


----------



## lovevca

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3695952
> 
> Here are mine.


Beautiful!! Do you wear them often and, when you do, do you wear them alone or do you pair them with your necklace or another?


----------



## hopingoneday

Pazt, is this the thicker or thinner Perlée ring? It always looks great in your photos!


----------



## pazt

hopingoneday said:


> Pazt, is this the thicker or thinner Perlée ring? It always looks great in your photos!



Thank you! Its the wider/thicker version that I think they're doing away - there are still some around but not in all sizes


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> Beautiful!! Do you wear them often and, when you do, do you wear them alone or do you pair them with your necklace or another?


I must admit that I've worn them only twice. 
Once with two 20's (onyx and mop) to a dressy event. 
I much prefer these without a necklace allowing them to be the statement piece.


----------



## may3545

texasgirliegirl said:


> I must admit that I've worn them only twice.
> Once with two 20's (onyx and mop) to a dressy event.
> I much prefer these without a necklace allowing them to be the statement piece.



I prefer to wear them alone as well! I initially wanted to pair the wg with my magic necklace and yg with 20 onyx but it works well alone. I's wear mine daily if my 1 yr old would stop grabbing them.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3695952
> 
> Here are mine.



These are perfect with the Pendant [emoji7]


----------



## lovevca

may3545 said:


> I prefer to wear them alone as well! I initially wanted to pair the wg with my magic necklace and yg with 20 onyx but it works well alone. I's wear mine daily if my 1 yr old would stop grabbing them.


Thank you so much for letting me know you wear them daily and I agree they seem better on their own -- you continue to be a major enabler!


----------



## lovevca

Thanks TGG for your helpful as always reply!  I'm curious now why you've only worn them twice.  Do you have any regrets buying them?  Also, I'd love to know your (and others) opinion on the 2 versus 3 motif?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> Thanks TGG for your helpful as always reply!  I'm curious now why you've only worn them twice.  Do you have any regrets buying them?  Also, I'd love to know your (and others) opinion on the 2 versus 3 motif?


I love the earrings and have no regrets. The two motif earrings are really nice but they just were not as flattering on me. 
The three stone pair is WOW.


----------



## Bagzzonly

lovevca said:


> Your earrings are so gorgeous on you and it's amazing how different the yg and wg appear.  I'm wondering though how you feel about the 2-motif.  I keep debating, wondering if the 2 motif would be more day-to-day and also, being about 10 cm shorter, if the 2-motif might better fit my no-so-long neck.  But the longer chain gives me pause and the 3-motif really are a show stopper.





Hi there!  Sharing a pic of my 2-motif...  the 3- is indeed stunning !!   I wear them casually as well.  Hope this helps... def can't go wrong with either[emoji4]
View attachment 3696583


----------



## Toronto24

wonger1024 said:


> Hi there!  Sharing a pic of my 2-motif...  the 3- is indeed stunning !!   I wear them casually as well.  Hope this helps... def can't go wrong with either!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696579



Oh no, now I think I must have these as well! They are beautiful! This is a bad bad forum (especially while on maternity leave)!


----------



## Coconuts40

Wow ladies, these are all so simply stunning and I do agree they look better alone as they do have such a wow factor on their own.

So interesting I have never seen these before IRL, and yesterday I was walking down the street and saw a lady wearing these casually (WG).  So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Toronto24 said:


> Oh no, now I think I must have these as well! They are beautiful! This is a bad bad forum (especially while on maternity leave)!



Congrats on your new addition [emoji64][emoji173]️


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3695952
> 
> Here are mine.



These are beautiful.  I love mine but can't wear them due to an ear injury.  Dr has told me not to wear any dangling earrings.  I've kept them just in case, but he advised me again this week not to wear this kind of earring.  He doesn't realize they're VCA!   I think I'll have to rid myself of the temptation.   I wanted these so badly too.   They're fabulous!


----------



## may3545

Wearing yg 3 drop with mop pendant again for errands and early Mother's Day dimsum. Also, my new mop ring arrived today!


----------



## lovevca

may3545 said:


> Wearing yg 3 drop with mop pendant again for errands and early Mother's Day dimsum. Also, my new mop ring arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3696981
> 
> View attachment 3696982
> 
> View attachment 3696983
> 
> View attachment 3696984


Congratulations on your latest goody -- don't you just love the nest boxing?   And another beautiful mod shot!  Is your necklace the wg mop alhambra vintage?  Happy Mother's Day, too


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> These are beautiful.  I love mine but can't wear them due to an ear injury.  Dr has told me not to wear any dangling earrings.  I've kept them just in case, but he advised me again this week not to wear this kind of earring.  He doesn't realize they're VCA!   I think I'll have to rid myself of the temptation.   I wanted these so badly too.   They're fabulous!



Nooooooo
This is so sad!!


----------



## lovevca

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow ladies, these are all so simply stunning and I do agree they look better alone as they do have such a wow factor on their own.
> 
> So interesting I have never seen these before IRL, and yesterday I was walking down the street and saw a lady wearing these casually (WG).  So gorgeous!!!!


Do you think that, unlike the pave earrings, you'd feel comfortable wearing the 3-motif casually as well?


----------



## may3545

lovevca said:


> Congratulations on your latest goody -- don't you just love the nest boxing?   And another beautiful mod shot!  Is your necklace the wg mop alhambra vintage?  Happy Mother's Day, too


Thank you! I'm wearing YG MOP pendant. I have WG too, but staying with the same metal theme today.


----------



## lovevca

may3545 said:


> Thank you! I'm wearing YG MOP pendant. I have WG too, but staying with the same metal theme today.


Oops...meant yg.  Lovely!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

lovevca said:


> Do you think that, unlike the pave earrings, you'd feel comfortable wearing the 3-motif casually as well?



Hi Lovevca!
My casual wear is likely very different than others.  I wear sweat pants to work sometimes because I change into scrubs at work.  So I am super duper casual, much more so than many.  But on the weekend if I am dressed up and shopping and running errands - sure! 

I think the bling bling of the pave earrings draws a bit of different attention than the beauty of the 3 motif - if that makes any sense?


----------



## purseinsanity

may3545 said:


> Wearing yg 3 drop with mop pendant again for errands and early Mother's Day dimsum. Also, my new mop ring arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3696981
> 
> View attachment 3696982
> 
> View attachment 3696983
> 
> View attachment 3696984


Beautiful!  What is that nest packaging?  I've never seen it!


----------



## lovevca

Thank you so much, Coconuts 40 -- what your wrote makes perfect sense!  I haven't yet tried them on but they appear to be something I might wear both day and night.  Wondering if you have an opinion on the 2 versus 3 motif earrings and whether you prefer yg or wg in the 3-motif?  Also, I hope you don't mind my asking but I'm curious what you do in your scrubs


----------



## may3545

purseinsanity said:


> Beautiful!  What is that nest packaging?  I've never seen it!



This is my first time too! I usually buy at Neiman's in SF in person, or NM would ship to me via fedex in a normal box. This is a VCA online boutique order, first one I made online. I was wondering why they were shipping a 7 lb box to me for just a ring. It's lovely and fun to unwrap though


----------



## lovevca

purseinsanity said:


> Beautiful!  What is that nest packaging?  I've never seen it!


When you order online, you get a  very large shipping box that contains another fairly large VCA box that fold opens with the VCA gift wrapped box nested in straw-like cushioning material.  it's really a fun experience!


----------



## purseinsanity

may3545 said:


> This is my first time too! I usually buy at Neiman's in SF in person, or NM would ship to me via fedex in a normal box. This is a VCA online boutique order, first one I made online. I was wondering why they were shipping a 7 lb box to me for just a ring. It's lovely and fun to unwrap though


LOL!  That's cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

lovevca said:


> When you order online, you get a  very large shipping box that contains another fairly large VCA box that fold opens with the VCA gift wrapped box nested in straw-like cushioning material.  it's really a fun experience!


Thank you!  I've never ordered online so I've never seen this.  It's adorable.  I thought it was special Mother's Day packaging or something!


----------



## Coconuts40

lovevca said:


> Thank you so much, Coconuts 40 -- what your wrote makes perfect sense!  I haven't yet tried them on but they appear to be something I might wear both day and night.  Wondering if you have an opinion on the 2 versus 3 motif earrings and whether you prefer yg or wg in the 3-motif?  Also, I hope you don't mind my asking but I'm curious what you do in your scrubs



Hi Lovevca: I would definitely try both on and see what works best for you.  I think the 2 versus 3 really is personal preference, just like all jewelry choices.  What may work for one person may not work for another.  I think the question you have to ask, if you purchase the 2 motif, will you still want the 3 motif?  If the answer is yes, then perhaps you should go straight for the 3 motif.  If you don't mind owning both, then purchasing the 2 motif for days you want to be more understated and 3 motif when you feel bold, is the answer for you. 
As for the scrubs, I am a medical specialist where I am in surgeries most of the days.  I don't care what I wear to work anymore as I am always changing at work.  I learned long time ago that dressing pretty was a waste of time for me, lol!   But even if I didn't change at work I think my personality is that of being extra casual during the daytime anyways!!

Which 2 motif are you considering?


----------



## Toronto24

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Lovevca: I would definitely try both on and see what works best for you.  I think the 2 versus 3 really is personal preference, just like all jewelry choices.  What may work for one person may not work for another.  I think the question you have to ask, if you purchase the 2 motif, will you still want the 3 motif?  If the answer is yes, then perhaps you should go straight for the 3 motif.  If you don't mind owning both, then purchasing the 2 motif for days you want to be more understated and 3 motif when you feel bold, is the answer for you.
> As for the scrubs, I am a medical specialist where I am in surgeries most of the days.  I don't care what I wear to work anymore as I am always changing at work.  I learned long time ago that dressing pretty was a waste of time for me, lol!   But even if I didn't change at work I think my personality is that of being extra casual during the daytime anyways!!
> 
> Which 2 motif are you considering?



Coconuts I am a medical (surgical) specialist as well. I will keep an eye out for someone else in scrubs wearing VCA and will say "hello coconuts" when I see you [emoji6]


----------



## Coconuts40

Toronto24 said:


> Coconuts I am a medical (surgical) specialist as well. I will keep an eye out for someone else in scrubs wearing VCA and will say "hello coconuts" when I see you [emoji6]



That's awesome.  Have you found that you have gotten more casual over time, or is it just me?  I often walk around the financial district and watch everyone dressed up for work and wonder how it would be wearing heels and pretty clothes all day.  And then think, nah I think I would be miserable


----------



## lynne_ross

Coconuts40 said:


> That's awesome.  Have you found that you have gotten more casual over time, or is it just me?  I often walk around the financial district and watch everyone dressed up for work and wonder how it would be wearing heels and pretty clothes all day.  And then think, nah I think I would be miserable



I am that person in a suit and heels! But on weekends I am super casual since I am sick of dressing up. So my everyday jewelry needs to transition between the 2 extremes.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Toronto24 said:


> Coconuts I am a medical (surgical) specialist as well. I will keep an eye out for someone else in scrubs wearing VCA and will say "hello coconuts" when I see you [emoji6]





Coconuts40 said:


> That's awesome.  Have you found that you have gotten more casual over time, or is it just me?  I often walk around the financial district and watch everyone dressed up for work and wonder how it would be wearing heels and pretty clothes all day.  And then think, nah I think I would be miserable





lynne_ross said:


> I am that person in a suit and heels! But on weekends I am super casual since I am sick of dressing up. So my everyday jewelry needs to transition between the 2 extremes.



VCA suits all lifestyles. That's why I love it so much [emoji173]️


----------



## may3545

Coconuts40 said:


> That's awesome.  Have you found that you have gotten more casual over time, or is it just me?  I often walk around the financial district and watch everyone dressed up for work and wonder how it would be wearing heels and pretty clothes all day.  And then think, nah I think I would be miserable


I am the MOST casual. I used to work in healthcare, so scrubs and lab coats were customary. Now I'm a stay at home mom of 2 messy boys in a really casual neighborhood. I don't think I'll ever be the dressy type, but I'll rock my VCA jewelry and Hermes bags regardless of what I wear.


----------



## lasttotheparty

may3545 said:


> I am the MOST casual. I used to work in healthcare, so scrubs and lab coats were customary. Now I'm a stay at home mom of 2 messy boys in a really casual neighborhood. I don't think I'll ever be the dressy type, but I'll rock my VCA jewelry and Hermes bags regardless of what I wear.



Same!! [emoji1316]I just finished cleaning the bathrooms whilst wearing my vca vintage single motif necklace and sweets earrings. [emoji23]


----------



## pazt

This past week at our local VCA store for a birthday and Mother's Day party wearing my 10+5 motif WMOP as long necklace (with extender) and my SO pink sevre bracelet .


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> View attachment 3697872
> View attachment 3697873
> 
> 
> This past week at our local VCA store for a birthday and Mother's Day party wearing my 10+5 motif WMOP as long necklace (with extender) and my SO pink sevre bracelet .


Love this!  I've always wondered...does the SA throw a party for special clients, or do they host parties per request?  I think it's an awesome idea!


----------



## Coconuts40

lynne_ross said:


> I am that person in a suit and heels! But on weekends I am super casual since I am sick of dressing up. So my everyday jewelry needs to transition between the 2 extremes.



I'm sure you look very pretty when you go to work  
What do you find is your best jewelry pieces that helps you transition between work and weekend?  I think that is the best balance in a jewelry collection.


----------



## lynne_ross

Coconuts40 said:


> I'm sure you look very pretty when you go to work
> What do you find is your best jewelry pieces that helps you transition between work and weekend?  I think that is the best balance in a jewelry collection.



Currently, I have no VCA pieces as I recently discovered the brand. The pieces I wear everyday and only take off to clean are: 3 love bracelets, wedding ring set, diamond studs, and Tiffany platinum/diamond letter pendent. I plan to replace the letter pendent (the letter is for my daughter, so I plan to give to her) with a vintage 10 motif gold necklace and add a diamond perlee clover bracelet to my love stack. From there I have no clue what to add!


----------



## marina harbor




----------



## pazt

purseinsanity said:


> Love this!  I've always wondered...does the SA throw a party for special clients, or do they host parties per request?  I think it's an awesome idea!



This was for one special client that partnered with them for another charity gala in the past. She has become one of their treasured customers that also brought new clients to the store via different charity events held there.


----------



## Sparkledolll

pazt said:


> View attachment 3697872
> View attachment 3697873
> 
> 
> This past week at our local VCA store for a birthday and Mother's Day party wearing my 10+5 motif WMOP as long necklace (with extender) and my SO pink sevre bracelet .



Oh I love your phone cover! Did they give that to you at the event? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pazt

Natalie j said:


> Oh I love your phone cover! Did they give that to you at the event? [emoji7][emoji7][/QU
> 
> Thank you! No, its a gift from a friend


----------



## Toronto24

Coconuts40 said:


> That's awesome.  Have you found that you have gotten more casual over time, or is it just me?  I often walk around the financial district and watch everyone dressed up for work and wonder how it would be wearing heels and pretty clothes all day.  And then think, nah I think I would be miserable



Lol. No heels however I do enjoy getting out of scrubs into something a bit nicer. Or perhaps I'm just feeling that way now as I've been living in pajamas lately


----------



## pazt

Natalie j said:


> Oh I love your phone cover! Did they give that to you at the event? [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks, its a gift from a friend!


----------



## Toronto24

wonger1024 said:


> Hi there!  Sharing a pic of my 2-motif...  the 3- is indeed stunning !!   I wear them casually as well.  Hope this helps... def can't go wrong with either[emoji4]
> View attachment 3696583



Your pic made me think of these and so I made a visit today. Lucky for my wallet they didn't have any in stock [emoji13]. They are beautiful. Are they heavy?


----------



## lovevca

Toronto24 said:


> Oh no, now I think I must have these as well! They are beautiful! This is a bad bad forum (especially while on maternity leave)!


I now want (need) them too!  Congratulations on your baby and happy mother's day to you and to all! Is this your first?


----------



## may3545

Heading out to a toddler birthday party and then Mother's Day outing at the park! Large Frivole earrings, magic pendant, and onyx ug bracelet.


----------



## Toronto24

lovevca said:


> I now want (need) them too!  Congratulations on your baby and happy mother's day to you and to all! Is this your first?



Thank you! This was my third  

Wishing everyone celebrating a very happy Mother's Day [emoji255]


----------



## swiss-miss

My first VCA piece!!! Birthday present from my hubby! Might get addicted


----------



## Lisa-SH

swiss-miss said:


> My first VCA piece!!! Birthday present from my hubby! Might get addicted
> 
> View attachment 3699444
> View attachment 3699445


Congrats and wish you a very happy birthday


----------



## EmileH

swiss-miss said:


> My first VCA piece!!! Birthday present from my hubby! Might get addicted
> 
> View attachment 3699444
> View attachment 3699445



Happy birthday!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happy birthday!'


----------



## Coconuts40

swiss-miss said:


> My first VCA piece!!! Birthday present from my hubby! Might get addicted
> 
> View attachment 3699444
> View attachment 3699445



What a beautiful first piece. Your hubby has good taste 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## leechiyong

swiss-miss said:


> My first VCA piece!!! Birthday present from my hubby! Might get addicted
> 
> View attachment 3699444
> View attachment 3699445


Beautiful!  Happy birthday!


----------



## swiss-miss

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!  Happy birthday!


Thanks so much for your birthday wishes!


----------



## may3545

Magic 6 motif necklace


----------



## dessert1st

swiss-miss said:


> My first VCA piece!!! Birthday present from my hubby! Might get addicted
> 
> View attachment 3699444
> View attachment 3699445



Congrats and Happy Birthday!  Great first VCA piece!


----------



## pinoko24

Shopping for shoes


----------



## sakuramickey

swiss-miss said:


> My first VCA piece!!! Birthday present from my hubby! Might get addicted
> 
> View attachment 3699444
> View attachment 3699445


Happy birthday  great first piece! More to come for sure


----------



## Mali_

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 3700194
> 
> Shopping for shoes


That ring is


----------



## hopingoneday

pazt said:


> Thank you! Its the wider/thicker version that I think they're doing away - there are still some around but not in all sizes



Thank you!


----------



## pinoko24

A Bday party! ^_^


----------



## Lisa-SH

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 3701264
> 
> A Bday party! ^_^


Very pretty, so cute


----------



## lisawhit

Trying to decide if stacking necklaces is for me


----------



## birkin10600

Mop vintage alhambra with Magic charm and pave frivoles earrings in action! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]


----------



## Lisa-SH

birkin10600 said:


> Mop vintage alhambra with Magic charm and pave frivoles earrings in action! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701569


So pretty, and classy! And the 20 motifs necklace is WG MOP correct?


----------



## birkin10600

Lisa-SH said:


> So pretty, and classy! And the 20 motifs necklace is WG MOP correct?


Thank you dear! [emoji173] Yes,  you are correct! [emoji106]


----------



## Lisa-SH

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you dear! [emoji173] Yes,  you are correct! [emoji106]


Yeah....20 motifs way to go !


----------



## Suzie

First time I have worn them together.


----------



## lisawhit

Suzie said:


> First time I have worn them together.


Spectacular Suzie!


----------



## Toronto24

Suzie said:


> First time I have worn them together.



Gorgeous!


----------



## may3545

Dressing up for a mom's night out. Definitely prefer earrings alone. But I was having fun.


----------



## TankerToad

Stunning - seriously !!!
You look like a movie star


----------



## birkin10600

Suzie said:


> First time I have worn them together.


Pretty amazing combo! [emoji8] Love it! [emoji173]


----------



## Myke518

Joining the three motif earring party. A bit matchy with the magic pendant but I liked it haha


----------



## may3545

Myke518 said:


> Joining the three motif earring party. A bit matchy with the magic pendant but I liked it haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703765


I have both the earrings and motif, and I love pairing them together. You look great!


----------



## Toronto24

Myke518 said:


> Joining the three motif earring party. A bit matchy with the magic pendant but I liked it haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703765



Looks great- I love matchy!


----------



## Coconuts40

may3545 said:


> Dressing up for a mom's night out. Definitely prefer earrings alone. But I was having fun.
> View attachment 3703430
> 
> View attachment 3703431





Myke518 said:


> Joining the three motif earring party. A bit matchy with the magic pendant but I liked it haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703765



You both look beautiful!!  I need to join the 3-motif club


----------



## Mali_

Coconuts40 said:


> You both look beautiful!!  I need to join the 3-motif club


Me too!!


----------



## Myke518

may3545 said:


> I have both the earrings and motif, and I love pairing them together. You look great!





Toronto24 said:


> Looks great- I love matchy!





Coconuts40 said:


> You both look beautiful!!  I need to join the 3-motif club





Mali_ said:


> Me too!!



Thanks all


----------



## lisawhit

This is a first for me wearing them together - YG 10 motif and MOP Magic necklaces


----------



## HADASSA

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3706679
> 
> This is a first for me wearing them together - YG 10 motif and MOP Magic necklaces



Lisa, this looks much better than your first attempt with the short single motif.

You can also add a 5-motifs and make that 10 a little longer [emoji1360] The balance will be a lot better.


----------



## lisawhit

HADASSA said:


> Lisa, this looks much better than your first attempt with the short single motif.
> 
> You can also add a 5-motifs and make that 10 a little longer [emoji1360] The balance will be a lot better.



Thanks Hadassa! Love all the imput!


----------



## Myke518

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3706679
> 
> This is a first for me wearing them together - YG 10 motif and MOP Magic necklaces



Love this!


----------



## lisawhit

Myke518 said:


> Love this!


Thank you


----------



## birkin10600

Byzantine alhambra chain bracelet with turquoise charm.[emoji170] Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Trying to play layering with my vintage MOP clover with Cartier DLCD heart necklace


----------



## lisawhit

My yellow gold 10 motif attached to my 5 motif yellow bracelet.  I had my 10 motif necklace extended to 20 inches.


----------



## may3545

I'm totally wearing the magic necklace all the time. Works casually so well!


----------



## lisawhit

Maiden voyage (1st time wearing them) for my vintage Alhambra diamond earrings - hubby made me wait for anni


----------



## kimber418

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3719169
> 
> 
> Maiden voyage (1st time wearing them) for my vintage Alhambra diamond earrings - hubby made me wait for anni


So beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## kimber418

may3545 said:


> I'm totally wearing the magic necklace all the time. Works casually so well!
> View attachment 3719003
> 
> View attachment 3719004


So beautiful!   Love everything!


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> So beautiful!  Congrats!


Thank you Kimber


----------



## sbelle

I really love this thread -- thank you to all who participate .  I am hanging in the airport for a bit and am enjoying everyone's lovely pictures!

These earrings are my go-to travel earrings at the moment .


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> I really love this thread -- thank you to all who participate .  I am hanging in the airport for a bit and am enjoying everyone's lovely pictures!
> 
> These earrings are my go-to travel earrings at the moment .
> 
> View attachment 3719939


sbelle~The pave vintage alhambra earrings look amazing on you.  The photo makes me want to run upstairs and put mine on!   Safe travels!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I really love this thread -- thank you to all who participate .  I am hanging in the airport for a bit and am enjoying everyone's lovely pictures!
> 
> These earrings are my go-to travel earrings at the moment .
> 
> View attachment 3719939


Love these!!
I'm currently traveling and after seeing your photo I regret not packing mine. 
I did pack the large frivole earrings however.
You tease us with that photo because we can see the VCA clasp on your necklace.
Which one are you wearing from your fabulous collection??


----------



## kimber418

I did not notice the VCA  clasp!  Now I want to know!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love these!!
> I'm currently traveling and after seeing your photo I regret not packing mine.
> I did pack the large frivole earrings however.
> You tease us with that photo because we can see the VCA clasp on your necklace.
> Which one are you wearing from your fabulous collection??





kimber418 said:


> I did not notice the VCA  clasp!  Now I want to know!



Lol -- Enquiring minds want to know!

It is my Magic long white mop necklace.  Y'all know I am wild about those necklaces.


----------



## sbelle

Super vintage alhambra malachite earclips -- from the 70's


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> Super vintage alhambra malachite earclips -- from the 70's


Look brand new!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Super vintage alhambra malachite earclips -- from the 70's


You have the most fabulous earrings collection!


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> Super vintage alhambra malachite earclips -- from the 70's


Beautiful earrings!


----------



## Toronto24

sbelle said:


> Super vintage alhambra malachite earclips -- from the 70's



These are beautiful! Curious as to what the prices were like in the 70s...


----------



## valnsw

With my new to me 2 butterflies btf ring.

Thanks for letting me share. Hope to get more use of it.

Off to Ban Island I go...


----------



## sbelle

Toronto24 said:


> These are beautiful! Curious as to what the prices were like in the 70s...



That is a good question!  Sadly, I bought these a few years ago before VCA re-released malachite, so I paid a premium for them.


----------



## Lisa-SH

sbelle said:


> That is a good question!  Sadly, I bought these a few years ago before VCA re-released malachite, so I paid a premium for them.


Your malachite piece looks amazing though so it has been worthy. I am thinking of next piece of my VCA, wonder if you can let me know how you feel about malachite, is it requiring special care..etc. Thank you.


----------



## sbelle

Lisa-SH said:


> Your malachite piece looks amazing though so it has been worthy. I am thinking of next piece of my VCA, wonder if you can let me know how you feel about malachite, is it requiring special care..etc. Thank you.



That is a hard question for me to answer, as I take special care with all my jewelry.  When I enter my home at the end of the day, I take all jewelry off and put it back in its soft pouch.  I don't believe in wearing jewelry to exercise nor in the shower.   

Besides that I haven't done anything other than to wipe the earclips (the same I do with all my non-diamond jewelry) with a soft polishing cloth.   So for me, malachite doesn't require any care beyond my usual way of doing things!

I love malachite - especially the pieces with a lot of striations!


----------



## Zucnarf

sbelle said:


> I really love this thread -- thank you to all who participate .  I am hanging in the airport for a bit and am enjoying everyone's lovely pictures!
> 
> These earrings are my go-to travel earrings at the moment .
> 
> View attachment 3719939



Amazing!!!!!
Please post more pics!


----------



## pazt

Just got back from our Disney Alaskan cruise - I wore my Paris LE blue sevre pendant the entire time. Now I'm back to reality and catching up w work.


----------



## Fem1014

Not really an action shot but can't contain my excitement. I waited not so patiently for 12 weeks for this beauty to come in.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Fem1014 said:


> Not really an action shot but can't contain my excitement. I waited not so patiently for 12 weeks for this beauty to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724611



Wow so spectacular! Worth the wait for sure. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

Fem1014 said:


> Not really an action shot but can't contain my excitement. I waited not so patiently for 12 weeks for this beauty to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724611



Congratulations, looks so sparkly against WG.  Enjoy ! xx


----------



## sbelle

I had trouble getting a good picture of the socrate earclips outside the house because the shine of the diamonds made them look blurry.  This picture in the car was the only one that somewhat worked out.


----------



## lisawhit

Here's my airport - travel pick....small perlee gold hoops with 10 motif gold vintage alhambra


----------



## may3545

sbelle said:


> I had trouble getting a good picture of the socrate earclips outside the house because the shine of the diamonds made them look blurry.  This picture in the car was the only one that somewhat worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725237


I love how these look!!


----------



## may3545

Fem1014 said:


> Not really an action shot but can't contain my excitement. I waited not so patiently for 12 weeks for this beauty to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724611


Gorgeous!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Loving everyone's pictures!  Here's my contribution.  Small Perlee hoops and doubled 20 motif turquoise.


----------



## nicole0612

Cavalier Girl said:


> Loving everyone's pictures!  Here's my contribution.  Small Perlee hoops and doubled 20 motif turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 3725913



Really stunning!


----------



## birkin10600

Carnelian necklace and vintage alhambra earrings in action. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]


----------



## birkin10600

Another action photo. Thanks! [emoji173]


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> Another action photo. Thanks! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3726281



Gorgeous! You are always so well put together, immaculate [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## trendzme

sbelle said:


> I really love this thread -- thank you to all who participate .  I am hanging in the airport for a bit and am enjoying everyone's lovely pictures!
> 
> These earrings are my go-to travel earrings at the moment .
> 
> View attachment 3719939



Beautiful ! I'm still saving up for my first pair


----------



## kimber418

Cavalier Girl said:


> Loving everyone's pictures!  Here's my contribution.  Small Perlee hoops and doubled 20 motif turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 3725913


So beautiful.  I love the combination of Perlee hoops and turquoise.  My favorite!


----------



## kimber418

birkin10600 said:


> Another action photo. Thanks! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3726281



Perfect everything♥️


----------



## Cavalier Girl

kimber418 said:


> So beautiful.  I love the combination of Perlee hoops and turquoise.  My favorite!



I do, too, Kimber!  The Perlee hoops are so comfortable, I forgot to take them off last night, and NEVER sleep in earrings.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Birkin10600, you always look so beautiful!  Love everything about your outfit.


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Gorgeous! You are always so well put together, immaculate [emoji7][emoji7]





kimber418 said:


> Perfect everything[emoji813]️


Thank you lovelies! [emoji4]  You are all so kind! Wishing you both a great weekend![emoji8]


----------



## birkin10600

Cavalier Girl said:


> Birkin10600, you always look so beautiful!  Love everything about your outfit.


Awww....[emoji4] thank you so much dear! I love your perlee earring with your gold turquoise. You wear it so well. Now I am thinking to get a pair to add to my earring collection. This is a dangerous place for my wallet. Lol


----------



## Lisa-SH

birkin10600 said:


> Another action photo. Thanks! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3726281


So pretty, the red carnelian is so perfect for your outfit. Now make me more difficult to decide which stone for my next 20 motif necklace.


----------



## birkin10600

Lisa-SH said:


> So pretty, the red carnelian is so perfect for your outfit. Now make me more difficult to decide which stone for my next 20 motif necklace.


Thank you hun! You're right, it's difficult to pick, so buy them all! [emoji2]


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> Loving everyone's pictures!  Here's my contribution.  Small Perlee hoops and doubled 20 motif turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 3725913


Love these earrings!   And the turquoise...omg!


----------



## chaneljewel

birkin10600 said:


> Another action photo. Thanks! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3726281


Beautiful!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

chaneljewel said:


> Love these earrings!   And the turquoise...omg!



Thank you, CJ!  Last March, I thought I might have to sell my turquoise, but my accountant pulled a rabbit out of his hat and reduced my taxes considerably.  Whew!


----------



## Lisa-SH

My weekend going out outfit, with the 20 motifs WG MOP.


----------



## sbelle

Super vintage alhambra white mother of pearl earclips


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> Another action photo. Thanks! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3726281



You look so pretty!


----------



## nicole0612

Lisa-SH said:


> My weekend going out outfit, with the 20 motifs WG MOP.
> View attachment 3727181
> 
> View attachment 3727182
> 
> View attachment 3727185



Looking so fabulous [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

sbelle said:


> Super vintage alhambra white mother of pearl earclips
> 
> View attachment 3727276



I am loving your vintage postings from your collection, it shows this jewelry is truly timeless!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Super vintage alhambra white mother of pearl earclips
> 
> View attachment 3727276


You wear the Super vintage size so well.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> I am loving your vintage postings from your collection, it shows this jewelry is truly timeless!


Btw, these are referred to as either Magic or "Super" vintage Alhambra. This applies to the larger size of the clover shape.  Sbelle's malachite pair are also "vintage" and are super fabulous.
The white mother of pearl are currently available.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sbelle, Your picture of the MOP Supers are making me want a pair for summer.  So striking with your hair!


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sbelle, Your picture of the MOP Supers are making me want a pair for summer.  So striking with your hair!



Thank you -- so sweet!

I have the supers in 4 versions -- the white mop, onyx (my first pair of VCA earclips), malachite and the yg pave.  I really love the size, but VCA doesn't make the size in every stone, so choices are somewhat limited.




texasgirliegirl said:


> You wear the Super vintage size so well.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Btw, these are referred to as either Magic or "Super" vintage Alhambra. This applies to the larger size of the clover shape.



I understand why VCA switched from calling them "Super" to "Magic" (because of size)  but I still love calling them supers.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I understand why VCA switched from calling them "Super" to "Magic" (because of size)  but I still love calling them supers.


Me too!
They really are "super" special!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> Thank you -- so sweet!
> 
> I have the supers in 4 versions -- the white mop, onyx (my first pair of VCA earclips), malachite and the yg pave.  I really love the size, but VCA doesn't make the size in every stone, so choices are somewhat limited.



I have onyx and turquoise.  Took me a while to find the turquoise to match my 20 neclace and bracelet. but persistance paid off.  I'm been eying the mlachite, and I adore the diamonds, but can't justify the price for my very casual lifestyle.  To say I don't live life in the fast lane would be and understatement!

Everything always looks so chic on you!


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> I have onyx and turquoise.  Took me a while to find the turquoise to match my 20 neclace and bracelet. but persistance paid off.  I'm been eying the mlachite, and I adore the diamonds, but can't justify the price for my very casual lifestyle.  To say I don't live life in the fast lane would be and understatement!



You are so lucky to have turquoise.  I would love the turquoise too.  I can't remember if your 20 motif is yg or wg?




Cavalier Girl said:


> To say I don't live life in the fast lane would be and understatement!
> 
> Everything always looks so chic on you!



Lol -- I am not in the fast lane either!  It is nice to have company!  

and thank you for your sweet compliment!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sbelle, my turquoise is yellow gold.  The earrings to match were a bear to find, but I lucked out at Betteridge.  I used to work with a wonderful SA there when they carried VCA.

Never fear, you can almost always find me puttering around in jeans and t-shirt.  I'll be the one with dressed like a bag lady, but totally bejeweled.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sbelle, my turquoise is yellow gold.  The earrings to match were a bear to find, but I lucked out at Betteridge.  I used to work with a wonderful SA there when they carried VCA.
> 
> Never fear, you can almost always find me puttering around in jeans and t-shirt.  I'll be the one with dressed like a bag lady, but totally bejeweled.


So funny. 
VCA certainly can elevate any outfit.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

TTG, in my world, the only things a girl really needs are puppies to love, good jewelry that transcends time,  jeans that fit well, a barenia Birkin, and as many killer shoes as she can find.    Oh, a few good t-shirts!


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> Btw, these are referred to as either Magic or "Super" vintage Alhambra. This applies to the larger size of the clover shape.  Sbelle's malachite pair are also "vintage" and are super fabulous.
> The white mother of pearl are currently available.



Thanks TGG! I had no idea super vintage = magic. I was amazed they looked so perfect [emoji173]️ I have this pair in regular vintage so you think I would know the terminology by now haha.


----------



## doloresmia

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sbelle, my turquoise is yellow gold.  The earrings to match were a bear to find, but I lucked out at Betteridge.  I used to work with a wonderful SA there when they carried VCA.
> 
> Never fear, you can almost always find me puttering around in jeans and t-shirt.  I'll be the one with dressed like a bag lady, but totally bejeweled.



Lol, On weekends I generally wear my vca with lululemon leggings - of course, they are branded with soulcycle so I feel that gives my outfit a certain je ne sais quoi!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

doloresmia said:


> Lol, On weekends I generally wear my vca with lululemon leggings - of course, they are branded with soulcycle so I feel that gives my outfit a certain je ne sais quoi!



D, another TPFer and I were laughing yesterday about using any excuse to wear yoga pants, so I totally get it!  I've set my bar so low I'm allowing myself to wear them if I even think about yoga.  Yep, just sad, but comfy!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Nicole, they look great!  Makes me even more tempted to buy the MOP.


----------



## nicole0612

Cavalier Girl said:


> Nicole, they look great!  Makes me even more tempted to buy the MOP.



Thank you. MOP seems to work with any outfit, so it is very versatile.


----------



## doloresmia

Cavalier Girl said:


> D, another TPFer and I were laughing yesterday about using any excuse to wear yoga pants, so I totally get it!  I've set my bar so low I'm allowing myself to wear them if I even think about yoga.  Yep, just sad, but comfy!



Based on that criteria, I am allowed to wear yoga pants A LOT!

And to stay on topic, VCA


----------



## sbelle

Since we've been talking about supers............ at the risk of overkill....... I wanted to show what the super vintage alhambra yg pave earclips look like.








ETA:  Now that I took a second to think about it, I think I have posted this earclip before.  Off to look.

I did -- found it, but I don't think I posted it in this thread, so will include it here.  The super really is a nice size.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks TGG! I had no idea super vintage = magic. I was amazed they looked so perfect [emoji173]️ I have this pair in regular vintage so you think I would know the terminology by now haha.
> View attachment 3727967


These look so pretty with your lovely dark hair. 
Mine appear washed out on me because I'm fair skinned with blonde hair. I do better with onyx, carnelian, malachite or turquoise. That said, I'm still glad to have the mop because they are so very classic.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Since we've been talking about supers............ at the risk of overkill....... I wanted to show what the super vintage alhambra yg pave earclips look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Now that I took a second to think about it, I think I have posted this earclip before.  Off to look.
> 
> I did -- found it, but I don't think I posted it in this thread, so will include it here.  The super really is a nice size.


These show up so beautifully and their sparkle is just WOW.


----------



## nicole0612

sbelle said:


> Since we've been talking about supers............ at the risk of overkill....... I wanted to show what the super vintage alhambra yg pave earclips look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Now that I took a second to think about it, I think I have posted this earclip before.  Off to look.
> 
> I did -- found it, but I don't think I posted it in this thread, so will include it here.  The super really is a nice size.



These are so stunning against your dark hair.


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> These look so pretty with your lovely dark hair.
> Mine appear washed out on me because I'm fair skinned with blonde hair. I do better with onyx, carnelian, malachite or turquoise. That said, I'm still glad to have the mop because they are so very classic.



The white gold and MOP washes me out, but luckily the MOP and gold looks ok. I wonder if VCA white gold has a different look than other brands, because I can wear white gold and platinum in other brands, but VCA white gold does not work for me.


----------



## purseinsanity

Cavalier Girl said:


> Loving everyone's pictures!  Here's my contribution.  Small Perlee hoops and doubled 20 motif turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 3725913


Omg that turquoise with GHW!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cavalier Girl said:


> TTG, in my world, the only things a girl really needs are puppies to love, good jewelry that transcends time,  jeans that fit well, a barenia Birkin, and as many killer shoes as she can find.    Oh, a few good t-shirts!


Are you me?   
That pretty much describes me to a T!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I went to play at VCA today and this flying beauty has moved to the top of my list!!!! Apologies for the crazy long nails; mani appt on Friday.


----------



## valnsw

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I went to play at VCA today and this flying beauty has moved to the top of my list!!!! Apologies for the crazy long nails; mani appt on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731348
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731350



Are u thinking of getting this? If u are, I strongly encourage it. The sparkles on the pave are amazing!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

valnsw said:


> Are u thinking of getting this? If u are, I strongly encourage it. The sparkles on the pave are amazing!



Yes yes! I definitely am!!! Fingers crossed I can pull the tigger on it around holiday time. Depends on what comes in from my H wishlist


----------



## Phoenix123

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I went to play at VCA today and this flying beauty has moved to the top of my list!!!! Apologies for the crazy long nails; mani appt on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731348
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731350



At the risk of sounding creepy, you have BEAUTIFUL hands (and nails)!

The ring is gorgeous too!


----------



## 4LV

Here is my contribution. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

4LV said:


> View attachment 3734975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution. Thank you for letting me share.


Gorgeous stack!


----------



## kewave

Latest addition...VA Onyx yellow gold earclips ❤️


----------



## klynneann

4LV said:


> View attachment 3734975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution. Thank you for letting me share.


Oh, I love this!!  I just love the perlee slim bangle - I'd really like one, but the price point for what you get, especially when I think of the other VCA items I could get for the same amount, just kills me.


----------



## 4LV

klynneann said:


> Oh, I love this!!  I just love the perlee slim bangle - I'd really like one, but the price point for what you get, especially when I think of the other VCA items I could get for the same amount, just kills me.



I know! It is crazy expensive considering what it is. I hesitated for a long time before pulling the trigger. I am using it as a buffer for my JUC so it serves a purpose. That makes it easier for me to swallow the high price. LOL


----------



## klynneann

4LV said:


> I know! It is crazy expensive considering what it is. I hesitated for a long time before pulling the trigger. I am using it as a buffer for my JUC so it serves a purpose. That makes it easier for me to swallow the high price. LOL


Any way it can be justified works for me lol!  It really is beautiful on you - wear it in good health.


----------



## 4LV

klynneann said:


> Any way it can be justified works for me lol!  It really is beautiful on you - wear it in good health.


Thank you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

4LV said:


> I know! It is crazy expensive considering what it is. I hesitated for a long time before pulling the trigger. I am using it as a buffer for my JUC so it serves a purpose. That makes it easier for me to swallow the high price. LOL


I used to feel the same way but once I pulled the trigger...absolutely no regrets.


----------



## klynneann

texasgirliegirl said:


> I used to feel the same way but once I pulled the trigger...absolutely no regrets.


Thank you, that's really good to know.  I get the feeling that CPW would be pretty high, which always helps.


----------



## sbelle

small Cosmos pink gold, white mop


----------



## 911snowball

Such beautiful earrings sbelle!  Thank you for sharing- love seeing these gorgeous pieces!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Birthday dining-out with hubby, wearing 20 motifs necklace in double loop.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> small Cosmos pink gold, white mop


These look really beautiful on your ears.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> These look really beautiful on your ears.



  You are too kind my friend!


----------



## Coconuts40

sbelle said:


> small Cosmos pink gold, white mop



Oh my. These are stunning 
Can I please come and play in your jewelry box, just for a day


----------



## valnsw

Out and about


----------



## Suzie

valnsw said:


> Out and about


Wow, stunning!


----------



## valnsw

Suzie said:


> Wow, stunning!



Thanks Suzie!

Hope to see action pix of your fabulous turquoise and all wg Alhambra!


----------



## Lisa-SH

valnsw said:


> Out and about


Love the ring and bracelet, gorgeous.


----------



## valnsw

Lisa-SH said:


> Love the ring and bracelet, gorgeous.



Thank u! I'm loving them too!


----------



## cmars

birkin10600 said:


> Again the charm with onyx vintage alhambra and my pave vintage alhambra earrings. Love the versatility of this charm. [emoji173] Too bad VCA don't make them anymore.
> View attachment 3671527


Lovely combo! I'm very new too vca and have fallen in love with those charms!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lisa-SH said:


> Birthday dining-out with hubby, wearing 20 motifs necklace in double loop.
> View attachment 3740570
> 
> View attachment 3740572



Looks wonderful!


----------



## chaneljewel

valnsw said:


> Out and about


Both so pretty!


----------



## Lisa-SH

BBC said:


> Looks wonderful!


Thanks


----------



## Rami00

Not mine yet!


----------



## Rami00

This one either


----------



## Fem1014

Rami00 said:


> This one either



I spy a perlee cover bracelet?


----------



## may3545

Rami00 said:


> Not mine yet!


That is gorgeous! I'm usually a YG girl, but now i'm loving WG as well. Ordered RG per lee, but seeing your WG makes my heart flutter. Oh no lol.


----------



## Rami00

may3545 said:


> That is gorgeous! I'm usually a YG girl, but now i'm loving WG as well. Ordered RG per lee, but seeing your WG makes my heart flutter. Oh no lol.


Wow! You go girl!  Can't wait to see it! I am naturally attracted to white gold, I love the sharpness and how crisp it looks! It's on my wishlist and so are other million things lol


----------



## Rami00

Fem1014 said:


> I spy a perlee cover bracelet?


hahaha! Good eye! So ch a gorgeous piece. It just got moved to second spot after I tried the 16 motif necklace


----------



## couturequeen

Finally summer so I've been wearing a lot more turquoise! Paired my VCA with Paul Morelli today.


----------



## may3545

Rami00 said:


> Wow! You go girl!  Can't wait to see it! I am naturally attracted to white gold, I love the sharpness and how crisp it looks! It's on my wishlist and so are other million things lol



The list is never ending. Next on my wish list is a magic bracelet in WG.


----------



## Coconuts40

Rami00 said:


> This one either



Oh my goodness, I have never seen this ring before, it is just stunning and looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Coconuts40

Rami00 said:


> Wow! You go girl!  Can't wait to see it!* I am naturally attracted to white gold, I love the sharpness and how crisp it looks*! It's on my wishlist and so are other million things lol



+1


----------



## Paola1976

Does anyone know what color the Vca holiday pendant for 2017 will be?


----------



## susan08

Paola1976 said:


> Does anyone know what color the Vca holiday pendant for 2017 will be?



co-ask! Can't wait to see it!
hope it's in blue or dark pink color


----------



## HADASSA

Paola1976 said:


> Does anyone know what color the Vca holiday pendant for 2017 will be?





susan08 said:


> co-ask! Can't wait to see it!
> hope it's in blue or dark pink color



This info may not be available until some time in August.


----------



## jenaps

Wasn't there a thread on guesses on what the holiday pendant would be last year?maybe we can revive it - I'm hoping it's extra special for the jubilee!


----------



## 911snowball

We could also revive the thread  " You know when you are a VCA addict when..."  because I am already been thinking about it too!


----------



## Rami00

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh my goodness, I have never seen this ring before, it is just stunning and looks fantastic on you!


Thank you! I would always look at it on the website but finally I was able to try it last week. Love it!


----------



## cmars

birkin10600 said:


> MOP Charm/Pendant. Different ways of wearing this versatile piece. Wishing you all a lovely Sunday. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3684184


Love your charm you wear it beautifully, could you tell me the size? I recently purchased one but it looks so small on me.


----------



## Sparkledolll

This is me trying to be creative by linking my bracelets together in the fist pic. Then adding a lucky bracelet to my MOP 20 motif for fun. [emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji16]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Very creative, and quite lovely!


----------



## birkin10600

cmars said:


> Love your charm you wear it beautifully, could you tell me the size? I recently purchased one but it looks so small on me.


Sorry for the late response. I am on holiday. The size is a little smaller than Magic size and bigger than a vintage size. Sorry to say that VCA rested this kind of pendant.


----------



## sbelle

Wearing my butterflies today


----------



## Florasun

Teeny tiny impulse purchase today...


----------



## klynneann

Florasun said:


> Teeny tiny impulse purchase today...
> View attachment 3751400


   
White or yellow gold??!


----------



## Florasun

klynneann said:


> White or yellow gold??!


I initially bought the YG, but then, you know how I have been wanting something in WG, so I went back the today and exchanged them, LOL. They are perfect for everyday wear.


----------



## klynneann

Florasun said:


> I initially bought the YG, but then, you know how I have been wanting something in WG, so I went back the today and exchanged them, LOL. They are perfect for everyday wear.


They're beautiful!  I'm jealous lol.  Congrats and wear them in the best of health.


----------



## nicole0612

Florasun said:


> Teeny tiny impulse purchase today...
> View attachment 3751400



Congratulations on these cuties! I have these on the wishlist too!


----------



## Coconuts40

Florasun said:


> I initially bought the YG, but then, you know how I have been wanting something in WG, so I went back the today and exchanged them, LOL. They are perfect for everyday wear.


You will love these! I have the YG and wear them every day with so many compliments.  So comfortable, and so easy to wear.
Congratulations


----------



## luvprada

Birthday gift purchased at VCA Flagship Store in NY


----------



## Florasun

luvprada said:


> Birthday gift purchased at VCA Flagship Store in NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751570



Waves! woo-hoo! You are getting a nice collection going!


----------



## Florasun

klynneann said:


> They're beautiful!  I'm jealous lol.  Congrats and wear them in the best of health.






nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations on these cuties! I have these on the wishlist too!





Coconuts40 said:


> You will love these! I have the YG and wear them every day with so many compliments.  So comfortable, and so easy to wear.
> Congratulations



Thank you all for the nice comments!
I have to say the only drawback so far are the earring backs. They are like the ones on the sweets where you have to push in the sides of the back in order to get it to slide on. It's a PITA.


----------



## luvprada

Florasun said:


> Teeny tiny impulse purchase today...
> View attachment 3751400



Love these!


----------



## Toronto24

Florasun said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments!
> I have to say the only drawback so far are the earring backs. They are like the ones on the sweets where you have to push in the sides of the back in order to get it to slide on. It's a PITA.



PITA lol.

I'm actually surprised to hear that you don't like the backings. That is one of the things I like most about the sweets and mini frivole. I feel it makes them safe. I lost my diamond solitaire from one ear before as the backings were not so secure. Perhaps it's just me but I prefer these backings [emoji4]


----------



## nanou3175

Florasun said:


> Teeny tiny impulse purchase today...
> View attachment 3751400



Congrats! They are on my wish list.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sweets on Monday [emoji16]


----------



## ChaneLisette

Florasun said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments!
> I have to say the only drawback so far are the earring backs. They are like the ones on the sweets where you have to push in the sides of the back in order to get it to slide on. It's a PITA.


You can order butterfly earring backs for the sweets and they are really secure. I had the most difficult time with those French backs and was able to order butterfly earring backs in white gold and yellow gold through my SA.


----------



## Florasun

ChaneLisette said:


> You can order butterfly earring backs for the sweets and they are really secure. I had the most difficult time with those French backs and was able to order butterfly earring backs in white gold and yellow gold through my SA.


Thanks! That is good to know, and I may do that soon.
My vintage Alhambra earrings are bad also, pinching my ears to the point that I have to wait a couple of days before I can wear another pair. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## 911snowball

It happened to me.  Upon the suggestion of members of tpf, I requested that the standard posts be changed to  a longer , thinner post.  I did this my vintage alhambra pave yg and my wg pave frivole. What a difference!  I can now wear my earrings every day without pain or redness.  Changing the posts was sufficient for me although my SA offered to adjust the clasp as well if I wished it to be loosened a bit.   I was in actual pain wearing my beautiful earrings, now they are perfect. Suggest you approach your SA , they should be able to solve this for you.


----------



## may3545

Tada! Rose gold per lee clover. So thrilled. Banned for a while now lol. View media item 3022


----------



## Florasun

911snowball said:


> It happened to me.  Upon the suggestion of members of tpf, I requested that the standard posts be changed to  a longer , thinner post.  I did this my vintage alhambra pave yg and my wg pave frivole. What a difference!  I can now wear my earrings every day without pain or redness.  Changing the posts was sufficient for me although my SA offered to adjust the clasp as well if I wished it to be loosened a bit.   I was in actual pain wearing my beautiful earrings, now they are perfect. Suggest you approach your SA , they should be able to solve this for you.


Thank you! I also have the WG pave frivole. I wifi be sure to check on new posts the next time I call or go by Neiman Marcus.


----------



## valnsw

With pave frivole earclips today, Socrates btf ring and perlee bangle (not pictured). Got photobombed by my girl


----------



## nicole0612

valnsw said:


> With pave frivole earclips today, Socrates btf ring and perlee bangle (not pictured). Got photobombed by my girl



These are incredibly beautiful!


----------



## Mali_

may3545 said:


> Tada! Rose gold per lee clover. So thrilled. Banned for a while now lol. View media item 3022


That's is beeyooteeful -the bracelet I want most


----------



## valnsw

nicole0612 said:


> These are incredibly beautiful!



Thanks dear


----------



## eggpudding

I've gone crazy starting my vintage alhambra collection - could not resist the 5 motif bracelet, pendant and earrings on my first go .....  bracelet pictured here with my YG love cuff!


----------



## pazt

Last night at a birthday dinner party wearing my 10-motif white MOP + 5-motif white MOP bracelet + extender and also wearing 2 rings combined - white MOP and carnelian (1st pic).


----------



## kewave

Clovers overload...


----------



## Mali_

kewave said:


> Clovers overload...


And yet, well-done...


----------



## Christofle

kewave said:


> Clovers overload...



Loving your malachite !


----------



## HADASSA

Congratulations to all of you who got new pieces and those who continue to enjoy pieces already in their collection - they are ALL gorgeous in their own way


----------



## HADASSA

kewave said:


> Clovers overload...



"OVERLOAD" tastefully done on your crisp black T-shirt. What brand is it?


----------



## Violet Bleu

kewave said:


> Clovers overload...


This look is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kewave

Mali_ said:


> And yet, well-done...





Christofle said:


> Loving your malachite !





HADASSA said:


> "OVERLOAD" tastefully done on your crisp black T-shirt. What brand is it?


It's actually a dark olive green TRF dress from Zara. 



Violet Bleu said:


> This look is absolutely beautiful!



This look was really a spur of moment and not what I would usually do but thanks for all your kind words and likes


----------



## eternallove4bag

My first VCA piece and first post in this thread [emoji28]....and I couldn't be happier! Thank u for letting me sharing [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Lisa-SH

eternallove4bag said:


> My first VCA piece and first post in this thread [emoji28]....and I couldn't be happier! Thank u for letting me sharing [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760059


Beautiful. Also love the Hermes CDC bracelet


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> My first VCA piece and first post in this thread [emoji28]....and I couldn't be happier! Thank u for letting me sharing [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760059


 
A beautiful choice!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you everyone for your likes [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Lisa-SH said:


> Beautiful. Also love the Hermes CDC bracelet


Thank you so much[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



NikkisABagGirl said:


> A beautiful choice!


Thank you my dear[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## valnsw

On way to Birthday


----------



## Alena21

Can someone post pics of their grey mother of pearl 10 or 20 motifs?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Alena21 said:


> Can someone post pics of their grey mother of pearl 10 or 20 motifs?


That would be a special order as gray mop has not been officially offered. I know that a bracelet has been approved (and posted on TPF) before.
Every year I cross my fingers that gray mop will be offered. I don't wish to pay a premium for a SO so I wait....and wait....


----------



## Alena21

texasgirliegirl said:


> That would be a special order as gray mop has not been officially offered. I know that a bracelet has been approved (and posted on TPF) before.
> Every year I cross my fingers that gray mop will be offered. I don't wish to pay a premium for a SO so I wait....and wait....



What is the premium for special order?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Alena21 said:


> What is the premium for special order?


Probably best to discuss with your SA should you seriously consider requesting a special order.


----------



## eternallove4bag

valnsw said:


> On way to Birthday



This is exquisite [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## valnsw

eternallove4bag said:


> This is exquisite [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank u 

Realized I should have corrected it, was on my way to somebody's celebration


----------



## Thatgirl00

Sweet Alhambra in white gold with diamonds with one of my Loves.


----------



## valnsw

Cosmos mop pendant in action.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Truly "In Action"....just did the Labyrinth Rock Scramble/Lemon Squeeze at Mohonk with DS1 and yes, my 10-motif. Because why not? Actually this is a two-fer because they sell this amazing tiny stretchy backpack (which I'm wearing) that perfectly fit my B25 so I wouldn't have to leave it behind. [emoji33][emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]

Terrible pic of me (time to lay off the self tanner [emoji51]) but I love that DS wanted to take it. And it's certainly not your typical action shot!


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Truly "In Action"....just did the Labyrinth Rock Scramble/Lemon Squeeze at Mohonk with DS1 and yes, my 10-motif. Because why not? Actually this is a two-fer because they sell this amazing tiny stretchy backpack (which I'm wearing) that perfectly fit my B25 so I wouldn't have to leave it behind. [emoji33][emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]
> 
> Terrible pic of me (time to lay off the self tanner [emoji51]) but I love that DS wanted to take it. And it's certainly not your typical action shot!
> 
> View attachment 3764441



I like the Jergens tan [emoji6]

And the Carnelian isn't too bad either [emoji1360]


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> Cosmos mop pendant in action.



Lovely as always valnsw [emoji257]


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> Lovely as always valnsw [emoji257]



Thanks dear 

Hope to see your action shots!


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> I like the Jergens tan [emoji6]
> 
> And the Carnelian isn't too bad either [emoji1360]



Thank you! I was going to say that it's the only self tanner that doesn't turn me orange, but this picture seems to be telling another story. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Truly "In Action"....just did the Labyrinth Rock Scramble/Lemon Squeeze at Mohonk with DS1 and yes, my 10-motif. Because why not? Actually this is a two-fer because they sell this amazing tiny stretchy backpack (which I'm wearing) that perfectly fit my B25 so I wouldn't have to leave it behind. [emoji33][emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]
> 
> Terrible pic of me (time to lay off the self tanner [emoji51]) but I love that DS wanted to take it. And it's certainly not your typical action shot!
> 
> View attachment 3764441



What a sweet photo of you and DS! Your carnelian is gorgeous and you always look beautiful.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> What a sweet photo of you and DS! Your carnelian is gorgeous and you always look beautiful.



Thank you so much, Nicole!!! [emoji8] 

No makeup, crazy hair, covered in sweat....but so happy to spend time with DS. And he was really happy, too. DH is extremely spontaneous, he planned this trip Thursday night, and DS had to rearrange some plans so I'm glad he enjoyed coming here. Most of the time this kid's schedule is truly crazy.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Thank you so much, Nicole!!! [emoji8]
> 
> No makeup, crazy hair, covered in sweat....but so happy to spend time with DS. And he was really happy, too. DH is extremely spontaneous, he planned this trip Thursday night, and DS had to rearrange some plans so I'm glad he enjoyed coming here. Most of the time this kid's schedule is truly crazy.



Your beauty shines through and the smile of joy with DS makes it even more lovely. I hope my DS wants to take on adventures with me when he is older. What a cute memory.


----------



## wantitneedit

BBC said:


> Truly "In Action"....just did the Labyrinth Rock Scramble/Lemon Squeeze at Mohonk with DS1 and yes, my 10-motif. Because why not? Actually this is a two-fer because they sell this amazing tiny stretchy backpack (which I'm wearing) that perfectly fit my B25 so I wouldn't have to leave it behind. [emoji33][emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]
> 
> Terrible pic of me (time to lay off the self tanner [emoji51]) but I love that DS wanted to take it. And it's certainly not your typical action shot!
> 
> View attachment 3764441


wow, rocking VCA in the outdoors!!  BBC, you are so beautiful and a real knockout and radiate such warmth in this pic.  Your DS is stunningly gorgeous - and you and your DH are raising lovely boys that appreciate spending time with mum and dad.  Great role models all around....
p.s. never change your hair colour.  My absolute fav!!!


----------



## Toronto24

BBC said:


> Truly "In Action"....just did the Labyrinth Rock Scramble/Lemon Squeeze at Mohonk with DS1 and yes, my 10-motif. Because why not? Actually this is a two-fer because they sell this amazing tiny stretchy backpack (which I'm wearing) that perfectly fit my B25 so I wouldn't have to leave it behind. [emoji33][emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]
> 
> Terrible pic of me (time to lay off the self tanner [emoji51]) but I love that DS wanted to take it. And it's certainly not your typical action shot!
> 
> View attachment 3764441



What a beautiful photo [emoji173]️.  I can only hope that my sons enjoy spending quality time with me when they are your son's age!


----------



## klynneann

BBC said:


> Truly "In Action"....just did the Labyrinth Rock Scramble/Lemon Squeeze at Mohonk with DS1 and yes, my 10-motif. Because why not? Actually this is a two-fer because they sell this amazing tiny stretchy backpack (which I'm wearing) that perfectly fit my B25 so I wouldn't have to leave it behind. [emoji33][emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]
> 
> Terrible pic of me (time to lay off the self tanner [emoji51]) but I love that DS wanted to take it. And it's certainly not your typical action shot!
> 
> View attachment 3764441


I love this picture!  You both look very happy.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aww....you all are so kind and made me feel good! 



wantitneedit said:


> wow, rocking VCA in the outdoors!!  BBC, you are so beautiful and a real knockout and radiate such warmth in this pic.  Your DS is stunningly gorgeous - and you and your DH are raising lovely boys that appreciate spending time with mum and dad.  Great role models all around....
> p.s. never change your hair colour.  My absolute fav!!!



Yes it seems to be unanimous I shouldn't change the color and it would be too much of a hassle with my wardrobe. I just have a fear of looking ridiculous/too old for my hair. Thanks for all the compliments!!



Toronto24 said:


> What a beautiful photo [emoji173]️.  I can only hope that my sons enjoy spending quality time with me when they are your son's age!



Thank you, Toronto24 - I am lucky in that regard, but DS1 and I are also very similar in our tastes and humor. We butt heads a lot too (as is usual with teenagers) but no one stays mad for long. 



klynneann said:


> I love this picture!  You both look very happy.



Thank you, Klynneann! He usually hates my frequent photo taking but was all into it yesterday, so we were just being in the moment and enjoying the time.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Truly "In Action"....just did the Labyrinth Rock Scramble/Lemon Squeeze at Mohonk with DS1 and yes, my 10-motif. Because why not? Actually this is a two-fer because they sell this amazing tiny stretchy backpack (which I'm wearing) that perfectly fit my B25 so I wouldn't have to leave it behind. [emoji33][emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]
> 
> Terrible pic of me (time to lay off the self tanner [emoji51]) but I love that DS wanted to take it. And it's certainly not your typical action shot!
> 
> View attachment 3764441


Wonderful photo and your son's dimple is adorable.


----------



## kimber418

BBC said:


> Truly "In Action"....just did the Labyrinth Rock Scramble/Lemon Squeeze at Mohonk with DS1 and yes, my 10-motif. Because why not? Actually this is a two-fer because they sell this amazing tiny stretchy backpack (which I'm wearing) that perfectly fit my B25 so I wouldn't have to leave it behind. [emoji33][emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]
> 
> Terrible pic of me (time to lay off the self tanner [emoji51]) but I love that DS wanted to take it. And it's certainly not your typical action shot!
> 
> View attachment 3764441


BBC, what an adorable photo of you and your son!  I also love that you are wearing your 10 motif carnelian.  Gorgeous.


----------



## CATEYES

BBC said:


> Truly "In Action"....just did the Labyrinth Rock Scramble/Lemon Squeeze at Mohonk with DS1 and yes, my 10-motif. Because why not? Actually this is a two-fer because they sell this amazing tiny stretchy backpack (which I'm wearing) that perfectly fit my B25 so I wouldn't have to leave it behind. [emoji33][emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]
> 
> Terrible pic of me (time to lay off the self tanner [emoji51]) but I love that DS wanted to take it. And it's certainly not your typical action shot!
> 
> View attachment 3764441


You look gorgeous and so does your son! The red carnelian 10 motif is stunning So happy you wear it during casual too!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Truly "In Action"....just did the Labyrinth Rock Scramble/Lemon Squeeze at Mohonk with DS1 and yes, my 10-motif. Because why not? Actually this is a two-fer because they sell this amazing tiny stretchy backpack (which I'm wearing) that perfectly fit my B25 so I wouldn't have to leave it behind. [emoji33][emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]
> 
> Terrible pic of me (time to lay off the self tanner [emoji51]) but I love that DS wanted to take it. And it's certainly not your typical action shot!
> 
> View attachment 3764441



What a lovely pic my dear! U look stunning and it's so good to see you using the 10 motif casually ... super chic [emoji108][emoji173]️[emoji173]️... love this pic of u and ur DS[emoji173]️


----------



## may3545

My perlee clover is getting lots of mileage.


----------



## valnsw

Happy Saturday to all!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Happy Saturday to all!


Is your Evelyne bag RC?


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> Is your Evelyne bag RC?



Hi TGG,

No, it's bougainvillea, an older stamp colour. Had this for 6 years plus?

I understand H is bringing back bougainvillea again, not sure how different it will be.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Hi TGG,
> 
> No, it's bougainvillea, an older stamp colour. Had this for 6 years plus?
> 
> I understand H is bringing back bougainvillea again, not sure how different it will be.


It is such a pretty color!
I thought we were twins because mine is RC and looks similar to yours.  A red evelyne is such a wonderful, versatile, happy bag don't you think?  Surprisingly neutral too!!
LOVE your butterfly ring and perlee bracelet.


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> It is such a pretty color!
> I thought we were twins because mine is RC and looks similar to yours.  A red evelyne is such a wonderful, versatile, happy bag don't you think?  Surprisingly neutral too!!
> LOVE your butterfly ring and perlee bracelet.



Yes I love the Evelyne! It's one of my most used bags and in fact, my first H bag. 

Ooh I love RC!  It's such a gorgeous red too!

Thanks TGG  for the compliments. Loving how much the butterfly ring is working out so well and so wearable. 

Are u going for this ring or perhaps the perlee clover bangle first?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Yes I love the Evelyne! It's one of my most used bags and in fact, my first H bag.
> 
> Ooh I love RC!  It's such a gorgeous red too!
> 
> Thanks TGG  for the compliments. Loving how much the butterfly ring is working out so well and so wearable.
> 
> Are u going for this ring or perhaps the perlee clover bangle first?


While tempting, I don't wear any other rings besides my engagement and wedding ring.  That helps remove some degree of temptation, right?   After collecting VCA for years, I have decided to wait to see what will be offered for the 50th before making any major purchases.  I really do love that bracelet!  I also really adore the butterfly earrings (pg/mop)....it never ends...


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> Happy Saturday to all!



You've inspired me to try my signature Perlee with the butterfly ring. I really like the clean look of these 2 combo so thank you! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> You've inspired me to try my signature Perlee with the butterfly ring. I really like the clean look of these 2 combo so thank you! [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772992



Thanks dear Natalie! You have certainly inspired me too with your collection and I love to ogle your gorgeous arm candy  as always!


----------



## Violet Bleu

.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> You've inspired me to try my signature Perlee with the butterfly ring. I really like the clean look of these 2 combo so thank you! [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772992


Love it my bling queen [emoji73]... your posts are always droolworthy[emoji7]



valnsw said:


> Happy Saturday to all!


Simple, elegant and classy [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



may3545 said:


> View attachment 3767667
> 
> 
> My perlee clover is getting lots of mileage.


Love this bracelet! A statement piece [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Got my second VCA piece and I am hooked! Happy Monday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Morrison7552

I got a Van Cleef necklace today and I love it!


----------



## amaretti

My first Alhambra ring. Love it !!


----------



## Alena21

Does anyone have the Letterwood necklace/bracelet??
Please post pics!


----------



## CATEYES

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 3774628
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Van Cleef necklace today and I love it!


Ummm your shirt distracted me-love The Smiths!!!! Oh and the  sweets necklace too


----------



## Morrison7552

CATEYES said:


> Ummm your shirt distracted me-love The Smiths!!!! Oh and the  sweets necklace too



Awww thank you! My favorite things bundled up in one picture hahah


----------



## uhpharm01

eternallove4bag said:


> Got my second VCA piece and I am hooked! Happy Monday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774003


Great Collection!  Pretty Nail polish, too!


----------



## CATEYES

Having a little fun!


----------



## eternallove4bag

CATEYES said:


> Having a little fun!



Ooooh pretty! Love this pendant


----------



## eternallove4bag

uhpharm01 said:


> Great Collection!  Pretty Nail polish, too!



Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lisawhit

Small perlee gold hoops with 2015 pink porcelain holiday pendant


----------



## 4LV

Pave small frivole earrings and 10 motif chalcedony necklace. Happy Saturday!


----------



## 4LV

I am on a roll with frivoles. Here is my new BTF frivole ring. Hehe. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## drpn21

Wearing my grey mop 10 motif today. 
It's a horrible gloomy rainy day so the light is not the best, I will try and post a better picture the next time I wear it.


----------



## Violet Bleu

CATEYES said:


> Having a little fun!


Do you have a mod pic?


----------



## klynneann

4LV said:


> View attachment 3779383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pave small frivole earrings and 10 motif chalcedony necklace. Happy Saturday!





drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3779470
> View attachment 3779471
> 
> 
> Wearing my grey mop 10 motif today.
> It's a horrible gloomy rainy day so the light is not the best, I will try and post a better picture the next time I wear it.



OMG, first chalcedony and then grey MOP - you guys are killing me!!


----------



## CATEYES

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3779470
> View attachment 3779471
> 
> 
> Wearing my grey mop 10 motif today.
> It's a horrible gloomy rainy day so the light is not the best, I will try and post a better picture the next time I wear it.


Amazing grey mop 10 motif!


----------



## Sparkledolll

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3779470
> View attachment 3779471
> 
> 
> Wearing my grey mop 10 motif today.
> It's a horrible gloomy rainy day so the light is not the best, I will try and post a better picture the next time I wear it.



Stunning! Wow [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3779470
> View attachment 3779471
> 
> 
> Wearing my grey mop 10 motif today.
> It's a horrible gloomy rainy day so the light is not the best, I will try and post a better picture the next time I wear it.


Thank you for taking the time to share this photo. 
So beautiful!!!  I sincerely hope that VCA chooses to offer gray mop someday. It would be a logical addition based on the limited number of pieces currently already.


----------



## Zucnarf

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3779470
> View attachment 3779471
> 
> 
> Wearing my grey mop 10 motif today.
> It's a horrible gloomy rainy day so the light is not the best, I will try and post a better picture the next time I wear it.



Gorgeus


----------



## may3545

My lucky necklace. I get so many compliments when I wear it. Not an action due to poor lighting, but it's so fun to look at.


----------



## eternallove4bag

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3779470
> View attachment 3779471
> 
> 
> Wearing my grey mop 10 motif today.
> It's a horrible gloomy rainy day so the light is not the best, I will try and post a better picture the next time I wear it.



It's seriously stunning [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## floflo

may3545 said:


> View attachment 3780444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lucky necklace. I get so many compliments when I wear it. Not an action due to poor lighting, but it's so fun to look at.



Love the variation of the charms!!  [emoji256]


----------



## may3545

"I may be overdoing the VCA," said no one ever.


----------



## pazt

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3779470
> View attachment 3779471
> 
> 
> Wearing my grey mop 10 motif today.
> It's a horrible gloomy rainy day so the light is not the best, I will try and post a better picture the next time I wear it.



WOW!!!


----------



## kate2828

may3545 said:


> View attachment 3781055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I may be overdoing the VCA," said no one ever.



Love this quote and your beautiful necklace!


----------



## **Chanel**

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3779470
> View attachment 3779471
> 
> 
> Wearing my grey mop 10 motif today.
> It's a horrible gloomy rainy day so the light is not the best, I will try and post a better picture the next time I wear it.



Wow, drooling over here !
Was this a special order and did you have it lenghtened? It's a stunner for sure !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

may3545 said:


> View attachment 3781055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I may be overdoing the VCA," said no one ever.


Oh wow May!!
You are one brave soul....and you can certainly pull this one off better than most.
Love the quote!!


----------



## drpn21

**Chanel** said:


> Wow, drooling over here !
> Was this a special order and did you have it lenghtened? It's a stunner for sure !



Thankyou very much!
Yes it was a special order. I didn't have it lengthened, it's the same length as my white mop 10 motif 

Here is a photo of it on my dressing table ( with the bracelet ) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, it captures the different shades of the stone much better.


----------



## **Chanel**

drpn21 said:


> Thankyou very much!
> Yes it was a special order. I didn't have it lengthened, it's the same length as my white mop 10 motif
> 
> Here is a photo of it on my dressing table ( with the bracelet )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it captures the different shades of the stone much better.



Thank you for sharing, it is really gorgeous !


----------



## klynneann

drpn21 said:


> Thankyou very much!
> Yes it was a special order. I didn't have it lengthened, it's the same length as my white mop 10 motif
> 
> Here is a photo of it on my dressing table ( with the bracelet )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it captures the different shades of the stone much better.


Just fantastic!!


----------



## Toronto24

Admiring the reflection of my MOP Alhambra ring in the mirror on this beautiful day [emoji178]


----------



## 911snowball

drpn21, I have been lusting over gray mop for so long!  Thank you so much for posting this.  I am saving this photo as I have decided if they do not do this combo for the 50th, I am going to bite the bullet and do an SO.  I would wear this all the time-LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## drpn21

911snowball said:


> drpn21, I have been lusting over gray mop for so long!  Thank you so much for posting this.  I am saving this photo as I have decided if they do not do this combo for the 50th, I am going to bite the bullet and do an SO.  I would wear this all the time-LOVE LOVE LOVE



You're welcome! Very happy to enable


----------



## uhpharm01

eternallove4bag said:


> Got my second VCA piece and I am hooked! Happy Monday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774003


Very nice.  You have a Lexus car. Wow.


----------



## Mali_

drpn21 said:


> Thankyou very much!
> Yes it was a special order. I didn't have it lengthened, it's the same length as my white mop 10 motif
> 
> Here is a photo of it on my dressing table ( with the bracelet )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it captures the different shades of the stone much better.


A dream...in 10 and 20....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

drpn21 said:


> Thankyou very much!
> Yes it was a special order. I didn't have it lengthened, it's the same length as my white mop 10 motif
> 
> Here is a photo of it on my dressing table ( with the bracelet )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it captures the different shades of the stone much better.


This is so beautiful!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rami00 said:


> Not mine yet!


Gosh, do I love this, and the virevolte ring on your next post too.

Madly shaking my money tree.


----------



## eternallove4bag

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice.  You have a Lexus car. Wow.



Thank you so much! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... yes[emoji28]


----------



## pazt

Malachite magic pendant 
Malachite bracelet 
MOP bracelet
Perlee clover ring


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> Malachite magic pendant
> Malachite bracelet
> MOP bracelet
> Perlee clover ring
> 
> View attachment 3787443



Pazt, you are teaching us that Malachite goes with any colour [emoji1360]


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> Pazt, you are teaching us that Malachite goes with any colour [emoji1360]



It does!!! Love wearing it with blue or orange!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

pazt said:


> Malachite magic pendant
> Malachite bracelet
> MOP bracelet
> Perlee clover ring
> 
> View attachment 3787443



So much eye candy here!! Love it!


----------



## lisawhit

Love Love Love these small perlee hoops!


----------



## gagabag

Long day today at work. Wearing this butterfly to perk me up [emoji4]


----------



## Violet Bleu

gagabag said:


> Long day today at work. Wearing this butterfly to perk me up [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3789865


Love your necklace and your Loves!!!


----------



## gagabag

Violet Bleu said:


> Love your necklace and your Loves!!!



[emoji4] thank you!


----------



## birkin10600

Sharing this photo of me wearing my Lucky turquoise butterfly pendant necklace! Wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## Violet Bleu

birkin10600 said:


> Sharing this photo of me wearing my Lucky turquoise butterfly pendant necklace! Wish you all a wonderful day!
> View attachment 3790667


So very pretty.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Stacking or layering, whatever you call it..  frivole came home with me to join the 2 sweet sisters


----------



## birkin10600

Violet Bleu said:


> So very pretty.


Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## valnsw

With frivole yg earclips, onyx LE pendant, perlee bangle and mop butterfly btf ring today.
Loading the VCA today


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> With frivole yg earclips, onyx LE pendant, perlee bangle and mop butterfly btf ring today.
> Loading the VCA today


Perfection!!


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perfection!!



Thanks TGG! 

Trying to wear my VCA whenever I can.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Thanks TGG!
> 
> Trying to wear my VCA whenever I can.


You wear it so beautifully.
I love your btf ring. It's subtle yet striking all at once.
Are you planning to buy the LE onyx earrings?


----------



## 4LV

Here is mine in action


----------



## 4LV

Sorry for the huge picture


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> You wear it so beautifully.
> I love your btf ring. It's subtle yet striking all at once.
> Are you planning to buy the LE onyx earrings?



I decided to pass on them even though my SA offered to reserve a pair. I'm not so sure now after seeing the photos posted ... but I have to be good, wanting to see what this year's LE pendant would be like and next year 50th anniversary items would be. 

How about yourself? Are u planning to get the LE onyx earclips?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> I decided to pass on them even though my SA offered to reserve a pair. I'm not so sure now after seeing the photos posted ... but I have to be good, wanting to see what this year's LE pendant would be like and next year 50th anniversary items would be.
> 
> How about yourself? Are u planning to get the LE onyx earclips?


We share the same plan. 
Since I already have the vintage onyx earrings I can't really justify the LE version. 
I can't wait to see the new holiday pendant along with the 50th anniversary items.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Wearing RG 5 motif VA with Perlee d'or. Happy Sunday Ladies!


----------



## pazt

Sunday brunch w family wearing my letterwood 10 motif necklace + 5 motif bracelet + an extender


----------



## Sparkledolll

Trying out different ways to wear my RG sweets. [emoji16]


----------



## lisawhit

Natalie j said:


> Trying out different ways to wear my RG sweets. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795186
> View attachment 3795188


I adore your style!  Looks fabulous!


----------



## Blingaddict

Newest addition [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sparkledolll

lisawhit said:


> I adore your style!  Looks fabulous!



Thank you!


----------



## pazt

Today wearing my malachite and letterwood bracelets and perlee clover ring in RG


----------



## Cat2708

In action at the hospital for check up ! 
Does anyone twirl their lengthy Alhambra bracelet  to adjust the length instead of removing the links?


----------



## kimber418

Cat2708 said:


> In action at the hospital for check up !
> Does anyone twirl their lengthy Alhambra bracelet  to adjust the length instead of removing the links?


Why wouldn't you just get it to fit you by having some links removed?  I think over time twirling the gold links will weaken them.  I would not suggest doing this.  Just my opinion...


----------



## mimibee

I got my bracelet from Neiman, does it cost to adjust the length? Thanks for advising


----------



## kimber418

Yes!  They will send it in for you.  They will do it in a way that you won't even know.  It will not take away from the look of the bracelet.   I would hate for you to put all that stress on the gold over time.  Call your SA.  It shouldn't take long to get it adjusted.


----------



## Cat2708

kimber418 said:


> Why wouldn't you just get it to fit you by having some links removed?  I think over time twirling the gold links will weaken them.  I would not suggest doing this.  Just my opinion...



Just incase I want to wear it looser another time and don't have to go back and have the links re-added maybe. 
I think the links may damage if it was being pulled hard since gold is soft. I was just wondering ways other people go about not having to remove links.


----------



## 911snowball

Today at the office- my favorite pave Frivole earrings, pave VA bracelet and NYC Magic pendant. Needed all my clovers for good luck in an important meeting!


----------



## Sparkledolll

RG Perlee clover and 5 motif. My cost per wear is so low now I can justify getting more VCA [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## 911snowball

Natalie, I love your thought process- More VCA for sure!


----------



## ChaneLisette

I just bought the size 15 Love in RG and am surprised it is smaller than my small VCA which is supposed to be 14.5 cm. My size 16 Love used to be bigger than my VCA so who knows.


----------



## Violet Bleu

ChaneLisette said:


> I just bought the size 15 Love in RG and am surprised it is smaller than my small VCA which is supposed to be 14.5 cm. My size 16 Love used to be bigger than my VCA so who knows.
> 
> View attachment 3799396


Hmmm. . . This is very interesting.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I just bought the size 15 Love in RG and am surprised it is smaller than my small VCA which is supposed to be 14.5 cm. My size 16 Love used to be bigger than my VCA so who knows.
> 
> View attachment 3799396


Oh no. 
Did you plan for them to be the same diameter?


----------



## ChaneLisette

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh no.
> Did you plan for them to be the same diameter?


I definitely thought they would be closer in size and the Love would still be bigger. I thought the beading on the VCA would protect it from the Love going over it like the size 16 Love did. Now I think the VCA might go over the Love. Not a deal breaker and since the Love will stay on I am happy it is smaller. I wonder if the small VCA is actually 15.5 cm and not 14.5 cm like the website states. 

**Edited to add that now the US website says "wrist size 5.6 inches" which is 14.2 cm and makes me think they are implying that it will fit a wrist up to that size. Perhaps the small VCA bangle is closer to 15.5 cm.


----------



## Orange_Fizz

My first and only VCA and it was from my dear hubby for our wedding - the Eternity band. Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]


----------



## breeze22

Natalie j said:


> RG Perlee clover and 5 motif. My cost per wear is so low now I can justify getting more VCA [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798673



Haha! I need to think like you and wear mine more often to get my cost per wear down. That way I can consider any future purchases... especially if any of the limited edition piece are going to be stunning!


----------



## breeze22

On my way out right now to enjoy the nice weather.


----------



## lynne_ross

ChaneLisette said:


> I just bought the size 15 Love in RG and am surprised it is smaller than my small VCA which is supposed to be 14.5 cm. My size 16 Love used to be bigger than my VCA so who knows.
> 
> View attachment 3799396


Do you wear VCA daily? Still considering getting bracelet to stack with my loves but I want something I will wear daily.


----------



## ChaneLisette

lynne_ross said:


> Do you wear VCA daily? Still considering getting bracelet to stack with my loves but I want something I will wear daily.


For the cost of the VCA, I try to wear it daily. I do remove it when I am home because I do not want it to get dirty or damaged.


----------



## Toronto24

My new Estelle wedding band [emoji173]️ 

Purchased on our 10 year anniversary to replace my previous wedding band I lost while at work [emoji29]

I am having my engagement ring reset with a thinner band so please excuse the temporary stack.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> RG Perlee clover and 5 motif. My cost per wear is so low now I can justify getting more VCA [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798673


So beautiful!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Toronto24 said:


> My new Estelle wedding band [emoji173]️
> 
> Purchased on our 10 year anniversary to replace my previous wedding band I lost while at work [emoji29]
> 
> I am having my engagement ring reset with a thinner band so please excuse the temporary stack.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3801210



Beautiful ring Toronto! I wish they would make a bracelet version of your ring. [emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> So beautiful!



Thank you Kimber [emoji8]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Toronto24 said:


> My new Estelle wedding band [emoji173]️
> 
> Purchased on our 10 year anniversary to replace my previous wedding band I lost while at work [emoji29]
> 
> I am having my engagement ring reset with a thinner band so please excuse the temporary stack.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3801210


Pretty ring. 
The precious little baby hand is especially beautiful.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Beautiful ring Toronto! I wish they would make a bracelet version of your ring. [emoji16]


I agree with you!!
I would much prefer a skinny bracelet (like two perles d'or with a row of diamonds in between) vs  the newest perlee bracelet that Patz kindly posted for us to see.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with you!!
> I would much prefer a skinny bracelet (like two perles d'or with a row of diamonds in between) vs  the newest perlee bracelet that Patz kindly posted for us to see.



You know, with Cartier and VCA both belonging to the same parent company(Richemont), just what Cartier did with the Thin L[emoji173]️VE, VCA could have done a skinny Perlee Signature.

TGG, I guess it will be similar in design without the diamonds.

At least give us options [emoji35]


----------



## Violet Bleu

HADASSA said:


> You know, with Cartier and VCA both belonging to the same parent company(Richemont), just what Cartier did with the Thin L[emoji173]️VE, VCA could have done a skinny Perlee Signature.
> 
> TGG, I guess it will be similar in design without the diamonds.
> 
> At least give us options [emoji35]


This is such a great idea!!!!


----------



## Toronto24

Natalie j said:


> Beautiful ring Toronto! I wish they would make a bracelet version of your ring. [emoji16]



Thank you  Yes a bracelet/bangle in this design would be beautiful!


----------



## Toronto24

texasgirliegirl said:


> Pretty ring.
> The precious little baby hand is especially beautiful.



Thank you! Enjoying the last bits of summer


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with you!!
> I would much prefer a skinny bracelet (like two perles d'or with a row of diamonds in between) vs  the newest perlee bracelet that Patz kindly posted for us to see.



TGG, saw this on IG (photo credits livnatkopit) and thought this might be what you were describing.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Weekend stack. Magic bracelet with tennis bracelets [emoji16]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> TGG, saw this on IG (photo credits livnatkopit) and thought this might be what you were describing.
> 
> View attachment 3803948


VCA should offer this....


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA should offer this....


Well, we are letting them know what we like...always remember the purchasing power is in our hands.


----------



## birkin10600

Byzantine alhambra bracelet with magic mop charm white gold in action. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]


----------



## pazt

Traveling this Labor Day weekend w my MOP and letterwood bracelets and perlee clover ring


----------



## TankerToad

pazt said:


> View attachment 3813334
> 
> 
> Traveling this Labor Day weekend w my MOP and letterwood bracelets and perlee clover ring



Letterwood !!!!!
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## NYTexan

Love ❤️ all these pictures and combos lately! Haven't been on the forum for awhile. This is dangerous.


----------



## NYTexan

may3545 said:


> View attachment 3781055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I may be overdoing the VCA," said no one ever.


More is better


----------



## Toronto24

Wearing my perlee couleurs btf ring. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji172]


----------



## 911snowball

Subdued black and grey today at the office. Sorry about the lopsided photo!


----------



## pazt

911snowball said:


> Subdued black and grey today at the office. Sorry about the lopsided photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818775



Love the matching pendant and phone case !!


----------



## Coconuts40

911snowball said:


> Subdued black and grey today at the office. Sorry about the lopsided photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818775



Snowball, You look so beautiful. May I ask which earrings you are wearing?


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> Subdued black and grey today at the office. Sorry about the lopsided photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818775



Great look! Your earrings are pretty too.


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you so much for the lovely compliments!  They are the wg pave frivole.


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> Thank you so much for the lovely compliments!  They are the wg pave frivole.



You wear them so beautifully!


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> Thank you so much for the lovely compliments!  They are the wg pave frivole.



My dream earrings 
Do you wear them often 
Do you recommend?


----------



## 911snowball

TT, I wear them all the time- several times a week!  For me, I do not hesitate to wear them to the office, out and about casually and, of course, for evening.  I cannot recommend them enough.  I have other VCA earrings, but I reach for these most often!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> My dream earrings
> Do you wear them often
> Do you recommend?


Here's another dream pair 
They are available in yg, wg and pg. 
The pink gold would be the perfect compliment to your letterwood.


----------



## Bee-licious

Thatgirl00 said:


> Sweet Alhambra in white gold with diamonds with one of my Loves.
> View attachment 3763624


I love the look! I want to add the sweet bracelet in rose gold but I'm worried about scratching up my love - can you tell me whether the sweet bracelet has been banging against your love and if you've noticed more scratches with them work together? Do you wear them together everyday?


----------



## TankerToad

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3820260
> 
> Here's another dream pair
> They are available in yg, wg and pg.
> The pink gold would be the perfect compliment to your letterwood.



I tried pair with multiple rows of diamonds but shorter hoops?
Like the perlee clovers without the clovers and diamonds instead 
So many wonderful choices 
A bit overwhelming...


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> TT, I wear them all the time- several times a week!  For me, I do not hesitate to wear them to the office, out and about casually and, of course, for evening.  I cannot recommend them enough.  I have other VCA earrings, but I reach for these most often!



This is what is so tempting - 
A go with everything earring 
Do you have white or yellow gold?
Looks like white gold pave?


----------



## 911snowball

My frivole is wg pave.  I am out and about doing errands today in my VA yg pave- another versatile choice!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> I tried pair with multiple rows of diamonds but shorter hoops?
> Like the perlee clovers without the clovers and diamonds instead
> So many wonderful choices
> A bit overwhelming...


I am not familiar with the pair that you are describing but I'm sure that they are beautiful.


----------



## jpezmom

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3820260
> 
> Here's another dream pair
> They are available in yg, wg and pg.
> The pink gold would be the perfect compliment to your letterwood.


Wow - this is stunning!  Do they still sell this design?  I could only find the single Perlee hoop earrings online.


----------



## birkin10600

My pave earrings on yellow gold and pink gold alhambra necklace. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jpezmom said:


> Wow - this is stunning!  Do they still sell this design?  I could only find the single Perlee hoop earrings online.


Yes


----------



## Thatgirl00

Bee-licious said:


> I love the look! I want to add the sweet bracelet in rose gold but I'm worried about scratching up my love - can you tell me whether the sweet bracelet has been banging against your love and if you've noticed more scratches with them work together? Do you wear them together everyday?


Hi!  I didn't wear them together; this was strictly for a photo op. I don't like how the sweet can slide under the sweet.


----------



## 911snowball

Wearing 2016 Holiday pendant today


----------



## sbelle

There's a long story with this,but am happy these earrings are back in my life.  They were one of the first VCA earrings I bought and I have missed them !

I wanted to share my happiness!


----------



## 911snowball

At least there was a happy ending to the story!  They are beautiful.


----------



## Bee-licious

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3822760
> 
> 
> There's a long story with this,but am happy these earrings are back in my life.  They were one of the first VCA earrings I bought and I have missed them !
> 
> I wanted to share my happiness!


I love the ear coverage, these are perfect on you wow!! How many inches across are these pave vintages? I have tiny ears and it doesn't help that my piercings were done way too low. These are my HG VCA earrings so I'm saving up for them but I can't decide between the sweets or vintage size


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3822760
> 
> 
> There's a long story with this,but am happy these earrings are back in my life.  They were one of the first VCA earrings I bought and I have missed them !
> 
> I wanted to share my happiness!



Sbelle,
Are those the ones that you lost (misplaced) a few years ago or I am imagining this?  They are beautiful!   I love WG pave vintage alhambra.   I have the YG version and I often think about adding the WG pave to my collection.
They are beautiful on you!


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> Sbelle,
> Are those the ones that you lost (misplaced) a few years ago or I am imagining this?  They are beautiful!   I love WG pave vintage alhambra.   I have the YG version and I often think about adding the WG pave to my collection.
> They are beautiful on you!



*kimber*, you are right.  
They disappeared a few years ago and never resurfaced.  I finally came to grips with the fact that they were gone for good and replaced them.  I didn't realize how much I missed them!

I bought the wg before I bought the yg pave and wore them all the time. When I got the yg, I started ignoring the wg.  Right before the wg disappeared, I had brought them out, wore them constantly for about 2 weeks straight, and was thrilled to have re-discovered the love.   And then they were gone.

I think you would love having both.


----------



## sbelle

Bee-licious said:


> I love the ear coverage, these are perfect on you wow!! How many inches across are these pave vintages? I have tiny ears and it doesn't help that my piercings were done way too low. These are my HG VCA earrings so I'm saving up for them but I can't decide between the sweets or vintage size



Thank Bee -- I think they are about 1/2 inch (anyone pipe in here if you think I am wrong!)  There is some ability to position the post in different places on the back of the earring.  I think mine is positioned lower on the back so that the earrings sits up higher on the ear.

Have you tried either pair on?  That might be the only way to tell what will work best for you.  Good luck!


----------



## nicole0612

Bee-licious, Sbelle has great advice for you.  Yes, they are just slightly over 1/2 inch (0.55 inches).  Go in and try them on, that's really the only way to know how the size works for you.


----------



## pazt

kimber418 said:


> Sbelle,
> Are those the ones that you lost (misplaced) a few years ago or I am imagining this?  They are beautiful!   I love WG pave vintage alhambra.   I have the YG version and I often think about adding the WG pave to my collection.
> They are beautiful on you!



I want them in pave white gold too! I wear my YG pave all the time and I think I need the WG too (with matching pendant - heheh) !


----------



## sbelle

pazt said:


> I want them in pave white gold too! I wear my YG pave all the time and *I think I need the WG too* (with matching pendant - heheh) !


----------



## birkin10600

I just received this yellow gold Byzantine bracelet from my personal shopper in Japan. Here's a photo attaching my MOP charm and it's perfection! I am so happy and in love. [emoji7]


----------



## Bee-licious

birkin10600 said:


> I just received this yellow gold Byzantine bracelet from my personal shopper in Japan. Here's a photo attaching my MOP charm and it's perfection! I am so happy and in love. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3823795
> View attachment 3823796


STUNNING!!! So eye catching!


----------



## MyDogTink

birkin10600 said:


> I just received this yellow gold Byzantine bracelet from my personal shopper in Japan. Here's a photo attaching my MOP charm and it's perfection! I am so happy and in love. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3823795
> View attachment 3823796



Lovely addition and your dog is so cute in the background!!


----------



## birkin10600

Bee-licious said:


> STUNNING!!! So eye catching!





MyDogTink said:


> Lovely addition and your dog is so cute in the background!!


Thank you ladies for your kind compliments! I appreciate it. [emoji4]


----------



## pazt

Sunday JOTD - white MOP + letterwood bracelets, white MOP vintage ring and perlee clover RG in the wide version band ring 

Happy Sunday !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> View attachment 3827052
> 
> 
> Sunday JOTD - white MOP + letterwood bracelets, white MOP vintage ring and perlee clover RG in the wide version band ring
> 
> Happy Sunday !


I love the white mop and the letterwood bracelets together.


----------



## valnsw

pazt said:


> View attachment 3827052
> 
> 
> Sunday JOTD - white MOP + letterwood bracelets, white MOP vintage ring and perlee clover RG in the wide version band ring
> 
> Happy Sunday !



Love your JOTD and the contrast of the mop and letterwood put together! 

Off topic, but what's the colour of your roulis and the size? TIA!


----------



## valnsw

Over the weekend with butterfly btf ring


----------



## pazt

valnsw said:


> Love your JOTD and the contrast of the mop and letterwood put together!
> 
> Off topic, but what's the colour of your roulis and the size? TIA!



Thank you! I believe it's Tomate (sp?) and it's th bigger Sz.


----------



## valnsw

pazt said:


> Thank you! I believe it's Tomate (sp?) and it's th bigger Sz.



Thanks! 
It's a gorgeous colour!


----------



## westcoastgal

20 motif and pavé ring.


----------



## rhm

westcoastgal said:


> View attachment 3829361
> 
> 20 motif and pavé ring.



Oh my Goodness! This picture is enabling me to buy the pave vintage Alhambra ring! You look so beautiful with it. 

Could I ask you why you chose the pave instead of the single diamond in the middle Alhambra ring?

I have the diamond perlee clover ring and was thinking about purchasing the single diamond alhambra ring in solid gold.


----------



## westcoastgal

rhm said:


> Oh my Goodness! This picture is enabling me to buy the pave vintage Alhambra ring! You look so beautiful with it.
> 
> Could I ask you why you chose the pave instead of the single diamond in the middle Alhambra ring?
> 
> I have the diamond perlee clover ring and was thinking about purchasing the single diamond alhambra ring in solid gold.


Thank you for the compliment! At first I was just going to buy the all gold ring to match my necklace exactly (I bought them both at the same time, and these are the only two VCA pieces I own). However when I saw this ring it just really spoke to me. So it was just sort of love at first sight. It is such a sparkly, beautiful ring and often I wear it without the necklace - just on its own. (It stands well on its own too.) I like the "theme and variation" whereby the shape matches the necklace, but the diamonds give it variety. It's a nice way to wear diamonds without wearing a wedding set. Sometimes I just want a plain gold wedding band and then this ring on my right hand. 

Maybe if you try on the ring you are considering, and then also this pavé one, you will be able to decide more easily. i think the one you are considering would show off the hammered gold better in the ring. This one is more about the overall sparkle I think. Maybe get both?


----------



## Bee-licious

may3545 said:


> Wearing yg 3 drop with mop pendant again for errands and early Mother's Day dimsum. Also, my new mop ring arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 3696981
> 
> View attachment 3696982
> 
> View attachment 3696983
> 
> View attachment 3696984


Gorgeous ring! How do I get the "nest" boxing? Is this something I should ask the SA for?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Bee-licious said:


> Gorgeous ring! How do I get the "nest" boxing? Is this something I should ask the SA for?



You get this when you order on the web! Honestly once you get it it's kind of like "where do I store this thing??!!!?!?"


----------



## Bee-licious

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You get this when you order on the web! Honestly once you get it it's kind of like "where do I store this thing??!!!?!?"


lol I guess that's sort of true... where WOULD I put it, hmmm. but it's just so pretty!!


----------



## tbbbjb

Bee-licious said:


> Gorgeous ring! How do I get the "nest" boxing? Is this something I should ask the SA for?





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You get this when you order on the web! Honestly once you get it it's kind of like "where do I store this thing??!!!?!?"





Bee-licious said:


> lol I guess that's sort of true... where WOULD I put it, hmmm. but it's just so pretty!!





I know the storage part is a bit of an issue but it is a dreamy box with the soft velveteen lining and hidden magnetic closure and it even has a pouch were I could store my COAs.  I personally think I am going to use mine to store my other empty VCA jewelry boxes.  Silly, I know but it looks stunning and I love mine!


----------



## may3545

tbbbjb said:


> I know the storage part is a bit of an issue but it is a dreamy box with the soft velveteen lining and hidden magnetic closure and it even has a pouch were I could store my COAs.  I personally think I am going to use mine to store my other empty VCA jewelry boxes.  Silly, I know but it looks stunning and I love mine!


That is what I did! Lol.


----------



## tbbbjb

may3545 said:


> That is what I did! Lol.



Great minds think alike [emoji6]!


----------



## Bee-licious

may3545 said:


> That is what I did! Lol.


I love this idea!!


----------



## sbelle

Still celebrating the return of the white gold vintage alhambra in my life !


----------



## couturequeen

Cat2708 said:


> Just incase I want to wear it looser another time and don't have to go back and have the links re-added maybe.
> I think the links may damage if it was being pulled hard since gold is soft. I was just wondering ways other people go about not having to remove links.



Neiman has never charged me for sizing. Getting it sized also means less wear on the motifis -- less banging around.


----------



## Cat2708

couturequeen said:


> Neiman has never charged me for sizing. Getting it sized also means less wear on the motifis -- less banging around.


Thanks 
I’m in Toronto and called they will be charging me to remove links


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> Still celebrating the return of the white gold vintage alhambra in my life !
> 
> View attachment 3832313


Just gorgeous.


----------



## Rami00

Frivole


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> Frivole



These are gorgeous. What size are they?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Frivole



Omg omg omg
So stunning. 
Omg love love loooooooooove!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lynne_ross said:


> These are gorgeous. What size are they?


In pave, these frivole earrings are available only in the small size.


----------



## Violet Bleu

wearing all black with Onyx


----------



## Notorious Pink

Violet Bleu said:


> wearing all black with Onyx
> View attachment 3834171



Gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Rami00

@texasgirliegirl @BBC @lynne_ross 
Thank you ladies! @BBC is right, pavé frivole only comes in the small size. I am happy that I tried these on.


----------



## Violet Bleu

BBC said:


> Gorgeous on you!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Peggieben

Violet Bleu said:


> wearing all black with Onyx
> View attachment 3834171



So beautiful [emoji7] did you add 2inches extra or keep it original?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Peggieben said:


> So beautiful [emoji7] did you add 2inches extra or keep it original?


Thank you! I kept it at the original length.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Violet Bleu said:


> wearing all black with Onyx
> View attachment 3834171


Stunning!!
This is a perfect example of how impactful a single motif can be.


----------



## 911snowball

Rami, congrats on your frivoles!  I have them and they are one of my  most often worn earrings. They go with everything.
Superb choice!


----------



## Rami00

911snowball said:


> Rami, congrats on your frivoles!  I have them and they are one of my  most often worn earrings. They go with everything.
> Superb choice!


Thank you, we are twins!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

texasgirliegirl said:


> Stunning!!
> This is a perfect example of how impactful a single motif can be.


Thank you so much TGG!


----------



## birkin10600

Rami00 said:


> Thank you, we are twins!!


Triplets![emoji4]


----------



## Coconuts40

Rami00 said:


> Frivole



Congratulations Rami, they look stunning on you!!!!


----------



## Rami00

@Coconuts40  thank you


----------



## bunnyNwife

I like dainty stuff so I create my own multi motif bracelet [emoji85] by linking up the sweet / mini bracelet.


----------



## mscupcake

bunnyNwife said:


> I like dainty stuff so I create my own multi motif bracelet [emoji85] by linking up the sweet / mini bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 3836490


This is SO pretty!


----------



## FairGrape

Rami00 said:


> Frivole



Stunning!  You rock it girl!! I still have a lot to save (bought a house an went totally overboard with furniture). But until then, I live vicariously through you and other fabulous ladies here . Did you get the long posts?


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rami00

@FairGrape Thank you! They fit perfectly so luckily I didn't have to ask for any modifications. Designing a new house sounds lot of fun!


----------



## birkin10600

Byzantine Alhambra bracelet yellow gold in action! Thanks![emoji4]


----------



## chiaoapple

birkin10600 said:


> Byzantine Alhambra bracelet yellow gold in action! Thanks![emoji4]
> View attachment 3836595


This look is so different and great! Lovely tennis bracelet as well [emoji76]


----------



## chiaoapple

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3782787
> 
> 
> Admiring the reflection of my MOP Alhambra ring in the mirror on this beautiful day [emoji178]



Such a cool picture, magic ring looks great on you.



gagabag said:


> Long day today at work. Wearing this butterfly to perk me up [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3789865



The neckline of your top (dress?) is perfect for the butterfly. Love!


Natalie j said:


> Trying out different ways to wear my RG sweets. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795186
> View attachment 3795188


Omg, every look is amazing!!


birkin10600 said:


> My pave earrings on yellow gold and pink gold alhambra necklace. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3821034


You look so fantastic here... love that the earrings are pave to give sparkle, while the RG necklace keeps things cool/slightly casual. Goes so well with the shirt.


----------



## birkin10600

chiaoapple said:


> This look is so different and great! Lovely tennis bracelet as well [emoji76]


 Thank you sweetie for your lovely compliment.[emoji4]


----------



## zenith

I bought the perlee necklace just before the price increase. The SA suggested I could layer it with the mini frivole (which I already have).


----------



## Violet Bleu

zenith said:


> View attachment 3838386
> 
> I bought the perlee necklace just before the price increase. The SA suggested I could layer it with the mini frivole (which I already have).


Oh wow! Love this combo!


----------



## chicagocat

I'm inspired to layer perlee and chalcedony ! 
Happy Friday!


----------



## luckylove

chicagocat said:


> View attachment 3838770
> 
> I'm inspired to layer perlee and chalcedony !
> Happy Friday!



so pretty!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Happy Sunday!! DH surprised me afterall for our Anniversary!!!! 
Been lusting after this piece forever it seems!!
Thank you ladies for letting me share!


----------



## luvprada

Tall1Grl said:


> Happy Sunday!! DH surprised me afterall for our Anniversary!!!!
> Been lusting after this piece forever it seems!!
> Thank you ladies for letting me share!
> View attachment 3840186



Gorgeous. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Tall1Grl

luvprada said:


> Gorgeous. Happy Anniversary!


Thank you so much @luvprada !
Would you believe hubby and I went to celebrate  with tea at the place we got married and had my Tiffanys Wedding/Engagement 1yr anniv rings stolen!!!im so devestated!!! I had used the ladies room n took off my rings so they wouldnt get gunked n I stupidly forgot! Went back they were gone!!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Tall1Grl said:


> Thank you so much @luvprada !
> Would you believe hubby and I went to celebrate  with tea at the place we got married and had my Tiffanys Wedding/Engagement 1yr anniv rings stolen!!!im so devestated!!! I had used the ladies room n took off my rings so they wouldnt get gunked n I stupidly forgot! Went back they were gone!!



Sorry to hear! Did you try contacting lost and found or security? Maybe someone turned them in for safe keeping. Praying for you.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Sorry to hear! Did you try contacting lost and found or security? Maybe someone turned them in for safe keeping. Praying for you.


Oh yes. Had housekeeping go in n ck too..2 ladies walked in as I was leaving so i have no doubt it was they or someone w/in the hr..happened in DC I dont hold any hope
Thank you @Shopgirl1996


----------



## kimber418

Tall1Grl said:


> Oh yes. Had housekeeping go in n ck too..2 ladies walked in as I was leaving so i have no doubt it was they or someone w/in the hr..happened in DC I dont hold any hope
> Thank you @Shopgirl1996



I am so sorry that happened to you.  How awful.  I know how it can happen though as I did it once also but I was at a party at a friends home and took off my rings to help clean some wine glasses.   I forgot about my rings and left them.
I was lucky though as they did not get stolen but the feeling when it happens is awful.   I hope you have some luck somehow that someone will turn them in.


----------



## Tall1Grl

kimber418 said:


> I am so sorry that happened to you.  How awful.  I know how it can happen though as I did it once also but I was at a party at a friends home and took off my rings to help clean some wine glasses.   I forgot about my rings and left them.
> I was lucky though as they did not get stolen but the feeling when it happens is awful.   I hope you have some luck somehow that someone will turn them in.


Thank you so much @kimber418 for your kind words. In fact all the ladies have been kind and I apologize  mods if this is off topic but I just want to say I appreciate everyone's kind words and help and that now it's up to the pd and insurance at this point.


----------



## bunnyNwife

My butterfly [emoji173]️ frivole stack for today :


----------



## 911snowball

VA with a twist of H samourais today


----------



## kimber418

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3842268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VA with a twist of H samourais today


SO PRETTY!  I have to wear my Pave vintage more!  Love them on you!


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you Kimber! I have been trying to rotate them in more frequently- they have such nice sparkle!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I’m having a MOP moment [emoji2]


----------



## sbelle

Yellow gold pave frivole


----------



## Coconuts40

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3845513
> 
> 
> Yellow gold pave frivole



Congratulations Sbelle, these are fantastic!!
I must say you have the BEST VCA collection !


----------



## 911snowball

the yg frivole sbelle!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3845513
> 
> 
> Yellow gold pave frivole


So beautiful!!
You always select the most wonderful pieces


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3845513
> 
> 
> Yellow gold pave frivole


Sbelle ~beautiful yellow gold pave frivole!  Great choice but I must say all your earrings are great choices!  The look gorgeous on you also!


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3845513
> 
> 
> Yellow gold pave frivole


You have been very naughty  I LVE these !!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love the white mop and the letterwood bracelets together.


+1


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> I just received this yellow gold Byzantine bracelet from my personal shopper in Japan. Here's a photo attaching my MOP charm and it's perfection! I am so happy and in love. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3823795
> View attachment 3823796


So beautiful!  And so jealous (in a good way!) of your lovely charm too!  Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> Byzantine alhambra bracelet with magic mop charm white gold in action. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3809012


OMG you have it in YG and WG!!!!?


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> So beautiful!  And so jealous (in a good way!) of your lovely charm too!  Looks beautiful on you!





purseinsanity said:


> OMG you have it in YG and WG!!!!?


Thank you sweetie for your kind words! Yes, I have both! You can call me crazy! [emoji6]


----------



## 911snowball

Good Morning !


----------



## mewt

While waiting for a chance to get my new bracelet shortened, I've resorted to wrapping it around the friendship bracelet my husband made me (after I taught him!). It's pretty fun to wear like this!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Stacking MOP, Turquoise and Magic [emoji2]


----------



## 911snowball

I also did some mixing today. I was running late and couldn't decide so I thought
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 that I would have extra good luck today with all my clovers, MOP, pave and Chalcedony.


----------



## Sparkledolll

911snowball said:


> I also did some mixing today. I was running late and couldn't decide so I thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I would have extra good luck today with all my clovers, MOP, pave and Chalcedony.



Pave [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

NataliaJ, I love it all!  Looks great!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sbelle, I love those on you!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

mewt said:


> While waiting for a chance to get my new bracelet shortened, I've resorted to wrapping it around the friendship bracelet my husband made me (after I taught him!). It's pretty fun to wear like this!



Mewt, I love this!  What a sweet husband!


----------



## MissAnnette

bunnyNwife said:


> My butterfly [emoji173]️ frivole stack for today :
> View attachment 3842023



Love the minis!!! I'm a lover of the mini and sweet bracelets!


----------



## Rami00

@Natalie j that stack looks so yummy!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> @Natalie j that stack looks so yummy!



Thanks Hun [emoji8]


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3845513
> 
> 
> Yellow gold pave frivole


 Never see the pave frivole in yg-love love love!!


----------



## MissAnnette

YG Vintage Alhambra MOP necklace, and matching YG sweet alhambra MOP bracelet


----------



## MissAnnette

The dainty and gorgeous YG sweet MOP bracelet stealing the spotlight at our anniversary dinner


----------



## Bee-licious

MissAnnette said:


> YG Vintage Alhambra MOP necklace, and matching YG sweet alhambra MOP bracelet


Looks lovely on your skintone!


----------



## Coconuts40

MissAnnette said:


> The dainty and gorgeous YG sweet MOP bracelet stealing the spotlight at our anniversary dinner



So gorgeous and I love the elegance in the simplicity of dainty VCA jewelry.   I always feel more is not always better, and you have proved this.   I also adore your Bottega knot clutch - one of my favourite clutches ever!


----------



## MissAnnette

Bee-licious said:


> Looks lovely on your skintone!



Thanks Bee-licious! I think YG is very flattering on my skin because of my brown undertones. I have a friend who is a few shades lighter than me and RG VCA pieces look amazing on her, whereas on me they're like "meh" lol. Her complexion has some red undertones, so it makes sense that the RG will be more flattering to her.

Thanks again! btw, I love your IG page!!!


----------



## MissAnnette

Coconuts40 said:


> So gorgeous and I love the elegance in the simplicity of dainty VCA jewelry.   I always feel more is not always better, and you have proved this.   I also adore your Bottega knot clutch - one of my favourite clutches ever!



Thanks!!! it is so dainty standing alone that I often take out other pieces from the stack just so the beauty of the YG MOP sweet bracelet gets the spotlight she deserves!

Thanks re: the bottega cluth. It's one of my favorite purses. I wear it sooooo often lol. I'm considering getting the same clutch in burgundy but I don't think they make it in that color, sadly!.


----------



## Gina123

Hi ladies - I haven’t posted on this thread in a while but have been coming back to see the eye candies in action! 
This was couple weeks ago to meet my GF who is also VCA enthusiast. She had on matching TDF Perlee diamond rose gold bracelet & ring!!! (Sorry, I didn’t take her photo)
Anyhow, wearing my Turquoise set.
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## baghagg

Gina123 said:


> Hi ladies - I haven’t posted on this thread in a while but have been coming back to see the eye candies in action!
> This was couple weeks ago to meet my GF who is also VCA enthusiast. She had on matching TDF Perlee diamond rose gold bracelet & ring!!! (Sorry, I didn’t take her photo)
> Anyhow, wearing my Turquoise set.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3857786


Beyond beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

Gina123 said:


> Hi ladies - I haven’t posted on this thread in a while but have been coming back to see the eye candies in action!
> This was couple weeks ago to meet my GF who is also VCA enthusiast. She had on matching TDF Perlee diamond rose gold bracelet & ring!!! (Sorry, I didn’t take her photo)
> Anyhow, wearing my Turquoise set.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3857786



Gorgeous and chic, love how the turquoise coordinates with your bag.


----------



## 911snowball

Lovely turquoise!  Also, LOVE your closet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gina123 said:


> Hi ladies - I haven’t posted on this thread in a while but have been coming back to see the eye candies in action!
> This was couple weeks ago to meet my GF who is also VCA enthusiast. She had on matching TDF Perlee diamond rose gold bracelet & ring!!! (Sorry, I didn’t take her photo)
> Anyhow, wearing my Turquoise set.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3857786


So pretty!!
Do you mind sharing what Hermes scarf you are wearing as a belt?


----------



## cloee

Gina123 said:


> Hi ladies - I haven’t posted on this thread in a while but have been coming back to see the eye candies in action!
> This was couple weeks ago to meet my GF who is also VCA enthusiast. She had on matching TDF Perlee diamond rose gold bracelet & ring!!! (Sorry, I didn’t take her photo)
> Anyhow, wearing my Turquoise set.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3857786



Understated elegance. Love everything esp. the contrast of turquoise with black. You wear it well.


----------



## Gina123

baghagg said:


> Beyond beautiful!





nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous and chic, love how the turquoise coordinates with your bag.





911snowball said:


> Lovely turquoise!  Also, LOVE your closet.



Thank you all for the kind words! [emoji8]
I bought the turquoise VCA first and my GF suggested I get a matching bag. Year later, I was lucky enough to get a matching turquoise bag.[emoji57]


----------



## Gina123

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!
> Do you mind sharing what Hermes scarf you are wearing as a belt?



Thank you Texasgirliegirl![emoji173]️

Scarf is Etude pour une parure de gala 90cm, black and white. I'm hoping H will come out with a twillie in this design.


----------



## Gina123

cloee said:


> Understated elegance. Love everything esp. the contrast of turquoise with black. You wear it well.



Thank you very much cloee! [emoji8]


----------



## birkin10600

Loving all the VCA action postings here. [emoji7] Here's my contribution. Thank you.


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> Loving all the VCA action postings here. [emoji7] Here's my contribution. Thank you.
> View attachment 3858964



Your turquoise set is so stunning, it really pops against the chic black and cream look.


----------



## birkin10600

nicole0612 said:


> Your turquoise set is so stunning, it really pops against the chic black and cream look.


Thank you for your lovely comment! [emoji7]


----------



## Suzie

birkin10600 said:


> Loving all the VCA action postings here. [emoji7] Here's my contribution. Thank you.
> View attachment 3858964


Wow, just wow, simply stunning!


----------



## birkin10600

Suzie said:


> Wow, just wow, simply stunning!


Thank you dear for your nice comment![emoji7]


----------



## pazt

Sunday brunch - wearing my SO pink sevre bracelet


----------



## pazt

Off to brunch - wearing 10 + 5 motif WMOP as necklace, vintage pave YG diamond earrings and SO pink sevre bracelet


----------



## Junkenpo

Casual Frivole, haha.


----------



## nicole0612

Junkenpo said:


> Casual Frivole, haha.



It is wonderful to see this earring look so playful when worn with casual clothing. It seems so versatile, having different moods when worn with different styles of clothing. I can't wait to receive mine


----------



## lisawhit

nicole0612 said:


> It is wonderful to see this earring look so playful when worn with casual clothing. It seems so versatile, having different moods when worn with different styles of clothing. I can't wait to receive mine



I've been guilty of being in public with my Hermes bag, vca jewelry, and wearing Crocs.  My sister busts out laughing while shaking her head...


----------



## Gina123

birkin10600 said:


> Loving all the VCA action postings here. [emoji7] Here's my contribution. Thank you.
> View attachment 3858964



I love turquoise and I [emoji173]️ all VCAs on you! [emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

Gina123 said:


> I love turquoise and I [emoji173]️ all VCAs on you! [emoji7]


Thank you dear! You wore your VCA so well too especially the turquoise! Stunning and simple just WOW![emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> View attachment 3859631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday brunch - wearing my SO pink sevre bracelet



Beautiful![emoji178]


----------



## MissAnnette

The turquoise pieces are so gorg!!!!


----------



## Bagzzonly

Really enjoyed seeing all the pretty pics.. thx for sharing!!  Here’s me last bday weekend wearing my magic earrings ...  i fall in love all over every time I wear them.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sparkledolll

Perlee day [emoji2]


----------



## Moirai

Recently tried on frivole earrings and ring at VCA. These pieces are so beautiful.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Not really an action shot per se but I tried these lovely rings on the other day as I was plotting my next jewelry purchases. Deciding between the onyx ring and the Cartier Juste Un Clou ring. Not sure which one would go better with the Love. [emoji848]


----------



## cloee

This was my first VCA purchase. socrate 1 flower ring.


----------



## Moirai

cloee said:


> View attachment 3865424
> 
> This was my first VCA purchase. socrate 1 flower ring.


Congrats! It’s beautiful on you!


----------



## cloee

Moirai said:


> Congrats! It’s beautiful on you!


Thank you for your kind words. 
I haven't been wearing it as much as I should.


----------



## Toronto24

Loving my new 20 motif YG MOP [emoji173]️


----------



## Gal4Dior

luvprada said:


> Birthday gift purchased at VCA Flagship Store in NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751570



Gorgeous! Is that the small or medium size perlee ring?


----------



## nicole0612

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3866018
> 
> 
> Loving my new 20 motif YG MOP [emoji173]️



Beautiful! Congrats [emoji177]


----------



## Phoenix123

Wearing my Sweet Alhambra pave 6-motif bracelet ...having my much needed manicure...


----------



## MissAnnette

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3866018
> 
> 
> Loving my new 20 motif YG MOP [emoji173]️



Stunningg!! I  love the 20 Motif MOP necklace in YG. So stunning!!


----------



## Rami00

@Toronto24 Congratulations! Classic piece and looks stunning on you.


----------



## Rami00

@nycmamaofone You can't go wrong with either. I have white gold perlee and yellow gold double tour pavé , juc.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Phoenix123 said:


> Wearing my Sweet Alhambra pave 6-motif bracelet ...having my much needed manicure...



Wow! The sweets look so beautiful on you! I have been debating whether to get these or save up for the Vintage 5 motif version.


----------



## CATEYES

Phoenix123 said:


> Wearing my Sweet Alhambra pave 6-motif bracelet ...having my much needed manicure...


Good Lord, love all the jewels in your photo!!! And the mani of course


----------



## Toronto24

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats [emoji177]





MissAnnette said:


> Stunningg!! I  love the 20 Motif MOP necklace in YG. So stunning!!





Rami00 said:


> @Toronto24 Congratulations! Classic piece and looks stunning on you.



Thank you! Now just waiting for somewhere to wear it to. For now I’ll wear it around the house in my PJs


----------



## Toronto24

Perlee pearls of gold rings. I am wearing two stacked.


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> @nycmamaofone You can't go wrong with either. I have white gold perlee and yellow gold double tour pavé , juc.



@Rami00- beautiful photo. You mix your YG and WG/platinum so smoothly


----------



## nycmamaofone

Rami00 said:


> @nycmamaofone You can't go wrong with either. I have white gold perlee and yellow gold double tour pavé , juc.



Thanks Rami! I love your choice in jewelry! I personally think the VCA looks nicer but then I think the Juste Un Clou would be more everyday/match everything.


----------



## Coconuts40

Phoenix123 said:


> Wearing my Sweet Alhambra pave 6-motif bracelet ...having my much needed manicure...



This looks so beautiful on you, and not small at all!!  Loving your manicure 



Natalie j said:


> Wow! The sweets look so beautiful on you! I have been debating whether to get these or save up for the Vintage 5 motif version.



Natalie, I also recently purchased the 6 motif pave sweet, just waiting to get it resized. I think this is a great, extremely versatile, and wearable size.


----------



## cloee

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3866018
> 
> 
> Loving my new 20 motif YG MOP [emoji173]️



Congratulations. This looks stunning on you. Love it.


----------



## Phoenix123

Natalie j said:


> Wow! The sweets look so beautiful on you! I have been debating whether to get these or save up for the Vintage 5 motif version.



The Sweet bracelet is quiet elegance whereas the Vintage is much more showy., more glam  It all depends on what look you're going for.


----------



## Rami00

@Toronto24 merci madame! Love your perlee pearls , wow I never ever thought about stacking them like that, beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

nycmamaofone said:


> Thanks Rami! I love your choice in jewelry! I personally think the VCA looks nicer but then I think the Juste Un Clou would be more everyday/match everything.


Thank you. As you could tell by this pic, I have no sparkle filter lol I swear, I was never a jewelry girl and something happened a couple of years ago. Sigh. All things shiny!!
 Are you getting with diamonds or without, they also came out with the new pave version.


----------



## may3545

Phoenix123 said:


> The Sweet bracelet is quiet elegance whereas the Vintage is much more showy., more glam  It all depends on what look you're going for.


Do you think sweets are more everyday than the vintage pave? I'm thinking to just get vintage pave and wear everyday. It's more sparkly and a statement, but I'm thinking I'll regret not getting if i I get the sweets pave.


----------



## Sparkledolll

may3545 said:


> Do you think sweets are more everyday than the vintage pave? I'm thinking to just get vintage pave and wear everyday. It's more sparkly and a statement, but I'm thinking I'll regret not getting if i I get the sweets pave.



I feel the same so I think what we should do is get the sweets In WG and the Vintage size in YG Pave Lol [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## Phoenix123

may3545 said:


> Do you think sweets are more everyday than the vintage pave? I'm thinking to just get vintage pave and wear everyday. It's more sparkly and a statement, but I'm thinking I'll regret not getting if i I get the sweets pave.



Ah, this is an interesting Q!! Okie, I'm about to give you the longer version of my A, lol.

I actually bought the Sweets as a kind of "accident".  I'd bought something else and wasn't in love with it, so I returned it and my SA kind of pressured me into buying something, anything, because apparently I had a limited time (I think it was a couple of weeks or something like that) to buy a new piece.  At the time, I wasn't into stone pieces, so I had to go for something in pave.  And having _just_ bought 2 VCA pieces (the Perlee Clover bracelet and the Lotus ring), I wasn't going to shell out even more $$$ for the Alhambra Vintage pave bracelet.  So that's how I ended up with this piece! lol.  I wasn't keen on it initially bc the motifs are a bit tiny, but have fallen in love with it and now I wear it daily, stacked with my watch usually.  It's a very versatile piece and not too blingy.  I can also stack it with other pieces that I have.

BUT, this is a big "but", if I were to do it all over again, I'd get the Vintage version and I'd rock that baby on a daily basis too.  I'd most prob wear it on its own though *most of the time*, as it's super glam.

HTH


----------



## pazt

Its hard to capture the pink shade but I finally picked up my 10 motif pink sevre/RG necklace.

Wearing it with my perlee clover ring.


----------



## Notorious Pink

pazt said:


> View attachment 3868423
> 
> Its hard to capture the pink shade but I finally picked up my 10 motif pink sevre/RG necklace.
> 
> Wearing it with my perlee clover ring.



OMG ITS GORGEOUS!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

pazt said:


> View attachment 3868423
> 
> Its hard to capture the pink shade but I finally picked up my 10 motif pink sevre/RG necklace.
> 
> Wearing it with my perlee clover ring.



Wow, Congratulations, it's stunning !!!


----------



## Pinkie*

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. As you could tell by this pic, I have no sparkle filter lol I swear, I was never a jewelry girl and something happened a couple of years ago. Sigh. All things shiny!!
> Are you getting with diamonds or without, they also came out with the new pave version.
> View attachment 3867469


Wow


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> View attachment 3868423
> 
> Its hard to capture the pink shade but I finally picked up my 10 motif pink sevre/RG necklace.
> 
> Wearing it with my perlee clover ring.



Very pretty!
Congrats[emoji178]


----------



## 911snowball

pazt, congratulations on a stunning addition to your collection.  Thank you for sharing it with us!!


----------



## Toronto24

pazt said:


> View attachment 3868423
> 
> Its hard to capture the pink shade but I finally picked up my 10 motif pink sevre/RG necklace.
> 
> Wearing it with my perlee clover ring.



Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## pazt

BBC said:


> OMG ITS GORGEOUS!!!!! Congratulations!!!


thank you! its quite special!


----------



## pazt

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow, Congratulations, it's stunning !!!



thanks Coco!


----------



## pazt

PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty!
> Congrats[emoji178]



thank you Penny!


----------



## pazt

911snowball said:


> pazt, congratulations on a stunning addition to your collection.  Thank you for sharing it with us!!



I LOVE it - thank you so much!


----------



## pazt

Toronto24 said:


> Beautiful! [emoji7]



THANK YOU! I'll try getting better pics next time


----------



## cloee

pazt said:


> View attachment 3868423
> 
> Its hard to capture the pink shade but I finally picked up my 10 motif pink sevre/RG necklace.
> 
> Wearing it with my perlee clover ring.



Sooo pretty and dainty. Your special collection are all so droolworthy. 
Congrats


----------



## Rami00

pazt said:


> View attachment 3868423
> 
> Its hard to capture the pink shade but I finally picked up my 10 motif pink sevre/RG necklace.
> 
> Wearing it with my perlee clover ring.


I saw this piece few days ago... can't really remember, but online and thought - darn this looks a really nice piece of jewelry. You totally rock it girl, congratulations!


----------



## chanelchic2002

pazt said:


> View attachment 3868423
> 
> Its hard to capture the pink shade but I finally picked up my 10 motif pink sevre/RG necklace.
> 
> Wearing it with my perlee clover ring.



Stunning! It looks beautiful on you![emoji7]


----------



## kimber418

pazt said:


> View attachment 3868423
> 
> Its hard to capture the pink shade but I finally picked up my 10 motif pink sevre/RG necklace.
> 
> Wearing it with my perlee clover ring.


Past.....absolutely gorgeous!   It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

pazt said:


> View attachment 3868423
> 
> Its hard to capture the pink shade but I finally picked up my 10 motif pink sevre/RG necklace.
> 
> Wearing it with my perlee clover ring.



So pretty! Congrats Patz [emoji7]


----------



## MissAnnette

pazt said:


> View attachment 3868423
> 
> Its hard to capture the pink shade but I finally picked up my 10 motif pink sevre/RG necklace.
> 
> Wearing it with my perlee clover ring.


Looks great on you!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## pazt

Rami00 said:


> I saw this piece few days ago... can't really remember, but online and thought - darn this looks a really nice piece of jewelry. You totally rock it girl, congratulations!



maybe my IG - thank you!


----------



## pazt

cloee said:


> Sooo pretty and dainty. Your special collection are all so droolworthy.
> Congrats





chanelchic2002 said:


> Stunning! It looks beautiful on you![emoji7]





kimber418 said:


> Past.....absolutely gorgeous!   It looks beautiful on you!





Natalie j said:


> So pretty! Congrats Patz [emoji7]





MissAnnette said:


> Looks great on you!!! Thanks for sharing



THANK YOU EVERYONE! it was worth the wait


----------



## Notorious Pink

VCA x Hermès in action today with a favorite dress...


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> VCA x Hermès in action today with a favorite dress...
> 
> View attachment 3869216



Love the VA earrings![emoji7]
I have the Holiday Pendant from last year and wear it 24/7, the earrings are just as beautiful. I love the tiny diamond in these pieces.


----------



## birkin10600

My turquoise and mother of pearl in action. Wishing everyone a great weekend. [emoji7]


----------



## mewt

That's a tough photo to follow, so much blue!! Very refreshing look.

I just got my shortened bracelet back (and also my first cartier ring), so I'm eager to play with layering, but alas they tangle up instantly and I don't want constant scratching. I do love this look though, too bad it's not wearable! First world problems... how do you guys deal with your bracelets tangling??


----------



## animal 1

I LOVE seeing all these action shots. I'm looking into getting my very first VCA piece (haven't decided what yet, but leaning towards one of the bracelets) and this thread is great. For anyone that layers their VCA sweets of 5 motif with their Cartier love, do you find that it tangles easily?


----------



## mewt

I'd also love to know how you guys wear bracelets together, and how you manage tangling! I do see so many perfect stacking photos...
For now, if I want to wear other bracelets, I figured out I can just convert this one to a necklace.


----------



## Rami00

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise and mother of pearl in action. Wishing everyone a great weekend. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3870771


Totally drooling over that turquoise


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise and mother of pearl in action. Wishing everyone a great weekend. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3870771



Totally inspired by you! [emoji8]


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Totally inspired by you! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3875272


Happy to inspire you hun! Look so elegant on you. [emoji173]


----------



## Rami00

Early afternoon today.... contemplating if I need a matching ring to go with these ​


----------



## TankerToad

Hey !! Here are mine !!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3878161


----------



## TankerToad

Close up

View attachment 3878162


----------



## Rami00

@TankerToad you wear them like a boss! Love it. I noticed the pendant and earrings combo, looks fabulous.


----------



## TankerToad

Rami00 said:


> @TankerToad you wear them like a boss! Love it. I noticed the pendant and earrings combo, looks fabulous.



Thank you 
This set was a pre price increase purchase and I love them so much 
Happy to be frivole sisters with you


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Early afternoon today.... contemplating if I need a matching ring to go with these ​





TankerToad said:


> Hey !! Here are mine !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878161





TankerToad said:


> Close up



Ah you both have the BEST taste! 
And you are gorgeous as usual, TT! [emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

@TankerToad perfect score. I need to try the ring on to find out if I really love it on me. 
@BBC aww thank you! You have a beautiful collection


----------



## Phoenix123

Rami00 said:


> Early afternoon today.... contemplating if I need a matching ring to go with these ​



May I give you a nudge in that direction?! lol

I must say I puffy heart these earrings.  Even though I got the Lotus ones recently, it was a hard choice between them and the Frivoles.  I have a feeling I'll end up purchasing them eventually.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> Early afternoon today.... contemplating if I need a matching ring to go with these ​



The earrings are beautiful! Have you ever tried on the single motif Frivole? It doesn’t have the same impact as the BTF Frivole but still very pretty. Here is me trying it on with Socrates BTF ring, saw a VCA ad campaign so I couldn’t resist trying the same look lol..


----------



## ccfun

@Natalie, this look is amaaaaazing!


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> The earrings are beautiful! Have you ever tried on the single motif Frivole? It doesn’t have the same impact as the BTF Frivole but still very pretty. Here is me trying it on with Socrates BTF ring, saw a VCA ad campaign so I couldn’t resist trying the same look lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878378


Oh so pretty![emoji173]


----------



## innerpeace85

Do you all think large Frivole YG earrings would be too big for everyday?? I ordered them but very anxious if I can pull them off  Thanks!


----------



## 911snowball

They are wonderful earrings and not too much at all for everyday looks!  Recommend that you investigate lobe wonder or something like it if you have small delicate ears like I do.  It makes the earring "sit " evenly and upright on the ear.


----------



## Rami00

@Phoenix123 I love love love your lotus earrings and have it on my wishlist to try on. Thanks to you ...your pics gave me ideas lol Sigh. My mind is wandering too much ....

@Natalie j omg, sooooo pretty! It looks amazing with one flower too.  I have this pic saved on my phone... I know.. go ahead, roll your eyes... so much for ... only few pieces lol

Jokes aside you ladies have wealth of knowledge and ideas, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Do you all think large Frivole YG earrings would be too big for everyday?? I ordered them but very anxious if I can pull them off  Thanks!


Please share mod shots with us.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> @Phoenix123 I love love love your lotus earrings and have it on my wishlist to try on. Thanks to you ...your pics gave me ideas lol Sigh. My mind is wandering too much ....
> 
> @Natalie j omg, sooooo pretty! It looks amazing with one flower too.  I have this pic saved on my phone... I know.. go ahead, roll your eyes... so much for ... only few pieces lol
> 
> Jokes aside you ladies have wealth of knowledge and ideas, I truly appreciate it.



Lol this is exactly the pic I was referring to! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Lol this is exactly the pic I was referring to! [emoji8][emoji8]



NatalieJ, I prefer your stack with the single Frivole and the Socrate - it’s just less crowded. KWIM?


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> @Phoenix123 I love love love your lotus earrings and have it on my wishlist to try on. Thanks to you ...your pics gave me ideas lol Sigh. My mind is wandering too ...



Rami, can you please share pics when you try on the SMALL Lotus Earrings?


----------



## innerpeace85

HADASSA said:


> Rami, can you please share pics when you try on the SMALL Lotus Earrings?


Yes please!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Do you all think large Frivole YG earrings would be too big for everyday?? I ordered them but very anxious if I can pull them off  Thanks!


Perfect for everyday. 
I wear mine all the time.


----------



## Rami00

@HADASSA @padmaraman_1985 i absolutely will


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perfect for everyday.
> I wear mine all the time.



Me too! Wore them today. [emoji254]


----------



## Violet Bleu

I forgot how much I love Malachite until I put it on accidentally today instead of my Onyx Pendant! It is so very pretty with the striations, and I love the pop of color with neutrals.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Violet Bleu said:


> I forgot how much I love Malachite until I put it on accidentally today instead of my Onyx Pendant! It is so very pretty with the striations, and I love the pop of color with neutrals.
> View attachment 3879150



[emoji7]


----------



## HADASSA

Violet Bleu said:


> I forgot how much I love Malachite until I put it on accidentally today instead of my Onyx Pendant! It is so very pretty with the striations, and I love the pop of color with neutrals.
> View attachment 3879150



Strange but true - Malachite is the perfect pop with black and greys [emoji7]


----------



## innerpeace85

My first VCA piece and I am in love ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Rami00

@padmaraman_1985 welcome to the dark side j/k congratulations! Looks stunning on you.


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> @padmaraman_1985 welcome to the dark side j/k congratulations! Looks stunning on you.


Thanks!! Indeed a very expensive obsession Already bought the Frivole earrings


----------



## Rami00

@padmaraman_1985 omg, another mod shot coming soon? You picked beautiful pieces to start with ❤️ Congratulations!


----------



## purseinsanity

Rami00 said:


> @nycmamaofone You can't go wrong with either. I have white gold perlee and yellow gold double tour pavé , juc.


What an elegant picture!


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> View attachment 3868423
> 
> Its hard to capture the pink shade but I finally picked up my 10 motif pink sevre/RG necklace.
> 
> Wearing it with my perlee clover ring.


Mind.  Blown.


----------



## purseinsanity

lisawhit said:


> I've been guilty of being in public with my Hermes bag, vca jewelry, and wearing Crocs.  My sister busts out laughing while shaking her head...


Haha!  Love it!  You're a girl after my own heart!  (I'll wear clothes from WHBM while carrying a croc B, LOL.)


----------



## purseinsanity

Gina123 said:


> Hi ladies - I haven’t posted on this thread in a while but have been coming back to see the eye candies in action!
> This was couple weeks ago to meet my GF who is also VCA enthusiast. She had on matching TDF Perlee diamond rose gold bracelet & ring!!! (Sorry, I didn’t take her photo)
> Anyhow, wearing my Turquoise set.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3857786


You look gorgeous and your closet is TDF!


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> View attachment 3859631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday brunch - wearing my SO pink sevre bracelet


No words.  You're enjoying torturing me, aren't you???


----------



## tbbbjb

purseinsanity said:


> No words.  You're enjoying torturing me, aren't you???



For your viewing pleasure from the VCA special order thread here is Pazt’s pink sevre bracelet in RG:



pazt said:


> View attachment 3617458
> View attachment 3617459
> 
> 
> My SO pink sevre bracelet in RG finally arrive after 10 months (timeline quote was 6 mos). It is alternating w rose gold Alhambra motif. 2 RG, 3 pink sevre. They perfectly match the 2015 holiday pendant.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## Violet Bleu

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3881319


Wow! That’s a real beauty!


----------



## ccfun

@TankerToad, we are twins on this)


----------



## lovevca

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Thanks!! Indeed a very expensive obsession Already bought the Frivole earrings


Congratulations -- the onyx and frivole earrings are such classic and great choices!!
I wear my VCA earrings by far the most, though I love everything I have from VCA!
Since I find myself always reaching for one of my VCA pieces, I'm slowly divesting my non-VCA, non-sentimenal jewelry to make room for more VCA beauties.


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> @padmaraman_1985 omg, another mod shot coming soon? You picked beautiful pieces to start with ❤️ Congratulations!


Here you go...


I am so happy I picked this size in YG!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## lovevca

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Here you go...
> View attachment 3883605
> 
> I am so happy I picked this size in YG!!! ❤️❤️❤️



Just beautiful!!  I wear mine all the time and never tire of them!i 
What's next on your list?


----------



## 911snowball

Congrats padmaraman on your yg frivole!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

lovevca said:


> Just beautiful!!  I wear mine all the time and never tire of them!i
> What's next on your list?


Haha the list is never ending. But nothing for sometime now. I am waiting for some bags so that will be next


----------



## texasgirliegirl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Here you go...
> View attachment 3883605
> 
> I am so happy I picked this size in YG!!! ❤️❤️❤️


Stunning!


----------



## baghagg

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Here you go...
> View attachment 3883605
> 
> I am so happy I picked this size in YG!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Very beautiful, congratulations!  What size are they?


----------



## Rami00

Here you go ladies...
Lotus regular and mini


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Here you go...
> View attachment 3883605
> 
> I am so happy I picked this size in YG!!! ❤️❤️❤️


Stunning!


----------



## PennyD2911

Rami00 said:


> Here you go ladies...
> Lotus regular and mini



Wow![emoji813]️
Both are gorgeous!


----------



## innerpeace85

baghagg said:


> Very beautiful, congratulations!  What size are they?


These are the large Frivole. HTH!


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> Here you go ladies...
> Lotus regular and mini


I love the small. Gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> Here you go ladies...
> Lotus regular and mini



Love love the small. May I ask why you chose to get the frivoles? I am down to these 2 styles and just curious.


----------



## birkin10600

I just got this pair of earrings yesterday. Lucky alhambra 2 motifs Mop and Tiger's eye. It's not a popular pair here but I love it. [emoji7]


----------



## baghagg

birkin10600 said:


> I just got this pair of earrings yesterday. Lucky alhambra 2 motifs Mop and Tiger's eye. It's not a popular pair here but I love it. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3883805
> View attachment 3883806
> View attachment 3883808


They look great on you, congratulations!


----------



## birkin10600

baghagg said:


> They look great on you, congratulations!


Thank you! [emoji7]


----------



## Coconuts40

Rami00 said:


> Here you go ladies...
> Lotus regular and mini



Thank you so much for posting !
The size of the mini lotus is not too bad. In comparison - I have to be honest - the small Lotus simply win hands down.!!


----------



## Coconuts40

birkin10600 said:


> I just got this pair of earrings yesterday. Lucky alhambra 2 motifs Mop and Tiger's eye. It's not a popular pair here but I love it. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3883805
> View attachment 3883806
> View attachment 3883808



beautiful!! Congratulations, you wear them so beautifully!!


----------



## Coconuts40

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Here you go...
> View attachment 3883605
> 
> I am so happy I picked this size in YG!!! ❤️❤️❤️


Congratulations, you chose two beautiful earrings that can be worn for a lifetime!!


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> Love love the small. May I ask why you chose to get the frivoles? I am down to these 2 styles and just curious.


Frivole has my heart! I just love how beautifully they sit on my earlobe.. I am absolutely in love with them.


----------



## Rami00

More eye candy for you girls!
Am I crazy to love frivole and Socrates combo?
In the last shot i am wearing frivole one motif with Socrates.


----------



## Rami00

Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you so much for posting !
> The size of the mini lotus is not too bad. In comparison - I have to be honest - the small Lotus simply win hands down.!!


I agree and wish that VCA sold it under a different name instead. My brain automatically compares the two and they are very different in my opinion.


----------



## Mediana

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I am so happy I picked this size in YG!!! ❤️❤️❤️



I''ve been contemplating the large frivole for some time and you just pushed me over the edge


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> I just got this pair of earrings yesterday. Lucky alhambra 2 motifs Mop and Tiger's eye. It's not a popular pair here but I love it. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3883805
> View attachment 3883806
> View attachment 3883808



Congrats!


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> Here you go ladies...
> Lotus regular and mini



Thank you so much for posting this Rami! I️ haven’t had time to go in but both of these pairs have been on my mind (vs pave VA). 

There’s no comparison- the small is simply stunning. They are completely different designs to me. 

Thanks again for sharing this!


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> I agree and wish that VCA sold it under a different name instead. My brain automatically compares the two and they are very different in my opinion.



I️ feel the same. Totally different designs. Not comparable.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> More eye candy for you girls!
> Am I crazy to love frivole and Socrates combo?
> In the last shot i am wearing frivole one motif with Socrates.



Lol no, I love it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

Coconuts40 said:


> beautiful!! Congratulations, you wear them so beautifully!!


Thank you dear![emoji4]


----------



## birkin10600

PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats!


 Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## lovevca

Rami00 said:


> More eye candy for you girls!
> Am I crazy to love frivole and Socrates combo?
> In the last shot i am wearing frivole one motif with Socrates.


Thank you so much for the great photos -- everything looks so perfect on you!!  I especially love the single frivole and socrate btf combo on you!


----------



## ccfun

Rami00 said:


> More eye candy for you girls!
> Am I crazy to love frivole and Socrates combo?
> In the last shot i am wearing frivole one motif with Socrates.



Thanks for posting these pics! I have my eyes on the frivoles. Stunning


----------



## Brooklynite

Rami00 said:


> More eye candy for you girls!
> Am I crazy to love frivole and Socrates combo?
> In the last shot i am wearing frivole one motif with Socrates.


Absolutely gorgeous!


Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you so much for posting !
> The size of the mini lotus is not too bad. In comparison - I have to be honest - the small Lotus simply win hands down.!!


----------



## Brooklynite

Rami00 said:


> More eye candy for you girls!
> Am I crazy to love frivole and Socrates combo?
> In the last shot i am wearing frivole one motif with Socrates.


Rami, if I were to buy my first btf ring, should I go with frivole, butterfly, or socrate? (Lotus is not for me as it looks enormous against my petite hand. Not for short fingers!)
Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Phoenix123

Lotus BTF ring - at my last b'day bash, posing with gfs:


----------



## Rami00

@Phoenix123  that looks like an awesome party!!


----------



## Rami00

@Brooklynite  It’s so hard to pick, isn’t it?  I am new to the game so your guess is as good as mine hehe!! We have wonderful ladies who own these rings already and I hope they chime in. I am truly mesmerized by the Lotus ring, work of art but it looked gigantic on my hand, I think.  Personally, I am leaning towards frivole and Socrates, I like the idea of wearing them as a combo and on its own.  I could buy the Socrates earrings in future and then match rings and earrings..this is my thought process right now. Have you tried all these rings on yet? Is there one that truly makes your heart flutter? What pieces do you already have from VCA?


----------



## ShyShy

birkin10600 said:


> I just got this pair of earrings yesterday. Lucky alhambra 2 motifs Mop and Tiger's eye. It's not a popular pair here but I love it. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3883805
> View attachment 3883806
> View attachment 3883808


Looks lovely on you!  I quite like this pair myself and for some reason it agreed with me much more than the magic 2 motifs.


----------



## ShyShy

Rami00 said:


> More eye candy for you girls!
> Am I crazy to love frivole and Socrates combo?
> In the last shot i am wearing frivole one motif with Socrates.


Everything looks amazing on you.  The single frivole and Socrate look so interesting together!  Definitely better than the btf frivole and Socrate combo.  The only thing I’d worry about is the rings banging against each other.  If that doesn’t bother you than it’s a sure winner!  
Btw, I thought the same about the lotus btf ring in the beginning when I first acquired my pave btf pieces... but now, it’s on the top of my wishlist.  It’s a slippery slope!


----------



## birkin10600

ShyShy said:


> Looks lovely on you!  I quite like this pair myself and for some reason it agreed with me much more than the magic 2 motifs.


 Thank you hun! I was so torn between this pair and the 2 motifs Mop. But my heart beat faster when i saw this pair.[emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

ShyShy said:


> Everything looks amazing on you.  The single frivole and Socrate look so interesting together!  Definitely better than the btf frivole and Socrate combo.  The only thing I’d worry about is the rings banging against each other.  If that doesn’t bother you than it’s a sure winner!
> Btw, I thought the same about the lotus btf ring in the beginning when I first acquired my pave btf pieces... but now, it’s on the top of my wishlist.  It’s a slippery slope!


Thank you so much 
I think the two rings combo add a nice twist and something I could wear on its own too.
You scared with your statement about lotus ring  I need to sit tight coz my wishlist keep changing! Ohh hoo!


----------



## ShyShy

Phoenix123 said:


> Lotus BTF ring - at my last b'day bash, posing with gfs:
> View attachment 3885210


Looking good Phoenix!!


----------



## ShyShy

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you hun! I was so torn between this pair and the 2 motifs Mop. But my heart beat faster when i saw this pair.[emoji7]


I originally thought the magic 2 motifs mop would be something that would look good on everyone, something that you can just pop on without thinking too much... but surprisingly it looked rather meh on me.  I thought the lucky pair would be the opposite, and might not work for me (TE on its own don’t really work on me).  Surprisingly the lucky one looked better and feels more wearable!  It’s such a fun pair, I hope you get lots of wear out of it!


----------



## ShyShy

Rami00 said:


> Thank you so much
> I think the two rings combo add a nice twist and something I could wear on its own too.
> You scared with your statement about lotus ring  I need to sit tight coz my wishlist keep changing! Ohh hoo!


Sorry!  Didn’t mean to scare you there . VCA is such a slippery slope that it’s hard to stop at one piece.  I think someone on this forum mentioned something about mixing golds as well like a YG socrate with WG frivole (both pave) or vice versa.  Have you tried that?


----------



## birkin10600

ShyShy said:


> I originally thought the magic 2 motifs mop would be something that would look good on everyone, something that you can just pop on without thinking too much... but surprisingly it looked rather meh on me.  I thought the lucky pair would be the opposite, and might not work for me (TE on its own don’t really work on me).  Surprisingly the lucky one looked better and feels more wearable!  It’s such a fun pair, I hope you get lots of wear out of it!


 The Mop looked no life on me as well when I tried it on so I asked my SA for the tiger's eye combo.[emoji173] I find it so cute and I love it. The shaking butterfy changes colors when you move depending on the angle.


----------



## ShyShy

birkin10600 said:


> The Mop looked no life on me as well when I tried it on so I asked my SA for the tiger's eye combo.[emoji173] I find it so cute and I love it. The shaking butterfy changes colors when you move depending on the angle.


So cute.  Please share more pics when you can!


----------



## birkin10600

ShyShy said:


> So cute.  Please share more pics when you can!


Here's more photos for you sweetie! The shaking buttefly changes color from golden yellow to caramel brown when you move. I am enabling you to be my twins. [emoji6] They are not very popular here but I love them so much.


----------



## innerpeace85

birkin10600 said:


> Here's more photos for you sweetie! The shaking buttefly changes color from golden yellow to caramel brown when you move. I am enabling you to be my twins. [emoji6] They are not very popular here but I love them so much.
> View attachment 3886761
> View attachment 3886767
> View attachment 3886769


Gorgeous!!! Are you able to wear the earrings casually/to work? TIA!


----------



## birkin10600

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Are you able to wear the earrings casually/to work? TIA!


 Thank you! Of course we can. I got so many complements from people that don't even know VCA brand.[emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

ShyShy said:


> Sorry!  Didn’t mean to scare you there . VCA is such a slippery slope that it’s hard to stop at one piece.  I think someone on this forum mentioned something about mixing golds as well like a YG socrate with WG frivole (both pave) or vice versa.  Have you tried that?


Hahaha no sorry... I was just kidding with ya. I will try the mixed metals look next time. Thank you for this wonderful idea


----------



## ShyShy

birkin10600 said:


> Here's more photos for you sweetie! The shaking buttefly changes color from golden yellow to caramel brown when you move. I am enabling you to be my twins. [emoji6] They are not very popular here but I love them so much.
> View attachment 3886761
> View attachment 3886767
> View attachment 3886769


Argh!  Another thing to add to my never ending list!  I’m after a pair of dangly earrings and am set on finding a pair of magic 3 motifs in mop/onyx combo... but because it’s more dressy, maybe this pair is a better choice??  I feel this pair can be worn more casually.  Oh dear, now I’m indecisive all over again...


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> Here's more photos for you sweetie! The shaking buttefly changes color from golden yellow to caramel brown when you move. I am enabling you to be my twins. [emoji6] They are not very popular here but I love them so much.
> View attachment 3886761
> View attachment 3886767
> View attachment 3886769



They are very pretty on you. You wear them well!! [emoji846]


----------



## birkin10600

ShyShy said:


> Argh!  Another thing to add to my never ending list!  I’m after a pair of dangly earrings and am set on finding a pair of magic 3 motifs in mop/onyx combo... but because it’s more dressy, maybe this pair is a better choice??  I feel this pair can be worn more casually.  Oh dear, now I’m indecisive all over again...


I have also tried the 3 motifs. They are lovely but it's too dressy and heavy for me. I was looking for a dangle pair that I can wear both casual and formal and this fit the bill. Please let us know what's you final decision and post some photos for us to drool![emoji14]


----------



## birkin10600

PennyD2911 said:


> They are very pretty on you. You wear them well!! [emoji846]


Thank you so much for your kind words. I appreciate it! [emoji4]


----------



## birkin10600

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Sorry to flood you guys with my photos. Here's the last one, with 10 motifs carnelian. VCA created this combo, the tiger's eye and carnelian in their magic alhambras. I love them.[emoji173]


----------



## innerpeace85

birkin10600 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Sorry to flood you guys with my photos. Here's the last one, with 10 motifs carnelian. VCA created this combo, the tiger's eye and carnelian in their magic alhambras. I love them.[emoji173]
> View attachment 3888185


Happy Thanksgiving!! You look gorgeous ❤️❤️


----------



## Cavalier Girl

They look great together!

Edited to add:  You just renewed my lust for the Magic carnelian/tiger eye necklace.


----------



## birkin10600

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!! You look gorgeous [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you! [emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

Cavalier Girl said:


> They look great together!
> 
> Edited to add:  You just renewed my lust for the Magic carnelian/tiger eye necklace.


I agree. They are stunning combo! Thank you. [emoji7]


----------



## Violet Bleu

birkin10600 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Sorry to flood you guys with my photos. Here's the last one, with 10 motifs carnelian. VCA created this combo, the tiger's eye and carnelian in their magic alhambras. I love them.[emoji173]
> View attachment 3888185


That is so pretty together!


----------



## ShyShy

birkin10600 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Sorry to flood you guys with my photos. Here's the last one, with 10 motifs carnelian. VCA created this combo, the tiger's eye and carnelian in their magic alhambras. I love them.[emoji173]
> View attachment 3888185


You look amazing in them!


----------



## birkin10600

Violet Bleu said:


> That is so pretty together!


 Thank you! [emoji4]


ShyShy said:


> You look amazing in them!


Thank you! [emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Sorry to flood you guys with my photos. Here's the last one, with 10 motifs carnelian. VCA created this combo, the tiger's eye and carnelian in their magic alhambras. I love them.[emoji173]
> View attachment 3888185


These pieces look wonderful together and I love the color of your hair.


----------



## ccfun

birkin10600 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Sorry to flood you guys with my photos. Here's the last one, with 10 motifs carnelian. VCA created this combo, the tiger's eye and carnelian in their magic alhambras. I love them.[emoji173]
> View attachment 3888185


So beautiful!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> These pieces look wonderful together and I love the color of your hair.


Oh you're making me blush! Thank you so much for your kind comment![emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

ccfun said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Had lunch with my sister today, and I'm stuffed!  Relaxing with the pups.    Stack with 2 Perlee bangles and expandable (no clasp) Picchiootti diamond bracelet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Had lunch with my sister today, and I'm stuffed!  Relaxing with the pups.    Stack with 2 Perlee bangles and expandable (no clasp) Picchiootti diamond bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 3893066


I love this!
VCA should create a bracelet that resembles this.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, TGG.  I bought the 2 Perlee bangles mostly to go with this bracelet and have worn them together tons.


----------



## lovevca

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, TGG.  I bought the 2 Perlee bangles mostly to go with this bracelet and have worn them together tons.


I love this look and am adding your combo to the top of my wishlist! I imagine the expandable bracelet is extra comfy.


----------



## birkin10600

Pairing my pink gold vintage alhambra necklace with 2 motifs dangling lucky earring. Nice matching too!


----------



## ShyShy

birkin10600 said:


> Pairing my pink gold vintage alhambra necklace with 2 motifs dangling lucky earring. Nice matching too!
> View attachment 3897219
> View attachment 3897220


Wow!  So nice!


----------



## birkin10600

ShyShy said:


> Wow!  So nice!


Thank you![emoji7]


----------



## VCA fan

twigski said:


> Starting this thread again because it got deleted when TPF was down. Please share your VCA actions shots/modeling pics. Thank you to all that contributed in the previous thread, hope you will post them again!
> 
> Here's me wearing two 10 motif wht MOP in yg linked together & 6 motif magic necklace w/a 2" removable extender.


----------



## VCA fan

geminigal1 said:


> more photos of the frivole ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post more when I have time. Meanwhile, pls share your photos!!


Awesome


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> Pairing my pink gold vintage alhambra necklace with 2 motifs dangling lucky earring. Nice matching too!
> View attachment 3897219
> View attachment 3897220


Lovely, lady. Ahh, I want that necklace....


----------



## MissAnnette

Miss Frivole here, stealing the show, as usual! I can't get enough of this bracelet!!


----------



## birkin10600

Mali_ said:


> Lovely, lady. Ahh, I want that necklace....[emoji813]


Thank you! [emoji7] Go buy now and think later! [emoji6]


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you! [emoji7] Go buy now and think later! [emoji6]


That cracked me up!


----------



## Notorious Pink

VCA fan said:


> Awesome



These pictures are killing me. I need that ring!!!
And the gray top!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Details! Holiday pendant 2014 grey mother of pearl and Byzantine Alhambra bracelet y/g.


----------



## 911snowball

Everytime I see a pic of this holiday pendant, I just stare.  I missed getting it and I continue to search and search for one at resale.
It is a gorgeous piece and looks fabulous together with your bracelet.  Enjoy!


----------



## birkin10600

911snowball said:


> Everytime I see a pic of this holiday pendant, I just stare.  I missed getting it and I continue to search and search for one at resale.
> It is a gorgeous piece and looks fabulous together with your bracelet.  Enjoy!


Thank you dear! Hope you can find one soon. [emoji746]


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

The new Onyx and White Gold.....cannot open the 20 motif until Christmas....


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## chiaoapple

Toronto24 said:


> Perlee pearls of gold rings. I am wearing two stacked.


Thanks for sharing this -- pearls of gold do not get as much exposure here, great to see!



BBC said:


> VCA x Hermès in action today with a favorite dress...
> 
> View attachment 3869216


Love how everything subtly matches without being matchy!



birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise and mother of pearl in action. Wishing everyone a great weekend. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3870771


Just so elegant!


----------



## MarLie




----------



## Rami00

Cavalier Girl said:


> Had lunch with my sister today, and I'm stuffed!  Relaxing with the pups.    Stack with 2 Perlee bangles and expandable (no clasp) Picchiootti diamond bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 3893066


What a beautiful stack!!!


----------



## kimber418

Cavalier Girl said:


> Had lunch with my sister today, and I'm stuffed!  Relaxing with the pups.    Stack with 2 Perlee bangles and expandable (no clasp) Picchiootti diamond bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 3893066


This is SO beautiful!   What a wonderful combination.   I may add another Perlee bangle to my collection!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

kimber418 said:


> This is SO beautiful!   What a wonderful combination.   I may add another Perlee bangle to my collection!



Kimber, so far, I've only worn the Perlee bangles with another bracelet.  They make perfect "bookends".


----------



## Glamslam

Perlée signature crush ✨✨✨


----------



## PennyD2911

Glamslam said:


> Perlée signature crush [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]



Beautiful!


----------



## MissAnnette

Glamslam said:


> Perlée signature crush ✨✨✨



So elegant! Love it!!


----------



## pinkprashu




----------



## nicole0612

pinkprashu said:


> View attachment 3905364



Love how you styled this. You made great first selections that pair together so well.


----------



## pinkprashu

Thank you. I am happy with my first selections too


----------



## Suzie

pinkprashu said:


> View attachment 3905364


How stunning! You have suck a beautiful smile.


----------



## pinkprashu

Suzie said:


> How stunning! You have suck a beautiful smile.


Suzie, thank you[emoji4]


----------



## lisawhit

pinkprashu said:


> View attachment 3905364


I love the two tens layered....you're stunning


----------



## Rami00

pinkprashu said:


> View attachment 3905364


Love how you paired these two! Looks fabulous on.


----------



## pinkprashu

lisawhit said:


> I love the two tens layered....you're stunning


Thank you


----------



## pinkprashu

Rami00 said:


> Love how you paired these two! Looks fabulous on.


[emoji5]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Haven’t worn my ring in a while.. Perlee I wear all the time..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Haven’t worn my ring in a while.. Perlee I wear all the time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906733


Love these bracelets together. 
We are CSGM twins


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love these bracelets together.
> We are CSGM twins



Thank you TGG! This is probably my favourite CSGM [emoji2]


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Haven’t worn my ring in a while.. Perlee I wear all the time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906733


So luxurious VCA! Love all![emoji173]


----------



## nicole0612

Finally got my Frivoles!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Finally got my Frivoles!
> View attachment 3906813



Oh my goodness! They are so pretty. Congratulations [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my goodness! They are so pretty. Congratulations [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Thank you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> So luxurious VCA! Love all![emoji173]



Thank you my dear [emoji8]


----------



## PennyD2911

pinkprashu said:


> View attachment 3905364



Beautiful! The 10x2 look lovely on you.


----------



## PennyD2911

Natalie j said:


> Haven’t worn my ring in a while.. Perlee I wear all the time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906733



Gorgeous Natalie! [emoji813]️
I think I need a Perles d’Or bracelet to wear with my Perlee Diamond Clover braclet. [emoji6]


----------



## dessert1st

nicole0612 said:


> Finally got my Frivoles!
> View attachment 3906813



Looks beautiful! Makes me want to buy one.


----------



## Sparkledolll

PennyD2911 said:


> Gorgeous Natalie! [emoji813]️
> I think I need a Perles d’Or bracelet to wear with my Perlee Diamond Clover braclet. [emoji6]



You do! I can’t say enough good things about Perlee d’or, I wear them all the time. [emoji6]


----------



## nicole0612

dessert1st said:


> Looks beautiful! Makes me want to buy one.


Thank you! I am so glad I went for the small size instead of the mini because they are so comfortable and light to wear, and I have very sensitive ears.  I am wearing them again today


----------



## Mali_

Sharing Instagram pics


----------



## nicole0612

Mali_ said:


> View attachment 3908858
> View attachment 3908859
> View attachment 3908860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing Instagram pics



These are all quite stunning.


----------



## Yuki85

Mali_ said:


> View attachment 3908858
> View attachment 3908859
> View attachment 3908860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing Instagram pics



Speechless and beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dk2504

Getting on the choker trend (very late) with my single Alhambra necklace


----------



## purseinsanity

pinkprashu said:


> View attachment 3905364


Stunning pieces, but your smile outshines everything!


----------



## pinkprashu

purseinsanity said:


> Stunning pieces, but your smile outshines everything!


You are too sweet[emoji5]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Wearing my sweets with Tennis bracelets. Wishing you all a very happy Christmas and thank you for all your advice, honest opinions and the endless eye candy this year!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my sweets with Tennis bracelets. Wishing you all a very happy Christmas and thank you for all your advice, honest opinions and the endless eye candy this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915203


WOW i love your eternity band! Do you mind sharing the carat weight? Im in the market and would love to know for reference. Thank you in advance !!


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my sweets with Tennis bracelets. Wishing you all a very happy Christmas and thank you for all your advice, honest opinions and the endless eye candy this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915203


So beautiful hun! Merry Christmas to you![emoji319][emoji320][emoji322]


----------



## Sparkledolll

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> WOW i love your eternity band! Do you mind sharing the carat weight? Im in the market and would love to know for reference. Thank you in advance !!



Thank you! They’re emerald cut, each diamond is around 0.7ct . Total of 7 diamonds on size 4.5 finger. [emoji16]


----------



## pazt

Happy holidays! Wearing my new Alhambra medium watch, 5 motif MOP, perlee clover ring and vendome edition pendant blue sevre.


----------



## Suzie

pazt said:


> View attachment 3918151
> View attachment 3918152
> 
> 
> Happy holidays! Wearing my new Alhambra medium watch, 5 motif MOP, perlee clover ring and vendome edition pendant blue sevre.


Just gorgeous pazt.


----------



## pazt

Suzie said:


> Just gorgeous pazt.



thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> View attachment 3918151
> View attachment 3918152
> 
> 
> Happy holidays! Wearing my new Alhambra medium watch, 5 motif MOP, perlee clover ring and vendome edition pendant blue sevre.


Love!


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love!



thank you so much! hope you're having a wonderful holidays!


----------



## Suzie

Has anyone purchased the WG 20 motif onyx Alhambra necklace and if so can you please share some photos?


----------



## Violet Bleu

pazt said:


> View attachment 3918151
> View attachment 3918152
> 
> 
> Happy holidays! Wearing my new Alhambra medium watch, 5 motif MOP, perlee clover ring and vendome edition pendant blue sevre.


Love seeing these special pieces!!! Dying for the watch!


----------



## Mali_

Suzie said:


> Has anyone purchased the WG 20 motif onyx Alhambra necklace and if so can you please share some photos?


...until someone does, here are some from the Gram:


----------



## Suzie

Mali_ said:


> ...until someone does, here are some from the Gram:


Thank you.


----------



## ShyShy

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Suzie

ShyShy said:


> Happy holidays everyone!
> View attachment 3918555


OMG, shyshy, your pieces are breathtaking.


----------



## ShyShy

Suzie said:


> OMG, shyshy, your pieces are breathtaking.


Thanks Suzie! Have you decided on the 20 motif onyx WG necklace?


----------



## MissAnnette

Flashback to Christmas eve with these beauties!


----------



## ccfun

ShyShy said:


> Happy holidays everyone!
> View attachment 3918555



Yay, You got itStunning!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Suzie said:


> Has anyone purchased the WG 20 motif onyx Alhambra necklace and if so can you please share some photos?


  Not the best pic but I have it with my bracelet to lengthen it for doubling...


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

pazt said:


> View attachment 3918151
> View attachment 3918152
> 
> 
> Happy holidays! Wearing my new Alhambra medium watch, 5 motif MOP, perlee clover ring and vendome edition pendant blue sevre.


Congrats on your new watch, it look so beautiful on you


----------



## SilverBen

Casual day shopping, layered my sweet carnelian with my new vintage malachite


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Suzie said:


> Has anyone purchased the WG 20 motif onyx Alhambra necklace and if so can you please share some photos?





Mali_ said:


> ...until someone does, here are some from the Gram:





ALLinTHEbag said:


> Not the best pic but I have it with my bracelet to lengthen it for doubling...



Can anyone help with additional info about the 20 motif onyx wg?  Is this special order only or a limited issue/new release?  Any info about pricing, order info would be very helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Chi town Chanel said:


> Can anyone help with additional info about the 20 motif onyx wg?  Is this special order only or a limited issue/new release?  Any info about pricing, order info would be very helpful.  Thanks!


The release was for a special collaboration with Dover Street Market but I heard that you can now special order it through the boutiques and wait 6 months. Dover Street Market may have some pieces left but they had limited quantity. Just gorgeous in person!


----------



## Suzie

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Not the best pic but I have it with my bracelet to lengthen it for doubling...


Thanks so much for the photo, the necklace/bracelet looks stunning on you.


----------



## Suzie

Chi town Chanel said:


> Can anyone help with additional info about the 20 motif onyx wg?  Is this special order only or a limited issue/new release?  Any info about pricing, order info would be very helpful.  Thanks!


Here is a little info here.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2018-50th-anniversary-of-the-alhambra.968662/page-15


----------



## Suzie

ShyShy said:


> Thanks Suzie! Have you decided on the 20 motif onyx WG necklace?


Almost 100% sure I am, just scraping together the $$$$$. I will have to order and then it will take 6 months to come!


----------



## ShyShy

ccfun said:


> Yay, You got itStunning!


Yup I did .


----------



## ShyShy

Suzie said:


> Almost 100% sure I am, just scraping together the $$$$$. I will have to order and then it will take 6 months to come!


I hope you do!  You’ve been wanting this combo for so long!


----------



## pazt

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats on your new watch, it look so beautiful on you



Thank you!!! I think you need one too


----------



## ShyShy

pazt said:


> View attachment 3918151
> View attachment 3918152
> 
> 
> Happy holidays! Wearing my new Alhambra medium watch, 5 motif MOP, perlee clover ring and vendome edition pendant blue sevre.


I like how you paired your watch with the ring!    I might have to go try out this combo the next time I visit the boutique!  We need more Alhambra watch owners on this forum.  It’s so gorgeous.


----------



## nicole0612

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Casual day shopping, layered my sweet carnelian with my new vintage malachite



This layered, multicolored pairing is really pretty and fresh.


----------



## SilverBen

nicole0612 said:


> This layered, multicolored pairing is really pretty and fresh.


Thank you! The carnelian is a nice deep shade so it's keeps it from looking too Christmas themed (even though it would be okay this time of the year lol)


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Thanks so much!  I haven't been on the forum much lately, so I missed this info.  I appreciate your help!



ALLinTHEbag said:


> The release was for a special collaboration with Dover Street Market but I heard that you can now special order it through the boutiques and wait 6 months. Dover Street Market may have some pieces left but they had limited quantity. Just gorgeous in person!





Suzie said:


> Here is a little info here.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2018-50th-anniversary-of-the-alhambra.968662/page-15


----------



## EpiFanatic

My Christmas gift, shortened to the shortest length possible.


----------



## Suzie

EpiFanatic said:


> My Christmas gift, shortened to the shortest length possible.
> View attachment 3920170


Just beautiful.


----------



## Suzie

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Casual day shopping, layered my sweet carnelian with my new vintage malachite


Your necklaces are beautiful.


----------



## Rami00

I would like to wish my wonderful VCA family a very prosperous, healthy and VCA filled new year!


----------



## Suzie

Rami00 said:


> I would like to wish my wonderful VCA family a very prosperous, healthy and VCA filled new year!


Happy New Year to you also Rami.

You look absolutely stunning in this photo.


----------



## Rami00

Suzie said:


> Happy New Year to you also Rami.
> 
> You look absolutely stunning in this photo.


Thank you Suzie! Happy New Year


----------



## birkin10600

ShyShy said:


> Happy holidays everyone!
> View attachment 3918555


Oh wow! So inlove.[emoji173]


----------



## chanelchic2002

Rami00 said:


> I would like to wish my wonderful VCA family a very prosperous, healthy and VCA filled new year!



Happy New Year! You look stunning!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happy New Year, Rami!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rami, I don't even know what to say.  Your pictures are always gorgeous, but wow, just WOW!  Happy New Year!


----------



## impulsive

Rami, you look gorgeous!  Everything looks perfect!  Happy New Year!


----------



## spylove22

Rami00 said:


> I would like to wish my wonderful VCA family a very prosperous, healthy and VCA filled new year!



Happy New Year Rami!


----------



## ittybitty

Rami00 said:


> I would like to wish my wonderful VCA family a very prosperous, healthy and VCA filled new year!



Happy New year to you too!!


----------



## ittybitty

EpiFanatic said:


> My Christmas gift, shortened to the shortest length possible.
> View attachment 3920170



So so pretty!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

It’s New Year’s Eve and today, I was looking through my VCA catalogs for inspiration.  Here are some photos I thought some of you might enjoy.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Mali_

willeyi said:


> It’s New Year’s Eve and today, I was looking through my VCA catalogs for inspiration.  Here are some photos I thought some of you might enjoy.  Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921090
> View attachment 3921091
> View attachment 3921092
> View attachment 3921094
> View attachment 3921095


Truly lovely ❤️- thanks for sharing! Happy New Years!


----------



## Shrinkkbo




----------



## Lisa-SH

New year eve dinner with hubby, wearing 20 motif MOP necklace. It is such a easy coordinating piece, perfect for all seasons outfit.


----------



## birkin10600

Wishing you all the best in year 2018! Happy New Year! [emoji322] [emoji312] [emoji324]  Cheers! [emoji482]


----------



## Hobbiezm

birkin10600 said:


> Wishing you all the best in year 2018! Happy New Year! [emoji322] [emoji312] [emoji324]  Cheers! [emoji482]
> View attachment 3921495


Stunning! You wear your pieces so well!!


----------



## Rami00

birkin10600 said:


> Wishing you all the best in year 2018! Happy New Year! [emoji322] [emoji312] [emoji324]  Cheers! [emoji482]
> View attachment 3921495


You look stunning! Happy New Year!


----------



## Rami00

@Cavalier Girl @impulsive @chanelchic2002 thank you so much 
Happy New Year!


----------



## birkin10600

Hobbiezm said:


> Stunning! You wear your pieces so well!!





Rami00 said:


> You look stunning! Happy New Year!


Thank you gorgeous ladies![emoji173] Happy New Year![emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji312] [emoji482]


----------



## birkin10600

Rami00 said:


> I would like to wish my wonderful VCA family a very prosperous, healthy and VCA filled new year!


 You look fabulous! Twinsies on the pave frivoles! Happy New Year sweetie! [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji312] [emoji482]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bags to die for said:


> It was a special order!


Darling, Regarding your gray MOP Alhambra bracelet, does that mean I can order it through VCA or do u have to be a VIP?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Just cruised through this entire thread (((slapping myself)))) I'm in trouble! You ladies are simply classy and fabulous!!!


----------



## bags to die for

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, Regarding your gray MOP Alhambra bracelet, does that mean I can order it through VCA or do u have to be a VIP?


You can try to order it. My store has told me it's a lot more difficult to get approval now though. Different rules for different stores.  I'm definitely not a VIP!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just cruised through this entire thread (((slapping myself)))) I'm in trouble! You ladies are simply classy and fabulous!!!


Much more dangerous than Hermes....


----------



## Rami00

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just cruised through this entire thread (((slapping myself)))) I'm in trouble! You ladies are simply classy and fabulous!!!


uh-oh this is a whole another world! You are in trouble my friend


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rami00 said:


> uh-oh this is a whole another world! You are in trouble my friend


Yes I see love!!!! You look amazing in it!!!! I'm starting verrrrrrry small but I want the three motif mop earrings now


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes I see love!!!! You look amazing in it!!!! I'm starting verrrrrrry small but I want the three motif mop earrings now


Here are mine. 
Are you interested in this version or the one with chalcedony and white gold? 
Both are so pretty.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3922267
> View attachment 3922268
> 
> Here are mine.
> Are you interested in this version or the one with chalcedony and white gold?
> Both are so pretty.


Nope I want YOURS!!!! Haha 
Seriously I was just looking around in this thread innocently but when I spotted your earrings... Well I just knew.  Ya know?


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3922267
> View attachment 3922268
> Here are mine.
> Are you interested in this version or the one with chalcedony and white gold?
> Both are so pretty.



I just LOVE this. [emoji173]️


----------



## MissAnnette

EpiFanatic said:


> My Christmas gift, shortened to the shortest length possible.
> View attachment 3920170



This was shortened to perfection! For those of us with really tiny wrists, we need all the help shortening the bracelets to the best extent possible. Whenever I try on the vintage bracelets it honestly feels like they can ride all the way to my elbow because of how tiny my wrists are. Glad to see one that has been shortened to perfection. Will definitely do the same to my YG Onyx 5 motif bracelet when I get it .....once I get out of ban island of course


----------



## hopingoneday

Just for fun I thought I’d post two gray mops side by side... one is YG and the other RG for those who’ve been debating which metal they love most (looking at you TGG!)

Interestingly as you will see there is not a dramatic difference between the two, but the RG seems to pick up pink flashes in the mop while the YG brings out green flashes (to my eyes at least).


----------



## pazt

From the holidays, wearing my SO pink sevre alternating with RG Alhambra 10 motif necklace + 5 motif bracelet


----------



## pazt

hopingoneday said:


> Just for fun I thought I’d post two gray mops side by side... one is YG and the other RG for those who’ve been debating which metal they love most (looking at you TGG!)
> 
> Interestingly as you will see there is not a dramatic difference between the two, but the RG seems to pick up pink flashes in the mop while the YG brings out green flashes (to my eyes at least).
> 
> View attachment 3922947



Obsessed with these 2!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Just for fun I thought I’d post two gray mops side by side... one is YG and the other RG for those who’ve been debating which metal they love most (looking at you TGG!)
> 
> Interestingly as you will see there is not a dramatic difference between the two, but the RG seems to pick up pink flashes in the mop while the YG brings out green flashes (to my eyes at least).
> 
> View attachment 3922947


I am not sure whether this makes things easier or more difficult.
Both are SO BEAUTIFUL.
Thank you for sharing(enabling).


----------



## innerpeace85

Exchanged large frivole for small frivole+ small perlee hoops as the large ones were very heavy for me even with earlobes. VCA is a very slippery slope!!!! I have bought 3 earrings in the last 2 months :O
Wearing Small Frivole at work-


----------



## kimber418

hopingoneday said:


> Just for fun I thought I’d post two gray mops side by side... one is YG and the other RG for those who’ve been debating which metal they love most (looking at you TGG!)
> 
> Interestingly as you will see there is not a dramatic difference between the two, but the RG seems to pick up pink flashes in the mop while the YG brings out green flashes (to my eyes at least).
> 
> View attachment 3922947


I wish VCA would do a 20 motif in gray MOP.  It would make my day.....and year!


----------



## innerpeace85

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Exchanged large frivole for small frivole+ small perlee hoops as the large ones were very heavy for me even with earlobes. VCA is a very slippery slope!!!! I have bought 3 earrings in the last 2 months :O
> Wearing Small Frivole at work-
> 
> View attachment 3923486


even with lobe wonder* not earlobes


----------



## hopingoneday

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Exchanged large frivole for small frivole+ small perlee hoops as the large ones were very heavy for me even with earlobes. VCA is a very slippery slope!!!! I have bought 3 earrings in the last 2 months :O
> Wearing Small Frivole at work-
> 
> View attachment 3923486



I love these. So feminine. Beautiful on you!


----------



## innerpeace85

hopingoneday said:


> I love these. So feminine. Beautiful on you!


Thank you! I abosultely love them


----------



## innerpeace85

Small Perlee hoops today


----------



## lisawhit

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Small Perlee hoops today
> View attachment 3924375



They are gorgeous on you!  Are they yg or rg?


----------



## innerpeace85

lisawhit said:


> They are gorgeous on you!  Are they yg or rg?


Thanks! They are YG


----------



## texasgirliegirl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Small Perlee hoops today
> View attachment 3924375


I Iove these earrings.
Simple design yet the beading really sets them apart.
Perfect size.
They look great on you.


----------



## birkin10600

Wearing my lucky butterfly dangly earrings with LE Carnelian pendant and necklace. Love this combo!


----------



## Suzie

Stunning.


----------



## Suzie

birkin10600 said:


> Wearing my lucky butterfly dangly earrings with LE Carnelian pendant and necklace. Love this combo!
> View attachment 3928047


Stunning.


----------



## birkin10600

Suzie said:


> Stunning.


Thank you dear![emoji7]


----------



## innerpeace85

birkin10600 said:


> Wearing my lucky butterfly dangly earrings with LE Carnelian pendant and necklace. Love this combo!
> View attachment 3928047


Gorgeous!! I need to try these earrings on when I am at the boutique next time


----------



## birkin10600

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Gorgeous!! I need to try these earrings on when I am at the boutique next time


Thank you![emoji7] Try them, it will make you look younger! Lol I am in my early 60s, they thought I was only in my late 40s, maybe because of this whimsical pair! Lol [emoji12] [emoji6] Psssst! don't tell anyone, it's a secret! [emoji12] [emoji6]


----------



## HADASSA

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you![emoji7] Try them, it will make you look younger! Lol I am in my early 60s, they thought I was only in my late 40s, maybe because of this whimsical pair! Lol [emoji12] [emoji6] Psssst! don't tell anyone, it's a secret! [emoji12] [emoji6]



You are a gorgeous 60-something [emoji7]

And sixty is the new forty [emoji6]


----------



## birkin10600

HADASSA said:


> You are a gorgeous 60-something [emoji7]
> 
> And sixty is the new forty [emoji6]


Awww..... you're so kind dear![emoji11] I agree, 60 is the new middle age! Lol[emoji16][emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## ShyShy

birkin10600 said:


> Wearing my lucky butterfly dangly earrings with LE Carnelian pendant and necklace. Love this combo!
> View attachment 3928047


Gorgeous birkin!  Glad we are twins on this whimsical pair!  It’s so fun.


----------



## SilverBen

I am so obsessed with malachite! I received the va pendant for Christmas and on my way back to school I picked out my next piece, it just arrived in the mail today. I'm so excited and happy with it!


----------



## innerpeace85

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you![emoji7] Try them, it will make you look younger! Lol I am in my early 60s, they thought I was only in my late 40s, maybe because of this whimsical pair! Lol [emoji12] [emoji6] Psssst! don't tell anyone, it's a secret! [emoji12] [emoji6]


You are gorgeous and I love your style!!
I am 32. I was worried I might not like it down the line and that's why I have stayed away from the dangly VCA earrings.


----------



## birkin10600

ShyShy said:


> Gorgeous birkin!  Glad we are twins on this whimsical pair!  It’s so fun.


 Happy to be your enabler of these lucky butterfly earrings! [emoji6] And you enable me with your beautiful magic 3 motif ! We are having so much fun here! We give and take! [emoji1]


----------



## birkin10600

padmaraman_1985 said:


> You are gorgeous and I love your style!!
> I am 32. I was worried I might not like it down the line and that's why I have stayed away from the dangly VCA earrings.


Thank you dear![emoji9] You are still young. Believe me, ill wear them until my 80s,[emoji1] GOD's willing!


----------



## birkin10600

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I am so obsessed with malachite! I received the va pendant for Christmas and on my way back to school I picked out my next piece, it just arrived in the mail today. I'm so excited and happy with it!


Congrats! Very nice! [emoji172]


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you![emoji7] Try them, it will make you look younger! Lol I am in my early 60s, they thought I was only in my late 40s, maybe because of this whimsical pair! Lol [emoji12] [emoji6] Psssst! don't tell anyone, it's a secret! [emoji12] [emoji6]


Wait what???  You're in your early 60s??  No way!  You look half that!  What's your secret?


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3922267
> View attachment 3922268
> 
> Here are mine.
> Are you interested in this version or the one with chalcedony and white gold?
> Both are so pretty.


Stunning!


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you![emoji7] Try them, it will make you look younger! Lol I am in my early 60s, they thought I was only in my late 40s, maybe because of this whimsical pair! Lol [emoji12] [emoji6] Psssst! don't tell anyone, it's a secret! [emoji12] [emoji6]


60s...?! You look half that...what are you using????


----------



## Toronto24

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you![emoji7] Try them, it will make you look younger! Lol I am in my early 60s, they thought I was only in my late 40s, maybe because of this whimsical pair! Lol [emoji12] [emoji6] Psssst! don't tell anyone, it's a secret! [emoji12] [emoji6]



Whaaaat?! I would have never guessed! Keep doing whatever you are doing- you look amazing [emoji173]️


----------



## Mali_

purseinsanity said:


> Wait what???  You're in your early 60s??  No way!  You look half that!  What's your secret?


LOL...I said the same thing —she’s amazing


----------



## ShyShy

birkin10600 said:


> Happy to be your enabler of these lucky butterfly earrings! [emoji6] And you enable me with your beautiful magic 3 motif ! We are having so much fun here! We give and take! [emoji1]


Indeed!  I’m in my 40s and was a tad worried if I’ll be able to wear them in 10-20 years.  Seeing you in them has reassured me completely.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you![emoji7] Try them, it will make you look younger! Lol I am in my early 60s, they thought I was only in my late 40s, maybe because of this whimsical pair! Lol [emoji12] [emoji6] Psssst! don't tell anyone, it's a secret! [emoji12] [emoji6]


Beautiful women like you lessen my worry about aging.
Thank you for inspiring us!


----------



## nycmamaofone




----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> Wait what???  You're in your early 60s??  No way!  You look half that!  What's your secret?





Mali_ said:


> 60s...?! You look half that...what are you using????





Toronto24 said:


> Whaaaat?! I would have never guessed! Keep doing whatever you are doing- you look amazing [emoji173]️





Mali_ said:


> LOL...I said the same thing —she’s amazing





ShyShy said:


> Indeed!  I’m in my 40s and was a tad worried if I’ll be able to wear them in 10-20 years.  Seeing you in them has reassured me completely. [emoji813]





texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful women like you lessen my worry about aging.
> Thank you for inspiring us!


I am really overwhelmed by your kind compliments my lovely ladies! Thank you so much! [emoji7]
I don't have any secret. I just take care of my skin, been using Lamer cream for more than 25 years now. I avoid the sun, wear sunblock. I exercise for at least one hour everyday. I only drink water, no soda and definitely no alcohol. I don't need it to have anyways. 
I listen to music and sing, no matter if my lyrics are correct or not. My granddaughters laugh at me but I don't care. Top 40 is my fave genre. Lol [emoji6] don't judge!
I stare at IG and TPF every few minutes. Your posts make me happy and alive. I buy whatever I want, not what I need #goforbroke! [emoji16]
Photo of me and my eldest daughter celebrating my big 60 (3 year ago), wearing my Onyx 20 motif, 5 motif, LE Magic Carnelian rose gold and Frivole earrings small.

Photo of 2 of my granddaughters. I have been blessed with 5 beautiful grandchildren!


----------



## innerpeace85

birkin10600 said:


> I am really overwhelmed by your kind compliments my lovely ladies! Thank you so much! [emoji7]
> I don't have any secret. I just take care of my skin, been using Lamer cream for more than 25 years now. I avoid the sun, wear sunblock. I exercise for at least one hour everyday. I only drink water, no soda and definitely no alcohol. I don't need it to have anyways.
> I listen to music and sing, no matter if my lyrics are correct or not. My granddaughters laugh at me but I don't care. Top 40 is my fave genre. Lol [emoji6] don't judge!
> I stare at IG and TPF every few minutes. Your posts make me happy and alive. I buy whatever I want, not what I need #goforbroke! [emoji16]
> Photo of me and my eldest daughter celebrating my big 60 (3 year ago), wearing my Onyx 20 motif, 5 motif, LE Magic Carnelian rose gold and Frivole earrings small.
> 
> Photo of 2 of my granddaughters. I have been blessed with 5 beautiful grandchildren!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929875
> View attachment 3929880




You are a gorgeous womenYou and your daughter look like sisters!!! If I


----------



## birkin10600

padmaraman_1985 said:


> You are a gorgeous womenYou and your daughter look like sisters!!! If I


Thank you dear![emoji7]

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbiezm

birkin10600 said:


> I am really overwhelmed by your kind compliments my lovely ladies! Thank you so much! [emoji7]
> I don't have any secret. I just take care of my skin, been using Lamer cream for more than 25 years now. I avoid the sun, wear sunblock. I exercise for at least one hour everyday. I only drink water, no soda and definitely no alcohol. I don't need it to have anyways.
> I listen to music and sing, no matter if my lyrics are correct or not. My granddaughters laugh at me but I don't care. Top 40 is my fave genre. Lol [emoji6] don't judge!
> I stare at IG and TPF every few minutes. Your posts make me happy and alive. I buy whatever I want, not what I need #goforbroke! [emoji16]
> Photo of me and my eldest daughter celebrating my big 60 (3 year ago), wearing my Onyx 20 motif, 5 motif, LE Magic Carnelian rose gold and Frivole earrings small.
> 
> Photo of 2 of my granddaughters. I have been blessed with 5 beautiful grandchildren!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929875
> View attachment 3929880



Beautiful! Your warmth, candor and sincerity only add to your beauty. I’m a big believer- beauty eventually fades but elegance ( like yours) lasts a lifetime.

Thankyou so much for sharing your own personal story. It’s very appreciated!!


----------



## birkin10600

Hobbiezm said:


> Beautiful! Your warmth, candor and sincerity only add to your beauty. I’m a big believer- beauty eventually fades but elegance ( like yours) lasts a lifetime.
> 
> Thankyou so much for sharing your own personal story. It’s very appreciated!!


Awww..... that's very kind of you! Your remarks are very flattering. Thank you sweetie, you make my day! [emoji173] 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> I am really overwhelmed by your kind compliments my lovely ladies! Thank you so much! [emoji7]
> I don't have any secret. I just take care of my skin, been using Lamer cream for more than 25 years now. I avoid the sun, wear sunblock. I exercise for at least one hour everyday. I only drink water, no soda and definitely no alcohol. I don't need it to have anyways.
> I listen to music and sing, no matter if my lyrics are correct or not. My granddaughters laugh at me but I don't care. Top 40 is my fave genre. Lol [emoji6] don't judge!
> I stare at IG and TPF every few minutes. Your posts make me happy and alive. I buy whatever I want, not what I need #goforbroke! [emoji16]
> Photo of me and my eldest daughter celebrating my big 60 (3 year ago), wearing my Onyx 20 motif, 5 motif, LE Magic Carnelian rose gold and Frivole earrings small.
> 
> Photo of 2 of my granddaughters. I have been blessed with 5 beautiful grandchildren!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929875
> View attachment 3929880



OMG you are GORGEOUS and so is your family!!!!! I am 45 and worry how I'm going to change over the next few years...I do a lot the same as you except I only exercise a few times a week and do have a nightly glass of red wine (although I hope the hot yoga detoxes most of that). Yesterday I was mistaken for DS1's sister, but I chalk that up to distance and a good pair of sunglasses. You are an inspiration!!!


----------



## birkin10600

BBC said:


> OMG you are GORGEOUS and so is your family!!!!! I am 45 and worry how I'm going to change over the next few years...I do a lot the same as you except I only exercise a few times a week and do have a nightly glass of red wine (although I hope the hot yoga detoxes most of that). Yesterday I was mistaken for DS1's sister, but I chalk that up to distance and a good pair of sunglasses. You are an inspiration!!!


Thank you so much for the compliments.[emoji4]  I must say I'm not surprised you got mistaken as DS1's sister because you look young and gorgeous. And I doubt it had anything to do with your sunglasses. You are just being too humble! I am also inspired by you! [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## HeidiDavis

birkin10600 said:


> I am really overwhelmed by your kind compliments my lovely ladies! Thank you so much! [emoji7]
> I don't have any secret. I just take care of my skin, been using Lamer cream for more than 25 years now. I avoid the sun, wear sunblock. I exercise for at least one hour everyday. I only drink water, no soda and definitely no alcohol. I don't need it to have anyways.
> I listen to music and sing, no matter if my lyrics are correct or not. My granddaughters laugh at me but I don't care. Top 40 is my fave genre. Lol [emoji6] don't judge!
> I stare at IG and TPF every few minutes. Your posts make me happy and alive. I buy whatever I want, not what I need #goforbroke! [emoji16]
> Photo of me and my eldest daughter celebrating my big 60 (3 year ago), wearing my Onyx 20 motif, 5 motif, LE Magic Carnelian rose gold and Frivole earrings small.
> 
> Photo of 2 of my granddaughters. I have been blessed with 5 beautiful grandchildren!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929875
> View attachment 3929880







You. Look. INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!  I am in awe!


----------



## birkin10600

HeidiDavis said:


> You. Look. INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!  I am in awe!


Thank you for your heartwarming compliment.[emoji4]  Very much appreciated![emoji173] 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverBen

Loving these shades of green


----------



## sjunky13

Birkin. You look amazing and pretty for any age!  

Lovely photos everyone.


----------



## Mali_

Just sharing. I saw this photo on IG and thought it was a unique way to wear a 20M although I have definitely seen some stunning mixtures and fashioning of VCA here amongst you ladies. It’s fascinating that due to lock placement, one motif prevents choking, another, sliding.


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> I am really overwhelmed by your kind compliments my lovely ladies! Thank you so much! [emoji7]
> I don't have any secret. I just take care of my skin, been using Lamer cream for more than 25 years now. I avoid the sun, wear sunblock. I exercise for at least one hour everyday. I only drink water, no soda and definitely no alcohol. I don't need it to have anyways.
> I listen to music and sing, no matter if my lyrics are correct or not. My granddaughters laugh at me but I don't care. Top 40 is my fave genre. Lol [emoji6] don't judge!
> I stare at IG and TPF every few minutes. Your posts make me happy and alive. I buy whatever I want, not what I need #goforbroke! [emoji16]
> Photo of me and my eldest daughter celebrating my big 60 (3 year ago), wearing my Onyx 20 motif, 5 motif, LE Magic Carnelian rose gold and Frivole earrings small.
> 
> Photo of 2 of my granddaughters. I have been blessed with 5 beautiful grandchildren!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929875
> View attachment 3929880


You are an inspiration!!  And a walking advertisement for healthy living!


----------



## purseinsanity

Hobbiezm said:


> Beautiful! Your warmth, candor and sincerity only add to your beauty. I’m a big believer- *beauty eventually fades but elegance ( like yours) lasts a lifetime*.
> 
> Thankyou so much for sharing your own personal story. It’s very appreciated!!



So true!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Mali_ said:


> Just sharing. I saw this photo on IG and thought it was a unique way to wear a 20M although I have definitely seen some stunning mixtures and fashioning of VCA here amongst you ladies. It’s fascinating that due to lock placement, one motif prevents choking, another, sliding.
> View attachment 3931671



What a creative way to style the necklace- gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bijou_Bonne

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Loving these shades of green


Gorgeous combo!!!


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> You are an inspiration!!  And a walking advertisement for healthy living!


It's encouraging to hear such beautiful comments from someone like you. Thank you so much sweetie![emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> It's encouraging to hear such beautiful comments from someone like you. Thank you so much sweetie![emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


I only speak the truth!


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> I only speak the truth!  [emoji813]


You are so kind my dear! [emoji182]

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## gone

EpiFanatic said:


> My Christmas gift, shortened to the shortest length possible.
> View attachment 3920170


It's beautiful! May I ask what color gold it is?


----------



## Fem1014

pinkprashu said:


> View attachment 3905364



Loved the way you paired both 10 motif necklaces.


----------



## lynne_ross

Had my bracelet resized so can finally wear. Goes beautifully with my malachite birkin ♥️


----------



## Suzie

lynne_ross said:


> Had my bracelet resized so can finally wear. Goes beautifully with my malachite birkin ♥️


Just stunning!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> Had my bracelet resized so can finally wear. Goes beautifully with my malachite birkin [emoji813]️



Faaaabulous!


----------



## spylove22

lynne_ross said:


> Had my bracelet resized so can finally wear. Goes beautifully with my malachite birkin ♥️



so beautiful!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I love green, especially in bags.


----------



## spylove22

You always look so fabulous in every picture you post! Simply gorgeous family!! 


birkin10600 said:


> I am really overwhelmed by your kind compliments my lovely ladies! Thank you so much! [emoji7]
> I don't have any secret. I just take care of my skin, been using Lamer cream for more than 25 years now. I avoid the sun, wear sunblock. I exercise for at least one hour everyday. I only drink water, no soda and definitely no alcohol. I don't need it to have anyways.
> I listen to music and sing, no matter if my lyrics are correct or not. My granddaughters laugh at me but I don't care. Top 40 is my fave genre. Lol [emoji6] don't judge!
> I stare at IG and TPF every few minutes. Your posts make me happy and alive. I buy whatever I want, not what I need #goforbroke! [emoji16]
> Photo of me and my eldest daughter celebrating my big 60 (3 year ago), wearing my Onyx 20 motif, 5 motif, LE Magic Carnelian rose gold and Frivole earrings small.
> 
> Photo of 2 of my granddaughters. I have been blessed with 5 beautiful grandchildren!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929875
> View attachment 3929880


----------



## birkin10600

spylove22 said:


> You always look so fabulous in every picture you post! Simply gorgeous family!!


Wow! what a sweet comment! [emoji7] You are very kind dear! [emoji4] Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fem1014

sbelle said:


> Still celebrating the return of the white gold vintage alhambra in my life !
> 
> View attachment 3832313



Absolutely love these. Trying to decide between these and gold frivolous. I love the pave but not sure they can be worn daily I.e. To work. Would appreciate your thoughts. TIA


----------



## sbelle

Fem1014 said:


> Absolutely love these. Trying to decide between these and gold frivolous. I love the pave but not sure they can be worn daily I.e. To work. Would appreciate your thoughts. TIA



For me they absolutely work for daily wear.  I think they can be worn with jeans and a t-shirt , to a dressy occasion and everything in-between.

*Doloresmia* was going through the same question a few months back and I am pretty sure she ended up deciding that she could wear the yg paves to work.    Maybe she will see this and pipe in !


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> For me they absolutely work for daily wear.  I think they can be worn with jeans and a t-shirt , to a dressy occasion and everything in-between.
> 
> *Doloresmia* was going through the same question a few months back and I am pretty sure she ended up deciding that she could wear the yg paves to work.    Maybe she will see this and pipe in !



I have the YG pave Vintage Alhambra and I live in a very casual city.  I wear mine all the time. During the day out to lunch, running errands and also to dinner,  weddings, etc  at night.  They definitely can be dressed up or down.   I would love to get the white gold pave VA someday.  It is such a beautiful earring.   sbelle....  aren't these the earrings you misplaced once?  Or am I imagining that?


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> sbelle....  aren't these the earrings you misplaced once?  Or am I imagining that?



You have a great memory!  My first pair disappeared from my home and never turned back up.  I have my suspicions but couldn’t prove anything.   

Unfortunately they were not insured .   I finally decided that I couldn’t live without them so bought a replacement pair.


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> You have a great memory!  My first pair disappeared from my home and never turned back up.  I have my suspicions but couldn’t prove anything.
> 
> Unfortunately they were not insured .   I finally decided that I couldn’t live without them so bought a replacement pair.


I am sorry you never found them but sometimes it does make it better to just replace the item.  It is such an awful feeling to loose something that is important to you.   It has happened to me and it is something that you will never forget.  The important thing is that you now have these beautiful earrings back and they are gorgeous on you!   Your photo made me add the WG pave vintage to my list!


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> I am sorry you never found them but sometimes it does make it better to just replace the item.  It is such an awful feeling to loose something that is important to you.   It has happened to me and it is something that you will never forget.  The important thing is that you now have these beautiful earrings back and they are gorgeous on you!   Your photo made me add the WG pave vintage to my list!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> You have a great memory!  My first pair disappeared from my home and never turned back up.  I have my suspicions but couldn’t prove anything.
> 
> Unfortunately they were not insured .   I finally decided that I couldn’t live without them so bought a replacement pair.


That's horrible!  I'm sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Layers....new onyx with old bracelets.....


----------



## sailorstripes

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Layers....new onyx with old bracelets.....



Wow, that is some trio of bracelets! I love this look on you since I am a big fan of VCA in white gold!  Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## PennyD2911

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Layers....new onyx with old bracelets.....



Beautiful!


----------



## Suzie

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Layers....new onyx with old bracelets.....


Love this, I will have these exact combinations when my 20motif onyx WG comes in.


----------



## kimber418

Suzie said:


> Love this, I will have these exact combinations when my 20motif onyx WG comes in.


Suzie,
That will be so beautiful!  Do you have the 20 WG Vintage Alhambra Pave?   Ahhhh..... my dream 20 motif!


----------



## EpiFanatic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Layers....new onyx with old bracelets.....



LOVE the onyx and white gold combo.  I would wear that every day.


----------



## EpiFanatic

MissAnnette said:


> This was shortened to perfection! For those of us with really tiny wrists, we need all the help shortening the bracelets to the best extent possible. Whenever I try on the vintage bracelets it honestly feels like they can ride all the way to my elbow because of how tiny my wrists are. Glad to see one that has been shortened to perfection. Will definitely do the same to my YG Onyx 5 motif bracelet when I get it .....once I get out of ban island of course



Yes it makes a huge difference. I can do anything with it on and it will not get damaged. I can even wash dishes and do chores, work at my desk all day and it doesn’t get banged around because it barely moves. I like it short and as tight as possible. I don’t think many people would though.


----------



## Violet Bleu

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes it makes a huge difference. I can do anything with it on and it will not get damaged. I can even wash dishes and do chores, work at my desk all day and it doesn’t get banged around because it barely moves. I like it short and as tight as possible. I don’t think many people would though.


This is how I am with my bracelets! I like them as short as possible!


----------



## Coconuts40

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes it makes a huge difference. I can do anything with it on and it will not get damaged. I can even wash dishes and do chores, work at my desk all day and it doesn’t get banged around because it barely moves. I like it short and as tight as possible. I don’t think many people would though.





Violet Bleu said:


> This is how I am with my bracelets! I like them as short as possible!



I am so conflicted with my VCA bracelet lengths. I love the look of a loose bracelet, and I like the way it moves. But practically speaking, I like the way snug bracelets feel and less risk of damage.  I am considering shortening a few of mine even further, but can't seem to make up my mind!


----------



## lovevca

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes it makes a huge difference. I can do anything with it on and it will not get damaged. I can even wash dishes and do chores, work at my desk all day and it doesn’t get banged around because it barely moves. I like it short and as tight as possible. I don’t think many people would though.


Just lovely and practical --  you've inspired me to get my bracelet shortened but will have to find a patient person to help me put it on...


----------



## Suzie

kimber418 said:


> Suzie,
> That will be so beautiful!  Do you have the 20 WG Vintage Alhambra Pave?   Ahhhh..... my dream 20 motif!


Oh no, I wish. I have a vintage white gold 10 motif.
Here is a pic attached to my MOP.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Coconuts40 said:


> I am so conflicted with my VCA bracelet lengths. I love the look of a loose bracelet, and I like the way it moves. But practically speaking, I like the way snug bracelets feel and less risk of damage.  I am considering shortening a few of mine even further, but can't seem to make up my mind!


I would honestly shorten them because wearing them loosely only looks beautiful in photos to me. In reality, I find that wearing them closer to the body is more practical and fulfilling. By sizing my bracelets properly (not VCA btw), I actually don’t feel the need to take my bracelets off for anything.


----------



## dessert1st

Coconuts40 said:


> I am so conflicted with my VCA bracelet lengths. I love the look of a loose bracelet, and I like the way it moves. But practically speaking, I like the way snug bracelets feel and less risk of damage.  I am considering shortening a few of mine even further, but can't seem to make up my mind!



Have you ever tried the different lengths on? In my boutique they have the kit that has the sample sizes (not using real motifs). I think they had 3 or 4 different lengths available. This way you can get a feel of what it will look and feel like before it's adjusted.


----------



## Coconuts40

dessert1st said:


> Have you ever tried the different lengths on? In my boutique they have the kit that has the sample sizes (not using real motifs). I think they had 3 or 4 different lengths available. This way you can get a feel of what it will look and feel like before it's adjusted.



Hi Dessert1st, yes I did try them on. I kept them on the looser side but three are times I just wish they were tighter.  I just twist one alhambra around to shorten the chain and voila, it's more fitting for when I need it, and loose when I prefer it that way )  But there are times I am tempted to get it resized once and for all.


----------



## kimber418

Suzie said:


> View attachment 3941646
> 
> Oh no, I wish. I have a vintage white gold 10 motif.
> Here is a pic attached to my MOP.


So beautiful!  I love them together.  What a great combination.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suzie

kimber418 said:


> So beautiful!  I love them together.  What a great combination.   Thanks for sharing.



Your welcome.


----------



## pazt

Wearing my 3 motif earrings tonight - WMop, black MOP and grey MOP


----------



## birkin10600

pazt said:


> View attachment 3948710
> 
> 
> Wearing my 3 motif earrings tonight - WMop, black MOP and grey MOP


Stunning on you! [emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

My 3 motif earrings maiden voyage tonight!


----------



## pazt

pazt said:


> View attachment 3948710
> 
> 
> Wearing my 3 motif earrings tonight - WMop, black MOP and grey MOP



Sorry I meant black onyx! LOL brain fart


----------



## pazt

birkin10600 said:


> My 3 motif earrings maiden voyage tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3948763



Beautiful!!! We're earring twins tonight ❤️


----------



## birkin10600

pazt said:


> Beautiful!!! We're earring twins tonight [emoji173]️


Thank you my twinsies! [emoji173] You look lovely!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Forget how much I love these!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Violet Bleu said:


> Forget how much I love these!!!
> View attachment 3953162



Very cool look.


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> My 3 motif earrings maiden voyage tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3948763



Do you have an extender in your LE Pendant? I love the length but mine looks shorter on me.


----------



## birkin10600

nicole0612 said:


> Do you have an extender in your LE Pendant? I love the length but mine looks shorter on me.


Yes, I do. I attached 3 inches necklace extender at the back.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

birkin10600 said:


> Yes, I do. I attached 3 inches necklace extender at the back.


Can you please share where you purchased your extender from. Thank you!


----------



## birkin10600

NYCGIRLY said:


> Can you please share where you purchased your extender from. Thank you!


I got it from bestgoldshop at eBay.


----------



## Violet Bleu

nicole0612 said:


> Very cool look.


Thank you @nicole0612!


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> Yes, I do. I attached 3 inches necklace extender at the back.


Thank you!  Great idea.


----------



## kimber418

nicole0612 said:


> Do you have an extender in your LE Pendant? I love the length but mine looks shorter on me.



You can also ask your SA to lengthen it for you.  I just recently got one of my LE pendants lengthened by my SA.
As long as you bought it from VCA.    Just thought I would mention it!   Best Gold Shop has very nice extenders.
I have a thicker one for my 20 motifs.


----------



## nicole0612

kimber418 said:


> You can also ask your SA to lengthen it for you.  I just recently got one of my LE pendants lengthened by my SA.
> As long as you bought it from VCA.    Just thought I would mention it!   Best Gold Shop has very nice extenders.
> I have a thicker one for my 20 motifs.



Thank you Kimber. I think I will try the temporary option first, but I appreciate the info that it can be adjusted permanently also. I think the longer length looks very elegant.


----------



## Toronto24

I don’t normally layer my jewelry but trying this look out so I can wear my perlee diamonds earrings to match my porcelain sevres pendant. What do you think?


----------



## Toronto24

Went to try on some pieces today. Fell in love with this Socrates ring. Took this pic to show hubby but realize now it is not the nicest hand modelling pic!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3957447
> 
> 
> Went to try on some pieces today. Fell in love with this Socrates ring. Took this pic to show hubby but realize now it is not the nicest hand modelling pic!


Still looks beautiful on you! Toronto winters are brutal on the skin.


----------



## Coconuts40

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3957443
> 
> 
> I don’t normally layer my jewelry but trying this look out so I can wear my perlee diamonds earrings to match my porcelain sevres pendant. What do you think?





Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3957447
> 
> 
> Went to try on some pieces today. Fell in love with this Socrates ring. Took this pic to show hubby but realize now it is not the nicest hand modelling pic!



Hi Toronto 24!!  Your serves porcelain pendant is gorgeous!!!  Looks beautiful with the perlee earrings and also looks great layered!!  

The Socrate ring also looks beautiful. The 3 flower Socrate earrings are on my wishlist.  I love anything Socrate and this ring looks spectacular on you!


----------



## Bagologist

My second VCA piece purchased in July 2017.  Sweet Alhambra Turquoise Butterfly. This picture is from a short video I took of it.


----------



## birkin10600

Just sharing some of my VCA in action! [emoji4]


----------



## MissAnnette

Stunning! Way to brighten up my day! Love, love love MOP!


----------



## innerpeace85

birkin10600 said:


> Just sharing some of my VCA in action! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959301
> View attachment 3959302


I love the MOP+Butterfly earrings on you. You wear them so well


----------



## birkin10600

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I love the MOP+Butterfly earrings on you. You wear them so well[emoji813][emoji813]


Thank you dear![emoji7]


----------



## Lisa-SH

birkin10600 said:


> Just sharing some of my VCA in action! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959301
> View attachment 3959302


Beautiful earrings and necklace, love the Hermes shawl as well.


----------



## birkin10600

Lisa-SH said:


> Beautiful earrings and necklace, love the Hermes shawl as well.


Thank you sweetie! [emoji4]


----------



## ccfun

birkin10600 said:


> Just sharing some of my VCA in action! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959301
> View attachment 3959302



Perfection! Including the beautiful shawl


----------



## Tinamanzo

Bagologist said:


> My second VCA piece purchased in July 2017.  Sweet Alhambra Turquoise Butterfly. This picture is from a short video I took of it.
> View attachment 3959143


Love!  Is this yg ot wg?  I really want a yg but dont know if it comes in yg?


----------



## Bagologist

Tinamanzo said:


> Love!  Is this yg ot wg?  I really want a yg but dont know if it comes in yg?


Thank you!  This is white gold.  I don't know whether or not it was/is sold in yg.  It sure would be beautiful in yg!


----------



## chel_ice




----------



## birkin10600

ccfun said:


> Perfection! Including the beautiful shawl





MissAnnette said:


> Stunning! Way to brighten up my day! Love, love love MOP!


Thank you lovely ladies! [emoji173]


----------



## swisshera

Sharing some black and white moment today. It is almost friday


----------



## lovevca

swisshera said:


> Sharing some black and white moment today. It is almost friday


Just beautiful!! The wg/onyx combo has such a 'cool' vibe and your cosmos ring is tdf!  Love too how they go with your sweater and top! Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## swisshera

lovevca said:


> Just beautiful!! The wg/onyx combo has such a 'cool' vibe and your cosmos ring is tdf!  Love too how they go with your sweater and top! Thank you so much for sharing!!


Thank you, I never liked Onyx with my dark hair, but the white gold makes it much "cooler" and easy going. I can wear it with the diamond pieces too since most of my diamond pieces is in white gold, and all the colorful stones are in yellow gold, and it works for me so far.


----------



## Bagologist

First VCA purchase in January 2016 which is also when this picture was taken.


----------



## lovevca

Bagologist said:


> First VCA purchase in January 2016 which is also when this picture was taken.
> 
> View attachment 3961430


Just lovely on you -- great choice of a versatile classic for your first piece!  Have you gotten any other VCA goodies since or been tempted?


----------



## Bagologist

lovevca said:


> Just lovely on you -- great choice of a versatile classic for your first piece!  Have you gotten any other VCA goodies since or been tempted?


Thank you!  Yes, I got a Sweet Alhambra Turquoise Butterfly last year and as for being tempted, always!!!  I'm thinking this year, maybe a pair of earrings or another necklace or bracelet; it's so hard to decide.


----------



## lovevca

Bagologist said:


> Thank you!  Yes, I got a Sweet Alhambra Turquoise Butterfly last year and as for being tempted, always!!!  I'm thinking this year, maybe a pair of earrings or another necklace or bracelet; it's so hard to decide.


I love turquoise (my birthstone) and butterflies (have VCA butterfly necklaces in wg/grey mop/diamond and yg/diamond, both of which I believe are discontinued) but earrings are what I most obsess over and wear.  It'll be fun to hear what you decide!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Wearing my 6 motifs Magic Alhambra necklace, the necklace has been recently sent back to VCA for 2" extension (I believe the artisan did 1" each side to keep the original style).


----------



## birkin10600

Lisa-SH said:


> Wearing my 6 motifs Magic Alhambra necklace, the necklace has been recently sent back to VCA for 2" extension (I believe the artisan did 1" each side to keep the original style).
> View attachment 3963984
> 
> View attachment 3963986


Very elegant and classic! Looks so lovely on you![emoji7]


----------



## Lisa-SH

birkin10600 said:


> Very elegant and classic! Looks so lovely on you![emoji7]


Thank you & you're so sweet .


----------



## Pgirl2016

birkin10600 said:


> Very elegant and classic! Looks so lovely on you![emoji7]



This is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Pgirl2016

Does anyone have either the MOP or onyx earring studs and a photograph? I’m deciding which one I should buy! And are they comfortable?


----------



## nicole0612

Pgirl2016 said:


> Does anyone have either the MOP or onyx earring studs and a photograph? I’m deciding which one I should buy! And are they comfortable?



Sweet or vintage size?


----------



## Pgirl2016

nicole0612 said:


> Sweet or vintage size?



Vintage or sweet is good! I just want to see what it looks like on IRL!


----------



## EpiFanatic

swisshera said:


> Sharing some black and white moment today. It is almost friday



I love the onyx and white gold. Can I ask if you had to order this or if you bought it from one of the boutiques that carry it?   Would you mind letting me know the price for this piece?  I’ve asked my SA and no response yet.   Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

Pgirl2016 said:


> Vintage or sweet is good! I just want to see what it looks like on IRL!



Here a some photos of the Vintage size MOP.
I think MOP is really pretty, especially with dark hair, it really glows.






Here is the onyx Vintage size.


----------



## Pgirl2016

nicole0612 said:


> Here a some photos of the Vintage size MOP.
> I think MOP is really pretty, especially with dark hair, it really glows.
> View attachment 3964491
> 
> View attachment 3964492
> 
> View attachment 3964496
> 
> Here is the onyx Vintage size.
> View attachment 3964495



Wow these look amazing!!! You have them both, so lucky! Which one do you wear more? And if you could only pick one which one ? 
I have the MOP vintage necklace. And a 5 motif onyx bracelet. So I’m trying to decide what colour earrings to get between MOP and onyx. But I can only afford one (although maybe both eventually down the track). Have you had any fading issues with your MOP? 
Thankyou


----------



## Pgirl2016

Ps I have black hair


----------



## nicole0612

Pgirl2016 said:


> Wow these look amazing!!! You have them both, so lucky! Which one do you wear more? And if you could only pick one which one ?
> I have the MOP vintage necklace. And a 5 motif onyx bracelet. So I’m trying to decide what colour earrings to get between MOP and onyx. But I can only afford one (although maybe both eventually down the track). Have you had any fading issues with your MOP?
> Thankyou



Actually, I only tried on the onyx when I was deciding on my next pair awhile back. For me, the onyx got lost in my dark hair because I often wear it down, so at that time I purchased the small frivole. The MOP were my first pair. I have not had any issues with fading and I wear them a lot. I probably would not wear the MOP vintage earrings with the MOP vintage pendant, with the same color and shape so close together visually (that’s just my preference). However, the advantage of MOP is that it matches almost anything. You can see in the photo I am wearing the Vintage pave pendant with the Vintage MOP earrings. I do think you could wear a MOP Magic pendant (or any color Magic) with the earrings since it hangs down lower and there is diversity in the size. I also think that you could wear the onyx earrings with the onyx bracelet, and the onyx is very pretty also, especially if you wear your hair away from your face.


----------



## Pgirl2016

nicole0612 said:


> Actually, I only tried on the onyx when I was deciding on my next pair awhile back. For me, the onyx got lost in my dark hair because I often wear it down, so at that time I purchased the small frivole. The MOP were my first pair. I have not had any issues with fading and I wear them a lot. I probably would not wear the MOP vintage earrings with the MOP vintage pendant, with the same color and shape so close together visually (that’s just my preference). However, the advantage of MOP is that it matches almost anything. You can see in the photo I am wearing the Vintage pave pendant with the Vintage MOP earrings. I do think you could wear a MOP Magic pendant (or any color Magic) with the earrings since it hangs down lower and there is diversity in the size. I also think that you could wear the onyx earrings with the onyx bracelet, and the onyx is very pretty also, especially if you wear your hair away from your face.



Thankyou soooo much!!!! I agree that the MOP earrings and pendant together can be too “matchy-matchy”. It’s such a tough choice. Because I have black hair (long and thick) I think the onyx earrings will get lost on me, and I prefer light colored earrings as from afar it could look like i have a mole on my ears hahahha). But the onyx is soooo beautiful. It stands out perfectly! Especially with the gold. It’s such a tough choice. My sales girls told me the MOP fades with time and can change colour even, it’s quite a delicate stone she said. So I’m worried if I sweat when working out or something it might change colour. I don’t really love the frivole style for some reason, I’m not sure why I much prefer the Alhambra! Such a tough choice [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## Pgirl2016

I noticed the MOP earrings with the WG vintage pave pendant - and I agree they look beautiful together!


----------



## nicole0612

Pgirl2016 said:


> Thankyou soooo much!!!! I agree that the MOP earrings and pendant together can be too “matchy-matchy”. It’s such a tough choice. Because I have black hair (long and thick) I think the onyx earrings will get lost on me, and I prefer light colored earrings as from afar it could look like i have a mole on my ears hahahha). But the onyx is soooo beautiful. It stands out perfectly! Especially with the gold. It’s such a tough choice. My sales girls told me the MOP fades with time and can change colour even, it’s quite a delicate stone she said. So I’m worried if I sweat when working out or something it might change colour. I don’t really love the frivole style for some reason, I’m not sure why I much prefer the Alhambra! Such a tough choice [emoji30][emoji30]



If you want an earring option that will be more worry free and more resistant to damage from moisture/sweating, would you consider the all yellow gold or all white gold (or of course the pave)? You could also wear these with either of your current pieces. 
For size considerations, though it is not recommended, I do keep my sweet earrings on for exercise but not my Vintage size (they are just too heavy). If I am wearing the vintage size I just take them off prior to exercising, which is probably advisable.


----------



## Pgirl2016

nicole0612 said:


> If you want an earring option that will be more worry free and more resistant to damage from moisture/sweating, would you consider the all yellow gold or all white gold (or of course the pave)? You could also wear these with either of your current pieces.
> For size considerations, though it is not recommended, I do keep my sweet earrings on for exercise but not my Vintage size (they are just too heavy). If I am wearing the vintage size I just take them off prior to exercising, which is probably advisable.



Yes I do like the all YG WG or RG earrings also! I just called my local store and found out the price of the vintage earrings OMGGGGGg they are almost the same price as the 5 motif bracelet (and only two motifs for earrings hahaha) I feel they aren’t that good value. Oh no now I’m upset coz I dunno if I can afford that much, or want to!!! So lucky I got my vintage pendant necklace and my 5 motif bracelet when I did before price increases!


----------



## nicole0612

Pgirl2016 said:


> Yes I do like the all YG WG or RG earrings also! I just called my local store and found out the price of the vintage earrings OMGGGGGg they are almost the same price as the 5 motif bracelet (and only two motifs for earrings hahaha) I feel they aren’t that good value. Oh no now I’m upset coz I dunno if I can afford that much, or want to!!! So lucky I got my vintage pendant necklace and my 5 motif bracelet when I did before price increases!


In that case maybe consider the sweet YG, WG or RG earrings? I have heard that the RG sweet earrings may be discontinued but they were still available the last time I checked about a month ago.  Any of these would be very low maintenance including for exercise.


----------



## SilverBen

Sharing my new perlee ring! Hope you all are having a good day!


----------



## floflo

Valentine’s Day gift from DH!!  [emoji173]️ Now I finally have something to match when I wear my Perle Clover Pendant. [emoji256]


----------



## MKLarmcandy

My collection (with some Cartier and Anita Ko)


----------



## innerpeace85

floflo said:


> View attachment 3970359
> 
> Valentine’s Day gift from DH!!  [emoji173]️ Now I finally have something to match when I wear my Perle Clover Pendant. [emoji256]
> View attachment 3970363


Gorgeous!!
I am so jealous of everybody who can wear the perlee clover ring. I have small fingers and my SA even the small looks big on my fingers


----------



## birkin10600

VCA action from last night celebration of Lunar New Year of the DOG [emoji190]! Happy Chinese New Year  everyone![emoji322] [emoji312] [emoji324] [emoji323]


----------



## MKLarmcandy

Some action shots. I love VCA so much.


----------



## Tinamanzo

My new turquoise butterfly pendant ... apparently last one in Canada  (thats what they told hubby). Im in love. 

My mop bracelet. . And my favourite piece of art in the back  (by me )


----------



## lovevca

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3970604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some action shots. I love VCA so much.


I love how you layer VCA with other jewelry and feel we need a whole thread on this!  Is the leaf pendant Jennifer Meyer? And did you use extenders?


----------



## MKLarmcandy

lovevca said:


> I love how you layer VCA with other jewelry and feel we need a whole thread on this!  Is the leaf pendant Jennifer Meyer? And did you use extenders?


The leaf is Anita Ko. Love it tons - first baby push present. I do have an  extender that vca added on the vca mop white gold magic clover pendant.

I also layer the vca perlee bands with other jewelry


----------



## nicole0612

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3970976
> 
> The leaf is Anita Ko. Love it tons - first baby push present. I do have an  extender that vca added on the vca mop white gold magic clover pendant.
> 
> I also layer the vca perlee bands with other jewelry



I really love how the perlee bands look with your wedding ring! Do you have more photos of this pairing?


----------



## purseinsanity

Tinamanzo said:


> My new turquoise butterfly pendant ... apparently last one in Canada  (thats what they told hubby). Im in love.
> 
> My mop bracelet. . And my favourite piece of art in the back  (by me )


You're very talented!


----------



## PennyD2911

floflo said:


> View attachment 3970359
> 
> Valentine’s Day gift from DH!!  [emoji173]️ Now I finally have something to match when I wear my Perle Clover Pendant. [emoji256]
> View attachment 3970363



Congratulations![emoji256] It is beautiful on you!

I love this ring!![emoji7][emoji7] It is next on my wish list. I have the Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet and I have been going back and forth about the ring because I wasnt sure if it would be too much with the bracelet, but I think it will be OK, for me anyway, I have decided to purchase it later this year. At least that agrument is winning at the moment. [emoji1]


----------



## ccfun

birkin10600 said:


> VCA action from last night celebration of Lunar New Year of the DOG [emoji190]! Happy Chinese New Year  everyone![emoji322] [emoji312] [emoji324] [emoji323]
> View attachment 3970597
> View attachment 3970598



Gorgeous! And Happy new year!


----------



## MKLarmcandy

nicole0612 said:


> I really love how the perlee bands look with your wedding ring! Do you have more photos of this pairing?


My engagement ring is turned sideways here so it’s not a great photo but here you go:


----------



## birkin10600

ccfun said:


> Gorgeous! And Happy new year!


 Thank you![emoji7]  Happy New Year!


----------



## Tinamanzo

purseinsanity said:


> You're very talented!


Thank youuuuu


----------



## MKLarmcandy

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3971430
> 
> My engagement ring is turned sideways here so it’s not a great photo but here you go:


This one might be better:


----------



## MKLarmcandy

MKLarmcandy said:


> This one might be better:


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> Congratulations![emoji256] It is beautiful on you!
> 
> I love this ring!![emoji7][emoji7] It is next on my wish list. *I have the Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet* and I have been going back and forth about the ring because I wasnt sure if it would be too much with the bracelet, but I think it will be OK, for me anyway, I have decided to purchase it later this year. At least that agrument is winning at the moment. [emoji1]



I LOVE that you can finally say that!!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Loving my 'push present' to celebrate the arrival of my 3rd child - born Feb 14th! 
My sweet SA also sent me flowers and bath products for vday


----------



## PennyD2911

lynne_ross said:


> Loving my 'push present' to celebrate the arrival of my 3rd child - born Feb 14th!
> My sweet SA also sent me flowers and bath products for vday



Congratulations on the arrival of your little one AND your Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet! [emoji256]


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> I LOVE that you can finally say that!!!!



Yes!!![emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji813]️[emoji7]
The bracelet is my favorite VCA piece!


----------



## lovevca

lynne_ross said:


> Loving my 'push present' to celebrate the arrival of my 3rd child - born Feb 14th!
> My sweet SA also sent me flowers and bath products for vday


WOW -- what wonderful Valentine's gifts -- a newborn and the holy grail of bracelets! Congratulations!!!   And I'm doubly impressed that you were able to post such a lovely photo only 3 days later!  Amazing!


----------



## jssl1688

lynne_ross said:


> Loving my 'push present' to celebrate the arrival of my 3rd child - born Feb 14th!
> My sweet SA also sent me flowers and bath products for vday



congrats on your newborn as well as your beautiful bracelet!!


----------



## Coconuts40

lynne_ross said:


> Loving my 'push present' to celebrate the arrival of my 3rd child - born Feb 14th!
> My sweet SA also sent me flowers and bath products for vday



Congratulations on baby # 3 and for such a wonderful push present. Your hubby has great taste  
 It also sounds like you have such a lovely SA !


----------



## jssl1688

i've been missing in action for a while, just wanted to wish all my fellow vca lovers a belated Happy Valentines day and for the ones who celebrate Chinese New Years like me a Gong xi fa cai & xin nian kuai le!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Coconuts40 said:


> Congratulations on baby # 3 and for such a wonderful push present. Your hubby has great taste
> It also sounds like you have such a lovely SA !


Yeah she is wonderful, I just stopped in to say hi and she insisted I take Laduree macaroons for my whole crew. DH jokes if I ever need a snack or drink while at the mall to just stopped in VCA.


----------



## lynne_ross

lovevca said:


> WOW -- what wonderful Valentine's gifts -- a newborn and the holy grail of bracelets! Congratulations!!!   And I'm doubly impressed that you were able to post such a lovely photo only 3 days later!  Amazing!


Awww thanks. I feel a bit more 'normal' getting dressed and getting out of the house for a bit.


----------



## txrosegirl

lynne_ross said:


> Loving my 'push present' to celebrate the arrival of my 3rd child - born Feb 14th!
> My sweet SA also sent me flowers and bath products for vday


congrats on the baby and the gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## valnsw

Happy Chinese New Year to all who celebrate the Year of the Dog! 

Gong Xi Fa Cai and wishing all more VCA for this year


----------



## valnsw

Some other action pix these couple of months.


----------



## floflo

PennyD2911 said:


> Congratulations![emoji256] It is beautiful on you!
> 
> I love this ring!![emoji7][emoji7] It is next on my wish list. I have the Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet and I have been going back and forth about the ring because I wasnt sure if it would be too much with the bracelet, but I think it will be OK, for me anyway, I have decided to purchase it later this year. At least that agrument is winning at the moment. [emoji1]



@PennyD2911 - I think the ring + bracelet will look beautiful together. I eventually would like to own the both also. I debated for a long time which one to get first. In the end, hubby made the decision for me (probably because the ring is more reasonably priced of the two!) [emoji38]


----------



## floflo

lynne_ross said:


> Loving my 'push present' to celebrate the arrival of my 3rd child - born Feb 14th!
> My sweet SA also sent me flowers and bath products for vday



Beautiful!  Congrats!!! [emoji898]


----------



## floflo

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Gorgeous!!
> I am so jealous of everybody who can wear the perlee clover ring. I have small fingers and my SA even the small looks big on my fingers



Thanks!  My SA showed me another option of stacking two perlee bands + a diamond band in between. Maybe it would be another option to wear the perlee design without the thick ring. It looked gorgeous when she showed me!


----------



## Toronto24

lynne_ross said:


> Loving my 'push present' to celebrate the arrival of my 3rd child - born Feb 14th!
> My sweet SA also sent me flowers and bath products for vday



Congratulations!! What a lovely Valentine’s present [emoji173]️ I am so impressed that you were out and about so soon after delivery! Although a trip to VCA would be an excellent motivator!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> Loving my 'push present' to celebrate the arrival of my 3rd child - born Feb 14th!
> My sweet SA also sent me flowers and bath products for vday



Congratulations on the birth of your third!!! Love this bracelet. Enjoy this special time!!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## spylove22

lynne_ross said:


> Loving my 'push present' to celebrate the arrival of my 3rd child - born Feb 14th!
> My sweet SA also sent me flowers and bath products for vday



Congrats on both!!


----------



## Hobbiezm

lynne_ross said:


> Loving my 'push present' to celebrate the arrival of my 3rd child - born Feb 14th!
> My sweet SA also sent me flowers and bath products for vday


Congrats on the present but most importantly on your little one! What a blessing!!


----------



## txrosegirl

valnsw said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to all who celebrate the Year of the Dog!
> 
> Gong Xi Fa Cai and wishing all more VCA for this year


this looks so lovely with your jige


----------



## nicole0612

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3971430
> 
> My engagement ring is turned sideways here so it’s not a great photo but here you go:





MKLarmcandy said:


> This one might be better:



Thank you! It’s a very lovely stack!


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Loving my 'push present' to celebrate the arrival of my 3rd child - born Feb 14th!
> My sweet SA also sent me flowers and bath products for vday



Congratulations on the arrival of your Valentine’s Day baby! Of course the bracelet is stunning as well and will always make you think of your dear littlest one.


----------



## birkin10600

lynne_ross said:


> Loving my 'push present' to celebrate the arrival of my 3rd child - born Feb 14th!
> My sweet SA also sent me flowers and bath products for vday


Congrats dear! Beautiful bracelet and your most precious bundle of joy! [emoji322][emoji324][emoji253]


----------



## Arvuitton

Just got my perlee signature ring in rose gold to go along with my current stack! I love how it ties everything together  Can't wait to add the signature bracelet in the future!!!


----------



## Rami00

Not really an action pic. My small VCA fam of two pieces  Took the shot just before slipping them on me.


----------



## jssl1688

Rami00 said:


> Not really an action pic. My small VCA fam of two pieces  Took the shot just before slipping them on me.



Love!!!


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> Not really an action pic. My small VCA fam of two pieces  Took the shot just before slipping them on me.


@Rami00, your photography skills are aaaaaammmmaaaazing  

Of course, the objects being photographed added to your skill


----------



## Rami00

@jssl1688 @HADASSA aww thank you so much


----------



## hopingoneday

Rami00 said:


> Not really an action pic. My small VCA fam of two pieces  Took the shot just before slipping them on me.



Omg stunning choices


----------



## PennyD2911

Rami00 said:


> Not really an action pic. My small VCA fam of two pieces  Took the shot just before slipping them on me.



Gorgeous[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## 4LV

Anybody has a model picture of flowerlace earrings? I am debating to get that or the magic pave earrings.
Thanks!


----------



## spylove22




----------



## WingNut

spylove22 said:


> View attachment 3977952
> View attachment 3977953



That’s beautiful. What is the smaller gold pendant? I can’t tell from the photo. The MoP is I am assuming Vintage size? Trying to educate myself....


----------



## spylove22

WingNut said:


> That’s beautiful. What is the smaller gold pendant? I can’t tell from the photo. The MoP is I am assuming Vintage size? Trying to educate myself....



Thank you! I have the sweet pink gold pendant paired with the MOP vintage size pendant and the sweet MOP earrings. VCA chains are the sparkliest!


----------



## WingNut

spylove22 said:


> Thank you! I have the sweet pink gold pendant paired with the MOP vintage size pendant and the sweet MOP earrings. VCA chains are the sparkliest!



Thanks. The vintage size MoP pendant seems like I might have to add it to my wishlist!


----------



## HADASSA

4LV said:


> Anybody has a model picture of flowerlace earrings? I am debating to get that or the magic pave earrings.
> Thanks!


[Photo credits TPF member *thimp*]

Included comparison side by side pics with Frivole Pave  




Magic Alhambra in YG.


----------



## nicole0612

spylove22 said:


> View attachment 3977952
> View attachment 3977953



This pairing is really pretty.


----------



## HADASSA

spylove22 said:


> View attachment 3977952
> View attachment 3977953


Perfect mix of earring to pendant ratio


----------



## Cavalier Girl

4LV said:


> Anybody has a model picture of flowerlace earrings? I am debating to get that or the magic pave earrings.
> Thanks!



I wish I did!  The Flowerlace earrings are my all time favorite diamond VCA earrings.


----------



## sbelle

4LV said:


> Anybody has a model picture of flowerlace earrings? I am debating to get that or the magic pave earrings.
> Thanks!



Funny, I was just thinking about the two of those earrings also and tried them on last week in London.  I had the SA take pictures of them on me — the pics aren’t great but you’ll get a little bit of an idea.


ETA:  WOW -- sorry for the enormous pictures.  Since Photobucket kicked me off, I am not very good at uploading pics.


----------



## jssl1688

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3978314
> View attachment 3978315
> 
> 
> Funny, I was just thinking about the two of those earrings also and tried them on last week in London.  I had the SA take pictures of them on me — the pics aren’t great but you’ll get a little bit of an idea.
> 
> 
> ETA:  WOW -- sorry for the enormous pictures.  Since Photobucket kicked me off, I am not very good at uploading pics.



the flower lace is so pretty, but that magic is like maximum bling in your face!! I love blinggg....


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3978314
> View attachment 3978315
> 
> 
> Funny, I was just thinking about the two of those earrings also and tried them on last week in London.  I had the SA take pictures of them on me — the pics aren’t great but you’ll get a little bit of an idea.
> 
> 
> ETA:  WOW -- sorry for the enormous pictures.  Since Photobucket kicked me off, I am not very good at uploading pics.



I loooooooove the flower lace [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## 4LV

Oh WOW!
Thank you so much ladies. You all are the best.

Which one would you choose? Seeing pictures did not make it easier. I had a chance tried magic on. But not the flowerlace. Decisions decisions....




HADASSA said:


> [Photo credits TPF member *thimp*]
> 
> Included comparison side by side pics with Frivole Pave
> 
> View attachment 3978136
> 
> 
> Magic Alhambra in YG.
> 
> View attachment 3978147





sbelle said:


> View attachment 3978314
> View attachment 3978315
> 
> 
> Funny, I was just thinking about the two of those earrings also and tried them on last week in London.  I had the SA take pictures of them on me — the pics aren’t great but you’ll get a little bit of an idea.
> 
> 
> ETA:  WOW -- sorry for the enormous pictures.  Since Photobucket kicked me off, I am not very good at uploading pics.


----------



## HADASSA

@4LV, I find the Flowerlace very whimsical and special [emoji173]️

If you can carry them off, I say get those [emoji1360]


----------



## sbelle

4LV said:


> Oh WOW!
> Thank you so much ladies. You all are the best.
> 
> Which one would you choose? Seeing pictures did not make it easier. I had a chance tried magic on. But not the flowerlace. Decisions decisions....



I think you are going to have to try them both on to see what you think on you!  Pictures are helpful, but seeing them on you own ear will probably make the decision easy for you.  

I went through a phase about 5 years ago where I desperately wanted the flowerlace.  I tried them on often and they were always on my mind. I have no doubt that I probably declared my love for them here on the forum!    But as much as I loved them though I kept buying other pieces, and eventually moved on.

I think it came down to this.... daily wearability.   I have a very casual lifestyle and have decided to generally only buy pieces that I could wear on a daily basis.  I love wearing diamonds casually so I have been able to integrate most of my VCA wardrobe into daily wear.  I have the Magic yg pave earrings and although they have a lot of flash, I find I can wear them very casually.  I have no doubt I would do the same with the Magic wg pave.  I easily wear the Frivole yg and wg paves casually and in fact the only VCA earrings I own that I haven’t been able to convince myself could be worn casually is my small yg Cosmos earring.  Lol — they pack so much “wow” that I have only been able to bring myself to wear them in more dressy situations.

So the question for me is the everyday wearability of the flowerlace.  When I tried them on last week I fell back in love with them.  They are truly amazing, sitting up on the ear similar to the Frivole earrings.  What I just don’t know is whether the size of them makes me rule them out for daily wear — I think  it might, for me.   

I’m interested to see where you end up — keep us posted!


----------



## HADASSA

@sbelle, I like the points you made about “daily wearability” and “casual lifestyle.”

But you know that may mean different things to different people in the scheme of things.

I know I CANNOT carry off the Flowerlace Earrings. I might be able to do the Pendant with the Fleurette Large WG Earrings, since the Flowerlace Pendant Centre is the Fleurette Design.

I still L[emoji173]️VE them though...


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> @sbelle, I like the points you made about “daily wearability” and “casual lifestyle.”
> 
> But you know that may mean different things to different people in the scheme of things.
> ...



I totally agree - it is all about the individual !  What works for you might not for me and vice versa.

In today’s world I think one can easily wear earrings that would have been considered only for dressy ocassions in my mother’s day.   But only if you feel comfortable and confident wearing them.   So the fact the Magic pave work for me casually does not mean they would work the same for anyone else.   And the fact the the small yg Cosmos don’t work for me casually doesn’t mean they wouldn’t work for someone else.

I just love that we have so much more freedom today in what we can wear than my mother did years ago!


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> I totally agree - it is all about the individual !  What works for you might not for me and vice versa.
> 
> In today’s world I think one can easily wear earrings that would have been considered only for dressy ocassions in my mother’s day.   But only if you feel comfortable and confident wearing them.   So the fact the Magic pave work for me casually does not mean they would work the same for anyone else.   And the fact the the small yg Cosmos don’t work for me casually doesn’t mean they wouldn’t work for someone else.
> 
> I just love that we have so much more freedom today in what we can wear than my mother did years ago!


Life's too short to just wear things on special occasions but at the same time we have to very situationally aware.

I see a few pairs of earrings on your radar - new 3-Flower Frivole and the Magic WG


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3978314
> View attachment 3978315
> 
> 
> Funny, I was just thinking about the two of those earrings also and tried them on last week in London.  I had the SA take pictures of them on me — the pics aren’t great but you’ll get a little bit of an idea.
> 
> 
> ETA:  WOW -- sorry for the enormous pictures.  Since Photobucket kicked me off, I am not very good at uploading pics.


Are these the small FL earrings?
I am wondering of they have tweeked them since I tried them on years ago.
They seem less "loopy"....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I think you are going to have to try them both on to see what you think on you!  Pictures are helpful, but seeing them on you own ear will probably make the decision easy for you.
> 
> I went through a phase about 5 years ago where I desperately wanted the flowerlace.  I tried them on often and they were always on my mind. I have no doubt that I probably declared my love for them here on the forum!    But as much as I loved them though I kept buying other pieces, and eventually moved on.
> 
> I think it came down to this.... daily wearability.   I have a very casual lifestyle and have decided to generally only buy pieces that I could wear on a daily basis.  I love wearing diamonds casually so I have been able to integrate most of my VCA wardrobe into daily wear.  I have the Magic yg pave earrings and although they have a lot of flash, I find I can wear them very casually.  I have no doubt I would do the same with the Magic wg pave.  I easily wear the Frivole yg and wg paves casually and in fact the only VCA earrings I own that I haven’t been able to convince myself could be worn casually is my small yg Cosmos earring.  Lol — they pack so much “wow” that I have only been able to bring myself to wear them in more dressy situations.
> 
> So the question for me is the everyday wearability of the flowerlace.  When I tried them on last week I fell back in love with them.  They are truly amazing, sitting up on the ear similar to the Frivole earrings.  What I just don’t know is whether the size of them makes me rule them out for daily wear — I think  it might, for me.
> 
> I’m interested to see where you end up — keep us posted!


I think that you can wear absolutely anything and can look fabulous.
Like you I was obsessed with the FL earrings years ago.  Back then it was a choice between the pave frivole earrings and the FL.  Ultimately I decided that the pave frivole earrings were the better choice for me based on my collection and lifestyle. I still love the FL earrings but personally would probably reserve them for special occasions and with a very simple outfit..like a LBD and with my hair pulled back so the earrings can be the star.
The only other drawback for me was seeing a photo of KK wearing them.  
That sort of ruined it for me (at the time)....


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Are these the small FL earrings?
> I am wondering of they have tweeked them since I tried them on years ago.
> They seem less "loopy"....



I thought they looked a bit different too.  Didn’t there used to be two sizes?  The SA told me there is only one size now.


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> I thought they looked a bit different too.  Didn’t there used to be two sizes?  The SA told me there is only one size now.


That's correct - small and medium. Now it's just one size.


----------



## 4LV

sbelle said:


> I think you are going to have to try them both on to see what you think on you!  Pictures are helpful, but seeing them on you own ear will probably make the decision easy for you.
> 
> I went through a phase about 5 years ago where I desperately wanted the flowerlace.  I tried them on often and they were always on my mind. I have no doubt that I probably declared my love for them here on the forum!    But as much as I loved them though I kept buying other pieces, and eventually moved on.
> 
> I think it came down to this.... daily wearability.   I have a very casual lifestyle and have decided to generally only buy pieces that I could wear on a daily basis.  I love wearing diamonds casually so I have been able to integrate most of my VCA wardrobe into daily wear.  I have the Magic yg pave earrings and although they have a lot of flash, I find I can wear them very casually.  I have no doubt I would do the same with the Magic wg pave.  I easily wear the Frivole yg and wg paves casually and in fact the only VCA earrings I own that I haven’t been able to convince myself could be worn casually is my small yg Cosmos earring.  Lol — they pack so much “wow” that I have only been able to bring myself to wear them in more dressy situations.
> 
> So the question for me is the everyday wearability of the flowerlace.  When I tried them on last week I fell back in love with them.  They are truly amazing, sitting up on the ear similar to the Frivole earrings.  What I just don’t know is whether the size of them makes me rule them out for daily wear — I think  it might, for me.
> 
> I’m interested to see where you end up — keep us posted!



Thank you very much for your wise voice. 
I tried the pendant and the ring in the boutique. They did not have the earrings in the store at the time. I think if I ever get anything from this line it will be the earrings. I also believe the Magic will be easier to wear also. I have the small frivole WG and vintage YG paves already, so I wonder the WOW might be the factor that I am looking for. I don't really have any fancy occasions to wear them to but I just want to wear whatever that makes me happy. Lol


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I thought they looked a bit different too.  Didn’t there used to be two sizes?  The SA told me there is only one size now.


Yes. 
In fact, if you compare the pair in your photo to the pair in the other photo they are different.


----------



## txrosegirl

Rami00 said:


> Not really an action pic. My small VCA fam of two pieces  Took the shot just before slipping them on me.


i would love to have either one some day  so beautiful!!


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> I totally agree - it is all about the individual !  What works for you might not for me and vice versa.
> 
> In today’s world I think one can easily wear earrings that would have been considered only for dressy ocassions in my mother’s day.   But only if you feel comfortable and confident wearing them.   So the fact the Magic pave work for me casually does not mean they would work the same for anyone else.   And the fact the the small yg Cosmos don’t work for me casually doesn’t mean they wouldn’t work for someone else.
> 
> I just love that we have so much more freedom today in what we can wear than my mother did years ago!



Wonderful discussion here
But also wondered what did you decide on the new perle bangle 
Not a lot of love for it here but I tried it on recently and really really liked it.
Wondered if you purchased one and how do you like it ?


----------



## sbelle

TankerToad said:


> Wonderful discussion here
> But also wondered what did you decide on the new perle bangle
> Not a lot of love for it here but I tried it on recently and really really liked it.
> Wondered if you purchased one and how do you like it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979362
> View attachment 3979363
> View attachment 3979364



I am not a bracelet person so I don't often see bracelets that tempt me, but for some reason I just loved this one.  

I did end up purchasing it and am very happy I did.  I love its simple elegance.  I don't wear it a lot - because I don't wear bracelets a lot.  Typically I just wear a watch as jewelry.

I think you'd like it!


----------



## hopingoneday

sbelle said:


> I am not a bracelet person so I don't often see bracelets that tempt me, but for some reason I just loved this one.
> 
> I did end up purchasing it and am very happy I did.  I love its simple elegance.  I don't wear it a lot - because I don't wear bracelets a lot.  Typically I just wear a watch as jewelry.
> 
> I think you'd like it!



I think this bracelet is terrific and seems easy to wear. A lovely piece, congrats!!!


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> I think you are going to have to try them both on to see what you think on you!  Pictures are helpful, but seeing them on you own ear will probably make the decision easy for you.
> 
> I went through a phase about 5 years ago where I desperately wanted the flowerlace.  I tried them on often and they were always on my mind. I have no doubt that I probably declared my love for them here on the forum!    But as much as I loved them though I kept buying other pieces, and eventually moved on.
> 
> I think it came down to this.... daily wearability.   I have a very casual lifestyle and have decided to generally only buy pieces that I could wear on a daily basis.  I love wearing diamonds casually so I have been able to integrate most of my VCA wardrobe into daily wear.  I have the Magic yg pave earrings and although they have a lot of flash, I find I can wear them very casually.  I have no doubt I would do the same with the Magic wg pave.  I easily wear the Frivole yg and wg paves casually and in fact the only VCA earrings I own that I haven’t been able to convince myself could be worn casually is my small yg Cosmos earring.  Lol — they pack so much “wow” that I have only been able to bring myself to wear them in more dressy situations.
> 
> So the question for me is the everyday wearability of the flowerlace.  When I tried them on last week I fell back in love with them.  They are truly amazing, sitting up on the ear similar to the Frivole earrings.  What I just don’t know is whether the size of them makes me rule them out for daily wear — I think  it might, for me.
> 
> I’m interested to see where you end up — keep us posted!



So it’s funny I see these earrings in sort of the opposite way:
The Flowerlace earrings feel casual for my lifestyle right now- they wouldn’t be appropriate (IMO) with a business suit - fabulous as they are, to me they read: whimsical and summery -
Can see them worn with soft blue denim cropped pants and a crisp white shirt,
or with white pencil jeans, blue and white striped t shirt- or worn with summer dresses - solid cotton swing skirt or floral in flowing silk.
To me they don’t  feel serious or evening at all, but instead charming -
Maybe worn on a summer evening in a garden or to a wedding or an outdoor ball with a filmy chiffon gown. 
The Flowerlace are (for me) something to look forward to when I retire and the sun is always shining and my life and wardrobe are both more relaxed -
Isn’t it wonderful how we are all can have different impressions of the same jewelry?
That’s what makes this forum fun [emoji274]


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> I am not a bracelet person so I don't often see bracelets that tempt me, but for some reason I just loved this one.
> 
> I did end up purchasing it and am very happy I did.  I love its simple elegance.  I don't wear it a lot - because I don't wear bracelets a lot.  Typically I just wear a watch as jewelry.
> 
> I think you'd like it!



I hardly wear bracelets either but somehow this one feels different 
Very enticing .....
Might have to make an exception for this bracelet 
Feels timeless and the fit and weight was just right


----------



## Rami00

TankerToad said:


> So it’s funny I see these earrings in sort of the opposite way:
> The Flowerlace earrings feel casual for my lifestyle right now- they wouldn’t be appropriate (IMO) with a business suit - fabulous as they are, to me they read: whimsical and summery -
> Can see them worn with soft blue denim cropped pants and a crisp white shirt,
> or with white pencil jeans, blue and white striped t shirt- or worn with summer dresses - solid cotton swing skirt or floral in flowing silk.
> To me they don’t  feel serious or evening at all, but instead charming -
> Maybe worn in summer evening at a garden party or wedding or a. summer ball with a lightweight gown?
> The Flowelace are (for me) something to look forward to when I retire and the sun is always shining and my life and wardrobe are both more relaxed -
> Isn’t it wonderful how we are all can have different impressions of the same jewelry?
> That’s what makes this forum fun [emoji274]


Wow! Dear Vancleef you need to hire @texasgirliegirl to write and describe your beautiful pieces! 
I need to try lace earrings


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> So it’s funny I see these earrings in sort of the opposite way:
> The Flowerlace earrings feel casual for my lifestyle right now- they wouldn’t be appropriate (IMO) with a business suit - fabulous as they are, to me they read: whimsical and summery -
> Can see them worn with soft blue denim cropped pants and a crisp white shirt,
> or with white pencil jeans, blue and white striped t shirt- or worn with summer dresses - solid cotton swing skirt or floral in flowing silk.
> To me they don’t  feel serious or evening at all, but instead charming -
> Maybe worn in summer evening at a garden party or wedding or a. summer ball with a lightweight gown?
> The Flowelace are (for me) something to look forward to when I retire and the sun is always shining and my life and wardrobe are both more relaxed -
> Isn’t it wonderful how we are all can have different impressions of the same jewelry?
> That’s what makes this forum fun [emoji274]



TT, you just took me to some magical place that I may only read about in Novels and this song by Paul Hardcastle expresses your sentiments perfectly


----------



## Toronto24

Not a lot of love for it here but I tried it on recently and really really liked it.
Wondered if you purchased one and how do you like it ?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3979362
View attachment 3979363
View attachment 3979364

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

I love this design. I purchased the rings before the bangle came out- I wear two rings stacked together because I love the stacked beads of gold. Exactly like how the bangle is (in fact what I had in mind was a ring just like this new bangle). I think I will have to try this bangle too.

In looking at your pieces I feel we share similar tastes [emoji1362]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> Wonderful discussion here
> But also wondered what did you decide on the new perle bangle
> Not a lot of love for it here but I tried it on recently and really really liked it.
> Wondered if you purchased one and how do you like it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979362
> View attachment 3979363
> View attachment 3979364


This bracelet definitely grown on me. 
Initially I felt that the matte finish (vs shiny) was inconsistent with the rest of the perlee collection. 
It’s not a stacking bracelet but works best alone and has a 70’s vibe.
That said, when I tried the bracelet on I liked it very much!
It’s very pretty in a sophisticated, understated way.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> Wow! Dear Vancleef you need to hire @texasgirliegirl to write and describe your beautiful pieces!
> I need to try lace earrings


While I wish I could take credit, in this case TankerToad is responsible for that beautiful description.


----------



## couturequeen

TankerToad said:


> So it’s funny I see these earrings in sort of the opposite way:
> The Flowerlace earrings feel casual for my lifestyle right now- they wouldn’t be appropriate (IMO) with a business suit - fabulous as they are, to me they read: whimsical and summery -
> Can see them worn with soft blue denim cropped pants and a crisp white shirt,
> or with white pencil jeans, blue and white striped t shirt- or worn with summer dresses - solid cotton swing skirt or floral in flowing silk.
> To me they don’t  feel serious or evening at all, but instead charming -
> Maybe worn in summer evening at a garden party or wedding or a. summer ball with a lightweight gown?
> The Flowelace are (for me) something to look forward to when I retire and the sun is always shining and my life and wardrobe are both more relaxed -
> Isn’t it wonderful how we are all can have different impressions of the same jewelry?
> That’s what makes this forum fun [emoji274]



Agree! I tried them on a few years ago. Would go so beautifully with so many outfits. I was stunned by the price point. That's the only reason they seem "special occasion."


----------



## Rami00

texasgirliegirl said:


> While I wish I could take credit, in this case TankerToad is responsible for that beautiful description.


oooopsie! Sorry ladies... I meant @TankerToad  
And seems like lace earrings will be going up in price on March 1st in Canada since those fall under high jewelry. I am not sure how VCA classify their items.


----------



## MKLarmcandy

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3971430
> 
> My engagement ring is turned sideways here so it’s not a great photo but here you go:


----------



## WingNut

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3981320



Gorgeous ring stack...what is the size of the Perlee rings? Medium?


----------



## birkin10600

Action photo of my most loved brands, the VCA, Hermes and Cartier. [emoji173]


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> Action photo of my most loved brands, the VCA, Hermes and Cartier. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3981965


This is all just amazing. So many goodies in one pic


----------



## birkin10600

Mali_ said:


> This is all just amazing. So many goodies in one pic [emoji813]


Thank you dear![emoji7]


----------



## MKLarmcandy

WingNut said:


> Gorgeous ring stack...what is the size of the Perlee rings? Medium?


Yes medium!


----------



## ccfun

birkin10600 said:


> Action photo of my most loved brands, the VCA, Hermes and Cartier. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3981965



Wow, so many goodies


----------



## runner1234

Rami00 said:


> Not really an action pic. My small VCA fam of two pieces  Took the shot just before slipping them on me.


Stunning family! Will you be adding to the family this year ?


----------



## Rami00

runner1234 said:


> Stunning family! Will you be adding to the family this year ?


Thank you! Frivole btf ring by the end of this year, hopefully


----------



## runner1234

5 motif MOP and signature perlee YG bracelets in action


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> Action photo of my most loved brands, the VCA, Hermes and Cartier. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3981965



Your pave Frivole earrings are gorgeous!  Love it all, you look lovely!


----------



## spylove22

birkin10600 said:


> Action photo of my most loved brands, the VCA, Hermes and Cartier. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3981965



Simply gorgeous!


----------



## birkin10600

ccfun said:


> Wow, so many goodies





PennyD2911 said:


> Your pave Frivole earrings are gorgeous!  Love it all, you look lovely!





spylove22 said:


> Simply gorgeous!


 Thank you lovely ladies![emoji7] I appreciate your kind compliments.[emoji173]


----------



## Meowwu

My new perlee in action today. 


I also only noticed that the bangle I tried in a while ago was not YG but RG..... frankly I can’t really tell the difference between YG and RG very well but I do see the differences in my photos and now wonder whether I look sallow in YG. Any advice? 
(VS photo previously taken with RG and VA RG)


----------



## HADASSA

Meowwu said:


> My new perlee in action today.
> View attachment 3984504
> 
> I also only noticed that the bangle I tried in a while ago was not YG but RG..... frankly I can’t really tell the difference between YG and RG very well but I do see the differences in my photos and now wonder whether I look sallow in YG. Any advice?
> (VS photo previously taken with RG and VA RG)
> View attachment 3984505



I prefer the RG on your skin tone, because of the pink undertones of your complexion [emoji1360]

The RG is more subtle even though I think you can carry off both.


----------



## Meowwu

HADASSA said:


> I prefer the RG on your skin tone, because of the pink undertones of your complexion [emoji1360]
> 
> The RG is more subtle even though I think you can carry off both.



Thank you. I think I will take the bangle off and put it aside until I make up my mind then....


----------



## spylove22

Meowwu, I like the RG a little better on you although both would look beautiful.


----------



## tbbbjb

HADASSA said:


> I prefer the RG on your skin tone, because of the pink undertones of your complexion [emoji1360]
> 
> The RG is more subtle even though I think you can carry off both.



I agree with Hadassah but I wish it were possible to see both bracelets with similar lighting.  One is obviously in the boutique and the other is with natural light, so I wouldn’t be 100% certain unless I saw them under the same lighting.  How did the YG look inside the boutique?  You must have had a reason why you picked the YG over RG in the boutique.


----------



## Meowwu

spylove22 said:


> Meowwu, I like the RG a little better on you although both would look beautiful.


Thank you. VCA pieces are so hard to decide on.


----------



## Meowwu

tbbbjb said:


> I agree with Hadassah but I wish it were possible to see both bracelets with similar lighting.  One is obviously in the boutique and the other is with natural light, so I wouldn’t be 100% certain unless I saw them under the same lighting.  How did the YG look inside the boutique?  You must have had a reason why you picked the YG over RG in the boutique.


Sorry the lightings are not consistent. I forgot to take photos when I did have both on. I found a photo of my trying on YG last night but the lighting is yet another type of light which made my skin Gaulish. Lol 



I also found another photo with just the RG alone, not stacking with VA. 



The SA persistently recommended the YG and mentioned that it might look bright now but with wear the flashiness will go down. As with RG, it will get duller, more so than it does now compared to the YG. My friends recommended YG but from a exonomic’s point of view. Lol  

My other consideration is that if I end up with a VA in the future, I might get RG. However, I didn’t realize the difference is more than subtle in natural light.


----------



## lynne_ross

Meowwu said:


> Sorry the lightings are not consistent. I forgot to take photos when I did have both on. I found a photo of my trying on YG last night but the lighting is yet another type of light which made my skin Gaulish. Lol
> View attachment 3984766
> 
> 
> I also found another photo with just the RG alone, not stacking with VA.
> View attachment 3984773
> 
> 
> The SA persistently recommended the YG and mentioned that it might look bright now but with wear the flashiness will go down. As with RG, it will get duller, more so than it does now compared to the YG. My friends recommended YG but from a exonomic’s point of view. Lol
> 
> My other consideration is that if I end up with a VA in the future, I might get RG. However, I didn’t realize the difference is more than subtle in natural light.



I personally am sticking with VCA Yg since I find it goes well with my other Yg jewelry and looks more classic. Vca RG is beautiful so it is a tough choice.


----------



## BlondeLatvianGirl

My VCA babies ☺️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Meowwu said:


> My new perlee in action today.
> View attachment 3984504
> 
> I also only noticed that the bangle I tried in a while ago was not YG but RG..... frankly I can’t really tell the difference between YG and RG very well but I do see the differences in my photos and now wonder whether I look sallow in YG. Any advice?
> (VS photo previously taken with RG and VA RG)
> View attachment 3984505


I think that the yg looks just fine.
The lighting is different in the photos so it’s not really a fair comparison. The difference is so subtle.
In the long run it will be easier to match other VCA pieces to a yg bracelet because there are more choices offered in yg. 
 Mine is yg and I have no regrets. I also have fair skin.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Arvuitton

The RG looks really beautiful against your skin. I can see what you mean about the YG making your skin look off. Personally I think YG is too flashy in general and definitely doesn't look as nice on you as the RG. There is something quite classy and elegant about RG. It makes a statement without being flashy. And since you will go for other RG VCA pieces I think you should go with the RG..... I have the RG perlee bangle on my list as well!!!! 



Meowwu said:


> Sorry the lightings are not consistent. I forgot to take photos when I did have both on. I found a photo of my trying on YG last night but the lighting is yet another type of light which made my skin Gaulish. Lol
> View attachment 3984766
> 
> 
> I also found another photo with just the RG alone, not stacking with VA.
> View attachment 3984773
> 
> 
> The SA persistently recommended the YG and mentioned that it might look bright now but with wear the flashiness will go down. As with RG, it will get duller, more so than it does now compared to the YG. My friends recommended YG but from a exonomic’s point of view. Lol
> 
> My other consideration is that if I end up with a VA in the future, I might get RG. However, I didn’t realize the difference is more than subtle in natural light.


----------



## Meowwu

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think that the yg looks just fine.
> The lighting is different in the photos so it’s not really a fair comparison. The difference is so subtle.
> In the long run it will be easier to match other VCA pieces to a yg bracelet because there are more choices offered in yg.
> Mine is yg and I have no regrets. I also have fair skin.
> Good luck with your decision.



That’s a good point about being able to match win more YG. I haven’t seen or heard many people having perlee in YG. It’s great to know that you’re enjoying your perlee!


----------



## Meowwu

Arvuitton said:


> The RG looks really beautiful against your skin. I can see what you mean about the YG making your skin look off. Personally I think YG is too flashy in general and definitely doesn't look as nice on you as the RG. There is something quite classy and elegant about RG. It makes a statement without being flashy. And since you will go for other RG VCA pieces I think you should go with the RG..... I have the RG perlee bangle on my list as well!!!!


The YG does look flashy. Lol. 

Decisions ...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Meowwu, I think it's the lighting that makes the RG look better in the picture.  But, think in the long run, you'll be happier with YG.  It looks lovely on you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Meowwu said:


> The YG does look flashy. Lol.
> 
> Decisions ...


I disagree about VCA yg appearing “flashy” which carries a negative (almost tacky) connotation. 
In fact, I find yg more classic. 
Here’s a photo of mine for reference.


----------



## EmileH

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3985550
> 
> I disagree about VCA yg appearing “flashy” which carries a negative (almost tacky) connotation.
> In fact, I find yg more classic.
> Here’s a photo of mine for reference.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

And not at all flashy


----------



## innerpeace85

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3985550
> 
> I disagree about VCA yg appearing “flashy” which carries a negative (almost tacky) connotation.
> In fact, I find yg more classic.
> Here’s a photo of mine for reference.


Beautiful!!
I agree that VCA YG is not at all flashy. I have been wearing VCA VA, Perlee and Frivole earrings (all in YG) to work on a regular basis and they are very elegant and classic.


----------



## Meowwu

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3985550
> 
> I disagree about VCA yg appearing “flashy” which carries a negative (almost tacky) connotation.
> In fact, I find yg more classic.
> Here’s a photo of mine for reference.


Those are beautiful!! 
I think your lovely pieces has the perfect coloration and shine. Thank you for sharing. 

I can’t tell VCA YG and RG very well myself, especially when they are not side by side.


----------



## Meowwu

Cavalier Girl said:


> Meowwu, I think it's the lighting that makes the RG look better in the picture.  But, think in the long run, you'll be happier with YG.  It looks lovely on you.


The lighting is all over the grid. I did try YG and RG together but didn’t take a photo. 

With @texasgirliegirl’s illustrative photo of her lovely pieces and assurances from others, I am minded to keep the YG.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Meowwu said:


> The lighting is all over the grid. I did try YG and RG together but didn’t take a photo.
> 
> With @texasgirliegirl’s illustrative photo of her lovely pieces and assurances from others, I am minded to keep the YG.


I don’t think you will regret this decision.


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3985550
> 
> I disagree about VCA yg appearing “flashy” which carries a negative (almost tacky) connotation.
> In fact, I find yg more classic.
> Here’s a photo of mine for reference.



I guess I’m super flashy then cause majority of my jewelry is yg.  
That perlee d’or is tempting me.


----------



## ccfun

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3985550
> 
> I disagree about VCA yg appearing “flashy” which carries a negative (almost tacky) connotation.
> In fact, I find yg more classic.
> Here’s a photo of mine for reference.


So pretty!  Reminding me of the RdN pin I've always wanted!


----------



## Meowwu

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don’t think you will regret this decision.


Thank you and everyone for helping me!! 

Love your pieces!!!!! Very very tempting!! (I hear some unofficial wind that price increase, for everything that didn’t make the increase list on March 1, will take place in May. I might need to make another purchase ?!)


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3985550
> 
> I disagree about VCA yg appearing “flashy” which carries a negative (almost tacky) connotation.
> In fact, I find yg more classic.
> Here’s a photo of mine for reference.


Beautiful! I love yellow gold too![emoji173]


----------



## lynne_ross

My birthday gift from my mom - 10 clover yg necklace! Will be my everyday necklace. 

My infant scratched up my skin..so ignore redness!


----------



## 911snowball

Beautiful and so classic.    Such a lovely gesture, you will be reminded of her every day!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ccfun said:


> So pretty!  Reminding me of the RdN pin I've always wanted!


Thank you Ccfun!
These earrings are part of the Rose de Noel family. 
Now heritage pieces (discontinued) , this collection was called Mimi Nerval.


----------



## Meowwu

lynne_ross said:


> My birthday gift from my mom - 10 clover yg necklace! Will be my everyday necklace.
> 
> My infant scratched up my skin..so ignore redness!


Happy birthday! The 10 motif ne place is so pretty!!


----------



## jssl1688

lynne_ross said:


> My birthday gift from my mom - 10 clover yg necklace! Will be my everyday necklace.
> 
> My infant scratched up my skin..so ignore redness!



Twins. I absolutely love and adore the solid va. How awesome is your mom to gift you such a gorg piece.


----------



## Coconuts40

lynne_ross said:


> My birthday gift from my mom - 10 clover yg necklace! Will be my everyday necklace.
> 
> My infant scratched up my skin..so ignore redness!



Happy Birthday! Congratulation on such a beautiful necklace!
I have the 5 motif YG vintage bracelet and really wishing for the 20 motif.  Now I want it even more !!  xx


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## Giuliana

lynne_ross said:


> My birthday gift from my mom - 10 clover yg necklace! Will be my everyday necklace.
> 
> My infant scratched up my skin..so ignore redness!



Congratulations! The necklace looks great on you! May I ask which earrings you are going to wear with it? I have the same necklace and am going back and forth between preferring sweets or vintage earrings for everyday. The sweets seem a bit small with the necklace but the vintage seem too dressy with the necklace for everyday.


----------



## lynne_ross

Giuliana said:


> Congratulations! The necklace looks great on you! May I ask which earrings you are going to wear with it? I have the same necklace and am going back and forth between preferring sweets or vintage earrings for everyday. The sweets seem a bit small with the necklace but the vintage seem too dressy with the necklace for everyday.



Thanks! I wear diamond studs daily, and plan to continue to do so. Otherwise, I might get the pave frivole earrings to dress up my look here and there. I am not a matchy matchy person, so like a mix of jewelry pieces.


----------



## jssl1688

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I wear diamond studs daily, and plan to continue to do so. Otherwise, I might get the pave frivole earrings to dress up my look here and there. I am not a matchy matchy person, so like a mix of jewelry pieces.



I pair it with my large frivole and I absolutely love it!! it's so whimsical on, the pave would look gorg too! That's on my list if I can get my ears to tolerate earrings more often.


----------



## ccfun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you Ccfun!
> These earrings are part of the Rose de Noel family.
> Now heritage pieces (discontinued) , this collection was called Mimi Nerval.



Stunning piece! Too bad this collection was retired


----------



## Giuliana

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I wear diamond studs daily, and plan to continue to do so. Otherwise, I might get the pave frivole earrings to dress up my look here and there. I am not a matchy matchy person, so like a mix of jewelry pieces.



I see. I don’t have diamond studs. I have recently worn my vintage YG earrings daily, but paired with a teething necklace for my baby. I would like to wear my vintage YG necklace more but feel that wearing the earrings and necklace together is too much for everyday. I guess I should look into non-VCA earrings to wear with the necklace


----------



## lynne_ross

Giuliana said:


> I see. I don’t have diamond studs. I have recently worn my vintage YG earrings daily, but paired with a teething necklace for my baby. I would like to wear my vintage YG necklace more but feel that wearing the earrings and necklace together is too much for everyday. I guess I should look into non-VCA earrings to wear with the necklace


I am sure they are stunning together - wear them together a couple days and see how you feel with the combo.


----------



## purseinsanity

Rami00 said:


> Not really an action pic. My small VCA fam of two pieces  Took the shot just before slipping them on me.


Love love love love love love love this!!!  OMG dying!


----------



## lovevca

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3985550
> 
> Here’s a photo of mine for reference.





ccfun said:


> Stunning piece! Too bad this collection was retired



Thank you so much, texasgirliegirl, for the gorgeous photo! I  LOVE how your Mimi Nerval earrings pair with your bracelets -- gotta add them to my ever-growing VCA wishlist!

I think it's a shame too, ccfun, but the mimi nerval earrings can still be found from highly reputable resellers.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> Thank you so much, texasgirliegirl, for the gorgeous photo! I  LOVE how your Mimi Nerval earrings pair with your bracelets -- gotta add them to my ever-growing VCA wishlist!
> 
> I think it's a shame too, ccfun, but the mimi nerval earrings can still be found from highly reputable resellers.


Thank you Lovevca.
Here are a few more to show how nicely these earrings pair with the RdN and the vintage necklace. 
I prefer them to the cosmos and the RdN earrings.


----------



## Mali_

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3986686
> View attachment 3986687
> View attachment 3986688
> 
> Thank you Lovevca.
> Here are a few more to show how nicely these earrings pair with the RdN and the vintage necklace.
> I prefer them to the cosmos and the RdN earrings.


WW
The next time I’m asked why I’m focused more on MOP and not diamonds as much as the past, I’ll show them this pic.


----------



## TankerToad

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3986686
> View attachment 3986687
> View attachment 3986688
> 
> Thank you Lovevca.
> Here are a few more to show how nicely these earrings pair with the RdN and the vintage necklace.
> I prefer them to the cosmos and the RdN earrings.



I’m obsessed with the RdN


----------



## lovevca

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3986686
> View attachment 3986687
> View attachment 3986688
> 
> Thank you Lovevca.
> Here are a few more to show how nicely these earrings pair with the RdN and the vintage necklace.
> I prefer them to the cosmos and the RdN earrings.


TRIPLE WOW -- thank you so much for sharing your calorie-free candy!!!!   I recently saw them for sale in the larger size and it's soooo tempting, but I have too many other "priorities", all VCA-related, of course.


----------



## lovevca

Here's my Rose de Noel family though I find it hard to capture the mop's beautiful iridesence.
I would love to add the onyx Mimi Nerval ring that's for re-sale here and there, and, as I know I've mentioned before, I can't recommend the RdN brooch highly enough!
ps. If you click the thumbnail below, the pieces appear in pretty much their exact size.


----------



## ccfun

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3986686
> View attachment 3986687
> View attachment 3986688
> 
> Thank you Lovevca.
> Here are a few more to show how nicely these earrings pair with the RdN and the vintage necklace.
> I prefer them to the cosmos and the RdN earrings.



Fabulous! Loving all the stones offered for RdN, especially MOP and Gray MOP.



lovevca said:


> Here's my Rose de Noel family though I find it hard to capture the mop's beautiful iridesence.
> I would love to add the onyx Mimi Nerval ring that's for re-sale here and there, and, as I know I've mentioned before, I can't recommend the RdN brooch highly enough!
> ps. If you click the thumbnail below, the pieces appear in pretty much their exact size.
> View attachment 3986917



Stunning! What size you recommend for the brooch? I'm thinking of the small size which can also be worn as a necklace...Gray MOP looks good too...


----------



## lovevca

ccfun said:


> Stunning! What size you recommend for the brooch? I'm thinking of the small size which can also be worn as a necklace...Gray MOP looks good too...



I have the medium size which I prefer ...not too small and not too big...and which can be worn as a pendant too, though I don't as often.  I'll try to post a photo of it being worn on a necklace that I remember seeing one time.  But best thing is to try them on yourself.  I love grey as well!  I'm not as crazy about onyx even though I do like my onyx Mimi Nerval earrings very much.


----------



## ccfun

lovevca said:


> I have the medium size which I prefer ...not too small and not too big...and which can be worn as a pendant too, though I don't as often.  I'll try to post a photo of it being worn on a necklace that I remember seeing one time.  But best thing is to try them on yourself.  I love grey as well!  I'm not as crazy about onyx even though I do like my onyx Mimi Nerval earrings very much.



Thanks! Medium is indeed more popular, I think.  Would be great to see any pics of it Onyx is good too, but GMOP has that iridesence


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> I’m obsessed with the RdN


Me too!
Have your SA share the story behind the RdN...
It’s lovely.


----------



## TankerToad

lovevca said:


> Here's my Rose de Noel family though I find it hard to capture the mop's beautiful iridesence.
> I would love to add the onyx Mimi Nerval ring that's for re-sale here and there, and, as I know I've mentioned before, I can't recommend the RdN brooch highly enough!
> ps. If you click the thumbnail below, the pieces appear in pretty much their exact size.
> View attachment 3986917



Thank you 
Amazing grouping 
I’m vacillating between the small pin / necklace and the medium pin 
And then the stone 
Love the MOP because it goes with everything 
I’ve seen the grey RdN medium MOP pin irl and it’s so luminous 
Sigh
All so enticing


----------



## Bethc

A few new pieces, the magic pendant is a NY LE and the bracelet is from a limited run that I bought in London, then I added the Cosmos ring


----------



## Rami00

purseinsanity said:


> Love love love love love love love this!!!  OMG dying!


You are sooooo sweet! Thank you


----------



## Bethc

Rami00 said:


> Not really an action pic. My small VCA fam of two pieces  Took the shot just before slipping them on me.



They’re amazing!!


----------



## TankerToad

Bethc said:


> A few new pieces, the magic pendant is a NY LE and the bracelet is from a limited run that I bought in London, then I added the Cosmos ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987672
> 
> View attachment 3987675



Wow!!!!
Each fabulous separately and what s group together 
Huge congrats !
Spectacular


----------



## pazt

Sunday mass OOTD - wearing my LE letterwood pendant and Alhambra diamond watch.


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> A few new pieces, the magic pendant is a NY LE and the bracelet is from a limited run that I bought in London, then I added the Cosmos ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987672
> 
> View attachment 3987675


BethC, how divine, your ring is stunning! I am twins on your necklace and I am awaiting my 20 motif WG onyx to come (who knows when!)


----------



## sbelle

Magic yellow gold pave


----------



## Rami00

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3990199
> 
> 
> Magic yellow gold pave


They look so gorgeous on! Sigh....another piece on my never ending wishlist


----------



## WingNut

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3990199
> 
> 
> Magic yellow gold pave



WOW [emoji173]️[emoji7].

Do you find them heavy or comfortable?


----------



## Serva1

Love this tread [emoji173]️ thank you everyone for posting your action pics. My first VCS piece and first action pic [emoji3]


----------



## TankerToad

Gris asphalt and VCA perlee bangle 
My newest treasures


----------



## lovevca

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3991181
> View attachment 3991182
> 
> Gris asphalt and VCA perlee bangle
> My newest treasures


This is so beautiful it could be a ad for VCA and Hermes if they were to ever merge. 
I've been debating which bracelet to get and I'm curious if you wear the bracelet on its own or paired with others? 
It's just beautiful and congratulations!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3991181
> View attachment 3991182
> 
> Gris asphalt and VCA perlee bangle
> My newest treasures



OMG STUNNING. You are one of my favorite inspirations!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3986686
> View attachment 3986687
> View attachment 3986688
> 
> Thank you Lovevca.
> Here are a few more to show how nicely these earrings pair with the RdN and the vintage necklace.
> I prefer them to the cosmos and the RdN earrings.


breathtaking!!


----------



## Toronto24

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3991181
> View attachment 3991182
> 
> Gris asphalt and VCA perlee bangle
> My newest treasures



Wow! I love this bangle. Wish I hadn’t seen this pic! And Gris A with gHW is my favourite combo- congrats!


----------



## MarLie

Rami00 said:


> Not really an action pic. My small VCA fam of two pieces  Took the shot just before slipping them on me.



So stunning!![emoji7]. You have great taste.


----------



## lovevca

Serva1 said:


> Love this tread [emoji173]️ thank you everyone for posting your action pics. My first VCS piece and first action pic [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3991033


Your first piece looks so elegant alongside your lovely hair and what a great choice -- just a little different but still a classic!  Congratulations, thank you for sharing, and welcome to the club!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3991181
> View attachment 3991182
> 
> Gris asphalt and VCA perlee bangle
> My newest treasures


Love this X 1000!
Omg


----------



## WingNut

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3991181
> View attachment 3991182
> 
> Gris asphalt and VCA perlee bangle
> My newest treasures



Wowwww........that’s beautiful. So elegant. Modeling pictures please!!! Do you intend to wear it stacked or solo?


----------



## Serva1

lovevca said:


> Your first piece looks so elegant alongside your lovely hair and what a great choice -- just a little different but still a classic!  Congratulations, thank you for sharing, and welcome to the club!!



Thank you lovevca [emoji3] no VCA store in my country so I need to go to Paris, thinking about adding a pair of earrings but not so keen on clips. Been wearing diamondstuds with my pendant,now craiving for a second VCA piece.


----------



## lovevca

Serva1 said:


> Thank you lovevca [emoji3] no VCA store in my country so I need to go to Paris, thinking about adding a pair of earrings but not so keen on clips. Been wearing diamondstuds with my pendant,now craiving for a second VCA piece.


Yes, VCA is terribly addictive but what a wonderful excuse to go to Paris!  Were you thinking then of earstuds?  There are so many great choices it's very hard to decide, but I'd love to hear what you select and best of luck!


----------



## Serva1

lovevca said:


> Yes, VCA is terribly addictive but what a wonderful excuse to go to Paris!  Were you thinking then of earstuds?  There are so many great choices it's very hard to decide, but I'd love to hear what you select and best of luck!



Thank you, I will book an appointment with the SA who sold the first piece at Place Vendôme. I need to look at several pieces [emoji3] Really appreciate this tread because you get a better idea of the jewellery here than online.


----------



## SilverBen

The sun was shining today so I took my dogs to play at the park, the natural light really enhanced the beauty of my malachites!


----------



## ccfun

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3991181
> View attachment 3991182
> 
> Gris asphalt and VCA perlee bangle
> My newest treasures



Love it! Seriously Enabled!


----------



## Arvuitton

Are you careful with the malachite? Do you wash your hands with it on? 



ALMcR3ynolds said:


> The sun was shining today so I took my dogs to play at the park, the natural light really enhanced the beauty of my malachites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992940


----------



## birkin10600

Layered 2 holiday pendants, gray mop and lapis.


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> Layered 2 holiday pendants, gray mop and lapis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993372


I'd like this a hundred times if I could!


----------



## park56

birkin10600 said:


> Layered 2 holiday pendants, gray mop and lapis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993372


Wow! That’s the most stunning photo of the MOP I’ve seen. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> Layered 2 holiday pendants, gray mop and lapis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993372



Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Layered 2 holiday pendants, gray mop and lapis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993372



Ooh, I LOVE these two together.


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> I'd like this a hundred times if I could!


Hahaha!  Thank you. You're so sweet hun! I like you 100x [emoji173] 





park56 said:


> Wow! That’s the most stunning photo of the MOP I’ve seen. Thank you for sharing!


 Thank you! It's hard to capture the iridescent colors of gray mop but got it in the perfect angle. 





nicole0612 said:


> Absolutely breathtaking!


Thank you dear![emoji7] 





BBC said:


> Ooh, I LOVE these two together.


Thank you [emoji7] , glad that you love it.


----------



## SilverBen

Arvuitton said:


> Are you careful with the malachite? Do you wash your hands with it on?



I try to be careful but in all honesty I don’t worry about it too much, usually it stacks above most of my other jewelry so it stays away from the water when washing my hands and it is does get wet I just dry it when I dry my hands. Only time I take it off is to sleep, shower or do workouts.


----------



## tbbbjb

birkin10600 said:


> Layered 2 holiday pendants, gray mop and lapis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993372



Breathtaking photo! I love how you were able to capture the grey mother of pearl’s lively beauty!


----------



## birkin10600

tbbbjb said:


> Breathtaking photo! I love how you were able to capture the grey mother of pearl’s lively beauty!


Thank you! [emoji7] Love gray mop for its magical play of colors.


----------



## Arvuitton

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I try to be careful but in all honesty I don’t worry about it too much, usually it stacks above most of my other jewelry so it stays away from the water when washing my hands and it is does get wet I just dry it when I dry my hands. Only time I take it off is to sleep, shower or do workouts.




Ahh got it !! Thank you


----------



## ccfun

birkin10600 said:


> Layered 2 holiday pendants, gray mop and lapis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993372



Never knew gray MOP can be so alluring, great pic!


----------



## lovevca

I just saw on the VCA U.S. website this "live" action video of a model wearing the Sweet 16 motifs Alhambra long necklace.
I haven't seen anything like this before, though perhaps it's old news for others.
I find it super helpful and I really hope they add lots more!!
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...0-sweet-alhambra-long-necklace-16-motifs.html


----------



## cloee

birkin10600 said:


> Layered 2 holiday pendants, gray mop and lapis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993372


these look so pretty together. you wear them well.


----------



## Toronto24

birkin10600 said:


> Layered 2 holiday pendants, gray mop and lapis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993372



Wow how beautiful are all of your pics! You always look stunning [emoji177] Your collection is beautiful


----------



## Toronto24

lovevca said:


> I just saw on the VCA U.S. website this "live" action video of a model wearing the Sweet 16 motifs Alhambra long necklace.
> I haven't seen anything like this before, though perhaps it's old news for others.
> I find it super helpful and I really hope they add lots more!!
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...0-sweet-alhambra-long-necklace-16-motifs.html
> 
> View attachment 3994339



So cool. I haven’t noticed the live action videos before either. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Suzie

lovevca said:


> I just saw on the VCA U.S. website this "live" action video of a model wearing the Sweet 16 motifs Alhambra long necklace.
> I haven't seen anything like this before, though perhaps it's old news for others.
> I find it super helpful and I really hope they add lots more!!
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...0-sweet-alhambra-long-necklace-16-motifs.html
> 
> View attachment 3994339


Stunning


----------



## lovevca

Toronto24 said:


> So cool. I haven’t noticed the live action videos before either. Thanks for sharing


Thank you, Toronto24, for your sweet reply! I've been debating whether to get this necklace and this video really helped (aka enabled) me to decide to take the plunge. The necklace has more presence, subtle as it is, than I'd envisioned.
Of course, now I feel like getting another necklace or two to layer it with, not to mention a pair of VCA earrings in pink gold.  It never ends, but that's part of the fun!


----------



## birkin10600

Aww... Thank you dear Toronto24! [emoji7] You make me blush!


----------



## einseine

Bethc said:


> A few new pieces, the magic pendant is a NY LE and the bracelet is from a limited run that I bought in London, then I added the Cosmos ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987672
> 
> View attachment 3987675


Hi Bethc,
Everything looks really great on you! 
Black X WG is so beautiful...
Your bracelet in onyx/wg is from one of new creations exclusive for Dover Street Market London??
I am considering a 20P in onyx/wg from the same limited production.

It's been ages since I last posted here!!! It seems this forum is as active as ever.


----------



## birkin10600

ccfun said:


> Never knew gray MOP can be so alluring, great pic!





cloee said:


> these look so pretty together. you wear them well.


Thank you lovely ladies! Gray Mop is exquisite and so magical. Hope VCA will make them in 10 and 20 motifs alhambra.


----------



## HADASSA

@einseine, you have been missed


----------



## Bethc

einseine said:


> Hi Bethc,
> Everything looks really great on you!
> Black X WG is so beautiful...
> Your bracelet in onyx/wg is from one of new creations exclusive for Dover Street Market London??
> I am considering a 20P in onyx/wg from the same limited production.
> 
> It's been ages since I last posted here!!! It seems this forum is as active as ever.



Hi!! It’s good to hear from you! Thank you [emoji1317]
Yes, the bracelet is from the Dover St Market in London, however, they had them in the NY market and I think in Japan as well.   

I wanted the 20 motif also, but I was saving for the ring.  Are there still some available?


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> @einseine, you have been missed



Thank you[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## einseine

Bethc said:


> Hi!! It’s good to hear from you! Thank you [emoji1317]
> Yes, the bracelet is from the Dover St Market in London, however, they had them in the NY market and I think in Japan as well.
> 
> I wanted the 20 motif also, but I was saving for the ring.  Are there still some available?



Thank you Bethc[emoji173]️

I think for Dover St Singapore, too!
I have been contacted by my SA a while back and reserved it!!!  I don’t know the current availability[emoji6]


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> Hi Bethc,
> Everything looks really great on you!
> Black X WG is so beautiful...
> Your bracelet in onyx/wg is from one of new creations exclusive for Dover Street Market London??
> I am considering a 20P in onyx/wg from the same limited production.
> 
> It's been ages since I last posted here!!! It seems this forum is as active as ever.





HADASSA said:


> @einseine, you have been missed



Yes! @einseine good to see you here!


----------



## einseine

BBC said:


> Yes! @einseine good to see you here!



Thank you[emoji179][emoji4]
20p in Onyx X WG looked really beautiful [emoji92]
Will post some pics[emoji6]


----------



## Suzie

I ordered the 20 motif WG onyx necklace which they said would take 6 months, but they told me that now I might have to wait 8 months.

Apparently, the collection was so successful that mine has to be made from scratch as all the ones they had were sold in Asia.


----------



## einseine

BBC said:


> Yes! @einseine good to see you here!


Thank you~~~


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> I ordered the 20 motif WG onyx necklace which they said would take 6 months, but they told me that now I might have to wait 8 months.
> 
> Apparently, the collection was so successful that mine has to be made from scratch as all the ones they had were sold in Asia.



Darn, I should have bought it when I saw them in London.  It’s so beautiful!!  I loved the bracelet, but I couldn’t convince myself to make such a large “impulse” purchase, especially since I have the 2 whenever/onyx magic necklaces.   Now, I’m regretting not getting it.


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:


> Darn, I should have bought it when I saw them in London.  It’s so beautiful!!  I loved the bracelet, but I couldn’t convince myself to make such a large “impulse” purchase, especially since I have the 2 whenever/onyx magic necklaces.   Now, I’m regretting not getting it.



WG/onyx.... not sure why my phone said “whenever”


----------



## einseine

Suzie said:


> I ordered the 20 motif WG onyx necklace which they said would take 6 months, but they told me that now I might have to wait 8 months.
> 
> Apparently, the collection was so successful that mine has to be made from scratch as all the ones they had were sold in Asia.



You are still lucky Suzie!  I was told that I would need to place a regular? "special order" after the limited run for Dover St Market was gone!!!!   Mine will arrive in a month or so, perhaps...


----------



## einseine

My favourite combination these days.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I got so tired of waiting for the 50th offering I just gave up and just got what I wanted! My new in 6 motif WG Pave sweets [emoji16]


----------



## Coconuts40

Natalie j said:


> I got so tired of waiting for the 50th offering I just gave up and just got what I wanted! My new in 6 motif WG Pave sweets [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997934



Oh my gosh, you got it!!!  Wow we are twins on this bracelet.  I have to say, this was one of the best purchases I made.  It is subtle enough to wear every day and a perfect stacking bracelet.  
Congratulations it looks gorgeous on you!!!

Yup, I don't blame you; I got tired of waiting for the 50th Anniversary offering.  I think I'm over it. !


----------



## Sparkledolll

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh my gosh, you got it!!!  Wow we are twins on this bracelet.  I have to say, this was one of the best purchases I made.  It is subtle enough to wear every day and a perfect stacking bracelet.
> Congratulations it looks gorgeous on you!!!
> 
> Yup, I don't blame you; I got tired of waiting for the 50th Anniversary offering.  I think I'm over it. !



Thanks Coconuts! I’m actually on holiday in Japan and tax free I saved over €1000 compared to EU price so I just decided to take the plunge. The 50th pieces isn’t coming until September anyway, seems like ages away!


----------



## lovevca

Natalie j said:


> I got so tired of waiting for the 50th offering I just gave up and just got what I wanted! My new in 6 motif WG Pave sweets [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997934


You have one of THE most exquisite collections and your spectacular photos take considerable space in my  far-too-enabling "screenshots to admire" folder, and this is no exception!
What a stunning ring too!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

lovevca said:


> You have one of THE most exquisite collections and your spectacular photos take considerable space in my  far-too-enabling "screenshots to admire" folder, and this is no exception!
> What a stunning ring too!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!



Wow what a compliment! I’m blushing, thank you [emoji8]


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> You are still lucky Suzie!  I was told that I would need to place a regular? "special order" after the limited run for Dover St Market was gone!!!!   Mine will arrive in a month or so, perhaps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997922


I remember I had to order and pay before a certain date in February or after that it would be 30% more.


----------



## einseine

Suzie said:


> I remember I had to order and pay before a certain date in February or after that it would be 30% more.



The price is almost the same as that of 20p MOP/WG.  Should be so!!!
Also my SA confirmed that the onyx/WG versions will never be in-stock items ().


----------



## Fem1014

TankerToad said:


> Close up



Love these but they don’t lay right on me without the plastic discs in the back. Are they comfortable for long periods of time or do they get heavy?  Trying to make a final decision between these and pave VA. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Notorious Pink

Fem1014 said:


> Love these but they don’t lay right on me without the plastic discs in the back. Are they comfortable for long periods of time or do they get heavy?  Trying to make a final decision between these and pave VA. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks



Please do a search there is a thread dedicated to that exact question.


----------



## lovevca

Fem1014 said:


> Love these but they don’t lay right on me without the plastic discs in the back. Are they comfortable for long periods of time or do they get heavy?  Trying to make a final decision between these and pave VA. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


I have difficulty with all my earrings sitting properly on my earlobes.
So far, what works best for me is a cushion insert that I was given by VCA, but I'd love to try the plastic discs.  Where have you gotten those?
Incidentally,  I find the frivole earrings are quite comfortable for extended periods, partly because they are relatively light weight, but here's a link to the the thread I believe BBC was referring to: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/frivole-pave-earrings.965057/#post-31303988


----------



## bunnyNwife

My mum insisted that I removed my e.ring b4 heading to [emoji1128] for biz trip. So I switched to the low profile  sweet ring [emoji51]


----------



## Mali_

Happy to finally add these beauties to the VCA family


----------



## WingNut

Mali_ said:


> Happy to finally add these beauties to the VCA family



Stunning!!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

Mali_ said:


> Happy to finally add these beauties to the VCA family



Congratulations, and you have a stunning collection !


----------



## lovevca

Mali_ said:


> Happy to finally add these beauties to the VCA family


What a beautiful and vibrant shade of grey mop you managed to find to add to your classic family!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Mali_

lovevca said:


> What a beautiful and vibrant shade of grey mop you managed to find to add to your classic family!  Congratulations!!


Thank you


----------



## Mali_

Coconuts40 said:


> Congratulations, and you have a stunning collection !


Thanks so much


----------



## gagabag

I’m not really into anything other than white gold and platinum until VCA...


----------



## Violet Bleu

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4003783
> 
> 
> I’m not really into anything other than white gold and platinum until VCA...


What is that owl pendant?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mali_ said:


> Happy to finally add these beauties to the VCA family


Twins!!
You found a very nice pair!!


----------



## gagabag

Violet Bleu said:


> What is that owl pendant?



It’s from a local jeweler in Oz that was gifted to me - it’s pink gold, but I thought it blends quite well with yellow gold


----------



## texasgirliegirl

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4003783
> 
> 
> I’m not really into anything other than white gold and platinum until VCA...


Pretty!
Are these the small or the mini frivole earrings?


----------



## gagabag

texasgirliegirl said:


> Pretty!
> Are these the small or the mini frivole earrings?



Thanks! It’s the small one [emoji4]


----------



## birkin10600

Mali_ said:


> Happy to finally add these beauties to the VCA family


Congratulations, we are triplets with tgg! You got a nice pair! Love the gray mop colors.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mali_ said:


> Happy to finally add these beauties to the VCA family



Gorgeous! And I am very impressed with your ability to buy only pieces that match/complement so far. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## L etoile

Mali_ said:


> Happy to finally add these beauties to the VCA family



Gorgeous! Are those earrings YG or WG? I've only seen them in YG, but I would love them in WG. Your pic almost looks WG.


----------



## gagabag

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

gagabag said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4005446


Love your small frivole earrings. 
What stone is your magic pendant? Is this a very light malachite?


----------



## gagabag

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love your small frivole earrings.
> What stone is your magic pendant? Is this a very light malachite?



Thanks. Yes it’s a malachite - not light, just reflecting the bright sun


----------



## hephephippo

MKLarmcandy said:


> This one might be better:



lovely swimsuit! Where is it from?


----------



## Mintycopter

Hi Ladies! I have been a member of TPF for a while but this is my first post. I really enjoy browsing through everybody’s photos but today I would like to share with you my new purchase. I thought you would love to have a look. So here is my frivole 3 flowers earrings in YG. It is one of new released pieces for this Spring started since yesterday and I was lucky enough to be in the store and my SA introduced to me. I fell in love with it immediately and can’t go home without it. Allow me to share as well the photo of me trying the small frivole earrings and a necklace. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Mintycopter

Sorry forgot to attach the photo of small frivole earrings and necklace.


----------



## baghagg

Mintycopter said:


> Sorry forgot to attach the photo of small frivole earrings and necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009789


 Beautiful!  Congrats on your new earrings as well.


----------



## HADASSA

@Mintycopter, these earrings are gorgeous  Would love to see a pic of you wearing them


----------



## zenith

Mintycopter said:


> Hi Ladies! I have been a member of TPF for a while but this is my first post. I really enjoy browsing through everybody’s photos but today I would like to share with you my new purchase. I thought you would love to have a look. So here is my frivole 3 flowers earrings in YG. It is one of new released pieces for this Spring started since yesterday and I was lucky enough to be in the store and my SA introduced to me. I fell in love with it immediately and can’t go home without it. Allow me to share as well the photo of me trying the small frivole earrings and a necklace. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009786



Congratulations! Would love to see a pic of the 3-flower Frivole Earrings on the ear!


----------



## Mintycopter

zenith said:


> Congratulations! Would love to see a pic of the 3-flower Frivole Earrings on the ear!



Thank you Ladies!
I have just come back home after work. It’s evening now in Singapore so I take some photos from my bedroom. The lighting is not so good and I am not skilled at taking selfie. Sorry for blur photos


----------



## zenith

Thanks so much! The earrings are gorgeous on you. I have an impulse to run to my nearest VCA boutique to try it on myself.


----------



## lovevca

lovevca said:


> I just saw on the VCA U.S. website this "live" action video of a model wearing the Sweet 16 motifs Alhambra long necklace.
> I haven't seen anything like this before, though perhaps it's old news for others.
> I find it super helpful and I really hope they add lots more!!
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...0-sweet-alhambra-long-necklace-16-motifs.html
> 
> View attachment 3994339


VCA has removed this video.  Darn! I was hoping it'd be the first of many.  Still hoping!  
I'm seriously considering this necklace but I'm concerned it maybe be too small.
Do any of you lovely pf'ers have it and, if so, could you please post photos or offer comments?


----------



## lovevca

Mintycopter said:


> Thank you Ladies!
> I have just come back home after work. It’s evening now in Singapore so I take some photos from my bedroom. The lighting is not so good and I am not skilled at taking selfie. Sorry for blur photos
> 
> View attachment 4010243
> 
> View attachment 4010245


Thank you so much for the photos -- your new Frivole pieces look absolutely beautiful on you!!!  Congratulations!!
The Frivole collection is my ultimate slippery slope and I'm planning to get the 3 Frivole earrings myself even though I already have the small yg, large yg and wg pave Frivole earrings. I simply love the design!


----------



## Mintycopter

zenith said:


> Thanks so much! The earrings are gorgeous on you. I have an impulse to run to my nearest VCA boutique to try it on myself.



Hi Zenith, thank you! You should go and have a try. It looks very beautiful in person .


----------



## Mintycopter

lovevca said:


> Thank you so much for the photos -- your new Frivole pieces look absolutely beautiful on you!!!  Congratulations!!
> The Frivole collection is my ultimate slippery slope and I'm planning to get the 3 Frivole earrings myself even though I already have the small yg, large yg and wg pave Frivole earrings. I simply love the design!



Hi Lovevca, thank you so much! Your frivole collection sounds gorgeous. I love this design as well. I love the small earrings YG but I can’t purchase one in each size. I wish I could do so though ... If I could take the next one from this collection I would go for the 9 flowers necklace ... I have to wait for a while until then


----------



## HADASSA

Thank you @Mintycopter - they look even more amazing worn [emoji7]


----------



## Mali_

texasgirliegirl said:


> Twins!!
> You found a very nice pair!!


Thanks, lady


----------



## Mintycopter

HADASSA said:


> Thank you @Mintycopter - they look even more amazing worn [emoji7]



Thank you so much Dear!


----------



## birkin10600

My new to me Frivole charm pendant  white gold attached to my byzantine bracelet. Just got this rare piece today. tbbbjb, thanks for the heads- up!


----------



## birkin10600

More photos....


----------



## birkin10600

Absolutely love its versatility.


----------



## gagabag

birkin10600 said:


> Absolutely love its versatility.
> View attachment 4011291



That’s just so lovely! I keep telling myself not to get side tracked anymore and just focus on white gold from now on!


----------



## tbbbjb

birkin10600 said:


> My new to me Frivole charm pendant  white gold attached to my byzantine bracelet. Just got this rare piece today. tbbbjb, thanks for the heads- up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011267



Simply gorgeous!  So glad I was able to enable you!  Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## bunnyNwife

Got invitation to the spring launch today... tried out the new Frivole ring & mini paved frivole bracelet... 

Didn’t pull any trigger since I am still waiting for the 50th yr anniversary Alhambra release [emoji51] 

The paved mini bracelet is cute! But I already hv non paved one...


----------



## lisawhit

bunnyNwife said:


> Got invitation to the spring launch today... tried out the new Frivole ring & mini paved frivole bracelet...
> 
> Didn’t pull any trigger since I am still waiting for the 50th yr anniversary Alhambra release [emoji51]
> 
> The paved mini bracelet is cute! But I already hv non paved one...
> 
> View attachment 4011498


this is a great photo and a good  comparison of the sweets too!


----------



## birkin10600

gagabag said:


> That’s just so lovely! I keep telling myself not to get side tracked anymore and just focus on white gold from now on!


Thank you! Yes, white gold looks lovely with diamonds. Shinier and diamond looks bigger. But I love both metal color. 





tbbbjb said:


> Simply gorgeous!  So glad I was able to enable you!  Enjoy it in good health!


Thank you so much sweetie! Glad you shared the photos here. When I saw it, I knew right away that this charm will fit well with my existing collection.


----------



## bunnyNwife

lisawhit said:


> this is a great photo and a good  comparison of the sweets too!



I love sweet/mini.. have 3 in total n i always mix and match my stack


----------



## Roregirl

View attachment 4012133




Perlee Pave Hoops in Rose Gold


----------



## baghagg

Roregirl said:


> View attachment 4012133
> 
> View attachment 4012126
> 
> 
> Perlee Pave Hoops in Rose Gold


Simply beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

Roregirl said:


> View attachment 4012133
> 
> View attachment 4012126
> 
> 
> Perlee Pave Hoops in Rose Gold



Wow! Stunning!


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> My new to me Frivole charm pendant  white gold attached to my byzantine bracelet. Just got this rare piece today. tbbbjb, thanks for the heads- up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011267



Congratulations! You are on quite a roll lately with exquisite additions to your collection!


----------



## WingNut

Roregirl said:


> View attachment 4012133
> 
> View attachment 4012126
> 
> 
> Perlee Pave Hoops in Rose Gold



Wow...those are spectacular!


----------



## Roregirl

Thank You All So Much!! These Perlee Hoops were 25th Wedding Anniversary from DH[emoji173]️


----------



## HADASSA

Roregirl said:


> Thank You All So Much!! These Perlee Hoops were 25th Wedding Anniversary from DH[emoji173]️


Congratulations to you and your DH - you look more like 25 than married for 25 years 

These hoops are just


----------



## TankerToad

Roregirl said:


> View attachment 4012133
> 
> View attachment 4012126
> 
> 
> Perlee Pave Hoops in Rose Gold



Adore these !
Huge congrats - they are stupendous !


----------



## birkin10600

Love this frivole combo! Have a blessed Palm Sunday!


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> Love this frivole combo! Have a blessed Palm Sunday!
> View attachment 4013829



Lovely! Just enough matching for a stunning look, and so appropriate for Palm Sunday.


----------



## birkin10600

nicole0612 said:


> Lovely! Just enough matching for a stunning look, and so appropriate for Palm Sunday.


Thank you dear! Have a lovely Sunday![emoji9]


----------



## nicole0612

Carnelian as a neutral. Wondering if I should go back for the onyx?


----------



## kimber418

nicole0612 said:


> Carnelian as a neutral. Wondering if I should go back for the onyx?
> View attachment 4014811
> 
> View attachment 4014812


The Carnelian looks beautiful on you.  Love it with your hair color.  I think the onyx would look equally beautiful but if I was picking one right now I would say carnelian!


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> Carnelian as a neutral. Wondering if I should go back for the onyx?
> View attachment 4014811
> 
> View attachment 4014812


You look fabulous in carnelian! (I wish I can pull it off!!) 

Keep and then get the onyx next! Lol


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you ladies for the advice!  I really can't wear red at all usually, but it's amazing how VCA colors always surprise us.  I wear a lot of black, so onyx would definitely get a lot of use.


----------



## kimber418

Brunch on Sunday......
Pulled my turquoise to celebrate the arrival of Spring!


----------



## Hobbiezm

kimber418 said:


> Brunch on Sunday......
> Pulled my turquoise to celebrate the arrival of Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014926



Gorgeous stack!


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you ladies for the advice!  I really can't wear red at all usually, but it's amazing how VCA colors always surprise us.  I wear a lot of black, so onyx would definitely get a lot of use.


I love the translucency of VCA carnelian and the versatility of onyx. Both are on my wish list. My complexion doesn’t allow carnelian for earrings lol. You look great in them so I’d say enjoy them!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Carnelian as a neutral. Wondering if I should go back for the onyx?
> View attachment 4014811
> 
> View attachment 4014812



LOOOOOVE these on you!!!


----------



## HADASSA

@nicole0612, these are great as a neutral and are a lovely "pop" of colour 

Definitely keep !!!


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> Brunch on Sunday......
> Pulled my turquoise to celebrate the arrival of Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014926


Just picked my jaw up off the floor - so drool worthy


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Brunch on Sunday......
> Pulled my turquoise to celebrate the arrival of Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014926



Sigh. . . [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️
The turquoise is so pretty!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Brunch on Sunday......
> Pulled my turquoise to celebrate the arrival of Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014926


Most beautiful VCA stack.....EVER!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> Carnelian as a neutral. Wondering if I should go back for the onyx?
> View attachment 4014811
> 
> View attachment 4014812


Perfection.
Keep!
The carnelian is more interesting...and serves as both a neutral and/or a pop depending on how you pair it.
I have both carnelian and onyx and like you wear a LOT of black.


----------



## gagabag

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perfection.
> Keep!
> The carnelian is more interesting...and serves as both a neutral and/or a pop depending on how you pair it.
> I have both carnelian and onyx and like you wear a LOT of black.



+1

I have both as well and found that I wear carnelian more. It’s a perfect neutral.


----------



## nicole0612

kimber418 said:


> Brunch on Sunday......
> Pulled my turquoise to celebrate the arrival of Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014926



What a stunning combination. So feminine and timeless.


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> I love the translucency of VCA carnelian and the versatility of onyx. Both are on my wish list. My complexion doesn’t allow carnelian for earrings lol. You look great in them so I’d say enjoy them!





BBC said:


> LOOOOOVE these on you!!!





HADASSA said:


> @nicole0612, these are great as a neutral and are a lovely "pop" of colour
> 
> Definitely keep !!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Perfection.
> Keep!
> The carnelian is more interesting...and serves as both a neutral and/or a pop depending on how you pair it.
> I have both carnelian and onyx and like you wear a LOT of black.





gagabag said:


> +1
> 
> I have both as well and found that I wear carnelian more. It’s a perfect neutral.



Thank you so much for the opinions! I’m so glad to know that carnelian looks ok on my complexion and works as a neutral as I was hoping. I was deciding between the onyx and carnelian and my husband felt that the carnelian was more interesting, like you all point out.
Maybe I should wait and see if there is any chance VCA will be (re)introducing a new Alhambra stone available in Vintage earclips for the 50th anniversary. Sadly, I am not counting on it. 
In that case, would adding the onyx at some point be redundant with the carnelian?


----------



## Gracilan

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much for the opinions! I’m so glad to know that carnelian looks ok on my complexion and works as a neutral as I was hoping. I was deciding between the onyx and carnelian and my husband felt that the carnelian was more interesting, like you all point out.
> Maybe I should wait and see if there is any chance VCA will be (re)introducing a new Alhambra stone available in Vintage earclips for the 50th anniversary. Sadly, I am not counting on it.
> In that case, would adding the onyx at some point be redundant with the carnelian?




....The carnelian looks beautiful on you...I have the VA 5 motif bracelet in carnelian and I love it...so different and adds sooo much color...I was torn between the solid gold or carnelian so I understand your thoughts...my husband, like yours, also felt that the carnelian was more interesting...so happy I kept it...also, it’s very neutral and also eye catching at the same time...I say keep and enjoy!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much for the opinions! I’m so glad to know that carnelian looks ok on my complexion and works as a neutral as I was hoping. I was deciding between the onyx and carnelian and my husband felt that the carnelian was more interesting, like you all point out.
> Maybe I should wait and see if there is any chance VCA will be (re)introducing a new Alhambra stone available in Vintage earclips for the 50th anniversary. Sadly, I am not counting on it.
> In that case, would adding the onyx at some point be redundant with the carnelian?


Onyx will not be redundant. 
Perhaps later on you might add the LE onyx pair.


----------



## nicole0612

Gracilan said:


> ....The carnelian looks beautiful on you...I have the VA 5 motif bracelet in carnelian and I love it...so different and adds sooo much color...I was torn between the solid gold or carnelian so I understand your thoughts...my husband, like yours, also felt that the carnelian was more interesting...so happy I kept it...also, it’s very neutral and also eye catching at the same time...I say keep and enjoy!



Thank you so much. It’s especially helpful to hear from those who also have carnelian and find it versatile.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much for the opinions! I’m so glad to know that carnelian looks ok on my complexion and works as a neutral as I was hoping. I was deciding between the onyx and carnelian and my husband felt that the carnelian was more interesting, like you all point out.
> Maybe I should wait and see if there is any chance VCA will be (re)introducing a new Alhambra stone available in Vintage earclips for the 50th anniversary. Sadly, I am not counting on it.
> In that case, would adding the onyx at some point be redundant with the carnelian?



My hair is very close in color to the carnelian and I own the ten-motif. I plan to add these earrings but I own the LE onyx and wear them - it's like the reverse for me, the onyx is more interesting but the carnelian is very pretty. Not redundant to own both!


----------



## 911snowball

LE Onyx today..


----------



## Notorious Pink

911snowball said:


> LE Onyx today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015653
> View attachment 4015654



The earrings are fabulous but YOU are GORGEOUS!!! [emoji254]


----------



## MissAnnette

kimber418 said:


> Brunch on Sunday......
> Pulled my turquoise to celebrate the arrival of Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014926


Such a stunning stack!!! Love the turquoise!!


----------



## lovevca

911snowball said:


> LE Onyx today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015653
> View attachment 4015654


Perfection...and your earrings are stunning too!!!


----------



## 911snowball

THANK YOU for your sweet compliments- you have made my day!


----------



## annika08

Hello ladies.  I got my very 1st VCA vintage ring yg mop, onyx yg vintage necklace, and vintage bracelet 5 motif mop which was shortened and layered with my 2 Loves.  LOVE them !! My question is. Do you guys shower with them ? Is it ok to take them on and off? It's like a hassle if you plan to wear them everyday. Do you guys wear them everyday ? Do you shower with them ? I'm afraid taking it off and on will wear out the clasp . Any suggestions? Thank you so much ! [emoji5]


----------



## annika08

Here you go. Thanks ladies.


----------



## nicole0612

annika08 said:


> Hello ladies.  I got my very 1st VCA vintage ring yg mop, onyx yg vintage necklace, and vintage bracelet 5 motif mop which was shortened and layered with my 2 Loves.  LOVE them !! My question is. Do you guys shower with them ? Is it ok to take them on and off? It's like a hassle if you plan to wear them everyday. Do you guys wear them everyday ? Do you shower with them ? I'm afraid taking it off and on will wear out the clasp . Any suggestions? Thank you so much ! [emoji5]



Beautiful set! It is important to take them off before you shower or exercise because the water can damage the stones and make them pull away from the metal slightly. With these beautiful pieces you want to make sure they last!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> My hair is very close in color to the carnelian and I own the ten-motif. I plan to add these earrings but I own the LE onyx and wear them - it's like the reverse for me, the onyx is more interesting but the carnelian is very pretty. Not redundant to own both!





911snowball said:


> LE Onyx today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015653
> View attachment 4015654



Oh my goodness! My heart skips a beat every time I see the LE Onyx!


----------



## Meowwu

Wearing my VCA pieces. (Please excuse my messy hair.) 

LE MOP with WG necklace. 
Perlee bangle in YG. 
Mini Frivole pave earrings in YG.


----------



## annika08

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful set! It is important to take them off before you shower or exercise because the water can damage the stones and make them pull away from the metal slightly. With these beautiful pieces you want to make sure they last!


Thanks for your advice. It's just really a pain to take it off and on esp if you have long nails. [emoji21][emoji4]


----------



## 911snowball

Lovely mod shots ladies !  That is a fierce manicure Annika- your hands are magazine cover worthy!


----------



## Gina123

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3991181
> View attachment 3991182
> 
> Gris asphalt and VCA perlee bangle
> My newest treasures



That's a gorgeous combo!!! [emoji7][emoji8][emoji108]


----------



## Gina123

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3986686
> View attachment 3986687
> View attachment 3986688
> 
> Thank you Lovevca.
> Here are a few more to show how nicely these earrings pair with the RdN and the vintage necklace.
> I prefer them to the cosmos and the RdN earrings.



Wow-wee! I missed so much on this thread! Many congrats Texasgirliegirl! They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Gina123

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3990199
> 
> 
> Magic yellow gold pave



Stunning!❣️[emoji177]


----------



## gagabag

It’s autumn now down under, well sort of! Weather seems to think it’s still summer. 
So it’s carnelian & mop kinda day. Have a great Easter everyone!


----------



## Violet Bleu

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4015965
> 
> 
> It’s autumn now down under, well sort of! Weather seems to think it’s still summer.
> So it’s carnelian & mop kinda day. Have a great Easter everyone!


Such a beautiful pairing!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gina123 said:


> Wow-wee! I missed so much on this thread! Many congrats Texasgirliegirl! They are gorgeous!!!


Thank you ,Gina.
I’ve had these pieces for a while....


----------



## annika08

911snowball said:


> Lovely mod shots ladies !  That is a fierce manicure Annika- your hands are magazine cover worthy!


[emoji5] [emoji5] thanks.


----------



## Toronto24

These pics were from when I went to purchase the frivole but my SA handed me the magic to try on.  That was dangerous because I fell in love with the Magic. I left the store considering the magic instead.

After much deliberation (and help from fellow TPFers!) I have decided to get the frivole now. But I can’t stop thinking of the magic either! I do hope to get them one day still.

I will post pics once I actually own them but here are my pics from trying them on in the store. Please excuse my upper earring in the pic with the Magic (I have had that piercing since my teens and never really thought about it- changed it to a little diamond stud of my daughters after seeing it in the pic!)


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4015965
> 
> 
> It’s autumn now down under, well sort of! Weather seems to think it’s still summer.
> So it’s carnelian & mop kinda day. Have a great Easter everyone!


I love to see the carnelian on you!  The pairing is very sweet.


----------



## nicole0612

Toronto24 said:


> These pics were from when I went to purchase the frivole but my SA handed me the magic to try on.  That was dangerous because I fell in love with the Magic. I left the store considering the magic instead.
> 
> After much deliberation (and help from fellow TPFers!) I have decided to get the frivole now. But I can’t stop thinking of the magic either! I do hope to get them one day still.
> 
> I will post pics once I actually own them but here are my pics from trying them on in the store. Please excuse my upper earring in the pic with the Magic (I have had that piercing since my teens and never really thought about it- changed it to a little diamond stud of my daughters after seeing it in the pic!)
> 
> View attachment 4016157
> View attachment 4016158


They are both stunning!  I do think you made the right decision, the pave frivole is just sublime on you.  I don't blame you for wanting to go back for the magic pave in the future, especially if you get the magic in YG compared to your frivole in WG.


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> I love to see the carnelian on you!  The pairing is very sweet.





Violet Bleu said:


> Such a beautiful pairing!



Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

Toronto24 said:


> These pics were from when I went to purchase the frivole but my SA handed me the magic to try on.  That was dangerous because I fell in love with the Magic. I left the store considering the magic instead.
> After much deliberation (and help from fellow TPFers!) I have decided to get the frivole now. But I can’t stop thinking of the magic either! I do hope to get them one day still.
> I will post pics once I actually own them but here are my pics from trying them on in the store. Please excuse my upper earring in the pic with the Magic (I have had that piercing since my teens and never really thought about it- changed it to a little diamond stud of my daughters after seeing it in the pic!)
> View attachment 4016157
> View attachment 4016158


Congratulations! Both look soooooo spectacular on you. I could see why you are thinking getting the magic VA, oh so pretty! I am staying away from the VCA boutique so I could focus on saving up for the frivole ring lol but to be honest, I thought about getting VA pavé too. I rationalized it by pairing it with by diamonds by the yard pendant and juste en clou double pave ring in yellow gold. I know, don’t ask ….


----------



## SilverBen

Who can spot the VCA? Just a tiny bit today but still makes an impact


----------



## sbelle

I don't think I've seen anyone post this one yet, so wanted to share.  I am a sucker for a long pendant necklace so I was excited when I heard there would be a frivole pendant.

I can't even tell you how much I love this one.  It is really perfectly weighted so it doesn't move around a lot and doesn't flip at all.  I've worn it for two full days and the only time it flipped is when the chain caught on a cardigan button.


----------



## Violet Bleu

sbelle said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post this one yet, so wanted to share.  I am a sucker for a long pendant necklace so I was excited when I heard there would be a frivole pendant.
> 
> I can't even tell you how much I love this one.  It is really perfectly weighted so it doesn't move around a lot and doesn't flip at all.  I've worn it for two full days and the only time it flipped is when the chain caught on a cardigan button.
> 
> View attachment 4016628


 I absolutely adore this!


----------



## chanelLUVaffair

sbelle said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post this one yet, so wanted to share.  I am a sucker for a long pendant necklace so I was excited when I heard there would be a frivole pendant.
> 
> I can't even tell you how much I love this one.  It is really perfectly weighted so it doesn't move around a lot and doesn't flip at all.  I've worn it for two full days and the only time it flipped is when the chain caught on a cardigan button.
> 
> View attachment 4016628


So lovely!!  This is second on my wishlist!!  Would you mind posting a photo of the back?  I want to see how big the opening is for the chain - I have a few other chains that I would like to use with it, but not sure if they will be too thick.  TIA XX


----------



## Toronto24

chanelLUVaffair said:


> So lovely!!  This is second on my wishlist!!  Would you mind posting a photo of the back?  I want to see how big the opening is for the chain - I have a few other chains that I would like to use with it, but not sure if they will be too thick.  TIA XX



Thank you so much for sharing this!! Or should I say NO THANk you because now it’s on my never ending list!!!


----------



## nicole0612

sbelle said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post this one yet, so wanted to share.  I am a sucker for a long pendant necklace so I was excited when I heard there would be a frivole pendant.
> 
> I can't even tell you how much I love this one.  It is really perfectly weighted so it doesn't move around a lot and doesn't flip at all.  I've worn it for two full days and the only time it flipped is when the chain caught on a cardigan button.
> 
> View attachment 4016628



I didn’t realize the pendant was substantial. It’s really wonderful! Thank you for sharing your new addition, it is so stunning.


----------



## lovevca

sbelle said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post this one yet, so wanted to share.  I am a sucker for a long pendant necklace so I was excited when I heard there would be a frivole pendant.
> 
> I can't even tell you how much I love this one.  It is really perfectly weighted so it doesn't move around a lot and doesn't flip at all.  I've worn it for two full days and the only time it flipped is when the chain caught on a cardigan button.
> 
> View attachment 4016628


Thanks so much for the photo -- it looks amazing on you!!
How do you like it compared to your magic long necklaces and have you worn it "doubled up"?


----------



## sbelle

chanelLUVaffair said:


> So lovely!!  This is second on my wishlist!!  Would you mind posting a photo of the back?  I want to see how big the opening is for the chain - I have a few other chains that I would like to use with it, but not sure if they will be too thick.  TIA XX



I am sorry this picture is so blurry, but if I made it very clear, you'd be able to see the code of the back and I didn't want to do that on a public forum.

I hope you can see that it looks like the opening for the chain could take a thicker chain.


----------



## sbelle

Toronto24 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this!! Or should I say NO THANk you because now it’s on my never ending list!!!









nicole0612 said:


> I didn’t realize the pendant was substantial. It’s really wonderful! Thank you for sharing your new addition, it is so stunning.



The pendant can be taken off the chain and worn as a pin.  I won't ever do that, but I feel like this design helps make it a substantial piece and the extra weight keeps it from flipping around.



lovevca said:


> Thanks so much for the photo -- it looks amazing on you!!
> How do you like it compared to your magic long necklaces and have you worn it "doubled up"?



Thank you!

So my first impression is that it is heavier than the Magic Alhambra pendants.  I haven't weighed them, so it probably isn't really that much of a difference, but it feels more substantial.    And I like heavier! 

I do feel like I will have to be more careful with it, as the gold will get scratched if it hits things.  I don't worry about the Magic pendants so much.

I hae not worn it any length except the longest.  I love the idea that it can be doubled, but I love the long length so much I don't know if I will wear it short.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post this one yet, so wanted to share.  I am a sucker for a long pendant necklace so I was excited when I heard there would be a frivole pendant.
> 
> I can't even tell you how much I love this one.  It is really perfectly weighted so it doesn't move around a lot and doesn't flip at all.  I've worn it for two full days and the only time it flipped is when the chain caught on a cardigan button.
> 
> View attachment 4016628


Swoon....!!


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post this one yet, so wanted to share.  I am a sucker for a long pendant necklace so I was excited when I heard there would be a frivole pendant.
> 
> I can't even tell you how much I love this one.  It is really perfectly weighted so it doesn't move around a lot and doesn't flip at all.  I've worn it for two full days and the only time it flipped is when the chain caught on a cardigan button.
> 
> View attachment 4016628



This is my VCA SAs favorite too
Thank you fur sharing 
I haven’t seen it IRL yet
It’s awesome on you [emoji173]️


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I am sorry this picture is so blurry, but if I made it very clear, you'd be able to see the code of the back and I didn't want to do that on a public forum.
> 
> I hope you can see that it looks like the opening for the chain could take a thicker chain.
> 
> View attachment 4017095



Congratulations on your new piece!  Truly stunning!  

I’ve also enjoyed all your exquisite additions you have contributed to the Heritage thread.  The craftsmanship is so superb.  I find it very informational and impressive.  To see different eras or sections of VCA’s journey over the years is truly wonderful.  It can be our own Museum of Van Cleef & Arpels through the years.  I’m loving that thread!  

I read that you stated in a previous post that you haven’t yet worn it doubled, but I was wondering if the openings in the back would be able to accommodate twice the amount of chain in order to do that?

I don’t own any of the long magic pendants so I am not familiar with how they work either.


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> Congratulations! Both look soooooo spectacular on you. I could see why you are thinking getting the magic VA, oh so pretty! I am staying away from the VCA boutique so I could focus on saving up for the frivole ring lol but to be honest, I thought about getting VA pavé too. I rationalized it by pairing it with by diamonds by the yard pendant and juste en clou double pave ring in yellow gold. I know, don’t ask ….



“Rationalizing” VCA purchases- haha! I do this all the time. 

I know you plan on getting the frivole pave btf ring next and am surprised you didn’t put a deposit on it before the price increase. You must have some amazing self control Rami. Re: the price increase though- with a background in math, I often use the saying “x plus epsilon is x” [emoji13]


----------



## Toronto24

nicole0612 said:


> They are both stunning!  I do think you made the right decision, the pave frivole is just sublime on you.  I don't blame you for wanting to go back for the magic pave in the future, especially if you get the magic in YG compared to your frivole in WG.



Thank you! They are not mine yet but hoping to make them mine soon. The frivole I am trying in the pic is actually the YG pave.


----------



## Morrison7552

I’ve paired my MOP sweet, with my birthday present, the Cartier C necklace. I am so delighted >.<


----------



## nicole0612

Toronto24 said:


> Thank you! They are not mine yet but hoping to make them mine soon. The frivole I am trying in the pic is actually the YG pave.


How interesting that they are the YG pave frivole. The lighting in the photo is deceiving, it must be the sparkle coming off of all of those diamonds


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> I read that you stated in a previous post that you haven’t yet worn it doubled, but *I was wondering if the openings in the back would be able to accommodate twice the amount of chain in order to do that*?
> 
> I don’t own any of the long magic pendants so I am not familiar with how they work either.



Yes, the piece was designed (like the Magic pendants). so that the chain can be doubled.   Here is a picture from Van Cleef showing the the chain doubled (the shortest length).


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sbelle, you're killing me!  This is my SAs favorite, too.  Knowing my love for long necklaces, she keeps telling me to just do it!  It looks wonderful on you!

I'm really torn, this Frivole suits my lifestyle perfectly, but I've been lusting after the large pave Frivole necklace.  I'd love to do both, but have renovations in the works.  (insert sad face here)


----------



## lovevca

sbelle said:


> The pendant can be taken off the chain and worn as a pin.  I won't ever do that, but I feel like this design helps make it a substantial piece and the extra weight keeps it from flipping around.


I'm curious now why you wouldn't wear it as a pin? 
I recently started wearing a few pins I inherited from my dear aunt and I get more compliments on them, plus my Rose de Noel mop one, than any other jewelry.


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post this one yet, so wanted to share.  I am a sucker for a long pendant necklace so I was excited when I heard there would be a frivole pendant.
> 
> I can't even tell you how much I love this one.  It is really perfectly weighted so it doesn't move around a lot and doesn't flip at all.  I've worn it for two full days and the only time it flipped is when the chain caught on a cardigan button.
> 
> View attachment 4016628


sbelle,
This Frivole pendant is beautiful!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sbelle

lovevca said:


> I'm curious now why you wouldn't wear it as a pin?
> I recently started wearing a few pins I inherited from my dear aunt and I get more compliments on them, plus my Rose de Noel mop one, than any other jewelry.



Wearing pins just doesn't feel like me. 

lol -- I always say that it makes me feel like an imposter when I do something fashion-wise I am not comfortable with.  Another example is wearing shawls.  I can pull off a 90 cm easily, but wearing a shawl (unless it is a mousseline) makes me feel like an imposter.  Silly I know!

But when I see others wearing pins (or shawls) I think they look great!


----------



## Zucnarf

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 4017379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve paired my MOP sweet, with my birthday present, the Cartier C necklace. I am so delighted >.<



Beautiful


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> The pendant can be taken off the chain and worn as a pin.  I won't ever do that, but I feel like this design helps make it a substantial piece and the extra weight keeps it from flipping around.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> So my first impression is that it is heavier than the Magic Alhambra pendants.  I haven't weighed them, so it probably isn't really that much of a difference, but it feels more substantial.    And I like heavier!
> 
> I do feel like I will have to be more careful with it, as the gold will get scratched if it hits things.  I don't worry about the Magic pendants so much.
> 
> I hae not worn it any length except the longest.  I love the idea that it can be doubled, but I love the long length so much I don't know if I will wear it short.


Can I ask, does this beautiful piece come in white gold?


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> Can I ask, does this beautiful piece come in white gold?



Sadly it does not at this time.


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> Sadly it does not at this time.


----------



## Toronto24

Frivole YG pave earrings and small pendant [emoji177]


----------



## birkin10600

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 4018550
> 
> 
> Frivole YG pave earrings and small pendant [emoji177]


Look stunning on you! [emoji173] Congratulations!


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Yes, the piece was designed (like the Magic pendants). so that the chain can be doubled.   Here is a picture from Van Cleef showing the the chain doubled (the shortest length).
> 
> View attachment 4017554



Thank you.  I am now very tempted!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Happy Easter Ladies!


----------



## PennyD2911

Natalie j said:


> Happy Easter Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018630



Beautiful![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Happy Easter Natalie!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 4018550
> 
> 
> Frivole YG pave earrings and small pendant [emoji177]



Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> Happy Easter Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018630



Ah...beautiful.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 4018550
> 
> 
> Frivole YG pave earrings and small pendant [emoji177]


 So pretty! Is the pendant in the mini size? I am thinking about getting it to match my in between the finger ring!


----------



## Toronto24

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> So pretty! Is the pendant in the mini size? I am thinking about getting it to match my in between the finger ring!



It’s the small size. It would look beautiful with your btf ring!


----------



## nicole0612

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 4018550
> 
> 
> Frivole YG pave earrings and small pendant [emoji177]



What a stunning set!


----------



## lovevca

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 4018550
> 
> 
> Frivole YG pave earrings and small pendant [emoji177]


Just beautiful!!!  Love the set with the perlee? rings, too!


----------



## Rami00

I tried the new frivole on today!


----------



## Rami00

And the magic VA too


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> And the magic VA too


This is a great example of the differences between the yg and the wg magic earrings. The wg appear more flat. 
The yg is very flattering on you but I think the frivole look the prettiest on your ear. 
Which pair is your favorite?


----------



## Rami00

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is a great example of the differences between the yg and the wg magic earrings. The wg appear more flat.
> The yg is very flattering on you but I think the frivole look the prettiest on your ear.
> Which pair is your favorite?


Thank you! I love my frivoles so so much. I was digging the white VA pavé today, the pictures don’t  do it justice. When I was holding the wg and yg side by side, wg looked bigger in size, the eye doesn’t stop on wg like yg (that point in the middle) you are right... wg is more flat.... and looked way blingy too


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I love my frivoles so so much. I was digging the white VA pavé today, the pictures don’t  do it justice. When I was holding the wg and yg side by side, wg looked bigger in size, the eye doesn’t stop on wg like yg (that point in the middle) you are right... wg is more flat.... and looked way blingy too



Your pictures are beautiful but I know what you mean about how pics don’t do the earrings justice. It’s hard to capture all of that bling in a photo. 

I really love the WG pave and love that there are options for matching ring and/or long pendant.  Unfortunately there aren’t any other magic pave pieces in YG other than the magic earrings. For this reason I thought of getting the WG instead of YG. I felt that the YG looked better on me.

I hope this hasn’t side-tracked you from your original plan of frivole btf ring or chalcedony necklace!


----------



## Pinkie*

Rami00 said:


> I tried the new frivole on today!


Beautiful


----------



## lovevca

Rami00 said:


> And the magic VA too


Thank you Rami for yet another set of amazing mod shots!  I think the magic yg are especially stunning on you! Much as love my vintage pave yg earrings, the magic size simply has the WOW factor.
For a more price friendly and everyday alternative, I highly recomend all yg magic Alhambra earrings.  Their classic shape and gold "folds" stand out beautfully and, a bit like the vintage pave Alhambra, go with all the Alhambra yg stone  necklaces without being entirely matchy.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> And the magic VA too



You make everything look so pretty! Now I wanna go try them on even though I hardly wear earrings [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> You make everything look so pretty! Now I wanna go try them on even though I hardly wear earrings [emoji85][emoji85]


Aww Natalie, you are such a sweetheart! Thank you! I died looking at your stack on IG this morning


----------



## Coconuts40

Oh my goodness, the temptation on this thread is killing me 
All this beautiful eye candy.  This is why I haven't purchased any VCA for a while - I just can't seem to make up my mind!!!  I never imagined I would like the Magic earrings, but they look so stunning on everyone!


----------



## kimber418

Rami00 said:


> And the magic VA too


SO beautiful!   My favorite on you are the pave YG Magic.  They all look beautiful.


----------



## Rami00

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh my goodness, the temptation on this thread is killing me
> All this beautiful eye candy.  This is why I haven't purchased any VCA for a while - I just can't seem to make up my mind!!!  I never imagined I would like the Magic earrings, but they look so stunning on everyone!


Right! It’s a very dangerous thread


----------



## Meowwu

Perlée bangle in YG, Hermes Kelly double tour, frivole pave. (Seriously, wouldn’t it be so cute if they come out with mini pave rings? Or mini pave between the finger rings?)


----------



## nicole0612

Waiting it out in my car for the rain to let up. 



Earlier today.


----------



## HADASSA

Very lovely @nicole0612 

These really pop on you


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> Very lovely @nicole0612
> 
> These really pop on you



Thank you Hadassa [emoji177]


----------



## JPeace

Is this the white gold bracelet WITH the diamonds?  I'm putting together a list and researching different jewelry pieces for my 40th birthday in July.  Want to buy one special piece.  I'm really loving the white gold bracelet, but with the diamonds it's definitely over what I want to spend.  Can't find the white gold without diamonds on their website so wasn't sure if that's even a possibility?



Natalie j said:


> I got so tired of waiting for the 50th offering I just gave up and just got what I wanted! My new in 6 motif WG Pave sweets [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997934


----------



## JPeace

Is this the white gold bracelet WITH the diamonds?  I'm putting together a list and researching different jewelry pieces for my 40th birthday in July.  Want to buy one special piece.  I'm really loving the white gold bracelet, but with the diamonds it's definitely over what I want to spend.  Can't find the white gold without diamonds on their website so wasn't sure if that's even a possibility?



Natalie j said:


> I got so tired of waiting for the 50th offering I just gave up and just got what I wanted! My new in 6 motif WG Pave sweets [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997934


----------



## Sparkledolll

JPeace said:


> Is this the white gold bracelet WITH the diamonds?  I'm putting together a list and researching different jewelry pieces for my 40th birthday in July.  Want to buy one special piece.  I'm really loving the white gold bracelet, but with the diamonds it's definitely over what I want to spend.  Can't find the white gold without diamonds on their website so wasn't sure if that's even a possibility?



It’s with diamonds.


----------



## lovevca

JPeace said:


> Is this the white gold bracelet WITH the diamonds?  I'm putting together a list and researching different jewelry pieces for my 40th birthday in July.  Want to buy one special piece.  I'm really loving the white gold bracelet, but with the diamonds it's definitely over what I want to spend.  Can't find the white gold without diamonds on their website so wasn't sure if that's even a possibility?


I sure wish VCA would offer their non-pave Alhambra in white gold, but what do you think of the 1-motif version?


----------



## JPeace

I think it's really pretty and it's actually on my list!  Right now my everyday bracelet is the tiffany small beaded bracelet with the small turquoise heart.  I switch it out with some Kendra Scott bracelets from time to time.  I don't think I'm a stack person as far as several bracelets.  I like simple and classic things that don't get in the way....small children, full time job, etc.  If I get a bracelet from VC, just want a nice everyday piece that will most likely get a lot of wear.



lovevca said:


> I sure wish VCA would offer their non-pave Alhambra in white gold, but what do you think of the 1-motif version?
> View attachment 4029047


----------



## JPeace

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!



Natalie j said:


> It’s with diamonds.


----------



## Pursestan

Natalie j said:


> Happy Easter Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018630


I love everything about this stack!


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## Violet Bleu

A tangled but beautiful mess. . .


----------



## Tinamanzo

kimber418 said:


> Brunch on Sunday......
> Pulled my turquoise to celebrate the arrival of Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014926


This is my dream piece . Only turquoise piece i could get my hands on was the butterfly pendant. But it doesn't come in yg .


----------



## birkin10600

My turquoise collection! Hope everyone are happy and excited as i do with the 50th alhambra anniversary offering. I need to start putting fertilizer on my money tree now to grow money faster ! [emoji12]


----------



## Bethc

My stack today [emoji746]


----------



## lovevca

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise collection! Hope everyone are happy and excited as i do with the 50th alhambra anniversary offering. I need to start putting fertilizer on my money tree now to grow money faster ! [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032437


Lucky you to have such a beautiful array of turquoise -- thank you very much for sharing your eye candy!


----------



## birkin10600

lovevca said:


> Lucky you to have such a beautiful array of turquoise -- thank you very much for sharing your eye candy!


Thank you dear, my pleasure! [emoji7]


----------



## gagabag

Bethc said:


> My stack today [emoji746]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032588



Loving all the WG happening here! Thanks for reinforcing that I should keep my focus


----------



## Tinamanzo

Almost a year with this bracelet.  Almost never take it off. Even when painting.


----------



## Toronto24

Tinamanzo said:


> Almost a year with this bracelet.  Almost never take it off. Even when painting.



What a beautiful painting. You are talented! And beautiful bracelet too of course [emoji177]


----------



## Violet Bleu

Tinamanzo said:


> Almost a year with this bracelet.  Almost never take it off. Even when painting.


So pretty (painting + bracelet)!


----------



## Awongyy

Really new to VCA but could not resist the frivole yg bracelet. This is my first piece as I was looking for something I could wear 24/7. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## lisawhit

Awongyy said:


> Really new to VCA but could not resist the frivole yg bracelet. This is my first piece as I was looking for something I could wear 24/7. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036125


Congratulations  on your 1st piece.  It's beautiful!


----------



## lovevca

Awongyy said:


> Really new to VCA but could not resist the frivole yg bracelet. This is my first piece as I was looking for something I could wear 24/7. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036125


Just beautiful -- the frivole design is my all-time favorite!! 
Congratulations and welcome to the VCA (slippery slope) club!


----------



## bhurry

Love this ring


----------



## Bethc

I was cleaning my jewelry this afternoon, these are my turquoise VCA pieces.  I just need to add earrings... someday [emoji4].


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Wearing my 20 motif turquoise with bracelet to make a 25 doubled and 3 flower Frivoles while out and about doing errands.


----------



## 911snowball

Gorgeous, CG!  Your turquoise is just perfect , the color !!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, 911snowball.  I needed something to remind it's spring on this chilly, rainy day.


----------



## lovevca

-


Cavalier Girl said:


> Wearing my 20 motif turquoise with bracelet to make a 25 doubled and 3 flower Frivoles while out and about doing errands.
> 
> View attachment 4037517


Now this is what I call doing errands in style -- just beautiful and thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lovevca said:


> -
> 
> Now this is what I call doing errands in style -- just beautiful and thanks for sharing!!!



Thank you, lovevca.  When I think that I almost sold my turquoise a couple of years ago to pay my taxes, I break out in a cold sweat.  My CPA has me on a stricter budget now.


----------



## Bethc

Cavalier Girl said:


> Wearing my 20 motif turquoise with bracelet to make a 25 doubled and 3 flower Frivoles while out and about doing errands.
> 
> View attachment 4037517



That so pretty!  I love the yg with turquoise!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Bethc, I wish I could wear wg as well as you do.  I love your wg and turquoise!


----------



## JeanGranger

Awongyy said:


> Really new to VCA but could not resist the frivole yg bracelet. This is my first piece as I was looking for something I could wear 24/7. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036125



Congratulations on your new purchase. I want to buy this frivole bracelet. But wonder how durable it is on the three clover. Scare of them brake. Anyone own this for have any problem to wear 24/7?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Wearing my 20 motif turquoise with bracelet to make a 25 doubled and 3 flower Frivoles while out and about doing errands.
> 
> View attachment 4037517


Love this shade of turquoise.


----------



## Awongyy

Mai1981 said:


> View attachment 4037865
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new purchase. I want to buy this frivole bracelet. But wonder how durable it is on the three clover. Scare of them brake. Anyone own this for have any problem to wear 24/7?



Hi I wear it 24/7. So far it’s great. Not a single scratch cos the petals are curved in. Th SA says it will take a lot for it to break. That is unless you smash it.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love this shade of turquoise.



Thank you, TGG.  I bought my necklace, bracelet, and earrings all at different times, but they still match perfectly.  Thankfully, turquoise was plentiful back then.


----------



## Bethc

Cavalier Girl said:


> Bethc, I wish I could wear wg as well as you do.  I love your wg and turquoise!



Thank you [emoji1374] I love your entire collection, I wish I’d bought more yg/turquoise. I only have the 1 pendant.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

So little...so cute!


----------



## cece1

Waiting for my DD at gymnastics class and lusting after the onyx and diamond to add to my stack


----------



## Myke518

Today’s stack!


----------



## mscupcake

Tinamanzo said:


> Almost a year with this bracelet.  Almost never take it off. Even when painting.


Gorgeous bracelet + painting!


----------



## swisshera

Sharing my color clashing Friday. Thanks for allowing me to share


----------



## lovevca

swisshera said:


> Sharing my color clashing Friday. Thanks for allowing me to share


I LOVE this, especially your fun butterfly brooch!!


----------



## bhurry

Thanks for letting me share, i just love this ring so much


----------



## bhurry

Small perlee d’or i think this is called


----------



## bhurry

More pics


----------



## San2222

Love the pure! Comparison photo with vintage. Love both,  diff feel!


----------



## floflo

Mintycopter said:


> Thank you Ladies!
> I have just come back home after work. It’s evening now in Singapore so I take some photos from my bedroom. The lighting is not so good and I am not skilled at taking selfie. Sorry for blur photos
> 
> View attachment 4010243
> 
> View attachment 4010245



Very pretty!


----------



## Notorious Pink

swisshera said:


> Sharing my color clashing Friday. Thanks for allowing me to share



Love these!!!


----------



## lovevca

San2222 said:


> Love the pure! Comparison photo with vintage. Love both,  diff feel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042707
> View attachment 4042708


They're both gorgeous on your lovely svelte fingers though I too especially love the pure ring. The only question I have is whether it's prone to getting scratched/damaged more than the vintage which has the protective perlee bead work.


----------



## swisshera

San2222 said:


> Love the pure! Comparison photo with vintage. Love both,  diff feel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042707
> View attachment 4042708


They are adorable!! Just curious which one of the 2 do you wear it often, if you wear them at all  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bhurry

Another combo.  You have to excuse my small short swollen hands.


----------



## etoupebirkin

swisshera said:


> Sharing my color clashing Friday. Thanks for allowing me to share


Love this!!! We’re twins on the butterfly!!!


----------



## swisshera

Sharing magic alhambra and flowerlace for today. Thank you for allowing me to share


----------



## lovevca

swisshera said:


> Sharing magic alhambra and flowerlace for today. Thank you for allowing me to share


 Simply breathtaking!!  Thank _you_ for sharing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

swisshera said:


> Sharing magic alhambra and flowerlace for today. Thank you for allowing me to share



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> Sharing magic alhambra and flowerlace for today. Thank you for allowing me to share



I was right about you being “A Diamond Girl “ [emoji184][emoji7]


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> I was right about you being “A Diamond Girl “ [emoji184][emoji7]


I actually love colors, I will share the color Alhambra once the weather gets warmer. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## ccfun

swisshera said:


> Sharing magic alhambra and flowerlace for today. Thank you for allowing me to share


Thanks for the eye-candies Love both!


----------



## Annlovebag

sharing my vintagenecklace and magic bracelet together,thanks for allowing me shared


----------



## cece1

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 4044687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharing my vintagenecklace and magic bracelet together,thanks for allowing me shared


Wow!  This combination is so beautiful!!


----------



## Coconuts40

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 4044687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharing my vintagenecklace and magic bracelet together,thanks for allowing me shared



This looks simply gorgeous !!!!


----------



## WingNut

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 4044687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharing my vintagenecklace and magic bracelet together,thanks for allowing me shared


I have to say this took my breath away! 

If I understand correctly, you combined the bracelet with the necklace to make the necklace as shown?


----------



## Annlovebag

WingNut said:


> I have to say this took my breath away!
> 
> If I understand correctly, you combined the bracelet with the necklace to make the necklace as shown?



Thanks WingNut two bracelets and one necklace .


----------



## Annlovebag

sharing my perlee clover and vintage malachite bracelet thanks for allowing me share


----------



## Bethc

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 4044687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharing my vintagenecklace and magic bracelet together,thanks for allowing me shared



Love the black & white combo with the magic size motifs [emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 4044687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharing my vintagenecklace and magic bracelet together,thanks for allowing me shared


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Annlovebag said:


> Thanks WingNut two bracelets and one necklace .


So you could do the same thing with a 10 motif necklace and a magic bracelet, correct? 
Connect and wrap? 
Love it!


----------



## Annlovebag

texasgirliegirl said:


> So you could do the same thing with a 10 motif necklace and a magic bracelet, correct?
> Connect and wrap?
> Love it!



Thanks taxasgirliegirl, Yes , Sometimes I use 10 motif necklace add a magic bracelet connected together to make it longer necklaces, use 2 bracelets and 10 motif necklace wrap like that,


----------



## San2222

swisshera said:


> They are adorable!! Just curious which one of the 2 do you wear it often, if you wear them at all [emoji14] Thank you for sharing!





lovevca said:


> They're both gorgeous on your lovely svelte fingers though I too especially love the pure ring. The only question I have is whether it's prone to getting scratched/damaged more than the vintage which has the protective perlee bead work.


I just bought the pure and wore it the next day.  Didn't think about ur good point that it might be more prone to scratches... I try to wear all my jewlrey on my left hand... so far so good.


----------



## swisshera

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 4044687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharing my vintagenecklace and magic bracelet together,thanks for allowing me shared


That is so beautiful - and creative! Love how you put them together, they complement each other well. Thank you for sharing! It is better than the catalog!


----------



## Blingaddict

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 4044687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharing my vintagenecklace and magic bracelet together,thanks for allowing me shared



Beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Blingaddict

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 4044722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharing my perlee clover and vintage malachite bracelet thanks for allowing me share



Stunning [emoji7]


----------



## Blingaddict

cece1 said:


> Waiting for my DD at gymnastics class and lusting after the onyx and diamond to add to my stack



White Mop a classic beauty. Twins on this with you. [emoji255]


----------



## Blingaddict

gagabag said:


> Loving all the WG happening here! Thanks for reinforcing that I should keep my focus



Dream stack. [emoji7] is it onyx white gold? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Blingaddict

Bethc said:


> I was cleaning my jewelry this afternoon, these are my turquoise VCA pieces.  I just need to add earrings... someday [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036811



Wowzaaa [emoji7]


----------



## Blingaddict

bhurry said:


> Thanks for letting me share, i just love this ring so much



Love this ring! So whimsical and young spirited but forever classic. [emoji173]️


----------



## Blingaddict

swisshera said:


> Sharing magic alhambra and flowerlace for today. Thank you for allowing me to share



Amazing [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Blingaddict

Please forgive me if I have posted this before. I have been away fromTPF for some time..
My lucky Alhambra. Love it.. though it’s huge on me. I didn’t want to be parted from
It so I haven’t had it adjusted. No VCA where I live so would mean being without it for 6+ months. Toooo  long [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## innerpeace85

My first VCA pave jewelry - vintage alhambra in YG!! So easy to wear and a classic


----------



## Pgirl2016

padmaraman_1985 said:


> My first VCA pave jewelry - vintage alhambra in YG!! So easy to wear and a classic
> View attachment 4045715



This is so stunning. I just got in before the price increase and bought these also although I did toss between YG and WG pave for ages.... why did you end up picking YG over WG?


----------



## Blingaddict

Vca stack today [emoji178]


----------



## swisshera

Sharing a butterfly between the finger ring from last night.


----------



## innerpeace85

Pgirl2016 said:


> This is so stunning. I just got in before the price increase and bought these also although I did toss between YG and WG pave for ages.... why did you end up picking YG over WG?


Thank you! I picked YG over WG in VA because I felt that YG added dimension to the earrings and I also plan to get Lotus in WG at some point. When it comes to Frivole, dont know if I like YG or WG pave better


----------



## innerpeace85

padmaraman_1985 said:


> My first VCA pave jewelry - vintage alhambra in YG!! So easy to wear and a classic
> View attachment 4045715


Also which one did you pick? Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Thank you! I picked YG over WG in VA because I felt that YG added dimension to the earrings and I also plan to get Lotus in WG at some point. When it comes to Frivole, dont know if I like YG or WG pave better



I completely agree about the YG pave Alhambra, since it is flat the YG adds another dimension. You new earrings look gorgeous on you! Since the pave frivoles are already 3D, I always thought I would prefer the WG for added bling/shine, but I tried the YG pave frivole and they are amazing!


----------



## Pgirl2016

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Also which one did you pick? Thanks!










These are pictures of me with both the YG pave VA earrings and the WG pave VA. It was a super super super tough choice. Everyone told me to get the WG, but like you, I felt my future pieces in frivole or lotus would be WG. I  searched far and wide for a YG pair of earrings that was nicer or better from all the earring stores including Cartier and Tiffany and couldn’t find one. So I decided on the YG. 
I wear it with my YG MOP pendant, also I have the YG love full pave necklace and YG love full pave bracelet . 
I do think about how stunning the WG looks, but for me, 99% of my wardrobe is YG. I have 2 YG vca necklaces/pendants, 5 cartier YG bracelets and 2 YG vca 5 motif bracelets. What’s the point of having WG if I cannot wear it together (mis Match annoys me I’m quite OCD). 

What’s everyone’s thoughts? Please tell me I made the right decision. I know the WG was way brighter... 

.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 4046889
> View attachment 4046890
> View attachment 4046891
> View attachment 4046894
> 
> 
> 
> These are pictures of me with both the YG pave VA earrings and the WG pave VA. It was a super super super tough choice. Everyone told me to get the WG, but like you, I felt my future pieces in frivole or lotus would be WG. I  searched far and wide for a YG pair of earrings that was nicer or better from all the earring stores including Cartier and Tiffany and couldn’t find one. So I decided on the YG.
> I wear it with my YG MOP pendant, also I have the YG love full pave necklace and YG love full pave bracelet .
> I do think about how stunning the WG looks, but for me, 99% of my wardrobe is YG. I have 2 YG vca necklaces/pendants, 5 cartier YG bracelets and 2 YG vca 5 motif bracelets. What’s the point of having WG if I cannot wear it together (mis Match annoys me I’m quite OCD).
> 
> What’s everyone’s thoughts? Please tell me I made the right decision. I know the WG was way brighter...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046903



With your coloring - I prefer the YG!! The last pic is especially beautiful with the Cartier Love...I understand the WG can look more ‘blingy’ and while equally beautiful, I don’t think it does anything for you. I love the dimensions for WG pave on the Frivole and / or Lotus pairing but regarding the Alhambra, I think you made the right choice.


----------



## innerpeace85

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 4046889
> View attachment 4046890
> View attachment 4046891
> View attachment 4046894
> 
> 
> 
> These are pictures of me with both the YG pave VA earrings and the WG pave VA. It was a super super super tough choice. Everyone told me to get the WG, but like you, I felt my future pieces in frivole or lotus would be WG. I  searched far and wide for a YG pair of earrings that was nicer or better from all the earring stores including Cartier and Tiffany and couldn’t find one. So I decided on the YG.
> I wear it with my YG MOP pendant, also I have the YG love full pave necklace and YG love full pave bracelet .
> I do think about how stunning the WG looks, but for me, 99% of my wardrobe is YG. I have 2 YG vca necklaces/pendants, 5 cartier YG bracelets and 2 YG vca 5 motif bracelets. What’s the point of having WG if I cannot wear it together (mis Match annoys me I’m quite OCD).
> 
> What’s everyone’s thoughts? Please tell me I made the right decision. I know the WG was way brighter...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046903



I like vntage alhambra pave in YG, Lotus and Socrates in WG. Frivole not sure yet - When I am ready for it, need to try both and go from there.
Do you actually like WG VA better than YG? If thats the case you should get the VA pave in WG and then buy bracelets/necklaces in the matching gold.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Hobbiezm said:


> With your coloring - I prefer the YG!! The last pic is especially beautiful with the Cartier Love...I understand the WG can look more ‘blingy’ and while equally beautiful, I don’t think it does anything for you. I love the dimensions for WG pave on the Frivole and / or Lotus pairing but regarding the Alhambra, I think you made the right choice.



Thankyou beautiful I really appreciate your help. Last night I did think about the WG so much and it’s blingyness. But in the pics I keep looking bag I feel the YG suits my skin tone better. I really appreciate your thoughts  helps reassure me


----------



## innerpeace85

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 4046889
> View attachment 4046890
> View attachment 4046891
> View attachment 4046894
> 
> 
> 
> These are pictures of me with both the YG pave VA earrings and the WG pave VA. It was a super super super tough choice. Everyone told me to get the WG, but like you, I felt my future pieces in frivole or lotus would be WG. I  searched far and wide for a YG pair of earrings that was nicer or better from all the earring stores including Cartier and Tiffany and couldn’t find one. So I decided on the YG.
> I wear it with my YG MOP pendant, also I have the YG love full pave necklace and YG love full pave bracelet .
> I do think about how stunning the WG looks, but for me, 99% of my wardrobe is YG. I have 2 YG vca necklaces/pendants, 5 cartier YG bracelets and 2 YG vca 5 motif bracelets. What’s the point of having WG if I cannot wear it together (mis Match annoys me I’m quite OCD).
> 
> What’s everyone’s thoughts? Please tell me I made the right decision. I know the WG was way brighter...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046903


Both are beautiful on you but I prefer YG on you. I especially like the picture where you are wearing the earring and Cartier pave bracelet.


----------



## Pgirl2016

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Both are beautiful on you but I prefer YG on you. I especially like the picture where you are wearing the earring and Cartier pave bracelet.



Thanks beautiful. I think you’re bias haha as you have the YG ones also!!!! I think you’re right though  great minds think alike.


----------



## Toronto24

Small lotus pendant paired with solitaires. My selfie skills are sub-par I realize!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Pgirl2016 said:


> This is so stunning. I just got in before the price increase and bought these also although I did toss between YG and WG pave for ages.... why did you end up picking YG over WG?



I thought the price increase was the 26th for some reason?


----------



## Pgirl2016

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I thought the price increase was the 26th for some reason?



In Australia it was 24th 6pm as 25th is a public holiday. Yes the 26th will start the new increased prices. It isn’t much though, 1-2%.


----------



## cloee

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 4046889
> View attachment 4046890
> View attachment 4046891
> View attachment 4046894
> 
> 
> 
> These are pictures of me with both the YG pave VA earrings and the WG pave VA. It was a super super super tough choice. Everyone told me to get the WG, but like you, I felt my future pieces in frivole or lotus would be WG. I  searched far and wide for a YG pair of earrings that was nicer or better from all the earring stores including Cartier and Tiffany and couldn’t find one. So I decided on the YG.
> I wear it with my YG MOP pendant, also I have the YG love full pave necklace and YG love full pave bracelet .
> I do think about how stunning the WG looks, but for me, 99% of my wardrobe is YG. I have 2 YG vca necklaces/pendants, 5 cartier YG bracelets and 2 YG vca 5 motif bracelets. What’s the point of having WG if I cannot wear it together (mis Match annoys me I’m quite OCD).
> 
> What’s everyone’s thoughts? Please tell me I made the right decision. I know the WG was way brighter...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046903



I am personally not a fan of YG but I must say it looks way better on you, especially compared to the WG. I think you did good here.


----------



## Pgirl2016

cloee said:


> I am personally not a fan of YG but I must say it looks way better on you, especially compared to the WG. I think you did good here.



Thankyou dear for your feedback!


----------



## Rami00

Toronto24 said:


> Small lotus pendant paired with solitaires. My selfie skills are sub-par I realize!
> View attachment 4047209


I am also working on my selfie skills, yours is way better than mine lol
I love the small lotus, it's beautiful on you. I really thought about getting the earrings but I think it would be too similar to frivole.


----------



## lovevca

Bethc said:


> I was cleaning my jewelry this afternoon, these are my turquoise VCA pieces.  I just need to add earrings... someday [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


Lucky you -- they are out of this world beautiful and I love your Hermes? dish!!  
How do you manage to clean them so well?


----------



## nicole0612

The funny thing about this VCA thread is that it really makes me want to buy some Hermes dishware!


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> The funny thing about this VCA thread is that it really makes me want to buy some Hermes dishware!


+1 on this


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> I am also working on my selfie skills, yours is way better than mine lol
> I love the small lotus, it's beautiful on you. I really thought about getting the earrings but I think it would be too similar to frivole.



Your pics are always my inspiration! Such great photography skills Rami! 

Yes I kind of agree re: lotus/wg pave frivole. Although they’re quite different they are similar size wise. That’s one of the reasons I got the yg pave frivole as I loved them both. Used to be just yg gal but loving my wg as well now...


----------



## doloresmia

Toronto24 said:


> Small lotus pendant paired with solitaires. My selfie skills are sub-par I realize!
> View attachment 4047209



Wow thanks for posting - this is so on my wish list!!!!


----------



## XCCX

I took this photo to celebrate my new bag but I thought it fits here as well..


----------



## sbelle

Medium Cosmos white gold onyx pave


----------



## Bethc

nicole0612 said:


> The funny thing about this VCA thread is that it really makes me want to buy some Hermes dishware!



Me too!


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> Medium Cosmos white gold onyx pave
> 
> View attachment 4049298



Gorgeous!


----------



## lovevca

sbelle said:


> Medium Cosmos white gold onyx pave
> 
> View attachment 4049298


Just gorgeous!!  I'm curious what necklace you're wearing....


----------



## XCCX

A sweet VCA along with other pieces


----------



## sbelle

lovevca said:


> Just gorgeous!!  I'm curious what necklace you're wearing....




The long Magic wg onyx pendant necklace !


----------



## SilverBen

Perlee band..On the way to the airport for vacay with my sweet fur baby


----------



## swisshera

Sharing the butterfly in between finger ring, sorry can't remember if I shared it already. Thank you for letting me share as always, and have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Perlee band..On the way to the airport for vacay with my sweet fur baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050249


What a precious fur baby!!
Your ring is pretty.


----------



## ccfun

swisshera said:


> Sharing the butterfly in between finger ring, sorry can't remember if I shared it already. Thank you for letting me share as always, and have a great weekend ahead!


Love it!  Can't get enough of eye candies


----------



## 911snowball

Took my walk today in Frivole to celebrate arrival of sunny weather.. to anyone considering these you will not regret it, they are one of my most worn pair- go with everything!


----------



## lovevca

911snowball said:


> Took my walk today in Frivole to celebrate arrival of sunny weather.. to anyone considering these you will not regret it, they are one of my most worn pair- go with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052137


I love this photo -- you look so gorgeous and elegant! I also love how it shows they can be worn casually.
I still keep referring to the lovely one you took wearing your lotus earrings as I debate whether I "need" a pair myself. 
Curious how you feel about the lotus versus the frivoles?


----------



## 7777777

911snowball said:


> Took my walk today in Frivole to celebrate arrival of sunny weather.. to anyone considering these you will not regret it, they are one of my most worn pair- go with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052137


They look great in you! Could you please share the specs.


----------



## 911snowball

lovevca, the frivole and lotus are different enough to me me to justify both. I wear a pair of VCA earrings every day- so I really get my wear from my collection.  For someone who doesn't wear this type of earring often, I can see they could be considered too similar.
I  purchased the frivole first. The lotus was always on my list however VCA made a very subtle change in the setting of the lotus awhile back. I preferred the  original setting so that put the purchase of  the lotus on the top of the priority list for me.  My SA tracked down one of the last pair of the "old style" and brought them in for me.  We put the old and the new next to each other and I could see the difference as I have always loved this classic design.  So that was that and is the story behind why I now own both. 
 For me, the frivole is playful, whimsical and can be worn all the time.  The lotus perhaps reads a bit more formal.


----------



## Coconuts40

911snowball said:


> lovevca, the frivole and lotus are different enough to me me to justify both. I wear a pair of VCA earrings every day- so I really get my wear from my collection.  For someone who doesn't wear this type of earring often, I can see they could be considered too similar.
> I  purchased the frivole first. The lotus was always on my list however VCA made a very subtle change in the setting of the lotus awhile back. I preferred the  original setting so that put the purchase of  the lotus on the top of the priority list for me.  My SA tracked down one of the last pair of the "old style" and brought them in for me.  We put the old and the new next to each other and I could see the difference as I have always loved this classic design.  So that was that and is the story behind why I now own both.
> For me, the frivole is playful, whimsical and can be worn all the time.  The lotus perhaps reads a bit more formal.



This is a great comparison and I agree with this wholeheartedly.  As someone that owns the lotus (classic design), I will eventually purchase the frivole.  I just can't decide on YG vs. WG and this has delayed me.  But the whimsical and playful description of the frivole vs. the more formal style of the lotus is also how I see the difference of these  earrings.


----------



## Pgirl2016

911snowball said:


> Took my walk today in Frivole to celebrate arrival of sunny weather.. to anyone considering these you will not regret it, they are one of my most worn pair- go with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052137



Thankyou so much for posting this stunning photo!!!!!! Having just purchased the YG Pave vintage alhambra . I am now tossing  between the WG frivole ? Or even the WG VA.. but I love the frivole on you!!!! Makes me want them they really shine and don’t need a matching pendant....


----------



## lovevca

911snowball said:


> lovevca, the frivole and lotus are different enough to me me to justify both. I wear a pair of VCA earrings every day- so I really get my wear from my collection.  For someone who doesn't wear this type of earring often, I can see they could be considered too similar.
> I  purchased the frivole first. The lotus was always on my list however VCA made a very subtle change in the setting of the lotus awhile back. I preferred the  original setting so that put the purchase of  the lotus on the top of the priority list for me.  My SA tracked down one of the last pair of the "old style" and brought them in for me.  We put the old and the new next to each other and I could see the difference as I have always loved this classic design.  So that was that and is the story behind why I now own both.
> For me, the frivole is playful, whimsical and can be worn all the time.  The lotus perhaps reads a bit more formal.


Thank you so much for your very helpful reply!!  I can see how lotus is more formal however you rocked it on your casual walk in the mall photo too. 
Hope you don't mind my bombarding you with questions but what was the subtle change and do you recall when it happened?  Also wondering if you just wear earrings or do you add necklaces sometimes?


----------



## gagabag

Pgirl2016 said:


> Thankyou so much for posting this stunning photo!!!!!! Having just purchased the YG Pave vintage alhambra . I am now tossing  between the WG frivole ? Or even the WG VA.. but I love the frivole on you!!!! Makes me want them they really shine and don’t need a matching pendant....



As you already have the YG pave vintage, I’d say go for frivole next! It makes me happy everytime I wear mine - so much fun!


----------



## innerpeace85

Pgirl2016 said:


> Thankyou so much for posting this stunning photo!!!!!! Having just purchased the YG Pave vintage alhambra . I am now tossing  between the WG frivole ? Or even the WG VA.. but I love the frivole on you!!!! Makes me want them they really shine and don’t need a matching pendant....


I am also in the same situation. Just purchased YG Vintage Alhambra earrings. But I am deciding if my next piece should be  YG frivole or WG lotus.


----------



## Summerof89

And I joined the club with my cherry pop piece of vintage Alhambra


----------



## Addicted to bags

My diamond eternity stack with 2 RG Perlee rings


----------



## Bethc

Addicted to bags said:


> My diamond eternity stack with 2 RG Perlee rings
> View attachment 4052538



Love the stack!


----------



## Bethc

Summerof89 said:


> And I joined the club with my cherry pop piece of vintage Alhambra
> 
> View attachment 4052531



Congratulations!  I will warn you it will probably be the 1st of many!  I love the coloration of your pendant [emoji172]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Bethc said:


> Love the stack!


Thank you Bethc!!


----------



## Summerof89

Bethc said:


> Congratulations!  I will warn you it will probably be the 1st of many!  I love the coloration of your pendant [emoji172]



Thank you! You are right, I’m already thinking about what to get next to add to my collection!


----------



## 911snowball

I am a VCA girl all the way, definitely wear the necklaces! An older pic of the frivoles with a 20 chalcedony doubled for work.
Shows how beautifully the different earring designs pair with VA necklaces- I usually delete pics after posting, will see if I can find any old ones.


----------



## lovevca

911snowball said:


> I am a VCA girl all the way, definitely wear the necklaces! An older pic of the frivoles with a 20 chalcedony doubled for work.
> Shows how beautifully the different earring designs pair with VA necklaces- I usually delete pics after posting, will see if I can find any old ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052942


Thanks!! I LOVE your style and how your blouse/dress? pulls it all together!


----------



## 911snowball

Sometimes I wear multiples too, At my age, I bling without reservation!   On the black/white dress, in there is the NYC magic pendant mixed with earrings too


----------



## innerpeace85

911snowball said:


> Sometimes I wear multiples too, At my age, I bling without reservation!   On the black/white dress, in there is the NYC magic pendant mixed with earrings too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052968
> View attachment 4052969


Love all your pics!! Do you own the large YG Frivole earrings? I plan to get the YG or WG pave Frivole but I want to get the large YG Frivole too. I wear my VCA earrings to work including pave and I am wondering if the large Frivole would be too much of a statement.


----------



## lovevca

911snowball said:


> Sometimes I wear multiples too, At my age, I bling without reservation!   On the black/white dress, in there is the NYC magic pendant mixed with earrings too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052968
> View attachment 4052969


WOW!!! Simply gorgeous!!  I love your coordinating iphone cover and nails too!


----------



## WingNut

Yay I finally get to participate! Other than my Perlee ring (part of my e-ring stack) I finally graduated to getting the Onyx Magic Alhambra pendant necklace! So happy I went with this color & size since I wear so much black. Unfortunately I'm already planning my next 3-5 pieces. Ugh....10 Motif MoP? 5 Motif bracelet? Frivole earrings??????


----------



## Addicted to bags

911snowball said:


> Sometimes I wear multiples too, At my age, I bling without reservation!   On the black/white dress, in there is the NYC magic pendant mixed with earrings too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052968
> View attachment 4052969


Here’s too blinging at any age!


----------



## 911snowball

Fabulous WingNut!  This piece will go with so  much in your wardrobe!


----------



## sbelle

Small Cosmos pg white mop diamonds


----------



## birkin10600

My mother's day present from hubby! So inlove with this necklace. Very versatile and so blingy![emoji184][emoji184][emoji184]
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## WingNut

sbelle said:


> Small Cosmos pg white mop diamonds
> 
> View attachment 4053211



Love this!


----------



## lovevca

birkin10600 said:


> My mother's day present from hubby! So inlove with this necklace. Very versatile and so blingy![emoji184][emoji184][emoji184]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053376
> View attachment 4053377
> View attachment 4053378
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


What an amazing husband you have -- mine could use a few tips!  Congratulations and Happy Early Mother's Day!!


----------



## lovevca

sbelle said:


> Small Cosmos pg white mop diamonds
> 
> View attachment 4053211


Beautiful as always!! But, pray tell, what necklace you're wearing and whether you have a favorite between your onxy and mop?


----------



## sbelle

lovevca said:


> Beautiful as always!! But, pray tell, what necklace you're wearing and whether you have a favorite between your onxy and mop?



Thank you so much!  
Y'all know I am a big fan of the long Magic pendant necklaces, so I am wearing the white mop yg long Magic necklace.

I bought the small mop Cosmos first and have always really loved them, but after I got the medium onyx it made me wish a little bit that I had purchased the medium size in mop too.  That being said, the small is really a nice size too.   

If you put aside size, I think I love the white mop Cosmos a teeny bit more than the onyx.  There is something about it that looks so fresh.  I always get compliments on the mop, although people have no idea what it is.


----------



## lovevca

Very interesting!  I hadn't noticed at first the onxy was the medium size but I can see how that'd be extra amazing.  I wish VCA's website included sizes and I'd love if you have a second one of these days to measure yours.
As you can see from my avatar, I have the older Mimi Nervals which are around 20 mm wide, but I've been tempted to get the larger size myself.
Incidentally, I too am partial to the mop though I enjoy both immensely.


----------



## lynne_ross

birkin10600 said:


> My mother's day present from hubby! So inlove with this necklace. Very versatile and so blingy![emoji184][emoji184][emoji184]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053376
> View attachment 4053377
> View attachment 4053378
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


This is stunning!!! Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> Very interesting!  I hadn't noticed at first the onxy was the medium size but I can see how that'd be extra amazing.  I wish VCA's website included sizes and I'd love if you have a second one of these days to measure yours.
> As you can see from my avatar, I have the older Mimi Nervals which are around 20 mm wide, but I've been tempted to get the larger size myself.
> Incidentally, I too am partial to the mop though I enjoy both immensely.


I’m twins with you on the white mop Mimi earrings. 
I have the necklace too. 
Don’t you absolutely love them?  Especially paired with a 20 motif...,


----------



## dessert1st

911snowball said:


> Sometimes I wear multiples too, At my age, I bling without reservation!   On the black/white dress, in there is the NYC magic pendant mixed with earrings too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052968
> View attachment 4052969



You look gorgeous! Love all your pieces. Thank you for your inspiration. And especially love that you wear bling without reservation. I haven't quite gotten there but slowly I will.


----------



## Bethc

I couldn’t decide if I’d like the look of layering a long and short necklace, I’ve done it with the magic pendant, but not a 20 motif.  I kind of like the way this looks.


----------



## HADASSA

Bethc said:


> I couldn’t decide if I’d like the look of layering a long and short necklace, I’ve done it with the magic pendant, but not a 20 motif.  I kind of like the way this looks.
> 
> View attachment 4053932



It looks great Beth - very crisp and Spring fresh [emoji1360] The butterfly  takes away the clover overload [emoji6]


----------



## swisshera

birkin10600 said:


> My mother's day present from hubby! So inlove with this necklace. Very versatile and so blingy![emoji184][emoji184][emoji184]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053376
> View attachment 4053377
> View attachment 4053378
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Such a stunning piece, congrats! Your husband is a charm! This pendent looks really great on you, thank you for sharing!


----------



## swisshera

Bethc said:


> I couldn’t decide if I’d like the look of layering a long and short necklace, I’ve done it with the magic pendant, but not a 20 motif.  I kind of like the way this looks.
> 
> View attachment 4053932


This is so gorgeous and looks so stunning together with the playful butterfly!


----------



## birkin10600

lovevca said:


> What an amazing husband you have -- mine could use a few tips!  Congratulations and Happy Early Mother's Day!!





lynne_ross said:


> This is stunning!!! Happy Mother's Day.


Thank you lovely ladies![emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## birkin10600

swisshera said:


> Such a stunning piece, congrats! Your husband is a charm! This pendent looks really great on you, thank you for sharing!


 Thank you so much for your kind comment. I appreciate it! [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## etoupebirkin

Bethc said:


> I couldn’t decide if I’d like the look of layering a long and short necklace, I’ve done it with the magic pendant, but not a 20 motif.  I kind of like the way this looks.
> 
> View attachment 4053932


This looks PERFECT!!!


----------



## lovevca

texasgirliegirl said:


> I’m twins with you on the white mop Mimi earrings.
> I have the necklace too.
> Don’t you absolutely love them?  Especially paired with a 20 motif...,


Yes, they are one of my very favorites and I feel honored to be Mimi twins with you!
You're so lucky to have the matching necklace, but I agree they go superbly with the 20 motif as well as the Rose de Noel brooch/pendant.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> Small Cosmos pg white mop diamonds
> 
> View attachment 4053211



I always love this on you. [emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> My mother's day present from hubby! So inlove with this necklace. Very versatile and so blingy![emoji184][emoji184][emoji184]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053376
> View attachment 4053377
> View attachment 4053378
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk



Gorgeous present!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bethc said:


> I couldn’t decide if I’d like the look of layering a long and short necklace, I’ve done it with the magic pendant, but not a 20 motif.  I kind of like the way this looks.
> 
> View attachment 4053932



These look terrific together. [emoji1360]


----------



## birkin10600

BBC said:


> Gorgeous present!!!  Congratulations!!!


Thank you dearest BBC! [emoji173] 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## sbelle

I love all the sharing that goes on in this thread!Thank you all!

White mop Magic earrings


----------



## 911snowball

Mixing VA yg pave earrings with an old Tiffany necklace today at the office..


----------



## innerpeace85

911snowball said:


> Mixing VA yg pave earrings with an old Tiffany necklace today at the office..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054438


You look gorgeous
You have different phone cases with VCA alhambra motifs on it??


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you for your sweet compliment, padmaraman and, yes, I do love my clover phone cases! I have a black one for fall/winter, my pink for spring and a white for summer.  I admit it, I just obsess over VCA!


----------



## sbelle

A lot of my pictures from years past were lost to Photobucket when I refused to start paying for photo storage, so I have been trying to add some back.

Large yg frivole earclips.

I remember when I got these earclips I was used to wearing the wg size and was afraid that these would feel massive.  *Texasgirliegirl* told me "you'll be surprised how quickly you'll get used to the size".  And of course she was right.


----------



## swisshera

Hump day blue in magic alhAlham


----------



## 911snowball

Stunning swisshera- the blues together are gorgeous. Love this whole look!!!!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

swisshera said:


> Hump day blue in magic alhAlham



I love this look! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> A lot of my pictures from years past were lost to Photobucket when I refused to start paying for photo storage, so I have been trying to add some back.
> 
> Large yg frivole earclips.
> 
> I remember when I got these earclips I was used to wearing the wg size and was afraid that these would feel massive.  *Texasgirliegirl* told me "you'll be surprised how quickly you'll get used to the size".  And of course she was right.


Stunning!!
I wore mine today!
Sbelle I’m happy to be your twin because you have the most amazing collection of VCA earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

swisshera said:


> Hump day blue in magic alhAlham


Especially love your porcelain pendant.


----------



## swisshera

texasgirliegirl said:


> Especially love your porcelain pendant.


Thank you. Need more blue to come!! Feel like it is hard to leave Paris without getting in


----------



## Notorious Pink

swisshera said:


> Hump day blue in magic alhAlham



Love love love it all!!! [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]


----------



## kimber418

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 4044687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharing my vintagenecklace and magic bracelet together,thanks for allowing me shared



What a beautiful combination!  I love this!


----------



## geminigal1

So many beautiful photos here. Here is my butterfly ring today


----------



## ccfun

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4057490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many beautiful photos here. Here is my butterfly ring today


So beautiful! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## geminigal1

ccfun said:


> So beautiful! Thanks for sharing..


Thanks. Haven’t  visited this site for a while. Here is another photo of the butterfly.


----------



## swisshera

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4057490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many beautiful photos here. Here is my butterfly ring today


Love your all diamond butterfly, and the nail too! Gorg!


----------



## geminigal1

swisshera said:


> Love your all diamond butterfly, and the nail too! Gorg!


Thank you.  I love your action photo too! The porcelain pendant is gorgeous!


----------



## geminigal1

Here is the flowerlace... pls don’t mind my belly


----------



## geminigal1

And here is the flowerlace ring again, along with a few other pieces...


----------



## geminigal1

The socrate ring, the Alhambra watch


----------



## geminigal1

Bird of paradise ring and the cosmos pendant


----------



## geminigal1

View attachment 4057528

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bird of paradise earrings, Feerie watch with Mr. Bos.


----------



## geminigal1

Socrate ring, earrings and the perlee bracelets

View attachment 4057536


----------



## ccfun

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4057513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The socrate ring, the Alhambra watch


Love everything! What brand is the necklace if you don't mind, stunning!


----------



## geminigal1

ccfun said:


> Love everything! What brand is the necklace if you don't mind, stunning!


The necklace is from De Beers.


----------



## geminigal1

A few watches... 
That’s it for today. Thanks for watching.


----------



## geminigal1

Can someone tell me if it’s possible to delete photos here, please?


----------



## ccfun

geminigal1 said:


> A few watches...
> That’s it for today. Thanks for watching.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057555
> View attachment 4057556
> View attachment 4057557



Wow, thanks for all the eye candies
What's your most favorite VCA ring&necklace?


----------



## geminigal1

ccfun said:


> Wow, thanks for all the eye candies
> What's your most favorite VCA ring&necklace?


I really don’t have a “favorite” one. They all have their own “personality”, if you know what I mean


----------



## sbelle

Because a special tpf friend was asking about the lotus earclips........


----------



## geminigal1

Is it possible to delete photos that I posted over an hour ago? Thanks.


----------



## geminigal1

sbelle said:


> Because a special tpf friend was asking about the lotus earclips........
> 
> View attachment 4057578


That’s beautiful!


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> Because a special tpf friend was asking about the lotus earclips........
> 
> View attachment 4057578




These give off such a youthful vibe


----------



## HADASSA

geminigal1 said:


> Is it possible to delete photos that I posted over an hour ago? Thanks.


Can you edit your post? Just delete the entire attachment if you still have the option to "EDIT." Otherwise you can write the mods and ask them to remove .


----------



## doloresmia

sbelle said:


> Because a special tpf friend was asking about the lotus earclips........
> 
> View attachment 4057578



Sbelle, you slay me!


----------



## innerpeace85

sbelle said:


> Because a special tpf friend was asking about the lotus earclips........
> 
> View attachment 4057578


So gorgeous!! You have breathtaking earrings collection!!


----------



## geminigal1

HADASSA said:


> Can you edit your post? Just delete the entire attachment if you still have the option to "EDIT." Otherwise you can write the mods and ask them to remove .


Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4057542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socrate ring, earrings and the perlee bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4057536



@geminigal thank you so much for posting all of these photos. I love your gorgeous collection and I love your style!!! 

We have very similar taste in clothing. Can you please let me know the details on this dress and the gray dress/top with the twist at the shoulder? Love those two pieces (and of course all the VCA [emoji746][emoji173]️[emoji746])

Thank you!


----------



## geminigal1

BBC said:


> @geminigal thank you so much for posting all of these photos. I love your gorgeous collection and I love your style!!!
> 
> We have very similar taste in clothing. Can you please let me know the details on this dress and the gray dress/top with the twist at the shoulder? Love those two pieces (and of course all the VCA [emoji746][emoji173]️[emoji746])
> 
> Thank you!


Hi BBC, thank you for your kind words. The gray top is from Donna Karan. I got it a few years ago, when Donna Karan was still designed by Donna Karan. The dress is from Chanel 2015. Here is another photo that shows more details.


----------



## lynne_ross

3 of my favourite things: VCA, H and my baby!


----------



## lovevca

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4057507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the flowerlace... pls don’t mind my belly


Your photos are beyond amazing -- I'm truly speechless.   I think though this is my favorite of all -- congratulations and thank you so much for sharing all your gorgeous photos!!


----------



## geminigal1

lovevca said:


> Your photos are beyond amazing -- I'm truly speechless.   I think though this is my favorite of all -- congratulations and thank you so much for sharing all your gorgeous photos!!


Thank you lovevca. Congratulations to you as well! I love that precious little face and little hand in your photo! So adorable!!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

birkin10600 said:


> My mother's day present from hubby! So inlove with this necklace. Very versatile and so blingy![emoji184][emoji184][emoji184]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053376
> View attachment 4053377
> View attachment 4053378
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk



So lucky. My husband needs to take pointers from yours. [emoji846]


----------



## ShyShy

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4057510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the flowerlace ring again, along with a few other pieces...


I keep coming back to admire your collection.  They are stunning!  Love love.  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4058288
> 
> Hi BBC, thank you for your kind words. The gray top is from Donna Karan. I got it a few years ago, when Donna Karan was still designed by Donna Karan. The dress is from Chanel 2015. Here is another photo that shows more details.



Thank you! You look fabulous.I am now on the lookout for this...btw, I am also a Gemini Gal!  Birthdays coming up! [emoji93]


----------



## Lisa-SH

lynne_ross said:


> 3 of my favourite things: VCA, H and my baby!


Love the Birkin, bracelet and the BABY...so cute


----------



## PennyD2911

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4057507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the flowerlace... pls don’t mind my belly



Beautiful pic!!


----------



## geminigal1

lovevca said:


> Your photos are beyond amazing -- I'm truly speechless.   I think though this is my favorite of all -- congratulations and thank you so much for sharing all your gorgeous photos!!


I just realized that I made a mistake on my previous reply to you... I saw the photo posted by lynne_ross and somehow I thought it was posted by you... Apologies...  I guess I can blame it on my phone, the screen is not big enough


----------



## geminigal1

ShyShy said:


> I keep coming back to admire your collection.  They are stunning!  Love love.  Thank you so much for sharing!


Thank you!



BBC said:


> Thank you! You look fabulous.I am now on the lookout for this...btw, I am also a Gemini Gal!  Birthdays coming up! [emoji93]


Happy Birthday! 



PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful pic!!


Thanks


----------



## lisawhit

just added the perlee bracelet...my humble perlee collection


----------



## birkin10600

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> So lucky. My husband needs to take pointers from yours. [emoji846]


Thank you dear! [emoji173] Yes, he can! [emoji6]


----------



## birkin10600

geminigal1 said:


> A few watches...
> That’s it for today. Thanks for watching.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057555
> View attachment 4057556
> View attachment 4057557


Oh wow! You have a very impressive VCA collection. Love everything I see. [emoji7] Thank you for sharing all your beautiful pieces.


----------



## pazt

Weekend pinks

SO pink sevre bracelet, alhambra watch and perlee clover ring RG


----------



## Mali_

So very pretty 


pazt said:


> View attachment 4059418
> View attachment 4059419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend pinks
> 
> SO pink sevre bracelet, alhambra watch and perlee clover ring RG


----------



## Notorious Pink

pazt said:


> View attachment 4059418
> View attachment 4059419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend pinks
> 
> SO pink sevre bracelet, alhambra watch and perlee clover ring RG



LOOOOOOOOOVE [emoji177]


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Coordinating with my magic pendant and butterfly BTF ring


----------



## geminigal1

On Sunday we wear blue


----------



## swisshera

geminigal1 said:


> On Sunday we wear blue
> 
> View attachment 4059582


Thank you for sharing! You and your collection is so ever inspiring, I am sure you heard it many times  Thanks for all the amazing posts! Btw - did you add length to your alhambra necklace or they are just so gently sit nicely on your neck?


----------



## swisshera

pazt said:


> View attachment 4059418
> View attachment 4059419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend pinks
> 
> SO pink sevre bracelet, alhambra watch and perlee clover ring RG


Thanks for sharing the lovely SO Pink sevre bracelet!


----------



## birkin10600

pazt said:


> View attachment 4059418
> View attachment 4059419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend pinks
> 
> SO pink sevre bracelet, alhambra watch and perlee clover ring RG


 Oh so pretty in pink![emoji175]


----------



## geminigal1

swisshera said:


> Thank you for sharing! You and your collection is so ever inspiring, I am sure you heard it many times  Thanks for all the amazing posts! Btw - did you add length to your alhambra necklace or they are just so gently sit nicely on your neck?



Thank you Swisshera 
I did add a two-inch chain to the mop in the picture. I have these chains in multiple colors and they make the 10-motif necklaces much more versatile.


----------



## geminigal1

birkin10600 said:


> Oh wow! You have a very impressive VCA collection. Love everything I see. [emoji7] Thank you for sharing all your beautiful pieces.


Thank you


----------



## ShyShy

pazt said:


> View attachment 4059418
> View attachment 4059419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend pinks
> 
> SO pink sevre bracelet, alhambra watch and perlee clover ring RG


It’s so lovely!  Love the pink strap with YG for the watch.  Do you get the boutique to change your straps for you?


----------



## swisshera

geminigal1 said:


> Thank you Swisshera
> I did add a two-inch chain to the mop in the picture. I have these chains in multiple colors and they make the 10-motif necklaces much more versatile.


Thanks for the tips. Please don't stop sharing!


----------



## pazt

ShyShy said:


> It’s so lovely!  Love the pink strap with YG for the watch.  Do you get the boutique to change your straps for you?



Thank you! And the strap was changed via VCA


----------



## Notorious Pink

Actually took this pic for scarf of the day yesterday for the Hermes subforum, but this is how I usually pair my Pave frivole....until I get a PG VCA necklace.....


----------



## Violet Bleu

BBC said:


> Actually took this pic for scarf of the day yesterday for the Hermes subforum, but this is how I usually pair my Pave frivole....until I get a PG VCA necklace.....
> 
> View attachment 4061027


So pretty! You’re glowing!


----------



## Fem1014

Finally added these to my collection WG pave VA. Sorry I’m really terrible at taking selfies.


----------



## swisshera

Lotus night out, thanks fo letting me share. Always feel so excited to see all the beautiful pieces here


----------



## Bethc

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Coordinating with my magic pendant and butterfly BTF ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059488



Love this!


----------



## geminigal1

swisshera said:


> Lotus night out, thanks fo letting me share. Always feel so excited to see all the beautiful pieces here


So pretty! Love the cdc as well. Is it Fuschia?


----------



## swisshera

geminigal1 said:


> So pretty! Love the cdc as well. Is it Fuschia?


Yes the CDC is in Fuschia. Thank you.


----------



## birkin10600

Magic long necklace with turquoise alhambra. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]


----------



## HADASSA

birkin10600 said:


> Magic long necklace with turquoise alhambra. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063539



This is what I call “A Happy Mother’s Day” [emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## birkin10600

HADASSA said:


> This is what I call “A Happy Mother’s Day” [emoji7][emoji8]


Hahaha! Thank you hun!  Advance Happy Mother's day to you![emoji173]


----------



## HADASSA

birkin10600 said:


> Hahaha! Thank you hun!  Advance Happy Mother's day to you![emoji173]



THANK YOU


----------



## WingNut

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Coordinating with my magic pendant and butterfly BTF ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059488


Ok this look is &^%$ adorable! Must incorporate into my casual wardrobe...


----------



## geminigal1

Taking the birds out today...


----------



## geminigal1

Birds of paradise... and flowerlace
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## swisshera

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4063840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birds of paradise... and flowerlace
> Have a great day everyone!


Thank you for sharing, I wish to see a picture of you with the flowerlace necklace, and the bird of paradise set..everything is gorg! Thanks for sharing as always.


----------



## ccfun

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4063840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birds of paradise... and flowerlace
> Have a great day everyone!


Everything is so dreamy


----------



## Notorious Pink

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4063840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birds of paradise... and flowerlace
> Have a great day everyone!



Absolutely STUNNING! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Meowwu

You know that feeling - “Argh it’s only Thursday!”? 
Lol


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> You know that feeling - “Argh it’s only Thursday!”?
> Lol
> View attachment 4064076


What a pretty and diverse selection for your photo.
Very creative.


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> What a pretty and diverse selection for your photo.
> Very creative.


Thank you.  I brought two oranges with me to the office today. I am so full from lunch that I didn’t eat the second orange. I have to say, oranges and mandarins make for good prop! Lol perhaps we should do a thread for daily fruit and jewelry!! Lol


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> Thank you.  I brought two oranges with me to the office today. I am so full from lunch that I didn’t eat the second orange. I have to say, oranges and mandarins make for good prop! Lol perhaps we should do a thread for daily fruit and jewelry!! Lol


That photo makes me want to ditch my next annual family photos and have the photographer do glamour shots of my jewelry instead!


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> That photo makes me want to ditch my next annual family photos and have the photographer do glamour shots of my jewelry instead!


Ha hahahahahahaha. You should do both family photo and jewelry sessions!


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> Ha hahahahahahaha. You should do both family photo and jewelry sessions!



Well I did make sure to wear a new VCA item during the last family photo shoot! That is an annual tradition I can get behind


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I just got my engagement photos back and I made sure the photographer captured some of what I call "product shots".


----------



## Rami00

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4063840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birds of paradise... and flowerlace
> Have a great day everyone!


AMAZING collection! I would love to see the birds of paradise earrings mod shot PLEASE!


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> Well I did make sure to wear a new VCA item during the last family photo shoot! That is an annual tradition I can get behind


Lol! Lovely idea! New piece every year for the photo shoot!!


----------



## nicole0612

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I just got my engagement photos back and I made sure the photographer captured some of what I call "product shots".



Beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> Lol! Lovely idea! New piece every year for the photo shoot!!



Exactly! [emoji16] 
Spot the VCA in last year’s photo.


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> Exactly! [emoji16]
> Spot the VCA in last year’s photo.
> View attachment 4065112
> 
> View attachment 4065113
> 
> View attachment 4065114


Lovely!!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> Exactly! [emoji16]
> Spot the VCA in last year’s photo.
> View attachment 4065112
> 
> View attachment 4065113
> 
> View attachment 4065114


My eyes are drawn to the Chanel jacket more than the VCA!!


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> Lovely!!!!





padmaraman_1985 said:


> My eyes are drawn to the Chanel jacket more than the VCA!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## lisawhit

birkin10600 said:


> Magic long necklace with turquoise alhambra. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063539


Love Love


----------



## birkin10600

lisawhit said:


> Love Love


Thank you dear![emoji7]


----------



## Fem1014

birkin10600 said:


> My mother's day present from hubby! So inlove with this necklace. Very versatile and so blingy![emoji184][emoji184][emoji184]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053376
> View attachment 4053377
> View attachment 4053378
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk



Congrats. Necklace is beyond gorgeous. Wear in good health


----------



## birkin10600

Fem1014 said:


> Congrats. Necklace is beyond gorgeous. Wear in good health


Thank you Fem1014! [emoji173] I appreciate your kind comment!


----------



## swisshera

A quick ahare of the butterfly earrings, magic Alhambra and flowerlace ring. Happy weekend and thanks for allowing me to share


----------



## birkin10600

swisshera said:


> A quick ahare of the butterfly earrings, magic Alhambra and flowerlace ring. Happy weekend and thanks for allowing me to share


 Gorgeous pieces![emoji173]


----------



## geminigal1

swisshera said:


> A quick ahare of the butterfly earrings, magic Alhambra and flowerlace ring. Happy weekend and thanks for allowing me to share


How pretty! Love everything on this photo, including the red dress! Is it Roland Mouret?


----------



## Pgirl2016

Anyone ever bought pave in one metal
And decided they want the same in another metal? Pave is so addictive!!!


----------



## swisshera

geminigal1 said:


> How pretty! Love everything on this photo, including the red dress! Is it Roland Mouret?


Thank you, I am still trying to wear more non-alhambra pieces. The red dress is Miu Miu.


----------



## geminigal1

Pgirl2016 said:


> Anyone ever bought pave in one metal
> And decided they want the same in another metal? Pave is so addictive!!!


Tell me about it! I have the butterfly earrings and rings in 3 colors. They are irresistible!


----------



## Notorious Pink

swisshera said:


> A quick ahare of the butterfly earrings, magic Alhambra and flowerlace ring. Happy weekend and thanks for allowing me to share



YOU look stunning[emoji173]️!!!


----------



## ccfun

swisshera said:


> A quick ahare of the butterfly earrings, magic Alhambra and flowerlace ring. Happy weekend and thanks for allowing me to share



Love everything!


----------



## Toronto24

My sweet Mother’s Day gift. Happy Mother’s Day! [emoji254]


----------



## Rami00

New item added to my never ending list...


----------



## Fem1014

Rami00 said:


> New item added to my never ending list...



I tried that one on too Rami. Love it. Next on my list is the onyx and pave bracelet. I also tried on the magic pendant. Fell in love with that beauty too


----------



## Rami00

Fem1014 said:


> I tried that one on too Rami. Love it. Next on my list is the onyx and pave bracelet. I also tried on the magic pendant. Fell in love with that beauty too


Isn’t it so pretty! Pink didn’t really pop on my skin color but yellow was beautiful to my eyes . My SA has ordered the matching earrings for me to try on ... sign lol

I saw the onyx and pavé combo at the boutique today, so pretty!


----------



## ccfun

Rami00 said:


> Isn’t it so pretty! Pink didn’t really pop on my skin color but yellow was beautiful to my eyes . My SA has ordered the matching earrings for me to try on ... sign lol
> 
> I saw the onyx and pavé combo at the boutique today, so pretty!



Congrats! Stunning piece!


----------



## Bethc

Rami00 said:


> New item added to my never ending list...



I have that same ring about 7 years now, I still love it like when I 1st bought it!


----------



## allure244

Rami00 said:


> Isn’t it so pretty! Pink didn’t really pop on my skin color but yellow was beautiful to my eyes . My SA has ordered the matching earrings for me to try on ... sign lol
> 
> I saw the onyx and pavé combo at the boutique today, so pretty!





Bethc said:


> I have that same ring about 7 years now, I still love it like when I 1st bought it!



I became enamored with this ring about 7 years ago and bought it about 4 years ago. I still love it to pieces. I had considered the pink sapphire one too but it also didn’t pop against my skin tone as much as the yellow. I highly encourage you to purchase it if you love it. [emoji4]. I probably posted this pic before but I’ll post again. I had considered other between the finger rings like the lotus but felt it was too blingy for everyday. I like how the butterfly one can be worn both casually and dressy. That way I can lower my cost per wear since this was a big purchase for me.


----------



## Rami00

allure244 said:


> I became enamored with this ring about 7 years ago and bought it about 4 years ago. I still love it to pieces. I had considered the pink sapphire one too but it also didn’t pop against my skin tone as much as the yellow. I highly encourage you to purchase it if you love it. [emoji4]. I probably posted this pic before but I’ll post again. I had considered other between the finger rings like the lotus but felt it was too blingy for everyday. I like how the butterfly one can be worn both casually and dressy. That way I can lower my cost per wear since this was a big purchase for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067545


It looks so pretty on you. Thank you posting this pic. Did you end up getting earrings or pendant too?


----------



## Suzie

allure244 said:


> I became enamored with this ring about 7 years ago and bought it about 4 years ago. I still love it to pieces. I had considered the pink sapphire one too but it also didn’t pop against my skin tone as much as the yellow. I highly encourage you to purchase it if you love it. [emoji4]. I probably posted this pic before but I’ll post again. I had considered other between the finger rings like the lotus but felt it was too blingy for everyday. I like how the butterfly one can be worn both casually and dressy. That way I can lower my cost per wear since this was a big purchase for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067545


This ring is stunning, it looks so beautiful on your hand.


----------



## Coconuts40

Rami00 said:


> Isn’t it so pretty! Pink didn’t really pop on my skin color but yellow was beautiful to my eyes . My SA has ordered the matching earrings for me to try on ... sign lol
> 
> I saw the onyx and pavé combo at the boutique today, so pretty!






allure244 said:


> I became enamored with this ring about 7 years ago and bought it about 4 years ago. I still love it to pieces. I had considered the pink sapphire one too but it also didn’t pop against my skin tone as much as the yellow. I highly encourage you to purchase it if you love it. [emoji4]. I probably posted this pic before but I’ll post again. I had considered other between the finger rings like the lotus but felt it was too blingy for everyday. I like how the butterfly one can be worn both casually and dressy. That way I can lower my cost per wear since this was a big purchase for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067545



Wow all these beautiful butterflies on this forum lately, I am in love with these whimsical butterflies
I don't wear a lot of rings, but if I did, I would consider this for sure!!
The earrings are now on my wishlist!


----------



## Sparkledolll

You ladies inspire me to wear mine today [emoji16][emoji16] Paired with GMOP/RG Pave [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Rami00

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow all these beautiful butterflies on this forum lately, I am in love with these whimsical butterflies
> I don't wear a lot of rings, but if I did, I would consider this for sure!!
> The earrings are now on my wishlist!


I tried the pink version of earrings but dying to try the yellow one. Which ones are you thinking?


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> You ladies inspire me to wear mine today [emoji16][emoji16] Paired with GMOP/RG Pave [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067802


Pink looks sooooo good on your Natalie! love the bracelet, it's sold out here.


----------



## Rami00

ccfun said:


> Congrats! Stunning piece!


Not mine just yet


----------



## Coconuts40

Rami00 said:


> I tried the pink version of earrings but dying to try the yellow one. Which ones are you thinking?



Oh, that's such a tough decision I think I would have to try them on and see what looks best but I think my heart is leaning towards the yellow.  I love the pink but I think it would blend too much into my skin tone.  

Please post photos if you try them on!  I think they would look so good on you!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> Pink looks sooooo good on your Natalie! love the bracelet, it's sold out here.



Wow Seriously!?! I was lucky and had 3 to choose from as GMOP all look slightly different. 

I spent literally a year deciding which combo of the BTF Butterfly ring to go for. Some days I still wish I got the Yellow version, some days it’s the MOP/RG and some days the all diamond version.... you get the drift lol..


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> Wow Seriously!?! I was lucky and had 3 to choose from as GMOP all look slightly different.
> 
> I spent literally a year deciding which combo of the BTF Butterfly ring to go for. Some days I still wish I got the Yellow version, some days it’s the MOP/RG and some days the all diamond version.... you get the drift lol..


Story of our lives here hahahaha! I remember you going back and forth between pink and yellow but seriously, I think pink looks really good on you. I can't wait to try on the earrings...if it looked good, earrings and ring would be my game by the end of this year/Jan 2019.
Hello, my name is Rami and I am a jewelry addict


----------



## Rami00

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh, that's such a tough decision I think I would have to try them on and see what looks best but I think my heart is leaning towards the yellow.  I love the pink but I think it would blend too much into my skin tone.
> 
> Please post photos if you try them on!  I think they would look so good on you!!


I will definitely post pictures. Please try both coz you never know.


----------



## allure244

Rami00 said:


> It looks so pretty on you. Thank you posting this pic. Did you end up getting earrings or pendant too?



I have a few different types of Alhambra pendants including the lucky Alhambra butterfly in MOP with yellow gold but didn’t get any matching butterfly pendant or earrings to this ring. 

I also have the large yellow gold frivole earrings but my eyes are on the white gold pave frivole earrings that you have Rami. I have drooled over your pics many times. Hopefully that will be the next big purchase.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> Story of our lives here hahahaha! I remember you going back and forth between pink and yellow but seriously, I think pink looks really good on you. I can't wait to try on the earrings...if it looked good, earrings and ring would be my game by the end of this year/Jan 2019.
> Hello, my name is Rami and I am a jewelry addict



Wow you want the earrings too?! [emoji23][emoji23] I was thinking about adding the pendant [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> Wow you want the earrings too?! [emoji23][emoji23] I was thinking about adding the pendant [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


right! Don't ask 
Pendant would be really nice! I have a yellow diamond from Tiffanys and that's how all this yellow color trail started.


----------



## Coconuts40

Rami00 said:


> I will definitely post pictures. Please try both coz you never know.



You know, if you purchase two pairs of butterfly earrings there would then be three different ways of wearing it.....  Just saying...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> You know, if you purchase two pairs of butterfly earrings there would then be three different ways of wearing it.....  Just saying...


I believe that VCA will allow you to purchase an extra white diamond butterfly earring if you purchase the mixed pair.....


----------



## Rami00

texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe that VCA will allow you to purchase an extra white diamond butterfly earring if you purchase the mixed pair.....


Wow! I didnt know that, thank you


----------



## Rami00

Coconuts40 said:


> You know, if you purchase two pairs of butterfly earrings there would then be three different ways of wearing it.....  Just saying...


You are such an enabler, aren't you...


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe that VCA will allow you to purchase an extra white diamond butterfly earring if you purchase the mixed pair.....



Oh wow I didn't know that.  That would be really wonderful, and way more economical than purchasing two pairs


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4058288
> 
> Hi BBC, thank you for your kind words. The gray top is from Donna Karan. I got it a few years ago, when Donna Karan was still designed by Donna Karan. The dress is from Chanel 2015. Here is another photo that shows more details.



Love the dress! And the clutch of course [emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

pazt said:


> View attachment 4059418
> View attachment 4059419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend pinks
> 
> SO pink sevre bracelet, alhambra watch and perlee clover ring RG



Love the pink pieces. Are they currently in store or was it seasonal?


----------



## JeanGranger

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 4067142
> 
> 
> My sweet Mother’s Day gift. Happy Mother’s Day! [emoji254]



So cute


----------



## nicole0612

VCA Pink Rose Gold Vintage earclips. I have really been on the fence about these since they almost exactly match my skin tone! On one hand, I find them beautiful, on the other hand they kind of fade out of sight. What do you think?






These were the ones I decided on rather than waiting the extra months for the yellow gold to be available. However, I had been going back and forth between PG and YG for about a year before making a decision.


----------



## toughout

All these items are really gorgeous and impressive. Will you please share with me where i found the 3rd image Neckles. This will be looks great for me. I live in Auckland Newzealand. Will you please share that store where you already bought and the style and quality is good.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Love the pink pieces. Are they currently in store or was it seasonal?



Im not OP, but they were SO (special order).


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Isn’t it so pretty! Pink didn’t really pop on my skin color but yellow was beautiful to my eyes . My SA has ordered the matching earrings for me to try on ... sign lol
> 
> I saw the onyx and pavé combo at the boutique today, so pretty!



Rami, I really like the yellow on you! Wow !!!

I am personally a pink person, but IRL the wg and the yellow both work great - the pink and the green, to my eye, not so much. I absolutely love these pieces and I really wanted to love the pink, because that would make the most sense for me. But the color of the pink (and the green) stones is....not sure exactly how to describe?...they are visually jarring against the background/setting, while the YG and wg versions blend with the setting. Of course the MOP works, too. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Fem1014

nicole0612 said:


> VCA Pink Rose Gold Vintage earclips. I have really been on the fence about these since they almost exactly match my skin tone! On one hand, I find them beautiful, on the other hand they kind of fade out of sight. What do you think?
> View attachment 4068550
> 
> View attachment 4068551
> 
> View attachment 4068552
> 
> These were the ones I decided on rather than waiting the extra months for the yellow gold to be available. However, I had been going back and forth between PG and YG for about a year before making a decision.



They’re beautiful I do think they blend in with your skin tone. If that’s the loon you are going for then they’re perfect. I had the same problem with yellow gold but found the mop really popped against my skin. Good luck with your decision


----------



## Sparkledolll

I got the RG/GMOP bracelet but couldn’t get the Onyx/WG out of my head...2 sleepless nights later I had to go and get it. [emoji85]


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> Rami, I really like the yellow on you! Wow !!!
> 
> I am personally a pink person, but IRL the wg and the yellow both work great - the pink and the green, to my eye, not so much. I absolutely love these pieces and I really wanted to love the pink, because that would make the most sense for me. But the color of the pink (and the green) stones is....not sure exactly how to describe?...they are visually jarring against the background/setting, while the YG and wg versions blend with the setting. Of course the MOP works, too.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Thank you so much! I know what you mean – I feel yellow defines the butterfly’s shape more precisely, it’s more sharp. I can’t wait to try on the earrings, waiting impatiently


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> I got the RG/GMOP bracelet but couldn’t get the Onyx/WG out of my head...2 sleepless nights later I had to go and get it. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068640


I knew you would get them both hehe! Looks gorgeous on you, congratulations!


----------



## Fem1014

Natalie j said:


> I got the RG/GMOP bracelet but couldn’t get the Onyx/WG out of my head...2 sleepless nights later I had to go and get it. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068640



Gorgeous. This beauty is on my wishlist. Hope to get In a few months!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> I knew you would get them both hehe! Looks gorgeous on you, congratulations!



Ha ha.. I wasn’t planning to but my brain turns to mush in the boutique [emoji23]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Fem1014 said:


> Gorgeous. This beauty is on my wishlist. Hope to get In a few months!



Thank you! My picture doesn’t do it justice. IRL it’s super sparkly[emoji16]


----------



## 911snowball

Gorgeous Natalie!   Love it with the sweet pave.  I think you will wear this often! Congratulations on your lovely purchases.


----------



## Fem1014

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! My picture doesn’t do it justice. IRL it’s super sparkly[emoji16]



I know. I’ve tried it on twice already!!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

nicole0612 said:


> VCA Pink Rose Gold Vintage earclips. I have really been on the fence about these since they almost exactly match my skin tone! On one hand, I find them beautiful, on the other hand they kind of fade out of sight. What do you think?
> View attachment 4068550
> 
> View attachment 4068551
> 
> View attachment 4068552
> 
> These were the ones I decided on rather than waiting the extra months for the yellow gold to be available. However, I had been going back and forth between PG and YG for about a year before making a decision.


I’ll be really honest and say that you may be happier with the YG. I actually bought the RG Sweets, and they blended into my skin tone. They looked beautiful with certain lighting and in certain photos but did not stand out in everyday life. I think the YG will pop more on you, but if you love the PG then keep them and enjoy.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Natalie j said:


> I got the RG/GMOP bracelet but couldn’t get the Onyx/WG out of my head...2 sleepless nights later I had to go and get it. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068640


These look lovely on your skin tone!


----------



## Sparkledolll

911snowball said:


> Gorgeous Natalie!   Love it with the sweet pave.  I think you will wear this often! Congratulations on your lovely purchases.





Violet Bleu said:


> These look lovely on your skin tone!



Thank you Ladies!


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> VCA Pink Rose Gold Vintage earclips. I have really been on the fence about these since they almost exactly match my skin tone! On one hand, I find them beautiful, on the other hand they kind of fade out of sight. What do you think?
> View attachment 4068550
> 
> View attachment 4068551
> 
> View attachment 4068552
> 
> These were the ones I decided on rather than waiting the extra months for the yellow gold to be available. However, I had been going back and forth between PG and YG for about a year before making a decision.


The earrings look very nice on you but I do wonder how yg would look on you. The rg is subtle and yes blends in but still nice.


----------



## Bethc

Natalie j said:


> I got the RG/GMOP bracelet but couldn’t get the Onyx/WG out of my head...2 sleepless nights later I had to go and get it. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068640



This is amazing [emoji7] congratulations!


----------



## nicole0612

Natalie j said:


> I got the RG/GMOP bracelet but couldn’t get the Onyx/WG out of my head...2 sleepless nights later I had to go and get it. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068640



Congratulations! This looks so beautiful with your sweet pave.


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> The earrings look very nice on you but I do wonder how yg would look on you. The rg is subtle and yes blends in but still nice.





Fem1014 said:


> They’re beautiful I do think they blend in with your skin tone. If that’s the loon you are going for then they’re perfect. I had the same problem with yellow gold but found the mop really popped against my skin. Good luck with your decision





Violet Bleu said:


> I’ll be really honest and say that you may be happier with the YG. I actually bought the RG Sweets, and they blended into my skin tone. They looked beautiful with certain lighting and in certain photos but did not stand out in everyday life. I think the YG will pop more on you, but if you love the PG then keep them and enjoy.



I really appreciate the feedback. That is what my gut was telling me also. I was actually surprised because I expected my husband to comment on them since he actually always notices if I buy new jewelry, but he didn’t say anything at all. I think he couldn’t even see them!


----------



## Coconuts40

Natalie j said:


> I got the RG/GMOP bracelet but couldn’t get the Onyx/WG out of my head...2 sleepless nights later I had to go and get it. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068640



Congratulations.  I agree, the WG/Onyx is breathtaking!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Violet Bleu said:


> I’ll be really honest and say that you may be happier with the YG. I actually bought the RG Sweets, and they blended into my skin tone. They looked beautiful with certain lighting and in certain photos but did not stand out in everyday life. I think the YG will pop more on you, but if you love the PG then keep them and enjoy.



This is just the thing! They look beautiful in photographs, and somehow in photos they pop more, but in real life they blend in completely.


----------



## swisshera

Natalie j said:


> I got the RG/GMOP bracelet but couldn’t get the Onyx/WG out of my head...2 sleepless nights later I had to go and get it. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068640


Congrats! Love how you just casually stack them both together! Love how crisp they look.


----------



## lovevca

Natalie j said:


> I got the RG/GMOP bracelet but couldn’t get the Onyx/WG out of my head...2 sleepless nights later I had to go and get it. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068640


So beautiful -- I love your top too!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bethc said:


> This is amazing [emoji7] congratulations!





nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations! This looks so beautiful with your sweet pave.





Coconuts40 said:


> Congratulations.  I agree, the WG/Onyx is breathtaking!!!





swisshera said:


> Congrats! Love how you just casually stack them both together! Love how crisp they look.





lovevca said:


> So beautiful -- I love your top too!!



Thank you Ladies! Judging by the comments you guys all prefer WG/Onyx to the RG/GMOP?


----------



## nicole0612

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Ladies! Judging by the comments you guys all prefer WG/Onyx to the RG/GMOP?



They are both beautiful, but the WG/Onyx really pops! I think it will also be versatile and can also go from casual to dressy.


----------



## Violet Bleu

nicole0612 said:


> This is just the thing! They look beautiful in photographs, and somehow in photos they pop more, but in real life they blend in completely.


I completely understand and had the same experience with mine! In real life, they were not noticeable and blended way too much. It was hard for me to decide but eventually I returned mine because I questioned them too much to be truly happy. VCA always photographs beautifully, but if it doesn’t make your heart skip a beat in real life then it’s not meant to be.


----------



## Jinsun

Honestly, I wasn’t a real vca wg fan. But then I’ve seen the wg onyx magic necklace and it was love. The only magic I have is the yg/onyx version and I’m going back and forth if I should part ways and get the wg version. I haven’t seen gmop in stores but from the pictures, I prefer the wg/onyx combo. If I didn’t just get the lotus and cluster frivole, I’d def would’ve gotten that bracelet. It is stunning!

Are you thinking of returning one?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Jinsun said:


> Honestly, I wasn’t a real vca wg fan. But then I’ve seen the wg onyx magic necklace and it was love. The only magic I have is the yg/onyx version and I’m going back and forth if I should part ways and get the wg version. I haven’t seen gmop in stores but from the pictures, I prefer the wg/onyx combo. If I didn’t just get the lotus and cluster frivole, I’d def would’ve gotten that bracelet. It is stunning!
> 
> Are you thinking of returning one?



Honestly I love both so I’m going to keep and wear them a lot! If by some miracle Lapis turns up, I would love to add that too [emoji16]


----------



## swisshera

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Ladies! Judging by the comments you guys all prefer WG/Onyx to the RG/GMOP?


I have different colors of Alhambra in both yellow and white gold, and I wear them on different seasons, like turquoise and coral with yellow gold in summwr, and onyx white gold in winter. I was so glad that they do onyx on white gold because otherwise I would not have bought onyx with yellow gold. The black and white really makes a statement and keep it more chic and make the onyx not so "heavy". 

The grey mother of pearl doesn't look good on me for my skintones, but if you have a nice tan it would look really nice


----------



## nicole0612

Violet Bleu said:


> I completely understand and had the same experience with mine! In real life, they were not noticeable and blended way too much. It was hard for me to decide but eventually I returned mine because I questioned them too much to be truly happy. VCA always photographs beautifully, but if it doesn’t make your heart skip a beat in real life then it’s not meant to be.



Your opinion is very helpful because it sounds like you had a quite similar experience. 
You are right, VCA always photographs so beautifully!


----------



## Violet Bleu

nicole0612 said:


> Your opinion is very helpful because it sounds like you had a quite similar experience.
> You are right, VCA always photographs so beautifully!


I’m glad I could help!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> I got the RG/GMOP bracelet but couldn’t get the Onyx/WG out of my head...2 sleepless nights later I had to go and get it. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068640



stunning!!! Congratulations!!!



Natalie j said:


> Thank you Ladies! Judging by the comments you guys all prefer WG/Onyx to the RG/GMOP?





nicole0612 said:


> They are both beautiful, but the WG/Onyx really pops! I think it will also be versatile and can also go from casual to dressy.



This is my problem right now. I am TOTALLY a pg girl and I LOVE gmop, but I saw the wg/onyx and just fell in love. [emoji173]️ what to do???? I have no VCA to go with wg.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> stunning!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my problem right now. I am TOTALLY a pg girl and I LOVE gmop, but I saw the wg/onyx and just fell in love. [emoji173]️ what to do???? I have no VCA to go with wg.....


Get both?


----------



## Fem1014

BBC said:


> stunning!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my problem right now. I am TOTALLY a pg girl and I LOVE gmop, but I saw the wg/onyx and just fell in love. [emoji173]️ what to do???? I have no VCA to go with wg.....



The perfect reason to start building your WG collection [emoji4]. Like you I don’t have much WG just added the WG pave VA. Now eyeing the WG magic pendant with onyx, then the WG pave and onyx bracelet. Have it all figured out. Time to start saving for the bracelet


----------



## Sparkledolll

BBC said:


> stunning!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my problem right now. I am TOTALLY a pg girl and I LOVE gmop, but I saw the wg/onyx and just fell in love. [emoji173]️ what to do???? I have no VCA to go with wg.....





texasgirliegirl said:


> Get both?



Thank you and I agree with TGG, get both [emoji6]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> stunning!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my problem right now. I am TOTALLY a pg girl and I LOVE gmop, but I saw the wg/onyx and just fell in love. [emoji173]️ what to do???? I have no VCA to go with wg.....


If you continue to feel haunted by the wg/onyx and feel that you will eventually buy it, do so now. 
You will avoid the next price increase and can start enjoying it sooner rather than later. Vca logic. LOL 
You can always pair the VCA wg with studs/ diamonds.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Get both?





Natalie j said:


> Thank you and I agree with TGG, get both [emoji6]





texasgirliegirl said:


> If you continue to feel haunted by the wg/onyx and feel that you will eventually buy it, do so now.
> You will avoid the next price increase and can start enjoying it sooner rather than later. Vca logic. LOL
> You can always pair the VCA wg with studs/ diamonds.



Lol, thanks for the “help”, ladies!!! Oh, my list just gets longer and longer, doesn’t it??? Going to stick with the pg/gmop bracelet for now. There are so many pg pieces on my list I think I should just FOCUS (hahaha) and stay with that direction. [emoji175][emoji746][emoji175][emoji746][emoji175][emoji746][emoji175][emoji746][emoji175][emoji746][emoji175][emoji746][emoji175][emoji746][emoji175][emoji746][emoji175]


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> I got the RG/GMOP bracelet but couldn’t get the Onyx/WG out of my head...2 sleepless nights later I had to go and get it. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068640


Look perfect with you pave sweet! Very pretty![emoji173]


----------



## luckylove

BBC said:


> stunning!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my problem right now. I am TOTALLY a pg girl and I LOVE gmop, but I saw the wg/onyx and just fell in love. [emoji173]️ what to do???? I have no VCA to go with wg.....



...I agree with the others.... it's time to also start a white gold collection too!


----------



## pazt

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Love the pink pieces. Are they currently in store or was it seasonal?



The bracelet was special order and so was the watch band. The original navy satin was just replaced with a pink croc one.


----------



## geminigal1

My VCA of the day: Noeud ring and butterfly earrings. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## valnsw

With my new-in frivole mini pave earstuds


----------



## Notorious Pink

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4070684
> View attachment 4070685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My VCA of the day: Noeud ring and butterfly earrings. Thanks for letting me share.



I absolutely love this ring. So pretty and elegant!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> With my new-in frivole mini pave earstuds



Perfect on you!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> With my new-in frivole mini pave earstuds


Understated elegance. 
Perfect and tasteful.


----------



## birkin10600

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4070684
> View attachment 4070685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My VCA of the day: Noeud ring and butterfly earrings. Thanks for letting me share.


Loooove![emoji173] Gorgeous![emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

valnsw said:


> With my new-in frivole mini pave earstuds


Look perfect on you![emoji7]


----------



## valnsw

BBC said:


> Perfect on you!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Understated elegance.
> Perfect and tasteful.





birkin10600 said:


> Look perfect on you![emoji7]



Thanks ladies! 
Finding it really easy to wear, that I almost don’t want to take them out. 

Looking forward to seeing more action pix from you too!


----------



## L etoile

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4070684
> View attachment 4070685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My VCA of the day: Noeud ring and butterfly earrings. Thanks for letting me share.



Love your ring! Modeling shots, please!!


----------



## swisshera

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4070684
> View attachment 4070685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My VCA of the day: Noeud ring and butterfly earrings. Thanks for letting me share.


Love all the sparkles! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4070684
> View attachment 4070685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My VCA of the day: Noeud ring and butterfly earrings. Thanks for letting me share.


GORGEOUS! WOW!


----------



## geminigal1

BBC said:


> I absolutely love this ring. So pretty and elegant!!!





birkin10600 said:


> Loooove![emoji173] Gorgeous![emoji7]





L etoile said:


> Love your ring! Modeling shots, please!!





swisshera said:


> Love all the sparkles! Thank you for sharing!





ALLinTHEbag said:


> GORGEOUS! WOW!



Thank you


----------



## geminigal1

Yesterday’s VCAs: the pg and letterwood alhambras, perlee bracelets, the Noeud ring. Sorry for the bad angle photo. DH couldn’t take clear photo of the jewelry and I had to take a selfie. Apparently my arms are not long enough


----------



## L etoile

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4073492
> View attachment 4073491
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s VCAs: the pg and letterwood alhambras, perlee bracelets, the Noeud ring. Sorry for the bad angle photo. DH couldn’t take clear photo of the jewelry and I had to take a selfie. Apparently my arms are not long enough



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Rami00

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4073492
> View attachment 4073491
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s VCAs: the pg and letterwood alhambras, perlee bracelets, the Noeud ring. Sorry for the bad angle photo. DH couldn’t take clear photo of the jewelry and I had to take a selfie. Apparently my arms are not long enough


WOW! Perfection!


----------



## swisshera

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4073492
> View attachment 4073491
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s VCAs: the pg and letterwood alhambras, perlee bracelets, the Noeud ring. Sorry for the bad angle photo. DH couldn’t take clear photo of the jewelry and I had to take a selfie. Apparently my arms are not long enough


Gorgeous pieces as always! You really made the letterwood pop with your choice of dress! Thank you for sharing your pieces!


----------



## swisshera

Took out my very first pieces of luck, the older version of Cosmo. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## luckylove

Your VCA looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## geminigal1

swisshera said:


> Took out my very first pieces of luck, the older version of Cosmo. Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful! Love everything on this photo!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Love the weekends


----------



## ShyShy

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4073492
> View attachment 4073491
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s VCAs: the pg and letterwood alhambras, perlee bracelets, the Noeud ring. Sorry for the bad angle photo. DH couldn’t take clear photo of the jewelry and I had to take a selfie. Apparently my arms are not long enough


I love the ring and letterwood!  Amazing!


----------



## ShyShy

swisshera said:


> Took out my very first pieces of luck, the older version of Cosmo. Thanks for letting me share!


Lovely set, looks perfect on you!


----------



## ShyShy

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4073492
> View attachment 4073491
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s VCAs: the pg and letterwood alhambras, perlee bracelets, the Noeud ring. Sorry for the bad angle photo. DH couldn’t take clear photo of the jewelry and I had to take a selfie. Apparently my arms are not long enough


I’ve been thinking about the Noeud ring lately and your pictures are so enabling!  Oh my I’m in so much trouble...!  This is me trying out the ring when I picked up my watch a few moons ago... sigh... the never ending spell of VCA... it’s hauntingly beautiful...


----------



## geminigal1

ShyShy said:


> I’ve been thinking about the Noeud ring lately and your pictures are so enabling!  Oh my I’m in so much trouble...!  This is me trying out the ring when I picked up my watch a few moons ago... sigh... the never ending spell of VCA... it’s hauntingly beautiful...
> View attachment 4073891


The ring looks great on you! It’s a very versatile piece and I love that it can go with both wg and pg. Good luck with your decision! Btw, your watch is gorgeous!


----------



## ShyShy

geminigal1 said:


> The ring looks great on you! It’s a very versatile piece and I love that it can go with both wg and pg. Good luck with your decision! Btw, your watch is gorgeous!


That’s what I was thinking, seems to tie in both golds nicely allowing me to wear either.  So so tempting.


----------



## lynne_ross

ShyShy said:


> I’ve been thinking about the Noeud ring lately and your pictures are so enabling!  Oh my I’m in so much trouble...!  This is me trying out the ring when I picked up my watch a few moons ago... sigh... the never ending spell of VCA... it’s hauntingly beautiful...
> View attachment 4073891


This looks great on you! I love the two tone and that it is a different line from my other pieces. Must try this now too. Oh the never ending wish list! 
Your watch is beautiful too.


----------



## ShyShy

lynne_ross said:


> This looks great on you! I love the two tone and that it is a different line from my other pieces. Must try this now too. Oh the never ending wish list!
> Your watch is beautiful too.


I know... right?  It has this feminine ethereal quality to it.  So fluid and 3D.  It adds something different to the usual flowers and butterflies of the house.  I love it!


----------



## swisshera

ShyShy said:


> I’ve been thinking about the Noeud ring lately and your pictures are so enabling!  Oh my I’m in so much trouble...!  This is me trying out the ring when I picked up my watch a few moons ago... sigh... the never ending spell of VCA... it’s hauntingly beautiful...
> View attachment 4073891


The ring looks really great on you! And the watch too they go well together!


----------



## Rami00

swisshera said:


> Took out my very first pieces of luck, the older version of Cosmo. Thanks for letting me share!


Stunning on you!


----------



## ShyShy

swisshera said:


> The ring looks really great on you! And the watch too they go well together!


Thanks!  I’m so glad I got the watch.  It’s surprisingly understated and it seems to go well with most of my VCA pieces.  I’m now thinking they need to reintroduce more pieces to the Noeud range.  It’s so beautiful.


----------



## pazt

On our way to my son's end of the year school show wearing my SO pink sevre 10 motif + 5 motif as  necklace.


----------



## geminigal1

pazt said:


> View attachment 4074802
> 
> On our way to my son's end of the year school show wearing my SO pink sevre 10 motif + 5 motif as  necklace.


The pink sevres is so pretty!! Your Kelly is gorgeous too!


----------



## 911snowball

Wearing two 5 motif bracelets today- my new DSM wg/onyx and my wg va pave .


----------



## ShyShy

911snowball said:


> Wearing two 5 motif bracelets today- my new DSM wg/onyx and my wg va pave .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075658


Gorgeous!


----------



## Rami00

texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe that VCA will allow you to purchase an extra white diamond butterfly earring if you purchase the mixed pair.....





Coconuts40 said:


> Oh wow I didn't know that.  That would be really wonderful, and way more economical than purchasing two pairs


Ladies, my SA confirmed with the head office, VCA would let me buy the third earring for $12,600 Canadian dollars. The prices will differ for every color  
Once I buy the pair I want, I have an option to get the single butterfly anytime in future. 
There is also an option to buy both yellow for $24,400 - I didn't know this was an option.Thought I would share with you.

Thank you @texasgirliegirl


----------



## innerpeace85

I saw this on fashionphile and since I see many discussion on the butterfly earring I thought I would share:
https://www.fashionphile.com/van-cl...ire-two-butterfly-french-clip-earrings-246443

Please remove the post if it is inappropriate!


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I saw this on fashionphile and since I see many discussion on the butterfly earring I thought I would share:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/van-cl...ire-two-butterfly-french-clip-earrings-246443
> 
> Please remove the post if it is inappropriate!


WOW! that is like 10k off 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> WOW! that is like 10k off
> Thanks for sharing.


I am wondering how much they paid the seller


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I am wondering how much they paid the seller


Jewelry worth peanuts  on the second hand market, the only reason, I try, try and try some more and sit on the plan forever before diving in. I don't want to regret any purchase.


----------



## HADASSA

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I saw this on fashionphile and since I see many discussion on the butterfly earring I thought I would share:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/van-cl...ire-two-butterfly-french-clip-earrings-246443
> 
> Please remove the post if it is inappropriate!





Rami00 said:


> WOW! that is like 10k off
> Thanks for sharing.





padmaraman_1985 said:


> I am wondering how much they paid the seller



This listing has been there a while - it is a great price if it’s authentic.

The downside might be the inability to purchase another single earring from the boutique...

Who knows???


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> Jewelry worth peanuts  on the second hand market, the only reason, I try, try and try some more and sit on the plan forever before diving in. I don't want to regret any purchase.



Anything that you like on the second hand market? It’s a great saving plus you can have VCA do a full workup on the piece [emoji1360]

Alhambra seems to hold its price though [emoji1360] - diamonds not so much [emoji20]


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> Anything that you like on the second hand market? It’s a great saving plus you can have VCA do a full workup on the piece [emoji1360]
> 
> Alhambra seems to hold its price though [emoji1360] - diamonds not so much [emoji20]



I would be very happy if Alhambra holds its price, but is that true?   I just find now the resale market is very saturated.  The ability to resell is so accessible now that I can get any item I want now on the resale market and it's now saturated.  Unfortunately I started collecting VCA just 5 years ago and at a huge premium. I think the only people who would really benefit selling their Alhambra are those lucky women who purchased their pieces 10 years ago when it was 10K less.  Perhaps VCA turquoise will be at a Premium ++.  They could sell and make a profit.  I am afraid I started collecting a few years ago and I think I would lose money if I tried to sell it now.

Has anyone recently tried to sell their Alhambra and what has been their experience?  Thank you.


----------



## innerpeace85

Coconuts40 said:


> I would be very happy if Alhambra holds its price, but is that true?   I just find now the resale market is very saturated.  The ability to resell is so accessible now that I can get any item I want now on the resale market and it's now saturated.  Unfortunately I started collecting VCA just 5 years ago and at a huge premium. I think the only people who would really benefit selling their Alhambra are those lucky women who purchased their pieces 10 years ago when it was 10K less.  Perhaps VCA turquoise will be at a Premium ++.  They could sell and make a profit.  I am afraid I started collecting a few years ago and I think I would lose money if I tried to sell it now.
> 
> Has anyone recently tried to sell their Alhambra and what has been their experience?  Thank you.



I havent sold my Alhambra pieces but I think since it is readily available in store and you can get gift cards from NM purchase(using their credit card), you wont get your money back unless you have it for a long time and sell after few price increases.


----------



## Coconuts40

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I havent sold my Alhambra pieces but I think since it is readily available in store and you can get gift cards from NM purchase(using their credit card), you wont get your money back unless you have it for a long time and sell after few price increases.



I have to agree with you.  

I love my jewelry so much and have no intention of selling it, but I often wonder what I would get if I needed to sell it.  Probably not that much


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> I would be very happy if Alhambra holds its price, but is that true?   I just find now the resale market is very saturated.  The ability to resell is so accessible now that I can get any item I want now on the resale market and it's now saturated.  Unfortunately I started collecting VCA just 5 years ago and at a huge premium. I think the only people who would really benefit selling their Alhambra are those lucky women who purchased their pieces 10 years ago when it was 10K less.  Perhaps VCA turquoise will be at a Premium ++.  They could sell and make a profit.  I am afraid I started collecting a few years ago and I think I would lose money if I tried to sell it now.
> 
> Has anyone recently tried to sell their Alhambra and what has been their experience?  Thank you.





padmaraman_1985 said:


> I havent sold my Alhambra pieces but I think since it is readily available in store and you can get gift cards from NM purchase(using their credit card), you wont get your money back unless you have it for a long time and sell after few price increases.





Coconuts40 said:


> I have to agree with you.
> 
> I love my jewelry so much and have no intention of selling it, but I often wonder what I would get if I needed to sell it.  Probably not that much



I compared the Alhambra Ligne to the Diamond pieces, which, for whatever reason, do not hold their value well. I agree that the resale market in general is supersaturated, so a little patience might pay off for those looking to purchase.

Of course, those who bought many years ago can benefit now.

My greatest fear about purchasing Alhambra on the secondary market is the SUPERFAKES


----------



## evietiger




----------



## aki_sato

evietiger said:


> View attachment 4077110


This is so beautiful


----------



## Rami00

HADASSA said:


> Anything that you like on the second hand market? It’s a great saving plus you can have VCA do a full workup on the piece [emoji1360]
> Alhambra seems to hold its price though [emoji1360] - diamonds not so much [emoji20]


Right! The link yesterday made me realize to slow down and stick to my guns, original plan to what I want to add in future. Blingy mistakes are super expensive to make.  I would really love to add another pair of earrings, I find it's such an easy piece of jewelry for me. I hope the yellow butterfly earrings magically show up one day


----------



## ShyShy

HADASSA said:


> Anything that you like on the second hand market? It’s a great saving plus you can have VCA do a full workup on the piece [emoji1360]
> 
> Alhambra seems to hold its price though [emoji1360] - diamonds not so much [emoji20]


Not that I intend to sell my pave pieces as I enjoy them dearly but it’s good to know.  It’s also a good reminder for me to slow down as I can’t keep up with the price increases that seem to be happening every few months!


----------



## Suzie

Coconuts40 said:


> I would be very happy if Alhambra holds its price, but is that true?   I just find now the resale market is very saturated.  The ability to resell is so accessible now that I can get any item I want now on the resale market and it's now saturated.  Unfortunately I started collecting VCA just 5 years ago and at a huge premium. I think the only people who would really benefit selling their Alhambra are those lucky women who purchased their pieces 10 years ago when it was 10K less.  Perhaps VCA turquoise will be at a Premium ++.  They could sell and make a profit.  I am afraid I started collecting a few years ago and I think I would lose money if I tried to sell it now.
> 
> Has anyone recently tried to sell their Alhambra and what has been their experience?  Thank you.


I just saw a turquoise Yellow gold 20 Alhambra for $50,000 on trove!


----------



## Bethc

Natalie j said:


> I got the RG/GMOP bracelet but couldn’t get the Onyx/WG out of my head...2 sleepless nights later I had to go and get it. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068640



It looks amazing! Congratulations![emoji322]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

evietiger said:


> View attachment 4077110



I love this!  Gold isn't my most used necklace, but for the last couple of weeks, I've worn it almost exclusively.  Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

At a wedding of a dear friend’s daughter. I thought it would be an idea to break out the butterflies. The upper one is relatively new. This is the first time I wore it out of the house. I wore my Perlee too and WG mini-Frivoles. The dress was very simple and my birdie.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> At a wedding of a dear friend’s daughter. I thought it would be an idea to break out the butterflies. The upper one is relatively new. This is the first time I wore it out of the house. I wore my Perlee too and WG mini-Frivoles. The dress was very simple and my birdie.
> 
> View attachment 4081500
> View attachment 4081501
> View attachment 4081502


EB, you look beautiful!  Each of your selections are beautiful and the butterflies and your birdie are so unique and rarely seen!  All eyes must have been on you and not the bride!


----------



## etoupebirkin

nicole0612 said:


> EB, you look beautiful!  Each of your selections are beautiful and the butterflies and your birdie are so unique and rarely seen!  All eyes must have been on you and not the bride!


The Bride was beautiful and adorable at the same time. She’s about 5’ tall and her husband is like 6’2”. 
Most of the attendees are not jewelry or handbag people. The butterflies did get a few compliments.


----------



## ShyShy

etoupebirkin said:


> At a wedding of a dear friend’s daughter. I thought it would be an idea to break out the butterflies. The upper one is relatively new. This is the first time I wore it out of the house. I wore my Perlee too and WG mini-Frivoles. The dress was very simple and my birdie.
> 
> View attachment 4081500
> View attachment 4081501
> View attachment 4081502


What a lovely sight!  Love those butterflies and the birdie!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cece1

etoupebirkin said:


> At a wedding of a dear friend’s daughter. I thought it would be an idea to break out the butterflies. The upper one is relatively new. This is the first time I wore it out of the house. I wore my Perlee too and WG mini-Frivoles. The dress was very simple and my birdie.
> 
> View attachment 4081500
> View attachment 4081501
> View attachment 4081502


Omg all your pieces are amazing!!!  Enjoy them in great health!!


----------



## Morrison7552

I was trying to upload this earlier. Hopefully it works!


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> The Bride was beautiful and adorable at the same time. She’s about 5’ tall and her husband is like 6’2”.
> Most of the attendees are not jewelry or handbag people. The butterflies did get a few compliments.



Well that’s even better, you don’t want to steal the show 100%  They sounds like a cute couple. It’s always nice when you can fly under the radar with brand names and still be able to wear exquisitely beautiful things!


----------



## Sparkledolll

etoupebirkin said:


> At a wedding of a dear friend’s daughter. I thought it would be an idea to break out the butterflies. The upper one is relatively new. This is the first time I wore it out of the house. I wore my Perlee too and WG mini-Frivoles. The dress was very simple and my birdie.
> 
> View attachment 4081500
> View attachment 4081501
> View attachment 4081502



Beautiful pieces! I’m in love with your bag, What colour is your Birdie EB? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lynne_ross

etoupebirkin said:


> At a wedding of a dear friend’s daughter. I thought it would be an idea to break out the butterflies. The upper one is relatively new. This is the first time I wore it out of the house. I wore my Perlee too and WG mini-Frivoles. The dress was very simple and my birdie.
> 
> View attachment 4081500
> View attachment 4081501
> View attachment 4081502


Everything you wore is stunning and goes so well together. Those butterflies are gorgeous.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Natalie j said:


> Beautiful pieces! I’m in love with your bag, What colour is your Birdie EB? [emoji7][emoji7]


It’s Terre Cuite, or Terra cotta. But in Ostrich it’s the loveliest grown up girl pink.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Trying something different today [emoji16]


----------



## Lisa-SH

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 4081857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying something different today [emoji16]


Good merging


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 4081857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying something different today [emoji16]


It's lovely. The elegant look![emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

etoupebirkin said:


> At a wedding of a dear friend’s daughter. I thought it would be an idea to break out the butterflies. The upper one is relatively new. This is the first time I wore it out of the house. I wore my Perlee too and WG mini-Frivoles. The dress was very simple and my birdie.
> 
> View attachment 4081500
> View attachment 4081501
> View attachment 4081502


 Love the butterflies and your pink birdie! [emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

etoupebirkin said:


> At a wedding of a dear friend’s daughter. I thought it would be an idea to break out the butterflies. The upper one is relatively new. This is the first time I wore it out of the house. I wore my Perlee too and WG mini-Frivoles. The dress was very simple and my birdie.
> 
> View attachment 4081500
> View attachment 4081501
> View attachment 4081502



Perfection![emoji256][emoji172]


----------



## ShyShy

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 4081857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying something different today [emoji16]


So many beautiful things to look at.  I love the bracelet on you.  The red is so beautiful!  Most of the carnelians I’ve seen on display have this orange or brown undertone.  But yours is red perfection!  How is the magic bracelet holding up?  I’ve always admired them but never actually pulled the trigger because I’m worried about the dangly motif being smacked around.  Do you have to baby yours?


----------



## ms_sivalley

Sweet Monday on a long weekend!


----------



## Sparkledolll

ShyShy said:


> So many beautiful things to look at.  I love the bracelet on you.  The red is so beautiful!  Most of the carnelians I’ve seen on display have this orange or brown undertone.  But yours is red perfection!  How is the magic bracelet holding up?  I’ve always admired them but never actually pulled the trigger because I’m worried about the dangly motif being smacked around.  Do you have to baby yours?



Thank you ShyShy. I was lucky my SA had 4 bracelets for me to choose from so we chose the deepest shade of red out of the lot. The dangly motif does bang into things, no way around it but it’s surprisingly tough, no cracks or sign of wear. I have 2 versions of the magic bracelet so far and I want to add more. It’s such a fun and whimsical piece [emoji16]


----------



## nicole0612

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 4081857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying something different today [emoji16]



What a beautiful pairing Natalie!


----------



## swisshera

Sharing the 20 motifs Turquoise and Coral, along with a Butterfly landed on the shirt. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## ShyShy

Natalie j said:


> Thank you ShyShy. I was lucky my SA had 4 bracelets for me to choose from so we chose the deepest shade of red out of the lot. The dangly motif does bang into things, no way around it but it’s surprisingly tough, no cracks or sign of wear. I have 2 versions of the magic bracelet so far and I want to add more. It’s such a fun and whimsical piece [emoji16]


Another thing for me to obsess about now.  It’s so whimsical and pretty!  What’s the other colour that you have?


----------



## HADASSA

@swisshera , so beautiful  and whimsical  I really want that Turquoise necklace


----------



## Sparkledolll

ShyShy said:


> Another thing for me to obsess about now.  It’s so whimsical and pretty!  What’s the other colour that you have?



I got the WG version first. Actually I had 2 links removed from the dangling motif so it wouldn’t swing and bang into things as much. VCA did it for the WG but wouldn’t do it when I purchased the Carnelian version a year later. Here’s the before and after pic, hope this helps!


----------



## etoupebirkin

swisshera said:


> Sharing the 20 motifs Turquoise and Coral, along with a Butterfly landed on the shirt. Thank you for letting me share!


Love how you styled this. We’re twins on the butterfly and carnelian. See post 5056 on the previous page. I wish I had the turquoise too.


----------



## innerpeace85

swisshera said:


> Sharing the 20 motifs Turquoise and Coral, along with a Butterfly landed on the shirt. Thank you for letting me share!


Sorry if this is a silly question - the butterfly  is also VCA? Its so beautiful


----------



## birkin10600

swisshera said:


> Sharing the 20 motifs Turquoise and Coral, along with a Butterfly landed on the shirt. Thank you for letting me share!


Wow! Exquisite...i love everything![emoji173]


----------



## Notorious Pink

swisshera said:


> Sharing the 20 motifs Turquoise and Coral, along with a Butterfly landed on the shirt. Thank you for letting me share!



This is just phenomenal, @swisshera !!! I love every piece individually as well as how you put it together!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oh, hey, this is unusual....a photo of me waiting....


----------



## ShyShy

BBC said:


> Oh, hey, this is unusual....a photo of me waiting....
> 
> View attachment 4087434


Love the necklace and earrings on you!  Perfect with your scarf


----------



## ShyShy

Natalie j said:


> I got the WG version first. Actually I had 2 links removed from the dangling motif so it wouldn’t swing and bang into things as much. VCA did it for the WG but wouldn’t do it when I purchased the Carnelian version a year later. Here’s the before and after pic, hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087057
> View attachment 4087058


Thank you!  Certainly helps.  Now obsessing about the mop/onyx/gmop version...


----------



## Notorious Pink

ShyShy said:


> Love the necklace and earrings on you!  Perfect with your scarf



Thank you! Yes, this scarf is perfect with jewelry, it really has all the metal colors in it and it enhances rather than competes.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Oh, hey, this is unusual....a photo of me waiting....
> 
> View attachment 4087434



B, love this necklace with the LE Onyx Earrings for that extra pop. These look [emoji7] as well [emoji1360]


----------



## birkin10600

BBC said:


> Oh, hey, this is unusual....a photo of me waiting....
> 
> View attachment 4087434


Perfection![emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> B, love this necklace with the LE Onyx Earrings for that extra pop. These look [emoji7] as well [emoji1360]



Thanks! I know the LE are a perfect match, but I still haven’t been able to stop wearing these. [emoji16][emoji177]



birkin10600 said:


> Perfection![emoji7]



Thank you!!!


----------



## ShyShy

BBC said:


> Thank you! Yes, this scarf is perfect with jewelry, it really has all the metal colors in it and it enhances rather than competes.


Indeed, it picks up all the right tones


----------



## birkin10600

I am so overjoyed that finally my special mother's day present is already here from my four beloved daughters! It took awhile cause they had to request Hermes SA to do a worldwide search since it's already sold out in all stores. [emoji320][emoji898]. It fits my VCA and other pieces of jewelry for the day. Love the bling bling design of this porcelain tray. [emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Oh, hey, this is unusual....a photo of me waiting....
> 
> View attachment 4087434


Love!!!
You got the necklace?!!!
Your samourais in that particular CW is divine as well.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Thanks! I know the LE are a perfect match, but I still haven’t been able to stop wearing these. [emoji16][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


The fact that you can’t stop wearing these earrings supports my opinion that these pave vintage earrings (in the gold of choice) is the only vintage pair that one needs. 
Once you go pave its nearly impossible to enjoy anything else quite as much and they go with everything. 
Perfection.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

swisshera said:


> Sharing the 20 motifs Turquoise and Coral, along with a Butterfly landed on the shirt. Thank you for letting me share!



Swisshera, your picture knocks my socks off!  Love, love how you put everything together with your anything but ordinary white shirt.  Just stunning!


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> @swisshera , so beautiful  and whimsical  I really want that Turquoise necklace



Thank you! It is one of our prized possession  



BBC said:


> This is just phenomenal, @swisshera !!! I love every piece individually as well as how you put it together!



Thank you, I should try to link them up next time. It was my first time to put them both next to each other.



etoupebirkin said:


> Love how you styled this. We’re twins on the butterfly and carnelian. See post 5056 on the previous page. I wish I had the turquoise too.



Oh yes! I saw your butterfly pins and we are twin! I just bought mine over Christmas and I am in love with these butterfly pins, I am trying to hunt down a few more designs but they are so random in when and where they come out. I am eyeing on a blue one but no news yet. My mother in law has a carnelian set and I don't collect carnelian but it is a lovely color to have. 



Cavalier Girl said:


> Swisshera, your picture knocks my socks off!  Love, love how you put everything together with your anything but ordinary white shirt.  Just stunning!



Thank you. I was debating what to wear for an event and I don't want to stand out too much, so I went with colors instead for the necklace and it was fun to put all these colors together.


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> Oh yes! I saw your butterfly pins and we are twin! I just bought mine over Christmas and I am in love with these butterfly pins, I am trying to hunt down a few more designs but they are so random in when and where they come out. I am eyeing on a blue one but no news yet. My mother in law has a carnelian set and I don't collect carnelian but it is a lovely color to have.



Are these butterflies still available in boutiques or the secondary market?


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> Are these butterflies still available in boutiques or the secondary market?


I bought it brand new from Van Cleef, they are still releasing them in the Asia market only. They are hand-painted in Lacquer with multi-applications. Some of the designs are sold out and I can't remember how many designs they are releasing totally. My husband saw them in the VCA store in Kyoto, and there are some flying around in Hong Kong VCA stores too. If you are looking for specific designs it might be tough, but if you are requesting to see the butterfly that are currently available and decide in person, that should be easier. I requested to see a few and it arrived same day. You need to travel to Asia to get them though. I don't think they sell them in USA or Europe but I didn't ask.


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> I bought it brand new from Van Cleef, they are still releasing them in the Asia market only. They are hand-painted in Lacquer with multi-applications. Some of the designs are sold out and I can't remember how many designs they are releasing totally. My husband saw them in the VCA store in Kyoto, and there are some flying around in Hong Kong VCA stores too. If you are looking for specific designs it might be tough, but if you are requesting to see the butterfly that are currently available and decide in person, that should be easier. I requested to see a few and it arrived same day. You need to travel to Asia to get them though. I don't think they sell them in USA or Europe but I didn't ask.


Thank you - that's the drawback  Not visiting Asia any time soon 

Going to check the HK website.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love!!!
> You got the necklace?!!!
> Your samourais in that particular CW is divine as well.



Aw!!!! Yes, I got the necklace and I LOOOOOVE it. It’s really nice to have a neutral one; the carnelian is fabulous, but even with my hair basically matching it I do feel like I need genuine neutrals, too. And any scarf that works with my jewelry is absolutely a winner. [emoji92][emoji322][emoji92]



texasgirliegirl said:


> The fact that you can’t stop wearing these earrings supports my opinion that these pave vintage earrings (in the gold of choice) is the only vintage pair that one needs.
> Once you go pave its nearly impossible to enjoy anything else quite as much and they go with everything.
> Perfection.



And yes(!) about the earrings. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] I don’t own diamond studs because they are a little too simple for me, yet I find that most of my other pairs are ‘statement’ earrings. These pave VA seem to serve the same purpose as studs, a simple shape that can be worn everyday but have some style too....definitely a day-to-night pair! Pave is a really slippery slope!!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Sharing some of my VCA action photos. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Sharing some of my VCA action photos. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089065
> View attachment 4089066


You look so pretty and your Constance is a wonderful color, especially for Summer. 
Can you please share the specs?


----------



## etoupebirkin

HADASSA said:


> Are these butterflies still available in boutiques or the secondary market?





swisshera said:


> Oh yes! I saw your butterfly pins and we are twin! I just bought mine over Christmas and I am in love with these butterfly pins, I am trying to hunt down a few more designs but they are so random in when and where they come out. I am eyeing on a blue one but no news yet. My mother in law has a carnelian set and I don't collect carnelian but it is a lovely color to have.



Hadassa/Swisshera, I got my first butterfly at Neimans a few years ago at a trunk show. This Spring, I decided I wanted a second, and asked my SA about it. She produced a color photocopy of what was available worldwide. I told her which ones I was interested in. I don’t think it was easy for my store to get it and they probably jumped through significant hoops. But it is possible. It ended up that my favorite, the Carnelian/MOP was available—the last one. So, I grabbed it.
The cool thing is that VCA only makes 20 of each version and they are all individually numbered.


----------



## etoupebirkin

The first time I saw a butterfly was in Hong Kong six years ago. At the time, I got a tiger’s eye Alhambra bracelet as my major souvenir from the trip. Though the memory of the butterfly was seared into my memory.


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> Hadassa/Swisshera, I got my first butterfly at Neimans a few years ago at a trunk show. This Spring, I decided I wanted a second, and asked my SA about it. She produced a color photocopy of what was available worldwide. I told her which ones I was interested in. I don’t think it was easy for my store to get it and they probably jumped through significant hoops. But it is possible. It ended up that my favorite, the Carnelian/MOP was available—the last one. So, I grabbed it.
> The cool thing is that VCA only makes 20 of each version and they are all individually numbered.


EB, I didn't even know that NM had that much power 

Would love to see a pic please, unless it's one of the two you wore to your friend's daughter's wedding


----------



## HADASSA

@swisshera, any pics to share of the blue butterfly pin you are eyeing


----------



## etoupebirkin

HADASSA said:


> EB, I didn't even know that NM had that much power
> 
> Would love to see a pic please, unless it's one of the two you wore to your friend's daughter's wedding


It is the one  wore to the wedding. But, here are some other pics of the brooch.


----------



## swisshera

etoupebirkin said:


> It is the one  wore to the wedding. But, here are some other pics of the brooch
> 
> 4089860[/ATTACH]


You just got yours this Spring? It might be this one my husband saw in Kyoto! He saw it after I got mine already.


----------



## Suzie

etoupebirkin said:


> It is the one  wore to the wedding. But, here are some other pics of the brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4089860


These butterflies are absolutely stunning and really one of a kind pieces.


----------



## Suzie

If you don’t mind me asking ladies, what are the price point on these beauties?


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> It is the one  wore to the wedding. But, here are some other pics of the brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4089860



OMG that is GORGEOUS, EB.....and of course so perfect with the carnelian! [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Suzie said:


> If you don’t mind me asking ladies, what are the price point on these beauties?



If I’ve converted my JPY to USD correctly (the little sign on the display says ¥2,916,000) it’s about $26,500.


----------



## Suzie

BBC said:


> If I’ve converted my JPY to USD correctly (the little sign on the display says ¥2,916,000) it’s about $26,500.


Ouch! They are so stunning!


----------



## birkin10600

etoupebirkin said:


> It is the one  wore to the wedding. But, here are some other pics of the brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4089860


Wow! Amazing pieces![emoji173]


----------



## HADASSA

@etoupebirkin, @swisshera, thank you for the gorgeous eye candy [emoji7]

These butterflies  are really special [emoji173]️ [emoji170] @swisshera, sending some blue luck your way [emoji6]


----------



## innerpeace85

etoupebirkin said:


> It is the one  wore to the wedding. But, here are some other pics of the brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4089860


Stunning!!!


----------



## NM lady

evietiger said:


> View attachment 4077110


Great addition to your collection!! This is a classic!! The way it looked in 1969!!


----------



## Mediana

birkin10600 said:


> Sharing some of my VCA action photos. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089065
> View attachment 4089066


Lovely, is this the YG or RG?


----------



## birkin10600

Mediana said:


> Lovely, is this the YG or RG?


 Thank you, it's rose gold.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> It is the one  wore to the wedding. But, here are some other pics of the brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4089860



The details are beyond gorgeous! I literally caught my breath!


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you, it's rose gold.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk



Very beautiful, the color is so flattering on you.


----------



## birkin10600

nicole0612 said:


> Very beautiful, the color is so flattering on you.


Thank you dear! I appreciate your kind comment!  (:


----------



## cdtracing

birkin10600 said:


> Sharing some of my VCA action photos. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089065
> View attachment 4089066



Gorgeous!!  I love VCA in rose gold!


----------



## cdtracing

etoupebirkin said:


> It is the one  wore to the wedding. But, here are some other pics of the brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4089860



Breathtaking!!!


----------



## princessLIL

Here is my very small but well loved VCA family 
All rg sweets.


----------



## aki_sato

princessLIL said:


> View attachment 4091874
> 
> Here is my very small but well loved VCA family
> All rg sweets.


So beautiful


----------



## aki_sato

swisshera said:


> Sharing the 20 motifs Turquoise and Coral, along with a Butterfly landed on the shirt. Thank you for letting me share!


@swisshera this is so beautiful! 
What an unique way of wearing the two together!

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Zucnarf

princessLIL said:


> View attachment 4091874
> 
> Here is my very small but well loved VCA family
> All rg sweets.



Beautiful


----------



## valnsw

With my butterfly btf ring


----------



## Cavalier Girl

valnsw said:


> With my butterfly btf ring



Valnsw, it looks so pretty on your hand!  A perfect fit.


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> With my butterfly btf ring


Very elegant


----------



## Lisa-SH

valnsw said:


> With my butterfly btf ring


So pretty, the colors of the ring suits your skin tone very well.


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> With my butterfly btf ring



This is really so pretty on you. Also - you have really nice hands!!!


----------



## valnsw

Cavalier Girl said:


> Valnsw, it looks so pretty on your hand!  A perfect fit.





HADASSA said:


> Very elegant





Lisa-SH said:


> So pretty, the colors of the ring suits your skin tone very well.





BBC said:


> This is really so pretty on you. Also - you have really nice hands!!!



Thank you ladies  for your compliments! You made my day!

Trying to get more use of the butterfly btf ring but kind of neglecting my Socrates btf ring


----------



## JulesB68

@BBC So glad you finally got the magic necklace; it looks stunning on you! Congrats!


----------



## JulesB68

@etoupebirkin Love those butterflies! Beautiful, especially they way you wore them on your outfit.


----------



## Notorious Pink

JulesB68 said:


> @BBC So glad you finally got the magic necklace; it looks stunning on you! Congrats!



Thank you!!! I LOVE it! Goes with everything, especially my summer neutrals.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Update: cant stop wearing the necklace....my summer wardrobe has become navy, black, light blue, white, cream, beige, gray. Love love love. 

I did make an effort to wear the LE onyx earrings with it, but actually I like the pave better.


----------



## rk4265

BBC said:


> Update: cant stop wearing the necklace....my summer wardrobe has become navy, black, light blue, white, cream, beige, gray. Love love love.
> 
> I did make an effort to wear the LE onyx earrings with it, but actually I like the pave better.


Your necklace is exquisite. Enjoy it. I saw it on someone the other day, it is so eye catching, classic


----------



## Lisa-SH

BBC said:


> Update: cant stop wearing the necklace....my summer wardrobe has become navy, black, light blue, white, cream, beige, gray. Love love love.
> 
> I did make an effort to wear the LE onyx earrings with it, but actually I like the pave better.


Feel the same, the 6 motif magic necklace is more fun to wear than my 20 motif MOP necklace somehow.


----------



## swisshera

I have been wearing the bracelet quite often lately. Sharing bird of paradise, butterfly ring and vintage Alhambra bracelet. Thanks for encouraging me to share.


----------



## Rami00

Guys what do you think about this piece. I am in Paris right now and all over it!


----------



## Rami00

swisshera said:


> I have been wearing the bracelet quite often lately. Sharing bird of paradise, butterfly ring and vintage Alhambra bracelet. Thanks for encouraging me to share.


Beautiful! I tired that bracelet today at Vendôme, so pretty!


----------



## Rami00

Ugh, I can’t even explain how beautiful it looks irl


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> Guys what do you think about this piece. I am in Paris right now and all over it!


You should definitely buy it.


----------



## gagabag

Rami00 said:


> Guys what do you think about this piece. I am in Paris right now and all over it!



Go Rami00! I regret not getting it then. I’d definitely grab one when I end up in Vendome again.


----------



## Notorious Pink

swisshera said:


> I have been wearing the bracelet quite often lately. Sharing bird of paradise, butterfly ring and vintage Alhambra bracelet. Thanks for encouraging me to share.



These are soooo beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Guys what do you think about this piece. I am in Paris right now and all over it!



YES!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Ugh, I can’t even explain how beautiful it looks irl



Stunning! Seriously, this my be my favorite VCA ring.
Are you getting both?


----------



## Bethc

Rami00 said:


> Guys what do you think about this piece. I am in Paris right now and all over it!



I love it, I want that one too!  I’ve been planning a trip to Paris just to get it.


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> Stunning! Seriously, this my be my favorite VCA ring.
> Are you getting both?


Pendant for now. The ring works out tothe same price (approx) so I am thinking of getting it back home.


----------



## ForeverInPink

Rami00 said:


> Pendant for now. The ring works out tothe same price (approx) so I am thinking of getting it back home.



You won’t regret it, I have this pendant and wear it nearly every day [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> Pendant for now. The ring works out tothe same price (approx) so I am thinking of getting it back home.


Rami - the ring and pendant are gorgeous! Was the pendant at the main VCA in Paris? I am heading to Paris in a couple weeks so want to check it out. Did the store have any other Paris specific pieces?


----------



## HADASSA

lynne_ross said:


> Rami - the ring and pendant are gorgeous! Was the pendant at the main VCA in Paris? I am heading to Paris in a couple weeks so want to check it out. Did the store have any other Paris specific pieces?



Place Vendôme Special [emoji1360]


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful! I tired that bracelet today at Vendôme, so pretty!



Did you try the Lapis/Pavé or the Bleu Sèvres Porcelain/Pavé?


----------



## HADASSA

@Rami00, I know I might be in the minority here but prefer the ring over the Pendant - just my humble opinion [emoji17]


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> I have been wearing the bracelet quite often lately. Sharing bird of paradise, butterfly ring and vintage Alhambra bracelet. Thanks for encouraging me to share.



Can’t wait to see the full set [emoji1374][emoji6]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hello Lapis [emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> Ugh, I can’t even explain how beautiful it looks irl



I love it [emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> Rami - the ring and pendant are gorgeous! Was the pendant at the main VCA in Paris? I am heading to Paris in a couple weeks so want to check it out. Did the store have any other Paris specific pieces?


Thank you! Please reserve if you thinking of buying/seeing this piece. SA told me that they run out in summer sometimes, lot of ladies come to Vendôme boutique for it.


----------



## Rami00

HADASSA said:


> @Rami00, I know I might be in the minority here but prefer the ring over the Pendant - just my humble opinion [emoji17]


You didn’t like the pendant? 
Seems like I won’t be doing the frivole ring anymore


----------



## Rami00

I took so many pics at Vendôme for you all....not sure where I should post them


----------



## Rami00

Never mind..... videos mostly


----------



## HADASSA

@Natalie j , you and @swisshera are killing us with your eye candy. Enjoy in good health [emoji1374]


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> You didn’t like the pendant?
> Seems like I won’t be doing the frivole ring anymore



I always like to read how very methodical and deliberate you are in your purchases [emoji1360]

I am trying to be diplomatic - just don’t lose focus. Unless, with purchases like VCA, we can afford to be carefree and whimsical ‍♀️


----------



## HADASSA

@Rami00, thank you for the opportunity to see these pieces real time [emoji7]


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> Guys what do you think about this piece. I am in Paris right now and all over it!



Rami it’s beautiful, you will enjoy it! I hope you’re having a wonderful time in Paris!


----------



## valnsw

swisshera said:


> I have been wearing the bracelet quite often lately. Sharing bird of paradise, butterfly ring and vintage Alhambra bracelet. Thanks for encouraging me to share.



OMG I’m in love with the rings! 
Thanks for sharing!



Rami00 said:


> Ugh, I can’t even explain how beautiful it looks irl



I can only imagine. It’s really pretty, feminine and a statement piece rolled into one. I prefer this to the pendant though but that’s just me. Go for what you like and will wear.


----------



## valnsw

Out and about today with my butterfly btf ring again, this time paired with perlee bangle and mop 10 motif (which u can see in a pic taken while in restroom )

Happy Fathers’ Day to all the dads out there, if they are lurking around *haha*


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> I can only imagine. It’s really pretty, feminine and a statement piece rolled into one. I prefer this to the pendant though but that’s just me. Go for what you like and will wear.



I think you and I have similar taste [emoji6]


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> I think you and I have similar taste [emoji6]



 you have great taste! Do show / share your eye candies. Love to see mod shots of your yg cosmos pave earclips!


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> you have great taste! Do show / share your eye candies. Love to see mod shots of your yg cosmos pave earclips!



You remembered [emoji23]

I have old pics that are not too clear but will try to see if I can get some new ones.

Do you want enabling?? [emoji6]


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> You remembered [emoji23]
> 
> I have old pics that are not too clear but will try to see if I can get some new ones.
> 
> Do you want enabling?? [emoji6]


I actually need a lot of enabling please! and yes I will take pictures of the set once I get the necklace I am so itching to get some more pieces but I am lacking inspiration. Thanks for sharing everything @BBC @valnsw


----------



## HADASSA

@valnsw, @swisshera, here is a not so great pic.


----------



## HADASSA




----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> View attachment 4102816


Oh you have them in yellow gold! They don't make them anymore right? Thanks for sharing. I love those cosmo earrings too sometimes I wear them on my hair and scared  They look darling on you.


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> Oh you have them in yellow gold! They don't make them anymore right? Thanks for sharing. I love those cosmo earrings too sometimes I wear them on my hair and scared  They look darling on you.



Thank you for the compliment [emoji1374]

I have the Frivole in WG and the Small Cosmos in YG.

The Cosmos are the NEW Serti Neige (Snow Pavé) setting. You don’t see the gold in between the diamonds as much as the older version. They are so blingy [emoji7]


----------



## HADASSA

Mine are on the left [emoji1360]


----------



## ShyShy

Rami00 said:


> Ugh, I can’t even explain how beautiful it looks irl


Right?  It’s just so elegant on!  I’ve ordered mine but due to its limited quantity globally (they seemed to have dropped their focus on this line in the recent years) we have to have one in my size made up for me.  Waiting patiently and hoping to see more of this ring being shared here!


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> View attachment 4102853
> 
> 
> Mine are on the left [emoji1360]


Oh thank you for explaining to me. I just looked it up and the snow setting really place all the diamonds closer together for a more blingy look. From your comparison picture, the older version has similar sized diamonds pave and the new version has various sized diamonds to fill in the metal. Thanks for explaining, you know I always shop blind and keep the interaction relatively bare.


----------



## ShyShy

etoupebirkin said:


> It is the one  wore to the wedding. But, here are some other pics of the brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4089860


Oh my, they are simply breathtaking! So beautiful with the carnelian!


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> Oh thank you for explaining to me. I just looked it up and the snow setting really place all the diamonds closer together for a more blingy look. From your comparison picture, the older version has similar sized diamonds pave and the new version has various sized diamonds to fill in the metal. Thanks for explaining, you know I always shop blind and keep the interaction relatively bare.



Earrings are two different sizes - the right is the medium or large I think, so diamonds will be different.

I shop “sight unseen“ as well, which at times can be a bad thing [emoji20]


----------



## HADASSA

@swisshera, is this coral or Carnelian?


----------



## swisshera

HADASSA said:


> @swisshera, is this coral or Carnelian?
> 
> View attachment 4102968


It is coral. I just took it back for a deep cleaning because I worn it to some typical weather and deet up myself quite heavily and want to make sure I can maintain it the right way. The workshop probably brushed the coral motifs and now they look Matte


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> @valnsw, @swisshera, here is a not so great pic.
> 
> View attachment 4102796



WOW, WOW, WOW  OMG these are amazing!!
And you are just as stunning as your earrings!!


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW  OMG these are amazing!!
> And you are just as stunning as your earrings!!



You are making me blush [emoji17]

Thank you [emoji1374]


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> It is coral. I just took it back for a deep cleaning because I worn it to some typical weather and deet up myself quite heavily and want to make sure I can maintain it the right way. The workshop probably brushed the coral motifs and now they look Matte



It has probably lost the resin??? that may have initially been used (or in its natural form) to protect it?

I am so sorry [emoji52]


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> @valnsw, @swisshera, here is a not so great pic.
> 
> View attachment 4102796



Thanks for sharing! The yg in the earclips goes really well with your skin tone. I think it’s a great pic, gives good perspective of the size.

Is this the small or medium size?

Re: enabling
I’m not exactly looking for enabling but contemplating between the cosmos mop earclips and some other items. Sigh the list never ends


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> Thanks for sharing! The yg in the earclips goes really well with your skin tone. I think it’s a great pic, gives good perspective of the size.
> 
> Is this the small or medium size?


You are most welcome 

It's the SMALL - these earrings are really more an evening accessory.

I hope I have done my job of enabling a few of you


----------



## HADASSA

@valnsw, you already have a Cosmos piece in MOP/PG, don't you? Can you please remind me what it is again? And please let us know what piece(s) you are contemplating.


----------



## swisshera

swisshera said:


> It is coral. I just took it back for a deep cleaning because I worn it to some typical weather and deet up myself quite heavily and want to make sure I can maintain it the right way. The workshop probably brushed the coral motifs and now they look Matte


 @HADASSA 
I don't know if it was the resin or they buff it to make it looks glossy, but after getting it back from the workshop, it is matte and lost its gloss. I have no idea why and my husband picked up the necklace for me and apparently he didn't really look at anything at all. They were in the pouches when he handed the pieces back to me.



valnsw said:


> Thanks for sharing! The yg in the earclips goes really well with your skin tone. I think it’s a great pic, gives good perspective of the size.
> 
> Is this the small or medium size?
> 
> Re: enabling
> I’m not exactly looking for enabling but contemplating between the cosmos mop earclips and some other items. Sigh the list never ends



More temptation your way. I love the cosmo too and I remember you have the mother of pearl with yellow gold? I tend to get pieces that are from the same set and I feel like that's might be what you are thinking too?


----------



## HADASSA

swisshera said:


> @HADASSA
> I don't know if it was the resin or they buff it to make it looks glossy, but after getting it back from the workshop, it is matte and lost its gloss. I have no idea why and my husband picked up the necklace for me and apparently he didn't really look at anything at all. They were in the pouches when he handed the pieces back to me.



I think you should let the workshop know what happened - the gloss is not just for aethetics, it helps to protect the integrity of the stone as well.

Most men seem to lack an eye for detail that we women have 





swisshera said:


> More temptation your way. I love the cosmo too and I remember you have the mother of pearl with yellow gold? I tend to get pieces that are from the same set and I feel like that's might be what you are thinking too?



I LVE this pic  You look all ready for a Summer Wedding/Party in the English countryside


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> @valnsw, you already have a Cosmos piece in MOP/PG, don't you? Can you please remind me what it is again? And please let us know what piece(s) you are contemplating.



Yes u have a good memory, I have the cosmos mop/pg but the pendant.
I’m also thinking of the new grey mop pave 2 motif earclips and possibly a magic pendant.

Then there’s the idea of getting a 5 motif bracelet to link to my 10 motif necklace.



swisshera said:


> @HADASSA
> I don't know if it was the resin or they buff it to make it looks glossy, but after getting it back from the workshop, it is matte and lost its gloss. I have no idea why and my husband picked up the necklace for me and apparently he didn't really look at anything at all. They were in the pouches when he handed the pieces back to me.
> 
> 
> 
> More temptation your way. I love the cosmo too and I remember you have the mother of pearl with yellow gold? I tend to get pieces that are from the same set and I feel like that's might be what you are thinking too?



swisshera, u have a good memory too! It’s with rose gold though.

Yes u read my mind! I’m contemplating cos I’m wondering if I want to complete the set  though I won’t wear both the pendant and earclips (if I were to get it). My SA thinks I should get the grey mop pave 2 motif earclips though as Alhambra is more classic.

Wow I love the flowers in your hair. Did u get a stylist to put them on or you pluck them to put on your hair? Very nicely done.

I think I can’t do the all pave cosmos cos of my lifestyle.


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> Yes u have a good memory, I have the cosmos mop/pg but the pendant.
> I’m also thinking of the new grey mop pave 2 motif earclips and possibly a magic pendant.
> 
> Then there’s the idea of getting a 5 motif bracelet to link to my 10 motif necklace.



Are you near a boutique? Try on as many combos as possible. I personally didn't like the length of the 5 plus 10. I played around with my 5 Malachite and 10 MOP. If I had bought the 5-motifs Malachite/Pave, maybe I could have made it the focal point.

I don't like wearing too many pieces of jewellery at the same time - 3 max. And one must be a statement piece 





valnsw said:


> swisshera, u have a good memory too! It’s with rose gold though.
> 
> Yes u read my mind! I’m contemplating cos I’m wondering if I want to complete the set  though I won’t wear both the pendant and earclips (if I were to get it). My SA thinks I should get the grey mop pave 2 motif earclips though as Alhambra is more classic.
> 
> Wow I love the flowers in your hair. Did u get a stylist to put them on or you pluck them to put on your hair? Very nicely done.
> 
> I think I can’t do the all pave cosmos cos of my lifestyle.



Just a thought - I think you already have the VA Pave Earrings - or am I mixing you up with another member? 
How about the Grey MOP/Pave bracelet to wear with your VA Pave Earrings? I think eventually VCA will do a Long Magic Pendant in Grey MOP.

You can also wear the bracelet with your 10 MOP and make it the focal point.


----------



## PennyD2911

swisshera said:


> @HADASSA
> I don't know if it was the resin or they buff it to make it looks glossy, but after getting it back from the workshop, it is matte and lost its gloss. I have no idea why and my husband picked up the necklace for me and apparently he didn't really look at anything at all. They were in the pouches when he handed the pieces back to me.
> 
> 
> 
> More temptation your way. I love the cosmo too and I remember you have the mother of pearl with yellow gold? I tend to get pieces that are from the same set and I feel like that's might be what you are thinking too?



Everything about this pic is gorgeous![emoji813]️
(even though when I quoted the post it didn’t include the pic)


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> Are you near a boutique? Try on as many combos as possible. I personally didn't like the length of the 5 plus 10. I played around with my 5 Malachite and 10 MOP. If I had bought the 5-motifs Malachite/Pave, maybe I could have made it the focal point.
> 
> I don't like wearing too many pieces of jewellery at the same time - 3 max. And one must be a statement piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought - I think you already have the VA Pave Earrings - or am I mixing you up with another member?
> How about the Grey MOP/Pave bracelet to wear with your VA Pave Earrings? I think eventually VCA will do a Long Magic Pendant in Grey MOP.
> 
> You can also wear the bracelet with your 10 MOP and make it the focal point.



The only thing stopping me from getting either the gmop pave bracelet or the mop bracelet is because the length of the bracelet is too long for my wrist *sob*. So even if I buy, will be mainly to link the 10 motif. Tried gmop pave bracelet to link up with 10 motif mop but doesn’t turn out great. 

BUT the gmop pave 2 motif earclips are really gorgeous and somehow they don’t clash with the 10 mop motif necklace even when they are quite close to each other.  

Yes, I also have the VA pave yg earclips. 
You now got me thinking if I should wait for vca to do the magic pendant in gmop.


----------



## Rami00

It’s here with a view!


----------



## Rami00

HADASSA said:


> @valnsw, @swisshera, here is a not so great pic.
> 
> View attachment 4102796


Wow! You wear these so beautifully!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> It’s here with a view!



Hahaha LOVE THIS!!!! 

(You know you’re a dedicated TPFer when.......[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8])


----------



## Suzie

Rami00 said:


> It’s here with a view!


Love this photo. Congrats.


----------



## Fem1014

Rami00 said:


> It’s here with a view!



Gorgeous Rami. Congrats


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> The only thing stopping me from getting either the gmop pave bracelet or the mop bracelet is because the length of the bracelet is too long for my wrist *sob*. So even if I buy, will be mainly to link the 10 motif. Tried gmop pave bracelet to link up with 10 motif mop but doesn’t turn out great.
> 
> BUT the gmop pave 2 motif earclips are really gorgeous and somehow they don’t clash with the 10 mop motif necklace even when they are quite close to each other.
> 
> Yes, I also have the VA pave yg earclips.
> You now got me thinking if I should wait for vca to do the magic pendant in gmop.



The heart wants what it wants and more often than not, cannot be denied [emoji173]️

Patience always pays off with VCA - a long Magic will look great with those earrings [emoji7]


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> It’s here with a view!



...and what a view [emoji7] VCA and the Tour Eiffel - sublime [emoji1360]


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> Wow! You wear these so beautifully!



Thank you my friend [emoji257][emoji8]


----------



## Bethc

Rami00 said:


> It’s here with a view!



Love this!!! Only makes me want one more!! [emoji170]


----------



## PennyD2911

Rami00 said:


> It’s here with a view!



Congrats Rami! Beautiful!! I am sure you will not regret that choice.[emoji846]


----------



## PennyD2911

Hi Everyone!  I have enjoyed seeing everyone’s pics as I have followed this thread, you all have beautiful VCA pieces, thank you for sharing!

I will be placing my order on Wednesday for the Perlee Diamond Clover ring that matches my bracelet.  I am very excited! The only downside, as many of you have experienced as well with ordering is the wait.  The timeframe will be 5 months. [emoji22]

All this time I was sure I would order the ring in YG, BUT then I saw @etoupebirkin ‘s pic of her wearing her Perlee Diamond Clover ring in WG with her Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet in YG and it was so pretty NOW I am undecided on which color gold I want. So I thought I would ask all of you to share your opinion (and pics if you have both the bracelet and ring).[emoji5] All of my VCA and Cartier pieces are YG or RG and my custom diamond rings and diamond studs are set in 18WG or Platinum.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Penny,
My diamond Perlee bangle is PG. Though I think that WG will work equally well with YG. I bought the WG version because it was one of the last ones available in the wide version and it was in my size and in WG. I had been on the lookout for a lovely eveyday WG ring that could work as a RHR. 
I do have a WG Perlee signature bangle and other WG jewelry that the Perlee ring works perfectly with, so the decision to puchase it was not hard.

WG is very versatile, so if you don’t mind mixing metals, go for it. Any way you get rhe Perlee ring, it will be beautiful!


----------



## lynne_ross

PennyD2911 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I have enjoyed seeing everyone’s pics as I have followed this thread, you all have beautiful VCA pieces, thank you for sharing!
> 
> I will be placing my order on Wednesday for the Perlee Diamond Clover ring that matches my bracelet.  I am very excited! The only downside, as many of you have experienced as well with ordering is the wait.  The timeframe will be 5 months. [emoji22]
> 
> All this time I was sure I would order the ring in YG, BUT then I saw @etoupebirkin ‘s pic of her wearing her Perlee Diamond Clover ring in WG with her Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet in YG and it was so pretty NOW I am undecided on which color gold I want. So I thought I would ask all of you to share your opinion (and pics if you have both the bracelet and ring).[emoji5] All of my VCA and Cartier pieces are YG or RG and my custom diamond rings and diamond studs are set in 18WG or Platinum.


I saw that pic and also love the contrast of mixing golds with the same design. If you are going to wear bracelet and ring together on same arm I would go with with Wg. I mix metals daily so I am bias towards that look.


----------



## PennyD2911

etoupebirkin said:


> Penny,
> My diamond Perlee bangle is PG. Though I think that WG will work equally well with YG. I bought the WG version because it was one of the last ones available in the wide version and it was in my size and in WG. I had been on the lookout for a lovely eveyday WG ring that could work as a RHR.
> I do have a WG Perlee signature bangle and other WG jewelry that the Perlee ring works perfectly with, so the decision to puchase it was not hard.
> 
> WG is very versatile, so if you don’t mind mixing metals, go for it. Any way you get rhe Perlee ring, it will be beautiful!



Thank you for your reply![emoji178]
I did not realize your bracelet was PG, I apologize, VCA PG and YG are so similar to me I have a hard time telling the difference in pics.

I knew VCA now only offers one width in the Perlee Diamond Clover ring, but I am not sure of the current width versus the “old” wider width.  I need to research that.  I would prefer the wider version, but I will be happy with the current width and honestly any color gold becuase I wear all three colors equally well, but since it has to be a special order and I am choosing the color gold I am trying to be thoughtful about it.


----------



## PennyD2911

lynne_ross said:


> I saw that pic and also love the contrast of mixing golds with the same design. If you are going to wear bracelet and ring together on same arm I would go with with Wg. I mix metals daily so I am bias towards that look.



I don’t mind mixing metals . I wear the bracelet on my left wrist and plan to wear the ring on my right hand, but I guess at some point I might decide to wear them on the same side.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I have enjoyed seeing everyone’s pics as I have followed this thread, you all have beautiful VCA pieces, thank you for sharing!
> 
> I will be placing my order on Wednesday for the Perlee Diamond Clover ring that matches my bracelet.  I am very excited! The only downside, as many of you have experienced as well with ordering is the wait.  The timeframe will be 5 months. [emoji22]
> 
> All this time I was sure I would order the ring in YG, BUT then I saw @etoupebirkin ‘s pic of her wearing her Perlee Diamond Clover ring in WG with her Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet in YG and it was so pretty NOW I am undecided on which color gold I want. So I thought I would ask all of you to share your opinion (and pics if you have both the bracelet and ring).[emoji5] All of my VCA and Cartier pieces are YG or RG and my custom diamond rings and diamond studs are set in 18WG or Platinum.


Editing to state I started this post a while back, before all your replies.

P, there is no right or wrong - it's definitely a matter of personal preference.

What metal colour is your watch band? Will you wear this ring on your left or right hand? Will you wear with your other VCA pieces?

You are definitely safe with YG - that's a given...just stating the obvious. I do mix WG with PG but NOT YG.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Editing to state I started this post a while back, before all your replies.
> 
> P, there is no right or wrong - it's definitely a matter of personal preference.
> 
> What metal colour is your watch band? Will you wear this ring on your left or right hand? Will you wear with your other VCA pieces?
> 
> You are definitely safe with YG - that's a given...just stating the obvious. I do mix WG with PG but NOT YG.



Hi R [emoji178] thank for for the reply!

I always wear one of my Rolex watches, either the 31mm with 
YG/SS band or my 18kt YG President.  I will be wearing the ring with my VCA Perlee Signature and Perlee Diamond Clover bracelets as well as my YG LOVE bracelet. My other rings are set in platinum.
I doubt I will ever wear the ring on my left hand, I plan to wear it on my right hand either middle finger or ring finger. I do occasionally switch my diamond clover bracelet from my left wrist to my right wrist.

Just curious, why do you choose not to mix  WG with YG?


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Hi R [emoji178] thank for for the reply!
> 
> I always wear one of my Rolex watches, either the 31mm with
> YG/SS band or my 18kt YG President.  I will be wearing the ring with my VCA Perlee Signature and Perlee Diamond Clover bracelets as well as my YG LOVE bracelet. My other rings are set in platinum.
> I doubt I will ever wear the ring on my left hand, I plan to wear it on my right hand either middle finger or ring finger. I do occasionally switch my diamond clover bracelet from my left wrist to my right wrist.
> 
> Just curious, why do you choose not to mix  WG with YG?



P, I just prefer to keep metals that are a softer mix than too extreme together  - I hope I am making sense. 

I just took two pics for you - my Baignoire is YG and my Imperiale is PG. I should have probably done them separately because I think the “B” picked up a reflection of the Chopard.

There is a smaller percentage of Gold on the Cartier but for a full bracelet type, the difference will be more apparent.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
My everyday jewelry consists of earrings and a watch. My watch is Cartier Ballon bleu 33mm Stainless steel whereas all my earrings are YG(Frivole and Alhambra). The other pieces I plan to add are onyx 5 motif bracelet, Frivole pave and Lotus, Cartier JUC ring. Apart from my watch and Lotus, I am attracted to YG in everything. I dont like wearing necklaces and I dont like watches in yellow gold(they look so yellow on my hand!!!). What can I add to my collection to make my watch go with the rest of my jewelry? Thanks in advance!


----------



## HADASSA

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> My everyday jewelry consists of earrings and a watch. My watch is Cartier Ballon bleu 33mm Stainless steel whereas all my earrings are YG(Frivole and Alhambra). The other pieces I plan to add are onyx 5 motif bracelet, Frivole pave and Lotus, Cartier JUC ring. Apart from my watch and Lotus, I am attracted to YG in everything. I dont like wearing necklaces and I dont like watches in yellow gold(they look so yellow on my hand!!!). What can I add to my collection to make my watch go with the rest of my jewelry? Thanks in advance!



Definitely the Lotus and Frivole Pave in WG or YG, because the pave version in the YG Frivole is very subtle.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, I just prefer to keep metals that are a softer mix than too extreme together  - I hope I am making sense.
> 
> I just took two pics for you - my Baignoire is YG and my Imperiale is PG. I should have probably done them separately because I think the “B” picked up a reflection of the Chopard.
> 
> There is a smaller percentage of Gold on the Cartier but for a full bracelet type, the difference will be more apparent.
> 
> View attachment 4105201
> 
> View attachment 4105202



Beautiful pieces!! I understand what you are saying. The PG does have a softer tone/look than YG.  Thank you for posting!


----------



## PennyD2911

I just realized I posted my question about the Perlee Diamond Clover Ring in the action thread - DUH - so I am going to also post it in the discussion thread.


----------



## innerpeace85

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> My everyday jewelry consists of earrings and a watch. My watch is Cartier Ballon bleu 33mm Stainless steel whereas all my earrings are YG(Frivole and Alhambra). The other pieces I plan to add are onyx 5 motif bracelet, Frivole pave and Lotus, Cartier JUC ring. Apart from my watch and Lotus, I am attracted to YG in everything. I dont like wearing necklaces and I dont like watches in yellow gold(they look so yellow on my hand!!!). What can I add to my collection to make my watch go with the rest of my jewelry? Thanks in advance!





HADASSA said:


> Definitely the Lotus and Frivole Pave in WG or YG, because the pave version in the YG Frivole is very subtle.



Sorry didn't realize until @PennyD2911 mentioned that I had posted in VCA action thread. Will post in discussion thread.


----------



## SilverBen

I am still so in love with this!


----------



## PennyD2911

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Sorry didn't realize until @PennyD2911 mentioned that I had posted in VCA action thread. Will post in discussion thread.



I was meaning I had posted MY question in this thread by mistake, I wasn’t directing my comment at your post. [emoji5]


----------



## innerpeace85

PennyD2911 said:


> I was meaning I had posted MY question in this thread by mistake, I wasn’t directing my comment at your post. [emoji5]


Haha I didnt take it that way. I was posting in between work and I didnt see where I posted it until you mentioned it


----------



## PennyD2911

PennyD2911 said:


> I was meaning I had posted MY question in this thread by mistake, I wasn’t directing my comment at your post. [emoji5]


----------



## PennyD2911

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Haha I didnt take it that way. I was posting in between work and I didnt see where I posted it until you mentioned it



[emoji5]


----------



## geminigal1

swisshera said:


> I have been wearing the bracelet quite often lately. Sharing bird of paradise, butterfly ring and vintage Alhambra bracelet. Thanks for encouraging me to share.



Love the rings and the bracelet! Your photos are such eye candies. Please share more!


----------



## innerpeace85

Dressed up fr my son's Kindeergarten graduation party!!


----------



## PennyD2911

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Dressed up fr my son's Kindeergarten graduation party!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106347



Beautiful!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Love wearing this daily. Never even needs to come off except for cleaning.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Today’s stack [emoji16]


----------



## lasttotheparty

Natalie j said:


> Today’s stack [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107626


Beautiful! I've been contemplating the perlee beads bracelet for years. How are you enjoying yours?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkledolll

lasttotheparty said:


> Beautiful! I've been contemplating the perlee beads bracelet for years. How are you enjoying yours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I love them! They stack well with everything and are so easy to wear. I started with RG and wore it so much I decided to get WG as well. Can’t say enough good things about them, go for it [emoji16]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Today’s stack [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107626


You believed and "Lady Luck" smiled on you


----------



## lasttotheparty

Natalie j said:


> I love them! They stack well with everything and are so easy to wear. I started with RG and wore it so much I decided to get WG as well. Can’t say enough good things about them, go for it [emoji16]


Thank you for your response! You have beautiful pieces [emoji7]

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> Today’s stack [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107626



Wowza!!!!


----------



## lisawhit

Two of my favorite things, Hermes and Van Cleef


----------



## Notorious Pink

Repeat on the necklace, but this summer’s wardrobe has been mostly navy and white with some black...


----------



## lisawhit

BBC said:


> Repeat on the necklace, but this summer’s wardrobe has been mostly navy and white with some black...
> 
> View attachment 4110373


That necklace was made for you, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Lisa-SH

BBC said:


> Repeat on the necklace, but this summer’s wardrobe has been mostly navy and white with some black...
> 
> View attachment 4110373


Everything is so pretty, love the necklace and Constance Wallet.


----------



## Sparkledolll

BBC said:


> Repeat on the necklace, but this summer’s wardrobe has been mostly navy and white with some black...
> 
> View attachment 4110373



We are twins on the shawl. Wish we could be twins on the necklace too [emoji23]


----------



## Suzie

Not the best photo, but I am not good at Selfies.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lisawhit said:


> That necklace was made for you, absolutely stunning!



Thank you!!! 



Lisa-SH said:


> Everything is so pretty, love the necklace and Constance Wallet.



Thanks so much!!!



Natalie j said:


> We are twins on the shawl. Wish we could be twins on the necklace too [emoji23]



Thank you!!! I wish we were twins on a few of your beautiful pieces, too! [emoji8]

ETA: hoping to be twins on one of your bracelets soon [emoji6]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Suzie said:


> Not the best photo, but I am not good at Selfies.



Beautiful!!! Loooooove this on you!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> Wearing 2 Hermes Rose bangles + SO pink sevre bracelet and perlee clover ring in RG
> 
> View attachment 3619469


Pazt, is your Perlee Diamond Clover ring the "old" wider style or the new width?  I ordered mine on Friday and since I can't visit my boutique to see pieces IRL I'm trying to get an idea of the new width for this ring.  Thank you ♥️ for any info you can provide on the width of your ring.


----------



## PennyD2911

PennyD2911 said:


> Pazt, is your Perlee Diamond Clover ring the "old" wider style or the new width?  I ordered mine on Friday and since I can't visit my boutique to see pieces IRL I'm trying to get an idea of the new width for this ring.  Thank you [emoji813]️ for any info you can provide on the width of your ring.



@patz I forgot to tag you in my previous post, so I quoted it. [emoji846]


----------



## PennyD2911

Suzie said:


> Not the best photo, but I am not good at Selfies.


Beautiful! I love the onyx/WG 20 with your black/white jacket!


----------



## cece1

Suzie said:


> Not the best photo, but I am not good at Selfies.



This is stunning


----------



## 911snowball

Suzie, the necklace is so beautiful.  I have the bracelet and I love it. But the necklace is in a separate level of special- I think I need to put this in as my next SO. I should have bought it when it was available. Thank you so much for  the modeling shot.  You must be enjoying this piece immensely.  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Rami00

Super action shot!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Super action shot!



WOOOOOOW!!!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Suzie

BBC said:


> Beautiful!!! Loooooove this on you!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Suzie

cece1 said:


> This is stunning


Thank you, I am so happy with the necklace.


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful! I love the onyx/WG 20 with your black/white jacket!


Thank you Penny, I will get so much use out of it.


----------



## Suzie

911snowball said:


> Suzie, the necklace is so beautiful.  I have the bracelet and I love it. But the necklace is in a separate level of special- I think I need to put this in as my next SO. I should have bought it when it was available. Thank you so much for  the modeling shot.  You must be enjoying this piece immensely.  Congratulations!!!!



Thank you, yes, I just love it. I actually attached an extender so it would sit lower and it’s the first time I have worn it this way but I will be wearing it this way a lot more.


----------



## Suzie

911snowball said:


> Suzie, the necklace is so beautiful.  I have the bracelet and I love it. But the necklace is in a separate level of special- I think I need to put this in as my next SO. I should have bought it when it was available. Thank you so much for  the modeling shot.  You must be enjoying this piece immensely.  Congratulations!!!!


Do you think it will become a permanent piece they offer? It doesn’t seem fair to make it SO only and (30% more expensive).


----------



## PennyD2911

Suzie said:


> Thank you Penny, I will get so much use out of it.



VCA YG has my heart, but the onyx/WG is gorgeous!
Congrats!


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> Not the best photo, but I am not good at Selfies.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> VCA YG has my heart, but the onyx/WG is gorgeous!
> Congrats!


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you dear gagabag


----------



## Suzie

Rami00 said:


> Super action shot!


Stunning.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> Super action shot!


Rami this necklace looks gorgeous on you! Did you buy all 3? Looking forward to experiencing the mothership store this week!


----------



## swisshera

Suzie said:


> Not the best photo, but I am not good at Selfies.


You wear it so nicely! Thank you for sharing!


Rami00 said:


> Super action shot!


Congrats you did it!


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> Rami this necklace looks gorgeous on you! Did you buy all 3? Looking forward to experiencing the mothership store this week!


Thank you! We bought four - it was a girls trip to Paris so we all wanted a little something from Mothership store. There were at least five people reached out to me after I posted it on IG that they were planning to pick it up within couple of days too. I believe it's very popular.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! We bought four - it was a girls trip to Paris so we all wanted a little something from Mothership store. There were at least five people reached out to me after I posted it on IG that they were planning to pick it up within couple of days too. I believe it's very popular.



Love the thought of a girl’s trip in France! Hope you all had a blast. 
What a great piece to get while there.


----------



## pazt

PennyD2911 said:


> @patz I forgot to tag you in my previous post, so I quoted it. [emoji846]



Yes Penny - its the old wider version. - its half an inch wide. HTH!


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> Not the best photo, but I am not good at Selfies.



It’s gorgeous, congratulations!!


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> Yes Penny - its the old wider version. - its half an inch wide. HTH!



Thank you! A little part of me was hoping you'd say it was the newer version. [emoji1] I am sure I will be happy with the new width, but love the one you have!

I'm not sure of the new width, if anyone reading this post has the new width ring would you please share. TIA[emoji4]


----------



## Suzie

swisshera said:


> You wear it so nicely! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Congrats you did it!


Thank you swisshera.


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> It’s gorgeous, congratulations!!


Thank you Beth, so happy with the necklace.


----------



## Rami00

Not sure if I posted this before. Taken at the Vendôme boutique.


----------



## PhoenixH

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 4112624
> 
> Not sure if I posted this before. Taken at the Vendôme boutique.



You make every piece look stunning


----------



## Rami00

PhoenixH said:


> You make every piece look stunning


You are very sweet. Thank you


----------



## princessLIL

Mini frivole earrings in wg.


----------



## SilverBen

Just another action shot featuring my little guy


----------



## baghagg

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Just another action shot featuring my little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122701


 Your bracelets look great together and your dog is precious.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Just another action shot featuring my little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122701



Fabulous stack!!!

Wondering - do you often wear the VA bracelet and the love together? I am considering stacking like this but I don’t want to scratch either bracelet.


----------



## SilverBen

baghagg said:


> Your bracelets look great together and your dog is precious.



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## SilverBen

BBC said:


> Fabulous stack!!!
> 
> Wondering - do you often wear the VA bracelet and the love together? I am considering stacking like this but I don’t want to scratch either bracelet.



I do, almost daily. For the VA, The malachite is probably the softest stone offered in Alhambra line along with Lapis, so it has lost a bit of its original polish, but I do believe that is natural with the softer stones after a lot of wear. I used to wear it against my JUC and did notice it scratching the malachite stones quite a lot

As for the love, I haven’t noticed the VA bracelet contributing much wear to the love.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I do, almost daily. For the VA, The malachite is probably the softest stone offered in Alhambra line along with Lapis, so it has lost a bit of its original polish, but I do believe that is natural with the softer stones after a lot of wear. I used to wear it against my JUC and did notice it scratching the malachite stones quite a lot
> 
> As for the love, I haven’t noticed the VA bracelet contributing much wear to the love.



Thanks so much for your feedback. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## couturequeen

Wearing my Carnelian Sweet today.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Perlee and Alhambra stack [emoji16]


----------



## Fem1014

Natalie j said:


> Perlee and Alhambra stack [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127208



This is absolutely stunning. The onyx pave is on my wishlist. Thanks to your stack both the perlee are now too.


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> Perlee and Alhambra stack [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127208


You have a VCA lover's dream jewelry closet Natalie! So beautiful!! May I add that mind blowing rock doesn't hurt either..


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> Perlee and Alhambra stack [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127208



Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Fem1014 said:


> This is absolutely stunning. The onyx pave is on my wishlist. Thanks to your stack both the perlee are now too.



Thank you! The onyx/Pave breaks up the all white stack and gives it an edgy look I think. [emoji16]



Rami00 said:


> You have a VCA lover's dream jewelry closet Natalie! So beautiful!! May I add that mind blowing rock doesn't hurt either..



You are too sweet, Thanks Rami! [emoji8]



BBC said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!



Thank you my dear! [emoji1431][emoji1431]


----------



## Zucnarf

Natalie j said:


> Perlee and Alhambra stack [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127208



No words..
Beautiful...


----------



## Bethc

Natalie j said:


> Perlee and Alhambra stack [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127208



I love the way this looks together!! [emoji7]


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## PennyD2911

Natalie j said:


> Perlee and Alhambra stack [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127208



@Natalie j that is gorgeous! [emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Zucnarf said:


> No words..
> Beautiful...





Bethc said:


> I love the way this looks together!! [emoji7]





PennyD2911 said:


> @Natalie j that is gorgeous! [emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]



Thank you Ladies [emoji1431][emoji1431]


----------



## EpiFanatic

Natalie j said:


> Perlee and Alhambra stack [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127208



My dream stack![emoji7][emoji1374]


----------



## tulipfield

Natalie j said:


> Perlee and Alhambra stack [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127208



I usually prefer yellow or rose gold but you make white gold look phenomenal.


----------



## Notorious Pink

tulipfield said:


> I usually prefer yellow or rose gold but you make white gold look phenomenal.



I totally agree! I don’t really wear wg but this look is just WOW.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 4129104



Beautiful!!! Love the contrast with your hair. [emoji171][emoji172][emoji171]


----------



## Sparkledolll

EpiFanatic said:


> My dream stack![emoji7][emoji1374]





tulipfield said:


> I usually prefer yellow or rose gold but you make white gold look phenomenal.



Thank you so much! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ShyShy

Natalie j said:


> Perlee and Alhambra stack [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127208


You are truly a VCA bracelet queen!  Love your bracelets and stack


----------



## Sparkledolll

ShyShy said:


> You are truly a VCA bracelet queen!  Love your bracelets and stack



Thank you Shyshy! I love your collection, full of amazing pieces [emoji16]


----------



## Violet Bleu

BBC said:


> Beautiful!!! Love the contrast with your hair. [emoji171][emoji172][emoji171]


Thank you so much! I originally thought it clashed but decided to wear it anyways. I love it now that I’ve worn it a few times!


----------



## Meowwu

Sneaking shots in the office.


----------



## PhoenixH

Finally collected my bracelet after getting it shortened


----------



## Notorious Pink

PhoenixH said:


> Finally collected my bracelet after getting it shortened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131763



Stunning!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Styleanyone

PhoenixH said:


> Finally collected my bracelet after getting it shortened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131763


Beautiful bracelet, if you don’t mind- was it from US boutique? I was told none is in US with lazuli stones. I am currently searching for one with hope. Thank you


----------



## PhoenixH

Styleanyone said:


> Beautiful bracelet, if you don’t mind- was it from US boutique? I was told none is in US with lazuli stones. I am currently searching for one with hope. Thank you


Sorry, I got this from Singapore. Hope you find yours!


----------



## HADASSA

Styleanyone said:


> Beautiful bracelet, if you don’t mind- was it from US boutique? I was told none is in US with lazuli stones. I am currently searching for one with hope. Thank you


Apparently it's being offered at place Vendome as a walk-in. Maybe you can get someone in Paris to purchase for you.


----------



## HADASSA

Styleanyone said:


> Beautiful bracelet, if you don’t mind- was it from US boutique? I was told none is in US with lazuli stones. I am currently searching for one with hope. Thank you


Apparently it's being offered at place Vendome as a walk-in. Maybe you can get someone in Paris to purchase for you.

Got a strange error message and posted twice - sorry


----------



## Styleanyone

@PhoenixH  and @HADASSA , thank you for the messages. I am in the US and I guess I might just have to compromise on the one with onyx ☹️. Have an appointment next Sunday in the boutique to try the bracelet. Who knows, maybe I like it.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

HADASSA said:


> Apparently it's being offered at place Vendome as a walk-in. Maybe you can get someone in Paris to purchase for you.
> 
> Got a strange error message and posted twice - sorry


And when I called Paris immediately after I saw the post, they told me we had confused blue porcelain with lapis .... and the former is widely available! I think I am too determined to win back the lapis bracelet so now I will put myself on a self imposed VCA hiatus ....


----------



## HADASSA

Stardust Andromeda said:


> And when I called Paris immediately after I saw the post, they told me we had confused blue porcelain with lapis .... and the former is widely available! I think I am too determined to win back the lapis bracelet so now I will put myself on a self imposed VCA hiatus ....


Do these SAs think we are stupid - we know the difference between PORCELAIN (Clay) and LAPIS (a natural stone) !!! And it IS available to walk-ins 

I am looking elsewhere as well - wish it wasn't a Richemont company though, so I could have just boycott them altogether.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rocking Rock Crystal [emoji16]


----------



## MissAnnette

Rami00 said:


> Super action shot!



Buy one get TWO free? lol we wish! Love it!


----------



## Rami00

MissAnnette said:


> Buy one get TWO free? lol we wish! Love it!


hahaha! Right! We bought 4 pieces within two days time..


----------



## MissAnnette

Rami00 said:


> hahaha! Right! We bought 4 pieces within two days time..



Hahaha, yea I know, I follow you on instagram and lived vicariously through you and your friends when you were in Paris. Haven't been on this forum in a few weeks, just catching up on everything and now I'm adding more items to my wishlist. The enabling is real!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sweets day. I would like to add more, they’re so cute[emoji16]


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Natalie j said:


> Sweets day. I would like to add more, they’re so cute[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142509


Love how you stack them together. Such a fresh look!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Love how you stack them together. Such a fresh look!



Thank you [emoji16]


----------



## MoreTorque

Natalie j said:


> Rocking Rock Crystal [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136427



Curious to know how delicate is the rock crystal? Is it suited for daily wear?


----------



## Sparkledolll

MoreTorque said:


> Curious to know how delicate is the rock crystal? Is it suited for daily wear?



I’ve only had it for a week so I really don’t know. I’ve worn it all day 4-5 times stacked with other bracelets and it’s been fine so far.


----------



## sbelle

Some VCA butterfly love from IG
This is not me.


----------



## innerpeace85

Just received them after adjustments  and I am so happy with my choice


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Just received them after adjustments  and I am so happy with my choice
> View attachment 4145909


Another beautiful addition to your collection! Congrats!


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> Another beautiful addition to your collection! Congrats!


Thanks Rami


----------



## Hobbiezm

Natalie j said:


> Sweets day. I would like to add more, they’re so cute[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142509



@Natalie j - I lust after your collection but these sweets are giving me a tooth ache! [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hobbiezm said:


> @Natalie j - I lust after your collection but these sweets are giving me a tooth ache! [emoji7]



Lol thank you [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## EpiFanatic

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Just received them after adjustments  and I am so happy with my choice
> View attachment 4145909



Congratulations!  Glad you like the shortened length.


----------



## SDC2003

Wanted to share my new rose gold perlee signature bangle. I purchased it to stack with my love, but I’m actually loving it just by itself. I like my love but this vca bangle is just “wow.” Now I feel the urge to buy one in white gold. I am a jeans and tee shirt girl, but I am adoring the look of this bangle. It’s stunning and I’m so thrilled I decided to go with vca rather than another cartier. I think I may now be hooked on vca. I suddenly understand the obsession. Already plotting a few other purchase. Yikes!! Thank you for letting me share and for those of you who provided input on what and which color I should get!


----------



## Styleanyone

@SDC2003 , congratulations on your new love


----------



## JeanGranger

Natalie j said:


> Sweets day. I would like to add more, they’re so cute[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142509



Which is your favourite? For the single charm


----------



## Sparkledolll

Mai1981 said:


> Which is your favourite? For the single charm



The diamond clover as I don’t have to take care of it. The others you have to take off to shower etc...


----------



## Sparkledolll

Happy Sunday [emoji3] Grey MOP is amazing, love the flashes of green and pink [emoji178]


----------



## couturequeen

Fall in love with these each time I put them on!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Natalie j said:


> Happy Sunday [emoji3] Grey MOP is amazing, love the flashes of green and pink [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147640


This stack is to die for!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Happy Sunday [emoji3] Grey MOP is amazing, love the flashes of green and pink [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147640


Your gray mop bracelet is exceptionally beautiful!


----------



## Kkho

Don’t think I have posted here much but just wanted to share. Was so pleased when DH presented me with these a few days ago for our anniversary. He is not a fan of my H bag addiction but thankfully he approves of VC. Yeah ...


----------



## cece1

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4150401
> 
> Don’t think I have posted here much but just wanted to share. Was so pleased when DH presented me with these a few days ago for our anniversary. He is not a fan of my H bag addiction but thankfully he approves of VC. Yeah ...


Beautiful gift!!  Happy anniversary!!!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> You look so pretty and your Constance is a wonderful color, especially for Summer.
> Can you please share the specs?[emoji813]


So sorry tgg, just saw your comment. Thank you for your kind compliment. The Constance is size 24 and the color is bleu paon in epsom.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> So sorry tgg, just saw your comment. Thank you for your kind compliment. The Constance is size 24 and the color is bleu paon in epsom.


Thank you for your kind response. 
Your bag is gorgeous!
Perfect size


----------



## SilverBen

Perlee ring, searching for a good ring to stack with it. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## Styleanyone

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4150401
> 
> Don’t think I have posted here much but just wanted to share. Was so pleased when DH presented me with these a few days ago for our anniversary. He is not a fan of my H bag addiction but thankfully he approves of VC. Yeah ...


Beautiful. Please post a photo wearing them


----------



## Meowwu

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Perlee ring, searching for a good ring to stack with it. Suggestions welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151601


Another perlee in different gold! Lol


----------



## Bethc

My new Selfridges LE carnelian bracelet with my yg Love and Alahambra [emoji173]️


----------



## innerpeace85

Bethc said:


> My new Selfridges LE carnelian bracelet with my yg Love and Alahambra [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152355


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## ccfun

Bethc said:


> My new Selfridges LE carnelian bracelet with my yg Love and Alahambra [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152355



Fabulous


----------



## ccfun

Natalie j said:


> Happy Sunday [emoji3] Grey MOP is amazing, love the flashes of green and pink [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147640



Love that GMOP!!!


----------



## Marmotte

My Alhambra Vintage ring in Yellow Gold and Tiger Eye


----------



## Bling&Bags

My first VCA! Malachite VA bracelet. Love it so much  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Bling&Bags said:


> My first VCA! Malachite VA bracelet. Love it so much  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153098


Totally love the green and the little extra dangling off.


----------



## Bling&Bags

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Totally love the green and the little extra dangling off.


Thank you! That’s my version of “shortening” the bracelet. Have a couple months to decide if I want to get it properly shortened to suit my wrist


----------



## aquahot

A new sweet alhambra 16 pink gold necklace


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bling&Bags said:


> Thank you! That’s my version of “shortening” the bracelet. Have a couple months to decide if I want to get it properly shortened to suit my wrist


Your malachite bracelet is beautiful!
I would definitely shorten it.


----------



## kimber418

aquahot said:


> A new sweet alhambra 16 pink gold necklace



Love your 16 pink gold sweet alhambra!   I also love how the flowers on your dress look like sweet alhambras   Gorgeous!


----------



## birkin10600

My new to me Onyx Magic pendant.


----------



## doloresmia

birkin10600 said:


> My new to me Onyx Magic pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157542



Love the ebene too!


----------



## birkin10600

doloresmia said:


> Love the ebene too!


Thank you dear! You have a keen eye for detail. I love this evelyne tpm all leather strap in barenia leather.


----------



## Suzie

birkin10600 said:


> My new to me Onyx Magic pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157542


You are the magic pendan Queen.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Bling&Bags said:


> Thank you! That’s my version of “shortening” the bracelet. Have a couple months to decide if I want to get it properly shortened to suit my wrist



Definitely have VCA shorten yours. Their new system works really well, and is pretty quick.


----------



## birkin10600

Suzie said:


> You are the magic pendan Queen.


Awww... so sweet of you. Thank you Suzie.


----------



## Suzie

birkin10600 said:


> Awww... so sweet of you. Thank you Suzie.


And you wear them so well. I wish they would start making them again.


----------



## sammix3

AllisonFay said:


> Definitely have VCA shorten yours. Their new system works really well, and is pretty quick.



What’s the new system?


----------



## birkin10600

Suzie said:


> And you wear them so well. I wish they would start making them again.


Thank you. VCA are you listening?


----------



## mylilsnowy

Love my BTF butterfly ring. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

sammix3 said:


> What’s the new system?



They have bracelets premade in store with specific links taken out for you to try on before you decide.


----------



## PennyD2911

mylilsnowy said:


> Love my BTF butterfly ring. Thanks for letting me share!



Everything in this pic is beautiful!


----------



## mylilsnowy

PennyD2911 said:


> Everything in this pic is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## sammix3

AllisonFay said:


> They have bracelets premade in store with specific links taken out for you to try on before you decide.



Oh yes I’ve seen that.  I think it’s great!


----------



## Notorious Pink

mylilsnowy said:


> Love my BTF butterfly ring. Thanks for letting me share!



This is so beautiful. Love it all!!!


----------



## mylilsnowy

BBC said:


> This is so beautiful. Love it all!!!


Thank you!


----------



## marina harbor




----------



## bhurry

marina harbor said:


> View attachment 4162346


What ring is that next to your vca onyx?  Seems like it sits perfectly with your onyx


----------



## marina harbor

bhurry said:


> What ring is that next to your vca onyx?  Seems like it sits perfectly with your onyx


Tks!
Its my gold wedding band!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

AllisonFay said:


> They have bracelets premade in store with specific links taken out for you to try on before you decide.


VCA HK taught me to twist my bracelets (about 3 times) and the links will automatically shorten. Pretty smart idea!


----------



## birkin10600

My new to me Magic Onyx pendant in action. I been looking for this pendant for a long time, finally my personal shopper/ relative who lives in Japan found it and for a good price too. I am happy. Too bad VCA don't make this pendant anymore. I love the size, not too big, it's just the right size for casual days.


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> My new to me Magic Onyx pendant in action. I been looking for this pendant for a long time, finally my personal shopper/ relative who lives in Japan found it and for a good price too. I am happy. Too bad VCA don't make this pendant anymore. I love the size, not too big, it's just the right size for casual days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163008
> View attachment 4163010



It’s really the perfect combination of statement yet under the radar. Congrats on this pretty find.


----------



## birkin10600

nicole0612 said:


> It’s really the perfect combination of statement yet under the radar. Congrats on this pretty find.


Thank you dear![emoji173]


----------



## OKComputer

Added the mixed magic bracelet to my collection!


----------



## Styleanyone

@OKComputer , I love the way you wear it with love bracelet


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

OKComputer said:


> Added the mixed magic bracelet to my collection!
> View attachment 4163435


I love the way the motif dangles off!


----------



## Rami00

OKComputer said:


> Added the mixed magic bracelet to my collection!
> View attachment 4163435


Congratulations! Looks so nice on you.


----------



## Meowwu

Office mugshot.


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> Office mugshot.
> View attachment 4165215


The rock crystal looks so pretty on you, and I love how your VCA bracelets complement the Hermes ring.


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> The rock crystal looks so pretty on you, and I love how your VCA bracelets complement the Hermes ring.


Thank you!  Today is the rock crystal bracelets maiden voyage. I can definitely see myself wearing it a lot as it is quite subtle and easy to wear.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Meowwu said:


> Thank you!  Today is the rock crystal bracelets maiden voyage. I can definitely see myself wearing it a lot as it is quite subtle and easy to wear.


You tempt me to want to hunt for rock crystals alhambra!


----------



## Meowwu

Stardust Andromeda said:


> You tempt me to want to hunt for rock crystals alhambra!


Hee. Do! It’s a versatile piece. And we can twin.


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> Thank you!  Today is the rock crystal bracelets maiden voyage. I can definitely see myself wearing it a lot as it is quite subtle and easy to wear.



Absolutely, it looks like it could go from ladylike to edgy and anywhere in between.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Meowwu said:


> Hee. Do! It’s a versatile piece. And we can twin.


Let me call Place Vendome and New Bond Street after ... 20 more minutes - I suspect that they think I am a little too obsessed but with so many of us drooling over their pieces, I might just be considered ok.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Meowwu said:


> Office mugshot.
> View attachment 4165215



I need to bring out my crystal bracelet soon too! But I am terribly worried about scratching as crystal is so soft and it seems like any scratch could show easily on the translucent surface...  how do you feel wearing them?


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> Absolutely, it looks like it could go from ladylike to edgy and anywhere in between.


Agreed. I think it makes a great casual bracelet.


----------



## Meowwu

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Let me call Place Vendome and New Bond Street after ... 20 more minutes - I suspect that they think I am a little too obsessed but with so many of us drooling over their pieces, I might just be considered ok.



I am sure they are quite used to it. I hope they will have good news for you shortly.


----------



## Meowwu

mirrorbeyond said:


> I need to bring out my crystal bracelet soon too! But I am terribly worried about scratching as crystal is so soft and it seems like any scratch could show easily on the translucent surface...  how do you feel wearing them?


I think you will enjoy it. RC is actually quite hard. It has a Moh’s scale of 7, so a lot harder than malachite or mother of pearl. It’d be like carnelian or onyx. Given the hardness, I was pretty carefree with wearing it. I wore it during working hours yesterday and didn’t see any scratch when I took it off yesterday.


----------



## mylilsnowy

Happy Friday! Wearing my frivole btf 
ring. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Meowwu said:


> I think you will enjoy it. RC is actually quite hard. It has a Moh’s scale of 7, so a lot harder than malachite or mother of pearl. It’d be like carnelian or onyx. Given the hardness, I was pretty carefree with wearing it. I wore it during working hours yesterday and didn’t see any scratch when I took it off yesterday.



Oh good to know!  I used to have a crystal bracelet that I loved so much but got multiple scratches throughout the years as I wore it every single day.  But I was a teenager that time so a bit careless.


----------



## Meowwu

mirrorbeyond said:


> Oh good to know!  I used to have a crystal bracelet that I loved so much but got multiple scratches throughout the years as I wore it every single day.  But I was a teenager that time so a bit careless.


I view scratches as badges of honour. lol 

I know though that VCA is able to replace Alhambra motifs at a charge but not sure if they’d do that for RC.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Meowwu said:


> I am sure they are quite used to it. I hope they will have good news for you shortly.


By now, all the limited edition pieces launched in May have been picked up. Not surprising given the interest on this site. I suspect VCA may produce more throughout the remainder of the year - that could be why some of us are getting the calls only in August. Fingers cross more calls will come.


----------



## Meowwu

Stardust Andromeda said:


> By now, all the limited edition pieces launched in May have been picked up. Not surprising given the interest on this site. I suspect VCA may produce more throughout the remainder of the year - that could be why some of us are getting the calls only in August. Fingers cross more calls will come.


Agreed! We are a strong bunch! Lol 

It sounds like VCA will continue to manufacture limited edition pieces but in limited quantity as the material becomes available. Also, it depends on the regions. Paris head quarter decides which region gets what and how many, as well as how any limited edition should be distributed. I am lucky in this sense as my local boutique is a new boutique and as such the distribution isn’t based entirely on purchase history.


----------



## valnsw

Not exactly an action shot but here’s my new Pg pave gmop earclips! 

Put one of my yg pave VA earclips in the centre to compare to the pg pave. There’s definitely a difference between yg and pg but probably more discernible when put next to each other.


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> Not exactly an action shot but here’s my new Pg pave gmop earclips!
> 
> Put one of my yg pave VA earclips in the centre to compare to the pg pave. There’s definitely a difference between yg and pg but probably more discernible when put next to each other.



Aaaaaah!!!! I LOVE these!!!

You had me super-excited there for a moment because I thought you had bought both the regular pg pave and the drops. I have pg pave and I *know* it’s silly to have both but [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Not exactly an action shot but here’s my new Pg pave gmop earclips!
> 
> Put one of my yg pave VA earclips in the centre to compare to the pg pave. There’s definitely a difference between yg and pg but probably more discernible when put next to each other.


These are gorgeous!!
If you haven’t posted an action shot yet, please do.


----------



## valnsw

BBC said:


> Aaaaaah!!!! I LOVE these!!!
> 
> You had me super-excited there for a moment because I thought you had bought both the regular pg pave and the drops. I have pg pave and I *know* it’s silly to have both but [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



The yg pave earclips were bought few years ago. I couldn’t justify getting both pg pave and yg pave in single motif and since I was on the lookout for 2 motif earclips, these came at a good time. 

Well, vca certainly makes us defy logic at times so I won’t be surprised if there are people out there who have both the pg pave and this. 

It was really a hard toss up between the earclips and the bracelet

If the 2 motif pg pave gmop earclips are on your wishlist, hope I have enabled you. 



texasgirliegirl said:


> These are gorgeous!!
> If you haven’t posted an action shot yet, please do.



Unfortunately, no action shot yet. When I do wear them out on another sunny day, I will


----------



## mirrorbeyond

valnsw said:


> Not exactly an action shot but here’s my new Pg pave gmop earclips!
> 
> Put one of my yg pave VA earclips in the centre to compare to the pg pave. There’s definitely a difference between yg and pg but probably more discernible when put next to each other.



These were top of my wishlist among the 50th anniversary pieces.  But after the purchase of two bracelets, I need to save up first before considering them again...  meanwhile, pls do post mod shots for me to drool over...


----------



## valnsw

mirrorbeyond said:


> These were top of my wishlist among the 50th anniversary pieces.  But after the purchase of two bracelets, I need to save up first before considering them again...  meanwhile, pls do post mod shots for me to drool over...



Yes I know how you feel. I came out of the boutique obsessed with the earclips first then tried on the bracelet. Seriously I was contemplating the bracelet as it seemed like much better value *thinking* as there were 5 motifs at lower price point and it’s so pretty on the wrist. But my wrist is too small for the standard length of the wrist  which means I have to shorten it.

Earclips won in the end. 

Sure, once I get a chance, will take some mod shots


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> Yes I know how you feel. I came out of the boutique obsessed with the earclips first then tried on the bracelet. Seriously I was contemplating the bracelet as it seemed like much better value *thinking* as there were 5 motifs at lower price point and it’s so pretty on the wrist. But my wrist is too small for the standard length of the wrist  which means I have to shorten it.
> 
> Earclips won in the end.
> 
> Sure, once I get a chance, will take some mod shots



Well, you can have the bracelet shortened. They give you the links they remove so they can always be added again.

I went for the bracelet but yeah, these earrings are kinda on the list, too...but I think I should get the YG Pave frivole first. [emoji173]️


----------



## Cavalier Girl

VCA 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 20 motif turq. Vintage Alhambra in GW and lapis/turq. Verdura ring.  Please excuse all my wrinkles and spots, but I'm OLD!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif turq. Vintage Alhambra in GW and lapis/turq. Verdura ring.  Please excuse all my wrinkles and spots, but I'm OLD!


You just made me laugh out LOUD.


----------



## valnsw

BBC said:


> Well, you can have the bracelet shortened. They give you the links they remove so they can always be added again.
> 
> I went for the bracelet but yeah, these earrings are kinda on the list, too...but I think I should get the YG Pave frivole first. [emoji173]️



Yes I know there’s the option of shortening, but I was toying with the idea of linking to my 10 motif mop but somehow the combination looks weird to me...

Yes, the yg frivole pave earclips will go well with your carnelian 10 motif necklace. Alternative for you to wear instead of your pg pave earclips.


----------



## valnsw

Cavalier Girl said:


> VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif turq. Vintage Alhambra in GW and lapis/turq. Verdura ring.  Please excuse all my wrinkles and spots, but I'm OLD!



Love your carefree way and confidence of wearing what you like, it shows in your photo  perfect summer attire and accessories. Hope I can be like you as I get older.


----------



## Addicted to bags

birkin10600 said:


> My new to me Magic Onyx pendant in action. I been looking for this pendant for a long time, finally my personal shopper/ relative who lives in Japan found it and for a good price too. I am happy. Too bad VCA don't make this pendant anymore. I love the size, not too big, it's just the right size for casual days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163008
> View attachment 4163010


I like your sunnies! Can I ask what brand they are?


----------



## valnsw

Please excuse my untidy hair. The gmop is really hard to capture. At certain angle is with green flashes, next moment with some pink flashes and then at another angle looks charcoal grey / black. 

It’s really a chameleon colour. Wondering why the holiday pendant few years ago didn’t wow me. Maybe it’s MAGIC *haha* (excuse my pun).


----------



## PennyD2911

Cavalier Girl said:


> VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif turq. Vintage Alhambra in GW and lapis/turq. Verdura ring.  Please excuse all my wrinkles and spots, but I'm OLD!



P, you look great! At almost 58 I am beginning to try to think of myself as mature instead of old. [emoji3]

[emoji256][emoji172][emoji256][emoji172] love the turquoise VA 20  [emoji256][emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> You just made me laugh out LOUD.



Tehe!  I often do as I pass a mirror, TGG!  I'll be 70 my next birthday, and am so grateful to have finally started embracing my gray hair, wrinkles and sun spotted skin.  Not to mention comfy clothes have become my best friend.  . They've all become my proud badge of a life well lived.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Valnsw, I love these earring on you!  They look amazing with your coloring.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Please excuse my untidy hair. The gmop is really hard to capture. At certain angle is with green flashes, next moment with some pink flashes and then at another angle looks charcoal grey / black.
> 
> It’s really a chameleon colour. Wondering why the holiday pendant few years ago didn’t wow me. Maybe it’s MAGIC *haha* (excuse my pun).


Oh Valnsw! These are gorgeous on you!!
Perfect choice, no doubt. Seeing how beautifully you wear these, I can understand why you selected the earrings over the bracelet. 
Thank you for sharing these photos.
You have amazing pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Tehe!  I often do as I pass a mirror, TGG!  I'll be 70 my next birthday, and am so grateful to have finally started embracing my gray hair, wrinkles and sun spotted skin.  Not to mention comfy clothes have become my best friend.  . They've all become my proud badge of a life well lived.


What a fabulous attitude. 
Perfect wisdom


----------



## EpiFanatic

Meowwu said:


> Office mugshot.
> View attachment 4165215



The RC looks so romantic!


----------



## nicole0612

Cavalier Girl said:


> VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif turq. Vintage Alhambra in GW and lapis/turq. Verdura ring.  Please excuse all my wrinkles and spots, but I'm OLD!


What a great combo, you wear it so well!


----------



## nicole0612

valnsw said:


> Please excuse my untidy hair. The gmop is really hard to capture. At certain angle is with green flashes, next moment with some pink flashes and then at another angle looks charcoal grey / black.
> 
> It’s really a chameleon colour. Wondering why the holiday pendant few years ago didn’t wow me. Maybe it’s MAGIC *haha* (excuse my pun).


Thank you for the photos; they look beautiful on you!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Cavalier Girl said:


> VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif turq. Vintage Alhambra in GW and lapis/turq. Verdura ring.  Please excuse all my wrinkles and spots, but I'm OLD!


The 20-M turquoise looks amazing on you! And I absolutely love the ring. Someday, I will hit 70 and I hope I can rock my VCA pieces like you!


----------



## valnsw

Thank you all ladies for your compliments 



Cavalier Girl said:


> Valnsw, I love these earring on you!  They look amazing with your coloring.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh Valnsw! These are gorgeous on you!!
> Perfect choice, no doubt. Seeing how beautifully you wear these, I can understand why you selected the earrings over the bracelet.
> Thank you for sharing these photos.
> You have amazing pieces.



Your have some amazing pieces too  
Love to see any of them in action. 



nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for the photos; they look beautiful on you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalier Girl said:


> VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif turq. Vintage Alhambra in GW and lapis/turq. Verdura ring.  Please excuse all my wrinkles and spots, but I'm OLD!



You look BEAUTIFUL, CG!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> Yes I know there’s the option of shortening, but I was toying with the idea of linking to my 10 motif mop but somehow the combination looks weird to me...
> 
> Yes, the yg frivole pave earclips will go well with your carnelian 10 motif necklace. Alternative for you to wear instead of your pg pave earclips.



Great memory! Yes, I don’t need many more earrings, but I am really considering these...especially after seeing your GORGEOUS photos! Wow, they look sooooo amazing on you!!! But yes, the YG pave frivole first for the carnelian and for the 6-motif, and also will be adding the blue agate next year.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, BBC!


----------



## Candice0985

Cavalier Girl said:


> VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif turq. Vintage Alhambra in GW and lapis/turq. Verdura ring.  Please excuse all my wrinkles and spots, but I'm OLD!


You look beautiful!


----------



## WingNut

valnsw said:


> Please excuse my untidy hair. The gmop is really hard to capture. At certain angle is with green flashes, next moment with some pink flashes and then at another angle looks charcoal grey / black.
> 
> It’s really a chameleon colour. Wondering why the holiday pendant few years ago didn’t wow me. Maybe it’s MAGIC *haha* (excuse my pun).


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Meowwu

EpiFanatic said:


> The RC looks so romantic!


Thank you. It is such a chameleon, open to interpretation depending on what it’s paired with.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Candice0985 said:


> You look beautiful!



Thank you, Candace!  It's very freeing to care less about how you look, but more about how you feel.  The best thing about aging is learning what's important in life.

I adore seeing the pictures of all the beautiful women here enjoying their treasures!  Just because I'm showing my age doesn't mean I don't admire seeing all the gorgeous younger women here.  As I told a fellow tPFer this morning, I embrace every single line and crease on my face....each was acquired through laughter or tears.   Now, the saggy skin.....gravity is still a *****!


----------



## champagne_xoxo

I’ve been on the VCA forum researching tirelessly for the perfect VCA piece for my birthday.

I went in wanting the Magic MOP pendant, and ended up with a 10 motif onyx necklace and 5 motif onyx bracelet.

The magic was just far too large on my 5’0 frame. 

Trying the 10 motif on me was when I realized the 10 motif was a very special design that I don’t see very often because the alhambra motif goes all the way around my neck vs. a pendant that is more of a typical necklace with a charm that hangs in the middle.

I went for the onyx because I’m on the paler side and I liked how the onyx popped against my skin. MOP was very pretty vs onyx was very glam.


----------



## birkin10600

Addicted to bags said:


> I like your sunnies! Can I ask what brand they are?


Oh it's not branded, I bought it because I love the design style of this sunnies. [emoji4]


----------



## cece1

champagne_xoxo said:


> I’ve been on the VCA forum researching tirelessly for the perfect VCA piece for my birthday.
> 
> I went in wanting the Magic MOP pendant, and ended up with a 10 motif onyx necklace and 5 motif onyx bracelet.
> 
> The magic was just far too large on my 5’0 frame.
> 
> Trying the 10 motif on me was when I realized the 10 motif was a very special design that I don’t see very often because the alhambra motif goes all the way around my neck vs. a pendant that is more of a typical necklace with a charm that hangs in the middle.
> 
> I went for the onyx because I’m on the paler side and I liked how the onyx popped against my skin. MOP was very pretty vs onyx was very glam.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168926
> View attachment 4168927


The 10 motif looks stunning on you!!  Congrats!!


----------



## WingNut

champagne_xoxo said:


> I’ve been on the VCA forum researching tirelessly for the perfect VCA piece for my birthday.
> 
> I went in wanting the Magic MOP pendant, and ended up with a 10 motif onyx necklace and 5 motif onyx bracelet.
> 
> The magic was just far too large on my 5’0 frame.
> 
> Trying the 10 motif on me was when I realized the 10 motif was a very special design that I don’t see very often because the alhambra motif goes all the way around my neck vs. a pendant that is more of a typical necklace with a charm that hangs in the middle.
> 
> I went for the onyx because I’m on the paler side and I liked how the onyx popped against my skin. MOP was very pretty vs onyx was very glam.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168926
> View attachment 4168927



The Onyx looks stunning with your pale skin and dark hair!


----------



## etoupebirkin

champagne_xoxo said:


> I’ve been on the VCA forum researching tirelessly for the perfect VCA piece for my birthday.
> 
> I went in wanting the Magic MOP pendant, and ended up with a 10 motif onyx necklace and 5 motif onyx bracelet.
> 
> The magic was just far too large on my 5’0 frame.
> 
> Trying the 10 motif on me was when I realized the 10 motif was a very special design that I don’t see very often because the alhambra motif goes all the way around my neck vs. a pendant that is more of a typical necklace with a charm that hangs in the middle.
> 
> I went for the onyx because I’m on the paler side and I liked how the onyx popped against my skin. MOP was very pretty vs onyx was very glam.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168926
> View attachment 4168927


The 10-motif onyx was the perfect choice!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

champagne_xoxo said:


> I’ve been on the VCA forum researching tirelessly for the perfect VCA piece for my birthday.
> 
> I went in wanting the Magic MOP pendant, and ended up with a 10 motif onyx necklace and 5 motif onyx bracelet.
> 
> The magic was just far too large on my 5’0 frame.
> 
> Trying the 10 motif on me was when I realized the 10 motif was a very special design that I don’t see very often because the alhambra motif goes all the way around my neck vs. a pendant that is more of a typical necklace with a charm that hangs in the middle.
> 
> I went for the onyx because I’m on the paler side and I liked how the onyx popped against my skin. MOP was very pretty vs onyx was very glam.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168926
> View attachment 4168927



Fabulous choice - the onyx is just stunning on you!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm in totally agreement.  The onyx looks fantastic on you!


----------



## valnsw

champagne_xoxo said:


> I’ve been on the VCA forum researching tirelessly for the perfect VCA piece for my birthday.
> 
> I went in wanting the Magic MOP pendant, and ended up with a 10 motif onyx necklace and 5 motif onyx bracelet.
> 
> The magic was just far too large on my 5’0 frame.
> 
> Trying the 10 motif on me was when I realized the 10 motif was a very special design that I don’t see very often because the alhambra motif goes all the way around my neck vs. a pendant that is more of a typical necklace with a charm that hangs in the middle.
> 
> I went for the onyx because I’m on the paler side and I liked how the onyx popped against my skin. MOP was very pretty vs onyx was very glam.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168926
> View attachment 4168927



The onyx looks great on you!


----------



## PennyD2911

champagne_xoxo said:


> I’ve been on the VCA forum researching tirelessly for the perfect VCA piece for my birthday.
> 
> I went in wanting the Magic MOP pendant, and ended up with a 10 motif onyx necklace and 5 motif onyx bracelet.
> 
> The magic was just far too large on my 5’0 frame.
> 
> Trying the 10 motif on me was when I realized the 10 motif was a very special design that I don’t see very often because the alhambra motif goes all the way around my neck vs. a pendant that is more of a typical necklace with a charm that hangs in the middle.
> 
> I went for the onyx because I’m on the paler side and I liked how the onyx popped against my skin. MOP was very pretty vs onyx was very glam.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168926
> View attachment 4168927



You definitely made the right choice! The onyx 10 motif looks perfect on you. You wear it beautifully!
Congrats[emoji256]


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

WingNut said:


> The Onyx looks stunning with your pale skin and dark hair!



YES!!! This is making me rethink my approach to selecting jewelry. Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

Cavalier Girl said:


> VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif turq. Vintage Alhambra in GW and lapis/turq. Verdura ring.  Please excuse all my wrinkles and spots, but I'm OLD!


You are gorgeous Love how you wear the 20 motif casually!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif turq. Vintage Alhambra in GW and lapis/turq. Verdura ring.  Please excuse all my wrinkles and spots, but I'm OLD!


Age is just a number, CG. You look wonderful!!   The turquoise is beautiful...one of my favorites.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

chaneljewel said:


> Age is just a number, CG. You look wonderful!!   The turquoise is beautiful...one of my favorites.


I wish I could have turn back time and picked up a turquoise 10M necklace ...


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Thank you all for your kind words. I wouldn't have been able to take the plunge without the wealth of information I found here on purseforum. Thank you as always 



cece1 said:


> The 10 motif looks stunning on you!!  Congrats!!





WingNut said:


> The Onyx looks stunning with your pale skin and dark hair!





etoupebirkin said:


> The 10-motif onyx was the perfect choice!!!





BBC said:


> Fabulous choice - the onyx is just stunning on you!!!





Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm in totally agreement.  The onyx looks fantastic on you!





valnsw said:


> The onyx looks great on you!





PennyD2911 said:


> You definitely made the right choice! The onyx 10 motif looks perfect on you. You wear it beautifully!
> Congrats[emoji256]





AllisonFay said:


> YES!!! This is making me rethink my approach to selecting jewelry. Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I cannot decide which one I like best on you.  The Onyx is very pretty on you.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I expect this will be last VCA purchase of the year.  

Large YG Frivole pave pendant.


----------



## cece1

Cavalier Girl said:


> I expect this will be last VCA purchase of the year.
> 
> Large YG Frivole pave pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4170894


This is so stunning!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

cece1 said:


> This is so stunning!!  Congrats!!!



Thank you, cece.  I'm already in love with it!


----------



## 7777777

Cavalier Girl said:


> I expect this will be last VCA purchase of the year.
> 
> Large YG Frivole pave pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4170894


I love it, so beautiful!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Cavalier Girl said:


> I expect this will be last VCA purchase of the year.
> 
> Large YG Frivole pave pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4170894


That’s what I tell myself after each purchase until I tell myself i have worked hard enough to indulge just a bit more! Wahahahaha


----------



## Suzie

Cavalier Girl said:


> I expect this will be last VCA purchase of the year.
> 
> Large YG Frivole pave pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4170894


Oh wow, how stunning!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalier Girl said:


> I expect this will be last VCA purchase of the year.
> 
> Large YG Frivole pave pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4170894



Sooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Suzie said:


> Oh wow, how stunning!!!!!



Thank you, Suzie!  This is my first short VCA necklace.  Nor looking forward to uphill battle to try to get VCA to change the clasp for me.  I have other pieces with the newer flat clasp, but they're all long.  Connecting this one is a challenge to say the least.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, BBC!


----------



## Toronto24

Cavalier Girl said:


> I expect this will be last VCA purchase of the year.
> 
> Large YG Frivole pave pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4170894



Cavalier Girl you wear your pieces so beautifully. I love them. I have the smaller size necklace- your pics have made me wish I got this size!


----------



## Rami00

Cavalier Girl said:


> I expect this will be last VCA purchase of the year.
> Large YG Frivole pave pendant.
> View attachment 4170894


So worth it to stay on the ban island! You wear it so well.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> I expect this will be last VCA purchase of the year.
> 
> Large YG Frivole pave pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4170894


Looks fantastic on you!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I expect this will be last VCA purchase of the year.
> 
> Large YG Frivole pave pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4170894


Truly stunning!


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## lovieluvslux

Beautiful!  I call this hiking with class and elegance.


----------



## ccfun

Cavalier Girl said:


> I expect this will be last VCA purchase of the year.
> 
> Large YG Frivole pave pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4170894



Twinsie with you on this one! You wear it so well I purchased it last year after consulting with a lovely member here


----------



## ccfun

lynne_ross said:


> I can never be accused of not wearing my jewelry enough - went hiking up a few mountains in NH USA today with vca bracelet and necklace - here's a pic of the bracelet at the top



So beautiful!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lynne_ross said:


> I can never be accused of not wearing my jewelry enough - went hiking up a few mountains in NH USA today with vca bracelet and necklace - here's a pic of the bracelet at the top



Lynne, I absolutely love this!


----------



## PennyD2911

lynne_ross said:


> I can never be accused of not wearing my jewelry enough - went hiking up a few mountains in NH USA today with vca bracelet and necklace - here's a pic of the bracelet at the top



Beautiful!  I wear my diamond clover bracelet everywhere I go. No special occasion piece for me, I love it too much![emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]


----------



## Glamslam

no, you look great!

I love your 20 motifs sautoir turquoise, mine is in white gold, what a gorgeous lapiz ring



Cavalier Girl said:


> VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif turq. Vintage Alhambra in GW and lapis/turq. Verdura ring.  Please excuse all my wrinkles and spots, but I'm OLD!


----------



## kimber418

lynne_ross said:


> I can never be accused of not wearing my jewelry enough - went hiking up a few mountains in NH USA today with vca bracelet and necklace - here's a pic of the bracelet at the top


Love this!  _ I=


lynne_ross said:



			I can never be accused of not wearing my jewelry enough - went hiking up a few mountains in NH USA today with vca bracelet and necklace - here's a pic of the bracelet at the top[/QUOTE

*Love this Lynne!   I wear at least one piece of VCA everyday.  If I had to "be dressed up" to wear VCA my collection would sit in the safe!   My life is very casual and I love wearing my pieces casually........ Great photo!*

Click to expand...

_


----------



## aquahot

Loving my sweet Alhambra pink gold necklace...


----------



## Bling&Bags

aquahot said:


> Loving my sweet Alhambra pink gold necklace...


Those malachite magic earrings lovely too!!


----------



## aquahot

Bling&Bags said:


> Those malachite magic earrings lovely too!!


Thank you my dear


----------



## texasgirliegirl

aquahot said:


> Loving my sweet Alhambra pink gold necklace...


I love your malachite earrings even more 
Here is a great example of how well VCA pink gold pairs with yg, too.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh no, now I think I may need the long pink gold.  Your malachite earrings are exceptional!


----------



## lynne_ross

aquahot said:


> Loving my sweet Alhambra pink gold necklace...


Love both these pieces!


----------



## aquahot

Thank you ladies lynne_ross, Cavalier Girl, texasgirliegirl


----------



## aquahot

lynne_ross said:


> I can never be accused of not wearing my jewelry enough - went hiking up a few mountains in NH USA today with vca bracelet and necklace - here's a pic of the bracelet at the top


Your gorgeous bracelet is on my 2019 wishlist. Stunning!


----------



## Meowwu

Just toying with the idea of white gold and yellow gold. The combination looks so plain.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Cavalier Girl said:


> VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif turq. Vintage Alhambra in GW and lapis/turq. Verdura ring.  Please excuse all my wrinkles and spots, but I'm OLD!



You are stunning!!!  That necklace looks fabulous on you!


----------



## ava&ava

Has anyone seen the new perlee bangle?


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Meowwu said:


> Just toying with the idea of white gold and yellow gold. The combination looks so plain.
> View attachment 4177505


Wow is this a new stone? I have never seen a transparent stone !!


----------



## Meowwu

Obsessed_girl said:


> Wow is this a new stone? I have never seen a transparent stone !!


It’s rock crystal. VCA has produced RC in the past but discountined. They have brought back RC on limited production for the 50 year anniversary of Alhambra.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lynne_ross said:


> I can never be accused of not wearing my jewelry enough - went hiking up a few mountains in NH USA today with vca bracelet and necklace - here's a pic of the bracelet at the top


You are girl after my own heart!!!


----------



## Rami00

My SA really wanted me to check out the new bracelets. Here are the pictures I took for you guys ..
I really like the perlée pavé..


----------



## Rami00

I always wanted to try these...
What do you guys think?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> I always wanted to try these...
> What do you guys think?



I looooove these.


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> I looooove these.


I thought they would look too big ...so pretty on a whole another level. 
VCA take all my money


----------



## cloee

Rami00 said:


> I always wanted to try these...
> What do you guys think?



This looks so pretty on you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> I always wanted to try these...
> What do you guys think?


I almost bought these years ago. 
Love them! 
I believe the sizing has changed ...are these the large or the small?
The perlee bracelets look amazing as well. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rami00

texasgirliegirl said:


> I almost bought these years ago.
> Love them!
> I believe the sizing has changed ...are these the large or the small?
> The perlee bracelets look amazing as well.
> Thanks for sharing.


Wow! I didn’t even know it comes in different sizes. Just curious, is there a reason you didn’t buy them?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> Wow! I didn’t even know it comes in different sizes. Just curious, is there a reason you didn’t buy them?


I decided to purchase the wg pave frivole earrings instead because I just felt that they would have more enduring appeal. 
Additionally, I saw an image of a certain reality show celebrity wearing them which kind of ruined it for me...


----------



## sbelle

Rami00 said:


> Wow! I didn’t even know it comes in different sizes.



I believe the size you tried on is the only size now, but as *tgg* said there used to be a large and small. 
I think the current version is similar to what the old small was .


----------



## sbelle

Just for grins, I did track down some pictures of the old small flower lace and I am not sure there has been a design change.  It is hard to tell from pictures, but am posting these to see what y’all think.

Here is *Rammi00*'s recent picture:




In 2012 both the small and large were offered.  This is a picture of a friend from 2012.  




Here is a picture of the old small from our dear friend *Kat99*'s blog (FeatherFactor.com)  when she did an interview with T, also 2012 I think.




And lastly, a dear member who we haven't seen in years,* thimp*, posted these pictures when she purchased the small flower lace in 2012.


----------



## sbelle

I am really just curious what. if any, the design changes might be .  After studying all these pictures I am wondering in the bottom petals aren't quite as long as those in the 2012 small pictures?   The ladies here always have a so much better eye on these things than me -- anyone else?


----------



## Rami00

@sbelle thank you so much for posting these pictures. I literally stared at them 
 Lmao


----------



## Mustwork4bags

aquahot said:


> Loving my sweet Alhambra pink gold necklace...


Hi, love your sweet Alhambra pg necklace. I don’t have a store near me, nor do I own anything in pink gold. Is it really pinky in person? Just wondering if it has a really pink hue to it? Thx


----------



## nicole0612

Mustwork4bags said:


> Hi, love your sweet Alhambra pg necklace. I don’t have a store near me, nor do I own anything in pink gold. Is it really pinky in person? Just wondering if it has a really pink hue to it? Thx



I don’t have the RG necklace, but I do have the RG VA earrings, and they are not pink appearing at all. They photograph a little pinker than they really are in certain lighting. The best way to describe the color is a slightly bronzy gold compared to a more yellow gold of the YG Alhambra.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

nicole0612 said:


> I don’t have the RG necklace, but I do have the RG VA earrings, and they are not pink appearing at all. They photograph a little pinker than they really are in certain lighting. The best way to describe the color is a slightly bronzy gold compared to a more yellow gold of the YG Alhambra.


Thank you so much! That’s very helpful


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> I thought they would look too big ...so pretty on a whole another level.
> VCA take all my money



*sigh*...me too...

'unfortunately' these are PERFECT on you....
'unfortunately' I will also have to try these on.....


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> *sigh*...me too...
> 
> 'unfortunately' these are PERFECT on you....
> 'unfortunately' I will also have to try these on.....


hahaha thank you! I can't wait to see mod shots. Please take pictures for us.


----------



## lisawhit

Cavalier Girl said:


> Had lunch with my sister today, and I'm stuffed!  Relaxing with the pups.    Stack with 2 Perlee bangles and expandable (no clasp) Picchiootti diamond bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 3893066


Love this!!!!  Would love more details on this diamond bracelet!!!   Couldn’t get this out of my head and took me over an hour to re-find this picture!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

H Lisa!  I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> I always wanted to try these...
> What do you guys think?



I think they look AH- mazing on you, as do all of the pics you post!

For the bracelets- did you prefer the perlee clovers or the newer perlee pave? I would like to compare the two. Have been contemplating on the perlee clovers for quite some time now...


----------



## Rami00

Toronto24 said:


> I think they look AH- mazing on you, as do all of the pics you post!
> 
> For the bracelets- did you prefer the perlee clovers or the newer perlee pave? I would like to compare the two. Have been contemplating on the perlee clovers for quite some time now...


Thank you so much 
I love the new pavé, to me it has the same impact as the original version but not as heavy.I think perlée clover and new pavé would make an amazing combo. My SA also added bead (I think that's what it's called) to the mix and it looked smashing. If I decided to go that route, I would definitely start with clover first (been on my wish list forever and I keep getting distracted). 
Would you wear it on its own? What color of gold you have in mind


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> Thank you so much
> I love the new pavé, to me it has the same impact as the original version but not as heavy.I think perlée clover and new pavé would make an amazing combo. My SA also added bead (I think that's what it's called) to the mix and it looked smashing. If I decided to go that route, I would definitely start with clover first (been on my wish list forever and I keep getting distracted).
> Would you wear it on its own? What color of gold you have in mind



Yes I can only imagine how stunning that stack would look! [emoji7]

I have been contemplating the perlee clover. I had put a deposit on the YG just prior to the price increase and need make a final decision soon (it’s been too long and my SA has been too patient with me).  

I am now questioning whether there will be a new size introduced eventually in between S and M (which would be perfect for me)- the sizing seems to have changed from S/M/L to XS/M/L. My SA says no but I cannot make sense of the new sizing otherwise. Does anyone else have any intel on this? It would be much appreciated!

Since I am still undecided on the perlee clovers given the above, I started contemplating this new pave perlee instead. I would love to see it in real life. Do you think it would look too small/insignificant if worn solo? I don’t have any other bracelets I would stack.

[emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

Toronto24 said:


> Yes I can only imagine how stunning that stack would look! [emoji7]
> 
> I have been contemplating the perlee clover. I had put a deposit on the YG just prior to the price increase and need make a final decision soon (it’s been too long and my SA has been too patient with me).
> 
> I am now questioning whether there will be a new size introduced eventually in between S and M (which would be perfect for me)- the sizing seems to have changed from S/M/L to XS/M/L. My SA says no but I cannot make sense of the new sizing otherwise. Does anyone else have any intel on this? It would be much appreciated!
> 
> Since I am still undecided on the perlee clovers given the above, I started contemplating this new pave perlee instead. I would love to see it in real life. Do you think it would look too small/insignificant if worn solo? I don’t have any other bracelets I would stack.
> 
> [emoji4]



I purchased my Perlee Diamond Clover Bracelet last November and the sizing was small medium or large. I have not heard anything about VCA changing the sizing on that bracelet or on any bracelet they offer.  BTW.. [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️ my diamond clover I have ZERO regrets about that purchase!  I usually wear it alone. I’m not one to stack bracelets very often. The diamond clover is so beautiful it holds its own without any stacking. [emoji846]  Occasionally I do sometimes stack it with my Perlee Signature bracelet and they look good together, but I rarely do that.


----------



## lynne_ross

Toronto24 said:


> Yes I can only imagine how stunning that stack would look! [emoji7]
> 
> I have been contemplating the perlee clover. I had put a deposit on the YG just prior to the price increase and need make a final decision soon (it’s been too long and my SA has been too patient with me).
> 
> I am now questioning whether there will be a new size introduced eventually in between S and M (which would be perfect for me)- the sizing seems to have changed from S/M/L to XS/M/L. My SA says no but I cannot make sense of the new sizing otherwise. Does anyone else have any intel on this? It would be much appreciated!
> 
> Since I am still undecided on the perlee clovers given the above, I started contemplating this new pave perlee instead. I would love to see it in real life. Do you think it would look too small/insignificant if worn solo? I don’t have any other bracelets I would stack.
> 
> [emoji4]


Are there 4 sizes for the new pave perlee? There appears to be a xs, s, m, l on the website. From pics the piece is beautiful and I would wear it stacked with my loves or with my clover, but it would be beautiful on it’s own too.


----------



## Toronto24

lynne_ross said:


> Are there 4 sizes for the new pave perlee? There appears to be a xs, s, m, l on the website. From pics the piece is beautiful and I would wear it stacked with my loves or with my clover, but it would be beautiful on it’s own too.



Yes, there is a new size for the thin perlee pave!


----------



## Toronto24

lynne_ross said:


> Are there 4 sizes for the new pave perlee? There appears to be a xs, s, m, l on the website. From pics the piece is beautiful and I would wear it stacked with my loves or with my clover, but it would be beautiful on it’s own too.



Penny your bracelet is beautiful. I read through all of your posts about contemplating it and then finally when you got it. You photos definitely made my interest in the bracelet grow (thank you! Or should I say thank you not? Lol)

There is new sizing listed on the website- it is now.XS/M/L. I don’t know why they changed this and if it means a new size will eventually be introduced.  Does anyone else have intel? Or perhaps a reliable SA they can ask?


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## Rami00

Toronto24 said:


> Yes, there is a new size for the thin perlee pave!


Yes my SA mentioned that pave comes in xs version. I wonder if they would do the same with clover...


----------



## Rami00

Toronto24 said:


> Yes I can only imagine how stunning that stack would look! [emoji7]
> 
> I have been contemplating the perlee clover. I had put a deposit on the YG just prior to the price increase and need make a final decision soon (it’s been too long and my SA has been too patient with me).
> 
> I am now questioning whether there will be a new size introduced eventually in between S and M (which would be perfect for me)- the sizing seems to have changed from S/M/L to XS/M/L. My SA says no but I cannot make sense of the new sizing otherwise. Does anyone else have any intel on this? It would be much appreciated!
> 
> Since I am still undecided on the perlee clovers given the above, I started contemplating this new pave perlee instead. I would love to see it in real life. Do you think it would look too small/insignificant if worn solo? I don’t have any other bracelets I would stack.
> 
> [emoji4]


IMO the new pavé would look amazing on its own. Is the sizing only thing stopping you to get the clover? It would be really hard to pick from one over the other...sigh. If you are not stacking perlée clover would be beautiful on its own too...omg, don't listen to me... I am no help.


----------



## PennyD2911

Toronto24 said:


> Penny your bracelet is beautiful. I read through all of your posts about contemplating it and then finally when you got it. You photos definitely made my interest in the bracelet grow (thank you! Or should I say thank you not? Lol)
> 
> There is new sizing listed on the website- it is now.XS/M/L. I don’t know why they changed this and if it means a new size will eventually be introduced.  Does anyone else have intel? Or perhaps a reliable SA they can ask?



I love my diamond clover bracelet, so glad I finally gave in!

Makes me wonder since they are showing XS/M/L if the small was adjust down to make the XS if the M and L will be smaller than the originals version??


----------



## Firstchanellv28

With my fav


----------



## DS2006

PennyD2911 said:


> I love my diamond clover bracelet, so glad I finally gave in!
> 
> Makes me wonder since they are showing XS/M/L if the small was adjust down to make the XS if the M and L will be smaller than the originals version??



My guess is that they are sold out of the S on the site. 

I tried on Perlee Clover and the single row of diamonds bracelet on Saturday. The price difference is not enough for me to choose the smaller diamond bracelet over Perlee Clover. The clover bracelet is an iconic piece, but the other, even though beautiful, just isn't as special to me. There are many bracelets out there that are similar.


----------



## Meowwu

Action photos from the last couple of days.


----------



## Toronto24

DS2006 said:


> My guess is that they are sold out of the S on the site.
> 
> I tried on Perlee Clover and the single row of diamonds bracelet on Saturday. The price difference is not enough for me to choose the smaller diamond bracelet over Perlee Clover. The clover bracelet is an iconic piece, but the other, even though beautiful, just isn't as special to me. There are many bracelets out there that are similar.



There are three sizes of the clover bracelet- previously called S, M and L. The new sizing nomenclature is XS, M and L. They changed the name of the S to XS. My SA said she is not aware of a new S size in between the new XS and M that is going to be produced but I am questioning this.

I tried the new perlee pave bracelet quickly yesterday. I love it. I tried the small size which fit perfectly- it seems to be in between the sizes of the previous S and M clover bracelets. Although I agree that the perlee clover bracelet is more iconic VCA, I do also love this new thin perlee pave bracelet. It has been added to my wishlist, perhaps even now near the top of my list. I think it looks amazing stacked with other bracelets but also felt that it looked beautiful on its own.


----------



## evietiger

Loving my new ring!


----------



## baghagg

evietiger said:


> View attachment 4189167
> 
> Loving my new ring!


Very beautiful on you - congrats!


----------



## Meowwu

I use my glasses container as make shift jewelry holder when I travel. Lol it’s very convenient!


----------



## Meowwu

Ps. Only when I take them off in the hotel.


----------



## bhurry

Sorry for thr bad lighting.  I was just kind of playing around with my jewelry before going to bed


----------



## tbbbjb

bhurry said:


> Sorry for thr bad lighting.  I was just kind of playing around with my jewelry before going to bed



Nice stacks!  What is the brand and model of the bangle bracelet with diamonds in the last photo?  Thank you!


----------



## bhurry

tbbbjb said:


> Nice stacks!  What is the brand and model of the bangle bracelet with diamonds in the last photo?  Thank you!


Hi,

The bangle is a Roberto Coin Princess bangle.


----------



## MyDogTink

bhurry said:


> Hi,
> 
> The bangle is a Roberto Coin Princess bangle.



The bracelet is so pretty


----------



## gagabag




----------



## jeweliuscaesar

marina harbor said:


> View attachment 4162346


Hi
Can I ask what your beaded bracelets are? Thank you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Out to lunch with friends [emoji2]


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Love it


----------



## bhurry

MyDogTink said:


> The bracelet is so pretty


Thank you


----------



## swisshera

After a long summer away, I am ready to share again. I also tried to stay away from being too girly. Here they are, 20 + 5 motifs onxy with white gold, lapis/ diamond 5 motifs in yellow gold, and the lotus. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## bhurry

Just a quick picture of this onyx VCA pendant


----------



## bhurry

bhurry said:


> Just a quick picture of this onyx VCA pendant


----------



## Summerof89

VCA + Pierre Hermé


----------



## couturequeen

Decided to wear this everyday this week. Love how different colors pull out the light within it.


----------



## nicole0612

couturequeen said:


> Decided to wear this everyday this week. Love how different colors pull out the light within it.
> 
> View attachment 4193925



How lovely to see the pure, it is gorgeous on you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

swisshera said:


> After a long summer away, I am ready to share again. I also tried to stay away from being too girly. Here they are, 20 + 5 motifs onxy with white gold, lapis/ diamond 5 motifs in yellow gold, and the lotus. Thanks for letting me share.


I absolutely love this!!! You’ve inspired me to layer my GMOP and diamond bracelet with m y onyx/WG.

Thank you for posting. You look so chic!


----------



## EpiFanatic

couturequeen said:


> Decided to wear this everyday this week. Love how different colors pull out the light within it.
> 
> View attachment 4193925



This is a magical piece.


----------



## Sparkledolll

swisshera said:


> After a long summer away, I am ready to share again. I also tried to stay away from being too girly. Here they are, 20 + 5 motifs onxy with white gold, lapis/ diamond 5 motifs in yellow gold, and the lotus. Thanks for letting me share.



You look amazing! I love how you put it all together. Very cool[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Florasun

Not really an "action" shot. I was admiring my new addition while having my morning coffee.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> Not really an "action" shot. I was admiring my new addition while having my morning coffee.
> View attachment 4194575


Both your sweet and your CHINA.....GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Florasun

Thank you, TGG!


----------



## PennyD2911

Florasun said:


> Not really an "action" shot. I was admiring my new addition while having my morning coffee.
> View attachment 4194575



Beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Florasun said:


> Not really an "action" shot. I was admiring my new addition while having my morning coffee.
> View attachment 4194575



Beautiful!!!


----------



## MYH

couturequeen said:


> Decided to wear this everyday this week. Love how different colors pull out the light within it.
> 
> View attachment 4193925


Omg this is gorgeous!! We don’t get to see too much Pure around here. It’s so pretty


----------



## ghoztz

Bethc said:


> My new Selfridges LE carnelian bracelet with my yg Love and Alahambra [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152355



super gorgeous!!  I wonder how many pieces they had produced.  I need this piece...


----------



## swisshera

Summerof89 said:


> VCA + Pierre Hermé
> Best team ever! Gosh! I can't even look at it!
> 
> View attachment 4192975





etoupebirkin said:


> I absolutely love this!!! You’ve inspired me to layer my GMOP and diamond bracelet with m y onyx/WG.
> 
> Thank you for posting. You look so chic!



Thank you! Yes! The Onyx/ white gold is so mysterious and the grey shade from the MOP would complement each other. If you do pair them up please share!


----------



## Bethc

ghoztz said:


> super gorgeous!!  I wonder how many pieces they had produced.  I need this piece...



I know it was limited, but I don’t know how many.  I would call if you’re I interested.


----------



## Annlovebag

Add a new addition to my stacks thank you for let me share [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## MYH

My new malachite bracelet.


----------



## JPeace

Gorgeous!  Definitely want to know how the malachite holds up.



MYH said:


> My new malachite bracelet.


----------



## MYH

JPeace said:


> Gorgeous!  Definitely want to know how the malachite holds up.


I will report back.


----------



## PennyD2911

MYH said:


> My new malachite bracelet.



Beautiful with your gray MOP Magic ring and your Kelly![emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]


----------



## lynne_ross

MYH said:


> My new malachite bracelet.


Malachite with malachite ♥️


----------



## nycmamaofone

MYH said:


> My new malachite bracelet.



What is the color of your stunning Kelly?! It’s the perfect green!


----------



## allure244

nycmamaofone said:


> What is the color of your stunning Kelly?! It’s the perfect green!



Not the above poster but the color of the Kelly is also called malachite. Same as bracelet.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

..


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Starting to get my wedding photos back [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Starting to get my wedding photos back [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4199789



Wow! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MYH said:


> My new malachite bracelet.


This is so pretty MYH!!!
I especially  your “other” malachite....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Starting to get my wedding photos back [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4199789


How absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## nicole0612

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Starting to get my wedding photos back [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4199789



This is so lovely! Belated congratulations. Didn’t you plan to wear another VCA piece with your wedding jewelry, was it pave ear clips?


----------



## nicole0612

MYH said:


> My new malachite bracelet.



Loving your “twin” malachite! The green brings out the green undertones in your GMOP ring!


----------



## MYH

nicole0612 said:


> Loving your “twin” malachite! The green brings out the green undertones in your GMOP ring!


Thank you. I saw that too!


----------



## MYH

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful with your gray MOP Magic ring and your Kelly![emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]


Thank you! 



lynne_ross said:


> Malachite with malachite ♥️


I know. The malachite kelly came first. Let me tell you, she has cost me a bundle. 



nycmamaofone said:


> What is the color of your stunning Kelly?! It’s the perfect green!


Malachite! I’m green obsessed 



texasgirliegirl said:


> This is so pretty MYH!!!
> I especially  your “other” malachite....


Thank you!! I’m a bit addicted to malachite...


----------



## MYH

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Starting to get my wedding photos back [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4199789


A perfect ring to wear on your wedding day. Just beautiful.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nicole0612 said:


> This is so lovely! Belated congratulations. Didn’t you plan to wear another VCA piece with your wedding jewelry, was it pave ear clips?



Yes I did- great memory! I wore the RG pave vintage ear clips. I will post a photo of those too if photographer got some good shots!


----------



## lynne_ross

MYH said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I know. The malachite kelly came first. Let me tell you, she has cost me a bundle.
> 
> 
> Malachite! I’m green obsessed
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I’m a bit addicted to malachite...


Haha! I have a malachite b and I know what you mean! I wish malachite was more durable since I want every piece!


----------



## Sparkledolll

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Starting to get my wedding photos back [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4199789



So lovely! Sometimes I wish I got this version instead of the Diamond/pink butterfly. It’s beautiful and so elegant on you [emoji7]


----------



## jpezmom

Hello!  Not really an “action” shot but excited to add these earrings to match my WG Vintage MOP necklace. Also my lovely SA saved a mid-autumn festival moon cake for me as well. My ears and tummy will be very happy!!


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful with your gray MOP Magic ring and your Kelly![emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]


----------



## ms_sivalley

Flower  & butterfly


----------



## ShyShy

Changed the colour of my watch strap... thanks for letting me share!


----------



## EpiFanatic

911snowball said:


> I am a VCA girl all the way, definitely wear the necklaces! An older pic of the frivoles with a 20 chalcedony doubled for work.
> Shows how beautifully the different earring designs pair with VA necklaces- I usually delete pics after posting, will see if I can find any old ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052942



Your 20 chalcedony is unbelievable. Looks amazing on you.


----------



## Phoenix123

ShyShy said:


> Changed the colour of my watch strap... thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202772



I love everything about this pic!


----------



## ShyShy

Phoenix123 said:


> I love everything about this pic!


Thanks Phoenix!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Me, too, @ShyShy !!! [emoji7]


----------



## ShyShy

BBC said:


> Me, too, @ShyShy !!! [emoji7]


Thank you!!


----------



## ccfun

ShyShy said:


> Changed the colour of my watch strap... thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202772



Gosh, yum yum, looooove them all


----------



## gagabag




----------



## ShyShy

ccfun said:


> Gosh, yum yum, looooove them all


It was fun getting a new strap, feels like I got a new watch!


----------



## ShyShy

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4203550


Beautiful!


----------



## SilverBen

Super excited for this new addition, and surprise how nice it looks with my malachite !


----------



## gagabag

ShyShy said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you! x


----------



## Bling&Bags

Popped by the boutique to try on the perlee pave bracelet to see if it stacks well with my malachite VA one. Also ended up trying on the frivole pave earrings! It's so pretty it's making me think about getting the earrings instead of the bracelet! Decisions!


----------



## lisawhit

Bling&Bags said:


> Popped by the boutique to try on the perlee pave bracelet to see if it stacks well with my malachite VA one. Also ended up trying on the frivole pave earrings! It's so pretty it's making me think about getting the earrings instead of the bracelet! Decisions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212462
> View attachment 4212463
> View attachment 4212466


I love the new single row of diamond perlee bracelet....but, I haven't seen it in person either....


----------



## WingNut

Bling&Bags said:


> Popped by the boutique to try on the perlee pave bracelet to see if it stacks well with my malachite VA one. Also ended up trying on the frivole pave earrings! It's so pretty it's making me think about getting the earrings instead of the bracelet! Decisions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212462
> View attachment 4212463
> View attachment 4212466


That bracelet is gorgeous and is edging its way onto my wishlist! Earrings too.....


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Bling, the earrings are beautiful, but if you can only get one piece right now, I'd go with the bracelet.  Shoot, you have me thinking I need one!


----------



## lisawhit

Cavalier Girl said:


> Bling, the earrings are beautiful, but if you can only get one piece right now, I'd go with the bracelet.  Shoot, you have me thinking I need one!


Me too.....


----------



## innerpeace85

Bling&Bags said:


> Popped by the boutique to try on the perlee pave bracelet to see if it stacks well with my malachite VA one. Also ended up trying on the frivole pave earrings! It's so pretty it's making me think about getting the earrings instead of the bracelet! Decisions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212462
> View attachment 4212463
> View attachment 4212466


Both are stunning on you I have the Frivole pave earrings on my wishlist and I am biased to it..


----------



## 911snowball

I have tried on the new perlee bracelet in the new size small and it is a fantastic piece.  It is on my list.  Gorgeous and very wearable.
I own the frivole earrings as they are also a home run.  You will just need to get both.....


----------



## Meowwu

New perlee band and RC bracelet.


----------



## MarLie

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4202548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flower  & butterfly



So gorgeous[emoji2].  I love the pop of color on your sweets bracelet. What color are the earrings? YG?


----------



## ms_sivalley

MarLie said:


> So gorgeous[emoji2].  I love the pop of color on your sweets bracelet. What color are the earrings? YG?


Thank you!  My earrings are white gold


----------



## jpezmom

lisawhit said:


> I love the new single row of diamond perlee bracelet....but, I haven't seen it in person either....


It's stunning on.  I tried in on for fun and the bling factor was off the charts.   Amazing how one row of diamonds could have such an effect!


----------



## lisawhit

jpezmom said:


> It's stunning on.  I tried in on for fun and the bling factor was off the charts.   Amazing how one row of diamonds could have such an effect!


I'm pretty sure this is now on my wish list......


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lisawhit said:


> I'm pretty sure this is now on my wish list......



Me too, Lisa.  It's now on the top of my list.  I do love a versatile bracelet.


----------



## Meowwu

Perlee ring and bracelet (with Hermes chains d’ancre punk ring).


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Does anyone have a photo of their Alhambra magic bracelet MOP stacked next to a vintage Alahambra MOP bracelet? Or is that overkill on MOP?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Super excited for this new addition, and surprise how nice it looks with my malachite !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203733



[emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Super excited for this new addition, and surprise how nice it looks with my malachite !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203733



This looks beautiful - but I can’t tell what it is. Details, please!


----------



## Meowwu

Perlee kind of day. (I am itching for VCA alhambra earrings again...)


----------



## nicole0612

Holiday pendant.


----------



## Phoenix123

Getting ready to go for dinner:


----------



## SilverBen

My gmop in different lightings


----------



## surfer

Just put a deposit down for a pair of these plus the pink butterfly pendants. Need to decide between the yellow or pink pair for the earrings. Would be grateful for any actions shots of them on please. Haven’t seen as many of these here as the other collections or I may have missed them. Thank you!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

surfer said:


> View attachment 4223175
> View attachment 4223176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just put a deposit down for a pair of these plus the pink butterfly pendants. Need to decide between the yellow or pink pair for the earrings. Would be grateful for any actions shots of them on please. Haven’t seen as many of these here as the other collections or I may have missed them. Thank you!


I have the white/yellow butterflies. As strange as it sounds, I want a pink and green butterfly combo earrings and VCA simply refuses to approve the combo.


----------



## valnsw

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I have the white/yellow butterflies. As strange as it sounds, I want a pink and green butterfly combo earrings and VCA simply refuses to approve the combo.



If I remember correctly, if one has a pair of the 2 butterflies earclips, can put in request to order another earclip of the same stone (which in your case is either another wg pave or yellow sapphire). 

Not sure if you can order a third earclip of different colour stone but you can try asking your SA?


----------



## Orchidlady

I finally joined the club. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Coconuts40

Orchidlady said:


> I finally joined the club. Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful, congratulations!!  Onyx and MOP are my favourite alhambra combinations.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Orchidlady said:


> I finally joined the club. Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Eye candy at Doctor’s appt.


----------



## Orchidlady

Coconuts40 said:


> Beautiful, congratulations!!  Onyx and MOP are my favourite alhambra combinations.





BBC said:


> Beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!



Thank you ladies! I’m so happy!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

layering....


----------



## ccfun

Phoenix123 said:


> Getting ready to go see Crazy Rich Asians (finally, lol).


Looking good, Phoenix123


----------



## nicole0612

Phoenix123 said:


> Getting ready to go see Crazy Rich Asians (finally, lol).



Your Holiday LEs look great together!


----------



## ShyShy

Phoenix123 said:


> Getting ready to go see Crazy Rich Asians (finally, lol).


Perfect for the movies!


----------



## ccfun

Phoenix123 said:


> Not sure if I've posted these before, but anyhow...my Lotus ring while I was having dinner at Cut, and at another place which I don't remember.


One of my most favorite!


----------



## Rami00

Phoenix123 said:


> Not sure if I've posted these before, but anyhow...my Lotus ring while I was having dinner at Cut, and at another place which I don't remember.


ahhhh you wear it so well. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Phoenix123 said:


> Not sure if I've posted these before, but anyhow...my Lotus ring while I was having dinner at Cut, and at another place which I don't remember.



Stunning!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Clover + Love, both in RG [emoji16]


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Phoenix123 said:


> Getting ready to go see Crazy Rich Asians (finally, lol).


Absolutely stunning pairing the YMOP with Onyx earrings!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> Clover + Love, both in RG [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227625



Stunning!!!


----------



## ShyShy

Natalie j said:


> Clover + Love, both in RG [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227625


Natalie, your bracelet collection is phenomenal!


----------



## Sparkledolll

BBC said:


> Stunning!!!





ShyShy said:


> Natalie, your bracelet collection is phenomenal!



Thank you for your kind words Ladies[emoji16]


----------



## Phoenix123

Natalie j said:


> Clover + Love, both in RG [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227625



You're a girl after my own heart!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Phoenix123 said:


> You're a girl after my own heart!



Ha ha thank you Phoenix [emoji8]


----------



## Serva1

Natalie j said:


> Clover + Love, both in RG [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227625



Some serious [emoji92]bling[emoji92]love it [emoji92]


----------



## ccfun

Natalie j said:


> Clover + Love, both in RG [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227625


Perfect pairing, Natalie!


----------



## cece1

Natalie j said:


> Clover + Love, both in RG [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227625


So stunning!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Serva1 said:


> Some serious [emoji92]bling[emoji92]love it [emoji92]





ccfun said:


> Perfect pairing, Natalie!





cece1 said:


> So stunning!!!



Thank you Ladies! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Clover + Love, both in RG [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227625


Love love this pairing arm candy![emoji7]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I was at a gala dinner. The opening speech was long and boring...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I was at a gala dinner. The opening speech was long and boring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235723


Perfect ring for a gala!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Getting ready for fall weather - paired vintage scarf from dear mum with rock crystal , grey MOP with my most cherished LE earrings ... vintage Alhambra MOP in rose gold  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for letting me share and happy Halloween to all!


----------



## DreamingPink

Natalie j said:


> Clover + Love, both in RG [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227625



They are beyond gorgeous! The prelee never looked so good


----------



## PennyD2911

Hobbiezm said:


> Getting ready for fall weather - paired vintage scarf from dear mum with rock crystal , grey MOP with my most cherished LE earrings ... vintage Alhambra MOP in rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4236321
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and happy Halloween to all!



Beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hobbiezm said:


> Getting ready for fall weather - paired vintage scarf from dear mum with rock crystal , grey MOP with my most cherished LE earrings ... vintage Alhambra MOP in rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4236321
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and happy Halloween to all!



I was just gonna say what Penny said -  beautiful!!!!!


----------



## XCCX

swisshera said:


> After a long summer away, I am ready to share again. I also tried to stay away from being too girly. Here they are, 20 + 5 motifs onxy with white gold, lapis/ diamond 5 motifs in yellow gold, and the lotus. Thanks for letting me share.



Wow I absolutely love your pieces!

I’m wondering does the onyx/diamonds bracelet flip alot so that the dismonds face your wrist?

I’m asking because I’m eyeing the sweet whilte gold one.

Thank you!


----------



## Hobbiezm

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful!



Thankyou [emoji1431]


----------



## Hobbiezm

BBC said:


> I was just gonna say what Penny said -  beautiful!!!!!



Thanks BBC - love how the colors play with each other


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My everyday necklace!  Still very obsessed and in love! Hope to get a matching earring soon or a 5 motifs vintage alhambra bracelet!


----------



## LanaA

With my bday cake  It was on a Tuesday and I was working at home, but Husband brought cake with him


----------



## Rami00

LanaA said:


> With my bday cake  It was on a Tuesday and I was working at home, but Husband brought cake with him


Happy belated


----------



## nicole0612

Chanel + VCA, always an easy combo when running late to work!


----------



## katetea

Wearing my very first pieces from VCA! PG sweet alhambra pendant and YG MOP vintage alhambra pendant. To start my collection, I wanted to choose neutral, classic pieces that I could wear alone or layered.

Already planning my next purchase, which will be either a vintage 5 motif in YG MOP, or another vintage pendant in carnelian for a little color pop


----------



## Bling&Bags

Loving the new pave perlee!!


----------



## MarLie

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My everyday necklace!  Still very obsessed and in love! Hope to get a matching earring soon or a 5 motifs vintage alhambra bracelet!



Gorgeous how you paired it with the red Cc[emoji7]!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

MarLie said:


> Gorgeous how you paired it with the red Cc[emoji7]!


Thank you so much dearie! Red seems to make me happy again!  Though I still like pink n green!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bling&Bags said:


> Loving the new pave perlee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240241



Omg...gorgeous...killing me with the malachite I am currently obsessed [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## xjsbellamias13

Bling&Bags said:


> Loving the new pave perlee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240241



This duo is absolutely spectacular!!


----------



## WingNut

Bling&Bags said:


> Loving the new pave perlee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240241



Stunning!


----------



## lisawhit

Bling&Bags said:


> Loving the new pave perlee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240241


I am in love with this new perlee diamond bracelet...


----------



## Rami00

Bling&Bags said:


> Loving the new pave perlee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240241


Sooooooo pretty!


----------



## Rami00

Paris memories! So glad I bought this pendant.


----------



## Monaliceke

Rami00 said:


> Paris memories! So glad I bought this pendant.


Congrats! Is yours the Vendome edition Magic Alhambra in Sevres porcelain? Or the lapis lazuli? Looks very beautiful on you.


----------



## Rami00

luxemadam said:


> Congrats! Is yours the Vendome edition Magic Alhambra in Sevres porcelain? Or the lapis lazuli? Looks very beautiful on you.


Thank you! It’s the Vendôme edition.


----------



## Monaliceke

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It’s the Vendôme edition.


Yes, I knew it! Great minds think alike. I enjoy wearing mine too


----------



## gagabag

Pardon the sweat after a day hike to Mt Fuji


----------



## Notorious Pink

A fairly successful attempt to wear pants yesterday (I usually wear dresses):


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

BBC said:


> A fairly successful attempt to wear pants yesterday (I usually wear dresses):
> 
> View attachment 4242645


Nice! From this angle, you look uncannily like Celine Dion ...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Nice! From this angle, you look uncannily like Celine Dion ...



Lol! Must be a skinny angle!!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bling&Bags said:


> Loving the new pave perlee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240241



Gorgeous!!  I really loved this bracelet when I first tried it on. Too bad way beyond my budget.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Rami00 said:


> Paris memories! So glad I bought this pendant.



Just gorgeous!!


----------



## DreamingPink

Bling&Bags said:


> Loving the new pave perlee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240241



THE perfect pair!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## oh so chic

katetea said:


> Wearing my very first pieces from VCA! PG sweet alhambra pendant and YG MOP vintage alhambra pendant. To start my collection, I wanted to choose neutral, classic pieces that I could wear alone or layered.
> 
> Already planning my next purchase, which will be either a vintage 5 motif in YG MOP, or another vintage pendant in carnelian for a little color pop
> 
> View attachment 4239947


I LOVE THIS combo


----------



## carlinha

Hello everyone, I hardly post here (but always read and look at everyone's beautiful pieces and pics) since I don’t have many VCA pieces, but wanted to share this candid pic which turned out so beautifully I think!  My malachite magic pendant and BTF ring... I LOVE malachite  but hate how delicate it is!!!  I find myself obsessing over the scratches  (any tips?)!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

carlinha said:


> Hello everyone, I hardly post here (but always read and look at everyone's beautiful pieces and pics) since I don’t have many VCA pieces, but wanted to share this candid pic which turned out so beautifully I think!  My malachite magic pendant and BTF ring... I LOVE malachite  but hate how delicate it is!!!  I find myself obsessing over the scratches  (any tips?)!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4245237


That cake is TDF .... wrong focus?


----------



## carlinha

Stardust Andromeda said:


> That cake is TDF .... wrong focus?


hahaha the cake was amazing, so i don't blame you for focusing on it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

carlinha said:


> Hello everyone, I hardly post here (but always read and look at everyone's beautiful pieces and pics) since I don’t have many VCA pieces, but wanted to share this candid pic which turned out so beautifully I think!  My malachite magic pendant and BTF ring... I LOVE malachite  but hate how delicate it is!!!  I find myself obsessing over the scratches  (any tips?)!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4245237



Hi, sweetie!!! You look GORGEOUS as always! The malachite is stunning and am planning to acquire a few pieces....just enjoy them, try not to obsess, Malachite is such a beautiful stone!


----------



## carlinha

BBC said:


> Hi, sweetie!!! You look GORGEOUS as always! The malachite is stunning and am planning to acquire a few pieces....just enjoy them, try not to obsess, Malachite is such a beautiful stone!


thanks babe!  i agree, malachite is so stunning, i get lost in the striations!!  what's next on your list?


----------



## Notorious Pink

carlinha said:


> thanks babe!  i agree, malachite is so stunning, i get lost in the striations!!  what's next on your list?



Three motif earrings.....unfortunately no one has been able to give me a good reason not to get.....both???


----------



## hopiko

carlinha said:


> Hello everyone, I hardly post here (but always read and look at everyone's beautiful pieces and pics) since I don’t have many VCA pieces, but wanted to share this candid pic which turned out so beautifully I think!  My malachite magic pendant and BTF ring... I LOVE malachite  but hate how delicate it is!!!  I find myself obsessing over the scratches  (any tips?)!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4245237


Happy Birthday, dear Carlinha!!!  Your Magic looks magical and love the ring!  Malachite is gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

BBC said:


> Three motif earrings.....unfortunately no one has been able to give me a good reason not to get.....both???
> 
> View attachment 4245486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245487



oh myyyy both are to die for, but the second pair looks soooo great with your necklace!!! 



hopiko said:


> Happy Birthday, dear Carlinha!!!  Your Magic looks magical and love the ring!  Malachite is gorgeous!



thank you so much hopiko!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Three motif earrings.....unfortunately no one has been able to give me a good reason not to get.....both?
> 
> View attachment 4245486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245487


Drooling uncontrollably over those earrings! THE MOP!!!!! You bought them right??


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlinha said:


> Hello everyone, I hardly post here (but always read and look at everyone's beautiful pieces and pics) since I don’t have many VCA pieces, but wanted to share this candid pic which turned out so beautifully I think!  My malachite magic pendant and BTF ring... I LOVE malachite  but hate how delicate it is!!!  I find myself obsessing over the scratches  (any tips?)!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4245237


Incredible pic!!! Those pieces are soooo u!
happy BDAY Lovely!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> A fairly successful attempt to wear pants yesterday (I usually wear dresses):
> 
> View attachment 4242645


I cant believe my eyes! PANTS!???
Gorgeously done hun!


----------



## carlinha

Israeli_Flava said:


> Incredible pic!!! Those pieces are soooo u!
> happy BDAY Lovely!!!!!


thanks babe!!  very happy with these pieces.  happy bday to you too


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Drooling uncontrollably over those earrings! THE MOP!!!!! You bought them right??



They are coming home with me as soon as I can get myself back to the boutique! Between DS2’s upstate regatta, DS1 coming down with mono/getting back into the recording studio/singing at a benefit, and half the house being sick, getting back there has been a challenge!



Israeli_Flava said:


> I cant believe my eyes! PANTS!???
> Gorgeously done hun!



Thanks so much, sweetie! I don’t do it often, but a few actual pants find their way on me now and then! Of course, I have been back in dresses since then. [emoji8]


----------



## gagabag

Running around doing weekend errands


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

gagabag said:


> Running around doing weekend errands
> View attachment 4248821


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

BBC said:


> Three motif earrings.....unfortunately no one has been able to give me a good reason not to get.....both???
> 
> View attachment 4245486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245487


So pretty! I wonder if you can mix the earrings - one type on each ear ....


----------



## gagabag

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you! x


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> So pretty! I wonder if you can mix the earrings - one type on each ear ....



Funny enough, I have considered wearing two different VA earrings - I have the pg pave and the LE onyx - but perhaps with the three motifs it might be a bit much???


----------



## zenith

Unexpected purchase yesterday when I visited my favourite store in HK. Had fun trying on various combinations of the pave Alhambra, lotus, frivole and cosmo. Finally decided on the small lotus.


----------



## Coconuts40

zenith said:


> Unexpected purchase yesterday when I visited my favourite store in HK. Had fun trying on various combinations of the pave Alhambra, lotus, frivole and cosmo. Finally decided on the small lotus.
> 
> View attachment 4250819
> 
> 
> View attachment 4250820



Congratulations!!  I have these and really love them!!!


----------



## Alena21

Does anybody have a pic of Magic Alhambra YG studs next to the Vintage YG studs?
I forgot to check this out while in the boutique...


----------



## Alena21

Here it is my MA WMOP ring. I'm travelling so I took with me only my 10 WMOP necklace, Two flower WMOP MA earrings and MA WMOP btw the finger ring.
Should have taken also my Malachite 3 flower MA earrings and  malaxhite MA btw finger ring but - oh well- I don't really like to have to look after a lot of expensive stuff when overseas. It stresses me out.
Usually I Photoshop the freckles on my hands/arms but I am feeling lazy today.


----------



## lisawhit

Alena21 said:


> Does anybody have a pic of Magic Alhambra YG studs next to the Vintage YG studs?
> I forgot to check this out while in the boutique...


Hope this helps, size guide
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/cont...Cleef&Arpels-Motif-Size-Guide-Alhambra-EN.pdf


----------



## Alena21

lisawhit said:


> Hope this helps, size guide
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/cont...Cleef&Arpels-Motif-Size-Guide-Alhambra-EN.pdf


Thank you so much Lisa!


----------



## hopingoneday

BBC said:


> A fairly successful attempt to wear pants yesterday (I usually wear dresses):
> 
> View attachment 4242645



Are your cute pants from Nili Lotan?


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopingoneday said:


> Are your cute pants from Nili Lotan?



YES!!!! Great eye! [emoji8]


----------



## hopingoneday

BBC said:


> YES!!!! Great eye! [emoji8]


I can't believe I nailed it.  They are SO cute on you


----------



## Alena21

I think my VCA goes well with the surroundings today.


----------



## Dluvch

carlinha said:


> Hello everyone, I hardly post here (but always read and look at everyone's beautiful pieces and pics) since I don’t have many VCA pieces, but wanted to share this candid pic which turned out so beautifully I think!  My malachite magic pendant and BTF ring... I LOVE malachite  but hate how delicate it is!!!  I find myself obsessing over the scratches  (any tips?)!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4245237


This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## carlinha

Dluvch said:


> This is absolutely stunning!


thank you so much!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Alena21 said:


> View attachment 4253200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my VCA goes well with the surroundings today.


Wow - seems like an extremely tranquil place. Maybe my next holiday destination!

And yes, everything is a perfect match!!! xxx


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopingoneday said:


> I can't believe I nailed it.  They are SO cute on you



Thank you, sweetie! I do love these, they are definitely going into my regular rotation. [emoji172]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> View attachment 4253200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my VCA goes well with the surroundings today.



Beautiful! And yes - a perfect match!!


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> Beautiful! And yes - a perfect match!!


Thank you BBC!


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Wow - seems like an extremely tranquil place. Maybe my next holiday destination!
> 
> And yes, everything is a perfect match!!! xxx


Thank you, my dear! Yes and your new turquois  RdN would fit really nicely here.


----------



## lisawhit

Love VCA daily


----------



## Louish

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4254832
> 
> Love VCA daily



Now THAT'S a stunning stack


----------



## Meowwu

Perlee ring and mini Frivole pave. I feel like with my new shorter haircut, I need an alhambra earrings. Do I? Lol


----------



## lisawhit

Louish said:


> Now THAT'S a stunning stack



Thank you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Meowwu said:


> Perlee ring and mini Frivole pave. I feel like with my new shorter haircut, I need an alhambra earrings. Do I? Lol
> 
> View attachment 4255038
> View attachment 4255039


You “need” the guilloche earrings.


----------



## Meowwu

texasgirliegirl said:


> You “need” the guilloche earrings.


Lol! Gosh now I am afraid to go into the store to check out the new collection!


----------



## 4LV

Today’s action


----------



## lisawhit

4LV said:


> Today’s action
> View attachment 4255814


stunning


----------



## izzyParis

4LV said:


> Today’s action
> View attachment 4255814



I have the same combo but have not worn them together yet, you’ve inspired me to give it a try as the combo looks beautiful on you.


----------



## 4LV

izzyParis said:


> I have the same combo but have not worn them together yet, you’ve inspired me to give it a try as the combo looks beautiful on you.


Thank you!
Please try it. You will be surprised how well they go together.


----------



## Phoenix123

Loving my Lotuses...


----------



## bhurry

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4254832
> 
> Love VCA daily



Hi lisawhit,

Can you tell me what size perlee bangle you are wearing?  Thinking of getting same one and I feel like thats the size I need.


----------



## lisawhit

um





bhurry said:


> Hi lisawhit,
> 
> Can you tell me what size perlee bangle you are wearing?  Thinking of getting same one and I feel like thats the size I need.



Medium


----------



## bhurry

lisawhit said:


> um
> 
> Medium


Thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

I just got my chalcedony shortened and I love it.


----------



## Phoenix123

Wearing most VCA to a Cartier event - faux pas much?  lol


----------



## angelicskater16

My Vintage Alhambra Ring & Pendant   ♥️♥️♥️♥️ ..... I’m so addicted


----------



## Alena21

Pretty in green! All my earrings and rings except 1(which are from the Sweet Alhambra), are from the Magic Alhambra collection. I just love dangling earrings and btw the finger rings!


----------



## Candice0985

My everyday pendant [emoji4]


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## Notorious Pink

I got a little creative with my bracelets...and an extender. Really, with certain necklines, no one would notice!


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> I got a little creative with my bracelets...and an extender. Really, with certain necklines, no one would notice!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266153


Amazing. The malachite will go so lovely with my earrings and rings. Have to add it too my wish list!
It does really look like your are wearing necklaces!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> Amazing. The malachite will go so lovely with my earrings and rings. Have to add it too my wish list!
> It does really look like your are wearing necklaces!



Thank you!!! Sorry for the bad lighting, that first one is Pave gmop....hopefully will add malachite soon!!!


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> Thank you!!! Sorry for the bad lighting, that first one is Pave gmop....hopefully will add malachite soon!!!


It is not a bad photo. I think it is my phone colour setting most likely


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

BBC said:


> I got a little creative with my bracelets...and an extender. Really, with certain necklines, no one would notice!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266153


The agate looks stunning against your skin tone. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> The agate looks stunning against your skin tone. Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you! [emoji8] This has to tide me over for now.....[emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]


----------



## Hobbiezm

BBC said:


> I got a little creative with my bracelets...and an extender. Really, with certain necklines, no one would notice!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266153



BBC - both combos look stunning on you but I’m especially a fan of the PG MOP / Pave version. Lovely !!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> I got a little creative with my bracelets...and an extender. Really, with certain necklines, no one would notice!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266153


Stunning!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hobbiezm said:


> BBC - both combos look stunning on you but I’m especially a fan of the PG MOP / Pave version. Lovely !!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Stunning!



Thank you both so much!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## nicole0612

At a work Christmas party tonight.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

nicole0612 said:


> At a work Christmas party tonight.
> View attachment 4267149
> 
> View attachment 4267150


Gorgeous!


----------



## DreamingPink

nicole0612 said:


> At a work Christmas party tonight.
> View attachment 4267149
> 
> View attachment 4267150


You look beautiful!! Love your jacket as well!!


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Gorgeous!





MiniNavy said:


> You look beautiful!! Love your jacket as well!!



Thank you! 
I’m looking forward to many gorgeous holiday season “in action” photos on this thread [emoji177]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Happy Sunday!


----------



## lisawhit

Natalie j said:


> Happy Sunday!


You have the most gorgeous magic Alhambra bracelet I've ever seen...those colors are perfection


----------



## may3545

Date night last night with magic necklace, magic bracelet, white lotus earrings, and perlee clover ring.


----------



## Sparkledolll

lisawhit said:


> You have the most gorgeous magic Alhambra bracelet I've ever seen...those colors are perfection



Thank you Lisa! I I wanted really red carnelians, not the orange/brown shade so I looked for a long time before I found the perfect one for me [emoji16]


----------



## may3545

Wearing lucky necklace with large frivole earrings and frivole btf ring, all in yg.


----------



## Louish

Onyx sweets with Missoma bobble necklace


----------



## jimmie staton

twigski said:


> Starting this thread again because it got deleted when TPF was down. Please share your VCA actions shots/modeling pics. Thank you to all that contributed in the previous thread, hope you will post them again!
> 
> Here's me wearing two 10 motif wht MOP in yg linked together & 6 motif magic necklace w/a 2" removable extender.


Hi, how much are the 2" removable extenders ? I am in need of 2 of these in yellow gold... do they sell these at VCA ?


----------



## jimmie staton

sbelle said:


> When my SA was trying to talk me out of buying a Magic necklace she said you could get the same effect by combining your different 10 motif necklaces together.  I did some experimenting with dd as my model:
> 
> two 10 motif necklaces - tiger's eye and yellow gold
> I think you should still get the Magic necklace... especially the mother of pearl... you won't regret it... the movement alone is magical. I have the Magic bracelet and it's amazing. I am thinking about getting the Magic necklace for myself...
> "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> three 10 motifs - tiger's eye, yellow gold, and onyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I did end up getting the Magic 16 motif right before the price increase. )


----------



## jimmie staton

thimp said:


> Gorgeous!! I hope this thread doesn't get deleted again.


Hi, how do I go about getting the 2" removable extenders in yellow gold ? Do I go through VCA ?


----------



## luvprada

I sent a response to your other post.


----------



## jimmie staton

Thanks, will check for it.
"J!m"


----------



## Notorious Pink

jimmie staton said:


> Hi, how do I go about getting the 2" removable extenders in yellow gold ? Do I go through VCA ?



You can absolutely get them from VCA, and if you’re impatient Best Gold Shop on eBay sells something similar.


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> You can absolutely get them from VCA, and if you’re impatient Best Gold Shop on eBay sells something similar.



My humble apologies, learning how to navigate on this site and forum, ... That is a great idea and I will check it out. Just hope that I don't lose my entire necklace(s) in the process of being impatient.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> You can absolutely get them from VCA, and if you’re impatient Best Gold Shop on eBay sells something similar.


Hi again... I am having problems finding the site you mention... how to find them ?


----------



## Phoenix123

BBC said:


> I got a little creative with my bracelets...and an extender. Really, with certain necklines, no one would notice!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266153



Beautiful!!


----------



## surfer

Just got myself two sets of beauties! Just managed to try on these at home with my beloved pink holiday pendant. So in love

The other is malachite earrings. I chose the dark ones instead of light. No pics now though


----------



## surfer

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I have the white/yellow butterflies. As strange as it sounds, I want a pink and green butterfly combo earrings and VCA simply refuses to approve the combo.


Oh no! Is it because they usually don’t make green ones? I asked and was told the pink single wouldn’t be a problem but didn’t ask about the green.


----------



## park56

surfer said:


> View attachment 4270632
> View attachment 4270634
> View attachment 4270635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got myself two sets of beauties! Just managed to try on these at home with my beloved pink holiday pendant. So in love
> 
> The other is malachite earrings. I chose the dark ones instead of light. No pics now though


The pink layering is so pretty!


----------



## jimmie staton

Phoenix123 said:


> Beautiful!!



Breathtaking... very, very nice. VCA extenders or other ? If other, please tell me where you got them, I want to try other until I decide to let VCA NYC hold on to my pieces until they attach and send back... can't bear to be without my VCA until I am sure I like the look


----------



## Notorious Pink

jimmie staton said:


> Hi again... I am having problems finding the site you mention... how to find them ?



It’s a seller on eBay.

Just go on eBay and look for the seller “bestgoldshop”
They’re in NY. I haven’t used them personally but they were recommended on here by another TPFer.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you!!!



jimmie staton said:


> Breathtaking... very, very nice. VCA extenders or other ? If other, please tell me where you got them, I want to try other until I decide to let VCA NYC hold on to my pieces until they attach and send back... can't bear to be without my VCA until I am sure I like the look



Yeah, what I did here is wore two necklaces with my extender. My thinking is 1) for the agate I have to wait for the next shipment of blue agate necklaces and I’m being impatient 2) for the pave/gmop I am not spending $57k for the 20 motif and to special order the 10 motif it would still be about $40k so that’s not gonna happen, and 3) with winter necklines no one can see more than a few motifs anyway!


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> It’s a seller on eBay.
> 
> Just go on eBay and look for the seller “bestgoldshop”
> They’re in NY. I haven’t used them personally but they were recommended on here by another TPFer.


okay, thanks. I have to figure out how to find sellers on Ebay… it might take a while but will try.


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, what I did here is wore two necklaces with my extender. My thinking is 1) for the agate I have to wait for the next shipment of blue agate necklaces and I’m being impatient 2) for the pave/gmop I am not spending $57k for the 20 motif and to special order the 10 motif it would still be about $40k so that’s not gonna happen, and 3) with winter necklines no one can see more than a few motifs anyway!


Nice...Great look and nice idea.  I hear ya  on the price thing... don't let it haunt you though... and for the winter neckline... that is a problem showing off motifs... I get it... I experience the same thing and I'm a man, I don't like the look on me when I wear mine with certain sweaters... a simple v neck cashmere that is close fitting looks nice, but chucky sweaters, I usually keep VCA necklaces inside and just a few motifs show... that kind of is not why I spent so much money on VCA necklaces to be hidden. A dilemma I am trying to conquer. 
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> It’s a seller on eBay.
> 
> Just go on eBay and look for the seller “bestgoldshop”
> They’re in NY. I haven’t used them personally but they were recommended on here by another TPFer.


Hi, just checked... I am having problems finding 'bestgoldshop', found others, but concerned that they won't match my necklace, especially since the extenders sold are 14kt and not 18kt. Please help.
"J!m"


----------



## Notorious Pink

jimmie staton said:


> Hi, just checked... I am having problems finding 'bestgoldshop', found others, but concerned that they won't match my necklace, especially since the extenders sold are 14kt and not 18kt. Please help.
> "J!m"



Try typing seller:bestgoldshop in the search bar.
That works on my iPad app.

Another way to find them is search for “gold necklace extender” and then sort by highest price first. Since they use actual gold they’re priced towards the highest but not terrible.


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> Try typing seller:bestgoldshop in the search bar.
> That works on my iPad app.
> 
> Another way to find them is search for “gold necklace extender” and then sort by highest price first. Since they use actual gold they’re priced towards the highest but not terrible.


okay, will try that way.


----------



## jimmie staton

Found them... they seem nice... will walk in right before Christmas. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## surfer

park56 said:


> The pink layering is so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## surfer

Here’s the Alhambra pair. What do you think of wearing these two together? I kind of loved the malachite against my soft pink trench as well. I am so addicted


----------



## Louish

surfer said:


> View attachment 4271781
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the Alhambra pair. What do you think of wearing these two together? I kind of loved the malachite against my soft pink trench as well. I am so addicted
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271782



They both look fantastic on you & together. Green is my favourite colour & I think it pairs gorgeously with soft pink


----------



## surfer

Louish said:


> They both look fantastic on you & together. Green is my favourite colour & I think it pairs gorgeously with soft pink


Thank you Louish! It’s such a slippery slope. I also tried these on and they are much better in person also!


----------



## jimmie staton

surfer said:


> View attachment 4271781
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the Alhambra pair. What do you think of wearing these two together? I kind of loved the malachite against my soft pink trench as well. I am so addicted
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271782


Very nice... I like a bunch. I match my VCA all Black Onyx, it goes with everything. I might do the VCA Vintage in Malachite to wear with my collection or MOP in the future.


----------



## SilverBen

Yellow gold gmop bracelet in action today


----------



## jimmie staton

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Yellow gold gmop bracelet in action today


Very nice... good choice in jewelry. Must post some pictures soon. Men SHOULD be proud to show off their amazing taste in important jewelry.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Yellow gold gmop bracelet in action today


Did you get a chance to see my amazing VCA Magic Bracelet ? It's on the post about 'Deep Scratches'
"J!m"


----------



## SilverBen

jimmie staton said:


> Very nice... good choice in jewelry. Must post some pictures soon. Men SHOULD be proud to show off their amazing taste in important jewelry.
> "J!m"



Thanks you! Of course I agree, I take great pride in my collection regardless of what others think [emoji23] Please do share some photos or your collection!


----------



## birkin10600

Wearing my VCA turquoise pieces today. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> Wearing my VCA turquoise pieces today. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274248
> View attachment 4274253



Beautiful!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

birkin10600 said:


> Wearing my VCA turquoise pieces today. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274248
> View attachment 4274253


What a perfect perfect match! Too stunning!


----------



## jimmie staton

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Thanks you! Of course I agree, I take great pride in my collection regardless of what others think [emoji23] Please do share some photos or your collection!


Will do... keep on doing the darn thing... you rock. What's next on your wish list ?


----------



## birkin10600

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful!





Stardust Andromeda said:


> What a perfect perfect match! Too stunning!


Thank you lovely ladies for your kind comments![emoji4]


----------



## DreamingPink

birkin10600 said:


> Wearing my VCA turquoise pieces today. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274248
> View attachment 4274253


Stunning! I've always loved your turquoise action pics!! Great collection!


----------



## etoupebirkin

birkin10600 said:


> Wearing my VCA turquoise pieces today. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274248
> View attachment 4274253


Love!!!


----------



## birkin10600

MiniNavy said:


> Stunning! I've always loved your turquoise action pics!! Great collection!





etoupebirkin said:


> Love!!!


Thank you lovely ladies! I really appreciate your kind comments. [emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

Lapis magic alhambra pendant in action.[emoji170]   Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Meowwu

Office mugshot. Someone knock on my door while I was taking the photo and my hands shook... now I am afraid to take photos in the office. Lol


----------



## jimmie staton

Meowwu said:


> Office mugshot. Someone knock on my door while I was taking the photo and my hands shook... now I am afraid to take photos in the office. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4275741


Hilarious ! Hope your co-workers don't shame you for being so amazingly fabulous. Don't let them call you conceded... you are convinced ! Convinced that you are worth it.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Meowwu said:


> Office mugshot. Someone knock on my door while I was taking the photo and my hands shook... now I am afraid to take photos in the office. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4275741


By the way... very nice VCA Signature Bracelet. I am torn between getting that one or the VCA diamond clover perelee… torn


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> Office mugshot. Someone knock on my door while I was taking the photo and my hands shook... now I am afraid to take photos in the office. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4275741



Beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

ALMcR3ynolds said:


>



The black elements against the diamonds and gold looks so good.


----------



## SilverBen

nicole0612 said:


> The black elements against the diamonds and gold looks so good.



Thank you! Ive finally made my stack transition from the brighter stones and colored leather to almost exclusively black and golds during this time of year until spring comes around


----------



## Meowwu

jimmie staton said:


> Hilarious ! Hope your co-workers don't shame you for being so amazingly fabulous. Don't let them call you conceded... you are convinced ! Convinced that you are worth it.
> "J!m"


Hahahahahahaha I nearly dropped my phone. Don’t think they saw anything.


----------



## Meowwu

jimmie staton said:


> By the way... very nice VCA Signature Bracelet. I am torn between getting that one or the VCA diamond clover perelee… torn


It’s a tough one! Have you tried them or to see which you prefer on you? I am always afraid that dirt would get into clover perlee (which can be cleaned) but I am uneasy about the idea. Clover is sparkly (in good and diamond) though!! Both pretty! If you can only have one, then clover. Hahahahahahahah sorry I am not really helping.


----------



## jimmie staton

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Thank you! Ive finally made my stack transition from the brighter stones and colored leather to almost exclusively black and golds during this time of year until spring comes around


Nice choice... great idea. something to consider for myself. Will try to post pictures of my stack tonight... I'll have my 9 year old son do it for me. lol


----------



## jimmie staton

Meowwu said:


> It’s a tough one! Have you tried them or to see which you prefer on you? I am always afraid that dirt would get into clover perlee (which can be cleaned) but I am uneasy about the idea. Clover is sparkly (in good and diamond) though!! Both pretty! If you can only have one, then clover. Hahahahahahahah sorry I am not really helping.


I thought about that as well... I don't necessarily clean and polish, usually if I happen to shower with my pieces... quick and easy clean and polish. I don't take of the Love bracelet ever,  so it gets polished and cleaned twice a day, sometimes more if and when extra showers between outings and want to change outfits during the day or evening. Everything else comes off and YES, it can be a production because I can be systematic with it. And thanks a lot... you are NOT helping me with the decision between the VCA signature and the diamond clover. You think like me... and it's not really a bad thing. Please help me commit or have me committed. lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Lapis magic alhambra pendant in action.[emoji170]   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275620



Soooo gorgeous [emoji170]


----------



## Notorious Pink

jimmie staton said:


> Please help me commit or have me committed. lol



Love this.

I personally prefer the clover (and it’s on my list [emoji6]) but I guess you have to think ahead - if you get the signature, do you think you will still want the clover? I know that “reasonable substitutions” never seem to work out for me, so I just go for it.


----------



## Meowwu

jimmie staton said:


> I thought about that as well... I don't necessarily clean and polish, usually if I happen to shower with my pieces... quick and easy clean and polish. I don't take of the Love bracelet ever,  so it gets polished and cleaned twice a day, sometimes more if and when extra showers between outings and want to change outfits during the day or evening. Everything else comes off and YES, it can be a production because I can be systematic with it. And thanks a lot... you are NOT helping me with the decision between the VCA signature and the diamond clover. You think like me... and it's not really a bad thing. Please help me commit or have me committed. lol


LOL. Go try it on again! See how you feel. I’d try other bracelets while there to see if something else catches your eyes.  Perlee signature is quite simple to wear though. Lol


----------



## jimmie staton

Meowwu said:


> LOL. Go try it on again! See how you feel. I’d try other bracelets while there to see if something else catches your eyes.  Perlee signature is quite simple to wear though. Lol


Nice way to get out of it... lol... it's not like I am asking you to pay for it... lol, but I get it... it's a tough one. I will try others, I believe I don't have any more room left for another bracelet, and can't imagine not wearing it without all my others. decisions, decisions. You rock and thanks for your suggestions.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> Love this.
> 
> I personally prefer the clover (and it’s on my list [emoji6]) but I guess you have to think ahead - if you get the signature, do you think you will still want the clover? I know that “reasonable substitutions” never seem to work out for me, so I just go for it.


Great... and you are correct, I know if I get the signature, I will still pine for the clover. I should stop trying to make sense out of my nonsense...This purchase is tricky... I will know when the time comes and more than likely... it will be both pieces... lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

jimmie staton said:


> Great... and you are correct, I know if I get the signature, I will still pine for the clover. I should stop trying to make sense out of my nonsense...This purchase is tricky... I will know when the time comes and more than likely... it will be both pieces... lol



Haha....I like the way you think! [emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> Haha....I like the way you think! [emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]


I think we think alike... lol


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> View attachment 4271870
> 
> Thank you Louish! It’s such a slippery slope. I also tried these on and they are much better in person also!


These are very pretty on you. I tried them on at the store; they're now at the top of my wish list.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

I’ve been a Long time admirer of all the VCA pieces in here  tried on a sweet Alhambra few days back and wonder if it goes well with my stack?


----------



## Happyish

My stack . . . resting . . .


----------



## Louish

Meowwu said:


> Office mugshot. Someone knock on my door while I was taking the photo and my hands shook... now I am afraid to take photos in the office. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4275741



Are you wearing a VCA Perlee ring? Which model is it? It's dainty but has a presence too


----------



## lisawhit

Happyish said:


> My stack . . . resting . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280039


Perlee heaven...gorgeous!


----------



## lisawhit

Off and running


----------



## PennyD2911

jimmie staton said:


> Great... and you are correct, I know if I get the signature, I will still pine for the clover. I should stop trying to make sense out of my nonsense...This purchase is tricky... I will know when the time comes and more than likely... it will be both pieces... lol



Just thought I would give you a little visual as you contemplate [emoji1].  You will definitely want both bracelets.[emoji1][emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

Happyish said:


> My stack . . . resting . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280039



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] PERLEE [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Meowwu

Louish said:


> Are you wearing a VCA Perlee ring? Which model is it? It's dainty but has a presence too



Sharp eye! Yes it’s a perlee ring in small. I was surprised when I tried it that it makes a presence, as you said.


----------



## Louish

Meowwu said:


> Sharp eye! Yes it’s a perlee ring in small. I was surprised when I tried it that it makes a presence, as you said.



it looks beautiful on you. I'd love a RG version


----------



## Meowwu

Louish said:


> it looks beautiful on you. I'd love a RG version


Thank you. RG would look lovely.


----------



## jimmie staton

PennyD2911 said:


> Just thought I would give you a little visual as you contemplate [emoji1].  You will definitely want both bracelets.[emoji1][emoji7]


Yep... I think I am gonna have to get both !


----------



## jimmie staton

ALMcR3ynolds said:


>


Hey there ! Did you get a chance to see my stack ?
"J!m"


----------



## baggingthebag

Was confused between the Sweet Carnelian and the Vintage Onyx. Finally bought the Onyx as my first ever VCA piece!


----------



## Louish

baggingthebag said:


> Was confused between the Sweet Carnelian and the Vintage Onyx. Finally bought the Onyx as my first ever VCA piece!
> 
> View attachment 4281386



This a great pic for those of us debating between the sweet & vintage sizes, thank you


----------



## Happyish

lisawhit said:


> Perlee heaven...gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## hopiko

birkin10600 said:


> Lapis magic alhambra pendant in action.[emoji170]   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275620


That color is amazing!  Gorgeous piece, birkin!


----------



## nicole0612

baggingthebag said:


> Was confused between the Sweet Carnelian and the Vintage Onyx. Finally bought the Onyx as my first ever VCA piece!
> 
> View attachment 4281386



Congrats! Beautiful first VCA


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> Office mugshot. Someone knock on my door while I was taking the photo and my hands shook... now I am afraid to take photos in the office. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4275741





Happyish said:


> My stack . . . resting . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280039





PennyD2911 said:


> Just thought I would give you a little visual as you contemplate [emoji1].  You will definitely want both bracelets.[emoji1][emoji7]



So many beautiful perlees of all types! Each one is beautiful!


----------



## birkin10600

hopiko said:


> That color is amazing!  Gorgeous piece, birkin!


Thank you for your nice compliment hopiko! [emoji4]


----------



## Chaneladdict7

BBC said:


> Three motif earrings.....unfortunately no one has been able to give me a good reason not to get.....both???
> 
> View attachment 4245486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245487


I have both earrings in the three motif and I love them !


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> Congrats! Beautiful first VCA


Congratulations . . . it's a slippery slope!


----------



## Happyish

Chaneladdict7 said:


> I have both earrings in the three motif and I love them !


Gorgeous! And they look beautiful on you.


----------



## Happyish

My homage to Christmas . . .


----------



## Chaneladdict7

Happyish said:


> My homage to Christmas . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282685


Wow that’s so beautiful


----------



## Chaneladdict7

PennyD2911 said:


> Just thought I would give you a little visual as you contemplate [emoji1].  You will definitely want both bracelets.[emoji1][emoji7]


Wow I think this is by far the best stack for the vca Perlee Clover if I decide on buying it, I would wanna pair it with a signature congrats they are so gorgeous


----------



## Alena21

Choosing ring of the day


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> View attachment 4283401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choosing ring of the day



How beautiful! These motifs look so pretty arranged next to each other.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> How beautiful! These motifs look so pretty arranged next to each other.


Thank you Nicole 0612. I sometimes love wearing two at the time


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Thank you Nicole 0612. I sometimes love wearing two at the time



I understand why! They look so nice together, it makes me think of a beautiful scene in a meadow!


----------



## Alena21

Van cleef and Boucheron kind of a day
I love how the VCA tiger eye butterfly compliments Boucheron's chocolate gold.
Oh and the little eternity band is Tiffany's.


----------



## pazt

Wearing my 2 10 motifs - white MOP and pink sevre


----------



## Happyish

My perlee stack. I look at these and feel most humbled. I can't take them for granted; they're a function of a lot of work and effort not to mention the confidence others have placed in me. I am most appreciative and feel blessed.


----------



## Notorious Pink

In action :






At rest:


----------



## Happyish

Gorgeous!






At rest:






[/QUOTE]


----------



## sakuramickey

Happyish said:


> My perlee stack. I look at these and feel most humbled. I can't take them for granted; they're a function of a lot of work and effort not to mention the confidence others have placed in me. I am most appreciative and feel blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285725


Absolutely gorgeous stack!! Was wondering if you will be able to post just with the signature bracelet with 1 line Perlee bracelet ☺️ Would love to see how the gold perlee goes with the signature bracelet


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> My perlee stack. I look at these and feel most humbled. I can't take them for granted; they're a function of a lot of work and effort not to mention the confidence others have placed in me. I am most appreciative and feel blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285725



Love this post
Love you stack 
Twins on the perlee 5 row bracelet 
You wear this well 
#stylegoals


----------



## Happyish

sakuramickey said:


> Absolutely gorgeous stack!! Was wondering if you will be able to post just with the signature bracelet with 1 line Perlee bracelet ☺️ Would love to see how the gold perlee goes with the signature bracelet


Absolutely--I love these two together.  I think one completes the other.


----------



## Happyish

BBC said:


> In action :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At rest:


This is gorgeous. Although I know this is a VCA thread . . . I love the earrings. May I ask who makes them, and finally, what is the color of your Birkin? This is just so perfect for so many reasons. Thank you for sharing


----------



## wisconsin

Yes those earrings!!
Pray tell BBC.


----------



## sakuramickey

Happyish said:


> Absolutely--I love these two together.  I think one completes the other.


Thank you so much!! Love love love your stack!!


----------



## Happyish

sakuramickey said:


> Thank you so much!! Love love love your stack!!


Thank you sakuramickey


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> Love this post
> Love you stack
> Twins on the perlee 5 row bracelet
> You wear this well
> #stylegoals


Thank you TankerToad. Would love to see your bracelets in action!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> This is gorgeous. Although I know this is a VCA thread . . . I love the earrings. May I ask who makes them, and finally, what is the color of your Birkin? This is just so perfect for so many reasons. Thank you for sharing





wisconsin said:


> Yes those earrings!!
> Pray tell BBC.



I got them at London Jewelers nearby, it’s made by them. The funniest thing is when I saw them in the showcase they must have been very new as none of the SAs had actually noticed them before I asked to see them....everyone was so surprised when I tried them on!

The bag is Blue Hydra chevre with rose jaipur interior. 

Here is a daylight pic of the earrings:


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

BBC said:


> I got them at London Jewelers nearby, it’s made by them. The funniest thing is when I saw them in the showcase they must have been very new as none of the SAs had actually noticed them before I asked to see them....everyone was so surprised when I tried them on!
> 
> The bag is Blue Hydra chevre with rose jaipur interior.
> 
> Here is a daylight pic of the earrings:



Stunning! may I ask if you purchased recently?


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> I got them at London Jewelers nearby, it’s made by them. The funniest thing is when I saw them in the showcase they must have been very new as none of the SAs had actually noticed them before I asked to see them....everyone was so surprised when I tried them on!
> 
> The bag is Blue Hydra chevre with rose jaipur interior.
> 
> Here is a daylight pic of the earrings:


Delicious! So refreshing to look at and perfectly compliment the BA bracelet!


----------



## innerpeace85

BBC said:


> I got them at London Jewelers nearby, it’s made by them. The funniest thing is when I saw them in the showcase they must have been very new as none of the SAs had actually noticed them before I asked to see them....everyone was so surprised when I tried them on!
> 
> The bag is Blue Hydra chevre with rose jaipur interior.
> 
> Here is a daylight pic of the earrings:


Very pretty BBC and you wear it well !!


----------



## Notorious Pink

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Stunning! may I ask if you purchased recently?



Yes [emoji5]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> Delicious! So refreshing to look at and perfectly compliment the BA bracelet!



Thank you! Yes, definitely need to match the BA [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



padmaraman_1985 said:


> Very pretty BBC and you wear it well !!



Thank you sweetie! [emoji8]


----------



## Happyish

BBC said:


> I got them at London Jewelers nearby, it’s made by them. The funniest thing is when I saw them in the showcase they must have been very new as none of the SAs had actually noticed them before I asked to see them....everyone was so surprised when I tried them on!
> 
> The bag is Blue Hydra chevre with rose jaipur interior.
> 
> Here is a daylight pic of the earrings:


They are luscious and they are glorious with the scarf and bag . . . Wear them well!


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> I got them at London Jewelers nearby, it’s made by them. The funniest thing is when I saw them in the showcase they must have been very new as none of the SAs had actually noticed them before I asked to see them....everyone was so surprised when I tried them on!
> 
> The bag is Blue Hydra chevre with rose jaipur interior.
> 
> Here is a daylight pic of the earrings:



Another perfect choice
You can just zero in on the best items
These earrings are stupendous -
Perfect on you 
A holiday treat ??


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> They are luscious and they are glorious with the scarf and bag . . . Wear them well!



Thank you!!!



TankerToad said:


> Another perfect choice
> You can just zero in on the best items
> These earrings are stupendous -
> Perfect on you
> A holiday treat ??



Well, I can say the same about you [emoji254] -  though we DO have similar taste [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] Thank you sweetie! Yes, a holiday treat (with some enabling by T, whom you met briefly...hope to see you for longer next time!!!!). It helped that DH really loves them!

To bring this back to topic, I would really like to see how others are coordinating their blue VCA (whether Agate, Turquoise, Lapis or Porcelain) with their non-VCA [emoji7]


----------



## Marmotte

Wearing my Limited Edition Bois d’Amourette and Rose Gold pendant and my Tigereye ring


----------



## pazt

Merry Christmas! 

Wearing Christmas pjs and my holiday stack on Christmas Day


----------



## Lisa-SH

pazt said:


> View attachment 4288406
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Wearing Christmas pjs and my holiday stack on Christmas Day


Merry X'mas and Happy Holiday! Also noticing the Perlee clover ring in your picture, can you pls let me know whether the ring is comfortable to wear at the daily basis? Thanks Patz


----------



## pazt

Lisa-SH said:


> Merry X'mas and Happy Holiday! Also noticing the Perlee clover ring in your picture, can you pls let me know whether the ring is comfortable to wear at the daily basis? Thanks Patz



Yes! I wear it all the time! And I have the thicker older version


----------



## Lisa-SH

pazt said:


> Yes! I wear it all the time! And I have the thicker older version


Thank you!


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> View attachment 4288406
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Wearing Christmas pjs and my holiday stack on Christmas Day



Love this pic![emoji813]️ Hope you had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## jimmie staton

PennyD2911 said:


> Love this pic![emoji813]️ Hope you had a wonderful Christmas!


Wonderful !


----------



## pazt

PennyD2911 said:


> Love this pic![emoji813]️ Hope you had a wonderful Christmas!



You too Penny!!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

pazt said:


> View attachment 4288406
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Wearing Christmas pjs and my holiday stack on Christmas Day


And to you too! xxx


----------



## lisawhit

pazt said:


> View attachment 4288406
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Wearing Christmas pjs and my holiday stack on Christmas Day


Merry Christmas!  Love your VCA stack!


----------



## hopiko

I found a Perlee under the tree (ok, I put it there..lol!). I love it with my GMOP/pave alhambra!

Happy holiday to all!


----------



## Notorious Pink

pazt said:


> View attachment 4288406
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Wearing Christmas pjs and my holiday stack on Christmas Day



Love this - looks great!



hopiko said:


> I found a Perlee under the tree (ok, I put it there..lol!). I love it with my GMOP/pave alhambra!
> 
> Happy holiday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289347




Aaaah, congratulations sweetie!!! Enjoy in the best of health (will be your twin...eventually!!!)


----------



## PennyD2911

hopiko said:


> I found a Perlee under the tree (ok, I put it there..lol!). I love it with my GMOP/pave alhambra!
> 
> Happy holiday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289347



Congrats!  One of my fave VCA pieces!

I put Cartier and  more diamond studs from Brian Gavin  Diamonds in Houston under our tree. [emoji12]

That is one way to insure we get what we want for Christmas. LOL


----------



## Alena21

hopiko said:


> I found a Perlee under the tree (ok, I put it there..lol!). I love it with my GMOP/pave alhambra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289347


Georgeous! Happy Holidays to All!


----------



## Happyish

hopiko said:


> I found a Perlee under the tree (ok, I put it there..lol!). I love it with my GMOP/pave alhambra!
> 
> Happy holiday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289347


Very beautiful! Wear it well and in good health.


----------



## Mpassan03

Mini pave frivole earrings from my babies for Christmas... totally in love!


----------



## hopiko

Mpassan03 said:


> Mini pave frivole earrings from my babies for Christmas... totally in love!


So pretty on you!  You have very generous babies!


----------



## JeanGranger

Natalie j said:


> Happy Sunday!



Do you wear your Rose gold bracelet often? Do you like it as much as the ones with stones?


----------



## JeanGranger

EpiFanatic said:


> I just got my chalcedony shortened and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261169




Do you wear this 24/7? Or take it off the end of the day? Thanks


----------



## Bethc

Mai1981 said:


> Do you wear this 24/7? Or take it off the end of the day? Thanks



It’s beautiful!  
I take all of my jewelry off.  The motifs make indentations on my arm.


----------



## WingNut

Happyish said:


> My perlee stack. I look at these and feel most humbled. I can't take them for granted; they're a function of a lot of work and effort not to mention the confidence others have placed in me. I am most appreciative and feel blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285725



That’s a gorgeous stack.....and an even better message!


----------



## VCALoverNY

BBC said:


> In action :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At rest:




The only thing more gorgeous than your necklace is seeing it with your fab Birkin! Obsessed with this outfit!! Did you extend your 10 motif at all? (Either with an extender or by having VCA add a little between each clover.) Or are you wearing it at 16 inches?


----------



## jimmie staton

was your SA at VCA Yvan ? He's the best !
"J!m"


----------



## Notorious Pink

VCALoverNY said:


> The only thing more gorgeous than your necklace is seeing it with your fab Birkin! Obsessed with this outfit!! Did you extend your 10 motif at all? (Either with an extender or by having VCA add a little between each clover.) Or are you wearing it at 16 inches?



THANK YOU!!!! [emoji254]

It’s not a 10-motif....that’s coming in April. I’m wearing two bracelets with an extender (which you can see across the top of the bag). I would never change the length of the necklace, it would mess up the proportions, especially if I ever wanted to layer or combine with other VCA. Go for the extender, gives you more versatility! [emoji8]


----------



## VCALoverNY

BBC said:


> THANK YOU!!!! [emoji254]
> 
> It’s not a 10-motif....that’s coming in April. I’m wearing two bracelets with an extender (which you can see across the top of the bag). I would never change the length of the necklace, it would mess up the proportions, especially if I ever wanted to layer or combine with other VCA. Go for the extender, gives you more versatility! [emoji8]




Thank you!! Wear yours in good health!! And I can't wait to see a pic when your 10 motif comes in!!


----------



## mewt

My favorite stack... that friendship bracelet my husband made really ties it together!  I'm impressed it's still hanging in there after a year, to be honest!!


----------



## Toronto24

mewt said:


> My favorite stack... that friendship bracelet my husband made really ties it together!  I'm impressed it's still hanging in there after a year, to be honest!!



You’re husband made the bracelet? How sweet! I am impressed. The most meaningful of your stack (which is beautiful).


----------



## Notorious Pink

mewt said:


> My favorite stack... that friendship bracelet my husband made really ties it together!  I'm impressed it's still hanging in there after a year, to be honest!!



What a SWEET stack!


----------



## jimmie staton

mewt said:


> My favorite stack... that friendship bracelet my husband made really ties it together!  I'm impressed it's still hanging in there after a year, to be honest!!


Very nice that you added something personal, sentimental and handmade from your husband to compliment the other luxury items... says a lot about you and will guarantee you for luxury presents from your husband in the future. Let your love last longer than any luxury jewelry... Your love will have no service repairs, no exchanges, no upgrades, no out of warranty issues, no after market parts, no tarnishing, no counterfeiting, no buyers remorse, and no regrets....  and YES to a deeper and higher love, your love will only appreciate in value and be the envy and aspiration to all.
Wishing you the very best... and may all your dreams come true.
"J!m"


----------



## 911snowball

What a lovely post jimmie- well said!


----------



## jimmie staton

911snowball said:


> What a lovely post jimmie- well said!


aw shucks... thanks-
"J!m"


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Going out


----------



## jimmie staton

NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 4294894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out


flawless against the Hermes bag... lovely combo. Enjoy your outing !
"J!m"


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

jimmie staton said:


> flawless against the Hermes bag... lovely combo. Enjoy your outing !
> "J!m"


Thanks so much dear.


----------



## jimmie staton

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks so much dear.


honored...
"J!m"


----------



## lisawhit

Today’s stack


----------



## sammytheMUA

Not an action shot, but wanted to share. I received this beauty today and I am deciding if I should keep or not.


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## jimmie staton

sammytheMUA said:


> Not an action shot, but wanted to share. I received this beauty today and I am deciding if I should keep or not.
> View attachment 4299202
> View attachment 4299204


Only if you love it and it loves you back by complimenting you and your style.
"J!m"


----------



## sakuramickey

sammytheMUA said:


> Not an action shot, but wanted to share. I received this beauty today and I am deciding if I should keep or not.
> View attachment 4299202
> View attachment 4299204


Can you post a modeling picture?


----------



## jimmie staton

ALMcR3ynolds said:


>


awesome stack... drool worthy ! You are inspirational to many that wants to stack and make us current stackers proud... been stacking since the early 90's !
"J!m"
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

sakuramickey said:


> Can you post a modeling picture?


True... need to see it on you to truly give an opinion on you keeping or not.
"J!m"


----------



## sammytheMUA

sakuramickey said:


> Can you post a modeling picture?



The necklace is a bit short on me, so no modeling shots to share. I plan on lengthening the chain if I decide to keep it.


----------



## jimmie staton

sammytheMUA said:


> The necklace is a bit short on me, so no modeling shots to share. I plan on lengthening the chain if I decide to keep it.


Nice and great idea.
"J!m"


----------



## AuthenticLux

Off to a reunion luncheon❤️


----------



## jimmie staton

AuthenticLux said:


> View attachment 4301906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to a reunion luncheon❤️


Nice... the color and style of what you are wearing and the VCA around your neck... you are gonna knock em off their feet ! Whether you was the 'IT GIRL' then or not, you are definitely the 'IT WOMAN' now ! lol
"J!m"


----------



## JeanGranger

bags to die for said:


> Chalcedony and grey mop WG bracelets


----------



## AuthenticLux

jimmie staton said:


> Nice... the color and style of what you are wearing and the VCA around your neck... you are gonna knock em off their feet ! Whether you was the 'IT GIRL' then or not, you are definitely the 'IT WOMAN' now ! lol
> "J!m"


Ok, you just made my week! ❤️❤️❤️ Thank you!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

AuthenticLux said:


> Ok, you just made my week! ❤️❤️❤️ Thank you!!!


Honored...
"J!m"


----------



## JeanGranger

Hi 

I’m fairly new to VCA.
 Does anyone here own Vintage Alhambra Bracelet in WG Chalcedony for a while and still wearing it often , loving it?

I need some convincing 



(Or any other beautiful VCA Bracelet in WG suggestion please)


----------



## EpiFanatic

Mai1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> I’m fairly new to VCA.
> Does anyone here own Vintage Alhambra Bracelet in WG Chalcedony for a while and still wearing it often , loving it?
> 
> I need some convincing
> 
> 
> 
> (Or any other beautiful VCA Bracelet in WG suggestion please)



I do!!!  I love it. I bought it three months ago and wear it daily. I only take it off to prevent it from getting wet. It’s a great and interesting neutral.  




I had it shortened to the second shortest length. It was the best impulse buy I have ever made.


----------



## JeanGranger

EpiFanatic said:


> I do!!!  I love it. I bought it three months ago and wear it daily. I only take it off to prevent it from getting wet. It’s a great and interesting neutral.
> View attachment 4302378
> 
> View attachment 4302382
> 
> I had it shortened to the second shortest length. It was the best impulse buy I have ever made.



Thank you for reply to my question. I agree it’s beautiful and neutral. And wow your wrist is so tiny.
Is it in a way when you typing, writing or outdoor activity? How about when weather is humid


----------



## jimmie staton

Mai1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> I’m fairly new to VCA.
> Does anyone here own Vintage Alhambra Bracelet in WG Chalcedony for a while and still wearing it often , loving it?
> 
> I need some convincing
> 
> 
> 
> (Or any other beautiful VCA Bracelet in WG suggestion please)


I own the VCA Magic bracelet, and love it... it's so unique.
"J!m"


----------



## AuthenticLux

EpiFanatic said:


> I do!!!  I love it. I bought it three months ago and wear it daily. I only take it off to prevent it from getting wet. It’s a great and interesting neutral.
> View attachment 4302378
> 
> View attachment 4302382
> 
> I had it shortened to the second shortest length. It was the best impulse buy I have ever made.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Mai1981 said:


> Thank you for reply to my question. I agree it’s beautiful and neutral. And wow your wrist is so tiny.
> Is it in a way when you typing, writing or outdoor activity? How about when weather is humid



I don’t wear it when working out or running, or washing dishes or doing heavy housework. Regular working at desk does not bother me. I don’t wear it long and dangling though. I wear it rather short because I want to have freedom of movement and it not dragging on things. It is very comfortable on me. I wear it on my left arm which is not my dominant arm. I have a rose gold five motif that I shortened even more. Humid weather does not bother me. I live in a relatively dry climate.

I find the white gold chain to be very shiny and reflective. VCA polishes their pieces so well.


----------



## jimmie staton

EpiFanatic said:


> I do!!!  I love it. I bought it three months ago and wear it daily. I only take it off to prevent it from getting wet. It’s a great and interesting neutral.
> View attachment 4302378
> 
> View attachment 4302382
> 
> I had it shortened to the second shortest length. It was the best impulse buy I have ever made.


Love it... it gives you both looks... the VCA Vintage bracelet and the VCA Magic bracelet... but with the hanging pendant being mini instead of the large.  Clever !!!
"J!m"


----------



## AnnC

EpiFanatic said:


> I don’t wear it when working out or running, or washing dishes or doing heavy housework. Regular working at desk does not bother me. I don’t wear it long and dangling though. I wear it rather short because I want to have freedom of movement and it not dragging on things. It is very comfortable on me. I wear it on my left arm which is not my dominant arm. I have a rose gold five motif that I shortened even more. Humid weather does not bother me. I live in a relatively dry climate.
> 
> I find the white gold chain to be very shiny and reflective. VCA polishes their pieces so well.


Between the length of your rose gold and chalcedony which do you find more comfortable and better fit? I also had my yellow gold mop shortened to the shortest length (8 links were removed). It fits nicely but not a whole lot of wiggle room. My wrist size is 14cm and I’m thinking of getting another bracelet but wonder if I should only have 6 links removed.


----------



## EpiFanatic

jimmie staton said:


> Love it... it gives you both looks... the VCA Vintage bracelet and the VCA Magic bracelet... but with the hanging pendant being mini instead of the large.  Clever !!!
> "J!m"



I shortened it so I don’t have the dangling motif anymore. [emoji4]


----------



## EpiFanatic

AnnC said:


> Between the length of your rose gold and chalcedony which do you find more comfortable and better fit? I also had my yellow gold mop shortened to the shortest length (8 links were removed). It fits nicely but not a whole lot of wiggle room. My wrist size is 14cm and I’m thinking of getting another bracelet but wonder if I should only have 6 links removed.



My shortest length rose gold was so short that I could often see the imprint of the motif on my skin so that was too short even for me. My wrist is 13 cm.  I prefer 6 links removed. I am usually really annoyed at anything dangling close to my palm and it doesn’t yet get there.  It’s short enough that it doesn’t bother me with desk work. Also I plan on layering another five  motif at some point so I want to leave them a little space to slide over one another. The next one will be 6 links removed like this one.


----------



## AnnC

EpiFanatic said:


> My shortest length rose gold was so short that I could often see the imprint of the motif on my skin so that was too short even for me. My wrist is 13 cm.  I prefer 6 links removed. I am usually really annoyed at anything dangling close to my palm and it doesn’t yet get there.  It’s short enough that it doesn’t bother me with desk work. Also I plan on layering another five  motif at some point so I want to leave them a little space to slide over one another. The next one will be 6 links removed like this one.


Thank you for your response; it’s really helpful! I’ve been holding off on getting another 5 motif in gold, because I was trying to decide between getting 8 or 6 links removed. Now, I will go with 6 links. I plan to wear them together too.


----------



## jimmie staton

EpiFanatic said:


> I shortened it so I don’t have the dangling motif anymore. [emoji4]


Oh... I do like both... you're fine...lol
"J!m"


----------



## MissAnnette

Loving my new Onyx vintage alhambra necklace in yellow gold. I honestly can't believe it took me this long to get it. It goes with EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## AuthenticLux

MissAnnette said:


> Loving my new Onyx vintage alhambra necklace in yellow gold. I honestly can't believe it took me this long to get it. It goes with EVERYTHING!!!!!


Beautiful! It looks stunning on you!


----------



## jimmie staton

MissAnnette said:


> Loving my new Onyx vintage alhambra necklace in yellow gold. I honestly can't believe it took me this long to get it. It goes with EVERYTHING!!!!!


very nice and congrats... you look famous with your VCA and your Tom Ford eyewear ! Don't be surprised when someone post celebrities wearing VCA and your picture pops up.
"J!m"


----------



## Happyish

EpiFanatic said:


> I do!!!  I love it. I bought it three months ago and wear it daily. I only take it off to prevent it from getting wet. It’s a great and interesting neutral.
> View attachment 4302378
> 
> View attachment 4302382
> 
> I had it shortened to the second shortest length. It was the best impulse buy I have ever made.


It's very pretty


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> It's very pretty



Thank you so much!


----------



## Fem1014

Violet Bleu said:


> These look lovely on your skin tone!



I am now between this one and Gray MOP. Having the hardest time making a final decisions


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Im totally a newbie to VCA and just got myself a sweet Alhambra to complement my cartier stack


----------



## Kayceedee88

EpiFanatic said:


> I do!!!  I love it. I bought it three months ago and wear it daily. I only take it off to prevent it from getting wet. It’s a great and interesting neutral.
> View attachment 4302378
> 
> View attachment 4302382
> 
> I had it shortened to the second shortest length. It was the best impulse buy I have ever made.


What stone is this? So pretty with in that purple color with the WG.


----------



## bhurry

Wearing my sweet butterfly today.


----------



## luvprada

Elegantlytwist said:


> Im totally a newbie to VCA and just got myself a sweet Alhambra to complement my cartier stack



I love Carnelian! Just beautiful!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

luvprada said:


> I love Carnelian! Just beautiful!


Yes it is!! the red complements the rose gold perfectly


----------



## lisawhit

10 motif yellow gold extended to 20”


----------



## jimmie staton

lisawhit said:


> 10 motif yellow gold extended to 20”


Now that's a good looking couple... marriage goals... to keep smiles on our faces soon, often and forever ! Nice VCA too.
"J!m"


----------



## lisawhit

jimmie staton said:


> Now that's a good looking couple... marriage goals... to keep smiles on our faces soon, often and forever ! Nice VCA too.
> "J!m"


Thanks Jim!  We live in a beautiful resort area and we enjoy it very much off season!


----------



## JeanGranger

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4057513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The socrate ring, the Alhambra watch



I love your ring a lot. Does it come off easy? I’m scared it gonna fall off by accident? Sorry. I meant do you feel as safe as you wearing normal ring (not btw finger ring)


----------



## JeanGranger

glamour724 said:


> Welcoming springtime with my Socrate ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673150


----------



## jimmie staton

lisawhit said:


> Thanks Jim!  We live in a beautiful resort area and we enjoy it very much off season!


splendid... If said beautiful resort area decides to use your image and photo for tourism... they should pay you for that right to do so. 
"J!m"


----------



## AuthenticLux

lisawhit said:


> 10 motif yellow gold extended to 20”


Lovely!


----------



## lisawhit

AuthenticLux said:


> Lovely!


thank you...


----------



## EpiFanatic

Kayceedee88 said:


> What stone is this? So pretty with in that purple color with the WG.



Thank you Kayceedee88.  Chalcedony and white gold.


----------



## Meowwu

My usual suspect.


----------



## JeanGranger

Meowwu said:


> My usual suspect.
> 
> View attachment 4314332



Very pretty


----------



## Meowwu

Mai1981 said:


> Very pretty


Thank you


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> My usual suspect.
> 
> View attachment 4314332



I am loving this more and more!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Meowwu said:


> My usual suspect.
> 
> View attachment 4314332



That rock crystal bracelet is so beautiful. It just draws me in.


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> I am loving this more and more!


It’s so easy to pair. Although I do wonder if it’s too under stated. I am getting my second RC crystal bracelet and and hoping to use as a necklace (after turning down an offer for 20 motif necklace). I hope I made he right choice.


----------



## Meowwu

EpiFanatic said:


> That rock crystal bracelet is so beautiful. It just draws me in.


It is very very easy to use and camouflages so well at times lol.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

lisawhit said:


> 10 motif yellow gold extended to 20”


You make such a handsome couple! So much love, sunshine and VCA (?)!


----------



## lisawhit

Stardust Andromeda said:


> You make such a handsome couple! So much love, sunshine and VCA (?)!


thank you and yes vca


----------



## Rami00

Perlée


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> Perlée


Gorgeous  Love your nail color


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Gorgeous  Love your nail color


Thank you xx


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Perlée



Looooove....beautiful! (As always!!)


----------



## PennyD2911

Rami00 said:


> Perlée



Beautiful[emoji813]️
I have that ring in YG and I love it!


----------



## hopiko

!


----------



## surfer

Out and about with my butterflies! Was hesitating a bit due to the price but wow they are stunning and can be worn for all occasions. This was worn to my daughter’s unicorn birthday party


----------



## hopiko

Channeling @texasgirliegirl's famous Turquoise/MOP stack....but with Malachite (recent birthday treat!)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I had the MOP lengthened slightly so they lay very nicely together!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## hopiko

surfer said:


> View attachment 4317501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my butterflies! Was hesitating a bit due to the price but wow they are stunning and can be worn for all occasions. This was worn to my daughter’s unicorn birthday party


Stunning!  Your butterflies look beautiful together!!


----------



## lisawhit

hopiko said:


> Channeling @texasgirliegirl's famous Turquoise/MOP stack....but with Malachite (recent birthday treat!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the MOP lengthened slightly so they lay very nicely together!  Thanks for letting me share!


stunning


----------



## kiratcliff

Hi! I'd love to know how your MOP pendant holds up to everyday wear? I really want to get one but I'm a bit apprehensive after reading some comments on here about how delicate the MOP is. It looks STUNNING on you. 





Candice0985 said:


> My everyday pendant [emoji4]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopiko said:


> Channeling @texasgirliegirl's famous Turquoise/MOP stack....but with Malachite (recent birthday treat!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the MOP lengthened slightly so they lay very nicely together!  Thanks for letting me share!


So beautiful!
I need to try this!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I posted this in the jewelry of the day forum too.


----------



## Toronto24

Happy Birthday to me! I treated myself to the YG vintage 20 motif necklace today [emoji173]️


----------



## innerpeace85

Toronto24 said:


> Happy Birthday to me! I treated myself to the YG vintage 20 motif necklace today [emoji173]️


Congratulations!! It looks beautiful on you 
Happy birthday!!


----------



## Toronto24

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Congratulations!! It looks beautiful on you
> Happy birthday!!



Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

Toronto24 said:


> Happy Birthday to me! I treated myself to the YG vintage 20 motif necklace today [emoji173]️


Happy birthday beautiful!


----------



## glamour724

kiratcliff said:


> Hi! I'd love to know how your MOP pendant holds up to everyday wear? I really want to get one but I'm a bit apprehensive after reading some comments on here about how delicate the MOP is. It looks STUNNING on you.



I have had the white MOP pendant for many years now, I don't wear it every day but I have worn it a lot of days. I think mine has some tiny scratches but you would have to look very closely to see it and it is not visible unless you are looking for it. Stay away from water and perfume and you shouldn't experience problems.


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> Happy birthday beautiful!



Thank you Rami!


----------



## Toronto24

Uh oh. I shouldn’t have tried this! I need a money tree stat!


----------



## Rami00

Toronto24 said:


> Uh oh. I shouldn’t have tried this! I need a money tree stat!


LOL! Looks amazing on you...not trying to be an enabler..


----------



## VCALoverNY

AuthenticLux said:


> View attachment 4301906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to a reunion luncheon❤️


This look is perfection!!!


----------



## VCALoverNY

MissAnnette said:


> Loving my new Onyx vintage alhambra necklace in yellow gold. I honestly can't believe it took me this long to get it. It goes with EVERYTHING!!!!!


Looks beyond gorgeous on you!! Wear it in good health!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Toronto24 said:


> Happy Birthday to me! I treated myself to the YG vintage 20 motif necklace today [emoji173]️


Happy birthday! Beautiful present! Hope you enjoyed your day.


----------



## Toronto24

lynne_ross said:


> Happy birthday! Beautiful present! Hope you enjoyed your day.



Thank you Lynne!


----------



## Luvhcv

So in love with VCA lately.  The addiction is real.


----------



## Luvhcv

Double post


----------



## hopiko

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4320084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this in the jewelry of the day forum too.


AMAZING!


----------



## hopiko

Luvhcv said:


> View attachment 4321901
> View attachment 4321893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in love with VCA lately.  The addiction is real.


Gorgeous!


----------



## hopiko

Toronto24 said:


> Happy Birthday to me! I treated myself to the YG vintage 20 motif necklace today [emoji173]️


Congrats!  Happy Birthday...you should get the ring too...you deserve it!


----------



## Coconuts40

Rami00 said:


> Happy birthday beautiful!



Happy Birthday!  The necklace looks stunning on you.


----------



## Coconuts40

Toronto24 said:


> Happy Birthday to me! I treated myself to the YG vintage 20 motif necklace today [emoji173]️



Oops, I quoted Rami instead,lol!
Happy Birthday and congratulations on the necklace!!


----------



## Luvhcv

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you ☺️


----------



## Toronto24

Coconuts40 said:


> Oops, I quoted Rami instead,lol!
> Happy Birthday and congratulations on the necklace!!



Thank you! My son gave me his life savings of tooth fairy money to buy something ($370) and was happy with my purchase [emoji13]


----------



## Rami00

Toronto24 said:


> Thank you! My son gave me his life savings of tooth fairy money to buy something ($370) and was happy with my purchase [emoji13]


That literally made my heart melt, how adorable.


----------



## Coconuts40

Toronto24 said:


> Thank you! My son gave me his life savings of tooth fairy money to buy something ($370) and was happy with my purchase [emoji13]



First of all, your tooth fairy is very generous 
Secondly, you have the sweetest son ever and I'm sure it makes him so proud to see the beautiful necklace mommy is wearing because of his contribution.


----------



## surfer

First outing with my 6 motif necklace. Love the color flashes although I am not used to wearing so much on my neck! No complaints though only a happy  

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## sammytheMUA

VCA Mini Frivole


----------



## WingNut

surfer said:


> View attachment 4328929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing with my 6 motif necklace. Love the color flashes although I am not used to wearing so much on my neck! No complaints though only a happy
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


This photo is perfection!!!!


----------



## sakuramickey

sammytheMUA said:


> VCA Mini Frivole
> View attachment 4328948



Beautiful! Does the flower flip or stays in the position?


----------



## jimmie staton

sammytheMUA said:


> VCA Mini Frivole
> View attachment 4328948


very nice... you model the Mini Frivole amazingly !
"J!m"


----------



## surfer

WingNut said:


> This photo is perfection!!!!


Awe wingnut thank you so kind of you


----------



## happiness07

MissAnnette said:


> Loving my new Onyx vintage alhambra necklace in yellow gold. I honestly can't believe it took me this long to get it. It goes with EVERYTHING!!!!!


Hi Annette.I love your YouTube channel.You propelled me into getting this chain & stone seeing I am similar in skin tone ..Thanks .Keep posting more


----------



## WingNut

After much effort and finally success, I treated myself „a little“ on a recent trip....there‘s one more piece coming!


----------



## lisawhit

WingNut said:


> After much effort and finally success, I treated myself „a little“ on a recent trip....there‘s one more piece coming!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330771
> 
> View attachment 4330773


simply gorgeous and not just the new additions and what's coming?  so fun


----------



## 911snowball

Beautiful classic choices, WingNut!  Congratulations on your new additions.  These are both so versatile, you will  wear them often as they go with everything!


----------



## 911snowball

P.S., love your tagline under your post!


----------



## WingNut

911snowball said:


> Beautiful classic choices, WingNut!  Congratulations on your new additions.  These are both so versatile, you will  wear them often as they go with everything!



Thank you so much! VCA is a very slippery slope. Thankfully these forums and all of the knowledge here are helping me refine my plunge into the beauty that is VCA.


----------



## jimmie staton

WingNut said:


> After much effort and finally success, I treated myself „a little“ on a recent trip....there‘s one more piece coming!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330771
> 
> View attachment 4330773


Love what you have so far... can't wait for the upcoming piece ! I'm a guy and I love your tagline... sounds like something my Wife would say... she's much more smarter than I could ever be. lol


----------



## valnsw

Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## lisawhit

valnsw said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!


Gorgeous..Is your necklace a 10 + 5?


----------



## valnsw

lisawhit said:


> Gorgeous..Is your necklace a 10 + 5?



Hi Lisa,

Yes you are right!


----------



## jimmie staton

valnsw said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!


Very nice collection. Great taste and style all around.
"J!m"


----------



## say brooke

surfer said:


> View attachment 4328929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing with my 6 motif necklace. Love the color flashes although I am not used to wearing so much on my neck! No complaints though only a happy
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Looks gorgeous! Are your earrings the Vintage size?


----------



## Meowwu

Going with Hello kitty red this year!


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> Going with Hello kitty red this year!
> View attachment 4331702



Lovely!


----------



## surfer

say brooke said:


> Looks gorgeous! Are your earrings the Vintage size?


Yes they are vintage


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> Lovely!


Thank you dear!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Very VCA today.


----------



## lisawhit

etoupebirkin said:


> Very VCA today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333320
> View attachment 4333321


I love how you wear your VCA.  You're so inspirational!


----------



## Rami00

etoupebirkin said:


> Very VCA today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333320
> View attachment 4333321


----------



## MissAnnette

jimmie staton said:


> very nice and congrats... you look famous with your VCA and your Tom Ford eyewear ! Don't be surprised when someone post celebrities wearing VCA and your picture pops up.
> "J!m"[/QUOTE
> 
> Hahah!! Thank you!


----------



## MissAnnette

AuthenticLux said:


> Beautiful! It looks stunning on you!



Thank you!!


----------



## MissAnnette

happiness07 said:


> Hi Annette.I love your YouTube channel.You propelled me into getting this chain & stone seeing I am similar in skin tone ..Thanks .Keep posting more



Thank you!!! I appreciate it! Truly. It's a wonderful stone - very stylish and durable. It was so much fun buying it after deliberating for a while. Now I'm ready to add something else to my collection. So addictive!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Very VCA today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333320
> View attachment 4333321



Faaaaaabulous!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> Very VCA today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333320
> View attachment 4333321



Like an advertisement for VCA 
Beyond exquisite


----------



## monetravels510

My first two pieces from VCA. Vintage Alahambra Chaledony pendant and 5 motif bracelet. I love the colors up against my skin.


----------



## etoupebirkin

monetravels510 said:


> My first two pieces from VCA. Vintage Alahambra Chaledony pendant and 5 motif bracelet. I love the colors up against my skin.


It looks STUNNING against your skin tone. Wear them in the best of health and happiness.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lisawhit said:


> I love how you wear your VCA.  You're so inspirational!


Lisa,
I love to play with my jewelry. One thing I love about VCA is that all their pieces interchange beautifully.
Today, I wore a fun Donna Karan tan denim pleated A-line skirt with a black turtleneck, black tights and black chucks. I thought what would be fun to wear with it — 10-motif YG, Check. 10-motif Onyx, check. Ooh, 10-motif + 5-motif Tiger’s Eye, Perfect! Three motif Frivole earrings, Frivole ring and Perlee Clover bangle. I’m a happy girl.

I spent a ton of $ on these pieces and I want to have fun with them. VCA is meant to be worn!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

etoupebirkin said:


> Very VCA today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333320
> View attachment 4333321


Beautiful!!! Love everything!


----------



## Phoenix123

etoupebirkin said:


> *I spent a ton of $ on these pieces and I want to have fun with them. VCA is meant to be worn*!!!



+1


----------



## monetravels510

etoupebirkin said:


> It looks STUNNING against your skin tone. Wear them in the best of health and happiness.


Thank you ☺️


----------



## jimmie staton

MissAnnette said:


> Thank you!!! I appreciate it! Truly. It's a wonderful stone - very stylish and durable. It was so much fun buying it after deliberating for a while. Now I'm ready to add something else to my collection. So addictive!


Nice... what are you thinking about adding ?
"J!m"


----------



## valnsw

Action shot of blue agate with H bracelet today


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> Very VCA today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333320
> View attachment 4333321



What a glorious combination! It is amazing how well the different stones go together.


----------



## nicole0612

valnsw said:


> Action shot of blue agate with H bracelet today



Looking very pretty!


----------



## valnsw

jimmie staton said:


> Very nice collection. Great taste and style all around.
> "J!m"





nicole0612 said:


> Looking very pretty!



Thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

valnsw said:


> Action shot of blue agate with H bracelet today



Omg. This blue is so gorgeous on fair skin!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

MissAnnette said:


> Thank you!!! I appreciate it! Truly. It's a wonderful stone - very stylish and durable. It was so much fun buying it after deliberating for a while. Now I'm ready to add something else to my collection. So addictive!



Sorry I’m so out of the loop. Would you mind sharing a link to your YouTube channel MissAnnette?  I would love to see my VCA on YouTube if you don’t mind another subscriber.


----------



## JPeace

valnsw said:


> Action shot of blue agate with H bracelet today


That is just a gorgeous blue!


----------



## innerpeace85

etoupebirkin said:


> Very VCA today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333320
> View attachment 4333321


Stunning!! You wear them so well


----------



## happiness07

EpiFanatic said:


> Sorry I’m so out of the loop. Would you mind sharing a link to your YouTube channel MissAnnette?  I would love to see my VCA on YouTube if you don’t mind another subscriber.


This is her link.She goes by Annette A.enjoy


----------



## eternallove4bag

Meowwu said:


> Going with Hello kitty red this year!
> View attachment 4331702



Stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

etoupebirkin said:


> Very VCA today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333320
> View attachment 4333321



Major love for these pics! You wear your pieces so well!


----------



## Meowwu

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning!


Thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

As many of you here, I try to balance my love for Hermes and VCA... sharing some mod shots from the past few months...thanks for letting me share [emoji813]️


----------



## sakuramickey

eternallove4bag said:


> As many of you here, I try to balance my love for Hermes and VCA... sharing some mod shots from the past few months...thanks for letting me share [emoji813]️
> View attachment 4338169
> View attachment 4338170
> View attachment 4338171
> View attachment 4338172
> View attachment 4338173
> View attachment 4338174
> View attachment 4338175


Love love love everything! You wear both H and VCA so well.


----------



## lisawhit

eternallove4bag said:


> As many of you here, I try to balance my love for Hermes and VCA... sharing some mod shots from the past few months...thanks for letting me share [emoji813]️
> View attachment 4338169
> View attachment 4338170
> View attachment 4338171
> View attachment 4338172
> View attachment 4338173
> View attachment 4338174
> View attachment 4338175


Gorgeous photos!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sakuramickey said:


> Love love love everything! You wear both H and VCA so well.



Thank you so much for your sweet comment. I love both brands and their exquisite pieces make it very easy for anyone to wear them.



lisawhit said:


> Gorgeous photos!  Thank you for sharing!



Thank you so much. I can never choose between my love for either of the brands so always end up mixing both!


----------



## sammytheMUA

sakuramickey said:


> Beautiful! Does the flower flip or stays in the position?


It stays put! I rarely have to adjust it.


----------



## gagabag




----------



## Happyish

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4338384


Just stunning-I've gained a new appreciation for white gold and this is no exception. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Happyish

jimmie staton said:


> Nice... what are you thinking about adding ?
> "J!m"



Enabler!


----------



## jimmie staton

Happyish said:


> Enabler!


It takes one to know one... lol
"J!m"


----------



## Phoenix123

RL action shot of my Lotus earrings...hanging out with old & new friends at a VCA boutique.

(Alas, the Snowflake pendant is not mine...yet!).


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> As many of you here, I try to balance my love for Hermes and VCA... sharing some mod shots from the past few months...thanks for letting me share [emoji813]️
> View attachment 4338169
> View attachment 4338170
> View attachment 4338171
> View attachment 4338172
> View attachment 4338173
> View attachment 4338174
> View attachment 4338175



L[emoji170][emoji171][emoji172][emoji169][emoji170]VE!!!!!!!


----------



## sakuramickey

sammytheMUA said:


> It stays put! I rarely have to adjust it.


Thank you! The mini has been on my list for a long time now. Just not 100% sure! Now you convinced me


----------



## Notorious Pink

Posting a pic with my new hair color and cut.
Illustrating how jewelry can disappear on me and why I prefer statement sizes and colors.
Wearing Vintage Alhambra pg pave earrings. 




(I admit to a soft filter [emoji16])


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

BBC said:


> Posting a pic with my new hair color and cut.
> Illustrating how jewelry can disappear on me and why I prefer statement sizes and colors.
> Spot the Vintage Alhambra pave earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4339048
> 
> 
> (I admit to a soft filter [emoji16])


Wow! What jewels? Where?


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> L[emoji170][emoji171][emoji172][emoji169][emoji170]VE!!!!!!!


amazing !
"J!m"


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Wow! What jewels? Where?



Lol. Spot the VCA!!! [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Posting a pic with my new hair color and cut.
> Illustrating how jewelry can disappear on me and why I prefer statement sizes and colors.
> Wearing Vintage Alhambra pg pave earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4339048
> 
> 
> (I admit to a soft filter [emoji16])



Absolutely love ur fab new hair color [emoji177]... and those vintage pave earrings in RG r pure love for me! Can’t wait to become twins with you on those earrings one day!


----------



## Rhl2987

BBC said:


> Posting a pic with my new hair color and cut.
> Illustrating how jewelry can disappear on me and why I prefer statement sizes and colors.
> Wearing Vintage Alhambra pg pave earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4339048
> 
> 
> (I admit to a soft filter [emoji16])


So pretty! Your fearlessness with your hair inspires me to go for it and do balayage because I’ve been wanting to for years! Perhaps I will treat myself to a hair/spa day after the baby arrives. 

And I understand how your jewelry needs to be able to stand its own with your gorgeous new hair color!


----------



## eternallove4bag

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4338384


That’s a stunning statement piece! 



Phoenix123 said:


> RL action shot of my Lotus earrings...hanging out with old & new friends at a VCA boutique.
> 
> (Alas, the Snowflake pendant is not mine...yet!).



What a beautiful action shot!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> L[emoji170][emoji171][emoji172][emoji169][emoji170]VE!!!!!!!



Thank you so much! Guess I really do love [emoji304] of colors for both bags and bling [emoji38]


----------



## lovieluvslux

Very pretty and with your Chanel-- Whew!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4338384


Loving this!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

valnsw said:


> Action shot of blue agate with H bracelet today


Beautiful shot


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely love ur fab new hair color [emoji177]... and those vintage pave earrings in RG r pure love for me! Can’t wait to become twins with you on those earrings one day!



Thank you sweetie. Looking forward to it!!! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Guess I really do love [emoji304] of colors for both bags and bling [emoji38]



I think some of us are in the same boat with H and VCA purchases competing. And like you I adore both neutrals and bold pops of color!!! Seriously your collection is TDF. I am awaiting a green SO, a pink, and a gray! And then the VCA too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rhl2987 said:


> So pretty! Your fearlessness with your hair inspires me to go for it and do balayage because I’ve been wanting to for years! Perhaps I will treat myself to a hair/spa day after the baby arrives.
> 
> And I understand how your jewelry needs to be able to stand its own with your gorgeous new hair color!



Thank you! I’m glad to inspire you! I have been meaning to change my hair color for a very long time as I have been red for most of the past 27 years. Achieving red is hard, and then changing the color once you’ve got red is just as hard. But as I head into my late 40s I’m starting to feel like it’s now or never. Go for it and enjoy!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Thank you sweetie. Looking forward to it!!!
> 
> Can’t wait ... if only Hermes doesn’t get in the way [emoji28]
> 
> I think some of us are in the same boat with H and VCA purchases competing. And like you I adore both neutrals and bold pops of color!!! Seriously your collection is TDF. I am awaiting a green SO, a pink, and a gray! And then the VCA too!


Aww thank you so much! You know I love your exquisite pieces! Wow green, pink and grey bags sound wonderful! Hope they come your way soon! What’s on your list for VCA this year?


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> As many of you here, I try to balance my love for Hermes and VCA... sharing some mod shots from the past few months...thanks for letting me share [emoji813]️
> View attachment 4338169
> View attachment 4338170
> View attachment 4338171
> View attachment 4338172
> View attachment 4338173
> View attachment 4338174
> View attachment 4338175


Be still my heart...what an amazing collection!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Aww thank you so much! You know I love your exquisite pieces! Wow green, pink and grey bags sound wonderful! Hope they come your way soon! What’s on your list for VCA this year?



The letterwood, and hopefully the blue agate 10-motif to go with my bracelet. Then it’s either malachite or saving up for some Perlee clovers [emoji175][emoji746][emoji175]


----------



## lynne_ross

BBC said:


> Posting a pic with my new hair color and cut.
> Illustrating how jewelry can disappear on me and why I prefer statement sizes and colors.
> Wearing Vintage Alhambra pg pave earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4339048
> 
> 
> (I admit to a soft filter [emoji16])


I don’t believe I have ever seen your face - you are gorgeous!
Love the earrings and the pink hair. Suits you.


----------



## Happyish

BBC said:


> Posting a pic with my new hair color and cut.
> Illustrating how jewelry can disappear on me and why I prefer statement sizes and colors.
> Wearing Vintage Alhambra pg pave earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4339048
> 
> 
> (I admit to a soft filter [emoji16])


Very dramatic . . . pretty gorgeous . . . (both you and the earrings)!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC said:


> Lol. Spot the VCA!!! [emoji8]


You still are one of the prettiest people on the planet!!! VCA or not!!!


----------



## loves

BBC said:


> Posting a pic with my new hair color and cut.
> Illustrating how jewelry can disappear on me and why I prefer statement sizes and colors.
> Wearing Vintage Alhambra pg pave earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4339048
> 
> (I admit to a soft filter [emoji16])



VCA is so pretty on you and I LOVE LOVE LOVE your hair! 
Smaller pieces disappear on me too so now I only go for MAGIC size earrings.


----------



## cafecreme15

God this thread is dangerous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Posting a pic with my new hair color and cut.
> Illustrating how jewelry can disappear on me and why I prefer statement sizes and colors.
> Wearing Vintage Alhambra pg pave earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4339048
> 
> 
> (I admit to a soft filter [emoji16])


Your hair is pretty (you are fearless) but your eyes are your most beautiful feature.
You could wear ANY hair color and still look great.


----------



## wisconsin

Twins on the RG pave Alhambra earrings.
You are exquisite BBC


----------



## Happyish

Finally completed the set. I am terrible with "action," shots-have not perfected the selfie, so here's an "inaction" shot.
20-motif Ltd Ed. Letterwood (when I bought it years ago, I was told it was the last one), the LE Magic, and the 20-motif all Letterwood, my most recent addition (I'm thrilled!), which coincidentally, is also supposedly the last one in the US. I also threw in my perlee bracelets for fun.
I really enjoy the LE. I probably wear it more than any of my other alhambra necklaces, probably because it's so understated, yet very cool.


----------



## loves

Happyish said:


> Finally completed the set. I am terrible with "action," shots-have not perfected the selfie, so here's an "inaction" shot.
> 20-motif Ltd Ed. Letterwood (when I bought it years ago, I was told it was the last one), the LE Magic, and the 20-motif all Letterwood, my most recent addition (I'm thrilled!), which coincidentally, is also supposedly the last one in the US. I also threw in my perlee bracelets for fun.
> I really enjoy the LE. I probably wear it more than any of my other alhambra necklaces, probably because it's so understated, yet very cool.



These are TDF. You have exquisite taste.


----------



## Happyish

loves said:


> These are TDF. You have exquisite taste.


Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## lisawhit

Happyish said:


> Finally completed the set. I am terrible with "action," shots-have not perfected the selfie, so here's an "inaction" shot.
> 20-motif Ltd Ed. Letterwood (when I bought it years ago, I was told it was the last one), the LE Magic, and the 20-motif all Letterwood, my most recent addition (I'm thrilled!), which coincidentally, is also supposedly the last one in the US. I also threw in my perlee bracelets for fun.
> I really enjoy the LE. I probably wear it more than any of my other alhambra necklaces, probably because it's so understated, yet very cool.


absolutely beautiful collection and I love the photo too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Be still my heart...what an amazing collection!!!



Thank you for such a sweet comment ... my collection of VCA pieces is still tiny but am taking my time adding anything new ... just want to be sure of what I add next [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> The letterwood, and hopefully the blue agate 10-motif to go with my bracelet. Then it’s either malachite or saving up for some Perlee clovers [emoji175][emoji746][emoji175]



Ooh that blue agate beckons me too! Sigh! I feel like the Perlee clover pieces take forever to add [emoji24]...btw I love everything on your list especially anything malachite ... you know how obsessed I am with malachite [emoji847]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> Finally completed the set. I am terrible with "action," shots-have not perfected the selfie, so here's an "inaction" shot.
> 20-motif Ltd Ed. Letterwood (when I bought it years ago, I was told it was the last one), the LE Magic, and the 20-motif all Letterwood, my most recent addition (I'm thrilled!), which coincidentally, is also supposedly the last one in the US. I also threw in my perlee bracelets for fun.
> I really enjoy the LE. I probably wear it more than any of my other alhambra necklaces, probably because it's so understated, yet very cool.



Wow look at that stunning picture! The Letterwood is so pretty!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Happyish said:


> Finally completed the set. I am terrible with "action," shots-have not perfected the selfie, so here's an "inaction" shot.
> 20-motif Ltd Ed. Letterwood (when I bought it years ago, I was told it was the last one), the LE Magic, and the 20-motif all Letterwood, my most recent addition (I'm thrilled!), which coincidentally, is also supposedly the last one in the US. I also threw in my perlee bracelets for fun.
> I really enjoy the LE. I probably wear it more than any of my other alhambra necklaces, probably because it's so understated, yet very cool.


I love this and you must really love letterwood. 
So far I have been a bit overprotective of mine but when I do wear it, I receive many compliments.


----------



## Rhl2987

Happyish said:


> Finally completed the set. I am terrible with "action," shots-have not perfected the selfie, so here's an "inaction" shot.
> 20-motif Ltd Ed. Letterwood (when I bought it years ago, I was told it was the last one), the LE Magic, and the 20-motif all Letterwood, my most recent addition (I'm thrilled!), which coincidentally, is also supposedly the last one in the US. I also threw in my perlee bracelets for fun.
> I really enjoy the LE. I probably wear it more than any of my other alhambra necklaces, probably because it's so understated, yet very cool.


Goodness gracious this is stunning!! What a beautiful collection. I would love to see some mod shots of the 20 motif all letterwood! I’m adding my first letterwood piece(s), provided my SA is able to get ahold of everything. The earrings are coming from Paris and the bracelet would have to be made for me and would take 5-6 months. I’m also considering whether a necklace makes sense to add, and my SA found a 10 and 20 motif to show me. My home store is states away so it is difficult to shop but at least returns are not too difficult (outside of the bracelet which will be treated like a SO).


----------



## say brooke

Rhl2987 said:


> Goodness gracious this is stunning!! What a beautiful collection. I would love to see some mod shots of the 20 motif all letterwood! I’m adding my first letterwood piece(s), provided my SA is able to get ahold of everything. The earrings are coming from Paris and the bracelet would have to be made for me and would take 5-6 months. I’m also considering whether a necklace makes sense to add, and my SA found a 10 and 20 motif to show me. My home store is states away so it is difficult to shop but at least returns are not too difficult (outside of the bracelet which will be treated like a SO).


Oh thats great! Why is there such limited quantities of letter wood? Is it being discontinued?


----------



## say brooke

Happyish said:


> Finally completed the set. I am terrible with "action," shots-have not perfected the selfie, so here's an "inaction" shot.
> 20-motif Ltd Ed. Letterwood (when I bought it years ago, I was told it was the last one), the LE Magic, and the 20-motif all Letterwood, my most recent addition (I'm thrilled!), which coincidentally, is also supposedly the last one in the US. I also threw in my perlee bracelets for fun.
> I really enjoy the LE. I probably wear it more than any of my other alhambra necklaces, probably because it's so understated, yet very cool.


Beautiful collection! Im so confused about the availability of letter wood . Tried to get a piece but was told it was sold out.


----------



## say brooke

Does anyone know the price of the GMOP necklace which I believe is a SO?


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> I don’t believe I have ever seen your face - you are gorgeous!
> Love the earrings and the pink hair. Suits you.





Happyish said:


> Very dramatic . . . pretty gorgeous . . . (both you and the earrings)!





etoupebirkin said:


> You still are one of the prettiest people on the planet!!! VCA or not!!!





loves said:


> VCA is so pretty on you and I LOVE LOVE LOVE your hair!
> Smaller pieces disappear on me too so now I only go for MAGIC size earrings.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Your hair is pretty (you are fearless) but your eyes are your most beautiful feature.
> You could wear ANY hair color and still look great.





wisconsin said:


> Twins on the RG pave Alhambra earrings.
> You are exquisite BBC



Thanks so much for all the love, everyone!!!! Yeah, I don’t post full pics of myself too often but I finally figured out how to do it so that actually looks like me, overcoming my horrendous selfie skills (basically I shoot with a soft filter and then undo half of the effects).
[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



eternallove4bag said:


> Ooh that blue agate beckons me too! Sigh! I feel like the Perlee clover pieces take forever to add [emoji24]...btw I love everything on your list especially anything malachite ... you know how obsessed I am with malachite [emoji847]



Yes I do! [emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> Finally completed the set. I am terrible with "action," shots-have not perfected the selfie, so here's an "inaction" shot.
> 20-motif Ltd Ed. Letterwood (when I bought it years ago, I was told it was the last one), the LE Magic, and the 20-motif all Letterwood, my most recent addition (I'm thrilled!), which coincidentally, is also supposedly the last one in the US. I also threw in my perlee bracelets for fun.
> I really enjoy the LE. I probably wear it more than any of my other alhambra necklaces, probably because it's so understated, yet very cool.



Looooove these pieces! I will be your twin on the 20 soon!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Thanks so much for all the love, everyone!!!! Yeah, I don’t post full pics of myself too often but I finally figured out how to do it so that actually looks like me, overcoming my horrendous selfie skills (basically I shoot with a soft filter and then undo half of the effects).
> [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do! [emoji8]



[emoji16][emoji8][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Happyish

BBC said:


> Looooove these pieces! I will be your twin on the 20 soon!


So you found it! That's wonderful. I would love to see a modeling shot.


----------



## MissAnnette

jimmie staton said:


> Nice... what are you thinking about adding ?
> "J!m"



Thanks! I actually  just posted about my next purchase on my instagram. Because I'm not quite done with MOP yet (not sure I'll ever  be, to be honest ) I am trying to choose between YG MOP vintage earrings or 5 motif bracelet. I feel like the earrings are very intimate while the bracelet are very glam. I would def opt for both, but for now its just a matter of which comes first.


----------



## MissAnnette

EpiFanatic said:


> Sorry I’m so out of the loop. Would you mind sharing a link to your YouTube channel MissAnnette?  I would love to see my VCA on YouTube if you don’t mind another subscriber.



Haha! Of course I would LOVE another subbie friend, especially one from TPF. xoxox Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Happyish said:


> Finally completed the set. I am terrible with "action," shots-have not perfected the selfie, so here's an "inaction" shot.
> 20-motif Ltd Ed. Letterwood (when I bought it years ago, I was told it was the last one), the LE Magic, and the 20-motif all Letterwood, my most recent addition (I'm thrilled!), which coincidentally, is also supposedly the last one in the US. I also threw in my perlee bracelets for fun.
> I really enjoy the LE. I probably wear it more than any of my other alhambra necklaces, probably because it's so understated, yet very cool.



So beautiful! Thankyou for sharing... and your ‘inaction’ shot is terrific too!


----------



## Happyish

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love this and you must really love letterwood.
> So far I have been a bit overprotective of mine but when I do wear it, I receive many compliments.


It's very strange but no one's ever commented on mine. Generally no one comments-maybe complimenting a girl on her jewelry is considered intrusive? 
The only compliment I remember receiving in recent history was in the dairy section of Trader Joe's--she asked where I bought my necklace as she loved it. (It was the 20-motif WMOP). I was extremely flattered, it was apparent that she was responding to the necklace and not the brand.
All I know is that the LE feels very special and under-the-radar, which has its' own source of satisfaction.


----------



## Phoenix123

say brooke said:


> Does anyone know the price of the GMOP necklace which I believe is a SO?



The one without pave?  I believe it is an SO, yes.  I'll try to remember to ask my SA for you.  Is it the 10 or 20-motif grey MOP necklace you're after?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> So you found it! That's wonderful. I would love to see a modeling shot.



I don’t have it quite yet, picking it up soon!


----------



## say brooke

Phoenix123 said:


> The one without pave?  I believe it is an SO, yes.  I'll try to remember to ask my SA for you.  Is it the 10 or 20-motif grey MOP necklace you're after?


Oh thank you so much! Please if you can find out for me, I'm after the 10 motif. Thank you again!


----------



## jimmie staton

MissAnnette said:


> Thanks! I actually  just posted about my next purchase on my instagram. Because I'm not quite done with MOP yet (not sure I'll ever  be, to be honest ) I am trying to choose between YG MOP vintage earrings or 5 motif bracelet. I feel like the earrings are very intimate while the bracelet are very glam. I would def opt for both, but for now its just a matter of which comes first.


That's a tough one... I saw the Magic earrings in MOP, Black Onyx and Grey Onyx that are to die for and the single MOP is nice too. The bracelet is wonderful... you can look at it all day on your wrist... you would have to look in the mirror all the time to look at your earrings while they are on. You will make the right decision... it will be both at the same time. lol
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Happyish said:


> It's very strange but no one's ever commented on mine. Generally no one comments-maybe complimenting a girl on her jewelry is considered intrusive?
> The only compliment I remember receiving in recent history was in the dairy section of Trader Joe's--she asked where I bought my necklace as she loved it. (It was the 20-motif WMOP). I was extremely flattered, it was apparent that she was responding to the necklace and not the brand.
> All I know is that the LE feels very special and under-the-radar, which has its' own source of satisfaction.


funny... I have the Vintage 20 motif black onyx, the Magic single pendant and the Pure single pendant in  YG and I get more compliments from people that don't know VCA and like the design, and the most of the compliments I get from people that knows VCA is a smile and a simple nod (almost as if I am a part of a secret society). 
"J!m"


----------



## Happyish

Phoenix123 said:


> The one without pave?  I believe it is an SO, yes.  I'll try to remember to ask my SA for you.  Is it the 10 or 20-motif grey MOP necklace you're after?


I'd love to know too . . .


----------



## Happyish

jimmie staton said:


> That's a tough one... I saw the Magic earrings in MOP, Black Onyx and Grey Onyx that are to die for and the single MOP is nice too. The bracelet is wonderful... you can look at it all day on your wrist... you would have to look in the mirror all the time to look at your earrings while they are on. You will make the right decision... it will be both at the same time. lol
> "J!m"


My suggestion--buy the more expensive first. I've found that VCA is _always_ out of reach. Invariably, when I'm finally ready and able to buy, it seems there's been a price increase, putting it again out of reach (I mean, who needs to eat? food is overrated, anyway.) 
That way you can fill-in later with the less expensive item and not feel as if you've missed-out. That's my experience, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Happyish

jimmie staton said:


> funny... I have the Vintage 20 motif black onyx, the Magic single pendant and the Pure single pendant in  YG and I get more compliments from people that don't know VCA and like the design, and the most of the compliments I get from people that knows VCA is a smile and a simple nod (almost as if I am a part of a secret society).
> "J!m"


Dear J!m, it must be wonderful. I'm falling in love all over again with onyx/yg alhambra . . .


----------



## WingNut

Happyish said:


> My suggestion--buy the more expensive first. I've found that VCA is _always_ out of reach. Invariably, when I'm finally ready and able to buy, it seems there's been a price increase, putting it again out of reach (I mean, who needs to eat? food is overrated, anyway.)
> That way you can fill-in later with the less expensive item and not feel as if you've missed-out. That's my experience, so take it for what it's worth.



This is such a good lesson for so many things. If you keep spending & using  time/money/space for small items, there will be no room for bigger ones. The more you use up your budget of whatever, the farther away the accessibility of larger items will become.


----------



## Rami00

Happyish said:


> My suggestion--buy the more expensive first. I've found that VCA is _always_ out of reach. Invariably, when I'm finally ready and able to buy, it seems there's been a price increase, putting it again out of reach (I mean, who needs to eat? food is overrated, anyway.)
> That way you can fill-in later with the less expensive item and not feel as if you've missed-out. That's my experience, so take it for what it's worth.


OMG this is my mantra! I dipped in my toes with perlee clover ring but now aiming to tick off the most expensive pieces first. Awesome advise.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BBC said:


> The letterwood, and hopefully the blue agate 10-motif to go with my bracelet. Then it’s either malachite or saving up for some Perlee clovers [emoji175][emoji746][emoji175]



BBC, make malachite a priority, it will be spectacular with your gorgeous new hair!  And, may I add, I love it!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BBC said:


> Posting a pic with my new hair color and cut.
> Illustrating how jewelry can disappear on me and why I prefer statement sizes and colors.
> Wearing Vintage Alhambra pg pave earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4339048
> 
> 
> (I admit to a soft filter [emoji16])



Finally, I can see your face.  First of all, you are very pretty and you look so young, too young for some wise comments of yours. And yes, you definitely need statement pieces

Ha, I never check this thread - and it turns out to be fun


----------



## rk4265

Happy Valentine’s Day!!!! My hubby is so cute! He couldn’t wait to give me my frivole large pendant. He was very proud of himself for hiding it. I love it. Only problem is all my earrings are white gold


----------



## luvprada

rk4265 said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day!!!! My hubby is so cute! He couldn’t wait to give me my frivole large pendant. He was very proud of himself for hiding it. I love it. Only problem is all my earrings are white gold



Just beautiful. Tell him you need matching earrings!


----------



## rk4265

luvprada said:


> Just beautiful. Tell him you need matching earrings!


Thank you!!! I’m afraid it will be too matchy matchy.


----------



## Happyish

rk4265 said:


> Thank you!!! I’m afraid it will be too matchy matchy.


It sounds like you don't like it.  Maybe you should discuss it with him and go into VCA together so you can exchange for something that will better suit your taste and your collection.


----------



## rk4265

Happyish said:


> It sounds like you don't like it.  Maybe you should discuss it with him and go into VCA together so you can exchange for something that will better suit your taste and your collection.


Oh no I’m obsessed with it and it’s been on my wishlist for a year. I just need to get earrings


----------



## Cavalier Girl

rk4265, I wear my platinum/diamond earrings with everything.  You can always keep the earrings simple and just let your beautiful Frivole do the talking.  It looks beautiful on you. Kudos to hubby!


----------



## rk4265

Cavalier Girl said:


> rk4265, I wear my platinum/diamond earrings with everything.  You can always keep the earrings simple and just let your beautiful Frivole do the talking.  It looks beautiful on you. Kudos to hubby!


You do? Good to know. And thank you


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalier Girl said:


> BBC, make malachite a priority, it will be spectacular with your gorgeous new hair!  And, may I add, I love it!



I’m trying! It’s so hard not to get sidetracked. [emoji16]



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Finally, I can see your face.  First of all, you are very pretty and you look so young, too young for some wise comments of yours. And yes, you definitely need statement pieces
> 
> Ha, I never check this thread - and it turns out to be fun



Thank you soooo much! I am 46. I do have a few light lines but beyond that my face hasn’t started to go (yet!). I’ve been doing Bikram (hot yoga) for the last 15 years and it really helps for anti-aging. 

It’s awesome to see you here! [emoji8][emoji254]


----------



## GoldFish8

Dipping my toes in the VCA pool. It was love at first sight. Guilloche YG 5 motif bracelet


----------



## sammytheMUA

sakuramickey said:


> Thank you! The mini has been on my list for a long time now. Just not 100% sure! Now you convinced me



I absolutely love it. It’s the perfect delicate necklace. You’ll definitely be happy with it!


----------



## ChevronAxl

GoldFish8 said:


> Dipping my toes in the VCA pool. It was love at first sight. Guilloche YG 5 motif bracelet


Wow, what an amazing first VCA piece! The guilloche is stunning. Congrats!


----------



## Phoenix123

In a taxi:


----------



## say brooke

Phoenix123 said:


> In a taxi:


Loving your solitaire too! May I ask the size, color & clarity? I'm in the market for one too, want to upgrade mine.


----------



## Phoenix123

say brooke said:


> Loving your solitaire too! May I ask the size, color & clarity? I'm in the market for one too, want to upgrade mine.



Of course. 

It's a 5.318ct H VS2, no fluoro.  AGS-certed.


----------



## MarLie

rk4265 said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day!!!! My hubby is so cute! He couldn’t wait to give me my frivole large pendant. He was very proud of himself for hiding it. I love it. Only problem is all my earrings are white gold



Congratulations! Its gorgeous[emoji7]


----------



## MarLie

GoldFish8 said:


> Dipping my toes in the VCA pool. It was love at first sight. Guilloche YG 5 motif bracelet



Welcome to the VCA pool! You picked a beauty for your first piece. I love the combination with your H watch too[emoji6]


----------



## say brooke

Phoenix123 said:


> Of course.
> 
> It's a 5.318ct H VS2, no fluoro.  AGS-certed.


Gorgeous! Thanks so much.


----------



## Luv n bags

Toronto24 said:


> Happy Birthday to me! I treated myself to the YG vintage 20 motif necklace today [emoji173]️



Perfection!!


----------



## jimmie staton

Happyish said:


> Dear J!m, it must be wonderful. I'm falling in love all over again with onyx/yg alhambra . . .


Thanks... it is quite wonderful Happyish, It's nothing like it... even wearing black clothing... it just seems to pop all of the time and every time I wear them all... which is all of the time. The black onyx has a handsomely feminism vibe going on. Dress it up or down, it doesn't matter, It makes a statement of 'I've arrived, I'm informed, I'm special'
"J!m"


----------



## GoldFish8

MarLie said:


> Welcome to the VCA pool! You picked a beauty for your first piece. I love the combination with your H watch too[emoji6]


Thank you!! I have Never been a fan of the hammered clover.. and the different stones alway felt to Delicate for my lifestyle (i .e life with two wild toddlers, there’s always some substance or liquid flying) so when i saw This new design i almost passed out. Just shiny and beautiful without all the restrictions of the stones


----------



## Bethc

My newest addition!  wg/onyx/ diamond with my wg/onyx.  I’ll post better pics in the morning [emoji173]️


----------



## TankerToad

Bethc said:


> My newest addition!  wg/onyx/ diamond with my wg/onyx.  I’ll post better pics in the morning [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4345728



Love this !!!
Twins!!![emoji7]


----------



## Bethc

TankerToad said:


> Love this !!!
> Twins!!![emoji7]



Thank you! [emoji1317]


----------



## Candice0985

kiratcliff said:


> Hi! I'd love to know how your MOP pendant holds up to everyday wear? I really want to get one but I'm a bit apprehensive after reading some comments on here about how delicate the MOP is. It looks STUNNING on you.


Hi!
it's holding up well. I take it off at night and I do not shower with it on, besides that daily wear is okay. I'm hesitant to layer necklaces with it for fear of scratching the MOP but it's a beautiful piece. Just requires a bit of babying!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

kiratcliff said:


> Hi! I'd love to know how your MOP pendant holds up to everyday wear? I really want to get one but I'm a bit apprehensive after reading some comments on here about how delicate the MOP is. It looks STUNNING on you.



I have the MOP pendant, ring, & 5-motif bracelet that I love. Yeah, MOP has a Mohs score of 2.5-4.5 for hardness but the composition of MOP itself has a unique matrix that makes it more durable than another equivalent stone on the Mohs scale. As long as you are careful drying the MOP after it gets wet, not showering with it, and making sure lotion dries on your body before wearing, the MOP will last, and last! I love it and wear the pendant the most out of all pieces and it’s still pristine. I also gently wipe the MOP with a cloth before putting it away. I also dropped my ring onto a tile floor when taking it off my hand, and the stone is completely fine! (Although this caused me major panic!!)


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

View attachment 4346326


----------



## lisawhit

Today’s stack, all yellow gold


----------



## Happyish

Candice0985 said:


> Hi!
> it's holding up well. I take it off at night and I do not shower with it on, besides that daily wear is okay. I'm hesitant to layer necklaces with it for fear of scratching the MOP but it's a beautiful piece. Just requires a bit of babying!


I have the 20-motif and layer it with other VCA Alhambra necklaces. It looks as beautiful today as it did when I bought it. I don't baby it, however, with that being said, I am careful to make sure that nothing with perfume, hand cream etc. comes in contact with it. 
It's made to be enjoyed. Wear it and love it--and at worst, VCA can replace the WMOP if it should somehow become damaged.


----------



## Happyish

AllisonFay said:


> View attachment 4346326


Attachment not working . . .


----------



## 911snowball

Sharing the love for the yg MOP today at the office- this 10 motif was my very first VCA purchase back in the day. It goes with everything and dressed up a boring black sweater and scarf today.  I  remember how excited I was for this first purchase and I have worn it so much over the years I recently had the clasp updated to the newer lobster they introduced a few years back. Like new!


----------



## lisawhit

911snowball said:


> Sharing the love for the yg MOP today at the office- this 10 motif was my very first VCA purchase back in the day. It goes with everything and dressed up a boring black sweater and scarf today.  I  remember how excited I was for this first purchase and I have worn it so much over the years I recently had the clasp updated to the newer lobster they introduced a few years back. Like new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346761


I'm thinking about getting this next..so happy to hear it's still loved by you


----------



## honey

911snowball said:


> Sharing the love for the yg MOP today at the office- this 10 motif was my very first VCA purchase back in the day. It goes with everything and dressed up a boring black sweater and scarf today.  I  remember how excited I was for this first purchase and I have worn it so much over the years I recently had the clasp updated to the newer lobster they introduced a few years back. Like new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346761



Love the scarf and VCA necklase combo! Looks fantastic.


----------



## SilverBen

Love photos that capture the rainbow flashes in my gmop motif


----------



## LadyCupid

911snowball said:


> Sharing the love for the yg MOP today at the office- this 10 motif was my very first VCA purchase back in the day. It goes with everything and dressed up a boring black sweater and scarf today.  I  remember how excited I was for this first purchase and I have worn it so much over the years I recently had the clasp updated to the newer lobster they introduced a few years back. Like new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346761


Like you, I purchased the 10-motif and 5-motif MOP/YG as well as my first set and could not be happier. If you don't mind me asking, how much roughly is it to replace the clasp with the newer lobster style please?


----------



## andforpoise

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Love photos that capture the rainbow flashes in my gmop motif
> 
> View attachment 4347526


Is the gmop no longer available? I don't see it on the site and yours is gorgeous!


----------



## 911snowball

Hi there yodaling!  Happy to share, i took in my necklace for the new clasp and ordered a 2" removable extender for it at the same time.  The cost for both things (with tax) was just under $500.  I did not ask for the breakdown so I am actually not sure of how much it would be just for the new clasp. They were more than happy to change the clasp over to the new style- apparently quite a few people ask for it to be done.


----------



## SilverBen

andforpoise said:


> Is the gmop no longer available? I don't see it on the site and yours is gorgeous!



The gmop is only available in bracelets as the gmop and pave motifs set in rose gold I believe. This was a special order I made in either late 2017 or early 2018 and didn’t arrive until October 2018! And thank you! I like the versatility of the different tones


----------



## Bee-licious

Happyish said:


> My suggestion--buy the more expensive first. I've found that VCA is _always_ out of reach. Invariably, when I'm finally ready and able to buy, it seems there's been a price increase, putting it again out of reach (I mean, who needs to eat? food is overrated, anyway.)
> That way you can fill-in later with the less expensive item and not feel as if you've missed-out. That's my experience, so take it for what it's worth.


I was about to do the opposite so I’m glad I read your post!


----------



## Bee-licious

Florasun said:


> Not really an "action" shot. I was admiring my new addition while having my morning coffee.
> View attachment 4194575


Gorgeous! Any modeling pics with this on? Do you ever wear it doubled? I’m definitely considering this as my first piece (and being indecisive about a million other pieces to make my first piece actually lol)


----------



## Myke518

Question- does anyone wear VA earrings and pendant together? Do you think it’s too matchy matchy or should I embrace the sparkly matchiness of it all?


----------



## lisawhit

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 4349980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question- does anyone wear VA earrings and pendant together? Do you think it’s too matchy matchy or should I embrace the sparkly matchiness of it all?


love this set together!


----------



## Happyish

Bee-licious said:


> Gorgeous! Any modeling pics with this on? Do you ever wear it doubled? I’m definitely considering this as my first piece (and being indecisive about a million other pieces to make my first piece actually lol)


Just beautiful! Is this the mini-alhambra? Just stunning and I love the cup and saucer--may I ask who makes it?


----------



## Happyish

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 4349980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question- does anyone wear VA earrings and pendant together? Do you think it’s too matchy matchy or should I embrace the sparkly matchiness of it all?


I have ALWAYS loved sets, and I have no idea who decided that "matchy-matchy," is a bad thing or why. Maybe because they couldn't afford it?
I don't know, but to me, it's a total no-brainer. 
I can put on the necklace, the earrings, or whatever and I don't have to think--I know they work. I don't have to start with the unpacking this, the trying that, and then the great debate--does it or doesn't it work? 
Instead, I'm done. I'm out the door and I feel smartly dressed. Anything else, I'd never leave the house--I'd still be second-guessing my choices.
As far as your combination is concerned, they're lovely and each one stands on its own. They DON'T look matchy-matchy but dynamite, alone or together. 
I say, wear them well and in good health and with impunity and ignore the matchy-matchy critics.


----------



## Alena21

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 4349980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question- does anyone wear VA earrings and pendant together? Do you think it’s too matchy matchy or should I embrace the sparkly matchiness of it all?


It is gorgeous! My OCD persona only likes matchy-matchy! Much better than mismatchy


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> I have ALWAYS loved sets, and I have no idea who decided that "matchy-matchy," is a bad thing or why. Maybe because they couldn't afford it?
> I don't know, but to me, it's a total no-brainer.
> I can put on the necklace, the earrings, or whatever and I don't have to think--I know they work. I don't have to start with the unpacking this, the trying that, and then the great debate--does it or doesn't it work?
> Instead, I'm done. I'm out the door and I feel smartly dressed. Anything else, I'd never leave the house--I'd still be second-guessing my choices.
> As far as your combination is concerned, they're lovely and each one stands on its own. They DON'T look matchy-matchy but dynamite, alone or together.
> I say, wear them well and in good health and with impunity and ignore the matchy-matchy critics.



Fab Post
Love the look of sets 
So tailored and put together !


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rock crystal and JUC for the weekend [emoji2]


----------



## Myke518

lisawhit said:


> love this set together!





Happyish said:


> I have ALWAYS loved sets, and I have no idea who decided that "matchy-matchy," is a bad thing or why. Maybe because they couldn't afford it?
> I don't know, but to me, it's a total no-brainer.
> I can put on the necklace, the earrings, or whatever and I don't have to think--I know they work. I don't have to start with the unpacking this, the trying that, and then the great debate--does it or doesn't it work?
> Instead, I'm done. I'm out the door and I feel smartly dressed. Anything else, I'd never leave the house--I'd still be second-guessing my choices.
> As far as your combination is concerned, they're lovely and each one stands on its own. They DON'T look matchy-matchy but dynamite, alone or together.
> I say, wear them well and in good health and with impunity and ignore the matchy-matchy critics.





Alena21 said:


> It is gorgeous! My OCD persona only likes matchy-matchy! Much better than mismatchy



Thanks for the feedback and reinforcement from you all, I will try to ignore! I did chuckle at the “better than mismatchy” comment haha!


----------



## Myke518

TankerToad said:


> Fab Post
> Love the look of sets
> So tailored and put together !



Totally agree, it was a great comment!


----------



## WingNut

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 4349980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question- does anyone wear VA earrings and pendant together? Do you think it’s too matchy matchy or should I embrace the sparkly matchiness of it all?



I think both together are beautiful!


----------



## wisconsin

Happyish said:


> I have ALWAYS loved sets, and I have no idea who decided that "matchy-matchy," is a bad thing or why. Maybe because they couldn't afford it?
> I don't know, but to me, it's a total no-brainer.
> I can put on the necklace, the earrings, or whatever and I don't have to think--I know they work. I don't have to start with the unpacking this, the trying that, and then the great debate--does it or doesn't it work?
> Instead, I'm done. I'm out the door and I feel smartly dressed. Anything else, I'd never leave the house--I'd still be second-guessing my choices.
> As far as your combination is concerned, they're lovely and each one stands on its own. They DON'T look matchy-matchy but dynamite, alone or together.
> I say, wear them well and in good health and with impunity and ignore the matchy-matchy critics.



Love this statement!!
I love both  looks 
Sometimes match matchy  for a polished clean look and sometimes mismatched for the pizazz.
It’s good to have options


----------



## Mali_

Alena21 said:


> It is gorgeous! My OCD persona only likes matchy-matchy! Much better than mismatchy


Exactly! 
I buy jewelry that matches my accessories and vice versa.


----------



## Bee-licious

valnsw said:


> Yes the holiday pendant can be layered with the rg sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace.
> 
> Here are some mod shots.


Love these shots and sorry to revive such an old post but I wanted to ask whether your RG sweet 16 motif necklace has the sweet clovers flipping because they’re so small and light?


----------



## doloresmia

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 4349980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question- does anyone wear VA earrings and pendant together? Do you think it’s too matchy matchy or should I embrace the sparkly matchiness of it all?



Twins!!! I wear mine as a set only for the best events - going to Whole Foods, getting a latte, and so forth! Hope that helps. [emoji16]


----------



## Rami00

My favorite pieces!


----------



## Happyish

A byzantine alhambra day . . .


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happyish said:


> A byzantine alhambra day . . .


I absolutely LOVE this!!!


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> I absolutely LOVE this!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> Rock crystal and JUC for the weekend [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350313



I MUST acknowledge the fabulousness of this. [emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> My favorite pieces!



Gorgeous as always!!! [emoji91]


----------



## Notorious Pink

doloresmia said:


> Twins!!! I wear mine as a set only for the best events - going to Whole Foods, getting a latte, and so forth! Hope that helps. [emoji16]



THIS. The best events of everyday living! I wear mine everywhere. [emoji16]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> A byzantine alhambra day . . .



This is just soooo cool. [emoji1360]


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> Gorgeous as always!!! [emoji91]


thank you


----------



## Monaliceke

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 4349980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question- does anyone wear VA earrings and pendant together? Do you think it’s too matchy matchy or should I embrace the sparkly matchiness of it all?


That’s really gorgeous. Now you make me feel like getting a set like you have  Congrats! You have great taste.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

By far my most worn piece!


----------



## Alena21

Rami00 said:


> My favorite pieces!


Beautiful!


----------



## Myke518

doloresmia said:


> Twins!!! I wear mine as a set only for the best events - going to Whole Foods, getting a latte, and so forth! Hope that helps. [emoji16]



I just laughed out loud— those are most certainly the best events!! 

You’re right. I’m just gonna own it haha.


----------



## Myke518

luxemadam said:


> That’s really gorgeous. Now you make me feel like getting a set like you have  Congrats! You have great taste.



Aww thank you!


----------



## Suzie

AllisonFay said:


> View attachment 4352284
> 
> By far my most worn piece!


Your photo made me get this exact piece out again and wear it today, so thank you. I have neglected this little baby (my first ever VCA) and I am falling in love all over again.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Suzie said:


> Your photo made me get this exact piece out again and wear it today, so thank you. I have neglected this little baby (my first ever VCA) and I am falling in love all over again.



Thanks Suzie! Make sure to post a pic here[emoji3]


----------



## allure244

Today’s stack. Just got the blue agate back from being shortened. Yay  [emoji16]


----------



## Purrsey

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4354739
> 
> 
> Today’s stack. Just got the blue agate back from being shortened. Yay  [emoji16]



That blue agate [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## DreamingPink

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4354739
> 
> 
> Today’s stack. Just got the blue agate back from being shortened. Yay  [emoji16]



I usually prefer wg but you totally got me sold on yg! Beautiful stack!!


----------



## lisawhit

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4354739
> 
> 
> Today’s stack. Just got the blue agate back from being shortened. Yay  [emoji16]



I can't wait to get my hands on the blue agate bracelet....Your photo is crisp with the 5 motif MOP....I love it!


----------



## marbella8

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 4349980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question- does anyone wear VA earrings and pendant together? Do you think it’s too matchy matchy or should I embrace the sparkly matchiness of it all?



No, it’s perfect! They look lovely on you!


----------



## Myke518

marbella8 said:


> No, it’s perfect! They look lovely on you!



Thank you [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## kimber418

Happyish said:


> I have ALWAYS loved sets, and I have no idea who decided that "matchy-matchy," is a bad thing or why. Maybe because they couldn't afford it?
> I don't know, but to me, it's a total no-brainer.
> I can put on the necklace, the earrings, or whatever and I don't have to think--I know they work. I don't have to start with the unpacking this, the trying that, and then the great debate--does it or doesn't it work?
> Instead, I'm done. I'm out the door and I feel smartly dressed. Anything else, I'd never leave the house--I'd still be second-guessing my choices.
> As far as your combination is concerned, they're lovely and each one stands on its own. They DON'T look matchy-matchy but dynamite, alone or together.
> I say, wear them well and in good health and with impunity and ignore the matchy-matchy critics.



I could not have said this better!   Totally agree!


----------



## Rami00

Definitely need yellow gold earrings lol


----------



## marbella8

Rami00 said:


> Definitely need yellow gold earrings lol



So pretty!

Is that blue agate or blue lapis? Last I spoke to my SA blue agate was only available in the 10 motif.


----------



## allure244

marbella8 said:


> So pretty!
> 
> Is that blue agate or blue lapis? Last I spoke to my SA blue agate was only available in the 10 motif.



Not the poster above but this is the blue sevres porcelain pendant exclusive to the Place Vendôme store in Paris. 

Blue agate is currently only available in a 10 motif necklace or 5 motif bracelet from what I understand.


----------



## Rami00

marbella8 said:


> So pretty!
> 
> Is that blue agate or blue lapis? Last I spoke to my SA blue agate was only available in the 10 motif.


Sèvres bleue procelaine (edition: Vendôme)
Thank you!


----------



## marbella8

Rami00 said:


> Sèvres bleue procelaine (edition: Vendôme)
> Thank you!





Rami00 said:


> Sèvres bleue procelaine (edition: Vendôme)
> Thank you!



Thanks to both of you @Rami00 and @allure244 . I was wondering, since it was just last month she told me that blue agate wasn’t available as a pendant (and the color looked more solid, which is why I thought you found a vintage Lapis). It is beautiful, but of course, you always have impeccable taste


----------



## Bee-licious

Rami00 said:


> Definitely need yellow gold earrings lol


I love this!!! I am definitely going to Paris just for this!


----------



## Bee-licious

Rami00 said:


> Definitely need yellow gold earrings lol


Do you have a modeling pic of this Rami? Do you treat it as a neutral? How does it compare with bleu agate? Would you say that the bleu agate is more of a medium blue?


----------



## Rami00

Bee-licious said:


> Do you have a modeling pic of this Rami? Do you treat it as a neutral? How does it compare with bleu agate? Would you say that the bleu agate is more of a medium blue?


I would say few shades difference between agate and sèvre bleue. A wonderful member actually posted upon request and for the life of me, I couldn’t find it. My wardrobe is full of neutrals so this truly stands out when worn with pastels, black, greys.


----------



## Rami00

marbella8 said:


> Thanks to both of you.I was wondering, since it was just last month she told me that blue agate wasn’t available as a pendant (and the color looked more solid, which is why I thought you found a vintage Lapis). It is beautiful, but of course, you always have impeccable taste


Thank you so much.


----------



## Rami00

Bombarding you guys!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mixing Van Cleef and Graff, Hermes too.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rami, your pictures are always so stunning!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gorgeous, EB!  WG and onyx look fantastic with the ruby Graff!


----------



## Rami00

Cavalier Girl said:


> Rami, your pictures are always so stunning!


thank you soo much xo


----------



## Rami00

etoupebirkin said:


> Mixing Van Cleef and Graff, Hermes too.
> View attachment 4356751


beautiful!! love the combo, that butterfly is so pretty!


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## Bee-licious

Rami00 said:


> I would say few shades difference between agate and sèvre bleue. A wonderful member actually posted upon request and for the life of me, I couldn’t find it. My wardrobe is full of neutrals so this truly stands out when worn with pastels, black, greys.


GORGEOUS! This stands out like malachite does. I hope it’s not as delicate as malachite because I would consider malachite if I wasn’t such a klutz and scared I’d ruin it. This is lovely on you, thank you for taking he time to share photos, I’m in love with it and what a perfect souvenir for a Paris trip!


----------



## andforpoise

etoupebirkin said:


> Mixing Van Cleef and Graff, Hermes too.
> View attachment 4356751


I love this!


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> Mixing Van Cleef and Graff, Hermes too.
> View attachment 4356751



Gorgeous! So unique, the combo is just perfect.


----------



## luvprada

Rami00 said:


> Sèvres bleue procelaine (edition: Vendôme)
> Thank you!



My SA purchased for herself in Paris last year. It stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Mixing turquoise pieces from my moms collection of turquoise + ruby necklace, my 20 motif turquoise along with Rock Crystal 

Thankyou for letting me share


----------



## nicole0612

Hobbiezm said:


> Mixing turquoise pieces from my moms collection of turquoise + ruby necklace, my 20 motif turquoise along with Rock Crystal
> 
> Thankyou for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4360425



Each one is more gorgeous than the next. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hobbiezm

nicole0612 said:


> Each one is more gorgeous than the next. Thanks for sharing!



Thankyou my dear!


----------



## Happyish

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4354739
> 
> 
> Today’s stack. Just got the blue agate back from being shortened. Yay  [emoji16]


Oh dear . . . I was hoping I wouldn't like it . . .


----------



## MYH

Bored at the Apple store while waiting for hubs   Grey magic MOP, blue agate, guilloché


----------



## andforpoise

MYH said:


> Bored at the Apple store while waiting for hubs [emoji3]  Grey magic MOP, blue agate, guilloché
> View attachment 4361147


Obsessed [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Happyish

I'm wondering if anyone has these earrings and if so, do you love them? Any second thoughts?
I know they're not on the usual Alhambra/Frivole/Perlee circuit, which in part is their appeal. I also think they're very wearable. 
As an aside, I have the large fleurette, and the Magic pave alhambra . . . 
I am now wearing the PG Sweet Alhambra earrings everyday that I bought for my mom . . . They're light on my ears and easy, but disappear in the PG, not to mention that they don't have that X-factor, so I'm jonesing for something else . . . 
I would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Rhl2987

MYH said:


> Bored at the Apple store while waiting for hubs   Grey magic MOP, blue agate, guilloché
> View attachment 4361147


These are lovely together!


----------



## kimber418

Happyish said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has these earrings and if so, do you love them? Any second thoughts?
> I know they're not on the usual Alhambra/Frivole/Perlee circuit, which in part is their appeal. I also think they're very wearable.
> As an aside, I have the large fleurette, and the Magic pave alhambra . . .
> I am now wearing the PG Sweet Alhambra earrings everyday that I bought for my mom . . . They're light on my ears and easy, but disappear in the PG, not to mention that they don't have that X-factor, so I'm jonesing for something else . . .
> I would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## kimber418

I love the Perlee Diamond earrings.  Were you thinking of getting them in Rose gold?   They are beautiful and easy to wear.   I have tried them on before and loved the way they are so easy to wear.   I already own the YG Vintage Alhambra pave earrings and WG pave Frivole earrings.   I am tempted to get the Perlee Diamond someday!   Let us know what you decide!


----------



## wisconsin

My friend has those perlee earrings and pendant set in rose gold/diamonds.
They are lovely in rose gold.
Delicate, sparkly and extremely wearable for everyday.


----------



## hb925

MYH said:


> Bored at the Apple store while waiting for hubs   Grey magic MOP, blue agate, guilloché
> View attachment 4361147


that combo is gorgeous!


----------



## Toronto24

Happyish said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has these earrings and if so, do you love them? Any second thoughts?
> I know they're not on the usual Alhambra/Frivole/Perlee circuit, which in part is their appeal. I also think they're very wearable.
> As an aside, I have the large fleurette, and the Magic pave alhambra . . .
> I am now wearing the PG Sweet Alhambra earrings everyday that I bought for my mom . . . They're light on my ears and easy, but disappear in the PG, not to mention that they don't have that X-factor, so I'm jonesing for something else . . .
> I would appreciate your thoughts.



I have these earrings (in YG) and they are my most worn VCA earrings. They are comfortable for daily wear and are appropriate for work for me. I feel that perhaps they seem not as “worth it” when compared to the pave vintage Alhambra earrings, however if you take cost-per-wear into factor they are definitely more worth it for me.

I find that they tilt down a little on my earlobes but if I wear them with the plastic disc behind (?if it’s called lobe wonder or if it’s similar to lobe wonder- my SA had given them to me) they sit straight. I actually prefer the look on me without the plastic disc.

Here is a pic when I had just purchased my Sèvres Porcelain Pendant- I was trying the necklace paired with pave Perlee earrings and pendant. I usually just wear the earrings with a single necklace or no necklace at all, I don’t usually layer my necklaces.

Hope this helps.  They are beautiful in RG, also in WG (and the matching btf WG ring with turquoise is stunning!).

View attachment 4362147


----------



## Toronto24

Toronto24 said:


> I have these earrings (in YG) and they are my most worn VCA earrings. They are comfortable for daily wear and are appropriate for work for me. I feel that perhaps they seem not as “worth it” when compared to the pave vintage Alhambra earrings, however if you take cost-per-wear into factor they are definitely more worth it for me.
> 
> I find that they tilt down a little on my earlobes but if I wear them with the plastic disc behind (?if it’s called lobe wonder or if it’s similar to lobe wonder- my SA had given them to me) they sit straight. I actually prefer the look on me without the plastic disc.
> 
> Here is a pic when I had just purchased my Sèvres Porcelain Pendant- I was trying the necklace paired with pave Perlee earrings and pendant. I usually just wear the earrings with a single necklace or no necklace at all, I don’t usually layer my necklaces.
> 
> Hope this helps.  They are beautiful in RG, also in WG (and the matching btf WG ring with turquoise is stunning!).
> View attachment 4362145






Trying again to attach the photo


----------



## Happyish

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 4362146
> 
> 
> Trying again to attach the photo


Thank you-that helps.


----------



## hopiko

MYH said:


> Bored at the Apple store while waiting for hubs   Grey magic MOP, blue agate, guilloché
> View attachment 4361147


A M A Z I N G!!!!  I wouldn’t be looking at any iPhones etc....if I saw these beauties at the apple store!!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

MYH said:


> Bored at the Apple store while waiting for hubs   Grey magic MOP, blue agate, guilloché
> View attachment 4361147


Very nice. Love the nail polish.


----------



## MissAnnette

Thought I'll do something different and wear both the vintage MOP and Onyx necklaces together - one in a shorter setting than the other - for a soft, layered look. Turned out great! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## WingNut

MissAnnette said:


> Thought I'll do something different and wear both the vintage MOP and Onyx necklaces together - one in a shorter setting than the other - for a soft, layered look. Turned out great! Thanks for letting me share.



GORGEOUS look!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MissAnnette said:


> Thought I'll do something different and wear both the vintage MOP and Onyx necklaces together - one in a shorter setting than the other - for a soft, layered look. Turned out great! Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Really pretty.  Thanks for sharing


QUOTE="MissAnnette, post: 32961059, member: 185210"]Thought I'll do something different and wear both the vintage MOP and Onyx necklaces together - one in a shorter setting than the other - for a soft, layered look. Turned out great! Thanks for letting me share.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MissAnnette

lovieluvslux said:


> Really pretty.  Thanks for sharing
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> QUOTE="MissAnnette, post: 32961059, member: 185210"]Thought I'll do something different and wear both the vintage MOP and Onyx necklaces together - one in a shorter setting than the other - for a soft, layered look. Turned out great! Thanks for letting me share.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## MissAnnette

WingNut said:


> GORGEOUS look!



Thank you!!


----------



## MissAnnette

BBC said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you! xo


----------



## bunnyNwife

Sickly Lion blowing my nose.. ashhhh chewww......


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MissAnnette said:


> Thought I'll do something different and wear both the vintage MOP and Onyx necklaces together - one in a shorter setting than the other - for a soft, layered look. Turned out great! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Meowwu

Professional photo day (for work).


----------



## gagabag

bunnyNwife said:


> View attachment 4367766
> View attachment 4367767
> 
> 
> Sickly Lion blowing my nose.. ashhhh chewww......



Ooooh what a cutie! This is exactly what I intend to do once mine comes! What chain did you use for it? I’m thinking of using the one in my magic pendant but haven’t decided for sure yet...


----------



## nicole0612

VCA in the park.


----------



## surfer

Rami00 said:


> Bombarding you guys!



What size is that Rami? It looks bigger then vintage is it magic? So nice!


----------



## bunnyNwife

gagabag said:


> Ooooh what a cutie! This is exactly what I intend to do once mine comes! What chain did you use for it? I’m thinking of using the one in my magic pendant but haven’t decided for sure yet...



I just hooked it on my Cartier Diamond Lergers necklace.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoupebirkin said:


> Mixing Van Cleef and Graff, Hermes too.
> View attachment 4356751


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Rami00

surfer said:


> What size is that Rami? It looks bigger then vintage is it magic? So nice!


Thank you! It's between vintage and magic size.


----------



## Bethc

So many pretty pieces!! I just wanted to share a few recent stacks 

Turquoise and onyx [emoji170]



Blue agate [emoji170]


----------



## Mali_

Bethc said:


> So many pretty pieces!! I just wanted to share a few recent stacks
> 
> Turquoise and onyx [emoji170]
> View attachment 4372560
> 
> 
> Blue agate [emoji170]
> View attachment 4372561


Both are sooo pretty


----------



## Bethc

Mali_ said:


> Both are sooo pretty



Thank you [emoji1317]


----------



## Bijou_Bonne

Bethc said:


> So many pretty pieces!! I just wanted to share a few recent stacks
> 
> Turquoise and onyx [emoji170]
> View attachment 4372560
> 
> 
> Blue agate [emoji170]
> View attachment 4372561


Omg love these comb.... especially the navy and gold!


----------



## MissAnnette

*not mine* 

Took this picture while playing around in the VCA flagship store in  Manhattan after picking up a special piece (all VCA pieces are special, at least to me last weekend. 

Over-the-top combination or Alhambra perfection?


----------



## Rami00

MissAnnette said:


> *not mine*
> 
> Took this picture while playing around in the VCA flagship store in  Manhattan after picking up a special piece (all VCA pieces are special, at least to me last weekend.
> 
> Over-the-top combination or Alhambra perfection?


Looks super pretty. Do the earrings feel heavy?


----------



## MissAnnette

Rami00 said:


> Looks super pretty. Do the earrings feel heavy?



Surprisingly not heavy. Just as heavy as the 3 motif magic earrings, perhaps a little heavier, but in all it was not that heavy. I was pleasantly surprised. 

I think its too OTT for me though.


----------



## Hobbiezm

MissAnnette said:


> *not mine*
> 
> Took this picture while playing around in the VCA flagship store in  Manhattan after picking up a special piece (all VCA pieces are special, at least to me last weekend.
> 
> Over-the-top combination or Alhambra perfection?



I thought it would look over the top but it looks spectacular!


----------



## Happyish

MissAnnette said:


> *not mine*
> 
> Took this picture while playing around in the VCA flagship store in  Manhattan after picking up a special piece (all VCA pieces are special, at least to me last weekend.
> 
> Over-the-top combination or Alhambra perfection?


It would be OTT for me. However, if I had this, I wouldn't wear it with the necklace. It diminishes the impact of the earrings.


----------



## Rami00

MissAnnette said:


> Surprisingly not heavy. Just as heavy as the 3 motif magic earrings, perhaps a little heavier, but in all it was not that heavy. I was pleasantly surprised.
> I think its too OTT for me though.


It is such a statement piece and ott for me too. You won't need any other piece of jewelry with it. 


Happyish said:


> It would be OTT for me. However, if I had this, I wouldn't wear it with the necklace. It diminishes the impact of the earrings.


I absolutely agree with you!


----------



## Bee-licious

MissAnnette said:


> *not mine*
> 
> Took this picture while playing around in the VCA flagship store in  Manhattan after picking up a special piece (all VCA pieces are special, at least to me last weekend.
> 
> Over-the-top combination or Alhambra perfection?


Love the earrings but for me if I do statement earrings, I’ll wear a very barely there necklace or no necklace at all and vice versa. I love the earrings but I can’t justify it for my lifestyle (due to having a baby and not really having a social life anymore)


----------



## innerpeace85

MissAnnette said:


> *not mine*
> 
> Took this picture while playing around in the VCA flagship store in  Manhattan after picking up a special piece (all VCA pieces are special, at least to me last weekend.
> 
> Over-the-top combination or Alhambra perfection?


This is OTT for me. As much as I love VCA, this earrings is not my cup of tea.


----------



## gagabag

MissAnnette said:


> *not mine*
> 
> Took this picture while playing around in the VCA flagship store in  Manhattan after picking up a special piece (all VCA pieces are special, at least to me last weekend.
> 
> Over-the-top combination or Alhambra perfection?



Earrings look great but too much to wear with the necklace. I won’t be able to pull this off


----------



## TankerToad

MissAnnette said:


> *not mine*
> 
> Took this picture while playing around in the VCA flagship store in  Manhattan after picking up a special piece (all VCA pieces are special, at least to me last weekend.
> 
> Over-the-top combination or Alhambra perfection?



Love this look !
Very elegant -


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Love this look !
> Very elegant -



I knew we would agree -

What’s OTT??? More is more!!!


----------



## swisshera

MissAnnette said:


> *not mine*
> 
> Took this picture while playing around in the VCA flagship store in  Manhattan after picking up a special piece (all VCA pieces are special, at least to me last weekend.
> 
> Over-the-top combination or Alhambra perfection?


These are absolutely my favorite earrings and you wear them so nicely!


----------



## swisshera

Bird of paradise ring and lapis/diamond in yellow gold vintage alhambra, I didn't think straight today.


----------



## TankerToad

swisshera said:


> Bird of paradise ring and lapis/diamond in yellow gold vintage alhambra, I didn't think straight today.



I can hardly think straight just look at this [emoji7][emoji28]


----------



## Rami00

swisshera said:


> Bird of paradise ring and lapis/diamond in yellow gold vintage alhambra, I didn't think straight today.


STUNNING!


----------



## innerpeace85

swisshera said:


> Bird of paradise ring and lapis/diamond in yellow gold vintage alhambra, I didn't think straight today.


Beautiful!


----------



## chanelchic2002

swisshera said:


> Bird of paradise ring and lapis/diamond in yellow gold vintage alhambra, I didn't think straight today.



[emoji7]


----------



## MissAnnette

swisshera said:


> Bird of paradise ring and lapis/diamond in yellow gold vintage alhambra, I didn't think straight today.



It is absolutely breathtaking!!


----------



## MissAnnette

gagabag said:


> Earrings look great but too much to wear with the necklace. I won’t be able to pull this off





Rami00 said:


> It is such a statement piece and ott for me too. You won't need any other piece of jewelry with it.
> 
> I absolutely agree with you!



Same here. For some reason my SA felt the earrings were best when paired with a statement necklace. Not for me. 

They are stunning, though.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Was searching for pink and this happened....*


----------



## Bee-licious

swisshera said:


> Bird of paradise ring and lapis/diamond in yellow gold vintage alhambra, I didn't think straight today.


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Mali_

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Was searching for pink and this happened....*


Doesn’t get better than that


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mali_ said:


> Doesn’t get better than that


Thank you dear!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Was searching for pink and this happened....*



You know how much I love this [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254] 
Perfection!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> You know how much I love this [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> Perfection!!!!!


Thank  u B!
I still can't believe this duo came together like this... truly... straight from heaven.


----------



## Rami00

Tried the lapis today..


----------



## TankerToad

Rami00 said:


> Tried the lapis today..



What did you think ?


----------



## Rami00

TankerToad said:


> What did you think ?


 The color is really vibrant, I like it but don't love it. Maybe my expectation level was too high lol I would pick yellow butterfly earrings over this one.


----------



## gagabag

Rami00 said:


> Tried the lapis today..



Looks so great on you! 
I’ve been vascillating between this and the yellow sapphire over the weekend. The blue looks so intense & shiny, to me a real showstopper! I could easily wear it casually. The yellow sapphire looks more subdued, wearable and elegant.

In the end, I opted for lapis for what the stone represents: 

Lapis Lazuli
- a symbol of royalty & honor, gods & power, spirit & vision. It is a universal symbol of wisdom & truth.
- an excellent stone to stimulate wisdom & good judgement in the practical world.
- it stimulates the desire for knowledge, truth and understanding & aids the process of learning. It is excellent for enhancing memory.
- in the workplace, it attracts promotion, success and lasting recognition in your field

Talk about rationalisation, lol!


----------



## 911snowball

Rami, I stopped by my boutique today to see the earrings and I agree with your comments- like but not love.  I would choose the pave in wg and purchase a third in the yellow or pink pave for the fun option.


----------



## Happyish

gagabag said:


> Looks so great on you!
> I’ve been vascillating between this and the yellow sapphire over the weekend. The blue looks so intense & shiny, to me a real showstopper! I could easily wear it casually. The yellow sapphire looks more subdued, wearable and elegant.
> 
> In the end, I opted for lapis for what the stone represents:
> 
> Lapis Lazuli
> - a symbol of royalty & honor, gods & power, spirit & vision. It is a universal symbol of wisdom & truth.
> - an excellent stone to stimulate wisdom & good judgement in the practical world.
> - it stimulates the desire for knowledge, truth and understanding & aids the process of learning. It is excellent for enhancing memory.
> - in the workplace, it attracts promotion, success and lasting recognition in your field
> 
> Talk about rationalisation, lol!


Is the lapis available as a pair, or is it only available mixed with the pave?


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## valnsw

Happyish said:


> Is the lapis available as a pair, or is it only available mixed with the pave?



I was told you can put in a request for “special order” subject to approval.

Can use the current 2 butterflies mop earclips as a rough estimate on the price but with more premium on it.

Again, it varies store to store. You may want to check with your store.


----------



## MyDogTink

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 4382532



Ahhh. Temple St. Clair. She makes unique jewelry. I never thought to mix VCA with her amulets.


----------



## gagabag

Happyish said:


> Is the lapis available as a pair, or is it only available mixed with the pave?



You could order either another lapis or the pave if you want the option of matching earrings.


----------



## Alena21

MissAnnette said:


> *not mine*
> 
> Took this picture while playing around in the VCA flagship store in  Manhattan after picking up a special piece (all VCA pieces are special, at least to me last weekend.
> 
> Over-the-top combination or Alhambra perfection?



I have these earrings in white gold MOP and chalcedony and also the same ring.
They are beautiful and not much heavier than the 3 motif BUT they are my least favourite because as I move my head they clack into each other. This is my least worn VCA item. I wear them with the same ring  without pendant, necklace, or bracelet.


----------



## Rami00

gagabag said:


> Looks so great on you!
> I’ve been vascillating between this and the yellow sapphire over the weekend. The blue looks so intense & shiny, to me a real showstopper! I could easily wear it casually. The yellow sapphire looks more subdued, wearable and elegant.
> 
> In the end, I opted for lapis for what the stone represents:
> 
> Lapis Lazuli
> - a symbol of royalty & honor, gods & power, spirit & vision. It is a universal symbol of wisdom & truth.
> - an excellent stone to stimulate wisdom & good judgement in the practical world.
> - it stimulates the desire for knowledge, truth and understanding & aids the process of learning. It is excellent for enhancing memory.
> - in the workplace, it attracts promotion, success and lasting recognition in your field
> 
> Talk about rationalisation, lol!


hahaha! I agree, the blue is very intense, absolutely stunning. Please post mod shots when you wear it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank  u B!
> I still can't believe this duo came together like this... truly... straight from heaven.


They came together?
Congratulations.


----------



## Alena21

swisshera said:


> Bird of paradise ring and lapis/diamond in yellow gold vintage alhambra, I didn't think straight today.


This ring is so gorgeous makes me want to try it on next time I go to VCA!


----------



## Alena21

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Was searching for pink and this happened....*


Dream comes true in pink! Love The combo!


----------



## swisshera

My creativity exploded after dressing down during the morning, hence I brought myself back in the clover world in blue agate (10+ 5 motifs) and the excessively worn flowerlace ring. Thanks for letting me share as always. It is so nice to browse through different pieces that we have collectively.


----------



## etoupebirkin

swisshera said:


> My creativity exploded after dressing down during the morning, hence I brought myself back in the clover world in blue agate (10+ 5 motifs) and the excessively worn flowerlace ring. Thanks for letting me share as always. It is so nice to browse through different pieces that we have collectively.


What a cool way to wear a 10 and 5 motif!


----------



## TankerToad

swisshera said:


> My creativity exploded after dressing down during the morning, hence I brought myself back in the clover world in blue agate (10+ 5 motifs) and the excessively worn flowerlace ring. Thanks for letting me share as always. It is so nice to browse through different pieces that we have collectively.



Love!!
And that ring


----------



## classicgirll

Hi! I know this is a very old picture, but can someone identify this necklace for me please?


----------



## nicole0612

classicgirll said:


> Hi! I know this is a very old picture, but can someone identify this necklace for me please?



 Can you please quote the post so we can see the photo?


----------



## classicgirll

Sorry I thought I did!!
From this thread


----------



## Alena21

Wearing the Malachite for second straight day in a row.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> View attachment 4385937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing the Malachite for second straight day in a row.



So beautiful.


----------



## nicole0612

classicgirll said:


> Sorry I thought I did!!
> From this thread



This appears to be the sweet grey mother of pearl necklace (discontinued).


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> So beautiful.


Thank you Nicole, you ladies, on this forum inspire me to change my jewelry more often. I isually get stuck and keep reaching for the same piece over and over again until I tire of it and then I move on to the next one and the rest just sits around in bank safe....


----------



## classicgirll

nicole0612 said:


> This appears to be the sweet grey mother of pearl necklace (discontinued).


Thank you!! It's stunning... is it rare or possible to find preloved?


----------



## periogirl28

classicgirll said:


> Thank you!! It's stunning... is it rare or possible to find preloved?


I think this is the Grey MoP Rose Gold Sweet necklace, released only for the Japan online e-boutique launch. It was a limited edition. This might help in your search for it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> View attachment 4385937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing the Malachite for second straight day in a row.



G[emoji172]RGEOUS!


----------



## Bee-licious

swisshera said:


> My creativity exploded after dressing down during the morning, hence I brought myself back in the clover world in blue agate (10+ 5 motifs) and the excessively worn flowerlace ring. Thanks for letting me share as always. It is so nice to browse through different pieces that we have collectively.


Love how you’ve worn your pieces here lariat style. Very nice


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> G[emoji172]RGEOUS!


Thank you, dear BBC. You send the rest of the girls here have been great inspiration!


----------



## SilverBen

Grey mother of pearl and malachite


----------



## jimmie staton

swisshera said:


> My creativity exploded after dressing down during the morning, hence I brought myself back in the clover world in blue agate (10+ 5 motifs) and the excessively worn flowerlace ring. Thanks for letting me share as always. It is so nice to browse through different pieces that we have collectively.


HOT !!!!!
"J!m"


----------



## mrssptr

Q


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Shopping for a kitchen faucet yesterday with VCA, Cartier, and H


----------



## jimmie staton

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Shopping for a kitchen faucet yesterday with VCA, Cartier, and H
> 
> View attachment 4390381


quite amazing ! With hands like that... they should never touch anything in the kitchen.
"J!m"


----------



## Rami00

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Shopping for a kitchen faucet yesterday with VCA, Cartier, and H
> 
> View attachment 4390381


speechless


----------



## Myke518

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Shopping for a kitchen faucet yesterday with VCA, Cartier, and H
> 
> View attachment 4390381



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## WingNut

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Shopping for a kitchen faucet yesterday with VCA, Cartier, and H
> 
> View attachment 4390381



Everything about this is perfection!


----------



## innerpeace85

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Shopping for a kitchen faucet yesterday with VCA, Cartier, and H
> 
> View attachment 4390381


What a stunning way to do shopping!


----------



## etoupebirkin

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Shopping for a kitchen faucet yesterday with VCA, Cartier, and H
> 
> View attachment 4390381


----------



## jimmie staton

Rami00 said:


> speechless


honored...
"J!m"


----------



## Meowwu

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Was searching for pink and this happened....*


You make me feel like I need a croc CDC in my collection. Beautiful combination!


----------



## spylove22

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Shopping for a kitchen faucet yesterday with VCA, Cartier, and H
> 
> View attachment 4390381



So perfect!


----------



## Rami00




----------



## Lisa-SH

Rami00 said:


>


Love that ring, wearing everyday now.


----------



## Alena21

Just a quick stop to say hello and wish you a pleasant week ahead. (Haven't been very active lately and miss your ladies!) No filter required for the malachite beauty!


----------



## Toronto24

Alena21 said:


> Just a quick stop to say hello and wish you a pleasant week ahead. (Haven't been very active lately and miss your ladies!) No filter required for the malachite beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398452



I absolutely love this photo. It’s perfect. Your ring looks amazing [emoji172]


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


>



Rami you take the best photos [emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

Toronto24 said:


> Rami you take the best photos [emoji7]


You are very sweet. I try, thank you xx


----------



## etoupebirkin

My Perlee ring with a Robert Procop bracelet and A favorite Kelly.


----------



## Alena21

etoupebirkin said:


> My Perlee ring with a Robert Procop bracelet and A favorite Kelly.
> View attachment 4400195


These colours!


----------



## Alena21

Toronto24 said:


> I absolutely love this photo. It’s perfect. Your ring looks amazing [emoji172]


 Thank you, Toronto24. I adore it!


----------



## MyDogTink

etoupebirkin said:


> My Perlee ring with a Robert Procop bracelet and A favorite Kelly.
> View attachment 4400195



You have the most beautiful and unique jewelry outside of your VCA collection. That bracelet is drool worthy!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> My Perlee ring with a Robert Procop bracelet and A favorite Kelly.
> View attachment 4400195



WOWOWOWOW!!!! I love EVERYTHING in this picture.
[emoji178][emoji172][emoji171][emoji169][emoji170][emoji173]️


----------



## etoupebirkin

Alena21 said:


> These colours!





MyDogTink said:


> You have the most beautiful and unique jewelry outside of your VCA collection. That bracelet is drool worthy!!!





BBC said:


> WOWOWOWOW!!!! I love EVERYTHING in this picture.
> [emoji178][emoji172][emoji171][emoji169][emoji170][emoji173]️


The bracelet was part of an event that Saks held recently. They rented out an elegant restaurant, invited important clientele and had a seated dinner. I tried on the bracelet and could not take it off. The workmanship and colors are unlike anything I’ve ever seen before. Pictures do not door justice. Saks did invite me and my jewelry SA to travel to LA to meet the designer, my wallet needs to recover first.
Here’s Some better pics. I do love how the Perlee ring goes with it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> The bracelet was part of an event that Saks held recently. They rented out an elegant restaurant, invited important clientele and had a seated dinner. I tried on the bracelet and could not take it off. The workmanship and colors are unlike anything I’ve ever seen before. Pictures do not door justice. Saks did invite me and my jewelry SA to travel to LA to meet the designer, my wallet needs to recover first.
> Here’s Some better pics. I do love how the Perlee ring goes with it.
> 
> View attachment 4400373
> View attachment 4400383
> View attachment 4400385



Thanks so much for the additional info...it’s just phenomenal!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC said:


> Thanks so much for the additional info...it’s just phenomenal!


BBC, I knew you would flip out over this. Between this and the pink Kelly, I am so on Ban Island.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> My Perlee ring with a Robert Procop bracelet and A favorite Kelly.
> View attachment 4400195


EB, you have some exquisite jewelry and H bags!   These are some of my favorite colors!  Love!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> BBC, I knew you would flip out over this. Between this and the pink Kelly, I am so on Ban Island.


And the pink Kelly you just got...ahhh, pure joy!!


----------



## hopiko

etoupebirkin said:


> The bracelet was part of an event that Saks held recently. They rented out an elegant restaurant, invited important clientele and had a seated dinner. I tried on the bracelet and could not take it off. The workmanship and colors are unlike anything I’ve ever seen before. Pictures do not door justice. Saks did invite me and my jewelry SA to travel to LA to meet the designer, my wallet needs to recover first.
> Here’s Some better pics. I do love how the Perlee ring goes with it.
> 
> View attachment 4400373
> View attachment 4400383
> View attachment 4400385


EB, I love the kelly, Perlee ring and and easy style of the action shot but this BRACELET!  It is truly a work of art and looks so beautiful on your wrist!  The colors and metal work are sublime!  Congratulations on such an amazing addition to your already exceptional jewelry box!!  Thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## Rami00

etoupebirkin said:


> The bracelet was part of an event that Saks held recently. They rented out an elegant restaurant, invited important clientele and had a seated dinner. I tried on the bracelet and could not take it off. The workmanship and colors are unlike anything I’ve ever seen before. Pictures do not door justice. Saks did invite me and my jewelry SA to travel to LA to meet the designer, my wallet needs to recover first.
> Here’s Some better pics. I do love how the Perlee ring goes with it.
> 
> View attachment 4400373
> View attachment 4400383
> View attachment 4400385


 WOW magnifique


----------



## Rami00

So well coordinated


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> So well coordinated



Are those PG 3 motif pave earrings?????


----------



## lynne_ross

etoupebirkin said:


> The bracelet was part of an event that Saks held recently. They rented out an elegant restaurant, invited important clientele and had a seated dinner. I tried on the bracelet and could not take it off. The workmanship and colors are unlike anything I’ve ever seen before. Pictures do not door justice. Saks did invite me and my jewelry SA to travel to LA to meet the designer, my wallet needs to recover first.
> Here’s Some better pics. I do love how the Perlee ring goes with it.
> 
> View attachment 4400373
> View attachment 4400383
> View attachment 4400385


This bracelet is soooo gorgeous!


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> Are those PG 3 motif pave earrings?????


It is! It was 2016 VCA European ad that ofcourse I am not able to find it now


----------



## MissAnnette

Cheers to the weekend...


----------



## ShyShy

Weekend getaway...


----------



## JPeace

MissAnnette said:


> Cheers to the weekend...


Love this bracelet!


----------



## swisshera

ShyShy said:


> Weekend getaway...
> View attachment 4403078


Dream team in all sense!


----------



## jimmie staton

MissAnnette said:


> Cheers to the weekend...


Magnificent !
"J!m"


----------



## ShyShy

swisshera said:


> Dream team in all sense!


Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

ShyShy said:


> Weekend getaway...
> View attachment 4403078


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## luvprada

Stunning!


----------



## ShyShy

Rami00 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you


----------



## kat99

Mini frivole earrings:

https://i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/Mini-Frivole.jpg?w=500


----------



## nicole0612

kat99 said:


> Mini frivole earrings:
> 
> https://i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/Mini-Frivole.jpg?w=500



They look beautiful on you! A lovely choice.


----------



## lisawhit

Today’s stack


----------



## hopiko

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4406437
> 
> Today’s stack


I love all of these!  The “pearls of gold” is such a perfect stacking piece!  Beautiful!


----------



## lisawhit

hopiko said:


> I love all of these!  The “pearls of gold” is such a perfect stacking piece!  Beautiful!


thank you...yikes....I just saw my picture....it's huge....sorry


----------



## hopiko

Guilloche...full set!  Resistance was futile! 
I don’t intend to wear them all together and definitely need to shorten the bracelet but fun picture, nonetheless


----------



## 911snowball

hopiko, STUNNING!!  I am waiting for my boutique to re-stock on the necklace. They sold out fast and I plan to purchase it. .  I was hesitant at first to accept a new design ( I am such a traditionalist!) and feared that it would not mix with my other pieces but I have totally come around and just LOVE it.  So happy for you!!  It has such presence and the gold just glows on you.


----------



## hopiko

911snowball said:


> hopiko, STUNNING!!  I am waiting for my boutique to re-stock on the necklace. They sold out fast and I plan to purchase it. .  I was hesitant at first to accept a new design ( I am such a traditionalist!) and feared that it would not mix with my other pieces but I have totally come around and just LOVE it.  So happy for you!!  It has such presence and the gold just glows on you.


Thank you for the kind words.  When it was first discussed, I wasn’t sure whether I would like the design either but when I saw it last year in person...I loved it.  I was picking up something else but couldn’t leave the boutique without the earrings.  I love them and they get lots of attention, especially from folks that know  know VCA but can’t figure out what they are!) After enjoying the earring for the last 5 months,  I decided that the necklace would be perfect for summer, so I went to buy it only to find that it was out of stock and might be six months before they get it in again.  Fortunately for me, one appeared this week and I grabbed it.  And while I was trying it, (and as these things tend to go)  I tried the bracelet too and knew that I would end up coming back for it, so...here I am, full set!  

I hope your boutique gets your 10 motif soon, you will LOVE it!  Please post pictures!!!


----------



## Bee-licious

hopiko said:


> Guilloche...full set!  Resistance was futile!
> I don’t intend to wear them all together and definitely need to shorten the bracelet but fun picture, nonetheless


OMG! Love it!!!! How did you get the necklace already? My SA said mine would arrive in December


----------



## Bee-licious

hopiko said:


> Thank you for the kind words.  When it was first discussed, I wasn’t sure whether I would like the design either but when I saw it last year in person...I loved it.  I was picking up something else but couldn’t leave the boutique without the earrings.  I love them and they get lots of attention, especially from folks that know  know VCA but can’t figure out what they are!) After enjoying the earring for the last 5 months,  I decided that the necklace would be perfect for summer, so I went to buy it only to find that it was out of stock and might be six months before they get it in again.  Fortunately for me, one appeared this week and I grabbed it.  And while I was trying it, (and as these things tend to go)  I tried the bracelet too and knew that I would end up coming back for it, so...here I am, full set!
> 
> I hope your boutique gets your 10 motif soon, you will LOVE it!  Please post pictures!!!


Sorry, I posted my question above before reading your second post. I was too mesmerized by your photo to scroll down and read your response. Anyway I just read that the 10 motif necklace popped up for you - you’re SO LUCKY. Guilloche is absolutely gorgeous and it’s no wonder your earrings get so much attention. If you could only get one piece of guilloche from your entire set, what would it be and why? I decided on the necklace because of the versatility (plan to wear it as a necklace and also pooped on my wrist as a bracelet some days) but I dream of the earrings...


----------



## spylove22

Oh my goodness!!! So spectacular, CONGRATS!!


hopiko said:


> Guilloche...full set!  Resistance was futile!
> I don’t intend to wear them all together and definitely need to shorten the bracelet but fun picture, nonetheless


----------



## ShyShy

hopiko said:


> Guilloche...full set!  Resistance was futile!
> I don’t intend to wear them all together and definitely need to shorten the bracelet but fun picture, nonetheless


You wear it beautifully, simply gorgeous!


----------



## Alena21

hopiko said:


> Guilloche...full set!  Resistance was futile!
> I don’t intend to wear them all together and definitely need to shorten the bracelet but fun picture, nonetheless


Lovely photo.
Lovely to see how the whole set looks together. It is rather nice!
I have tried all the pieces separately and I liked them but I was not sure about any of the items when they were offered to me so decided to wait.
The full set is gorgeous and you wear it beautifully! I'm staring to warm up towards it.


----------



## surfer

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Grey mother of pearl and malachite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388701


 Is that a special order gmop bracelet? Stunning


----------



## surfer

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Was searching for pink and this happened....*


Which brand is the cuff please?


----------



## shoppermomof4

Loving my stack today [emoji173]️


----------



## More bags

hopiko said:


> Guilloche...full set!  Resistance was futile!
> I don’t intend to wear them all together and definitely need to shorten the bracelet but fun picture, nonetheless


Breathtaking!


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> Guilloche...full set!  Resistance was futile!
> I don’t intend to wear them all together and definitely need to shorten the bracelet but fun picture, nonetheless



Perfection ! I wouldn’t change a thing[emoji177]


----------



## surfer

Does anyone own this watch and care to share an irl pic please?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

surfer said:


> Which brand is the cuff please?


It’s a Hermes CDC dear.


----------



## Bee-licious

shoppermomof4 said:


> Loving my stack today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409430


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Bee-licious

hopiko said:


> Guilloche...full set!  Resistance was futile!
> I don’t intend to wear them all together and definitely need to shorten the bracelet but fun picture, nonetheless


I keep coming back to this photo. So in love with your entire set!


----------



## eternallove4bag

The best picture studio for me? My car [emoji13]









Getting that cost per wear down for my perlee pieces [emoji5]


The frivole ring is not mine but on my wishlist [emoji813]️

Thank you for letting me share[emoji813]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

shoppermomof4 said:


> Loving my stack today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409430



That’s a gorgeous stack! The JUC is on my wishlist too[emoji813]️


----------



## sakuramickey

eternallove4bag said:


> The best picture studio for me? My car [emoji13]
> View attachment 4411480
> View attachment 4411483
> View attachment 4411484
> View attachment 4411485
> View attachment 4411486
> View attachment 4411487
> View attachment 4411488
> View attachment 4411490
> 
> Getting that cost per wear down for my perlee pieces [emoji5]
> View attachment 4411491
> 
> The frivole ring is not mine but on my wishlist [emoji813]️
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji813]️


Love all your pictures!! Beautiful K/B collection! You wear the perlee clover so well


----------



## Alena21

eternallove4bag said:


> The best picture studio for me? My car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411480
> View attachment 4411483
> View attachment 4411484
> View attachment 4411485
> View attachment 4411486
> View attachment 4411487
> View attachment 4411488
> View attachment 4411490
> 
> Getting that cost per wear down for my perlee pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411491
> 
> The frivole ring is not mine but on my wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️





eternallove4bag said:


> The best picture studio for me? My car [emoji13]
> View attachment 4411480
> View attachment 4411483
> View attachment 4411484
> View attachment 4411485
> View attachment 4411486
> View attachment 4411487
> View attachment 4411488
> View attachment 4411490
> 
> Getting that cost per wear down for my perlee pieces [emoji5]
> View attachment 4411491
> 
> The frivole ring is not mine but on my wishlist [emoji813]️
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji813]️


Lovely collection of jewels and bags!
How much is the Frivole btw the finger?Haven't been able to go and try it yet. It looks very pretty on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sakuramickey said:


> Love all your pictures!! Beautiful K/B collection! You wear the perlee clover so well


Thank you so much! Hermes and VCA are my Waterloo. Very hard to balance the two obsessions together [emoji28]



Alena21 said:


> Lovely collection of jewels and bags!
> How much is the Frivole btw the finger?Haven't been able to go and try it yet. It looks very pretty on you!



Thank you so much! I believe the frivole ring is USD 9550 plus taxes. After adding Alhambra and perlee pieces I have been wanting to venture into frivole and this ring seems the perfect piece to add. Can’t wait to hear what you think about it after you try it in the store.


----------



## Alena21

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Hermes and VCA are my Waterloo. Very hard to balance the two obsessions together [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I believe the frivole ring is USD 9550 plus taxes. After adding Alhambra and perlee pieces I have been wanting to venture into frivole and this ring seems the perfect piece to add. Can’t wait to hear what you think about it after you try it in the store.


I have been considering venturing outside the Alhambra collection. I have been trying on Perelee and Frivole creations. Tried the Frivole between the finger ring a few times but this one is so dainty and exquisite! Hope they have it in my local boutique.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Alena21 said:


> I have been considering venturing outside the Alhambra collection. I have been trying on Perelee and Frivole creations. Tried the Frivole between the finger ring a few times but this one is so dainty and exquisite! Hope they have it in my local boutique.



I love Alhambra collex the most ! Hard to venture out from that for me too! But I wanted to branch out so I got perlee pieces. Of course now I am obsessed with them [emoji28].. like u I tried the btf frivole ring but it was more of a statement piece and I wanted something delicate so the new btf ring is much more suitable to what I had in mind! I hope u get to try it in your store. I am counting the months when I can bring it home [emoji16]


----------



## Bethc

A few stacks with my onyx LE pieces  



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and turquoise [emoji170]


----------



## Alena21

Bethc said:


> A few stacks with my onyx LE pieces
> 
> View attachment 4412650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and turquoise [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412651


Enchantėe!!!


----------



## chanelchic2002

surfer said:


> View attachment 4410536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone own this watch and care to share an irl pic please?



I was wondering the same. I did a search and found some of these pics on google


----------



## surfer

chanelchic2002 said:


> I was wondering the same. I did a search and found some of these pics on google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413107
> View attachment 4413108
> View attachment 4413109
> View attachment 4413110


Thanks! So pretty but might be too fragile for me :/


----------



## surfer

Any one with irl pics of this please? I am getting in trouble again. It just somehow jumped out at me and now I feel like I need it. Should go well with all my earrings now too (malachite, rose gold pave...). Thanks ladies!


----------



## etoupebirkin

surfer said:


> Any one with irl pics of this please? I am getting in trouble again. It just somehow jumped out at me and now I feel like I need it. Should go well with all my earrings now too (malachite, rose gold pave...). Thanks ladies!



I owned it and re-homed it to fuel more Vintage Alhambra purchases. I really like layering Vintage Alhambra  necklaces and the claps don’t match on this Lucky. So,I can't string together multiple necklaces like I can with my Vintage Alhambra.
But, just because it did not work for me, does not mean it won’t for you.

To me, there’s nothing prettier or easier to wear than 25 or r 30 motifs stung together, worn domed or tripled around your neck. But again, that’s just me.


----------



## surfer

etoupebirkin said:


> I owned it and re-homed it to fuel more Vintage Alhambra purchases. I really like layering Vintage Alhambra  necklaces and the claps don’t match on this Lucky. So,I can't string together multiple necklaces like I can with my Vintage Alhambra.
> But, just because it did not work for me, does not mean it won’t for you.
> 
> To me, there’s nothing prettier or easier to wear than 25 or r 30 motifs stung together, worn domed or tripled around your neck. But again, that’s just me.



Thanks for your feedback! I guess I will have to go in and try one on to see


----------



## Lisa-SH

eternallove4bag said:


> The best picture studio for me? My car [emoji13]
> View attachment 4411480
> View attachment 4411483
> View attachment 4411484
> View attachment 4411485
> View attachment 4411486
> View attachment 4411487
> View attachment 4411488
> View attachment 4411490
> 
> Getting that cost per wear down for my perlee pieces [emoji5]
> View attachment 4411491
> 
> The frivole ring is not mine but on my wishlist [emoji813]️
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji813]️


Had to ask, the 1st picture Birkin, the color is Etain, correct?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lisa-SH said:


> Had to ask, the 1st picture Birkin, the color is Etain, correct?



It’s actually black. Isn’t it crazy how the lighting can change the color of the bag? [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

Playing around with a charm.


----------



## 911snowball

I love this combination Nicole.  I have always wanted one of these charms. I think the WMOP would be the most versatile and it would go with so many things that I have. 
I tried to get it as an SO last year but was turned down, this picture has inspired me to ask again!


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> I love this combination Nicole.  I have always wanted one of these charms. I think the WMOP would be the most versatile and it would go with so many things that I have.
> I tried to get it as an SO last year but was turned down, this picture has inspired me to ask again!



Thank you Snowball, I find it surprisingly charming. For awhile, I was doubtful about the look of the clasp, since it is so visible, but it allows for some “build your own” magic combinations that can be fun to play with. I also have the MOP magic pendant, and I prefer that version for a stand alone necklace. I think there is definitely room in a collection for both the magic charm and pendant. Please update if your SO is approved. You have such a feminine, beautiful style that I know I would be inspired seeing how you will wear it!


----------



## Alena21

My favourite VCA and an almost 40 carat beauty .
I think I prefer the "smaller" emerald cut diamond though 
Please don't mind the yellow shadow of the camera!


----------



## Alena21

Gorgeous couscous VCA set. The two bracelets make a stunning necklace as you can see on the second picture. I think the Perelee idea came from these pieces. Much more stunning in person!


----------



## Summerof89

1 x newly acquired HK flagship store magic pendant with RG

The size is perfect


----------



## Notorious Pink

Summerof89 said:


> View attachment 4416592
> 
> 
> 1 x newly acquired HK flagship store magic pendant with RG
> 
> The size is perfect



Beautiful! Love this [emoji173]️


----------



## OKComputer

My two newest pieces! Vintage pave in rg and perlee clover bracelet in rg.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> Playing around with a charm.
> View attachment 4415123


Is that RG or YG hammered gold bracelet? Either way, its gorgeous!



Alena21 said:


> View attachment 4415627
> View attachment 4415623
> 
> My favourite VCA and an almost 40 carat beauty [emoji2].
> I think I prefer the "smaller" emerald cut diamond though [emoji6]
> Please don't mind the yellow shadow of the camera!





Alena21 said:


> View attachment 4415653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous couscous VCA set. The two bracelets make a stunning necklace as you can see on the second picture. I think the Perelee idea came from these pieces. Much more stunning in person!


Thank you for sharing the pics of these stunning pieces... they look like works of art! 




Summerof89 said:


> View attachment 4416592
> 
> 
> 1 x newly acquired HK flagship store magic pendant with RG
> 
> The size is perfect


Beautiful! I am a huge fan of magic pendants! My malachite magic pendant is one of my most worn pieces of jewelry! 



OKComputer said:


> My two newest pieces! Vintage pave in rg and perlee clover bracelet in rg.



Omg girl don’t kill me yet! Stunning! Twins on the clover bracelet and definitely planning to be twins on the pave earrings one day!


----------



## Notorious Pink

OKComputer said:


> My two newest pieces! Vintage pave in rg and perlee clover bracelet in rg.



Gorgeous! Congratulations!!!


----------



## OKComputer

BBC said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Is that RG or YG hammered gold bracelet? Either way, its gorgeous!



Thank you so much! It is yellow gold.


----------



## surfer

In case anyone needs enabling...sorry I can’t help but admiring the gmop and wishing we have more options down the road in this size or bigger. It’s just such a unique piece.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much! It is yellow gold.



Thank you! It’s absolutely gorgeous


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> View attachment 4419065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone needs enabling...sorry I can’t help but admiring the gmop and wishing we have more options down the road in this size or bigger. It’s just such a unique piece.



Grey and white mop slay me... this necklace is such a lovely combo of both of my favorite stones!


----------



## cafecreme15

I posted this in a separate thread over in the Cartier forum, but now that I have narrowed down my options, I’d like to get some more opinions here. Apologies for the repetition to those who saw or contributed to my previous post. 

I tried on the following pieces: 







And the Rose des Vents in lapis from Dior.



I think I’m between the mini frivole and the Dior at this point, but I welcome opinions! If it helps to know, I suppose I have more white gold fine jewelry than yellow gold, though I do wear both roughly equally, and I don’t plan to wear whatever I get every day - I would just add it in to my normal rotation. Thanks!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cafecreme15 said:


> I posted this in a separate thread over in the Cartier forum, but now that I have narrowed down my options, I’d like to get some more opinions here. Apologies for the repetition to those who saw or contributed to my previous post.
> 
> I tried on the following pieces:
> View attachment 4419383
> 
> View attachment 4419384
> View attachment 4419385
> View attachment 4419386
> 
> 
> And the Rose des Vents in lapis from Dior.
> View attachment 4419387
> 
> 
> I think I’m between the mini frivole and the Dior at this point, but I welcome opinions! If it helps to know, I suppose I have more white gold fine jewelry than yellow gold, though I do wear both roughly equally, and I don’t plan to wear whatever I get every day - I would just add it in to my normal rotation. Thanks!



The white mop is so striking on you! I prefer either that or the mini frivole on you! Both are beautiful.


----------



## chanelchic2002

I agree the white MOP looks striking!


----------



## cafecreme15

eternallove4bag said:


> The white mop is so striking on you! I prefer either that or the mini frivole on you! Both are beautiful.





chanelchic2002 said:


> I agree the white MOP looks striking!



Thank you both! I love that the white MOP Alhambra is classic but I worry that it’s over done - in my area so many girls have fake versions [emoji53]


----------



## eternallove4bag

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you both! I love that the white MOP Alhambra is classic but I worry that it’s over done - in my area so many girls have fake versions [emoji53]



Aaah! I hear you! There are so many fakes out there whether VCA/Cartier jewelry or Hermes bags ... just keep on rocking your authentic pieces is my motto[emoji813]️[emoji813]️... but go with what you love the best and what makes you comfy.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> I posted this in a separate thread over in the Cartier forum, but now that I have narrowed down my options, I’d like to get some more opinions here. Apologies for the repetition to those who saw or contributed to my previous post.
> 
> I tried on the following pieces:
> View attachment 4419383
> 
> View attachment 4419384
> View attachment 4419385
> View attachment 4419386
> 
> 
> And the Rose des Vents in lapis from Dior.
> View attachment 4419387
> 
> 
> I think I’m between the mini frivole and the Dior at this point, but I welcome opinions! If it helps to know, I suppose I have more white gold fine jewelry than yellow gold, though I do wear both roughly equally, and I don’t plan to wear whatever I get every day - I would just add it in to my normal rotation. Thanks!



I really like the YG/MOP on you the best, although I know what you mean about seeing it everywhere. Out of these my second choice is the Frivole.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you both! I love that the white MOP Alhambra is classic but I worry that it’s over done - in my area so many girls have fake versions [emoji53]



I was going to vote for the MOP also, I think it looks gorgeous on you, but since you are looking for something a little more unique and favor WG, perhaps the WG frivole is a great option.


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you! It’s absolutely gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> I really like the YG/MOP on you the best, although I know what you mean about seeing it everywhere. Out of these my second choice is the Frivole.





nicole0612 said:


> I was going to vote for the MOP also, I think it looks gorgeous on you, but since you are looking for something a little more unique and favor WG, perhaps the WG frivole is a great option.



Thank you both!! What do you think of the frivole vs the Dior, acknowledging that they are very different?


----------



## kimber418

cafecreme15 said:


> I posted this in a separate thread over in the Cartier forum, but now that I have narrowed down my options, I’d like to get some more opinions here. Apologies for the repetition to those who saw or contributed to my previous post.
> 
> I tried on the following pieces:
> View attachment 4419383
> 
> View attachment 4419384
> View attachment 4419385
> View attachment 4419386
> 
> 
> And the Rose des Vents in lapis from Dior.
> View attachment 4419387
> 
> 
> I think I’m between the mini frivole and the Dior at this point, but I welcome opinions! If it helps to know, I suppose I have more white gold fine jewelry than yellow gold, though I do wear both roughly equally, and I don’t plan to wear whatever I get every day - I would just add it in to my normal rotation. Thanks!



Is this your first piece of VCA?  If it is I would get the YG Mother of Pearl pendant.   I think it would be a perfect first
piece of VCA.   Let us know what you


----------



## sakuramickey

cafecreme15 said:


> I posted this in a separate thread over in the Cartier forum, but now that I have narrowed down my options, I’d like to get some more opinions here. Apologies for the repetition to those who saw or contributed to my previous post.
> 
> I tried on the following pieces:
> View attachment 4419383
> 
> View attachment 4419384
> View attachment 4419385
> View attachment 4419386
> 
> 
> And the Rose des Vents in lapis from Dior.
> View attachment 4419387
> 
> 
> I think I’m between the mini frivole and the Dior at this point, but I welcome opinions! If it helps to know, I suppose I have more white gold fine jewelry than yellow gold, though I do wear both roughly equally, and I don’t plan to wear whatever I get every day - I would just add it in to my normal rotation. Thanks!



Another vote for the YG MOP!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you both!! What do you think of the frivole vs the Dior, acknowledging that they are very different?



I think the Dior is very pretty, but I’m not very familiar with that line. Is it as timeless as the VCA? It really depends on what you love, and what you think you will love most in a year or two as well.
Perhaps you can get one classic piece and one piece that is seen a bit less than the Alhambra, since that appeals to you, and it seems that the Dior and the Frivole sing to you most right now. I still say to go for the MOP vintage pendant at some point since it just glows on your skin and looks beautiful on you.


----------



## asadal

cafecreme15 said:


> I posted this in a separate thread over in the Cartier forum, but now that I have narrowed down my options, I’d like to get some more opinions here. Apologies for the repetition to those who saw or contributed to my previous post.
> 
> I tried on the following pieces:
> View attachment 4419383
> 
> View attachment 4419384
> View attachment 4419385
> View attachment 4419386
> 
> 
> And the Rose des Vents in lapis from Dior.
> View attachment 4419387
> 
> 
> I think I’m between the mini frivole and the Dior at this point, but I welcome opinions! If it helps to know, I suppose I have more white gold fine jewelry than yellow gold, though I do wear both roughly equally, and I don’t plan to wear whatever I get every day - I would just add it in to my normal rotation. Thanks!


My vote would be : White MOP > Dior > Frivole.  Happy deciding


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you both!! What do you think of the frivole vs the Dior, acknowledging that they are very different?



It’s hard for me to say because personally I’m not a fan of the Dior design. To me it looks masculine. Also, I generally prefer to buy fine jewelry from jewelry (not fashion) houses.


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> It’s hard for me to say because personally I’m not a fan of the Dior design. To me it looks masculine. Also, I generally prefer to buy fine jewelry from jewelry (not fashion) houses.


this +1


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I think the Dior is very pretty, but I’m not very familiar with that line. Is it as timeless as the VCA? It really depends on what you love, and what you think you will love most in a year or two as well.
> Perhaps you can get one classic piece and one piece that is seen a bit less than the Alhambra, since that appeals to you, and it seems that the Dior and the Frivole sing to you most right now. I still say to go for the MOP vintage pendant at some point since it just glows on your skin and looks beautiful on you.





asadal said:


> My vote would be : White MOP > Dior > Frivole.  Happy deciding





BBC said:


> It’s hard for me to say because personally I’m not a fan of the Dior design. To me it looks masculine. Also, I generally prefer to buy fine jewelry from jewelry (not fashion) houses.





Rami00 said:


> this +1



This would be my first piece of VCA (or Dior fine jewelry). I think the rose des vents line came out a few years ago, but supposedly the shape of the star was one of Monsieur Dior's favorite shapes. I think the Dior reads as a little edgier to me than the frivole, though I think both are my style - some days I dress very feminine and others a bit edgier. BBC, can you speak more about the value of buying from a jewelry house vs a fashion house? I did have some concerns about the value of the Dior piece for the price!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Making it a malachite kind of day! Happy Thursday everyone [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## 911snowball

I have a very strong affection for GMOP and I was so excited when they did the LE collection last year. However, when there was no 10 motif offered, I was so disappointed.  My amazing boutique manager jumped in and helped me with  a SO for the design in a 10 and I am so pleased.  It is a great neutral and I wear it often.  The lighting in the office bathroom is awful but you can get an idea.


----------



## lisawhit

20 motif + 5 motif yg bracelet - magic mop pendant attached at the jump ring


----------



## birkin10600

Happy Friday everyone![emoji322][emoji324] 
Here's my Van Cleef in action. L/E Lapis Lazuli Holiday pendant and Vintage earrings. Thank you for letting me share![emoji4]


----------



## luvprada

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you both! I love that the white MOP Alhambra is classic but I worry that it’s over done - in my area so many girls have fake versions [emoji53]



Love the MOP with your skin tone.


----------



## hopiko

911snowball said:


> I have a very strong affection for GMOP and I was so excited when they did the LE collection last year. However, when there was no 10 motif offered, I was so disappointed.  My amazing boutique manager jumped in and helped me with  a SO for the design in a 10 and I am so pleased.  It is a great neutral and I wear it often.  The lighting in the office bathroom is awful but you can get an idea.
> View attachment 4420829


Love this!!  CONGRATS!!!  I would LOVE a ten in this...I got the bracelet but the 20 was a bit to pricey for me!  I am so glad you were able to do this, it looks absolutely gorgeous on you!  Enjoy!


----------



## hopiko

birkin10600 said:


> Happy Friday everyone![emoji322][emoji324]
> Here's my Van Cleef in action. L/E Lapis Lazuli Holiday pendant and Vintage earrings. Thank you for letting me share![emoji4]
> View attachment 4421542
> View attachment 4421543
> View attachment 4421544


PERFECTION!!!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

hopiko said:


> PERFECTION!!!!!!


Thank you dear!!![emoji4]


----------



## innerpeace85

birkin10600 said:


> Happy Friday everyone![emoji322][emoji324]
> Here's my Van Cleef in action. L/E Lapis Lazuli Holiday pendant and Vintage earrings. Thank you for letting me share![emoji4]
> View attachment 4421542
> View attachment 4421543
> View attachment 4421544


Stunning!!


----------



## birkin10600

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Stunning!!


Thank you sweetie![emoji4]


----------



## Summerof89




----------



## sakuramickey

MOP pendant day today ☺️


----------



## susan08

cafecreme15 said:


> I posted this in a separate thread over in the Cartier forum, but now that I have narrowed down my options, I’d like to get some more opinions here. Apologies for the repetition to those who saw or contributed to my previous post.
> 
> I tried on the following pieces:
> View attachment 4419383
> 
> View attachment 4419384
> View attachment 4419385
> View attachment 4419386
> 
> 
> And the Rose des Vents in lapis from Dior.
> View attachment 4419387
> 
> 
> I think I’m between the mini frivole and the Dior at this point, but I welcome opinions! If it helps to know, I suppose I have more white gold fine jewelry than yellow gold, though I do wear both roughly equally, and I don’t plan to wear whatever I get every day - I would just add it in to my normal rotation. Thanks!



I think yg MOP looks best on you out of these four! Don’t worry about fakes. Just get the one you want. I also recommend trying frivole pave version. So stunning and sparkle and unique.


----------



## cafecreme15

susan08 said:


> I think yg MOP looks best on you out of these four! Don’t worry about fakes. Just get the one you want. I also recommend trying frivole pave version. So stunning and sparkle and unique.


I was able to try these on in the small and medium sizes! They were absolutely stunning, just way out of budget.


----------



## opadiva

birkin10600 said:


> Happy Friday everyone![emoji322][emoji324]
> Here's my Van Cleef in action. L/E Lapis Lazuli Holiday pendant and Vintage earrings. Thank you for letting me share![emoji4]
> View attachment 4421542
> View attachment 4421543
> View attachment 4421544



WOWW! Just stunning @birkin10600 

Did VCA also release the matching earrings in the vintage size in 2010 together with the pendant? I couldn’t recall...


----------



## birkin10600

opadiva said:


> WOWW! Just stunning @birkin10600
> 
> Did VCA also release the matching earrings in the vintage size in 2010 together with the pendant? I couldn’t recall...


Thank you dear! No, the earrings were made in the 90's


----------



## Firstchanellv28

cafecreme15 said:


> I posted this in a separate thread over in the Cartier forum, but now that I have narrowed down my options, I’d like to get some more opinions here. Apologies for the repetition to those who saw or contributed to my previous post.
> 
> I tried on the following pieces:
> View attachment 4419383
> 
> View attachment 4419384
> View attachment 4419385
> View attachment 4419386
> 
> 
> And the Rose des Vents in lapis from Dior.
> View attachment 4419387
> 
> 
> I think I’m between the mini frivole and the Dior at this point, but I welcome opinions! If it helps to know, I suppose I have more white gold fine jewelry than yellow gold, though I do wear both roughly equally, and I don’t plan to wear whatever I get every day - I would just add it in to my normal rotation. Thanks!


I’m loving the rose des vents on you instead! It looks like it stands out the most among all the others on you! Feels like it’s very you ( from the pic)! If there is a second choice I like that mop in yellow gold on you! I might not be helping tho coz I don’t follow the value of it regardless of the fashion or jewelry house! If I think it suits and it’s meant for me on me then I get it! I had a hard time choosing my first vca vintage tho! I was all about the vca mop in yellow gold, but when I went to tried them on, I love the onyx but decided not to coz I’m not all time edgy, and ther carnelian glows on me! Even in pictures! So I decided on it! 
All the best!


----------



## cafecreme15

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I’m loving the rose des vents on you instead! It looks like it stands out the most among all the others on you! Feels like it’s very you ( from the pic)! If there is a second choice I like that mop in yellow gold on you! I might not be helping tho coz I don’t follow the value of it regardless of the fashion or jewelry house! If I think it suits and it’s meant for me on me then I get it! I had a hard time choosing my first vca vintage tho! I was all about the vca mop in yellow gold, but when I went to tried them on, I love the onyx but decided not to coz I’m not all time edgy, and ther carnelian glows on me! Even in pictures! So I decided on it!
> All the best!



Thank you! I think I’m leaning toward the Rose des Vents as of now - I agree with you about the value point. What matters is what I love the most. I’ve been lusting after the Rose des Vents for a couple of years so I think it’s time I pull the trigger (at the end of this year!). The VCA will for sure be my next purchase though.


----------



## Summerof89

Obsessed with this GMOP MA ring
Last one in my size in HK and secured by my lovely angelic SA yay!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OKComputer said:


> My two newest pieces! Vintage pave in rg and perlee clover bracelet in rg.


These are fabulous additions dear and look so perfect on you!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Summerof89 said:


> View attachment 4423965
> 
> 
> Obsessed with this GMOP MA ring
> Last one in my size in HK and secured by my lovely angelic SA yay!


Obsessed too


----------



## cafecreme15

sakuramickey said:


> MOP pendant day today ☺️


This looks incredible against your skin!


----------



## sakuramickey

cafecreme15 said:


> This looks incredible against your skin!


Thank you


----------



## surfer

SomeNew additions to the VCA growing family! Don’t have modeling shots of the others yet but loving all the items!


----------



## Fabulousity630

I’m feeling the clovers today!


----------



## Rami00

And it has arrived! 
You guys have helped me a lot in making this decision, so thank you


----------



## lisawhit

Rami00 said:


> And it has arrived!
> You guys have helped me a lot in making this decision, so thank you


Perfection


----------



## jimmie staton

Fabulousity630 said:


> View attachment 4428034
> 
> 
> I’m feeling the clovers today!


I Absolutely love this Magic Necklace... it is on my wish list.
"J!m"


----------



## Lisa-SH

Rami00 said:


> And it has arrived!
> You guys have helped me a lot in making this decision, so thank you


Congrats Rami, it is so beautiful....enjoy wearing it!


----------



## chiaoapple

On the way to lunch with 2 of my faves!


----------



## sakuramickey

surfer said:


> View attachment 4427193
> View attachment 4427195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SomeNew additions to the VCA growing family! Don’t have modeling shots of the others yet but loving all the items!



I like the other necklace you wearing with your holiday pendant. Mind sharing a close up picture and the details? Thank you!


----------



## izzyParis

Rami00 said:


> And it has arrived!
> You guys have helped me a lot in making this decision, so thank you



Thanks for sharing, your new addition is gorgeous!


----------



## surfer

sakuramickey said:


> I like the other necklace you wearing with your holiday pendant. Mind sharing a close up picture and the details? Thank you!


I got it from the us can’t remember now and we are overseas but can let you know later if you send me a message


----------



## cafecreme15

Rami00 said:


> And it has arrived!
> You guys have helped me a lot in making this decision, so thank you


Magnificent!


----------



## Rami00

izzyParis said:


> Thanks for sharing, your new addition is gorgeous!





Lisa-SH said:


> Congrats Rami, it is so beautiful....enjoy wearing it!





lisawhit said:


> Perfection


Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> And it has arrived!
> You guys have helped me a lot in making this decision, so thank you



Oh wow this is soooooooooo beautiful!!!
Congratulations!!!! [emoji178][emoji7][emoji178][emoji7][emoji178][emoji7][emoji178][emoji7][emoji178]


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> Oh wow this is soooooooooo beautiful!!!
> Congratulations!!!! [emoji178][emoji7][emoji178][emoji7][emoji178][emoji7][emoji178][emoji7][emoji178]


Thank you! Almost five months in the making but  worth the wait.


cafecreme15 said:


> Magnificent!


Thank you!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> And it has arrived!
> You guys have helped me a lot in making this decision, so thank you


This is gorgeous!


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> I Absolutely love this Magic Necklace... it is on my wish list.
> "J!m"


I forgot to add, I am a man, a straight man, and I really think I can pull it off. I already own the VCA Pure single pendant, the VCA Magic single pendant and the VCA Vintage 20 motif and all of my pieces are black onyx and yellow gold... this mother of pearl long VCA Magic necklace will set everything off and I can also wear it by itself on occasions. And it will match great with my VCA Magic bracelet in yellow gold that has the black onyx, grey mother of pearl and the large dangling Mother of pearl clover motif. You model this necklace so well. I'm in awe
"J!m"


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> And it has arrived!
> You guys have helped me a lot in making this decision, so thank you


Wow.  That is incredible, Rami!  Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## Rami00

klynneann said:


> Wow.  That is incredible, Rami!  Wear it in the best of health.


Thank you


----------



## nicole0612

Rami00 said:


> And it has arrived!
> You guys have helped me a lot in making this decision, so thank you



It’s so beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## nicole0612

My Rock Crystal bracelet arrived!


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> My Rock Crystal bracelet arrived!
> View attachment 4429197


It looks lovely on you!


----------



## LadyCupid

nicole0612 said:


> My Rock Crystal bracelet arrived!
> View attachment 4429197


Congratulations! I like that yours is very transparent instead of cloudy.


----------



## jimmie staton

nicole0612 said:


> My Rock Crystal bracelet arrived!
> View attachment 4429197


That is awesome ! 
"J!m"


----------



## Fabulousity630

jimmie staton said:


> I forgot to add, I am a man, a straight man, and I really think I can pull it off. I already own the VCA Pure single pendant, the VCA Magic single pendant and the VCA Vintage 20 motif and all of my pieces are black onyx and yellow gold... this mother of pearl long VCA Magic necklace will set everything off and I can also wear it by itself on occasions. And it will match great with my VCA Magic bracelet in yellow gold that has the black onyx, grey mother of pearl and the large dangling Mother of pearl clover motif. You model this necklace so well. I'm in awe
> "J!m"



Thank you! I love this necklace and I’m sure it will look fabulous on you!


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> It looks lovely on you!





LadyCupid said:


> Congratulations! I like that yours is very transparent instead of cloudy.





jimmie staton said:


> That is awesome !
> "J!m"



Thank you! I had requested a transparent one versis more opaque, and was very lucky this was the one that became available!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

nicole0612 said:


> My Rock Crystal bracelet arrived!
> View attachment 4429197


Simply stunning; I am so glad you found it. Wear in the best of health!


----------



## jimmie staton

Fabulousity630 said:


> Thank you! I love this necklace and I’m sure it will look fabulous on you!


Aw shucks....  and Thanks
"J!m"


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Simply stunning; I am so glad you found it. Wear in the best of health!



Thank you so much, sending special thanks to you, my friend!


----------



## Serva1

etoupebirkin said:


> My Perlee ring with a Robert Procop bracelet and A favorite Kelly.
> View attachment 4400195



Love everything in this pic and the bracelet is g o r g e o u s, such a unique piece. Love how you paired it with denim, would look great with a little black dress too. A real statement piece [emoji7]


----------



## ShyShy

Rami00 said:


> And it has arrived!
> You guys have helped me a lot in making this decision, so thank you


Congratulations!  Isn’t it so worth the wait?  I love mine dearly and thoroughly love it on you.  Hope you get lots of wear out of yours!


----------



## Rami00

ShyShy said:


> Congratulations!  Isn’t it so worth the wait?  I love mine dearly and thoroughly love it on you.  Hope you get lots of wear out of yours!


Yay! Twinsies! Thank you, I love it so much. I remember you chiming in and seeing your pics, so helpful. Been wearing it almost everyday, Costco..whole foods ... you name it! It sparkles like crazy, I know you could tell how obsessed I am. Happy Mother’s Day weekend!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rami00 said:


> And it has arrived!
> You guys have helped me a lot in making this decision, so thank you


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> And it has arrived!
> You guys have helped me a lot in making this decision, so thank you



WOW! It’s stunning Rami!


----------



## Rami00

Toronto24 said:


> WOW! It’s stunning Rami!





etoupebirkin said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!


Thank you


----------



## surfer

Picked this up for an awesome price. Timing could be everything sometimes! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Mali_

surfer said:


> View attachment 4432251
> View attachment 4432253
> View attachment 4432254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up for an awesome price. Timing could be everything sometimes! Thanks for letting me share


It’s beautiful


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Rami00 said:


> And it has arrived!
> You guys have helped me a lot in making this decision, so thank you


Absolutely divine enjoy and wear in good health! xx


----------



## jimmie staton

surfer said:


> View attachment 4432251
> View attachment 4432253
> View attachment 4432254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up for an awesome price. Timing could be everything sometimes! Thanks for letting me share


Good pick ! I have it


surfer said:


> View attachment 4432251
> View attachment 4432253
> View attachment 4432254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up for an awesome price. Timing could be everything sometimes! Thanks for letting me share


Congrats and great get, I have it too and it's the best. The movement is incredibly fun and exciting.
'J!m"


----------



## Candice0985

Rami00 said:


> Yay! Twinsies! Thank you, I love it so much. I remember you chiming in and seeing your pics, so helpful. Been wearing it almost everyday, Costco..whole foods ... you name it! It sparkles like crazy, I know you could tell how obsessed I am. Happy Mother’s Day weekend!


Costco (and Home Depot) are the best places to wear sparkles they have the best lighting!  hubs was having shelves cut at Home Depot the other day and I spent the time staring at my diamond jewellery lol!


----------



## Rami00

Candice0985 said:


> Costco (and Home Depot) are the best places to wear sparkles they have the best lighting!  hubs was having shelves cut at Home Depot the other day and I spent the time staring at my diamond jewellery lol!


LMAO I could so relate.


----------



## Alena21

Rami00 said:


> And it has arrived!
> You guys have helped me a lot in making this decision, so thank you


Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> My Rock Crystal bracelet arrived!
> View attachment 4429197



Looks lovely on you! Congratulations!


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Looks lovely on you! Congratulations!



Thank you! I’ll have to take a real “in action” photo [emoji177]


----------



## Rami00

Alena21 said:


> Stunning! Congratulations!


Thank you xx


----------



## Alena21

Not exactly in action but I can't stop going back to the picture I took of this beauty. If I were only to have one piece of jewelry EVER this would be it!


----------



## Rami00

in love!


----------



## BWM

Loving my new VA diamond and onyx bracelet!


----------



## Bee-licious

Joining the club with my first VCA piece ever - the large YG frivole earrings! I love these but they kind of droop on my ears - is there anything I can do to make them prop up? I read about some posts that you can use to stick them more upright, has anyone tried these and do they weird? I’m sad that they lean downwards so much  PS, sorry for the messy hair in the photo, life with a toddler means I rock messy hair most days


----------



## goldengirl123

Bee-licious said:


> Joining the club with my first VCA piece ever - the large YG frivole earrings! I love these but they kind of droop on my ears - is there anything I can do to make them prop up? I read about some posts that you can use to stick them more upright, has anyone tried these and do they weird? I’m sad that they lean downwards so much  PS, sorry for the messy hair in the photo, life with a toddler means I rock messy hair most days


I use lobe wonder with my earrings.  You can purchase off of amazon.


----------



## Bee-licious

goldengirl123 said:


> I use lobe wonder with my earrings.  You can purchase off of amazon.


Thank you so much! I was wondering about these and if they worked, but with your recommendation I’m going to go ahead and get them, thank you


----------



## Summerof89

Visited VCA today to play


----------



## nicole0612

Rami00 said:


> in love!



So magical!


----------



## nicole0612

Bee-licious said:


> Joining the club with my first VCA piece ever - the large YG frivole earrings! I love these but they kind of droop on my ears - is there anything I can do to make them prop up? I read about some posts that you can use to stick them more upright, has anyone tried these and do they weird? I’m sad that they lean downwards so much  PS, sorry for the messy hair in the photo, life with a toddler means I rock messy hair most days





goldengirl123 said:


> I use lobe wonder with my earrings.  You can purchase off of amazon.



+1!


----------



## SilverBen

Gmop in action today!


----------



## swong86

Here’s my VCA Sweet Alhambra MOP from hubby for our wedding anniversary. And also my first post ever since joining 12 years ago! I’m in love with it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

swong86 said:


> View attachment 4437273
> 
> 
> Here’s my VCA Sweet Alhambra MOP from hubby for our wedding anniversary. And also my first post ever since joining 12 years ago! I’m in love with it!



Beautiful!!! And thanks for posting!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Summerof89

I tried this on but Sadly she belongs to one of the SAs at my local boutique.

But just omggggggggggggggggg that pink!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Still obsessing with my first ever vca vintage in carnelian I got since September 2018


----------



## Mali_

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Still obsessing with my first ever vca vintage in carnelian I got since September 2018


I love that rouge. 
I’m headed to Paris in three months; waiting just to look at 3 different 20 motifs to see which has the same blood red stone consistently throughout the piece. Yours is perfect.


----------



## nicole0612

Simple yellow gold.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Mali_ said:


> I love that rouge.
> I’m headed to Paris in three months; waiting just to look at 3 different 20 motifs to see which has the same blood red stone consistently throughout the piece. Yours is perfect.


Aww thanks!!!!  I agree I love this shade of carnelian too! Just perfect! Wishing you the best to get It in the same consistent shade in the 20 motifs!


----------



## JeanGranger

Summerof89 said:


> View attachment 4438993
> 
> 
> I tried this on but Sadly she belongs to one of the SAs at my local boutique.
> 
> But just omggggggggggggggggg that pink!!!!!!!!


Is it Carnelian?


----------



## LadyCupid

Mai1981 said:


> Is it Carnelian?


I think this is the raspberry pink porcelain, not carnelian.


----------



## susan08

LadyCupid said:


> I think this is the raspberry pink porcelain, not carnelian.


Agree. I’ve seen a pink porcelain diamonds alternating bracelet SO before. I don’t really into porcelain due to artificial material. But this pink is soooooo beautiful!


----------



## LadyCupid

susan08 said:


> Agree. I’ve seen a pink porcelain diamonds alternating bracelet SO before. I don’t really into porcelain due to artificial material. But this pink is soooooo beautiful!


Wow that would be a stunner!


----------



## Notorious Pink

LadyCupid said:


> I think this is the raspberry pink porcelain, not carnelian.



My UHG....been searching for years.  
What I wouldn’t do for any of the raspberry pieces, esp the necklace or pendant


----------



## gagabag

Crazy day today but loving how this necklace could go casual so easily!


----------



## redjellybean

My very first VCA


----------



## Notorious Pink

gagabag said:


> Crazy day today but loving how this necklace could go casual so easily!



Fabulous!!! Perfect on you!



redjellybean said:


> My very first VCA



Beautiful, congratulations!!


----------



## Mali_

redjellybean said:


> My very first VCA


Simple elegance


----------



## GoldFish8

Out to dinner the other night. I’m pretty in love with this bracelet. Thinking about the earrings next


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> Out to dinner the other night. I’m pretty in love with this bracelet. Thinking about the earrings next


It really is an amazing piece. What I'm wondering is, when this line was released there was sooo much discussion about scratches (how delicate it is) and how scratches can't be fixed etc... how are you finding this bracelet is wearing over time?


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> It really is an amazing piece. What I'm wondering is, when this line was released there was sooo much discussion about scratches (how delicate it is) and how scratches can't be fixed etc... how are you finding this bracelet is wearing over time?


Hmmm.. so this is a very good point about not being able to fix.. I have actually thought about it somewhat when I bang my arm against something or when another bracelet slides over it. I don’t wear it stacked with my love bracelets. I have it on my other wrist instead. Usually worn alone. Sometimes I will wear it with my watch or the diamond bangle in the picture. To be honest I think it’s held up pretty well.. when you look closely there are some tiny hairline scratches that just comes from wear.. but the piece still shines and looks great. The sun dial affect is not dulled by the scratches if that makes sense. The only way you see them is if you look very closely. I’m not gentle with my jewelry, by any means, mostly because I’m clumsy. I’ll try take a close up picture of one of the motifs so you can see what I mean about the scratches.

The earrings would be amazing though because those aren’t in danger of being scratched. Plus they have such a wonderful “sparkle” effect. I am seriously seriously considering these next. But most places require a deposit and a 6 month wait for the earrings


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> Hmmm.. so this is a very good point about not being able to fix.. I have actually thought about it somewhat when I bang my arm against something or when another bracelet slides over it. I don’t wear it stacked with my love bracelets. I have it on my other wrist instead. Usually worn alone. Sometimes I will wear it with my watch or the diamond bangle in the picture. To be honest I think it’s held up pretty well.. when you look closely there are some tiny hairline scratches that just comes from wear.. but the piece still shines and looks great. The sun dial affect is not dulled by the scratches if that makes sense. The only way you see them is if you look very closely. I’m not gentle with my jewelry, by any means, mostly because I’m clumsy. I’ll try take a close up picture of one of the motifs so you can see what I mean about the scratches.
> 
> The earrings would be amazing though because those aren’t in danger of being scratched. Plus they have such a wonderful “sparkle” effect. I am seriously seriously considering these next. But most places require a deposit and a 6 month wait for the earrings



Great info! Can I ask you how long you've had the bracelet?


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> Great info! Can I ask you how long you've had the bracelet?


I’ve only had my bracelet for 5 months. So not super long. I snapped some zoomed in pictures of the worst motif in the bracelet.  This one is the worst of all of them probably because of where it is located, and it always ends up on the top of my arm. When worn normal from normal eye distance you don’t see any of those scratches. But zoomed in close you can definitely see them. Hope this helps!


----------



## jssl1688

Enjoying my 20 gold mop today.


----------



## surfer

Enjoying my blue agate and guilloche favourites today. Thanks for letting me share and loving all the photos here


----------



## Alena21

jssl1688 said:


> Enjoying my 20 gold mop today.


Can you post a close up of the necklace? Can't see it from that far


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4450089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying my blue agate and guilloche favourites today. Thanks for letting me share and loving all the photos here



Beautiful!!!


----------



## 911snowball

Decided to pile it on today- wearing my standard 10 motif yg white mop along with my SO LE 10 motif rg pave gray mop.
The golds blend well


----------



## Alena21

They do look lovely together! Congrats on the special order !


----------



## 911snowball

Wearing my magic pendant today.  I have  heard some talk that this style may be discontinued in favor of the longer one that you can also double.  I like the way this one sits in necklines.  I think the magic pendants are very useful and are easy to throw on in a hurry in the morning.


----------



## Tall1Grl

911snowball said:


> Wearing my magic pendant today.  I have  heard some talk that this style may be discontinued in favor of the longer one that you can also double.  I like the way this one sits in necklines.  I think the magic pendants are very useful and are easy to throw on in a hurry in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453311


Wow!! Ok, I’ve been going back n forth with this one and I thought I was at VCA peace with the exception of 1 single item and your pix makes me definitely want to add this too!


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you for your lovely compliment Tall1Grl.  I adore VCA and have been collecting for many years and my wishlist never ends!


----------



## sbelle

DH outdid himself this year with his anniversary present.  I have been wanting these for years!]


----------



## 911snowball

OMG, those earrings, LOVE!!!


----------



## klynneann

sbelle said:


> View attachment 4453653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH outdid himself this year with his anniversary present.  I have been wanting these for years!]


Congratulations!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> View attachment 4453653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH outdid himself this year with his anniversary present.  I have been wanting these for years!]


Beautiful!!!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## lisawhit

911snowball said:


> Wearing my magic pendant today.  I have  heard some talk that this style may be discontinued in favor of the longer one that you can also double.  I like the way this one sits in necklines.  I think the magic pendants are very useful and are easy to throw on in a hurry in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453311


This is gorgeous on you.  I'm a big fan of the magic pendant too


----------



## lisawhit

sbelle said:


> View attachment 4453653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH outdid himself this year with his anniversary present.  I have been wanting these for years!]


Gorgeous and happy anniversary!


----------



## nicole0612

Happy anniversary! What a beautiful gift.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> View attachment 4453653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH outdid himself this year with his anniversary present.  I have been wanting these for years!]



Oooh this is soooooo fabulous! HUGE congratulations and WAY TO GO, DH!!!
So happy for you!!! 

This and the matching pendant are on my list, but I’m not sure whether I should stick with WG or SO them in PG. I tried on the pendant this week and was surprised that the WG didn’t look so great on me.


----------



## JPeace

911snowball said:


> Wearing my magic pendant today.  I have  heard some talk that this style may be discontinued in favor of the longer one that you can also double.  I like the way this one sits in necklines.  I think the magic pendants are very useful and are easy to throw on in a hurry in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4453311


Gorgeous!


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> View attachment 4453653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH outdid himself this year with his anniversary present.  I have been wanting these for years!]


These are dream earrings !
Happy Anni and congrats on these treasures!


----------



## Bee-licious

surfer said:


> View attachment 4450089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying my blue agate and guilloche favourites today. Thanks for letting me share and loving all the photos here


Omg the earrings!! You wear them all so well


----------



## hopiko

sbelle said:


> View attachment 4453653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH outdid himself this year with his anniversary present.  I have been wanting these for years!]


Lovely earrings, lovely husband!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## surfer

For anyone interested it’s a mop kind of day here today and I linked up my 10 motif mop with a 5 motif bracelet. Do you like the results?


----------



## surfer

Bee-licious said:


> Omg the earrings!! You wear them all so well


Thank you!


----------



## GoldFish8

surfer said:


> View attachment 4459164
> View attachment 4459165
> View attachment 4459166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone interested it’s a mop kind of day here today and I linked up my 10 motif mop with a 5 motif bracelet. Do you like the results?


Yes! Looks so fun and playful


----------



## surfer

GoldFish8 said:


> Yes! Looks so fun and playful


Thank you!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

surfer said:


> View attachment 4459164
> View attachment 4459165
> View attachment 4459166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone interested it’s a mop kind of day here today and I linked up my 10 motif mop with a 5 motif bracelet. Do you like the results?


Love the results ! Very clever... I own the VCA Magic bracelet and never thought of doing that... I have a space between my VCA Magic single pendant and VCA Vintage 20 motif, and this is a nice way to fill that space... I will have to purchase another VCA Magic bracelet and a VCA Vintage 10 motif and possibly a VCA Vintage bracelet and connect them all to get the length and for it to drop and land correctly though... I can't bear to NOT have my VCA Magic bracelet on my wrist... I love the movement to much. Thanks for having me go back to VCA and get further into their debt... lol
"J!m"


----------



## Bee-licious

surfer said:


> View attachment 4459164
> View attachment 4459165
> View attachment 4459166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone interested it’s a mop kind of day here today and I linked up my 10 motif mop with a 5 motif bracelet. Do you like the results?


SO NICE!! I love this look. It’s so creative and goes perfectly with your outfit


----------



## surfer

jimmie staton said:


> Love the results ! Very clever... I own the VCA Magic bracelet and never thought of doing that... I have a space between my VCA Magic single pendant and VCA Vintage 20 motif, and this is a nice way to fill that space... I will have to purchase another VCA Magic bracelet and a VCA Vintage 10 motif and possibly a VCA Vintage bracelet and connect them all to get the length and for it to drop and land correctly though... I can't bear to NOT have my VCA Magic bracelet on my wrist... I love the movement to much. Thanks for having me go back to VCA and get further into their debt... lol
> "J!m"


Oh jimmie! I guess I have to say sorry or perhaps....you are welcome?!?! Hahaha please share pics once you gather up all the pieces


----------



## surfer

Bee-licious said:


> SO NICE!! I love this look. It’s so creative and goes perfectly with your outfit



Thanks Bee-licious! Then things I get up to when it’s cold outside and I can’t see my pendant....I find ways to wear them long


----------



## jimmie staton

surfer said:


> Oh jimmie! I guess I have to say sorry or perhaps....you are welcome?!?! Hahaha please share pics once you gather up all the pieces


LOL Surfer, you won't be able to miss me... I'll be the guy on the corner wearing VCA and panhandling 
"J!m"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I can't believe how little resistance I have to this jewelry!
This combo was what initially caught my attention but I got distracted by the Rose Gold...
A few months after the RG, I began to crack.... longing for MOP.
Then I was in NM with my partner in crime and snapped....
I *quite literally* inspected all stones, both sides, fell in love, tried her on and never took her off. 2 minutes and she was mine. #Ineedhelp


----------



## 911snowball

I am right there with you, Israeli Flava!  I simply cannot stop collecting this beautiful jewelry.  It was love at first sight for me when I discovered the brand. Congratulations on the MOP addition !


----------



## JewelryLover101

These were on my wishlist but not first in line.  When I saw them available, though, I had to jump on it!


----------



## gagabag

The earrings have arrived


----------



## gagabag




----------



## opadiva

@gagabag  congratss!!! They are beautiful, mode shots pleaseee ❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

JewelryLover101 said:


> These were on my wishlist but not first in line.  When I saw them available, though, I had to jump on it!


Awesome!!! Looooove these.


----------



## surfer

Played around in the store today. I think I prefer magic earrings now over the vintage arghhhh

Also my SA showed me how to wear a 2 drop earring as a pendant  also played with 3 different five motifs that I will soon own to see how the colours work together. 

The creativity doesn’t have to end. That’s why I love the Alhambra line so much!


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4462384


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## gagabag

opadiva said:


> @gagabag  congratss!!! They are beautiful, mode shots pleaseee ❤️


I’m still waiting for the necklace to match...
The earrings are really lovely though. They are very light and I could wear them even while lounging at home, lol


----------



## JewelryLover101

BBC said:


> Awesome!!! Looooove these.


Thanks @BBC! They are so beautiful and unique!! I love them   They were definitely worth jumping the line on my wish list!


----------



## opadiva

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4462384





gagabag said:


> View attachment 4462505
> View attachment 4462505
> 
> I’m still waiting for the necklace to match...
> The earrings are really lovely though. They are very light and I could wear them even while lounging at home, lol



@gagabag  beautiful on you


----------



## DS2006

gagabag said:


> The earrings have arrived



I am thrilled to see these because I am planning to order them in the next few days!  I was debating about whether to get the matching necklace or not. I'll be interested to hear your thoughts. It's so exciting to see turquoise in larger than sweet pieces again!  Thanks for posting pictures!


----------



## DS2006

surfer said:


> View attachment 4462493
> View attachment 4462494
> View attachment 4462495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played around in the store today. I think I prefer magic earrings now over the vintage arghhhh
> 
> Also my SA showed me how to wear a 2 drop earring as a pendant  also played with 3 different five motifs that I will soon own to see how the colours work together.
> 
> The creativity doesn’t have to end. That’s why I love the Alhambra line so much!



Gorgeous!  I have decided I like Magic earrings best, too (unfortunately!).


----------



## Tall1Grl

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4462505
> View attachment 4462505
> 
> I’m still waiting for the necklace to match...
> The earrings are really lovely though. They are very light and I could wear them even while lounging at home, lol


Beautiful shot! They look made for you!


----------



## Mali_

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4462505
> View attachment 4462505
> 
> I’m still waiting for the necklace to match...
> The earrings are really lovely though. They are very light and I could wear them even while lounging at home, lol


That blue  
Do they have classic postbacks? I ask because I don’t see a hinge.


----------



## gagabag

opadiva said:


> @gagabag  beautiful on you


Thank you!



DS2006 said:


> I am thrilled to see these because I am planning to order them in the next few days!  I was debating about whether to get the matching necklace or not. I'll be interested to hear your thoughts. It's so exciting to see turquoise in larger than sweet pieces again!  Thanks for posting pictures!


I definitely recommend getting them! Can’t wait to see yours!



Tall1Grl said:


> Beautiful shot! They look made for you!


Oh you’re so sweet! Thanks dear!


Mali_ said:


> That blue
> Do they have classic postbacks? I ask because I don’t see a hinge.


They have the alpha backs. I was concerned about them as I’m not very dexterous but they are quite easy as soon as I get the hang of it. Still not as quick as the hinged vintage alhambra, for example. But they are very secure, though.


----------



## birkin10600

Carnelian "Edition Prince" in action.


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> Carnelian "Edition Prince" in action.


Is it in rose gold?


----------



## birkin10600

Mali_ said:


> Is it in rose gold?


Yes, rose gold.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Elegant and simple.  They look great on you. 



gagabag said:


> View attachment 4462505
> View attachment 4462505
> 
> I’m still waiting for the necklace to match...
> The earrings are really lovely though. They are very light and I could wear them even while lounging at home, lol


----------



## loves

3-motif and my favourite VCA BTF ring


----------



## gagabag

lovieluvslux said:


> Elegant and simple.  They look great on you.


Thank you!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My beautiful vca in carnelian vintage


----------



## VCA21

16 motifs and new small Frivole ❤️


----------



## louissearch19

Can anyone share their Alhambra rings?  Considering the magic alhambra MOP ring.  Thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

This week with my Vintage MOP (I had the chain lengthened to 18 inches) and matching Sweet bracelet.


----------



## WingNut

Dextersmom said:


> This week with my Vintage MOP (I had the chain lengthened to 18 inches) and matching Sweet bracelet.


Wow I love that stacked look around your neck! I had my VA necklace lengthened to 18” as well, and plan to get 1 or more diamond solitaire necklaces to layer with it. Did you keep a jump ring to wear it shorter or do you always wear it at 18” My SA “forgot” to keep a jump ring at 16”...


----------



## Dextersmom

WingNut said:


> Wow I love that stacked look around your neck! I had my VA necklace lengthened to 18” as well, and plan to get 1 or more diamond solitaire necklaces to layer with it. Did you keep a jump ring to wear it shorter or do you always wear it at 18” My SA “forgot” to keep a jump ring at 16”...


Thank you @WingNut.  Yes I have the jump ring  at 16",  but I never take my DBTY's off, so I plan to wear it at 18" at all times.


----------



## 911snowball

Love the MOP against the red VCA21!    The frivoles are the perfect companion for this summer look.


----------



## VCA21

Thank you, snowball!


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> This week with my Vintage MOP (I had the chain lengthened to 18 inches) and matching Sweet bracelet.


This looks lovely DM! I also had one of my necklaces lengthened to 18 inches and it sits at a very flattering length.


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> This looks lovely DM! I also had one of my necklaces lengthened to 18 inches and it sits at a very flattering length.


Thank you, my friend. These are my first two VCA pieces and wow, after visiting the boutique I have quite a wishlist in my mind. It is probably a good thing that I have to travel an hour and a half to get to the boutique.


----------



## Rami00

I love this ring so much


----------



## Mali_

Rami00 said:


> I love this ring so much


Looks like a magazine pic 
Love the ring...love the Kelly too.


----------



## Hobbiezm

A light pink kind of day thanks for letting me share


----------



## Rami00

Mali_ said:


> Looks like a magazine pic
> Love the ring...love the Kelly too.


thank you!


----------



## gagabag




----------



## Dextersmom

Hobbiezm said:


> A light pink kind of day thanks for letting me share


So beautiful.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Dextersmom said:


> So beautiful.



Thankyou !


----------



## Notorious Pink

This week. For people concerned about mixing pg and yg, I frequently wear these pieces at the same time (the earring are pg the necklace is yg).


----------



## sakuramickey

BBC said:


> This week. For people concerned about mixing pg and yg, I frequently wear these pieces at the same time (the earring are pg the necklace is yg).
> 
> View attachment 4470087



Love everything in this picture


----------



## Suzie

Rami00 said:


> I love this ring so much


Wow, just wow!!!


----------



## Suzie

Hobbiezm said:


> A light pink kind of day thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4469344


These look lovely with your skin tone.


----------



## Suzie

BBC said:


> This week. For people concerned about mixing pg and yg, I frequently wear these pieces at the same time (the earring are pg the necklace is yg).
> 
> View attachment 4470087


Stunning, love your hair.


----------



## Cool Breeze

BBC said:


> This week. For people concerned about mixing pg and yg, I frequently wear these pieces at the same time (the earring are pg the necklace is yg).
> 
> View attachment 4470087


You look beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with VA MOP necklace and Sweet bracelet.


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> These look lovely with your skin tone.


Thanks Suzie!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sakuramickey said:


> Love everything in this picture


Thank you!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Suzie said:


> Stunning, love your hair.





Cool Breeze said:


> You look beautiful!



Thank you both so much!!!


----------



## chanelchic2002

Here is some of my stuff being cleaned at the VCA boutique. Another customer thought I was deciding on which one to pick. I told her I own the whole tray.


----------



## klynneann

chanelchic2002 said:


> View attachment 4470736
> View attachment 4470721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some of my stuff being cleaned at the VCA boutique. Another customer thought I was deciding on which one to pick. I told her I own the whole tray.


I was just nodding off a bit at my desk, but now I'm wide awake!


----------



## hopiko

chanelchic2002 said:


> View attachment 4470736
> View attachment 4470721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some of my stuff being cleaned at the VCA boutique. Another customer thought I was deciding on which one to pick. I told her I own the whole tray.


Each piece is stunning...one more gorgeous than the next!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gagabag

chanelchic2002 said:


> View attachment 4470736
> View attachment 4470721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some of my stuff being cleaned at the VCA boutique. Another customer thought I was deciding on which one to pick. I told her I own the whole tray.


Those bracelets are just stunning! I’d like to see how you wear those small perlee rings altogether... I’ve been bitten by perlee pieces and I want anything and everything in that collection, lol!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Suzie said:


> Gorgeous


Thanks so much!


----------



## sakuramickey

Dextersmom said:


> Today with VA MOP necklace and Sweet bracelet.



Did you extend the MOP pendant? What’s the length? It’s perfect on you!


----------



## Bisoux78

Dextersmom said:


> Today with VA MOP necklace and Sweet bracelet.



Wow, your MOP looks amazing at that length! Looks very flattering on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bisoux78 said:


> Wow, your MOP looks amazing at that length! Looks very flattering on you.


Thank you so much, Bisoux78. 


sakuramickey said:


> Did you extend the MOP pendant? What’s the length? It’s perfect on you!


Thank you so much, sakuramickey. I had the chain lengthened to 18 inches.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bright happy pieces


----------



## klynneann

EpiFanatic said:


> Bright happy pieces
> 
> View attachment 4471465


I love this combination!


----------



## floridamama

chanelchic2002 said:


> View attachment 4470736
> View attachment 4470721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some of my stuff being cleaned at the VCA boutique. Another customer thought I was deciding on which one to pick. I told her I own the whole tray.


You have beautiful pieces!!
M


----------



## sakuramickey

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, Bisoux78.
> 
> Thank you so much, sakuramickey. I had the chain lengthened to 18 inches.



It’s perfect! I might do the same


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4462384


Amazing! Enjoy these beauties!


----------



## chiaoapple

Wearing my new WG clover with a vintage cosmos (?) pendant


----------



## SDC2003

chanelchic2002 said:


> View attachment 4470736
> View attachment 4470721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some of my stuff being cleaned at the VCA boutique. Another customer thought I was deciding on which one to pick. I told her I own the whole tray.


Love the vca stack. I think I saw your stack on Instagram by this other customer lol.


----------



## gagabag




----------



## DS2006

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4472748



Love these!! How do you like the pendant? I have debated about whether to get it or not, since there are other VA pieces on my wish list!


----------



## gagabag

DS2006 said:


> Love these!! How do you like the pendant? I have debated about whether to get it or not, since there are other VA pieces on my wish list!


I love that it’s very casual and surprisingly goes well with a lot of my clothes


----------



## Rami00

Summer ready!
Frivole earrings and Neoud in action!


----------



## Alena21

Rami00 said:


> Summer ready!
> Frivole earrings and Neoud in action!


Perfection! Love the styling!


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4472748


Wow! These are so elegant! "Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication."


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Summer ready!
> Frivole earrings and Neoud in action!


Faaaaaabulous! You are stunning.


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> Summer ready!
> Frivole earrings and Neoud in action!


This seriously belongs in a magazine.


----------



## Rami00

klynneann said:


> This seriously belongs in a magazine.





BBC said:


> Faaaaaabulous! You are stunning.





Alena21 said:


> Perfection! Love the styling!


Thank you so much ladies! I appreciate all the love


----------



## sakuramickey

Rami00 said:


> Summer ready!
> Frivole earrings and Neoud in action!



Absolutely stunning!! Love you all posts


----------



## WingNut

klynneann said:


> This seriously belongs in a magazine.


Agreed!!! Amazing!


----------



## Edion

Rami00 said:


> Summer ready!
> Frivole earrings and Neoud in action!



The Neoud ring is so interesting. Do you still wear your perlee clover ring? I am thinking of getting one and interested to get your thoughts on the perlee ring. Thanks!


----------



## Nerja

BBC said:


> This week. For people concerned about mixing pg and yg, I frequently wear these pieces at the same time (the earring are pg the necklace is yg).
> 
> View attachment 4470087


You look gorgeous!  Your complete look is beautiful and you have the lovely Hermès Kachinas!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Nerja said:


> You look gorgeous!  Your complete look is beautiful and you have the lovely Hermès Kachinas!


Aw thank you!  This look is so easy for me....I love long dresses because they are comfy...throw on a scarf and some jewelry and I look done!


----------



## Rami00

Edion said:


> The Neoud ring is so interesting. Do you still wear your perlee clover ring? I am thinking of getting one and interested to get your thoughts on the perlee ring. Thanks!


I think you would love the perlee ring, I still wear mine


----------



## Edion

Rami00 said:


> I think you would love the perlee ring, I still wear mine



Thank you very much. I can’t wait!!


----------



## Alena21

Since I can't get my BA bracelet shortened in the next 3 weeks I have decided to wear it till the VCA jeweler that does that is back from his holidays. (And yes my Patek's strap is falling apart but the replacement one has not arrived yet. The humidity degrades satin finish like crazy.)


----------



## Rami00

Not shopping -Trying perlee pavé at boutique, I like the thicker version better.


----------



## cafecreme15

Rami00 said:


> Summer ready!
> Frivole earrings and Neoud in action!


Tres magnifique!! How on earth do you take such brilliant photos? This should be in a magazine.


----------



## Rami00

cafecreme15 said:


> Tres magnifique!! How on earth do you take such brilliant photos? This should be in a magazine.


You are very sweet, thank you! iPhone is a beautiful thing lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> You are very sweet, thank you! iPhone is a beautiful thing lol


Do you use a particular app? My iPhone photos are terrible.


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> Do you use a particular app? My iPhone photos are terrible.


no app just one trick, always clean the phone camera lens before taking a pic..you will be surprised.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> no app just one trick, always clean the phone camera lens before taking a pic..you will be surprised.


Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## Bisoux78

Wearing my luminescent holiday pendant at work


----------



## baggrl

Summerof89 said:


> View attachment 4438993
> 
> 
> I tried this on but Sadly she belongs to one of the SAs at my local boutique.
> 
> But just omggggggggggggggggg that pink!!!!!!!!


Is this the coral? TIA.


----------



## Candice0985

baggrl said:


> Is this the coral? TIA.


it looks like sevres porcelain in raspberry


----------



## baggrl

Candice0985 said:


> it looks like sevres porcelain in raspberry


Ahh, ok. I thought it was dark for coral. Thank you.


----------



## Rami00

New addition to my mini collection!


----------



## Candice0985

Rami00 said:


> New addition to my mini collection!


 a beautiful addition to your collection!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> New addition to my mini collection!


GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations!!!





Candice0985 said:


> a beautiful addition to your collection!


Thank you ladies xx


----------



## Lisa-SH

Rami00 said:


> New addition to my mini collection!


Congrats Rami, you have so many gorgeous pieces of VCA rings now.


----------



## Alena21

Rami00 said:


> New addition to my mini collection!


Fantastic ! The wider version is so much better looking!


----------



## Alena21

Took my BA bracelet to the Roger Vivier Boutuque opening. First wore it with my Cartier but it was banging against them so I switched it with the  watch.


----------



## couturequeen

After so many years or daydreaming, I’ve finally brought some Magic home! Scooped this one up while in NYC. I had a fabulous time trying on new pieces but this is so perfect for everyday.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Bisoux78 said:


> Wearing my luminescent holiday pendant at work


Beautiful on you!! Congrats!!


----------



## Suzie

couturequeen said:


> After so many years or daydreaming, I’ve finally brought some Magic home! Scooped this one up while in NYC. I had a fabulous time trying on new pieces but this is so perfect for everyday.


I have this and I love it.


----------



## Suzie

Alena21 said:


> Took my BA bracelet to the Roger Vivier Boutuque opening. First wore it with my Cartier but it was banging against them so I switched it with the  watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4481492
> View attachment 4481493


Gorgeous.


----------



## JeanGranger

I’ll post this on another thread as well Anyone have a Mod shot of these please? TIA


----------



## sakuramickey

10+5 MOP today


----------



## happiness07

Went to the VCA flagship store & got my first piece on my birthday here i wore it layered.


----------



## 911snowball

Happy Birthday happiness!  It looks lovely on you. I cannot think of a better birthday present than VCA!


----------



## happiness07

911snowball said:


> Happy Birthday happiness!  It looks lovely on you. I cannot think of a better birthday present than VCA!


Thank you so much for the wish. I love love the chain and the service. Infact i am laughing in this pic cz they kept pouring champagne.hehe.I cannot wait to add the bracelet


----------



## etoupebirkin

happiness07 said:


> Went to the VCA flagship store & got my first piece on my birthday here i wore it layered.


You look so pretty!!!
Happy birthday!!!


----------



## TankerToad

happiness07 said:


> Went to the VCA flagship store & got my first piece on my birthday here i wore it layered.


Fabulous !!


----------



## Rami00

happiness07 said:


> Went to the VCA flagship store & got my first piece on my birthday here i wore it layered.


Happy birthday! It looks so pretty on you!


----------



## WingNut

happiness07 said:


> Went to the VCA flagship store & got my first piece on my birthday here i wore it layered.


Congratulations! It (and you) are stunning!


----------



## happiness07

WingNut said:


> Congratulations! It (and you) are stunning!


Awhh thank you people..I appreciate the wishes..


----------



## CocoHunny

happiness07 said:


> Thank you so much for the wish. I love love the chain and the service. Infact i am laughing in this pic cz they kept pouring champagne.hehe.I cannot wait to add the bracelet



Let me fix that for you... "I cannot wait to add the bracelet ...ring, another 5 motif bracelet, earrings, 10 motif, 20 motif" ...its a slippery slope.  Happy Birthday and wear your necklace in great health


----------



## jimmie staton

happiness07 said:


> Went to the VCA flagship store & got my first piece on my birthday here i wore it layered.


Happy Birthday ! It looks great on you.  Was your SA named Yvan ? He is the awesome. You are going to get chocolate sent to you for a long time if he was your SA.
"J!m"


----------



## Notorious Pink

happiness07 said:


> Went to the VCA flagship store & got my first piece on my birthday here i wore it layered.


Happy birthday! This is perfect on you.


----------



## happiness07

CocoHunny said:


> Let me fix that for you... "I cannot wait to add the bracelet ...ring, another 5 motif bracelet, earrings, 10 motif, 20 motif" ...its a slippery slope.  Happy Birthday and wear your necklace in great health


Lmao that was funny .I want the bracelet next


----------



## happiness07

jimmie staton said:


> Happy Birthday ! It looks great on you.  Was your SA named Yvan ? He is the awesome. You are going to get chocolate sent to you for a long time if he was your SA.
> "J!m"


It was Eric but he was so good and kind


----------



## jimmie staton

happiness07 said:


> It was Eric but he was so good and kind


Great... I will look him up the next time I go to VCA NYC on 5th.... which will be soon and often. I've got it bad... the VCA bug has bit me too and I love it. You'll see... you'll be back for more and more and more !
"J!m"


----------



## may3545

Blue agate!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chanelchic2002 said:


> View attachment 4470736
> View attachment 4470721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some of my stuff being cleaned at the VCA boutique. Another customer thought I was deciding on which one to pick. I told her I own the whole tray.


Yessssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!! Stacked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4469344


I  these!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> This week. For people concerned about mixing pg and yg, I frequently wear these pieces at the same time (the earring are pg the necklace is yg).
> 
> View attachment 4470087


Gorrrrjusssssss!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorrrrjusssssss!


----------



## chiaoapple

This continues to be my favourite thread! I just love everyone's action shots and kind conversations. Inspired to contribute more regularly!
A couple recent looks:


----------



## 911snowball

chioapple, I like the mix of the 10  and 6 motif !  I had never thought to put these two together, I need to give this a try. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## jimmie staton

chiaoapple said:


> This continues to be my favourite thread! I just love everyone's action shots and kind conversations. Inspired to contribute more regularly!
> A couple recent looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4489235
> View attachment 4489236


Love the VCA Magic Alhambra 6 Motif cascading with your 10 motif... very clever and neat. Also love the VCA Diamond Clover Bracelet. Brilliant choices and excellent ways to maximize your VCA without connecting necklaces together. Each piece has it's own purpose to work together.
"J!m"


----------



## innerpeace85

chiaoapple said:


> This continues to be my favourite thread! I just love everyone's action shots and kind conversations. Inspired to contribute more regularly!
> A couple recent looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4489235
> View attachment 4489236


Beautiful! What earrings do you wear when you wear such a substantial necklace? Also are you able to wear the 6 motif casually? Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Beautiful! What earrings do you wear when you wear such a substantial necklace? Also are you able to wear the 6 motif casually? Thanks!


I wear it casually all the time. Wear it with the Pave vintage Alhambra earrings or the matching three motif.


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> I wear it casually all the time. Wear it with the Pave vintage Alhambra earrings or the matching three motif.


Smart and Chic ! BBC strikes again !!!
"J!m"


----------



## innerpeace85

BBC said:


> I wear it casually all the time. Wear it with the Pave vintage Alhambra earrings or the matching three motif.


Thanks BBC!! I am still so undecided about the 6 motif - I find it super pretty but wondering how easy it is wear at the same time.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jimmie staton said:


> Smart and Chic ! BBC strikes again !!!
> "J!m"



Aw, thanks!!!



padmaraman_1985 said:


> Thanks BBC!! I am still so undecided about the 6 motif - I find it super pretty but wondering how easy it is wear at the same time.



I understand. Now while I do tend to go a bit dressier than most during the day, I have used this photo to illustrate how casually it can be worn. Hair thrown up casually, tank top:




Again, casually:


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> Aw, thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Now while I do tend to go a bit dressier than most during the day, I have used this photo to illustrate how casually it can be worn. Hair thrown up casually, tank top:
> 
> View attachment 4489933
> 
> 
> Again, casually:
> 
> View attachment 4489934


Oh my BBC... your casual is definitely not textbook definition of casual... I am certain that your dress-up is awe inspiring and of celebrity acclaim... your casual is even 'Red Carpet Ready' !!! Lovely and amazing VCA ! I see endorsement deals from Van Cleef & Arpels... soon and often.
"J!m"


----------



## Notorious Pink

jimmie staton said:


> Oh my BBC... your casual is definitely not textbook definition of casual... I am certain that your dress-up is awe inspiring and of celebrity acclaim... your casual is even 'Red Carpet Ready' !!! Lovely and amazing VCA ! I see endorsement deals from Van Cleef & Arpels... soon and often.
> "J!m"



Lol if only!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> Lol if only!!!


Your modesty humbles me.
"J!m"


----------



## sakuramickey

chiaoapple said:


> This continues to be my favourite thread! I just love everyone's action shots and kind conversations. Inspired to contribute more regularly!
> A couple recent looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4489235
> View attachment 4489236


 Beautiful! Love your tennis bracelet. What size is it? 0.50?


----------



## rk4265

Got this little baby for my birthday


----------



## Rami00

rk4265 said:


> Got this little baby for my birthday


Happy birthday! It’s beautiful.


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> Aw, thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Now while I do tend to go a bit dressier than most during the day, I have used this photo to illustrate how casually it can be worn. Hair thrown up casually, tank top:
> 
> View attachment 4489933
> 
> 
> Again, casually:
> 
> View attachment 4489934


You wear it like a boss. Love the mod shots.


----------



## Rami00




----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> You wear it like a boss. Love the mod shots.



Aw, thank you 



Rami00 said:


>



And YOU wear it flawlessly!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

chiaoapple said:


> This continues to be my favourite thread! I just love everyone's action shots and kind conversations. Inspired to contribute more regularly!
> A couple recent looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4489235
> View attachment 4489236


This makes me want to get both! Just to wear it like this  do you find they tangle much?


----------



## chiaoapple

sakuramickey said:


> Beautiful! Love your tennis bracelet. What size is it? 0.50?


Thanks, it is only .31 to .33, but does look larger!


GoldFish8 said:


> This makes me want to get both! Just to wear it like this  do you find they tangle much?


Do it! I did not have to fuss with it at all for the whole day.


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> Aw, thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. Now while I do tend to go a bit dressier than most during the day, I have used this photo to illustrate how casually it can be worn. Hair thrown up casually, tank top:
> 
> View attachment 4489933
> 
> 
> Again, casually:
> 
> View attachment 4489934


So chic!


----------



## Alena21

I went to VCA today. For better or worse brought my mom with me.  Tried again the gulloche necklace and the btw frivole ring. And my mom said: "No, this is too simple"and asked them to bring the 20 motif white gold pave and then goes yes this is something worth the money.  Haha.  My SA felt a bit intimidated by her. So I left without buying the guilloche... Going to mull over it a bit longer. Mom didn't like the between the finger new frivole design too. Said the space between the two parts of the ring is too wide...Now I can't unsee it.


----------



## cece1

Alena21 said:


> I went to VCA today. For better or worse brought my mom with me.  Tried again the gulloche necklace and the btw frivole ring. And my mom said: "No, this is too simple"and asked them to bring the 20 motif white gold pave and then goes yes this is something worth the money.  Haha.  My SA felt a bit intimidated by her. So I left without buying the guilloche... Going to mull over it a bit longer. Mom didn't like the between the finger new frivole design too. Said the space between the two parts of the ring is too wide...Now I can't unsee it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491559
> View attachment 4491561


I'm in love with your mom!!


----------



## Rami00

Alena21 said:


> I went to VCA today. For better or worse brought my mom with me.  Tried again the gulloche necklace and the btw frivole ring. And my mom said: "No, this is too simple"and asked them to bring the 20 motif white gold pave and then goes yes this is something worth the money.  Haha.  My SA felt a bit intimidated by her. So I left without buying the guilloche... Going to mull over it a bit longer. Mom didn't like the between the finger new frivole design too. Said the space between the two parts of the ring is too wide...Now I can't unsee it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491559
> View attachment 4491561


Your mom is the best


----------



## jimmie staton

Alena21 said:


> I went to VCA today. For better or worse brought my mom with me.  Tried again the gulloche necklace and the btw frivole ring. And my mom said: "No, this is too simple"and asked them to bring the 20 motif white gold pave and then goes yes this is something worth the money.  Haha.  My SA felt a bit intimidated by her. So I left without buying the guilloche... Going to mull over it a bit longer. Mom didn't like the between the finger new frivole design too. Said the space between the two parts of the ring is too wide...Now I can't unsee it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491559
> View attachment 4491561


I love your Mom... 
"J!m"


----------



## CocoHunny

Alena21 said:


> I went to VCA today. For better or worse brought my mom with me.  Tried again the gulloche necklace and the btw frivole ring. And my mom said: "No, this is too simple"and asked them to bring the 20 motif white gold pave and then goes yes this is something worth the money.  Haha.  My SA felt a bit intimidated by her. So I left without buying the guilloche... Going to mull over it a bit longer. Mom didn't like the between the finger new frivole design too. Said the space between the two parts of the ring is too wide...Now I can't unsee it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491559
> View attachment 4491561


I read this and thought Momma Alena is alright with me  I love it


----------



## happiness07

rk4265 said:


> Got this little baby for my birthday


Happy bday my fellow cancer we have good taste.Hope i can get that next


----------



## hokatie

Wearing my birthday gift for the first time today... totally in love ❤️.


----------



## jimmie staton

hokatie said:


> Wearing my birthday gift for the first time today... totally in love ❤️.


Awesome !!! 
"J!m"


----------



## Alena21

hokatie said:


> Wearing my birthday gift for the first time today... totally in love ❤️.


Lovely


----------



## Tall1Grl

My small contribution..Magic Alhambra Onyx necklace


Thank you for letting me share lovelies


----------



## jimmie staton

Tall1Grl said:


> My small contribution..Magic Alhambra Onyx necklace
> View attachment 4494363
> 
> Thank you for letting me share lovelies


Excellent !!! The VCA Magic collection is wonderful. You picked a good one. I have it as well....  I always wear the chain doubled so it's shorter... thanks to you, I am truly considering wearing it long like you are wearing it. It looks great on you... mine is yellow gold and onyx... is yours onyx and yellow gold or white gold ?
"J!m"


----------



## Tall1Grl

jimmie staton said:


> Excellent !!! The VCA Magic collection is wonderful. You picked a good one. I have it as well....  I always wear the chain doubled so it's shorter... thanks to you, I am truly considering wearing it long like you are wearing it. It looks great on you... mine is yellow gold and onyx... is yours onyx and yellow gold or white gold ?
> "J!m"


Hi jimmie! Thank you! Yes i really love this necklace and I wish I had started my collection with it! It is onyx and yellow gold


----------



## Hobbiezm

A quick trip to Paris and I walked out with a new pair of earrings... thanks for letting me share


----------



## jimmie staton

Tall1Grl said:


> Hi jimmie! Thank you! Yes i really love this necklace and I wish I had started my collection with it! It is onyx and yellow gold


Twinzies ! Me too... I started with the VCA Pure single pendant in onyx and yellow gold and the Vintage 20 motif in yg and onyx at the same time. Then I purchased the Magic bracelet with onyx, grey mother of pearl and mother of pearl in yg, and then the Magic single pendant like yours... in a period of 2 months. I thought the same thing, I should have started with the Magic single pendant.  I love the large motif. The large motif is repeated in the Magic bracelet on a small attached chain so it dangles... the movement is incredible. You have good taste and a wonderful sense of style... the dress you wore paired with the distressed denim jacket and amazing shoe in the model shot proves it. What is your next VCA piece ? I know you are pinning for more VCA.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Hobbiezm said:


> A quick trip to Paris and I walked out with a new pair of earrings... thanks for letting me share


absolutely... as one does ! lol. Fantastic earrings !
"J!m"


----------



## Hobbiezm

jimmie staton said:


> absolutely... as one does ! lol. Fantastic earrings !
> "J!m"


Thankyou J!m!


----------



## jimmie staton

Hobbiezm said:


> Thankyou J!m!


honored.
"J!m"


----------



## Tall1Grl

Hobbiezm said:


> A quick trip to Paris and I walked out with a new pair of earrings... thanks for letting me share


Wow!


----------



## Suzie

Hobbiezm said:


> A quick trip to Paris and I walked out with a new pair of earrings... thanks for letting me share


Stunning.


----------



## Tall1Grl

jimmie staton said:


> Twinzies ! Me too... I started with the VCA Pure single pendant in onyx and yellow gold and the Vintage 20 motif in yg and onyx at the same time. Then I purchased the Magic bracelet with onyx, grey mother of pearl and mother of pearl in yg, and then the Magic single pendant like yours... in a period of 2 months. I thought the same thing, I should have started with the Magic single pendant.  I love the large motif. The large motif is repeated in the Magic bracelet on a small attached chain so it dangles... the movement is incredible. You have good taste and a wonderful sense of style... the dress you wore paired with the distressed denim jacket and amazing shoe in the model shot proves it. What is your next VCA piece ? I know you are pinning for more VCA.
> "J!m"


Honoured to be your twin!  And Thank you-you’re very kind and generous in your compliment.
You have an enviable and drool worthy collection.  I started with the sweet and vintage MOP yg necklace/bracelet “set” but it wasnt me and sadly they sat neglected so I took hubby with me to VCA and we both agreed onyx and yg looked much better on me but my next piece actually is very simple-I’d  like to add a sweet carnelian bracelet. After that who knows? I love how the magic white gold MOP looks but I’d have to drag hubby out so I can try on more pieces


----------



## jimmie staton

Tall1Grl said:


> Honoured to be your twin!  And Thank you-you’re very kind and generous in your compliment.
> You have an enviable and drool worthy collection.  I started with the sweet and vintage MOP yg necklace/bracelet “set” but it wasnt me and sadly they sat neglected so I took hubby with me to VCA and we both agreed onyx and yg looked much better on me but my next piece actually is very simple-I’d  like to add a sweet carnelian bracelet. After that who knows? I love how the magic white gold MOP looks but I’d have to drag hubby out so I can try on more pieces


Thank you for that... You are lucky that your Husband will go with you to VCA. My Wife is so not interested in luxury items like that. Good choices for your future VCA purchases.... keep us posted.
"J!m"


----------



## pbkey

Thanks to all the photos of folks wearing frivole mini earrings, I took the leap and bought my first vca piece. It is so beautiful and understated. Already received compliments for it  sorry for the blur photo though


----------



## Hobbiezm

@Tall1Grl and @Suzie thankyou so much  I can’t wait to wear them out


----------



## BWM

My latest VCA acquisition:


----------



## 911snowball

BWM, these earrings are breathtaking.  I love the contrast with your hair.  Congratulations!!


----------



## hokatie

jimmie staton said:


> Awesome !!!
> "J!m"


Thank you Jim!


----------



## couturequeen

Feeling blue!


----------



## opadiva

Hobbiezm said:


> A quick trip to Paris and I walked out with a new pair of earrings... thanks for letting me share



Exquisite @Hobbiezm  so many special pieces in your collection!


----------



## Hobbiezm

opadiva said:


> Exquisite @Hobbiezm  so many special pieces in your collection!



Thankyou @opadiva ! small collection for now but it won’t slow me down ...as we all know VCA is indeed addictive


----------



## VCA21

BWM said:


> My latest VCA acquisition:


Beautiful on you!!! Admire your collection


----------



## VCA21

Here is a bit of red.


----------



## JewelryLover101

pbkey said:


> Thanks to all the photos of folks wearing frivole mini earrings, I took the leap and bought my first vca piece. It is so beautiful and understated. Already received compliments for it  sorry for the blur photo though
> View attachment 4494813


Love these!  They are my favorite everyday VCA earrings!


----------



## Bee-licious

Hobbiezm said:


> A quick trip to Paris and I walked out with a new pair of earrings... thanks for letting me share


These are divine


----------



## surfer

Ok thanks to a VCA angel who hopefully will become a friend, I got this beauty today to add to my 10 motif collection. 

Also, purists please don’t get mad at me but I finally did my earrings conversion (from holiday pendants). 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> View attachment 4496456
> View attachment 4496457
> View attachment 4496458
> View attachment 4496459
> View attachment 4496460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks to a VCA angel who hopefully will become a friend, I got this beauty today to add to my 10 motif collection.
> 
> Also, purists please don’t get mad at me but I finally did my earrings conversion (from holiday pendants).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Love them all on you!


----------



## Mali_

surfer said:


> View attachment 4496456
> View attachment 4496457
> View attachment 4496458
> View attachment 4496459
> View attachment 4496460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks to a VCA angel who hopefully will become a friend, I got this beauty today to add to my 10 motif collection.
> 
> Also, purists please don’t get mad at me but I finally did my earrings conversion (from holiday pendants).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Wow. You look great - and you have ALL of my favorite stones. What incredible taste. 
Is pic 3 with the gray MOP necklace a 20 motif?
Also, is the 10 motif set in pink gold?


----------



## surfer

Mali_ said:


> Wow. You look great - and you have ALL of my favorite stones. What incredible taste.
> Is pic 3 with the gray MOP necklace a 20 motif?
> Also, is the 10 motif set in pink gold?


Thanks Mali!

The grey mop necklace is a 10 motif in pink gold  in the pic 3 I combined it with my 10 mop in yg but it’s hard to see in the photo! Maybe this one is more clear


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> Love them all on you!


Thanks dear!!


----------



## anitsirk

surfer said:


> View attachment 4496456
> View attachment 4496457
> View attachment 4496458
> View attachment 4496459
> View attachment 4496460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks to a VCA angel who hopefully will become a friend, I got this beauty today to add to my 10 motif collection.
> 
> Also, purists please don’t get mad at me but I finally did my earrings conversion (from holiday pendants).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Really beautiful pieces!!! By earrings conversion I’m guessing you mean you got pendants turned into earrings— Which stone is that pair made from and did Van Cleef convert it themselves or did you go to a regular jeweler?


----------



## surfer

anitsirk said:


> Really beautiful pieces!!! By earrings conversion I’m guessing you mean you got pendants turned into earrings— Which stone is that pair made from and did Van Cleef convert it themselves or did you go to a regular jeweler?


Thanks! I did 2 pairs of conversions- the pink porcelain and the white mop which were holiday pendants in their previous lives. The black pair is the original onyx ones from van cleef but I just added them in the pic for good measure. The conversions were done by my family jeweler whom I really trust and I think they did an amazing job!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

surfer said:


> View attachment 4496456
> View attachment 4496457
> View attachment 4496458
> View attachment 4496459
> View attachment 4496460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks to a VCA angel who hopefully will become a friend, I got this beauty today to add to my 10 motif collection.
> 
> Also, purists please don’t get mad at me but I finally did my earrings conversion (from holiday pendants).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


You posted the exquisite photos finally!! Enjoy!!


----------



## cafecreme15

surfer said:


> View attachment 4496456
> View attachment 4496457
> View attachment 4496458
> View attachment 4496459
> View attachment 4496460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks to a VCA angel who hopefully will become a friend, I got this beauty today to add to my 10 motif collection.
> 
> Also, purists please don’t get mad at me but I finally did my earrings conversion (from holiday pendants).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


The pink earrings are amazing! What stone is that?

Edit: see in another post they are porcelain. How clever to convert them from holiday pendants!


----------



## Mali_

surfer said:


> View attachment 4496491
> View attachment 4496492
> View attachment 4496491
> 
> Thanks Mali!
> 
> The grey mop necklace is a 10 motif in pink gold  in the pic 3 I combined it with my 10 mop in yg but it’s hard to see in the photo! Maybe this one is more clear


Thank you; I love your pieces and creativity. 

The earrings are


----------



## Alena21

I rarely wear these earrings.Mostly wear my 2 and 3 MOP motif ones. I love how red the carnelian is. That's why I got them. The tiger eye kinda of blends with my blond hair though...
Can't edit the double photo upload. Sorry about it.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Bee-licious said:


> These are divine



Thankyou ! They are beautiful blue IRL


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hobbiezm said:


> A quick trip to Paris and I walked out with a new pair of earrings... thanks for letting me share


OMG!!!! 
What was the price for these??


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> I rarely wear these earrings.Mostly wear my 2 and 3 MOP motif ones. I love how red the carnelian is. That's why I got them. The tiger eye kinda of blends with my blond hair though...
> Can't edit the double photo upload. Sorry about it.


these are really beautiful on you


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4496456
> View attachment 4496457
> View attachment 4496458
> View attachment 4496459
> View attachment 4496460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks to a VCA angel who hopefully will become a friend, I got this beauty today to add to my 10 motif collection.
> 
> Also, purists please don’t get mad at me but I finally did my earrings conversion (from holiday pendants).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Fabulous collection!!! And wow on the earrings!


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> these are really beautiful on you


Thank you BBC!


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> View attachment 4496456
> View attachment 4496457
> View attachment 4496458
> View attachment 4496459
> View attachment 4496460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks to a VCA angel who hopefully will become a friend, I got this beauty today to add to my 10 motif collection.
> 
> Also, purists please don’t get mad at me but I finally did my earrings conversion (from holiday pendants).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Fabulous collection. Love the earrings.  Might do something like this


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

So summer is here and I am wanting to pick up a pair of earrings - my very first.

I had visited boutiques in 2 countries and so far, I prefer the Singapore’s collection.

2 more countries to go ... I will post photos along the way and would be grateful for any thoughts.

Singapore collection:

One pair has a fabulous GMOP on one side and a fabulous WMOP on the other side:





Another pair with great (but not fabulous) GMOPs on both sides.


----------



## CATEYES

Stardust Andromeda said:


> So summer is here and I am wanting to pick up a pair of earrings - my very first.
> 
> I had visited boutiques in 2 countries and so far, I prefer the Singapore’s collection.
> 
> 2 more countries to go ... I will post photos along the way and would be grateful for any thoughts.
> 
> Singapore collection:
> 
> One pair has a fabulous GMOP on one side and a fabulous WMOP on the other side:
> 
> View attachment 4499100
> View attachment 4499101
> 
> 
> Another pair with great (but not fabulous) GMOPs on both sides.
> 
> View attachment 4499102
> View attachment 4499103


Lovely choice! I had this pair myself and should have waited as one GMOP was full of colors from the front and the other was flat grey color from the front. I had been told here on TPF that VCA will send this out for “repair” to have the stone flipped over so the side you prefer shows from the front, if your willing to wait for this to be done. Lesson learned by me: get what you really want so you will be completely satisfied. Good luck!


----------



## surfer

Hobbiezm said:


> A quick trip to Paris and I walked out with a new pair of earrings... thanks for letting me share


Is that lapis :O


----------



## Hobbiezm

BBC said:


> OMG!!!!
> What was the price for these??


 They were €17,300 ... special earrings for a special trip ❤️


----------



## Hobbiezm

surfer said:


> Is that lapis :O


 No - blue porcelain / sevre


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> So summer is here and I am wanting to pick up a pair of earrings - my very first.
> 
> I had visited boutiques in 2 countries and so far, I prefer the Singapore’s collection.
> 
> 2 more countries to go ... I will post photos along the way and would be grateful for any thoughts.
> 
> Singapore collection:
> 
> One pair has a fabulous GMOP on one side and a fabulous WMOP on the other side:
> 
> View attachment 4499100
> View attachment 4499101
> 
> 
> Another pair with great (but not fabulous) GMOPs on both sides.
> 
> View attachment 4499102
> View attachment 4499103


Lovely choice! I get the most wear out of these! Well worth the price per wear IMO.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hobbiezm said:


> They were €17,300 ... special earrings for a special trip ❤️


Thank you! Wear them in the best of health and happiness!


----------



## Alena21

Hobbiezm said:


> A quick trip to Paris and I walked out with a new pair of earrings... thanks for letting me share


Magnificent! Congrats!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Alena21 said:


> Magnificent! Congrats!


 Thankyou ! I can’t wait to pair with turquoise necklace and see if they compliment each other


----------



## jimmie staton

Stardust Andromeda said:


> So summer is here and I am wanting to pick up a pair of earrings - my very first.
> 
> I had visited boutiques in 2 countries and so far, I prefer the Singapore’s collection.
> 
> 2 more countries to go ... I will post photos along the way and would be grateful for any thoughts.
> 
> Singapore collection:
> 
> One pair has a fabulous GMOP on one side and a fabulous WMOP on the other side:
> 
> View attachment 4499100
> View attachment 4499101
> 
> 
> Another pair with great (but not fabulous) GMOPs on both sides.
> 
> View attachment 4499102
> View attachment 4499103


Absolutely Gorgeous !
"J!m"


----------



## opadiva

surfer said:


> View attachment 4496456
> View attachment 4496457
> View attachment 4496458
> View attachment 4496459
> View attachment 4496460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks to a VCA angel who hopefully will become a friend, I got this beauty today to add to my 10 motif collection.
> 
> Also, purists please don’t get mad at me but I finally did my earrings conversion (from holiday pendants).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




 beautiful  @surfer


----------



## Hobbiezm

Hi all - I have seen some comparison shots of various blue pieces so I thought I’d add a few pics of side by side view of blue sevre and turquoise... the YG matches pretty closely. I know it’s “a lot” of color but this combo makes my heart sing! Thankyou for letting me share


----------



## 911snowball

Not too much at all Hobbiezm!  Your pieces are stunning and should be worn and enjoyed.


----------



## Dimmsumm520

Not a recent purchase but my favourite necklace in my collection


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Dimmsumm520 said:


> Not a recent purchase but my favourite necklace in my collection
> View attachment 4502839


 wow!! that’s so gorgeous! do you mind posting some mod shots?


----------



## Dimmsumm520

diane sun said:


> wow!! that’s so gorgeous! do you mind posting some mod shots?


Didnt really take much photos wearing it


----------



## couturequeen

Gave a presentation today and decided to wear my trusty Frivoles.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi all - I have seen some comparison shots of various blue pieces so I thought I’d add a few pics of side by side view of blue sevre and turquoise... the YG matches pretty closely. I know it’s “a lot” of color but this combo makes my heart sing! Thankyou for letting me share


Faaabulous


----------



## Notorious Pink

Dimmsumm520 said:


> Not a recent purchase but my favourite necklace in my collection
> View attachment 4502839


I love chalcedony too


----------



## Hobbiezm

Notorious Pink said:


> Faaabulous


 Thankyou dear- Loved your first article btw!


----------



## Rhl2987

My new gmop vintage bracelet joins my “old” gmop/pave. Both love at first sight and pieces I will wear daily!


----------



## surfer

Notorious Pink said:


> Fabulous collection!!! And wow on the earrings!



Thank you! 

Thinking of the 3 motif gmop magic earrings next similar to yours. Do you get lots of wear from them? I usually prefer single motif...


----------



## birkin10600

SO Pink Porcelain de Sevres rose gold vintage earrings in action! Thanks for letting me share my joy!


----------



## XCCX

Trying on the onyx bracelet today!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Beautiful stack.  I am getting VCA onyx Alhambra bracelet by year end.  My Love and JUC w/ diamonds will have to wait.  I really would like the LOVE but I travel frequently and don't want the to be stopped for extra pat downs.


----------



## 911snowball

birkin10600, these are gorgeous!!!  I adore pink and have never seen the pink porcelain done in earrings. Thanks for sharing.
You must be beyond excited to get these!!


----------



## Rami00




----------



## birkin10600

911snowball said:


> birkin10600, these are gorgeous!!!  I adore pink and have never seen the pink porcelain done in earrings. Thanks for sharing.
> You must be beyond excited to get these!!


Thank you dear! Waited for this beauty for almost 2 years, she's worth it and something special.


----------



## VCA21

Dinner out, last photo of the necklace as one peace.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, everyone, for sharing your gorgeous pictures!  You all look fantastic!


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thinking of the 3 motif gmop magic earrings next similar to yours. Do you get lots of wear from them? I usually prefer single motif...


Yes, I do! They’re fun to wear.


----------



## surfer

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, I do! They’re fun to wear.


Tempted!


----------



## surfer

Latest combo- 5 motifs, 10 motifs and 5 motif magic bracelet


----------



## mewt

^Nice outfit!

 I finally got my ring back from resizing, and have been thoroughly enjoying the rainbow works.





No photo editing of any kind was used.
Here it is without any sunlight, from the rainy day I received it back on:
I really like this barset style, very easy to wear. Too bad they stopped making these!


----------



## surfer

Trying on the 3 motifs and also playing with the different motifs


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> This week. For people concerned about mixing pg and yg, I frequently wear these pieces at the same time (the earring are pg the necklace is yg).
> 
> View attachment 4470087


Most stunning way to wear VCA.


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> Most stunning way to wear VCA.


Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Neutrals that go with everything.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sorry. Can’t resist. Feeling old school with my fancy new Swatch!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> My new gmop vintage bracelet joins my “old” gmop/pave. Both love at first sight and pieces I will wear daily!


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Wearing my new Vintage Alhambra onyx earrings. Lusting after the matching ring now.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Stardust Andromeda said:


> So summer is here and I am wanting to pick up a pair of earrings - my very first.
> View attachment 4499102
> View attachment 4499103


It came down to these 2 pairs in London. I had a wonderful experience and the SAs are IMO simply unparalleled with their knowledge and professionalism.


----------



## Bee-licious

surfer said:


> Latest combo- 5 motifs, 10 motifs and 5 motif magic bracelet


This is stunning!! Is that the BA?


----------



## Bee-licious

Stardust Andromeda said:


> It came down to these 2 pairs in London. I had a wonderful experience and the SAs are IMO simply unparalleled with their knowledge and professionalism.


My dream earrings


----------



## surfer

Bee-licious said:


> This is stunning!! Is that the BA?



It’s 10 motifs mop and gmop


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> It came down to these 2 pairs in London. I had a wonderful experience and the SAs are IMO simply unparalleled with their knowledge and professionalism.


GORGEOUS!


----------



## hopiko

Stardust Andromeda said:


> It came down to these 2 pairs in London. I had a wonderful experience and the SAs are IMO simply unparalleled with their knowledge and professionalism.


AMAZING!  I hope you got your dream pair!  They look gorgeous!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Notorious Pink said:


> GORGEOUS!


That picture of your magic earrings mod shot was what made me gave them a good look!



hopiko said:


> AMAZING!  I hope you got your dream pair!  They look gorgeous!


Waiting for them to arrive now.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> That picture of your magic earrings mod shot was what made me gave them a good look!
> 
> 
> Waiting for them to arrive now.



When you get them I want to see a mod shot, too!


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> When you get them I want to see a mod shot, too!


+1


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> It came down to these 2 pairs in London. I had a wonderful experience and the SAs are IMO simply unparalleled with their knowledge and professionalism.


So gorgeous!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Alena21 said:


> So gorgeous!


I am having a problem because they are too gorgeous! I am undecided between the 2 pairs even though I had already paid in full and supposedly chosen a pair. Did I mention that the London SAs are amazing? 

I keep going back and hesitating. At this rate, the earrings will never leave London.  And of course, I have some wonderful TPFriends who are giving me great advice but they are divided too!


----------



## Rami00

A girl can dream


----------



## surfer

Mixing my two favourites


----------



## cafecreme15

Tried on the mini frivole in yellow gold and the signature perlee bracelet on Friday. I had tried on the mini frivole in white gold a few months ago, but surprisingly I think I prefer the yellow! What do you all think?


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> Tried on the mini frivole in yellow gold and the signature perlee bracelet on Friday. I had tried on the mini frivole in white gold a few months ago, but surprisingly I think I prefer the yellow! What do you all think?


Prefer the yellow frivole. And I love the perlee signature bracelet.


----------



## JeanGranger

cafecreme15 said:


> Tried on the mini frivole in yellow gold and the signature perlee bracelet on Friday. I had tried on the mini frivole in white gold a few months ago, but surprisingly I think I prefer the yellow! What do you all think?



Congratulations)


----------



## 911snowball

cafecreme, I also prefer the yg on you.  The gold is particularly well suited to your hair color and very complementary to your skin tone.  In addition, i think it looks very professional and office appropriate for your new situation.


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I am having a problem because they are too gorgeous! I am undecided between the 2 pairs even though I had already paid in full and supposedly chosen a pair. Did I mention that the London SAs are amazing?
> 
> I keep going back and hesitating. At this rate, the earrings will never leave London.  And of course, I have some wonderful TPFriends who are giving me great advice but they are divided too!



Looking forward to see what you choose!
By the way have you tried any of the VCA Macau boutiques?
Are the prices there same like HK?


----------



## cafecreme15

EpiFanatic said:


> Prefer the yellow frivole. And I love the perlee signature bracelet.





911snowball said:


> cafecreme, I also prefer the yg on you.  The gold is particularly well suited to your hair color and very complementary to your skin tone.  In addition, i think it looks very professional and office appropriate for your new situation.


Thank you both! I think you’re right. Now just have to decide when to purchase! Hmmm...to pull the trigger for my birthday next month if wait until the fall. I had really lovely service at the flagship boutique in NYC.


----------



## anitsirk

Today’s stack featuring Bulgari BZero1 bracelet, and sneaky background slipper


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you both! I think you’re right. Now just have to decide when to purchase! Hmmm...to pull the trigger for my birthday next month if wait until the fall. I had really lovely service at the flagship boutique in NYC.


I agree with the YG on you.
Flagship boutique is the best! I love my SA there


----------



## Notorious Pink

anitsirk said:


> View attachment 4514976
> 
> Today’s stack featuring Bulgari BZero1 bracelet, and sneaky background slipper


Love these two together


----------



## hopiko

Sharing a few recent stacks starting with today!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Trying out my perlee with the Kelly Dog.


----------



## 911snowball

They look great together EpiFanatic!


----------



## XCCX

911snowball said:


> Wearing two 5 motif bracelets today- my new DSM wg/onyx and my wg va pave .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075658



Hi! I absolutely love your stack! May I ask you about the onyx one, was it limited? Not sure what DSM stands for, pardon me..


----------



## 911snowball

Hello XCCX!  Thank you for your compliment.  DSM stands for Dover Street Market. When this combo was first introduced awhile back, it was available for purchase as a standard product.  The Dover Street Market I think was the name of the capsule collection they did for a limited time.  I bought the bracelet then as it did not carry the premium for an SO that it does now.  I could just kick myself for not getting the 20 motif in this combo at that time.  Several members here have it and I know I would wear it often. I will probably order it as an SO at some point.  wg/onyx is a fabulous combo!!


----------



## XCCX

911snowball said:


> Hello XCCX!  Thank you for your compliment.  DSM stands for Dover Street Market. When this combo was first introduced awhile back, it was available for purchase as a standard product.  The Dover Street Market I think was the name of the capsule collection they did for a limited time.  I bought the bracelet then as it did not carry the premium for an SO that it does now.  I could just kick myself for not getting the 20 motif in this combo at that time.  Several members here have it and I know I would wear it often. I will probably order it as an SO at some point.  wg/onyx is a fabulous combo!!



It is fabulous! Thank you for replying


----------



## XCCX

Just added this beauty today..


----------



## EpiFanatic

911snowball said:


> They look great together EpiFanatic!


Thank you @911snowball. I’m still trying to figure out stacking with this bracelet.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

hopiko said:


> Sharing a few recent stacks starting with today!


Love this!!! How are you likening the Tiffany snake bracelet? I just recently fell in love with it in the store is it worth the price? Would love to hear about it thank you ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## XCCX

My stack today


----------



## cafecreme15

XCCX said:


> Just added this beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 4518395
> View attachment 4518396
> View attachment 4518397


Stunning stack!


----------



## XCCX

cafecreme15 said:


> Stunning stack!



Thank you!


----------



## jimmie staton

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you both! I think you’re right. Now just have to decide when to purchase! Hmmm...to pull the trigger for my birthday next month if wait until the fall. I had really lovely service at the flagship boutique in NYC.[/QUOTE
> NYC Flagship VCA is the very best... try and get the SA Yvan, he's really cool. Tell him "J!m" sent ya
> "J!m"


----------



## Hobbiezm

hopiko said:


> Sharing a few recent stacks starting with today!


Stunning pictures! ⭐️


----------



## hopiko

Hobbiezm said:


> Stunning pictures! ⭐️


Thank you! So happy to share with friends that “get it!”!!


----------



## XCCX

Harpertoo said:


> I'm finally over my squeemishnish about wearing my MOP next to my Love.
> everything is surviving nicely - and I like the look.



Yes! This post! 

May I know how did you get over your squeemishnish?


----------



## Alena21

hopiko said:


> Sharing a few recent stacks starting with today!


Gorgeous shots!


----------



## JeanGranger

birkin10600 said:


> Pink Holiday pendant in action. Thanks for letting me share.



Love. May I know long is the chain?


----------



## XCCX

Trying to find the perfect buffer bracelet..


----------



## innerpeace85




----------



## 911snowball

Beautiful choice padmaraman!  I've always admired this ring and especially like it on the third finger.


----------



## valnsw

Enjoying TWG mooncake on a lazy afternoon. 

Realised the blue box matched the blue agate!


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> View attachment 4524896


Beautiful!


----------



## XCCX

I found that tucking a motif under the silk cord makes the bracelet more stable.. talk about overthinking.. 

This is how far I’d go to avoid shortening it lol!


----------



## hopiko

lvjunkyxo said:


> Love this!!! How are you likening the Tiffany snake bracelet? I just recently fell in love with it in the store is it worth the price? Would love to hear about it thank you ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you!
I have had the Elsa Peretti snake for a LONG time and I still love it.  It is very easy to wear and stack!


----------



## innerpeace85

911snowball said:


> Beautiful choice padmaraman!  I've always admired this ring and especially like it on the third finger.





Rami00 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks Rami 911snowball ❤️❤️


----------



## Mali_

XCCX said:


> Trying to find the perfect buffer bracelet..
> 
> View attachment 4524702
> View attachment 4524704


Is that gold thread?


----------



## nicole0612

valnsw said:


> Enjoying TWG mooncake on a lazy afternoon.
> 
> Realised the blue box matched the blue agate!


Beautiful, this is the prettiest blue agate I have seen!


----------



## XCCX

Mali_ said:


> Is that gold thread?



Yes!


----------



## Phoenix123

Having a "Magic" moment!


----------



## LuckyMe14

Phoenix123 said:


> Having a "Magic" moment!


This is out of this world!!!  love it so much


----------



## jimmie staton

Phoenix123 said:


> Having a "Magic" moment!


Isn't the VCA Magic, magical ?!? Love your Magic Single Pendant in grey mother of pearl.  I have it in black onyx and yellow gold and the VCA Magic Bracelet in black onyx, grey mother of pearl and mother of pearl... hypnotic !
"J!m"


----------



## Mali_

Phoenix123 said:


> Having a "Magic" moment!


That’s gorgeous


----------



## Phoenix123

Getting ready for dinner, with my Magic pave YG earrings.


----------



## hopiko

Phoenix123 said:


> Having a "Magic" moment!


This looks amazing!  I am so happy for you that it worked out!  Well worth the wait!


----------



## couturequeen

VCA at sunset


----------



## EpiFanatic

Phoenix123 said:


> Getting ready for dinner, with my Magic pave YG earrings.


  Love those on you.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Is cleaning considered an action shot?


----------



## jimmie staton

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Is cleaning considered an action shot?


Oh my lightpinkdaisy, not only is this an action shot... it's the best action shot I've seen ever ! It reminds me of the scene in the movie 'Casino' where Sharon Stone's character 'Ginger' is at the safe deposit vault room opening her trunk of Bulgari jewelry... she had luxury jewelry for days... just like you. That was a movie, yours is in real life ! Excellent pieces I might add... drool worthy ! lol
"J!m"


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Thank you, Jim! You made me blush 



jimmie staton said:


> Oh my lightpinkdaisy, not only is this an action shot... it's the best action shot I've seen ever ! It reminds me of the scene in the movie 'Casino' where Sharon Stone's character 'Ginger' is at the safe deposit vault room opening her trunk of Bulgari jewelry... she had luxury jewelry for days... just like you. That was a movie, yours is in real life ! Excellent pieces I might add... drool worthy ! lol
> "J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Thank you, Jim! You made me blush


honored... you are blush worthy... and may I add... Sharon Stone has nothing on you ! You are the star !
"J!m"


----------



## klynneann

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Is cleaning considered an action shot?


Absolutely!!


----------



## TankerToad

Phoenix123 said:


> Having a "Magic" moment!


Magic pendant is lovely but you are gorgeous ! A match made in heaven ✨


----------



## Phoenix123

TankerToad said:


> Magic pendant is lovely but you are gorgeous ! A match made in heaven ✨



Awww.  Thank you. x


----------



## NurseAnn

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Is cleaning considered an action shot?




Lovely collection!!!! May I ask who makes these gorgeous floral pieces?   They’re everything I’ve hoped for and more!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Thank you! Those are from Piaget Rose collection.



NurseAnn said:


> Lovely collection!!!! May I ask who makes these gorgeous floral pieces?   They’re everything I’ve hoped for and more!


----------



## jimmie staton

Tall1Grl said:


> Hi jimmie! Thank you! Yes i really love this necklace and I wish I had started my collection with it! It is onyx and yellow gold


Yay... Twinnin'
"J!m"


----------



## eternallove4bag

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Is cleaning considered an action shot?


Gorgeous collection in one shot? Any day any time


----------



## eternallove4bag

Phoenix123 said:


> Having a "Magic" moment!


That grey mop is pure ‘magic’


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tall1Grl said:


> My small contribution..Magic Alhambra Onyx necklace
> View attachment 4494363
> 
> Thank you for letting me share lovelies


Absolutely stunning! I missed ur posts!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> Having a "Magic" moment!





Phoenix123 said:


> Getting ready for dinner, with my Magic pave YG earrings.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Is cleaning considered an action shot?



Definitely! Fabulous collection!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Notorious Pink said:


> Definitely! Fabulous collection!


Thank you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Broke my own rule. Stacking my perlee signature


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Broke my own rule. Stacking my perlee signature
> View attachment 4528647


Stunning! Stop tempting me please with the signature bracelet ... with great difficulty I reduced my wishlist to 3 pieces!


----------



## jimmie staton

EpiFanatic said:


> Broke my own rule. Stacking my perlee signature
> View attachment 4528647


I am a man, a straight man at that... and I've been craving the VCA Signature bangle for a while now... you are really making me want to break my budget on one. lol
"J!m"


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning! Stop tempting me please with the signature bracelet ... with great difficulty I reduced my wishlist to 3 pieces!


Which 3?


----------



## EpiFanatic

jimmie staton said:


> I am a man, a straight man at that... and I've been craving the VCA Signature bangle for a while now... you are really making me want to break my budget on one. lol
> "J!m"


  A straight man with impeccable taste at that. Is the signature calling?


----------



## 911snowball

jimmie, there is a male SA at my boutique who has the wg signature and it looks GREAT on him.  I say put it on your list....


----------



## jimmie staton

EpiFanatic said:


> A straight man with impeccable taste at that. Is the signature calling?


Why thank you very much... I will use this signature calling with honor and with your permission... patent pending of course. LOL. I have four pieces of VCA, this will make my fifth, if I'm lucky and skilled.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

911snowball said:


> jimmie, there is a male SA at my boutique who has the wg signature and it looks GREAT on him.  I say put it on your list....


Awesome 911snowball... I want the yellow gold. The problem is, that I ran out of room on both wrists and love stacking. Been a dual armed stacker for over 20 years.  I will be able to pull it off in the summer because of short sleeves, but when I wear long sleeves, jackets. coats and suits (which are tailored so my stacking is very visible, see my posts on stacking) It doesn't leave me any space to add another piece. Is this SA at your boutique the flagship store on Fifth Avenue, NYC ?
"J!m"


----------



## EpiFanatic

jimmie staton said:


> Why thank you very much... I will use this signature calling with honor and with your permission... patent pending of course. LOL. I have four pieces of VCA, this will make my fifth, if I'm lucky and skilled.
> "J!m"


Yes, love that idea. And I can’t wait to see your fifth piece.


----------



## Tall1Grl

eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely stunning! I missed ur posts!


Heyyyyyyyyy!! You’ve been missed as well!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tall1Grl said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy!! You’ve been missed as well!!! Thank you so much!!


We have so much to catch up! Will message u!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Is cleaning considered an action shot?


Beautiful collection!  May I ask about the rose pendant with the diamond?  Where is it from?  It’s really pretty!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

NurseAnn said:


> Lovely collection!!!! May I ask who makes these gorgeous floral pieces?   They’re everything I’ve hoped for and more!


I had the same question!  Lol!


----------



## Dextersmom

My new rose gold Sweet Alhambra bracelet arrived yesterday and I have added her to my stack today.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Thank you! 
It is Piaget Rose collection. There are matching earrings and a ring  



AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful collection!  May I ask about the rose pendant with the diamond?  Where is it from?  It’s really pretty!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

My summer earrings had arrived and I am so thrilled! and a big thank you to the TPFriends who patiently chose with me.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> My summer earrings had arrived and I am so thrilled! and a big thank you to the TPFriends who patiently chose with me.
> 
> View attachment 4529939
> View attachment 4529940
> View attachment 4529941
> View attachment 4529942
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529948


Congratulations! These are sooooooo beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Stardust Andromeda said:


> My summer earrings had arrived and I am so thrilled! and a big thank you to the TPFriends who patiently chose with me.
> 
> View attachment 4529939
> View attachment 4529940
> View attachment 4529941
> View attachment 4529942
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529948


Wow....they are stunning on you.


----------



## bhurry

By no means are these items mine, just happen to stop by VCA and love the pieces.  Man oh man why can’t i have a money tree to take these beauties home.  At least i have pix to look at and drool.


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> My summer earrings had arrived and I am so thrilled! and a big thank you to the TPFriends who patiently chose with me.
> 
> View attachment 4529939
> View attachment 4529940
> View attachment 4529941
> View attachment 4529942
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529948



These are .


----------



## jimmie staton

bhurry said:


> By no means are these items mine, just happen to stop by VCA and love the pieces.  Man oh man why can’t i have a money tree to take these beauties home.  At least i have pix to look at and drool.


I know, right ? lol
"J!m"


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Notorious Pink said:


> Congratulations! These are sooooooo beautiful!





Dextersmom said:


> Wow....they are stunning on you.





Phoenix123 said:


> These are .


Thank you!! 
@Notorious Pink : those fab mod-shots of yours had me totally convinced this is the right choice! 
@Phoenix123 : your bracelet GMOP is TDF!

One more photo and I will stop!


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Thank you!!
> @Notorious Pink : those fab mod-shots of yours had me totally convinced this is the right choice!
> @Phoenix123 : your bracelet GMOP is TDF!
> 
> One more photo and I will stop!
> 
> View attachment 4530840


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Thank you!!
> @Notorious Pink : those fab mod-shots of yours had me totally convinced this is the right choice!
> @Phoenix123 : your bracelet GMOP is TDF!
> 
> One more photo and I will stop!
> 
> View attachment 4530840


Congratulations on finding the perfect pair! The iridescence is just amazing.


----------



## PennyD2911

padmaraman_1985 said:


> View attachment 4524896


Gorgeous!♥️♥️
My VCA Diamond Perlee bracelet and ring are in my top three favorite pieces I own.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## WindyCityCoco

2 motif Alhambra Earrings
Large Frivo
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 le Ring


----------



## XCCX




----------



## EpiFanatic

Hard and soft


----------



## Rami00

Tati has some serious bling!


----------



## XCCX

I just love neutrals!


----------



## XCCX

Rami00 said:


> Tati has some serious bling!



Could you share her account information please?

I mean.. makeup and bling?!


----------



## Rami00

XCCX said:


> Could you share her account information please?
> 
> I mean.. makeup and bling?!


IG: glamlifeguru


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> Tati has some serious bling!


I know!!! She has perlee clover ring + bracelet+ perlee pave bracelet+ perlee signature bracelet in both YG and WG. She wears them frequently together. Don't know if I watch her for the makeup or bling


----------



## Rhl2987

Gmop (tonight) and new guilloche/pave (yesterday) bracelets in action.


----------



## nicole0612

Rhl2987 said:


> Gmop (tonight) and new guilloche/pave (yesterday) bracelets in action.


So beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Rhl2987

nicole0612 said:


> So beautiful, congratulations!


Thank you @nicole0612!!


----------



## innerpeace85

Rhl2987 said:


> Gmop (tonight) and new guilloche/pave (yesterday) bracelets in action.


Stunning!!


----------



## klynneann

Rhl2987 said:


> Gmop (tonight) and new guilloche/pave (yesterday) bracelets in action.


You have beautiful hands.


----------



## Rhl2987

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Stunning!!


Thank you!!


klynneann said:


> You have beautiful hands.


You are sweet  Thank you!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

couturequeen said:


> VCA at sunset


So unexpected and different! Love this stack!


----------



## Dimple

Has the vintage Alhambra ever come in the alternating black onyx with diamond motif in gold? I've seen the green and gold on the website but not black


----------



## jimmie staton

Dimple said:


> Has the vintage Alhambra ever come in the alternating black onyx with diamond motif in gold? I've seen the green and gold on the website but not black


Good question... I hope so.
"J!m"


----------



## EpiFanatic

Taking a coffee break from chauffeuring duties.


----------



## Ethengdurst

First VCA piece. Went in planning to get either MOP or YG... but Tiger Eye was the best match for my skin tone. Hopefully will add a malachite someday...


----------



## baghagg

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4546144
> 
> First VCA piece. Went in planning to get either MOP or YG... but Tiger Eye was the best match for my skin tone. Hopefully will add a malachite someday...


Gorgeous!  Tiger's Eye is so underrated, what an interesting piece of jewelry!  Congratulations!


----------



## baghagg

EpiFanatic said:


> Taking a coffee break from chauffeuring duties.
> View attachment 4545994


Stunning!


----------



## chiaoapple

A few recent looks: malachite, guilloche, blue agate


----------



## Mali_

chiaoapple said:


> A few recent looks: malachite, guilloche, blue agate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4546242
> View attachment 4546243


I love ALL pieces here.


----------



## Serva1

chiaoapple said:


> A few recent looks: malachite, guilloche, blue agate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4546242
> View attachment 4546243



Love the looks and thank you for inspiring me to use my twillies around the waist in summer dresses!


----------



## PennyD2911

chiaoapple said:


> A few recent looks: malachite, guilloche, blue agate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4546242
> View attachment 4546243


Beautiful!


----------



## PennyD2911

EpiFanatic said:


> Taking a coffee break from chauffeuring duties.
> View attachment 4545994


Stunning!


----------



## Rhl2987

chiaoapple said:


> A few recent looks: malachite, guilloche, blue agate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4546242
> View attachment 4546243


Is the guilloche 10+5? All lovely looks!


----------



## DreamingPink

chiaoapple said:


> A few recent looks: malachite, guilloche, blue agate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4546242
> View attachment 4546243


You wear the 10 motif necklaces so well!


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> A few recent looks: malachite, guilloche, blue agate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4546242
> View attachment 4546243


You wear the necklaces so well.


----------



## EpiFanatic

PennyD2911 said:


> Stunning!


Thank you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

baghagg said:


> Stunning!


Thank you baghagg.


----------



## chiaoapple

Rhl2987 said:


> Is the guilloche 10+5? All lovely looks!


Yes, 10 plus 5, which I think is a good length for shorter people like me


----------



## EpiFanatic

Cheers from Joe and the Juice


----------



## baghagg

EpiFanatic said:


> Cheers from Joe and the Juice
> View attachment 4546993


EpiFanatic you have THE BEST TASTE!!! Is the VA bracelet white gold with or without diamonds?


----------



## EpiFanatic

baghagg said:


> EpiFanatic you have THE BEST TASTE!!! Is the VA bracelet white gold with or without diamonds?


Thank you @baghagg  .  It’s WG only, no diamonds.


----------



## baghagg

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you @baghagg  .  It’s WG only, no diamonds.


Epi is it special order?  I can't recall knowing this was an option, but I'm no expert lol.  Thank you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

baghagg said:


> Epi is it special order?  I can't recall knowing this was an option, but I'm no expert lol.  Thank you.


@baghagg yes it was.


----------



## jessie_nash

Rhl2987 said:


> Gmop (tonight) and new guilloche/pave (yesterday) bracelets in action.


Beautiful pieces you have!
Can I ask where you got the GMOP 5 motif bracelet? Is that SO? Thanks


----------



## Rhl2987

jessie_nash said:


> Beautiful pieces you have!
> Can I ask where you got the GMOP 5 motif bracelet? Is that SO? Thanks


Thank you! Yes, it was a SO piece.


----------



## lafab

I'm so excited! Here is my new mini frivole pave in yellow gold....


----------



## pbkey

Frivole mini pendant yg to go with the mini yg earrings  such a slippery slope


----------



## designerdiva40

Wearing my new butterfly necklace.


----------



## designerdiva40

VCA and Cartier


----------



## EpiFanatic

designerdiva40 said:


> Wearing my new butterfly necklace.


That butterfly is you.


----------



## PennyD2911

designerdiva40 said:


> VCA and Cartier



Love the VA ring! I have had my eye on a couple of those for awhile.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

designerdiva40 said:


> Wearing my new butterfly necklace.


LOVE THIS!!! Butterfly will be my next purchase!


----------



## disappeared

VCA MOP GHW 5 Motif
Special Order Birkin Malachite/Vert Fonce
Dior Espadrilles


----------



## pbkey

I went to vca to try the Alhambra sweet butterfly - thought to share how the earrings and pendant match up. Frivole mini yg is much more striking but the butterfly sweet is so cute!


----------



## designerdiva40

pbkey said:


> View attachment 4551663
> 
> I went to vca to try the Alhambra sweet butterfly - thought to share how the earrings and pendant match up. Frivole mini yg is much more striking but the butterfly sweet is so cute!



I was thinking of getting the sweet butterfly to go with my new lucky butterfly necklace, I tried them both together and they look gorgeous.
I love those little sweet earrings on you.


----------



## pbkey

designerdiva40 said:


> I was thinking of getting the sweet butterfly to go with my new lucky butterfly necklace, I tried them both together and they look gorgeous.
> I love those little sweet earrings on you.


I am also eyeing the lucky butterfly  enjoy it in good health!


----------



## Kmazz39

Dextersmom said:


> My new rose gold Sweet Alhambra bracelet arrived yesterday and I have added her to my stack today.


Love this! I was looking to add a Sweet Alhambra bracelet to my Cartier Love stack...my Love bracelets are both 16cm to I was curious if you know the sizing on the VCA bracelets you have. On the website, the pictures of the Sweet Alhambra bracelets look like it has a couple different loops for sizing.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kmazz39 said:


> Love this! I was looking to add a Sweet Alhambra bracelet to my Cartier Love stack...my Love bracelets are both 16cm to I was curious if you know the sizing on the VCA bracelets you have. On the website, the pictures of the Sweet Alhambra bracelets look like it has a couple different loops for sizing.


Thank you. My Love is also 16 and the Sweets fit very comfortably and I don't take them off nor can I even feel them.  You are correct, as there are two loops to choose from and mine are both on the smaller one. Hth.


----------



## Kmazz39

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you. My Love is also 16 and the Sweets fit very comfortably and I don't take them off nor can I even feel them.  You are correct, as there are two loops to choose from and mine are both on the smaller one. Hth.


Thank you so much this helps a lot!


----------



## acrowcounted

Total impulse purchase after H left me empty handed this trip...

Vintage Alhambra Pendant in Chalcedony and White Gold 

It looks much more blue-violet in person.


----------



## EpiFanatic

acrowcounted said:


> Total impulse purchase after H left me empty handed this trip...
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Pendant in Chalcedony and White Gold
> 
> It looks much more blue-violet in person.
> View attachment 4555544
> View attachment 4555545
> View attachment 4555546


Beautiful!!  I love chalcedony.


----------



## valnsw

Having a teatime break while waiting for the kids.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> Total impulse purchase after H left me empty handed this trip...
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Pendant in Chalcedony and White Gold
> 
> It looks much more blue-violet in person.
> View attachment 4555544
> View attachment 4555545
> View attachment 4555546


Looks so perfect on you!!!! Great score!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

valnsw said:


> Having a teatime break while waiting for the kids.


Pretty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

disappeared said:


> VCA MOP GHW 5 Motif
> Special Order Birkin Malachite/Vert Fonce
> Dior Espadrilles


Drooling over everything here! Awesome pairings dear!


----------



## MYH

Snagged the little malachite Perlee at Fashionphile whilst shopping with friends. It was a steal in perfect condition.


----------



## Mali_

MYH said:


> Snagged the little malachite Perlee at Fashionphile whilst shopping with friends. It was a steal in perfect condition.


Lovely photo, love everything. Is your K also malachite?


----------



## MYH

Mali_ said:


> Lovely photo, love everything. Is your K also malachite?


Thank you. Yes it is. I’m a Complete sucker for anything malachite


----------



## designerdiva40

MYH said:


> Snagged the little malachite Perlee at Fashionphile whilst shopping with friends. It was a steal in perfect condition.


Wow I love this ring, keep thinking about getting one to stack with my love ring.


----------



## jpezmom

MYH said:


> Snagged the little malachite Perlee at Fashionphile whilst shopping with friends. It was a steal in perfect condition.


Love everything about this photo - your Kelly is beautifully paired with your rings!  Hope you’re doing well!


----------



## lilmegzoe

birkin10600 said:


> Happy Friday everyone![emoji322][emoji324]
> Here's my Van Cleef in action. L/E Lapis Lazuli Holiday pendant and Vintage earrings. Thank you for letting me share![emoji4]
> View attachment 4421542
> View attachment 4421543
> View attachment 4421544


When did you purchase Lapis Lazuli?  Was this the 50th year anniversary special edition?


----------



## MYH

designerdiva40 said:


> Wow I love this ring, keep thinking about getting one to stack with my love ring.



yes do it! I think it would be lovely 



jpezmom said:


> Love everything about this photo - your Kelly is beautifully paired with your rings!  Hope you’re doing well!



I am! Same to you


----------



## designerdiva40

So happy with the bracelet I chose.

I wore it today on its own but I love that I can add it to my other 2 bracelets and wear as a necklace


----------



## 4LV

bored in a meeting. Hehe


----------



## bhurry

Its friday!!  Wearing MOP cartier amulette and VCA Gold MOP together, why not.  Please ignore all the marks on my neck


----------



## bhurry

I wore the onyx HP last week


----------



## bhurry

Stacking my Elizabeth Locke bracelet with VCA Perlee


----------



## runner1234

bhurry said:


> I wore the onyx HP last week


love it! i pair my cartier amulette with my vintage MOP alhambra every day!!



acrowcounted said:


> Total impulse purchase after H left me empty handed this trip...
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Pendant in Chalcedony and White Gold
> 
> It looks much more blue-violet in person.
> View attachment 4555544
> View attachment 4555545
> View attachment 4555546


stunning



4LV said:


> View attachment 4561538
> 
> bored in a meeting. Hehe


omg i die for this color



designerdiva40 said:


> So happy with the bracelet I chose.
> 
> I wore it today on its own but I love that I can add it to my other 2 bracelets and wear as a necklace


so gorgeous!!



MYH said:


> Snagged the little malachite Perlee at Fashionphile whilst shopping with friends. It was a steal in perfect condition.


gorgeous!


----------



## designerdiva40

bhurry said:


> Its friday!!  Wearing MOP cartier amulette and VCA Gold MOP together, why not.  Please ignore all the marks on my neck


Which size is you cartier amulette ? They look great together.


----------



## opadiva

valnsw said:


> Having a teatime break while waiting for the kids.



@valnsw  yours is the most stunning blue agate shade ever!


----------



## bhurry

designerdiva40 said:


> Which size is you cartier amulette ? They look great together.


Hi,

This is the XS model amulette and i believe the chain goes from 14-16 inches


----------



## DS2006

bhurry said:


> Stacking my Elizabeth Locke bracelet with VCA Perlee



Love the perlee bracelets and Elizabeth Locke!  Her 19k gold is so rich looking!


----------



## designerdiva40

bhurry said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the XS model amulette and i believe the chain goes from 14-16 inches



Thank you x I keep thinking about getting an amulette in the XS size, it looks gorgeous layered with your HP.


----------



## bhurry

DS2006 said:


> Love the perlee bracelets and Elizabeth Locke!  Her 19k gold is so rich looking!


Yes , the EL gold is just like golden butter, i love how different her designs are.  Just want to have a variety of different jewelry.


----------



## runner1234

lafab said:


> I'm so excited! Here is my new mini frivole pave in yellow gold....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4549077


beautiful!!


----------



## runner1234

EpiFanatic said:


> Cheers from Joe and the Juice
> View attachment 4546993


beautiful!!



Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4546144
> 
> First VCA piece. Went in planning to get either MOP or YG... but Tiger Eye was the best match for my skin tone. Hopefully will add a malachite someday...


beautiful!!



XCCX said:


> I just love neutrals!
> 
> View attachment 4539450


beautiful!!



Stardust Andromeda said:


> My summer earrings had arrived and I am so thrilled! and a big thank you to the TPFriends who patiently chose with me.
> 
> View attachment 4529939
> View attachment 4529940
> View attachment 4529941
> View attachment 4529942
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529948


beautiful!!



EpiFanatic said:


> Broke my own rule. Stacking my perlee signature
> View attachment 4528647


beautiful!!



Phoenix123 said:


> Having a "Magic" moment!


beautiful!!



couturequeen said:


> VCA at sunset


beautiful!!



Phoenix123 said:


> Getting ready for dinner, with my Magic pave YG earrings.


beautiful!!



padmaraman_1985 said:


> View attachment 4524896


beautiful!!



anitsirk said:


> View attachment 4514976
> 
> Today’s stack featuring Bulgari BZero1 bracelet, and sneaky background slipper


beautiful!!



XCCX said:


> Just added this beauty today..
> 
> View attachment 4518395
> View attachment 4518396
> View attachment 4518397


beautiful!!



hopiko said:


> Sharing a few recent stacks starting with today!


beautiful!!


----------



## runner1234

Rami00 said:


> A girl can dream


beautiful!!



cafecreme15 said:


> Tried on the mini frivole in yellow gold and the signature perlee bracelet on Friday. I had tried on the mini frivole in white gold a few months ago, but surprisingly I think I prefer the yellow! What do you all think?



love everything!!



surfer said:


> View attachment 4513851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixing my two favourites


beautiful!!


----------



## runner1234

surfer said:


> Latest combo- 5 motifs, 10 motifs and 5 motif magic bracelet


beautiful!!



Dimmsumm520 said:


> Didnt really take much photos wearing it
> View attachment 4502847
> View attachment 4502846


beautiful!!



Stardust Andromeda said:


> So summer is here and I am wanting to pick up a pair of earrings - my very first.
> 
> I had visited boutiques in 2 countries and so far, I prefer the Singapore’s collection.
> 
> 2 more countries to go ... I will post photos along the way and would be grateful for any thoughts.
> 
> Singapore collection:
> 
> One pair has a fabulous GMOP on one side and a fabulous WMOP on the other side:
> 
> View attachment 4499100
> View attachment 4499101
> 
> 
> Another pair with great (but not fabulous) GMOPs on both sides.
> 
> View attachment 4499102
> View attachment 4499103


beautiful!!



pbkey said:


> Thanks to all the photos of folks wearing frivole mini earrings, I took the leap and bought my first vca piece. It is so beautiful and understated. Already received compliments for it  sorry for the blur photo though
> View attachment 4494813


beautiful!!



surfer said:


> View attachment 4496456
> View attachment 4496457
> View attachment 4496458
> View attachment 4496459
> View attachment 4496460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks to a VCA angel who hopefully will become a friend, I got this beauty today to add to my 10 motif collection.
> 
> Also, purists please don’t get mad at me but I finally did my earrings conversion (from holiday pendants).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


beautiful!!



VCA21 said:


> View attachment 4495627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a bit of red.


beautiful!!



couturequeen said:


> Feeling blue!


beautiful!!



BWM said:


> My latest VCA acquisition:


beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night.


----------



## innerpeace85

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.


Love your Chanel reissue


----------



## Dextersmom

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Love your Chanel reissue


Thank you.


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## surfer

Guilloche in action


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4564632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guilloche in action


SO stunning and elegant.


----------



## lisawhit

Today’s stack


----------



## Rami00




----------



## surfer

Notorious Pink said:


> SO stunning and elegant.


Awe thank you!


----------



## jimmie staton

Rami00 said:


>


Love the VCA... Hot bag too !
"J!m"


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


>


Looooooooooove


----------



## MYH

surfer said:


> View attachment 4564632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guilloche in action


Your top and earrings are a match made in heaven!


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> View attachment 4564632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guilloche in action


These earrings were made for this dress or vice versa ... what a stunning picture!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.


So beautifully paired with your reissue!


----------



## surfer

MYH said:


> Your top and earrings are a match made in heaven!


Thank you! Here’s the whole outfit


----------



## Dextersmom

eternallove4bag said:


> So beautifully paired with your reissue!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing every VCA piece I own today.  Now I am plotting which RHR to add to the mix.


----------



## TankerToad

Rami00 said:


>


YES,  PLEASE!


----------



## innerpeace85

MOP Vintage earrings + Pave pendant


----------



## Hobbiezm

Vintage alhambra bracelets and rose gold perlee bracelet from last weekend


----------



## nycmamaofone

My new Perlee Signature Ring in YG for my birthday .


----------



## innerpeace85

nycmamaofone said:


> My new Perlee Signature Ring in YG for my birthday .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566802
> View attachment 4566805
> View attachment 4566806


Congrats!! Happy birthday!


----------



## nycmamaofone

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Congrats!! Happy birthday!



Thanks babe!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

And this isn’t mine...yet.


----------



## jimmie staton

nycmamaofone said:


> My new Perlee Signature Ring in YG for my birthday .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566802
> View attachment 4566805
> View attachment 4566806


Happy Happy Birthday nycmamaofone !
"J!m"


----------



## zenith

Happy to share my new cosmos earrings (small). Had a hard time deciding between this and the 3-flower frivole earrings.


----------



## Mali_

zenith said:


> Happy to share my new cosmos earrings (small). Had a hard time deciding between this and the 3-flower frivole earrings.


They’re lovely. I can’t believe they’re small. Wow.


----------



## loves

I guess this can be considered an action pic
Artwork @leonlollipop.art


----------



## nycmamaofone

jimmie staton said:


> Happy Happy Birthday nycmamaofone !
> "J!m"



Thanks Jim!!


----------



## jimmie staton

nycmamaofone said:


> Thanks Jim!!


honored... wishing you the very best... and may all your dreams come true.
"J!m"


----------



## zenith

I thought I’ll post the pic of the 3 flower mini frivole, frivole pave and 3 flower Socrate earrings which I tried at the boutique. Although I picked the cosmos first, the 3-flower mini frivole is still on my wishlist!


----------



## cafecreme15

zenith said:


> I thought I’ll post the pic of the 3 flower mini frivole, frivole pave and 3 flower Socrate earrings which I tried at the boutique. Although I picked the cosmos first, the 3-flower mini frivole is still on my wishlist!


All are beautiful on you!


----------



## cafecreme15

After a couple of months of deliberating, I’ve decided to pull the trigger and purchase the yellow gold mini frivole for my first VCA purchase! I love how classic it is, and that you don’t see it everywhere. Will be purchasing in a couple of weeks when I’m able to take the day off work and make it a whole fun event!


----------



## innerpeace85

Off to the ban island for 2019!!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Just purchased the Perlee malachite ring to go with some of my bags. Wasn’t entirely sure about this particular malachite stone - it’s not entirely even with the stripes like some of the others, but the perlee malachite has been hit or miss. Anyway...happy to add it to the collection! Would love to see others from this new line.


----------



## HADASSA

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Off to the ban island for 2019!!
> View attachment 4568250


Guilloche? This set looks  Can't tell details... Do you find that the Guilloche earrings and the VA Pave serve the same purpose?


----------



## innerpeace85

HADASSA said:


> Guilloche? This set looks  Can't tell details... Do you find that the Guilloche earrings and the VA Pave serve the same purpose?


Yes it is the Guilloche set!! 
To me pave is classic while Guilloche is more modern/edgy. Here is Guilloche next to pave pendant :


----------



## HADASSA

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Yes it is the Guilloche set!!
> To me pave is classic while Guilloche is more modern/edgy. Here is Guilloche next to pave pendant :
> View attachment 4568324


I don't own a pair of VA earrings and trying to decide if the Guilloche earrings won't be too much bling and can go well with my other Alhambra pieces.


----------



## luckylove

cafecreme15 said:


> After a couple of months of deliberating, I’ve decided to pull the trigger and purchase the yellow gold mini frivole for my first VCA purchase! I love how classic it is, and that you don’t see it everywhere. Will be purchasing in a couple of weeks when I’m able to take the day off work and make it a whole fun event!



It looks beautiful on you! Congratulations on your first VCA piece!


----------



## cafecreme15

luckylove said:


> It looks beautiful on you! Congratulations on your first VCA piece!


 Thank you! Very excited to share more action pictures in the future once it is finally mine!


----------



## Hobbiezm

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Off to the ban island for 2019!!
> View attachment 4568250


The time is worth the crime Absolutely stunning!


----------



## EpiFanatic

My blue agate with a tiny pop of carnelian...


----------



## innerpeace85

HADASSA said:


> I don't own a pair of VA earrings and trying to decide if the Guilloche earrings won't be too much bling and can go well with my other Alhambra pieces.


Guilloche  and even the vintage pave earrings isn't too much bling and I wear both of them to work on a regular basis.


----------



## HADASSA

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Guilloche  and even the vintage pave earrings isn't too much bling and I wear both of them to work on a regular basis.


Thank you padma   - I have the VA pave pendant but I am not matchy matchy, so was looking for a nice complement.

Pics don't show the actual beauty of these pieces so I guess I will have to try the Guilloche in person.


----------



## Dextersmom

EpiFanatic said:


> My blue agate with a tiny pop of carnelian...
> View attachment 4568473


They look gorgeous together.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Dextersmom said:


> They look gorgeous together.


Thank you @Dextersmom. I do so love them together. I’m tempted to get a carnelian 5 motif but am loving this little guy and don’t want to spoil the effect.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> After a couple of months of deliberating, I’ve decided to pull the trigger and purchase the yellow gold mini frivole for my first VCA purchase! I love how classic it is, and that you don’t see it everywhere. Will be purchasing in a couple of weeks when I’m able to take the day off work and make it a whole fun event!


Such a beautiful piece! I’m so happy for you, you will get lots of enjoyment (and use) from it!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

cafecreme15 said:


> After a couple of months of deliberating, I’ve decided to pull the trigger and purchase the yellow gold mini frivole for my first VCA purchase! I love how classic it is, and that you don’t see it everywhere. Will be purchasing in a couple of weeks when I’m able to take the day off work and make it a whole fun event!


I love the mini frivole, does it move on the chain or is it fixed like the vintage Alhambra pendents?


----------



## chiaoapple

Happy weekend all~  "Mixing metals" with the Constance gold "H"!


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> Happy weekend all~  "Mixing metals" with the Constance gold "H"!
> View attachment 4568736


Aaaaah GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

chiaoapple said:


> Happy weekend all~  "Mixing metals" with the Constance gold "H"!
> View attachment 4568736


Drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## SDC2003

WillWork4Fashion said:


> Just purchased the Perlee malachite ring to go with some of my bags. Wasn’t entirely sure about this particular malachite stone - it’s not entirely even with the stripes like some of the others, but the perlee malachite has been hit or miss. Anyway...happy to add it to the collection! Would love to see others from this new line.



Beautiful! I plan to get this for myself for Christmas. I have noticed that the striations vary for each ring. Some are more visible than others and I think that is what makes this ring unique.


----------



## nycmamaofone

WillWork4Fashion said:


> Just purchased the Perlee malachite ring to go with some of my bags. Wasn’t entirely sure about this particular malachite stone - it’s not entirely even with the stripes like some of the others, but the perlee malachite has been hit or miss. Anyway...happy to add it to the collection! Would love to see others from this new line.



Wow, it makes such a presence!! I’m eyeing the Perlee malachite pendant or earrings since I love green.


----------



## Gracilan

nycmamaofone said:


> Wow, it makes such a presence!! I’m eyeing the Perlee malachite pendant or earrings since I love green.




   Beautiful ring! Wish VCA offered it in YG/Carnelian or YG/Onyx combo


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

nycmamaofone said:


> Wow, it makes such a presence!! I’m eyeing the Perlee malachite pendant or earrings since I love green.



Thanks! I really like this new perlee line and it’s so wearable! The S.A. has the pendant if you want her info. I know some were having a difficult time tracking it down. The stone is beautiful in the pendant I saw. 



Gracilan said:


> Beautiful ring! Wish VCA offered it in YG/Carnelian or YG/Onyx combo


 Thanks!! 
I was thinking the same thing about the YG for these stones! Maybe they can be special ordered. VCA seems more open to orders these days!


----------



## nicole0612

Gracilan said:


> Beautiful ring! Wish VCA offered it in YG/Carnelian or YG/Onyx combo


Other members please correct me if I am wrong, but I think the combinations were yellow gold carnelian, yellow gold malachite, and white gold turquoise. So you might be in luck with the carnelian.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

SDC2003 said:


> Beautiful! I plan to get this for myself for Christmas. I have noticed that the striations vary for each ring. Some are more visible than others and I think that is what makes this ring unique.



Thank you! I am actually trying to exchange the ring for a different malachite stone, since the dark uneven line is bugging me. My SA is so awesome she is trying to get the factory to send me a photo before they transfer a new one into the store. Getting the right stone makes such a difference. I highly recommend this ring! I was originally planning on the magic malachite but like the perlee better for daily use.


----------



## DS2006

nicole0612 said:


> Other members please correct me if I am wrong, but I think the combinations were yellow gold carnelian, yellow gold malachite, and white gold turquoise. So you might be in luck with the carnelian.



I believe it is rose gold and carnelian. Correct on the others.

I noticed after posting the other day about my turquoise perlee earrings that the malachite and carnelian are both quite a bit less expensive than the turquoise. Makes them tempting!


----------



## nicole0612

DS2006 said:


> I believe it is rose gold and carnelian. Correct on the others.
> 
> I noticed after posting the other day about my turquoise perlee earrings that the malachite and carnelian are both quite a bit less expensive than the turquoise. Makes them tempting!


Thank you! VCA RG and YG look so similar I just assumed it was YG, thank you for the correction! I completely agree, the prices for this line are so good that it’s extremely tempting.


----------



## ivy1026

New in


----------



## DS2006

WillWork4Fashion said:


> Thank you! I am actually trying to exchange the ring for a different malachite stone, since the dark uneven line is bugging me. My SA is so awesome she is trying to get the factory to send me a photo before they transfer a new one into the store. Getting the right stone makes such a difference. I highly recommend this ring! I was originally planning on the magic malachite but like the perlee better for daily use.



Did the SA explain about malachite being soft and that you'll need to take special care of it in a ring?  Here's a gem page that tells about it including care instructions, and they recommend it more for earrings and pendants for daily wear and only occasional wear for rings.

https://www.gemselect.com/gem-info/malachite/malachite-info.php


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone here have experience with caring for tiger eye stone? I'm only just now about to purchase my first VCA piece (mini frivole YG pendant) but already have an eye toward my next purchase! Thinking of the vintage Alhambra tiger eye bracelet.


----------



## uhpharm01

cafecreme15 said:


> After a couple of months of deliberating, I’ve decided to pull the trigger and purchase the yellow gold mini frivole for my first VCA purchase! I love how classic it is, and that you don’t see it everywhere. Will be purchasing in a couple of weeks when I’m able to take the day off work and make it a whole fun event!


that is so cute


----------



## JeanGranger

sweet alhambra bracelet xo


----------



## DreamingPink

Mai1981 said:


> View attachment 4572575
> 
> 
> sweet alhambra bracelet xo


LOVE!! 
What a gorgeous bracelet! Do the motifs flip around tho?


----------



## etoupebirkin

GMOP 16-motif and Guilloche earrings.


----------



## innerpeace85

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4572790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMOP 16-motif and Guilloche earrings.


Beautiful!!


----------



## floridamama

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4572790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMOP 16-motif and Guilloche earrings.


That necklace looks stunning on you!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Perlee Signature Ring with Cartier Love Cuff and Juste Un Clou.


----------



## Rami00

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4572790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMOP 16-motif and Guilloche earrings.


Just Beautiful!


----------



## JeanGranger

MiniNavy said:


> LOVE!!
> What a gorgeous bracelet! Do the motifs flip around tho?



Occasionally they flip around but with the motif clasped the way I have it rarely does it flip


----------



## DreamingPink

Mai1981 said:


> Occasionally they flip around but with the motif clasped the way I have it rarely does it flip


Thanks, and please don't enable lol


----------



## innerpeace85

Pave YG Frivole earrings+ YG Frivole ring


----------



## Phoenix123

MiniNavy said:


> LOVE!!
> What a gorgeous bracelet! Do the motifs flip around tho?



I had this and the motifs constantly flipped which drove me bonkers, to the point that I ended up selling it.


----------



## jimmie staton

chiaoapple said:


> Happy weekend all~  "Mixing metals" with the Constance gold "H"!
> View attachment 4568736


Sublime !
"J!m"


----------



## nycmamaofone

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Pave YG Frivole earrings+ YG Frivole ring
> View attachment 4574196
> 
> View attachment 4574197



Parma, these pieces are gorgeous on you!! Can I ask about the Frivole ring? Do you wear it only on special occasions or everyday? Does it scratch easily? Any regrets?


----------



## innerpeace85

nycmamaofone said:


> Parma, these pieces are gorgeous on you!! Can I ask about the Frivole ring? Do you wear it only on special occasions or everyday? Does it scratch easily? Any regrets?


Thank you!
I have had my Frivole BTF ring for about a month now. I have been wearing them to work and on weekends and I haven't had a scratch on it yet. Extremely happy with the ring so far. If you have any further questions you can DM me and I am happy to help!


----------



## nycmamaofone

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Thank you!
> I have had my Frivole BTF ring for about a month now. I have been wearing them to work and on weekends and I haven't had a scratch on it yet. Extremely happy with the ring so far. If you have any further questions you can DM me and I am happy to help!



Thanks for your reply!! This is so helpful. I’m debating between the large earrings and the ring. Both are gorgeous but I have to pick one.


----------



## innerpeace85

nycmamaofone said:


> Thanks for your reply!! This is so helpful. I’m debating between the large earrings and the ring. Both are gorgeous but I have to pick one.


Both are gorgeous and can't go wrong with either. ❤️
Being an earrings person, I vote for the earrings - I think they would have more presence.


----------



## hopiko

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4572790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMOP 16-motif and Guilloche earrings.


Stunning on you!  Love your MAGIC!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Date night without the baby!


----------



## Yodabest

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing every VCA piece I own today.  Now I am plotting which RHR to add to the mix.



Lovely! 
Two questions for you!
1- which Alhambra necklace is that below the holiday pendant? 
2- how do you like stacking the sweet Alhambra 6 station with the love? does it scratch the love at all? Considering it for myself, it’s so beautiful. 

TIA!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

PC1984 said:


> Lovely!
> Two questions for you!
> 1- which Alhambra necklace is that below the holiday pendant?
> 2- how do you like stacking the sweet Alhambra 6 station with the love? does it scratch the love at all? Considering it for myself, it’s so beautiful.
> 
> TIA!!!


Thank you.  The necklace is the VA MOP and I had the chain lengthened to 18 inches.  I am wearing 2 sweet bracelets; in MOP and the other in rose gold.  They do not scratch my Love bracelet at all.  I wanted to have bracelets that I could wear and leave on 24/7 (because my DH cannot help me take them on and off).  So I leave these on at all times and they sometimes get a little tangled with each other (but not with my Love), but I find them easy to untangle plus they are so lightweight that I can't even feel them... and I like that. HTH.


----------



## Yodabest

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you.  The necklace is the VA MOP and I had the chain lengthened to 18 inches.  I am wearing 2 sweet bracelets; in MOP and the other in rose gold.  They do not scratch my Love bracelet at all.  I wanted to have bracelets that I could wear and leave on 24/7 (because my DH cannot help me take them on and off).  So I leave these on at all times and they sometimes get a little tangled with each other (but not with my Love), but I find them easy to untangle plus they are so lightweight that I can't even feel them... and I like that. HTH.



love!! What a fun idea getting the single motif lengthened to stack with shorter pieces. I’ll need to go to the boutique and play around. 

I zoomed in and realized it looked like the sweet 6 motif but really was two sweets stacked  I stack the sweet butterfly and heart with my love bracelet. I do wish they were a link or two smaller but not enough to actually do anything about it. Hoping to add the 6 station sweet at some point too. 

Thanks for the response!


----------



## surfer

My new love for turquoise brought me to them but also got me to meet up with a lovely member from this group in person which made it more special!


----------



## hopiko

surfer said:


> View attachment 4576482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new love for turquoise brought me to them but also got me to meet up with a lovely member from this group in person which made it more special!


Congrats!  This looks stunning on you!!!


----------



## surfer

hopiko said:


> Congrats!  This looks stunning on you!!!


Thanks so much! Really love them all.


----------



## Phoenix123

surfer said:


> View attachment 4576482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new love for turquoise brought me to them but also got me to meet up with a lovely member from this group in person which made it more special!



Awww!  Right back atcha!


----------



## darling*lucia

surfer said:


> View attachment 4576482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new love for turquoise brought me to them but also got me to meet up with a lovely member from this group in person which made it more special!


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## seasounds

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4472748



Hey @gagabag, just wondering how you're enjoying all your pretty turquoise perlee pieces.  Would love more action shots! 

Question: Do you find that the perlee necklace has a tendency to twist?  Is it comfortable to wear?

Thanks so much.  Really loving the beautiful blue!


----------



## gagabag

seasounds said:


> Hey @gagabag, just wondering how you're enjoying all your pretty turquoise perlee pieces.  Would love more action shots!
> 
> Question: Do you find that the perlee necklace has a tendency to twist?  Is it comfortable to wear?
> 
> Thanks so much.  Really loving the beautiful blue!


I love them! I have now gotten used to wearing the alpha backs. For the necklace, I make sure it’s untwisted first before wearing it and it stays that way. I love this set so much that I am thinking of getting the malachite set as well


----------



## seasounds

gagabag said:


> I love them! I have now gotten used to wearing the alpha backs. For the necklace, I make sure it’s untwisted first before wearing it and it stays that way. I love this set so much that I am thinking of getting the malachite set as well


Thanks for your quick response!  I'm eyeing both the necklace and the ring.  Turquoise is my birth stone!


----------



## sbelle

I don’t really post action shots anymore but couldn’t resist this one because I love these earrings much.

Medium Cosmos with onyx.


----------



## cafecreme15

sbelle said:


> I don’t really post action shots anymore but couldn’t resist this one because I love these earrings much.
> 
> Medium Cosmos with onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579936


Gorgeous on you! And they match perfectly with your jacket.


----------



## innerpeace85

sbelle said:


> I don’t really post action shots anymore but couldn’t resist this one because I love these earrings much.
> 
> Medium Cosmos with onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579936


Very pretty!!


----------



## ccfun

sbelle said:


> I don’t really post action shots anymore but couldn’t resist this one because I love these earrings much.
> 
> Medium Cosmos with onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579936



Wow so gorrrrrrrgeous!!!


----------



## lisawhit

Weekend fun.....gold perlee small hoops, gold 20 vintage Alhambra, and pink sevres holiday pendant


----------



## kimber418

Love these!  They look great on you Sbelle!


----------



## jpezmom

lisawhit said:


> Weekend fun.....gold perlee small hoops, gold 20 vintage Alhambra, and pink sevres holiday pendant


Beautiful!  I love the way you mix and match your VCA pieces.  They are so versatile!


----------



## lisawhit

jpezmom said:


> Beautiful!  I love the way you mix and match your VCA pieces.  They are so versatile!


thank you


----------



## kimber418

lisawhit said:


> Weekend fun.....gold perlee small hoops, gold 20 vintage Alhambra, and pink sevres holiday pendant


lisawhit,
Love this!  The gold perlee small hoops are my favorite earrings.  They are so fun & easy to wear.


----------



## pbkey

Went to vca to try the btf and single motif frivole rings - love the btf


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> lisawhit,
> Love this!  The gold perlee small hoops are my favorite earrings.  They are so fun & easy to wear.


I love them so much too!  I wear the perlee small hoops more than any other earrings.   They have been rested too...so sad


----------



## pixiesparkle

Wore my 2019 Holiday pendant for the first time yesterday


----------



## cafecreme15

pixiesparkle said:


> Wore my 2019 Holiday pendant for the first time yesterday


Beautiful! Has this year’s holiday pendant come out yet?


----------



## loves

Loving my WG Onyx Magic earrings.
My question is how do I clean the Onyx? It is all smudgy at the moment. The store ran out of the cleaning kit.


----------



## DreamingPink

Phoenix123 said:


> I had this and the motifs constantly flipped which drove me bonkers, to the point that I ended up selling it.


Thank you for sharing your experience


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful! Has this year’s holiday pendant come out yet?



Yes, you can buy it now, it was openly released on Oct 1!


----------



## pixiesparkle

cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful! Has this year’s holiday pendant come out yet?


Yes it was officially launched worldwide on 1st of October and still available now =)


----------



## lisawhit

jpezmom said:


> Beautiful!  I love the way you mix and match your VCA pieces.  They are so versatile!


thank you


----------



## designerdiva40

In action with my baby


----------



## cafecreme15

Finally mine and I’m obsessed! Thank you to @Notorious Pink for pointing me in the direction of a lovely SA!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Finally mine and I’m obsessed! Thank you to @Notorious Pink for pointing me in the direction of a lovely SA!


It’s sooooo gorgeous on you!  Congratulations, I am so thrilled it worked out!


----------



## lisawhit

It’s a crimson kinda weekend....any SEC fans out there?


----------



## SilverBen

lisawhit said:


> It’s a crimson kinda weekend....any SEC fans out there?


roll tide roll!!! perfect bag and jewelry combo for this weekend!


----------



## lisawhit

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> roll tide roll!!! perfect bag and jewelry combo for this weekend!


Thanks and I can not wait for the game tomorrow!


----------



## nycmamaofone

cafecreme15 said:


> Finally mine and I’m obsessed! Thank you to @Notorious Pink for pointing me in the direction of a lovely SA!



It’s beautiful! May I ask what size your necklace is?


----------



## cafecreme15

nycmamaofone said:


> It’s beautiful! May I ask what size your necklace is?


Thank you! This is the mini.


----------



## DreamingPink

pixiesparkle said:


> Wore my 2019 Holiday pendant for the first time yesterday


It looks great on white outfit!!


----------



## surfer

More blue toned spamming


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4586313
> View attachment 4586314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More blue toned spamming


Omg that necklace


----------



## DreamingPink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4586313
> View attachment 4586314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More blue toned spamming


Love! You always have the pretties pieces!!


----------



## nicole0612

Last sunny day of the year has passed in Seattle! GMOP showing rainbows


----------



## surfer

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4587312
> 
> 
> Last sunny day of the year has passed in Seattle! GMOP showing rainbows


Ooh those are special order right Nicole?? Pg or yg??


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4587312
> 
> 
> Last sunny day of the year has passed in Seattle! GMOP showing rainbows


How stunning! Love GMOP!


----------



## rk4265

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4587312
> 
> 
> Last sunny day of the year has passed in Seattle! GMOP showing rainbows


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## etoupebirkin

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4587312
> 
> 
> Last sunny day of the year has passed in Seattle! GMOP showing rainbows


LOVE!!!


----------



## rk4265

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4587312
> 
> 
> Last sunny day of the year has passed in Seattle! GMOP showing rainbows


 Can I ask how much they were?


----------



## hers4eva

pixiesparkle said:


> Wore my 2019 Holiday pendant for the first time yesterday





It’s so beautiful 
Can you please share it’s price?


----------



## pixiesparkle

hers4eva said:


> It’s so beautiful
> Can you please share it’s price?


Thank you. It is a gorgeous blue indeed. 
I bought it in Paris, 3600 eur including tax.


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> Ooh those are special order right Nicole?? Pg or yg??





gagabag said:


> How stunning! Love GMOP!





rk4265 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.





etoupebirkin said:


> LOVE!!!


Thank you ladies, you are very sweet and made me smile!


----------



## nicole0612

rk4265 said:


> Can I ask how much they were?



I will PM you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4587312
> 
> 
> Last sunny day of the year has passed in Seattle! GMOP showing rainbows


These are stunning on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> View attachment 4586313
> View attachment 4586314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More blue toned spamming


The blues suit you so well!


----------



## eternallove4bag

I thought this was more of a shot meant for Hermes forum but I think this fits in well here too don’t you think?


----------



## cafecreme15

eternallove4bag said:


> I thought this was more of a shot meant for Hermes forum but I think this fits in well here too don’t you think?


Just gorgeous! First shot belongs in a magazine!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cafecreme15 said:


> Just gorgeous! First shot belongs in a magazine!


Aww thank you so much! My love for VCA and H might help me find an alternative profession


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> These are stunning on you!



Thank you!!


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> I thought this was more of a shot meant for Hermes forum but I think this fits in well here too don’t you think?



What beautiful photos and images of parts of your collection! So glad you posted it here as well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> What beautiful photos and images of parts of your collection! So glad you posted it here as well.


Thank you so much! Hard for me to decide which brand pulls at my heart strings more between H and VCA.. so anytime I can combine my love for both I take the opportunity


----------



## Tangeria

eternallove4bag said:


> I thought this was more of a shot meant for Hermes forum but I think this fits in well here too don’t you think?



Omg the first picture is just perfect. Love it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tangeria said:


> Omg the first picture is just perfect. Love it.


Thank you so much


----------



## 7777777

eternallove4bag said:


> I thought this was more of a shot meant for Hermes forum but I think this fits in well here too don’t you think?


I want everything on first photo! Lol


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> I thought this was more of a shot meant for Hermes forum but I think this fits in well here too don’t you think?


Beautiful
Your H and VCA collection is to die for!!


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4587312
> 
> 
> Last sunny day of the year has passed in Seattle! GMOP showing rainbows


Beautiful Nicole! Is this special order? Thanks


----------



## eternallove4bag

7777777 said:


> I want everything on first photo! Lol


Thank you! It showcases what a ping pong I am when it comes to my love for both brands 


padmaraman_1985 said:


> Beautiful
> Your H and VCA collection is to die for!!


Thank you so much! You know through all our talks how obsessed I am with both brands


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4587312
> 
> 
> Last sunny day of the year has passed in Seattle! GMOP showing rainbows


These are stunning!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Attempting layering for the first time with my mini frivole. Think I need an Alhambra pendant to help out!


----------



## nicole0612

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Beautiful Nicole! Is this special order? Thanks



Thank you, yes! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> These are stunning!!



Thank you! They would be beautiful on you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Attempting layering for the first time with my mini frivole. Think I need an Alhambra pendant to help out!


Actually, I really like these together on you.


----------



## cafecreme15

Notorious Pink said:


> Actually, I really like these together on you.


----------



## CocoHunny

taking the clover ring out for a spin.....


----------



## eternallove4bag

cafecreme15 said:


> Attempting layering for the first time with my mini frivole. Think I need an Alhambra pendant to help out!


Girl that looks amazing on you! I never thought about layering pendants before but it looks so cool!


----------



## eternallove4bag

CocoHunny said:


> taking the clover ring out for a spin.....


Beautiful! Twins on both


----------



## CocoHunny

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! Twins on both



Thank you. Perlee Clover bracelet is early on my 2020 wishlist. However, its "pending that my DH sees me wearing all the pieces I already own and not hoarding/stashed away in the safe."


----------



## cafecreme15

eternallove4bag said:


> Girl that looks amazing on you! I never thought about layering pendants before but it looks so cool!


Thank you!! Have my SA to thank for the inspiration. It can be tricky to get the  comparative length and thickness of the chains right.


----------



## Notorious Pink

CocoHunny said:


> Thank you. Perlee Clover bracelet is early on my 2020 wishlist. However, its "pending that my DH sees me wearing all the pieces I already own and not hoarding/stashed away in the safe."


I hear ya!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

CocoHunny said:


> Thank you. Perlee Clover bracelet is early on my 2020 wishlist. However, its "pending that my DH sees me wearing all the pieces I already own and not hoarding/stashed away in the safe."


I hope you get the Perlee Clover bracelet soon! That’s my HG piece of jewelry and have to say the ‘matchy mathcy’ in me does a little dance every time I wear the clover perlee ring and the matching bracelet together


----------



## Phoenix123

At the VCA boutique today, picking up this GORGEOUS RdN and also wearing my Magic pave YG earrings.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> At the VCA boutique today, picking up this GORGEOUS RdN and also wearing my Magic pave YG earrings.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Phoenix123 said:


> At the VCA boutique today, picking up this GORGEOUS RdN and also wearing my Magic pave YG earrings.


Major love!


----------



## Misskate98

Here's my second VCA piece.  I also have a yellow gold 5 motif bracelet. The picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## lisawhit

My daughter (black onyx), grand daughter (pink sevres), and myself (gold MOP) all wearing holiday pendants


----------



## 911snowball

Beautiful family!  What a lovely photo of the generations- very special!


----------



## Dextersmom

lisawhit said:


> My daughter (black onyx), grand daughter (pink sevres), and myself (gold MOP) all wearing holiday pendants


Gorgeous trio and thank you for sharing this beautiful photo.


----------



## HADASSA

LVELY family Christmas pic @lisawhit . 

Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## Notorious Pink

lisawhit said:


> My daughter (black onyx), grand daughter (pink sevres), and myself (gold MOP) all wearing holiday pendants


Beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## lisawhit

Notorious Pink said:


> Beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing!!!



Thank you all for you kind words.   .....  I was putting on my jewelry before we left for an afternoon outing.   I put on the gold MOP pendant and my daughter said, "I want to wear one"  then my grand daughter said, " I want to wear one too".


----------



## lisawhit

HADASSA said:


> LVELY family Christmas pic @lisawhit .
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone


Thank you   It was fun wearing them today!


----------



## lisawhit

911snowball said:


> Beautiful family!  What a lovely photo of the generations- very special!


Thank you and we had so much fun!


----------



## lisawhit

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous trio and thank you for sharing this beautiful photo.


Thank you so much!


----------



## nicole0612

lisawhit said:


> Thank you all for you kind words.   .....  I was putting on my jewelry before we left for an afternoon outing.   I put on the gold MOP pendant and my daughter said, "I want to wear one"  then my grand daughter said, " I want to wear one too".



That is really sweet and touching. I have this dream for myself! But I keep having sons! [emoji28]


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

lisawhit said:


> Thank you all for you kind words.   .....  I was putting on my jewelry before we left for an afternoon outing.   I put on the gold MOP pendant and my daughter said, "I want to wear one"  then my grand daughter said, " I want to wear one too".


Such a heartwarming story! And one is never too young to start a VCA collection.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lisawhit said:


> My daughter (black onyx), grand daughter (pink sevres), and myself (gold MOP) all wearing holiday pendants


This is a picture that needs to be framed and put front and center in your home! I mean seriously three gorgeous ladies wearing classic pieces! It can’t get more beautiful  than that


----------



## MyDogTink

lisawhit said:


> Thank you all for you kind words.   .....  I was putting on my jewelry before we left for an afternoon outing.   I put on the gold MOP pendant and my daughter said, "I want to wear one"  then my grand daughter said, " I want to wear one too".



You taught them well! Beautiful holiday photo!


----------



## lisawhit

MyDogTink said:


> You taught them well! Beautiful holiday photo!





cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA makes chalcedony in YG? I think I’ve only seen WG.





nicole0612 said:


> That is really sweet and touching. I have this dream for myself! But I keep having sons! [emoji28]





Stardust Andromeda said:


> Such a heartwarming story! And one is never too young to start a VCA collection.





eternallove4bag said:


> This is a picture that needs to be framed and put front and center in your home! I mean seriously three gorgeous ladies wearing classic pieces! It can’t get more beautiful  than that





MyDogTink said:


> You taught them well! Beautiful holiday photo!



Such kind words, thank you so much!


----------



## hers4eva

designerdiva40 said:


> In action with my baby




 Lovely 
Who makes the last bracelet on your wrist .. the bracelet on the bottom of your picture?
Thank you


----------



## nicole0612

hers4eva said:


> Lovely
> Who makes the last bracelet on your wrist .. the bracelet on the bottom of your picture?
> Thank you



Not OP, but her other 3 bracelets are Cartier. The bottom bracelet is the Cartier Love bracelet.


----------



## designerdiva40

hers4eva said:


> Lovely
> Who makes the last bracelet on your wrist .. the bracelet on the bottom of your picture?
> Thank you


Hi the other 3 bracelets are Cartier, the other one is VCA


----------



## TankerToad

Who says it doesn’t go with EVERYTHING?


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Who says it doesn’t go with EVERYTHING?


Gorrrrrrrrrgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Bee-licious

I never used to be a yellow gold kind of girl until I fell head over heels in love with VCA! Here are the large YG frivole earrings and the guilloche 10 motifs worn as a choker (I tend to like it as a choker for casual attire but I make sure not to clasp it too tightly)


----------



## izzyParis

TankerToad said:


> Who says it doesn’t go with EVERYTHING?


Love your flowerlace pendant!


----------



## TankerToad

izzyParis said:


> Love your flowerlace pendant!


Thank you ! So pleased with it ✨


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bee-licious said:


> I never used to be a yellow gold kind of girl until I fell head over heels in love with VCA! Here are the large YG frivole earrings and the guilloche 10 motifs worn as a choker (I tend to like it as a choker for casual attire but I make sure not to clasp it too tightly)


This looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Bee-licious said:


> I never used to be a yellow gold kind of girl until I fell head over heels in love with VCA! Here are the large YG frivole earrings and the guilloche 10 motifs worn as a choker (I tend to like it as a choker for casual attire but I make sure not to clasp it too tightly)


You are so pretty and the pieces are just stunning on you.


----------



## Phoenix123

TankerToad said:


> Who says it doesn’t go with EVERYTHING?



LOVE this!!

I tried on the ring and was swooooning....


----------



## Bee-licious

@Notorious Pink and @Stardust Andromeda, thank you ladies! VCA is highly addictive. I find myself thinking about my next piece constantly.... When will it end (for my wallet’s sake)?!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bee-licious said:


> @Notorious Pink and @Stardust Andromeda, thank you ladies! VCA is highly addictive. I find myself thinking about my next piece constantly.... When will it end (for my wallet’s sake)?!


Ha, probably never!!!


----------



## Misskate98

Does anyone have a picture of a yellow gold pave mini frivole layered with yellow gold mother of pearl vintage alhambra necklace?  I want to order the mini pave frivole for my next purchase, but I would like to see it layered with my existing necklace.  Thank you in advance for photos.  I'm not near a store where I can try the pieces on in person.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Today is UAE’s 48th birthday
Hence the colours of the UAE flag


----------



## TankerToad

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Today is UAE’s 48th birthday
> Hence the colours of the UAE flag


That is incredible !!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## eternallove4bag

Bee-licious said:


> I never used to be a yellow gold kind of girl until I fell head over heels in love with VCA! Here are the large YG frivole earrings and the guilloche 10 motifs worn as a choker (I tend to like it as a choker for casual attire but I make sure not to clasp it too tightly)


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

XCCX said:


> View attachment 4604838


Love matching bracelet and chanel


----------



## XCCX

eternallove4bag said:


> Love matching bracelet and chanel



The best combo!


----------



## Phoenix123

At VCA today, trying out...things...haha.  I must say this TQ RdN is now topping my list as my most coveted/most adored piece! 

I wear her as much as I can - CPW is gonna be 1 cent per day at this rate!

(I never really understood the appeal of TQ until now...now, I am totally in love! lol).


----------



## Phoenix123

One more...getting ready to go out..


----------



## Rami00

@Phoenix123  It's a stunning piece! You wear it sooo well.


----------



## Phoenix123

Rami00 said:


> @Phoenix123  It's a stunning piece! You wear it sooo well.



Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> One more...getting ready to go out..


Honestly it looks PHENOMENAL on you!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> Honestly it looks PHENOMENAL on you!!!!!



Thank you.  You're too kind!


----------



## birkin10600

Phoenix123 said:


> One more...getting ready to go out..


So pretty on you![emoji7]


----------



## Phoenix123

birkin10600 said:


> So pretty on you![emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Phoenix123 said:


> At VCA today, trying out...things...haha.  I must say this TQ RdN is now topping my list as my most coveted/most adored piece!
> 
> I wear her as much as I can - CPW is gonna be 1 cent per day at this rate!
> 
> (I never really understood the appeal of TQ until now...now, I am totally in love! lol).


Looks made for you! Beautiful!


----------



## Phoenix123

eternallove4bag said:


> Looks made for you! Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

Love this easy, classic combo. Gold 10 + 5, gold and diamond earclips.


----------



## VCALoverNY

lisawhit said:


> Thank you all for you kind words.   .....  I was putting on my jewelry before we left for an afternoon outing.   I put on the gold MOP pendant and my daughter said, "I want to wear one"  then my grand daughter said, " I want to wear one too".



Oh, how sweet! You all look gorgeous. Wear them in good health!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Phoenix123 said:


> One more...getting ready to go out..


Magnificent!!


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Magnificent!!



Thank you!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

lisawhit said:


> My daughter (black onyx), grand daughter (pink sevres), and myself (gold MOP) all wearing holiday pendants



This is one of those photos you will need to recreate several years down the road. These VCA pieces are meant to be passed down, and this photo is a great way to "document life" and special moments in your family. Happy Holidays!


----------



## birkin10600

Turquoise/lapis in action with hermes kelly watch. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji120] [emoji7]


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> Love this easy, classic combo. Gold 10 + 5, gold and diamond earclips.
> View attachment 4608842
> 
> View attachment 4608843


Love the VCA and the Chanel


----------



## Phoenix123

birkin10600 said:


> Turquoise/lapis in action with hermes kelly watch. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji120] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4609153



Gorgeous!


----------



## nicole0612

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Love the VCA and the Chanel



Thank you, very kind!


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> Turquoise/lapis in action with hermes kelly watch. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji120] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4609153



Stunning combo!


----------



## cafecreme15

My new holiday pendant now keeping my frivole company


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> My new holiday pendant now keeping my frivole company


So pretty.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> Love this easy, classic combo. Gold 10 + 5, gold and diamond earclips.
> View attachment 4608842
> 
> View attachment 4608843


Gold against your black ensemble looks phenomenal!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cafecreme15 said:


> My new holiday pendant now keeping my frivole company


So dainty and pretty! Love it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

birkin10600 said:


> Turquoise/lapis in action with hermes kelly watch. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji120] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4609153


Your collection is truly stunning! Beautiful picture!


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Gold against your black ensemble looks phenomenal!



Thank you! I love having some special VCA items, but I get the most use out of my simple classics that I can throw on in a hurry and seem to work with anything [emoji4]


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> Who says it doesn’t go with EVERYTHING?


Oh you bad girl!!! I mean this in the very best way!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> My new holiday pendant now keeping my frivole company


Love these two together!


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Who says it doesn’t go with EVERYTHING?


This looks AMAZING!  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## floridamama

details from last night - attending a holiday party.


----------



## lisawhit

Saturday funday with my VCA vintage Alhambra yellow gold  diamond earrings with  Hermès Brandenburg cashmere shawl which is my favorite


----------



## etoupebirkin

My favorite combo to wear recently. The Rose Gold mini necklace is so perfect for layering. The emerald is by Piranesi.


----------



## floridamama

etoupebirkin said:


> My favorite combo to wear recently. The Rose Gold mini necklace is so perfect for layering. The emerald is by Piranesi.
> View attachment 4615644


Such a beautiful combination! Would love to see it on if you have a chance to snap a pic


----------



## Rhl2987

etoupebirkin said:


> My favorite combo to wear recently. The Rose Gold mini necklace is so perfect for layering. The emerald is by Piranesi.
> View attachment 4615644


I would also love to see a picture of your necklace! This one has been on my list for awhile. Beautiful combination!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> My favorite combo to wear recently. The Rose Gold mini necklace is so perfect for layering. The emerald is by Piranesi.
> View attachment 4615644


I’ll bet these are gorgeous on you.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

my new holiday pendant!! i walked into the boutique yesterday just to try it on and wasn’t expecting to purchase at all. but when i see it in person... love at first sight! i’m not even a huge yg fan, but the blue just speaks to me, so i bought it the very next day!! i know i’m late to the game but this is my very first holiday pendant (and hopefully not last...) & second ever van cleef piece!!


----------



## cafecreme15

diane sun said:


> View attachment 4615829
> View attachment 4615828
> 
> my new holiday pendant!! i walked into the boutique yesterday just to try it on and wasn’t expecting to purchase at all. but when i see it in person... love at first sight! i’m not even a huge yg fan, but the blue just speaks to me, so i bought it the very next day!! i know i’m late to the game but this is my very first holiday pendant (and hopefully not last...) & second ever van cleef piece!!


Was the exact same situation for me when I got mine! I tried it on incidental to another purchase I was making at the time and just fell in love with the blue and couldn't stop thinking about it. Please post mod shots when you wear it if you can!


----------



## HelloSunshinez

I tried to wear MOP pedant necklace as a bracelet.  How does this look? If you guys think it doesnt look good then Id go buy 5 motif bracelet!


----------



## cafecreme15

HelloSunshinez said:


> View attachment 4620218
> 
> 
> I tried to wear MOP pedant necklace as a bracelet.  How does this look? If you guys think it doesnt look good then Id go buy 5 motif bracelet!


I actually think this is very clever! It looks a bit tight though, and I'd be careful of the pendant dangling instead of lying flush all the time, and getting scratched/banged around.


----------



## etoupebirkin

HelloSunshinez said:


> View attachment 4620218
> 
> 
> I tried to wear MOP pedant necklace as a bracelet.  How does this look? If you guys think it doesnt look good then Id go buy 5 motif bracelet!


IMO, you’d be happier with a 5-motif.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my holiday pendant. I had it lengthened to 18 inches.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my holiday pendant. I had it lengthened to 18 inches.


Lovely layering!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my holiday pendant. I had it lengthened to 18 inches.


Wearing mine today as well - though my couch potato look is not nearly as chic


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Lovely layering!!


Thank you, cafecreme. I think yours looks amazing too.


----------



## VCALoverNY

HelloSunshinez said:


> View attachment 4620218
> 
> 
> I tried to wear MOP pedant necklace as a bracelet.  How does this look? If you guys think it doesnt look good then Id go buy 5 motif bracelet!



I think this looks beyond gorgeous! I’ve never seen it worn this way. Wear it in good health!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

At the new Zadig and Voltaire store in my town.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> At the new Zadig and Voltaire store in my town.
> 
> View attachment 4623900



And Fluevogs! Love it!


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> And Fluevogs! Love it!


Thank you. You recognize the Fluevogs!?  . My first pair and LOVE them. LOVE.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you. You recognize the Fluevogs!?  . My first pair and LOVE them. LOVE.



Absolutely! I used to have a closet full of them and I still love them!


----------



## cafecreme15

Apologies that I keep over sharing the same necklace, but wanted to post this because I’m surprised at how versatile the blue in this year’s holiday pendant is. Originally thought this would only be good with neutral tops, but I think it looks lovely against yellow as well.


----------



## 911snowball

Not oversharing at all cafecreme!  This year the pendant was a glorious color and it really does go with so much! I bought it also and I find the blue is just wonderful and mixes so well with my other pieces too.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Apologies that I keep over sharing the same necklace, but wanted to post this because I’m surprised at how versatile the blue in this year’s holiday pendant is. Originally thought this would only be good with neutral tops, but I think it looks lovely against yellow as well.



It looks so beautiful with your gorgeous blonde hair.


----------



## cafecreme15

911snowball said:


> Not oversharing at all cafecreme!  This year the pendant was a glorious color and it really does go with so much! I bought it also and I find the blue is just wonderful and mixes so well with my other pieces too.  Thank you for sharing!





nicole0612 said:


> It looks so beautiful with your gorgeous blonde hair.


Thank you both so much!  And yes the versatility of the blue really is such a pleasant surprise! I fell in love with it when I saw it so wasn’t really thinking rationally about its ability to pair with different colors but it’s lucky that it does!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you both so much!  And yes the versatility of the blue really is such a pleasant surprise! I fell in love with it when I saw it so wasn’t really thinking rationally about its ability to pair with different colors but it’s lucky that it does!


It’s really perfect on you. 
Many blues go with everything - like jeans!


----------



## LuxAddicted

celebrating my brothers birthday today!


----------



## lisawhit

20 motif yellow gold + 5 motif yellow gold bracelet doubled and small perlee yellow gold hoops


----------



## bhurry

Wearing my holiday pendants.


----------



## Phoenix123

bhurry said:


> Wearing my holiday pendants.



Oooh, I love this look!!  Do the necklaces not get twisted and tangled up together?


----------



## Phoenix123

LuxAddicted said:


> celebrating my brothers birthday today!
> View attachment 4625156



Lovely combo!

Tell me, how do your Love bracelets stay pristine, esp stacked like that?  I can't see any scratches!


----------



## bhurry

Phoenix123 said:


> Oooh, I love this look!!  Do the necklaces not get twisted and tangled up together?





Phoenix123 said:


> Oooh, I love this look!!  Do the necklaces not get twisted and tangled up together?


Hi,

i havent had any issues with tangling as i wear it at different lenghts


----------



## Phoenix123

bhurry said:


> Hi,
> 
> i havent had any issues with tangling as i wear it at different lenghts



Nice!!  I shall try wearing mine the same way.  Thanks.


----------



## designerdiva40

bhurry said:


> Wearing my holiday pendants.


Hi could you tell me what lengths both of your pendents are, they look gorgeous together.


----------



## bhurry

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi could you tell me what lengths both of your pendents are, they look gorgeous together.


Hi, I believe the pink holiday pendant is 16 inches the original length and the gold mother of pearl I had it extended to 2 inches so would be 18 inches.


----------



## baghagg

LuxAddicted said:


> celebrating my brothers birthday today!
> View attachment 4625156





Phoenix123 said:


> Lovely combo!
> 
> Tell me, how do your Love bracelets stay pristine, esp stacked like that?  I can't see any scratches!



@LuxAddicted are your bracelets all cuffs?  They look great!


----------



## designerdiva40

bhurry said:


> Hi, I believe the pink holiday pendant is 16 inches the original length and the gold mother of pearl I had it extended to 2 inches so would be 18 inches.


Thanks


----------



## LuxAddicted

Phoenix123 said:


> Lovely combo!
> 
> Tell me, how do your Love bracelets stay pristine, esp stacked like that?  I can't see any scratches!





baghagg said:


> @LuxAddicted are your bracelets all cuffs?  They look great!


Thank you! They are not cuffs, the regular bracelets with screws. My gold one actually has lots of scratches and I just received the RG for Christmas. Long story short the WG one was recently replated by Cartier so it looks fairly new so two out of three are very shiny ha


----------



## wisconsin

VA Pave pendant and perlee pave clover ring


----------



## alexcluvlv

cafecreme15 said:


> My new holiday pendant now keeping my frivole company


Looks gorgeous !!  Is that Frivole the mini or small size?  Thank you.


----------



## cafecreme15

alexcluvlv said:


> Looks gorgeous !!  Is that Frivole the mini or small size?  Thank you.


Thank you! The Frivole is the mini size.


----------



## Bisoux78

Wore my new *Malachite* pendant to work last night...*Happy New Year! *


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bisoux78 said:


> Wore my new *Malachite* pendant to work last night...*Happy New Year! *


It's super cute on you and I wouldn't worry about a malachite pendant.  You won't be knocking that around like you would a bracelet.


----------



## hers4eva

Oh my gosh  I am in love .....

Your collection is off the charts fabulous and exquisite 
You are definitely one very lucky lady 
Happy New Year 2020


----------



## hers4eva

eternallove4bag said:


> I thought this was more of a shot meant for Hermes forum but I think this fits in well here too don’t you think?




Oops , I did not press quote.
Eternallove4bag, I meant my previous post to go to you


----------



## hers4eva

chiaoapple said:


> Happy weekend all~  "Mixing metals" with the Constance gold "H"!
> View attachment 4568736




Stunning


----------



## Bisoux78

EpiFanatic said:


> It's super cute on you and I wouldn't worry about a malachite pendant.  You won't be knocking that around like you would a bracelet.



Very true...Thank u!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hers4eva said:


> Oh my gosh  I am in love .....
> 
> Your collection is off the charts fabulous and exquisite
> You are definitely one very lucky lady
> Happy New Year 2020





hers4eva said:


> Oops , I did not press quote.
> Eternallove4bag, I meant my previous post to go to you



Thank you so much! Wishing you a very happy new year too! As you can see both Hermes and VCA are my Waterloo . Super thankful to be able to enjoy both!


----------



## TankerToad

My SO today

View attachment 4629956


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> My SO today


Sublime!


----------



## DS2006

TankerToad said:


> My SO today



LOVE!!!!


----------



## LuckyMe14

TankerToad said:


> My SO today


Very pretty!! Perfect on you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> My SO today


Fabulous!!!


----------



## DreamingPink

TankerToad said:


> My SO today


You look beautiful!


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> My SO today


You just ROCK this!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Find the VCA !


----------



## etoupebirkin

I see it my friend!!!


----------



## Mali_

TankerToad said:


> Find the VCA !


Love the pattern and color. I can always spot Alhambra. 
Is your necklace longer than the standard length? I love it.


----------



## TankerToad

Mali_ said:


> Love the pattern and color. I can always spot Alhambra.
> Is your necklace longer than the standard length? I love it.


Yes- it was a SO
Thank you


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

TankerToad said:


> Find the VCA !


Ooooh!!! I like this game! Good camouflage ...


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Find the VCA !


Beautiful as always!!!
(The VCA looks great, too!)


----------



## eternallove4bag

TankerToad said:


> My SO today





TankerToad said:


> Find the VCA !



So so special and chic!


----------



## northerndancer

TankerToad said:


> My SO today



This is beautiful - I love it longer.  What length did you choose?


----------



## cindy05

My stacked vintage alhambra necklace. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EpiFanatic

My WG and onyx by its lonesome. . Sometimes it’s nice to just focus on one piece.


----------



## taya19

EpiFanatic said:


> My WG and onyx by its lonesome. . Sometimes it’s nice to just focus on one piece.
> View attachment 4634242


Beautiful on it's own. How long have you had it for?  Do you have to baby it? Can you wear it 24/7 ?


----------



## EpiFanatic

taya19 said:


> Beautiful on it's own. How long have you had it for?  Do you have to baby it? Can you wear it 24/7 ?


Thank you. I’ve had it for about a year. I don’t baby it but I do not let it get wet and I don’t wear it 24/7 because I don’t wear anything on my hands when I’m working out. Also I change my bracelets almost daily.  It’s the one thing I coordinate with my outfit.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Continuing with giving attention to one at a time, I Iove wearing my chalcedony with black. She is without a doubt the best impulse buy I ever made.


----------



## hers4eva

Does anyone have a modeling picture wearing the pretty Perlee Couleurs ring, rose gold, carnelian?
Thank you


----------



## DS2006

hers4eva said:


> Does anyone have a modeling picture wearing the pretty Perlee Couleurs ring, rose gold, carnelian?
> Thank you



If you are meaning the newest version, I don't recall seeing any of the carnelian posted here yet. The older version is on this thread:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/perlee-present-reveal.942068/#post-30219736


----------



## hers4eva

DS2006 said:


> If you are meaning the newest version, I don't recall seeing any of the carnelian posted here yet. The older version is on this thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/perlee-present-reveal.942068/#post-30219736




This is the ring I found on VCA’s link:
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...couleurs/vcarp4dr00-perlee-couleurs-ring.html

I appreciate your help


----------



## nicole0612

hers4eva said:


> Does anyone have a modeling picture wearing the pretty Perlee Couleurs ring, rose gold, carnelian?
> Thank you



I don’t know if this helps, but here is the ring in malachite with the carnelian pendant in the background. The carnelian I saw was too brown for me.


----------



## hers4eva

nicole0612 said:


> I don’t know if this helps, but here is the ring in malachite with the carnelian pendant in the background. The carnelian I saw was too brown for me.
> View attachment 4639122
> 
> View attachment 4639123





The round red beaded ring is the one I liked.

I just found this link..

https://www.lofficielusa.com/fashion/van-cleef-arpels-unveils-a-new-perlee-collection

I think they are new.  The matching red necklace in your picture I did not see on VCA’s link. 
Would love to know the price of the red necklace.

Thank you for your help


----------



## DS2006

I have the turquoise earrings from that line. I love them!

Here's the carnelian necklace:

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...leurs/vcarp4do00-perlee-couleurs-pendant.html


----------



## nicole0612

hers4eva said:


> The round red beaded ring is the one I liked.
> 
> I just found this link..
> 
> https://www.lofficielusa.com/fashion/van-cleef-arpels-unveils-a-new-perlee-collection
> 
> I think they are new.  The matching red necklace in your picture I did not see on VCA’s link.
> Would love to know the price of the red necklace.
> 
> Thank you for your help



Necklace is $1710 in carnelian, 
Turquoise 2440
Malachite 1770

Ring is $2140 in carnelian
Turquoise 3150
Malachite 2230

Earrings are $ 2560 in carnelian
Turquoise 3700
Malachite 2680

BTF ring $7400 in malachite
Turquoise was $9xxx I believe
Carnelian would be a little less than the malachite


----------



## missie1

This isn’t my bracelet. Went to store to try the 4motif Charm bracelet and it wasn’t avail.  Tried this on instead and fell in love.  So perfect with my love bracelets.  Now I need 25k


----------



## jimmie staton

missie1 said:


> This isn’t my bracelet. Went to store to try the 4motif Charm bracelet and it wasn’t avail.  Tried this on instead and fell in love.  So perfect with my love bracelets.  Now I need 25k


That was made for you and the go-between in the middle of your LOVE bracelets. You have to get it... you know you are not going to be able to think of anything else until you do, right ?  lol.
"J!m"


----------



## Mali_

missie1 said:


> This isn’t my bracelet. Went to store to try the 4motif Charm bracelet and it wasn’t avail.  Tried this on instead and fell in love.  So perfect with my love bracelets.  Now I need 25k


Looks great, even stacked. 
I tried it on this weekend in RG. Can’t wait to make it mine.


----------



## missie1

jimmie staton said:


> That was made for you and the go-between in the middle of your LOVE bracelets. You have to get it... you know you are not going to be able to think of anything else until you do, right ?  lol.
> "J!m"


Jim omg your so right. It’s been on my mind nonstop.  I wanted to get RG Ballon Bleu as next big purchase.  I am going to just focus on saving 15k this year myself and then hit DH up for the rest.  Then once I have cash in hand I can decide.  I honestly want them both lol


----------



## missie1

Mali_ said:


> Looks great, even stacked.
> I tried it on this weekend in RG. Can’t wait to make it mine.


Gotta start saving for it this year.


----------



## Mali_

missie1 said:


> Jim omg your so right. It’s been on my mind nonstop.  I wanted to get RG Ballon Bleu as next big purchase.  I am going to just focus on saving 15k this year myself and then hit DH up for the rest.  Then once I have cash in hand I can decide.  I honestly want them both lol


So funny. I also went into Cartier. Was shocked to see the RG Tank Française. In fact the entire display at one area was RG. On the Cartier page, someone said the color changes so I went with Everrose (Rolex).


----------



## missie1

Mali_ said:


> So funny. I also went into Cartier. Was shocked to see the RG Tank Française. In fact the entire display at one area was RG. On the Cartier page, someone said the color changes so I went with Everrose (Rolex).


Here is the RG set I tried on. I want without diamonds in watch


----------



## Sakong

Mixing jewelry. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## jimmie staton

missie1 said:


> Jim omg your so right. It’s been on my mind nonstop.  I wanted to get RG Ballon Bleu as next big purchase.  I am going to just focus on saving 15k this year myself and then hit DH up for the rest.  Then once I have cash in hand I can decide.  I honestly want them both lol


You're preaching to the choir Missie1, That is why I refused to try it on when I was in VCA in NYC. I knew that I would obsess over this lovely item and would be willing to do some UNGODLY things to obtain it. I want the VCA Signature bangle and the VCA Diamond Perlee Clover bracelet (the one that you are wearing in the photo and you will be wearing by or before this time next year, barring price increase) both in yellow gold at the same time. The Cartier Ballon Bleu is lovely as well and should be obtained... it is awesome and an important time piece. First, my theory was that I would get the most expensive one out of the way, and then go back for the other, then I said... "Who am I kidding... I want both !". Then I said, " I have no more room on either wrist for another bangle !" and then I said," I will wear them in the summer because I will be wearing short sleeve Broadway Show Tee Shirts all summer and then I can have my tailor alter all my shirts sleeves and suit jacket sleeves, which are already on the short/shrunken size style to allow for my new bracelets to show, knowing that I will never remove one for the other." (I have just about every luxury brand)  Then I said, "that is a whole lot of money, since I already spent a fortune on VCA and other luxury goods and my Wife would flip !" Oh, I am still getting them, it's only a matter of time, money and wrist space. I get it, and I know what you are going through, tolling and tormenting yourself about your new found affection... and me being a man... a straight man, those VCA bangles would look amazing and unexpected on me. The VCA Diamond Clover Perlee bangle is a perfect piece for you, and it looks great on your wrist. VCA should pay you in jewelry and have you endorse their products...it works and you will have VCA selling more items... you got me thinking about it all over again !?!
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

missie1 said:


> Here is the RG set I tried on. I want without diamonds in watch


Yep... get that too. Great model picture. Cartier should have just gifted you the Cartier Ballon Bleu for free !
"J!m"


----------



## missie1

jimmie staton said:


> You're preaching to the choir Missie1, That is why I refused to try it on when I was in VCA in NYC. I knew that I would obsess over this lovely item and would be willing to do some UNGODLY things to obtain it. I want the VCA Signature bangle and the VCA Diamond Perlee Clover bracelet (the one that you are wearing in the photo and you will be wearing by or before this time next year, barring price increase) both in yellow gold at the same time. The Cartier Ballon Bleu is lovely as well and should be obtained... it is awesome and an important time piece. First, my theory was that I would get the most expensive one out of the way, and then go back for the other, then I said... "Who am I kidding... I want both !". Then I said, " I have no more room on either wrist for another bangle !" and then I said," I will wear them in the summer because I will be wearing short sleeve Broadway Show Tee Shirts all summer and then I can have my tailor alter all my shirts sleeves and suit jacket sleeves, which are already on the short/shrunken size style to allow for my new bracelets to show, knowing that I will never remove one for the other." (I have just about every luxury brand)  Then I said, "that is a whole lot of money, since I already spent a fortune on VCA and other luxury goods and my Wife would flip !" Oh, I am still getting them, it's only a matter of time, money and wrist space. I get it, and I know what you are going through, tolling and tormenting yourself about your new found affection... and me being a man... a straight man, those VCA bangles would look amazing and unexpected on me. The VCA Diamond Clover Perlee bangle is a perfect piece for you, and it looks great on your wrist. VCA should pay you in jewelry and have you endorse their products...it works and you will have VCA selling more items... you got me thinking about it all over again !?!
> "J!m"


I can’t wait to see your wrist shots.  They sound amazing.  The two together would be so fabulous.  Don’t even plant that seed in my head because im not going down that rabbit hole.  Lucky for me my DH doesn’t pay any attention to bracelets so he won’t know that it’s VCA or especially what it costs.  He will assume I paid few grand for it and think nothing of it.  Don’t say price increase.... I gotta try to avoid sales tax if possible lol. This wrist game is so expensive.


----------



## jimmie staton

missie1 said:


> I can’t wait to see your wrist shots.  They sound amazing.  The two together would be so fabulous.  Don’t even plant that seed in my head because im not going down that rabbit hole.  Lucky for me my DH doesn’t pay any attention to bracelets so he won’t know that it’s VCA or especially what it costs.  He will assume I paid few grand for it and think nothing of it.  Don’t say price increase.... I gotta try to avoid sales tax if possible lol. This wrist game is so expensive.


LOL My Wife is the same, and don't know are care about luxury items the way that I do. I posted wrist pics a while ago... I guess it's time to do it again. I'll try to remember to do it this afternoon for you. 
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

missie1 said:


> I can’t wait to see your wrist shots.  They sound amazing.  The two together would be so fabulous.  Don’t even plant that seed in my head because im not going down that rabbit hole.  Lucky for me my DH doesn’t pay any attention to bracelets so he won’t know that it’s VCA or especially what it costs.  He will assume I paid few grand for it and think nothing of it.  Don’t say price increase.... I gotta try to avoid sales tax if possible lol. This wrist game is so expensive.





missie1 said:


> I can’t wait to see your wrist shots.  They sound amazing.  The two together would be so fabulous.  Don’t even plant that seed in my head because im not going down that rabbit hole.  Lucky for me my DH doesn’t pay any attention to bracelets so he won’t know that it’s VCA or especially what it costs.  He will assume I paid few grand for it and think nothing of it.  Don’t say price increase.... I gotta try to avoid sales tax if possible lol. This wrist game is so expensive.


As promised. Daily wear... Left wrist, Rolex Presidential and /or my Bulgari Diagano Chronograph Timepiece in YG and rubber, Hermes Clic Clac and Van Cleef & Arpels Magic Bracelet. Right wrist, Bulgari gold on leather cord, Tiffany & Co. T Block, David Yurman Cable Classics in YG and Amber End Pieces, Cartier JUC, Cartier LOVE. Neck, VCA Pure, Magic and Vintage necklaces. I should have also sent my finger wear as well. "More is more... less is a bore." Quoted from Iris Apfel                        
    "J!m"


----------



## kewave

Out for dinner with my 10 motifs VA malachite necklace


----------



## missie1

jimmie staton said:


> As promised. Daily wear... Left wrist, Rolex Presidential and /or my Bulgari Diagano Chronograph Timepiece in YG and rubber, Hermes Clic Clac and Van Cleef & Arpels Magic Bracelet. Right wrist, Bulgari gold on leather cord, Tiffany & Co. T Block, David Yurman Cable Classics in YG and Amber End Pieces, Cartier JUC, Cartier LOVE. Neck, VCA Pure, Magic and Vintage necklaces. I should have also sent my finger wear as well. "More is more... less is a bore." Quoted from Iris Apfel
> "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4641048
> View attachment 4641049
> View attachment 4641052
> View attachment 4641054


Absolutely amazing stacks.


----------



## jimmie staton

missie1 said:


> Absolutely amazing stacks.


Aw shucks... Thank you Missie1, You have great stacks as well. It looks like you and I are going to be on a mission to secure the VCA Perlee Diamond Clover Bangle and possibly the VCA Signature Bangle in YG... your mission is going to be a little tougher because you will be adding the Cartier Ballon Blue, no diamonds but remembering and looking at the picture you took wearing the one with diamonds... (I have a strong feeling that you will change your mind about not having the diamonds on your Cartier Ballon Blue.) lol
"J!m"


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Do I buy clothes to match my jewelry, or jewelry to match my clothes? 
I guess I know what I like!


----------



## missie1

jimmie staton said:


> Aw shucks... Thank you Missie1, You have great stacks as well. It looks like you and I are going to be on a mission to secure the VCA Perlee Diamond Clover Bangle and possibly the VCA Signature Bangle in YG... your mission is going to be a little tougher because you will be adding the Cartier Ballon Blue, no diamonds but remembering and looking at the picture you took wearing the one with diamonds... (I have a strong feeling that you will change your mind about not having the diamonds on your Cartier Ballon Blue.) lol
> "J!m"


No way am I getting the diamond one. It’s 45k.  That extra 15k can go towards the Perlee.  They are truly spectacular pieces.  I gotta get focused and not buy anything else this year and save all my pennies. I’m upgrading my studs but DH is funding that.


----------



## jimmie staton

missie1 said:


> No way am I getting the diamond one. It’s 45k.  That extra 15k can go towards the Perlee.  They are truly spectacular pieces.  I gotta get focused and not buy anything else this year and save all my pennies. I’m upgrading my studs but DH is funding that.


LOL ! I'm glad that you know how to stay focused.  Wouldn't it be nice if Purseforum had a 'Go Fund Me For My Luxury Item App'
"J!m"


----------



## missie1

jimmie staton said:


> LOL ! I'm glad that you know how to stay focused.  Wouldn't it be nice if Purseforum had a 'Go Fund Me For My Luxury Item App'
> "J!m"


That would be spectacular. Gotta stay focused only way to get everything I need. Are you planning to wear the VCA by themselves or mixed in with other bracelets?


----------



## jimmie staton

missie1 said:


> That would be spectacular. Gotta stay focused only way to get everything I need. Are you planning to wear the VCA by themselves or mixed in with other bracelets?


Awesome ! I want to wear all them together with everything... I can't part with any of the ones I already own... this is my everyday look. I will go back to each boutique that I purchased each one from to have them professionally polished so that they look as new as the new VCA I plan on purchasing.
What about you ?
"J!m"


----------



## missie1

IDK...I love it with my loves but if I copy off you and get the signature as well I might way to let them shine on their own kwim.  I can’t wait to acquire and have that delicious dilemma


----------



## jimmie staton

missie1 said:


> IDK...I love it with my loves but if I copy off you and get the signature as well I might way to let them shine on their own kwim.  I can’t wait to acquire and have that delicious dilemma


I know, right ? After replying to you, I kind of second guessed myself... I just might keep both the VCA bangles, both on one arm, a bangle in each arm to enjoy them by themselves for a while without my other pieces, but who knows. I know, VCA keeps my mouth watering !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Do I buy clothes to match my jewelry, or jewelry to match my clothes?
> I guess I know what I like!
> 
> View attachment 4641888


Wow !!! It would be really nice to have VCA for every color outfit I own. Sounds super exciting and super  expensive fun... the best kind ! lol
"J!m"


----------



## missie1

jimmie staton said:


> I know, right ? After replying to you, I kind of second guessed myself... I just might keep both the VCA bangles, both on one arm, a bangle in each arm to enjoy them by themselves for a while without my other pieces, but who knows. I know, VCA keeps my mouth watering !
> "J!m"


The great thing about them is that they are easy to remove.  Which are you targeting first or your going to get both at same time


----------



## jimmie staton

missie1 said:


> The great thing about them is that they are easy to remove.  Which are you targeting first or your going to get both at same time


I have to get both... however, being a dude, I am really rough on my pieces... unintentionally, so I do worry about knocking out a diamond, that is another reason why I haven't jumped on it yet, plus, I really want to wear it all the time, like everyday. The VCA Signature would make more sense for me, but I will still pine over the diamond clover one. Decisions, decisions.
"J!m"


----------



## Notorious Pink

jimmie staton said:


> I have to get both... however, being a dude, I am really rough on my pieces... unintentionally, so I do worry about knocking out a diamond, that is another reason why I haven't jumped on it yet, plus, I really want to wear it all the time, like everyday. The VCA Signature would make more sense for me, but I will still pine over the diamond clover one. Decisions, decisions.
> "J!m"


Get the clover with diamonds. If you don’t, you are still going to want it!


----------



## jimmie staton

Notorious Pink said:


> Get the clover with diamonds. If you don’t, you are still going to want it!


I know, right ? Notorious Pink... why do you know me so well ? I'm over here trying to trick myself into believing otherwise. SMH.
"J!m"


----------



## TankerToad

Grainy photo but it’s a delayed at airport action shot

View attachment 4642940


----------



## jimmie staton

TankerToad said:


> Grainy photo but it’s a delayed at airport action shot


Quite lovely TankerToad, Onyx is my fav... lovely picture... it's grainy because the sparkle in your VCA blinds the camera ! I would love to have your dilemma. 
"J!m"


----------



## wisconsin

Mistake


----------



## TankerToad

From IG- not me- but what a lovely action photo


----------



## bhurry

Layering my holiday pendant


----------



## nicole0612

bhurry said:


> Layering my holiday pendant



Very pretty! What is the other stone, mop or opal?


----------



## bhurry

bhurry said:


> Layering my holiday pendant


Hi,

the lighting in the house is just horrible so it’s hard to capture these beauties.  The other stone is a pink mother of pearl with multicolor sapphires. Thank you.

sorry forgot to quote Nicole0612


----------



## nicole0612

bhurry said:


> Hi,
> 
> the lighting in the house is just horrible so it’s hard to capture these beauties.  The other stone is a pink mother of pearl with multicolor sapphires. Thank you.
> 
> sorry forgot to quote Nicole0612



It is quite beautiful. Can I ask the brand? I don’t think I’ve seen anything quite like it. It reminds me a bit of Retrouvei, but I know that’s not it.


----------



## bhurry

nicole0612 said:


> It is quite beautiful. Can I ask the brand? I don’t think I’ve seen anything quite like it. It reminds me a bit of Retrouvei, but I know that’s not it.



Hi Nicole,
It’s from an italian designer, Anna Macierri.  I just loved the design.


----------



## nicole0612

bhurry said:


> Hi Nicole,
> It’s from an italian designer, Anna Macierri.  I just loved the design.



Thank you. I love how unique and pretty it is!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Fun recent in action shots; In St Lucia wearing SO Magic and Perlee bracelets, stacking with the small and mini Frivole and Sweet necklace, Ludo bracelet with Perlee variation/small and Enlacement ring


----------



## hopiko

Wore a blingy stack on my birthday! I took this in direct sunlight to get the sparkle! 

And an evening shot without the pave!  J’adore!

(Full disclosure, single row pave is on loan from my sister!)


----------



## lisawhit

hopiko said:


> Wore a blingy stack on my birthday! I took this in direct sunlight to get the sparkle!
> 
> And an evening shot without the pave!  J’adore!
> 
> (Full disclosure, single row pave is on loan from my sister!)


happy birthday!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> Wore a blingy stack on my birthday! I took this in direct sunlight to get the sparkle!
> 
> And an evening shot without the pave!  J’adore!
> 
> (Full disclosure, single row pave is on loan from my sister!)


Happy birthday! Gorgeous stack!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

hopiko said:


> Wore a blingy stack on my birthday! I took this in direct sunlight to get the sparkle!
> 
> And an evening shot without the pave!  J’adore!
> 
> (Full disclosure, single row pave is on loan from my sister!)


Happy Birthday Hopiko,
Wishing you the very best... and may all your dreams come true-
"J!m"


----------



## hopiko

jimmie staton said:


> Happy Birthday Hopiko,
> Wishing you the very best... and may all your dreams come true-
> "J!m"


Thanks, "J!m"!!!!  Wouldn't that be nice!!!!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Here you go, took the pic in front of a Tim Horton Coffee shop located in Shanghai, wearing the newly acquired diamond Magic Alhambra long necklace pendant.


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> Wore a blingy stack on my birthday! I took this in direct sunlight to get the sparkle!
> 
> And an evening shot without the pave!  J’adore!
> 
> (Full disclosure, single row pave is on loan from my sister!)


WOOOHOOOOO! Love the wrist party~~hope you had a splendid birthday


----------



## Phoenix123

shoeaddictklw said:


> Fun recent in action shots; In St Lucia wearing SO Magic and Perlee bracelets, stacking with the small and mini Frivole and Sweet necklace, Ludo bracelet with Perlee variation/small and Enlacement ring



I can't believe you wore all those, esp the Ludo bracelet, in St Lucia!!  Good for you!  I was there for my honeymoon (many many moons ago, lol) and didn't feel safe at all.


----------



## Phoenix123

Lisa-SH said:


> Here you go, took the pic in front of a Tim Horton Coffee shop located in Shanghai, wearing the newly acquired diamond Magic Alhambra long necklace pendant.
> View attachment 4654918



Lovely necklace!!

Good to "see" you.  

Off-topic, what is the mood like there now with the Wuhan virus?  People are masking up in SG now - there is sense of concern but not overly so, not close to mass hysteria yet.  But we shall see how things unfold...


----------



## Phoenix123

hopiko said:


> Wore a blingy stack on my birthday! I took this in direct sunlight to get the sparkle!
> 
> And an evening shot without the pave!  J’adore!
> 
> (Full disclosure, single row pave is on loan from my sister!)



Happy birthday!!  Lovely stack!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Phoenix123 said:


> Lovely necklace!!
> 
> Good to "see" you.
> 
> Off-topic, what is the mood like there now with the Wuhan virus?  People are masking up in SG now - there is sense of concern but not overly so, not close to mass hysteria yet.  But we shall see how things unfold...


In Shanghai, everything is under control. Shanghai is the city well-known being self-disciplined and always quick on actions...I do not know about other cities though.


----------



## Phoenix123

Lisa-SH said:


> In Shanghai, everything is under control. Shanghai is the city well-known being self-disciplined and always quick on actions...I do not know about other cities though.



That's good.  Stay safe!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Phoenix123 said:


> That's good.  Stay safe!


Thanks Phoenix. No worry, I was in Shanghai a couple weeks ago when the pic was taken. I have been back home (Toronto) for a while now.


----------



## Phoenix123

Lisa-SH said:


> Thanks Phoenix. No worry, I was in Shanghai a couple weeks ago when the pic was taken. I have been back home (Toronto) for a while now.



Ahh okie.  I was wondering why you weren't masking up, lol.  Glad to hear you're back home.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Phoenix123 said:


> Ahh okie.  I was wondering why you weren't masking up, lol.  Glad to hear you're back home.


All the trusted sources have declared the masking is really not effective and useless anyway. Here in North America, ppls are not supposed to wear mask in public if you are not sick at all. Wearing mask in public would only cause paranoia for others.


----------



## birkin10600

Sharing modeling pic of my new to me turquoise lucky alhambra earclips with lucky alhambra necklace, both in white gold. [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Sharing modeling pic of my new to me turquoise lucky alhambra earclips with lucky alhambra necklace, both in white gold. [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655752


Sooooo beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Notorious Pink said:


> Sooooo beautiful! Congratulations!!!


Thank you gorgeous! [emoji170] Appreciate your vkind comment![emoji120]


----------



## hopiko

birkin10600 said:


> Sharing modeling pic of my new to me turquoise lucky alhambra earclips with lucky alhambra necklace, both in white gold. [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655752


Gorgeous on you!  They are so fun and pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## Taracanada

NurseAnn said:


> Lovely collection!!!! May I ask who makes these gorgeous floral pieces?   They’re everything I’ve hoped for and more!


those are the Piaget rose collection!!


----------



## surfer

Some
Rainbows


----------



## birkin10600

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous on you!  They are so fun and pretty!  Enjoy!


Thank you hun! [emoji170] they are whimsical and the color pops, I love them.


----------



## DS2006

birkin10600 said:


> Sharing modeling pic of my new to me turquoise lucky alhambra earclips with lucky alhambra necklace, both in white gold. [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655752



These are absolutely beautiful on you!  I love that you have the Lucky set as it adds some variety but still can coordinate with Alhambra!


----------



## birkin10600

DS2006 said:


> These are absolutely beautiful on you!  I love that you have the Lucky set as it adds some variety but still can coordinate with Alhambra!


Thank you sweetie! [emoji4] You are absolutely right! [emoji106]


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> View attachment 4656782
> View attachment 4656784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some
> Rainbows



So cheerful!!


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> Sharing modeling pic of my new to me turquoise lucky alhambra earclips with lucky alhambra necklace, both in white gold. [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655752



Congrats on expanding your lovely turquoise collection! I wonder what charming piece you will add next!


----------



## hopiko

surfer said:


> View attachment 4656782
> View attachment 4656784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some
> Rainbows


So pretty!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

nicole0612 said:


> Congrats on expanding your lovely turquoise collection! I wonder what charming piece you will add next!


Thank you my dear![emoji7] At the moment, I am more interested in collecting discontinued VCA pieces,  the fun of hunting them excites me.... hehehe. [emoji12] [emoji3]


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you my dear![emoji7] At the moment, I am more interested in collecting discontinued VCA pieces,  the fun of hunting them excites me.... hehehe. [emoji12] [emoji3]



I absolutely agree! I was just discussing this with a sweet member here!


----------



## surfer

Out and about with my gmop magic. She’s growing on me


----------



## hopiko

surfer said:


> View attachment 4658514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my gmop magic. She’s growing on me


Very pretty!


----------



## cafecreme15

surfer said:


> View attachment 4658514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my gmop magic. She’s growing on me


Absolutely stunning! Is GMOP always special order?


----------



## westcoastgal

hopiko said:


> Wore a blingy stack on my birthday! I took this in direct sunlight to get the sparkle!
> 
> And an evening shot without the pave!  J’adore!
> 
> (Full disclosure, single row pave is on loan from my sister!)


Happy birthday wishes!


----------



## surfer

cafecreme15 said:


> Absolutely stunning! Is GMOP always special order?


I think for this one yes but others are sometimes part of the regular offering like the 3 motif earrings.


----------



## DS2006

Beautiful, surfer!  

There's also the gray MOP and pave bracelet, earrings, and 20 motif in pink gold. All so gorgeous! I do wish they'd add that Magic pendant to the regular stock! 

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...alse&prodSort=&tokenNumber=0.7488600088152153


----------



## cafecreme15

DS2006 said:


> Beautiful, surfer!
> 
> There's also the gray MOP and pave bracelet, earrings, and 20 motif in pink gold. All so gorgeous! I do wish they'd add that Magic pendant to the regular stock!
> 
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...alse&prodSort=&tokenNumber=0.7488600088152153


Would love GMOP in WG in a 5 motif bracelet...if only!


----------



## jenayb

surfer said:


> View attachment 4656782
> View attachment 4656784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some
> Rainbows



What an interesting idea!!


----------



## innerpeace85

Frivole pave earrings in YG-


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I pulled out my Argyle Sweater, which I have not worn in awhile, and paired it with my MOP magic pendant.


----------



## Watches&Jewels

So pretty!


----------



## kim_mac

It’s been forever ladies! On vacay 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 going through hundreds of pages of this thread lol - eye candy galore! Today I’m wearing rg pave Alhambra ring.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Love my ❤️ VCA necklace and along with my other new-in cartier!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Loving my new pave studs. Surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## Fab41

my valentine present


----------



## couturequeen

Love the magic size!


----------



## EpiFanatic

couturequeen said:


> Love the magic size!


GOR-JUSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Frivole88

hi everyone, i got my brand new 5-motif bracelet the other day one-week after size adjustment at VCA Hudson Yards boutique. my SA was not present that day, so another person helped me. sad to say, i feel the service was not so good. my bracelet was not beautifully wrapped, no ribbon, no chocolate, no care booklet. but he gave me a cleaning cloth and travel pouch after I asked which I appreciate. But what I'm most concerned is, does my bracelet should come with an authenticity certificate?  that has the serial number, information of the bracelet, etc. because I wasn't given one. I'm expecting some nice formal receipt inside a card or booklet. the only proof of purchase I had was a printed paper that said I paid for my bracelet and had it adjusted. I didn't receive any formal receipt or authenticity certificate. is this normal? Im feeling a bit sad and disappointed as it's my first vca purchase/experience or am I just over-reacting?


----------



## Notorious Pink

kristinlorraine said:


> hi everyone, i got my brand new 5-motif bracelet the other day one-week after size adjustment at VCA Hudson Yards boutique. my SA was not present that day, so another person helped me. sad to say, i feel the service was not so good. my bracelet was not beautifully wrapped, no ribbon, no chocolate, no care booklet. but he gave me a cleaning cloth and travel pouch after I asked which I appreciate. But what I'm most concerned is, does my bracelet should come with an authenticity certificate?  that has the serial number, information of the bracelet, etc. because I wasn't given one. I'm expecting some nice formal receipt inside a card or booklet. the only proof of purchase I had was a printed paper that said I paid for my bracelet and had it adjusted. I didn't receive any formal receipt or authenticity certificate. is this normal? Im feeling a bit sad and disappointed as it's my first vca purchase/experience or am I just over-reacting?



you definitely should get the COA, without question. 
Honestly the Fifth Ave boutique is much better.


----------



## Frivole88

Notorious Pink said:


> you definitely should get the COA, without question.
> Honestly the Fifth Ave boutique is much better.



thanks for the reply, I'm feeling so disappointed now


----------



## Frivole88

this is the ONLY receipt I got from VCA hudson yards. There's 2 more pages but they're just the same information...what I bought, how much I paid, the adjustment. Just 3-pages of this sad white copy paper.


----------



## DS2006

kristinlorraine said:


> this is the ONLY receipt I got from VCA hudson yards. There's 2 more pages but they're just the same information...what I bought, how much I paid, the adjustment. Just 3-pages of this sad white copy paper.
> View attachment 4673676



You need to call your sales associate as soon as possible and tell him or her that you picked up the bracelet from being shortened and the COA and all other items were missing other than the box! You had to ask for the cleaning cloth and the travel pouch.  My guess is that he assumed you were given those items at the time of purchase and were just coming to pick up the bracelet from being shortened. You need your actual sales receipt and the COA definitely. It would also be wise to go when your SA is there the next time, unless you decide to change to the other boutique.


----------



## Frivole88

thanks for the reply. I was given the travel pouch and cleaning cloth after I asked for it.
All I received was box with the bracelet, it's extra links after adjustment and this piece of white paper. Am I missing something else beside the COA? this is my first vca purchase and I am clueless to what else I am missing. thanks so much!



DS2006 said:


> You need to call your sales associate as soon as possible and tell him or her that you picked up the bracelet from being shortened and the COA and all other items were missing other than the box! You had to ask for the cleaning cloth and the travel pouch.  My guess is that he assumed you were given those items at the time of purchase and were just coming to pick up the bracelet from being shortened. You need your actual sales receipt and the COA definitely. It would also be wise to go when your SA is there the next time, unless you decide to change to the other boutique.


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> You need to call your sales associate as soon as possible and tell him or her that you picked up the bracelet from being shortened and the COA and all other items were missing other than the box! You had to ask for the cleaning cloth and the travel pouch.  My guess is that he assumed you were given those items at the time of purchase and were just coming to pick up the bracelet from being shortened. *You need your actual sales receipt and the COA definitely*. It would also be wise to go when your SA is there the next time, unless you decide to change to the other boutique.



There should be a formal receipt (similar to the service receipt you've been given).  It'll be on an A4 piece of paper.

The COA is a small hard card with a hologram, which is enclosed inside a small "envelope" (not sure what you call it).

The boutique should have served you chocolate and a drink of yr choice, though I wouldn't expect to walk away with a box of chocolate every time you make a purchase.  Chocolate, flowers and a bottle of champagne etc etc are usually sent to you on special occasions (birthday, Christmas etc).

Oh, you should have been given a box also.


----------



## Frivole88

thanks for the advice. I just texted my SA and she said she will fedex to me the official receipt but right now they have shortage of Certificate of Authenticity so she's not sure when I can receive mine. is this true? can I request one in 5th Avenue boutique instead? (I purchased mine in vca hudson yards).


[QU9OTE="Phoenix123, post: 33635084, member: 400248"]There should be a formal receipt (similar to the service receipt you've been given).  It'll be on an A4 piece of paper.
The COA is a small hard card with a hologram, which is enclosed inside a small "envelope" (not sure what you call it).
The boutique should have served you chocolate and a drink of yr choice, though I wouldn't expect to walk away with a box of chocolate every time you make a purchase.  Chocolate, flowers and a bottle of champagne etc etc are usually sent to you on special occasions (birthday, Christmas etc).
Oh, you should have been given a box also.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DS2006

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks for the advice. I just texted my SA and she said she will fedex to me the official receipt but right now they have shortage of Certificate of Authenticity so she's not sure when I can receive mine. is this true? can I request one in 5th Avenue boutique instead? (I purchased mine in vca hudson yards).



That's bizarre. How can they be selling merchadise and not have an adequate supply of COAs???  I am pretty sure you can't access one on your own from another boutique. I'd just stay in touch with your SA until she sends it. I'd go to the 5th Ave. boutique for further purchases, personally.


----------



## Frivole88

She said, she would ask the vice president when they would get the COA as they are having constant shortage on them but she will put my name down and send one soon. i'm not really sure what that means. i'm getting nervous what this could mean for the quality/authenticity of my brand new bracelet. and as i far as i know they sent my bracelet to be shortened in 5th ave. store. sorry if i sound paranoid as this is my first vca purchase and I'm regretting my purchase now. I should have spent my money on Cartier or went to the vca 5th ave instead.



DS2006 said:


> That's bizarre. How can they be selling merchadise and not have an adequate supply of COAs???  I am pretty sure you can't access one on your own from another boutique. I'd just stay in touch with your SA until she sends it. I'd go to the 5th Ave. boutique for further purchases, personally.


----------



## Frivole88

here is what all I got from the boutique: the bracelet in the box, the extra links from adjustment, travel pouch and polishing cloth. nothing else and just the white printed copy paper.


----------



## 911snowball

As a longtime VCA customer, I am just appalled at how your sale was handled kristinlorraine.  To "run out of COA" documentation is just beyond unacceptable and I am so, so sorry your first purchasing experience at VCA was so confusing.  After your resolve your issue here, I would join with the ladies in this thread to recommend you head over to the mothership for future purchases. In addition to a 8/1/2 x 11" receipt of purchase (printed on heavy stock paper) you should have been offered collateral material for your insurance policy.  This replacement valuation is different than the receipt and is important for you to have as your collection grows.  This of course, assumes you are going to insure your bracelet for full replacement value should you lose it.  This should have been at the very least offered to you which you could have declined if you are not insuring.  But still, the omission of this is also unacceptable.
By the way, your bracelet is beautiful and after all this is said and done I hope it brings you great joy to wear!


----------



## DS2006

I have never been offered or given a replacement valuation for insurance (two different VCA boutiques). I received a sales receipt/invoice, and the COA as far as paperwork goes.


----------



## Frivole88

thank you so much for your reply. i'm getting teary-eyed now, I'm not enjoying my first vca piece anymore and to think I'm planning to add the mop 5-motif this june on my birthday but now i'm really upset. if only i could return this! this is the first time a bad treatment has happened to me in an upscale boutique. I'm not a very demanding, difficult customer. i'm not expecting to be treated like a vip but they should have at least treated me as one of their paying customer.

Is the collateral material for insurance policy different from COA?  should I also ask the sa to send me one as well?



911snowball said:


> As a longtime VCA customer, I am just appalled at how your sale was handled kristinlorraine.  To "run out of COA" documentation is just beyond unacceptable and I am so, so sorry your first purchasing experience at VCA was so confusing.  After your resolve your issue here, I would join with the ladies in this thread to recommend you head over to the mothership for future purchases. In addition to a 8/1/2 x 11" receipt of purchase (printed on heavy stock paper) you should have been offered collateral material for your insurance policy.  This replacement valuation is different than the receipt and is important for you to have as your collection grows.  This of course, assumes you are going to insure your bracelet for full replacement value should you lose it.  This should have been at the very least offered to you which you could have declined if you are not insuring.  But still, the omission of this is also unacceptable.
> By the way, your bracelet is beautiful and after all this is said and done I hope it brings you great joy to wear!


----------



## Frivole88

UPDATE: I just called the 5th Ave. flagship store and told them what happened at the VCA Hudson Yards. They said that *the shortage is indeed true* and it also happened at their flagship store. They said it's because of the recent holidays and high-volume of traffic in both stores. Now, I'm not really sure if they're telling me the truth or if they were just covering up the mistake of the other store. they advised me not to return or exchange but to just wait for the COA and I should be getting mine soon.


----------



## 911snowball

Perhaps it is the truth after all.  Although the flagship is  not my home store, I have shopped there and they have always been extremely straightforward and accurate in their communications.  I would give the benefit of the doubt, but I still feel all of the details should have been fully explained in detail to you at the other boutique.  Please don't despair, this will all get straightened out. VCA is a passion of mine and I have amassed quite a collection over many years.   I wear my pieces regardless of value each and every day and they bring me such joy.  A VCA piece can make wearing a t shirt and sweatpants feel special!


----------



## DS2006

kristinlorraine said:


> UPDATE: I just called the 5th Ave. flagship store and told them what happened at the VCA Hudson Yards. They said that *the shortage is indeed true* and it also happened at their flagship store. They said it is because of the recent holidays and high-volume of traffic in both stores. Now, I'm not really sure if they're telling me the truth or if they were just covering up the mistake of the other store. they advised me not to return or exchange but to just wait for the COA and I should be getting mine soon.



I assure you that they were not covering up for the other store. I'd relax and not worry about this anymore. I'd check with your SA in a couple of weeks or maybe a month if you have not received the COA. The bracelet is beautiful, so enjoy it! Again, always deal with one SA regardless of the location. The person who helped you when you picked up the bracelet wouldn't have had any knowledge of what the original SA gave you at the time of purchase.


----------



## Frivole88

thanks so much for all your helpful advices. i will try my best to enjoy my bracelet. i love the color of my carnelian because i personally prefer the darker red stones and my sa is a nice lady. i just wished she should have informed me earlier about my official receipt and the coa shortage so I wouldn't be this clueless and upset . thanks  again to everyone.



911snowball said:


> Perhaps it is the truth after all.  Although the flagship is  not my home store, I have shopped there and they have always been extremely straightforward and accurate in their communications.  I would give the benefit of the doubt, but I still feel all of the details should have been fully explained in detail to you at the other boutique.  Please don't despair, this will all get straightened out. VCA is a passion of mine and I have amassed quite a collection over many years.   I wear my pieces regardless of value each and every day and they bring me such joy.  A VCA piece can make wearing a t shirt and sweatpants feel special!





DS2006 said:


> I assure you that they were not covering up for the other store. I'd relax and not worry about this anymore. I'd check with your SA in a couple of weeks or maybe a month if you have not received the COA. The bracelet is beautiful, so enjoy it! Again, always deal with one SA regardless of the location. The person who helped you when you picked up the bracelet wouldn't have had any knowledge of what the original SA gave you at the time of purchase.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I am so sorry to hear that this has upset you. While it is indeed frustrating, I doubt they are covering up for the other boutique. There may well be a COA shortage, it’’s just that your Hudson Yards SA should have mentioned that to you. Just stay on top if it and I’m sure it will arrive. It’s really a gorgeous bracelet (love the color!) and it would be a shame if this interfered with your enjoyment of it.


----------



## Phoenix123

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks for the advice. I just texted my SA and she said she will fedex to me the official receipt but *right now they have shortage of Certificate of Authenticity so she's not sure when I can receive mine.* is this true? can I request one in 5th Avenue boutique instead? (I purchased mine in vca hudson yards).



This is extremely bizarre!!  I'd kick up a big fuss and demand it!  Yes, demand!! lol


----------



## Phoenix123

Phoenix123 said:


> This is extremely bizarre!!  I'd kick up a big fuss and demand it!  Yes, demand!! lol



I contacted my SA where I live and there's no shortage here.  It is bizarre to me that there is a shortage in the US.


----------



## jenayb

Wearing my GMOP PG bracelet as a necklace today. Using my BA bracelet as a connector in the back.


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> Wearing my GMOP PG bracelet as a necklace today. Using my BA bracelet as a connector in the back.



I love this. Beautiful look!
I think I wear my bracelets more often as necklace extenders rather than as bracelets these days!


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> I love this. Beautiful look!
> I think I wear my bracelets more often as necklace extenders rather than as bracelets these days!



hey girl! Thank you! This is my first try. I don’t know why it didn’t occur to me before!


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> hey girl! Thank you! This is my first try. I don’t know why it didn’t occur to me before!



It’s perfect for those of us with longer hair! I love extending a 10 to a 15 with this method also. A 15 is a great length, it hits at a nice place on me.


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> It’s perfect for those of us with longer hair! I love extending a 10 to a 15 with this method also. A 15 is a great length, it hits at a nice place on me.



You are giving me ideas!!


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> You are giving me ideas!!



The dangerous part is that I am giving myself ideas!! Again!


----------



## jyyanks

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks for the advice. I just texted my SA and she said she will fedex to me the official receipt but right now they have shortage of Certificate of Authenticity so she's not sure when I can receive mine. is this true? can I request one in 5th Avenue boutique instead? (I purchased mine in vca hudson yards).
> 
> 
> 
> kristinlorraine said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I just called the 5th Ave. flagship store and told them what happened at the VCA Hudson Yards. They said that *the shortage is indeed true* and it also happened at their flagship store. They said it's because of the recent holidays and high-volume of traffic in both stores. Now, I'm not really sure if they're telling me the truth or if they were just covering up the mistake of the other store. they advised me not to return or exchange but to just wait for the COA and I should be getting mine soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm there is a shortage of COA's in the NY area (bought my bracelet a week ago).  My SA also sent me one via Fedex after the fact.  Enjoy our bracelet and don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted my SA where I live and there's no shortage here.  It is bizarre to me that there is a shortage in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in NYC?  NYC is having a shortage.
Click to expand...


----------



## Frivole88

thanks jyyanks, it eases my mind from unnecessary worries. i still haven't received both my official receipt and COA. the sa told me she fedex-ed my official receipt the other day but i still didn't have it. i will wait till next week before I make another call.


----------



## Phoenix123

No.  I live in Singapore.  It is still strange to me that there is a shortage of COA.  It is only a piece of paper.


----------



## EpiFanatic

kristinlorraine said:


> UPDATE: I just called the 5th Ave. flagship store and told them what happened at the VCA Hudson Yards. They said that *the shortage is indeed true* and it also happened at their flagship store. They said it's because of the recent holidays and high-volume of traffic in both stores. Now, I'm not really sure if they're telling me the truth or if they were just covering up the mistake of the other store. they advised me not to return or exchange but to just wait for the COA and I should be getting mine soon.


Don’t worry. It will be fine. You will get the things you need. I’m sorry your first experience was not ideal but you will build a good relationship with your SA when you find an SA and store you like. It will be fine.


----------



## hopiko

kristinlorraine said:


> She said, she would ask the vice president when they would get the COA as they are having constant shortage on them but she will put my name down and send one soon. i'm not really sure what that means. i'm getting nervous what this could mean for the quality/authenticity of my brand new bracelet. and as i far as i know they sent my bracelet to be shortened in 5th ave. store. sorry if i sound paranoid as this is my first vca purchase and I'm regretting my purchase now. I should have spent my money on Cartier or went to the vca 5th ave instead.



I have made some recent purchases and did not get the COA due to shortage but did receive it a few weeks later.  You can get a replacement from the store where you purchased it anytime as long as you are on record as the owner.   Be patient and PERSISTENT if needed!  Enjoy your new piece. This shortage is a short term blip!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenaywins said:


> Wearing my GMOP PG bracelet as a necklace today. Using my BA bracelet as a connector in the back.


Fabulous!!!


----------



## Frivole88

hello again everyone. So today, I received the "official copy" of my puchase through fedex and it's still printed in an ugly white copy paper and not the heavy-stock, beautiful, formal VCA official paper you guys are saying. As for coa, still nothing the sa texted me yesterday and she still doesn't know when I would get mine. But in all honesty....I am so done with VCA hudson yards!


----------



## DS2006

kristinlorraine said:


> hello again everyone. So today, I received the "official copy" of my puchase through fedex and it's still printed in an ugly white copy paper and not the heavy-stock, beautiful, formal VCA official paper you guys are saying. As for coa, still nothing the sa texted me yesterday and she still doesn't know when I would get mine. But in all honesty....I am so done with VCA hudson yards!



I have receipts from a Las Vegas boutique and Houston and both receipts are on regular (medium stock) copy paper.   Please do not let things like the paperwork diminish the pleasure of your jewelry. Maybe someone has a boutique that uses expensive paper, but the two I have used do not. So do not expect that most places.


----------



## Frivole88

thanks for the reply. this is my first vca experience and some mentioned the official receipt should be printed in special vca paper. thanks for letting me know that yours is also same as mine.



DS2006 said:


> I have receipts from a Las Vegas boutique and Houston and both receipts are on regular (medium stock) copy paper.   Please do not let things like the paperwork diminish the pleasure of your jewelry. Maybe someone has a boutique that uses expensive paper, but the two I have used do not. So do not expect that most places.


----------



## DS2006

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks for the reply. this is my first vca experience and some mentioned the official receipt should be printed in special vca paper. thanks for letting me know that yours is also same as mine.



You are very welcome! I actually went to my file cabinet to check, because I wasn't 100% sure.  I just didn't want you to think your store was somehow not following the normal procedures if mine were also on copy paper!


----------



## hopiko

rockin' the crystal today!


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> I have receipts from a Las Vegas boutique and Houston and both receipts are on regular (medium stock) copy paper.   Please do not let things like the paperwork diminish the pleasure of your jewelry. Maybe someone has a boutique that uses expensive paper, but the two I have used do not. So do not expect that most places.





kristinlorraine said:


> thanks for the reply. this is my first vca experience and some mentioned the official receipt should be printed in special vca paper. thanks for letting me know that yours is also same as mine.



mine are on regular paper, too


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> rockin' the crystal today!


Fabulous!


----------



## Mali_

hopiko said:


> rockin' the crystal today!


Lovely! I like the snake too.


----------



## Phoenix123

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks for the reply. this is my first vca experience and *some mentioned the official receipt should be printed in special vca paper*. thanks for letting me know that yours is also same as mine.



I'd like to see this!  All mine are printed on regular paper.


----------



## cafecreme15

hopiko said:


> rockin' the crystal today!


This gorgeous! Ugh want it so badly! Was this a recent purchase by chance?


----------



## bhurry

cafecreme15 said:


> This gorgeous! Ugh want it so badly! Was this a recent purchase by chance?


Ikr?  Love the rock crystal and hope they bring it back.


----------



## deltalady

MOP Sweet Alhambra today to get my hair done


----------



## Bisoux78

Wearing my MOP necklace at work...I love how I can add a bit of luxury to my boring old scrubs!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sharing my love for Alhambra and Perlee pieces... the fourth picture is just me trying out a stack for my perlee clover bracelet ....thank you for letting me share! Have a blessed day everyone


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> Wearing my GMOP PG bracelet as a necklace today. Using my BA bracelet as a connector in the back.


Whoa! That’s stunning!


----------



## Watches&Jewels

Your photography is stunning.  Great pics.


----------



## DS2006

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing my love for Alhambra and Perlee pieces... the fourth picture is just me trying out a stack for my perlee clover bracelet ....thank you for letting me share! Have a blessed day everyone



Gorgeous pics!  Is the last one two pink gold clover perlee bracelets with a yellow gold diamond one in the middle?


----------



## cafecreme15

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing my love for Alhambra and Perlee pieces... the fourth picture is just me trying out a stack for my perlee clover bracelet ....thank you for letting me share! Have a blessed day everyone


These shots belong in a magazine!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing my love for Alhambra and Perlee pieces... the fourth picture is just me trying out a stack for my perlee clover bracelet ....thank you for letting me share! Have a blessed day everyone


Your pieces are so gorgeous sweetie!!! 
Congratulations and enjoy!

PS please teach me how to take such awesome photos!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Watches&Jewels said:


> Your photography is stunning.  Great pics.


Thank you so much! VCA pieces are so beautiful it’s easy to take good pictures 


DS2006 said:


> Gorgeous pics!  Is the last one two pink gold clover perlee bracelets with a yellow gold diamond one in the middle?


Thank you so much! The light does make the single row diamond perlee look yellow gold but it’s actually pink gold like the two perlee clover bracelets. 


cafecreme15 said:


> These shots belong in a magazine!


Aww thank you so much! Sigh! I love taking pictures of Hermes and VCA works of arts! 


Notorious Pink said:


> Your pieces are so gorgeous sweetie!!!
> Congratulations and enjoy!
> 
> PS please teach me how to take such awesome photos!!



hehe you are the best! You know how much I admire your style not to mention the gorgeous pictures you take to enable me with your beautiful bags and jewelry


----------



## Machick333

Hi! Wanted to post my newest addition  I really went back and forth between this and a 10 motif !


----------



## rk4265

Machick333 said:


> Hi! Wanted to post my newest addition  I really went back and forth between this and a 10 motif !


I’m in the same boat. Waiting until June. It’s so beautiful on you! Congratulations


----------



## Machick333

Thanks What is happening in June ??? Is new release or something ? I’m out of the loop !


----------



## rk4265

Machick333 said:


> Thanks What is happening in June ??? Is new release or something ? I’m out of the loop !


Oh no lol. My anniversary and when it’s my turn to buy it


----------



## Machick333

Haha! Good luck with your decision ! It was tough I actually bought the 10 motif first then ended up exchanging for this ! Too many amazing options


----------



## Maymyothu

Very beautiful, I want to get this too. Do you wear it with casual outfits?


----------



## rk4265

Machick333 said:


> Haha! Good luck with your decision ! It was tough I actually bought the 10 motif first then ended up exchanging for this ! Too many amazing options


Which 10 is your favorite?


----------



## surfer

Love this tq 20 so much as it goes with so many colours of clothing.


----------



## Machick333

rk4265 said:


> Which 10 is your favorite?


 That was the other issues . So many ! I liked the guilloche, black onyx (but I have pendant and 5 motif in it already) tiger eye . So many nice options !!


----------



## Machick333

Maymyothu said:


> Very beautiful, I want to get this too. Do you wear it with casual outfits?


I just bought it  I imagine more formal but if I can find a way to wear it casually , I will ! I’ve been trying to search images of people wearing it casually !


----------



## Maymyothu

Machick333 said:


> That was the other issues . So many ! I liked the guilloche, black onyx (but I have pendant and 5 motif in it already) tiger eye . So many nice options !!


I just got onyx 5M and vintage pendent, now I want same as yours, as I love Mother of Pearl in two colours too, and match well with the rest of my VCA pieces.

congrats! Enjoy and please post more pictures


----------



## jimmie staton

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing my love for Alhambra and Perlee pieces... the fourth picture is just me trying out a stack for my perlee clover bracelet ....thank you for letting me share! Have a blessed day everyone


Now you know you are NOW going to be unable to not want to do this. lol. This would be my dream stack, I would end up giving away all my other luxury bracelets to pull this off.
"J!m"


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4682946
> 
> 
> Love this tq 20 so much as it goes with so many colours of clothing.


Omg I love EVERYTHING in this photo.
I’ve been bitten by the turquoise bug HARD!!!


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> View attachment 4682946
> 
> 
> Love this tq 20 so much as it goes with so many colours of clothing.


So pretty!! This photo makes me think of springtime!


----------



## surfer

Notorious Pink said:


> Omg I love EVERYTHING in this photo.
> I’ve been bitten by the turquoise bug HARD!!!


I love most of your choices too dear. We do have a few crossovers/mutual love for pinks and blues, gmop, pave and rose gold!!


----------



## surfer

nicole0612 said:


> So pretty!! This photo makes me think of springtime!


Thanks so much! You are always so kind and positive. So happy to share the turquoise love with you!


----------



## surfer

And here she is paired with black for another look


----------



## eternallove4bag

Machick333 said:


> Hi! Wanted to post my newest addition  I really went back and forth between this and a 10 motif !


It’s stunning! Congrats on a gorgeous piece! 



surfer said:


> View attachment 4682946
> 
> 
> Love this tq 20 so much as it goes with so many colours of clothing.


That 20 motif is drool worthy! Are the magic earrings white mop or grey mop?



surfer said:


> View attachment 4683127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is paired with black for another look


What a versatile piece! You are making me want to add a 20 or 16 motif!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jimmie staton said:


> Now you know you are NOW going to be unable to not want to do this. lol. This would be my dream stack, I would end up giving away all my other luxury bracelets to pull this off.
> "J!m"


Haha! You hit the nail on the head! I am sooo in love with this stack! Trouble! I know cartier love and JUC bracelets tend to be more popular but I am a VCA gal so I am focusing on creating a VCA stack that I can enjoy for years to come! I also really liked my perlee clover stacked with the single row diamond perlee and the signature perlee bracelets. Will post pics of that too and then get everyone’s opinion!


----------



## surfer

eternallove4bag said:


> It’s stunning! Congrats on a gorgeous piece!
> 
> 
> That 20 motif is drool worthy! Are the magic earrings white mop or grey mop?
> 
> It’s white mop
> 
> What a versatile piece! You are making me want to add a 20 or 16 motif!


----------



## surfer

eternallove4bag said:


> It’s stunning! Congrats on a gorgeous piece!
> 
> 
> That 20 motif is drool worthy! Are the magic earrings white mop or grey mop?
> 
> 
> What a versatile piece! You are making me want to add a 20 or 16 motif!



It’s white mop


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> It’s white mop


Gorgeous! We are sisters on that! I have the vintage white mop earrings!


----------



## jimmie staton

eternallove4bag said:


> Haha! You hit the nail on the head! I am sooo in love with this stack! Trouble! I know cartier love and JUC bracelets tend to be more popular but I am a VCA gal so I am focusing on creating a VCA stack that I can enjoy for years to come! I also really liked my perlee clover stacked with the single row diamond perlee and the signature perlee bracelets. Will post pics of that too and then get everyone’s opinion!


RIGHT ON ETERNALLOVE4BAG !!!! You have spectacular taste and stylish vision ! Follow your heart and acquire the pictured stack... you are so worth it and so worthy of it. Timeless stack for decades to come. I am a  VCA guy and I'm NOT allergic to all the other luxury brands (I think I have them all on my wrist, fingers and neck) but ran out of space for anything else. The VCA Diamond Clover Bracelet(s) and the VCA Single Row Diamonds are the bees knees, especially the yellow gold ! Now you got me back into obsessing over the VCA bangles... DANG !!! LOL. Note, if you don't put a deadline on your goals, they will be just dreams. Post your goal with a deadline in mind.
Wishing you the very best... and may all your dreams come true.
"J!m"


----------



## eternallove4bag

jimmie staton said:


> RIGHT ON ETERNALLOVE4BAG !!!! You have spectacular taste and stylish vision ! Follow your heart and acquire the pictured stack... you are so worth it and so worthy of it. Timeless stack for decades to come. I am a  VCA guy and I'm NOT allergic to all the other luxury brands (I think I have them all on my wrist, fingers and neck) but ran out of space for anything else. The VCA Diamond Clover Bracelet(s) and the VCA Single Row Diamonds are the bees knees, especially the yellow gold ! Now you got me back into obsessing over the VCA bangles... DANG !!! LOL. Note, if you don't put a deadline on your goals, they will be just dreams. Post your goal with a deadline in mind.
> Wishing you the very best... and may all your dreams come true.
> "J!m"


Gosh your words are so uplifting! Thank you so much for your kind words not to mention words of wisdom! I agree having deadlines for my goals keeps me focused. That, and the lists I make for everything I do in life .... my SA and I always put our ‘expected’ day of me getting anything on our calendar, so the next one is for the perlee single row diamond perlee bracelet and it’s for early next year 2021 here I come . Here are a few pictures of different stacks I tried with my perlee clover bracelet in the store. The first one is my dream stack. Pardon the writing on the first picture. I had posted it on my insta stories when I first tried it, which was probably couple of years back!


----------



## monap_1981

EpiFanatic said:


> My blue agate with a tiny pop of carnelian...
> View attachment 4568473


So beautiful, love the way they look together!


----------



## surfer

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous! We are sisters on that! I have the vintage white mop earrings!



Yes they are so pretty...very subtle but so wearable!


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> I love most of your choices too dear. We do have a few crossovers/mutual love for pinks and blues, gmop, pave and rose gold!!


Yes!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh your words are so uplifting! Thank you so much for your kind words not to mention words of wisdom! I agree having deadlines for my goals keeps me focused. That, and the lists I make for everything I do in life .... my SA and I always put our ‘expected’ day of me getting anything on our calendar, so the next one is for the perlee single row diamond perlee bracelet and it’s for early next year 2021 here I come . Here are a few pictures of different stacks I tried with my perlee clover bracelet in the store. The first one is my dream stack. Pardon the writing on the first picture. I had posted it on my insta stories when I first tried it, which was probably couple of years back!


UGGGGH now I see why you want that single row and I am HERE FOR IT!!!
I have seen gorgeous stacks with the perlee diamond clover but that single row is just THE PERFECT stack for it!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> UGGGGH now I see why you want that single row and I am HERE FOR IT!!!
> I have seen gorgeous stacks with the perlee diamond clover but that single row is just THE PERFECT stack for it!!!!


I am so much in trouble my friend right? I mean I keep circling back to the single row diamond perlee bracelet again and again for a reason! ... after trying that with my perlee clover there’s no going back.. okay 2021 it is then


----------



## jimmie staton

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh your words are so uplifting! Thank you so much for your kind words not to mention words of wisdom! I agree having deadlines for my goals keeps me focused. That, and the lists I make for everything I do in life .... my SA and I always put our ‘expected’ day of me getting anything on our calendar, so the next one is for the perlee single row diamond perlee bracelet and it’s for early next year 2021 here I come . Here are a few pictures of different stacks I tried with my perlee clover bracelet in the store. The first one is my dream stack. Pardon the writing on the first picture. I had posted it on my insta stories when I first tried it, which was probably couple of years back!


Honored and Thank you for the kindness of your words. I forgot all about the VCA Signature bangle... that started my craving for the VCA bangles... then I discovered the single row of diamonds bangle, then the diamond clover and I nearly lost my mind. lol. I have to stay away from my SA and boutique, which is Yvan on Fifth Avenue, NYC... I am excited for you and your VCA bangle journey. 
"J!m"


----------



## eternallove4bag

jimmie staton said:


> Honored and Thank you for the kindness of your words. I forgot all about the VCA Signature bangle... that started my craving for the VCA bangles... then I discovered the single row of diamonds bangle, then the diamond clover and I nearly lost my mind. lol. I have to stay away from my SA and boutique, which is Yvan on Fifth Avenue, NYC... I am excited for you and your VCA bangle journey.
> "J!m"


Thank you so much! I feel for me VCA has been a slipperier slide than Hermes and that’s saying a lot!... I can see why the signature perlee bracelet started your craving for the VCA bracelets! It’s a fabulous piece! I call my Hermes SA my crack dealer  which took her aback the first time I called her that but then she went ‘I see what you mean!’ ... I feel my VCA SA is replacing her from that position ... well, best of luck to both of us in winding our way through the slippery yet oh so rewarding slopes of VCA ... cannot wait to see what’s on your wishlist ... please post enabling pictures for us to drool over!


----------



## monap_1981

hopiko said:


> Guilloche...full set!  Resistance was futile!
> I don’t intend to wear them all together and definitely need to shorten the bracelet but fun picture, nonetheless


Beautiful set, love it!


----------



## jimmie staton

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I feel for me VCA has been a slipperier slide than Hermes and that’s saying a lot!... I can see why the signature perlee bracelet started your craving for the VCA bracelets! It’s a fabulous piece! I call my Hermes SA my crack dealer  which took her aback the first time I called her that but then she went ‘I see what you mean!’ ... I feel my VCA SA is replacing her from that position ... well, best of luck to both of us in winding our way through the slippery yet oh so rewarding slopes of VCA ... cannot wait to see what’s on your wishlist ... please post enabling pictures for us to drool over!


Hilarious !!! VCA has now become my 'Drug' of choice these days... I've been a Gucci addict, a Tiffany & Co addict, a Cartier addict, a Bulgari addict, a David Yurman addict, a Dior addict, a YSL addict, a Louis Vuitton addict,  a Hermes addict and a Thom Brown addict, however, Van Cleef & Arpels is one that I am not trying to kick ! I don't want no 12 step program, ain't going go to rehab, I'm not gonna wear no darn patch, no abstinence ! I've been posting but want to buy more to wear more to post more...  I AM on the wagon though... lol. Bout to relapse real soon... I've been planning my relapse. Please post your wares and favs.
Wishing you the very best... and may all your dreams come true...
"J!m"


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> I am so much in trouble my friend right? I mean I keep circling back to the single row diamond perlee bracelet again and again for a reason! ... after trying that with my perlee clover there’s no going back.. okay 2021 it is then


I can’t wait until you get yours. Its a stunning piece and is absolutely perfect for stacking.

I have loved that single row perlee for 3 years now. it’s not even on the horizon for meSince I’ve gotten pave earrings I wear my bracelets less. Gotta see where my tendencies lay given I’ve put another pair of pave studs on my list, before I invest in another bracelet.


----------



## surfer

Some pics I forgot to post from the Romeo and Juliet event months ago. Better late than never


----------



## luckylove

surfer said:


> View attachment 4686012
> View attachment 4686014
> View attachment 4686015
> View attachment 4686016
> View attachment 4686017
> View attachment 4686018
> View attachment 4686019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics I forgot to post from the Romeo and Juliet event months ago. Better late than never



So many fantastic pieces!


----------



## jimmie staton

surfer said:


> View attachment 4686012
> View attachment 4686014
> View attachment 4686015
> View attachment 4686016
> View attachment 4686017
> View attachment 4686018
> View attachment 4686019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics I forgot to post from the Romeo and Juliet event months ago. Better late than never


Fantastic... I bet you had so much fun !
"J!m"


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> View attachment 4686012
> View attachment 4686014
> View attachment 4686015
> View attachment 4686016
> View attachment 4686017
> View attachment 4686018
> View attachment 4686019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics I forgot to post from the Romeo and Juliet event months ago. Better late than never



Just stunning! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## innerpeace85




----------



## surfer

jimmie staton said:


> Fantastic... I bet you had so much fun !
> "J!m"


Yes it was so nice to be around pretty things and to be honest they had amazing food and cocktails so I was distracted  Should have taken more photos


----------



## innerpeace85

surfer said:


> View attachment 4686012
> View attachment 4686014
> View attachment 4686015
> View attachment 4686016
> View attachment 4686017
> View attachment 4686018
> View attachment 4686019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics I forgot to post from the Romeo and Juliet event months ago. Better late than never


Stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> View attachment 4686012
> View attachment 4686014
> View attachment 4686015
> View attachment 4686016
> View attachment 4686017
> View attachment 4686018
> View attachment 4686019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics I forgot to post from the Romeo and Juliet event months ago. Better late than never


Drooling over your fabulous pictures! 



innerpeace85 said:


> View attachment 4686475



The earrings are stunning and of course totally biased towards the pendant since we are sisters on this


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> I can’t wait until you get yours. Its a stunning piece and is absolutely perfect for stacking.
> 
> I have loved that single row perlee for 3 years now. it’s not even on the horizon for meSince I’ve gotten pave earrings I wear my bracelets less. Gotta see where my tendencies lay given I’ve put another pair of pave studs on my list, before I invest in another bracelet.


Earrings are addictive! I got my pave vintage earrings in November and I haven’t stopped wearing them for even a day! Talk about value for money ... pave studs sound just as amazing! Hope you get them soon! As for the perlee single row diamond bracelet, I have been loving it since it’s release but always been unsure whether I loved it enough to add it to my small collection! Now I am finally convinced


----------



## eternallove4bag

jimmie staton said:


> Hilarious !!! VCA has now become my 'Drug' of choice these days... I've been a Gucci addict, a Tiffany & Co addict, a Cartier addict, a Bulgari addict, a David Yurman addict, a Dior addict, a YSL addict, a Louis Vuitton addict,  a Hermes addict and a Thom Brown addict, however, Van Cleef & Arpels is one that I am not trying to kick ! I don't want no 12 step program, ain't going go to rehab, I'm not gonna wear no darn patch, no abstinence ! I've been posting but want to buy more to wear more to post more...  I AM on the wagon though... lol. Bout to relapse real soon... I've been planning my relapse. Please post your wares and favs.
> Wishing you the very best... and may all your dreams come true...
> "J!m"


It’s like you are describing me ... I went through my obsession of different brands... but it’s seems my last ‘forever’ stop is Hermes and VCA! However, I go on ban island for Hermes but not VCA! Wishing you the very best always! Love that we can relate to such a huge extent over our mutual love for the brand


----------



## jimmie staton

eternallove4bag said:


> It’s like you are describing me ... I went through my obsession of different brands... but it’s seems my last ‘forever’ stop is Hermes and VCA! However, I go on ban island for Hermes but not VCA! Wishing you the very best always! Love that we can relate to such a huge extent over our mutual love for the brand


Wonderful... and I get it, Hermes and VCA reigns supreme. VCA-ALL-THE-WAY ! I'm a dude and I am hypnotized by the allure of VCA, The Love Story and it doesn't hurt that it really looks great on me ! (I know that is was meant for Women to wear) Women drool over my neck and wrist and my Wife just rolls her eyes... lol. She doesn't go gaga over VCA, she really doesn't care for it at all. Thank you for allowing me to share our mutual love for luxury... especially VCA.
"J!m"


----------



## WingNut

I‘m popping in after a self-imposed ban from looking at all the beautiful pieces. OMG everything, and how it is worn and the beautiful people wearing it, is just drool-worthy! D

This will have to make do for me for awhile, until my wallet recovers from home-renovations.


----------



## TankerToad

VCA In Action (of a sort$ - does obsessed count as action?


----------



## jimmie staton

TankerToad said:


> VCA In Action (of a sort$ - does obsessed count as action?


Absolutely ! Especially when you do it like this !!! Phenomenal !!!!
"J!m"


----------



## surfer

Playing with my favourite turquoise


----------



## jimmie staton

surfer said:


> Playing with my favourite turquoise


Super cool, fun and awesome photo shoot !
"J!m"


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> Playing with my favourite turquoise


DEAD.


----------



## surfer

Notorious Pink said:


> DEAD.



You aren’t allowed dead; we need you alive for many more eye candies to come. 

When will we be twins on this?  

Hurry up please


----------



## surfer

jimmie staton said:


> Super cool, fun and awesome photo shoot !
> "J!m"



So sweet thank you J!m


----------



## say brooke

Tried on the pave magic pieces. One would be more practical than the other and also relatively lighter on the pocket. But the other has a "huge" presence.


----------



## WingNut

TankerToad said:


> VCA In Action (of a sort$ - does obsessed count as action?


Love it and how the color of your polish matches!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jimmie staton said:


> Wonderful... and I get it, Hermes and VCA reigns supreme. VCA-ALL-THE-WAY ! I'm a dude and I am hypnotized by the allure of VCA, The Love Story and it doesn't hurt that it really looks great on me ! (I know that is was meant for Women to wear) Women drool over my neck and wrist and my Wife just rolls her eyes... lol. She doesn't go gaga over VCA, she really doesn't care for it at all. Thank you for allowing me to share our mutual love for luxury... especially VCA.
> "J!m"


Hehe I can imagine! Thank you for being so sweet and letting me share my VCA obsession. Here’s a stack which people will either appreciate or run screaming the other way ‘She is nuts’... I either go all out or nothing it seems ... looking forward to enabling pictures from you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> I‘m popping in after a self-imposed ban from looking at all the beautiful pieces. OMG everything, and how it is worn and the beautiful people wearing it, is just drool-worthy! D
> 
> This will have to make do for me for awhile, until my wallet recovers from home-renovations.


I love your stack! So elegant!


TankerToad said:


> VCA In Action (of a sort$ - does obsessed count as action?


YES it does! The btf ring looks stunning!


surfer said:


> Playing with my favourite turquoise


Before your enabling pictures, I wasn’t in love with turquoise as I am now! Gorgeous!


say brooke said:


> Tried on the pave magic pieces. One would be more practical than the other and also relatively lighter on the pocket. But the other has a "huge" presence.


Beautiful on you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> You aren’t allowed dead; we need you alive for many more eye candies to come.
> 
> When will we be twins on this?
> 
> Hurry up please



Ha Ha HAAAAAAAAAA you totally crack me up on this, sweetie!!! 
All of a sudden I am miraculously revived. 
Of course I am sticking around for future eye candies!!! Im working on it!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe I can imagine! Thank you for being so sweet and letting me share my VCA obsession. Here’s a stack which people will either appreciate or run screaming the other way ‘She is nuts’... I either go all out or nothing it seems ... looking forward to enabling pictures from you!


Oh my... I've died and went to 'Stack Heaven' !!! I absolutely LOVE your collection. I am praying for one VCA diamond clover bracelet ... it must be nice to be you...lol. Thank you for sharing, and allowing me to share our passion(s). You have my two favs... Hermes and Van Cleef & Arpels. YOU ROCK !!!
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

surfer said:


> So sweet thank you J!m


honored.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

say brooke said:


> Tried on the pave magic pieces. One would be more practical than the other and also relatively lighter on the pocket. But the other has a "huge" presence.


I say "GET BOTH !" lol
"J!m"


----------



## surfer

Notorious Pink said:


> Ha Ha HAAAAAAAAAA you totally crack me up on this, sweetie!!!
> All of a sudden I am miraculously revived.
> Of course I am sticking around for future eye candies!!! Im working on it!!!



Phew that’s better! This thread wouldn’t be the same without you and I am sure many of us would have breathed a sigh of relief to hear you revived 

I was like you though about the tq- I resisted for
a while, now I wouldn’t know what to do without it 

So hurry up please


----------



## say brooke

jimmie staton said:


> I say "GET BOTH !" lol
> "J!m"


Hahaha.. I would SOOOOO love that!


----------



## jimmie staton

say brooke said:


> Hahaha.. I would SOOOOO love that!


I know, right ?
"J!m"


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Carnelian Sweet + Gigi Clozeau


----------



## cafecreme15

Was in the store last week to try on the mini frivole earrings in YG. I need them.


----------



## Watches&Jewels

Cafe, Love how you styled your holiday pendant with the mini frivole. You have given me an idea!


----------



## bhurry

Watches&Jewels said:


> Cafe, Love how you styled your holiday pendant with the mini frivole. You have given me an idea!


Yes same here, love the combo


----------



## eternallove4bag

cafecreme15 said:


> Was in the store last week to try on the mini frivole earrings in YG. I need them.


Gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jimmie staton said:


> Oh my... I've died and went to 'Stack Heaven' !!! I absolutely LOVE your collection. I am praying for one VCA diamond clover bracelet ... it must be nice to be you...lol. Thank you for sharing, and allowing me to share our passion(s). You have my two favs... Hermes and Van Cleef & Arpels. YOU ROCK !!!
> "J!m"


You are the kindest! Thank you so much! This picture shows my love for both brands and I am grateful to have beautiful pieces from both! And seriously, YOU ROCK


----------



## Lisa-SH

say brooke said:


> Tried on the pave magic pieces. One would be more practical than the other and also relatively lighter on the pocket. But the other has a "huge" presence.


I just purchased the 1st one in January, and plan to get the 2nd one sometime in future....soon as well. And they are not conflicting of each other.


----------



## say brooke

Lisa-SH said:


> I just purchased the 1st one in January, and plan to get the 2nd one sometime in future....soon as well. And they are not conflicting of each other.


Totally agree.. they are not conflicting at all! Completely different looks.Congratulations on your purchase! I want both too. Not sure which to get first.. haha.


----------



## 911snowball

Lisa-SH, I have also been contemplating the magic pave necklace.  It is just gorgeous- do you reach for it often in your day to day wardrobe?


----------



## jimmie staton

eternallove4bag said:


> You are the kindest! Thank you so much! This picture shows my love for both brands and I am grateful to have beautiful pieces from both! And seriously, YOU ROCK


aw shucks... Thank you
"J!m"


----------



## Lisa-SH

911snowball said:


> Lisa-SH, I have also been contemplating the magic pave necklace.  It is just gorgeous- do you reach for it often in your day to day wardrobe?


Yes it is a very easy to wear piece.


----------



## surfer

I was curious about combining butterflies...so went to try on some lapis ones today. I own the pair on the left and the lapis and yg on the right could be added into the mix. Yes or no?


----------



## Mali_

surfer said:


> View attachment 4689799
> View attachment 4689796
> View attachment 4689798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious about combining butterflies...so went to try on some lapis ones today. I own the pair on the left and the lapis and yg on the right could be added into the mix. Yes or no?


Yes! They’re


----------



## eternallove4bag

jimmie staton said:


> aw shucks... Thank you
> "J!m"


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> View attachment 4689799
> View attachment 4689796
> View attachment 4689798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious about combining butterflies...so went to try on some lapis ones today. I own the pair on the left and the lapis and yg on the right could be added into the mix. Yes or no?


YES! Wow! I am loving the combo!


----------



## nicole0612

I was lucky enough to add another rock crystal [emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> Phew that’s better! This thread wouldn’t be the same without you and I am sure many of us would have breathed a sigh of relief to hear you revived
> 
> I was like you though about the tq- I resisted for
> a while, now I wouldn’t know what to do without it
> 
> So hurry up please


Ok ok!!! Will do!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Was in the store last week to try on the mini frivole earrings in YG. I need them.


Yes, yes you do!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4689799
> View attachment 4689796
> View attachment 4689798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious about combining butterflies...so went to try on some lapis ones today. I own the pair on the left and the lapis and yg on the right could be added into the mix. Yes or no?


Yes! They are mix and match!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> I was lucky enough to add another rock crystal [emoji177]
> View attachment 4690371
> 
> View attachment 4690372


Oh WOW!!!!!


----------



## surfer

nicole0612 said:


> I was lucky enough to add another rock crystal [emoji177]
> View attachment 4690371
> 
> View attachment 4690372


So gorgeous hun!


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I was lucky enough to add another rock crystal [emoji177]
> View attachment 4690371
> 
> View attachment 4690372


Gorgeous!! Did your boutique get this in new?



Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, yes you do!!!


Was planning to acquire both the earrings place the SO in the next few months but all this turmoil is making me think twice.


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh WOW!!!!!





surfer said:


> So gorgeous hun!





cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous!! Did your boutique get this in new?
> 
> 
> Was planning to acquire both the earrings place the SO in the next few months but all this turmoil is making me think twice.



Thank you ladies! It took some persistence and I had to jump on it immediately when the offer came since there is a long waitlist! Sending thanks to my dear friends for all of the help in the pursuit!


----------



## surfer

And here’s the magic reunited with the 20 motifs. My little photographer took this pic. It’s casual (esp the shoes) but hey my pedicure matches my tq  I decided the world is a bit sad so why not enjoy the pretty things while picking her up from school


----------



## surfer

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you ladies! It took some persistence and I had to jump on it immediately when the offer came since there is a long waitlist! Sending thanks to my dear friends for all of the help in the pursuit!


So happy for you dear!!


----------



## Phoenix123

surfer said:


> View attachment 4692734
> View attachment 4692727
> View attachment 4692728
> View attachment 4692729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s the magic reunited with the 20 motifs. My little photographer took this pic. It’s casual (esp the shoes) but hey my pedicure matches my tq  I decided the world is a bit sad so why not enjoy the pretty things while picking her up from school



Lovely!  That pasta looks YUM!!  I am jealous! lol


----------



## surfer

Phoenix123 said:


> Lovely!  That pasta looks YUM!!  I am jealous! lol


It was yum! 
I am sure many places will close soon but for now I just try to be as supportive as possible of the local businesses! So hard for everyone right now but here on tpf is my happy place


----------



## jimmie staton

surfer said:


> View attachment 4692734
> View attachment 4692727
> View attachment 4692728
> View attachment 4692729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s the magic reunited with the 20 motifs. My little photographer took this pic. It’s casual (esp the shoes) but hey my pedicure matches my tq  I decided the world is a bit sad so why not enjoy the pretty things while picking her up from school


Thank you for cheering us up in these sad times. You look amazing !!! Thank you for your service !
"J!m"


----------



## DS2006

surfer said:


> View attachment 4692734
> View attachment 4692727
> View attachment 4692728
> View attachment 4692729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s the magic reunited with the 20 motifs. My little photographer took this pic. It’s casual (esp the shoes) but hey my pedicure matches my tq  I decided the world is a bit sad so why not enjoy the pretty things while picking her up from school



Absolutely beautiful! I love turquoise so much in spring and summer! We definitely need a pleasant distraction from what is going on in the world, especially considering many of us are almost trapped at home for weeks! Thank you for posting!


----------



## surfer

jimmie staton said:


> Thank you for cheering us up in these sad times. You look amazing !!! Thank you for your service !
> "J!m"



Thanks J!m! Hope you are staying fashionably safe as well


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I love turquoise so much in spring and summer! We definitely need a pleasant distraction from what is going on in the world, especially considering many of us are almost trapped at home for weeks! Thank you for posting!



Yes it’s not an easy time and we are lucky to have a little escape in this forum, sometimes it’s a breath of fresh air to appreciate the pretty things we have and share  Hope you are staying safe dear.


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Hi there! I am new to the Van Cleef world and trying to distract myself from all the craziness currently. I would eventually be interested in purchasing the Alhambra Bracelet, can anyone shed light on the weight of the bracelets? (do they feel weighty?) and the durability of the MOP? I am someone who leaves my jewelry on 24/7 and is constantly washing their hands, just wanted some insight! TIA


----------



## jimmie staton

surfer said:


> Thanks J!m! Hope you are staying fashionably safe as well


Aw shucks... Thank you.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

ladyofluxuryy said:


> Hi there! I am new to the Van Cleef world and trying to distract myself from all the craziness currently. I would eventually be interested in purchasing the Alhambra Bracelet, can anyone shed light on the weight of the bracelets? (do they feel weighty?) and the durability of the MOP? I am someone who leaves my jewelry on 24/7 and is constantly washing their hands, just wanted some insight! TIA


Hi Ladyofluxuryy, It's light weight but comfortable... you know its on you, especially if it is fitting you right and also, you won't know it's on. (I know that sounds contradicting, but when you get one, you will see what I mean), MOP is durable to a degree... but not as much as onyx. I have the VCA Magic Alhambra Bracelet and it has onyx, grey mother of pearl, and mother of pearl. I wear it everyday, I just don't sleep in it (well the first night I did. lol) Are you looking at yellow gold or white gold ?
"J!m"


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

jimmie staton said:


> Hi Ladyofluxuryy, It's light weight but comfortable... you know its on you, especially if it is fitting you right and also, you won't know it's on. (I know that sounds contradicting, but when you get one, you will see what I mean), MOP is durable to a degree... but not as much as onyx. I have the VCA Magic Alhambra Bracelet and it has onyx, grey mother of pearl, and mother of pearl. I wear it everyday, I just don't sleep in it (well the first night I did. lol) Are you looking at yellow gold or white gold ?
> "J!m"


Thank you so much, J!m!! I am looking at yellow gold! I really appreciate your insight and this maybe onyx might be a better option for me then but the allure of the other colors always get me..... Grey mother of pearl sounds absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4692734
> View attachment 4692727
> View attachment 4692728
> View attachment 4692729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s the magic reunited with the 20 motifs. My little photographer took this pic. It’s casual (esp the shoes) but hey my pedicure matches my tq  I decided the world is a bit sad so why not enjoy the pretty things while picking her up from school


Love love love.....thank you for the smiles!


----------



## DS2006

ladyofluxuryy said:


> Hi there! I am new to the Van Cleef world and trying to distract myself from all the craziness currently. I would eventually be interested in purchasing the Alhambra Bracelet, can anyone shed light on the weight of the bracelets? (do they feel weighty?) and the durability of the MOP? I am someone who leaves my jewelry on 24/7 and is constantly washing their hands, just wanted some insight! TIA



Welcome! VCA is such a nice distraction!  The Alhambra bracelets are not heavy at all! And they can adjust the length if it is too long, also.  I personally do not feel that these bracelets are for 24/7 wear. The only ones I'd even consider would be the solid gold classic ones (rose or yellow gold). But even then, I wouldn't like soap scum and the extra wear and tear of 24/7.  The MOP should not get wet, so it would not be good for washing hands often, and we are all doing that now!  I plan to get the MOP bracelet, but I will wear it out shopping or to dinner and then take it off when it get home.  I have the yellow gold classic bracelet now, and it can go with any of the stone necklaces or earrings in yellow gold. Here's some care advice from VCA:

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/our-services/care-jewelry.html


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

DS2006 said:


> Welcome! VCA is such a nice distraction!  The Alhambra bracelets are not heavy at all! And they can adjust the length if it is too long, also.  I personally do not feel that these bracelets are for 24/7 wear. The only ones I'd even consider would be the solid gold classic ones (rose or yellow gold). But even then, I wouldn't like soap scum and the extra wear and tear of 24/7.  The MOP should not get wet, so it would not be good for washing hands often, and we are all doing that now!  I plan to get the MOP bracelet, but I will wear it out shopping or to dinner and then take it off when it get home.  I have the yellow gold classic bracelet now, and it can go with any of the stone necklaces or earrings in yellow gold. Here's some care advice from VCA:
> 
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/our-services/care-jewelry.html


Thank you so much for your insight!!


----------



## jimmie staton

ladyofluxuryy said:


> Thank you so much, J!m!! I am looking at yellow gold! I really appreciate your insight and this maybe onyx might be a better option for me then but the allure of the other colors always get me..... Grey mother of pearl sounds absolutely gorgeous!


Hey Ladyofluxuryy, yellow gold is divine ! I was am in love with Mother of Pearl, Grey Mother of Pearl and Onyx, when I saw a bracelet from VCA that had all of the above, with the large hanging Mother of Pearl clover motif, I knew that that was the one. (the movement of this piece is spectacular and fun) I have a picture of me wearing it in my earlier posts. It is still available on the VCA website, take a gander at it, it's not for everyone, but it was definitely for me. Good luck and keep us posted on your journey and ultimate choice.
Be that as it may, It's your time to play, VCA all and everyday, in everyway is all I can say !
"J!m"


----------



## cafecreme15

Wearing my 2019 holiday pendant for our daily walk in the park. Weather was just glorious today and had me feeling hopeful and joyful for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Being stuck at home - I find wearing jewelry brightens up my mood.
Hope everyone is doing physically and mentally well ...


----------



## doloresmia

Hobbiezm said:


> Being stuck at home - I find wearing jewelry brightens up my mood.
> Hope everyone is doing physically and mentally well ...


 Seeing this brightens up MY mood and I speak as someone wearing actual pants for the first time in weeks. Thank you....


----------



## ShyShy

Hobbiezm said:


> Being stuck at home - I find wearing jewelry brightens up my mood.
> Hope everyone is doing physically and mentally well ...


What lovely eye candy.  I haven’t been on TPF for a while... but oh what a lovely view to return to.


----------



## Hobbiezm

doloresmia said:


> Seeing this brightens up MY mood and I speak as someone wearing actual pants for the first time in weeks. Thank you....





ShyShy said:


> What lovely eye candy.  I haven’t been on TPF for a while... but oh what a lovely view to return to.


Thankyou - I’ve stopped wearing make up and my greys are now showing in full force but wearing something sparkly makes anyone feel happy...VCA has the ability to lift any mood


----------



## Rockysmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Wearing my 2019 holiday pendant for our daily walk in the park. Weather was just glorious today and had me feeling hopeful and joyful for the first time in a long time.


Beautiful! Love that color


----------



## Rockysmom

Hobbiezm said:


> Being stuck at home - I find wearing jewelry brightens up my mood.
> Hope everyone is doing physically and mentally well ...


Wow amazing stack! I too put on my jewels just to go to the store but I felt better.
Hope all of my tPF friends are keeping healthy and sane


----------



## cafecreme15

Hobbiezm said:


> Being stuck at home - I find wearing jewelry brightens up my mood.
> Hope everyone is doing physically and mentally well ...


Wowza!!


----------



## Candy_landy

Hobbiezm said:


> Being stuck at home - I find wearing jewelry brightens up my mood.
> Hope everyone is doing physically and mentally well ...


Wow   First bracelet with malachite?


----------



## Hobbiezm

Candy_landy said:


> Wow   First bracelet with malachite?


 One is Grey MOP and the other one is Lapis


----------



## euro-luxe

surfer said:


> View attachment 4692734
> View attachment 4692727
> View attachment 4692728
> View attachment 4692729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s the magic reunited with the 20 motifs. My little photographer took this pic. It’s casual (esp the shoes) but hey my pedicure matches my tq  I decided the world is a bit sad so why not enjoy the pretty things while picking her up from school


Very well done, exquisite pairings.


----------



## surfer

euro-luxe said:


> Very well done, exquisite pairings.


Thank you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nicole0612 said:


> I was lucky enough to add another rock crystal [emoji177]
> View attachment 4690371
> 
> View attachment 4690372


Wow how nice! Did u get two to wear as 10 motif necklace?
Want. One. Too.


----------



## nicole0612

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow how nice! Did u get two to wear as 10 motif necklace?
> Want. One. Too.



Thank you! Yes, I got 2 to wear as a necklace. When the boutiques open again you can also get a 20 motif, but this was the only 5 (the first one was purchased last year). There was still one 20 motif available in the USA as of last month.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! Yes, I got 2 to wear as a necklace. When the boutiques open again you can also get a 20 motif, but this was the only 5 (the first one was purchased last year). There was still one 20 motif available in the USA as of last month.


I'd love to see how it looks worn!
No 20 motif for me. Not my thing.... I just want a bracelet =)


----------



## jenayb

I love seeing everyone wearing their VCA at home or on simple walks/runs just because.  

My BFF and I were texting earlier today and chatting about how we try to make an effort to wear different pieces daily - even at home - just to maintain some sense of normality and positivity. 

Hope everyone is safe, healthy, and feeling good during this time.


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> I was lucky enough to add another rock crystal [emoji177]
> View attachment 4690371
> 
> View attachment 4690372



Oh! How did I miss this? Congrats, girl!


----------



## jenayb

cafecreme15 said:


> Was in the store last week to try on the mini frivole earrings in YG. I need them.



Yes, you do. They are so versatile! They look great on their own, beautiful stacked with another pair of Mini Frivole, and AMAZING stacked with a larger size Frivole.

Love the necklace stack you have going on, btw!


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> Oh! How did I miss this? Congrats, girl!



Thank you! Now if I only had a place to wear it


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> Yes, you do. They are so versatile! They look great on their own, beautiful stacked with another pair of Mini Frivole, and AMAZING stacked with a larger size Frivole.
> 
> Love the necklace stack you have going on, btw!



Doesn’t she wear the blue Holiday Pendant so well? Cafécreme, every time I see your photos it always makes me smile! If I was as fresh and youthful maybe it would look as good on me [emoji28]


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Doesn’t she wear the blue Holiday Pendant so well? Cafécreme, every time I see your photos it always makes me smile! If I was as fresh and youthful maybe it would look as good on me [emoji28]


You’re too sweet!  I love seeing your magnificent collection - can only hope to build something as impressive in happier times


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> You’re too sweet!  I love seeing your magnificent collection - can only hope to build something as impressive in happier times



Thank you! You are building a beautiful collection by choosing pieces carefully. Your feminine choices flatter you so well.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! You are building a beautiful collection by choosing pieces carefully. Your feminine choices flatter you so well.


Thank you so much! I try and think hard about the overall vision for my collection with the help of my great SA! Before all this hell broke lose I was just about to place a special order


----------



## BlingItOn

I wore my earrings for a videoconference this week. I find myself reaching for these even when I’m sitting at home, hoping they will bring good luck. Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## XCCX

BlingItOn said:


> I wore my earrings for a videoconference this week. I find myself reaching for these even when I’m sitting at home, hoping they will bring good luck. Stay safe, everyone!



Beautiful earrings!

You made me excited to wear some of my jewelry in my upcoming video conferences! What a great idea to brighten up the days and use our beloved pieces!


----------



## nicole0612

BlingItOn said:


> I wore my earrings for a videoconference this week. I find myself reaching for these even when I’m sitting at home, hoping they will bring good luck. Stay safe, everyone!



The RG looks so good on you. I have been making an effort to wear my jewelry everyday, it really does make a difference.


----------



## 911snowball

Nicole, a 20 rock ! you have provided me a new item for my wishlist!


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> Nicole, a 20 rock ! you have provided me a new item for my wishlist!



Wouldn’t that be dreamy on you! Let me know if you need help finding it, I think it should still be available since the stores are shut.


----------



## XCCX

Enjoying these in the jewelry box for now.. stay safe everyone!
It’s missing my other watches and WG pieces though..


----------



## Meowwu

Not going to lie, I am having a lot of difficulty with focusing on work while working from home. Sigh. As an attempt to normalize my usual working habit, I put on some jewelry (and glamorously paired with my pajama, of course). Earrings not pictured because I have no make up on. Hope everyone is staying sane and healthy!


----------



## gagabag

Meowwu said:


> Not going to lie, I am having a lot of difficulty with focusing on work while working from home. Sigh. As an attempt to normalize my usual working habit, I put on some jewelry (and glamorously paired with my pajama, of course). Earrings not pictured because I have no make up on. Hope everyone is staying sane and healthy!
> View attachment 4706959
> View attachment 4706960


What a fab idea!


----------



## cafecreme15

I’ve been doing the same because I’m also having this issue. Even if I’m just wearing leggings and a sweatshirt I put in my engagement ring, earrings, and a VCA necklace. It helps!


----------



## Meowwu

cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve been doing the same because I’m also having this issue. Even if I’m just wearing leggings and a sweatshirt I put in my engagement ring, earrings, and a VCA necklace. It helps!


This sounds wrong but I am kind of happy to know I am not the only person struggling with working from home. Yippee. Formalities provide some mental assurance and normality. I am considering whether I should add a lipstick or something to make it more formal. Lol


----------



## cafecreme15

Meowwu said:


> This sounds wrong but I am kind of happy to know I am not the only person struggling with working from home. Yippee. Formalities provide some mental assurance and normality. I am considering whether I should add a lipstick or something to make it more formal. Lol


Not to get too off topic but I read something the other day that drew a distinction between “working from home” and “trying to do work at home whilst in the middle of a pandemic.” If VCA helps to make us all feel even the slightest bit calmer and more normal, then so be it!


----------



## Meowwu

cafecreme15 said:


> Not to get too off topic but I read something the other day that drew a distinction between “working from home” and “trying to do work at home whilst in the middle of a pandemic.” If VCA helps to make us all feel even the slightest bit calmer and more normal, then so be it!


My salary depends on my billable. My shopping depends on my salary. My billable depends on me being sane. It’s a cycle... lol. Pile on the VCA, ladies!


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> Not going to lie, I am having a lot of difficulty with focusing on work while working from home. Sigh. As an attempt to normalize my usual working habit, I put on some jewelry (and glamorously paired with my pajama, of course). Earrings not pictured because I have no make up on. Hope everyone is staying sane and healthy!
> View attachment 4706959
> View attachment 4706960



So pretty! I am definitely doing the same thing.



“cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve been doing the same because I’m also having this issue. Even if I’m just wearing leggings and a sweatshirt I put in my engagement ring, earrings, and a VCA necklace. It helps!



It’s so funny, I’ve been wearing loungewear around the house, and my jewelry game is better than it’s ever been!


----------



## Rockysmom

I am doing the same! Whipping out all of my jewels to make me feel better.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I've stopped wearing jewelry for the most part, especially rings. I am constantly washing my hands and the rings sort of get in the way. I do miss wearing jewelry though.

Most of the time I am wearing gym leggings, a top, a puffer vest that I got in South Africa on safari. The vest brings me back to the best vacay I ever had in my life.

I do, however go on jewelry websites obsessively.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I do, however go on jewelry websites obsessively.



me too!!


----------



## saligator

Do extra "extension" links come with the bracelet? I never got them with my previous one. What do they look like? How long are they?


----------



## Adeliya1

lisawhit said:


> My daughter (black onyx), grand daughter (pink sevres), and myself (gold MOP) all wearing holiday pendants


YOU ARE SO BLESSED   !!!


----------



## nicole0612

Adeliya1 said:


> YOU ARE SO BLESSED   !!!



I am so glad that you quoted and brought this photo back onto the page. I think this is my all-time favorite purseforum photo, it made me smile when I first saw it and it made me smile again now!


----------



## couturequeen

nicole0612 said:


> It’s so funny, I’ve been wearing loungewear around the house, and my jewelry game is better than it’s ever been!


I’m not doing a lot of bracelets or rings right now, but I am getting more wear out of statement necklaces for my video calls.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Decided to ‘go all out’ today 
Being in lounge wear 24/7 makes me feel like I wanna dress up my wrist EVEN more


----------



## hokatie

Trying to get fun with my small perlee ring while staying at home


----------



## MrsWashington

hokatie said:


> Trying to get fun with my small perlee ring while staying at home



Beautiful pairing!


----------



## hokatie

MrsWashington said:


> Beautiful pairing!


Thank you!


----------



## B4GBuff

Happy Day to go out and do errands. Few and far between right now so have to feel a little dressed up...


----------



## jimmie staton

B4GBuff said:


> Happy Day to go out and do errands. Few and far between right now so have to feel a little dressed up...
> View attachment 4724441


Marvelous !
"J!m"


----------



## mmgoodies

Wearing my 10 motifs today as a bracelet


----------



## hokatie

Happy Mother’s Day ladies!


----------



## cafecreme15

hokatie said:


> Happy Mother’s Day ladies!


Gorgeous layering!! Did you have an extender put on the Alhambra?


----------



## hokatie

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous layering!! Did you have an extender put on the Alhambra?


Thank you! Yes, I bought an extender from a local jewelry shop because I didn’t have time to go to the boutique that’s one and a half hours from my house.


----------



## deedeedor

Gold on black~ 
My two ways of wearing my 20


----------



## mmgoodies

Wearing my 10 motifs with the Magic MOP today


----------



## gagabag

mmgoodies said:


> Wearing my 10 motifs with the Magic MOP today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4730640


I am not a fan of asymmetric jewelries, but these look good on you!


----------



## deedeedor

Wow!!! Love it


----------



## Mariajorgensen

hokatie said:


> Happy Mother’s Day ladies!


Love love this !


----------



## hokatie

Mariajorgensen said:


> Love love this !


Thank you!


----------



## BWM

Wearing my new WG Perlee Clovers bracelet!


----------



## Croissant

hokatie said:


> Trying to get fun with my small perlee ring while staying at home


i love your brilliant round eternity band in the second pic. details please- make, size, etc! ive been looking for similar.


----------



## hokatie

Croissant said:


> i love your brilliant round eternity band in the second pic. details please- make, size, etc! ive been looking for similar.


Thank you!
The eternity ring is from Blue Nile, 3 ct. tw. and size 7.


----------



## Croissant

cafecreme15 said:


> Wearing my 2019 holiday pendant for our daily walk in the park. Weather was just glorious today and had me feeling hopeful and joyful for the first time in a long time.



Central Park?


----------



## Croissant

hokatie said:


> Thank you!
> The eternity ring is from Blue Nile, 3 ct. tw. and size 7.



do you happen to know the color of the stone? i am always looking at DEF but if yours is GHI or J it looks great so maybe that's not necessary.


----------



## hokatie

Croissant said:


> do you happen to know the color of the stone? i am always looking at DEF but if yours is GHI or J it looks great so maybe that's not necessary.


I’m not sure because it’s a gift. I guess the color is G or H.


----------



## oceanblueapril

so much in love with 2019 holiday pendant. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## nicole0612

oceanblueapril said:


> so much in love with 2019 holiday pendant. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 4735050
> 
> View attachment 4735053
> View attachment 4735054



Glad to see you posting again. You have some of my all-time favorite items in your collection! The blue is gorgeous on you.


----------



## deedeedor

oceanblueapril said:


> so much in love with 2019 holiday pendant. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 4735050
> 
> View attachment 4735053
> View attachment 4735054


Wow! I did not really like the holiday pendant till i saw your picture! Amazingly beautiful on u!


----------



## oceanblueapril

nicole0612 said:


> Glad to see you posting again. You have some of my all-time favorite items in your collection! The blue is gorgeous on you.


Thank you for your sweetest words.


----------



## oceanblueapril

deedeedor said:


> Wow! I did not really like the holiday pendant till i saw your picture! Amazingly beautiful on u!


 Thank you dear! I was on the same boat as you. Did not like blue pendant that much when it first launched last October. Now I really love it the color has its depth.


----------



## oceanblueapril

I really love my 3 motif white gold magic earring, thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Finally wearing these pretties out...


----------



## cafecreme15

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally wearing these pretties out...
> View attachment 4738416
> 
> View attachment 4738422


Gorgeous! The cool tones look great against your skin!


----------



## hokatie

Today’s combo.


----------



## gagabag

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally wearing these pretties out...
> View attachment 4738416
> 
> View attachment 4738422


Loving all those WG


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous! The cool tones look great against your skin!


Thank you so much @cafecreme15.  



gagabag said:


> Loving all those WG


. Thank you @gagabag.  I keep leaning toward white gold pieces.


----------



## gagabag

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you so much @cafecreme15.
> 
> . Thank you @gagabag.  I keep leaning toward white gold pieces.


Yes, me too!


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally wearing these pretties out...
> View attachment 4738416
> 
> View attachment 4738422



Gorgeous!


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## oceanblueapril

I gathered various modeling pictures of myself with 3 motif Earrings ( White and yellow gold) and 2 motif earrings with MOP. I am such a big fan of earrings I wear them almost everyday. My first piece  3 motif with yellow gold purchased 8 years ago and I love it so much I had to get white gold 3 motif and 2 motif MOP.

thank you for  letting me share.


----------



## cafecreme15

In action for a picnic in the park today


----------



## gagabag

oceanblueapril said:


> View attachment 4739168
> View attachment 4739169
> View attachment 4739170
> View attachment 4739171
> View attachment 4739172
> View attachment 4739173
> View attachment 4739174
> View attachment 4739179
> 
> I gathered various modeling pictures of myself with 3 motif Earrings ( White and yellow gold) and 2 motif earrings with MOP. I am such a big fan of earrings I wear them almost everyday. My first piece  3 motif with yellow gold purchased 8 years ago and I love it so much I had to get white gold 3 motif and 2 motif MOP.
> 
> thank you for  letting me share.


Beautiful!


----------



## Nattie35

cafecreme15 said:


> In action for a picnic in the park today



I love this combo!!


----------



## Phoenix123

oceanblueapril said:


> View attachment 4739168
> View attachment 4739169
> View attachment 4739170
> View attachment 4739171
> View attachment 4739172
> View attachment 4739173
> View attachment 4739174
> View attachment 4739179
> 
> I gathered various modeling pictures of myself with 3 motif Earrings ( White and yellow gold) and 2 motif earrings with MOP. I am such a big fan of earrings I wear them almost everyday. My first piece  3 motif with yellow gold purchased 8 years ago and I love it so much I had to get white gold 3 motif and 2 motif MOP.
> 
> thank you for  letting me share.



Wow!!  These are all yours?!  Soooo pretty!

You_ really _love the 3-motifs!  I wish I could wear them.  They give me such a headache - all that movement!  You're making me lust after the 2-motifs too!!


----------



## chiaoapple

A simple yellow gold stack of Perlee and Signature bracelet with the thin Cartier JUC


----------



## cafecreme15

chiaoapple said:


> A simple yellow gold stack of Perlee and Signature bracelet with the thin Cartier JUC
> View attachment 4740723


Gorgeous stack! Love how you play with textures and dimensions. It works!


----------



## 100700

Just got another necklace ❤️


----------



## couturequeen

Jewelry gives me joy!


----------



## oceanblueapril

gagabag said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Phoenix123 said:


> Wow!!  These are all yours?!  Soooo pretty!
> 
> You_ really _love the 3-motifs!  I wish I could wear them.  They give me such a headache - all that movement!  You're making me lust after the 2-motifs too!!


Thank you so much for your kind compliment!!!
I do indeed love 3motif earrings so much. 2 motif is also stunning! good luck choosing one


----------



## 100700

❤️


----------



## innerpeace85

oceanblueapril said:


> View attachment 4739168
> View attachment 4739169
> View attachment 4739170
> View attachment 4739171
> View attachment 4739172
> View attachment 4739173
> View attachment 4739174
> View attachment 4739179
> 
> I gathered various modeling pictures of myself with 3 motif Earrings ( White and yellow gold) and 2 motif earrings with MOP. I am such a big fan of earrings I wear them almost everyday. My first piece  3 motif with yellow gold purchased 8 years ago and I love it so much I had to get white gold 3 motif and 2 motif MOP.
> 
> thank you for  letting me share.


So pretty on you!! You wear the 2 and 3 motif earrings beautifully!!


----------



## oceanblueapril

innerpeace85 said:


> So pretty on you!! You wear the 2 and 3 motif earrings beautifully!!


Thank you!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

couturequeen said:


> Jewelry gives me joy!


Gorgeous!!   I’m with you girl!


----------



## oceanblueapril

100700 said:


> ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743268
> View attachment 4743269
> View attachment 4743270
> View attachment 4743272
> View attachment 4743274


Beautiful blue! Look pretty on you!
I have exactly same blue pendant bracelet.


----------



## oceanblueapril

I recently badly fall in love with tiger eye. So rich in color. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## JPeace

So pretty...congrats!


100700 said:


> ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743268
> View attachment 4743269
> View attachment 4743270
> View attachment 4743272
> View attachment 4743274


----------



## EpiFanatic

Enjoying some chalcedony.


----------



## cafecreme15

EpiFanatic said:


> Enjoying some chalcedony.
> View attachment 4744134


Stunning! Would love if they made this in YG


----------



## 100700

oceanblueapril said:


> Beautiful blue! Look pretty on you!
> I have exactly same blue pendant bracelet.


Thank you ^


JPeace said:


> So pretty...congrats!



thank you ❤️


----------



## LexLV

Added a hammered YG bracelet so that I can wear it 24/7, love!


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> Enjoying some chalcedony.
> View attachment 4744134


This is soooo pretty.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Just trying it on 
Never thought I'd want Magic size or a Lindy.


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just trying it on
> Never thought I'd want Magic size or a Lindy.


I hate to tell you but I LOVE both on you!!!!


----------



## DS2006

This thread has a tendency to make me add things to my wishlist.


----------



## Meowwu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just trying it on
> Never thought I'd want Magic size or a Lindy.


So lovely!!! I’ve been debating on vintage and magic earrings for the longest time!


----------



## TankerToad

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just trying it on
> Never thought I'd want Magic size or a Lindy.


Your stores are open!! Lucky you - both  look divine on you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> Your stores are open!! Lucky you - both  look divine on you


TY!!!
but... nope... flashback photos


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meowwu said:


> So lovely!!! I’ve been debating on vintage and magic earrings for the longest time!


Thanks! I didn't get the magic but I did love them. I feel that dangle earrings (vintage 3 mofit) or hoops look ideal on my face shape so I will keep my eye on the prize


----------



## innerpeace85

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just trying it on
> Never thought I'd want Magic size or a Lindy.


Both look beautiful on you!! Love it


----------



## Meowwu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks! I didn't get the magic but I did love them. I feel that dangle earrings (vintage 3 mofit) or hoops look ideal on my face shape so I will keep my eye on the prize


You look absolutely fabulous in both!!!!   
Perhaps magic after three motifs lol


----------



## dbcelly

@Swanky, can we make this a sticky thread?


----------



## doloresmia

Malachite at a protest!


----------



## Venessa84

Obsessed with this necklace!


----------



## nicole0612

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4748360
> 
> Obsessed with this necklace!



Beautiful on you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4748360
> 
> Obsessed with this necklace!


Looks so fabulous!!  How does it feel on?


----------



## Venessa84

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful on you!



I owe a huge thank you to you for being an amazing seller! 



EpiFanatic said:


> Looks so fabulous!!  How does it feel on?



Thank you!! It feels perfect! Now I’m wondering if I should get another piece to layer with it.


----------



## ayshaa

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4748360
> 
> Obsessed with this necklace!


Looks absolutely stunning on you


----------



## EpiFanatic

Venessa84 said:


> I owe a huge thank you to you for being an amazing seller!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! It feels perfect! Now I’m wondering if I should get another piece to layer with it.


Wheeeee!!  Let the addiction begin!  

So what are you considering?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4748360
> 
> Obsessed with this necklace!



It’s beautiful on you!


----------



## bhurry

Venessa84 said:


> I owe a huge thank you to you for being an amazing seller!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! It feels perfect! Now I’m wondering if I should get another piece to layer with it.


 yup, it starts with 1 piece then next thing you know you have a VCA wishlist


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bhurry said:


> yup, it starts with 1 piece then next thing you know you have a VCA wishlist


Truer words never spoken


----------



## Venessa84

ayshaa said:


> Looks absolutely stunning on you



Thank you!!



EpiFanatic said:


> Wheeeee!!  Let the addiction begin!
> 
> So what are you considering?



Definitely longer, maybe a pearl like color, and most likely in gold as well. There’s so many choices. Maybe when the stores open back up, I’ll go in person to see and try them on. 



Notorious Pink said:


> It’s beautiful on you!



Thank you!! 



bhurry said:


> yup, it starts with 1 piece then next thing you know you have a VCA wishlist



You’re are so correct! There’s so many pieces that seem so perfect. I may even need to add a bracelet...lol!


----------



## nicole0612

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely longer, maybe a pearl like color, and most likely in gold as well. There’s so many choices. Maybe when the stores open back up, I’ll go in person to see and try them on.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> You’re are so correct! There’s so many pieces that seem so perfect. I may even need to add a bracelet...lol!



Welcome to the addiction! Making a wishlist and trying on the options is such fun. I think mother of pearl would be stunning on you and would pair well with the holiday pendant. It’s a fun stone because there is so much variety from piece to piece so you can find one that really speaks to you.


----------



## VCA21

Things are back to normal around here and we are out for family Fryiday dinner.


----------



## Cool Gal

From BRAVO's Million Dollar Listing...It looks sooo pretty on her!


----------



## couturequeen

Finally stepping out for a bit with GMOP.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Hi ladies, does anyone have a lotus between the fingers ring? I have been obsessing over one for over 10 years but always left it off thinking it’s just overpriced. But now I turned 35 and am expecting my second kid, I’m ready to treat myself. I ideally want to wear it on an index finger, any of the larger ring sizes you can showcase for Me? Please


----------



## so_sofya1985

thimp said:


> My preciousssssss.


I am very close to purchasing this ring but thinking that I would enjoy wearing it on the index finger. Do you ever wear it like so? Do you wear it often?


----------



## DS2006

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone have a lotus between the fingers ring? I have been obsessing over one for over 10 years but always left it off thinking it’s just overpriced. But now I turned 35 and am expecting my second kid, I’m ready to treat myself. I ideally want to wear it on an index finger, any of the larger ring sizes you can showcase for Me? Please



Toronto24 just posted her new one on this page:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/share-your-latest-vca-purchase.946912/page-24

I can't see that ring working well on the index finger because that would mean the large flower would be bascially between the inxex finger and the thumb and you use those parts of your hand for holding and grasping things. It will definitely put the ring in more danger wearing it on that finger than if you use the ring and middle finger.


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> Toronto24 just posted her new one on this page:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/share-your-latest-vca-purchase.946912/page-24
> 
> I can't see that ring working well on the index finger because that would mean the large flower would be bascially between the inxex finger and the thumb and you use those parts of your hand for holding and grasping things. It will definitely put the ring in more danger wearing it on that finger than if you use the ring and middle finger.


It actually would work nicely, the leaves are worn on the index and the lotus goes between the ring and middle finger!


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> Toronto24 just posted her new one on this page:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/share-your-latest-vca-purchase.946912/page-24
> 
> I can't see that ring working well on the index finger because that would mean the large flower would be bascially between the inxex finger and the thumb and you use those parts of your hand for holding and grasping things. It will definitely put the ring in more danger wearing it on that finger than if you use the ring and middle finger.


It is so beautiful and looks lovely on her...but I just want a different look to this ring.... grrrr why isn’t Harrods open... oh yeah, corona


----------



## mmmsc

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4748360
> 
> Obsessed with this necklace!


What is this one exactly? I fear I may be about to fall down the rabbit hole of VCA


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> It actually would work nicely, the leaves are worn on the index and the lotus goes between the ring and middle finger!



I don't know if you can, because of the ring design and the way the leaves are positioned.  I think the only way you can wear the ring on the index finger is if it's folded (and not open like what you're thinking).

I need to go to the bank vault to retrieve some of my jewellery.  I will get my Lotus ring and see if it can be worn like that (again I think it's not possible).


----------



## rk4265

My first time wearing it! So happy


----------



## cafecreme15

rk4265 said:


> My first time wearing it! So happy
> 
> View attachment 4753965


Love how casually you’re wearing this! Truly perfect for any outfit or occasion.


----------



## dbcelly

dbcelly said:


> @Swanky, can we make this a sticky thread?


@ Mods / @Swanky :  bump!  I love seeing everyone where their VCA but sometimes need to dig to find this thread.


----------



## Swanky

SO weird! I stuck this a few days ago.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Swanky said:


> SO weird! I stuck this a few days ago.


Thank you @Swanky !!  Love accessing so easily!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Blue and orange.  Makes me happy.


----------



## VCA21

rk4265 said:


> My first time wearing it! So happy
> 
> View attachment 4753965


Love it on you so much! 

I'd like to hear your opinion on this necklace and the bracelet (pave and GMOP in RG), if i'm correct, you own both  Which one you enjoy more? I'm debating between these two. Necklace i plan to purchase, but bracelet is so beautiful too !


----------



## rk4265

VCA21 said:


> Love it on you so much!
> 
> I'd like to hear your opinion on this necklace and the bracelet (pave and GMOP in RG), if i'm correct, you own both  Which one you enjoy more? I'm debating between these two. Necklace i plan to purchase, but bracelet is so beautiful too !


For me personally the bracelet is a piece I wear everyday. The necklace is something I wear when I would go out and is spectacular but it’s still to me it’s not a piece I would wear on a daily errand. I got the bracelet first personally.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> I don't know if you can, because of the ring design and the way the leaves are positioned.  I think the only way you can wear the ring on the index finger is if it's folded (and not open like what you're thinking).
> 
> I need to go to the bank vault to retrieve some of my jewellery.  I will get my Lotus ring and see if it can be worn like that (again I think it's not possible).


I saw on Pinterest that it was worn the other way: so as long as I get a bigger size I think it might work.

now I have a serious question: is this ring worth it? Ihave been in love with it for over fifteen years and finally want to get it. But I see second hand pieces selling 10k less (not my size otherwise I’d get it) - and I can’t claim a vat here in the U.K., so is this ring absolutely worth £28.5k? I got the large diamond Alhambra pendant and barely worn it... so I’m on the fence. My loving it is 10/10, but just trying to be realistic??? Please help me


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> I saw on Pinterest that it was worn the other way: so as long as I get a bigger size I think it might work.
> 
> now I have a serious question: is this ring worth it? Ihave been in love with it for over fifteen years and finally want to get it. But I see second hand pieces selling 10k less (not my size otherwise I’d get it) - and I can’t claim a vat here in the U.K., so is this ring absolutely worth £28.5k? I got the large diamond Alhambra pendant and barely worn it... so I’m on the fence. My loving it is 10/10, but just trying to be realistic??? Please help me



This is, hands down, my favourite piece of jewellery - even more so than my 5.318ct ering and any of my other VCA pieces.  I used to wear it a lot, like most days, even to go grocery shopping! lol.  I don't wear it as much now, but still look at it or at least pics of my hands wearing it when it's in the vault.  It's soooo beautiful and I ADORE it. 

I also paid full price for this piece, inclg sales tax.  I have zero regret getting it.

15 years is a long time to want something.  But only you can decide if you're gonna be in love with it, and whether it'd be worth it for you.  

The only thing I'd caution you on is that this ring is larger-than-life.  It's super blingy and super showy.  Is that something that would resonate with you?  Put it another way: what is the reason(s) for you not to wear your Alhambra pave pendant?  Might the same reason(s) be applicable in the case of the Lotus ring too?  Personally, I don't find the Alhambra pave pendant too loud or too blingy and it's actually on my wishlist.  But if this is the reason for you not wearing the pendant, I'd think twice about the Lotus ring.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> This is, hands down, my favourite piece of jewellery - even more so than my 5.318ct ering and any of my other VCA pieces.  I used to wear it a lot, like most days, even to go grocery shopping! lol.  I don't wear it as much now, but still look at it or at least pics of my hands wearing it when it's in the vault.  It's soooo beautiful and I ADORE it.
> 
> I also paid full price for this piece, inclg sales tax.  I have zero regret getting it.
> 
> 15 years is a long time to want something.  But only you can decide if you're gonna be in love with it, and whether it'd be worth it for you.
> 
> The only thing I'd caution you on is that this ring is larger-than-life.  It's super blingy and super showy.  Is that something that would resonate with you?  Put it another way: what is the reason(s) for you not to wear your Alhambra pave pendant?  Might the same reason(s) be applicable in the case of the Lotus ring too?  Personally, I don't find the Alhambra pave pendant too loud or too blingy and it's actually on my wishlist.  But if this is the reason for you not wearing the pendant, I'd think twice about the Lotus ring.


I really like your answer and your reasoning! So my lifestyle has changed quite dramatically since I left my ex husband (not because of less money or something like that) but I have shifted my view on the world and also left Dubai and back in London where anything expensive automatically stands out! When I go out I still wear my full on bling, my rose gold Rolly and I have quite a collection of Cartier panther, De Grisogono pieces (stupid decision of 20s to fall in love with the brand that is now bankrupt) and many more. But during the day I’m at the office working in finance and I noticed even simple Clour I’m doing sports and chilling with my fam, so I’d only wear it when I go out.... Which I think will be less as I’m pregnant with my second child....
the reason why I don’t wear my Alhambra is because I am kind of used to my diamond cross and going to the vault changing my pieces I find tiresome  also ideally I want to change the chain as the one it was sold with is just soooo long!
Finally, I have so much jewellery that by the time the turn gets to the Alhambra - time passes!

the beauty of VCA is that it makes very classical timeless pieces (not like de grisogono - shade I know) so I can pick it up whenever and it will still be relevant!
I love the concept of the two finger ring - I have always been a punk at heart and anything different always grabbed my attention. I have checked other rings on VCA and I find them a bit too girly... 

So what do you reckon? Yay?
If nay, what would you suggest I take a look at? I want to celebrate my 35th and the birth of my second kid so I want something special....


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> I really like your answer and your reasoning! So my lifestyle has changed quite dramatically since I left my ex husband (not because of less money or something like that) but I have shifted my view on the world and also left Dubai and back in London where anything expensive automatically stands out! When I go out I still wear my full on bling, my rose gold Rolly and I have quite a collection of Cartier panther, De Grisogono pieces (stupid decision of 20s to fall in love with the brand that is now bankrupt) and many more. But during the day I’m at the office working in finance and I noticed even simple Clour I’m doing sports and chilling with my fam, so I’d only wear it when I go out.... Which I think will be less as I’m pregnant with my second child....
> the reason why I don’t wear my Alhambra is because I am kind of used to my diamond cross and going to the vault changing my pieces I find tiresome  also ideally I want to change the chain as the one it was sold with is just soooo long!
> Finally, I have so much jewellery that by the time the turn gets to the Alhambra - time passes!
> 
> the beauty of VCA is that it makes very classical timeless pieces (not like de grisogono - shade I know) so I can pick it up whenever and it will still be relevant!
> I love the concept of the two finger ring - I have always been a punk at heart and anything different always grabbed my attention. I have checked other rings on VCA and I find them a bit too girly...
> 
> So what do you reckon? Yay?
> If nay, what would you suggest I take a look at? I want to celebrate my 35th and the birth of my second kid so I want something special....



Hmm...I am from London originally and have been back there almost every year.  I don't usually wear expensive stuff while I am there, opting for more casual items like VCA MOP or other less showy pieces of jewellery, though I did once wear my Cartier ceramic pave Love and people didn't seem to recognise it which was good! lol

35th b'day and the birth of your 2nd child are both memory occasions and worth celebrating!  {{notice I am enabling you, lol}}.

If you don't like girly, I would NOT get the Lotus ring.  I find it ultra-feminine and being a super girly girl, I fell in love with it the very first time I laid my eyes on it.  How about the Socrate btw ring which is far more wearable.  I also like Plume for its understated elegance but since it's now discontinued, you might have a hard time finding it.  Or Contes d'Hiver which is new-ish but something different.

Oh btw, the chain on your pendant, can't you wear it doubled up?


----------



## Phoenix123

ETA: if I ever come across a Plume in my size on the secondhand market, I'd snap it up in a heartbeat!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Hmm...I am from London originally and have been back there almost every year.  I don't usually wear expensive stuff while I am there, opting for more casual items like VCA MOP or other less showy pieces of jewellery, though I did once wear my Cartier ceramic pave Love and people didn't seem to recognise it which was good! lol
> 
> 35th b'day and the birth of your 2nd child are both memory occasions and worth celebrating!  {{notice I am enabling you, lol}}.
> 
> If you don't like girly, I would NOT get the Lotus ring.  I find it ultra-feminine and being a super girly girl, I fell in love with it the very first time I laid my eyes on it.  How about the Socrate btw ring which is far more wearable.  I also like Plume for its understated elegance but since it's now discontinued, you might have a hard time finding it.  Or Contes d'Hiver which is new-ish but something different.
> 
> Oh btw, the chain on your pendant, can't you wear it doubled up?


Really!???? I find lotus less girly than the other ones you mentioned! What a difference in views!
the moment you gave me a green light with enabling i started skimming the rest of your post  problem is - that ring has been in my mind forever and it is not going anywhere.... so I think I just need to bite the bullet and dive in!

you see, you get what I mean re London - it’s NOT the place for bling. I am originally from Russia and I lived in Dubai / there whatever you have - the girl next to you can easilytop it up!
After our conversation I’m tempted to order online as I see size 55 (and that’s my index size) but at same time I’m thinking I only have few days to wait until harrods opens and at least get some loyalty points for that bad boy (if I can’t get VaT)  ridiculous I know, to splash 28.5k and still shop around for loyalty points...

where do you live? USA?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> ETA: if I ever come across a Plume in my size on the secondhand market, I'd snap it up in a heartbeat!


Do you like the Cerf volant in between fingers ring? There’s one on VC size 51. Gorgeous


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Really!???? I find lotus less girly than the other ones you mentioned! What a difference in views!
> the moment you gave me a green light with enabling i started skimming the rest of your post  problem is - that ring has been in my mind forever and it is not going anywhere.... so I think I just need to bite the bullet and dive in!
> 
> you see, you get what I mean re London - it’s NOT the place for bling. I am originally from Russia and I lived in Dubai / there whatever you have - the girl next to you can easilytop it up!
> After our conversation I’m tempted to order online as I see size 55 (and that’s my index size) but at same time I’m thinking I only have few days to wait until harrods opens and at least get some loyalty points for that bad boy (if I can’t get VaT)  ridiculous I know, to splash 28.5k and still shop around for loyalty points...
> 
> where do you live? USA?



Lol. Very different POVs indeed!!

I adore Dubai, for many reasons and being able to bling it up there is amongst them!

CONGRATS on the making the decision!!  I'd would_ definitely _go try the Lotus ring on.  Sizing can be a bit tricky.  My ring finger size is 46 and I had to take the 47 (well, that was the smallest they had at that time).  I wear it open on my left hand and on my right closed.  If I'd bought 46, it wouldn't fit on my right hand, and even at 47 I can't wear it open on right hand.

Thanks for the tip re the  Cerfs Volants.  Not my cup of tea, I am afraid.  Sacrilege, I know!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Lol. Very different POVs indeed!!
> 
> I adore Dubai, for many reasons and being able to bling it up there is amongst them!
> 
> CONGRATS on the making the decision!!  I'd would_ definitely _go try the Lotus ring on.  Sizing can be a bit tricky.  My ring finger size is 46 and I had to take the 47 (well, that was the smallest they had at that time).  I wear it open on my left hand and on my right closed.  If I'd bought 46, it wouldn't fit on my right hand, and even at 47 I can't wear it open on right hand.
> 
> Thanks for the tip re the  Cerfs Volants.  Not my cup of tea, I am afraid.  Sacrilege, I know!


 Oh your fingers are teeeeny. My ring finger is 51/52 and I assume 55 for index! I am left handed and I feel my right hand is thicker  so yeah you are right I must try it out first!
Plus points!!!!
I can’t wait...


----------



## innerpeace85

My favorite and most used VCA piece:


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> My favorite and most used VCA piece:
> View attachment 4755387



Those look so beautiful on you! Is it the pink/rose gold?  I agree that the pave Alhambra earrings are essential pieces to have! I have the white gold but honestly would love to have them in all the golds!


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> Those look so beautiful on you! Is it the pink/rose gold?  I agree that the pave Alhambra earrings are essential pieces to have! I have the white gold but honestly would love to have them in all the golds!


Mine is in YG. This earrings and Perlee clover ring are my two favorite pieces in my VCA collection. 
Similar to you, I would love to own these earrings in WG and YG magic size down the line.


----------



## VCA21

rk4265 said:


> For me personally the bracelet is a piece I wear everyday. The necklace is something I wear when I would go out and is spectacular but it’s still to me it’s not a piece I would wear on a daily errand. I got the bracelet first personally.


Thank you, rk4265! I wear everyday VA solid RG bracelet, it is worry free for me ( 3 small kids). I think for me necklace would be rational to purchase, but I can not get out of my mind this bracelet


----------



## rk4265

VCA21 said:


> Thank you, rk4265! I wear everyday VA solid RG bracelet, it is worry free for me ( 3 small kids). I think for me necklace would be rational to purchase, but I can not get out of my mind this bracelet


Get the necklace. Then when the kids are a littler older and more independent then upgrade the bracelet. I have 3 kids too . But mines are teen, tween and 9. So I just take my bracelet off to shower


----------



## VCA21

It is my thought exactly  to upgrade the bracelet later! Hopefully it is still in permanent collection later. The only reason that I do not still have the necklace  is that I could not find the one ( quality issues). I have tried online boutique and physical boutique.


----------



## rk4265

VCA21 said:


> It is my thought exactly  to upgrade the bracelet later! Hopefully it is still in permanent collection later. The only reason that I do not still have the necklace  is that I could not find the one ( quality issues). I have tried online boutique and physical boutique.


My sa ordered it for me through their site. It’s beautiful. No issues that I see


----------



## Rami00

Bleu sèvres


----------



## Rami00

Noeud ring


----------



## Comfortably Numb

so_sofya1985 said:


> Really!???? I find lotus less girly than the other ones you mentioned! What a difference in views!
> the moment you gave me a green light with enabling i started skimming the rest of your post  problem is - that ring has been in my mind forever and it is not going anywhere.... so I think I just need to bite the bullet and dive in!
> 
> you see, you get what I mean re London - it’s NOT the place for bling. I am originally from Russia and I lived in Dubai / there whatever you have - the girl next to you can easilytop it up!
> After our conversation I’m tempted to order online as I see size 55 (and that’s my index size) but at same time I’m thinking I only have few days to wait until harrods opens and at least get some loyalty points for that bad boy (if I can’t get VaT)  ridiculous I know, to splash 28.5k and still shop around for loyalty points...
> 
> where do you live? USA?



Here are some kinda crappy pics I just took (my bed is a mess and I need a post COVID manicure). I usually wear on my ring and middle fingers (on both hands) so it didn't quite fit all the way, but wanted to give you an idea of how it would look on the fingers you want
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
.

You should definitely wait, both to try it on (sizes can be deceiving) and get your points.


----------



## Chanbal

ComfortablyNumb said:


> Here are some kinda crappy pics I just took (my bed is a mess and I need a post COVID manicure). I usually wear on my ring and middle fingers (on both hands) so it didn't quite fit all the way, but wanted to give you an idea of how it would look on the fingers you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757741
> View attachment 4757742
> View attachment 4757741
> View attachment 4757742
> View attachment 4757743
> View attachment 4757744
> View attachment 4757743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You should definitely wait, both to try it on (sizes can be deceiving) and get your points.


Your ring is gorgeous  but you may have to wait for a post-COVID manicure. This thing doesn't want to fade away .


----------



## Bisoux78

Rami00 said:


> Bleu sèvres


I'm obsessed with your necklace! Is it always available in Paris or did I miss the bus on this beauty?


----------



## Phoenix123

ComfortablyNumb said:


> Here are some kinda crappy pics I just took (my bed is a mess and I need a post COVID manicure). I usually wear on my ring and middle fingers (on both hands) so it didn't quite fit all the way, but wanted to give you an idea of how it would look on the fingers you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757741
> View attachment 4757742
> View attachment 4757741
> View attachment 4757742
> View attachment 4757743
> View attachment 4757744
> View attachment 4757743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You should definitely wait, both to try it on (sizes can be deceiving) and get your points.



I'm glad to be proven wrong .

It looks nice worn that way too.


----------



## so_sofya1985

ComfortablyNumb said:


> Here are some kinda crappy pics I just took (my bed is a mess and I need a post COVID manicure). I usually wear on my ring and middle fingers (on both hands) so it didn't quite fit all the way, but wanted to give you an idea of how it would look on the fingers you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757741
> View attachment 4757742
> View attachment 4757741
> View attachment 4757742
> View attachment 4757743
> View attachment 4757744
> View attachment 4757743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You should definitely wait, both to try it on (sizes can be deceiving) and get your points.


That is soooo helpful! Thank you so much! How did it feel (if the size was right) to wear it the other way? I LoVE it ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Comfortably Numb

so_sofya1985 said:


> That is soooo helpful! Thank you so much! How did it feel (if the size was right) to wear it the other way? I LoVE it ❤❤❤❤



I did love the way it looked with the leaves sticking off the index finger, but as Phoenix mentioned above, I would be cautious about lotus side out. But totally depends on where you're wearing it. Office/typing/grocery shopping? Probably not. Out for the night, I'd say rock it!

And def show some modeling pics when you get it


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Chanbal said:


> Your ring is gorgeous  but you may have to wait for a post-COVID manicure. This thing doesn't want to fade away .



I know right. I'm almost to the point of painting them myself, but they never turn out well


----------



## so_sofya1985

ComfortablyNumb said:


> I did love the way it looked with the leaves sticking off the index finger, but as Phoenix mentioned above, I would be cautious about lotus side out. But totally depends on where you're wearing it. Office/typing/grocery shopping? Probably not. Out for the night, I'd say rock it!
> 
> And def show some modeling pics when you get it


Yeah I wouldn’t wear the flower by the index finger, but the leaves on the index and lotus on the middle!
Ehhh I was supposed to go today but I’m getting heavier and after I had done some exercising my back gave out  tomorrow I’m off work so off I go!!!! Wish me luck! I texted my SA at harrods but she hasn’t replied yet whether they have big sizes of that ring yet....


----------



## innerpeace85

Uniqlo loungewear with Cosmos Earrings MOP and vintage pave Alhambra pendant


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Uniqlo loungewear with Cosmos Earrings MOP and vintage pave Alhambra pendant
> View attachment 4758635


 Gorgeous! I adore the Cosmos earrings and we rarely get to see them!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Bleu sèvres


Beautiful, sweetie!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Noeud ring


My faaaaaavorite


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> Gorgeous! I adore the Cosmos earrings and we rarely get to see them!


Thank you!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ladiessssssss!!!!!! I got it! My dream of over a decade has finally become a reality!
Aaaaa!!!!❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## so_sofya1985

And I was right re size! And I love it the other way around thank you for your help! My SA was equally happy for me as she knows how much I wanted it!!!! But now I saw the diamond Alhambra bracelet.... darn it


----------



## rk4265

so_sofya1985 said:


> And I was right re size! And I love it the other way around thank you for your help! My SA was equally happy for me as she knows how much I wanted it!!!! But now I saw the diamond Alhambra bracelet.... darn it


Congratulations! Beautiful!


----------



## so_sofya1985

rk4265 said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## so_sofya1985

Oh emojis don’t show I see


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ladiessssssss!!!!!! I got it! My dream of over a decade has finally become a reality!
> Aaaaa!!!!❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤



Gorgeous!!   

Congrats on realising a 15-year dream!!

We want more pics!!

Which Alhambra pave bracelet are you now lusting after? lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

The diamond white gold and the Diamon and grey pearl! Those are amazing
One more pic as you can imagine I already put it on to go shopping and am in Tods now! 
so will bug you girls since my mom already has had enough of me


----------



## so_sofya1985

Here goes my new baby


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> The diamond white gold and the Diamon and grey pearl! Those are amazing
> One more pic as you can imagine I already put it on to go shopping and am in Tods now!
> so will bug you girls since my mom already has had enough of me



The 5-motif pave bracelet in WG and the 5-motif pave with alternating grey MOP in RG?  Those are gorgeous!

We want to see MORE pics still! lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

Hahahahaha! Yes yes I will post more! Really thank you if not your ladies’ pictures I’d still be contemplating! 
mans yes the 5 motive ones, and I also am happy cause my SA taught me a trick to do with my super long Alhambra diamond pendant and it can be done short and nice (before it would hang my belly)! So I think I will have more wear off it!


----------



## so_sofya1985




----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 4759176


Sorry for my non existent manicure


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 4759176



Swooooon!!  I just ADORE the Lotus ring!!

(I don't think too many ladies are having their nails done these days.  Not to worry!.


----------



## DS2006

so_sofya1985 said:


> Sorry for my non existent manicure



Trust me, we didn't notice your nails with that gorgeous ring!!!  (I am about ready to go natural on my nails after not having them done in so long anyway!)


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> The 5-motif pave bracelet in WG and the 5-motif pave with alternating grey MOP in RG?  Those are gorgeous!
> 
> We want to see MORE pics still! lol


Do you know their items by heart? And all their abbreviations? Instead I know two words only/ lotus and Alhambra! Ah no frivole too


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Do you know their items by heart? And all their abbreviations? Instead I know two words only/ lotus and Alhambra! Ah no frivole too



Unfortunate for my bank account, I know too much of this brand, yes! lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Unfortunate for my bank account, I know too much of this brand, yes! lol


Ahahaha hahahahaha  ouch


----------



## so_sofya1985

My partner swallowed real hard when I revealed my new purchase.... he is an accountant and always been careful with money... and then there is me!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ladiessssssss!!!!!! I got it! My dream of over a decade has finally become a reality!
> Aaaaa!!!!❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤



CONGRATS!!! Looks beautiful!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Wore my lotus ring all day (around the house, lol) in honor of so_sofya's awesome purchase! Now just playing with some layering...


----------



## lisawhit

35th anniversary gift from DH, Perlee clover bracelet yellow gold


----------



## DS2006

lisawhit said:


> 35th anniversary gift from DH, Perlee clover bracelet yellow gold



I think you need to repost that and make the picture BIG!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

lisawhit said:


> 35th anniversary gift from DH, Perlee clover bracelet yellow gold


Happy Anniversary!! Beautiful gift


----------



## nicole0612

lisawhit said:


> 35th anniversary gift from DH, Perlee clover bracelet yellow gold


Beautiful! Happy anniversary to you!


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> My partner swallowed real hard when I revealed my new purchase.... he is an accountant and always been careful with money... and then there is me!



I am a Chartered Accountant, married to a lawyer.  I am the spender/wild one and he's the conservative one.


----------



## Phoenix123

lisawhit said:


> 35th anniversary gift from DH, Perlee clover bracelet yellow gold



Gorgeous!!    

Congrats on your 35th.  What a milestone!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

ComfortablyNumb said:


> Wore my lotus ring all day (around the house, lol) in honor of so_sofya's awesome purchase! Now just playing with some layering...
> View attachment 4759735


Ahahaha i ❤️ This! Especially that you have worn that around the house, cause why not! 
I even said it to my partner yesterday that it was SO nice to come out and slap some make up on and put my diamonds on... this lockdown and pregnancy have really left a mark on me and my now casual hobo style at home 
The lotus ring is quite difficult to layer in an open state isn’t it? Maybe with a pinky ring?
Darn those Alhambra bracelets are bugging me now... not itching like the lotus ring but Bugging!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> I am a Chartered Accountant, married to a lawyer.  I am the spender/wild one and he's the conservative one.


Ahahaha! Point taken!


----------



## so_sofya1985

By the way, @ComfortablyNumb @Phoenix123 since you know so much, I have noticed that the Lotus ring body is now different, before it kind of looked like a bamboo stick, now it’s smoothed out. 
when did this happen? Why?


----------



## Comfortably Numb

so_sofya1985 said:


> By the way, @ComfortablyNumb @Phoenix123 since you know so much, I have noticed that the Lotus ring body is now different, before it kind of looked like a bamboo stick, now it’s smoothed out.
> when did this happen? Why?



I've actually been wondering this too. It seems like a very recent change. Anyone else w/ insight?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Is yours the old way or the new way? (Personally I really liked the previous version...)


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> By the way, @ComfortablyNumb @Phoenix123 since you know so much, I have noticed that the Lotus ring body is now different, before it kind of looked like a bamboo stick, now it’s smoothed out.
> when did this happen? Why?



I posted about this some time back.  Let me see if I can find the posts.

Here's pic of the comparison of the new style when it was first introduced at the boutique and my own old design.  I seem to recall the new design was introduced some 2 years or so ago.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> I posted about this some time back.  Let me see if I can find the posts.
> 
> Here's pic of the comparison of the new style when it was first introduced at the boutique and my own old design.  I seem to recall the new design was introduced some 2 years or so ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760131


Are my eyes failing me or is the lotus ever slightly bigger on the new design? I see the finish of the leaves is somewhat different at the borders too.


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Are my eyes failing me or is the lotus ever slightly bigger on the new design? I see the finish of the leaves is somewhat different at the borders too.



If memory serves, no, not bigger.. just different.

Still trying to find my old posts describing the differences.


----------



## Phoenix123

What to get...?
					

I am not a fan of the new Lotus across the board in all the pieces.  What bothers me most is they have changed the setting (more metal, less diamond) and I find this very noticeable.  They did the same thing to the Cosmos and I am considering purchasing an a piece of the old inventory that is...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




A lovely tPF'er found the link for me (you know who you are).

So more than 2 years ago!


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Is yours the old way or the new way? (Personally I really liked the previous version...)



Mine is the old design.

As to why, who knows why VCA does anything.  It was whispered to me that VCA had a falling out with the designer of the old style.  Someone else said somewhere on this forum that it was to improve the swivel mechanism, though when I tried the new one together with mine, I didn't discern any difference therein whatsoever.

They're both beautiful, just different.


----------



## Rami00

Bisoux78 said:


> I'm obsessed with your necklace! Is it always available in Paris or did I miss the bus on this beauty?


Thank you! Just call ahead if you are going, they seem to be sold out in summer.


----------



## Rami00

Notorious Pink said:


> My faaaaaavorite


Thank you babe


----------



## Rami00

so_sofya1985 said:


> And I was right re size! And I love it the other way around thank you for your help! My SA was equally happy for me as she knows how much I wanted it!!!! But now I saw the diamond Alhambra bracelet.... darn it


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ladiessssssss!!!!!! I got it! My dream of over a decade has finally become a reality!
> Aaaaa!!!!❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## allure244

Bisoux78 said:


> I'm obsessed with your necklace! Is it always available in Paris or did I miss the bus on this beauty?






Rami00 said:


> Thank you! Just call ahead if you are going, they seem to be sold out in summer.


I was in Paris in January and it was sold out as well. The SA told me it’s often not available but that I could request one.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ladiessssssss!!!!!! I got it! My dream of over a decade has finally become a reality!
> Aaaaa!!!!❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


Gorjussssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lisawhit said:


> 35th anniversary gift from DH, Perlee clover bracelet yellow gold


The perfect anniversary gift in my book!!! Congrats to both!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkie*

thimp said:


> My VCA necklaces. First pic is the 10 motif and the 20 motif, wg, mop. Second pic is the 20 motif, wg, mop and the 20 motif, wg, turquoise. Third pic is the small Cosmos pendant. Thank you for letting me share.


So beautiful


----------



## BlingItOn

Working from home, pretending it’s glamorous.


----------



## nicole0612

At work in washable clothes + somewhat washable VCA. Funny how onyx looks like it has alternating motifs with MOP due to the sunshine glistening off the motifs, I wish it were true!


----------



## Bisoux78

allure244 said:


> I was in Paris in January and it was sold out as well. The SA told me it’s often not available but that I could request one.


Darn! I hope it's available next time in in Europe. Will definitely call ahead. I'd even try to do a charge by phone situation so they know I'm serious!


----------



## so_sofya1985

So Ladies! I need your Professional opinion  I like goals especially when it comes to saving, what should I do next: get small lotus earrings to complete my ring or get diamond pave Alhambra earrings to complete my pendant?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Or get that malachite/diamond bracelet?


----------



## DS2006

so_sofya1985 said:


> So Ladies! I need your Professional opinion  I like goals especially when it comes to saving, what should I do next: get small lotus earrings to complete my ring or get diamond pave Alhambra earrings to complete my pendant?





so_sofya1985 said:


> Or get that malachite/diamond bracelet?



Which Alhambra pendant do you have? Alhambra pave earrings would be my personal choice because I know I'd wear Alhambra earrings and pendant anytime, and I'd only be wearing a Lotus ring on rare occasions. But that might not be the case for you. I'd get whichever you'd wear the most first.  I wouldn't recommend the malachite bracelet. It has too much risk of damage because the stone is soft. It cannot get wet at all or the shiny finish will come off the stones and they will look dull. I'd get malachite in earrings and necklace or pendant only, personally. But I'd complete your Alhambra and Lotus sets first, regardless!


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> So Ladies! I need your Professional opinion  I like goals especially when it comes to saving, what should I do next: get small lotus earrings to complete my ring or get diamond pave Alhambra earrings to complete my pendant?



Either the Lotus earrings or magic pave earrings in WG.


----------



## so_sofya1985

So I have this one —->> 
I am definitely going to try and wear the lotus not just on special occasions but let’s see.... I like them both the same, so it’s really a hard choice? 
pave Earrings then?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Sorry I clicked too soon


----------



## so_sofya1985

Can you please educate me more on VCA bracelets? So malachite gets dull? Is that the same with agate and blue agate and mother of Pearl? Or just malachite? 
what bracelets would you recommend them to get for a daily wear, to mix with my Cartier bracelets for example?


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:


> Sorry I clicked too soon


Also the earrings on this photo are too large for my taste, ill get tired of that, they do a smaller version right?


----------



## DS2006

so_sofya1985 said:


> Can you please educate me more on VCA bracelets? So malachite gets dull? Is that the same with agate and blue agate and mother of Pearl? Or just malachite?
> what bracelets would you recommend them to get for a daily wear, to mix with my Cartier bracelets for example?



You certainly can pair the vintage pave earrings with the Magic necklace if you want it to be a little more casual, but many ladies here have the Magic earrings and love them. I have the vintage pave necklace and earrings and feel that I can wear that combination even casually, and I wouldn't wear the Magic earrings as often. But they are magnificent!

The more durable bracelet stones for daily wear are onyx, agate, carnelian, tiger eye, chalcedony, and the solid rose or yellow gold.  Mother of pearl is technically not as hard so can get fine scratches, but it is still a structurally durable stone. MOP should not be submerged in water. Malachite, lapis, and turquoise are softer and can scratch and lose their shine if they get wet. These stones are very desirable for their beauty but just need to have special care taken of them. I am about to get one of the bracelets, but it will be worn very occasionally such as to events or out to dinner only.   The onyx pave bracelet is an excellent choice to wear with white gold pave Alhambra pieces as the onyx is less likely to scratch. I have that one on my wish list!


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Sorry I clicked too soon



I think it depends on what you're looking for.

The vintage Alhambra pave earrings are beautiful.  But (there's always a but, lol) if you're looking for something to pair with the Lotus ring which is very loud (in a good way of course  ), then the vintage earrings would be too subdue in comparison.

ETA: have you tried on the Lotus earrings?


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> So I have this one —->>
> I am definitely going to try and wear the lotus not just on special occasions but let’s see.... I like them both the same, so it’s really a hard choice?
> pave Earrings then?


Why can’t you wear wg magic earrings with lotus ring? I think they would look amazing together!


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Can you please educate me more on VCA bracelets? So malachite gets dull? Is that the same with agate and blue agate and mother of Pearl? Or just malachite?
> what bracelets would you recommend them to get for a daily wear, to mix with my Cartier bracelets for example?



How about the Perlee 3-row pave bracelet?  or Perlee Clover?

(I LOVE spending your online $$$$  ).


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> How about the Perlee 3-row pave bracelet?  or Perlee Clover?
> 
> (I LOVE spending your online $$$$  ).


You are too funny! I will go back to VCA next week to try the lotus and the Alhambra earrings and will post pictures!
I need to check the perlee collection, I never looked at it closely!!! Right after my ultrasound!


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> You certainly can pair the vintage pave earrings with the Magic necklace if you want it to be a little more casual, but many ladies here have the Magic earrings and love them. I have the vintage pave necklace and earrings and feel that I can wear that combination even casually, and I wouldn't wear the Magic earrings as often. But they are magnificent!
> 
> The more durable bracelet stones for daily wear are onyx, agate, carnelian, tiger eye, chalcedony, and the solid rose or yellow gold.  Mother of pearl is technically not as hard so can get fine scratches, but it is still a structurally durable stone. MOP should not be submerged in water. Malachite, lapis, and turquoise are softer and can scratch and lose their shine if they get wet. These stones are very desirable for their beauty but just need to have special care taken of them. I am about to get one of the bracelets, but it will be worn very occasionally such as to events or out to dinner only.   The onyx pave bracelet is an excellent choice to wear with white gold pave Alhambra pieces as the onyx is less likely to scratch. I have that one on my wish list!


I literally screen shotted your reply so I can memorise it  ok good to know... so blue agate is durable? I want some pop of colour! Waiting for your pictures of the new bracelet!


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> Why can’t you wear wg magic earrings with lotus ring? I think they would look amazing together!



+1

Esp since you already have the magic pave pendant {{enabling, again!!   }}


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> +1
> 
> Esp since you already have the magic pave pendant {{enabling, again!!   }}


You are dangerous not only to Your account but also to Mine!!!!!! Hahaha! Ok ok next week i am going to leave my cards at home...


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> You are dangerous not only to Your account but also to Mine!!!!!! Hahaha! Ok ok next week i am going to leave my cards at home...



In all seriousness, it's an excellent idea to leave your credit cards at home.  That way, you can try on as many things as you want and then take your time making up your mind afterwards.  I normally visit my boutique loads of times and try on several things before I make my final decision.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> In all seriousness, it's an excellent idea to leave your credit cards at home.  That way, you can try on as many things as you want and then take your time making up your mind afterwards.  I normally visit my boutique loads of time and try on several things before I make my final decision.


Yeah, I know I can be impulsive but we are moving into a bigger place and another kiddo - really not the time to have one of those Sofya moments : Go big or go home


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> So I have this one —->>
> I am definitely going to try and wear the lotus not just on special occasions but let’s see.... I like them both the same, so it’s really a hard choice?
> pave Earrings then?



i have the Magic Diamond pave earrings in WG and they are just the best. You can wear them with pajamas and look like a million bucks.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> i have the Magic Diamond pave earrings in WG and they are just the best. You can wear them with pajamas and look like a million bucks.


Could you maybe show us a pic with them on?


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> Could you maybe show us a pic with them on?





so_sofya1985 said:


> Could you maybe show us a pic with them on?


Pay no mind to the unkempt hair!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> Pay no mind to the unkempt hair!


They actually look perfect, so am I to understand that the VIntage Alhambra are smaller and less pave?


----------



## so_sofya1985

I think it’s going to be these earrings next... right after I sell my liver on the black market


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> They actually look perfect, so am I to understand that the VIntage Alhambra are smaller and less pave?


Yes these are the Magic size with a tcw of about 2.13. They are quite sizable in person. They make a definite statement. The vintage size is still blingy but they are more wearable everyday because they are half the size. They also have the gold dot in the middle which I don’t like. Magic pave size in WG doesn’t have that. It’s just all diamond.


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> I think it’s going to be these earrings next... right after I sell my liver on the black market


At the Carlyle hotel in nyc having dinner in March.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Croissant said:


> Pay no mind to the unkempt hair!


that's like my hair at its best lol


----------



## chiaoapple

A bit of DIY here... I converted an extra link of my sweet watch into a pendant and made a chain for it that has three length options , and today decided to throw my magic pendant onto its chain as well


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> At the Carlyle hotel in nyc having dinner in March.


That’s exactly what bothers me about the vintage ones, I really don’t feel that dot, I like that your earrings are full of pave diamonds. Very very pretty


----------



## so_sofya1985

So tomorrow I’m going back to harrods to VCA to reissue my authenticity certificate for the MA pendant (lost in moving process from Dubai to London). Hoping to try out these pieces...

the more I think of it the more i Dont like the idea of MA earrings with the MA pendant, its just too much imo. But I’ll try it together anyway...
These are the pieces i love.(5 motive bracelet in WG not YG)... truth be told I’m also in love with the Bulgari serpenti bracelet... but I know I’m deviating from building a VCA collection


----------



## 911snowball

sofya, I am a big fan of VCA pave and wear it with  even  the most casual of outfits day or night.  For me,  the MA wg pave pendant and earrings together are too much- I think they are both so beautiful they  almost compete!  However, they are fantastic pieces to own and I would advise you to add them to your collection.  I wear the 5 motif wg pave almost every day, usually with the perlee diamond clover bracelet- another great choice and I strongly recommend.  I am a complete VCA loyalist but I had to write as I have been eyeing the Bulgari bracelet for about a year now.  It is a fantastic complement to VCA and plan to add it to my collection at some point.  That says a lot from a lady who wears nothing but VCA.  Do keep us posted on your shopping adventure!


----------



## so_sofya1985

911snowball said:


> sofya, I am a big fan of VCA pave and wear it with  even  the most casual of outfits day or night.  For me,  the MA wg pave pendant and earrings together are too much- I think they are both so beautiful they  almost compete!  However, they are fantastic pieces to own and I would advise you to add them to your collection.  I wear the 5 motif wg pave almost every day, usually with the perlee diamond clover bracelet- another great choice and I strongly recommend.  I am a complete VCA loyalist but I had to write as I have been eyeing the Bulgari bracelet for about a year now.  It is a fantastic complement to VCA and plan to add it to my collection at some point.  That says a lot from a lady who wears nothing but VCA.  Do keep us posted on your shopping adventure!


Thank you for this! I’m not loyal to this brand but I do love it’s pieces. Some more than others... and yes I totally agree that I think together the earrings and the pendant somewhat ages the look. It’s something I can imagine my mom putting together! I am drawn to the perlee bracelet and the 5wg bracelet, but that Bulgari is truly a beautiful piece.... let’s see.. I’ll be sure to take some photos!


----------



## so_sofya1985

My only concern about the Bulgari bracelet vs VCA one is the lock. It seems not to have any? I had a Tiffany T WG with diamonds bracelet and lost it at some boozy party a few years ago. That taught me importance of a good lock on these bracelets....


----------



## DS2006

I think the Bulgari bracelet is very pretty, but I'd get the Perlee clover bangle or 5 motif pave vintage Alhambra over it any day (I like clovers more than serpents, lol!). However, there's nothing wrong with getting all of them eventually! (I definitely love VCA above all other branded jewelry, so I am biased!).  

As far as pave VCA earrings go, if you don't want the matching earrings to your MA pendant, definitely try on the pave Frivole earrings. They are gorgeous and can be worn with Alhambra.


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> I think the Bulgari bracelet is very pretty, but I'd get the Perlee clover bangle or 5 motif pave vintage Alhambra over it any day (I like clovers more than serpents, lol!). However, there's nothing wrong with getting all of them eventually! (I definitely love VCA above all other branded jewelry, so I am biased!).
> 
> As far as pave VCA earrings go, if you don't want the matching earrings to your MA pendant, definitely try on the pave Frivole earrings. They are gorgeous and can be worn with Alhambra.


Ladies, is there One piece I can get that I can match to both - the Alhambra pendant and on a different occasion - to my Lotus ring? Would that be a perlee bracelet perhaps? Can you see it with both items? And if not, then what else?
So serpenti will wait then... let’s finish this VCA business first!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Some vCA porn from that day:


----------



## DS2006

The Lotus ring is large and such a statement piece that I am not sure I'd wear a bracelet with it at all. If I did, it would probably be a simple diamond tennis bracelet. I think you need the right earrings to wear with the Lotus ring, though (probably Lotus earrings). I adore the Perlee clover bangle with all Alhambra and especially with the Magic pave pendant.  I am sorry but I think you'll need two or more additional pieces!


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> The Lotus ring is large and such a statement piece that I am not sure I'd wear a bracelet with it at all. If I did, it would probably be a simple diamond tennis bracelet. I think you need the right earrings to wear with the Lotus ring, though (probably Lotus earrings). I adore the Perlee clover bangle with all Alhambra and especially with the Magic pave pendant.  I am sorry but I think you'll need two or more additional pieces!


You are as bad as @Phoenix123 i swear !


----------



## so_sofya1985

The earrings I know I would love are the MA drop earrings... but they are like £38k....


----------



## so_sofya1985

Dem ones


----------



## DS2006

Those are statement earrings like the Lotus ring is a statement ring. I wouldn't wear any other major piece with the 3 motif MA pave earrings. Although, you could wear the Perlee clover bangle with it since there's separation between ears and wrist. I just probably wouldn't wear the Magic pave pendant with the 3 motif earrings. They are very beautiful, but they couldn't be worn as often as the single motif Magic earrings. Do you go to a lot of formal events?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Nope not anymore! Ok point taken... no need for those....


----------



## Comfortably Numb

so_sofya1985 said:


> Nope not anymore! Ok point taken... no need for those....



Like everyone said above, the lotus ring is such a statement piece that your other jewelry can be more subtle so it's not competing if that's your goal. I pair mine with these HW lily earrings because they are similar in form and complementary to the lotus without being too much.  The lotus earrings would be ok, but maybe a bit too matchy.


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ladies, is there One piece I can get that I can match to both - the Alhambra pendant and on a different occasion - to my Lotus ring? Would that be a perlee bracelet perhaps? Can you see it with both items? And if not, then what else?
> So serpenti will wait then... let’s finish this VCA business first!!


Cosmo pave earrings would go well with both.


----------



## Phoenix123

Just to put the spanner in the works, @so_sofya1985 , hahaha....Ok ok, the Cartier ceramic pave Love IMO best complements the Lotus ring.  I know it's a lot of bling bling going on - but for _me_ I think it's the best pairing.


----------



## Phoenix123

But this combo also works - for day to day purposes:


----------



## Phoenix123

And for earrings, to help you make your decision - vintage pave earrings vs Lotus earrings:


----------



## so_sofya1985

ComfortablyNumb said:


> Like everyone said above, the lotus ring is such a statement piece that your other jewelry can be more subtle so it's not competing if that's your goal. I pair mine with these HW lily earrings because they are similar in form and complementary to the lotus without being too much.  The lotus earrings would be ok, but maybe a bit too matchy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765328


Oh I like this pairing! Indeed very complementing!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> And for earrings, to help you make your decision - vintage pave earrings vs Lotus earrings:
> 
> View attachment 4765414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765415



Actually!!! The vintage pave looks Very good with the lotus! That’s so helpful thank you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Just to put the spanner in the works, @so_sofya1985 , hahaha....Ok ok, the Cartier ceramic pave Love IMO best complements the Lotus ring.  I know it's a lot of bling bling going on - but for _me_ I think it's the best pairing.
> 
> I’m absolutely speechless at all these photos! I LOVE your jewellery collection!


----------



## so_sofya1985

@Phoenix123 

I’m absolutely speechless at all these photos! I LOVE your jewellery collection


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:


> @Phoenix123
> 
> I’m absolutely speechless at all these photos! I LOVE your jewellery collection


Wait a second, is that your hand?
If so, I literally had it saved on my Pinterest board to remind me about the lotus ring for years!!!!


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Wait a second, is that your hand?
> If so, I literally had it saved on my Pinterest board to remind me about the lotus ring for years!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765418



Yes, it is my right hand.

(This reminds me to be careful about what I post on the internet - lol).


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Yes, it is my right hand.
> 
> (This reminds me to be careful about what I post on the internet - lol).


Crying


----------



## Phoenix123

So, are you any closer to making a decision or decisions?

When are you going to Harrods?  Pls make sure you post tons of pics.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> So, are you any closer to making a decision or decisions?
> 
> When are you going to Harrods?  Pls make sure you post tons of pics.


So my favourites so far:  the vintage Alhambra, the 5 motive WG pave, I’m gonna check the love diamond Cartier (thin one). And I like @ComfortablyNumb HW earrings!
I’m going this Friday as today tomorrow I have a full work diary and then my SA is only there on Friday!

meanwhile I’m going to bug you ladies with some ideas I could match the ring from my own collection (not VCA) - as always looking for honest/inspiring answers


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ok so here are some ideas to match! Please let me know what’s looking good or ridiculous. I like all combos but maybe I’m wrong? In preference order: Pasquale Bruni hoops, De Grisogono drops, green diamond custom made earrings


----------



## so_sofya1985

Opinion please? @Phoenix123 @ComfortablyNumb @DS2006 @lynne_ross


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ok so here are some ideas to match! Please let me know what’s looking good or ridiculous. I like all combos but maybe I’m wrong? In preference order: Pasquale Bruni hoops, De Grisogono drops, green diamond custom made earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765421



I like the hoops best, in keeping with the diamond melee theme.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> I like the hoops best, in keeping with the diamond melee theme.


One more option: another pair of de Grisogono


----------



## so_sofya1985

Again too fast clicking


----------



## so_sofya1985

As you can see I like hoops... maybe more than studs...


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Again too fast clicking



I can't believe I am saying this but I think these may be a tad too much (as in too much bling going on if worn together with the Lotus ring).


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> As you can see I like hoops... maybe more than studs...



Could you possibly link me to these Pasquale Bruni hoops?  I tried to google but couldn't find them.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> I can't believe I am saying this but I think these may be a tad too much (as in too much bling going on if worn together with the Lotus ring).


Ok ok ... so none of them are too fitting in your opinion. Got it 
I have had these hoops for at least 7-8 years and I don’t see much photos online for pasquale bruni not as popular as VCA and Cartier clearly


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ok ok ... so none of them are too fitting in your opinion. Got it
> I have had these hoops for at least 7-8 years and I don’t see much photos online for pasquale bruni not as popular as VCA and Cartier clearly



I must admit I've never heard of this brand before.  But I am partial to diamond hoops.  I had like 3 pairs and sold them all; and now I am having seller's remorse.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> I must admit I've never heard of this brand before.  But I am partial to diamond hoops.  I had like 3 pairs and sold them all; and now I am having seller's remorse.


I bet you have a tunnel from your house directly to VCA so not surprised you haven’t heard about Pasquale Bruni  same price point as VCA and beautiful high end pieces but just don’t have a mass following...


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> I must admit I've never heard of this brand before.  But I am partial to diamond hoops.  I had like 3 pairs and sold them all; and now I am having seller's remorse.


For some reason my face suits hoops better than clusters like large lotus... I think my face is round so it just expands it and hoops elongate it


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> I must admit I've never heard of this brand before.  But I am partial to diamond hoops.  I had like 3 pairs and sold them all; and now I am having seller's remorse.


I will email them and see if they can get me more info for you.


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> For some reason my face suits hoops better than clusters like large lotus... I think my face is round so it just expands it and hoops elongate it



Hmm...I have a round-ish face too...never used to, til recently 

I am now thinking about the 3-motif pave earrings.  They are super expensive.  Do you think you'd wear them often enough to justify cost-per-wear. I am also thinking if you were to pair them with the Lotus ring, then that's be it - no other pieces of jewellery.

ETA: I just had a look at your avatar.  Your face is NOT round, at all.


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> I will email them and see if they can get me more info for you.



Awww!  Thank you so much.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Hmm...I have a round-ish face too...never used to, til recently
> 
> I am now thinking about the 3-motif pave earrings.  They are super expensive.  Do you think you'd wear them often enough to justify cost-per-wear. I am also thinking if you were to pair them with the Lotus ring, then that's be it - no other pieces of jewellery.
> 
> ETA: I just had a look at your avatar.  Your face is NOT round, at all.


this is precisely why I was looking at them, but I just don’t think I will wear them often to justify the cost, I am better off buying the pave Cartier - at least I’ll have some wear off it.

re face: i just know my angles... trust me it’s a round face! I know one when I see it


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> this is precisely why I was looking at them, but I just don’t think I will wear them often to justify the cost, I am better off buying the pave Cartier - at least I’ll have some wear off it.
> 
> re face: i just know my angles... trust me it’s a round face! I know one when I see it



Which Cartier? Pic?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Which Cartier? Pic?


Ah no no I meant the love pave bracelet... but for that I might as well wait for when I travel as there’s Cartier in duty free. I couldn’t do vat on lotus ring which is annoying as it’s like 5k I could get back so at least Cartier I would buy cheaper. Tired of paying to the UK government


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ah no no I meant the love pave bracelet... but for that I might as well wait for when I travel as there’s Cartier in duty free. I couldn’t do vat on lotus ring which is annoying as it’s like 5k I could get back so at least Cartier I would buy cheaper. Tired of paying to the UK government



Ah ok.

Good point about VAT.  I also hate paying sales tax where I am.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Ah ok.
> 
> Good point about VAT.  I also hate paying sales tax where I am.


20 percent over here! And now they are saying because of Corona they will temporarily lower it! Could they not do it before I shopped at VCA?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

so_sofya1985 said:


> For some reason my face suits hoops better than clusters like large lotus... I think my face is round so it just expands it and hoops elongate it


if you love hoops, maybe you could take a look at the perlee clover hoops? i don’t have them, but they are oh-so-beautiful


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ah no no I meant the love pave bracelet... but for that I might as well wait for when I travel as there’s Cartier in duty free. I couldn’t do vat on lotus ring which is annoying as it’s like 5k I could get back so at least Cartier I would buy cheaper. Tired of paying to the UK government



May I ask why you're looking at the thin pave Love and not the original/ regular sized pave Love?

I am asking because eventually, once I've satisfied my most pressing VCA wants, I'd like to get another pave Love.  For me the choices are: regular sized pave rose gold or yellow gold, regular sized WG pave Love (the new-ish one with the screws and not diamond inserts) and the thin pave Love in WG.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> May I ask why you're looking at the thin pave Love and not the original/ regular sized pave Love?
> 
> I am asking because eventually, once I've satisfied my most pressing VCA wants, I'd like to get another pave Love.  For me the choices are: regular sized pave rose gold or yellow gold, regular sized WG pave Love (the new-ish one with the screws and not diamond inserts) and the thin pave Love in WG.


I don’t know Phoenix l, I just like the smaller version. I’d go for a WG for my white gold breguet and rose gold for my rose gold Rolex... although Rolex could work with the original one too!


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ok so here are some ideas to match! Please let me know what’s looking good or ridiculous. I like all combos but maybe I’m wrong? In preference order: Pasquale Bruni hoops, De Grisogono drops, green diamond custom made earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765421


Those hoops are gorgeous


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:


> I don’t know Phoenix l, I just like the smaller version. I’d go for a WG for my white gold breguet and rose gold for my rose gold Rolex... although Rolex could work with the original one too!
> View attachment 4765483


I could easily stack it in between this chopard bracelet and the breguet watch. Would look nice no?


----------



## so_sofya1985

lynne_ross said:


> Those hoops are gorgeous


Ah ha! Two in favour of the hoops!


----------



## lynne_ross

Phoenix123 said:


> And for earrings, to help you make your decision - vintage pave earrings vs Lotus earrings:
> 
> View attachment 4765414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765415


I love the matchy matchy with the lotus earrings the best.


----------



## so_sofya1985

diane sun said:


> if you love hoops, maybe you could take a look at the perlee clover hoops? i don’t have them, but they are oh-so-beautiful


If they were bigger and thinner they would be Puuuurrrrrrfect


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> I don’t know Phoenix l, I just like the smaller version. I’d go for a WG for my white gold breguet and rose gold for my rose gold Rolex... although Rolex could work with the original one too!
> View attachment 4765483



OMG!  I DIE!!

That's a lot of bling bling going on!!  What bracelet(s) are you wearing here?  At the risk of enabling you (yet again), I personally would prefer the regular sized Love with your wonderful watches.

I love Rolex rose gold (though I don't have one yet).

ETA: you seem to have loads of gorgeous bling bling.  Would love to see a family portrait if I may.


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ah ha! Two in favour of the hoops!


I can not pull off hoops so I will be getting a flower pair in wg to go with lotus if I ever pull trigger.


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> I could easily stack it in between this chopard bracelet and the breguet watch. Would look nice no?



Hmm...my honest opinion?  A bit too much.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> OMG!  I DIE!!
> 
> That's a lot of bling bling going on!!  What bracelet(s) are you wearing here?  At the risk of enabling you (yet again), I personally would prefer the regular sized Love with your wonderful watches.
> 
> I love Rolex rose gold (though I don't have one yet).
> 
> ETA: you seem to have loads of gorgeous bling bling.  Would love to see a family portrait if I may.


Ah ha ha! Yes I do love my jewellery, I’m just not like you ladies - I’m not a loyalist to one or two brands... I go with emotions (read impulsive emotions)! Also whatever direction the wind blows that day on Sloane street 
For family portrait I need to divide my Jewell’s by brands or just pile it up? How do you want it lol?

the bracelet is just one : by chopard. I have a ring to match too. Attached here

also I won’t be able to post all as I separate my jewellery between the safe and the vault... so give me time


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Hmm...my honest opinion?  A bit too much.


What happened to more is more ????


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ah ha ha! Yes I do love my jewellery, I’m just not like you ladies - I’m not a loyalist to one or two brands... I go with emotions (read impulsive emotions)! Also whatever direction the wind blows that day on Sloane street
> For family portrait I need to divide my Jewell’s by brands or just pile it up? How do you want it lol?
> 
> the bracelet is just one : by chopard. I have a ring to match too. Attached here
> 
> also I won’t be able to post all as I separate my jewellery between the safe and the vault... so give me time
> 
> View attachment 4765485


Woahhh rubbish pic! I’ll take some other later


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ah ha ha! Yes I do love my jewellery, I’m just not like you ladies - I’m not a loyalist to one or two brands... I go with emotions (read impulsive emotions)! Also whatever direction the wind blows that day on Sloane street
> For family portrait I need to divide my Jewell’s by brands or just pile it up? How do you want it lol?
> 
> the bracelet is just one : by chopard. I have a ring to match too. Attached here
> 
> also I won’t be able to post all as I separate my jewellery between the safe and the vault... so give me time
> 
> View attachment 4765485



How about separate family pics for each brand; and then 1 great big pic for everything - if you can manage to squeeze them all into one pic! lol

Take your time.  I also owe a VCA family portrait to tPF'ers.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> How about separate family pics for each brand; and then 1 great big pic for everything - if you can manage to squeeze them all into one pic! lol
> 
> Take your time.  I also owe a VCA family portrait to tPF'ers.


Oh I would LOVE to see your collection! I have a feeling @ComfortablyNumb also has a state of art collection..::.any time you are ready ladies!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Is ok to post non VCA family pictures here?


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Is ok to post non VCA family pictures here?



Should be ok, as long as you post them together with VCA pieces - as I have done in the past.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Should be ok, as long as you post them together with VCA pieces - as I have done in the past.


I have 2 VCA pieces  prepare to see a lot of repetition lol


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> I have 2 VCA pieces  prepare to see a lot of repetition lol



Or maybe, if you wouldn't mind, start another thread (or if you'd prefer, I could start one for you, lol) - as this is a sticky thread.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Or maybe, if you don't mind, start another thread (or if you'd prefer, I could start one for you, lol) - as this is a sticky thread.


Oh I’m rubbish at these threads!


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh I’m rubbish at these threads!



Shall I start one for you then?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Shall I start one for you then?


Pretty please? But I want to see yours and your secret sister’s @ComfortablyNumb pics too!!!


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Pretty please? But I want to see yours and your secret sister’s @ComfortablyNumb pics too!!!



Check out the new thread!


----------



## Notorious Pink

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yeah, I know I can be impulsive but we are moving into a bigger place and another kiddo - really not the time to have one of those Sofya moments : Go big or go home



sorry to disagree with you, ANY time is a good time to go big!   



Croissant said:


> i have the Magic Diamond pave earrings in WG and they are just the best. You can wear them with pajamas and look like a million bucks.



yes! As I have been doing the past few months....


----------



## Notorious Pink

so_sofya1985 said:


> That’s exactly what bothers me about the vintage ones, I really don’t feel that dot, I like that your earrings are full of pave diamonds. Very very pretty


I have a thread about this somewhere....when I purchased my magic pave earrings, I noticed that the YG version is also slightly smaller than the the wg version. I was fortunate to acquire a special order pair of YG magic earrings that are the same as the wg - same size, no button in the middle. I can’t really wear wg near my face.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> Just to put the spanner in the works, @so_sofya1985 , hahaha....Ok ok, the Cartier ceramic pave Love IMO best complements the Lotus ring.  I know it's a lot of bling bling going on - but for _me_ I think it's the best pairing.
> 
> View attachment 4765411
> 
> View attachment 4765412



OMG I LOOOOOOOVE all of your pics!


----------



## Notorious Pink

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ok ok ... so none of them are too fitting in your opinion. Got it
> I have had these hoops for at least 7-8 years and I don’t see much photos online for pasquale bruni not as popular as VCA and Cartier clearly


I love Bruni. His reverse hoop floral earrings have been on my list for ages.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> Hmm...I have a round-ish face too...never used to, til recently
> 
> I am now thinking about the 3-motif pave earrings.  They are super expensive.  Do you think you'd wear them often enough to justify cost-per-wear. I am also thinking if you were to pair them with the Lotus ring, then that's be it - no other pieces of jewellery.
> 
> ETA: I just had a look at your avatar.  Your face is NOT round, at all.


My SA has them and wears them with EVERYTHING .


----------



## cafecreme15

Notorious Pink said:


> My SA has them and wears them with EVERYTHING .


Our SA rocks these like nobody’s business! I could never pull it off!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Our SA rocks these like nobody’s business! I could never pull it off!


Yes!!! 
and you totally could.


----------



## cafecreme15

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes!!!
> and you totally could.


I think my face is too small which I consider a blessing so I won’t ever ever be tempted by those dangerous things


----------



## Comfortably Numb

lynne_ross said:


> Those hoops are gorgeous



My vote would be the hoops.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

so_sofya1985 said:


> Pretty please? But I want to see yours and your secret sister’s @ComfortablyNumb pics too!!!


 You guys are too cute! Ok I'll start working on mine...


----------



## Toronto24

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 4759176


Wow this is stunning. I am getting caught up now and have had a fun time reading through all of these posts. This ring is my favourite ring. I also kept looking back at @Phoenix123 photos of this ring for a while before finally getting it myself.

I don’t know how you’re able to wear it with the leaf part on your index finger- isn’t the lotus side too loose then? I am size 51/52-the ring part of the lotus is larger than the ring part of the leaves and so I can only wear it in between my ring and middle fingers.Its great that you can wear it this way because it looks fabulous!

I, like @lynne_ross, am a matchy person. I have the earrings and pendant to match and I love love love the lotus earrings. I fell in love with them when I saw posts of Eva Mendez wearing them.

I see you are now considering many options- VCA is a slippery slope!!!! Keep them coming- love the eye candy!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Toronto24 said:


> Wow this is stunning. I am getting caught up now and have had a fun time reading through all of these posts. This ring is my favourite ring. I also kept looking back at @Phoenix123 photos of this ring for a while before finally getting it myself.
> 
> I don’t know how you’re able to wear it with the leaf part on your index finger- isn’t the lotus side too loose then? I am size 51/52-the ring part of the lotus is larger than the ring part of the leaves and so I can only wear it in between my ring and middle fingers.Its great that you can wear it this way because it looks fabulous!
> 
> I, like @lynne_ross, am a matchy person. I have the earrings and pendant to match and I love love love the lotus earrings. I fell in love with them when I saw posts of Eva Mendez wearing them.
> 
> I see you are now considering many options- VCA is a slippery slope!!!! Keep them coming- love the eye candy!


Yes it’s a little bit loose but nevertheless, it feels very secure!
Murs Phoenix is a bad influence on all of us lmao
And VCA is a slippery slope indeed, but I seem to look more at Phoenix collection than at online catalogue


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yes it’s a little bit loose but nevertheless, it feels very secure!
> Murs Phoenix is a bad influence on all of us lmao
> And VCA is a slippery slope indeed, but I seem to look more at Phoenix collection than at online catalogue


@Phoenix123 my SA said it’s rare this lapis RDN but Not impossible... but please please ask yours too! And I now agree. The small is too small. Medium is better!
You are my VCA fairy god mother lol


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> @Phoenix123 my SA said it’s rare this lapis RDN but Not impossible... but please please ask yours too! And I now agree. The small is too small. Medium is better!
> You are my VCA fairy god mother lol



Will do. x


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## so_sofya1985

lynne_ross said:


> Toronto, @so_sofya1985 - how did you decide on size for the lotus? My fingers are all such different sizes...


Your SA can always measure your finger if you don’t know your size! I often wear rings on my index finger so I knew my size


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> Your SA can always measure your finger if you don’t know your size! I often wear rings on my index finger so I knew my size


I know my ring sizes but my fingers are all very different. For instance my left ring finger is a size 50 and my right ring finger is a 55. I have large knuckles on some fingers. Which is why I am unsure which size to go with and how I will want to wear the ring.


----------



## so_sofya1985

lynne_ross said:


> I know my ring sizes but my fingers are all very different. For instance my left ring finger is a size 50 and my right ring finger is a 55. I have large knuckles on some fingers. Which is why I am unsure which size to go with and how I will want to wear the ring.


Ah I see! So prepare yourself for a fun time trying different sizes when you go to VCA


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ah I see! So prepare yourself for a fun time trying different sizes when you go to VCA


I have already done that! Haha. Was actually just there today. But was wondering if anyone else has this problem of different sizes fingers and how they decided which size to go with.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Got my baby back from the vault! I missed her


----------



## lisawhit

I'm obsessed with the perlee clover.....all day every day.....


----------



## bhurry

Warning:  these bracelets are not mine yet, just had a chance to try them on at a boutique.  Once I sell a kidney, i will let you know lol.  Just posting just because


----------



## bhurry

Still trying to figure out which metal looks better on my skin tone, PG or YG?  YG perlee is the one closer to my wrist, which do you guys think looks better?


----------



## DS2006

bhurry said:


> Still trying to figure out which metal looks better on my skin tone, PG or YG?  YG perlee is the one closer to my wrist, which do you guys think looks better?



I honestly think they both look fine on you! I have tried them on before and like the PG slightly more, yet I think yg is a more classic color over time. Tough decision! It's a gorgeous bracelet, though!


----------



## DS2006

I posted a thread with more pictures, but here's the closest I have to an action pic of my new lapis/pave Alhambra bracelet!


----------



## couturequeen

Wearing bracelets each time I can get out.


----------



## Notorious Pink

so_sofya1985 said:


> Got my baby back from the vault! I missed her
> View attachment 4768835


Soooo beautiful  Im hoping to pick up mine soon


----------



## so_sofya1985

Notorious Pink said:


> Soooo beautiful  Im hoping to pick up mine soon


Modelling pics when you do please!!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> I posted a thread with more pictures, but here's the closest I have to an action pic of my new lapis/pave Alhambra bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 4769418


I saw it at the store and it’s absolutely Gorgeous!!!!!! lucky lucky you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ladies question since I’m late to this VCA fan club party: there is no way to get the turquoise 10 motive necklace any more? Unless resellers?


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ladies question since I’m late to this VCA fan club party: there is no way to get the turquoise 10 motive necklace any more? Unless resellers?



Nope!  Resellers is the only route, but fraught with difficulties (so many fakes out there).


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Nope!  Resellers is the only route, but fraught with difficulties (so many fakes out there).


Ah I see! Yeah I wouldn’t buy it from resellers...


----------



## so_sofya1985

I am so excited!!!! Off to Harrods for my lunch break from work!!! I am leaving ALL my cards at home for today, in case temptation strikes...


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> I am so excited!!!! Off to Harrods for my lunch break from work!!! I am leaving ALL my cards at home for today, in case temptation strikes...



Look forward to hearing how it goes.  Please take like a TON of pics!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Can I just say Thank god I left the cards at home, because even without them my mind started thinking: Apple Pay from phone, instant wire via internet banking... 
I’m going to post ONLY the pictures I want... like NOW... my heart is crying a little that I’m not some sheikh’s wife/daughter at this stage cause I want it ALL!


----------



## Rhl2987

so_sofya1985 said:


> Can I just say Thank god I left the cards at home, because even without them my mind started thinking: Apple Pay from phone, instant wire via internet banking...
> I’m going to post ONLY the pictures I want... like NOW... my heart is crying a little that I’m not some sheikh’s wife/daughter at this stage cause I want it ALL!
> 
> View attachment 4769871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769877
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769881


Wow. Everything is beautiful on you! Did you have any favorites?


----------



## so_sofya1985

So in October/November I am coming back for the Small lotus earrings - but my god I wanted to just run off in that blue agate necklace and butterflies on my fingers and in my ears...
Why oh why I don’t print money


----------



## so_sofya1985

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow. Everything is beautiful on you! Did you have any favorites?


All of these were the items I want!  ALL!!!!! 
This, my ladies, is what greed looks like...


----------



## so_sofya1985

Now I need your honest advice: do the small lotus earrings pair nicely with my MA pendant? Because it sure did look good to pair with the lotus ring!


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Can I just say Thank god I left the cards at home, because even without them my mind started thinking: Apple Pay from phone, instant wire via internet banking...
> I’m going to post ONLY the pictures I want... like NOW... my heart is crying a little that I’m not some sheikh’s wife/daughter at this stage cause I want it ALL!
> 
> View attachment 4769871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769877
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769881



I love them all.  But I must say I am rather partial to the Lotus earrings (totally biased, I know! lol) and the butterfly ring and earrings.  I also love the agate (it's a nice blue, similar to lapis).

The Lotus earrings pair beautifully with your pendant.  This is giving me ideas...hmmm...


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Now I need your honest advice: do the small lotus earrings pair nicely with my MA pendant? Because it sure did look good to pair with the lotus ring!



Haha, we must have just posted at the same time.  Great minds think alike! 

We even used similar wordings!  Omg!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Haha, we must have just posted at the same time.  Great minds think alike!
> 
> We even used similar wordings!  Omg!


Indeed! Thank you for that because I too thought it’s nice not to have it too Matchy matchy and it kind of worked because the earrings were not overpowering the pendant.
Phoenix, them butterflies..... I don’t know if it’s the dress I was wearing or it’s my summer mood/sunny happiness, but I am in LOVE! Funny because when I tried the diamond only version it did Nothing to me! But that pop of colour is just wow!

so if everyone agrees that the lotus earrings will fit both: the ring and the pendant. The butterflies can be my next additions....

What have I done... why oh why I opened this VCA Pandora box....

do my kids Really need their private education? Like Reallllly?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Also, can someone explain me: one of the SAs that help me told me she just ordered her lotus ring, large lotus earrings and A large lotus pendant.... am I in the wrong industry? How do they afford such items? Clearly not from SA salary! Or do they have like 90 percent discount?


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Indeed! Thank you for that because I too thought it’s nice not to have it too Matchy matchy and it kind of worked because the earrings were not overpowering the pendant.
> Phoenix, them butterflies..... I don’t know if it’s the dress I was wearing or it’s my summer mood/sunny happiness, but I am in LOVE! Funny because when I tried the diamond only version it did Nothing to me! But that pop of colour is just wow!
> 
> so if everyone agrees that the lotus earrings will fit both: the ring and the pendant. The butterflies can be my next additions....
> 
> What have I done... why oh why I opened this VCA Pandora box....
> 
> do my kids Really need their private education? Like Reallllly?



This forum is indeed dangerous!!  

I'd completely (or so I thought) discarded the idea of the magic pendant.  And now you're making me re-think it!!  Why oh why?!!  

I love butterflies on others but not on myself.  They look amazing on you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:


> Can I just say Thank god I left the cards at home, because even without them my mind started thinking: Apple Pay from phone, instant wire via internet banking...
> I’m going to post ONLY the pictures I want... like NOW... my heart is crying a little that I’m not some sheikh’s wife/daughter at this stage cause I want it ALL!
> 
> View attachment 4769871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769877
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769881


What do you think of the perlee couleur bracelet next to my everose Rolly?


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> What do you think of the perlee couleur bracelet next to my everose Rolly?



It's a nice match but I'd worry about scratching.  I do sometimes stack but most of the the time I don't.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> It's a nice match but I'd worry about scratching.  I do sometimes stack but most of the the time I don't.


Has your pave love bracelet got any scratches? Or you are careful


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Has your pave love bracelet got any scratches? Or you are careful



Very few.  I am super careful.  I can't stand scratches!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Very few.  I am super careful.  I can't stand scratches!


I swear you are my long lost sister. You should see me with a special Cartier solution and my jewellery after Every time I wear it   Sometimes at work when I see my colleagues with their dusty ERs I take them to clean it (yes I have a spare cleaning set at work)!


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> I swear you are my long lost sister. You should see me with a special Cartier solution and my jewellery after Every time I wear it   Sometimes at work when I see my colleagues with their dusty ERs I take them to clean it (yes I have a spare cleaning set at work)!



You SERIOUS?!

I clean my jewellery with the Cartier cleaning solution and their tiny little brush!

And I have often cleaned as well as offered to clean my friends' diamonds for them!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> You SERIOUS?!
> 
> I clean my jewellery with the Cartier cleaning solution and their tiny little brush!
> 
> And I have often cleaned as well as offered to clean my friends' diamonds for them!


Ahahaha! Yes that’s the one! I’m chuckling! Good to know I’m not the only cray cray Border line obsessed with sparkling jeweller lol


----------



## bhurry

so_sofya1985 said:


> So in October/November I am coming back for the Small lotus earrings - but my god I wanted to just run off in that blue agate necklace and butterflies on my fingers and in my ears...
> Why oh why I don’t print money


i was going to comment that those lotus earrings looks GORGEOUS on you!!!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

bhurry said:


> i was going to comment that those lotus earrings looks GORGEOUS on you!!!!!


End of October cannot come soon enough! I cannot wait to complete the set... and move on to saving for the next big thing


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> Can I just say Thank god I left the cards at home, because even without them my mind started thinking: Apple Pay from phone, instant wire via internet banking...
> I’m going to post ONLY the pictures I want... like NOW... my heart is crying a little that I’m not some sheikh’s wife/daughter at this stage cause I want it ALL!
> 
> View attachment 4769871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769877
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769881



you are such a looker! I love the lotus earrings on you, the 3 magic earrings (ps why didnt you try on single magic diamond ones?), and the blue agate 10 motif necklace is a MUST! i dont love the bracelet or the butterflies


----------



## innerpeace85

so_sofya1985 said:


> Can I just say Thank god I left the cards at home, because even without them my mind started thinking: Apple Pay from phone, instant wire via internet banking...
> I’m going to post ONLY the pictures I want... like NOW... my heart is crying a little that I’m not some sheikh’s wife/daughter at this stage cause I want it ALL!
> 
> View attachment 4769871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769877
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769881


You wear all of them beautifully! When I tried on lapis/pave butterfly earrings, I felt the Lapis butterfly completely overtook the pave because of the vibrant color.


----------



## lynne_ross

innerpeace85 said:


> You wear all of them beautifully! When I tried on lapis/pave butterfly earrings, I felt the Lapis butterfly completely overtook the pave because of the vibrant color.


I agree with this comment. They are not balanced to me, whereas the the pave ones in different colours work well.


----------



## Notorious Pink

so_sofya1985 said:


> Modelling pics when you do please!!!!


Absolutely! They’re holding it for me...Picking it up for my anniversary soon....


----------



## Notorious Pink

@so_sofya1985 you have beautiful hands - the butterflies are very pretty on you.

i have the blue agate and it’s VERY wearable. perfect for everyday....just saying....

im not a fan of the perlee couleurs bracelet’s but I love the watch....check it out next time you’re in, it’s very dangerous....


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> you are such a looker! I love the lotus earrings on you, the 3 magic earrings (ps why didnt you try on single magic diamond ones?), and the blue agate 10 motif necklace is a MUST! i dont love the bracelet or the butterflies


You literally nailed my top 3 but I’m not sure in white sequence I’ll get them, lotus, 3 MA and agate or lotus, agate and 3 MA! Tough choices!
I felt the pace MA are too overwhelming just looking at them! I wanted something I can wear often and I’m not sure they are that!
The more I think of the bracelet the more
I agree, also I didn’t like the brownish colour of carnelian, I thought it would be closer to Red such of coral!
The butterflies are very pretty but as my mom always says: will you wear it in your 50s? If not, don’t buy.... and I’m not sure I’d wear them when older...


----------



## so_sofya1985

Notorious Pink said:


> @so_sofya1985 you have beautiful hands - the butterflies are very pretty on you.
> 
> i have the blue agate and it’s VERY wearable. perfect for everyday....just saying....
> 
> im not a fan of the perlee couleurs bracelet’s but I love the watch....check it out next time you’re in, it’s very dangerous....


Thank you my lovely! The agate is a must as @Croissant mentioned! That colour is just gorgeous! Also not surprised you went for it judging by your love of vivid colours


----------



## so_sofya1985

innerpeace85 said:


> You wear all of them beautifully! When I tried on lapis/pave butterfly earrings, I felt the Lapis butterfly completely overtook the pave because of the vibrant color.


Really!??? I feel the pave in other colours get lost on me as they are not vibrant enough! I really loved the unusual pairing of those!


----------



## so_sofya1985

lynne_ross said:


> I agree with this comment. They are not balanced to me, whereas the the pave ones in different colours work well.


I didn’t know how to reply to two people at once  but my reply above is for yours and for @innerpeace85 messages! I do love the butterflies but I just don’t know how I will wear them when I’m say, 50? 
will I think they are too kiddie!?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Notorious Pink said:


> @so_sofya1985 you have beautiful hands - the butterflies are very pretty on you.
> 
> i have the blue agate and it’s VERY wearable. perfect for everyday....just saying....
> 
> im not a fan of the perlee couleurs bracelet’s but I love the watch....check it out next time you’re in, it’s very dangerous....


I don’t think I need another watch anymore and your are right re bracelet. Ya, I pass..


----------



## innerpeace85

so_sofya1985 said:


> Really!??? I feel the pave in other colours get lost on me as they are not vibrant enough! I really loved the unusual pairing of those!





so_sofya1985 said:


> I didn’t know how to reply to two people at once  but my reply above is for yours and for @innerpeace85 messages! I do love the butterflies but I just don’t know how I will wear them when I’m say, 50?
> will I think they are too kiddie!?


I mean the lapis earring overwhelms the pave earring.
I don't necessarily think it will look inappropriate on 50year old but you may have to think if that is a design you will be interested down the line.


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> I didn’t know how to reply to two people at once  but my reply above is for yours and for @innerpeace85 messages! I do love the butterflies but I just don’t know how I will wear them when I’m say, 50?
> will I think they are too kiddie!?


To multi quote hit the ‘quote’ button on each post replying to. 
I am not a butterfly person, so not for me in expensive pieces. The stone butterfly pieces are more fun to me.


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> You literally nailed my top 3 but I’m not sure in white sequence I’ll get them, lotus, 3 MA and agate or lotus, agate and 3 MA! Tough choices!
> I felt the pace MA are too overwhelming just looking at them! I wanted something I can wear often and I’m not sure they are that!
> The more I think of the bracelet the more
> I agree, also I didn’t like the brownish colour of carnelian, I thought it would be closer to Red such of coral!
> The butterflies are very pretty but as my mom always says: will you wear it in your 50s? If not, don’t buy.... and I’m not sure I’d wear them when older...



agate first, no? i imagine that is harder to get than the other two. i was surprised you found a 10 motif in stock. 
Wow, that bracelet has carnelian in it? It is such a light orange color. Carnelian is usually more on the bordeaux side, leaning either toward red (super desirable in my opinion), or dark iron mineral brown. i like the color because its quite regal and reminds me of blood. (i like elegant vampires, what can i say?) 

this brings me to my own debate- i have a 20 motif carnelian necklace but the coloring is wrong. i will exchange it and my SA will have 3 other carnelian 20's for me to choose from. because i have time to wait for this appointment my mind has begun to wander and i started thinking maybe i should get the yellow hammered gold classic 20? i have a 10 motif onyx and a 15 motif guilloche (10 motif plus 5 motif guilloche bracelet ) and i wonder if i decide to be very editorial and "extra" and wear them all together if it the hammered and guilloche gold will clash? these are the things i focus on instead of letting my mind wander with anxiety! 

butterflies...well, i have known a few wealthy women in their senior years who love animal iconography as jewelry. it seems to be a weird fetish for some. you can be older and rock butterflies, or birds, or kittens, etc. in fact, Van Cleef has a lot of those exact clients! it just really depends on if you see yourself in that style. I personally am not such a fan of animal iconography. maybe a sexy cat.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

lynne_ross said:


> To multi quote hit the ‘quote’ button on each post replying to.
> I am not a butterfly person, so not for me in expensive pieces. The stone butterfly pieces are more fun to me.



You know it ... I am now in my "butterfly" phase ... I don't think I ever left it. If the global economic outlook is more certain, I will have grabbed everything butterfly - there is something so delightful and whimsical in VCA's butterfly.

Resharing some old photos - not all had been picked up by me yet ....


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> agate first, no? i imagine that is harder to get than the other two. i was surprised you found a 10 motif in stock.
> Wow, that bracelet has carnelian in it? It is such a light orange color. Carnelian is usually more on the bordeaux side, leaning either toward red (super desirable in my opinion), or dark iron mineral brown. i like the color because its quite regal and reminds me of blood. (i like elegant vampires, what can i say?)
> 
> this brings me to my own debate- i have a 20 motif carnelian necklace but the coloring is wrong. i will exchange it and my SA will have 3 other carnelian 20's for me to choose from. because i have time to wait for this appointment my mind has begun to wander and i started thinking maybe i should get the yellow hammered gold classic 20? i have a 10 motif onyx and a 15 motif guilloche (10 motif plus 5 motif guilloche bracelet ) and i wonder if i decide to be very editorial and "extra" and wear them all together if it the hammered and guilloche gold will clash? these are the things i focus on instead of letting my mind wander with anxiety!
> 
> butterflies...well, i have known a few wealthy women in their senior years who love animal iconography as jewelry. it seems to be a weird fetish for some. you can be older and rock butterflies, or birds, or kittens, etc. in fact, Van Cleef has a lot of those exact clients! it just really depends on if you see yourself in that style. I personally am not such a fan of animal iconography. maybe a sexy cat.


To cast your wondering aside, just put it on and let us see? It’s going to be easier to judge I think (at least for me who doesn’t know as much as other ladies here about VCA).
I tried to do this 15motive trick with agate yesterday and learnt something new for myself: 10 looks elegant on me, 20 looks (2 of them) looks fun wrapped or hanging, but 15 is the length I really didn’t like on myself, it finished on top of my breasts and looked strange (maybe because I’m tall? Or long body or whatever it is)
The blue agate is available both in Harrods and on the website,  so no, it’s not harder to find but I agree, it would he my second purchase.

by the way I had a thought last night to order the CO Agate MA and hang it on the 10 necklace - I think it could look nice no? I love that you can play around with these pieces!
Re butterflies, I did love the pop of colour but the more I think of them, the more I am sure I will get tired of them. Truth be told, I had a crivelli butterfly large pace ring that moved when I walked and I sold it (partially because I am clumsy and it was too precious, but also because I got tired of it)!
And I’m definitely not going to be one of those wealthy regal old women you described probably living in mansions full of million dollar art pieces. I wanna retire in style somewhere in Barbados where I can drink rum and dance calypso when I’m 70!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Popping to Hermes got a call a cheeky constance is waiting for me.... not to sure of a combo but let’s see (rouge H w GHw 18 cm)


----------



## so_sofya1985

I am absolutely speechless, it’s been 55 mins I have been waiting for the bag to come up. 10 more and I’m out. Speaking of different of treatment between VCA and Hermes! Appalling!


----------



## so_sofya1985

And so I left, but not before I gave the manager there a piece of my mind. They emailed me and at capacity of 10 people in store and 10 SAs they failed to produce the bag? Hell with them. That’s why I’m considering of never buying from them again. VCA can have my money, at least I don’t get so wound up when I’m about to part with my cash.


----------



## mfa777

so_sofya1985 said:


> And so I left, but not before I gave the manager there a piece of my mind. They emailed me and at capacity of 10 people in store and 10 SAs they failed to produce the bag? Hell with them. That’s why I’m considering of never buying from them again. VCA can have my money, at least I don’t get so wound up when I’m about to part with my cash.



Rouge H would look great with your outfit! Hermes in London is one of the worst in terms of wait, I don't even bother to go there anymore lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

mfa87 said:


> Rouge H would look great with your outfit! Hermes in London is one of the worst in terms of wait, I don't even bother to go there anymore lol


You should have seen the face of the manager. As if she was doing me a favour! I have been buying hermes since I was about 17 years of age, and continuously since my move to london in 2001. And this is the treatment i get!? I don’t think so...


----------



## Toronto24

lynne_ross said:


> Toronto, @so_sofya1985 - how did you decide on size for the lotus? My fingers are all such different sizes...



I picked the size that, when worn not separated, the ring fits on my right hand ring finger. None of the sizes worked for me to wear on multiple fingers (like both middle or ring finger). So I chose which was my favourite finger to wear it on and went with that.


----------



## DS2006

Stardust Andromeda said:


> You know it ... I am now in my "butterfly" phase ... I don't think I ever left it. If the global economic outlook is more certain, I will have grabbed everything butterfly - there is something so delightful and whimsical in VCA's butterfly.
> 
> Resharing some old photos - not all had been picked up by me yet ....
> View attachment 4770605
> View attachment 4770606
> View attachment 4770612
> View attachment 4770613




These are all sooo gorgeous, and I am in love with all the lapis and turquoise !!!  I hope we can wear butterflies after 50, because I am already past that and I love VCA butterflies, flowers, and clovers!  If I am too old for them, I need to know before I spend more money!  In reality, I do sometimes think I am too old, however, I don't think anyone in my local life really cares that much about jewelry or even notices! So I guess I just collect it because I like it!  (I just realized I need the blue agate which is a little more casual than the lapis bracelet, too!)


----------



## Cool Breeze

so_sofya1985 said:


> Can I just say Thank god I left the cards at home, because even without them my mind started thinking: Apple Pay from phone, instant wire via internet banking...
> I’m going to post ONLY the pictures I want... like NOW... my heart is crying a little that I’m not some sheikh’s wife/daughter at this stage cause I want it ALL!
> 
> View attachment 4769871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769877
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769881


Who made your turquoise diamond ring?  It’s beautiful and unique!!


----------



## DS2006

Speaking of lapis, here's my bracelet just hanging out this morning....


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

DS2006 said:


> These are all sooo gorgeous, and I am in love with all the lapis and turquoise !!!  I hope we can wear butterflies after 50, because I am already past that and I love VCA butterflies, flowers, and clovers!  If I am too old for them, I need to know before I spend more money!  In reality, I do sometimes think I am too old, however, I don't think anyone in my local life really cares that much about jewelry or even notices! So I guess I just collect it because I like it!  (I just realized I need the blue agate which is a little more casual than the lapis bracelet, too!)


There is no such thing as too old for VCA or its butterfly. That is a myth people tell you so that you will sell your beauties. 



DS2006 said:


> Speaking of lapis, here's my bracelet just hanging out this morning....



Totally love your lapis/pave bracelet. So rich and beautiful. So glad you are having fun. Enjoy and keep the photos coming!


----------



## DS2006

Stardust Andromeda said:


> There is no such thing as too old for VCA or its butterfly. That is a myth people tell you so that you will sell your beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally love your lapis/pave bracelet. So rich and beautiful. So glad you are having fun. Enjoy and keep the photos coming!



Love the first comment!!! I hadn't thought of that! 

Thank you! I love the bracelet so much!


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> Speaking of lapis, here's my bracelet just hanging out this morning....
> 
> View attachment 4770915


Can I just say how gorgeous this is! Also that it decided to rest on colour matching bottle of perfume!
Do you wear the bracelet on its own or with a watch or stacked?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Cool Breeze said:


> Who made your turquoise diamond ring?  It’s beautiful and unique!!


Grrrrr i don’t remember I am sorry I just looked at the ring and earrings and inside I see and A with a dot on top of it next to all hallmarks. I don’t remember the name from the top of my head


----------



## DS2006

so_sofya1985 said:


> Can I just say how gorgeous this is! Also that it decided to rest on colour matching bottle of perfume!
> Do you wear the bracelet on its own or with a watch or stacked?



Thank you! Yes, it was attracted to something that matched it in color!  I love royal blue and gold! I thought the lapis and gold pave butterflies you tried on were gorgeous! 

I haven't been anywhere to wear it yet! But I will not stack it because the lapis is fragile and I don't want to put scratches and wear on the motifs.


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> These are all sooo gorgeous, and I am in love with all the lapis and turquoise !!!  I hope we can wear butterflies after 50, because I am already past that and I love VCA butterflies, flowers, and clovers!  If I am too old for them, I need to know before I spend more money!  In reality, I do sometimes think I am too old, however, I don't think anyone in my local life really cares that much about jewelry or even notices! So I guess I just collect it because I like it!  (I just realized I need the blue agate which is a little more casual than the lapis bracelet, too!)


By no means I wanted to offend any ladies who are in their 50s! I only referred to myself that I am not sure I will find the butterflies relevant when I reach that age. Maybe they will feel too young for me.
I shut up now


----------



## DS2006

so_sofya1985 said:


> By no means I wanted to offend any ladies who are in their 50s! I only referred to myself that I am not sure I will find the butterflies relevant when I reach that age. Maybe they will feel too young for me.
> I shut up now



Oh, no worries!!! I was just kidding! Over time our tastes may certainly change. I have found that sticking with mostly classic jewelry has stood the test of time, and VCA certainly is classic and timeless! I hope I will have the chance to wear it at 80!


----------



## bhurry

I’ve had so many bad experiences at Hermes 


so_sofya1985 said:


> And so I left, but not before I gave the manager there a piece of my mind. They emailed me and at capacity of 10 people in store and 10 SAs they failed to produce the bag? Hell with them. That’s why I’m considering of never buying from them again. VCA can have my money, at least I don’t get so wound up when I’m about to part with my cash.


I’ve had so many bad experiences with Hermes, just bad attitude from SA’s and no customer service at all that I don’t even go anymore.  I always feel so small when I go in coz they take one look at me and they do an about face.


----------



## so_sofya1985

bhurry said:


> I’ve had so many bad experiences at Hermes
> 
> I’ve had so many bad experiences with Hermes, just bad attitude from SA’s and no customer service at all that I don’t even go anymore.  I always feel so small when I go in coz they take one look at me and they do an about face.


Yeah, for some reason SAs here in london are very stuck up. I did receive a call apologising for the experience, but I’m still left with a bitter taste.


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> To cast your wondering aside, just put it on and let us see? It’s going to be easier to judge I think (at least for me who doesn’t know as much as other ladies here about VCA).
> I tried to do this 15motive trick with agate yesterday and learnt something new for myself: 10 looks elegant on me, 20 looks (2 of them) looks fun wrapped or hanging, but 15 is the length I really didn’t like on myself, it finished on top of my breasts and looked strange (maybe because I’m tall? Or long body or whatever it is)
> The blue agate is available both in Harrods and on the website,  so no, it’s not harder to find but I agree, it would he my second purchase.
> 
> by the way I had a thought last night to order the CO Agate MA and hang it on the 10 necklace - I think it could look nice no? I love that you can play around with these pieces!
> Re butterflies, I did love the pop of colour but the more I think of them, the more I am sure I will get tired of them. Truth be told, I had a crivelli butterfly large pace ring that moved when I walked and I sold it (partially because I am clumsy and it was too precious, but also because I got tired of it)!
> And I’m definitely not going to be one of those wealthy regal old women you described probably living in mansions full of million dollar art pieces. I wanna retire in style somewhere in Barbados where I can drink rum and dance calypso when I’m 70!



i don't have the hammered gold to compare to, though. here is a photo of my old carnelian 10 (which i have since exchanged for the 20) linked to onyx just for reference. 

I am not a huge fan of the 15 length either BUT i wanted the guilloche in all forms AND if you wear it as a lariat it looks awesome. meaning, clip the bracelet to the necklace but leave 5 motifs hanging. It adds a lot of interest without keeping it at an odd length. 
kind of how she has it in this photo but front not back, although this way looks good as well.

also i wonder if having a 20 onyx and 10 onyx and 15 guilloche might be cool or is it boring??
do they make the 20 in hammered white gold? it could almost look like pave. see photo!

i agree, unless it's your "thing", butterflies may become tiring. if you love them, then you cant do better than a VCA butterfly!


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yeah, for some reason SAs here in london are very stuck up. I did receive a call apologising for the experience, but I’m still left with a bitter taste.


i have one birkin, originally purchased on bond street in london, one kelly, and one evelyne. i would like a picotin. picotin is actually my dream bag for a long time. i tried to buy one in paris one year and they wouldn't show me any without an appointment! so i purchased a large cashmere shawl instead. my sister in law works for Hermes corporate. they are touch and go ...sometimes friendly, sometimes no.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> i don't have the hammered gold to compare to, though. here is a photo of my old carnelian 10 (which i have since exchanged for the 20) linked to onyx just for reference.
> 
> I am not a huge fan of the 15 length either BUT i wanted the guilloche in all forms AND if you wear it as a lariat it looks awesome. meaning, clip the bracelet to the necklace but leave 5 motifs hanging. It adds a lot of interest without keeping it at an odd length.
> kind of how she has it in this photo but front not back, although this way looks good as well.
> 
> also i wonder if having a 20 onyx and 10 onyx and 15 guilloche might be cool or is it boring??
> do they make the 20 in hammered white gold? it could almost look like pave. see photo!
> 
> i agree, unless it's your "thing", butterflies may become tiring. if you love them, then you cant do better than a VCA butterfly!
> 
> View attachment 4771204
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771220


Nah definitely not boring. I like the last picture and how much she has piled up - so I think try it out! I’d probably wear it under a crisp white shirt for work - I can just see how chic it would look with a white shirt and simple cigarette trousers. 
I have not seen the hammered white gold 20 necklace actually, and I agree it would look similar to pave, which isn’t a bad thing wink wink.


this lariat idea of yours - I have once again learnt something new! Thanks for that!
So you want to mix  20 onyx, 10 onyx and 15 guilloche? I love it, and I don’t think it’s going to be too much! And definitely not boring! Let us see when you do!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> i have one birkin, originally purchased on bond street in london, one kelly, and one evelyne. i would like a picotin. picotin is actually my dream bag for a long time. i tried to buy one in paris one year and they wouldn't show me any without an appointment! so i purchased a large cashmere shawl instead. my sister in law works for Hermes corporate. they are touch and go ...sometimes friendly, sometimes no.


Actually, I have been wondering about this picotin bag, to me, I’m so used to having something on my shoulder - is it comfortable to carry? Which colour are you after? I see them sometimes on Hermes website!


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> Nah definitely not boring. I like the last picture and how much she has piled up - so I think try it out! I’d probably wear it under a crisp white shirt for work - I can just see how chic it would look with a white shirt and simple cigarette trousers.
> I have not seen the hammered white gold 20 necklace actually, and I agree it would look similar to pave, which isn’t a bad thing wink wink.
> 
> 
> this lariat idea of yours - I have once again learnt something new! Thanks for that!
> So you want to mix  20 onyx, 10 onyx and 15 guilloche? I love it, and I don’t think it’s going to be too much! And definitely not boring! Let us see when you do!



yes, look what i found. and hers is agate! do this with yours when you buy it!
con about buying 20 onyx- limits my collection to only 2 variations
pro about buying 20 onyx- may make things appear more cohesive and less all over the place

i guess i really have to go try everything on. i am even eyeballing malachite and thats something that, although quite beautiful, i avoided before because it reminds me so much of st patricks day. green 4 leaf clovers is as specific to a holiday as you can get.


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> Actually, I have been wondering about this picotin bag, to me, I’m so used to having something on my shoulder - is it comfortable to carry? Which colour are you after? I see them sometimes on Hermes website!


i would like a gold picotin or potiron picotin with gold hardware and perhaps crocodile handles. i believe it is very easy to carry and very cute. i want it in the 18cm size.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> yes, look what i found. and hers is agate! do this with yours when you buy it!
> con about buying 20 onyx- limits my collection to only 2 variations
> pro about buying 20 onyx- may make things appear more cohesive and less all over the place
> 
> i guess i really have to go try everything on. i am even eyeballing malachite and thats something that, although quite beautiful, i avoided before because it reminds me so much of st patricks day. green 4 leaf clovers is as specific to a holiday as you can get.
> 
> View attachment 4771255


Ahahhhhahahah @Croissant just don’t wear an elf hat with the malachite clovers and I think you will be fine 
Honestly, I will one day get the malachite too, it’s gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous!
Onyx is just glamorous and suits everything, doesn’t it!
So this girl has 2 10s right? Looks amazing on her! 
do you like when people combine two 10s of different colour? I’m divided!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> i would like a gold picotin or potiron picotin with gold hardware and perhaps crocodile handles. i believe it is very easy to carry and very cute. i want it in the 18cm size.


I have never seen it with Croc handles. Will google it now...


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ahahhhhahahah @Croissant just don’t wear an elf hat with the malachite clovers and I think you will be fine
> Honestly, I will one day get the malachite too, it’s gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous!
> Onyx is just glamorous and suits everything, doesn’t it!
> So this girl has 2 10s right? Looks amazing on her!
> do you like when people combine two 10s of different colour? I’m divided!



this is why VCA is so addictive. if you buy pave you still want the colorful stones and if you buy colorful stones it will take an exorbitant amount of money to collect them all plus sets of colors in different objects. and you want the variety because everything looks so fun styled together.

i think the girl in the photo has a 10 and a 5. get the agate necklace and bracelet and you can wear it this way.

combining 2 stones...this is a difficult question. initially i thought i was happy with it but that is precisely why i wound up exchanging my 10 motif for a 20. i did not want to have to always combine two different colors to get the 20 look. and i am bothered by the extra clasp so buying two 10's of the same color was not something i wanted to do. i think there are 2 instances where combining stones is really pretty in my opinion and when the extra clasp does not bother me- 1) clipping a 5 motif bracelet to a necklace gives it a little unexpected pop and is meant to look asymmetrical. for some reason this works so much better than two 10's of different stones. and especially when worn lariat style. 2) guilloche or hammered gold or pave clipped to a stone. this combo always looks good in my opinion, whether two 10's, a 10 and a 5, or whatever combo.
two different stones together can complement one another but i would rather pile on mismatched stones than clip them together. does that even make sense??

as far as alhambra, i have white gold pave magic earrings, 15 guilloche, 10 onyx, onyx and gray mop between the finger ring, and a 20 in carnelian which i may exchange for hammered gold. i say this because i really have trouble deciding whether i want a colorful collection or a cohesive one. cohesive doesn't have to mean boring and i don't know that carnelian, if in the right tone, wouldn't go well with golds and onyx and grey mop and diamonds, but i am not sure. anyway, thanks for letting me vent because i think about this all the time lately to distract myself and cannot do much because i cannot go into the store yet.


----------



## EpiFanatic

bhurry said:


> Still trying to figure out which metal looks better on my skin tone, PG or YG?  YG perlee is the one closer to my wrist, which do you guys think looks better?
> 
> View attachment 4769411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769412


On you I prefer pink.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@so_sofya1985 Just saying, I love the butterflies earrings on you. I’ve seen how it just doesn’t look as flattering on some lobes but it just works on yours. I’m nearing 50 and I love well done butterflies, as does my mom who is in her mid 70s. You do you. And the 10 motif agate is perfect on you. Stunning and so flattering on your graceful neck. Feels like it would be a staple in your daily wardrobe. I admire people who can wear substantial necklaces.  They are such stunning statement pieces. I can’t wear anything I feel because I get headaches. So for anyone that looks that great rocking it, go for it. Diamond pieces are always gorgeous but people that can pull off color, that’s EXTRA special.  And yes, I have consistently received gracious and wonderful service from VCA. Makes it easier to spend more!


----------



## Croissant

EpiFanatic said:


> @so_sofya1985 Just saying, I love the butterflies earrings on you. I’ve seen how it just doesn’t look as flattering on some lobes but it just works on yours. I’m nearing 50 and I love well done butterflies, as does my mom who is in her mid 70s. You do you. And the 10 motif agate is perfect on you. Stunning and so flattering on your graceful neck. Feels like it would be a staple in your daily wardrobe. I admire people who can wear substantial necklaces.  They are such stunning statement pieces. I can’t wear anything I feel because I get headaches. So for anyone that looks that great rocking it, go for it. Diamond pieces are always gorgeous but people that can pull off color, that’s EXTRA special.  And yes, I have consistently received gracious and wonderful service from VCA. Makes it easier to spend more!



i love love the goodies vca gifts me !! they are so sweet.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I think whether or not you will want to wear butterflies at 50 will depend on you. I just turned 48 last month so I’m pretty sure I will....this is my favorite ring, it’s a black opal doublet by Stephen Webster (The VCA ring is too small for my taste). Please ignore my lack of manicure I’ve been drawing a lot lately. Also ignore the cuts on my hand, my 16 year old and I climbed into our roof for fun and I had some technical difficulties getting back inside the house, lol)


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> this is why VCA is so addictive. if you buy pave you still want the colorful stones and if you buy colorful stones it will take an exorbitant amount of money to collect them all plus sets of colors in different objects. and you want the variety because everything looks so fun styled together.
> 
> i think the girl in the photo has a 10 and a 5. get the agate necklace and bracelet and you can wear it this way.
> 
> combining 2 stones...this is a difficult question. initially i thought i was happy with it but that is precisely why i wound up exchanging my 10 motif for a 20. i did not want to have to always combine two different colors to get the 20 look. and i am bothered by the extra clasp so buying two 10's of the same color was not something i wanted to do. i think there are 2 instances where combining stones is really pretty in my opinion and when the extra clasp does not bother me- 1) clipping a 5 motif bracelet to a necklace gives it a little unexpected pop and is meant to look asymmetrical. for some reason this works so much better than two 10's of different stones. and especially when worn lariat style. 2) guilloche or hammered gold or pave clipped to a stone. this combo always looks good in my opinion, whether two 10's, a 10 and a 5, or whatever combo.
> two different stones together can complement one another but i would rather pile on mismatched stones than clip them together. does that even make sense??
> 
> as far as alhambra, i have white gold pave magic earrings, 15 guilloche, 10 onyx, onyx and gray mop between the finger ring, and a 20 in carnelian which i may exchange for hammered gold. i say this because i really have trouble deciding whether i want a colorful collection or a cohesive one. cohesive doesn't have to mean boring and i don't know that carnelian, if in the right tone, wouldn't go well with golds and onyx and grey mop and diamonds, but i am not sure. anyway, thanks for letting me vent because i think about this all the time lately to distract myself and cannot do much because i cannot go into the store yet.


I don’t know what shade your 20 carnelian is, but i think over time you will regret having just a monochrome collection. A pop of colour is a good addition to your growing collection and should be kept (only my opinion). But also it mixes well with onyx for a more dramatic look!
I absolutely get you about the combining 2 10s, I just feel that seeing a clasp would bother me too..
Now let’s talk about a real issue here... gifts! What gifts from VCA are we talking about!? Cause I sure do love gifts - where are mine? I was just happy to be sat down on a comfy sofa but gifts are involved?????


----------



## so_sofya1985

Notorious Pink said:


> I think whether or not you will want to wear butterflies at 50 will depend on you. I just turned 48 last month so I’m pretty sure I will....this is my favorite ring, it’s a black opal doublet by Stephen Webster (The VCA ring is too small for my taste). Please ignore my lack of manicure I’ve been drawing a lot lately. Also ignore the cuts on my hand, my 16 year old and I climbed into our roof for fun and I had some technical difficulties getting back inside the house, lol)
> 
> View attachment 4771502


You just turned 48??!! I just checked out your avatar and I find it hard to believe woah!
And yeah I get it, it’s not the age it’s a way of life when it comes to VCA and their whimsical creatures!
On a side not: what’s that rainbow bracelet I’m seeing on your wrist? It’s very pretty


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Now let’s talk about a real issue here... *gifts! What gifts from VCA are we talking about!? *Cause I sure do love gifts - where are mine? I was just happy to be sat down on a comfy sofa but gifts are involved?????



They send you (as in my friends and I) flowers, chocolate, champagne, special handmade candles, mooncakes, Chinese herbal goodies, high end handmade crystal vases, high end porcelain trays etc on special occasions like your b'day, Xmas, Chinese NY etc.

Also, at the boutique, they should have served you champagne and something to nibble on too, when you visited.  I've had chocolate, macarons, Chinese dim sums, artisan cookies etc. Or maybe because yours is in Harrods, they don't do this (dunno really).  And I don't drink but I've had friends who came with me offered several glasses of champagne.  Or maybe it's bc you're preggie that they didn't offer you champagne (?).

Side note: you are a vampire!!  Isn't still very early in London? lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

EpiFanatic said:


> @so_sofya1985 Just saying, I love the butterflies earrings on you. I’ve seen how it just doesn’t look as flattering on some lobes but it just works on yours. I’m nearing 50 and I love well done butterflies, as does my mom who is in her mid 70s. You do you. And the 10 motif agate is perfect on you. Stunning and so flattering on your graceful neck. Feels like it would be a staple in your daily wardrobe. I admire people who can wear substantial necklaces.  They are such stunning statement pieces. I can’t wear anything I feel because I get headaches. So for anyone that looks that great rocking it, go for it. Diamond pieces are always gorgeous but people that can pull off color, that’s EXTRA special.  And yes, I have consistently received gracious and wonderful service from VCA. Makes it easier to spend more!


Thank you for your kind words... also thank you for making me now rethink the whole butterfly thing... another spending spree I need to budget for... but first things first!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> They send you flowers, chocolate, champagne, special handmade candles, mooncakes, high end handmade crystal vases, porcelain trays etc on special occasions like your b'day, Xmas etc.
> 
> Also, at the boutique, they should have served you champagne and something to nibble on too, when you visited.  I've had chocolate, macarons, Chinese dim sums, artisan cookies etc. Or maybe because yours is in Harrods, they don't do this (dunno really).
> 
> Side note: you are a vampire!!  Isn't still very early in London? lol!


Hahaha and you don’t sleep like ever?  My back is starting to give out as I progress with this baby bun growing so yeah, just 4 hours of sleep for me 
Yeah in harrods it’s a choice of water and ... that’s about it! I did get about £1k in points though, so I forgive them although macaroons could be a nice gesture... 
i want cake now.... hahahaa

back in the day I think gifting was more standard, I remember my mom once received tickets for a Polo game in south of France gifted to her by Hermes, now that’s a present and a half...
Max I ever got was getting drunk in Rolex and a leather cardholder... I really sell myself short lol


----------



## Croissant

Phoenix123 said:


> They send you flowers, chocolate, champagne, special handmade candles, mooncakes, high end handmade crystal vases, porcelain trays etc on special occasions like your b'day, Xmas etc.
> 
> Also, at the boutique, they should have served you champagne and something to nibble on too, when you visited.  I've had chocolate, macarons, Chinese dim sums, artisan cookies etc. Or maybe because yours is in Harrods, they don't do this (dunno really).  And I don't drink but I've had friends who came with me offered several glasses of champagne.  Or maybe it's bc you're preggie that they didn't offer you champagne (?).
> 
> Side note: you are a vampire!!  Isn't still very early in London? lol


i never got actual FOOD! i want dim sum!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> i never got actual FOOD! i want dim sum!


I want moon cake, or any cake at this stage! Wow Phoenix here is getting treated like a royalty in her VCA!


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> I don’t know what shade your 20 carnelian is, but i think over time you will regret having just a monochrome collection. A pop of colour is a good addition to your growing collection and should be kept (only my opinion). But also it mixes well with onyx for a more dramatic look!
> I absolutely get you about the combining 2 10s, I just feel that seeing a clasp would bother me too..
> Now let’s talk about a real issue here... gifts! What gifts from VCA are we talking about!? Cause I sure do love gifts - where are mine? I was just happy to be sat down on a comfy sofa but gifts are involved?????



big box of maison du chocolat, bouquets of flowers, mothers day gifts from diptyque, free courier, candles, perfume, coffee table books, bottles of quality champagne. my SA is the best. she makes it hard to say no.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> big box of maison du chocolat, bouquets of flowers, mothers day gifts from diptyque, free courier, candles, perfume, coffee table books, bottles of quality champagne. my SA is the best. she makes it hard to say no.


I am off to make my own pancakes and pretend they are some high end Crepes lol! You watch me ladies... you Watch me!


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hahaha and you don’t sleep like ever?  My back is starting to give out as I progress with this baby bun growing so yeah, just 4 hours of sleep for me
> Yeah in harrods it’s a choice of water and ... that’s about it! I did get about £1k in points though, so I forgive them although macaroons could be a nice gesture...
> i want cake now.... hahahaa
> 
> back in the day I think gifting was more standard, I remember my mom once received tickets for a Polo game in south of France gifted to her by Hermes, now that’s a present and a half...
> Max I ever got was getting drunk in Rolex and a leather cardholder... I really sell myself short lol



cartier has only given me the gift of comping me a $2,000 watch repair service in which i had to have the diamond crown replaced. a 2,000 gift is nice but also kind of not as it was their own service? i dont know....not as impressed with them as VCA


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hahaha and you don’t sleep like ever?  My back is starting to give out as I progress with this baby bun growing so yeah, just 4 hours of sleep for me
> Yeah in harrods it’s a choice of water and ... that’s about it! I did get about £1k in points though, so I forgive them although macaroons could be a nice gesture...
> i want cake now.... hahahaa
> 
> back in the day I think gifting was more standard, I remember my mom once received tickets for a Polo game in south of France gifted to her by Hermes, now that’s a present and a half...
> Max I ever got was getting drunk in Rolex and a leather cardholder... I really sell myself short lol



Lol!! I sleep - a LOT!!  I am in Singapore, so it's lunchtime here now.

Awww!! bless you! 4 hrs only?

1k pounds in points is excellent!  I'd rather have that than gifts.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Lol!! I sleep - a LOT!!  I am in Singapore, so it's lunchtime here now.
> 
> Awww!! bless you! 4 hrs only?
> 
> 1k pounds in points is excellent!  I'd rather have that than gifts.


You know where those points will be spent next time


----------



## Phoenix123

Croissant said:


> big box of maison du chocolat, bouquets of flowers, mothers day gifts from diptyque, free courier, candles, perfume, coffee table books, bottles of quality champagne. my SA is the best. she makes it hard to say no.



Oh yes, on this note, because my SA knows I don't drink, she's always offering to give me perfumes.  But I no longer wear perfumes either! lol


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> You know where those points will be spent next time



Errhh....I dunno.  Tell me!

(lol, just kidding!).


----------



## Phoenix123

Croissant said:


> cartier has only given me the gift of comping me a $2,000 watch repair service in which i had to have the diamond crown replaced. a 2,000 gift is nice but also kind of not as it was their own service? i dont know....not as impressed with them as VCA



Same here.  Cartier in SG has NEVER sent me any gifts.  They've invited me to 2 lousy events.  VCA has always invited me to events, including the 5-day extravaganza in Sydney last year which I couldn't attend due to illness.  I was also supposed to attend the event in Paris this month but of course that got cancelled due to Covid.

And Cartier doesn't offer you champagne either.  You'd have to actually _ask _for it.


----------



## Croissant

Phoenix123 said:


> Same here.  Cartier in SG has NEVER sent me any gifts.  They've invited me to 2 lousy events.  VCA has always invited me to events, including the 5-day extravaganza in Sydney last year which I couldn't attend due to illness.  I was also supposed to attend the event in Paris this month but of course that got cancelled due to Covid.
> 
> And Cartier doesn't offer you champagne either.  You'd have to actually _ask _for it.


 what is wrong with them??


----------



## Phoenix123

Croissant said:


> what is wrong with them??



I know, right?!


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> I don’t know what shade your 20 carnelian is, but i think over time you will regret having just a monochrome collection. A pop of colour is a good addition to your growing collection and should be kept (only my opinion). But also it mixes well with onyx for a more dramatic look!
> I absolutely get you about the combining 2 10s, I just feel that seeing a clasp would bother me too..
> Now let’s talk about a real issue here... gifts! What gifts from VCA are we talking about!? Cause I sure do love gifts - where are mine? I was just happy to be sat down on a comfy sofa but gifts are involved?????


you bought a lotus ring and they didn't give you a present!? 

i agree monochrome would not be a complete collection. but i also dont want to choose color just to have it. options for me are 1) new shade of carnelian that's brighter and more red than brown/orange 2) hammered yellow gold 3)malachite

i own the coat in my avatar and am imagining the model wearing red, gold, or green as if it were me.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> you bought a lotus ring and they didn't give you a present!?
> 
> i agree monochrome would not be a complete collection. but i also dont want to choose color just to have it. options for me are 1) new shade of carnelian that's brighter and more red than brown/orange 2) hammered yellow gold 3)malachite
> 
> i own the coat in my avatar and am imagining the model wearing red, gold, or green as if it were me.


Nah girl nothing!!
And I love the bloodier shade of red of carnelian too!!!! Can you exchange exchange it or will you have to sell it and get another one?


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> Nah girl nothing!!
> And I love the bloodier shade of red of carnelian too!!!! Can you exchange exchange it or will you have to sell it and get another one?


i can exchange it. my SA says she will order about 3 different ones so i can choose. but this is all contingent on the store here opening for appointments


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Errhh....I dunno.  Tell me!
> 
> (lol, just kidding!).


I know you know that I know


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> i can exchange it. my SA says she will order about 3 different ones so i can choose. but this is all contingent on the store here opening for appointments


That’s crazy! Is it because it’s within return frame or you have had it for a while? If so. That’s some service


----------



## so_sofya1985

@Croissant is that a Chanel jacket on your avatar?


----------



## Phoenix123

@so_sofya1985 , @Croissant , I am wondering if it's because it's a concession in Harrods and not a VCA standalone boutique?  Anyhow, they didn't send me any gifts when I purchased the Perlee Clover bracelet and the Lotus ring.  It was only when I began to purchase more items.  But champagne and chocolate, during the visit, were from the word go (back in the days when I was a drinker).  Now, every time I make a purchase, they immediately give me a bottle of champagne (I take it to give to my friends).  And I'd rather accept champagne than perfumes.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> @so_sofya1985 , @Croissant , I am wondering if it's because it's a concession in Harrods and not a VCA standalone boutique?  Anyhow, they didn't send me any gifts when I purchased the Perlee Clover bracelet and the Lotus ring.  It was only when I began to purchase more items.  But champagne and chocolate, during the visit, were from the word go (back in the days when I was a drinker).  Now, every time I make a purchase, they immediately give me a bottle of champagne (I take it to give to my friends).  And I'd rather accept champagne than perfumes.


Why not perfumes? And which perfumes they give you - their private blends???


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Why not perfumes? And which perfumes they give you - their private blends???



First (used to be my fave), or anything they have in stock.  I used to love perfumes but now they just give me a headache.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> First (used to be my fave), or anything they have in stock.  I used to love perfumes but now they just give me a headache.


I haven’t used perfumes since beginning of pregnancy but I do use perfume oils I get from Dubai, as they are gentler to my hormonal nose!
Nope Cartier gave me nothing, Even after I left over £50k at the store for the panther necklace and a panther ring. Nada. Nothing!
I remember one thing VCA gave me now: I got tickets to their sponsored jewellery and art event here in London, which were I think about £100 per ticket (with champagne included and a goody bag). But that’s ittttt


----------



## Notorious Pink

so_sofya1985 said:


> You just turned 48??!! I just checked out your avatar and I find it hard to believe woah!
> And yeah I get it, it’s not the age it’s a way of life when it comes to VCA and their whimsical creatures!
> On a side not: what’s that rainbow bracelet I’m seeing on your wrist? It’s very pretty



Aww, I love you! Yes, 48. Despite growing up on a boat I’ve never been much for the sun. Perhaps I’m pickled from all the red wine...but I do drink a lot of water and been doing hot yoga since my older son was born, almost 17(!) years ago.

im amused that you noticed the rainbow bracelet. Despite the Cartier ’Spicy Love’ and JUC, and the Santa Maria Aquamarines, the rainbow always gets the most compliments, every single time. I do love it. The colored stones are all sapphires and there are small rows of diamonds above and below. There’s a jewelry store where I am (Long Island) with a few boutiques here in NY called London Jewelers. Actually the main store is a string of interconnected stores which includes a VCA boutique, Chanel Jewelry, Watches, David Yurman (they used to have Cartier attached too but now it’s a few doors down), etc. They carry a lot of the big names (Pasquale Bruni, Roberto Coin, Mikimoto, Bulgari, De Grisogono), in their main gallery but they also make their own pieces, this is one of theirs.

yes, the gifts are awesome! my boutique sends out ridiculous boxes of chocolates every December for the holidays (my boys enjoy those). Ive also received books, candles, perfume (which I happen to love and wear often), porcelain, flowers, etc. I do get invited to events but only go if they’re during the day. I absolutely love my SA and we chat often....we FaceTimed a few times during quarantine. One of my favorite memories is when my above-mentioned son brought out his guitar and performed “Shallow” in the middle of the FifthAvenue boutique (it’s a song he performs regularly). Before quarantine I’d pop over during one of his nearby weekly voice lessons. I really miss my SA!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Notorious Pink said:


> Aww, I love you! Yes, 48. Despite growing up on a boat I’ve never been much for the sun. Perhaps I’m pickled from all the red wine...but I do drink a lot of water and been doing hot yoga since my older son was born, almost 17(!) years ago.
> 
> im amused that you noticed the rainbow bracelet. Despite the Cartier ’Spicy Love’ and JUC, and the Santa Maria Aquamarines, the rainbow always gets the most compliments, every single time. I do love it. The colored stones are all sapphires and there are small rows of diamonds above and below. There’s a jewelry store where I am (Long Island) with a few boutiques here in NY called London Jewelers. Actually the main store is a string of interconnected stores which includes a VCA boutique, Chanel Jewelry, Watches, David Yurman (they used to have Cartier attached too but now it’s a few doors down), etc. They carry a lot of the big names (Pasquale Bruni, Roberto Coin, Mikimoto, Bulgari, De Grisogono), in their main gallery but they also make their own pieces, this is one of theirs.
> 
> yes, the gifts are awesome! my boutique sends out ridiculous boxes of chocolates every December for the holidays (my boys enjoy those). Ive also received books, candles, perfume (which I happen to love and wear often), porcelain, flowers, etc. I do get invited to events but only go if they’re during the day. I absolutely love my SA and we chat often....we FaceTimed a few times during quarantine. One of my favorite memories is when my above-mentioned son brought out his guitar and performed “Shallow” in the middle of the FifthAvenue boutique (it’s a song he performs regularly). Before quarantine I’d pop over during one of his nearby weekly voice lessons. I really miss my SA!


Its a very pretty bracelet. I suspected those were sapphires, it really reminded me of Suzanne Kalan bracelets, do you know of her?
Seems like your whole family are artists! That’s really cool! 
i love how your SAs are like your besties lol, and the presents a sound amazing!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> i can exchange it. my SA says she will order about 3 different ones so i can choose. but this is all contingent on the store here opening for appointments


2 questions dear:

1. you mentioned drummed white gold 20 motives - I don’t seem to find any pictures online - does it actually exist? I have only seen yellow gold

2. whats O.G. Next to your nickname? What does it stand for? The only thing that comes to mind is Original Gangsta but I doubt that’s it lolll


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> 2 questions dear:
> 
> 1. you mentioned drummed white gold 20 motives - I don’t seem to find any pictures online - does it actually exist? I have only seen yellow gold
> 
> 2. whats O.G. Next to your nickname? What does it stand for? The only thing that comes to mind is Original Gangsta but I doubt that’s it lolll


 Haha it IS original gangsta. It just means you’ve been a member here for a long time.
I think the white gold is a special order or it may have been part of their regular collection before but currently is not.
And my 20 motif is pretty new. I couldn’t choose from many options because it was a remote purchase and the store only had one in carnelian.


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> I haven’t used perfumes since beginning of pregnancy but I do use perfume oils I get from Dubai, as they are gentler to my hormonal nose!
> Nope Cartier gave me nothing, Even after I left over £50k at the store for the panther necklace and a panther ring. Nada. Nothing!
> I remember one thing VCA gave me now: I got tickets to their sponsored jewellery and art event here in London, which were I think about £100 per ticket (with champagne included and a goody bag). But that’s ittttt


Omg I’m a perfume junkie but only a few!
1- ROJA DOVE (in particular Diaghilev, are Amo, and Gardenia)
2- Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille (I own the monster size bottle)
3- Le Officine Universelle Buly Triple Makassar (water based and reminds me of vacations) 

there are others but these are some of my favorites. The Diaghilev is the most expensive perfume I own but it smells perfect.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> Omg I’m a perfume junkie but only a few!
> 1- ROJA DOVE (in particular Diaghilev, are Amo, and Gardenia)
> 2- Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille (I own the monster size bottle)
> 3- Le Officine Universelle Buly Triple Makassar (water based and reminds me of vacations)
> 
> there are others but these are some of my favorites. The Diaghilev is the most expensive perfume I own but it smells perfect.


Oh yes I’m well aware of Roja, I have his semi couture perfume that will never be ever produced once runs out (it has I think). Think I paid over £1k for it, but the smell is like nothing you can ever find.
I know Diaghilev, do you know that first he produced it in a small batch at like £60 quid for Victoria and Alberta museum and it got so popular he reproduced with an inflated price tag!
i used to have tobacco vanille but I’m over TF perfumes or anything to do with him so I went into oil i source from Dubai and of course, the good old kurkdjian and it’s baccarat.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> Haha it IS original gangsta. It just means you’ve been a member here for a long time.
> I think the white gold is a special order or it may have been part of their regular collection before but currently is not.
> And my 20 motif is pretty new. I couldn’t choose from many options because it was a remote purchase and the store only had one in carnelian.


Oh wow ok, SO I see, what’s the mark up on SOs? 30 percent ?


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> @Croissant is that a Chanel jacket on your avatar?


favorite Chanel coat ever!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> favorite Chanel coat ever!
> 
> View attachment 4771944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771946


My god this is stunning!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> favorite Chanel coat ever!
> 
> View attachment 4771944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771946


Whenever you don’t want it anymore, I’m here ...


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh yes I’m well aware of Roja, I have his semi couture perfume that will never be ever produced once runs out (it has I think). Think I paid over £1k for it, but the smell is like nothing you can ever find.
> I know Diaghilev, do you know that first he produced it in a small batch at like £60 quid for Victoria and Alberta museum and it got so popular he reproduced with an inflated price tag!
> i used to have tobacco vanille but I’m over TF perfumes or anything to do with him so I went into oil i source from Dubai and of course, the good old kurkdjian and it’s baccarat.


ohhhhhhh my gosh wish you didnt tell me that about Diaghilev! i feel crazy for paying that much for it but to me its everything i wanted in a scent. ive heard it described as animalic, and smelling of decadent sex at a 1920s era brothel!  te amo is also excelLENT! i love many of his perfumes. the oils you describe sound great, is there a website?


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> Whenever you don’t want it anymore, I’m here ...


do you know The Vampire's Wife? If you dont know them i feel like you would love them.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Aww, I love you! Yes, 48. Despite growing up on a boat I’ve never been much for the sun. Perhaps I’m pickled from all the red wine...but I do drink a lot of water and been doing hot yoga since my older son was born, almost 17(!) years ago.
> 
> im amused that you noticed the rainbow bracelet. Despite the Cartier ’Spicy Love’ and JUC, and the Santa Maria Aquamarines, the rainbow always gets the most compliments, every single time. I do love it. The colored stones are all sapphires and there are small rows of diamonds above and below. There’s a jewelry store where I am (Long Island) with a few boutiques here in NY called London Jewelers. Actually the main store is a string of interconnected stores which includes a VCA boutique, Chanel Jewelry, Watches, David Yurman (they used to have Cartier attached too but now it’s a few doors down), etc. They carry a lot of the big names (Pasquale Bruni, Roberto Coin, Mikimoto, Bulgari, De Grisogono), in their main gallery but they also make their own pieces, this is one of theirs.
> 
> yes, the gifts are awesome! my boutique sends out ridiculous boxes of chocolates every December for the holidays (my boys enjoy those). Ive also received books, candles, perfume (which I happen to love and wear often), porcelain, flowers, etc. I do get invited to events but only go if they’re during the day. I absolutely love my SA and we chat often....we FaceTimed a few times during quarantine. One of my favorite memories is when my above-mentioned son brought out his guitar and performed “Shallow” in the middle of the FifthAvenue boutique (it’s a song he performs regularly). Before quarantine I’d pop over during one of his nearby weekly voice lessons. I really miss my SA!


Ahhh...that’s the story on that bracelet. It looks beautiful and definitely catches the eye. Reminds me a little of Robert Procop’s pieces which I secretly crave. I love it in your impressive stack and it really pops, makes a statement.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Croissant said:


> ohhhhhhh my gosh wish you didnt tell me that about Diaghilev! i feel crazy for paying that much for it but to me its everything i wanted in a scent. ive heard it described as animalic, and smelling of decadent sex at a 1920s era brothel!  te amo is also excelLENT! i love many of his perfumes. the oils you describe sound great, is there a website?


Oh no, they mix it in Dubai and my family gets me bottles. I find it easier to mix with oils and rub my belly rather than spray - too much alcohol for my sensitive nose now!
I also am an old time favourite of his Musc collection - it’s one of the best aoud musc blends in the market, not even locals mix the stuff as well as him!

don’t feel bad at all, it was a small batch (different bottle of course) and now you can only probably find it on eBay 5x the original price!
He is truly a genius this Roja, but with his collab with Dubai mall and Harrods he went too Arab for my taste. And I Love Aoud!
And I loveee animalistic smells, for some reason the musc mixes well with me..
I thought the vampires wife was a clothing brand? I thought I saw some dresses on NAP under this brand, am I mistaken? A fairly new brand...


----------



## so_sofya1985

Only 1000 bottles were produced and available over the counter... someone got SO lucky.


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:


> Only 1000 bottles were produced and available over the counter... someone got SO lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771957


Versus Now...: evil genius he is!


----------



## NY2LA

Sorry, I don’t mean to be rude- I’m a lurker for the most part but this thread is starting to look like an ongoing conversation between a select few. Can we please stick to pictures of the jewelry in action?
Sorry, don’t mean to offend anyone


----------



## Croissant

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh no, they mix it in Dubai and my family gets me bottles. I find it easier to mix with oils and rub my belly rather than spray - too much alcohol for my sensitive nose now!
> I also am an old time favourite of his Musc collection - it’s one of the best aoud musc blends in the market, not even locals mix the stuff as well as him!
> 
> don’t feel bad at all, it was a small batch (different bottle of course) and now you can only probably find it on eBay 5x the original price!
> He is truly a genius this Roja, but with his collab with Dubai mall and Harrods he went too Arab for my taste. And I Love Aoud!
> And I loveee animalistic smells, for some reason the musc mixes well with me..
> I thought the vampires wife was a clothing brand? I thought I saw some dresses on NAP under this brand, am I mistaken? A fairly new brand...



it is a clothing brand! i went crazy buying her dresses for the past 3 years. I wonder if you like them??


----------



## bhurry

so_sofya1985 said:


> I don’t know what shade your 20 carnelian is, but i think over time you will regret having just a monochrome collection. A pop of colour is a good addition to your growing collection and should be kept (only my opinion). But also it mixes well with onyx for a more dramatic look!
> I absolutely get you about the combining 2 10s, I just feel that seeing a clasp would bother me too..
> Now let’s talk about a real issue here... gifts! What gifts from VCA are we talking about!? Cause I sure do love gifts - where are mine? I was just happy to be sat down on a comfy sofa but gifts are involved?????


Ha ha exactly what I was wondering, where are my gifts?


----------



## DS2006

bhurry said:


> Ha ha exactly what I was wondering, where are my gifts?



I think I haven't gotten gifts yet because everything I have bought came from a different boutique (plus none are high dollar pieces)! I am trying to change that and deal with one SA at one boutique! I have been given a glass or two of champagne before, though, and I am not so sure that is safe when one has a credit card in that particular store!


----------



## Croissant

DS2006 said:


> I think I haven't gotten gifts yet because everything I have bought came from a different boutique (plus none are high dollar pieces)! I am trying to change that and deal with one SA at one boutique! I have been given a glass or two of champagne before, though, and I am not so sure that is safe when one has a credit card in that particular store!


i've been loyal to my SA, we have a great rapport, and bought diamonds so that's why i assume the gifts come. before i became loyal to my SA i purchased a 10 motif onyx at a different VCA store and never even received a chocolate.


----------



## OKComputer

Croissant said:


> big box of maison du chocolat, bouquets of flowers, mothers day gifts from diptyque, free courier, candles, perfume, coffee table books, bottles of quality champagne. my SA is the best. she makes it hard to say no.



Same! I got a big box of beautiful Maison du chocolat for Mother’s Day. Gorgeous flowers on my birthday every year. Coffee table books, candles, luncheons and dinner invitations. I love my SA, but I actually love everyone at my boutique. They are all so sweet and amazing.


----------



## OKComputer

OH MY this is amazing!!!! Did you go to Paris to get this?? I haven’t been active on PS or here lately, clearly I’ve missed a lot!! 



DS2006 said:


> Speaking of lapis, here's my bracelet just hanging out this morning....
> 
> View attachment 4770915


----------



## so_sofya1985

OKComputer said:


> Same! I got a big box of beautiful Maison du chocolat for Mother’s Day. Gorgeous flowers on my birthday every year. Coffee table books, candles, luncheons and dinner invitations. I love my SA, but I actually love everyone at my boutique. They are all so sweet and amazing.





so_sofya1985 said:


> @Croissant i do know of the brand but I have never purchased anything from there, as it’s not my style! I know it’s a fairly new brand isn’t it? Is it popular in the NYC? I think it’s kinda like an IT brand nowadays here in the Uk.
> During the day i live in trainers and yoga pants these days, cause I’m getting fat and nothing fits me.
> For work I wear a mix of Hermes (leather, shirts etc) and believe it or not Zara pants (for some reason they just fit perfectly so I look no further)
> Going out brands: Vivienne Westwood, maticevski and biyan are among my favourites - not sure if they are popular in NYC?
> day going out : I’m a big fan of Balenciaga, from biker boots, to their “ugly” trainers and oversized jackets.
> 
> And you? Any more cool brands for me to know of?





Croissant said:


> i've been loyal to my SA, we have a great rapport, and bought diamonds so that's why i assume the gifts come. before i became loyal to my SA i purchased a 10 motif onyx at a different VCA store and never even received a chocolate.





OKComputer said:


> Same! I got a big box of beautiful Maison du chocolat for Mother’s Day. Gorgeous flowers on my birthday every year. Coffee table books, candles, luncheons and dinner invitations. I love my SA, but I actually love everyone at my boutique. They are all so sweet and amazing.


Ladies well now you are plain showing off!!! 
to be honest you have been so loyal to that brand you all deserve it! I have been jumping from concession to concession at harrods... time to pick my battles in the name of freebies lollll


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> I think I haven't gotten gifts yet because everything I have bought came from a different boutique (plus none are high dollar pieces)! I am trying to change that and deal with one SA at one boutique! I have been given a glass or two of champagne before, though, and I am not so sure that is safe when one has a credit card in that particular store!


These brands really know what they are doing! Thank god im pregnant so they can’t alter my decision making


----------



## DS2006

OKComputer said:


> OH MY this is amazing!!!! Did you go to Paris to get this?? I haven’t been active on PS or here lately, clearly I’ve missed a lot!!



Thank you so much! I am so thrilled to have it! It did come from Paris but they sent it to me in the US! I have a few more pictures on page 1 and 2 of this thread if you'd like to see them:






						Sometimes little dreams do come true! Lapis!
					

I've mentioned I'd love the 50th anniversary lapis yg pave bracelet on some of my wishlists here, but I knew it would be next to impossible to get since they only made a limited amount of them. I had asked SAs in a couple of locations in the US, and the last answer was that there were no more in...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> Thank you so much! I am so thrilled to have it! It did come from Paris but they sent it to me in the US! I have a few more pictures on page 1 and 2 of this thread if you'd like to see them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes little dreams do come true! Lapis!
> 
> 
> I've mentioned I'd love the 50th anniversary lapis yg pave bracelet on some of my wishlists here, but I knew it would be next to impossible to get since they only made a limited amount of them. I had asked SAs in a couple of locations in the US, and the last answer was that there were no more in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Congrats on your 50th anniversary and congratulations on this bracelet, it’s breath taking!


----------



## EpiFanatic

VCA during quarantine.


----------



## DS2006

so_sofya1985 said:


> Congrats on your 50th anniversary and congratulations on this bracelet, it’s breath taking!



Thank you! I have been married a really, really long time, but the 50th anniversary was for the Alhambra collection! VCA produced some new pieces in 2018 and placed some in the permanent line and a couple of items were offered on a limited basis (rock crystal and lapis) in honor of the Alhambra being 50 years old!


----------



## MsWatson

Purchased my first VCA item today. Service was impeccable and I’m in love - waiting for her to be extended


----------



## Alena21

The good old times when there were a lot of events. This was at the opening of Roger Vivier Boutique last fall. Feels like millions of years away. Feeling so nostalgic...


----------



## Croissant

Alena21 said:


> The good old times when there were a lot of events. This was at the opening of Roger Vivier Boutique last fall. Feels like millions of years away. Feeling so nostalgic...
> View attachment 4776654


seems like a much different life. beautiful bracelet


----------



## Alena21

Croissant said:


> seems like a much different life. beautiful bracelet


Thank you.  At first I wore it with two other Love bracelets but it was kind of scratching them so I switched it to the other hand in the middle of the party. I still haven't been able to find the same colour matching necklace. So if you spot something similar holler! Maybe I'll be able to get it transferred...


----------



## Phoenix123

Good old days indeed - so many functions to attend to.

At a Cartier event, wearing my beloved Lotus ring and Perlee Clover bracelet:





This one was at a Piaget event, taken just at the back of the hotel where the event was being held - wearing my Lotus ring again, hehe:




Goofing around at a Cartier boutique - same Lotus ring again, hehehe:


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> The good old times when there were a lot of events. This was at the opening of Roger Vivier Boutique last fall. Feels like millions of years away. Feeling so nostalgic...
> View attachment 4776654



Is that agate?


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> Is that agate?


Yes!


----------



## ayshaa

Alena21 said:


> Thank you.  At first I wore it with two other Love bracelets but it was kind of scratching them so I switched it to the other hand in the middle of the party. I still haven't been able to find the same colour matching necklace. So if you spot something similar holler! Maybe I'll be able to get it transferred...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776725



Blue and red nails


----------



## ayshaa

Phoenix123 said:


> Good old days indeed - so many functions to attend to.
> 
> At a Cartier event, wearing my beloved Lotus ring and Perlee Clover bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 4776732
> 
> 
> 
> This one was at a Piaget event, taken just at the back of the hotel where the event was being held - wearing my Lotus ring again, hehe:
> View attachment 4776733
> 
> 
> 
> Goofing around at a Cartier boutique - same Lotus ring again, hehehe:
> View attachment 4776736



Stunnnnninggg!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Happy 4th to all the Americans here! Celebrating by biking around and having lunch by the water. Such a gorgeous day! Might be able to discern a clue as to where I am in the very distant background!


----------



## Croissant

cafecreme15 said:


> Happy 4th to all the Americans here! Celebrating by biking around and having lunch by the water. Such a gorgeous day! Might be able to discern a clue as to where I am in the very distant background!
> 
> View attachment 4778614


the piers area near tribeca !


----------



## cafecreme15

Croissant said:


> the piers area near tribeca !


Very close! A bit farther south


----------



## Comfortably Numb

cafecreme15 said:


> Very close! A bit farther south



just a guess, but staten island?


----------



## cafecreme15

ComfortablyNumb said:


> just a guess, but staten island?


This is the marina at Brookfield! Such a lovely spot in the summer.


----------



## Croissant

cafecreme15 said:


> Very close! A bit farther south


battery park! ohhh sad now. last time i was in battery park (im further uptown) we went to see santa at brookfield place. that really seems a lifetime ago.


----------



## cafecreme15

Croissant said:


> battery park! ohhh sad now. last time i was in battery park (im further uptown) we went to see santa at brookfield place. that really seems a lifetime ago.


It’s definitely worth a trip down there in the summer! Especially since all the restaurants on the water are doing outdoor seating now.


----------



## Croissant

cafecreme15 said:


> It’s definitely worth a trip down there in the summer! Especially since all the restaurants on the water are doing outdoor seating now.


i want one of those bubble helmets that protects you from others. if each of us had one they'd be able to reopen indoor dining for the winter too!  (how i pray there will be treatment by winter)


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Happy 4th to all the Americans here! Celebrating by biking around and having lunch by the water. Such a gorgeous day! Might be able to discern a clue as to where I am in the very distant background!
> 
> View attachment 4778614


Pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my WMOP pendant.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my WMOP pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4780845


Cute and delicate


----------



## innerpeace85

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my WMOP pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4780845


Love your Chanel reissue


----------



## Fashion412

First purchase... exchanged the MOP for onyx... I have the matching pendant necklace, too, but it's getting lengthened at the moment. I am officially hooked!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Fashion412 said:


> First purchase... exchanged the MOP for onyx... I have the matching pendant necklace, too, but it's getting lengthened at the moment. I am officially hooked!
> 
> View attachment 4780994


i thought that was a deep blue agate at first haha! beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Dextersmom

innerpeace85 said:


> Love your Chanel reissue





so_sofya1985 said:


> Cute and delicate


Thank you both.


----------



## lisawhit

Just received today the Trace chain necklace in yellow gold.  How does it look with the MOP Charm pendant?


----------



## MissAnnette

Hanging out with my Van Cleef collection, and thinking of adding a new piece. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

A few of my alhambras were playing around in the kitchen today!


----------



## say brooke

911snowball said:


> sofya, I am a big fan of VCA pave and wear it with  even  the most casual of outfits day or night.  For me,  the MA wg pave pendant and earrings together are too much- I think they are both so beautiful they  almost compete!  However, they are fantastic pieces to own and I would advise you to add them to your collection.  I wear the 5 motif wg pave almost every day, usually with the perlee diamond clover bracelet- another great choice and I strongly recommend.  I am a complete VCA loyalist but I had to write as I have been eyeing the Bulgari bracelet for about a year now.  It is a fantastic complement to VCA and plan to add it to my collection at some point.  That says a lot from a lady who wears nothing but VCA.  Do keep us posted on your shopping adventure!


You mention you wear the 5 motif wg pave?? Is that the bracelet or the necklace??


----------



## say brooke

so_sofya1985 said:


> So tomorrow I’m going back to harrods to VCA to reissue my authenticity certificate for the MA pendant (lost in moving process from Dubai to London). Hoping to try out these pieces...
> 
> the more I think of it the more i Dont like the idea of MA earrings with the MA pendant, its just too much imo. But I’ll try it together anyway...
> These are the pieces i love.(5 motive bracelet in WG not YG)... truth be told I’m also in love with the Bulgari serpenti bracelet... but I know I’m deviating from building a VCA collection
> View attachment 4764587


I love the Bulgari serpent bracelet too and had ordered it in the small size before they had that huge price increase. But unfortunately when it arrived, it just wasn't made right! The "coil" was way too off and for this reason I returned it. But now, the price is almost like the perlee clover, which I love and own. And VCA definitely holds its value a lot better, at least in todays market.


----------



## so_sofya1985

say brooke said:


> I love the Bulgari serpent bracelet too and had ordered it in the small size before they had that huge price increase. But unfortunately when it arrived, it just wasn't made right! The "coil" was way too off and for this reason I returned it. But now, the price is almost like the perlee clover, which I love and own. And VCA definitely holds its value a lot better, at least in todays market.



thank you for this! did it feel kinda flimsy?


----------



## 911snowball

sofya,it's the bracelet. say brooke, I am so disappointed to hear of your experience of the serpent bracelet!  I have a Bulgari boutique in my mall and I had stopped by often to just try it on. It was a good fit for me but this puts doubt in my mind for sure.  In the coming months, if we ever get back to normal shopping I will be thinking of this when I see it again. Thank you for sharing your experience with this brand.  I have no experience with Bulgari pieces at all.


----------



## so_sofya1985

911snowball said:


> sofya,it's the bracelet. say brooke, I am so disappointed to hear of your experience of the serpent bracelet!  I have a Bulgari boutique in my mall and I had stopped by often to just try it on. It was a good fit for me but this puts doubt in my mind for sure.  In the coming months, if we ever get back to normal shopping I will be thinking of this when I see it again. Thank you for sharing your experience with this brand.  I have no experience with Bulgari pieces at all.


Me neither to be honest, I haven’t purchased anything from that brand in the past 10 years or more!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

ComfortablyNumb said:


> A few of my alhambras were playing around in the kitchen today!
> 
> View attachment 4781456



I love that you were having tea with your pieces!

I was playing dress up with my plants just a couple of weeks ago ...

Can VCA be anymore versatile??!???


----------



## jjill118

valnsw said:


> Yes the holiday pendant can be layered with the rg sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace.
> 
> Here are some mod shots.


I know this is an older thread, but did you buy the RG Sweet Alhambra 16 motif?  If so, any review on it?


----------



## lisawhit

Trace yellow gold necklace with MOP pendant charm


----------



## DS2006

lisawhit said:


> Trace yellow gold necklace with MOP pendant charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782075



 Love the size of this pendant as well as the length on the new chain!


----------



## say brooke

so_sofya1985 said:


> thank you for this! did it feel kinda flimsy?


No, not flimsy but the coil was just not made right. The front part kept "overlapping" the end part of the bracelet, if you know what I mean. Though I do wish that wasn't the case as it was costing around $15K at the time, and NOW its $20K!


----------



## say brooke

Finally this!


----------



## so_sofya1985

say brooke said:


> Finally this!
> 
> View attachment 4782519


Screaming! How gorgeous is this! Do you have the matching earrings too?


----------



## Alena21

say brooke said:


> Finally this!
> 
> View attachment 4782519


Stunning ! Congratulations!
I prefer the Magic pave than the Vintage because the diamonds on the Magic fill the clover from rim to rim while the ones on the Vintage pave form a cross inside leaving empty space. A no-no for an OCD person like me. Haha.


----------



## EpiFanatic

say brooke said:


> Finally this!
> 
> View attachment 4782519


WOW...  I got chills...


----------



## Phoenix123

say brooke said:


> Finally this!
> 
> View attachment 4782519



Swoooooon!!


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> Stunning ! Congratulations!
> I prefer the Magic pave than the Vintage because the diamonds on the Magic fill the clover from rim to rim while the ones on the Vintage pave form a cross inside leaving empty space. A no-no for an OCD person like me. Haha.



OMG!  I thought I was the only one thinking this!  OCD is right, hahaha.


----------



## 911snowball

Spectacular say brooke!  Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## deedeedor

lisawhit said:


> 35th anniversary gift from DH, Perlee clover bracelet yellow gold



this is beautiful! Amazing 35 years together!!! Congrats!!!

 I am debating to get this in white gold or yellow gold. How does it look when you stack it with a 5motif bracelet


----------



## innerpeace85

say brooke said:


> Finally this!
> 
> View attachment 4782519


Beautiful!!!


----------



## say brooke

so_sofya1985 said:


> Screaming! How gorgeous is this! Do you have the matching earrings too?


Thank you! Not yet. Cant decide which ones to finally indulge in to go with this beauty. The Vintage size or Magic. Im not one who likes large stud earrings. VA pave I already have in YG. So thats where I'm a bit stuck.


----------



## 911snowball

say brooke, please share with us how you are going to wear your necklace with different outfits.  So I can just die... it is so spectacular. That one has been on my wish list for a very long time, it is such a timeless design. Very luxe yet able to be worn dressed up or down, so elegantly chic.  Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## say brooke

911snowball said:


> say brooke, please share with us how you are going to wear your necklace with different outfits.  So I can just die... it is so spectacular. That one has been on my wish list for a very long time, it is such a timeless design. Very luxe yet able to be worn dressed up or down, so elegantly chic.  Congratulations !!!!!


I will for sure! That was exactly me... had been on my wishlist for a looonnng time. But you are absolutely right, it can be dressed up or down. Im in LOVE!


----------



## Phoenix123

say brooke said:


> I will for sure! That was exactly me... had been on my wishlist for a looonnng time. But you are absolutely right, it can be dressed up or down. Im in LOVE!



Pics of you wearing it with different outfits, please?


----------



## so_sofya1985

say brooke said:


> I will for sure! That was exactly me... had been on my wishlist for a looonnng time. But you are absolutely right, it can be dressed up or down. Im in LOVE!


Yes yes yes! Mod pics! Mod pics! Also can you please show how it looks with casual (you mentioned it can be dressed down) - like a white shirt and jeans - I die just imagining it!
Yes with 3 motif earrings it might be too much.... but heck, I’d go for it lol


----------



## 911snowball

Exactly, I would wear this with jeans/shirt/sweater for sure.  Our lives are a leaning toward a more casual manner of dressing, even before the pandemic and this necklace OMG , could take something from the GAP and make it look fabulous.  I think I would be sleeping in it... lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

911snowball said:


> Exactly, I would wear this with jeans/shirt/sweater for sure.  Our lives are a leaning toward a more casual manner of dressing, even before the pandemic and this necklace OMG , could take something from the GAP and make it look fabulous.  I think I would be sleeping in it... lol


Oh heck ya, school runs, grocery shopping, Sotheby’s gallery visiting, Queen Liz hi-fiving - all of it in that necklace!


----------



## 911snowball

sofya, you are hysterical!  Laughed out loud here at the office.  Thank goodness nobody around to hear!


----------



## so_sofya1985

911snowball said:


> sofya, you are hysterical!  Laughed out loud here at the office.  Thank goodness nobody around to hear!


Just showing you how versatile it is


----------



## so_sofya1985

My precious...


----------



## MissAnnette

say brooke said:


> Finally this!
> 
> View attachment 4782519



OMG! It is so stunning! The possibilities are endless with this piece. I love how luminous it is, and that sparkle! Baby...... I'm in love!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Girls.... what have I done....
We were having dinner near selfridges and walked into VCA....
Long story short I tried on the Pave 3 motif... I think my heart skipped a beat 
I think I know the next goal now. Onyx, carnelian and all the rest can wait...
So once lotus is done, watch me pick up a night job and possibly start selling my husbands liver for those bad boys..it just looked perfect with my pendant


----------



## so_sofya1985

Note to myself: need to get rid of the sideburns


----------



## DS2006

The Magic set is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> The Magic set is absolutely gorgeous!


But! I tried the necklace in MoP like so Brooke has and I didn’t like it on me (( (thank god!!!)
Yes those earrings are just stunning
White MOP in YG doesn’t look nice on me either


----------



## DS2006

so_sofya1985 said:


> But! I tried the necklace in MoP like so Brooke has and I didn’t like it on me (( (thank god!!!)
> Yes those earrings are just stunning
> White MOP in YG doesn’t look nice on me either



I prefer the white gold with MOP better on me, too. Trying things on really does help narrow down preferences. I just have to fly somewhere to do that!


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> I prefer the white gold with MOP better on me, too. Trying things on really does help narrow down preferences. I just have to fly somewhere to do that!


And yet you managed to have a beautiful collection! How long ago did you get the TQ one? Do you know when they stopped the production!?


----------



## DS2006

so_sofya1985 said:


> And yet you managed to have a beautiful collection! How long ago did you get the TQ one? Do you know when they stopped the production!?



I only have the current Perlee turquoise in the earrings like the pendant Phoenix has. She now is looking for the matching earrings and I need the matching pendant! The Alhambra turquoise was discontinued many years ago. I have several random pieces and now need to match pieces to them to have sets to wear together!


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> I only have the current Perlee turquoise in the earrings like the pendant Phoenix has. She now is looking for the matching earrings and I need the matching pendant! The Alhambra turquoise was discontinued many years ago. I have several random pieces and now need to match pieces to them to have sets to wear together!


It’s a never ending game, I don’t know why Phoenix thinks she is going to be done with VCA soon


----------



## 911snowball

Ladies, I am quite a bit older than most of you and trust me, you are NEVER done with VCA!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

911snowball said:


> Ladies, I am quite a bit older than most of you and trust me, you are NEVER done with VCA!!!


I was just quizzing my mom in fact, who just turned 70 - whether she would wear these earrings (she’s my ultimate advisor - my queen Bee) - and she was like I’d wear those since 25 y o up until I kick the bucket lolll point taken mom! Thanks for enabling!


----------



## say brooke

MissAnnette said:


> OMG! It is so stunning! The possibilities are endless with this piece. I love how luminous it is, and that sparkle! Baby...... I'm in love!!!


The bling on VCA diamonds is just blinding!


----------



## say brooke

so_sofya1985 said:


> Girls.... what have I done....
> We were having dinner near selfridges and walked into VCA....
> Long story short I tried on the Pave 3 motif... I think my heart skipped a beat
> I think I know the next goal now. Onyx, carnelian and all the rest can wait...
> So once lotus is done, watch me pick up a night job and possibly start selling my husbands liver for those bad boys..it just looked perfect with my pendant
> View attachment 4783936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783937


Love these earrings!


----------



## say brooke

so_sofya1985 said:


> But! I tried the necklace in MoP like so Brooke has and I didn’t like it on me (( (thank god!!!)
> Yes those earrings are just stunning
> White MOP in YG doesn’t look nice on me either


The one in MOP has a COMPLETELY different look to the pave. I feel because of the various colors, it just looks a lot more busy. Try on the pave one. Took me a few months to work like CRAZY to achieve my goal.. haha


----------



## DS2006

911snowball said:


> Ladies, I am quite a bit older than most of you and trust me, you are NEVER done with VCA!!!


 
Me, too! Though sadly I got started late! I don't believe it's possible to age out of VCA!


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Girls.... what have I done....
> We were having dinner near selfridges and walked into VCA....
> Long story short I tried on the Pave 3 motif... I think my heart skipped a beat
> I think I know the next goal now. Onyx, carnelian and all the rest can wait...
> So once lotus is done, watch me pick up a night job and possibly start selling my husbands liver for those bad boys..it just looked perfect with my pendant
> View attachment 4783936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783937


This is EXACTLY how it should be. You should fall in love straightaway! Yes, forget about everything else now.. Go for those.

(I didn't realise you hadn't tried them on).


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> It’s a never ending game, I don’t know why Phoenix thinks she is going to be done with VCA soon



Where's my money tree??!   

But seriously, with my current lifestyle (not least impeded by Covid), I have more jewellery than occasions to wear them to.


----------



## so_sofya1985

say brooke said:


> The one in MOP has a COMPLETELY different look to the pave. I feel because of the various colors, it just looks a lot more busy. Try on the pave one. Took me a few months to work like CRAZY to achieve my goal.. haha


Reckon!? Ok I’ll try it on maybe that’s what it was - I was in and out while hubby getting the car - so didn’t have much time to think as to Why I didn’t like it on me...


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> This is EXACTLY how it should be. You should fall in love straightaway! Yes, forget about everything else now.. Go for those.
> 
> (I didn't realise you hadn't tried them on).


Yes, I’m done for 2021/22 wish list. 
2020/2021 I’ll finish off with lotus and next year it is those. Phoenix, I thought of you when you mentioned you get headaches from big earrings - girl, these are Not heavy, I was surprised myself, while featuring 156 diamonds, they felt feather light!( I don’t like heavy either but not for the headaches, I just don’t like the earlobes hanging when wearing those - my mom has really stretched hers over years).
These 3 motif ones are just perfect. I don’t need to worry about colours and combinations - and it suits Perfectly my pendant.
And it all makes sense - lotus to complete the ring, 3m to complete my pendant!
I feel I’ll end up spending more on collecting sets of stones as it’s just too much choice... these earrings are also Sooooo me! Like Me Me!!!! 
and the fact that my mom went : heyyyy those are to die for just says it all to me!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Where's my money tree??!
> 
> But seriously, with my current lifestyle (not least impeded by Covid), I have more jewellery than occasions to wear them to.


Same, so! I have thought about it and I will leave some Must items and the rest are going to the auction house.
I want to leave a collection or maybe 10 but something I rotate. It’s plain stupid that I get to wear my items once a year each.... they should see the light more often!
Also passing on VCA to my daughter - isn’t that just a dream come true to ANY woman?


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> Me, too! Though sadly I got started late! I don't believe it's possible to age out of VCA!


I think I’m starting kinda late too! I see by my age some ladies are already literally Professionals in ALL items VCA.... 
I get lost with those - I feel I need a proper manual to weigh my options.
I swear, pave is the easiest choice for me, mind you more expensive


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yes, I’m done for 2021/22 wish list.
> 2020/2021 I’ll finish off with lotus and next year it is those. Phoenix, I thought of you when you mentioned you get headaches from big earrings - girl, these are Not heavy, I was surprised myself, while featuring 156 diamonds, they felt feather light!( I don’t like heavy either but not for the headaches, I just don’t like the earlobes hanging when wearing those - my mom has really stretched hers over years).
> These 3 motif ones are just perfect. I don’t need to worry about colours and combinations - and it suits Perfectly my pendant.
> And it all makes sense - lotus to complete the ring, 3m to complete my pendant!
> I feel I’ll end up spending more on collecting sets of stones as it’s just too much choice... these earrings are also Sooooo me! Like Me Me!!!!
> and the fact that my mom went : heyyyy those are to die for just says it all to me!



Hmm...I have to try on the 3-motif pave earrings again.  I am sooo concerned about the weight and the swaying movements.  I am prone to dizziness, so don't want that to be a contributory factor.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> Hmm...I have to try on the 3-motif pave earrings again.  I am sooo concerned about the weight and the swaying movements.  I am prone to dizziness, so don't want that to be a contributory factor.


Try it! I know what you mean re heaviness of earrings trust me, I have changed the backs of my emerald earrings as the back clasp was too heavy for me. These were Not heavy and on the contrary, quite light! 
mod pics when you do!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ok I am soooo emotional right now! Last time I went to see my ladies at VCA we had a chat and I happened to tell them that I do charity work in Nigeria in Boko Haram camps with my husband... and I mentioned that I love learning new cultures and I myself have a dispersed background (Central Asia, Finland, Russia, European Jew etc)... so I just received this from VCA:
A book dedicated to tribes across the world and their lives...
I’m speechless


----------



## Notorious Pink

say brooke said:


> Finally this!
> 
> View attachment 4782519



absolutel phenomenal!   congratulaions!!!


----------



## MrsJstar

say brooke said:


> Finally this!
> 
> View attachment 4782519


Gorgeous


----------



## MrsJstar

Tried this beauty on while waiting to pick up my bangle! I drop it off late April to have the lock check since everything kept catching on it..with Covid I was just now able to pick it up


----------



## surfer

Casual night out with miss malachite


----------



## surfer

And a little bored on a rainy day so decided to mix and match the vintage and holiday collection


----------



## MissAnnette

surfer said:


> And a little bored on a rainy day so decided to mix and match the vintage and holiday collection
> View attachment 4787544



I love the burst of colors!


----------



## DreamingPink

surfer said:


> And a little bored on a rainy day so decided to mix and match the vintage and holiday collection
> View attachment 4787544


That bracelet!!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

surfer said:


> And a little bored on a rainy day so decided to mix and match the vintage and holiday collection
> View attachment 4787544


Gorgeous! What is this pink stone in the bracelet?


----------



## Candy_landy

surfer said:


> And a little bored on a rainy day so decided to mix and match the vintage and holiday collection
> View attachment 4787544


Your bracelet!!


----------



## 911snowball

Adding to the pink bracelet admiration -  can we have a close up bracelet shot so we can all admire?


----------



## surfer

Thanks ladies! It’s the pink raspberries from the 2012 limited edition. I will post more pics soon as per your requests


----------



## oceanblueapril

Those wrist candies look amazing on you! May I ask what size are your rainbow love and Perlee clover? Thank you!


----------



## surfer

Here’s some more shots of the pink beauty
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 up close


----------



## rk4265

surfer said:


> Here’s some more shots of the pink beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790862
> View attachment 4790863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close


Wow! Unbelievably gorgeous


----------



## nycmamaofone

surfer said:


> Here’s some more shots of the pink beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790862
> View attachment 4790863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close



Are those earrings small or large size?


----------



## innerpeace85

nycmamaofone said:


> Are those earrings small or large size?


Not the OP, but these earrings are small size. The large size Frivole earrings is available only in mirror polish.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Really? THESE are small? How do the big looks like, thought these were the large ones as I saw plain gold ones much smaller than these!


----------



## surfer

so_sofya1985 said:


> Really? THESE are small? How do the big looks like, thought these were the large ones as I saw plain gold ones much smaller than these!


I think they come in mini, small and large. These are the newly released small size with rose gold and pink sapphire centre


----------



## HADASSA

surfer said:


> Here’s some more shots of the pink beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790862
> View attachment 4790863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close





nycmamaofone said:


> Are those earrings small or large size?





so_sofya1985 said:


> Really? THESE are small? How do the big looks like, thought these were the large ones as I saw plain gold ones much smaller than these!


I think the first pic is more representative of the size of the Frivole Pave, which is comparable in size to the VA clover. The second pic makes this Earring look almost 1-1/2 to 2 times the size than it actually is.


----------



## HADASSA

Double post...


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> Really? THESE are small? How do the big looks like, thought these were the large ones as I saw plain gold ones much smaller than these!


Agree they look large, especially in second pic....


----------



## JewelryLover101

Trying on my Chanel sale find with my pink holiday pendant - excuse the crummy shirt


----------



## kimber418

Surfer,
Where did you purchase your pink bracelet?  It is beautiful..... I would love to add one to my collection someday!
sorry if this double posted.....


----------



## surfer

kimber418 said:


> Surfer,
> Where did you purchase your pink bracelet?  It is beautiful..... I would love to add one to my collection someday!
> sorry if this double posted.....


Will send you a message dear


----------



## cafecreme15

Was not able to get a photo as it would have been supremely creepy, but over the weekend I saw a very elegant lady wearing an onyx 20 motif and what appeared to be a coral 20 motif together - both doubled! Did not know VCA even made coral 20 motif.


----------



## so_sofya1985

cafecreme15 said:


> Was not able to get a photo as it would have been supremely creepy, but over the weekend I saw a very elegant lady wearing an onyx 20 motif and what appeared to be a coral 20 motif together - both doubled! Did not know VCA even made coral 20 motif.


That must have been beautiful! But I’m still lusting over @Notorious Pink’a combo of malachite and agate! Serious summer vibes! I may or may not have saved that pic for myself


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:


> That must have been beautiful! But I’m still lusting over @Notorious Pink’a combo of malachite and agate! Serious summer vibes! I may or may not have saved that pic for myself


@Notorious Pink  please please show us mod pics when you rock that combo!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

so_sofya1985 said:


> That must have been beautiful! But I’m still lusting over @Notorious Pink’a combo of malachite and agate! Serious summer vibes! I may or may not have saved that pic for myself





so_sofya1985 said:


> @Notorious Pink  please please show us mod pics when you rock that combo!!!!!!


 Aw, just remind me and I can DM pics to you


----------



## deedeedor

Sweet size for a dress down casual summer day




loving the MOP for summer day too❤️


----------



## happiness07

deedeedor said:


> Sweet size for a dress down casual summer day
> 
> View attachment 4795774
> 
> 
> loving the MOP for summer day too❤
> 
> View attachment 4795775


What a DIFFERENCE THEY both make..Looking good


----------



## surfer

Do you spot the pink beauties?


----------



## lisawhit

Gold small perlee hoops and gold 10 motif vintage alhambra


----------



## 911snowball

beautiful lisawhit!  I love these two pieces together!


----------



## DreamingPink

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4796466
> 
> Gold small perlee hoops and gold 10 motif vintage alhambra


Beautiful people, jewelry and beach!


----------



## NY2LA

My new onyx bracelet just came. I swear, pictures really don’t do VCA justice


----------



## DS2006

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4796466
> 
> Gold small perlee hoops and gold 10 motif vintage alhambra



 I love these together, too! Bring back the Perlee hoops, VCA!!!


----------



## kimber418

I love my Perlee hoops.  I was so sad when I saw they discontinued them.   They are so "wearable" and easy to dress up or down.


----------



## cafecreme15

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4796466
> 
> 
> Gold small perlee hoops and gold 10 motif vintage alhambra





911snowball said:


> beautiful lisawhit!  I love these two pieces together!


I second what snowball said! The earrings are really fab. Do they still make these?
Edited to add I just saw others’ comments that these had been discontinued. What a shame! Have never been a big hoops person but these could have converted me.


----------



## twitspie

My stack today...


----------



## cromagnon

On my way home from VCA on Fifth Thanks for letting me to share my new baby))


----------



## lisawhit

911snowball said:


> beautiful lisawhit!  I love these two pieces together!
> 
> Thank you Snowball...





DreamingPink said:


> Beautiful people, jewelry and beach!
> 
> Thank you DreamingPink...I met my son for lunch today





DS2006 said:


> I love these together, too! Bring back the Perlee hoops, VCA!!!
> 
> Thank you DS2006, I'm sure I wear these small perlee hoops more thank any other VCA piece I own





cafecreme15 said:


> I second what snowball said! The earrings are really fab. Do they still make these?
> Edited to add I just saw others’ comments that these had been discontinued. What a shame! Have never been a big hoops person but these could have converted me.



Thank you cafe cream


----------



## nycmamaofone

cromagnon said:


> On my way home from VCA on Fifth Thanks for letting me to share my new baby))
> 
> View attachment 4796633



Gorgeous!!! I’m thinking about these earrings too. Were there enough malachite choices when you were there?


----------



## cromagnon

nycmamaofone said:


> Gorgeous!!! I’m thinking about these earrings too. Were there enough malachite choices when you were there?


Thank you I must confess I didn’t even ask for other pairs to compare. It was an impulse purchase as a result of “just trying on”. When I really like something a lot, I look no further. After a thorough inspection at home, I’ve noticed some super tiny bubbles/pores, and that’s where it glitters. I tried to capture the glitter, but my phone is pretty old with weak camera in it. If you’ll zoom in left earring hopefully you’ll see what I’m talking about. The only concern I have is wear-and-tear of VCA malachite. I’m not planning to wear these on daily basis,but at the same time I’m the last person who’ll be babying items. So I’ll keep my fingers crossed. Out of all stones, malachite is the most stunning in my opinion, and so totally worth some extra $$ in comparison to onyx, carnelian and even mop


----------



## nycmamaofone

cromagnon said:


> Thank you I must confess I didn’t even ask for other pairs to compare. It was an impulse purchase as a result of “just trying on”. When I really like something a lot, I look no further. After a thorough inspection at home, I’ve noticed some super tiny bubbles, and that’s where it glitters  If you’ll zoom in one pair, hopefully you’ll see what I’m talking about.
> 
> View attachment 4796855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796856


They are gorgeous! Thanks for the close-up shot!


----------



## cromagnon

nycmamaofone said:


> They are gorgeous! Thanks for the close-up shot!


No problem. Hope it helps to make a decision


----------



## deedeedor

Today’s earring


----------



## Alena21

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4796466
> 
> Gold small perlee hoops and gold 10 motif vintage alhambra


Lovely, including the armcandy on the left.


----------



## Alena21

cromagnon said:


> Thank you I must confess I didn’t even ask for other pairs to compare. It was an impulse purchase as a result of “just trying on”. When I really like something a lot, I look no further. After a thorough inspection at home, I’ve noticed some super tiny bubbles/pores, and that’s where it glitters. I tried to capture the glitter, but my phone is pretty old with weak camera in it. If you’ll zoom in left earring hopefully you’ll see what I’m talking about. The only concern I have is wear-and-tear of VCA malachite. I’m not planning to wear these on daily basis,but at the same time I’m the last person who’ll be babying items. So I’ll keep my fingers crossed. Out of all stones, malachite is the most stunning in my opinion, and so totally worth some extra $$ in comparison to onyx, carnelian and even mop
> 
> View attachment 4796855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796856


These are beautiful! So symmetrical! This is not very easy to find


----------



## Notorious Pink

cromagnon said:


> On my way home from VCA on Fifth Thanks for letting me to share my new baby))
> 
> View attachment 4796633



these are GORGEOUS on you and we are twins on the dress! I wear my malachite with this dress, too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

deedeedor said:


> Today’s earring
> 
> View attachment 4796991


Perfect!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Passed by VCA on my way to Sotheby’s and played with these two in my spare ten minutes : my son made me mix the two and I loved the combo! I do think darker colours in Alhambra look best on me! Now! If I go for it, the carnelian should be Much brighter and Less brown! this Colour combo reminded me a card deck! Hearts and Spades!


----------



## so_sofya1985

And these .... I’m gonna have these one day for Sure! Watch this space hehe


----------



## deedeedor

so_sofya1985 said:


> Passed by VCA on my way to Sotheby’s and played with these two in my spare ten minutes : my son made me mix the two and I loved the combo! I do think darker colours in Alhambra look best on me! Now! If I go for it, the carnelian should be Much brighter and Less brown! this Colour combo reminded me a card deck! Hearts and Spades!
> 
> View attachment 4797283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797284
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797285


I love the red on you!!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

so_sofya1985 said:


> And these .... I’m gonna have these one day for Sure! Watch this space hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797296


Now these look FABULOUS on you. Just stunning. Gotta go to the head of the line.


----------



## so_sofya1985

EpiFanatic said:


> Now these look FABULOUS on you. Just stunning. Gotta go to the head of the line.


the line Better not be a few Km long by the time I get to save for it


----------



## cromagnon

Notorious Pink said:


> these are GORGEOUS on you and we are twins on the dress! I wear my malachite with this dress, too.



Thank you Now you see why I couldn’t take them off: this dress with these earrings is a perfect combo Although we’re twins, noone can beat your pink hair


----------



## EpiFanatic

so_sofya1985 said:


> the line Better not be a few Km long by the time I get to save for it


Don’t worry. Very few people can afford them, or would be willing to pay for them.


----------



## so_sofya1985

EpiFanatic said:


> Don’t worry. Very few people can afford them, or would be willing to pay for them.


Yeah, the price bites. But I will do the cost per wear lol! I shall put it in my will: and thou shalt buryth me in my Van Cleeveth earrings!....


----------



## so_sofya1985

cromagnon said:


> Thank you Now you see why I couldn’t take them off: this dress with these earrings is a perfect combo Although we’re twins, noone can beat your pink hair


I like your dresses girls


----------



## lovieluvslux

so_sofya1985 said:


> Passed by VCA on my way to Sotheby’s and played with these two in my spare ten minutes : my son made me mix the two and I loved the combo! I do think darker colours in Alhambra look best on me! Now! If I go for it, the carnelian should be Much brighter and Less brown! this Colour combo reminded me a card deck! Hearts and Spades!
> 
> View attachment 4797283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797284
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797285


OMG! 
The RED is so beautiful on you.


----------



## hokatie

I try to wear minimalist these days


----------



## nicole0612

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4796466
> 
> Gold small perlee hoops and gold 10 motif vintage alhambra


I’m late seeing this, but I just have to comment how good these look together! Effortless chic!


----------



## Nattie35

hokatie said:


> I try to wear minimalist these days
> 
> View attachment 4798763


Is this the small model? I have the same exact wedding band and was considering the same stack! Love the way it looks on you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4796466
> 
> Gold small perlee hoops and gold 10 motif vintage alhambra


Love them both...  Hoops look SO fab.  And the RG 10 motif...sigh...


----------



## hokatie

Nattie35 said:


> Is this the small model? I have the same exact wedding band and was considering the same stack! Love the way it looks on you!


Thank you! Yes, it’s the small one.


----------



## lisawhit

nicole0612 said:


> I’m late seeing this, but I just have to comment how good these look together! Effortless chic!





EpiFanatic said:


> Love them both...  Hoops look SO fab.  And the RG 10 motif...sigh...



Thank you so much, the perlee hoops are amazing and the 10 motif is my go to.  I actually wear the 10 over the 20 overall.


----------



## nicole0612

lisawhit said:


> Thank you so much, the perlee hoops are amazing and the 10 motif is my go to.  I actually wear the 10 over the 20 overall.


I find more and more I am wearing my “everyday” pieces. It really pays off to invest in some staple pieces, because they elevate every look and are so easy to wear with any outfit. You look fantastic


----------



## lisawhit

nicole0612 said:


> I find more and more I am wearing my “everyday” pieces. It really pays off to invest in some staple pieces, because they elevate every look and are so easy to wear with any outfit. You look fantastic


Thank you


----------



## lisawhit

Yellow gold


----------



## Croissant

lisawhit said:


> Yellow gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799901


love the way this looks together.


----------



## oceanblueapril

In love with my new necklace and bracelet. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## oceanblueapril

innerpeace85 said:


> So pretty on you!! You wear the 2 and 3 motif earrings beautifully!!


Thank you! 
the only problem with 3 motif earrings a little heavy and can not wear any necklace with them.


----------



## lisawhit

Croissant said:


> love the way this looks together.


Thank you


----------



## Alena21

oceanblueapril said:


> Thank you!
> the only problem with 3 motif earrings a little heavy and can not wear any necklace with them.


They are looking their best with bare neck


----------



## kimber418

EpiFanatic said:


> Love them both...  Hoops look SO fab.  And the RG 10 motif...sigh...


Love to see the Perlee Hoops in action.  They are my most worn VCA earrings.   Love them.


----------



## couturequeen

When I got this necklace I thought I’d always wear it long, but it looks so lovely doubled.


----------



## LuckyMe14

GMOP in the garden


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> I find more and more I am wearing my “everyday” pieces. It really pays off to invest in some staple pieces, because they elevate every look and are so easy to wear with any outfit. You look fantastic


That is so cool to know.  I love knowing I will get lots of use out of everyday pieces.


----------



## Yodabest

couturequeen said:


> When I got this necklace I thought I’d always wear it long, but it looks so lovely doubled.
> 
> View attachment 4800944



love!!! Is this a magic alhambra with onyx and white gold? Trying to find it on the website


----------



## DS2006

PC1984 said:


> love!!! Is this a magic alhambra with onyx and white gold? Trying to find it on the website



If it's not on the site, it's because it's a special item at the NYC flagship boutique. It costs a little more than the yellow gold version as most of the white gold pieces are.


----------



## Yodabest

DS2006 said:


> If it's not on the site, it's because it's a special item at the NYC flagship boutique. It costs a little more than the yellow gold version as most of the white gold pieces are.


Gothcha, thanks. It’s beautiful!


----------



## Suzie

PC1984 said:


> love!!! Is this a magic alhambra with onyx and white gold? Trying to find it on the website


I have this and I love it, it was a special for the NY store, but not sure if it became a regular item.


----------



## Bisoux78

cromagnon said:


> Out of all stones, malachite is the most stunning in my opinion, and so totally worth some extra $$ in comparison to onyx, carnelian and even mop



I 100% agree! Although I personally think Gold MOP is pretty high up there with Malachite. These 2 are my fave pendants.


----------



## cromagnon

Bisoux78 said:


> I 100% agree! Although I personally think Gold MOP is pretty high up there with Malachite. These 2 are my fave pendants.


What size in malachite do you have if you don’t mind me asking? Now my hands are itching for a pendant with malachite, but I already have vintage in other version, while magic makes me wonder if I’ll get a wear out of it.


----------



## lisawhit

Yellow gold vintage diamond earrings and yellow gold 10 motif


----------



## 911snowball

lisawhit, your collection of the everyday classics proves how timeless VCA is!  Any outfit, any occasion,( pre and post pandemic)  VCA is always, always appropriate.


----------



## DS2006

911snowball said:


> lisawhit, your collection of the everyday classics proves how timeless VCA is!  Any outfit, any occasion,( pre and post pandemic)  VCA is always, always appropriate.



I couldn't agree more! I love classic, wearable pieces!


----------



## lisawhit

911snowball said:


> lisawhit, your collection of the everyday classics proves how timeless VCA is!  Any outfit, any occasion,( pre and post pandemic)  VCA is always, always appropriate.





DS2006 said:


> I couldn't agree more! I love classic, wearable pieces!



Thank you   , In the beginning of the pandemic I stopped wearing jewelry, now I'm  wearing my pieces daily even if I'm at home...


----------



## may3545

lisawhit said:


> Thank you   , In the beginning of the pandemic I stopped wearing jewelry, now I'm  wearing my pieces daily even if I'm at home...


Haha I think I'm the same! I've been wearing my VCA more while home with three kids. No one to judge if I'm all blinged out. Kids don't care


----------



## may3545

Wearing the last holiday pendant and yg pave to post office.


----------



## may3545

Lounging at home with my 10 motif blue agate.


----------



## innerpeace85

lisawhit said:


> Yellow gold vintage diamond earrings and yellow gold 10 motif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805491


----------



## Bisoux78

cromagnon said:


> What size in malachite do you have if you don’t mind me asking? Now my hands are itching for a pendant with malachite, but I already have vintage in other version, while magic makes me wonder if I’ll get a wear out of it.


I own the Vintage Alhambra pendant. Looove it to bits! . It always gets so much attention when I wear it.


----------



## Alena21

Someone wanted close up of the MA 3 motif on my ears. So here it is.


----------



## couturequeen

PC1984 said:


> love!!! Is this a magic alhambra with onyx and white gold? Trying to find it on the website



Yes!


----------



## lisawhit

okay, call me crazy.... 4 wheeling in the state forest with my DH


----------



## fice16

Lifting my mood for the weekend with Alhambra bracelet watch, amid the prolonged COVID shutdown


----------



## kimber418

My favorites all together today!   @lisawhit you inspired me even though your adventure looks more fun!


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> My favorites all together today!   @lisawhit you inspired me even though your adventure looks more fun!
> 
> View attachment 4807961



Truth be told, You've been my VCA inspiration since I started collecting


----------



## oceanblueapril

Arm candy


----------



## EpiFanatic

oceanblueapril said:


> Arm candy
> View attachment 4807573


So beautiful with your skin tone...


----------



## oceanblueapril

EpiFanatic said:


> So beautiful with your skin tone...


Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

noeud ring in action


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> noeud ring in action
> 
> View attachment 4808228


Love everything!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rami00 said:


> noeud ring in action
> 
> View attachment 4808228


Just beautiful!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Rami00 said:


> noeud ring in action
> 
> View attachment 4808228


Everything is gorgeous! I'm mostly jealous because you look like you place to go all dressed up!


----------



## Rami00

cafecreme15 said:


> thank you
> Everything is gorgeous! I'm mostly jealous because you look like you place to go all dressed up!


hahahaha! Showed up to a friend's bbq ...all over dressed and didn't care LOL


----------



## Rami00

etoupebirkin said:


> Just beautiful!!!


thank you


----------



## Phoenix123

Rami00 said:


> noeud ring in action
> 
> View attachment 4808228



Looking good!  Lovely ensemble.


----------



## chiaoapple

Wanted to feel shiny... paired WG clover with custom made diamond bangle


----------



## chiaoapple

Rami00 said:


> noeud ring in action
> 
> View attachment 4808228


Absolutely beautiful and classic


----------



## pixiesparkle

Wearing my 20 motif MOP ❤️


----------



## lisawhit

chiaoapple said:


> Wanted to feel shiny... paired WG clover with custom made diamond bangle
> View attachment 4813040


Love Love Love this


----------



## Cool Breeze

chiaoapple said:


> Wanted to feel shiny... paired WG clover with custom made diamond bangle
> View attachment 4813040


Your diamond bangle is magnificent!


----------



## may3545

Not really action, as I just tried a bunch of my bracelets today for fun.


----------



## 4LV

Out and about today.


----------



## may3545

Had a virtual baby shower, and I dressed up.
Magic wg 3 motif earrings and single wg frivole pave ring.


----------



## EpiFanatic

may3545 said:


> Had a virtual baby shower, and I dressed up.
> Magic wg 3 motif earrings and single wg frivole pave ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814202
> View attachment 4814203


Congratulations on expecting!  Your jewelry looks beautiful too!


----------



## may3545

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations on expecting!  Your jewelry looks beautiful too!


Oh, it was someone else’s baby shower! I already have 3... SO DONE! Lol.


----------



## EpiFanatic

may3545 said:


> Oh, it was someone else’s baby shower! I already have 3... SO DONE! Lol.


Ahhhh!  Makes total sense. You looked a little early for a baby shower. LOL!!


----------



## Phoenix123

Getting ready to go to VCA...not sure if you can see the LE onyx earring! lol


----------



## Phoenix123

Changed my ensemble at the last minute.  It's SCORCHING HOT today.  So a tea dress and turquoise jewellery seem more appropriate.


----------



## HADASSA

Phoenix123 said:


> Getting ready to go to VCA...not sure if you can see the LE onyx earring! lol
> 
> View attachment 4814736



Thought you were going in just the earrings 


Phoenix123 said:


> Changed my ensemble at the last minute.  It's SCORCHING HOT today.  So a tea dress and turquoise jewellery seem more appropriate.


----------



## Phoenix123

HADASSA said:


> Thought you were going in just the earrings



I was dressed in both pics! Lol


----------



## Phoenix123

@HADASSA , I swear I was dressed in the first pic.  Look! lolol


----------



## DS2006

Phoenix123 said:


> @HADASSA , I swear I was dressed in the first pic.  Look! lolol
> 
> View attachment 4815480


Ah ha! Now we believe you!


----------



## HADASSA

Phoenix123 said:


> @HADASSA , I swear I was dressed in the first pic.  Look! lolol
> 
> View attachment 4815480


Now I get the whole picture  I thought you were in a Disney Mermaid movie - I just saw the hair covering the ...ahems...


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Beauty


----------



## couturequeen

Agate today.


----------



## XCCX

Find me on Instagram @thediarentist


----------



## innerpeace85

XCCX said:


> Find me on Instagram @thediarentist
> 
> View attachment 4819723


Following!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Finally able to pick up my re-sized bday present to myself!


----------



## XCCX

innerpeace85 said:


> Following!!



Thank you!


----------



## innerpeace85

cafecreme15 said:


> Finally able to pick up my re-sized bday present to myself!
> 
> View attachment 4819751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819752


Lovely pink sheen on your bracelet!! Congrats on the beautiful bracelet


----------



## couturequeen

Tiger’s eye!


----------



## surfer

Love the gmop on the necklace. Always takes my breath away  Didn’t get the butterfly brooch but maybe one day


----------



## HADASSA

surfer said:


> Love the gmop on the necklace. Always takes my breath away  Didn’t get the butterfly brooch but maybe one day
> 
> View attachment 4820262
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820263


I remember that first pic of the 6-motifs Magic - it was inspiration for me back when you first started posting on TPF. You should take new pics of it with your other pieces


----------



## Cool Breeze

cafecreme15 said:


> Finally able to pick up my re-sized bday present to myself!
> 
> View attachment 4819751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819752


Do you mind sharing some information on your diamond bracelet?  It’s beautiful and unique.  Thanks!


----------



## cafecreme15

Cool Breeze said:


> Do you mind sharing some information on your diamond bracelet?  It’s beautiful and unique.  Thanks!


Thanks so much! It’s the pave star bangle from Stephanie Gottlieb.


----------



## deedeedor

today’s stacking with my casual outfit


----------



## DS2006

deedeedor said:


> today’s stacking with my casual outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821519


These are so beautiful together! I have the wg pave pendant and earrings, and every time I think I am going with yellow gold for onyx, then I see this combination and I do SO love the wg onyx pave bracelet!


----------



## deedeedor

Yes yes yes white + black so cool and classic


----------



## deedeedor

DS2006 said:


> These are so beautiful together! I have the wg pave pendant and earrings, and every time I think I am going with yellow gold for onyx, then I see this combination and I do SO love the wg onyx pave bracelet!



Yes yes yes black + white so cool and classic.

I am still debating to get the white gold paved vintage size in earring or not. The sweet size looks great with wg pave single pendant.

will 5 motif paved bracelet, wg vintage paved pendant and wg paved vintage earring too much together? Shall i just stick with a sweet size or maybe just a diamond stud?


----------



## DS2006

deedeedor said:


> Yes yes yes black + white so cool and classic.
> 
> I am still debating to get the white gold paved vintage size in earring or not. The sweet size looks great with wg pave single pendant.
> 
> will 5 motif paved bracelet, wg vintage paved pendant and wg paved vintage earring too much together? Shall i just stick with a sweet size or maybe just a diamond stud?



I don't think it is necessary to wear vintage pave earrings, pendant, and bracelet all at one time. I think diamond studs are always great with the VCA pave pieces, and certainly you can wear the sweets, as well. Ultimately, I think either the wg pave vintage or Frivole would be nice to have in a VCA collection. But for now, you are certainly fine with diamond studs or the sweets with your vintage pave pieces!


----------



## deedeedor

DS2006 said:


> I don't think it is necessary to wear vintage pave earrings, pendant, and bracelet all at one time. I think diamond studs are always great with the VCA pave pieces, and certainly you can wear the sweets, as well. Ultimately, I think either the wg pave vintage or Frivole would be nice to have in a VCA collection. But for now, you are certainly fine with diamond studs or the sweets with your vintage pave pieces!



maybe winter time when the neck is all covered up, I can wear the vintage paved earring to pair with the bracelet. Haha so it wont be so much. Full set is a little crazy


----------



## Phoenix123

I


deedeedor said:


> today’s stacking with my casual outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821519



I love the black and white combo.

I think I need to stay away from the forum...too enabling! lol


----------



## lynne_ross

Phoenix123 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I love the black and white combo.
> 
> I think I need to stay away from the forum...too enabling! lol


Haha! I saw that pic and thought of you wanting a bracelet for your all pave.


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! I saw that pic and thought of you wanting a bracelet for your all pave.



More enabling! lol


----------



## deedeedor

summer necklace


----------



## cindy05

Wearing my magic alhambra necklace and some shots of my bracelets in action. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## cindy05

cafecreme15 said:


> Finally able to pick up my re-sized bday present to myself!
> 
> View attachment 4819751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819752


Beautiful stack. I looove your star bracelet. May I ask where it's from?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Vintage Alhambra onyx earrings. These are my favorite pair of earrings. I hope to add more VCA.


----------



## cafecreme15

cindy05 said:


> Beautiful stack. I looove your star bracelet. May I ask where it's from?


Thank you! It’s the pave star bangle from Stephanie Gottlieb. Planning on adding another bangle of hers to the stack later this fall!


----------



## deedeedor




----------



## oranGetRee

Mine!
VCA 5 motif vintage Alhambra gmop with diamonds.
Also posted in the Rolex thread


----------



## surfer

Oldies but goodies (to me   ). Loving the mix and match without being too matchy sometimes


----------



## DS2006

oranGetRee said:


> Mine!
> VCA 5 motif vintage Alhambra gmop with diamonds.
> Also posted in the Rolex thread
> 
> View attachment 4826368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826369



Those are perfect together!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

Some years ago I got a vintage set of cosmos necklace plus earring, but for a while now I just have not been to wear any type of earrings as they all started feeling uncomfortable. So rather than let them go unworn, I had my jeweller turn the earrings into a bangle


----------



## HADASSA

chiaoapple said:


> Some years ago I got a vintage set of cosmos necklace plus earring, but for a while now I just have not been to wear any type of earrings as they all started feeling uncomfortable. So rather than let them go unworn, I had my jeweller turn the earrings into a bangle
> View attachment 4828316


You are giving VCA some inspiration - always gorgeous


----------



## XCCX

bracelets of the day!

Instagram @thediarentist


----------



## HADASSA

XCCX said:


> bracelets of the day!
> 
> Instagram @thediarentist
> 
> View attachment 4828534
> View attachment 4828535


Can't get more classic than Chanel and VCA Alhambra


----------



## Venessa84

chiaoapple said:


> Some years ago I got a vintage set of cosmos necklace plus earring, but for a while now I just have not been to wear any type of earrings as they all started feeling uncomfortable. So rather than let them go unworn, I had my jeweller turn the earrings into a bangle
> View attachment 4828316



That’s beautiful and such a great idea!


----------



## XCCX

HADASSA said:


> Can't get more classic than Chanel and VCA Alhambra


Absolutely! I’m all about classics


----------



## nicole0612

deedeedor said:


> summer necklace
> 
> View attachment 4823132


I love how you layered these. I have a hard time getting my vintage pendants to show up with my long hair, so they are sad and abandoned. I will try layering them with a 20 and see how it looks! Your combo looks even better than what I have to play with due to the diversity of sizes.


----------



## deedeedor

nicole0612 said:


> I love how you layered these. I have a hard time getting my vintage pendants to show up with my long hair, so they are sad and abandoned. I will try layering them with a 20 and see how it looks! Your combo looks even better than what I have to play with due to the BBC





nicole0612 said:


> I love how you layered these. I have a hard time getting my vintage pendants to show up with my long hair, so they are sad and abandoned. I will try layering them with a 20 and see how it looks! Your combo looks even better than what I have to play with due to the diversity of sizes.
> 
> View attachment 4829137



if you try un button the jacket and wear it casually, maybe the pendant will show up more?

I mostly wear my hair down too but never fail to show the pendant. How you dress plays an important part 

but then again it is more of a summer necklace. It disappears into winter clothing.


----------



## nicole0612

deedeedor said:


> if you try un button the jacket and wear it casually, maybe the pendant will show up more?
> 
> I mostly wear my hair down too but never fail to show the pendant. How you dress plays an important part
> 
> but then again it is more of a summer necklace. It disappears into winter clothing.


Quite right. I think I was trying to play up the neckline in this outfit, almost like the effect of a second longer necklace. If I layer two necklaces, I would certainly keep it more simple. Here it is with a simple top, it does not pop on me like it does so nicely on you!


----------



## deedeedor

nicole0612 said:


> Quite right. I think I was trying to play up the neckline in this outfit, almost like the effect of a second longer necklace. If I layer two necklaces, I would certainly keep it more simple. Here it is with a simple top, it does not pop on me like it does so nicely on you!
> 
> View attachment 4829186



i think you have a much smaller frame. My necklace sits higher. Maybe you can clip it to the shortest and let it sit higher.

neckline is important. I wear v neck or low cut but never round shape.

neckline makes a huge difference


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My daily wear


----------



## nicole0612

deedeedor said:


> i think you have a much smaller frame. My necklace sits higher. Maybe you can clip it to the shortest and let it sit higher.
> 
> neckline is important. I wear v neck or low cut but never round shape.
> 
> neckline makes a huge difference


Great thoughts, yes I am very small framed, and the V neck is a nice idea to to showcase pendants. In any case, it looks lovely on you and I am enjoying your In Action photos!


----------



## deedeedor

nicole0612 said:


> Great thoughts, yes I am very small framed, and the V neck is a nice idea to to showcase pendants. In any case, it looks lovely on you and I am enjoying your In Action photos!


----------



## cafecreme15

Took myself out for breakfast this morning


----------



## surfer

Goodnight everyone. It’s late where I am


----------



## cafecreme15

Took a week off from work for a staycation so ready to go out and about with my VCA!


----------



## LuckyMe14

cafecreme15 said:


> Took a week off from work for a staycation so ready to go out and about with my VCA!
> 
> View attachment 4830252


I really love the WMOP coloring on this bracelet


----------



## deedeedor




----------



## DS2006

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 4830818



Are these large white gold Frivole earrings or is the color not showing correctly? They are beautiful!


----------



## sammix3

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 4830818





DS2006 said:


> Are these large white gold Frivole earrings or is the color not showing correctly? They are beautiful!


I think they’re the small WG frivole?  Looks amazing on you!


----------



## deedeedor

DS2006 said:


> Are these large white gold Frivole earrings or is the color not showing correctly? They are beautiful!


 Yes they are large white gold 
Love the size


----------



## sammix3

deedeedor said:


> Yes they are large white gold
> Love the size


Were these SO?


----------



## deedeedor

sammix3 said:


> I think they’re the small WG frivole?  Looks amazing on you!





sammix3 said:


> Were these SO?


No, they are not. They are actually small size haha

i thought the mini was small, and small was large.


----------



## DA Club

XCCX said:


> Find me on Instagram @thediarentist
> 
> View attachment 4819723


Hi! I wear the same two Cartier bracelets on my right wrist and have been thinking of adding a sweet Alhambra bracelet too! Can you let me know if the VCA bracelet tangles with the Cartier bracelets when you wear it stacked like that? Thanks!!!


----------



## XCCX

DA Club said:


> Hi! I wear the same two Cartier bracelets on my right wrist and have been thinking of adding a sweet Alhambra bracelet too! Can you let me know if the VCA bracelet tangles with the Cartier bracelets when you wear it stacked like that? Thanks!!!



The VCA sweet can get caught in the nail part of the JUC that’s why I wear the love between them so in this particular order they are just fine! I love the sweet bracelet have 4 of them to mix and match with my bigger bracelets. Hope this helps!


----------



## LuckyMe14

Very casual today! I love the pendant most with a V-neckline.


----------



## cafecreme15

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 4832141
> 
> Very casual today! I love the pendant most with a V-neckline.


So simple and elegant! Love the sweater too, may I ask where it’s from? I’m a sucker for a good cream sweater


----------



## LuckyMe14

cafecreme15 said:


> So simple and elegant! Love the sweater too, may I ask where it’s from? I’m a sucker for a good cream sweater


Thanks! Love it as well! It is a brand in the Netherlands called Silvercreek, I don't know if it is available in other countries as well  It is the 'Sarah sweater'. Unfortunately not a worldwide brand.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just got my butterfly back from servicing.


----------



## boys3mom

oranGetRee said:


> Mine!
> VCA 5 motif vintage Alhambra gmop with diamonds.
> Also posted in the Rolex thread
> 
> View attachment 4826368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826369


Stunning bracelet!  Is that white or gray MOP? I have the malachite/diamond bracelet but am loving your combo more. Please post more photos.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Van Cleef and Cartier and mask!


----------



## Venessa84

A bakery shot from a couple of weeks ago with my fave necklace


----------



## XCCX

Simple stack to debut my recent acquisition, the 4 diamond love bracelet


----------



## nicole0612

Venessa84 said:


> A bakery shot from a couple of weeks ago with my fave necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834090


This looks so great with your orange top!


----------



## gagabag

With my scrubs just before clinic


----------



## cromagnon

Out and about


----------



## Phoenix123

Be careful while wearing your mask, ladies.

I almost lost an earring yesterday, after having adjusted my mask.


----------



## XCCX

Can you tell I love burgundy?


----------



## Venessa84

nicole0612 said:


> This looks so great with your orange top!



Thank you! It’s become an every day piece for me.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## deedeedor

EpiFanatic said:


> Just got my butterfly back from servicing.
> 
> View attachment 4832656



Wow! Love the stacking!
Especially ur SO wg onyx. I have been debating whether or not to special order one To stack with my white gold pave. Loving the black n white combo


----------



## gagabag

I’m being true to AU colours


----------



## Danzie89

My first piece! Just came in the mail today with the most beautiful packaging. ❤️


----------



## cafecreme15

Danzie89 said:


> My first piece! Just came in the mail today with the most beautiful packaging. ❤
> 
> View attachment 4838435


So *sweet* on you!


----------



## Blux88

Danzie89 said:


> My first piece! Just came in the mail today with the most beautiful packaging. ❤
> 
> View attachment 4838435


Beautiful! Is that in rose gold?


----------



## Danzie89

Blux88 said:


> Beautiful! Is that in rose gold?


Yes! Although it does seem to photograph a bit more yellow. It’s such a rich, unique shade.


----------



## Danzie89

cafecreme15 said:


> So *sweet* on you!


Thank you!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Arm candy


----------



## oceanblueapril

one more combo❤️


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> Be careful while wearing your mask, ladies.
> 
> I almost lost an earring yesterday, after having adjusted my mask.


Happened to me too. I wear only small stud earrings nowadays.  I consider myself lucky mine slipped down my neck and didn't fall on the ground. Was it the 1 motif earrings? 
I thought they are the most difficult to lose with the mask. 2 and 3 motif get loose by banging gently to the strings of the mask. At least that was my experience.


----------



## sammix3

My all white OOTD


----------



## Jewwels

Phoenix123 said:


> Be careful while wearing your mask, ladies.
> 
> I almost lost an earring yesterday, after having adjusted my mask.


Yes!!
I am nervous wearing my Alhambra earrings due to masks.... I lost a VA earring once at work but luckily it was found....


----------



## chiaoapple

I wondered if this was a bit of an overkill, but looking at it made me happy so why not


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> I wondered if this was a bit of an overkill, but looking at it made me happy so why not
> View attachment 4839702



this is perfect!


----------



## kimber418

Jewwels said:


> Yes!!
> I am nervous wearing my Alhambra earrings due to masks.... I lost a VA earring once at work but luckily it was found....



YES! I almost lost a small YG Frivole because of a mask.  The ear loops got tangled and the earring came off.  I was so happy I was home when it happened and I felt it happen.  Now I am super careful.   I have not been wearing my VCA earrings as much with a mask either.


----------



## Jewwels

I haven’t been wearing my VCA earrings either, except around the house... too afraid I’ll lose one again!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

chiaoapple said:


> I wondered if this was a bit of an overkill, but looking at it made me happy so why not
> View attachment 4839702



 Love both the serpenti and Perlee clover bangles!


----------



## happiness07

I bought the sweets but they are too small!Now i have to buy the next size up


----------



## DS2006

happiness07 said:


> I bought the sweets but they are too small!Now i have to buy the next size up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841038


I agree! The vintage size will be beautiful on you and match your pendant!


----------



## happiness07

DS2006 said:


> I agree! The vintage size will be beautiful on you and match your pendant!


I thought so ... thanks


----------



## 911snowball

Another vote to exchange the sweets. VA is the classic size and I would prefer them on you also.


----------



## aashopqueen

Having fun with my small VCA collection


----------



## Comfortably Numb

aashopqueen said:


> Having fun with my small VCA collection
> 
> View attachment 4841594



I'm not even a fan of perlee but this entire combo with rings is perfection 
The tennis bracelet merges the stacks so well!


----------



## ayshaa

aashopqueen said:


> Having fun with my small VCA collection
> 
> View attachment 4841594


This is gorgeous! I love the white gold in VCA more than Cartier though. It sparkles   I need to check these Perlee rings sometime soon


----------



## XCCX

aashopqueen said:


> Having fun with my small VCA collection
> 
> View attachment 4841594


Beautiful! I should wear my WG pieces more.. I miss them!!!


----------



## XCCX

ayshaa said:


> This is gorgeous! I love the white gold in VCA more than Cartier though. It sparkles   I need to check these Perlee rings sometime soon


You are absolutely right! I’m glad I went with the perlee signature in WG and love bracelets in YG. The shine on the VCA is stunning and best part is, they don’t scratch easily since the beaded borders protect the shiny part..


----------



## 911snowball

Enjoying my ring at the office today


----------



## aashopqueen

Comfortably Numb said:


> I'm not even a fan of perlee but this entire combo with rings is perfection
> The tennis bracelet merges the stacks so well!


Thanks all! I was having much fun playing with the pieces.  I recently took the plunge to buy the perlee clover diamond bracelet! The ring is my wedding ring but stacked between 2 mini perlee rings.  Looking forward to growing my VCA collection.


----------



## aashopqueen

XCCX said:


> Beautiful! I should wear my WG pieces more.. I miss them!!!


Thank you!  Yes wear them and share with us. I really love the pictures shared by the ladies here!


----------



## XCCX

aashopqueen said:


> Thank you!  Yes wear them and share with us. I really love the pictures shared by the ladies here!


I will


----------



## aashopqueen

ayshaa said:


> This is gorgeous! I love the white gold in VCA more than Cartier though. It sparkles   I need to check these Perlee rings sometime soon


Thanks Ayshaa.  The 2 mini perlee rings are great companion to my modest wedding ring...


----------



## Navadety

aashopqueen said:


> Having fun with my small VCA collection
> 
> View attachment 4841594


Does the classic perlee bracelet get scratch easily. At first i just think it is so beautiful until i see yours i know now i really need it.


----------



## aashopqueen

Navadety said:


> Does the classic perlee bracelet get scratch easily. At first i just think it is so beautiful until i see yours i know now i really need it.


You mean the signature perlee bracelet? I have it for more than 4 years now and always wear with the tennis bracelet. So far looks ok. It is a really nice daily piece. The clover diamond bracelet is new to the family 
Hope to see yours soon!


----------



## XCCX

Navadety said:


> Does the classic perlee bracelet get scratch easily. At first i just think it is so beautiful until i see yours i know now i really need it.


It doesn’t scratch easily. The beaded borders protect the polished/shiny surface. I have mine for 7 years. Not a single scratch!!!


----------



## Navadety

aashopqueen said:


> You mean the signature perlee bracelet? I have it for more than 4 years now and always wear with the tennis bracelet. So far looks ok. It is a really nice daily piece. The clover diamond bracelet is new to the family
> Hope to see yours soon!



I'm so excited to hear so about the classic one, yours look brand new indeed. Can't wait to get mine so soon.


----------



## Navadety

XCCX said:


> It doesn’t scratch easily. The beaded borders protect the polished/shiny surface. I have mine for 7 years. Not a single scratch!!!



That's so awesome, thanks for your input. I can't wait to have mine soon.


----------



## VCALoverNY

happiness07 said:


> I bought the sweets but they are too small!Now i have to buy the next size up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841038


I think it looks stunning on you!!


----------



## deedeedor

Matchy matchy thursday


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Too excited I worn my newly purchased frivole earring and my carnelian Alhambra vintage necklace! Love that it still matches and is so versatile!


----------



## Gracilan

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Too excited I worn my newly purchased frivole earring and my carnelian Alhambra vintage necklace! Love that it still matches and is so versatile!
> 
> View attachment 4844719




...Beautiful!  Are these the mini or small Frivole?


----------



## happiness07

VCALoverNY said:


> I think it looks stunning on you!!


Awhh thanks boo!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Gracilan said:


> ...Beautiful!  Are these the mini or small Frivole?


Thanks!  These are mini frivole.


----------



## lisawhit

Yg Vintage Alhambra pave earrings, Yg 10 + 5 Vintage Alhambra necklace and bracelet, pink sevres holiday pendant....


----------



## floridamama

deedeedor said:


> Matchy matchy thursday
> View attachment 4844352


So elegant!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

deedeedor said:


> Matchy matchy thursday
> View attachment 4844352


Love this! Looks so stunning!


----------



## Anabunny

deedeedor said:


> Matchy matchy thursday
> View attachment 4844352


Are your earrings magic size?


----------



## deedeedor

Anabunny said:


> Are your earrings magic size?




It is vintage size


----------



## deedeedor

Anabunny said:


> Are your earrings magic size?



So my 20 motif was purchased a long time ago. The motif is significantly smaller than the one made in recent year.  Also there is a major color difference  too even with the same yellow gold. 

Regret not getting them all at the same time. The old time gold looks more like 24k gold.


----------



## Phoenix123

Alhambra day!!  Getting ready to go out.


----------



## lynne_ross

Phoenix123 said:


> Alhambra day!!  Getting ready to go out.
> 
> View attachment 4845659


Hawt! 
What bracelets are you layering?


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> Hawt!
> What bracelets are you layering?



The agate and magic bracelets.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Love that during the pandemic when bags can hardly be carried, I could wear my earrings to sleep as well!


----------



## luckylove

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Love that during the pandemic when bags can hardly be carried, I could wear my earrings to sleep as well!
> 
> View attachment 4846692
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846693
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846694
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846695
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846696
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846698



they are elegant and beautiful on you!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

luckylove said:


> they are elegant and beautiful on you!


so kind of you happy to hear that


----------



## cindy05

Sharing my 6-motif necklace. I plan to wear this every chance I get.


----------



## 911snowball

You look fantastic in this beautiful, classic piece.  It is just gorgeous on you!


----------



## NY2LA

cindy05 said:


> Sharing my 6-motif necklace. I plan to wear this every chance I get.
> 
> View attachment 4848161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848166


Looks beautiful on you. I’ve been thinking about getting this; I’ll be going to the store this Friday to resize my bracelet and may try it on. Is it heavy?


----------



## cindy05

NY2LA said:


> Looks beautiful on you. I’ve been thinking about getting this; I’ll be going to the store this Friday to resize my bracelet and may try it on. Is it heavy?


Yes it is heavy. But I think I’ll get used to it.


----------



## cece1

cindy05 said:


> Sharing my 6-motif necklace. I plan to wear this every chance I get.
> 
> View attachment 4848161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848166


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Suzie

cindy05 said:


> Sharing my 6-motif necklace. I plan to wear this every chance I get.
> 
> View attachment 4848161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848166


It is stunning on you, I would wear it every chance I got also.


----------



## Rami00

aashopqueen said:


> Having fun with my small VCA collection


Ugh, I made peace with yellow perlée gold on the bracelet after going back and forth - yellow or white, yellow or white and now I am back to white again lol


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Love that during the pandemic when bags can hardly be carried, I could wear my earrings to sleep as well!



These are so pretty on you! Also very curious to know how you find it during sleep - do they poke your ear or bend the pin? And do you mostly sleep on your back?

I mainly (only) wear stud earrings which I can sleep in and thought the 3D Frivole petals might be too protruding, so went with Alhambra sweets instead since they're flatter. But I do love these and keep thinking about them.


----------



## 3lena

My sweet Alhambra paired with my Messika pavé baby move. My favourite combo!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

ShimmerDreamz said:


> These are so pretty on you! Also very curious to know how you find it during sleep - do they poke your ear or bend the pin? And do you mostly sleep on your back?
> 
> I mainly (only) wear stud earrings which I can sleep in and thought the 3D Frivole petals might be too protruding, so went with Alhambra sweets instead since they're flatter. But I do love these and keep thinking about them.


I lie on my back and side ways to sleep depending. So far for nearly 2 weeks now I don’t feel uncomfortable wearing it to sleep. I think it’s really versatile and a good piece to have. It’s very unique as well. Hehe here’s a pic since I’m on the bed..


----------



## EpiFanatic

cindy05 said:


> Sharing my 6-motif necklace. I plan to wear this every chance I get.
> 
> View attachment 4848161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848166


Threat idea. You should even on top of a t-shirt!  It’s fabulous!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I lie on my back and side ways to sleep depending. So far for nearly 2 weeks now I don’t feel uncomfortable wearing it to sleep. I think it’s really versatile and a good piece to have. It’s very unique as well. Hehe here’s a pic since I’m on the bed..



Thanks, that's good to know! They look so lovely. Drat, looks like they're firmly back on my list again! Though I have the Frivole mini necklace so it may be too matchy match... 

Anyways, something to ponder on now the barrier to being able to sleep with them is removed.


----------



## cafecreme15

Thought my stack went really well with this DG blouse, found on super sale at Bergdorf!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Thought my stack went really well with this DG blouse, found on super sale at Bergdorf!
> 
> View attachment 4851695


Perfection!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

ShimmerDreamz said:


> Thanks, that's good to know! They look so lovely. Drat, looks like they're firmly back on my list again! Though I have the Frivole mini necklace so it may be too matchy match...
> 
> Anyways, something to ponder on now the barrier to being able to sleep with them is removed.


Wow you have the necklace! I’m thinking of it too coz it’s so pretty but yeah like you said might be too matchy maybe a lil too much.


----------



## chiaoapple

Yellow vs white!


----------



## floridamama

chiaoapple said:


> Yellow vs white!
> View attachment 4852666
> View attachment 4852667


Oh my, that white gold stack is insanely stunning  would love more shots so pretty,


----------



## Rhl2987

chiaoapple said:


> Yellow vs white!
> View attachment 4852666
> View attachment 4852667


@Rami00 seeing these two, I think you should get white! But both are gorgeous!!

Beautiful stacks @chiaoapple!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

After seeing this new way of wearing VCA necklace by connecting 5 motif bracelet and 10 motif necklace, my wishlist is quickly growing. Now I want to collect all the stones in 10 motif necklace as I already have almost all of them in 5 motif bracelets.

Here’s me playing with my Malachite set


----------



## 4LV

Lotus in action!  Sorry don’t know why the picture is so big.


----------



## lynne_ross

4LV said:


> View attachment 4853463
> 
> Lotus in action!  Sorry don’t know why the picture is so big.


Beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

OuiCestLaVie said:


> After seeing this new way of wearing VCA necklace by connecting 5 motif bracelet and 10 motif necklace, my wishlist is quickly growing. Now I want to collect all the stones in 10 motif necklace as I already have almost all of them in 5 motif bracelets.
> 
> Here’s me playing with my Malachite set
> 
> View attachment 4853369


Is this the 10 motif malachite attached to the 5 motif malachite/pave bracelet? This is very creative!


----------



## nicole0612

4LV said:


> View attachment 4853463
> 
> Lotus in action!  Sorry don’t know why the picture is so big.


The bigger the better with this lovely pairing!


----------



## 4LV

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful!


So will yours be!


----------



## Rami00

Rhl2987 said:


> @Rami00 seeing these two, I think you should get white! But both are gorgeous!!
> Beautiful stacks @chiaoapple!


You are so sweet! 
I am loving the white gold too, looks so sharp


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

nicole0612 said:


> Is this the 10 motif malachite attached to the 5 motif malachite/pave bracelet? This is very creative!


 
Yes  and thank you. I don’t want to take credit for this creativity though. Saw it on social media and really love the idea.


----------



## lynne_ross

4LV said:


> So will yours be!


Haha! We will see! Still undecided ah! But this was my original plan and set! So beautiful. Do you find it easy to wear?


----------



## nicole0612

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Yes  and thank you. I don’t want to take credit for this creativity though. Saw it on social media and really love the idea.


I like it also! I have several 10 motifs, but I don’t prefer the length. Usually I combine them with a bracelet to make them longer, or just wear a 20. I think I will try this idea also, so thank you.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

4LV said:


> View attachment 4853463
> 
> Lotus in action!  Sorry don’t know why the picture is so big.


love these earrings  do you wear them often?


----------



## A.Stone

I’m new to the forum and scrolling through all these interesting discussions and pics have been my new favorite pastime! (It’s so addictive =p) 
Feeling empty/naked without wearing some pieces, I tend to mix & match a lot.Here are my arm candies for today:


----------



## 4LV

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! We will see! Still undecided ah! But this was my original plan and set! So beautiful. Do you find it easy to wear?



Yes, I love wearing them! The ring sizing is a little difficult to decide as I didn’t have the right size to try before ordering. But it worked out fine. I can wear on both hands open. Right hand a little tight. Left a little lose. But then you have summer and winter. So it works for me. Lol.


----------



## 4LV

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> love these earrings  do you wear them often?



Just got them this week to beat the increase. I plan to wear it if I want match. It’s very comfortable. You won’t regret if you decide to own them


----------



## lynne_ross

4LV said:


> Yes, I love wearing them! The ring sizing is a little difficult to decide as I didn’t have the right size to try before ordering. But it worked out fine. I can wear on both hands open. Right hand a little tight. Left a little lose. But then you have summer and winter. So it works for me. Lol.


Yes sizing is hard! My wedding finger is much smaller than all my others and that is only finger I plan to use but I have to size 2x up to wear it open and even with that it will not fit on any other finger (except pinky).


----------



## DS2006

A.Stone said:


> I’m new to the forum and scrolling through all these interesting discussions and pics have been my new favorite pastime! (It’s so addictive =p)
> Feeling empty/naked without wearing some pieces, I tend to mix & match a lot.Here are my arm candies for today:
> View attachment 4853740



Welcome!!! I love scrolling through this thread, the celebrity thread, and especially the one showing people's VCA collections (Post Your Van Cleef Family Portrait).  Your picture is a great illustration of the color of the solid pink gold compared to yellow gold. I may save it to post the next time someone wants a color comparison, if you don't mind!


----------



## TankerToad

chiaoapple said:


> Yellow vs white!
> View attachment 4852666
> View attachment 4852667


Yes please.


----------



## TankerToad

4LV said:


> View attachment 4853463
> 
> Lotus in action!  Sorry don’t know why the picture is so big.


Wow!!!


----------



## ohsohappy

chiaoapple said:


> Yellow vs white!
> View attachment 4852666
> View attachment 4852667


I love your white wearing!!!!
I didn't know WG 5 row pearl bracelet exists.  I couldn't find it from the website.  Is it still available?


----------



## chiaoapple

ohsohappy said:


> I love your white wearing!!!!
> I didn't know WG 5 row pearl bracelet exists.  I couldn't find it from the website.  Is it still available?


Thanks! The WG five row was apparently test launched in the Middle East but never made widely available. Very recently I had my SA track one down after seeing an Instagram picture (I too was so excited to see it as I didn’t know it existed!). Not sure if there are any more, you may have to ask your boutique


----------



## Annlovebag

In love VCA


----------



## Notorious Pink

Annlovebag said:


> In love VCA
> 
> View attachment 4854318


Beautiful!!!


----------



## ohsohappy

chiaoapple said:


> Thanks! The WG five row was apparently test launched in the Middle East but never made widely available. Very recently I had my SA track one down after seeing an Instagram picture (I too was so excited to see it as I didn’t know it existed!). Not sure if there are any more, you may have to ask your boutique


 Thanks for the info!  It looks so good!  If you don't mind, may I ask if your SA got it in US?  I'm in US and I'm not sure I have enough time to ask and get one before the price increase lol. I really hope though.


----------



## chiaoapple

ohsohappy said:


> Thanks for the info!  It looks so good!  If you don't mind, may I ask if your SA got it in US?  I'm in US and I'm not sure I have enough time to ask and get one before the price increase lol. I really hope though.


I am in Asia but the piece was shipped in from Paris, took around ten days. If you are willing to pay a deposit they may let you lock in the current price?


----------



## ohsohappy

chiaoapple said:


> I am in Asia but the piece was shipped in from Paris, took around ten days. If you are willing to pay a deposit they may let you lock in the current price?


I asked my SA and she seemed to have no idea. Thank you so much.  If you have a chance to show me a picture, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## DS2006

ohsohappy said:


> I asked my SA and she seemed to have no idea. Thank you so much.  If you have a chance to show me a picture, it would be much appreciated.



You need to reach a Paris SA tomorrow to have a chance at this bracelet. So I would ask if people here can recommend one. I dealt with one recently, but she was very slow answering emails, and you need a more proactive one to have a chance to put a deposit in the next two days.


----------



## LuckyMe14

DS2006 said:


> You need to reach a Paris SA tomorrow to have a chance at this bracelet. So I would ask if people here can recommend one. I dealt with one recently, but she was very slow answering emails, and you need a more proactive one to have a chance to put a deposit in the next two days.


I have one in Paris which responds very quick and is very professional. PM me if you want her contact details.


----------



## lisawhit

At home with no make-up......20 motif yellow gold, 10 plus + 5 motif yellow gold, and 2018 holiday pendant gold mother of pearl penda
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4856138


----------



## VCALoverNY

lisawhit said:


> At home with no make-up......20 motif yellow gold, 10 plus + 5 motif yellow gold, and 2018 holiday pendant gold mother of pearl penda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856138



I love the way this looks! And you look great.


----------



## chanelchic2002

Annlovebag said:


> In love VCA
> 
> View attachment 4854318


----------



## chanelchic2002

beautiful!


----------



## Croissant

lisawhit said:


> At home with no make-up......20 motif yellow gold, 10 plus + 5 motif yellow gold, and 2018 holiday pendant gold mother of pearl penda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856138


where did the photo go? i wanted to see the gold gold gold


----------



## lisawhit

Croissant said:


> where did the photo go? i wanted to see the gold gold gold


I accidentally deleted it when I tried to fix a typo....so, I will take another picture tomorrow because I deleted it from my iPhone after I posted


----------



## chiaoapple

So this is my last minute purchase before the price increase 
I was debating amongst the charms watch in WG, the 9 flower frivole necklace in YG (the half diamond version, and this frivole bangle...


----------



## VCALoverNY

chiaoapple said:


> So this is my last minute purchase before the price increase
> I was debating amongst the charms watch in WG, the 9 flower frivole necklace in YG (the half diamond version, and this frivole bangle...
> View attachment 4856747



OMG! Now, that is a showstopper. Wear it in good health!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> So this is my last minute purchase before the price increase
> I was debating amongst the charms watch in WG, the 9 flower frivole necklace in YG (the half diamond version, and this frivole bangle...
> View attachment 4856747


Omg this is soooooo gorgeous


----------



## ohsohappy

DS2006 said:


> You need to reach a Paris SA tomorrow to have a chance at this bracelet. So I would ask if people here can recommend one. I dealt with one recently, but she was very slow answering emails, and you need a more proactive one to have a chance to put a deposit in the next two days.


Surprisingly my SA could find 5 rows perlee pearl bracelet in one day! so I just ordered it!!!
Thank you for your advice!


----------



## ohsohappy

LuckyMe14 said:


> I have one in Paris which responds very quick and is very professional. PM me if you want her contact details.


Thank you!  
Unexpectedly my SA found one for me.  I'll ask you when I visit Paris next time.  But when will it be lol?


----------



## lisawhit

lisawhit said:


> At home with no make-up......20 motif yellow gold, 10 plus + 5 motif yellow gold, and 2018 holiday pendant gold mother of pearl penda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856138


----------



## nicole0612

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4857050


Thank you for posting it again! This looks wonderful! It inspires me to wear my 20 with my 10+5! They look so good together!


----------



## ayshaa

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4857050



Whenever I see a picture of you with the vintage classic alhambra necklaces makes me want to get them SO BADLY!!    Really inspiring


----------



## lisawhit

VCALoverNY said:


> I love the way this looks! And you look great.





nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for posting it again! This looks wonderful! It inspires me to wear my 20 with my 10+5! They look so good together!





ayshaa said:


> Whenever I see a picture of you with the vintage classic alhambra necklaces makes me want to get them SO BADLY!!    Really inspiring



Thank you so much, I was just playing with previous holiday pendants and I enjoy layering them with the 20 motif or the 10 + 5 motif....
the solid vintage alhambra is so easy to wear.....


----------



## DS2006

ohsohappy said:


> Surprisingly my SA could find 5 rows perlee pearl bracelet in one day! so I just ordered it!!!
> Thank you for your advice!



So exciting!!! Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Loving my new blue agate bracelet so amazing in person  thinking about adding the 2019 holiday pendant to match would love to see some recent MOD shots!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## lisawhit

lisawhit said:


> I thought I needed the new blue agate magic pendant....but I don't think I do because last years holiday pendant matches pretty darn good with my blue agate bracelet....
> your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4843920


[/QUOTE]


lvjunkyxo said:


> Loving my new blue agate bracelet so amazing in person  thinking about adding the 2019 holiday pendant to match would love to see some recent MOD shots!! ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4857099


The holiday pendant and bracelet are perfect together.  I’m still trying to decide if I want the magic agate too.


----------



## am2022

would like photos too notorious pink!  Ive been texting my SA on what pieces to get on top of malachite 10 motif - either blue agate 10 vs rosegold hammered 10 ?


Notorious Pink said:


> Aw, just remind me and I can DM pics to you


----------



## gagabag




----------



## LuckyMe14

I posted this in the Cartier thread also, but just wanted to share here as well  I bought my Love bracelet this weekend and I love this combination so much!!


----------



## beansbeans

LuckyMe14 said:


> I posted this in the Cartier thread also, but just wanted to share here as well  I bought my Love bracelet this weekend and I love this combination so much!!
> 
> View attachment 4857564
> View attachment 4857565


This is perfect! I was never swayed by GMOP until I saw it in person and now I'm hoping they release more GMOP styles. In particular, 2 motif magic earrings combined with onyx.


----------



## cestlisa

Pave VA ring in RG. Hope it will pair nicely with the guilloche bracelet (still waiting eagerly!!)


----------



## ayshaa

cestlisa said:


> Pave VA ring in RG. Hope it will pair nicely with the guilloche bracelet (still waiting eagerly!!)
> 
> View attachment 4858868


Lovely!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Was going through some of my pics on my phone and this one fits in the VCA thread as much as it does in the Hermès thread I think 
Thank you for letting me share! Back on TPF after a break so going to enjoy all the eye candy posted here


----------



## MyDogTink

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4857050


I like how you layered your pieces. Very inspiring!!


----------



## DreamingPink

eternallove4bag said:


> Was going through some of my pics on my phone and this one fits in the VCA thread as much as it does in the Hermès thread I think
> Thank you for letting me share! Back on TPF after a break so going to enjoy all the eye candy posted here
> 
> View attachment 4859071


Everything is gorgeous! I almost got the same sandals, and your B is #2 item on my wish list


----------



## spykitty

LuckyMe14 said:


> I posted this in the Cartier thread also, but just wanted to share here as well  I bought my Love bracelet this weekend and I love this combination so much!!
> 
> View attachment 4857564
> View attachment 4857565


Swoon!!! Gorgeous. Is this pink gold and was it a SO?


----------



## fice16

eternallove4bag said:


> Was going through some of my pics on my phone and this one fits in the VCA thread as much as it does in the Hermès thread I think
> Thank you for letting me share! Back on TPF after a break so going to enjoy all the eye candy posted here
> 
> View attachment 4859071



Love this combo.  Gorgeous


----------



## VCALoverNY

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4857050


 
I am so obsessed with how you layered this— you have such a great sense of style. I may have to copy you!!


----------



## VCALoverNY

LuckyMe14 said:


> I posted this in the Cartier thread also, but just wanted to share here as well  I bought my Love bracelet this weekend and I love this combination so much!!
> 
> View attachment 4857564
> View attachment 4857565



This looks so great! Wear your new piece in good health. May I ask— did you have your 5 motif bracelet shortened? If so, how many links did you remove? (I’d love to see a pic of it shortened, if you‘ve got one. Am presently debating whether to shorten my new 5 motif.....)


----------



## eternallove4bag

DreamingPink said:


> Everything is gorgeous! I almost got the same sandals, and your B is #2 item on my wish list



Thank you so much! These sandals are super comfy and since they go well with 3-4 of my bags, they came home with me.. Hope you get Ms. Craie soon! What’s the number one on your wishlist?



fice16 said:


> Love this combo.  Gorgeous


Thank you tons! VCA and Hermès make for beautiful pairings in my opinion


----------



## eternallove4bag

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 4857050



This is so enabling! I have the 20 motif on my wishlist for next year!


----------



## DreamingPink

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! These sandals are super comfy and since they go well with 3-4 of my bags, they came home with me.. Hope you get Ms. Craie soon! What’s the number one on your wishlist?



I almost got your sandals until I saw these Manege! I love your picture so much that I just created my version of it LOL
The first item on my wish list is Terre Cuite B25, but I’m not too hopeful hahaha


----------



## eternallove4bag

Omg I love it! .. perfect picture of Hermès and VCA combo! I hope you are able to get Terre Cuite! It’s a stunning color!
I love ur VCA blings so much in this pic and don’t even get me started on H sandals and B



DreamingPink said:


> I almost got your sandals until I saw these Manege! I love your picture so much that I just created my version of it LOL
> The first item on my wish list is Terre Cuite B25, but I’m not too hopeful hahaha
> 
> View attachment 4860000


----------



## am2022

Only have the guilloche 10 and wanted to add color


----------



## am2022

Ane one more


----------



## am2022

I like agate more than the malachite which is surprising as I’m a green /malachite lover ! Anyways I actually want to go back to neutral again lol and want to return these  pieces !

Maybe Onyx 10 vs MOP 10 or wait for gray MOP 10 ?
Those that own onyx vs MOP and guilloche 10 do you combine these 2 to form 20 motifs ?


----------



## LuckyMe14

spykitty said:


> Swoon!!! Gorgeous. Is this pink gold and was it a SO?


This is indeed a SO, but it is in YG  Was hard to choose YG or PG, but I love YG more in general.


----------



## DS2006

amacasa said:


> I like agate more than the malachite which is surprising as I’m a green /malachite lover ! Anyways I actually want to go back to neutral again lol and want to return these  pieces !
> 
> Maybe Onyx 10 vs MOP 10 or wait for gray MOP 10 ?
> Those that own onyx vs MOP and guilloche 10 do you combine these 2 to form 20 motifs ?



The malachite and agate are so beautiful, but I plan to prioritize the onyx and mop just due to the fact those will go with almost everything I wear. I plan to add some color in the bracelets or Magic pendants. I have a bracelet in the solid gold, and I do think either that or guilloche is great to combine with stone or pave pieces.


----------



## LuckyMe14

amacasa said:


> Only have the guilloche 10 and wanted to add color
> 
> View attachment 4860443


I love this malachite coloring! It is great to find one with this nice striations! It is gorgeous!!


----------



## am2022

Thanks for the input ladies ! I’m torn right now as I really want a pop but will probably return malachite for 10 motif MOP vs gray MOP ( will this be coming out soon ) or even a yellow gold hammered !
Guilloche 10 motif owners , did you ladies
feel that 10 motif hammered either YG or RG still was needed in your collection despite owning the guilloche ?


----------



## birkin10600

Hello beautiful ladies! It's been awhile... thanks for letting me share. Stay safe.


----------



## birkin10600




----------



## VCALoverNY

birkin10600 said:


> View attachment 4862824



What a collection-- gorgeous!!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Hello beautiful ladies! It's been awhile... thanks for letting me share. Stay safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862791
> View attachment 4862792
> View attachment 4862795
> View attachment 4862798
> View attachment 4862804


YASSSSSSSSS!!!!!! Love it alll!!!!!! Great to see you!!!


----------



## Phoenix123

@birkin10600 , I absolutely ADORE your collection.  

(The H boxes behind you!)


----------



## eternallove4bag

Your Hermès and VCA collections are beyond stunning!



birkin10600 said:


> Hello beautiful ladies! It's been awhile... thanks for letting me share. Stay safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862791
> View attachment 4862792
> View attachment 4862795
> View attachment 4862798
> View attachment 4862804


----------



## birkin10600

eternallove4bag said:


> Your Hermès and VCA collections are beyond stunning!





Phoenix123 said:


> @birkin10600 , I absolutely ADORE your collection.
> 
> (The H boxes behind you!)





Notorious Pink said:


> YASSSSSSSSS!!!!!! Love it alll!!!!!! Great to see you!!!





VCALoverNY said:


> What a collection-- gorgeous!!


Hi beautiful ladies! I am blushing reading all your kind words. My collection is nothing compare to yours but i am thankful for all your lovely comments. It's nice to be back, looking at all your dreamy VCA pieces.


----------



## Rami00

@birkin10600 
Eye candy!! You have such a beautiful collection!


----------



## Rami00

Mixing and matching my favorites!


----------



## 911snowball

birkin. loving that magic pave pendant.  Please share more pics on how you wear this in everyday life if you can in the future.  This one is next on my list!


----------



## birkin10600

911snowball said:


> birkin. loving that magic pave pendant.  Please share more pics on how you wear this in everyday life if you can in the future.  This one is next on my list!


Sure, it's my pleasure. Here's some old photos I can share as per your request. In the photos, I attached VCA 18 inches chain, or 7 inches necklace extender, depend on the top I wore. Hope this help in your decision.


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you birkin!  I just love how you wear this piece casually- this is how my recent life is looking on a day to day basis so this totally confirms my need for this pendant!  I love the idea of mixing it with the 20 MOP in the first picture. I will do that for sure.  Thank you for taking the time to post these pics. I really appreciate it.


----------



## birkin10600

911snowball said:


> Thank you birkin!  I just love how you wear this piece casually- this is how my recent life is looking on a day to day basis so this totally confirms my need for this pendant!  I love the idea of mixing it with the 20 MOP in the first picture. I will do that for sure.  Thank you for taking the time to post these pics. I really appreciate it.


No worries, you are very welcome!  Here's another one wearing it together with my pave frivole.


----------



## 911snowball

I have these earrings! Perfect together.  I also have the wg magic pave earrings but I feel  those will be overkill with the necklace. I like the mixing of designs much better as you have done.


----------



## oceanblueapril

My sweet Alhambra bracelets


----------



## I Love Hermes

birkin10600 said:


> Hello beautiful ladies! It's been awhile... thanks for letting me share. Stay



What an amazing collection you have there 
You look gorgeous my dear!


----------



## I Love Hermes

Rami00 said:


> Mixing and matching my favorites!



Arm candy


----------



## birkin10600

911snowball said:


> I have these earrings! Perfect together.  I also have the wg magic pave earrings but I feel  those will be overkill with the necklace. I like the mixing of designs much better as you have done.


Oh there you go! So buy buy buy!


----------



## birkin10600

I Love Hermes said:


> What an amazing collection you have there
> You look gorgeous my dear!


Thank you my dear!


----------



## am2022

Thank you ! ❤️


----------



## am2022

thanks ! ❤️


LuckyMe14 said:


> I love this malachite coloring! It is great to find one with this nice striations! It is gorgeous!!


----------



## am2022

So MOP 10 motif is out of stock right now - I was going to exchange my malachite with the MOP and keeping the blue agate !
Any opinions are welcome !
I am Asian Spanish with pinkish yellowish skin so I mostly do yellow gold and rosegold ! I did white gold 15 years ago but not lately !
I attached some photos - I’m just home and so it’s just house dress and t shirt ! lol


----------



## am2022

Blue agate !


----------



## am2022

Here’s my first VCA the guilloche 10 !


----------



## Alena21

amacasa said:


> So MOP 10 motif is out of stock right now - I was going to exchange my malachite with the MOP and keeping the blue agate !
> Any opinions are welcome !
> I am Asian Spanish with pinkish yellowish skin so I mostly do yellow gold and rosegold ! I did white gold 15 years ago but not lately !
> I attached some photos - I’m just home and so it’s just house dress and t shirt ! lol
> 
> View attachment 4867535


Do you not want to wait for it to come back in stock?


----------



## am2022

Yup that’s the plan - I wait for the MOP for sure - but the question is return or keep the malachite ?

Thanks 





Alena21 said:


> Do you not want to wait for it to come back in stock?


----------



## Alena21

amacasa said:


> Yup that’s the plan - I wait for the MOP for sure - but the question is return or keep the malachite ?
> 
> Thanks


It seems to me your heart is set on the MOP so return the malachite.  It does not seem you love it enough.  You just like it...


----------



## EpiFanatic

amacasa said:


> Yup that’s the plan - I wait for the MOP for sure - but the question is return or keep the malachite ?
> 
> Thanks


I have to say the malachite and blue agate look so so wonderful on you. My favorite is the malachite. And blue agate is a very close second. The guilloche a clear third. The colors look sooooo good on you. But it doesn’t matter what we like.  Only you.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

wrong thread oops


----------



## floridamama

amacasa said:


> So MOP 10 motif is out of stock right now - I was going to exchange my malachite with the MOP and keeping the blue agate !
> Any opinions are welcome !
> I am Asian Spanish with pinkish yellowish skin so I mostly do yellow gold and rosegold ! I did white gold 15 years ago but not lately !
> I attached some photos - I’m just home and so it’s just house dress and t shirt ! lol
> 
> View attachment 4867535


I think they all look beautiful look on you! Personally, I think the malachite is stunning on you, even more than blue agate. However, I can see malachite being less carefree and a more delicate stone. I don’t think you need two pops of color so I would switch to mother of pearl


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> I have to say the malachite and blue agate look so so wonderful on you. My favorite is the malachite. And blue agate is a very close second. The guilloche a clear third. The colors look sooooo good on you. But it doesn’t matter what we like.  Only you.


Agree with this!


----------



## am2022

Thanks for the input ladies- love love all of them - keep them coming ! 
I do have an older mikimoto pearl strand And a Chanel double 30 inch pearl strand hence didn’t go for MOP 10 motif - and then like many things VCA you start to wonder should i have gotten the MOP 10?

The Guilloche goes so well with my printed jackets and dresses.  

I don’t think I will need onyx or tiger eye 10 motif as my neutral themed clothes are that color !

So it’s really the MOP 10 motif that I feel I have to try and sometimes I think of the 10 motif Carnelian too !

FYI - my mind has Been wandering  too to the 6 motif MOP/ onyx / GMOP and even the 6 motif carnelian / tiger eye !
The guilloche for sure is staying .❤️
So moving forward : lol thanks for staying with me .
I can keep one pop 10 motif or both and wait for MOP 10 motif .

Or give up both malachite and blue agate and try the other 4 choices I listed above?


----------



## DS2006

amacasa said:


> Thanks for the input ladies- love love all of them - keep them coming !
> I do have an older mikimoto pearl strand And a Chanel double 30 inch pearl strand hence didn’t go for MOP 10 motif - and then like many things VCA you start to wonder should i have gotten the MOP 10?
> 
> The Guilloche goes so well with my printed jackets and dresses.
> 
> I don’t think I will need onyx or tiger eye 10 motif as my neutral themed clothes are that color !
> 
> So it’s really the MOP 10 motif that I feel I have to try and sometimes I think of the 10 motif Carnelian too !
> 
> FYI - my mind has Been wandering  too to the 6 motif MOP/ onyx / GMOP and even the 6 motif carnelian / tiger eye !
> The guilloche for sure is staying .❤
> So moving forward : lol thanks for staying with me .
> I can keep one pop 10 motif or both and wait for MOP 10 motif .
> 
> Or give up both malachite and blue agate and try the other 4 choices I listed above?



I think you should try on the other 4 items and see if you love any of them. I'd wear carnelian more than malachite, personally, and it's a more carefree stone. You have to think about what colors are most flattering on you and go with your wardrobe.  But I also wouldn't get everything in the same 10 motif, either. I'd get different styles such as the long Magic pendants that can be doubled, or a 20, or a 6 motif to have some variety.


----------



## Rockysmom

My stack today


----------



## Rockysmom

amacasa said:


> Blue agate !
> 
> View attachment 4867536


Omg you make me want malachite and blue agate necklaces. Amazing!


----------



## lswvivien

LuckyMe14 said:


> I posted this in the Cartier thread also, but just wanted to share here as well  I bought my Love bracelet this weekend and I love this combination so much!!
> 
> View attachment 4857564
> View attachment 4857565



love the GMOP bracelet ! may I ask if it’s a SO?


----------



## LuckyMe14

lswvivien said:


> love the GMOP bracelet ! may I ask if it’s a SO?


Thank you I love this! Yes it is. It is on the pre-approved list, so no problem to get it approved. But of course they could come out with a bracelet soon... (since the magic pendant and VA necklace). But this is in YG.


----------



## marbella8

amacasa said:


> Here’s my first VCA the guilloche 10 !
> 
> View attachment 4867537



Love the guilloche, glad you’re keeping that.

I think the all-YG looks stunning on you, and while the other 2 are also gorgeous, if you don’t love them, you don’t love them. They look really nice on you though to be honest. Maybe the Magic Pendant in blue agate. Malachite is gorgeous, but will dull overtime, especially as a necklace, if you’re not careful.


----------



## XCCX

Rockysmom said:


> My stack today
> 
> View attachment 4868193


So beautiful


----------



## lisawhit

20 motifs yellow gold, 10 carnelian + 5 carnelian yellow gold, and magic carnelian pendant


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

lisawhit said:


> 20 motifs yellow gold, 10 carnelian + 5 carnelian yellow gold, and magic carnelian pendant
> View attachment 4871942


LOVE this look, such a chic and elegant combo


----------



## beansbeans

lisawhit said:


> 20 motifs yellow gold, 10 carnelian + 5 carnelian yellow gold, and magic carnelian pendant
> View attachment 4871942


Red and gold is probably my favorite combo. Every time I see it, I feel a rush of endorphins. Pictures don't do it justice so I'm sure it looks even more spectacular in person.


----------



## Alena21

lisawhit said:


> 20 motifs yellow gold, 10 carnelian + 5 carnelian yellow gold, and magic carnelian pendant
> View attachment 4871942


Very elegant! Love it!


----------



## lisawhit

beansbeans said:


> Red and gold is probably my favorite combo. Every time I see it, I feel a rush of endorphins. Pictures don't do it justice so I'm sure it looks even more spectacular in person.



It's my favorite combo too!!!


----------



## lisawhit

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> LOVE this look, such a chic and elegant combo


Thank you


----------



## lisawhit

Alena21 said:


> Very elegant! Love it!


thank you


----------



## lisawhit

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> LOVE this look, such a chic and elegant combo


thank you


----------



## ayshaa

lisawhit said:


> 20 motifs yellow gold, 10 carnelian + 5 carnelian yellow gold, and magic carnelian pendant
> View attachment 4871942


Always chic dear Lisa    
I love the classic gold 20 motifs necklace with the carnelian! Beautiful


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Rami00 said:


> Mixing and matching my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863737
> View attachment 4863738



Love your Tiffany diamond tennis bracelet! May I know how big is that bracelet? TW 3 ct? Thank you! I have been looking for a perfect tennis bracelet for a long time!


----------



## Rami00

Fine Frenzy said:


> Love your Tiffany diamond tennis bracelet! May I know how big is that bracelet? TW 3 ct? Thank you! I have been looking for a perfect tennis bracelet for a long time!


Thank you! You have a very good eye, it’s is 3 ct!


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## Comfortably Numb

lisawhit said:


> 20 motifs yellow gold, 10 carnelian + 5 carnelian yellow gold, and magic carnelian pendant
> View attachment 4871942


such a stunner, lisa! I've never considered a magic pendant (or any one, for that matter, until this year's HP debuted) but this is pretty convincing...
I think 20 and 10+5s are the best lengths


----------



## Comfortably Numb

lisawhit said:


> It's my favorite combo too!!!


it makes me think of Christmas, and Cartier boxes....


----------



## DS2006

lisawhit said:


> 20 motifs yellow gold, 10 carnelian + 5 carnelian yellow gold, and magic carnelian pendant
> View attachment 4871942



Add me to the list! I absolutely LOVE the carnelian with the solid gold! The carnelian Magic pendant and bracelet are definitely on my list!


----------



## Zabear

New holiday pendant and mother of pearl bracelet in white gold!


----------



## lisawhit

ayshaa said:


> Always chic dear Lisa
> I love the classic gold 20 motifs necklace with the carnelian! Beautiful





Comfortably Numb said:


> such a stunner, lisa! I've never considered a magic pendant (or any one, for that matter, until this year's HP debuted) but this is pretty convincing...
> I think 20 and 10+5s are the best lengths





DS2006 said:


> Add me to the list! I absolutely LOVE the carnelian with the solid gold! The carnelian Magic pendant and bracelet are definitely on my list!




Thank you, carnelian is definitely one of my favorites


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! You have a very good eye, it’s is 3 ct!


Thank you for your reply! This tennis bracelet is really a good size. And it look so pretty on your wrist.


----------



## Vermeer

Here’s my daily stack. I hardly take it off.


----------



## shpahlc

Vermeer - where are your chains from? This stack is gorgeous! 



Vermeer said:


> Here’s my daily stack. I hardly take it off.
> 
> View attachment 4873165


----------



## Vermeer

shpahlc said:


> Vermeer - where are your chains from? This stack is gorgeous!


Thanks! The chains are from Lizzie Mandler.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I have over a dozen VCA pendants and have always complained about the chain length being too short for me, and finally took the plunge to lengthen the chains for 3 of them. Very happy with the results and now I can easily stack pendants. Will get the rest of my pendant chains extended for sure.


----------



## sammix3

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I have over a dozen VCA pendants and have always complained about the chain length being too short for me, and finally took the plunge to lengthen the chains for 3 of them. Very happy with the results and now I can easily stack pendants. Will get the rest of my pendant chains extended for sure.
> 
> View attachment 4873765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873766


Did you have to pay to get the chain extended if you purchased it more than 3 months ago?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

sammix3 said:


> Did you have to pay to get the chain extended if you purchased it more than 3 months ago?



My amazing SA took care of it for me free of charge. I think if you have an established relationship they will most likely waive the fee if there’s any. My last SA offered free extension for all my pendant necklaces too.


----------



## sammix3

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My amazing SA took care of it for me free of charge. I think if you have an established relationship they will most likely waive the fee if there’s any. My last SA offered free extension for all my pendant necklaces too.


I’ve been using the SA you referred me to so let me ask him  I want to get my 2015 holiday pendant extended


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

sammix3 said:


> I’ve been using the SA you referred me to so let me ask him  I want to get my 2015 holiday pendant extended



Ha right. I referred my SA to several people and lost track 

i have 8 holiday pendants that need extension, but I’m too paranoid to ship them all at once because if it something unexpected happens to the package I’d be devastated. This is not something full insurance coverage can make up for. So I’m thinking of shipping in 2-3 packages or waiting until I can go to NY in person. I know I probably sound too paranoid but it’s 2020 and anything unexpected could happen...


----------



## Vermeer

Love my MA carnelian pendant.


----------



## XCCX

lisawhit said:


> 20 motifs yellow gold, 10 carnelian + 5 carnelian yellow gold, and magic carnelian pendant
> View attachment 4871942


Stunning!!!!!


----------



## XCCX

Zabear said:


> New holiday pendant and mother of pearl bracelet in white gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872322


That bracelet is next on my VCA wishlist! Love it!


----------



## DS2006

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ha right. I referred my SA to several people and lost track
> 
> i have 8 holiday pendants that need extension, but I’m too paranoid to ship them all at once because if it something unexpected happens to the package I’d be devastated. This is not something full insurance coverage can make up for. So I’m thinking of shipping in 2-3 packages or waiting until I can go to NY in person. I know I probably sound too paranoid but it’s 2020 and anything unexpected could happen...



The safest method is USPS registered mail. It can take much longer to arrive, but it will be under lock and key when it is at a postal center, and anyone who touches it has to sign for it. I know many people who have used registered mail to send diamonds to be reset, for example, and I have, too. They'll give a normal priority mail delivery date, but you have to ignore that. I usually see registered taking 1-2 weeks to arrive. If you want to do it this year, I'd do it before the holidays.  I think splitting them into two packages is probably a good idea anyway, though.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

DS2006 said:


> The safest method is USPS registered mail. It can take much longer to arrive, but it will be under lock and key when it is at a postal center, and anyone who touches it has to sign for it. I know many people who have used registered mail to send diamonds to be reset, for example, and I have, too. They'll give a normal priority mail delivery date, but you have to ignore that. I usually see registered taking 1-2 weeks to arrive. If you want to do it this year, I'd do it before the holidays.  I think splitting them into two packages is probably a good idea anyway, though.



Thanks for the suggestion. I ship everything via FedEx overnight nowadays. My philosophy is the less travel time and fewer people involved the better. I just need to lose my sleep for one night. Having to wait for days or weeks for something to arrive safely is going to kill me...


----------



## sammix3

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ha right. I referred my SA to several people and lost track
> 
> i have 8 holiday pendants that need extension, but I’m too paranoid to ship them all at once because if it something unexpected happens to the package I’d be devastated. This is not something full insurance coverage can make up for. So I’m thinking of shipping in 2-3 packages or waiting until I can go to NY in person. I know I probably sound too paranoid but it’s 2020 and anything unexpected could happen...


Oh yeah I wouldn’t feel comfortable shipping that many in the same package too.  I would be devastated if this got lost cuz it’s not replaceable.  I mean technically they can make another one but still!


----------



## DS2006

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I ship everything via FedEx overnight nowadays. My philosophy is the less travel time and fewer people involved the better. I just need to lose my sleep for one night. Having to wait for days or weeks for something to arrive safely is going to kill me...



I agree! If you have them all individually insured yourself, then that is the best way for sure! Since Fed Ex doesn't insure jewelry,  I generally can't use them since I only insure a few higher value pieces. But I receive things from FedEx far more often than I am shipping!


----------



## cestlisa

Hi, may I ask what is the color of your pave VA pendent? Is it RG? Looks amazing on you!


OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I ship everything via FedEx overnight nowadays. My philosophy is the less travel time and fewer people involved the better. I just need to lose my sleep for one night. Having to wait for days or weeks for something to arrive safely is going to kill me...


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

DS2006 said:


> I agree! If you have them all individually insured yourself, then that is the best way for sure! Since Fed Ex doesn't insure jewelry,  I generally can't use them since I only insure a few higher value pieces. But I receive things from FedEx far more often than I am shipping!



Really? Fedex doesn’t insure jewelry? Then why would VCA ship via fedex?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

cestlisa said:


> Hi, may I ask what is the color of your pave VA pendent? Is it RG? Looks amazing on you!



Thank you. It’s yellow gold. I don’t think the pave VA pendant comes in RG.


----------



## DS2006

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Really? Fedex doesn’t insure jewelry? Then why would VCA ship via fedex?



Jewelers usually have their own private insurance that covers their items during shipping. There is a category of Fed Ex business customers that can have coverage for high value items, but all the jewelry and diamond vendors I know of use their own private insurance. I think FedEx has a regular limit of $1000 coverage for jewelry which means most VCA wouldn't get covered!  Sometimes a vendor will send a customer their shipping label, such as for a return or repair, so that their insurance covers the item being sent back. Here's an explanation of the Fed Ex insurance limitations:









						FedEx Shipping Insurance: A Comprehensive Guide | Shipware
					

Does FedEx handle the majority of your company's shipping needs? If so, you may want to get insurance. Learn about FedEx shipping insurance here!




					shipware.com


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

DS2006 said:


> Jewelers usually have their own private insurance that covers their items during shipping. There is a category of Fed Ex business customers that can have coverage for high value items, but all the jewelry and diamond vendors I know of use their own private insurance. I think FedEx has a regular limit of $1000 coverage for jewelry which means most VCA wouldn't get covered!  Sometimes a vendor will send a customer their shipping label, such as for a return or repair, so that their insurance covers the item being sent back. Here's an explanation of the Fed Ex insurance limitations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FedEx Shipping Insurance: A Comprehensive Guide | Shipware
> 
> 
> Does FedEx handle the majority of your company's shipping needs? If so, you may want to get insurance. Learn about FedEx shipping insurance here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shipware.com



Thank you. I actually googled up last night and found this info. So I basically paid Fedex unnecessarily for all the declared value on my jewelry shipments... Thank you for letting me know. Does USPS Express Overnight service insure for jewelry?


----------



## Notorious Pink

I have has very good experiences shipping jewelry via UPS. I love the lady who works there, she’s totally on top of everything, and she packs very well (I have to bring the piece in unwrapped so they confirm what I’m shipping and insurance value).


----------



## Meowwu

After nearly seven months of wait, my GMOP magic ring is finally here! It is so hard to capture the translucency of this chameleon. Lots of green, pink, purple and other idiosyncratic sheens of MoP. So glad I did finally decide to place an order with Paris through my local boutique. (Please excuse my nails.)


----------



## DS2006

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you. I actually googled up last night and found this info. So I basically paid Fedex unnecessarily for all the declared value on my jewelry shipments... Thank you for letting me know. Does USPS Express Overnight service insure for jewelry?



I learned about all this on a diamond (jewelry) forum, because people send rings, etc. for resetting, etc. There are professional appraisers on there who really helped educate us about shipping jewelry. People think when they are declaring value, that means the item is insured, but declared value is not insurance, and I think it is AWFUL that these shippers like FedEx and UPS take the money but don't explain that!  I am taking this quote from a shipping service site:

"UPS will not ship items that are valued at over US$50,000. Jewelry has a lower limit, at US$500.
Should your high value item get lost or damaged in UPS’ service, they will only assume a maximum liability of US$100. It is *recommended to buy additional shipment insurance for items valued over US$100 to ensure coverage."*

Here's info from the UPS site about declared value versus insurance:






						Help: UPS - United States
					

Declared value is not insurance. The declared value of your shipment indicates UPS's maximum liability for a package that is lost or damaged.



					www.ups.com
				




"*Declared value is not insurance*. The declared value of your shipment indicates UPS's maximum liability for a package that is lost or damaged. UPS's liability is limited to US$100.00 (or local currency equivalent) on packages with no declared value. You can choose to declare a higher value for your shipment up to the maximum allowed in your country or territory, by entering a declared value in the shipping system used and paying an additional charge. *When you declare a value in excess of $100 (or local currency equivalent), you do not receive any form of insurance. Shippers desiring cargo insurance, all risk insurance, or another form of insurance should purchase such insurance from a third party**."

*Basically, jewelry will not be insured unless the person shipping obtains third party insurance. *(It's possible that a UPS shipping place offers third party insurance, but that would be an additional fee besides declared value.)

The exception is USPS Registered Mail, which I believe offers $50,000 of insurance (the last time I checked it) and includes jewelry. I think Priority Mail offers $5000 max. These are not ideal for obvious reasons, but I have used both successfully. I just looked and it appears overnight express also is up to $5000. So Registered Mail or getting third party insurance for FE or UPS are the options above $5k.

In order for any insurance to pay out if the package is lost, you do have to provide proof of the contents and value, such as sales receipts or appraisal, etc.


----------



## purseinsanity

aashopqueen said:


> Having fun with my small VCA collection
> 
> View attachment 4841594


Small but mighty!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

DS2006 said:


> I learned about all this on a diamond (jewelry) forum, because people send rings, etc. for resetting, etc. There are professional appraisers on there who really helped educate us about shipping jewelry. People think when they are declaring value, that means the item is insured, but declared value is not insurance, and I think it is AWFUL that these shippers like FedEx and UPS take the money but don't explain that!  I am taking this quote from a shipping service site:
> 
> "UPS will not ship items that are valued at over US$50,000. Jewelry has a lower limit, at US$500.
> Should your high value item get lost or damaged in UPS’ service, they will only assume a maximum liability of US$100. It is *recommended to buy additional shipment insurance for items valued over US$100 to ensure coverage."*
> 
> Here's info from the UPS site about declared value versus insurance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help: UPS - United States
> 
> 
> Declared value is not insurance. The declared value of your shipment indicates UPS's maximum liability for a package that is lost or damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ups.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Declared value is not insurance*. The declared value of your shipment indicates UPS's maximum liability for a package that is lost or damaged. UPS's liability is limited to US$100.00 (or local currency equivalent) on packages with no declared value. You can choose to declare a higher value for your shipment up to the maximum allowed in your country or territory, by entering a declared value in the shipping system used and paying an additional charge. *When you declare a value in excess of $100 (or local currency equivalent), you do not receive any form of insurance. Shippers desiring cargo insurance, all risk insurance, or another form of insurance should purchase such insurance from a third party**."
> 
> *Basically, jewelry will not be insured unless the person shipping obtains third party insurance. *(It's possible that a UPS shipping place offers third party insurance, but that would be an additional fee besides declared value.)
> 
> The exception is USPS Registered Mail, which I believe offers $50,000 of insurance (the last time I checked it) and includes jewelry. I think Priority Mail offers $5000 max. These are not ideal for obvious reasons, but I have used both successfully. I just looked and it appears overnight express also is up to $5000. So Registered Mail or getting third party insurance for FE or UPS are the options above $5k.
> 
> In order for any insurance to pay out if the package is lost, you do have to provide proof of the contents and value, such as sales receipts or appraisal, etc.



Wow, this is very eye opening and educational. Thank you so much for taking the time to share this valuable info. Now I really need to think about what to do with my future jewelry shipping.


----------



## DS2006

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Wow, this is very eye opening and educational. Thank you so much for taking the time to share this valuable info. Now I really need to think about what to do with my future jewelry shipping.


 
You are so welcome! I certainly was glad I learned about it, too!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

A glimpse of the rainbow in my gray MOP pendent as I sat in the drive thru... love her so!!! The simple pleasures....


----------



## XCCX

Jewelry of the day with my Chanel Beige Clair wallet on chain on her first day out


----------



## Ylesiya

Running errands in yg and mop today. Superb for tropics!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ylesiya said:


> Running errands in yg and mop today. Superb for tropics!
> View attachment 4877940


Perfect on you!!


----------



## XCCX

Today’s details..


----------



## marbella8

DS2006 said:


> The safest method is USPS registered mail. It can take much longer to arrive, but it will be under lock and key when it is at a postal center, and anyone who touches it has to sign for it. I know many people who have used registered mail to send diamonds to be reset, for example, and I have, too. They'll give a normal priority mail delivery date, but you have to ignore that. I usually see registered taking 1-2 weeks to arrive. If you want to do it this year, I'd do it before the holidays.  I think splitting them into two packages is probably a good idea anyway, though.



Yes, I totally agree, this is what I also use, slow, but most secure, and @OuiCestLaVie- you can insure for the replacement value of 8 HPs.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Hehe can you spot my VCA Frivole? Love it too much!


----------



## 911snowball

Love everything about your outfit!  Great earrings of course, and that pink bag!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

911snowball said:


> Love everything about your outfit!  Great earrings of course, and that pink bag!


Love to hear that! I do love it too!


----------



## myztic

Zabear said:


> New holiday pendant and mother of pearl bracelet in white gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872322


Did you have your holiday pendant lengthened? or is it at the normal length? It looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## TankerToad

My 20 motif with the 5 motif added


----------



## ayshaa

TankerToad said:


> My 20 motif with the 5 motif added
> 
> View attachment 4879314


Brilliant!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Arm candy


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> My 20 motif with the 5 motif added
> 
> View attachment 4879314


Gorgeous!


----------



## opensesame

Hi ladies, 

I am wondering if vca ever made vintage alhambra pendant in onyx WG combination. I‘ve seen earrings and bracelets but never a pendant. Is it possible to get this combination somewhere? TIA


----------



## DS2006

opensesame said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am wondering if vca ever made vintage alhambra pendant in onyx WG combination. I‘ve seen earrings and bracelets but never a pendant. Is it possible to get this combination somewhere? TIA



There have been some special editions with white gold and onyx in the past. There is a NYC special edition Magic onyx white gold pendant currently available. You can special order a white gold VA pendant now, but there is generally a 30% (or greater) additional charge above normal prices.


----------



## couturequeen

Magic + knit combo


----------



## katenmatt

My vca collection.


----------



## fice16

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Hehe can you spot my VCA Frivole? Love it too much!
> 
> View attachment 4878973



Beautiful outfit.  Love ❤️  your dress！ Would you mind to advise where you got your dress?  I just love the pattern and color.  Gorgeous!


----------



## fice16

10+5 yg Alhambra / BA MA pendant / Hermes earrings.  Loving the BA MA pendant.


----------



## VCALoverNY

lisawhit said:


> 20 motifs yellow gold, 10 carnelian + 5 carnelian yellow gold, and magic carnelian pendant
> View attachment 4871942



This is beyond gorgeous— you look fabulous!!! Wear it in good health.


----------



## lisawhit

VCALoverNY said:


> This is beyond gorgeous— you look fabulous!!! Wear it in good health.


Thank you


----------



## nycmamaofone

Today’s #ootd with both WG and YG Guilloche. Found a sweater that has both colors in it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

katenmatt said:


> My vca collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879766


Omg that turquoise...


----------



## 911snowball

I know, that turquoise is spectacular. My VCA grail piece, like a total idiot I did not buy it when it was so readily available. I am terrified to buy at resale without knowing the seller.  I was hopeful at some point that they might go back to offering it but that possibility seems unlikely.  I could just stare at it all day - I would have so much use for it in my wardrobe.   I keep hounding my SA that if she knows any clients who no longer want theirs (like this would ever really happen!) to let me know.  So I just continue to admire the ones that pop up here in pics.


----------



## TankerToad

Malachite !


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Malachite !
> 
> View attachment 4880399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880400


Love your malachite!  Perfect hue and lovely with PdV!!!


----------



## DS2006

nycmamaofone said:


> Today’s #ootd with both WG and YG Guilloche. Found a sweater that has both colors in it.
> 
> View attachment 4880115
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880116



That totally works! I had to laugh because I told a friend that most people buy accessories to go with their clothes but I sometimes have to buy clothes to wear with my jewelry!


----------



## nycmamaofone

DS2006 said:


> That totally works! I had to laugh because I told a friend that most people buy accessories to go with their clothes but I sometimes have to buy clothes to wear with my jewelry!


Ha ha it’s terrible. I will definitely be more tempted to buy clothes that “go” with my new VCA pieces!


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> Love your malachite!  Perfect hue and lovely with PdV!!!


Hi Beauty!
This shawl looks a little like PdV but it’s actually new season Jardins de Soie- perfect with malachite 
And now back to topic !!


----------



## jenaps

DS2006 said:


> That totally works! I had to laugh because I told a friend that most people buy accessories to go with their clothes but I sometimes have to buy clothes to wear with my jewelry!



this!!!! I totally do this!!!


----------



## opensesame

DS2006 said:


> There have been some special editions with white gold and onyx in the past. There is a NYC special edition Magic onyx white gold pendant currently available. You can special order a white gold VA pendant now, but there is generally a 30% (or greater) additional charge above normal prices.



Thanks for answering my question. I will consider ordering it in that combo.


----------



## DS2006

opensesame said:


> Thanks for answering my question. I will consider ordering it in that combo.


I should have said you can make a request for a special order. Sometimes they don't approve pieces for various reasons. One example recently was someone wanting to make a pink gold gray mop pendant (can't remember the size). but VCA came out with both the vintage and Magic sizes this year in regular stock. So she was lucky they turned down the order since they were close to adding those pieces at regular price. Many others had done so earlier and weren't very happy about paying a higher price not too long before the pieces were added. I think they shouldn't charge so much extra just to produce a piece in another gold color that they already make for other stones!


----------



## nicole0612

opensesame said:


> Thanks for answering my question. I will consider ordering it in that combo.





DS2006 said:


> I should have said you can make a request for a special order. Sometimes they don't approve pieces for various reasons. One example recently was someone wanting to make a pink gold gray mop pendant (can't remember the size). but VCA came out with both the vintage and Magic sizes this year in regular stock. So she was lucky they turned down the order since they were close to adding those pieces at regular price. Many others had done so earlier and weren't very happy about paying a higher price not too long before the pieces were added. I think they shouldn't charge so much extra just to produce a piece in another gold color that they already make for other stones!


There is probably a decent chance it would be approved since there are many other WG/Onyx combos on the pre-approved SO list. 
By the way, I just now realized that there are many combos of single-stone 5 motif magic bracelets and 6 motif magic necklaces also on the pre-approved SO list. I can’t wear VCA WG well, but how chic would a 5 or 6 motif WG/Onyx bracelet or necklace be? I’m tempted to ask for it in YG.

(I just realized this is not that discussion thread, so I will end my thoughts there


----------



## Firstchanellv28

fice16 said:


> Beautiful outfit.  Love ❤  your dress！ Would you mind to advise where you got your dress?  I just love the pattern and color.  Gorgeous!


Thank you so much.❤️  Its from Zara you might still be able to get it online. “Short printed jumpsuit”


----------



## TankerToad

nicole0612 said:


> There is probably a decent chance it would be approved since there are many other WG/Onyx combos on the pre-approved SO list.
> By the way, I just now realized that there are many combos of single-stone 5 motif magic bracelets and 6 motif magic necklaces also on the pre-approved SO list. I can’t wear VCA WG well, but how chic would a 5 or 6 motif WG/Onyx bracelet or necklace be? I’m tempted to ask for it in YG.
> 
> (I just realized this is not that discussion thread, so I will end my thoughts there


So to stay on topic- here are my white gold onyx pave magic 3 motif earrings (that were a SO) in action. 
Love these and this fall VCA added the 2 motif as regular “stock”.


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> So to stay on topic- here are my white gold onyx pave magic 3 motif earrings (that were a SO) in action.
> Love these and this fall VCA added the 2 motif as regular “stock”.
> 
> View attachment 4881103



Perfection!


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Hi Beauty!
> This shawl looks a little like PdV but it’s actually new season Jardins de Soie- perfect with malachite
> And now back to topic !!
> 
> View attachment 4880604
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880605


Absolutely GORGEOUS....(says me as I am running to the boutique to get one to match my malachite 20!!! )


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> So to stay on topic- here are my white gold onyx pave magic 3 motif earrings (that were a SO) in action.
> Love these and this fall VCA added the 2 motif as regular “stock”.
> 
> View attachment 4881103


Stunning...you always look so SMART!!!!


----------



## Alena21

TankerToad said:


> So to stay on topic- here are my white gold onyx pave magic 3 motif earrings (that were a SO) in action.
> Love these and this fall VCA added the 2 motif as regular “stock”.
> 
> View attachment 4881103


Trully magical


----------



## hopiko

Wearing my favorite Wg & RG VCA stack today just because.........


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> Wearing my favorite Wg & RG VCA stack today just because.........
> View attachment 4881447


Just because it’s spectacular


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Malachite !
> 
> View attachment 4880399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880400


Sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> So to stay on topic- here are my white gold onyx pave magic 3 motif earrings (that were a SO) in action.
> Love these and this fall VCA added the 2 motif as regular “stock”.
> 
> View attachment 4881103


Oh wow. These are faaaaabulous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> Wearing my favorite Wg & RG VCA stack today just because.........
> View attachment 4881447


Ooooh, so stunning!!!


----------



## XCCX

TankerToad said:


> So to stay on topic- here are my white gold onyx pave magic 3 motif earrings (that were a SO) in action.
> Love these and this fall VCA added the 2 motif as regular “stock”.
> 
> View attachment 4881103


Breathtaking!!!


----------



## Alena21

TankerToad said:


> So to stay on topic- here are my white gold onyx pave magic 3 motif earrings (that were a SO) in action.
> Love these and this fall VCA added the 2 motif as regular “stock”.
> 
> View attachment 4881103





hopiko said:


> Wearing my favorite Wg & RG VCA stack today just because.........
> View attachment 4881447


Love love love


----------



## Ylesiya

Went to VCA yesterday to send my pieces for extension. Really hope that 10 motifs will lie better on my neck after it's back. Since I was there, I tried 20 motifs in onyx. Thinking about it as my next piece... Excuse my casual looks! VCA's SA was really interested in my Tiffany's though!


----------



## legally_tanned

Ylesiya said:


> Went to VCA yesterday to send my pieces for extension. Really hope that 10 motifs will lie better on my neck after it's back. Since I was there, I tried 20 motifs in onyx. Thinking about it as my next piece... Excuse my casual looks! VCA's SA was really interested in my Tiffany's though!
> 
> View attachment 4883333


Your Schlumberger set! Beautiful. One of my dream Tiffany pieces. Those, and the Victoria.


----------



## surfer

A sushi date night out playing with my lucky and the holiday pendant. Next up will be carnelian


----------



## Ethengdurst

Dinner out tiger eye necklace and bracelet.


----------



## Rami00

hopiko said:


> Wearing my favorite Wg & RG VCA stack today just because.........


So pretty!


----------



## Rami00

katenmatt said:


> My vca collection.


Beautiful pieces!


----------



## eternallove4bag

fice16 said:


> 10+5 yg Alhambra / BA MA pendant / Hermes earrings.  Loving the BA MA pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4879785



the blue agate and the YG Alhambra are perfection on you!



TankerToad said:


> Malachite !
> 
> View attachment 4880399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880400



Malachite magic earrings have been in my wishlist forever! These pictures are inspiring me so much! I need to up the priority level in these 



hopiko said:


> Wearing my favorite Wg & RG VCA stack today just because.........
> View attachment 4881447


just because these two bracelets are the mother of all VCA bracelets! Twins on the rose gold bracelets! This stack is drop dead gorgeous! My eyes tahnk



surfer said:


> A sushi date night out playing with my lucky and the holiday pendant. Next up will be carnelian
> 
> View attachment 4884475
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884476



effortlessly flawless!



Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4885029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner out tiger eye necklace and bracelet.


Loving the beautiful match!


----------



## Happyish

VCALoverNY said:


> OMG! Now, that is a showstopper. Wear it in good health!!


Just beautiful!


----------



## oranGetRee

That’s my son’s lovey in action with my 5 motif and Lady Dior


----------



## katenmatt

turquoise♡


----------



## luv2shop_78

Soaking up some October ☀️


----------



## hers4eva

Very pretty picture   



oranGetRee said:


> That’s my son’s lovey in action with my 5 motif and Lady Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887328


----------



## fice16

katenmatt said:


> turquoise♡
> View attachment 4887359
> View attachment 4887360


The TQ necklace looks beautiful on you.  Love your anemone Kelly + Chopard Happy Diamond watch pairing.


----------



## Happyish

A "little" over the top, but hey, I haven't been out of the house . . .


----------



## Notorious Pink

luv2shop_78 said:


> Soaking up some October ☀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887700


How have you been enjoying this bracelet? I’m considering it, usually to be worn as an extender for a ten motif but possibly also as a bracelet. Many people have been warning it’s delicate, but I can’t imagine that VCA would make something that can’t be worn (being a little careful is ok), so I want to know how it wears.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Happyish said:


> A "little" over the top, but hey, I haven't been out of the house . . .


Very cool vibe!


----------



## deedeedor

Butterfly earrings and pendant


----------



## Happyish

deedeedor said:


> Butterfly earrings and pendant
> How very pretty! Wear it well and in good health.
> View attachment 4889001


----------



## 8seventeen19

opensesame said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am wondering if vca ever made vintage alhambra pendant in onyx WG combination. I‘ve seen earrings and bracelets but never a pendant. Is it possible to get this combination somewhere? TIA


Nope. but like others have said it's in the SO pre-approved book.




nicole0612 said:


> There is probably a decent chance it would be approved since there are many other WG/Onyx combos on the pre-approved SO list.
> By the way, I just now realized that there are many combos of single-stone 5 motif magic bracelets and 6 motif magic necklaces also on the pre-approved SO list. I can’t wear VCA WG well, but how chic would a 5 or 6 motif WG/Onyx bracelet or necklace be? I’m tempted to ask for it in YG.
> 
> (I just realized this is not that discussion thread, so I will end my thoughts there


I SO'd wg/onyx Magic. I attach it to my 50th anniversary 5 motif as well and wear it as a necklace. In action with my Perlee:


----------



## surfer

Never tire of this combo  thanks for letting me share


----------



## luv2shop_78

Notorious Pink said:


> How have you been enjoying this bracelet? I’m considering it, usually to be worn as an extender for a ten motif but possibly also as a bracelet. Many people have been warning it’s delicate, but I can’t imagine that VCA would make something that can’t be worn (being a little careful is ok), so I want to know how it wears.



I am loving it! Though I can't fully attest as to how it wears longterm as I just received it a few days ago. But, I have worn it all day, both showering and sleeping with it, every day since I received it with no issues. 

I have also read often throughout posts that the Guilloche is extremely fragile & prone to cosmetic damage. The comments make is seem as though you have to be extremely mindful with it but in the handful of days that I have worn it I have not gotten that feeling at all.  I have been wearing it while doing everyday household chores, etc. and the motifs look as shiny as the day I opened the box. I would imagine that if it was a fragile as many posts describe it to be I would have noticed scratches, etc. by now.

It probably shouldn't be an everyday, beat around bracelet but I definitely don't think that when you are wearing it that you need to treat it with kid gloves either. Just use common sense as you would with anything of value.

I hope this is helpful to you


----------



## Notorious Pink

luv2shop_78 said:


> I am loving it! Though I can't fully attest as to how it wears longterm as I just received it a few days ago. But, I have worn it all day, both showering and sleeping with it, every day since I received it with no issues.
> 
> I have also read often throughout posts that the Guilloche is extremely fragile & prone to cosmetic damage. The comments make is seem as though you have to be extremely mindful with it but in the handful of days that I have worn it I have not gotten that feeling at all.  I have been wearing it while doing everyday household chores, etc. and the motifs look as shiny as the day I opened the box. I would imagine that if it was a fragile as many posts describe it to be I would have noticed scratches, etc. by now.
> 
> It probably shouldn't be an everyday, beat around bracelet but I definitely don't think that when you are wearing it that you need to treat it with kid gloves either. Just use common sense as you would with anything of value.
> 
> I hope this is helpful to you


Yes it absolutely is. Thank you so much! And feel free to keep us posted! This is absolutely my favorite combo.


----------



## Ylesiya

What I like about Guilloché is that it shines even on a gloomy day.


----------



## cindy05

Today’s details.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Such a pretty stack. Especially loving the perlee d’or bracelet! 



cindy05 said:


> Today’s details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892827


----------



## NY2LA




----------



## XCCX

cindy05 said:


> Today’s details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892827


The MOP against your beautiful white top is magical!


----------



## XCCX

NY2LA said:


> View attachment 4895027


So beautiful! I love mixing the vintage size with the sweets!


----------



## NY2LA

XCCX said:


> So beautiful! I love mixing the vintage size with the sweets!


Thank you! I was surprised at how much I like them together.


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## ayshaa

rileygirl said:


> View attachment 4896096


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Ylesiya

Collected my necklace after lengthening! And trying out earrings in the store - these really did look great


----------



## nycmamaofone

Does anyone wear their 5-Motif bracelet as a necklace?


----------



## goodcrush

Happyish said:


> A "little" over the top, but hey, I haven't been out of the house . . .



Love! Where’s your evil eye bracelet from? I’ve been looking for a similar version but smaller beads in solid gold!


----------



## 7777777

How many inches 


Ylesiya said:


> Collected my necklace after lengthening! And trying out earrings in the store - these really did look great
> 
> View attachment 4896574
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896575
> View attachment 4896575
> View attachment 4896574


Looks good!
How many inches did you add? Are they added in the back of in between of the motifs as well?


----------



## Ylesiya

7777777 said:


> How many inches
> 
> Looks good!
> How many inches did you add? Are they added in the back of in between of the motifs as well?



I added 5 cm (approx 2 inches). I don't really like choker type necklaces and prefer them a bit loose - even thinking of buying an extender for this one as well to wear it a bit longer. Some motifs were twisting on my collarbones 
Good question: this is what I asked before sending the necklace for extension. They add links in between motifs so that the necklace maintains its look.
Here is the pic after extension! I hope it helps. Did not regret it even one second.


----------



## A.Stone

nycmamaofone said:


> Does anyone wear their 5-Motif bracelet as a necklace?


Could you share more details about the chain you used here?


----------



## nycmamaofone

A.Stone said:


> Could you share more details about the chain you used here?


Sure! It’s just a regular nonbranded gold chain that I used. I removed the pendant and just doubled it up and used each end for the opposite sides of the bracelet.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## chanelchic2002

nycmamaofone said:


> Does anyone wear their 5-Motif bracelet as a necklace?



I have played around wearing a few of them together as a necklace


----------



## Notorious Pink

nycmamaofone said:


> Does anyone wear their 5-Motif bracelet as a necklace?


I’ve done that with two bracelets. Why not?


----------



## ohsohappy

They are not really action shots but I'm posting some bracelet pictures as I promised before.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## 880

DH and I went to Hudson yards to look at a particular  patek and after went to  VCA. We ended up getting a six motif necklace in white, grey and black that I can wear casually with my belperron earrings. Pretty sure it’s the start of a fun journey. I think I saw some Romeo ans juliet pieces and I asked to view a zip necklace, but they only had the zip on fifth. One of the dangly motifs is dark grey although it looks white in the pic.


----------



## NY2LA

880 said:


> DH and I went to Hudson yards to look at a particular  patek and ended up at VCA. We ended up getting a six motif necklace in white, grey and black that I can wear casually with my belperron earrings. Pretty sure it’s the start of a fun journey. I think I saw some Romeo ans juliet pieces and I asked to see a zip necklace, but they only had the zip on fifth. One of the dangly motifs is dark grey although it looks white in the pic.
> View attachment 4899700


Beautiful! I’m still considering this one. My boutique sold the only one they had but I think I’ll wait until 2021 anyway. I’m not thrilled with my SA, may try another store.


----------



## oranGetRee

My little stack today


----------



## calisnoopy

Some random shots in the past years (since I haven't been as actively regularly posting pics as before)...❤❤

With WG Pave Perlee Clover Bracelet...10 Motif Pave WG Vintage Alhambra necklace and Magic Pave WG Alhambra Pendant Necklace


----------



## calisnoopy

Not a great pic but another with the 10 Motif Pave WG Vintage Alhambra necklace


----------



## 911snowball

Love the pave !!! Thanks for stopping by to post again- your collection is so amazing. We have missed you!


----------



## calisnoopy

911snowball said:


> Love the pave !!! Thanks for stopping by to post again- your collection is so amazing. We have missed you!



Aww thanks...I was feeling nostalgic and had some free time to pop in and loved so much of the posts I used to be a part of back in the day and just thought I'd share and say hi too


----------



## EpiFanatic

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 4902337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902346
> 
> View attachment 4902340
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902348
> 
> View attachment 4902351
> 
> 
> 
> Some random shots in the past years (since I haven't been as actively regularly posting pics as before)...❤❤
> 
> With WG Pave Perlee Clover Bracelet...10 Motif Pave WG Vintage Alhambra necklace and Magic Pave WG Alhambra Pendant Necklace


I've seen you older posts, and loved all those gorgeous pieces, esp the coral 20 motif.  Thanks for sharing the beautiful updated pics.  Love how you throw it all together over a t-shirt.  Seriously fabulous in an easy casual way.


----------



## ohsohappy

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 4902337
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902346
> 
> View attachment 4902340
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902348
> 
> View attachment 4902351
> 
> 
> 
> Some random shots in the past years (since I haven't been as actively regularly posting pics as before)...❤❤
> 
> With WG Pave Perlee Clover Bracelet...10 Motif Pave WG Vintage Alhambra necklace and Magic Pave WG Alhambra Pendant Necklace


I feel like I met my old friend(even though we've never met lol) !!!  So so so good to see you again here, not to mention how wonderful the way that you wear yours with a t shirt is!!!


----------



## Venessa84

I picked up my extended holiday pendant this weekend and couldn’t wait to put it on.


----------



## hopiko

Casual Carnelian!


----------



## 880

Six motif pic in different light looks more like IRL (different shades of gray, white and black)


----------



## LucyMadrid

It was love at first sight


----------



## LucyMadrid

It was love at first sight too


----------



## Stella0925

surfer said:


> And a little bored on a rainy day so decided to mix and match the vintage and holiday collection
> View attachment 4787544



Omg your bracelet!!!!!


----------



## surfer

Stella0925 said:


> Omg your bracelet!!!!!


Yes I love her so much


----------



## eternallove4bag

Some eye candy on a cold Monday morning to say ‘Hello’


----------



## eternallove4bag

Killing me with the gorgeous pinks!



surfer said:


> Here’s some more shots of the pink beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790862
> View attachment 4790863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close


----------



## LuckyMe14

eternallove4bag said:


> Some eye candy on a cold Monday morning to say ‘Hello’


Very pretty


----------



## eternallove4bag

LuckyMe14 said:


> Very pretty


Thank you so much!


----------



## innerpeace85

Vintage MOP earrings + Frivole YG pendant


----------



## calisnoopy

ohsohappy said:


> I feel like I met my old friend(even though we've never met lol) !!!  So so so good to see you again here, not to mention how wonderful the way that you wear yours with a t shirt is!!!



aww  that's so sweet of you to say...I have wonderful memories and made some good friends in real life thanks to TPF too! 
And, honestly, my style has gotten so much more "comfy lazy" since moving back to LA so it helps to mix in some sparkly stuff in there 



EpiFanatic said:


> I've seen you older posts, and loved all those gorgeous pieces, esp the coral 20 motif.  Thanks for sharing the beautiful updated pics.  Love how you throw it all together over a t-shirt.  Seriously fabulous in an easy casual way.



❤️Haha, I have to sometimes force myself to make more of an effort some times and not just always reach for my go to Free City/Cotton Citizen/Frankie B./NSF kinda sweats...but I love jewelry I can wear 24/7 to sleep and shower...thankfully diamond pieces are resilient enough for that


----------



## EpiFanatic

calisnoopy said:


> aww  that's so sweet of you to say...I have wonderful memories and made some good friends in real life thanks to TPF too!
> And, honestly, my style has gotten so much more "comfy lazy" since moving back to LA so it helps to mix in some sparkly stuff in there
> 
> 
> 
> ❤Haha, I have to sometimes force myself to make more of an effort some times and not just always reach for my go to Free City/Cotton Citizen/Frankie B./NSF kinda sweats...but I love jewelry I can wear 24/7 to sleep and shower...thankfully diamond pieces are resilient enough for that


The first thought I had was "gangsta VCA" So-Cal style.  Rockin it at Target!  I bet people wouldn't even know...  Btw, i just requested to follow you on IG.  I'm blueroc89.  Hope that's ok!


----------



## EpiFanatic

innerpeace85 said:


> Vintage MOP earrings + Frivole YG pendant
> View attachment 4906886



Love that you wear it with your frivole pendant.  Perfect.


----------



## surfer

eternallove4bag said:


> Killing me with the gorgeous pinks!


 Thanks dear, the pinks do take my breaths away still. Hope some will pop up so you can get one- let me know if you want me to keep an eye out (if that’s what you are after).


----------



## innerpeace85

EpiFanatic said:


> Love that you wear it with your frivole pendant.  Perfect.


Thanks!! Love them together too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gorgeous!



innerpeace85 said:


> Vintage MOP earrings + Frivole YG pendant
> View attachment 4906886


----------



## eternallove4bag

You are too sweet! I am eyeing the pink frivole earrings and pendant. I have not tried them in person but looking at the gorgeous pics you and fellow TPFers have been posting I am seriously considering adding them next year! Just unsure if they will be available when my wallet is 



surfer said:


> Thanks dear, the pinks do take my breaths away still. Hope some will pop up so you can get one- let me know if you want me to keep an eye out (if that’s what you are after).


----------



## calisnoopy

EpiFanatic said:


> The first thought I had was "gangsta VCA" So-Cal style.  Rockin it at Target!  I bet people wouldn't even know...  Btw, i just requested to follow you on IG.  I'm blueroc89.  Hope that's ok!



lol on the "gangsta VCA" comment 

It's mostly just cos I wear my pieces 24/7/365 for the most part cos I'm too lazy for jewelry I have to take off and put back on nightly/daily...the only exception is with rings...but yah, actually probably for the best that 99% of people usually don't know what it is or that it's even real gold/diamonds haha


----------



## LucyMadrid

Ready, steady, go!


----------



## calisnoopy

At home with (diamond) Snoopy and (yellow sapphires) Woodstock and 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra necklace   






Super random question...does anyone know where I can find solid 18K spacers to put between Snoopy and Woodstock so they can sit next to each other vs on top of each other in its current positioning...thanks in advance! ❤️


----------



## DS2006

LucyMadrid said:


> Ready, steady, go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907639



So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Ylesiya

Mix and match with Tiffany Schlumberger
The necklace was just extended + extra 5 cm and I love it much better this way!


----------



## Rami00

Just received these pics from my SA! So pretty!


----------



## LucyMadrid

DS2006 said:


> So gorgeous!!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> Just received these pics from my SA! So pretty!


Are you planning to get the pendant Rami?


----------



## 911snowball

I especially love the MOP pendant, the warmth and glow is stunning.


----------



## Rami00

innerpeace85 said:


> Are you planning to get the pendant Rami?


It was never on my wishlist and received these pics from SA outta blue. I feel like I gotta to try it out


----------



## EpiFanatic

calisnoopy said:


> At home with (diamond) Snoopy and (yellow sapphires) Woodstock and 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra necklace
> 
> View attachment 4908157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super random question...does anyone know where I can find solid 18K spacers to put between Snoopy and Woodstock so they can sit next to each other vs on top of each other in its current positioning...thanks in advance! ❤


OMG.  My daughter chose Woodstock as her camp moniker!  I need to get her one.  Can you tell me where I might find a pave Woodstock?


----------



## calisnoopy

EpiFanatic said:


> OMG.  My daughter chose Woodstock as her camp moniker!  I need to get her one.  Can you tell me where I might find a pave Woodstock?



awww...I love meeting other Snoopy/Peanuts fans too! 

These are from TSL Jewellery Hong Kong/China...they have a license with Peanuts and have had Fine Jewelry Peanuts pieces (ranging from earrings/rings/bracelets/pendant necklaces) for many years now...

But TSL is only in HK or China and they don't have online shopping unfortunately, you have to buy in store 

When I first came upon them I fell in love and have quite a few pieces now in my collection cos I love the idea of fine jewelry Snoopy and most all are 18K gold too!




These are two of my favorite pieces from the TSL Jewellery X PEANUTS Collaboration cos I LOVE SNOOPY 

You can also check eBay incase any ever pop up on there but I think that while TSL is a well known brand in Asia...the Peanuts collaboration they do is still quite limited and rare.


----------



## Ylesiya

EpiFanatic said:


> OMG.  My daughter chose Woodstock as her camp moniker!  I need to get her one.  Can you tell me where I might find a pave Woodstock?



I can do a custom made for you, if you want to drop me a line!


----------



## EpiFanatic

calisnoopy said:


> awww...I love meeting other Snoopy/Peanuts fans too!
> 
> These are from TSL Jewellery Hong Kong/China...they have a license with Peanuts and have had Fine Jewelry Peanuts pieces (ranging from earrings/rings/bracelets/pendant necklaces) for many years now...
> 
> But TSL is only in HK or China and they don't have online shopping unfortunately, you have to buy in store
> 
> When I first came upon them I fell in love and have quite a few pieces now in my collection cos I love the idea of fine jewelry Snoopy and most all are 18K gold too!
> 
> View attachment 4909398
> 
> 
> These are two of my favorite pieces from the TSL Jewellery X PEANUTS Collaboration cos I LOVE SNOOPY
> 
> You can also check eBay incase any ever pop up on there but I think that while TSL is a well known brand in Asia...the Peanuts collaboration they do is still quite limited and rare.


Thank you @calisnoopy .  Good to know.  I will try to look them up when I am HK again, someday.  Do they have independent boutiques or are they sold within a larger department store and or other jewelry stores/chains?  They are so cute!


----------



## surfer

katenmatt said:


> turquoise♡
> View attachment 4887359
> View attachment 4887360


Is your tq yg or wg dear? Hard to tell in pics sometimes. Gorgeous


----------



## surfer

Out and about today with the wmop limited edition, magic earrings and 5 motifs onyx


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ylesiya said:


> I can do a custom made for you, if you want to drop me a line!


Thank you so much.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Alhambra ring with diamond in yellow gold and malachite


----------



## baggirlriri

First time posting here. MOP bracelet and frivole earring. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## LucyMadrid

baggirlriri said:


> First time posting here. MOP bracelet and frivole earring. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911249
> View attachment 4911250


Beautiful both, bracelet and earrings. I adore VCA designs.


----------



## calisnoopy

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you @calisnoopy .  Good to know.  I will try to look them up when I am HK again, someday.  Do they have independent boutiques or are they sold within a larger department store and or other jewelry stores/chains?  They are so cute!



It's a bit of both actually...some TSL locations can be stand alone retail boutiques and others can be inside larger dept stores depending on the city/country you're in...

In HK I think TSL is more individual stand alone boutiques you walk into from the street...but in Shanghai...they seemed to be mostly inside a mall or inside a large dept store that sub-let space to other designer brand jewelry companies like TSL, Chow Tai Fook etc 
...

Hope you guys find it...I love love my Snoopy Find Jewelry cos they're extra special to me haha


----------



## Chrismin

Gorgeous ! Are the earrings small or mini ? 


baggirlriri said:


> First time posting here. MOP bracelet and frivole earring. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911249
> View attachment 4911250


----------



## baggirlriri

Chrismin said:


> Gorgeous ! Are the earrings small or mini ?


They’re the small! Just nice for daily wear


----------



## Notorious Pink

calisnoopy said:


> awww...I love meeting other Snoopy/Peanuts fans too!
> 
> These are from TSL Jewellery Hong Kong/China...they have a license with Peanuts and have had Fine Jewelry Peanuts pieces (ranging from earrings/rings/bracelets/pendant necklaces) for many years now...
> 
> But TSL is only in HK or China and they don't have online shopping unfortunately, you have to buy in store
> 
> When I first came upon them I fell in love and have quite a few pieces now in my collection cos I love the idea of fine jewelry Snoopy and most all are 18K gold too!
> 
> View attachment 4909398
> 
> 
> These are two of my favorite pieces from the TSL Jewellery X PEANUTS Collaboration cos I LOVE SNOOPY
> 
> You can also check eBay incase any ever pop up on there but I think that while TSL is a well known brand in Asia...the Peanuts collaboration they do is still quite limited and rare.



sorry to derail the conversation @calisnoopy but Snoopy is my absolute favorite. When I was very little (about 5 or 6) I wrote fan mail (the only fan mail I ever wrote) to Charles Schultz, and he would write back. He sent me drawings, too, which I still have. The many,MANY hours I spent reading Peanuts comics when I was a kid is why I call everyone “sweetie”. I LOOOOOOVE the Snoopy jewelry!!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Picked up a new diamond pave bangle for my stack!


----------



## 7777777

cafecreme15 said:


> Picked up a new diamond pave bangle for my stack!


It looks beautiful. Was it custom made?


----------



## cafecreme15

7777777 said:


> It looks beautiful. Was it custom made?


Thank you! It’s from a NY jeweler named Stephanie Gottlieb. Both bangles are!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Bracelets


----------



## hhw

cafecreme15 said:


> Picked up a new diamond pave bangle for my stack!


Such a gorgeous stack!


----------



## calisnoopy

Notorious Pink said:


> sorry to derail the conversation @calisnoopy but Snoopy is my absolute favorite. When I was very little (about 5 or 6) I wrote fan mail (the only fan mail I ever wrote) to Charles Schultz, and he would write back. He sent me drawings, too, which I still have. The many,MANY hours I spent reading Peanuts comics when I was a kid is why I call everyone “sweetie”. I LOOOOOOVE the Snoopy jewelry!!!!



Such a cute story btw...when was this when you wrote fan mail to Charles Schultz? 

I aaddooorreeeeee and loveeeeeeee Snoopy but I have to be honest that I never was a dedicated fan to the Peanuts comic strips...

Not sure if I could/how to explain where my love for Snoopy came from actually but he feels like he's just been a part of my life since forever...always love running into other Snoopy fans...have you been to the Museum in Santa Rosa? And do you like Tom Everhart's Snoopy/Peanuts artwork?

We're big fans...ok back to VCA now hehe


----------



## surfer

Rose gold pairing


----------



## DS2006

surfer said:


> Rose gold pairing
> View attachment 4919677


That's definitely a dream pairing! Magnificent Rolex, and possibly the most beautiful one ever!


----------



## Notorious Pink

calisnoopy said:


> Such a cute story btw...when was this when you wrote fan mail to Charles Schultz?
> 
> I aaddooorreeeeee and loveeeeeeee Snoopy but I have to be honest that I never was a dedicated fan to the Peanuts comic strips...
> 
> Not sure if I could/how to explain where my love for Snoopy came from actually but he feels like he's just been a part of my life since forever...always love running into other Snoopy fans...have you been to the Museum in Santa Rosa? And do you like Tom Everhart's Snoopy/Peanuts artwork?
> 
> We're big fans...ok back to VCA now hehe



Lol, sweetie, I'm old! I was 6 in 1978! But I promise to dig up my scrapbooks and take some pics of the drawings Mr. Schultz sent back to me. I did read all the comics, although I can absolutely understand being more of a Snoopy fan than Peanuts - he's very positive, while Peanuts itself is less upbeat (although for children, there is a catharsis in seeing characters deal with the typical frustrations of life - but as I tell my husband, sometimes I just wanna be _entertained_, not necessarily _educated_! ). I haven't been to the museum but would love to go. And YES, I would love a big Tom Everhart print! I've seen a bunch pf his pieces in person (I think in Vegas), some are a bit random, I would look for something typical (one of his more straightforward, less - edgy? - pieces)  

Ok, back to topic! @surfer you know you have my favorite VCA pieces everrrrr.....congratulations!!! Stunning pic!!

Since this in an "In action" thread...here is some temptation I came across a few days ago - two narrow Kwiat diamond bangles to go with my Perlee and Love - soooo tempting! I'm looking to see if there is a viable alternative to the single row diamond perlee to go with the clover and love - this is really pretty, though still not quite as good!


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> That's definitely a dream pairing! Magnificent Rolex, and possibly the most beautiful one ever!


Awe so kind thank you for the sweet comments dear!


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Lol, sweetie, I'm old! I was 6 in 1978! But I promise to dig up my scrapbooks and take some pics of the drawings Mr. Schultz sent back to me. I did read all the comics, although I can absolutely understand being more of a Snoopy fan than Peanuts - he's very positive, while Peanuts itself is less upbeat (although for children, there is a catharsis in seeing characters deal with the typical frustrations of life - but as I tell my husband, sometimes I just wanna be _entertained_, not necessarily _educated_! ). I haven't been to the museum but would love to go. And YES, I would love a big Tom Everhart print! I've seen a bunch pf his pieces in person (I think in Vegas), some are a bit random, I would look for something typical (one of his more straightforward, less - edgy? - pieces)
> 
> Ok, back to topic! @surfer you know you have my favorite VCA pieces everrrrr.....congratulations!!! Stunning pic!!
> 
> Since this in an "In action" thread...here is some temptation I came across a few days ago - two narrow Kwiat diamond bangles to go with my Perlee and Love - soooo tempting! I'm looking to see if there is a viable alternative to the single row diamond perlee to go with the clover and love - this is really pretty, though still not quite as good!
> 
> View attachment 4919914


Love this look!


----------



## nightbefore

Happyish said:


> A "little" over the top, but hey, I haven't been out of the house . . .


Wow this blue bracelet is very interesting! I actually have such bracelet (I think mine is thinner and motifs are placed more apart from eachother) that I got from my mom like when I was maybe 10-12 years old(?) she also has the same one but hers is thicker just like yours. In one point these bracelets were gone because of a robbery but my mom liked them so much (I think she saw them some sort of mother-daughter souvenir) that she repurchased it later but I didn’t even wear it for once yet. It is laying somewhere for maybe 10 years  I am gonna try it together with my thin love bangle. Thanks for the idea and reminding me that bracelet, I totally forgot about it


----------



## beansbeans

Notorious Pink said:


> Lol, sweetie, I'm old! I was 6 in 1978! But I promise to dig up my scrapbooks and take some pics of the drawings Mr. Schultz sent back to me. I did read all the comics, although I can absolutely understand being more of a Snoopy fan than Peanuts - he's very positive, while Peanuts itself is less upbeat (although for children, there is a catharsis in seeing characters deal with the typical frustrations of life - but as I tell my husband, sometimes I just wanna be _entertained_, not necessarily _educated_! ). I haven't been to the museum but would love to go. And YES, I would love a big Tom Everhart print! I've seen a bunch pf his pieces in person (I think in Vegas), some are a bit random, I would look for something typical (one of his more straightforward, less - edgy? - pieces)
> 
> Ok, back to topic! @surfer you know you have my favorite VCA pieces everrrrr.....congratulations!!! Stunning pic!!
> 
> Since this in an "In action" thread...here is some temptation I came across a few days ago - two narrow Kwiat diamond bangles to go with my Perlee and Love - soooo tempting! I'm looking to see if there is a viable alternative to the single row diamond perlee to go with the clover and love - this is really pretty, though still not quite as good!
> 
> View attachment 4919914



Betteridge has a one-row diamond bangle that is very similar to the perlee... 






						Pink Gold Diamond Bead Border Bangle | Betteridge
					

Thin bangle bracelet, featuring a central row of round brilliant-cut diamonds bordered by a beaded edge in polished 18k pink gold.




					www.betteridge.com


----------



## lisawhit

there's been a lot of talk regarding the perlee clover and the love bracelet....I really like this combination


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Lol, sweetie, I'm old! I was 6 in 1978! But I promise to dig up my scrapbooks and take some pics of the drawings Mr. Schultz sent back to me. I did read all the comics, although I can absolutely understand being more of a Snoopy fan than Peanuts - he's very positive, while Peanuts itself is less upbeat (although for children, there is a catharsis in seeing characters deal with the typical frustrations of life - but as I tell my husband, sometimes I just wanna be _entertained_, not necessarily _educated_! ). I haven't been to the museum but would love to go. And YES, I would love a big Tom Everhart print! I've seen a bunch pf his pieces in person (I think in Vegas), some are a bit random, I would look for something typical (one of his more straightforward, less - edgy? - pieces)
> 
> Ok, back to topic! @surfer you know you have my favorite VCA pieces everrrrr.....congratulations!!! Stunning pic!!
> 
> Since this in an "In action" thread...here is some temptation I came across a few days ago - two narrow Kwiat diamond bangles to go with my Perlee and Love - soooo tempting! I'm looking to see if there is a viable alternative to the single row diamond perlee to go with the clover and love - this is really pretty, though still not quite as good!
> 
> View attachment 4919914


Hi!  Try the Tiffany Metro bangle.  It's clean and crispy.  Very similar to the Perlee diamond bangles except with cleaner look, without the beading of the Perlee.  I actually think in some ways, it's more versatile if you wear rings as sometimes the Perlee beading doesn't go with other VCA rings such as the BTF rings. 
The Tiffany Metro comes in three widths: one, three, and five row.  

Here are the links.  Hope this helps.  And by the way, you have gorgeous pieces.  

Tiffany Metro hinged bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co. 

Tiffany Metro three-row hinged bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, medium. | Tiffany & Co. 

Tiffany Metro five-row hinged bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, medium. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Violet Bleu

surfer said:


> Out and about today with the wmop limited edition, magic earrings and 5 motifs onyx


I love how you mixed and matched everything together so cohesively! It looks really lovely! Is your Panthère the small or medium model?


----------



## Ylesiya

Christmas Garland making workshop today at VCA


----------



## oranGetRee

Ylesiya said:


> Christmas Garland making workshop today at VCA
> View attachment 4920820



Beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

willeyi said:


> Hi!  Try the Tiffany Metro bangle.  It's clean and crispy.  Very similar to the Perlee diamond bangles except with cleaner look, without the beading of the Perlee.  I actually think in some ways, it's more versatile if you wear rings as sometimes the Perlee beading doesn't go with other VCA rings such as the BTF rings.
> The Tiffany Metro comes in three widths: one, three, and five row.
> 
> Here are the links.  Hope this helps.  And by the way, you have gorgeous pieces.
> 
> Tiffany Metro hinged bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Tiffany Metro three-row hinged bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, medium. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Tiffany Metro five-row hinged bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, medium. | Tiffany & Co.


oooooh!!! (or maybe "uh oh!!!") I really like the three row!!! This is a fabulous suggestion; thank you! I always forget to check Tiffany.

And thank you for the sweet compliment!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Decided to add a malachite perlee pendant to my everyday guilloche pendant to make my casual wear more “season” appropriate. Not sure why I didn’t look into buying this sooner, but I love this little pendant!


----------



## surfer

Violet Bleu said:


> I love how you mixed and matched everything together so cohesively! It looks really lovely! Is your Panthère the small or medium model?


Hi dear I think it’s the small model! I have a tiny wrist. Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## hopiko

ohsohappy said:


> They are not really action shots but I'm posting some bracelet pictures as I promised before.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4898565


Gorgeous x 1000!  you have amazing bracelets!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> oooooh!!! (or maybe "uh oh!!!") I really like the three row!!! This is a fabulous suggestion; thank you! I always forget to check Tiffany.
> 
> And thank you for the sweet compliment!


How about a custom bangle made to match the perlee exactly?  I know not the same but here is my signature with my tennis bracelet. Maybe 10-15 pointers?

And...speaking of Snoopy, look what I dug up from my cleaning and purging adventures. One of my favorite pillowcases from my childhood. I pulled it out to use.


----------



## Venessa84

After getting my 2020 pendant extended, I now realize I much prefer this length. Here’s me picking up my lengthened 2019 pendant


----------



## LucyMadrid

Alhambra bracelet to wear with the watch


----------



## hers4eva

gorgeous set 

would love to see a close up shot of your lovely bracelets together.





EpiFanatic said:


> How about a custom bangle made to match the perlee exactly?  I know not the same but here is my signature with my tennis bracelet. Maybe 10-15 pointers?
> 
> And...speaking of Snoopy, look what I dug up from my cleaning and purging adventures. One of my favorite pillowcases from my childhood. I pulled it out to use.
> 
> View attachment 4921804
> View attachment 4921805


----------



## xsimplicity




----------



## J_love_Chanel

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 4922450


This is absolutely gorgeous! With my recent addition of clover bracelet, I was thinking of adding the matching ring but actually your photo has tempted me to look into the necklace which I was never drawn to previously.


----------



## xsimplicity

J_love_Chanel said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous! With my recent addition of clover bracelet, I was thinking of adding the matching ring but actually your photo has tempted me to look into the necklace which I was never drawn to previously.



It’s my favorite necklace! And, the one that I get the most compliments on. It’s simple and classic, but with a bit of an edge. I love it so much that I’m contemplating buying the Bvlgari version, the Bzero1 necklace.


----------



## JewelryLover101

surfer said:


> Out and about today with the wmop limited edition, magic earrings and 5 motifs onyx


I love your rings in this photo!  May I ask what brand?


----------



## eternallove4bag

So pretty! I tried to resist and find alternatives for the single row diamond perlee bracelet for a long time! It’s futile! The single row diamond perlee bracelet got inside my skin and in the end I got it to stack with my perlee clover bracelet! And not a second of regret honestly! The two bracelets go together like peanut butter and jam! Very expensive peanut butter and jam but you get the picture



Notorious Pink said:


> Lol, sweetie, I'm old! I was 6 in 1978! But I promise to dig up my scrapbooks and take some pics of the drawings Mr. Schultz sent back to me. I did read all the comics, although I can absolutely understand being more of a Snoopy fan than Peanuts - he's very positive, while Peanuts itself is less upbeat (although for children, there is a catharsis in seeing characters deal with the typical frustrations of life - but as I tell my husband, sometimes I just wanna be _entertained_, not necessarily _educated_! ). I haven't been to the museum but would love to go. And YES, I would love a big Tom Everhart print! I've seen a bunch pf his pieces in person (I think in Vegas), some are a bit random, I would look for something typical (one of his more straightforward, less - edgy? - pieces)
> 
> Ok, back to topic! @surfer you know you have my favorite VCA pieces everrrrr.....congratulations!!! Stunning pic!!
> 
> Since this in an "In action" thread...here is some temptation I came across a few days ago - two narrow Kwiat diamond bangles to go with my Perlee and Love - soooo tempting! I'm looking to see if there is a viable alternative to the single row diamond perlee to go with the clover and love - this is really pretty, though still not quite as good!
> 
> View attachment 4919914


----------



## chanelbee23

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 4922450


Gorgeous!
This is the problem I have every time I visit this forum - I see sooo many beautiful things on here that look so nice worn irl (vs the pictures on the website) and my wishlist gets longer and longer!


----------



## Grande Latte

Rami00 said:


> Just received these pics from my SA! So pretty!



Wow. love the blue one. Somehow it stands out and has that "surprise" factor. The white would be easier to match. Both are gorgeous.


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> How about a custom bangle made to match the perlee exactly?  I know not the same but here is my signature with my tennis bracelet. Maybe 10-15 pointers?
> 
> And...speaking of Snoopy, look what I dug up from my cleaning and purging adventures. One of my favorite pillowcases from my childhood. I pulled it out to use.
> 
> View attachment 4921804
> View attachment 4921805


Loooooooove both!!! Thank you for the suggestion! And for Snoopy, too!


----------



## innerpeace85

EpiFanatic said:


> How about a custom bangle made to match the perlee exactly?  I know not the same but here is my signature with my tennis bracelet. Maybe 10-15 pointers?
> 
> And...speaking of Snoopy, look what I dug up from my cleaning and purging adventures. One of my favorite pillowcases from my childhood. I pulled it out to use.
> 
> View attachment 4921804
> View attachment 4921805


Love the blanket with Linus!!


----------



## oranGetRee

At work!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Running errands today. I’ve finally started to experiment on the many ways to wear the 16 motif and I think this one is my fav. Sort of a modern take on a piece that’s not super wearable for every day. My holiday pendant still isn’t back from getting engraved but I plan to sub out the Frivole for it.


----------



## ayshaa

Not really "in action" photos but some bag + jewelry coordination 






Bottega Veneta bags with VCA jewelry both makes a great statement pieces 
I am loving the white gold and hoping to add more in my collection such as white gold with onyx!


----------



## nightbefore

It is incredibly hard to make a photo of this necklace so it is a bit blurry, it was moving non-stop while I was trying to make a selfie


----------



## nicole0612

nightbefore said:


> It is incredibly hard to make a photo of this necklace so it is a bit blurry, it was moving non-stop while I was trying to make a selfie
> 
> View attachment 4929639


What a fresh and youthful look! I love it.


----------



## nicole0612

Inspired by the sweetest member here who just received her rock crystal 20, I wore my linked bracelet version today.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Inspired by the sweetest member here who just received her rock crystal 20, I wore my linked bracelet version today.


I love the 15 motif length it hits at the best spot! Beautiful piece(s)!


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> I love the 15 motif length it hits at the best spot! Beautiful piece(s)!


Thank you! I love the 15 motif length as well. I always thought I had to stick to the 15 length since I am not very tall, but once I got my first 20, I realized it is so beautiful.


----------



## nightbefore

nicole0612 said:


> What a fresh and youthful look! I love it.



Thank you . Loving your modshot with rock crystal!


----------



## Rockerchic

frivole BTF ring and signature perlee bracelet. Since they are both shiny gold surfaces, i think they pair really nicely together.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Rockerchic said:


> frivole BTF ring and signature perlee bracelet. Since they are both shiny gold surfaces, i think they pair really nicely together.
> View attachment 4930338


OMG I love both of your pieces. Does the Frivole ring scratch badly? I’ve been wanting both the earrings and the ring but always have been scared of the ring scratching.


----------



## Rockerchic

nycmamaofone said:


> OMG I love both of your pieces. Does the Frivole ring scratch badly? I’ve been wanting both the earrings and the ring but always have been scared of the ring scratching.


I just got it so I’m not sure. Hope others will chime in. Probably does but I just couldn’t resist it. All my other pieces have been Alhambra.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Rockerchic said:


> frivole BTF ring and signature perlee bracelet. Since they are both shiny gold surfaces, i think they pair really nicely together.
> View attachment 4930338


Absolutely gorgeous!!  This BTF may need to go on my SO wants list in WG.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Butterflies from the mirror


----------



## Ylesiya

Guilloche paired with PG Schlumberger


----------



## hopiko

Perlee clover with my new pave Hermes CDC!


----------



## hers4eva

hopiko said:


> Perlee clover with my new pave Hermes CDC!



 so stunning


----------



## chocolateolive

Debating on whether to keep the one row diamond perlee on my left or right wrist stack


----------



## 7777777

chocolateolive said:


> Debating on whether to keep the one row diamond perlee on my left or right wrist stack
> 
> View attachment 4933292
> View attachment 4933293



I prefer it on the right


----------



## oranGetRee

I tried attaching a gold chain to my 5 motif bracelet. It becomes a choker! I love the look and no one can tell it’s actually a bracelet.


----------



## gagabag




----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Gift for my 30th. Love it, never thought I’d find an all gold no diamonds piece so attractive 
This RG hue is great, hope it won’t fade


----------



## lisawhit

chocolateolive said:


> Debating on whether to keep the one row diamond perlee on my left or right wrist stack
> 
> View attachment 4933292
> View attachment 4933293


----------



## lisawhit

I vote for Right


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi Everyone,
This is not my action shot (camera shy here), but I was googling and found some great ideas for Perlee Couleurs and bangle stacks I thought I would share.  Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4933387



Is the perlee tq pendant rounded on two sides or half moon shaped like the earrings dear? I just got the earrings and wondering if I shouId also get the pendant. Forgot to look last time I was there


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> Is the perlee tq pendant rounded on two sides or half moon shaped like the earrings dear? I just got the earrings and wondering if I shouId also get the pendant. Forgot to look last time I was there
> 
> View attachment 4937921


Merry Christmas, my dear! Hope you’ve been well away from the clusters there! 
The pendant is exactly the same as the earrings and very nice to go with the earrings! x


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> Merry Christmas, my dear! Hope you’ve been well away from the clusters there!
> The pendant is exactly the same as the earrings and very nice to go with the earrings! x


Merry Christmas to you also dear! All good here for now, apart from the fact that I have more VCA on my Wishlist again hehe. 

Will you also be getting the tq perlee earrings?


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> Merry Christmas to you also dear! All good here for now, apart from the fact that I have more VCA on my Wishlist again hehe.
> 
> Will you also be getting the tq perlee earrings?


I got the set last year as I ordered them unseen and wanted them to match well. I didn’t get the matching ring as I was unsure how it’ll last with constant handwashing. Little did I know that it would be more relevant this year, haha


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## DR2014

surfer said:


> Is the perlee tq pendant rounded on two sides or half moon shaped like the earrings dear? I just got the earrings and wondering if I shouId also get the pendant. Forgot to look last time I was there
> 
> View attachment 4937921


@surfer, I love your rings as well! Can you tell us about them?


----------



## surfer

DR2014 said:


> @surfer, I love your rings as well! Can you tell us about them?



Oh I got one from a jewelry shop in seattle and the other one (the bottom one) is custom made from my family jeweler  happy to share more via pm!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Last gift of 2020 to myself: MA GMOP! So glad that VCA modified this pendant with a 3rd jump ring for us shorter girls. I’m 5’3” and it’s hitting right under the chest area which is exactly where I had hoped for.


----------



## SerenaRandy

My VCA in action! perlee rings in carnelian, yellow gold, small and medium. And my bulgari doppio blue agate


----------



## etudes




----------



## SerenaRandy

VCA sweets


----------



## Bagaholic222

SerenaRandy said:


> VCA sweets


May I ask how you find the 6 motif sweet alhambra bracelet?  Do you wear it daily and is it relatively 'care-free'?  I've been meaning to go in to the store to try it but it is closed due to the lock down.


----------



## Bisoux78

My HP came out to lunch today


----------



## am2022

10 motif MOP gold chain with extender !


----------



## LOYER

[QUOTE = "Bagaholic222, message: 34240672, membre: 646826"]
Puis-je vous demander comment vous trouvez le bracelet 6 motifs Sweet Alhambra? Le portez-vous tous les jours et est-il relativement «sans souci»? J'avais l'intention d'aller au magasin pour l'essayer, mais il est fermé en raison du verrouillage.
[/CITATION]
Bonjour, je le porte pratiquement 24 h sur 24 depuis 3 ans et je n'ai aucun problème. C'est un indispensable à mon avis.


----------



## nightbefore

Wrong post


----------



## LucyMadrid

Bisoux78 said:


> My HP came out to lunch today


Congratulations and enjoy it!!!


----------



## 880

nightbefore said:


> It is incredibly hard to make a photo of this necklace so it is a bit blurry, it was moving non-stop while I was trying to make a selfie
> 
> View attachment 4929639


Love this! Congrats!


----------



## nightbefore

@880 thank you!


----------



## am2022

I was going to combine my guilloche 10 with MOP 10 but decided to just add 12 inches extender to my MOP to preserve the guilloche as I was going to wear my hair down anyways ! 
Happy new year VCA ladies !


----------



## chocolateolive

Took off my perlee for a workout since it’s popped off once before


----------



## DS2006

Onyx pave VA bracelet...


----------



## floridamama

DS2006 said:


> Onyx pave VA bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 4945804


I love your outfit! Your bracelet is just the perfect accent!!!


----------



## DS2006

floridamama said:


> I love your outfit! Your bracelet is just the perfect accent!!!


Thanks so much! I tend to wear a lot of black with various sweaters in the fall and winter, so I think I will get a lot of use from the bracelet!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Onyx pave VA bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 4945804


This is beautiful and looks great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## TankerToad

Attached my 20 motif WG Onyx with the WG Diamond Onyx bracelet 
Underpinning Wolford top for a dark suit- a little VCA bling to get ready for my crazy upcoming week to start 2021.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4947515
> View attachment 4947514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached my 20 motif WG Onyx with the WG Diamond Onyx bracelet
> Underpinning Wolford top for a dark suit- a little VCA bling to get ready for my crazy upcoming week to start 2021.


My heart skipped a beat! This is stunning! I am not a huge white gold person but all these gorgeous photos of white gold VCA are really tempting me lately.  How am I ever going to narrow down my wish list when it constantly keeps changing every time I look at all these beautiful action photos !?


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4947515
> View attachment 4947514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached my 20 motif WG Onyx with the WG Diamond Onyx bracelet
> Underpinning Wolford top for a dark suit- a little VCA bling to get ready for my crazy upcoming week to start 2021.



Gorgeous!!! Love!!!!


----------



## DS2006

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4947515
> View attachment 4947514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached my 20 motif WG Onyx with the WG Diamond Onyx bracelet
> Underpinning Wolford top for a dark suit- a little VCA bling to get ready for my crazy upcoming week to start 2021.



Gosh, so pretty!!! Makes me want the 20! Come on and add the wg onyx 20, VCA!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4947515
> View attachment 4947514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached my 20 motif WG Onyx with the WG Diamond Onyx bracelet
> Underpinning Wolford top for a dark suit- a little VCA bling to get ready for my crazy upcoming week to start 2021.


Hi!  This looks so gorgeous on you!  I love WG, and have the WG MOP set (20 motif, earrings, 5 motif bracelet). I am going to get another set, but I dismissed black onyx because I thought it would be too much black and harsh near my face.  Your photos are making me rethink onyx! 

I showed my husband your photos and he immediately said “get this black color, it looks great on her!” (he calls the stones colors). 

It looks beautiful on you and is very striking!


----------



## TankerToad

willeyi said:


> Hi!  This looks so gorgeous on you!  I love WG, and have the WG MOP set (20 motif, earrings, 5 motif bracelet). I am going to get another set, but I dismissed black onyx because I thought it would be too much black and harsh near my face.  Your photos are making me rethink onyx!
> 
> I showed my husband your photos and he immediately said “get this black color, it looks great on her!” (he calls the stones colors).
> 
> It looks beautiful on you and is very striking!


Well thank your sweet husband for me! I love this NYC black and white gold VCA combo! 
I have VCA SO earrings to match - so much love for this combo


----------



## ThisVNchick

TankerToad said:


> Well thank your sweet husband for me! I love this NYC black and white gold VCA combo!
> I have VCA SO earrings to match - so much love for this combo


I’m not a WG fan but those earrings


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> Well thank your sweet husband for me! I love this NYC black and white gold VCA combo!
> I have VCA SO earrings to match - so much love for this combo


Beautiful!  Those look great on you.  I wish I could pull off dangling earrings.  I am more a simple stud person... think Vintage Alhambra or the Small Frivole WG pave which I plan to pick up during my next visit to the boutique.  I may try on a two motif earring just for kicks... your photo inspired me, but I know it won't work for me.   

Do you by chance also have the Chalcedony set?  That was my other choice for a WG Alhambra set.  If you have both, do you prefer one over the other?  I am all about long necklaces, 34" or longer, and I can visualize your oynx worn long... what a nice pop of color!  

Thank you for sharing these lovely photos.


----------



## lisawhit

TankerToad said:


> Well thank your sweet husband for me! I love this NYC black and white gold VCA combo!
> I have VCA SO earrings to match - so much love for this combo


PERFECTION


----------



## Rockerchic

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4947515
> View attachment 4947514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached my 20 motif WG Onyx with the WG Diamond Onyx bracelet
> Underpinning Wolford top for a dark suit- a little VCA bling to get ready for my crazy upcoming week to start 2021.


This is gorgeous! Never wanted onyx and WG before but now I WANT!!!


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4947515
> View attachment 4947514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached my 20 motif WG Onyx with the WG Diamond Onyx bracelet
> Underpinning Wolford top for a dark suit- a little VCA bling to get ready for my crazy upcoming week to start 2021.


I love this on you! You look amazing! It will definitely bolster you for a crazy week! Zi also love your SO onyx pave earrings! They are so magical and elegant! 
@willeyi, I think a  two motif earring would be so much fun with your 20 motifs! They would swing! I also adore your DH’s reaction! Hope you try the chalcedony soon!
@DS2006, I love the onyx pave bracelet on you and your black grey and cream dress. the combination is lovely and the texture is gorgeous!
ITA with @Rockerchic! Fortunately, a new year may allow leeway to the adjustment of future wish lists.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Well thank your sweet husband for me! I love this NYC black and white gold VCA combo!
> I have VCA SO earrings to match - so much love for this combo


Your photos continue to inspire me....tempted to request a pg version of these


----------



## 911snowball

NP, that is a spectacular idea!


----------



## Notorious Pink

911snowball said:


> NP, that is a spectacular idea!


----------



## Rockysmom

My rose gold stack for today


----------



## lisawhit

Vintage alhambra diamond pendant and earrings, yellow gold


----------



## may3545

lisawhit said:


> Vintage alhambra diamond pendant and earrings, yellow gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952257


Gorgeous! I have the same set, reminds me to wear them as well!


----------



## cafecreme15

Lazy day on the couch with a heating pad and mini frivole. Darn at-home yoga workouts...


----------



## mmgoodies

The turtle came home with me today


----------



## mmgoodies

I also tried these 2 on while in boutique today, I like the 5 row perlee a lot more than I thought I would (5 row is size small, single row diamond is extra small, my wrist is about 13.5cm)


----------



## oceanblueapril

turquoise and tiger eye, love both color dearly!


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## Mali_

mmgoodies said:


> The turtle came home with me today
> 
> View attachment 4954452


I’m buying malachite — this is so pretty


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Rockysmom said:


> My rose gold stack for today


Oof! I was actually thinking about the Cartier JUC and asked in the Cartier thread if any other brands would go with the JUC (I was mostly asking about VCA since I only own VCA HAHA) and this makes me want to try it with my 5 motif bracelet!


----------



## Rockysmom

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Oof! I was actually thinking about the Cartier JUC and asked in the Cartier thread if any other brands would go with the JUC (I was mostly asking about VCA since I only own VCA HAHA) and this makes me want to try it with my 5 motif bracelet!


Yes, Hermès goes well with Cartier!


----------



## 880

@Rockysmom, I love your gorgeous stack of Cartier, Hermes, and VCA!
@mmgoodies, your turtle is adorable and 8 love the bracelets!
Six motif necklace, Belperron corne earrings, covetures de tenue CSGM, wolford sweater


@911snowball, thank you so much for your kind compliment! Hugs
thank you @Mali_, hope to see your action pic soon! Also congrats on the 20 motif!
@slyeee, I love the magic size (vintage is a bit too small on my frame) and I think it looks great layered with your infinity necklace. Your Fiancée has great taste!
@couturequeen, happy milestone birthday! I love your earrings!  I totally agree with you and @DS2006 re the importance of picking your own birthday gifts.


----------



## 911snowball

880. the colors of this ensemble work so beautifully together with your gorgeous necklace!


----------



## LucyMadrid

mmgoodies said:


> The turtle came home with me today
> 
> View attachment 4954452


The turtle looks lovely! Congratulatios.


----------



## slyeee

So excited to join VCA family.
Fiancé chose Magic, but I asked for Vintage. The vintage was too tight on my chubby neck , but I was able to swap it out. Should have gone with his pick, oh wells, lesson learned and here it is!!!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

slyeee said:


> So excited to join VCA family.
> Fiancé chose Magic, but I asked for Vintage. The vintage was too tight on my chubby neck , but I was able to swap it out. Should have gone with his pick, oh wells, lesson learned and here it is!!!
> View attachment 4958900



Perfect choice! This is on my wishlist too. Enjoy!


----------



## slyeee

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Perfect choice! This is on my wishlist too. Enjoy!


Thank you! I have a new problem. Now I gotta catch em all like Pokémon.


----------



## Mali_

880 said:


> @Rockysmom, I love your gorgeous stack of Cartier, Hermes, and VCA!
> @mmgoodies, your turtle is adorable and 8 love the bracelets!
> Six motif necklace, Belperron corne earrings, covetures de tenue CSGM, wolford sweater
> View attachment 4957201
> 
> @911snowball, thank you so much for your kind compliment! Hugs


just bought this 6 motif....it looks great with the H scarf....


----------



## Mali_

This is lovely - I have finally seen the green light - I’m waiting on a 20 motif to come in. 


slyeee said:


> So excited to join VCA family.
> Fiancé chose Magic, but I asked for Vintage. The vintage was too tight on my chubby neck , but I was able to swap it out. Should have gone with his pick, oh wells, lesson learned and here it is!!!
> View attachment 4958900


----------



## mmgoodies

Looks great! I like your tiffany infinity necklace too!



slyeee said:


> So excited to join VCA family.
> Fiancé chose Magic, but I asked for Vintage. The vintage was too tight on my chubby neck , but I was able to swap it out. Should have gone with his pick, oh wells, lesson learned and here it is!!!
> View attachment 4958900


----------



## VCA21

Mali_ said:


> just bought this 6 motif....it looks great with the H scarf....


Waiting patiently for mine (6 motif) and hope to see your mod shots, pretty please?


----------



## Mali_

VCA21 said:


> Waiting patiently for mine (6 motif) and hope to see your mod shots, pretty please?


I have to update my family pic soon but traveling right now.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love this stack!


----------



## Rockysmom

mmgoodies said:


> The turtle came home with me today
> 
> View attachment 4954452


Love! Love this stack, I love turtles. Congrats


----------



## 100700




----------



## couturequeen

Celebrated a milestone birthday and highly recommend making the day what you want it to be and picking your own presents. No disappointments! I’m planning to celebrate all year with a mix of vintage and current pieces, one representing each decade. First piece is here!


----------



## chromemilou

slyeee said:


> So excited to join VCA family.
> Fiancé chose Magic, but I asked for Vintage. The vintage was too tight on my chubby neck , but I was able to swap it out. Should have gone with his pick, oh wells, lesson learned and here it is!!!
> View attachment 4958900


The green color looks gorgeous on you! Great choice.


----------



## DS2006

couturequeen said:


> Celebrated a milestone birthday and highly recommend making the day what you want it to be and picking your own presents. No disappointments! I’m planning to celebrate all year with a mix of vintage and current pieces, one representing each decade. First piece is here!



Happy birthday and beautiful earrings!!! I am 100% with you on choosing our own gifts! That's the sure way to get exactly what we want!


----------



## HADASSA

couturequeen said:


> Celebrated a milestone birthday and highly recommend making the day what you want it to be and picking your own presents. No disappointments! I’m planning to celebrate all year with a mix of vintage and current pieces, one representing each decade. First piece is here!


~~Happy Birthday~~ Enjoy in the best of health, love and happiness.


----------



## Ylesiya

Still trying to play around with the yellow butterfly pairing with some Tiffany


----------



## JewelryLover101

couturequeen said:


> Celebrated a milestone birthday and highly recommend making the day what you want it to be and picking your own presents. No disappointments! I’m planning to celebrate all year with a mix of vintage and current pieces, one representing each decade. First piece is here!


Happy Birthday! These are beautiful! Are they Chanel? I don’t think I’ve seen the non-pave version of their Camellia earrings!


----------



## DA Club

I’m a little obsessed with stacking bracelets and love playing with different combos. My stack yesterday, left and right arms, taken at different locations but on same day. I love the MOP and Lucky charms bracelets!


----------



## Rockysmom

DA Club said:


> I’m a little obsessed with stacking bracelets and love playing with different combos. My stack yesterday, left and right arms, taken at different locations but on same day. I love the MOP and Lucky charms bracelets!
> 
> View attachment 4965987
> View attachment 4965988


Loving your diamond Kelly’s! On my wish list


----------



## Coco.lover

Ladies with the Alhambra bracelet, did you guys get some links removed? I just bought my bracelet on Tuesday and it’s a bit big. Wondering if I should get links removed


----------



## hopiko

DA Club said:


> I’m a little obsessed with stacking bracelets and love playing with different combos. My stack yesterday, left and right arms, taken at different locations but on same day. I love the MOP and Lucky charms bracelets!
> 
> View attachment 4965987
> View attachment 4965988


Two gorgeous stacks!  LOVE 'em!!!!


----------



## hopiko

Coco.lover said:


> Ladies with the Alhambra bracelet, did you guys get some links removed? I just bought my bracelet on Tuesday and it’s a bit big. Wondering if I should get links removed


Yes, I always have 2 links (4 ovals) removed.  The bracelet is still loose but can't slide over my hand!  In normal times, it takes about a week or two!


----------



## couturequeen

JewelryLover101 said:


> Happy Birthday! These are beautiful! Are they Chanel? I don’t think I’ve seen the non-pave version of their Camellia earrings!


No, they’re an old VCA design!


----------



## BigAkoya

Coco.lover said:


> Ladies with the Alhambra bracelet, did you guys get some links removed? I just bought my bracelet on Tuesday and it’s a bit big. Wondering if I should get links removed


Me too. Two links (four hoops) removed.  And be sure to remind the SA you want those two links back.  They usually give them back, but just in case.


----------



## Catkillian

oceanblueapril said:


> Arm candy
> 
> View attachment 4838801
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838806


Hi! Love the stacks. Is your perlee in yellow gold or rose?


----------



## oceanblueapril

Catkillian said:


> Hi! Love the stacks. Is your perlee in yellow gold or rose?


It is rosegold


----------



## Rockysmom

Coco.lover said:


> Ladies with the Alhambra bracelet, did you guys get some links removed? I just bought my bracelet on Tuesday and it’s a bit big. Wondering if I should get links removed


I sent my three bracelets in for 4 links to be removed. I like them to fit tight.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Being super extra for my grocery run today


----------



## 336

Sunday chill


----------



## J_love_Chanel

ThisVNchick said:


> Being super extra for my grocery run today
> 
> View attachment 4967900


OMG!! Love the combination of MOP and tiger eye! I have recently tried on these two in 20 motifs together and absolutely loved it! Looking so gorgeous!


----------



## angelz629

ThisVNchick said:


> Being super extra for my grocery run today
> 
> View attachment 4967900


Love it! What lengths are those?


----------



## ThisVNchick

angelz629 said:


> Love it! What lengths are those?


It’s a 20 MOP + 10 TE


----------



## oceanblueapril

tiger eye and mop 10 motif


----------



## TankerToad

Coco.lover said:


> Ladies with the Alhambra bracelet, did you guys get some links removed? I just bought my bracelet on Tuesday and it’s a bit big. Wondering if I should get links removed


I have super tiny wrists but I leave my Alhambra bracelets in original size - and wear them loose. But I always add the 2 inch length to my Alhambra necklaces - it’s all personal  preference !!


----------



## DR2014

TankerToad said:


> I have super tiny wrists but I leave my Alhambra bracelets in original size - and wear them loose. But I always add the 2 inch length to my Alhambra necklaces - it’s all personal  preference !!


Oh thank you, I didn't know you could add length to the necklaces! Great to know. It will be a very long time before I can buy one, but when I tried the 20 motif on the other day, I didn't love the length and wished it was a bit longer.


----------



## TankerToad

DR2014 said:


> Oh thank you, I didn't know you could add length to the necklaces! Great to know. It will be a very long time before I can buy one, but when I tried the 20 motif on the other day, I didn't love the length and wished it was a bit longer.


VCA will add up to 2 inches free


----------



## mikimoto007

couturequeen said:


> Celebrated a milestone birthday and highly recommend making the day what you want it to be and picking your own presents. No disappointments! I’m planning to celebrate all year with a mix of vintage and current pieces, one representing each decade. First piece is here!



Ooh, are these Chanel Camellias? Lusted after this pendant for a long time..


----------



## 100700




----------



## xmktn

ThisVNchick said:


> Being super extra for my grocery run today
> 
> View attachment 4967900


I love it! Where else would be be going to these days with lockdown?


----------



## ThisVNchick

xmktn said:


> I love it! Where else would be be going to these days with lockdown?



I don't know but any chance I get, I am going out like it's my birthday!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

100700 said:


> View attachment 4971771
> View attachment 4971772


Love your stack!! How do you like the butterfly  bracelet?! Do you wear it everyday? How’s the wear and tear with the turquoise? It’s on my wish list! thank you!!


----------



## lisawhit

Yellow gold 5 motifs and yellow gold perlee clover bracelets


----------



## HADASSA

lisawhit said:


> Yellow gold 5 motifs and yellow gold perlee clover bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973777
> View attachment 4973777


Loving everything in this pic


----------



## 911snowball

lisawhit, the classics always work!


----------



## Violetsandcoco

One of my favorite VCA pieces - the two butterfly ring!  First photo is totally staged....second is more of the "action" shot with a cuff that is NOT mine, but I would love to get in WG.  I think the butterflies would love a CC lion friend


----------



## jenaps

Violetsandcoco said:


> One of my favorite VCA pieces - the two butterfly ring!  First photo is totally staged....second is more of the "action" shot with a cuff that is NOT mine, but I would love to get in WG.  I think the butterflies would love a CC lion friend


So nice!  Did your SA ever respond to your Alhambra sugilite request?


----------



## Violetsandcoco

@jenaps- You remember  !  I did bring it up and she admitted it would be a challenge, so I decided to wait because I had something else I was asking for (onyx pure Alhambra 14 motif in the white gold...ordered, but still waiting for it to arrive) and I wanted to that first.  I will definitely try again if I think it’s a good time to ask!


----------



## jenaps

Violetsandcoco said:


> @jenaps- You remember  !  I did bring it up and she admitted it would be a challenge, so I decided to wait because I had something else I was asking for (onyx pure Alhambra 14 motif in the white gold...ordered, but still waiting for it to arrive) and I wanted to that first.  I will definitely try again if I think it’s a good time to ask!


Ohhhh can’t wait to see the 14 too!  And she didn’t say no to the sugilite so that’s good news too!


----------



## BigAkoya

Violetsandcoco said:


> One of my favorite VCA pieces - the two butterfly ring!  First photo is totally staged....second is more of the "action" shot with a cuff that is NOT mine, but I would love to get in WG.  I think the butterflies would love a CC lion friend


Hi!  May I ask what stone the butterfly is? It looks blue/purple, but I don't recall VCA doing a blue (sapphire) or purple (tanzanite?) stone.  I would love something in blue as I'm not a fan of the other stone options (yellow/pink sapphire).  Is this a new gemstone that added?  I don't see it on the website either. Does it also come with the matching earrings where one is diamond and the other is the gemstone?  That would be a nice set (I like sets).


----------



## Violetsandcoco




----------



## Violetsandcoco

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  May I ask what stone the butterfly is? It looks blue/purple, but I don't recall VCA doing a blue (sapphire) or purple (tanzanite?) stone.  I would love something in blue as I'm not a fan of the other stone options (yellow/pink sapphire).  Is this a new gemstone that added?  I don't see it on the website either. Does it also come with the matching earrings where one is diamond and the other is the gemstone?  That would be a nice set (I like sets).


Hi - it's purple sapphire.....I asked for amethyst because purple is my favorite color, but was told they don't work with that stone because the quality wasn't good enough, lol.  This ring was actually from about 10 years ago (2011) and I had to order it so there is no set.  The closest they have to blue right now is the blue lapis.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Hello VCA friends! A pic of one of my perlée clover earrings in white gold.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello VCA friends! A pic of one of my perlée clover earrings in white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4976569


gorgeous! i haven’t seen many pics of these earrings, especially in white gold. these are beautiful, how have you been liking them?


----------



## LucyMadrid

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> gorgeous! i haven’t seen many pics of these earrings, especially in white gold. these are beautiful, how have you been liking them?


Well, in fact I have bought them recently. I want to match them with my bracelet and wear these  pieces with the Alhambra necklace in white gold and mother of pearl.


----------



## LucyMadrid

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello VCA friends! A pic of one of my perlée clover earrings in white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4976569


Hello, VCA family! And there is the result : Perlée clover earrings mixing with Alhambra necklace in white gold. I think it's a good match. Do you agree?


----------



## BigAkoya

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello, VCA family! And there is the result : Perlée clover earrings mixing with Alhambra necklace in white gold. I think it's a good match. Do you agree?
> 
> View attachment 4981673


It looks beautiful together!  I don't recall seeing the MOP and pave combo as a necklace option.  I have the all MOP in a 20 motif and would love a MOP and pave combo in a 20 motif.  Was yours a limited edition or a special order?  

It looks gorgeous on you and will go super with your Clover bangle.  Congratulations!


----------



## 911snowball

LucyMadrid, I am right there with BigAkoya, I LOVE the necklace. This is a spectacular mix. Asking if this was an SO because your photo is on the way to my SA right now asking if I can order. This!  I have the 20 yg pave/guilloche which I adore and I would love a wg option along the same lines. The earrings are beautiful and they compliment the necklace so well, really loving this.  Thank you so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

BigAkoya said:


> It looks beautiful together!  I don't recall seeing the MOP and pave combo as a necklace option.  I have the all MOP in a 20 motif and would love a MOP and pave combo in a 20 motif.  Was yours a limited edition or a special order?
> 
> It looks gorgeous on you and will go super with your Clover bangle.  Congratulations!


Thanks! The necklace was a present from my husband, I don't know If It is a special edition, and I don't think he asked about...There is a web "Vestiaire Collective", I think they sell preloved VCA jellewery an some vintage items.

I had the necklace a bit enlarged. Bye and thanks a lot!


----------



## LucyMadrid

911snowball said:


> LucyMadrid, I am right there with BigAkoya, I LOVE the necklace. This is a spectacular mix. Asking if this was an SO because your photo is on the way to my SA right now asking if I can order. This!  I have the 20 yg pave/guilloche which I adore and I would love a wg option along the same lines. The earrings are beautiful and they compliment the necklace so well, really loving this.  Thank you so much for sharing!!!!


Congratulations for your jewellery items! I think my reply for BigAkoya may also be a reply for you!  Thanks!!

Now I am thinking about a Cartier bangle together with my perlée clover bracelet.


----------



## smile10281

Hello all, I am relatively new to VCA but am quickly becoming obsessed. I have greatly enjoyed seeing all your lovely pieces and modeling shots! Here is a tiny contribution from me: magic alhambra long necklace, single motif in GMOP. I love how much the colors in the stone change depending on the lighting and angles and color of my tops.


----------



## LucyMadrid

smile10281 said:


> Hello all, I am relatively new to VCA but am quickly becoming obsessed. I have greatly enjoyed seeing all your lovely pieces and modeling shots! Here is a tiny contribution from me: magic alhambra long necklace, single motif in GMOP. I love how much the colors in the stone change depending on the lighting and angles and color of my tops.


Beautiful item! Congratulations!!


----------



## smile10281

LucyMadrid said:


> Beautiful item! Congratulations!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## LucyMadrid

BigAkoya said:


> It looks beautiful together!  I don't recall seeing the MOP and pave combo as a necklace option.  I have the all MOP in a 20 motif and would love a MOP and pave combo in a 20 motif.  Was yours a limited edition or a special order?
> 
> It looks gorgeous on you and will go super with your Clover bangle.  Congratulations!


How  do you use your 20 motif necklace? I would LOVE one with the 20 motifs in different colors but I wonder If It could be a bit "too much" if you wear it on a normal, daily way. Thanks!!

Of course, if you include 10 motifs in pave, that must be gorgeous.


----------



## LucyMadrid

911snowball said:


> LucyMadrid, I am right there with BigAkoya, I LOVE the necklace. This is a spectacular mix. Asking if this was an SO because your photo is on the way to my SA right now asking if I can order. This!  I have the 20 yg pave/guilloche which I adore and I would love a wg option along the same lines. The earrings are beautiful and they compliment the necklace so well, really loving this.  Thank you so much for sharing!!!!


I see you Also own a 20 motif necklace. I am not very tall, and although I adore the 20 motif necklace, I am not sure this long  would suit me.


----------



## BigAkoya

LucyMadrid said:


> How  do you use your 20 motif necklace? I would LOVE one with the 20 motifs in different colors but I wonder If It could be a bit "too much" if you wear it on a normal, daily way. Thanks!!
> 
> Of course, if you include 10 motifs in pave, that must be gorgeous.


Hi!  I have the WG MOP 20 motif, the Vintage MOP earrings, and matching 5 motif bracelet as my set. I like to wear sets with the highlight being the long necklace.   I love long necklaces.  I think it gives an elegant lean look.
I wear my set with casual clothes all the time.  My look I shoot for casual elegance, so think classic cashmere sweater, skinny jeans and flat knee high boots now as it is winter.  Then for summer, it’s a top with white skinny jeans or skinny Bermuda shorts and either the Chanel ballet flats or espadrilles. Classic casual. 

I like the swing of a long necklace and I wear the earrings and bracelet together.  I then top it off with one blingy ring on my right hand.  

The WG MOP goes with almost everything.  The 20 MOP is neutral, yet because the chain is 34” long with a lot of motifs, it makes a statement which is what I like. 

And yes, I think two 20 motif necklaces would be amazing.  I am looking at adding either a chalcedony or black onyx set this year. I like to stack long necklaces.  I have long Mikimoto pearl strands that I wear together, typically two strands together or one big strand.  For earrrings, I wear just plain pearl studs as I like the focal point to be the long necklaces.  

I think if you also like long necklaces, the MOP is a great everyday stone.  I think colorful stones are gorgeous, but it can be tough to match it to outfits.  So if you are thinking of getting a 20 to wear often, my vote would be MOP.  

I hope that helps.


----------



## LucyMadrid

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I have the WG MOP 20 motif, the Vintage MOP earrings, and matching 5 motif bracelet as my set. I like to wear sets with the highlight being the long necklace.   I love long necklaces.  I think it gives an elegant lean look.
> I wear my set with casual clothes all the time.  My look I shoot for casual elegance, so think classic cashmere sweater, skinny jeans and flat knee high boots now as it is winter.  Then for summer, it’s a top with white skinny jeans or skinny Bermuda shorts and either the Chanel ballet flats or espadrilles. Classic casual.
> 
> I like the swing of a long necklace and I wear the earrings and bracelet together.  I then top it off with one blingy ring on my right hand.
> 
> The WG MOP goes with almost everything.  The 20 MOP is neutral, yet because the chain is 34” long with a lot of motifs, it makes a statement which is what I like.
> 
> And yes, I think two 20 motif necklaces would be amazing.  I am looking at adding either a chalcedony or black onyx set this year. I like to stack long necklaces.  I have long Mikimoto pearl strands that I wear together, typically two strands together or one big strand.  For earrrings, I wear just plain pearl studs as I like the focal point to be the long necklaces.
> 
> I think if you also like long necklaces, the MOP is a great everyday stone.  I think colorful stones are gorgeous, but it can be tough to match it to outfits.  So if you are thinking of getting a 20 to wear often, my vote would be MOP.
> 
> I hope that helps.


Thank you very much for your advice. I also like casual elegant looks. I hate overdressed outfits and your looks sound gorgeous. Now I have my sight on the Alhambra watch in white gold and black onix. It's elegant and can match with casual clothing. Bye and thanks!!


----------



## 911snowball

BigAkoya, you expressed perfectly how I am using my VCA casually now as well.  I also frequently double them and I love having that option. I am imagining mixing the 20 wg MOP with what would be a smashing SO 20 version of Lucy's necklace!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ThisVNchick said:


> Being super extra for my grocery run today
> 
> View attachment 4967900


Love this look!!!!!!!!!!! WOW~


----------



## BigAkoya

911snowball said:


> BigAkoya, you expressed perfectly how I am using my VCA casually now as well.  I also frequently double them and I love having that option. I am imagining mixing the 20 wg MOP with what would be a smashing SO 20 version of Lucy's necklace!


Hi!  Oh, I am glad to hear you also dress and use your VCA pieces the same way.  I have been thinking about Lucy's necklace in a 20, but now I am having second thoughts that the alternating diamonds will take away from the "pop" of 20 "all stone" motifs all symmetrically lined up.  For example, I thought for sure the black onyx and diamond pave would be a nice piece to wear with my 20 WG MOP.   I had my SA bring it in, but when I tried it on, I felt the diamond pave motifs took away from the "pop" of a one colored stone strand.  Don't get me wrong, it's a gorgeous necklace, but to me, the beauty of a 20 is long repeating set of matching motifs that draws your eye right to it.  Hence, the 20s to me are for "stones" to highlight matching stones and pop.  I hope that made sense.
Hence I am thinking the WG chalcedony or WG black oynx 20.

What 20s do you mix together with your 20 WG MOP?  I assume you are also a WG person.  I would love to hear your thoughts as I am kind of stuck on which stone to get next for another set.


----------



## JEPT

Hi all! Does anyone have the Spcrate 1 flower ring? Considering this for my right hand, is it maybe a bit "underwhelming"? I love the pretty design though and it would fit with my Frivole and other Alhambra items... what do you think? Alternatively, I am looking at Vintage Alhambra WG pave ring...


----------



## 911snowball

I actually have both wg and yg represented in my collection.  I have the 20 chalcedony that I have mixed. I mix my 20 yg alternating guilloche/pave with my 20 yg onyx and I have considered adding wg onyx as I think I would use it all the time. I know TankerToad has it and  she is thrilled with it.  Onyx in any metal is so useful so I would go for that one and get the chalcedony after that.


----------



## BigAkoya

LucyMadrid said:


> Thank you very much for your advice. I also like casual elegant looks. I hate overdressed outfits and your looks sound gorgeous. Now I have my sight on the Alhambra watch in white gold and black onix. It's elegant and can match with casual clothing. Bye and thanks!!


OMG!  I can't believe you said that.  Okay... full disclosure for me too... 
I have the 5 motif WG bracelet, but it doesn't really pop enough for me.  I don't like to stack bracelets, rather, I prefer one bold piece.  I was thinking of getting the WG MOP watch, flipping the watch dial to the underside of my wrist and wearing it as a bracelet.  I was looking at the Magic bracelet, but the charm would annoy me, so this might work.   I am not seeing the WG and black oynx version.  Is that a SO or can you please share the link?  
Here is the watch I was thinking of getting, but wearing on my right arm as a bracelet (watch dial flipped to the bottom). I already wear a big watch on my left wrist (SS Daytona, so I definitely like a simple, one piece bold look). 

I would love to see the watch you're looking at.  Thank you! 

Alhambra watch, small model - VCARO40S00 - Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## LucyMadrid

BigAkoya said:


> OMG!  I can't believe you said that.  Okay... full disclosure for me too...
> I have the 5 motif WG bracelet, but it doesn't really pop enough for me.  I don't like to stack bracelets, rather, I prefer one bold piece.  I was thinking of getting the WG MOP watch, flipping the watch dial to the underside of my wrist and wearing it as a bracelet.  I was looking at the Magic bracelet, but the charm would annoy me, so this might work.   I am not seeing the WG and black oynx version.  Is that a SO or can you please share the link?
> Here is the watch I was thinking of getting, but wearing on my right arm as a bracelet (watch dial flipped to the bottom). I already wear a big watch on my left wrist (SS Daytona, so I definitely like a simple, one piece bold look).
> 
> I would love to see the watch you're looking at.  Thank you!
> 
> Alhambra watch, small model - VCARO40S00 - Van Cleef & Arpels


This is the watch I'm thinking about. What do you think of It?. I've got the MA bracelet in pave, but I keep It for special events. I like your optión, watch and bracelet, two items in one.









						Sweet Alhambra watch - VCARO8WU00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Sweet Alhambra watch. 22.7 x 22.7 mm rhodium plated 18K white gold case, round diamonds; rhodium plated 18K white gold bezel; onyx dial; interchangeable glossy black alligator strap; interchangeable rhodium plated 18K white gold pin buckle, round diamonds with snow-type setting; DEF, IF to VVS...




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## BigAkoya

LucyMadrid said:


> This is the watch I'm thinking about. What do you think of It?. I've got the MA bracelet in pave, but I keep It for special events. I like your optión, watch and bracelet, two items in one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra watch - VCARO8WU00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra watch. 22.7 x 22.7 mm rhodium plated 18K white gold case, round diamonds; rhodium plated 18K white gold bezel; onyx dial; interchangeable glossy black alligator strap; interchangeable rhodium plated 18K white gold pin buckle, round diamonds with snow-type setting; DEF, IF to VVS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


This is nice... very clean and classic.  The look is very feminine and dainty.

Do you like a bold look?  I am small, 5' 2", and I like bold watches on small ladies (that's just me), especially for casual wear.  Have you considered the larger case in the size Small?  The one in your photo is the Sweet size, 26mm case, so think the older Rolex Lady Datejust 26mm which is now discontinued.  The Small size is 30mm, think the Rolex DateJust 31mm midsize.  Here is a link to the watch case sizes so you can compare:
van-cleef-arpels-case-size-guide-alhambra-en.pdf

For me, if I were going to wear it casual, I would go with a bigger case, the size Small/30mm.   I personally think it would look amazing with your other bling.. a bold watch to compliment your other pieces.  Plus, I think the Perlee Clovers are bold... lots of metal, diamonds, and the width, so I think the Small size will go great with your Perlee Clover pieces.  However, you may love the sweet size and want a more feminine and dainty look. 

Just my two cents of course for another point of view.  All VCA is gorgeous, it's what you love the most. 
I hope that helped a bit.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Yes!!! Your advice is very helpful. I Will think about It. Thank you very much.!!


----------



## DS2006

JEPT said:


> Hi all! Does anyone have the Spcrate 1 flower ring? Considering this for my right hand, is it maybe a bit "underwhelming"? I love the pretty design though and it would fit with my Frivole and other Alhambra items... what do you think? Alternatively, I am looking at Vintage Alhambra WG pave ring...



I think the single Socrate is pretty but a little underwhelming. I think the single Frivole pave or VA pave ring would be my preference over that one.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Today’s black look.


----------



## eletons

nycmamaofone said:


> Today’s black look.



May I know what kind of stone it is? It looks like a SO.


----------



## nycmamaofone

eletons said:


> May I know what kind of stone it is? It looks like a SO.


It’s onyx! It just looks different due to the lighting.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nycmamaofone said:


> Today’s black look.


Beautiful!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Notorious Pink said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## couturequeen

DS2006 said:


> I think the single Socrate is pretty but a little underwhelming. I think the single Frivole pave or VA pave ring would be my preference over that one.


It looks too cute or too small for me, and I have thin hands & fingers. Also the price seems rather high???


----------



## nycmamaofone

Trying to match my mask and jewelry to my sweater lol.


----------



## jenaps

nycmamaofone said:


> Trying to match my mask and jewelry to my sweater lol.


Do you find you wear these together often?


----------



## nycmamaofone

jenaps said:


> Do you find you wear these together often?


Not often! Just with this sweater since it has both gold and silver in it.


----------



## jenaps

nycmamaofone said:


> Not often! Just with this sweater since it has both gold and silver in it.


Well looks great together!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nycmamaofone said:


> Trying to match my mask and jewelry to my sweater lol.


Looks fabulous and I LOVE your mask!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Notorious Pink said:


> Looks fabulous and I LOVE your mask!


Thank you! It’s from Masklab. They have such pretty designs.









						protective fashion face masks (mask lab hong kong)
					

One-of-a-kind protective ASTM F2100 Level 3 fashion masks and EN 149 FFP2 respirators, featuring designers from all over the world. Redefine the new normal. Proudly made in Hong Kong.




					masklab.hk


----------



## innerpeace85

nycmamaofone said:


> Trying to match my mask and jewelry to my sweater lol.


Love this!


----------



## nycmamaofone

innerpeace85 said:


> Love this!


Thank you!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Loving this pendant so much!!


----------



## lisawhit

Today’s deets


----------



## nycmamaofone

lisawhit said:


> Today’s deets
> View attachment 4988275


OMG STUNNING


----------



## eternallove4bag

lisawhit said:


> Today’s deets
> View attachment 4988275


Divine!


----------



## lisawhit

eternallove4bag said:


> Divine!


thank you


----------



## lisawhit

nycmamaofone said:


> OMG STUNNING


thank you


----------



## valnsw

Out for Lunar New Year visiting


----------



## eternallove4bag

valnsw said:


> Out for Lunar New Year visiting


Absolutely stunning! You blew me away with the butterfly BTF! Can’t stop staring at it!


----------



## cafecreme15

Cozy break on the couch with my stack and favorite Royal Copenhagen china


----------



## Rockerchic

❤️❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> Out for Lunar New Year visiting


I've always loved your taste @valnsw


----------



## innerpeace85

valnsw said:


> Out for Lunar New Year visiting


So beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cafecreme15 said:


> Cozy break on the couch with my stack and favorite Royal Copenhagen china


So pretty!


----------



## Rhl2987

Rockerchic said:


> ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4989444


You make me want to try the Socrates ring! My SA recommended that I add it to my list for this year, at least to try. It is far more beautiful on you than it is modeled on the website!


----------



## Rockerchic

Rhl2987 said:


> You make me want to try the Socrates ring! My SA recommended that I add it to my list for this year, at least to try. It is far more beautiful on you than it is modeled on the website!


Oh, that is so sweet of you to say. Definitely try it!! It is one of the rings I get the most compliments on. xoxo


----------



## lisawhit

All yellow gold, small perlee hoops, diamond pendant, and 10 + 5 motif carnelian


----------



## 880

Rockerchic said:


> ❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 4989444


Love this look! Striking, beautiful, yet also somehow comfy and casual! Hugs


----------



## lisawhit

880 said:


> Love this look! Striking, beautiful, yet also somehow comfy and casual! Hugs


Thank you, I'm a very casual comfy kinda gal


----------



## cafecreme15

lisawhit said:


> All yellow gold, small perlee hoops, diamond pendant, and 10 + 5 motif carnelian
> 
> View attachment 4990651


Love these earrings!


----------



## eletons

lisawhit said:


> All yellow gold, small perlee hoops, diamond pendant, and 10 + 5 motif carnelian
> 
> View attachment 4990651


Graceful is the word that comes to mind


----------



## saligator

View attachment 4991206
View attachment 4991206


----------



## saligator




----------



## valnsw

With 16 motif RG necklace doubled up and gmop / rg pave earclips


----------



## lisawhit

eletons said:


> Graceful is the word that comes to mind


thank you


----------



## LucyMadrid

Good luck for Valentine's day.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rockerchic said:


> ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4989444


The rings look so stunning on you!


----------



## h<302

The dilemma is real! So hard to choose...


----------



## jenaps

h<302 said:


> The dilemma is real! So hard to choose...


Both!


----------



## Rockerchic

eternallove4bag said:


> The rings look so stunning on you!


Thank you so much! That means a lot to me!


----------



## jenayb

h:heart:02 said:


> The dilemma is real! So hard to choose...



Both for sure. But if only one, I do not personally care for the WG on your skintone.


----------



## eternallove4bag

saligator said:


> View attachment 4991209
> View attachment 4991209


What a brilliant array of colors together! Bravo!


----------



## eternallove4bag

h:heart:02 said:


> The dilemma is real! So hard to choose...


I love the RG on you more though both are so beautiful that you cannot go wrong with either!


----------



## eternallove4bag

valnsw said:


> With 16 motif RG necklace doubled up and gmop / rg pave earclips
> 
> View attachment 4991288


My eyes are drawn to your 16 motif! So stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LucyMadrid said:


> Good luck for Valentine's day.
> 
> View attachment 4991350


Malachite is ALWAYS a great idea! Beautiful!


----------



## Rockysmom

h:heart:02 said:


> The dilemma is real! So hard to choose...


Rose gold!!


----------



## saligator

saligator said:


> View attachment 4991209
> View attachment 4991209


Ha! That's a TE, Blue Agate, and Carnelian. I really need a flash. Also, maybe I spelled "Carnelian" wrong.


----------



## sosauce

Just had to share this photo from my friend.

Of course, she’s wearing the VCA pink sapphire two butterfly BTF ring.

She also has on a Cartier panthere ring and watch, and the Tiffany Schlumberger paillone azure enamel and diamond bracelet.


----------



## BigAkoya

sosauce said:


> Just had to share this photo from my friend.
> 
> Of course, she’s wearing the VCA pink sapphire two butterfly BTF ring.
> 
> She also has on a Cartier panthere ring and watch, and the Tiffany Schlumberger paillone azure enamel and diamond bracelet.


Thanks for sharing.  I love the Schlumberger bangle.  From your other post of what to buy for yourself, you did not post Schlumberger.  However, if you are open to a Schlumberger bangle, that would be my top vote, far more than the Victoria Alternating.  I love Schlumberger bangles and wish they made them in white gold (Tiffany said no to a SO), but you like yellow gold, so I would go for it.  The turquoise and gold combo is to die for. 

Tell your friend her bangle is gorgeous!


----------



## LucyMadrid

eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite is ALWAYS a great idea! Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## sosauce

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I love the Schlumberger bangle.  From your other post of what to buy for yourself, you did not post Schlumberger.  However, if you are open to a Schlumberger bangle, that would be my top vote, far more than the Victoria Alternating.  I love Schlumberger bangles and wish they made them in white gold (Tiffany said no to a SO), but you like yellow gold, so I would go for it.  The turquoise and gold combo is to die for.
> 
> Tell your friend her bangle is gorgeous!



I’m a fan of some Schlumberger pieces, but I’ve never pulled the trigger on one of his designs. This bracelet is definitely over budget though, lol. $160,000!!!

I think this particular Schlumberger bangle could actually be customized, or special ordered in white gold (all platinum) but it’s a moot point for me, since it’s sooo exorbitant. The SO starting price at Tiffany is now anything over 100K.


----------



## DS2006

sosauce said:


> I’m a fan of some Schlumberger pieces, but I’ve never pulled the trigger on one of his designs. This bracelet is definitely over budget though, lol.
> 
> I think this particular Schlumberger bangle could actually be customized, or special ordered in white gold (all platinum) but it’s a moot point for me, since it’s sooo exorbitant. The SO starting price at Tiffany is now anything over 100K.



The good news is, that makes the Perlee Clover bracelet seem downright inexpensive!  (The Schlumberger is gorgeous, though!)


----------



## BigAkoya

sosauce said:


> I’m a fan of some Schlumberger pieces, but I’ve never pulled the trigger on one of his designs. This bracelet is definitely over budget though, lol. $160,000!!!
> 
> I think this particular Schlumberger bangle could actually be customized, or special ordered in white gold (all platinum) but it’s a moot point for me, since it’s sooo exorbitant. The SO starting price at Tiffany is now anything over 100K.
> 
> View attachment 4992093


But with one Tiffany piece over $150K, you can get a discount!  

I like the Croisillon enamel bangles alot.  So Jackie-O.  Love them actually and those are in your price point.  Maybe check those out.  I actually love the Croisillon far more than the Clover bangle in your other post.  You have so many decisions!  Can’t wait to see what you choose.


----------



## eletons

sosauce said:


> Just had to share this photo from my friend.
> 
> Of course, she’s wearing the VCA pink sapphire two butterfly BTF ring.
> 
> She also has on a Cartier panthere ring and watch, and the Tiffany Schlumberger paillone azure enamel and diamond bracelet.


Love the Cartier watch more than the bangle.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Celebrating the first day of work post CNY! x


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Celebrating the first day of work post CNY! x
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992173
> View attachment 4992174


FABULOUS!!


----------



## 911snowball

Stardust, that view is gorgeous but your jewelry is more beautiful. Stunning!


----------



## shere3n02

This was an unplanned purchase - they never have my ring size in the boutique, so this was a pleasant surprise! My most recent VCA addition from last weekend, the Onyx Alhambra ring


----------



## Dextersmom

shere3n02 said:


> View attachment 4992693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was an unplanned purchase - they never have my ring size in the boutique, so this was a pleasant surprise! My most recent VCA addition from last weekend, the Onyx Alhambra ring


Looks lovely on you!


----------



## eletons

shere3n02 said:


> View attachment 4992693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was an unplanned purchase - they never have my ring size in the boutique, so this was a pleasant surprise! My most recent VCA addition from last weekend, the Onyx Alhambra ring



Congratulations! Sometimes it is the unplanned purchase that turns out to be a gem. I purchased mine long before they made changes to the beading. I will guide mine with my life because now this common motif ring is part of the VCA history because they no longer make the beading like this. I can find lots of differences but photos cannot show the details.


----------



## jenayb




----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


>


Eeek! Stop it! I love!!! They are perfect on you


----------



## jenayb

glamourbag said:


> Eeek! Stop it! I love!!! They are perfect on you



 Literally the most simple stack but with such an impact!!


----------



## Rockerchic

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 4993834


Gorgeous!! What size Perles d'or  and perlee clover did you end up getting? I think I saw another post that the clover is S and d'or is M?


----------



## jenayb

Rockerchic said:


> Gorgeous!! What size Perles d'or  and perlee clover did you end up getting? I think I saw another post that the clover is S and d'or is M?



Hey girl! Thank you!  

They are actually both M and work really well together!


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 4993834



This combination is stunning


----------



## LucyMadrid

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Celebrating the first day of work post CNY! x
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992173
> View attachment 4992174


Gorgeous! I'm now thinking about a twenty motif necklace in several colors. Yours is really beautiful!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

My TGIF celebration. 




And then I spotted this gorgeous bracelet during lunch break. Wow!


----------



## hopiko

sosauce said:


> Just had to share this photo from my friend.
> 
> Of course, she’s wearing the VCA pink sapphire two butterfly BTF ring.
> 
> She also has on a Cartier panthere ring and watch, and the Tiffany Schlumberger paillone azure enamel and diamond bracelet.


Ummmm, WOW!!!


----------



## hopiko

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Celebrating the first day of work post CNY! x
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992173
> View attachment 4992174


STUNNING!  Happy New Year...you look fabulous! Your lapis/pave is spectacular!!


----------



## hopiko

Stardust Andromeda said:


> My TGIF celebration.
> 
> View attachment 4995703
> 
> 
> And then I spotted this gorgeous bracelet during lunch break. Wow!
> 
> View attachment 4995704


Did you get the turquoise/pave....it looks so beautiful on you...the bracelet is pretty special too...congrats!


----------



## jenaps

Stardust Andromeda said:


> My TGIF celebration.
> 
> View attachment 4995703
> 
> 
> And then I spotted this gorgeous bracelet during lunch break. Wow!
> 
> View attachment 4995704


Did you try on the sunflower!? What did you think?


----------



## sosauce

Stardust Andromeda said:


> My TGIF celebration.
> 
> View attachment 4995703
> 
> 
> And then I spotted this gorgeous bracelet during lunch break. Wow!
> 
> View attachment 4995704



Omg, the folie des pres is a DREAM~~~ I want it in pink sapphire. Omg


----------



## saligator




----------



## innerpeace85

Loungewear + VCA has been my uniform!


----------



## cafecreme15

saligator said:


> View attachment 4995881


For a second I thought you had an ink stain on your H belt buckle and was about to say oh no!! But the realized it is probably a reflection from the bracelet, haha


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Loungewear + VCA has been my uniform!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995903


LOVE!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 4993834


Adore this picture!


----------



## saligator

cafecreme15 said:


> For a second I thought you had an ink stain on your H belt buckle and was about to say oh no!! But the realized it is probably a reflection from the bracelet, haha



Yes! A weird reflection because the buckle is hammered it probably diffuses it! It's an Hermes H buckle in the less popular but less fingerprints "hammered" texture.


----------



## rk4265

innerpeace85 said:


> Loungewear + VCA has been my uniform!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995903


Can I ask how you get your earrings to sit so flush against your ear,


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

hopiko said:


> Did you get the turquoise/pave....it looks so beautiful on you...the bracelet is pretty special too...congrats!



I did!! Thank you! 



jenaps said:


> Did you try on the sunflower!? What did you think?





sosauce said:


> Omg, the folie des pres is a DREAM~~~ I want it in pink sapphire. Omg



I tried on the sunflower. I was drawn to that itsy little ladybird which was too adorable for words. It was a real size ladybird and reminded me of a long time ago when I used to look for ladybirds in school. 

The FdP is a dream! A far away dream for me ... LOL!! But never say never.


----------



## innerpeace85

Stardust Andromeda said:


> My TGIF celebration.
> 
> View attachment 4995703
> 
> 
> And then I spotted this gorgeous bracelet during lunch break. Wow!
> 
> View attachment 4995704



TQ is so dreamy! Beautiful on you


----------



## innerpeace85

rk4265 said:


> Can I ask how you get your earrings to sit so flush against your ear,



Thats how the earrings sit on me naturally


----------



## fice16

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I did!! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on the sunflower. I was drawn to that itsy little ladybird which was too adorable for words. It was a real size ladybird and reminded me of a long time ago when I used to look for ladybirds in school.
> 
> The FdP is a dream! A far away dream for me ... LOL!! But never say never.



I love the turquoise pave necklace on you.  Looks great!    
For the sunflower pendant/brooch, do you have any more photo?  What is the price point like (if you can recall)?
Thanks.


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> Loungewear + VCA has been my uniform!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995903



dream combo!


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> dream combo!


Thank you


----------



## Rockysmom

SO rose gold/onyx and rose gold/GMOP


----------



## minami

Super happy with my first piece ♥️


----------



## Violet Bleu

Rockysmom said:


> SO rose gold/onyx and rose gold/GMOP
> 
> View attachment 4997447


Rose gold looks lovely on you! How long did it take for the GMOP to arrive after placing your order?


----------



## eletons

innerpeace85 said:


> Loungewear + VCA has been my uniform!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995903


When there's no need to work from home, what do you wear with the 10 motif? How do you style it? 

I saw others style it with V neck or square neck but most of the time, I wear round neck top or dress which i think the motifs compete with the neckline. Want to add 10 motif to my collection but I have hard time making it work for my wardrobe.


----------



## Rockysmom

Violet Bleu said:


> Rose gold looks lovely on you! How long did it take for the GMOP to arrive after placing your order?


The GMOP took about 11 months but that was due to the pandemic


----------



## XCCX

minami said:


> Super happy with my first piece ♥️
> View attachment 4997456
> View attachment 4997457


SO beautiful! I love carnelian!!!


----------



## minami

XCCX said:


> SO beautiful! I love carnelian!!!


Hello dear! Thank you ♥️


----------



## BigAkoya

minami said:


> Super happy with my first piece ♥
> View attachment 4997456
> View attachment 4997457


Love it!  By the way, I see you are letting one motif dangle.  I am not sure if you are aware, but VCA will shorten the bracelet to fit your wrist.  My SA says about 80% of his clients shorten their bracelets as they are made to about a 7.5 length to accommodate all wrist sizes and shortening is easier than lengthening.  I personally do not like it hanging; it makes it look like the bracelet is too big on you, and to me, it takes away from the elegance of the piece because you see that loop at the end just dangling.  

That's just my opinion of course and it's all preference.  You might like it that way.  Since this is your first piece, I did want to let you know VCA will resize for free.  They also have "tester" bracelets you can try on to see exactly how each shortened length would look on you.  If you do shorten, VCA will give you back you extra links, but do remind them just in case.  

I said this earlier, but I want to say it again... that carnelian shade looks amazing on you.  It's your color for sure!


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> When there's no need to work from home, what do you wear with the 10 motif? How do you style it?
> 
> I saw others style it with V neck or square neck but most of the time, I wear round neck top or dress which i think the motifs compete with the neckline. Want to add 10 motif to my collection but I have hard time making it work for my wardrobe.


I agree with you. I wear round necklines all the time, and I do not think 10 motif looks good with a round neckline. It's too busy and sloppy around the face to me and as you said, it competes with the round neckline for sure.  I like the 20 motif over the 10 motif.  When you see 10 motifs on people, it's often with vneck or collared shirts, both which I do not really wear. That's just me of course and it's all preference.

May I suggest you try a 20 motif?  They look great with round/scoop necks and they swing makes it super casual.


----------



## minami

BigAkoya said:


> Love it!  By the way, I see you are letting one motif dangle.  I am not sure if you are aware, but VCA will shorten the bracelet to fit your wrist.  My SA says about 80% of his clients shorten their bracelets as they are made to about a 7.5 length to accommodate all wrist sizes and shortening is easier than lengthening.  I personally do not like it hanging; it makes it look like the bracelet is too big on you, and to me, it takes away from the elegance of the piece because you see that loop at the end just dangling.
> 
> That's just my opinion of course and it's all preference.  You might like it that way.  Since this is your first piece, I did want to let you know VCA will resize for free.  They also have "tester" bracelets you can try on to see exactly how each shortened length would look on you.  If you do shorten, VCA will give you back you extra links, but do remind them just in case.
> 
> I said this earlier, but I want to say it again... that carnelian shade looks amazing on you.  It's your color for sure!


Hehe thanks dear! Yup my SA explained to me my options..I don’t know.. I really thought of shortening it when I realised how freaking difficult it was to put on myself so I have 3 months to decide. I thought it was kinda weird to have it dangling at first but kinda growing on me and I hate waiting lol (resizing will take couple of weeks as it will be done in Singapore) 
Honestly shortening will make it much easier to put on as well  thanks for chiming in


----------



## Violet Bleu

Rockysmom said:


> The GMOP took about 11 months but that was due to the pandemic


Thank you for the info! I’m still waiting for mine, so it seems like I should expect to wait even longer.


----------



## innerpeace85

eletons said:


> When there's no need to work from home, what do you wear with the 10 motif? How do you style it?
> 
> I saw others style it with V neck or square neck but most of the time, I wear round neck top or dress which i think the motifs compete with the neckline. Want to add 10 motif to my collection but I have hard time making it work for my wardrobe.



I bought the 10 motif during work from home last year . I bought it to wear with my button down shirts/shirtdresses , V neck sweaters and to wear it as 15 motif with turtleneck sweaters.
Like @BigAkoya said, maybe try the 20 motif to see if it works with round neck tops. Also you could try the 6 motif magic necklace.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I love the 10 motif under a silk blouse, over a slim turtleneck....pretty much anything except a competing round neckline or a boatneck that cuts it off.


----------



## Starvista

minami said:


> Hehe thanks dear! Yup my SA explained to me my options..I don’t know.. I really thought of shortening it when I realised how freaking difficult it was to put on myself so I have 3 months to decide. I thought it was kinda weird to have it dangling at first but kinda growing on me and I hate waiting lol (resizing will take couple of weeks as it will be done in Singapore)
> Honestly shortening will make it much easier to put on as well  thanks for chiming in


First time see wearing it this way..you can go to local jeweler


----------



## LucyMadrid

Outfit for a wedding. Plain black dress, this colourful scarf from Gucci, bag mini Lady Dior silver and my fave  VCA Magic Alhambra earclips and bracelet.


----------



## Notorious Pink

LucyMadrid said:


> Outfit for a wedding. Plain black dress, this colourful scarf from Gucci, bag mini Lady Dior silver and my fave  VCA Magic Alhambra earclips and bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4997860


Faaaabulous!!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Notorious Pink said:


> Faaaabulous!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> I agree with you. I wear round necklines all the time, and I do not think 10 motif looks good with a round neckline. It's too busy and sloppy around the face to me and as you said, it competes with the round neckline for sure.  I like the 20 motif over the 10 motif.  When you see 10 motifs on people, it's often with vneck or collared shirts, both which I do not really wear. That's just me of course and it's all preference.
> 
> May I suggest you try a 20 motif?  They look great with round/scoop necks and they swing makes it super casual.


Thank you for your reply. The thing is I am flat-chested and bone structure is very thin. I worry that 20 motif hit too low on my torso, I think it might hit belly button. That might be the reason why 2 of my SAs in different store didn't bring it out for me to try on. Also, the 20 motif is the same price as the lotus small earrings and I tend to wear earrings more often-- every day. I will ask my SA to bring out 20 for me to try on. Never try, never know.


----------



## eletons

innerpeace85 said:


> I bought the 10 motif during work from home last year . I bought it to wear with my button down shirts/shirtdresses , V neck sweaters and to wear it as 15 motif with turtleneck sweaters.
> Like @BigAkoya said, maybe try the 20 motif to see if it works with round neck tops. Also you could try the 6 motif magic necklace.


Thank you. If I have the 10 motif, I might need to buy new clothes which i don't want to. I am happy with my clothes these days. I don't have lots of V neck cos I am flat-chested. Don't want to draw attention to that area. Might be I need to stick to earrings and bracelet?


----------



## eletons

Notorious Pink said:


> I love the 10 motif under a silk blouse, over a slim turtleneck....pretty much anything except a competing round neckline or a boatneck that cuts it off.


Thank you for the suggestions. When I was trying a 10 motif on, I tucked 10 motif under the collar of a button down and it turned out that only one or two motifs were showing. Need to try with a shirt made of thin material.


----------



## eletons

LucyMadrid said:


> Outfit for a wedding. Plain black dress, this colourful scarf from Gucci, bag mini Lady Dior silver and my fave  VCA Magic Alhambra earclips and bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4997860


Just by reading the description, already know it is a good combo. Very nice photo by the way.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eletons said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. When I was trying a 10 motif on, I tucked 10 motif under the collar of a button down and it turned out that only one or two motifs were showing. Need to try with a shirt made of thin material.



I didn't realize that would bother you. Yes - that's how I've worn it -





I do wear with round necklines, too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LucyMadrid said:


> Outfit for a wedding. Plain black dress, this colourful scarf from Gucci, bag mini Lady Dior silver and my fave  VCA Magic Alhambra earclips and bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4997860


My goodness! How stunning is this and against the emerald green dress the diamonds pop!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> I didn't realize that would bother you. Yes - that's how I've worn it -
> 
> View attachment 4998470
> View attachment 4998471
> 
> 
> I do wear with round necklines, too.
> 
> View attachment 4998474


You know how much of a fan I am of the way you wear your jewelry 
Effortlessly chic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

minami said:


> Super happy with my first piece ♥
> View attachment 4997456
> View attachment 4997457


Congrats on your first piece! Carnelian is gorgeous and really looks lovely on you!


----------



## eletons

Notorious Pink said:


> I didn't realize that would bother you. Yes - that's how I've worn it -
> 
> View attachment 4998470
> View attachment 4998471
> 
> 
> I do wear with round necklines, too.
> 
> View attachment 4998474


Now seeing the MOD shot, it looks like it works quite well only showing a few motifs. At the same time, I learnt how to wear a pop of colour. Thank you so much. 

The first pic gives out the Marilyn Monroe vibe.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rockysmom said:


> SO rose gold/onyx and rose gold/GMOP
> 
> View attachment 4997447


I die over rose gold pieces! Your arm stack is so drool worthy!


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> Thank you for your reply. The thing is I am flat-chested and bone structure is very thin. I worry that 20 motif hit too low on my torso, I think it might hit belly button. That might be the reason why 2 of my SAs in different store didn't bring it out for me to try on. Also, the 20 motif is the same price as the lotus small earrings and I tend to wear earrings more often-- every day. I will ask my SA to bring out 20 for me to try on. Never try, never know.


To me, long necklaces look the best on small breasted ladies.  Think the 1920s skinny flapper look.  The long necklace looks amazing long and swings. I am 5’ 2”, 108lbs, and also small breasted, and I wear the 20 motif which is 34”.  My actual favorite length for a long necklace is 38”. I also wear long Mikimoto pearl strands that are 34”, 38”, and 52”. 

To me, long strands look great when they land around the torso, it gives a very elongated look. The 10 just lays sloppy over my round neck top, not against my skin.  And the drape now competes with my round neckline.  I hope that made sense!  That’s my input to help you decide, but it’s all preference as you know.  

I think the 20 will be amazing on you.  You have the perfect body type for it. Plus, it is a nice bold statement piece that pops against tops.  

I really do hope you will love the 20.  Good luck!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Feeling grateful and blessed for all the positives in my life, including my HG Perlee stack 

Happy new week everyone!


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> To me, long necklaces look the best on small breasted ladies.  Think the 1920s skinny flapper look.  The long necklace looks amazing long and swings. I am 5’ 2”, 108lbs, and also small breasted, and I wear the 20 motif which is 34”.  My actual favorite length for a long necklace is 38”. I also wear long Mikimoto pearl strands that are 34”, 38”, and 52”.
> 
> To me, long strands look great when they land around the torso, it gives a very elongated look.
> 
> I think the 20 will be amazing on you.  You have the perfect body type for it. Plus, it is a nice bold statement piece that pops against tops.
> 
> I really do hope you will love the 20.  Good luck!


My favourite novel is The Great Gatsby. 
I only have one low waisted dress- the flapper styled dress. I will try 10 and 20 next time I visit VCA. You are still not buying the lotus earrings, why? 

Do you think 2 x 10 motif is more versatile? I do want to make the most of what I spend on.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling grateful and blessed for all the positives in my life, including my HG Perlee stack
> 
> Happy new week everyone!


This is stunning! An ultimate combo between the Rg VCA and H hardware! Is your B Craie?


----------



## minami

eternallove4bag said:


> Congrats on your first piece! Carnelian is gorgeous and really looks lovely on you!


thank you!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> This is stunning! An ultimate combo between the Rg VCA and H hardware! Is your B Craie?


Thank you so much! I love rose gold! Yes, the B is Craie with RGHW. Craie has fast become my favorite neutral!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> You know how much of a fan I am of the way you wear your jewelry
> Effortlessly chic!



Thanks, sweetie! I just like to enjoy it. I do tend to veer off into "overdone" territory, but as I like to say, I'm still the 10 year old who wants to be the pretty pink Unicorn princess alllllll the time. 



eletons said:


> Now seeing the MOD shot, it looks like it works quite well only showing a few motifs. At the same time, I learnt how to wear a pop of colour. Thank you so much.
> 
> The first pic gives out the Marilyn Monroe vibe.



Thank you so much! Yes, it can help to see how it looks on others. With open necklines of course you can see ore, but sometimes "just a touch" is nice.

Thanks also for the hair compliment! There was about a week last summer when I was using a beach waver to curl my hair. For whatever reason my hair does not hold a style very well so it requires a lot of time, I don't do it very often but also, I forget I have the appliance for it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling grateful and blessed for all the positives in my life, including my HG Perlee stack
> 
> Happy new week everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998487



Absolutely phenomenal!!! Love everything and so happy for you!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> My favourite novel is The Great Gatsby.
> I only have one low waisted dress- the flapper styled dress. I will try 10 and 20 next time I visit VCA. You are still not buying the lotus earrings, why?
> 
> Do you think 2 x 10 motif is more versatile? I do want to make the most of what I spend on.


You can wear a 20 with anything.  I dress mostly in a top (round neckline) and skinny jeans and wear my 20 and long necklaces all the time. Very casual.

I am buying the Frivole small pave earrings in WG to match my Frivole pave BTF ring in WG (I love matchy matchy sets).

I don’t like the Lotus earrings by themselves as you know, so I will only but the Lotus earrings if I get the Lotus ring so I have a set.

I don’t like two 10s together as you see two clasps, one on each side, and I am purist when it comes to jewelry.  That’s just me.

I really think you can wear the 20 often!  Hope that helps.


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling grateful and blessed for all the positives in my life, including my HG Perlee stack
> 
> Happy new week everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998487


----------



## innerpeace85

Notorious Pink said:


> I didn't realize that would bother you. Yes - that's how I've worn it -
> 
> View attachment 4998470
> View attachment 4998471
> 
> 
> I do wear with round necklines, too.
> 
> View attachment 4998474



@Notorious Pink Love 10 motif on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Absolutely phenomenal!!! Love everything and so happy for you!!!


Thank you so much my dear! You know how much I love the Perlee line! Slays me!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


>


 Our love for VCA is never ending!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling grateful and blessed for all the positives in my life, including my HG Perlee stack
> 
> Happy new week everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998487


Hi!  The bracelets are so gorgeous on you!  Just beautiful!


----------



## Rockysmom

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling grateful and blessed for all the positives in my life, including my HG Perlee stack
> 
> Happy new week everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998487


Beautiful!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  The bracelets are so gorgeous on you!  Just beautiful!


Thank you so much! The perlee bracelets are made for each other! Once I got my perlee clover bracelet, I just couldn’t add another type to the stack!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rockysmom said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Onyx earrings in Vintage size and mask by Masklab.


----------



## innerpeace85

nycmamaofone said:


> Onyx earrings in Vintage size and mask by Masklab.


Random question - Could you please link the masks? Are these reusable? TIA


----------



## nycmamaofone

innerpeace85 said:


> Random question - Could you please link the masks? Are these reusable? TIA


These are FFP2 rated masks (equivalent to KN95/KF94) with 98% filtration efficiency.  You can reliably wear them for up to 40 hours (let each rest in a paper bag between uses for 3-4 days to kill off the virus). I prefer the Hong Kong site because they have more designs and the price per mask is still cheaper with the hefty shipping (to the US) if you order several boxes:








						protective fashion face masks (mask lab hong kong)
					

One-of-a-kind protective ASTM F2100 Level 3 fashion masks and EN 149 FFP2 respirators, featuring designers from all over the world. Redefine the new normal. Proudly made in Hong Kong.




					masklab.hk
				




The Global site is better if you want just two boxes since it’s free shipping over $50:








						protective fashion face masks (mask lab)
					

One-of-a-kind protective ASTM F2100 Level 3 fashion masks and EN 149 FFP2 respirators, featuring designers from all over the world. Redefine the new normal. Proudly made in Hong Kong. Worldwide shipping.




					store.masklab.global
				




The US site has faster and cheaper shipping but is more per box:








						protective fashion face masks (mask lab USA)
					

One-of-a-kind protective ASTM F2100 Level 3 fashion masks and EN 149 FFP2 respirators, featuring designers from all over the world. Redefine the new normal. Proudly made in Hong Kong, Taiwan and Korea.




					masklab.us
				




They have so many cute designs. Really love this brand.


----------



## innerpeace85

nycmamaofone said:


> These are FFP2 rated masks (equivalent to KN95/KF94) with 98% filtration efficiency.  You can reliably wear them for up to 40 hours (let each rest in a paper bag between uses for 3-4 days to kill off the virus). I prefer the Hong Kong site because they have more designs and the price per mask is still cheaper with the hefty shipping (to the US) if you order several boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protective fashion face masks (mask lab hong kong)
> 
> 
> One-of-a-kind protective ASTM F2100 Level 3 fashion masks and EN 149 FFP2 respirators, featuring designers from all over the world. Redefine the new normal. Proudly made in Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masklab.hk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Global site is better if you want just two boxes since it’s free shipping over $50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protective fashion face masks (mask lab)
> 
> 
> One-of-a-kind protective ASTM F2100 Level 3 fashion masks and EN 149 FFP2 respirators, featuring designers from all over the world. Redefine the new normal. Proudly made in Hong Kong. Worldwide shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> store.masklab.global
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US site has faster and cheaper shipping but is more per box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protective fashion face masks (mask lab USA)
> 
> 
> One-of-a-kind protective ASTM F2100 Level 3 fashion masks and EN 149 FFP2 respirators, featuring designers from all over the world. Redefine the new normal. Proudly made in Hong Kong, Taiwan and Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masklab.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have so many cute designs. Really love this brand.


Wow thanks! I am ordering them


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> To me, long necklaces look the best on small breasted ladies.  Think the 1920s skinny flapper look.  The long necklace looks amazing long and swings. I am 5’ 2”, 108lbs, and also small breasted, and I wear the 20 motif which is 34”.  My actual favorite length for a long necklace is 38”. I also wear long Mikimoto pearl strands that are 34”, 38”, and 52”.
> 
> To me, long strands look great when they land around the torso, it gives a very elongated look. The 10 just lays sloppy over my round neck top, not against my skin.  And the drape now competes with my round neckline.  I hope that made sense!  That’s my input to help you decide, but it’s all preference as you know.
> 
> I think the 20 will be amazing on you.  You have the perfect body type for it. Plus, it is a nice bold statement piece that pops against tops.
> 
> I really do hope you will love the 20.  Good luck!



I just have to ask you if you know me from another online place?!!  I love long necklaces, too!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! The perlee bracelets are made for each other! Once I got my perlee clover bracelet, I just couldn’t add another type to the stack!


You are totally enabling me with that photo.  I saved it!  
The Perlee Clover is one of the next pieces on my list to get.  I usually do not stack bangles (only bracelets) as the click-clack sounds annoys.  But your stack is gorgeous, and I might could do just two bangles.  I love the Perlee Clover with the Perlee diamond.  I won't go to VCA until April to make my purchases (need to fly there, so I figure April will be safer), so.... would it be possible to do a mod shot of just your Perlee Clover and the Perlee Diamond bangle?  I would probably just do those two.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I just have to ask you if you know me from another online place?!!  I love long necklaces, too!!!


Wow... I love long necklaces too! We are twins in that regards.  Hmm... maybe in the Jewelry Forum in TPF?  I visit that one too, so that must be it as I'm not much of a social media person.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... I love long necklaces too! We are twins in that regards.  Hmm... maybe in the Jewelry Forum in TPF?  I visit that one too, so that must be it as I'm not much of a social media person.



No, but I know someone who also has three long Mikimoto necklaces and that is not common. Do you have any antique cut diamonds? She was working on a pendant and already had earrings, I think. I guess it's just a major coincidence, but many times you have posted things that reminded me of the other person!!! I finally just had to ask!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> No, but I know someone who also has three long Mikimoto necklaces and that is not common. Do you have any antique cut diamonds? She was working on a pendant and already had earrings, I think. I guess it's just a major coincidence, but many times you have posted things that reminded me of the other person!!! I finally just had to ask!


Another Mikimoto lover!  But no, I do not have any antique cut diamonds.  I prefer the modern brilliant cut.  I love long necklaces, and for me, I'm not really a fan of pendants either but it's all preference of course.  Such a major coincidence on the Mikimoto necklaces though as you said, but I am not surprised there are other fans out there.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> Onyx earrings in Vintage size and mask by Masklab.


Beautiful everything! And that mask is so stylish!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> You are totally enabling me with that photo.  I saved it!
> The Perlee Clover is one of the next pieces on my list to get.  I usually do not stack bangles (only bracelets) as the click-clack sounds annoys.  But your stack is gorgeous, and I might could do just two bangles.  I love the Perlee Clover with the Perlee diamond.  I won't go to VCA until April to make my purchases (need to fly there, so I figure April will be safer), so.... would it be possible to do a mod shot of just your Perlee Clover and the Perlee Diamond bangle?  I would probably just do those two.


Thank you so much! I cannot wait for you to try the Perlee clover and Perlee single row diamond bracelets together. For me they are a match made in heaven.
I am bombarding you with tons of pics of the two together! Hope they enable you to become my twin


----------



## Rhl2987

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I cannot wait for you to try the Perlee clover and Perlee single row diamond bracelets together. For me they are a match made in heaven.
> I am bombarding you with tons of pics of the two together! Hope they enable you to become my twin
> View attachment 4999474
> View attachment 4999475
> View attachment 4999476
> View attachment 4999477
> View attachment 4999478
> View attachment 4999479


Stunning!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rhl2987 said:


> Stunning!!


Thank you so much! Hope you have been well!


----------



## Notorious Pink

innerpeace85 said:


> @Notorious Pink Love 10 motif on you!


Thanks!!!! Getting a new one soooooon!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I cannot wait for you to try the Perlee clover and Perlee single row diamond bracelets together. For me they are a match made in heaven.
> I am bombarding you with tons of pics of the two together! Hope they enable you to become my twin
> View attachment 4999474
> View attachment 4999475
> View attachment 4999476
> View attachment 4999477
> View attachment 4999478
> View attachment 4999479


It's NEVER too many pics! I already have your Kelly pic saved on my computer for occasional drooling


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I cannot wait for you to try the Perlee clover and Perlee single row diamond bracelets together. For me they are a match made in heaven.
> I am bombarding you with tons of pics of the two together! Hope they enable you to become my twin
> View attachment 4999474
> View attachment 4999475
> View attachment 4999476
> View attachment 4999477
> View attachment 4999478
> View attachment 4999479


I love it, and I love all your pictures.  That stack and ring looks beautiful on you. 
I recall the diamond bangle is shaped slightly different than the Clover.  Did you get the same size for both?  

My wrist is 5 3/4", so technically I am a size small. But I like bangles to be loose, like bangles, hence I am 99% sure I will get the medium a I've bought "tighter" fit jewelry in the past and have regretted it.  Before I fly out there, I do plan to ask to be sure they bring in both sizes so I can decide. 

Your ring.  I love the ring with your stack.  I was going to wear other rings with my clover bracelet (gemstone rings), and if I stayed with VCA, maybe the Frivole BTF pave WG ring, but in my mind, I don't think the Frivole ring actually matches the Perlee clover collection.  I am a matchy matchy person, but I did not consider the clover ring because it's a band.  This is because I wear bracelets and rings on my right hand, with the ring on my ring finger, hence it looks even more wedding band.  I was thinking of getting another BTF ring, the Magic Alhambra, to match the clover bracelet.  But, while I love those big quatrefoils, I feel it might be a bit too logo looking for me as if I'm screaming "I'm wearing VCA".  Most people though will see it as a fun lucky charm ring, so that might be okay.  But now I see your matching clover ring, and it looks beautiful, and there is a lot more art to your clover ring than the Magic BTF ring. Your mod shots below are such a perfect match, and look so beautiful.  I need to put that ring on my list to try also.  

By the way, aside from your gorgeous bling, you have really nice fingers and hands.  Your fingers are nice and long and the clover ring looks great on you. 

Thank you so much for posting these photos.  It looks great on you!  
Also, to let you know... I saved these photos too!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> No, but I know someone who also has three long Mikimoto necklaces and that is not common. Do you have any antique cut diamonds? She was working on a pendant and already had earrings, I think. I guess it's just a major coincidence, but many times you have posted things that reminded me of the other person!!! I finally just had to ask!


By the way, this got me thinking last night...
I wonder if someone might be copying and re-posting my text and using it as her own words?  Loving Mikimoto is not unusual, but I would have thought I'd run into this person in the Mikimoto forum which I also follow.  And you mentioned this person posted things similar to what I had posted (I hope not verbatim), so that makes it doubly strange.  Well, if this person now says she purchased a VCA Frivole BTF ring and is now looking to purchase the matching earrings, that is really spooky.  As FYI, I have never posted on Instagram or any other social media such as TikTok (I've never even looked at TikTok).  I am perfectly fine with anyone sharing my posts as that is the point of forums and posting, to share and listen to ideas and opinions.  But if she is using my posts as her own words, that's a bit odd.  I do hope it's pure coincidence, but hmm... maybe I should just be a lurker and stay silent for a while if this person is copying my text.


----------



## nycmamaofone

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful everything! And that mask is so stylish!


Thanks so much. Finding beautiful but protective masks has been my new accessory obsession.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> It's NEVER too many pics! I already have your Kelly pic saved on my computer for occasional drooling


Hehe thank you so much! You know how much I love your style!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I love it, and I love all your pictures.  That stack and ring looks beautiful on you.
> I recall the diamond bangle is shaped slightly different than the Clover.  Did you get the same size for both?
> 
> My wrist is 5 3/4", so technically I am a size small. But I like bangles to be loose, like bangles, hence I am 99% sure I will get the medium a I've bought "tighter" fit jewelry in the past and have regretted it.  Before I fly out there, I do plan to ask to be sure they bring in both sizes so I can decide.
> 
> Your ring.  I love the ring with your stack.  I was going to wear other rings with my clover bracelet (gemstone rings), and if I stayed with VCA, maybe the Frivole BTF pave WG ring, but in my mind, I don't think the Frivole ring actually matches the Perlee clover collection.  I am a matchy matchy person, but I did not consider the clover ring because it's a band.  This is because I wear bracelets and rings on my right hand, with the ring on my ring finger, hence it looks even more wedding band.  I was thinking of getting another BTF ring, the Magic Alhambra, to match the clover bracelet.  But, while I love those big quatrefoils, I feel it might be a bit too logo looking for me as if I'm screaming "I'm wearing VCA".  Most people though will see it as a fun lucky charm ring, so that might be okay.  But now I see your matching clover ring, and it looks beautiful, and there is a lot more art to your clover ring than the Magic BTF ring. Your mod shots below are such a perfect match, and look so beautiful.  I need to put that ring on my list to try also.
> 
> By the way, aside from your gorgeous bling, you have really nice fingers and hands.  Your fingers are nice and long and the clover ring looks great on you.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting these photos.  It looks great on you!
> Also, to let you know... I saved these photos too!



Thank you so much for being so kind! The perlee clover ring was my first major piece from VCA and to this day I marvel at its aesthetics and beauty! That ring started my love for all things Perlee. But, I hear your concerns on it looking like a wedding band especially if you plan to wear it on your ring finger. I would definitely try the ring along with the bracelets when you are in the store in April just to see how all of them look together and take lots of pictures! I know for me pictures help later on in making decisions. I can think with a clearer head later! In the store, I love EVERYTHING  and am prone to make mistakes. 

Regarding the sizes of all the perlee bracelets, I went with the smallest size for all of them! Even though they are all the small size, the single row to my eyes looks a little smaller than my perlee clover and signature. My SA said that can happen since each piece is made my hand so there could be a very slight discrepancy in the sizes. It doesn’t bother me honestly. The three bracelets still align perfectly to my satisfaction. Again, try both medium and small sizes in perlee clover and perlee single row diamond bracelets to see which suits you better. I am not a fan of tight fits! I like my bracelets a little loose too!

I love Frivole BTF and the magic Alhambra BTF rings... two of the very best BTF rings (apart from lotus, Alhambra stones and butterfly ones) in my opinion that VCA makes. I have been waiting for Frivole to be released in PG forever so now that they are doing it in March, I am planning to get the Frivole BTF ring in PG!... not sure if I would wear it on the hand where I wear my perlee bracelets though. I think it will be on my right hand where I wear my watch. I will have to play around a little to see how the Frivole ring looks with the perlee stack.

Once a VCA piece enters our consideration set, I feel it’s only a matter of time before it becomes a must have for many of us ... and the wallet screams in agony! A big OUCH


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I cannot wait for you to try the Perlee clover and Perlee single row diamond bracelets together. For me they are a match made in heaven.
> I am bombarding you with tons of pics of the two together! Hope they enable you to become my twin
> View attachment 4999474
> View attachment 4999475
> View attachment 4999476
> View attachment 4999477
> View attachment 4999478
> View attachment 4999479



LOVE LOVE this stack!! I have saved one of your IG pics with this stack as inspiration


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much for being so kind! The perlee clover ring was my first major piece from VCA and to this day I marvel at its aesthetics and beauty! That ring started my love for all things Perlee. But, I hear your concerns on it looking like a wedding band especially if you plan to wear it on your ring finger. I would definitely try the ring along with the bracelets when you are in the store in April just to see how all of them look together and take lots of pictures! I know for me pictures help later on in making decisions. I can think with a clearer head later! In the store, I love EVERYTHING  and am prone to make mistakes.
> 
> Regarding the sizes of all the perlee bracelets, I went with the smallest size for all of them! Even though they are all the small size, the single row to my eyes looks a little smaller than my perlee clover and signature. My SA said that can happen since each piece is made my hand so there could be a very slight discrepancy in the sizes. It doesn’t bother me honestly. The three bracelets still align perfectly to my satisfaction. Again, try both medium and small sizes in perlee clover and perlee single row diamond bracelets to see which suits you better. I am not a fan of tight fits! I like my bracelets a little loose too!
> 
> I love Frivole BTF and the magic Alhambra BTF rings... two of the very best BTF rings (apart from lotus, Alhambra stones and butterfly ones) in my opinion that VCA makes. I have been waiting for Frivole to be released in PG forever so now that they are doing it in March, I am planning to get the Frivole BTF ring in PG!... not sure if I would wear it on the hand where I wear my perlee bracelets though. I think it will be on my right hand where I wear my watch. I will have to play around a little to see how the Frivole ring looks with the perlee stack.
> 
> Once a VCA piece enters our consideration set, I feel it’s only a matter of time before it becomes a must have for many of us ... and the wallet screams in agony! A big OUCH


Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts.  I think you will love the Frivole pave BTF ring! I love mine in WG, and the diamonds sparkle like crazy.  I actually hesitated with the Frivole BTF as I thought it would look too girly and frou frou and not bold enough (I like bold rings).  I actually went to purchase the Lotus ring, but it did not look good me.  My fingers got lost.  I think I am more in love with the mechanical design of the Lotus ring vs. the actual design of those pointy flowers.  I tried on Frivole, and it was love at first sight... Frivole BTF is like one big bold blingy ring, yet whimsical.  Sold!  I truly love the Frivole heart shaped petals.  I actually wish they made more pieces in the Frivole line because the bracelets are not for me, and I am really not a pendant person although I think I might like the extra large pendant/clip.  By the way, seeing how you like to match, you will want the matching pave earrings in the size small I am sure!  Try them on too in PG. I will get those earrings in WG in April for sure when I make the trek to a VCA.  

Thank you again!  Now you have me to excited waiting for April to come.  
Enjoy wearing your bling!  It looks great on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> LOVE LOVE this stack!! I have saved one of your IG pics with this stack as inspiration


Awww you and I r such enablers for each other God help us and our wallets


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts.  I think you will love the Frivole pave BTF ring! I love mine in WG, and the diamonds sparkle like crazy.  I actually hesitated with the Frivole BTF as I thought it would look too girly and frou frou and not bold enough (I like bold rings).  I actually went to purchase the Lotus ring, but it did not look good me.  My fingers got lost.  I think I am more in love with the mechanical design of the Lotus ring vs. the actual design of those pointy flowers.  I tried on Frivole, and it was love at first sight... Frivole BTF is like one big bold blingy ring, yet whimsical.  Sold!  I truly love the Frivole heart shaped petals.  I actually wish they made more pieces in the Frivole line because the bracelets are not for me, and I am really not a pendant person although I think I might like the extra large pendant/clip.  By the way, seeing how you like to match, you will want the matching pave earrings in the size small I am sure!  Try them on too in PG. I will get those earrings in WG in April for sure when I make the trek to a VCA.
> 
> Thank you again!  Now you have me to excited waiting for April to come.
> Enjoy wearing your bling!  It looks great on you!


Great minds think alike! Next year, I am actually planning on adding both the Frivole diamond earrings in RG and the matching pendant! The matchy matchy in me would be disappointed in me if I didn’t 
I can only imagine how gorgeous the Frivole BTF ring in WG must look on you! I hope you will post pics of the beauty! I am counting the days when I can get mine!
If you don’t wear pendants, then my vote for you is to get the clip! The entire set is drool worthy! Let’s dream till we are able to make those dreams come true... I always say planning a purchase is half the fun of actually making the purchase! I enjoy the experience of it all so much.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Today’s close up.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, this got me thinking last night...
> I wonder if someone might be copying and re-posting my text and using it as her own words?  Loving Mikimoto is not unusual, but I would have thought I'd run into this person in the Mikimoto forum which I also follow.  And you mentioned this person posted things similar to what I had posted (I hope not verbatim), so that makes it doubly strange.  Well, if this person now says she purchased a VCA Frivole BTF ring and is now looking to purchase the matching earrings, that is really spooky.  As FYI, I have never posted on Instagram or any other social media such as TikTok (I've never even looked at TikTok).  I am perfectly fine with anyone sharing my posts as that is the point of forums and posting, to share and listen to ideas and opinions.  But if she is using my posts as her own words, that's a bit odd.  I do hope it's pure coincidence, but hmm... maybe I should just be a lurker and stay silent for a while if this person is copying my text.



No, I am positive that is not the case. I met her on another jewelry forum last year.  She just happens to like long necklaces, and so do I. She was encouraging me to consider Mikimoto long strands, but I told her I'd have to try a high quality long freshwater strand first before I invested in Mikimoto. I had many conversations with her over a period of months!  But there were a couple of times I wondered if you were the same person due to liking long pearl strands, and when you said you had 3 long Miki strands, I had to ask!!! She also said she liked to wear them with silky tops and skinny white jeans in warm weather months, and I think you mentioned something similar to that once also! I think you both just have good taste! I don't think she had a lot of VCA and that's one thing I wasn't sure about because you seem to have more than I was aware of her having. She never mentioned this forum so I wasn't expecting her to be here.

I just looked up one of the conversations when I was deciding what to try out for a long strand and her long Mikimoto's were 34", 38", and 52". Now I need to look back and see what yours were!  I am terribly sorry if I worried you!

Well, hers are the same lengths as yours. That's crazy.  I deleted the part about her diamonds because I now am not 100% sure about that part as I may have her confused with someone else. I am sure about the pearls, though.


----------



## DS2006

deleted


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> No, I am positive that is not the case. I met her on another jewelry forum last year. That's why I asked you about diamonds. She had OEC diamond earrings and was looking for a pendant stone, but her engagement ring is a 3 ct emerald cut, I believe. She just happens to like long necklaces, and so do I. She was encouraging me to consider Mikimoto long strands, but I told her I'd have to try a high quality long freshwater strand first before I invested in Mikimoto. I had many conversations with her over a period of months!  But there were a couple of times I wondered if you were the same person due to liking long pearl strands, and when you said you had 3 long Miki strands, I had to ask!!! She also said she liked to wear them with silky tops and skinny white jeans in warm weather months, and I think you mentioned something similar to that once also! I think you both just have good taste! I don't think she had a lot of VCA and that's one thing I wasn't sure about because you seem to have more than I was aware of her having. She never mentioned this forum so I wasn't expecting her to be here.


Whew!  Thank you for sharing that... I feel better now!  
Okay... back to VCA and dreaming of our next piece!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Whew!  Thank you for sharing that... I feel better now!
> Okay... back to VCA and dreaming of our next piece!



I'm sorry, I edited my post and decided just to send you a private message!  I don't think it is anyone copying you. I think it WAS you! lol! I think I was wrong about the diamond part!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I'm sorry, I edited my post and decided just to send you a private message!  I don't think it is anyone copying you. I think it WAS you! lol! I think I was wrong about the diamond part!


Thank you for the update, and yes, that was me in the pearl thread.  Whew!  I’m really happy now to know there was nothing off.  Thank you! 

I feel I am safe and free to post again now!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you for the update, and yes, that was me in the pearl thread.  Whew!  I’m really happy now to know there was nothing off.  Thank you!
> 
> I feel I am safe and free to post again now!



Such a wonderful surprise to meet up with an old jewelry friend! We definitely have similar taste in jewelry!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Such a wonderful surprise to meet up with an old jewelry friend! We definitely have similar taste in jewelry!


You are my diamond guru!  All things to do with diamonds you know.


----------



## oranGetRee

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I cannot wait for you to try the Perlee clover and Perlee single row diamond bracelets together. For me they are a match made in heaven.
> I am bombarding you with tons of pics of the two together! Hope they enable you to become my twin
> View attachment 4999474
> View attachment 4999475
> View attachment 4999476
> View attachment 4999477
> View attachment 4999478
> View attachment 4999479



love the photos!!! Beautiful stack and I love all your H bags!


----------



## eternallove4bag

oranGetRee said:


> love the photos!!! Beautiful stack and I love all your H bags!


Thank you so much! Hermès and VCA are a match made in heaven


----------



## LucyMadrid

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling grateful and blessed for all the positives in my life, including my HG Perlee stack
> 
> Happy new week everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998487


Lovely set in yellow gold. Perfect with your Birkin as well. Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LucyMadrid said:


> Lovely set in yellow gold. Perfect with your Birkin as well. Congratulations!


Thank you so much! As many of us here, Hermès and VCA are my ‘go-to’ brand too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! As many of us here, Hermès and VCA are my ‘go-to’ brand too!


Yessssssssss


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Yessssssssss


You get me!


----------



## purseinsanity

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I cannot wait for you to try the Perlee clover and Perlee single row diamond bracelets together. For me they are a match made in heaven.
> I am bombarding you with tons of pics of the two together! Hope they enable you to become my twin
> View attachment 4999474
> View attachment 4999475
> View attachment 4999476
> View attachment 4999477
> View attachment 4999478
> View attachment 4999479


Absolutely stunning


----------



## missie1

Rockysmom said:


> SO rose gold/onyx and rose gold/GMOP
> 
> View attachment 4997447


This is amazing.  I did SO for rg gmop and was wondering what other color besides onyx would you recommend in rg to stack. I am planning a 4 bracelet stack and need to determine the next two?


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I cannot wait for you to try the Perlee clover and Perlee single row diamond bracelets together. For me they are a match made in heaven.
> I am bombarding you with tons of pics of the two together! Hope they enable you to become my twin
> View attachment 4999474
> View attachment 4999475
> View attachment 4999476
> View attachment 4999477
> View attachment 4999478
> View attachment 4999479


So stunning


----------



## nycmamaofone

The onyx earrings are seriously one of my best purchases.


----------



## Mali_

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Hermès and VCA are a match made in heaven


I’ve amazingly found a way to match my VCA with all of my H bags. As I turn to RGHW on H bags, I’m turning to pink gold pieces from VCA. Funny how that happens.


----------



## meeowy

nycmamaofone said:


> The onyx earrings are seriously one of my best purchases.


I have a pair in mop.  Seeing your pictures... I really want another pair in oynx.  Maybe I get in sweet size for variety.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Rockysmom

missie1 said:


> This is amazing.  I did SO for rg gmop and was wondering what other color besides onyx would you recommend in rg to stack. I am planning a 4 bracelet stack and need to determine the next two?


How about the white MOP?


----------



## missie1

Rockysmom said:


> How about the white MOP?


I was thinking Mop in rg and maybe tiger eye but don’t know if can SO that in rg?


----------



## marbella8

Rockerchic said:


> Oh, that is so sweet of you to say. Definitely try it!! It is one of the rings I get the most compliments on. xoxo



The rings are gorgeous, but let’s be real, you have such gorgeous fingers and hands, you could make anything look beautiful


----------



## Rockerchic

marbella8 said:


> The rings are gorgeous, but let’s be real, you have such gorgeous fingers and hands, you could make anything look beautiful





marbella8 said:


> The rings are gorgeous, but let’s be real, you have such gorgeous fingers and hands, you could make anything look beautiful


@marbella8, you made my day!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

purseinsanity said:


> Absolutely stunning


Thank you so much!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mali_ said:


> I’ve amazingly found a way to match my VCA with all of my H bags. As I turn to RGHW on H bags, I’m turning to pink gold pieces from VCA. Funny how that happens.


Haha that’s exactly what happened to me too! RG is so pretty!


----------



## Rockysmom

missie1 said:


> I was thinking Mop in rg and maybe tiger eye but don’t know if can SO that in rg?


I almost did RG/White MOP too. I wish they did the ring in that color combo. I think TE and YG honestly look the best. I think RG would clash and I don’t know that they would do it.


----------



## missie1

Rockysmom said:


> I almost did RG/White MOP too. I wish they did the ring in that color combo. I think TE and YG honestly look the best. I think RG would clash and I don’t know that they would do it.


Im leaving towards rg mop  as next purchase. Then I would have the two RG mop bracelets to wear with my lucky bracelet.  Then once I get that then decide on tiger eye or adding rg onyx.  I’m obsessed with the 4 bracelet stack and trying to plan properly so if I need SO I can stagger them.


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> Im leaving towards rg mop  as next purchase. Then I would have the two RG mop bracelets to wear with my lucky bracelet.  Then once I get that then decide on tiger eye or adding rg onyx.  I’m obsessed with the 4 bracelet stack and trying to plan properly so if I need SO I can stagger them.


Hi!  I would do for your RG four stack:

RG and white MOP
RG and onyx 
RG and pave diamonds
RG and malachite

The addition of the pave diamonds and malachite would pop, and malachite with RG looks great (see Bulgari pieces).  Plus, I love green, black, and white (diamonds/MOP).  It’s very art deco, and we’re in the 20s now and the trend is rising for art deco jewelry. 

Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.

ETA: Fixed some typos.


----------



## marbella8

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I would do for your RG four stack:
> 
> RG and white MOP
> RG and onyx
> RG and pave diamonds
> RG and malchite
> 
> The addition of the pave diamonds and malachite would pop, and malachite with RG looks great (see Bulgari pieces).  Plus, I love green, black, and white (diamonds/MOP).  It’s very art deco, and we’re in the 20s now and the trend is rising for art deco jewelry.
> 
> Just just two cents.  Hope this helps.



yes, I have to agree Malachite is perfection with yellow or rose gold, probably better with rose gold, even though I am a YG person. Great suggestions!


----------



## TankerToad

minami said:


> Hehe thanks dear! Yup my SA explained to me my options..I don’t know.. I really thought of shortening it when I realised how freaking difficult it was to put on myself so I have 3 months to decide. I thought it was kinda weird to have it dangling at first but kinda growing on me and I hate waiting lol (resizing will take couple of weeks as it will be done in Singapore)
> Honestly shortening will make it much easier to put on as well  thanks for chiming in


Well I love the dangle motif on you !!


----------



## TankerToad

Not me, but I think this IG poster is a member here 
Love this fab photo


----------



## minami

TankerToad said:


> Well I love the dangle motif on you !!



Thanks!! I think it's cute too but it's quite hard to take off and put on myself haha, still have some time before I need to decide..


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I would do for your RG four stack:
> 
> RG and white MOP
> RG and onyx
> RG and pave diamonds
> RG and malachite
> 
> The addition of the pave diamonds and malachite would pop, and malachite with RG looks great (see Bulgari pieces).  Plus, I love green, black, and white (diamonds/MOP).  It’s very art deco, and we’re in the 20s now and the trend is rising for art deco jewelry.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.
> 
> ETA: Fixed some typos.


Thanks so much for your input. Your collection is amazing.  I’m new to VCA and welcome all insight.  I already did SO for the rg gmop.  In addition I have the lucky bracelet that I was planning to wear as part of the stack. Do you think that lucky won’t blend well with the RG?  I’m thinking definitely RG mop as next order.  I will order in another 2 months so it will be right behind the Gmop.


----------



## Rockysmom

missie1 said:


> Im leaving towards rg mop  as next purchase. Then I would have the two RG mop bracelets to wear with my lucky bracelet.  Then once I get that then decide on tiger eye or adding rg onyx.  I’m obsessed with the 4 bracelet stack and trying to plan properly so if I need SO I can stagger them.


Nice goals!


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> Thanks so much for your input. Your collection is amazing.  I’m new to VCA and welcome all insight.  I already did SO for the rg gmop.  In addition I have the lucky bracelet that I was planning to wear as part of the stack. Do you think that lucky won’t blend well with the RG?  I’m thinking definitely RG mop as next order.  I will order in another 2 months so it will be right behind the Gmop.


Hi!  I'm not a fan of the lucky bracelet as part of a Alhambra stack, but that's me.  I think the beauty of a 3-4 Alhambra bracelet stack is the bold look, with all the same motifs, but in different stones.  The lucky bracelet to me is more whimsical... it says "spring, light, cheery, fun, butterfly, leaves".  At the core, it's a charm bracelet.  If I were to wear the lucky bracelet, I would keep the theme light & whimsical. I would add one Alhambra bracelet, either the MOP to match the charm, or if you want a pop of color, add the malachite or carnelian, which also matches a stone in the lucky bracelet. For me, I vote malachite as it pops and it keeps that spring, butterfly, lucky charm vibe.  

I have another thought to share if I may... 
I see you have a lot of VCA bracelets (or plan to add a lot).  I don't know the rest of your VCA collection, and you may already have other pieces, but may I suggest some earrings or a necklace?  For example, I think four bracelets and no other VCA is not a diverse collection unless you are only a bracelet person, To me, the beauty of VCA is their collections and you can wear them as sets for a more complete VCA look.  But... you may be more of a bracelet person only and not so much a VCA person who like other VCA pieces.  

Just my thoughts.  There is on right or wrong.  All VCA is beautiful, and it's really what look you are trying to create with your pieces.   I hope this helps.


----------



## mommafahionista

DA Club said:


> I’m a little obsessed with stacking bracelets and love playing with different combos. My stack yesterday, left and right arms, taken at different locations but on same day. I love the MOP and Lucky charms bracelets!
> 
> View attachment 4965987
> View attachment 4965988


Love the stacks! Do you size your VCA bracelets to the same size as your cartier to give it a uniform look? I wear a 17 and debating about sizing my Vintage Alhambra down to that size. Any pros/cons?


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I'm not a fan of the lucky bracelet as part of a Alhambra stack, but that's me.  I think the beauty of a 3-4 Alhambra bracelet stack is the bold look, with all the same motifs, but in different stones.  The lucky bracelet to me is more whimsical... it says "spring, light, cheery, fun, butterfly, leaves".  At the core, it's a charm bracelet.  If I were to wear the lucky bracelet, I would keep the theme light & whimsical. I would add one Alhambra bracelet, either the MOP to match the charm, or if you want a pop of color, add the malachite or carnelian, which also matches a stone in the lucky bracelet. For me, I vote malachite as it pops and it keeps that spring, butterfly, lucky charm vibe.
> 
> I have another thought to share if I may...
> I see you have a lot of VCA bracelets (or plan to add a lot).  I don't know the rest of your VCA collection, and you may already have other pieces, but may I suggest some earrings or a necklace?  For example, I think four bracelets and no other VCA is not a diverse collection unless you are only a bracelet person, To me, the beauty of VCA is their collections and you can wear them as sets for a more complete VCA look.  But... you may be more of a bracelet person only and not so much a VCA person who like other VCA pieces.
> 
> Just my thoughts.  There is on right or wrong.  All VCA is beautiful, and it's really what look you are trying to create with your pieces.   I hope this helps.


Thank so much for your direction regarding the lucky bracelet.  I can see you point about keeping that look separate.  I would like MOP the best but not sure if need to get both RG & YG in that stone. That seems bit much. Maybe SO RG in MOP as I can then wear with both stacks?
I am a bracelet lover and that’s always my primary focus. In regards to necklaces I just got the MOP lucky butterfly necklace last month.  I plan to get Vintage RG gmop once my SO bracelet is ready.  I love the look of the 20 motifs but I would never wear it.  I prefer dainty necklaces that can be stacked.   
I prefer diamond studs but was toying with idea of pair of sweet earrings to wear in second hole but trying to stay focused and get arm together.   So many options in VCA and I’m trying to stick to plan


----------



## eternallove4bag

Feeling the purples... have a fabulous Sunday everyone


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the purples... have a fabulous Sunday everyone
> View attachment 5005391
> View attachment 5005392



Love Love LOOOOOOVE! My toenails match too! 

I would post a pic, but I literally had a run-in with my younger son's foot and unfortunately one of my *toes* also matches.....


----------



## chanelbee23

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the purples... have a fabulous Sunday everyone
> View attachment 5005391
> View attachment 5005392


Wow!


----------



## Coco.lover

Wearing my Blue Agate Alhambra Bracelet for the first time while out to dinner at Carbone.


----------



## cafecreme15

Coco.lover said:


> Wearing my Blue Agate Alhambra Bracelet for the first time while out to dinner at Carbone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005854


Lovely stack, and lucky you getting a reservation! Hope you enjoyed and it lived up to the hype


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Love Love LOOOOOOVE! My toenails match too!
> 
> I would post a pic, but I literally had a run-in with my younger son's foot and unfortunately one of my *toes* also matches.....


Oh no! I hope you are okay!
Thank you so much! You know how much I love going matchy matchy


----------



## eternallove4bag

chanelbee23 said:


> Wow!


Thank you so much


----------



## eternallove4bag

Coco.lover said:


> Wearing my Blue Agate Alhambra Bracelet for the first time while out to dinner at Carbone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005854


Loving the pop of blue!


----------



## Coco.lover

Thank you, I am in love with the Blue Agate, it's my first VCA and the color sold me. 


eternallove4bag said:


> Loving the pop of blue!


----------



## Coco.lover

Thank you! It was a delicious dinner. Definitely want to go back. 


cafecreme15 said:


> Lovely stack, and lucky you getting a reservation! Hope you enjoyed and it lived up to the hype


----------



## oceanblueapril

arm candy


----------



## lvjunkyxo

oceanblueapril said:


> arm candy
> 
> View attachment 5006558


That turquoise Van Cleef bracelet is soooooooooo amazing!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous I wish this was still available to purchase


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh no! I hope you are okay!
> Thank you so much! You know how much I love going matchy matchy



Thanks sweetie. It was pretty funny, I was sitting next to him and then quickly got up to take the puppy out and tripped over his foot. I shouted "why are your feet so hard???" They are literally anvils with toes. I joked it must be all the milk he drinks and heavy training for wrestling season (which just ended here).

Back on topic, I havent posted an action shot in a while, here's something recent:


----------



## nycmamaofone

Guilloche in action.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Thanks sweetie. It was pretty funny, I was sitting next to him and then quickly got up to take the puppy out and tripped over his foot. I shouted "why are your feet so hard???" They are literally anvils with toes. I joked it must be all the milk he drinks and heavy training for wrestling season (which just ended here).
> 
> Back on topic, I havent posted an action shot in a while, here's something recent:
> 
> View attachment 5007335


Hahaha these kids!

I die over your picture! I am so happy you got the perlee clover bracelet! And the butterfly ring is so whimsical and pretty!


----------



## ThisVNchick

nycmamaofone said:


> Guilloche in action.


I know this is a vca thread, but you are always killing it with the mask game!


----------



## ThisVNchick

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha these kids!
> 
> I die over your picture! I am so happy you got the perlee clover bracelet! And the butterfly ring is so whimsical and pretty!


Whenever I see that ring, I always think @Notorious Pink photoshopped onto her photos...like it looks almost digitally enhanced sometimes in the photos LOL


----------



## nycmamaofone

ThisVNchick said:


> I know this is a vca thread, but you are always killing it with the mask game!


Ha ha thanks. I’m a bit obsessed to be honest.  My newest thing is matching colorful protective masks with my outfit. The brand is Masklab Hong Kong if you’re wondering.


----------



## cococrush

My very first VCA piece!! Stacked with Cartier Diamantes Legers S.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha these kids!
> 
> I die over your picture! I am so happy you got the perlee clover bracelet! And the butterfly ring is so whimsical and pretty!



thanks sweetie! im so thrilled I got the clover but my SO arrived and now I’m scrambling a bit 



ThisVNchick said:


> Whenever I see that ring, I always think @Notorious Pink photoshopped onto her photos...like it looks almost digitally enhanced sometimes in the photos LOL



lol it does look photoshopped. Tbh I often get bored of my jewelry but not this ring, because this is how it looks - it truly glows.  I admit to light editing (I mean editing affecting the lighting) because I’m terrible with photography but I always edit to make photos look more accurate, not less.





__





						Fly By Night Collection | Stephen Webster
					

Stephen Webster presents his Fly By Night Jewellery Collection - showcasing a selection of bespoke necklaces, rings, earrings and bracelets.




					www.stephenwebster.com


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThisVNchick said:


> Whenever I see that ring, I always think @Notorious Pink photoshopped onto her photos...like it looks almost digitally enhanced sometimes in the photos LOL


I am completely mesmerized by that ring! Honestly @Notorious Pink wears her jewelry like a boss!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> thanks sweetie! im so thrilled I got the clover but my SO arrived and now I’m scrambling a bit


Omg! H SO or ur VCA SO? It’s guilloche pave alternating necklace right?


----------



## couturequeen

My poor neglected bracelets! I cannot wait to wear them more regularly again.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> I am completely mesmerized by that ring! Honestly @Notorious Pink wears her jewelry like a boss!






eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! H SO or ur VCA SO? It’s guilloche pave alternating necklace right?



VCA! Yes, great memory! Coming soon...


----------



## chiaoapple

Mixing Bvlgari with VCA！


----------



## mommafahionista

Notorious Pink said:


> thanks sweetie! im so thrilled I got the clover but my SO arrived and now I’m scrambling a bit
> 
> 
> 
> lol it does look photoshopped. Tbh I often get bored of my jewelry but not this ring, because this is how it looks - it truly glows.  I admit to light editing (I mean editing affecting the lighting) because I’m terrible with photography but I always edit to make photos look more accurate, not less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fly By Night Collection | Stephen Webster
> 
> 
> Stephen Webster presents his Fly By Night Jewellery Collection - showcasing a selection of bespoke necklaces, rings, earrings and bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stephenwebster.com


Love the ring! I'm curious, what made you decide to get it for the 2nd finger, vs your ring finger? Is there a particular look that people go for when they choose to wear it on the second finger, alone? Either way, it looks fabulous


----------



## nycmamaofone

Can you spot the Holiday Pendant?


----------



## Cool Breeze

chiaoapple said:


> Mixing Bvlgari with VCA！
> View attachment 5009690


Cool combination!  Beautiful bracelet, too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

mommafahionista said:


> Love the ring! I'm curious, what made you decide to get it for the 2nd finger, vs your ring finger? Is there a particular look that people go for when they choose to wear it on the second finger, alone? Either way, it looks fabulous



Well, tbh these pieces can be hard to find, so I would have taken it if it fit on either finger, but actually I prefer the way it feels and looks on the middle finger. I wish the Pasquale Bruni fit on my middle finger, but I'm fine on the ring finger.


----------



## innerpeace85

Love magic onyx earringsSo easy to wear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> VCA! Yes, great memory! Coming soon...


Yay! I am so excited for you! Cannot wait to see mod pictures!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Love magic onyx earringsSo easy to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009938


My favorite too


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Mixing Bvlgari with VCA！
> View attachment 5009690


Perfection!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Wearing the MoP Vintage necklace and bracelet.


----------



## 880

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 4993834


This is like a valentine! Love it!
@Notorious Pink, cannot want to see your SO! So happy for you! Hugs


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> This is like a valentine! Love it!
> @Notorious Pink, cannot want to see your SO! So happy for you! Hugs



Thank you. 

I love these bracelets, but I *really* love him.


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Love magic onyx earringsSo easy to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009938



I love these, too!!! Except....I have the wg onyx pave bracelet!!! Do I need a yg onyx set, too???!!! This is a prime example of earrings I would love to have if they'd just make them in wg! I could wear them with my solid gold bracelet. Hmmm....


----------



## DS2006

chiaoapple said:


> Mixing Bvlgari with VCA！
> View attachment 5009690



These are so beautiful! It's the first time I have seen the size of Diva's Dream compared to an Alhambra motif and I can see that this style DD pendant has a little more presence. Diva's dream works well with Serpenti, too!


----------



## couturequeen

Blue agate day


----------



## nycmamaofone

couturequeen said:


> Blue agate day
> 
> View attachment 5012699


Absolutely stunning! Who makes that unique diamond bracelet?


----------



## oranGetRee

Simple pieces i wore for short lunch break before the toddler woke from nap...

How I love them!


----------



## VCA21

6 motif with sweaters. In the second photo added 5 motif all gold bracelet for the length. Really practical size of the necklace  for a daily wear.


----------



## ThisVNchick

20 MOP necklace + Magic Carnelian + Magic MOP earrings


----------



## Notorious Pink

ThisVNchick said:


> 20 MOP necklace + Magic Carnelian + Magic MOP earrings
> View attachment 5014381


Faaaabulous!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Firs


VCA21 said:


> 6 motif with sweaters. In the second photo added 5 motif all gold bracelet for the length. Really practical size of the necklace  for a daily wear.
> 
> View attachment 5014093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014094


I never liked this necklace on me but it looks gorgeous on you and on the sweater


----------



## VCA21

so_sofya1985 said:


> Firs
> 
> I never liked this necklace on me but it looks gorgeous on you and on the sweater


Thank you, Sofya , you are very kind


----------



## eternallove4bag

couturequeen said:


> Blue agate day
> 
> View attachment 5012699


Wow the golds and the pop of blue look gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThisVNchick said:


> 20 MOP necklace + Magic Carnelian + Magic MOP earrings
> View attachment 5014381


Stunning! Love the combination of carnelian and white mop together!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Classic beautiful


oranGetRee said:


> Simple pieces i wore for short lunch break before the toddler woke from nap...
> 
> How I love them!
> 
> View attachment 5013396


 Classic, beautiful pieces! The GMOP and pave bracelet is stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

VCA21 said:


> 6 motif with sweaters. In the second photo added 5 motif all gold bracelet for the length. Really practical size of the necklace  for a daily wear.
> 
> View attachment 5014093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014094


I have always been enamored by the 6 motif! You style it really well!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Deleting repeat post!


----------



## VCA21

eternallove4bag said:


> I have always been enamored by the 6 motif! You style it really well!


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## nycmamaofone

Today’s look. Purple and black. Wish they made purple amethyst earrings in Vintage size.


----------



## DS2006

I think amethyst is too transparent for their earrings, unfortunately, but purple would be nice!


----------



## ThisVNchick

DS2006 said:


> I think amethyst is too transparent for their earrings, unfortunately, but purple would be nice!


They could just give us the purple porcelain Dubai edition earrings. I would settle for that for the time being


----------



## couturequeen

nycmamaofone said:


> Absolutely stunning! Who makes that unique diamond bracelet?


Anita Ko

Better shot in daylight.


----------



## TankerToad

Ok so was trying to find the Flowerlace thread but couldn’t so I’ll just put these there:
This fabulous lady on IG has the Flowerlace pendant and earrings which she often wears together. 
Be Still my Matchy Matchy heart.
Just love the looks.


----------



## DR2014

nycmamaofone said:


> Today’s look. Purple and black. Wish they made purple amethyst earrings in Vintage size.
> 
> View attachment 5015415


The whole look is so beautiful, @nycmamaofone! Also, I particularly love your lace blouse, would you share where you got it? Its so hard to find well done lace like this!


----------



## nycmamaofone

DR2014 said:


> The whole look is so beautiful, @nycmamaofone! Also, I particularly love your lace blouse, would you share where you got it? Its so hard to find well done lace like this!


Thanks for the lovely compliment. It was Zara from two summers ago. I bought three of them since I love the shirt so much, and seriously it’s one of my favorite tops.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nycmamaofone said:


> Today’s look. Purple and black. Wish they made purple amethyst earrings in Vintage size.
> 
> View attachment 5015415


OMG I LOVE YOUR OUTFIT


----------



## DR2014

nycmamaofone said:


> Thanks for the lovely compliment. It was Zara from two summers ago. I bought three of them since I love the shirt so much, and seriously it’s one of my favorite tops.


Thank you! Your whole look is great.


----------



## nycmamaofone

DR2014 said:


> Thank you! Your whole look is great.


Thank you!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Notorious Pink said:


> OMG I LOVE YOUR OUTFIT


So sweet of you to say


----------



## nycmamaofone

Red and blue with a vintage jacket and Chanel skirt. Mother of Pearl pendant and bracelet.


----------



## Mya42

cococrush said:


> My very first VCA piece!! Stacked with Cartier Diamantes Legers S.
> 
> View attachment 5008193


May I ask if your cartier is set in the shortest jump ring in the pic? I am thinking of purchasing one to stack with my VCA Onyx necklace.


----------



## Zkg1977

Notorious Pink said:


> I didn't realize that would bother you. Yes - that's how I've worn it -
> 
> View attachment 4998470
> View attachment 4998471
> 
> 
> I do wear with round necklines, too.
> 
> View attachment 4998474


your collection is amazing!


----------



## glamourbag

nycmamaofone said:


> Red and blue with a vintage jacket and Chanel skirt. Mother of Pearl pendant and bracelet.


Wow! The color of this jacket is the perfect shade of blue!!! Beautiful on you!


----------



## nycmamaofone

glamourbag said:


> Wow! The color of this jacket is the perfect shade of blue!!! Beautiful on you!


Thank you!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Blue, green and yellow with Guilloche earrings.


----------



## Cool Breeze

nycmamaofone said:


> Red and blue with a vintage jacket and Chanel skirt. Mother of Pearl pendant and bracelet.


Beautiful outfit along with your VCA pieces.  Your earrings look very pretty and unique.  What brand are they?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful outfit along with your VCA pieces.  Your earrings look very pretty and unique.  What brand are they?


Thank you! They were custom made by my jeweler.


----------



## cococrush

Mya42 said:


> May I ask if your cartier is set in the shortest jump ring in the pic? I am thinking of purchasing one to stack with my VCA Onyx necklace.


Hi, yes, I normally wear it on the longer setting, but with the stack, I do put it on the shorter (choker) setting. I wear my Cartier everyday it makes me so happy to have just a tiny bling with any outfit. I'm actually thinking of getting the YG one just to match if/when I wear gold earrings.


----------



## cococrush

lvjunkyxo said:


> That turquoise Van Cleef bracelet is soooooooooo amazing!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous I wish this was still available to purchase


Will they ever release turquoise stuff again? I love them too.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Today’s spring look.


----------



## glamourbag

nycmamaofone said:


> Today’s spring look.


You are killing the mask game! I'm envious!


----------



## nycmamaofone

glamourbag said:


> You are killing the mask game! I'm envious!


Thank you so much!! The masks are from Masklab Hong Kong. Totally amazing designs. I go into work everyday so it’s been a fun way of dealing with the craziness of the pandemic.


----------



## minami

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the purples... have a fabulous Sunday everyone
> View attachment 5005391
> View attachment 5005392


Love everything ♥️


----------



## minami

It’s just coffee time ♥️


----------



## LucyMadrid

I am waiting to receive a rose gold perlée clover bangle which I want to stack with a Cartier rose gold  juste un clou and on the other hand, as I already have the perlée in white gold, I wonder how would they look, stack together, the perlée bangles in three colors, white, rose and yellow gold. Perhaps a bit too much, what do you think?


----------



## XCCX

minami said:


> It’s just coffee time ♥️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021256


I have the onyx and can’t stop thinking about the carnelian


----------



## ThisVNchick

The less popular of the two 6 Magic necklaces but I found one with a shade of red and beautiful TE characteristics that I just couldn’t say no to.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

ThisVNchick said:


> The less popular of the two 6 Magic necklaces but I found one with a shade of red and beautiful TE characteristics that I just couldn’t say no to.
> View attachment 5021412


it pairs so nicely with your outfit. this version of the 6 motif magic necklace is so uncommonly seen, but it’s such a bold and beautiful piece!


----------



## minami

XCCX said:


> I have the onyx and can’t stop thinking about the carnelian


 love the carnelian .. but I do want everything


----------



## ThisVNchick

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> it pairs so nicely with your outfit. this version of the 6 motif magic necklace is so uncommonly seen, but it’s such a bold and beautiful piece!


Thank you for such a sweet compliment


----------



## Ylesiya

New toy paired with Tiffany Schlumberger


----------



## 880

eletons said:


> Now seeing the MOD shot, it looks like it works quite well only showing a few motifs. At the same time, I learnt how to wear a pop of colour. Thank you so much.
> 
> The first pic gives out the Marilyn Monroe vibe.


@Notorious Pink, love how you’ve styled this! ITA with @eletons ! You look amazing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> @Notorious Pink, love how you’ve styled this! ITA with @eletons ! You look amazing!


Thank you sweetie


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> Blue, green and yellow with Guilloche earrings.


Love how you match your masks with your outfits!


----------



## eternallove4bag

minami said:


> Love everything ♥


Thank you so much!


----------



## eternallove4bag

minami said:


> It’s just coffee time ♥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021256


Carnelian always tempts me! Beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThisVNchick said:


> The less popular of the two 6 Magic necklaces but I found one with a shade of red and beautiful TE characteristics that I just couldn’t say no to.
> View attachment 5021412


Looks beautiful on you! I have to say I tried the carnelian and tiger eye two motif earrings and I am fan of this combination!


----------



## dbcelly

nycmamaofone said:


> Red and blue with a vintage jacket and Chanel skirt. Mother of Pearl pendant and bracelet.


Nice!  Is your MOP necklace in sweet or vintage size?


----------



## nycmamaofone

dbcelly said:


> Nice!  Is your MOP necklace in sweet or vintage size?


Vintage size.


----------



## nycmamaofone

eternallove4bag said:


> Love how you match your masks with your outfits!


Thank you!! Here’s today look.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> Thank you!! Here’s today look.


You are slaying it girl! Yellow has fast become my go to color these days!


----------



## nycmamaofone

eternallove4bag said:


> You are slaying it girl! Yellow has fast become my go to color these days!


You are so kind!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

eternallove4bag said:


> Looks beautiful on you! I have to say I tried the carnelian and tiger eye two motif earrings and I am fan of this combination!


This pair is also on my wishlist. I have said no to several as the carnelian was not the red shade that I wanted (close but not good enough). My SA has told me that I might be too picky  but at the prices that we way, I’ll gladly be picky without any shame!


----------



## jenaps

nycmamaofone said:


> Here’s today look.


Love everything!  Please continue to post - you brighten up my mornings!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

jenaps said:


> Love everything!  Please continue to post - you brighten up my mornings!!!


Thanks so much. I was worried people were getting sick of my posts lol.

Here’s today with a YSL vest and belt and onyx earrings.


----------



## Bagaholic222

nycmamaofone said:


> Thanks so much. I was worried people were getting sick of my posts lol.
> 
> Here’s today with a YSL vest and belt and onyx earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5024248


On the contrary - I look forward to your lovely daily posts!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThisVNchick said:


> This pair is also on my wishlist. I have said no to several as the carnelian was not the red shade that I wanted (close but not good enough). My SA has told me that I might be too picky  but at the prices that we way, I’ll gladly be picky without any shame!


I am with you! I am very picky when it comes to shades of Malachite and carnelian. I want the perfect hue and it only makes sense to wait till we find the perfect shade.


----------



## innerpeace85




----------



## glamourbag

nycmamaofone said:


> Thanks so much. I was worried people were getting sick of my posts lol.
> 
> Here’s today with a YSL vest and belt and onyx earrings.


Honestly... love, love, love so much!


----------



## glamourbag

This pairing  @innerpeace85


----------



## nycmamaofone

glamourbag said:


> Honestly... love, love, love so much!


Thanks babe!


----------



## Tall1Grl

‘Lucky’ my most awesome SA found this beauty, Lucky TE butterfly and TE Vintage Alhambra earrings! Thanks for letting me share!!!


(apologies for the bad lighting)


----------



## 880

nycmamaofone said:


> Red and blue with a vintage jacket and Chanel skirt. Mother of Pearl pendant and bracelet.


I love everything but especially your custom made earrings! Also the other pic with your guilloche earrings is gorgeous!


----------



## nycmamaofone

880 said:


> I love everything but especially your custom made earrings! Also the other pic with your guilloche earrings is gorgeous!


Thank you so much  



Bagaholic222 said:


> On the contrary - I look forward to your lovely daily posts!


Thank you! So sweet of you to say.



Tall1Grl said:


> ‘Lucky’ my most awesome SA found this beauty, Lucky TE butterfly and TE Vintage Alhambra earrings! Thanks for letting me share!!!
> View attachment 5024797
> 
> (apologies for the bad lighting)


I think I need some tiger’s eye in my life eventually. So gorgeous


----------



## innerpeace85

@glamourbag Thank you!!
@nycmamaofone Your mask/outfits/jewelry is on point!! Thanks for the mask recommendations, they are so good.


----------



## innerpeace85

LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 5024410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my perlée clover bangle in rose gold!!


Congratulations! Enjoy the gorgeous bracelet in good health


----------



## nycmamaofone

innerpeace85 said:


> @glamourbag Thank you!!
> @nycmamaofone Your mask/outfits/jewelry is on point!! Thanks for the mask recommendations, they are so good.


Thank you! I’m glad you like them


----------



## Shiva2009

LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 5024410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my perlée clover bangle in rose gold!!


congradS BUT IT LOOKS OFF TO ME! DID YOU BUY IT FROM STORE? IT COULD BE THE PHOTO


----------



## LucyMadrid

Shiva2009 said:


> congradS BUT IT LOOKS OFF TO ME! DID YOU BUY IT FROM STORE? IT COULD BE THE PHOTO



Thanks!It may be the photo. The color looks a bit different.


----------



## Violet Bleu

ThisVNchick said:


> The less popular of the two 6 Magic necklaces but I found one with a shade of red and beautiful TE characteristics that I just couldn’t say no to.
> View attachment 5021412


Wow, this looks so perfect on you! I love it!


----------



## Tall1Grl

nycmamaofone said:


> I think I need some tiger’s eye in my life eventually. So gorgeous


Thank you @nycmamaofone !


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> View attachment 5024778


Enabler


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tall1Grl said:


> ‘Lucky’ my most awesome SA found this beauty, Lucky TE butterfly and TE Vintage Alhambra earrings! Thanks for letting me share!!!
> View attachment 5024797
> 
> (apologies for the bad lighting)


Beautiful!


----------



## Tall1Grl

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!


My friend, it’s been ages! Thank you! I just quickly want to say congrats on your pieces! They r truly gorgeous and suit you so well!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Casual camouflage day with standout accessories.


----------



## innerpeace85

nycmamaofone said:


> Casual camouflage day with standout accessories.


Perfection!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

innerpeace85 said:


> Perfection!!


Thank you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

nycmamaofone said:


> Thanks so much. I was worried people were getting sick of my posts lol.
> 
> Here’s today with a YSL vest and belt and onyx earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5024248


How stylish are you!!! I’m excited for your pics for fashion even more than VCA pieces !!!


----------



## sassification

Mini VCA perlee, feel like getting more haha


----------



## nycmamaofone

so_sofya1985 said:


> How stylish are you!!! I’m excited for your pics for fashion even more than VCA pieces !!!


You are so kind!! Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tall1Grl said:


> My friend, it’s been ages! Thank you! I just quickly want to say congrats on your pieces! They r truly gorgeous and suit you so well!


I know! We have to catch up! Thank you so much! VCA is a slippery slope indeed!


----------



## cafecreme15

Wearing my 2019 holiday pendant over a super comfy shirt from the Gap!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sassification said:


> Mini VCA perlee, feel like getting more haha


These are absolutely addictive. Then you'll get into the Perlée couleurs. They stack so beautifully!


----------



## bing-sta

cafecreme15 said:


> Wearing my 2019 holiday pendant over a super comfy shirt from the Gap!


Beautiful. What length is this? Is it extended?


----------



## cafecreme15

bing-sta said:


> Beautiful. What length is this? Is it extended?


Thank you! It’s worn on the longest jump ring it came with, didn’t have it extended.


----------



## sassification

So happy to join with the holiday pendant 2018! Love the neutrality of it with the diamond in the middle!


----------



## couturequeen

Feeling frivolous today.


----------



## chiaoapple

White gold all the way (sneaking in a watch in steel )


----------



## opadiva

Less this more for the weekend family gathering, I do looooooove this shade of blue though


----------



## so_sofya1985

chiaoapple said:


> White gold all the way (sneaking in a watch in steel )
> View attachment 5029062


Ohhhh I’m feeling that watch! Patek right ?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Happy Spring Day!

I would have preferred a nice sun dress to pair with my RG Frivole pave and old Lucky Necklace but it’s 40 degrees here so it’s cool casual until it warms up a bit more


----------



## HADASSA

opadiva said:


> Less this more for the weekend family gathering, I do looooooove this shade of blue though


Gorgeous shade of blue  Looks like Lapis.


----------



## HADASSA

chiaoapple said:


> White gold all the way (sneaking in a watch in steel )
> View attachment 5029062





ThisVNchick said:


> Happy Spring Day!
> 
> I would have preferred a nice sun dress to pair with my RG Frivole pave and old Lucky Necklace but it’s 40 degrees here so it’s cool casual until it warms up a bit more
> 
> View attachment 5029757


Different looks but oh so nice  @ThisVNchick, I love your "cool casual" top - is it a current season?


----------



## chiaoapple

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ohhhh I’m feeling that watch! Patek right ?


Thank you! Yes, good eye, it’s a Nautilus


----------



## jenayb

nycmamaofone said:


> Thanks so much. I was worried people were getting sick of my posts lol.
> 
> Here’s today with a YSL vest and belt and onyx earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5024248



Trust me... everyone is very, very far from getting sick of your posts.


----------



## jenayb

Picking up a ring at Cartier earlier... my SA insisted I try on a tennis bracelet to go with my stack today. I don't think he was wrong.


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> Picking up a ring at Cartier earlier... my SA insisted I try on a tennis bracelet to go with my stack today. I don't think he was wrong.
> 
> View attachment 5030198


Gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> Gorgeous!



Hey girl!


----------



## cromagnon

My little stack Rarely wear all three though


----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


> Picking up a ring at Cartier earlier... my SA insisted I try on a tennis bracelet to go with my stack today. I don't think he was wrong.


Perfect! I think a tb pairs perfectly with your stack!


----------



## nycmamaofone

jenaywins said:


> Picking up a ring at Cartier earlier... my SA insisted I try on a tennis bracelet to go with my stack today. I don't think he was wrong.
> 
> View attachment 5030198


WOW!!! Incredible stack with the diamond bracelet.
And thank you for your compliment.


----------



## 880

Today: wg and rg rings; wg  Breguet heritage; six motif gmop necklace
21P navy knit top; vuori black camo joggers


----------



## jenayb

glamourbag said:


> Perfect! I think a tb pairs perfectly with your stack!



I'm thinking so now, too!


----------



## Venessa84

Last Friday night with my 2019 holiday pendant and 5 motif Alhambra bracelet


----------



## 880

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 5030902
> 
> 
> Last Friday night with my 2019 holiday pendant and 5 motif Alhambra bracelet


I love everything about this look! I think it’s both edgy and classic with a twist!


----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


> I'm thinking so now, too!


Im still waiting to size mine but they are a must have and pairs well with the VCA to add a little bit of variance.


----------



## innerpeace85

880 said:


> Today: wg and rg rings; wg  Breguet heritage; six motif gmop necklace
> 21P navy knit top; vuori black camo joggers
> View attachment 5030806


6 motif looks beautiful on you!


----------



## 880

innerpeace85 said:


> 6 motif looks beautiful on you!


Thank you so much for your kind words, @innerpeace85 !


----------



## ThisVNchick

HADASSA said:


> Different looks but oh so nice  @ThisVNchick, I love your "cool casual" top - is it a current season?


It is not. It’s from last year’s J.Crew fall collection.


----------



## Venessa84

880 said:


> I love everything about this look! I think it’s both edgy and classic with a twist!



Thank you so much! I love everything about this combo.


----------



## HADASSA

ThisVNchick said:


> It is not. It’s from last year’s J.Crew fall collection.


I missed out  Thank you


----------



## ThisVNchick

HADASSA said:


> I missed out  Thank you


I'm sure you can find similar styles come fall. I feel like they've issued it multiple times over the years.


----------



## HADASSA

ThisVNchick said:


> I'm sure you can find similar styles come fall. I feel like they've issued it multiple times over the years.


Something to look forward too besides new offerings from VCA


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> Picking up a ring at Cartier earlier... my SA insisted I try on a tennis bracelet to go with my stack today. I don't think he was wrong.
> 
> View attachment 5030198


Trouble but of a good kind


----------



## eternallove4bag

So many gorgeous pictures to drool over on this thread!

Sharing my love for everything perlee and malachite


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> Trouble but of a good kind



Oh yes!!!!


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> So many gorgeous pictures to drool over on this thread!
> 
> Sharing my love for everything perlee and malachite
> View attachment 5031722
> View attachment 5031723


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> So many gorgeous pictures to drool over on this thread!
> 
> Sharing my love for everything perlee and malachite
> View attachment 5031722
> View attachment 5031723


You kill me with your malachite and Perlee mod shots!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I’m so glad I invested in these Guilloche earrings. Those and the onyx ones are my most worn earrings these days.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


>


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> You kill me with your malachite and Perlee mod shots!


And you, with Frivole, to me


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m so glad I invested in these Guilloche earrings. Those and the onyx ones are my most worn earrings these days.


So pretty!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty!!


Thank you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

chiaoapple said:


> White gold all the way (sneaking in a watch in steel )
> View attachment 5029062


May I ask what is the flower pendant underneath the Alhambra 10?


----------



## chiaoapple

so_sofya1985 said:


> May I ask what is the flower pendant underneath the Alhambra 10?


Hi, it is a custom made design by the local jeweller I go to. I basically found through Google images designs I found interesting and worked with the jeweller on size, stones, etc.


----------



## so_sofya1985

chiaoapple said:


> Hi, it is a custom made design by the local jeweller I go to. I basically found through Google images designs I found interesting and worked with the jeweller on size, stones, etc.


That is awesome!!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Today’s red and black look.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> So many gorgeous pictures to drool over on this thread!
> 
> Sharing my love for everything perlee and malachite
> View attachment 5031722
> View attachment 5031723


Yes yes yes love it all!!!


----------



## lisawhit

Gold perlee, gold love, and lalaounis carnelian and lapis bracelets


----------



## eternallove4bag

Some of my favorite brands together kinda picture ... happy mid week everyone


----------



## choco30

Wore my vintage MOP Alhambra necklace for my elopement a few days ago


----------



## Bagaholic222

choco30 said:


> Wore my vintage MOP Alhambra necklace for my elopement a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034082


Congrats!


----------



## Ylesiya

Birds and butterflies


----------



## hers4eva

eternallove4bag said:


> Some of my favorite brands together kinda picture ... happy mid week everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033843
> View attachment 5033847
> View attachment 5033849



All your favorites are beautuful  

Could you please share the carat weight of just your center stone in your ring


----------



## eternallove4bag

hers4eva said:


> All your favorites are beautuful
> 
> Could you please share the carat weight of just your center stone in your ring


Thank you so much! The center stone is 1.23


----------



## sassification

Wondering about this stacking... am new to mixing metals >•<


----------



## lalame

sassification said:


> Wondering about this stacking... am new to mixing metals >•<



I like it! But I also love mixing metals. If you have something two toned you can wear too, like a two tone watch, it really helps tie it all together.


----------



## goldengirl123

sassification said:


> Wondering about this stacking... am new to mixing metals >•<


I think it looks great!


----------



## BigAkoya

sassification said:


> Wondering about this stacking... am new to mixing metals >•<


Not for me.  It’s like you just threw on two necklaces just to wear.  But that’s just me.  If you love it, wear it!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

My most recent purchase.  As much as I love all thing guilloche, I thought maybe 10 motif would be too dressy looking for my casual style but I am pleasantly surprised how versatile this piece is!


----------



## sassification

Ooh i think it is kind of mixed feelings haha, i may just try left hand qhite gold, right habd gold first.. and stick to 1 color for necklaces / earrings.. unfortunately, i dont really have anything 2 tone at the moment.. am also torn now if it shld get WG or YG perlee bracelet! Ugh


----------



## glamourbag

J_love_Chanel said:


> My most recent purchase.  As much as I love all thing guilloche, I thought maybe 10 motif would be too dressy looking for my casual style but I am pleasantly surprised how versatile this piece is!


YES! I wear mine always. Not too dressy. SO happy for you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sharing a few eye candy I tried at the store the other day. So much love for the rose gold Frivole btf ring and pendant not to mention the butterfly btf ring.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing a few eye candy I tried at the store the other day. So much love for the rose gold Frivole btf ring and pendant not to mention the butterfly btf ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035782
> View attachment 5035783
> View attachment 5035784


Love it!  You have to get the Frivole BTF ring.  It looks gorgeous on you and that ring just pops!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing a few eye candy I tried at the store the other day. So much love for the rose gold Frivole btf ring and pendant not to mention the butterfly btf ring.


Im a big lover of the two butterfly ring but this Frivole is spectacular on you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Love it!  You have to get the Frivole BTF ring.  It looks gorgeous on you and that ring just pops!


Thank you so much! I can’t believe that just when I was wishing that Frivole be released in rose gold, VCA came out with it. So, I guess it’s meant to be? ... yes, the Frivole BTF ring is coming home with me next month! That is, if I can wait that long


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Im a big lover of the two butterfly ring but this Frivole is spectacular on you.


Thank you so much! I love the butterfly ring a lot but the moment VCA came out with the Frivole in RG, I knew my decision on which to choose! I put a deposit on this ring so it’s coming home with me soon


----------



## prettychic

What size is the frivole pave rg pendant? It also looks amazing  on you! Eternalove4bag you are enabling me with your selections. So many vca beauties are so tempting and hard to choose just one.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I love the butterfly ring a lot but the moment VCA came out with the Frivole in RG, I knew my decision on which to choose! I put a deposit on this ring so it’s coming home with me soon


Wonderful! Congratulations!  That ring is so blingy!  I know you'll love wearing it.  I love mine too. 
Did you get any matching pieces?  I think we chatted earlier I plan to fly out to VCA to get the matching small pave Frivole earrings to match my BTF ring.  However, I am finding it difficult to get a third piece (I like sets of three).  The pendant is gorgeous, but I'm not a pendant gal (I prefer long necklaces).  I am considering the Very Large long pendant.  The SA said he will have to bring that piece in as it is not a common piece.  I'm not sure though... I don't think the flower will be big enough for a long pendant and pop, but we'll see.  

I am curious what matching pieces, if any, you plan to get?  The Frivole pendant looks lovely you.  I would get that in a heartbeat if I wore open collar/vneck blouses. 

I'm so happy for you!  The ring looks great on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

prettychic said:


> What size is the frivole pave rg pendant? It also looks amazing  on you! Eternalove4bag you are enabling me with your selections. So many vca beauties are so tempting and hard to choose just one.


Thank you so much! VCA is truly a slippery slope! The pendant is small size. I absolutely loved it and it’s on my wishlist, to pair with the Frivole BTF ring! I have been furiously reworking my wishlist after the Spring launch


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Wonderful! Congratulations!  That ring is so blingy!  I know you'll love wearing it.  I love mine too.
> Did you get any matching pieces?  I think we chatted earlier I plan to fly out to VCA to get the matching small pave Frivole earrings to match my BTF ring.  However, I am finding it difficult to get a third piece (I like sets of three).  The pendant is gorgeous, but I'm not a pendant gal (I prefer long necklaces).  I am considering the Very Large long pendant.  The SA said he will have to bring that piece in as it is not a common piece.  I'm not sure though... I don't think the flower will be big enough for a long pendant and pop, but we'll see.
> 
> I am curious what matching pieces, if any, you plan to get?  The Frivole pendant looks lovely you.  I would get that in a heartbeat if I wore open collar/vneck blouses.
> 
> I'm so happy for you!  The ring looks great on you!


Thank you so much! I loved the Frivole pendant in the small size and I am planning to purchase that to pair it up with my Frivole BTF ring. I do pairs of two to create sets but for Frivole I was willing to make an exception and get the earrings in small size too. I was so convinced I would get the earrings till I tried them at the store. The earrings just didn’t sit well on me. The clips were showing and it looked awful and too big on me. I am attaching pics for you to see. So they went off my wishlist. I would rather pair the Frivole pendant with my vintage pave earrings.
I do remember that you were going to visit the VCA store in April to get your Frivole earrings in WG pave. I like the idea of the long Frivole pendant to make it a set of 3. Would you consider the Frivole necklace (9 flowers) in pave WG instead or would that be too blingy?


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I loved the Frivole pendant in the small size and I am planning to purchase that to pair it up with my Frivole BTF ring. I do pairs of two to create sets but for Frivole I was willing to make an exception and get the earrings in small size too. I was so convinced I would get the earrings till I tried them at the store. The earrings just didn’t sit well on me. The clips were showing and it looked awful and too big on me. I am attaching pics for you to see. So they went off my wishlist. I would rather pair the Frivole pendant with my vintage pave earrings.
> I do remember that you were going to visit the VCA store in April to get your Frivole earrings in WG pave. I like the idea of the long Frivole pendant to make it a set of 3. Would you consider the Frivole necklace (9 flowers) in pave WG instead or would that be too blingy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036050
> View attachment 5036051
> View attachment 5036052


Great photos!  I love the earrings on you as I like bling.  Yes I plan to get the same earrings, but in the WG diamond pave.  I like the 9 flowers, but it's too short.  I don't wear short necklaces as my tops are mostly round/scoop necks, so I feel short necklaces/pendants compete with the neckline and looks sloppy on me.  That's just me.  I prefer long necklaces such as the 20 motif, and I asked the SA if VCA could make a long version of the 9 flowers necklace, make it like a 20 motif long necklace.  VCA said no.    That's when my SA suggested the Very Large Pendant/Clip to try.  I will try it, but I know myself, and it's not going to be a big enough statement piece as a lone pendant.  

I think the earrings are so beautiful, and they really sparkle, different than Alhambra which shows more gold material especially with the center dot.  But I certainly get it if you don't like it.  But... are you sure? Try them on again?    I personally think the earrings look stunning on you.  And I am sure I can tilt my head to show my clips too which I really would not let the clips be a deal breaker.  The second photo of you with the ring and earrings together is just gorgeous to me!  When you get your ring and get to really stare at it in all lighting, you will know what I mean about the sparkle... it's amazing due to the all pave petals.  It's very blingy, and I think the earrings will light up your face.  The pendant is also gorgeous of course.

After seeing your post, I can't wait until next month myself to get the earrings!  Then I need to decide on what other piece to get to make my trip worthwhile... the clover bangle was at the top of the list for me, but I recently saw the movie Crazy Rich Asians as I heard there is a lot of bling in that movie.  There sure is!  Eleanor (the mom) wears a Lotus ring in the final scene, and that did it for me.  That ring just popped on her.  Now I want one.   I can't remember if you have a Lotus ring or not, you probably already have one since you like blingy things as well.

Congrats again!  I am sure you are so excited get these pieces!


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing a few eye candy I tried at the store the other day. So much love for the rose gold Frivole btf ring and pendant not to mention the butterfly btf ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035782
> View attachment 5035783
> View attachment 5035784


Stunning!


----------



## innerpeace85

My latest earrings! I have been thinking on these for last 3 years and finally got it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Great photos!  I love the earrings on you as I like bling.  Yes I plan to get the same earrings, but in the WG diamond pave.  I like the 9 flowers, but it's too short.  I don't wear short necklaces as my tops are mostly round/scoop necks, so I feel short necklaces/pendants compete with the neckline and looks sloppy on me.  That's just me.  I prefer long necklaces such as the 20 motif, and I asked the SA if VCA could make a long version of the 9 flowers necklace, make it like a 20 motif long necklace.  VCA said no.    That's when my SA suggested the Very Large Pendant/Clip to try.  I will try it, but I know myself, and it's not going to be a big enough statement piece as a lone pendant.
> 
> I think the earrings are so beautiful, and they really sparkle, different than Alhambra which shows more gold material especially with the center dot.  But I certainly get it if you don't like it.  But... are you sure? Try them on again?    I personally think the earrings look stunning on you.  And I am sure I can tilt my head to show my clips too which I really would not let the clips be a deal breaker.  The second photo of you with the ring and earrings together is just gorgeous to me!  When you get your ring and get to really stare at it in all lighting, you will know what I mean about the sparkle... it's amazing due to the all pave petals.  It's very blingy, and I think the earrings will light up your face.  The pendant is also gorgeous of course.
> 
> After seeing your post, I can't wait until next month myself to get the earrings!  Then I need to decide on what other piece to get to make my trip worthwhile... the clover bangle was at the top of the list for me, but I recently saw the movie Crazy Rich Asians as I heard there is a lot of bling in that movie.  There sure is!  Eleanor (the mom) wears a Lotus ring in the final scene, and that did it for me.  That ring just popped on her.  Now I want one.   I can't remember if you have a Lotus ring or not, you probably already have one since you like blingy things as well.
> 
> Congrats again!  I am sure you are so excited get these pieces!


I know what you mean! In the past I have known to say no to certain pieces only to come back to it later! I might try the earrings a few more times just to see. It was not love at first sight but then I had such high expectations from it, maybe that’s why I feel a little let down!

Okay, I totally understand your feelings on short necklaces. Would adding two 9 flowers put together look weird? I wonder. Maybe you can try that out in April when you go to the store?

Oh, I love the Lotus ring! It’s such a statement piece! If it came in rose gold I would have honestly been all over it but somehow white gold looks horrible on me! My only platinum piece is my celebration Tiffany ring. Everything else is either rose or yellow gold.

Please post pics of everything you try at the store in April! I am looking forward to admiring them


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> My latest earrings! I have been thinking on these for last 3 years and finally got it.
> View attachment 5036132


I am so glad you got these! You know I am a fan and now I feel enabled


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Stunning!


Can’t wait to get the Frivole ring! It’s so gorgeous in person! I feel pictures don’t do it justice!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

BigAkoya said:


> Wonderful! Congratulations!  That ring is so blingy!  I know you'll love wearing it.  I love mine too.
> Did you get any matching pieces?  I think we chatted earlier I plan to fly out to VCA to get the matching small pave Frivole earrings to match my BTF ring.  However, I am finding it difficult to get a third piece (I like sets of three).  The pendant is gorgeous, but I'm not a pendant gal (I prefer long necklaces).  I am considering the Very Large long pendant.  The SA said he will have to bring that piece in as it is not a common piece.  I'm not sure though... I don't think the flower will be big enough for a long pendant and pop, but we'll see.
> 
> I am curious what matching pieces, if any, you plan to get?  The Frivole pendant looks lovely you.  I would get that in a heartbeat if I wore open collar/vneck blouses.
> 
> I'm so happy for you!  The ring looks great on you!


i’d love to see pics of the very long frivole pendant if you get a chance to try it on — i’m considering it as well


----------



## ThisVNchick

Lucky on Lucky paired with a light maxi skirt and plain yellow tank top because it is 80 degrees out today.


----------



## BigAkoya

Since we're talking Frivole here for the moment, here are some photos I dug up of my WG version.  The first photo is a selfie, so it's flipped. I actually wear it on my right ring finger like the second photo.  The last photo is one my SA sent me of the Very Large pendant.  It's the same photo as on the website, but I posted it here with the other photos so you can see the size.  It's not as big as I would like for a long pendant, so I worry it will kind of just fade into the background.


----------



## ThisVNchick

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I loved the Frivole pendant in the small size and I am planning to purchase that to pair it up with my Frivole BTF ring. I do pairs of two to create sets but for Frivole I was willing to make an exception and get the earrings in small size too. I was so convinced I would get the earrings till I tried them at the store. The earrings just didn’t sit well on me. The clips were showing and it looked awful and too big on me. I am attaching pics for you to see. So they went off my wishlist. I would rather pair the Frivole pendant with my vintage pave earrings.
> I do remember that you were going to visit the VCA store in April to get your Frivole earrings in WG pave. I like the idea of the long Frivole pendant to make it a set of 3. Would you consider the Frivole necklace (9 flowers) in pave WG instead or would that be too blingy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036050
> View attachment 5036051
> View attachment 5036052



You should ask them to change out the existing post for a longer post and screw the post onto the top hole. I had the same issues as you. I was really annoyed by the bottom showing so my SA told me to extend the post and move it up so the flower isn’t sitting so high up, showing the bottoms. Now my Frivoles are slightly lower (but not drooping) and you can hardly see the bottom attachment. The longer post also helps to not pinch my ears as much.


----------



## TankerToad

Ok not me but this IG post is just too beautiful


----------



## innerpeace85

ThisVNchick said:


> Lucky on Lucky paired with a light maxi skirt and plain yellow tank top because it is 80 degrees out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036201


So pretty!


----------



## glamourbag

TankerToad said:


> Ok not me but this IG post is just too beautiful


Love her. She’s a sweetheart too.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> Since we're talking Frivole here for the moment, here are some photos I dug up of my WG version.  The first photo is a selfie, so it's flipped. I actually wear it on my right ring finger like the second photo.  The last photo is one my SA sent me of the Very Large pendant.  It's the same photo as on the website, but I posted it here with the other photos so you can see the size.  It's not as big as I would like for a long pendant, so I worry it will kind of just fade into the background.


Please would you be so kind as to show more photos of you wearing long necklaces just to give me some ideas of how it can be styled? Thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThisVNchick said:


> You should ask them to change out the existing post for a longer post and screw the post onto the top hole. I had the same issues as you. I was really annoyed by the bottom showing so my SA told me to extend the post and move it up so the flower isn’t sitting so high up, showing the bottoms. Now my Frivoles are slightly lower (but not drooping) and you can hardly see the bottom attachment. The longer post also helps to not pinch my ears as much.


That’s a great idea! Thank you so much for letting me know. I am going to ask my SA!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Since we're talking Frivole here for the moment, here are some photos I dug up of my WG version.  The first photo is a selfie, so it's flipped. I actually wear it on my right ring finger like the second photo.  The last photo is one my SA sent me of the Very Large pendant.  It's the same photo as on the website, but I posted it here with the other photos so you can see the size.  It's not as big as I would like for a long pendant, so I worry it will kind of just fade into the background.


Absolutely stunning! The Frivole BTF ring looks phenomenal on you! The pairing with earrings and the long pendant in my opinion would look amazing. I feel the pendant has a great presence. I have not seen it person but it looks pretty substantial not to mention gorgeous. I am looking forward to pictures of you trying everything at the store in April!


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> Please would you be so kind as to show more photos of you wearing long necklaces just to give me some ideas of how it can be styled? Thank you


Hi!  I've always shyed away from the camera, and a hand shot is probably the extent of my photos.   
But I would be happy to share ideas... 

To me, a long necklace (not a long pendant) is a super versatile piece of jewelry.  You can wear a long necklace such as a 20 motif everywhere.  I work in corporate, so when I was flying, I was wearing business suits to meet with clients.  Off hours, I am the complete opposite of my stiff suit look.  I dress super casual, think round neck top, skinny jeans, and Chanel ballets flat.  For summer, round neck tops, skinny white Bermuda shorts, and Chanel espadrilles.  Very very casual. 

I am short and small boned, 5' 2", and 108 lbs. All my friends are amazons compared to me. I have a friend that is 5' 10" and one that is near 6' tall.     I am not model tall, but I am of the mind that small petite women look great in bold jewelry.  They almost need it as it pops and makes a presence.  Dainty jewelry does not do it for me.

A long necklace works with everything... you can wear it with a round neck, vneck, collared shirt, turtleneck, long flowing tunic, t-shirt, belted top.  I cannot say the same about a short necklace or pendant.  Short necklaces or pendants look beautiful against bare skin (e.g. think vneck or open collar).  But to me, they compete and look sloppy/messy with round/scoop/ballet necklines. 

For you, since we are on the VCA forum here, I think you are asking about the 20 motif as I am wearing one in my first photo (good eye!).  You can see how casual I wear it.  My top is a striped top. I was also wearing skinny jeans and red Chanel ballet flats (my wanna be French look ).  Very casual.  What you don't see is I am also wearing my matching Alhambra MOP earrings and bracelet with the 20 motif.

One other comment I want to add, high price does not mean formal wear.  It is the design that dictates formality. A 20 motif is nothing more than a quatrefoil/four leaf clover station necklace at it's purest.  A Frivole ring is nothing more than a diamond flower ring. Station necklaces and flower rings can be found in all price points, including costume jewelry.  These are simple classic designs and can be worn casual. 

That's just my point of view, and I hope it was helpful.  If you are considering a 20 motif, I would highly recommend it.  It is a very wearable piece.


----------



## Cool Breeze

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I've always shyed away from the camera, and a hand shot is probably the extent of my photos.
> But I would be happy to share ideas...
> 
> To me, a long necklace (not a long pendant) is a super versatile piece of jewelry.  You can wear a long necklace such as a 20 motif everywhere.  I work in corporate, so when I was flying, I was wearing business suits to meet with clients.  Off hours, I am the complete opposite of my stiff suit look.  I dress super casual, think round neck top, skinny jeans, and Chanel ballets flat.  For summer, round neck tops, skinny white Bermuda shorts, and Chanel espadrilles.  Very very casual.
> 
> I am short and small boned, 5' 2", and 108 lbs. All my friends are amazons compared to me. I have a friend that is 5' 10" and one that is near 6' tall.     I am not model tall, but I am of the mind that small petite women look great in bold jewelry.  They almost need it as it pops and makes a presence.  Dainty jewelry does not do it for me.
> 
> A long necklace works with everything... you can wear it with a round neck, vneck, collared shirt, turtleneck, long flowing tunic, t-shirt, belted top.  I cannot say the same about a short necklace or pendant.  Short necklaces or pendants look beautiful against bare skin (e.g. think vneck or open collar).  But to me, they compete and look sloppy/messy with round/scoop/ballet necklines.
> 
> For you, since we are on the VCA forum here, I think you are asking about the 20 motif as I am wearing one in my first photo (good eye!).  You can see how casual I wear it.  My top is a striped top. I was also wearing skinny jeans and red Chanel ballet flats (my wanna be French look ).  Very casual.  What you don't see is I am also wearing my matching Alhambra MOP earrings and bracelet with the 20 motif.
> 
> One other comment I want to add, high price does not mean formal wear.  It is the design that dictates formality. A 20 motif is nothing more than a quatrefoil/four leaf clover station necklace at it's purest.  A Frivole ring is nothing more than a diamond flower ring. Station necklaces and flower rings can be found in all price points, including costume jewelry.  These are simple classic designs and can be worn casual.
> 
> That's just my point of view, and I hope it was helpful.  If you are considering a 20 motif, I would highly recommend it.  It is a very wearable piece.


Well said!  I respect your point of view on this discussion and others.  Thanks for contributing to the various threads.


----------



## cafecreme15

In the park the other day, taking advantage of the unseasonably gorgeous weather. Of course, back to gray and rain today.


----------



## XCCX

Sharing my sister’s stack


----------



## eternallove4bag

cafecreme15 said:


> In the park the other day, taking advantage of the unseasonably gorgeous weather. Of course, back to gray and rain today.
> 
> View attachment 5037844
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037845


Love your diamond star bracelet. So unique and perfect with your stack!


----------



## eternallove4bag

XCCX said:


> Sharing my sister’s stack
> 
> View attachment 5037958


Beautiful! Even though I am not a watch person but this particular watch has really caught my attention!


----------



## XCCX

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! Even though I am not a watch person but this particular watch has really caught my attention!


It is beautiful, like a piece of jewelry


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I've always shyed away from the camera, and a hand shot is probably the extent of my photos.
> But I would be happy to share ideas...
> 
> To me, a long necklace (not a long pendant) is a super versatile piece of jewelry.  You can wear a long necklace such as a 20 motif everywhere.  I work in corporate, so when I was flying, I was wearing business suits to meet with clients.  Off hours, I am the complete opposite of my stiff suit look.  I dress super casual, think round neck top, skinny jeans, and Chanel ballets flat.  For summer, round neck tops, skinny white Bermuda shorts, and Chanel espadrilles.  Very very casual.
> 
> I am short and small boned, 5' 2", and 108 lbs. All my friends are amazons compared to me. I have a friend that is 5' 10" and one that is near 6' tall.     I am not model tall, but I am of the mind that small petite women look great in bold jewelry.  They almost need it as it pops and makes a presence.  Dainty jewelry does not do it for me.
> 
> A long necklace works with everything... you can wear it with a round neck, vneck, collared shirt, turtleneck, long flowing tunic, t-shirt, belted top.  I cannot say the same about a short necklace or pendant.  Short necklaces or pendants look beautiful against bare skin (e.g. think vneck or open collar).  But to me, they compete and look sloppy/messy with round/scoop/ballet necklines.
> 
> For you, since we are on the VCA forum here, I think you are asking about the 20 motif as I am wearing one in my first photo (good eye!).  You can see how casual I wear it.  My top is a striped top. I was also wearing skinny jeans and red Chanel ballet flats (my wanna be French look ).  Very casual.  What you don't see is I am also wearing my matching Alhambra MOP earrings and bracelet with the 20 motif.
> 
> One other comment I want to add, high price does not mean formal wear.  It is the design that dictates formality. A 20 motif is nothing more than a quatrefoil/four leaf clover station necklace at it's purest.  A Frivole ring is nothing more than a diamond flower ring. Station necklaces and flower rings can be found in all price points, including costume jewelry.  These are simple classic designs and can be worn casual.
> 
> That's just my point of view, and I hope it was helpful.  If you are considering a 20 motif, I would highly recommend it.  It is a very wearable piece.


I love this post, your aesthetic, and your jewelry philosophy! Thank you!


----------



## 7777777

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I loved the Frivole pendant in the small size and I am planning to purchase that to pair it up with my Frivole BTF ring. I do pairs of two to create sets but for Frivole I was willing to make an exception and get the earrings in small size too. I was so convinced I would get the earrings till I tried them at the store. The earrings just didn’t sit well on me. The clips were showing and it looked awful and too big on me. I am attaching pics for you to see. So they went off my wishlist. I would rather pair the Frivole pendant with my vintage pave earrings.
> I do remember that you were going to visit the VCA store in April to get your Frivole earrings in WG pave. I like the idea of the long Frivole pendant to make it a set of 3. Would you consider the Frivole necklace (9 flowers) in pave WG instead or would that be too blingy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036050
> View attachment 5036051
> View attachment 5036052


Love your scarf. Could you please share details.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I've always shyed away from the camera, and a hand shot is probably the extent of my photos.
> But I would be happy to share ideas...
> 
> To me, a long necklace (not a long pendant) is a super versatile piece of jewelry.  You can wear a long necklace such as a 20 motif everywhere.  I work in corporate, so when I was flying, I was wearing business suits to meet with clients.  Off hours, I am the complete opposite of my stiff suit look.  I dress super casual, think round neck top, skinny jeans, and Chanel ballets flat.  For summer, round neck tops, skinny white Bermuda shorts, and Chanel espadrilles.  Very very casual.
> 
> I am short and small boned, 5' 2", and 108 lbs. All my friends are amazons compared to me. I have a friend that is 5' 10" and one that is near 6' tall.     I am not model tall, but I am of the mind that small petite women look great in bold jewelry.  They almost need it as it pops and makes a presence.  Dainty jewelry does not do it for me.
> 
> A long necklace works with everything... you can wear it with a round neck, vneck, collared shirt, turtleneck, long flowing tunic, t-shirt, belted top.  I cannot say the same about a short necklace or pendant.  Short necklaces or pendants look beautiful against bare skin (e.g. think vneck or open collar).  But to me, they compete and look sloppy/messy with round/scoop/ballet necklines.
> 
> For you, since we are on the VCA forum here, I think you are asking about the 20 motif as I am wearing one in my first photo (good eye!).  You can see how casual I wear it.  My top is a striped top. I was also wearing skinny jeans and red Chanel ballet flats (my wanna be French look ).  Very casual.  What you don't see is I am also wearing my matching Alhambra MOP earrings and bracelet with the 20 motif.
> 
> One other comment I want to add, high price does not mean formal wear.  It is the design that dictates formality. A 20 motif is nothing more than a quatrefoil/four leaf clover station necklace at it's purest.  A Frivole ring is nothing more than a diamond flower ring. Station necklaces and flower rings can be found in all price points, including costume jewelry.  These are simple classic designs and can be worn casual.
> 
> That's just my point of view, and I hope it was helpful.  If you are considering a 20 motif, I would highly recommend it.  It is a very wearable piece.


Thank you so much for the detailed reply. I thought long necklace looks kind of formal because I found some video clips from TV show Downton Abbey and the main character Mary wears long necklace often with the low waisted dress. They look very nice though. Do you think that long necklaces carry some kind of religious tone? Because a rosary chain also looks like a long necklace. I worry that I look like a nun or a monk wearing one cos I have a serious looking face. 

I guess I will need to try the 20 motif to see how it looks on me.


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThisVNchick said:


> Lucky on Lucky paired with a light maxi skirt and plain yellow tank top because it is 80 degrees out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036201


You look fabulous! Lucky on Lucky looks beautiful on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

7777777 said:


> Love your scarf. Could you please share details.


Thank you so much! It’s Hermès Acte III CSGM. I believe it’s CW 22.


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed reply. I thought long necklace looks kind of formal because I found some video clips from TV show Downton Abbey and the main character Mary wears long necklace often with the low waisted dress. They look very nice though. Do you think that long necklaces carry some kind of religious tone? Because a rosary chain also looks like a long necklace. I worry that I look like a nun or a monk wearing one cos I have a serious looking face.
> 
> I guess I will need to try the 20 motif to see how it looks on me.


Hi, you will not look like a nun wearing a long necklace.  Google "how to wear a long necklace photos ".  You will see tons of photos with ladies wearing long necklaces... with jeans, short, dresses... tons.  Yes, I would definitely recommend you go in and try it on.  That's the best way to know if it's something you like.  Good luck.


----------



## chiaoapple

Grey MOP Magic pendant, YG guilloche pendant that was upcycled from the extra motif when I shortened my sweet watch, and YG clover


----------



## seasounds

Some guilloche with a splash of turquoise (thanks to Mateo of NY).


----------



## dbcelly

chiaoapple said:


> Grey MOP Magic pendant, YG guilloche pendant that was upcycled from the extra motif when I shortened my sweet watch, and YG clover
> View attachment 5040031


Everything about this outfit is just so elegant!

I've always wondered if they could take out an extra motif from *bracelets *to shorten, instead of shortening by removing links between motifs. 

With the watch, I guess removing the motif is the only option.  Did VCA 'make' the YG guilloche necklace for you, or were you able to just put the pendant on any rope necklace you personally owned?


----------



## AKCHL

Excited to share my new (and first) VCA piece. I am in love with the blue agate, which could prove deadly for my bank account.


----------



## ayshaa

AKCHL said:


> Excited to share my new (and first) VCA piece. I am in love with the blue agate, which could prove deadly for my bank account.
> View attachment 5040588


Oh that is a beautiful shade of blue!


----------



## Janita

chiaoapple said:


> Grey MOP Magic pendant, YG guilloche pendant that was upcycled from the extra motif when I shortened my sweet watch, and YG clover
> View attachment 5040031


Omgsh so beautiful!! I need this!!!


----------



## Janita

Still contemplating if I got the right one...carnelian looks beautiful but will I get tired of the pop of color after a while? Should I opt for the more safe option like rosegold or guilloche?


----------



## eternallove4bag

AKCHL said:


> Excited to share my new (and first) VCA piece. I am in love with the blue agate, which could prove deadly for my bank account.
> View attachment 5040588


Congrats on your first VCA piece! It’s beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Janita said:


> Still contemplating if I got the right one...carnelian looks beautiful but will I get tired of the pop of color after a while? Should I opt for the more safe option like rosegold or guilloche?


Not if you love that pop of color. For me that’s malachite and my love for the color only grows leaps and bounds as time passes. If you don’t love the carnelian, then definitely guilloche or rose gold would be safer options.


----------



## Mali_

AKCHL said:


> Excited to share my new (and first) VCA piece. I am in love with the blue agate, which could prove deadly for my bank account.
> View attachment 5040588


LOL. I’m trying so hard to not want (really, buy) BA. I’m turning to VCA pink gold & that’s bad enough.


----------



## Janita

eternallove4bag said:


> Not if you love that pop of color. For me that’s malachite and my love for the color only grows leaps and bounds as time passes. If you don’t love the carnelian, then definitely guilloche or rose gold would be safer options.


Thanks so much! The SA handpicked the best stones for me and they are absolutely stunning, and all the other stones didn't pop as much as carnelian on me, but I plan to go to the banisland so I hope my love grows like your with malachite~♡♡


----------



## oceanblueapril

Arm candy, I am content with my current collection

thank you for letting me share!


----------



## DR2014

AKCHL said:


> Excited to share my new (and first) VCA piece. I am in love with the blue agate, which could prove deadly for my bank account.
> View attachment 5040588


Love your gold & diamond bracelet too! Would you share where it's from? Thanks!


----------



## sassification

Finally got my HP 2020, i realised i can join up 2 necklaces (hack!), makes an easy stack and looks nicer too!


----------



## AKCHL

DR2014 said:


> Love your gold & diamond bracelet too! Would you share where it's from? Thanks!


Thanks! It is from Jemma Wynne.


----------



## VCA21

Going out to celebrate beginning of the Easter holidays  Necklace long (extender) and  short.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Feeling blue today.


----------



## DR2014

AKCHL said:


> Thanks! It is from Jemma Wynne.
> 
> View attachment 5041422


Thank you so much!!


----------



## midniteluna

MsWatson said:


> View attachment 4776396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased my first VCA item today. Service was impeccable and I’m in love - waiting for her to be extended



Hi, I am planning to get this piece too. How has the wear and tear been? This is vintage Alhambra in onyx right?


----------



## shophiaholic

Finally wearing my VCA...!


----------



## Mali_

shophiaholic said:


> View attachment 5042673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally wearing my VCA...!


Beautiful stack. Classic.


----------



## DS2006

Janita said:


> Still contemplating if I got the right one...carnelian looks beautiful but will I get tired of the pop of color after a while? Should I opt for the more safe option like rosegold or guilloche?


Don't think on it too long, because almost no one stops with just one. There are many others for the days you need a change of color!


----------



## bing-sta

sassification said:


> Finally got my HP 2020, i realised i can join up 2 necklaces (hack!), makes an easy stack and looks nicer too!


Beautiful! Can I ask how exactly you've joined them up and the advantage of that versus hanging them separately? Is it less likely to tangle?


----------



## celine666666

eternallove4bag said:


> Some of my favorite brands together kinda picture ... happy mid week everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033843
> View attachment 5033847
> View attachment 5033849


You have exquisite taste!!


----------



## chromemilou

VCA21 said:


> Going out to celebrate beginning of the Easter holidays  Necklace long (extender) and  short.
> 
> View attachment 5041633
> View attachment 5041634
> View attachment 5041635


LOVE this look!  May I ask whether you bought an extender separately or did VCA add some inches for you? Txs.


----------



## innerpeace85

innerpeace85 said:


> My latest earrings! I have been thinking on these for last 3 years and finally got it.
> View attachment 5036132


Update - I once again chickened out and ended up exchanging these earrings for 10 motif onyx necklace. I cant seem to makeup my mind on this one, it looks pretty but it is quite loud as well .


----------



## HADASSA

innerpeace85 said:


> Update - I once again chickened out and ended up exchanging these earrings for 10 motif onyx necklace. I cant seem to makeup my mind on this one, it looks pretty but it is quite loud as well .


I much prefer the 3-motifs on you - the 2-motifs (in my humble opinion) looks more formal.


----------



## innerpeace85

HADASSA said:


> I much prefer the 3-motifs on you - the 2-motifs (in my humble opinion) looks more formal.


But wouldn’t 3 motif make it very dressy? Do you have it?


----------



## HADASSA

innerpeace85 said:


> But wouldn’t 3 motif make it very dressy? Do you have it?


I think in either case will be your perception and comfort level. No, I don't wear heavy (and dangling) earrings, so never really considered them. But I do like to see them on others who carry them off with such aplomb.

There is an entire thread dedicated to the 3-motifs earrings - have a look and get inspired (enabled)


----------



## ShadowComet

innerpeace85 said:


> Update - I once again chickened out and ended up exchanging these earrings for 10 motif onyx necklace. I cant seem to makeup my mind on this one, it looks pretty but it is quite loud as well .



I'm thinking if the earrings would be better if sweet size on top and VA size on the bottom.


----------



## eternallove4bag

celine666666 said:


> You have exquisite taste!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Update - I once again chickened out and ended up exchanging these earrings for 10 motif onyx necklace. I cant seem to makeup my mind on this one, it looks pretty but it is quite loud as well .


If you had second thoughts about it, you did the right thing! You know you love the 10 motif so I feel that’s a great choice!


----------



## eletons

innerpeace85 said:


> Update - I once again chickened out and ended up exchanging these earrings for 10 motif onyx necklace. I cant seem to makeup my mind on this one, it looks pretty but it is quite loud as well .


I tried this same pair on and had doubts about it because I couldn't carry this style. Plus, with the reflective nature of MOP, it reminds me of the CDs strings people put outside of their terrace to ward off the birds. I don't look good with these types of earrings on. 

You have made a good decision to exchange for the onyx 10 motif.


----------



## BlingItOn

innerpeace85 said:


> Update - I once again chickened out and ended up exchanging these earrings for 10 motif onyx necklace. I cant seem to makeup my mind on this one, it looks pretty but it is quite loud as well .


We’re all happy for you, but we would be even happier if you added a picture!!


----------



## VCA21

chromemilou said:


> LOVE this look!  May I ask whether you bought an extender separately or did VCA add some inches for you? Txs.


Dear chromemilou, the necklace is extended by VCA and i added additional extender to wear it longer.


----------



## VCA21

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing a few eye candy I tried at the store the other day. So much love for the rose gold Frivole btf ring and pendant not to mention the butterfly btf ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035782
> View attachment 5035783
> View attachment 5035784


Oh, how I loooooooove that Frivole ring!
You look fabulous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> But... are you sure? Try them on again?    I personally think the earrings look stunning on you.  And I am sure I can tilt my head to show my clips too which I really would not let the clips be a deal breaker.



I have had to make peace with the clips issue. They show on me with the Frivoles too. I've decided I don't care!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ThisVNchick said:


> You should ask them to change out the existing post for a longer post and screw the post onto the top hole. I had the same issues as you. I was really annoyed by the bottom showing so my SA told me to extend the post and move it up so the flower isn’t sitting so high up, showing the bottoms. Now my Frivoles are slightly lower (but not drooping) and you can hardly see the bottom attachment. The longer post also helps to not pinch my ears as much.


Wait, what??? This is an option?!?


----------



## andi

sassification said:


> Finally got my HP 2020, i realised i can join up 2 necklaces (hack!), makes an easy stack and looks nicer too!


I may be having a complete airhead moment,... but how did you join up 2 necklaces to stack? They look great!


----------



## innerpeace85

HADASSA said:


> I think in either case will be your perception and comfort level. No, I don't wear heavy (and dangling) earrings, so never really considered them. But I do like to see them on others who carry them off with such aplomb.
> 
> There is an entire thread dedicated to the 3-motifs earrings - have a look and get inspired (enabled)


Thank you! I still have some thinking to do with 2 motif/3 motif earrings and 6 motif magic necklace.


----------



## innerpeace85

BlingItOn said:


> We’re all happy for you, but we would be even happier if you added a picture!!


Thank you! I will post mod shot when I wear them next.


----------



## HADASSA

innerpeace85 said:


> Thank you! I still have some thinking to do with 2 motif/3 motif earrings and 6 motif magic necklace.


You already know what my favourite piece is, since I have it


----------



## innerpeace85

HADASSA said:


> You already know what my favourite piece is, since I have it


I know!  6 motif necklace seems to be my husband’s favorite too.


----------



## innerpeace85

ShadowComet said:


> I'm thinking if the earrings would be better if sweet size on top and VA size on the bottom.


OMG I posted the same thing in this thread -





						I wish van cleef would create...
					

Turquoise 3 drop earrings in YG :biggrin:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## 880

innerpeace85 said:


> 6 motif necklace seems to be my husband’s favorite too.


@innerpeace85, @HADASSA, the six motif is also my husband’s favorite.  (I am hoping the buton d’or earrings in two tone gold and diamonds will eventually grow on him)


----------



## Rhl2987

Paired with my new Hermes Nantucket watch.


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> Wait, what??? This is an option?!?


@Notorious Pink did I miss on the big reveal of your beautiful SO? Been off the forum for months and just back on since the Lucky Release but don't have a chance to go back check on posts I have missed...


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Spring feeling with these


----------



## innerpeace85




----------



## eletons

innerpeace85 said:


> View attachment 5045867


Thanks for the MOD shot. I have been thinking about getting the onyx necklace. Not sure if I will go with a 10 or 20 or 2x 10s.


----------



## oceanblueapril

❤️


----------



## gagabag

ThisVNchick said:


> Lucky on Lucky paired with a light maxi skirt and plain yellow tank top because it is 80 degrees out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036201


Lovely on you! Love how you style it. Do you wear it doubled too?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> @Notorious Pink did I miss on the big reveal of your beautiful SO? Been off the forum for months and just back on since the Lucky Release but don't have a chance to go back check on posts I have missed...


Aw, thank you sweetie! I’m picking it up on Thursday.


----------



## Notorious Pink

oceanblueapril said:


> ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046692


Looooove


----------



## oceanblueapril

Notorious Pink said:


> Looooove


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> Aw, thank you sweetie! I’m picking it up on Thursday.


I can't wait to see it! You must be ecstatic! Such happy news!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> View attachment 5045867


The two go so beautifully together!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rhl2987 said:


> Paired with my new Hermes Nantucket watch.


I mean seriously how beautiful is the combo! Hope you are doing well my dear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh, how I loooooooove that Frivole ring!
> You look fabulous!!!


Thank you always ever since I got it I have been staring at it, mesmerized by the soarkles



Notorious Pink said:


> I have had to make peace with the clips issue. They show on me with the Frivoles too. I've decided I don't care!


I really need to try the small size again to be sure. But I am so tempted by adding the mini pave Frivole earrings and wear it with the Frivole pendant in small. 



Notorious Pink said:


> Wait, what??? This is an option?!?


I was so glad to hear that’s an option if I decide to go with the small size!


----------



## eternallove4bag

oceanblueapril said:


> ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046692


What a gorgeous stack!


----------



## oceanblueapril

eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous stack!


thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

When all you need is a little sparkle to make you smile...


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> When all you need is a little sparkle to make you smile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048095


Stunning!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> When all you need is a little sparkle to make you smile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048095


So gorgeous on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Stunning!


I am so over the moon with this one!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> So gorgeous on you!


Thank you so much! So much love for this ring! Can be dressed up or down! Are you excited about your visit to the VCA store? I cannot wait to see what you get! Hopefully, the large pendant and the small earrings?


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> When all you need is a little sparkle to make you smile...


Oh the ring is beautiful on you!!!!!!!!! Completely perfect with the Perlee set


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! So much love for this ring! Can be dressed up or down! Are you excited about your visit to the VCA store? I cannot wait to see what you get! Hopefully, the large pendant and the small earrings?


Yes, this ring is casual or dressy.  For me, I've been wearing my super casual and love it.  It's so sparkly as you know! I can't wait to visit in a few weeks and get some goodies... my ring feels lonely, it needs a matchy matchy buddy.   

I think your ring needs a buddy too... matching sparkly earrings!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Oh the ring is beautiful on you!!!!!!!!! Completely perfect with the Perlee set


Thank you so much! I love how VCA pieces coordinate so well together!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, this ring is casual or dressy.  For me, I've been wearing my super casual and love it.  It's so sparkly as you know! I can't wait to visit in a few weeks and get some goodies... my ring feels lonely, it needs a matchy matchy buddy.
> 
> I think your ring needs a buddy too... matching sparkly earrings!


I am excited for you! Hehe! Enable me with pictures please! Either the matching pendant or the earrings are going to come home with me later this year for sure!


----------



## Ylesiya

Today's office look.
I really like simple and elegant look this jewellery can give you.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I am excited for you! Hehe! Enable me with pictures please! Either the matching pendant or the earrings are going to come home with me later this year for sure!


I am sure any second piece will look great on you!  I really hope you will give the earrings a second chance.  Maybe they were put on the wrong ear?  The earrings are polarized as I'm sure you know... there's one for the right ear and one for the left ear.  Maybe in all the excitement, the SA passed you the wrong earring for the wrong ear.  I think the earrings will just make your face glow!  

I'm headed to VCA in two weeks and my SA told me he has the goodies ready!  I tried on my mock version of the Very Large pave pendant again, and I know it's going to be too small for me.  I just know myself when it comes to long chains... I need a substantial pendant, one that packs a punch.  I am not one that wears a small pendant on a long chain, that's just me.  The Very Large pave pendant is 26x29mm.  I compared it to my Tiffany medium bottle pendant which is larger at 45x35mm, and I think this bottle pendant is a tad bit small.  I also have the Tiffany large bottle pendant which is 63x54mm, and to me, it's perfect... huge and packs a punch.     So...I think I'm trying to convince myself that I love the pendant just to make a three piece set. My SA is still bringing it in for me to try on though... just in case.    

I'll get the small WG diamond pave Frivole earrings for sure to make a set and because I love those earrings. 
However, I'm going to get another BTF ring instead of the pendant.  I am in love with BTF rings now.  I'll just wait for some new pieces in the WG Frivole diamond pave.  My wish would be an equivalent of 20 motif, but with mini pave diamond flowers.  That would be so 70s, flower child groovy!  I can totally see myself in that piece, with the pave flowers swinging.    

Can't wait for you to get your second piece also... maybe we can be twins with the ring and earrings!


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## so_sofya1985

Picked this up yesterday as I need a simple pendant for every day use! I really love it and it shines so much  worse it to my morning walk with my baby girl


----------



## so_sofya1985

Where is lady @Phoenix123 hiding ???


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I am sure any second piece will look great on you!  I really hope you will give the earrings a second chance.  Maybe they were put on the wrong ear?  The earrings are polarized as I'm sure you know... there's one for the right ear and one for the left ear.  Maybe in all the excitement, the SA passed you the wrong earring for the wrong ear.  I think the earrings will just make your face glow!
> 
> I'm headed to VCA in two weeks and my SA told me he has the goodies ready!  I tried on my mock version of the Very Large pave pendant again, and I know it's going to be too small for me.  I just know myself when it comes to long chains... I need a substantial pendant, one that packs a punch.  I am not one that wears a small pendant on a long chain, that's just me.  The Very Large pave pendant is 26x29mm.  I compared it to my Tiffany medium bottle pendant which is larger at 45x35mm, and I think this bottle pendant is a tad bit small.  I also have the Tiffany large bottle pendant which is 63x54mm, and to me, it's perfect... huge and packs a punch.     So...I think I'm trying to convince myself that I love the pendant just to make a three piece set. My SA is still bringing it in for me to try on though... just in case.
> 
> I'll get the small WG diamond pave Frivole earrings for sure to make a set and because I love those earrings.
> However, I'm going to get another BTF ring instead of the pendant.  I am in love with BTF rings now.  I'll just wait for some new pieces in the WG Frivole diamond pave.  My wish would be an equivalent of 20 motif, but with mini pave diamond flowers.  That would be so 70s, flower child groovy!  I can totally see myself in that piece, with the pave flowers swinging.
> 
> Can't wait for you to get your second piece also... maybe we can be twins with the ring and earrings!


I am so in love with the Frivole BTF ring myself that I can totally relate to your love for yours. Like you, I am now enthralled by BTF rings in general and I am even looking at the possibility of adding the butterfly white mop and pave ring in Fall instead of a matching Frivole piece. But, I need to try out the butterfly ring in my size first. It’s in transit from Paris to my store currently.
I am definitely going to try out the Frivole earrings in small size again. I like to try pieces on my wishlist multiple times before actually buying them just to be 100% sure. I did put on the Frivole earrings correctly. My wonderful SA/friend would have been mortified if I had made the mistake . He is amazing with so much of patience for a person like me who is still learning each day. I know people who have the Frivole earrings in small absolutely love it so I will definitely be reconsidering them.

In the meanwhile, I am going to drool over pictures of the Frivole earrings that everyone posts here! Excited for you to get yours too! Regarding the Frivole large pendant, I agree with you that if you don’t love it and if you feel it’s not substantial enough for you, definitely consider something else instead. How about the lotus pendant in large? That would pair up with the lotus BTF ring. I remember that you were thinking about adding the ring. That would be an absolutely spectacular combination in my opinion.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I am so in love with the Frivole BTF ring myself that I can totally relate to your love for yours. Like you, I am now enthralled by BTF rings in general and I am even looking at the possibility of adding the butterfly white mop and pave ring in Fall instead of a matching Frivole piece. But, I need to try out the butterfly ring in my size first. It’s in transit from Paris to my store currently.
> I am definitely going to try out the Frivole earrings in small size again. I like to try pieces on my wishlist multiple times before actually buying them just to be 100% sure. I did put on the Frivole earrings correctly. My wonderful SA/friend would have been mortified if I had made the mistake . He is amazing with so much of patience for a person like me who is still learning each day. I know people who have the Frivole earrings in small absolutely love it so I will definitely be reconsidering them.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I am going to drool over pictures of the Frivole earrings that everyone posts here! Excited for you to get yours too! Regarding the Frivole large pendant, I agree with you that if you don’t love it and if you feel it’s not substantial enough for you, definitely consider something else instead. How about the lotus pendant in large? That would pair up with the lotus BTF ring. I remember that you were thinking about adding the ring. That would be an absolutely spectacular combination in my opinion.


You have a great memory, and yes, I am going to get the Lotus BTF ring.  My SA has requested several sizes for me to be sure I purchase the correct size.  To me, I don't think Frivole matches Lotus (rounded heart-shaped petals vs. pointy petals and leaves).  So for me, I would not mix these two designs, but that's just me.   

And now, I'm going to speak heresy... I am actually not in love with the Lotus design as it is plain to me, so I don't think I want any other Lotus pieces.  Forgetting the Lotus BTF ring, if I look at just the Lotus pendant or one Lotus earring, the design itself does not wow me as anything special.  I know... heresy, and yes, I realize tons of people love Lotus, so Lotus lovers, please don't shoot me.   I think I am in love with the Lotus ring more for it's technical design as it is gorgeous when worn open and packs a punch.  I told my SA I plan to wear it open only, so sizing would be for my right hand finger.  

Now Frivole, I am in love with that design.  The heart shaped petals and the 3-D make it so gorgeous and artistic.  Even my husband mentioned the heart-shaped petals.  Before I purchased my Frivole BTF, I was looking at all BTFs and showing my husband my top choices.  I thought I wanted the Magic Alhambra BTF.  My husband sees Frivole and says "I like that one, and oh, do you see, the petals are little hearts, you have to get it".  I can't believe he noticed it; he's a romantic I must say.  

Who knows... maybe once I get my Lotus BTF ring, I may fall in love with the rest of the Lotus collection. But like you... I am infatuated with BTF rings.  The Cosmos diamond and oynx BTF ring is a future one I am considering.  The black onyx is different and gives is a bit of punch vs. being just "another flower ring". It also comes with matching earrings which I like the design.  This is a huge plus to me as I can make a set.  I have never tried on the Butterfly BTF.  I had always dismissed it, but I'll try it on when I go to VCA. Thanks for the nudge!  

You are so lucky you can visit a store multiple times to try things on often!  I am sure you have a blast and your SA loves seeing you!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Notorious Pink said:


> Wait, what??? This is an option?!?


Yes, definitely inquire if you’re in the store. It only takes 10 minutes and the SA does it right in front of you. I have found my frivoles to be very comfortable since I got them adjusted!


----------



## ThisVNchick

gagabag said:


> Lovely on you! Love how you style it. Do you wear it doubled too?


I actually have not tried that as I love the way the motifs dangling when it’s worn long. I think if I were to double it, the motifs would look to jumbled? But you never know, I might try it one day- will take a picture for you


----------



## gagabag

ThisVNchick said:


> I actually have not tried that as I love the way the motifs dangling when it’s worn long. I think if I were to double it, the motifs would look to jumbled? But you never know, I might try it one day- will take a picture for you


Thanks dear! Looking forward to it!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Happy Saturday ❤️ 
Always love the French nail polish (dip)  with little twist for the ring finger, love the simplicity and classy. Arm candy always brings smile


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> You have a great memory, and yes, I am going to get the Lotus BTF ring.  My SA has requested several sizes for me to be sure I purchase the correct size.  To me, I don't think Frivole matches Lotus (rounded heart-shaped petals vs. pointy petals and leaves).  So for me, I would not mix these two designs, but that's just me.
> 
> And now, I'm going to speak heresy... I am actually not in love with the Lotus design as it is plain to me, so I don't think I want any other Lotus pieces.  Forgetting the Lotus BTF ring, if I look at just the Lotus pendant or one Lotus earring, the design itself does not wow me as anything special.  I know... heresy, and yes, I realize tons of people love Lotus, so Lotus lovers, please don't shoot me.   I think I am in love with the Lotus ring more for it's technical design as it is gorgeous when worn open and packs a punch.  I told my SA I plan to wear it open only, so sizing would be for my right hand finger.
> 
> Now Frivole, I am in love with that design.  The heart shaped petals and the 3-D make it so gorgeous and artistic.  Even my husband mentioned the heart-shaped petals.  Before I purchased my Frivole BTF, I was looking at all BTFs and showing my husband my top choices.  I thought I wanted the Magic Alhambra BTF.  My husband sees Frivole and says "I like that one, and oh, do you see, the petals are little hearts, you have to get it".  I can't believe he noticed it; he's a romantic I must say.
> 
> Who knows... maybe once I get my Lotus BTF ring, I may fall in love with the rest of the Lotus collection. But like you... I am infatuated with BTF rings.  The Cosmos diamond and oynx BTF ring is a future one I am considering.  The black onyx is different and gives is a bit of punch vs. being just "another flower ring". It also comes with matching earrings which I like the design.  This is a huge plus to me as I can make a set.  I have never tried on the Butterfly BTF.  I had always dismissed it, but I'll try it on when I go to VCA. Thanks for the nudge!
> 
> You are so lucky you can visit a store multiple times to try things on often!  I am sure you have a blast and your SA loves seeing you!


I am a firm believer in ‘buy what you love’ ...we all have different tastes and lifestyles so it’s only natural to like different things or not like them. So, I would definitely stick to the lotus BTF ring for now and re-evaluate in the future additional Lotus psince our tastes are constantly evolving. Believe it or not, when the Frivole BTF ring first came out in YG, I actually thought it was too much on me! Look at me now! I am so all over that ring in RG!

Do give the butterfly ring a try! I started becoming obsessed with it sometime last year and I remember asking my SA how I missed out on it to which he replied cheekily that in the past I have tried and and showed no interest in it...btw, the cosmos diamond BTF ring is stunning! I am looking forward to hearing your thoughts after trying everything at the store!
Having my local VCA store near me and a fabulous SA is a blessing for me and a curse for my wallet


----------



## chiaoapple

Frivole bangle & Sweet Guilloche watch


----------



## innerpeace85

chiaoapple said:


> Frivole bangle & Sweet Guilloche watch
> View attachment 5052668


First time seeing the Frivole bracelet in action. So beautiful!


----------



## oceanblueapril

so so pretty, does the bangle get caught easily? 


chiaoapple said:


> Frivole bangle & Sweet Guilloche watch
> View attachment 5052668


----------



## chiaoapple

oceanblueapril said:


> so so pretty, does the bangle get caught easily?


Thank you! I do Have to say, if you are wearing a knit long sleeve top (especially if the knitting is the looser style), it will get caught from time to time. So I feel this is more of a spring/summer bangle, or to wear with long sleeves that are tapered at the wrist,


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Frivole bangle & Sweet Guilloche watch
> View attachment 5052668


Major love for the Frivole bracelet! You wear both the watch and the bracelet beautifully!


----------



## DS2006

so_sofya1985 said:


> Where is lady @Phoenix123 hiding ???



I haven't seen her in awhile, either. I hope she is just busy and not sick or anything like that.


----------



## TankerToad

From IG
Look at her necklace !!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ouffff this Thursday I am off to see my SA to leave a deposit for 3 motif magic pave!!!! I am dreaming about these earrings


----------



## HADASSA

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ouffff this Thursday I am off to see my SA to leave a deposit for 3 motif magic pave!!!! I am dreaming about these earrings
> View attachment 5053975


Love to see bling on you girls


----------



## so_sofya1985

HADASSA said:


> Love to see bling on you girls


I’m so excited!!! Promise to take lots of pics


----------



## say brooke

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ouffff this Thursday I am off to see my SA to leave a deposit for 3 motif magic pave!!!! I am dreaming about these earrings
> View attachment 5053975


Wow! Love these earrings. On my wishlist too. Where are you based where you can leave a deposit on them? Would love to do the same, if they would allow it.


----------



## so_sofya1985

say brooke said:


> Wow! Love these earrings. On my wishlist too. Where are you based where you can leave a deposit on them? Would love to do the same, if they would allow it.


Hey love! If I’m not mistaken you have the necklace right ? I am in london and I think they can store it for like 3 months providing you pay 30 percent. For me it’s better to do so and pay off at the end (psychologically mostly lol)


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ouffff this Thursday I am off to see my SA to leave a deposit for 3 motif magic pave!!!! I am dreaming about these earrings
> View attachment 5053975


Looks spectacular on you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

eternallove4bag said:


> Looks spectacular on you!


Thank you so much! I can’t wait to have them in my possession! I swear I will be wearing them around the house... tooooo excited! Initially I wanted to go for lotus to match my ring but I think these might match my ring too...


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you so much! I can’t wait to have them in my possession! I swear I will be wearing them around the house... tooooo excited! Initially I wanted to go for lotus to match my ring but I think these might match my ring too...


Yes! The beauty of VCA pieces is that they all coordinate so well! Wear them in great health!


----------



## oceanblueapril

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ouffff this Thursday I am off to see my SA to leave a deposit for 3 motif magic pave!!!! I am dreaming about these earrings
> View attachment 5053975


So beautiful, paved 3 motif earring look so amazing on you. 
my wish list too


----------



## Lien

DS2006 said:


> I haven't seen her in awhile, either. I hope she is just busy and not sick or anything like that.



Thank you, @DS2006 and @so_sofya1985 .  So sweet of you ladies.  Hope you've been well.

I've not been sick.  Just been super busy.  AND tPF wouldn't let me log in with my old name.  So now, I am just Lien (not Phoenix123).  It's a bit annoying!  I tried to contact Admin 3 times but didn't hear back.  Ah well...

Those 3-motif pave earrings are amaaaaaazing, @so_sofya1985 .  When do you pick them up?


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you so much! I can’t wait to have them in my possession! I swear I will be wearing them around the house... tooooo excited! Initially I wanted to go for lotus to match my ring but I think these might match my ring too...



You're so lucky you can wear them.  Remember how they stretched my earlobes?!  Ugh.


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you so much! I can’t wait to have them in my possession! I swear I will be wearing them around the house... tooooo excited! Initially I wanted to go for lotus to match my ring but I think these might match my ring too...



Hehehe.  I have this mental image of you in your house-dress, babe in arm, dancing in your house!

I think these actually suit you better because you're tall.  Mind you, I am short, but if they don't stretch my earlobes, I'd go for them too.  I do think they are spectacular!!


----------



## eletons

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ouffff this Thursday I am off to see my SA to leave a deposit for 3 motif magic pave!!!! I am dreaming about these earrings
> View attachment 5053975


Nice earrings to have. The pave looks good with this design.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> Hehehe.  I have this mental image of you in your house-dress, babe in arm, dancing in your house!
> 
> I think these actually suit you better because you're tall.  Mind you, I am short, but if they don't stretch my earlobes, I'd go for them too.  I do think they are spectacular!!


Hello lady!!!! I thought i disappeared with my baby business but saw you gone too! So...I am not picking it up just yet, I basically told my SA that I am really struggling to save up the whole sum in one go ( you know my Rolex/Hermes addiction) - I really tried but I had a few calls from my other lovely SAs and basically splashed out a bit on different stuff during the lockdown (also a personal “thank you” for introducing auctions cause now I found a new way of shopping grrrr) 
So she basically said that I can pay in 2/3 instalments within 4 months - so I said it might actually work for me! 
so tomorrow I’m going to drop the first 1/3!!!!

FYI, I thought of you when I saw at Sotheby there were these TQ heritage earrings for sale! Those were stunning (or maybe still are?) I am sure you see those!

oh yes your earlobes are wayyy more delicate than mine!

beautiful Lien, any new eye candy????


----------



## so_sofya1985

eletons said:


> Nice earrings to have. The pave looks good with this design.


I agree! Just wish they were a liiiiil bit cheaper


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> Hehehe.  I have this mental image of you in your house-dress, babe in arm, dancing in your house!
> 
> I think these actually suit you better because you're tall.  Mind you, I am short, but if they don't stretch my earlobes, I'd go for them too.  I do think they are spectacular!!


Can you believe it my daughter is already 5 months!!!! Time flies


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hello lady!!!! I thought i disappeared with my baby business but saw you gone too! So...I am not picking it up just yet, I basically told my SA that I am really struggling to save up the whole sum in one go ( you know my Rolex/Hermes addiction) - I really tried but I had a few calls from my other lovely SAs and basically splashed out a bit on different stuff during the lockdown (also a personal “thank you” for introducing auctions cause now I found a new way of shopping grrrr)
> So she basically said that I can pay in 2/3 instalments within 4 months - so I said it might actually work for me!
> so tomorrow I’m going to drop the first 1/3!!!!
> 
> FYI, I thought of you when I saw at Sotheby there were these TQ heritage earrings for sale! Those were stunning (or maybe still are?) I am sure you see those!
> 
> oh yes your earlobes are wayyy more delicate than mine!
> 
> beautiful Lien, any new eye candy????



Wow.  You can pay in 2-3 instalments?  Nice!

Dangerous territory you're treading, the auctions! lol

I haven't been shopping at all.  Just been super busy with other stuff.  Not even looking at auctions.  Another reason why I've not logged on...nothing to share really.  (ETA:I lied, haha.  I bought a Kelly 25 in RdC and a Picotin in Rose Mexico - both brand new from resellers.  So now I am feeling poor!).

I can't believe your baby is 5 months old already.  Time does indeed fly.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> Wow.  You can pay in 2-3 instalments?  Nice!
> 
> Dangerous territory you're treading, the auctions! lol
> 
> I haven't been shopping at all.  Just been super busy with other stuff.  Not even looking at auctions.  Another reason why I've not logged on...nothing to share really.  (ETA:I lied, haha.  I bought a Kelly 25 in RdC and a Picotin in Rose Mexico - both brand new from resellers.  So now I am feeling poor!).
> 
> I can't believe your baby is 5 months old already.  Time does indeed fly.


I think she’s just being nice as she’s the manager of the store. Possibly she’s applying the rule of a special order - I know you have to pay 30 percent there upfront too.
Oh if I remember correctly that’s your fave colour of H reds! Well done! Super happy for you!


----------



## say brooke

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hey love! If I’m not mistaken you have the necklace right ? I am in london and I think they can store it for like 3 months providing you pay 30 percent. For me it’s better to do so and pay off at the end (psychologically mostly lol)


Yes!! I have the necklace... pure LOVE! You have a great memory. Oh thats fantastic that they would let you do that. All the best.


----------



## so_sofya1985

say brooke said:


> Yes!! I have the necklace... pure LOVE! You have a great memory. Oh thats fantastic that they would let you do that. All the best.


It’s hard to forget that necklace! But you never posted a lot of mod pics right? Wink wink 
I will try that necklace when I’m there but god knows I can never buy it  no instalment can help that cost


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ok so I didn’t manage to make lots of pictures but I did manage to leave a 1/3 as a deposit 

soooooooonnnnn!!!!



Edit: also, I tried on single motif MA and darn it.. they are very cute too


----------



## 911snowball

sofya, if that picture isn't shopping inspiration I don't know what is!    Wow, better than the website.  Just WOW!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

911snowball said:


> sofya, if that picture isn't shopping inspiration I don't know what is!    Wow, better than the website.  Just WOW!!


Thank you for saying it! It helps to know it does look WoW (in my head) from aside too!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ok so I didn’t manage to make lots of pictures but I did manage to leave a 1/3 as a deposit
> 
> soooooooonnnnn!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5055960
> 
> Edit: also, I tried on single motif MA and darn it.. they are very cute too


Wow!!!!! Looks spectacular


----------



## couturequeen

The earrings and that necklace!!! So magical. That’s one of those that has to bring a smile every time you catch a glimpse.

Do you have occasions planned to wear them? I might wear those around the house.


----------



## so_sofya1985

couturequeen said:


> The earrings and that necklace!!! So magical. That’s one of those that has to bring a smile every time you catch a glimpse.
> 
> Do you have occasions planned to wear them? I might wear those around the house.


Funny enough the MA necklace is wearable! The earrings... I’ll make them wearable! Even if I have to wear it at home alone I will wear it! They just brought so much smile to my face when I put them on! Otherwise no! No occasion yet! I’m on maternity and breastfeeding so me and my baby girl are attached to each other! Today when I went to vCA I wore her in a sling and arrived there in full saliva glory over my white shirt  which complimented well my pendants hahahah


----------



## 911snowball

Years from now, when your daughter is grown, you will wear your earrings and tell her that story!  Her first VCA shopping experience!
And when she asks to borrow them someday (and she will!) you will smile and remember that day.....


----------



## so_sofya1985

911snowball said:


> Years from now, when your daughter is grown, you will wear your earrings and tell her that story!  Her first VCA shopping experience!
> And when she asks to borrow them someday (and she will!) you will smile and remember that day.....


You have literally just made me envision it


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ok so I didn’t manage to make lots of pictures but I did manage to leave a 1/3 as a deposit
> 
> soooooooonnnnn!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5055960
> 
> Edit: also, I tried on single motif MA and darn it.. they are very cute too



I'm voting you get both the 3-motif earrings and the magic pendant!!  Wowwwwooooowww! LOVE!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> I'm voting you get both the 3-motif earrings and the magic pendant!!  Wowwwwooooowww! LOVE!!


The magic pendant is already mine!


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> The magic pendant is already mine!



OMG!! That's right!! Excellent!!


----------



## Minda




----------



## Minda

My daily VCA ❤️


----------



## innerpeace85

My SA was able to find the 16 motif sweet Alhambra necklace. What do you all think? Form me, this is more dressy than the vintage RG pave pendant I have but casual enough for me to wear to work.


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> My SA was able to find the 16 motif sweet Alhambra necklace. What do you all think? Form me, this is more dressy than the vintage RG pave pendant I have but casual enough for me to wear to work.
> View attachment 5057299


I would personally go with Vintage.  The Sweet motifs are a bit small for me and do not pack the same punch as Vintage.  Keep in mind Sweets was made for children hence everything is kid-size.  When you wear the strand long (not doubled), the motifs disappear even more.

Vintage is the classic size, and it's iconic.  I really think you could pull off Vintage for sure.
Also for me... I plan to wear my Vintage motif pieces well into my older years.  I worry you might find Sweets too tiny as you get older.

On casual vs. dressy, I think both your choices can be casual, not dressy at all.  If you are deciding between the pendant and this Sweets 16, I vote Sweets 16.  I think the pendant is small and can get lost. The Sweets 16 makes more of an impact.  I also do not think the Sweets 16 is dressy at all.  It's basically a gold chain with a few four leaf clovers/quatrefoils, very casual.  It's just a lot of chain which might cause you to think it's more dressy, but many people wear long chains daily, with jeans, shorts, etc.

Just my two cents.  Good luck on what you decide.


----------



## innerpeace85

BigAkoya said:


> I would personally go with Vintage.  The Sweet motifs are a bit small for me and do not pack the same punch as Vintage.  Keep in mind Sweets was made for children hence everything is kid-size.  When you wear the strand long (not doubled), the motifs disappear even more.
> 
> Vintage is the classic size, and it's iconic.  I really think you could pull off Vintage for sure.
> Also for me... I plan to wear my Vintage motif pieces well into my older years.  I worry you might find Sweets too tiny as you get older.
> 
> On casual vs. dressy, I think both your choices can be casual, not dressy at all.  If you are deciding between the pendant and this Sweets 16, I vote Sweets 16.  I think the pendant is small and can get lost. The Sweets 16 makes more of an impact.  I also do not think the Sweets 16 is dressy at all.  It's basically a gold chain with a few four leaf clovers/quatrefoils, very casual.  It's just a lot of chain which might cause you to think it's more dressy, but many people wear long chains daily, with jeans, shorts, etc.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Good luck on what you decide.



Thank you for the reply! 
I have 10 motif onyx and 10 motif MOP necklaces. In terms of pendants, I have RG pave vintage Alhambra Pendant, YG Guilloche pendant, MOP mini RdN pendant and Magic Malachite pendant. I wear them all equally and cant pick a favorite! 
I got the 16 motif RG necklace with the idea that it would be my hammered gold/causal piece and I would add 10 motif RG Guilloche necklace as a dressy option if and when VCA releases it.


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> I have 10 motif onyx and 10 motif MOP necklaces. In terms of pendants, I have RG pave vintage Alhambra Pendant, YG Guilloche pendant, MOP mini RdN pendant and Magic Malachite pendant. I wear them all equally and cant pick a favorite!
> I got the 16 motif RG necklace with the idea that it would be my hammered gold/causal piece and I would add 10 motif RG Guilloche necklace as a dressy option if and when VCA releases it.


Thanks for that update on what you have. 
With that in mind... ooh ooh ooh... you need a 20 motif Vintage hammered gold!  The most classic, original piece of all! It screams VCA, and I say that in a good way!


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> I have 10 motif onyx and 10 motif MOP necklaces. In terms of pendants, I have RG pave vintage Alhambra Pendant, YG Guilloche pendant, MOP mini RdN pendant and Magic Malachite pendant. I wear them all equally and cant pick a favorite!
> I got the 16 motif RG necklace with the idea that it would be my hammered gold/causal piece and I would add 10 motif RG Guilloche necklace as a dressy option if and when VCA releases it.



Rose gold looks so pretty on you!  I think I'd have to agree with Big Akoya, though, that a 20 hammered gold is going to be a better long term purchase than sweet.


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> My SA was able to find the 16 motif sweet Alhambra necklace. What do you all think? Form me, this is more dressy than the vintage RG pave pendant I have but casual enough for me to wear to work.
> View attachment 5057299


You know my thoughts on this one


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> Frivole bangle & Sweet Guilloche watch
> View attachment 5052668


Beautiful!


----------



## eletons

innerpeace85 said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> I have 10 motif onyx and 10 motif MOP necklaces. In terms of pendants, I have RG pave vintage Alhambra Pendant, YG Guilloche pendant, MOP mini RdN pendant and Magic Malachite pendant. I wear them all equally and cant pick a favorite!
> I got the 16 motif RG necklace with the idea that it would be my hammered gold/causal piece and I would add 10 motif RG Guilloche necklace as a dressy option if and when VCA releases it.


I suddenly come up with an idea as to how to wear it in different way. Since you have the RG pave vintage pendant. You can wear the 16 motif long in a single strand and then also wear the RG pave pendant. This way, there are two layers. One acts like a chocker then 16 motif adds the swinging effect.


----------



## innerpeace85

eletons said:


> I suddenly come up with an idea as to how to wear it in different way. Since you have the RG pave vintage pendant. You can wear the 16 motif long in a single strand and then also wear the RG pave pendant. This way, there are two layers. One acts like a chocker then 16 motif adds the swinging effect.


Thank you!


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> Rose gold looks so pretty on you!  I think I'd have to agree with Big Akoya, though, that a 20 hammered gold is going to be a better long term purchase than sweet.


Thank you! If I was choosing between 10 motif vintage and 16 motif sweet, my choice would have definitely been the 10 motif. 16 motif and pendants are casual and they would get more wear for my lifestyle. Also I want a stone or Guilloche 10 motif in RG and 16 motif sweet hammered.


----------



## nightbefore

innerpeace85 said:


> My SA was able to find the 16 motif sweet Alhambra necklace. What do you all think? Form me, this is more dressy than the vintage RG pave pendant I have but casual enough for me to wear to work.
> View attachment 5057299


Just wow! So beautiful, it looks great on you I think you can also layer it with the vintage pave pendant I saw it on forum somewhere it looked so effortlessly chique! I love 16 motif and I don’t agree on being too small with age, it depends on your style and You already have 10 motif so this would be a different style, personally I would choose this necklace over 10 or 20 because layering is possible. You could even layer with magic pendant, I am biased though but I love this necklace


----------



## innerpeace85

nightbefore said:


> Just wow! So beautiful, it looks great on you I think you can also layer it with the vintage pave pendant I saw it on forum somewhere it looked so effortlessly chique! I love 16 motif and I don’t agree on being too small with age, it depends on your style and You already have 10 motif so this would be a different style, personally I would choose this necklace over 10 or 20 because layering is possible. You could even layer with magic pendant, I am biased though but I love this necklace


Thank you! 
Because of 16 motifs, I think this is still a substantial piece and a different look to 10 motif. I don’t think this will look small with age. My mom is in her 60s, she has always preferred minimal jewelry and for her even this 16 motif would be a special occasion piece.


----------



## HADASSA

innerpeace85 said:


> Thank you!
> Because of 16 motifs, I think this is still a substantial piece and a different look to 10 motif. I don’t think this will look small with age. My mom is in her 60s, she has always preferred minimal jewelry and for her even this 16 motif would be a special occasion piece.


This looks lovely doubled and your RG VA Pavé pendant will add some MORE sparkle.

How does the weight compare to your 10-MOP?


----------



## chiaoapple

VCA plays a relatively smaller role here, but I did buy the rose gold perlee bracelet just to match with the RG serpenti...


----------



## innerpeace85

chiaoapple said:


> VCA plays a relatively smaller role here, but I did buy the rose gold perlee bracelet just to match with the RG serpenti...
> View attachment 5059647


Love your Dior top


----------



## Israeli_Flava

innerpeace85 said:


> My SA was able to find the 16 motif sweet Alhambra necklace. What do you all think? Form me, this is more dressy than the vintage RG pave pendant I have but casual enough for me to wear to work.
> View attachment 5057299


I think it looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nightbefore said:


> Just wow! So beautiful, it looks great on you I think you can also layer it with the vintage pave pendant I saw it on forum somewhere it looked so effortlessly chique! I love 16 motif and I don’t agree on being too small with age, it depends on your style and You already have 10 motif so this would be a different style, personally I would choose this necklace over 10 or 20 because layering is possible. You could even layer with magic pendant, I am biased though but I love this necklace


Totally agree!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

innerpeace85 said:


> My SA was able to find the 16 motif sweet Alhambra necklace. What do you all think? Form me, this is more dressy than the vintage RG pave pendant I have but casual enough for me to wear to work.
> View attachment 5057299


Love it.  Esp with the vintage pave studs.  If the necklace was also vintage, to me it's too much repetition in the same area around the face.  But I'm not a matchy-matchy kinda person.  I know many are.


----------



## safari88

I was soooooo lucky today, scored a gmop wg bracelet without 6-month waiting, haha. Here are 2 pics


----------



## BigAkoya

candeyige said:


> I was soooooo lucky today, scored a gmop wg bracelet without 6-month waiting, haha. Here are 2 pics


Love this!  So beautiful... and no wait!  Congratulations... it's gorgeous!


----------



## safari88

BigAkoya said:


> Love this!  So beautiful... and no wait!  Congratulations... it's gorgeous!



Thank you  I am over the moon ~~~


----------



## 336

candeyige said:


> I was soooooo lucky today, scored a gmop wg bracelet without 6-month waiting, haha. Here are 2 pics



this is SO?


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> My SA was able to find the 16 motif sweet Alhambra necklace. What do you all think? Form me, this is more dressy than the vintage RG pave pendant I have but casual enough for me to wear to work.
> View attachment 5057299





eletons said:


> I suddenly come up with an idea as to how to wear it in different way. Since you have the RG pave vintage pendant. You can wear the 16 motif long in a single strand and then also wear the RG pave pendant. This way, there are two layers. One acts like a chocker then 16 motif adds the swinging effect.





nightbefore said:


> Just wow! So beautiful, it looks great on you I think you can also layer it with the vintage pave pendant I saw it on forum somewhere it looked so effortlessly chique! I love 16 motif and I don’t agree on being too small with age, it depends on your style and You already have 10 motif so this would be a different style, personally I would choose this necklace over 10 or 20 because layering is possible. You could even layer with magic pendant, I am biased though but I love this necklace


I have the same plan as you. I have the RG pave pendant and am waiting for the 16 RG to arrive. I think they will be perfect to layer. Single vintage pendants are lost on me unless I wear a high-neck dark top, but when I try to layer them with other vintage alhambra, it looks out of balance on me. I have a very similar LV small motifs long gold necklace from back in the day, and I have always loved the look of it so much, but would prefer the VCA version of the style. No once can tell the brand because the motifs are small, but in that case, as with the VCA, I think that is an asset. I will try out some styling options when mine finally gets here.


----------



## safari88

336 said:


> this is SO?



Yes, someone ordered it and changed her mind.


----------



## nightbefore

nicole0612 said:


> I have the same plan as you. I have the RG pave pendant and am waiting for the 16 RG to arrive. I think they will be perfect to layer. Single vintage pendants are lost on me unless I wear a high-neck dark top, but when I try to layer them with other vintage alhambra, it looks out of balance on me. I have a very similar LV small motifs long gold necklace from back in the day, and I have always loved the look of it so much, but would prefer the VCA version of the style. No once can tell the brand because the motifs are small, but in that case, as with the VCA, I think that is an asset. I will try out some styling options when mine finally gets here.


I am also in the search for a necklace to layer my pave VA. I was thinking about bulgari serpenti viper necklace pave/non pave version. I love the easy yet high end look of it but I still cannot really warm up the idea of snakes as jewelry :’) did you try other brands for layering?


----------



## nicole0612

nightbefore said:


> I am also in the search for a necklace to layer my pave VA. I was thinking about bulgari serpenti viper necklace pave/non pave version. I love the easy yet high end look of it but I still cannot really warm up the idea of snakes as jewelry :’) did you try other brands for layering?


I feel the same way! I love the look of Bvlgari serpenti, but I have a strong snake phobia after nearly being bitten as a child (my dog was bitten instead - and survived). I have just tried VCA otherwise, I only have long station necklaces from VCA other than the LV one. For me, the pave pendant does not work with a 20 motif because it’s just too much going on. If I was more statuesque it might work though.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> VCA plays a relatively smaller role here, but I did buy the rose gold perlee bracelet just to match with the RG serpenti...
> View attachment 5059647


What a fabulous picture! Love everything here!


----------



## eternallove4bag

candeyige said:


> I was soooooo lucky today, scored a gmop wg bracelet without 6-month waiting, haha. Here are 2 pics


Lucky gal! Congrats on your score!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Having a perlee and Frivole moment!


----------



## 911snowball

nicole, I have been considering the serpenti bracelet.  For necklaces, the only other station type I have considered to  mix with VCA is the Buccellati Opera series.  It is pretty and similar to VCA in a way.  But not perfect by any  means, similar in the size to VCA but a bit more delicate in the openwork design.


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Having a perlee and Frivole moment!
> View attachment 5061976


Perfection! I really love how well the different VCA series go together... and love that your nails 
match your top.


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> Buccellati Opera


Thank you Snowball! I just looked up the Buccellati Opera station long necklace, and it does seem like it would mix well with VCA.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Perfection! I really love how well the different VCA series go together... and love that your nails
> match your top.


Thank you so much! I am a fan of how all VCA pieces coordinate so well together too. We don’t even need to get matching pieces for them to go well together.


----------



## 8seventeen19

candeyige said:


> I was soooooo lucky today, scored a gmop wg bracelet without 6-month waiting, haha. Here are 2 pics


This is gorgeous! Congrats! I am a WG girl and I don't think I've considered this colorway. I really like how the gmop is a chameleon color.


----------



## nightbefore

nicole0612 said:


> I feel the same way! I love the look of Bvlgari serpenti, but I have a strong snake phobia after nearly being bitten as a child (my dog was bitten instead - and survived). I have just tried VCA otherwise, I only have long station necklaces from VCA other than the LV one. For me, the pave pendant does not work with a 20 motif because it’s just too much going on. If I was more statuesque it might work though.


That’s horrible good that you were not injured. I actually never saw a snake in my life except from the ones in the zoo (I hope it will stay that way ). Snake shape on viper necklace does not bother me as much as bracelet because it is very small and similar to b zero necklaces. But I think I should stop hijacking this thread and continue over another one that is meant for the other brands


----------



## nicole0612

nightbefore said:


> That’s horrible good that you were not injured. I actually never saw a snake in my life except from the ones in the zoo (I hope it will stay that way ). Snake shape on viper necklace does not bother me as much as bracelet because it is very small and similar to b zero necklaces. But I think I should stop hijacking this thread and continue over another one that is meant for the other brands


It does pair well with VCA though, so not too off topic


----------



## innerpeace85

Guilloche earrings + mini RdN pendant


----------



## Happyish

chiaoapple said:


> Frivole bangle & Sweet Guilloche watch
> This looks GORGEOUS on you. I'm completely in love with the frivole bangle. Are you loving it? Any issues with wearing it?
> View attachment 5052668


----------



## Happyish

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ouffff this Thursday I am off to see my SA to leave a deposit for 3 motif magic pave!!!! I am dreaming about these earrings
> View attachment 5053975


I'd be dreaming too if they looked that good on me! You're gorgeous, and they're gorgeous on you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## baghagg

chiaoapple said:


> Frivole bangle & Sweet Guilloche watch
> View attachment 5052668


Both so beautiful, exquisite!!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

Thanks! No big issues with wearing it – before purchasing I was a bit worried as there are so many “protruding” pieces but surprisingly I don’t notice it much when I wear it at work and have to type on keyboards, etc.


----------



## Rhl2987

New in ring with my Guilloche bracelet.


----------



## Happyish

chiaoapple said:


> Thanks! No big issues with wearing it – before purchasing I was a bit worried as there are so many “protruding” pieces but surprisingly I don’t notice it much when I wear it at work and have to type on keyboards, etc.


Thank you--I think this has now gone from my "want," to my "have to have," list!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Guilloche earrings + mini RdN pendant
> View attachment 5063025


That RdN pendant is stunning on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rhl2987 said:


> New in ring with my Guilloche bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5063751


Perfection!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfection!


Grab those Frivole earrings now... rumored price increase (see discussion thread)!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Grab those Frivole earrings now... rumored price increase (see discussion thread)!


Oh! Thank you for the intel! I was hoping that if VCA had another price increase it would be more so in Fall!
Did you get your earrings?


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh! Thank you for the intel! I was hoping that if VCA had another price increase it would be more so in Fall!
> Did you get your earrings?


My appt is tomorrow.  Can't wait!  Earrings and Very Large pendant are already there.  My SA is working on bringing in three sizes of the Lotus ring.  I plan to wear it open on my fourth finger (right hand), but I have a fat middle finger knuckle that I need to be sure the ring will fit past my knuckle when worn open.  He said he will bring in my size, along with one size down and one size up.  I am sure one of those sizes will work.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> My appt is tomorrow.  Can't wait!  Earrings and Very Large pendant are already there.  My SA is working on bringing in three sizes of the Lotus ring.  I plan to wear it open on my fourth finger (right hand), but I have a fat middle finger knuckle that I need to be sure the ring will fit past my knuckle when worn open.  He said he will bring in my size, along with one size down and one size up.  I am sure one of those sizes will work.


I am excited for you and can’t wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Winiebean

Eye candy from boutique today:


----------



## nycmamaofone

Trying on the Onyx bracelet and Frivole earrings while I purchased the Frivole ring.


----------



## Gracilan

nycmamaofone said:


> Trying on the Onyx bracelet and Frivole earrings while I purchased the Frivole ring.



Everything looks beautiful on you! Are these the mini or small Frivole earrings?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Gracilan said:


> Everything looks beautiful on you! Are these the mini or small Frivole earrings?


Thank you! They’re the small. The minis are REALLY tiny.


----------



## Gracilan

nycmamaofone said:


> Thank you! They’re the small. The minis are REALLY tiny.



I though they were the small, perfect for you. Are they heavy? I like that you can’t see the back “hinge”. I’m torn between the mini and small. I have small lobes and just not comfortable with weight on my ears.  I usually wear studs, diamond or colored stones, or gold hoops.  Are the “minis” REALLY tiny? Lol


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> Trying on the Onyx bracelet and Frivole earrings while I purchased the Frivole ring.


I hope you decide to get the matching earrings!  They make your face light up!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> My appt is tomorrow.  Can't wait!  Earrings and Very Large pendant are already there.  My SA is working on bringing in three sizes of the Lotus ring.  I plan to wear it open on my fourth finger (right hand), but I have a fat middle finger knuckle that I need to be sure the ring will fit past my knuckle when worn open.  He said he will bring in my size, along with one size down and one size up.  I am sure one of those sizes will work.


So happy for you! Cannot wait to hear what you end up doing! Hugs


----------



## nycmamaofone

Gracilan said:


> I though they were the small, perfect for you. Are they heavy? I like that you can’t see the back “hinge”. I’m torn between the mini and small. I have small lobes and just not comfortable with weight on my ears.  I usually wear studs, diamond or colored stones, or gold hoops.  Are the “minis” REALLY tiny? Lol


I have pretty meaty earlobes so for me they look like nothing. I think if you have very small earlobes the minis can look good. I just prefer a more substantial look (I want the large ones but they are not available sadly). The smalls are not heavy at all. Very lightweight.


----------



## Gracilan

nycmamaofone said:


> I have pretty meaty earlobes so for me they look like nothing. I think if you have very small earlobes the minis can look good. I just prefer a more substantial look (I want the large ones but they are not available sadly). The smalls are not heavy at all. Very lightweight.



Ok, thanks for letting me know. I’ll figure it out before the price increase.
Enjoy your beautiful ring, looks gorgeous on your hand!


----------



## TankerToad

From IG
But love this


----------



## BigAkoya

A few updates to those who had asked: 

- I purchased the Frivole pave earrings to match my BTF ring.  Love them.  
- Frivole Very Large pendant, as I thought, is not big enough as a long necklace.  It doesn't make a statement, as least not for me.  It would be very nice as a short pendant though.  
- Lotus Ring... my SA was able to bring in size 52 and 54. The size 53 is sold out.  Well... I need a 53! I could get both sizes on, but the 52 was a tiny bit too tight for my liking, and the 54 was too loose.  Big bummer I could not take one home with me.    I ordered the size 53, and it is being sent to my home when they get one.

Here is a photo of the Very Large pendant next to my BTF ring and earrings for size comparison.


----------



## cece1

BigAkoya said:


> A few updates to those who had asked:
> 
> - I purchased the Frivole pave earrings to match my BTF ring.  Love them.
> - Frivole Very Large pendant, as I thought, is not big enough as a long necklace.  It doesn't make a statement, as least not for me.  It would be very nice as a short pendant though.
> - Lotus Ring... my SA was able to bring in size 52 and 54. The size 53 is sold out.  Well... I need a 53! I could get both sizes on, but the 52 was a tiny bit too tight for my liking, and the 54 was too loose.  Big bummer I could not take one home with me.    I ordered the size 53, and it is being sent to my home when they get one.
> 
> Here is a photo of the Very Large pendant next to my BTF ring and earrings for size comparison.
> 
> View attachment 5064951


Congrats on you beautiful new acquisition!!  Thanks for sharing the eye candies.  I’m eyeing to non-pave large frivole pendant to wear with my large frivole earrings but it’s not available to try on now


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> A few updates to those who had asked:
> 
> - I purchased the Frivole pave earrings to match my BTF ring.  Love them.
> - Frivole Very Large pendant, as I thought, is not big enough as a long necklace.  It doesn't make a statement, as least not for me.  It would be very nice as a short pendant though.
> - Lotus Ring... my SA was able to bring in size 52 and 54. The size 53 is sold out.  Well... I need a 53! I could get both sizes on, but the 52 was a tiny bit too tight for my liking, and the 54 was too loose.  Big bummer I could not take one home with me.    I ordered the size 53, and it is being sent to my home when they get one.
> 
> Here is a photo of the Very Large pendant next to my BTF ring and earrings for size comparison.


So nice that you got the earrings so you can have a set with your ring! What did you think of the pave Frivole bracelet? 

That is too bad that the correct size for your Lotus was not in. With current stock being limited, "of course" the one you need wouldn't be in! Because of this, everything takes longer to acquire (by the time you can try all the sizes and options it ends up taking multiple visits - at least that has been the case for me). I hope you decided to have the correct size sent to you?? I tried it last month and it is STUNNER! Anyway, not all was lost as you came home with those beautiful earrings. Congratulations.


----------



## BigAkoya

cece1 said:


> Congrats on you beautiful new acquisition!!  Thanks for sharing the eye candies.  I’m eyeing to non-pave large frivole pendant to wear with my large frivole earrings but it’s not available to try on now


I think that would be really pretty together as that Large pendant is short. It would make a great set! 
And yes... they are out of a lot of stuff.  I hope your earrings come in soon!  I am obsessed with making sets, so I also tried on the bracelet.  If you like a more feminine look, the 5 flower bracelet is very pretty too.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> So nice that you got the earrings so you can have a set with your ring! What did you think of the pave Frivole bracelet?
> 
> That is too bad that the correct size for your Lotus was not in. With current stock being limited, "of course" the one you need wouldn't be in! Because of this, everything takes longer to acquire (by the time you can try all the sizes and options it ends up taking multiple visits - at least that has been the case for me). I hope you decided to have the correct size sent to you?? I tried it last month and it is STUNNER! Anyway, not all was lost as you came home with those beautiful earrings. Congratulations.


Yes, I purchased the size 53 Lotus Ring, so I am next in line once they make more! 

The bracelet is very pretty, but a bit dainty for me.  I almost bought it to make a set of three pieces (I am matchy matchy).  But I felt it took away from the look of the ring.  Here is a photo so you can visualize.  You might love it together.  It’s a gorgeous bracelet.  I also tried the Palmyre bracelet (three row version).  Nice and blingy, but it kind of didn’t quite go with Frivole.  Last bracelet is over the top, but my SA knows I like big stuff so he brought it in.  It’s a new piece.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> A few updates to those who had asked:
> 
> - I purchased the Frivole pave earrings to match my BTF ring.  Love them.
> - Frivole Very Large pendant, as I thought, is not big enough as a long necklace.  It doesn't make a statement, as least not for me.  It would be very nice as a short pendant though.
> - Lotus Ring... my SA was able to bring in size 52 and 54. The size 53 is sold out.  Well... I need a 53! I could get both sizes on, but the 52 was a tiny bit too tight for my liking, and the 54 was too loose.  Big bummer I could not take one home with me.    I ordered the size 53, and it is being sent to my home when they get one.
> 
> Here is a photo of the Very Large pendant next to my BTF ring and earrings for size comparison.
> 
> View attachment 5064951


Thank you so much for sharing your pics and your thoughts re the bracelets with us! Congrats on your new lotus and I hope that they can find a 53 for you ASAP!


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your pics and your thoughts re the bracelets with us! Congrats on your new lotus and I hope that they can find a 53 for you ASAP!


Oh... forgot... photos of the Lotus Ring... size 52 and 54. 

I hope my size 53 ships to me soon!  Can’t wait to get it.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I purchased the size 53 Lotus Ring, so I am next in line once they make more!
> 
> The bracelet is very pretty, but a bit dainty for me.  I almost bought it to make a set of three pieces (I am matchy matchy).  But I felt it took away from the look of the ring.  Here is a photo so you can visualize.  You might love it together.  It’s a gorgeous bracelet.  I also tried the Palmyre bracelet (three row version).  Nice and blingy, but it kind of didn’t quite go with Frivole.  Last bracelet is over the top, but my SA knows I like big stuff so he brought it in.  It’s a new piece.


Perfect! I'm glad the Lotus will be on your finger soon! That is exciting. Thank you for posting the picture of the pave Frivole bracelet. I often wondered how it looked, and while it's beautiful, I agree that it competes with the ring. I know it's a chain bracelet and it can be sized, but I would love if the design had the flower clusters either closer to one another or more of them. 

That last bracelet though... that is a wow!!!! 
Congrats again.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Perfect! I'm glad the Lotus will be on your finger soon! That is exciting. Thank you for posting the picture of the pave Frivole bracelet. I often wondered how it looked, and while it's beautiful, I agree that it competes with the ring. I know it's a chain bracelet and it can be sized, but I would love if the design had the flower clusters either closer to one another or more of them.
> 
> That last bracelet though... that is a wow!!!!
> Congrats again.


Yes... that's exactly what I thought too!  I think the bracelet competes with the ring, but equally annoying, the flowers are too far apart!  Or, they need to make it a 7 flower bracelet and add more flowers. As pretty as it is, I'm not loving it because I feel it's too much chain and not enough flower.  But then if there were more flowers, it would now really compete with the ring.   

Thanks for your input on it.  I'm glad you feel the same.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I purchased the size 53 Lotus Ring, so I am next in line once they make more!
> 
> The bracelet is very pretty, but a bit dainty for me.  I almost bought it to make a set of three pieces (I am matchy matchy).  But I felt it took away from the look of the ring.  Here is a photo so you can visualize.  You might love it together.  It’s a gorgeous bracelet.  I also tried the Palmyre bracelet (three row version).  Nice and blingy, but it kind of didn’t quite go with Frivole.  Last bracelet is over the top, but my SA knows I like big stuff so he brought it in.  It’s a new piece.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064973


I agree, I love the ring on you, but the bracelet looks insignificant in comparison. I'm glad you bought the earrings-they're terrific. Wear them well and in good health!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Oh... forgot... photos of the Lotus Ring... size 52 and 54.
> 
> I hope my size 53 ships to me soon!  Can’t wait to get it.
> 
> View attachment 5064980
> View attachment 5064981


Congratulations on the lotus ring and frivoles earrings. Both are stunning. 
have you decided what earrings you will wear with the lotus ring? I recall you were last undecided.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Congratulations on the lotus ring and frivoles earrings. Both are stunning.
> have you decided what earrings you will wear with the lotus ring? I recall you were last undecided.


Hi! Thanks, and I want to thank you as well! Your gorgeous post was my inspiration for wanting the Lotus Ring. The ring looks absolutely gorgeous on you.

Funny side story... I showed my husband the photos you posted, and he loved your Lotus ring (he said you have nice hands too!).  He said to get the ring, but I was not sure.  My husband and I then saw the movie Crazy Rich Asians (great bling movie by the way), and at the end of the movie, the mom wears an emerald ring and the Lotus Ring.  During that scene, I tell my husband "wow, I have got to get that ring!" My husband said "I thought you already have an emerald ring".  I said "yes I do have an emerald ring, but I'm talking about that Lotus ring on her other hand".  My husband says "oh, right, it's that Purse Forum lady's big flower ring, get it".  You are Purse Forum lady, with the big flower ring!  

Good memory on the earrings!  As you know, I am not a fan of the Lotus flower design by itself, so I won't get the matching earrings.  Besides, seeing the Lotus ring today, the ring design is so different than the earring single flower, I'm not even sure it's a true perfect or obvious match (at least not like Frivole which you cannot miss that as a set).  I'm a fan of Mikimoto, so I am thinking about their Les Petales Place Vendome collection.  I plan to get one of these earrings as my set:
Les Pétales Place Vendôme Earrings (mikimotoamerica.com)
Les Pétales Place Vendôme Earrings (mikimotoamerica.com)

The petals are pointy edged, like the Lotus petals.  Looking from the photos only, I prefer the single petal earring more.  It's a single clean petal that will compliment the Lotus ring, not too busy.  I love pearls strands too and wear them casually, so I could also wear these earrings when I wear my strands. Dual purpose!

Once I get my Lotus Ring, I will try on the Mikimotos.  I also have plain diamond stud earrings that are 1ct each which I could wear with the Lotus ring. The diamond earrings seem so plain/small though, so I might just do a pearl theme.  I will wear a big pearl stud, maybe add a long strand of pearls and then let the Lotus ring stand on its own.  So all you see are simple glowy pearls and then the Lotus ring.  Pearls to me go with everything. They are classic, simple, yet make a statement.  It is also ironic the mom in Crazy Rich Asians is wearing pearl dangling earrings with her Lotus ring. I saw that and it looked nice.  I wish I could wear dangling earrings, but I'm more of a simple stud gal.  Dangling earrings are too blingy for me. 

How about you?  May I ask what earrings you wear with your Lotus ring?  Necklace? Bracelet?  I would love to hear how you've been wearing your ring.  I think you have diamond stud earrings too as I recall. Do you like it together?


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> pearl theme. I will wear a big pearl stud, maybe add a long strand of pearls and then let the Lotus ring stand on its own. So all you see are simple glowy pearls and then the Lotus ring.


I cannot wait for you to get your 53 and pls post pics of this! the combination sounds amazing!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Perfect! I'm glad the Lotus will be on your finger soon! That is exciting. Thank you for posting the picture of the pave Frivole bracelet. I often wondered how it looked, and while it's beautiful, I agree that it competes with the ring. I know it's a chain bracelet and it can be sized, but I would love if the design had the flower clusters either closer to one another or more of them.
> 
> That last bracelet though... that is a wow!!!!
> Congrats again.


By the way, that last bracelet.  It looks weird in the photo, but I actually love it!  It's so over the top and bold.  But it's also $690K over the top!  So nope!  No bracelet for me.  I do love it though.  It's shaped like a tiara. I am just really bad at mod shots but it looks beautiful on.  Here is what it looks like in all its glory.  It's gorgeous to me.  I texted this photo to my husband (he did not come with me), and he said it was beautiful too.  I said "is it $690K beautiful?".  He said... "on second thought, I don't like it it all, pass!"   

Here is a second mod shot that might look a tad better.  I stink with photos. Sorry.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, that last bracelet.  It looks weird in the photo, but I actually love it!  It's so over the top and bold.  But it's also $690K over the top!  So nope!  No bracelet for me.  I do love it though.  It's shaped like a tiara. I am just really bad at mod shots but it looks beautiful on.  Here is what it looks like in all its glory.  It's gorgeous to me.  I texted this photo to my husband (he did not come with me), and he said it was beautiful too.  I said "is it $690K beautiful?".  He said... "on second thought, I don't like it it all, pass!"
> 
> Here is a second mod shot that might look a tad better.  I stink with photos. Sorry.
> View attachment 5065131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065144





BigAkoya said:


> By the way, that last bracelet.  It looks weird in the photo, but I actually love it!  It's so over the top and bold.  But it's also $690K over the top!  So nope!  No bracelet for me.  I do love it though.  It's shaped like a tiara. I am just really bad at mod shots but it looks beautiful on.  Here is what it looks like in all its glory.  It's gorgeous to me.  I texted this photo to my husband (he did not come with me), and he said it was beautiful too.  I said "is it $690K beautiful?".  He said... "on second thought, I don't like it it all, pass!"
> 
> Here is a second mod shot that might look a tad better.  I stink with photos. Sorry.
> View attachment 5065131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065144


I'm always afraid to look at their high jewelry, but always tempted. It's quite a bracelet . . . how many carats is it?


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I'm always afraid to look at their high jewelry, but always tempted. It's quite a bracelet . . . how many carats is it?


Hi!  I forgot to ask, so I don't know.  Yes, their high jewelry is amazing.  Those pieces are pure art.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, that last bracelet.  It looks weird in the photo, but I actually love it!  It's so over the top and bold.  But it's also $690K over the top!  So nope!  No bracelet for me.  I do love it though.  It's shaped like a tiara. I am just really bad at mod shots but it looks beautiful on.  Here is what it looks like in all its glory.  It's gorgeous to me.  I texted this photo to my husband (he did not come with me), and he said it was beautiful too.  I said "is it $690K beautiful?".  He said... "on second thought, I don't like it it all, pass!"
> 
> Here is a second mod shot that might look a tad better.  I stink with photos. Sorry.


Oh wowwwww! No, you do not stink at taking mod shots.... I can see how incredible this is. Heavens, it is a pricey piece but if one had the money and willingness to buy it, it certainly could compete as a piece for royalty. Forget a crown, who needs the hassle when you could have this on your wrist instead! Imagine the carat weight to it!
Ha! Your husband sounds like mine. That is a comment mine would say as well, and from a practicality point, probably fitting. However, it’s fun to dream ( or set future goals perhaps....?). Thank you for posting. We don’t see treasures like this everyday so it’s nice to see the intricacies and details put into these designs.


----------



## TankerToad

BigAkoya said:


> A few updates to those who had asked:
> 
> - I purchased the Frivole pave earrings to match my BTF ring.  Love them.
> - Frivole Very Large pendant, as I thought, is not big enough as a long necklace.  It doesn't make a statement, as least not for me.  It would be very nice as a short pendant though.
> - Lotus Ring... my SA was able to bring in size 52 and 54. The size 53 is sold out.  Well... I need a 53! I could get both sizes on, but the 52 was a tiny bit too tight for my liking, and the 54 was too loose.  Big bummer I could not take one home with me.    I ordered the size 53, and it is being sent to my home when they get one.
> 
> Here is a photo of the Very Large pendant next to my BTF ring and earrings for size comparison.
> 
> View attachment 5064951


This Tray!!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

My goodness, thank you so much for all the eye candy! I can imagine how much fun you must have had trying out these exquisite pieces!

Many congrats on your Frivole earrings and the lotus ring! Two amazing purchases! You know I am a huge fan of BTF rings like you so super happy you added the lotus ring too!

I need to go in and try some pieces out myself to decide on the next piece to bring home



BigAkoya said:


> A few updates to those who had asked:
> 
> - I purchased the Frivole pave earrings to match my BTF ring.  Love them.
> - Frivole Very Large pendant, as I thought, is not big enough as a long necklace.  It doesn't make a statement, as least not for me.  It would be very nice as a short pendant though.
> - Lotus Ring... my SA was able to bring in size 52 and 54. The size 53 is sold out.  Well... I need a 53! I could get both sizes on, but the 52 was a tiny bit too tight for my liking, and the 54 was too loose.  Big bummer I could not take one home with me.    I ordered the size 53, and it is being sent to my home when they get one.
> 
> Here is a photo of the Very Large pendant next to my BTF ring and earrings for size comparison.
> 
> View attachment 5064951





BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I purchased the size 53 Lotus Ring, so I am next in line once they make more!
> 
> The bracelet is very pretty, but a bit dainty for me.  I almost bought it to make a set of three pieces (I am matchy matchy).  But I felt it took away from the look of the ring.  Here is a photo so you can visualize.  You might love it together.  It’s a gorgeous bracelet.  I also tried the Palmyre bracelet (three row version).  Nice and blingy, but it kind of didn’t quite go with Frivole.  Last bracelet is over the top, but my SA knows I like big stuff so he brought it in.  It’s a new piece.
> 
> View attachment 5064971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064973





BigAkoya said:


> Oh... forgot... photos of the Lotus Ring... size 52 and 54.
> 
> I hope my size 53 ships to me soon!  Can’t wait to get it.
> 
> View attachment 5064980
> View attachment 5064981





BigAkoya said:


> By the way, that last bracelet.  It looks weird in the photo, but I actually love it!  It's so over the top and bold.  But it's also $690K over the top!  So nope!  No bracelet for me.  I do love it though.  It's shaped like a tiara. I am just really bad at mod shots but it looks beautiful on.  Here is what it looks like in all its glory.  It's gorgeous to me.  I texted this photo to my husband (he did not come with me), and he said it was beautiful too.  I said "is it $690K beautiful?".  He said... "on second thought, I don't like it it all, pass!"
> 
> Here is a second mod shot that might look a tad better.  I stink with photos. Sorry.
> View attachment 5065131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065144


----------



## Cool Breeze

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I purchased the size 53 Lotus Ring, so I am next in line once they make more!
> 
> The bracelet is very pretty, but a bit dainty for me.  I almost bought it to make a set of three pieces (I am matchy matchy).  But I felt it took away from the look of the ring.  Here is a photo so you can visualize.  You might love it together.  It’s a gorgeous bracelet.  I also tried the Palmyre bracelet (three row version).  Nice and blingy, but it kind of didn’t quite go with Frivole.  Last bracelet is over the top, but my SA knows I like big stuff so he brought it in.  It’s a new piece.
> 
> View attachment 5064971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064973


Congratulations on your new pieces!  Thanks for sharing the photos, beautiful eye candy!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I purchased the size 53 Lotus Ring, so I am next in line once they make more!
> 
> The bracelet is very pretty, but a bit dainty for me.  I almost bought it to make a set of three pieces (I am matchy matchy).  But I felt it took away from the look of the ring.  Here is a photo so you can visualize.  You might love it together.  It’s a gorgeous bracelet.  I also tried the Palmyre bracelet (three row version).  Nice and blingy, but it kind of didn’t quite go with Frivole.  Last bracelet is over the top, but my SA knows I like big stuff so he brought it in.  It’s a new piece.
> 
> View attachment 5064971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064973


Oh, I am so sad I am late to see your pictures! Everything looks absolutely beautiful on you!  I love the Frivole earrings to go with the Frivole ring, and the Lotus ring just looks fabulous on you!

I can really picture the Mikimoto earrings and the long strand with the Lotus ring! You have such elegant taste and a beautiful collection!


----------



## bing-sta

couturequeen said:


> Feeling frivolous today.


Is the pendant mini or small size and what length please?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Loving Perlee and Frivole together


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> Loving Perlee and Frivole together
> View attachment 5067390


Girl your bracelet/ring stacks are always on point!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Girl your bracelet/ring stacks are always on point!!


Hehe! Thank you love how all of VCA pieces go so well together!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Here’s my pink and black look today. Loving my new Frivole ring.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Loving Perlee and Frivole together
> View attachment 5067390


Looks great on you!  So blingy... love it!


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> Here’s my pink and black look today. Loving my new Frivole ring.


Congratulations on your new Frivole ring!  It looks gorgeous with all your other pieces!


----------



## nycmamaofone

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations on your new Frivole ring!  It looks gorgeous with all your other pieces!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Loving Perlee and Frivole together


This is so good it should be illegal!


----------



## glamourbag

nycmamaofone said:


> Here’s my pink and black look today. Loving my new Frivole ring.


That ring could not look more perfect on you! It really is a perfect purchase, without a doubt.


----------



## nycmamaofone

glamourbag said:


> That ring could not look more perfect on you! It really is a perfect purchase, without a doubt.


Aww, so sweet of you to say. I’m really happy with it.


----------



## tinybiopsee

Loving my new rose gold frivole BTF ring. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## couturequeen

bing-sta said:


> Is the pendant mini or small size and what length please?


Mini and with 2 extra inches.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! Thanks, and I want to thank you as well! Your gorgeous post was my inspiration for wanting the Lotus Ring. The ring looks absolutely gorgeous on you.
> 
> Funny side story... I showed my husband the photos you posted, and he loved your Lotus ring (he said you have nice hands too!).  He said to get the ring, but I was not sure.  My husband and I then saw the movie Crazy Rich Asians (great bling movie by the way), and at the end of the movie, the mom wears an emerald ring and the Lotus Ring.  During that scene, I tell my husband "wow, I have got to get that ring!" My husband said "I thought you already have an emerald ring".  I said "yes I do have an emerald ring, but I'm talking about that Lotus ring on her other hand".  My husband says "oh, right, it's that Purse Forum lady's big flower ring, get it".  You are Purse Forum lady, with the big flower ring!
> 
> Good memory on the earrings!  As you know, I am not a fan of the Lotus flower design by itself, so I won't get the matching earrings.  Besides, seeing the Lotus ring today, the ring design is so different than the earring single flower, I'm not even sure it's a true perfect or obvious match (at least not like Frivole which you cannot miss that as a set).  I'm a fan of Mikimoto, so I am thinking about their Les Petales Place Vendome collection.  I plan to get one of these earrings as my set:
> Les Pétales Place Vendôme Earrings (mikimotoamerica.com)
> Les Pétales Place Vendôme Earrings (mikimotoamerica.com)
> 
> The petals are pointy edged, like the Lotus petals.  Looking from the photos only, I prefer the single petal earring more.  It's a single clean petal that will compliment the Lotus ring, not too busy.  I love pearls strands too and wear them casually, so I could also wear these earrings when I wear my strands. Dual purpose!
> 
> Once I get my Lotus Ring, I will try on the Mikimotos.  I also have plain diamond stud earrings that are 1ct each which I could wear with the Lotus ring. The diamond earrings seem so plain/small though, so I might just do a pearl theme.  I will wear a big pearl stud, maybe add a long strand of pearls and then let the Lotus ring stand on its own.  So all you see are simple glowy pearls and then the Lotus ring.  Pearls to me go with everything. They are classic, simple, yet make a statement.  It is also ironic the mom in Crazy Rich Asians is wearing pearl dangling earrings with her Lotus ring. I saw that and it looked nice.  I wish I could wear dangling earrings, but I'm more of a simple stud gal.  Dangling earrings are too blingy for me.
> 
> How about you?  May I ask what earrings you wear with your Lotus ring?  Necklace? Bracelet?  I would love to hear how you've been wearing your ring.  I think you have diamond stud earrings too as I recall. Do you like it together?


The ring looks gorgeous on you as well. Your emerald ring is gorgeous! It does look a lot like the ring in the movie. Your husband is observant. Haha at being purseforum lady with big ring. I thought you were going to write purseforum lady with big hands, with all the hand talk. 

I agree the lotus ring and earrings are already not an exact match. So going with another style is no big deal. 

Love the Pearl and diamonds combo. I am going to try those on to see if they suit me. The leaf theme is a nice compliment to the lotus ring and bring elegance to the look. 

I am still searching for the right earrings and exploring all options. I would like to get something designer with presence. I currently wear my studs (about 0.8ct each) or thin 1.75inch diamond hoop earrings. I really do not love the look of the lotus with studs. It just doesn’t go unless I were to get massive studs but my ear lobes are too small to suit large studs. The hoops give the look a younger vibe and I have gotten a bunch of compliments on the pairing. I wear a bunch of diamond eternity rings with the look too, no necklace and then my love bracelets and perlee. Lots of metal mixing and pave diamonds. So another set of earrings for more of an elegant look would be a great alternative and I want to get the wg perlee clover to wear with it as a set. My yg one is great for when I mix metals but would like a full wg look. Let us know if you get the ones you posted. 

Now I want the pave frivoles ring to go with my earrings...


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> This is so good it should be illegal!


Hehe thank you! So much love for both the Frivole and Perlee lines!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Looks great on you!  So blingy... love it!


Thank you so much! I am so in love with the sparkles on the Frivole ring! Looking forward to adding another Frivole piece by Fall hopefully!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tinybiopsee said:


> View attachment 5067617
> 
> Loving my new rose gold frivole BTF ring. Thanks for letting me share


Twins! Don’t you love how it sparkles?


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> Here’s my pink and black look today. Loving my new Frivole ring.


Love it on you! Many of us here are having a Frivole moment


----------



## nycmamaofone

eternallove4bag said:


> Love it on you! Many of us here are having a Frivole moment


Thank you!! And yes, it’s nice to see fellow Frivole lovers.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Polka dot look.


----------



## tinybiopsee

eternallove4bag said:


> Twins! Don’t you love how it sparkles?


Yes! This piece is so special!! glad I am able to bring it home


----------



## chiaoapple

Nothing particularly exciting, just enjoying my white golds


----------



## so_sofya1985

eternallove4bag said:


> Loving Perlee and Frivole together
> View attachment 5067390


I loveeeee this look! Everything is so gorgeous! What is this spectacular shawl ??? Hermes?


----------



## junngch

Guilloche and Rose de Noël together


----------



## tinybiopsee

Happy May Day! rose gold Frivole BTF and Rose de Noël


----------



## prettychic

junngch said:


> Guilloche and Rose de Noël together
> View attachment 5071809


Beautiful necklace and rose de Noel! May I ask you if the necklace is a 10 motif together with the 5 motif bracelet or is it two ten motifs? I have the 10 and want to add either a 10 or a 5 but not sure which one to get.


----------



## minami

My carnelian five motif ❤️ And more stuff I tried and getting soon


----------



## BigAkoya

tinybiopsee said:


> Happy May Day! rose gold Frivole BTF and Rose de Noël
> View attachment 5071868


Beautiful pieces!  And that Frivole ring... I never get tired of seeing Frivole... gorgeous on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> I loveeeee this look! Everything is so gorgeous! What is this spectacular shawl ??? Hermes?


Thank you so much! Yes, it’s Dallet shawl from Hermès.


----------



## eternallove4bag

junngch said:


> Guilloche and Rose de Noël together
> View attachment 5071809


Stunning!


----------



## junngch

prettychic said:


> Beautiful necklace and rose de Noel! May I ask you if the necklace is a 10 motif together with the 5 motif bracelet or is it two ten motifs? I have the 10 and want to add either a 10 or a 5 but not sure which one to get.




Thanks!  I purchased 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet. I think this combination is the most versatile option as as you can wear the necklace as 10, 10+5 or 10+5+5, and you also have the bracelet to wear it.  I was wearing 10+5+5 with Rose de Noël and the other 5 motif is not guilloche but it's not obvious as it was hidden at the back.   Here is another picture shows 10+5 which is my preferred length for daily look. Hope this helps!







eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning!


Thank you


----------



## tinybiopsee

BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful pieces!  And that Frivole ring... I never get tired of seeing Frivole... gorgeous on you!


Thank you! You inspired me to get this beautiful ring


----------



## prettychic

Thanks for sharing your idea which is clever but it means wearing the bracelet without shortening the length and it may be too large for my wrist but it is still wearable! Perhaps I can let one motif dangle? The 15 motif length is ideal on you!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Herringbone with the holiday pendant.


----------



## DR2014

nycmamaofone said:


> Herringbone with the holiday pendant.


I love your herringbone jacket/sweater @nycmamaofone! Can you tell us where it's from? Looks beautiful with the holiday pendant!


----------



## nycmamaofone

DR2014 said:


> I love your herringbone jacket/sweater @nycmamaofone! Can you tell us where it's from? Looks beautiful with the holiday pendant!


Sure! It’s from Ann Taylor!


----------



## junngch

prettychic said:


> Thanks for sharing your idea which is clever but it means wearing the bracelet without shortening the length and it may be too large for my wrist but it is still wearable! Perhaps I can let one motif dangle? The 15 motif length is ideal on you!


You're welcome! Yes, I wear the 5 motif bracelet with one motif dangle as I have thin wrists.  Thank you!  I love both 15 and 20 motif length and enjoy wearing my jewelry in different ways.


----------



## chocolateolive

Todays’s rose gold stack


----------



## DR2014

nycmamaofone said:


> Sure! It’s from Ann Taylor!


Thank you!


----------



## KristinS

may3545 said:


> Had a virtual baby shower, and I dressed up.
> Magic wg 3 motif earrings and single wg frivole pave ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814202
> View attachment 4814203


Hi! Would you mind posting a couple additional pictures of your Frivole ring? I think it is gorgeous and want it part of my collection, but need to get some other items first. Have you heard whether the ring has been discontinued?


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> The ring looks gorgeous on you as well. Your emerald ring is gorgeous! It does look a lot like the ring in the movie. Your husband is observant. Haha at being purseforum lady with big ring. I thought you were going to write purseforum lady with big hands, with all the hand talk.



I remember after seeing the movie I was obsessed with Astrid‘s outfits (one dress in particular), I read a lot of articles about the costumes/wardrobing. It was all the real deal in the film.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I always forget to post...


----------



## nycmamaofone

Burberry-inspired mask with onyx earrings.


----------



## chiaoapple

I never wear my bracelets on the same wrist as my watch, but thought it worked with this look & my flowery sleeves, so briefly put the two together for a photoshoot


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> I never wear my bracelets on the same wrist as my watch, but thought it worked with this look & my flowery sleeves, so briefly put the two together for a photoshoot
> View attachment 5075334



this photo is sooooo gorgeous!!! Can you share details of your top?


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## Ylesiya

Took it out into the office today


----------



## chiaoapple

Notorious Pink said:


> this photo is sooooo gorgeous!!! Can you share details of your top?


Thank you! It is actually a cardigan from a junior’s brand called Billieblush. I got it on sale for around 25 dollars


----------



## may3545

kstropp said:


> Hi! Would you mind posting a couple additional pictures of your Frivole ring? I think it is gorgeous and want it part of my collection, but need to get some other items first. Have you heard whether the ring has been discontinued?


Hi, sorry for delay! I haven’t been at VCA in ages, so no idea of any discontinuing of this ring. I can ask!
I’m visiting family so my ring is in a safe. Here is another pic I found in my photos. It truly is stunning. I admit I also want the pave btf in rg now eeeps.


----------



## Notorious Pink

may3545 said:


> Hi, sorry for delay! I haven’t been at VCA in ages, so no idea of any discontinuing of this ring. I can ask!
> I’m visiting family so my ring is in a safe. Here is another pic I found in my photos. It truly is stunning. I admit I also want the pave btf in rg now eeeps.
> View attachment 5077909


Looooove this on you.


----------



## may3545

kstropp said:


> Hi! Would you mind posting a couple additional pictures of your Frivole ring? I think it is gorgeous and want it part of my collection, but need to get some other items first. Have you heard whether the ring has been discontinued?



My SA wrote that it is still in production, but just hasn't been stocked at the boutique in a while (this is a NM VCA). She said clients can request for it, but it entails paying ahead to have that order done. Then waiting. Good luck!


----------



## Alena21

Happy Mother's 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Day, ladies!


----------



## VCA21

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Alena21

VCA21 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> View attachment 5079030
> 
> View attachment 5079029



Gorgeous


----------



## VCA21

Alena21 said:


> Gorgeous



Thank you, Alena   
I love how you combined your beautiful new bracelets into necklace!


----------



## KristinS

may3545 said:


> My SA wrote that it is still in production, but just hasn't been stocked at the boutique in a while (this is a NM VCA). She said clients can request for it, but it entails paying ahead to have that order done. Then waiting. Good luck!


@may3545 Thank you for checking with your SA! This is informative, and helpful as I think through what pieces I’m going to purchase over time. I recently started my VCA obsession with a couple pieces , so I havent established the SA relationship to get these details. Thanks again!


----------



## KristinS

may3545 said:


> Hi, sorry for delay! I haven’t been at VCA in ages, so no idea of any discontinuing of this ring. I can ask!
> I’m visiting family so my ring is in a safe. Here is another pic I found in my photos. It truly is stunning. I admit I also want the pave btf in rg now eeeps.
> View attachment 5077909


This is gorgeous on you! Thanks for looking into some additional photos. It’s on my list and super helpful to see it in real life rather than on the website. Enjoy the time visiting your family, and really appreciate seeing this stunning ring (and confirming that I will be purchasing this some time in the future )


----------



## 4LV

Mother's Day/night outing.
My daughter said it's a little too much.


----------



## VCALoverNY

4LV said:


> View attachment 5079660
> 
> Mother's Day/night outing.
> My daughter said it's a little too much.



It's NEVER too much!! Beyond gorgeous.


----------



## innerpeace85

4LV said:


> View attachment 5079660
> 
> Mother's Day/night outing.
> My daughter said it's a little too much.


Happy Mother’s Day! You look beautiful


----------



## 4LV

VCALoverNY said:


> It's NEVER too much!! Beyond gorgeous.





innerpeace85 said:


> Happy Mother’s Day! You look beautiful


Thank you all! Happy Mother's Day to you too


----------



## KristinS

4LV said:


> View attachment 5079660
> 
> Mother's Day/night outing.
> My daughter said it's a little too much.


Love, love, love


----------



## BigAkoya

4LV said:


> View attachment 5079660
> 
> Mother's Day/night outing.
> My daughter said it's a little too much.


Looks great!  And it will look great casual, with jeans or bermuda shorts!  What do kids know!


----------



## Happyish

nycmamaofone said:


> Here’s my pink and black look today. Loving my new Frivole ring.


Fabulous!


----------



## Happyish

junngch said:


> Guilloche and Rose de Noël together
> View attachment 5071809


Beautiful! Is that a 20-motif Guilloche necklace?


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> I always forget to post...
> 
> View attachment 5073987


Gorgeous, and that pink cashmere!


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> I always forget to post...
> 
> View attachment 5073987



Gorgeous!
 Looking forward to pics of your beautiful SO!××


----------



## Notorious Pink

4LV said:


> View attachment 5079660
> 
> Mother's Day/night outing.
> My daughter said it's a little too much.


In my opinion, "a little too much" is JUST the right amount!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> Gorgeous, and that pink cashmere!



Ah, yes!!! A friend totally enabled me into this pink Loro Piana cape. I loooove it.



Alena21 said:


> Gorgeous!
> Looking forward to pics of your beautiful SO!××



Its been chilly here so I'm STILL wearing a lot of higher necklines and sweaters. Pics coming soon!


----------



## innerpeace85

Malachite magic earrings is my latest purchase! Love how deep the green is and love that earrings match


----------



## eternallove4bag

4LV said:


> View attachment 5079660
> 
> Mother's Day/night outing.
> My daughter said it's a little too much.


It’s perfect! Never too much with VCA for me!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Malachite magic earrings is my latest purchase! Love how deep the green is and love that earrings match
> View attachment 5080727
> View attachment 5080728


Hello my malachite twin! Love this paired with your guilloche pendant!


----------



## eternallove4bag

VCA21 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> View attachment 5079030
> 
> View attachment 5079029


Stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> I always forget to post...
> 
> View attachment 5073987


Everything looks sumptuous in this pic! Love love love!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> I never wear my bracelets on the same wrist as my watch, but thought it worked with this look & my flowery sleeves, so briefly put the two together for a photoshoot
> View attachment 5075334


Looks ethereal!


----------



## Happyish

4LV said:


> View attachment 5079660
> 
> Mother's Day/night outing.
> My daughter said it's a little too much.


The world's most elegant woman, Coco Chanel, was said to have advised the following when dressing with accessories: “Before you leave the house, look in the mirror and take one thing off.”


----------



## eternallove4bag

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 5075856


My favorite pair of VCA earrings to wear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

From the other day...it’s no secret I love to coordinate my accessories. How about you?


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> From the other day...it’s no secret I love to coordinate my accessories. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081592


Love your Perlee stack Your H wedges in bordeaux is beautiful!!


----------



## luckylove

eternallove4bag said:


> From the other day...it’s no secret I love to coordinate my accessories. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081592



Beautifully coordinated look!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Love your Perlee stack Your H wedges in bordeaux is beautiful!!


Thank you ... these are my only pair of legends and I love how comfy they are!


----------



## eternallove4bag

luckylove said:


> Beautifully coordinated look!


Thank you so much! Hermès and VCA pieces are so easy to wear together


----------



## BigAkoya

Update...my size 53 ring came in, and the fit is just right!  Fast..less than two weeks! 

So far, I paired it with a pearl theme and like it a lot.  Big pearl studs for the ears, long single strand (38”) for the necklace, and hmm... how many bracelets for the wrist?  Dilemma...  I decided two bracelets for me is just right.  One bracelet was too wimpy, three bracelets over shadowed my ring, and two was a good look for me.  

Simple, clean, yet makes a nice statement.  

Here are some hand photos in case others who have this ring are considering matching it with pearls.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Update...my size 53 ring came in, and the fit is just right!  Fast..less than two weeks!
> 
> So far, I paired it with a pearl theme and like it a lot.  Big pearl studs for the ears, long single strand (38”) for the necklace, and hmm... how many bracelets for the wrist?  Dilemma...  I decided two bracelets for me is just right.  One bracelet was too wimpy, three bracelets over shadowed my ring, and two was a good look for me.
> 
> Simple, clean, yet makes a nice statement.
> 
> Here are some hand photos in case others who have this ring are considering matching it with pearls.
> 
> View attachment 5081760
> View attachment 5081761
> View attachment 5081762


Yay you got your gorgeous ring and record time too! Many congrats again! Looks spectacular with the pearls!


----------



## Cool Breeze

BigAkoya said:


> Update...my size 53 ring came in, and the fit is just right!  Fast..less than two weeks!
> 
> So far, I paired it with a pearl theme and like it a lot.  Big pearl studs for the ears, long single strand (38”) for the necklace, and hmm... how many bracelets for the wrist?  Dilemma...  I decided two bracelets for me is just right.  One bracelet was too wimpy, three bracelets over shadowed my ring, and two was a good look for me.
> 
> Simple, clean, yet makes a nice statement.
> 
> Here are some hand photos in case others who have this ring are considering matching it with pearls.
> 
> View attachment 5081760
> View attachment 5081761
> View attachment 5081762


Simply stunning!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## rugchomp

twigski said:


> Starting this thread again because it got deleted when TPF was down. Please share your VCA actions shots/modeling pics. Thank you to all that contributed in the previous thread, hope you will post them again!
> 
> Here's me wearing two 10 motif wht MOP in yg linked together & 6 motif magic necklace w/a 2" removable extender.



absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Update...my size 53 ring came in, and the fit is just right!  Fast..less than two weeks!
> 
> So far, I paired it with a pearl theme and like it a lot.  Big pearl studs for the ears, long single strand (38”) for the necklace, and hmm... how many bracelets for the wrist?  Dilemma...  I decided two bracelets for me is just right.  One bracelet was too wimpy, three bracelets over shadowed my ring, and two was a good look for me.
> 
> Simple, clean, yet makes a nice statement.
> 
> Here are some hand photos in case others who have this ring are considering matching it with pearls.
> 
> View attachment 5081760
> View attachment 5081761
> View attachment 5081762


Actually, I love the three pearl bracelets on you. But I love pearls--they go with Everything!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Update...my size 53 ring came in, and the fit is just right!  Fast..less than two weeks!
> 
> So far, I paired it with a pearl theme and like it a lot.  Big pearl studs for the ears, long single strand (38”) for the necklace, and hmm... how many bracelets for the wrist?  Dilemma...  I decided two bracelets for me is just right.  One bracelet was too wimpy, three bracelets over shadowed my ring, and two was a good look for me.
> 
> Simple, clean, yet makes a nice statement.
> 
> Here are some hand photos in case others who have this ring are considering matching it with pearls.


Wow! It looks great with the pearls!!! I don't think it looks wimpy even with the one strand but I think two is the perfect balance. This pairing is so elegant and feminine but still makes a statement (which I like). Congratulations, Im glad she made it home to you in record time.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> From the other day...it’s no secret I love to coordinate my accessories. How about you?


Your posts are always #goals.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Actually, I love the three pearl bracelets on you. But I love pearls--they go with Everything!


Hmm... maybe you have a point!  I shall toss on three bracelets tomorrow and try it out!   
I love pearls too!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Wow! It looks great with the pearls!!! I don't think it looks wimpy even with the one strand but I think two is the perfect balance. This pairing is so elegant and feminine but still makes a statement (which I like). Congratulations, Im glad she made it home to you in record time.


Thank you!  I was so surprised the ring arrived so fast!  I really thought 2-3 months at minimal.  
I think VCA production is back online!  Oh, and repairs too!  I sent in my new Frivole pave earrings to change for a longer and thinner post, and they are already ready!  

Maybe things will finally get back to normal.


----------



## cece1

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you!  I was so surprised the ring arrived so fast!  I really thought 2-3 months at minimal.
> I think VCA production is back online!  Oh, and repairs too!  I sent in my new Frivole pave earrings to change for a longer and thinner post, and they are already ready!
> 
> Maybe things will finally get back to normal.



I ordered a WG MOP 20 motif and it arrived in a week so seems like production is moving.  Still waiting on SO WG 5 motif bracelet though


----------



## BigAkoya

cece1 said:


> I ordered a WG MOP 20 motif and it arrived in a week so seems like production is moving.  Still waiting on SO WG 5 motif bracelet though


Wow... one week!  Even faster!  I love WG MOP and have the 20 motif also.  I also have the bracelet and matching earrings.

I am sure you will love the bracelet!  I wish VCA made more Alhambra options in WG.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Update...my size 53 ring came in, and the fit is just right!  Fast..less than two weeks!
> 
> So far, I paired it with a pearl theme and like it a lot.  Big pearl studs for the ears, long single strand (38”) for the necklace, and hmm... how many bracelets for the wrist?  Dilemma...  I decided two bracelets for me is just right.  One bracelet was too wimpy, three bracelets over shadowed my ring, and two was a good look for me.
> 
> Simple, clean, yet makes a nice statement.
> 
> Here are some hand photos in case others who have this ring are considering matching it with pearls.
> 
> View attachment 5081760
> View attachment 5081761
> View attachment 5081762


The rings looks beautiful with pearls! A new look to try. Glad the fit is perfect and you can enjoy this beauty.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you!  I was so surprised the ring arrived so fast!  I really thought 2-3 months at minimal.
> I think VCA production is back online!  Oh, and repairs too!  I sent in my new Frivole pave earrings to change for a longer and thinner post, and they are already ready!
> 
> Maybe things will finally get back to normal.


Wow that's incredible. And good news.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> The rings looks beautiful with pearls! A new look to try. Glad the fit is perfect and you can enjoy this beauty.


Thanks.  Your beautiful mod shot was the catalyst that enabled me on this ring!  I recall you were also thinking of options how to wear yours, so I am glad you saw this post trying it with pearls.  

Thank you again for the inspiration!


----------



## cece1

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... one week!  Even faster!  I love WG MOP and have the 20 motif also.  I also have the bracelet and matching earrings.
> 
> I am sure you will love the bracelet!  I wish VCA made more Alhambra options in WG.



I’m in love and on cloud 9!!! Definitely wish there were more options in WG as well. Nothing like a new VCA piece to get the mind ready to plot and plan more purchases. Hopefully they will have some 3 motif earrings for me to try on when my bracelet is ready.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Hmm... maybe you have a point!  I shall toss on three bracelets tomorrow and try it out!
> I love pearls too!


The three makes your wrist look thinner and seems to balance the ring. With the two, or even the one bracelet, the ring looks heavy on your finger. That's just my opinion and of course, feel free to disagree.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... one week!  Even faster!  I love WG MOP and have the 20 motif also.  I also have the bracelet and matching earrings.
> 
> I am sure you will love the bracelet!  I wish VCA made more Alhambra options in WG.


Modeling shot please? I've developed a not-so-passing interest in white gold . . .


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> The three makes your wrist look thinner and seems to balance the ring. With the two, or even the one bracelet, the ring looks heavy on your finger. That's just my opinion and of course, feel free to disagree.


I shall try it out and report back tomorrow!  The big ring look is my thing though.  My husband likes it worn closed, but I like it open.  I'll play around more.  Such a fun ring.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Modeling shot please? I've developed a not-so-passing interest in white gold . . .


I am getting my earrings back Friday (I sent them in also along with the Frivole earrings).  Will do a shot of the set for you when I get the earrings back.  I think you will love WG and hope you might consider a set too.


----------



## KristinS

anitsirk said:


> View attachment 4514976
> 
> Today’s stack featuring Bulgari BZero1 bracelet, and sneaky background slipper


It’s so nice to see a different stack than with the standard Cartier Love and Juc! Thanks for sharing because I’ve been looking for some ideas.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I am getting my earrings back Friday (I sent them in also along with the Frivole earrings).  Will do a shot of the set for you when I get the earrings back.  I think you will love WG and hope you might consider a set too.


I'm now debating about the Onyx WG Magic Alhambra . . . can't tell if I NEED it or not . . .


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Update...my size 53 ring came in, and the fit is just right!  Fast..less than two weeks!
> 
> So far, I paired it with a pearl theme and like it a lot.  Big pearl studs for the ears, long single strand (38”) for the necklace, and hmm... how many bracelets for the wrist?  Dilemma...  I decided two bracelets for me is just right.  One bracelet was too wimpy, three bracelets over shadowed my ring, and two was a good look for me.
> 
> Simple, clean, yet makes a nice statement.
> 
> Here are some hand photos in case others who have this ring are considering matching it with pearls.
> 
> View attachment 5081760
> View attachment 5081761
> View attachment 5081762


The ring is gorgeous and I love it with the pearls!


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> I'm now debating about the Onyx WG Magic Alhambra . . . can't tell if I NEED it or not . . .


Same here. I have the onyx pave bracelet and am afraid I'll be sorry if I don't get it since there is so little in wg.


----------



## KristinS

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Do I buy clothes to match my jewelry, or jewelry to match my clothes?
> I guess I know what I like!
> 
> View attachment 4641888


It’s so lovely seeing this Magic MOP necklace ... so rare to find pics ! Looks fabulous and it’s on my list


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I'm now debating about the Onyx WG Magic Alhambra . . . can't tell if I NEED it or not . . .


You do need it! Go for it!   
Full disclosure... my next set I think is going to be the WG with oynx.  I asked about the pricing for SO for a set (20 motif, bracelet, earrings), and it's not super bad.  When I was at the boutique, I had my SA bring in a set of YG with oynx just to try on for the black color, and I liked it a lot.  I was worried there would be too much black but it really pops.  

I think you will love onyx and WG.  I tried a chalcedony set too, but it just didn't pop as much to me as the onyx.   I hope you get it!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Same here. I have the onyx pave bracelet and am afraid I'll be sorry if I don't get it since there is so little in wg.


Your oynx pave bracelet is beautiful!  I agree, there are so few WG options in Alhambra. Even as a SO, you can't order many other stones, and I have asked (no to malachite, no to blue agate, no, no, and no  ). I also had a wild idea and asked if I could get a 20 motif and 5 motif bracelet set made from turquoise Sweets... all they have to do is string them up. (no! )

If you see some WG you love, grab it!  Or, you could SO some oynx.   I think a 20 motif would be so beautiful with your bracelet.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> Update...my size 53 ring came in, and the fit is just right!  Fast..less than two weeks!
> 
> So far, I paired it with a pearl theme and like it a lot.  Big pearl studs for the ears, long single strand (38”) for the necklace, and hmm... how many bracelets for the wrist?  Dilemma...  I decided two bracelets for me is just right.  One bracelet was too wimpy, three bracelets over shadowed my ring, and two was a good look for me.
> 
> Simple, clean, yet makes a nice statement.
> 
> Here are some hand photos in case others who have this ring are considering matching it with pearls.
> 
> View attachment 5081760
> View attachment 5081761
> View attachment 5081762


It’s stunning! I am so happy for you! It came so quickly! I also agree with you; I love the lotus open. And, your pearls are gorgeous  hugs


----------



## KristinS

Vermeer said:


> Thanks! The chains are from Lizzie Mandler.


Thanks for sharing this brand ! I just checked out her jewelry. WoW!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Your posts are always #goals.


You are very kind! Thank you so much


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> From the other day...it’s no secret I love to coordinate my accessories. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081592


I love EVERYTHING about this photo.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> I love EVERYTHING about this photo.


Thank you always


----------



## nycmamaofone

Today’s accessories.


----------



## Fem1014

eternallove4bag said:


> From the other day...it’s no secret I love to coordinate my accessories. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081592


Love this whole look!  I have the perlee clover and specially ordered the perlee ring. I also tried on the RG pave frivole ring and was enamored but it. Was wondering if it’s easy to wear every day and if you find it’s too dressy for casual wear?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Fem1014 said:


> Love this whole look!  I have the perlee clover and specially ordered the perlee ring. I also tried on the RG pave frivole ring and was enamored but it. Was wondering if it’s easy to wear every day and if you find it’s too dressy for casual wear?


Thank you so much. I love the perlee clover bracelet and the matching ring. I have had them for a few years and they are my favorite pieces to wear. Having said that, my Frivole BTF ring in PG has now become my go-to ring to wear every day. I had the same concerns as you while getting it. I have a very casual lifestyle and I did not want something I wouldn’t be able to wear out much. Happy to report that’s not the case. I wear my Frivole ring everywhere, from grocery stores to work to running errands. It’s such a comfortable ring to wear too. I forget I am even wearing it most of the time! I was a little hesitant with BTF rings in general and their ease of use but this ring changed my mind.


----------



## Happyish

Sometimes it's just a letterwood day . . .


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> Sometimes it's just a letterwood day . . .


Absolutely stunning! Thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## Fem1014

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much. I love the perlee clover bracelet and the matching ring. I have had them for a few years and they are my favorite pieces to wear. Having said that, my Frivole BTF ring in PG has now become my go-to ring to wear every day. I had the same concerns as you while getting it. I have a very casual lifestyle and I did not want something I wouldn’t be able to wear out much. Happy to report that’s not the case. I wear my Frivole ring everywhere, from grocery stores to work to running errands. It’s such a comfortable ring to wear too. I forget I am even wearing it most of the time! I was a little hesitant with BTF rings in general and their ease of use but this ring changed my mind.


Thang.


eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much. I love the perlee clover bracelet and the matching ring. I have had them for a few years and they are my favorite pieces to wear. Having said that, my Frivole BTF ring in PG has now become my go-to ring to wear every day. I had the same concerns as you while getting it. I have a very casual lifestyle and I did not want something I wouldn’t be able to wear out much. Happy to report that’s not the case. I wear my Frivole ring everywhere, from grocery stores to work to running errands. It’s such a comfortable ring to wear too. I forget I am even wearing it most of the time! I was a little hesitant with BTF rings in general and their ease of use but this ring changed my mind.



Thank you for your perspective. I had the perlee ring in WG for several years but recently sold it because I’m more of a RG girl. Very excited to receive it but have to wait until October. I recently purchased the frivole pave earrings in RG but not sure I love how they sit on my ears so may exchange for the ring. Glad to hear you get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Fem1014 said:


> Thang.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your perspective. I had the perlee ring in WG for several years but recently sold it because I’m more of a RG girl. Very excited to receive it but have to wait until October. I recently purchased the frivole pave earrings in RG but not sure I love how they sit on my ears so may exchange for the ring. Glad to hear you get a lot of use out of it.


Aah! Got it! I was also hesitant about the Frivole pave earrings because the way they sat on my ears bothered me but my SA told me he could get the post adjusted if I decided to get it. Right now, I am enjoying my BTF ring. The earrings can wait for a later date.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Modeling shot please? I've developed a not-so-passing interest in white gold . . .


My earrings came back, so I can now take a shot of the WG MOP set. 
Forgive me for the crappy photos, but I truly stink at taking photos.  VCA would never hire me to be their photogapher, that's for sure. I took a photo of the set laid out and then where they sleep in their cubby holes so you can see them all bunched up.  

Also, for those interested in earring posts, I had these two earrings swapped out with the thinner post.  I tried to take a photo of the results. You can see the post is a bit thinner.  It's very subtle but it makes a difference to me.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> My earrings came back, so I can now take a shot of the WG MOP set.
> Forgive me for the crappy photos, but I truly stink at taking photos.  VCA would never hire me to be their photogapher, that's for sure. I took a photo of the set laid out and then where they sleep in their cubby holes so you can see them all bunched up.
> 
> Also, for those interested in earring posts, I had these two earrings swapped out with the thinner post.  I tried to take a photo of the results. You can see the post is a bit thinner.  It's very subtle but it makes a difference to me.
> View attachment 5083945
> View attachment 5083951
> View attachment 5083952
> View attachment 5083953


Very, very beautiful! (My wish list just got a little longer . . . ) Wear them well and in good health!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> My earrings came back, so I can now take a shot of the WG MOP set.
> Forgive me for the crappy photos, but I truly stink at taking photos.  VCA would never hire me to be their photogapher, that's for sure. I took a photo of the set laid out and then where they sleep in their cubby holes so you can see them all bunched up.
> 
> Also, for those interested in earring posts, I had these two earrings swapped out with the thinner post.  I tried to take a photo of the results. You can see the post is a bit thinner.  It's very subtle but it makes a difference to me.
> View attachment 5083945
> View attachment 5083951
> View attachment 5083952
> View attachment 5083953


What a gorgeous set!


----------



## cece1

BigAkoya said:


> My earrings came back, so I can now take a shot of the WG MOP set.
> Forgive me for the crappy photos, but I truly stink at taking photos.  VCA would never hire me to be their photogapher, that's for sure. I took a photo of the set laid out and then where they sleep in their cubby holes so you can see them all bunched up.
> 
> Also, for those interested in earring posts, I had these two earrings swapped out with the thinner post.  I tried to take a photo of the results. You can see the post is a bit thinner.  It's very subtle but it makes a difference to me.
> View attachment 5083945
> View attachment 5083951
> View attachment 5083952
> View attachment 5083953



Congrats on the full set!!  You’re inspiring me to get the earrings to complete my set as well!  I’m loving the matchy matchy look more and more


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> My earrings came back, so I can now take a shot of the WG MOP set.
> Forgive me for the crappy photos, but I truly stink at taking photos.  VCA would never hire me to be their photogapher, that's for sure. I took a photo of the set laid out and then where they sleep in their cubby holes so you can see them all bunched up.
> 
> Also, for those interested in earring posts, I had these two earrings swapped out with the thinner post.  I tried to take a photo of the results. You can see the post is a bit thinner.  It's very subtle but it makes a difference to me.
> View attachment 5083945
> View attachment 5083951
> View attachment 5083952
> View attachment 5083953


Beautiful set. It is like a set of pearls!


----------



## BigAkoya

cece1 said:


> Congrats on the full set!!  You’re inspiring me to get the earrings to complete my set as well!  I’m loving the matchy matchy look more and more


You should!  I think a 20 motif with the matching earrings just pulls everything together.  I hope you get it.  We can be twins!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful set. It is like a set of pearls!


Yes yes! I am really bad and love matchy matchy.  This is funny, and you will get a kick of out this.  My Lotus ring arrived earlier this week as you know, and my husband loves it.  First thing he said was "does it come with matching earrings"?   I about bust out laughing.      

Should we cave and get the matching earrings?  
I do like wearing it withmy pearl set though.  I rather like that look a lot.  At this point, I don't feel I want the earrings as they are not really a perfect matchy matchy to me anyway.  I'm only thinking about it again because my husband brought it up.

Have you thought more about earrings?  Will we regret not getting a set?  Sigh.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Update...my size 53 ring came in, and the fit is just right!  Fast..less than two weeks!
> 
> So far, I paired it with a pearl theme and like it a lot.  Big pearl studs for the ears, long single strand (38”) for the necklace, and hmm... how many bracelets for the wrist?  Dilemma...  I decided two bracelets for me is just right.  One bracelet was too wimpy, three bracelets over shadowed my ring, and two was a good look for me.
> 
> Simple, clean, yet makes a nice statement.
> 
> Here are some hand photos in case others who have this ring are considering matching it with pearls.
> 
> View attachment 5081760
> View attachment 5081761
> View attachment 5081762


Wanted to ask you how you like the lotus vs. Frivoles pave rings. I am thinking of getting the yg frivoles pave ring to match my earrings. All the pictures of the frivoles with the perlee clover have made me reconsider adding this piece to my list. Curious how you like both given you have them in sane gold colour.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Wanted to ask you how you like the lotus vs. Frivoles pave rings. I am thinking of getting the yg frivoles pave ring to match my earrings. All the pictures of the frivoles with the perlee clover have made me reconsider adding this piece to my list. Curious how you like both given you have them in sane gold colour.


I love both the Frivole pave BTF and the Lotus BTF.  They are both statement pieces.
If I could only have one, I would choose Frivole.  The Lotus is nice, blingy and bold.  I have been wearing it open for a really bold look which I love.  But Frivole... to me, it is like one big blingy flower pave ring. So beautiful.  The ring itself is smaller than the Lotus ring (bigger is not always better), but from a diamond perspective, Frivole shows the glittery diamonds in all its glory.  It's because all the pave on the petals are at one level and the angled petals are stunning.  They catch the light and sparkle.  There is no other metal to distract the pave.  Lotus is more playful, you see the metal of the vines and leaves.  The eye is drawn to the metal, and hence it takes away a bit from the diamonds.  With Frivole, the eye is drawn to the sparkle of all the diamonds.  To say it another way, Frivole is a glittery pave diamond ring.  Lotus is a bold cocktail design ring.  I hope that made sense.

Since you have the earrings, I think the matching BTF ring would be a perfect set!

To enable you, (and to also practice my photography skills)... I took a few more photos.  Yes yes.. I know... bad lighting, photo is crooked, there are shadows... so please forgive the crappy photos.
But here they are so you get an idea...

Cover one ring and look at each separately... Notice how when the Lotus ring is open, the eye is drawn to the metal first, then the eye wanders as it is a busy ring.  Now cover the Lotus ring with your hand and look only at Frivole.  The eye is drawn to the center and all you see are glittering pave diamonds.  Frivole is truly a work of art in my opinion.  I say go for it.

Oh, the last photo is the Frivole cubby hole where they sleep at night, so you can get an idea of what a set would look like.

I hope this helps.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Yes yes! I am really bad and love matchy matchy.  This is funny, and you will get a kick of out this.  My Lotus ring arrived earlier this week as you know, and my husband loves it.  First thing he said was "does it come with matching earrings"?   I about bust out laughing.
> 
> Should we cave and get the matching earrings?
> I do like wearing it withmy pearl set though.  I rather like that look a lot.  At this point, I don't feel I want the earrings as they are not really a perfect matchy matchy to me anyway.  I'm only thinking about it again because my husband brought it up.
> 
> Have you thought more about earrings?  Will we regret not getting a set?  Sigh.


I give it a 50% chance I cave and get lotus earrings. I have not found a set I love with the ring yet. I am in no rush to find tight pair. 
If you love sets I would go for lotus earrings. You might not love as separate earrings but if you love as a set you will wear a lot together. Worth trying them on together and seeing if it changes your mind.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I love both the Frivole pave BTF and the Lotus BTF.  They are both statement pieces.
> If I could only have one, I would choose Frivole.  The Lotus is nice, blingy and bold.  I have been wearing it open for a really bold look which I love.  But Frivole... to me, it is like one big blingy flower pave ring. So beautiful.  The ring itself is smaller than the Lotus ring (bigger is not always better), but from a diamond perspective, Frivole shows the glittery diamonds in all its glory.  It's because all the pave on the petals are at one level and the angled petals are stunning.  They catch the light and sparkle.  There is no other metal to distract the pave.  Lotus is more playful, you see the metal of the vines and leaves.  The eye is drawn to the metal, and hence it takes away a bit from the diamonds.  With Frivole, the eye is drawn to the sparkle of all the diamonds.  To say it another way, Frivole is a glittery pave diamond ring.  Lotus is a bold cocktail design ring.  I hope that made sense.
> 
> Since you have the earrings, I think the matching BTF ring would be a perfect set!
> 
> To enable you, (and to also practice my photography skills)... I took a few more photos.  Yes yes.. I know... bad lighting, photo is crooked, there are shadows... so please forgive the crappy photos.
> But here they are so you get an idea...
> 
> Cover one ring and look at each separately... Notice how when the Lotus ring is open, the eye is drawn to the metal first, then the eye wanders as it is a busy ring.  Now cover the Lotus ring with your hand and look only at Frivole.  The eye is drawn to the center and all you see are glittering pave diamonds.  Frivole is truly a work of art in my opinion.  I say go for it.
> 
> Oh, the last photo is the Frivole cubby hole where they sleep at night, so you can get an idea of what a set would look like.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5083992
> View attachment 5083993
> View attachment 5083994


Thanks for your thoughts and pictures. Interesting you prefer frivoles. I see your point about frivoles being all diamonds vs. Lotus is more metal. 
I was originally thinking to get noeud as my second statement ring but I am now leaning towards frivoles since I think it is more wearable and I do love idea of having a set with my earrings. I will need to go in and try again.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I love both the Frivole pave BTF and the Lotus BTF.  They are both statement pieces.
> If I could only have one, I would choose Frivole.  The Lotus is nice, blingy and bold.  I have been wearing it open for a really bold look which I love.  But Frivole... to me, it is like one big blingy flower pave ring. So beautiful.  The ring itself is smaller than the Lotus ring (bigger is not always better), but from a diamond perspective, Frivole shows the glittery diamonds in all its glory.  It's because all the pave on the petals are at one level and the angled petals are stunning.  They catch the light and sparkle.  There is no other metal to distract the pave.  Lotus is more playful, you see the metal of the vines and leaves.  The eye is drawn to the metal, and hence it takes away a bit from the diamonds.  With Frivole, the eye is drawn to the sparkle of all the diamonds.  To say it another way, Frivole is a glittery pave diamond ring.  Lotus is a bold cocktail design ring.  I hope that made sense.
> 
> Since you have the earrings, I think the matching BTF ring would be a perfect set!
> 
> To enable you, (and to also practice my photography skills)... I took a few more photos.  Yes yes.. I know... bad lighting, photo is crooked, there are shadows... so please forgive the crappy photos.
> But here they are so you get an idea...
> 
> Cover one ring and look at each separately... Notice how when the Lotus ring is open, the eye is drawn to the metal first, then the eye wanders as it is a busy ring.  Now cover the Lotus ring with your hand and look only at Frivole.  The eye is drawn to the center and all you see are glittering pave diamonds.  Frivole is truly a work of art in my opinion.  I say go for it.
> 
> Oh, the last photo is the Frivole cubby hole where they sleep at night, so you can get an idea of what a set would look like.
> 
> I hope this helps.


You are really tempting me with that WG Frivole ring. Im obsessed with the wg two butterfly for the whimsy, sparkle factor and wearability (as its smaller in design and I find it so comfortable to wear) but I think I may have to try the Frivole!  Beautiful and helpful pics.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I love both the Frivole pave BTF and the Lotus BTF.  They are both statement pieces.
> If I could only have one, I would choose Frivole.  The Lotus is nice, blingy and bold.  I have been wearing it open for a really bold look which I love.  But Frivole... to me, it is like one big blingy flower pave ring. So beautiful.  The ring itself is smaller than the Lotus ring (bigger is not always better), but from a diamond perspective, Frivole shows the glittery diamonds in all its glory.  It's because all the pave on the petals are at one level and the angled petals are stunning.  They catch the light and sparkle.  There is no other metal to distract the pave.  Lotus is more playful, you see the metal of the vines and leaves.  The eye is drawn to the metal, and hence it takes away a bit from the diamonds.  With Frivole, the eye is drawn to the sparkle of all the diamonds.  To say it another way, Frivole is a glittery pave diamond ring.  Lotus is a bold cocktail design ring.  I hope that made sense.
> 
> Since you have the earrings, I think the matching BTF ring would be a perfect set!
> 
> To enable you, (and to also practice my photography skills)... I took a few more photos.  Yes yes.. I know... bad lighting, photo is crooked, there are shadows... so please forgive the crappy photos.
> But here they are so you get an idea...
> 
> Cover one ring and look at each separately... Notice how when the Lotus ring is open, the eye is drawn to the metal first, then the eye wanders as it is a busy ring.  Now cover the Lotus ring with your hand and look only at Frivole.  The eye is drawn to the center and all you see are glittering pave diamonds.  Frivole is truly a work of art in my opinion.  I say go for it.
> 
> Oh, the last photo is the Frivole cubby hole where they sleep at night, so you can get an idea of what a set would look like.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5083992
> View attachment 5083993
> View attachment 5083994


Both are very beautiful--and congratulations! My personal preference is for the lotus ring, but that may be because it is not as familiar to me as the Frivole. It's very dramatic, and the spread across three fingers is amazing. However, with that being said, personally, I would find it easier to wear the frivole ring every day--I would be concerned the lotus might catch on things and attract too much attention--although that may be entirely preposterous as each are elegant and impressive in their own way. In other words, would a thief discriminate? Probably not.

With that being said, I too am a matchy-matchy girl. I'm in favor of buying sets. A lot of people are critical of matchy-matchy--I don't know why. To me it takes the indecision out of getting dressed, as well as the nagging feeling that if paired differently, it may have worked better. It also completes the look and carries it through; there's a theme and it makes a statement. But that's me . . . And I would probably be the only one in the room to notice.

As you know, I too have pearls, and I pair them with everything from workshirts and jeans to Chanel, but sometimes I want to mix it up--the point is, I want the choice rather than wearing the pearls by default. And just as you could wear your frivole earrings with your pearls, you could also wear the Lotus earrings.

As a further thought, these things aren't around forever and it seems that just when you're ready to finally buy something--it's gone. There's always that thought you can buy it "later," but if you can't, my question for you is whether you will regret not buying the earrings? I remember seeing turquoise alhambra in the store and thinking I would buy it "later." How many of us are kicking ourselves for not buying it when we could.

So if you love the earrings, want the earrings, will wear the earrings and can afford them, I say buy them and complete the set. That's just me, and please take my comments with a grain of salt . . .


----------



## KristinS

Happyish said:


> Both are very beautiful--and congratulations! My personal preference is for the lotus ring, but that may be because it is not as familiar to me as the Frivole. It's very dramatic, and the spread across three fingers is amazing. However, with that being said, personally, I would find it easier to wear the frivole ring every day--I would be concerned the lotus might catch on things and attract too much attention--although that may be entirely preposterous as each are elegant and impressive in their own way. In other words, would a thief discriminate? Probably not.
> 
> With that being said, I too am a matchy-matchy girl. I'm in favor of buying sets. A lot of people are critical of matchy-matchy--I don't know why. To me it takes the indecision out of getting dressed, as well as the nagging feeling that if paired differently, it may have worked better. It also completes the look and carries it through; there's a theme and it makes a statement. But that's me . . . And I would probably be the only one in the room to notice.
> 
> As you know, I too have pearls, and I pair them with everything from workshirts and jeans to Chanel, but sometimes I want to mix it up--the point is, I want the choice rather than wearing the pearls by default. And just as you could wear your frivole earrings with your pearls, you could also wear the Lotus earrings.
> 
> As a further thought, these things aren't around forever and it seems that just when you're ready to finally buy something--it's gone. There's always that thought you can buy it "later," but if you can't, my question for you is whether you will regret not buying the earrings? I remember seeing turquoise alhambra in the store and thinking I would buy it "later." How many of us are kicking ourselves for not buying it when we could.
> 
> So if you love the earrings, want the earrings, will wear the earrings and can afford them, I say buy them and complete the set. That's just me, and please take my comments with a grain of salt . . .


100% Agree with you!


----------



## evietiger

Got this at NYC flagship store. My first white gold piece. Loving it...


----------



## evietiger

And got this right after - my second WG piece


----------



## evietiger

Another shot of the bracelet - super sparkly...


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I love both the Frivole pave BTF and the Lotus BTF.  They are both statement pieces.
> If I could only have one, I would choose Frivole.  The Lotus is nice, blingy and bold.  I have been wearing it open for a really bold look which I love.  But Frivole... to me, it is like one big blingy flower pave ring. So beautiful.  The ring itself is smaller than the Lotus ring (bigger is not always better), but from a diamond perspective, Frivole shows the glittery diamonds in all its glory.  It's because all the pave on the petals are at one level and the angled petals are stunning.  They catch the light and sparkle.  There is no other metal to distract the pave.  Lotus is more playful, you see the metal of the vines and leaves.  The eye is drawn to the metal, and hence it takes away a bit from the diamonds.  With Frivole, the eye is drawn to the sparkle of all the diamonds.  To say it another way, Frivole is a glittery pave diamond ring.  Lotus is a bold cocktail design ring.  I hope that made sense.
> 
> Since you have the earrings, I think the matching BTF ring would be a perfect set!
> 
> To enable you, (and to also practice my photography skills)... I took a few more photos.  Yes yes.. I know... bad lighting, photo is crooked, there are shadows... so please forgive the crappy photos.
> But here they are so you get an idea...
> 
> Cover one ring and look at each separately... Notice how when the Lotus ring is open, the eye is drawn to the metal first, then the eye wanders as it is a busy ring.  Now cover the Lotus ring with your hand and look only at Frivole.  The eye is drawn to the center and all you see are glittering pave diamonds.  Frivole is truly a work of art in my opinion.  I say go for it.
> 
> Oh, the last photo is the Frivole cubby hole where they sleep at night, so you can get an idea of what a set would look like.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5083992
> View attachment 5083993
> View attachment 5083994



OMG! So gorgeous! And so is your new MOP set that yu posted above it! I can imagine the twenty swinging away! I am so happy for you! Cough, I agree with your DH re the lotus earrings!  hugs

I also love @Happyish ‘s post on mixing it up!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> You are really tempting me with that WG Frivole ring. Im obsessed with the wg two butterfly for the whimsy, sparkle factor and wearability (as its smaller in design and I find it so comfortable to wear) but I think I may have to try the Frivole!  Beautiful and helpful pics.


I am a die-hard fan of Frivole.  It's so beautiful, super bingy, and works with everything.  I was disappointed I could not get a third piece to make a set.  I hope VCA comes out with more WG pieces next season.  I hope you like Frivole too.  The ring is very easy to wear.  Even though it's called a BTF ring, it wears more like a regular ring and never gets in the way.  Good luck you and hope you get your next piece soon!


----------



## oceanblueapril

❤️


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Both are very beautiful--and congratulations! My personal preference is for the lotus ring, but that may be because it is not as familiar to me as the Frivole. It's very dramatic, and the spread across three fingers is amazing. However, with that being said, personally, I would find it easier to wear the frivole ring every day--I would be concerned the lotus might catch on things and attract too much attention--although that may be entirely preposterous as each are elegant and impressive in their own way. In other words, would a thief discriminate? Probably not.
> 
> With that being said, I too am a matchy-matchy girl. I'm in favor of buying sets. A lot of people are critical of matchy-matchy--I don't know why. To me it takes the indecision out of getting dressed, as well as the nagging feeling that if paired differently, it may have worked better. It also completes the look and carries it through; there's a theme and it makes a statement. But that's me . . . And I would probably be the only one in the room to notice.
> 
> As you know, I too have pearls, and I pair them with everything from workshirts and jeans to Chanel, but sometimes I want to mix it up--the point is, I want the choice rather than wearing the pearls by default. And just as you could wear your frivole earrings with your pearls, you could also wear the Lotus earrings.
> 
> As a further thought, these things aren't around forever and it seems that just when you're ready to finally buy something--it's gone. There's always that thought you can buy it "later," but if you can't, my question for you is whether you will regret not buying the earrings? I remember seeing turquoise alhambra in the store and thinking I would buy it "later." How many of us are kicking ourselves for not buying it when we could.
> 
> So if you love the earrings, want the earrings, will wear the earrings and can afford them, I say buy them and complete the set. That's just me, and please take my comments with a grain of salt . . .


You make some really good points here.
I actually do not love the Lotus flower design as I find it ordinary (Lotus lovers, please don't shoot me).  I love the Lotus ring for it's technical design because it opens... it is so cool and so bold.

But... you are right.. more than anything, I love matchy matchy.  I was just thinking too, I have other earrings that I purchased only to match a ring.  I never wear those earrings by themselves, yet I bought them to make a set which I really enjoy wearing together.  And... yes, you are right... horrors... what if they discontinue it, and I change my mind.

You, @lynne_ross @880 ... you have now got me thinking I should not dismiss these earrings.
Add to this.. I wore my Frivole today with my matching earrings.  Since I just got the Frivole earrings back from swapping out the posts, today is the first time I wore them.  My husband out of the blue says "oh, you're wearing your new flower earrings with your ring, the set looks nice on you".  He's enabling me too.

I think you are right.  I should not dismiss them.  Ok!  I will try them on at the boutique next time I go.  I did not even ask to try them on a few weeks ago when I was there.  I was so sure they were too plain and I would not want them, so I told my SA not interested.   

You all are very convincing enablers... but in a good way!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> You make some really good points here.
> I actually do not love the Lotus flower design as I find it ordinary (Lotus lovers, please don't shoot me).  I love the Lotus ring for it's technical design because it opens... it is so cool and so bold.
> 
> But... you are right.. more than anything, I love matchy matchy.  I was just thinking too, I have other earrings that I purchased only to match a ring.  I never wear those earrings by themselves, yet I bought them to make a set which I really enjoy wearing together.  And... yes, you are right... horrors... what if they discontinue it, and I change my mind.
> 
> You, @lynne_ross @880 ... you have now got me thinking I should not dismiss these earrings.
> Add to this.. I wore my Frivole today with my matching earrings.  Since I just got the Frivole earrings back from swapping out the posts, today is the first time I wore them.  My husband out of the blue says "oh, you're wearing your new flower earrings with your ring, the set looks nice on you".  He's enabling me too.
> 
> I think you are right.  I should not dismiss them.  Ok!  I will try them on at the boutique next time I go.  I did not even ask to try them on a few weeks ago when I was there.  I was so sure they were too plain and I would not want them, so I told my SA not interested.
> 
> You all are very convincing enablers... but in a good way!


I'm curious . . . What watch do you pair with your WG VCA?


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I'm curious . . . What watch do you pair with your WG VCA?


I like big manly watches, so I wear a Rolex Daytona, the stainless version with the white dial.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I like big manly watches, so I wear a Rolex Daytona, the stainless version with the white dial.


That's stunning!


----------



## KristinS

evietiger said:


> Another shot of the bracelet - super sparkly...


WOW. Gorgeous !!


----------



## Happyish

Tried the 30mm Alhambra watch. Thoughts . . .


----------



## Chanellover2015

Happyish said:


> Tried the 30mm Alhambra watch. Thoughts . . .


It’s a unique piece. I really like the soft pink color strap against the gold


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Tried the 30mm Alhambra watch. Thoughts . . .


This is nice, very feminine.  If that's the 30mm medium size you're wearing, seeing it on your arm, it looks like you have nice slender wrists.  If you like bold watches, I think you could go bigger if you want to wear a statement watch.  But if not, that size looks great, big enough so it looks elegant but doesn't come across too dainty/cutesy with the pink strap.


----------



## HADASSA

Happyish said:


> Tried the 30mm Alhambra watch. Thoughts . . .


If I may add, if you get this same watch in a BLACK DIAL, it will add a great pop of colour to your skin tone. Unless you are aiming for subtle, then this is just fine  
Strap colour will have to be adjusted if you choose to go with a BLACK dial.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> This is nice, very feminine.  If that's the 30mm medium size you're wearing, seeing it on your arm, it looks like you have nice slender wrists.  If you like bold watches, I think you could go bigger if you want to wear a statement watch.  But if not, that size looks great, big enough so it looks elegant but doesn't come across too dainty/cutesy with the pink strap.


Thank you. I don't love the pink strap. It was the only one available in my size. I would change color in the future.
The issue is also whether it's the right watch or if it's too much alhambra already . . .


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> Tried the 30mm Alhambra watch. Thoughts . . .


Recently, I have been thinking about adding a VCA watch too but hesitant if I am going to ‘over- Alhambra’ myself!!

I like the size of the watch on you. I cannot carry big watches on my wrists because they look off proportion wise. Since you have tiny wrists too, I feel 30mm looks perfect on you.


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> Recently, I have been thinking about adding a VCA watch too but hesitant if I am going to ‘over- Alhambra’ myself!!
> 
> I like the size of the watch on you. I cannot carry big watches on my wrists because they look off proportion wise. Since you have tiny wrists too, I feel 30mm looks perfect on you.


I think the watch is very elegant but my SA thought it was too much Alhambra . . . I don't want to look at this down the road feel like I made a mistake . . .
I would change the watch strap to something with more contrast, but for now, I don't mind the pink.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> I think the watch is very elegant but my SA thought it was too much Alhambra . . . I don't want to look at this down the road feel like I made a mistake . . .
> I would change the watch strap to something with more contrast, but for now, I don't mind the pink.


I understand your SA’s thought  process because I have the same concerns but I still feel an Alhambra watch is timeless. Just have to make sure, I tone down my other other Alhambra pieces when I wear the watch, especially since I am thinking of the PG sweet Alhambra watch with Guilloche and MOP. That can be overwhelming. 

You chose a a beautiful watch. It’s a good idea to get the pink strap for now and add different colors down the line when you are looking for a change.


----------



## angelz629

evietiger said:


> Another shot of the bracelet - super sparkly...


Beautiful!  Are there also diamonds on the back of the motifs that have diamonds on the front?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Enjoying a lovely day with Guilloche.


----------



## Crepuscule

oceanblueapril said:


> My sweet Alhambra bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4864303


----------



## Crepuscule

oceanblueapril said:


> My sweet Alhambra bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4864303


Love your diamond flower ring also! So beautiful! May I ask who the designer is? TIA


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Thank you. I don't love the pink strap. It was the only one available in my size. I would change color in the future.
> The issue is also whether it's the right watch or if it's too much alhambra already . . .


For me, I personally think a VCA watch is too much, and it just feels like flashing VCA everywhere and you're a walking advertisement for VCA.  The allure and elegance of VCA is now lost.  Like when you see people who wear LV everything or Gucci everything.  Too much. That's just me.
Also, for a watch, I prefer to go with a watch company.  I'm biased, and Rolex is my go to brand.  I also love the "big sporty watch on a small ladies' wrist" look.  I find it a sporty, chic, and confident look.  Plus, I love the sporty contrast of a big man's watch to the feminine jewelry.  Or, if you prefer more feminine, I would go with Patek for sure.  That's a great elegant watch brand.

Just my two cents for a different point of view.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Recently, I have been thinking about adding a VCA watch too but hesitant if I am going to ‘over- Alhambra’ myself!!
> 
> I like the size of the watch on you. I cannot carry big watches on my wrists because they look off proportion wise. Since you have tiny wrists too, I feel 30mm looks perfect on you.


I hope you try a big watch.  They look so chic.  You stack your bangles, so you can definitely pull off a big watch. 
My Rolex Daytona is a 40mm watch, and my left wrist is 5.5".  I think you will rock in a big watch with your bangle stack... for sure!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> For me, I personally think a VCA watch is too much, and it just feels like flashing VCA everywhere and you're a walking advertisement for VCA.  The allure and elegance of VCA is now lost.  Like when you see people who wear LV everything or Gucci everything.  Too much. That's just me.
> Also, for a watch, I prefer to go with a watch company.  I'm biased, and Rolex is my go to brand.  I also love the "big sporty watch on a small ladie's wrist" look.  I find it a sporty, chic, and confident look.  Plus, I love the sporty contrast of a big man's watch to the feminine jewelry.  Or, if you prefer more feminine, I would go with Patek for sure.  That's a great elegant watch brand.
> 
> Just my two cents for a different point of view.


As always, you're spot on and you reminded me of something I had forgotten about. A customer walked into Chanel who was totally, ridiculously and uncomfortably laughable. She was wearing head-to-toe Chanel. When I mean head-to-toe, I mean Chanel boots, Chanel Bag (and probably wallet, keychain, checkbook cover, etc. etc.), Chanel jeans, Chanel belt, Chanel Jacket, Chanel "pearls," Chanel bracelets, Chanel Brooch, Chanel earrings, Chanel rings, and the topper--the haute couture uber-gorgeous Chanel diamond camellia watch--the big one. She had obviously spent a fortune, and all the SA's were orbiting around her, no doubt telling her how fabulous she looked, when instead, IMHO she looked like a walking fashion-victim. 
I do not want to look like that.
So thank you for the note of levity. This forum, opinions and the feedback are just as important for the disabling as they are for the enabling!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> As always, you're spot on and you reminded me of something I had forgotten about. A customer walked into Chanel who was totally, ridiculously and uncomfortably laughable. She was wearing head-to-toe Chanel. When I mean head-to-toe, I mean Chanel boots, Chanel Bag (and probably wallet, keychain, checkbook cover, etc. etc.), Chanel jeans, Chanel belt, Chanel Jacket, Chanel "pearls," Chanel bracelets, Chanel Brooch, Chanel earrings, Chanel rings, and the topper--the haute couture uber-gorgeous Chanel diamond camellia watch--the big one. She had obviously spent a fortune, and all the SA's were orbiting around her, no doubt telling her how fabulous she looked, when instead, IMHO she looked like a walking fashion-victim.
> I do not want to look like that.
> So thank you for the note of levity. This forum, opinions and the feedback are just as important for the disabling as they are for the enabling!


That was funny!  I was visualizing this woman you were describing, and I can totally relate as I have seen similar women dressed like that.  

For you, with all your VCA bling and pearls, I visualize you as an elegant, refined chic lady... hmm... I vote a Patek Phillipe watch.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I hope you try a big watch.  They look so chic.  You stack your bangles, so you can definitely pull of a big watch.
> My Rolex Daytona is a 40mm watch, and my left wrist is 5.5".  I think you will rock in a big watch with your bangle stack... for sure!


Thank you so much for the suggestion. Next year, that’s what I am planning to do. Research, try on different sizes to see which ones look good on me in reality versus which ones looked good on me in my head. I am going to take my time with the decision, probably the entire year but it’s okay. I plan to add just one nice watch for work so I want to take my time deciding. These days, I find myself trying things outside my comfort zone so will try the 40 mm too.I will never know till I try.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> As always, you're spot on and you reminded me of something I had forgotten about. A customer walked into Chanel who was totally, ridiculously and uncomfortably laughable. She was wearing head-to-toe Chanel. When I mean head-to-toe, I mean Chanel boots, Chanel Bag (and probably wallet, keychain, checkbook cover, etc. etc.), Chanel jeans, Chanel belt, Chanel Jacket, Chanel "pearls," Chanel bracelets, Chanel Brooch, Chanel earrings, Chanel rings, and the topper--the haute couture uber-gorgeous Chanel diamond camellia watch--the big one. She had obviously spent a fortune, and all the SA's were orbiting around her, no doubt telling her how fabulous she looked, when instead, IMHO she looked like a walking fashion-victim.
> I do not want to look like that.
> So thank you for the note of levity. This forum, opinions and the feedback are just as important for the disabling as they are for the enabling!


+1 
All the brainstorming gives newer and different perspectives, which is always helpful!


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> +1
> All the brainstorming gives newer and different perspectives, which is always helpful!


Yes, and at these price points, a second and even a third and fourth opinion and then some, are welcome . . .


----------



## evietiger

angelz629 said:


> Beautiful!  Are there also diamonds on the back of the motifs that have diamonds on the front?



Nope. Just one side has diamonds


----------



## LucyMadrid

I think I am going to buy the earclips as well


----------



## oceanblueapril

Crepuscule said:


> Love your diamond flower ring also! So beautiful! May I ask who the designer is? TIA


Thank you I love my ring. Sunflower ring is from Harry Winston.


----------



## TankerToad

BigAkoya said:


> I love both the Frivole pave BTF and the Lotus BTF.  They are both statement pieces.
> If I could only have one, I would choose Frivole.  The Lotus is nice, blingy and bold.  I have been wearing it open for a really bold look which I love.  But Frivole... to me, it is like one big blingy flower pave ring. So beautiful.  The ring itself is smaller than the Lotus ring (bigger is not always better), but from a diamond perspective, Frivole shows the glittery diamonds in all its glory.  It's because all the pave on the petals are at one level and the angled petals are stunning.  They catch the light and sparkle.  There is no other metal to distract the pave.  Lotus is more playful, you see the metal of the vines and leaves.  The eye is drawn to the metal, and hence it takes away a bit from the diamonds.  With Frivole, the eye is drawn to the sparkle of all the diamonds.  To say it another way, Frivole is a glittery pave diamond ring.  Lotus is a bold cocktail design ring.  I hope that made sense.
> 
> Since you have the earrings, I think the matching BTF ring would be a perfect set!
> 
> To enable you, (and to also practice my photography skills)... I took a few more photos.  Yes yes.. I know... bad lighting, photo is crooked, there are shadows... so please forgive the crappy photos.
> But here they are so you get an idea...
> 
> Cover one ring and look at each separately... Notice how when the Lotus ring is open, the eye is drawn to the metal first, then the eye wanders as it is a busy ring.  Now cover the Lotus ring with your hand and look only at Frivole.  The eye is drawn to the center and all you see are glittering pave diamonds.  Frivole is truly a work of art in my opinion.  I say go for it.
> 
> Oh, the last photo is the Frivole cubby hole where they sleep at night, so you can get an idea of what a set would look like.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5083992
> View attachment 5083993
> View attachment 5083994


#VCAGOALS


----------



## TankerToad

evietiger said:


> And got this right after - my second WG piece
> 
> View attachment 5084546


Twins!!! Fabulous !!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> I think the watch is very elegant but my SA thought it was too much Alhambra . . . I don't want to look at this down the road feel like I made a mistake . . .
> I would change the watch strap to something with more contrast, but for now, I don't mind the pink.


Can there ever really be too much Alhambra - haha??
Kidding, not kidding


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> As always, you're spot on and you reminded me of something I had forgotten about. A customer walked into Chanel who was totally, ridiculously and uncomfortably laughable. She was wearing head-to-toe Chanel. When I mean head-to-toe, I mean Chanel boots, Chanel Bag (and probably wallet, keychain, checkbook cover, etc. etc.), Chanel jeans, Chanel belt, Chanel Jacket, Chanel "pearls," Chanel bracelets, Chanel Brooch, Chanel earrings, Chanel rings, and the topper--the haute couture uber-gorgeous Chanel diamond camellia watch--the big one. She had obviously spent a fortune, and all the SA's were orbiting around her, no doubt telling her how fabulous she looked, when instead, IMHO she looked like a walking fashion-victim.
> I do not want to look like that.
> So thank you for the note of levity. This forum, opinions and the feedback are just as important for the disabling as they are for the enabling!


Well ok- this can be true of Chanel
But with VCA I think of Grace Kelly with three strands of Alhambra 20 motif on plus earrings & and looking amazing


----------



## TankerToad

Very 1970’s but still iconic


----------



## Anabunny

Happyish said:


> As always, you're spot on and you reminded me of something I had forgotten about. A customer walked into Chanel who was totally, ridiculously and uncomfortably laughable. She was wearing head-to-toe Chanel. When I mean head-to-toe, I mean Chanel boots, Chanel Bag (and probably wallet, keychain, checkbook cover, etc. etc.), Chanel jeans, Chanel belt, Chanel Jacket, Chanel "pearls," Chanel bracelets, Chanel Brooch, Chanel earrings, Chanel rings, and the topper--the haute couture uber-gorgeous Chanel diamond camellia watch--the big one. She had obviously spent a fortune, and all the SA's were orbiting around her, no doubt telling her how fabulous she looked, when instead, IMHO she looked like a walking fashion-victim.
> I do not want to look like that.
> So thank you for the note of levity. This forum, opinions and the feedback are just as important for the disabling as they are for the enabling!


Your observation of the SAs orbiting around her offered a great reminder to how much i should listen to SAs suggestion when picking for my own style. I’ve thought that since SAs meet people from all walks of life everyday, they must have developed insights to people’s character, and aesthetic fatigue toward flashy branded looks, and therefore they are less likely to react to people based on their appearances. But recently I had the experience that proved me too idealistic: I walked into a high end shop dressed casually and asked for a quote on a custom made item, the SA said to me their product are the most expensive out of all available on the market; when I asked for care instruction, she said ‘our clients don’t clean these things themselves, they have maids doing it for them’. When I tried to ask more questions, it was obvious she was discouraging me from wasting her time further. I didn’t react to it right then because her behaviour just seemed too shallow to be worthy of an honest feedback. But I wondered how much she can succeed in helping clients finding things special to them, without the ability to see people for who they are, outside of their appearances. /rant


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> Well ok- this can be true of Chanel
> But with VCA I think of Grace Kelly with three strands of Alhambra 20 motif on plus earrings & and looking amazing


Of course, and it looks fabulous. But Grace Kelly wore her jewelry, it wasn't wearing her. There's a balance to be achieved and we don't always see what someone else does, so there's an inner narrator and and outer. However, if you love it and it looks good and you carry it with confidence, it works.


----------



## Happyish

Anabunny said:


> Your observation of the SAs orbiting around her offered a great reminder to how much i should listen to SAs suggestion when picking for my own style. I’ve thought that since SAs meet people from all walks of life everyday, they must have developed insights to people’s character, and aesthetic fatigue toward flashy branded looks, and therefore they are less likely to react to people based on their appearances. But recently I had the experience that proved me too idealistic: I walked into a high end shop dressed casually and asked for a quote on a custom made item, the SA said to me their product are the most expensive out of all available on the market; when I asked for care instruction, she said ‘our clients don’t clean these things themselves, they have maids doing it for them’. When I tried to ask more questions, it was obvious she was discouraging me from wasting her time further. I didn’t react to it right then because her behaviour just seemed too shallow to be worthy of an honest feedback. But I wondered how much she can succeed in helping clients finding things special to them, without the ability to see people for who they are, outside of their appearances. /rant


There's a famous story about just that. An American woman walked into one of the haute couture salons in Paris--I think Emmanuel Ungaro. She was wearing jeans, a white shirt and tennis shoes (before this was ubiquitous) and asked about about wedding gowns. She was directed to their "ready-to-wear" shop down the street. She marched next door to Christian Dior--haute couture--where they were most gracious and did not judge her by her clothing. She proceeded to order not just the wedding gown, but clothing for the entire wedding party--bridesmaids, ring bearer, ushers, etc. etc. Bridal attire is the bread-and-butter of couture. The order then, 30 years ago +, was over $1 million.
Sadly, your vendor hasn't learned that this kind of profiling doesn't work anymore, especially since everyone dresses so casually now.


----------



## TankerToad

Yes of course, confidence is important -


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> Absolutely - confidence is important -
> As well as the occasion - what looks right a a formal event may too much by day.
> That said after so much Covid introspection - I’ve come to embrace not waiting to wear that special something & delighting when I see others wearing their treasures (even on a zoom call)


Totally agree!  I wear all my jewelry as daytime pieces.  There are no "formal pieces" or "casual pieces".  I put on my outfit and just pick the pieces I feel in the mood to wear.  Wear them everywhere as part of my daily activities... groceries, lunch.  It really gives me joy to look at my pieces.. gives me an ear to ear grin.


----------



## TankerToad

Absolutely !!


----------



## LucyMadrid

eternallove4bag said:


> +1
> All the brainstorming gives newer and different perspectives, which is always helpful!



One thing I adore from VCA is is the fact that their jewels are not showy, except for the most important ones for very special occasions. It is a discreet brand, with a touch of good taste, that would never make you look like a fashion victim.

Of course, a "touch of Chanel" is always welcome too.


----------



## LucyMadrid

TankerToad said:


> This !!
> Why wait!
> Love the joy & the sparkle



Totally agree, but be careful. Life is getting difficult for many people these days and jewellery can be a temptation!


----------



## TankerToad

That’s keeping it real - thanks for this important post !


----------



## eternallove4bag

LucyMadrid said:


> One thing I adore from VCA is is the fact that their jewels are not showy, except for the most important ones for very special occasions. It is a discreet brand, with a touch of good taste, that would never make you look like a fashion victim.
> 
> Of course, a "touch of Chanel" is always welcome too.


100% agree! VCA pieces make a statement but in such a subtle and elegant way!


----------



## Yodabest

Voted in a local election today with some help from this beauty


----------



## A bottle of Red

PC1984 said:


> Voted in a local election today with some help from this beauty
> 
> View attachment 5086925


Love that necklace so much! Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Yodabest

A bottle of Red said:


> Love that necklace so much! Looks beautiful on you!



Thank you! It’s so much fun to wear.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Excited to report back that the 20 carnelian was an fantastic piece. It had beautiful and even coloring throughout and matched perfectly to my existing 10 carnelian. Here are pics of the 20 and doubled as a 30.


----------



## surfer

Some casual shots, usually of me visiting H  and one bonus shot with my first Birkin


----------



## hikarupanda

Out with my first VCA piece today!


----------



## Happyish

hikarupanda said:


> Out with my first VCA piece today!


How beautiful! I love it with the chambray shirt . . . wear it well and in good health!


----------



## Rhl2987

I wore my Perlee clover bracelet and pave vintage earrings today for my first time at H in awhile!


----------



## ThisVNchick

While waiting for my 13 month old to wake up from his nap so we can go inside...I am taking shameless selfies of my VCA  Blue Agate 10 and vintage YG


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> View attachment 5088858
> View attachment 5088867
> View attachment 5088869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some casual shots, usually of me visiting H  and one bonus shot with my first Birkin


Beautiful as always! That long lucky necklace had been on my wishlist for a long time that I had forgotten about it  What do you think of it’s versatility? Is it easy enough to wear long and doubled? The motifs are far apart compared with the 20’s. Oh and congrats with your first B!


----------



## Destiny757

My first VCA piece!! First time going to the boutique and hopefully not the last.  Pictures online did not do it justice.


----------



## Lien

At the physio's clinic last week:


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> You make some really good points here.
> I actually do not love the Lotus flower design as I find it ordinary (Lotus lovers, please don't shoot me).  I love the Lotus ring for it's technical design because it opens... it is so cool and so bold.
> 
> But... you are right.. more than anything, I love matchy matchy.  I was just thinking too, I have other earrings that I purchased only to match a ring.  I never wear those earrings by themselves, yet I bought them to make a set which I really enjoy wearing together.  And... yes, you are right... horrors... what if they discontinue it, and I change my mind.
> 
> You, @lynne_ross @880 ... you have now got me thinking I should not dismiss these earrings.
> Add to this.. I wore my Frivole today with my matching earrings.  Since I just got the Frivole earrings back from swapping out the posts, today is the first time I wore them.  My husband out of the blue says "oh, you're wearing your new flower earrings with your ring, the set looks nice on you".  He's enabling me too.
> 
> I think you are right.  I should not dismiss them.  Ok!  I will try them on at the boutique next time I go.  I did not even ask to try them on a few weeks ago when I was there.  I was so sure they were too plain and I would not want them, so I told my SA not interested.
> 
> You all are very convincing enablers... but in a good way!


I actually need to put money aside every month to have the lotus earrings (of course not ignoring my emergency account) in the future and you can buy them right now, so I don't know why you are still waiting and thinking. 

I come up with ideas on how to pair with the Lotus earrings, I would pair it with the single flower Frivole pave white gold. I see it as the leaves for the lotus because Frivole is in round shape without edges. I imagine it as the greenery for the lotus flower.


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> Beautiful as always! That long lucky necklace had been on my wishlist for a long time that I had forgotten about it  What do you think of it’s versatility? Is it easy enough to wear long and doubled? The motifs are far apart compared with the 20’s. Oh and congrats with your first B!


Thank you dear! I do love the lucky I think it's super way to wear and to mix and match with my other pieces like magic mop earrings. Also I think it's nice doubled up too! Did I enable you enough


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> Thank you dear! I do love the lucky I think it's super way to wear and to mix and match with my other pieces like magic mop earrings. Also I think it's nice doubled up too! Did I enable you enough


Thanks dear! Haha, very close! A photo of it worn double would push me to the edge


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> Thanks dear! Haha, very close! A photo of it worn double would push me to the edge


Will try this week can you wait haha


----------



## lalame

TankerToad said:


> Well ok- this can be true of Chanel
> But with VCA I think of Grace Kelly with three strands of Alhambra 20 motif on plus earrings & and looking amazing



Grace Kelly does look very chic in the photos you posted, but I read the original concern was having VCA spread over too many areas of your body. I wonder if Grace looks good because we're just seeing her necklace and earrings... if she was wearing an Alhambra watch, plus ring, plus brooch too I think that is definitely getting into brand victim territory (JMHO). I agree with other posters that it can look a little "too much" when you clearly see one brand's motif all over in one outfit.


----------



## Happyish

lalame said:


> Grace Kelly does look very chic in the photos you posted, but I read the original concern was having VCA spread over too many areas of your body. I wonder if Grace looks good because we're just seeing her necklace and earrings... if she was wearing an Alhambra watch, plus ring, plus brooch too I think that is definitely getting into brand victim territory (JMHO). I agree with other posters that it can look a little "too much" when you clearly see one brand's motif all over in one outfit.



Agreed! Too much and it undermines the elegance, not to mention that it looks like you're trying too hard . . . 

This site is a perfect example. There are so many beautiful images here of a gorgeous girl modeling her VCA earrings, or earrings and a necklace, or a bracelet, etc. The point is, each complements the other; the beauty of the wearer is not eclipsed by the jewelry, but enhanced.


----------



## may3545

RdN and 10 motif guilloche. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Happyish

may3545 said:


> RdN and 10 motif guilloche. Couldn't resist.
> View attachment 5091226


Very beautiful. One complements the other!


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> As always, you're spot on and you reminded me of something I had forgotten about. A customer walked into Chanel who was totally, ridiculously and uncomfortably laughable. She was wearing head-to-toe Chanel. When I mean head-to-toe, I mean Chanel boots, Chanel Bag (and probably wallet, keychain, checkbook cover, etc. etc.), Chanel jeans, Chanel belt, Chanel Jacket, Chanel "pearls," Chanel bracelets, Chanel Brooch, Chanel earrings, Chanel rings, and the topper--the haute couture uber-gorgeous Chanel diamond camellia watch--the big one. She had obviously spent a fortune, and all the SA's were orbiting around her, no doubt telling her how fabulous she looked, when instead, IMHO she looked like a walking fashion-victim.
> I do not want to look like that.
> So thank you for the note of levity. This forum, opinions and the feedback are just as important for the disabling as they are for the enabling!


@Happyish, in case you want a different alternative to the Rolex/Cartier/Patek watches popular on TPF, have you looked at Dior watches?  While Dior is a jewelers co., they have a watch called the gran bal that is amazing. The inspiration is the movement of a haute couture Dior ball gown dancing, and the peacock feather actually dance around the face of the watch as you move. As per @averagejoe, the movement is Dior inverse movement in partnership with Soprod. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-photos-of-your-beauties-here.972446/page-132
I tried it on at the behest of my DH who loved the feather movement. It’s 36 mm, 31K USD, and my pic does not do it justice. I’m also thinking about a blue sparkly starry watch from ALange & Sohne called the Saxonia thin — just a few different options to through into the mix 










						Dior Grand Bal Plume Ø 36 mm, Automatic Movement | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com
				












						SAXONIA THIN - 205.086 | A. Lange & Söhne
					

The SAXONIA THIN is the manufactory’s flattest watch so far. It focuses on the essential functions of a mechanical timepiece: the display of hours and minutes. The model version in white gold features a dial made of silver, faced with dark-blue gold flux.




					www.alange-soehne.com


----------



## KristinS

may3545 said:


> RdN and 10 motif guilloche. Couldn't resist.
> View attachment 5091226


That looks stunning on you!


----------



## dsrm

evietiger said:


> Another shot of the bracelet - super sparkly...


I got the bracelet today. How do you like it? All my jewelry are yellow gold except for the holiday pendant not sure how it look mixing the golds.


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> @Happyish, in case you want a different alternative to the Rolex/Cartier/Patek watches popular on TPF, have you looked at Dior watches?  While Dior is a jewelers co., they have a watch called the gran bal that is amazing. The inspiration is the movement of a haute couture Dior ball gown dancing, and the peacock feather actually dance around the face of the watch as you move. As per @averagejoe, the movement is Dior inverse movement in partnership with Soprod. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-photos-of-your-beauties-here.972446/page-132
> I tried it on at the behest of my DH who loved the feather movement. It’s 36 mm, 31K USD, and my pic does not do it justice. I’m also thinking about a blue sparkly starry watch from ALange & Sohne called the Saxonia thin — just a few different options to through into the mix
> View attachment 5091246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAXONIA THIN - 205.086 | A. Lange & Söhne
> 
> 
> The SAXONIA THIN is the manufactory’s flattest watch so far. It focuses on the essential functions of a mechanical timepiece: the display of hours and minutes. The model version in white gold features a dial made of silver, faced with dark-blue gold flux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.alange-soehne.com


Oh my goodness! This is so much fun. I had no idea of either of these, so thanks for pointing them out. I'm running of to the websites right now. And I agree, it's good to get away from the troika!


----------



## say brooke

Anyone bought the new thin Perlee bracelet? Would love to see a mod shot!


----------



## periogirl28

say brooke said:


> Anyone bought the new thin Perlee bracelet? Would love to see a mod shot!


As far as I know the new Sweet Perlee are only available in the Middle East at present and worldwide launch date is 14th June. I am going to try them on.


----------



## nicole0612

may3545 said:


> RdN and 10 motif guilloche. Couldn't resist.
> View attachment 5091226


Just luminous!


----------



## Happyish

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Happyish

periogirl28 said:


> As far as I know the new Sweet Perlee are only available in the Midddle East at present and worldwide launch date is 14th June. I am going to try them on.


They're coming out with new stuff!! Maybe I missed it, what is being introduced? If it's been posted, can someone direct me accordingly?


----------



## periogirl28

Happyish said:


> They're coming out with new stuff!! Maybe I missed it, what is being introduced? If it's been posted, can someone direct me accordingly?








						New Thin Perlée Clover
					

@J_love_Chanel posted about a thinner version of the Perlee Clovers line!  If anyone has more info would love to know!   I came across this photo of what it seems like a thinner version of Perlee Clovers bangle and a thinner ring? Are these new release to come soon? Or have they always been...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> @Happyish, in case you want a different alternative to the Rolex/Cartier/Patek watches popular on TPF, have you looked at Dior watches?  While Dior is a jewelers co., they have a watch called the gran bal that is amazing. The inspiration is the movement of a haute couture Dior ball gown dancing, and the peacock feather actually dance around the face of the watch as you move. As per @averagejoe, the movement is Dior inverse movement in partnership with Soprod. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-photos-of-your-beauties-here.972446/page-132
> I tried it on at the behest of my DH who loved the feather movement. It’s 36 mm, 31K USD, and my pic does not do it justice. I’m also thinking about a blue sparkly starry watch from ALange & Sohne called the Saxonia thin — just a few different options to through into the mix
> View attachment 5091246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Grand Bal Plume Ø 36 mm, Automatic Movement | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAXONIA THIN - 205.086 | A. Lange & Söhne
> 
> 
> The SAXONIA THIN is the manufactory’s flattest watch so far. It focuses on the essential functions of a mechanical timepiece: the display of hours and minutes. The model version in white gold features a dial made of silver, faced with dark-blue gold flux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.alange-soehne.com


@880, the Saxonia is one of my all time favorites!  I particularly love the model with a white mother-of-pearl face with rose gold and white band.


----------



## 911snowball

periogirl, I am also extremely interested in this new thinner clover. I was speaking with my SA last week and she confirmed the mid June launch date for us here in the US as you indicated.  She said the demand for it is incredible and she has quite a long list (me included lol!) for the initial launch delivery.


----------



## Croissant

A photo from a "warm-ish" day in December.


----------



## evietiger

dsrm said:


> I got the bracelet today. How do you like it? All my jewelry are yellow gold except for the holiday pendant not sure how it look mixing the golds.



Congrats! I’m loving it and have been wearing it every day. All my jewelry are yellow gold as well and I do not mix metals. Now I just started building my white gold collection!


----------



## Ylesiya

Pairing VCA with Tiffany


----------



## chocolateolive

Today’s hand/wrist attire


----------



## Mya42

My 2nd VCA piece...so dainty and cute.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Wearing the holiday pendant. I keep thinking the white gold Frivole earrings would look so nice with the necklace.


----------



## Notorious Pink

may3545 said:


> RdN and 10 motif guilloche. Couldn't resist.
> View attachment 5091226


Perfection!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

chocolateolive said:


> Today’s hand/wrist attire
> View attachment 5092044


WOW!!!! LOOOOOOOOVE


----------



## DS2006

These aren’t action shots but this came today and I took quick pics before I had to leave the house! I got the Magic onyx pendant so I could actually complete a set of something!!!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

DS2006 said:


> These aren’t action shots but this came today and I took quick pics before I had to leave the house! I got the Magic onyx pendant so I could actually complete a set of something!!!
> 
> View attachment 5092655
> View attachment 5092656


I don't see the WG Onyx Magic Alhambra pendant online! Is it only available in certain stores?


----------



## innerpeace85

may3545 said:


> RdN and 10 motif guilloche. Couldn't resist.
> View attachment 5091226


Love the RdN and Guilloche together  Do you like wearing your RdN pendant with Frivole earrings?


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> These aren’t action shots but this came today and I took quick pics before I had to leave the house! I got the Magic onyx pendant so I could actually complete a set of something!!!
> 
> View attachment 5092655
> View attachment 5092656


Congratulations on your beautiful set!  The WG is stunning with oynx!


----------



## may3545

innerpeace85 said:


> Love the RdN and Guilloche together  Do you like wearing your RdN pendant with Frivole earrings?



I haven't tried! I was thinking that frivole and RdN were so different that they wouldn't pair well. When I do put them together, I will post here for sure!


----------



## A bottle of Red

DS2006 said:


> These aren’t action shots but this came today and I took quick pics before I had to leave the house! I got the Magic onyx pendant so I could actually complete a set of something!!!
> 
> View attachment 5092655
> View attachment 5092656


This is stunning!  Just so striking and incredible!


----------



## DS2006

MalaysianTransplant said:


> I don't see the WG Onyx Magic Alhambra pendant online! Is it only available in certain stores?



Yes, it is a NYC special Magic pendant. You can order it from the NY flagship boutique!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful set!  The WG is stunning with oynx!





A bottle of Red said:


> This is stunning!  Just so striking and incredible!



Thank you both so much! I truly do love the white gold with onyx and pave! My first few pieces were just random items and I am trying now to focus on completing sets with some interchangeable pieces!


----------



## innerpeace85

may3545 said:


> I haven't tried! I was thinking that frivole and RdN were so different that they wouldn't pair well. When I do put them together, I will post here for sure!


Thanks for the reply! I have MOP RdN mini pendant and I usually wear it with Guilloche earrings. I am looking to get some other earrings to match with it and wondering if I should get the matching mini MOP RdN earrings or Frivole large YG earrings


----------



## HADASSA

DS2006 said:


> These aren’t action shots but this came today and I took quick pics before I had to leave the house! I got the Magic onyx pendant so I could actually complete a set of something!!!
> 
> View attachment 5092655
> View attachment 5092656



Complementary yet matching - PURE PERFECTION !!!


----------



## HADASSA

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I have MOP RdN mini pendant and I usually wear it with Guilloche earrings. I am looking to get some other earrings to match with it and wondering if I should get the matching mini MOP RdN earrings or Frivole large YG earrings



I think you have the VA Pavé earrings?? How about pairing with those? The RdeN pendant, as tiny as it is, needs to be the focal point and all other pieces auxiliary. 

The Guilloché earrings are a good choice too.


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I have MOP RdN mini pendant and I usually wear it with Guilloche earrings. I am looking to get some other earrings to match with it and wondering if I should get the matching mini MOP RdN earrings or Frivole large YG earrings



I totally agree with Hadassa that the RdN needs to be the focal point and I'd want simple earrings that compliment it. My top choice of VCA earrings to go with it might be Fleurette, but it appears they currently only have the large size available. However, that cluster style is available other places in smaller sizes, for example, Briony Raymond has some nice ones if VCA has discontinued the small ones. Other than that, I might just wear diamond studs with the RdN mini pendant.


----------



## may3545

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I have MOP RdN mini pendant and I usually wear it with Guilloche earrings. I am looking to get some other earrings to match with it and wondering if I should get the matching mini MOP RdN earrings or Frivole large YG earrings


I have the lapis mini RdN pendant and the MOP mini RdN earrings. I paired my pendant with the butterfly MOP/PG earrings and they really work well!


----------



## may3545

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I have MOP RdN mini pendant and I usually wear it with Guilloche earrings. I am looking to get some other earrings to match with it and wondering if I should get the matching mini MOP RdN earrings or Frivole large YG earrings


 Here are quick action shots. The butterfly was an older photo. Poor lighting and I’m in pj’s.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Hello VCA family!!! I'd like to know your opinion about the two finger lotus ring. Awesome? Too showy? Unique? Stunning? Too large? Perhaps is it the kind of jewellery which comes grandma-daughter-granddaughter?


----------



## DS2006

may3545 said:


> Here are quick action shots. The butterfly was an older photo. Poor lighting and I’m in pj’s.
> View attachment 5093270
> View attachment 5093271
> View attachment 5093272


Your pictures are really helpful because the “mini” RdN is actually larger than I expected! So it does work with all the earrings you showed us! I think the gold pave Alhambra go with so many things that they’d maybe be my first choice. The butterflies are lovely, too!


----------



## HADASSA

may3545 said:


> Here are quick action shots. The butterfly was an older photo. Poor lighting and I’m in pj’s.
> View attachment 5093270
> View attachment 5093271
> View attachment 5093272



Perfect proportion with the VA and Butterfly earrings - I personally find there needs to be balance with these pieces. Larger earrings/smaller pendant; smaller earrings/larger pendant.

@innerpeace85, you can consider the butterfly WMOP YG earrings if you are looking for something specific to match your WMOP RdeN pendant.


----------



## 880

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello VCA family!!! I'd like to know your opinion about the two finger lotus ring. Awesome? Too showy? Unique? Stunning? Too large? Perhaps is it the kind of jewellery which comes grandma-daughter-granddaughter?


I think @BigAkoya and @lynne_ross  had some great (really informative and nuanced) posts on this. . I think @BigAkoya’s position on the lotus changed over time, but her posts on jewelry (pearls, cuffs, VCA, Tiffany, mikimoto, large watches) in general are extremely thorough and informative ( she has other posts on other between the finger rings too)






						Van Cleef in action!
					

By the way, that last bracelet.  It looks weird in the photo, but I actually love it!  It's so over the top and bold.  But it's also $690K over the top!  So nope!  No bracelet for me.  I do love it though.  It's shaped like a tiara. I am just really bad at mod shots but it looks beautiful on...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




And here (round versus pointy petals VCA between the finger) 






						Share Your Latest VCA Purchase
					

Not my most recent purchase..my hubby bought this in advance of our anniversary  to ensure we had it on hand. I can finally wear this beauty. Pics of my lotus ring worn my 2 favourite ways.  Now I just need to decide on earrings...  Hi! I keep coming back to your mod shots, and this ring looks...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




And (her post on frivole versus Socrates) just for comparison: 






						Socrate & Frivole (4 flowers) BTF rings - which finger??
					

Hello all!    I hope everyone is keeping safe and well.  I need your collective sage advice.  I'm looking at purchasing both of these rings (I know they're similar, but the Socrate in WG  is different enough from the Frivole in YG to me :P), but I don't know which finger to wear them on.    Both...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I thought a lot about the lotus,  but decided against it bc 
1. I prefer  it in the open position, wanted to wear it for everyday. and DH was like, how are you going to do things 
2. I used to be a platinum HW person for decades until 2020 when DH and my jeweler said they thought yg was more youthful and flattering on me (I was like WTH, could you not have mentioned this thirty years ago) 
3. I dreamt that I bought the lotus and used black nail polish on the stones to give it some attitude- that’s when I decided I was in love with the mechanism, not the ring. 
4. If my grandmother had a lotus and gave it to me, I’d definitely wear it  

@kadmia, I’m not a matchy person, and I think you look amazing! Congrats! The set is perfection on you!


----------



## kadmia

Hello all! I love seeing all your photos and experiences with VCA! Though I'm a newbie, the bug has hit hard! Started with the GMOP Vintage Alhambra pendant, and the YG 10 motif MOP and earrings. Too matchy matchy together? Goodness I love these pieces though!  Thanks all!


----------



## dsrm

kadmia said:


> Hello all! I love seeing all your photos and experiences with VCA! Though I'm a newbie, the bug has hit hard! Started with the GMOP Vintage Alhambra pendant, and the YG 10 motif MOP and earrings. Too matchy matchy together? Goodness I love these pieces though!  Thanks all!
> View attachment 5093392


Talk about matchy matchy, I also have MOP bracelet and the MOP magic ring! I know it’s too matchy but I love them


----------



## dsrm

DS2006 said:


> These aren’t action shots but this came today and I took quick pics before I had to leave the house! I got the Magic onyx pendant so I could actually complete a set of something!!!
> 
> View attachment 5092655
> View attachment 5092656



I just got the bracelet, after seeing your picture, now I’m thinking about the pave earrings
This love affair never stops


----------



## innerpeace85

may3545 said:


> Here are quick action shots. The butterfly was an older photo. Poor lighting and I’m in pj’s.
> View attachment 5093270
> View attachment 5093271
> View attachment 5093272


Thanks for the pics! You convinced me to get the butterfly MOP earrings. Hopefully my NM SA gets it soon.


----------



## DS2006

kadmia said:


> Hello all! I love seeing all your photos and experiences with VCA! Though I'm a newbie, the bug has hit hard! Started with the GMOP Vintage Alhambra pendant, and the YG 10 motif MOP and earrings. Too matchy matchy together? Goodness I love these pieces though!  Thanks all!
> View attachment 5093392


Beautiful!!!  I think it's fine to wear two pieces of the same design at one time!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chocolateolive said:


> Today’s hand/wrist attire
> View attachment 5092044


Cartier, VCA and Hermes pieces complement each other so well in your picture! Beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThisVNchick said:


> Excited to report back that the 20 carnelian was an fantastic piece. It had beautiful and even coloring throughout and matched perfectly to my existing 10 carnelian. Here are pics of the 20 and doubled as a 30.
> View attachment 5088863
> View attachment 5088865


Stunning! The Frivole pendant looks amazing on you!


----------



## kadmia

dsrm said:


> Talk about matchy matchy, I also have MOP bracelet and the MOP magic ring! I know it’s too matchy but I love them



Ooh, how lovely!! I tried on the magic MOP ring and it was so so pretty. That mayyyy be next on my wishlist 



DS2006 said:


> Beautiful!!!  I think it's fine to wear two pieces of the same design at one time!



Thank you so much!! It's my new go-to combo, at least until I can expand my collection, heh heh...


----------



## midniteluna

I am new to VCA and this forum has me growing fond of VCA! I was a fan of Cartier until it stopped giving me excitement & push to go for the next piece. I always thought that VCA was too girly for my style and liking but decided to visit a local store and try on a few things. Initially wanted a bracelet to go with my Love bracelet..my interest went from sweet carnelian Alhambra to mini frivole to the new lucky collection. Maybe because of my fleshy wrist, I find that it looks a little too dainty on me. Went on to try necklace instead and was settling for vintage onyx as I wanted something casual and easy maintenance. Decided to place deposit and give myself sometime to decide that I really want a vintage onyx, to which I decided after a month. Buttttt....they had a vintage yg hammered when I went to make payment and I immediately fell in love with it and went for this instead  it is getting extended while I type away...can't wait to wear it soon  Meanwhile, here are some pics of the items I tried


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sharing pictures of a few beauties I tried on at the store the other day... happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## XCCX

Destiny757 said:


> My first VCA piece!! First time going to the boutique and hopefully not the last.  Pictures online did not do it justice.


Beautiful VCA and stack!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing pictures of a few beauties I tried on at the store the other day... happy Thursday everyone!
> View attachment 5094240
> View attachment 5094241
> View attachment 5094242
> View attachment 5094243


Love your photos! Aside from your gorgeous jewelry and Birkin colors, you always have the best manicure! (Note to Self:  Get manicure this weekend!...cuticles looking dry, polish is chipping.  )  

You have lovely hands and nails.  Looking forward to seeing your next set of photos!


----------



## BigAkoya

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello VCA family!!! I'd like to know your opinion about the two finger lotus ring. Awesome? Too showy? Unique? Stunning? Too large? Perhaps is it the kind of jewellery which comes grandma-daughter-granddaughter?


I love mine, but get it because you love it, not because you want it to be a family heirloom.  It's blingy, a statement piece.  It is not a grandma piece nor a granddaughter piece.  It is a "look at my big bold ring" piece. 

If you are thinking of getting it to pass down, don't buy it. Only a person who truly loves this blingy ring will want it. This ring is not for everyone, and chances are if you pass it down, the person will just sell it.

Get it because you love it for yourself.  In my opinion, purchasing items to pass down is a romantic myth these days.
I think it's a gorgeous ring.  If you are not sure though, try the Frivole Pave BTF ring.  That ring is actually my favorite BTF ring.

Good luck!


----------



## Mjxxsyd

My partner was laughing when I took these beauties out walking the dog ..


----------



## A bottle of Red

Mjxxsyd said:


> My partner was laughing when I took these beauties out walking the dog ..


Love the guilloche! And adorable dog!


----------



## Anabunny

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello VCA family!!! I'd like to know your opinion about the two finger lotus ring. Awesome? Too showy? Unique? Stunning? Too large? Perhaps is it the kind of jewellery which comes grandma-daughter-granddaughter?


It’s a substantial ring, not too blingy, at least not for me. My favourite way to wear it is with casual summer dresses. The amount of diamonds on it is surprisingly small. The first two weeks after I received it from the boutique, I was a little underwhelmed by it, it’s pretty, but I have imagined the craftsmanship to be better somehow. My instinct was proven right when I saw pictures of the Lotus ring from Elizabeth Taylor’s collection in auction records. The design is slightly different from the latest one which I have, but the craftsmanship is visibly different. The edge of the lotus petal looks more finished, the whole flower seems kinder and more soulful somehow. It was disappointing to see the difference in quality between old pieces and the newest ones. I learnt to love it later on though, because it’s mine and will stay with me for a long time so I better love it, and it’s easy to wear, I can throw it on and go to any occasion and it does the job of completing the outfit.


----------



## jp824

Just starting out my collection of VCA.  My favorite piece so far is this btf frivole ring. I wore it for the first time with my violine birdie.


----------



## surfer

Can't remember if I posted this yet but here we go


----------



## lynne_ross

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello VCA family!!! I'd like to know your opinion about the two finger lotus ring. Awesome? Too showy? Unique? Stunning? Too large? Perhaps is it the kind of jewellery which comes grandma-daughter-granddaughter?


Echoing what @BigAkoya said, only buy the lotus ring for yourself, not to pass down. I have one daughter and she is built smaller than me. So I already suspect my ring size will be larger than hers and the lotus can not be resized and it is a heavy ring so need to wear correct size. I also have no fantasy that she will like any of my pieces. Once I no longer use something I sell it vs keeping for her or grandkids. 
The lotus is my favourite vca ring. Mainly due to the mechanism and multiple ways to wear it. I wear mine every other weekend when I am out for the evening. I find I wear it multiple ways over an evening. From open to close and to different fingers. It is very heavy so depending on if I need to use my hand for something I will move it to another position. It is also very hot here so when my fingers are swollen it is more comfortable on certain fingers. It sounds high maintenance but I move around other rings I wear, besides my engagement set, so might just be me. 
I tried the lotus on many times before I bought it and wavered on different sizes. My husband thought it was too blingy to wear and thought I should go with noeud instead. But I am glad I got the lotus and it is a very special ring to me. The harder problem has been finding the right earrings to wear with it….
The other ring I am now considering is the frivoles pave. It is a good everyday option whereas I would never wear the lotus to work.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Love your photos! Aside from your gorgeous jewelry and Birkin colors, you always have the best manicure! (Note to Self:  Get manicure this weekend!...cuticles looking dry, polish is chipping.  )
> 
> You have lovely hands and nails.  Looking forward to seeing your next set of photos!


Thank you so much! Hehe fun fact? I do my nails myself and I am so bad at it that they don’t last for more than a couple of days before getting chipped. So I make hay while the sun shines, that is, take pics before the chipping starts

VCA store is like going to a candy store! So many things to try on! Still debating on what to add as my next piece. I thought it would be the butterfly ring but now I am pushing it to next year so I can enjoy my Frivole BTF ring more since I just got it last month. Leaning towards adding a Frivole piece to complete my set! I know you are a fan of the Frivole earrings. I think I will love it too once the posts get adjusted. But, I am a creature of habit and I tend to wear my diamond hoop earrings 24/7 and am pretty lazy when it comes to changing out my earrings. So, leaning more towards the Frivole pendant for now. Decisions decisions!


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> View attachment 5094859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember if I posted this yet but here we go
> 
> View attachment 5094859


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

kadmia said:


> Hello all! I love seeing all your photos and experiences with VCA! Though I'm a newbie, the bug has hit hard! Started with the GMOP Vintage Alhambra pendant, and the YG 10 motif MOP and earrings. Too matchy matchy together? Goodness I love these pieces though!  Thanks all!
> View attachment 5093392


I love the matchy matchy look and I would wear it exactly the way you have worn it! Kudos!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jp824 said:


> Just starting out my collection of VCA.  My favorite piece so far is this btf frivole ring. I wore it for the first time with my violine birdie.
> View attachment 5094831


Beautiful! The Frivole BTF ring has quickly become my fave piece of jewelry too! The sparkles are mesmerizing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Anabunny said:


> It’s a substantial ring, not too blingy, at least not for me. My favourite way to wear it is with casual summer dresses. The amount of diamonds on it is surprisingly small. The first two weeks after I received it from the boutique, I was a little underwhelmed by it, it’s pretty, but I have imagined the craftsmanship to be better somehow. My instinct was proven right when I saw pictures of the Lotus ring from Elizabeth Taylor’s collection in auction records. The design is slightly different from the latest one which I have, but the craftsmanship is visibly different. The edge of the lotus petal looks more finished, the whole flower seems kinder and more soulful somehow. It was disappointing to see the difference in quality between old pieces and the newest ones. I learnt to love it later on though, because it’s mine and will stay with me for a long time so I better love it, and it’s easy to wear, I can throw it on and go to any occasion and it does the job of completing the outfit.



I hate to revive this mental picture, but when they redesigned the Lotus BTF ring I believe I stated that the new petals reminded me of Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## eternallove4bag

may3545 said:


> Here are quick action shots. The butterfly was an older photo. Poor lighting and I’m in pj’s.
> View attachment 5093270
> View attachment 5093271
> View attachment 5093272


Love the different combinations!

May I please request you for more mod shots of the butterfly mop earrings? TIA!


----------



## A bottle of Red

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello VCA family!!! I'd like to know your opinion about the two finger lotus ring. Awesome? Too showy? Unique? Stunning? Too large? Perhaps is it the kind of jewellery which comes grandma-daughter-granddaughter?


I tried it on in the store & felt like it made my fingers look shorter.
It is definitely a statement piece but i feel like you need to love it to invest that kind of money on 1 piece of jewelry.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Hehe fun fact? I do my nails myself and I am so bad at it that they don’t last for more than a couple of days before getting chipped. So I make hay while the sun shines, that is, take pics before the chipping starts
> 
> VCA store is like going to a candy store! So many things to try on! Still debating on what to add as my next piece. I thought it would be the butterfly ring but now I am pushing it to next year so I can enjoy my Frivole BTF ring more since I just got it last month. Leaning towards adding a Frivole piece to complete my set! I know you are a fan of the Frivole earrings. I think I will love it too once the posts get adjusted. But, I am a creature of habit and I tend to wear my diamond hoop earrings 24/7 and am pretty lazy when it comes to changing out my earrings. So, leaning more towards the Frivole pendant for now. Decisions decisions!


Wow... your DIY manicure looks professional...better than some nail spas! 

On the Frivole earrings, you may or may not love it.  I think the tricky part of the Frivole earring is how one perceives it should fit.  The flower is not meant to sit flush next to your ear as it is with Alhambra.  The flower is meant to stick out, like a "stem", so it's 3D.  You will see the back of the flower and post are not perpendicular as it is with Alhambra.  Think of sticking a flower in your hair... it will not be flush.  The only part that will stick in your hair is the stem.  The actual flower will bloom!  So it is with the Frivole earring.

This is why it may look weird on your ear when you first wear it. I thought the same and thought it's not laying flat, but it is not supposed to lay flat.  I now see it in it's true artistic form and love it even more.

If you don't like the earrings and you wear pendants, the pendant would be lovely.  When I wear my ring and earrings together, it's just a nice set, looks so coordinated... so matchy matchy!    A pendant would be a beautiful set on you. 

You are so lucky you are close to  VCA store.  You can try stuff on and decide.
I can't wait to see what you get next!

Oh... let me post the back of the earrings again so you can see what I am talking about...
See how the back of the Alhambra motif is perpendicular to the post, so the motif will lay flat against your ear.   But see how the Frivole flower is 3-D and looks like a real flower.. the petals point up to “bloom” and is not perpendicular.  So only the "stem" of the flower will be against your ear while the actual flower itself will look like it's blooming.  Once my SA said that and I see the art behind it, I truly love it even more.  I hope that made sense.
Stare closely at the Frivole flower...


----------



## BigAkoya

kadmia said:


> Hello all! I love seeing all your photos and experiences with VCA! Though I'm a newbie, the bug has hit hard! Started with the GMOP Vintage Alhambra pendant, and the YG 10 motif MOP and earrings. Too matchy matchy together? Goodness I love these pieces though!  Thanks all!
> View attachment 5093392


It looks beautiful on you!  I love matchy matchy, to a fault!  And for me, I allow myself up to three matchy matchy pieces.  So... hmm... add a bracelet?!   

Gorgeous on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

@eternallove4bag
Here is a better view.  I am still practicing my photography skills.  You can see the flowers are angled off the ear, blooming!  They are not flat like Alhambra (see my above post and photos).

I hope this might also help any others who are considering these earrings. It’s like a 3-D flower blooming on the ear. Not a flat flower.

I love Frivole... it’s my favorite line!  Ugh... I really want a 3rd piece to make a true set.  
The flower is beautiful, the design is truly a piece of art in my opinion. 
The earrings are polarized of course, you cannot put them in any ear.  Right ear and left ear angle differently, flowers point toward the face (see first photo).


----------



## eternallove4bag

My favorite way to wear my blingy Frivole ring... casually!


----------



## KristinS

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... your DIY manicure looks professional...better than some nail spas!
> 
> On the Frivole earrings, you may or may not love it.  I think the tricky part of the Frivole earring is how one perceives it should fit.  The flower is not meant to sit flush next to your ear as it is with Alhambra.  The flower is meant to stick out, like a "stem", so it's 3D.  You will see the back of the flower and post are not perpendicular as it is with Alhambra.  Think of sticking a flower in your hair... it will not be flush.  The only part that will stick in your hair is the stem.  The actual flower will bloom!  So it is with the Frivole earring.
> 
> This is why it may look weird on your ear when you first wear it. I thought the same and thought it's not laying flat, but it is not supposed to lay flat.  I now see it in it's true artistic form and love it even more.
> 
> If you don't like the earrings and you wear pendants, the pendant would be lovely.  When I wear my ring and earrings together, it's just a nice set, looks so coordinated... so matchy matchy!    A pendant would be a beautiful set on you.
> 
> You are so lucky you are close to  VCA store.  You can try stuff on and decide.
> I can't wait to see what you get next!
> 
> Oh... let me post the back of the earrings again so you can see what I am talking about...
> See how the back of the Alhambra motif is perpendicular to the post, so the motif will lay flat against your ear.   But see how the Frivole flower is 3-D and looks like a real flower.. the petals point up to “bloom” and is not perpendicular.  So only the "stem" of the flower will be against your ear while the actual flower itself will look like it's blooming.  Once my SA said that and I see the art behind it, I truly love it even more.  I hope that made sense.
> Stare closely at the Frivole flower...
> View attachment 5095268


This is helpful as I‘m about to pull the trigger on the frivole earrings! Question - Is each frivole flower positioned in the same way? I’m asking because I wasn’t sure if one of the studs will differ from another.


----------



## may3545

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the different combinations!
> 
> May I please request you for more mod shots of the butterfly mop earrings? TIA!


Here is another one!


----------



## BigAkoya

kstropp said:


> This is helpful as I‘m about to pull the trigger on the frivole earrings! Question - Is each frivole flower positioned in the same way? I’m asking because I wasn’t sure if one of the studs will differ from another.


Yes, the flowers are positioned the same way, but because there is a right ear earring and a left ear earring, they are kind of mirror images of each other.  Here is a photo that might help.  Look at each set of petals, you can see the earrings are mirror images.

I am sure you know this as all VCA earrings are this way, but the little "tab" on the earring clip should point away from you which is how you know which earring is for what ear (see second photo... see the little tab sticking out?). It doesn’t matter as much for Alhambra as it is flat, but it does matter for Frivole.  
Hope this helps. Congrats on your new earrings!


----------



## KristinS

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, the flowers are positioned the same way, but because there is a right ear earring and a left ear earring, they are kind of mirror images of each other.  Here is a photo that might help.  Look at each set of petals, you can see the earrings are mirror images.
> 
> I am sure you know this as all VCA earrings are this way, but the little "tab" on the earring clip should point away from you which is how you know which earring is for what ear (see second photo... see the little tab sticking out?). It doesn’t matter as much for Alhambra as it is flat, but it does matter for Frivole.
> Hope this helps. Congrats on your new earrings!
> 
> View attachment 5095432
> View attachment 5095433


Thank you for the quick response! I tried these on, but felt like the flower / petals were not positioned exactly the same way on my ears. Maybe I’m the problem  ... my piercings may not be centered. Still gonna get the earrings though because they are beyond gorgeous


----------



## BigAkoya

kstropp said:


> Thank you for the quick response! I tried these on, but felt like the flower / petals were not positioned exactly the same way on my ears. Maybe I’m the problem  ... my piercings may not be centered. Still gonna get the earrings though because they are beyond gorgeous


Yes yes yes... get them, they are gorgeous and sparkle like crazy.  These earrings are not about perfection of fit and how each lays perfectly the same, not like we are used from plain flat earrings such as Alhambra. They are more about a blooming flower on your ear.  And blooming flowers just land wherever they land. Think if you were to stick a daisy above your ear... it just lands, the petals are beautiful as they are.  If you look at the earrings that way, you will love them!  

I really love them!  Can't wait until you get them!  Woo hoo!  Congrats again!


----------



## KristinS

BigAkoya said:


> Yes yes yes... get them, they are gorgeous and sparkle like crazy.  These earrings are not about perfection of fit and how each lays perfectly the same, not like we are used from plain flat earrings such as Alhambra. They are more about a blooming flower on your ear.  And blooming flowers just land wherever they land. Think if you were to stick a daisy above your ear... it just lands, the petals are beautiful as they are.  If you look at the earrings that way, you will love them!
> 
> I really love them!  Can't wait until you get them!  Woo hoo!  Congrats again!


You are so sweet and kind ... Thanks for the words of encouragement and perspective !


----------



## LucyMadrid

Thanks a lot to BigAkoya, Annabuny, Linne_Ross and A Bottle of Red for sharing your experiences. It helps a lot and you are right, if I buy the lotus ring, it must be for my own pleasure not to pass it down. Perhaps I need a "better reason" than my own desire to invest on it, but surely your advice helps a lot. Again, thank you very much.


----------



## BigAkoya

kstropp said:


> You are so sweet and kind ... Thanks for the words of encouragement and perspective !


Okay... I want to add two more thoughts, and then I will zip it.
I got my ears pierced when I was 15, and it was done at a mall with one of those guns. My hole is very small, and the hole is low on my ear lobe.  

This means the Frivole flower does not lay in the center of my ear lobe.  Rather, half the flower is on my ear lobe while the other half is off.  I am actually realizing a lot of people have a low hole piercing like mine, so it's common.  If your hole is also on the low side, as I mentioned earlier, not to worry... it's like sticking a flower above your ear.  It may land right above your ears, or it may land nearer to your ears.  No one is going to say "the flower is not centered".  All folks will see is that beautiful flower.  The same is with the Frivole earring... super sparkly, no matter where it lands!

Also, because of my tiny pierced hole, I swapped out the post for the thinner post and it feels a lot better. I could wear the regular post, but I always "felt it".  Just FYI here in case you have tiny hole piercings.

Good luck.  Sorry for all the posts... I am super excited for you!  Now... I will really zip it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

These are super helpful pictures! Thank you so much for posting these. I see what you mean with the Frivole earrings not sitting flushed and flat on the ears the way the Alhambra ones do.

My issue is more with the post showing up. But again, my SA did say they can get it fixed. I am just wary of having ‘surgery’ done on a brand new piece! .. I know, silly me!
But, I am still going to try the pendant and earrings more to see which calls out more to me in the end.


I love that my store is between my work place and my home. Bad for my wallet but oh so good for the soul

I am crushing over Frivole right now. The 3D design is seriously a piece of art! I am so looking forward to adding my second piece! I hope VCA releases some more options in Frivole so you can add your third piece




BigAkoya said:


> Wow... your DIY manicure looks professional...better than some nail spas!
> 
> On the Frivole earrings, you may or may not love it.  I think the tricky part of the Frivole earring is how one perceives it should fit.  The flower is not meant to sit flush next to your ear as it is with Alhambra.  The flower is meant to stick out, like a "stem", so it's 3D.  You will see the back of the flower and post are not perpendicular as it is with Alhambra.  Think of sticking a flower in your hair... it will not be flush.  The only part that will stick in your hair is the stem.  The actual flower will bloom!  So it is with the Frivole earring.
> 
> This is why it may look weird on your ear when you first wear it. I thought the same and thought it's not laying flat, but it is not supposed to lay flat.  I now see it in it's true artistic form and love it even more.
> 
> If you don't like the earrings and you wear pendants, the pendant would be lovely.  When I wear my ring and earrings together, it's just a nice set, looks so coordinated... so matchy matchy!    A pendant would be a beautiful set on you.
> 
> You are so lucky you are close to  VCA store.  You can try stuff on and decide.
> I can't wait to see what you get next!
> 
> Oh... let me post the back of the earrings again so you can see what I am talking about...
> See how the back of the Alhambra motif is perpendicular to the post, so the motif will lay flat against your ear.   But see how the Frivole flower is 3-D and looks like a real flower.. the petals point up to “bloom” and is not perpendicular.  So only the "stem" of the flower will be against your ear while the actual flower itself will look like it's blooming.  Once my SA said that and I see the art behind it, I truly love it even more.  I hope that made sense.
> Stare closely at the Frivole flower...
> View attachment 5095268





BigAkoya said:


> @eternallove4bag
> Here is a better view.  I am still practicing my photography skills.  You can see the flowers are angled off the ear, blooming!  They are not flat like Alhambra (see my above post and photos).
> 
> I hope this might also help any others who are considering these earrings. It’s like a 3-D flower blooming on the ear. Not a flat flower.
> 
> I love Frivole... it’s my favorite line!  Ugh... I really want a 3rd piece to make a true set.
> The flower is beautiful, the design is truly a piece of art in my opinion.
> The earrings are polarized of course, you cannot put them in any ear.  Right ear and left ear angle differently, flowers point toward the face (see first photo).
> 
> View attachment 5095322
> View attachment 5095323
> View attachment 5095324
> View attachment 5095330


----------



## eternallove4bag

may3545 said:


> Here is another one!


Thank you so much for posting this! So in love with these earrings!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> These are super helpful pictures! Thank you so much for posting these. I see what you mean with the Frivole earrings not sitting flushed and flat on the ears the way the Alhambra ones do.
> 
> My issue is more with the post showing up. But again, my SA did say they can get it fixed. I am just wary of having ‘surgery’ done on a brand new piece! .. I know, silly me!
> But, I am still going to try the pendant and earrings more to see which calls out more to me in the end.
> 
> 
> I love that my store is between my work place and my home. Bad for my wallet but oh so good for the soul
> 
> I am crushing over Frivole right now. The 3D design is seriously a piece of art! I am so looking forward to adding my second piece! I hope VCA releases some more options in Frivole so you can add your third piece


I agree with you on the "surgery".  For me, I wouldn't do it.  I like to keep branded pieces as pure as possible.  It's not a big deal and no one is going to say "look at your earrings, I see your clip".  We are too critical of ourselves.  I say just wear them and enjoy them!  You won't even notice the clips after a few wears as all you will see is the bling.  

I love Frivole too!  I'm wearing my set now, at home, with my striped shirt, white Bermuda shorts, and sheepskin slipper soft booties (my feet are cold today )


----------



## KristinS

BigAkoya said:


> Okay... I want to add two more thoughts, and then I will zip it.
> I got my ears pierced when I was 15, and it was done at a mall with one of those guns. My hole is very small, and the hole is low on my ear lobe.
> 
> This means the Frivole flower does not lay in the center of my ear lobe.  Rather, half the flower is on my ear lobe while the other half is off.  I am actually realizing a lot of people have a low hole piercing like mine, so it's common.  If your hole is also on the low side, as I mentioned earlier, not to worry... it's like sticking a flower above your ear.  It may land right above your ears, or it may land nearer to your ears.  No one is going to say "the flower is not centered".  All folks will see is that beautiful flower.  The same is with the Frivole earring... super sparkly, no matter where it lands!
> 
> Also, because of my tiny pierced hole, I swapped out the post for the thinner post and it feels a lot better. I could wear the regular post, but I always "felt it".  Just FYI here in case you have tiny hole piercings.
> 
> Good luck.  Sorry for all the posts... I am super excited for you!  Now... I will really zip it.


Your intel and perspective is so helpful. Pls don’t zip it haha !! For someone who is new(er) to the brand, I am learning so much and feel confident about making decisions on these expensive pieces. Thank you so, so much


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I agree with you on the "surgery".  For me, I wouldn't do it.  I like to keep branded pieces as pure as possible.  It's not a big deal and no one is going to say "look at your earrings, I see your clip".  We are too critical of ourselves.  I say just wear them and enjoy them!  You won't even notice the clips after a few wears as all you will see is the bling.
> 
> I love Frivole too!  I'm wearing my set now, at home, with my striped shirt, white Bermuda shorts, and sheepskin slipper soft booties (my feet are cold today )


Haha! That’s the best way to wear these beautiful pieces - casually, with everything and whenever we want to wear them instead of the occasion demanding it!

I hear you on no one else noticing the clip showing except me! I know, I am extra hard on myself! Going to keep that in mind when I go hunting for my second Frivole piece! Brainstorming always helps!  Cheers!


----------



## kadmia

eternallove4bag said:


> I love the matchy matchy look and I would wear it exactly the way you have worn it! Kudos!



Thank you so very much!! 



BigAkoya said:


> It looks beautiful on you!  I love matchy matchy, to a fault!  And for me, I allow myself up to three matchy matchy pieces.  So... hmm... add a bracelet?!
> 
> Gorgeous on you!



Thank you!! And haha, I like your philosophy!!


----------



## say brooke

BigAkoya said:


> Yes yes yes... get them, they are gorgeous and sparkle like crazy.  These earrings are not about perfection of fit and how each lays perfectly the same, not like we are used from plain flat earrings such as Alhambra. They are more about a blooming flower on your ear.  And blooming flowers just land wherever they land. Think if you were to stick a daisy above your ear... it just lands, the petals are beautiful as they are.  If you look at the earrings that way, you will love them!
> 
> I really love them!  Can't wait until you get them!  Woo hoo!  Congrats again!


I agree 100%. They are simply gorgeous!


----------



## say brooke

OK Ladies, I have a question, though this is a VCA thread, Im posting here because I am a VCA lover! I recently walked into a high end jewelry store and they had a vintage Cartier necklace with diamonds.. yes yes attaching a picture . My question is, would you put your $$ in vintage Cartier VS a current VCA piece? What are your thoughts.


----------



## Anabunny

say brooke said:


> OK Ladies, I have a question, though this is a VCA thread, Im posting here because I am a VCA lover! I recently walked into a high end jewelry store and they had a vintage Cartier necklace with diamonds.. yes yes attaching a picture . My question is, would you put your $$ in vintage Cartier VS a current VCA piece? What are your thoughts.


How about vintage VCA?


----------



## Notorious Pink

say brooke said:


> OK Ladies, I have a question, though this is a VCA thread, Im posting here because I am a VCA lover! I recently walked into a high end jewelry store and they had a vintage Cartier necklace with diamonds.. yes yes attaching a picture . My question is, would you put your $$ in vintage Cartier VS a current VCA piece? What are your thoughts.



This is a serious piece. I know this is a very tacky question (so I'll be indirect), but it looks rather pricey. Is there something (or, lol, a list of things) you are looking to purchase soon from VCA in that price range?


----------



## say brooke

Notorious Pink said:


> This is a serious piece. I know this is a very tacky question (so I'll be indirect), but it looks rather pricey. Is there something (or, lol, a list of things) you are looking to purchase soon from VCA in that price range?


Good point. I've ALMOST completed all the "serious" pieces I wanted (at least for now!) from VCA. The last one was WG Perlee clover bracelet, which I just put an order in for before the price goes up on Tuesday. BUT, if I were to get this, I will have to cancel that order. The Cartier necklace is pre owned so its a lot less than what a new piece of that caliber would cost at the boutique.


----------



## BigAkoya

say brooke said:


> Good point. I've ALMOST completed all the "serious" pieces I wanted (at least for now!) from VCA. The last one was WG Perlee clover bracelet, which I just put an order in for before the price goes up on Tuesday. BUT, if I were to get this, I will have to cancel that order. The Cartier necklace is pre owned so its a lot less than what a new piece of that caliber would cost at the boutique.


Hi... good question... here are my thoughts...
Do you love the design?  If yes, get it.  You can always get the Clover bracelet later as it will be around.
Or, do you love it because it's a Cartier piece at a cheap price?  If yes, then I would skip.  Not all luxury brand pre-owned pieces command a high resell value, hence this necklace is priced cheap for a reason... kind of you get what you pay for.  Also, it's hard to tell in the photo, but for an all diamond piece, I would think it would be platinum and not YG.  The lighting makes it look like YG, but I am sure it's platinum.

I am assuming based on your comment above, this necklace is a similar price point to the Clover bracelet, and you can only pick one.  For me, I would pick the Clover.  It's a beautiful bangle and art.  Plus, you asked about putting your money into vintage vs. current... for me, I go current all the way.  I don't buy vintage, but if I did, it would be only iconic vintage pieces, not just any vintage Cartier or VCA (some vintage are not that expensive as you know).

If you do not have to choose from between the two pieces and want a piece of high jewelry, may I suggest you try the Snowflake necklace before you buy the Cartier?  I love the Snowflake necklace, and it looks similar to the Cartier.  Also, the upside to the Snowflake necklace (aside from it's total awesomeness) is that you can now add other pieces if you like (e.g. bracelet, earrings).  There are two Snowflake necklaces, but the link below is the one I am thinking of.  It looks stiff in the photo, like a stiff collar, but it is not. It is artculated, and it is very flexible. When you put it on, it lays really well around the neck, it curves.  It is also in platinum.
VCARO3RI00 - Snowflake necklace - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)

All bling is lovely, and it's just what you prefer. I hope my thoughts help with your decision.
Good luck to you! 

By the way, for what it's worth (not that my two cents really matters)... but I love the WG Clover! Beautiful piece and I think you will get a lot of mileage wearing it. That's next on my list once they get more stock and I can try on different sizes. I am sure you know, but it's nearly sold out in all sizes.


----------



## say brooke

BigAkoya said:


> Hi... good question... here are my thoughts...
> Do you love the design?  If yes, get it.  You can always get the Clover bracelet later as it will be around.
> Or, do you love it because it's a Cartier piece at a cheap price?  If yes, then I would skip.  Not all luxury brand pre-owned pieces command high resell value, hence this necklace is priced cheap for a reason... kind of you get what you pay for.  Also, it's hard to tell in the photo, but for an all diamond piece, I would think it would be platinum and not YG.  The lighting makes it look like YG, but I am sure it's platinum.
> 
> I am assuming based on your comment above, this necklace is a similar price point to the Clover bracelet, and you can only pick one.  For me, I would pick the Clover.  It's a beautiful bangle and art.  Plus, you asked about putting your money into vintage vs. current... for me, I go current all the way.  I don't buy vintage, but if I did, it would be only iconic vintage pieces, not just any vintage Cartier or VCA (some vintage are not that expensive as you know).
> 
> If you do not have to choose from between the two pieces and want a piece of high jewelry, may I suggest you try the Snowflake necklace before you buy the Cartier?  I love the Snowflake necklace, and it looks similar to the Cartier.  Also, the upside to the Snowflake necklace (aside from it's total awesomeness) is that you can now add other pieces if you like (e.g. bracelet, earrings).  This is the one I am thinking of.  It looks stiff in the photo, but it is not. It is artculated and so flexible.  When you put it on, it lays really well around the neck, it curves.  It is also in platinum.
> VCARO3RI00 - Snowflake necklace - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> 
> All bling is lovely, and it's just what you prefer.  I hope my thoughts help with your decision.
> Good luck to you!
> 
> By the way, for what it's worth (not that my two cents really matters)... but I love the WG Clover! Beautiful piece and I think you will get a lot of mileage wearing it.   That's next on my list once they get more stock and I can try on different sizes. I am sure you know, but it's nearly sold out in all sizes.


Thanks for this detailed response. Love how you always put so much thought in all your responses!
Well its 4+ times the price of the WG Perlee clover bracelet. I liked it for a number of reasons.
But my main reason was  (is) that a new piece of this caliber would be at least 3 times the price, which brings us to the price of the Snowflake necklace that you recommended (which is a stunner). But if the Snowflake necklace came up for resale, I don't think it would command the retail price tag. I feel it would be at least 100k less? Oh and btw, it is set in YG. From the 80's.


----------



## BigAkoya

say brooke said:


> Thanks for this detailed response. Love how you always put so much thought in all your responses!
> Well its 4+ times the price of the WG Perlee clover bracelet. I liked it for a number of reasons.
> But my main reason was  (is) that a new piece of this caliber would be at least 3 times the price, which brings us to the price of the Snowflake necklace that you recommended (which is a stunner). But if the Snowflake necklace came up for resale, I don't think it would command the retail price tag. I feel it would be at least 100k less? Oh and btw, it is set in YG. From the 80's.


Okay... so... I did not want to assume it was YG, but I had a hunch which is why I brought it up.  And yes, it looks 1980s to me which is why I made that comment about YG and diamonds.   

I think any piece over $100K, all diamonds only, should be set in platinum.  Otherwise, to me, it looks dated and a bit like costume jewelry set in YG which I know it is not.  That's just me, and I want to share it for another point of view on choice of metal. 

I think if you love the design, get it.  But honestly, based on what you wrote, it sounds like you like it more because it's cheap.  I think if you love it because it's a good price, I would not dive in.  I honestly think the price is cheap because it is YG and 1980s, but some people like that look and you might love it.  My honest opinion though... YG and all diamonds is not a great look for this type of necklace.  WG is at least better, but platinum is the reference.  Again... my opinion only to help see a different point of view.  I am sure Joan Collins would disagree with me. 

Can you splurge and go for the Snowflake?    It is pure awesomeness and looks so good on... it's thick and bold, yet it is also airy and artistic.  I have zero place to wear that necklace, and I am not shy about wearing blingy jewelry.  But if I did have places where I would wear that necklace regularly (e.g. not just going to a show/play/symphony), I would sacrifice buying other pieces and get it.


----------



## BigAkoya

@say brooke 
I am going to enable you...


----------



## lilpikachu

Mjxxsyd said:


> My partner was laughing when I took these beauties out walking the dog ..


Love this so much!


----------



## lilpikachu

say brooke said:


> OK Ladies, I have a question, though this is a VCA thread, Im posting here because I am a VCA lover! I recently walked into a high end jewelry store and they had a vintage Cartier necklace with diamonds.. yes yes attaching a picture . My question is, would you put your $$ in vintage Cartier VS a current VCA piece? What are your thoughts.


I think it comes down to how much usage you will get out of the item and which item makes your heart sing more.  

For me, I think I would still prefer current VCA.  The necklace is gorgeous but I would still go with the VCA Perlee clovers bracelet.


----------



## say brooke

BigAkoya said:


> Okay... so... I did not want to assume it was YG, but I had a hunch which is why I brought it up.  And yes, it looks 1980s to me which is why I made that comment about YG and diamonds.
> 
> I think any piece over $100K, all diamonds only, should be set in platinum.  Otherwise, to me, it looks dated and a bit like costume jewelry set in YG which I know it is not.  That's just me, and I want to share it for another point of view on choice of metal.
> 
> I think if you love the design, get it.  But honestly, based on what you wrote, it sounds like you like it more because it's cheap.  I think if you love it because it's a good price, I would not dive in.  I honestly think the price is cheap because it is YG and 1980s, but some people like that look and you might love it.  My honest opinion though... YG and all diamonds is not a great look for this type of necklace.  WG is at least better, but platinum is the reference.  Again... my opinion only to help see a different point of view.  I am sure Joan Collins would disagree with me.
> 
> Can you splurge and go for the Snowflake?    It is pure awesomeness and looks so good on... it's thick and bold, yet it is also airy and artistic.  I have zero place to wear that necklace, and I am not shy about wearing blingy jewelry.  But if I did have places where I would wear that necklace regularly (e.g. not just going to a show/play/symphony), I would sacrifice buying other pieces and get it.


Thank you!! You really do know how to put things in perspective. I think I've made my decision thanks to you.


----------



## say brooke

BigAkoya said:


> @say brooke
> I am going to enable you...
> 
> View attachment 5096506


----------



## say brooke

Good lord! Drool worthy!! I hear ya now. Thank you!!!


----------



## DS2006

say brooke said:


> OK Ladies, I have a question, though this is a VCA thread, Im posting here because I am a VCA lover! I recently walked into a high end jewelry store and they had a vintage Cartier necklace with diamonds.. yes yes attaching a picture . My question is, would you put your $$ in vintage Cartier VS a current VCA piece? What are your thoughts.



It sounds like Big Akoya helped you make a decision, but I was just going to say almost the same thing she did. I am sure the price is tempting since it is a vintage piece, but if I saw that out somewhere, I would not automatically know it was Cartier since it isn't a well known or iconic design. I agree with her that platinum with diamonds for a very formal piece like that would always be in style, but yg will not.  Unless you go to a lot of formal events, I think you'd get so much more wear out of the Perlee Clover bracelet as well as the additional things you could buy at that price point.


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## Lien

BigAkoya said:


> @say brooke
> I am going to enable you...
> 
> View attachment 5096506



This is soooo beautiful on you!!  Are you considering getting it?

Snowflake is my ultimate VCA HG!! Where is my money tree?!! lol


----------



## BigAkoya

Lien said:


> This is soooo beautiful on you!!  Are you considering getting it?
> 
> Snowflake is my ultimate VCA HG!! Where is my money tree?!!


I love the Snowflake collection too, and it's platinum (you know my pet peeve with VCA and WG ), but no, I passed on it.  I didn't realize you are considering this too.  I am sure you already tried it on, it's an amazing piece.


----------



## Lien

BigAkoya said:


> I love the Snowflake collection too, and it's platinum (you know my pet peeve with VCA and WG ), but no, I passed on it.  I didn't realize you are considering this too.  I am sure you already tried it on, it's an amazing piece.



Lol about VCA and WG!!

I've been after this collection right from the beginning.  But the price point!!

I would for sure get this and/or the bracelet and/or the pendant....if I ever came across them on the secondhand market at reasonable pricing.

Here's a pic of me "modelling" the small pendant.  I seriously considered getting that vs the pave magic Alhambra.  But the price difference is still too much.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lien said:


> Lol about VCA and WG!!
> 
> I've been after this collection right from the beginning.  But the price point!!
> 
> I would for sure get this and/or the bracelet and/or the pendant....if I ever came across them on the secondhand market at reasonable pricing.
> 
> Here's a pic of me "modelling" the small pendant.  I seriously considered getting that vs the pave magic Alhambra.  But the price difference is still too much.


That pendant looks beautiful on you!  It looks like the large size on you, a bonus!... you must be petite.  It's gorgeous.  Maybe get it for a big birthday.  

If you wear short pendants, I think the pendant is so much more wearable as an everyday piece than the choker necklace.  I can totally see you wearing that pendant with your outfits.  Camilla is a fan of the Snowflake too, she has the pendant (I think she has the large one) and the matching drop earrings.


----------



## Lien

BigAkoya said:


> That pendant looks beautiful on you!  It looks like the large size on you, a bonus!... you must be petite.  It's gorgeous.  Maybe get it for a big birthday.
> 
> If you wear short pendants, I think the pendant is so much more wearable as an everyday piece than the choker necklace.  I can totally see you wearing that pendant with your outfits.  Camilla is a fan of the Snowflake too, she has the pendant (I think she has the large one) and the matching drop earrings.



Yes, I am tiny.  I've had a couple of big birthdays already, haha.  But there is another one coming up in a few years' time.  Thanks for enabling!)

I do agree with you, not that I think I'd ever be able to afford the choker necklace tbh, alas.


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## BigAkoya

rileygirl said:


> View attachment 5096723


Beautiful!  Love the mint color WOC too!  You look so nice and summery!


----------



## surfer

These two RdN beauties need to get out more often


----------



## surfer

The gmop special order still has my heart


----------



## MissMomo

Dressing up with nowhere to go but a car ride due to the lockdown in my city. At least I got to take her out!


----------



## rileygirl

BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful!  Love the mint color WOC too!  You look so nice and summery!


thank you!!!  So glad summer is here.


----------



## sassification

Dreamyyy sleepyyyy sunday afternoon with my new Guilloche YG 5 motif... waited almost 2 mths for this baby! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## VCALoverNY

DS2006 said:


> These aren’t action shots but this came today and I took quick pics before I had to leave the house! I got the Magic onyx pendant so I could actually complete a set of something!!!
> 
> View attachment 5092655
> View attachment 5092656



I love this so much! STUNNING!! It's definitely on my wish list. Post more modeling shots when you get a chance. (And wear this gorgeous set in good health!!)


----------



## DS2006

VCALoverNY said:


> I love this so much! STUNNING!! It's definitely on my wish list. Post more modeling shots when you get a chance. (And wear this gorgeous set in good health!!)



Thank you so much! It really is my favorite Alhambra!


----------



## dove221

First time wearing my MOP pendant! Love it!!


----------



## celestial8

My very first piece from Van Cleef & Arpels -- the Vintage Alhambra Guilloche pendant in white gold. I managed to score the last of 5 pendants sold at my local boutique. It's my first white gold piece and I think the metal colour suits my cool skin tone well. I'm already thinking about what my second piece from the Alhambra collection will be. Something to pair nicely with this pendant. I've been eyeing the white mother of pearl 5 motif bracelet in white gold... any suggestions?


----------



## nightbefore

celestial8 said:


> My very first piece from Van Cleef & Arpels -- the Vintage Alhambra Guilloche pendant in white gold. I managed to score the last of 5 pendants sold at my local boutique. It's my first white gold piece and I think the metal colour suits my cool skin tone well. I'm already thinking about what my second piece from the Alhambra collection will be. Something to pair nicely with this pendant. I've been eyeing the white mother of pearl 5 motif bracelet in white gold... any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 5097167
> View attachment 5097168


Oh nooo! Please don’t make me wanna get a piece that I cannot anymore :’) looks great on you! I love how wg onyx/pave bracelet looks, if it is within the budget


----------



## celestial8

nightbefore said:


> Oh nooo! Please don’t make me wanna get a piece that I cannot anymore :’) looks great on you! I love how wg onyx/pave bracelet looks, if it is within the budget



Thank you very much! The WG onyx/pave bracelet looks absolutely stunning... I might have to add this to my wishlist!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Twenty motif guilloche


----------



## BigAkoya

celestial8 said:


> My very first piece from Van Cleef & Arpels -- the Vintage Alhambra Guilloche pendant in white gold. I managed to score the last of 5 pendants sold at my local boutique. It's my first white gold piece and I think the metal colour suits my cool skin tone well. I'm already thinking about what my second piece from the Alhambra collection will be. Something to pair nicely with this pendant. I've been eyeing the white mother of pearl 5 motif bracelet in white gold... any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 5097167
> View attachment 5097168


Looks great, and I am a huge WG (white metal) fan.  I have the WG MOP 5 motif bracelet, and I think you will really like it a lot.  I vote yes to that being your second piece.  As you are new to VCA, you can shorten the bracelet free of charge.  When you purchase it, they have these sizing bracelets that you can try on and pick the best fit for you.  

Congrats to you on your new pendant!  Super sparkly!


----------



## celestial8

BigAkoya said:


> Looks great, and I am a huge WG (white metal) fan.  I have the WG MOP 5 motif bracelet, and I think you will really like it a lot.  I vote yes to that being your second piece.  As you are new to VCA, you can shorten the bracelet free of charge.  When you purchase it, they have these sizing bracelets that you can try on and pick the best fit for you.
> 
> Congrats to you on your new pendant!  Super sparkly!



Thank you! So glad to hear you love your WG MOP 5 motif. I’ve recently fallen in love with it and I think it’s such a classic choice, especially for someone who is relatively new to VCA, such as myself. I’m looking forward to seeing it in person during my appointment coming up in two weeks time.


----------



## may3545

Vca everyday!


----------



## celestial8

may3545 said:


> Vca everyday!
> View attachment 5097769



What a beautiful combination. So elegant.


----------



## innerpeace85

may3545 said:


> Vca everyday!
> View attachment 5097769


I am all for everyday VCA!


----------



## chiaoapple

Stacking MOP ten motif with the magic six motif, and the YG perlee with YG clover


----------



## innerpeace85

chiaoapple said:


> Stacking MOP ten motif with the magic six motif, and the YG perlee with YG clover
> 
> View attachment 5098743


Stunning! If you don’t me asking, where is your blouse from? TIA


----------



## chiaoapple

innerpeace85 said:


> Stunning! If you don’t me asking, where is your blouse from? TIA


Thanks so much! The top is from a small brand called xiaochong selling on the Taobao platform (like an Asian Amazon). Below is an image from the product page, perhaps you can do a reverse image search to find something similar?


----------



## eternallove4bag

may3545 said:


> Vca everyday!
> View attachment 5097769


Absolutely!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Stacking MOP ten motif with the magic six motif, and the YG perlee with YG clover
> 
> View attachment 5098743


Lovely! Your top is so pretty too!


----------



## innerpeace85

chiaoapple said:


> Thanks so much! The top is from a small brand called xiaochong selling on the Taobao platform (like an Asian Amazon). Below is an image from the product page, perhaps you can do a reverse image search to find something similar?
> View attachment 5099039


Thank you!


----------



## LucyMadrid

chiaoapple said:


> Stacking MOP ten motif with the magic six motif, and the YG perlee with YG clover
> 
> View attachment 5098743


Great idea,!!


----------



## couturequeen

This bangle goes with everything!


----------



## jenayb

Over the weekend in Napa with some girlfriends. 

Guilloche earrings / Vendome pendant / Sweet 16 Motif


----------



## innerpeace85

Loving my new butterfly earrings! Thanks @may3545 for enabling me!to @eternallove4bag and @HADASSA


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Loving my new butterfly earrings! Thanks @may3545 for enabling me!
> View attachment 5099690
> View attachment 5099691


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> Loving my new butterfly earrings! Thanks @may3545 for enabling me!to @eternallove4bag and @HADASSA
> View attachment 5099690
> View attachment 5099691



They are perfect on you!


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> Over the weekend in Napa with some girlfriends.
> 
> Guilloche earrings / Vendome pendant / Sweet 16 Motif
> 
> View attachment 5099673


Beautiful! Love the 16 motif on you


----------



## HADASSA

innerpeace85 said:


> Loving my new butterfly earrings! Thanks @may3545 for enabling me!to @eternallove4bag and @HADASSA
> View attachment 5099690
> View attachment 5099691


Such a versatile, gorgeous pair of earrings


----------



## Ylesiya

I tried this yesterday. Now I can't sleep and think of anything else


----------



## shyla14

DS2006 said:


> These aren’t action shots but this came today and I took quick pics before I had to leave the house! I got the Magic onyx pendant so I could actually complete a set of something!!!
> 
> View attachment 5092655
> View attachment 5092656


omg! my dream set!


----------



## may3545

innerpeace85 said:


> Loving my new butterfly earrings! Thanks @may3545 for enabling me!to @eternallove4bag and @HADASSA
> View attachment 5099690
> View attachment 5099691


Sooo beautiful!!! I love how you paired them with the necklaces! Wear it in good health


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> Over the weekend in Napa with some girlfriends.
> 
> Guilloche earrings / Vendome pendant / Sweet 16 Motif
> 
> View attachment 5099673


So perfect! What a weekend that must have been! Enjoyed all the pics on IG


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Loving my new butterfly earrings! Thanks @may3545 for enabling me!to @eternallove4bag and @HADASSA
> View attachment 5099690
> View attachment 5099691


In love with those earrings girlfriend and how beautifully you have paired them with the pendant and 10 motif! Perfection!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Absolutely LOVE my new ladybug  bracelet. Truly amazing on and stacked ❤️


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> I tried this yesterday. Now I can't sleep and think of anything else
> View attachment 5099834


It's beautiful, looks great on you!  I vote yes... get it!


----------



## innerpeace85

may3545 said:


> Sooo beautiful!!! I love how you paired them with the necklaces! Wear it in good health





eternallove4bag said:


> In love with those earrings girlfriend and how beautifully you have paired them with the pendant and 10 motif! Perfection!


@eternallove4bag @may3545 Thank you


----------



## nicole0612

How I justify wearing a T-shirt to work.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> How I justify wearing a T-shirt to work.


So pretty Nicole


----------



## cece1

nicole0612 said:


> How I justify wearing a T-shirt to work.



This is breathtaking!!!


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> So pretty Nicole


Thank you! Congratulations on your new pieces


----------



## nicole0612

cece1 said:


> This is breathtaking!!!


Thank you so much. 20s and all-metal/pave are my favorite for daily wear; 20s are easy because they just slip over the head and all-metal is so carefree.


----------



## cece1

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much. 20s and all-metal/pave are my favorite for daily wear; 20s are easy because they just slip over the head and all-metal is so carefree.



Agreed, paves and 20s are easy elegance that should be worn as frequently as possible!!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> How I justify wearing a T-shirt to work.


The combo carnelian and gold looks really great...it pops!  Gorgeous on you!


----------



## Ylesiya

BigAkoya said:


> It's beautiful, looks great on you!  I vote yes... get it!



I have to rob the bank to get this but it is now definitely on my wishlist and something to look forward to


----------



## couturequeen

Ylesiya said:


> I tried this yesterday. Now I can't sleep and think of anything else
> View attachment 5099834


I believe when it comes to VCA, the key is not trying it on


----------



## couturequeen

Case in point ... August 2015 try on and 2021 purchase.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> The combo carnelian and gold looks really great...it pops!  Gorgeous on you!


Thank you! My husband slowly got me to venture into yellow gold and I’m glad since it gives me more options for jewelry!


----------



## DS2006

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much. 20s and all-metal/pave are my favorite for daily wear; 20s are easy because they just slip over the head and all-metal is so carefree.



That is just beautiful! Oh, how I wish VCA would do more alternating pieces with the solid gold (yg, wg, or rg) rather than pave which drives up the price too much in a 20!


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> How I justify wearing a T-shirt to work.


Such a special necklace! Wish vca would do more alternating non pave combos.


----------



## ThisVNchick

DS2006 said:


> That is just beautiful! Oh, how I wish VCA would do more alternating pieces with the solid gold (yg, wg, or rg) rather than pave which drives up the price too much in a 20!


I’d also be open to alternating guilloche/stone pieces in a 20! I think that’ll give us the bling factor without breaking the bank!


----------



## nicole0612

I agree! I wish there were more alternating solid stone options. A few members have the PG and letterwood alternating and the YG and malachite alternating from past LEs. There are vintage versions also; the photo of the older lapis and malachite alternating are not my pieces, I just had the photo saved on my phone for inspiration.


----------



## periogirl28

I only have a tiny VCA collection but am happy to finally add this RG bracelet in XS. Getting ready to go out for our 20th Anniversary dinner. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Today’s look. Going to an event. Can you spot the three VCA items?


----------



## glamourbag

nycmamaofone said:


> Today’s look. Going to an event. Can you spot the three VCA items?


Looking perfect in this! I love the black, white and gold! Timeless combination.


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> So perfect! What a weekend that must have been! Enjoyed all the pics on IG



Yes girl! You saw how much fun we had.... hehe.


----------



## 911snowball

periogirl, I have this lovely piece as well and it is one of my most worn VCA items. I so hope you love and enjoy it as much as I have.
Happy anniversary!


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> Today’s look. Going to an event. Can you spot the three VCA items?
> 
> View attachment 5100778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100779


Found them!  You look great as always!


----------



## A bottle of Red

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5100753
> 
> I only have a tiny VCA collection but am happy to finally add this RG bracelet in XS. Getting ready to go out for our 20th Anniversary dinner. Thank you for letting me share!


Beautiful! Happy anniversary!


----------



## BigAkoya

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5100753
> 
> I only have a tiny VCA collection but am happy to finally add this RG bracelet in XS. Getting ready to go out for our 20th Anniversary dinner. Thank you for letting me share!


Beautiful bracelet and happy anniversary!


----------



## nycmamaofone

glamourbag said:


> Looking perfect in this! I love the black, white and gold! Timeless combination.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

BigAkoya said:


> Found them!  You look great as always!


Aww, thanks babe! The MoP is hard to see in the pic but of course you’re a pro .


----------



## couturequeen

Wearing my dynamic duo today.


----------



## periogirl28

A bottle of Red said:


> Beautiful! Happy anniversary!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## periogirl28

BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful bracelet and happy anniversary!


Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

911snowball said:


> periogirl, I have this lovely piece as well and it is one of my most worn VCA items. I so hope you love and enjoy it as much as I have.
> Happy anniversary!


Thank you dear friend!


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5100753
> 
> I only have a tiny VCA collection but am happy to finally add this RG bracelet in XS. Getting ready to go out for our 20th Anniversary dinner. Thank you for letting me share!


Only the best! Just lovely. Wishing you a wonderful anniversary.


----------



## periogirl28

nicole0612 said:


> Only the best! Just lovely. Wishing you a wonderful anniversary.


Thank you my dear friend!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> How I justify wearing a T-shirt to work.


Casual and yet so chic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5100753
> 
> I only have a tiny VCA collection but am happy to finally add this RG bracelet in XS. Getting ready to go out for our 20th Anniversary dinner. Thank you for letting me share!


I am so happy to be twins with you on this! Wishing you a very happy anniversary!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> I am so happy to be twins with you on this! Wishing you a very happy anniversary!


Thank you! I am honoured to be twins with you and some other friends  here.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! I am honoured to be twins with you and some other friends  here.


----------



## Dode99

Wearing my only three VCA bracelets I own. I don't know if they look good or silly together?!


----------



## cartierloverjs

Short answer: good!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Dode99 said:


> Wearing my only three VCA bracelets I own. I don't know if they look good or silly together?!
> They look lovely together to me!
> View attachment 5102061
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102062


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Dode99 said:


> Wearing my only three VCA bracelets I own. I don't know if they look good or silly together?!
> 
> View attachment 5102061
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102062


They look lovely together to me!


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5100753
> 
> I only have a tiny VCA collection but am happy to finally add this RG bracelet in XS. Getting ready to go out for our 20th Anniversary dinner. Thank you for letting me share!


It’s beautiful on your wrist! Best wishes for your 20th anniversary and for many more!


----------



## Rockysmom

Kona loves VCA


----------



## glamourbag

Rockysmom said:


> Kona loves VCA


SOOOOO cute


----------



## nicole0612

VCA makes anything better, even gardening clothes.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> VCA makes anything better, even gardening clothes.


That set looks gorgeous on you, especially the earrings!  Those earrings hang so nicely and were meant for your beautiful face and neckline.  Love the set on you!


----------



## chiaoapple

nicole0612 said:


> VCA makes anything better, even gardening clothes.


You look amazing！


----------



## couturequeen

nicole0612 said:


> VCA makes anything better, even gardening clothes.


This is perfection. I keep joking with my husband about wearing emeralds around the house when he asks where I’d ever wear it.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> That set looks gorgeous on you, especially the earrings!  Those earrings hang so nicely and were meant for your beautiful face and neckline.  Love the set on you!


Thank you! I ventured out of my comfort zone with the rose gold, but I have grown to love them.


----------



## A bottle of Red

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I ventured out of my comfort zone with the rose gold, but I have grown to love them.


They look stunning on you!


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> You look amazing！


You are so sweet! I looked like a mess, and I forgotten that I put on the earrings for fun earlier, so it was fun to see how they were able to brighten my appearance


----------



## nicole0612

couturequeen said:


> This is perfection. I keep joking with my husband about wearing emeralds around the house when he asks where I’d ever wear it.


Thank you, I say we wear our jewels every day! Earrings especially are easy to throw on at home


----------



## nicole0612

A bottle of Red said:


> They look stunning on you!


Thanks! You are so sweet and kind!


----------



## Happyish

say brooke said:


> OK Ladies, I have a question, though this is a VCA thread, Im posting here because I am a VCA lover! I recently walked into a high end jewelry store and they had a vintage Cartier necklace with diamonds.. yes yes attaching a picture . My question is, would you put your $$ in vintage Cartier VS a current VCA piece? What are your thoughts.


This is very beautiful. My answer: 1) it depends on the piece; 2) Do you love it?
Whether it will go up in value will depend on the design, desirability and components, e.g, diamonds, sapphires, all gold, etc. and I think that's true of either brand. VCA might have a higher perceived value than Cartier, but I could be wrong; I'm a VCA-girl.


----------



## Happyish

Lien said:


> Lol about VCA and WG!!
> 
> I've been after this collection right from the beginning.  But the price point!!
> 
> I would for sure get this and/or the bracelet and/or the pendant....if I ever came across them on the secondhand market at reasonable pricing.
> 
> Here's a pic of me "modelling" the small pendant.  I seriously considered getting that vs the pave magic Alhambra.  But the price difference is still too much.


That's the small? That's more impressive than I expected. . .


----------



## Lien

Happyish said:


> That's the small? That's more impressive than I expected. . .



Yes, I *think* it was...quite certain.  I don't think I could ever pull off the bigger version of any of their pendants.

ETA: You know what, next time I go to the boutique, I will ask to try both sizes on again, just to be sure.  Just hope they have stock.  They are super low on stock...not much at all is available these days.


----------



## Happyish

Lien said:


> Yes, I *think* it was...quite certain.  I don't think I could ever pull off the bigger version of any of their pendants.
> 
> ETA: You know what, next time I go to the boutique, I will ask to try both sizes on again, just to be sure.  Just hope they have stock.  They are super low on stock...not much at all is available these days.


Please do, I would LOVE to know . . .  although my SA has promised not to let me through the doors for the rest of 2021.


----------



## Lien

Happyish said:


> Please do, I would LOVE to know . . .  although my SA has promised not to let me through the doors for the rest of 2021.



I wish mine would do that to me! hahaha.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lien said:


> Yes, I *think* it was...quite certain.  I don't think I could ever pull off the bigger version of any of their pendants.
> 
> ETA: You know what, next time I go to the boutique, I will ask to try both sizes on again, just to be sure.  Just hope they have stock.  They are super low on stock...not much at all is available these days.


@Lien @Happyish 
I zoomed in on your pendant again, and you are wearing the large.  You can tell the difference because the large has two extra diamonds at the bottom vs. the small which has a space.  Try both on though.  If you like short pendants, the Snowflake is amazing.  Really really pretty.


----------



## BigAkoya

Rockysmom said:


> Kona loves VCA


Kona is so cute!  Those big eyeballs, so adorable!


----------



## Lien

BigAkoya said:


> @Lien @Happyish
> I zoomed in on your pendant again, and you are wearing the large.  You can tell the difference because the large has two extra diamonds at the bottom vs. the small which has a space.  Try both on though.  If you like short pendants, the Snowflake is amazing.  Really really pretty.



Wow!  Good sleuthing!


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> It’s beautiful on your wrist! Best wishes for your 20th anniversary and for many more!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## chiaoapple

Malachite magic pendant, and 5 row perlees in YG & WG~


----------



## Happyish

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite magic pendant, and 5 row perlees in YG & WG~
> View attachment 5102566


Tres Chic!


----------



## 880

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite magic pendant, and 5 row perlees in YG & WG~
> View attachment 5102566


Love how you combined everything : the bracelets, the necklace and the Dior! you look amazing!


----------



## jp824

chiaoapple said:


> Stacking MOP ten motif with the magic six motif, and the YG perlee with YG clover
> 
> View attachment 5098743


Love how you stacked the 10 and 6 motifs!


----------



## jp824

Dode99 said:


> Wearing my only three VCA bracelets I own. I don't know if they look good or silly together?!
> 
> View attachment 5102061
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102062


They look great stacked!


----------



## jp824

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite magic pendant, and 5 row perlees in YG & WG~
> View attachment 5102566


Love this look!  Stunning!


----------



## jp824

Out shopping with my daughter this weekend.


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite magic pendant, and 5 row perlees in YG & WG~
> View attachment 5102566


You look beautiful and feminine. The five row perlee is always so stunning to see.


----------



## nicole0612

jp824 said:


> Out shopping with my daughter this weekend.
> View attachment 5102916
> View attachment 5102917


So beautiful. I love your Kelly picnic!


----------



## BigAkoya

jp824 said:


> Out shopping with my daughter this weekend.
> View attachment 5102916
> View attachment 5102917


Love your pieces and especially the Frivole ring!  So beautiful and bling!  Your Kelly is cute too, the White Osier Wicker is so summery... love it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite magic pendant, and 5 row perlees in YG & WG~
> View attachment 5102566


Everything is just perfection! Can’t wait for the 5 row perlee to be released in RG!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> VCA makes anything better, even gardening clothes.


I wish I could look half as good as you while gardening. I suck at gardening but wouldn’t mind this look to compensate for my poor gardening skills


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> I wish I could look half as good as you while gardening. I suck at gardening but wouldn’t mind this look to compensate for my poor gardening skills


Thank you! I share the same non-green thumb, but I am trying my hand at it again with some less delicate species. Hopefully the extra clovers will give me good luck this time!


----------



## sbelle

Small rose gold mop diamond Cosmos earclips


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Out shopping with my daughter this weekend.
> View attachment 5102916
> View attachment 5102917


So lovely! Hope you had a wonderful time with your daughter! Hugs


----------



## rosebean

sbelle said:


> When my SA was trying to talk me out of buying a Magic necklace she said you could get the same effect by combining your different 10 motif necklaces together.  I did some experimenting with dd as my model:
> 
> two 10 motif necklaces - tiger's eye and yellow gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> three 10 motifs - tiger's eye, yellow gold, and onyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I did end up getting the Magic 16 motif right before the price increase. )


so pretty and creative!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Just got this beauty, my first vca


----------



## Lien

myfirstchanel said:


> Just got this beauty, my first vca



Wow!  That's an oooh-la-la first!!  Congrats!


----------



## Notorious Pink

myfirstchanel said:


> Just got this beauty, my first vca


Soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## rosebean

myfirstchanel said:


> Just got this beauty, my first vca


@myfirstchanel, wow, congratulations! so beautiful on you.  That is on my wish list too. I am thinking if I get that one, I would like to add a jump ring between the last two motifs, so I don't stress the chain by wearing one motif dangling.  What do you think?


----------



## eternallove4bag

myfirstchanel said:


> Just got this beauty, my first vca


What an amazing first piece! Congrats!


----------



## fluffywings21

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite magic pendant, and 5 row perlees in YG & WG~
> View attachment 5102566


You look amazing!!
Can I ask if you did a special order for the 5 perlee bracelet in white gold? For some reason its not showing up on my local VCA website.  I can only see the yellow gold one. Do you prefer one over the other?


----------



## ohsohappy

fluffywings21 said:


> You look amazing!!
> Can I ask if you did a special order for the 5 perlee bracelet in white gold? For some reason its not showing up on my local VCA website.  I can only see the yellow gold one. Do you prefer one over the other?


May I chip in?  WG is not a special order but a regular one.  Just not on the website.  
You could ask your SA to find one for you.  That's how I got mine.


----------



## fluffywings21

ohsohappy said:


> May I chip in?  WG is not a special order but a regular one.  Just not on the website.
> You could ask your SA to find one for you.  That's how I got mine.


Thanks so much for letting me know. It looks lovely. 

How do you like this piece? It doesn't seem as popular as other VCA items so would appreciate your opinion.


----------



## chiaoapple

fluffywings21 said:


> Thanks so much for letting me know. It looks lovely.
> 
> How do you like this piece? It doesn't seem as popular as other VCA items so would appreciate your opinion.


I was told that the WG 5 row was only officially launched in Dubai. My SA found one in Paris and had it shipped in (I had to pay in full in advance tho).
I personally really love the 5 row — but it’s definitely not everyone’s taste! Some feel the design is not special which I can somewhat understand, at the same time I certainly have not found this design + quality elsewhere!


----------



## chiaoapple

I am usually not one for “mixing metals” between my necklace and bracelets/watches, but my original plan to wear the WG chalcedony necklace was scrapped as it totally got lost in the design of my blouse. So here I am with the bleu agate plus WG clover / serpenti. Didn’t go for YG bracelets or watch as my skirt was in grey tones... Such silly considerations but it’s so fun to pick out accessories in the morning!


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> I am usually not one for “mixing metals” between my necklace and bracelets/watches, but my original plan to wear the WG chalcedony necklace was scrapped as it totally got lost in the design of my blouse. So here I am with the bleu agate plus WG clover / serpenti. Didn’t go for YG bracelets or watch as my skirt was in grey tones... Such silly considerations but it’s so fun to pick out accessories in the morning!


Regardless of the mixing metals, this is a beautiful mix! Goes perfect with your top!


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> I am usually not one for “mixing metals” between my necklace and bracelets/watches, but my original plan to wear the WG chalcedony necklace was scrapped as it totally got lost in the design of my blouse. So here I am with the bleu agate plus WG clover / serpenti. Didn’t go for YG bracelets or watch as my skirt was in grey tones... Such silly considerations but it’s so fun to pick out accessories in the morning!
> View attachment 5106477


Hi!  I am not a metal mixer either, and I am a WG only gal.  
But... wow wow wow... your combo looks spectacular!  The way you kept your metals the same on your arms with just the YG BA on your neck looks great and "coordinated".  

Wonderful idea, and everything looks beautiful!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> I am usually not one for “mixing metals” between my necklace and bracelets/watches, but my original plan to wear the WG chalcedony necklace was scrapped as it totally got lost in the design of my blouse. So here I am with the bleu agate plus WG clover / serpenti. Didn’t go for YG bracelets or watch as my skirt was in grey tones... Such silly considerations but it’s so fun to pick out accessories in the morning!
> View attachment 5106477


I love your choices of clothing as much as I love your choices of jewelry! Love the pop of blue on a neutral palette!


----------



## KristinS

chiaoapple said:


> I am usually not one for “mixing metals” between my necklace and bracelets/watches, but my original plan to wear the WG chalcedony necklace was scrapped as it totally got lost in the design of my blouse. So here I am with the bleu agate plus WG clover / serpenti. Didn’t go for YG bracelets or watch as my skirt was in grey tones... Such silly considerations but it’s so fun to pick out accessories in the morning!
> View attachment 5106477
> 
> 
> This looks stunning !


----------



## rosebean

chiaoapple said:


> I am usually not one for “mixing metals” between my necklace and bracelets/watches, but my original plan to wear the WG chalcedony necklace was scrapped as it totally got lost in the design of my blouse. So here I am with the bleu agate plus WG clover / serpenti. Didn’t go for YG bracelets or watch as my skirt was in grey tones... Such silly considerations but it’s so fun to pick out accessories in the morning!
> View attachment 5106477


this is a stunning combo, elegant!  May I ask that your blue agate is 20 motif?


----------



## chiaoapple

rosebean said:


> this is a stunning combo, elegant!  May I ask that your blue agate is 20 motif?


Hi, thanks so much! It’s actually 10 linked with 5


----------



## myfirstchanel

rosebean said:


> @myfirstchanel, wow, congratulations! so beautiful on you.  That is on my wish list too. I am thinking if I get that one, I would like to add a jump ring between the last two motifs, so I don't stress the chain by wearing one motif dangling.  What do you think?


You have to try it on for sizing I initially thought even if I hang 1 motif down it will still be too lose but it wasn’t and I find it more comfortable that it has room to move up and down the chain. For size reference I’m a 15 in JUC and 16 in LOVE


----------



## 8seventeen19

So giddy I finally got my lil lady!!!! Happy Friday!


----------



## glamourbag

8seventeen19 said:


> So giddy I finally got my lil lady!!!! Happy Friday!


Perfection!


----------



## KristinS

Happy Friday ! I tried on the Perlee clover bracelet and the sweet version that is set to launch on 6/14, and thought I would share with anyone interested in seeing / comparing. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## 911snowball

kstropp THANK YOU!!!! I have been so eagerly awaiting a real life pic. I LOVE it!  I hope I am able to secure one at launch at my boutique, there is a long waiting list!


----------



## couturequeen

kstropp said:


> Happy Friday ! I tried on the Perlee clover bracelet and the sweet version that is set to launch on 6/14, and thought I would share with anyone interested in seeing / comparing. Hope this is helpful.


Will you be taking either one home?


----------



## Belle-brune

kstropp said:


> Happy Friday ! I tried on the Perlee clover bracelet and the sweet version that is set to launch on 6/14, and thought I would share with anyone interested in seeing / comparing. Hope this is helpful.


Really love the classic version, the new one looks similar to some designs made by Roberto Coin.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

nicole0612 said:


> How I justify wearing a T-shirt to work.


Oh! It has finally arrived. Absolutely gorgeous shade of red! 

*C*


----------



## KristinS

couturequeen said:


> Will you be taking either one home?


I will fo for the regular clover either in WG or YG. They did not have either in store, so I’ll wait a few months when I move back to NYC when inventory is better (I’ve been quarantining in Florida  )


----------



## glamourbag

kstropp said:


> I will fo for the regular clover either in WG or YG. They did not have either in store, so I’ll wait a few months when I move back to NYC when inventory is better (I’ve been quarantining in Florida  )


 Its worth the wait! Im obsessed with my white gold one (coming from a yellow gold lover). I hope she finds her way onto your wrist soon.


----------



## rosebean

myfirstchanel said:


> You have to try it on for sizing I initially thought even if I hang 1 motif down it will still be too lose but it wasn’t and I find it more comfortable that it has room to move up and down the chain. For size reference I’m a 15 in JUC and 16 in LOVE


good to know. I am same size as you in terms of LOVE and JUC. thank you for the information.


----------



## KristinS

glamourbag said:


> Its worth the wait! Im obsessed with my white gold one (coming from a yellow gold lover). I hope she finds her way onto your wrist soon.


Oh ... thank you! How has your clover behaved so far  ?
Does it get scratched easily? Or anything you think it would be helpful to have awareness of?


----------



## shere3n02

It’s a semi lockdown where I’m at and haven’t really got the opportunity to fully enjoy my collection so brought them out for a quick clean and photo op. Sharing for your viewing pleasure! ❤

I acquired my very first VCA piece in Mar 2020, the 5-motif MOP bracelet - and got hooked ever since! Hands down my fav fine jewelry house


----------



## smallfry

shere3n02 said:


> It’s a semi lockdown where I’m at and haven’t really got the opportunity to fully enjoy my collection so brought them out for a quick clean and photo op. Sharing for your viewing pleasure! ♥



Such a phenomenal collection, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## shere3n02

smallfry said:


> Such a phenomenal collection, thank you so much for sharing!


Thank you for allowing me to share! ❤


----------



## glamourbag

kstropp said:


> Oh ... thank you! How has your clover behaved so far  ?
> Does it get scratched easily? Or anything you think it would be helpful to have awareness of?


Honestly? No issues. I don’t sleep or shower with it and I try to avoid wearing it with pieces which don’t stack well. I avoid pairing it with pieces which have edges that might cross over the top of the perlee where it could scratch if , at the right angle, it hit on the mirror finish (bracelets with charms as an example). I pair it with my tennis bracelet and it’s been good. I am also looking to add some other pieces into the mix (hence my interest in the sweet clover) but overall it makes a statement on its own.  I wipe it daily with a clean microfibre; which is easy to do. I can only say positive things and completely recommend it. I suppose the one downside is: once you have one, you are likely to want another


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Oh! It has finally arrived. Absolutely gorgeous shade of red!
> 
> *C*



Thank you my friend!


----------



## BigAkoya

kstropp said:


> I will fo for the regular clover either in WG or YG. They did not have either in store, so I’ll wait a few months when I move back to NYC when inventory is better (I’ve been quarantining in Florida  )


Yes, just wait, especially for sizing if you are not sure.  I am waiting as well for them to stock up again so I can try on multiple sizes at the same time.  Until then, we just need to live vicariously through @glamourbag 's clover!


----------



## nicole0612

shere3n02 said:


> It’s a semi lockdown where I’m at and haven’t really got the opportunity to fully enjoy my collection so brought them out for a quick clean and photo op. Sharing for your viewing pleasure! ❤
> 
> I acquired my very first VCA piece in Mar 2020, the 5-motif MOP bracelet - and got hooked ever since! Hands down my fav fine jewelry house
> View attachment 5108452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108454
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108463


Lovely collection! Do you have a favorite?


----------



## shere3n02

nicole0612 said:


> Lovely collection! Do you have a favorite?


Thanks babe! Picking a favorite is such a tough one but if I had to I’d say the 5-motif MOP bracelet! I get most wear out of it as it goes with every outfit and personally think it’s quite super low maintenance and fuss free  and the Onyx ring is probably a very close second!!


----------



## nicole0612

shere3n02 said:


> Thanks babe! Picking a favorite is such a tough one but if I had to I’d say the 5-motif MOP bracelet! I get most wear out of it as it goes with every outfit and personally think it’s quite super low maintenance and fuss free  and the Onyx ring is probably a very close second!!


Great choices. I love onyx as well!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, just wait, especially for sizing if you are not sure.  I am waiting as well for them to stock up again so I can try on multiple sizes at the same time.  Until then, we just need to live vicariously through @glamourbag 's clover!


----------



## nicole0612

Getting ready for dinner. We are going out on the water, so I decided to wear a big sweater after all.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Getting ready for dinner. We are going out on the water, so I decided to wear a big sweater after all.


Looks gorgeous.  What stone is this?


----------



## lynne_ross

@BigAkoya for you! Walking home from lunch.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Getting ready for dinner. We are going out on the water, so I decided to wear a big sweater after all.


Beautiful! Love RC. Enjoy the boat ride


----------



## DR2014

nicole0612 said:


> Getting ready for dinner. We are going out on the water, so I decided to wear a big sweater after all.


Looks beautiful! Is that onyx and yg?


----------



## Suzie

shere3n02 said:


> It’s a semi lockdown where I’m at and haven’t really got the opportunity to fully enjoy my collection so brought them out for a quick clean and photo op. Sharing for your viewing pleasure! ❤
> 
> I acquired my very first VCA piece in Mar 2020, the 5-motif MOP bracelet - and got hooked ever since! Hands down my fav fine jewelry house
> View attachment 5108452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108454
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108463


Wow, what a stunning collection.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> @BigAkoya for you! Walking home from lunch.


This is so gorgeous! I love how you wear it that way.  It's look so beautiful on you, and is complemented so well with your wedding band (e.g. does not compete).  

Thanks for sharing... I always love to see mod shots of your beautiful bling.


----------



## Happyish

Dode99 said:


> Wearing my only three VCA bracelets I own. I don't know if they look good or silly together?!
> 
> View attachment 5102061
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102062


They look wonderful!


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> @BigAkoya for you! Walking home from lunch.


Lovely with your slim and beautiful fingers!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Looks gorgeous.  What stone is this?


Sorry for the bad photos. It is rock crystal.


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful! Love RC. Enjoy the boat ride


Thank you! Between us we have just enough!


----------



## nicole0612

DR2014 said:


> Looks beautiful! Is that onyx and yg?


Thank you! It is actually rock crystal, since it is clear it is taking on the black of my sweater underneath.  I love the retro look of this stone.


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> Getting ready for dinner. We are going out on the water, so I decided to wear a big sweater after all.


Gorgeous!


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you! Now I have my eye on a heritage item that would fit right in with your lovely collection!


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! Now I have my eye on a heritage item that would fit right in with your lovely collection!


Which one????? Pictures please!


----------



## eternallove4bag

shere3n02 said:


> It’s a semi lockdown where I’m at and haven’t really got the opportunity to fully enjoy my collection so brought them out for a quick clean and photo op. Sharing for your viewing pleasure! ❤
> 
> I acquired my very first VCA piece in Mar 2020, the 5-motif MOP bracelet - and got hooked ever since! Hands down my fav fine jewelry house
> View attachment 5108452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108454
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108463


What an absolutely stunning collection! Thank you for the eye candy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> @BigAkoya for you! Walking home from lunch.


Love the lotus ring on you!


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! Between us we have just enough!


I need one of your bracelets haha! Love how it goes with literally everything.


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> Which one????? Pictures please!


Chrysoprase, but since the best price I have found is around $30k, I am content to wait at the moment unless I find the perfect specimen.


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> I need one of your bracelets haha! Love how it goes with literally everything.


Meanwhile I will dream of your necklace


----------



## Lien

Getting ready to go out:





At the physio's clinic:


----------



## rosebean

shere3n02 said:


> It’s a semi lockdown where I’m at and haven’t really got the opportunity to fully enjoy my collection so brought them out for a quick clean and photo op. Sharing for your viewing pleasure! ❤
> 
> I acquired my very first VCA piece in Mar 2020, the 5-motif MOP bracelet - and got hooked ever since! Hands down my fav fine jewelry house
> View attachment 5108452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108454
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108463


beautiful collection. bracelet lover!


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> Getting ready for dinner. We are going out on the water, so I decided to wear a big sweater after all.



You're a stunner.


----------



## sbelle

Onyx and diamond medium Cosmos earclips


----------



## hers4eva

sbelle said:


> Onyx and diamond medium Cosmos earclips
> 
> View attachment 5111008



stunning


----------



## lisawhit

perlee pearls, perlee sweet clover, and perlee clovers bracelets (yellow gold)


----------



## 911snowball

lisawhit, tell me your thoughts on the new one!  I have asked for one at my boutique.


----------



## lisawhit

911snowball said:


> lisawhit, tell me your thoughts on the new one!  I have asked for one at my boutique.


I really like it.  I have no regrets on the purchase.  I really think there are many stacking options…example-smaller stack option for me will be the sweet clover bracelet with Cartier love or bigger stack will be both sweet and regular clover together.


----------



## 911snowball

So happy to hear this! I am going in over the weekend to pick mine up- so excited.  There are some days when I am looking for something a bit less formal than my regular clovers and this will be perfect!  I agree on your stacking options.  I also love the way it looks with the single row diamond perlee - that one has also been on my radar and may be the next purchase after this. Thanks for your response and congrats on the lovely new addition to your collection!


----------



## lisawhit

911snowball said:


> So happy to hear this! I am going in over the weekend to pick mine up- so excited.  There are some days when I am looking for something a bit less formal than my regular clovers and this will be perfect!  I agree on your stacking options.  I also love the way it looks with the single row diamond perlee - that one has also been on my radar and may be the next purchase after this. Thanks for your response and congrats on the lovely new addition to your collection!


Please show and tell more stacking options and I’ll be excited to hear


----------



## lisawhit

911snowball said:


> So happy to hear this! I am going in over the weekend to pick mine up- so excited.  There are some days when I am looking for something a bit less formal than my regular clovers and this will be perfect!  I agree on your stacking options.  I also love the way it looks with the single row diamond perlee - that one has also been on my radar and may be the next purchase after this. Thanks for your response and congrats on the lovely new addition to your collection!


Please show and tell more stacking options and I’ll be excited to hear


----------



## XCCX

shere3n02 said:


> It’s a semi lockdown where I’m at and haven’t really got the opportunity to fully enjoy my collection so brought them out for a quick clean and photo op. Sharing for your viewing pleasure! ❤
> 
> I acquired my very first VCA piece in Mar 2020, the 5-motif MOP bracelet - and got hooked ever since! Hands down my fav fine jewelry house
> View attachment 5108452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108454
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108463


Wow


----------



## lisawhit

Simple stack


----------



## lisawhit

Cartier love, perlee sweet clover, perlee d'or, and perlee clover bracelets, all yellow gold


----------



## missie1

My SO rg gmop finally came in. I absolutely love this stone


----------



## BigAkoya

lisawhit said:


> Simple stack
> View attachment 5111710


I keep coming back to this mod shot.  This looks really nice on you, and I feel it really lets the Sweet Clover bangle shine.  The stack is very complementary, it does not compete or get lost, the bangle stands on its own. 

Looks great on you!


----------



## lisawhit

BigAkoya said:


> I keep coming back to this mod shot.  This looks really nice on you, and I feel it really lets the Sweet Clover bangle shine.  The stack is very complementary, it does not compete or get lost, the bangle stands on its own.
> 
> Looks great on you!


Thank you so much, it’s a great addition to the perlee clover family


----------



## missie1

shere3n02 said:


> It’s a semi lockdown where I’m at and haven’t really got the opportunity to fully enjoy my collection so brought them out for a quick clean and photo op. Sharing for your viewing pleasure! ❤
> 
> I acquired my very first VCA piece in Mar 2020, the 5-motif MOP bracelet - and got hooked ever since! Hands down my fav fine jewelry house
> View attachment 5108452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108454
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108463


Wow. you’ve been busy. Great collection


----------



## eternallove4bag

lisawhit said:


> Cartier love, perlee sweet clover, perlee d'or, and perlee clover bracelets, all yellow gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112060


Everything goes so well together! Beautiful stack!


----------



## lisawhit

eternallove4bag said:


> Everything goes so well together! Beautiful stack!


Thank you, I'm loving the new perlee sweet clover bracelet


----------



## oceanz22

Not mine, just tried it out at the store today


----------



## chiaoapple

Excited to be wearing my new grey MOP/diamond bracelet as a necklace, the single row perlees in WG and RG, and RG Bvlgari serpenti


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> Excited to be wearing my new grey MOP/diamond bracelet as a necklace, the single row perlees in WG and RG, and RG Bvlgari serpenti


So much to love here


----------



## may3545

chiaoapple said:


> Excited to be wearing my new grey MOP/diamond bracelet as a necklace, the single row perlees in WG and RG, and RG Bvlgari serpenti
> View attachment 5112690


Oooh how did you extend the bracelet? It looks wonderful!


----------



## innerpeace85

chiaoapple said:


> Excited to be wearing my new grey MOP/diamond bracelet as a necklace, the single row perlees in WG and RG, and RG Bvlgari serpenti
> View attachment 5112690


Love your blouses as much as your jewelry!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Excited to be wearing my new grey MOP/diamond bracelet as a necklace, the single row perlees in WG and RG, and RG Bvlgari serpenti
> View attachment 5112690


Perfection! You always bring your A+ game to any picture!


----------



## fice16

chiaoapple said:


> Excited to be wearing my new grey MOP/diamond bracelet as a necklace, the single row perlees in WG and RG, and RG Bvlgari serpenti
> View attachment 5112690



Beautiful combo!


----------



## chiaoapple

may3545 said:


> Oooh how did you extend the bracelet? It looks wonderful!


Thank you! I just used a thin gold chain I had on hand, which I think worked out mainly because my hairstyle length naturally falls around my collarbone and covers where the linking would obviously show. 
I had wanted to use either my YG or white MOP 5 motif to link, but as I had shortened both of those it came out a bit too tight around the neck that way.


----------



## rosebean

chiaoapple said:


> Excited to be wearing my new grey MOP/diamond bracelet as a necklace, the single row perlees in WG and RG, and RG Bvlgari serpenti
> View attachment 5112690


very beautiful bracelet stack, and creative bracelet/necklace. I love the green/rose hue of GMOP, look perfect on your skin!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Hello my dear VCA family. I need some advice from.your wisdom. I bought this necklace for a very special event : My only nephew's wedding. That was a year ago and I haven't worn it again since I think it is a showy piece. I love the necklace and I would like to wear it for a dinner out, for example, but I don',t dare. What is your opinion? Thank you very much.


----------



## Cool Breeze

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello my dear VCA family. I need some advice from.your wisdom. I bought this necklace for a very special event : My only nephew's wedding. That was a year ago and I haven't worn it again since I think it is a showy piece. I love the necklace and I would like to wear it for a dinner out, for example, but I don',t dare. What is your opinion? Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 5114177


It’s gorgeous!  I would certainly wear it to a nice restaurant.


----------



## KristinS

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello my dear VCA family. I need some advice from.your wisdom. I bought this necklace for a very special event : My only nephew's wedding. That was a year ago and I haven't worn it again since I think it is a showy piece. I love the necklace and I would like to wear it for a dinner out, for example, but I don',t dare. What is your opinion? Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 5114177


I think you can wear this out, a lot. I would even pair this with jeans and a white tshirt …  wear it casually !!


----------



## ohsohappy

plz ignore this posting


----------



## ohsohappy

plz ignore this posting (tried to delete it but not sure how...)


----------



## ohsohappy

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello my dear VCA family. I need some advice from.your wisdom. I bought this necklace for a very special event : My only nephew's wedding. That was a year ago and I haven't worn it again since I think it is a showy piece. I love the necklace and I would like to wear it for a dinner out, for example, but I don',t dare. What is your opinion? Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 5114177


I'm not a necklace person, so I have magic pave Alhambra 3 motifs earrings and wear them casually with jeans and t-shirts.
Just enjoy it!


----------



## sbelle

I didn’t wear jewelry during our many months of lockdown, so it has been fun wearing pretty things again !

yellow gold Socrate


----------



## innerpeace85

sbelle said:


> I didn’t wear jewelry during our many months of lockdown, so it has been fun wearing pretty things again !
> 
> yellow gold Socrate
> 
> View attachment 5114269


So pretty! Is YG Socrates a SO?


----------



## sbelle

innerpeace85 said:


> So pretty! Is YG Socrates a SO?



I got mine when VCA still offered them in yellow gold.  I am surprised that VCA has not brought the yellow gold back.


----------



## innerpeace85

sbelle said:


> I got mine when VCA still offered them in yellow gold.  I am surprised that VCA has not brought the yellow gold back.


I would get these in a heartbeat if this ever comes back in YG.. Are these comparable to large Frivole YG earrings in terms of size?


----------



## sbelle

innerpeace85 said:


> I would get these in a heartbeat if this ever comes back in YG.. Are these comparable to large Frivole YG earrings in terms of size?



Good question ! I wasn’t sure so I pulled these out for a comparison shot.


----------



## innerpeace85

sbelle said:


> Good question ! I wasn’t sure so I pulled these out for a comparison shot.
> 
> View attachment 5114291


Thank you for the pic!! Your VCA collection is TDF 
I thought Frivole large would be same size as Socrates earrings but I am surprised that it is bigger.


----------



## BigAkoya

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello my dear VCA family. I need some advice from.your wisdom. I bought this necklace for a very special event : My only nephew's wedding. That was a year ago and I haven't worn it again since I think it is a showy piece. I love the necklace and I would like to wear it for a dinner out, for example, but I don',t dare. What is your opinion? Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 5114177


This is a subjective statement as some people wear their bling with shorts while others think a 10 motif stone necklace is too dressy.  Hence, this is really about you.

My thoughts... 
It's a beautiful necklace, but it seems it's not practical for you.  You have not worn it since the wedding.  You are thinking of wearing it out to dinner, but you have not, and it's been a year.  Odds are, you won't wear it to dinner as you would have done so already.  

My vote then is to sell it, take the money and buy something you will love and will wear.  It's just sitting now, a waste.  

Also, forget about keeping it to pass to down to your kids... that's one of the great romantic marketing myths to justify buying a big ticket item. This necklace is a piece the owner has to love and want; this necklace is not for everyone. If this necklace is inherited, my guess is the person will just sell it for the cash. 

That's just my two cents.  I hope it helps in your decision.  Good luck!


----------



## LucyMadrid

BigAkoya said:


> This is a subjective statement as some people wear their bling with shorts while others think a 10 motif stone necklace is too dressy.  Hence, this is really about you.
> 
> My thoughts...
> It's a beautiful necklace, but it seems it's not practical for you.  You have not worn it since the wedding.  You are thinking of wearing it out to dinner, but you have not, and it's been a year.  Odds are, you won't wear it to dinner as you would have done so already.
> 
> My vote then is to sell it, take the money and buy something you will love and will wear.  It's just sitting now, a waste.
> 
> Also, forget about keeping it to pass to down to your kids... that's one of the great romantic marketing myths to justify buying a big ticket item. This necklace is a piece the owner has to love and want; this necklace is not for everyone. If this necklace is inherited, my guess is the person will just sell it for the cash.
> 
> That's just my two cents.  I hope it helps in your decision.  Good luck!


Thank you very much for your advice. I will think about it. The question is that I adore the necklace and it's a pity to get rid of it. Selling it is an option, on the other hand I can try to wear it often, not only for "dressy events" and forget all about. I will think and make a decission. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## TankerToad

LucyMadrid said:


> Thank you very much for your advice. I will think about it. The question is that I adore the necklace and it's a pity to get rid of it. Selling it is an option, on the other hand I can try to wear it often, not only for "dressy events" and forget all about. I will think and make a decission. Thank you very much for your help.


My vote is wear this necklace with everything ! And why not?? .....unless it’s unsafe to do so.
You’ll no doubt lose money if you sell it- and if you still love it then wear the heck out of it. Don’t save it - save it for what? Life is short.
Love the idea of styling it with denim and a crisp white shirt or even white t shirt. Are you a career woman ? Wear with a dark suit. There was a magazine spread/ article a few years again in CS Chicgo that showed this exact necklace with with a white shirt on a local business women- I was so taken with the look I cut it out to save for inspiration.
It didn’t look fussy or over the top - it looked wonderful. Perfect really.
The nice thing about diamonds is they match anything - 
As this five motif sometimes is partially hidden by a blouse or shirt when worn, it wont always show in its full glory anyway.
And besides I’ve found when I wear my pave necklaces or pendants no one thinks they are real anyway.
So there is that 
Make it your signature jewelry. Like a uniform - wear it so much people who know you will hardly notice it because it’s just part of your look.


----------



## LucyMadrid

TankerToad said:


> My vote is wear this necklace with everything ! And why not?? .....unless it’s unsafe to do so.
> You’ll no doubt lose money if you sell it- and if you still love it then wear the heck out of it. Don’t save it - save it for what? Life is short.
> Love the idea of styling it with denim and a crisp white shirt or even white t shirt. Are you a career woman ? Wear with a dark suit. There was a magazine spread/ article a few years again in CS Chicgo that showed this exact necklace with with a white shirt on a local business women- I was so taken with the look I cut it out to save for inspiration.
> It didn’t look fussy or over the top - it looked wonderful. Perfect really.
> The nice thing about diamonds is they match anything -
> As this five motif sometimes is partially hidden by a blouse or shirt when worn, it wont always show in its full glory anyway.
> And besides I’ve found when I wear my pave necklaces or pendants no one thinks they are real anyway.
> So there is that
> Make it your signature jewelry. Like a uniform - wear it so much people who know you will hardly notice it because it’s just part of your look.



I simply adore your explanation "life is short". I've always considered diamonds as an evening item, but it's about time to think about them as a part of a "work uniform", not every day but from time to time. Thank you very much for the idea. Part of it hidden in a white blouse. That sounds a good option. Thanks!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s gorgeous!  I would certainly wear it to a nice restaurant.




Yes, I think I will, thank you.


----------



## LucyMadrid

kstropp said:


> I think you can wear this out, a lot. I would even pair this with jeans and a white tshirt …  wear it casually !!



Yes, some of you have told me to do so! That makes me think you are right! Thanks!


----------



## LucyMadrid

ohsohappy said:


> I'm not a necklace person, so I have magic pave Alhambra 3 motifs earrings and wear them casually with jeans and t-shirts.
> Just enjoy it!



Well, I never thought about this jewellery worn with casual wear, but all of you make me change my mind. It's great to share other's points of view. Thanks!


----------



## couturequeen

TankerToad said:


> There was a magazine spread/ article a few years again in CS Chicgo that showed this exact necklace with with a white shirt on a local business women- I was so taken with the look I cut it out to save for inspiration.
> It didn’t look fussy or over the top - it looked wonderful. Perfect really.


Do you still have this? Care to share?

I am trying to get greater wear for everything, especially nicer clothes. No longer separating work and weekend clothes. Trying to do diamonds everyday!


----------



## couturequeen

Trying it lariat style today.


----------



## BigAkoya

couturequeen said:


> Do you still have this? Care to share?
> 
> I am trying to get greater wear for everything, especially nicer clothes. No longer separating work and weekend clothes. Trying to do diamonds everyday!


Since COVID, I am in a striped tee, skinny Bermuda shorts or skinny jeans all day, but I always wear my bling. Recently, I've been into loose linen sweaters.  I used to wear stiff suits when I was travelling weekly, but no more.  

For casual clothes, I think of jewelry as playful, a big pop of bling, the blingy-er, the more playful.  
I think we get overly sensitive when we see photos on Instagram and even on this forum when people are dressed so nicely wearing their bling.

For me, Alhambra, Frivole, Lotus... they look great with my striped tee and shorts... it pulls an outfit together and looks so casual chic.


----------



## TankerToad

couturequeen said:


> Do you still have this? Care to share?
> 
> I am trying to get greater wear for everything, especially nicer clothes. No longer separating work and weekend clothes. Trying to do diamonds everyday!


Looking for it !! Haha


----------



## Happyish

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello my dear VCA family. I need some advice from.your wisdom. I bought this necklace for a very special event : My only nephew's wedding. That was a year ago and I haven't worn it again since I think it is a showy piece. I love the necklace and I would like to wear it for a dinner out, for example, but I don',t dare. What is your opinion? Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 5114177


Wear it! Dress it down. It goes everywhere! I would wear it everyday, even with a t-shirt and jeans. It's stunning.


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> Wear it! Dress it down. It goes everywhere! I would wear it everyday, even with a t-shirt and jeans. It's stunning.


This. 100%.


----------



## 880

kstropp said:


> I think you can wear this out, a lot. I would even pair this with jeans and a white tshirt …  wear it casually !!


+1! @LucyMadrid, your necklace is beautiful! I have the six motif in gmop and prefer to wear it against the skin, v neck or button down shirt or casual dress. If you want less bling, you can tuck the two dangling front motifs inside your tee shirt or collar. I wear it casually


----------



## LucyMadrid

Happyish said:


> Wear it! Dress it down. It goes everywhere! I would wear it everyday, even with a t-shirt and jeans. It's stunning.



Thank you!!


----------



## needmorebags7

couturequeen said:


> Wearing my dynamic duo today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101369


I’m starting my VCA collection and am picking between those two brackets, solid gold and carnelian! Which would you recommend more between the two?


----------



## couturequeen

needmorebags7 said:


> I’m starting my VCA collection and am picking between those two brackets, solid gold and carnelian! Which would you recommend more between the two?


The solid is more versatile, so I’d probably say that one, but both are lovely. Tough decision to make!


----------



## sbelle

I don’t see these often on tpf, so thought I would share.
Small wg Lotus earclips .


----------



## innerpeace85

sbelle said:


> I don’t see these often on tpf, so thought I would share.
> Small wg Lotus earclips .
> 
> View attachment 5116207


@sbelle Once again so beautiful Do you have Perlee pave studs ? I am considering getting this or diamond studs to break apart the all Alhambra look? Thanks!


----------



## BigAkoya

sbelle said:


> I don’t see these often on tpf, so thought I would share.
> Small wg Lotus earclips .
> 
> View attachment 5116207


Thank you for sharing.  They are beautiful on you!  
I just ordered a pair a couple weeks ago.  I don't live near a VCA, so I have to fly to see the pieces.  I was going to wait until my next trip to see them in real life to compare against some other earrings.  However, my SA said they were out of stock, so I decided to just get them.  

Do you have the Lotus Ring too?  I bought the earrings to match my ring (I'm kinda matchy matchy).  

Thank you so much for this beautiful photo!  They are gorgeous on you!


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> @sbelle Once again so beautiful Do you have Perlee pave studs ? I am considering getting this or diamond studs to break apart the all Alhambra look? Thanks!


I love the perlee diamond studs. I have been told by so many people that they are not a great value, but I think they are gorgeous. They would be beautiful with the perlee pave and malachite between the finger ring


----------



## couturequeen

I tried the Perlee studs on and they are stunning. Great alternative to your daily diamond studs. They’re substantial and sparkly. They’d coordinate well with any jewelry, VCA and beyond. I actually love them in every metal, and I can’t say the same for other styles.

But I feel like you’re getting more “design” for the price with other VCA pieces. I think these should be 7-8K USD. I feel similarly about the pricing for the single flower Socrate earrings.


----------



## chiaoapple

nicole0612 said:


> I love the perlee diamond studs. I have been told by so many people that they are not a great value, but I think they are gorgeous. They would be beautiful with the perlee pave and malachite between the finger ring


If you love them go for it! They look very pretty on you.


----------



## chanelbee23

surfer said:


> View attachment 5094859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember if I posted this yet but here we go
> 
> View attachment 5094859


This is so pretty! What is the stone? I don't think I've seen it on the website before, was it special order?


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> If you love them go for it! They look very pretty on you.


Thank you! I think they are the perfect size for comfort, and when I consider other options I always come back to these as the best version of similar designs. There just always seems to be something on my list which comes first in priority. Though I love these, they do not fill a hole in my jewelry wardrobe. I think since @innerpeace85 is considering them as an alternative to diamond studs, they would be a great option since they are understated but with beautiful and subtle details and constructed so well. I find that they are much more well-crafted in the exact curves and shape compared to other brands with similar designs, which are often more flat, or too bulbous, or the underside is less refined in appearance.


----------



## nicole0612

sbelle said:


> I don’t see these often on tpf, so thought I would share.
> Small wg Lotus earclips .
> 
> View attachment 5116207


These look so beautiful on you. Of course you have a wonderful earring collection, but the beauty of these Lotus earclips are elevated to a new level when being worn. I feel like I am seeing them for the first time


----------



## surfer

chanelbee23 said:


> This is so pretty! What is the stone? I don't think I've seen it on the website before, was it special order?


It's limited edition raspberries sevre from 2012 dear


----------



## sbelle

innerpeace85 said:


> @sbelle Once again so beautiful Do you have Perlee pave studs ? I am considering getting this or diamond studs to break apart the all Alhambra look? Thanks!



Thank you ! 

I do not have the Perlee studs nor have I seen them irl .   They look lovely though.  I see that some other members have shared their experiences—  I love that about this forum !


The large Fleurette is the closest to a stud that I have. 

I started with the small Fleurettes, even though I was warned that they would eventually feel small to me.   And sure enough it didn’t take long — probably 3 or 4 months.    So I re-homed my smalls and upgraded to the large.


----------



## sbelle

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you for sharing.  They are beautiful on you!
> I just ordered a pair a couple weeks ago.  I don't live near a VCA, so I have to fly to see the pieces.  I was going to wait until my next trip to see them in real life to compare against some other earrings.  However, my SA said they were out of stock, so I decided to just get them.
> 
> Do you have the Lotus Ring too?  I bought the earrings to match my ring (I'm kinda matchy matchy).
> 
> Thank you so much for this beautiful photo!  They are gorgeous on you!



Thank you for your sweet comments ! 

I do not have the Lotus ring, nor do I have any VCA rings.   I am not really a ring person and not much of a bracelet person .   I think they look gorgeous on everyone here , but just not my thing.   Earrings and necklaces are my thing .





nicole0612 said:


> These look so beautiful on you. Of course you have a wonderful earring collection, but the beauty of these Lotus earclips are elevated to a new level when being worn. I feel like I am seeing them for the first time



Thank you !


----------



## DS2006

sbelle said:


> Thank you for your sweet comments !
> 
> I do not have the Lotus ring, nor do I have any VCA rings.   I am not really a ring person and not much of a bracelet person .   I think they look gorgeous on everyone here , but just not my thing.   Earrings and necklaces are my thing .



Your earring collection has to be the very best!  I started an earring thread awhile ago, and I had put a couple of pictures in there of past collection photos that you had posted. Would you mind if I add some of these recent photos that you have posted? It's rare to see Cosmos and even the small Lotus earrings and it's good to have everything in the earring thread!


----------



## ohsohappy

nicole0612 said:


> I love the perlee diamond studs. I have been told by so many people that they are not a great value, but I think they are gorgeous. They would be beautiful with the perlee pave and malachite between the finger ring


There is a thing that attracts and resonates with your mind even though you know that it may not be the best value.  Sometimes, it goes away, and sometimes it stays.  So, I suggest you let the time test it. 
(About the Perlee studs, they are not easy to sit on nicely like they do on you, depending on the shapes of the ear)
I have the same thing(not the same item). It stayed, so I surrendered and purchased it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> I love the perlee diamond studs. I have been told by so many people that they are not a great value, but I think they are gorgeous. They would be beautiful with the perlee pave and malachite between the finger ring


They are absolutely stunning! Thank you for the beautiful pics because I have considered them multiple times myself but never had a chance to try them in store! I was actually considering them with the perlee pave and carnelian BTF ring!


----------



## cartierloverjs

nicole0612 said:


> I love the perlee diamond studs. I have been told by so many people that they are not a great value, but I think they are gorgeous. They would be beautiful with the perlee pave and malachite between the finger ring


Perlee is my favorite line in VCA. Simple design


----------



## sbelle

DS2006 said:


> Your earring collection has to be the very best!  I started an earring thread awhile ago, and I had put a couple of pictures in there of past collection photos that you had posted. Would you mind if I add some of these recent photos that you have posted? It's rare to see Cosmos and even the small Lotus earrings and it's good to have everything in the earring thread!




You are too kind.   Post away if you think it adds to the earring thread!   

I stopped posting pictures for awhile -- especially after Photobucket started charging to store pictures.    I never wanted to have the evidence on my computer for DH to see!       But I do have a few more of the less popular earrings, so I will try and post a few more.


----------



## 911snowball

sbelle, my small pave lotus are one of most worn everyday earrings. They are so lightweight and easy to wear.  I have the large fleurettes on order, I have been told it will be a wait. I saved your picture for inspiration!  I was going back and forth between these and the pave butterflies.  I like the post style of the fleurettes and I am so glad to hear you find them useful.  I have wanted them since TGG posted ages ago.  My SA agrees and didn't even let me consider the small ones!
I would love your thoughts on something- I just picked up the new sweet clover bangle in wg over the weekend.  I thought it would be a good casual option for the summer when I didn't want to wear the regular one.  By itself it is a little lonely, it requires a "friend" on my wrist.  What would you suggest?


----------



## LucyMadrid

BigAkoya said:


> Since COVID, I am in a striped tee, skinny Bermuda shorts or skinny jeans all day, but I always wear my bling. Recently, I've been into loose linen sweaters.  I used to wear stiff suits when I was travelling weekly, but no more.
> 
> For casual clothes, I think of jewelry as playful, a big pop of bling, the blingy-er, the more playful.
> I think we get overly sensitive when we see photos on Instagram and even on this forum when people are dressed so nicely wearing their bling.
> 
> For me, Alhambra, Frivole, Lotus... they look great with my striped tee and shorts... it pulls an outfit together and looks so casual chic.



I always mix my branded bags with casual wear, but not my bling. That's a good lesson  I'm learning here!!


----------



## 911snowball

Oh Lucy, wear that bling! I wear my pave with everything, instantly adds happiness to any outfit!


----------



## sbelle

911snowball said:


> sbelle, my small pave lotus are one of most worn everyday earrings. They are so lightweight and easy to wear.  I have the large fleurettes on order, I have been told it will be a wait. I saved your picture for inspiration!  I was going back and forth between these and the pave butterflies.  I like the post style of the fleurettes and I am so glad to hear you find them useful.  I have wanted them since TGG posted ages ago.  My SA agrees and didn't even let me consider the small ones!
> I would love your thoughts on something- I just picked up the new sweet clover bangle in wg over the weekend.  I thought it would be a good casual option for the summer when I didn't want to wear the regular one.  By itself it is a little lonely, it requires a "friend" on my wrist.  What would you suggest?



The Lotus really are special, aren’t they ? 

I am like you in that I wear my diamond earrings constantly —  I love how they can go from casual to dressy .  I only have two pairs of earrings that are blingy enough that I think about where I wear them--the small yg pave Cosmos (and they are the small!) and the wg pave Magic Alhambra.  To me, both of those pack a big punch and I won't wear them everywhere.


I think you will love the fleurettes when you get them.

One issue I had with my fleurettes , that may not be a problem for you ,  is the la pousette backs.    I had such trouble with them !   My original posts were very short and that combined with the la pousette backs made it so I had a very hard time taking the earrings off!  VCA replaced the original posts with longer posts and after much prodding gave me a different back for them .  So if you do have any issues, that is an option .


And sadly I don’t have helpful thoughts to share on VCA bracelets.  I don’t really wear bracelets as I find it annoying that I always knock them into something .    I admire all the beautiful ladies here (you included !) that wear them so elegantly and effortlessly!

I do own a few bracelets — the VCA 5 row Perlee , and a few Verdura .   But they do not see the light of day much .


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> They are absolutely stunning! Thank you for the beautiful pics because I have considered them multiple times myself but never had a chance to try them in store! I was actually considering them with the perlee pave and carnelian BTF ring!


I think the pave perlee studs would be beautiful with the carnelian and pave BTF ring! I actually fell in love with the malachite and pave ring version, but my SA told me not to purchase it because the malachite would be ruined in a ring with hand-washing. The carnelian and pave would be a good one to consider, and the value is quite incredible actually.


----------



## Yodabest

My magic 6 motif and yg 10 motif have been getting all the attention lately. Keeping it simple today for a park meetup with the kids in my 2016 LE single motif.


----------



## EpiFanatic

911snowball said:


> sbelle, my small pave lotus are one of most worn everyday earrings. They are so lightweight and easy to wear.  I have the large fleurettes on order, I have been told it will be a wait. I saved your picture for inspiration!  I was going back and forth between these and the pave butterflies.  I like the post style of the fleurettes and I am so glad to hear you find them useful.  I have wanted them since TGG posted ages ago.  My SA agrees and didn't even let me consider the small ones!
> I would love your thoughts on something- I just picked up the new sweet clover bangle in wg over the weekend.  I thought it would be a good casual option for the summer when I didn't want to wear the regular one.  By itself it is a little lonely, it requires a "friend" on my wrist.  What would you suggest?


I'm so sorry snowball.  I know you didn't ask me but I have always admired your collection.  

Do you have the signature bangle?  I think that would look lovely with your new sweet clover bangle.


----------



## 911snowball

Hello EpiFanatic- Thank you so much for your thoughts!  That is exactly what my SA had suggested! I was thinking the single row diamond perlee bangle but she said she would prefer the signature.  Then she smiled and said I would be in for a wait as it is backordered in the size small!  You  have a gorgeous collection, I love what you have as well.  
My SA put me on the list for the signature- it seems just about everything is on backorder these days!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> I think the pave perlee studs would be beautiful with the carnelian and pave BTF ring! I actually fell in love with the malachite and pave ring version, but my SA told me not to purchase it because the malachite would be ruined in a ring with hand-washing. The carnelian and pave would be a good one to consider, and the value is quite incredible actually.


That was my hesitation with the malachite and pave BTF finger! I am all about malachite but not so much in a ring or bracelet because for me those are harder prices to maintain. The carnelian on the other hand I am assuming will be easier maintenance wise. And oh yes, the price is super attractive as compared to other BTF rings. I have some years to mull over this because I still have quite a few pieces to get off my wishlist! Darn VCA …just when you think you are done, your eyes chance upon something spectacular!


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> That was my hesitation with the malachite and pave BTF finger! I am all about malachite but not so much in a ring or bracelet because for me those are harder prices to maintain. The carnelian on the other hand I am assuming will be easier maintenance wise. And oh yes, the price is super attractive as compared to other BTF rings. I have some years to mull over this because I still have quite a few pieces to get off my wishlist! Darn VCA …just when you think you are done, your eyes chance upon something spectacular!


I agree with you on every point  I also love when I find something a little less popular that I love. It is like a treasure hunt!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> I agree with you on every point  I also love when I find something a little less popular that I love. It is like a treasure hunt!


Totally! #trouble


----------



## lolakitten

First time posting in this thread 
Out for a walk with the kiddos and Perlee signature


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> I love the perlee diamond studs. I have been told by so many people that they are not a great value, but I think they are gorgeous. They would be beautiful with the perlee pave and malachite between the finger ring


I think they're stunning. I've always liked these earrings, and they would be great for everyday use.


----------



## Happyish

Question--for those of you with both yellow gold and white gold pieces, what watch do you use and do you mix metals? For instance, if you're wearing WG jewelry, would you switch to a WG watch or wear a YG watch, or change and vice versa . . . Until recently I had all yellow gold, but now with a few pieces in white gold, I'm wondering if I need to think about adding a WG watch so everything's consistent? 
Would love to hear everyone's two cents!


----------



## may3545

Happyish said:


> Question--for those of you with both yellow gold and white gold pieces, what watch do you use and do you mix metals? For instance, if you're wearing WG jewelry, would you switch to a WG watch or wear a YG watch, or change and vice versa . . . Until recently I had all yellow gold, but now with a few pieces in white gold, I'm wondering if I need to think about adding a WG watch so everything's consistent?
> Would love to hear everyone's two cents!


I wear a stainless steel and rose gold Cartier most of the time, and occasionally a stainless steel and YG Rolex, so the two tones work with most jewelry. I've been wearing my Hermes Apple watch with the bright orange strap now to track my workouts and activity, so it clashes with everything!


----------



## DS2006

sbelle said:


> One issue I had with my fleurettes , that may not be a problem for you ,  is the la pousette backs.    I had such trouble with them !   My original posts were very short and that combined with the la pousette backs made it so I had a very hard time taking the earrings off!  VCA replaced the original posts with longer posts and after much prodding gave me a different back for them .  So if you do have any issues, that is an option.



YES! I recently sent in my turquoise perlee earrings because I could hardly get them on with short posts and those awful la pousette backs!!! They actually didn't change the posts but they did change the backs to large regular butterfly backs! Now I can actually wear them! From here on out, if I buy any earrings that have la pousette backs, I am having them changed before they send them to me!


----------



## chiaoapple

Happyish said:


> Question--for those of you with both yellow gold and white gold pieces, what watch do you use and do you mix metals? For instance, if you're wearing WG jewelry, would you switch to a WG watch or wear a YG watch, or change and vice versa . . . Until recently I had all yellow gold, but now with a few pieces in white gold, I'm wondering if I need to think about adding a WG watch so everything's consistent?
> Would love to hear everyone's two cents!


Oooo l love this question because I love watches! My own habit is that if I am wearing all WG or all YG jewellery, I would definitely match my watch metal accordingly. The exception is when I wear RG, I would do RG or WG/steel watch, but never YG.
A shortcut to all this would be wearing a two tone watch


----------



## nycmamaofone

Not an action shot per se, but I just wanted to share my small but complete Frivole collection.


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> Not an action shot per se, but I just wanted to share my small but complete Frivole collection.


So sparkly!  Love matchy matchy set!  Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> Not an action shot per se, but I just wanted to share my small but complete Frivole collection.


Love it! Many congrats on completing your set!


----------



## nycmamaofone

BigAkoya said:


> So sparkly!  Love matchy matchy set!  Congratulations!


Aww thanks so much!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

eternallove4bag said:


> Love it! Many congrats on completing your set!


Thank you! I’m so glad I was able to finally add these items to my collection.


----------



## hjspell

My Alhambra watch


----------



## nicole0612

hjspell said:


> My Alhambra watch


I think this is one of the hidden beauties in the Alhambra line. I recently discovered this watch browsing through the website, and I think it is so stunning! Is it practical to use as a watch, or do you wear it more as jewelry?


----------



## hjspell

nicole0612 said:


> I think this is one of the hidden beauties in the Alhambra line. I recently discovered this watch browsing through the website, and I think it is so stunning! Is it practical to use as a watch, or do you wear it more as jewelry?


 
Thank you! I had to get the watch bc love onyx 
Unfortunately, this watch is definitely not practical to use. I do not wear it everyday and I wear it as jewelry


----------



## couturequeen

Happyish said:


> Question--for those of you with both yellow gold and white gold pieces, what watch do you use and do you mix metals?


I am not yet into mixing metals so I only wear watches with WG pieces since I don’t  have a RG or YG watch yet. I don’t mind because I love watches and want to add them eventually. I like having a variety to pick from.


----------



## Happyish

hjspell said:


> Thank you! I had to get the watch bc love onyx
> Unfortunately, this watch is definitely not practical to use. I do not wear it everyday and I wear it as jewelry


I'm curious. Why do you say it's not practical? Would love any insight you have to offer.


----------



## chiaoapple

hjspell said:


> My Alhambra watch


Very striking in all onyx!


----------



## hjspell

Happyish said:


> I'm curious. Why do you say it's not practical? Would love any insight you have to offer.


Too heavy. Almost heavy as daytona.


----------



## hjspell

Not in action...but some of my alhambra collection.
I am hesitant between 1 motif guilloché or 1 motif magic siz WG MOP.


----------



## DS2006

hjspell said:


> Not in action...but some of my alhambra collection.
> I am hesitant between 1 motif guilloché or 1 motif magic siz WG MOP.


Beautiful collection! Is your mop bracelet wg? If so, it would be nice to have the magic pendant. I am considering that piece, also.  Are you speaking of a vintage size guilloche pendant or Magic?  You could likely use both of these in your collection if you have MOP and yellow gold pieces.


----------



## hjspell

DS2006 said:


> Beautiful collection! Is your mop bracelet wg? If so, it would be nice to have the magic pendant. I am considering that piece, also.  Are you speaking of a vintage size guilloche pendant or Magic?  You could likely use both of these in your collection if you have MOP and yellow gold pieces.


 MOP bracelet is in YG. I am hesitant between guilloche in vintage style or Mop in magic size in WG  i want to add new style!  Majority of my pieces are in yellow gold


----------



## DS2006

hjspell said:


> MOP bracelet is in YG. I am hesitant between guilloche in vintage style or Mop in magic size in WG  i want to add new style!  Majority of my pieces are in yellow gold


My thought was to get the long Magic pendant in YG if your bracelet was yg. It looks so pretty doubled, too!  I have more white metals and that's why I was going to get the short WG MOP Magic pendant, but it is very pretty in white gold.  I like the Magic size pendants, so I'd probably choose a Magic MOP pendant next (in whichever metal you prefer) since you already have a vintage malachite pendant and onyx ten motif necklace.  I don't think there's a wrong choice either way, though!


----------



## TankerToad

may3545 said:


> I wear a stainless steel and rose gold Cartier most of the time, and occasionally a stainless steel and YG Rolex, so the two tones work with most jewelry. I've been wearing my Hermes Apple watch with the bright orange strap now to track my workouts and activity, so it clashes with everything!


My favorite quote from one of my kids
If it matches with nothing then it matches with everything !
(“If it goes with nothing - it goes with everything “)
I also haven’t taken off my Hermès Apple Watch since I bought it during the pandemic.
My other jewelry is just going to have to get used to that !!


----------



## 880

may3545 said:


> I wear a stainless steel and rose gold Cartier most of the time, and occasionally a stainless steel and YG Rolex, so the two tones work with most jewelry. I've been wearing my Hermes Apple watch with the bright orange strap now to track my workouts and activity, so it clashes with everything!


@Happyish, ITA with @may3545 and @TankerToad. I also clash with everything. for some reason I prefer wg or SS in watches but have recently acquired more RG or yg jewelry. While I do have a two tone men’s sized tank francaise from long ago, I dislike mixing metals in one piece, so I don’t wear it. I also found that my yg Rolex from my GM too blingy and conservative bc it was size 28 jubilee band ( I like either mini or big watches, and, in Rolex, I prefer an oyster link)

So, I currently wear DH hand me down watches (either a wg Breguet tonneau or a JLC power reserve reverso), or my GMs mini Gerard perrigeaux WG leopard embossed  watch. I did try to find a VCA or Verdura watch that worked (but I didn’t like the plain face of the Verdura double curb bracelet watch or the way VCA integrated  the watch band into its watch). I saw an oversized oval Breguet princess di Napoli oval, but in general prefer their men’s watches). I also briefly flirted with a Dior gran bal watch with oscillating peacock feathers that did have a gold touch in the face center. And, I just visited the new Vacheron Constantine flagship and saw a lot of Diamond bezel watches (but I’m not a diamond bezel person). I did see a VC watch called the 1921 (offset drivers watch) that did not appear to be for sale though I didn’t tell the SM that I was seriously interested bc well, I wasn’t.  If I were to do a Diamond bezel, my mom has piaget Diamond bezel watches in wg and yg that I can try). . Hermes has a speciality material plus ceramic watch on a rubber strap called the H08 that DH and I both like, but it’s definitely super casual.

But,  I’m currently thinking of an ALange night sky Saxonia thin or an ALange wg black faced type 1 moon phase.  (DH and I adore ALange)Either watch will clash with my jewelry, but you like what you like. . .My ALange SM, who has impeccable taste and loves to match metals, has given up with that particular issue

agree with @EpiFanatic below re not wanting to mix metals on each arm 

@Happyish , thank you for your kind words below!  @DR2014, thank you for your compliments! @Cool Breeze, Hope you are enjoying your stunning Bulgari Serpenti Bracelet ! Hugs


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> Question--for those of you with both yellow gold and white gold pieces, what watch do you use and do you mix metals? For instance, if you're wearing WG jewelry, would you switch to a WG watch or wear a YG watch, or change and vice versa . . . Until recently I had all yellow gold, but now with a few pieces in white gold, I'm wondering if I need to think about adding a WG watch so everything's consistent?
> Would love to hear everyone's two cents!


Such an interesting question because I don't think there are rules, just what one prefers.  My ering is platinum so I prefer to stick with all white metals for my left arm.  Currently I am wearing a two tone Rolex, YG and SS but I would much prefer a WG/SS Rolex (waiting...).  On my right arm, either all YG or WG.  So I guess I prefer not to mix metals on the same arm.  But I've seen so many beautiful mixed metal looks.  Go with what you feels most comfortable to you.


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> @Happyish, ITA with @may3545 and @TankerToad. I also clash with everything. for some reason I prefer wg or SS in watches but have recently acquired more RG or yg jewelry. While I do have a two tone men’s sized tank francaise from long ago, I dislike mixing metals in one piece, so I don’t wear it. I also found that my yg Rolex from my GM too blingy and conservative bc it was size 28 jubilee band ( I like either mini or big watches, and, in Rolex, I prefer an oyster link)
> 
> So, I currently wear DH hand me down watches (either a wg Breguet tonneau or a JLC power reserve reverso), or my GMs mini Gerard perrigeaux WG leopard embossed  watch. I did try to find a VCA or Verdura watch that worked (but I didn’t like the faces and preferred the Breguet yg oversized princess oval). I also briefly flirted with a Dior gran bal watch with oscillating peacock feathers that did have a gold touch in the face center. And, I just visited the new Vacheron Constantine flagship and saw a lot of Diamond bezel watches (but I’m not a diamond bezel person). I did see a watch called the 1921 (offset drivers watch) that did not appear to be for sale though I didn’t tell the SM that I was seriously interested bc well, I wasn’t.  if I were to do a Diamond bezel, my mom has piaget Diamond bezel watches in wg and yg that I can try). But,  I’m currently thinking of an ALange night sky Saxonia thin or an ALange wg black faced type 1 moon phase. (DH and I adore ALange)Either watch will clash with my jewelry, but you like what you like. . .My ALange SM, who has impeccable taste and loves to match metals, has given up with that particular issue


Thank you for the detailed response. One of my favorite watches is a Breguet. The A. Lange are stunning too. In fact, there are a lot of elegant/stunning watches out there, aside from the troika: Cartier/Rolex/Patek, and it's fun hearing about/learing about them.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Such an interesting question because I don't think there are rules, just what one prefers.  My ering is platinum so I prefer to stick with all white metals for my left arm.  Currently I am wearing a two tone Rolex, YG and SS but I would much prefer a WG/SS Rolex (waiting...).  On my right arm, either all YG or WG.  So I guess I prefer not to mix metals on the same arm.  But I've seen so many beautiful mixed metal looks.  Go with what you feels most comfortable to you.


I'm a big Rolex fan and I think a SS watch would look great with all your WG. 
I wear the Rolex SS Daytona, white dial.  My ering is platinum.


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> @Happyish, ITA with @may3545 and @TankerToad. I also clash with everything. for some reason I prefer wg or SS in watches but have recently acquired more RG or yg jewelry. While I do have a two tone men’s sized tank francaise from long ago, I dislike mixing metals in one piece, so I don’t wear it. I also found that my yg Rolex from my GM too blingy and conservative bc it was size 28 jubilee band ( I like either mini or big watches, and, in Rolex, I prefer an oyster link)
> 
> So, I currently wear DH hand me down watches (either a wg Breguet tonneau or a JLC power reserve reverso), or my GMs mini Gerard perrigeaux WG leopard embossed  watch. I did try to find a VCA or Verdura watch that worked (but I didn’t like the faces and preferred the Breguet yg oversized princess oval). I also briefly flirted with a Dior gran bal watch with oscillating peacock feathers that did have a gold touch in the face center. And, I just visited the new Vacheron Constantine flagship and saw a lot of Diamond bezel watches (but I’m not a diamond bezel person). I did see a watch called the 1921 (offset drivers watch) that did not appear to be for sale though I didn’t tell the SM that I was seriously interested bc well, I wasn’t.  if I were to do a Diamond bezel, my mom has piaget Diamond bezel watches in wg and yg that I can try). *But,  I’m currently thinking of an ALange night sky Saxonia thin or an ALange wg black faced type 1 moon phase. (DH and I adore ALange)Either watch will clash with my jewelry, but you like what you like.* . .My ALange SM, who has impeccable taste and loves to match metals, has given up with that particular issue
> 
> agree with @EpiFanatic below re not wanting to mix metals on each arm


Another reason why I adore your style! - ALange Saxonia, rose gold case/white MOP face, white alligator strap is my dream watch.  Maybe one day!!


----------



## needmorebags7

First VCA piece and I’m in love!


----------



## BigAkoya

needmorebags7 said:


> First VCA piece and I’m in love!


Congratulations on your first VCA piece!  It’s so pretty on you, and the color is lovely.  I am guessing you are now planning your next VCA piece!   

Congrats again!


----------



## needmorebags7

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations on your first VCA piece!  It’s so pretty on you, and the color is lovely.  I am guessing you are now planning your next VCA piece!
> 
> Congrats again!


Thank you so much!! Haha, you guessed it, I am already eying the matching necklace and either the Sweet Alhambra or the Vintage Alhambra black onyx earrings. I’m hooked!


----------



## eternallove4bag

needmorebags7 said:


> First VCA piece and I’m in love!


Many congrats on your first piece! Be ready for the slippery slope ahead


----------



## jenayb

Happyish said:


> Question--for those of you with both yellow gold and white gold pieces, what watch do you use and do you mix metals? For instance, if you're wearing WG jewelry, would you switch to a WG watch or wear a YG watch, or change and vice versa . . . Until recently I had all yellow gold, but now with a few pieces in white gold, I'm wondering if I need to think about adding a WG watch so everything's consistent?
> Would love to hear everyone's two cents!



I mix daily and if I wear a watch, it is typically a Rolex that is WG/RG. But I honestly think that any watch could work if you are mixing anyway.


----------



## sbelle

Yg small pave Cosmos

I am a big believer in incorporating your diamonds into everyday wear, but I don’t with these.   They are pretty blingy irl.


----------



## thundercloud

Daily left arm stack: RG sweet & RG JUC. I like the contrast between dainty/not so dainty & more feminine vs. modern/edgy. My sisters & I got matching sweets, so it's the first VCA piece for all of us.


----------



## Happyish

sbelle said:


> Yg small pave Cosmos
> 
> I am a big believer in incorporating your diamonds into everyday wear, but I don’t with these.   They are pretty blingy irl.
> 
> View attachment 5121695


Blingy and beautiful. 
I always marvel at the amount that is spent on "high jewelry," which generally can only be worn on a handful occasions. If I'm going to spend a bundle, I want to make sure it's something I can wear everyday. Of course, it depends on your comfort level, and what else you have. I just think these are incredibly beautiful and it's a shame to save them . . .


----------



## thundercloud

Better "in action" shot


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Finally picked up my earrings! I always wanted them to go with my onyx pendant and now I have my everyday set. It’s not easy to capture the beauty of the MOP…


----------



## BigAkoya

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Finally picked up my earrings! I always wanted them to go with my onyx pendant and now I have my everyday set. It’s not easy to capture the beauty of the MOP…
> 
> View attachment 5122363


Congratulations!  Photo please of your beautiful set if you don’t mind.


----------



## 911snowball

I don't hesitate to bling even when wearing the most casual separates! Heck, at my age I think I am entitled to go a little overboard!
Think of the eccentric
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Shirley McLaine character in Steel Magnolias- wearing her pearls and diamonds with overalls!


----------



## TankerToad

This. 100%.


----------



## floridamama

911snowball said:


> I don't hesitate to bling even when wearing the most casual separates! Heck, at my age I think I am entitled to go a little overboard!
> Think of the eccentric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley McLaine character in Steel Magnolias- wearing her pearls and diamonds with overalls!


I love the color of your watch strap! Would love a better pic if you wouldn’t mind


----------



## lolakitten

911snowball said:


> I don't hesitate to bling even when wearing the most casual separates! Heck, at my age I think I am entitled to go a little overboard!
> Think of the eccentric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley McLaine character in Steel Magnolias- wearing her pearls and diamonds with overalls!


I love your sweater, super cute!


----------



## XCCX

911snowball said:


> I don't hesitate to bling even when wearing the most casual separates! Heck, at my age I think I am entitled to go a little overboard!
> Think of the eccentric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley McLaine character in Steel Magnolias- wearing her pearls and diamonds with overalls!


Yes! You do you! Looking gorgeous!


----------



## chiaoapple

Trying out a couple new combinations for the first time: lucky bracelet worn as a necklace + magic malachite pendant, YG Perlee five row + single row. It‘s fun to experiment with VCA


----------



## 911snowball

Oh I love this bracelet/pendant combination- the compliment each other beautifully.  Your eye is drawn to the various shapes  as it holds your attention and makes you appreciate the flow and uniqueness of each design.  The bracelets on the wrist enhance, but don't detract from the focus on the neck.  You are very  clever!


----------



## DS2006

chiaoapple said:


> Trying out a couple new combinations for the first time: lucky bracelet worn as a necklace + magic malachite pendant, YG Perlee five row + single row. It‘s fun to experiment with VCA
> View attachment 5123389


Beautiful combination!  That Perlee 5 row bangle is really pretty on!


----------



## 911snowball

DS, I agree on the bangle. I had initially dismissed this piece as too generic  but the more I see it on , the more I like it- really adds
a nice finish to a look. Very elegant.  chiaoapple, do you reach for it often?


----------



## eternallove4bag

911snowball said:


> I don't hesitate to bling even when wearing the most casual separates! Heck, at my age I think I am entitled to go a little overboard!
> Think of the eccentric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley McLaine character in Steel Magnolias- wearing her pearls and diamonds with overalls!


You have the best kinda attitude


----------



## eternallove4bag

I guess I have a thing for rings…one non-VCA photobomber sneaked into the picture


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> I guess I have a thing for rings…one non-VCA photobomber sneaked into the picture
> View attachment 5123891


Ohhhh there is that two butterfly!!! What a collection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Ohhhh there is that two butterfly!!! What a collection!


Thank you so much! I am so in love with the BTF rings right now! And the two butterfly doesn’t disappoint!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I guess I have a thing for rings…one non-VCA photobomber sneaked into the picture
> View attachment 5123891


Love your photo!  Is that a yellow diamond?  i was just at Tiffany thinking I might like a yellow diamond ring to wear on my right hand, not as my engagement ring.  They all looked "engagement ring-ish" though probably due to the setting.    
Is that your engagement ring or do you wear that on your right hand?  It's lovely.


----------



## EpiFanatic

911snowball said:


> I don't hesitate to bling even when wearing the most casual separates! Heck, at my age I think I am entitled to go a little overboard!
> Think of the eccentric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley McLaine character in Steel Magnolias- wearing her pearls and diamonds with overalls!


Yes, you're right!  Weezer would totally rock her bling digging in the dirt.


----------



## missie1

chiaoapple said:


> Trying out a couple new combinations for the first time: lucky bracelet worn as a necklace + magic malachite pendant, YG Perlee five row + single row. It‘s fun to experiment with VCA
> View attachment 5123389


Love this


----------



## rosebean

chiaoapple said:


> Trying out a couple new combinations for the first time: lucky bracelet worn as a necklace + magic malachite pendant, YG Perlee five row + single row. It‘s fun to experiment with VCA
> View attachment 5123389


very beautiful and creative.  it's fun to play with your pieces!


----------



## chiaoapple

911snowball said:


> Oh I love this bracelet/pendant combination- the compliment each other beautifully.  Your eye is drawn to the various shapes  as it holds your attention and makes you appreciate the flow and uniqueness of each design.  The bracelets on the wrist enhance, but don't detract from the focus on the neck.  You are very  clever!


Thanks so much, I tried on a couple different combos such as with the malachite ten motif but liked this the best 



911snowball said:


> DS, I agree on the bangle. I had initially dismissed this piece as too generic  but the more I see it on , the more I like it- really adds
> a nice finish to a look. Very elegant.  chiaoapple, do you reach for it often?


I was drawn to the five row the first time I tried it on and purchased on the spot. I really like how rich and mellow the gold looks in dimmer light, but then the perlee beads quite sparkle under bright lights. I think it’s a good piece that stands out but doesn’t communicate a brand (unless you are in the know), and wear it fairly regularly.


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you chiaoapple for your thoughts on the five row.  Next time I am at  my boutique, I am going to try it on!


----------



## sbelle

chiaoapple said:


> I was drawn to the five row the first time I tried it on and purchased on the spot. I really like how rich and mellow the gold looks in dimmer light, but then the perlee beads quite sparkle under bright lights. I think it’s a good piece that stands out but doesn’t communicate a brand (unless you are in the know), and wear it fairly regularly.






911snowball said:


> Thank you chiaoapple for your thoughts on the five row.  Next time I am at  my boutique, I am going to try it on!



I’ve mentioned before that I am not really a bracelet person , but this is the one VCA bracelet I own.   Like you , chiaoapple , I tried it on and purchased it on the spot!  ❤

In 2017 when this bracelet was first released there was some forum discussion about how generic the bracelet looked and how it didn’t really look like VCA. However, the design is taken from VCA’s history.

This is from a forum post that includes information VCA published with the bracelet’s release.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Love your photo!  Is that a yellow diamond?  i was just at Tiffany thinking I might like a yellow diamond ring to wear on my right hand, not as my engagement ring.  They all looked "engagement ring-ish" though probably due to the setting.
> Is that your engagement ring or do you wear that on your right hand?  It's lovely.


Thank you so much! Yes that’s the yellow diamond. I call it a ‘thank you/milestone’ ring because hubby surprised me with it for a major promotion he got at work… I have been actually wearing it as an engagement ring on my left hand since my original is stuck in another country (long story!)


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> Blingy and beautiful.
> I always marvel at the amount that is spent on "high jewelry," which generally can only be worn on a handful occasions. If I'm going to spend a bundle, I want to make sure it's something I can wear everyday. Of course, it depends on your comfort level, and what else you have. I just think these are incredibly beautiful and it's a shame to save them . . .


@sbelle, i love your taste (the gold bracelet and the pave cosmos and your other earrings) and i agree with @Happyish and with @911snowball that, at our age (or any age) you should wear the gorgeous pave cosmos whenever you like. . .with jeans, overalls, shorts! @BigAkoya  once wrote that these are essentially flower motifs and can be worn with casual clothing  (though i believe she was talking about the Alhambra collection, and not necessarily pave lol)


----------



## XCCX

Today’s stack


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> @sbelle, i love your taste (the gold bracelet and the pave cosmos and your other earrings) and i agree with @Happyish and with @911snowball that, at our age (or any age) you should wear the gorgeous pave cosmos whenever you like. . .with jeans, overalls, shorts! @BigAkoya  once wrote that these are essentially flower motifs and can be worn with casual clothing  (though i believe she was talking about the Alhambra collection, and not necessarily pave lol)


Totally agree with wearing bling any time. 
I don't differentiate bling value to casual or dressy.  Jewelry is all the same to me.  I wear Alhambra, Lotus, Frivole, diamonds, pearls, emeralds, rubies, sapphires all the same.  The same bling I wear for work, I wear with shorts. 

So yes... I wear Lotus and Frivole with shorts.  I really try to take the value out of jewelry.  I honestly think if we start worshipping our jewelry, it takes the fun out of wearing it, like we are not worthy of the piece. And yes, Lotus and Frivole pieces at its core are nothing more than flower jewelry which you see everywhere.  Alhambra is just a quatrafoil/four-leaf clover.  

I also think we see so many photos of ladies wearing VCA in nice outfits, it makes it look like VCA is only appropriate for dress up.  For me, aside from wearing stiff suits during business hours, when I am not working, I am super casual. It's skinny jeans or skinny Bermuda shorts for me!  I think my SA has only ever seen me in striped tops and skinny shorts.   

So yes.. I would encourage everyone to wear VCA all the time.  There is no time like the present.  Why spend all this money on nice bling to have it sit in a jewelry box at home?  Saving it for those "special events" are too far and few. 

I want to share my thoughts and hope they might help.


----------



## Changeitup

Completely agree with everyone above that life is short and jewelry is to be enjoyed thoroughly and often. Wearing hi and low together makes for an interesting look. Diamonds and jeans, pearls and cotton dresses, macaroni necklace made with love by your child with a designer bikini. Old rules like “earrings that dangle are not for day” and all such nonsense is 1950’s thinking. 
Rules - schmools! Everyone should sparkle and shine every day in their own way. Love seeing all the VCA in action.


----------



## 911snowball

sbelle, thank you for sharing that info on the bracelet!  Very interesting and recommendations by fellow TPF members carry great weight with me. Someone on one of the VCA threads shared a wonderful saying-  "Jewelry Shrinks" SO TRUE!  As I am getting older, I  no longer wear any of my 5 motif bracelets- they somehow don't seem right for me anymore. I have been turning to my VCA bangles instead and this discussion is very timely for me as I need a workhorse bracelet like the five row.  I find these threads full of great assistance- thank you ladies!


----------



## Happyish

911snowball said:


> sbelle, thank you for sharing that info on the bracelet!  Very interesting and recommendations by fellow TPF members carry great weight with me. Someone on one of the VCA threads shared a wonderful saying-  "Jewelry Shrinks" SO TRUE!  As I am getting older, I  no longer wear any of my 5 motif bracelets- they somehow don't seem right for me anymore. I have been turning to my VCA bangles instead and this discussion is very timely for me as I need a workhorse bracelet like the five row.  I find these threads full of great assistance- thank you ladies!


That was me, and that's what my mother would always say when making a choice. One never thinks so at the time, but we do outgrow jewelry. I'm now rehoming various items and buying bigger and better. The 5-row perlee is a wonderful bracelet, elegant yet wonderful for everyday. I have it and it's very user-friendly. It's great as a stand-alone bracelet or combined with other items.


----------



## cartierloverjs

Happyish said:


> That was me, and that's what my mother would always say when making a choice. One never thinks so at the time, but we do outgrow jewelry. I'm now rehoming various items and buying bigger and better. The 5-row perlee is a wonderful bracelet, elegant yet wonderful for everyday. I have it and it's very user-friendly. It's great as a stand-alone bracelet or combined with other items.


Lately I often tell myself when it comes to jewelry: go big, or go home!


----------



## 880

I think bigger VCA makes my butt look smaller


----------



## missie1

Got new RG Cartier Balloon Bleu last month. One of my new bands finally came in so I snapped few pics with my bracelets.  I am loving how they look together now that band is different.    I’m planning to wear watch by itself and bracelets on other arm.


----------



## Anabunny

I have already outgrown the VCA pieces I purchased less than a year ago. But luckily those can be relocated easily without too much loss. I also realized that I should probably have experimented and find out about what I really prefer before going on a shopping spree, but one can never foresee the learning process.


----------



## 911snowball

The color of that band is just dreamy missie! - really showcases the watch.


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> Totally agree with wearing bling any time.
> I don't differentiate bling value to casual or dressy.  Jewelry is all the same to me.  I wear Alhambra, Lotus, Frivole, diamonds, pearls, emeralds, rubies, sapphires all the same.  The same bling I wear for work, I wear with shorts.
> 
> So yes... I wear Lotus and Frivole with shorts.  I really try to take the value out of jewelry.  I honestly think if we start worshipping our jewelry, it takes the fun out of wearing it, like we are not worthy of the piece. And yes, Lotus and Frivole pieces at its core are nothing more than flower jewelry which you see everywhere.  Alhambra is just a quatrafoil/four-leaf clover.
> 
> I also think we see so many photos of ladies wearing VCA in nice outfits, it makes it look like VCA is only appropriate for dress up.  For me, aside from wearing stiff suits during business hours, when I am not working, I am super casual. It's skinny jeans or skinny Bermuda shorts for me!  I think my SA has only ever seen me in striped tops and skinny shorts.
> 
> So yes.. I would encourage everyone to wear VCA all the time.  There is no time like the present.  Why spend all this money on nice bling to have it sit in a jewelry box at home?  Saving it for those "special events" are too far and few.
> 
> I want to share my thoughts and hope they might help.


ITA, well said!
In the summer (when I’m not at work) I live in super casual cotton dresses and T-shirt/shorts paired with my sparkliest jewelery!
I actually prefer it to fancy dress…


----------



## missie1

911snowball said:


> The color of that band is just dreamy missie! - really showcases the watch.


Thanks I’m so loving it


----------



## 911snowball

Today was Lotus day


----------



## BlingItOn

Got to bring my earrings home yesterday!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Also tried on this ring. I have tried the larger Frivole BTF ring previously (the pave as well as the mirror finish), but wasn’t crazy about how it looked on me. This smaller model is dainty but felt fabulous! Looking forward to purchasing it in the future.


----------



## 911snowball

Congratulations on your  earrings BlingItOn!  I hope they bring you much joy when you wear them.  I have the very similar Socrates ring in wg pave (the only BTF ring I own) and I highly recommend.  It is a lovely, wearable size for everyday.


----------



## BigAkoya

This is a bit off topic, so I hope the mods don't kick me off.  But.. I did see this ad on my TPF ad banner, so maybe it's okay!  

So excited to see them, and I want to share... 
Here are my beloved J Brand skinny white Bermuda shorts and they are on sale! 50% off!
J Brand 811 Denim Bermuda Shorts in Blanc | Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com) 

I love them, and have a billion pairs of these shorts (well, not quite a billion, 11 pairs... hmm, do I need some extras  ).  They are super slimming.  The model is wearing them with high heels, but I wear mine with a striped tee, and either Chanel ballet flats or the Chanel espadrilles for summer.  They also look great with the sneaker look as in the photo below. Throw on some VCA bling, and you're set to go!

Anyway, I wanted to share in case anyone might be interested.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> This is a bit off topic, so I hope the mods don't kick me off.  But.. I did see this ad on my TPF ad banner, so maybe it's okay!
> 
> So excited to see them, and I want to share...
> Here are my beloved J Brand skinny white Bermuda shorts and they are on sale! 50% off!
> J Brand 811 Denim Bermuda Shorts in Blanc | Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com)
> 
> I love them, and have a billion pairs of these shorts (well, not quite a billion, 11 pairs... hmm, do I need some extras  ).  They are super slimming.  The model is wearing them with high heels, but I wear mine with a striped tee, and either Chanel ballet flats or the Chanel espadrilles for summer.  They also look great with the sneaker look as in the photo below. Throw on some VCA bling, and you're set to go!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share in case anyone might be interested.
> 
> View attachment 5125752


OMG, I had no idea these shorts are back!  Takes me straight back to highschool.  Thanks for sharing.  Going to cut my skinny jeans now...


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> OMG, I had no idea these shorts are back!  Takes me straight back to highschool.  Thanks for sharing.  Going to cut my skinny jeans now...


Exactly!  Love the fact they are back and skinny too!  Actually, I did that with a pair of red skinny jeans.  I wanted a pair of red skinny Bermuda shorts to do a French striped top/red skinny bottom theme, but I could not find a brand I liked that had red shorts.  So, I bought red skinny jeans and cut them off! 

Also, if you're not into the skinny Bermuda jean shorts look, Vince has a nice pair.  Just google Bermuda shorts and you'll get tons of options!
Vince Coin Pocket Bermuda Shorts | Bloomingdale's (bloomingdales.com)


----------



## innerpeace85

Frivole large YG earrings! @nycmamaofone Thanks for helping me this pic after 9 months search!


----------



## XCCX

innerpeace85 said:


> Frivole large YG earrings! @nycmamaofone Thanks for helping me this pic after 9 months search!
> 
> View attachment 5126359


So beautiful!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

innerpeace85 said:


> Frivole large YG earrings! @nycmamaofone Thanks for helping me this pic after 9 months search!
> 
> View attachment 5126359


Looks amazing on you!


----------



## innerpeace85

innerpeace85 said:


> Frivole large YG earrings! @nycmamaofone Thanks for helping me this pic after 9 months search!
> 
> View attachment 5126359


Darn autocorrect! I meant to say thanks for helping me get this piece.


----------



## Lien

Taxi ride into town:


----------



## south-of-france

Lien said:


> Getting ready to go out:
> 
> View attachment 5109477
> 
> 
> 
> At the physio's clinic:
> 
> View attachment 5110538


So beautiful!  
As a complete VCA newbie, is the turquoise bracelet available in store? I’ve read turquoise is hard to obtain. Thank you.


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> Frivole large YG earrings! @nycmamaofone Thanks for helping me this pic after 9 months search!
> 
> View attachment 5126359


Glad you got these.  They look beautiful on you!  Perfect!


----------



## 880

innerpeace85 said:


> Frivole large YG earrings! @nycmamaofone Thanks for helping me this pic after 9 months search!
> 
> View attachment 5126359


Congrats! they are stunning on you!
@BigAkoya, thank you for the link! I love your style! And whew, like @EpiFanatic, they take me back to HS too!
@Lien, your jewelry ensemble is beautiful on you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

south-of-france said:


> So beautiful!
> As a complete VCA newbie, is the turquoise bracelet available in store? I’ve read turquoise is hard to obtain. Thank you.


They’re not produced anymore. (Unless maybe you’re royalty.  LOL and maybe not even then.). You may find some on the preloved market but you’d have to trust the reseller, and they are usually at least 3x the retail, if there is such a thing as retail as they haven’t been offered for…how many years?


----------



## liza213

First VCA bracelet love it


----------



## Lien

EpiFanatic said:


> They’re not produced anymore. (Unless maybe you’re royalty.  LOL and maybe not even then.). You may find some on the preloved market but you’d have to trust the reseller, and they are usually at least 3x the retail, if there is such a thing as retail as they haven’t been offered for…how many years?



@south-of-france , what she said.  It's really a shame that turquoise is no longer being offered by VCA.  It's a really lovely and eye catching colour, brightens up any outfit.


----------



## south-of-france

EpiFanatic said:


> They’re not produced anymore. (Unless maybe you’re royalty.  LOL and maybe not even then.). You may find some on the preloved market but you’d have to trust the reseller, and they are usually at least 3x the retail, if there is such a thing as retail as they haven’t been offered for…how many years?





Lien said:


> @south-of-france , what she said.  It's really a shame that turquoise is no longer being offered by VCA.  It's a really lovely and eye catching colour, brightens up any outfit.



Thank you both very much. Turquoise is my favorite color. There’s still the little butterfly available on the website (?), but I find I prefer more statement pieces as I get older. Purchasing pre-loved would seem high risk especially if you’re not yet familiar with VCA. I’ll visit a boutique probably in Zurich or Paris soon. I hope the SAs as nice there as with Cartier


----------



## Lien

My fave ring and fave pendant:


----------



## SugarMama

Enjoying a moms only brunch date this past weekend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Lien said:


> My fave ring and fave pendant:
> 
> View attachment 5128417


Wow, these pieces look as though they were made for you.  So beautiful.


----------



## TankerToad

Lien said:


> My fave ring and fave pendant:
> 
> View attachment 5128417


Wow!!!


----------



## 880

Lien said:


> My fave ring and fave pendant:
> 
> View attachment 5128417


These are amazingly beautiful on you!  I love your taste!

@SugarMama, your pic looks like so much fun and happiness! Love your bracelet and your manicure!


----------



## Anabunny

Lien said:


> My fave ring and fave pendant:
> 
> View attachment 5128417


I love that pendant! How often do you wear yours? I’ve been thinking about getting it but was afraid that it’s too loud. Would love to know your experience with it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Frivole large YG earrings! @nycmamaofone Thanks for helping me this pic after 9 months search!
> 
> View attachment 5126359


I LOVE these on you! Sigh! Stop converting me into an earrings lover woman


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> Taxi ride into town:
> 
> View attachment 5126886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126887


What a fab pairing! I love ur taste in jewelry!


----------



## eternallove4bag

SugarMama said:


> Enjoying a moms only brunch date this past weekend.
> View attachment 5128493


I wish I could join! Wrist game looking


----------



## Lien

Anabunny said:


> I love that pendant! How often do you wear yours? I’ve been thinking about getting it but was afraid that it’s too loud. Would love to know your experience with it.



Hahaha.  It's super LOUD!!  But that's the reason why I love it.  I am not into subtle, dainty jewellery.

I wear it almost every single day, or at least whenever I wear my WG & Pt jewellery.

What's the rest of your jewellery ensemble like?  I wouldn't pair it with say a pair of Sweet MOP earrings, though I do pair mine with diamond studs, which are substantially smaller but I love how comfy and easy to wear they are.  I sometimes wear my Lotus earrings too.


----------



## missie1

Anabunny said:


> I have already outgrown the VCA pieces I purchased less than a year ago. But luckily those can be relocated easily without too much loss. I also realized that I should probably have experimented and find out about what I really prefer before going on a shopping spree, but one can never foresee the learning process.


What pieces are you regretting


----------



## lolakitten

Lien said:


> Taxi ride into town:
> 
> View attachment 5126886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126887


Love love love those two bracelets together


----------



## Anabunny

Lien said:


> Hahaha.  It's super LOUD!!  But that's the reason why I love it.  I am not into subtle, dainty jewellery.
> 
> I wear it almost every single day, or at least whenever I wear my WG & Pt jewellery.
> 
> What's the rest of your jewellery ensemble like?  I wouldn't pair it with say a pair of Sweet MOP earrings, though I do pair mine with diamond studs, which are substantially smaller but I love how comfy and easy to wear they are.  I sometimes wear my Lotus earrings too.


That’s great to hear! The pendant does look like something you would wear all the time, the size and brilliance look great on you. It must feel so satisfying to have made the right choice!!!! I love giant pieces too. My favourites are the bigger volume ones in my collection, flowerlace earrings, lotus ring, 4 motif earrings. The more demure pieces like magic onyx earrings, two motif carnelian/TE earrings don’t make me feel too excited but I know why they are there. I tried on the magic pave pendant, I love it more than the one on the long chain, cause the shorter one seems more chic for me personally. I’m a little hesitant these days to pick up more Alhambra cause I have been feeling a little brand conscious when I wear them recently. When I see other ladies wear them, I like the look. Please convince me, I need that pendant, but I also need courage.


----------



## Anabunny

missie1 said:


> What pieces are you regretting


Magic onyx earrings, they disappear against my hair. I thought I was picking up a classic piece, and black does bring out the allure of gold, but it doesn’t brighten my face. And a little bit the carnelian/TE two motif I guess, too demure, but they are obviously VCA, so it’s not like I can really be subtle with these. When I wear them I see how they offer that polished classic feminine look, but I like things that are dramatic and brilliant.


----------



## Lien

Anabunny said:


> That’s great to hear! The pendant does look like something you would wear all the time, the size and brilliance look great on you. It must feel so satisfying to have made the right choice!!!! I love giant pieces too. My favourites are the bigger volume ones in my collection, flowerlace earrings, lotus ring, 4 motif earrings. The more demure pieces like magic onyx earrings, two motif carnelian/TE earrings don’t make me feel too excited but I know why they are there. I tried on the magic pave pendant, I love it more than the one on the long chain, cause the shorter one seems more chic for me personally. I’m a little hesitant these days to pick up more Alhambra cause I have been feeling a little brand conscious when I wear them recently. When I see other ladies wear them, I like the look. Please convince me, I need that pendant, but I also need courage.



OMG, I literally sat on this issue for YEARS!!  I intially tried on the Magic pave pendant on the long chain many many years ago and for some reason, I just kept hesitating.  I couldn't figure out why.  It clearly wasn't the cost, cuz I went on to acquire many other VCA pieces since I first tried it on.  I also kept going back to try it on, but still couldn't pull the trigger.

I then bought the grey MOP Magic pendant on the long chain and often wear/wore it doubled up.  Although I love it, I find it fiddly putting on the double chain (single long chain is too overwhelming on my 5' 1.5", 106lb small-boned frame).  The long chain doubled up still looks too thick and overwhelming.

Meanwhile, I kept thinking of the Magic pave pendant and just couldn't get it out of my mind.  I bought a few more Vintage pendants and found that they disappear on me and that I needed a magnifying glass to see one on me.  From afar, and I've seen other ladies adorning it, it looks like a Sweet - far too underwhelming.

Still couldn't get the Magic pave pendant out of my mind.  So, finally tried on the single chain Magic pave pendant and VOILA, it was LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!!  I put down a deposit on it, within seconds of it landing on my neckline.  It suits my loud, bubbly, cheerful personality to a t!!  I love it to bits!!  I find that it goes well with everything I wear, and really brightens up my face.

I say go for it!!  I also love my Lotus ring and would love Flowerlace earrings too.  It appears that we have very much the same taste.


----------



## Anabunny

Lien said:


> OMG, I literally sat on this issue for YEARS!!  I intially tried on the Magic pave pendant on the long chain many many years ago and for some reason, I just kept hesitating.  I couldn't figure out why.  It clearly wasn't the cost, cuz I went on to acquire many other VCA pieces since I first tried it on.  I also kept going back to try it on, but still couldn't pull the trigger.
> 
> I then bought the grey MOP Magic pendant on the long chain and often wear/wore it doubled up.  Although I love it, I found it fiddly putting on the double chain (single long chain is too overwhelming on my 5' 1.5", 106lb small-boned frame).  The long chain doubled up still looks too thick and overwhelming.
> 
> Meanwhile, I kept thinking of the Magic pave pendant and just couldn't get it out of my mind.  I bought a few more Vintage pendants and found that they disappear on me and that I needed a magnifying glass to see one on me.  From afar, and I've seen other ladies adorning it, it looks like a Sweet on me - far too underwhelming.
> 
> Still couldn't get the Magic pave pendant out of my mind.  So, finally tried on the single chain Magic pave pendant and VOILA, it was LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!!  I put down a deposit on it, within seconds of it landing on my neckline.  It suits my loud, bubbly, cheerful personality to a t!!  I love it to bits!!  I find that it goes well with everything I wear, and really brightens up my face.
> 
> I say go for it!!  I also love my Lotus ring and would love Flowerlace earrings too.  It appears that we have very much the same taste.


I love love love everything you just described! Your attitude is burning hot! I need to loosen up, drop my reserve, shyness and go for my wishes unapologetically, and that translates into my choices of jewelry too. I felt comfortable with the girly side of me, the butterflies and flowers, and I held back the magnetic feminine because I was afraid of its power. I got the flowerlace earrings instead of the magic WG pave because I thought the latter is too assertive for me(Probably not true), and the flowerlace is airy and ethereal which is in my comfort zone. And this pendant, I do love it, it sits right on my chest, unlike some of the clip pendants that quiver a little. Its ratio with my neck is right, I have a strong neck that makes every normal pendant look tiny too. it is so satisfying and chic and sexy. I was worried if people in my environment would say my choice is too raw or too this too that. People around me wear lots of old things that don’t bling so loud. Tyranny of my own mind! I should let go of all the burden in my mind first!

Do you think you will be wearing this when you are 90?


----------



## Lien

Anabunny said:


> I love love love everything you just described! Your attitude is burning hot! I need to loosen up, drop my reserve, shyness and go for my wishes unapologetically, and that translates into my choices of jewelry too. I felt comfortable with the girly side of me, the butterflies and flowers, and I held back the magnetic feminine because I was afraid of its power. I got the flowerlace earrings instead of the magic WG pave because I thought the latter is too assertive for me(Probably not true), and the flowerlace is airy and ethereal which is in my comfort zone. And this pendant, I do love it, it sits right on my chest, unlike some of the clip pendants that quiver a little. Its ratio with my neck is right, I have a strong neck that makes every normal pendant look tiny too. it is so satisfying and chic and sexy. I was worried if people in my environment would say my choice is too raw or too this too that. People around me wear lots of old things that don’t bling so loud. Tyranny of my own mind! I should let go of all the burden in my mind first!
> 
> Do you think you will be wearing this when you are 90?



"Tyranny of my own mind"!!  Love this!  I may adopt this as my tagline! haha

I do think the Flowerlace earrings are a very pretty and femine choice.  They're also easy to wear, are elegantly understated.  The Magic pendant, however, is in a class of its own.  It's unapologically vibrant, chic and loud.  I feel that it requires the wearer to be bold and confident and able to wear it proudly.  From what I am reading here, I think you fit into that category!

I never wear anything to suit or to please others - you will never be able to please everyone or predict what they'll say or think.  So ignore them! haha.  I wear what I want, what I love.  It's the only way!!

Yes, absolutely.  If I am still around at 90, am for sure still gonna rock that baby!


----------



## Anabunny

Lien said:


> "Tyranny of my own mind"!!  Love this!  I may adopt this as my tagline! haha
> 
> I do think the Flowerlace earrings are a very pretty and femine choice.  They're also easy to wear, are elegantly understated.  The Magic pendant, however, is in a class of its own.  It's unapologically vibrant, chic and loud.  I feel that it requires the wearer to be bold and confident and able to wear it proudly.  From what I am reading here, I think you fit into that category!
> 
> I never wear anything to suit or to please others - you will never be able to please everyone or predict what they'll say or think.  So ignore them! haha.  I wear what I want, what I love.  It's the only way!!


And it’s best way! I love how you say ‘wear it proudly’. This pendant does remind me of a medal, a diamond medal! I’ll let you know when I become a medalist too


----------



## VCA21

Lien said:


> My fave ring and fave pendant:



It looks amazing and huge on you. Looks best against the skin. TDF paired with the lotus ring. I have this pendant and love it too, I just try to figure out if I could pair it with Frivole btf ring or not.


----------



## Lien

VCA21 said:


> It looks amazing and huge on you. Looks best against the skin. TDF paired with the lotus ring. I have this pendant and love it too, I just try to figure out if I could pair it with Frivole btf ring or not.



I'm sure you could.  I think it''ll be a beautiful pairing.


----------



## surfer

3 bracelets shortened and now perfect as a 15 necklace


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> 3 bracelets shortened and now perfect as a 15 necklace
> View attachment 5129898


So pretty but girl you have me drooling over your watch


----------



## surfer

eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty but girl you have me drooling over your watch


Aww thank you hun!!


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> Frivole large YG earrings! @nycmamaofone Thanks for helping me this pic after 9 months search!
> 
> View attachment 5126359



I absolutely LOVE these on you, girl. Congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

May I share a few quick/random pics from the weekend?


----------



## BigAkoya

Anabunny said:


> Magic onyx earrings, they disappear against my hair. I thought I was picking up a classic piece, and black does bring out the allure of gold, but it doesn’t brighten my face. And a little bit the carnelian/TE two motif I guess, too demure, but they are obviously VCA, so it’s not like I can really be subtle with these. When I wear them I see how they offer that polished classic feminine look, but I like things that are dramatic and brilliant.


Since you like bold (I love bold too!) and you also wear short pendants, I vote the Lotus large clip worn short as a pendant.  I don't wear short pendants, but if I did, that Lotus large clip is gorgeous.  I wear long chains as pendants, and surprisingly when I tried on the Frivole Very Large clip worn long, it did not pop, so I skipped it.  But worn short... those clips would pop!  Plus, the Lotus large clip would make a statement but not look so logo-y and scream "look at all my VCA Alhambra" as that was one of your concerns.  You can get a single shorter chain vs. having to double up, which I'm not a fan of the double up look personally.  The Lotus and Frivole designs are pure art to me, very very beautiful designs. 

I vote the Lotus Large clip (worn as a pendant) to match your Lotus ring!   
I also vote the huge Flowerlace Ring to match your earrings!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> May I share a few quick/random pics from the weekend?
> 
> View attachment 5130086
> 
> View attachment 5130087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130088


Stunning as always! Love how effortlessly you wear your pieces


----------



## eternallove4bag

I may have been the crazy bling lady at the stores today but my way of thinking is ‘Life is short! Wear the bling already!’


----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


> May I share a few quick/random pics from the weekend?


You're looking so pretty!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> I may have been the crazy bling lady at the stores today but my way of thinking is ‘Life is short! Wear the bling already!’
> View attachment 5130176
> View attachment 5130177


This is so beautiful! Im sure you left everyone speechless


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> May I share a few quick/random pics from the weekend?
> 
> View attachment 5130086
> 
> View attachment 5130087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130088


Very pretty!! Love your dresses and your jewelry


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> I may have been the crazy bling lady at the stores today but my way of thinking is ‘Life is short! Wear the bling already!’
> View attachment 5130176
> View attachment 5130177



Beautiful!! That Craie B


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> This is so beautiful! Im sure you left everyone speechless


Thank you so much! Hehe I got the weird looks but I smiled happily back. … I am just happy to be alive and healthy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful!! That Craie B


Thank u… my favorite neutral and goes so well with all my mop pieces!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Hehe I got the weird looks but I smiled happily back. … I am just happy to be alive and healthy!


They could have only been looks of envy


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> They could have only been looks of envy


You are too sweet!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Hehe I got the weird looks but I smiled happily back. … I am just happy to be alive and healthy!


For those who appreciate VCA, I am sure the look was of admiration.  You have a beautiful collection.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> For those who appreciate VCA, I am sure the look was of admiration.  You have a beautiful collection.


Gosh you are too sweet! Thank you so much … as I grow older I get bolder with my bling choices!


----------



## Anabunny

BigAkoya said:


> Since you like bold (I love bold too!) and you also wear short pendants, I vote the Lotus large clip worn short as a pendant.  I don't wear short pendants, but if I did, that Lotus large clip is gorgeous.  I wear long chains as pendants, and surprisingly when I tried on the Frivole Very Large clip worn long, it did not pop, so I skipped it.  But worn short... those clips would pop!  Plus, the Lotus large clip would make a statement but not look so logo-y and scream "look at all my VCA Alhambra" as that was one of your concerns.  You can get a single shorter chain vs. having to double up, which I'm not a fan of the double up look personally.  The Lotus and Frivole designs are pure art to me, very very beautiful designs.
> 
> I vote the Lotus Large clip (worn as a pendant) to match your Lotus ring!
> I also vote the huge Flowerlace Ring to match your earrings!


Thanks for the suggestions! Do you mean the large large lotus pendant or the medium one? I bought the medium before and ended up exchanging it for another piece, and I'm frequently thinking about getting it again. My feeling at the time was that the medium is large for a short necklace, when it sits on single chain, just under my collarbone, it looks like a bursting star from the front, which is striking, and seeing from the side, the craftsmanship really shows. but i was 6 months into lock down and did not get to play dress up at all, so i let it go. Maybe it's time to get it back! I'll DM you a picture of my favorite way to wear it. If you were talking about the Largest one, I've seen it in VCA catalogue multiple times, they look amazing as a clip, I will go try it!

I'm working on the ring!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Anabunny said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! Do you mean the large large lotus pendant or the medium one? I bought the medium before and ended up exchanging it for another piece, and I'm frequently thinking about getting it again. My feeling at the time was that the medium is large for a short necklace, when it sits on single chain, just under my collarbone, it looks like a bursting star from the front, which is striking, and seeing from the side, the craftsmanship really shows. but i was 6 months into lock down and did not get to play dress up at all, so i let it go. Maybe it's time to get it back! I'll DM you a picture of my favorite way to wear it. If you were talking about the Largest one, I've seen it in VCA catalogue multiple times, they look amazing as a clip, I will go try it!
> 
> I'm working on the ring!!


If you tried on the medium and liked it back then, I am sure you will love it now since you want more bling!  The Lotus flower design is so 3D, it's a work of art, pure craftsmanship as you said.  I would also try on the large.  I do not think it's too big at all, but it all depends on what necklines you wear, so yes... try out both the medium and large again.  

I tried on the large clip hoping it would work as a long pendant to make a 3 piece Lotus set  But no, it didn't pop worn as a long necklace on me and did not look great (I give up on large/Very Large clips worn as a long pendant...I tried the Frivole Very Large clip and it didn't work either).  However, I think the clip looks great as a short pendant, especially if you wear V-necks or low scoops. It looks beautiful sitting against bare skin, haning right below the hollow of your neck.  Like one big beautiful whimsical flower.  It lights up a face.  

Yes on the ring!  I thought you already had the Lotus ring, but if not, I think you will love it.  I love mine and wear it all the time with casual clothes (e.g. striped top and skinny Bermuda shorts).  I ordered the matching earrings about three weeks ago, so still waiting on them.  It's bold, yet super fun.  

I agree with you on the artwork and craftsmanship of Lotus, it's exquisite.  Next time you go, ask to try on the ring as well.  Sizing is tricky, so have your SA bring in your size, plus one size up and one size down.  As FYI, I ended up with my real size (53). For my Frivole pave BTF, I had to go down on size (52), so in case you have the Frivole pave BTF, you can use that as a reference point.  

So many choices... good luck!


----------



## Anabunny

BigAkoya said:


> If you tried on the medium and liked it back then, I am sure you will love it now since you want more bling!  The Lotus flower design is so 3D, it's a work of art, pure craftsmanship as you said.  I would also try on the large.  I do not think it's too big at all, but it all depends on what necklines you wear, so yes... try out both the medium and large again.
> 
> I tried on the large clip hoping it would work as a long pendant to make a 3 piece Lotus set  But no, it didn't pop worn as a long necklace on me and did not look great (I give up on large/Very Large clips worn as a long pendant...I tried the Frivole Very Large clip and it didn't work either).  However, I think the clip looks great as a short pendant, especially if you wear V-necks or low scoops. It looks beautiful sitting against bare skin, haning right below the hollow of your neck.  Like one big beautiful whimsical flower.  It lights up a face.
> 
> Yes on the ring!  I thought you already had the Lotus ring, but if not, I think you will love it.  I love mine and wear it all the time with casual clothes (e.g. striped top and skinny Bermuda shorts).  I ordered the matching earrings about three weeks ago, so still waiting on them.  It's bold, yet super fun.
> 
> I agree with you on the artwork and craftsmanship of Lotus, it's exquisite.  Next time you go, ask to try on the ring as well.  Sizing is tricky, so have your SA bring in your size, plus one size up and one size down.  As FYI, I ended up with my real size (53). For my Frivole pave BTF, I had to go down on size (52), so in case you have the Frivole pave BTF, you can use that as a reference point.
> 
> So many choices... good luck!


Yes I do have the lotus ring, I sent you a picture remember? I meant I’m working on the flowerlace ring which you encouraged last time. I was hoping to make a 3 piece set too, maybe the large is a good idea to try. I saw some past VCA shows where the model always wore the largest size, as clip or short necklace, and never the medium! And it doesn’t look too much at all. I get what you are saying about the long necklace, it’s not good for a heavy pave piece that swings and faces down, and the visual focus would be too low. I like to wear it one loop around neck and one around pendant. The triangular shape is perfect for me.


----------



## BigAkoya

Anabunny said:


> Yes I do have the lotus ring, I sent you a picture remember? I meant I’m working on the flowerlace ring which you encouraged last time. I was hoping to make a 3 piece set too, maybe the large is a good idea to try. I saw some past VCA shows where the model always wore the largest size, as clip or short necklace, and never the medium! And it doesn’t look too much at all. I get what you are saying about the long necklace, it’s not good for a heavy pave piece that swings and faces down, and the visual focus would be too low. I like to wear it one loop around neck and one around pendant. The triangular shape is perfect for me.


I like the medium, but the large really pops and it is not too big at all, not to me.  It's pure fashion chic if you ask me.  The way you describe the long pendant is exactly how I felt.  It looked too heavy and it was "down there", it draws the eye too low and the eye now is all over the place.  Hence, I only have a 2 piece set for Lotus and Frivole.  My wish, and I told my SA this, is if they would make a long station necklace in Frivole or Lotus.  Wow... that would be an amazing piece to make a set.  

Since you already have the Lotus Ring and earrings, the pendant is made for you!  I can't wait until you try it on agai at the boutique. I think you will absolutely fall in love with it.  And yes... that triangle highlighting your neckline (e.g. hollow of the neck/collarbone) is lovely.  

Now you make me want to try to wear short pendants again... ugh.  But I can't, I know myself.  It will just annoy me as I wear round/ballet necklines, and that neckline totally competes with a short pendant.  

I am so excited for you.  I hope you fall in love with the large clip... it's gorgeous!


----------



## Lien

jenaywins said:


> May I share a few quick/random pics from the weekend?
> 
> View attachment 5130086
> 
> View attachment 5130087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130088



Oh wooooowww!  You look FABULOUS!! The outfits, the bag, the bling, the mani pedi!! Swwwoooooon!!

Absolute P.ER.FE.C.T.I.O.N!


----------



## Lien

eternallove4bag said:


> I may have been the crazy bling lady at the stores today but my way of thinking is ‘Life is short! Wear the bling already!’
> View attachment 5130176
> View attachment 5130177



PERFECTION too!!  And ethereal!


----------



## Lien

Anabunny said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! Do you mean the large large lotus pendant or the medium one? I bought the medium before and ended up exchanging it for another piece, and I'm frequently thinking about getting it again. My feeling at the time was that the medium is large for a short necklace, when it sits on single chain, just under my collarbone, it looks like a bursting star from the front, which is striking, and seeing from the side, the craftsmanship really shows. but i was 6 months into lock down and did not get to play dress up at all, so i let it go. Maybe it's time to get it back! I'll DM you a picture of my favorite way to wear it. If you were talking about the Largest one, I've seen it in VCA catalogue multiple times, they look amazing as a clip, I will go try it!
> 
> I'm working on the ring!!



Oooh, looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Anabunny

BigAkoya said:


> I like the medium, but the large really pops and it is not too big at all, not to me.  It's pure fashion chic if you ask me.  The way you describe the long pendant is exactly how I felt.  It looked too heavy and it was "down there", it draws the eye too low and the eye now is all over the place.  Hence, I only have a 2 piece set for Lotus and Frivole.  My wish, and I told my SA this, is if they would make a long station necklace in Frivole or Lotus.  Wow... that would be an amazing piece to make a set.
> 
> Since you already have the Lotus Ring and earrings, the pendant is made for you!  I can't wait until you try it on agai at the boutique. I think you will absolutely fall in love with it.  And yes... that triangle highlighting your neckline (e.g. hollow of the neck/collarbone) is lovely.
> 
> Now you make me want to try to wear short pendants again... ugh.  But I can't, I know myself.  It will just annoy me as I wear round/ballet necklines, and that neckline totally competes with a short pendant.
> 
> I am so excited for you.  I hope you fall in love with the large clip... it's gorgeous!



I appreciate your enthusiasm!!  I really need to take a deep breath before seriously looking into the large. It is more than three times the cost of the medium! Could it be worn often? Maybe, but its proportion really has to look good. Will check if they even have it, best chance is probably in New York now. I found some photos. Do we like them?


----------



## Anabunny

Lien said:


> Oooh, looking forward to the pics!


I’ll send it to you through private message


----------



## KDB

jenaywins said:


> May I share a few quick/random pics from the weekend?
> 
> View attachment 5130086
> 
> View attachment 5130087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130088


So beautiful! Love your style!!


----------



## KDB

eternallove4bag said:


> I may have been the crazy bling lady at the stores today but my way of thinking is ‘Life is short! Wear the bling already!’
> View attachment 5130176
> View attachment 5130177


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Anabunny said:


> I appreciate your enthusiasm!!  I really need to take a deep breath before seriously looking into the large. It is more than three times the cost of the medium! Could it be worn often? Maybe, but its proportion really has to look good. Will check if they even have it, best chance is probably in New York now. I found some photos. Do we like them?
> 
> View attachment 5130689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130692


Yes!  The last photo, the large Lotus pendant on clean, bare skin, so beautiful!  Try it on.  Yes, NYC has it (5th & 57th).  Well, they did when I was there on 6/25.


----------



## surfer

Who here has a vca loving hubby? Mine is slowly taking over my brooches


----------



## BigAkoya

surfer said:


> Who here has a vca loving hubby? Mine is slowly taking over my brooches
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130730
> View attachment 5130729


OMG!  I love this!  I showed my hubby too who loves bling on me, but he says none for him.  

Tell your hubby the Rose Noel comes across so “groovy” on him!  Love it!


----------



## surfer

Not to be outdone  here's my first official Modshot using the rose de Noel chain


----------



## surfer

As a brooch


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> PERFECTION too!!  And ethereal!


Thank you so much! VCA pieces are so darn beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

KDB said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> Not to be outdone  here's my first official Modshot using the rose de Noel chain
> View attachment 5130749


Mr. Leo looks adorable!


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> I may have been the crazy bling lady at the stores today but my way of thinking is ‘Life is short! Wear the bling already!’
> View attachment 5130176
> View attachment 5130177



Sigh.


----------



## jenayb

glamourbag said:


> You're looking so pretty!





innerpeace85 said:


> Very pretty!! Love your dresses and your jewelry





Lien said:


> Oh wooooowww!  You look FABULOUS!! The outfits, the bag, the bling, the mani pedi!! Swwwoooooon!!
> 
> Absolute P.ER.FE.C.T.I.O.N!





KDB said:


> So beautiful! Love your style!!



Thank you so much!! OMG.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> Sigh.


----------



## lolakitten

surfer said:


> As a brooch
> 
> View attachment 5130752


This lion is sooooooo cute


----------



## surfer

Playing with the RdN...not easy to hang her without flipping


----------



## 880

jenaywins said:


> May I share a few quick/random pics from the weekend?
> 
> View attachment 5130086
> 
> View attachment 5130087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130088


Love all of these pics and love your aesthetic! You look so fabulous!


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> I may have been the crazy bling lady at the stores today but my way of thinking is ‘Life is short! Wear the bling already!’
> View attachment 5130176
> View attachment 5130177


The denim, the blouse, the VCA, the Birkin, a little ladylike, a little rocker chic, all perfect!


----------



## BigAkoya

surfer said:


> Playing with the RdN...not easy to hang her without flipping
> 
> View attachment 5131607


It's really easy.  I had the same issue.  You need those silicone earring back stoppers to put through each pin.  They act as a stopper so your clip doesn't flip.  I purchased a sample pack.  Here is what I purchased to give you an idea:  Amazon.com : Yholin 1440pcs Hypoallergenic Rubber Earring Backs Replacements with Box, 6 Styles Clear Earring Backs Silicone, Soft Earring Stoppers for Sensitive Skin, Earring Safety Backings for Earring Hooks Studs : Kitchen & Dining 

Here are some photo to show you how to use it.  I put one earring back stopper in each pin.  I push it almost to the top, but I leave some room to allow the chain to hang.  Then I just close it up.  Works great and my little panda never flips anymore (the little guy used to do backflips all the time!) 

Hope this helps.


----------



## BigAkoya

@surfer 
Also, did you see @nicole0612 's post on how to wear these little guys on the side?  
She solved the riddle we have all been searching for and came up with perfect solution!  

Here is her post on how she wears her little lion on the side: 





						Choosing Lucky Animal
					

I realized a great use of animal clips is to cover an unsightly clasp. I also fastened these Antique Edwardian diamond clips on the necklace as promised earlier this thread to see what non-VCA clips would look like. Certainly way too much all together, but it is fun to play. I have a simple...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




From her post and photos, I experimented, and here is how I wear my little panda guy on the side:  





						Choosing Lucky Animal
					

I realized a great use of animal clips is to cover an unsightly clasp. I also fastened these Antique Edwardian diamond clips on the necklace as promised earlier this thread to see what non-VCA clips would look like. Certainly way too much all together, but it is fun to play. I have a simple...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> Love all of these pics and love your aesthetic! You look so fabulous!



Hey girl! Thank you so much!


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> It's really easy.  I had the same issue.  You need those silicone earring back stoppers to put through each pin.  They act as a stopper so your clip doesn't flip.  I purchased a sample pack.  Here is what I purchased to give you an idea:  Amazon.com : Yholin 1440pcs Hypoallergenic Rubber Earring Backs Replacements with Box, 6 Styles Clear Earring Backs Silicone, Soft Earring Stoppers for Sensitive Skin, Earring Safety Backings for Earring Hooks Studs : Kitchen & Dining
> 
> Here are some photo to show you how to use it.  I put one earring back stopper in each pin.  I push it almost to the top, but I leave some room to allow the chain to hang.  Then I just close it up.  Works great and my little panda never flips anymore (the little guy used to do backflips all the time!)
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5131630
> View attachment 5131631
> View attachment 5131632


----------



## surfer

BigAkoya said:


> @surfer
> Also, did you see @nicole0612 's post on how to wear these little guys on the side?
> She solved the riddle we have all been searching for and came up with perfect solution!
> 
> Here is her post on how she wears her little lion on the side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choosing Lucky Animal
> 
> 
> I realized a great use of animal clips is to cover an unsightly clasp. I also fastened these Antique Edwardian diamond clips on the necklace as promised earlier this thread to see what non-VCA clips would look like. Certainly way too much all together, but it is fun to play. I have a simple...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From her post and photos, I experimented, and here is how I wear my little panda guy on the side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choosing Lucky Animal
> 
> 
> I realized a great use of animal clips is to cover an unsightly clasp. I also fastened these Antique Edwardian diamond clips on the necklace as promised earlier this thread to see what non-VCA clips would look like. Certainly way too much all together, but it is fun to play. I have a simple...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



yes I saw it in passing but didn't study in detail yet! Need to do it soon


----------



## XCCX

eternallove4bag said:


> I may have been the crazy bling lady at the stores today but my way of thinking is ‘Life is short! Wear the bling already!’
> View attachment 5130176
> View attachment 5130177


Stunning pieces and I’m in love with your whole outfit!


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> The denim, the blouse, the VCA, the Birkin, a little ladylike, a little rocker chic, all perfect!


You are too kind! I rarely get to wear jeans except for summers when I am partially off work so I make the most of it …Thank you so much!


----------



## eternallove4bag

XCCX said:


> Stunning pieces and I’m in love with your whole outfit!


Thank you so much! There’s something about the combo of blue and white that always gets me


----------



## TankerToad

Anabunny said:


> I love love love everything you just described! Your attitude is burning hot! I need to loosen up, drop my reserve, shyness and go for my wishes unapologetically, and that translates into my choices of jewelry too. I felt comfortable with the girly side of me, the butterflies and flowers, and I held back the magnetic feminine because I was afraid of its power. I got the flowerlace earrings instead of the magic WG pave because I thought the latter is too assertive for me(Probably not true), and the flowerlace is airy and ethereal which is in my comfort zone. And this pendant, I do love it, it sits right on my chest, unlike some of the clip pendants that quiver a little. Its ratio with my neck is right, I have a strong neck that makes every normal pendant look tiny too. it is so satisfying and chic and sexy. I was worried if people in my environment would say my choice is too raw or too this too that. People around me wear lots of old things that don’t bling so loud. Tyranny of my own mind! I should let go of all the burden in my mind first!
> 
> Do you think you will be wearing this when you are 90?


I just love this post !!
The pave magic pendant is fantastic - I debated between that and the Flowerlace pendant a few years ago - I chose the Flowerlace (which I adore)but seriously is it crazy to have both?
Looking forward to what you decide !


----------



## TankerToad

jenaywins said:


> May I share a few quick/random pics from the weekend?
> 
> View attachment 5130086
> 
> View attachment 5130087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130088


That bag!!! It’s incredible


----------



## jenayb

TankerToad said:


> That bag!!! It’s incredible



Aw, hey! Thank you!


----------



## chanelchic2002

Loving the owl!


----------



## TankerToad

surfer said:


> As a brooch
> 
> View attachment 5130752


You are the sweetest couple ever !
Love the clips on you both !!!!


----------



## TankerToad

surfer said:


> Playing with the RdN...not easy to hang her without flipping
> 
> View attachment 5131607


Love 100% of this !


----------



## surfer

TankerToad said:


> You are the sweetest couple ever !
> Love the clips on you both !!!!





TankerToad said:


> Love 100% of this !



Awww thanks for the kind words dear!!


----------



## chiaoapple

Enjoying mixing up my clovers a bit!


----------



## hikarupanda

My new rose gold Perlee Signature Ring!


----------



## hikarupanda

Another shot of the Perlee ring with my vintage diamond bangle from the 30s!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

does anyone have mod shots of their pave vintage alhambra pendant in rg or wg? which metal do you think suits the piece more?


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> Enjoying mixing up my clovers a bit!


One of my favourite pairings: the Serpenti and Clover


----------



## fluffywings21

chiaoapple said:


> Enjoying mixing up my clovers a bit!
> View attachment 5132483
> View attachment 5132484


@chiaoapple your jewelry collection is to die for!


----------



## Lien

My friend and I goofing around!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Frivole and Alhambra.


----------



## BigAkoya

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> does anyone have mod shots of their pave vintage alhambra pendant in rg or wg? which metal do you think suits the piece more?


I think they are two different looks, and it's what you're after. 
To me, any white metal (white gold or platinum), makes the piece a "diamond piece".  That's why white metal/platinum is often the choice in high jewelery diamond pieces.  The focus is solely on the diamonds. 

When you use RG with diamonds, the piece becomes a blend of metal and diamonds, a jewelry piece.  Your eye now has two colors to process, the RG around the diamonds and the diamonds itself.  You will definitely see the RG if that is what you want.  It's very pretty as well, but you definitely see metal.  It's your preference.  

Often times these days with pure diamond pieces, people don't want to see metal and only highlight the diamond.    
Most people like to match their metal when wearing jewelry and that's what drives the choice.  However, if you are open to any choice of metal and do not care about matching, hands down... I think WG with diamond pave is stunning.  Super sparkly as the eye focuses solely on the diamonds.


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> Enjoying mixing up my clovers a bit!
> View attachment 5132483
> View attachment 5132484


The Serpenti and Clover look really nice together.  The softness and rounded edges of the Clover look great as a contrast to the sharp lines and bevel of the Serpenti. Both in WG tie it together and make a really nice artistic statement!  It keeps my eye moving to want to look at it more, not just glance at your stack and move on.  My eye stays on that stack!  Great combo!  Love it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Enjoying mixing up my clovers a bit!
> View attachment 5132483
> View attachment 5132484


The serpenti and the clover perlee bracelets look so good together! Always love your unexpected pairings!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> Frivole and Alhambra.


Those Frivole earrings are


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> My friend and I goofing around!
> 
> View attachment 5132677


Love how you wear your magic pave pendant!


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> Frivole and Alhambra.


Your set looks beautiful!  Love those big Frivole earrings on you.  They fit perfect on your ear!
I'm all about visual aesthetic and placement, and earrings are really tough as all ears are so different.  A person often has to go with the flow when it comes to earrings and make it work (like me... small earlobes, low pierced hole, always a slight droop, blah blah blah).  

However, these earrings were truly meant to fit you, like custom made for your earlobe...
Horizontally, your earrings are centered on your ear lobe and they don't touch the side of your cheeks, vertically, the flower covers your earlobe and extends slightly low below the earlobe as it should, but not too low below the earlobe.  Then the angle where they sit on your ear makes them face out, like it is blooming looking at the sun.  The 3D makes the petals come to life. All perfect on your ear!   

So gorgeous!  I love seeing these on you!

ETA:  In case I sounded like a crazy woman and the words did not make sense, here is a visual.  Her ear lobe/ear piercing seems exactly like mine as my small frivoles lay like her in the photo.  These are the small, so can you imagine how a large would look.  Your ears are perfect.    
Frivole earrings, small model - VCARB65700 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## nycmamaofone

BigAkoya said:


> Your set looks beautiful!  Love those big Frivole earrings on you.  They fit perfect on your ear!
> I'm all about visual aesthetic and placement, and earrings are really tough as all ears are so different.  A person often has to go with the flow when it comes to earrings and make it work (like me... small earlobes, low pierced hole, always a slight droop, blah blah blah).
> 
> However, these earrings were truly meant to fit you, like custom made for your earlobe...
> Horizontally, your earrings are centered on your ear lobe and they don't touch the side of your cheeks, vertically, the flower covers your earlobe and extends slightly low below the earlobe as it should, but not too low below the earlobe.  Then the angle where they sit on your ear makes them face out, like it is blooming looking at the sun.  The 3D makes the petals come to life. All perfect on your ear!
> 
> So gorgeous!  I love seeing these on you!
> 
> ETA:  In case I sounded like a crazy woman and the words did not make sense, here is a visual.  Her ear lobe/ear piercing seems exactly like mine as my small frivoles lay like her in the photo.  These are the small, so can you imagine how a large would look.  Your ears are perfect.
> Frivole earrings, small model - VCARB65700 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


You have a talent for talking about jewelry . Thank you so much. I am wearing the large size so you can see how big my earlobes are lol. I’m thinking in the future I may get a pair of magic Alhambra earrings (I have only two pairs of the vintage size currently). It’s also another reason I can’t really wear hoops as all you can see usually are my gigantic earlobes .


----------



## nycmamaofone

eternallove4bag said:


> Those Frivole earrings are


Thank you! I love them too .


----------



## sbelle

Haven’t worn these in a long time !  
I’ve missed them!

wg pave Frivole


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> I may have been the crazy bling lady at the stores today but my way of thinking is ‘Life is short! Wear the bling already!’
> View attachment 5130176
> View attachment 5130177


May favorite part is the ripped jeans.   And you bling ain’t bad either!


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> May favorite part is the ripped jeans.   And you bling ain’t bad either!


Hehe thank you!


----------



## Happyish

Anabunny said:


> I appreciate your enthusiasm!!  I really need to take a deep breath before seriously looking into the large. It is more than three times the cost of the medium! Could it be worn often? Maybe, but its proportion really has to look good. Will check if they even have it, best chance is probably in New York now. I found some photos. Do we like them?
> 
> View attachment 5130689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130692


What's not to like (except the price) . . .


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> I just love this post !!
> The pave magic pendant is fantastic - I debated between that and the Flowerlace pendant a few years ago - I chose the Flowerlace (which I adore)but seriously is it crazy to have both?
> Looking forward to what you decide !


It is not crazy to have both. Life is short . . . If you can afford it, if you love it, if it makes your heart sing--buy it . . . you can fritter the same money away on so many other things, better to put it towards something really special.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> It is not crazy to have both. Life is short . . . If you can afford it, if you love it, if it makes your heart sing--buy it . . . you can fritter the same money away on so many other things, better to put it towards something really special.


TRUTH!!!


----------



## Anabunny

TankerToad said:


> I just love this post !!
> The pave magic pendant is fantastic - I debated between that and the Flowerlace pendant a few years ago - I chose the Flowerlace (which I adore)but seriously is it crazy to have both?
> Looking forward to what you decide !


It’s not crazy to have both if you love them both! I used to try to hold myself back from getting more earrings because I got too many pairs that even the SA doesn’t want to sell more to me. But I do enjoy using them for different looks and even some get less used, when I reach out for them I still feel happy. Bottom line is that you really love them!


----------



## couturequeen

surfer said:


> Who here has a vca loving hubby? Mine is slowly taking over my brooches
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130730
> View attachment 5130729


No joke, that RdN looks incredible on that suit. He wears VCA so nicely, you’ve taught him well.


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> I just love this post !!
> The pave magic pendant is fantastic - I debated between that and the Flowerlace pendant a few years ago - I chose the Flowerlace (which I adore)but seriously is it crazy to have both?
> Looking forward to what you decide !


Do you any modeling shots of the Flowerlace? I know you mentioned you have the pendant. Do you also have the earrings? I've never looked at this collection, but suddenly it looks delicious. Do you love it? Do you wear it often, and do you pair it with anything in particular? Thanks for your help.


----------



## surfer

couturequeen said:


> No joke, that RdN looks incredible on that suit. He wears VCA so nicely, you’ve taught him well.


Thank you! I didn't think he would want to wear the tq but lo and behold he's like oh that's 'my lion' and 'my flower'


----------



## eternallove4bag

Some days I love neutrals and some days it’s pops of colors. Today I wanted both


----------



## Lien

eternallove4bag said:


> Some days I love neutrals and some days it’s pops of colors. Today I wanted both
> View attachment 5134900



Such a cohesive ensemble! Love!


----------



## jp824

The pieces in my VCA collection are either in yg or rg.  This is my first white gold piece.


----------



## califl

jp824 said:


> The pieces in my VCA collection are either in yg or rg.  This is my first white gold piece.
> 
> View attachment 5135114


Gorgeous necklace!  And am loving the ensemble with your Kelly belt as well!


----------



## BigAkoya

jp824 said:


> The pieces in my VCA collection are either in yg or rg.  This is my first white gold piece.
> 
> View attachment 5135114


Love this!  I have always admired this piece, but I can’t pull it off.  It looks great on you!  Congrats on your new necklace!


----------



## innerpeace85

jp824 said:


> The pieces in my VCA collection are either in yg or rg.  This is my first white gold piece.
> 
> View attachment 5135114


Love your whole outfit!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> Such a cohesive ensemble! Love!


Thank you


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> Do you any modeling shots of the Flowerlace? I know you mentioned you have the pendant. Do you also have the earrings? I've never looked at this collection, but suddenly it looks delicious. Do you love it? Do you wear it often, and do you pair it with anything in particular? Thanks for your help.


Somewhere here there are mod shots - but yes - the thing about diamonds is that they go with everything.
I bought Flowerlace pendant  initially for a specific event to coordinate with a gown- but have worn it a lot.
Honestly it really has gotten a lot of wear. It’s a piece I can travel with and wear day to night.
There is a whole thread on this peice somewhere ….
But if you are thinking of this- I recommend trying it on!!
I don’t have the earrings - although beautiful - for now haven’t fallen in love with them …. But with VCA never say never


----------



## LucyMadrid

Hello! First of all, have a good summer and enjoy your holidays. 

I was looking for a watch to pair with my vca wg jellewery and came across to this lovely dainty "sweet Alhambra".


----------



## LucyMadrid

TankerToad said:


> Somewhere here there are mod shots - but yes - the thing about diamonds is that they go with everything.
> I bought Flowerlace pendant  initially for a specific event to coordinate with a gown- but have worn it a lot.
> Honestly it really has gotten a lot of wear. It’s a piece I can travel with and wear day to night.
> There is a whole thread on this peice somewhere ….
> But if you are thinking of this- I recommend trying it on!!
> I don’t have the earrings - although beautiful - for now haven’t fallen in love with them …. But with VCA never say never



Me! I fall in love with the earrings too! Shall I wait until Christmas presents time?


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> Somewhere here there are mod shots - but yes - the thing about diamonds is that they go with everything.
> I bought Flowerlace pendant  initially for a specific event to coordinate with a gown- but have worn it a lot.
> Honestly it really has gotten a lot of wear. It’s a piece I can travel with and wear day to night.
> There is a whole thread on this peice somewhere ….
> But if you are thinking of this- I recommend trying it on!!
> I don’t have the earrings - although beautiful - for now haven’t fallen in love with them …. But with VCA never say never


Isn't that true. I didn't like the Byzantine Alhambra and then one day woke up and had to have it. I've worn it quite a bit.
Re your flowerlace, is it the large pendant or small? What earrings do you wear with it?


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> The pieces in my VCA collection are either in yg or rg.  This is my first white gold piece.
> 
> View attachment 5135114


congrats on such a beautiful first WG piece! I love the watch too! They’re fabulous cool tones against your skintone and the color of your dress!


----------



## chocolateolive

Posted this in the cartier in action thread but it also seems fitting for this thread ✌️


----------



## couturequeen

Nothing sparkles quite like this.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello! First of all, have a good summer and enjoy your holidays.
> 
> I was looking for a watch to pair with my vca wg jellewery and came across to this lovely dainty "sweet Alhambra".
> View attachment 5135815


Beautiful! These days I have been eyeing their beautiful watches myself! These are like exquisite pieces of jewelry for me!


----------



## Happyish

couturequeen said:


> Nothing sparkles quite like this.


It is a beautiful bracelet. Wear it well and in good health.


----------



## jp824

califl said:


> Gorgeous necklace!  And am loving the ensemble with your Kelly belt as well!





BigAkoya said:


> Love this!  I have always admired this piece, but I can’t pull it off.  It looks great on you!  Congrats on your new necklace!





innerpeace85 said:


> Love your whole outfit!





880 said:


> congrats on such a beautiful first WG piece! I love the watch too! They’re fabulous cool tones against your skintone and the color of your dress!



Thank you so much @califl @BigAkoya @innerpeace85 and @880!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jp824 said:


> The pieces in my VCA collection are either in yg or rg.  This is my first white gold piece.
> 
> View attachment 5135114


Beautifully worn! Love your entire outfit too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

couturequeen said:


> Nothing sparkles quite like this.


The best bracelet ever imo! Beautiful on you.


----------



## ayshaa

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello! First of all, have a good summer and enjoy your holidays.
> 
> I was looking for a watch to pair with my vca wg jellewery and came across to this lovely dainty "sweet Alhambra".
> View attachment 5135815


Jaw dropping beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Large lotus

@BigAkoya I really do appreciate your opinion so I would like your perspecptive. Over the years I’ve gone back and forth on wg. Currently I’m swinging back toward it, but the truth is that I’ve always felt that it doesn’t look all that great near my face. I think my VCA journey would have been SOOO much easier if I really liked wg on me. I love the look on others, and yet here I go through of this rigamarole of having to find or special order particular pieces. Why can’t I just suck it up and get wg/onyx? Did I HAVE to find the magic pave pendant and earrings in YG? Similarly, I am looking for neutrals but I don’t think MOP (either shade) is the most flattering on me. I’ve tried them on countless times trying to convince myself they look just as good on me. (by the way I do love wearing wg with pg and my love bracelet has both, so I’m always wearing something wg/pg even when I wear my YG pieces). 

@eternallove4bag i love allllll of your photos!!! Your pieces and style are gorgeou.

@jenaywins im always thrilled to see your photos too! You know I die over that bag combo too, lol.

@surfer my style sister!!! Those clips!!!! You have totally inspired me to look into twinning with you…yet again!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Large lotus
> 
> @BigAkoya I really do appreciate your opinion so I would like your perspecptive. Over the years I’ve gone back and forth on wg. Currently I’m swinging back toward it, but the truth is that I’ve always felt that it doesn’t look all that great near my face. I think my VCA journey would have been SOOO much easier if I really liked wg on me. I love the look on others, and yet here I go through of this rigamarole of having to find or special order particular pieces. Why can’t I just suck it up and get wg/onyx? Did I HAVE to find the magic pave pendant and earrings in YG? Similarly, I am looking for neutrals but I don’t think MOP (either shade) is the most flattering on me. I’ve tried them on countless times trying to convince myself they look just as good on me. (by the way I do love wearing wg with pg and my love bracelet has both, so I’m always wearing something wg/pg even when I wear my YG pieces).
> 
> @eternallove4bag i love allllll of your photos!!! Your pieces and style are gorgeou.
> 
> @jenaywins im always thrilled to see your photos too! You know I die over that bag combo too, lol.
> 
> @surfer my style sister!!! Those clips!!!! You have totally inspired me to look into twinning with you…yet again!


And I love all of your pics! Missing them here so please post some, especially your Guilloche SO

BTW can I say that I feel the same about WG as you do? I feel like the contrast of WG against my skin tone is too much so I stay away but then my Tiffany ring is in platinum which I absolutely love on me! And I have been considering adding a WG perlee clover bracelet for quite sometime now but always chicken out thinking it won’t look good. And then there is the two toned Rolex watch I have my eyes on. So, my relationship with WG continues to baffle me!


----------



## eternallove4bag

The other day… using my 5 motif as a necklace! Gotta love when you can multipurpose things


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> And I love all of your pics! Missing them here so please post some, especially your Guilloche SO
> 
> BTW can I say that I feel the same about WG as you do? I feel like the contrast of WG against my skin tone is too much so I stay away but then my Tiffany ring is in platinum which I absolutely love on me! And I have been considering adding a WG perlee clover bracelet for quite sometime now but always chicken out thinking it won’t look good. And then there is the two toned Rolex watch I have my eyes on. So, my relationship with WG continues to baffle me!



Will do. I know I've been a bit absent lately. Dealing with a few things. Hopefully it will all pass soon. I will post pic asap. And I hear ya! I'd like to add a wg perlee also, and I have a SS Rolex with PMOP face, which I love.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Will do. I know I've been a bit absent lately. Dealing with a few things. Hopefully it will all pass soon. I will post pic asap. And I hear ya! I'd like to add a wg perlee also, and I have a SS Rolex with PMOP face, which I love.


----------



## surfer

eternallove4bag said:


> The other day… using my 5 motif as a necklace! Gotta love when you can multipurpose things
> View attachment 5137577


Ooh love all the goodies! May I please ask the colour of your K??


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfer said:


> Ooh love all the goodies! May I please ask the colour of your K??


Thank you so much. It’s Gris Mouette with etain stitching! I love greys


----------



## LucyMadrid

Notorious Pink said:


> Large lotus
> 
> @BigAkoya I really do appreciate your opinion so I would like your perspecptive. Over the years I’ve gone back and forth on wg. Currently I’m swinging back toward it, but the truth is that I’ve always felt that it doesn’t look all that great near my face. I think my VCA journey would have been SOOO much easier if I really liked wg on me. I love the look on others, and yet here I go through of this rigamarole of having to find or special order particular pieces. Why can’t I just suck it up and get wg/onyx? Did I HAVE to find the magic pave pendant and earrings in YG? Similarly, I am looking for neutrals but I don’t think MOP (either shade) is the most flattering on me. I’ve tried them on countless times trying to convince myself they look just as good on me. (by the way I do love wearing wg with pg and my love bracelet has both, so I’m always wearing something wg/pg even when I wear my YG pieces).
> 
> @eternallove4bag i love allllll of your photos!!! Your pieces and style are gorgeou.
> 
> @jenaywins im always thrilled to see your photos too! You know I die over that bag combo too, lol.
> 
> @surfer my style sister!!! Those clips!!!! You have totally inspired me to look into twinning with you…yet again!


You've got big blue eyes and perfect skin. Both, yg and wg should look perfect on you, I think.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Large lotus
> 
> @BigAkoya I really do appreciate your opinion so I would like your perspecptive. Over the years I’ve gone back and forth on wg. Currently I’m swinging back toward it, but the truth is that I’ve always felt that it doesn’t look all that great near my face. I think my VCA journey would have been SOOO much easier if I really liked wg on me. I love the look on others, and yet here I go through of this rigamarole of having to find or special order particular pieces. Why can’t I just suck it up and get wg/onyx? Did I HAVE to find the magic pave pendant and earrings in YG? Similarly, I am looking for neutrals but I don’t think MOP (either shade) is the most flattering on me. I’ve tried them on countless times trying to convince myself they look just as good on me. (by the way I do love wearing wg with pg and my love bracelet has both, so I’m always wearing something wg/pg even when I wear my YG pieces).
> 
> @eternallove4bag i love allllll of your photos!!! Your pieces and style are gorgeou.
> 
> @jenaywins im always thrilled to see your photos too! You know I die over that bag combo too, lol.
> 
> @surfer my style sister!!! Those clips!!!! You have totally inspired me to look into twinning with you…yet again!


Hi!  I'd be happy to share my thoughts as I this is why I love this forum, everyone has different views, and we can use these thoughts to assess what works for ourselves.

For me, I look at a piece of jewelry as an integrated design.  I am buying the piece, not the metal nor the stone. I want my piece to be the star, not any competing metal. Some may prefer to highlight the metal, but that's not me.
White metal is a neutral, it fades into the background, and it lets the piece shine.
Platinum is the metal of choice for high jewelry because it lets the piece shine.
A VCA example is the Lotus Ring... in WG, all you see is the design and the blingy diamonds.  The Lotus Ring would look very different in YG or RG. The YG or RG now introduces a second color to the eye.  It competes, wakes up the eye, and the eye now also sees metal.  That's fine if that's the look you want. to "see" the metal, and it can be a very nice look.  However, for me, the whole point of the pave setting is minimal metal, all blingy diamonds (or emeralds or rubies).  That's the look I prefer.

Another example is high jewellery.  It is almost always in platinum/white metal. These ladies do not think "oh, white metal does not look good me".  Rather, it is the piece that is worn and admired, the metal is secondary.  The pieces cause the eye to say "look at that gorgeous diamond pave pendant" or "look at that amazing emerald parure".  It is never "look at the yellow gold or white gold".

I would say don't get hung up on the metal for your skin (unless you are buying metal pieces).  That's secondary.  I have worn all metals, YG, RG, WG, platinum, and even leather jewelry.
I buy platinum/WG because to me, it elevates a piece of jewelry, certainly with diamonds, which is what I want.

On to your Oynx and MOP question..
If I may be so bold to say... maybe with Alhambra, it is not the metal, but rather, it is the stones that causes you to hesitate. Maybe you prefer more bling than Alhambra stones.  Alhambra stone pieces are not blingy, they are playful.  They were created as a casual line.  Magic and diamonds came later because people wanted more bling.  The original Alhambra was hammered gold, a simple gold chain with four leaf clovers.  I say this to help you look at Alhambra for what it really is.  Not blingy jewelry, very everyday.  Hence my thought... perhaps you need more bling.

I love blingy statement jewelry.  I like Alhambra stone necklaces, but do I love them enough to collect many stone sets?  No.  I would rather move on to other collections such as Lotus, Frivole, Cosmos (full disclosure... I am looking at Cosmos oynx BTF ring and earrings instead of VA oynx earrings).  They are far more blingy to me, and I truly love these collections.  It's all preference of course.  Some people want every Alhambra stone set and do not like Frivole or Lotus.  I would ask yourself why you want the Alhambra oynx or MOP.

I recall you mentioned you liked the Frivole pave BTF ring.  If that is still the case,  I would skip the VA oynx or MOP and get the ring.  I think the Frivole set would be amazing on you.  If you like bold, Lotus of course is another big look, but I know not everyone likes Lotus.  With both these collections, there are also nice blingy earrings.  And yes, I would get these in WG.  WG is everlasting, especially with diamonds.  All you will see are the sparkly diamonds and beautiful artistic piece.

So... ask yourself if oynx or MOP is going to give you that ear-to-ear smile when you wear it.  If not, then I would skip it.  You already have some truly gorgeous Ahambra pieces.  Unless you only like Alhambra, I would venture into other VCA collections.

Fine jewelry is expensive, so for me, I like to focus on what I love.  I don't want tons of pieces, I just want a few pieces that I love and can't wait to wear.   

Anyway, I could be totally off base, but these are some thoughts I wanted to respond back to you and share.
I hope you might find some of this helpful.  In the end, it's all personal preference.  All VCA is gorgeous.

I also hope all is well with you, and everything is okay.


----------



## LucyMadrid

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I'd be happy to share my thoughts as I this is why I love this forum, everyone has different views, and we can use these thoughts to assess what works for ourselves.
> 
> For me, I look at a piece of jewelry as an integrated design.  I am buying the piece, not the metal nor the stone. I want my piece to be the star, not any competing metal. Some may prefer to highlight the metal, but that's not me.
> White metal is a neutral, it fades into the background, and it lets the piece shine.
> Platinum is the metal of choice for high jewelry because it lets the piece shine.
> A VCA example is the Lotus Ring... in WG, all you see is the design and the blingy diamonds.  The Lotus Ring would look very different in YG or RG. The YG or RG now introduces a second color to the eye.  It competes, wakes up the eye, and the eye now also sees metal.  That's fine if that's the look you want. to "see" the metal, and it can be a very nice look.  However, for me, the whole point of the pave setting is minimal metal, all blingy diamonds (or emeralds or rubies).  That's the look I prefer.
> 
> Another example is high jewellery.  It is almost always in platinum/white metal. These ladies do not think "oh, white metal does not look good me".  Rather, it is the piece that is worn and admired, the metal is secondary.  The pieces cause the eye to say "look at that gorgeous diamond pave pendant" or "look at that amazing emerald parure".  It is never "look at the yellow gold or white gold".
> 
> I would say don't get hung up on the metal for your skin (unless you are buying metal pieces).  That's secondary.  I have worn all metals, YG, RG, WG, platinum, and even leather jewelry.
> I buy platinum/WG because to me, it elevates a piece of jewelry, certainly with diamonds, which is what I want.
> 
> On to your Oynx and MOP question..
> If I may be so bold to say... maybe with Alhambra, it is not the metal, but rather, it is the stones that causes you to hesitate. Maybe you prefer more bling than Alhambra stones.  Alhambra stone pieces are not blingy, they are playful.  They were created as a casual line.  Magic and diamonds came later because people wanted more bling.  The original Alhambra was hammered gold, a simple gold chain with four leaf clovers.  I say this to help you look at Alhambra for what it really is.  Not blingy jewelry, very everyday.  Hence my thought... perhaps you need more bling.
> 
> I love blingy statement jewelry.  I like Alhambra stone necklaces, but do I love them enough to collect many stone sets?  No.  I would rather move on to other collections such as Lotus, Frivole, Cosmos (full disclosure... I am looking at Cosmos oynx BTF ring and earrings instead of VA oynx earrings).  They are far more blingy to me, and I truly love these collections.  It's all preference of course.  Some people want every Alhambra stone set and do not like Frivole or Lotus.  I would ask yourself why you want the Alhambra oynx or MOP.
> 
> I recall you mentioned you liked the Frivole pave BTF ring.  If that is still the case,  I would skip the VA oynx or MOP and get the ring.  I think the Frivole set would be amazing on you.  If you like bold, Lotus of course is another big look, but I know not everyone likes Lotus.  With both these collections, there are also nice blingy earrings.  And yes, I would get these in WG.  WG is everlasting, especially with diamonds.  All you will see are the sparkly diamonds and beautiful artistic piece.
> 
> So... ask yourself if oynx or MOP is going to give you that ear-to-ear smile when you wear it.  If not, then I would skip it.  You already have some truly gorgeous Ahambra pieces.  Unless you only like Alhambra, I would venture into other VCA collections.
> 
> Fine jewelry is expensive, so for me, I like to focus on what I love.  I don't want tons of pieces, I just want a few pieces that I love and can't wait to wear.
> 
> Anyway, I could be totally off base, but these are some thoughts I wanted to respond back to you and share.
> I hope you might find some of this helpful.  In the end, it's all personal preference.  All VCA is gorgeous.
> 
> I also hope all is well with you, and everything is okay.



I agree with you. My Alhambra options are three different necklaces, white, green, and gold mixed with clover pave diamonds, which make the necklaces be casual or dressed up, depending on the clothes. I am also thinking about the lotus between the fingers ring. I don't know if this piece can be worn casually. I think it is such a gorgeous piece! But I won't spend on a bling piece of jelwery unless I am sure it can be worn easily.


----------



## BigAkoya

LucyMadrid said:


> I agree with you. My Alhambra options are three different necklaces, white, green, and gold mixed with clover pave diamonds, which make the necklaces be casual or dressed up, depending on the clothes. I am also thinking about the lotus between the fingers ring. I don't know if this piece can be worn casually. I think it is such a gorgeous piece! But I won't spend on a bling piece of jelwery unless I am sure it can be worn easily.


Your sets sound gorgeous, I can envision those colors mixed together. Love those color combos!
I would absolutely get the Lotus ring!  I really love mine, and wear it casual all the time.  The ring is so fun and blingy (a huge flower on the finger wearing shorts, how much more fun can that get?!).  

I think you will really love Lotus.  However, if you think Lotus might be too blingy, try Frivole  I love the Frivole collection too.  I have the Frivole BTF pave ring and the matching pave earrings and really love them.  I wear both Lotus and Frivole with super casual outfits.  I am nothing but casual these days.... white skinny Bermuda jean shorts everyday for me, and of course, big bling.  

Take off the VCA label, and the Lotus is nothing more than a big diamond flower ring.  You see tons of big diamond flower rings online.. at Macy's, mall stores.  The "diamond flower ring" is a very common look, and it can be worn very casual, jeans, shorts, etc.  It is a very wearable, daily look.

Speaking of one's fashion "look"... to further try and enable you to get the Lotus ring...   
Wearing big bling with a dressy outfit is expected, no big deal ("another nicely dressed lady with her fine jewelry").  Wearing big bling with a casual outfit is unexpected and just pops ("she's looks so casual and carefree with her big bling".  I hope that made sense.  To me, it just elevates a casual outfit.  That's my opinion of course, and I know everyone has different preferences.

I think you will love the Lotus ring!  Plus, I think Lotus goes really well with your beautiful Alhambra pieces.  You will be the casual carefree lady with the awesome bling!  I hope I was a just a tiny bit enabling.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I'd be happy to share my thoughts as I this is why I love this forum, everyone has different views, and we can use these thoughts to assess what works for ourselves.
> 
> For me, I look at a piece of jewelry as an integrated design.  I am buying the piece, not the metal nor the stone. I want my piece to be the star, not any competing metal. Some may prefer to highlight the metal, but that's not me.
> White metal is a neutral, it fades into the background, and it lets the piece shine.
> Platinum is the metal of choice for high jewelry because it lets the piece shine.
> A VCA example is the Lotus Ring... in WG, all you see is the design and the blingy diamonds.  The Lotus Ring would look very different in YG or RG. The YG or RG now introduces a second color to the eye.  It competes, wakes up the eye, and the eye now also sees metal.  That's fine if that's the look you want. to "see" the metal, and it can be a very nice look.  However, for me, the whole point of the pave setting is minimal metal, all blingy diamonds (or emeralds or rubies).  That's the look I prefer.
> 
> Another example is high jewellery.  It is almost always in platinum/white metal. These ladies do not think "oh, white metal does not look good me".  Rather, it is the piece that is worn and admired, the metal is secondary.  The pieces cause the eye to say "look at that gorgeous diamond pave pendant" or "look at that amazing emerald parure".  It is never "look at the yellow gold or white gold".
> 
> I would say don't get hung up on the metal for your skin (unless you are buying metal pieces).  That's secondary.  I have worn all metals, YG, RG, WG, platinum, and even leather jewelry.
> I buy platinum/WG because to me, it elevates a piece of jewelry, certainly with diamonds, which is what I want.
> 
> On to your Oynx and MOP question..
> If I may be so bold to say... maybe with Alhambra, it is not the metal, but rather, it is the stones that causes you to hesitate. Maybe you prefer more bling than Alhambra stones.  Alhambra stone pieces are not blingy, they are playful.  They were created as a casual line.  Magic and diamonds came later because people wanted more bling.  The original Alhambra was hammered gold, a simple gold chain with four leaf clovers.  I say this to help you look at Alhambra for what it really is.  Not blingy jewelry, very everyday.  Hence my thought... perhaps you need more bling.
> 
> I love blingy statement jewelry.  I like Alhambra stone necklaces, but do I love them enough to collect many stone sets?  No.  I would rather move on to other collections such as Lotus, Frivole, Cosmos (full disclosure... I am looking at Cosmos oynx BTF ring and earrings instead of VA oynx earrings).  They are far more blingy to me, and I truly love these collections.  It's all preference of course.  Some people want every Alhambra stone set and do not like Frivole or Lotus.  I would ask yourself why you want the Alhambra oynx or MOP.
> 
> I recall you mentioned you liked the Frivole pave BTF ring.  If that is still the case,  I would skip the VA oynx or MOP and get the ring.  I think the Frivole set would be amazing on you.  If you like bold, Lotus of course is another big look, but I know not everyone likes Lotus.  With both these collections, there are also nice blingy earrings.  And yes, I would get these in WG.  WG is everlasting, especially with diamonds.  All you will see are the sparkly diamonds and beautiful artistic piece.
> 
> So... ask yourself if oynx or MOP is going to give you that ear-to-ear smile when you wear it.  If not, then I would skip it.  You already have some truly gorgeous Ahambra pieces.  Unless you only like Alhambra, I would venture into other VCA collections.
> 
> Fine jewelry is expensive, so for me, I like to focus on what I love.  I don't want tons of pieces, I just want a few pieces that I love and can't wait to wear.
> 
> Anyway, I could be totally off base, but these are some thoughts I wanted to respond back to you and share.
> I hope you might find some of this helpful.  In the end, it's all personal preference.  All VCA is gorgeous.
> 
> I also hope all is well with you, and everything is okay.




Thank you so much for taking the time!!! 

I definitely want the Frivole BTF ring, but it's not a matter of one or the other. I am a bit OCD so I have put together a list (complete with prices and photos) of what I would like to own and when I plan to purchase it. The order at the top is actually the pink sapphire frivole earrings and necklace, then the onyx SO set, then the ring. I really do like sets.

Next year is a big birthday, so that's what the SO set would commemorate. I do love bling, but one of my issues is that I tend to purchase _all_ bling and then _nothing_ for every day. The pink sapphire frivoles would be the most "everyday" pieces I own. I'm not all in on everything bling though - just the right amount. I don't love most of the high jewelry pieces for me except the Liane and the Ludo. Maybe the Flowerlace. And for regular jewelry, I'm not into the Cosmos, Lotus, Socrate, Fleurette - I prefer some of the Bouton d'Or line, Rose de Noel (and of course the Frivole). Even the Two Butterfly - when I put it on, it's kind of "meh" on me. 

As far as what I have - you'd be surprised. I let go of a lot of things to consolidate. I have to live with something for a while before I know whether it's something I will keep. The majority of my VCA collection, at this point, is the yellow gold Magic pieces and the guilloche/pave SO. A few other things (perlee clover, etc), not much. 

I am passionate about the appearance of onyx with pg. Maybe 10 years ago I saw an SA wearing the 20 motif Letterwood which had darkened quite a lot, and my heart stopped - I thought it was onyx. It's why I bought the Letterwood, which I didn't keep, because it just wasn't dark enough (and I couldn't get the matching earrings...the whole look was like, SooooooCloseButNoDarnnnnn). The SO would be a combo of bling and everyday: 20 motif PG/onyx, alternating (onyx/pave) 3 motif earrings, alternating 5 motif bracelet. There is no question that when I think about these pieces, I feel that tightness in my chest that says: "MUST!!!!!"

I think my question is maybe not necessarily related to what I am ordering. I mean - I love mop, but maaaayybeeee my heart does not skip a beat when I see it. I can appreciate the elegance of it, but maybe I wish my tastes were more simple. And a lot of this is wrapped up in my appearance. I agree with "These ladies do not think 'oh, white metal does not look good on me'.  Rather, it is the piece that is worn and admired, the metal is secondary." but that's just not me. It's the whole look. I joke that sometimes I am performance art, lol. _It all has to work together_. One piece too much (DH and I amusingly recall one outfit where bag, dress, and shoes all matched my hair and we call it "the day the circus came to town") and it's OTT, which I'm not, but for me, it's not just the metal, the stone, or the design, but the whole look and how it integrates with my style. 

SOOOO maybe I am just frustrated with myself for not being "easier"? 

Thank you thank you THANK YOU SO MUCH for your input. I am going to try to be perhaps kinder to myself when trying on wg. But it just seems to me, when I am putting together a look, some metals just pop and tie it all together for me and some just don't.


----------



## LucyMadrid

BigAkoya said:


> Your sets sound gorgeous, I can envision those colors mixed together. Love those color combos!
> I would absolutely get the Lotus ring!  I really love mine, and wear it casual all the time.  The ring is so fun and blingy (a huge flower on the finger wearing shorts, how much more fun can that get?!).
> 
> I think you will really love Lotus.  However, if you think Lotus might be too blingy, try Frivole  I love the Frivole collection too.  I have the Frivole BTF pave ring and the matching pave earrings and really love them.  I wear both Lotus and Frivole with super casual outfits.  I am nothing but casual these days.... white skinny Bermuda jean shorts everyday for me, and of course, big bling.
> 
> Take off the VCA label, and the Lotus is nothing more than a big diamond flower ring.  You see tons of big diamond flower rings online.. at Macy's, mall stores.  The "diamond flower ring" is a very common look, and it can be worn very casual, jeans, shorts, etc.  It is a very wearable, daily look.
> 
> Speaking of one's fashion "look"... to further try and enable you to get the Lotus ring...
> Wearing big bling with a dressy outfit is expected, no big deal ("another nicely dressed lady with her fine jewelry").  Wearing big bling with a casual outfit is unexpected and just pops ("she's looks so casual and carefree with her big bling".  I hope that made sense.  To me, it just elevates a casual outfit.  That's my opinion of course, and I know everyone has different preferences.
> 
> I think you will love the Lotus ring!  Plus, I think Lotus goes really well with your beautiful Alhambra pieces.  You will be the casual carefree lady with the awesome bling!  I hope I was a just a tiny bit enabling.



Thank you very much for sharing your thoughts. In fact is is really true that sometimes we must be helped with anyone else's eyes or points of view. We are used to match bling with dressing up and a touch of bling can change the look of a casual outfit. In fact we often see celebrities wearing casual clothes and expensive brand bags. I suppose a touch of bling can make the same effect and we can enjoy our jewelry every day. Thanks a lot. Now I consider the lotus ring a good option.


----------



## Notorious Pink

LucyMadrid said:


> You've got big blue eyes and perfect skin. Both, yg and wg should look perfect on you, I think.



You're so kind!   But colors are a bit off on me because my hair color is so different from my natural color - it makes some colors better and others...well, not so much, lol.


----------



## DS2006

eternallove4bag said:


> The other day… using my 5 motif as a necklace! Gotta love when you can multipurpose things
> View attachment 5137577


 This is a gorgeous picture! You are wearing all cool colors! You certainly can wear white gold (or platinum)! I like white metals with cool colors best! I think your skin and hair color allow you to wear any metals. I think white gold can be best paired with pink gold when one wants to combine metals.


----------



## jp824

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautifully worn! Love your entire outfit too.


Thank you!


----------



## Lien

LucyMadrid said:


> Thank you very much for sharing your thoughts. In fact is is really true that sometimes we must be helped with anyone else's eyes or points of view. We are used to match bling with dressing up and a touch of bling can change the look of a casual outfit. In fact we often see celebrities wearing casual clothes and expensive brand bags. I suppose a touch of bling can make the same effect and we can enjoy our jewelry every day. Thanks a lot. Now I consider the lotus ring a good option.



Here's a pic of me wearing the Lotus casually.  Hope it helps to enable you!  Maybe it'll drive you to the opposite direction though!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Lien said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing the Lotus casually.  Hope it helps to enable you!  Maybe it'll drive you to the opposite direction though!!
> 
> View attachment 5139189


Love this! I find the lotus goes with so many styles. Can wear with girly dresses, formal dresses, edgy outfits, etc.


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> one of my issues is that I tend to purchase _all_ bling and then _nothing_ for every day.


I think bling can be worn casually every day in the same way that you could perhaps wear fashion jewelry like a blingy H CDC bracelet 

@Lien, love how you wear the lotus

@jp824, I could definitely see you with a lotus if you are so inclined

hugs


----------



## Lien

lynne_ross said:


> Love this! I find the lotus goes with so many styles. Can wear with girly dresses, formal dresses, edgy outfits, etc.



Exactly!  ...how I wear mine.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Lien said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing the Lotus casually.  Hope it helps to enable you!  Maybe it'll drive you to the opposite direction though!!
> 
> View attachment 5139189


The lotus looks stunning in your hand!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> I think bling can be worn casually every day in the same way that you could perhaps wear fashion jewelry like a blingy H CDC bracelet
> 
> @Lien, love how you wear the lotus
> 
> @jp824, I could definitely see you with a lotus if you are so inclined
> 
> hugs


Yes.. I totally agree with this!
I know we all know VCA on this forum, but honestly, very very few people know of VCA.  Most people see this stuff on us and think it's fashion jewelry.  And many ladies wear big fashion jewelry all the time.
I don't worship my jewelry.  I wear it out, I wear it everyday.

We keep talking casual, but honestly, to me, I have not yet seen a truly casual summery photo.
What happened to shorts in the summer?
So... for inspiration, I'm going to go for it and post a super casual summer look...

I wore Lotus yesterday, so today, I'm giving Frivole a little love.  My outfit today...
Red skinny Bermuda shorts (red shorts! my new love!) and simple turquoise linen sweater...does it get anymore casual than this?  Frivole BTF ring and matching Frivole pave earrings (earrings not shown in photo).  Long strand of pearls and bracelets because I wanted some white to make it pop.  Also not shown are white Chanel espadrilles with matching white Chanel bag (you have to visualize here).

Right or wrong, over the top or not, fashionable or not, this is my "super casual with bling".  This is me, and I love me.

I hope we all love our beautiful casual selves.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Yes.. I totally agree with this!
> I know we all know VCA on this forum, but honestly, very very few people know of VCA.  Most people see this stuff on us and think it's fashion jewelry.  And many ladies wear big fashion jewelry all the time.
> I don't worship my jewelry.  I wear it out, I wear it everyday.
> 
> We keep talking casual, but honestly, to me, I have not yet seen a truly casual summery photo.
> What happened to shorts in the summer?
> So... for inspiration, I'm going to go for it and post a super casual summer look...
> 
> I wore Lotus yesterday, so today, I'm giving Frivole a little love.  My outfit today...
> Red skinny Bermuda shorts (red shorts! my new love!) and simple turquoise linen sweater...does it get anymore casual than this?  Frivole BTF ring and matching Frivole pave earrings (earrings not shown in photo).  Long strand of pearls and bracelets because I wanted some white to make it pop.  Also not shown are white Chanel espadrilles with matching white Chanel bag (you have to visualize here).
> 
> Right or wrong, over the top or not, fashionable or not, this is my "super casual with bling".  This is me, and I love me.
> 
> I hope we all love our beautiful casual selves.


How beautiful is this?!!! Those pearls and of course the frivole.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lien said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing the Lotus casually.  Hope it helps to enable you!  Maybe it'll drive you to the opposite direction though!!
> 
> View attachment 5139189


Glamorous casual... you look great!


----------



## LucyMadrid

BigAkoya said:


> Yes.. I totally agree with this!
> I know we all know VCA on this forum, but honestly, very very few people know of VCA.  Most people see this stuff on us and think it's fashion jewelry.  And many ladies wear big fashion jewelry all the time.
> I don't worship my jewelry.  I wear it out, I wear it everyday.
> 
> We keep talking casual, but honestly, to me, I have not yet seen a truly casual summery photo.
> What happened to shorts in the summer?
> So... for inspiration, I'm going to go for it and post a super casual summer look...
> 
> I wore Lotus yesterday, so today, I'm giving Frivole a little love.  My outfit today...
> Red skinny Bermuda shorts (red shorts! my new love!) and simple turquoise linen sweater...does it get anymore casual than this?  Frivole BTF ring and matching Frivole pave earrings (earrings not shown in photo).  Long strand of pearls and bracelets because I wanted some white to make it pop.  Also not shown are white Chanel espadrilles with matching white Chanel bag (you have to visualize here).
> 
> Right or wrong, over the top or not, fashionable or not, this is my "super casual with bling".  This is me, and I love me.
> 
> I hope we all love our beautiful casual selves.
> 
> View attachment 5139554


Awesome effect! I do love the idea of pearl long strand and bracelet with summer casual wear. I usually wear pearls in fall or winter, with warm sweaters and not very casual trousers. I'm trying my pearls on tomorrow with jeans and casual top. And about Frivole, I haven't got any pieces yet, but they are in my mind. I agree with you that very few people know about VCA, but they usually ask you about when you wear that jewelry. Bye!


----------



## Dextersmom

I have been wearing my pave YG pendant daily since receiving it last week for my anniversary.  My new everyday favorite.


----------



## EpiFanatic

VCA today…  after lunch at Shake Shack


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> This is a gorgeous picture! You are wearing all cool colors! You certainly can wear white gold (or platinum)! I like white metals with cool colors best! I think your skin and hair color allow you to wear any metals. I think white gold can be best paired with pink gold when one wants to combine metals.


Thank you so much! I do love the combo of white and pink gold together! I used to wear white gold a lot when I was younger and then as I became older I started gravitating towards YG and RG. I should try and take out my WG pieces and start wearing them more to see how I feel.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dextersmom said:


> I have been wearing my pave YG pendant daily since receiving it last week for my anniversary.  My new everyday favorite.
> View attachment 5139847
> View attachment 5139848


Many congrats on your pave VA pendant and a very happy anniversary to you. This is also my most used pendant.


----------



## etoile de mer

Dextersmom said:


> I have been wearing my pave YG pendant daily since receiving it last week for my anniversary.  My new everyday favorite.
> View attachment 5139847
> View attachment 5139848



Looks beautiful on you! Happy Anniversary, Dextersmom!


----------



## Dextersmom

etoile de mer said:


> Looks beautiful on you! Happy Anniversary, Dextersmom!





eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats on your pave VA pendant and a very happy anniversary to you. This is also my most used pendant.


Thank you both so much.   I can't get over how gorgeous this pendant is.  My pictures don't do it justice at all, as it is just  breathtaking in person, imo.


----------



## TankerToad

Lots going on here 
Just going to post a few IG photos that I saved for general inspiration  
Because. VCA.


----------



## BigAkoya

It's 87 degrees here today on the East Coast... stripes and shorts! 
Here is one more shot of me in "casual with bling" and then I'll zip it....
I have spoken so much about striped tees with white skinny Bemurda shorts, so I thought I would post an example.
By the way, for any striped tee lovers, I love Saint James.  They are my go to for striped tees.  They are a French company founded in 1889, and one of the original Breton shirt makers.  The boutique in NYC on Madison has closed , but you can order online.  Their striped tees come in tons of colors, so they are easily collectible.  Here is their website in case anyone might be interested: 
Striped Breton Shirts and Nautical Style Knitwear | Saint James® (saint-james.com)
(Oooh... I see they have a sale now!  Need to check it out and stock up on seasonal colors I like).

My "casual with bling" outfit today...
I'm in the car after finishing brunch.  I'm giving Lotus a little love and also wearing my Alhambra WG MOP set (also wearing the MOP earrings, but not shown in photo).  The tee is black & white striped.  This morning, after I got dressed, I opened my jewelry box to decide what to jewelry to wear.  My little panda saw my black & white striped tee and said "pick me, pick me, I match!".  So he's hanging out with me too.  I actually wore my little panda guy hanging on the side (a la "@nicole0612 -style", but for this photo, I moved him to the bottom so you could see him on my chain.

By thy way, I totally admire you ladies who take great photos.  This one photo below was such drama and took me forever.  Ugh.  To all you ladies with the beautiful photos with your nice background, perfect lighting, gorgeous props... you are such creative artists! 

So, please forgive the bad photo, but on the other hand, this is as casual and real as it gets.
I hope this inspires more casual with bling looks!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> It's 87 degrees here today on the East Coast... stripes and shorts!
> Here is one more shot of me in "casual with bling" and then I'll zip it....
> I have spoken so much about striped tees with white skinny Bemurda shorts, so I thought I would post an example.
> By the way, for any striped tee lovers, I love Saint James.  They are my go to for striped tees.  They are a French company founded in 1889, and one of the original Breton shirt makers.  The boutique in NYC on Madison has closed , but you can order online.  Their striped tees come in tons of colors, so they are easily collectible.  Here is their website in case anyone might be interested:
> Striped Breton Shirts and Nautical Style Knitwear | Saint James® (saint-james.com)
> (Oooh... I see they have a sale now!  Need to check it out and stock up on seasonal colors I like).
> 
> My "casual with bling" outfit today...
> I'm in the car after finishing brunch.  I'm giving Lotus a little love and also wearing my Alhambra WG MOP set (also wearing the MOP earrings, but not shown in photo).  The tee is black & white striped.  This morning, after I got dressed, I opened my jewelry box to decide what to jewelry to wear.  My little panda saw my black & white striped tee and said "pick me, pick me, I match!".  So he's hanging out with me too.  I actually wore my little panda guy hanging on the side (a la "@nicole0612 -style", but for this photo, I moved him to the bottom so you could see him on my chain.
> 
> By thy way, I totally admire you ladies who take great photos.  This one photo below was such drama and took me forever.  Ugh.  To all you ladies with the beautiful photos with your nice background, perfect lighting, gorgeous props... you are such creative artists!
> 
> So, please forgive the bad photo, but on the other hand, this is as casual and real as it gets.
> I hope this inspires more casual with bling looks!
> 
> View attachment 5140577


This isn't a bad picture!!! You look fabulous, so well coordinated and the lighting is perfect! Great inspo


----------



## KristinS

chiaoapple said:


> Enjoying mixing up my clovers a bit!
> View attachment 5132483
> View attachment 5132484


I am DYING over the WG Perlee and Serpenti brackets


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> It's 87 degrees here today on the East Coast... stripes and shorts!
> Here is one more shot of me in "casual with bling" and then I'll zip it....
> I have spoken so much about striped tees with white skinny Bemurda shorts, so I thought I would post an example.
> By the way, for any striped tee lovers, I love Saint James.  They are my go to for striped tees.  They are a French company founded in 1889, and one of the original Breton shirt makers.  The boutique in NYC on Madison has closed , but you can order online.  Their striped tees come in tons of colors, so they are easily collectible.  Here is their website in case anyone might be interested:
> Striped Breton Shirts and Nautical Style Knitwear | Saint James® (saint-james.com)
> (Oooh... I see they have a sale now!  Need to check it out and stock up on seasonal colors I like).
> 
> My "casual with bling" outfit today...
> I'm in the car after finishing brunch.  I'm giving Lotus a little love and also wearing my Alhambra WG MOP set (also wearing the MOP earrings, but not shown in photo).  The tee is black & white striped.  This morning, after I got dressed, I opened my jewelry box to decide what to jewelry to wear.  My little panda saw my black & white striped tee and said "pick me, pick me, I match!".  So he's hanging out with me too.  I actually wore my little panda guy hanging on the side (a la "@nicole0612 -style", but for this photo, I moved him to the bottom so you could see him on my chain.
> 
> By thy way, I totally admire you ladies who take great photos.  This one photo below was such drama and took me forever.  Ugh.  To all you ladies with the beautiful photos with your nice background, perfect lighting, gorgeous props... you are such creative artists!
> 
> So, please forgive the bad photo, but on the other hand, this is as casual and real as it gets.
> I hope this inspires more casual with bling looks!
> 
> View attachment 5140577



No apologies allowed for the great action photo! Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> It's 87 degrees here today on the East Coast... stripes and shorts!
> Here is one more shot of me in "casual with bling" and then I'll zip it....
> I have spoken so much about striped tees with white skinny Bemurda shorts, so I thought I would post an example.
> By the way, for any striped tee lovers, I love Saint James.  They are my go to for striped tees.  They are a French company founded in 1889, and one of the original Breton shirt makers.  The boutique in NYC on Madison has closed , but you can order online.  Their striped tees come in tons of colors, so they are easily collectible.  Here is their website in case anyone might be interested:
> Striped Breton Shirts and Nautical Style Knitwear | Saint James® (saint-james.com)
> (Oooh... I see they have a sale now!  Need to check it out and stock up on seasonal colors I like).
> 
> My "casual with bling" outfit today...
> I'm in the car after finishing brunch.  I'm giving Lotus a little love and also wearing my Alhambra WG MOP set (also wearing the MOP earrings, but not shown in photo).  The tee is black & white striped.  This morning, after I got dressed, I opened my jewelry box to decide what to jewelry to wear.  My little panda saw my black & white striped tee and said "pick me, pick me, I match!".  So he's hanging out with me too.  I actually wore my little panda guy hanging on the side (a la "@nicole0612 -style", but for this photo, I moved him to the bottom so you could see him on my chain.
> 
> By thy way, I totally admire you ladies who take great photos.  This one photo below was such drama and took me forever.  Ugh.  To all you ladies with the beautiful photos with your nice background, perfect lighting, gorgeous props... you are such creative artists!
> 
> So, please forgive the bad photo, but on the other hand, this is as casual and real as it gets.
> I hope this inspires more casual with bling looks!
> 
> View attachment 5140577


Love love love this  
I love striped shirts, thank you for the link! It’s difficult to find nice ones around here.
And of course all the jewelry is just perfect 
I need some WG MOP in my collection next…


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> Love love love this
> I love striped shirts, thank you for the link! It’s difficult to find nice ones around here.
> And of course all the jewelry is just perfect
> I need some WG MOP in my collection next…


OMG... finally, a Striped Shirt Soul Sister!  
Okay, so..aside from the obvious striped combos, here are two of my favorite that are unexpected, but they are among my most loved.

From Saint James...
This is a seasonal red stripe.  The beige stripe is called Textured Beige.  I hesitated to get it at first, but wow it is speckled with colors!  Way cool.  I have both these fits, but it also comes in other fits.  This color combo is seasonal, and it's now on sale.  I have multiples of this one as I love it so much.
Women's Breton Stripe Top, 3/4 Sleeve, GALATHEE, Saint James® (saint-james.com)
Women's French Striped Shirt | Long Sleeve | Saint James® (saint-james.com)

Another favorite that is the bomb for me... the French Tri-Color. This one came out several years ago, but I have never seen it on sale.  I have multiples of this too, as I love this French Tri Color stripe.  This also comes in several fits (e.g. women, unisex, men).
Women's Striped Long Sleeve T-Shirt, French Tri-Color, Cotton – Saint James (saint-james.com)

Last one I want to share that is a new favorite from Vince.
This is a super comfy linen sweater, so cool, summery, and relaxed.  It is here on the Vince website, but NM, Nordstrom also carry Vince.  This is a new favorite too, and I purchased two of them, one from Vince and the other from Nordsrom.
Breton Stripe Long Sleeve Boat Neck for Women | Vince

Happy Shopping! I am so excited to hear you like stripes!


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> OMG... finally, a Striped Shirt Soul Sister!
> Okay, so..aside from the obvious striped combos, here are two of my favorite that are unexpected, but they are among my most loved.
> 
> From Saint James...
> This is a seasonal red stripe.  The beige stripe is called Textured Beige.  I hesitated to get it at first, but wow it is speckled with colors!  Way cool.  I have both these fits, but it also comes in other fits.  This color combo is seasonal, and it's now on sale.  I have multiples of this one as I love it so much.
> Women's Breton Stripe Top, 3/4 Sleeve, GALATHEE, Saint James® (saint-james.com)
> Women's French Striped Shirt | Long Sleeve | Saint James® (saint-james.com)
> 
> Another favorite that is the bomb for me... the French Tri-Color. This one came out several years ago, but I have never seen it on sale.  I have multiples of this too, as I love this French Tri Color stripe.  This also comes in several fits (e.g. women, unisex, men).
> Women's Striped Long Sleeve T-Shirt, French Tri-Color, Cotton – Saint James (saint-james.com)
> 
> Last one I want to share that is a new favorite from Vince.
> This is a super comfy linen sweater, so cool, summery, and relaxed.  It is here on the Vince website, but NM, Nordstrom also carry Vince.  This is a new favorite too, and I purchased two of them, one from Vince and the other from Nordsrom.
> Breton Stripe Long Sleeve Boat Neck for Women | Vince
> 
> Happy Shopping! I am so excited to hear you like stripes!


I love them all! I especially love the tri stripe for colour, but I’m such a sucker for 3/4 sleeve of the galathee.
I think this is my favourite , 3/4 sleeve with a boat neck.








						PHARE - Boat Neck Striped Tunic with Slits | Stretch fabric with UV Protection (WHITE / NAVY)
					

Striped tunic with 'bateau' neckline and ¾ length sleeves in our exclusive Anti-UV viscose material to protect your body against harmful solar rays.




					us.saint-james.com
				



The Vince is so my style too, I have some online shopping to do!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> OMG... finally, a Striped Shirt Soul Sister!
> Okay, so..aside from the obvious striped combos, here are two of my favorite that are unexpected, but they are among my most loved.
> 
> From Saint James...
> This is a seasonal red stripe.  The beige stripe is called Textured Beige.  I hesitated to get it at first, but wow it is speckled with colors!  Way cool.  I have both these fits, but it also comes in other fits.  This color combo is seasonal, and it's now on sale.  I have multiples of this one as I love it so much.
> Women's Breton Stripe Top, 3/4 Sleeve, GALATHEE, Saint James® (saint-james.com)
> Women's French Striped Shirt | Long Sleeve | Saint James® (saint-james.com)
> 
> Another favorite that is the bomb for me... the French Tri-Color. This one came out several years ago, but I have never seen it on sale.  I have multiples of this too, as I love this French Tri Color stripe.  This also comes in several fits (e.g. women, unisex, men).
> Women's Striped Long Sleeve T-Shirt, French Tri-Color, Cotton – Saint James (saint-james.com)
> 
> Last one I want to share that is a new favorite from Vince.
> This is a super comfy linen sweater, so cool, summery, and relaxed.  It is here on the Vince website, but NM, Nordstrom also carry Vince.  This is a new favorite too, and I purchased two of them, one from Vince and the other from Nordsrom.
> Breton Stripe Long Sleeve Boat Neck for Women | Vince
> 
> Happy Shopping! I am so excited to hear you like stripes!



I also love stripes! As does my mom… anything “nautical”. Which of these fits do you recommend? I like a slim fit, but not too narrow.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> It's 87 degrees here today on the East Coast... stripes and shorts!
> Here is one more shot of me in "casual with bling" and then I'll zip it....
> I have spoken so much about striped tees with white skinny Bemurda shorts, so I thought I would post an example.
> By the way, for any striped tee lovers, I love Saint James.  They are my go to for striped tees.  They are a French company founded in 1889, and one of the original Breton shirt makers.  The boutique in NYC on Madison has closed , but you can order online.  Their striped tees come in tons of colors, so they are easily collectible.  Here is their website in case anyone might be interested:
> Striped Breton Shirts and Nautical Style Knitwear | Saint James® (saint-james.com)
> (Oooh... I see they have a sale now!  Need to check it out and stock up on seasonal colors I like).
> 
> My "casual with bling" outfit today...
> I'm in the car after finishing brunch.  I'm giving Lotus a little love and also wearing my Alhambra WG MOP set (also wearing the MOP earrings, but not shown in photo).  The tee is black & white striped.  This morning, after I got dressed, I opened my jewelry box to decide what to jewelry to wear.  My little panda saw my black & white striped tee and said "pick me, pick me, I match!".  So he's hanging out with me too.  I actually wore my little panda guy hanging on the side (a la "@nicole0612 -style", but for this photo, I moved him to the bottom so you could see him on my chain.
> 
> By thy way, I totally admire you ladies who take great photos.  This one photo below was such drama and took me forever.  Ugh.  To all you ladies with the beautiful photos with your nice background, perfect lighting, gorgeous props... you are such creative artists!
> 
> So, please forgive the bad photo, but on the other hand, this is as casual and real as it gets.
> I hope this inspires more casual with bling looks!
> 
> View attachment 5140577



You did a great job with the picture! It definitely confirmed that I need the wg MOP bracelet, etc., and I am another who likes striped shirts! In fact, I had on navy capris with a navy and white striped shirt today! I am definitely interested in some new ones. Do these shrink or keep their size?


----------



## linda83

eternallove4bag said:


> The other day… using my 5 motif as a necklace! Gotta love when you can multipurpose things
> View attachment 5137577



Perfection! @eternallove4bag, may I ask what you use to extend your five motif? I haven't found an extender that's long enough that also blends in well. TIA!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> It's 87 degrees here today on the East Coast... stripes and shorts!
> Here is one more shot of me in "casual with bling" and then I'll zip it....
> I have spoken so much about striped tees with white skinny Bemurda shorts, so I thought I would post an example.
> By the way, for any striped tee lovers, I love Saint James.  They are my go to for striped tees.  They are a French company founded in 1889, and one of the original Breton shirt makers.  The boutique in NYC on Madison has closed , but you can order online.  Their striped tees come in tons of colors, so they are easily collectible.  Here is their website in case anyone might be interested:
> Striped Breton Shirts and Nautical Style Knitwear | Saint James® (saint-james.com)
> (Oooh... I see they have a sale now!  Need to check it out and stock up on seasonal colors I like).
> 
> My "casual with bling" outfit today...
> I'm in the car after finishing brunch.  I'm giving Lotus a little love and also wearing my Alhambra WG MOP set (also wearing the MOP earrings, but not shown in photo).  The tee is black & white striped.  This morning, after I got dressed, I opened my jewelry box to decide what to jewelry to wear.  My little panda saw my black & white striped tee and said "pick me, pick me, I match!".  So he's hanging out with me too.  I actually wore my little panda guy hanging on the side (a la "@nicole0612 -style", but for this photo, I moved him to the bottom so you could see him on my chain.
> 
> By thy way, I totally admire you ladies who take great photos.  This one photo below was such drama and took me forever.  Ugh.  To all you ladies with the beautiful photos with your nice background, perfect lighting, gorgeous props... you are such creative artists!
> 
> So, please forgive the bad photo, but on the other hand, this is as casual and real as it gets.
> I hope this inspires more casual with bling looks!
> 
> View attachment 5140577


Loving your casual outfit and all the bling…black and white is such a perfect combination!


----------



## eternallove4bag

linda83 said:


> Perfection! @eternallove4bag, may I ask what you use to extend your five motif? I haven't found an extender that's long enough that also blends in well. TIA!


Hi, thank you so much! I am actually using a plain gold chain as an extender and then I ordered this necklace shortener from Etsy to clip the chain at a shorter length in the back. The shortener shows out of stock right now on the website but I am sure it will be restocked soon. Seems to be a popular item judging from all the positive reviews. 









						Infinity Clips Necklace Shortener Chain Shortener Clasp for - Etsy
					

This Chains item by InfinityClips has 372 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Doylestown, PA. Listed on Dec 10, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sometimes a little restrained, sometimes over the top…I guess that’s my style?


----------



## Lien

eternallove4bag said:


> Sometimes a little restrained, sometimes over the top…I guess that’s my style?
> View attachment 5141066



Swwwwooooon!! I LOVE everything about this pic but particularly the Kelly.  Chevre is prob my most fave leather.  What colour is that?  It's gorgeous!!  H has so many pink shades, I lose track!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> Swwwwooooon!! I LOVE everything about this pic but particularly the Kelly.  Chevre is prob my most fave leather.  What colour is that?  It's gorgeous!!  H has so many pink shades, I lose track!


Thank you so much! Gosh, chèvre is my favorite leather too and even though I am not a pink lover, rose lipstick in chèvre is probably my favorite shade of pink! This is rose lipstick btw. I can’t keep up with Hermès pinks myself


----------



## 911snowball

Inspired by my beautiful SA who often wears her 20 motifs like this- I gave it a try! Wrapped 5 times and worn with the Socrates, it is a nice sparkly summer look.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I also love stripes! As does my mom… anything “nautical”. Which of these fits do you recommend? I like a slim fit, but not too narrow.


I love the Galathee, and it is also the most popular.  It is fitted, but not narrow, stick to your gut tight.

The company is French and their clothes are Made in France. Yippee! 
This means sizing may be different to American eyes, so do not get hung up on the size number.  I am sure you know this, but French sizing can run small. 

For me, I also like Galathee a bit looser, hence I got up one size.  When I first purchased this brand, I was not sure on sizing, but I wanted to be sure I got the correct size and not settle.  I ordered the styles I liked, and ordered them in both sizes, my regular size, and one size up.  That helped me a lot.  Now, I know exactly what my size is.

Galathee is is super summery, and I love the 3/4 sleeves.  
Striped tops in the summer just have this French chic to me, no matter if you wear short, jeans, skirt, etc. 
Plus, to me... honestly, I think it makes a person look younger!  More youthful!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> You did a great job with the picture! It definitely confirmed that I need the wg MOP bracelet, etc., and I am another who likes striped shirts! In fact, I had on navy capris with a navy and white striped shirt today! I am definitely interested in some new ones. Do these shrink or keep their size?


We have another thing in common... striped shirts!   
The shirts stay true to size.  I buy the size I like, put them in the washer and dryer and they come out fine.

I like the WG MOP bracelet, but truth be told, it feels kind of lonely or something.  I have thought about getting second matching bracelet, but not sure.  It might look like too much Alhambra since I usually wear my 20 motif and earrings.  ODing on four leaf clovers... ugh!  A second bracelet is on my list to try on though next time I go to VCA to see how it looks.  These bracelets are out of stock, at least last time I went, so odd.  And you can't really put a 20 on the wrist to compare because the motifs are spaced further apart, so it doesn't show a good comparison.

If you like red tops, I love love love that seasonal red/textured beige top.  It has speckles in the beige, and one of the speckles is turquoise!  I wear my Tiffany turquoise set with it, and it really pops... red and turquoise is super summery to me.  You may want to think about red also as I recall you have some VCA turquoise pieces that would look great with it.  

If you wear black & white, all you need to do in my photo above is replace my bling with your Magic oynx, oynx pave bracelet, and poof!  

Your navy striped outfit sounds so chic!  Such a classic summer look!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I was totally inspired by @eternallove4bag to bring out the rose lipstick!


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> Large lotus
> 
> @BigAkoya I really do appreciate your opinion so I would like your perspecptive. Over the years I’ve gone back and forth on wg. Currently I’m swinging back toward it, but the truth is that I’ve always felt that it doesn’t look all that great near my face. I think my VCA journey would have been SOOO much easier if I really liked wg on me. I love the look on others, and yet here I go through of this rigamarole of having to find or special order particular pieces. Why can’t I just suck it up and get wg/onyx? Did I HAVE to find the magic pave pendant and earrings in YG? Similarly, I am looking for neutrals but I don’t think MOP (either shade) is the most flattering on me. I’ve tried them on countless times trying to convince myself they look just as good on me. (by the way I do love wearing wg with pg and my love bracelet has both, so I’m always wearing something wg/pg even when I wear my YG pieces).
> 
> @eternallove4bag i love allllll of your photos!!! Your pieces and style are gorgeou.
> 
> @jenaywins im always thrilled to see your photos too! You know I die over that bag combo too, lol.
> 
> @surfer my style sister!!! Those clips!!!! You have totally inspired me to look into twinning with you…yet again!





Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time!!!
> 
> I definitely want the Frivole BTF ring, but it's not a matter of one or the other. I am a bit OCD so I have put together a list (complete with prices and photos) of what I would like to own and when I plan to purchase it. The order at the top is actually the pink sapphire frivole earrings and necklace, then the onyx SO set, then the ring. I really do like sets.
> 
> Next year is a big birthday, so that's what the SO set would commemorate. I do love bling, but one of my issues is that I tend to purchase _all_ bling and then _nothing_ for every day. The pink sapphire frivoles would be the most "everyday" pieces I own. I'm not all in on everything bling though - just the right amount. I don't love most of the high jewelry pieces for me except the Liane and the Ludo. Maybe the Flowerlace. And for regular jewelry, I'm not into the Cosmos, Lotus, Socrate, Fleurette - I prefer some of the Bouton d'Or line, Rose de Noel (and of course the Frivole). Even the Two Butterfly - when I put it on, it's kind of "meh" on me.
> 
> As far as what I have - you'd be surprised. I let go of a lot of things to consolidate. I have to live with something for a while before I know whether it's something I will keep. The majority of my VCA collection, at this point, is the yellow gold Magic pieces and the guilloche/pave SO. A few other things (perlee clover, etc), not much.
> 
> I am passionate about the appearance of onyx with pg. Maybe 10 years ago I saw an SA wearing the 20 motif Letterwood which had darkened quite a lot, and my heart stopped - I thought it was onyx. It's why I bought the Letterwood, which I didn't keep, because it just wasn't dark enough (and I couldn't get the matching earrings...the whole look was like, SooooooCloseButNoDarnnnnn). The SO would be a combo of bling and everyday: 20 motif PG/onyx, alternating (onyx/pave) 3 motif earrings, alternating 5 motif bracelet. There is no question that when I think about these pieces, I feel that tightness in my chest that says: "MUST!!!!!"
> 
> I think my question is maybe not necessarily related to what I am ordering. I mean - I love mop, but maaaayybeeee my heart does not skip a beat when I see it. I can appreciate the elegance of it, but maybe I wish my tastes were more simple. And a lot of this is wrapped up in my appearance. I agree with "These ladies do not think 'oh, white metal does not look good on me'.  Rather, it is the piece that is worn and admired, the metal is secondary." but that's just not me. It's the whole look. I joke that sometimes I am performance art, lol. _It all has to work together_. One piece too much (DH and I amusingly recall one outfit where bag, dress, and shoes all matched my hair and we call it "the day the circus came to town") and it's OTT, which I'm not, but for me, it's not just the metal, the stone, or the design, but the whole look and how it integrates with my style.
> 
> SOOOO maybe I am just frustrated with myself for not being "easier"?
> 
> Thank you thank you THANK YOU SO MUCH for your input. I am going to try to be perhaps kinder to myself when trying on wg. But it just seems to me, when I am putting together a look, some metals just pop and tie it all together for me and some just don't.


@Notorious Pink-If  I may add my two cents . . . until recently, all my VCA has been yellow gold w the exception of the letterwood. Suddenly the WG/onyx looked so fresh, while the YG/onyx looked very 70's (remember all the Chanel accessories w the leather woven through the gold chains?). I never liked WG on me, and now I do for which @BigAkoya is to blame!
The WG, whether WG/onyx, WG/MOP or all WG, has an appeal it never had before. So my thoughts--you might want to revisit this as part of your collection.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> We have another thing in common... striped shirts!
> The shirts stay true to size.  I buy the size I like, put them in the washer and dryer and they come out fine.
> 
> I like the WG MOP bracelet, but truth be told, it feels kind of lonely or something.  I have thought about getting second matching bracelet, but not sure.  It might look like too much Alhambra since I usually wear my 20 motif and earrings.  ODing on four leaf clovers... ugh!  A second bracelet is on my list to try on though next time I go to VCA to see how it looks.  These bracelets are out of stock, at least last time I went, so odd.  And you can't really put a 20 on the wrist to compare because the motifs are spaced further apart, so it doesn't show a good comparison.
> 
> If you like red tops, I love love love that seasonal red/textured beige top.  It has speckles in the beige, and one of the speckles is turquoise!  I wear my Tiffany turquoise set with it, and it really pops... red and turquoise is super summery to me.  You may want to think about red also as I recall you have some VCA turquoise pieces that would look great with it.
> 
> If you wear black & white, all you need to do in my photo above is replace my bling with your Magic oynx, oynx pave bracelet, and poof!
> 
> Your navy striped outfit sounds so chic!  Such a classic summer look!



Someone I know on that other forum where we originally met just got a custom solid white gold Alhambra bracelet and it is gorgeous! You might consider that!  I really resist special orders because I think their price for those is crazy, but that's one I am thinking about. I have the solid yellow gold, but I have decided wg looks better on me and I am just not going to add anymore pieces in yg.

Thanks for the shirt info! Yes, I do wear red, navy, royal blue, turquoise, black and white in the summer. Oh wow, I have to get the one with turquoise speckles!  I do think red and turquoise are great together, and I'd love wearing the turquoise perlee earrings with it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> I was totally inspired by @eternallove4bag to bring out the rose lipstick!
> 
> View attachment 5142009


Yay! I love the beautiful sheen on the leather not to mention your beautiful jewelry pieces enhance the beauty of the entire picture!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Someone I know on that other forum where we originally met just got a custom solid white gold Alhambra bracelet and it is gorgeous! You might consider that!  I really resist special orders because I think their price for those is crazy, but that's one I am thinking about. I have the solid yellow gold, but I have decided wg looks better on me and I am just not going to add anymore pieces in yg.
> 
> Thanks for the shirt info! Yes, I do wear red, navy, royal blue, turquoise, black and white in the summer. Oh wow, I have to get the one with turquoise speckles!  I do think red and turquoise are great together, and I'd love wearing the turquoise perlee earrings with it!


Here is a closeup so you see all those beautiful speckles in this tee.  When I wear my Tiffany turquoise set, it really pops. It will look amazing with your turquoise. I wear this tee with my white skinny shorts!  (what else, I am so predictable..)   

Oh, did I mention... Saint James is Made in France.  Yippee!  I feel so French chic. Love this brand.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Someone I know on that other forum where we originally met just got a custom solid white gold Alhambra bracelet and it is gorgeous! You might consider that!  I really resist special orders because I think their price for those is crazy, but that's one I am thinking about. I have the solid yellow gold, but I have decided wg looks better on me and I am just not going to add anymore pieces in yg.
> 
> Thanks for the shirt info! Yes, I do wear red, navy, royal blue, turquoise, black and white in the summer. Oh wow, I have to get the one with turquoise speckles!  I do think red and turquoise are great together, and I'd love wearing the turquoise perlee earrings with it!


Oh, forgot to reply back to you on the bracelet thought.  I think I have a new plan.

For sure I want the oynx 20 motif.  My dilemma has been what other two pieces to make a set.  I think I have to do the oynx earrings.  I know myself, and I'll probably shoot myself if I don't get the matching earrings.  But, I will skip the bracelet.  What I really love are big rings.  I'm really a ring gal, and I am never without a blingy ring.  For me, bracelets are like parsley, nice accent, but I don't miss it if it's not there.  My ring is always the star on my hand, that's just my look. 

So, for my third oynx piece... I am thinking the Cosmos oynx BTF ring!  This gets me some oynx on my arm, but I'm not ODing on Alhambra oynx.  Cosmos oynx BTF is bold, but the diamonds and flower design soften it up a bit and make it more feminine elegant.  It softens up the harshness of the black for my aging hands.  
I was thinking about the Cosmos oynx earrings too, I really like those, but then the 20 motif oynx would be lonely, so, back to those darn VA oynx earrings.   

Such drama, but I think this is the set!  I hope.
I think next time I go to VCA, I will ask them to bring in those pieces (and two sizes of the ring) so I can try it on and see if I am ODing on oynx (I know, it's a lot of black near the face, but I have a plan B if this does not work out ). At least I've definitely decided it will be oynx and not GMOP. I really like the harshness of oynx and that pop. Plus, with an onyx 20 motif, I could throw on emerald earrings and matching emerald ring and channel the Art Deco vibe which is really what I want to do. All good.... I think.  We'll see.  Some pieces I think are perfect turn out to be duds for me.

P.S. What made me decide on oynx was I was wearing my Tiffany starfish necklace on a black silk cord and a Tiffany black jade big cabachon ring, and I realized I really like pop of black.  So, oynx it is, no GMOP.


----------



## linda83

eternallove4bag said:


> Hi, thank you so much! I am actually using a plain gold chain as an extender and then I ordered this necklace shortener from Etsy to clip the chain at a shorter length in the back. The shortener shows out of stock right now on the website but I am sure it will be restocked soon. Seems to be a popular item judging from all the positive reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infinity Clips Necklace Shortener Chain Shortener Clasp for - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Chains item by InfinityClips has 372 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Doylestown, PA. Listed on Dec 10, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com



That's so smart! Thank you so much for the tip


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> Oh, forgot to reply back to you on the bracelet thought.  I think I have a new plan.
> 
> For sure I want the oynx 20 motif.  My dilemma has been what other two pieces to make a set.  I think I have to do the oynx earrings.  I know myself, and I'll probably shoot myself if I don't get the matching earrings.  But, I will skip the bracelet.  What I really love are big rings.  I'm really a ring gal, and I am never without a blingy ring.  For me, bracelets are like parsley, nice accent, but I don't miss it if it's not there.  My ring is always the star on my hand, that's just my look.
> 
> So, for my third oynx piece... I am thinking the Cosmos oynx BTF ring!  This gets me some oynx on my arm, but I'm not ODing on Alhambra oynx.  Cosmos oynx BTF is bold, but the diamonds and flower design soften it up a bit and make it more feminine elegant.  It softens up the harshness of the black for my aging hands.
> I was thinking about the Cosmos oynx earrings too, I really like those, but then the 20 motif oynx would be lonely, so, back to those darn VA oynx earrings.
> 
> Such drama, but I think this is the set!  I hope.
> I think next time I go to VCA, I will ask them to bring in those pieces (and two sizes of the ring) so I can try it on and see if I am ODing on oynx (I know, it's a lot of black near the face, but I have a plan B if this does not work out ). At least I've definitely decided it will be oynx and not GMOP. I really like the harshness of oynx and that pop. Plus, with an onyx 20 motif, I could throw on emerald earrings and matching emerald ring and channel the Art Deco vibe which is really what I want to do. All good.... I think.  We'll see.  Some pieces I think are perfect turn out to be duds for me.
> 
> P.S. What made me decide on oynx was I was wearing my Tiffany starfish necklace on a black silk cord and a Tiffany black jade big cabachon ring, and I realized I really like pop of black.  So, oynx it is, no GMOP.


Cannot wait to see pics of these!


----------



## Happyish

DS2006 said:


> Someone I know on that other forum where we originally met just got a custom solid white gold Alhambra bracelet and it is gorgeous! You might consider that!  I really resist special orders because I think their price for those is crazy, but that's one I am thinking about. I have the solid yellow gold, but I have decided wg looks better on me and I am just not going to add anymore pieces in yg.
> 
> Thanks for the shirt info! Yes, I do wear red, navy, royal blue, turquoise, black and white in the summer. Oh wow, I have to get the one with turquoise speckles!  I do think red and turquoise are great together, and I'd love wearing the turquoise perlee earrings with it!


I too am thinking about adding the 20-motif all WG alhambra. Do you have any info on a special order?


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> Oh, forgot to reply back to you on the bracelet thought.  I think I have a new plan.
> 
> For sure I want the oynx 20 motif.  My dilemma has been what other two pieces to make a set.  I think I have to do the oynx earrings.  I know myself, and I'll probably shoot myself if I don't get the matching earrings.  But, I will skip the bracelet.  What I really love are big rings.  I'm really a ring gal, and I am never without a blingy ring.  For me, bracelets are like parsley, nice accent, but I don't miss it if it's not there.  My ring is always the star on my hand, that's just my look.
> 
> So, for my third oynx piece... I am thinking the Cosmos oynx BTF ring!  This gets me some oynx on my arm, but I'm not ODing on Alhambra oynx.  Cosmos oynx BTF is bold, but the diamonds and flower design soften it up a bit and make it more feminine elegant.  It softens up the harshness of the black for my aging hands.
> I was thinking about the Cosmos oynx earrings too, I really like those, but then the 20 motif oynx would be lonely, so, back to those darn VA oynx earrings.
> 
> Such drama, but I think this is the set!  I hope.
> I think next time I go to VCA, I will ask them to bring in those pieces (and two sizes of the ring) so I can try it on and see if I am ODing on oynx (I know, it's a lot of black near the face, but I have a plan B if this does not work out ). At least I've definitely decided it will be oynx and not GMOP. I really like the harshness of oynx and that pop. Plus, with an onyx 20 motif, I could throw on emerald earrings and matching emerald ring and channel the Art Deco vibe which is really what I want to do. All good.... I think.  We'll see.  Some pieces I think are perfect turn out to be duds for me.
> 
> P.S. What made me decide on oynx was I was wearing my Tiffany starfish necklace on a black silk cord and a Tiffany black jade big cabachon ring, and I realized I really like pop of black.  So, oynx it is, no GMOP.


I think your panda clip needs the onyx 20 motif! And the cosmos pieces are gorgeous. My mom has the earrings in white MOP. 
Separate question- what’s the fot of the shirts? Now you have me itching for one. Pretty standard sizing?


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Oh, forgot to reply back to you on the bracelet thought.  I think I have a new plan.
> 
> For sure I want the oynx 20 motif.  My dilemma has been what other two pieces to make a set.  I think I have to do the oynx earrings.  I know myself, and I'll probably shoot myself if I don't get the matching earrings.  But, I will skip the bracelet.  What I really love are big rings.  I'm really a ring gal, and I am never without a blingy ring.  For me, bracelets are like parsley, nice accent, but I don't miss it if it's not there.  My ring is always the star on my hand, that's just my look.
> 
> So, for my third oynx piece... I am thinking the Cosmos oynx BTF ring!  This gets me some oynx on my arm, but I'm not ODing on Alhambra oynx.  Cosmos oynx BTF is bold, but the diamonds and flower design soften it up a bit and make it more feminine elegant.  It softens up the harshness of the black for my aging hands.
> I was thinking about the Cosmos oynx earrings too, I really like those, but then the 20 motif oynx would be lonely, so, back to those darn VA oynx earrings.
> 
> Such drama, but I think this is the set!  I hope.
> I think next time I go to VCA, I will ask them to bring in those pieces (and two sizes of the ring) so I can try it on and see if I am ODing on oynx (I know, it's a lot of black near the face, but I have a plan B if this does not work out ). At least I've definitely decided it will be oynx and not GMOP. I really like the harshness of oynx and that pop. Plus, with an onyx 20 motif, I could throw on emerald earrings and matching emerald ring and channel the Art Deco vibe which is really what I want to do. All good.... I think.  We'll see.  Some pieces I think are perfect turn out to be duds for me.
> 
> P.S. What made me decide on oynx was I was wearing my Tiffany starfish necklace on a black silk cord and a Tiffany black jade big cabachon ring, and I realized I really like pop of black.  So, oynx it is, no GMOP.


I vote for the cosmos. For myself, I vetoed the Onyx/WG Alhambra earrings (to wear w the WG/Onyx Alhambra), and instead went with WG Cosmos/onyx. As you mention, they soften the look, I like that they're three-dimensional (whereas the Alhambra earrings are flat), the small are approximately the same diameter as the Alhambra motif in the necklace--although the medium would be gorgeous but more of a statement--and the diamonds add a bit of sparkle to light up your face. I think they're both understated and glamorous. Besides, the Cosmos earrings would match the btf Cosmos ring . . . Just a thought!


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> I too am thinking about adding the 20-motif all WG alhambra. Do you have any info on a special order?



No, I have not asked about a wg SO yet. The person I mentioned recently got her 5 motif, so they are definitely making them, which is good!  A wg 20 would be outstanding!  

I LOVE wg onyx Cosmos! I've thought about getting the single ring to wear with my wg onyx!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Oh, forgot to reply back to you on the bracelet thought.  I think I have a new plan.
> 
> For sure I want the oynx 20 motif.  My dilemma has been what other two pieces to make a set.  I think I have to do the oynx earrings.  I know myself, and I'll probably shoot myself if I don't get the matching earrings.  But, I will skip the bracelet.  What I really love are big rings.  I'm really a ring gal, and I am never without a blingy ring.  For me, bracelets are like parsley, nice accent, but I don't miss it if it's not there.  My ring is always the star on my hand, that's just my look.
> 
> So, for my third oynx piece... I am thinking the Cosmos oynx BTF ring!  This gets me some oynx on my arm, but I'm not ODing on Alhambra oynx.  Cosmos oynx BTF is bold, but the diamonds and flower design soften it up a bit and make it more feminine elegant.  It softens up the harshness of the black for my aging hands.
> I was thinking about the Cosmos oynx earrings too, I really like those, but then the 20 motif oynx would be lonely, so, back to those darn VA oynx earrings.
> 
> Such drama, but I think this is the set!  I hope.
> I think next time I go to VCA, I will ask them to bring in those pieces (and two sizes of the ring) so I can try it on and see if I am ODing on oynx (I know, it's a lot of black near the face, but I have a plan B if this does not work out ). At least I've definitely decided it will be oynx and not GMOP. I really like the harshness of oynx and that pop. Plus, with an onyx 20 motif, I could throw on emerald earrings and matching emerald ring and channel the Art Deco vibe which is really what I want to do. All good.... I think.  We'll see.  Some pieces I think are perfect turn out to be duds for me.
> 
> P.S. What made me decide on oynx was I was wearing my Tiffany starfish necklace on a black silk cord and a Tiffany black jade big cabachon ring, and I realized I really like pop of black.  So, oynx it is, no GMOP.



I like everything about this post! I love Cosmos and think it would be gorgeous with wg onyx Alhambra!


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> I think your panda clip needs the onyx 20 motif! And the cosmos pieces are gorgeous. My mom has the earrings in white MOP.
> Separate question- what’s the fot of the shirts? Now you have me itching for one. Pretty standard sizing?


I know... totally on Panda... the little guy is itching to hang off black oynx. He would be so matchy matchy!    

I bet you're mom's white MOP earrings are beautiful!  I am really liking Cosmos more and more.  I never paid attention to it at all in the boutique (shooting myself), so now I'm having to surf the internet.

On the tee, it is my favorite color combo this season!  Totally love it, and it matches with so many jewelry combos.

Galathee, 3/4 sleeve.  This is my favorite cut, fitted but not tight.  I buy one size up for a looser fit.  You may like it the usual fit.  Fitted just means it cuts in at the waist making it fit so nice for ladies.  It is not tight at all.  Women's Breton Stripe Top, 3/4 Sleeve, GALATHEE, Saint James® (saint-james.com)

Minquidame, long sleeve.  This is more the classic long sleeve tee, and it runs longer in length. I find it cuts "straighter" then Galathee. It's looser, but the shoulder is not dropped (I hate dropped shoulder, looks sloppy on me), so it looks great on ladies who want a true tee look.  This is my second favorite style, and I usually push up the sleeves for that "oh, this is a guy's tee, but I look so French cool in it".
Women's French Striped Shirt | Long Sleeve | Saint James® (saint-james.com)

I happen to like tees loose fitted, if that makes sense.  Loose, but slightly curved around the waist.  I prefer tees looser as I always wear slim bottoms (e.g. skinny Bermuda jean shorts, skinny jeans), so I don't want to look too cha-cha-cha, with tight everywhere.   
Although, one can never look too cha-cha-cha in a striped tee.
It's more the "Bonjour, my name is Brigitte Bardot" French casual chic.

I think for most people though, ordering your regular size would work. You could order both sizes to try in each style and return the ones you don't want.  I did that my first time to get the size right. 

I posted two photos for some French striped tee inspiration...
And... where did I get my "striped tees with red skinny Bermuda jean shorts" idea from?!   
Hope this helps and inspires.   

ETA: There is also a sizing chart on their website.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I vote for the cosmos. For myself, I vetoed the Onyx/WG Alhambra earrings (to wear w the WG/Onyx Alhambra), and instead went with WG Cosmos/onyx. As you mention, they soften the look, I like that they're three-dimensional (whereas the Alhambra earrings are flat), the small are approximately the same diameter as the Alhambra motif in the necklace--although the medium would be gorgeous but more of a statement--and the diamonds add a bit of sparkle to light up your face. I think they're both understated and glamorous. Besides, the Cosmos earrings would match the btf Cosmos ring . . . Just a thought!


I love that thought!  Cosmos black oynx is so pretty, but that leaves my 20 motif lonely.  
For a mate, I could get the oynx bracelet, but that is definitely too much oynx, so I'd have to give up the Cosmos ring, which then makes my Cosmos earrings lonely.  

Too much drama to think about.  I can't wait to go the boutique when they finally stock up again so I can get all these pieces brought in and try them.  VCA inventory is so slow these days (still waiting for my Lotus earrings... tick tick tick... where are they?  Sigh).  

Thanks so much for the suggestion.  I really do like the Cosmos earrings... a softer look.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> No, I have not asked about a wg SO yet. The person I mentioned recently got her 5 motif, so they are definitely making them, which is good!  A wg 20 would be outstanding!
> 
> I LOVE wg onyx Cosmos! I've thought about getting the single ring to wear with my wg onyx!


In case you might want an oynx 20 motif to match your gorgeous bracelet, I had gotten quotes for a WG oynx set.  The quote was on 6/24, prior to the July increase, so you probably need to add 2-3% to adjust for the increase.  The increase was not much as I recall.   
- WG oynx 20 motif necklace $21,200
- WG oynx 5 motif bracelet $5,350
- WG onyx earrings $5,100


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> @Notorious Pink-If  I may add my two cents . . . until recently, all my VCA has been yellow gold w the exception of the letterwood. Suddenly the WG/onyx looked so fresh, while the YG/onyx looked very 70's (remember all the Chanel accessories w the leather woven through the gold chains?). I never liked WG on me, and now I do for which @BigAkoya is to blame!
> The WG, whether WG/onyx, WG/MOP or all WG, has an appeal it never had before. So my thoughts--you might want to revisit this as part of your collection.



I do like wg, not so much near my face, but I may add a piece eventually. However, my heart really flutters for the pg. I actually had the LE pg onyx earrings and I loooved them on me (they were just too small), so I know I will be happy with that.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> It's 87 degrees here today on the East Coast... stripes and shorts!
> Here is one more shot of me in "casual with bling" and then I'll zip it....
> I have spoken so much about striped tees with white skinny Bemurda shorts, so I thought I would post an example.
> By the way, for any striped tee lovers, I love Saint James.  They are my go to for striped tees.  They are a French company founded in 1889, and one of the original Breton shirt makers.  The boutique in NYC on Madison has closed , but you can order online.  Their striped tees come in tons of colors, so they are easily collectible.  Here is their website in case anyone might be interested:
> Striped Breton Shirts and Nautical Style Knitwear | Saint James® (saint-james.com)
> (Oooh... I see they have a sale now!  Need to check it out and stock up on seasonal colors I like).
> 
> My "casual with bling" outfit today...
> I'm in the car after finishing brunch.  I'm giving Lotus a little love and also wearing my Alhambra WG MOP set (also wearing the MOP earrings, but not shown in photo).  The tee is black & white striped.  This morning, after I got dressed, I opened my jewelry box to decide what to jewelry to wear.  My little panda saw my black & white striped tee and said "pick me, pick me, I match!".  So he's hanging out with me too.  I actually wore my little panda guy hanging on the side (a la "@nicole0612 -style", but for this photo, I moved him to the bottom so you could see him on my chain.
> 
> By thy way, I totally admire you ladies who take great photos.  This one photo below was such drama and took me forever.  Ugh.  To all you ladies with the beautiful photos with your nice background, perfect lighting, gorgeous props... you are such creative artists!
> 
> So, please forgive the bad photo, but on the other hand, this is as casual and real as it gets.
> I hope this inspires more casual with bling looks!
> 
> View attachment 5140577


Love this pic! And the red one too!

@Dextersmom, happy anniversary!

@eternallove4bag, I love the pic of you with the extender necklace!

@Happyish, I love your point about the three dimensional aspect of cosmos!


----------



## deedeedor

dressing up with 20+10 necklace
Pave 5 bracelet 
Butterfly earring
Feeling extrA princess like


----------



## A bottle of Red

Notorious Pink said:


> I do like wg, not so much near my face, but I may add a piece eventually. However, my heart really flutters for the pg. I actually had the LE pg onyx earrings and I loooved them on me (they were just too small), so I know I will be happy with that.


I don't think i have seen pg with onyx; sounds very different!


----------



## A bottle of Red

deedeedor said:


> dressing up with 20+10 necklace
> Pave 5 bracelet
> Butterfly earring
> Feeling extrA princess like
> 
> View attachment 5142547


Beautiful!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I do like wg, not so much near my face, but I may add a piece eventually. However, my heart really flutters for the pg. I actually had the LE pg onyx earrings and I loooved them on me (they were just too small), so I know I will be happy with that.


I think PG oynx would look amazing.  Wow.


----------



## BigAkoya

deedeedor said:


> dressing up with 20+10 necklace
> Pave 5 bracelet
> Butterfly earring
> Feeling extrA princess like
> 
> View attachment 5142547


You look like a princess too!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Lien

deedeedor said:


> dressing up with 20+10 necklace
> Pave 5 bracelet
> Butterfly earring
> Feeling extrA princess like
> 
> View attachment 5142547



Wow!! Extra fancy!  I think my eyes just popped out! hahaha


----------



## deedeedor

Lien said:


> Wow!! Extra fancy!  I think my eyes just popped out! hahaha



hahahahahha feeling super princess like ahha


----------



## deedeedor

BigAkoya said:


> You look like a princess too!  Gorgeous!



awwww~ how sweet!


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> Love this pic! And the red one too!
> 
> @Dextersmom, happy anniversary!
> 
> @eternallove4bag, I love the pic of you with the extender necklace!
> 
> @Happyish, I love your point about the three dimensional aspect of cosmos!


Thank you @880


----------



## eternallove4bag

deedeedor said:


> dressing up with 20+10 necklace
> Pave 5 bracelet
> Butterfly earring
> Feeling extrA princess like
> 
> View attachment 5142547


Your jewelry pieces are all heavenly!


----------



## chiaoapple

I haven’t worn any of my five motifs as bracelets for years and have exclusively linked them with ten motifs to make longer necklaces as I preferred wearing bangles, and was also concerned about them banging around. Thought to try something new and paired the most durable YG one with YG clover and a custom made diamond pave bangle, together with a vintage cosmos pendant!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> I think PG oynx would look amazing.  Wow.



here is an old pic with the LE earrings before I changed my hair to pink. You can’t really see the pg (although it’s clear to me why I felt they were too small), but you can see with the YG necklace how gmop really does nothing for me and the onyx pops. i wear a lot of YG but not with a stone (guilloche or pave), and looking at this I see why - the pg is a softer look with the stone, yg alone/pave is fine but YG onyx is a bit harsh. The Wmop looks ok here, but of the three stones I think the onyx is best for me.


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> I haven’t worn any of my five motifs as bracelets for years and have exclusively linked them with ten motifs to make longer necklaces as I preferred wearing bangles, and was also concerned about them banging around. Thought to try something new and paired the most durable YG one with YG clover and a custom made diamond pave bangle, together with a vintage cosmos pendant!


Totally love this. Its beautiful


----------



## glamourbag

Notorious Pink said:


> here is an old pic with the LE earrings before I changed my hair to pink. You can’t really see the pg (although it’s clear to me why I felt they were too small), but you can see with the YG necklace how gmop really does nothing for me and the onyx pops. i wear a lot of YG but not with a stone (guilloche or pave), and looking at this I see why - the pg is a softer look with the stone, yg alone/pave is fine but YG onyx is a bit harsh. The Wmop looks ok here, but of the three stones I think the onyx is best for me.


Being 100% honest here, and I get it as we are all our toughest critic and all have your personal preferences, - this piece in whole with its onyx, mop, mop, & YG, looks incredible on you! I do think the rg combo with the onyx is the perfect choice and will be striking. I hope you share with us when you do get it.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> here is an old pic with the LE earrings before I changed my hair to pink. You can’t really see the pg (although it’s clear to me why I felt they were too small), but you can see with the YG necklace how gmop really does nothing for me and the onyx pops. i wear a lot of YG but not with a stone (guilloche or pave), and looking at this I see why - the pg is a softer look with the stone, yg alone/pave is fine but YG onyx is a bit harsh. The Wmop looks ok here, but of the three stones I think the onyx is best for me.
> 
> View attachment 5142759


You are as beautiful as always!
Of the three stones, I like them in this order on you:  MOP, oynx, GMOP.
I think the MOP just glows on you.  The oynx certainly pops, but as we discussed, to me, it's a hard look (e.g. angry, harsh, edgey).  Hard looks are great too, but a big MOP pop is a good.  I really like the MOP on you.

Looking at the photo though, for you, wow... I personally think the MOP makes you glow.  I find MOP looks very elegant on your skin.  My eye goes to the MOP first and it is just lights up your neck/face and the piece.  The oynx is a nice dark accent that my eye is drawn to next.

By the way, the 6 motif lands great on your neck, and you are wearing the perfect open neckline to highlight that necklace.  That triple clover drop hangs perfect, just ever so slightly below the hollow of your neck to highlight it.  I think that is such a beautiful spot for women. 

Thanks for sharing.  If I were you, I would look at MOP!  I know you say you don't like, but I love it on you.


----------



## Yodabest

I was washing my hands and noticed this beauty peeking through in the bathroom mirror


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> You are as beautiful as always!
> Of the three stones, I like them in this order on you:  MOP, oynx, GMOP.
> I think the MOP just glows on you.  The oynx certainly pops, but as we discussed, to me, it's a hard look (e.g. angry, harsh, edgey).  Hard looks are great too, but a big MOP pop is a good.  I really like the MOP on you.
> 
> Looking at the photo though, for you, wow... I personally think the MOP makes you glow.  I find MOP looks very elegant on your skin.  My eye goes to the MOP first and it is just lights up your neck/face and the piece.  The oynx is a nice dark accent that my eye is drawn to next.
> 
> By the way, the 6 motif lands great on your neck, and you are wearing the perfect open neckline to highlight that necklace.  That triple clover drop hangs perfect, just ever so slightly below the hollow of your neck to highlight it.  I think that is such a beautiful spot for women.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  If I were you, I would look at MOP!  I know you say you don't like, but I love it on you.



I love the mop on you np!


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> here is an old pic with the LE earrings before I changed my hair to pink. You can’t really see the pg (although it’s clear to me why I felt they were too small), but you can see with the YG necklace how gmop really does nothing for me and the onyx pops. i wear a lot of YG but not with a stone (guilloche or pave), and looking at this I see why - the pg is a softer look with the stone, yg alone/pave is fine but YG onyx is a bit harsh. The Wmop looks ok here, but of the three stones I think the onyx is best for me.
> 
> View attachment 5142759


I love this on you and think you look amazing (I think the yg onyx is strong, not harsh ; that may be semantics lol) ! But I also see your rationale! Hugs


----------



## lolakitten

Notorious Pink said:


> here is an old pic with the LE earrings before I changed my hair to pink. You can’t really see the pg (although it’s clear to me why I felt they were too small), but you can see with the YG necklace how gmop really does nothing for me and the onyx pops. i wear a lot of YG but not with a stone (guilloche or pave), and looking at this I see why - the pg is a softer look with the stone, yg alone/pave is fine but YG onyx is a bit harsh. The Wmop looks ok here, but of the three stones I think the onyx is best for me.
> 
> View attachment 5142759


Just echoing other’s sentiments here, LOVE the white mop on you. You’re right, the grey isn’t as special.
I really like the onyx as well. Hard to see the earrings but that one clover on your collar bone pops and looks amazing!


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> I do like wg, not so much near my face, but I may add a piece eventually. However, my heart really flutters for the pg. I actually had the LE pg onyx earrings and I loooved them on me (they were just too small), so I know I will be happy with that.


They sound gorgeous! I would love to see them if and when.


----------



## Notorious Pink

glamourbag said:


> Being 100% honest here, and I get it as we are all our toughest critic and all have your personal preferences, - this piece in whole with its onyx, mop, mop, & YG, looks incredible on you! I do think the rg combo with the onyx is the perfect choice and will be striking. I hope you share with us when you do get it.





BigAkoya said:


> You are as beautiful as always!
> Of the three stones, I like them in this order on you:  MOP, oynx, GMOP.
> I think the MOP just glows on you.  The oynx certainly pops, but as we discussed, to me, it's a hard look (e.g. angry, harsh, edgey).  Hard looks are great too, but a big MOP pop is a good.  I really like the MOP on you.
> 
> Looking at the photo though, for you, wow... I personally think the MOP makes you glow.  I find MOP looks very elegant on your skin.  My eye goes to the MOP first and it is just lights up your neck/face and the piece.  The oynx is a nice dark accent that my eye is drawn to next.
> 
> By the way, the 6 motif lands great on your neck, and you are wearing the perfect open neckline to highlight that necklace.  That triple clover drop hangs perfect, just ever so slightly below the hollow of your neck to highlight it.  I think that is such a beautiful spot for women.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  If I were you, I would look at MOP!  I know you say you don't like, but I love it on you.





A bottle of Red said:


> I love the mop on you np!





880 said:


> I love this on you and think you look amazing (I think the yg onyx is strong, not harsh ; that may be semantics lol) ! But I also see your rationale! Hugs





lolakitten said:


> Just echoing other’s sentiments here, LOVE the white mop on you. You’re right, the grey isn’t as special.
> I really like the onyx as well. Hard to see the earrings but that one clover on your collar bone pops and looks amazing!



thank you so much! I am going in next Wednesday to play, so I promise to play with some mop too and I will take photos. Still, though, if I went with that I would also want it in pg. @BigAkoya thank you for all the sweet compliments!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I love that thought!  Cosmos black oynx is so pretty, but that leaves my 20 motif lonely.
> For a mate, I could get the oynx bracelet, but that is definitely too much oynx, so I'd have to give up the Cosmos ring, which then makes my Cosmos earrings lonely.
> 
> Too much drama to think about.  I can't wait to go the boutique when they finally stock up again so I can get all these pieces brought in and try them.  VCA inventory is so slow these days (still waiting for my Lotus earrings... tick tick tick... where are they?  Sigh).
> 
> Thanks so much for the suggestion.  I really do like the Cosmos earrings... a softer look.


@BigAkoya I saw this photo and thought of your post. The malachite alhambra here doesn't look lonely at all. I like the fact they've mixed the lines for the photo shoot. Frankly, I think the perlee earrings used in the photo-shoot are a much more interesting and exciting look than it would have been had they paired the necklace with Alhambra earrings. 

Just a thought . . .


----------



## Happyish

deedeedor said:


> dressing up with 20+10 necklace
> Pave 5 bracelet
> Butterfly earring
> Feeling extrA princess like
> 
> View attachment 5142547


You look like a princess!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Last Fall I purchased a pair of Robert Procop Style of Jolie Kunzite earrings. I just found a matching pendant. 

I think it goes well with my Perlee bangle and Sweet Alhambra necklace. 

@Notorious Pink, you may recognize the bracelet. It’s the earrings converted.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> @BigAkoya I saw this photo and thought of your post. The malachite alhambra here doesn't look lonely at all. I like the fact they've mixed the lines for the photo shoot. Frankly, I think the perlee earrings used in the photo-shoot are a much more interesting and exciting look than it would have been had they paired the necklace with Alhambra earrings.
> 
> Just a thought . . .


Thanks for sharing this photo.  Yes, I was thinking Cosmos oynx BTF ring and matching Cosmos oynx earrings.  I really like matching earrings and long necklace though I will admit.  I have an emerald ring and matching emerald earrings, and they work too as a set. 

By the way, I tried on the Perlee turquoise set (e.g cuff bangle, BTF ring) as I was looking at that for turquoise.  I decided no on the Perlee Couleurs for me.  They always look nice in the photos though.  

I am hoping Cosmos oynx will work as a set.  I really love BTF rings too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My pretty, pastel stack.


----------



## deedeedor

etoupebirkin said:


> Last Fall I purchased a pair of Robert Procop Style of Jolie Kunzite earrings. I just found a matching pendant.
> 
> I think it goes well with my Perlee bangle and Sweet Alhambra necklace.
> 
> @Notorious Pink, you may recognize the bracelet. It’s the earrings converted.
> 
> View attachment 5143824



wow! I just picked up the same bangle and necklace. Love how u pair it with kunzite~


----------



## missie1

My RG stack is coming along nicely with addition of RG Sweet Perlee.  I just love how it plays perfectly with the Alhambra’s.  I will be adding another piece but need to figure out my next move


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Last Fall I purchased a pair of Robert Procop Style of Jolie Kunzite earrings. I just found a matching pendant.
> 
> I think it goes well with my Perlee bangle and Sweet Alhambra necklace.
> 
> @Notorious Pink, you may recognize the bracelet. It’s the earrings converted.
> 
> View attachment 5143824


OMG!!!! I LOOOOOOVE what you did!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

etoupebirkin said:


> My pretty, pastel stack.
> 
> View attachment 5143842


This is absolutely GORGE! I would love to know where the pink sapphire bangle came from. I have your set up in WG with RG Perlee and a RG 5 motif sprinkled in. This would put a colorful bow on my everyday stack.


----------



## etoupebirkin

8seventeen19 said:


> This is absolutely GORGE! I would love to know where the pink sapphire bangle came from. I have your set up in WG with RG Perlee and a RG 5 motif sprinkled in. This would put a colorful bow on my everyday stack.


The pink sapphire bangle is by Jared Lehr. Be prepared for sticker shock.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Happy Friday! I believe I saw a few ladies talking about stacking earrings not that long ago and getting a second ear hole. I've had mine since I was 16-ish but I wouldn't hesitate to do it again. I love the way multi's look, purely personal preference though. I do the multi look with Frivole, Sweets (RG, Pave, turquoise) and soon to be Magic. The only way to layer the Frivole is with 3 holes (at least in my ears). My style tends to be girly with a flair for the dramatic. The Magic pave is now on my wish list after trying on for size at the boutique. I should have worn my Sweet pave on that day to see the look but it could be _A LOT_. Re: Onyx, it's my absolute favorite VCA stone. I just ordered the SO Magic earrings in WG/Onyx and am waiting on the Sweet WG/Onyx to complete.


----------



## 8seventeen19

etoupebirkin said:


> The pink sapphire bangle is by Jared Lehr. Be prepared for sticker shock.


The sapphires are so perfectly matched, I can only imagine. Thanks for the info! His pieces are incredible.


----------



## BigAkoya

8seventeen19 said:


> Happy Friday! I believe I saw a few ladies talking about stacking earrings not that long ago and getting a second ear hole. I've had mine since I was 16-ish but I wouldn't hesitate to do it again. I love the way multi's look, purely personal preference though. I do the multi look with Frivole, Sweets (RG, Pave, turquoise) and soon to be Magic. The only way to layer the Frivole is with 3 holes (at least in my ears). My style tends to be girly with a flair for the dramatic. The Magic pave is now on my wish list after trying on for size at the boutique. I should have worn my Sweet pave on that day to see the look but it could be _A LOT_. Re: Onyx, it's my absolute favorite VCA stone. I just ordered the SO Magic earrings in WG/Onyx and am waiting on the Sweet WG/Onyx to complete.
> View attachment 5145150
> View attachment 5145151
> View attachment 5145152
> View attachment 5145153
> View attachment 5145154


Hi! I like the third bracelet, but I have never seen it.  It looks like a WG Magic oynx bracelet.  Is that a SO?  
And is it 5 Magic size motifs?


----------



## 8seventeen19

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! I like the third bracelet, but I have never seen it.  It looks like a WG Magic oynx bracelet.  Is that a SO?
> And is it 5 Magic size motifs?


Yep! I SO'd it a few years back. It's this one here.


----------



## lolakitten

8seventeen19 said:


> Happy Friday! I believe I saw a few ladies talking about stacking earrings not that long ago and getting a second ear hole. I've had mine since I was 16-ish but I wouldn't hesitate to do it again. I love the way multi's look, purely personal preference though. I do the multi look with Frivole, Sweets (RG, Pave, turquoise) and soon to be Magic. The only way to layer the Frivole is with 3 holes (at least in my ears). My style tends to be girly with a flair for the dramatic. The Magic pave is now on my wish list after trying on for size at the boutique. I should have worn my Sweet pave on that day to see the look but it could be _A LOT_. Re: Onyx, it's my absolute favorite VCA stone. I just ordered the SO Magic earrings in WG/Onyx and am waiting on the Sweet WG/Onyx to complete.
> View attachment 5145150
> View attachment 5145151
> View attachment 5145152
> View attachment 5145153
> View attachment 5145154


Love the two size frivole earrings together! I especially love your long magic necklace    
Im assuming that was SO too?


----------



## BigAkoya

8seventeen19 said:


> Yep! I SO'd it a few years back. It's this one here.


OMG!  I really like the Magic 16 motif necklace and the matching bracelet (well, the charm is a bit huge an "gets-in-the-way" annoying to me, but maybe I can get over it).  But I did not like how pale it was, especially as a 16 motif. Did you swap the GMOP with oynx?  Were you able to swap the Chalcedony?
I think I would like white MOP, GMOP, and oynx.  I want that oynx for a pop, but it's not too much.  

Is it possible to show your full bracelet in all its glory?!   All motifs?


----------



## 8seventeen19

lolakitten said:


> Love the two size frivole earrings together! I especially love your long magic necklace
> Im assuming that was SO too?


Thank you!!      It is a 5th Ave LE piece. My SA had it brought in for me when one appeared again at the Flagship. You can see details here. SO is also possible, but I think it's a lot more expensive than if you could get your hands on this LE.


BigAkoya said:


> OMG!  I really like the Magic 16 motif necklace and the matching bracelet (well, the charm is a bit huge an "gets-in-the-way" annoying to me, but maybe I can get over it).  But I did not like how pale it was, especially as a 16 motif. Did you swap the GMOP with oynx?  Were you able to swap the Chalcedony?
> I think I would like white MOP, GMOP, and oynx.  I want that oynx for a pop, but it's not too much.
> 
> Is it possible to show your full bracelet in all its glory?!   All motifs?


Oh gosh! That is the same _style_, not the actual bracelet I bought. Sorry for the confusion!! If you have a good SA, they could ask Paris for that specific colorway. Sure! I'll dig up some action shots and tag you. It is my favorite piece I own. The starkness of the onyx is juxtaposed by the ladylike charms. It's perfection. The only thing I would possibly change next time is having my SA request it with alternating pave clovers like my 50th anniversary pieces.


----------



## lolakitten

Sunny day with my Perlee bangle waiting for DD’s show to start.
Perlee looks a bit lonely though…


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time!!!
> 
> I definitely want the Frivole BTF ring, but it's not a matter of one or the other. I am a bit OCD so I have put together a list (complete with prices and photos) of what I would like to own and when I plan to purchase it. The order at the top is actually the pink sapphire frivole earrings and necklace, then the onyx SO set, then the ring. I really do like sets.
> 
> Next year is a big birthday, so that's what the SO set would commemorate. I do love bling, but one of my issues is that I tend to purchase _all_ bling and then _nothing_ for every day. The pink sapphire frivoles would be the most "everyday" pieces I own. I'm not all in on everything bling though - just the right amount. I don't love most of the high jewelry pieces for me except the Liane and the Ludo. Maybe the Flowerlace. And for regular jewelry, I'm not into the Cosmos, Lotus, Socrate, Fleurette - I prefer some of the Bouton d'Or line, Rose de Noel (and of course the Frivole). Even the Two Butterfly - when I put it on, it's kind of "meh" on me.
> 
> As far as what I have - you'd be surprised. I let go of a lot of things to consolidate. I have to live with something for a while before I know whether it's something I will keep. The majority of my VCA collection, at this point, is the yellow gold Magic pieces and the guilloche/pave SO. A few other things (perlee clover, etc), not much.
> 
> I am passionate about the appearance of onyx with pg. Maybe 10 years ago I saw an SA wearing the 20 motif Letterwood which had darkened quite a lot, and my heart stopped - I thought it was onyx. It's why I bought the Letterwood, which I didn't keep, because it just wasn't dark enough (and I couldn't get the matching earrings...the whole look was like, SooooooCloseButNoDarnnnnn). The SO would be a combo of bling and everyday: 20 motif PG/onyx, alternating (onyx/pave) 3 motif earrings, alternating 5 motif bracelet. There is no question that when I think about these pieces, I feel that tightness in my chest that says: "MUST!!!!!"
> 
> I think my question is maybe not necessarily related to what I am ordering. I mean - I love mop, but maaaayybeeee my heart does not skip a beat when I see it. I can appreciate the elegance of it, but maybe I wish my tastes were more simple. And a lot of this is wrapped up in my appearance. I agree with "These ladies do not think 'oh, white metal does not look good on me'.  Rather, it is the piece that is worn and admired, the metal is secondary." but that's just not me. It's the whole look. I joke that sometimes I am performance art, lol. _It all has to work together_. One piece too much (DH and I amusingly recall one outfit where bag, dress, and shoes all matched my hair and we call it "the day the circus came to town") and it's OTT, which I'm not, but for me, it's not just the metal, the stone, or the design, but the whole look and how it integrates with my style.
> 
> SOOOO maybe I am just frustrated with myself for not being "easier"?
> 
> Thank you thank you THANK YOU SO MUCH for your input. I am going to try to be perhaps kinder to myself when trying on wg. But it just seems to me, when I am putting together a look, some metals just pop and tie it all together for me and some just don't.


The Liane, and in a variety of stone combinations, is available in pink gold . . .


----------



## chiaoapple

8seventeen19 said:


> Happy Friday! I believe I saw a few ladies talking about stacking earrings not that long ago and getting a second ear hole. I've had mine since I was 16-ish but I wouldn't hesitate to do it again. I love the way multi's look, purely personal preference though. I do the multi look with Frivole, Sweets (RG, Pave, turquoise) and soon to be Magic. The only way to layer the Frivole is with 3 holes (at least in my ears). My style tends to be girly with a flair for the dramatic. The Magic pave is now on my wish list after trying on for size at the boutique. I should have worn my Sweet pave on that day to see the look but it could be _A LOT_. Re: Onyx, it's my absolute favorite VCA stone. I just ordered the SO Magic earrings in WG/Onyx and am waiting on the Sweet WG/Onyx to complete.
> View attachment 5145150
> View attachment 5145151
> View attachment 5145152
> View attachment 5145153
> View attachment 5145154


Thanks for sharing this! Your earring stacks look both cool and chic, definitely head turners.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> The Liane, and in a variety of stone combinations, is available in pink gold . . .


The Liane is definitely on my list - but after I get all my other "must haves". I'm going to need to be "satisfied" with my collection before I can take that long of a break to save up for one.


----------



## missie1

8seventeen19 said:


> Happy Friday! I believe I saw a few ladies talking about stacking earrings not that long ago and getting a second ear hole. I've had mine since I was 16-ish but I wouldn't hesitate to do it again. I love the way multi's look, purely personal preference though. I do the multi look with Frivole, Sweets (RG, Pave, turquoise) and soon to be Magic. The only way to layer the Frivole is with 3 holes (at least in my ears). My style tends to be girly with a flair for the dramatic. The Magic pave is now on my wish list after trying on for size at the boutique. I should have worn my Sweet pave on that day to see the look but it could be _A LOT_. Re: Onyx, it's my absolute favorite VCA stone. I just ordered the SO Magic earrings in WG/Onyx and am waiting on the Sweet WG/Onyx to complete.
> View attachment 5145150
> View attachment 5145151
> View attachment 5145152
> View attachment 5145153
> View attachment 5145154


I love the sweets in the second hole.  I have been toying with idea of sweet earrings and your pics just convinced me.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lolakitten said:


> Sunny day with my Perlee bangle waiting for DD’s show to start.
> Perlee looks a bit lonely though…
> View attachment 5145367


So who are you thinking about to give her some company?


----------



## lolakitten

EpiFanatic said:


> So who are you thinking about to give her some company?


This I’m not sure yet. I have a rough wish list, but by the looks of stock levels, it may depend on what’s available when I have replenished my jewelry fund lol.


----------



## mochaccino

With all the recent wg onyx talk I thought I’d share how 2 bracelets worn as a necklace looks with a 3-in extender. For the DSM collaboration there was only 5 or 20 motifs, so I thought I can make a 10—I didn’t realize the spacing was different! These days I try not to notice the clasps


----------



## chiaoapple

Full disclosure — I didn’t wear the sweet watch together with the YG clover all day, as they would clang against each other. But don’t they look so nice as a pair?


----------



## oranGetRee

chiaoapple said:


> Full disclosure — I didn’t wear the sweet watch together with the YG clover all day, as they would clang against each other. But don’t they look so nice as a pair?
> View attachment 5146970


Stunning!!!!! I literally wowed in my heart and mind


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Full disclosure — I didn’t wear the sweet watch together with the YG clover all day, as they would clang against each other. But don’t they look so nice as a pair?
> View attachment 5146970


The two together look drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Have been reaching out for my malachite pieces so much these days… my favorite color ever!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for sharing this photo.  Yes, I was thinking Cosmos oynx BTF ring and matching Cosmos oynx earrings.  I really like matching earrings and long necklace though I will admit.  I have an emerald ring and matching emerald earrings, and they work too as a set.
> 
> By the way, I tried on the Perlee turquoise set (e.g cuff bangle, BTF ring) as I was looking at that for turquoise.  I decided no on the Perlee Couleurs for me.  They always look nice in the photos though.
> 
> I am hoping Cosmos oynx will work as a set.  I really love BTF rings too.


Ok. So I asked to see the Cosmos BTF ring but my SA hasn't seen it in stock for over a year. She also wasn't sure if its going to eventually be phased out or not but its not a piece which is on frequent shipment rotation (if that makes sense) - not that that means anything really. They only had the single ring so I figured I would try it on just to get a sense of what the BTF version may have to offer...Im being very honest here....to say I was underwhelmed is an understatement. I was hoping Id like it more but I think its because there are three onyx petals and one pave petal. Im not sure what it is but I found it, dare I say, aging? Here's to hoping the btf is more spectacular. I know this is all personal opinion so I don't want to offend anyone who has or loves it. I just thought Id offer this pic for reference. Oh and now I see the white gold border first thing! LOL


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Have been reaching out for my malachite pieces so much these days… my favorite color ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147581
> View attachment 5147583


Oh my! You always have the best pics


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Oh my! You always have the best pics


Thank you


----------



## DS2006

lolakitten said:


> Love the two size frivole earrings together! I especially love your long magic necklace
> Im assuming that was SO too?



I got the wg onyx Magic pendant a few months ago and had no problem getting it from the NY flagship boutique. Their supply might be low due to the price increases and slow production over the last year, but you should be able to get one.


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Ok. So I asked to see the Cosmos BTF ring but my SA hasn't seen it in stock for over a year. She also wasn't sure if its going to eventually be phased out or not but its not a piece which is on frequent shipment rotation (if that makes sense) - not that that means anything really. They only had the single ring so I figured I would try it on just to get a sense of what the BTF version may have to offer...Im being very honest here....to say I was underwhelmed is an understatement. I was hoping Id like it more but I think its because there are three onyx petals and one pave petal. Im not sure what it is but I found it, dare I say, aging? Here's to hoping the btf is more spectacular. I know this is all personal opinion so I don't want to offend anyone who has or loves it. I just thought Id offer this pic for reference. Oh and now I see the white gold border first thing! LOL
> 
> View attachment 5147634


All I see is the wg boarder like I think @Lien mentioned. Did you try the rg/mop one? The metal and mop blend together much better.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Have been reaching out for my malachite pieces so much these days… my favorite color ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147581
> View attachment 5147583


Malachite pairs so beautifully with colour, especially with pink. I always forget that and mine with black. Need to try with pink.


----------



## lolakitten

DS2006 said:


> I got the wg onyx Magic pendant a few months ago and had no problem getting it from the NY flagship boutique. Their supply might be low due to the price increases and slow production over the last year, but you should be able to get one,


Oh that’s promising!
A magic necklace is definitely on my WL in white gold. I just figured it would be chalcedony lol.


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> All I see is the wg boarder like I think @Lien mentioned. Did you try the rg/mop one? The metal and mop blend together much better.


Yes, me too! Sadly,  no rg/mop wasn’t in… but I think I’ll get an idea of how it might look. It’s pretty but I don’t think it’s a top priority piece for now. (Never say never!!!)


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Ok. So I asked to see the Cosmos BTF ring but my SA hasn't seen it in stock for over a year. She also wasn't sure if its going to eventually be phased out or not but its not a piece which is on frequent shipment rotation (if that makes sense) - not that that means anything really. They only had the single ring so I figured I would try it on just to get a sense of what the BTF version may have to offer...Im being very honest here....to say I was underwhelmed is an understatement. I was hoping Id like it more but I think its because there are three onyx petals and one pave petal. Im not sure what it is but I found it, dare I say, aging? Here's to hoping the btf is more spectacular. I know this is all personal opinion so I don't want to offend anyone who has or loves it. I just thought Id offer this pic for reference. Oh and now I see the white gold border first thing! LOL
> 
> View attachment 5147634


Thank you for sharing this!  I really appreciate you taking the time to try this on!
After seeing it, I think Cosmos oynx is pass for me.
The WG bezel as I mentioned is what really annoys me when I saw it in on the website.  I can clearly see it in the photo.  Quite frankly, for me, as I stated in the other post... I was a bit worried the ring would like a oynx sterling silver ring, and to me, it does.  Not to mention, this ring does not wow me at all.  Not enough bling, not big enough, no elegance, no pop.  That's me of course, but I'm the type that likes really blingy and big rings. 

I agree the ring is aging. My words would be harsh and angry.    
It's the black oynx.  Black can be very aging with certain styles.  Yes, black can be edgey, but that ring is heart-shaped flowers, so definitely NOT an edgey theme.  Alhambra is more architectural and can have the edgey vibe.  But not Cosmos.  It's my opinion of course, and everyone has their preferences. 

I have the Tiffany Elsa Peretti large black jade cabachon ring, and that ring is big, but the line is very clean which makes it look nice and edgey if you want to use those words.  This Cosmos black oynx ring doesn't quite work for me. 

Ugh... so much for the Cosmos oynx set idea  I think I am running out of pieces to get at VCA.  It's certainly for not lack of trying.  Maybe it's a sign to move on.    

Thank you so much for posting this!  This was super helpful!  Thank you, thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Have been reaching out for my malachite pieces so much these days… my favorite color ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147581
> View attachment 5147583


Love your malachite!  But that Frivole, it's just gorgeous.  I can never get enough!  
Your outfits are pretty as well.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you for sharing this!  I really appreciate you taking the time to try this on!
> After seeing it, I think Cosmos oynx is pass for me.
> The WG bezel as I mentioned is what really annoys me when I saw it in on the website.  I can clearly see it in the photo.  Quite frankly, for me, as I stated in the other post... I was a bit worried the ring would like a oynx sterling silver ring, and to me, it does.  Not to mention, this ring does not wow me at all.  Not enough bling, not big enough, no elegance, no pop.  That's me of course, but I'm the type that likes really blingy and big rings.
> 
> I agree the ring is aging. My words would be harsh and angry.
> It's the black oynx.  Black can be very aging with certain styles.  Yes, black can be edgey, but that ring is heart-shaped flowers, so definitely NOT an edgey theme.  Alhambra is more architectural and can have the edgey vibe.  But not Cosmos.  It's my opinion of course, and everyone has their preferences.
> 
> I have the Tiffany Elsa Peretti large black jade cabachon ring, and that ring is big, but the line is very clean which makes it look nice and edgey if you want to use those words.  This Cosmos black oynx ring doesn't quite work for me.
> 
> Ugh... so much for the Cosmos oynx set idea  I think I am running out of pieces to get at VCA.  It's certainly for not lack of trying.  Maybe it's a sign to move on.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting this!  This was super helpful!  Thank you, thank you!


(To our mods) I know the pic wasn't really an "In Action" shot (as per the thread title) but I wanted to respond to the series of the discussion here earlier so I hope its ok I add this below...

@BigAkoya I really wanted to see the btf version for you but I took what I could considering stock levels and Im glad to hear this helped. If you have the option, still try it on, but I think it would have even been a lot better if the onyx to diamond ratio was flipped (for both the single and btf versions) with the larger flower on the btf having 3 petals of diamonds, one of onyx). If it had more sparkle at least then perhaps we could see past the wg bezel.  Have you tried the full pave version? I know it won't help with the onyx /wg combo but I know you like bling.
 I tried the Frivole in RG (WG wasn't in stock) and love it. I see the obsession. I think Im (once I decide the bracelet vs ring dilemma) going to go for the 2 butterfly first (I think I wrote elsewhere that, from a design perspective, the wings act almost like arrows which offer a lengthening effect). I tried almost all butterfly versions and I find it flattering on my digits so Ill start there. Then Frivolve. Its a close, close second!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Malachite pairs so beautifully with colour, especially with pink. I always forget that and mine with black. Need to try with pink.


I feel like Malachite acts almost like a neutral and like you said, it can be paired with other colors beautifully. Someone once aptly pointed out to me that it’s like the greens in mother nature. That’s the background and the different colors of flowers go so well against that background.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Love your malachite!  But that Frivole, it's just gorgeous.  I can never get enough!
> Your outfits are pretty as well.


Thank you so much! I am so in love with the Frivole BTF ring like you! The 3D design has been brilliantly executed in all Frivole pieces.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Feeling Frivolous today… Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Lien

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling Frivolous today… Happy Tuesday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148089



Be still my heart!!

Is that Chevre?  gorgeous!

Love your pics - your jewellery and bags are exquisite!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

@Sparkledolll and I met up to discuss our love of food, bling and Hermés.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> Be still my heart!!
> 
> Is that Chevre?  gorgeous!
> 
> Love your pics - your jewellery and bags are exquisite!


Haha I wish it was chèvre! It’s actually Togo but really lush Togo! 
Thank you so much! Love both Hermès and VCA, unfortunately for me


----------



## glamourbag

Mr Posh Spice said:


> @Sparkledolll and I met up to discuss our love of food, bling and Hermés.


You know my thoughts on this....but I'll say it again: totally love


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

glamourbag said:


> You know my thoughts on this....but I'll say it again: totally love


 
Thanks love!!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Mr Posh Spice said:


> @Sparkledolll and I met up to discuss our love of food, bling and Hermés.


That was some get together!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Cool Breeze said:


> That was some get together!



The best kind!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> (To our mods) I know the pic wasn't really an "In Action" shot (as per the thread title) but I wanted to respond to the series of the discussion here earlier so I hope its ok I add this below...
> 
> @BigAkoya I really wanted to see the btf version for you but I took what I could considering stock levels and Im glad to hear this helped. If you have the option, still try it on, but I think it would have even been a lot better if the onyx to diamond ratio was flipped (for both the single and btf versions) with the larger flower on the btf having 3 petals of diamonds, one of onyx). If it had more sparkle at least then perhaps we could see past the wg bezel.  Have you tried the full pave version? I know it won't help with the onyx /wg combo but I know you like bling.
> I tried the Frivole in RG (WG wasn't in stock) and love it. I see the obsession. I think Im (once I decide the bracelet vs ring dilemma) going to go for the 2 butterfly first (I think I wrote elsewhere that, from a design perspective, the wings act almost like arrows which offer a lengthening effect). I tried almost all butterfly versions and I find it flattering on my digits so Ill start there. Then Frivolve. Its a close, close second!


I saw the Cosmos all pave, and it does not speak to me.  The reason is because the design is flat, the ring is four heart shaped petals on a flat setting with a bunch of melee diamonds in a pave setting.  Frivole is so different, it's three-dimensional, very artistic.  

I agree with you on the oynx pave.  I could live with the WG bezel if it were reversed and the ring had more diamonds.  There is too much oynx for me, especially against that thick WG bezel.  

I am so glad you liked the Frivole BTF.  Frivole is super casual to me, I wear my BTF ring and earrings with a striped tee and shorts.  It's just a fun ring!  Lotus is fun too as you know.  I am sure you will love the butterfly ring!  Please post pics!  Maybe I'll get inspired and fall in love with the butterfly BTF.  I can be easily influenced and enabled.


----------



## lolakitten

Mr Posh Spice said:


> @Sparkledolll and I met up to discuss our love of food, bling and Hermés.


Oh my there is just too much fabulousness going on here


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> I saw the Cosmos all pave, and it does not speak to me.  The reason is because the design is flat, the ring is four heart shaped petals on a flat setting with a bunch of melee diamonds in a pave setting.  Frivole is so different, it's three-dimensional, very artistic.
> 
> I agree with you on the oynx pave.  I could live with the WG bezel if it were reversed and the ring had more diamonds.  There is too much oynx for me, especially against that thick WG bezel.
> 
> I am so glad you liked the Frivole BTF.  Frivole is super casual to me, I wear my BTF ring and earrings with a striped tee and shorts.  It's just a fun ring!  Lotus is fun too as you know.  I am sure you will love the butterfly ring!  Please post pics!  *Maybe I'll get inspired and fall in love with the butterfly BTF. I can be easily influenced and enabled. *


I give @glamourbag full responsibility for the butterfly ring being on my WL…


----------



## BlingItOn

Mr Posh Spice said:


> @Sparkledolll and I met up to discuss our love of food, bling and Hermés.


Where are my sunglasses? This picture should come with a warning!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

lolakitten said:


> Oh my there is just too much fabulousness going on here



Aww thank you!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

BlingItOn said:


> Where are my sunglasses? This picture should come with a warning!



Hahahaahahahaahah!!!!


----------



## DS2006

glamourbag said:


> Ok. So I asked to see the Cosmos BTF ring but my SA hasn't seen it in stock for over a year. She also wasn't sure if its going to eventually be phased out or not but its not a piece which is on frequent shipment rotation (if that makes sense) - not that that means anything really. They only had the single ring so I figured I would try it on just to get a sense of what the BTF version may have to offer...Im being very honest here....to say I was underwhelmed is an understatement. I was hoping Id like it more but I think its because there are three onyx petals and one pave petal. Im not sure what it is but I found it, dare I say, aging? Here's to hoping the btf is more spectacular. I know this is all personal opinion so I don't want to offend anyone who has or loves it. I just thought Id offer this pic for reference. Oh and now I see the white gold border first thing! LOL
> 
> View attachment 5147634



I actually LOVE it!  I have the wg onyx Magic pendant and the onyx pave bracelet, so I could definitely see myself with this ring. I saved your picture! Wish my hands were as young and beautiful as yours!


----------



## glamourbag

DS2006 said:


> I actually LOVE it!  I have the wg onyx Magic pendant and the onyx pave bracelet, so I could definitely see myself with this ring. I saved your picture! Wish my hands were as young and beautiful as yours!


Oh I am glad it was helpful.  It will go well with your collection for sure!!!! There really aren't many wg and stone option rings so the fact this has onyx and some diamonds is a win! Thank you for the super sweet compliment


----------



## glamourbag

lolakitten said:


> I give @glamourbag full responsibility for the butterfly ring being on my WL…


@lolakitten He he. You're welcome! I think it will be perfect on you...nudge nudge. I can send you more pics if you need    I need to walk away for a couple days because I keep confusing myself.
@BigAkoya Isn't it crazy how this forum can be so insightful, inspiring and helpful? I admit your partly to blame for me loving that frivole. I mean I liked it before but after trying it I'm


----------



## lolakitten

glamourbag said:


> @lolakitten He he. You're welcome! I think it will be perfect on you...nudge nudge. I can send you more pics if you need    I need to walk away for a couple days because I keep confusing myself.
> @BigAkoya Isn't it crazy how this forum can be so insightful, inspiring and helpful? I admit your partly to blame for me loving that frivole. I mean I liked it before but after trying it I'm


Haha I could never turn down pics from you! But seriously, the major pieces in my collection are WG, yellow diamonds and my TT steel/YG watch. The white/yellow double butterfly is just the piece to tie it all together…. And I would never have really looked at it was it not for your pics!


----------



## glamourbag

lolakitten said:


> Haha I could never turn down pics from you! But seriously, the major pieces in my collection are WG, yellow diamonds and my TT steel/YG watch. The white/yellow double butterfly is just the piece to tie it all together…. And I would never have really looked at it was it not for your pics!


Its the one which stands out the most too from all the versions after the double pave. I love it too


----------



## oranGetRee

Quick sharing. I tried on several pieces yesterday. My SA was very patient and gave me valuable inputs.

After 2 hrs of discussion  with her on the pieces, I decided to get the frivole bracelet.

Here are two pics of the pieces I tried on. Will post more pics of the bracelet  after I get her back from length adjustment


----------



## eternallove4bag

oranGetRee said:


> Quick sharing. I tried on several pieces yesterday. My SA was very patient and gave me valuable inputs.
> 
> After 2 hrs of discussion  with her on the pieces, I decided to get the frivole bracelet.
> 
> Here are two pics of the pieces I tried on. Will post more pics of the bracelet  after I get her back from length adjustment
> 
> View attachment 5150048
> View attachment 5150050


Love the Frivole bracelet on you! Many congrats on getting it.  I also love the Perlee clover ring on you. Are you considering adding that?


----------



## eternallove4bag

I wouldn’t call it an action shot per say but this is a pic of some of my favorite VCA pieces, so thought would share!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> I wouldn’t call it an action shot per say but this is a pic of some of my favorite VCA pieces, so thought would share!
> View attachment 5150296


The infamous Instagram pic!!!!! Its reposted so many times I hope you get credit! I love this. This is timeless and envy inducing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> The infamous Instagram pic!!!!! Its reposted so many times I hope you get credit! I love this. This is timeless and envy inducing.


It has?… I have a small private account so I always assume no one can see my pictures unless they follow me but I guess I am wrong? I know couple of times this pic was posted with it being credited to me but didn’t know about multiple times! I should start watermarking my pictures, shouldn’t I? I get lazy!

Thank you for always having the kindest words for my posts. I appreciate them


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> It has?… I have a small private account so I always assume no one can see my pictures unless they follow me but I guess I am wrong? I know couple of times this pic was posted with it being credited to me but didn’t know about multiple times! I should start watermarking my pictures, shouldn’t I? I get lazy!
> 
> Thank you for always having the kindest words for my posts. I appreciate them


I think it depends if you are someone who is bothered by reposting without credit. Eventually, as pics get reposted over and over, often credit gets lost so I suppose its almost like a form of flattery (everyone loving it enough to repost it over). I've seen this a few times earlier on the explore feature; late last week/ earlier this week maybe (I don't recall the exact days) but I can see why it was!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> I think it depends if you are someone who is bothered by reposting without credit. Eventually, as pics get reposted over and over, often credit gets lost so I suppose its almost like a form of flattery (everyone loving it enough to repost it over). I've seen this a few times earlier on the explore feature; late last week/ earlier this week maybe (I don't recall the exact days) but I can see why it was!


That’s a good perspective. So longer as a reseller is not using my pictures to sell fake bags and bling it should be okay. I can accept the flattery


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> I wouldn’t call it an action shot per say but this is a pic of some of my favorite VCA pieces, so thought would share!
> View attachment 5150296


Wow this is absolutely amazing.


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> Have been reaching out for my malachite pieces so much these days… my favorite color ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147581
> View attachment 5147583


I love all of your pics, your color combos and your aesthetic! Everything is just beautiful! Wow!


----------



## Lien

eternallove4bag said:


> I wouldn’t call it an action shot per say but this is a pic of some of my favorite VCA pieces, so thought would share!
> View attachment 5150296



Please adopt me!

I'd be your super OLD sister!! hahaha


----------



## Lien

880 said:


> I love all of your pics, your color combos and your aesthetic! Everything is just beautiful! Wow!



Agreed!! 100%


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> I wouldn’t call it an action shot per say but this is a pic of some of my favorite VCA pieces, so thought would share!
> View attachment 5150296


So lovely! And very calming to look at


----------



## etoile de mer

eternallove4bag said:


> I wouldn’t call it an action shot per say but this is a pic of some of my favorite VCA pieces, so thought would share!
> View attachment 5150296



Beautiful!  !!


----------



## oranGetRee

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the Frivole bracelet on you! Many congrats on getting it.  I also love the Perlee clover ring on you. Are you considering adding that?



Thanks dear!

I am hesitating about the Perlee ring. I really love it and want it but I wonder if it looks too thick and big on my finger. I can’t seem to carry it well (as compared to the many beautiful modelling shots I saw here and on IG).


----------



## oranGetRee

eternallove4bag said:


> I wouldn’t call it an action shot per say but this is a pic of some of my favorite VCA pieces, so thought would share!
> View attachment 5150296



Best photo of the day. I so love all the pieces in the photo.


----------



## MyHjourney

oranGetRee said:


> Thanks dear!
> 
> I am hesitating about the Perlee ring. I really love it and want it but I wonder if it looks too thick and big on my finger. I can’t seem to carry it well (as compared to the many beautiful modelling shots I saw here and on IG).


You should give the slim perlee ring a try on! It’s quite flattering!


----------



## MyHjourney

MyHjourney said:


> You should give the slim perlee ring a try on! It’s quite flattering!


Picture to help!


----------



## lynne_ross

oranGetRee said:


> Thanks dear!
> 
> I am hesitating about the Perlee ring. I really love it and want it but I wonder if it looks too thick and big on my finger. I can’t seem to carry it well (as compared to the many beautiful modelling shots I saw here and on IG).


I don’t know what you are talking about. The perlee ring looks beautiful on your finger!


----------



## oranGetRee

MyHjourney said:


> Picture to help!



Thanks for sharing this photo! It looks so feminine and beautiful on your slender finger  

I tried this one but it didn’t look as great on me. Sigh


----------



## cococrush

MyHjourney said:


> Picture to help!


I love the sweet clover so much. I'm pretty sure I will get the WG perlee ring soon!


----------



## AnneS55

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Wow this is absolutely amazing.


Thank you! BTW, I love all your new ins!


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> I love all of your pics, your color combos and your aesthetic! Everything is just beautiful! Wow!


You are so very kind! Thank you … I won’t lie that I love playing with different color combinations and most times they are epic failures so I don’t post those


----------



## eternallove4bag

etoile de mer said:


> Beautiful!  !!


Thank you! Hermès and VCA together are always a great idea, right?


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> So lovely! And very calming to look at


Thank you so much! Can I just say I find all your stunning pictures just as calming not to mention drool worthy? Love the beautiful pictures you take!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> Agreed!! 100%


Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> Please adopt me!
> 
> I'd be your super OLD sister!! hahaha


Omg a chance to to wear your beautiful blings? Please adopt me too… I always admire your gorgeous collection and how effortlessly you wear your pieces! True inspiration for me… BTW, I am super old myself


----------



## eternallove4bag

oranGetRee said:


> Thanks dear!
> 
> I am hesitating about the Perlee ring. I really love it and want it but I wonder if it looks too thick and big on my finger. I can’t seem to carry it well (as compared to the many beautiful modelling shots I saw here and on IG).


I loved it on you but you know what? Try the sweet perlee clover ring that just got released. That’s stunning too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

oranGetRee said:


> Best photo of the day. I so love all the pieces in the photo.


Thank you so much! This in a way showcases my love for Perlee, Alhambra and Frivole - three of my favorite lines form VCA!


----------



## Bammwu

princessLIL said:


> View attachment 4091874
> 
> Here is my very small but well loved VCA family
> All rg sweets.


Is sweet size small for wearing alone and is it durable for 24/7 wear


----------



## chiaoapple

Recently got my second frivole piece, the YG pendant in the largest size and just love it   
Wearing with the 7 flowers bangle


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> Recently got my second frivole piece, the YG pendant in the largest size and just love it
> Wearing with the 7 flowers bangle
> View attachment 5151680


Stunning together!!!!


----------



## Hobbiezm

eternallove4bag said:


> I wouldn’t call it an action shot per say but this is a pic of some of my favorite VCA pieces, so thought would share!
> View attachment 5150296



this is sensational ! Lovely collection


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Recently got my second frivole piece, the YG pendant in the largest size and just love it
> Wearing with the 7 flowers bangle
> View attachment 5151680


Gosh you have the BEST pieces! Seriously in awe!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hobbiezm said:


> this is sensational ! Lovely collection


Thank you so much! Love everything about VCA!


----------



## BigAkoya

I thought I would do some encouragement for ladies to go casual with VCA and make it fun!  
I am not talking take off the jacket casual, I am talking tee and shorts casual... 

Today's striped tee and shorts look...  
I kept it simple today... just the Frivole BTF ring and matching earrings (not shown).  No bracelet or necklace... simple, clean, fun. Shoes are Chanel white espadrilles (matching bag).  This season the "white" is more like ivory/ecru. It's great because the ivory/ecru is a perfect match to the ecru stripe in my beloved Saint James Tri-Color Breton striped tee. 
This is one of my favorite striped tee combos... a must have for any striped tee lover.     
Women's Striped Long Sleeve T-Shirt, French Tri-Color, Cotton – Saint James (saint-james.com)

My new obsession is skinny red Bermuda jean shorts.  I usually wear skinny white Bermda jean shorts, but the Saint James model was wearing red skinny jeans with her Breton top which I really liked (see link above).  I decided to have the tailor cut one of my red skinny jeans and make them Bermuda shorts to see if I would like it.  I was I love, and I wanted more of them.  So, I cut off all my red skinny jeans (except two) to make more red skinny Bermuda shorts!  Easy, in case any of you are thinking of recycling some jeans to make skinny Bermuda jean shorts.  

Inspiration for the day... a thought on wearing shorts... 
I'm no spring chicken, but I'm not ancient either.  However, for the longest time, I never wore shorts. I only wore skinny pants, capris in the summer.  My guess is most ladies think they have less than perfect thighs... too fat, too skinny, too wrinkled, too whatever.  I thought that too, hence I never wore shorts after a certain age.  Well... no lady ever has bad calves!  Calves are always said in a positive light... slim calves, muscular calves, smooth calves. 
I am sure all of you have lovely calves too.  So... Bermuda shorts for everyone!  

If any of you are hesitant about wearing shorts as I was, I would encourage you to try some Bermuda shorts.  
Guaranteed to make you look perky-er!


----------



## missie1

chiaoapple said:


> Recently got my second frivole piece, the YG pendant in the largest size and just love it
> Wearing with the 7 flowers bangle
> View attachment 5151680


Absolutely stunning


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> Recently got my second frivole piece, the YG pendant in the largest size and just love it
> Wearing with the 7 flowers bangle
> View attachment 5151680


Hi!  Frivole is so gorgeous, and the pieces look great on you!  This looks like the Very Large pendant, not the Large. The size is perfect on you!  I was also looking at the Very Large pendant, but in WG.  I dismissed it thinking it was too small, but now, seeing your photo, I'm having second thoughts.  

Would you mind doing a mod shot of the Very Large pendant worn long?  That's how I would wear mine if I purchased it.  Thank you so much.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I thought I would do some encouragement for ladies to go casual with VCA and make it fun!
> I am not talking take off the jacket casual, I am talking tee and shorts casual...
> 
> Today's striped tee and shorts look...
> I kept it simple today... just the Frivole BTF ring and matching earrings (not shown).  No bracelet or necklace... simple, clean, fun. Shoes are Chanel white espadrilles (matching bag).  This season the "white" is more like ivory/ecru. It's great because the ivory/ecru is a perfect match to the ecru stripe in my beloved Saint James Tri-Color Breton striped tee.
> This is one of my favorite striped tee combos... a must have for any striped tee lover.
> Women's Striped Long Sleeve T-Shirt, French Tri-Color, Cotton – Saint James (saint-james.com)
> 
> My new obsession is skinny red Bermuda jean shorts.  I usually wear skinny white Bermda jean shorts, but the Saint James model was wearing red skinny jeans with her Breton top which I really liked (see link above).  I decided to have the tailor cut one of my red skinny jeans and make them Bermuda shorts to see if I would like it.  I was I love, and I wanted more of them.  So, I cut off all my red skinny jeans (except two) to make more red skinny Bermuda shorts!  Easy, in case any of you are thinking of recycling some jeans to make skinny Bermuda jean shorts.
> 
> Inspiration for the day... a thought on wearing shorts...
> I'm no spring chicken, but I'm not ancient either.  However, for the longest time, I never wore shorts. I only wore skinny pants, capris in the summer.  My guess is most ladies think they have less than perfect thighs... too fat, too skinny, too wrinkled, too whatever.  I thought that too, hence I never wore shorts after a certain age.  Well... no lady ever has bad calves!  Calves are always said in a positive light... slim calves, muscular calves, smooth calves.
> I am sure all of you have lovely calves too.  So... Bermuda shorts for everyone!
> 
> If any of you are hesitant about wearing shorts as I was, I would encourage you to try some Bermuda shorts.
> Guaranteed to make you look perky-er!
> 
> View attachment 5152349


I love how you wear these pieces casually. I can not wear Bermuda shorts. I can only wear shorter shorts. I have muscular legs, thin upper body and I am not tall. So Bermuda shorts are the worst on me. I am all for casual with vca. I wear a lot of rompers, flowey dresses, jeans shorts/skirts with tanks/tees and I am always in flip flops these days. You can even spot me hiking in my Nike outfits with 10 motif vintage necklace haha.


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Frivole is so gorgeous, and the pieces look great on you!  This looks like the Very Large pendant, not the Large. The size is perfect on you!  I was also looking at the Very Large pendant, but in WG.  I dismissed it thinking it was too small, but now, seeing your photo, I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> Would you mind doing a mod shot of the Very Large pendant worn long?  That's how I would wear mine if I purchased it.  Thank you so much.


Hi, thank you, and you’re right, I am wearing the very large pendant!
For the white gold one you tried on, I suspect it is actually the large and not very large? When I was debating on the YG very large model, I inquired whether they had one in WG as my original intention was to get something in white gold but was told the very large only came in YG. WG special order may be possible though (but seemingly not recommended, at least by my SA, who felt it would be too “mirror-y” due to the colour and size).
I also checked the VCA website to be sure and did not find the very large in WG.
I will definitely take a photo of it worn long soon for you when I get the chance — but word of caution, i am quite short so it would look long on me! (I never wear my “old model” magic pendants full length, and only do so with the newer versions with 3 jump rings.)


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh you have the BEST pieces! Seriously in awe!


I would say the same of you!!


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> Hi, thank you, and you’re right, I am wearing the very large pendant!
> For the white gold one you tried on, I suspect it is actually the large and not very large? When I was debating on the YG very large model, I inquired whether they had one in WG as my original intention was to get something in white gold but was told the very large only came in YG. WG special order may be possible though (but seemingly not recommended, at least by my SA, who felt it would be too “mirror-y” due to the colour and size).
> I also checked the VCA website to be sure and did not find the very large in WG.
> I will definitely take a photo of it worn long soon for you when I get the chance — but word of caution, i am quite short so it would look long on me! (I never wear my “old model” magic pendants full length, and only do so with the newer versions with 3 jump rings.)


Hi!  I should have been more clear.  I tried on the Very Large WG pave.  I have the WG pave BTF ring and the small WG pave matching earrings, so I am looking for a 3rd piece to make a set.  I tried on the pendant to wear it long (I don't wear short necklaces), but it looked to small and did not pop.  Looking at it on your neck though, it makes me want to look at it again the next time I fly to go to the VCA boutique.  I like long necklaces, so long is great.  I am 5' 2", and I wear necklaces as long as 38", 52", so the longer for me, the better.  I just need them to pop if I am wearing a pendant on a long chain, hence my debate on this pendant being to small. 

This is the one I tried on.  I think size wise, it's the same size as yours:
Frivole clip pendant, very large model - VCARP6L600 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## 880

lynne_ross said:


> You can even spot me hiking in my Nike outfits with 10 motif vintage necklace haha.


+1 hiking with my six motif necklace today. also had a falconry lesson at Post Ranch Inn in Big Sur. Neither the Harris Hawk nor the great spotted owl noticed the six motif necklace. The falconry expert did have DH take off his sun protection running hat though bc apparently the owls dont like them.  P.s. the Harris Hawk did land on my head twice. Not sure if she thought the straw visor was the same as the dried grass.


----------



## lynne_ross

880 said:


> +1 hiking with my six motif necklace today. also had a falconry lesson at Post Ranch Inn in Big Sur. Was wearing the six motif. Neither the Harris Hawk nor the great spotted owl noticed the necklace. The falconry expert did have DH take off his sun protection running hat though bc apparently the owls dont like them.
> View attachment 5152524
> View attachment 5152525


Love it!


----------



## 880

lynne_ross said:


> Love it!


Thanks! I did put on the necklace for added confidence bc I was a bit unsure about the lesson lol


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I should have been more clear.  I tried on the Very Large WG pave.  I have the WG pave BTF ring and the small WG pave matching earrings, so I am looking for a 3rd piece to make a set.  I tried on the pendant to wear it long (I don't wear short necklaces), but it looked to small and did not pop.  Looking at it on your neck though, it makes me want to look at it again the next time I fly to go to the VCA boutique.  I like long necklaces, so long is great.  I am 5' 2", and I wear necklaces as long as 38", 52", so the longer for me, the better.  I just need them to pop if I am wearing a pendant on a long chain, hence my debate on this pendant being to small.
> 
> This is the one I tried on.  I think size wise, it's the same size as yours:
> Frivole clip pendant, very large model - VCARP6L600 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


I see! The pave looks amazing. Here is a mod shot of the necklace at full length (I am an inch shorter than you). I had to add a 10 motif as I couldn’t bear a bare neck haha. Please excuse the at home lounge wear.
The set you are planning sounds super gorgeous.


----------



## 880

chiaoapple said:


> I see! The pave looks amazing. Here is a mod shot of the necklace at full length (I am an inch shorter than you). I had to add a 10 motif as I couldn’t bear a bare neck haha. Please excuse the at home lounge wear.
> The set you are planning sounds super gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 5152672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152673


I think this looks really cool, but i would be afraid to wear a prndamt this long — may I ask if  you ladies ever snag it on something ?


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> I see! The pave looks amazing. Here is a mod shot of the necklace at full length (I am an inch shorter than you). I had to add a 10 motif as I couldn’t bear a bare neck haha. Please excuse the at home lounge wear.
> The set you are planning sounds super gorgeous.


Wow @chiaoapple I actually love it layered like this! I'd likely wear it shorter as well because I'm sure my yorkies would assume it was something they could play with when worn long   but the times I did wear it long, I think it paired with something shorter looks great and fills that empty space you were referring to.

@BigAkoya I know you are not keen on shorter necklaces but would you consider pairing the very large frivole worn long with , for ex: another pendant which is worn, say at 20/22"? That length shouldn't be in direct line with most round necklines or are you just not a fan of anything in that length vicinity at all? By double pairing, you would fill in a bit of the void that the pendant (with just a chain traveling for most of the length of the design) leaves as it travels past the chest/rib area (the 20 is a continuous design so its more interesting as it travels its whole length). For ex: a 15 motif, if it existed without an extender or bracelet attachment (re: clasps), would probably be ideal. If you do end up liking the cosmos btf ring, it does also come in a medium clip. The only thing with that idea is then your mixing frivole and cosmos hmmm, now that Im thinking of it, I don't know if the two flora collections would work well together. It might be too much of a mash up. I assume you also don't love the onyx and wg pave 20 motif? Gah! I see your dilemma!


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> I see! The pave looks amazing. Here is a mod shot of the necklace at full length (I am an inch shorter than you). I had to add a 10 motif as I couldn’t bear a bare neck haha. Please excuse the at home lounge wear.
> The set you are planning sounds super gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 5152672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152673


Thanks so much for doing this.
I love this size, and it looks great when you wear it short.  It pops and the eye goes right to your flower, not the chain. 

To me, looking at it when worn long, it does not have the same pop.  When I tried it on at the boutique, I felt the same as I do when looking at your photo.  When worn long, the eye does not go right to the flower, it's too small, so the eye has to roam and first looks to the chain, then finally down to the pendant, and then the eye has to really look to find what it's looking at... "oh, it's a little. flower".  

Versus when you wear it short, the eye stops dead, immediately at the flower.  The eye does not roam. The flower makes the statement.  I hope that made sense.   Close your eyes and then open them and do that for each photo.  That might make more sense to you.  The way you wear it short is fabulous, but statement, and I like big statement pieces.  

For long necklaces with a pendant, I like the pendant to be huge, like the Tiffany Large Bottle pendant which I have and is just slightly smaller than the size of my palm.  It's huge, you can't miss it, the eye does not need to roam. That's just me, and I am sure for some people this Frivole flower is too big.    

Well, you help me confirm it's off my list.  Thank you so much again for posting this mod shot.  

The flower and bracelet set look amazing on you, and I love it the way you wear it short.  It looks fabulous on you and just pops!  My eye just stops right at your flower and stares!   So beautiful.  

Congratulations again!


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> +1 hiking with my six motif necklace today. also had a falconry lesson at Post Ranch Inn in Big Sur. Neither the Harris Hawk nor the great spotted owl noticed the six motif necklace. The falconry expert did have DH take off his sun protection running hat though bc apparently the owls dont like them.  P.s. the Harris Hawk did land on my head twice. Not sure if she thought the straw visor was the same as the dried grass.
> View attachment 5152524
> View attachment 5152525


I think you need the owl animal clip to commemorate this event.


----------



## marbella8

oranGetRee said:


> Thanks dear!
> 
> I am hesitating about the Perlee ring. I really love it and want it but I wonder if it looks too thick and big on my finger. I can’t seem to carry it well (as compared to the many beautiful modelling shots I saw here and on IG).



I’m in the same camp as you. I loge the regular Perlee on others, but it doesn’t look good on my fingers. I saw someone on here wear the sweet Perlee with a beaded Perlee, and it looked amazing. That may look better on those of us on whom the thicker Perlee doesn’t look as good.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> I think this looks really cool, but i would be afraid to wear a prndamt this long — may I ask if  you ladies ever snag it on something ?


I wear long necklaces all the time, and I have long lengths (long considered to be 30" or more) varying from 34" to 52".

The secret to wearing long necklaces is to pretend you're wearing a tie.  When you bend over deep, just cross your arm over it, like a guy does when he is wearing his tie.   My work environment is male dominated, and after observing that, I thought... a ha!  That's the secret sauce for women wearing long necklaces, a "female" tie!

On  length, any where from 30" - 40" I love.  Works great, not annoying. 
For me, the 52" though is more annoying, so if you are thinking of getting something long like the 16 motif, I will say, if you are not used to long necklaces or if you like to baby your stuff, it's probably not a good choice.

I have a 52" strand of pearls, and I have knocked them around the most.  I once closed the door on my dishwasher, and half the strand was inside.  It was too funny.  I couldn't move my head up because the pearls were like a short rope attached to me.      Of course I opened the dishwasher door to free myself, and everything was fine.  From that experience though, when I empty out the dishwasher, I take the 52" off and then put them back on after I finish emptying the dishwasher.  My other lengths I keep on all the time.  No worries at all, oh... except one time I was blowing out a birthday cake, forgot about the "tie" method, bent over deep (table was super short), and my necklace ended up in the cake.  That was hilarous too, but it's life, and it's fun memories of jewelry well lived.

Just pretend like you're wearing a tie and all will be perfect!
The chic Roaring 20s swinging look that one gets from wearing long necklaces far outweighs any inconvenience.
I hope that hope that helps.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Wow @chiaoapple I actually love it layered like this! I'd likely wear it shorter as well because I'm sure my yorkies would assume it was something they could play with when worn long   but the times I did wear it long, I think it paired with something shorter looks great and fills that empty space you were referring to.
> 
> @BigAkoya I know you are not keen on shorter necklaces but would you consider pairing the very large frivole worn long with , for ex: another pendant which is worn, say at 20/22"? That length shouldn't be in direct line with most round necklines or are you just not a fan of anything in that length vicinity at all? By double pairing, you would fill in a bit of the void that the pendant (with just a chain traveling for most of the length of the design) leaves as it travels past the chest/rib area (the 20 is a continuous design so its more interesting as it travels its whole length). For ex: a 15 motif, if it existed without an extender or bracelet attachment (re: clasps), would probably be ideal. If you do end up liking the cosmos btf ring, it does also come in a medium clip. The only thing with that idea is then your mixing frivole and cosmos hmmm, now that Im thinking of it, I don't know if the two flora collections would work well together. It might be too much of a mash up. I assume you also don't love the onyx and wg pave 20 motif? Gah! I see your dilemma!


You hit this on the nail!  The void when the eye has to roam. That dead empty space that is the issue often when a long necklace is worn with a pendant/charm.  Yes, that is my dilemma with long chains with a pendant at the bottom.  For me, the pendant needs to be huge, otherwise, the eye has to roam too much. 

I love your suggestion of adding a chain, but I think the problem is the Frivole flower is too small for it to be at the "base" of necklace stack.  Your great suggestion has me thinking now!  I love Tiffany bottle pendants, and one of them I own is the small bottle with the turquoise stopper.  It's on a long chain, 28", however the bottle itself is small and does not pop much worn by itself.  I solved that problem by wearing the bottle shorter, layered with a longer chain, so it looks like the chain frames the pendant.  Shorter pendant, longer chain.  I hope that makes sense.  

Your suggestion gave me the idea I could maybe do the same with the Frivole flower, wear it shorter as you suggested, probably buy a 26"-28” chain from VCA, but then wear a longer necklace 34"-36" to frame it.  Oooh oooh oooh... I am going to look at this option!  Now... what would be longer necklace.   

I totally love the Very Large Flower Pave pendant.  If I wore short necklaces, I would wear it super short, 15", so it hangs right at the bottom of the hollow of my neck.  I would channel the groovy flower child look!  This piece is one of my favorite pieces (actually, VCA can make a humogous size and I would love it even more).  I was so bummed it did not look, as you said.... the void!  I love that description, great use of words!   

Yes, I agree with you, Cosmos and Frivole don't quite work together.  I did try on the 20 oynx pave, and I didn't like it.  It was not bold enough to look like a bold, harsh 20 motif all oynx which is the look I want.  Yet it was not "diamond-y" enough to come across as a long diamond necklace, so for me, that necklace was neither here nor there.  I think I posted a photo of me trying it on somewhere.  It was just ok on me... didn't really pop, the little pave motifs took a backseat to the strong black oynx, so visually, it looked like empty spaces on what should be a beautiful all oynx 20 motif.  Gah... I just realize I go so overboard describing the way jewelry looks.     I just hope you’re not bored with these long posts.  My opinion of course, and everyone has their own preferences.  I hope it might help others as they are deciding on what pieces they want.  

Thank you again for this idea!  I am so glad you get this dilemma.  You are awesome!  

Oh.... I found a photo of what I am talking about.... pretend the bottle pendant is the Frivole flower.  The bottle in real life is acutally still bigger than the Frivole flower, even though it's the small size bottle.  So imagine... replace the bottle with the Frivole pave flower, then add a chain.  But not just a boring metal chain, it needs to be an interesting necklace to complement the flower.  Such drama... all for a flower!  I'm going to give it one more shot on this, and quit.  I'm probably trying too hard to force it.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> You hit this on the nail!  The void when the eye has to roam. That dead empty space that is the issue often when a long necklace is worn with a pendant/charm.  Yes, that is my dilemma with long chains with a pendant at the bottom.  For me, the pendant needs to be huge, otherwise, the eye has to roam too much.
> 
> I love your suggestion of adding a chain, but I think the problem is the Frivole flower is too small for it to be at the "base" of necklace stack.  Your great suggestion has me thinking now!  I love Tiffany bottle pendants, and one of them I own is the small bottle with the turquoise stopper.  It's on a long chain, 28", however the bottle itself is small and does not pop much worn by itself.  I solved that problem by wearing the bottle shorter, layered with a longer chain, so it looks like the chain frames the pendant.  Shorter pendant, longer chain.  I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Your suggestion gave me the idea I could maybe do the same with the Frivole flower, wear it shorter as you suggested, probably buy a 26"-28” chain from VCA, but then wear a longer necklace 34"-36" to frame it.  Oooh oooh oooh... I am going to look at this option!  Now... what would be longer necklace.
> 
> I totally love the Very Large Flower Pave pendant.  If I wore short necklaces, I would wear it super short, 15", so it hangs right at the bottom of the hollow of my neck.  I would channel the groovy flower child look!  This piece is one of my favorite pieces (actually, VCA can make a humogous size and I would love it even more).  I was so bummed it did not look, as you said.... the void!  I love that description, great use of words!
> 
> Yes, I agree with you, Cosmos and Frivole don't quite work together.  I did try on the 20 oynx pave, and I didn't like it.  It was not bold enough to look like a bold, harsh 20 motif all oynx which is the look I want.  Yet it was not "diamond-y" enough to come across as a long diamond necklace, so for me, that necklace was neither here nor there.  I think I posted a photo of me trying it on somewhere.  It was just ok on me... didn't really pop, the little pave motifs took a backseat to the strong black oynx, so visually, it looked like empty spaces on what should be a beautiful all oynx 20 motif.  Gah... I just realize I go so overboard describing the way jewelry looks.     I just hope you’re not bored with these long posts.  My opinion of course, and everyone has their own preferences.  I hope it might help others as they are deciding on what pieces they want.
> 
> Thank you again for this idea!  I am so glad you get this dilemma.  You are awesome!
> 
> Oh.... I found a photo of what I am talking about.... pretend the bottle pendant is the Frivole flower.  The bottle in real life is acutally still bigger than the Frivole flower, even though it's the small size bottle.  So imagine... replace the bottle with the Frivole pave flower, then add a chain.  But not just a boring metal chain, it needs to be an interesting necklace to complement the flower.  Such drama... all for a flower!  I'm going to give it one more shot on this, and quit.  I'm probably trying too hard to force it.
> 
> View attachment 5152908


Yes this exactly! I can completely envision what you mean. I think it is worth a shot. Its a stunning piece and would be a beautiful addition to bring home. I agree, however, that you shouldn't have to "force" a piece to work. It should be able to fit into your wardrobe relatively easily. Here is to hoping it works.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Appreciating the malachites in my life Hands down my favorite color!


----------



## Junkenpo

chiaoapple said:


> I see! The pave looks amazing. Here is a mod shot of the necklace at full length (I am an inch shorter than you). I had to add a 10 motif as I couldn’t bear a bare neck haha. Please excuse the at home lounge wear.
> The set you are planning sounds super gorgeous.



I love this look!  Some of the outfit-jewelry pairings here are very visually busy and the eye darts around and gets tired.   I know you said it's home loungewear, but this looks so effortless; makes it much easier to admire the silhouette and the pretty adornments.


----------



## innerpeace85

chiaoapple said:


> Recently got my second frivole piece, the YG pendant in the largest size and just love it
> Wearing with the 7 flowers bangle
> View attachment 5151680


This bangle is so pretty!


----------



## liza213

Love my bracelet!


----------



## etoile de mer

chiaoapple said:


> Recently got my second frivole piece, the YG pendant in the largest size and just love it
> Wearing with the 7 flowers bangle
> View attachment 5151680



You wear these beautifully!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I wear long necklaces all the time, and I have long lengths (long considered to be 30" or more) varying from 34" to 52".
> 
> The secret to wearing long necklaces is to pretend you're wearing a tie.  When you bend over deep, just cross your arm over it, like a guy does when he is wearing his tie.   My work environment is male dominated, and after observing that, I thought... a ha!  That's the secret sauce for women wearing long necklaces, a "female" tie!
> 
> On  length, any where from 30" - 40" I love.  Works great, not annoying.
> For me, the 52" though is more annoying, so if you are thinking of getting something long like the 16 motif, I will say, if you are not used to long necklaces or if you like to baby your stuff, it's probably not a good choice.
> 
> I have a 52" strand of pearls, and I have knocked them around the most.  I once closed the door on my dishwasher, and half the strand was inside.  It was too funny.  I couldn't move my head up because the pearls were like a short rope attached to me.      Of course I opened the dishwasher door to free myself, and everything was fine.  From that experience though, when I empty out the dishwasher, I take the 52" off and then put them back on after I finish emptying the dishwasher.  My other lengths I keep on all the time.  No worries at all, oh... except one time I was blowing out a birthday cake, forgot about the "tie" method, bent over deep (table was super short), and my necklace ended up in the cake.  That was hilarous too, but it's life, and it's fun memories of jewelry well lived.
> 
> Just pretend like you're wearing a tie and all will be perfect!
> The chic Roaring 20s swinging look that one gets from wearing long necklaces far outweighs any inconvenience.
> I hope that hope that helps.


Thank you! This advice is brilliant! Hugs


----------



## BigAkoya

liza213 said:


> Love my bracelet!


Beautful on you.  Such a classic piece!


----------



## sbelle

I don’t think I have posted these before.  Large fleurettes


----------



## LucyMadrid

Hello again ladies! I had the flower lace pendant and now I've got the earrings!! . Now I am thinking about the ring, but I would prefer the lotus ring which I don't think would pair with these pieces. I have to think about it, and there is also the flower lace brooch which is a beauty. Well, stop, Lucy and take it easy!


----------



## 911snowball

sbelle, thank you for the pic!  I have these large fleurettes on order and they tell me it will be a few more months. I am so excited to get them finally so your picture will keep me inspired!


----------



## BigAkoya

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello again ladies! I had the flower lace pendant and now I've got the earrings!! . Now I am thinking about the ring, but I would prefer the lotus ring which I don't think would pair with these pieces. I have to think about it, and there is also the flower lace brooch which is a beauty. Well, stop, Lucy and take it easy!
> 
> View attachment 5154048


Get the matching ring!  It would be so gorgeous!   And I agree, Lotus does not match it at all.  Flowerlace has asymmetrical rounded petals, and Lotus has symmetrical pointy petals. A complete mismatch.

I think you are destined to get the matching ring.    
Beautiful set!


----------



## Lien

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello again ladies! I had the flower lace pendant and now I've got the earrings!! . Now I am thinking about the ring, but I would prefer the lotus ring which I don't think would pair with these pieces. I have to think about it, and there is also the flower lace brooch which is a beauty. Well, stop, Lucy and take it easy!
> 
> View attachment 5154048



Be still my heart!

These are what a princess in a fairytale would wear.  

Mod shots pleeeeese!


----------



## LucyMadrid

BigAkoya said:


> Get the matching ring!  It would be so gorgeous!   And I agree, Lotus does not match it at all.  Flowerlace has asymmetrical rounded petals, and Lotus has symmetrical pointy petals. A complete mismatch.
> 
> I think you are destined to get the matching ring.
> Beautiful set!



Hallo BigAkoya and thank you for your comments. You see, I have a diamond ring which can match with this set and I've seen the brooch, awesome, with double petals! (I've seen a pic of this brooch on a plain black sweater and the effect is really stunning) I mean, if I buy the brooch I can have two different sets, earrings-pendant-diamond ring, and earrings-brooch-diamond ring, (on the other hand, I'm dying for the lotus ring which is a different purchase and also a big ticket piece), so, I must think about it quietly and decide what suits me better. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello again ladies! I had the flower lace pendant and now I've got the earrings!! . Now I am thinking about the ring, but I would prefer the lotus ring which I don't think would pair with these pieces. I have to think about it, and there is also the flower lace brooch which is a beauty. Well, stop, Lucy and take it easy!
> 
> View attachment 5154048


What stunning pieces! My vote to get the matching ring!


----------



## chiaoapple

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello again ladies! I had the flower lace pendant and now I've got the earrings!! . Now I am thinking about the ring, but I would prefer the lotus ring which I don't think would pair with these pieces. I have to think about it, and there is also the flower lace brooch which is a beauty. Well, stop, Lucy and take it easy!
> 
> View attachment 5154048


Congrats on the earrings! Would absolutely love to see the set on you.


----------



## BigAkoya

LucyMadrid said:


> Hallo BigAkoya and thank you for your comments. You see, I have a diamond ring which can match with this set and I've seen the brooch, awesome, with double petals! (I've seen a pic of this brooch on a plain black sweater and the effect is really stunning) I mean, if I buy the brooch I can have two different sets, earrings-pendant-diamond ring, and earrings-brooch-diamond ring, (on the other hand, I'm dying for the lotus ring which is a different purchase and also a big ticket piece), so, I must think about it quietly and decide what suits me better. Thanks again for your help!


Hi!  I see your goals now.  Since you have a diamond ring to match, yes, I agree skip the matching match. 

For what it's worth... I would skip the brooch.  Based on the looks you want, to me, earrings-ring-pendant and earrings-ring-brooch, those are not much different looks.  You still have two pieces around your face. Plus, for me, when I have sets or 2 or 3 pieces, I like to pile it on and wear them all together.  That's why I think the pendant and brooch are redundant as one would never wear the two together (too cluttered and the elegance is lost).  That's me though, and everyone has preferences.  

I think if you love the Lotus, I would get the Lotus.  I have the Lotus ring, and the style is very different than Flowerlace.  Flowerlace (and Frivole) are softter rounded petals.  Lotus is harsher, pointier, and to me the best part about the Lotus ring is the mechanism.  It opens into a large BTF ring, and I love big rings. I am sure you have other jewelry that would go with the Lotus ring.   

I think the Lotus ring will be a nice and different addition to your collection.  If you like sets (I loooove sets), you may also consider the matching Lotus earrings.  I tried to match earrings with the Lotus ring, and since I like matchy, it is really hard to do given the petal shapes (flowers are hard to match if you're picky about the shape of the petals which I am).  Simple studs, other "flowers" just did not go well in my opinion.  So, I ended up ordering the matching Lotus earrings (they are out of stock in the US).   

My vote goes to the Lotus ring!  I think that would be a stunning statement piece and also very different than Flowerlace. Congrats again to your on your new pieces!


----------



## LucyMadrid

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I see your goals now.  Since you have a diamond ring to match, yes, I agree skip the matching match.
> 
> For what it's worth... I would skip the brooch.  Based on the looks you want, to me, earrings-ring-pendant and earrings-ring-brooch, those are not much different looks.  You still have two pieces around your face. Plus, for me, when I have sets or 2 or 3 pieces, I like to pile it on and wear them all together.  That's why I think the pendant and brooch are redundant as one would never wear the two together (too cluttered and the elegance is lost).  That's me though, and everyone has preferences.
> 
> I think if you love the Lotus, I would get the Lotus.  I have the Lotus ring, and the style is very different than Flowerlace.  Flowerlace (and Frivole) are softter rounded petals.  Lotus is harsher, pointier, and to me the best part about the Lotus ring is the mechanism.  It opens into a large BTF ring, and I love big rings. I am sure you have other jewelry that would go with the Lotus ring.
> 
> I think the Lotus ring will be a nice and different addition to your collection.  If you like sets (I loooove sets), you may also consider the matching Lotus earrings.  I tried to match earrings with the Lotus ring, and since I like matchy, it is really hard to do given the petal shapes (flowers are hard to match if you're picky about the shape of the petals which I am).  Simple studs, other "flowers" just did not go well in my opinion.  So, I ended up ordering the matching Lotus earrings (they are out of stock in the US).
> 
> My vote goes to the Lotus ring!  I think that would be a stunning statement piece and also very different than Flowerlace. Congrats again to your on your new pieces!



Thank you very much, BigAkoya. As usual, your comments are welcome and helpful!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

eternallove4bag said:


> What stunning pieces! My vote to get the matching ring!



I feel encouraged for the matching ring!!


----------



## BigAkoya

LucyMadrid said:


> I feel encouraged for the matching ring!!


Can you get both?  They are very different. I have the Frivole WG pave BTF ring and the Lotus ring.  
Two flower rings? Aren't they the same?  No, they are very different. Frivole is rounded, fun, groovy.  Lotus is harsh, bold, edgey as the word many people like to use.  Very different designs. 

Flowerlace to me is in the rounded petals, fun, groovy category, so if you get Flowerlace and Lotus, they will not be the same theme and not duplicate styles.  

Hmm... maybe... skip the brooch, get the matching Flowerlace ring and also Lotus! Then the Lotus earrings too of course for a second set. 

Although for me, if I could only have one, of the two, it would be Lotus.


----------



## ohsohappy

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello again ladies! I had the flower lace pendant and now I've got the earrings!! . Now I am thinking about the ring, but I would prefer the lotus ring which I don't think would pair with these pieces. I have to think about it, and there is also the flower lace brooch which is a beauty. Well, stop, Lucy and take it easy!
> 
> View attachment 5154048


I would go for the flowerlace ring. I have flowerlace earrings and currently wear those with frivole btf ring, which seems fine because both have a similar look IMO, but I'm also thinking of getting the flowerlace ring.
I rarely do the matching earrings and the pendant together because it feels a bit busy around the face for me. So if I were you, I would get the flowerlace ring and wear earrings+ring or pandent+ring. I also thought about the brooch (which is so beautiful), but the brooch(which can be used as a pendant) could be redundant to the pendant.  
Personally, I don't love the lotus ring (I don't know why...I have lotus earrings and the medium lotus pendant, but somehow the lotus ring doesn't ring a bell to me ) 
Flowerlace is such a whimsical, beautiful, and versatile design, so whichever you choose, you would enjoy it!


----------



## LucyMadrid

BigAkoya said:


> Can you get both?  They are very different. I have the Frivole WG pave BTF ring and the Lotus ring.
> Two flower rings? Aren't they the same?  No, they are very different. Frivole is rounded, fun, groovy.  Lotus is harsh, bold, edgey as the word many people like to use.  Very different designs.
> 
> Flowerlace to me is in the rounded petals, fun, groovy category, so if you get Flowerlace and Lotus, they will not be the same theme and not duplicate styles.
> 
> Hmm... maybe... skip the brooch, get the matching Flowerlace ring and also Lotus! Then the Lotus earrings too of course for a second set.
> 
> Although for me, if I could only have one, of the two, it would be Lotus.



Thank you, BigAkoya. I think I'll take the flowerlace ring to complete the set and then....if possible, the lotus ring. Bye!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

In a fun and playful mood


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> In a fun and playful mood
> View attachment 5156566


Love! Is your SO B exterior Rouge Casaque or Rouge de Couer? Looks like chèvre? Asking as I have both reds and can never really decide which I prefer. Im not really a red gal, but Ive found it a remarkably great color to use in a bag.


----------



## Angel_bunny

BigAkoya said:


> I thought I would do some encouragement for ladies to go casual with VCA and make it fun!
> I am not talking take off the jacket casual, I am talking tee and shorts casual...
> 
> Today's striped tee and shorts look...
> I kept it simple today... just the Frivole BTF ring and matching earrings (not shown).  No bracelet or necklace... simple, clean, fun. Shoes are Chanel white espadrilles (matching bag).  This season the "white" is more like ivory/ecru. It's great because the ivory/ecru is a perfect match to the ecru stripe in my beloved Saint James Tri-Color Breton striped tee.
> This is one of my favorite striped tee combos... a must have for any striped tee lover.
> Women's Striped Long Sleeve T-Shirt, French Tri-Color, Cotton – Saint James (saint-james.com)
> 
> My new obsession is skinny red Bermuda jean shorts.  I usually wear skinny white Bermda jean shorts, but the Saint James model was wearing red skinny jeans with her Breton top which I really liked (see link above).  I decided to have the tailor cut one of my red skinny jeans and make them Bermuda shorts to see if I would like it.  I was I love, and I wanted more of them.  So, I cut off all my red skinny jeans (except two) to make more red skinny Bermuda shorts!  Easy, in case any of you are thinking of recycling some jeans to make skinny Bermuda jean shorts.
> 
> Inspiration for the day... a thought on wearing shorts...
> I'm no spring chicken, but I'm not ancient either.  However, for the longest time, I never wore shorts. I only wore skinny pants, capris in the summer.  My guess is most ladies think they have less than perfect thighs... too fat, too skinny, too wrinkled, too whatever.  I thought that too, hence I never wore shorts after a certain age.  Well... no lady ever has bad calves!  Calves are always said in a positive light... slim calves, muscular calves, smooth calves.
> I am sure all of you have lovely calves too.  So... Bermuda shorts for everyone!
> 
> If any of you are hesitant about wearing shorts as I was, I would encourage you to try some Bermuda shorts.
> Guaranteed to make you look perky-er!
> 
> View attachment 5152349


This is stunning! Love how you pull off the ring with a casual outfit!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Love! Is your SO B exterior Rouge Casaque or Rouge de Couer? Looks like chèvre? Asking as I have both reds and can never really decide which I prefer. Im not really a red gal, but Ive found it a remarkably great color to use in a bag.


Thank you so much! It’s Rouge Casaque and in chèvre. Great eye 
Gosh I am so in love with RC and so grateful that I was able to get it in chèvre, my favorite leather! It gets tons of usage.


----------



## evietiger

Absolutely loving these earrings. Wear them casually…


----------



## BigAkoya

evietiger said:


> Absolutely loving these earrings. Wear them casually…


So fun and the groovy, and I say that in a positive way!  Everytime I see Flowerlace, I think of those photos from the 60s, flower child, flower power, summer of love stuff.  Love them!  They are gorgeous on you!  Thanks for sharing.

Now you make me want to get a pair, but I think they are too big on me (I have really small earlobs and the ear pierciing is very low).  I think the earrings will droop.

They are gorgeous on you!  Totally love them!  So casual and fun!


----------



## Lien

eternallove4bag said:


> In a fun and playful mood
> View attachment 5156566



Okie, I realise I am beginning to sound like a stalker, haha. But you have beautiful hands, on top of the beautiful bling and Hermes!


----------



## evietiger

BigAkoya said:


> So fun and the groovy, and I say that in a positive way!  Everytime I see Flowerlace, I think of those photos from the 60s, flower child, flower power, summer of love stuff.  Love them!  They are gorgeous on you!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Now you make me want to get a pair, but I think they are too big on me (I have really small earlobs and the ear pierciing is very low).  I think the earrings will droop.
> 
> They are gorgeous on you!  Totally love them!  So casual and fun!


Thank you @BigAkoya !  I have been admiring your collection and your ability to describe the beautiful pieces from VCA!

I have tiny earlobes, really, I mean tiny. I used to only wear small studs type of earrings. It took me a while to pull the trigger on these flowerlaces and I bought them unseen since we don’t have a boutique here. I absolutely love them and wish I had bought them sooner!  I think they’d look great on you also! You should try them on


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> Okie, I realise I am beginning to sound like a stalker, haha. But you have beautiful hands, on top of the beautiful bling and Hermes!


Hehe thank you! It’s just the angle I promise you … the camera can be very forgiving at certain angles


----------



## BigAkoya

evietiger said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya !  I have been admiring your collection and your ability to describe the beautiful pieces from VCA!
> 
> I have tiny earlobes, really, I mean tiny. I used to only wear small studs type of earrings. It took me a while to pull the trigger on these flowerlaces and I bought them unseen since we don’t have a boutique here. I absolutely love them and wish I had bought them sooner!  I think they’d look great on you also! You should try them on


Thank you.  I think I need to try them on.  I have seen them, but just dismissed them assuming they would flop a lot on my ears.  I don't mind a little flop of course.  

It's good to know you have tiny earlobes too because they look great on your tiny earlobes!   
My ear piercing is my bigger issue.  The Piercing Pagoda girl just took the ear piercing gun and punched!  I was 15, and she was probably 16!     

What I also love is the ring!  The earrings and ring together would look so fun as a set and the ring is so groovy bold.  Thanks for inspiring me. I'm going to try them on next time I go to the boutique.  I don't live near a boutique, so I have to fly to visit one.  Hence I have to plan out the pieces I want to see to be sure they are there. 

Great choice to buy the earrings. They look beautiful and fun on you, and it really pops!


----------



## Happyish

chiaoapple said:


> Recently got my second frivole piece, the YG pendant in the largest size and just love it
> Wearing with the 7 flowers bangle
> View attachment 5151680


It's beautiful. Wear it well and in good health!


----------



## Happyish

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello again ladies! I had the flower lace pendant and now I've got the earrings!! . Now I am thinking about the ring, but I would prefer the lotus ring which I don't think would pair with these pieces. I have to think about it, and there is also the flower lace brooch which is a beauty. Well, stop, Lucy and take it easy!
> 
> View attachment 5154048


Love, love, love this!


----------



## Happyish

sbelle said:


> I don’t think I have posted these before.  Large fleurettes
> 
> View attachment 5153636


----------



## Happyish

sbelle said:


> I don’t think I have posted these before.  Large fleurettes
> 
> View attachment 5153636


I have these too! They're great earrings, aren't they?


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> In a fun and playful mood
> View attachment 5156566


What wonderful staging! The red, the blue, the nails, the print, the bag, and of course, the jewelry too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> What wonderful staging! The red, the blue, the nails, the print, the bag, and of course, the jewelry too!


Thank you so much! Haha, was feeling bold with the fiery red that day!


----------



## fice16

My stack today (Bulgari/VCA/Hermes).
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## chiaoapple

fice16 said:


> My stack today (Bulgari/VCA/Hermes).
> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5158058


What I fun combo! We are serpenti twins, and I actually just tried on the clochette bracelet the other day, it’s really pretty on you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

First date-dinner the hubby and I have had in a year and a half.


----------



## fice16

chiaoapple said:


> What I fun combo! We are serpenti twins, and I actually just tried on the clochette bracelet the other day, it’s really pretty on you.



Hello, chiaoapple, I wish we will become clochette bracelet twins one day too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> First date-dinner the hubby and I have had in a year and a half.


Classy! I hope you guys had a fun time.


----------



## eternallove4bag

fice16 said:


> My stack today (Bulgari/VCA/Hermes).
> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5158058


Stunning watch and bracelet!


----------



## LucyMadrid

EpiFanatic said:


> First date-dinner the hubby and I have had in a year and a half.



Surely you enjoyed it a lot!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Feeling the summer whites and VCA… always VCA for sure no matter the season


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the summer whites and VCA… always VCA for sure no matter the season
> View attachment 5159948


Absolutely beautiful as always! Is the magic a grey MOP?


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Absolutely beautiful as always! Is the magic a grey MOP?


Thank you so much! Yes, it is. So much love for GMOP.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the summer whites and VCA… always VCA for sure no matter the season
> View attachment 5159948


By the way, I love the way you do your nail colors.  Your nails are as exciting to stare at as much as your bling.  I'm so boring... I do the same nail shade over and over again.  You've inspired me... I'm going to live on the edge and get creative with my nails next visit!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, I love the way you do your nail colors.  Your nails are as exciting to stare at as much as your bling.  I'm so boring... I do the same nail shade over and over again.  You've inspired me... I'm going to live on the edge and get creative with my nails next visit!


Hehe you are too sweet! Thank you truly. I can’t wait to see what colors you choose for your nails! The only part I don’t like about doing my nails myself is that they never last for a long time! I was telling one of my girlfriends that they get chipped fast while doing laundry and dishes, aka living my sexy life


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe you are too sweet! Thank you truly. I can’t wait to see what colors you choose for your nails! The only part I don’t like about doing my nails myself is that they never last for a long time! I was telling one of my girlfriends that they get chipped fast while doing laundry and dishes, aka living my sexy life


Your nails always look gorgeous. Have you thought about trying soft gel if you are not using now? I have been using it for a year and it last 2 weeks on my hands which is when I want to switch colour anyways. On my toes it lasts 4+ weeks but I redo after 4. I swim a fair bit at beach/pool and it still stays on well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Your nails always look gorgeous. Have you thought about trying soft gel if you are not using now? I have been using it for a year and it last 2 weeks on my hands which is when I want to switch colour anyways. On my toes it lasts 4+ weeks but I redo after 4. I swim a fair bit at beach/pool and it still stays on well.


Thank you for your recommendation. I have never used soft gel before! If it lasts 2 weeks on my nails I will be doing the crazy happy dance I swear! … seems like this would be a life saver for me! Definitely going to try now. Thank you again


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you for your recommendation. I have never used soft gel before! If it lasts 2 weeks on my nails I will be doing the crazy happy dance I swear! … seems like this would be a life saver for me! Definitely going to try now. Thank you again


Glad that was helpful. Wanted to warn you though that the gel is either annoying to take off (have to soak it in polish remover soaked cotton) or you ruin your nails peeling it off. I chose the peeling off method since it only rips off a bit of the top of the nail and I always have polish on so you can not see what my natural nails look like. I am just not patient enough to soak the gel off since I can peel it off in a couple minutes (do it after a swim or shower). I figure nails grow out anyways. Besides the removal process everything else is better: gel is easier to apply, easier to fix mistakes, dries with a light in 60 seconds (no waiting to dry), is very smooth and looks more professional, and lasts longer.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Glad that was helpful. Wanted to warn you though that the gel is either annoying to take off (have to soak it in polish remover soaked cotton) or you ruin your nails peeling it off. I chose the peeling off method since it only rips off a bit of the top of the nail and I always have polish on so you can not see what my natural nails look like. I am just not patient enough to soak the gel off since I can peel it off in a couple minutes (do it after a swim or shower). I figure nails grow out anyways. Besides the removal process everything else is better: gel is easier to apply, easier to fix mistakes, dries with a light in 60 seconds (no waiting to dry), is very smooth and looks more professional, and lasts longer.


Oh boy! Okay I have to give it a try because the pros outweigh the cons and hope I do it right! Thanks for the tips


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> I think bling can be worn casually every day in the same way that you could perhaps wear fashion jewelry like a blingy H CDC bracelet
> 
> @Lien, love how you wear the lotus
> 
> @jp824, I could definitely see you with a lotus if you are so inclined
> 
> hugs


@880 I love the lotus ring!  I already tried it on for size.  Saving it for next year as a milestone for when I turn 50…


----------



## jp824

Some recent pics.  In hindsight, wearing the magic mop while boating is not such a great idea.  Waters were choppy and I got soaked.  As soon as I got back on dry land, I ran the necklace under cold water to rinse off the salt water and then dried it carefully.  I hope I did the right thing


----------



## Happyish

jp824 said:


> Some recent pics.  In hindsight, wearing the magic mop while boating is not such a great idea.  Waters were choppy and I got soaked.  As soon as I got back on dry land, I ran the necklace under cold water to rinse off the salt water and then dried it carefully.  I hope I did the right thing
> 
> View attachment 5161675
> View attachment 5161676


It looks lovely and I'm sure it's just fine. After all, mother of pearl is shell--this is its' natural environment and it probably enjoyed the visit home!


----------



## lynne_ross

jp824 said:


> Some recent pics.  In hindsight, wearing the magic mop while boating is not such a great idea.  Waters were choppy and I got soaked.  As soon as I got back on dry land, I ran the necklace under cold water to rinse off the salt water and then dried it carefully.  I hope I did the right thing
> 
> View attachment 5161675
> View attachment 5161676


The combo of earrings, necklace and shirt in first pic is beautiful.


----------



## BigAkoya

jp824 said:


> Some recent pics.  In hindsight, wearing the magic mop while boating is not such a great idea.  Waters were choppy and I got soaked.  As soon as I got back on dry land, I ran the necklace under cold water to rinse off the salt water and then dried it carefully.  I hope I did the right thing
> 
> View attachment 5161675
> View attachment 5161676


Love your pieces, and they look beautiful on you!
I always love seeing WG Alhambra pieces, so please post more pics if you have other pieces. 
We all want to stare!


----------



## TankerToad

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello again ladies! I had the flower lace pendant and now I've got the earrings!! . Now I am thinking about the ring, but I would prefer the lotus ring which I don't think would pair with these pieces. I have to think about it, and there is also the flower lace brooch which is a beauty. Well, stop, Lucy and take it easy!
> 
> View attachment 5154048


Twins ! Might be my very favorite VCA!!


----------



## chiaoapple

jp824 said:


> Some recent pics.  In hindsight, wearing the magic mop while boating is not such a great idea.  Waters were choppy and I got soaked.  As soon as I got back on dry land, I ran the necklace under cold water to rinse off the salt water and then dried it carefully.  I hope I did the right thing
> 
> View attachment 5161675
> View attachment 5161676


i think these pieces suit your colouring very well! I have for some time been considering the WG 6 motif you have on, but was worried it would seem a repeat of my WG 6 motif (with white & grey MOP and onyx). I had also recently been considering the WG MOP magic pendant (so elegant and simple) but my friends say it somehow it doesn’t pop on me…
So am very excited to see you modelling both!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jp824 said:


> Some recent pics.  In hindsight, wearing the magic mop while boating is not such a great idea.  Waters were choppy and I got soaked.  As soon as I got back on dry land, I ran the necklace under cold water to rinse off the salt water and then dried it carefully.  I hope I did the right thing
> 
> View attachment 5161675
> View attachment 5161676


Gorgeous on you! The white mop pops against your purple blouse.


----------



## jp824

Thank you very much @Happyish @lynne_ross @eternallove4bag @BigAkoya @chiaoapple!  You are all too kind!  

@BigAkoya - I used to wear mostly WG when I was younger, but most of my jewelry now are YG or RG.  These two pieces are the only WG VCA pieces that I own but I am starting to love WG again so hopefully more will be on the way! I am currently going back and forth between the WG or RG perle clover bracelet so I will have to mull that over for a bit.  

@chiaoapple -I also initially thought the WG MOP magic pendant did not pop on me when I first tried it on, but the second time I tried it on, I just loved it.  I think it’s probably the outfit I’m wearing that made the difference.  I love the MOP magic pendant as it is so easy to wear and love how I can just put on a t-shirt and the necklace immediately elevates the look.


----------



## wisconsin

I have the same 6 motif wg necklace.Would love to see more styling options from you.


----------



## wisconsin

Here’s me today.


----------



## DS2006

wisconsin said:


> Here’s me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162784


Love this in the white gold! So pretty on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

wisconsin said:


> Here’s me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162784


Gorgeous.  I am really loving the 6 motfi WG three stone color combo.  It looks lovely on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

The VCA website changes it's modelling photos all the time, so I wanted to save and share this image.
This one photo made my eye stop dead in its tracks with those earrings.  Rose de noel never made my eyes pause, but this image, wow, I could stare at it all day.  The earrings look so lovely, like fresh daisies to me.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> The VCA website changes it's modelling photos all the time, so I wanted to save and share this image.
> This one photo made my eye stop dead in its tracks with those earrings.  Rose de noel never made my eyes pause, but this image, wow, I could stare at it all day.  The earrings look so lovely, like fresh daisies to me.
> 
> View attachment 5162885


I am so glad you posted this picture because this is the pic that made me stop in my tracks too! I literally went ‘WOW’ … I have been wishing for the RdN onyx pendant to come out in the mini size and have been contemplating getting either the white mop or the onyx but this pic made me do a double take over the earrings! They look gorgeous.


----------



## chiaoapple

WG 10 motif, signature and perlee d’or, with Cartier thrown in!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> WG 10 motif, signature and perlee d’or, with Cartier thrown in!
> View attachment 5163152


Picture perfect!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Hello lovelies. After being in hiatus for 5 years in TPF I’m back. Over a year ago I’ve started my VCA addiction, I meant collection, here’s my latest stack. Happy weekend y’all


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Hello lovelies. After being in hiatus for 5 years in TPF I’m back. Over a year ago I’ve started my VCA addiction, I meant collection, here’s my latest stack. Happy weekend y’all
> 
> View attachment 5163179


Hiiiiiiii!!!!! GORGEOUS stack!!!


----------



## glamourbag

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Hello lovelies. After being in hiatus for 5 years in TPF I’m back. Over a year ago I’ve started my VCA addiction, I meant collection, here’s my latest stack. Happy weekend y’all


SO pretty!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

glamourbag said:


> SO pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Notorious Pink said:


> Hiiiiiiii!!!!! GORGEOUS stack!!!


Thank you


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

glamourbag said:


> SO pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Ylesiya

WG MOP Magic Alhambra necklace today



And one more pic where you really can see MOP's glowing effect!


----------



## lolakitten

chiaoapple said:


> WG 10 motif, signature and perlee d’or, with Cartier thrown in!
> View attachment 5163152


Love love love this combo


----------



## Rami00

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Hello lovelies. After being in hiatus for 5 years in TPF I’m back. Over a year ago I’ve started my VCA addiction, I meant collection, here’s my latest stack. Happy weekend y’all


Beautiful addiction, oops i meant collection


----------



## Rami00

fice16 said:


> My stack today (Bulgari/VCA/Hermes).
> Thank you for letting me share


STUNNINGGGGG! Picking up my serpenti tomorrow


----------



## fice16

Rami00 said:


> STUNNINGGGGG! Picking up my serpenti tomorrow



Congratulations!  Please show us your styling photos with the new Serpenti bracelet.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful addiction, oops i meant collection


Lol thank you


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> STUNNINGGGGG! Picking up my serpenti tomorrow


Rami you like many here are so thoughtful when picking your pieces. Curious on which gold you went with and if you picked this piece over getting a different bracelet (ie clover perlee)?


----------



## Rami00

fice16 said:


> Congratulations!  Please show us your styling photos with the new Serpenti bracelet.


Absolutely. Been delaying it since 2016 
You wear it so well


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> Rami you like many here are so thoughtful when picking your pieces. Curious on which gold you went with and if you picked this piece over getting a different bracelet (ie clover perlee)?


I initially wanted it in white gold but their rose gold (not ever looked at rose gold lol) won me over. Perlee clover in white is right after lol


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> I initially wanted it in white gold but their rose gold (not ever looked at rose gold lol) won me over. Perlee clover in white is right after lol


Oh wow! Please post pictures!


----------



## myztic

eternallove4bag said:


> In a fun and playful mood
> View attachment 5156566


Gorgeous stack! Is that all yellow gold ?


----------



## VCA21

Rami00 said:


> STUNNINGGGGG! Picking up my serpenti tomorrow


Rami, would you choose serpenti in RG over clover in RG? I have tried it a while ago serpenti in RG and the matching ring. It is very comfy and great bracelet to wear with the watch (it does not swing). If you had to choose one, which one would it be: serpenti or clover? Thank you


----------



## glamourbag

Rami00 said:


> STUNNINGGGGG! Picking up my serpenti tomorrow


YAY GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyDogTink

jp824 said:


> Some recent pics.  In hindsight, wearing the magic mop while boating is not such a great idea.  Waters were choppy and I got soaked.  As soon as I got back on dry land, I ran the necklace under cold water to rinse off the salt water and then dried it carefully.  I hope I did the right thing
> 
> View attachment 5161675
> View attachment 5161676


We’re twins on both necklaces. The earrings are so pretty and complement the necklace beautifully.


----------



## MyDogTink

wisconsin said:


> Here’s me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162784


I have the same necklace. You picked a pretty top. The peachy-blush color complements each stone perfectly.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Some recent pics.  In hindsight, wearing the magic mop while boating is not such a great idea.  Waters were choppy and I got soaked.  As soon as I got back on dry land, I ran the necklace under cold water to rinse off the salt water and then dried it carefully.  I hope I did the right thing
> 
> View attachment 5161675
> View attachment 5161676


I love the subtle colors of this six motif on you! You look amazing! Hugs
p.s. Also adore the beautiful color and drop of your earrings!


----------



## cafecreme15

A small new addition to my stack - a wedding gift from my husband! Diamonds by the yard style bracelet with sapphires (my birth stone), amethysts (husbands birth stone) and garnet (our cats birth stone!)


----------



## Rami00

VCA21 said:


> Rami, would you choose serpenti in RG over clover in RG? I have tried it a while ago serpenti in RG and the matching ring. It is very comfy and great bracelet to wear with the watch (it does not swing). If you had to choose one, which one would it be: serpenti or clover? Thank you


Honestly, I tried the RG clover but it didn’t do much for me. I find VCA white gold is super crisp, striking. Blvgari RG looked different on my skin tone (good kinda different).


----------



## eternallove4bag

myztic said:


> Gorgeous stack! Is that all yellow gold ?


Thanks a ton! It’s actually all rose gold


----------



## jp824

MyDogTink said:


> We’re twins on both necklaces. The earrings are so pretty and complement the necklace beautifully.


thank you!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> I love the subtle colors of this six motif on you! You look amazing! Hugs
> p.s. Also adore the beautiful color and drop of your earrings!


Thank you!  I was torn between the WG and YG but now I’m glad to have it in WG to match the AP watch.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Thank you!  I was torn between the WG and YG but now I’m glad to have it in WG to match the AP watch.


Love the AP! So happy for you


----------



## glamourbag

cafecreme15 said:


> A small new addition to my stack - a wedding gift from my husband! Diamonds by the yard style bracelet with sapphires (my birth stone), amethysts (husbands birth stone) and garnet (our cats birth stone!)


Beautiful!!!


----------



## glamourbag

Rami00 said:


> Honestly, I tried the RG clover but it didn’t do much for me. I find VCA white gold is super crisp, striking. Blvgari RG looked different on my skin tone (good kinda different).


You single-handedly sold me on the wg when I was trying to choose. I forever owe you for that.
Im so happy and excited for you to have the Serpenti (and clover).


----------



## Rami00

glamourbag said:


> You single-handedly sold me on the wg when I was trying to choose. I forever owe you for that.
> Im so happy and excited for you to have the Serpenti (and clover).


You are so sweet, thank you ! Can’t wait to be twins on the bracelet


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> You single-handedly sold me on the wg when I was trying to choose. I forever owe you for that.
> Im so happy and excited for you to have the Serpenti (and clover).


And speaking of... we have not seen that gorgeous bracelet of yours for a while!


----------



## VCA21

Rami00 said:


> Honestly, I tried the RG clover but it didn’t do much for me. I find VCA white gold is super crisp, striking. Blvgari RG looked different on my skin tone (good kinda different).


Thank you and hope to see pics of your serpenti


----------



## DS2006

Ylesiya said:


> WG MOP Magic Alhambra necklace today
> View attachment 5163790
> 
> 
> And one more pic where you really can see MOP's glowing effect!
> 
> View attachment 5163791


This is such a beautiful piece! I think it is so wearable especially in the summer.  It might be my next one!


----------



## TankerToad

Another beautiful VCA photo


----------



## Ylesiya

DS2006 said:


> This is such a beautiful piece! I think it is so wearable especially in the summer.  It might be my next one!



Yes, it most certainly is! I am not a fan of vintage size pendants because they tend to "get lost" on me except the guilloche one. But this is just the right size to be noticed, without being too loud and it freshens the look beautifully!


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> Another beautiful VCA photo


Thanks for posting this.  Rose de Noel is really growing on me.  I could not find these earrings online.  Do you think they are the smalle or mini?  I wish they would make a jumbo size Rose de Noel ring.  I just looked, and there is not one ring!  How can a collection not have a ring?   

Speaking of ring, I tried on the Hellebore lapis ring.  It was just okay to me, nothing great.  But a jumbo flower ring in Rose de Noel lapis WG, wow, I think that would be nice.


----------



## couturequeen

Wearing this bracelet a lot casually in spite of the price and really enjoying it!


----------



## jp824

Mixing metals here with the WG Magic mop and RG frivole


----------



## eternallove4bag

couturequeen said:


> Wearing this bracelet a lot casually in spite of the price and really enjoying it!


That’s the way to get maximum wear out of it and get that cost per wear down fast! Casual and chic.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jp824 said:


> Mixing metals here with the WG Magic mop and RG frivole
> View attachment 5165980


Beautiful! Love ur skirt too.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sharing my one & only 20 motifs necklace in Rock Crystal Stone.


----------



## Rami00

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my one & only 20 motifs necklace in Rock Crystal Stone.


It's a rockstar!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my one & only 20 motifs necklace in Rock Crystal Stone.


Faaaaabulous!!!


----------



## jp824

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! Love ur skirt too.


Thank you!


----------



## glamourbag

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my one & only 20 motifs necklace in Rock Crystal Stone.


So dreamy! Lucky you


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my one & only 20 motifs necklace in Rock Crystal Stone.


Stunning!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

glamourbag said:


> So dreamy! Lucky you


Thank you, I have the bracelet as well☺️



Notorious Pink said:


> Faaaaabulous!!!


Thank you



glamourbag said:


> So dreamy! Lucky you


Thank you



Rami00 said:


> It's a rockstar!


Thank you



eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning!


Thank you


----------



## missie1

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my one & only 20 motifs necklace in Rock Crystal Stone.


Amazing


----------



## oranGetRee

I am very happy to share my new VCA piece! Frivole YG bracelet!

she is a beauty, so sparkly and feminine. She is my new favourite jewelry!


----------



## BigAkoya

oranGetRee said:


> I am very happy to share my new VCA piece! Frivole YG bracelet!
> 
> she is a beauty, so sparkly and feminine. She is my new favourite jewelry!
> 
> View attachment 5169245


Congratulations!  Frivole is my favorite collection.  This is so pretty on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

oranGetRee said:


> I am very happy to share my new VCA piece! Frivole YG bracelet!
> 
> she is a beauty, so sparkly and feminine. She is my new favourite jewelry!
> 
> View attachment 5169245


 Many congrats on such a beautiful piece!


----------



## safari88

Just got my gmop bracelet back from maintenance. Trying to stack it with the chalcedony one. Do they look good together?


----------



## wisconsin

candeyige said:


> Just got my gmop bracelet back from maintenance. Trying to stack it with the chalcedony one. Do they look good together?
> 
> View attachment 5169833


Of course! Get the 6 motif WG necklace to tie it all together


----------



## safari88

wisconsin said:


> Of course! Get the 6 motif WG necklace to tie it all together



Good idea!  I will try it when I visit the store next time. Thank you


----------



## MyDogTink

wisconsin said:


> Of course! Get the 6 motif WG necklace to tie it all together


That is a good idea!


----------



## BigAkoya

candeyige said:


> Just got my gmop bracelet back from maintenance. Trying to stack it with the chalcedony one. Do they look good together?
> 
> View attachment 5169833


Okay... just when I thought I was over WG GMOP, I see your gorgeous bracelet again!  
That bracelet ALWAYS makes my eye stop dead in its track and stare.  I don't just do a half second glance, I stare!  

Another idea if you like long necklaces is the 16 motif Magic long necklace that has WMOP, GMOP and chalcedony.  
Your two bracelets look beautiful together!


----------



## safari88

BigAkoya said:


> Okay... just when I thought I was over WG GMOP, I see your gorgeous bracelet again!
> That bracelet ALWAYS makes my eye stop dead in its track and stare.  I don't just do a half second glance, I stare!
> 
> Another idea if you like long necklaces is the 16 motif Magic long necklace that has WMOP, GMOP and chalcedony.
> Your two bracelets look beautiful together!



Thank you, BigAkoya! I also love your decision on onyx/wg  

yes, next time I will definitely try the long necklace you suggested. The combo of mops and chalcedony with wg is perfect


----------



## Notorious Pink

This is really beautiful.


candeyige said:


> Just got my gmop bracelet back from maintenance. Trying to stack it with the chalcedony one. Do they look good together?
> 
> View attachment 5169833


----------



## safari88

Notorious Pink said:


> This is really beautiful.



Thank you!!


----------



## Gracilan

Love these two ❤️


----------



## lisawhit

Gracilan said:


> Love these two ❤


love carnelian and hammered yellow gold together!


----------



## hokatie

Love my rings


----------



## cindy05

Happy weekend! Wore my 6 motif out to brunch.


----------



## BigAkoya

cindy05 said:


> Happy weekend! Wore my 6 motif out to brunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171957


The necklace is beautiful, and is gorgeous on you.  I have the same Coco Handle bag (love Coco Handles), except mine is the medium (previous small).  Yours look like the small/mini.  I love that pop of green.  Beautiful outfit!


----------



## cindy05

BigAkoya said:


> The necklace is beautiful, and is gorgeous on you.  I have the same Coco Handle bag (love Coco Handles), except mine is the medium (previous small).  Yours look like the small/mini.  I love that pop of green.  Beautiful outfit!


Thank you. Mine is the old mini/new small.


----------



## chiaoapple

cindy05 said:


> Happy weekend! Wore my 6 motif out to brunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171957


Lovely from head to toe! Really making me lust after the WG magic six motif!


----------



## cindy05

chiaoapple said:


> Lovely from head to toe! Really making me lust after the WG magic six motif!


Thank you! I love the 6-motif. Goes with so many outfits.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sharing my sotd. Happy Monday Lovelies!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my sotd. Happy Monday Lovelies!


Beautiful! Love the matching bag and nails too!


----------



## dbcelly

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my sotd. Happy Monday Lovelies!


Woah! Everything in this picture is so beautiful.  Is your second bracelet chalcedony?  It stones looks transparent!


----------



## 911snowball

Inching into fall colors.. the light was catching my earrings


----------



## floridamama

911snowball said:


> Inching into fall colors.. the light was catching my earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173927


Perfection!!


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> Inching into fall colors.. the light was catching my earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173927


So beautiful and forever classic.


----------



## ladyjaja7

my first post… 
I found this forum when I was trying to decide what earring to get to match the 6 motif. I finally settled on a vintage pave.
I also have the pave vintage necklace and a guilloche 10 motif so I think it will be an all around safe option for all.
Here they are together. 6 motif extended here with the 5 motif yg wmo.


----------



## lynne_ross

ladyjaja7 said:


> my first post…
> I found this forum when I was trying to decide what earring to get to match the 6 motif. I finally settled on a vintage pave.
> I also have the pave vintage necklace and a guilloche 10 motif so I think it will be an all around safe option for all.
> Here they are together. 6 motif extended here with the 5 motif yg wmo.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174222


Great match! Did you have your necklace extended? Love the look with the longer length and you can see the 6th charm.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! Love the matching bag and nails too!


Thank you


dbcelly said:


> Woah! Everything in this picture is so beautiful.  Is your second bracelet chalcedony?  It stones looks transparent!


Hello. It’s my rock crystal stone 5 motifs bracelet. Thank you


----------



## nicole0612

ladyjaja7 said:


> my first post…
> I found this forum when I was trying to decide what earring to get to match the 6 motif. I finally settled on a vintage pave.
> I also have the pave vintage necklace and a guilloche 10 motif so I think it will be an all around safe option for all.
> Here they are together. 6 motif extended here with the 5 motif yg wmo.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174222


Gorgeous. I really love the 6 motif at the longer length!


----------



## ladyjaja7

thank you! Yes I used the 5 motif wmop bracelet to extend it. 
Normally I wear them separately but depending on the necklines I like the versatility of being able to wear it longer like this.



lynne_ross said:


> Great match! Did you have your necklace extended? Love the look with the longer length and you can see the 6th charm.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Mixing metals here with the WG Magic mop and RG frivole
> View attachment 5165980


Love LOVE this combo with the Dior, audemar piguet and the H  you look fabulous! Hugs

@ladyjaja7, welcome! I love the six motif too! Love the longer rendition you posted above!


----------



## ladyjaja7

880 said:


> Love LOVE this combo with the Dior, audemar piguet and the H  you look fabulous! Hugs
> 
> @ladyjaja7, welcome! I love the six motif too! Love the longer rendition you posted above!


Thank you!! It’s half the fun with these - the mixing & matching! Isn’t it?


----------



## 911snowball

The workhorse Magic wg pendant paired with Lotus


----------



## chococlouds

Vintage Alhambra pendant, rose gold, gray mother-of-pearl


----------



## SugarMama

Feeling like a princess wearing my butterfly btf ring.


----------



## glamourbag

SugarMama said:


> Feeling like a princess wearing my butterfly btf ring.
> View attachment 5175893


STOPPPP! I love this ring! Its one of the pieces I'm mulling over: this or another piece from Perlee line!! I've never been so torn on choosing the next item! You wear this beautifully and congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

SugarMama said:


> Feeling like a princess wearing my butterfly btf ring.
> View attachment 5175893


Sisters always


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> STOPPPP! I love this ring! Its one of the pieces I'm mulling over: this or another piece from Perlee line!! I've never been so torn on choosing the next item! You wear this beautifully and congratulations!


The butterfly is one of the most gorgeous, whimsical and elegant pieces of jewelry from VCA! I can’t wait to see which one you decide to add to your collection.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> The butterfly is one of the most gorgeous, whimsical and elegant pieces of jewelry from VCA! I can’t wait to see which one you decide to add to your collection.


@eternallove4bag I plan on both but I cannot decide which first! LOL I'm usually really good at deciding and choosing. This is probably the first time I can remember where my desire for both is GENUINELY equal. LOL. Its a very similar dilemma @lynne_ross had/has been dealing with regarding two pieces a bit ago.


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> @eternallove4bag I plan on both but I cannot decide which first! LOL I'm usually really good at deciding and choosing. This is probably the first time I can remember where my desire for both is GENUINELY equal. LOL. Its a very similar dilemma @lynne_ross had/has been dealing with regarding two pieces a bit ago.


Still undecided


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Still undecided


OK, I dont feel so bad then. Me either. LOL


----------



## SugarMama

glamourbag said:


> STOPPPP! I love this ring! Its one of the pieces I'm mulling over: this or another piece from Perlee line!! I've never been so torn on choosing the next item! You wear this beautifully and congratulations!



 I feel your pain. This piece was haunting me for the past couple of years too. But I had to add the essential perlee pieces (clover bangle and clover ring) first before adding this. Since you have the WG perlee clover bangle, maybe add this ring then go back to the perlee?  I am planning to do myself. Just deciding on whether to add diamond row or sweet perle and whether do to in WG or RG. This will take me another few years to decide lol.


----------



## SugarMama

eternallove4bag said:


> Sisters always


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> @eternallove4bag I plan on both but I cannot decide which first! LOL I'm usually really good at deciding and choosing. This is probably the first time I can remember where my desire for both is GENUINELY equal. LOL. Its a very similar dilemma @lynne_ross had/has been dealing with regarding two pieces a bit ago.


It’s okay to take the time. When you do get your beautiful piece, there will be zero regrets and that is the best peace of mind that even money can’t buy! And like I always say, planning is half the fun.


----------



## glamourbag

SugarMama said:


> I feel your pain. This piece was haunting me for the past couple of years too. But I had to add the essential perlee pieces (clover bangle and clover ring) first before adding this. Since you have the WG perlee clover bangle, maybe add this ring then go back to the perlee?  I am planning to do myself. Just deciding on whether to add diamond row or sweet perle and whether do to in WG or RG. This will take me another few years to decide lol.


I was kind of leaning this way as well (doing the ring first) but on the other hand I kind of want to finish off the one category (bracelets) first and then move on. If you can, adding both (one row and sweet clover) would be amazing. That is a hard choice- between single and sweet clover -I like both a lot. And yes, for me too; its a years plan not months  LOL. I always somehow get side tracked...


----------



## BigAkoya

chococlouds said:


> View attachment 5175877
> 
> Vintage Alhambra pendant, rose gold, gray mother-of-pearl


Beautiful pendant, and beautiful teapot!  I'm a big tea and scone person, hence I love teapots.
May I ask who makes that teapot? It looks like porcelain with platinum trim?


----------



## chiaoapple

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my sotd. Happy Monday Lovelies!


Love the unexpected combos! The accessories, pegasus, twilly and nail colours really come together.


----------



## chiaoapple

ladyjaja7 said:


> my first post…
> I found this forum when I was trying to decide what earring to get to match the 6 motif. I finally settled on a vintage pave.
> I also have the pave vintage necklace and a guilloche 10 motif so I think it will be an all around safe option for all.
> Here they are together. 6 motif extended here with the 5 motif yg wmo.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174222


Wow, love how different the six motif looks extended… thank you for the inspiration! You look great!


----------



## DS2006

SugarMama said:


> Feeling like a princess wearing my butterfly btf ring.
> View attachment 5175893



This is a magnificent piece and a great example of why VCA makes the most beautiful, enchanting jewelry of all!!!


----------



## jp824

SugarMama said:


> Feeling like a princess wearing my butterfly btf ring.
> View attachment 5175893


Love this ring!  At some point, I would love to add this to my wishlist, but I must stay the course for now and work on the lotus ring first.


----------



## SugarMama

DS2006 said:


> This is a magnificent piece and a great example of why VCA makes the most beautiful, enchanting jewelry of all!!!



Absolutely!  I’m thinking about the matching butterfly pendant to bring me to queen status lol.



jp824 said:


> Love this ring!  At some point, I would love to add this to my wishlist, but I must stay the course for now and work on the lotus ring first.



The lotus ring almost derailed my butterfly ring purchase. It is so so beautiful!


----------



## chiaoapple

Clipped the very large YG frivole pendant to the MOP 10 motif, and paired with frivole 7 flowers bracelet!


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> Clipped the very large YG frivole pendant to the MOP 10 motif, and paired with frivole 7 flowers bracelet!
> View attachment 5176747


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Clipped the very large YG frivole pendant to the MOP 10 motif, and paired with frivole 7 flowers bracelet!
> View attachment 5176747


Stunning!


----------



## innerpeace85

chiaoapple said:


> Clipped the very large YG frivole pendant to the MOP 10 motif, and paired with frivole 7 flowers bracelet!
> View attachment 5176747


Love the Frivole cuff! Beautiful


----------



## 911snowball

So clever!


----------



## smile10281

I am loving the single motif magic Alhambra long necklace; since posting about the GMOP, I’ve acquired the WMOP and guilloche. Coincidentally, I’ve worn the WMOP almost every day this week. I find this style so easy to wear! 

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## DS2006

smile10281 said:


> I am loving the single motif magic Alhambra long necklace; since posting about the GMOP, I’ve acquired the WMOP and guilloche. Coincidentally, I’ve worn the WMOP almost every day this week. I find this style so easy to wear!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


I am a big fan of the long Magic pendants, too! It looks great on you!


----------



## smile10281

DS2006 said:


> I am a big fan of the long Magic pendants, too! It looks great on you!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ggnyc

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the summer whites and VCA… always VCA for sure no matter the season
> View attachment 5159948


Love everything about this pic. I'm really curious about the between the finger rings. They are so so gorgeous but how the bloody hell do they stay on?! lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

smile10281 said:


> I am loving the single motif magic Alhambra long necklace; since posting about the GMOP, I’ve acquired the WMOP and guilloche. Coincidentally, I’ve worn the WMOP almost every day this week. I find this style so easy to wear!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Like you, I am a huge fan of magic pendants. I rarely wear them long myself but the I love the versatility of being able to wear it at different lengths. Congrats on your beautiful collection of magic pendants.


----------



## eternallove4bag

ggnyc said:


> Love everything about this pic. I'm really curious about the between the finger rings. They are so so gorgeous but how the bloody hell do they stay on?! lol


Thank you so much! Hahaha omg you said the very same thing I used to wonder myself before I actually got the BTF rings! I thought they would be super uncomfortable to wear and take off not to mention, I was worried if I would have to squeeze my two fingers together to keep the ring from falling … happy to report after owning and wearing the heck of of my 2 BTF rings, they are easy to wear and they stay on just the way they are supposed to on the fingers.


----------



## smile10281

eternallove4bag said:


> Like you, I am a huge fan of magic pendants. I rarely wear them long myself but the I love the versatility of being able to wear it at different lengths. Congrats on your beautiful collection of magic pendants.


Thank you!!!  I totally agree about the versatility of these pieces. Seems to be a general theme with VCA, much to the chagrin of my wallet.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Hahaha omg you said the very same thing I used to wonder myself before I actually got the BTF rings! I thought they would be super uncomfortable to wear and take off not to mention, I was worried if I would have to squeeze my two fingers together to keep the ring from falling … happy to report after owning and wearing the heck of of my 2 BTF rings, they are easy to wear and they stay on just the way they are supposed to on the fingers.


Totally agree with you!  So easy to wear and they don't come off!

@ggnyc  For what it's worth, I wear my rings very loose as I hate the "sausage fingers" look.  I prefer the "my fingers are so skinny, my rings are too big" look.  I'm probably on the extreme side of how loose I wear rings in that if I really tried hard to flick a ring off my finger, it will definitely fly off.  That said, with the BTF rings, because they are BTF, they actually never even come close to coming off.  A pleasant surprise for me really.  They are also very comfy too. I would definitely recommend them!


----------



## ggnyc

BigAkoya said:


> Totally agree with you!  So easy to wear and they don't come off!
> 
> @ggnyc  For what it's worth, I wear my rings very loose as I hate the "sausage fingers" look.  I prefer the "my fingers are so skinny, my rings are too big" look.  I'm probably on the extreme side of how loose I wear rings in that if I really tried hard to flick a ring off my finger, it will definitely fly off.  That said, with the BTF rings, because they are BTF, they actually never even come close to coming off.  A pleasant surprise for me really.  They are also very comfy too. I would definitely recommend them!





eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Hahaha omg you said the very same thing I used to wonder myself before I actually got the BTF rings! I thought they would be super uncomfortable to wear and take off not to mention, I was worried if I would have to squeeze my two fingers together to keep the ring from falling … happy to report after owning and wearing the heck of of my 2 BTF rings, they are easy to wear and they stay on just the way they are supposed to on the fingers.


Aaaaaand adds to ever lengthening wishlist. They are such amazing statement pieces.


----------



## Rami00

I paired it with a simple tennis bracelet, and no more bling was needed.


----------



## BigAkoya

Rami00 said:


> I paired it with a simple tennis bracelet, and no more bling was needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178507


This is beautiful, and it looks great on you!  I totally love this ring!


----------



## Dode99

Wearing my WG vintage Alhambra ring (my latest purchase).


----------



## Rami00

BigAkoya said:


> This is beautiful, and it looks great on you!  I totally love this ring!


Thank you so much. I wanted a btf ring from VCA and almost tried all of them - went to Vendôme Paris boutique, SA insisted to try it on. So glad I did, as soon I wore it - game over   Trying is so much fun but also dangerous territory at the same time lol


----------



## glamourbag

Rami00 said:


> I paired it with a simple tennis bracelet, and no more bling was needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178507


Yes x 1000%!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dode99 said:


> Wearing my WG vintage Alhambra ring (my latest purchase).
> 
> View attachment 5178524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178526


Sometimes the most simple pieces are the most elegant! This ring sums that up!


----------



## 4LV

my fun day with my new bracelet


----------



## 4LV

Believe it not, the bracelet is bright than my lotus ring. Could be that the diamonds are larger. I am very happy with it. Here big thanks to Nortorious Pink for the introduction of serpenti bracelet.


----------



## BigAkoya

4LV said:


> View attachment 5179002
> 
> my fun day with my new bracelet


This looks beautiful together!  I was just thinking about this on the "other brands" thread... kind of a Garden of Eden Snake & Flower theme.  I love it together.  Both your bracelet and ring are beautiful!  Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## lynne_ross

4LV said:


> View attachment 5179002
> 
> my fun day with my new bracelet


I love this combination! Thanks for the picture! I have been wondering lately if I should get the snake to go with my lotus instead of the perlee.


----------



## Rami00

4LV said:


> Believe it not, the bracelet is bright than my lotus ring. Could be that the diamonds are larger. I am very happy with it. Here big thanks to Nortorious Pink for the introduction of serpenti bracelet.


So beautiful together! I know what you mean, the diamonds are much bigger on serpenti pavé than Cartier and VCA ...that's what my SA mentioned when I said how blingy it looked.


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> I love this combination! Thanks for the picture! I have been wondering lately if I should get the snake to go with my lotus instead of the perlee.


Lynne be my twin and get the serpenti  You would love it.
I am gonna get perlee around my birthday during January, you could be my twin again


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> Lynne be my twin and get the serpenti  You would love it.
> I am gonna get perlee around my birthday during January, you could be my twin again


Haha! I have the perlee in yg. I have been considering the perlee in wg as well to go with lotus.  Then was thinking serpendi in rg later once I focus on rg pieces. But now I am all messed up. 
Which bracelets do you wear with noeud?


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! I have the perlee in yg. I have been considering the perlee in wg as well to go with lotus.  Then was thinking serpendi in rg later once I focus on rg pieces. But now I am all messed up.
> Which bracelets do you wear with noeud?


I wear my tennis bracelet with it, I try to keep everything very toned down. I feel like serpenti or even perlee would overwhelm the whole look - maybe I am thinking it too much.

Perlee clover is a beautiful bracelet no doubt, but would you really want to repeat it in different metal?


----------



## Notorious Pink

4LV said:


> View attachment 5179002
> 
> my fun day with my new bracelet





4LV said:


> Believe it not, the bracelet is bright than my lotus ring. Could be that the diamonds are larger. I am very happy with it. Here big thanks to Nortorious Pink for the introduction of serpenti bracelet.



oh yay!!!! I’m thrilled to enable- it looks faaabulous on you!!!


----------



## 4LV

Notorious Pink said:


> oh yay!!!! I’m thrilled to enable- it looks faaabulous on you!!!


Thank you! I have never thought about that before your pictures in the other thread.


----------



## 4LV

BigAkoya said:


> This looks beautiful together!  I was just thinking about this on the "other brands" thread... kind of a Garden of Eden Snake & Flower theme.  I love it together.  Both your bracelet and ring are beautiful!  Thank you for sharing this.





lynne_ross said:


> I love this combination! Thanks for the picture! I have been wondering lately if I should get the snake to go with my lotus instead of the perlee.





Rami00 said:


> So beautiful together! I know what you mean, the diamonds are much bigger on serpenti pavé than Cartier and VCA ...that's what my SA mentioned when I said how blingy it looked.


Thanks for everyone’s kind words. I highly recommend the serpenti bracelet. I used to want a single row pearlee in rg but now thinking I might get the rose gold serpenti instead.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> I wear my tennis bracelet with it, I try to keep everything very toned down. I feel like serpenti or even perlee would overwhelm the whole look - maybe I am thinking it too much.
> 
> Perlee clover is a beautiful bracelet no doubt, but would you really want to repeat it in different metal?


That is how much I love it that I want two!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> I paired it with a simple tennis bracelet, and no more bling was needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178507


Came back to look at this ring. I still love it!


----------



## BigAkoya

Rami00 said:


> I wear my tennis bracelet with it, I try to keep everything very toned down. I feel like serpenti or even perlee would overwhelm the whole look - maybe I am thinking it too much.
> 
> Perlee clover is a beautiful bracelet no doubt, but would you really want to repeat it in different metal?


I agree with you.  Noeud, while a large ring, is very airy and whimsical.  Perlee bangles have a lot of metal and are wide, and I think will take away the lightweight effect and in a way cheapen the look of the ring.  Don't get me wrong, I love the Perlee Clover, but that bangle has a lot of metal to it and would work better with the Lotus ring in my opinion as Lotus also has a lot of metal.

If a person wanted more bling on the wrist with Noeud, for me, a better option would be a second tennis bracelet to keep with the airy and light theme.  The two tennis bracelets then would also look like two ribbons, similar to your ring.

Your ring is truly stunning.  Beautiful on you.  I can see it with your tennis bracelet, just perfect.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> That is how much I love it that I want two!


I think the Clover is perfect with your Lotus!  Pile it on as Lotus is a thick ring, so it works.  That's my opinion.


----------



## eternallove4bag

4LV said:


> View attachment 5179002
> 
> my fun day with my new bracelet


What a lovely combination! The serpenti bracelet really gives you the biggest bang for your buck in terms of carats and price. I love how the diamonds shine a little brighter. It reminds me of Tiffany diamond pieces.


----------



## eternallove4bag

The GMOP magic earrings have become my favorite ‘go-to’ earrings these days. Happy new week everyone!


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> That is how much I love it that I want two!


I am so glad to hear that. Can’t wait to get one


----------



## BigAkoya

4LV said:


> View attachment 5179002
> 
> my fun day with my new bracelet


By chance, is there a large size?  The bracelet looks substantial and beautifal on you.  However, on the Bvlgari website, the bracelet looks super dainty and tiny on the model. 

Is this the one you have?  It is so different on her.  Is there a large version? The only other version I see is the double wrap I like too.  

Serpenti White gold Bracelet 351844 | Bvlgari (bulgari.com)


----------



## Rami00

I don’t think there is a larger version. I am wearing the same one as hers.


----------



## 4LV

BigAkoya said:


> By chance, is there a large size?  The bracelet looks substantial and beautifal on you.  However, on the Bvlgari website, the bracelet looks super dainty and tiny on the model.
> 
> Is this the one you have?  It is so different on her.  Is there a large version? The only other version I see is the double wrap I like too.
> 
> Serpenti White gold Bracelet 351844 | Bvlgari (bulgari.com)
> 
> View attachment 5179273


The bracelet comes in small, medium and large. But that is in circumference difference. I have it in small, it looks big as my wrist is small. Maybe you could special order it in bigger diamonds? Haha


----------



## 4LV

Rami00 said:


> I don’t think there is a larger version. I am wearing the same one as hers.
> 
> View attachment 5179336


Yours is beautiful! I might get a rose gold one too as I love that it glows softly


----------



## Rami00

4LV said:


> Yours is beautiful! I might get a rose gold one too as I love that it glows softly


Thank you. Picking the metal color was such a tedious process for me. Their rose gold is really beautiful - get it!


----------



## Cool Breeze

4LV said:


> The bracelet comes in small, medium and large. But that is in circumference difference. I have it in small, it looks big as my wrist is small. Maybe you could special order it in bigger diamonds? Haha


Just wanted to chime in that as the size goes up so does the diamond count and carat weight.  Cheers!


----------



## 4LV

Cool Breeze said:


> Just wanted to chime in that as the size goes up so does the diamond count and carat weight.  Cheers!


True, but that is diamonds total weight, it does not mean that diamonds are bigger, just more numbers due to the extra length. When I was trying on different sizes, it did not appear to me that larger size has bigger impact than the small size. HTHs


----------



## park56

chiaoapple said:


> Clipped the very large YG frivole pendant to the MOP 10 motif, and paired with frivole 7 flowers bracelet!
> View attachment 5176747


I LOVE this - so creative and so fresh!


----------



## Happyish

cindy05 said:


> Happy weekend! Wore my 6 motif out to brunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171957


What a pretty look! Everything is pretty.


----------



## Happyish

Rami00 said:


> I paired it with a simple tennis bracelet, and no more bling was needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178507


I love this ring. It's so elegant and feminine . . . and you're right, very little else is needed with this.


----------



## Rami00

Happyish said:


> I love this ring. It's so elegant and feminine . . . and you're right, very little else is needed with this.


Thank you


----------



## sarah7487

I think I am in love with this lipstick red! ❤️


----------



## A bottle of Red

sarah7487 said:


> I think I am in love with this lipstick red! ❤


Didn't think i like carnelian but omg wow!


----------



## chiaoapple

sarah7487 said:


> I think I am in love with this lipstick red! ❤️


Wow you found a real red one? That’s amazing — my problem with carnelian was always that it seemed too dark.
Hope you get it!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Hello!! Alhambra wg and diamond ear studs.


----------



## sarah7487

yes I am so elated to have found a true red carnelian, such a keeper! 




chiaoapple said:


> Wow you found a real red one? That’s amazing — my problem with carnelian was always that it seemed too dark.
> Hope you get it!


----------



## floridamama

sarah7487 said:


> I think I am in love with this lipstick red! ❤


Lucky you! My boutique’s collection was quite orange/brown.


----------



## sarah7487

Ahh, yes I was keeping my fingers crossed! Hoping the next restock will have more True Red! 



floridamama said:


> Lucky you! My boutique’s collection was quite orange/brown.


----------



## EpiFanatic

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello!! Alhambra wg and diamond ear studs.
> 
> View attachment 5180933


They are small but mighty!  Love them. They look fabulous on you!


----------



## ceedoan

smile10281 said:


> I am loving the single motif magic Alhambra long necklace; since posting about the GMOP, I’ve acquired the WMOP and guilloche. Coincidentally, I’ve worn the WMOP almost every day this week. I find this style so easy to wear!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



lovely!!! I also have the magic guilloche and love how it can be styled 8 ways, more if you attach a bracelet to it. The magic pendants are SO versatile!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

EpiFanatic said:


> They are small but mighty!  Love them. They look fabulous on you!


Thank you very mich!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Enjoying the beauty of Frivole and Perlee


----------



## hopiko

eternallove4bag said:


> Enjoying the beauty of Frivole and Perlee
> View attachment 5183014


Perfection!  LOVE everything!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> Perfection!  LOVE everything!!!


Thank you so much! Btw, many congrats on your RG guilloche and carnelian 20 motif. Absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## hers4eva

@AuthenticLux 
*Could you please share if you have your beautiful vintage clover necklace 
in your picture on the long or short setting?*
Thank you so much 




AuthenticLux said:


> View attachment 4301906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to a reunion luncheon❤


----------



## nicole0612

What to do with a 10 motif + 2 pendants when I don’t usually wear single pendants? I strung them together, hoping for the effect of the long 11/16 motif magic necklace, doubled up. I have some turquoise bracelets to add in as well, but I wish I was more creative.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> What to do with a 10 motif + 2 pendants when I don’t usually wear single pendants? I strung them together, hoping for the effect of the long 11/16 motif magic necklace, doubled up. I have some turquoise bracelets to add in as well, but I wish I was more creative.


Oooh oooh oooh... this one is easy for me!  I hope I can help.

Plan A:  My philosophy is if I don't wear something, I will sell it, no matter how rare or hard-to-find the piece is.  I know, sell turquoise?!  Big Akoya is speaking heresy!  But stay with me please.  
If I am not using something, it's a total waste.  Plus, by keeping things, it creates a false economy.  It looks like there is all this bling to wear, but it's not true as there are pieces that are just never worn.  I prefer to free up that space and buy bling I will wear.  I don't wear 10 motifs or pendants either.  For me, they are very hard to wear as my tops are mainly scoop necks/ballet necks.  I think 10 motifs and pendants look best on an open neck, Vneck, or collared blouse.  I prefer longer necklaces; that's just me.  That said, if I had those pieces, I would sell them.  Turquoise is in demand now; but trends change, and turquoise may not be in such demand in the future.  Part of the allure & demand of VCA turquoise is its rarity and that you can longer get the piece.  Turquoise itself is not a very popular stone as it can be hard to match with clothing.  There was a time when amethyst was THE stone.  It was rare, but then another source was found in Brazil, and the price & allure of amethyst crashed.  The more likely scenario is VCA will find another turquoise mine (it's bound to happen), and if VCA produces turquoise again, the resell value of turquoise pieces will crash from what it is today.  I would strike while the iron is hot and sell!  You will make great money from your sale.  I would then take those funds and get a 16 motif! No doubt in my mind that is what I would do!   I love turquoise, and if VCA were to offer me a WG turquoise 10 motif now at store retail price of only say, $8K, I would turn it down as I simply do not wear 10 motifs.  To keep a piece because it is rare or a high-demand piece is not a good reason for me.

Plan B:  If mentally you can't part with your pieces... on your turquoise, you could attempt to make a long necklace.  You could string your turquoise 10 motif and 5 motif together to make a 24".  However, now you have the dreaded second clasp showing.  What to do? A very wise person showed me how to use animal clips to hide the clasps!   You now have two clasps, so what I would do is position one clasp near the back of your neck.  For the second clasp, I would add an animal clip to cover it (like I do my panda swinging on the side of my 20 motif).  Hmm... what clip would I buy to make it pop?  I like the dove or the dog to go with turquoise.  The downside to this is 24" is not very long. Depending on your torso and how boobie you are, it may land in no-man's land and not be a great look.  Meaning... it may land on top of your boobies (ugh), or it may land slightly past your boobies and make the chain look like it's falling off a cliff (double ugh).  Play with it and see how it looks.

On the 16 motif... I love the 16 motif!  I tried it on last time I was at NYC.  I tried it on to look at WG with GMOP as I wanted to see how a WG GMOP combo would look for a 20 motif.  Well, I am now in love with the 16 motif.  It's so light and airy and those mixed motifs look great and pop. I'm not sure which 16 motif combo you are considering, but that 16 motif is so beautiful to me.  And it's so 1920s flapper!  It's the 2020s... let the long necklaces swing!

I hope that was helpful to give you some ideas.


----------



## mmiller769

nicole0612 said:


> What to do with a 10 motif + 2 pendants when I don’t usually wear single pendants? I strung them together, hoping for the effect of the long 11/16 motif magic necklace, doubled up. I have some turquoise bracelets to add in as well, but I wish I was more creative.



What a fun going out look!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Oooh oooh oooh... this one is easy for me!  I hope I can help.
> 
> Plan A:  My philosophy is if I don't wear something, I will sell it, no matter how rare or hard-to-find the piece is.  I know, sell turquoise?!  Big Akoya is speaking heresy!  But stay with me please.
> If I am not using something, it's a total waste.  Plus, by keeping things, it creates a false economy.  It looks like there is all this bling to wear, but it's not true as there are pieces that are just never worn.  I prefer to free up that space and buy bling I will wear.  I don't wear 10 motifs or pendants either.  For me, they are very hard to wear as my tops are mainly scoop necks/ballet necks.  I think 10 motifs and pendants look best on an open neck, Vneck, or collared blouse.  I prefer longer necklaces; that's just me.  That said, if I had those pieces, I would sell them.  Turquoise is in demand now; but trends change, and turquoise may not be in such demand in the future.  Part of the allure & demand of VCA turquoise is its rarity and that you can longer get the piece.  Turquoise itself is not a very popular stone as it can be hard to match with clothing.  There was a time when amethyst was THE stone.  It was rare, but then another source was found in Brazil, and the price & allure of amethyst crashed.  The more likely scenario is VCA will find another turquoise mine (it's bound to happen), and if VCA produces turquoise again, the resell value of turquoise pieces will crash from what it is today.  I would strike while the iron is hot and sell!  You will make great money from your sale.  I would then take those funds and get a 16 motif! No doubt in my mind that is what I would do!   I love turquoise, and if VCA were to offer me a WG turquoise 10 motif now at store retail price of only say, $8K, I would turn it down as I simply do not wear 10 motifs.  To keep a piece because it is rare or a high-demand piece is not a good reason for me.
> 
> Plan B:  If mentally you can't part with your pieces... on your turquoise, you could attempt to make a long necklace.  You could string your turquoise 10 motif and 5 motif together to make a 24".  However, now you have the dreaded second clasp showing.  What to do? A very wise person showed me how to use animal clips to hide the clasps!   You now have two clasps, so what I would do is position one clasp near the back of your neck.  For the second clasp, I would add an animal clip to cover it (like I do my panda swinging on the side of my 20 motif).  Hmm... what clip would I buy to make it pop?  I like the dove or the dog to go with turquoise.  The downside to this is 24" is not very long. Depending on your torso and how boobie you are, it may land in no-man's land and not be a great look.  Meaning... it may land on top of your boobies (ugh), or it may land slightly past your boobies and make the chain look like it's falling off a cliff (double ugh).  Play with it and see how it looks.
> 
> On the 16 motif... I love the 16 motif!  I tried it on last time I was at NYC.  I tried it on to look at WG with GMOP as I wanted to see how a WG GMOP combo would look for a 20 motif.  Well, I am now in love with the 16 motif.  It's so light and airy and those mixed motifs look great and pop. I'm not sure which 16 motif combo you are considering, but that 16 motif is so beautiful to me.  And it's so 1920s flapper!  It's the 2020s... let the long necklaces swing!
> 
> I hope that was helpful to give you some ideas.



So much to think about; thank you!

I only recently purchased the 10 motif (last month?), and paid resale prices. Likely best to just enjoy it. Unfortunately, I was just starting my career when VCA discontinued turquoise vintage alhambra offerings from the boutique.

Turquoise is actually my favorite VCA stone since bright blues, bright greens and purples are the most flattering colors on me (and I do not own any Chrysoprase or Dubai LE purple). I should have mentioned (though this is my first time wearing it), that my intention was always to wear the 10 motif with the bracelets attached as a longer necklace; I was mostly just goofing around by adding the 2 turquoise pendants, because it’s a really silly idea, but it actually looks fun when worn all strung together.

If I purchased the 11 motif or 16 motif, I would probably need to do a special order for the stone of choice (I’ve never really considered it), nothing wild, probably onyx since there is already so much going on with the different sized motifs.


----------



## nicole0612

mmiller769 said:


> What a fun going out look!


Thanks! I was going for fun and lighthearted!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> So much to think about; thank you!
> 
> I only recently purchased the 10 motif (last month?), and paid resale prices. Likely best to just enjoy it. Unfortunately, I was just starting my career when VCA discontinued turquoise vintage alhambra offerings from the boutique.
> 
> Turquoise is actually my favorite VCA stone since bright blues, bright greens and purples are the most flattering colors on me (and I do not own any Chrysoprase or Dubai LE purple). I should have mentioned (though this is my first time wearing it), that my intention was always to wear the 10 motif with the bracelets attached as a longer necklace; I was mostly just goofing around by adding the 2 turquoise pendants, because it’s a really silly idea, but it actually looks fun when worn all strung together.
> 
> If I purchased the 11 motif or 16 motif, I would probably need to do a special order for the stone of choice (I’ve never really considered it), nothing wild, probably onyx since there is already so much going on with the different sized motifs.


Since you recently purchased this, and you love turquoise, one last idea.  This might sound insane, but it could work. 
How about if you find another turquoise bracelet?  You would then have another 7.5", and you could make a 31.5" necklace which is a good length.  But ooh... now you have three clasps to deal with.  What to do?  
You could buy two of the same Rose de Noel clips, I like MOP, and then it would look like two "flowers" floating on your necklace, lilke a Hawaiian lei.  That might make a nice look.  Or, if might be too over the top.  I think you get the idea though, the clasps could be hidden with clips.  It would look like the Lucky Spring long necklace.    

So much to think about as you said which is what makes VCA so much fun.


----------



## couturequeen

Perfect amount of sparkle!


----------



## BigAkoya

couturequeen said:


> Perfect amount of sparkle!


They look great on you!  I need to try these on.  I don't see mod shots of this earring often, and on the website, the metal dot in the center makes the earrings look odd.  

On you though, it looks striking, and the metal dot actually adds character to the earrings.  Another piece on my list to try next time I'm at VCA!   Thanks for sharing this mod shot.  It's beautiful on you.


----------



## couturequeen

BigAkoya said:


> They look great on you!  I need to try these on.  I don't see mod shots of this earring often, and on the website, the metal dot in the center makes the earrings look odd.
> 
> On you though, it looks striking, and the metal dot actually adds character to the earrings.  Another piece on my list to try next time I'm at VCA!   Thanks for sharing this mod shot.  It's beautiful on you.


My hesitancy for this piece (and other pave vintage Alhambra) was in the diamond placement. I returned the necklace because I found it distracting at eye level, but I can’t see it when I wear the earrings!  It’s just all diamond sparkle. Another plus … they’ve been great “trainers” for getting my DH to appreciate bling everyday.


----------



## Purrsey

I only own one VCA and no intention to add more (for now haa).
I get many compliments  on this (whenever I go to spa, manicure, etc. And usually from those who don't know VCA).


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Since you recently purchased this, and you love turquoise, one last idea.  This might sound insane, but it could work.
> How about if you find another turquoise bracelet?  You would then have another 7.5", and you could make a 31.5" necklace which is a good length.  But ooh... now you have three clasps to deal with.  What to do?
> You could buy two of the same Rose de Noel clips, I like MOP, and then it would look like two "flowers" floating on your necklace, lilke a Hawaiian lei.  That might make a nice look.  Or, if might be too over the top.  I think you get the idea though, the clasps could be hidden with clips.  It would look like the Lucky Spring long necklace.
> 
> So much to think about as you said which is what makes VCA so much fun.



I like this idea (I have 3 turquoise bracelets)!


----------



## nicole0612

couturequeen said:


> Perfect amount of sparkle!


These are so beautiful on you! So feminine with your floral blouse.


----------



## LucyMadrid

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello!! Alhambra wg and diamond ear studs.
> 
> View attachment 5180933


Thank you very much for your likes. I must say that these sweet Alhambra studs are most comfortable, so that even at night, I forgot to take them off and sleep with the studs in my ears! I wear them every day.


----------



## Fashion412

Purrsey said:


> I only own one VCA and no intention to add more (for now haa).
> I get many compliments  on this (whenever I go to spa, manicure, etc. And usually from those who don't know VCA).
> 
> View attachment 5185421


Love your bracelet and nails (and Chanel flats - I'm actually considering buying these soon!)


----------



## eternallove4bag

In love with grey. My GMOP magic earrings and pendant have fast become part of my daily wear.


----------



## 911snowball

Gorgeous combination Eternal!  Which H shawl is this?  Love the warm edge color- picks up on the GMOP/rg perfectly!


----------



## eternallove4bag

911snowball said:


> Gorgeous combination Eternal!  Which H shawl is this?  Love the warm edge color- picks up on the GMOP/rg perfectly!


Thank you so much! It’s La Cite Cavaliere.


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you!  Need to find this one!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> In love with grey. My GMOP magic earrings and pendant have fast become part of my daily wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186909


No one coordinates like you . Perfect every time.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Went to live Erev Rosh Hashonah services last night. Decided to break out the Bouton D'Or necklace.
It was so pretty.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, aside from one other piece you own (and, you know what it is!), I think this is my favorite!  You look wonderful!


----------



## glamourbag

etoupebirkin said:


> Went to live Erev Rosh Hashonah services last night. Decided to break out the Bouton D'Or necklace.
> It was so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5187076


That makes such an elegant statement! Beautiful


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> No one coordinates like you . Perfect every time.


Aww thank you always


----------



## eternallove4bag

etoupebirkin said:


> Went to live Erev Rosh Hashonah services last night. Decided to break out the Bouton D'Or necklace.
> It was so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5187076


Love it! I have become enamored with the Bouton ring these days. Unfortunately, so hard to find real life pictures of the line so thank you for posting this.


----------



## floridamama

etoupebirkin said:


> Went to live Erev Rosh Hashonah services last night. Decided to break out the Bouton D'Or necklace.
> It was so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5187076


Wow! Just beautiful!!


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> Went to live Erev Rosh Hashonah services last night. Decided to break out the Bouton D'Or necklace.
> It was so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5187076


This is such a gorgeous necklace. The design speaks to heritage pieces, and it would be right at home on the pages of any fine jewelry book.


----------



## 911snowball

etoupebirkin, thank you for treating us to such a magnificent picture. This necklace is so beautiful and the color of your blouse frames it to perfection. Wow, can't stop staring.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thanks everyone. It was nice to dress up a bit. I mostly hang out in workout leggings and jeans with little or no jewelry. I'll post a picture tomorrow of the other pieces I wore — a Verdura Lapis and Turquoise Candy Ring, a custom Verdura Curb Link bracelet and sapphire earrings along with my tri-color (cobalt clemence, turquoise swift, and bleu orage ostrich) 32cm Kelly.


----------



## say brooke

eternallove4bag said:


> In love with grey. My GMOP magic earrings and pendant have fast become part of my daily wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186909


----------



## say brooke

Gorgeous! Are you happy with your single row perlee bracelet? I'm thinking of getting one too so just wanted your input. Thanks


----------



## eternallove4bag

say brooke said:


> Gorgeous! Are you happy with your single row perlee bracelet? I'm thinking of getting one too so just wanted your input. Thanks


Thank you. I absolutely love my single row perlee bracelet. I have been pairing it with my perlee D’or bracelet I love how easy it is to wear.


----------



## LucyMadrid

eternallove4bag said:


> In love with grey. My GMOP magic earrings and pendant have fast become part of my daily wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186909


Beautiful! I love grey too. Perfect combination.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's a picture of the rest of the jewelry and my Kelly. My jewelry got noticed and oohed and ahhed over.

I really wanted the Bouton D'Or to be the star of the show. I bought the Verdura Lapis/Turquoise Candy Ring at the same time as the necklace. The curb link is custom because it is the same size as the double wrap, but it's a single wrap. It's a perfect everyday bracelet--very comfortable and easy to wear. The sapphire studs I found on TRR.

I bought the Bouton D'Or in 2018 when it first came out and I believe I got the last necklace in the US at the time.Since Persian and Sleeping Beauty Turquoise mines are tapped out and the best Lapis comes from Afghanistan.... I figured that VCA would have serious supply chain issues for the foreseeable future. Plus, I love the combination of blues.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's a picture of the rest of the jewelry and my Kelly. My jewelry got noticed and oohed and ahhed over.
> 
> I really wanted the Bouton D'Or to be the star of the show. I bought the Verdura Lapis/Turquoise Candy Ring at the same time as the necklace. The curb link is custom because it is the same size as the double wrap, but it's a single wrap. It's a perfect everyday bracelet--very comfortable and easy to wear. The sapphire studs I found on TRR.
> 
> I bought the Bouton D'Or in 2018 when it first came out and I believe I got the last necklace in the US at the time.Since Persian Sleeping Beauty Turquoise mines are tapped out and the best Lapis comes from Afghanistan.... I figured that VCA would have serious supply chain issues for the foreseeable future. Plus, I love the combination of blues.
> 
> View attachment 5187640


Beautiful pieces!  Necklace is gorgeous, and I also love the Candy Ring.  All your pieces go great together!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Everything looks so pretty together, EB!  Twins on the Candy ring.  It was my first piece of Verdura


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Everything looks so pretty together, EB!  Twins on the Candy ring.  It was my first piece of Verdura


We have identical taste!!!


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> Went to live Erev Rosh Hashonah services last night. Decided to break out the Bouton D'Or necklace.
> It was so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5187076


Awww EB, your hair got so long. You look amazing   L’Shanah Tovah u’Metukah


----------



## HADASSA

eternallove4bag said:


> In love with grey. My GMOP magic earrings and pendant have fast become part of my daily wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186909


Always so well coordinated


----------



## lisawhit

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's a picture of the rest of the jewelry and my Kelly. My jewelry got noticed and oohed and ahhed over.
> 
> I really wanted the Bouton D'Or to be the star of the show. I bought the Verdura Lapis/Turquoise Candy Ring at the same time as the necklace. The curb link is custom because it is the same size as the double wrap, but it's a single wrap. It's a perfect everyday bracelet--very comfortable and easy to wear. The sapphire studs I found on TRR.
> 
> I bought the Bouton D'Or in 2018 when it first came out and I believe I got the last necklace in the US at the time.Since Persian and Sleeping Beauty Turquoise mines are tapped out and the best Lapis comes from Afghanistan.... I figured that VCA would have serious supply chain issues for the foreseeable future. Plus, I love the combination of blues.
> 
> View attachment 5187640



LOVE LOVE LOVE EVERYTHING


----------



## eternallove4bag

LucyMadrid said:


> Beautiful! I love grey too. Perfect combination.


Thank you so much! Grey is the perfect neutral.


----------



## eternallove4bag

HADASSA said:


> Always so well coordinated


Thank you so much! Hehe I find coordinating outfits super soothing


----------



## eternallove4bag

For all the people who love to coordinate their outfits and accessories…on another note, I am loving my perlee D’or bracelet. For a thin bracelet, it sure packs a punch!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> For all the people who love to coordinate their outfits and accessories…on another note, I am loving my perlee D’or bracelet. For a thin bracelet, it sure packs a punch!
> View attachment 5187988


I couldn't agree with you more! The D'or is so underrated but it does nothing but elevate any bangle it is paired with. You exhibit this fabulously


----------



## HADASSA

eternallove4bag said:


> For all the people who love to coordinate their outfits and accessories…on another note, I am loving my perlee D’or bracelet. For a thin bracelet, it sure packs a punch!
> View attachment 5187988


@eternallove4bag, how does the weight of the Perle d’Or compare to the Signature? I really like how the Perle D’Or complements the PC without overpowering it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> I couldn't agree with you more! The D'or is so underrated but it does nothing but elevate any bangle it is paired with. You exhibit this fabulously


Thank you so much … I have to say I never thought I would love the perlee D’or bracelet so much so as to wear it everyday but that’s what I have been doing. I either pair it up with my perlee clover or the single row or the signature bracelets individually.


----------



## eternallove4bag

HADASSA said:


> @eternallove4bag, how does the weight of the Perle d’Or compare to the Signature? I really like how the Perle D’Or complements the PC without overpowering it.


Me too! It just accentuates the beauty of the PC bracelet. So, I actually went in and put both bracelets in each hand to gauge their weight and surprise surprise, they are pretty close. In fact, the D’or bracelet seems to me a little heavier if that’s even possible!


----------



## jp824

sarah7487 said:


> I think I am in love with this lipstick red! ❤





sarah7487 said:


> I think I am in love with this lipstick red! ❤


wow, this is a nice red!


----------



## jp824

eternallove4bag said:


> Enjoying the beauty of Frivole and Perlee
> View attachment 5183014


This is beautiful!  Love how your frivole complements your perlee.


----------



## jp824

eternallove4bag said:


> For all the people who love to coordinate their outfits and accessories…on another note, I am loving my perlee D’or bracelet. For a thin bracelet, it sure packs a punch!
> View attachment 5187988


Love looking at your pics for inspiration!  You coordinate everything so well!


----------



## jp824

Attended a garden theme family wedding over the weekend.


----------



## say brooke

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you. I absolutely love my single row perlee bracelet. I have been pairing it with my perlee D’or bracelet I love how easy it is to wear.


Thanks! I bought mine today and am loving it.


----------



## Lien

say brooke said:


> Thanks! I bought mine today and am loving it.



You and @eternallove4bag make my craving for the 1-row pave Perlee bracelet WORSE!!  Sooooobbbb!!  lol


----------



## HADASSA

eternallove4bag said:


> Me too! It just accentuates the beauty of the PC bracelet. So, I actually went in and put both bracelets in each hand to gauge their weight and surprise surprise, they are pretty close. In fact, the D’or bracelet seems to me a little heavier if that’s even possible!


Thank you for entertaining my request. I always wondered how light/heavy the Perle d’Or is - glad to know it’s just as heavy Are the balls solid or hollow?  I did find the Signature pretty light compared to my LOVE.


----------



## say brooke

This baby came home with me today. A gift from me to me! Wearing with RG Perlee clover until my order of  WG comes. Hoping soon!


----------



## lisawhit

eternallove4bag said:


> For all the people who love to coordinate their outfits and accessories…on another note, I am loving my perlee D’or bracelet. For a thin bracelet, it sure packs a punch!
> View attachment 5187988


I agree


----------



## chiaoapple

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's a picture of the rest of the jewelry and my Kelly. My jewelry got noticed and oohed and ahhed over.
> 
> I really wanted the Bouton D'Or to be the star of the show. I bought the Verdura Lapis/Turquoise Candy Ring at the same time as the necklace. The curb link is custom because it is the same size as the double wrap, but it's a single wrap. It's a perfect everyday bracelet--very comfortable and easy to wear. The sapphire studs I found on TRR.
> 
> I bought the Bouton D'Or in 2018 when it first came out and I believe I got the last necklace in the US at the time.Since Persian and Sleeping Beauty Turquoise mines are tapped out and the best Lapis comes from Afghanistan.... I figured that VCA would have serious supply chain issues for the foreseeable future. Plus, I love the combination of blues.
> 
> View attachment 5187640


Everything here is a dream! I have been admiring the Bouton D’Or necklaces for so long, so great to see you with the amazing Lapis version.


----------



## 911snowball

beautiful bracelet say brooke!  I would love to see it paired with your WG clover when it arrives. Just thinking how these pieces can also be worn with that incredible necklace you have that I have been  looking at repeatedly at my boutique..it continues to call my name!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pared down stack for moving day! My Alhambra with new tennis bracelet I got myself as a little bday gift.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jp824 said:


> This is beautiful!  Love how your frivole complements your perlee.



Thank you so much! That’s why I love VCA pieces so much. Everything goes so well together without even being matchy matchy.



jp824 said:


> Love looking at your pics for inspiration!  You coordinate everything so well!


You are very kind! Thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

jp824 said:


> Attended a garden theme family wedding over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5188191


Perfect pairings! I am so in love with guilloche and am really hoping VCA does an all RG 5 motif one day. Till then I live vicariously through everyone who posts pictures of their beautiful guilloche pieces including you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

say brooke said:


> Thanks! I bought mine today and am loving it.


Yay! It’s one of those pieces that you don’t realize you will love this much till you actually cave in and get it. It’s a staple in my collection honestly. Many congrats to you on getting yours.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> You and @eternallove4bag make my craving for the 1-row pave Perlee bracelet WORSE!!  Sooooobbbb!!  lol


Hehe join us It’s such an understated elegant piece and those diamonds sparkle so beautifully. I resisted getting one for the longest time and even made a list with the pros and cons of adding that piece because I was afraid of paying too much for a simple diamond bracelet. I was so wrong! The cost per wear went down super fast on this bracelet


----------



## eternallove4bag

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for entertaining my request. I always wondered how light/heavy the Perle d’Or is - glad to know it’s just as heavy Are the balls solid or hollow?  I did find the Signature pretty light compared to my LOVE.


I feel it quite heavy so am assuming it’s solid? And anyone who owns this please correct me if I am wrong but I was pleasantly surprised by how substantial the bracelet is despite being so thin.


----------



## eternallove4bag

say brooke said:


> This baby came home with me today. A gift from me to me! Wearing with RG Perlee clover until my order of  WG comes. Hoping soon!


Those are the best kinda gifts  Gosh is it crazy that I own this and still my eyes are going all gooey ga-ga over your beautiful new bracelet? Beautiful pairings and many congrats on this lovely addition.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lisawhit said:


> I agree


Love your beautiful stack. I am so happy we are sisters on the perlee D’or bracelet.


----------



## hopiko

911snowball said:


> beautiful bracelet say brooke!  I would love to see it paired with your WG clover when it arrives. Just thinking how these pieces can also be worn with that incredible necklace you have that I have been  looking at repeatedly at my boutique..it continues to call my name!


Hi 911snowball!  Here is a picture of them stacked.  (I have pictures with a couple of other WG pieces if interest...LMK!)  I love the single row perlee!  It is so simple yet adds so much!

@say brooke, congrats!  You will love it even more with the clover!


----------



## BigAkoya

hopiko said:


> Hi 911snowball!  Here is a picture of them stacked.  (I have pictures with a couple of other WG pieces if interest...LMK!)  I love the single row perlee!  It is so simple yet adds so much!
> 
> @say brooke, congrats!  You will love it even more with the clover!


This looks beautiful together!  I'm a white metal fan (platinum or WG).  I plan to get the Clover bracelet once inventory comes back, hopefully end of this year.  Then, I can decide on a size.  Your stack is gorgeous!  

Also, I would love to see your WG pieces!  All of them please if you're not shy.   I am runing out of VCA ideas in WG!  

Gorgeous stack, and I love it in WG...nice and blingy!


----------



## 911snowball

hopiko, THANK YOU!  I love this , I have the WG clover and the new WG thin clover so I am thinking it would go so well with either of them.
I am going back and forth between the single row and the serpenti- who am I kidding as I know I will end up with both eventually but which one to choose first?  That blue bag is a stunner too I might add!


----------



## BigAkoya

911snowball said:


> hopiko, THANK YOU!  I love this , I have the WG clover and the new WG thin clover so I am thinking it would go so well with either of them.
> I am going back and forth between the single row and the serpenti- who am I kidding as I know I will end up with both eventually but which one to choose first?  That blue bag is a stunner too I might add!


Hi!  For what it's worth, I vote WG Single Row.  I think that Single Row between the Clover and Thin Clover will add a nice touch of bling.  The two bangles now have a lot of metal, so I think the Single Row between might be a great look. 

The downside to the Single Row might me too much milgrain beading.  It may be too many "bead rows" and start looking like a bunch of bead bangles as now you have 6 rows of beads.  You can see if it takes away from the clovers and diamond accents as the Clover bangle can look like a lot of metal (unless the metal bangle look is what you want... e.g. stacked with Love).  I think it will look fine though.  Plan B is the three row bangle to give it more diamond bling effect, depending on the look you're going for.

I vote another VCA bangle though... Single Row or Three Row as I think those are prefect matches for your Perlees. The Serpenti has bezeled edges vs. beaded edges, and I see it as a bit more contemporary looking vs. the beaded milgrain which is more classic/old-world.  I think the Serpenti would look great with the Lotus Ring, and I thought you have the Lotus Ring too.

Just my two cents on thoughts here.  I hope this helps with your decision!  Of course it's all preference, and all VCA is gorgeous and you have some very beautiful pieces to play around with!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  For what it's worth, I vote WG Single Row.  I think that Single Row between the Clover and Thin Clover will add a nice touch of bling.  The two bangles now have a lot of metal, so I think the Single Row between might be a great look.
> 
> The downside to the Single Row might me too much milgrain beading.  It may be too many "bead rows" and start looking like a bunch of bead bangles as now you have 6 rows of beads.  You can see if it takes away from the clovers and diamond accents as the Clover bangle can look like a lot of metal (unless the metal bangle look is what you want... e.g. stacked with Love).  I think it will look fine though.  Plan B is the three row bangle to give it more diamond bling effect, depending on the look you're going for.
> 
> I vote another VCA bangle though... Single Row or Three Row as I think those are prefect matches for your Perlees. The Serpenti has bezeled edges vs. beaded edges, and I see it as a bit more contemporary looking vs. the beaded milgrain which is more classic/old-world.  I think the Serpenti would look great with the Lotus Ring, and I thought you have the Lotus Ring too.
> 
> Just my two cents on thoughts here.  I hope this helps with your decision!  Of course it's all preference, and all VCA is gorgeous and you have some very beautiful pieces to play around with!


@BigAkoya @911snowball that is one of my favorite combinations actually (clover, single row and thin clover)! I saved a picture to my phone a while ago and sadly I’m not sure who to credit (please forgive me if it is any of our members or if anyone knows the person) but it looks so lovely. I’m attaching a pic here for reference.


----------



## 911snowball

glamourbag and Big A, I think you just sealed the deal for me- single row it is! 
I  ordered the large fleurettes- a long time  wish list item for me and my SA let me know they have arrived!  Surprised and happy as she had told me it would take until the end of the year.  So, if they have this bracelet at my boutique in my size I will, of course,  need to try it on.... Thank you ladies!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> @BigAkoya @911snowball that is one of my favorite combinations actually (clover, single row and thin clover)! I saved a picture to my phone a while ago and sadly I’m not sure who to credit (please forgive me if it is any of our members or if anyone knows the person) but it looks so lovely. I’m attaching a pic here for reference.
> 
> View attachment 5188773


That looks great!  I like the single row in the middle too to break up all that metal.  Great stack! I also love that it’s matchy matchy Perlee vs. another brand that may not be a perfect match.  

Did you try the 3-row, what were your pros/cons? 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## missie1

hopiko said:


> Hi 911snowball!  Here is a picture of them stacked.  (I have pictures with a couple of other WG pieces if interest...LMK!)  I love the single row perlee!  It is so simple yet adds so much!
> 
> @say brooke, congrats!  You will love it even more with the clover!


You have the absolute best pieces.  This is so beautiful in wg.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> That looks great!  I like the single row in the middle too to break up all that metal.  Great stack! I also love that it’s matchy matchy Perlee vs. another brand that may not be a perfect match.
> 
> Did you try the 3-row, what were your pros/cons?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


No, I never have actually! To be honest it is a piece I dont think of very often (not for lack of liking it - I just forget).


----------



## glamourbag

911snowball said:


> glamourbag and Big A, I think you just sealed the deal for me- single row it is!
> I  ordered the large fleurettes- a long time  wish list item for me and my SA let me know they have arrived!  Surprised and happy as she had told me it would take until the end of the year.  So, if they have this bracelet at my boutique in my size I will, of course,  need to try it on.... Thank you ladies!


Yay! That is going to be GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7777777

cafecreme15 said:


> Pared down stack for moving day! My Alhambra with new tennis bracelet I got myself as a little bday gift.


Beautiful tennis bracelet! Where did you purchase it from and could you please share the specs?


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> @BigAkoya @911snowball that is one of my favorite combinations actually (clover, single row and thin clover)! I saved a picture to my phone a while ago and sadly I’m not sure who to credit (please forgive me if it is any of our members or if anyone knows the person) but it looks so lovely. I’m attaching a pic here for reference.
> 
> View attachment 5188773


Just when I was thinking I am done with perlee bracelets you post this!


----------



## lolakitten

hopiko said:


> Hi 911snowball!  Here is a picture of them stacked.  (I have pictures with a couple of other WG pieces if interest...LMK!)  I love the single row perlee!  It is so simple yet adds so much!
> 
> @say brooke, congrats!  You will love it even more with the clover!


Omg love this, especially with the blue background


----------



## 911snowball

hopiko, tell me how much you are loving your new rg/carnelian!  Your pic went to my SA with a not so gentle reminder to find one for me JUST LIKE THIS ONE whenever they come back in stock.  She let me know she will not not let me down and commented that your necklace was perfect!


----------



## cafecreme15

7777777 said:


> Beautiful tennis bracelet! Where did you purchase it from and could you please share the specs?


Thank you!! I got it from a jeweler in the NYC Diamond district named Davizi. Their prices are super reasonable and their customer service is amazing. This is a 2 ct, 6.5 in, all G/H SI1.


----------



## lisawhit

glamourbag said:


> @BigAkoya @911snowball that is one of my favorite combinations actually (clover, single row and thin clover)! I saved a picture to my phone a while ago and sadly I’m not sure who to credit (please forgive me if it is any of our members or if anyone knows the person) but it looks so lovely. I’m attaching a pic here for reference.
> 
> View attachment 5188773




I've been vascillating between the single row and the 5 motif diamond bracelet....these three together are stunning!


----------



## glamourbag

lisawhit said:


> I've been vascillating between the single row and the 5 motif diamond bracelet....these three together are stunning!


You would be able to make this stack as then you would have all the pieces. It really is stunning. One benefit is that it is harder to scratch any mirrored surfaces as their are basically none. I know the clovers are less prone to scratches than say the Love but Im still sometimes a bit cautious when I wear mine.

I know what you mean re: the five motif pave... it too is a carefree option! I just mentioned this to someone after I saw a post on IG where it was paired, by chance, with the sweet clover bangle and it reminded me how versatile it could be (I actually went back to my pictures this morning from when I tried it on in store). Both are great options.


----------



## Classy Collector

cafecreme15 said:


> Pared down stack for moving day! My Alhambra with new tennis bracelet I got myself as a little bday gift.


They pair really well together! Tastefully done


----------



## jp824

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect pairings! I am so in love with guilloche and am really hoping VCA does an all RG 5 motif one day. Till then I live vicariously through everyone who posts pictures of their beautiful guilloche pieces including you.


If they ever come out with RG guilloche,  I don’t think I can resist either!


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> Went to live Erev Rosh Hashonah services last night. Decided to break out the Bouton D'Or necklace.
> It was so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5187076


This is gorgeous! Thank you for posting. I've never seen a photo of this being worn IRL so this is a pleasure. May I ask, do you have any of the matching pieces - earrings or bracelet? That's always my next thought-what would I pair it with. Finally,

Happy New Year!


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks everyone. It was nice to dress up a bit. I mostly hang out in workout leggings and jeans with little or no jewelry. I'll post a picture tomorrow of the other pieces I wore — a Verdura Lapis and Turquoise Candy Ring, a custom Verdura Curb Link bracelet and sapphire earrings along with my tri-color (cobalt clemence, turquoise swift, and bleu orage ostrich) 32cm Kelly.


Yes please!


----------



## VCALoverNY

etoupebirkin said:


> Went to live Erev Rosh Hashonah services last night. Decided to break out the Bouton D'Or necklace.
> It was so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5187076



You will definitely get written in the book of life with that stunner. It's so gorgeous on you!!


----------



## say brooke

911snowball said:


> beautiful bracelet say brooke!  I would love to see it paired with your WG clover when it arrives. Just thinking how these pieces can also be worn with that incredible necklace you have that I have been  looking at repeatedly at my boutique..it continues to call my name!


Thank you! OMGG.. that is the reason I'm building my WG & diamond collection. You should get the necklace, its a show stopper. I'm so glad I bought it last year. Its amazing and an investment at the same time. LOL


----------



## say brooke

glamourbag said:


> @BigAkoya @911snowball that is one of my favorite combinations actually (clover, single row and thin clover)! I saved a picture to my phone a while ago and sadly I’m not sure who to credit (please forgive me if it is any of our members or if anyone knows the person) but it looks so lovely. I’m attaching a pic here for reference.
> 
> View attachment 5188773


OMG! Just when I thought I was done with my stack of Perlee. Now, I need the Sweet Clover! LOVE this stack!!


----------



## glamourbag

say brooke said:


> OMG! Just when I thought I was done with my stack of Perlee. Now, I need the Sweet Clover! LOVE this stack!!


Right? Me too! I love it


----------



## cd0867

jp824 said:


> Attended a garden theme family wedding over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5188191



Wow this is beautiful. I was deciding on whether to get the plain frivole ring or the pave one and I think I know which one to get. Definitely putting the friovole pave ring on my wishlist.


----------



## Rami00

Drake knows


----------



## jp824

cd0867 said:


> Wow this is beautiful. I was deciding on whether to get the plain frivole ring or the pave one and I think I know which one to get. Definitely putting the friovole pave ring on my wishlist.


I love the pave frivole ring and I actually have been wearing it both casually as well as for dressy occasions.  I am actually wearing it a lot more often than I anticipated .


----------



## cd0867

jp824 said:


> I love the pave frivole ring and I actually have been wearing it both casually as well as for dressy occasions.  I am actually wearing it a lot more often than I anticipated .


That’s great! Do you have it in the gold or white gold version? I’m thinking of getting the white gold version but the gold looks so stunning as well.


----------



## lisawhit

glamourbag said:


> You would be able to make this stack as then you would have all the pieces. It really is stunning. One benefit is that it is harder to scratch any mirrored surfaces as their are basically none. I know the clovers are less prone to scratches than say the Love but Im still sometimes a bit cautious when I wear mine.
> 
> I know what you mean re: the five motif pave... it too is a carefree option! I just mentioned this to someone after I saw a post on IG where it was paired, by chance, with the sweet clover bangle and it reminded me how versatile it could be (I actually went back to my pictures this morning from when I tried it on in store). Both are great options.


can you post a picture?


----------



## glamourbag

lisawhit said:


> can you post a picture?


Sure. I had to screen shot Indulge in Luxury’s video so the pic attached here isn’t as crisp as I’d like - but you can get the general feel. I am not sure I would  mix the metals for this pairing but stock is low in certain places so it’s likely that’s all she had to work with. In practice for this pairing, I think I’d do white gold with white gold or yellow gold with yellow gold for more uniformity. Anyway, it gives the general vibe and concept. The highlight of the original video, though, is how sparkly the full pave is which sadly is lost in the screen shot - It was what made me circle back to this piece.
I also included another pic from IG user konitseung, which pairs the sweet clover with the onyx pave combo version, but again, I imagine the full pave would serve as an even more sparkling combination. I know you are a yellow (or rose????) fan but the effect will basically be the same.

Here are my 2 thoughts on this: 1) I don’t think I’d JUST pair the sweet clover with the five motif as I think the size difference makes it look a bit out of proportion, BUT, if you paired original clover, sweet clover (and perhaps even the D’or ) with the five motif I think that would be striking and then also it brings a bit of proportional balance back into the look with the full size clover working along side the full size five motif. I think if you choose to work with just the sweet clover then the sweet pave 6 motif would work better but I don’t believe that comes in yg (???). 
2) Instagram and pictures are great, but when I’ve tried, my bangles usually fall on top of my chain bracelets!  I’m not sure if there is a specific way to avoid this, and while it’s pretty in pictures, it can look totally different in movement. If there is a way (other than all bracelets being quite tight) please let me know!

I’m attaching a few inspo pics here and I know some members here on this forum probably have seen these as we tend to follow the same people, however, they are fun to look at anyway. I have included each users IG name for credit and they are all public pages so I hope they do not mind the credit/repost.


----------



## jp824

cd0867 said:


> That’s great! Do you have it in the gold or white gold version? I’m thinking of getting the white gold version but the gold looks so stunning as well.


I have the RG version since I tend to wear a lot of rg pieces.  The WG is stunning as well!


----------



## Amarino

VCA forever in love


----------



## VCALoverNY

Rami00 said:


> Drake knows
> View attachment 5190397



Real men wear VCA!! We should pop this into the celebrity thread.


----------



## nicole0612

glamourbag said:


> Sure. I had to screen shot Indulge in Luxury’s video so the pic attached here isn’t as crisp as I’d like - but you can get the general feel. I am not sure I would  mix the metals for this pairing but stock is low in certain places so it’s likely that’s all she had to work with. In practice for this pairing, I think I’d do white gold with white gold or yellow gold with yellow gold for more uniformity. Anyway, it gives the general vibe and concept. The highlight of the original video, though, is how sparkly the full pave is which sadly is lost in the screen shot - It was what made me circle back to this piece.
> I also included another pic from IG user konitseung, which pairs the sweet clover with the onyx pave combo version, but again, I imagine the full pave would serve as an even more sparkling combination. I know you are a yellow (or rose????) fan but the effect will basically be the same.
> 
> Here are my 2 thoughts on this: 1) I don’t think I’d JUST pair the sweet clover with the five motif as I think the size difference makes it look a bit out of proportion, BUT, if you paired original clover, sweet clover (and perhaps even the D’or ) with the five motif I think that would be striking and then also it brings a bit of proportional balance back into the look with the full size clover working along side the full size five motif. I think if you choose to work with just the sweet clover then the sweet pave 6 motif would work better but I don’t believe that comes in yg (???).
> 2) Instagram and pictures are great, but when I’ve tried, my bangles usually fall on top of my chain bracelets!  I’m not sure if there is a specific way to avoid this, and while it’s pretty in pictures, it can look totally different in movement. If there is a way (other than all bracelets being quite tight) please let me know!
> 
> I’m attaching a few inspo pics here and I know some members here on this forum probably have seen these as we tend to follow the same people, however, they are fun to look at anyway. I have included each users IG name for credit and they are all public pages so I hope they do not mind the credit/repost.


After swearing off white gold VCA for washing out my skin tone, I’m starting to feel like I may be dangerously close to adding the onyx and white gold pave. I love onyx, and this combo would be so carefree. These gorgeous photos are so tempting!!


----------



## Amarino

Magic Alhambra Forever in love


----------



## Amarino

Babies ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> After swearing off white gold VCA for washing out my skin tone, I’m starting to feel like I may be dangerously close to adding the onyx and white gold pave. I love onyx, and this combo would be so carefree. These gorgeous photos are so tempting!!


I hear you! That IG account above made me fall in love with vca wg (I’m a yellow and rg gal typically) but these pairings are so pretty and I think that bracelet is just such a statement. It’s feminine due to the motif designs but not saccharine sweet (if that makes sense) because of the wg and onyx combo. It’s such a beauty!!! I’ve asked to see it numerous times always with no availability. It’s certainly worth a try!


----------



## evietiger

Haven’t been here for a few days. Wow! So many eye candies!


----------



## evietiger

Going minimalist style lately…


----------



## evietiger

Also trying to match nails with my VCA ring. Love the asymmetrical design of the Jasmine setting…


----------



## nicole0612

Amarino said:


> Magic Alhambra Forever in love


I love how you layered this. How creative!


----------



## nicole0612

glamourbag said:


> I hear you! That IG account above made me fall in love with vca wg (I’m a yellow and rg gal typically) but these pairings are so pretty and I think that bracelet is just such a statement. It’s feminine due to the motif designs but not saccharine sweet (if that makes sense) because of the wg and onyx combo. It’s such a beauty!!! I’ve asked to see it numerous times always with no availability. It’s certainly worth a try!


Some of the fun goes out of my purchases because I can only buy through phone/text. There is no VCA location within several states of where I am. The closest one would actually be Vancouver, Canada, but we cannot go there right now. The onyx pave just seems so nice for daily wear! So pretty, yet not delicate


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> Some of the fun goes out of my purchases because I can only buy through phone/text. There is no VCA location within several states of where I am. The closest one would actually be Vancouver, Canada, but we cannot go there right now. The onyx pave just seems so nice for daily wear! So pretty, yet not delicate


Oh yes, I can see that being a bit less exciting as its fun to try different combinations in advance of actually pulling the trigger and not being able to get into store is not helpful. The good thing is this is always offered so even if you dont make it in to store for months you can always know its available for purchase.


----------



## nicole0612

glamourbag said:


> Oh yes, I can see that being a bit less exciting as its fun to try different combinations in advance of actually pulling the trigger and not being able to get into store is not helpful. The good thing is this is always offered so even if you dont make it in to store for months you can always know its available for purchase.


Or maybe a few years! I was thinking that I should start postponing some of my purchases until I can travel across the country to my boutique, but who am I kidding?


----------



## Bagsforcady

Tried on this beautiful ring at the boutique


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> Sure. I had to screen shot Indulge in Luxury’s video so the pic attached here isn’t as crisp as I’d like - but you can get the general feel. I am not sure I would  mix the metals for this pairing but stock is low in certain places so it’s likely that’s all she had to work with. In practice for this pairing, I think I’d do white gold with white gold or yellow gold with yellow gold for more uniformity. Anyway, it gives the general vibe and concept. The highlight of the original video, though, is how sparkly the full pave is which sadly is lost in the screen shot - It was what made me circle back to this piece.
> I also included another pic from IG user konitseung, which pairs the sweet clover with the onyx pave combo version, but again, I imagine the full pave would serve as an even more sparkling combination. I know you are a yellow (or rose????) fan but the effect will basically be the same.
> 
> Here are my 2 thoughts on this: 1) I don’t think I’d JUST pair the sweet clover with the five motif as I think the size difference makes it look a bit out of proportion, BUT, if you paired original clover, sweet clover (and perhaps even the D’or ) with the five motif I think that would be striking and then also it brings a bit of proportional balance back into the look with the full size clover working along side the full size five motif. I think if you choose to work with just the sweet clover then the sweet pave 6 motif would work better but I don’t believe that comes in yg (???).
> 2) Instagram and pictures are great, but when I’ve tried, my bangles usually fall on top of my chain bracelets!  I’m not sure if there is a specific way to avoid this, and while it’s pretty in pictures, it can look totally different in movement. If there is a way (other than all bracelets being quite tight) please let me know!
> 
> I’m attaching a few inspo pics here and I know some members here on this forum probably have seen these as we tend to follow the same people, however, they are fun to look at anyway. I have included each users IG name for credit and they are all public pages so I hope they do not mind the credit/repost.


I love the combo of the sweet perlee paired with pave 5 motif.   I am currently waiting on the pave 5 motif in gmop RG so I can create this stack.  I wore combo with plain gmop RG 5   motif and felt that it needed to have pave motif added.


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> I love the combo of the sweet perlee paired with pave 5 motif.   I am currently waiting on the pave 5 motif in gmop RG so I can create this stack.  I wore combo with plain gmop RG 5   motif and felt that it needed to have pave motif added.


Sounds beautiful! I know that piece has been out of stock for a while now. I hope it finds you soon.


----------



## _leprojet

love all of your pieces!


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> Sounds beautiful! I know that piece has been out of stock for a while now. I hope it finds you soon.


Yes I put deposit down last month and my SA said he emailed Paris to request one. So hopefully it’s will be here within a year.


----------



## surfer

New in, in action


----------



## Amarino

My favorite Jewerly Forever is VCA


----------



## hers4eva

Amarino said:


> My favorite Jewerly Forever is VCA



*beautiful*  
Could you please tell me what length you are wearing your necklace on?
short or long length?


----------



## Amarino

hers4eva said:


> *beautiful*
> Could you please tell me what length you are wearing your necklace on?
> short or long length?


It is long length my Dear.


----------



## chiaoapple

Malachite 10 motif, WG clover (paired with RG serpenti). I would never have thought to pair green with purple, but the dress showed me that it could make sense lol.


----------



## lisawhit

glamourbag said:


> Sure. I had to screen shot Indulge in Luxury’s video so the pic attached here isn’t as crisp as I’d like - but you can get the general feel. I am not sure I would  mix the metals for this pairing but stock is low in certain places so it’s likely that’s all she had to work with. In practice for this pairing, I think I’d do white gold with white gold or yellow gold with yellow gold for more uniformity. Anyway, it gives the general vibe and concept. The highlight of the original video, though, is how sparkly the full pave is which sadly is lost in the screen shot - It was what made me circle back to this piece.
> I also included another pic from IG user konitseung, which pairs the sweet clover with the onyx pave combo version, but again, I imagine the full pave would serve as an even more sparkling combination. I know you are a yellow (or rose????) fan but the effect will basically be the same.
> 
> Here are my 2 thoughts on this: 1) I don’t think I’d JUST pair the sweet clover with the five motif as I think the size difference makes it look a bit out of proportion, BUT, if you paired original clover, sweet clover (and perhaps even the D’or ) with the five motif I think that would be striking and then also it brings a bit of proportional balance back into the look with the full size clover working along side the full size five motif. I think if you choose to work with just the sweet clover then the sweet pave 6 motif would work better but I don’t believe that comes in yg (???).
> 2) Instagram and pictures are great, but when I’ve tried, my bangles usually fall on top of my chain bracelets!  I’m not sure if there is a specific way to avoid this, and while it’s pretty in pictures, it can look totally different in movement. If there is a way (other than all bracelets being quite tight) please let me know!
> 
> I’m attaching a few inspo pics here and I know some members here on this forum probably have seen these as we tend to follow the same people, however, they are fun to look at anyway. I have included each users IG name for credit and they are all public pages so I hope they do not mind the credit/repost.



Thank you so much for posting pictures!  Yup, it's going to be the 5 motif to go with my perlee and sweet clover bracelets!


----------



## glamourbag

lisawhit said:


> Thank you so much for posting pictures!  Yup, it's going to be the 5 motif to go with my perlee and sweet clover bracelets!


Eeek! It's going to be a beautiful wrist!!!!


----------



## hopiko

911snowball said:


> hopiko, tell me how much you are loving your new rg/carnelian!  Your pic went to my SA with a not so gentle reminder to find one for me JUST LIKE THIS ONE whenever they come back in stock.  She let me know she will not not let me down and commented that your necklace was perfect!


Thank you so much @911snowball!  I am so happy with it and REALLY LOVE it!  I wore it doubled to event this weekend and it was randomly commented on  I hope your finds its way to you sooner than later!  Until then, you have that amazing pave/guilloche to keep you in ultimate style!!!


----------



## hopiko

BigAkoya said:


> This looks beautiful together!  I'm a white metal fan (platinum or WG).  I plan to get the Clover bracelet once inventory comes back, hopefully end of this year.  Then, I can decide on a size.  Your stack is gorgeous!
> 
> Also, I would love to see your WG pieces!  All of them please if you're not shy.   I am runing out of VCA ideas in WG!
> 
> Gorgeous stack, and I love it in WG...nice and blingy!


Hi @BigAkoya!  I hope these don't disappoint but paired it with an old Tiffany bracelet and a Hermes CDC.  I hope these can inspire you in some way!


----------



## HADASSA

hopiko said:


> Hi @BigAkoya!  I hope these don't disappoint but paired it with an old Tiffany bracelet and a Hermes CDC.  I hope these can inspire you in some way!


I like how the plain gold of the CDC does not overpower the stack


----------



## 911snowball

I also love the sapphire accent on the thin bangle hopiko!  I have a September birthday so this opens up some great options....


----------



## BigAkoya

hopiko said:


> Hi @BigAkoya!  I hope these don't disappoint but paired it with an old Tiffany bracelet and a Hermes CDC.  I hope these can inspire you in some way!


These look gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing and giving me ideas!


----------



## am2022

Got this a while back and forgot to Share


----------



## am2022

The full set !


----------



## am2022

Didn’t do the earring and 6 motif together as I felt that was too much clover 
Daughter’s LMU graduation - restaurant selfie ! Also don’t worry - used my long hair to cover the cleavage


----------



## chiaoapple

amacasa said:


> Got this a while back and forgot to Share
> 
> View attachment 5193858


The earrings look so elegant on you, and go so well with your top (which I love btw!).


----------



## am2022

You’re so kind - thank you ! ❤️


----------



## am2022

Btw no bags allowed in the stadium other than clear bags - so Kelly cut  went back inside the safe !


----------



## may3545

Wearing my 20 chalcedony doubled one day. 


And another with 6 magic motif.


----------



## nycmamaofone

may3545 said:


> Wearing my 20 chalcedony doubled one day.
> View attachment 5194920
> 
> And another with 6 magic motif.
> View attachment 5194919


OMG your purple Hermès bag!! What color is that?


----------



## BigAkoya

may3545 said:


> Wearing my 20 chalcedony doubled one day.
> View attachment 5194920
> 
> And another with 6 magic motif.
> View attachment 5194919


Both pieces are gorgeous on you!
Your 20 chalcedony... wow! The 20 chalcedony looks like little blue clouds surrounding you with an ethereal glow.  It's beautiful on you.  Would it be possible for a modshot of the 20 chalcedony worn long?  

 Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cd0867

BigAkoya said:


> Both pieces are gorgeous on you!
> Your 20 chalcedony... wow! The 20 chalcedony looks like little blue clouds surrounding you with an ethereal glow.  It's beautiful on you.  Would it be possible for a modshot of the 20 chalcedony worn long?
> 
> Thank you for sharing!


I agree. The 20 motif looks absolutely beautiful on you and looks very nice doubled up.


----------



## lemontart

WFH jewelries


----------



## nycmamaofone

Not sure if this counts as “in action.” Large Frivole earrings and between the flower ring with some Hermès and Fendi.


----------



## Yodabest

may3545 said:


> Wearing my 20 chalcedony doubled one day.
> View attachment 5194920
> 
> And another with 6 magic motif.
> View attachment 5194919



I love seeing the 6 motif worn casually. It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## may3545

nycmamaofone said:


> OMG your purple Hermès bag!! What color is that?


It's anemone Constance 24 in swift. Purple is my fave fave fave color!


----------



## may3545

BigAkoya said:


> Both pieces are gorgeous on you!
> Your 20 chalcedony... wow! The 20 chalcedony looks like little blue clouds surrounding you with an ethereal glow.  It's beautiful on you.  Would it be possible for a modshot of the 20 chalcedony worn long?
> 
> Thank you for sharing!


Here you go! Partial pj’s and messy hair haha! I even wore two tops to show contrast.


----------



## cd0867

may3545 said:


> Here you go! Partial pj’s and messy hair haha! I even wore two tops to show contrast.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195615
> View attachment 5195616
> View attachment 5195617


Thanks for showing us the contrast.  I’m definitely putting this on my wishlist. Is this fairly lightweight when worn? I’m was thinking of getting the 10 motif but after seeing how you doubled up the 20 motif I’m kind of gravitating towards it.


----------



## BigAkoya

cd0867 said:


> Thanks for showing us the contrast.  I’m definitely putting this on my wishlist. Is this fairly lightweight when worn? I’m was thinking of getting the 10 motif but after seeing how you doubled up the 20 motif I’m kind of gravitating towards it.


For what it's worth, my two cents... if you are considering a 20, I would definitely get a 20 over a 10.  I have a 20 WG MOP, and I love long necklaces and how they swing.  I don't double, but if you want to wear it short, doubling is also an option.  However, to me, the opposite does not quite work, meaning, if you buy two 10s and try to connect them to make a 20, it's not the same effect.  You see the extra clasp which is not attractive to me.  

Perhaps think which length you will wear more.  For me, hands down I love the longer length of the 20 motif.  
Just my two cents and hope this helps in your decision.  Good luck!


----------



## BigAkoya

may3545 said:


> Here you go! Partial pj’s and messy hair haha! I even wore two tops to show contrast.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195615
> View attachment 5195616
> View attachment 5195617


This is beautiful!  I love it against the black!  Gorgeous!  Thanks for the modshots!


----------



## may3545

cd0867 said:


> Thanks for showing us the contrast.  I’m definitely putting this on my wishlist. Is this fairly lightweight when worn? I’m was thinking of getting the 10 motif but after seeing how you doubled up the 20 motif I’m kind of gravitating towards it.


It’s suuuuper light. I was shocked, as I felt my 20 onyx felt heavy. So this feels very light and easy. Maybe it’s mental due to color lol. I have 10s and prefer 10s for daily wear, honestly. 20 is hard with 3 young kids, so I usually double up or reserve for evenings.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

surfer said:


> Oldies but goodies (to me   ). Loving the mix and match without being too matchy sometimes
> 
> View attachment 4826379


Love the butterfly earrings. More mod shots please!! I am interesting in getting a pair. Heheh


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

oceanblueapril said:


> one more combo❤
> 
> View attachment 4838809


I love this combo!!! wear it like that too!!!


----------



## am2022

The other pairing I brought to my recent trip  !


----------



## cd0867

BigAkoya said:


> For what it's worth, my two cents... if you are considering a 20, I would definitely get a 20 over a 10.  I have a 20 WG MOP, and I love long necklaces and how they swing.  I don't double, but if you want to wear it short, doubling is also an option.  However, to me, the opposite does not quite work, meaning, if you buy two 10s and try to connect them to make a 20, it's not the same effect.  You see the extra clasp which is not attractive to me.
> 
> Perhaps think which length you will wear more.  For me, hands down I love the longer length of the 20 motif.
> Just my two cents and hope this helps in your decision.  Good luck!


Thank you for your helpful insight!! You made some really good points. I’ll definitely check out the 20 motif when I get a chance to stop by my boutique.


----------



## cd0867

may3545 said:


> It’s suuuuper light. I was shocked, as I felt my 20 onyx felt heavy. So this feels very light and easy. Maybe it’s mental due to color lol. I have 10s and prefer 10s for daily wear, honestly. 20 is hard with 3 young kids, so I usually double up or reserve for evenings.


Glad to hear that it’s not too heavy. There’s so much pros and cons for each necklaces. I’ll definitely check out both motifs when I get a chance to stop by my boutique.


----------



## thay

I haven't posted pics in years - but still really enjoy all the gorgeous posts - such a treat! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here is my one and only VCA piece.


----------



## chiaoapple

Love seeing the “full looks” people are posting, so here is my contribution. Perlee transforming necklace (new and wearing for the first time!), the YG five row, YG Clover, with my well-loved vintage Kelly in box calf. Super comfy cotton dress. Out of sight are white Hogan trainers.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Love seeing the “full looks” people are posting, so here is my contribution. Perlee transforming necklace (new and wearing for the first time!), the YG five row, YG Clover, with my well-loved vintage Kelly in box calf. Super comfy cotton dress. Out of sight are white Hogan trainers.
> 
> View attachment 5197472


Gorgeous! The day VCA releases the three row perlee bracelet in RG, I am running to the store and buying it


----------



## eternallove4bag

When you know you know… so much love for the Frivole pave earrings!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> When you know you know… so much love for the Frivole pave earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197718


Love love love those earrings!  They sit on you perfectly by the way!  No droop, not too low, not too high, just perfect on you!  
Your ear were made for them!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Love love love those earrings!  They sit on you perfectly by the way!  No droop, not too low, not too high, just perfect on you!
> Your ear were made for them!


Aww thank you so much! I have always loved these earrings but didn’t like the way they sat on my earlobes. But the moment my SA said she could adjust it in the store for me, I knew I had to get them! She adjusted them so perfectly! I am truly in love! So happy we are sisters on the ring and the earrings now


----------



## nightbefore

@chiaoapple please do more shots with perlee long necklace, it is stunning! Wear it in good health!


----------



## innerpeace85

@chiaoapple Your pics are stunning! Please share where you get your dresses from


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> When you know you know… so much love for the Frivole pave earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197718


Looks stunning on you! So happy you decided to get the earrings


----------



## am2022

Love it all ❤️❤️


chiaoapple said:


> Love seeing the “full looks” people are posting, so here is my contribution. Perlee transforming necklace (new and wearing for the first time!), the YG five row, YG Clover, with my well-loved vintage Kelly in box calf. Super comfy cotton dress. Out of sight are white Hogan trainers.
> 
> View attachment 5197472


----------



## cd0867

eternallove4bag said:


> When you know you know… so much love for the Frivole pave earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197718


Very beautiful  Oh how I wish I had bigger earlobes to rock these size earrings  I have super small ears so I can only comfortably wear the mini size frivole earrings or the small size in a short amount of time before my earlobes start to hurt.


----------



## BigAkoya

cd0867 said:


> Very beautiful  Oh how I wish I had bigger earlobes to rock these size earrings  I have super small ears so I can only comfortably wear the mini size frivole earrings or the small size in a short amount of time before my earlobes start to hurt.


They will look great on you!  My earlobes are really small, and my ear piercing is very low.  Even so, I love the Frivole earrings and how they look on me!  The way they fit on me... the "center" of the flower is near the bottom of my earlobe which is where my piercing is.  This means half the petals are on my ear lobe and the other half are hanging off, almost like drop earrings!  I love them! 

Try them on... I bet you'll fall in love.  They are also super sparkly (I have the WG pave version).


----------



## BigAkoya

My Lotus earrings are finally here.  As FYI, I had to order them which took 8 weeks to arrive.  Then, I asked the SA to send them right back out to swap out the posts for thinner posts and also loosen the clips before sending them to me.  That took another 6 weeks, so a total of 14 weeks wait time.  Anyway, here is a photo of the earrings.  I also posted photos of the Lotus vs. Frivole for those who are debating which collection, so you can compare the size.  

I'm so happy my Lotus ring isn't lonely anymore in his little cubby hole at night!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Looks stunning on you! So happy you decided to get the earrings


Thank you! Gosh I cannot believe I was in two minds about these! They are the most perfect pair of earrings!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cd0867 said:


> Very beautiful  Oh how I wish I had bigger earlobes to rock these size earrings  I have super small ears so I can only comfortably wear the mini size frivole earrings or the small size in a short amount of time before my earlobes start to hurt.


Thank you so much! This is the small size. BTW if the earlobes hurt after a while that means the tension on the earrings need to released. Your SA should be able to get that done at your store. I can’t tell you how comfy they feel once the tension is released. My SA had to adjust the posts on mine and today I wore my earrings for more than half a day and no discomfort at all.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> My Lotus earrings are finally here.  As FYI, I had to order them which took 8 weeks to arrive.  Then, I asked the SA to send them right back out to swap out the posts for thinner posts and also loosen the clips before sending them to me.  That took another 6 weeks, so a total of 14 weeks wait time.  Anyway, here is a photo of the earrings.  I also posted photos of the Lotus vs. Frivole for those who are debating which collection, so you can compare the size.
> 
> I'm so happy my Lotus ring isn't lonely anymore in his little cubby hole at night!
> 
> View attachment 5198000
> View attachment 5198001
> View attachment 5198002


Yay you got your lotus earrings. I absolutely love your two sets! Sparkling beauties!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! This is the small size. BTW if the earlobes hurt after a while that means the tension on the earrings need to released. Your SA should be able to get that done at your store. I can’t tell you how comfy they feel once the tension is released. My SA had to adjust the posts on mine and today I wore my earrings for more than half a day and no discomfort at all.


I had to do the same!  My Frivole earrings felt tight, my earlobes hurt, but also, the posts were too thick for my ear piercing.  
On my earrings, I had the clip tension loosened and the posts swapped out to the thinner post.  Just FYI on the post  in case your ear piercing hole starts to get sore.  Now, I wear my earrings all da without really feeling them.  Prior, they hurt only after a few hours.  

Woo hoo!  I am so glad we're all loving Frivole!  It is my favorte collection of all time!  I really really want one more piece to make a set of 3.  I hope perhaps VCA will come out with more pieces this fall... and in WG!  There has been too much love for PG... you get everything in PG!    Time for some new Frivole WG pieces!


----------



## DS2006

eternallove4bag said:


> When you know you know… so much love for the Frivole pave earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197718



The Frivole look fabulous on you, and you have a dream bracelet stack! Perfect!!!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> My Lotus earrings are finally here.  As FYI, I had to order them which took 8 weeks to arrive.  Then, I asked the SA to send them right back out to swap out the posts for thinner posts and also loosen the clips before sending them to me.  That took another 6 weeks, so a total of 14 weeks wait time.  Anyway, here is a photo of the earrings.  I also posted photos of the Lotus vs. Frivole for those who are debating which collection, so you can compare the size.
> 
> I'm so happy my Lotus ring isn't lonely anymore in his little cubby hole at night!
> 
> View attachment 5198000
> View attachment 5198001
> View attachment 5198002


Wow, now those are dream sets, as well! Nothing would go better with your rings than the matching earrings! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Wow, now those are dream sets, as well! Nothing would go better with your rings than the matching earrings! Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you so much!  You may recall I was not really fond of the Lotus earring design and kept looking for another earring to wear with the Lotus ring.  No luck, so I ended up getting the Lotus earrings.  I'm so glad I did, as now, I don't need to think if they match or not.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> My Lotus earrings are finally here.  As FYI, I had to order them which took 8 weeks to arrive.  Then, I asked the SA to send them right back out to swap out the posts for thinner posts and also loosen the clips before sending them to me.  That took another 6 weeks, so a total of 14 weeks wait time.  Anyway, here is a photo of the earrings.  I also posted photos of the Lotus vs. Frivole for those who are debating which collection, so you can compare the size.
> 
> I'm so happy my Lotus ring isn't lonely anymore in his little cubby hole at night!
> 
> View attachment 5198000
> View attachment 5198001
> View attachment 5198002


Hello pretties!!!! How do you like them? Are you finding them to fit like the Frivoles? You have two beautiful sets now!!!!

Side note now that I see your Wolf Caroline again: I ended up picking up the little sister to yours -the small Caroline for my VCA pieces in the pink and its so pretty!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> My Lotus earrings are finally here.  As FYI, I had to order them which took 8 weeks to arrive.  Then, I asked the SA to send them right back out to swap out the posts for thinner posts and also loosen the clips before sending them to me.  That took another 6 weeks, so a total of 14 weeks wait time.  Anyway, here is a photo of the earrings.  I also posted photos of the Lotus vs. Frivole for those who are debating which collection, so you can compare the size.
> 
> I'm so happy my Lotus ring isn't lonely anymore in his little cubby hole at night!
> 
> View attachment 5198000
> View attachment 5198001
> View attachment 5198002


Congrats on completing your sets! They are gorgeous and amazing and I am so happy for you!  If I ever see a chic petite woman in a striped shirt, bermudas, chanel ballet flats and these sets, I will jump up and down with excitement!


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> My Lotus earrings are finally here.  As FYI, I had to order them which took 8 weeks to arrive.  Then, I asked the SA to send them right back out to swap out the posts for thinner posts and also loosen the clips before sending them to me.  That took another 6 weeks, so a total of 14 weeks wait time.  Anyway, here is a photo of the earrings.  I also posted photos of the Lotus vs. Frivole for those who are debating which collection, so you can compare the size.
> 
> I'm so happy my Lotus ring isn't lonely anymore in his little cubby hole at night!
> 
> View attachment 5198000
> View attachment 5198001
> View attachment 5198002


Omg so gorsgeous. I’ve never really looked close at the lotus earrings, but wow!!! Congrats and wear in good health


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Hello pretties!!!! How do you like them? Are you finding them to fit like the Frivoles? You have two beautiful sets now!!!!
> 
> Side note now that I see your Wolf Caroline again: I ended up picking up the little sister to yours -the small Caroline for my VCA pieces in the pink and its so pretty!


I like them a lot, and yes, they fit very similar to the Frivole.  I purchased them without ever seeing them in real life, so I was a bit worried they would not lay correctly and droop on me as my ear piercing is super low.  Even if they did droop, I was not going to care as I had already told myself first priority is matching earrings.       I'm pleasantly surprised they fit great.  They lay flatter as the Lotus flower design is flat vs. the Frivole design which is 3D.  They have two post holes in the back, similar to Alhambra,.  My SA knows my ear piercing hole is low, so he put the post in the bottom hole.  The Frivole earrings do not have the two post holes, but ironically, they fit the same on my ear, probably because they are 3D hence exact placement is not as critical.  

Yay!  I'm so glad you got the Caroline in pink!  I just love that pale snow pink... it's such an elegant pink to me, like a graceful ballerina in pale pink tulle.  I am sure your VCA pieces will be very happy to snuggle in their beautiful new home.


----------



## DS2006

glamourbag said:


> Hello pretties!!!! How do you like them? Are you finding them to fit like the Frivoles? You have two beautiful sets now!!!!
> 
> Side note now that I see your Wolf Caroline again: I ended up picking up the little sister to yours -the small Caroline for my VCA pieces in the pink and its so pretty!


I have a medium black Caroline with other jewelry in it, and I was thinking of getting a pink one just for VCA, too! I really need to be able to access it more easily than in their original boxes! I think many of us have some overlapping taste in general!


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Congrats on completing your sets! They are gorgeous and amazing and I am so happy for you!  If I ever see a chic petite woman in a striped shirt, bermudas, chanel ballet flats and these sets, I will jump up and down with excitement!


It will be getting cooler soon, so I will be flipping to a striped sweater/cardigan, skinny black jeans, and tall riding boots.   
The Suzette Cardigan in Black and Custard Stripe– KHAITE

But no worries, I will know it's you by the blingy Verdurda cuff and Bulgari Serpenti!  
Truth be told, our hubbies will recognize us first...
Hubby... "Hey, honey, is that the TPF lady with the Verdura cuff?"
Me... "Yes dear, that's the one and only 880!"


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> It will be getting cooler soon, so I will be flippin to a striped sweater/cardigan, skinny black jeans, and tall riding boots.
> The Suzette Cardigan in Black and Custard Stripe– KHAITE
> 
> But no worries, I will know it's you by the blingy Verdurda cuff and Bulgari Serpenti!
> Truth be told, our hubbies will recognize us first...
> Hubby... "Hey, honey, is that the TPF lady with the Verdura cuff?"
> Me... "Yes dear, that's the one and only 880!"


Sorry to interject but YESSSSS to Khaite! One of my favourites. I have a few pairs of the Maddy Sweater and love it. The Roonie leggings are my fav - soooo comfortable and I am hoping to pick up a cashmere cardigan this fall too!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Sorry to interject but YESSSSS to Khaite! One of my favourites. I have a few pairs of the Maddy Sweater and love it. The Roonie leggings are my fav - soooo comfortable and I am hoping to pick up a cashmere cardigan this fall too!


So glad to hear! 
It is odd how we are joined here by our love of VCA, yet we have so many similar likes as well... 
What a wonderful bunch of folks here in this forum!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> So glad to hear!
> It is odd how we are joined here by our love of VCA, yet we have so many similar likes as well...
> What a wonderful bunch of folks here in this forum!


Totally!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> My Lotus earrings are finally here.  As FYI, I had to order them which took 8 weeks to arrive.  Then, I asked the SA to send them right back out to swap out the posts for thinner posts and also loosen the clips before sending them to me.  That took another 6 weeks, so a total of 14 weeks wait time.  Anyway, here is a photo of the earrings.  I also posted photos of the Lotus vs. Frivole for those who are debating which collection, so you can compare the size.
> 
> I'm so happy my Lotus ring isn't lonely anymore in his little cubby hole at night!
> 
> View attachment 5198000
> View attachment 5198001
> View attachment 5198002


Both sets are beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I had to do the same!  My Frivole earrings felt tight, my earlobes hurt, but also, the posts were too thick for my ear piercing.
> On my earrings, I had the clip tension loosened and the posts swapped out to the thinner post.  Just FYI on the post  in case your ear piercing hole starts to get sore.  Now, I wear my earrings all da without really feeling them.  Prior, they hurt only after a few hours.
> 
> Woo hoo!  I am so glad we're all loving Frivole!  It is my favorte collection of all time!  I really really want one more piece to make a set of 3.  I hope perhaps VCA will come out with more pieces this fall... and in WG!  There has been too much love for PG... you get everything in PG!    Time for some new Frivole WG pieces!


I have a feeling VCA will be releasing more Frivole pieces in both RG and WG next spring. Fingers crossed for you that you are able to find a spectacular third piece to complete your Frivole set


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> The Frivole look fabulous on you, and you have a dream bracelet stack! Perfect!!!


Thank you so much! I love the Frivole earrings and how they look with the matching pendant! I feel calm when I have complete sets


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Both sets are beautiful!


Thank you!  I hope this inspires you to get it also to match your blingy Lotus ring too!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I love the Frivole earrings and how they look with the matching pendant! I feel calm when I have complete sets


Me too!  I 100% agree with you.  
For me, I can look super casual, but with a matching set of bling, I am ready to conquer the world!


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> When you know you know… so much love for the Frivole pave earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197718


I know exactly what you are saying! When you try on a piece and you go “this is the one”…. The earrings are absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## 911snowball

chiaoapple, my SA is a huge fan of the perlee interchangeable necklace and has been urging me to consider it. Your pic is really enabling me now and I particularly love the way it looks in the neckline of your dress.  Beautiful and well edited choice- a perfect addition to your elegant collection!


----------



## cd0867

BigAkoya said:


> They will look great on you!  My earlobes are really small, and my ear piercing is very low.  Even so, I love the Frivole earrings and how they look on me!  The way they fit on me... the "center" of the flower is near the bottom of my earlobe which is where my piercing is.  This means half the petals are on my ear lobe and the other half are hanging off, almost like drop earrings!  I love them!
> 
> Try them on... I bet you'll fall in love.  They are also super sparkly (I have the WG pave version).


Thank you for your insight! I love how the small size looked on my ear but because of the discomfort I ended up getting the mini frivole instead (I got in WG pave too) . If I do purchase it in the future, I’ll definitely use your tips.


----------



## cd0867

BigAkoya said:


> My Lotus earrings are finally here.  As FYI, I had to order them which took 8 weeks to arrive.  Then, I asked the SA to send them right back out to swap out the posts for thinner posts and also loosen the clips before sending them to me.  That took another 6 weeks, so a total of 14 weeks wait time.  Anyway, here is a photo of the earrings.  I also posted photos of the Lotus vs. Frivole for those who are debating which collection, so you can compare the size.
> 
> I'm so happy my Lotus ring isn't lonely anymore in his little cubby hole at night!
> 
> View attachment 5198000
> View attachment 5198001
> View attachment 5198002


What a beautiful collection!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cd0867

BigAkoya said:


> I had to do the same!  My Frivole earrings felt tight, my earlobes hurt, but also, the posts were too thick for my ear piercing.
> On my earrings, I had the clip tension loosened and the posts swapped out to the thinner post.  Just FYI on the post  in case your ear piercing hole starts to get sore.  Now, I wear my earrings all da without really feeling them.  Prior, they hurt only after a few hours.
> 
> Woo hoo!  I am so glad we're all loving Frivole!  It is my favorte collection of all time!  I really really want one more piece to make a set of 3.  I hope perhaps VCA will come out with more pieces this fall... and in WG!  There has been too much love for PG... you get everything in PG!    Time for some new Frivole WG pieces!


Me too. I already have the necklace and earrings so hopefully I can add the frivole ring to my collection then it’ll be a perfect set.


----------



## cd0867

BigAkoya said:


> So glad to hear!
> It is odd how we are joined here by our love of VCA, yet we have so many similar likes as well...
> What a wonderful bunch of folks here in this forum!


Agree


----------



## MyDogTink

@BigAkoya - absolutely love your new earrings. We see the pave frivole frequently but not the lotus. You have two beautiful sets there and they look so happy in the respective cubby holes. Would love to see a mod shot of the lotus earrings.


----------



## BigAkoya

cd0867 said:


> Thank you for your insight! I love how the small size looked on my ear but because of the discomfort I ended up getting the mini frivole instead (I got in WG pave too) . If I do purchase it in the future, I’ll definitely use your tips.


Yes, just ask VCA to loosen the clips.  You may also need thinner posts.  I had to get thinner posts as my ear piercing is really small and the regular VCA posts made my ear piercing hurt.  I did this with all my VCA earrings... both thinner posts and loosened the clips. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> @BigAkoya - absolutely love your new earrings. We see the pave frivole frequently but not the lotus. You have two beautiful sets there and they look so happy in the respective cubby holes. Would love to see a mod shot of the lotus earrings.


Thanks so much.  Well, I am horrible with photos, but maybe I'll give it a go one day and try some earring photos.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you!  I hope this inspires you to get it also to match your blingy Lotus ring too!


I am still on the fence. I am not a matchy person so I am still searching for a pair that works with multiple items. But I may go with matching. I wear hoop diamond earrings for now with lotus and I love the pairing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Me too!  I 100% agree with you.
> For me, I can look super casual, but with a matching set of bling, I am ready to conquer the world!


Soul sister


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> I know exactly what you are saying! When you try on a piece and you go “this is the one”…. The earrings are absolutely stunning on you!


Thank you so much! So absolutely in love with this pair.


----------



## surfer

Weekend play


----------



## chiaoapple

911snowball said:


> chiaoapple, my SA is a huge fan of the perlee interchangeable necklace and has been urging me to consider it. Your pic is really enabling me now and I particularly love the way it looks in the neckline of your dress.  Beautiful and well edited choice- a perfect addition to your elegant collection!


Thanks so much for the kind words!
My SA is a huge fan too. I have actually been thinking of this necklace for 2 years since it came out (honestly was hesitant over the price, but a few price increases later here we are… I should have just gone with my gut as in the end I paid more…  oh well.)
I also saw it “in the wild” once and it looked amazing on the lady wearing it, which definitely enabled me.
Definitely go try in on if you haven’t already =)


----------



## chiaoapple

innerpeace85 said:


> @chiaoapple Your pics are stunning! Please share where you get your dresses from


Thank you, so sweet of you to say!
I buy the vast majority of my clothes online, sometimes from independent brands in Asia, Anthropologie (for Anthropologie the key is to wait for when they have those additional 30 or 40% off of sale items events, which usually occurs on the weekends every couple months), OUTNET, Farfetch, etc. Some brands i like are Sandro, Rixo, maje, The Kooples…


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> My Lotus earrings are finally here.  As FYI, I had to order them which took 8 weeks to arrive.  Then, I asked the SA to send them right back out to swap out the posts for thinner posts and also loosen the clips before sending them to me.  That took another 6 weeks, so a total of 14 weeks wait time.  Anyway, here is a photo of the earrings.  I also posted photos of the Lotus vs. Frivole for those who are debating which collection, so you can compare the size.
> 
> I'm so happy my Lotus ring isn't lonely anymore in his little cubby hole at night!
> 
> View attachment 5198000
> View attachment 5198001
> View attachment 5198002


Omg so amazing!! I can look at these all day..


----------



## lolakitten

surfer said:


> Weekend play
> View attachment 5198549
> View attachment 5198550


I love everything about this, what a happy cheerful selection. Love the butterfly watch too, that was one of my favourites


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Stack for the day


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Why a bigger perlee clover works for me. I can stack with my Daytona


----------



## glamourbag

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Why a bigger perlee clover works for me. I can stack with my Daytona


Both pics look amazing


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

glamourbag said:


> Both pics look amazing


Thank you!!


----------



## JewelryLover101

surfer said:


> Weekend play
> View attachment 5198549
> View attachment 5198550


I love the Hermes shawl! Do you know the name/colorway?? Thanks!


----------



## sjunky13

eternallove4bag said:


> When you know you know… so much love for the Frivole pave earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197718


These look stunning on you! They look huge and wow!


----------



## sjunky13

surfer said:


> Weekend play
> View attachment 5198549
> View attachment 5198550


What amazing colors! :O


----------



## sjunky13

BigAkoya said:


> My Lotus earrings are finally here.  As FYI, I had to order them which took 8 weeks to arrive.  Then, I asked the SA to send them right back out to swap out the posts for thinner posts and also loosen the clips before sending them to me.  That took another 6 weeks, so a total of 14 weeks wait time.  Anyway, here is a photo of the earrings.  I also posted photos of the Lotus vs. Frivole for those who are debating which collection, so you can compare the size.
> 
> I'm so happy my Lotus ring isn't lonely anymore in his little cubby hole at night!
> 
> View attachment 5198000
> View attachment 5198001
> View attachment 5198002


Congrats on your Lotus! You now have 2 amazing sets! Would you ever consider the Large Frivole clip again? I got to play with the Pave and it is really amazing. I know you love big and bold, it would complete your set!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Stack for the day





Jhoshopgirl said:


> Why a bigger perlee clover works for me. I can stack with my Daytona


Both pictures are stunning! I have been on the fence regarding adding the JUC for a few years but these pics make me want to add one now! Looks so good with the perlee clover. Of course your watch looks beautiful too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sjunky13 said:


> These look stunning on you! They look huge and wow!


Thank you so much! Didn’t realize how wearable these were till I got them.


----------



## ShadowComet

Wearing the Rose Gold/Carnelian bracelet as necklace to Hermes RTW event. I got the pullover. Still debating about the dress. Thanks for letting
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 me share.


----------



## Lien

ShadowComet said:


> Wearing the Rose Gold/Carnelian bracelet as necklace to Hermes RTW event. I got the pullover. Still debating about the dress. Thanks for letting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199639
> View attachment 5199640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me share.



The whole ensemble is lovely but I really love the dress.  Goes well with your Kelly Rouge H (is it?  just a wild guess on my part, haha).


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> Congrats on your Lotus! You now have 2 amazing sets! Would you ever consider the Large Frivole clip again? I got to play with the Pave and it is really amazing. I know you love big and bold, it would complete your set!


Thank you so much!  I was on the fence with these earrings, but I'm really happy I decided to get the Lotus earrings even though I really don't "love" the earrings as a design by themselves.  But, above all else, I love love love sets, and they make a great set!       My husband knows me so well, and just yesterday, I was wearing my new Lotus earrings with my Lotus with a pearl strand and pearl bracelets. He says "your pearls looks nice, but how come you don't ever buy long necklaces in these flower designs?" I respond... "Because they don't exist!" 

Which then helps me to answer your question... 
Yes!  You read my mind!  I was just thinking yesterday I need to try on the Very Large clip/pendant again!  It's a pendant, and I'm not really a long pendant person; I'm more a long necklace person.  As you said though, that pave flower is so beautiful!  
I dismissed it when I tried it on earlier.  I wore it for less then 3 seconds and took it off, don't even have a modshot to look.  I was expecting the flower to be big, hence I was disappointed.  However, I think I need reset my expectations and try it on again. I need to think of it as a whimsical flower, floating and swinging in the air.   

Did they have that piece when you were there and did you try it on?  Did you like it?   Or was it a bit too wimpy as a long pendant?
I would love to know your thoughts.   For me, I felt the eye had to keep moving down the thin chain, and then,... "oh, there it is... a little flower at the end of a long chain."   I was probably biased at the time and did not give it a fair chance.  I will definitely try it on again my next trip. 

Can't wait to see your new pieces too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

The beauty of Frivole makes me gasp…


----------



## eternallove4bag

ShadowComet said:


> Wearing the Rose Gold/Carnelian bracelet as necklace to Hermes RTW event. I got the pullover. Still debating about the dress. Thanks for letting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199639
> View attachment 5199640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me share.


Beautifully coordinated with your dress and Ms. K


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> The beauty of Frivole makes me gasp…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199694


Beautiful!  Love your set!  Seeing your pendant, now you make me really want to get that Very Large clip/pendant to complete the set!  I dream in 3s!      

Your pendant is so beautiful.  I am staring at your pendant trying to visualize it as the Very Large clip/pendant swinging.   
Wouldn't it be so grand if VCA came out with new Frivole piees for fall?!   I am hoping, longing.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> The beauty of Frivole makes me gasp…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199694


Wow! This is just a wow! Love


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful!  Love your set!  Seeing your pendant, now you make me really want to get that Very Large clip/pendant to complete the set!  I dream in 3s!
> 
> Your pendant is so beautiful.  I am staring at your pendant trying to visualize it as the Very Large clip/pendant swinging.
> Wouldn't it be so grand if VCA came out with new Frivole piees for fall?!   I am hoping, longing.


We share the same love for Frivole! I am really hoping next spring VCA does more pieces in WG and RG (I think that’s when they come out with new Frivole pieces) so it gives everyone who loves different metals more options to choose from!
I can honestly see you rocking that very large clip with your beautiful earrings and BTF ring!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Wow! This is just a wow! Love


You are just too kind for words


----------



## jp824

I am terrible with layering but I figured I should experiment with my carnelian and guilloche necklaces to match the bracelet.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> We share the same love for Frivole! I am really hoping next spring VCA does more pieces in WG and RG (I think that’s when they come out with new Frivole pieces) so it gives everyone who loves different metals more options to choose from!
> I can honestly see you rocking that very large clip with your beautiful earrings and BTF ring!


You make a really good point!  Spring is when the new Frivole pieces come out!  I shall wait!  There are other pieces I want to purchase, but I need to be sure of sizes, so I think spring is the better time for inventory to come back up too.  Soon, it will be Christmas and they will focus on the pieces that sell the most during the holidays.  

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## glamourbag

jp824 said:


> I am terrible with layering but I figured I should experiment with my carnelian and guilloche necklaces to match the bracelet.
> View attachment 5199950


Oh my! How pretty!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> You make a really good point!  Spring is when the new Frivole pieces come out!  I shall wait!  There are other pieces I want to purchase, but I need to be sure of sizes, so I think spring is the better time for inventory to come back up too.  Soon, it will be Christmas and they will focus on the pieces that sell the most during the holidays.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder!


I sincerely hope that the inventory is much better for us in Spring so we can actually try on things before purchasing. And I really hope no more price increases before that either. I am hearing rumblings of price increase in Asia in September end. Bummer if other countries follow suit!


----------



## sammix3

eternallove4bag said:


> The beauty of Frivole makes me gasp…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199694


Wow this is so stunning!  I’ve been wanting to add rose gold pave to my collection but couldn’t decide between Alhambra or Frivole.  I was pretty certain on Alhambra but seeing this pic is making me reconsider.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Both pictures are stunning! I have been on the fence regarding adding the JUC for a few years but these pics make me want to add one now! Looks so good with the perlee clover. Of course your watch looks beautiful too.


Thank you! I realized that the JUC actually limits the scratches on my watch. Just trying to enable. Hehehe


----------



## ShadowComet

Lien said:


> The whole ensemble is lovely but I really love the dress.  Goes well with your Kelly Rouge H (is it?  just a wild guess on my part, haha).


yes it's Rough H. Sharp eye  Thank you so much


----------



## ShadowComet

eternallove4bag said:


> The beauty of Frivole makes me gasp…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199694


Wooowww Frivole goal ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ShadowComet

jp824 said:


> I am terrible with layering but I figured I should experiment with my carnelian and guilloche necklaces to match the bracelet.
> View attachment 5199950


Stunning


----------



## nycmamaofone

Frivole set. In love.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sammix3 said:


> Wow this is so stunning!  I’ve been wanting to add rose gold pave to my collection but couldn’t decide between Alhambra or Frivole.  I was pretty certain on Alhambra but seeing this pic is making me reconsider.


I love rose gold and in pave especially I am a huge fan! It’s so hard to choose between the Alhambra and Frivole. I have the VA pave pendant and earrings in RG and those were my go to pieces before I added Frivole! It’s hard to choose between them which I love more! One thing is for sure, you can’t go wrong with either!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> Frivole set. In love.


You know how I feel about Frivole sets They are stunning on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ShadowComet said:


> Wooowww Frivole goal ❤❤❤❤❤


Thank you! Having a Frivole moment this year it seems


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Thank you! I realized that the JUC actually limits the scratches on my watch. Just trying to enable. Hehehe


Hehe mission accomplished…totally feeling enabled!


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> Frivole set. In love.


Your pieces are so beautiful, and they look gorgeous on you. So shiny!  I bet when you move your hands, your eyes are blinded by the mirror shine!


----------



## glamourbag

nycmamaofone said:


> Frivole set. In love.


So pretty!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

eternallove4bag said:


> You know how I feel about Frivole sets They are stunning on you!


Thank you babe!! Frivole is truly a gorgeous design.


----------



## nycmamaofone

BigAkoya said:


> Your pieces are so beautiful, and the look gorgeous on you. So shiny!  I bet when you move your hands, your eyes are blinded by the mirror shine!


Thank you BigAkoya!! I love looking at the ring. After the first couple of minor scratches, I’m more free to really enjoy the piece. It makes me happy looking at it!


----------



## nycmamaofone

glamourbag said:


> So pretty!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## jp824

glamourbag said:


> Oh my! How pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## jp824

ShadowComet said:


> Stunning


Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

I love how the different VCA designs coordinate so well together without having to match


----------



## sammix3

eternallove4bag said:


> I love rose gold and in pave especially I am a huge fan! It’s so hard to choose between the Alhambra and Frivole. I have the VA pave pendant and earrings in RG and those were my go to pieces before I added Frivole! It’s hard to choose between them which I love more! One thing is for sure, you can’t go wrong with either!


I agree!  Your rose gold collection is absolutely goals!


----------



## skyqueen

eternallove4bag said:


> I love how the different VCA designs coordinate so well together without having to match
> View attachment 5201457


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> I love how the different VCA designs coordinate so well together without having to match
> View attachment 5201457


You need to make a catalogue of these looks! Every one is as pretty or prettier than the last! Grief I sound like a broken record. 
Side question on that ring. I forgot to ask my SA.... Is the MOP on the butterfly "hardier (aka treated in terms of manufactured differently)" than the MOP on the pendants? Just wondering as there is a lot more movement and possibility of knocking things when its worn on the hand....I assume worst case scenario they can replace it...


----------



## eternallove4bag

sammix3 said:


> I agree!  Your rose gold collection is absolutely goals!


Thank you so much! Love how soft and feminine RG looks.


----------



## eternallove4bag

skyqueen said:


>


Thank u


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> You need to make a catalogue of these looks! Every one is as pretty or prettier than the last! Grief I sound like a broken record.
> Side question on that ring. I forgot to ask my SA.... Is the MOP on the butterfly "hardier (aka treated in terms of manufactured differently)" than the MOP on the pendants? Just wondering as there is a lot more movement and possibility of knocking things when its worn on the hand....I assume worst case scenario they can replace it...


Hehe you don’t sound like a broken record and I appreciate all the love you send my way so thank you 

Okay, so when I was thinking of buying the ring, those were my exact concerns and my SA told me that because of the polished coat of the stone on this ring, it’s actually hardier. Someone please correct me if I have the wrong information. And yes, it’s fragile as all stones are but hardier than regular white mop (or so I was told).

I am careful with all my jewelry but not overly so. This ring has been jostled against grocery bags, laptop bag etc., I won’t lie but it’s been pretty resilient till now.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe you don’t sound like a broken record and I appreciate all the love you send my way so thank you
> 
> Okay, so when I was thinking of buying the ring, those were my exact concerns and my SA told me that because of the polished coat of the stone on this ring, it’s actually hardier. Someone please correct me if I have the wrong information. And yes, it’s fragile as all stones are but hardier than regular white mop (or so I was told).
> 
> I am careful with all my jewelry but not overly so. This ring has been jostled against grocery bags, laptop bag etc., I won’t lie but it’s been pretty resilient till now.


TY! Phew! I figured it would be. And I noted the coating when I tried it on. It was my general assumption but Im not sure why I didnt think to ask at the time.... Another checkmark in favour of this piece for me


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> TY! Phew! I figured it would be. And I noted the coating when I tried it on. It was my general assumption but Im not sure why I didnt think to ask at the time.... Another checkmark in favour of this piece for me


Yay! Be my twin 
I also love the beautiful sheen that extra coating gives white mop!


----------



## 911snowball

OMG, another incredible shawl- perfect coordination!


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> My Lotus earrings are finally here.  As FYI, I had to order them which took 8 weeks to arrive.  Then, I asked the SA to send them right back out to swap out the posts for thinner posts and also loosen the clips before sending them to me.  That took another 6 weeks, so a total of 14 weeks wait time.  Anyway, here is a photo of the earrings.  I also posted photos of the Lotus vs. Frivole for those who are debating which collection, so you can compare the size.
> 
> I'm so happy my Lotus ring isn't lonely anymore in his little cubby hole at night!
> 
> View attachment 5198000
> View attachment 5198001
> View attachment 5198002


I am blown away….absolutely beautiful


----------



## jp824

eternallove4bag said:


> I love how the different VCA designs coordinate so well together without having to match
> View attachment 5201457


Love all your pics.  They would make an amazing coffee table book!


----------



## hopiko

BigAkoya said:


> My Lotus earrings are finally here.  As FYI, I had to order them which took 8 weeks to arrive.  Then, I asked the SA to send them right back out to swap out the posts for thinner posts and also loosen the clips before sending them to me.  That took another 6 weeks, so a total of 14 weeks wait time.  Anyway, here is a photo of the earrings.  I also posted photos of the Lotus vs. Frivole for those who are debating which collection, so you can compare the size.
> 
> I'm so happy my Lotus ring isn't lonely anymore in his little cubby hole at night!
> 
> View attachment 5198000
> View attachment 5198001
> View attachment 5198002


You have amazing bling!  So happy that no one is lonely anymore!  You must look fabulous in these beauties!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jp824 said:


> Love all your pics.  They would make an amazing coffee table book!


Thank you so much! Hehe love sharing my love for VCA with all the bling lovers here


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> TY! Phew! I figured it would be. And I noted the coating when I tried it on. It was my general assumption but Im not sure why I didnt think to ask at the time.... Another checkmark in favour of this piece for me


Sounds like you are leaning ring vs clover next


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Sounds like you are leaning ring vs clover next


Ugh honestly! I keep looking back at my pics from my visits (and from our lovely members' pics here and on IG) and I've SERIOUSLY never been so torn!!!!! I don't know if it's as difficult for you (or if you've made your decision) but I legitimately can say this time I want both equally! I'm going to probably ride this out until winter where then I can make a better decision as to whether right now is the best time to commit to a non-resizable ring (long story) or if the bangle is a better option. I admit I almost caved and bought the ring but I reminded myself its smarter to wait. I hope you have made some progress.....


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Ugh honestly! I keep looking back at my pics from my visits (and from our lovely members' pics here and on IG) and I've SERIOUSLY never been so torn!!!!! I don't know if it's as difficult for you (or if you've made your decision) but I legitimately can say this time I want both equally! I'm going to probably ride this out until winter where then I can make a better decision as to whether right now is the best time to commit to a non-resizable ring (long story) or if the bangle is a better option. I admit I almost caved and bought the ring but I reminded myself its smarter to wait. I hope you have made some progress.....


Can you buy one first and just get second later (pick a memorable occasion for both)? 
I took the decision on what to get next out of my hand and gave my DH a list of things for my birthday. I gave him a fairly big list though so he might not get one of the items I was deciding between and I will be right back where you are!


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Can you buy one first and just get second later (pick a memorable occasion for both)?
> I took the decision on what to get next out of my hand and gave my DH a list of things for my birthday. I gave him a fairly big list though so he might not get one of the items I was deciding between and I will be right back where you are!


Yes, I plan to as both are on the “to get list” but it’s the “which one first” part that’s hard! 
Re: your birthday- that is a good idea! It’s still a surprise but not so much of a “surprise” that it’s something you don’t want. It’s a guarantee you get something you like. We do that for Christmas with the family… everyone gives a list, of for ex five items within a certain price bracket, and the gift giver has to buy a couple items from the list. Then everyone is happy with getting what they like but they don’t know exactly what it is. It also takes away the pressure of trying to find the perfect gift for people. It is a smart and fun way to do it and I’m sure he will make a beautiful choice!


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Yes, I plan to as both are on the “to get list” but it’s the “which one first” part that’s hard!
> Re: your birthday- that is a good idea! It’s still a surprise but not so much of a “surprise” that it’s something you don’t want. It’s a guarantee you get something you like. We do that for Christmas with the family… everyone gives a list, of for ex five items within a certain price bracket, and the gift giver has to buy a couple items from the list. Then everyone is happy with getting what they like but they don’t know exactly what it is. It also takes away the pressure of trying to find the perfect gift for people. It is a smart and fun way to do it and I’m sure he will make a beautiful choice!


Yes my husband is unlikely to surprise me at these price points. He has told me such and said he needs a list. Even with my engagement ring. Before he proposed he asked about what type of rings I like so I showed him. I don’t think I was that particular but the idea of spending so much and getting it wrong gave him worry. So he proposed with a ring box with 3 sticks of carrots. It was meant to represent a 3 carats centre store hahaha. He preferred we pick it out together.
I like your Christmas gift idea. Will suggest that in the future with my own family!

On a side note, my DH told me he was looking up the items on my list and was directed to my posts on here hahahaha he knows my handle. He could come here to figure out what I like or want next. So I need to be careful what I say I like now.


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Yes, I plan to as both are on the “to get list” but it’s the “which one first” part that’s hard!
> Re: your birthday- that is a good idea! It’s still a surprise but not so much of a “surprise” that it’s something you don’t want. It’s a guarantee you get something you like. We do that for Christmas with the family… everyone gives a list, of for ex five items within a certain price bracket, and the gift giver has to buy a couple items from the list. Then everyone is happy with getting what they like but they don’t know exactly what it is. It also takes away the pressure of trying to find the perfect gift for people. It is a smart and fun way to do it and I’m sure he will make a beautiful choice!


Also, in ring size just go up a size or two if you are uncertain. I really struggled on a size for lotus and I am fine with the size I went with. But I am planning to size up 2 sizes for my next ring to give me more options. I will use a silicon sizer form my small fingers. The rings are heavy so it is not a big deal to size up. I bought a bunch of diamond stacking rings and I am now buying more in small sizes since those I find need to properly fit and my fingers are all different sizes. But the lotus is so heavy I am fine with it being too big on some fingers.


----------



## Changeitup

lynne_ross said:


> Yes my husband is unlikely to surprise me at these price points. He has told me such and said he needs a list. Even with my engagement ring. Before he proposed he asked about what type of rings I like so I showed him. I don’t think I was that particular but the idea of spending so much and getting it wrong gave him worry. So he proposed with a ring box with 3 sticks of carrots. It was meant to represent a 3 carats centre store hahaha. He preferred we pick it out together.
> I like your Christmas gift idea. Will suggest that in the future with my own family!
> 
> On a side note, my DH told me he was looking up the items on my list and was directed to my posts on here hahahaha he knows my handle. He could come here to figure out what I like or want next. So I need to be careful what I say I like now.


You husband is clearly a genius! You chose well Lynne_ross.


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Yes my husband is unlikely to surprise me at these price points. He has told me such and said he needs a list. Even with my engagement ring. Before he proposed he asked about what type of rings I like so I showed him. I don’t think I was that particular but the idea of spending so much and getting it wrong gave him worry. So he proposed with a ring box with 3 sticks of carrots. It was meant to represent a 3 carats centre store hahaha. He preferred we pick it out together.
> I like your Christmas gift idea. Will suggest that in the future with my own family!
> 
> On a side note, my DH told me he was looking up the items on my list and was directed to my posts on here hahahaha he knows my handle. He could come here to figure out what I like or want next. So I need to be careful what I say I like now.


That was such an incredibly sweet and thoughtful way to propose!!! That’s fabulous actually and makes a great story too. 
That is so funny that Google or other searches bring everyone here but then again it doesn’t surprise me as there is a wealth of knowledge here. Ok… we won’t mention anything for now then incase we end up leading him in the wrong direction  Fingers crossed!


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Also, in ring size just go up a size or two if you are uncertain. I really struggled on a size for lotus and I am fine with the size I went with. But I am planning to size up 2 sizes for my next ring to give me more options. I will use a silicon sizer form my small fingers. The rings are heavy so it is not a big deal to size up. I bought a bunch of diamond stacking rings and I am now buying more in small sizes since those I find need to properly fit and my fingers are all different sizes. But the lotus is so heavy I am fine with it being too big on some fingers.


Great points. I was planning to get a size or two bigger. I do have some of those adjusters and it helps (as with many of us its the joints which are the issue) with my normal rings but I find they can still sometimes spin. However, I think you raised a good point with btf rings - the weight and how they are made (design) doesn't allow for spinning so a couple adjusters should work! Thank you - I hadn't thought of this! I also always try to keep in mind if my fingers will change over the years (Im sure they will).


----------



## Ylesiya

Taking this baby out


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Great points. I was planning to get a size or two bigger. I do have some of those adjusters and it helps (as with many of us its the joints which are the issue) with my normal rings but I find they can still sometimes spin. However, I think you raised a good point with btf rings - the weight and how they are made (design) doesn't allow for spinning so a couple adjusters should work! Thank you - I hadn't thought of this! I also always try to keep in mind if my fingers will change over the years (Im sure they will).


Yes I feel you have to consider if your fingers will change with these unsizabke rings. I slim and my fingers are same size as they were before kids but maybe I will not be so lucky in the future. Rather have a bit too big and room to grow haha.


----------



## hopiko

eternallove4bag said:


> I love how the different VCA designs coordinate so well together without having to match
> View attachment 5201457


Lovely....just lovely!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> Lovely....just lovely!


Thank you so much!


----------



## eternallove4bag

TGIF!!


----------



## MLC888

eternallove4bag said:


> TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203636


 so pretty!


----------



## MLC888

Ylesiya said:


> Taking this baby out
> 
> View attachment 5202618


Omg just love this ring


----------



## eternallove4bag

MLC888 said:


> so pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## mocktail

Can't really capture it in a photo, but the light from the setting sun is reflecting off my hammered WG bracelet like crazy


----------



## oceanblueapril

I was cleaning/dust  my vanity/jewelry display cases, decided to take some pics of my vca pieces.❤️


----------



## lynne_ross

Cleaned my jewellery (except for the necklace in picture, will clean after wearing today) and my clover perlee looks new again. Can not believe how well it shines up each time.


----------



## glamourbag

oceanblueapril said:


> I was cleaning/dust  my vanity/jewelry display cases, decided to take some pics of my vca pieces.❤
> View attachment 5205510
> View attachment 5205511
> View attachment 5205512


What beautiful collection!


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Cleaned my jewellery (except for the necklace in picture, will clean after wearing today) and my clover perlee looks new again. Can not believe how well it shines up each time.


Hello gorgeous! That rock crystal is everything! Are those your stacking rings you mentioned? I love how they tie in with (what I assume is...??) your wedding set  . You need to post more often!


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203636


Such a classic look! Beautiful.


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Hello gorgeous! That rock crystal is everything! Are those your stacking rings you mentioned? I love how they tie in with (what I assume is...??) your wedding set  . You need to post more often!


Thank you  yes those are some of my stacking rings on my pointer. The claw ring goes so well with my wedding set so I wear it everyday and they layer with a second ring.


----------



## BigAkoya

oceanblueapril said:


> I was cleaning/dust  my vanity/jewelry display cases, decided to take some pics of my vca pieces.❤
> View attachment 5205510
> View attachment 5205511
> View attachment 5205512


Wow!  So beautiful and so colorful!  If possible (and no presure at all if you don't want to), may I see a modshot of just your WG MOP and your WG oynx/pave bracelet together?  Thanks. 

Gorgeous collection!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jp824

Keeping it simple chaperoning teens shopping for back to school outfits.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Cleaned my jewellery (except for the necklace in picture, will clean after wearing today) and my clover perlee looks new again. Can not believe how well it shines up each time.


Wow... so gorgeous!  Love your pieces and your clover is beautiful!  

But, I must admit.. after the gorgeous bling, my eyes took me straight to your beautiful polished fingernails!  
In addition to beautiful hands, you have gorgeous finger nails too! I keep saying it, and you're probably thinking what is this woman talking about?  I don't want to sound like I'm dissecting you , but I'm a detailed person, so what I see...
Your beautiful hands... the smooth back of your hand, yet slightly bony to help with that glow, then, a trace of vein peeking through. 
Your gorgeous nails... those perfect oval cuticles at the bottom, the long slender sides of your nail, then finishing up to the perfect squoval tips!  

All I can say is... Buy more rings!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Cleaned my jewellery (except for the necklace in picture, will clean after wearing today) and my clover perlee looks new again. Can not believe how well it shines up each time.


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> I am terrible with layering but I figured I should experiment with my carnelian and guilloche necklaces to match the bracelet.
> View attachment 5199950


This is a stunning combo! You look beautiful in the gold and the carnelian against the Dior jacket!  and, I hope the teens were successful with back to school shopping! 
@eternallove4bag, I love your frivole set (and your second pic with the not too fragile butterfly ring) ! In the picture that you posted, is it the frivole neckalce? The one with multiple flowers? Have you tried it? Do they turn over?
@glamourbag, ITA, that you should get both the ring and the bracelet 
@lynne_ross, love your shiny bracelet and perfect manicure!


----------



## oceanblueapril

BigAkoya said:


> Wow!  So beautiful and so colorful!  If possible (and no presure at all if you don't want to), may I see a modshot of just your WG MOP and your WG oynx/pave bracelet together?  Thanks.
> 
> Gorgeous collection!  Thank you for sharing.



I found two pics of WGMop and onyx/pave


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thanks! I can not take pictures like you but at least the pieces shine. 
Wanted to mention to you that those are my own gel nails after 1 week. My right hand pointer is starting to chip, very minor. But it is worth doing gel if you always have nail polish on.


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> This is a stunning combo! You look beautiful in the gold and the carnelian against the Dior jacket!  and, I hope the teens were successful with back to school shopping!
> @eternallove4bag, I love your frivole set (and your second pic with the not too fragile butterfly ring) ! In the picture that you posted, is it the frivole neckalce? The one with multiple flowers? Have you tried it? Do they turn over?
> @glamourbag, ITA, that you should get both the ring and the bracelet
> @lynne_ross, love your shiny bracelet and perfect manicure!


Thanks!  Teens had fun shopping.  I let them run off on their own for a bit which they seemed to prefer.  When you’re back, let’s do a little shopping of our own!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Such a classic look! Beautiful.


Thank you so much!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I can not take pictures like you but at least the pieces shine.
> Wanted to mention to you that those are my own gel nails after 1 week. My right hand pointer is starting to chip, very minor. But it is worth doing gel if you always have nail polish on.


You take beautiful pictures! And I was going to ask if they were gel nail polish! I am convincing myself to get some too. Just hope taking it off is easy because if it takes time, it will annoy me no end! Hehe!


----------



## nicole0612

oceanblueapril said:


> I found two pics of WGMop and onyx/pave
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206091
> View attachment 5206093


I would never have thought of this combination, but it is really gorgeous together! I am getting all kinds of dangerous ideas now.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> I would never have thought of this combination, but it is really gorgeous together! I am getting all kinds of dangerous ideas now.


You are too cute!  I am thinking my WG MOP 5 motf is lonely.  He needs a twin!  I am going to get another one, exact same, and wear them together to create a bigger impact.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> You are too cute!  I am thinking my WG MOP 5 motf is lonely.  He needs a twin!  I am going to get another one, exact same, and wear them together to create a bigger impact.


I am definitely looking forward to seeing this pairing when you wear them together.


----------



## jaskg144

Wearing my vintage Alhambra white gold MOP with my 2 inch chain extender    I also have a 4 inch chain extender for when I want to wear it over sweaters.


----------



## chiaoapple

Having a super perlee + coral day — perlee transforming necklace with the coral beaded ring, full set single row perlee (YG, WG, RG), and coral Birkin lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Having a super perlee + coral day — perlee transforming necklace with the coral beaded ring, full set single row perlee (YG, WG, RG), and coral Birkin lol
> View attachment 5207683


Perfection! Loving your stack of perlee bracelets and that pendant is absolutely stunning!


----------



## 880

Have worn my gmop six motif as a daily travel piece all through the weeks in Italy. Here in Aman Venice and on a private garden tour. Sadly Aman elevator is the best lit, most flattering area for pics in the entire hotel.


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> Have worn my gmop six motif as a daily travel piece all through the weeks in Italy. Here in Aman Venice and on a private garden tour. Sadly Aman elevator is the best lit, most flattering area for pics in the entire hotel.
> View attachment 5207996
> View attachment 5207989
> View attachment 5207995
> View attachment 5207988


Thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures! I love how you are rocking your VCA pieces in every picture.


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures! I love how you are rocking your VCA pieces in every picture.


thank you so much! I love to wear my jewelry every day and wish I had brought more of it with me  I have seen a lot of premier jewelry worn by others in the wild


----------



## Chrismin

880 said:


> Have worn my gmop six motif as a daily travel piece all through the weeks in Italy. Here in Aman Venice and on a private garden tour. Sadly Aman elevator is the best lit, most flattering area for pics in the entire hotel.
> View attachment 5207996
> View attachment 5207989
> View attachment 5207995
> View attachment 5207988


Amazing pics , style and scenery !


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> Have worn my gmop six motif as a daily travel piece all through the weeks in Italy. Here in Aman Venice and on a private garden tour. Sadly Aman elevator is the best lit, most flattering area for pics in the entire hotel.
> View attachment 5207996
> View attachment 5207989
> View attachment 5207995
> View attachment 5207988


Could it get any better...your DH, VCA and Venice!


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Have worn my gmop six motif as a daily travel piece all through the weeks in Italy. Here in Aman Venice and on a private garden tour. Sadly Aman elevator is the best lit, most flattering area for pics in the entire hotel.
> View attachment 5207996
> View attachment 5207989
> View attachment 5207995
> View attachment 5207988


You two are a fabulous couple!


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> Have worn my gmop six motif as a daily travel piece all through the weeks in Italy. Here in Aman Venice and on a private garden tour. Sadly Aman elevator is the best lit, most flattering area for pics in the entire hotel.
> View attachment 5207996
> View attachment 5207989
> View attachment 5207995
> View attachment 5207988


I love these pics. You're right that elevator has good lighting and I'd be doing the same! Your mini puzzle bag looks perfect on you. Is that in Sand?


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> Having a super perlee + coral day — perlee transforming necklace with the coral beaded ring, full set single row perlee (YG, WG, RG), and coral Birkin lol
> View attachment 5207683


This necklace is is the best of both worlds: practical and statement making! Always love your modelling pics


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> I am definitely looking forward to seeing this pairing when you wear them together.


I ordered it yesterday, all sold out of course.  Let's see how long it takes to arrive!  I think I will like the double bracelet look.  I pretended to wrap my 20 motif on my wrist as if it were a second bracelet, and I liked it.  It didn't quite match as the motif spacing is different on the 20 motif necklace vs. the 5 motif bracelet.  I do think it will look nice worn as two identical bracelets, similar to wearing two or three pearl bracelets stacked together which I do often. 

I hope it doesn't take forever.  I think I read somewhere the WG MOP 5 motif is always sold out and takes forever to get. Hope not. 

I also asked about the Hellebore ring.  There are no rings of any size in North America as this collection is a limited production.  I hope this ring won't be too much drama given I need to try on two sizes to pick the one that fits.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I ordered it yesterday, all sold out of course.  Let's see how long it takes to arrive!  I think I will like the double bracelet look.  I pretended to wrap my 20 motif on my wrist as if it were a second bracelet, and I liked it.  It didn't quite match as the motif spacing is different on the 20 motif necklace vs. the 5 motif bracelet.  I do think it will look nice worn as two identical bracelets, similar to wearing two or three pearl bracelets stacked together which I do often.
> 
> I hope it doesn't take forever.  I think I read somewhere the WG MOP 5 motif is always sold out and takes forever to get. Hope not.
> 
> I also asked about the Hellebore ring.  There are no rings of any size in North America as this collection is a limited production.  I hope this ring won't be too much drama given I need to try on two sizes to pick the one that fits.


You may inspire others to try the double bracelet look as well, likely it will look best with more neutral colors, and it would be stunning with pave. I hope that your WG MOP 5 motif and the Hellebore rings arrive more quickly than anticipated.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I ordered it yesterday, all sold out of course.  Let's see how long it takes to arrive!  I think I will like the double bracelet look.  I pretended to wrap my 20 motif on my wrist as if it were a second bracelet, and I liked it.  It didn't quite match as the motif spacing is different on the 20 motif necklace vs. the 5 motif bracelet.  I do think it will look nice worn as two identical bracelets, similar to wearing two or three pearl bracelets stacked together which I do often.
> 
> I hope it doesn't take forever.  I think I read somewhere the WG MOP 5 motif is always sold out and takes forever to get. Hope not.
> 
> I also asked about the Hellebore ring.  There are no rings of any size in North America as this collection is a limited production.  I hope this ring won't be too much drama given I need to try on two sizes to pick the one that fits.



I also asked for some wg mop pieces and wg Frivole earrings earlier this month, and they didn't have a thing on my list! I do think two of the wg mop bracelets would be beautiful together!


----------



## 880

thank you @BigAkoya, @glamourbag, @skyqueen, @Chrismin, all!



glamourbag said:


> I love these pics. You're right that elevator has good lighting and I'd be doing the same! Your mini puzzle bag looks perfect on you. Is that in Sand?


Thank you! I think sand mink is more taupe, and this one is called ivory but I’m not entirely sure

@glamourbag, I found something like tI here (mine has same color handles, not contrast beige though). The ad calls it avoire, so I assumed ivory. I think white is much cooler and brighter, mine is definitely off white 






						mytheresa.com
					

Acquista online - dove e quando vuoi! Scopri la nostra esclusiva offerta di Accessori, Scarpe, Borse e Abbigliamento LOEWE e acquista la moda di lusso




					www.mytheresa.com


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> thank you @BigAkoya, @glamourbag, @skyqueen, @Chrismin, all!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I think sand mink is more taupe, and this one is called ivory but I’m not entirely sure


Thank you! I love it in this color!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Have worn my gmop six motif as a daily travel piece all through the weeks in Italy. Here in Aman Venice and on a private garden tour. Sadly Aman elevator is the best lit, most flattering area for pics in the entire hotel.
> View attachment 5207996
> View attachment 5207989
> View attachment 5207995
> View attachment 5207988


You and DH are both looking fabulous! Love seeing your travel pics and outfits. Is that a BC bag that he has on?


----------



## jp824

Rogue H medor clutch with carnelian guilloche bracelets and pave frivole ring. Love how the carnelian matches so well with the medor


----------



## eternallove4bag

jp824 said:


> Rogue H medor clutch with carnelian guilloche bracelets and pave frivole ring. Love how the carnelian matches so well with the medor
> View attachment 5208923


Match made in VCA and Hermès heavens!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> You and DH are both looking fabulous! Love seeing your travel pics and outfits. Is that a BC bag that he has on?



Thanks! I adore your medor clutch with the VCA pieces! Stunning! the rouge H is so rich! And the carnelian such a perfect red! And the gold and diamonds are just perfection!

DH is wearing a valextra one called the tric trac which has a slim zip compartment that lies flat next to your body when worn crossbody (for passports, cardcase etc) and a larger outer body that pulls open that can hold stuff like masks and other stuff. Both seem pretty secure, but of course the zip gives added piece of mind. will show you next time! A piece of the strap can Be removed to shorten the strap into a hand carry. Hugs









						Yellow Leather Mini top handle bag | Valextra Tric Trac
					

Be ready to fall in love with Valextra Tric Trac Yellow Leather Mini top handle bag. Shop online for the perfect accessories for city life and enjoy free shipping.




					www.valextra.com


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> thank you @BigAkoya, @glamourbag, @skyqueen, @Chrismin, all!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I think sand mink is more taupe, and this one is called ivory but I’m not entirely sure
> 
> @glamourbag, I found something like tI here (mine has same color handles, not contrast beige though). The ad calls it avoire, so I assumed ivory. I think white is much cooler and brighter, mine is definitely off white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mytheresa.com
> 
> 
> Acquista online - dove e quando vuoi! Scopri la nostra esclusiva offerta di Accessori, Scarpe, Borse e Abbigliamento LOEWE e acquista la moda di lusso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mytheresa.com


Thank you! Going to look now!


----------



## missie1

chiaoapple said:


> Having a super perlee + coral day — perlee transforming necklace with the coral beaded ring, full set single row perlee (YG, WG, RG), and coral Birkin lol
> View attachment 5207683


Beautiful


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> Have worn my gmop six motif as a daily travel piece all through the weeks in Italy. Here in Aman Venice and on a private garden tour. Sadly Aman elevator is the best lit, most flattering area for pics in the entire hotel.
> View attachment 5207996
> View attachment 5207989
> View attachment 5207995
> View attachment 5207988


Beautiful pics and love love how you incorporated your pieces so effortlessly


----------



## missie1

Playing around with My RG stack


----------



## Addicted to bags

880 said:


> Have worn my gmop six motif as a daily travel piece all through the weeks in Italy. Here in Aman Venice and on a private garden tour. Sadly Aman elevator is the best lit, most flattering area for pics in the entire hotel.
> View attachment 5207996
> View attachment 5207989
> View attachment 5207995
> View attachment 5207988


Love the Mini Puzzle on you too


----------



## nightbefore

chiaoapple said:


> Having a super perlee + coral day — perlee transforming necklace with the coral beaded ring, full set single row perlee (YG, WG, RG), and coral Birkin lol
> View attachment 5207683


Loving this necklace and it looks great on you! Just like on the model here:


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> Playing around with My RG stack


Gorgeous pairings!


----------



## jp824

eternallove4bag said:


> Match made in VCA and Hermès heavens!


Thank you!  Both are a slippery slope for me


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> Gorgeous pairings!


Thanks


----------



## Glitterbomb

Absolutely in love with white gold & diamonds lately!


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5211534
> 
> 
> Absolutely in love with white gold & diamonds lately!


Looks beautiful on you!  Your Alhambra necklace and Perlee bangles go great together! 
You don't see the clover with the 3-row together often.  I love it!  Looks really gorgeous.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lynne_ross

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5211534
> 
> 
> Absolutely in love with white gold & diamonds lately!


Gorgeous! The whole look.


----------



## glamourbag

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5211534
> 
> 
> Absolutely in love with white gold & diamonds lately!


Stunning! And that Anita Ko with the Perlees is perfect.


----------



## nysurg

Loving my sweet Alhambra! Wore to work yesterday!


----------



## etoupebirkin

nysurg said:


> Loving my sweet Alhambra! Wore to work yesterday!


OMG, that is just so pretty!!!


----------



## nysurg

etoupebirkin said:


> OMG, that is just so pretty!!!


thank you so much!


----------



## Glitterbomb

BigAkoya said:


> Looks beautiful on you!  Your Alhambra necklace and Perlee bangles go great together!
> You don't see the clover with the 3-row together often.  I love it!  Looks really gorgeous.  Thank you for sharing.



Thank you! 



lynne_ross said:


> Gorgeous! The whole look.



Thank you! 



glamourbag said:


> Stunning! And that Anita Ko with the Perlees is perfect.



Thank you!   I love Anita Ko!


----------



## EpiFanatic

nysurg said:


> Loving my sweet Alhambra! Wore to work yesterday!


What an elegant graceful look. This is how the sweet Alhambra 16 motif was meant to be worn.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nysurg said:


> Loving my sweet Alhambra! Wore to work yesterday!


Stunning. Makes for a perfect piece to wear everyday! The very reason why I am drawn to the 16 motif.


----------



## jaskg144

Vintage Alhambra in white gold


----------



## Notorious Pink

jasmynh1 said:


> Vintage Alhambra in white gold
> View attachment 5212486


Beautiful - love your top (dress?) too!


----------



## isobel77

couturequeen said:


> Perfect amount of sparkle!



Stunning! Am eyeing these up for my wedding day jewellery


----------



## BigAkoya

jasmynh1 said:


> Vintage Alhambra in white gold
> View attachment 5212486


Beautiful!  Love it with the pearl earrings.   Looks great on you!


----------



## nysurg

2019 Holiday pendant


----------



## eternallove4bag

I have a thing for pendants … oh and matching earrings… and bracelets… and rings.. I give up! I know I am hopeless


----------



## iluvmandarins

@eternallove4bag  Your photos inspire me*. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> I have a thing for pendants … oh and matching earrings… and bracelets… and rings.. I give up! I know I am hopeless
> View attachment 5213945


Always the best pics! Love absolutely everything here


----------



## Yodabest

nysurg said:


> 2019 Holiday pendant
> 
> View attachment 5213920


I LOVE how this pops against your skin! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hkc said:


> @eternallove4bag  Your photos inspire me*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213979
> *


Aww! Thank you and I absolutely love the GMOP on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Always the best pics! Love absolutely everything here


Thank you


----------



## am2022

Wow  loved all the new posts - too many pretty VCA ! 
Just my triple drops to share ! I’m the laziest in wearing jewelries ! ❤️


----------



## nicole0612

Feminine and masculine elements together.


----------



## A bottle of Red

nicole0612 said:


> Feminine and masculine elements together.


Love the combo!


----------



## A bottle of Red

6 motif carnelian & tiger eye. (Looks better in sunshine but it's cloudy today.)


----------



## nicole0612

A bottle of Red said:


> Love the combo!


Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

A bottle of Red said:


> 6 motif carnelian & tiger eye. (Looks better in sunshine but it's cloudy today.)


This is stunning! Absolutely perfect shades of Carnelian and TE!


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> 6 motif carnelian & tiger eye. (Looks better in sunshine but it's cloudy today.)


That's so beautiful!  The stones, especially the tiger eye stones are perfect.  Tiger eye striations can sometimes be goofy, but I love the way yours are.  Congratulations on your gorgeous piece!  The length is great too. V-neck sweaters all fall and winter!


----------



## A bottle of Red

nicole0612 said:


> This is stunning! Absolutely perfect shades of Carnelian and TE!


Thank you so much!


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> That's so beautiful!  The stones, especially the tiger eye stones are perfect.  Tiger eye striations can sometimes be goofy, but I love the way yours are.  Congratulations on your gorgeous piece!  The length is great too. V-neck sweaters all fall and winter!


Thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I have a thing for pendants … oh and matching earrings… and bracelets… and rings.. I give up! I know I am hopeless
> View attachment 5213945


All your pieces and sets are beautiful.  Love them all, but today... the malachite set speaks to me!  Gorgeous!     
Looking forward to your next set of gorgeous photos!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> All your pieces and sets are beautiful.  Love them all, but today... the malachite set speaks to me!  Gorgeous!
> Looking forward to your next set of gorgeous photos!


You are too kind! Thank you so much. Out of all the stones, malachite is my kryptonite, whether it be bag or bling.


----------



## Cool Breeze

A bottle of Red said:


> 6 motif carnelian & tiger eye. (Looks better in sunshine but it's cloudy today.)


It’s beautiful and you wear it well.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s beautiful and you wear it well.


Thank you so much!

@eternallove4bag i love malachite every time I see it but somehow it doesn't look good on me. 
I love your photos btw, so elegant and pretty.


----------



## mocktail

Classic feminine (Alhambra bracelet) + contemporary edgy (Clash ring)


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> @eternallove4bag i love malachite every time I see it but somehow it doesn't look good on me.
> I love your photos btw, so elegant and pretty.


Thank you so much! It’s fun to share my love for VCA on a forum with like minded fellow bling lovers.


----------



## eternallove4bag

In the midst of a busy day when you look down upon your blings and can smile… does motivate me to work harder for sure


----------



## A bottle of Red

Captured the glow in bathroom (no filter). 
Eta sorry its a bit blurry


----------



## jp824

eternallove4bag said:


> In the midst of a busy day when you look down upon your blings and can smile… does motivate me to work harder for sure
> View attachment 5215259


That is so true and why I even wear my bling when I work from home…


----------



## Ylesiya

Romance a Paris in action


----------



## surfer

Out with my te and mop


----------



## eternallove4bag

jp824 said:


> That is so true and why I even wear my bling when I work from home…


Yes! This is the best way to get the cost per wear down faster


----------



## A bottle of Red

Ylesiya said:


> Romance a Paris in action
> View attachment 5215621


Never seen this before,  really nice!


----------



## 880

@nysurg, @eternallove4bag, @jasmynh1, @Glitterbomb, @hkc, @amacasa, @nicole0612, @surfer, @A bottle of Red, @Ylesiya

thank you for the eye candy! Am trying to distract myself (intermittent fasting) and all the gorgeous pics are perfect!

@eternallove4bag, I’m not alone thinking that your photos are incredible artistic compositions

hugs


----------



## A bottle of Red

880 said:


> @nysurg, @eternallove4bag, @jasmynh1, @Glitterbomb, @hkc, @amacasa, @nicole0612, @surfer, @A bottle of Red, @Ylesiya
> 
> thank you for the eye candy! Am trying to distract myself (intermittent fasting) and all the gorgeous pics are perfect!
> 
> hugs


Good luck with the fasting!


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> @nysurg, @eternallove4bag, @jasmynh1, @Glitterbomb, @hkc, @amacasa, @nicole0612, @surfer, @A bottle of Red, @Ylesiya
> 
> thank you for the eye candy! Am trying to distract myself (intermittent fasting) and all the gorgeous pics are perfect!
> 
> @eternallove4bag, I’m not alone thinking that your photos are incredible artistic compositions
> 
> hugs


Thank you so much! Hehe I am compiling all the pictures so I can look back on them with a smile when I am in my 80s and 90s, grateful for everything in life


----------



## A bottle of Red

Looks good on cream too!


----------



## chiaoapple

Clipped on the turquoise ring to go with my skirt!


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> In the midst of a busy day when you look down upon your blings and can smile… does motivate me to work harder for sure
> View attachment 5215259


Your nails look divine, not to mention the rest of it!


----------



## A bottle of Red

chiaoapple said:


> Clipped on the turquoise ring to go with my skirt!
> View attachment 5216845


That skirt is amazing!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Finally sunny! Sorry im a bit obsessed....


----------



## jaskg144




----------



## shattrstar

Finally wore these together today


----------



## A bottle of Red

shattrstar said:


> Finally wore these together today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217187
> View attachment 5217188
> View attachment 5217189


That blue is beautiful & looks amazing on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Clipped on the turquoise ring to go with my skirt!
> View attachment 5216845


Stunning! Gosh, I love how you coordinate your outfits with the blings!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Your nails look divine, not to mention the rest of it!


Thank you so much! I always admire your beautiful pictures!


----------



## 880

Going to visit in laws:
YG  six motif magic GMOP, PG diamond bulgari serpenti tubogas; PG diamond head serpenti viper ring; avatar cuff on other wrist (long sleeved wolford hoodie slides over the wrist most of the time); diamond solitaire studs (thank you for your compliment below @glamourbag  and  @hers4eva. They’re emerald cut rectangles)


----------



## hers4eva

880 said:


> View attachment 5217604
> View attachment 5217606
> 
> Going to visit in laws:
> YG  six motif magic GMOP, PG diamond bulgari serpenti tubogas; PG diamond head serpenti viper ring; avatar cuff on other wrist (long sleeved hoodie slides over the wrist most of the time); diamond solitaire studs




Your diamond studs are  so stunning.  Are they radiant shape?
They are the perfect size for your ear.


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> View attachment 5217604
> View attachment 5217606
> View attachment 5217619
> 
> Going to visit in laws:
> YG  six motif magic GMOP, PG diamond bulgari serpenti tubogas; PG diamond head serpenti viper ring; avatar cuff on other wrist (long sleeved wolford hoodie slides over the wrist most of the time); diamond solitaire studs (thank you for your compliment below @hers4eva. They’re emerald cut rectangles)


Such a fabulous combination. I dont know what is my favorite...so much goodness here


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> View attachment 5217604
> View attachment 5217606
> View attachment 5217619
> 
> Going to visit in laws:
> YG  six motif magic GMOP, PG diamond bulgari serpenti tubogas; PG diamond head serpenti viper ring; avatar cuff on other wrist (long sleeved wolford hoodie slides over the wrist most of the time); diamond solitaire studs (thank you for your compliment below @glamourbag  and  @hers4eva. They’re emerald cut rectangles)


Fabulous, as usual!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> View attachment 5217604
> View attachment 5217606
> View attachment 5217619
> 
> Going to visit in laws:
> YG  six motif magic GMOP, PG diamond bulgari serpenti tubogas; PG diamond head serpenti viper ring; avatar cuff on other wrist (long sleeved wolford hoodie slides over the wrist most of the time); diamond solitaire studs (thank you for your compliment below @glamourbag  and  @hers4eva. They’re emerald cut rectangles)


Your wrist wrappery is everything.  Your studs are amazing you know I need a closeup of these.   E


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> View attachment 5217604
> View attachment 5217606
> View attachment 5217619
> 
> Going to visit in laws:
> YG  six motif magic GMOP, PG diamond bulgari serpenti tubogas; PG diamond head serpenti viper ring; avatar cuff on other wrist (long sleeved wolford hoodie slides over the wrist most of the time); diamond solitaire studs (thank you for your compliment below @glamourbag  and  @hers4eva. They’re emerald cut rectangles)


Oh la la! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## A bottle of Red

missie1 said:


> Your wrist wrappery is everything.  Your studs are amazing you know I need a closeup of these.   E


Yes would love to get more pics of those earrings!  They look amazing


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> Finally sunny! Sorry im a bit obsessed....


Obsessing is good!  It shows you truly love it!
My husband laughs when I tell him I'm going in to the closet and play with my bling.    

Great choice, and it's such a beautiful necklace.  
Hmm.... are we matchy matchy?  What earrings?  
Who needs earrings when you such an eye catching piece!


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> View attachment 5217604
> View attachment 5217606
> View attachment 5217619
> 
> Going to visit in laws:
> YG  six motif magic GMOP, PG diamond bulgari serpenti tubogas; PG diamond head serpenti viper ring; avatar cuff on other wrist (long sleeved wolford hoodie slides over the wrist most of the time); diamond solitaire studs (thank you for your compliment below @glamourbag  and  @hers4eva. They’re emerald cut rectangles)


The Maltese bracelet... just stunning...


----------



## 880

Thanks @BigAkoya, @A bottle of Red, @eternallove4bag, @missie1, @Cool Breeze For your kind words!
one of the times I lost an engagement ring (the time I think DH threw it out with the newspapers, my mom loaned me one of hers plus the matching emerald cut earrings). Then, when DH got me a pair of diamond studs, I returned them back to her; and, recently, she passed them back, ostensibly for good lol. (jewelry in my family gets passed around a lot). She wasn’t crazy about them bc they turned sideways on her ears. (However, I am bigger than she is, and I have chunkier ear lobes, so they don’t move on my ears (shrugs).  I tried to take a close up, but I think the hotel bathroom light makes them look whiter than they really are. Maybe the second pic is more accurate, IDK


----------



## cafecreme15

Stacked my 2019 holiday pendant with this sweet little gold initial necklace. Simultaneously thankful and sad that the 2020 and 2021 pendants are in metals that aren’t for me


----------



## lynne_ross

880 said:


> Thanks @BigAkoya, @A bottle of Red, @eternallove4bag, @missie1, @Cool Breeze For your kind words!
> one of the times I lost an engagement ring (the time I think DH threw it out with the newspapers, my mom loaned me one of hers plus the matching emerald cut earrings). Then, when DH got me a pair of diamond studs, I returned them back to her; and, recently, she passed them back, ostensibly for good lol. (jewelry in my family gets passed around a lot). She wasn’t crazy about them bc they turned sideways on her ears. (However, I am bigger than she is, and I have chunkier ear lobes, so they don’t move on my ears (shrugs).  I tried to take a close up, but I think the hotel bathroom light makes them look whiter than they really are. Maybe the second pic is more accurate, IDK
> View attachment 5218127
> View attachment 5218130


Love these!! Go with everything


----------



## DS2006

I was incredibly lucky a few days ago when I asked my SA about pricing for a future special order of this piece, and she told me she had one in the boutique if I wanted it!!! Maybe there really is something lucky about these clovers!!!

I am happy to have it to wear with my Perlee turquoise earrings, and of course, it will work with any of my basic platinum and diamond pieces.

Introducing my new solid white gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet! (with my onyx/pave in the last pic just for fun!)
(Seems like my jewelry always comes on dark, rainy days to explain the dark pics!)


----------



## A bottle of Red

880 said:


> Thanks @BigAkoya, @A bottle of Red, @eternallove4bag, @missie1, @Cool Breeze For your kind words!
> one of the times I lost an engagement ring (the time I think DH threw it out with the newspapers, my mom loaned me one of hers plus the matching emerald cut earrings). Then, when DH got me a pair of diamond studs, I returned them back to her; and, recently, she passed them back, ostensibly for good lol. (jewelry in my family gets passed around a lot). She wasn’t crazy about them bc they turned sideways on her ears. (However, I am bigger than she is, and I have chunkier ear lobes, so they don’t move on my ears (shrugs).  I tried to take a close up, but I think the hotel bathroom light makes them look whiter than they really are. Maybe the second pic is more accurate, IDK
> View attachment 5218127
> View attachment 5218130


Omg a thrown out engagement ring... yikes. Did he replace it?
Those earrings are incredible on you!


----------



## A bottle of Red

cafecreme15 said:


> Stacked my 2019 holiday pendant with this sweet little gold initial necklace. Simultaneously thankful and sad that the 2020 and 2021 pendants are in metals that aren’t for me


So delicate with that pretty pop of color!


----------



## 880

DS2006 said:


> I was incredibly lucky a few days ago when I asked my SA about pricing for a future special order of this piece, and she told me she had one in the boutique if I wanted it!!! Maybe there really is something lucky about these clovers!!!
> 
> I am happy to have it to wear with my Perlee turquoise earrings, and of course, it will work with any of my basic platinum and diamond pieces.
> 
> Introducing my new solid white gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet! (with my onyx/pave in the last pic just for fun!)
> (Seems like my jewelry always comes on dark, rainy days to explain the dark pics!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218145
> View attachment 5218146
> View attachment 5218147


LOVE this so much! Also I adore the combo of the white gold and the onyx pave! So gorgeous!

@lynne_ross, thank you for your kind words!

@A bottle of Red, yes, (coughs) he did. I have a small assortment that stand in for the times I’ve lost engagement rings.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> I was incredibly lucky a few days ago when I asked my SA about pricing for a future special order of this piece, and she told me she had one in the boutique if I wanted it!!! Maybe there really is something lucky about these clovers!!!
> 
> I am happy to have it to wear with my Perlee turquoise earrings, and of course, it will work with any of my basic platinum and diamond pieces.
> 
> Introducing my new solid white gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet! (with my onyx/pave in the last pic just for fun!)
> (Seems like my jewelry always comes on dark, rainy days to explain the dark pics!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218145
> View attachment 5218146
> View attachment 5218147


Congrats! Beautiful stack. Are you moving your collection to be all wg? I love your ring too.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I was incredibly lucky a few days ago when I asked my SA about pricing for a future special order of this piece, and she told me she had one in the boutique if I wanted it!!! Maybe there really is something lucky about these clovers!!!
> 
> I am happy to have it to wear with my Perlee turquoise earrings, and of course, it will work with any of my basic platinum and diamond pieces.
> 
> Introducing my new solid white gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet! (with my onyx/pave in the last pic just for fun!)
> (Seems like my jewelry always comes on dark, rainy days to explain the dark pics!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218145
> View attachment 5218146
> View attachment 5218147


Gorgeous, and it looks great on you!  I love the two bracelets together too!
Congratulations on such a beautiful piece!  A SO without the wait too!  Just wow!

P.S.  I love that you also love WG!!!


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> Congrats! Beautiful stack. Are you moving your collection to be all wg? I love your ring too.



Thank you! My first piece was the solid yg bracelet! But I know with my coloring, I look best in white metals especially near my face. I had also bought the yg lapis pave bracelet just because I LOVED it, but then I really hesitated about adding more yg pieces to match and sold that bracelet to a good friend. So I decided to complete my white gold VCA pieces first, and later I will revisit whether to add any more yellow or rose gold (I do have daughters who can wear those colors). I do think all the metals are beautiful! Thanks also about the ring! I had the diamond for several years in a solitaire and finally decided on a reset earlier this year!



BigAkoya said:


> Gorgeous, and it looks great on you!  I love the two bracelets together too!
> Congratulations on such a beautiful piece!  A SO without the wait too!  Just wow!
> 
> P,S,  I love that you also love WG!!!



Thanks so much!  I am still amazed at how this came about!  I am also glad there are a few wg fans around in this time of yg and rg being in favor!!!


----------



## DS2006

880 said:


> LOVE this so much! Also I adore the combo of the white gold and the onyx pave! So gorgeous!



Thanks so much! I certainly have been enjoying your wonderful trip pictures!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! My first piece was the solid yg bracelet! But I know with my coloring, I look best in white metals especially near my face. I had also bought the yg lapis pave bracelet just because I LOVED it, but then I really hesitated about adding more yg pieces to match and sold that bracelet to a good friend. So I decided to complete my white gold VCA pieces first, and later I will revisit whether to add any more yellow or rose gold (I do have daughters who can wear those colors). I do think all the metals are beautiful! Thanks also about the ring! I had the diamond for several years in a solitaire and finally decided on a reset earlier this year!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  I am still amazed at how this came about!  I am also glad there are a few wg fans around in this time of yg and rg being in favor!!!


I started with yg too but now have all 3 golds on my list. Wg looks best on me too but I prefer the look of yg for work and daily wear. The wg hammer looks like diamonds. Nice add to any wg collection.


----------



## A bottle of Red

DS2006 said:


> I was incredibly lucky a few days ago when I asked my SA about pricing for a future special order of this piece, and she told me she had one in the boutique if I wanted it!!! Maybe there really is something lucky about these clovers!!!
> 
> I am happy to have it to wear with my Perlee turquoise earrings, and of course, it will work with any of my basic platinum and diamond pieces.
> 
> Introducing my new solid white gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet! (with my onyx/pave in the last pic just for fun!)
> (Seems like my jewelry always comes on dark, rainy days to explain the dark pics!)
> I love your onyx pave bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 5218145
> View attachment 5218146
> View attachment 5218147


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> I was incredibly lucky a few days ago when I asked my SA about pricing for a future special order of this piece, and she told me she had one in the boutique if I wanted it!!! Maybe there really is something lucky about these clovers!!!
> 
> I am happy to have it to wear with my Perlee turquoise earrings, and of course, it will work with any of my basic platinum and diamond pieces.
> 
> Introducing my new solid white gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet! (with my onyx/pave in the last pic just for fun!)
> (Seems like my jewelry always comes on dark, rainy days to explain the dark pics!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218145
> View attachment 5218146
> View attachment 5218147


What a stunning stack! And I love your e-ring too!


----------



## chiaoapple

DS2006 said:


> I was incredibly lucky a few days ago when I asked my SA about pricing for a future special order of this piece, and she told me she had one in the boutique if I wanted it!!! Maybe there really is something lucky about these clovers!!!
> 
> I am happy to have it to wear with my Perlee turquoise earrings, and of course, it will work with any of my basic platinum and diamond pieces.
> 
> Introducing my new solid white gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet! (with my onyx/pave in the last pic just for fun!)
> (Seems like my jewelry always comes on dark, rainy days to explain the dark pics!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218145
> View attachment 5218146
> View attachment 5218147


Wow you really are lucky! Congrats — I have the hammered WG SO set as well, and am actively searching for the onyx/pave (well my SA is anyway). The pieces look stunning on you!


----------



## DS2006

eternallove4bag said:


> What a stunning stack! And I love your e-ring too!



Thanks so much! 



chiaoapple said:


> Wow you really are lucky! Congrats — I have the hammered WG SO set as well, and am actively searching for the onyx/pave (well my SA is anyway). The pieces look stunning on you!



Thank you! I definitely was lucky that day! Oh, I hope you can get the onyx/pave soon! It truly is one of my very favorite pieces! I am now going to look for pictures of your wg hammered pieces! You have many outstanding pieces..love your perlee transforming necklace!!!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> Thanks @BigAkoya, @A bottle of Red, @eternallove4bag, @missie1, @Cool Breeze For your kind words!
> one of the times I lost an engagement ring (the time I think DH threw it out with the newspapers, my mom loaned me one of hers plus the matching emerald cut earrings). Then, when DH got me a pair of diamond studs, I returned them back to her; and, recently, she passed them back, ostensibly for good lol. (jewelry in my family gets passed around a lot). She wasn’t crazy about them bc they turned sideways on her ears. (However, I am bigger than she is, and I have chunkier ear lobes, so they don’t move on my ears (shrugs).  I tried to take a close up, but I think the hotel bathroom light makes them look whiter than they really are. Maybe the second pic is more accurate, IDK
> View attachment 5218127
> View attachment 5218130


These are fabulous omg I love them.  Your mom has the best jewelry I swear. Every time you show her diamond pieces I like momma knows her pieces lol.  Dont give them back


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> I was incredibly lucky a few days ago when I asked my SA about pricing for a future special order of this piece, and she told me she had one in the boutique if I wanted it!!! Maybe there really is something lucky about these clovers!!!
> 
> I am happy to have it to wear with my Perlee turquoise earrings, and of course, it will work with any of my basic platinum and diamond pieces.
> 
> Introducing my new solid white gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet! (with my onyx/pave in the last pic just for fun!)
> (Seems like my jewelry always comes on dark, rainy days to explain the dark pics!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218145
> View attachment 5218146
> View attachment 5218147


This is such a beautiful combination.  It really works with the pave onyx.  I love when SO is available immediately with that 6 month wait.  Your ring is stunning


----------



## SmokieDragon

My blue agate bracelet on its way to be sent for shortening. Matches my car’s logo! With that in mind, I think I know what’s my next piece hehe


----------



## cali_to_ny

Duplicate post.


----------



## cali_to_ny

chiaoapple said:


> Wow you really are lucky! Congrats — I have the hammered WG SO set as well, and am actively searching for the onyx/pave (well my SA is anyway). The pieces look stunning on you!


Fashionphile has one right now!


----------



## DS2006

missie1 said:


> This is such a beautiful combination.  It really works with the pave onyx.  I love when SO is available immediately with that 6 month wait.  Your ring is stunning


Thanks so much, Missie!


----------



## missie1

cali_to_ny said:


> Fashionphile has one right now!


What omg let me go see now.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ylesiya said:


> Romance a Paris in action
> View attachment 5215621


Stunning.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Feeling extra…


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Feeling extra…
> View attachment 5218798
> View attachment 5218799


Looks gorgeous!  Love your WG pieces.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Looks gorgeous!  Love your WG pieces.


Thank you.  Trying to remind myself that I have these pieces.


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> Feeling extra…
> View attachment 5218798
> View attachment 5218799


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## 880

EpiFanatic said:


> Feeling extra…
> View attachment 5218798
> View attachment 5218799


I love this stack! You look amazing!


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Feeling extra…
> View attachment 5218798
> View attachment 5218799


Love It.


----------



## A bottle of Red

EpiFanatic said:


> Feeling extra…
> View attachment 5218798
> View attachment 5218799


So much cool white gold & then the pop of onyx is beautiful!  But since when does onyx come w wg & no pave?


----------



## EpiFanatic

A bottle of Red said:


> So much cool white gold & then the pop of onyx is beautiful!  But since when does onyx come w wg & no pave?


Special order.   Now on the pre-approved list.


----------



## surfer

Sunny day out


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> My Lotus earrings are finally here.  As FYI, I had to order them which took 8 weeks to arrive.  Then, I asked the SA to send them right back out to swap out the posts for thinner posts and also loosen the clips before sending them to me.  That took another 6 weeks, so a total of 14 weeks wait time.  Anyway, here is a photo of the earrings.  I also posted photos of the Lotus vs. Frivole for those who are debating which collection, so you can compare the size.
> 
> I'm so happy my Lotus ring isn't lonely anymore in his little cubby hole at night!
> 
> View attachment 5198000
> View attachment 5198001
> View attachment 5198002


They're beautiful! Wear them well and in good health.


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> Weekend play
> View attachment 5198549
> View attachment 5198550


Oh my goodness! These colors! Too much fabulousness . . .


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> I have a thing for pendants … oh and matching earrings… and bracelets… and rings.. I give up! I know I am hopeless
> View attachment 5213945


What fun!


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> View attachment 5217604
> View attachment 5217606
> View attachment 5217619
> 
> Going to visit in laws:
> YG  six motif magic GMOP, PG diamond bulgari serpenti tubogas; PG diamond head serpenti viper ring; avatar cuff on other wrist (long sleeved wolford hoodie slides over the wrist most of the time); diamond solitaire studs (thank you for your compliment below @glamourbag  and  @hers4eva. They’re emerald cut rectangles)


Ascher cut!? . . . I love them.


----------



## surfer

Happyish said:


> Oh my goodness! These colors! Too much fabulousness . . .


Thank you for your kind words hun!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> What fun!


Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

I would not stack them like this but did have fun at cartier the other day,  trying out the JUC bracelet and the panthere watch with my VCA stack 



and of course, had to click a pic of my beloved Frivole BTF ring too


Neither the JUC nor the panthere watch are mine … atm


----------



## Purrsey

I love this dainty stack.


----------



## minami

The other day at Tiffany’s


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just sharing my onyx and WG.  Most bestest casual cool bracelet ever.  #mostworn5motif


----------



## XCCX

jp824 said:


> Rogue H medor clutch with carnelian guilloche bracelets and pave frivole ring. Love how the carnelian matches so well with the medor
> View attachment 5208923


Incredibly beautiful!!!


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> View attachment 5217604
> View attachment 5217606
> View attachment 5217619
> 
> Going to visit in laws:
> YG  six motif magic GMOP, PG diamond bulgari serpenti tubogas; PG diamond head serpenti viper ring; avatar cuff on other wrist (long sleeved wolford hoodie slides over the wrist most of the time); diamond solitaire studs (thank you for your compliment below @glamourbag  and  @hers4eva. They’re emerald cut rectangles)


Just fabulous


----------



## nycmamaofone

Loving the 10-motif. Worth every penny.


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> Loving the 10-motif. Worth every penny.


This is so gorgeous!  After seeing your photo, I really need to get my ducks in a row and get with the oynx program!  
I need to figure out what pieces to go with the 20.  I was thinking of the Cosmos oynx earrings (to go with the Cosmos oynx BTF ring), but those matching VA earrings look so fabulous!  It cannot get more matchy matchy beautiful than what you have!  

There is just something about a perfectly matched necklace and earring set, and you just nailed that look.  
It's so beautiful and gorgeous on you!   I am going to save this photo.


----------



## nycmamaofone

BigAkoya said:


> This is so gorgeous!  After seeing your photo, I really need to get my ducks in a row and get with the oynx program!
> I need to figure out what pieces to go with the 20.  I was thinking of the Cosmos oynx earrings (to go with the Cosmos oynx BTF ring), but those matching VA earrings look so fabulous!  It cannot get more matchy matchy beautiful than what you have!
> 
> There is just something about a perfectly matched necklace and earring set, and you just nailed that look.
> It's so beautiful and gorgeous on you!   I am going to save this photo.


Aww you are too kind BigAkoya!! I was never a matchy matchy person but VCA and the lovely ladies on this forum have convinced me of its beauty. I thought I’d be content with just the onyx earrings but I really adore the 10 motif. I realized you see more than 5 motifs when worn, so it really is worth the extra cost. Thanks again for your help and kind words!


----------



## MyDogTink

EpiFanatic said:


> Just sharing my onyx and WG.  Most bestest casual cool bracelet ever.  #mostworn5motif
> 
> View attachment 5221166


Beautiful, as is your mon monogram LV. Lovely color selection.


----------



## EpiFanatic

MyDogTink said:


> Beautiful, as is your mon monogram LV. Lovely color selection.


Thank you @MyDogTink .  So lovely of you to notice.


----------



## Glitterbomb

rose gold pave vintage alhambra + ginza edition rose gold mop magic alhambra


----------



## lemontart

nycmamaofone said:


> Loving the 10-motif. Worth every penny.



Love the look! Very nice on you!


----------



## innerpeace85

chiaoapple said:


> Mixing Bvlgari with VCA！
> View attachment 5009690


Stunning! Is your Bvlgari Malachite pendant in RG?


----------



## hers4eva

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5221683
> 
> 
> rose gold pave vintage alhambra + ginza edition rose gold mop magic alhambra



love your stack   Perfect.

is your pave vintage chain length in your picture 16.54 inches?


----------



## nycmamaofone

lemontart said:


> Love the look! Very nice on you!


Aww thank you so much!


----------



## Glitterbomb

hers4eva said:


> love your stack   Perfect.
> 
> is your pave vintage chain length in your picture 16.54 inches?



I am wearing it on the shortest length, which I think is 14.5


----------



## hers4eva

Glitterbomb said:


> I am wearing it on the shortest length, which I think is 14.5



So happy to hear that you are wearing on the shortest length.

I was wondering if it would lay on top of a shirt like yours and not tuck under the shirt being too short.

Is your neck size around 13 inches?

Thank you


----------



## Violet Bleu

Trying to decide if I want to SO a 10 motif so came up with this creative way to wear my 5 motif for now:


----------



## BigAkoya

Violet Bleu said:


> Trying to decide if I want to SO a 10 motif so came up with this creative way to wear my 5 motif for now:
> View attachment 5222921


It's cute, and a good idea, but I vote do a SO 10 and get a real necklace.
The 5 motif spacing is not the same as the 10 motif or 20 motif as you probably know.  The spacing in the bracelets have a standard of 4 links (looks like you shortened your bracelet from what I can see in the photos, so it's even less links) while the spacing in the necklaces have a standard of 5 links.  This is also which is why two 5s does not equal a 10.  And of course, with a 10 motif, you won't see the clasps. 

Good luck in your decision!  The GMOP is beautiful.  I think an all around 10 motif would beautiful.


----------



## Violet Bleu

BigAkoya said:


> It's cute, and a good idea, but I vote do a SO 10 and get a real necklace.
> The 5 motif spacing is not the same as the 10 motif or 20 motif as you probably know.  The spacing in the bracelets have a standard of 4 links (looks like you shortened your bracelet from what I can see in the photos, so it's even less links) while the spacing in the necklaces have a standard of 5 links.  This is also which is why two 5s does not equal a 10.  And of course, with a 10 motif, you won't see the clasps.
> 
> Good luck in your decision!  The GMOP is beautiful.  I think an all around 10 motif would beautiful.


Thank you! I wonder if they would let me SO an alternating 10 motif with hammered rose gold and GMOP or even with guilloché. I’ve also considered just MOP with rose gold. The GMOP Magic is still in the running, but I really feel my next purchase needs to be a 10 motif. I think I need an iconic necklace for my collection!


----------



## BigAkoya

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you! I wonder if they would let me SO an alternating 10 motif with hammered rose gold and GMOP or even with guilloché. I’ve also considered just MOP with rose gold. The GMOP Magic is still in the running, but I really feel my next purchase needs to be a 10 motif. I think I need an iconic necklace for my collection!


I am sure they would as RG is quite popular now.  Lot of ladies have done SOs on RG.  You may want to check out the SO thread to get ideas.

As to your motif and stone dilemma...
For me, for a 10 (and also a 20), I like the pop of all stones being the same.  I think the beauty of Alhambra is a necklace with the same colored stones, all strung up.  The eye just stares at the piece and the beauty of all the matching stones.  With alternating, I feel it gets busy and the full impact of the stones is somehow lost.  The eye starts to move around and is not quite sure what it's looking at... is it a gold necklace or is it a stone necklace?

We're getting close to holiday season, and my husband just went bonkers ordering tons of Christmas lights to hang outside on our trees and bushes.  So... a Christmas analogy... imagine a person wearing a string of the red Christmas lights as a necklace. Wow... all you see is the red color and the eye and brain processes that "red Christmas light necklace."  It's forces the eye to stop and stare at the red necklace.  Now imagine the same person wearing a string of the assorted color Christmas lights as a necklace (red, blue, yellow, green).  Yes, it's still bright, but it's busy.  Now the eye is confused, so the eye has to move everywhere stopping at some lights, but not at all lights because the eye/brain gets bored easily with too much distraction.  The "stop and stare" impact is a bit lost.  It now looks like a busy Christmas necklace vs. a eye popping red necklace.  Whew!  I hope that made sense.  Hence for me, I think a necklace with all same stones makes a bigger impact.  I think if you add gold motifs, it turns more into a gold chain necklace. Anyway, that's just me and I wanted to share another point of view.  Of course, there are lots of lovers of alternating.  You just can't go wrong with VCA... so many choices!

As yes to an iconic necklace!  I do vote a 10!  I am not a fan of joining two bracelets with the clasp showing.  Yes, SAs will tell us we can get more mileage and creative, but they are out to sell and convince us the piece is sooo versatile.  I'm a purist, and I want my fine jewelry to be worn the way it was intended, a bracelet is a bracelet, a necklace is a necklace.  It's like adding more fabric to a pair of shorts and trying to make them look like pants.  Sure it could work, but you will see the seam where it was stitched together, as you would see a clasp.  

I love MOP the most of all stones, it just glows, so I vote MOP!
But... because you already have a GMOP bracelet, I would get GMOP to match.  I love the simple effortless chic of matching pieces.
Although... if you are not matchy matchy, I would get MOP.  MOP just makes a face glow!  (Add a drop of highlighter to the neck!) However... if you already have a MOP bracelet, then for sure my vote is MOP... glowy and matchy matchy!     

I hope this helps.  Definitely check out the SO thread though... lots of great discussion from ladies on RG to help you decide.
Good luck to you!  Planning for your next piece is half the fun!


----------



## jenaps

Violet Bleu said:


> Trying to decide if I want to SO a 10 motif so came up with this creative way to wear my 5 motif for now:
> View attachment 5222921


I do this too but add a scarf or a collared shirt.  The members here can tell but no one else will.


----------



## Glitterbomb

hers4eva said:


> So happy to hear that you are wearing on the shortest length.
> 
> I was wondering if it would lay on top of a shirt like yours and not tuck under the shirt being too short.
> 
> Is your neck size around 13 inches?
> 
> Thank you



My neck is actually 11.25 inches, I just measured it to make sure! 

I can have it lay on top without it tucking under, but throughout the day with normal movement it tends to go underneath at times, and I find myself having to put it back over my shirt.


----------



## nicole0612

Violet Bleu said:


> Trying to decide if I want to SO a 10 motif so came up with this creative way to wear my 5 motif for now:


Pretty GMOP! Perhaps you can try it out with a second bracelet strung with the GMOP, even if it is a different stone. I think that will make it easier to envision the 10, and even with a different stone the motifs blend together decently well.


----------



## chiaoapple

innerpeace85 said:


> Stunning! Is your Bvlgari Malachite pendant in RG?


Hi, thanks and yes it is RG Malachite.


----------



## innerpeace85

chiaoapple said:


> Hi, thanks and yes it is RG Malachite.


Thank you. Do you mix it with YG?


----------



## Rami00

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## glamourbag

Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223950


Love this, R! All the best stuff H, C, VCA and Tiffany! XX


----------



## Rami00

glamourbag said:


> Love this, R! All the best stuff H, C, VCA and Tiffany! XX


Thank you


----------



## BigAkoya

Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223950


This is so beautiful!  I love your Noeud ring, and it looks great with the Victoria bracelet and 2.55 SHW.  
Because everything you have on is so white metal/black/gray, it actually makes the YG ribbon in your ring pop!  

Such an amazing piece!  It's gorgeous on you!


----------



## Rami00

BigAkoya said:


> This is so beautiful!  I love your Noeud ring, and it looks great with the Victoria bracelet and 2.55 SHW.
> Because everything you have on is so white metal/black/gray, it actually makes the YG ribbon in your ring pop!
> 
> Such an amazing piece!  It's gorgeous on you!


You are so kind, thank you. Bracelet is the only other piece of jewelry I wear with that ring, to keep the balance going lol


----------



## A bottle of Red

Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223950


Happy Friday indeed! Absolutely beautiful  ring & bracelet!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223950


That ring


----------



## nycmamaofone

I’m finding these two pieces extremely versatile!


----------



## minami

Wearing my new WG mop set for lunch with team 



so in love with WG now


----------



## chiaoapple

Going full yellow gold with perlee transforming necklace, YG Clover and YG 5 row. Constance is the vintage model in 23cm and YG hardware.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

I am definitely a fan of Fall. Sharing my sotd the other day. Happy Saturday Y’all!


----------



## tenshix

DS2006 said:


> I was incredibly lucky a few days ago when I asked my SA about pricing for a future special order of this piece, and she told me she had one in the boutique if I wanted it!!! Maybe there really is something lucky about these clovers!!!
> 
> I am happy to have it to wear with my Perlee turquoise earrings, and of course, it will work with any of my basic platinum and diamond pieces.
> 
> Introducing my new solid white gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet! (with my onyx/pave in the last pic just for fun!)
> (Seems like my jewelry always comes on dark, rainy days to explain the dark pics!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218145
> View attachment 5218146
> View attachment 5218147



Oh my goodness I love!! So lucky indeed  

If I may ask does that mean someone else had SO’ed this piece and said no to it which made it available for others to purchase? If so, did you still pay the SO price? I would love to be that lucky and not have to do the SO wait time!


----------



## Snowshoe42

Loving my new TE bracelet and the start of jumper season


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Going full yellow gold with perlee transforming necklace, YG Clover and YG 5 row. Constance is the vintage model in 23cm and YG hardware.
> View attachment 5224691


Always on point and beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> I am definitely a fan of Fall. Sharing my sotd the other day. Happy Saturday Y’all!


Look at that stunning arm stack


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m finding these two pieces extremely versatile!


I love the large frivole earrings on you! Such a statement piece!


----------



## nycmamaofone

eternallove4bag said:


> I love the large frivole earrings on you! Such a statement piece!


Thanks babe! Yes, I agree! Statement without being garish.


----------



## 911snowball

Lynn, your manicure is divine!  (so is the stack!)


----------



## lisawhit

Perlee yellow gold bracelets


----------



## nycmamaofone

lisawhit said:


> Perlee yellow gold bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225825


WOW!!! Amazing eye candy!!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I love the large frivole earrings on you! Such a statement piece!


Agree!  @nycmamaofone has the best ears for the large Frivole!  So stunning on her!


----------



## lisawhit

nycmamaofone said:


> WOW!!! Amazing eye candy!!


Thank you! I find that I wear the sweets clover a lot more than the clover perlee.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m finding these two pieces extremely versatile!


So gorgeous


----------



## nycmamaofone

BigAkoya said:


> Agree!  @nycmamaofone has the best ears for the large Frivole!  So stunning on her!


You are too kind!! Thank you


----------



## nycmamaofone

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> So gorgeous


Thank you babe!!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

eternallove4bag said:


> Look at that stunning arm stack


Thank you


----------



## jenaps

lisawhit said:


> Thank you! I find that I wear the sweets clover a lot more than the clover perlee.


Oh really can you explain why?  And you wear the sweet alone at all? So curious!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Snowshoe42 said:


> Loving my new TE bracelet and the start of jumper season


Perfect for fall


----------



## lisawhit

jenaps said:


> Oh really can you explain why?  And you wear the sweet alone at all? So curious!


I usually wear the sweet clover with the perlee d’or bead bracelet, it’s just super light and easy to wear…the regular clover is bulkier and not as comfortable


----------



## BigAkoya

lisawhit said:


> Perlee yellow gold bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225825


This is really pretty on you, and I like how you put the Clover in the center. The Sweet and Bead bangles on the outside frames it and gives it a nice feminine elegance.  It's gorgeous on you!  You have  beautiful pieces.


----------



## lisawhit

BigAkoya said:


> This is really pretty on you, and I like how you put the Clover in the center. The Sweet and Bead bangles on the outside frames it and gives it a nice feminine elegance.  It's gorgeous on you!  You have  beautiful pieces.


thank you


----------



## Minda

Still undecided on the Magic 1 motif long necklace. Here is a pic trying it on.


----------



## jenaps

lisawhit said:


> I usually wear the sweet clover with the perlee d’or bead bracelet, it’s just super light and easy to wear…the regular clover is bulkier and not as comfortable


So helpful to know this thank you!  They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Some Fall favorites. Will style with a Brunello sweater and leggings.


----------



## lxrac

etoupebirkin said:


> Some Fall favorites. Will style with a Brunello sweater and leggings.
> 
> View attachment 5226615



Do I spot a gray MOP?


----------



## etoupebirkin

lxrac said:


> Do I spot a gray MOP?


Yes, it’s GMOP, MOP, and onyx.


----------



## 880

etoupebirkin said:


> Some Fall favorites. Will style with a Brunello sweater and leggings.
> 
> View attachment 5226615


I adore your mix of colors! Love this pic!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Some Fall favorites. Will style with a Brunello sweater and leggings.
> 
> View attachment 5226615


A 16!  I think I am in love with 16s now.  I want the WG version, but I wish it had your exact stones... MOP, GMOP, and oynx.  I will see how it looks with MOP, Chalcedony, and GMOP.  

You have a beautiful set... so gorgeous!


----------



## Yodabest

Minda said:


> Still undecided on the Magic 1 motif long necklace. Here is a pic trying it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226482



Since you said you’re undecided, I’ll chime in and say I’m not really a fan. I don’t like the chain up by your neck and the length of the necklace falls at an awkward place. I think you can do better! Have you considered the 6 or 10 motif?


----------



## couturequeen

Sweater weather calls for some light layering.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> Some Fall favorites. Will style with a Brunello sweater and leggings.
> 
> View attachment 5226615


This is gorgeous EB. I love how the Tiger’s Eye brings out the warm tones in the GMOP.


----------



## Minda

PC1984 said:


> Since you said you’re undecided, I’ll chime in and say I’m not really a fan. I don’t like the chain up by your neck and the length of the necklace falls at an awkward place. I think you can do better! Have you considered the 6 or 10 motif?


Thanks so much, really appreciate honest opinions.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Minda said:


> Still undecided on the Magic 1 motif long necklace. Here is a pic trying it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226482


I think you are wearing the necklace in its least flattering way In this picture. I wear my Magic singles (and the Frivole clip pendant) as long, fully doubled or as a lariat style. I agree that this length falls awkwardly.


----------



## chiaoapple

Minda said:


> Still undecided on the Magic 1 motif long necklace. Here is a pic trying it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226482


I love the grey MOP! I actually bought a non-VCA chain that‘s an in-between adjustable length so that I have an additional option of having the magic size pendants fall exactly where I want it to. I think it’s definitely worth getting beacuse with larger pendants it does get tricky as to where it sits on the body.


----------



## Minda

Thanks all for chiming in. This was actually my inspiration behind the magic long pendant  I was in the store trying it on in different ways but this is one of my favourite ways to wear this necklace but it didn’t suit the neckline of my outfit that day. Still deciding between this necklace and onyx earrings


----------



## glamourbag

Minda said:


> Thanks all for chiming in. This was actually my inspiration behind the magic long pendant  I was in the store trying it on in different ways but this is one of my favourite ways to wear this necklace but it didn’t suit the neckline of my outfit that day. Still deciding between this necklace and onyx earrings
> View attachment 5228045


To be honest? I actually really love the pendant worn this way. I think it adds a bit of spice to the typical "long pendant look" and offers somewhat of a layering effect. I like it worn like this on you (and I'm not one to pay insincere compliments if I dont mean it).


----------



## innerpeace85

etoupebirkin said:


> Some Fall favorites. Will style with a Brunello sweater and leggings.
> 
> View attachment 5226615


Stunning! Love everything in this pic


----------



## BigAkoya

Minda said:


> Still undecided on the Magic 1 motif long necklace. Here is a pic trying it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226482


Hi!  I think it would look better if the chain were truly doubled.  I'm not crazy about the short chain around your neck because it doesn't lay right.  It's too short and looks like it's strangling you or the necklace is too short because you have a big neck, which is not true.  You have a nice neck and collarbone, and I think the short necklace takes away from that.  Sometimes, a clean, bare hollow-of-the-neck is very beautiful and sensuous.  

To me, the issue with doubling is the strands never stays in place that way.  One loop (in your case, the shorter loop) always gets pulled shorter. Then during the day, you will keep adjusting the chain which is not good.  I've tried doubling, and it never seems to work, it looks sloppy to me because one loop always ends up at an awkward length. 

Wearing short necklaces is all about placement and where it lands on your neckline and your clothing.
I personally would keep the hollow-of-your neck clean with that pendant and not do the short chain accent.
I also think the Magic pendant would look better worn higher.

Hope that helps.  Good luck!


----------



## DS2006

tenshix said:


> Oh my goodness I love!! So lucky indeed
> 
> If I may ask does that mean someone else had SO’ed this piece and said no to it which made it available for others to purchase? If so, did you still pay the SO price? I would love to be that lucky and not have to do the SO wait time!



Sorry for the delayed reply! I was away over the weekend and am just catching up!

Thank you!!! I was very lucky and can't imagine that it would ever happen for me again!  I was not told the circumstances of the bracelet being available, but it was definitely a special order.  It was apparently ordered before that last very small price increase (May?), but I had to pay the current SO price.  I think one key thing is to let your SA know what's on your wishlist. I just happened to ask mine if she could find out the SO price for me for a purchase next year, and she said she had one now!


----------



## tenshix

DS2006 said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply! I was away over the weekend and am just catching up!
> 
> Thank you!!! I was very lucky and can't imagine that it would ever happen for me again!  I was not told the circumstances of the bracelet being available, but it was definitely a special order.  It was apparently ordered before that last very small price increase (May?), but I had to pay the current SO price.  I think one key thing is to let your SA know what's on your wishlist. I just happened to ask mine if she could find out the SO price for me for a purchase next year, and she said she had one now!



That’s amazing!! Honestly what are the chances that would happen, I’m so glad you were able to get an SO from your wishlist pretty much instantaneously like that! Lucky clovers indeed. Congratulations and wear it in great health dear, it looks fabulous on you


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> That’s amazing!! Honestly what are the chances that would happen, I’m so glad you were able to get an SO from your wishlist pretty much instantaneously like that! Lucky clovers indeed. Congratulations and wear it in great health dear, it looks fabulous on you


I would definitely recommend telling your SP what SOare on your wishlist.  I got SO RG MOP Alhambra bracelet without the wait earlier this year. I called to order and he had one that client forgot about.  She came to see it and rejected it. I told him to charge my card if she rejected and it was mine.  So definitely let them know what your planning


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> I would definitely recommend telling your SP what SOare on your wishlist.  I got SO RG MOP Alhambra bracelet without the wait earlier this year. I called to order and he had one that client forgot about.  She came to see it and rejected it. I told him to charge my card if she rejected and it was mine.  So definitely let them know what your planning



Oh wow it was meant to be for you as well then! Congrats the RG MOP sounds so beautiful!


----------



## chiaoapple

A busier wrist than usual — RG and WG single row perlee, WG signature, and Bvlgari serpenti in RG. Magic malachite pendant.


----------



## Glitterbomb

turquoise YG 10 motif  + pink sapphire pave RG frivole pendant


----------



## chiaoapple

Glitterbomb said:


> turquoise YG 10 motif  + pink sapphire pave RG frivole pendant
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228656


Such a sweet combo! You have two very special pieces


----------



## MsRuckus

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I think it would look better if the chain were truly doubled.  I'm not crazy about the short chain around your neck because it doesn't lay right.  It's too short and looks like it's strangling you or the necklace is too short because you have a big neck, which is not true.  You have a nice neck and collarbone, and I think the short necklace takes away from that.  Sometimes, a clean, bare hollow-of-the-neck is very beautiful and sensuous.
> 
> To me, the issue with doubling is the strands never stays in place that way.  One loop (in your case, the shorter loop) always gets pulled shorter. Then during the day, you will keep adjusting the chain which is not good.  I've tried doubling, and it never seems to work, it looks sloppy to me because one loop always ends up at an awkward length.
> 
> Wearing short necklaces is all about placement and where it lands on your neckline and your clothing.
> I personally would keep the hollow-of-your neck clean with that pendant and not do the short chain accent.
> I also think the Magic pendant would look better worn higher.
> 
> Hope that helps.  Good luck!


I just got the magic long necklace in NY and my SA there showed me a way to double the strands so that they stay in place. It is kind of a pain to thread it through as you have to do it on your neck, but once you do and you put the clasp in the back, I think it looks really good. I love how substantial the double chain looks.  I did get mine extended a bit to hang exactly where I wanted when it is doubled and so that I can layer it with other pendants.


----------



## BigAkoya

MsRuckus said:


> I just got the magic long necklace in NY and my SA there showed me a way to double the strands so that they stay in place. It is kind of a pain to thread it through as you have to do it on your neck, but once you do and you put the clasp in the back, I think it looks really good. I love how substantial the double chain looks.  I did get mine extended a bit to hang exactly where I wanted when it is doubled and so that I can layer it with other pendants.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228729


Yes, but you made a perfect double loop, with both your loops going through the bale which is why it will stay that way.  The bale holds the loops in place.  Both your loops are the same length and will remain that way because of the bale. 

The other poster has a short loop and a long loop, with her short loop at the base of her neck and only the long loop going through the bale. 

Your stack looks good, or maybe shorten your VA motif a bit to give a little more spacing between the two necklaces?  
It's a bit close together now, but that's just me.  Placement of necklaces is 100% preference, and you may like it close like that.  

The guilloche and oynx combo look great.  I like that the oynx is at the bottom as the base; great look.


----------



## Glitterbomb

MsRuckus said:


> I just got the magic long necklace in NY and my SA there showed me a way to double the strands so that they stay in place. It is kind of a pain to thread it through as you have to do it on your neck, but once you do and you put the clasp in the back, I think it looks really good. I love how substantial the double chain looks.  I did get mine extended a bit to hang exactly where I wanted when it is doubled and so that I can layer it with other pendants.
> 
> View attachment 5228729



Wow! I love this combination. So beautiful!


----------



## lxrac

*Today's wrist party includes Daniel Wellington interlocking rings bracelet, Missoma chain, Monica Vinader chain and the sweet alhambra WMOP gold bracelet. No rings today.   *


----------



## Minda

MsRuckus said:


> I just got the magic long necklace in NY and my SA there showed me a way to double the strands so that they stay in place. It is kind of a pain to thread it through as you have to do it on your neck, but once you do and you put the clasp in the back, I think it looks really good. I love how substantial the double chain looks.  I did get mine extended a bit to hang exactly where I wanted when it is doubled and so that I can layer it with other pendants.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228729


 love the onyx magic pendant + your manicure. Stylish and edgy.


----------



## Minda

@MsRuckus - don’t mind me asking..is your onyx pendant yellow gold or white gold? It pairs really well with your WG holiday pendant


----------



## jp824

Working from home but decided to wear some bling for fun.


----------



## MsRuckus

Minda said:


> @MsRuckus - don’t mind me asking..is your onyx pendant yellow gold or white gold? It pairs really well with your WG holiday pendant


Thanks  It's white gold. It's the NYC flagship special edition and I am in love!  And thanks re the manicure; they use magnets to move the sparkles and create a cat eye effect, so fun!


----------



## MsRuckus

jp824 said:


> Working from home but decided to wear some bling for fun.
> 
> View attachment 5229619


All amazing and gorgeous, especially that truly special world time watch.


----------



## Suzie

So the vintage ring I purchased at auction arrived today. It fits on my wedding finger (excuse the old hands as I am no spring chicken).


----------



## chiaoapple

Suzie said:


> So the vintage ring I purchased at auction arrived today. It fits on my wedding finger (excuse the old hands as I am no spring chicken).


So glamorous! I love this on you!


----------



## Suzie

chiaoapple said:


> So glamorous! I love this on you!


Thank you, that is so kind of you to say.


----------



## MyDogTink

Suzie said:


> So the vintage ring I purchased at auction arrived today. It fits on my wedding finger (excuse the old hands as I am no spring chicken).


Love this on you! Do you know the details like year of production?


----------



## BigAkoya

Suzie said:


> So the vintage ring I purchased at auction arrived today. It fits on my wedding finger (excuse the old hands as I am no spring chicken).


Gorgeous!  I love emeralds, and those look beautiful.  

The ring is striking and looks great on you!  Congratulations!


----------



## Suzie

MyDogTink said:


> Love this on you! Do you know the details like year of production?


I have no idea and not sure how I would find out.


----------



## Suzie

BigAkoya said:


> Gorgeous!  I love emeralds, and those look beautiful.
> 
> The ring is striking and looks great on you!  Congratulations!


Thank you. I was a bit worried as I am a WG lover and also I didn’t know if it would fit me.


----------



## jp824

MsRuckus said:


> All amazing and gorgeous, especially that truly special world time watch.


Thank you so much.  The watch belongs to DH, but he doesn’t use it so I “borrowed” it..


----------



## DS2006

Suzie said:


> So the vintage ring I purchased at auction arrived today. It fits on my wedding finger (excuse the old hands as I am no spring chicken).



Beautiful! What a great find!


----------



## Junkenpo

Suzie said:


> So the vintage ring I purchased at auction arrived today. It fits on my wedding finger (excuse the old hands as I am no spring chicken).



Ahh!  Those green hearts are everything!  It looks lovely; glancing down and seeing that ring on my finger would make me so smiley -- enjoy it in the best of health.


----------



## lxrac

*Last night's special event stack that twinkled the universe  (w/ GMOP RG 5 Motif bracelet!) *Enjoying these 3 this weekend before they all go back in the safe box again for awhile.


----------



## Happyish

Suzie said:


> I have no idea and not sure how I would find out.


Ask your SA to run the serial number. If it's in the system (older pieces aren't always, but since this was made in New York there could be a record) it may have a date of production or at least a date of sale.


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> A busier wrist than usual — RG and WG single row perlee, WG signature, and Bvlgari serpenti in RG. Magic malachite pendant.
> View attachment 5228635


Stunning. Love the mixing and matching of colors and brands.


----------



## hers4eva

hikarupanda said:


> Another shot of the Perlee ring with my vintage diamond bangle from the 30s!
> 
> View attachment 5132486



Your VCA Perlee ring is stunning   

How are you liking it since you posted this in July?
Did you go a half size larger since the ring is very wide?


----------



## hikarupanda

hers4eva said:


> Your VCA Perlee ring is stunning
> 
> How are you liking it since you posted this in July?
> Did you go a half size larger since the ring is very wide?



I like it! It’s a very classic piece that’s easy to wear. As for sizing, I don’t really know, I just went it to the store and tried on my right middle finger since that’s how I planned to wear it.


----------



## Suzie

DS2006 said:


> Beautiful! What a great find!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Suzie

Junkenpo said:


> Ahh!  Those green hearts are everything!  It looks lovely; glancing down and seeing that ring on my finger would make me so smiley -- enjoy it in the best of health.


Thank you, it is such a pretty ring.


----------



## Suzie

Happyish said:


> Ask your SA to run the serial number. If it's in the system (older pieces aren't always, but since this was made in New York there could be a record) it may have a date of production or at least a date of sale.


Thank you, I will ask him.


----------



## couturequeen

Keeping it simple today.


----------



## twigski

Meowwu said:


> After nearly seven months of wait, my GMOP magic ring is finally here! It is so hard to capture the translucency of this chameleon. Lots of green, pink, purple and other idiosyncratic sheens of MoP. So glad I did finally decide to place an order with Paris through my local boutique. (Please excuse my nails.)
> View attachment 4875623
> View attachment 4875624
> View attachment 4875625


How are you liking your magic ring? I've been drooling over the white MOP version and was thinking of inquiring about it to my SA. I want to wear on the right middle finger. Does it feel comfortable or does it get in the way? TIA


----------



## chiaoapple

I find I am getting more and more comfortable with mixing metals! Having more fun with my jewellery and accessories as a result 
RG grey MOP Magic pendant, WG Clover and Serpenti, RG single row perlee. Kelly belt buckle is RG, Constance hardware is palladium.


----------



## tenshix

chiaoapple said:


> I find I am getting more and more comfortable with mixing metals! Having more fun with my jewellery and accessories as a result
> RG grey MOP Magic pendant, WG Clover and Serpenti, RG single row perlee. Kelly belt buckle is RG, Constance hardware is palladium.
> View attachment 5233026


Love this look on you dear! Very chic! I am a fan of mixing metals too


----------



## Rami00

Seems like I would have to wait at least 3 months to get my hands on it in my size… everything sold out ..Sigh.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Fall-ing inlove over & over again with VCA


----------



## Rami00

chiaoapple said:


> I find I am getting more and more comfortable with mixing metals! Having more fun with my jewellery and accessories as a result
> RG grey MOP Magic pendant, WG Clover and Serpenti, RG single row perlee. Kelly belt buckle is RG, Constance hardware is palladium.


I love your stack soooo much!


----------



## DS2006

chiaoapple said:


> I find I am getting more and more comfortable with mixing metals! Having more fun with my jewellery and accessories as a result
> RG grey MOP Magic pendant, WG Clover and Serpenti, RG single row perlee. Kelly belt buckle is RG, Constance hardware is palladium.
> View attachment 5233026


I love rose gold and white gold mixed more than any other combination! So pretty!


----------



## glamourbag

Rami00 said:


> Seems like I would have to wait at least 3 months to get my hands on it in my size… everything sold out ..Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234381


Im so excited for you, R. You will have a perfect set with the ring already at home.


----------



## VcaHaddict

10 motif YG + 10 YG mop on PJs


----------



## Rami00

glamourbag said:


> Im so excited for you, R. You will have a perfect set with the ring already at home.


Thank you, another one off the wish list


----------



## glamourbag

I know the term “vintage” keeps changing but didn’t the Perlee dedicated line only come out in 2008? Or there about?


----------



## lynne_ross

LucyMadrid said:


> I am waiting to receive a rose gold perlée clover bangle which I want to stack with a Cartier rose gold  juste un clou and on the other hand, as I already have the perlée in white gold, I wonder how would they look, stack together, the perlée bangles in three colors, white, rose and yellow gold. Perhaps a bit too much, what do you think?


Your aunt is very generous!


----------



## LucyMadrid

lynne_ross said:


> Your aunt is very generous!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> lynne_ross said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your aunt is very generous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She died two years ago. She has no daughters. All her jewelley passed down to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## LucyMadrid

lynne_ross said:


> Your aunt is very generous!



She died two years ago. She had no daughters and all her jewellery passed down to me this year, after the typical family discussions. Do you suspect they may be counterfeits?  I'm going to take them to my jewelley and they will find out for me.


----------



## LucyMadrid

glamourbag said:


> I know the term “vintage” keeps changing but didn’t the Perlee dedicated line only come out in 2008? Or there about?



That is what I've found about VCA vintage items:

"Although the official Perlée collection debuted in *2008*, it was modeled on vintage Van Cleef & Arpels pieces dating back to the 1920s."


----------



## smallfry

glamourbag said:


> I know the term “vintage” keeps changing but didn’t the Perlee dedicated line only come out in 2008? Or there about?



Yes, the Perlee line debuted in 2008. 

According to a quick internet search, jewelry would have to be at least 30 years old to be considered "vintage".  Ideally, it would be between 50 and 100 years.  After 100 years, it would be considered "antique".


----------



## lynne_ross

LucyMadrid said:


> She died two years ago. She had no daughters and all her jewellery passed down to me this year, after the typical family discussions. Do you suspect they may be counterfeits?  I'm going to take them to my jewelley and they will find out for me.


They look brand new. Did your aunt not wear them or did vca polished them for you. I always wondered if vca would polish the perlee.


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> They look brand new. Did your aunt not wear them or did vca polished them for you. I always wondered if vca would polish the perlee.


LOL... side note...I wonder too. I dont recall if I ever asked my SA about that! I know they can obviously get cleaned but Id love to know. I imagine over say 20 years the mirror would eventually get more scratches than Id like, so if a polish was possible that would be comforting. I know a polish typically removes a fine layer so Id wonder how that would affect the beaded trim but perhaps if polishes are possible, the only parts which are is the mirrored centre? If anyone knows we'd love if you shared...


----------



## jssl1688

glamourbag said:


> LOL... side note...I wonder too. I dont recall if I ever asked my SA about that! I know they can obviously get cleaned but Id love to know. I imagine over say 20 years the mirror would eventually get more scratches than Id like, so if a polish was possible that would be comforting. I know a polish typically removes a fine layer so Id wonder how that would affect the beaded trim but perhaps if polishes are possible, the only parts which are is the mirrored centre? If anyone knows we'd love if you shared...



This piece needs a serious facelift.


----------



## jssl1688

lynne_ross said:


> They look brand new. Did your aunt not wear them or did vca polished them for you. I always wondered if vca would polish the perlee.



At least the edges wouldn’t be rounded like the love, we all know what over polishing ends up looking like. That’s the great thing about perlee clover with the rounded beading. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## LucyMadrid

lynne_ross said:


> They look brand new. Did your aunt not wear them or did vca polished them for you. I always wondered if vca would polish the perlee.


I don't know. My aunt died by a sudden heart attack and we didn't have time to talk about these things. Only that it's difficult for me to imagine her buying counterfeits as she loved jewellery, but you never know. Anyway I' m going to find it out. Thank you very much for your information. She used to wear jewellery, but she was very careful. Other pieces look new too. May be she had them polished.


----------



## LucyMadrid

lynne_ross said:


> They look brand new. Did your aunt not wear them or did vca polished them for you. I always wondered if vca would polish the perlee.



Look at this piece. It is also from my aunt (not a branded item) and looks perfect. I had never realized about this detail, but you are right. No signs of wearing.




Or this ring, it looks new too, and for the style, it must be from the '60s. Perhaps she polished her jewellery from time to time. Now, my only concern is about the VCA bangles.




Or this gold vintage bracelet from the 50s or 60s. for instance. Perfect! As you see, she was very careful.


----------



## BigAkoya

LucyMadrid said:


> Look at this piece. It is also from my aunt (not a branded item) and looks perfect. I had never realized about this detail, but you are right. No signs of wearing.
> 
> View attachment 5236171
> 
> 
> Or this ring, it looks new too, and for the style, it must be from the '60s. Perhaps she polished her jewellery from time to time. Now, my only concern is about the VCA bangles.
> 
> View attachment 5236181
> 
> 
> Or this gold vintage bracelet from the 50s or 60s. for instance. Perfect! As you see, she was very careful.
> 
> View attachment 5236208


I think you can easily take the Clover bangle to your local VCA and ask them to match the serial number.  You aunt was probably a client there.  Tell them it was from your aunt, she passed away, and I am sure they would be more than happy to help.  I did see the post where your Clover bangle had an "x" inside the clover instead of the dot, so that is weird.  I have never seen a Clover with an "x" in the center instead of the dot.  I can't seem to find that post with the photo anymore (looks like it was removed).  Anyway, the serial number lookup at the store is the fastest way to check for authencity, especially if it was your aunt as the original owner.

Good luck!


----------



## LucyMadrid

BigAkoya said:


> I think you can easily take the Clover bangle to your local VCA and ask them to match the serial number.  You aunt was probably a client there.  Tell them it was from your aunt, she passed away, and I am sure they would be more than happy to help.  I did see the post where your Clover bangle had an "x" inside the clover instead of the dot, so that is weird.  I have never seen a Clover with an "x" in the center instead of the dot.  I can't seem to find that post with the photo anymore (looks like it was removed).  Anyway, the serial number lookup at the store is the fastest way to check for authencity, especially if it was your aunt as the original owner.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Among the flora & fauna of Fall...


----------



## shattrstar

Enjoying my BA bracelet so much!


----------



## couturequeen

So sweet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Blue Agate bracelet in the car with the sun shining on it and then in a mall later


----------



## eternallove4bag

Feeling festive…let there be light and brightness everywhere


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling festive…let there be light and brightness everywhere
> View attachment 5239801


Not sure how you do it, but a perfect match every time...


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Not sure how you do it, but a perfect match every time...


Thank you … hehe I blame Hermès for making irresistible coordinating pieces!


----------



## LucyMadrid

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling festive…let there be light and brightness everywhere
> View attachment 5239801


You've made me envious of your mighty bright outfit!!  and so, I've tried to prepare something similar for tomorrow in lavender, but long  long far from yours. Your outfit looks magic!!


----------



## BigAkoya

SmokieDragon said:


> My Blue Agate bracelet in the car with the sun shining on it and then in a mall later
> 
> View attachment 5239344
> View attachment 5239345


Wow... such a difference in the color.  Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling festive…let there be light and brightness everywhere
> View attachment 5239801


Love this! The ring and watch look so beautiful together. Did not think of this combo. Maybe getting the yg version will get me to wear my yg Rolex more


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling festive…let there be light and brightness everywhere
> View attachment 5239801


Looove the various teal shades !


----------



## A bottle of Red

LucyMadrid said:


> You've made me envious of your mighty bright outfit!!  and so, I've tried to prepare something similar for tomorrow in lavender, but long  long far from yours. Your outfit looks magic!!
> 
> View attachment 5240067


Wow is that necklace pave & guilloche?  I don't think I have seen that combo before,  would love more pictures of it!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Sunlight today


----------



## eternallove4bag

LucyMadrid said:


> You've made me envious of your mighty bright outfit!!  and so, I've tried to prepare something similar for tomorrow in lavender, but long  long far from yours. Your outfit looks magic!!
> 
> View attachment 5240067


Thank you so much! I love purples and the outfit you put together is perfect! I am drooling over your stunning VCA pieces


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Love this! The ring and watch look so beautiful together. Did not think of this combo. Maybe getting the yg version will get me to wear my yg Rolex more


Oooh yay! I cannot wait to see which one you choose. I never thought of wearing the two together either but felt like experimenting a little bit today so here it is… I do prefer to wear my watch solo on a daily basis.


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Looove the various teal shades !


Thank you so much! Greens have my heart!


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Sunlight today


Beautiful the way the sun hits the motifs!


----------



## LucyMadrid

A bottle of Red said:


> Sunlight today



Beautiful!!


----------



## ctimec

So hard to get a neck pic! Sweetest gift from my DH. Magic Guilloche long necklace


----------



## A bottle of Red

ctimec said:


> So hard to get a neck pic! Sweetest gift from my DH. Magic Guilloche long necklace
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240753


Oh that's a beautiful necklace!


----------



## chiaoapple

ctimec said:


> So hard to get a neck pic! Sweetest gift from my DH. Magic Guilloche long necklace
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240753


It looks so amazing and not “too much” against your skin tone, lovely!


----------



## chiaoapple

A bottle of Red said:


> Sunlight today


You are making me lust after this piece again! I have been eyeing this for years, through many a price increase, but somehow never got it.... It looks so beautiful on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new yg hammered Alhambra bracelet.


----------



## hers4eva

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new yg hammered Alhambra bracelet.
> View attachment 5241527



Everything is so beautiful  
What is the name of your gorgeous turquoise bead bracelet?


----------



## ctimec

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new yg hammered Alhambra bracelet.



Beautiful!! I would love to add the hammered bracelet for ease of wear. So pretty on you!


----------



## ctimec

A bottle of Red said:


> Sunlight today


This is so gorgeous!


----------



## A bottle of Red

ctimec said:


> This is so gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

ctimec said:


> Beautiful!! I would love to add the hammered bracelet for ease of wear. So pretty on you!


Thank you so much.  


hers4eva said:


> Everything is so beautiful
> What is the name of your gorgeous turquoise bead bracelet?


Thank you.  I wear these Lagos caviar gemstone bracelets often.  I purchased them at Bloomingdales.  I have the turquoise, freshwater pearl, amethyst, garnet and lapis.


----------



## DS2006

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Thank you.  I wear these Lagos caviar gemstone bracelets often.  I purchased them at Bloomingdales.  I have the turquoise, freshwater pearl, amethyst, garnet and lapis.
> View attachment 5241764


I have thought before when looking for earrings that this caviar line would work with the beading on VCA pieces. I love the colors of your bracelets! Thanks also for the info on your diamond bracelet. I am definitely looking for a modest one that fits my very casual lifestyle, too!


----------



## couturequeen

Such a versatile stone!


----------



## tenshix

couturequeen said:


> Such a versatile stone!
> 
> View attachment 5241872



Love the Pure on you! Gorgeous!


----------



## nysurg

Recording presentation online and rocking my sweet 16!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

nysurg said:


> Recording presentation online and rocking my sweet 16!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241906


You look fantastic!


----------



## kimber418

Loving my 5 motif Guilloche bracelet with my Vintage alhambra 5 motif turquoise bracelet.....


----------



## chiaoapple

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new yg hammered Alhambra bracelet.
> View attachment 5241527


Really love the mix and match!


----------



## nysurg

A bottle of Red said:


> You look fantastic!


thank you!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

kimber418 said:


> Loving my 5 motif Guilloche bracelet with my Vintage alhambra 5 motif turquoise bracelet.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241938


Never seen this combo


----------



## HelloSunshinez

Todays necklace and bracelet.
I love the new addition,YG hammered bracelet.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Blue Agate Vintage Alhambra bracelet


----------



## lynne_ross

Friyay pic - as my Friday describes it


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Friyay pic - as my Friday describes it


Yay!!!!!!! So gorgeous! Happy weekend!


----------



## chiaoapple

Purple and green!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Friyay pic - as my Friday describes it


Perfection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Purple and green!
> View attachment 5242311


I always look forward to your stunning pics!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Friyay pic - as my Friday describes it


It's gorgeous!  Looks great on your index finger.


----------



## HelloSunshinez

I wore my YG 5 motif hammered bracelet as a necklace. I think it looks quite okay. What do you think? (Considering whether to shorten it or not)


----------



## couturequeen

Am I the only one who sees quatrefoils everywhere?


----------



## am2022

Happy Diwali everyone ! ❤️
Added 4 inches to 10 motif so I can layer !


----------



## chiaoapple

HelloSunshinez said:


> I wore my YG 5 motif hammered bracelet as a necklace. I think it looks quite okay. What do you think? (Considering whether to shorten it or not)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242925
> View attachment 5242930


I think it looks just right, if you shorten it may be too short?


----------



## HelloSunshinez

chiaoapple said:


> I think it looks just right, if you shorten it may be too short?


 
Thanks! Yes I have shorten guilloche and it doesnt look as good.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I couldn’t resist this shot today with my matching blue cardigan


----------



## A bottle of Red

HelloSunshinez said:


> Thanks! Yes I have shorten guilloche and it doesnt look as good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244435


What necklace extender are you using here?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Got my Moderna booster and did it in style!


----------



## A bottle of Red

nycmamaofone said:


> Got my Moderna booster and did it in style!


Beautiful!  And congratulations on getting the booster!


----------



## nycmamaofone

A bottle of Red said:


> Beautiful!  And congratulations on getting the booster!


Thank you!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Couldn’t resist another picture of this magnificent LE piece..thank you for letting me share!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tall1Grl said:


> Couldn’t resist another picture of this magnificent LE piece..thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247777


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Don’t wear red much but love my neutral chalcedony next to my bright red hoodie.


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> Don’t wear red much but love my neutral chalcedony next to my bright red hoodie.
> 
> View attachment 5248587



I loooove the pattern on your Chalcedony, so beautiful!


----------



## Tall1Grl

eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you EB!!  
And also to add Thank you to everyone for all the likes!


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Don’t wear red much but love my neutral chalcedony next to my bright red hoodie.
> 
> View attachment 5248587


Love your Chalcedony bracelet and it looks great with red!


----------



## Yodabest

Bumpity bump with my 3rd babe and of course stylin with that lovely 6 motif


----------



## EpiFanatic

PC1984 said:


> Bumpity bump with my 3rd babe and of course stylin with that lovely 6 motif


Love it with a tank and flannel, at home!


----------



## Yodabest

EpiFanatic said:


> Love it with a tank and flannel, at home!



Thank you! The 6 motif is so perfectly versatile!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PC1984 said:


> Bumpity bump with my 3rd babe and of course stylin with that lovely 6 motif


That’s the way to wear your beautiful VCA pieces - everywhere


----------



## lynne_ross

PC1984 said:


> Bumpity bump with my 3rd babe and of course stylin with that lovely 6 motif


Awww congrats!!! Styling with vca and Rolex.


----------



## Yodabest

lynne_ross said:


> Awww congrats!!! Styling with vca and Rolex.



Thank you! And good eye!


----------



## Glitterbomb

6 motif WG pave diamond magic alhambra  

one of my absolute favorites! although...I say that about every VCA piece


----------



## chiaoapple

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5250159
> 
> 6 motif WG pave diamond magic alhambra
> 
> one of my absolute favorites! although...I say that about every VCA piece


Love how you are wearing your bling pieces with more casual clothing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5250159
> 
> 6 motif WG pave diamond magic alhambra
> 
> one of my absolute favorites! although...I say that about every VCA piece


Faaaaaabulous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5250159
> 
> 6 motif WG pave diamond magic alhambra
> 
> one of my absolute favorites! although...I say that about every VCA piece


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5250159
> 
> 6 motif WG pave diamond magic alhambra
> 
> one of my absolute favorites! although...I say that about every VCA piece


Love everything including the Chanel bag!


----------



## chi_lover91

I received my first 5 motif bracelet recently and have been in love ! I don’t usually stack like this either but for pictures sake why not


----------



## missie1

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5250159
> 
> 6 motif WG pave diamond magic alhambra
> 
> one of my absolute favorites! although...I say that about every VCA piece


Love it


----------



## A bottle of Red

PC1984 said:


> Bumpity bump with my 3rd babe and of course stylin with that lovely 6 motif


Congratulations!


----------



## A bottle of Red

chi_lover91 said:


> I received my first 5 motif bracelet recently and have been in love ! I don’t usually stack like this either but for pictures sake why not


Love the softness of the vca against the more geometrical cartier bangles!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5250159
> 
> 6 motif WG pave diamond magic alhambra
> 
> one of my absolute favorites! although...I say that about every VCA piece


Just Perfect!


----------



## cd0867

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5250159
> 
> 6 motif WG pave diamond magic alhambra
> 
> one of my absolute favorites! although...I say that about every VCA piece


Absolutely perfect! I love how you mixed and match your silver and gold bracelets together too


----------



## katenmatt

I love my vca collection


----------



## chiaoapple

Blue agate against orange!


----------



## jenaps

chiaoapple said:


> Blue agate against orange!
> View attachment 5252947


Wow!  Love this on you with the bold colors!  I assume this is a 20?  Do you love it it? Do you wear it often?  Love the layering with the pendant too!.  You've inspired me to try my BA pieces with some orange!


----------



## Junkenpo

chiaoapple said:


> Blue agate against orange!


The contrast of blue/orange can be so pretty!  Love the bold colors of each.  I can't help it, but it also puts me in mind of this. 

I just noticed the orientation on your pendant, is it repurposed from a bracelet or necklace?


----------



## chiaoapple

jenaps said:


> Wow!  Love this on you with the bold colors!  I assume this is a 20?  Do you love it it? Do you wear it often?  Love the layering with the pendant too!.  You've inspired me to try my BA pieces with some orange!


Thanks, the agate is a actually a ten plus five linked together!


----------



## chiaoapple

Junkenpo said:


> The contrast of blue/orange can be so pretty!  Love the bold colors of each.  I can't help it, but it also puts me in mind of this.
> 
> I just noticed the orientation on your pendant, is it repurposed from a bracelet or necklace?


Good eye! The guilloche pendant is made from the extra link of my sweet guilloche watch. I get so much wear out of this!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Blue agate against orange!
> View attachment 5252947


My eyes thank you for this because I am going to pick up my JUC bracelet soon and this is how I would wear it too, just that my Perlee pearls of gold is RG. Gorgeous combination as always!


----------



## missie1

RG MOP & RG Onyx that my SA ordered for me finally came in.  The Onyx is being shortened for me and should arrive shortly.  The MOP was extra as he already sold me one that his other client turned down.  He ordered this one to have extra.  Can’t wait till Onyx arrives as this will be my final RG Alhambra bracelet.


----------



## jenayb

chiaoapple said:


> Blue agate against orange!
> View attachment 5252947



Beyond.


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> RG MOP & RG Onyx that my SA ordered for me finally came in.  The Onyx is being shortened for me and should arrive shortly.  The MOP was extra as he already sold me one that his other client turned down.  He ordered this one to have extra.  Can’t wait till Onyx arrives as this will be my final RG Alhambra bracelet.


Gorgeous! I have been thinking of doing onyx with RG and these pics really help so thank you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

One of my all time fave combinations - black, white and grey


----------



## Raie

Can’t stop wearing my 5-motif guilloché after I got lucky at the Place Vendôme store in Paris! Paired with my emerald cut tennis bracelet in YG


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> One of my all time fave combinations - black, white and grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254368


Can you believe Ive never had a black H bag? I swear! Making me rethink my choices......


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Can you believe Ive never had a black H bag? I swear! Making me rethink my choices......


I don’t blame you! I waited till almost the very end to add a black bag to my collection too. Hermes does colors so well, it’s no wonder. Plus, to me black always appeared as too basic. It still does. Just that now it’s basically something I need


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous! I have been thinking of doing onyx with RG and these pics really help so thank you.


When it comes I will take pics with it paired with some other RG pieces


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> When it comes I will take pics with it paired with some other RG pieces


Thank you so much! That will be awesome.


----------



## chi_lover91

A bottle of Red said:


> Love the softness of the vca against the more geometrical cartier bangles!


Thanks dear it’s definitely the perfect balance between feminine and edgier pieces !


----------



## missie1

chi_lover91 said:


> I received my first 5 motif bracelet recently and have been in love ! I don’t usually stack like this either but for pictures sake why not


I actually love this stack.  So pretty.


----------



## jp824

I had a lot of catching up on the many wonderful VCA action pics posted here.  So fun to see everyone’s actions pics, but not so great for my wish list which just got longer…lol. 

Things have been so busy lately with work and family that my rg carnelian guilloche earrings sat at the boutique for 3 weeks . I finally picked her up this week and now I have a completed my  rg carnelian and guilloche collection. I have another very very special piece waiting at the boutique.  Will share pics once I pick it up.


----------



## celestial8

Enjoying the iridescence of the mother of pearl as the stone plays with the light.


----------



## nicole0612

I was about to give these YG sweet pave earrings to my sister since I still had not worn them, but in the end I decided to finally wear them today. I like them surprisingly well.


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> I was about to give these YG sweet pave earrings to my sister since I still had not worn them, but in the end I decided to finally wear them today. I like them surprisingly well.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257314


They look very pretty on you.


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> They look very pretty on you.


Thank you my sweet friend! Wishing you a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Pulled out my white gold small Frivole earrings today. I love them! After buying (and selling) my mini Frivole earrings in yellow gold and my Guilloche Vintage Alhambra earrings in yellow gold, I have finally come to peace with the fact that bright yellow gold doesn’t work well for me. But the bright white gold I love.


----------



## DS2006

JewelryLover101 said:


> Pulled out my white gold small Frivole earrings today. I love them! After buying (and selling) my mini Frivole earrings in yellow gold and my Guilloche Vintage Alhambra earrings in yellow gold, I have finally come to peace with the fact that bright yellow gold doesn’t work well for me. But the bright white gold I love.



I have these on my wishlist, so it is encouraging to see them on and to know that you love them!  I had to come to the same conclusion as much as I love yg on others.


----------



## LucyMadrid

JewelryLover101 said:


> Pulled out my white gold small Frivole earrings today. I love them! After buying (and selling) my mini Frivole earrings in yellow gold and my Guilloche Vintage Alhambra earrings in yellow gold, I have finally come to peace with the fact that bright yellow gold doesn’t work well for me. But the bright white gold I love.


They look beautiful on you! I also have these earrings in my wishlist, but in yellow gold, for a change. Most of my pieces are in white gold.


----------



## JewelryLover101

DS2006 said:


> I have these on my wishlist, so it is encouraging to see them on and to know that you love them!  I had to come to the same conclusion as much as I love yg on others.


Yes, it was an expensive lesson to learn! Luckily VCA holds it's value pretty well, but better to learn the lesson before buying in the first place  The yellow gold earrings look fantastic on some people out there, but unfortunately I am not one of them. They always looked slightly "off" and so I never wore them. But I'm glad to have these...they are the perfect size and color for me!


----------



## JewelryLover101

LucyMadrid said:


> They look beautiful on you! I also have these earrings in my wishlist, but in yellow gold, for a change. Most of my pieces are in white gold.


Thank you! These really are the perfect size in my opinion, I'm sure you will love them!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Deleted - duplicate post


----------



## Glitterbomb

I had the idea to connect my two WG pave sweet alhambra bracelets today into a choker!   It's the perfect length!

I might need to buy two more to wear as bracelets since I think I'm going to be wearing these as a choker from now on.....


----------



## rileygirl

Wearing my Sweets today.


----------



## DS2006

Glitterbomb said:


> I had the idea to connect my two WG pave sweet alhambra bracelets today into a choker!   It's the perfect length!
> 
> I might need to buy two more to wear as bracelets since I think I'm going to be wearing these as a choker from now on.....
> 
> View attachment 5258433


Pretty!!! I hadn't even thought of wearing two 6 motif bracelets together. That's a great idea! Do you have the wg pave and the pg hammered or two pave?


----------



## jp824

nicole0612 said:


> I was about to give these YG sweet pave earrings to my sister since I still had not worn them, but in the end I decided to finally wear them today. I like them surprisingly well.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257314


They’re pretty on you!


----------



## jp824

Glitterbomb said:


> I had the idea to connect my two WG pave sweet alhambra bracelets today into a choker!   It's the perfect length!
> 
> I might need to buy two more to wear as bracelets since I think I'm going to be wearing these as a choker from now on.....
> 
> View attachment 5258433


Love how you layered your pieces!


----------



## jp824

Now that winter is here, I’m back to wearing lots of black and also using my onyx a lot more.


----------



## nicole0612

jp824 said:


> They’re pretty on you!


Thank you!


----------



## A bottle of Red

jp824 said:


> Now that winter is here, I’m back to wearing lots of black and also using my onyx a lot more.


So striking, looks great!


----------



## glamourbag

rileygirl said:


> Wearing my Sweets today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258458
> View attachment 5258459


This is such a fun set! I always love seeing that sweet carnelian heart. Packs a punch considering its a smaller motif piece!


----------



## LucyMadrid

rileygirl said:


> Wearing my Sweets today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258458
> View attachment 5258459


 Love your bracelets, your watch and your Goyard. Great combo!


----------



## rileygirl

Thanks guys  I don't wear my Sweets enough but I do love them.


----------



## Glitterbomb

DS2006 said:


> Pretty!!! I hadn't even thought of wearing two 6 motif bracelets together. That's a great idea! Do you have the wg pave and the pg hammered or two pave?



For the choker I connected two wg pave


----------



## SmokieDragon

Some sunlight in a mall


----------



## A bottle of Red

SmokieDragon said:


> Some sunlight in a mall
> 
> View attachment 5258829


Glowing beauties!


----------



## VCALoverNY

Raven128 said:


> Can’t stop wearing my 5-motif guilloché after I got lucky at the Place Vendôme store in Paris! Paired with my emerald cut tennis bracelet in YG



Gorgeous!! Every piece is a stunner!! Wear them in good health.


----------



## VCALoverNY

jp824 said:


> I had a lot of catching up on the many wonderful VCA action pics posted here.  So fun to see everyone’s actions pics, but not so great for my wish list which just got longer…lol.
> 
> Things have been so busy lately with work and family that my rg carnelian guilloche earrings sat at the boutique for 3 weeks . I finally picked her up this week and now I have a completed my  rg carnelian and guilloche collection. I have another very very special piece waiting at the boutique.  Will share pics once I pick it up.
> View attachment 5254917


Whoa. Stunning!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

Raven128 said:


> Can’t stop wearing my 5-motif guilloché after I got lucky at the Place Vendôme store in Paris! Paired with my emerald cut tennis bracelet in YG


Stunning, the tennis bracelet is so beautiful!


----------



## chiaoapple

Going really neutral with outfit and accessories (including the lovely chalcedony that spends too much time in storage!), then added colour with a red bag.


----------



## Mali_

Glitterbomb said:


> I had the idea to connect my two WG pave sweet alhambra bracelets today into a choker!   It's the perfect length!
> 
> I might need to buy two more to wear as bracelets since I think I'm going to be wearing these as a choker from now on.....
> 
> View attachment 5258433


I love this look - I wore my ten motif in yellow gold as a choker today.


----------



## HelloSunshinez

Alhambra Pave pendant
I finally bought it after years of contemplation but I am feeling a buyers remorse (due to the price tag and it is not as sparkly outside the VCA store )
Please tell me what you think


----------



## lisawhit

HelloSunshinez said:


> Alhambra Pave pendant
> I finally bought it after years of contemplation but I am feeling a buyers remorse (due to the price tag and it is not as sparkly outside the VCA store )
> Please tell me what you think
> View attachment 5259332
> 
> View attachment 5259331



I personally love the vintage alhambra pave, it's fantastic on it's own or layered...


----------



## Alienza

With this holiday pendant today


----------



## BigAkoya

HelloSunshinez said:


> Alhambra Pave pendant
> I finally bought it after years of contemplation but I am feeling a buyers remorse (due to the price tag and it is not as sparkly outside the VCA store )
> Please tell me what you think
> View attachment 5259332
> 
> View attachment 5259331


Hi!   I think it's nice, but it does not stand out which is what I think you feel is missing.  There is too much metal and only a few tiny diamonds, to your point about it not being sparkly enough.  The center metal dot has been my issue with the VA motif in pave. 

That said, if you have loved this piece forever, then keep it.  Anything VCA is going to be overpriced, so I would not be bothered by the price if that is your only issue with buyer's remorse.  Nothing VCA is worth it, and you are paying for the name.  For me, there is often much satisfaction in paying for brand names pieces, so I don't blink an eye when paying for overpriced branded items.  Enjoy it if you love the VCA brand and piece.  

However, if your buyer's remorse is because it's a bit underwhelming, I would agree with that.  The pendant does not pack a punch.  If you still want a pendant, I personally think getting a stone would make more of a statement.  With a stone, you see that beautiful color, and it's one solid quatrefoil.  Based on your outfit and jewelry, I think a YG oynx would look great and pop.  I also think with your jewelry and other outfits, the YG MOP would look nice.  YG looks great with all the stones.

If you are not in love with the pendant, I'd return it.  For me, I have always felt the VA pave with that "dot" in the center kills the pave look (e.g. not enough bling to make it a true diamond piece). 

Just my two cents for a different point of view.  Hope that helps.


----------



## jp824

Rock crystal 20 motif with a very casual outfit of cream sweater, jeans and sneakers. Love how I can wear it for both casual and dressy occasions.


----------



## etoupebirkin

HelloSunshinez said:


> Alhambra Pave pendant
> I finally bought it after years of contemplation but I am feeling a buyers remorse (due to the price tag and it is not as sparkly outside the VCA store )
> Please tell me what you think
> View attachment 5259332
> 
> View attachment 5259331


If you want something with a WOW factor, the diamond Vintage Alhambra is not the way to go.

You pendant is lovely and discreet, but won’t be noticed across a room. It’s also really wearable in professional situations.

I do think it looks lovely and appropriate with your white coat. I think you can wear it all the time. But if it does not spark joy, then I’d exchange it for something that will make you smile. VCA is too expensive to settle for something less.


----------



## A bottle of Red

HelloSunshinez said:


> Alhambra Pave pendant
> I finally bought it after years of contemplation but I am feeling a buyers remorse (due to the price tag and it is not as sparkly outside the VCA store )
> Please tell me what you think
> View attachment 5259332
> 
> View attachment 5259331


It is very elegant but very discreet. Definitely not a wow piece.
I would say to exchange it for something you love & won't regret


----------



## ctimec

HelloSunshinez said:


> Alhambra Pave pendant
> I finally bought it after years of contemplation but I am feeling a buyers remorse (due to the price tag and it is not as sparkly outside the VCA store )
> Please tell me what you think


 
It looks very pretty on you! I had this on my wish list, finally got the call that my SA had one for me, and then ultimately turned it down. It’s a great everyday layering piece. If you don’t have another diamond pendant in mind and it fills a space in your wardrobe, that’s great, but if you’re not wowed, something else may wow you more.


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> One of my all time fave combinations - black, white and grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254368


I keep coming back to this photo. Love everything including your composition. Stunning!


----------



## 880

HelloSunshinez said:


> Alhambra Pave pendant
> I finally bought it after years of contemplation but I am feeling a buyers remorse (due to the price tag and it is not as sparkly outside the VCA store )
> Please tell me what you think
> View attachment 5259332
> 
> View attachment 5259331


IMO, try it on bare skin for maximum sparkle.  but, if you don’t love it, exchange it for something that makes your heart sing!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Rock crystal 20 motif with a very casual outfit of cream sweater, jeans and sneakers. Love how I can wear it for both casual and dressy occasions.
> View attachment 5259619


OMG, you got it! I am so happy for you ns cannot wait to see it! you look fabulous! Hugs


----------



## JewelryLover101

HelloSunshinez said:


> Alhambra Pave pendant
> I finally bought it after years of contemplation but I am feeling a buyers remorse (due to the price tag and it is not as sparkly outside the VCA store )
> Please tell me what you think
> View attachment 5259332
> 
> View attachment 5259331


I agree that page vintage Alhambra, while beautiful, tends to be a little underwhelming in terms of the sparkle. I would suggest exchanging or returning for something that you truly love. The pave frivole find tends to have a lot more sparkle. I also really like the pave Cartier large round Love pendant. That really seems to sparkle as well. Just a few ideas, but I’m sure you’ll find something that works for you!


----------



## Dextersmom

HelloSunshinez said:


> Alhambra Pave pendant
> I finally bought it after years of contemplation but I am feeling a buyers remorse (due to the price tag and it is not as sparkly outside the VCA store )
> Please tell me what you think
> View attachment 5259332
> 
> View attachment 5259331


I am also someone who recently purchased this pendant.  I love it and wear it more than my other two VA pendants (MOP and bleu porcelain holiday pendant).  I love delicate jewelry, though.  I think it looks beautiful on you, but it is more important that you think so.  Good luck with your decision. I will share a pic I took yesterday with mine, for reference.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!   I think it's nice, but it does not stand out which is what I think you feel is missing.  There is too much metal and only a few tiny diamonds, to your point about it not being sparkly enough.  The center metal dot has been my issue with the VA motif in pave.
> 
> That said, if you have loved this piece forever, then keep it.  Anything VCA is going to be overpriced, so I would not be bothered by the price if that is your only issue with buyer's remorse.  Nothing VCA is worth it, and you are paying for the name.  For me, there is often much satisfaction in paying for brand names pieces, so I don't blink an eye when paying for overpriced branded items.  Enjoy it if you love the VCA brand and piece.
> 
> However, if your buyer's remorse is because it's a bit underwhelming, I would agree with that.  The pendant does not pack a punch.  If you still want a pendant, I personally think getting a stone would make more of a statement.  With a stone, you see that beautiful color, and it's one solid quatrefoil.  Based on your outfit and jewelry, I think a YG oynx would look great and pop.  I also think with your jewelry and other outfits, the YG MOP would look nice.  YG looks great with all the stones.
> 
> If you are not in love with the pendant, I'd return it.  For me, I have always felt the VA pave with that "dot" in the center kills the pave look (e.g. not enough bling to make it a true diamond piece).
> 
> Just my two cents for a different point of view.  Hope that helps.





lisawhit said:


> I personally love the vintage alhambra pave, it's fantastic on it's own or layered...


Honestly, I'm underwhelmed too. 
Furthermore, if you have to ask, you already know in your heart it's not right . . . There are a lot of beautiful pieces of jewelry out there including VCA. I would suggest that you return this and put the money towards something you love, not something you used to love.


----------



## DS2006

HelloSunshinez said:


> Alhambra Pave pendant
> I finally bought it after years of contemplation but I am feeling a buyers remorse (due to the price tag and it is not as sparkly outside the VCA store )
> Please tell me what you think
> View attachment 5259332
> 
> View attachment 5259331



I will first say that I have the white gold pave pendant, and I think it looks much more blingy (if you can say that about something so small!) due to the diamonds blending into the white metal. It looks like all diamonds.  I think the yg pave pendant is perfect for everyday, though. The sparkle of diamonds is dependent on the lighting it is in. Naturally jewelry stores have lighting that is best for diamonds!  The other factor is that diamonds must be well cut (which VCA diamonds are) and clean.  Fluorescent lighting generally is not great for sparkle. Halogen lighting is wonderful for diamonds, however!

If I could wear yg with my coloring, I would love for that pendant to be my everyday piece since it would go with all yellow gold jewelry. It looks nice with your studs. So I think it's a great choice!  However, as others have said, if you don't love it, by all means return and exchange it (unless you purchased online and can get a refund).


----------



## mewt

HelloSunshinez said:


> Alhambra Pave pendant
> I finally bought it after years of contemplation but I am feeling a buyers remorse (due to the price tag and it is not as sparkly outside the VCA store )
> Please tell me what you think
> View attachment 5259332
> 
> View attachment 5259331


Honestly I think it looks great. Buyer's remorse is so common after any big purchase as you start to think about opportunity cost; all the other things you could've gotten instead. More often though I get returner's remorse - after returning and swapping for something else, I realize the original was what I really wanted after all! You know yourself best though.

Beautiful piece and matches your general style (clean, simple, classic, unfussy).


----------



## tenshix

@HelloSunshinez You have so much good advice from everyone here already but I also bought the YG pave pendant for everyday. I think it depends on what you’re wanting out of the pendant. I like that it’s understated while still having the elegant & iconic Alhambra look. I actually didn’t want it to be too blingy personally so I could wear it daily with everything, and I like that I don’t have to worry about taking it off to shower. If you want something “worth” the money you might be better off with a solitaire diamond necklace or what other ladies have suggested here. But first and foremost should be your gut feeling; if the piece doesn’t spark joy then definitely return it for something else that does!


----------



## HelloSunshinez

Such a thorough opinion! I love it.
First of all, I feel both. Pendant itself is bit underwhelming and hefty price for what it is.

I already own vintage pendant in Onyx, MOP, sweet carnelian and also 2021 holiday pendant. I loved the look of alhambra on my neck with cartier bracelets. 

(I planned to find new home for these pendant once I bought the pave)


You can tell I am a big fan of a pendant and I thought pave pendant would be most versatile and lovable out of all pendants. I once consider getting 10 motifs, other pave pendant from VCA instead but I thought this alhambra pendant would be most wearable and suits my lifestyle. However, it is not giving me much joy compared to stones for its price tag. 

Unfortunately I cant return the item once I walk out from VCA store. We have no return policy when bought in store. 

I will cherish what I bought and wear it as much as possible. 

After all it is still a beautiful piece.



BigAkoya said:


> Hi!   I think it's nice, but it does not stand out which is what I think you feel is missing.  There is too much metal and only a few tiny diamonds, to your point about it not being sparkly enough.  The center metal dot has been my issue with the VA motif in pave.
> 
> That said, if you have loved this piece forever, then keep it.  Anything VCA is going to be overpriced, so I would not be bothered by the price if that is your only issue with buyer's remorse.  Nothing VCA is worth it, and you are paying for the name.  For me, there is often much satisfaction in paying for brand names pieces, so I don't blink an eye when paying for overpriced branded items.  Enjoy it if you love the VCA brand and piece.
> 
> However, if your buyer's remorse is because it's a bit underwhelming, I would agree with that.  The pendant does not pack a punch.  If you still want a pendant, I personally think getting a stone would make more of a statement.  With a stone, you see that beautiful color, and it's one solid quatrefoil.  Based on your outfit and jewelry, I think a YG oynx would look great and pop.  I also think with your jewelry and other outfits, the YG MOP would look nice.  YG looks great with all the stones.
> 
> If you are not in love with the pendant, I'd return it.  For me, I have always felt the VA pave with that "dot" in the center kills the pave look (e.g. not enough bling to make it a true diamond piece).
> 
> Just my two cents for a different point of view.  Hope that helps.


----------



## HelloSunshinez

This is so true. I also experienced returners remorse a few times . Thanks for your kind opinion. Have a great weekend.



mewt said:


> Honestly I think it looks great. Buyer's remorse is so common after any big purchase as you start to think about opportunity cost; all the other things you could've gotten instead. More often though I get returner's remorse - after returning and swapping for something else, I realize the original was what I really wanted after all! You know yourself best though.
> 
> Beautiful piece and matches your general style (clean, simple, classic, unfussy).


----------



## HelloSunshinez

I agree! You nailed good points. It helped me to appreciate this pendant! Thanks! 




tenshix said:


> @HelloSunshinez You have so much good advice from everyone here already but I also bought the YG pave pendant for everyday. I think it depends on what you’re wanting out of the pendant. I like that it’s understated while still having the elegant & iconic Alhambra look. I actually didn’t want it to be too blingy personally so I could wear it daily with everything, and I like that I don’t have to worry about taking it off to shower. If you want something “worth” the money you might be better off with a solitaire diamond necklace or what other ladies have suggested here. But first and foremost should be your gut feeling; if the piece doesn’t spark joy then definitely return it for something else that does!


----------



## cloee

HelloSunshinez said:


> Such a thorough opinion! I love it.
> First of all, I feel both. Pendant itself is bit underwhelming and hefty price for what it is.
> 
> I already own vintage pendant in Onyx, MOP, sweet carnelian and also 2021 holiday pendant. I loved the look of alhambra on my neck with cartier bracelets.
> 
> (I planned to find new home for these pendant once I bought the pave)
> 
> 
> You can tell I am a big fan of a pendant and I thought pave pendant would be most versatile and lovable out of all pendants. I once consider getting 10 motifs, other pave pendant from VCA instead but I thought this alhambra pendant would be most wearable and suits my lifestyle. However, it is not giving me much joy compared to stones for its price tag.
> 
> Unfortunately I cant return the item once I walk out from VCA store. We have no return policy when bought in store.
> 
> I will cherish what I bought and wear it as much as possible.
> 
> After all it is still a beautiful piece.



Since you are not able to return it, just wear it with outfits that will make it pop rather than blend or perhaps directly on your skin. It’s missing some bling factor but it’s also what makes the piece more wearable for day to day. 

It does look good on you and hope you get to enjoy this piece sooner.


----------



## HelloSunshinez

I love the look of pendant on you. It looks so effortlessly beautiful. I changed point of view on this pendant from your picture. Thanks for sharing!




Dextersmom said:


> I am also someone who recently purchased this pendant.  I love it and wear it more than my other two VA pendants (MOP and bleu porcelain holiday pendant).  I love delicate jewelry, though.  I think it looks beautiful on you, but it is more important that you think so.  Good luck with your decision. I will share a pic I took yesterday with mine, for reference.
> View attachment 5259911





Dextersmom said:


> I am also someone who recently purchased this pendant.  I love it and wear it more than my other two VA pendants (MOP and bleu porcelain holiday pendant).  I love delicate jewelry, though.  I think it looks beautiful on you, but it is more important that you think so.  Good luck with your decision. I will share a pic I took yesterday with mine, for reference.
> View attachment 5259911


----------



## Winiebean

Chalcedony today


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> I keep coming back to this photo. Love everything including your composition. Stunning!


Thank you so much! VCA jewelry always puts a smile on my face. It’s like my own secret armor.


----------



## Dextersmom

HelloSunshinez said:


> I love the look of pendant on you. It looks so effortlessly beautiful. I changed point of view on this pendant from your picture. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you.  I hope that you will love yours as I love mine.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Wearing my white gold frivole earrings with my pave Cartier love pendant. I think I like this combination since the pendant has both the pave and shiny metal in it.


----------



## DS2006

Winiebean said:


> Chalcedony today
> View attachment 5260213


Best clothing colors I have seen yet with this bracelet! It really brings out the lavender in the chalcedony! Beautiful!


----------



## LucyMadrid

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!   I think it's nice, but it does not stand out which is what I think you feel is missing.  There is too much metal and only a few tiny diamonds, to your point about it not being sparkly enough.  The center metal dot has been my issue with the VA motif in pave.
> 
> That said, if you have loved this piece forever, then keep it.  Anything VCA is going to be overpriced, so I would not be bothered by the price if that is your only issue with buyer's remorse.  Nothing VCA is worth it, and you are paying for the name.  For me, there is often much satisfaction in paying for brand names pieces, so I don't blink an eye when paying for overpriced branded items.  Enjoy it if you love the VCA brand and piece.
> 
> However, if your buyer's remorse is because it's a bit underwhelming, I would agree with that.  The pendant does not pack a punch.  If you still want a pendant, I personally think getting a stone would make more of a statement.  With a stone, you see that beautiful color, and it's one solid quatrefoil.  Based on your outfit and jewelry, I think a YG oynx would look great and pop.  I also think with your jewelry and other outfits, the YG MOP would look nice.  YG looks great with all the stones.
> 
> If you are not in love with the pendant, I'd return it.  For me, I have always felt the VA pave with that "dot" in the center kills the pave look (e.g. not enough bling to make it a true diamond piece).
> 
> Just my two cents for a different point of view.  Hope that helps.


 HelloSunshined! I agree with BigAkoya but, on the other hand, I would not get rid of that pendant. The sweater does not help much. Have you tried to wear the pendant with a neckline or wear it on a dark surface, as navy blue or black? That pendant can be worn at any time, at work or dressed up and jewellery is made to be used, not to be kept in the box. Personally, I like the pendant. You could also wait a bit and buy something different later on.


----------



## lolakitten

JewelryLover101 said:


> Wearing my white gold frivole earrings with my pave Cartier love pendant. I think I like this combination since the pendant has both the pave and shiny metal in it.


Love this combo! The frivole look fantastic on you, are they the small?
(eep I may have added these to my WL now )


----------



## JewelryLover101

lolakitten said:


> Love this combo! The frivole look fantastic on you, are they the small?
> (eep I may have added these to my WL now )


Thank you so much! Yes, they are the small, and I love them! I really wanted the large in yellow gold, but I know the shiny yellow gold doesn’t works for me. But after getting the small, I think they are the perfect size. And the mirror finish is so beautiful. I think I might actually like it more than the pave version  If you are a white gold person, I think these earrings are a must


----------



## lolakitten

JewelryLover101 said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, they are the small, and I love them! I really wanted the large in yellow gold, but I know the shiny yellow gold doesn’t works for me. But after getting the small, I think they are the perfect size. And the mirror finish is so beautiful. I think I might actually like it more than the pave version  If you are a white gold person, I think these earrings are a must


I like them more than the pave as well!


----------



## couturequeen

HelloSunshinez said:


> Alhambra Pave pendant
> I finally bought it after years of contemplation but I am feeling a buyers remorse (due to the price tag and it is not as sparkly outside the VCA store )
> Please tell me what you think
> View attachment 5259332
> 
> View attachment 5259331


I also waited a long time to get it and had the same reaction. I think it’s because it’s so much metal and diamonds are so small. I realized this pendant is just not for me. I agree with others to get a stone or like I plan to do, get something with more wow like a 10 or 20.

I actually ended up getting the pave Alhambra earrings instead and it made all the difference. I wear them all the time and get tons of sparkle. I think it’s all about where the light hits you and the pendant just didn’t work for me.


----------



## couturequeen

JewelryLover101 said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, they are the small, and I love them! I really wanted the large in yellow gold, but I know the shiny yellow gold doesn’t works for me. But after getting the small, I think they are the perfect size. And the mirror finish is so beautiful. I think I might actually like it more than the pave version  If you are a white gold person, I think these earrings are a must


I think the small are the most perfect earrings. I have to tell myself not to wear them all the time.


----------



## ctimec

slouchy, casual layering with vintage guilloche and zodiaque Leo


----------



## LucyMadrid

couturequeen said:


> I also waited a long time to get it and had the same reaction. I think it’s because it’s so much metal and diamonds are so small. I realized this pendant is just not for me. I agree with others to get a stone or like I plan to do, get something with more wow like a 10 or 20.
> 
> I actually ended up getting the pave Alhambra earrings instead and it made all the difference. I wear them all the time and get tons of sparkle. I think it’s all about where the light hits you and the pendant just didn’t work for me.



Do you wear your pave diamonds Alhambra earrings with casual clothes? I don't and it's a pity, as they look fantastic.


----------



## couturequeen

LucyMadrid said:


> Do you wear your pave diamonds Alhambra earrings with casual clothes? I don't and it's a pity, as they look fantastic.


Yes, highly recommend trying them out with tees and polos. I think they look even better with casual clothes since they add a pop vs if you’re already dressed up with a clutch it blends in more. I tend to reach for my non-pave Frivole earrings when wearing sequins, for example.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Vintage Guilloche against a navy t shirt


----------



## BWM

Still loving my WG perlee clover bangle!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rise and shine… it’s a new day, new beginnings, time to try something new


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Rise and shine… it’s a new day, new beginnings, time to try something new
> View attachment 5262319


Oh its perfect!!!! I was waiting to see this!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Oh its perfect!!!! I was waiting to see this!


I am so happy with the ‘detour’


----------



## LucyMadrid

View attachment 5261829


eternallove4bag said:


> Rise and shine… it’s a new day, new beginnings, time to try something new
> View attachment 5262319




Beautiful combo, all in grey.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 5261829
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful combo, all in grey.


Thank you so much! I love all shades of grey


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## EpiFanatic

HelloSunshinez said:


> Alhambra Pave pendant
> I finally bought it after years of contemplation but I am feeling a buyers remorse (due to the price tag and it is not as sparkly outside the VCA store )
> Please tell me what you think
> View attachment 5259332
> 
> View attachment 5259331


Don’t worry girl. Lots of presence on you, and extremely distinctive and elegant.


----------



## EpiFanatic

etoupebirkin said:


> If you want something with a WOW factor, the diamond Vintage Alhambra is not the way to go.
> 
> You pendant is lovely and discreet, but won’t be noticed across a room. It’s also really wearable in professional situations.
> 
> I do think it looks lovely and appropriate with your white coat. I think you can wear it all the time. But if it does not spark joy, then I’d exchange it for something that will make you smile. VCA is too expensive to settle for something less.


Exactly this about the appropriateness in a professional setting with your lab coat. But I think this is super wearable on a daily basis and casually blingy against your skin if worn with a T-shirt.  If you want big time look-at-me red carpet blingy then go for the pave frivole.  However with a lab coat or with more conservative professional attire where you want people to notice you first, I much prefer the pave Alhambra.


----------



## diorhigher




----------



## Feliciaffm

eternallove4bag said:


> Rise and shine… it’s a new day, new beginnings, time to try something new
> View attachment 5262319


Oh my gosh, this is amaaaazing! Makes me want to get the Perles — an idea that I have actually just put aside before


----------



## eternallove4bag

Feliciaffm said:


> Oh my gosh, this is amaaaazing! Makes me want to get the Perles — an idea that I have actually just put aside before


Thank you so much! The perlee line is hands down my favorite from VCA! The bracelets make me smile from ear to ear every single time I wear them.


----------



## BigAkoya

couturequeen said:


> Yes, highly recommend trying them out with tees and polos. I think they look even better with casual clothes since they add a pop vs if you’re already dressed up with a clutch it blends in more. I tend to reach for my non-pave Frivole earrings when wearing sequins, for example.


I totally agree with your philosophy on jewelry with casual clothes.  I dress super casual after business hours, and I bling it on!  I truly think nice jewelry adds polish to any outfit, even shorts.


----------



## purseinsanity

rileygirl said:


> Wearing my Sweets today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258458
> View attachment 5258459


I have that Goyard!  Now you're making me want Sweets!


----------



## purseinsanity

Y'all are making me want me some Guilloche!  Everyone looks beautiful with their pieces!


----------



## A bottle of Red

purseinsanity said:


> I have that Goyard!  Now you're making me want Sweets!


I must be tired bec you said sweets & i thought you meant candies & chocolates lol


----------



## purseinsanity

A bottle of Red said:


> I must be tired bec you said sweets & i thought you meant candies & chocolates lol


I will take those kind as well!


----------



## Lien

At TWG, having tea.  Wearing magic pave earrings in YG, Perlee Clover in RG, magic pendant in grey MOP.  Also wearing my 5.11ct yellow diamond (new/birthday gift to myself) ring.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Lien said:


> At TWG, having tea.  Wearing magic pave earrings in YG, Perlee Clover in RG, magic pendant in grey MOP.  Also wearing my 5.11ct yellow diamond (new/birthday gift to myself) ring.
> 
> View attachment 5263955


Omg i need more details on that ring!


----------



## lynne_ross

Lien said:


> At TWG, having tea.  Wearing magic pave earrings in YG, Perlee Clover in RG, magic pendant in grey MOP.  Also wearing my 5.11ct yellow diamond (new/birthday gift to myself) ring.
> 
> View attachment 5263955


Everything, including you, are gorgeous!


----------



## Lien

A bottle of Red said:


> Omg i need more details on that ring!



I'll DM you.


----------



## glamourbag

Lien said:


> At TWG, having tea.  Wearing magic pave earrings in YG, Perlee Clover in RG, magic pendant in grey MOP.  Also wearing my 5.11ct yellow diamond (new/birthday gift to myself) ring.
> 
> View attachment 5263955


You could not be more well put together!  gorgeous


----------



## missie1

Lien said:


> At TWG, having tea.  Wearing magic pave earrings in YG, Perlee Clover in RG, magic pendant in grey MOP.  Also wearing my 5.11ct yellow diamond (new/birthday gift to myself) ring.
> 
> View attachment 5263955


Totally Fabulous


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> At TWG, having tea.  Wearing magic pave earrings in YG, Perlee Clover in RG, magic pendant in grey MOP.  Also wearing my 5.11ct yellow diamond (new/birthday gift to myself) ring.
> 
> View attachment 5263955


Girl you are gorgeous! You had me at yellow diamond ring


----------



## Lien

eternallove4bag said:


> Girl you are gorgeous! You had me at yellow diamond ring



Haha!  

And thank you.


----------



## hopiko

Lien said:


> At TWG, having tea.  Wearing magic pave earrings in YG, Perlee Clover in RG, magic pendant in grey MOP.  Also wearing my 5.11ct yellow diamond (new/birthday gift to myself) ring.
> 
> View attachment 5263955


Nice birthday gift!  You deserve it!  You look amazing as does your bling!  Enjoy!


----------



## BigAkoya

Lien said:


> At TWG, having tea.  Wearing magic pave earrings in YG, Perlee Clover in RG, magic pendant in grey MOP.  Also wearing my 5.11ct yellow diamond (new/birthday gift to myself) ring.
> 
> View attachment 5263955


Gorgeous!  Need to see that ring!


----------



## Happyish

Lien said:


> At TWG, having tea.  Wearing magic pave earrings in YG, Perlee Clover in RG, magic pendant in grey MOP.  Also wearing my 5.11ct yellow diamond (new/birthday gift to myself) ring.
> 
> View attachment 5263955


You could easily be a model for VCA. Everything looks gorgeous on you. Congratulations on your present to yourself. Wear it well and in good health.


----------



## Lien

Happyish said:


> You could easily be a model for VCA. Everything looks gorgeous on you. Congratulations on your present to yourself. Wear it well and in good health.



Awww.  How kind.  Thank you  .


----------



## Notorious Pink

Frivole Pave/Sapphire earrings and pendant stacked with HP 2021.
If you squint, there's a Perlee Clover bracelet stacked with my "Spicy" Love.


----------



## tenshix

Lien said:


> At TWG, having tea.  Wearing magic pave earrings in YG, Perlee Clover in RG, magic pendant in grey MOP.  Also wearing my 5.11ct yellow diamond (new/birthday gift to myself) ring.
> 
> View attachment 5263955



Happy birthday dear and gorgeous ensemble!


----------



## tenshix

Notorious Pink said:


> Frivole Pave/Sapphire earrings and pendant stacked with HP 2021.
> If you squint, there's a Perlee Clover bracelet stacked with my "Spicy" Love.
> 
> View attachment 5264980



Love the pop of turquoise with the whole outfit!!  Lol may I ask why the Love is “spicy”?


----------



## Lien

tenshix said:


> Happy birthday dear and gorgeous ensemble!



Thank you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Frivole Pave/Sapphire earrings and pendant stacked with HP 2021.
> If you squint, there's a Perlee Clover bracelet stacked with my "Spicy" Love.
> 
> View attachment 5264980


The Frivole pave set looks so good on you! Beautiful everything!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Chauffeur duties…


----------



## Notorious Pink

tenshix said:


> Love the pop of turquoise with the whole outfit!!  Lol may I ask why the Love is “spicy”?


It's one bracelet in two parts. It looks like a PG 6-diamond with a thinner wg pave crossing it. There were three "spicy" versions - I was going to link to the Cartier website but sadly it looks like they don't make them anymore.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Here's a pic:


----------



## tenshix

Notorious Pink said:


> Here's a pic:
> View attachment 5265985



Ohhhh yes I remember these!! They’ve been on my wishlist for the longest time but I did notice they discontinued them, so sad. I’m hoping maybe they’ll reissue them again in the future. Love yours, stunning!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> It's one bracelet in two parts. It looks like a PG 6-diamond with a thinner wg pave crossing it. There were three "spicy" versions - I was going to link to the Cartier website but sadly it looks like they don't make them anymore.


This really is a very clever design.  You get a stacked look without the scratching.


----------



## 880

Lien said:


> At TWG, having tea.  Wearing magic pave earrings in YG, Perlee Clover in RG, magic pendant in grey MOP.  Also wearing my 5.11ct yellow diamond (new/birthday gift to myself) ring.
> 
> View attachment 5263955


Happy birthday! You look amazing!


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> Frivole Pave/Sapphire earrings and pendant stacked with HP 2021.
> If you squint, there's a Perlee Clover bracelet stacked with my "Spicy" Love.
> 
> View attachment 5264980


Love everything! You have the most wonderful taste! And the boots!


----------



## Notorious Pink

tenshix said:


> Ohhhh yes I remember these!! They’ve been on my wishlist for the longest time but I did notice they discontinued them, so sad. I’m hoping maybe they’ll reissue them again in the future. Love yours, stunning!!



I hope so too - they were fun, but just a little bit different, which I like a lot.



EpiFanatic said:


> This really is a very clever design.  You get a stacked look without the scratching.



yes I do, but finding the right stacking pieces can be a little bit tricky with this. some bracelets tend to slide over or under because it’s not completely flat, but fortunately the perlee clover doesn’t well next to it.



880 said:


> Love everything! You have the most wonderful taste! And the boots!



thank you!!!!   Love the boots, though they were a little bit of torture - I went back and forth on them for about a month but I realized that I would not be able to get them out of my head. They’re Valentino and I LOVE the thick soles and the cut outs.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Notorious Pink said:


> I hope so too - they were fun, but just a little bit different, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I do, but finding the right stacking pieces can be a little bit tricky with this. some bracelets tend to slide over or under because it’s not completely flat, but fortunately the perlee clover doesn’t well next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!!!   Love the boots, though they were a little bit of torture - I went back and forth on them for about a month but I realized that I would not be able to get them out of my head. They’re Valentino and I LOVE the thick soles and the cut outs.
> 
> View attachment 5266233


Are they comfy?


----------



## eletons

Notorious Pink said:


> I hope so too - they were fun, but just a little bit different, which I like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I do, but finding the right stacking pieces can be a little bit tricky with this. some bracelets tend to slide over or under because it’s not completely flat, but fortunately the perlee clover doesn’t well next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!!!   Love the boots, though they were a little bit of torture - I went back and forth on them for about a month but I realized that I would not be able to get them out of my head. They’re Valentino and I LOVE the thick soles and the cut outs.
> 
> View attachment 5266233


The whole look reminds me of Avril Lavigne. I wish I could pull off such look -edgy and fun.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Frivole Pave/Sapphire earrings and pendant stacked with HP 2021.
> If you squint, there's a Perlee Clover bracelet stacked with my "Spicy" Love.
> 
> View attachment 5264980


You're like the cool mom! Love your outfit, and I especially love the matching Frivole earrings and pendant.    
Seeing your necklace makes me think I need another Frivole WG pave piece in my life. 
Sigh...  I hope new WG Frivole pave pieces come out!  Note to self:  Need try on the Very Large pendant again. 
I love Frivole and want to drown myself in Frivole pave.


----------



## smulay

Magic onyx earrings!


----------



## rosebean

Lien said:


> At TWG, having tea.  Wearing magic pave earrings in YG, Perlee Clover in RG, magic pendant in grey MOP.  Also wearing my 5.11ct yellow diamond (new/birthday gift to myself) ring.
> 
> View attachment 5263955


So gorgeous and elegant!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Are they comfy?



Because they have cutouts, I need to think about socks/stockings in advance. Here I was wearing stockings, but the first time I wore them was barefoot, and had concerns about the tongue hitting the front of my ankle. It bothered me for about a minute, and then surprisingly it softened up very quickly. The rest of the boot is totally comfy. And I LOVE the soft thick sole.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eletons said:


> The whole look reminds me of Avril Lavigne. I wish I could pull off such look -edgy and fun.



I think maybe the boots give it that edge. I wear this top and skirt in my regular rotation and I think the shoe determines whether it's elegant or edgy. The top is a favorite, by CH Carolina Herrera. It has an asymmetrical hem and and thick pinstripe texture.




Not long after I bought the top, I dug up a skirt with a similar pinstripe texture from my closet in the late 80s, and I always seem to wear them as a set. It's a great evening look for dinner, and works with any kind of shoe - heel, cowboy boot, combat boot, espadrille - as well as year round (I usually wear it in the cold weather, though, and I may have worn it with fur boots once or twice).


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> You're like the cool mom! Love your outfit, and I especially love the matching Frivole earrings and pendant.
> Seeing your necklace makes me think I need another Frivole WG pave piece in my life.
> Sigh...  I hope new WG Frivole pave pieces come out!  Note to self:  Need try on the Very Large pendant again.
> I love Frivole and want to drown myself in Frivole pave.



I haven't owned a small pendant in years, and neither have I stacked necklaces previously. This is my first HP too - got very lucky that it was the perfect color to go with the frivole. I will probably only wear them together, but I'm wearing them almost daily now. I really am enjoying these pieces - pretty, blingy, but absolutely appropriate for casual/daily wear.

I love just being me and teaching my kids to be themselves too. My older son (18) is chill about it, my younger one (15) is more resigned to me not looking like the other moms (which would require blond hair in a ponytail, a white blouse, jeans and a gilet). 

Thats the one thing about VCA - why are pieces only offered in certain metals? Some lines have not enough wg, or they will do something like offer x earrings and necklace but no matching bracelet. whyyyy?


----------



## Notorious Pink

smulay said:


> Magic onyx earrings!


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## ctimec

Black and gold low key stacking, love my onyx with the sm juc


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I haven't owned a small pendant in years, and neither have I stacked necklaces previously. This is my first HP too - got very lucky that it was the perfect color to go with the frivole. I will probably only wear them together, but I'm wearing them almost daily now. I really am enjoying these pieces - pretty, blingy, but absolutely appropriate for casual/daily wear.
> 
> I love just being me and teaching my kids to be themselves too. My older son (18) is chill about it, my younger one (15) is more resigned to me not looking like the other moms (which would require blond hair in a ponytail, a white blouse, jeans and a gilet).
> 
> Thats the one thing about VCA - why are pieces only offered in certain metals? Some lines have not enough wg, or they will do something like offer x earrings and necklace but no matching bracelet. whyyyy?


I agree with you on VCA and WG!  My SA knows not bother showing me anything in YG or RG as I won't be intererested, no matter how beautiful.  During a past visit, my SA, the store director, and I were chatting.  I was lamenting how there is so little WG, and I am running out of ideas and beginning to look at "second choice" items which I do not like to do.  I mentioned the pieces in WG never seem to be offered in a complete collection to make nice sets.  The store director commented he is getting more requests for WG, so maybe there is increased interest and/or the white metal trend is coming back.  I do hope VCA starts making more more WG pieces.  My wish is WG blue agate (need an eye popping summer stone color).  Patience!  Everything comes around eventually.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Perlee in action…anybody else think the Perlee line is one of the most beautiful designs VCA ever made?


----------



## Dextersmom

Today.


----------



## BWM

MA pave pendant up close with my pink iridescent Chanel…


----------



## nycmamaofone

eternallove4bag said:


> Perlee in action…anybody else think the Perlee line is one of the most beautiful designs VCA ever made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266989


Van Cleef should hire you as their photographer!! What an amazing shot.


----------



## einseine

It’s been almost a year? since my last post.
Hope you are all well

These pics are when I tried on VA pave 20 motif in WG last month.  It was very beautiful, but the diamond sparkle did not impress me as much as when it was displayed in the showcase.  And especially photographed, not impressive at all.  10-motif would work better around the neck.  Actually Magic pave 6-motif stood out much more, but I prefer a simple long necklace.

Not great pics, but FYI


----------



## Happyish

einseine said:


> It’s been almost a year? since my last post.
> Hope you are all well
> 
> These pics are when I tried on VA pave 20 motif in WG last month.  It was very beautiful, but the diamond sparkle did not impress me as much as when it was displayed in the showcase.  And especially photographed, not impressive at all.  10-motif would work better around the neck.  Actually Magic pave 6-motif stood out much more, but I prefer a simple long necklace.
> 
> Not great pics, but FYI
> 
> View attachment 5267577
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267410


I don't think the neutral top does it any favors. I imagine you might get a different impression if you were wearing something dark or navy. However, if you favor browns or taupe, this might not be for you.


----------



## DS2006

BWM said:


> MA pave pendant up close with my pink iridescent Chanel…
> 
> View attachment 5267933


So gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## einseine

Happyish said:


> I don't think the neutral top does it any favors. I imagine you might get a different impression if you were wearing something dark or navy. However, if you favor browns or taupe, this might not be for you.



Thank your Happyish for your kind advice.

Yes, I should have worn something dark to make a WG piece stand out.  My favorite color is Navy and this brown blouse is actually not really me! (I am not a neutral lover, including H bags.)

But, my point is the impact of the diamonds.  I have always thought this piece was too sparkly for me to wear IRL, but its impact was, in a way, less than that of Magic 6-motif pave, which my SA also admitted.

VA WG long necklace in onyx/pave is very nice, but I have 20-motif onyx in WG...


----------



## einseine

DS2006 said:


> So gorgeous!!!!!



Hi DS2006 You are sweet as ever


----------



## BigAkoya

einseine said:


> Thank your Happyish for your kind advice.
> 
> Yes, I should have worn something dark to make a WG piece stand out.  My favorite color is Navy and this brown blouse is actually not really me! (I am not a neutral lover, including H bags.)
> 
> But, my point is the impact of the diamonds.  I have always thought this piece was too sparkly for me to wear IRL, but its impact was, in a way, less than that of Magic 6-motif pave, which my SA also admitted.
> 
> VA WG long necklace in onyx/pave is very nice, but I have 20-motif onyx in WG...


Do you have the WG MOP 20?  I think the WG and MOP combo really pops and goes with everything.  It's a neutral; yet because it is MOP, the stone is "white" so the motifs really pop loud, all 20 of them!        I have the WG MOP 20 nd love it.  I wear it very casual (shorts/striped top).  

The WG MOP 20 would be a nice complement to your WG oynx if you ever decide to wear two together.  You may already have it though.  Assuming you already have the WG MOP 20 and since you like long necklaces (I love long necklaces), maybe go for the WG 16 motif.  That will pack a punch and it's super swingy.  Just a thought.


----------



## einseine

BigAkoya said:


> Do you have the WG MOP 20?  I think the WG and MOP combo really pops and goes with everything.  It's a neutral; yet because it is MOP, the stone is "white" so the motifs really pop loud, all 20 of them!        I have the WG MOP 20 nd love it.  I wear it very casual (shorts/striped top).
> 
> The WG MOP 20 would be a nice complement to your WG oynx if you ever decide to wear two together.  You may already have it though.  Assuming you already have the WG MOP 20 and since you like long necklaces (I love long necklaces), maybe go for the WG 16 motif.  That will pack a punch and it's super swingy.  Just a thought.



Thank you BigAkoya  

I had seen a very beautiful pic in which a model wearing WG MoP 20.  I asked my SA to find and keep one, but all the pieces in the stock were on hold and WG necklaces they had at that point were, 20 pave, Magic 6 Motif and 16 Motif. As you said, Magic pave 16 motif in WG was very very gorgeous and sparkly enough (whenever you wear), but it's too long I think. But, I may change my mind

After that SA offered me another long necklace, which is not WG but I a bit regretted passing last year, I will take it first and consider WG necklaces later


----------



## BigAkoya

einseine said:


> Thank you BigAkoya
> 
> I had seen a very beautiful pic in which a model wearing WG MoP 20.  I asked my SA to find and keep one, but all the pieces in the stock were on hold and WG necklaces they had at that point were, 20 pave, Magic 6 Motif and 16 Motif. As you said, Magic pave 16 motif in WG was very very gorgeous and sparkly enough (whenever you wear), but it's too long I think. But, I may change my mind
> 
> After that SA offered me another long necklace, which is not WG but I a bit regretted passing last year, I will take it first and consider WG necklaces later


Sorry, I was not clear.  I meant the Magic 16 WG with MOP, Chalceodny, and GMOP.  It makes a statement.  The Magic 16 pave to me does not pack a punch.  To me, it's too much chain, motifs too far out, and the tiny diamonds get lost in all that metal.  It looks more like a chain link station necklace.  That's just my opinion.  

The Magic 16 MOP, Chalcedony, and GMOP is so beautiful.  Each motif stands out, all different colors, it's a feast for the eyes.  I am thinking of getting it and wearing it with my WG MOP 20.  This is the necklace I am referring to.  Maybe ask your SA to bring it in to try out and see if you might like it:  
Magic Alhambra long necklace, 16 motifs White gold, Chalcedony, Mother-of-pearl- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)

If you do not have the WG MOP 20, I highly recommend it and would get that for sure!


----------



## einseine

This!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

einseine said:


> This!!!
> 
> View attachment 5268217


Yes!  Truly, WG MOP just pops.  I love how the MOP is one big stone, and you get 20 of them!      
Get the matching earrings, bracelet, and you're good to go!  The photo is dressy, but I wear my set casual all the time.  

I think if you want one, ordering is the best way to assure you get it.  It should not take long as it's a standard stock item. 
Good luck!


----------



## BigAkoya

@einseine
As FYI, here is my set to inspire you to get a set too.  Matchy matchy is a wonderful thing!


----------



## einseine

BigAkoya said:


> Sorry, I was not clear.  I meant the Magic 16 WG with MOP, Chalceodny, and GMOP.  It makes a statement.  The Magic 16 pave to me does not pack a punch.  To me, it's too much chain, motifs too far out, and the tiny diamonds get lost in all that metal.  It looks more like a chain link station necklace.  That's just my opinion.
> 
> The Magic 16 MOP, Chalcedony, and GMOP is so beautiful.  Each motif stands out, all different colors, it's a feast for the eyes.  I am thinking of getting it and wearing it with my WG MOP 20.  This is the necklace I am referring to.  Maybe ask your SA to bring it in to try out and see if you might like it:
> Magic Alhambra long necklace, 16 motifs White gold, Chalcedony, Mother-of-pearl- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> 
> If you do not have the WG MOP 20, I highly recommend it and would get that for sure!



Oh, I see!  I was talking about the Magic 16 pave which I tried on.  Perhaps I prefer the VA necklaces to the Magic necklaces that have motifs of different colors and sizes   Thank you for your advice


----------



## einseine

For sale??? no, just for my info. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## einseine

And today


----------



## A bottle of Red

einseine said:


> And today
> 
> View attachment 5268292


That watch is incredibly breathtaking!  A true work of art & mechanics! I need loads more pics please!


----------



## A bottle of Red

einseine said:


> Thank your Happyish for your kind advice.
> 
> Yes, I should have worn something dark to make a WG piece stand out.  My favorite color is Navy and this brown blouse is actually not really me! (I am not a neutral lover, including H bags.)
> 
> But, my point is the impact of the diamonds.  I have always thought this piece was too sparkly for me to wear IRL, but its impact was, in a way, less than that of Magic 6-motif pave, which my SA also admitted.
> 
> VA WG long necklace in onyx/pave is very nice, but I have 20-motif onyx in WG...


I will agree with you; i tried on wg pave pieces & they were meh on me.
The 6 motif Chalcedony/gmop/mop necklace got lost on my skin.
Even malachite which i love every time i see it , does nothing for me. 
Yet the pieces that i do have work & make me come alive.
It's really weird, but i totally get why you feel meh about the pave.


----------



## einseine

A bottle of Red said:


> That watch is incredibly breathtaking!  A true work of art & mechanics! I need loads more pics please!



Thank you so much  
I have been more into VCA watches (except Alhambra and Charms) than jewelry pieces recently.
I love the enameling techniques and the stories behind the designs.


----------



## einseine

A bottle of Red said:


> I will agree with you; i tried on wg pave pieces & they were meh on me.
> The 6 motif Chalcedony/gmop/mop necklace got lost on my skin.
> Even malachite which i love every time i see it , does nothing for me.
> Yet the pieces that i do have work & make me come alive.
> It's really weird, but i totally get why you feel meh about the pave.



Thank you A bottle of Red
I don't know why, but as far VA motif pave is concerned I prefer YG/RG to WG.
I seldom wear my VA earrings in WG.
Magic pave WG is totally OK with me


----------



## glamourbag

einseine said:


> And today
> 
> View attachment 5268292


Wow! That watch! I always love seeing it. It is true art.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> Van Cleef should hire you as their photographer!! What an amazing shot.


Heehee I would be happy with some deep discounts as compensation or even free stuff.. thank you my dear as always


----------



## Happyish

einseine said:


> Thank your Happyish for your kind advice.
> 
> Yes, I should have worn something dark to make a WG piece stand out.  My favorite color is Navy and this brown blouse is actually not really me! (I am not a neutral lover, including H bags.)
> 
> But, my point is the impact of the diamonds.  I have always thought this piece was too sparkly for me to wear IRL, but its impact was, in a way, less than that of Magic 6-motif pave, which my SA also admitted.
> 
> VA WG long necklace in onyx/pave is very nice, but I have 20-motif onyx in WG...


I also tried the WG/Pave, but I too had mixed feelings. It didn't have the impact I expected. I  tried the VA WG onyx/pave, but couldn't figure out how to wear it. It was neither her nor there-- serious but not dressy. For far less, I ended up with the 20-motif onyx in WG and the 20-motif WMOP in WG. I like wearing the two together. The combination is dramatic and wonderful with a black and white outfit--or anything with black or white and doesn't require any thought before wearing. Have you thought about a 20-motif WMOP w WG?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happyish said:


> I also tried the WG/Pave, but I too had mixed feelings. It didn't have the impact I expected. I  tried the VA WG onyx/pave, but couldn't figure out how to wear it. It was neither her nor there-- serious but not dressy. For far less, I ended up with the 20-motif onyx in WG and the 20-motif WMOP in WG. I like wearing the two together. The combination is dramatic and wonderful with a black and white outfit--or anything with black or white and doesn't require any thought before wearing. Have you thought about a 20-motif WMOP w WG?
> 
> View attachment 5268578


We’re twins on this!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

einseine said:


> And today
> 
> View attachment 5268292


Love your watch! I feel in love with one of the VCA watches recently. The workmanship is breathtaking and it goes better with jewellery than say Rolex.


----------



## einseine

glamourbag said:


> Wow! That watch! I always love seeing it. It is true art.



Thank you so much  
I really love VCA's Poetic Complications⌚


----------



## einseine

Happyish said:


> I also tried the WG/Pave, but I too had mixed feelings. It didn't have the impact I expected. I  tried the VA WG onyx/pave, but couldn't figure out how to wear it. It was neither her nor there-- serious but not dressy. For far less, I ended up with the 20-motif onyx in WG and the 20-motif WMOP in WG. I like wearing the two together. The combination is dramatic and wonderful with a black and white outfit--or anything with black or white and doesn't require any thought before wearing. Have you thought about a 20-motif WMOP w WG?
> 
> View attachment 5268578



Thank you Happyish  
I wanted to try on 20 WG MoP, but all the pieces were on hold, so I had to consider VA WG diamonds 20!!!
I have onyx 20 in WG, too.  Your pic assures me that I need WG 20 MoP!!!


----------



## einseine

lynne_ross said:


> Love your watch! I feel in love with one of the VCA watches recently. The workmanship is breathtaking and it goes better with jewellery than say Rolex.



Tank you
In my early VCA years, I had no interest in their watches.
I used to wear multiple bracelets without a ⌚.
Recently my focus is Poetic Complications and Extraordinary Dials!!!
I go out without necklaces/bracelets but never without my VCA⌚


----------



## A bottle of Red

einseine said:


> Tank you
> In my early VCA years, I had no interest in their watches.
> I used to wear multiple bracelets without a ⌚.
> Recently my focus is Poetic Complications and Extraordinary Dials!!!
> I go out without necklaces/bracelets but never without my VCA⌚


Do you have other vca watches as well?


----------



## einseine

View attachment 5268957



A bottle of Red said:


> Do you have other vca watches as well?



Not many, but some


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I also tried the WG/Pave, but I too had mixed feelings. It didn't have the impact I expected. I  tried the VA WG onyx/pave, but couldn't figure out how to wear it. It was neither her nor there-- serious but not dressy. For far less, I ended up with the 20-motif onyx in WG and the 20-motif WMOP in WG. I like wearing the two together. The combination is dramatic and wonderful with a black and white outfit--or anything with black or white and doesn't require any thought before wearing. Have you thought about a 20-motif WMOP w WG?
> 
> View attachment 5268578


This is beautiful!  I am sure it's gorgeous on you!


----------



## DS2006

einseine said:


> And today
> 
> View attachment 5268292


Magnificent work of art! The Magic pave pendant is so beautiful, too! You have an exquisite collection!


----------



## DS2006

I am envious of you ladies who were able to get the wg onyx 20 when they were available. I hate the thought of having to SO it! I do love the wg mop and wg onyx together!


----------



## einseine

DS2006 said:


> Magnificent work of art! The Magic pave pendant is so beautiful, too! You have an exquisite collection!




Thank you DS2006

I was just lucky.  One day my SA asked me if I was interested in onyx 20 in WG.  I said no because I had onyx 20 in YG.  After that I was shown someone's ordered onyx 20 in WG that had just arrived.  It was strikingly cool!!! I placed my order right away.  Is it still the NY boutique's limited edition???


----------



## Purrsey

Some bling for TGIF.


----------



## Gracilan

A little sparkle tonight


----------



## Gracilan

Gracilan said:


> A little sparkle tonight
> 
> View attachment 5269877


My hand looks looks like that of a 50 FT woman, sorry


----------



## Junkenpo

Gracilan said:


> My hand looks looks like that of a 50 FT woman, sorry



Never apologize!  It's great to see detail on the clovers and other jewelry.  Very nice photos... were it all in good health!


----------



## DS2006

einseine said:


> Thank you DS2006
> 
> I was just lucky.  One day my SA asked me if I was interested in onyx 20 in WG.  I said no because I had onyx 20 in YG.  After that I was shown someone's ordered onyx 20 in WG that had just arrived.  It was strikingly cool!!! I placed my order right away.  Is it still the NY boutique's limited edition???
> 
> View attachment 5269810



Oh, I see why you hesitated at first since you already had the yg onyx 20!  I do think both are beautiful!  The only NY special edition piece they sell at the NY flagship now is the long Magic wg onyx pendant. I did buy that and the wg onyx pave bracelet because I do love them. But to order the onyx 20 in white gold now is a special order, so you pay an extra 30% or so just to get the wg which used to be available!  I'm just hoping they might add more wg onyx to regular stock since I think the onyx pave bracelets have sold well.

You have the turquoise pave 20!!! Magnificent!


----------



## einseine

DS2006 said:


> Oh, I see why you hesitated at first since you already had the yg onyx 20!  I do think both are beautiful!  The only NY special edition piece they sell at the NY flagship now is the long Magic wg onyx pendant. I did buy that and the wg onyx pave bracelet because I do love them. But to order the onyx 20 in white gold now is a special order, so you pay an extra 30% or so just to get the wg which used to be available!  I'm just hoping they might add more wg onyx to regular stock since I think the onyx pave bracelets have sold well.
> 
> You have the turquoise pave 20!!! Magnificent!



Yes, they must introduce more WG jewelry pieces and more YG/RG in watches!

I have never placed a special order.  Will never.  Paying an extra 30% is out of question for any piece for me.

I can choose from the regular stock.  Luckily I have no dislikes in metal colors… (and I am not sure which color suits me best…)


----------



## lmoe81

Does anybody own the Perlee solitaire ring? Would love to see it in action (in any colour) x


----------



## chococlouds

BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful pendant, and beautiful teapot!  I'm a big tea and scone person, hence I love teapots.
> May I ask who makes that teapot? It looks like porcelain with platinum trim?


Narumi


----------



## eternallove4bag

My kinda ornament


----------



## Lien

eternallove4bag said:


> My kinda ornament
> View attachment 5271521



Beautiful bracelet.

And you take the most amazing pics!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> Beautiful bracelet.
> 
> And you take the most amazing pics!


Thank you so much


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> My kinda ornament
> View attachment 5271521


The best kind of ornament! Looking forward to your pics with this in action.


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> The best kind of ornament! Looking forward to your pics with this in action.


Thank you so much MI cannot wait to style this beauty!


----------



## BWM

Hearts and arrows pics of the melee from my pave MA pendant:


----------



## chiaoapple

Really love all the action pics — I always look forward to new posts in this thread.
Some recent looks. The onyx pieces are new purchases — for some reason I always thought onyx was “not for me”, but after randomly trying on one time, it was love!
In the second pic I wore the onyx 10 motif with a customised extender (originally made so that I can wear my MOP/pave bracelet as a necklace).


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> Really love all the action pics — I always look forward to new posts in this thread.
> Some recent looks. The onyx pieces are new purchases — for some reason I always thought onyx was “not for me”, but after randomly trying on one time, it was love!
> In the second pic I wore the onyx 10 motif with a customised extender (originally made so that I can wear my MOP/pave bracelet as a necklace).
> View attachment 5273088
> View attachment 5273089
> View attachment 5273090


You always look so perfectly coordinated! Absolutely gorgeous. I think onyx often a second choice to other coloured stones (most often MOP) but then once we try it on (myself included) it quickly becomes loved as it makes such a stroking presence.


----------



## lolakitten

eternallove4bag said:


> My kinda ornament
> View attachment 5271521



Such a beautiful picture, I love those kinds of colours   



BWM said:


> Hearts and arrows pics of the melee from my pave MA pendant:
> 
> View attachment 5272190
> View attachment 5272191


This is so cool!!


----------



## xo.babydoll

chiaoapple said:


> Really love all the action pics — I always look forward to new posts in this thread.
> Some recent looks. The onyx pieces are new purchases — for some reason I always thought onyx was “not for me”, but after randomly trying on one time, it was love!
> In the second pic I wore the onyx 10 motif with a customised extender (originally made so that I can wear my MOP/pave bracelet as a necklace).
> View attachment 5273088
> View attachment 5273089
> View attachment 5273090



Gorgeous! Onyx 10-motif is on my wishlist, you wear it so well!


----------



## nikkimau

Studying for the PMP exam


----------



## eternallove4bag

lolakitten said:


> Such a beautiful picture, I love those kinds of colours
> 
> 
> This is so cool!!


Thank you so much


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Really love all the action pics — I always look forward to new posts in this thread.
> Some recent looks. The onyx pieces are new purchases — for some reason I always thought onyx was “not for me”, but after randomly trying on one time, it was love!
> In the second pic I wore the onyx 10 motif with a customised extender (originally made so that I can wear my MOP/pave bracelet as a necklace).
> View attachment 5273088
> View attachment 5273089
> View attachment 5273090


Your pictures never disappoint! So beautiful


----------



## eternallove4bag

Feeling a bit excessive and piling it on for pics today…full disclosure - after the pics, I took all of them off, except my perlee clover bracelet that I wore to work


----------



## Julie_de

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling a bit excessive and piling it on for pics today…full disclosure - after the pics, I took all of them off, except my perlee clover bracelet that I wore to work
> View attachment 5273750



Oh dream. So beautiful arm candy. Do you wear JUC 24/7 or do you take off every day at night? And they are all pink gold, or some yellow? can't understand in the photo


----------



## eternallove4bag

Julie_de said:


> Oh dream. So beautiful arm candy. Do you wear JUC 24/7 or do you take off every day at night? And they are all pink gold, or some yellow? can't understand in the photo


Thank you so much. All of them are pink gold. I don’t wear any of my bracelets 24/7. I am one of those people who has to take off all my jewelry the moment I walk into my home, except my e-ring.


----------



## Julie_de

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much. All of them are pink gold. I don’t wear any of my bracelets 24/7. I am one of those people who has to take off all my jewelry the moment I walk into my home, except my e-ring.



Really very beautiful! I guess I will soon love rose gold more than yellow))) Although it seems to me with my skin, yellow matches better.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Julie_de said:


> Really very beautiful! I guess I will soon love rose gold more than yellow))) Although it seems to me with my skin, yellow matches better.


Thank you. I feel like our tastes and preferences are always evolving. I went from loving WG to YG to now RG!


----------



## einseine

Today


----------



## chiaoapple

xo.babydoll said:


> Gorgeous! Onyx 10-motif is on my wishlist, you wear it so well!


Thank you! Onyx is so versatile, definitely recommend lol.


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling a bit excessive and piling it on for pics today…full disclosure - after the pics, I took all of them off, except my perlee clover bracelet that I wore to work
> View attachment 5273750


Oh but I love this! And love the fringed sleeves!


----------



## 911snowball

einseine, this is a lovely combination. I am entranced by the beautiful design of the watch and how it is so stunningly showcased by the light strap (which of course looks wonderful with the sweater!).  The signature bangle and diamond bracelet are fantastic together with it.  I am saving your photo  for inspiration!


----------



## einseine

911snowball said:


> einseine, this is a lovely combination. I am entranced by the beautiful design of the watch and how it is so stunningly showcased by the light strap (which of course looks wonderful with the sweater!).  The signature bangle and diamond bracelet are fantastic together with it.  I am saving your photo  for inspiration!



Thank you so much 911snowball 

I love the Hermès Chaine d'Ancre Jewelry watch!  VCA has only round dials, but I actually love the square/rectangular one! The signature bangle is my only Perlee piece which I have worn for a long time.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Oh but I love this! And love the fringed sleeves!


Thank you


----------



## Julie_de

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you. I feel like our tastes and preferences are always evolving. I went from loving WG to YG to now RG!



Your photo with rose gold is just a shot for me))) The more I look at the photo with yellow gold, the more I like Rose.

I don't know what to do. I only have a love bracelet and a VCA MOP bracelet in yellow gold. Only the Clash ring is pink. 
Now I want all pink, but not really sure if it suits me better.

And I wrote to Santa, either a guilloche bracelet or a pendant or earrings in yellow gold. I don’t know of course what he will choose, maybe nothing)))) But let's say he gives something, then i now think maybe rose gold would be better))) And there is no way to try on, I'm in lockdown.


----------



## Fashion412

Julie_de said:


> Your photo with rose gold is just a shot for me))) The more I look at the photo with yellow gold, the more I like Rose.
> 
> I don't know what to do. I only have a love bracelet and a VCA MOP bracelet in yellow gold. Only the Clash ring is pink.
> Now I want all pink, but not really sure if it suits me better.
> 
> And I wrote to Santa, either a guilloche bracelet or a pendant or earrings in yellow gold. I don’t know of course what he will choose, maybe nothing)))) But let's say he gives something, then i now think maybe rose gold would be better))) And there is no way to try on, I'm in lockdown.


My coworker has the clash bracelet she wears with her YG hammered alhambra bracelet and you can hardly tell one is rose gold vs. yellow gold.  It's a stunning combination.  I'm debating the clash ring myself and I'm not a big rose gold fan, but it really isn't that "pink" if that makes sense?

I have none of these stores near me so I'm with you - I wish I could try it all on.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Julie_de said:


> Your photo with rose gold is just a shot for me))) The more I look at the photo with yellow gold, the more I like Rose.
> 
> I don't know what to do. I only have a love bracelet and a VCA MOP bracelet in yellow gold. Only the Clash ring is pink.
> Now I want all pink, but not really sure if it suits me better.
> 
> And I wrote to Santa, either a guilloche bracelet or a pendant or earrings in yellow gold. I don’t know of course what he will choose, maybe nothing)))) But let's say he gives something, then i now think maybe rose gold would be better))) And there is no way to try on, I'm in lockdown.


All metals are beautiful I don’t blame you. Could you please post pics of your clash in RG? Maybe put on the white mop bracelet and the clash ring so it goes perfect with the VCA in action thread.
I feel like RG looks good on everyone. It’s so subtle. If you truly want RG, you can get the clash bracelet later in RG and that will go with your clash ring in RG. 
You can get the YG guilloche 5 motif. The guilloche and the white mop will stack beautifully together. Then, you can have both RG and YG pieces.

I hope your Santa is going to make your dreams come true


----------



## Julie_de

Fashion412 said:


> My coworker has the clash bracelet she wears with her YG hammered alhambra bracelet and you can hardly tell one is rose gold vs. yellow gold.  It's a stunning combination.  I'm debating the clash ring myself and I'm not a big rose gold fan, but it really isn't that "pink" if that makes sense?
> 
> I have none of these stores near me so I'm with you - I wish I could try it all on.



Yes, in the thread Cartier Clash discusses that the Clash collection is a mix of pink and yellow gold) Therefore, this is something in between) Using the example of VCA MOP, I see a difference, especially in good daylight.  In another light, or the sun, the difference is not so visible.  I'm trying to take a photo in the evening light, but the camera does not catch))) It looks almost the same in the photo.  But it seems to me that if we compare a stack of bracelets in yellow gold and regular pink, the difference will  be obvious.


----------



## Julie_de

eternallove4bag said:


> All metals are beautiful I don’t blame you. Could you please post pics of your clash in RG? Maybe put on the white mop bracelet and the clash ring so it goes perfect with the VCA in action thread.
> I feel like RG looks good on everyone. It’s so subtle. If you truly want RG, you can get the clash bracelet later in RG and that will go with your clash ring in RG.
> You can get the YG guilloche 5 motif. The guilloche and the white mop will stack beautifully together. Then, you can have both RG and YG pieces.
> 
> I hope your Santa is going to make your dreams come true




Try to take a photo tomorrow in daylight.  I have evening now) And probably wrote it wrong, I have VCA MOP in yellow gold)  Thank you, I hope he will fulfill some dream


----------



## P_Y_D

My arm candy today


----------



## eternallove4bag

Grey and red is one of my fave combination


----------



## nysurg

Work event! GMOP magic pendant!


----------



## Mali_

I bought the Carnelian 20M just for this bag - no better rouge than casaque for me. Love everything.


eternallove4bag said:


> Grey and red is one of my fave combination
> View attachment 5275042


----------



## Mali_

that pink gold pops on you  - lovely photo


nysurg said:


> Work event! GMOP magic pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275062


----------



## nysurg

Mali_ said:


> that pink gold pops on you  - lovely photo


thank you!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mali_ said:


> I bought the Carnelian 20M just for this bag - no better rouge than casaque for me. Love everything.


Thank you so much! Rouge Casaque is really the best red out there. Gosh the carnelian 20 motif must look amazing with RC. I hope you will post pics of the two beauties together


----------



## Rockysmom

VCA Grey Mop/RG


----------



## Julie_de

Try to catch the light… 
	

		
			
		

		
	










In my home country, 585 red gold was very popular.  And it was straight pink, not like Rolex everose color, more red. And we had this gold on many women.  Plus, there were gypsies in this gold from head to toe in the markets.  And because of the constant flickering in the eyes of red gold, a prejudice formed in me.  And it seemed to me that the pink color of gold made me look more like a piggie. Of course, these jewelry cannot be compared to Van Cleef and Cartier.  And the tones of gold are definitely different. When 18K yellow gold came from America and Europe, it felt like a breath of fresh air and something out of the ordinary.  Now that there was an opportunity to buy something, I didn’t even look in the direction of rose gold.  Exceptionally yellow-white. Still really love white. (Although I always dreamed of a watch in pink, not yellow). And now, living in Europe and seeing a lot of yellow gold on Instagram or a lot oriental yellow gold, I find yellow gold a little bit too flashy. And pink now seems to me more calm, noble and elegant))) Quiet luxury. Plus, I think that pink gold goes well with white.  Everything I have measured before is highlighted in yellow.  The only Clash ring that I really like the design, but it's not quite pink either.  The only thing I found in the archives was how I tried a Bulgari bracelet in rose gold in Airport (this bracelet is also my dream, ah). But  to understand which color of gold suits me best, it is probably better to try on the same item in both yellow and pink in different hand.










And other things in yellow gold


----------



## Julie_de

I don't like things like a watch or a Frivole ring in yellow gold. I like watches either in pink or white. Frivole Ring in white gold, haven't tried it in pink. Maybe it was a small call that I did not notice (and somewhere far inside I always loved rose gold). The more yellow gold in volume and weight the more it hits me in the eyes and the more don’t like this?)))
What do you think?  Does yellow gold suit me? Or pink?


----------



## missie1

Rockysmom said:


> VCA Grey Mop/RG
> 
> View attachment 5275223


I love this. Such a great balanced stack.


----------



## Mali_

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Rouge Casaque is really the best red out there. Gosh the carnelian 20 motif must look amazing with RC. I hope you will post pics of the two beauties together


I’m traveling - east Africa at current - but here’s a quick photo. TC not Chèvre but all love.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Absolutely gorgeous pieces that were brought in for the Holiday party.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Julie_de said:


> View attachment 5275353
> 
> View attachment 5275354
> 
> 
> I don't like things like a watch or a Frivole ring in yellow gold. I like watches either in pink or white. Frivole Ring in white gold, haven't tried it in pink. Maybe it was a small call that I did not notice (and somewhere far inside I always loved rose gold). The more yellow gold in volume and weight the more it hits me in the eyes and the more don’t like this?)))
> What do you think?  Does yellow gold suit me? Or pink?


Thank you for all the lovely pictures. I actually think all three golds - yellow, rose and white - look amazing on you. Truly! Cartier’s rose gold is less rose as compared to VCA and especially Rolex. So, it’s a nice option for those who are undecided between yellow and rose gold.

I know rose gold has suddenly become more popular so you see a lot of people gravitating towards it but what I truly love about rose gold is it’s subtlety, elegance and softness. I could care less what is popular or unpopular. What I care is how it looks on me. And that’s what made me build my capsule jewelry collection around rose gold pieces. White gold looks too harsh in my skin tone and yellow gold too, well, yellow 

I agree with you that rose gold and white gold look great together. And since you like white gold, any rose or white gold pieces you buy can be complementary to each other and can be work together or on their own. I am not a fan of combining yellow gold with white gold pieces but that’s me.

I know of so many wonderful ladies here who own pieces in all three golds and that’s again an option for you. Even though you own yellow gold pieces, you can still add future pieces in rose and white gold. You can wear your love bracelet and white mop 5 motif together. And when you get more rose and white gold pieces, you can wear rose and white gold together. But, I wouldn’t mix yellow with rose or white gold.

The RG clash bracelet with your RG clash ring looks so pretty! I am the matchy matchy kinds so I always try to get two matching or coordinating pieces to wear together.

Again, no right or wrong choices here. Only get what you instinctively, insanely feel love for. The worst we can do is settle for something. For the crazy prices we pay, we should be irrevocably, undeniably be in love with what we buy.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mali_ said:


> I’m traveling - east Africa at current - but here’s a quick photo. TC not Chèvre but all love.
> View attachment 5275618


Thank you for this yummy pic! Carnelian and RC are a match made in heaven


----------



## BigAkoya

8seventeen19 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous pieces that were brought in for the Holiday party.


Love the ring!  So gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 8seventeen19

BigAkoya said:


> Love the ring!  So gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing.


I didn't want to take it off but the price of almost 4 million was quite the deterrent.


----------



## BigAkoya

8seventeen19 said:


> I didn't want to take it off but the price of almost 4 million was quite the deterrent.


Yes... VCA colored gemstone pieces are so gorgeous, but so crazy expensive, at least to me.
And yes again... $4M is a bit above my budget for a single piece!   
I don't even dream this big as my dream will never come true.  
The big VIPs who buy these pieces...


----------



## 8seventeen19

BigAkoya said:


> Yes... VCA colored gemstone pieces are so gorgeous, but so crazy expensive, at least to me.
> And yes again... $4M is a bit above my budget for a single piece!
> I don't even dream this big as my dream will never come true.
> The big VIPs who buy these pieces...


The necklace was 'only' $1 mil! I was surprised at the cost but it was truly a very special sapphire. My husband purchased my first high jewelry piece at the party-- albeit much, much less.  There was apparently one in the world and it's being flown in from Paris.


----------



## BigAkoya

8seventeen19 said:


> The necklace was 'only' $1 mil! I was surprised at the cost but it was truly a very special sapphire. My husband purchased my first high jewelry piece at the party-- albeit much, much less.  There was apparently one in the world and it's being flown in from Paris.


Modshots please!   I can't wait to see your piece!


----------



## DS2006

Julie_de said:


> View attachment 5275353
> 
> View attachment 5275354
> 
> 
> I don't like things like a watch or a Frivole ring in yellow gold. I like watches either in pink or white. Frivole Ring in white gold, haven't tried it in pink. Maybe it was a small call that I did not notice (and somewhere far inside I always loved rose gold). The more yellow gold in volume and weight the more it hits me in the eyes and the more don’t like this?)))
> What do you think?  Does yellow gold suit me? Or pink?


I also think you wear all three metals well. So it is not out of the question for you to have sets in all three metals.  But I am in agreement that I do not really like yg worn with wg or pg.  I do think pg can be worn with white gold (and platinum).  Especially since your wedding rings are white metal and you prefer watches in white or pink, I'd probably focus on collecting complimentary pieces in white and pink gold.  I mainly wear white metals, but I'd love the chance to try on certain pg pieces for some variety!


----------



## truffpuff

Julie_de said:


> View attachment 5275333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to catch the light…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275329
> 
> View attachment 5275330
> 
> View attachment 5275331
> 
> View attachment 5275332
> 
> 
> In my home country, 585 red gold was very popular.  And it was straight pink, not like Rolex everose color, more red. And we had this gold on many women.  Plus, there were gypsies in this gold from head to toe in the markets.  And because of the constant flickering in the eyes of red gold, a prejudice formed in me.  And it seemed to me that the pink color of gold made me look more like a piggie. Of course, these jewelry cannot be compared to Van Cleef and Cartier.  And the tones of gold are definitely different. When 18K yellow gold came from America and Europe, it felt like a breath of fresh air and something out of the ordinary.  Now that there was an opportunity to buy something, I didn’t even look in the direction of rose gold.  Exceptionally yellow-white. Still really love white. (Although I always dreamed of a watch in pink, not yellow). And now, living in Europe and seeing a lot of yellow gold on Instagram or a lot oriental yellow gold, I find yellow gold a little bit too flashy. And pink now seems to me more calm, noble and elegant))) Quiet luxury. Plus, I think that pink gold goes well with white.  Everything I have measured before is highlighted in yellow.  The only Clash ring that I really like the design, but it's not quite pink either.  The only thing I found in the archives was how I tried a Bulgari bracelet in rose gold in Airport (this bracelet is also my dream, ah). But  to understand which color of gold suits me best, it is probably better to try on the same item in both yellow and pink in different hand.
> 
> View attachment 5275335
> 
> View attachment 5275341
> 
> View attachment 5275342
> 
> View attachment 5275345
> 
> 
> And other things in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5275347
> 
> View attachment 5275348
> 
> View attachment 5275349


Love your engagement ring! If you don't mind my asking, is that the Cartier 1895 setting?


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 5273801


great stack! I’ve always loved your tennis bracelet - I think you posted a pic in the jewelry forum a few years ago.


----------



## Notorious Pink

8seventeen19 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous pieces that were brought in for the Holiday party.


I tried on that ring too! It’s fabulous!


----------



## einseine

Notorious Pink said:


> great stack! I’ve always loved your tennis bracelet - I think you posted a pic in the jewelry forum a few years ago.



Thank you Notorious Pink 
I've always enjoyed your pics and reading!

It's just over 10ct.T.W. from Asprey in London


----------



## ninecherries

Combing VCA with Tiffany&Co today


----------



## Veniceloversoul

ShadowComet said:


> Wearing the Rose Gold/Carnelian bracelet as necklace to Hermes RTW event. I got the pullover. Still debating about the dress. Thanks for letting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199639
> View attachment 5199640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me share.


Nice one


----------



## KristinS

ninecherries said:


> Combing VCA with Tiffany&Co today
> View attachment 5276156


Stunning! Tiffany has some gorgeous pieces that do not get a lot of visibility. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mayacamas

Today's rose gold stack


----------



## Julie_de

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you for all the lovely pictures. I actually think all three golds - yellow, rose and white - look amazing on you. Truly! Cartier’s rose gold is less rose as compared to VCA and especially Rolex. So, it’s a nice option for those who are undecided between yellow and rose gold.
> 
> I know rose gold has suddenly become more popular so you see a lot of people gravitating towards it but what I truly love about rose gold is it’s subtlety, elegance and softness. I could care less what is popular or unpopular. What I care is how it looks on me. And that’s what made me build my capsule jewelry collection around rose gold pieces. White gold looks too harsh in my skin tone and yellow gold too, well, yellow
> 
> I agree with you that rose gold and white gold look great together. And since you like white gold, any rose or white gold pieces you buy can be complementary to each other and can be work together or on their own. I am not a fan of combining yellow gold with white gold pieces but that’s me.
> 
> I know of so many wonderful ladies here who own pieces in all three golds and that’s again an option for you. Even though you own yellow gold pieces, you can still add future pieces in rose and white gold. You can wear your love bracelet and white mop 5 motif together. And when you get more rose and white gold pieces, you can wear rose and white gold together. But, I wouldn’t mix yellow with rose or white gold.
> 
> The RG clash bracelet with your RG clash ring looks so pretty! I am the matchy matchy kinds so I always try to get two matching or coordinating pieces to wear together.
> 
> Again, no right or wrong choices here. Only get what you instinctively, insanely feel love for. The worst we can do is settle for something. For the crazy prices we pay, we should be irrevocably, undeniably be in love with what we buy.



Thank you very much for your help and support)  I did not  attention before rose gold at all and therefore I don’t even remember what a rose gold VCA looks like in real.
I combine yellow and white gold, but after buying Clash, I realized that rose gold just perfectly matches white))) Would like to buy a Clash bracelet. And it seems to me that there is much more handwork in it than in Love). Which makes it more estimable, if only for this reason)


----------



## Julie_de

DS2006 said:


> I also think you wear all three metals well. So it is not out of the question for you to have sets in all three metals.  But I am in agreement that I do not really like yg worn with wg or pg.  I do think pg can be worn with white gold (and platinum).  Especially since your wedding rings are white metal and you prefer watches in white or pink, I'd probably focus on collecting complimentary pieces in white and pink gold.  I mainly wear white metals, but I'd love the chance to try on certain pg pieces for some variety!



Thank you   it is very difficult for me to concentrate on something) Still, the ideal option would be to try rose gold and see if it suits me or not. Only it's hard to get into a boutique. But it seems to me its neutral gold and should suit many people)


----------



## DS2006

Julie_de said:


> Thank you   it is very difficult for me to concentrate on something) Still, the ideal option would be to try rose gold and see if it suits me or not. Only it's hard to get into a boutique. But it seems to me its neutral gold and should suit many people)


I agree!  I don't have access to a boutique nearby, either, so I have no idea when I might visit one. I may just have to order a rose gold bracelet to try on at some point!


----------



## Julie_de

truffpuff said:


> Love your engagement ring! If you don't mind my asking, is that the Cartier 1895 setting?



Thank you!) Yes, of course, no problem) Yes, this is exactly this rings


----------



## Julie_de

DS2006 said:


> I agree!  I don't have access to a boutique nearby, either, so I have no idea when I might visit one. I may just have to order a rose gold bracelet to try on at some point!



Yes, I also thought about this option


----------



## eternallove4bag

Julie_de said:


> Thank you very much for your help and support)  I did not  attention before rose gold at all and therefore I don’t even remember what a rose gold VCA looks like in real.
> I combine yellow and white gold, but after buying Clash, I realized that rose gold just perfectly matches white))) Would like to buy a Clash bracelet. And it seems to me that there is much more handwork in it than in Love). Which makes it more estimable, if only for this reason)


I am excited for you. More than half the fun for me is the planning and brainstorming. WG and RG go so well together.

VCA rose gold is definitely pinker than Cartier’s rose gold. It’s hard to capture the true hues of the RG by VCA and Cartier but I am going to try and see tomorrow in natural light if I can put my JUC bracelet in RG next to  one of VCA perlee bracelets in RG and capture the difference on camera.


----------



## missie1

Mayacamas said:


> Today's rose gold stack


Love this


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> I agree!  I don't have access to a boutique nearby, either, so I have no idea when I might visit one. I may just have to order a rose gold bracelet to try on at some point!


I ordered RG in the blind also as I have no boutiques near me.   Best decision I ever did as it’s so subtle but still pops.  I say go for it.


----------



## diorhigher

My watch is in rg and the alhambra bracelet in yg.. not much contrast in natural lighting but more noticeable in indoor lights.


----------



## Julie_de

eternallove4bag said:


> I am excited for you. More than half the fun for me is the planning and brainstorming. WG and RG go so well together.
> 
> VCA rose gold is definitely pinker than Cartier’s rose gold. It’s hard to capture the true hues of the RG by VCA and Cartier but I am going to try and see tomorrow in natural light if I can put my JUC bracelet in RG next to  one of VCA perlee bracelets in RG and capture the difference on camera.



Thank you very much! It's so nice of you.  But I agree, it's very difficult to catch on camera the difference. I saw instagramm - styledbyshishi on her pendant and pavé earrings and always thought she was wearing YG, but in the comments she more than once replied that it was in RG)))


----------



## Julie_de

diorhigher said:


> My watch is in rg and the alhambra bracelet in yg.. not much contrast in natural lighting but more noticeable in indoor lights.
> View attachment 5277006



Thank you a lot.  Yes, I can see the difference.  Also want to add this bracelet, since can wear and not think how much it is scratched) Do you have other jewelry in YG too?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Julie_de said:


> Thank you very much! It's so nice of you.  But I agree, it's very difficult to catch on camera the difference. I saw instagramm - styledbyshishi on her pendant and pavé earrings and always thought she was wearing YG, but in the comments she more than once replied that it was in RG)))


Okay giving it a try but in the pics it’s next to impossible to capture the difference between VCA RG and Cartier RG though Rolex RG is easier to see the difference on. No filters used.








	

		
			
		

		
	
My only pieces of YG from VCA are the malachite earrings and pendant but the YG is hardly noticeable in comparison to the malachite stone.

One thing to remember is that the metal will oxidize over time and change color and I have heard Cartier RG over time with use looks more like YG. Cartier owners please correct me if I have this wrong.


----------



## Julie_de

Thanks a lot   You are so lovely. I try to consider and practically do not see the difference  But I roughly realized that VCA is more copper.  All everything is very beautiful, VCA is just a masterpiece. Of course, yellow gold does not stand out much with malachite.  Only thin frame with openework line. Yes, yes, I read that Cartier changes color over time.  Isn't the same with VCA?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Julie_de said:


> Thanks a lot   You are so lovely. I try to consider and practically do not see the difference  But I roughly realized that VCA is more copper.  All everything is very beautiful, VCA is just a masterpiece. Of course, yellow gold does not stand out much with malachite.  Only thin frame with openework line. Yes, yes, I read that Cartier changes color over time.  Isn't the same with VCA?


You are very welcome! Yes, VCA RG  will also change color over time but it’s still pinker. My JUC is only a couple of weeks old so maybe that’s why it seems to look similar to my perlee clover in RG. My perlee clover in RG is much older and has been worn almost everyday since I bought it a few years back. So it’s oxidized a little and changed color but still looks pink. I am expecting my JUC bracelet to change color over time and look more yellow from what I have heard from those who have owned theirs for a longer time.


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> Okay giving it a try but in the pics it’s next to impossible to capture the difference between VCA RG and Cartier RG though Rolex RG is easier to see the difference on. No filters used.
> 
> View attachment 5277177
> View attachment 5277178
> View attachment 5277179
> View attachment 5277180
> View attachment 5277181
> View attachment 5277182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only pieces of YG from VCA are the malachite earrings and pendant but the YG is hardly noticeable in comparison to the malachite stone.
> 
> One thing to remember is that the metal will oxidize over time and change color and I have heard Cartier RG over time with use looks more like YG. Cartier owners please correct me if I have this wrong.


I find that the RG in Cartier is a bit pinker than the RG in VCA. Moreover, I've found that the RG in VCA reads yellow unless it's placed directly next to a yellow gold piece and only then can you see a difference.

However, you really need to try the RG and YG pieces before making a decision. You may prefer one over the other, but until you try it against your skin tone, you can't make an informed choice. I say this from personal experience. I bought a pair of VCA rose gold earrings. They vanished on my ear. I did not factor in skin tone when I bought them. So try it first to see, not only if you like it, but if it's complimentary.


----------



## sacha1009

diorhigher said:


> My watch is in rg and the alhambra bracelet in yg.. not much contrast in natural lighting but more noticeable in indoor lights.
> View attachment 5277006


Love ur bracelet. I've been eyeing of this but no luck.


----------



## Julie_de

eternallove4bag said:


> You are very welcome! Yes, VCA RG  will also change color over time but it’s still pinker. My JUC is only a couple of weeks old so maybe that’s why it seems to look similar to my perlee clover in RG. My perlee clover in RG is much older and has been worn almost everyday since I bought it a few years back. So it’s oxidized a little and changed color but still looks pink. I am expecting my JUC bracelet to change color over time and look more yellow from what I have heard from those who have owned theirs for a longer time.



Perhaps, if it oxidizes over time and changes its color, then this is a plus for me when I cannot decide.  There will be something similar like  the color Clash pink-yellow


----------



## Julie_de

Happyish said:


> I find that the RG in Cartier is a bit pinker than the RG in VCA. Moreover, I've found that the RG in VCA reads yellow unless it's placed directly next to a yellow gold piece and only then can you see a difference.
> 
> However, you really need to try the RG and YG pieces before making a decision. You may prefer one over the other, but until you try it against your skin tone, you can't make an informed choice. I say this from personal experience. I bought a pair of VCA rose gold earrings. They vanished on my ear. I did not factor in skin tone when I bought them. So try it first to see, not only if you like it, but if it's complimentary.


Yes, you are right.  I really need to see in reality how it will combine with my skin.  Did you end up changing your earrings?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Julie_de said:


> Perhaps, if it oxidizes over time and changes its color, then this is a plus for me when I cannot decide.  There will be something similar like  the color Clash pink-yellow


True! It might end up being the perfect shade that you will love.


----------



## TankerToad

From a few weeks ago - thinking we need a little blue here


----------



## smulay

Date night MOP 4 motif Magic ❤️


----------



## caffelatte

smulay said:


> Date night MOP 4 motif Magic ❤️



Love the earrings!!


----------



## lolakitten

TankerToad said:


> From a few weeks ago - thinking we need a little blue here


This is so unbelievably gorgeous


----------



## BigAkoya

smulay said:


> Date night MOP 4 motif Magic ❤


Earrings are fabulous, but my eye went right to the ring!


----------



## TankerToad

X


----------



## LucyMadrid

smulay said:


> Date night MOP 4 motif Magic ❤



Glamorous!


----------



## slyeee

Finally received our May wedding bands order today. I really love my SA and the Hundson yard VCA. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Happyish

smulay said:


> Date night MOP 4 motif Magic ❤


You look gorgeous! Lucky guy . . .


----------



## safari88

Recently I start to wear multiple rings together for fun. Gradually falling in love with RG 

Apologize for the large images. Happy holidays 

Left: clash ring


Right: perlee rg + yg


Another stack


----------



## Happyish

Julie_de said:


> Yes, you are right.  I really need to see in reality how it will combine with my skin.  Did you end up changing your earrings?


Yes. I sold the earrings. It was an expensive mistake. 

When the perlee signature came out, it was initially introduced in RG and I bought it. I now have three different VCA perlee bracelets in rose gold that I wear together. They're lovely and you can't tell they're rose gold unless they're placed directly next to a YG bracelet. They look great, but the RG earrings around the face were not at all complimentary. So think about placement.


----------



## rosebean

nikkimau said:


> Studying for the PMP exam
> View attachment 5273640


Nice stack, good luck on PMP exam!


----------



## Julie_de

candeyige said:


> Recently I start to wear multiple rings together for fun. Gradually falling in love with RG
> 
> Apologize for the large images. Happy holidays
> 
> Left: clash ring
> View attachment 5278360
> 
> Right: perlee rg + yg
> View attachment 5278363
> 
> Another stack
> View attachment 5278417



All rings beautiful! Think Perle also nice looks together on one finger


----------



## Julie_de

Happyish said:


> Yes. I sold the earrings. It was an expensive mistake.
> 
> When the perlee signature came out, it was initially introduced in RG and I bought it. I now have three different VCA perlee bracelets in rose gold that I wear together. They're lovely and you can't tell they're rose gold unless they're placed directly next to a YG bracelet. They look great, but the RG earrings around the face were not at all complimentary. So think about placement.



Really? I would say on this photo that all your bracelets are in yellow gold)))


----------



## rosebean

Mali_ said:


> I’m traveling - east Africa at current - but here’s a quick photo. TC not Chèvre but all love.
> View attachment 5275618


traveling with great style


----------



## cindy05

Don't recall if I previously posted this pic of me wearing the 6-motif necklace and the guilloche bracelet.

Happy holidays all!


----------



## BigAkoya

cindy05 said:


> Don't recall if I previously posted this pic of me wearing the 6-motif necklace and the guilloche bracelet.
> 
> Happy holidays all!
> 
> View attachment 5278889
> View attachment 5278889


Beautiful jewelry and beautiful you!  The shade of your red dress is perfect.  You look gorgeous.
Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## safari88

Julie_de said:


> All rings beautiful! Think Perle also nice looks together on one finger



Thank you! Next time I will put both perlee rings on my ring finger


----------



## Happyish

Julie_de said:


> Really? I would say on this photo that all your bracelets are in yellow gold)))


I know! They read yellow. Moreover the Aaron Basha evil eye is 22k yellow gold. Go figure . . .


----------



## rosebean

My Christmas gifts arrived yesterday.
I have been watching this pair of magic earrings for a while and finally ordered but Never tried on me. 
will you say keep them? 
thanks for letting me share and your opinions on pairing with magic necklace!


----------



## DS2006

rosebean said:


> My Christmas gifts arrived yesterday.
> I have been watching this pair of magic earrings for a while and finally ordered but Never tried on me.
> will you say keep them?
> thanks for letting me share and your opinions on pairing with magic necklace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279020




I certainly think you could wear the earrings with your Magic necklace. I can't quite tell how you have the necklace fastened, but I think it would look best with the doubled chain or worn long. The earrings look beautiful against your long hair!


----------



## rosebean

DS2006 said:


> I certainly think you could wear the earrings with your Magic necklace. I can't quite tell how you have the necklace fastened, but I think it would look best with the doubled chain or worn long. The earrings look beautiful against your long hair!


thank you DS2006. I did the lasso style on the necklace. I will definitely try the double or long chain style. 
happy holidays!


----------



## cindy05

BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful jewelry and beautiful you!  The shade of your red dress is perfect.  You look gorgeous.
> Happy Holidays to you too!


Thank you! Happy holidays to you and yours as well!


----------



## lulu-47

Julie_de said:


> Thanks a lot   You are so lovely. I try to consider and practically do not see the difference  But I roughly realized that VCA is more copper.  All everything is very beautiful, VCA is just a masterpiece. Of course, yellow gold does not stand out much with malachite.  Only thin frame with openework line. Yes, yes, I read that Cartier changes color over time.  Isn't the same with VCA?


I have a YG 5 motif and a RG JUC, the JUC is around 5 years old and looks almost identical in colour (most of the time) to the VCA. Here is a picture in natural light on an overcast afternoon-


----------



## Julie_de

lulu-47 said:


> I have a YG 5 motif and a RG JUC, the JUC is around 5 years old and looks almost identical in colour (most of the time) to the VCA. Here is a picture in natural light on an overcast afternoon-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279756



Stunned, I don't see the difference. Perhaps also because Cartier was not originally as pink as VCA rose gold. Thank you)


----------



## foreverandtoday

My VCA holiday 2021 pendant worn with my Christian Dior choker and an emerald necklace I had made via my jeweler.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday!


----------



## VCA21

Merry christmas and a Happy New Year 2022 !


----------



## cali_to_ny

Santa goodies - ready for a tropical vacay! Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## MauMax

H, here is my vintage lapis necklace. Only through the forum here do I know that it is rare in lapis.


----------



## A bottle of Red

rosebean said:


> My Christmas gifts arrived yesterday.
> I have been watching this pair of magic earrings for a while and finally ordered but Never tried on me.
> will you say keep them?
> thanks for letting me share and your opinions on pairing with magic necklace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279020


Keep ! Look stunning on you!


----------



## myumew

Added a frivole this xmas ☺️


----------



## 7777777

Added a frivole this xmas ☺️
[/QUOTE]
Looks great on you. Does it overlap with your love bracelet or works well? Considering it now


----------



## Lien

Hosted Christmas dinner.


----------



## lynne_ross

Lien said:


> Hosted Christmas dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5281370


Look at that gorgeous ornament, I mean necklace


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Santa arrived on a kite this year ... Hope everyone have had much fun, joy and love this Xmas! xoxo

*C*


----------



## rosebean

So 


Notorious Pink said:


> Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280668


So beautiful, I love anything rose or pink!


----------



## rosebean

A bottle of Red said:


> Keep ! Look stunning on you!


Thank you! Happy holidays!


----------



## lynne_ross

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Santa arrived on a kite this year ... Hope everyone have had much fun, joy and love this Xmas! xoxo
> 
> *C*
> 
> View attachment 5281400


Gorgeous and unique! Someone was good this year


----------



## BigAkoya

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Santa arrived on a kite this year ... Hope everyone have had much fun, joy and love this Xmas! xoxo
> 
> *C*
> 
> View attachment 5281400


Beautiful piece.  Is this a new VCA piece?  I don't recall seeing it online, but perhaps I missed it or it's a new collection?  Do any pieces come in WG?     

Congratulations!


----------



## Juliet 2811

what a beautiful piece!


----------



## Prada Prince

Today’s stack: VCA, Monica Vinader, Tiffany and Cartier, coupled with my Bulgari and Mejuri diamond rings…


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful piece.  Is this a new VCA piece?  I don't recall seeing it online, but perhaps I missed it or it's a new collection?  Do any pieces come in WG?
> 
> Congratulations!


Vintage piece, I believe.


----------



## nicole0612

DS2006 said:


> Vintage piece, I believe.



@BigAkoya I have admired this design the few times I have seen photos online, so I believe that @Stardust Andromeda's stunning ring is from the Cerfs-Volants line, and this piece is called Entre les Doigts ring.  Here is a nice little article from 2015, when it seems to have been a new release. The article gives a lovely summary of the line with delicious photos of various pieces.









						Cerfs-Volants: the Excellency and Splendour in Van Cleef & Arpels’ Jewellery
					

Van Cleef & Arpels new jewellery collection all revolves around magic flying kites. Faithful interpreter of lightness and movement, Van Cleef &




					highjewellerydream.com
				




Here is the intro to the article:
"Van Cleef & Arpels new jewellery collection all revolves around magic flying kites. Faithful interpreter of lightness and movement, Van Cleef & Arpels celebrates the kite as the epitome of light movement in the sky. Considered a guardian in the Asian culture, the kite confers its joyful dynamism to a new jewellery and high jewellery collection: Cerfs-Volants* ™*. Delicate and full of refinement, the kite is a key inspiration source for Van Cleef & Arpels, which has explored themes such as feathers, birds and butterflies since its very beginning. This graphic motif, which already graced the watch collection Cadrans Extraordinaires ™ Cerfs-Volants, is enhanced today by eight jewellery creations and by seven unique high jewellery masterpieces. These latter virtuously illustrate the Maison’s typical style, centered on the artistic transposition of the notions of movement and flexibility into tangible _chefs-d’oeuvre_."


----------



## candymonstr

nicole0612 said:


> @BigAkoya I have admired this design the few times I have seen photos online, so I believe that @Stardust Andromeda's stunning ring is from the Cerfs-Volants line, and this piece is called Entre les Doigts ring.  Here is a nice little article from 2015, when it seems to have been a new release. The article gives a lovely summary of the line with delicious photos of various pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cerfs-Volants: the Excellency and Splendour in Van Cleef & Arpels’ Jewellery
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels new jewellery collection all revolves around magic flying kites. Faithful interpreter of lightness and movement, Van Cleef &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highjewellerydream.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the intro to the article:
> "Van Cleef & Arpels new jewellery collection all revolves around magic flying kites. Faithful interpreter of lightness and movement, Van Cleef & Arpels celebrates the kite as the epitome of light movement in the sky. Considered a guardian in the Asian culture, the kite confers its joyful dynamism to a new jewellery and high jewellery collection: Cerfs-Volants* ™*. Delicate and full of refinement, the kite is a key inspiration source for Van Cleef & Arpels, which has explored themes such as feathers, birds and butterflies since its very beginning. This graphic motif, which already graced the watch collection Cadrans Extraordinaires ™ Cerfs-Volants, is enhanced today by eight jewellery creations and by seven unique high jewellery masterpieces. These latter virtuously illustrate the Maison’s typical style, centered on the artistic transposition of the notions of movement and flexibility into tangible _chefs-d’oeuvre_."


Thanks for sharing! I have the ring and earrings but had not seen this article. Actually, I have never seen anyone else wearing this design!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

lynne_ross said:


> Gorgeous and unique! Someone was good this year



You know the story! x



BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful piece.  Is this a new VCA piece?  I don't recall seeing it online, but perhaps I missed it or it's a new collection?  Do any pieces come in WG?
> 
> Congratulations!



Thank you! I had PMed you.



DS2006 said:


> Vintage piece, I believe.





nicole0612 said:


> @BigAkoya I have admired this design the few times I have seen photos online, so I believe that @Stardust Andromeda's stunning ring is from the Cerfs-Volants line, and this piece is called Entre les Doigts ring.  Here is a nice little article from 2015, when it seems to have been a new release. The article gives a lovely summary of the line with delicious photos of various pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cerfs-Volants: the Excellency and Splendour in Van Cleef & Arpels’ Jewellery
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels new jewellery collection all revolves around magic flying kites. Faithful interpreter of lightness and movement, Van Cleef &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highjewellerydream.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the intro to the article:
> "Van Cleef & Arpels new jewellery collection all revolves around magic flying kites. Faithful interpreter of lightness and movement, Van Cleef & Arpels celebrates the kite as the epitome of light movement in the sky. Considered a guardian in the Asian culture, the kite confers its joyful dynamism to a new jewellery and high jewellery collection: Cerfs-Volants* ™*. Delicate and full of refinement, the kite is a key inspiration source for Van Cleef & Arpels, which has explored themes such as feathers, birds and butterflies since its very beginning. This graphic motif, which already graced the watch collection Cadrans Extraordinaires ™ Cerfs-Volants, is enhanced today by eight jewellery creations and by seven unique high jewellery masterpieces. These latter virtuously illustrate the Maison’s typical style, centered on the artistic transposition of the notions of movement and flexibility into tangible _chefs-d’oeuvre_."





candymonstr said:


> Thanks for sharing! I have the ring and earrings but had not seen this article. Actually, I have never seen anyone else wearing this design!



So sorry for the late response! Yes, the ring is part of the cerfs volants collection which was launched around 2015 and discontinued a few years thereafter. @nicole0612 - I am so glad you love the design too. There is something so magical with the kites. There was one up for auction on Christie's a few months back but Christie's required pick up in NY or will only post within USA ... so that was a pass since I am based in Asia. A different design came up recently and I wanted it since it was Xmas and as @lynne_ross pointed out, I had been good! So this became DH's Xmas gift to me.

One more photo:


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> @BigAkoya I have admired this design the few times I have seen photos online, so I believe that @Stardust Andromeda's stunning ring is from the Cerfs-Volants line, and this piece is called Entre les Doigts ring.  Here is a nice little article from 2015, when it seems to have been a new release. The article gives a lovely summary of the line with delicious photos of various pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cerfs-Volants: the Excellency and Splendour in Van Cleef & Arpels’ Jewellery
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels new jewellery collection all revolves around magic flying kites. Faithful interpreter of lightness and movement, Van Cleef &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highjewellerydream.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the intro to the article:
> "Van Cleef & Arpels new jewellery collection all revolves around magic flying kites. Faithful interpreter of lightness and movement, Van Cleef & Arpels celebrates the kite as the epitome of light movement in the sky. Considered a guardian in the Asian culture, the kite confers its joyful dynamism to a new jewellery and high jewellery collection: Cerfs-Volants* ™*. Delicate and full of refinement, the kite is a key inspiration source for Van Cleef & Arpels, which has explored themes such as feathers, birds and butterflies since its very beginning. This graphic motif, which already graced the watch collection Cadrans Extraordinaires ™ Cerfs-Volants, is enhanced today by eight jewellery creations and by seven unique high jewellery masterpieces. These latter virtuously illustrate the Maison’s typical style, centered on the artistic transposition of the notions of movement and flexibility into tangible _chefs-d’oeuvre_."


The ruby mystery setting ring... I love that ring, but knowing VCA and their rubies, that ruby ring would probably cost an arm and a leg.  I love rubies... it's like that huge ruby bracelet from this seaon's high jewelry they advertised.  So beautiful   

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lien

candymonstr said:


> Thanks for sharing! I have the ring and earrings but had not seen this article. Actually, I have never seen anyone else wearing this design!



Would love to see your ring and earrings if you'd like to share.


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> You know the story! x
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I had PMed you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for the late response! Yes, the ring is part of the cerfs volants collection which was launched around 2015 and discontinued a few years thereafter. @nicole0612 - I am so glad you love the design too. There is something so magical with the kites. There was one up for auction on Christie's a few months back but Christie's required pick up in NY or will only post within USA ... so that was a pass since I am based in Asia. A different design came up recently and I wanted it since it was Xmas and as @lynne_ross pointed out, I had been good! So this became DH's Xmas gift to me.
> 
> One more photo:
> 
> View attachment 5282437



I am so happy for you, that you were able to add this beautiful and whimsical treasure to your collection! Wishing you and your family a happy holiday season.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> The ruby mystery setting ring... I love that ring, but knowing VCA and their rubies, that ruby ring would probably cost an arm and a leg.  I love rubies... it's like that huge ruby bracelet from this seaon's high jewelry they advertised.  So beautiful
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Isn’t it stunning? I love to see designs created through the years; the lesser known pieces are beautiful and interesting to see, and it also tells of the history and identity of the house in a way; the creativity, the risks taken, it makes me fall in love with the brand all over again and brings back the magic that excited me in the first place.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Isn’t it stunning? I love to see designs created through the years; the lesser known pieces are beautiful and interesting to see, and it also tells of the history and identity of the house in a way; the creativity, the risks taken, it makes me fall in love with the brand all over again and brings back the magic that excited me in the first place.


I know!  I love the less common pieces.  They are so artistic and more reflective of the brand.  And I love their bold pieces. 

My Impossible Dream is to have a custom made ruby Jarretiere bracelet (like Marlene Dietrich's).  That will never happen of course. 

I saw this piece for 2021 and fell in love. It’s a hinged bangle which I love big bangles. I asked for specs on this piece thinking I might could do a once in a lifetime splurge. Nope! Not even close! What was I thinking! Rubies are expensive enough, add VCA and it’s another Impossible Dream!   This piece was just sold anyway when I asked.  Some lucky person now owns it.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I know!  I love the less common pieces.  They are so artistic and more reflective of the brand.  And I love their bold pieces.
> 
> My Impossible Dream is to have a custom made ruby Jarretiere bracelet (like Marlene Dietrich's).  That will never happen of course.
> 
> I saw this piece for 2021 and fell in love. It’s a hinged bangle which I love big bangles. I asked for specs on this piece thinking I might could do a once in a lifetime splurge. Nope! Not even close! What was I thinking! Rubies are expensive enough, add VCA and it’s another Impossible Dream!   This piece was just sold anyway when I asked.  Some lucky person now owns it.
> View attachment 5282823


This is stunning! Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## candymonstr

Lien said:


> Would love to see your ring and earrings if you'd like to share.


Sure! Here’s a picture I took when I got the holiday pendant and realised the colours matched  Sorry, I am too shy to post a modeling pic! The little dangling pendants are all mobile so the earrings have a nice bit of movement when worn.


----------



## Lien

candymonstr said:


> Sure! Here’s a picture I took when I got the holiday pendant and realised the colours matched  Sorry, I am too shy to post a modeling pic! The little dangling pendants are all mobile so the earrings have a nice bit of movement when worn.



OMG!  gorgeous!!  Thank you so much for posting! 

I really love this line!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

nicole0612 said:


> I am so happy for you, that you were able to add this beautiful and whimsical treasure to your collection! Wishing you and your family a happy holiday season.



Thank you for your kind words as always. xoxo



candymonstr said:


> Sure! Here’s a picture I took when I got the holiday pendant and realised the colours matched  Sorry, I am too shy to post a modeling pic! The little dangling pendants are all mobile so the earrings have a nice bit of movement when worn.


I am so in love! Gorgeous collection and thanks for sharing!


----------



## lynne_ross

candymonstr said:


> Sure! Here’s a picture I took when I got the holiday pendant and realised the colours matched  Sorry, I am too shy to post a modeling pic! The little dangling pendants are all mobile so the earrings have a nice bit of movement when worn.


Wow! These are very pretty and unique! I wish vca would release more unique pieces like this line.


----------



## caffelatte

candymonstr said:


> Sure! Here’s a picture I took when I got the holiday pendant and realised the colours matched  Sorry, I am too shy to post a modeling pic! The little dangling pendants are all mobile so the earrings have a nice bit of movement when worn.



So beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## glamourbag

candymonstr said:


> Sure! Here’s a picture I took when I got the holiday pendant and realised the colours matched  Sorry, I am too shy to post a modeling pic! The little dangling pendants are all mobile so the earrings have a nice bit of movement when worn.


These are amazing. I hope they come out with something whimsical this year. Something a bit different than what we have been seeing. Thank your for the posts @candymonstr @Stardust Andromeda


----------



## BigAkoya

candymonstr said:


> Sure! Here’s a picture I took when I got the holiday pendant and realised the colours matched  Sorry, I am too shy to post a modeling pic! The little dangling pendants are all mobile so the earrings have a nice bit of movement when worn.


Your set is gorgeous!   I bet the earrings are so whimsical when you wear it!  Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happyish

candymonstr said:


> Sure! Here’s a picture I took when I got the holiday pendant and realised the colours matched  Sorry, I am too shy to post a modeling pic! The little dangling pendants are all mobile so the earrings have a nice bit of movement when worn.


These are beautiful. Wear them well and in good health and happiness.


----------



## eternallove4bag

candymonstr said:


> Sure! Here’s a picture I took when I got the holiday pendant and realised the colours matched  Sorry, I am too shy to post a modeling pic! The little dangling pendants are all mobile so the earrings have a nice bit of movement when worn.


These are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Prada Prince

Today’s stack whilst out and about in town…


----------



## artistemd

smulay said:


> Date night MOP 4 motif Magic ❤


The earrings look gorgeous... but I'm loving that Lady Dior, too!


----------



## einseine

Today
Wore the 25 Lapis Diamond for the first time!




20 Turquoise diamond for comparison!



20 Turquouse Diamond


----------



## Happyish

einseine said:


> Today
> Wore the 25 Lapis Diamond for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 5284680
> 
> 
> 20 Turquoise diamond for comparison!
> 
> View attachment 5284682
> 
> 20 Turquouse Diamond


These are amazing! Was the lapis a custom length with 25 clovers?
Wear them well and in good health and happiness.


----------



## debykf

einseine said:


> Today
> Wore the 25 Lapis Diamond for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 5284680
> 
> 
> 20 Turquoise diamond for comparison!
> 
> View attachment 5284682
> 
> 20 Turquouse Diamond


Both of these are gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## einseine

Happyish said:


> These are amazing! Was the lapis a custom length with 25 clovers?
> Wear them well and in good health and happiness.



Thank you so much Happyish!  
The 20 + the bracelet


----------



## einseine

debykf said:


> Both of these are gorgeous! Enjoy!



Thank you so much debykf


----------



## artistemd

einseine said:


> Today
> Wore the 25 Lapis Diamond for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 5284680
> 
> 
> 20 Turquoise diamond for comparison!
> 
> View attachment 5284682
> 
> 20 Turquouse Diamond


Stunning! Enjoy and wear them in good health!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Harrods…


----------



## BigAkoya

einseine said:


> Today
> Wore the 25 Lapis Diamond for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 5284680
> 
> 
> 20 Turquoise diamond for comparison!
> 
> View attachment 5284682
> 
> 20 Turquouse Diamond


This is beautiful!  I love both set, they are gorgeous.  
I love how you paired it with butterfly earrings, and if I am guessing correctly, the other butterfly in your first photo is the lapis butterfly?  If yes, that is a great pairing! 

I also love your top, especially the contrast knit sleeves (I'm a sucker for contrast knit sleeves).  If you do not mind, may I ask the brand?  

Congratulations again... you have beautiful pieces and they look amazing on you.


----------



## artistemd

einseine said:


> Today
> Wore the 25 Lapis Diamond for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 5284680
> 
> 
> 20 Turquoise diamond for comparison!
> 
> View attachment 5284682
> 
> 20 Turquouse Diamond


You have the best of the best, in my humble opinion... And you wear them so well! Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## EpiFanatic

einseine said:


> Today
> Wore the 25 Lapis Diamond for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 5284680
> 
> 
> 20 Turquoise diamond for comparison!
> 
> View attachment 5284682
> 
> 20 Turquouse Diamond


Ok, that’s just beautiful.  I LOVE WHOLE look. Especially pairing it with jeans. Next level.


----------



## Mayacamas

einseine said:


> Today
> Wore the 25 Lapis Diamond for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 5284680
> 
> 
> 20 Turquoise diamond for comparison!
> 
> View attachment 5284682
> 
> 20 Turquouse Diamond


Beautiful necklace, great Hermes belt (the gold plays off the necklace) and I think that is a Hermes sweater?  Its absolutely perfect with the necklace.
Wear all the pieces in great health!
Here is to an equally beautiful 2022!


----------



## tenshix

einseine said:


> Today
> Wore the 25 Lapis Diamond for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 5284680
> 
> 
> 20 Turquoise diamond for comparison!
> 
> View attachment 5284682
> 
> 20 Turquouse Diamond



They look amazing on you!!! Just gorgeous


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> Today
> Wore the 25 Lapis Diamond for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 5284680
> 
> 
> 20 Turquoise diamond for comparison!
> 
> View attachment 5284682
> 
> 20 Turquouse Diamond


OMG JUST STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING 
Keep em coming!!!!!


----------



## einseine

BigAkoya said:


> This is beautiful!  I love both set, they are gorgeous.
> I love how you paired it with butterfly earrings, and if I am guessing correctly, the other butterfly in your first photo is the lapis butterfly?  If yes, that is a great pairing!
> 
> I also love your top, especially the contrast knit sleeves (I'm a sucker for contrast knit sleeves).  If you do not mind, may I ask the brand?
> 
> Congratulations again... you have beautiful pieces and they look amazing on you.



Thank you so much BigAkoya  

Yes, the other butterfly is in Lapis, but it's rather dark blue...
The knit is Hermes in silk


----------



## einseine

artistemd said:


> You have the best of the best, in my humble opinion... And you wear them so well! Enjoy them in good health.



Thank you so much artisemd


----------



## einseine

EpiFanatic said:


> Ok, that’s just beautiful.  I LOVE WHOLE look. Especially pairing it with jeans. Next level.



Thank you EpiFanatic
You are too sweet!
I love wearing VCA pieces casually


----------



## einseine

Mayacamas said:


> Beautiful necklace, great Hermes belt (the gold plays off the necklace) and I think that is a Hermes sweater?  Its absolutely perfect with the necklace.
> Wear all the pieces in great health!
> Here is to an equally beautiful 2022!



Thank you Mayacamas

Yes, the Kelly belt and the twillaine sweater from Hermes 21AW!
Hope beautiful 2022 to all of us, the whole world!!!


----------



## einseine

tenshix said:


> They look amazing on you!!! Just gorgeous



Thank you so much tenshix


----------



## einseine

Notorious Pink said:


> OMG JUST STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING
> Keep em coming!!!!!



Oh, thank you always Notorious Pink (and @DS2006 )
Will post some more pic!


----------



## einseine

Very Happy New Year to you all!
and thank you for your sweet words.

I always enjoy VCA watches and jewelry pieces casually regardless whether they are with the diamonds or not.
Thank you for letting me share some more pics of me in jeans!!!


----------



## DS2006

einseine said:


> Very Happy New Year to you all!
> and thank you for your sweet words.
> 
> I always enjoy VCA watches and jewelry pieces casually regardless whether they are with the diamonds or not.
> Thank you for letting me share some more pics of me in jeans!!!
> 
> View attachment 5285892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285894


Happy New Year! I think you already know how much I LOVE your 20 lapis and turquoise!


----------



## Prada Prince

Happy New Year from me and my kitty! xoxo


----------



## Happyish

einseine said:


> Very Happy New Year to you all!
> and thank you for your sweet words.
> 
> I always enjoy VCA watches and jewelry pieces casually regardless whether they are with the diamonds or not.
> Thank you for letting me share some more pics of me in jeans!!!
> 
> View attachment 5285892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285894


How wonderful! You lucky girl. Wear it well and in good health and happiness.


----------



## einseine

Forgot to post the turquoise Diamond 25 version!

View attachment 5286141



Happyish said:


> How wonderful! You lucky girl. Wear it well and in good health and happiness.



Thank you Happyish for your sweet words


----------



## lvmon

Prada Prince said:


> Happy New Year from me and my kitty! xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286098


Your kitty is so adorable !


----------



## amna72

Prada Prince said:


> Happy New Year from me and my kitty! xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286098



She is soooo beautiful


----------



## Prada Prince

lvmon said:


> Your kitty is so adorable !





amna72 said:


> She is soooo beautiful


Thank you both. He’s a very naughty boy, but he gets away with it with that face!


----------



## amna72

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you both. He’s a very naughty boy, but he gets away with it with that face!



I can imagine he does


----------



## eternallove4bag

einseine said:


> Very Happy New Year to you all!
> and thank you for your sweet words.
> 
> I always enjoy VCA watches and jewelry pieces casually regardless whether they are with the diamonds or not.
> Thank you for letting me share some more pics of me in jeans!!!
> 
> View attachment 5285892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285894


I absolutely love how effortlessly you wear your pave 20 motifs! Bravo!


----------



## eternallove4bag

The party of life continues… happy new year everyone!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> The party of life continues… happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286996


Gorgeous photo!  I love seeing VCA worn with shorts or jeans!
Everytime I see the butterfly ring, it grows on me.  If you keep posting it, I may get enabled.    
It's beautiful on you as are all your pieces!  Happy New Year to you!


----------



## artistemd

eternallove4bag said:


> The party of life continues… happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286996


Gorgeous! I love it all. (Is that a 25 gris mouette?)


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Gorgeous photo!  I love seeing VCA worn with shorts or jeans!
> Everytime I see the butterfly ring, it grows on me.  If you keep posting it, I may get enabled.
> It's beautiful on you as are all your pieces!  Happy New Year to you!


Thank you so muchWe are all such huge enablers for each other here and I love it! I draw my inspiration from all of you wonderful ladies here… Can I just say I absolutely love love love the butterfly ring? I used to be afraid it’s too kiddish initially but have changed my mind completely. It’s quintessential VCA and such a whimsically elegant piece. Now, I need to spam you with a lot of pics here so you love it as much as I do
 I know you are a white gold gal, so which one would you go for? The pink and white gold pave or the all pave WG one? Somehow I see you with the latter.


----------



## eternallove4bag

artistemd said:


> Gorgeous! I love it all. (Is that a 25 gris mouette?)


Thank you so much. You have a great eye for H colors! It is Gris Mouette with etain K25.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> The party of life continues… happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286996


So beautiful and you know I love this top!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so muchWe are all such huge enablers for each other here and I love it! I draw my inspiration from all of you wonderful ladies here… Can I just say I absolutely love love love the butterfly ring? I used to be afraid it’s too kiddish initially but have changed my mind completely. It’s quintessential VCA and such a whimsically elegant piece. Now, I need to spam you with a lot of pics here so you love it as much as I do
> I know you are a white gold gal, so which one would you go for? The pink and white gold pave or the all pave WG one? Somehow I see you with the latter.


Yes, that is exactly my concern on the butterfly collection.  I don't want to look childish or cutesy; that's not my look at all.  As to which one, there are three choices.  You are so right... off the top, my initial thought was the all pave WG.  However, I really love color.  I think all diamond pieces tend to just look the same after a while, so I thought maybe I could try on the pink sapphire and pave.  Those are the two.  I would not buy the yellow sapphire and pave, so that's not even on my list as a maybe.

The pink sapphire and pave I think is so pretty.  It however, also very girly girl to me, but perhaps girly girl is ok every once in a while... shorts in the summer!   The good thing is both rings (all pave or pink sapphire/pave) have matching earrings.  I love the mismatched matched earrings, and I actually love the earrings more than the ring... so creative. 

I love the ring on you, and it does not look childish on you.  Feel free to spam away.   
I tried on the butterfly ring once; I felt it was too cutesy, so I said no to the collection.
Because of that, I have since never even looked at any butterfly piece in real life and definitely not the earrings.  I just walk past that butterfly case and say "no thanks" when my SA asks if I want to try on anything.  
I will definitely try on the butterfly ring next time I go to the boutique.  Better yet, I'll have my SA bring in my size to be sure of the fit.  Did you get the same size ring as your Frivole BTF?

For my Frivole BTF, I had to go down a size, to a 52, as that ring is an open shank.  For my Lotus ring, I stayed with my true ring size, which is a 53,  The Lotus is a closed shank, a true "ring" so to speak, even though VCA calls it a BTF.  My guess is I will be the same size as my Frivole BTF. 

Lookking forward to your next mod shot!


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> The party of life continues… happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286996


Love this look. What is the ring on your pointer finger? Any close ups of it?


----------



## mochaccino

eternallove4bag said:


> The party of life continues… happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286996


Ahhh I love this entire look! Every time I see the two-butterfly BTF ring I get tempted


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> The party of life continues… happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286996


Stunning! I don't know where to look first--it's a lot but overall not too much . . . Happy New Year!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> So beautiful and you know I love this top!


Thank you … that top turned out to be the best value for its money


----------



## eternallove4bag

mochaccino said:


> Ahhh I love this entire look! Every time I see the two-butterfly BTF ring I get tempted


Thank you so much! BTF rings were never on my radar till I came across the Frivole and the butterfly ones. Now, I am a huge fan


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> Stunning! I don't know where to look first--it's a lot but overall not too much . . . Happy New Year!


Thank you so much! Haha it was one of those rare days when I actually wore a lot of my pieces together for a New Years get together. I do like my pieces to coordinate for moments like these


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, that is exactly my concern on the butterfly collection.  I don't want to look childish or cutesy; that's not my look at all.  As to which one, there are three choices.  You are so right... off the top, my initial thought was the all pave WG.  However, I really love color.  I think all diamond pieces tend to just look the same after a while, so I thought maybe I could try on the pink sapphire and pave.  Those are the two.  I would not buy the yellow sapphire and pave, so that's not even on my list as a maybe.
> 
> The pink sapphire and pave I think is so pretty.  It however, also very girly girl to me, but perhaps girly girl is ok every once in a while... shorts in the summer!   The good thing is both rings (all pave or pink sapphire/pave) have matching earrings.  I love the mismatched matched earrings, and I actually love the earrings more than the ring... so creative.
> 
> I love the ring on you, and it does not look childish on you.  Feel free to spam away.
> I tried on the butterfly ring once; I felt it was too cutesy, so I said no to the collection.
> Because of that, I have since never even looked at any butterfly piece in real life and definitely not the earrings.  I just walk past that butterfly case and say "no thanks" when my SA asks if I want to try on anything.
> I will definitely try on the butterfly ring next time I go to the boutique.  Better yet, I'll have my SA bring in my size to be sure of the fit.  Did you get the same size ring as your Frivole BTF?
> 
> For my Frivole BTF, I had to go down a size, to a 52, as that ring is an open shank.  For my Lotus ring, I stayed with my true ring size, which is a 53,  The Lotus is a closed shank, a true "ring" so to speak, even though VCA calls it a BTF.  My guess is I will be the same size as my Frivole BTF.
> 
> Lookking forward to your next mod shot!


Since you already have the lotus and the Frivole rings in all WG pave, I am leaning more towards the pink and pave option for you especially since you like the matching earrings as well. I find the earrings so beautiful! The mismatched earrings are so unexpected yet eye catching in a gorgeous way. I would love to see pictures of both options when you try them at the store. Yay! So excited for you.

Thank you…like you I love BTF rings and have really been enjoying alternating between the Frivole and the Butterfly rings. Both are the same size btw. I do tend to like my rings and bracelets a little on the looser side so I actuality ended up sizing up on all my rings.

It’s so interesting how our tastes evolve over time. So many things I said I would never ever consider, ended up on my WL down the line, some even making it to my collection….now I have learnt to ‘never say never’


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Love this look. What is the ring on your pointer finger? Any close ups of it?


I will take a pic and post a close up of it. It’s got an interesting story behind it. These were actually earrings but they were so big and heavy on my earlobes that one actually fell off and I lost it, 17 years back. Hubby gave these as part of a push present when we had our first baby. Long story short, my family jeweler was able to make another one but I was always too afraid to wear them for fear of losing it. So, my mom gave me the idea of converting them into a ring and pendant so that I would wear them more. And that’s what my jeweler did a few years back. I absolutely love the pairing now and get so much wear out of both the pendant and the ring. Being able to wear it tons makes me happy because these pieces have special value for me


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> I will take a pic and post a close up of it. It’s got an interesting story behind it. These were actually earrings but they were so big and heavy on my earlobes that one actually fell off and I lost it, 17 years back. Hubby gave these as part of a push present when we had our first baby. Long story short, my family jeweler was able to make another one but I was always too afraid to wear them for fear of losing it. So, my mom gave me the idea of converting them into a ring and pendant so that I would wear them more. And that’s what my jeweler did a few years back. I absolutely love the pairing now and get so much wear out of both the pendant and the ring. Being able to wear it tons makes me happy because these pieces have special value for me


That is a lovely story  looking forward to close up!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sharing my alhambra bracelets


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> That is a lovely story  looking forward to close up!


@lynne_ross thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my alhambra bracelets


That’s one stunning collection. Do you have a favorite amongst them?


----------



## glamourbag

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my alhambra bracelets


Amazing!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

eternallove4bag said:


> That’s one stunning collection. Do you have a favorite amongst them?


  Hello. I love the vendome, rock crystal & hammered. Hammered is the one that I wear a lot because it’s so low maintenance. Thank you


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

glamourbag said:


> Amazing!


 Thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Hello. I love the vendome, rock crystal & hammered. Hammered is the one that I wear a lot because it’s so low maintenance. Thank you


I have had my eyes on the hammered one too because of its low maintenance. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> @lynne_ross thank you
> View attachment 5287961
> View attachment 5287962


So sparkly and pretty! The ring pairs very well with your Tiff ring. Love the story behind it and to see folks mix in non designer pieces. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> So sparkly and pretty! The ring pairs very well with your Tiff ring. Love the story behind it and to see folks mix in non designer pieces. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you so much! I love mixing my non-branded jewelry pieces because each has special memories attached to it making it even more valuable to me


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

eternallove4bag said:


> I have had my eyes on the hammered one too because of its low maintenance. Thank you for sharing.


 Thank you. It’s the only bracelet that I can wear 24/7☺


----------



## Ylesiya

Taking this baby out today! So happy!


----------



## oksanavorobiova

Today at the store, while choosing my first Alhambra bracelet shade (went for the most left one)


----------



## etoile de mer

oksanavorobiova said:


> Today at the store, while choosing my first Alhambra bracelet shade (went for the most left one)



Beautiful! So interesting to see the variation of color. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nightbefore

einseine said:


> Forgot to post the turquoise Diamond 25 version!
> 
> View attachment 5286141
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Happyish for your sweet words


Congrats on your beautiful lapis 20 and wear it in good health, it is gorgeous! I never knew they also had the 5 motif diamond turquoise bracelet, or did you link it to another bracelet? Pardon my questions, I just cannot see the photo for some reason


----------



## einseine

nightbefore said:


> Congrats on your beautiful lapis 20 and wear it in good health, it is gorgeous! I never knew they also had the 5 motif diamond turquoise bracelet, or did you link it to another bracelet? Pardon my questions, I just cannot see the photo for some reason



Thank you so much nightbefore

Yes, you’re right.  There is no 5 motif with the turquoise and Diamond.  I link the 5 lapis & Diamond to the 20 turquoise & Diamond, too.  Not bad


----------



## Opaldreamz888

have i gone too far? I know I have gone too far, but i don't care. i got the  small zodiac in my rising sign of virgo because i had to get the unicorn. And the large one in Aquarius my sun sign.   Im the type of person who layers as much as possible, it might look terrible but it makes me happy


----------



## TankerToad

Opaldreamz888 said:


> have i gone too far? I know I have gone too far, but i don't care. i got the  small zodiac in my rising sign of virgo because i had to get the unicorn. And the large one in Aquarius my sun sign.   Im the type of person who layers as much as possible, it might look terrible but it makes me happy


Love this !! Am obsessed with the heavy zodiac pendants ! You wear it well - sort of love it all “piled” on


----------



## chokmp

Waiting for the sweet 6 motif bracelet to add to my mini stack.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

TankerToad said:


> Love this !! Am obsessed with the heavy zodiac pendants ! You wear it well - sort of love it all “piled” on


Thank you so much, that make me happy to hear, sometimes its a pile on kind of day. Im usually not going anywhere either. I love the heavy zodiac pendants, they are a work of art, i havent seen anything like it honestly, and that heavy weight makes it so substantial, i think seeing it in person is when u can really understand the magnanimousness of this beauty. I love the gemini one you have, the color is such a nice blue.


----------



## nightbefore

einseine said:


> Thank you so much nightbefore
> 
> Yes, you’re right.  There is no 5 motif with the turquoise and Diamond.  I link the 5 lapis & Diamond to the 20 turquoise & Diamond, too.  Not bad


No, definitely not I think bracelet would be not even seen most of the time. I was just wondering because I have been looking for a turquoise dial OP. I was just thinking about how beautiful it would look with turquoise/pave 5 motif bracelet (now I know it doesn’t even exist)


----------



## Suzie

Notorious Pink said:


> Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280668


Wow, how stunning is this photo. I recognise all of the VCA but who is the gorgeous ombré pink ring by?


----------



## Rockysmom

Opaldreamz888 said:


> have i gone too far? I know I have gone too far, but i don't care. i got the  small zodiac in my rising sign of virgo because i had to get the unicorn. And the large one in Aquarius my sun sign.   Im the type of person who layers as much as possible, it might look terrible but it makes me happy


You wear this effortlessly. Love it!


----------



## Rockysmom

oksanavorobiova said:


> Today at the store, while choosing my first Alhambra bracelet shade (went for the most left one)


I like the softer blue too!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Rockysmom said:


> You wear this effortlessly. Love it!


Thank you, so kind


----------



## lolakitten

Snuggle time with the puff.


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> Snuggle time with the puff.
> View attachment 5291866


Your necklace is beautiful, but I must confess... my eye went right to your gorgeous puffy cat!     
Beautiful steely blue eyes, and he looks so cuddly!  I bet he has cute fat paws too.  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> Your necklace is beautiful, but I must confess... my eye went right to your gorgeous puffy cat!
> Beautiful steely blue eyes, and he looks so cuddly!  I bet he has cute fat paws too.
> Thanks for sharing!


Heehee thank you, his paws are so very floofy!


----------



## glamourbag

lolakitten said:


> Snuggle time with the puff.
> View attachment 5291866


The CUTEST! I love carnelian on you!!!! Its a good shade of Carnelian too


----------



## lolakitten

glamourbag said:


> The CUTEST! I love carnelian on you!!!! Its a good shade of Carnelian too


Thank you


----------



## Prada Prince

Yesterday’s arm party while out helping my friend shop for sapphires yesterday…


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sharing my top 3 VCA bracelets. Happy Sunday Y’all


----------



## Notorious Pink

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you both. He’s a very naughty boy, but he gets away with it with that face!


He's got such a sweet face!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Suzie said:


> Wow, how stunning is this photo. I recognise all of the VCA but who is the gorgeous ombré pink ring by?



Oh Thank you!!! Me standing there for 30 minutes trying to get the whole thing to look right...I finally caved and got a tree last year (ahem, "Channukah Bush") and I'm still learning about basics like storage (NOT! IN! THE! SHED!) and making all the ornaments look even and the background all filled in. 

The ring is by London Jewelers. I think I've mentioned them before in the other designers thread. I wouldn't call them a chain, but they have a few stores in NY, all run by the same family. The daughter is maybe in her late 30s and she designs a lot of things and runs their instagram (she's very dangerous showing me all sorts of fun new things). They also carry a lot of big designers including VCA and Bulgari and have a huge watch salon. A lot of the pieces she does are OOAK (although I'm told they can make them again); this particular ring, which is ombre pink sapphires, was produced in a blue sapphire version as well.

Fell in love with this matching bracelet last time I was in. Unfortunately it's $30k. 
(Yeah, of course that day I wasn't wearing the ring...)


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh Thank you!!! Me standing there for 30 minutes trying to get the whole thing to look right...I finally caved and got a tree last year (ahem, "Channukah Bush") and I'm still learning about basics like storage (NOT! IN! THE! SHED!) and making all the ornaments look even and the background all filled in.
> 
> The ring is by London Jewelers. I think I've mentioned them before in the other designers thread. I wouldn't call them a chain, but they have a few stores in NY, all run by the same family. The daughter is maybe in her late 30s and she designs a lot of things and runs their instagram (she's very dangerous showing me all sorts of fun new things). They also carry a lot of big designers including VCA and Bulgari and have a huge watch salon. A lot of the pieces she does are OOAK (although I'm told they can make them again); this particular ring, which is ombre pink sapphires, was produced in a blue sapphire version as well.
> 
> Fell in love with this matching bracelet last time I was in. Unfortunately it's $30k.
> (Yeah, of course that day I wasn't wearing the ring...)
> 
> View attachment 5292590


Gorgeous


----------



## jadie1

lolakitten said:


> Snuggle time with the puff.
> View attachment 5291866


I love the necklace, I have it myself. But the kitty is gorgeous.


----------



## Julie_de

Notorious Pink, 
In Love your PB ring ❤️


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> The party of life continues… happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286996


Happy New Year!  I bet yours most beautiful outfit and well dressed in the party! Love the sparkling silver top, the grey color bag and nail polish so well coordinated. the butterfly on the ring and the flower on the iphone case seems speaking to each other.  and then the GMOP in the center pop out beautifully. 
Would love to know (even better to see your photo) what earings you were wearing!


----------



## rosebean

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh Thank you!!! Me standing there for 30 minutes trying to get the whole thing to look right...I finally caved and got a tree last year (ahem, "Channukah Bush") and I'm still learning about basics like storage (NOT! IN! THE! SHED!) and making all the ornaments look even and the background all filled in.
> 
> The ring is by London Jewelers. I think I've mentioned them before in the other designers thread. I wouldn't call them a chain, but they have a few stores in NY, all run by the same family. The daughter is maybe in her late 30s and she designs a lot of things and runs their instagram (she's very dangerous showing me all sorts of fun new things). They also carry a lot of big designers including VCA and Bulgari and have a huge watch salon. A lot of the pieces she does are OOAK (although I'm told they can make them again); this particular ring, which is ombre pink sapphires, was produced in a blue sapphire version as well.
> 
> Fell in love with this matching bracelet last time I was in. Unfortunately it's $30k.
> (Yeah, of course that day I wasn't wearing the ring...)
> 
> View attachment 5292590


Love the ring on your fingers. the flower pedals wrap around your fingers so beautifully.


----------



## rosebean

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my top 3 VCA bracelets. Happy Sunday Y’all
> 
> View attachment 5292576


beautiful stack.


----------



## lolakitten

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my top 3 VCA bracelets. Happy Sunday Y’all
> 
> View attachment 5292576


Love this, especially that lapis


----------



## lolakitten

jadie1 said:


> I love the necklace, I have it myself. But the kitty is gorgeous.


Thank you, your kitty is beautiful, look at that face


----------



## Prada Prince

Notorious Pink said:


> He's got such a sweet face!!!


Awww he’d say thank you if he wasn’t snoozing away!


----------



## lolakitten

Prada Prince said:


> Awww he’d say thank you if he wasn’t snoozing away!
> View attachment 5292766


Awwww


----------



## BigAkoya

Prada Prince said:


> Awww he’d say thank you if he wasn’t snoozing away!
> View attachment 5292766


So cute!


----------



## Suzie

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh Thank you!!! Me standing there for 30 minutes trying to get the whole thing to look right...I finally caved and got a tree last year (ahem, "Channukah Bush") and I'm still learning about basics like storage (NOT! IN! THE! SHED!) and making all the ornaments look even and the background all filled in.
> 
> The ring is by London Jewelers. I think I've mentioned them before in the other designers thread. I wouldn't call them a chain, but they have a few stores in NY, all run by the same family. The daughter is maybe in her late 30s and she designs a lot of things and runs their instagram (she's very dangerous showing me all sorts of fun new things). They also carry a lot of big designers including VCA and Bulgari and have a huge watch salon. A lot of the pieces she does are OOAK (although I'm told they can make them again); this particular ring, which is ombre pink sapphires, was produced in a blue sapphire version as well.
> 
> Fell in love with this matching bracelet last time I was in. Unfortunately it's $30k.
> (Yeah, of course that day I wasn't wearing the ring...)
> 
> View attachment 5292590


Thank you so much for the info. Gorgeous bracelet.


----------



## DeryaHm

eternallove4bag said:


> Since you already have the lotus and the Frivole rings in all WG pave, I am leaning more towards the pink and pave option for you especially since you like the matching earrings as well. I find the earrings so beautiful! The mismatched earrings are so unexpected yet eye catching in a gorgeous way. I would love to see pictures of both options when you try them at the store. Yay! So excited for you.
> 
> Thank you…like you I love BTF rings and have really been enjoying alternating between the Frivole and the Butterfly rings. Both are the same size btw. I do tend to like my rings and bracelets a little on the looser side so I actuality ended up sizing up on all my rings.
> 
> It’s so interesting how our tastes evolve over time. So many things I said I would never ever consider, ended up on my WL down the line, some even making it to my collection….now I have learnt to ‘never say never’



I have and love the pink and pave. They are actually really versatile and depending on the rest of the look can be formal, elegant, sweet, whimsical, dressy, understated, or, yes, even childish. A lapis pair is also in my wish list


----------



## DeryaHm

eternallove4bag said:


> I have had my eyes on the hammered one too because of its low maintenance. Thank you for sharing.



I did not like the hammered until I was surprised with a piece in it as a gift. It is low maintenance and versatile and works really well with certain casual looks


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

lolakitten said:


> Love this, especially that lapis


 It’s actually the blue porcelain from vendome☺️


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

rosebean said:


> beautiful stack.


Thank you


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh Thank you!!! Me standing there for 30 minutes trying to get the whole thing to look right...I finally caved and got a tree last year (ahem, "Channukah Bush") and I'm still learning about basics like storage (NOT! IN! THE! SHED!) and making all the ornaments look even and the background all filled in.
> 
> The ring is by London Jewelers. I think I've mentioned them before in the other designers thread. I wouldn't call them a chain, but they have a few stores in NY, all run by the same family. The daughter is maybe in her late 30s and she designs a lot of things and runs their instagram (she's very dangerous showing me all sorts of fun new things). They also carry a lot of big designers including VCA and Bulgari and have a huge watch salon. A lot of the pieces she does are OOAK (although I'm told they can make them again); this particular ring, which is ombre pink sapphires, was produced in a blue sapphire version as well.
> 
> Fell in love with this matching bracelet last time I was in. Unfortunately it's $30k.
> (Yeah, of course that day I wasn't wearing the ring...)
> 
> View attachment 5292590


Your stack is gorgeous, and that matching bracelet is beautiful!  The color is so deep and saturated.  Your ring goes great with the stack.  On your bush, you are so cute learning how to decorate.  Don't forget the Star of David tree (bush) topper!

Okay, and speaking of bush... I have to share this with you...
I don't know if you decorate the outside of your house with lights.  My husband is a maniac with lights outside.  He does lights only, no pop-ups or scenes.  There is a small bush in the front of our house, kind of tucked away.  On that bush, my husband puts all red lights on it, with a few that blink for a gentle, glowy twinkle.  He calls it the "Burning Bush!"    It is so funny, but he started the Burning Bush, and now, several of our neighbors also create a Burning Bush in their yeard every year.  It cracks us up every year when we drive around and see them.


----------



## BigAkoya

Safa said:


> I have and love the pink and pave. They are actually really versatile and depending on the rest of the look can be formal, elegant, sweet, whimsical, dressy, understated, or, yes, even childish. A lapis pair is also in my wish list


I would love to see a photo of your pink and pave butterfly ring.  
And if you're not shy, a mod shot please of it worn on your finger would be wonderful. 
And, since I'm on a roll kindly making requests....     a mod shot pretty please with it worn with a fun striped top would be super wonderful!  I would like to see the ring at it's most childish and fun look please!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Julie_de said:


> Notorious Pink,
> In Love your PB ring ❤



thank you!!!



rosebean said:


> Love the ring on your fingers. the flower pedals wrap around your fingers so beautifully.



thank you so much. it’s by Pasquale Bruni, I have matching hoop earrings as well. More pics in the “other designers” thread. For reference, this is the smaller ring size.



BigAkoya said:


> Your stack is gorgeous, and that matching bracelet is beautiful!  The color is so deep and saturated.  Your ring goes great with the stack.  On your bush, you are so cute learning how to decorate.  Don't forget the Star of David tree (bush) topper!
> 
> Okay, and speaking of bush... I have to share this with you...
> I don't know if you decorate the outside of your house with lights.  My husband is a maniac with lights outside.  He does lights only, no pop-ups or scenes.  There is a small bush in the front of our house, kind of tucked away.  On that bush, my husband puts all red lights on it, with a few that blink for a gentle, glowy twinkle.  He calls it the "Burning Bush!"    It is so funny, but he started the Burning Bush, and now, several of our neighbors also create a Burning Bush in their yeard every year.  It cracks us up every year when we drive around and see them.



thanks sweetie! I haven’t yet figured out how to do a tree topper - I have gold ribbon I tie in a bow and use that. we haven’t managed outdoor lights, just silvery-white wreaths with red ribbons on the front doors. Remember, it’s just me and my teens and we have no idea what we’re doing (but at least now we know that mice like fake trees and also that my GSD is afraid of mice) 

LOVE the burning bush idea, lol!!!


----------



## DeryaHm

BigAkoya said:


> I would love to see a photo of your pink and pave butterfly ring.
> And if you're not shy, a mod shot please of it worn on your finger would be wonderful.
> And, since I'm on a roll kindly making requests....     a mod shot pretty please with it worn with a fun striped top would be super wonderful!  I would like to see the ring at it's most childish and fun look please!



Sorry if I was unclear, I have the earrings, not the ring. Not tech savvy enough to block out my face


----------



## Ylesiya

Mixing VCA with my new Tiffany pendant


----------



## eternallove4bag

lolakitten said:


> Heehee thank you, his paws are so very floofy!


Omg the cutie!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh Thank you!!! Me standing there for 30 minutes trying to get the whole thing to look right...I finally caved and got a tree last year (ahem, "Channukah Bush") and I'm still learning about basics like storage (NOT! IN! THE! SHED!) and making all the ornaments look even and the background all filled in.
> 
> The ring is by London Jewelers. I think I've mentioned them before in the other designers thread. I wouldn't call them a chain, but they have a few stores in NY, all run by the same family. The daughter is maybe in her late 30s and she designs a lot of things and runs their instagram (she's very dangerous showing me all sorts of fun new things). They also carry a lot of big designers including VCA and Bulgari and have a huge watch salon. A lot of the pieces she does are OOAK (although I'm told they can make them again); this particular ring, which is ombre pink sapphires, was produced in a blue sapphire version as well.
> 
> Fell in love with this matching bracelet last time I was in. Unfortunately it's $30k.
> (Yeah, of course that day I wasn't wearing the ring...)
> 
> View attachment 5292590


That ring is STUNNING @Notorious Pink


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Happy New Year!  I bet yours most beautiful outfit and well dressed in the party! Love the sparkling silver top, the grey color bag and nail polish so well coordinated. the butterfly on the ring and the flower on the iphone case seems speaking to each other.  and then the GMOP in the center pop out beautifully.
> Would love to know (even better to see your photo) what earings you were wearing!


@rosebean Aww thank you so much for the sweetest comment! I was actually wearing my magic GMOP earrings in RG. Here’s a pic for you


----------



## eternallove4bag

Safa said:


> I have and love the pink and pave. They are actually really versatile and depending on the rest of the look can be formal, elegant, sweet, whimsical, dressy, understated, or, yes, even childish. A lapis pair is also in my wish list


@Safa lapis pair would be spectacular!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Safa said:


> I did not like the hammered until I was surprised with a piece in it as a gift. It is low maintenance and versatile and works really well with certain casual looks


I can’t wait to try it again once stock levels go up.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> Mixing VCA with my new Tiffany pendant
> 
> View attachment 5293549


So pretty! Love the carnelian and guilloche earrings on you.


----------



## rosebean

Notorious Pink said:


> thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much. it’s by Pasquale Bruni, I have matching hoop earrings as well. More pics in the “other designers” thread. For reference, this is the smaller ring size.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks sweetie! I haven’t yet figured out how to do a tree topper - I have gold ribbon I tie in a bow and use that. we haven’t managed outdoor lights, just silvery-white wreaths with red ribbons on the front doors. Remember, it’s just me and my teens and we have no idea what we’re doing (but at least now we know that mice like fake trees and also that my GSD is afraid of mice)
> 
> LOVE the burning bush idea, lol!!!


thank you Notorious Pink for the information on the PB ring.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> @rosebean Aww thank you so much for the sweetest comment! I was actually wearing my magic GMOP earrings in RG. Here’s a pic for you
> View attachment 5293910


very beautiful.  That must be SO magic GMOP earing.


----------



## rosebean

Ylesiya said:


> Mixing VCA with my new Tiffany pendant
> 
> View attachment 5293549


beautiful combination. are they rose gold?


----------



## Ylesiya

rosebean said:


> beautiful combination. are they rose gold?



Yes, both are rose gold


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> very beautiful.  That must be SO magic GMOP earing.


Thank you. They are


----------



## Prada Prince

Had a rather blue Tuesday and had a stack to match…


----------



## Alienza

VCA 2017 holiday pendant and Cartier diamants legers.
Apologies for the light reflection..


----------



## seffy

The US CDC director appears to be a VCA fan too! Looks like a 10 motif white gold or chalcedony vintage Alhambra necklace!

She also wore a mother-of-pearl magic Alhambra necklace during an interview today.


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh Thank you!!! Me standing there for 30 minutes trying to get the whole thing to look right...I finally caved and got a tree last year (ahem, "Channukah Bush") and I'm still learning about basics like storage (NOT! IN! THE! SHED!) and making all the ornaments look even and the background all filled in.
> 
> The ring is by London Jewelers. I think I've mentioned them before in the other designers thread. I wouldn't call them a chain, but they have a few stores in NY, all run by the same family. The daughter is maybe in her late 30s and she designs a lot of things and runs their instagram (she's very dangerous showing me all sorts of fun new things). They also carry a lot of big designers including VCA and Bulgari and have a huge watch salon. A lot of the pieces she does are OOAK (although I'm told they can make them again); this particular ring, which is ombre pink sapphires, was produced in a blue sapphire version as well.
> 
> Fell in love with this matching bracelet last time I was in. Unfortunately it's $30k.
> (Yeah, of course that day I wasn't wearing the ring...)
> 
> View attachment 5292590


I love pink sapphires too. Well, maybe something to look forward to in 2022?


----------



## 880

Prada Prince said:


> Happy New Year from me and my kitty! xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286098


Love this pic! You and your adorable kitten both look amazing and happy! Happy New year!

@Notorious Pink, love all the pink, the holiday bush, and the PB ring! Hugs

@BigAkoya, where is the burning bush


----------



## 880

lolakitten said:


> Snuggle time with the puff.
> View attachment 5291866


Love! so snuggly!


----------



## 880

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Thank you so much, that make me happy to hear, sometimes its a pile on kind of day. Im usually not going anywhere either. I love the heavy zodiac pendants, they are a work of art, i havent seen anything like it honestly, and that heavy weight makes it so substantial, i think seeing it in person is when u can really understand the magnanimousness of this beauty. I love the gemini one you have, the color is such a nice blue.


I have days like this too! You look amazing!


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Love this pic! You and your adorable kitten both look amazing and happy! Happy New year!
> 
> @Notorious Pink, love all the pink, the holiday bush, and the PB ring! Hugs
> 
> @BigAkoya, where is the burning bush


Ok... if you live in a co-op, get the board to put up a burning bush on the rooftop.  It will glow and be so cool!  
That might be too high for everyone to see though.  
Better yet... if there is a balcony, put a burning bush on the balcony. You can start a trend.


----------



## MYH

seffy said:


> The US CDC director appears to be a VCA fan too! Looks like a 10 motif white gold or chalcedony vintage Alhambra necklace!
> 
> She also wore a mother-of-pearl magic Alhambra necklace during an interview today.
> 
> View attachment 5295252



i don’t believe VCA makes this necklace as a choker. It’s the sweet size but it only comes as a long 16 motif strand


----------



## Santal90

seffy said:


> The US CDC director appears to be a VCA fan too! Looks like a 10 motif white gold or chalcedony vintage Alhambra necklace!
> 
> She also wore a mother-of-pearl magic Alhambra necklace during an interview today.
> 
> View attachment 5295252


Not the vintage - Looks like the sweet size pave in white gold - my guess is that she has hooked it onto a motif on the back so it hangs shorter. Lovely!


----------



## etoupebirkin

seffy said:


> The US CDC director appears to be a VCA fan too! Looks like a 10 motif white gold or chalcedony vintage Alhambra necklace!
> 
> She also wore a mother-of-pearl magic Alhambra necklace during an interview today.
> 
> View attachment 5295252


I think this is VCA-inspired.


----------



## Kayceedee88

etoupebirkin said:


> I think this is VCA-inspired.



Looks like it could be the 10 motifs Vintage Alhambra white gold with diamonds though.


----------



## Muffin_Top

I'm sending you a little kiss with my new pendant !


----------



## Julie_de

Kayceedee88 said:


> Looks like it could be the 10 motifs Vintage Alhambra white gold with diamonds though.



Its a sweet size


----------



## artistemd

eternallove4bag said:


> Grey and red is one of my fave combination
> View attachment 5275042


I havne't been on for a while and us


eternallove4bag said:


> Grey and red is one of my fave combination
> View attachment 5275042


I've been off for a while and just catching up now... This red & grey is a gorgeous combination! May I know which shade of red is your Hermes bag? You wear it well. Thanks so much!


----------



## nightbefore

seffy said:


> The US CDC director appears to be a VCA fan too! Looks like a 10 motif white gold or chalcedony vintage Alhambra necklace!
> 
> She also wore a mother-of-pearl magic Alhambra necklace during an interview today.
> 
> View attachment 5295252


Maybe it is two sweet 6 motif bracelets attached?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kayceedee88 said:


> Looks like it could be the 10 motifs Vintage Alhambra white gold with diamonds though.


IMO, the Motifs are too small for Vintage and too large for Sweet. Also Govvies are very cognizant wearing expensive jewelry when they will be on camera. It’s one thing for Dr. Birks or a Congresswoman/Senator to wear an Hermes scarf/CSGM. It’s quite another thing to wear a $50K necklace on TV. True story. A very famous government official nearly bought a Verdura necklace from me through a mutually known intermediary. She was going to wear it to the State of the Union address. She decided not to buy it because she was afraid that the expensive necklace would draw too much attention. The point is important Govvies like to fly under the radar.


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> I think this is VCA-inspired.



Agreed. The chain isn't right and certainly the length isn't.


----------



## Julie_de

Here is a more photo. 



			https://www.cdc.gov/about/images/leadership/leaders/cdcdirector-1200px.jpg


----------



## Prada Prince

I’m not quite sure what even is this position…


----------



## glamourbag

Prada Prince said:


> I’m not quite sure what even is this position…
> 
> View attachment 5296554


So cute.


----------



## BigAkoya

Prada Prince said:


> I’m not quite sure what even is this position…
> 
> View attachment 5296554


Mr. Kitty says "I want to knead you, so can you please lay down so I can sit on your stomach and knead your tummy?"


----------



## eternallove4bag

artistemd said:


> I havne't been on for a while and us
> 
> I've been off for a while and just catching up now... This red & grey is a gorgeous combination! May I know which shade of red is your Hermes bag? You wear it well. Thanks so much!


Thank you so much! It’s my favorite shade of red - Rouge Casaque


----------



## artistemd

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! It’s my favorite shade of red - Rouge Casaque


Stunning! This is the shade of red inside my SO Kelly 28. I did a noir chèvre on the outside of the bag, rouge casque on the inside, and gold hardware. Didn't know if I'd ever again be given the opportunity for an SO, so I stuck with a timeless, classic combination. I suspected this was your shade of red, but I couldn't be sure... It's so hard for photographs to capture true colors, especially since the lighting changes everything! It looks gorgeous the way you paired it with greys here.


----------



## artistemd

etoupebirkin said:


> IMO, the Motifs are too small for Vintage and too large for Sweet. Also Govvies are very cognizant wearing expensive jewelry when they will be on camera. It’s one thing for Dr. Birks or a Congresswoman/Senator to wear an Hermes scarf/CSGM. It’s quite another thing to wear a $50K necklace on TV. True story. A very famous government official nearly bought a Verdura necklace from me through a mutually known intermediary. She was going to wear it to the State of the Union address. She decided not to buy it because she was afraid that the expensive necklace would draw too much attention. The point is important Govvies like to fly under the radar.


I think, for the most part, this is absolutely true. Unless, of course, you are Christine Legarde (especially during her term as Managing Director of the IMF). She simply ignored the critics and continued to wear her Hermes scarves and Chanel jackets and carry her Hermes bags. She was a powerful and confident woman who refused to let the critics dim her inner fashionista.


----------



## mocktail

Work from home with my brand new Socrate BTF ring and my white gold VA bracelet


----------



## JewelryLover101

etoupebirkin said:


> I think this is VCA-inspired.


I am not sure about this particular necklace, it is pretty hard to tell. However, I have seen her on Sunday morning news show several times wearing VCA Magic single motif earrings and a Magic pendant. So it isn't out of the realm of possibility that this necklace is VCA as those pieces undoubtedly were the real deal.


----------



## BigAkoya

artistemd said:


> I think, for the most part, this is absolutely true. Unless, of course, you are Christine Legarde (especially during her term as Managing Director of the IMF). She simply ignored the critics and continued to wear her Hermes scarves and Chanel jackets and carry her Hermes bags. She was a powerful and confident woman who refused to let the critics dim her inner fashionista.


I followed Christine just to see her Chanel!  She had the best jackets!    
A person who wears a lot of nice bling (including a lot of VCA) is Maria Bartiromo.


----------



## Prada Prince

Today’s stack whilst out gemstone shopping with my friend today…


----------



## eternallove4bag

artistemd said:


> Stunning! This is the shade of red inside my SO Kelly 28. I did a noir chèvre on the outside of the bag, rouge casque on the inside, and gold hardware. Didn't know if I'd ever again be given the opportunity for an SO, so I stuck with a timeless, classic combination. I suspected this was your shade of red, but I couldn't be sure... It's so hard for photographs to capture true colors, especially since the lighting changes everything! It looks gorgeous the way you paired it with greys here.


Thank you so much! Ooh a noir chèvre beauty with RC inside is a timeless combination! There’s something about chèvre leather that gets me every time.


----------



## A bottle of Red

6 motifs w grey v neck sweater


----------



## 880

A bottle of Red said:


> 6 motifs w grey v neck sweater


Love this every time I see you wearing it!


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> 6 motifs w grey v neck sweater


This looks so beautiful on you.  The color combo pops!


----------



## A bottle of Red

880 said:


> Love this every time I see you wearing it!


Thank you so much! I love it too


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> This looks so beautiful on you.  The color combo pops!


Thank you! Love how it glows in the sun


----------



## EpiFanatic

Have not worn my bracelets in forever.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my VA bracelets.


----------



## may3545

Running out for a quick errand with my 6 motif necklace and chalcedony bracelet.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Have not worn my bracelets in forever.


I'm so glad you posted this.  I've been thinking of chalcedony!  Your bracelet is gorgeous, and I stare at it everytime I see it.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigAkoya

may3545 said:


> Running out for a quick errand with my 6 motif necklace and chalcedony bracelet.
> View attachment 5299321


Beautiful set!  I love the different motif and stones in your 6 motif!


----------



## Yodabest

A bottle of Red said:


> 6 motifs w grey v neck sweater





may3545 said:


> Running out for a quick errand with my 6 motif necklace and chalcedony bracelet.
> View attachment 5299321



I love seeing action shots of the 6 motif! I have the cousin of both your pieces, the 6 motif in yg with MOP/onyx. I’ll have to wear it soon and post an action shot, that beauty hasn’t been out much since the covid numbers in my area surged!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sharing my LE Medium Magic Pendants. Happy MLK Day!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my LE Medium Magic Pendants. Happy MLK Day!


Gorgeous pendants & tray!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

A bottle of Red said:


> Gorgeous pendants & tray!


Thank you


----------



## Le Lion

Hi there! I just got my first VCA Piece - it will not be the last


----------



## Fashion412

Work from home attire ✨


----------



## VcaHaddict

Work from home with bling


----------



## blinggirl74

VcaHaddict said:


> Work from home with bling


Stunning!  Is this the small clash or medium size?


----------



## ctimec

Have been having fun layering  my Leo with various pendants, but really enjoying it with the onyx vintage Alhambra with a pearl choker on top


----------



## VcaHaddict

blinggirl74 said:


> Stunning!  Is this the small clash or medium size?


Thank you! It’s the small Clash


----------



## goodcrush

VcaHaddict said:


> Work from home with bling



Love your stack!!!


----------



## goodcrush

VcaHaddict said:


> Work from home with bling


Actually do you mind sharing your bracelet sizes. The stack works so well together and I’m curious your JUC/clash size compared to the perlee clover size.


----------



## Junkenpo

ctimec said:


> Have been having fun layering  my Leo with various pendants, but really enjoying it with the onyx vintage Alhambra with a pearl choker on top



Can I say how much I like this look on you?  The black/white/gold with the pearls gives it an edgy, but very feminine feel.


----------



## fluffywings21

goodcrush said:


> Actually do you mind sharing your bracelet sizes. The stack works so well together and I’m curious your JUC/clash size compared to the perlee clover size.


+1


----------



## BigAkoya

Fashion412 said:


> Work from home attire ✨
> 
> View attachment 5300744


It looks beautiful, the perfection combination!  They are both gorgeous, but that YG MOP... it just makes my eye stare and stay on that bracelet.  I think YG MOP is the most beautiful of all metal/stone combos.  It makes everything around it glow.  

Looks beautiful on you!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VcaHaddict

goodcrush said:


> Actually do you mind sharing your bracelet sizes. The stack works so well together and I’m curious your JUC/clash size compared to the perlee clover size.



Regular JUC size 16
Small clash size 16
Perlee size medium


----------



## Fashion412

BigAkoya said:


> It looks beautiful, the perfection combination!  They are both gorgeous, but that YG MOP... it just makes my eye stare and stay on that bracelet.  I think YG MOP is the most beautiful of all metal/stone combos.  It makes everything around it glow.
> 
> Looks beautiful on you!  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you and I agree! I think I am going to add the sweet butterfly necklace next given how much I love MOP.


----------



## ctimec

Junkenpo said:


> Can I say how much I like this look on you?  The black/white/gold with the pearls gives it an edgy, but very feminine feel.


Thank you! I’m having fun with the onyx as a layer to add a little edge to my usual all gold wardrobe.


----------



## winks

not the best picture, but I love them so much!


----------



## Prada Prince

My coordinated stack in the office a couple of days ago…


----------



## south-of-france

Alhambra hammered gold joining the Cartier wrist party  My first VCA, and also apparently the OG VCA Alhambra bracelet


----------



## glamourbag

south-of-france said:


> Alhambra hammered gold joining the Cartier wrist party  My first VCA, and also apparently the OG VCA Alhambra bracelet


Congrats on your first! She looks good with your C pieces! Here is to many more...


----------



## BigAkoya

Fashion412 said:


> Thank you and I agree! I think I am going to add the sweet butterfly necklace next given how much I love MOP.


Try on the matching Vintage Alhambra MOP pendant too and compare it to the butterfly.
You might love the matching look.  The MOP earrings with the pendant is so beautiful to me.


----------



## HelloSunshinez

south-of-france said:


> Alhambra hammered gold joining the Cartier wrist party  My first VCA, and also apparently the OG VCA Alhambra bracelet


So pretty! I am curious if you resized your hammered bracelet?


----------



## HelloSunshinez

Do you think I should resize my hammered bracelet?


----------



## N00dle

HelloSunshinez said:


> Do you think I should resize my hammered bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 5304999
> View attachment 5305003


Yes of course if you’re having to clip it like that. Love your jewelry choices, mine are similar


----------



## BigAkoya

HelloSunshinez said:


> Do you think I should resize my hammered bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 5304999
> View attachment 5305003


Yes, I would resize.  The way you are wearing it makes it look like it’s too long for you, which it is.

It does not look like a charm, as charms are never placed at the clasp.  Plus, that dangling motif has the loop at the end making it look awkard.  It’s just not a great look.

I would definitely shorten the bracelet to fit you properly.  It will be a beautiful fit.

Hope that helps.
Congrats on your new bracelet.


----------



## Happyish

My OTT bracelet stack; a combination of VCA and antique Art Deco straight-line bracelets. While I don't ordinarily mix, I'm enjoying the contrast of metals.


----------



## Happyish

HelloSunshinez said:


> Do you think I should resize my hammered bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 5304999
> View attachment 5305003


Absolutely. It would be far more elegant if sized correctly.


----------



## south-of-france

HelloSunshinez said:


> So pretty! I am curious if you resized your hammered bracelet?


I haven’t yet, my SA advised to try it out and come back if needed.


----------



## Prada Prince

It’s not easy being green…


----------



## chiaoapple

Opaldreamz888 said:


> have i gone too far? I know I have gone too far, but i don't care. i got the  small zodiac in my rising sign of virgo because i had to get the unicorn. And the large one in Aquarius my sun sign.   Im the type of person who layers as much as possible, it might look terrible but it makes me happy


If it makes you happy, go for it!!


----------



## chiaoapple

I think when in doubt, onyx is always a good choice that stands out without being distracting!


----------



## chiaoapple

A bottle of Red said:


> 6 motifs w grey v neck sweater


So elegant!


----------



## chiaoapple

winks said:


> not the best picture, but I love them so much!


Also love your BV clutch!


----------



## Happyish

Opaldreamz888 said:


> have i gone too far? I know I have gone too far, but i don't care. i got the  small zodiac in my rising sign of virgo because i had to get the unicorn. And the large one in Aquarius my sun sign.   Im the type of person who layers as much as possible, it might look terrible but it makes me happy


I like the layering, but the only thing I don't like is that it looks messy. It may take a little time, but I would love to see the chains arranged by length rather than clumped together. Right now they're tangled. With a little arranging, this will be fabulous.


----------



## SmokieDragon

HelloSunshinez said:


> Do you think I should resize my hammered bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 5304999
> View attachment 5305003



Yes, you should resize. I had a similar look with my Blue Agate bracelet when it was clipped like that - hard to take off and put on. I decided to remove 6 links and it fits well now. Easier to take off and put on too. Since they give you back the links and the service to resize is free in the first 3 months of purchase, why not?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Blue Agate bracelet


----------



## SmokieDragon

Guilloche Pendant


----------



## cafecreme15

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my top 3 VCA bracelets. Happy Sunday Y’all
> 
> View attachment 5292576


Will never not love rock crystal! Is it a recent acquisition?


----------



## EpiFanatic

HelloSunshinez said:


> Do you think I should resize my hammered bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 5304999
> View attachment 5305003


Absolutely.


----------



## DeryaHm

I know lots of mixed reviews for the ladybug bracelets on here, but I’m ready for spring and Valentines Day so put mine on w a sweet heart this morning. Not pictured, swapped YG Love for RG signature cuff on other arm. I’m right handed so I do cuffs/stacks on my left hand for comfort except perlee clovers, which I feel shines on its own on my right wrist more


----------



## DeryaHm

Rami00 said:


> Ladies, my SA confirmed with the head office, VCA would let me buy the third earring for $12,600 Canadian dollars. The prices will differ for every color
> Once I buy the pair I want, I have an option to get the single butterfly anytime in future.
> There is also an option to buy both yellow for $24,400 - I didn't know this was an option.Thought I would share with you.
> 
> Thank you @texasgirliegirl



Sorry to reply to this old post, but does anyone know if this is still the case? I have a pair of butterfly earrings and would love to add a single lapis butterfly to mix and match but don’t really want a YG pave. I think the different metals is part of what makes the butterflies so whimsical


----------



## eternallove4bag

Neutral mode


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral mode
> View attachment 5306875


Absolutely stunning. The perfect way to rock neutrals (and saving it to my “inspirations”)!


----------



## ggnyc

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral mode
> View attachment 5306875


Absolutely fab outfit! What is the ring on your hand holding the Birkin? I know I've seen it in these forums but can't place it.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral mode
> View attachment 5306875


OK I LOVE THIS (yes, Im screaming!).


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Absolutely stunning. The perfect way to rock neutrals (and saving it to my “inspirations”)!


Aww thank you so much!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ggnyc said:


> Absolutely fab outfit! What is the ring on your hand holding the Birkin? I know I've seen it in these forums but can't place it.


Thank you so much! It’s the perlee clover ring in RG. The ring that started my VCA obsession


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> OK I LOVE THIS (yes, Im screaming!).


Hehe thank you always


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral mode
> View attachment 5306875


Gorgeous!  Love the beige with white jeans!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Gorgeous!  Love the beige with white jeans!


Thank you so muchLove winter whites!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

My casual everyday stack. 
Contemplating if I want/need a Perlee WG/RG thin ring for the wedding stack, and do I want another 5 motif bracelet to stack with RG hammered occasionally (RG Guilloche+Carnelian..?)


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral mode
> View attachment 5306875


This is beyond gorgeous


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bunny_in_Love said:


> This is beyond gorgeous


Thank you so much! BTW absolutely love your RG hammered 5 motif. It’s such an iconic piece from VCA!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Bunny_in_Love said:


> My casual everyday stack.
> Contemplating if I want/need a Perlee WG/RG thin ring for the wedding stack, and do I want another 5 motif bracelet to stack with RG hammered occasionally (RG Guilloche+Carnelian..?)
> 
> View attachment 5307430


The rg guilloche is such a stunning bracelet,  will look beautiful with your stack


----------



## WingNut

Bunny_in_Love said:


> My casual everyday stack.
> Contemplating if I want/need a Perlee WG/RG thin ring for the wedding stack, and do I want another 5 motif bracelet to stack with RG hammered occasionally (RG Guilloche+Carnelian..?)
> 
> View attachment 5307430


I purchased a YG perlee ring for exactly that purpose! So I vote yes to the ring. As for the bracelet, I love the idea of a bangle with the5 motif...what about a perlee there? My ring stack:


----------



## Rami00

Stack!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

WingNut said:


> I purchased a YG perlee ring for exactly that purpose! So I vote yes to the ring. As for the bracelet, I love the idea of a bangle with the5 motif...what about a perlee there? My ring stack:


Thank you, and your rings are beautiful!
Is the Perlee band small or medium size?


----------



## missie1

HelloSunshinez said:


> Do you think I should resize my hammered bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 5304999
> View attachment 5305003


Yes I prefer them shortened


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral mode
> View attachment 5306875


Come thru as this is a look


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Come thru as this is a look


Thank u


----------



## WingNut

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Thank you, and your rings are beautiful!
> Is the Perlee band small or medium size?


Thank you! My Perlee band is the medium I think. Not near a VCA and trying to dig through texts with my SA to see what I got, and Im seeing it was Med.


----------



## cafecreme15

Some bleu sur bleu today. Cornflower is one of my fave colors.


----------



## jp824

Frivole btf ring with my H boucle sellier bracelet


----------



## purseinsanity

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral mode
> View attachment 5306875


What's the stack on your left arm?  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## lostie19

My purchase on the weekend. Even more stunning in real life


----------



## eternallove4bag

purseinsanity said:


> What's the stack on your left arm?  Absolutely stunning!


Thank you so much. All three are perlee bracelets on my left arm - the pearls of gold, signature and single row diamond bracelets. My absolute favorites, I might add


----------



## purseinsanity

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much. All three are perlee bracelets on my left arm - the pearls of gold, signature and single row diamond bracelets. My absolute favorites, I might add


I’d love to see a picture


----------



## eternallove4bag

purseinsanity said:


> I’d love to see a picture


@purseinsanity here you go… btw love your profile name


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> @purseinsanity here you go… btw love your profile name
> View attachment 5310736


Love your taste and how you curate your selections! So perfect!


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> Love your taste and how you curate your selections! So perfect!


Aww thank you so much! I really appreciate your kind words


----------



## purseinsanity

eternallove4bag said:


> @purseinsanity here you go… btw love your profile name
> View attachment 5310736


Aww thank you!  It should now be purseshoesjewelryinsanity, LOL!
Love, love, love!  Thank you for the picture!!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> @purseinsanity here you go… btw love your profile name
> View attachment 5310736


wow, thanks for sharing and enabling (my eyes and mind cannot move away from the BTF frivole. absolutely gorgeous.  Dilemma, if you wear it on your left hand, what about the engagement/wedding rings?


----------



## eternallove4bag

purseinsanity said:


> Aww thank you!  It should now be purseshoesjewelryinsanity, LOL!
> Love, love, love!  Thank you for the picture!!


Thank you Haha it’s the same for me! I chose el4bz, short for eternallove4bags but now it’s more of a reflection of eternallove4blings thankfully ‘b’ can stand for both bags and blings as I vacillate between my love for BOTH


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> wow, thanks for sharing and enabling (my eyes and mind cannot move away from the BTF frivole. absolutely gorgeous.  Dilemma, if you wear it on your left hand, what about the engagement/wedding rings?


Thank you so much! There is something about the pave Frivole rings…it’s truly a work of art.
I definitely wear my engagement ring on my left hand and one other ring on my right hand but for pics, I switch


----------



## purseinsanity

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you Haha it’s the same for me! I chose *el4bz*, short for eternallove4bags but now it’s more of a reflection of eternallove4blings thankfully ‘b’ can stand for both bags and blings as I vacillate between my love for BOTH


Is that your Instagram handle?  Off to request you now...


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! There is something about the pave Frivole rings…it’s truly a work of art.
> I definitely wear my engagement ring on my left hand and one other ring on my right hand but for pics, I switch


I need to dump my watch so I can wear more bracelets.   

I always love seeing your stack. When it comes to bangles, I’m not a stacker (it doesn’t feel right to jingle at work).  I do love bold looks though, so I might have to cave and risk a tiny jingle.


----------



## Julie_de

eternallove4bag said:


> @purseinsanity here you go… btw love your profile name



RG and all your jewerly so amazing on you.
I tried VA pendant in RG and it was a very copper color on me  At least around my neck. Put on my hand (like ring ) it was much better.


----------



## DS2006

This is probably old news on this forum, but my sister mentioned that she watched a movie last night that took place in Paris and one of the main characters is wearing a 20 motif for much of the movie. The name is "Madame" (Amazon Prime).  She said the movie wasn't great, but she thought of me when she saw the necklace!!! Makes me want a 20!  Anyway, for others like me who have never heard of this movie, you can see her wearing a 20 in the trailer. I might watch it just to see if she wears other pieces.


----------



## Happyish

DS2006 said:


> This is probably old news on this forum, but my sister mentioned that she watched a movie last night that took place in Paris and one of the main characters is wearing a 20 motif for much of the movie. The name is "Madame".  She said the movie wasn't great, but she thought of me when she saw the necklace!!! Makes me want a 20!  Anyway, for others like me who have never heard of this movie, you can see her wearing a 20 in the trailer. I might watch it just to see if she wears other pieces.



The movie looks cute! Thanks for sharing. And just think--if you buy a 20-motif you can be the star of your own movie. But you  are anyway . . .


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> This is probably old news on this forum, but my sister mentioned that she watched a movie last night that took place in Paris and one of the main characters is wearing a 20 motif for much of the movie. The name is "Madame" (Amazon Prime).  She said the movie wasn't great, but she thought of me when she saw the necklace!!! Makes me want a 20!  Anyway, for others like me who have never heard of this movie, you can see her wearing a 20 in the trailer. I might watch it just to see if she wears other pieces.



I agree with your sister!  You need a WG MOP 20!      
A 20 goes with everything as you can see in the trailer.  I think I will watch this movie too.  I love movies based in Paris.  

A really great movie with super bling is Crazy Rich Asians.  It's about a bunch of "crazy rich" (e.g. uber wealthy) Asians.  I didn't want to watch it at first as it looked like a shallow movie, but I heard the jewelry in the movie is amazing.  It is!  Yes, at times, the movie is a bit shallow, but I loved it!  I watched it twice just to soak in all the bling.     The wedding scene is surreal, so beautiful.  I highly recommend this movie.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I agree with your sister!  You need a WG MOP 20!
> A 20 goes with everything as you can see in the trailer.  I think I will watch this movie too.  I love movies based in Paris.
> 
> A really great movie with super bling is Crazy Rich Asians.  It's about a bunch of "crazy rich" (e.g. uber wealthy) Asians.  I didn't want to watch it at first as it looked like a shallow movie, but I heard the jewelry in the movie is amazing.  It is!  Yes, at times, the movie is a bit shallow, but I loved it!  I watched it twice just to soak in all the bling.     The wedding scene is surreal, so beautiful.  I highly recommend this movie.



I loved "Crazy Rich Asians"!!! It's nice to have a happy story to escape some of the reality of this present time! But I don't think this movie above is very good according to my sister , but for those of us who like Paris scenery and the potential to see some VCA, I suppose it's worth 90 minutes!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I agree with your sister!  You need a WG MOP 20!
> A 20 goes with everything as you can see in the trailer.  I think I will watch this movie too.  I love movies based in Paris.
> 
> A really great movie with super bling is Crazy Rich Asians.  It's about a bunch of "crazy rich" (e.g. uber wealthy) Asians.  I didn't want to watch it at first as it looked like a shallow movie, but I heard the jewelry in the movie is amazing.  It is!  Yes, at times, the movie is a bit shallow, but I loved it!  I watched it twice just to soak in all the bling.     The wedding scene is surreal, so beautiful.  I highly recommend this movie.


Do you know what is better than that movie? Just walking around HK on a regular day. You will see every possible design item in real life action.


----------



## purseinsanity

DS2006 said:


> This is probably old news on this forum, but my sister mentioned that she watched a movie last night that took place in Paris and one of the main characters is wearing a 20 motif for much of the movie. The name is "Madame" (Amazon Prime).  She said the movie wasn't great, but she thought of me when she saw the necklace!!! Makes me want a 20!  Anyway, for others like me who have never heard of this movie, you can see her wearing a 20 in the trailer. I might watch it just to see if she wears other pieces.



With that length, it almost looks like a 20 with a 5!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Do you know what is better than that movie? Just walking around HK on a regular day. You will see every possible design item in real life action.


I can only imagine.  Every now and then, there will be an article about a jewelry event/auction/exhibition in HK. These events are over the top of course, the venue, the decorations, the food, the glamourous clothes.  Then, in the photos, you see the bling these ladies wear, and wow, such amazing pieces!  It would put Elizabeth Taylor to shame.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! There is something about the pave Frivole rings…it’s truly a work of art.
> I definitely wear my engagement ring on my left hand and one other ring on my right hand but for pics, I switch


Totally agree that Frivole Pave is work of art.  Amazing. for photos only, that makes total sense now.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Hummingbird pin with BA


----------



## Opaldreamz888

DS2006 said:


> This is probably old news on this forum, but my sister mentioned that she watched a movie last night that took place in Paris and one of the main characters is wearing a 20 motif for much of the movie. The name is "Madame" (Amazon Prime).  She said the movie wasn't great, but she thought of me when she saw the necklace!!! Makes me want a 20!  Anyway, for others like me who have never heard of this movie, you can see her wearing a 20 in the trailer. I might watch it just to see if she wears other pieces.



I like that shes wearing it the whole time!


----------



## glamourbag

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Hummingbird pin with BA


OH WOW!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

purseinsanity said:


> Is that your Instagram handle?  Off to request you now...


Yes


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I need to dump my watch so I can wear more bracelets.
> 
> I always love seeing your stack. When it comes to bangles, I’m not a stacker (it doesn’t feel right to jingle at work).  I do love bold looks though, so I might have to cave and risk a tiny jingle.


Thank you so much! I absolutely hear you! At work, I am not fond of too much jingle myself so mostly I wear my watch on my right wrist and then max 1-2 bracelets on the other wrist. The days I have high profile meetings, I even skip on the bracelets and just wear my watch and my e-ring. Looks more professional and subtle imo.
I have to admit though my love for stacking is embedded in my culture. I grew up with my mom, aunts, grandmoms stacking dozens of bangles on each wrists and that jingle to me is so comforting and still is music to my ears. That’s why I am comfortable stacking bracelets because I have grown up seeing that. But, for work, I avoid doing it. The love is there for stacking, but the practicality of doing so at work, not so much


----------



## eternallove4bag

Julie_de said:


> RG and all your jewerly so amazing on you.
> I tried VA pendant in RG and it was a very copper color on me  At least around my neck. Put on my hand (like ring ) it was much better.


Thank you so much! With RG I found my perfect balance. Both YG and WG ( I have jewelry pieces in both) appear a little too stark on my skin tone but RG provides that subtle glow which I absolutely love. Again, no right or wrong choices in terms of metals. We just have to choose the one that we love and that suits us the best


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Totally agree that Frivole Pave is work of art.  Amazing. for photos only, that makes total sense now.


Hehe the things we do for pics


----------



## BigAkoya

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Hummingbird pin with BA


Looks nice!  The hummingbird is so pretty, great choice.  Love your blue agate too!  
This reminds me... I thought VCA was going to do more animal clips, especially to build out the Chinese horoscope.  I have not seen any new animal clips recently, and certainly no new WG clips... just a lonely panda in WG.    

Maybe for Chinese New Year, VCA will launch some new animal clips in Asia as part of the festivities.   
I googled the Chinese zodiac animals, and I vote for a rabbit in WG!   Here would be my dream rabbit...  
- WG metal to frame the little guy
- White MOP for his fuzzy body
- Pink rhodonite for his cute pink ears
- Two little pink sapphires for the eyes!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! With RG I found my perfect balance. Both YG and WG ( I have jewelry pieces in both) appear a little too stark on my skin tone but RG provides that subtle glow which I absolutely love. Again, no right or wrong choices in terms of metals. We just have to choose the one that we love and that suits us the best



Interesting you and @Julie_de mentioned RG and YG. I have the same issue, RG kind of blend in with my skin tone, if I wear earrings or necklace, they don’t look  flattering around my face. On my hand or finger, I like both RG and YG.  Hence, all my VCA and most of other brand jewelry are YG, only a couple of pieces RG from Tiffany. 

with that being said, I would love to hear youand anyone’s opinions here:

I have been eyeing/wanting for the GMOP and Pave alternating bracelet, but they only offer RG and I don’t want to pay30% extra for SO YG. So will you pair this bracelet with other YG pieces and how? (E.g. YG MOP necklace or earring, love bracelet).
Thank you very much!


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> Looks nice!  The hummingbird is so pretty, great choice.  Love your blue agate too!
> This reminds me... I thought VCA was going to do more animal clips, especially to build out the Chinese horoscope.  I have not seen any new animal clips recently, and certainly no new WG clips... just a lonely panda in WG.
> 
> Maybe for Chinese New Year, VCA will launch some new animal clips in Asia as part of the festivities.
> I googled the Chinese zodiac animals, and I vote for a rabbit in WG!   Here would be my dream rabbit...
> - WG metal to frame the little guy
> - White MOP for his fuzzy body
> - Pink rhodonite for his cute pink ears
> - Two little pink sapphires for the eyes!
> 
> View attachment 5312413


You have a lovely design. I love MOP and pink sapphire very much myself, would love to get a YG if and if VCA does release something like this! Keep our hopes ups


----------



## rosebean

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Hummingbird pin with BA


Very beautiful!!!


----------



## rosebean

DS2006 said:


> I loved "Crazy Rich Asians"!!! It's nice to have a happy story to escape some of the reality of this present time! But I don't think this movie above is very good according to my sister , but for those of us who like Paris scenery and the potential to see some VCA, I suppose it's worth 90 minutes!


Thank you sharing. Now you mentioned, I think I have to watch this movie again, maybe my 5th time  to pay special attend on the blings. BTW,I love the jade ring. Stunning.


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> Thank you sharing. Now you mentioned, I think I have to watch this movie again, maybe my 5th time  to pay special attend on the blings. BTW,I love the jade ring. Stunning.


If you want the movie again... for VCA pieces that I saw... 
At the beginning of the movie, Eleanor is wearing a Liane necklace.  @880 this reminded me of you.. check out Eleanor's Liane.  I recall it's the Bible study scene.  
At the end of the movie, the mahjong scene, Eleanor is wearing the Lotus ring.  The Lotus ring she is wearing appears to be the old version of the ring, so my guess is it was probably from Michelle Yeoh's personal collection (like the emerald ring which was hers).  

The piece I love the most are Astrid's earrings (Astrid is also my favorite character!).  
The earrings are pearl drops with Burmese rubies and emeralds by Mouawad.  They are exquisite to me.    

Now you make me want to watch the movie again too!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

glamourbag said:


> OH WOW!!!!


Thank you @glamourbag!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

BigAkoya said:


> Looks nice!  The hummingbird is so pretty, great choice.  Love your blue agate too!
> This reminds me... I thought VCA was going to do more animal clips, especially to build out the Chinese horoscope.  I have not seen any new animal clips recently, and certainly no new WG clips... just a lonely panda in WG.
> 
> Maybe for Chinese New Year, VCA will launch some new animal clips in Asia as part of the festivities.
> I googled the Chinese zodiac animals, and I vote for a rabbit in WG!   Here would be my dream rabbit...
> - WG metal to frame the little guy
> - White MOP for his fuzzy body
> - Pink rhodonite for his cute pink ears
> - Two little pink sapphires for the eyes!
> 
> View attachment 5312413


Thank would be too spectacularly adorable @BigAkoya!! I would buy him in a heartbeat now i cant stop thinking about himyes, i noticed they have horse, pig and turtle, on the website, all more expensive than the other pins too, makes me wonder why though.. the materials look the same as the the others, esp, mop, onyx and carnelian, i think the malachite for the turtle might be more so that makes more sense.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Interesting you and @Julie_de mentioned RG and YG. I have the same issue, RG kind of blend in with my skin tone, if I wear earrings or necklace, they don’t look  flattering around my face. On my hand or finger, I like both RG and YG.  Hence, all my VCA and most of other brand jewelry are YG, only a couple of pieces RG from Tiffany.
> 
> with that being said, I would love to hear youand anyone’s opinions here:
> 
> I have been eyeing/wanting for the GMOP and Pave alternating bracelet, but they only offer RG and I don’t want to pay30% extra for SO YG. So will you pair this bracelet with other YG pieces and how? (E.g. YG MOP necklace or earring, love bracelet).
> Thank you very much!


I love WG and RG together or WG and YG together but not a fan of RG and YG close to each other. I do wear my malachite magic earrings and pendant on YG with my RG bracelets and rings but I feel they are so far from each other that I can combine RG with YG.
Having said that, here’s some good news for you. Someone I know recently placed a SO for GMOP pave 5 motif in YG and Paris quoted the same price as that of the bracelet in RG, which is currently available. Isn’t that awesome? So, looks like no 30% markup there.

Or, if you decided to get the RG GMOP pave 5 motif, I would wear it solo and not stack it with YG bracelets. That bracelet looks so stunning worn alone!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Looks nice!  The hummingbird is so pretty, great choice.  Love your blue agate too!
> This reminds me... I thought VCA was going to do more animal clips, especially to build out the Chinese horoscope.  I have not seen any new animal clips recently, and certainly no new WG clips... just a lonely panda in WG.
> 
> Maybe for Chinese New Year, VCA will launch some new animal clips in Asia as part of the festivities.
> I googled the Chinese zodiac animals, and I vote for a rabbit in WG!   Here would be my dream rabbit...
> - WG metal to frame the little guy
> - White MOP for his fuzzy body
> - Pink rhodonite for his cute pink ears
> - Two little pink sapphires for the eyes!
> 
> View attachment 5312413


VCA does a Zodiac collection for Chinese New Year. It's part of the Lucky Animal collection. However, I believe it is special order only.


----------



## sammix3

Wearing my new set


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> VCA does a Zodiac collection for Chinese New Year. It's part of the Lucky Animal collection. However, I believe it is special order only.


Thanks... I saw those from last year.  I guess they are still the same ones.  Where's the WG Rabbit?      
I really love the monkey, he's so cute!  Did you get any new ones?  You have so much YG any of them would match your pieces!   I just have the one WG panda clip.


----------



## BigAkoya

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new set
> View attachment 5312616
> View attachment 5312618
> View attachment 5312619


Frivole is my favorite VCA collection.  Your Frivole set is beautiful!  You look so sparkly and gorgeous!
The earrings fit perfectly on your ear!  

Congratulations on your new stunning pieces!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> I love WG and RG together or WG and YG together but not a fan of RG and YG close to each other. I do wear my malachite magic earrings and pendant on YG with my RG bracelets and rings but I feel they are so far from each other that I can combine RG with YG.
> Having said that, here’s some good news for you. Someone I know recently placed a SO for GMOP pave 5 motif in YG and Paris quoted the same price as that of the bracelet in RG, which is currently available. Isn’t that awesome? So, looks like no 30% markup there.
> 
> Or, if you decided to get the RG GMOP pave 5 motif, I would wear it solo and not stack it with YG bracelets. That bracelet looks so stunning worn alone!


Thank you so much for your good advice and awesome news. Your rules of stacking and mixing RG and YG between bracelet and earrings/necklace make total sense to me. I will check with my SA on the YG GMOP pave bracelet. Wish me good luck!


----------



## sammix3

BigAkoya said:


> Frivole is my favorite VCA collection.  Your Frivole set is beautiful!  You look so sparkly and gorgeous!
> The earrings fit perfectly on your ear!
> 
> Congratulations on your new stunning pieces!


Thank you!


----------



## rosebean

Thanks for sharing again, I forgot about how Astrid buying the 1 million pear earrings without a blink and then put them above the shelves to hide them. 
by the way again, after watching the movie, I have listened to all the series books of crazy Asian, if you are listening audio books, they are very entertaining.


----------



## rosebean

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new set
> View attachment 5312616
> View attachment 5312618
> View attachment 5312619


So lovely!


----------



## DS2006

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new set
> View attachment 5312616
> View attachment 5312618
> View attachment 5312619



These are just gorgeous and look perfect with your pink sweater! I love the pink sapphire center!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Looks nice!  The hummingbird is so pretty, great choice.  Love your blue agate too!
> This reminds me... I thought VCA was going to do more animal clips, especially to build out the Chinese horoscope.  I have not seen any new animal clips recently, and certainly no new WG clips... just a lonely panda in WG.
> 
> Maybe for Chinese New Year, VCA will launch some new animal clips in Asia as part of the festivities.
> I googled the Chinese zodiac animals, and I vote for a rabbit in WG!   Here would be my dream rabbit...
> - WG metal to frame the little guy
> - White MOP for his fuzzy body
> - Pink rhodonite for his cute pink ears
> - Two little pink sapphires for the eyes!
> 
> View attachment 5312413


My understanding is that all the animals as part of the lunar calendar were produced. Not many were in white gold but the market would mostly be yg with red stones as much as possible. Vca does make a lot of pins so maybe you will see one you love in future. You could try to SO one - see if they let you pick material and metal. 
I thought about getting the current rabbit pin but don’t like the new wood ones. We have 2 family rabbits - my fur babies.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> I love WG and RG together or WG and YG together but not a fan of RG and YG close to each other. I do wear my malachite magic earrings and pendant on YG with my RG bracelets and rings but I feel they are so far from each other that I can combine RG with YG.
> Having said that, here’s some good news for you. Someone I know recently placed a SO for GMOP pave 5 motif in YG and Paris quoted the same price as that of the bracelet in RG, which is currently available. Isn’t that awesome? So, looks like no 30% markup there.
> 
> Or, if you decided to get the RG GMOP pave 5 motif, I would wear it solo and not stack it with YG bracelets. That bracelet looks so stunning worn alone!


I heard recently from my SA that there may be no mark up on diamond pave pieces that are already made. Wasn’t sure if that includes all pieces with pave and stones but sounds like it might from your friend’s experience.  I am in process of placing an order.


----------



## lynne_ross

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my new set
> View attachment 5312616
> View attachment 5312618
> View attachment 5312619


So pretty and perfect with your outfit.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> My understanding is that all the animals as part of the lunar calendar were produced. Not many were in white gold but the market would mostly be yg with red stones as much as possible. Vca does make a lot of pins so maybe you will see one you love in future. You could try to SO one - see if they let you pick material and metal.
> I thought about getting the current rabbit pin but don’t like the new wood ones. We have 2 family rabbits - my fur babies.


Thanks for that info.  I love rabbits too (hint hint... would love to see your fur babies!) 

Speaking of pins, I think I need to purchase a plain VCA chain.  I sometimes want to hang my panda just as a pendant on a plain chain.  I have other chains I could use, but it's not a matchy matchy VCA chain.     
You just reminded me to ask my SA about VCA chain options.  I hope the links are similar to the Alhambra links.  I've never even thought to order a chain from VCA until now.  I hope they sell one that is 32" or 34".  Worse case, I could buy a Magic chain, but I think they are about 36".


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Thank you so much for your good advice and awesome news. Your rules of stacking and mixing RG and YG between bracelet and earrings/necklace make total sense to me. I will check with my SA on the YG GMOP pave bracelet. Wish me good luck!


My absolute pleasure and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.. wishing you the very best of luck


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for that info.  I love rabbits too (hint hint... would love to see your fur babies!)
> 
> Speaking of pins, I think I need to purchase a plain VCA chain.  I sometimes want to hang my panda just as a pendant on a plain chain.  I have other chains I could use, but it's not a matchy matchy VCA chain.
> You just reminded me to ask my SA about VCA chain options.  I hope the links are similar to the Alhambra links.  I've never even thought to order a chain from VCA until now.  I hope they sell one that is 32" or 34".  Worse case, I could buy a Magic chain, but I think they are about 36".


I believe they sell a number of chains but not sure about wg. I am sure your SA can accommodate.
Here are my fur babies  they are glued together about 75% of the time and very tolerant with my kids.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I believe they sell a number of chains but not sure about wg. I am sure your SA can accommodate.
> Here are my fur babies  they are glued together about 75% of the time and very tolerant with my kids.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312997


They are super cute!      
I love how they are so close to each other.  I didn't think rabbits could be so close like that!  
It's also cute how in both your photos the rabbits are always on the same side of each other.  
Let's see, their names...  I'm thinking Oreo and Butterscotch.   
They are so adorable!   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> They are super cute!
> I love how they are so close to each other.  I didn't think rabbits could be so close like that!
> It's also cute how in both your photos the rabbits are always on the same side of each other.
> Let's see, their names...  I'm thinking Oreo and Butterscotch.
> They are so adorable!   Thanks for sharing!


Hahahaha your guess of names are spot on!! We got the black one first and I narrowed down the names for my kids and the choices I gave them were Oreo and Onyx. They went with Onyx cause their prior school had an award system based on stones and Onyx was the highest that only a handful of kids got (mom brag - they both won it).  We got the second one a few weeks later since rabbits are social animals and like to be part of a group. We kept with the name theme and so she is Opal. If VCA ever makes an Opal and Onyx line I am in trouble.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Hahahaha your guess of names are spot on!! We got the black one first and I narrowed down the names for my kids and the choices I gave them were Oreo and Onyx. They went with Onyx cause their prior school had an award system based on stones and Onyx was the highest that only a handful of kids got (mom brag - they both won it).  We got the second one a few weeks later since rabbits are social animals and like to be part of a group. We kept with the name theme and so she is Opal. If VCA ever makes an Opal and Onyx line I am in trouble.


That is so cute!!!  
And congrats to you super smart kids for getting oynx level!
I am sure the smartness runs in the genes, on the mother's side, no doubt.


----------



## purseinsanity

Posted these in a Cartier thread, but figured it could go here too:


----------



## lolakitten

lynne_ross said:


> I believe they sell a number of chains but not sure about wg. I am sure your SA can accommodate.
> Here are my fur babies  they are glued together about 75% of the time and very tolerant with my kids.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312997


Omg so cute


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> I heard recently from my SA that there may be no mark up on diamond pave pieces that are already made. Wasn’t sure if that includes all pieces with pave and stones but sounds like it might from your friend’s experience.  I am in process of placing an order.


That would be amazing if that’s true for all pave pieces because I placed my SOs for two pave pieces and I am waiting for news from Paris with trepidation! Congrats on placing yours!


----------



## eternallove4bag

purseinsanity said:


> Posted these in a Cartier thread, but figured it could go here too:


I am drooling over these stunning pieces!


----------



## chinamom

lynne_ross said:


> I believe they sell a number of chains but not sure about wg. I am sure your SA can accommodate.
> Here are my fur babies  they are glued together about 75% of the time and very tolerant with my kids.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312997


Oh, they’re adorable!!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Happyish said:


> VCA does a Zodiac collection for Chinese New Year. It's part of the Lucky Animal collection. However, I believe it is special order only.


@Happyish They are so
Cute, some of them
Are on the website, tho i saw only the horse and the pig. They were more expensive than the other animal pins too.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> My absolute pleasure and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.. wishing you the very best of luck


thank you so very much!


----------



## A bottle of Red

purseinsanity said:


> Posted these in a Cartier thread, but figured it could go here too:


Your panther bracelet- wow!


----------



## purseinsanity

eternallove4bag said:


> I am drooling over these stunning pieces!





A bottle of Red said:


> Your panther bracelet- wow!


Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

lynne_ross said:


> I heard recently from my SA that there may be no mark up on diamond pave pieces that are already made. Wasn’t sure if that includes all pieces with pave and stones but sounds like it might from your friend’s experience.  I am in process of placing an order.


I was told that as well.  I was thinking of doing an SO for the 3 motif diamond earrings in RG, but since they're already produced for Dubai, I was told no mark up!


----------



## A bottle of Red

purseinsanity said:


> I was told that as well.  I was thinking of doing an SO for the 3 motif diamond earrings in RG, but since they're already produced for Dubai, I was told no mark up!


Oh wow those sound incredible!


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> I was told that as well.  I was thinking of doing an SO for the 3 motif diamond earrings in RG, but since they're already produced for Dubai, I was told no mark up!


Uggggh I am simultaneously thrilled and miserable that I know this. WANNNNNT.


----------



## purseinsanity

Notorious Pink said:


> Uggggh I am simultaneously thrilled and miserable that I know this. WANNNNNT.


OMG those would so be YOU!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I believe they sell a number of chains but not sure about wg. I am sure your SA can accommodate.
> Here are my fur babies  they are glued together about 75% of the time and very tolerant with my kids.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312997


I know this is OT, but I can't help but comment again... (and then I'll zip it, promise).  

My face is stuck with an ear to ear smile looking at these photos!
Oreo and Butterscotch (officially known as Oynx and Opal) are just too cute!


----------



## marbella8

Happyish said:


> Absolutely. It would be far more elegant if sized correctly.



OMG- those square bracelets, what are they? I love them!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I know this is OT, but I can't help but comment again... (and then I'll zip it, promise).
> 
> My face is stuck with an ear to ear smile looking at these photos!
> Oreo and Butterscotch (officially known as Oynx and Opal) are just too cute!


Haha! They won 2nd prize for best pet in class other day….I think their hats may have had something to do with it


----------



## nicole0612

marbella8 said:


> OMG- those square bracelets, what are they? I love them!


Try searching for deco line bracelet, it was a common style for that period (or of course one could be made designed now in that style).


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! They won 2nd prize for best pet in class other day….I think their hats may have had something to do with it


THE CUTEST! Oh my goodness this is priceless!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! They won 2nd prize for best pet in class other day….I think their hats may have had something to do with it


Priceless! Can’t get more adorable than this and the hat is just too cute!


----------



## lisaroberts

rosebean said:


> So lovely!


Stunning!!!!


----------



## marbella8

nicole0612 said:


> Try searching for deco line bracelet, it was a common style for that period (or of course one could be made designed now in that style).



Thanks beautiful!


----------



## EpiFanatic

purseinsanity said:


> Posted these in a Cartier thread, but figured it could go here too:


Iced OUT!!!  Eye popping!    Amazing!  The vca five motif is the perfect companion to those bracelets. Hope you have some security before you leave the house.


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> OMG those would so be YOU!


I know  where is the money-flying-away emoji when I need it…..


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! They won 2nd prize for best pet in class other day….I think their hats may have had something to do with it


Soooooo adorable. even better with the cute little hat!


----------



## nicole0612

marbella8 said:


> Thanks beautiful!


Glad to help!


----------



## purseinsanity

EpiFanatic said:


> Iced OUT!!!  Eye popping!    Amazing!  The vca five motif is the perfect companion to those bracelets. Hope you have some security before you leave the house.


Thank you!


----------



## missie1

rosebean said:


> Interesting you and @Julie_de mentioned RG and YG. I have the same issue, RG kind of blend in with my skin tone, if I wear earrings or necklace, they don’t look  flattering around my face. On my hand or finger, I like both RG and YG.  Hence, all my VCA and most of other brand jewelry are YG, only a couple of pieces RG from Tiffany.
> 
> with that being said, I would love to hear youand anyone’s opinions here:
> 
> I have been eyeing/wanting for the GMOP and Pave alternating bracelet, but they only offer RG and I don’t want to pay30% extra for SO YG. So will you pair this bracelet with other YG pieces and how? (E.g. YG MOP necklace or earring, love bracelet).
> Thank you very much!


I have pic my sissy took in boutique with GMOP pave rg mixed with two yg 5 motifs when I was considering the bracelet.  Here is the pic for you


----------



## Suzie

purseinsanity said:


> Posted these in a Cartier thread, but figured it could go here too:


OMG, what stunning eye candy.


----------



## purseinsanity

Suzie said:


> OMG, what stunning eye candy.


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> I believe they sell a number of chains but not sure about wg. I am sure your SA can accommodate.
> Here are my fur babies  they are glued together about 75% of the time and very tolerant with my kids.


OMG they are sooooooo CUTE!


----------



## rosebean

missie1 said:


> I have pic my sissy took in boutique with GMOP pave rg mixed with two yg 5 motifs when I was considering the bracelet.  Here is the pic for you


thank you so much for sharing.  I have to say the two YG look amazing together, and GMOP very beautiful by itself. not sure the 3 together. 
Did you end up buying the YG, and wear with your RG GMOP together?


----------



## jp824

I just realized that my uniform in the winter consists of Uniqlo heat tech turtleneck and VCA necklace.  My teen daughter says she’ll start hiding my heat techs so I have no choice but to wear the rest of my closet…


----------



## missie1

rosebean said:


> thank you so much for sharing.  I have to say the two YG look amazing together, and GMOP very beautiful by itself. not sure the 3 together.
> Did you end up buying the YG, and wear with your RG GMOP together?


No I bought all gmop pave rg and I had onyx,mop &gmop  5 motifs made in rg.


----------



## glamourbag

jp824 said:


> I just realized that my uniform in the winter consists of Uniqlo heat tech turtleneck and VCA necklace.  My teen daughter says she’ll start hiding my heat techs so I have no choice but to wear the rest of my closet…
> 
> View attachment 5314744
> View attachment 5314745
> View attachment 5314748


Outfit #2 is so lovely with the houndstooth (such a fan here when its done well)! Its the perfect reason for a turtleneck!!!! Is your 20 motif rock crystal?.


----------



## jp824

glamourbag said:


> Outfit #2 is so lovely with the houndstooth (such a fan here when its done well)! Its the perfect reason for a turtleneck!!!! Is your 20 motif rock crystal?.


Thank you so much! And yes, the 20 motif is rock crystal.


----------



## hopiko

purseinsanity said:


> Posted these in a Cartier thread, but figured it could go here too:


Wow!  Just WOWOWOWOOW!!  These are spectacular!!  You wear them to perfection  Thanks for sharing...ENJOY!


----------



## missie1

purseinsanity said:


> Posted these in a Cartier thread, but figured it could go here too:


Wow I can’t believe I missed this. So beautiful.


----------



## purseinsanity

hopiko said:


> Wow!  Just WOWOWOWOOW!!  These are spectacular!!  You wear them to perfection  Thanks for sharing...ENJOY!





missie1 said:


> Wow I can’t believe I missed this. So beautiful.


Thank you both!


----------



## rosebean

missie1 said:


> No I bought all gmop pave rg and I had onyx,mop &gmop  5 motifs made in rg.


Wow, I am imagining those two, both are very beautiful. Would love to see them on your wrist.


----------



## missie1

rosebean said:


> Wow, I am imagining those two, both are very beautiful. Would love to see them on your wrist.


----------



## rosebean

*Attachments*




209D85D7-D7AE-44EC-9C87-CCDB66361A0E.jpeg
203.4 KBViews: 0



0CAF0EEB-BBE9-414A-BD8B-5D11D301856D.jpeg
229.2 KBViews: 0

What a beautiful stack, so stunning!  thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## BigAkoya

purseinsanity said:


> Posted these in a Cartier thread, but figured it could go here too:


I love your Panthere!  So gorgeous.  Your pieces are beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

BigAkoya said:


> I love your Panthere!  So gorgeous.  Your pieces are beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! They won 2nd prize for best pet in class other day….I think their hats may have had something to do with it



Last night, when I was browsing through the forum before going to sleep, my heart just melted seeing your 2 cute bunnies! They have the sweetest faces and patterns!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Guilloche pendant, Guilloche ring and Frivole earrings. Got the ring and earrings today  Couldn’t resist snapping a pic of the WG MOP ring even though I think it is too difficult to maintain because can’t get it wet with soap and water


----------



## MauMax

Today I'm wearing my little vintage butterfly from VCA.


----------



## ladymarshmallow

Wow amazing! Is your perlee bracelet yellow gold or rose gold?


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Guilloche pendant, Guilloche ring and Frivole earrings. Got the ring and earrings today  Couldn’t resist snapping a pic of the WG MOP ring even though I think it is too difficult to maintain because can’t get it wet with soap and water
> 
> View attachment 5316865
> View attachment 5316866
> View attachment 5316867
> View attachment 5316868


Congratulations on your new beauties!  Wear them in good health.


----------



## A bottle of Red

SmokieDragon said:


> Guilloche pendant, Guilloche ring and Frivole earrings. Got the ring and earrings today  Couldn’t resist snapping a pic of the WG MOP ring even though I think it is too difficult to maintain because can’t get it wet with soap and water
> 
> View attachment 5316865
> View attachment 5316866
> View attachment 5316867
> View attachment 5316868


The pieces you got look fantastic on you!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sharing my #sotd. Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## jp824

Work outfit layering rock crystal and onyx


----------



## Chanbal

purseinsanity said:


> Posted these in a Cartier thread, but figured it could go here too:


Those are beautiful pieces @purseinsanity (I'm almost feeling sorry for a certain Hubby if your posts are being followed ). Congrats and enjoy them!


----------



## Chanbal

jp824 said:


> I just realized that my uniform in the winter consists of Uniqlo heat tech turtleneck and VCA necklace.  My teen daughter says she’ll start hiding my heat techs so I have no choice but to wear the rest of my closet…
> 
> View attachment 5314744
> View attachment 5314745
> View attachment 5314748


Love your winter uniform. Apart from the stunning VCA pieces, the skirt is very pretty. My uniform was for a long time sweatpants, Alice & Olivia blouses and VCA earrings. Fortunately, things seem to be improving now, or at least, I hope they are.


----------



## purseinsanity

Chanbal said:


> Those are beautiful pieces @purseinsanity (I'm almost feeling sorry for a certain Hubby if your posts are being followed ). Congrats and enjoy them!


Thank you!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

glamourbag said:


> Outfit #2 is so lovely with the houndstooth (such a fan here when its done well)! Its the perfect reason for a turtleneck!!!! Is your 20 motif rock crystal?.


It really is the perfect reason to collect turtlenecks. They style so well with the 20.


----------



## cjwls

Doubling up today! Playing with an extender from Yokdee Jewelry and liking it so far!


----------



## louissearch19

Prada Prince said:


> I’m not quite sure what even is this position…
> 
> View attachment 5296554


Hi! How do you like pairing the RG sweet Alhambra bracelet with the thin LOVE?  Does the LOVE or Alhambra bracelets scratch?  Does the Alhambra go under the love?  Do you the mixing metals?  Considering the sweet Alhambra with the thin YG love also! Thanks


----------



## Prada Prince

louissearch19 said:


> Hi! How do you like pairing the RG sweet Alhambra bracelet with the thin LOVE?  Does the LOVE or Alhambra bracelets scratch?  Does the Alhambra go under the love?  Do you the mixing metals?  Considering the sweet Alhambra with the thin YG love also! Thanks



I absolutely LOVE it! I think the proportions of the sweet Alhambra lends itself perfectly to the thin LOVE bracelet. I personally have no issues with mixing metals. My daily trifecta of bracelets are two RG (VCA and Tiffany) sandwiching the YG Cartier and I think it works well. 

Occasionally the Alhambra might slip under the LOVE but it’s rare, and they normally sit flush with each other.

I haven’t noticed any scratching but my LOVE was already patinated since I’ve had it for over 2 years now. I think the beauty of the hammered gold means that scratches don’t really show up on the VCA.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Prada Prince

My stack today picking up my new sapphire ring!


----------



## louissearch19

Prada Prince said:


> I absolutely LOVE it! I think the proportions of the sweet Alhambra lends itself perfectly to the thin LOVE bracelet. I personally have no issues with mixing metals. My daily trifecta of bracelets are two RG (VCA and Tiffany) sandwiching the YG Cartier and I think it works well.
> 
> Occasionally the Alhambra might slip under the LOVE but it’s rare, and they normally sit flush with each other.
> 
> I haven’t noticed any scratching but my LOVE was already patinated since I’ve had it for over 2 years now. I think the beauty of the hammered gold means that scratches don’t really show up on the VCA.
> 
> I hope that helps!


Thank you! Is the sweet Alhambra tighter fit or it can move around wrist a bit?  Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## Prada Prince

louissearch19 said:


> Thank you! Is the sweet Alhambra tighter fit or it can move around wrist a bit?  Thanks for sharing pics!


You’re welcome! Yes, it can move around the wrist.


----------



## RosiePenners

Prada Prince said:


> Today’s stack whilst out gemstone shopping with my friend today…
> View attachment 5298161
> View attachment 5298166


Where in London do you buy your gemstones? Looking for a reputable jeweller!


----------



## vinotastic

My vintage holiday pendant looking extra golden with rays of light.


----------



## Ylesiya

My little beauties today


----------



## winks

cjwls said:


> Doubling up today! Playing with an extender from Yokdee Jewelry and liking it so far!



do you mind sharing the link? would love to layer my necklaces


----------



## Prada Prince

RosiePenners said:


> Where in London do you buy your gemstones? Looking for a reputable jeweller!


I sent you a DM.


----------



## 8seventeen19

A really fun way to wear the Palmyre necklace! Also wearing the small Lotus earrings, Lotus btf, various Perlee pieces. From a gala I went to over the weekend.


----------



## TankerToad

Not an action shot per say
But my butterfly ring with my new Hermes spring cashmere jacket 
Not a perfect match but it works !


----------



## Happyish

8seventeen19 said:


> A really fun way to wear the Palmyre necklace! Also wearing the small Lotus earrings, Lotus btf, various Perlee pieces. From a gala I went to over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5319844
> View attachment 5319849


How very beautiful! How do you attach the necklace to your hair?


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> Not an action shot per say
> But my butterfly ring with my new Hermes spring cashmere jacket
> Not a perfect match but it works !


Your ring is gorgeous and goes great with your jacket!  You are enabling me to like the butterfly ring.     
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Not an action shot per say
> But my butterfly ring with my new Hermes spring cashmere jacket
> Not a perfect match but it works !


What a perfect combo!!!! They’re so complimentary.


----------



## 911snowball

One of things I most appreciate about my VCA is how the collections mix so beautifully. Fleurette, Alhambra and Perlee today. I am wearing just jeans and a sweater but wearing these pieces makes me so happy!


----------



## Prada Prince

Patiently waiting for my friend to pick out some makeup…


----------



## RosiePenners

Sweet Alhambra RG bracelet - I just had to have it. May wear it on my other wrist as I think it will get lost amongst the Loves. Do you think I should resize it? I think I’m happy with it as is but not 100% sure?


----------



## chiaoapple

911snowball said:


> One of things I most appreciate about my VCA is how the collections mix so beautifully. Fleurette, Alhambra and Perlee today. I am wearing just jeans and a sweater but wearing these pieces makes me so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321146


Love this casually elegant look!


----------



## chiaoapple

Onyx 10 motif worn using a simple chain bracelet as extender, perlee d’or in YG, RG, WG.


----------



## Happyish

Look what came home with me! 
Not sure what earrings to wear with this . . . 
I'm debating whether I want to add the matching bracelet or the earrings sometime in the future (preferably before they're discontinued). It would be one or the other, but not both. 
Opinions welcome.


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> Look what came home with me!
> Not sure what earrings to wear with this . . .
> I'm debating whether I want to add the matching bracelet or the earrings sometime in the future (preferably before they're discontinued). It would be one or the other, but not both.
> Opinions welcome.


Omg
That’s entirely too fabulous
Been thinking about that BdO exact necklace - feel like it would go with absolutely everything !!!!
Looks so chic on you


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> Look what came home with me!
> Not sure what earrings to wear with this . . .
> I'm debating whether I want to add the matching bracelet or the earrings sometime in the future (preferably before they're discontinued). It would be one or the other, but not both.
> Opinions welcome.


Is this collection being discontinued?


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> Omg
> That’s entirely too fabulous
> Been thinking about that exact necklace - feel like it would go with absolutely everything !!!!
> Looks so chic on you


Thank you! 
Yes, it seems like it's an easy one to wear--it goes with everything and looks like a stylized chrysanthemum but not another flower ...


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> Is this collection being discontinued?


Not that I know of. I made that remark because it's been my experience that the moment I decide on a VCA item, I find it's been discontinued. 

I originally looked into the Bouton d'or in the turquoise/lapis. I hesitated because I thought it might be difficult to wear. That's now gone -- at least in the pendant (and they won't make another), and frankly, it would not have been as versatile as this. 

Likewise other pieces in the collection are becoming increasingly scarce. So while timing may not be exactly right, I decided to go for this as it is a true centerpiece I can easily wear. Anything else--be it bracelet or earrings, are like the cherry on the cake. In other words, I would not buy either one, but for the pendant, but now that I have the pendant . . .

Unfortunately, I love sets--I don't want to debate what goes with what or wonder if the pairing looks weird.


----------



## 911snowball

Spectacular choice Happyish! I could not agree more that this piece offers incredible versatility.  I think I will go back now and look and enlarge you pic to enjoy every detail of this amazing necklace!


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> Not that I know of. I made that remark because it's been my experience that the moment I decide on a VCA item, I find it's been discontinued.
> 
> I originally looked into the Bouton d'or in the turquoise/lapis. I hesitated because I thought it might be difficult to wear. That's now gone -- at least in the pendant (and they won't make another), and frankly, it would not have been as versatile as this.
> 
> Likewise other pieces in the collection are becoming increasingly scarce. So while timing may not be exactly right, I decided to go for this as it is a true centerpiece I can easily wear. Anything else--be it bracelet or earrings, are like the cherry on the cake. In other words, I would not buy either one, but for the pendant, but now that I have the pendant . . .
> 
> Unfortunately, I love sets--I don't want to debate what goes with what or wonder if the pairing looks weird.


The blue version discontinued ? I looked at that set a few years ago and passed also because I was afraid it might be limiting - it reminded me of a sea creature (in the best possible way)
The red is lovely, too- but your choice feels so sophisticated and stylish.
Both bracelet & earrings to this are really nice on
I prefer sets, too!!
Agree - then one doesn’t have to agonize over what goes with what- (therefore no orphan jewelry pieces)


----------



## Happyish

911snowball said:


> Spectacular choice Happyish! I could not agree more that this piece offers incredible versatility.  I think I will go back now and look and enlarge you pic to enjoy every detail of this amazing necklace!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> The blue version discontinued ? I looked at that set a few years ago and passed also because I was afraid it might be limiting - it reminded me of a sea creature (in the best possible way)
> The red is lovely, too- but your choice feels so sophisticated and stylish.
> Both bracelet & earrings to this are really nice on
> I prefer sets, too!!
> Agree - then one doesn’t have to agonize over what goes with what- (therefore no orphan jewelry pieces)
> 
> View attachment 5321718


As they explained it, the turquoise/lapis is not discontinued. In December there was one pendant necklace available in Asia but it sold . . . There were no others in the company, and they wouldn't make another.

I assume it has to do with the availability of the materials--the lapis and turquoise are difficult to source whereas the gold, onyx, MOP, chrysoprase and carnelian appearing in the other Bouton d'or pieces don't pose the same issues.

I believe the other pieces in the collection are available, but I don't know for how long. I was told there are no bracelets in my size in the US, but one could be ordered so it's available--I just have to wait.  I don't know about other pieces.

However, it seems that so many of these collections are available for a limited period and are then are phased out. For example, remember the Perlee hoops? Remember the perlee hoops with diamonds? All gone. The same too with the large Zodiac pendants. On the other hand, popular lines such as Alhambra, which is obviously a strong seller, remain active, whereas the more unique pieces seem to have a shorter lifespan.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happyish said:


> Look what came home with me!
> Not sure what earrings to wear with this . . .
> I'm debating whether I want to add the matching bracelet or the earrings sometime in the future (preferably before they're discontinued). It would be one or the other, but not both.
> Opinions welcome.


Opinion: Gorgeous. Gorgeous. Gorgeous.

I think simple diamond studs would be perfect. You want something that will work seamlessly. A matching bracelet…. That’s another story. If it were me, that’s where I’d out my $$$.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> Opinion: Gorgeous. Gorgeous. Gorgeous.
> 
> I think simple diamond studs would be perfect. You want something that will work seamlessly. A matching bracelet…. That’s another story. If it were me, that’s where I’d out my $$$.


That means so much coming from you. You have such wonderful taste. Thank you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I bought the Bouton D’Or Turquoise/Lapis pendant because I knew those materials were VERY limited. I did not believe I would ever acquire Alhambra versions. I loved the combo of both stones. I pair it with diamond studs and a Verdura Lapis/Turquoise Candy ring and its perfect for me.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> I bought the Bouton D’Or Turquoise/Lapis pendant because I knew those materials were VERY limited. I did not believe I would ever acquire Alhambra versions. I loved the combo of both stones. I pair it with diamond studs and a Verdura Lapis/Turquoise Candy ring and its perfect for me.


Yours is so gorgeous. It's what inspired me to look at this collection. 
This sounds like a perfect pairing.


----------



## chiaoapple

Happyish said:


> Look what came home with me!
> Not sure what earrings to wear with this . . .
> I'm debating whether I want to add the matching bracelet or the earrings sometime in the future (preferably before they're discontinued). It would be one or the other, but not both.
> Opinions welcome.


OMG! I am so obsessed with this style, looks fab on you!


----------



## cafecreme15

Happyish said:


> As they explained it, the turquoise/lapis is not discontinued. In December there was one pendant necklace available in Asia but it sold . . . There were no others in the company, and they wouldn't make another.
> 
> I assume it has to do with the availability of the materials--the lapis and turquoise are difficult to source whereas the gold, onyx, MOP, chrysoprase and carnelian appearing in the other Bouton d'or pieces don't pose the same issues.
> 
> I believe the other pieces in the collection are available, but I don't know for how long. I was told there are no bracelets in my size in the US, but one could be ordered so it's available--I just have to wait.  I don't know about other pieces.
> 
> However, it seems that so many of these collections are available for a limited period and are then are phased out. For example, remember the Perlee hoops? Remember the perlee hoops with diamonds? All gone. The same too with the large Zodiac pendants. On the other hand, popular lines such as Alhambra, which is obviously a strong seller, remain active, whereas the more unique pieces seem to have a shorter lifespan.


I’m still sad about the perlee hoops!


----------



## WingNut

chiaoapple said:


> Onyx 10 motif worn using a simple chain bracelet as extender, perlee d’or in YG, RG, WG.
> 
> View attachment 5321658


Everything is so lovely! Love how you stacked the Perlees with the Bulgari!


----------



## lolakitten

Happyish said:


> Look what came home with me!
> Not sure what earrings to wear with this . . .
> I'm debating whether I want to add the matching bracelet or the earrings sometime in the future (preferably before they're discontinued). It would be one or the other, but not both.
> Opinions welcome.


Wow  
I had no idea these were so big! What an amazing necklace!
I love your ring too


----------



## 8seventeen19

Happyish said:


> How very beautiful! How do you attach the necklace to your hair?


Thank you! I just used bobby pins! I was very careful to not bend the metal since this piece is so delicate.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Look what came home with me!
> Not sure what earrings to wear with this . . .
> I'm debating whether I want to add the matching bracelet or the earrings sometime in the future (preferably before they're discontinued). It would be one or the other, but not both.
> Opinions welcome.


I love this look on you!
For earrings, may I suggest the Perlee pave diamond earrings?
Perlée diamonds earrings Yellow gold, Diamond- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
I would then get the matching ring! It's so big and bold!      
Bouton d’or ring Rose gold, Diamond- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
For bracelets, I would wear your Clovers.

If you want to add some color and like the red theme...
You could do the Carnelian Couleurs earrings:
Perlée couleurs earrings Rose gold, Carnelian- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
And get the red carnelian ring:
Bouton d'or ring Rose gold, Carnelian, Diamond, Mother-of-pearl- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
It would be such a nice little pop of color.

Just some thoughts.  The necklace looks stunning on you! Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> Look what came home with me!
> Not sure what earrings to wear with this . . .
> I'm debating whether I want to add the matching bracelet or the earrings sometime in the future (preferably before they're discontinued). It would be one or the other, but not both.
> Opinions welcome.


That’s stunning! Many congrats on this beauty! I love how it looks on you.


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> That’s stunning! Many congrats on this beauty! I love how it looks on you.


Thank you!


----------



## Happyish

lolakitten said:


> Wow
> I had no idea these were so big! What an amazing necklace!
> I love your ring too


Thank you! 
The pendant is about 1 3/4" in diameter. It's a nice size and feels substantial. This is not a flimsy pendant.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I love this look on you!
> For earrings, may I suggest the Perlee pave diamond earrings?
> Perlée diamonds earrings Yellow gold, Diamond- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> I would then get the matching ring! It's so big and bold!
> Bouton d’or ring Rose gold, Diamond- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> For bracelets, I would wear your Clovers.
> 
> If you want to add some color and like the red theme...
> You could do the Carnelian Couleurs earrings:
> Perlée couleurs earrings Rose gold, Carnelian- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> And get the red carnelian ring:
> Bouton d'or ring Rose gold, Carnelian, Diamond, Mother-of-pearl- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> It would be such a nice little pop of color.
> 
> Just some thoughts.  The necklace looks stunning on you! Congratulations!


These are all great suggestions-thank you!


----------



## mesh123

chiaoapple said:


> Onyx 10 motif worn using a simple chain bracelet as extender, perlee d’or in YG, RG, WG.
> 
> View attachment 5321658


I love how you put everything together!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Happyish said:


> Look what came home with me!
> Not sure what earrings to wear with this . . .
> I'm debating whether I want to add the matching bracelet or the earrings sometime in the future (preferably before they're discontinued). It would be one or the other, but not both.
> Opinions welcome.


Omg! Love all ur jewelry! That cats eye sapphire ring matches perfectly. I think matching earrings would be nice.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Omg! Love all ur jewelry! That cats eye sapphire ring matches perfectly. I think matching earrings would be nice.





TankerToad said:


> Not an action shot per say
> But my butterfly ring with my new Hermes spring cashmere jacket
> Not a perfect match but it works !


Gorgeous combo!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Happyish said:


> As they explained it, the turquoise/lapis is not discontinued. In December there was one pendant necklace available in Asia but it sold . . . There were no others in the company, and they wouldn't make another.
> 
> I assume it has to do with the availability of the materials--the lapis and turquoise are difficult to source whereas the gold, onyx, MOP, chrysoprase and carnelian appearing in the other Bouton d'or pieces don't pose the same issues.
> 
> I believe the other pieces in the collection are available, but I don't know for how long. I was told there are no bracelets in my size in the US, but one could be ordered so it's available--I just have to wait.  I don't know about other pieces.
> 
> However, it seems that so many of these collections are available for a limited period and are then are phased out. For example, remember the Perlee hoops? Remember the perlee hoops with diamonds? All gone. The same too with the large Zodiac pendants. On the other hand, popular lines such as Alhambra, which is obviously a strong seller, remain active, whereas the more unique pieces seem to have a shorter lifespan.


Thats why you have to pull the trigger on the less mass designs, sorry if i sound too enabling. But if you like something its good to keep this in mind.


----------



## Rockysmom

Finally got my SO rose gold MOP back from sizing. This joins my other collection of SO rose gold bracelets


----------



## safari88

A pic in a sunny day


----------



## Happyish

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Thats why you have to pull the trigger on the less mass designs, sorry if i sound too enabling. But if you like something its good to keep this in mind.


There


etoupebirkin said:


> Opinion: Gorgeous. Gorgeous. Gorgeous.
> 
> I think simple diamond studs would be perfect. You want something that will work seamlessly. A matching bracelet…. That’s another story. If it were me, that’s where I’d out my $$$.


To my profound consternation or joy (take your pick) there is only one bracelet left in my size.
The slippery slope of VCA . . .


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> There
> 
> To my profound consternation or joy (take your pick) there is only one bracelet left in my size.
> The slippery slope of VCA . . .


Get a ring before it's gone!  Like my Hellebore ring... no more Hellebore in lapis.


----------



## BigAkoya

candeyige said:


> A pic in a sunny day
> View attachment 5323570


Beautiful!  Love WG MOP!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Get a ring before it's gone!  Like my Hellebore ring... no more Hellebore in lapis.


Did you get the Hellebore in lapis? Hope so--would love to see modeling pics . . .


----------



## sjunky13

Happyish said:


> Look what came home with me!
> Not sure what earrings to wear with this . . .
> I'm debating whether I want to add the matching bracelet or the earrings sometime in the future (preferably before they're discontinued). It would be one or the other, but not both.
> Opinions welcome.
> Pics do this no justice! I have seen this in person and it is gorgeous !  major congrats


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> There
> 
> To my profound consternation or joy (take your pick) there is only one bracelet left in my size.
> The slippery slope of VCA . . .


Just.One.Left.
Well……
And in your size ?
A dangerous situation.


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> Just.One.Left.
> Well……
> And in your size ?
> A dangerous situation.


You're telling me . . . 
I have a one word response: Oy!
And if I pass, I'll be kicking myself, which generates a two words response: Oy Vey!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Did you get the Hellebore in lapis? Hope so--would love to see modeling pics . . .


No, and I am so bummed!  I think I posted my saga somewhere, but I'll summarize it here.
I tried on one that VCA just made for a client. The ring was in Europe somewhere, but VCA allowed for it to be shipped to my SA so I could try it on to order the correct size.  I tried it on and loved it!  I think I said in my post, it's so big, it's so bold, it's so me!     
I ordered one in my size, 53.  Paid in full.  Two months later, VCA emails my SA and says they cannot commit to making it in lapis at this time.  They said MOP was okay.  "I don't want MOP, I want lapis, I'm going to have a temper tantrum."      

Anyway, no lapis, so they refunded me.  I am super bummed as I loved that ring.
Here is a photo of the ring I tried on that was made for a client.

So…. Strike while the iron is hot!  I would for sure get a second matching piece.  What a gorgeous set a ring would make!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> No, and I am so bummed!  I think I posted my saga somewhere, but I'll summarize it here.
> I tried on one that VCA just made for a client. The ring was in Europe somewhere, but VCA allowed for it to be shipped to my SA so I could try it on to order the correct size.  I tried it on and loved it!  I think I said in my post, it's so big, it's so bold, it's so me!
> I ordered one in my size, 53.  Paid in full.  Two months later, VCA emails my SA and says they cannot commit to making it in lapis at this time.  They said MOP was okay.  "I don't want MOP, I want lapis, I'm going to have a temper tantrum."
> 
> Anyway, no lapis, so they refunded me.  I am super bummed as I loved that ring.
> Here is a photo of the ring I tried on that was made for a client.
> 
> So…. Strike while the iron is hot!  I would for sure get a second matching piece.  What a gorgeous set a ring would make!
> 
> View attachment 5323589


Oh my goodness--that's so beautiful. I knew you had ordered it but I didn't hear about the cancellation. How disappointing. All I can say is that it wasn't meant. The WMOP is also gorgeous, but I understand why you wouldn't want to pursue it after seeing the lapis.

VCA does these big world-wide promotions, but then make very few pieces. I don't know about the Hellebore, but I do know that the large zodiac pendants had a limited distribution--most stores didn't get any, but they were heavily promoted. They had 100% sell-through and then were discontinued--this was just 6 weeks after being introduced.

Does that make sense?


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Oh my goodness--that's so beautiful. I knew you had ordered it but I didn't hear about the cancellation. How disappointing. All I can say is that it wasn't meant. The WMOP is also gorgeous, but I understand why you wouldn't want to pursue it after seeing the lapis.
> 
> VCA does these big world-wide promotions, but then they make very few pieces. I don't know about the Hellebore, but I do know that the large zodiac pendants had a very limited distribution--most stores didn't get any. They were heavily promoted. They had 100% sell-through and then were discontinued--this was just 6 weeks after being introduced.
> 
> Does that make sense? They heavily promote something then don't produce enough to satisfy the demand.


I agree. It's crazy.  Therefore...
Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to look on the website tonight and pick your second piece!    
Ring or bracelet?  Or go for broke and get the 3 piece set.

For me, I would skip the earrings, but that's because I'm not an earring person.  I also feel the big pendant and big dangling earrings take away from the elegance a bit.  I would prefer to let the big pendant be the star around the face... let the eye zoom right to that gorgeous pendant and stay there.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I agree. It's crazy.  Therefore...
> Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to look on the website tonight and pick your second piece!
> Ring or bracelet?  Or go for broke and get the 3 piece set.
> 
> For me, I would skip the earrings, but that's because I'm not an earring person and also feel the big pendant and big dangling earrings take away from the elegance a bit.  I would prefer to let the big pendant be the star around the face... let the eye zoom right to that gorgeous pendant and stay there.


I agree with you completely. I think the earrings would compete with the necklace. It needs something quieter. Also, I don't think the rectangular shape of the earrings compliments the circular pendant,  not to mention that the earrings seem very formal. There are not many choices in this collection--which is good and bad. It's not like Alhambra where you can find almost any combination . . .

Did you ever order the WG/Onyx 20-motif necklace and/or bracelets? I know how much you loved that combination.


----------



## Ylesiya

Going out wearing the butterfly today: I think I finally came to liking it


----------



## Happyish

Ylesiya said:


> Going out wearing the butterfly today: I think I finally came to liking it
> View attachment 5323691


It's very pretty on you.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I agree with you completely. I think the earrings would compete with the necklace. It needs something quieter. Also, I don't think the rectangular shape of the earrings compliments the circular pendant,  not to mention that the earrings seem very formal. There are not many choices in this collection--which is good and bad. It's not like Alhambra where you can find almost any combination . . .
> 
> Did you ever order the WG/Onyx 20-motif necklace and/or bracelets? I know how much you loved that combination.


No, I didn't order it yet.  I got pricing and almost ordered it, but that set is too complicated for me to build, so I put it on the back burner for now...

Long story short... you know how I like sets.  My oynx problem...
Do I want get a full Alhambra four piece oynx set (20, VA earrings, two bracelets)?  A perfect set (at least to me).
However, that is so much harsh black on me.  Okay... how about Cosmos oynx/diamond earrings?  That will soften it. Nice. But now, I want to get the matching Comos oynx/diamond BTF ring to make a set.  Lovely, the Cosmos set looks nice. But oops.. now I only have a 20 oynx and two oynx bracelets, not a great Alhambra set.  And... two oynx bracelets are harsh... do not like that look at all, especially since a big ring is my focus for my hand, not two harsh bracelets.  Okay... then get one all oynx bracelet and oynx/diamond bracelet to soften it up.  But then, horrors, the oynx/diamond bracelet is a loner, he has no buddy.  Ok, get the VA pave earrings instead to pair him up.  Oops... then Cosmos earrings are out.  

See what I mean?  If you read all that, isn't your head spinning?   
I gave up for now. I was trying too hard and annoying myself.  Jewelry shopping should be fun, not a job!   

I decided what I want happy color Alhambra set for summer.  I tried to order a WG blue agate set, but they could not commit to the 20 motif.  For me, for an Alhambra set, the 20 is my base, so if I can't get a 20, I won't bother with the other pieces.  I will probably come back to build my oynx set later.  I'm hoping to see if there are any new WG pieces this summer. 

I ordered the WG Clover, so that's coming.  I want to get a 3rd piece for my beloved Frivole set, so now I'm back to the Very Large WG diamond clip/pendant which I'll probably get.  I need to get it in person though as I want the clip/pendant changed to a permanent pendant.  I've got other ideas too, so I'm waiting for inventory to come back and perhaps new summer pieces before I make a trip to the boutique.

You are so lucky you live near a VCA.  You get to see all the goodies!
Good luck in your decision on what piece to add.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> No, I didn't order it yet.  I got pricing and almost ordered it, but that set is too complicated for me to build, so I put it on the back burner for now...
> 
> Long story short... you know how I like sets.  My oynx problem...
> Do I want get a full Alhambra four piece oynx set (20, VA earrings, two bracelets)?  A perfect set (at least to me).
> However, that is so much harsh black on me.  Okay... how about Cosmos oynx/diamond earrings?  That will soften it. Nice. But now, I want to get the matching Comos oynx/diamond BTF ring to make a set.  Lovely, the Cosmos set looks nice. But oops.. now I only have a 20 oynx and two oynx bracelets, not a great Alhambra set.  And... two oynx bracelets are harsh... do not like that look at all, especially since a big ring is my focus for my hand, not two harsh bracelets.  Okay... then get one all oynx bracelet and oynx/diamond bracelet to soften it up.  But then, horrors, the oynx/diamond bracelet is a loner, he has no buddy.  Ok, get the VA pave earrings instead to pair him up.  Oops... then Cosmos earrings are out.
> 
> See what I mean?  If you read all that, isn't your head spinning?
> I gave up for now. I was trying too hard and annoying myself.  Jewelry shopping should be fun, not a job!
> 
> I decided what I want happy color Alhambra set for summer.  I tried to order a WG blue agate set, but they could not commit to the 20 motif.  For me, for an Alhambra set, the 20 is my base, so if I can't get a 20, I won't bother with the other pieces.  I will probably come back to build my oynx set later.  I'm hoping to see if there are any new WG pieces this summer.
> 
> I ordered the WG Clover, so that's coming.  I want to get a 3rd piece for my beloved Frivole set, so now I'm back to the Very Large WG diamond clip/pendant which I'll probably get.  I need to get it in person though as I want the clip/pendant changed to a permanent pendant.  I've got other ideas too, so I'm waiting for inventory to come back and perhaps new summer pieces before I make a trip to the boutique.
> 
> You are so lucky you live near a VCA.  You get to see all the goodies!
> Good luck in your decision on what piece to add.


Well, you can only see the goodies if they have the goodies . . .

I don't have any of the Alhambra bracelets, but as you know, I do have the Alhambra necklaces. I wear them with my perlee bangles.

I would forget about the Alhambra bracelets and instead wear your gorgeous WG on-the-way perlee clover. That's stunning and matches without being overly matchy/matchy. And it softens the look. (Somehow the inclusion of two onyx Alhambra bracelets makes it harsh.) Later, you could fill-in with the one row WG perlee bracelet if you're so inclined. I think that would be tres chic without trying to hard. And the WG Clover/Perlee could also be worn with your pearls . . .

I think this is a beautiful look but standing alone, the Clover is more than enough.


----------



## Happyish

I am second guessing myself and need some help.
Earlier this week I received the Bouton d'Or pendant necklace in the rose gold/white gold combination. It's gorgeous. But . . . I already own other yellow gold necklaces which are the same length. And pearls. So now I'm thinking, what was I thinking?? Instead, perhaps I'd be better off with the Chrysophase/Onyx/YG pendant necklace which represents a combination of stones different from anything else I own, and which can be worn short _or_ long . . .  (not that I don't already own other long necklaces . . .)
I don't have any photos of the chrysophase/onyx pendant on me, just the RG/WG pendant necklace so I've attached stock photos.
I can exchange one for the other . . . 
I would appreciate your thoughts and few two cents!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Happyish said:


> I am second guessing myself and need some help.
> Earlier this week I received the Bouton d'Or pendant necklace in the rose gold/white gold combination. It's gorgeous. But . . . I already own other yellow gold necklaces which are the same length. And pearls. So now I'm thinking, what was I thinking?? Instead, perhaps I'd be better off with the Chrysophase/Onyx/YG pendant necklace which represents a combination of stones different from anything else I own, and which can be worn short _or_ long . . .  (not that I don't already own other long necklaces . . .)
> I don't have any photos of the chrysophase/onyx pendant on me, just the RG/WG pendant necklace so I've attached stock photos.
> I can exchange one for the other . . .
> I would appreciate your thoughts and few two cents!


Does the green & black one make your heart sing ? Does this one?
Which one can you see yourself wearing more often- both because you love it & because of your clothing colors/styles?


----------



## Happyish

A bottle of Red said:


> Does the green & black one make your heart sing ? Does this one?
> Which one can you see yourself wearing more often- both because you love it & because of your clothing colors/styles?


They're great questions and I have no answer.  Because I have other choker length yellow gold necklaces (which I don't wear, and not for any discernible reason--they're all fabulous) I'm thinking the longer may be the more prudent choice.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Happyish said:


> They're great questions and I have no answer.  Because I have other choker length yellow gold necklaces (which I don't wear, and not for any discernible reason--they're all fabulous) I'm thinking the longer may be the more prudent choice.


I'm assuming you can't change this one for the longer chain? Pity


----------



## Happyish

A bottle of Red said:


> I'm assuming you can't change this one for the longer chain? Pity


No--the chain is attached, whereas the chain on the chrysophase (which also can be worn as a brooch) is removable.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I am second guessing myself and need some help.
> Earlier this week I received the Bouton d'Or pendant necklace in the rose gold/white gold combination. It's gorgeous. But . . . I already own other yellow gold necklaces which are the same length. And pearls. So now I'm thinking, what was I thinking?? Instead, perhaps I'd be better off with the Chrysophase/Onyx/YG pendant necklace which represents a combination of stones different from anything else I own, and which can be worn short _or_ long . . .  (not that I don't already own other long necklaces . . .)
> I don't have any photos of the chrysophase/onyx pendant on me, just the RG/WG pendant necklace so I've attached stock photos.
> I can exchange one for the other . . .
> I would appreciate your thoughts and few two cents!


My thoughts and five cents!  
110% exchange!  I love color for jewelry, and I love colored gemstones.  I love the chrysophase/Oynx/YG combination.  It is a statement piece. 

My five cents as food for thought...
Everyone wears gold and diamonds.  In the jewelry world, it's safe.  Few people wear bold color gemstones.
For those that do wear colored stones, most go with blue, think safe sapphire.  Yet everyone is mesmerized when they see green, think enticing, enchanting emerald. 

If I had to choose, the "green/black/YG" necklace is far more stunning to me! 
I vote exchange!  That's my five cents!     
Was I convincing?


----------



## A bottle of Red

Happyish said:


> No--the chain is attached, whereas the chain on the chrysophase (which also can be worn as a brooch) is removable.


That's a tough choice then.
I don't generally like green (except the malachite but that looked terrible on me for some reason) so I am not sure.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> They're great questions and I have no answer.  Because I have other choker length yellow gold necklaces (which I don't wear, and not for any discernible reason--they're all fabulous) I'm thinking the longer may be the more prudent choice.


I like the longer length.  One other thought... for the second piece, in this case, I would get the bracelet.  I think the bracelet goes beautifully with the long necklace.  For me, I'm not fond of ring.  I think the four sharp corners makes the hand look harsh.  The bracelet goes beautifully. 

I am certain you have a stunning ring to go with this set.
That was another two cents, so now I'm up to seven cents, so I will zip it.   
Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> My thoughts and five cents!
> 110% exchange!  I love color for jewelry, and I love colored gemstones.  I love the chrysophase/Oynx/YG combination.  It is a statement piece.
> 
> My five cents as food for thought...
> Everyone wears gold and diamonds.  In the jewelry world, it's safe.  Few people wear bold color gemstones.
> For those that do wear colored stones, most go with blue, think safe sapphire.  Yet everyone is mesmerized when they see green, think enticing, enchanting emerald.
> 
> If I had to choose, the "green/black/YG" necklace is far more stunning to me!
> I vote exchange!  That's my five cents!


I know you love onyx. I know you love green, and I know you love the two together! Aside from the fact that I had a sense this is what you would say (and yes, I was hoping to get the benefit of your considered and thoughtful advice), this resonates perfectly with what I've been feeling but have been unable to articulate.

You hit the nail on the head. This is playing it safe and is probably the reason I've been having second thoughts. The chryosophse/onyx is very different from anything I own. I already have safety-zone jewelry (which is probably why it's out of rotation), so why add another as beautiful as this is.

It's kind-of, go big or go home . . .  I mean--what the hell-this is JEWELRY!

So now it's an even bigger dilemma. Again there's only one companion bracelet left in the company in my size, and oh my word, now I'm thinking the earrings would be stunning with the long pendant . . . ?

Ouch!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I like the longer length.  One other thought... for the second piece, in this case, I would get the bracelet.  I think the bracelet goes beautifully with the long necklace.  For me, I'm not fond of ring.  I think the four sharp corners makes the hand look harsh.  The bracelet goes beautifully.
> 
> I am certain you have a stunning ring to go with this set.
> That was another two cents, so now I'm up to seven cents, so I will zip it.
> Good luck in your decision!


No need to zip. Sage advice is always welcome.
And I agree about the ring.
Thank you!


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> I am second guessing myself and need some help.
> Earlier this week I received the Bouton d'Or pendant necklace in the rose gold/white gold combination. It's gorgeous. But . . . I already own other yellow gold necklaces which are the same length. And pearls. So now I'm thinking, what was I thinking?? Instead, perhaps I'd be better off with the Chrysophase/Onyx/YG pendant necklace which represents a combination of stones different from anything else I own, and which can be worn short _or_ long . . .  (not that I don't already own other long necklaces . . .)
> I don't have any photos of the chrysophase/onyx pendant on me, just the RG/WG pendant necklace so I've attached stock photos.
> I can exchange one for the other . . .
> I would appreciate your thoughts and few two cents!


I am not a fan of this style…having said that the green and black one is way more eye catching and shows off the style better. I much prefer the longer chain style. With the gold one the buttons blend together and you just see a round shape vs the detail of the buttons. The longer chain also makes it more wearable to me. The shorter chain one looks hard to wear. With a collared shirt you will not see it all (as with your pic you are holding open your shirt). I also find green a very easy colour to wear if you wear neutrals and blue. To me it is one of the best jewellery colours.


----------



## DS2006

I love the longer length, as well. I think the color combination is very pretty and certainly could easily be worn with black.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> I am not a fan of this style…having said that the green and black one is way more eye catching and shows off the style better. I much prefer the longer chain style. With the gold one the buttons blend together and you just see a round shape vs the detail of the buttons. The longer chain also makes it more wearable to me. The shorter chain one looks hard to wear. With a collared shirt you will not see it all (as with your pic you are holding open your shirt). I also find green a very easy colour to wear if you wear neutrals and blue. To me it is one of the best jewellery colours.


I agree with everything you've said. Thank you!


----------



## lynne_ross

Wore these today for first time. They are birthday present from my mom (birthday isn’t yet but with restrictions we don’t get out much and these matched my outfit so well). I absolutely love the tiger eye on these. They are surprisingly not heavy at all and can wear all day without really feeling them.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Wore these today for first time. They are birthday present from my mom (birthday isn’t yet but with restrictions we don’t get out much and these matched my outfit so well). I absolutely love the tiger eye on these. They are surprisingly not heavy at all and can wear all day without really feeling them.


They look great on you, and yes... the tiger's eye is gorgeous.  They hang nicely on you too.  
Happy Birthday!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Wore these today for first time. They are birthday present from my mom (birthday isn’t yet but with restrictions we don’t get out much and these matched my outfit so well). I absolutely love the tiger eye on these. They are surprisingly not heavy at all and can wear all day without really feeling them.


Happy early birthday! The earrings look so good on you.


----------



## Prada Prince

Saturday snoozing…


----------



## BWM

A little belated New Years pic with my Magic pave pendant…


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Wore these today for first time. They are birthday present from my mom (birthday isn’t yet but with restrictions we don’t get out much and these matched my outfit so well). I absolutely love the tiger eye on these. They are surprisingly not heavy at all and can wear all day without really feeling them.


These look gorgeous on you. The Tigers eye is perfect!


----------



## chiaoapple

Wearing the malachite magic pendant with MOP 10 motif


----------



## mesh123

chiaoapple said:


> Wearing the malachite magic pendant with MOP 10 motif
> View attachment 5325497


So beautiful!


----------



## rosebean

chiaoapple said:


> Wearing the malachite magic pendant with MOP 10 motif
> View attachment 5325497


Wow, so elegant and beautiful


----------



## rosebean

lynne_ross said:


> Wore these today for first time. They are birthday present from my mom (birthday isn’t yet but with restrictions we don’t get out much and these matched my outfit so well). I absolutely love the tiger eye on these. They are surprisingly not heavy at all and can wear all day without really feeling them.


The Tiger eyes are vividly blinking! Happy birthday.


----------



## missie1

Rockysmom said:


> Finally got my SO rose gold MOP back from sizing. This joins my other collection of SO rose gold bracelets


Congratulations we are twinning on all three.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

chiaoapple said:


> Wearing the malachite magic pendant with MOP 10 motif
> View attachment 5325497


What a brilliant idea. That looks fabulous


----------



## Lien

Magic pave earrings in YG - gathering with family and friends last night.


----------



## DeryaHm

chiaoapple said:


> Wearing the malachite magic pendant with MOP 10 motif
> View attachment 5325497



Beautiful!!! Great idea to pair vintage w 10 motif. The malachite, which I don’t have, is beautiful w MOP. I’m going to play with the stones I have. Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## Happyish

BWM said:


> A little belated New Years pic with my Magic pave pendant…
> 
> View attachment 5325204


How beautiful! Wear it well and in good health and happiness. And, Happy New Year!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Dressed up on a Sunday. A shirt with an actual collar.


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> Dressed up on a Sunday. A shirt with an actual collar.
> View attachment 5326311



Chalcedony looks amazing on you as always! It really pops beautifully!


----------



## EpiFanatic

tenshix said:


> Chalcedony looks amazing on you as always! It really pops beautifully!


Thank you kindly.


----------



## Ylesiya

I was so lucky to get back to the exhibition for the second time round  
Frivole is such a statement piece in itself!


----------



## Rockysmom

missie1 said:


> Congratulations we are twinning on all three.


Thanks!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Beige on beige


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Beige on beige
> View attachment 5327883


I think this is my favourite H bag of yours!!! I love this etoupe K! You are making me rethink my choices...all mine are color. HMMMMM....


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> I think this is my favourite H bag of yours!!! I love this etoupe K! You are making me rethink my choices...all mine are color. HMMMMM....


Omg M I used to be all about pops of colors myself and I think part of me will always love certain pops like reds, greens and blues but as I grow older I seem to be really learning to appreciate neutrals more and more! Thank you always


----------



## cayman718

eternallove4bag said:


> Beige on beige
> View attachment 5327883


How elegant, love everything!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cayman718 said:


> How elegant, love everything!


Thank you so much! VCA jewelry always add the extra sparkles to any outfit


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> Beige on beige
> View attachment 5327883


So classy & elegant!


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> So classy & elegant!


Thank you so much!


----------



## glamourbag

I am posting next behind one of the GOATs, @eternallove4bag, but I figured I haven’t posted anything here in a long while…
My wg Clover catching some sun with her partner in crime, rg pave Love
Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## DeryaHm

eternallove4bag said:


> Beige on beige
> View attachment 5327883



I love the Clover with the pave 5 motif.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> I am posting next behind one of the GOATs, @eternallove4bag, but I figured I haven’t posted anything here in a long while…
> My wg Clover catching some sun with her partner in crime, rg pave Love
> Happy Wednesday everyone!


This is magnificent!  Just stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> I am posting next behind one of the GOATs, @eternallove4bag, but I figured I haven’t posted anything here in a long while…
> My wg Clover catching some sun with her partner in crime, rg pave Love
> Happy Wednesday everyone!


Omg this is stunning M! Perfection! I wish I could press the Love button for these pictures a million times!
Hehe had a tickle over the GOATs bit! A picture of an actual goat came to mind wearing all VCA bling


----------



## eternallove4bag

Safa said:


> I love the Clover with the pave 5 motif.


Thank you so much! VCA bracelets are my favorites


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> This is magnificent!  Just stunning!


 Thank you so much!!!  I find it pretty easy to wear and not overly fussy. I do admit I enjoy the sparkle. Waiting for the day you post your newest addition


eternallove4bag said:


> Omg this is stunning M! Perfection! I wish I could press the Love button for these pictures a million times!
> Hehe had a tickle over the GOATs bit! A picture of an actual goat came to mind wearing all VCA bling


 Yes, we should petition for a multi-love button. Mine would be worn off and burned out from pressing it too much after seeing all the goodness on here. Dying at the actual goat image!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Yes, we should petition for a multi-love button. Mine would be worn off and burned out from pressing it too much after seeing all the goodness on here. Dying at the actual goat image!


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> I am posting next behind one of the GOATs, @eternallove4bag, but I figured I haven’t posted anything here in a long while…
> My wg Clover catching some sun with her partner in crime, rg pave Love
> Happy Wednesday everyone!


Dreams!! Only dreams to me. Love this stack. I especially love rg and wg together.


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> I am posting next behind one of the GOATs, @eternallove4bag, but I figured I haven’t posted anything here in a long while…
> My wg Clover catching some sun with her partner in crime, rg pave Love
> Happy Wednesday everyone!


very beautiful!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Beige on beige
> View attachment 5327883


wow, love the whole set! congratulations on your GMOP pave alternate bracelet! I am still contemplating on RG or YG. Yours is RG, right?


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Dreams!! Only dreams to me. Love this stack. I especially love rg and wg together.


Thank you I am so happy with the pairing and thank you for all your help!


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> very beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> I am posting next behind one of the GOATs, @eternallove4bag, but I figured I haven’t posted anything here in a long while…
> My wg Clover catching some sun with her partner in crime, rg pave Love
> Happy Wednesday everyone!


I kept looking at this stunning stack, What a beautiful dream stack! Oh, and did I see cute a flower there?


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> wow, love the whole set! congratulations on your GMOP pave alternate bracelet! I am still contemplating on RG or YG. Yours is RG, right?


Thank you so much! Yes, mine is RG. The best part is that you can’t go wrong with either choice!


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> I kept looking at this stunning stack, What a beautiful dream stack! Oh, and did I see cute a flower there?


Aww thank you and yes you did. Its part of a magnolia and rose design. Of course it had to be in pink too


----------



## RosiePenners

I’m addicted to VCA now. I have a problem!


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> Aww thank you and yes you did. Its part of a magnolia and rose design. Of course it had to be in pink too


I have a soft spot for anything rose or rose color!


----------



## EpiFanatic

glamourbag said:


> I am posting next behind one of the GOATs, @eternallove4bag, but I figured I haven’t posted anything here in a long while…
> My wg Clover catching some sun with her partner in crime, rg pave Love
> Happy Wednesday everyone!


GLAMOUR


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Beige on beige
> View attachment 5327883


Straight up gorgeous.


----------



## EpiFanatic

RosiePenners said:


> I’m addicted to VCA now. I have a problem!


Jump on in!  Water’s warm.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Straight up gorgeous.


Thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

RosiePenners said:


> I’m addicted to VCA now. I have a problem!


We all do … So pretty!


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> GLAMOUR


Thank you!!!


----------



## RosiePenners

eternallove4bag said:


> We all do … So pretty!


So happy I found a place where we can share our obsession!


----------



## Happyish

Look what came with the oranges!


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> Look what came with the oranges!



I wish all grocery shopping came with VCA!!!  Please do reveal what beauties are inside!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Look what came with the oranges!


Waiting!  Can't wait to see what you bought, but I know it will be fabulous!


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> I am posting next behind one of the GOATs, @eternallove4bag, but I figured I haven’t posted anything here in a long while…
> My wg Clover catching some sun with her partner in crime, rg pave Love
> Happy Wednesday everyone!


Beautiful


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Happyish said:


> Look what came with the oranges!


@Happyish the suspense is killing me


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> I am posting next behind one of the GOATs, @eternallove4bag, but I figured I haven’t posted anything here in a long while…
> My wg Clover catching some sun with her partner in crime, rg pave Love
> Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Happyish said:


> Look what came with the oranges!


Open open open


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> Look what came with the oranges!


Love it when something like this happens… staples and more staples


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, mine is RG. The best part is that you can’t go wrong with either choice!


thank you, I shall try when I get a chance to go to the store


----------



## LucyMadrid

Starting a new set.


----------



## lynne_ross

LucyMadrid said:


> Starting a new set.
> 
> View attachment 5331159


These are a great size on you. These almost look like the small size (without the ‘boarder’ showing). The minis and boarder almost makes me shy away from minis. Do you have a clearer photo? Curious how they appear worn.


----------



## LucyMadrid

lynne_ross said:


> These are a great size on you. These almost look like the small size (without the ‘boarder’ showing). The minis and boarder almost makes me shy away from minis. Do you have a clearer photo? Curious how they appear worn.



Sorry, I'm so bad with photos...I like this size for "every day wear", just a small detail.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happyish said:


> Look what came with the oranges!


Let me guess… My bet is that it’s the Bouton D’Or pendant in YG Chrysoprase / Onyx and the matching bracelet!!!


----------



## oranGetRee

Wearing her out first time! To attend the VCA exhibition


----------



## uhpharm01

eternallove4bag said:


> Beige on beige
> View attachment 5327883


Very Nice collection, what is the brand of your iphone case? thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

uhpharm01 said:


> Very Nice collection, what is the brand of your iphone case? thank you


Thank you very much! It’s Gviewin. I actually got it from Amazon


----------



## uhpharm01

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you very much! It’s Gviewin. I actually got it from Amazon


Thanks.


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> Thank you I am so happy with the pairing and thank you for all your help!


May I ask the size of your love vs. clover?  I don't suppose they have the same height, or same oval shape?  thank you!


----------



## jp824

Mixing H and VCA today.  And I also wore the guilloche carnelian 2 motif earrings.


----------



## chiaoapple

Simply WG Clover


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> May I ask the size of your love vs. clover?  I don't suppose they have the same height, or same oval shape?  thank you!


I own a medium Clover and 17 pave Love; with the Clover being a bit looser. They do not sit flush as the pave Love is quite a bit (higher/thicker - meaning height not width) in order to accommodate the paves which are set in it. I know some people actually went for a size small Clover so their stack would sit more flush with their 17 _non pave_ Loves but I like movement and am not one for bangles being exactly the same shape and and size. The Clover shape is more rectangular-oval vs the Love which is truly oval. I prefer the shape of the Love. The Love shape and dimensions are my favourite - I know that perhaps sounds silly but aesthetically to my eye I find the proportions flattering. So in the end, as long as they _don't cross_ over one, another I'm happy (mine don't). HTHs


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about for brunch…


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> I own a medium Clover and 17 pave Love; with the Clover being a bit looser. They do not sit flush as the pave Love is quite a bit (higher/thicker - meaning height not width) in order to accommodate the paves which are set in it. I know some people actually went for a size small Clover so their stack would sit more flush with their 17 _non pave_ Loves but I like movement and am not one for bangles being exactly the same shape and and size. The Clover shape is more rectangular-oval vs the Love which is truly oval. I prefer the shape of the Love. The Love shape and dimensions are my favourite - I know that perhaps sounds silly but aesthetically to my eye I find the proportions flattering. So in the end, as long as they _don't cross_ over one, another I'm happy (mine don't). HTHs


thank you for your great input.  I agree with you, definitely like the shape of the LOVE, very flatting.  Thinking about adding perlee clover (never tried, no store nearby, so don't know how it looks on me) my size 16 LOVE (non pave). Based on your input, I probably should go with size small.
thank you again!


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> thank you for your great input.  I agree with you, definitely like the shape of the LOVE, very flatting.  Thinking about adding perlee clover (never tried, no store nearby, so don't know how it looks on me) my size 16 LOVE (non pave). Based on your input, I probably should go with size small.
> thank you again!


Correct, size small Clover for you. I love it paired with any Love. I think you will too.


----------



## liza213

Getting ready to go out.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about for brunch…
> 
> View attachment 5332842


Beautiful jewellery and beautiful bag.


----------



## Happyish

Isn't it nice . . . no matter what you eat, jewelry always fits!


----------



## Happyish

This is what came home with the oranges . . . .


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> Correct, size small Clover for you. I love it paired with any Love. I think you will too.


Thank you, and have a great holiday evening!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> This is what came home with the oranges . . . .


Congratulations on your gorgeous new pieces!  Would love to see modshots!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous new pieces!  Would love to see modshots!


Thank you . . . mod shots would require that I wear something other than Lululemon! Will work on it.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Thank you . . . mod shots would require that I wear something other than Lululemon! Will work on it.


Lululemon and VCA is the best combo! Go for it!  
I can't believe you got the butterfly earrings!  I am such not a butterfly fan (too girly girl), but I've seen such gorgeous butterflies buzzing around TPF lately, they are growing on me.  Your lapis butterfly is beautiful, and I do love how fun mismatched earrings are.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Lululemon and VCA is the best combo! Go for it!
> I can't believe you got the butterfly earrings!  I am such not a butterfly fan (too girly girl), but I've seen such gorgeous butterflies buzzing around TPF lately, they are growing on me.  Your lapis butterfly is beautiful, and I do love how fun mismatched earrings are.


I too am not a girly girl, but the butterflies just made sense. They're set in yellow gold, they're feminine, it's not a floral motif, but they'll look pretty with anything floral themed without being matchy matchy, I wear a ton of blue and they'll pair nicely with my lapis beads. At first I disliked the fact that they were mismatched, but they grew on me. They're not so serious that I can't wear them every day, they're whimsical and a little under-the-radar. Stealth jewelry?


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I too am not a girly girl, but the butterflies just made sense. They're set in yellow gold, they're feminine, it's not a floral motif, but they'll look pretty with anything floral themed without being matchy matchy, I wear a ton of blue and I have lapis beads. At first I disliked the fact that they were mismatched, but they grew on me. They're not so serious that I can't wear them every day, they're whimsical and a little under-the-radar. Stealth jewelry?


The mismatched is the best part!   They would go great with your lapis beads.  I am thinking of a butterfly BTF, and then the matching earrings, in WG of course.  I was thinking the same about the butterfly; I would not wear them in a work environment (I would not look mean and serious with two butterflies buzzing on my finger   ), but they would be fun with a tee and shorts... whimsical as you said.

You have gorgeous pieces!


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> This is what came home with the oranges . . . .



Just stunning!!! I bet they still look fabulous even with Lululemon on you  You have a beautiful collection, enjoy in great health dear!


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> This is what came home with the oranges . . . .


Whoa !!
Yes please !!!!!!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> The mismatched is the best part!   They would go great with your lapis beads.  I am thinking of a butterfly BTF, and then the matching earrings, in WG of course.  I was thinking the same about the butterfly; I would not wear them in a work environment (I would not look mean and serious with two butterflies buzzing on my finger   ), but they would be fun with a tee and shorts... whimsical as you said.
> 
> You have gorgeous pieces!


Thank you!


----------



## Happyish

tenshix said:


> Just stunning!!! I bet they still look fabulous even with Lululemon on you  You have a beautiful collection, enjoy in great health dear!


Thank you so much!


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> This is what came home with the oranges . . . .


Fabulous new pieces!!! I especially love the butterflies!


----------



## Happyish

DS2006 said:


> Fabulous new pieces!!! I especially love the butterflies!


Thank you!


----------



## chiaoapple

Happyish said:


> This is what came home with the oranges . . . .


Such special piece! Am also dying to see mod shots


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> Isn't it nice . . . no matter what you eat, jewelry always fits!
> 
> View attachment 5333138


Congratulations on scoring this. It is lovely, makes a quite a statement.  Love the diamond orientation.


----------



## WingNut

Happyish said:


> This is what came home with the oranges . . . .


LOVE THIS!!! Mod shots please!


----------



## kimber418

Happyish said:


> This is what came home with the oranges . . . .



I think these butterflies will be my next VCA purchase.  I cannot stop looking at them!  I  may go orange  shopping soon!


----------



## Happyish

kimber418 said:


> I think these butterflies will be my next VCA purchase.  I cannot stop looking at them!  I  may go orange  shopping soon!


I thought long and hard about these. Apposite to my thinking, they're not hard to wear. 

These were out of stock for so long that I assumed they were being phased out. When a pair came in I jumped on them figuring they'll only become more difficult to get in the future due to the scarcity of lapis. While I don't know if that's true, it's also been my experience that things have a way of vanishing just when I finally decide I want them. 

I know these are dear, but if you want them, don't wait to long.


----------



## WingNut

Today, wearing my second ever VCA piece, Onyx Magic Alhambra necklace. With Cartier d'amore (formerly legeres) necklace.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> The mismatched is the best part!   They would go great with your lapis beads.  I am thinking of a butterfly BTF, and then the matching earrings, in WG of course.  I was thinking the same about the butterfly; I would not wear them in a work environment (I would not look mean and serious with two butterflies buzzing on my finger   ), but they would be fun with a tee and shorts... whimsical as you said.
> 
> You have gorgeous pieces!


Hey, look at it this way, you could use your feminine wiles and disarm them with butterflies and then move-in for the jugular.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I thought long and hard about these. Apposite to my thinking, they're not hard to wear.
> 
> These were out of stock for so long that I assumed they were being phased out. When a pair came in I jumped on them figuring they'll only become more difficult to get in the future due to the scarcity of lapis. While I don't know if that's true, it's also been my experience that things have a way of vanishing just when I finally decide I want them.
> 
> I know these are dear, but if you want them, don't wait to long.


Now that you're into butterflies, maybe think about getting the matching ring?  @TankerToad has the ring and posted it in the Other Jewelry Brands thread, and it's beautiful.  I keep going back to her photo.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Now that you're into butterflies, maybe think about getting the matching ring?  @TankerToad has the ring and posted it in the Other Jewelry Brands thread, and it's beautiful.  I keep going back to her photo.


Thank you for letting me know. You are a massive enabler in the nicest possible way!
I will never find the thread . . . would it be possible to repost? I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd love to see it.


----------



## meeowy

Happyish said:


> This is what came home with the oranges . . . .


I have simply been buying oranges in the wrong places.   Very pretty and wear them in good health.


----------



## 911snowball

Forever classic and so easy to wear wingnut, beautiful!!  I love how this necklace can transform any blouse or dress into a very elegant outfit.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Thank you for letting me know. You are a massive enabler in the nicest possible way!
> I will never find the thread . . . would it be possible to repost? I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd love to see it.


@TankerToad posted her piece in a couple of different posts, so I'll combine here for everyone to make it easy.  I think a matching ring would be stunning; you know how I love matchy matchy sets.

Here is @TankerToad's gorgeous lapis and diamond butterfly BTF ring. 
@TankerToad, I hope you don't mind me reposting your photos here so everyone can admire your gorgeous piece!


----------



## am2022

Spy pics - crystals van cleef


----------



## tenshix

WingNut said:


> Today, wearing my second ever VCA piece, Onyx Magic Alhambra necklace. With Cartier d'amore (formerly legeres) necklace.
> 
> View attachment 5333624



Love love love! Beautifull layered! It suits you perfectly.


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> @TankerToad posted her piece in a couple of different posts, so I'll combine here for everyone to make it easy.  I think a matching ring would be stunning; you know how I love matchy matchy sets.
> 
> Here is @TankerToad's gorgeous lapis and diamond butterfly BTF ring.
> @TankerToad, I hope you don't mind me reposting your photos here so everyone can admire your gorgeous piece!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333693
> 
> View attachment 5333703



Swoooon! Admiring your stunning BTF ring @TankerToad


----------



## TankerToad

Thank you
I tryed it on at a VCA NYC event just days before the covid lock down in early 2020, dreamed of it for a year and when it was possible to get it, I did - love it very much.
No regrets. Ironically, just today ordered something to coordinate my little butterflies …. We will see….


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> This is what came home with the oranges . . . .


LOVE!


----------



## tenshix

TankerToad said:


> Thank you
> I tryed it on at a VCA NYC event just days before the covid lock down in early 2020, dreamed of it for a year and when it was possible to get it, I did - love it very much.
> No regrets. Ironically, just today ordered something to coordinate my little butterflies …. We will see….



Ohhhh I can’t wait to see what you’re getting to coordinate with your butterflies!!


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> Thank you
> I tryed it on at a VCA NYC event just days before the covid lock down in early 2020, dreamed of it for a year and when it was possible to get it, I did - love it very much.
> No regrets. Ironically, just today ordered something to coordinate my little butterflies …. We will see….


The matching earrings?  Oooh.... what could it be?  I can't wait to see!  I know it will be gorgeous!


----------



## tenshix

Sunny but chilly weather today, my WG stack softly gleaming in the shade.


----------



## hers4eva

tenshix said:


> Sunny but chilly weather today, my WG stack softly gleaming in the shade.
> 
> View attachment 5334029



So dainty and sweet … love this photo


----------



## tenshix

hers4eva said:


> So dainty and sweet … love this photo



Thank you so much dear


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> Thank you
> I tryed it on at a VCA NYC event just days before the covid lock down in early 2020, dreamed of it for a year and when it was possible to get it, I did - love it very much.
> No regrets. Ironically, just today ordered something to coordinate my little butterflies …. We will see….


Can't wait to see!


----------



## glamourbag

tenshix said:


> Sunny but chilly weather today, my WG stack softly gleaming in the shade.
> 
> View attachment 5334029


This is beautiful


----------



## WingNut

tenshix said:


> Love love love! Beautifull layered! It suits you perfectly.


Thank you!!!


----------



## tenshix

glamourbag said:


> This is beautiful



Thank you dear!


----------



## DA Club

WooHoo! Picked up my five motif Guilloche bracelet today, promptly sent out for resizing.

While shopping, stoped by Bulgari to try on the serpenti bracelets (the frivole and MOP are mine). This bracelet has been on my wish list for two years! Just haven’t taken the plunge and also can’t decide on white or yellow gold.


----------



## mesh123

tenshix said:


> Sunny but chilly weather today, my WG stack softly gleaming in the shade.
> 
> View attachment 5334029


Very romantic stack! So soft and beautiful


----------



## floridamama

DA Club said:


> WooHoo! Picked up my five motif Guilloche bracelet today, promptly sent out for resizing.
> 
> While shopping, stoped by Bulgari to try on the serpenti bracelets (the frivole and MOP are mine). This bracelet has been on my wish list for two years! Just haven’t taken the plunge and also can’t decide on white or yellow gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334846
> View attachment 5334847


Beautiful pieces! As far as the serpenti I think you can pull of either color metal. If you are planning on stacking with your current VCA pieces, I do think I like the yellow for a more cohesive look.


----------



## tenshix

mesh123 said:


> Very romantic stack! So soft and beautiful



Thanks so much for your kind compliments!


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Sunny but chilly weather today, my WG stack softly gleaming in the shade.
> 
> View attachment 5334029


By the way, I noticed your tennis bracelet is a three prong, if I am seeing it correctly.  It looks great.  Sometimes, three prong settings can make a diamond look like a triangle, and four prong settings can make a diamond look like a square.

Your setting is beautiful. It makes the diamonds very distinct and very round... the eye focuses only on the diamonds!   Gorgeous!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, I noticed your tennis bracelet is a three prong, if I am seeing it correctly.  It looks great.  Sometimes, three prong settings can make a diamond look like a triangle, and four prong settings can make a diamond look like a square.
> 
> Your setting is beautiful. It makes the diamonds very distinct and very round... the eye focuses only on the diamonds!   Gorgeous!



You have such sharp eyes and are totally correct! I am extremely picky when it comes to settings since I want the diamonds to look their shape and it took me a while to find the one I liked. When the prongs are too big or showing too much metal on a 3 prong it does look triangle-ish and most 4 prongs also tend to look boxy like you said. I’ve seen some “pinched” 4 prongs before where the prongs sit closer together in between diamonds but it’s not as common, I do prefer that pinched look if going with a 4 prong since it looks more roundish. I know some ladies love the straight line look but it’s just not my personal taste. I wanted the prongs to be as delicate as possible to let the diamonds take their shape. Thank you for your kind compliments, I get so happy when I get to geek out and appreciate the smaller details in jewelry like this


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> Sunny but chilly weather today, my WG stack softly gleaming in the shade.
> 
> View attachment 5334029


beautiful


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> beautiful



Thank you dear @missie1, love your phenomenal tennis bracelets and collection too!!


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> Thank you dear @missie1, love your phenomenal tennis bracelets and collection too!!


Your giving me more wg inspiration stacks.


----------



## allure244

rosebean said:


> thank you for your great input.  I agree with you, definitely like the shape of the LOVE, very flatting.  Thinking about adding perlee clover (never tried, no store nearby, so don't know how it looks on me) my size 16 LOVE (non pave). Based on your input, I probably should go with size small.
> thank you again!



I have a 17 love (non pave) and can wear either a small or medium size perlee bracelet. I ultimately decided to get the small perlee as it fits more flush with love 17 (non pave). You may want to try both xs and small size perlee with ur love 16.


----------



## chiaoapple

Linked together four pieces in sequence of agate 5 motif + malachite 5 motif + agate 10 motif + malachite 10 motif


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> Linked together four pieces in sequence of agate 5 motif + malachite 5 motif + agate 10 motif + malachite 10 motif
> View attachment 5335270


Blue and green


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> You have such sharp eyes and are totally correct! I am extremely picky when it comes to settings since I want the diamonds to look their shape and it took me a while to find the one I liked. When the prongs are too big or showing too much metal on a 3 prong it does look triangle-ish and most 4 prongs also tend to look boxy like you said. I’ve seen some “pinched” 4 prongs before where the prongs sit closer together in between diamonds but it’s not as common, I do prefer that pinched look if going with a 4 prong since it looks more roundish. I know some ladies love the straight line look but it’s just not my personal taste. I wanted the prongs to be as delicate as possible to let the diamonds take their shape. Thank you for your kind compliments, I get so happy when I get to geek out and appreciate the smaller details in jewelry like this


Me too!  For custom pieces where I have a choice, I am all about the prong work!  I've actually had a jeweler redo prong work twice as I didn't like it.  I don’t like sloppy prong work either.  It is amazing how prongs make such a difference.  I like minimal metal too to let the diamonds be the star. We are so similar!


----------



## KristinS

chiaoapple said:


> Linked together four pieces in sequence of agate 5 motif + malachite 5 motif + agate 10 motif + malachite 10 motif
> View attachment 5335270


I love this with your sweater … so pretty !!


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> Linked together four pieces in sequence of agate 5 motif + malachite 5 motif + agate 10 motif + malachite 10 motif
> View attachment 5335270


This looks so beautiful. I love how you make unique combinations with your pieces.


----------



## jenayb

chiaoapple said:


> Linked together four pieces in sequence of agate 5 motif + malachite 5 motif + agate 10 motif + malachite 10 motif
> View attachment 5335270



Absolutely STUNNING and unexpected.


----------



## tenshix

chiaoapple said:


> Linked together four pieces in sequence of agate 5 motif + malachite 5 motif + agate 10 motif + malachite 10 motif
> View attachment 5335270



You have the best collection and such elegant style!! I look forward to your posts all the time, thank you for sharing with us


----------



## Newbie2016

tenshix said:


> Sunny but chilly weather today, my WG stack softly gleaming in the shade.
> 
> View attachment 5334029


I rarely revisit pictures...but something about this stack is so dreamy/serene that I have visited your picture three times in the last day or so!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Me too!  For custom pieces where I have a choice, I am all about the prong work!  I've actually had a jeweler redo prong work twice as I didn't like it.  I don’t like sloppy prong work either.  It is amazing how prongs make such a difference.  I like minimal metal too to let the diamonds be the star. We are so similar!



Agree with you 100%! My hubby says I can be a pain in the butt for this reason, it’s a bit hard to find custom jewelers to work with because I tend to be obsessive over every detail and complain when the work is sloppy. But I think it just goes to show we hold jewelers to very high standards. Luckily I’m not so picky with finished branded pieces, I can appreciate their style as is and just purchase what I like.


----------



## tenshix

Newbie2016 said:


> I rarely revisit pictures...but something about this stack is so dreamy/serene that I have visited your picture three times in the last day or so!



That is so sweet of you to say! I don’t normally post photos either but I saw them softly gleaming and felt like I had to share what I was seeing  Thank you for appreciating my humble stack


----------



## einseine

My favorite 2-motif (but they are a little heavy)


----------



## rosebean

allure244 said:


> I have a 17 love (non pave) and can wear either a small or medium size perlee bracelet. I ultimately decided to get the small perlee as it fits more flush with love 17 (non pave). You may want to try both xs and small size perlee with ur love 16.


Thank you for your suggestion. Good point, I would like to have them sit flush next to each other.  But with currently low inventory, I don’t know when I will get a chance to try them on. Do you mind sharing your lovely stack?


----------



## Happyish

glamourbag said:


> Correct, size small Clover for you. I love it paired with any Love. I think you will too.





rosebean said:


> thank you for your great input.  I agree with you, definitely like the shape of the LOVE, very flatting.  Thinking about adding perlee clover (never tried, no store nearby, so don't know how it looks on me) my size 16 LOVE (non pave). Based on your input, I probably should go with size small.
> thank you again!


I wore a size 16 LOVE but needed the x-small Clover. Please try before you buy. Ask if your store has a sample size bracelet or if they can get one in for you to try so you can make sure of the size.


----------



## rosebean

Happyish said:


> I wore a size 16 LOVE but needed the x-small Clover. Please try before you buy. Ask if your store has a sample size bracelet or if they can get one in for you to try so you can make sure of the size.


Thank you Happyish! Will do.


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> Blue and green





KristinS said:


> I love this with your sweater … so pretty !!





nicole0612 said:


> This looks so beautiful. I love how you make unique combinations with your pieces.





jenaywins said:


> Absolutely STUNNING and unexpected.





tenshix said:


> You have the best collection and such elegant style!! I look forward to your posts all the time, thank you for sharing with us


Thanks for the kind comments all, I am just very glad that we have this forum to share our appreciation and enjoyment of VCA! I also love seeing everyone‘s posts and feel inspired to use my pieces more — we have such a nice community =)


----------



## glamourbag

Happyish said:


> I wore a size 16 LOVE but needed the x-small Clover. Please try before you buy. Ask if your store has a sample size bracelet or if they can get one in for you to try so you can make sure of the size.


Agree. And everyone is different with fit. I know two people who have a regular Love in size 17 and bought a Clover in Small, however, I also know people who have a regular Love in 17 and bought a Medium Clover. You must like your bangles fitted or perhaps you bought your Clover back when sizing was different (before the size small)?


----------



## allure244

rosebean said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. Good point, I would like to have them sit flush next to each other.  But with currently low inventory, I don’t know when I will get a chance to try them on. Do you mind sharing your lovely stack?


 
Here you go - small yellow gold perlee bracelet with my size 17 love and 16 juc.


----------



## marbella8

allure244 said:


> Here you go - small yellow gold perlee bracelet with my size 17 love and 16 juc.



WOW, I love your stack a lot! Not typical, some organicness to it with the PB bracelet, but still neat looking.


----------



## missie1

allure244 said:


> Here you go - small yellow gold perlee bracelet with my size 17 love and 16 juc.


I love this stack.  The Pascal  flower bangle is amazing


----------



## Happyish

glamourbag said:


> Agree. And everyone is different with fit. I know two people who have a regular Love in size 17 and bought a Clover in Small, however, I also know people who have a regular Love in 17 and bought a Medium Clover. You must like your bangles fitted or perhaps you bought your Clover back when sizing was different (before the size small)?


Nope--none of the above. I bought my Clover last year. I have tiny wrists. I could have used a Size 15 in the Love Bracelets, but at the time Size 15 was only available in Japan, hence the Size 16.
The Size 15 Juste Un Clou, Size 16 Loves and the XS Clover and Signature Perlee all lined-up perfectly. They were the same diameter and sat flush to one another. This worked for me, but someone else may have a different need or preference in sizing.


----------



## rosebean

allure244 said:


> Here you go - small yellow gold perlee bracelet with my size 17 love and 16 juc.


thank you so much for sharing! looks great next to each other. I was doubting earlier, but not anymore.


----------



## rosebean

Happyish said:


> Nope--none of the above. I bought my Clover last year. I have tiny wrists. I could have used a Size 15 in the Love Bracelets, but at the time Size 15 was only available in Japan, hence the Size 16.
> The Size 15 Juste Un Clou, Size 16 Loves and the XS Clover and Signature Perlee all lined-up perfectly. They were the same diameter and sat flush to one another. This worked for me, but someone else may have a different need or preference in sizing.


@Happyish, @glamourbag, @allure244 based on your experience, it seems that XS clover works best (flush) with 16 LOVE and S clover works best with 17 LOVE.  I will definitely try both XS and S. I hope my wrist will comfortable with the XS clover. 
thank you for your suggestions and photos.


----------



## artistemd

DA Club said:


> WooHoo! Picked up my five motif Guilloche bracelet today, promptly sent out for resizing.
> 
> While shopping, stoped by Bulgari to try on the serpenti bracelets (the frivole and MOP are mine). This bracelet has been on my wish list for two years! Just haven’t taken the plunge and also can’t decide on white or yellow gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334846
> View attachment 5334847


Gorgeous. The serpenti is on my wish list, too. I think I understand your dilemma... I mostly wear yellow gold, but I usually prefer white with diamonds. Either way, you can't go wrong!


----------



## artistemd

chiaoapple said:


> Wearing the malachite magic pendant with MOP 10 motif
> View attachment 5325497


Beautiful! Love the way you combined the pendant and 10 station. I don't wear my pendant very often because the chain often feels too long, and I don't love doubling it. Thanks for the inspiration... I must try this!


----------



## artistemd

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral mode
> View attachment 5306875


Gorgeous. Love it all. Are your earrings here magic size or vintage? (I have vintage pave.)


----------



## eternallove4bag

artistemd said:


> Gorgeous. Love it all. Are your earrings here magic size or vintage? (I have vintage pave.)


Thank you so much! They are actually vintage size so we are twins on that


----------



## chiaoapple

artistemd said:


> Beautiful! Love the way you combined the pendant and 10 station. I don't wear my pendant very often because the chain often feels too long, and I don't love doubling it. Thanks for the inspiration... I must try this!


Thank you! Regarding the magic chain length, i also recommend getting a shorter  (non VCA) chain that is the exact length you like. Once I did so, my magic pendants have taken on new life haha.


----------



## DS2006

artistemd said:


> Beautiful! Love the way you combined the pendant and 10 station. I don't wear my pendant very often because the chain often feels too long, and I don't love doubling it. Thanks for the inspiration... I must try this!



VCA will shorten your chain for you, and there still will be extra rings on it to allow you to adjust the length.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sort of an action shot….I wore my new cluster earrings with my lotus ring today. I channelled @BigAkoya and wore them casually with ripped jeans, sweater and flip flops. I hope I will wear my lotus more now that I finally have earrings to match!


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> Sort of an action shot….I wore my new cluster earrings with my lotus ring today. I channelled @BigAkoya and wore them casually with ripped jeans, sweater and flip flops. I hope I will wear my lotus more now that I finally have earrings to match!


The earrings are an excellent design to go with your Lotus ring!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Sort of an action shot….I wore my new cluster earrings with my lotus ring today. I channelled @BigAkoya and wore them casually with ripped jeans, sweater and flip flops. I hope I will wear my lotus more now that I finally have earrings to match!


This looks fabulous!  If I am seeing the earrings correctly, the cluster earrings are mixed cut with pears and marquises!  I love using mixed cuts in pieces as it gives the piece so much character.  Reminds of the Tiffany Victoria line which I love.
I also love how the piece uses shared prongs so it's like a bed of diamonds nestled together. 

One other comment if I may... I am equally obsessed about your gorgeous hands as I am your gorgeous jewelry...
Moving on to your hands.... since I see you like pale pink nail polish, and you keep your nails a medium length... have you ever tried a Mannequin Hands nail polish look? 

I love the look, but it's easier said than done.  The whole idea is to have nails that match the color of your skin, so your hand looks sleek and beautiful, like a mannequin's hand, hence the name.  It was super popular years ago, and now it's coming back in fashion again.  It has now morphed into the nude nail look, but it's more than just wearing nude nail polish (anyone can do that).  It was truly the sleek Mannequin Hands look when it first came out on the runways. To have the perfect Mannequin Hands look, you need... long slender fingers with minimal fat knuckles (you), nails with a long oval nail bed (you), nails worn at a medium length with a squoval tip (you).   Try it and see if you like it. I love it do it often, but it does not look perfect on me as I have... fat knuckles (gong!), and I wear my nails really short so I can type fast, but it makes my fingers look stubby (double gong!). It's also about the perfect shade of nude with a touch of pink or yellow, to match your skin tone, which again, is easier said than done. Here are photos in case you might like the look: The Posh Polish: Mannequin Hands!

Sorry for going off topic, but if I had your hands, I would wear the Mannequin Hands nail polish look all the time and put on big bold rings!  It would be like the models where all you see is the bling!  

Your Lotus set is beautiful.  I hope you wear your Lotus set more, and yes, go casual!  It makes it look so fun and pop!  You have a gorgeous collection!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> This looks fabulous!  If I am seeing the earrings correctly, the cluster earrings are mixed cut with pears and marquises!  I love using mixed cuts in pieces as it gives the piece so much character.  Reminds of the Tiffany Victoria line which I love.
> I also love how the piece uses shared prongs so it's like a bed of diamonds nestled together.
> 
> One other comment if I may... I am equally obsessed about your gorgeous hands as I am your gorgeous jewelry...
> Moving on to your hands.... since I see you like pale pink nail polish, and you keep your nails a medium length... have you ever tried a Mannequin Hands nail polish look?
> 
> I love the look, but it's easier said than done.  The whole idea is to have nails that match the color of your skin, so your hand looks sleek and beautiful, like a mannequin's hand, hence the name.  It was super popular years ago, and now it's coming back in fashion again.  It has now morphed into the nude nail look, but it's more than just wearing nude nail polish (anyone can do that).  It was truly the sleek Mannequin Hands look when it first came out on the runways. To have the perfect Mannequin Hands look, you need... long slender fingers with minimal fat knuckles (you), nails with a long oval nail bed (you), nails worn at a medium length with a squoval tip (you).   Try it and see if you like it. I love it do it often, but it does not look perfect on me as I have... fat knuckles (gong!), and I wear my nails really short so I can type fast, but it makes my fingers look stubby (double gong!). It's also about the perfect shade of nude with a touch of pink or yellow, to match your skin tone, which again, is easier said than done. Here are photos in case you might like the look: The Posh Polish: Mannequin Hands!
> 
> Sorry for going off topic, but if I had your hands, I would wear the Mannequin Hands nail polish look all the time and put on big bold rings!  It would be like the models where all you see is the bling!
> 
> Your Lotus set is beautiful.  I hope you wear your Lotus set more, and yes, go casual!  It makes it look so fun and pop!  You have a gorgeous collection!


Good eye! Yes the diamonds are pears and marquise and they sitting is such that the diamonds look like one big sparkle cluster. The diamonds are angled like the victorias too so they sparkle off each other and let the light in and through the earring since the sitting is open at back. I had tried the Victoria and I loved them but they were not wow on me. They also looked a bit funny as I have small lobes so they sit off my lobe. And then add in the ridiculous price for not much diamond or impact.
I will try to wear this set more now. My DH was a bit sad I did not wear noeud yesterday, I had to remind him he also ‘got’ me the lotus (though I picked out and such, vs noeud which was a surprise). But he clearly has a favourite…

On nails, I have been wanting to try that look. I use gel as it stays on longer than regular. I will look for a nude colour. I can only buy online right now so might need to order a bunch and see if I can find the right colour. I missed my calling as a commercial ad hand/arm model.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> The earrings are an excellent design to go with your Lotus ring!


Thanks! So happy the search is over after a year and I have something I love.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Good eye! Yes the diamonds are pears and marquise and they sitting is such that the diamonds look like one big sparkle cluster. The diamonds are angled like the victorias too so they sparkle off each other and let the light in and through the earring since the sitting is open at back. I had tried the Victoria and I loved them but they were not wow on me. They also looked a bit funny as I have small lobes so they sit off my lobe. And then add in the ridiculous price for not much diamond or impact.
> I will try to wear this set more now. My DH was a bit sad I did not wear noeud yesterday, I had to remind him he also ‘got’ me the lotus (though I picked out and such, vs noeud which was a surprise). But he clearly has a favourite…
> 
> On nails, I have been wanting to try that look. I use gel as it stays on longer than regular. I will look for a nude colour. I can only buy online right now so might need to order a bunch and see if I can find the right colour. I missed my calling as a commercial ad hand/arm model.


Me too... I tried Victoria too to match the Lotus ring.  It's that metal dot in the middle of the earrings that throws it off.  It ruins the whole look in my opinion.  Why couldn't they have put a tiny diamond in the center?  It would have been perfect that way. 
Your cluster earrings are ten times prettier than Victoria.  

On not wearing your Noeud ring today... Okay Ms. @lynne_ross , here's how this works...
You need to be in suck-up mode if you want more surprise pieces from hubby in the future.  You are required to wear the Noeud ring daily for the next two weeks.  You are forbidden to wear any other ring until then.  When you wear the ring, you must say to hubby at regular intervals, "you love the ring so much, he's the best, all your TPF buddies love it on you and said you have gorgeous hands for rings, you can never have too many rings!"  (hint hint Frivole)


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Me too... I tried Victoria too to match the Lotus ring.  It's that metal dot in the middle of the earrings that throws it off.  It ruins the whole look in my opinion.  Why couldn't they have put a tiny diamond in the center?  It would have been perfect that way.
> Your cluster earrings are ten times prettier than Victoria.
> 
> On not wearing your Noeud ring today... Okay Ms. @lynne_ross , here's how this works...
> You need to be in suck-up mode if you want more surprise pieces from hubby in the future.  You are required to wear the Noeud ring daily for the next two weeks.  You are forbidden to wear any other ring until then.  When you wear the ring, you must say to hubby at regular intervals, "you love the ring so much, he's the best, all your TPF buddies love it on you and said you have gorgeous hands for rings, you can never have too many rings!"  (hint hint Frivole)


Hahahaha! You are right! I will try to wear it a lot over next month even though we are mostly home and only go out for walks  . I can’t wait for the days we have things to do and places to travel do.


----------



## Yodabest

lynne_ross said:


> Hahahaha! You are right! I will try to wear it a lot over next month even though we are mostly home and only go out for walks  . I can’t wait for the days we have things to do and places to travel do.



Just wanted to say I feel this


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Sort of an action shot….I wore my new cluster earrings with my lotus ring today. I channelled @BigAkoya and wore them casually with ripped jeans, sweater and flip flops. I hope I will wear my lotus more now that I finally have earrings to match!


Those earrings are such a perfect combo for your gorgeous lotus ring! Stunning!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Stacking on a sunny day. I know this is the vca forum but I do love my Ecrou with the signature.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Stacking on a sunny day. I know this is the vca forum but I do love my Ecrou with the signature.


So fresh and crisp! Love


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> So fresh and crisp! Love


Thank you @eternallove4bag.  I love your amazing collection.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you @eternallove4bag.  I love your amazing collection.


Thank you so much


----------



## may3545

lynne_ross said:


> Sort of an action shot….I wore my new cluster earrings with my lotus ring today. I channelled @BigAkoya and wore them casually with ripped jeans, sweater and flip flops. I hope I will wear my lotus more now that I finally have earrings to match!


These earrings are breathtaking! Can you post action shots with them on? What brand is this? I'm in love *flutter*


----------



## lynne_ross

may3545 said:


> These earrings are breathtaking! Can you post action shots with them on? What brand is this? I'm in love *flutter*


Thanks! I suck at taking pics, here is one from my phone with the lotus. A jeweller made them for me based off some pictures I found online. I could not find anything premade, branded or otherwise, that I loved.


----------



## KristinS

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I suck at taking pics, here is one from my phone with the lotus. A jeweller made them for me based off some pictures I found online. I could not find anything premade, branded or otherwise, that I loved.


The Harry Winston cluster collection comes close, but I think the earrings you designed are that much extra


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I suck at taking pics, here is one from my phone with the lotus. A jeweller made them for me based off some pictures I found online. I could not find anything premade, branded or otherwise, that I loved.


Breathtaking!


----------



## lynne_ross

KristinS said:


> The Harry Winston cluster collection comes close, but I think the earrings you designed are that much extra


Thanks! I was inspired by the HW cluster but I found most have all these extra claws that did not look good to me. Wanted the simple claws - hard to explain but if you look closely at pics you can see what I mean.


----------



## KristinS

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I was inspired by the HW cluster but I found most have all these extra claws that did not look good to me. Wanted the simple claws - hard to explain but if you look closely at pics you can see what I mean.


Your earrings look cleaner and more stunning than HW. It was a great call to have these earrings customized w/out the claws … what a great vision !!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I suck at taking pics, here is one from my phone with the lotus. A jeweller made them for me based off some pictures I found online. I could not find anything premade, branded or otherwise, that I loved.


The earrings are gorgeous and look great with your Lotus ring.  Love them!

Ok, Ms. @lynne_ross fun time is over.  Can you please get back with the program?  Please kindly wear you Noeud ring and go back in suck-up mode.  It has not even been a week.  Focus!  

Trust me, you are going to thank me when hubby surprises you with another ring!  

We only want the best for you.  As evidence you are back with the program, please kindly post a mod shot of your gorgeous Noeud ring and Frivole earrings!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> The earrings are gorgeous and look great with your Lotus ring.  Love them!
> 
> Ok, Ms. @lynne_ross fun time is over.  Can you please get back with the program?  Please kindly wear you Noeud ring and go back in suck-up mode.  It has not even been a week.  Focus!
> 
> Trust me, you are going to thank me when hubby surprises you with another ring!
> 
> We only want the best for you.  As evidence you are back with the program, please kindly post a mod shot of your gorgeous Noeud ring and Frivole earrings!


Haha! On your advise I wore my noeud on Sunday when we went for a walk. Note that Hong Kong is back in 2020 and we are likely going into lockdown with the mass testing scheme. So it is really hard to wear jewellery. My SA also let me know he can not ship to me for foreseeable future. So glad my DH hit noeud in time! As proof here is me wearing on walk


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! On your advise I wore my noeud on Sunday when we went for a walk. Note that Hong Kong is back in 2020 and we are likely going into lockdown with the mass testing scheme. So it is really hard to wear jewellery. My SA also let me know he can not ship to me for foreseeable future. So glad my DH hit noeud in time! As proof here is me wearing on walk


Love this ring! It’s so gorgeous on you!  Perfect timing too!


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! On your advise I wore my noeud on Sunday when we went for a walk. Note that Hong Kong is back in 2020 and we are likely going into lockdown with the mass testing scheme. So it is really hard to wear jewellery. My SA also let me know he can not ship to me for foreseeable future. So glad my DH hit noeud in time! As proof here is me wearing on walk


This is the most beautiful ring. Just gorgeous! Wear it in good health and happiness.


----------



## tenshix

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! On your advise I wore my noeud on Sunday when we went for a walk. Note that Hong Kong is back in 2020 and we are likely going into lockdown with the mass testing scheme. So it is really hard to wear jewellery. My SA also let me know he can not ship to me for foreseeable future. So glad my DH hit noeud in time! As proof here is me wearing on walk



This ring was made for your hand!! Just gorgeous  Stay safe in HK!


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! On your advise I wore my noeud on Sunday when we went for a walk. Note that Hong Kong is back in 2020 and we are likely going into lockdown with the mass testing scheme. So it is really hard to wear jewellery. My SA also let me know he can not ship to me for foreseeable future. So glad my DH hit noeud in time! As proof here is me wearing on walk


This piece is so beautiful! You guys are back in lockdown?!!!!   It seems endless!


----------



## chiaoapple

Wearing onyx pave bracelet with customised extender which the fold over collar helps to conceal!


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> Wearing onyx pave bracelet with customised extender which the fold over collar helps to conceal!
> View attachment 5340158


Gorgeous and I love the Dion Lee sweater or dress (if I got that correct - I love DL and have a bunch of his tops and corsets) with the WG


----------



## Prada Prince

Enjoying some tasty pasta on the weekend…


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Wearing onyx pave bracelet with customised extender which the fold over collar helps to conceal!
> View attachment 5340158


Your pictures never disappoint


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! On your advise I wore my noeud on Sunday when we went for a walk. Note that Hong Kong is back in 2020 and we are likely going into lockdown with the mass testing scheme. So it is really hard to wear jewellery. My SA also let me know he can not ship to me for foreseeable future. So glad my DH hit noeud in time! As proof here is me wearing on walk


This beauty was meant for your beautiful hands! So sorry to hear about the impending lockdown. It seems like we are all in this continuous, never ending loop!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Neutral mode on repeat


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral mode on repeat
> View attachment 5340608


So many butterflies floating around these days... all different stones... MOP, lapis, turquoise...  it's so enabling!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> So many butterflies floating around these days... all different stones... MOP, lapis, turquoise...  it's so enabling!


Right there with you


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> So many butterflies floating around these days... all different stones... MOP, lapis, turquoise...  it's so enabling!


Hehe it’s like the stars are aligning and VCA community is beckoning you to join them in their furor to show butterflies some much needed love…. Join us


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Right there with you


They are so whimsical yet so darn elegant. They signify hope and transformation, reminding us life is short but beautiful. What’s there not to love about them, right?


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> They are so whimsical yet so darn elegant. They signify hope and transformation, reminding us life is short but beautiful. What’s there not to love about them, right?


Well when you put it that way - take my credit card


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Well when you put it that way - take my credit card


Omg I am chuckling away to glory! I can’t wait to see when and which of these butterflies make their way into your collection! Your hands were made to showcase beautiful rings btw!


----------



## pinky7129

Prada Prince said:


> Enjoying some tasty pasta on the weekend…
> 
> View attachment 5340509


Gorgeous! Is that the sweet Alhambra bracelet? How do you like it?!


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> They are so whimsical yet so darn elegant. They signify hope and transformation, reminding us life is short but beautiful. What’s there not to love about them, right?


Well said!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe it’s like the stars are aligning and VCA community is beckoning you to join them in their furor to show butterflies some much needed love…. Join us


You know what's funny... I had mentally decided I would most likely get a one, and it was just as matter of which stone to choose.  I had not told my SA which butterfly rings I wanted to see because I typically wait until I have a date for visiting the boutique before I give him my list of pieces to bring in.  Hence, my SA did not know of my interest in the butterfly collection.  He only knew I dismissed it earlier.

Well, my SA kind of unknowingly blew it for me, but it was the result of a kind and sincere gesture...
Several weeks ago, my SA offered the turquoise butterfly pieces and asked if I was interested.  He then added about the butterfly ring... "it's kind of dainty though, and I know you wear bigger rings so it's probably not you, but I wanted to ask you just in case." For reference, he has seen me also with other non-VCA rings, so he does have a reference of the type rings I wear.
Well, since that comment... I can't get "dainty" out of my mind because in addition to being too "cutesy", I was also worried about "dainty".   

I do respect my SA for knowing my taste & preferences and for not doing the fake sales line on me... "it will be so gorgeous on you, turquoise is limited, only a few will be able to have this special piece."  I had a SA (not VCA) at another luxury brand who said "it's so gorgeous on you, you have to get it" to every piece I tried on.  It was so annoying I dumped her.  I hate empty statements like that, especially from sales associates.  To be fair to my SA, I am certain he added that dainty comment to remind me he knew my tastes, and that he was not just offering me pieces to make a sale.   I do appreciate it.

Well... that turquoise butterfly "dainty" comment was a few weeks ago...
I am now seeing all these butterflies, and I am beginning to embrace how cute and whimsical it is.  I am okay with cute, because I can be cute in striped top and shorts!      But dainty... ugh... dainty is not my look at all, and as I've said often, everyone has a look they strive for.

I really look forward to trying on the ring to see how it will look on me.  Who knows... it may be love at first sight!  I'll be sure my nails are painted with Chanel Rouge Noir for a tough lady look.   

I plan to ask him to bring in the two rings so I can compare and maybe pick one.   These cute little butterflies have certainly caught my eye now... I can't stop thinking of these little guys!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Right there with you


The pink sapphire earrings would go great with Noeud.  Super cute and fun.


----------



## etoupebirkin

@BigAkoya ,

The butterfies you “need” are the limited edition ones like in my avatar. They only make 18 and then they’re done. Typically, they are done only in WG.

The craftsmanship is impeccable.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> @BigAkoya ,
> 
> The butterfies you “need” are the limited edition ones like in my avatar. They only make 18 and then they’re done. Typically, they are done only in WG.
> 
> The craftsmanship is impeccable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340769
> View attachment 5340770
> View attachment 5340771


Wow... these are breathtaking.  Now these are serious butterflies!   
I especially love the one with the leaf mosaic.  I only saw the MOP and GMOP versions online, and they were not exciting to me.  
Your butterflies are gorgeous!  I might even be able to wear one on a long chain.  

I wonder if they come in a ring!  I would love a big ring like that.  And... here's the thing for me with butterflies... I find antennae on butterfly jewelry really scary, so the Flying Butterfly ring to me is frightening.    
Your butterflies are so nice, and they don't have antennae!  

I will ask my SA about the jumbo butterflies tomorrow.  Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## candymonstr

etoupebirkin said:


> @BigAkoya ,
> 
> The butterfies you “need” are the limited edition ones like in my avatar. They only make 18 and then they’re done. Typically, they are done only in WG.
> 
> The craftsmanship is impeccable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340769
> View attachment 5340770
> View attachment 5340771


Love this look and your butterflies! I also remember this being the picture that got me looking for lacquer butterflies   Sharing a pic of the one I ended up with and a more colourful one I considered


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> So many butterflies floating around these days... all different stones... MOP, lapis, turquoise...  it's so enabling!


Here's some of the Lacquer Butterflies by Junichi Hakose for Van Cleef. I've never even seen these in the stores.


----------



## Happyish

candymonstr said:


> Love this look and your butterflies! I also remember this being the picture that got me looking for lacquer butterflies   Sharing a pic of the one I ended up with and a more colourful one I considered
> View attachment 5340836
> View attachment 5340837


These are wonderful! Exactly what I've been thinking about. Congratulations. I would love to see a modeling shot if you have it!


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> @BigAkoya ,
> 
> The butterfies you “need” are the limited edition ones like in my avatar. They only make 18 and then they’re done. Typically, they are done only in WG.
> 
> The craftsmanship is impeccable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340769
> View attachment 5340770
> View attachment 5340771


They were there before but now, these have gone way up on my list . . . 
Thank you for posting (I think)!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Here's some of the Lacquer Butterflies by Junichi Hakose for Van Cleef. I've never even seen these in the stores.


Okay.. I googled... there were 20 made, in 2011.  You would have to buy these in the after market. 
Here is one and there is a short writeup about them... your tip on Junichi Hakose is how I found this... thanks!
And wow... @etoupebirkin has 2 out of the 20 made!     

Bonhams : VAN CLEEF AND ARPELS: WOOD, LACQUER, DIAMOND AND MOTHER-OF-PEARL LIMITED EDITION 'KIKUMAKIE' BUTTERFLY BROOCH


----------



## BigAkoya

candymonstr said:


> Love this look and your butterflies! I also remember this being the picture that got me looking for lacquer butterflies   Sharing a pic of the one I ended up with and a more colourful one I considered
> View attachment 5340836
> View attachment 5340837


Both are beautiful!  Okay... in the TPF world... we can account for 3 out of the 20 that were made.  It's like who owns the most Faberge eggs!   

2 for @etoupebirkin  and 1 for you!  Gorgeous pieces!


----------



## rosebean

chiaoapple said:


> Wearing onyx pave bracelet with customised extender which the fold over collar helps to conceal!
> View attachment 5340158


beautiful and always created!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Okay.. I googled... there were 20 made, in 2011.  You would have to buy these in the after market.
> Here is one and there is a short writeup about them... your tip on Junichi Hakose is how I found this... thanks!
> And wow... @etoupebirkin has 2 out of the 20 made!
> 
> Bonhams : VAN CLEEF AND ARPELS: WOOD, LACQUER, DIAMOND AND MOTHER-OF-PEARL LIMITED EDITION 'KIKUMAKIE' BUTTERFLY BROOCH


Isn't this beautiful! Thank you for posting.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral mode on repeat
> View attachment 5340608


Beautiful butterfly, thank god they don’t make YG.


----------



## ehy210

vintage alhambra five motif mop


----------



## chiaoapple

glamourbag said:


> Gorgeous and I love the Dion Lee sweater or dress (if I got that correct - I love DL and have a bunch of his tops and corsets) with the WG


Thanks for noticing ! Yes it’s the sweater that can be worn with either side as the front.


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Your pictures never disappoint





eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral mode on repeat
> View attachment 5340608


Right back at you!
Neutral mode is the best mode


----------



## chiaoapple

etoupebirkin said:


> @BigAkoya ,
> 
> The butterfies you “need” are the limited edition ones like in my avatar. They only make 18 and then they’re done. Typically, they are done only in WG.
> 
> The craftsmanship is impeccable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340769
> View attachment 5340770
> View attachment 5340771


So obsessed with everything here! You have such wonderful timeless style.


----------



## tenshix

etoupebirkin said:


> @BigAkoya ,
> 
> The butterfies you “need” are the limited edition ones like in my avatar. They only make 18 and then they’re done. Typically, they are done only in WG.
> 
> The craftsmanship is impeccable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340769
> View attachment 5340770
> View attachment 5340771



Oh my word what a work of art!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> The pink sapphire earrings would go great with Noeud.  Super cute and fun.


Exactly what I am thinking! 
I do find the ring a bit small but at same time it has impact. If you look at pictures you can see the little butterflies even from a distance. So give it a go. However the Mariah ring is my pick for you. It is big and gorgeous. It is a butterfly, but it is a big boss lady butterfly to me! Try it again as well.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> You know what's funny... I had mentally decided I would most likely get a one, and it was just as matter of which stone to choose.  I had not told my SA which butterfly rings I wanted to see because I typically wait until I have a date for visiting the boutique before I give him my list of pieces to bring in.  Hence, my SA did not know of my interest in the butterfly collection.  He only knew I dismissed it earlier.
> 
> Well, my SA kind of unknowingly blew it for me, but it was the result of a kind and sincere gesture...
> Several weeks ago, my SA offered the turquoise butterfly pieces and asked if I was interested.  He then added about the butterfly ring... "it's kind of dainty though, and I know you wear bigger rings so it's probably not you, but I wanted to ask you just in case." For reference, he has seen me also with other non-VCA rings, so he does have a reference of the type rings I wear.
> Well, since that comment... I can't get "dainty" out of my mind because in addition to being too "cutesy", I was also worried about "dainty".
> 
> I do respect my SA for knowing my taste & preferences and for not doing the fake sales line on me... "it will be so gorgeous on you, turquoise is limited, only a few will be able to have this special piece."  I had a SA (not VCA) at another luxury brand who said "it's so gorgeous on you, you have to get it" to every piece I tried on.  It was so annoying I dumped her.  I hate empty statements like that, especially from sales associates.  To be fair to my SA, I am certain he added that dainty comment to remind me he knew my tastes, and that he was not just offering me pieces to make a sale.   I do appreciate it.
> 
> Well... that turquoise butterfly "dainty" comment was a few weeks ago...
> I am now seeing all these butterflies, and I am beginning to embrace how cute and whimsical it is.  I am okay with cute, because I can be cute in striped top and shorts!      But dainty... ugh... dainty is not my look at all, and as I've said often, everyone has a look they strive for.
> 
> I really look forward to trying on the ring to see how it will look on me.  Who knows... it may be love at first sight!  I'll be sure my nails are painted with Chanel Rouge Noir for a tough lady look.
> 
> I plan to ask him to bring in the two rings so I can compare and maybe pick one.   These cute little butterflies have certainly caught my eye now... I can't stop thinking of these little guys!


The necklace might be dainty but not the earrings. I also love that they're not flowers . . . not that VCA's flowers aren't gorgeous, but it's nice to have something that isn't floral but works with it. Flowers and butterflies, what could be better? It's a non-set set . . .
Back to the dainty though--there's something whimsical, playful and a little bit fierce about these butterflies, especially when they're mismatched. Kind of like couples. Mismatched but they somehow work. And for that reason they convey a rare symbolism beyond their ornamental value. Is that dainty? I think not . . .
But seeing your taste, I think only a big ginormous butterfly will do . . .


----------



## Happyish

More butterfly clips . . . I've been collecting photos. I'd be hard-pressed to pick a favorite.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> @BigAkoya ,
> 
> The butterfies you “need” are the limited edition ones like in my avatar. They only make 18 and then they’re done. Typically, they are done only in WG.
> 
> The craftsmanship is impeccable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340769
> View attachment 5340770
> View attachment 5340771


Are these white gold or yellow? In the first two photos they look like white gold, in the second, yellow . . . 
I keep going back to these. They are truly wonderful. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> More butterfly clips . . . I've been collecting photos. I'd be hard-pressed to pick a favorite.


These absolutely take my breath away.  They are all amazing in their own unique way.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Prada Prince

pinky7129 said:


> Gorgeous! Is that the sweet Alhambra bracelet? How do you like it?!


Honestly, I love it so much! I might actually *whispers* prefer it to my LOVE bracelet now! 

With the sweet size, I think it works well with the rest of my jewellery for stacking - a vintage size would just overwhelm the rest.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I suck at taking pics, here is one from my phone with the lotus. A jeweller made them for me based off some pictures I found online. I could not find anything premade, branded or otherwise, that I loved.


Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! On your advise I wore my noeud on Sunday when we went for a walk. Note that Hong Kong is back in 2020 and we are likely going into lockdown with the mass testing scheme. So it is really hard to wear jewellery. My SA also let me know he can not ship to me for foreseeable future. So glad my DH hit noeud in time! As proof here is me wearing on walk



Love love this ring.  So elegant…it simply floats on your hand.  Stay safe during lockdown.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happyish said:


> Are these white gold or yellow? In the first two photos they look like white gold, in the second, yellow . . .
> I keep going back to these. They are truly wonderful. Thank you so much for sharing.


They are made in WG, but how they are made makes them go equally well in WG or YG, even RG.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> They are made in WG, but how they are made makes them go equally well in WG or YG, even RG.


I agree . . . they transcend jewelry, much like butterflies themselves . . . 
Gorgeous, gorgeous collection!


----------



## Amarino

Thanks you all for your help, I finally chose Guilloche. I love so so much


----------



## rosebean

Amarino said:


> Thanks you all for your help, I finally chose Guilloche. I love so so much


Congratulations, you have a well curated   beautiful collection.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> You know what's funny... I had mentally decided I would most likely get a one, and it was just as matter of which stone to choose.  I had not told my SA which butterfly rings I wanted to see because I typically wait until I have a date for visiting the boutique before I give him my list of pieces to bring in.  Hence, my SA did not know of my interest in the butterfly collection.  He only knew I dismissed it earlier.
> 
> Well, my SA kind of unknowingly blew it for me, but it was the result of a kind and sincere gesture...
> Several weeks ago, my SA offered the turquoise butterfly pieces and asked if I was interested.  He then added about the butterfly ring... "it's kind of dainty though, and I know you wear bigger rings so it's probably not you, but I wanted to ask you just in case." For reference, he has seen me also with other non-VCA rings, so he does have a reference of the type rings I wear.
> Well, since that comment... I can't get "dainty" out of my mind because in addition to being too "cutesy", I was also worried about "dainty".
> 
> I do respect my SA for knowing my taste & preferences and for not doing the fake sales line on me... "it will be so gorgeous on you, turquoise is limited, only a few will be able to have this special piece."  I had a SA (not VCA) at another luxury brand who said "it's so gorgeous on you, you have to get it" to every piece I tried on.  It was so annoying I dumped her.  I hate empty statements like that, especially from sales associates.  To be fair to my SA, I am certain he added that dainty comment to remind me he knew my tastes, and that he was not just offering me pieces to make a sale.   I do appreciate it.
> 
> Well... that turquoise butterfly "dainty" comment was a few weeks ago...
> I am now seeing all these butterflies, and I am beginning to embrace how cute and whimsical it is.  I am okay with cute, because I can be cute in striped top and shorts!      But dainty... ugh... dainty is not my look at all, and as I've said often, everyone has a look they strive for.
> 
> I really look forward to trying on the ring to see how it will look on me.  Who knows... it may be love at first sight!  I'll be sure my nails are painted with Chanel Rouge Noir for a tough lady look.
> 
> I plan to ask him to bring in the two rings so I can compare and maybe pick one.   These cute little butterflies have certainly caught my eye now... I can't stop thinking of these little guys!


I am seriously thinking if I would use ‘dainty’ to describe the butterfly rings and honestly, what comes to my mind are words like ‘elegant’, ‘whimsical’, ‘aesthetically beautiful’….definitely not ‘dainty’.. but here’s the thing, for the insane amounts of money we spend on these pieces, we have to be 100% on board and in love with them. If there’s an iota of doubt, I say let it go because there are so many other gorgeous pieces for us to try and bring home.

I am hoping more beautiful pieces will come our way in the coming months/years and we can wait for things that wow us! I am at that point myself where the things I think I ‘can’ add are really ‘maybes’ and I am not 100% convinced I need them in my collection. Well, I say money saved for better things in the future for us


----------



## eternallove4bag

etoupebirkin said:


> @BigAkoya ,
> 
> The butterfies you “need” are the limited edition ones like in my avatar. They only make 18 and then they’re done. Typically, they are done only in WG.
> 
> The craftsmanship is impeccable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340769
> View attachment 5340770
> View attachment 5340771


Gorgeous and what I love is how effortlessly you wear them!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Right back at you!
> Neutral mode is the best mode


Yay


----------



## Happyish

Amarino said:


> Thanks you all for your help, I finally chose Guilloche. I love so so much


Oh my! What fun . . . wear them well and in good health and happiness.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I am seriously thinking if I would use ‘dainty’ to describe the butterfly rings and honestly, what comes to my mind are words like ‘elegant’, ‘whimsical’, ‘aesthetically beautiful’….definitely not ‘dainty’.. but here’s the thing, for the insane amounts of money we spend on these pieces, we have to be 100% on board and in love with them. If there’s an iota of doubt, I say let it go because there are so many other gorgeous pieces for us to try and bring home.
> 
> I am hoping more beautiful pieces will come our way in the coming months/years and we can wait for things that wow us! I am at that point myself where the things I think I ‘can’ add are really ‘maybes’ and I am not 100% convinced I need them in my collection. Well, I say money saved for better things in the future for us


Agree, this stuff is too expensive to not love it.  Maybe it’s also time to move on and find a new love.  I hear LVMH is going to have more high end pieces at Tiffany. Something matchy matchy for your Soleste?


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Are these white gold or yellow? In the first two photos they look like white gold, in the second, yellow . . .
> I keep going back to these. They are truly wonderful. Thank you so much for sharing.


By the way, I asked my SA about these today.  He told me what you already shared, which is they were a one-time production.  He has not seen them since.  

Thanks for posting all the photos… these butterflies are beautiful.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, I asked my SA about these today.  He told me what you already shared, which is they were a one-time production.  He has not seen them since.
> 
> Thanks for posting all the photos… these butterflies are beautiful.


Actually, that's incorrect. The lacquer butterflies have been produced for approximately 16 years. The production is limited. Last year there were 10 in the series. Someone mentioned that 18 are made of each design and this is for world-wide distribution.
With Covid, I don't know if any designs will be introduced this year.
Hopefully, the lacquer butterflies will not be discontinued.
Here are photos of the last series of which I'm aware. I also have detailed photos and descriptions including the symbolism behind the designs so if anyone's interested, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Actually, that's incorrect. The lacquer butterflies have been produced for approximately 16 years. The production is limited. Last year there were 12 in the series. Someone mentioned that 18 are made of each design and this is for world-wide distribution.
> With Covid, I don't know if any designs will be introduced this year.
> Hopefully, the lacquer butterflies will not be discontinued.
> Here are photos of the last series of which I'm aware. I also have detailed photos and descriptions of many of these including the symbolism behind the designs so if anyone's interested, please don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> View attachment 5341851


Oh!  Thank you.  I asked him the wrong question.  I texted him, and it was short.  I did not send him any photos from TPF as that is not inappropriate.  I just asked about the 2011 butterfly clips and if there were any available.  I was not clear to him as I did not realize they made a few each year.  It’s probably why he said the 2011 pieces were one time, which for 2011, it was.  I will ask him about general jumbo butterfly clips and ask when new ones will come out.  Thanks for clarifying.  Now I’m excited again.  

However, if you say they are only limited to 18-20 annually, my guess is they would only be offered to VVIPs.   I would not be interested in pre-loved, but I did see two pre-loved yesterday as I was surfing. 

Do you have any?  Please share.  I’d love to see!


----------



## Happyish

No, I don't have any . . . I've been collecting photos and last year looked into the butterflies and tried to learn as much as possible about them.
When I first started collecting VCA, I was shown one of the lacquer butterflies and wasn't interested. Lacquer? I kept thinking of the Elsa Peretti for Tiffany wood jewelry they make with a lacquer finish. 
I wasn't impressed and didn't understand them, especially at the then price point. At the time I was collecting Alhambra and had little interest in anything else.
Now I get it . . . Wish I'd bought a few along the way.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I bought the grey/gold butterfly during an event At Neimans. They had several and I felt this was the nicest and most wearable of the bunch. The second one with the carnelian was purchased after an exhaustive search and my Neimans SA was a relentless advocate for me. I love the both of them together inordinately.

I like that they are both quintessentially VCA and very limited edition. And while they we’re are not cheap, they weren’t out of reach.

I Googled Van Cleef lacquer butterfly and searched images and found that my first butterfly brooch is in the Cooper Hewitt Museum’s collection. How cool is that!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I bought the grey/gold butterfly during an event At Neimans. They had several and I felt this was the nicest and most wearable of the bunch. The second one with the carnelian was purchased after an exhaustive search and my Neimans SA was a relentless advocate for me. I love the both of them together inordinately.
> 
> I like that they are both quintessentially VCA and very limited edition. And while they we’re are not cheap, they weren’t out of reach.
> 
> I Googled Van Cleef lacquer butterfly and searched images and found that my first butterfly brooch is in the Cooper Hewitt Museum’s collection. How cool is that!
> View attachment 5342066


What a wonderful surprise to know your piece is at the Cooper Hewitt.  I will look for it next time I visit that museum. 
You can add another museum piece to your list (e.g. Tolomeo).  You know how to pick them!

These seem quite hard to get as they are limited to less than two dozen.  Knowing the pecking order of things though.. I hope I can get a shot at it... I will let my SA know I am interested in these butterflies, wait for until another set to be produced, and fly out to the event, if I even get invited to this one.  I'll tell him I'll show up!  I hate going to events and always say no, but I would tough it out for a jumbo butterfly!  I recently said no to an event, and I regret it a bit (the CEO was supposed to be there).  My husband said I should have gone and while at the event, I could have begged him to make the lapis Hellebore.   
Yeah...  I'm not over the Hellebore ring yet... I should delete the photo and wipe it from my memory.   

But... forget Hellebore, I am moving on... my rebound VCA love interest will be jumbo butterflies!  
When I first saw your post, I was thinking of wearing it as a pendant.  I think the butterfly will be big enough to pop when wore as a long pendant (unlike Frivole WG Very Large Clip which is a bit small as a long pendant).  After staring at a few butterfly clips online, the pin seems to be placed at a horizontal which means it will slide around if I use a chain and the weight of the chain will pull on the open end of the pin. I would think VCA can add loops and put a chain on it so I can wear it as a long pendant.  

You butterflies are beautiful!  Both are stunning yet so different, great choices!  
I think your gorgeous MOP/GMOP museum butterfly will look quite nice on my neck with my Frivole pave set.     
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## DS2006

10 in the series and 18-20 of each is 180-200 per year. That is still very, very limited. They are beautiful works of art! I would think there are some long time collectors here who may be able to access them. I hope we will see some posted here before long!

Check out 2004 on this page:









						2000s - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

The Maison experienced a new creative impetus, crafting the first themed High Jewelry collections. Alongside groundbreaking jewelry creations such as Perlée and Frivole, the Complications Poétiques watch collection expressed Van Cleef & Arpels’ poetic vision of time.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




Article with more recent beautiful pictures:









						Van Cleef & Arpels Lacquered Butterflies: Catch a glimpse of this new 2020 poetic collaboration - 2LUXURY2.COM
					

Butterflies embody finesse, grace, and ephemeral beauty. French Jewelry Maison Van Cleef & Arpels has always had a




					www.2luxury2.com


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> 10 in the series and 18-20 of each is 180-200 per year. That is still very, very limited. They are beautiful works of art! I would think there are some long time collectors here who may be able to access them. I hope we will see some posted here before long!


Yes, I would think existing butterfly clip owners get first dibs.  I think it's fair so they can collect them.  
As I was searching the other day, I saw a couple online for sale, so they do pop up.    

I too hope we see more posted here!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Clients want more ‘camera action’ on Teams meetings so they’re getting a lot of VCA.  SO Magic & 50th Anniversary pieces today.


----------



## EpiFanatic

etoupebirkin said:


> I bought the grey/gold butterfly during an event At Neimans. They had several and I felt this was the nicest and most wearable of the bunch. The second one with the carnelian was purchased after an exhaustive search and my Neimans SA was a relentless advocate for me. I love the both of them together inordinately.
> 
> I like that they are both quintessentially VCA and very limited edition. And while they we’re are not cheap, they weren’t out of reach.
> 
> I Googled Van Cleef lacquer butterfly and searched images and found that my first butterfly brooch is in the Cooper Hewitt Museum’s collection. How cool is that!
> View attachment 5342066


Your butterflies are amazing. And you wear them so well. What great choices.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Agree, this stuff is too expensive to not love it.  Maybe it’s also time to move on and find a new love.  I hear LVMH is going to have more high end pieces at Tiffany. Something matchy matchy for your Soleste?


Oooh yes! Sign me up please


----------



## nicole0612

8seventeen19 said:


> Clients want more ‘camera action’ on Teams meetings so they’re getting a lot of VCA.  SO Magic & 50th Anniversary pieces today.
> View attachment 5342159


Gorgeous pieces! I was so close to SO this exact magic bracelet but in YG. I ended up getting the all malachite since it was somehow found for me as one of the last available without needing to SO, but the onyx is so much more wearable that I am tempted again! For this style onyx is an excellent choice to preserve the dangling motif while still being dramatic and gorgeous!
I wasn’t actually wearing mine but you inspired me to take a photo!


----------



## kvitka4u

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I would think existing butterfly clip owners get first dibs.  I think it's fair so they can collect them.
> As I was searching the other day, I saw a couple online for sale, so they do pop up.
> 
> I too hope we see more posted here!


These butterflies are exquisite - like wearing art. Thank you everyone for sharing your collections and information. That’s why I enjoy this forum so much. Always something new to learn and discover.  Hope that everyone looking for one is able to get it. Would love to see this year’s edition. In a meantime posting a VCA butterfly charm I recently purchased at a jewelry show. It’s preloved but makes me so happy.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Actually, that's incorrect. The lacquer butterflies have been produced for approximately 16 years. The production is limited. Last year there were 10 in the series. Someone mentioned that 18 are made of each design and this is for world-wide distribution.
> With Covid, I don't know if any designs will be introduced this year.
> Hopefully, the lacquer butterflies will not be discontinued.
> Here are photos of the last series of which I'm aware. I also have detailed photos and descriptions including the symbolism behind the designs so if anyone's interested, please don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> View attachment 5341851


Okay... the ones you show are the 2019 batch.  My SA sent me the same photos.  They are the "latest" ones produced according to my SA.  Thanks for letting me know they are made each year, sort of, except none for 2020 and 2021.  Such drama around these jumbo butterflies!

By the way, this got me fired up about my lost love... yes.. the one I can't let go of yet... "Hell"-ebore.
I asked my SA to submit the request, place the order.  Take my money again, but this time, no refunds accepted!
It's a new year... it could happen!


----------



## marbella8

kvitka4u said:


> These butterflies are exquisite - like wearing art. Thank you everyone for sharing your collections and information. That’s why I enjoy this forum so much. Always something new to learn and discover.  Hope that everyone looking for one is able to get it. Would love to see this year’s edition. In a meantime posting a VCA butterfly charm I recently purchased at a jewelry show. It’s preloved but makes me so happy.





kvitka4u said:


> These butterflies are exquisite - like wearing art. Thank you everyone for sharing your collections and information. That’s why I enjoy this forum so much. Always something new to learn and discover.  Hope that everyone looking for one is able to get it. Would love to see this year’s edition. In a meantime posting a VCA butterfly charm I recently purchased at a jewelry show. It’s preloved but makes me so happy.



That’s beautiful, congrats! Would you mind posting a picture of it on a chain worn. I’ve always wondered how it would look since it is diagonal. Thank you!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Okay... the ones you show are the 2019 batch.  My SA sent me the same photos.  They are the "latest" ones produced.
> Thanks for letting me know they are made each year sort of, except none for 2020 and 2021.  Such drama around these jumbo butterflies!
> 
> By the way, this got me fired up about my lost love... yes.. the one I can't let go of yet... "Hell"-ebore.
> I asked my SA to submit the request, place the order.  Take my money again, but this time, no refunds accepted!
> It's a new year... it could happen!


Wow. Thank you for letting me know. I gather the sell-through isn't that fast. I think these are very under-the-radar pieces. I've never seen any on display.
Since these are made by one man (and his workshop in Tokyo) I wonder about continued availability. If you find/buy one, please post!


----------



## kvitka4u

marbella8 said:


> That’s beautiful, congrats! Would you mind posting a picture of it on a chain worn. I’ve always wondered how it would look since it is diagonal. Thank you!


Thank you very much. It would be my pleasure. I’ll do it tomorrow during the day for better lighting. I happen to like how it looks on the chain diagonally.


----------



## EpiFanatic

kvitka4u said:


> These butterflies are exquisite - like wearing art. Thank you everyone for sharing your collections and information. That’s why I enjoy this forum so much. Always something new to learn and discover.  Hope that everyone looking for one is able to get it. Would love to see this year’s edition. In a meantime posting a VCA butterfly charm I recently purchased at a jewelry show. It’s preloved but makes me so happy.


That is so cute and unique!  Love it.  Congratulations on such a nice find.


----------



## marbella8

kvitka4u said:


> Thank you very much. It would be my pleasure. I’ll do it tomorrow during the day for better lighting. I happen to like how it looks on the chain diagonally.


Thank you very much


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous pieces! I was so close to SO this exact magic bracelet but in YG. I ended up getting the all malachite since it was somehow found for me as one of the last available without needing to SO, but the onyx is so much more wearable that I am tempted again! For this style onyx is an excellent choice to preserve the dangling motif while still being dramatic and gorgeous!
> I wasn’t actually wearing mine but you inspired me to take a photo!


I love your malachite magic bracelet.  So green and gorgeous!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I love your malachite magic bracelet.  So green and gorgeous!


Thank you! Malachite is so delicate but so stunningly beautiful!


----------



## candymonstr

Happyish said:


> Wow. Thank you for letting me know. I gather the sell-through isn't that fast. I think these are very under-the-radar pieces. I've never seen any on display.
> Since these are made by one man (and his workshop in Tokyo) I wonder about continued availability. If you find/buy one, please post!


Agree that these are quite under the radar so they are probably still out there. There were several available in Hong Kong last year. Here are a couple of pictures I saved. First one was an iPhone picture taken by an SA. Second one from Instagram. Some colours really look quite different from the official photos!


----------



## etoupebirkin

candymonstr said:


> Agree that these are quite under the radar so they are probably still out there. There were several available in Hong Kong last year. Here are a couple of pictures I saved. First one was an iPhone picture taken by an SA. Second one from Instagram. Some colours really look quite different from the official photos!
> View attachment 5342830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342831


Thank you for posting these. I just love them. And I love that they’re under the radar. The blue one with the wild rabbits is breathtaking.


----------



## kvitka4u

marbella8 said:


> Thank you very much


@marbella8 here it goes. Sorry I’m awful at taking mod shots but hopefully it gives you an idea.


----------



## marbella8

kvitka4u said:


> @marbella8 here it goes. Sorry I’m awful at taking mod shots but hopefully it gives you an idea.



Thank you very much!!! I love, love it on you, and how you layered it with a vintage-Alhambra pendant! They look amazing together. Congrats


----------



## BigAkoya

kvitka4u said:


> @marbella8 here it goes. Sorry I’m awful at taking mod shots but hopefully it gives you an idea.


That's a nice big butterfly!  Looks great.  You can even wear it on a long chain.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Happyish

candymonstr said:


> Agree that these are quite under the radar so they are probably still out there. There were several available in Hong Kong last year. Here are a couple of pictures I saved. First one was an iPhone picture taken by an SA. Second one from Instagram. Some colours really look quite different from the official photos!
> View attachment 5342830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342831


This is such a treat! Thank you for posting.


----------



## SouthTampa

candymonstr said:


> Agree that these are quite under the radar so they are probably still out there. There were several available in Hong Kong last year. Here are a couple of pictures I saved. First one was an iPhone picture taken by an SA. Second one from Instagram. Some colours really look quite different from the official photos!
> View attachment 5342830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342831


I want then all!   I would just stare at them all day


----------



## etoupebirkin

Was inspired today to wear the butterflies today. Along with my Perlee Clover hoops and bracelet.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> Was inspired today to wear the butterflies today. Along with my Perlee Clover hoops and bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5343317
> View attachment 5343318


Oh my goodnesss! Thank you for sharing. Your gray top is a perfect foil for those butterflies. 
Apologies in advance for "enabling," but have you thought about adding a pair of butterfly earrings?


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> Was inspired today to wear the butterflies today. Along with my Perlee Clover hoops and bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5343317
> View attachment 5343318


Stunning EB!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Was inspired today to wear the butterflies today. Along with my Perlee Clover hoops and bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5343317
> View attachment 5343318


I am drooling over your bling.  You have the most gorgeous pieces, and they look fantastic on you.  
I especially love the way you pinned the butterflies and the way you positioned them.  It makes the butterflies look like they are buzzing buddies floating around.  So gorgeous!  

Have you ever tried to wear one on a long chain?  My SA and I were talking about this, and he thinks because the pin is horizontal, the weight of the chain will pull the pin.  It also will not hang "away" from the body and not flat.  I am curious if you have tried to ever hang it on a chain.  

Thank you for sharing this!  It's just wow!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous pieces! I was so close to SO this exact magic bracelet but in YG. I ended up getting the all malachite since it was somehow found for me as one of the last available without needing to SO, but the onyx is so much more wearable that I am tempted again! For this style onyx is an excellent choice to preserve the dangling motif while still being dramatic and gorgeous!
> I wasn’t actually wearing mine but you inspired me to take a photo!


Malachite always gets me! So darn beautiful.


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite always gets me! So darn beautiful.


Such a gorgeous stone is it it? I just love stones with striations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> Such a gorgeous stone is it it? I just love stones with striations!


Me too! Adds character.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happyish said:


> Oh my goodnesss! Thank you for sharing. Your gray top is a perfect foil for those butterflies.
> Apologies in advance for "enabling," but have you thought about adding a pair of butterfly earrings?


I have not thought about the butterfly earrings because I think they may clash. The design is similar, but not the same. Just enough to bother me. That being said, I have not tried it. Who knows, it could be stunning.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> I am drooling over your bling.  You have the most gorgeous pieces, and they look fantastic on you.
> I especially love the way you pinned the butterflies and the way you positioned them.  It makes the butterflies look like they are buzzing buddies floating around.  So gorgeous!
> 
> Have you ever tried to wear one on a long chain?  My SA and I were talking about this, and he thinks because the pin is horizontal, the weight of the chain will pull the pin.  It also will not hang "away" from the body and not flat.  I am curious if you have tried to ever hang it on a chain.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this!  It's just wow!


I have not tried it on a chain because the pin mechanism does not come off to my knowledge. If I hang it on a chain, the long tine of the pin is visible. And it ruins it for me. If there was a way to detach the pin mechanism with a loop for a chain, I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> I have not tried it on a chain because the pin mechanism does not come off to my knowledge. If I hang it on a chain, the long tine of the pin is visible. And it ruins it for me. If there was a way to detach the pin mechanism with a loop for a chain, I would do it in a heartbeat.


Here's a thought. What about pinning it to a velvet ribbon or creating a grosgrain choker--as was used with the Frivole which you could then wear around your neck. You might even be able to find a choker at VCA.


----------



## lynne_ross

etoupebirkin said:


> Was inspired today to wear the butterflies today. Along with my Perlee Clover hoops and bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5343317
> View attachment 5343318


Those butterflies are so gorgeous! Never tire of seeing pictures. 
I saw one in Hong Kong last year and it was exquisite.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lynne_ross said:


> Those butterflies are so gorgeous! Never tire of seeing pictures.
> I saw one in Hong Kong last year and it was exquisite.


I own a lot of VCA. And I love it all. The butterflies are truly unique. I would suggest that you, or anyone else, find two that work well together. The interaction of two butterflies really is wonderful and playful.

ETA: I also think they are good value given the limited edition nature and exquisite detail.


----------



## lynne_ross

etoupebirkin said:


> I own a lot of VCA. And I love it all. The butterflies are truly unique. I would suggest that you, or anyone else, find two that work well together. The interaction of two butterflies really is wonderful and playful.
> 
> ETA: I also think they are good value given the limited edition nature and exquisite detail.


I agree with you on value. I would consider one especially if it can be worn as pendant. They are a piece of art. @BigAkoya let us know what you find out.


----------



## lynne_ross

@BigAkoya this is for you - I tried the maniquin


BigAkoya said:


> This looks fabulous!  If I am seeing the earrings correctly, the cluster earrings are mixed cut with pears and marquises!  I love using mixed cuts in pieces as it gives the piece so much character.  Reminds of the Tiffany Victoria line which I love.
> I also love how the piece uses shared prongs so it's like a bed of diamonds nestled together.
> 
> One other comment if I may... I am equally obsessed about your gorgeous hands as I am your gorgeous jewelry...
> Moving on to your hands.... since I see you like pale pink nail polish, and you keep your nails a medium length... have you ever tried a Mannequin Hands nail polish look?
> 
> I love the look, but it's easier said than done.  The whole idea is to have nails that match the color of your skin, so your hand looks sleek and beautiful, like a mannequin's hand, hence the name.  It was super popular years ago, and now it's coming back in fashion again.  It has now morphed into the nude nail look, but it's more than just wearing nude nail polish (anyone can do that).  It was truly the sleek Mannequin Hands look when it first came out on the runways. To have the perfect Mannequin Hands look, you need... long slender fingers with minimal fat knuckles (you), nails with a long oval nail bed (you), nails worn at a medium length with a squoval tip (you).   Try it and see if you like it. I love it do it often, but it does not look perfect on me as I have... fat knuckles (gong!), and I wear my nails really short so I can type fast, but it makes my fingers look stubby (double gong!). It's also about the perfect shade of nude with a touch of pink or yellow, to match your skin tone, which again, is easier said than done. Here are photos in case you might like the look: The Posh Polish: Mannequin Hands!
> 
> Sorry for going off topic, but if I had your hands, I would wear the Mannequin Hands nail polish look all the time and put on big bold rings!  It would be like the models where all you see is the bling!
> 
> Your Lotus set is beautiful.  I hope you wear your Lotus set more, and yes, go casual!  It makes it look so fun and pop!  You have a gorgeous collection!


I tried your advice of doing the mannequin nail look. The nail colour is a great match but it is coming out pink in the indoor pic, the outdoor pic is more true to colour. The first pic is indoor and the second pic is outdoor (my hands are puffy since I have been out for 3 hours hiking). It is an interesting look, not sure I love it or not.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I agree with you on value. I would consider one especially if it can be worn as pendant. They are a piece of art. @BigAkoya let us know what you find out.


I spoke to my SA, and he does not think it will good look.  He cracked me up and said he could get me the turquoise butterfly pendant if I really wanted a butterfly pendant.  I said no, a definite no.  

On the butterfly pin, you can force anything, but there are a few problems with wearing it on a chain. The photos are a bit deceiving, as while the pin bar disappears when pinned onto something, you will see top "bar" when it's hanging on a chain.  The bigger issue though is the pin bars are horizontal, and there is no good way to feed a chain through. Here are two photos as examples.  

See the horizontal bar showing at the top between the wings?  It will be hidden when pinned, but it will show when hanging and look goofy.   



See the back of the pin and how the bars are horizontal? A chain is not meant to loop through.  The bar is not sturdy enough to hold the weight of a pendant on a chain.  The bar can be pulled out of the socket easily.  It is not a true clasp.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I spoke to my SA, and he does not think it will good look.  He cracked me up and said he could get me the turquoise butterfly pendant if I really wanted a butterfly pendant.  I said no, a definite no.
> 
> On the butterfly pin, you can force anything, but there are a few problems with wearing it on a chain. The photos are a bit deceiving, as while the pin bar disappears when pinned onto something, you will see top "bar" when it's hanging on a chain.  The bigger issue though is the pin bars are horizontal, and there is no good way to feed a chain through. Here are two photos as examples.
> 
> See the horizontal bar showing at the top between the wings?  It will be hidden when pinned, but it will show when hanging and look goofy.
> View attachment 5343801
> 
> 
> See the back of the pin and how the bars are horizontal? A chain is not meant to loop through.  The bar is not sturdy enough to hold the weight of a pendant on a chain.  The bar can be pulled out of the socket easily.  It is not a true clasp.
> View attachment 5343804


Oh that is too bad as I am not a pin person and would want this as a pendant.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> @BigAkoya this is for you - I tried the maniquin
> 
> I tried your advice of doing the mannequin nail look. The nail colour is a great match but it is coming out pink in the indoor pic, the outdoor pic is more true to colour. The first pic is indoor and the second pic is outdoor (my hands are puffy since I have been out for 3 hours hiking). It is an interesting look, not sure I love it or not.


I agree, it looks okay, not great.  To me, in both photos, the nail polish color is too peachy (e.g. too much yellow).  It needs to be more neutral to match your skin (e.g. more drops of white to lighten i up and beige to remove the yellow, less red/yellow as it looks peach to me).  There cannot be any pink as mannequins are not pink.  It's hard to find the perfect shade.  If you think you might like to it, try it for a bit, and see if you get used to that look.

After I wear a dark shade for a while (e.g. Chanel Rouge Noir) and I switch to my mannequin look (e.g last time the shade was Chanel Organdi), it's kind of a shock as my hands look dead.  However, after a few hours... I'm feeling the mannequin look again.  If you don't like it, skip it... it was a fun experiment.  

I love both your rings... the Noeud is such a statement piece.  
Then there's your yellow diamond.  It's rare to see heart cuts, and yours is the perfect shape... a fat heart (vs. a skinny pointy heart).  I love your sunshine yellow heart!  It's gorgeous.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I agree, it looks okay, not great.  To me, in both photos, the nail polish color is too peachy (e.g. too much yellow).  It needs to be more neutral to match your skin (e.g. more drops of white to lighten i up and beige to remove the yellow, less red/yellow as it looks peach to me).  There cannot be any pink as mannequins are not pink.  It's hard to find the perfect shade.  If you think you might like to it, try it for a bit, and see if you get used to that look.
> 
> After I wear a dark shade for a while (e.g. Chanel Rouge Noir) and I switch to my mannequin look (e.g last time the shade was Chanel Organdi), it's kind of a shock as my hands look dead.  However, after a few hours... I'm feeling the mannequin look again.  If you don't like it, skip it... it was a fun experiment.
> 
> I love both your rings... the Noeud is such a statement piece.
> Then there's your yellow diamond.  It's rare to see heart cuts, and yours is the perfect shape... a fat heart (vs. a skinny pointy heart).  I love your sunshine yellow heart!  It's gorgeous.


Yes more of a fun experiment. So far my favourite colours to wear are ever so slightly metallic light pinks. 
Thanks on the rings. These are my two favourites at the moment.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> @BigAkoya this is for you - I tried the maniquin
> 
> I tried your advice of doing the mannequin nail look. The nail colour is a great match but it is coming out pink in the indoor pic, the outdoor pic is more true to colour. The first pic is indoor and the second pic is outdoor (my hands are puffy since I have been out for 3 hours hiking). It is an interesting look, not sure I love it or not.


I like the idea of it, but I would prefer a taupey beige, or, in Hermes parlance--Etoupe!


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> Yes more of a fun experiment. So far my favourite colours to wear are ever so slightly metallic light pinks.
> Thanks on the rings. These are my two favourites at the moment.


That Noeud picture with the pink nails and the roses was perfection to me!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I like the idea of it, but I would prefer a taupey beige, or, in Hermes parlance--Etoupe!


Yes... Etoupe!  That's the perfect word to describe that look!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> That Noeud picture with the pink nails and the roses was perfection to me!


Almost perfection... 
The ring was stunning, and nails were gorgeous, but it was missing the family.  Where's Oreo and Butterscotch (aka Oynx and Opal)? There are so many beautiful photos here on TPF, but above all else, your photos with "the family" give me the biggest ear to ear grin.  

If you decide to play with your nails again and don't mind posting... kindly post a family photo, please!   

By the way, I stared at your Noeud again.  I've tried several bow rings as you may recall.  To me, your Noeud is the most stunning bow ring.  I am so glad you got it, and certainly before they stopped making it.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Added these vintage TE in my collection. Took my SA 3 mos to find the perfect piece.  Happy weekend y’all


----------



## Happyish

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Added these vintage TE in my collection. Took my SA 3 mos to find the perfect piece.  Happy weekend y’all
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344261


How pretty--and I love the china.  I'm a bit of a china nut, not to mention anything with a Greek Key!


----------



## mesh123

Amarino said:


> Thanks you all for your help, I finally chose Guilloche. I love so so much


I love everything in this photo


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> Was inspired today to wear the butterflies today. Along with my Perlee Clover hoops and bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5343317


I was doing some more research (aka yearning) on the lacquer butterflies. It looks like your butterfly with the leaves and flowers was part of the first collection produced in 2004. Such a wonderful pairing. Compatible but different . . .


----------



## Fabfashion

chiaoapple said:


> Wearing onyx pave bracelet with customised extender which the fold over collar helps to conceal!
> View attachment 5340158


Gorgeous set! What do you use for a customized extender? We were just chatting about extending the onyx pave bracelet into a necklace on another sub forum.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Happyish said:


> How pretty--and I love the china.  I'm a bit of a china nut, not to mention anything with a Greek Key!


Thank you. I’m a fan of chinawares too. I got these from versace. Have a great day


----------



## hers4eva

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Added these vintage TE in my collection. Took my SA 3 mos to find the perfect piece.  Happy weekend y’all
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344261



Gorgeous photo .. what is the name of the tea cup and saucer?


----------



## chiaoapple

Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous set! What do you use for a customized extender? We were just chatting about extending the onyx pave bracelet into a necklace on another sub forum.


Hi, I went to a local jewellers and customised 2 chains (WG and RG) to use as extenders for the two bracelets in the pic. I choose the type of link and specified the length based on how I wanted the “necklace” to fall. To be honest I am not super satisfied as I think the length is not entirely right (you never know until you wear the items in real life situations), so may go back later to have the chains adjusted and perhaps change the clasp… all work in progress =)


----------



## missie1

Ladies went to boutique yesterday and fell in love with the most amazing earrings.  I had dismissed Alhambra earrings as being matronly when matched with necklace  and all sweets didn’t look great on my ears.  My amazing sales person brought out the diamond butterflies for me to try.  I was in love. These are definitely going on my list.  I’m actually prioritizing them over the 20 motif that I actually loved as well.  The SA had two 10s in my exact combo rg mop and they were stunning.  Also was able to try on the wg clover …same SA had hers so everything I wanted to see came together.


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> Ladies went to boutique yesterday and fell in love with the most amazing earrings.  I had dismissed Alhambra earrings as being matronly when matched with necklace  and all sweets didn’t look great on my ears.  My amazing sales person brought out the diamond butterflies for me to try.  I was in love. These are definitely going on my list.  I’m actually prioritizing them over the 20 motif that I actually loved as well.  The SA had two 10s in my exact combo rg mop and they were stunning.  Also was able to try on the wg clover …same SA had hers so everything I wanted to see came together.


Oh those look gorgeous on you! I had dismissed these two but after seeing all the pics they are now likely moving to top of list (wg and rg sapphire). Encourage you to think about one of the wg pairs as I feel the design shows best in wg. The one hesitation I have is that in some pics the earrings look funny straight on - like when you look straight at face. So I need to try them on again to see how they sit on me.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Oh those look gorgeous on you! I had dismissed these two but after seeing all the pics they are now likely moving to top of list (wg and rg sapphire). Encourage you to think about one of the wg pairs as I feel the design shows best in wg. The one hesitation I have is that in some pics the earrings look funny straight on - like when you look straight at face. So I need to try them on again to see how they sit on me.


So I tried the wg pair on and absolutely loved how they sat and everything.  I was thinking when time comes if I should Order the wg diamond and pink sapphire set.  Then later on I can order single wg diamond one so that can have few combinations.  These absolutely stole the show for me.


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> So I tried the wg pair on and absolutely loved how they sat and everything.  I was thinking when time comes if I should Order the wg diamond and pink sapphire set.  Then later on I can order single wg diamond one so that can have few combinations.  These absolutely stole the show for me.


You should definitely get a wg given your pic. I am thinking similar on getting a pair then a single later. I wish vca would let you mix and match as you please as I would love a yellow sapphire.


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> Ladies went to boutique yesterday and fell in love with the most amazing earrings.  I had dismissed Alhambra earrings as being matronly when matched with necklace  and all sweets didn’t look great on my ears.  My amazing sales person brought out the diamond butterflies for me to try.  I was in love. These are definitely going on my list.  I’m actually prioritizing them over the 20 motif that I actually loved as well.  The SA had two 10s in my exact combo rg mop and they were stunning.  Also was able to try on the wg clover …same SA had hers so everything I wanted to see came together.


You know how I feel about these earrings for you! 100% yes


----------



## MyHjourney

missie1 said:


> Ladies went to boutique yesterday and fell in love with the most amazing earrings.  I had dismissed Alhambra earrings as being matronly when matched with necklace  and all sweets didn’t look great on my ears.  My amazing sales person brought out the diamond butterflies for me to try.  I was in love. These are definitely going on my list.  I’m actually prioritizing them over the 20 motif that I actually loved as well.  The SA had two 10s in my exact combo rg mop and they were stunning.  Also was able to try on the wg clover …same SA had hers so everything I wanted to see came together.


1000%!!! White gold really pops on you. I think if I were you I would do both sides white gold pave!

just on the topic of ordering another single earring, can we order any single butterfly earring if we already have a pair? I am getting the turquoise/gold pave version and might be keen on getting an individual white gold diamond single earring or maybe a lapis single earring.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> You should definitely get a wg given your pic. I am thinking similar on getting a pair then a single later. I wish vca would let you mix and match as you please as I would love a yellow sapphire.


Yes omg can you imagine mixing the Various butterfly combinations.  Perfection


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> You know how I feel about these earrings for you! 100% yes


They are definitely on the list. Right after the Clover.


----------



## missie1

MyHjourney said:


> 1000%!!! White gold really pops on you. I think if I were you I would do both sides white gold pave!
> 
> just on the topic of ordering another single earring, can we order any single butterfly earring if we already have a pair? I am getting the turquoise/gold pave version and might be keen on getting an individual white gold diamond single earring or maybe a lapis single earring.


I know you can order a single diamond one but not sure about the others.  I need to know that once I get closer to ordering because I like the Sapphire rg one.  They were so light on my ears and surprisingly they just worked. They were a bling fest


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> Ladies went to boutique yesterday and fell in love with the most amazing earrings.  I had dismissed Alhambra earrings as being matronly when matched with necklace  and all sweets didn’t look great on my ears.  My amazing sales person brought out the diamond butterflies for me to try.  I was in love. These are definitely going on my list.  I’m actually prioritizing them over the 20 motif that I actually loved as well.  The SA had two 10s in my exact combo rg mop and they were stunning.  Also was able to try on the wg clover …same SA had hers so everything I wanted to see came together.


The butterfly looks stunning on you!  I had dismissed those silly dainty butterflies too, but they keep buzzing in my head!  
Seeing your photo, they are not silly nor dainty.  They have a lot of presence on your ears.  My ears are small and my ear piercing is low, so they will look a bit larger on me which is good.  

Okay... maybe I need to put butterflies back on my list!  Did you try on a butterfly ring?  On which earrings, I love pave, but I also love the quirkiness of unmatched earrings.  If you decide to get a ring, that quirkiness will really be a fun look.  

On priority, I vote get the 20 first... the 20 pops!  Butterfly earrings are nice, but they will not pop as much as the 20.  You cannot miss a 20 when worn... it's iconic VCA.  It's very versatile too... looks best with a striped tee and shorts!      

Thanks for sharing these photos!  I see that necklace popping out too!  I vote 20!


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> So I tried the wg pair on and absolutely loved how they sat and everything.  I was thinking when time comes if I should Order the wg diamond and pink sapphire set.  Then later on I can order single wg diamond one so that can have few combinations.  These absolutely stole the show for me.


Try on the yellow sapphire too.  Depending if you want mellow or a pop, you might like the yellow.
If I were to get a set, I definitely do not want all diamonds as I have enough "all diamond" stuff, and after a while it looks the same... just diamod bling if that makes sense.  

I want something fun; hence  it would be either the pink sapphire or yellow sapphire.  For me, I would pick the one that pops the most on me, and I worry the pink sapphire will just fade into my skin.  The yellow sapphire (while I am a bit anti yellow sapphire as it mimicks a yellow diamond), I think will pop more on me, especially if it's a deep yellow.  

Just a thought to try on all options.  Fit wise, they look great on you!


----------



## Happyish

missie1 said:


> So I tried the wg pair on and absolutely loved how they sat and everything.  I was thinking when time comes if I should Order the wg diamond and pink sapphire set.  Then later on I can order single wg diamond one so that can have few combinations.  These absolutely stole the show for me.


Forgive me for enabling, but I love the butterfly earrings.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Forgive me for enabling, but I love the butterfly earrings.


Thank you!  You always find the best photos!  I love the mismatched earrings.  
Truth be told, my favorite one I've seen is the lapis and diamond.  That is a stunning combo.  Between you and @etoupebirkin , you have the perfect set to me, even if it is in YG.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you!  You always find the best photos!  I love the mismatched earrings.
> Truth be told, my favorite one I've seen is the lapis and diamond.  That is a stunning combo.  Between you and @etoupebirkin , you have the perfect set to me, even if it is in YG.


Thank you so much!
I  wonder if they would make that combination for you in white gold?


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Thank you so much!
> I  wonder if they would make that combination for you in white gold?


I’m not going to ask as I am certain they will not make a set, and I don’t want the earrings without the matching ring.

Plus, my SA just resubmitted my order for Hellebore, so I want to get that through first before I look like a crazy client who only does SOs which I am sure is not what VCA wants.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I’m not going to ask as I am certain they will not make a set, and I don’t want the earrings without the matching ring.
> 
> Plus, my SA just resubmitted my order for Hellebore, so I want to get that through first before I look like a crazy client who only does SOs which I am sure is not what VCA wants.


Why not ask about the butterflies?
It's not like you're not a devoted customer and it's not like you don't have other items in the brand.
They promoted the Hellebore, you saw the Hellebore when it was part of the line, they offered you the Hellebore only to cancel your SO, and you still want the Hellebore. Likewise, you want the Lapis/Pave butterfly earrings in WG. It's your money. They're charging a fee for a product, and if you can pay, and they can supply it, I'm not sure why there would be an issue.
Your taste is sophisticated, you have certain design specifications and you're asking VCA to fulfill them. I think they would be thrilled to have you as a customer--after all, you're one of their best cheerleaders.
I would ask, maybe they would say yes to one or even both. After all, they're the same materials. Further, I assume they want to keep you as a customer. They have to realize that's not going to happen if they keep saying no.
I've been told that some of these special order or limited edition items, (such as the Butterfly earrings in turquoise/pave) have to be approved by management. Some have to be approved by Paris. It kind-of creeps me out that VCA could have a dossier on me, but I imagine they track purchases and spending, so the more you buy, the more they're willing to accommodate your requests.
Good luck with the Hellebore. I'm glad you're being persistent and I hope you get it.


----------



## Prada Prince

Various shades of blue…


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> Forgive me for enabling, but I love the butterfly earrings.


Enable away as they were magical.  Made my heart flutter.  Had no idea they were so beautiful in person


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> Try on the yellow sapphire too.  Depending if you want mellow or a pop, you might like the yellow.
> If I were to get a set, I definitely do not want all diamonds as I have enough "all diamond" stuff, and after a while it looks the same... just diamod bling if that makes sense.
> 
> I want something fun; hence  it would be either the pink sapphire or yellow sapphire.  For me, I would pick the one that pops the most on me, and I worry the pink sapphire will just fade into my skin.  The yellow sapphire (while I am a bit anti yellow sapphire as it mimicks a yellow diamond), I think will pop more on me, especially if it's a deep yellow.
> 
> Just a thought to try on all options.  Fit wise, they look great on you!


When I get closer to placing the order I will have SA get various combinations for me to try so I can decide.  Also you were right about the 20 motif.  It was stunning in rg mop.  I was able to try both as SA had two tens in this exact combination.   I love it and it’s on the list after the Earrings.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> The butterfly looks stunning on you!  I had dismissed those silly dainty butterflies too, but they keep buzzing in my head!
> Seeing your photo, they are not silly nor dainty.  They have a lot of presence on your ears.  My ears are small and my ear piercing is low, so they will look a bit larger on me which is good.
> 
> Okay... maybe I need to put butterflies back on my list!  Did you try on a butterfly ring?  On which earrings, I love pave, but I also love the quirkiness of unmatched earrings.  If you decide to get a ring, that quirkiness will really be a fun look.
> 
> On priority, I vote get the 20 first... the 20 pops!  Butterfly earrings are nice, but they will not pop as much as the 20.  You cannot miss a 20 when worn... it's iconic VCA.  It's very versatile too... looks best with a striped tee and shorts!
> 
> Thanks for sharing these photos!  I see that necklace popping out too!  I vote 20!


The butterflies were stunning and had a huge impact visually.  You definitely must try them on.  So I did try on the the pave butterfly in turquoise and it was absolutely fabulous.  I’m getting a wg Perlee clover next.  I absolutely loved it stacked with my tennis and sweet clover.  SA said it will be while before it comes but that fine.  I put deposit to secure one.


----------



## DS2006

missie1 said:


> Ladies went to boutique yesterday and fell in love with the most amazing earrings.  I had dismissed Alhambra earrings as being matronly when matched with necklace  and all sweets didn’t look great on my ears.  My amazing sales person brought out the diamond butterflies for me to try.  I was in love. These are definitely going on my list.  I’m actually prioritizing them over the 20 motif that I actually loved as well.  The SA had two 10s in my exact combo rg mop and they were stunning.  Also was able to try on the wg clover …same SA had hers so everything I wanted to see came together.


Those are just gorgeous! I also love the perlee clover, of course! Have you considered just getting the white gold mop 20 since you are getting at least one butterfly in wg and the clover in wg?  It's pretty gorgeous and no extra 30% SO surcharge!

*You people are killing me!!! I need to stop looking at this forum!


----------



## sammix3

ehy210 said:


> vintage alhambra five motif mop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340904


Gorgeous!  Is your throw from pottery barn? If so, I have the same one!


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Ladies went to boutique yesterday and fell in love with the most amazing earrings.  I had dismissed Alhambra earrings as being matronly when matched with necklace  and all sweets didn’t look great on my ears.  My amazing sales person brought out the diamond butterflies for me to try.  I was in love. These are definitely going on my list.  I’m actually prioritizing them over the 20 motif that I actually loved as well.  The SA had two 10s in my exact combo rg mop and they were stunning.  Also was able to try on the wg clover …same SA had hers so everything I wanted to see came together.


I love the butterfly earrings on you! I would prioritize this over everything!


----------



## tenshix

I love all this talk of the butterflies, in January I tried on the RG MOP butterfly BTF for fun and I completely fell in love.  With VCA I really do feel like I have to try it on and see if it sparks immediate joy, because some pieces I thought would be great ended up just being ok and some pieces I thought were ok ended up grabbing my heart. Is it because I had higher expectations for the pieces I thought would be great? Maybe. But this butterfly BTF ring is definitely at the very top of my wishlist this year


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> Ladies went to boutique yesterday and fell in love with the most amazing earrings.  I had dismissed Alhambra earrings as being matronly when matched with necklace  and all sweets didn’t look great on my ears.  My amazing sales person brought out the diamond butterflies for me to try.  I was in love. These are definitely going on my list.  I’m actually prioritizing them over the 20 motif that I actually loved as well.  The SA had two 10s in my exact combo rg mop and they were stunning.  Also was able to try on the wg clover …same SA had hers so everything I wanted to see came together.



Missie, I *love* the butterfly earrings on you!! So beautiful, just wow. Statement piece.


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> I love the butterfly earrings on you! I would prioritize this over everything!


. Aren’t they fabulous OMG. I ordered the wg clover as we decided I should finish my arm.  These are definitely the next item.  It was so unexpected.


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> Missie, I *love* the butterfly earrings on you!! So beautiful, just wow. Statement piece.


They really are.  They stole the show for me.  I debated between this and the Perlee but at this price point no impulse purchases allowed. I moved them up on the list


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Try on the yellow sapphire too.  Depending if you want mellow or a pop, you might like the yellow.
> If I were to get a set, I definitely do not want all diamonds as I have enough "all diamond" stuff, and after a while it looks the same... just diamod bling if that makes sense.
> 
> I want something fun; hence  it would be either the pink sapphire or yellow sapphire.  For me, I would pick the one that pops the most on me, and I worry the pink sapphire will just fade into my skin.  The yellow sapphire (while I am a bit anti yellow sapphire as it mimicks a yellow diamond), I think will pop more on me, especially if it's a deep yellow.
> 
> Just a thought to try on all options.  Fit wise, they look great on you!


You do need to try the different stone combinations. I was surprised as the ones I like the best weren't flattering with my skin tone. When you're ready, you might want to ask your SA to bring in an assortment--including the WG.


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> They really are.  They stole the show for me.  I debated between this and the Perlee but at this price point no impulse purchases allowed. I moved them up on the list



Totally agree!! If you are still dreaming about them a long time from now then we know it’s a for sure love. I’m still dreaming about the butterfly BTF ring and was so surprised how they stole my heart unexpectedly too.


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> Those are just gorgeous! I also love the perlee clover, of course! Have you considered just getting the white gold mop 20 since you are getting at least one butterfly in wg and the clover in wg?  It's pretty gorgeous and no extra 30% SO surcharge!
> 
> *You people are killing me!!! I need to stop looking at this forum!


I tried on a wg 20 and it didn’t do anything for me. I was thinking the same thing but it has to be the rg.  It just glowed.  The earrings are amazing.  I need to stop as well because earrings were never on the radar until I started with this fabulous group


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> You do need to try the different stone combinations. I was surprised as the ones I like the best weren't flattering with my skin tone. When you're ready, you might want to ask your SA to bring in an assortment--including the WG.


I definitely will have him bring all of them in for me to try.  When it’s closer to ordering I will fly back in to see them.


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> Totally agree!! If you are still dreaming about them a long time from now then we know it’s a for sure love. I’m still dreaming about the butterfly BTF ring and was so surprised how they stole my heart unexpectedly too.


I loved the ring also but I felt that only one butterfly piece was needed.  I know I will wear the earrings more than the ring


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Those are just gorgeous! I also love the perlee clover, of course! Have you considered just getting the white gold mop 20 since you are getting at least one butterfly in wg and the clover in wg?  It's pretty gorgeous and no extra 30% SO surcharge!
> 
> *You people are killing me!!! I need to stop looking at this forum!


I agree... @missie1 WG MOP 20!  It will great with your WG Clover.  

@DS2006 Focus!  I am very surprised how much I like the WG Clover.  It's probably because I lowered my expectations (e.g. too much metal, log arm), hence I am pleasantly surprised.  I think you will love the bangle, and it will go great with your jewelry collection, VCA and non-VCA.


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> . Aren’t they fabulous OMG. I ordered the wg clover as we decided I should finish my arm.  These are definitely the next item.  It was so unexpected.


I know you will love the Clover!  I am so excited for you!  Woo hoo!  Soon!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I’m not going to ask as I am certain they will not make a set, and I don’t want the earrings without the matching ring.
> 
> Plus, my SA just resubmitted my order for Hellebore, so I want to get that through first before I look like a crazy client who only does SOs which I am sure is not what VCA wants.


Oh I hope it goes through!


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> Enable away as they were magical.  Made my heart flutter.  Had no idea they were so beautiful in person


So glad you love them! Makes me excited to try them on (likely not until July/Aug).


----------



## lynne_ross

tenshix said:


> I love all this talk of the butterflies, in January I tried on the RG MOP butterfly BTF for fun and I completely fell in love.  With VCA I really do feel like I have to try it on and see if it sparks immediate joy, because some pieces I thought would be great ended up just being ok and some pieces I thought were ok ended up grabbing my heart. Is it because I had higher expectations for the pieces I thought would be great? Maybe. But this butterfly BTF ring is definitely at the very top of my wishlist this year
> 
> View attachment 5345370


This looks gorgeous on your hand so I can see why it sparks joy. 
I completely agree with you on that I need to try stuff on. I have tried on items that are popular here and been like meh (20 mop, anything guilloche) and I have tried on things I did not think were me and immediately loved (noeud). It really is best to try on and see what YOU love.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Oh I hope it goes through!


Me too!  I told him I would be okay with turquoise too since turquoise seems to be available now (the BTF Hellebore is MOP for one flower and turquoise for the other flower).  Turquoise is not my first choice as I think the ring looks much better in lapis.  However, I'll take turquoise if that's the only way to get a Hellebore.    

I told my SA to just charge my credit card.  I have not seen any credit charge from VCA yet, so we'll see.  I hope they will approve too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> I love all this talk of the butterflies, in January I tried on the RG MOP butterfly BTF for fun and I completely fell in love.  With VCA I really do feel like I have to try it on and see if it sparks immediate joy, because some pieces I thought would be great ended up just being ok and some pieces I thought were ok ended up grabbing my heart. Is it because I had higher expectations for the pieces I thought would be great? Maybe. But this butterfly BTF ring is definitely at the very top of my wishlist this year
> 
> View attachment 5345370


The ring is just fabulous! I am so glad it’s at the top of your wishlist. It is one of my favorite rings to wear


----------



## eternallove4bag

This stack was and is still my dream stack


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> . Aren’t they fabulous OMG. I ordered the wg clover as we decided I should finish my arm.  These are definitely the next item.  It was so unexpected.


They truly are. Congrats on the WG clover! The clover perlee is iconic and always a great choice.


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> Ladies went to boutique yesterday and fell in love with the most amazing earrings.  I had dismissed Alhambra earrings as being matronly when matched with necklace  and all sweets didn’t look great on my ears.  My amazing sales person brought out the diamond butterflies for me to try.  I was in love. These are definitely going on my list.  I’m actually prioritizing them over the 20 motif that I actually loved as well.  The SA had two 10s in my exact combo rg mop and they were stunning.  Also was able to try on the wg clover …same SA had hers so everything I wanted to see came together.


I sure would be in love too.


----------



## EpiFanatic

tenshix said:


> I love all this talk of the butterflies, in January I tried on the RG MOP butterfly BTF for fun and I completely fell in love.  With VCA I really do feel like I have to try it on and see if it sparks immediate joy, because some pieces I thought would be great ended up just being ok and some pieces I thought were ok ended up grabbing my heart. Is it because I had higher expectations for the pieces I thought would be great? Maybe. But this butterfly BTF ring is definitely at the very top of my wishlist this year
> 
> View attachment 5345370


Heart melting on you.


----------



## tenshix

lynne_ross said:


> This looks gorgeous on your hand so I can see why it sparks joy.
> I completely agree with you on that I need to try stuff on. I have tried on items that are popular here and been like meh (20 mop, anything guilloche) and I have tried on things I did not think were me and immediately loved (noeud). It really is best to try on and see what YOU love.



Thanks so much Lynne! Yes I completely agree, I know online purchasing is very popular but at these price points I feel like you have to be sure you love it and try it on at the store. The Noeud is so perfect on you and I’m so glad your DH has great taste!! Mine needs a lot of training and guidance


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> The ring is just fabulous! I am so glad it’s at the top of your wishlist. It is one of my favorite rings to wear



You are my RG queen inspo!!! Just impeccable style, your whole collection is beautifully curated and I thank you for all the eye candy you share with us I don’t think I’ll look as fabulous as you wearing them but if I get the chance to buy the BTF ring I will do my best to channel you even in sweatpants and athleisure


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> This stack was and is still my dream stack
> View attachment 5345436



Bless this post. I love how your nails match the blouse sleeve too  I die for those soft pinks and lilacs!


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> Heart melting on you.



Thanks Epi  Hoping the stars will align for me to be able to get her this year! I can’t stop thinking about this ring even though it’s not practical to wear daily. Even so I think I would just wear her around the house and errands anyways to admire the craftsmanship all day.


----------



## glamourbag

tenshix said:


> I love all this talk of the butterflies, in January I tried on the RG MOP butterfly BTF for fun and I completely fell in love.  With VCA I really do feel like I have to try it on and see if it sparks immediate joy, because some pieces I thought would be great ended up just being ok and some pieces I thought were ok ended up grabbing my heart. Is it because I had higher expectations for the pieces I thought would be great? Maybe. But this butterfly BTF ring is definitely at the very top of my wishlist this year
> 
> View attachment 5345370


100%! It is spectacular! I love this one, the all pave and the pave/pink sapphire versions. This version looks beautiful on you.


----------



## tenshix

glamourbag said:


> 100%! It is spectacular! I love this one, the all pave and the pave/pink sapphire versions. This version looks beautiful on you.



Thank you so much dear!! The butterflies really did catch me by surprise. They seem to “come alive” when worn!


----------



## lynne_ross

tenshix said:


> Thanks so much Lynne! Yes I completely agree, I know online purchasing is very popular but at these price points I feel like you have to be sure you love it and try it on at the store. The Noeud is so perfect on you and I’m so glad your DH has great taste!! Mine needs a lot of training and guidance


I have spent almost 2 decades training DH! One of the first things he bought me was a bracelet from Tiffany’s…I already had it and he had never noticed.


----------



## tenshix

lynne_ross said:


> I have spent almost 2 decades training DH! One of the first things he bought me was a bracelet from Tiffany’s…I already had it and he had never noticed.



O M G lol he has come a long way since then!!!  A+ for most improved!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> You are my RG queen inspo!!! Just impeccable style, your whole collection is beautifully curated and I thank you for all the eye candy you share with us I don’t think I’ll look as fabulous as you wearing them but if I get the chance to buy the BTF ring I will do my best to channel you even in sweatpants and athleisure


Gosh you are too sweet Thank you for your kind words. Honestly, the butterfly ring looks spectacular on your fingers and I am so excited for you to add it. Hehe you will be surprised how often I wear mine with sweats


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Bless this post. I love how your nails match the blouse sleeve too  I die for those soft pinks and lilacs!


Thank you so much! I am not much of a pink lover but there are certain shades of pink that I do adore


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> I love all this talk of the butterflies, in January I tried on the RG MOP butterfly BTF for fun and I completely fell in love.  With VCA I really do feel like I have to try it on and see if it sparks immediate joy, because some pieces I thought would be great ended up just being ok and some pieces I thought were ok ended up grabbing my heart. Is it because I had higher expectations for the pieces I thought would be great? Maybe. But this butterfly BTF ring is definitely at the very top of my wishlist this year
> 
> View attachment 5345370


The ring is so stunning.  They definitely got these butterflies right


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> The ring is so stunning.  They definitely got these butterflies right



Absolutely!!


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> This stack was and is still my dream stack
> View attachment 5345436


it is a dream indeed! 
Also coincidentally I was just thinking of the diamond one row (which would allow me to “steal” your stack look lol). I have been really hesitant due to price point, but was also wondering if I just go for the full three row… Or restrain myself and be content with admiring it on others!


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> So glad you love them! Makes me excited to try them on (likely not until July/Aug).


I can’t wait for you to try.


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> Thank you so much dear!! The butterflies really did catch me by surprise. They seem to “come alive” when worn!


Yess they just seem to float.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> This stack was and is still my dream stack
> View attachment 5345436


This is gorgeous and what makes it so spectacular is that each piece adds something interesting and different! Totally love!


----------



## ehy210

sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous!  Is your throw from pottery barn? If so, I have the same one!



It is from Pottery Barn! Does your shed like crazy? I feel like I’m living with a husky! How do you fix this?


----------



## artistemd

Question: Has anyone had a few VCA items on order for a while at one boutique, and then found them available in person at another? If so, what did you do?


----------



## Southern Gem

Prada Prince said:


> Saturday snoozing…
> View attachment 5325130


This stack is giving!!!!!  ❤️


----------



## Prada Prince

Southern Gem said:


> This stack is giving!!!!!  ❤


Aww thank you!


----------



## Prada Prince

Mourning the end of the weekend in black…


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> it is a dream indeed!
> Also coincidentally I was just thinking of the diamond one row (which would allow me to “steal” your stack look lol). I have been really hesitant due to price point, but was also wondering if I just go for the full three row… Or restrain myself and be content with admiring it on others!


Oooh be my twin! I love the single row so much! More wearable on a daily basis for me although I won’t lie that three row is spectacular and knowing you, you will style it so well that all of us would be getting major bling envy


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> This is gorgeous and what makes it so spectacular is that each piece adds something interesting and different! Totally love!


Thank you M… the perlee line has my heart especially their bracelets! They align so well together!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh be my twin! I love the single row so much! More wearable on a daily basis for me although I won’t lie that three row is spectacular and knowing you, you will style it so well that all of us would be getting major bling envy


I think you have every RG piece except the three row. Go for broke and get that too.

VCA should hire you as their RG ambassador! Your gorgeous modshots could be from one of their ads.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Happyish said:


> Isn't it nice . . . no matter what you eat, jewelry always fits!
> 
> View attachment 5333138


Wowowowow!!! You got it! Looks soooo outstanding


----------



## Pursi

was a perlee sort of day here


----------



## Happyish

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Wowowowow!!! You got it! Looks soooo outstanding


Thank you! I'm loving it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I think you have every RG piece except the three row. Go for broke and get that too.
> 
> VCA should hire you as their RG ambassador! Your gorgeous modshots could be from one of their ads.


Hehe I love that ‘go for broke’ but because I would be so darn broke, I would need all the million pieces of me to be put back together … but seriously I won’t lie that I haven’t thought about it. Just that, for that price I would love to join @glamourbag and be her twin on the love pave bracelet one day. But before that, I have to make a detour to couple of competing brands and pick up some shiny ’cant seem to get out of mind’ pieces first.
Thank you always for your sweet words


----------



## eternallove4bag

The butterfly ring on repeat mode these days


Sorry for the large picture. I don’t know why it looks so gigantic!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I think you have every RG piece except the three row. Go for broke and get that too.
> 
> VCA should hire you as their RG ambassador! Your gorgeous modshots could be from one of their ads.


I love this. Have you ever noticed that vca ads all look photoshopped? I feel like most of the ads the model is not actually wearing the specific jewellery in the ad and it is photoshopped in. Their ads drive me nuts now. Much prefer looking at Eternals pics!


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> The butterfly ring on repeat mode these days
> View attachment 5346357
> 
> Sorry for the large picture. I don’t know why it looks so gigantic!



Always love your whole outfit coordination! Do you ever put the BTF ring on your 4th finger or is it too heavy/loose to do that?


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> The butterfly ring on repeat mode these days
> View attachment 5346357
> 
> Sorry for the large picture. I don’t know why it looks so gigantic!


Eternal - if you had to pick one ring between frivoles and two butterfly which would you chose? Can’t pick both! 
You model the pieces so well and always look so put together in wearable clothes. Enjoy seeing all your pics.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> I love this. Have you ever noticed that vca ads all look photoshopped? I feel like most of the ads the model is not actually wearing the specific jewellery in the ad and it is photoshopped in. Their ads drive me nuts now. Much prefer looking at Eternals pics!


Awww you made my day … I am a VCA lover for life and I love incorporating their pieces in my everyday life


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Always love your whole outfit coordination! Do you ever put the BTF ring on your 4th finger or is it too heavy/loose to do that?


Thank you so much! Yes, it’s definitely too loose for my 4th finger. I like all my rings to be loose and the downside is I cannot wear them on all fingers.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Eternal - if you had to pick one ring between frivoles and two butterfly which would you chose? Can’t pick both!
> You model the pieces so well and always look so put together in wearable clothes. Enjoy seeing all your pics.


Thank you so much … I am a firm believer that accessories make the look so my clothes are super affordable and can be worn on a daily basis. Gosh, you won’t believe me how many people asked me this question today regarding which ring would I choose if I had to pick only one. And, this is my heartfelt response - in terms of practicality and the bling factor, the pave Frivole BTF ring wins hands down! I can wear it no matter the weather. It’s a carefree ring. I have to be much more careful with the butterfly because of the white mop during rain or snow. But, if I had to choose just one, it would be the butterfly ring for me. I know, the answer kind of surprised me too because I was so sure the Frivole BTF ring would be the ‘one’ for me! I love everything the butterfly ring symbolizes. I look down on it and I have a silly smile on my face. It’s elegant, whimsical, beautiful and it represents everything that’s positive in this world for me.


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Awww you made my day … I am a VCA lover for life and I love incorporating their pieces in my everyday life


I absolutely love your pieces and you showcase everything beautifully.  It helps to see items in the wild being styled.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I love this. Have you ever noticed that vca ads all look photoshopped? I feel like most of the ads the model is not actually wearing the specific jewellery in the ad and it is photoshopped in. Their ads drive me nuts now. Much prefer looking at Eternals pics!


Me too!  I hate their ads and even the mod shots on their website. 

Speaking of modshots... you, of the fabulous hand.  More modshots! 
Family photo please... here are treats to entice your family members...  there is one for each, no fighting.


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> I absolutely love your pieces and you showcase everything beautifully.  It helps to see items in the wild being styled.


Thank you so much! That’s what I love about VCA pieces - they can be styled so that they can be incorporated in our regular every day lives. I am a regular working mom who loves jewelry and I thank this community for letting me share my love for them


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much … I am a firm believer that accessories make the look so my clothes are super affordable and can be worn on a daily basis. Gosh, you won’t believe me how many people asked me this question today regarding which ring would I choose if I had to pick only one. And, this is my heartfelt response - in terms of practicality and the bling factor, the pave Frivole BTF ring wins hands down! I can wear it no matter the weather. It’s a carefree ring. I have to be much more careful with the butterfly because of the white mop during rain or snow. But, if I had to choose just one, it would be the butterfly ring for me. I know, the answer kind of surprised me too because I was so sure the Frivole BTF ring would be the ‘one’ for me! I love everything the butterfly ring symbolizes. I look down on it and I have a silly smile on my face. It’s elegant, whimsical, beautiful and it represents everything that’s positive in this world for me.


Thanks! Very interesting to hear your thoughts. As I will likely only add one more ring to my collection and it will likely come down to frivoles vs butterflies.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Very interesting to hear your thoughts. As I will likely only add one more ring to my collection and it will likely come down to frivoles vs butterflies.


Gosh that’s a hard choice! I went through this last year and as you can see I failed miserably. I ended up with both eventually


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> Thanks so much Lynne! Yes I completely agree, I know online purchasing is very popular but at these price points I feel like you have to be sure you love it and try it on at the store. The Noeud is so perfect on you and I’m so glad your DH has great taste!! Mine needs a lot of training and guidance


It’s seems like the pieces that just steal your heart definitely need to be tried on.


----------



## kudlaty

eternallove4bag said:


> Beige on beige
> View attachment 5327883


Love your whole assemble! Can you share if your frivole earrings are large or small? I’ve been wanting a pair myself…


----------



## eternallove4bag

kudlaty said:


> Love your whole assemble! Can you share if your frivole earrings are large or small? I’ve been wanting a pair myself…


Thank you so much! These are small. I don’t believe the pave ones come in a larger size.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe I love that ‘go for broke’ but because I would be so darn broke, I would need all the million pieces of me to be put back together … but seriously I won’t lie that I haven’t thought about it. Just that, for that price I would love to join @glamourbag and be her twin on the love pave bracelet one day. But before that, I have to make a detour to couple of competing brands and pick up some shiny ’cant seem to get out of mind’ pieces first.
> Thank you always for your sweet words


Yes! I support this plan 100%!     But let's be serious for a second...your existing line-up plus what you have coming down the pipe (in plan) can only be summed up as phenomenal. *Of course, plans are always subject to change but regardless of what you choose its always going to be WOW++.
I also want to add that I know I can sound like a "yes" person sometimes, and it's all in good fun, but I won't ever say I like something if I dont believe it - I just don't say anything. There is a lot of "go for it", "get it"or "it's so gorgeous" in the online sphere but I am being very serious: you have a beautiful, elegant ability to coordinate your looks and select pieces that just seem natural to you and that is what makes it even more wonderful. It never looks forced or thrown on. I think that is an ability a lot of people strive for in many aspects of life. Your ability to do this with jewelry is no different.


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Yes! I support this plan 100%!     But let's be serious for a second...your existing line-up plus what you have coming down the pipe (in plan) can only be summed up as phenomenal. *Of course, plans are always subject to change but regardless of what you choose its always going to be WOW++.
> I also want to add that I know I can sound like a "yes" person sometimes, and it's all in good fun, but I won't ever say I like something if I dont believe it - I just don't say anything. There is a lot of "go for it", "get it"or "it's so gorgeous" in the online sphere but I am being very serious: you have a beautiful, elegant ability to coordinate your looks and select pieces that just seem natural to you and that is what makes it even more wonderful. It never looks forced or thrown on. I think that is an ability a lot of people strive for in many aspects of life. Your ability to do this with jewelry is no different.


Gosh you made my day with your sweetest words @glamourbag so thank you … I am with you 100% that on online forums sometimes it’s easy to get carried away with the ‘yay’ sayers. Rarely do people say no because I guess they want to be supportive? But, it makes it more difficult to take the advice at face value so it’s so refreshing when you make friends who tell you like it is. Ask my two besties. Everytime I tell them I want a piece, their answer is a ‘No, you don’t’…unless they are convinced I love it madly.. friends like you and them keep it real and give me pause for thought on my rash decisions. My one rule has always been to be true to myself. I buy to wear the heck out of things not because it’s ‘pretty’ and ‘hard to get’.
Yes, I will get tempted time to time by all enabling pics I see here and on Instagram but I have seen that those pieces usually fall off my WL pretty soon. And, if I have to convince myself very hard to like a piece, I know that cannot be the right one for me so I move on.

Interestingly, I wasn’t always like that. I used to buy things to ‘save’ and use for ‘memorable’ and ‘important’ occasions. Then, a few years ago after a loss of a loved one, I realized I have the wrong attitude. Every day is special and memories are what we make with our actions. So now, whether it’s dishes, clothes, jewelry, shoes etc., nothing is saved for special occasions. Everything is used and worn every single day. Life is unpredictable. No one is guaranteed a tomorrow so I choose to live decked out each day, in a celebratory mood even if I look like a Christmas tree in the middle of summer 

Sorry everyone for hijacking this thread with my long post. I have a tendency to ramble on.. will be back to posting action shots after this


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe I love that ‘go for broke’ but because I would be so darn broke, I would need all the million pieces of me to be put back together … but seriously I won’t lie that I haven’t thought about it. Just that, for that price I would love to join @glamourbag and be her twin on the love pave bracelet one day. But before that, I have to make a detour to couple of competing brands and pick up some shiny ’cant seem to get out of mind’ pieces first.
> Thank you always for your sweet words


I hear you on detours.  Plus, is there anything else VCA RG you don't have?    
I wish VCA would make new collections; they actually have a very limited collection when compared to other brands.  I am detouring too, and while it's something shiny for you, it's something color for me.    I just spoke with a non-VCA SA yesterday, and I must say, detouring is exciting.  I am sure you are excited too.

Speaking of detours, I recall you like Tiffany.  In the event you are detouring to Tiffany (a shiny bangle? )...
I am not sure if the Bone Cuff is is your style, but the Bone Cuff is my favorite cuff of all time.  I love this cuff.  It's not blingy; it is clean and sleek.  Yet as sleek as it is, there is no harsh edge; all the edges are contoured and flow like liquid metal.  I have it in silver which is the only white metal it comes in (e.g. no WG, bummer).  The Bone Cuff comes in RG!  If this might be something you like, check it out next time you're at Tiffany.  It may not be you though.  Seeing your mod shots, it seems you prefer a more feminine, softer look, but FYI in case you might want to try it on next time you are at Tiffany.  I can totally see this  piece on your arm, at work and play.  Here is is the classic cuff in RG, but there are others too: 

Elsa Peretti® small Bone cuff in 18k rose gold, 43 mm wide. | Tiffany & Co. 

Whatever next piece you get, I am sure it will be gorgeous like all your bling!


----------



## kudlaty

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! These are small. I don’t believe the pave ones come in a larger size.


Thank you!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> The butterfly ring on repeat mode these days
> View attachment 5346357
> 
> Sorry for the large picture. I don’t know why it looks so gigantic!


Everything is so coordinated, looks effortless beautiful and elegant. It doesn’t matter grey, neutral or black, shiny or mat, you shame the VCA high paid professional models.


----------



## DeryaHm

eternallove4bag said:


> The butterfly ring on repeat mode these days
> Sorry for the large picture. I don’t know why it looks so gigantic!



I love the clover with JUC! Will be stealing this!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I hear you on detours.  Plus, is there anything else VCA RG you don't have?
> I wish VCA would make new collections; they actually have a very limited collection when compared to other brands.  I am detouring too, and while it's something shiny for you, it's something color for me.    I just spoke with a non-VCA SA yesterday, and I must say, detouring is exciting.  I am sure you are excited too.
> 
> Speaking of detours, I recall you like Tiffany.  In the event you are detouring to Tiffany (a shiny bangle? )...
> I am not sure if the Bone Cuff is is your style, but the Bone Cuff is my favorite cuff of all time.  I love this cuff.  It's not blingy; it is clean and sleek.  Yet as sleek as it is, there is no harsh edge; all the edges are contoured and flow like liquid metal.  I have it in silver which is the only white metal it comes in (e.g. no WG, bummer).  The Bone Cuff comes in RG!  If this might be something you like, check it out next time you're at Tiffany.  It may not be you though.  Seeing your mod shots, it seems you prefer a more feminine, softer look, but FYI in case you might want to try it on next time you are at Tiffany.  I can totally see this  piece on your arm, at work and play.  Here is is the classic cuff in RG, but there are others too:
> 
> Elsa Peretti® small Bone cuff in 18k rose gold, 43 mm wide. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Whatever next piece you get, I am sure it will be gorgeous like all your bling!


Oooh that Tiffany cuff looks bold and beautiful. But girl, you know my style! I usually go for the more feminine pieces that still make a subtle presence. But, sometimes I do go rogue like with the JUC bracelet which to my eyes is a more edgy piece. Or the Serpenti bracelet and earrings, which if everything goes according to plan, I would like to add in 2023. I know, I am too much of a planner .. and yes, a piece from Tiffany is still in my future plans but still undecided which one. That’s what I like about shopping - the planning part. No money spent but I get to go and visit the stores whenever I get the time to try out the pieces on my mind. It helps me solidify my WL.

I totally agree with you. Right now, I feel VCA is churning out more of the same, which is just not resonating with me. I am waiting for them to come out with something that will wow me and stop me in my tracks. I don’t want ‘kinda like, maybe will love one day’ kind of pieces. I want to add only ‘gosh, I can’t live without this piece’ even if it’s not instantaneous love. Hubby calls the former ‘fillers’ and latter ‘meaty’  And he is so right!

I should post an updated family pic of my VCA party. It only looks like I have everything, which I promise, is not the case in reality…. I feel like I got the pieces that work for me… if I feel I have amassed a clutter of a collection, I will be unable to sleep


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Everything is so coordinated, looks effortless beautiful and elegant. It doesn’t matter grey, neutral or black, shiny or mat, you shame the VCA high paid professional models.


Aww thank you so much @rosebean for your sweet words!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Safa said:


> I love the clover with JUC! Will be stealing this!


Hehe you have my blessings … fun fact, I knew I always wanted the JUC bracelet but once I got the perlee clover, I convinced myself that the JUC and the clover will not look good together so for a few years, I let the JUC go off my wishlist. But, once on my mind forever on my mind. Finally last year, I got the JUC bracelet and now I cannot imagine what I was thinking earlier. The pairing of the two - clover and JUC is one of my fave combo.


----------



## nightbefore

@eternallove4bag  an updated VCA family photo would be great for us to learn some lessons from you, you have a great collection


----------



## DS2006

YES....please add an updated family photo @eternallove4bag!  There are a lot of others who need to do that, too (on the family thread)!






						Post your Van Cleef family portrait!
					

Thanks Mali. Enjoy your beautiful collection! I have mini frivole earrings. I love the larger earrings on others but I prefer small earrings on me. Put down deposit, can’t wait! Hope you get your rose gold soon!  Thank you, me too. :flowers: Yes indeed, always buy what suits you best. I’m glad...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## eternallove4bag

nightbefore said:


> @eternallove4bag  an updated VCA family photo would be great for us to learn some lessons from you, you have a great collection


Oh gosh that’s so sweet but I am the last one to be learnt lessons from 
God knows I have a made quite a few bling mistakes along the way. But, it’s all part of my journey so no regrets.


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> YES....please add an updated family photo @eternallove4bag!  There are a lot of others who need to do that, too (on the family thread)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your Van Cleef family portrait!
> 
> 
> Thanks Mali. Enjoy your beautiful collection! I have mini frivole earrings. I love the larger earrings on others but I prefer small earrings on me. Put down deposit, can’t wait! Hope you get your rose gold soon!  Thank you, me too. :flowers: Yes indeed, always buy what suits you best. I’m glad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Deal @DS2006 … it should be eye opening for me too because I have yet to put all my updated VCA pieces together


----------



## sammix3

ehy210 said:


> It is from Pottery Barn! Does your shed like crazy? I feel like I’m living with a husky! How do you fix this?


No mine doesn’t shed.  I have two and got them 3-4 years ago.  I wonder if they changed the faux fur on it.


----------



## sammix3

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much … I am a firm believer that accessories make the look so my clothes are super affordable and can be worn on a daily basis. Gosh, you won’t believe me how many people asked me this question today regarding which ring would I choose if I had to pick only one. And, this is my heartfelt response - in terms of practicality and the bling factor, the pave Frivole BTF ring wins hands down! I can wear it no matter the weather. It’s a carefree ring. I have to be much more careful with the butterfly because of the white mop during rain or snow. But, if I had to choose just one, it would be the butterfly ring for me. I know, the answer kind of surprised me too because I was so sure the Frivole BTF ring would be the ‘one’ for me! I love everything the butterfly ring symbolizes. I look down on it and I have a silly smile on my face. It’s elegant, whimsical, beautiful and it represents everything that’s positive in this world for me.


do you have to be careful to not get the butterfly ring wet due to mop?  I wasn’t sure if there would be any difference in durability due to the “coating” on the mop.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sammix3 said:


> do you have to be careful to not get the butterfly ring wet due to mop?  I wasn’t sure if there would be any difference in durability due to the “coating” on the mop.


I am definitely more careful with my stone pieces in general but I have to say I do kind of forget that half of ring is stone when I am wearing the butterfly one and use it just as I would use my other rings. I deliberately avoid wearing it when it rains or snow  But, when I am wearing it, I have washed my hands with the ring on with no dire consequences. When I was buying it my SA had told me that the ‘coating’ on this ring makes the white mop more resilient and durable than regular white mop.


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh that Tiffany cuff looks bold and beautiful. But girl, you know my style! I usually go for the more feminine pieces that still make a subtle presence. But, sometimes I do go rogue like with the JUC bracelet which to my eyes is a more edgy piece. Or the Serpenti bracelet and earrings, which if everything goes according to plan, I would like to add in 2023. I know, I am too much of a planner .. and yes, a piece from Tiffany is still in my future plans but still undecided which one. That’s what I like about shopping - the planning part. No money spent but I get to go and visit the stores whenever I get the time to try out the pieces on my mind. It helps me solidify my WL.
> 
> I totally agree with you. Right now, I feel VCA is churning out more of the same, which is just not resonating with me. I am waiting for them to come out with something that will wow me and stop me in my tracks. I don’t want ‘kinda like, maybe will love one day’ kind of pieces. I want to add only ‘gosh, I can’t live without this piece’ even if it’s not instantaneous love. Hubby calls the former ‘fillers’ and latter ‘meaty’  And he is so right!
> 
> I should post an updated family pic of my VCA party. It only looks like I have everything, which I promise, is not the case in reality…. I feel like I got the pieces that work for me… if I feel I have amassed a clutter of a collection, I will be unable to sleep


That's the important thing--not having everything but having the pieces that work _for you_. Moreover, the less you have, the more those get worn, which in my mind is a big plus!
Congratulations on a wonderful---curated---collection.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> That's the important thing--not having everything but having the pieces that work _for you_. Moreover, the less you have, the more those get worn, which in my mind is a big plus!
> Congratulations on a wonderful---curated---collection.


Thank you so much! You are so right! I don’t want a collection which is a reflection of someone else’s style or what’s ‘hot’ at the moment. My collection should be quintessentially ‘me’ 

I am a huge believer in evaluating what to keep versus what to let go of on the basis of cost per wear. I will not keep bags,
clothes, jewelry that don’t get used no matter how coveted they are. If it didn’t work for me, it needs to go. Clutter gives me a headache and works havoc with my sense of peace and I LOVE my peace


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! You are so right! I don’t want a collection which is a reflection of someone else’s style or what’s ‘hot’ at the moment. My collection should be quintessentially ‘me’
> 
> I am a huge believer in evaluating what to keep versus what to let go of on the basis of cost per wear. I will not keep bags,
> clothes, jewelry that don’t get used no matter how coveted they are. If it didn’t work for me, it needs to go. Clutter gives me a headache and works havoc with my sense of peace and I LOVE my peace


OMG . . . we're so much alike! Too much stuff makes me nervous. I only want what I will wear . . . and a few other things for that "just in case," special occasion. No multiples except for white shirts and workshirts. My mantra: if I can't wear it out of the store, I shouldn't be buying it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> OMG . . . we're so much alike! Too much stuff makes me nervous. I only want what I will wear . . . and a few other things for that "just in case," special occasion. No multiples except for white shirts and workshirts. My mantra: if I can't wear it out of the store, I shouldn't be buying it.


I was grinning from ear to ear reading this because you won’t believe if I tell you, but when I buy things, my SAs, both VCA and Hermes, know that I will be wearing that item out of the store. They pack an empty box for me to carry out   … my rationale is if I love what I am buying then why not start enjoying it the second I have paid for it? We really are alike


----------



## jenaps

I always wear my stuff out too!  My SA always asks if I want a plain bag to leave (vs a VCA) and I’m like for what?  All they will get is an empty box and some chocolates!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaps said:


> I always wear my stuff out too!  My SA always asks if I want a plain bag to leave (vs a VCA) and I’m like for what?  All they will get is an empty box and some chocolates!


Love it


----------



## Christofle

Happyish said:


> More butterfly clips . . . I've been collecting photos. I'd be hard-pressed to pick a favorite.


I love the last one... I'm guessing inspired by Chang'e?


----------



## Happyish

Christofle said:


> I love the last one... I'm guessing inspire by Chang'e?


Yes! Unfortunately none left in the company.


----------



## Happyish

Butterfly clips . . . I understand these four are currently available in the US.  The first two are on white gold, the second two on yellow gold. The pictures don't capture the quiet beauty and elegance of these pieces.


----------



## Christofle

Happyish said:


> Butterfly clips . . . I understand these four are currently available in the US.  The first two are on white gold, the second two on yellow gold. The pictures don't capture the quiet beauty of these pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5348857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348861


The maki-e is a bit sloppier on these though. :/


----------



## Happyish

Christofle said:


> The maki-e is a bit sloppier on these though. :/


I thought the peacock and fireworks were beautifully rendered. The fireworks is very delicate and has a beautiful irridescence--it glitters! The other two--and especially the one with the bamboo less so. I'm hoping they carry these forward.


----------



## Christofle

Happyish said:


> I thought the peacock and fireworks were beautifully rendered. The fireworks is very delicate and has a beautiful irridescence--it glitters! The other two--and especially the one with the bamboo less so. I'm hoping they carry these forward.


I might just be spoiled by Nakaya's maki-e quality. 








						NAKAYA - Makie -  Kiba Musha - War-horse knight　[no.11094]（Price： 6,667$）
					

The finest handmade fountain pens from Japan



					www.nakaya.org


----------



## Happyish

It looks like these use an entirely different technique and materials. 
The lacquer on the VCA brooches is applied to a mother-of-pearl ground. And the lacquer is applied in layers, with other materials to give a three-dimensional effect. It's assumed they're not going to be handled, unlike a fountain pen. It looks like these have one layer of color followed by many layers of clear lacquer to protect them from wear. 
The VCA has more of a hand-made artisan style, whereas the lacquer on these pens is so precise I would never imagine it's hand-applied.
Thank you for sharing--the pens are very beautiful!


----------



## Christofle

Happyish said:


> It looks like these use an entirely different technique and materials.
> The lacquer on the VCA brooches is applied to a mother-of-pearl ground. And the lacquer is applied in layers, with other materials to give a three-dimensional effect. It's assumed they're not going to be handled, unlike a fountain pen. It looks like these have one layer of color followed by many layers of clear lacquer to protect them from wear.
> The VCA has more of a hand-made artisan style, whereas the lacquer on these pens is so precise I would never imagine it's hand-applied.
> Thank you for sharing--the pens are very beautiful!


It’s the same type of technique whereby you use gold or silver powders and layer them over and over again to give texture and relief. You can apply the powders to all sorts of material including woods, turtle shell, ivory, etc… Nakaya is basically a brand started by semi-retired experts in their field who wish to keep on working on smaller projects which is why their technique is so crisp.

For those interested in the techniques used (I have attached this) since it explains some of the various techniques used on the VCA brooches. (As you might have noticed the rabbit on the butterfly one is made by inserting small strips of MOP known as “raden”.)


----------



## Happyish

Christofle said:


> It’s the same type of technique whereby you use gold or silver powders and layer them over and over again to give texture and relief. You can apply the powders to all sorts of material including woods, turtle shell, ivory, etc… Nakaya is basically a brand started by semi-retired experts in their field who wish to keep on working on smaller projects which is why their technique is so crisp.
> 
> For those interested in the techniques used (I have attached this) since it explains some of the various techniques used on the VCA brooches. (As you might have noticed the rabbit on the butterfly one is made by inserting small strips of MOP known as “raden”.)
> View attachment 5349023


This is wonderful--thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Very interesting to hear your thoughts. As I will likely only add one more ring to my collection and it will likely come down to frivoles vs butterflies.


This is heresy coming from me, but if I had your pieces, I would get the butterfly BTF ring and matching earrings.  I would skip Frivole.

I love love love Frivole, and it's my favorite collection. 
However, since you are still deciding between the two, I would say you don't love love love Frivole, and you love both equally.
That said, since you already have the Lotus, I would skip Frivole.

Here is why...
I wear my Lotus set and Frivole set interchangeably.  I rotate wearing my jewelry every day, and I would say these two sets are very similar.  Yes, the Lotus ring is bolder, but at the end of the day, to me, I honestly do not differentiate from the two.  Each is still a flower ring.

For your collection, the butterfly is a completely differently look.  Dissecting your rings down to its core design, if you purchased the butterfly, you will have a bow, a flower, and a butterfly.  Great variety.  If you purchased Frivole, you will have a bow, a flower, and another flower.  Pretty, but not really distinct, especially if you plan to only get three VCA rings.  If you plan to get two more, of course, get both.

On the butterfly...
I really think the unmatched earrings are super cool!  I am not an earring person, and rings are an afterthought for me to match a set.  I usually get a ring or necklace that I love, and I get the earrings to match.  In this case, I can see myself getting the earrings because I love them and then the matching ring secondary to make a set.  That's only because I just "like" the ring, but I don't love it, and given the choice between Frivole or Butterfly, hands down I would choose Frivole.  You are still debating though, so you love them equally.

Pink or yellow...
I know rings look different on everyone, but I have googled a lot of photos on different people.  My two cents...
I think the yellow pops more as it seems to be an intense canary yellow with a slight drop of orange. I think the pink is more feminine and prettier, but I rarely see it pop in the photos; therefore, to me, it's more of a subtle pretty. Of course, when you try them on, you will for sure know.

I like jewelry that pops, and I can visualize both rings on me, and if I were to get a butterfly set, I think I would go with yellow sapphire.  If you don't need pop and want a more feminine look, the plus in the pink sapphire earrings is they would go great with your Noeud ring.  The metal in the pink sapphire is RG, so it would match your Noeud.

That said, you already have the YG Frivole to wear with Noeud, so full circle...
I'd go with a yellow sapphire set.

Did that help?  Are you converted to getting a butterfly?     
Joking aside, both are beautiful, and you can't go wrong.


----------



## BigAkoya

Christofle said:


> It’s the same type of technique whereby you use gold or silver powders and layer them over and over again to give texture and relief. You can apply the powders to all sorts of material including woods, turtle shell, ivory, etc… Nakaya is basically a brand started by semi-retired experts in their field who wish to keep on working on smaller projects which is why their technique is so crisp.
> 
> For those interested in the techniques used (I have attached this) since it explains some of the various techniques used on the VCA brooches. (As you might have noticed the rabbit on the butterfly one is made by inserting small strips of MOP known as “raden”.)
> View attachment 5349023


Thank you.  This is very helpful.  I am going to pay more attention to these jumbo butterflies.  My SA told me about the fireworks butterfly, but he said it was very dark unless you are under a bright light, so it's not one of the best pieces to show off the artwork.  I asked about the rabbits (I love rabbits!), but he said that clip was sold out.  

I hope VCA comes out with new ones this year.  Your post has made me appreciate the art work that goes into them.


----------



## changsu3141

I recently received butterfly earrings (WG pave + yellow sapphire set) and RG pave frivole earrings from DH as valentine’s gift. What kind of necklace would you wear with them?  Will VA onyx or the RG GMOP pendant work for right now?  I don’t have too many pieces to choose from - still in the starting stage to plan for a well curated collection. Thanks!


----------



## changsu3141

And my new lotus, which I temporarily 
wear with Chanel  sous Le Signe Du lion necklace. Do you think these 2 go with each other?


----------



## lynne_ross

changsu3141 said:


> I recently received butterfly earrings (WG pave + yellow sapphire set) and RG pave frivole earrings from DH as valentine’s gift. What kind of necklace would you wear with them?  Will VA onyx or the RG GMOP pendant work for right now?  I don’t have too many pieces to choose from - still in the starting stage to plan for a well curated collection. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5349707
> 
> View attachment 5349711
> 
> View attachment 5349714


Lucky you! The earrings look gorgeous. If I get a pair of the butterflies I plan to were with diamond/sapphire tennis necklaces.


----------



## lynne_ross

changsu3141 said:


> I recently received butterfly earrings (WG pave + yellow sapphire set) and RG pave frivole earrings from DH as valentine’s gift. What kind of necklace would you wear with them?  Will VA onyx or the RG GMOP pendant work for right now?  I don’t have too many pieces to choose from - still in the starting stage to plan for a well curated collection. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5349707
> 
> View attachment 5349711
> 
> View attachment 5349714


How do you like the mini frivoles vs. The small?


----------



## changsu3141

lynne_ross said:


> How do you like the mini frivoles vs. The small?


Before I got the small, I wore the mini for a couple of years non-stopping and really loved it. I still do, but after I got the small, I feel I like the more “presence” better. Now I just save the mini for my daughter! lol


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> This is heresy coming from me, but if I had your pieces, I would get the butterfly BTF ring and matching earrings.  I would skip Frivole.
> 
> I love love love Frivole, and it's my favorite collection.
> However, since you are still deciding between the two, I would say you don't love love love Frivole, and you love both equally.
> That said, since you already have the Lotus, I would skip Frivole.
> 
> Here is why...
> I wear my Lotus set and Frivole set interchangeably.  I rotate wearing my jewelry every day, and I would say these two sets are very similar.  Yes, the Lotus ring is bolder, but at the end of the day, to me, I honestly do not differentiate from the two.  Each is still a flower ring.
> 
> For your collection, the butterfly is a completely differently look.  Dissecting your rings down to its core design, if you purchased the butterfly, you will have a bow, a flower, and a butterfly.  Great variety.  If you purchased Frivole, you will have a bow, a flower, and another flower.  Pretty, but not really distinct, especially if you plan to only get three VCA rings.  If you plan to get two more, of course, get both.
> 
> On the butterfly...
> I really think the unmatched earrings are super cool!  I am not an earring person, and rings are an afterthought for me to match a set.  I usually get a ring or necklace that I love, and I get the earrings to match.  In this case, I can see myself getting the earrings because I love them and then the matching ring secondary to make a set.  That's only because I just "like" the ring, but I don't love it, and given the choice between Frivole or Butterfly, hands down I would choose Frivole.  You are still debating though, so you love them equally.
> 
> Pink or yellow...
> I know rings look different on everyone, but I have googled a lot of photos on different people.  My two cents...
> I think the yellow pops more as it seems to be an intense canary yellow with a slight drop of orange. I think the pink is more feminine and prettier, but I rarely see it pop in the photos; therefore, to me, it's more of a subtle pretty. Of course, when you try them on, you will for sure know.
> 
> I like jewelry that pops, and I can visualize both rings on me, and if I were to get a butterfly set, I think I would go with yellow sapphire.  If you don't need pop and want a more feminine look, the plus in the pink sapphire earrings is they would go great with your Noeud ring.  The metal in the pink sapphire is RG, so it would match your Noeud.
> 
> That said, you already have the YG Frivole to wear with Noeud, so full circle...
> I'd go with a yellow sapphire set.
> 
> Did that help?  Are you converted to getting a butterfly?
> Joking aside, both are beautiful, and you can't go wrong.


Haha! Thanks for the thoughts. I will likely eventually post this question but I first need to try the pieces all on. 
I am considering the wg and pink sapphire pair to go with my noeud specifically. Both will be wg and rg. I actually love that the pink is subtle and won’t compete with noeud but instead complement each other. I need to try these on to decide. 
If I get those earrings then the question becomes if I should reconsider which 3rd ring to get. I am not there yet. Knowing me I will just buy whichever I love the most and not consider how it all ties together. I want to try the frivoles pave wg, yg and the butterfly wg/pink. I don’t see myself getting the wg/yellow due to my love for yellow diamond rings. I do agree with your thought on have a flower, bow and butterfly seems like a good variety!


----------



## lynne_ross

changsu3141 said:


> Before I got the small, I wore the mini for a couple of years non-stopping and really loved it. I still do, but after I got the small, I feel I like the more “presence” better. Now I just save the mini for my daughter! lol


Ok this is exactly what I worry about. That the mini are lovely but just don’t have presence. I already own pave small but want a mirror pair. Flip flopping between mini and small.


----------



## changsu3141

lynne_ross said:


> Ok this is exactly what I worry about. That the mini are lovely but just don’t have presence. I already own pave small but want a mirror pair. Flip flopping between mini and small.


I think the small or even the large mirror will look fabulous on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! Thanks for the thoughts. I will likely eventually post this question but I first need to try the pieces all on.
> I am considering the wg and pink sapphire pair to go with my noeud specifically. Both will be wg and rg. I actually love that the pink is subtle and won’t compete with noeud but instead complement each other. I need to try these on to decide.
> If I get those earrings then the question becomes if I should reconsider which 3rd ring to get. I am not there yet. Knowing me I will just buy whichever I love the most and not consider how it all ties together. I want to try the frivoles pave wg, yg and the butterfly wg/pink. I don’t see myself getting the wg/yellow due to my love for yellow diamond rings. I do agree with your thought on have a flower, bow and butterfly seems like a good variety!


The only thing to think about is the size of butterfly. For rings, once you go big and like that presence, it’s hard to go back small.  Size is relevant, and for some butterfly BTF is “big” compared to what they wear.  To me, it’s dainty.  When you go and try on butterfly, wear your Lotus and Noeud and see if you that matters.  

And yes, for you… just buy what you love!  90% of people just toss on their pieces and it works!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> The only thing to think about is the size of butterfly. For rings, once you go big and like that presence, it’s hard to go back small.  Size is relevant, and for some butterfly BTF is “big” compared to what they wear.  To me, it’s dainty.  When you go and try on butterfly, wear your Lotus and Noeud and see if you that matters.
> 
> And yes, for you… just buy what you love!  90% of people just toss on their pieces and it works!


Yes I am wondering same. I have not tried on butterfly ring so I wonder if I will find it small. Whereas I know I love the frivoles. I am still leaning towards frivoles yg pave since it would serve a completely different purpose as my lotus which is wg and noeud which is rg/wg and bonus I already have yg pave frivoles earrings!


----------



## nicole0612

The yellow sapphire butterflies are gorgeous!
From my less curated collection, but collected with love, a weird combo I had been meaning to try and really love! With surprise and delight, Malachite magic and Rock Crystal, an unexpectedly pretty combo. I do not fear the clasp, and I feel lucky for that.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Yes I am wondering same. I have not tried on butterfly ring so I wonder if I will find it small. Whereas I know I love the frivoles. I am still leaning towards frivoles yg pave since it would serve a completely different purpose as my lotus which is wg and noeud which is rg/wg and bonus I already have yg pave frivoles earrings!


Oh, right!  I keep forgetting you have the YG Frivole pave earrings and you are thinking of the YG Frivole BTF ring, not the WG like mine. 

Ok… I take back what I said!  Go Frivole!  You will love love love that set!  

I personally feel if you are not afraid of Lotus or Noeud, Butterfly will come across dainty and “flat” as Lotus, Frivole, and Noeud all have a lot of depth which I think you may miss. It is the same reason why I don’t wear eternity or band rings. It’s a bit too low profile for me.
Just some thoughts to think about…


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> Yes I am wondering same. I have not tried on butterfly ring so I wonder if I will find it small. Whereas I know I love the frivoles. I am still leaning towards frivoles yg pave since it would serve a completely different purpose as my lotus which is wg and noeud which is rg/wg and bonus I already have yg pave frivoles earrings!


I think those (wg Lotus, yg pave Frivole, wg/pg Noeud) will make totally different and wonderful sets! I especially love the idea of the wgpave/pink sapphire butterfly earrings with the Noeud ring!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> The yellow sapphire butterflies are gorgeous!
> From my less curated collection, but collected with love, a weird combo I had been meaning to try and really love! With surprise and delight, Malachite magic and Rock Crystal, an unexpectedly pretty combo. I do not fear the clasp, and I feel lucky for that.


I love RC and malachite together. When I wear my RC necklace I typically wear my malachite bracelet. Love the malachite on your necklace! Such beautiful stones.


----------



## BigAkoya

changsu3141 said:


> I recently received butterfly earrings (WG pave + yellow sapphire set) and RG pave frivole earrings from DH as valentine’s gift. What kind of necklace would you wear with them?  Will VA onyx or the RG GMOP pendant work for right now?  I don’t have too many pieces to choose from - still in the starting stage to plan for a well curated collection. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5349707
> 
> View attachment 5349711
> 
> View attachment 5349714


Love the earrings! 
I personally would not wear the oynx as it is a bit harsh against the feminine butterfly motif. Plus, I think oynx next to yellow sapphire looks a bit bumble-bee. That’s just me.

The other earring is WG, so I would just wear your WG necklace and not have it compete. I feel the oynx is competing with those gorgeous butterflies.

Congrats on your new earrings!  They look beautiful on your ear!


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> I think those (wg Lotus, yg pave Frivole, wg/pg Noeud) will make totally different and wonderful sets! I especially love the idea of the wgpave/pink sapphire butterfly earrings with the Noeud ring!!!


Thanks! I think that is where I will land. All this butterfly talk got me rethinking.


----------



## changsu3141

BigAkoya said:


> Love the earrings!
> I personally would not wear the oynx as it is a bit harsh against the feminine butterfly motif. Plus, I think oynx next to yellow sapphire looks a bit bumble-bee. That’s just me.
> 
> The other earring is WG, so I would just wear your WG necklace and not have it compete. I feel the oynx is competing with those gorgeous butterflies.
> 
> Congrats on your new earrings!  They look beautiful on your ear!


Thanks for your suggestion! I tried wearing my WG diamond necklace today with the butterflies and indeed like this pair better.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> The yellow sapphire butterflies are gorgeous!
> From my less curated collection, but collected with love, a weird combo I had been meaning to try and really love! With surprise and delight, Malachite magic and Rock Crystal, an unexpectedly pretty combo. I do not fear the clasp, and I feel lucky for that.


I would not say weird, I would say creative!  Creative works for you, and it looks great.  
I love color gemstones, and I love green.  You can try and bling out with a 20 pave, but truth be told, it's color that always catches the eye's attention.  Your malachite makes the eye stop, pause, and stare!     

Since you are so daring and creative, here's an idea... 
I have love white metal, black (oynx), and green (emeralds)... it's so 1920s Art Deco! 
Do you have oynx?  How does YG, oynx, and malachite look?  You may want to  major on the green with just a splash accent of oynx (e.g. one oynx 5 motif).  What say ye Ms. Creative?  Yay or nay?


----------



## BigAkoya

changsu3141 said:


> And my new lotus, which I temporarily
> wear with Chanel  sous Le Signe Du lion necklace. Do you think these 2 go with each other?
> 
> View attachment 5349725
> 
> View attachment 5349726


Love your Lotus Ring and it looks fabulous on you!
Since you like pendants, and you have two pieces that could use a WG pendant (e.g. Butterfly earrings, Lotus ring), I would suggest getting the Lotus pendant.  Thd Lotus pendant will match the fabulous Lotus ring, and it will also look gorgeous with the butterfly earrings.

I see you like Frivole.  I love love love Frivole!
You could also try the WG Frivole pave pendant.  However, while it will go with the butterfly earrings, I personally do not like Frivole with Lotus as I think the rounded petals of Frivole do not go well with the pointy petals of Lotus (you can put put your Lotus next to your Frivole earrings and see what I mean).

I have both Frivole and Lotus sets (WG BTF rings and matching small pave earrings).  I purchased my Frivole WG set first, then just the Lotus ring.  I didn't think about getting the Lotus earrings (not really an earring person) and thought the Frivoles would be fine. Nope... I personally did not like that look.  I felt like I was just throwing them on because they were "VCA" when they really did ot look good together, at least not to me.  For me, I try to take out the VCA label and see if pieces really look good together.  Just because it's VCA does not mean they match.  That's how I ended up with the Lotus earrings as they were a perfect match with the Lotus ring.

You may want to try both pave pendants (Frivole and Lotus) to see how you like them as it's all personal preference.  Also, based on your collection, it seems you do not need to match, so either would probably work for you.  For me, if I had to pick one, I would pick the Lotus pendant to go with your butterfly earrings and Lotus ring.

Congrats again on your new pieces!


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I think that is where I will land. All this butterfly talk got me rethinking.


Not for any practical reasons, but I am rooting for the sapphire/pave butterflies!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I would not say weird, I would say creative!  Creative works for you, and it looks great.
> I love color gemstones, and I love green.  You can try and bling out with a 20 pave, but truth be told, it's color that always catches the eye's attention.  Your malachite makes the eye stop, pause, and stare!
> 
> Since you are so daring and creative, here's an idea...
> I have love white metal, black (oynx), and green (emeralds)... it's so 1920s Art Deco!
> Do you have oynx?  How does YG, oynx, and malachite look?  You may want to  major on the green with just a splash accent of oynx (e.g. one oynx 5 motif).  What say ye Ms. Creative?  Yay or nay?


Great idea!! Deco is my absolute favorite. I have YG onyx 20, 10, 5; Malachite magic bracelet and 5 motif in YG. The only WG onyx I have is the WG pave alternating with onyx. Even for me, the metal contrast is too out there. Should I try the 2 malachite + 10 yg onyx or the 2 malachite + 5 onyx? How fun!


----------



## eternallove4bag

changsu3141 said:


> I recently received butterfly earrings (WG pave + yellow sapphire set) and RG pave frivole earrings from DH as valentine’s gift. What kind of necklace would you wear with them?  Will VA onyx or the RG GMOP pendant work for right now?  I don’t have too many pieces to choose from - still in the starting stage to plan for a well curated collection. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5349707
> 
> View attachment 5349711
> 
> View attachment 5349714


What a gorgeous earrings set family! My eyes are especially drawn to the butterfly ones! I would pair it with either the yellow sapphire or the white gold pave butterfly pendant.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> The yellow sapphire butterflies are gorgeous!
> From my less curated collection, but collected with love, a weird combo I had been meaning to try and really love! With surprise and delight, Malachite magic and Rock Crystal, an unexpectedly pretty combo. I do not fear the clasp, and I feel lucky for that.


My heart just stopped at the sight of those gorgeous malachite motifs! You have a penchant for carrying your pieces effortlessly. You have a gorgeous collection btw and since you love it, mission accomplished in creating your perfect collection


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Great idea!! Deco is my absolute favorite. I have YG onyx 20, 10, 5; Malachite magic bracelet and 5 motif in YG. The only WG onyx I have is the WG pave alternating with onyx. Even for me, the metal contrast is too out there. Should I try the 2 malachite + 10 yg onyx or the 2 malachite + 5 onyx? How fun!


Okay... now you are asking me, a simple matchy matchy person, to be a creative person like you!     
This is going to be a big and messy, but let's try this look and pull back once we see the aesthetic.
The theme here is flapper long swing... chains of Art Deco color.

The Pile On Long Necklace Look:
1) Put your 20 oynx on.
2) Next is your 20 rock crystal to act as the "white" go-between with the onyx and malachite.  Oynx and malachite are severe side by side (and definitely with YG).  You need something white.  Hence Art Deco uses white metal with diamonds in addition to oynx and emeralds.  The rock crystal is your "white".
3) Join your 10 oynx + Magic Malachite + 5 motif Malachite.  You get 30".  Put this on with the oynx only as filler for the back of your neck.  The malachite is in the front showing.
This is going to be big busy look and only for people who like to wear three strands.
However, it's a test of color... Stare at it; see what you like, what you do not like. See if the play of the light rock crystal helps as a go-between.  See if there is too much oynx?  Too much malachite?

The Simpler Art Deco:
I do think you need the rock crystal as the "white" in Art Deco.  Another idea:
1)  Put on your 20 rock crystal.
2) Join your 10 oynx + both malachites.  See if you can make the big Magic charm hang at the bottom.  This should be ok to do since your eyes are blind to clasps.  It's just another gold link to you!  
Now you have the rock crystal as the base with a bit of oynx and a bit of malachite.  Take off the rock crystal to see if you like it with just malachite and oynx.

The Long Single Necklace Flapper Look:
You could just make one long alternating oynx, malachite, rock crystal necklace.  Think flapper long rope of pearls, you could try a long strand of motifs.  It may be too much, but if you're the right size/shape, it may work for you.
For me, I think I may lean toward this option... a 5 oynx, a 5 malachite, a 5 rock crystal, and use your 20 oynx as the back of the neck base.

Try other options too and see if it works.  It might be too busy, but you never know!


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> My heart just stopped at the sight of those gorgeous malachite motifs! You have a penchant for carrying your pieces effortlessly. You have a gorgeous collection btw and since you love it, mission accomplished in creating your perfect collection


Thank you! I love that we all choose our jewelry based on personal reasons of what resonates with us. It makes it so much fun to share photos and opinions with each other. Your beautifully curated collection is so soothing and I love to see it!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Okay... now you are asking me, a simple matchy matchy person, to be a creative person like you!
> This is going to be a big and messy, but let's try this look and pull back once we see the aesthetic.
> The theme here is flapper long swing... chains of Art Deco color.
> 
> The Pile On Long Necklace Look:
> 1) Put your 20 oynx on.
> 2) Next is your 20 rock crystal to act as the "white" go-between with the onyx and malachite.  Oynx and malachite are severe side by side (and definitely with YG).  You need something white.  Hence Art Deco uses white metal with diamonds in addition to oynx and emeralds.  The rock crystal is your "white".
> 3) Join your 10 oynx + Magic Malachite + 5 motif Malachite.  You get 30".  Put this on with the oynx only as filler for the back of your neck.  The malachite is in the front showing.
> This is going to be big busy look and only for people who like to wear three strands.
> However, it's a test of color... Stare at it; see what you like, what you do not like. See if the play of the light rock crystal helps as a go-between.  See if there is too much oynx?  Too much malachite?
> 
> The Simpler Art Deco:
> I do think you need the rock crystal as the "white" in Art Deco.  Another idea:
> 1)  Put on your 20 rock crystal.
> 2) Join your 10 oynx + both malachites.  See if you can make the big Magic charm hang at the bottom.  This should be ok to do since your eyes are blind to clasps.  It's just another gold link to you!
> Now you have the rock crystal as the base with a bit of oynx and a bit of malachite.  Take off the rock crystal to see if you like it with just malachite and oynx.
> 
> The Long Single Necklace Flapper Look:
> You could just make one long alternating oynx, malachite, rock crystal necklace.  Think flapper long rope of pearls, you could try a long strand of motifs.  It may be too much, but if you're the right size/shape, it may work for you.
> For me, I think I may lean toward this option... a 5 oynx, a 5 malachite, a 5 rock crystal, and use your 20 oynx as the back of the neck base.
> 
> Try other options too and see if it works.  It might be too busy, but you never know!


I love all of these ideas! I am looking forward to sneaking away once work is done and the family is in bed to try out the various combos! I am impressed, for a matchy-matchy person you have a lot of creative energy.  I’m sure it is partially due to your knowledge of jewelry and jewelry history. I used to be only attracted to Edwardian and Deco aesthetics for jewelry. Lately I have been getting into Retro/40s/50s/60s (retro 60s vs hippie 60s) as well. Perhaps because time has passed and now the Retro era has more mystique than it used to. Though maybe it was always in me to a certain extent, I used to exclusively wear elaborate 40s and 50s ball gowns to any semi-formal event (image I am a guest at your wedding and we are in our early 20s), you are wearing an economical and simple wedding dress, I am wearing a green silk 50s ball gown with a daring décolletage and layers of silk flowers cascading off the skirt. I laugh every time I see these photos. Completely rude and inappropriate, but I only had fun in mind at that age. The joke was on me, because 10 years later I married a Desi man, and the wedding gown, which I thought was extremely over the top, somewhat garish and SCREAMED rather than whispered turned out to be a little shame on the family, as it weighed only 15 pounds and should have been 30, and needed at least 5x more fake jewels and other embellishments. I digress! The layering look you mentioned brought to some of my favorite photos from the retro era (I imaging these are 60s, maybe technically mid-century era?).


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I love that we all choose our jewelry based on personal reasons of what resonates with us. It makes it so much fun to share photos and opinions with each other. Your beautifully curated collection is so soothing and I love to see it!


Thank you so much! Yes, and I love that each of our collections exhibit that uniqueness specific to us


----------



## changsu3141

BigAkoya said:


> Love your Lotus Ring and it looks fabulous on you!
> Since you like pendants, and you have two pieces that could use a WG pendant (e.g. Butterfly earrings, Lotus ring), I would suggest getting the Lotus pendant.  Thd Lotus pendant will match the fabulous Lotus ring, and it will also look gorgeous with the butterfly earrings.
> 
> I see you like Frivole.  I love love love Frivole!
> You could also try the WG Frivole pave pendant.  However, while it will go with the butterfly earrings, I personally do not like Frivole with Lotus as I think the rounded petals of Frivole do not go well with the pointy petals of Lotus (you can put put your Lotus next to your Frivole earrings and see what I mean).
> 
> I have both Frivole and Lotus sets (WG BTF rings and matching small pave earrings).  I purchased my Frivole WG set first, then just the Lotus ring.  I didn't think about getting the Lotus earrings (not really an earring person) and thought the Frivoles would be fine. Nope... I personally did not like that look.  I felt like I was just throwing them on because they were "VCA" when they really did ot look good together, at least not to me.  For me, I try to take out the VCA label and see if pieces really look good together.  Just because it's VCA does not mean they match.  That's how I ended up with the Lotus earrings as they were a perfect match with the Lotus ring.
> 
> You may want to try both pave pendants (Frivole and Lotus) to see how you like them as it's all personal preference.  Also, based on your collection, it seems you do not need to match, so either would probably work for you.  For me, if I had to pick one, I would pick the Lotus pendant to go with your butterfly earrings and Lotus ring.
> 
> Congrats again on your new pieces!


Thank you so much for such a detailed suggestion! You always spend time on answering questions to totally strangers and i really appreciate it.

I am definitely not a matchy-matchy person. I like my pieces well-coordinated and interchangeable, yet a little bit different from each other. I do LOVE frivoles! And WG lotus pendant sounds like a wonderful choice, which I will check out when I go to the boutique next time!


----------



## changsu3141

eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous earrings set family! My eyes are especially drawn to the butterfly ones! I would pair it with either the yellow sapphire or the white gold pave butterfly pendant.


Thank you! WG pave butterfly pendant may be the way to go, since it can pair with all my other pave earrings.


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, and I love that each of our collections exhibit that uniqueness specific to us


I absolutely agree! That’s what I love about this group


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> I love all of these ideas! I am looking forward to sneaking away once work is done and the family is in bed to try out the various combos! I am impressed, for a matchy-matchy person you have a lot of creative energy.  I’m sure it is partially due to your knowledge of jewelry and jewelry history. I used to be only attracted to Edwardian and Deco aesthetics for jewelry. Lately I have been getting into Retro/40s/50s/60s (retro 60s vs hippie 60s) as well. Perhaps because time has passed and now the Retro era has more mystique than it used to. Though maybe it was always in me to a certain extent, I used to exclusively wear elaborate 40s and 50s ball gowns to any semi-formal event (image I am a guest at your wedding and we are in our early 20s), you are wearing an economical and simple wedding dress, I am wearing a green silk 50s ball gown with a daring décolletage and layers of silk flowers cascading off the skirt. I laugh every time I see these photos. Completely rude and inappropriate, but I only had fun in mind at that age. The joke was on me, because 10 years later I married a Desi man, and the wedding gown, which I thought was extremely over the top, somewhat garish and SCREAMED rather than whispered turned out to be a little shame on the family, as it weighed only 15 pounds and should have been 30, and needed at least 5x more fake jewels and other embellishments. I digress! The layering look you mentioned brought to some of my favorite photos from the retro era (I imaging these are 60s, maybe technically mid-century era?).


That story was so funny! I was cracking up trying to envision you!  
Yes, I love jewelry and gemstones and have a ton of books on both subjects. I have seen a lot of different jewelry and appreciate all jewelry.  Even though some are not my style, each piece is beautiful in its own way.  That's probably where I get my thoughts and ideas from. 

I can't believe you said you are getting into retro!  Me too.. I am going to channel the sleek retro 60s theme this summer but with a 21st century look.  I love Pucci, and I like the late 60s/early 70s sleeker groovy "space age" side of Pucci.  I love the Pucci spring collection this season, so you may want to check it out.  I hope to channel 21st century groovy like this:  
The 1960s Pucci Air Hostess Uniforms, Ideal for Mile High "Stripping" (messynessychic.com)

Thinking about your style... you might be more Talitha Getty in Marrakech Boho 60s.  Did I guess correctly?    
I can see you in those Boho 60s flowing dresses.  It's perfect for long YG swingy necklaces.  

I would love to hear if any of the necklace combos work. If they did, which was your favorite?  I like #3, #1, and #2 in that order.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Lucky you! The earrings look gorgeous. If I get a pair of the butterflies I plan to were with diamond/sapphire tennis necklaces.


I hadn’t thought of tennis necklace with butterflies.  I’m so going to copy this when I get my butterflies


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> I hadn’t thought of tennis necklace with butterflies.  I’m so going to copy this when I get my butterflies


I already envy the necklace you will get given your bracelets are to die for.


----------



## missie1

changsu3141 said:


> I recently received butterfly earrings (WG pave + yellow sapphire set) and RG pave frivole earrings from DH as valentine’s gift. What kind of necklace would you wear with them?  Will VA onyx or the RG GMOP pendant work for right now?  I don’t have too many pieces to choose from - still in the starting stage to plan for a well curated collection. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5349707
> 
> View attachment 5349711
> 
> View attachment 5349714


Absolutely Beautiful earrings….. i would do diamond solitaire pendant with this. I would let the earrings be the star


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> I love all of these ideas! I am looking forward to sneaking away once work is done and the family is in bed to try out the various combos! I am impressed, for a matchy-matchy person you have a lot of creative energy.  I’m sure it is partially due to your knowledge of jewelry and jewelry history. I used to be only attracted to Edwardian and Deco aesthetics for jewelry. Lately I have been getting into Retro/40s/50s/60s (retro 60s vs hippie 60s) as well. Perhaps because time has passed and now the Retro era has more mystique than it used to. Though maybe it was always in me to a certain extent, I used to exclusively wear elaborate 40s and 50s ball gowns to any semi-formal event (image I am a guest at your wedding and we are in our early 20s), you are wearing an economical and simple wedding dress, I am wearing a green silk 50s ball gown with a daring décolletage and layers of silk flowers cascading off the skirt. I laugh every time I see these photos. Completely rude and inappropriate, but I only had fun in mind at that age. The joke was on me, because 10 years later I married a Desi man, and the wedding gown, which I thought was extremely over the top, somewhat garish and SCREAMED rather than whispered turned out to be a little shame on the family, as it weighed only 15 pounds and should have been 30, and needed at least 5x more fake jewels and other embellishments. I digress! The layering look you mentioned brought to some of my favorite photos from the retro era (I imaging these are 60s, maybe technically mid-century era?).



Omg Nicole!!! Could we pretty *please* see that green 50s ballgown because I would absolutely love it. I also love all the layering photos you posted, so elegant!


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> I already envy the necklace you will get given your bracelets are to die for.


I have one already  but I need another one


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> That story was so funny! I was cracking up trying to envision you!
> Yes, I love jewelry and gemstones and have a ton of books on both subjects. I have seen a lot of different jewelry and appreciate all jewelry.  Even though some are not my style, each piece is beautiful in its own way.  That's probably where I get my thoughts and ideas from.
> 
> I can't believe you said you are getting into retro!  Me too.. I am going to channel the sleek retro 60s theme this summer but with a 21st century look.  I love Pucci, and I like the late 60s/early 70s sleeker groovy "space age" side of Pucci.  I love the Pucci spring collection this season, so you may want to check it out.  I hope to channel 21st century groovy like this:
> The 1960s Pucci Air Hostess Uniforms, Ideal for Mile High "Stripping" (messynessychic.com)
> 
> Thinking about your style... you might be more Talitha Getty in Marrakech Boho 60s.  Did I guess correctly?
> I can see you in those Boho 60s flowing dresses.  It's perfect for long YG swingy necklaces.
> 
> I would love to hear if any of the necklace combos work. If they did, which was your favorite?  I like #3, #1, and #2 in that order.



My little son had a tough day at school, so no chance for jewelry try ons yet (but lots of time for cuddles!). I will aim for this weekend. The onyx/RC/malachite combos need to be investigated. 

Can I tell you how the title of your link put a huge smile on my face? Thank you, I needed that:
" The 1960s Pucci Air Hostess Uniforms, Ideal for Mile High Stripping". 
Dying.
Loving the colors and bold prints.

I had to look up Talitha Getty, but yes, I think her style was very similar to mine. My style is a combo of her feminine boho aesthetic, a a bit of Medieval tapestry/Upholstery Glam (like pretty Gucci, not GUCCY) with a touch of tailored sculptural leather (Alexander McQueen). When I was younger I wore white metals only, and I think that affinity is coming back to me a bit. I don't see myself with WG WMOP 20 motif, that is crisp, classic and clean which is my opposite, but I could definitely see myself with an oil-slick GMOP/WG 20 motif. RC and malachite work for boho as well as edgy/glam.


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> Omg Nicole!!! Could we pretty *please* see that green 50s ballgown because I would absolutely love it. I also love all the layering photos you posted, so elegant!


Thank you! I will have to dig up some photos


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> I have one already  but I need another one
> 
> View attachment 5350778


Your jewelry collection has such wow factor, I love these bold diamonds.


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> I have one already  but I need another one
> 
> View attachment 5350778


Gorgeous! You are ahead of me on this.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Your jewelry collection has such wow factor, I love these bold diamonds.


Thanks I’m trying to balance it out.  I love bling but it’s hard to wear casually


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Gorgeous! You are ahead of me on this.


Thanks for the idea.


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> I have one already  but I need another one
> 
> View attachment 5350778


Stop it! I cannot handle this! Wow...I have no words except for: this must be breathtaking in person.


----------



## nightbefore

I get so curious about all these ideas   @BigAkoya @nicole0612


----------



## chiaoapple

The bracelet here is made with a pair of vintage cosmos earrings, which I worked with a local jeweller to design…. Unfortunately as I am obsessed with stacking, this piece does not incorporate well with my collection so thinking of redesigning into something more wearable for me!


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> I have one already  but I need another one
> 
> View attachment 5350778


Girl, I LOVE this!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> The bracelet here is made with a pair of vintage cosmos earrings, which I worked with a local jeweller to design…. Unfortunately as I am obsessed with stacking, this piece does not incorporate well with my collection so thinking of redesigning into something more wearable for me!
> 
> View attachment 5350915


The whole ensemble is stunning! I would totally wear that bracelet solo and not stack at all. I love it’s unique shape


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> The bracelet here is made with a pair of vintage cosmos earrings, which I worked with a local jeweller to design…. Unfortunately as I am obsessed with stacking, this piece does not incorporate well with my collection so thinking of redesigning into something more wearable for me!
> 
> View attachment 5350915


The Cosmos is lovely.  Since you may redesign it and you like to stack, I would make it an open bangle with the opening at the top, one flower on each side.  That would be beautiful and you could also stack it as they line up.  
Think of the Perlee Coleurs open bangle except with a Cosmos flower on each side.  
That would be my kind of bangle!  
You have a gorgeous collection!


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> Thanks I’m trying to balance it out.  I love bling but it’s hard to wear casually


Bling out for casual and everyday.  My thoughts on bling…

Diamonds are no longer reserved for special or dressy events only.  This is because diamonds (real or fake) are now worn by everyone.  I see 16 yr kids with big 5 ct earrings.  I see ladies with multiple tennis bracelets.  Real or fake?  Who knows and when I see it, I don’t bat an eye.  It’s everyday wear, especially simple line necklaces and bracelets as well as big stud earrings.  

Which is exactly my point. Everyone freely wears diamonds. Only the wearer truly knows if they are D Flawless diamonds or cubic zirconia.

With that thought, I personally think big diamond bling is the easiest to wear as everyday jewelry, more so over big gemstone bling which tends to look stuffier, old-world with shorts (even then I don’t care! )

Go for it! Diamonds are day wear in the 21st century!  Bling it on!

Your necklace and cross are lovely and go great together!  Beautiful! Throw on a stripes tee shorts!


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> Bling out for casual and everyday.  My thoughts on bling…
> 
> Diamonds are no longer reserved for special or dressy events only.  This is because diamonds (real or fake) are now worn by everyone.  I see 16 yr kids with big 5 ct earrings.  I see ladies with multiple tennis bracelets.  Real or fake?  Who knows and when I see it, I don’t bat an eye.  It’s everyday wear, especially simple line necklaces and bracelets as well as big stud earrings.
> 
> Which is exactly my point. Everyone freely wears diamonds. Only the wearer truly knows if they are D Flawless diamonds or cubic zirconia.
> 
> With that thought, I personally think big diamond bling is the easiest to wear as everyday jewelry, more so over big gemstone bling which tends to look stuffier, old-world with shorts (even then I don’t care! )
> 
> Go for it! Diamonds are day wear in the 21st century!  Bling it on!
> 
> Your necklace and cross are lovely and go great together!  Beautiful! Throw on a stripes tee shorts!


Your words are always so enabling and convincing.


----------



## Prada Prince

Moseying around Knightsbridge with the sparkly stack…


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Your jewelry collection has such wow factor, I love these bold diamonds.





eternallove4bag said:


> Girl, I LOVE this!


Thanks so much.  I got it first then added the tennis bracelets.  I think I’ve worn it maybe three times


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> Bling out for casual and everyday.  My thoughts on bling…
> 
> Diamonds are no longer reserved for special or dressy events only.  This is because diamonds (real or fake) are now worn by everyone.  I see 16 yr kids with big 5 ct earrings.  I see ladies with multiple tennis bracelets.  Real or fake?  Who knows and when I see it, I don’t bat an eye.  It’s everyday wear, especially simple line necklaces and bracelets as well as big stud earrings.
> 
> Which is exactly my point. Everyone freely wears diamonds. Only the wearer truly knows if they are D Flawless diamonds or cubic zirconia.
> 
> With that thought, I personally think big diamond bling is the easiest to wear as everyday jewelry, more so over big gemstone bling which tends to look stuffier, old-world with shorts (even then I don’t care! )
> 
> Go for it! Diamonds are day wear in the 21st century!  Bling it on!
> 
> Your necklace and cross are lovely and go great together!  Beautiful! Throw on a stripes tee shorts!


Jewelry whisperer is definitely your new name.  You make it all come together with your great logic and advice.  I only buy classic diamond pieces so  I can start to incorporate more bling into my casual outfits.  I love the cross with the necklace as well. Wore it this summer and really liked it.


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> Stop it! I cannot handle this! Wow...I have no words except for: this must be breathtaking in person.


Thanks so much.  I will send you pic of the necklace and bracelets together


----------



## missie1

chiaoapple said:


> The bracelet here is made with a pair of vintage cosmos earrings, which I worked with a local jeweller to design…. Unfortunately as I am obsessed with stacking, this piece does not incorporate well with my collection so thinking of redesigning into something more wearable for me!
> 
> View attachment 5350915


This piece is absolutely stunning.  I see your dilemma however what if you stacked with simple love bracelets which wouldn’t complete with cosmos


----------



## alleviate

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh gosh that’s so sweet but I am the last one to be learnt lessons from
> God knows I have a made quite a few bling mistakes along the way. But, it’s all part of my journey so no regrets.


I love this philosophy for no regrets… would you share some of your mistakes and what you learned?


----------



## nicole0612

Ok, my baby just went down for a nap, so here are some quick onyx/malachite/RC photos @BigAkoya


----------



## nicole0612

I tried to add the WG pave onyx 5, but the metal contrast is a no go for me (at the chain/clasp meeting point, the motifs colors actually don’t bother me).


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Ok, my baby just went down for a nap, so here are some quick onyx/malachite/RC photos @BigAkoya


That malachite


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> That malachite


Thanks to you for encouraging me to go for it!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Ok, my baby just went down for a nap, so here are some quick onyx/malachite/RC photos @BigAkoya


So creative!  I like #1 and #3.  For #3, maybe remove the dainty emerald station necklace, add a 5 motif oynx so it's a bit longer.  That means your neck will be clean to highlight the collar bone and throat, and you'll have long necklaces around your torso.  See if you like the clean neck look with long necklaces.  The eye has less length to wander.  

I think you need a malachite 20 to layer with your oynx and rock crystal 20!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> I tried to add the WG pave onyx 5, but the metal contrast is a no go for me (at the chain/clasp meeting point, the motifs colors actually don’t bother me).


I agree with you.  Not a fan of mixing the WG and YG in this look.


----------



## eternallove4bag

alleviate said:


> I love this philosophy for no regrets… would you share some of your mistakes and what you learned?


Thank you so much @alleviate ! Life is too short for regrets, right? And it’s all about self discovery through making mistakes so I embrace it. I shared some of my lessons learnt in the below posts





						Post your Van Cleef family portrait!
					

@DS2006 @nightbefore thank you ladies for giving me the gentle nudge to update :biggrin::heart:… here’s my updated collection. Unless, VCA wows me with their new designs, I am pretty much ‘done’ atm with what I have.  5 things I have learnt over time: 1. Our tastes evolve over time and this is...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Post your Van Cleef family portrait!
					

Wow! Beautiful collection and picture. Curious which pieces you let go of (if any).  Thank you so much! I used to have the white mop 5 motif in YG and the magic white mop ring. Let those two go because OCD me couldn’t take having two white mop rings. I have plans in motion to replace the magic...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> if I can't wear it out of the store, I shouldn't be buying it.


I’ve worn everything I love out of the store; this is my test too

i love the butterfly clips! thank you for sharing!


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> I have one already  but I need another one
> 
> View attachment 5350778



These big bold diamonds suit you so perfectly! Stunning!!


----------



## tenshix

chiaoapple said:


> The bracelet here is made with a pair of vintage cosmos earrings, which I worked with a local jeweller to design…. Unfortunately as I am obsessed with stacking, this piece does not incorporate well with my collection so thinking of redesigning into something more wearable for me!
> 
> View attachment 5350915



You’re always so creative in reworking existing pieces in other ways!! I love it but I see what you mean about the stacking situation here. I wonder if you would be able to design it to “nest” against another bangle so they would stack nicely and evenly together.


----------



## 880

chiaoapple said:


> The bracelet here is made with a pair of vintage cosmos earrings, which I worked with a local jeweller to design…. Unfortunately as I am obsessed with stacking, this piece does not incorporate well with my collection so thinking of redesigning into something more wearable for me!
> 
> View attachment 5350915


I really adore the organic nature of this stack; I love your taste!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> love Pucci, and I like the late 60s/early 70s sleeker groovy "space age" side of Pucci. I love the Pucci spring collection this season, so you may want to check it out. I hope to channel 21st century groovy like this


I adore vintage deadstock pucci! I had this piece recut and pieced to fit me (I was larger than the size but the skirt was originally ankle length. Two tailors who were also pattern cutters pieced it together so the tuxedo band and side strip and flowers all met up  apologies for the OT; I just got excited at the mention of vintage pucci


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> These big bold diamonds suit you so perfectly! Stunning!!


Thanks so much


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> I adore vintage deadstock pucci! I had this piece recut and pieced to fit me (I was larger than the size but the skirt was originally ankle length. Two tailors who were also pattern cutters pieced it together so the tuxedo band and side strip and flowers all met up  apologies for the OT; I just got excited at the mention of vintage pucci
> View attachment 5351601


It looks great on you! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DS2006

missie1 said:


> Jewelry whisperer is definitely your new name.  You make it all come together with your great logic and advice.  I only buy classic diamond pieces so  I can start to incorporate more bling into my casual outfits.  I love the cross with the necklace as well. Wore it this summer and really liked it.



I love all your classic diamond pieces, Missie! They work so well with VCA, too!


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> I love all your classic diamond pieces, Missie! They work so well with VCA, too!


Thanks DS. The VCA makes them all the more wearable imo


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> I adore vintage deadstock pucci! I had this piece recut and pieced to fit me (I was larger than the size but the skirt was originally ankle length. Two tailors who were also pattern cutters pieced it together so the tuxedo band and side strip and flowers all met up  apologies for the OT; I just got excited at the mention of vintage pucci
> View attachment 5351601


You closet reveals never cease to amaze me.  You have so much cool stuff. Pattern is so cool


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> So creative!  I like #1 and #3.  For #3, maybe remove the dainty emerald station necklace, add a 5 motif oynx so it's a bit longer.  That means your neck will be clean to highlight the collar bone and throat, and you'll have long necklaces around your torso.  See if you like the clean neck look with long necklaces.  The eye has less length to wander.
> 
> I think you need a malachite 20 to layer with your oynx and rock crystal 20!


You are right! My emerald and diamond station necklace is just my 24/7 necklace currently since I can sleep and shower in it, but it does ruin the visual line in #3 with the longer loop. The RC is actually 3x5s unfortunately, but if anyone has a SA offering an unwanted RC 20 I’m all ears, as always. I would love a malachite 20, but it’s such a delicate stone, I’m honestly scared to touch my magic bracelet because I know I cannot get another one, and I am not the type to baby my things typically.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I agree with you.  Not a fan of mixing the WG and YG in this look.


Terrible! I am open minded but this is a hard pass


----------



## nicole0612

880 said:


> I adore vintage deadstock pucci! I had this piece recut and pieced to fit me (I was larger than the size but the skirt was originally ankle length. Two tailors who were also pattern cutters pieced it together so the tuxedo band and side strip and flowers all met up  apologies for the OT; I just got excited at the mention of vintage pucci
> View attachment 5351601


I love it, your style makes me so happy.


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> Ok, my baby just went down for a nap, so here are some quick onyx/malachite/RC photos @BigAkoya


Especially love the malachite with the rock crystal.  Super pretty yet the rock crystal makes it so casual and easy too.


----------



## nightbefore

nicole0612 said:


> Ok, my baby just went down for a nap, so here are some quick onyx/malachite/RC photos @BigAkoya


That malachite makes me consider getting a piece with malachite, it is so pretty! Normally I am not into coloured stones like carnelian, blue agate and malachite, but now I wanna get something in malachite


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> The Cosmos is lovely.  Since you may redesign it and you like to stack, I would make it an open bangle with the opening at the top, one flower on each side.  That would be beautiful and you could also stack it as they line up.
> Think of the Perlee Coleurs open bangle except with a Cosmos flower on each side.
> That would be my kind of bangle!
> You have a gorgeous collection!


Thank you for the idea, can definitely see it working! I have actually tried on the Perlee Coleurs open bangle in malachite and was quite intrigued by it. It‘s going to be fun fiiguring it out!


----------



## chiaoapple

八


tenshix said:


> You’re always so creative in reworking existing pieces in other ways!! I love it but I see what you mean about the stacking situation here. I wonder if you would be able to design it to “nest” against another bangle so they would stack nicely and evenly together.


Thank you so much! And yes having the bracelet able to nest with other peices is definitely the challenge, one I am going to enjoy solving.


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh be my twin! I love the single row so much! More wearable on a daily basis for me although I won’t lie that three row is spectacular and knowing you, you will style it so well that all of us would be getting major bling envy


So it‘s the saddest thing ever (lol), but when I went to try on the diamond single row in YG, it just looked so unimpressvie on me! I don’t know what it is, but the piece just looked lost on my wrist and had very little impact — I was dreaming that it would pop as wonderfully as it does on you and a couple other TPF members that i have seen.
But then I tried on the 3 row, and it just looked right on me. After a couple of days delibration, I am so happy that it is mine =D


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> So it‘s the saddest thing ever (lol), but when I went to try on the diamond single row in YG, it just looked so unimpressvie on me! I don’t know what it is, but the piece just looked lost on my wrist and had very little impact — I was dreaming that it would pop as wonderfully as it does on you and a couple other TPF members that i have seen.
> But then I tried on the 3 row, and it just looked right on me. After a couple of days delibration, I am so happy that it is mine =D
> View attachment 5351762


I can see what you mean re: single vs. three row and agree that this three row makes such an impact. Its beautiful. I cannot wait to see your combinations, as you are one of the top members who inspire me here as you always go out of the basic box and end up with beautiful pairings.


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> I adore vintage deadstock pucci! I had this piece recut and pieced to fit me (I was larger than the size but the skirt was originally ankle length. Two tailors who were also pattern cutters pieced it together so the tuxedo band and side strip and flowers all met up  apologies for the OT; I just got excited at the mention of vintage pucci
> View attachment 5351601


Vintage Pucci designs are fabulous. Need we say any more - look at yours! This looks great. And there has been a serious upsurge in people embracing Pucci in the past six months or so. The benefit of vintage is the designs, in my opinion, usually are unmatched by patterns of late.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Especially love the malachite with the rock crystal.  Super pretty yet the rock crystal makes it so casual and easy too.


Thank you! I was surprised, but I really like the combo also.


----------



## nicole0612

nightbefore said:


> That malachite makes me consider getting a piece with malachite, it is so pretty! Normally I am not into coloured stones like carnelian, blue agate and malachite, but now I wanna get something in malachite


It is such a mesmerizing stone! I think you should go for it


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> Thank you for the idea, can definitely see it working! I have actually tried on the Perlee Coleurs open bangle in malachite and was quite intrigued by it. It‘s going to be fun fiiguring it out!


I love that open bangle also! It does not fit me well, unluckily or luckily. That open bracelet and the btf ring in malachite stole my heart.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> So it‘s the saddest thing ever (lol), but when I went to try on the diamond single row in YG, it just looked so unimpressvie on me! I don’t know what it is, but the piece just looked lost on my wrist and had very little impact — I was dreaming that it would pop as wonderfully as it does on you and a couple other TPF members that i have seen.
> But then I tried on the 3 row, and it just looked right on me. After a couple of days delibration, I am so happy that it is mine =D
> View attachment 5351762


Omg many congrats! The three row is honestly stunning and I can see you styling it superbly with all your exciting pieces! Yay! Looking forward to your styling pics with this beauty @chiaoapple


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> I adore vintage deadstock pucci! I had this piece recut and pieced to fit me (I was larger than the size but the skirt was originally ankle length. Two tailors who were also pattern cutters pieced it together so the tuxedo band and side strip and flowers all met up  apologies for the OT; I just got excited at the mention of vintage pucci
> View attachment 5351601


I love the pattern on you


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> Thank you for the idea, can definitely see it working! I have actually tried on the Perlee Coleurs open bangle in malachite and was quite intrigued by it. It‘s going to be fun fiiguring it out!


The open bangle below is a bit dainty for my liking, but this photo is to help you visualize.

My thoughts if I may...
I would make the bracelet itself a bit thicker so it has more presence.  The width in the photo below is too thin.
Be sure to position the flowers a bit close, not too close.  Because of this, you may need to ask your jeweler to put a hinge on the bottom of the open bangle so you can take it on and off.  This is similar to the Perlee Couleurs bangle which is hinged at the bottom (I tried on the turquoise Couleurs set).

The most important part...
This is the key to making the bangle look good... it's not just about the Cosmos flowers, the design of the metal bracelet is as important as the flowers.   It will make or break the look of the bangle.  Be sure your jeweler makes the bangle to compliment the bezel edges of the Cosmos.  The bezel edges of Cosmos is part of its look; embrace and highlight it.

If you look at the bracelet below... the bangle has what appears to be a rounded top and then it clips off to a flat edge, a la wedding band style.  It's a cheap look to be frank.  It's great for the wedding band look (I had that exact shape for my original YG wedding band), but it is not the look one would use for a high end bangle.  Imagine putting your Cosmos flowers on that bangle shape below; it cheapens your glamorous Cosmos.  I am sure your jeweler has ideas to complement the bezel edges of the Cosmos, but this integration of the bracelet to the flowers is paramount.

One final thought... You are not just sticking two flowers on a plain metal bangle to make it a bracelet (anyone can do that).  You are creating a custom work of art.    

You had a great idea doing this.. I love it, and your bangle will be magnificent!   Hope that helps.


----------



## nightbefore

nicole0612 said:


> It is such a mesmerizing stone! I think you should go for it


Actually I was wondering if there were more people like me… I feel like I am cursed with MOP.  I finally started to like bracelets and I would like to order another 5 motif with a different stone but I can’t bring myself to like any other stone. I love the iridescent and colour play on MOP, I know I could get great use from onyx but it doesn’t make me as excited as MOP. So, MOP lovers which other stone makes you excited?


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> Actually I was wondering if there were more people like me… I feel like I am cursed with MOP.  I finally started to like bracelets and I would like to order another 5 motif with a different stone but I can’t bring myself to like any other stone. I love the iridescent and colour play on MOP, I know I could get great use from onyx but it doesn’t make me as excited as MOP. So, MOP lovers which other stone makes you excited?


How about a second YG MOP bracelet?  I have two WG MOP bracelets and love them together (I think I posted a photo somewhere). They pack such a punch and still say clean and not busy.  You love MOP., and there is nothing wrong with getting a second MOP for a bolder presence.

There is nothing wrong with buying repeats of the exact same item if you love it.  I do that often with clothing and shoes, exact same item.  Why compromise and pick a second best that you love less?  With those thoughts, I would say to you to help you decide...

"You love MOP, it's the best stone for you, why settle for something else when you can have more of the best!"


----------



## DS2006

nightbefore said:


> Actually I was wondering if there were more people like me… I feel like I am cursed with MOP.  I finally started to like bracelets and I would like to order another 5 motif with a different stone but I can’t bring myself to like any other stone. I love the iridescent and colour play on MOP, I know I could get great use from onyx but it doesn’t make me as excited as MOP. So, MOP lovers which other stone makes you excited?



I love both onyx and white mop! There are certainly times my clothing needs the black rather than white...such as through the fall and winter.  I think you'll love onyx when it is worn with an outfit that it compliments!  Someone complimented me today on my long Magic onyx pendant and I am 100% sure she didn't know it was VCA!


----------



## missie1

nightbefore said:


> Actually I was wondering if there were more people like me… I feel like I am cursed with MOP.  I finally started to like bracelets and I would like to order another 5 motif with a different stone but I can’t bring myself to like any other stone. I love the iridescent and colour play on MOP, I know I could get great use from onyx but it doesn’t make me as excited as MOP. So, MOP lovers which other stone makes you excited?


GMOP has amazing saturation and color play. It can go from light to dark depending on what it’s paired next to.  It’s my absolute favorite stone


----------



## Yssie

nightbefore said:


> Actually I was wondering if there were more people like me… I feel like I am cursed with MOP.  I finally started to like bracelets and I would like to order another 5 motif with a different stone but I can’t bring myself to like any other stone. I love the iridescent and colour play on MOP, I know I could get great use from onyx but it doesn’t make me as excited as MOP. So, MOP lovers which other stone makes you excited?



A strand of top-shelf akoya pearls would give you a classic piece that fits the pearls theme without matching exactly. Akoya are the ball bearings of the pearls world, shiny and sharp.

A strand of top-shelf white south sea pearls would be more challenging to find, but nice white south seas have incredibly beautiful (and strongly-coloured) iridescence. VCA’s white MOP actually comes from Australian white south sea oysters.

Nacre is magical, you have so many options


----------



## saligator

missie1 said:


> GMOP has amazing saturation and color play. It can go from light to dark depending on what it’s paired next to.  It’s my absolute favorite stone



What an amazing collection!  That one from dark to light MOP... was that a Special Order? i love grey MOP and have been wanting a VA YG bracelet of it -- but they stopped making it as regular inventory in my part of the world.


----------



## missie1

saligator said:


> What an amazing collection!  That one from dark to light MOP... was that a Special Order? i love grey MOP and have been wanting a VA YG bracelet of it -- but they stopped making it as regular inventory in my part of the world.


Thanks, Yes the GMOP was SO however the gmop pave is regular stock item. I would check with your  SA as the gmop yg/RG is on the pre-approved list in USA


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> GMOP has amazing saturation and color play. It can go from light to dark depending on what it’s paired next to.  It’s my absolute favorite stone


Your pieces are divine! I share the same love for GMOP as you


----------



## eternallove4bag

Took a page out of @BigAkoya book of wisdom and wore my perlee clover ring on a long chain… I will let you ladies decide if it was a hit or a miss


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Your pieces are divine! I share the same love for GMOP as you


Thanks so much. This stone in rg is perfection.  Can’t wait to see your magic earrings


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Took a page out of @BigAkoya book of wisdom and wore my perlee clover ring on a long chain… I will let you ladies decide if it was a hit or a miss
> View attachment 5352924


Well, you look fabulous as always.  If anyone can make anything look, it would be you! 

For me, this is a miss. It does not look bad, but I don’t love it. It looks like you are wearing a ring-on-a-chain, which you are!  

Even if the ring were a big size 60, I don’t think it will look great, at least not to me.  

I am going to save this photo and stare at it more, but for now, I’ll skip this idea.  

Thank you so so much for taking the time to doing this!  We do get to see another fabulous mod shot.  Appreciate you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Well, you look fabulous as always.  If anyone can make anything look, it would be you!
> 
> For me, this is a miss. It does not look bad, but I don’t love it. It looks like you are wearing a ring-on-a-chain, which you are!
> 
> Even if the ring were a big size 60, I don’t think it will look great, at least not to me.
> 
> I am going to save this photo and stare at it more, but for now, I’ll skip this idea.
> 
> Thank you so so much for taking the time to doing this!  We do get to see another fabulous mod shot.  Appreciate you!


Of course! Happy to help I loved the idea of the long chain and multi purposing the ring but like you said, at the end of the day, it’s a ring on a chain and when you have such fabulous pieces such as the lotus and Frivole, you need a piece that truly shines by itself! My vote is still for you to get the magic pave pendant in WG! I like my pendants flat but that’s just me. Looking forward to which clover piece(s) you add to make a set with your clover bracelet, because if I know you, you need sets of threes, right?


----------



## nightbefore

DS2006 said:


> I love both onyx and white mop! There are certainly times my clothing needs the black rather than white...such as through the fall and winter.  I think you'll love onyx when it is worn with an outfit that it compliments!  Someone complimented me today on my long Magic onyx pendant and I am 100% sure she didn't know it was VCA!


Onyx is very tempting since I already have the pendant, now she is a bit lonely  



BigAkoya said:


> How about a second YG MOP bracelet?  I have two WG MOP bracelets and love them together (I think I posted a photo somewhere). They pack such a punch and still say clean and not busy.  You love MOP., and there is nothing wrong with getting a second MOP for a bolder presence.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with buying repeats of the exact same item if you love it.  I do that often with clothing and shoes, exact same item.  Why compromise and pick a second best that you love less?  With those thoughts, I would say to you to help you decide...
> 
> "You love MOP, it's the best stone for you, why settle for something else when you can have more of the best!"


I think you are completely right about not settling for something less nice. I am planning to wear them alone, so I need to get it in another stone  or maybe I should just get another piece, like a ring or another bracelet/bangle like signature. I shouldn’t start again about rings, everytime I ask for opinions but I end up not getting one. So I feel ashamed maybe I need to cross the chasm, just like bracelets… Another option could be getting the WG MOP to go with my WG pieces but I am not sure how MOP bracelet would look with pave pendant. Normally I don’t really combine pearls and diamonds. 



missie1 said:


> GMOP has amazing saturation and color play. It can go from light to dark depending on what it’s paired next to.  It’s my absolute favorite stone



I love your bracelets, they are so pretty! Actually after I saw your GMOP on other thread, I was thinking to SO YG GMOP but I am not sure about the new SO regulations and I can’t bring myself to pay 30% premium


----------



## nightbefore

Yssie said:


> A strand of top-shelf akoya pearls would give you a classic piece that fits the pearls theme without matching exactly. Akoya are the ball bearings of the pearls world, shiny and sharp.
> 
> A strand of top-shelf white south sea pearls would be more challenging to find, but nice white south seas have incredibly beautiful (and strongly-coloured) iridescence. VCA’s white MOP actually comes from Australian white south sea oysters.
> 
> Nacre is magical, you have so many options


After a quick google image search, I am already a fan! Wow that colour, iridescent and shine… They are incredibly beautiful. Now I want to get a nice akoya necklace/choker, thank you for letting me know


----------



## missie1

nightbefore said:


> Onyx is very tempting since I already have the pendant, now she is a bit lonely
> 
> 
> I think you are completely right about not settling for something less nice. I am planning to wear them alone, so I need to get it in another stone  or maybe I should just get another piece, like a ring or another bracelet/bangle like signature. I shouldn’t start again about rings, everytime I ask for opinions but I end up not getting one. So I feel ashamed maybe I need to cross the chasm, just like bracelets… Another option could be getting the WG MOP to go with my WG pieces but I am not sure how MOP bracelet would look with pave pendant. Normally I don’t really combine pearls and diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your bracelets, they are so pretty! Actually after I saw your GMOP on other thread, I was thinking to SO YG GMOP but I am not sure about the new SO regulations and I can’t bring myself to pay 30% premium


My SA assured me that anything on the pre approved list is still available to order with the 30% premium of course.   For me the premium is worth it to obtain my favorite metal choice as I refuse to buy yg.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Took a page out of @BigAkoya book of wisdom and wore my perlee clover ring on a long chain… I will let you ladies decide if it was a hit or a miss
> View attachment 5352924


I think shorter pendants are better on you  I am not as endowed but this is a problem I have with my 20, in that it sits between the girls. Unless I wear an undershirt that creates a bridge/flat surface across. Between that and it swinging everywhere I just wear it doubled. No long pendants or necklaces for me again.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I think shorter pendants are better on you  I am not as endowed but this is a problem I have with my 20, in that it sits between the girls. Unless I wear an undershirt that creates a bridge/flat surface across. Between that and it swinging everywhere I just wear it doubled. No long pendants or necklaces for me again.


I know exactly what you mean, the big boobie with the "necklace in the valley" problem.  
Ironically, that is exactly why I love long necklaces and pendants.
I have the flat surface!  No valley for me as there are no mountains!  Just little molehills.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> I think shorter pendants are better on you  I am not as endowed but this is a problem I have with my 20, in that it sits between the girls. Unless I wear an undershirt that creates a bridge/flat surface across. Between that and it swinging everywhere I just wear it doubled. No long pendants or necklaces for me again.


This 100%… that’s what’s keeping me away from getting a 20 motif. I usually wear my magic pendants on a shorter chain because of that reason.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I know exactly what you mean, the big boobie with the "necklace in the valley" problem.
> Ironically, that is exactly why I love long necklaces and pendants.
> I have the flat surface!  No valley for me as there are no mountains!  Just little molehills.


You lucky gal


----------



## Opaldreamz888

BigAkoya said:


> Me too... I tried Victoria too to match the Lotus ring.  It's that metal dot in the middle of the earrings that throws it off.  It ruins the whole look in my opinion.  Why couldn't they have put a tiny diamond in the center?  It would have been perfect that way.
> Your cluster earrings are ten times prettier than Victoria.
> 
> On not wearing your Noeud ring today... Okay Ms. @lynne_ross , here's how this works...
> You need to be in suck-up mode if you want more surprise pieces from hubby in the future.  You are required to wear the Noeud ring daily for the next two weeks.  You are forbidden to wear any other ring until then.  When you wear the ring, you must say to hubby at regular intervals, "you love the ring so much, he's the best, all your TPF buddies love it on you and said you have gorgeous hands for rings, you can never have too many rings!"  (hint hint Frivole)


Lolol @BigAkoya


----------



## Opaldreamz888

candymonstr said:


> Agree that these are quite under the radar so they are probably still out there. There were several available in Hong Kong last year. Here are a couple of pictures I saved. First one was an iPhone picture taken by an SA. Second one from Instagram. Some colours really look quite different from the official photos!
> View attachment 5342830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342831


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Hi guys!!! Here are my animal pins together!!!! After seeing the turtle on here im feeling i want more!!!! Alao the cat! But now i see ive missed the whole butterfly thread! And what those now too!!


----------



## tenshix

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Hi guys!!! Here are my animal pins together!!!! After seeing the turtle on here im feeling i want more!!!! Alao the cat! But now i see ive missed the whole butterfly thread! And what those now too!!



Love!!! You’ll have such a beautiful VCA animal “barn”!


----------



## DeryaHm

eternallove4bag said:


> This 100%… that’s what’s keeping me away from getting a 20 motif. I usually wear my magic pendants on a shorter chain because of that reason.



FWIW I am in the same situation mountain-wise and don't have any issues with 20s. I should maybe try magics on a shorter chain, but I'm not sure that is what is behind me not wearing them often. I am very tall, at least for my culture (2m/6ft), so maybe that makes a difference as well. It's funny I always loved magics in theory and only wanted a single 20 for the sake of having such an iconic piece but now I find in real life I wear 20s much more than magics. So hard to say


----------



## DeryaHm

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Hi guys!!! Here are my animal pins together!!!! After seeing the turtle on here im feeling i want more!!!! Alao the cat! But now i see ive missed the whole butterfly thread! And what those now too!!



These are so great! I really want the owl but am worried because I dress really, really casually I won't have many occasions to wear it. They're all really beautiful. Do you wear them as pins or necklaces and do you think they would work for a casual, like jeans are dressy for me I live in yoga pants, wardrobe? I mostly do what I want dressing wise and don't worry about being over or under-dressed I recently received a compliment on my Birkenstock mules at the opera because I was walking and didn't feel like wearing real shoes  so I mean I really *don't* worry. But somehow I can't bring myself to imagine how I would wear the owl pin, so I'd love to know what you pin them on, etc. TIA!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Safa said:


> FWIW I am in the same situation mountain-wise and don't have any issues with 20s. I should maybe try magics on a shorter chain, but I'm not sure that is what is behind me not wearing them often. I am very tall, at least for my culture (2m/6ft), so maybe that makes a difference as well. It's funny I always loved magics in theory and only wanted a single 20 for the sake of having such an iconic piece but now I find in real life I wear 20s much more than magics. So hard to say


I hear ya! I have tried the 20 so many times and have almost pulled the trigger on it multiple times and then I back away unsure of the look on me. I wear my magic pendants to death so I know they work for me. I may feel the same about the 20 motifs in time. So letting this decision take it’s organic route. And I even know exactly which 20 motif I will get if I ever decide to go that route


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> I hear ya! I have tried the 20 so many times and have almost pulled the trigger on it multiple times and then I back away unsure of the look on me. I wear my magic pendants to death so I know they work for me. I may feel the same about the 20 motifs in time. So letting this decision take it’s organic route. And I even know exactly which 20 motif I will get if I ever decide to go that route


May I guess which 20? RG GMOP


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> I hear ya! I have tried the 20 so many times and have almost pulled the trigger on it multiple times and then I back away unsure of the look on me. I wear my magic pendants to death so I know they work for me. I may feel the same about the 20 motifs in time. So letting this decision take it’s organic route. And I even know exactly which 20 motif I will get if I ever decide to go that route


 a RG GMOP with alternating pave.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> May I guess which 20? RG GMOP


Hehe I do love GMOP but I think I have enough GMOP pieces and I am going to go for a no-maintenance piece - the hammered RG 20 motif


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> a RG GMOP with alternating pave.


Oooh the moment you say pave my eyes go wide eyed  …but for the 20 motif I am going to go with the hammered RG. Though still not convinced I need a 20 motif.


----------



## BigAkoya

Safa said:


> These are so great! I really want the owl but am worried because I dress really, really casually I won't have many occasions to wear it. They're all really beautiful. Do you wear them as pins or necklaces and do you think they would work for a casual, like jeans are dressy for me I live in yoga pants, wardrobe? I mostly do what I want dressing wise and don't worry about being over or under-dressed I recently received a compliment on my Birkenstock mules at the opera because I was walking and didn't feel like wearing real shoes  so I mean I really *don't* worry. But somehow I can't bring myself to imagine how I would wear the owl pin, so I'd love to know what you pin them on, etc. TIA!


You can hook them on to your 20.  I have the panda and hook it either on the side or at the bottom of my WG MOP 20. I like my little panda on the side as he looks like he’s hanging from a tree.
The bottom is nice too.  You can have fun with them.  I dress very casual too… tees and shorts in the summer.

Try it and see if you like it! I love the owl and lion!


----------



## BigAkoya

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Hi guys!!! Here are my animal pins together!!!! After seeing the turtle on here im feeling i want more!!!! Alao the cat! But now i see ive missed the whole butterfly thread! And what those now too!!


You have my two favorites in YG… the owl and lion!  Your clips are so cute!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Enjoying the sparkles with the sun shining bright


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe I do love GMOP but I think I have enough GMOP pieces and I am going to go for a no-maintenance piece - the hammered RG 20 motif


I am excited for you! Looking forward to seeing your photo when you are there. ❤️


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> I am excited for you! Looking forward to seeing your photo when you are there. ❤


Thank u… hopefully the stocks will get better in the future so I can get to to try it.


----------



## Prada Prince

Green with envy at those who get to work from home on this hump day…


----------



## chiaoapple

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Hi guys!!! Here are my animal pins together!!!! After seeing the turtle on here im feeling i want more!!!! Alao the cat! But now i see ive missed the whole butterfly thread! And what those now too!!


What a great selection! I always linger around the pins display in the boutique, and you have my faves! Dying to see how you wear them.


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Took a page out of @BigAkoya book of wisdom and wore my perlee clover ring on a long chain… I will let you ladies decide if it was a hit or a miss
> View attachment 5352924


This a hit in my book! The long chain works really well to balance the size of the ring/pendan.
Great idea @BigAkoya !


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> This a hit in my book! The long chain works really well to balance the size of the ring/pendan.
> Great idea @BigAkoya !


You are the sweetest! You wear your pendants on long chains so well


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bling it on


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Bling it on
> View attachment 5356345



Just love the pop of fuschia pink to brighten up the day!! And the bling too of course


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Just love the pop of fuschia pink to brighten up the day!! And the bling too of course


Thank you so much .. I am not really a pink lover but there are certain shades of pink that I do absolutely love!


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much .. I am not really a pink lover but there are certain shades of pink that I do absolutely love!


I am not either but I am feeling a surge of pink craving coming on strong! Oh no! 
Owners of the pink sapphire frivole earrings or pendant, I encourage you to post action shots in this thread and tempt me.
In the meantime, I will borrow an idea from your gorgeous photo and add a pop of pink with a shawl


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> I am not either but I am feeling a surge of pink craving coming on strong! Oh no!
> Owners of the pink sapphire frivole earrings or pendant, I encourage you to post action shots in this thread and tempt me.
> In the meantime, I will borrow an idea from your gorgeous photo and add a pop of pink with a shawl


Thank you so much!

Hehe I love both the ideas - adding a pink shawl AND the pink sapphire earrings/pendant … I can actually imagine you rocking the pendant/earrings set like a boss


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Hehe I love both the ideas - adding a pink shawl AND the pink sapphire earrings/pendant … I can actually imagine you rocking the pendant/earrings  set like a boss


Thank you!! Pink gold and pink sapphires have been calling to me lately! I love the encouragement


----------



## liza213

Lovely MOP bracelet


----------



## kelsenia

a partial family portrait! missing a few pendants (chalcedony and hammered rg) and a bracelet (white mop).


----------



## chiaoapple

My first couple of outings with the perlee diamond 3 row - YG clover & ”YG” skirt, and YG perlee d’or & signature bracelets


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> My first couple of outings with the perlee diamond 3 row - YG clover & ”YG” skirt, and YG perlee d’or & signature bracelets
> View attachment 5357603
> View attachment 5357604


Congratulations, this looks beautiful.  I especially like the Clover and three-row pairing.  You have gorgeous pieces.


----------



## 4LV

nicole0612 said:


> I am not either but I am feeling a surge of pink craving coming on strong! Oh no!
> Owners of the pink sapphire frivole earrings or pendant, I encourage you to post action shots in this thread and tempt me.
> In the meantime, I will borrow an idea from your gorgeous photo and add a pop of pink with a shawl


This is for you. Hope you like them


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> My first couple of outings with the perlee diamond 3 row - YG clover & ”YG” skirt, and YG perlee d’or & signature bracelets
> View attachment 5357603
> View attachment 5357604


STUNNING and that watch


----------



## eternallove4bag

4LV said:


> This is for you. Hope you like them
> View attachment 5357642


Beautiful! The Frivole pave pendant and earrings set worn together makes such a huge impact!


----------



## BigAkoya

4LV said:


> This is for you. Hope you like them
> View attachment 5357642


Beautiful!  Frivole is sparkly, and I love your matchy matchy look!  
You have such an amazing collection.  Is there a pink sapphire / diamond Butterfly ring on the finger you're not showing us?    

Don't hold back!  We all love seeing your gorgeous bling!


----------



## nicole0612

4LV said:


> This is for you. Hope you like them
> View attachment 5357642


Thank you!! I am quickly falling in love!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you!! I am quickly falling in love!


Pink is so fabulous with green for the summer!  This season, it's all about color, and green is so in for spring/summer 2022!  I'm going bonkers for green this season, and I think it looks great with pale pink.  Get the Frivole set, and bring out your malachite!


----------



## mesh123

chiaoapple said:


> My first couple of outings with the perlee diamond 3 row - YG clover & ”YG” skirt, and YG perlee d’or & signature bracelets
> View attachment 5357603
> View attachment 5357604


Beautiful


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Pink is so fabulous with green for the summer!  This season, it's all about color, and green is so in for spring/summer 2022!  I'm going bonkers for green this season, and I think it looks great with pale pink.  Get the Frivole set, and bring out your malachite!


Green is my favorite color. I just wish that VCA would offer more options in Green. Malachite is so beautiful, but it’s not for every day due to the delicacy.


----------



## 4LV

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! The Frivole pave pendant and earrings set worn together makes such a huge impact!
> 
> Thank you





BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful!  Frivole is sparkly, and I love your matchy matchy look!
> You have such an amazing collection.  Is there a pink sapphire / diamond Butterfly ring on the finger you're not showing us?
> 
> Don't hold back!  We all love seeing your gorgeous bling!


Good thinking! Actually I tried it in the store, was not wowed by it as the color kind of washed out. So I ordered Noeud ring, it will take nine months, hope I will love it once it arrives


----------



## tenshix

chiaoapple said:


> My first couple of outings with the perlee diamond 3 row - YG clover & ”YG” skirt, and YG perlee d’or & signature bracelets
> View attachment 5357603
> View attachment 5357604



So so lovely on you!! You have the most elegant collection!


----------



## tenshix

4LV said:


> This is for you. Hope you like them
> View attachment 5357642



Beautiful on you!!


----------



## BigAkoya

4LV said:


> Good thinking! Actually I tried it in the store, was not wowed by it as the color kind of washed out. So I ordered Noeud ring, it will take nine months, hope I will love it once it arrives
> View attachment 5357755


I would agree.  The pink is kind of a pale pink, it doesn't pop enough for me.  Very mellow. 
I think I'm going to go for the yellow sapphire, assuming it's not to dainty on me when I try it on in the boutique.  
Your yellow sapphire butterfly ring convinced me to go yellow vs. pink.  Your yellow sapphire ring pops!  

Noeud will be stunning on you!  Beautiful ring.  I'm so excited for you.  
You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> My first couple of outings with the perlee diamond 3 row - YG clover & ”YG” skirt, and YG perlee d’or & signature bracelets
> View attachment 5357603
> View attachment 5357604


Absolutely beautiful. Your Kelly belt even matches! Such an elegant look


----------



## nightbefore

nicole0612 said:


> I am not either but I am feeling a surge of pink craving coming on strong! Oh no!
> Owners of the pink sapphire frivole earrings or pendant, I encourage you to post action shots in this thread and tempt me.
> In the meantime, I will borrow an idea from your gorgeous photo and add a pop of pink with a shawl


This is actually quite funny… I am not fan of RG, at all. But lately I find myself looking for these earrings, that pink sapphire in the middle is so cute and accentuates the flower shape of frivole


----------



## rosebean

kelsenia said:


> a partial family portrait! missing a few pendants (chalcedony and hammered rg) and a bracelet (white mop).


beautiful, specially love the white and grey MOP and Onyx combination necklace. I have been eyeing for the matching earrings


----------



## rosebean

4LV said:


> This is for you. Hope you like them
> View attachment 5357642


lovely!


----------



## rosebean

chiaoapple said:


> My first couple of outings with the perlee diamond 3 row - YG clover & ”YG” skirt, and YG perlee d’or & signature bracelets
> View attachment 5357603
> View attachment 5357604


wow, so beautiful. dream pair of bracelets.


----------



## lynne_ross

4LV said:


> Good thinking! Actually I tried it in the store, was not wowed by it as the color kind of washed out. So I ordered Noeud ring, it will take nine months, hope I will love it once it arrives
> View attachment 5357755


Another Noeud lover! You will love the ring it is gorgeous. 
From your pic the butterfly blends in with your hand. I think I will have same issue. Your serpent is are gorgeous!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I would agree.  The pink is kind of a pale pink, it doesn't pop enough for me.  Very mellow.
> I think I'm going to go for the yellow sapphire, assuming it's not to dainty on me when I try it on in the boutique.
> Your yellow sapphire butterfly ring convinced me to go yellow vs. pink.  Your yellow sapphire ring pops!
> 
> Noeud will be stunning on you!  Beautiful ring.  I'm so excited for you.
> You have a beautiful collection!


I agree. I still want both earrings though


----------



## 4LV

lynne_ross said:


> Another Noeud lover! You will love the ring it is gorgeous.
> From your pic the butterfly blends in with your hand. I think I will have same issue. Your serpent is are gorgeous!


I hope it will be as beautiful on me as it is on you and Remi. Looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I agree. I still want both earrings though


Go for it.  I think the pink butterfly earrings will go great with Noeud.  Mellow, but it will match!  Sometimes even if you don't love love love a piece by itself (my boring Lotus earrings ), buying that piece to make a coordinated set is so worth it! 

The good thing is if you get both earrings, you can also wear both WG diamond butterflies as a set.  Those WG butterflies will look nice with your soon-to-be WG Frivole diamond BTF ring.    

We need to keep @4LV excited waiting for her Noeud ring.  We need a mod shot from you and the family! 
The family seems shy... need to up the ante.  Each gets two!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Go for it.  I think the pink butterfly earrings will go great with Noeud.  Mellow, but it will match!  Sometimes even if you don't love love love a piece by itself (my boring Lotus earrings ), buying that piece to make a coordinated set is so worth it!
> 
> The good thing is if you get both earrings, you can also wear both WG diamond butterflies as a set.  Those WG butterflies will look nice with your soon-to-be WG Frivole diamond BTF ring.
> 
> We need to keep @4LV excited waiting for her Noeud ring.  We need a mod shot from you and the family!
> The family seems shy... need to up the ante.  Each gets two!
> View attachment 5357937


Hahahahahahaha I will try to take picture of a bun with vca and keep on theme. 
On the frivole ring, I will likely go with yg one to give me more variety. I have matching earrings. But the yg sapphire earrings may still go if I stack clover perlee and add yellow heart ring. Lots of mix and match options.


----------



## missie1

chiaoapple said:


> My first couple of outings with the perlee diamond 3 row - YG clover & ”YG” skirt, and YG perlee d’or & signature bracelets
> View attachment 5357603
> View attachment 5357604


Beautiful


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Hahahahahahaha I will try to take picture of a bun with vca and keep on theme.
> On the frivole ring, I will likely go with yg one to give me more variety. I have matching earrings. But the yg sapphire earrings may still go if I stack clover perlee and add yellow heart ring. Lots of mix and match options.


Oh you are right-the yellow would look very nice with your new ring! When you go try them, do try both colorways. The yellow sapphire stands out more on most. I will add....take pics! I didn't realize just how different the pink and yellow (rings) were on me until I looked back at pics, with pink being more subtle on me. I have pics somewhere on my camera roll as reference. That way you can really get a better perspective on what you like on yourself. Also, lighting is always a factor so take them in the same spot in the store.


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Oh you are right-the yellow would look very nice with your new ring! When you go try them, do try both colorways. The yellow sapphire stands out more on most. I will add....take pics! I didn't realize just how different the pink and yellow (rings) were on me until I looked back at pics, with pink being more subtle on me. I have pics somewhere on my camera roll as reference. That way you can really get a better perspective on what you like on yourself. Also, lighting is always a factor so take them in the same spot in the store.


I do the same where I take pics then look at them at home to help decide. Not sure I will be able to try both at same store with the shortages right now. Will see what can be done.


----------



## eternallove4bag

My kind of greens!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> My kind of greens!
> View attachment 5358640


This looks like a perfectly styled weekend outfit


----------



## saligator

My three bracelets
TE, Agate, Carnelian
Strung to make a 15 motif


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> This looks like a perfectly styled weekend outfit


Hehe out running errands so casual outfit but had to bling it up to get the cost per wear down on these babies


----------



## Changeitup

eternallove4bag said:


> My kind of greens!
> View attachment 5358640


As always, absolute perfection!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe out running errands so casual outfit but had to bling it up to get the cost per wear down on these babies


Love this thinking, of course the blinging too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Changeitup said:


> As always, absolute perfection!


Thank you so much


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Love this thinking, of course the blinging too!


Thank u … I get anxiety if the CPW doesn’t go down fast


----------



## lvchanellvr

chiaoapple said:


> My first couple of outings with the perlee diamond 3 row - YG clover & ”YG” skirt, and YG perlee d’or & signature bracelets
> View attachment 5357603
> View attachment 5357604


Stunning...my dream stack (both pics!)


----------



## lvchanellvr

4LV said:


> This is for you. Hope you like them
> View attachment 5357642


So beautiful!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

If anyone follows styledbyshishi on IG, I’m sure you’ve seen her jewelry collection but I just couldn’t resist posting this on here. Her turquoise 5 motif and I believe they look like Magic size earrings are to die for!!!! I do not buy preowned but gosh the turquoise 5 motif would definitely be on my list if one were to ever pop up from a reputable seller.


----------



## Prada Prince

Enjoying some matcha soft-serve…


----------



## eternallove4bag

Butterflies have my


----------



## TankerToad

Catching up
Been insanely busy with my work
Lots of butterfly love here!
Have definitely seen the lacquer Butterfly Clips  on display at the NYC 5th Ave VCA pre pandemic 
Usually in rounded glass case just to the left when you walk in- pre pandemic. Although a relatively large size,  the lacquer Butterflies impart a sense of delicate timeless beauty.
I added the most gorgeous lapis medium (pendant) necklace to my collection …..
Felt very blessed as there was only one coming to the USA (at that time recently) and it found its way to me.
As @BigAkoya would day- the Lapis is deep rich blue with no gold flecks.
Been pairing it with my lapis butterfly ring and 3 motif blue sevres porcelain earrings.
Planning to add another pair of earrings to this set - either 2 butterfly lapis or the matching lapis flower or the small cluster Frivole - 
Not sure yet


----------



## DS2006

TankerToad said:


> Catching up
> Been insanely busy with my work
> Lots of butterfly love here!
> Have definitely seen the lacquer Butterfly Clips  on display at the NYC 5th Ave VCA pre pandemic
> Usually in rounded glass case just to the left when you walk in- pre pandemic. Although a relatively large size,  the lacquer Butterflies impart a sense of delicate timeless beauty.
> I added the most gorgeous lapis medium (pendant) necklace to my collection …..
> Felt very blessed as there was only one coming to the USA (at that time recently) and it found its way to me.
> As @BigAkoya would day- the Lapis is deep rich blue with no gold flecks.
> Been pairing it with my lapis butterfly ring and 3 motif blue sevres porcelain earrings.
> Planning to add another pair of earrings to this set - either 2 butterfly lapis or the matching lapis flower or the small cluster Frivole -
> Not sure yet


Those are incredibly gorgeous together!


----------



## DS2006

eternallove4bag said:


> Butterflies have my
> View attachment 5362958


Just perfection!!!! Love the Rolex with the VCA!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

TankerToad said:


> Catching up
> Been insanely busy with my work
> Lots of butterfly love here!
> Have definitely seen the lacquer Butterfly Clips  on display at the NYC 5th Ave VCA pre pandemic
> Usually in rounded glass case just to the left when you walk in- pre pandemic. Although a relatively large size,  the lacquer Butterflies impart a sense of delicate timeless beauty.
> I added the most gorgeous lapis medium (pendant) necklace to my collection …..
> Felt very blessed as there was only one coming to the USA (at that time recently) and it found its way to me.
> As @BigAkoya would day- the Lapis is deep rich blue with no gold flecks.
> Been pairing it with my lapis butterfly ring and 3 motif blue sevres porcelain earrings.
> Planning to add another pair of earrings to this set - either 2 butterfly lapis or the matching lapis flower or the small cluster Frivole -
> Not sure yet


Looks beautiful together!


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> Just perfection!!!! Love the Rolex with the VCA!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> Catching up
> Been insanely busy with my work
> Lots of butterfly love here!
> Have definitely seen the lacquer Butterfly Clips  on display at the NYC 5th Ave VCA pre pandemic
> Usually in rounded glass case just to the left when you walk in- pre pandemic. Although a relatively large size,  the lacquer Butterflies impart a sense of delicate timeless beauty.
> I added the most gorgeous lapis medium (pendant) necklace to my collection …..
> Felt very blessed as there was only one coming to the USA (at that time recently) and it found its way to me.
> As @BigAkoya would day- the Lapis is deep rich blue with no gold flecks.
> Been pairing it with my lapis butterfly ring and 3 motif blue sevres porcelain earrings.
> Planning to add another pair of earrings to this set - either 2 butterfly lapis or the matching lapis flower or the small cluster Frivole -
> Not sure yet


Wow... that is so gorgeous.  I love your lapis, and yes, that pendant is a perfect royal blue!  Those petals are gorgeous, and the medium size with the larger leaves shows off the purity and beauty of your lapis.

I think VCA said "Forget about BigAkoya's Hellebore ring, dump her, let's save these big pieces of perfect lapis and make a pendant for @TankerToad!"       (just kidding!).

Those perfect lapis stones on your pendant are stunning and goes well with the ring.  For earrings, I would get either the mini or small Rose de Noel earrings, depending on how they hang on your ear.  I think a slightly smaller Rose de Noel on the ear would be an amazing look with your pendant.  I think the butterfly, while nice on its own or with a smaller pendant, may be a bit dainty and disappear/fade against the medium Rose de Noel.  That pendant is so gorgeous and bold, it needs a bold buddy on the ears too!    I think small would work for you since your ears can take a 3-motif.

Congratulations!  You have a gorgeous collection.


----------



## 911snowball

Gorgeous addition to the collection TT!  These shades of blue in your outfit composition are so flattering to your coloring- so elegant


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Catching up
> Been insanely busy with my work
> Lots of butterfly love here!
> Have definitely seen the lacquer Butterfly Clips  on display at the NYC 5th Ave VCA pre pandemic
> Usually in rounded glass case just to the left when you walk in- pre pandemic. Although a relatively large size,  the lacquer Butterflies impart a sense of delicate timeless beauty.
> I added the most gorgeous lapis medium (pendant) necklace to my collection …..
> Felt very blessed as there was only one coming to the USA (at that time recently) and it found its way to me.
> As @BigAkoya would day- the Lapis is deep rich blue with no gold flecks.
> Been pairing it with my lapis butterfly ring and 3 motif blue sevres porcelain earrings.
> Planning to add another pair of earrings to this set - either 2 butterfly lapis or the matching lapis flower or the small cluster Frivole -
> Not sure yet


AMAZING!!  This special pendant is absolutely stunning on you!  I love the earrings and ring, too!  Great addition to your superb collection!


----------



## TankerToad

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... that is so gorgeous.  I love your lapis, and yes, that pendant is a perfect royal blue!  Those petals are gorgeous, and the medium size with the larger leaves shows off the purity and beauty of your lapis.
> 
> I think VCA said "Forget about BigAkoya's Hellebore ring, dump her, let's save these big pieces of perfect lapis and make a pendant for @TankerToad!"       (just kidding!).
> 
> Those perfect lapis stones on your pendant are stunning and goes well with the ring.  For earrings, I would get either the mini or small Rose de Noel earrings, depending on how they hang on your ear.  I think a slightly smaller Rose de Noel on the ear would be an amazing look with your pendant.  I think the butterfly, while nice on its own or with a smaller pendant, may be a bit dainty and disappear/fade against the medium Rose de Noel.  That pendant is so gorgeous and bold, it needs a bold buddy on the ears too!    I think small would work for you since your ears can take a 3-motif.
> 
> Congratulations!  You have a gorgeous collection.


Leaning towards the mini size in lapis earrings 
Am a huge fan is the three motif style
Have the sevres pave and a SO onyx white gold pave 3 motif ( ordered before the 2 motif onyx pave became part of the permanent collection)
I feel the small lapis earrings may be a bit too bold !


----------



## lynne_ross

TankerToad said:


> Catching up
> Been insanely busy with my work
> Lots of butterfly love here!
> Have definitely seen the lacquer Butterfly Clips  on display at the NYC 5th Ave VCA pre pandemic
> Usually in rounded glass case just to the left when you walk in- pre pandemic. Although a relatively large size,  the lacquer Butterflies impart a sense of delicate timeless beauty.
> I added the most gorgeous lapis medium (pendant) necklace to my collection …..
> Felt very blessed as there was only one coming to the USA (at that time recently) and it found its way to me.
> As @BigAkoya would day- the Lapis is deep rich blue with no gold flecks.
> Been pairing it with my lapis butterfly ring and 3 motif blue sevres porcelain earrings.
> Planning to add another pair of earrings to this set - either 2 butterfly lapis or the matching lapis flower or the small cluster Frivole -
> Not sure yet


I love how your pieces complement each other but do not matchy matchy! Such beautiful blues!


----------



## Yssie

TankerToad said:


> Catching up
> Been insanely busy with my work
> Lots of butterfly love here!
> Have definitely seen the lacquer Butterfly Clips  on display at the NYC 5th Ave VCA pre pandemic
> Usually in rounded glass case just to the left when you walk in- pre pandemic. Although a relatively large size,  the lacquer Butterflies impart a sense of delicate timeless beauty.
> I added the most gorgeous lapis medium (pendant) necklace to my collection …..
> Felt very blessed as there was only one coming to the USA (at that time recently) and it found its way to me.
> As @BigAkoya would day- the Lapis is deep rich blue with no gold flecks.
> Been pairing it with my lapis butterfly ring and 3 motif blue sevres porcelain earrings.
> Planning to add another pair of earrings to this set - either 2 butterfly lapis or the matching lapis flower or the small cluster Frivole -
> Not sure yet


Lapis is such a flattering colour on you - very complementary!! Congratulations, you wear your lapis really beautifully ❤️


----------



## glamourbag

TankerToad said:


> Catching up
> Been insanely busy with my work
> Lots of butterfly love here!
> Have definitely seen the lacquer Butterfly Clips  on display at the NYC 5th Ave VCA pre pandemic
> Usually in rounded glass case just to the left when you walk in- pre pandemic. Although a relatively large size,  the lacquer Butterflies impart a sense of delicate timeless beauty.
> I added the most gorgeous lapis medium (pendant) necklace to my collection …..
> Felt very blessed as there was only one coming to the USA (at that time recently) and it found its way to me.
> As @BigAkoya would day- the Lapis is deep rich blue with no gold flecks.
> Been pairing it with my lapis butterfly ring and 3 motif blue sevres porcelain earrings.
> Planning to add another pair of earrings to this set - either 2 butterfly lapis or the matching lapis flower or the small cluster Frivole -
> Not sure yet


Oh Wow! Congratulations as this RdeN piece is absolute lapis dreams! Its a beautiful color on you too! All your pieces tie nicely together and are so flattering. I think the lapis earrings would make a perfect, statement set!


----------



## TankerToad

glamourbag said:


> Oh Wow! Congratulations as this RdeN piece is absolute lapis dreams! Its a beautiful color on you too! All your pieces tie nicely together and are so flattering. I think the lapis earrings would make a perfect, statement set!


Which Lapis do you think?
The mini RdN?
Everything needs to be ordered these days it seems - so trying to forecast my collection


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Butterflies have my
> View attachment 5362958


Is that Roly SS and RG?  I would have expected nothing less from you!  Looks great.


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> Which Lapis do you think?
> The mini RdN?
> Everything needs to be ordered these days it seems - so trying to forecast my collection


I like a change in size--so not everything in the RDN is a match. So if the necklace is a medium, the mini or small in the RDN. Also, if you're a brunette, the lapis earrings may disappear in the mini. Can you ask you SA to get in the Onyx in the two sizes? That might be a good way to see which you prefer.
It also depends on where you want your focal point--your eye will be drawn to the larger piece. If you get the mini earrings, the emphasis will be on your neck w the medium RDN pendant. If you get the small, I would think the emphasis would be drawn equally to your face and neck.
Finally, I understood the RDN/Lapis earrings were only available in the mini. Has that changed?


----------



## WingNut

TankerToad said:


> Catching up
> Been insanely busy with my work
> Lots of butterfly love here!
> Have definitely seen the lacquer Butterfly Clips  on display at the NYC 5th Ave VCA pre pandemic
> Usually in rounded glass case just to the left when you walk in- pre pandemic. Although a relatively large size,  the lacquer Butterflies impart a sense of delicate timeless beauty.
> I added the most gorgeous lapis medium (pendant) necklace to my collection …..
> Felt very blessed as there was only one coming to the USA (at that time recently) and it found its way to me.
> As @BigAkoya would day- the Lapis is deep rich blue with no gold flecks.
> Been pairing it with my lapis butterfly ring and 3 motif blue sevres porcelain earrings.
> Planning to add another pair of earrings to this set - either 2 butterfly lapis or the matching lapis flower or the small cluster Frivole -
> Not sure yet


The Lapis is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Is that Roly SS and RG?  I would have expected nothing less from you!  Looks great.


Hehe you have a great eye! I absolutely love this Roly. Thank you tons


----------



## glamourbag

TankerToad said:


> Which Lapis do you think?
> The mini RdN?
> Everything needs to be ordered these days it seems - so trying to forecast my collection


That was what I was thinking. The mini are not mini like in other collections. I think they will be a great complimentary size to your pendant. That way not everything is in competition but they are substantial enough to make their own statement


----------



## lynne_ross

TankerToad said:


> Which Lapis do you think?
> The mini RdN?
> Everything needs to be ordered these days it seems - so trying to forecast my collection


I think the mini rdn would go nice with pendant and still match with ring. I prefer earrings to be slightly smaller than pendant. I find even the mini too large for me, so I would get the 2 butterfly in that case. I bet you can pull off the small or mini given you have beautifully thick hair and you must be fine with earring weight given your love for 3 motif.


----------



## am2022

Nothing new - but my old 10 motif MOP with 4 inch Extender as matron of honor at my baby sister’s wedding !


----------



## Happyish

Bouton d' Or
Took it out for a walk today.


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> Bouton d' Or
> Took it out for a walk today.


You ended up exchanging! I really love the colour combo of these pieces. Green, blue and gold is my favourite combo of colours, works year round, dressed up or down.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> You ended up exchanging! I really love the colour combo of these pieces. Green, blue and gold is my favourite combo of colours, works year round, dressed up or down.


Thank you. It takes a little thought before wearing, but I love the colors. It's so much more exciting (to me) than the WG/RG combination, and besides, I love a long necklace. Because of the way the links are formed I can wear it shorter or longer at will, and the pendant is convertible, it can be worn as a brooch.
It's so much fun!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> Bouton d' Or
> Took it out for a walk today.
> 
> View attachment 5364581


Green is my kryptonite! You chose so well. Major love looking at the beauties.


----------



## glamourbag

Posting this here as I recall some of you had been discussing the lacquered butterflies and I just saw this on IG. This is quite a beauty!!!! (Original IG poster’s account is listed for credit).


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Posting this here as I recall some of you had been discussing the lacquered butterflies and I just saw this on IG. This is quite a beauty!!!! (Original IG poster’s account is listed for credit).


Thank you.  Wow... these are so pretty.  I am going to ask my SA to bring one in next time I am at the boutique.  I want to see if it can be converted to a real pendant hung on a long chain (add little hoops to the top of each wing).  For me, I would love to wear this big butterfly as a pendant.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you.  Wow... these are so pretty.  I am going to ask my SA to bring one in next time I am at the boutique.  I want to see if it can be converted to a real pendant hung on a long chain (add little hoops to the top of each wing).  For me, I would love to wear this big butterfly as a pendant.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


I see she is made with white gold too!  I hope you can see one and if you love it, this does have great potential to be quite the conversation piece as a pendant


----------



## Lien

.


----------



## Lien




----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> Green is my kryptonite! You chose so well. Major love looking at the beauties.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Tyler_JP

I wore my "Sweet Alhambra" butterfly necklace today to see the beautiful cherry blossoms at the Sarah P. Duke Gardens.  What a gorgeous day.


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> Catching up
> Been insanely busy with my work
> Lots of butterfly love here!
> Have definitely seen the lacquer Butterfly Clips  on display at the NYC 5th Ave VCA pre pandemic
> Usually in rounded glass case just to the left when you walk in- pre pandemic. Although a relatively large size,  the lacquer Butterflies impart a sense of delicate timeless beauty.
> I added the most gorgeous lapis medium (pendant) necklace to my collection …..
> Felt very blessed as there was only one coming to the USA (at that time recently) and it found its way to me.
> As @BigAkoya would day- the Lapis is deep rich blue with no gold flecks.
> Been pairing it with my lapis butterfly ring and 3 motif blue sevres porcelain earrings.
> Planning to add another pair of earrings to this set - either 2 butterfly lapis or the matching lapis flower or the small cluster Frivole -
> Not sure yet


Love your choices! you look splendid!  Agree with @lynne_ross and @glamourbag re the choice of different scale creating great focus and  emphasis

@Tyler_JP , all of a sudden I see the appeal of something small and delicate! Fabulous!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Lien said:


> View attachment 5364940


So lovely Lien!  Wonderful to see you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> View attachment 5364940


The magic pave pendant looks so good on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Bouton d' Or
> Took it out for a walk today.
> 
> View attachment 5364581


Beautiful!  Not to mention, green is so in this season!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful!  Not to mention, green is so in this season!


Thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Thank you!


Hi!  You mentioned you had to think about what to wear with your gorgeous necklace.
Well, I purchased these green tops this season that I think would be great, so I want to share in case you might be interested.

Do you wear oversized shirts?  I bought these Frame shirts this season and love them.  I bought the white, pale blue, and green (the orange had too much red in it for me, so I returned it).
The green is fabulous!  I think your necklace would look awesome with it and white jeans.  Roll up the sleeves; so crispy and casual!  This is the link to Saks where you can see how it's style with white jeans (all other websites show it with the matching green shorts which is not me nor do I think is you, hence I posted this link):
Shop Frame The Oversized Shirt | Saks Fifth Avenue

The green is completely sold out on both the Saks and Frame website, but there are still some at BG and Nordstrom.
I love the pale blue too, and I think you could also wear your pendant with the pale blue top.  It would add a pop of color.
Here are the color options:   The Oversized Shirt Oxford Blue – FRAME (frame-store.com)

And in case you wear striped tees...
This is my beloved brand, Saint James, for authentic, made in France, Breton striped shirts!     
Of course, since green is so hot this season, there is a Granny Smith Apple Green stripe tee this season!  The link below is the 3/4 sleeve version, and there is also a long sleeve version (I bought both lengths, two of each.   )
This would be great with your necklace too, with blue jeans (or white).  Your pendant would look really fun!  So happy!
Women's Breton Stripe Top, 3/4 Sleeve, GALATHEE, Saint James© | Saint James® Official Site – Saint James USA (saint-james.com)


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  You mentioned you had to think about what to wear with your gorgeous necklace.
> Well, I purchased these green tops this season that I think would be great, so I want to share in case you might be interested.
> 
> Do you wear oversized shirts?  I bought these Frame shirts this season and love them.  I bought the white, pale blue, and green (the orange had too much red in it for me, so I returned it).
> The green is fabulous!  I think your necklace would look awesome with it and white jeans.  Roll up the sleeves; so crispy and casual!  This is the link to Saks where you can see how it's style with white jeans (all other websites show it with the matching green shorts which is not me nor do I think is you, hence I posted this link):
> Shop Frame The Oversized Shirt | Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> The green is completely sold out on both the Saks and Frame website, but there are still some at BG and Nordstrom.
> I love the pale blue too, and I think you could also wear your pendant with the pale blue top.  It would add a pop of color.
> Here are the color options:   The Oversized Shirt Oxford Blue – FRAME (frame-store.com)
> 
> And in case you wear striped tees...
> This is my beloved brand, Saint James, for authentic, made in France, Breton striped shirts!
> Of course, since green is so hot this season, there is a Granny Smith Apple Green stripe tee this season!  The link below is the 3/4 sleeve version, and there is also a long sleeve version (I bought both lengths, two of each.   )
> This would be great with your necklace too, with blue jeans (or white).  Your pendant would look really fun!  So happy!
> Women's Breton Stripe Top, 3/4 Sleeve, GALATHEE, Saint James© | Saint James® Official Site – Saint James USA (saint-james.com)


YOU ARE AMAZING! Thank you! Thank you for taking the time. I have a Hermes Kelly in the granny color--the Saint James will be perfect! And I love Saint James--I thought I was the only devotee. And the Frame in green is gorgeous. Hoping to find it in my size.
Thank goodness you're across the country! 
I mean that in the nicest possible way.


----------



## chiaoapple

Happyish said:


> Bouton d' Or
> Took it out for a walk today.
> 
> View attachment 5364581


I am so in love with this line, thank you for sharing photos!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My two everyday pieces that I just adore. I'm planning to add a 6 motif but have yet to decide what color and size.


----------



## Prada Prince

Spending Throwback Thursday with an oldie but goodie…


----------



## Ruedubac

hello,
I am wondering if anyone has a rock crystal bracelet? as i have never seen it on a model and wonder how it looks on the skin.
Does it look like it is just the outline of the shape? or does the crystal comes in cloudy version?   

Thank you.


----------



## nicole0612

Ruedubac said:


> hello,
> I am wondering if anyone has a rock crystal bracelet? as i have never seen it on a model and wonder how it looks on the skin.
> Does it look like it is just the outline of the shape? or does the crystal comes in cloudy version?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi, it is somewhere in appearance between glass and slightly frosted glass. The stones have some variation to them, in that some are more crystal clear, some are more slightly cloudy, and some are crystal clear with little wisps of frosted-glass in them. Within the same piece the motifs will be matched in their appearance. It would be similar to other stones with variation, but of course not as noticeable as something like malachite or tigers eye.


----------



## jp824

Before I went in for surgery, I picked up this ring but had to get it adjusted as I wanted it just a tad looser. I asked my SA to mail it to me after my surgery so I have something to look forward to!  Day 5 of post surgery and finally managed to go outside for a brief walk and finally had a chance to wear it.  Please excuse my undone nails!  I need to find a manicurist that does home visits!


----------



## lvmon

jp824 said:


> Before I went in for surgery, I picked up this ring but had to get it adjusted as I wanted it just a tad looser. I asked my SA to mail it to me after my surgery so I have something to look forward to!  Day 5 of post surgery and finally managed to go outside for a brief walk and finally had a chance to wear it.  Please excuse my undone nails!  I need to find a manicurist that does home visits!
> View attachment 5369174


Hope you are feeling better soon.
The ring looks great on you! 
Sending positive vibes your way…


----------



## lynne_ross

jp824 said:


> Before I went in for surgery, I picked up this ring but had to get it adjusted as I wanted it just a tad looser. I asked my SA to mail it to me after my surgery so I have something to look forward to!  Day 5 of post surgery and finally managed to go outside for a brief walk and finally had a chance to wear it.  Please excuse my undone nails!  I need to find a manicurist that does home visits!
> View attachment 5369174


Gorgeous ring. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## tenshix

jp824 said:


> Before I went in for surgery, I picked up this ring but had to get it adjusted as I wanted it just a tad looser. I asked my SA to mail it to me after my surgery so I have something to look forward to!  Day 5 of post surgery and finally managed to go outside for a brief walk and finally had a chance to wear it.  Please excuse my undone nails!  I need to find a manicurist that does home visits!
> View attachment 5369174



Wishing for your speedy recovery and congratulations on a beautiful piece! Definitely would cheer anyone up!


----------



## nicole0612

jp824 said:


> Before I went in for surgery, I picked up this ring but had to get it adjusted as I wanted it just a tad looser. I asked my SA to mail it to me after my surgery so I have something to look forward to!  Day 5 of post surgery and finally managed to go outside for a brief walk and finally had a chance to wear it.  Please excuse my undone nails!  I need to find a manicurist that does home visits!
> View attachment 5369174


Wishing you a quick recovery! I hope your new treasures ease the pain a bit


----------



## glamourbag

jp824 said:


> Before I went in for surgery, I picked up this ring but had to get it adjusted as I wanted it just a tad looser. I asked my SA to mail it to me after my surgery so I have something to look forward to!  Day 5 of post surgery and finally managed to go outside for a brief walk and finally had a chance to wear it.  Please excuse my undone nails!  I need to find a manicurist that does home visits!


Beautiful and speedy recovery


----------



## Ruedubac

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, it is somewhere in appearance between glass and slightly frosted glass. The stones have some variation to them, in that some are more crystal clear, some are more slightly cloudy, and some are crystal clear with little wisps of frosted-glass in them. Within the same piece the motifs will be matched in their appearance. It would be similar to other stones with variation, but of course not as noticeable as something like malachite or tigers eye.



Thank you so much, Nicole,
I will pop in the store sometime to hopefully see it in person. I do hope to find one that is 'cloudy' as I do like to see it or else it might look like all the center fell off hee hee. 
I love it, hope to find one soon.

Thank you again. Enjoy your day.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jp824 said:


> Before I went in for surgery, I picked up this ring but had to get it adjusted as I wanted it just a tad looser. I asked my SA to mail it to me after my surgery so I have something to look forward to!  Day 5 of post surgery and finally managed to go outside for a brief walk and finally had a chance to wear it.  Please excuse my undone nails!  I need to find a manicurist that does home visits!
> View attachment 5369174


Hope you feel better soon. The ring looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## WingNut

jp824 said:


> Before I went in for surgery, I picked up this ring but had to get it adjusted as I wanted it just a tad looser. I asked my SA to mail it to me after my surgery so I have something to look forward to!  Day 5 of post surgery and finally managed to go outside for a brief walk and finally had a chance to wear it.  Please excuse my undone nails!  I need to find a manicurist that does home visits!
> View attachment 5369174


That's beautiful and what a nice thing with which to treat yourself. I hope your recovery goes swiftly!


----------



## DreamingPink

jp824 said:


> Before I went in for surgery, I picked up this ring but had to get it adjusted as I wanted it just a tad looser. I asked my SA to mail it to me after my surgery so I have something to look forward to!  Day 5 of post surgery and finally managed to go outside for a brief walk and finally had a chance to wear it.  Please excuse my undone nails!  I need to find a manicurist that does home visits!
> View attachment 5369174


Beautiful ring and fingers, wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## missie1

jp824 said:


> Before I went in for surgery, I picked up this ring but had to get it adjusted as I wanted it just a tad looser. I asked my SA to mail it to me after my surgery so I have something to look forward to!  Day 5 of post surgery and finally managed to go outside for a brief walk and finally had a chance to wear it.  Please excuse my undone nails!  I need to find a manicurist that does home visits!
> View attachment 5369174


Absolutely beautiful. Wishing you speedy recovery


----------



## shyla14

chiaoapple said:


> My first couple of outings with the perlee diamond 3 row - YG clover & ”YG” skirt, and YG perlee d’or & signature bracelets
> View attachment 5357603
> View attachment 5357604


Took my breath away. I love everything.


----------



## jp824

Thank you for the well wishes and positive vibes…@lvmon @lynne_ross @tenshix @nicole0612 @glamourbag @eternallove4bag @WingNut @DreamingPink @missie1


----------



## BigAkoya

jp824 said:


> Before I went in for surgery, I picked up this ring but had to get it adjusted as I wanted it just a tad looser. I asked my SA to mail it to me after my surgery so I have something to look forward to!  Day 5 of post surgery and finally managed to go outside for a brief walk and finally had a chance to wear it.  Please excuse my undone nails!  I need to find a manicurist that does home visits!
> View attachment 5369174


What a gorgeous Get Well gift!  Great thinking.  The ring is gorgeous on you!  I hope you feel better soon; I am certain you will have a speedy recovery looking at that ring!


----------



## Prada Prince

Picking up a present for my kitty at Tiffany’s…


----------



## am2022

Last day of quarantine - celebrated by taking out this CCH for the first time together with W MOP 10 motif and 5 motif gold hammered !


----------



## Happyish

amacasa said:


> Last day of quarantine - celebrated by taking out this CCH for the first time together with W MOP 10 motif and 5 motif gold hammered !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371723
> View attachment 5371724
> View attachment 5371725


How gorgeous! And that top--so elegant!


----------



## am2022

thank you   


Happyish said:


> How gorgeous! And that top--so elegant!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aha! Finally caught up with you guys!!!



BigAkoya said:


> I wish VCA would make new collections; they actually have a very limited collection when compared to other brands.



I just wish they would have a few more options with what they are already offering. I don’t know if they “need” any new collections, just expand the lines they already have. I feel like if a brand offers lots of collections it kind of dilutes the brand, and I like the limited runs within the current collections, but the collections themselves are good; it shouldn’t be that hard to give us more combos, though!



missie1 said:


> I have one already  but I need another one





BigAkoya said:


> With that thought, I personally think big diamond bling is the easiest to wear as everyday jewelry, more so over big gemstone bling which tends to look stuffier, old-world with shorts (even then I don’t care! )
> 
> Go for it! Diamonds are day wear in the 21st century!  Bling it on!
> 
> Your necklace and cross are lovely and go great together!  Beautiful! Throw on a stripes tee shorts!



@missie1 your necklace is beautiful. @BigAkoya I have a similar necklace and I never, ever wear it. It is absolutely not my style (as @880 knows, I’ve been planning to do “something“ with it, but not sure if I want to spend jewelry funds making it into something to wear when I can just buy VCA and enjoy that). Believe it or not, while I like slightly bolder looks, I do not like OTT, and layering the diamond necklace with anything feels like “too much” on me.



BigAkoya said:


> Ironically, that is exactly why I love long necklaces and pendants.
> I have the flat surface!  No valley for me as there are no mountains!  Just little molehills.



Lol, me too! Mine are on different planets. 



nicole0612 said:


> I am not either but I am feeling a surge of pink craving coming on strong! Oh no!
> Owners of the pink sapphire frivole earrings or pendant, I encourage you to post action shots in this thread and tempt me.
> In the meantime, I will borrow an idea from your gorgeous photo and add a pop of pink with a shawl



Pre-hair change obnoxiousness:




TankerToad said:


> I added the most gorgeous lapis medium (pendant) necklace to my collection …..
> Felt very blessed as there was only one coming to the USA (at that time recently) and it found its way to me.
> As @BigAkoya would day- the Lapis is deep rich blue with no gold flecks.
> Been pairing it with my lapis butterfly ring and 3 motif blue sevres porcelain earrings.



Soooo gorgeous on you!!! Congratulations!!!



jp824 said:


> Thank you for the well wishes and positive vibes…@lvmon @lynne_ross @tenshix @nicole0612 @glamourbag @eternallove4bag @WingNut @DreamingPink @missie1



@jp824 sending my best wishes to you as well. 

I posted this in the other thread but here is the Noeud I tried on again. @lynne_ross I do have the frivole set above and the bracelets to go with it; and the SO set coming in is PG as well.




I’m considering adding this little bracelet as a spacer between the Perlee and Love. I would eventually get another to space between the clover and whatever comes next (pg pave love is current top contender, but thats a few years away). Ive decided I’d like something coordinating to go in between but not too out there and not expensive.




(These were some other options ⬇️)


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Aha! Finally caught up with you guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish they would have a few more options with what they are already offering. I don’t know if they “need” any new collections, just expand the lines they already have. I feel like if a brand offers lots of collections it kind of dilutes the brand, and I like the limited runs within the current collections, but the collections themselves are good; it shouldn’t be that hard to give us more combos, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @missie1 your necklace is beautiful. @BigAkoya I have a similar necklace and I never, ever wear it. It is absolutely not my style (as @880 knows, I’ve been planning to do “something“ with it, but not sure if I want to spend jewelry funds making it into something to wear when I can just buy VCA and enjoy that). Believe it or not, while I like slightly bolder looks, I do not like OTT, and layering the diamond necklace with anything feels like “too much” on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, me too! Mine are on different planets.
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-hair change obnoxiousness:
> View attachment 5371973
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo gorgeous on you!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> @jp824 sending my best wishes to you as well.
> 
> I posted this in the other thread but here is the Noeud I tried on again. @lynne_ross I do have the frivole set above and the bracelets to go with it; and the SO set coming in is PG as well.
> 
> View attachment 5371974
> 
> 
> I’m considering adding this little bracelet as a spacer between the Perlee and Love. I would eventually get another to space between the clover and whatever comes next (pg pave love is current top contender, but thats a few years away). Ive decided I’d like something coordinating to go in between but not too out there and not expensive.
> 
> View attachment 5371976
> 
> 
> (These were some other options ⬇️)
> 
> View attachment 5371977
> View attachment 5371978


The noeud and frivoles pg pave earrings are perfection. I have the yg pave frivole earrings. Far enough away from each they work but I would like to add a pg and wg pair regardless.


----------



## WingNut

amacasa said:


> Last day of quarantine - celebrated by taking out this CCH for the first time together with W MOP 10 motif and 5 motif gold hammered !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371723
> View attachment 5371724
> View attachment 5371725


Beautiful! You have such great style/coordination (my goals)!


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> Aha! Finally caught up with you guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish they would have a few more options with what they are already offering. I don’t know if they “need” any new collections, just expand the lines they already have. I feel like if a brand offers lots of collections it kind of dilutes the brand, and I like the limited runs within the current collections, but the collections themselves are good; it shouldn’t be that hard to give us more combos, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @missie1 your necklace is beautiful. @BigAkoya I have a similar necklace and I never, ever wear it. It is absolutely not my style (as @880 knows, I’ve been planning to do “something“ with it, but not sure if I want to spend jewelry funds making it into something to wear when I can just buy VCA and enjoy that). Believe it or not, while I like slightly bolder looks, I do not like OTT, and layering the diamond necklace with anything feels like “too much” on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, me too! Mine are on different planets.
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-hair change obnoxiousness:
> View attachment 5371973
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo gorgeous on you!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> @jp824 sending my best wishes to you as well.
> 
> I posted this in the other thread but here is the Noeud I tried on again. @lynne_ross I do have the frivole set above and the bracelets to go with it; and the SO set coming in is PG as well.
> 
> View attachment 5371974
> 
> 
> I’m considering adding this little bracelet as a spacer between the Perlee and Love. I would eventually get another to space between the clover and whatever comes next (pg pave love is current top contender, but thats a few years away). Ive decided I’d like something coordinating to go in between but not too out there and not expensive.
> 
> View attachment 5371976
> 
> 
> (These were some other options ⬇)
> 
> View attachment 5371977
> View attachment 5371978


Thanks I hardly wear it but once I get my butterflies I will definitely wear more.  Any excuse to get more VCA.  I love the pink sapphire spacer bangle with the larger stones in your stack.  It really gives stack a pop.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Waiting for my food order in the shade


----------



## am2022

Awww such sweet words @WingNut !  
You are an inspiration as well -as I know we share our love for alaia ( your white dress from eons ago) and Chloe susannas (haven’t seen /worn mine since the last concert I watched -uhmmm in 2014)
QUOTE="WingNut, post: 35094219, member: 8610"]
Beautiful! You have such great style/coordination (my goals)!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Before I went in for surgery, I picked up this ring but had to get it adjusted as I wanted it just a tad looser. I asked my SA to mail it to me after my surgery so I have something to look forward to!  Day 5 of post surgery and finally managed to go outside for a brief walk and finally had a chance to wear it.  Please excuse my undone nails!  I need to find a manicurist that does home visits!
> View attachment 5369174


Beautiful as always! you were very missed at Saturdays meet, and I hope the walking and recovery continues to go well ! It is a well known medical fact that VCA makes recovery smoother  Big hug!

@Notorious Pink, I love your style, and I adore the noued on you too ! You look amazing! How about splitting the riviera into two bracelets for your future daughter in laws


----------



## WingNut

amacasa said:


> Awww such sweet words @WingNut !
> You are an inspiration as well -as I know we share our love for alaia ( your white dress from eons ago) and Chloe susannas (haven’t seen /worn mine since the last concert I watched -uhmmm in 2014)
> QUOTE="WingNut, post: 35094219, member: 8610"]
> Beautiful! You have such great style/coordination (my goals)!


[/QUOTE]
Wow you have an amazing memory! And yes, I still have that Alaia white dress, and am still often found in my Susannas!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Aha! Finally caught up with you guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish they would have a few more options with what they are already offering. I don’t know if they “need” any new collections, just expand the lines they already have. I feel like if a brand offers lots of collections it kind of dilutes the brand, and I like the limited runs within the current collections, but the collections themselves are good; it shouldn’t be that hard to give us more combos, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @missie1 your necklace is beautiful. @BigAkoya I have a similar necklace and I never, ever wear it. It is absolutely not my style (as @880 knows, I’ve been planning to do “something“ with it, but not sure if I want to spend jewelry funds making it into something to wear when I can just buy VCA and enjoy that). Believe it or not, while I like slightly bolder looks, I do not like OTT, and layering the diamond necklace with anything feels like “too much” on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, me too! Mine are on different planets.
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-hair change obnoxiousness:
> View attachment 5371973
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo gorgeous on you!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> @jp824 sending my best wishes to you as well.
> 
> I posted this in the other thread but here is the Noeud I tried on again. @lynne_ross I do have the frivole set above and the bracelets to go with it; and the SO set coming in is PG as well.
> 
> View attachment 5371974
> 
> 
> I’m considering adding this little bracelet as a spacer between the Perlee and Love. I would eventually get another to space between the clover and whatever comes next (pg pave love is current top contender, but thats a few years away). Ive decided I’d like something coordinating to go in between but not too out there and not expensive.
> 
> View attachment 5371976
> 
> 
> (These were some other options ⬇)
> 
> View attachment 5371977
> View attachment 5371978


@Notorious Pink absolutely spectacular! The Frivole earrings and pendant set along with the pink sapphire ring make for such a pretty combination. Would you consider wearing couple of those pink sapphire bracelets together without the love or the perlee clover bracelets whenever you wear your pink sapphire Frivole earrings and pendant set along with the pink ring? I think the all pink sapphire look would be amazing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

amacasa said:


> Last day of quarantine - celebrated by taking out this CCH for the first time together with W MOP 10 motif and 5 motif gold hammered !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371723
> View attachment 5371724
> View attachment 5371725


You wear all the pieces so well together!


----------



## eternallove4bag

SmokieDragon said:


> Waiting for my food order in the shade
> 
> View attachment 5372023
> View attachment 5372025


Beautiful! Do you wear your beautiful guilloche watch and the guilloche ring together on one hand? I am imagining how stunning they would look together.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Aha! Finally caught up with you guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish they would have a few more options with what they are already offering. I don’t know if they “need” any new collections, just expand the lines they already have. I feel like if a brand offers lots of collections it kind of dilutes the brand, and I like the limited runs within the current collections, but the collections themselves are good; it shouldn’t be that hard to give us more combos, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @missie1 your necklace is beautiful. @BigAkoya I have a similar necklace and I never, ever wear it. It is absolutely not my style (as @880 knows, I’ve been planning to do “something“ with it, but not sure if I want to spend jewelry funds making it into something to wear when I can just buy VCA and enjoy that). Believe it or not, while I like slightly bolder looks, I do not like OTT, and layering the diamond necklace with anything feels like “too much” on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, me too! Mine are on different planets.
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-hair change obnoxiousness:
> View attachment 5371973
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo gorgeous on you!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> @jp824 sending my best wishes to you as well.
> 
> I posted this in the other thread but here is the Noeud I tried on again. @lynne_ross I do have the frivole set above and the bracelets to go with it; and the SO set coming in is PG as well.
> 
> View attachment 5371974
> 
> 
> I’m considering adding this little bracelet as a spacer between the Perlee and Love. I would eventually get another to space between the clover and whatever comes next (pg pave love is current top contender, but thats a few years away). Ive decided I’d like something coordinating to go in between but not too out there and not expensive.
> 
> View attachment 5371976
> 
> 
> (These were some other options ⬇)
> 
> View attachment 5371977
> View attachment 5371978


I love the Noeud ring on you, a must buy for sure!  It looks fantastic and will go with so many of your pieces!
On your spacer bracelet, if I may share my two cents... 

For me I like the bracelet with all pink sapphires the best (the one to the left of the Clover).  I am not a fan of the one the right of the Clover.  It's all preference of course but here is why... 

The Clover and Love are very unique designs.  Super gorgeous.  I feel the all pink sapphire bracelet complements it, gives it pop, but does not compete.  With the pink sapphire/diamond bracelet to the right of the Clover, it's busy, pink sapphires mixed with diamonds, and the sapphires and diamonds are different sizes so there is a lot going on.  

To add to that... for me, I am really picky about putting different diamond color grades next to each other.  This may be just the photo, but the diamonds in the Clover and Love look whiter than the diamonds in the sapphire/diamond bracelet.  Because of that, I think it takes away from that pink sapphire/diamond bracelet and makes it look inferior, which I am sure it is not.  Most people probably won't even notice or care, so this may not be a big deal.  

For me, when wearing diamonds, no matter how beautiful the piece, if one diamond piece looks yellow next to a neighboring diamond piece, I personally feel it takes away from the whole look.  In this case, it's better not to put the pieces together to highlight the difference.  

It's all preference of course and some people don't care.  I just want to mention this in case after you buy the bracelet and stare at it, you see the difference in diamond color grade.  Once you see the color difference, you cannot unsee it, and then you will hate it; hence I wanted to mention it.  

VCA uses color grades D-E-F, so if those diamonds in the pink sapphire bracelet are G-H, you will definitely see the faint yellow next to the white diamonds of the Clover.  It may also be the photo, and the diamond colors are good.  Photos are hard to see true color.  Again, some people do not care, and it's not a big deal to them.  Just a thought in case it matters to you.   

Hope this helps.


----------



## SmokieDragon

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! Do you wear your beautiful guilloche watch and the guilloche ring together on one hand? I am imagining how stunning they would look together.



No, I don’t. I wear my watch on my left wrist and the ring on my right hand. The right hand needs to enjoy some VCA too haha


----------



## eternallove4bag

SmokieDragon said:


> No, I don’t. I wear my watch on my left wrist and the ring on my right hand. The right hand needs to enjoy some VCA too haha


I like your thought process


----------



## Notorious Pink

missie1 said:


> Thanks I hardly wear it but once I get my butterflies I will definitely wear more.  Any excuse to get more VCA.  I love the pink sapphire spacer bangle with the larger stones in your stack.  It really gives stack a pop.



Thank you!!



880 said:


> @Notorious Pink, I love your style, and I adore the noued on you too ! You look amazing! How about splitting the riviera into two bracelets for your future daughter in laws



Thank you sweetie! I love your idea about the necklace, but im sure I’ll wind up doing something with it eventually.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> @Notorious Pink absolutely spectacular! The Frivole earrings and pendant set along with the pink sapphire ring make for such a pretty combination. Would you consider wearing couple of those pink sapphire bracelets together without the love or the perlee clover bracelets whenever you wear your pink sapphire Frivole earrings and pendant set along with the pink ring? I think the all pink sapphire look would be amazing!


well…probably not, because I never take the Love off. It’s a great idea, but realistically I’m still in the “I love these pieces so much“ phase with both the love and the perlee clover that I want to wear them all the time. Also, not all of these bracelets are inexpensive, so to get a bunch would cut into my VCA funds.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> I love the Noeud ring on you, a must buy for sure!  It looks fantastic and will go with so many of your pieces!
> On your spacer bracelet, if I may share my two cents...
> 
> For me I like the bracelet with all pink sapphires the best (the one to the left of the Clover).  I am not a fan of the one the right of the Clover.  It's all preference of course but here is why...
> 
> The Clover and Love are very unique designs.  Super gorgeous.  I feel the all pink sapphire bracelet complements it, gives it pop, but does not compete.  With the pink sapphire/diamond bracelet to the right of the Clover, it's busy, pink sapphires mixed with diamonds, and the sapphires and diamonds are different sizes so there is a lot going on.
> 
> To add to that... for me, I am really picky about putting different diamond color grades next to each other.  This may be just the photo, but the diamonds in the Clover and Love look whiter than the diamonds in the sapphire/diamond bracelet.  Because of that, I think it takes away from that pink sapphire/diamond bracelet and makes it look inferior, which I am sure it is not.  Most people probably won't even notice or care, so this may not be a big deal.
> 
> For me, when wearing diamonds, no matter how beautiful the piece, if one diamond piece looks yellow next to a neighboring diamond piece, I personally feel it takes away from the whole look.  In this case, it's better not to put the pieces together to highlight the difference.
> 
> It's all preference of course and some people don't care.  I just want to mention this in case after you buy the bracelet and stare at it, you see the difference in diamond color grade.  Once you see the color difference, you cannot unsee it, and then you will hate it; hence I wanted to mention it.
> 
> VCA uses color grades D-E-F, so if those diamonds in the pink sapphire bracelet are G-H, you will definitely see the faint yellow next to the white diamonds of the Clover.  It may also be the photo, and the diamond colors are good.  Photos are hard to see true color.  Again, some people do not care, and it's not a big deal to them.  Just a thought in case it matters to you.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yeah, @BigAkoya thats a really good point. This is why I still havent added anything to the stack. the all sapphire bracelet is 1.not a bangle, which I prefer and 2. Almost 3x the price of the diamond/sapphire. However, the issue may indeed be the photo, and next time I will take the bracelet outside and take lots of pics to compare. I like the sapphire, but visually I prefer the Diamond with sapphire accents because it’s going to be sitting between the wg part of the love and the perlee. even a thin diamond bangle might be good. I’m not sure. The price of the bangle is inexpensive enough that I may just get it for now.

the noeud is a must and I told my SA that after I pick up my SOs, next is the 5 motif guilloche/pave to add to my necklace and the noeud. Hopefully I will have all by the end of next year…that’s the goal.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> well…probably not, because I never take the Love off. It’s a great idea, but realistically I’m still in the “I love these pieces so much“ phase with both the love and the perlee clover that I want to wear them all the time. Also, not all of these bracelets are inexpensive, so to get a bunch would cut into my VCA funds.


I hear you. I have set funds for luxury purchases and I try to remain as focused as possible on my top WL items. I talk myself out of any diversions thinking it will cut into my funds for my top WL items.


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> I hear you. I have set funds for luxury purchases and I try to remain as focused as possible on my top WL items. I talk myself out of any diversions thinking it will cut into my funds for my top WL items.


I really like your way of thinking and it was so helpful to hear your thoughts framed this way. I am tempted by a few non-WL items now (as always) and it is so easy to say, “it is only $xxxx, and it is so pretty,” but if I hold out, then it is like free money towards something I would love even more. It is funny how easy it is to buy 5 things for $xxxx on the spur of the moment, but buying one thing for 5x $xxxx makes me question if I will really like it after all. I think it’s just difficult for me to prioritize certain items because I never know exactly how something will work for me until I have the chance to wear it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> I hear you. I have set funds for luxury purchases and I try to remain as focused as possible on my top WL items. I talk myself out of any diversions thinking it will cut into my funds for my top WL items.



Yes, I am really trying to be good. I have to remind myself that I want these pieces for the long term much more than the “easy”, less expensive ones!



nicole0612 said:


> I really like your way of thinking and it was so helpful to hear your thoughts framed this way. I am tempted by a few non-WL items now (as always) and it is so easy to say, “it is only $xxxx, and it is so pretty,” but if I hold out, then it is like free money towards something I would love even more. It is funny how easy it is to buy 5 things for $xxxx on the spur of the moment, but buying one thing for 5x $xxxx makes me question if I will really like it after all. I think it’s just difficult for me to prioritize certain items because I never know exactly how something will work for me until I have the chance to wear it.



This is me 1000%.  

@BigAkoya  I went back to London today - by the way, as it happened, I was having a conversation with my friend (a big watch collector) and the owner of London, and I had no idea that not only do they own the VCA and the Cartier there (which I knew), they also own the VCA at Short Hills too. And they are doing some amazing expanding there! A boutique, and watches….lots of great things. I get out there a few times I year so I told C that I would definitely come by and that the Short Hills VCA team is wonderful.

Anyway, I see what you mean about the diamonds in the photo, but in person they look the same as the VCA and Cartier - three of us standing there making sure the diamonds are just as white. I wonder why it doesn’t look so in the photo (I took more):




And of course I tried on the Noeud again too.




As terrible as my photos are, they do actually look worse when I post them. Uploading must do something to the compression. They even look better before I upload them.


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> I really like your way of thinking and it was so helpful to hear your thoughts framed this way. I am tempted by a few non-WL items now (as always) and it is so easy to say, “it is only $xxxx, and it is so pretty,” but if I hold out, then it is like free money towards something I would love even more. It is funny how easy it is to buy 5 things for $xxxx on the spur of the moment, but buying one thing for 5x $xxxx makes me question if I will really like it after all. I think it’s just difficult for me to prioritize certain items because I never know exactly how something will work for me until I have the chance to wear it.


Totally me. I’m trying to play it differently this year. And it’s April and I am doing well so far. Saying no to the little items so I can get a wishlist piece. But it’s not easy.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Yeah, @BigAkoya thats a really good point. This is why I still havent added anything to the stack. the all sapphire bracelet is 1.not a bangle, which I prefer and 2. Almost 3x the price of the diamond/sapphire. However, the issue may indeed be the photo, and next time I will take the bracelet outside and take lots of pics to compare. I like the sapphire, but visually I prefer the Diamond with sapphire accents because it’s going to be sitting between the wg part of the love and the perlee. even a thin diamond bangle might be good. I’m not sure. The price of the bangle is inexpensive enough that I may just get it for now.
> 
> the noeud is a must and I told my SA that after I pick up my SOs, next is the 5 motif guilloche/pave to add to my necklace and the noeud. Hopefully I will have all by the end of next year…that’s the goal.


That Noeud fits perfectly into your collection, and feels so you. It’s so great to know you’ve found _your_ piece. I need to get into a store.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Totally me. I’m trying to play it differently this year. And it’s April and I am doing well so far. Saying no to the little items so I can get a wishlist piece. But it’s not easy.


I am really pleased for you! It takes constant discipline as temptation is always creeping up.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, I am really trying to be good. I have to remind myself that I want these pieces for the long term much more than the “easy”, less expensive ones!
> 
> 
> 
> This is me 1000%.
> 
> @BigAkoya  I went back to London today - by the way, as it happened, I was having a conversation with my friend (a big watch collector) and the owner of London, and I had no idea that not only do they own the VCA and the Cartier there (which I knew), they also own the VCA at Short Hills too. And they are doing some amazing expanding there! A boutique, and watches….lots of great things. I get out there a few times I year so I told C that I would definitely come by and that the Short Hills VCA team is wonderful.
> 
> Anyway, I see what you mean about the diamonds in the photo, but in person they look the same as the VCA and Cartier - three of us standing there making sure the diamonds are just as white. I wonder why it doesn’t look so in the photo (I took more):
> 
> View attachment 5373990
> 
> 
> And of course I tried on the Noeud again too.
> 
> View attachment 5373995
> 
> 
> As terrible as my photos are, they do actually look worse when I post them. Uploading must do something to the compression. They even look better before I upload them.


The Neoud is gorgeous. You don’t that pink sapphire bracelet.  For me, I would skip.  What you have without the pink sapphire bracelet looks great.  

And yes to Neoud!  It looks gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> I really like your way of thinking and it was so helpful to hear your thoughts framed this way. I am tempted by a few non-WL items now (as always) and it is so easy to say, “it is only $xxxx, and it is so pretty,” but if I hold out, then it is like free money towards something I would love even more. It is funny how easy it is to buy 5 things for $xxxx on the spur of the moment, but buying one thing for 5x $xxxx makes me question if I will really like it after all. I think it’s just difficult for me to prioritize certain items because I never know exactly how something will work for me until I have the chance to wear it.


It’s super tempting to add a few ‘knick-knacks’ here and there, just for instant gratification or as a ‘pick-me-up’ when I am in a celebratory mood. Like earlier this week, I went into Tiffany and tried on a ring I have been eyeing but it’s not made it to my WL yet. The price was reasonable too. In my head, I was like ‘it’s just 5k, I can take it out of my funds’ and then I had to remind myself that this was an item not even on my WL yet. I had no business even thinking of spending money on it. So I walked out of the store empty handed. Later, I was so thankful because if I had spent the 5k, I would have been 5k short of paying for my ‘Hermes and VCA SOs’ and ‘maybe a chanel mini if I am lucky to find it’ fund … I am a planner and I have to stick to that. The good part is I cannot shop when I am busy or stressed out at work. It’s only when I have idle time to kill, the monster in me comes out… what do they say about - ‘an empty mind is a devil’s workshop’ … so apt for me!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, I am really trying to be good. I have to remind myself that I want these pieces for the long term much more than the “easy”, less expensive ones!
> 
> 
> 
> This is me 1000%.
> 
> @BigAkoya  I went back to London today - by the way, as it happened, I was having a conversation with my friend (a big watch collector) and the owner of London, and I had no idea that not only do they own the VCA and the Cartier there (which I knew), they also own the VCA at Short Hills too. And they are doing some amazing expanding there! A boutique, and watches….lots of great things. I get out there a few times I year so I told C that I would definitely come by and that the Short Hills VCA team is wonderful.
> 
> Anyway, I see what you mean about the diamonds in the photo, but in person they look the same as the VCA and Cartier - three of us standing there making sure the diamonds are just as white. I wonder why it doesn’t look so in the photo (I took more):
> 
> View attachment 5373990
> 
> 
> And of course I tried on the Noeud again too.
> 
> View attachment 5373995
> 
> 
> As terrible as my photos are, they do actually look worse when I post them. Uploading must do something to the compression. They even look better before


Your pictures are super pretty and I love them! And yes, better to have a collection of few key items that we will wear constantly than a huge collection that never sees the light of the day.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> The Neoud is gorgeous. You don’t that pink sapphire bracelet.  For me, I would skip.  What you have without the pink sapphire bracelet looks great.
> 
> And yes to Neoud!  It looks gorgeous!


Thank you!!! I think the bracelet is very pretty, but Im sure you are right. 

I will add, though, that I don’t love the Perlee and the Love next to each other. The Love is amazing but weird for stacking. I could get that single perlee beads, but in my mind it’s rather expensive for a “barrier” bracelet.


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> That Noeud fits perfectly into your collection, and feels so you. It’s so great to know you’ve found _your_ piece. I need to get into a store.


thank you! 
You do!!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Your pictures are super pretty and I love them! And yes, better to have a collection of few key items that we will wear constantly than a huge collection that never sees the light of the day.



You are absolutely right…and I agree 100% with your other post. We have to stay focused!


----------



## lolakitten

eternallove4bag said:


> It’s super tempting to add a few ‘knick-knacks’ here and there, just for instant gratification or as a ‘pick-me-up’ when I am in a celebratory mood. Like earlier this week, I went into Tiffany and tried on a ring I have been eyeing but it’s not made it to my WL yet. The price was reasonable too. In my head, I was like ‘it’s just 5k, I can take it out of my funds’ and then I had to remind myself that this was an item not even on my WL yet. I had no business even thinking of spending money on it. So I walked out of the store empty handed. Later, I was so thankful because if I had spent the 5k, I would have been 5k short of paying for my ‘Hermes and VCA SOs’ and ‘maybe a chanel mini if I am lucky to find it’ fund … I am a planner and I have to stick to that. The good part is I cannot shop when I am busy or stressed out at work. It’s only when I have idle time to kill, the monster in me comes out… what do they say about - ‘an empty mind is a devil’s workshop’ … so apt for me!


This is me exactly!!
I am trying to be strong!!
Luckily I’ve been good so far!!
What I find personally difficult is when you put a deposit on something and you’re just waiting for it… that’s when the temptations hit me the hardest.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lolakitten said:


> This is me exactly!!
> I am trying to be strong!!
> Luckily I’ve been good so far!!
> What I find personally difficult is when you put a deposit on something and you’re just waiting for it… that’s when the temptations hit me the hardest.


I know, right? I am the same. And especially when the funds are sitting there, there’s always a devil side of me egging me on with ‘you want to spend it on something else and but the time xyz item meant for the existing funds come in, you can save up for that too?’… as hubby says, it’s all a mental game. We have to be mentally strong which is the simplest thought yet so hard to practice. We need a therapy group here for staying mentally strong


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> You are absolutely right…and I agree 100% with your other post. We have to stay focused!


----------



## lolakitten

eternallove4bag said:


> I know, right? I am the same. And especially when the funds are sitting there, there’s always a devil side of me egging me on with ‘you want to spend it on something else and but the time xyz item meant for the existing funds come in, you can save up for that too?’… as hubby says, it’s all a mental game. We have to be mentally strong which is the simplest thought yet so hard to practice. We need a therapy group here for staying mentally strong


Yes that’s exactly how my devilish side tries to justify something else   
I am through this right now haha.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

eternallove4bag said:


> I know, right? I am the same. And especially when the funds are sitting there, there’s always a devil side of me egging me on with ‘you want to spend it on something else and but the time xyz item meant for the existing funds come in, you can save up for that too?’… as hubby says, it’s all a mental game. We have to be mentally strong which is the simplest thought yet so hard to practice. We need a therapy group here for staying mentally strong



Here’s to staying mentally strong, I love all of this! Here’s my current struggle: my only luxury purchase I am making this year is the diamond JUC (not pave) for my golden birthday (turning 28 on August 28). We are going to Vegas to celebrate but my struggle is that my VCA SA also knows it’ll be my birthday and wants to plan something special for me. Yes I have a lot of VCA on my wishlist but comfortably I only wanted to buy the JUC this year. I don’t want to feel pressured into buying something at VCA if he is planning something special but how do you walk away empty handed after that?? I will need to reevaluate what I should do here ugh.


----------



## Belle-brune

My easy daily wear, single motif vintage alhambra layered with VCA zodiaque and a diamond necklace! Tried Vintage Alhambra carnelian earrings for my sister at the boutique to see as she’s deciding between onyx and MOP! on that day wore my signature clover RG with clover YG although it matches my RG Cartier I’m just finding mixing metals not my favorite! Also love wearing both Chanel coco crush rings every day so easy and goes with most VCA pieces!


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, I am really trying to be good. I have to remind myself that I want these pieces for the long term much more than the “easy”, less expensive ones!
> 
> 
> 
> This is me 1000%.
> 
> @BigAkoya  I went back to London today - by the way, as it happened, I was having a conversation with my friend (a big watch collector) and the owner of London, and I had no idea that not only do they own the VCA and the Cartier there (which I knew), they also own the VCA at Short Hills too. And they are doing some amazing expanding there! A boutique, and watches….lots of great things. I get out there a few times I year so I told C that I would definitely come by and that the Short Hills VCA team is wonderful.
> 
> Anyway, I see what you mean about the diamonds in the photo, but in person they look the same as the VCA and Cartier - three of us standing there making sure the diamonds are just as white. I wonder why it doesn’t look so in the photo (I took more):
> 
> View attachment 5373990
> 
> 
> And of course I tried on the Noeud again too.
> 
> View attachment 5373995
> 
> 
> As terrible as my photos are, they do actually look worse when I post them. Uploading must do something to the compression. They even look better before I upload them.


Honestly, I'm not loving the diamond sapphire bracelet. I would prefer a bangle that's better aligned (I don't know how else to explain it) the sapphires sticking out bother me.
I know the temptation to buy something now. Sometimes we need immediate gratification (buy a scarf!) 
Save your money. Put what you would spend for the bracelet into the Noeud ring. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Happyish

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Here’s to staying mentally strong, I love all of this! Here’s my current struggle: my only luxury purchase I am making this year is the diamond JUC (not pave) for my golden birthday (turning 28 on August 28). We are going to Vegas to celebrate but my struggle is that my VCA SA also knows it’ll be my birthday and wants to plan something special for me. Yes I have a lot of VCA on my wishlist but comfortably I only wanted to buy the JUC this year. I don’t want to feel pressured into buying something at VCA if he is planning something special but how do you walk away empty handed after that?? I will need to reevaluate what I should do here ugh.


1) Don't visit! Run out of time. 
2) Tell him there's been a change of plans and you're not going to Vegas after all. 
3) Be honest and tell him you're saving for something special and will visit when you're ready to purchase.

If you don't see it, you won't know you missed it/want it!


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Here’s to staying mentally strong, I love all of this! Here’s my current struggle: my only luxury purchase I am making this year is the diamond JUC (not pave) for my golden birthday (turning 28 on August 28). We are going to Vegas to celebrate but my struggle is that my VCA SA also knows it’ll be my birthday and wants to plan something special for me. Yes I have a lot of VCA on my wishlist but comfortably I only wanted to buy the JUC this year. I don’t want to feel pressured into buying something at VCA if he is planning something special but how do you walk away empty handed after that?? I will need to reevaluate what I should do here ugh.


That’s why I always turn down the wine & dine.  There is a hidden feeling of reciprocity which is the whole point.  He’s in sales, it’s a sales job.  You do not owe your SA anything, and trust me, once you stop buying, after about three years, the wine & dine will stop as he will focus on other clients.

For me, I like to stay mysterious and not so chummy. Don’t accept his invitation for a dinner or event. What for? Free food that is really a sales effort? There is so much more to do in Vegas than spend time with a sales person taking free stuff while feeling guilty you need to reciprocate.  He did his sales job!  There is no need to explain what other items you are buying. Just be gracious, tell him your schedule is full and thank him. He is just your SA, not your friend. Skip VCA this visit, and don’t waste time. That’s what I would do.

Don’t get me wrong.  I love my SA, but I know it is all business. 

Enjoy Vegas!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> That’s why I always turn down the wine & dine.  There is a hidden feeling of reciprocity which is the whole point.  He’s in sales, it’s a sales job.  You do not owe your SA anything, and trust me, once you stop buying, after about three years, the wine & dine will stop as he will focus on other clients.
> 
> For me, I like to stay mysterious and not so chummy. Don’t accept his invitation for a dinner or event. What for? Free food that is really a sales effort? There is so much more to do in Vegas than spend time with a sales person taking free stuff while feeling guilty you need to reciprocate.  He did his sales job!  There is no need to explain what other items you are buying. Just be gracious, tell him your schedule is full and thank him. He is just your SA, not your friend. Skip VCA this visit, and don’t waste time. That’s what I would do.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong.  I love my SA, but I know it is all business.
> 
> Enjoy Vegas!  Happy Birthday!


Excellent advice!


----------



## Yodabest

BigAkoya said:


> That’s why I always turn down the wine & dine.  There is a hidden feeling of reciprocity which is the whole point.  He’s in sales, it’s a sales job.  You do not owe your SA anything, and trust me, once you stop buying, after about three years, the wine & dine will stop as he will focus on other clients.
> 
> For me, I like to stay mysterious and not so chummy. Don’t accept his invitation for a dinner or event. What for? Free food that is really a sales effort? There is so much more to do in Vegas than spend time with a sales person taking free stuff while feeling guilty you need to reciprocate.  He did his sales job!  There is no need to explain what other items you are buying. Just be gracious, tell him your schedule is full and thank him. He is just your SA, not your friend. Skip VCA this visit, and don’t waste time. That’s what I would do.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong.  I love my SA, but I know it is all business.
> 
> Enjoy Vegas!  Happy Birthday!



Is this really something an SA would do? I have solid relationships with many SAs across different brands, but this frankly seems like crossing a line and would freak me out.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Happyish said:


> 1) Don't visit! Run out of time.
> 2) Tell him there's been a change of plans and you're not going to Vegas after all.
> 3) Be honest and tell him you're saving for something special and will visit when you're ready to purchase.
> 
> If you don't see it, you won't know you missed it/want it!



This is why I love this big family on here! Thank you!! I needed to hear this! I will make up an excuse when it comes closer to time for sure. I would love to buy more VCA who wouldn’t?! But I am trying to stay focused financially especially going into a home build soon and being responsible with unnecessary purchases and the diamond JUC is top of my wishlist above everything else.



BigAkoya said:


> That’s why I always turn down the wine & dine.  There is a hidden feeling of reciprocity which is the whole point.  He’s in sales, it’s a sales job.  You do not owe your SA anything, and trust me, once you stop buying, after about three years, the wine & dine will stop as he will focus on other clients.
> 
> For me, I like to stay mysterious and not so chummy. Don’t accept his invitation for a dinner or event. What for? Free food that is really a sales effort? There is so much more to do in Vegas than spend time with a sales person taking free stuff while feeling guilty you need to reciprocate.  He did his sales job!  There is no need to explain what other items you are buying. Just be gracious, tell him your schedule is full and thank him. He is just your SA, not your friend. Skip VCA this visit, and don’t waste time. That’s what I would do.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong.  I love my SA, but I know it is all business.
> 
> Enjoy Vegas!  Happy Birthday!



As always, your advice is A+++! I will definitely do this. I just feel obligated to purchase if we took him up on his offer and right now VCA items aren’t on the top of my wishlist for this year, and I must not get derailed!! I told my fiancé if I get the itch and get bored and want to try things on, we can just stop by the 3 other boutiques Vegas has lol!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

PC1984 said:


> Is this really something an SA would do? I have solid relationships with many SAs across different brands, but this frankly seems like crossing a line and would freak me out.



Do you mean taking clients out for dinner/drinks? At VCA, yes but I’ll be honest this is the only brand I’ve heard that does this. I believe the SAs have a budget given to them to swoon their clients. Vegas is a big entertainment city so I don’t find this out of the ordinary either.


----------



## etoupebirkin

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Here’s to staying mentally strong, I love all of this! Here’s my current struggle: my only luxury purchase I am making this year is the diamond JUC (not pave) for my golden birthday (turning 28 on August 28). We are going to Vegas to celebrate but my struggle is that my VCA SA also knows it’ll be my birthday and wants to plan something special for me. Yes I have a lot of VCA on my wishlist but comfortably I only wanted to buy the JUC this year. I don’t want to feel pressured into buying something at VCA if he is planning something special but how do you walk away empty handed after that?? I will need to reevaluate what I should do here ugh.



I would be truthful with the SA and tell him/her that you truly appreciate the sentiment, but you are saving up for another piece of jewelry from another brand. That way you can stop by, say, ”Hi” without guilt, or not. I would not accept dinner/drinks etc. unless I truly enjoyed spending time with the person and was up front about not buying anything during this trip.

I find that honesty is the best way to go through life.


----------



## Yodabest

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Do you mean taking clients out for dinner/drinks? At VCA, yes but I’ll be honest this is the only brand I’ve heard that does this. I believe the SAs have a budget given to them to swoon their clients. Vegas is a big entertainment city so I don’t find this out of the ordinary either.



Interesting. I am in a suburb but have never been offered this and honestly just the offer would make me uncomfortable. Maybe that’s just me!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

etoupebirkin said:


> I would be truthful with the SA and tell him/her that you truly appreciate the sentiment, but you are saving up for another piece of jewelry from another brand. That way you can stop by, say, ”Hi” without guilt, or not. I would not accept dinner/drinks etc. unless I truly enjoyed spending time with the person and was up front about not buying anything during this trip.
> 
> I find that honesty is the best way to go through life.



I’m not opposed to this approach either. Will probably take this route just to keep the relationship fresh as well. I’m sure/hope any SA would understand we don’t all have infinite funds at any given time. Thank you for this kind advice.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

PC1984 said:


> Interesting. I am in a suburb but have never been offered this and honestly just the offer would make me uncomfortable. Maybe that’s just me!



It didn’t bother me but my fiancé finds it weird lol. He’ll be pleased to know that we won’t take him up on his offer lol.


----------



## eternallove4bag

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Here’s to staying mentally strong, I love all of this! Here’s my current struggle: my only luxury purchase I am making this year is the diamond JUC (not pave) for my golden birthday (turning 28 on August 28). We are going to Vegas to celebrate but my struggle is that my VCA SA also knows it’ll be my birthday and wants to plan something special for me. Yes I have a lot of VCA on my wishlist but comfortably I only wanted to buy the JUC this year. I don’t want to feel pressured into buying something at VCA if he is planning something special but how do you walk away empty handed after that?? I will need to reevaluate what I should do here ugh.


Happy early Birthday! Stay on track girl and get the JUC as planned. I know easier said than done but I would resist going into VCA store at all if that means you will be tempted and obliged to buy something VCA. I was getting this pressure from my Bvlgari SA. I appreciate how sweet she is in informing me of price increases and how I can put a deposit and secure the price etc. but the thing is, tempted as I was initially to add the serpenti bracelet at the thought of a price increase, I am not going to do it! I finally had to tell her firmly that this purchase wasn’t happening this year. Period.  I told her if it happens, it will be late in 2023 or 2024. See, it’s the SA’s and SM’s job to get us to buy but ultimately it’s us who have control over our purse strings and I am holding on to mine with a death grip


----------



## eternallove4bag

Belle-brune said:


> My easy daily wear, single motif vintage alhambra layered with VCA zodiaque and a diamond necklace! Tried Vintage Alhambra carnelian earrings for my sister at the boutique to see as she’s deciding between onyx and MOP! on that day wore my signature clover RG with clover YG although it matches my RG Cartier I’m just finding mixing metals not my favorite! Also love wearing both Chanel coco crush rings every day so easy and goes with most VCA pieces!


How pretty!


----------



## eternallove4bag

So much love for these Frivole pave earrings and perlee bracelets..they brightened my day on a cold, rainy day


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy early Birthday! Stay on track girl and get the JUC as planned. I know easier said than done but I would resist going into VCA store at all if that means you will be tempted and obliged to buy something VCA. I was getting this pressure from my Bvlgari SA. I appreciate how sweet she is in informing me of price increases and how I can put a deposit and secure the price etc. but the thing is, tempted as I was initially to add the serpenti bracelet at the thought of a price increase, I am not going to do it! I finally had to tell her firmly that this purchase wasn’t happening this year. Period.  I told her if it happens, it will be late in 2023 or 2024. See, it’s the SA’s and SM’s job to get us to buy but ultimately it’s us who have control over our purse strings and I am holding on to mine with a death grip



THIS!! We all feel the pressure of the price increase tactics from our SA and whether or not we are ready to buy at that time is up to us. Unfortunately for me, I believe there will be a price increase for Cartier before August which stinks but at the same time, as money savvy as I may seem, I am the type that will spend more for the in-store experience. I love my Cartier SA and enjoy the purchase experience she offers in store and will pay more for that. There’s just always something special about in-store purchases that’s always meaned a lot to me. What fun is it to open a box at home?? No judgment for those who do, but it does nothing for me. I must keep my eye on the prize though! Maybe 2023 will bring more VCA to my collection, that is if the Clash doesn’t derail my plan lol! And good for you for holding out! It feels like a total accomplishment when we stick to our plans and won’t let anything get in the way of that! But the serpenti bracelet is stunning. I will wait for that reveal


----------



## BigAkoya

PC1984 said:


> Is this really something an SA would do? I have solid relationships with many SAs across different brands, but this frankly seems like crossing a line and would freak me out.


Yes, it's what SAs do, and there is a budget for this.  Dinner, gifts, invitations to corporate events.  
There are clients who love this wine & dine as it's definitely an ego boost. 
For the special dates where the SA "remembers you" (e.g. birthday, anniversary) and sends a gift/invites you to an event, of course it's in the hope you will buy something VCA.  Some SAs will say "invite your friends" which of course they hope to get new clients. 

This is not just VCA that does this, other luxury jewelry and clothing brands do this as well.  
This is not bad, it's the nature of sales, and all good SAs should know their client's preferences and how the client likes to be treated (wine & dine vs. low profile).  It's good business.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> So much love for these Frivole pave earrings and perlee bracelets..they brightened my day on a cold, rainy day
> View attachment 5374630


You look stunning as always.  I thought of you today. I tried on the Cosmos RG MOP and diamond BTF ring.   All they had was this one and the WG all diamond BTF ring.  I wanted to see the look as I would have to do a SO for oynx diamond version.  

The RG MOP and diamond BTF ring was stunning!  Cosmos is very different than Frivole which is not a true BTF.  Cosmos is a true BTF, and it looks like two flowers floating on your hand.  It's not as diamond blingy as Frivole, but it's a bolder statement ring. I'm not sure if you already tried it on and did not like it.  If you have not tried it on, it's worth taking a look.  I think it would go great with your Perlee bangles.

Every time I see RG, I think of you!


----------



## Happyish

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Do you mean taking clients out for dinner/drinks? At VCA, yes but I’ll be honest this is the only brand I’ve heard that does this. I believe the SAs have a budget given to them to swoon their clients. Vegas is a big entertainment city so I don’t find this out of the ordinary either.


Other brands do it too. Any such overtures have made me very uncomfortable. Like @PC1984 it has always freaked me out when they do this. Yes, I want service but I also want it low-key. At VCA my SA understands what I want (I usually email/text ahead) has it ready for me and either she ships or it's a quick in-and-out. This keeps it simple, fresh and businesslike.
In terms of gratuities, the most I want are their little boxes of chocolates-we joke they're about $5,000 a piece! There's no social relationship to complicate things and I don't have a sense of obligation. 
On the other hand, my SA does know a little about me--as a result, she has made recommendations appropriate to my budget, lifestyle and collection. However, it is not a social event, for the SA or for me.


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> So much love for these Frivole pave earrings and perlee bracelets..they brightened my day on a cold, rainy day
> View attachment 5374630


Everything--perfection!


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy early Birthday! Stay on track girl and get the JUC as planned. I know easier said than done but I would resist going into VCA store at all if that means you will be tempted and obliged to buy something VCA. I was getting this pressure from my Bvlgari SA. I appreciate how sweet she is in informing me of price increases and how I can put a deposit and secure the price etc. but the thing is, tempted as I was initially to add the serpenti bracelet at the thought of a price increase, I am not going to do it! I finally had to tell her firmly that this purchase wasn’t happening this year. Period.  I told her if it happens, it will be late in 2023 or 2024. See, it’s the SA’s and SM’s job to get us to buy but ultimately it’s us who have control over our purse strings and I am holding on to mine with a death grip


Best to wait. By the time you have the funds, you may not want it anymore. And so what if there's a price increase? Hopefully by then you'll be in a better financial position and it will be a more comfortable purchase, even with the price increase.
There's no rush to spend money. There's always something to buy.


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> It’s super tempting to add a few ‘knick-knacks’ here and there, just for instant gratification or as a ‘pick-me-up’ when I am in a celebratory mood. Like earlier this week, I went into Tiffany and tried on a ring I have been eyeing but it’s not made it to my WL yet. The price was reasonable too. In my head, I was like ‘it’s just 5k, I can take it out of my funds’ and then I had to remind myself that this was an item not even on my WL yet. I had no business even thinking of spending money on it. So I walked out of the store empty handed. Later, I was so thankful because if I had spent the 5k, I would have been 5k short of paying for my ‘Hermes and VCA SOs’ and ‘maybe a chanel mini if I am lucky to find it’ fund … I am a planner and I have to stick to that. The good part is I cannot shop when I am busy or stressed out at work. It’s only when I have idle time to kill, the monster in me comes out… what do they say about - ‘an empty mind is a devil’s workshop’ … so apt for me!


Thank you for sharing. We're so much alike!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> So much love for these Frivole pave earrings and perlee bracelets..they brightened my day on a cold, rainy day
> View attachment 5374630


You have the most beautiful collection of H shawls! Gorgeous


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, I am really trying to be good. I have to remind myself that I want these pieces for the long term much more than the “easy”, less expensive ones!
> 
> 
> 
> This is me 1000%.
> 
> @BigAkoya  I went back to London today - by the way, as it happened, I was having a conversation with my friend (a big watch collector) and the owner of London, and I had no idea that not only do they own the VCA and the Cartier there (which I knew), they also own the VCA at Short Hills too. And they are doing some amazing expanding there! A boutique, and watches….lots of great things. I get out there a few times I year so I told C that I would definitely come by and that the Short Hills VCA team is wonderful.
> 
> Anyway, I see what you mean about the diamonds in the photo, but in person they look the same as the VCA and Cartier - three of us standing there making sure the diamonds are just as white. I wonder why it doesn’t look so in the photo (I took more):
> 
> View attachment 5373990
> 
> 
> And of course I tried on the Noeud again too.
> 
> View attachment 5373995
> 
> 
> As terrible as my photos are, they do actually look worse when I post them. Uploading must do something to the compression. They even look better before I upload them.



A zillion years ago my mom and I were in a jewelry store in Florence. I knew exactly what I wanted. I tried  two items and chose one. My mom asked if I was buying "what I wanted or what I could afford." I had chosen what I could afford; I wanted the immediate gratification. It's an important distinction and one I remind myself of all the time.

My lovely mother knew how badly I wanted the other piece and offered to loan me the money so I could buy what I wanted. I still have it. I still love it. I still wear it. And if I was back in Florence today, I would choose exactly the same thing.

Stay strong!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> The Neoud is gorgeous. You don’t that pink sapphire bracelet.  For me, I would skip.  What you have without the pink sapphire bracelet looks great.
> 
> And yes to Neoud!  It looks gorgeous!


Agreed-110%


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> The Neoud is gorgeous. You don’t that pink sapphire bracelet.  For me, I would skip.  What you have without the pink sapphire bracelet looks great.
> 
> And yes to Neoud!  It looks gorgeous!


I also agree with @BigAkoya and @Happyish. There are far better pink sapphire bracelets out there, if you want them. BUT, I think you will be far better served by putting the $ towards the Noeud or your special orders.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Sorry, I made a mistake. It was for another thread.


----------



## LucyMadrid

I love this watch model in white and rose gold and I am thinking about the third one in yellow gold to complete the set.


----------



## eternallove4bag

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> THIS!! We all feel the pressure of the price increase tactics from our SA and whether or not we are ready to buy at that time is up to us. Unfortunately for me, I believe there will be a price increase for Cartier before August which stinks but at the same time, as money savvy as I may seem, I am the type that will spend more for the in-store experience. I love my Cartier SA and enjoy the purchase experience she offers in store and will pay more for that. There’s just always something special about in-store purchases that’s always meaned a lot to me. What fun is it to open a box at home?? No judgment for those who do, but it does nothing for me. I must keep my eye on the prize though! Maybe 2023 will bring more VCA to my collection, that is if the Clash doesn’t derail my plan lol! And good for you for holding out! It feels like a total accomplishment when we stick to our plans and won’t let anything get in the way of that! But the serpenti bracelet is stunning. I will wait for that reveal


Thank you. Yes, commit to VCA pieces when you are ready. They are not going away anywhere. That’s what I remind myself often. BTW the JUC and the clash look stunning together. I have the JUC with diamonds on the head and I have often dabbled with the idea of adding the clash but I am still not convinced I need it in my collection. It might be too redundant with my perlee bracelets.



BigAkoya said:


> You look stunning as always.  I thought of you today. I tried on the Cosmos RG MOP and diamond BTF ring.   All they had was this one and the WG all diamond BTF ring.  I wanted to see the look as I would have to do a SO for oynx diamond version.
> 
> The RG MOP and diamond BTF ring was stunning!  Cosmos is very different than Frivole which is not a true BTF.  Cosmos is a true BTF, and it looks like two flowers floating on your hand.  It's not as diamond blingy as Frivole, but it's a bolder statement ring. I'm not sure if you already tried it on and did not like it.  If you have not tried it on, it's worth taking a look.  I think it would go great with your Perlee bangles.
> 
> Every time I see RG, I think of you!


Aww thank you … yes, I have tried the cosmos before. I will try and find a picture of it. Somehow it didn’t look that good on me plus since I already have white mop and pave butterfly BTF it would drive me nuts to have two white mop rings. I agree that cosmos and Frivole BTF rings are completely different looks. The Frivole BTF is more like over the finger ring while the cosmos is definitely a true BTF ring. I wish VCA would come out with more BTF rings rather than doing the same thing in different stones like the butterfly BTF ring.



Happyish said:


> Everything--perfection!


Thank you so much



Happyish said:


> Best to wait. By the time you have the funds, you may not want it anymore. And so what if there's a price increase? Hopefully by then you'll be in a better financial position and it will be a more comfortable purchase, even with the price increase.
> There's no rush to spend money. There's always something to buy.


I agree 100%. I am beyond these prices increases now. I refuse to decide with a gun to my head. I prioritize my purchases and have timelines to get them. Unless I fall in love with the time so madly that I cannot live without it for a second (never happened ), I am going to stick to my plan even if it takes me a few years to get to it.



Happyish said:


> Thank you for sharing. We're so much alike!


Yay! Rationalizing always helps me put things in perspective



glamourbag said:


> You have the most beautiful collection of H shawls! Gorgeous


Thank you …shawls are what got me into Hermes and shawls are what I will keep buying from them long after I stop buying their bags



LucyMadrid said:


> I love this watch model in white and rose gold and I am thinking about the third one in yellow gold to complete the set.
> 
> View attachment 5374748


I find these watches to be so pretty!


----------



## Happyish

LucyMadrid said:


> I love this watch model in white and rose gold and I am thinking about the third one in yellow gold to complete the set.
> 
> View attachment 5374748


They are beautiful, but just a thought. I know from experience that when I buy things in multiples (the same pant or sweater in black and navy), multiples of the same shirt . . . when I get tired of one, I'm tired of them all . . .
What happens if you look at these one day and decide you've had your fun and now it's time for something else? It's a lot of money to put into one look.

Perhaps fill in with a yellow gold in a different style such as the Alhambra bracelet watch, or pendant guilloche? That way it will feel new, and these will feel different and just as special.


----------



## Belle-brune

Agree with bigakoya, Neoud is stunning! I would always stay on my wishlist rather than spend my budget on other pieces especially if not designer!

Also, my SA told me since the war is affecting so many things. Russian diamonds are going up in price and will eventually affect the diamond market in general. If you are thinking of any VCA Diamond pieces, now is the time as an increase is happening soon! I did ask if VCA uses Russian diamonds and the answer was no but as it is traded it will affect the increase!


----------



## Belle-brune

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!!! I think the bracelet is very pretty, but Im sure you are right.
> 
> I will add, though, that I don’t love the Perlee and the Love next to each other. The Love is amazing but weird for stacking. I could get that single perlee beads, but in my mind it’s rather expensive for a “barrier” bracelet.


Agree with bigakoya, Neoud is stunning! I would always stay on my wishlist rather than spend my budget on other pieces especially if not designer!
Also, my SA told me since the war is affecting so many things. Russian diamonds are going up in price and will eventually affect the diamond market in general. If you are thinking of any VCA Diamond pieces, now is the time as an increase is happening soon! I did ask if VCA uses Russian diamonds and the answer was no but as it is traded it will affect the increase!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Happyish said:


> They are beautiful, but just a thought. I know from experience that when I buy things in multiples (the same pant or sweater in black and navy), multiples of the same shirt . . . when I get tired of one, I'm tired of them all . . .
> What happens if you look at these one day and decide you've had your fun and now it's time for something else? It's a lot of money to put into one look.
> 
> Perhaps fill in with a yellow gold in a different style such as the Alhambra bracelet watch, or pendant guilloche? That way it will feel new, and these will feel different and just as special.


I don't think I will be tired of these watches, they are dainty and elegant and if I would, I could easily resell them. On the other hand, I've got other watches, only that I adore these! Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> Agreed-110%





etoupebirkin said:


> I also agree with @BigAkoya and @Happyish. There are far better pink sapphire bracelets out there, if you want them. BUT, I think you will be far better served by putting the $ towards the Noeud or your special orders.





Belle-brune said:


> Agree with bigakoya, Neoud is stunning! I would always stay on my wishlist rather than spend my budget on other pieces especially if not designer!
> Also, my SA told me since the war is affecting so many things. Russian diamonds are going up in price and will eventually affect the diamond market in general. If you are thinking of any VCA Diamond pieces, now is the time as an increase is happening soon! I did ask if VCA uses Russian diamonds and the answer was no but as it is traded it will affect the increase!



Thank you so much, ladies! 
I am not going to get the bracelet. @etoupebirkin you know me so well    I am not always so great at staying focused. I am going to get the first SO this month, and for the rest of the year the following two SOs. I finally got the prices for them and they are not terrible.

I will try my best not to get many more clothes this year (there is a dress I just purchased at Lafayette 148 which will be on heavy rotation once it is finished being tailored, and one or two other pieces I may add which are definitely “for life”. I am desperately trying not to look anything else…Michael Kors pink everything??!?) My husband buys the H bags, so that’s not an issue, and for the rest of Hermès, consciously or not I tend to be approximately one-in-one-out so it’s about even if I get any more scarves or anything from there. And I do NOT need shoes!


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you so much, ladies!
> I am not going to get the bracelet. @etoupebirkin you know me so well    I am not always so great at staying focused. I am going to get the first SO this month, and for the rest of the year the following two SOs. I finally got the prices for them and they are not terrible.
> 
> I will try my best not to get many more clothes this year (there is a dress I just purchased at Lafayette 148 which will be on heavy rotation once it is finished being tailored, and one or two other pieces I may add which are definitely “for life”. I am desperately trying not to look anything else…Michael Kors pink everything??!?) My husband buys the H bags, so that’s not an issue, and for the rest of Hermès, consciously or not I tend to be approximately one-in-one-out so it’s about even if I get any more scarves or anything from there. And I do NOT need shoes!


Excellent! But there's the need vs. want. Do we NEED anything we write about on this thread? It's still an itch you want to scratch.

When I "needed," to buy something, I would head to Williams-Sonoma rather than Barney's and buy a pot instead of a pair of shoes. I  now have a wonderful assortment of pots and pans. Then there was the treadmill or the bicycle (neither of which worked particularly well), or indulging in a nice lunch. Anything to break that cycle. 

When I was just starting out in my practice, I bought a wonderful YG necklace from Tiffany's. At the time (I don't know if they do this anymore) if you paid within ten-months it was interest-free. I stopped going out to lunch. And yes, I missed lunch with my colleagues but I got my work done faster, I was able to go home about an hour-and-a-half earlier and the money I saved paid for the necklace. I never missed those lunches--they were so interruptive of the work-day anyway.

So think strategy! If you waiver, write! That's what we're here for.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Excellent! But there's the need vs. want. Do we NEED anything we write about on this thread? It's still an itch you want to scratch.
> 
> When I "needed," to buy something, I would head to Williams-Sonoma rather than Barney's and buy a pot instead of a pair of shoes. I  now have a wonderful assortment of pots and pans. Then there was the treadmill or the bicycle (neither of which worked particularly well), or indulging in a nice lunch. Anything to break that cycle.
> 
> When I was just starting out in my practice, I bought a wonderful YG necklace from Tiffany's. At the time (I don't know if they do this anymore) if you paid within ten-months it was interest-free. I stopped going out to lunch. And yes, I missed lunch with my colleagues but I got my work done faster, I was able to go home about an hour-and-a-half earlier and the money I saved paid for the necklace. I never missed those lunches--they were so interruptive of the work-day anyway.
> 
> So think strategy! If you waiver, write! That's what we're here for.


Shoes.  We need shoes.  They are a necessity of life. It makes the feet feel happy.  

No restrictions on shoes, ever. Long live the shoe!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Shoes.  We need shoes.  They are a necessity of life. It makes the feet feel happy.
> 
> No restrictions on shoes, ever. Long live the shoe!


That's where we differ. Unfortunately, I've had too many bad experiences with expensive shoes and blisters that I'm afraid to spend on shoes. 
I envy you. When I think of the money I paid for gorgeous TDF shoes I couldn't wear . . . sigh!
At least handbags fit. And jewelry.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> That's where we differ. Unfortunately, I've had too many bad experiences with expensive shoes and blisters that I'm afraid to spend on shoes.
> I envy you. When I think of the money I paid for gorgeous TDF shoes I couldn't wear . . . sigh!
> At least handbags fit. And jewelry.


Try Chanel.  I’m actually a simple shopper and stay with certain brands.  Chanel is my brand for shoes.  They are actually very comfy to me.  Maybe give them a shot if you have not in recent years.  If no, it’s sneakers for you! They’re so in style now too, so that’s a good thing.  

But you are 100% correct, bags and jewelry go with everything.  Effortless.


----------



## missie1

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Here’s to staying mentally strong, I love all of this! Here’s my current struggle: my only luxury purchase I am making this year is the diamond JUC (not pave) for my golden birthday (turning 28 on August 28). We are going to Vegas to celebrate but my struggle is that my VCA SA also knows it’ll be my birthday and wants to plan something special for me. Yes I have a lot of VCA on my wishlist but comfortably I only wanted to buy the JUC this year. I don’t want to feel pressured into buying something at VCA if he is planning something special but how do you walk away empty handed after that?? I will need to reevaluate what I should do here ugh.


Enjoy Vegas and getting your JUC.  I would stop to see my SA and say hello.   Don’t feel pressured to buy under any circumstances.  I buy according to my priority list after planning and I don’t deviate from it.  Might add to list but I stay on task with my yearly budget goals for shopping.  Can’t wait to see pics of the JUC


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> I know, right? I am the same. And especially when the funds are sitting there, there’s always a devil side of me egging me on with ‘you want to spend it on something else and but the time xyz item meant for the existing funds come in, you can save up for that too?’… as hubby says, it’s all a mental game. We have to be mentally strong which is the simplest thought yet so hard to practice. We need a therapy group here for staying mentally strong


OMG that’s why I made payment on my Perlee the other day.  I said just give them this money so you don’t have to keep telling yourself not to start another tennis necklace project.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

missie1 said:


> Enjoy Vegas and getting your JUC.  I would stop to see my SA and say hello.   Don’t feel pressured to buy under any circumstances.  I buy according to my priority list after planning and I don’t deviate from it.  Might add to list but I stay on task with my yearly budget goals for shopping.  Can’t wait to see pics of the JUC



Thank you! I have a wishlist, I wouldn’t say anything takes priority besides the JUC right now so I’m curious to see what I want to add next after this from my wishlist. You all inspire me to stay strong and not to deviate from my budget or wishlist! Will do a reveal in the Cartier thread after purchase (:


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> I know, right? I am the same. And especially when the funds are sitting there, there’s always a devil side of me egging me on with ‘you want to spend it on something else and but the time xyz item meant for the existing funds come in, you can save up for that too?’… as hubby says, it’s all a mental game. We have to be mentally strong which is the simplest thought yet so hard to practice. We need a therapy group here for staying mentally strong


I am so envious of people who are disciplined. For some it's so easy, for me everyday feels like an uphill battle! And this site with all the gorgeous girls wearing gorgeous jewelry . . . it's a pleasure and a !!@)@. The Devil Made Me Do It!


----------



## nicole0612

We were discussing this earlier; pave guilloche 5 motif worn in front linked with 10+5 all gold (linked with 20 was too long, for a pave combo I prefer collarbone length for some reason). I wish they offered more alternating pave in 10 motif lengths!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> OMG that’s why I made payment on my Perlee the other day.  I said just give them this money so you don’t have to keep telling yourself not to start another tennis necklace project.


Exactly


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> I am so envious of people who are disciplined. For some it's so easy, for me everyday feels like an uphill battle! And this site with all the gorgeous girls wearing gorgeous jewelry . . . it's a pleasure and a !!@)@. The Devil Made Me Do It!


Me too! It’s a battle to stay disciplined…to some it comes naturally… for me it comes after I do a lot of talking to myself (like ‘who do I think I am? A princess? If so where’s my kingdom and the money that comes with that? ), soul searching and strategizing with girlfriends help a lot.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> We were discussing this earlier; pave guilloche 5 motif worn in front linked with 10+5 all gold (linked with 20 was too long, for a pave combo I prefer collarbone length for some reason). I wish they offered more alternating pave in 10 motif lengths!!


Honestly, you wear everything so effortlessly!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> We were discussing this earlier; pave guilloche 5 motif worn in front linked with 10+5 all gold (linked with 20 was too long, for a pave combo I prefer collarbone length for some reason). I wish they offered more alternating pave in 10 motif lengths!!


Your combinations always look so great.  Love the pave and guilloche and I’m not a yg lover.


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Honestly, you wear everything so effortlessly!


Thank you! I need to make this my mantra. I have to admit that I often buy things based on love rather than practicality. That’s why the conversation in this thread has been so helpful to me as a reminder. I need to tell myself that I actually only wear items when they are effortless to wear, so when I’m thinking about adding a new piece based on passion, I need to ask myself if can I see myself just throwing it on when I’m running out the door. If not, then I should realize that I will not get enough use out of it!


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Your combinations always look so great.  Love the pave and guilloche and I’m not a yg lover.


Thank you! I’m not usually a WG lover, with a few very notable exceptions, and somehow exceptions always come up when they involve diamonds


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> We were discussing this earlier; pave guilloche 5 motif worn in front linked with 10+5 all gold (linked with 20 was too long, for a pave combo I prefer collarbone length for some reason). I wish they offered more alternating pave in 10 motif lengths!!


As usual, this combo looks great on you.  I like how you positioned the guilloche alternating as the shorter length, very nice.
Even better... I'm so used to seeing the clasp on you, when I see it now, I think of it as a One-of-a-kind @nicole0612 Custom Piece!


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> We were discussing this earlier; pave guilloche 5 motif worn in front linked with 10+5 all gold (linked with 20 was too long, for a pave combo I prefer collarbone length for some reason). I wish they offered more alternating pave in 10 motif lengths!!


This is beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> Excellent! But there's the need vs. want. Do we NEED anything we write about on this thread? It's still an itch you want to scratch.
> 
> When I "needed," to buy something, I would head to Williams-Sonoma rather than Barney's and buy a pot instead of a pair of shoes. I  now have a wonderful assortment of pots and pans. Then there was the treadmill or the bicycle (neither of which worked particularly well), or indulging in a nice lunch. Anything to break that cycle.
> 
> When I was just starting out in my practice, I bought a wonderful YG necklace from Tiffany's. At the time (I don't know if they do this anymore) if you paid within ten-months it was interest-free. I stopped going out to lunch. And yes, I missed lunch with my colleagues but I got my work done faster, I was able to go home about an hour-and-a-half earlier and the money I saved paid for the necklace. I never missed those lunches--they were so interruptive of the work-day anyway.
> 
> So think strategy! If you waiver, write! That's what we're here for.





BigAkoya said:


> Shoes.  We need shoes.  They are a necessity of life. It makes the feet feel happy.
> 
> No restrictions on shoes, ever. Long live the shoe!


Well, no need for pots…I don’t cook. And we moved my mom in with us a few years ago and she brought all her cookware. And we have the gym equipment. And I dont buy much for the house since we plan to do a huge renovation in 5-7 years when the kids are are out.

I am rarely dying for a particular pair of shoes. I have what I need. All summer it’s neutral Orans, anyway (I have gold, rose gold, black sparkly and the new black with the bright sparkles) Or the occasional espadrille. I’m good. The besides the new bright sparkly Orans the only must have shoes I bought recently was a pair of Valentino combat boots with cutouts (they are mistaken for Alaia). Im really good.

The thing is, I would like to find a good barrier bracelet for between the Love and the Perlee Clover. I like the way they look together, but as a practical matter they dont sit that great next to each other. They overlap sometimes. I want a barrier. And I’d really like to not spend a lot of money for it, because there’s a lot of VCA on my list and eventually I would like to add a Pave Love. I like the idea of two similar (echoing) narrow bracelects, one for either side of the Clover. I posted the Bruni with the flower a while back, but while its a nice 3D look, I’m not sure I want a flower sitting on top of the Clover. 

But like you mentioned, it has to be able to hold its own with the other bracelets, and if it looks junky next to the others, I’m probably not going to keep it. So I’m not sure what to do.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> As usual, this combo looks great on you.  I like how you positioned the guilloche alternating as the shorter length, very nice.
> Even better... I'm so used to seeing the clasp on you, when I see it now, I think of it as a One-of-a-kind @nicole0612 Custom Piece!


Thank you! I love the positive spin on it!  I feel like I am really fortunate that I never even noticed if I had a clasp showing before I joined this forum. Though I do “see it” now…! Nine times out of 10 I will grab a long necklace and toss it on as I run out the door (which is the reason I love 20s and 10+5; they slip right over the head), clasps fall where they may!


----------



## nicole0612

glamourbag said:


> This is beautiful!


Thank you! I got the idea from a discussion we are having in another thread, and it’s a pretty fun variation.


----------



## glamourbag

Notorious Pink said:


> Well, no need for pots…I don’t cook. And we moved my mom in with us a few years ago and she brought all her cookware. And we have the gym equipment. And I dont buy much for the house since we plan to do a huge renovation in 5-7 years when the kids are are out.
> 
> I am rarely dying for a particular pair of shoes. I have what I need. All summer it’s neutral Orans, anyway (I have gold, rose gold, black sparkly and the new black with the bright sparkles) Or the occasional espadrille. I’m good. The besides the new bright sparkly Orans the only must have shoes I bought recently was a pair of Valentino combat boots with cutouts (they are mistaken for Alaia). Im really good.
> 
> The thing is, I would like to find a good barrier bracelet for between the Love and the Perlee Clover. I like the way they look together, but as a practical matter they dont sit that great next to each other. They overlap sometimes. I want a barrier. And I’d really like to not spend a lot of money for it, because there’s a lot of VCA on my list and eventually I would like to add a Pave Love. I like the idea of two similar (echoing) narrow bracelects, one for either side of the Clover. I posted the Bruni with the flower a while back, but while its a nice 3D look, I’m not sure I want a flower sitting on top of the Clover.
> 
> But like you mentioned, it has to be able to hold its own with the other bracelets, and if it looks junky next to the others, I’m probably not going to keep it. So I’m not sure what to do.


What about getting something very simple but which serves the purpose you need it to (barrier between Clover and Love) but won't distract from your statement pieces? For ex: Perlee D'or? Perhaps you have mentioned your thoughts on it before and I missed it but I do feel it is complimentary to the Clover and will easily work with the Love. It will also work with your future pave Love. Its thin enough to not take up a lot of wrist space and while it doesn't have diamonds, the beading adds a feminine touch and makes it far from boring. Sometimes when we start adding too many pieces which have lots of detail, jewels or which are mini "statements" themselves, the stack ends up looking too busy. I know a lot of people say the D'or is over priced for what it is but I disagree. I think it serves its purpose (barrier), its a complimentary piece from the same collection of one of your "main show" bracelets (Clover), its soft/feminine and won't distract from your main statement bracelets. It is also decently priced. If you do not like the D'or, then perhaps something in that general design/nature? I agree with what you said about the Bruni flower bracelet and while I think its lovely, I would be concerned the overhanging petal would scratch the mirror finish of the Clover in the natural movements of daily life. I think it tried to steal the eye away from the Clover and Love. Overall, I think it would be better suited to its own stack or with pieces from its same family. Anyway, just some thoughts....


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> Well, no need for pots…I don’t cook. And we moved my mom in with us a few years ago and she brought all her cookware. And we have the gym equipment. And I dont buy much for the house since we plan to do a huge renovation in 5-7 years when the kids are are out.
> 
> I am rarely dying for a particular pair of shoes. I have what I need. All summer it’s neutral Orans, anyway (I have gold, rose gold, black sparkly and the new black with the bright sparkles) Or the occasional espadrille. I’m good. The besides the new bright sparkly Orans the only must have shoes I bought recently was a pair of Valentino combat boots with cutouts (they are mistaken for Alaia). Im really good.
> 
> The thing is, I would like to find a good barrier bracelet for between the Love and the Perlee Clover. I like the way they look together, but as a practical matter they dont sit that great next to each other. They overlap sometimes. I want a barrier. And I’d really like to not spend a lot of money for it, because there’s a lot of VCA on my list and eventually I would like to add a Pave Love. I like the idea of two similar (echoing) narrow bracelects, one for either side of the Clover. I posted the Bruni with the flower a while back, but while its a nice 3D look, I’m not sure I want a flower sitting on top of the Clover.
> 
> But like you mentioned, it has to be able to hold its own with the other bracelets, and if it looks junky next to the others, I’m probably not going to keep it. So I’m not sure what to do.


At some point I had the Love and the perlee signature, which corresponds to the Perlee Clover. The thin Perlee Pearls of Gold was the perfect in-between bracelet--a bracelet guard as it were. Have you considered that? Yes, it's gobsmacking expensive for what it is, but then so is anything VCA. On the other hand, it's very understated, elegant and I've found it keeps my current VCA stack from overlapping.


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> Well, no need for pots…I don’t cook. And we moved my mom in with us a few years ago and she brought all her cookware. And we have the gym equipment. And I dont buy much for the house since we plan to do a huge renovation in 5-7 years when the kids are are out.
> 
> I am rarely dying for a particular pair of shoes. I have what I need. All summer it’s neutral Orans, anyway (I have gold, rose gold, black sparkly and the new black with the bright sparkles) Or the occasional espadrille. I’m good. The besides the new bright sparkly Orans the only must have shoes I bought recently was a pair of Valentino combat boots with cutouts (they are mistaken for Alaia). Im really good.
> 
> The thing is, I would like to find a good barrier bracelet for between the Love and the Perlee Clover. I like the way they look together, but as a practical matter they dont sit that great next to each other. They overlap sometimes. I want a barrier. And I’d really like to not spend a lot of money for it, because there’s a lot of VCA on my list and eventually I would like to add a Pave Love. I like the idea of two similar (echoing) narrow bracelects, one for either side of the Clover. I posted the Bruni with the flower a while back, but while its a nice 3D look, I’m not sure I want a flower sitting on top of the Clover.
> 
> But like you mentioned, it has to be able to hold its own with the other bracelets, and if it looks junky next to the others, I’m probably not going to keep it. So I’m not sure what to do.



I love your Valentino combat boots!

I know just how you feel, sometimes you just need a piece that fills a functional role that you also think is pretty. It’s really hard to decide if it is a long-term piece until you’ve lived with it for a while. One completely random purchase that I never thought would work for me is the Perlee pearls of gold as a barrier bracelet. I purchased it impulsively because I needed a barrier bracelet for an event (an athletic event, not a party), thinking that I would not wear it long-term because it seems like it’s not that interesting. However, I have to say it’s worked out to be one of my most useful pieces. I purchased it at the last minute because I had tried numerous options to keep my Loves from moving around and clanging into each other while running which kept causing the screws to loosen. Long story short, the Perlee pearls of gold is amazingly comfortable, stacks so well with the Love, and though it really is not a great value for how interesting it is, I would pay twice the price for how useful and comfortable it has been while still looking very nice. 
This being said not to advocate that you should get a Perlee pearls of gold, but to say that I went through a whole variety of diamond and gemstone spacer bracelets beforehand before randomly stumbling on the perfect choice for my needs. So I understand why you may need to try something out before you come to the best final choice. Worst case scenario, you still get your money’s worth out of it through enjoyment of wearing it while you are trying it out. That is my way of thinking.


----------



## nicole0612

I love how we were all posting basically the same idea at the same time!


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I love how we were all posting basically the same idea at the same time!


It may not look that exciting, but my quality of life has jumped up significantly since I started wearing this bracelet. It keeps the sharper edges of the Love from going over my wrist bone, which was just slightly painful, but happened 50 times per day, and when I am exercising I can easily take it off and put it between the Loves so they do not hit into each other.


----------



## LucyMadrid

BigAkoya said:


> Try Chanel.  I’m actually a simple shopper and stay with certain brands.  Chanel is my brand for shoes.  They are actually very comfy to me.  Maybe give them a shot if you have not in recent years.  If no, it’s sneakers for you! They’re so in style now too, so that’s a good thing.
> 
> But you are 100% correct, bags and jewelry go with everything.  Effortless.


As a friend of mine said: "I've tried on me last spring clothes and the only thing that fits me is the bag".


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> We were discussing this earlier; pave guilloche 5 motif worn in front linked with 10+5 all gold (linked with 20 was too long, for a pave combo I prefer collarbone length for some reason). I wish they offered more alternating pave in 10 motif lengths!!


This looks so pretty! I actually like the mixing of gold styles.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Well, no need for pots…I don’t cook. And we moved my mom in with us a few years ago and she brought all her cookware. And we have the gym equipment. And I dont buy much for the house since we plan to do a huge renovation in 5-7 years when the kids are are out.
> 
> I am rarely dying for a particular pair of shoes. I have what I need. All summer it’s neutral Orans, anyway (I have gold, rose gold, black sparkly and the new black with the bright sparkles) Or the occasional espadrille. I’m good. The besides the new bright sparkly Orans the only must have shoes I bought recently was a pair of Valentino combat boots with cutouts (they are mistaken for Alaia). Im really good.
> 
> The thing is, I would like to find a good barrier bracelet for between the Love and the Perlee Clover. I like the way they look together, but as a practical matter they dont sit that great next to each other. They overlap sometimes. I want a barrier. And I’d really like to not spend a lot of money for it, because there’s a lot of VCA on my list and eventually I would like to add a Pave Love. I like the idea of two similar (echoing) narrow bracelects, one for either side of the Clover. I posted the Bruni with the flower a while back, but while its a nice 3D look, I’m not sure I want a flower sitting on top of the Clover.
> 
> But like you mentioned, it has to be able to hold its own with the other bracelets, and if it looks junky next to the others, I’m probably not going to keep it. So I’m not sure what to do.


Would you consider a simple diamond band? I bought 3 (one in each gold colour) last year to add to my stack and I mix and match them with my bangles. Very handy as barriers and to tie pieces together. They were not expensive either as none branded and you don’t need massive diamonds for this purchase. Just a thought if you have not tried.


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> This looks so pretty! I actually like the mixing of gold styles.


Thank you! You know I am always looking for ways to use my bracelets


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Would you consider a simple diamond band? I bought 3 (one in each gold colour) last year to add to my stack and I mix and match them with my bangles. Very handy as barriers and to tie pieces together. They were not expensive either as none branded and you don’t need massive diamonds for this purchase. Just a thought if you have not tried.


Your diamond bracelets are very pretty!


----------



## innerpeace85

Lotus small earrings+ Hammered 10 motif WG


----------



## lynne_ross

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus small earrings+ Hammered 10 motif WG
> View attachment 5375731


Love this look. I especially love the necklace. On my list but have not tried to ask for it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

glamourbag said:


> What about getting something very simple but which serves the purpose you need it to (barrier between Clover and Love) but won't distract from your statement pieces? For ex: Perlee D'or? Perhaps you have mentioned your thoughts on it before and I missed it but I do feel it is complimentary to the Clover and will easily work with the Love. It will also work with your future pave Love. Its thin enough to not take up a lot of wrist space and while it doesn't have diamonds, the beading adds a feminine touch and makes it far from boring. Sometimes when we start adding too many pieces which have lots of detail, jewels or which are mini "statements" themselves, the stack ends up looking too busy. I know a lot of people say the D'or is over priced for what it is but I disagree. I think it serves its purpose (barrier), its a complimentary piece from the same collection of one of your "main show" bracelets (Clover), its soft/feminine and won't distract from your main statement bracelets. It is also decently priced. If you do not like the D'or, then perhaps something in that general design/nature? I agree with what you said about the Bruni flower bracelet and while I think its lovely, I would be concerned the overhanging petal would scratch the mirror finish of the Clover in the natural movements of daily life. I think it tried to steal the eye away from the Clover and Love. Overall, I think it would be better suited to its own stack or with pieces from its same family. Anyway, just some thoughts....





Happyish said:


> At some point I had the Love and the perlee signature, which corresponds to the Perlee Clover. The thin Perlee Pearls of Gold was the perfect in-between bracelet--a bracelet guard as it were. Have you considered that? Yes, it's gobsmacking expensive for what it is, but then so is anything VCA. On the other hand, it's very understated, elegant and I've found it keeps my current VCA stack from overlapping.





nicole0612 said:


> I love your Valentino combat boots!
> 
> I know just how you feel, sometimes you just need a piece that fills a functional role that you also think is pretty. It’s really hard to decide if it is a long-term piece until you’ve lived with it for a while. One completely random purchase that I never thought would work for me is the Perlee pearls of gold as a barrier bracelet. I purchased it impulsively because I needed a barrier bracelet for an event (an athletic event, not a party), thinking that I would not wear it long-term because it seems like it’s not that interesting. However, I have to say it’s worked out to be one of my most useful pieces. I purchased it at the last minute because I had tried numerous options to keep my Loves from moving around and clanging into each other while running which kept causing the screws to loosen. Long story short, the Perlee pearls of gold is amazingly comfortable, stacks so well with the Love, and though it really is not a great value for how interesting it is, I would pay twice the price for how useful and comfortable it has been while still looking very nice.
> This being said not to advocate that you should get a Perlee pearls of gold, but to say that I went through a whole variety of diamond and gemstone spacer bracelets beforehand before randomly stumbling on the perfect choice for my needs. So I understand why you may need to try something out before you come to the best final choice. Worst case scenario, you still get your money’s worth out of it through enjoyment of wearing it while you are trying it out. That is my way of thinking.



I’m noticing a theme here, ladies! 

And it is a good idea. Yeah, you all read my mind, it’s totally boring, but it’s pretty clear that I should at least try it! Thank you!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> Would you consider a simple diamond band? I bought 3 (one in each gold colour) last year to add to my stack and I mix and match them with my bangles. Very handy as barriers and to tie pieces together. They were not expensive either as none branded and you don’t need massive diamonds for this purchase. Just a thought if you have not tried.



This is the other option I will try. I think it will probably wind up being one or the other. Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus small earrings+ Hammered 10 motif WG
> View attachment 5375731


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Happyish

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus small earrings+ Hammered 10 motif WG
> View attachment 5375731


Just gorgeous. That hammered white gold is really something. I love it.


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus small earrings+ Hammered 10 motif WG
> View attachment 5375731


So nice to see you here again, your SO turned out gorgeous! Lovely with the small Lotus.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> This is the other option I will try. I think it will probably wind up being one or the other. Thank you!


To further enable this was 2 of my diamond bangles with my noeud a couple weeks back. The diamond quality looks similar is real life but fraction of cost.


----------



## A bottle of Red

lynne_ross said:


> To further enable this was 2 of my diamond bangles with my noeud a couple weeks back. The diamond quality looks similar is real life but fraction of cost.
> 
> View attachment 5375794


Absolutely perfect!


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> To further enable this was 2 of my diamond bangles with my noeud a couple weeks back. The diamond quality looks similar is real life but fraction of cost.
> 
> View attachment 5375794


This works so well together!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m noticing a theme here, ladies!
> 
> And it is a good idea. Yeah, you all read my mind, it’s totally boring, but it’s pretty clear that I should at least try it! Thank you!!!


I know you, and Perlee will be too boring for you.  There is not enough bling, and based on what you buy, I think you need diamonds in every piece.

For me, I find the Perlee beads boring also.  In addition, I feel your stack now has too much metal with the Perlee beads added, especially with the Love (more metal!) That’s me though and it’s all preference.

I think the Tiffany Metro bangle is a perfect solution. It’s clean, simple, and the diamonds are super sparkly.

The only downside to the bangle is it is only a half circle diamonds, but I don’t think that is a show stopper for you.

There are several variations, and if you plan to stack and use it as a barrier bangle, the one-row is perfect.  Here it is.  Maybe try it on. You can search on Metro bangle to see the wider ones.  I tried on the 5-row, and it is so sparkly and gorgeous.  It’s still only a half circle though, but I love how sparkly it is.

Also, for what it’s worth, the Clover and Love are iconic, gorgeous and luxury brands. For me, I would stay with a luxury brand to keep the theme and quality.






						Tiffany Metro hinged bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## BigAkoya

@Notorious Pink
Here are all the variations of the Tiffany Metro.  They are super gorgeous on.  My favorite is the 5-row full circle bangle (non-hinged).  In case you wear slip ons, try that one on too.  Super gorgeous, and I love how the diamonds are laid out in a honeycomb pattern. I would not poo poo it because it’s Tiffany (I know some people do not like Tiffany).  For me, when it comes to certain diamond pieces, Tiffany is top notch. Metro is not just another diamond bangle. When you see the sparkle and the diamond layout design, I hope it will speak to you!   







						Search Results | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I know you, and Perlee will be too boring for you.  There is not enough bling, and based on what you buy, I think you need diamonds in every piece.
> 
> For me, I find the Perlee beads boring also.  In addition, I feel your stack now has too much metal with the Perlee beads added, especially with the Love (more metal!) That’s me though and it’s all preference.
> 
> I think the Tiffany Metro bangle is a perfect solution. It’s clean, simple, and the diamonds are super sparkly.
> 
> The only downside to the bangle is it is only a half circle diamonds, but I don’t think that is a show stopper for you.
> 
> There are several variations, and if you plan to stack and use it as a barrier bangle, the one-row is perfect.  Here it is.  Maybe try it on. You can search on Metro bangle to see the wider ones.  I tried on the 5-row, and it is so sparkly and gorgeous.  It’s still only a half circle though, but I love how sparkly it is.
> 
> Also, for what it’s worth, the Clover and Love are iconic, gorgeous and luxury brands. For me, I would stay with a luxury brand to keep the theme and quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Metro hinged bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com


I tried the metro bangle and I was so underwhelmed. Note that I am not a fan of Tiffany diamonds and the brand in general. The metro was a huge no for me since 1) the sizing was far off from working with my loves and clover perlee. The sizes were way too big or too small. It may work for other sizes of loves. 2) the half pave visually did not work for me and I wanted full around pave. 3) the diamond quality and craftsmanship looked same as the non branded one I was considering (and ended up buying). That was all before considering the price was way higher than non branded. Just my two cents if others are considering.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I tried the metro bangle and I was so underwhelmed. Note that I am not a fan of Tiffany diamonds and the brand in general. The metro was a huge no for me since 1) the sizing was far off from working with my loves and clover perlee. The sizes were way too big or too small. It may work for other sizes of loves. 2) the half pave visually did not work for me and I wanted full around pave. 3) the diamond quality and craftsmanship looked same as the non branded one I was considering (and ended up buying). That was all before considering the price was way higher than non branded. Just my two cents if others are considering.


I had the complete opposite!  I love the 5-row and would have gotten it if it were full circle.  It was so sparkly to me.  

On diamonds, I realize there is a big debate on branded diamonds vs. non-branded which is probably for another forum. I was not a Tiffany diamond fan in the past either, and yes, the diamond prices are way higher as you said.

However, when I was looking to upgrade my engagement ring, I looked at a lot of diamonds, both Tiffany and non-branded.  I ended up choosing a Tiffany diamond ring which I never thought would win.  I thought for sure it was the brand name hype, but nope…their diamonds sparkled the most.  

Now that we are talking about the Metro again, I need to to check out the 5-row full circle non-hinged one again.  I really love that 5-row!  It’s so clean yet blingy.


----------



## chiaoapple

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus small earrings+ Hammered 10 motif WG
> View attachment 5375731


Such a beautiful, elegant combination! I have the WG SO as well and am always so excited to see other people with it. Your post is inspiring me to wear it soon!


----------



## chiaoapple

lynne_ross said:


> I tried the metro bangle and I was so underwhelmed. Note that I am not a fan of Tiffany diamonds and the brand in general. The metro was a huge no for me since 1) the sizing was far off from working with my loves and clover perlee. The sizes were way too big or too small. It may work for other sizes of loves. 2) the half pave visually did not work for me and I wanted full around pave. 3) the diamond quality and craftsmanship looked same as the non branded one I was considering (and ended up buying). That was all before considering the price was way higher than non branded. Just my two cents if others are considering.


Ditto, especially on size and half diamond designs.
The sizing really is a shame, as the T1 pave bracelet, which does have pave all the way around and really is beautiful, was just too loose to stack with anything else besides other Tiffany pieces and I did not want to feel compelled to keep purchasing Tiffany to build a stack…
Also tried on a new design in the knot collection, which while pretty, the pave stopped very abruptly! 
Did you get your non branded ones from a local jeweller or online seller?


----------



## lynne_ross

chiaoapple said:


> Ditto, especially on size and half diamond designs.
> The sizing really is a shame, as the T1 pave bracelet, which does have pave all the way around and really is beautiful, was just too loose to stack with anything else besides other Tiffany pieces and I did not want to feel compelled to keep purchasing Tiffany to build a stack…
> Also tried on a new design in the knot collection, which while pretty, the pave stopped very abruptly!
> Did you get your non branded ones from a local jeweller or online seller?


I went with a jeweller in USA that has a website but I had to email them to purchase. I have purchased with them a few times. I looked locally (HK) but could not find a ready made piece that exactly fit my needs.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Shoes.  We need shoes.  They are a necessity of life. It makes the feet feel happy.
> 
> No restrictions on shoes, ever. Long live the shoe!


I’m so glad I have hobbit feet. I’ve tried every designer sneaker brand and can tolerate nothing but adidas and running shoes, and Fluevogs. It’s the years of running and yoga that have made my flat feet even flatter and wider.  Yeah. Designer shoes were not made or accommodate my double wides.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Notorious Pink i love the idea of the perlee d’or cause it’s so easy.  Don’t even have to think hard. But if you want more bling, how a custom diamond bangle. Whichever you choose it has to prevent the love and clover from overlapping. So the shape matters. Im sure your favorite jeweler can design a simple bangle in the exact shape as your love to prevent the scratching. In the end I bet that would be cheaper than Tiffany but at least have bling.  Or …splurge on the single row


----------



## j83702

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus small earrings+ Hammered 10 motif WG
> View attachment 5375731


Hi, is th WG necklace a special order? I only see it in YG.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> To further enable this was 2 of my diamond bangles with my noeud a couple weeks back. The diamond quality looks similar is real life but fraction of cost.
> 
> View attachment 5375794


These are so lovely with the ring


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m so glad I have hobbit feet. I’ve tried every designer sneaker brand and can tolerate nothing but adidas and running shoes, and Fluevogs. It’s the years of running and yoga that have made my flat feet even flatter and wider.  Yeah. Designer shoes were not made or accommodate my double wides.


It’s a blessing!  More money for bling!


----------



## innerpeace85

j83702 said:


> Hi, is th WG necklace a special order? I only see it in YG.


Yes it is made to order.


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus small earrings+ Hammered 10 motif WG
> View attachment 5375731


Gorgeous on you.  Your ears are made for earrings.  The Lotus earrings sit lovely on your ears.


----------



## innerpeace85

BigAkoya said:


> Gorgeous on you.  Your ears are made for earrings.  The Lotus earrings sit lovely on your ears.


Thanks @BigAkoya


----------



## innerpeace85

lynne_ross said:


> Love this look. I especially love the necklace. On my list but have not tried to ask for it.


Thank you! WG hammered sparkles like pave. I am so happy with the way it turned out


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> I love how we were all posting basically the same idea at the same time!


Love the Rainbow bracelets! By the time I could get it, they are completely sold out and discontinued. Hoping Cartier releases something similar soon.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> So nice to see you here again, your SO turned out gorgeous! Lovely with the small Lotus.


Thanks @nicole0612! I have been away from the forum to focus on my wishlist and not get distracted. Happy to be back!



chiaoapple said:


> Such a beautiful, elegant combination! I have the WG SO as well and am always so excited to see other people with it. Your post is inspiring me to wear it soon!


Thanks @chiaoapple . I saw your SO shortly after I placed my order and knew that I had made the right decision.


----------



## innerpeace85

I had placed SO for 5 and 10 motif RG Guilloche in October 2021 and my bracelet came in February 2022. My MTO for WG hammered 10 and 5 motif was placed in January and the 10 motif came in this week. Still waiting on 10 motif RG Guilloche and 5 motif WG hammered. 
Sharing pics from my SA since u am terrible at taking pics


----------



## EpiFanatic

innerpeace85 said:


> I had placed SO for 5 and 10 motif RG Guilloche in October 2021 and my bracelet came in February 2022. My MTO for WG hammered 10 and 5 motif was placed in January and the 10 motif came in this week. Still waiting on 10 motif RG Guilloche and 5 motif WG hammered.
> Sharing pics from my SA since u am terrible at taking pics
> View attachment 5376145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376146


Gorgeous!  You need to add to the special orders thread.


----------



## lynne_ross

innerpeace85 said:


> I had placed SO for 5 and 10 motif RG Guilloche in October 2021 and my bracelet came in February 2022. My MTO for WG hammered 10 and 5 motif was placed in January and the 10 motif came in this week. Still waiting on 10 motif RG Guilloche and 5 motif WG hammered.
> Sharing pics from my SA since u am terrible at taking pics
> View attachment 5376145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376146


Wow that is really fast! Did your SA tell you it would be fast or longer? I am adding the wg piece to my DH’s gift list but likely need to put a star beside it in that he needs to order in advance. But you really need to do that with all pieces now!


----------



## erinrose

My first vca piece ever, thanks for letting me share


----------



## DS2006

erinrose said:


> My first vca piece ever, thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5376403
> View attachment 5376402


Congratulations on your very first VCA piece! So pretty!


----------



## couturequeen

Sunny start to a sunny weekend.


----------



## A bottle of Red

couturequeen said:


> Sunny start to a sunny weekend.
> View attachment 5376444


Your dress is fabulous,  along w the bracelet!


----------



## glamourbag

couturequeen said:


> Sunny start to a sunny weekend.
> View attachment 5376444


The sweetest Telfar!


----------



## BigAkoya

couturequeen said:


> Sunny start to a sunny weekend.
> View attachment 5376444


Gorgeous!  Love your striped dress!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> Would you consider a simple diamond band? I bought 3 (one in each gold colour) last year to add to my stack and I mix and match them with my bangles. Very handy as barriers and to tie pieces together. They were not expensive either as none branded and you don’t need massive diamonds for this purchase. Just a thought if you have not tried.





lynne_ross said:


> To further enable this was 2 of my diamond bangles with my noeud a couple weeks back. The diamond quality looks similar is real life but fraction of cost.
> 
> View attachment 5375794





BigAkoya said:


> I know you, and Perlee will be too boring for you.  There is not enough bling, and based on what you buy, I think you need diamonds in every piece.
> 
> For me, I find the Perlee beads boring also.  In addition, I feel your stack now has too much metal with the Perlee beads added, especially with the Love (more metal!) That’s me though and it’s all preference.
> 
> I think the Tiffany Metro bangle is a perfect solution. It’s clean, simple, and the diamonds are super sparkly.
> 
> The only downside to the bangle is it is only a half circle diamonds, but I don’t think that is a show stopper for you.
> 
> There are several variations, and if you plan to stack and use it as a barrier bangle, the one-row is perfect.  Here it is.  Maybe try it on. You can search on Metro bangle to see the wider ones.  I tried on the 5-row, and it is so sparkly and gorgeous.  It’s still only a half circle though, but I love how sparkly it is.
> 
> Also, for what it’s worth, the Clover and Love are iconic, gorgeous and luxury brands. For me, I would stay with a luxury brand to keep the theme and quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Metro hinged bangle in 18k white gold with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com





BigAkoya said:


> @Notorious Pink
> Here are all the variations of the Tiffany Metro.  They are super gorgeous on.  My favorite is the 5-row full circle bangle (non-hinged).  In case you wear slip ons, try that one on too.  Super gorgeous, and I love how the diamonds are laid out in a honeycomb pattern. I would not poo poo it because it’s Tiffany (I know some people do not like Tiffany).  For me, when it comes to certain diamond pieces, Tiffany is top notch. Metro is not just another diamond bangle. When you see the sparkle and the diamond layout design, I hope it will speak to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search Results | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.com





EpiFanatic said:


> @Notorious Pink i love the idea of the perlee d’or cause it’s so easy.  Don’t even have to think hard. But if you want more bling, how a custom diamond bangle. Whichever you choose it has to prevent the love and clover from overlapping. So the shape matters. Im sure your favorite jeweler can design a simple bangle in the exact shape as your love to prevent the scratching. In the end I bet that would be cheaper than Tiffany but at least have bling.  Or …splurge on the single row



Yes, yes yes, you guys are spot on!

That’s it. It will have to be a diamond bangle. I’m not the biggest fan of Tiffany, but I’m not against it either. I will try them on to see in person. I’m so glad you know me so well - I DO have to have bling. These wont compete yet will hold their own in the stack. I will look through the Tiffany site @BigAkoya - it doesn’t have to be big, but it does have to be sparkly and a bangle. You’re also right I don’t mind halfway or full - I changed my wedding ring from halfway to full and honestly diamonds all around on a ring are less comfotrable. I would go all the way around if the cost isn’t prohibitive, just because the bracelets I’m wearing them with do. Yes, the single row perlee would be optimal, but $40k for two is not happening anytime soon when that sort of money could go to the Noeud (I drool every time, @lynne_ross !!!) @EpiFanatic I will look into a custom-made one as well, although TBH I would just get it at London - they probably have some already, and if I want something more specific they have a wide variety of diamonds available. Remember, they own the Manhasset and the Short Hills VCA boutiques and the Manhasset Cartier, among other lines.


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, yes yes, you guys are spot on!
> 
> That’s it. It will have to be a diamond bangle. I’m not the biggest fan of Tiffany, but I’m not against it either. I will try them on to see in person. I’m so glad you know me so well - I DO have to have bling. These wont compete yet will hold their own in the stack. I will look through the Tiffany site @BigAkoya - it doesn’t have to be big, but it does have to be sparkly and a bangle. You’re also right I don’t mind halfway or full - I changed my wedding ring from halfway to full and honestly diamonds all around on a ring are less comfotrable. I would go all the way around if the cost isn’t prohibitive, just because the bracelets I’m wearing them with do. Yes, the single row perlee would be optimal, but $40k for two is not happening anytime soon when that sort of money could go to the Noeud (I drool every time, @lynne_ross !!!) @EpiFanatic I will look into a custom-made one as well, although TBH I would just get it at London - they probably have some already, and if I want something more specific they have a wide variety of diamonds available. Remember, they own the Manhasset and the Short Hills VCA boutiques and the Manhasset Cartier, among other lines.



Have you tried these yet??? I honestly LOVE them if they'd work with the shape of your others. I definitely like them more than the ones at Tiffany. I'd be very interested to know if they work with VCA bangles.









						Aura Diamond Bangle
					

A Briony Raymond Aura Diamond Bangle featuring round brilliant diamonds bezel set in in solid 18k gold with hand fabricated hinge closure system. Approximate total diamond weight: 1.90 carats Diamond quality: F-G color, VS-SI1 clarity Standard size fits 6.5 to 7 inch wrist Available for order in...




					brionyraymond.com
				












						Étoile Diamond Bangle, Classic
					

A bracelet featuring round brilliant diamonds graduating in size in 18k gold bangle with hand fabricated hinge closure system. Approximate total diamond weight: 1.47 carats Diamond quality: F-G color, VS-SI1 clarity Standard size fits 6.5 to 7 inch wrist Available for order in smaller and larger...




					brionyraymond.com


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Out enjoying a beautiful sunny day here in FL. Don’t mind my harsh self tanner on my hands, it needs to fade a bit


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> I had placed SO for 5 and 10 motif RG Guilloche in October 2021 and my bracelet came in February 2022. My MTO for WG hammered 10 and 5 motif was placed in January and the 10 motif came in this week. Still waiting on 10 motif RG Guilloche and 5 motif WG hammered.
> Sharing pics from my SA since u am terrible at taking pics
> View attachment 5376145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376146





innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus small earrings+ Hammered 10 motif WG
> View attachment 5375731


Absolutely stunning @innerpeace85 … you know how much I love these on you!


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, yes yes, you guys are spot on!
> 
> That’s it. It will have to be a diamond bangle. I’m not the biggest fan of Tiffany, but I’m not against it either. I will try them on to see in person. I’m so glad you know me so well - I DO have to have bling. These wont compete yet will hold their own in the stack. I will look through the Tiffany site @BigAkoya - it doesn’t have to be big, but it does have to be sparkly and a bangle. You’re also right I don’t mind halfway or full - I changed my wedding ring from halfway to full and honestly diamonds all around on a ring are less comfotrable. I would go all the way around if the cost isn’t prohibitive, just because the bracelets I’m wearing them with do. Yes, the single row perlee would be optimal, but $40k for two is not happening anytime soon when that sort of money could go to the Noeud (I drool every time, @lynne_ross !!!) @EpiFanatic I will look into a custom-made one as well, although TBH I would just get it at London - they probably have some already, and if I want something more specific they have a wide variety of diamonds available. Remember, they own the Manhasset and the Short Hills VCA boutiques and the Manhasset Cartier, among other lines.


Aside from the Perlee, Perle d'Or, there's the Sweet Clover Bracelet . . .


----------



## Swanky

Were are the watches, or where is this photo from?



LucyMadrid said:


> I love this watch model in white and rose gold and I am thinking about the third one in yellow gold to complete the set.
> 
> View attachment 5374748


----------



## DS2006

Swanky said:


> Were are the watches, or where is this photo from?


Scroll way down this page and you'll eventually see this style:









						Alhambra Watches - Watches - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Created in 1968, Van Cleef & Arpels' Alhambra® motif has become a timeless symbol of luck. It is honored in this watch collection through a range of precious materials, colors and sizes and perfectly matches Alhambra jewelry creations.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## DeryaHm

I’ve never worn these together although I do combine blue and black a lot in other contexts and decided to try it out running errands today. I thought I’d give a Magic pendant a chance and was pretty shocked at the color difference. They were purchased a few years apart and I’ve never tried to wear them together because i wear the magic so little so I’d never noticed they basically look like different stones. I’d read about this in other threads before but was still surprised to see it. Another strike against the magic, maybe. Certainly don’t see myself wearing it with the BA 5!


----------



## BigAkoya

Safa said:


> I’ve never worn these together although I do combine blue and black a lot in other contexts and decided to try it out running errands today. I thought I’d give a Magic pendant a chance and was pretty shocked at the color difference. They were purchased a few years apart and I’ve never tried to wear them together because i wear the magic so little so I’d never noticed they basically look like different stones. I’d read about this in other threads before but was still surprised to see it. Another strike against the magic, maybe. Certainly don’t see myself wearing it with the BA 5!
> 
> View attachment 5377590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377591


You are so funny about your dislike for Magic.  I do agree the two blues do not go together.  I'd wear them separate.  Or, if you don't think you will wear the Magic, maybe just get rid of it.

This is a great time to sell. Inventory is low, and demand is high.  The resell market is flourishing because of this imbalance.  It will not be like this forever.  You'll get a very good price.


----------



## lolakitten

Safa said:


> I’ve never worn these together although I do combine blue and black a lot in other contexts and decided to try it out running errands today. I thought I’d give a Magic pendant a chance and was pretty shocked at the color difference. They were purchased a few years apart and I’ve never tried to wear them together because i wear the magic so little so I’d never noticed they basically look like different stones. I’d read about this in other threads before but was still surprised to see it. Another strike against the magic, maybe. Certainly don’t see myself wearing it with the BA 5!
> 
> View attachment 5377590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377591


I love the shade of blue of your magic


----------



## DeryaHm

lolakitten said:


> I love the shade of blue of your magic



Thank you! The color is beautiful but I feel like a cross between a billboard for VCA, a disco personality, and my grandmothers, both of whom used to wear long pendants when I actually wear it. This is one of the few pieces I picked myself and just *had* to have but I just never seem to be comfortable with it. I wish I could remember what I was wearing when I tried it on because that did make me smile big and glowingly happy. I’m a little on the fence about selling, DH is very against, and I need to track down the COA anyway, so I’m trying to give it some chances in the meantime. I’m sorry it doesn’t work with my bracelet, which I love. Oh well


----------



## lynne_ross

Safa said:


> I’ve never worn these together although I do combine blue and black a lot in other contexts and decided to try it out running errands today. I thought I’d give a Magic pendant a chance and was pretty shocked at the color difference. They were purchased a few years apart and I’ve never tried to wear them together because i wear the magic so little so I’d never noticed they basically look like different stones. I’d read about this in other threads before but was still surprised to see it. Another strike against the magic, maybe. Certainly don’t see myself wearing it with the BA 5!
> 
> View attachment 5377590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377591


Yes blue agate can vary so much. I like the blue and black together. Nice way to wear blue agate in the ‘winter’.


----------



## nicole0612

Safa said:


> Thank you! The color is beautiful but I feel like a cross between a billboard for VCA, a disco personality, and my grandmothers, both of whom used to wear long pendants when I actually wear it. This is one of the few pieces I picked myself and just *had* to have but I just never seem to be comfortable with it. I wish I could remember what I was wearing when I tried it on because that did make me smile big and glowingly happy. I’m a little on the fence about selling, DH is very against, and I need to track down the COA anyway, so I’m trying to give it some chances in the meantime. I’m sorry it doesn’t work with my bracelet, which I love. Oh well


What are your favorite pieces and easiest to wear pieces? Maybe we can come up with some ideas for you of how to wear it that suit your style. It really is a stunning necklace.


----------



## DeryaHm

nicole0612 said:


> What are your favorite pieces and easiest to wear pieces? Maybe we can come up with some ideas for you of how to wear it that suit your style. It really is a stunning necklace.



I’m thinking part of what bothers me is the juxtaposition of the logo and the fact that the magic pendant, in particular, just feels costume-y to me because of how light the motif is and how tall the loop on top is and how it slides around. I don’t like any of my magic pieces really, but I do find this one especially irritating because the blue is beautiful and this is one of a very few pieces I chose for myself and felt like I really had to have.

I wonder how it would be to really lean into the costume-y feel and wear it with something like giant Jennifer Fisher hoops or, if I can find them, these again very oversized and costume-y lapis and thin wire teardrop hoops from the moma shop. 

Weirdly I find it very easy to wear most of my “real” jewelry and feel self conscious in costume, so maybe that’s part of it. It also occurs to me that I could dig around in some of the casual yg pieces I inherited from my MIL and lean into the 70s vibe.


----------



## lynne_ross

Safa said:


> I’m thinking part of what bothers me is the juxtaposition of the logo and the fact that the magic pendant, in particular, just feels costume-y to me because of how light the motif is and how tall the loop on top is and how it slides around. I don’t like any of my magic pieces really, but I do find this one especially irritating because the blue is beautiful and this is one of a very few pieces I chose for myself and felt like I really had to have.
> 
> I wonder how it would be to really lean into the costume-y feel and wear it with something like giant Jennifer Fisher hoops or, if I can find them, these again very oversized and costume-y lapis and thin wire teardrop hoops from the moma shop.
> 
> Weirdly I find it very easy to wear most of my “real” jewelry and feel self conscious in costume, so maybe that’s part of it. It also occurs to me that I could dig around in some of the casual yg pieces I inherited from my MIL and lean into the 70s vibe.


I don’t wear pendants. They have never been me and if I do wear them I layer. But if you want to embrace this piece I would try it short doubled with gold thick hoop earrings (the hallow ones) and pair with lower neckline dress or vneck shirt (could do a plain white button shirt with rolled up sleeves with jeans). Then toss on your blue and black bracelets and voila!


----------



## nicole0612

Safa said:


> I’m thinking part of what bothers me is the juxtaposition of the logo and the fact that the magic pendant, in particular, just feels costume-y to me because of how light the motif is and how tall the loop on top is and how it slides around. I don’t like any of my magic pieces really, but I do find this one especially irritating because the blue is beautiful and this is one of a very few pieces I chose for myself and felt like I really had to have.
> 
> I wonder how it would be to really lean into the costume-y feel and wear it with something like giant Jennifer Fisher hoops or, if I can find them, these again very oversized and costume-y lapis and thin wire teardrop hoops from the moma shop.
> 
> Weirdly I find it very easy to wear most of my “real” jewelry and feel self conscious in costume, so maybe that’s part of it. It also occurs to me that I could dig around in some of the casual yg pieces I inherited from my MIL and lean into the 70s vibe.


I do think the length of the chain paired with the size of the motif makes styling more difficult. For me, it falls to almost waist length worn long, which seems a bit awkward for a pendant, I just see a big belly button. I also see what you are saying; that with the long chain and big pendant, it is almost like an 80’s/90’s medallion. Maybe go for a cooler decade with big pendants and try 70s. Maybe try a damask print top and a gold cuff bracelet. Perhaps similar to styling to what would work for the zodiac pendants.
I am not a pendant person, so I don’t love it doubled in a typical pendant length. I have seen some photos online of ladies who somehow achieved a mid-length where the pendant hits about at the sternum and I think that is ideal for this larger sized pendant. I am not sure how they achieved this. Perhaps moved the jump ring? Or some wizardry with the chain looped behind the neck?


----------



## TankerToad

Because. Three Motif.


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> Have you tried these yet??? I honestly LOVE them if they'd work with the shape of your others. I definitely like them more than the ones at Tiffany. I'd be very interested to know if they work with VCA bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aura Diamond Bangle
> 
> 
> A Briony Raymond Aura Diamond Bangle featuring round brilliant diamonds bezel set in in solid 18k gold with hand fabricated hinge closure system. Approximate total diamond weight: 1.90 carats Diamond quality: F-G color, VS-SI1 clarity Standard size fits 6.5 to 7 inch wrist Available for order in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brionyraymond.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Étoile Diamond Bangle, Classic
> 
> 
> A bracelet featuring round brilliant diamonds graduating in size in 18k gold bangle with hand fabricated hinge closure system. Approximate total diamond weight: 1.47 carats Diamond quality: F-G color, VS-SI1 clarity Standard size fits 6.5 to 7 inch wrist Available for order in smaller and larger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brionyraymond.com



Good idea! I will have to text Briony and make an appointment with her, too.



Happyish said:


> Aside from the Perlee, Perle d'Or, there's the Sweet Clover Bracelet . . .



I forgot about this! Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Safa said:


> I’ve never worn these together although I do combine blue and black a lot in other contexts and decided to try it out running errands today. I thought I’d give a Magic pendant a chance and was pretty shocked at the color difference. They were purchased a few years apart and I’ve never tried to wear them together because i wear the magic so little so I’d never noticed they basically look like different stones. I’d read about this in other threads before but was still surprised to see it. Another strike against the magic, maybe. Certainly don’t see myself wearing it with the BA 5!
> 
> View attachment 5377590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377591




Ok, @Safa - once again I am being the weirdo because I would wear these together even though the colors are not the same. I love both shades of blue and I like all three together. The colors are different enough that it looks like they’re different on purpose. And I love that you have them both with that pretty green.

I didn’t wear pendants before I got the Magic. And to be perfectly honest, I have had it for several years and not once have I worn it long. I always, always wear the chain doubled, and usually on the jump ring, too, depending on the neckline and what I’m wearing. I think the chain doubled looks better, too (visually its just the right width to balance the size of the pendant).  And really, when it’s that far away from your wrist, I think it probably works just fine.

But if you dont like or expect to wear the Magic, you might as well just let it go.


----------



## 880

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Here’s to staying mentally strong, I love all of this! Here’s my current struggle: my only luxury purchase I am making this year is the diamond JUC (not pave) for my golden birthday (turning 28 on August 28). We are going to Vegas to celebrate but my struggle is that my VCA SA also knows it’ll be my birthday and wants to plan something special for me. Yes I have a lot of VCA on my wishlist but comfortably I only wanted to buy the JUC this year. I don’t want to feel pressured into buying something at VCA if he is planning something special but how do you walk away empty handed after that?? I will need to reevaluate what I should do here ugh.


It’s not a quid pro quo. Many premier designers do this. VCA once served a special caviar and smoked salmon spread for us. We turned it down bc I don’t like to eat or drink when trying on, nor do I want to feel obligated for something I didn’t ask for.  They did suggest I try on a bunch of things after I expressed a simple interest in learning about different lines. that included a 5 million dollar emerald piece that they knew in no way was I ever going to purchase (bc I told them so). They also included a Romeo and Juliette piece and a liane in the line up, and we met the regional manager (we knew her sister from another premier luxury brand so knew she would be there too). none of the pieces worked, but I considered the liane for many months. while we appreciated the gesture, there was no obligation. VCA also knows there is always another occasion  happy birthday!


----------



## lolakitten

Safa said:


> Thank you! The color is beautiful but I feel like a cross between a billboard for VCA, a disco personality, and my grandmothers, both of whom used to wear long pendants when I actually wear it. This is one of the few pieces I picked myself and just *had* to have but I just never seem to be comfortable with it. I wish I could remember what I was wearing when I tried it on because that did make me smile big and glowingly happy. I’m a little on the fence about selling, DH is very against, and I need to track down the COA anyway, so I’m trying to give it some chances in the meantime. I’m sorry it doesn’t work with my bracelet, which I love. Oh well


I see this with a white cotton sundress and gold earrings.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

880 said:


> It’s not a quid pro quo. Many premier designers do this. VCA once served a special caviar and smoked salmon canapé spread for us. We turned it down bc I don’t like to eat or drink when trying on, nor do I want to feel obligated for something I didn’t ask for.  They did suggest I try on a bunch of things after I expressed a simple interest in learning about different lines. that included a 5 million dollar emerald piece that they knew in no way was I ever going to purchase (bc I told them so). They also included a Romeo and Juliette piece and a liane in the line up, and we met the regional manager (we knew her sister from another premier luxury brand so knew she would be there too). none of the pieces worked, but I considered the liane for many months. while we appreciated the gesture, there was no obligation. VCA also knows there is always another occasion  happy birthday!



Thank you so much for sharing your experience! I have told him many times as well that my fiancé and I do not drink, period, and I thought to myself what would he offer us? Diet Coke? Lol. But your experience sounded lavish to say the least!


----------



## DeryaHm

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok, @Safa - once again I am being the weirdo because I would wear these together even though the colors are not the same. I love both shades of blue and I like all three together. The colors are different enough that it looks like they’re different on purpose. And I love that you have them both with that pretty green.
> 
> I didn’t wear pendants before I got the Magic. And to be perfectly honest, I have had it for several years and not once have I worn it long. I always, always wear the chain doubled, and usually on the jump ring, too, depending on the neckline and what I’m wearing. I think the chain doubled looks better, too (visually its just the right width to balance the size of the pendant).  And really, when it’s that far away from your wrist, I think it probably works just fine.
> 
> But if you dont like or expect to wear the Magic, you might as well just let it go.



I'm going to experiment with ways to shorten the chain today. DH doesn't get involved if I sell old bags or buy bags, but I think because in our culture women keep gold (not VCA style, like coins, bars, plain bracelets) to sell in an emergency he has a bad association with selling. He of course wouldn't stop me, but I don't want to make him feel bad! No rush, though, I'll play around with it a bit. I did try some (non-BA) magic earrings on and those may have to go.


----------



## DeryaHm

lolakitten said:


> I see this with a white cotton sundress and gold earrings.



This sounds like my summer style. I'm taking a relaxation week at the beach so I have my summer stuff out here I'll play around a bit. Thank you to everyone for the great suggestions!


----------



## nightbefore

TankerToad said:


> Because. Three Motif.


Gorgeous! I love to see two and three motifs in action


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Because. Three Motif.


@TankerToad these are STUNNING!!!! LOVE!!!


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> Because. Three Motif.


Fabulous! As an aside, I never imagined you as a blonde! Great taste and gorgeous too!


----------



## Happyish

Safa said:


> I’ve never worn these together although I do combine blue and black a lot in other contexts and decided to try it out running errands today. I thought I’d give a Magic pendant a chance and was pretty shocked at the color difference. They were purchased a few years apart and I’ve never tried to wear them together because i wear the magic so little so I’d never noticed they basically look like different stones. I’d read about this in other threads before but was still surprised to see it. Another strike against the magic, maybe. Certainly don’t see myself wearing it with the BA 5!
> 
> View attachment 5377590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377591


There is a huge color differential. I have the 20-motif and picking a color I liked was awful. I also wanted to add a BA Magic Pendant, like yours, to layer, but at the time, they didn't have anything that matched so I gave up. 

The bracelet and necklace are far enough away that no one will recognize they don't match. However, you do.

If you love it, keep it. It's a beautiful shade of blue, and one not duplicated in another stone. If you're never going to wear it, even by itself, best to get your money out of it (explain to your DH) and buy something you will wear.


----------



## A bottle of Red

TankerToad said:


> Because. Three Motif.


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

VA and Frivole pave sets on rotation with a splash of red


----------



## LucyMadrid

Swanky said:


> Were are the watches, or where is this photo from?


The photo is from my arm. If you want more information about this watches and others, go to  Van Cleef and Arpels website, alhambra watches.


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> VA and Frivole pave sets on rotation with a splash of red
> View attachment 5378562
> View attachment 5378563


Love these pics so much!  And thank you. Shows the difference between Frivole and vintage pave. You look lovely.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Love these pics so much!  And thank you. Shows the difference between Frivole and vintage pave. You look lovely.


Thank you so much! I hope the pictures will be helpful to anyone considering adding either of the sets


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> VA and Frivole pave sets on rotation with a splash of red
> View attachment 5378562
> View attachment 5378563


So stylish. between the two sets, Frivole seems pop more than the VA pave. 
Seriously, VCA needs to hire you to enhance their website images.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> So stylish. between the two sets, Frivole seems pop more than the VA pave.
> Seriously, VCA needs to hire you to enhance their website images.


Hehe I wish.. thank you so much for your sweet words. Definitely Frivole has more presence. I usually wear the VA set when I want a more subtle look.


----------



## lvchanellvr

TankerToad said:


> Because. Three Motif.


So beautiful, these are stunning on you!


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> VA and Frivole pave sets on rotation with a splash of red
> View attachment 5378562
> View attachment 5378563


You look fantastic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> You look fantastic!


Thank you so much!


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> VA and Frivole pave sets on rotation with a splash of red
> View attachment 5378562
> View attachment 5378563



So elegant and well coordinated as always dear


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> So elegant and well coordinated as always dear


Thank you


----------



## StudentDoc

erinrose said:


> My first vca piece ever, thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5376403
> View attachment 5376402


This was my first piece, as well! Wear in good health and enjoy!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

TankerToad said:


> Because. Three Motif.


So chic! Reminds me of a heroine in a French movie… ❤️


----------



## chiaoapple

Was going through my photo roll and came across these which i don’t think have been shared before


----------



## TankerToad

chiaoapple said:


> Was going through my photo roll and came across these which i don’t think have been shared before
> View attachment 5379650
> View attachment 5379651
> View attachment 5379652
> View attachment 5379653


Wow!!
Every photo is a feast for the eyes 
Love it all


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> Was going through my photo roll and came across these which i don’t think have been shared before
> View attachment 5379650
> View attachment 5379651
> View attachment 5379652
> View attachment 5379653


My style sister! Magic bracelet connected to 10 motif!
Each photo is more inspiring and I am taking notes with the beautiful ideas. So lovely


----------



## NANI1972

Happy Friday! Enjoying some Frivole today. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## chiaoapple

TankerToad said:


> Wow!!
> Every photo is a feast for the eyes
> Love it all


You are too kind, thank you!


----------



## chiaoapple

nicole0612 said:


> My style sister! Magic bracelet connected to 10 motif!
> Each photo is more inspiring and I am taking notes with the beautiful ideas. So lovely


Yes we are style sisters for sure 
Please keep inspiring me as well!


----------



## chiaoapple

Weather was a bit gloomy out so wanted to do a fun and light look: lucky bracelet with malachite 10 motif and malachite magic pendant. Perlee diamond 3 row for some sparkle!


----------



## NANI1972

Layering my sweet Alhambra 16 motif today.


----------



## DeryaHm

chiaoapple said:


> Weather was a bit gloomy out so wanted to do a fun and light look: lucky bracelet with malachite 10 motif and malachite magic pendant. Perlee diamond 3 row for some sparkle!
> View attachment 5380681



This is so lovely! I’m inspired to give my magic pendant another chance and experiment with it a bit more *and* to stick to my program of highlighting a single bracelet rather than a stack. So elegant and uplifting! Gloomy today where I am too


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your experience! I have told him many times as well that my fiancé and I do not drink, period, and I thought to myself what would he offer us? Diet Coke? Lol. But your experience sounded lavish to say the least!


Chocolates! 
When I go in, my focus is to try on bling, not eat/drink.   I turn down food and drinks.  

However, I take sparkling water and gently joke… “you can skip this stuff, just toss in a few extra chocolates so I can take them back to hubby.”  

Sure enough… without fail, I get extra chocolate boxes!  My SA wants a happy hubby.  

I vote go for the chocolates!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> VA and Frivole pave sets on rotation with a splash of red
> View attachment 5378562
> View attachment 5378563


I love your 3-piece Frivole set. I am dying to find a 3rd piece to add to my Frivole, but to no avail.  

Your set is stunning when worn! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I love your 3-piece Frivole set. I am dying to find a 3rd piece to add to my Frivole, but to no avail.
> 
> Your set is stunning when worn! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you … I had really hoped that in spring VCA would release more ‘out of this world, gotta get it now’ kinda Frivole pieces! I am not a fan of what they are coming out with. I hope they come out with more pave WG options too in the future so you can add a third piece


----------



## eternallove4bag

Just for fun kinda stack…the serpenti is not mine 
Wishing everyone a very happy Easter weekend


----------



## NANI1972

eternallove4bag said:


> Just for fun kinda stack…the serpenti is not mine
> Wishing everyone a very happy Easter weekend
> View attachment 5381181


Dream stack!!!


----------



## nicole0612

My husband said to me yesterday, “My God, you are so lazy!” (when I told him that I had been working from home until 2pm before going into the office). I was like, “Yeah, I know!” Like how great is that?
I thought about that conversation today when I tired on these Chrysoprase earrings for the first time. My ear piercings had been giving me trouble since I only rarely wear earrings, so I started wearing a tiny pair 24/7 to keep the holes open. I am too lazy to take them out to try on the Chrysoprase in the first hole, but look how pretty and bright green they are! I think Chrysoprase green is now my new favorite shade of green.


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Just for fun kinda stack…the serpenti is not mine
> Wishing everyone a very happy Easter weekend
> View attachment 5381181


So stunning! These are each so beautiful and paired together so seamlessly.


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> Just for fun kinda stack…the serpenti is not *YET* mine
> Wishing everyone a very happy Easter weekend
> View attachment 5381181



Gorgeous.

And fixed your caption for ya.


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> Just for fun kinda stack…the serpenti is not mine
> Wishing everyone a very happy Easter weekend
> View attachment 5381181


Love it all! I say yes to the Serpenti.


----------



## eternallove4bag

NANI1972 said:


> Dream stack!!!


Thank you! I love it too 
I am missing that serpenti to complete my stack


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> And fixed your caption for ya.


I am dying laughing gf … hubby better be listening and taking notes


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvchanellvr said:


> Love it all! I say yes to the Serpenti.


Hehe my heart is saying a big YES too


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> So stunning! These are each so beautiful and paired together so seamlessly.


Thank you so much! Sigh! I am such a fan of structured bracelets. So easy to stack them or wear them alone.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> My husband said to me yesterday, “My God, you are so lazy!” (when I told him that I had been working from home until 2pm before going into the office). I was like, “Yeah, I know!” Like how great is that?
> I thought about that conversation today when I tired on these Chrysoprase earrings for the first time. My ear piercings had been giving me trouble since I only rarely wear earrings, so I started wearing a tiny pair 24/7 to keep the holes open. I am too lazy to take them out to try on the Chrysoprase in the first hole, but look how pretty and bright green they are! I think Chrysoprase green is now my new favorite shade of green.


You are killing a fellow green lover with your pics of the stunning Chrysoprase! So darn stunning!


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe my heart is saying a big YES too


On the purse forum, we are all enablers! It is is stunning piece and it would be very hard to resist.


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> And fixed your caption for ya.


Haha I couldn’t even comprehend the text, I was too


eternallove4bag said:


> You are killing a fellow green lover with your pics of the stunning Chrysoprase! So darn stunning!


Thank you! You are the malachite queen!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Just for fun kinda stack…the serpenti is not mine
> Wishing everyone a very happy Easter weekend
> View attachment 5381181


You know my thoughts!


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> My husband said to me yesterday, “My God, you are so lazy!” (when I told him that I had been working from home until 2pm before going into the office). I was like, “Yeah, I know!” Like how great is that?
> I thought about that conversation today when I tired on these Chrysoprase earrings for the first time. My ear piercings had been giving me trouble since I only rarely wear earrings, so I started wearing a tiny pair 24/7 to keep the holes open. I am too lazy to take them out to try on the Chrysoprase in the first hole, but look how pretty and bright green they are! I think Chrysoprase green is now my new favorite shade of green.


This green!!!!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> Just for fun kinda stack…the serpenti is not mine
> Wishing everyone a very happy Easter weekend
> View attachment 5381181


I think it needs to become yours!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvchanellvr said:


> On the purse forum, we are all enablers! It is is stunning piece and it would be very hard to resist.


I know right? TPF is dangerous  but oh so much fun!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvchanellvr said:


> On the purse forum, we are all enablers! It is is stunning piece and it would be very hard to resist.


True that on all accounts  … one thing I do know is that I am my own worst enabler. If something gets stuck in my head and I want it, the nay-sayers won’t make me budge an inch. I know the serpenti is not everyone’s cup of tea but it’s certainly my tea *and* coffee


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> I know right? TPF is dangerous  but oh so much fun!


100% agreed. I guess the next pic we will see, will be the Serpenti being part of your collection! Lol.


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> I think it needs to become yours!


One day! Fingers crossed


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvchanellvr said:


> 100% agreed. I guess the next pic we will see, will be the Serpenti being part of your collection! Lol.


There are a lot of moving parts - ifs and buts on when exactly it will be mine but I know I am 100% in! It’s a must have for me


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> You know my thoughts!


I know.. the hints have become not-so-subtle now…it better not be the blue box!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> My husband said to me yesterday, “My God, you are so lazy!” (when I told him that I had been working from home until 2pm before going into the office). I was like, “Yeah, I know!” Like how great is that?
> I thought about that conversation today when I tired on these Chrysoprase earrings for the first time. My ear piercings had been giving me trouble since I only rarely wear earrings, so I started wearing a tiny pair 24/7 to keep the holes open. I am too lazy to take them out to try on the Chrysoprase in the first hole, but look how pretty and bright green they are! I think Chrysoprase green is now my new favorite shade of green.


This is for you... This is what I meant by adding turquoise and chrysoprase, but there is a need for something "white" like MOP so make them pop.  Otherwise, blue and green together is too "rich" and heavy. The first photo is turquoise wiuth chrysoprase.  The second photo is turquoise with malachite.  You could try it with your rock crystal since you don't like MOP, but there needs to be something "white" to lighten up the look. 

I love the turquoise, MOP, and chrysoprase combo, and you have all the pieces to create this!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> Haha I couldn’t even comprehend the text, I was too
> 
> Thank you! You are the malachite queen!


You are an inspiration to me (and I am sure everyone here) on how effortlessly you wear your pieces so thank you!

hehe @jenaywins is responsible for putting the biggest smile on my face today when I read her altered text


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> My husband said to me yesterday, “My God, you are so lazy!” (when I told him that I had been working from home until 2pm before going into the office). I was like, “Yeah, I know!” Like how great is that?
> I thought about that conversation today when I tired on these Chrysoprase earrings for the first time. My ear piercings had been giving me trouble since I only rarely wear earrings, so I started wearing a tiny pair 24/7 to keep the holes open. I am too lazy to take them out to try on the Chrysoprase in the first hole, but look how pretty and bright green they are! I think Chrysoprase green is now my new favorite shade of green.


The green is gorgeous!!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Chocolates!
> When I go in, my focus is to try on bling, not eat/drink.   I turn down food and drinks.
> 
> However, I take sparkling water and gently joke… “you can skip this stuff, just toss in a few extra chocolates so I can take them back to hubby.”
> 
> Sure enough… without fail, I get extra chocolate boxes!  My SA wants a happy hubby.
> 
> I vote go for the chocolates!


OMG I do that too. They pack them to go!


----------



## Rockysmom

Taking my SO rose gold Alhambras out wine tasting


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> Chocolates!
> When I go in, my focus is to try on bling, not eat/drink.   I turn down food and drinks.
> 
> However, I take sparkling water and gently joke… “you can skip this stuff, just toss in a few extra chocolates so I can take them back to hubby.”
> 
> Sure enough… without fail, I get extra chocolate boxes!  My SA wants a happy hubby.
> 
> I vote go for the chocolates!



Oh yes I can’t forget about those! Fiancé is obsessed with their chocolates!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Just for fun kinda stack…the serpenti is not mine
> Wishing everyone a very happy Easter weekend
> View attachment 5381181


such a beautiful stack! Maybe soon the serpenti will be yoursI am crossing fingers for you.


----------



## missie1

chiaoapple said:


> Weather was a bit gloomy out so wanted to do a fun and light look: lucky bracelet with malachite 10 motif and malachite magic pendant. Perlee diamond 3 row for some sparkle!
> View attachment 5380681


I love love this. So whimsical and beautiful


----------



## changsu3141

Lotus ring at dinner


----------



## nicole0612

glamourbag said:


> This green!!!!!!! Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## jp824

eternallove4bag said:


> Just for fun kinda stack…the serpenti is not mine
> Wishing everyone a very happy Easter weekend
> View attachment 5381181


Love everything in this pic!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> This is for you... This is what I meant by adding turquoise and chrysoprase, but there is a need for something "white" like MOP so make them pop.  Otherwise, blue and green together is too "rich" and heavy. The first photo is turquoise wiuth chrysoprase.  The second photo is turquoise with malachite.  You could try it with your rock crystal since you don't like MOP, but there needs to be something "white" to lighten up the look.
> 
> I love the turquoise, MOP, and chrysoprase combo, and you have all the pieces to create this!
> 
> View attachment 5381348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381358


Incredible together!
My sister is visiting next week so I will have her bring my MOP 10 to try out some combos. If I like them together, I’m sure she will find something else to take home with her instead


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> You are an inspiration to me (and I am sure everyone here) on how effortlessly you wear your pieces so thank you!
> 
> hehe @jenaywins is responsible for putting the biggest smile on my face today when I read her altered text


I was laughing so hard when I read @jenaywins post and then I was apparently *still* so flabbergasted by your gorgeous modeling shot that I couldn’t manage to put together a simple sentence


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> The green is gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

Rockysmom said:


> Taking my SO rose gold Alhambras out wine tasting


So pretty in RG! I am quickly realizing I need onyx in RG!


----------



## nicole0612

changsu3141 said:


> Lotus ring at dinner


Stunning!


----------



## Lien

eternallove4bag said:


> Just for fun kinda stack…the serpenti is not mine
> Wishing everyone a very happy Easter weekend
> View attachment 5381181


   Beautiful stack!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> Was going through my photo roll and came across these which i don’t think have been shared before
> View attachment 5379650
> View attachment 5379651
> View attachment 5379652
> View attachment 5379653


I love love love your watch in your first pic.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rockysmom said:


> Taking my SO rose gold Alhambras out wine tasting


Absolutely lovely!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> such a beautiful stack! Maybe soon the serpenti will be yoursI am crossing fingers for you.


Thank you so much! It’s the only bracelet on my radar right now that I want to add in the future. Maybe I will find bracelet peace after this … or maybe not 



jp824 said:


> Love everything in this pic!


Thank you so much! 



nicole0612 said:


> I was laughing so hard when I read @jenaywins post and then I was apparently *still* so flabbergasted by your gorgeous modeling shot that I couldn’t manage to put together a simple sentence


Awww you made my day 



Lien said:


> Beautiful stack!!


I never thought I would love the serpenti or the JUC so much with the perlee bracelets. Pleasantly surprised at how well they go together!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Was going through my photo roll and came across these which i don’t think have been shared before
> View attachment 5379650
> View attachment 5379651
> View attachment 5379652
> View attachment 5379653





chiaoapple said:


> Weather was a bit gloomy out so wanted to do a fun and light look: lucky bracelet with malachite 10 motif and malachite magic pendant. Perlee diamond 3 row for some sparkle!
> View attachment 5380681


@chiaoapple I feel so much joy to see you wear all your stunning pieces with such aplomb! The 3 row perlee bracelet works seamlessly in your collection. Would love to know what’s the next piece that you are thinking of adding to your already stellar collection.


----------



## BigAkoya

changsu3141 said:


> Lotus ring at dinner


I love the way you wear the Lotus ring with the petals on your index finger. 
You must also be one of the lucky ones that can wear the same ring on different fingers.  
The ring looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to dinner…


----------



## poleneceline

nicole0612 said:


> My husband said to me yesterday, “My God, you are so lazy!” (when I told him that I had been working from home until 2pm before going into the office). I was like, “Yeah, I know!” Like how great is that?
> I thought about that conversation today when I tired on these Chrysoprase earrings for the first time. My ear piercings had been giving me trouble since I only rarely wear earrings, so I started wearing a tiny pair 24/7 to keep the holes open. I am too lazy to take them out to try on the Chrysoprase in the first hole, but look how pretty and bright green they are! I think Chrysoprase green is now my new favorite shade of green.



I never go into the office! Work smarter, not harder!

The green alhambras make me wish for more stone selections! I would love to see jade alhambras, I'm sure it would be a hit in Asian market.


----------



## changsu3141

BigAkoya said:


> I love the way you wear the Lotus ring with the petals on your index finger.
> You must also be one of the lucky ones that can wear the same ring on different fingers.
> The ring looks gorgeous on you!


Thanks, and yes you are absolutely right: I can wear this ring (size 53) closed on the middle fingers, or in the open position on index + middle fingers in both hands. It creates different vibes. I love this ring!


----------



## BWM

Easter 2022


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> You are an inspiration to me (and I am sure everyone here) on how effortlessly you wear your pieces so thank you!
> 
> hehe @jenaywins is responsible for putting the biggest smile on my face today when I read her altered text


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> My husband said to me yesterday, “My God, you are so lazy!” (when I told him that I had been working from home until 2pm before going into the office). I was like, “Yeah, I know!” Like how great is that?
> I thought about that conversation today when I tired on these Chrysoprase earrings for the first time. My ear piercings had been giving me trouble since I only rarely wear earrings, so I started wearing a tiny pair 24/7 to keep the holes open. I am too lazy to take them out to try on the Chrysoprase in the first hole, but look how pretty and bright green they are! I think Chrysoprase green is now my new favorite shade of green.



BEYOND stunning on you, gf! The green pops so much against your dark hair!


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> BEYOND stunning on you, gf! The green pops so much against your dark hair!


Greens also look so beautiful on you gorgeous blondes, but really what doesn’t?


----------



## Happyish

poleneinblack said:


> I never go into the office! Work smarter, not harder!
> 
> The green alhambras make me wish for more stone selections! I would love to see jade alhambras, I'm sure it would be a hit in Asian market.


Try the vintage market. VCA used to produce Alhambra in jade. However, every piece I've seen was a very light, celadon-like green. Nothing vivid like the chrysoprase.


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> Greens also look so beautiful on you gorgeous blondes, but really what doesn’t?



Where is our shared closet again...?


----------



## nightbefore

@nicole0612 I was wondering how does the colour compare with your beautiful malachite pieces? I just can’t stop thinking about greens (or adding some colours) after I saw your chrysoprase. I am doubting if malachite comes close to it or maybe blue agate due to translucency, TIA


----------



## nicole0612

nightbefore said:


> @nicole0612 I was wondering how does the colour compare with your beautiful malachite pieces? I just can’t stop thinking about greens (or adding some colours) after I saw your chrysoprase. I am doubting if malachite comes close to it or maybe blue agate due to translucency, TIA


Hi, they look similar to malachite in photos in my dark jewelry case, but in reality it is a bit brighter and more intense green, especially in the light, due to the transparency. I snapped some quick photos as I was heading out the door to work, but the intensity of the stone really comes out in the sunlight. I also promised some photos with rock crystal to compare the translucent stones, so here’s a quick photo.


----------



## LuckyMe14

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, they look similar to malachite in photos in my dark jewelry case, but in reality it is a bit brighter and more intense green, especially in the light, due to the transparency. I snapped some quick photos as I was heading out the door to work, but the intensity of the stone really comes out in the sunlight. I also promised some photos with rock crystal to compare the translucent stones, so here’s a quick photo.


Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## rosebean

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, they look similar to malachite in photos in my dark jewelry case, but in reality it is a bit brighter and more intense green, especially in the light, due to the transparency. I snapped some quick photos as I was heading out the door to work, but the intensity of the stone really comes out in the sunlight. I also promised some photos with rock crystal to compare the translucent stones, so here’s a quick photo.


This is so beautiful, and beautiful collection!


----------



## nicole0612

LuckyMe14 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!


Thank you! I wish I could take more artistic photos like the other members here, but at least it gets the point across!


----------



## nicole0612

rosebean said:


> This is so beautiful, and beautiful collection!


Thank you so much!


----------



## tenshix

Finally visited the new SF boutique today, they were reasonably well stocked for the grand opening and I tried on this lapis BTF butterflies for fun, size 49.

Love the intense blue of lapis & the tiny gold flecks and shimmer in the stone , my photos don’t do it justice but I had so much fun admiring its details!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, they look similar to malachite in photos in my dark jewelry case, but in reality it is a bit brighter and more intense green, especially in the light, due to the transparency. I snapped some quick photos as I was heading out the door to work, but the intensity of the stone really comes out in the sunlight. I also promised some photos with rock crystal to compare the translucent stones, so here’s a quick photo.


I love love it with the rock crystal.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, they look similar to malachite in photos in my dark jewelry case, but in reality it is a bit brighter and more intense green, especially in the light, due to the transparency. I snapped some quick photos as I was heading out the door to work, but the intensity of the stone really comes out in the sunlight. I also promised some photos with rock crystal to compare the translucent stones, so here’s a quick photo.


Love this!  Do turquoise, rock crystal, and chrysoprase.  I think that will look so summery and pop!       
Love your colors!


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> I love love it with the rock crystal.


Thank you!! I will need to take some photos in the daylight when it stops raining here.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Love this!  Do turquoise, rock crystal, and chrysoprase.  I think that will look so summery and pop!
> Love your colors!


Thank you! I will take some photos to see how they look together in natural light once it stops raining here. “Summer” in Seattle is late July to August, the other 10 months are all Autumn on repeat. I was musing on this a few days ago while running in the chilly rain, and realized that you probably see stones as seasonal because you live in a place with distinct and extreme seasons. I suddenly realized how turquoise can seem like “a summer stone” when a person lives in a place where winter means snow and parkas. I also understood how onyx could be seen “a winter stone” where summer means warm, humid breezes and gauzy clothing. I live in a city that is 55 degrees basically year round, never needing coats, never taking off jackets, so that is why to me, both turquoise and onyx are year round stones!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I will take some photos to see how they look together in natural light once it stops raining here. “Summer” in Seattle is late July to August, the other 10 months are all Autumn on repeat. I was musing on this a few days ago while running in the chilly rain, and realized that you probably see stones as seasonal because you live in a place with distinct and extreme seasons. I suddenly realized how turquoise can seem like “a summer stone” when a person lives in a place where winter means snow and parkas. I also understood how onyx could be seen “a winter stone” where summer means warm, humid breezes and gauzy clothing. I live in a city that is 55 degrees basically year round, never needing coats, never taking off jackets, so that is why to me, both turquoise and onyx are year round stones!


Your seasonal comment is 100% true.  I grew up in Miami, and it was summer all year round.  I was wearing shorts on Christmas Day!  Back when I lived in Miami, I never thought of a seasonal wardrobe... it was a 365 day wardrobe, worn year round, similar to you in Seattle.  

That changed when I moved.  I now have clothes for all four seasons, even bags and shoes.  For example, I have this deep orange-red bag, and I only wear that bag in the fall/winter, never in spring/summer.  And while I know fashion rules no longer apply, I never wear white in the fall or winter... ever.  Tried it, it felt wrong... I'm a stickler!   

And yes, you are right about jewelry... I apply the seasons to jewelry too.  Turquoise is the best example. I never wear my turquoise unless it is summer.  I do not even wear my turquoise when it's spring with a slight breeze, only when it's summer when it's sunny & hot.  

I can see for you, if it's 55 degrees most the time, you would wear anything, year round. 
By the way, striped tops would be so awesome in Seattle!  Long live the stripe!

Seeing that Seattle is perpetually stuck in autumn, oooohh.... 
Oynx, rock crystal, and chrysoprase would be amazing.  Oynx (black) for the crispy weather, rock crystal (white) for the clear skies peeking out, and chrysoprase (green) for the happy burst of the coming of warm weather.


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Finally visited the new SF boutique today, they were reasonably well stocked for the grand opening and I tried on this lapis BTF butterflies for fun, size 49.
> 
> Love the intense blue of lapis & the tiny gold flecks and shimmer in the stone , my photos don’t do it justice but I had so much fun admiring its details!
> 
> View attachment 5382796
> 
> View attachment 5382797


Love this lapis, and it pops on you.
By the way, deliberate or not, you have created the perfect mannequin hands.
I can see your nail polish, and I see it is opaque which is what looks great. Yet it is still light to give your nails that barely there glow, not too opaque and heavy.  It looks so perfect next to your skin tone.  I love it!  I think my skin tone is a darker than yours, but I want to give it a shot... you can never tell how nude nail polish looks unless you try it.  What color is your nail polish if I may ask?

I have tried a billion shades, and the perfect one still eludes me.
Yet, I am not giving up.  I am still on a mission to create the perfect mannequin hands.  So far, the best color for me is Chanel After Glow. However it is still a tiny bit too beige (and also a bit too translucent), and I want a little drop of peachy pink (no blue).  Your shade has that peachy pink I am seeking from what I can see in the photo.   

Love the ring, but I love love love your mannequin hands.


----------



## LVLover

Thought I’d share my new piece…onyx/pave alhambra 5 motif


----------



## jp824

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, they look similar to malachite in photos in my dark jewelry case, but in reality it is a bit brighter and more intense green, especially in the light, due to the transparency. I snapped some quick photos as I was heading out the door to work, but the intensity of the stone really comes out in the sunlight. I also promised some photos with rock crystal to compare the translucent stones, so here’s a quick photo.


These are gorgeous pieces!


----------



## nicole0612

jp824 said:


> These are gorgeous pieces!


Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, they look similar to malachite in photos in my dark jewelry case, but in reality it is a bit brighter and more intense green, especially in the light, due to the transparency. I snapped some quick photos as I was heading out the door to work, but the intensity of the stone really comes out in the sunlight. I also promised some photos with rock crystal to compare the translucent stones, so here’s a quick photo.


OMG it’s sooooooooo goooood!!!!!


----------



## jp824

Still trying to bring down my cost per wear on this ring considering I will probably only wear it for spring/summer so trying to find any occasion to wear it.




My frivole ring still gets a lot of mileage, but I think I need to rethink my stack. I still haven’t ventured there as I know it will be a very slippery slope!


----------



## BigAkoya

jp824 said:


> Still trying to bring down my cost per wear on this ring considering I will probably only wear it for spring/summer so trying to find any occasion to wear it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383493
> 
> My frivole ring still gets a lot of mileage, but I think I need to rethink my stack. I still haven’t ventured there as I know it will be a very slippery slope!
> View attachment 5383494
> View attachment 5383496


If you want to focus on statement pieces, I think the Clover bangle will look amazing with your Frivole pave BTF. 

Those two worn together would be a gorgeous look, and it will surely pop!  

Just my two cents.  Good luck on choosing your next piece.


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> OMG it’s sooooooooo goooood!!!!!


Thank you so much! I really love malachite, but for some reason it’s a little bit difficult for me to wear, especially next to my face. This brighter green is just perfect for me.


----------



## jp824

BigAkoya said:


> If you want to focus on statement pieces, I think the Clover bangle will look amazing with your Frivole pave BTF.
> 
> Those two worn together would be a gorgeous look, and it will surely pop!
> 
> Just my two cents.  Good luck on choosing your next piece.


Thanks! Yes the clover bangle is definitely on the list!   The rest I’m not so sure.  I just know that I can’t stop there so I’m trying to finish off the rings first with the lotus ring that I’m expecting in a few months.  The dilemma then is whether I work on a wg stack or rg stack first…


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Love this lapis, and it pops on you.
> By the way, deliberate or not, you have created the perfect mannequin hands.
> I can see your nail polish, and I see it is opaque which is what looks great. Yet it is still light to give your nails that barely there glow, not too opaque and heavy.  It looks so perfect next to your skin tone.  I love it!  I think my skin tone is a darker than yours, but I want to give it a shot... you can never tell how nude nail polish looks unless you try it.  What color is your nail polish if I may ask?
> 
> I have tried a billion shades, and the perfect one still eludes me.
> Yet, I am not giving up.  I am still on a mission to create the perfect mannequin hands.  So far, the best color for me is Chanel After Glow. However it is still a tiny bit too beige (and also a bit too translucent), and I want a little drop of peachy pink (no blue).  Your shade has that peachy pink I am seeking from what I can see in the photo.
> 
> Love the ring, but I love love love your mannequin hands.



Thank you BigA you are too kind! This is the Hermes nail polish in Rose Baltique that I mentioned before and I love it so much for all the reasons you mentioned. It’s the perfect neutral for my skintone and I’ve neglected all my other polishes in favor of this one repeatedly. Hermes came out with 3 light rose beige shades (Rose Porcelaine, Rose Coquille, Rose Baltique) and I liked that Baltique had a drop more pink to it which matches with some of the underlying redness on my skin.

H.com USA seems to be sold out of Porcelaine and Baltique but you can still get Coquille, and I found Harrods has all 3 online. If you’re not traveling to the UK soon or wanting to pay for the horrendous international shipping hopefully H should restock their polishes again soon! Between the 3 rose beige shades I hope you’ll find your perfect mannequin nail shade.

I’ll link them here for anyone who’s interested:

Hermes Rose Coquille

Harrods - Hermes Les Mains


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much! I really love malachite, but for some reason it’s a little bit difficult for me to wear, especially next to my face. This brighter green is just perfect for me.


That is why this chalcedony is so flattering to so many different complexions.  I wish VCA would just bring it back.  It's not even that rare.  Come ON VCA!!!


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> That is why this chalcedony is so flattering to so many different complexions.  I wish VCA would just bring it back.  It's not even that rare.  Come ON VCA!!!


I agree, the color is so flattering. I would buy another full set for sure!


----------



## missie1

So excited to share with everyone my wg Turquoise 5 motif bracelet that I was so blessed to get from one of our fabulous members.  I still can’t believe it’s mine.


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> So excited to share with everyone my wg Turquoise 5 motif bracelet that I was so blessed to get from one of our fabulous members.  I still can’t believe it’s mine.


Woohooo! Congrats @missie1


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> So excited to share with everyone my wg Turquoise 5 motif bracelet that I was so blessed to get from one of our fabulous members.  I still can’t believe it’s mine.


Soooo thrilled for you! Your collection includes all of the best items!


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Woohooo! Congrats @missie1


Thanks so much.  I’m so excited


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Soooo thrilled for you! Your collection includes all of the best items!


Thanks so much.  I’m definitely building towards that. Now I have to live thru your fabulous pieces.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Thanks so much.  I’m definitely building towards that. Now I have to live thru your fabulous pieces.


Way too kind, but thank you for the sentiment


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> So excited to share with everyone my wg Turquoise 5 motif bracelet that I was so blessed to get from one of our fabulous members.  I still can’t believe it’s mine.



Beautiful pop of light blue!! Puts me in the mood for warm spring for sure. Congratulations dear!


----------



## jp824

missie1 said:


> So excited to share with everyone my wg Turquoise 5 motif bracelet that I was so blessed to get from one of our fabulous members.  I still can’t believe it’s mine.


Congrats!  So happy for you!


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> Beautiful pop of light blue!! Puts me in the mood for warm spring for sure. Congratulations dear!


Thanks so much.  Yes it does even though it snowed here yesterday lol.


----------



## missie1

jp824 said:


> Congrats!  So happy for you!


Thank you so much.  I can’t wait to wear it


----------



## DS2006

missie1 said:


> So excited to share with everyone my wg Turquoise 5 motif bracelet that I was so blessed to get from one of our fabulous members.  I still can’t believe it’s mine.


 
Yay, Missie! Congrats on the beautiful turquoise bracelet!!!


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> Yay, Missie! Congrats on the beautiful turquoise bracelet!!!


Thanks DS.  Can’t wait to wear it


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> So excited to share with everyone my wg Turquoise 5 motif bracelet that I was so blessed to get from one of our fabulous members.  I still can’t believe it’s mine.


Wow!  My dream combo...WG turquoise!  Congratulations!


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> Wow!  My dream combo...WG turquoise!  Congratulations!


Thanks so much.  Yes I’m in love with this combo.


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Thank you BigA you are too kind! This is the Hermes nail polish in Rose Baltique that I mentioned before and I love it so much for all the reasons you mentioned. It’s the perfect neutral for my skintone and I’ve neglected all my other polishes in favor of this one repeatedly. Hermes came out with 3 light rose beige shades (Rose Porcelaine, Rose Coquille, Rose Baltique) and I liked that Baltique had a drop more pink to it which matches with some of the underlying redness on my skin.
> 
> H.com USA seems to be sold out of Porcelaine and Baltique but you can still get Coquille, and I found Harrods has all 3 online. If you’re not traveling to the UK soon or wanting to pay for the horrendous international shipping hopefully H should restock their polishes again soon! Between the 3 rose beige shades I hope you’ll find your perfect mannequin nail shade.
> 
> I’ll link them here for anyone who’s interested:
> 
> Hermes Rose Coquille
> 
> Harrods - Hermes Les Mains


Thank you so much for this!  Your nails look so amazing.  I need to try all three, and yes... that tiny drop of peachy pink is what has been missing in the shades I've tried.  I just ordered them on Harrods.  Thank you so much for the link!

Funny about Harrods... I was in London just last week!   
Harrods is right down the street from the hotel I stay at, and I even went to Harrods three times (mainly to visit the Jewelry Hall though).  Harrods is overkill for me (I am a focused shopper), and roaming every floor, would be torture for me, hence I didn't even think to venture into the makeup and fragrance hall.  Bummer... as I could have seen all three shades in person.

All is not lost though as all three shades are coming to me soon!  I can try on each shade and leave it on for a week to be sure.
Thank you so much for taking the time to share the links!  
I think one of these three bottles is going to be my perfect mannequin hand!


----------



## A bottle of Red

missie1 said:


> So excited to share with everyone my wg Turquoise 5 motif bracelet that I was so blessed to get from one of our fabulous members.  I still can’t believe it’s mine.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much for this!  Your nails look so amazing.  I need to try all three, and yes... that tiny drop of peachy pink is what has been missing in the shades I've tried.  I just ordered them on Harrods.  Thank you so much for the link!
> 
> Funny about Harrods... I was in London just last week!
> Harrods is right down the street from the hotel I stay at, and I even went to Harrods three times (mainly to visit the Jewelry Hall though).  Harrods is overkill for me (I am a focused shopper), and roaming every floor, would be torture for me, hence I didn't even think to venture into the makeup and fragrance hall.  Bummer... as I could have seen all three shades in person.
> 
> All is not lost though as all three shades are coming to me soon!  I can try on each shade and leave it on for a week to be sure.
> Thank you so much for taking the time to share the links!
> I think one of these three bottles is going to be my perfect mannequin hand!



You are so sweet!! It’s no problem at all, I really do love these H polishes because of the fat wide brush for easy self-application & the unique colors they offer. They dry fast & lasts a good while even without a top coat (I can be lazy ). Ok enough nail polish plug from me but they really are fabulous.

I remembered you saying you were going to the UK in the spring but wasn’t sure if you’d already gone! Bummer that you could’ve seen them in person but I’m glad you were able to order these shades after all. Once you try them I would love to know which shade you like most and if any of them become the holy grail mannequin hand look you’ve been searching for! If so I think all of us would love modshots of your fabulous rings with the mannequin hand look, pretty please with carrots on top!


----------



## Lien

missie1 said:


> So excited to share with everyone my wg Turquoise 5 motif bracelet that I was so blessed to get from one of our fabulous members.  I still can’t believe it’s mine.



So happy for you. x


----------



## Julie_de

LVLover said:


> Thought I’d share my new piece…onyx/pave alhambra 5 motif



I really love the combination of chalcedony and onyx in white gold


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> So excited to share with everyone my wg Turquoise 5 motif bracelet that I was so blessed to get from one of our fabulous members.  I still can’t believe it’s mine.


I'm so happy for you dear. I cant wait to see all your beautiful pairings.


----------



## etoupebirkin

missie1 said:


> So excited to share with everyone my wg Turquoise 5 motif bracelet that I was so blessed to get from one of our fabulous members.  I still can’t believe it’s mine.


Wow!!! That’s a great find!!! Wear it in the best of health!!!


----------



## Bethc

Just wanted to share… the Perlee bracelet has been on my wishlist for years and I always bought something else because it was LE or it caught my eye. 
This is my new love


----------



## neeksbee

luv2shop_78 said:


> I am loving it! Though I can't fully attest as to how it wears longterm as I just received it a few days ago. But, I have worn it all day, both showering and sleeping with it, every day since I received it with no issues.
> 
> I have also read often throughout posts that the Guilloche is extremely fragile & prone to cosmetic damage. The comments make is seem as though you have to be extremely mindful with it but in the handful of days that I have worn it I have not gotten that feeling at all.  I have been wearing it while doing everyday household chores, etc. and the motifs look as shiny as the day I opened the box. I would imagine that if it was a fragile as many posts describe it to be I would have noticed scratches, etc. by now.
> 
> It probably shouldn't be an everyday, beat around bracelet but I definitely don't think that when you are wearing it that you need to treat it with kid gloves either. Just use common sense as you would with anything of value.
> 
> I hope this is helpful to you


Can you post a pic of how your Guilloche is now? I just ordered one and I’m planning to use it every day, without stacking. Would love to see how it holds up!


----------



## tenshix

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share… the Perlee bracelet has been on my wishlist for years and I always bought something else because it was LE or it caught my eye.
> This is my new love
> 
> View attachment 5384343



Amazing holy grail piece!!! Looks beautiful on you! Congrats and enjoy in great health


----------



## DS2006

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share… the Perlee bracelet has been on my wishlist for years and I always bought something else because it was LE or it caught my eye.
> This is my new love
> 
> View attachment 5384343


Love this soo much! It tempts me greatly (other than they are pretty much impossible to find!)!!!


----------



## glamourbag

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share… the Perlee bracelet has been on my wishlist for years and I always bought something else because it was LE or it caught my eye.
> This is my new love
> 
> View attachment 5384343


Beautiful, Beth! Love the onyx with the clover


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share… the Perlee bracelet has been on my wishlist for years and I always bought something else because it was LE or it caught my eye.
> This is my new love
> 
> View attachment 5384343


What a gorgeous stack!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Love this soo much! It tempts me greatly (other than they are pretty much impossible to find!)!!!


Focus!       No more straying!   
Go for it, and place the order!  You will be sure to get one.  You just purchased pieces from your SA, so you will be top of her list for priorities. I know things are pre-orders are said to be treated equally, but as with life, some are more equal than others.
Strike while the iron is hot!   I really hope you decide to get one.  It is quite a beautiful and unique piece.


----------



## BigAkoya

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share… the Perlee bracelet has been on my wishlist for years and I always bought something else because it was LE or it caught my eye.
> This is my new love
> 
> View attachment 5384343


This is really beautiful.  Oynx, WG... your Clover.  
Ironically, the "metal" in the Clover which some people complain about (including me), is what helps to bring out the bold and crispiness of your WG and oynx pieces.  The look would not be the same with YG.  

It's gorgeous on you!  Congratulations.


----------



## missie1

etoupebirkin said:


> Wow!!! That’s a great find!!! Wear it in the best of health!!!


Thanks yes…I took to Neimans today and had it shipped to Workshop to have it shortened.


----------



## missie1

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share… the Perlee bracelet has been on my wishlist for years and I always bought something else because it was LE or it caught my eye.
> This is my new love
> 
> View attachment 5384343


Congratulations this is beautiful


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> You are so sweet!! It’s no problem at all, I really do love these H polishes because of the fat wide brush for easy self-application & the unique colors they offer. They dry fast & lasts a good while even without a top coat (I can be lazy ). Ok enough nail polish plug from me but they really are fabulous.
> 
> I remembered you saying you were going to the UK in the spring but wasn’t sure if you’d already gone! Bummer that you could’ve seen them in person but I’m glad you were able to order these shades after all. Once you try them I would love to know which shade you like most and if any of them become the holy grail mannequin hand look you’ve been searching for! If so I think all of us would love modshots of your fabulous rings with the mannequin hand look, pretty please with carrots on top!


Yes, I will report back!  Harrod's already shipped my stuff!  I had planned to order a teapot and teacup, so I already had to pay shipping.  Adding the nail polish only added 5 GBP to the shipping cost, so it wasn't too bad.  It will have to be a few weeks before I get to all three shades.  I get my nails done every two weeks, so stay tuned!  I promise... I will report back!  I am sure I will love one of the shades.  I can't wait.  I am going to try your favorite shade first! 

Speaking of tea...
@etoupebirkin I think you are the pastry head chef here!  I too love a good sweet/pastry.  While I was in London, I had the most amazing scone for afternoon tea.  I think you might like it.  It was an Earl Grey and Lavender scone.  I had regular Assam tea (not Earl Grey), as I wanted to fully taste the Earl Grey and Lavender in the scone.  Wow... it was great!  I stuffed myself and piled on clotted cream and jam.  The clotted cream was divine.  Then I smacked myself on the head and said "stop with piling on the clotted cream, it's like butter."   Then I washed it down with another pot of tea. Of course tea time is late afternoon, and even after dinner that evening, I'm wired on caffeine and ended up watching British royalty movies all night. 

I'm not sure if you're a scone person, but even if not, maybe try something with Earl Grey (bergamot) and lavender as you think of your next pastry creation.   Yummy.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I will report back!  Harrod's already shipped my stuff!  I had planned to order a teapot and teacup, so I already had to pay shipping.  Adding the nail polish only adding 5 GBP to the shipping cost, so it wasn't too bad.  It will have to be a few weeks before I get to all three shades.  I get my nails done every two weeks, so stay tuned!  I promise... I will report back!  I am sure I will love one of the shades.  I can't wait.  I am going to try your favorite shade first!
> 
> Speaking of tea...
> @etoupebirkin I think you are the pastry head chef here!  I too love a good sweet/pastry.  While I was in London, I had the most amazing scone for afternoon tea.  I think you might like it.  It was an Earl Grey and Lavender scone.  I had regular Assam tea (not Earl Grey), as I wanted to fully taste the Earl Grey and Lavender in the scone.  Wow... it was great!  I stuffed myself and piled on clotted cream and jam.  The clotted cream was divine.  Then I smacked myself on the head and said "stop with piling on the clotted cream, it's like butter."   Then I washed it down with another pot of tea. Of course tea time is late afternoon, and even after dinner that evening, I'm wired on caffeine and ended up watching British royalty movies all night.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're a scone person, but even if not, maybe try something with Earl Grey (bergamot) and lavender as you think of your next pastry creation.   Yummy.


Um! Yes, I am very much a scone person. And those sound divine. I have the loose tea, lavender and a base scone recipe. But I need to get past Passover to bake some. Crème Fraiche on top would also be good. Yum.

You were traveling. Have the clotted cream.


----------



## 880

I’m not caught up, but twenty pages back, I started to laugh hysterically as we’re only in April and have many more months to go barefoot, unclothed, without lunch with colleagues, and  without diamonds. . . But, presumably with VCA SOs 



Notorious Pink said:


> will try my best not to get many more clothes this year





Happyish said:


> Do we NEED anything we write about on this thread?





BigAkoya said:


> We need shoes. They are a necessity of life





missie1 said:


> I said just give them this money so you don’t have to keep telling yourself not to start another tennis necklace project.



@etoupebirkin , @BigAkoya , I love the scones and the clotted cream at the Connaught (I love everything about the Connaught; it’s my favorite hotel in London )


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share… the Perlee bracelet has been on my wishlist for years and I always bought something else because it was LE or it caught my eye.
> This is my new love
> 
> View attachment 5384343


Congratulations on getting THAT piece, The one you’ve wanted for years. It looks amazing with your other WG pieces.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Finally got some pics of the WG carnelian with the WG five motif.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally got some pics of the WG carnelian with the WG five motif.
> 
> View attachment 5384980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384983


So crisp and chic! They are so special.


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally got some pics of the WG carnelian with the WG five motif.
> 
> View attachment 5384980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384983


These look amazing together.  I love how this stone looks in wg.


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally got some pics of the WG carnelian with the WG five motif.
> 
> View attachment 5384980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384983


Just LOVE!


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally got some pics of the WG carnelian with the WG five motif.
> 
> View attachment 5384980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384983


Very crisp and pop in your eyes!


----------



## LaBoisson

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally got some pics of the WG carnelian with the WG five motif.
> 
> View attachment 5384980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384983
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Oh my my gosh!! They are both so
> stunning!


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> So crisp and chic! They are so special.


Thank you @nicole0612   Your new green chalcedony pieces are the stuff of dreams. 


missie1 said:


> These look amazing together.  I love how this stone looks in wg.


Thank you @missie   Can’t wait to see your new pieces!  


chiaoapple said:


> Just LOVE!


Thank you.  Your collection is to die for.  


rosebean said:


> Very crisp and pop in your eyes!


Thank you @rosebean


----------



## snnysmm

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally got some pics of the WG carnelian with the WG five motif.
> 
> View attachment 5384980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384983


This is a gorgeous stack and I also really love the hammer gold in white gold!!


----------



## mommafahionista

I love the wisdom from this forum. 
I was wondering if I could get some advice from those who have bought preloved.

I was planning on buying a discontinued piece of VCA jewelry from a jeweler based in Paris. She is bringing the piece with her and we were going to meet at the VCA store in NYC. She has the authentication card and had it recently polished in Paris at Place Vendome and has that paperwork. I gave her a deposit and was going to give her the remaining money via a wire transfer and some cash. DH thinks I'm being scammed and wants me to have the piece verified at the NYC store before giving her the rest of the money (which could take a minimum of a few weeks via prong check). She is giving some push back, saying that she had planned to use some of the cash I was going to give her to buy things while she is in the states before returning home 2 weeks later. Does this sound like it is on the up and up, or am I being blinded by my emotions on getting this piece? Should she be ok with waiting for the piece to authenticate here in NYC? She also mentioned that she has 2 other buyers that were willing to pay more for it and that if I didn't want it anymore she could refund the deposit and sell it to someone else? Please advise


----------



## snnysmm

cyoo1234 said:


> This is a gorgeous stack and I also really love the hammer gold in white gold!!



Also… this got me thinking since VCA released guilloché/Carnelian bracelet, a WG combo with guilloché and blue agate would look really gorgeous.  I would totally get that combination if they ever released it.


----------



## snnysmm

mommafahionista said:


> I love the wisdom from this forum.
> I was wondering if I could get some advice from those who have bought preloved.
> 
> I was planning buying a discontinued piece of VCA jewelry from a jeweler based in Paris. She is bringing the piece with her and we were going to meet at the VCA store in NYC. She has the authentication card and had it recently polished in Paris at Place Vendome and has that paperwork. I gave her a deposit and was going to give her the remaining money via a wire transfer and some cash. DH thinks I'm being scammed and wants me to have the piece verified at the NYC store before giving her the rest of the money (which could take a minimum of a few weeks via prong check). She is giving some push back, saying that she had planned to use some of the cash I was going to give her to buy things while she is in the states before returning home 2 weeks later. Does this sound like it is on the up and up, or am I being blinded by my emotions on getting this piece? Should she be ok with waiting for the piece to authenticate here in NYC? She also mentioned that she has 2 other buyers that were willing to pay more for it and that if I didn't want it anymore she could refund the deposit and sell it to someone else? Please advise



I would agree with your husband (though I am hesitant to say that you are being scammed) and wait until it is authenticated to your comfort level.  She sounds a bit pushy.  As a reseller, she should understand how important it is for the buyer to feel confident in the authenticity of the piece and should be willing to wait.  I don’t like that she is trying to pressure and I think that is the part that bothers me more.

I understand being blinded by my emotions when buying pieces that I think I love.  That’s why I love the members here.  They always give such great advice!

Best of luck!


----------



## Happyish

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share… the Perlee bracelet has been on my wishlist for years and I always bought something else because it was LE or it caught my eye.
> This is my new love
> 
> View attachment 5384343


It's beautiful and worth the wait. Wear it well and in good health and happiness.


----------



## EpiFanatic

cyoo1234 said:


> Also… this got me thinking since VCA released guilloché/Carnelian bracelet, a WG combo with guilloché and blue agate would look really gorgeous.  I would totally get that combination if they ever released it.


It would be pretty amazing if they ever did that.


----------



## Julie_de

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally got some pics of the WG carnelian with the WG five motif.
> 
> View attachment 5384980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384983



Looks amazing.  Was it a special order?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Julie_de said:


> Looks amazing.  Was it a special order?


Thank you. Yes it was.


----------



## marbella8

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally got some pics of the WG carnelian with the WG five motif.
> 
> View attachment 5384980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384983



Always love your photos, best-understated style. You were the inspiration for me starting a white-gold stack.


----------



## EpiFanatic

marbella8 said:


> Always love your photos, best-understated style. You were the inspiration for me starting a white-gold stack.


Thank you @marbella8 .  You are so sweet. I swear that my Barry’s sweatshirt is clean but it’s looking a little worse for wear these days. I was too lazy to change for pics.


----------



## marbella8

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you @marbella8 .  You are so sweet. I swear that my Barry’s sweatshirt is clean but it’s looking a little worse for wear these days. I was too lazy to change for pics.



Oh I meant understated style in the best and most-complementary way. I wore my WG stack, including VCA, yesterday with jeans, an AC/DC Sweatshirt, and Nikes while running errands.


----------



## EpiFanatic

marbella8 said:


> Oh I meant understated style in the best and most-complementary way. I wore my WG stack, including VCA, yesterday with jeans, an AC/DC Sweatshirt, and Nikes while running errands.


 I love it. Alfred Van Cleef would turn over in his in his grave if he knew his creations are being paired with Barry’s and AC/DC sweatshirts!


----------



## Happyish

cyoo1234 said:


> I would agree with your husband (though I am hesitant to say that you are being scammed) and wait until it is authenticated to your comfort level.  She sounds a bit pushy.  As a reseller, she should understand how important it is for the buyer to feel confident in the authenticity of the piece and should be willing to wait.  I don’t like that she is trying to pressure and I think that is the part that bothers me more.
> 
> I understand being blinded by my emotions when buying pieces that I think I love.  That’s why I love the members here.  They always give such great advice!
> 
> Best of luck!


I have bought a lot of preloved jewelry. The VCA store won't authenticate--it's against policy, and generally the SA's lack the expertise to accurately do so. Formal authentication is currently taking about 6 months.
Given that she's willing to meet you at VCA and has the polishing receipt from Vendome, I would feel _fairly_ confident in pursuing this. However, given your concern, buy it with a credit card--not a wire transfer or cash. It will preserve your right of return should you determine it's not correct.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Love this!  Do turquoise, rock crystal, and chrysoprase.  I think that will look so summery and pop!
> Love your colors!


Per your request, turquoise, rock crystal and chrysoprase. 

I think that I like turquoise better with MOP, pave and solid gold, those stones are more feminine, glamorous and classic to me, while the rock crystal and chrysoprase are more ethereal and make me think of the beauty of a bygone era.


----------



## nicole0612

Quick photo of YG turquoise with pave gold guilloche to illustrate my point. I think these are much better together.


----------



## Southern Gem

Prada Prince said:


> Today’s stack whilst out and about in town…
> View attachment 5283286


Love this stack!!❤️❤️  Ur rose gold VCA looks amazing on you. Would you say it is a versitle piece?!  I am considering this piece or the  gold cornelian mofit.


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> Per your request, turquoise, rock crystal and chrysoprase.
> 
> I think that I like turquoise better with MOP, pave and solid gold, those stones are more feminine, glamorous and classic to me, while the rock crystal and chrysoprase are more ethereal and make me think of the beauty of a bygone era.


I agree. Also, the rock crystal and chrysoprase are transparent stones and have the same value, whereas the turquoise is opaque. It's too bold a color to comfortably pair with the others. Save the turquoise to pair with the WMOP. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> Quick photo of YG turquoise with pave gold guilloche to illustrate my point. I think these are much better together.


I agree. This is a perfect pairing.


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally got some pics of the WG carnelian with the WG five motif.
> 
> View attachment 5384980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384983



Super crisp and edgy!! Love it on you!


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> I agree. Also, the rock crystal and chrysoprase are transparent stones and have the same value, whereas the turquoise is opaque. It's too bold a color to comfortably pair with the others. Save the turquoise to pair with the WMOP. It's gorgeous!



This is indeed a winning and stunning combo


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> I agree. Also, the rock crystal and chrysoprase are transparent stones and have the same value, whereas the turquoise is opaque. It's too bold a color to comfortably pair with the others. Save the turquoise to pair with the WMOP. It's gorgeous!


So beautiful! Yes, I completely agree. MOP is stunning with Turquoise.


----------



## mommafahionista

Happyish said:


> I have bought a lot of preloved jewelry. The VCA store won't authenticate--it's against policy, and generally the SA's lack the expertise to accurately do so. Formal authentication is currently taking about 6 months.
> Given that she's willing to meet you at VCA and has the polishing receipt from Vendome, I would feel _fairly_ confident in pursuing this. However, given your concern, buy it with a credit card--not a wire transfer or cash. It will preserve your right of return should you determine it's not correct.


I appreciate your thoughts on this.  I contacted the store VCA NYC store today about how long it would take to verify authenticity given what she has and they said "the best they can do is 3-6 months". What would you suggest? Is it unreasonable to ask someone to wait that long for the verification before they get paid the remaining amount? If it is placed on a credit card, do I even have any recourse after that period of time? I am wondering if VCA does this intentionally to dissuade people from buying second hand.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Per your request, turquoise, rock crystal and chrysoprase.
> 
> I think that I like turquoise better with MOP, pave and solid gold, those stones are more feminine, glamorous and classic to me, while the rock crystal and chrysoprase are more ethereal and make me think of the beauty of a bygone era.


I absolutely love love all three. The  chrysoprase with the rock crystal are perfect as they are both translucent. The Turquoise is perfect with the Rock as well


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Quick photo of YG turquoise with pave gold guilloche to illustrate my point. I think these are much better together.


You have all the combinations…..I can’t even pick a favorite from you. This is beautiful


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> I agree. Also, the rock crystal and chrysoprase are transparent stones and have the same value, whereas the turquoise is opaque. It's too bold a color to comfortably pair with the others. Save the turquoise to pair with the WMOP. It's gorgeous!


You ladies are always right. This combination is stunning.


----------



## nightbefore

@nicole0612 amazing collection, ITA with your reasoning. I am not fan of combining chrysoprase and turquoise either. Besides the pave, as @Happyish suggested turquoise looks best combined with MOP. I think chrysoprase  would look also look amazing with your guilloche/pave


----------



## nightbefore

missie1 said:


> You ladies are always right. This combination is stunning.


Maybe I am wrong but I remember reading somewhere that pink opal alhambra existed in the past, now wondering how pink opal, turquoise and MOP would look like  just for my imagination


----------



## Happyish

mommafahionista said:


> I appreciate your thoughts on this.  I contacted the store VCA NYC store today about how long it would take to verify authenticity given what she has and they said "the best they can do is 3-6 months". What would you suggest? Is it unreasonable to ask someone to wait that long for the verification before they get paid the remaining amount? If it is placed on a credit card, do I even have any recourse after that period of time? I am wondering if VCA does this intentionally to dissuade people from buying second hand.


Yes, they do want to dissuade people from buying second-hand. Sometimes the time for authenticity is far less than six months. 

Also, there's a hefty fee--$1800. Depending on the cost of the item, this may not be reasonable. Moreover, this isn't the only route--there are other firms that authenticate for a fee, but VCA is the most definitive and reliable.

I believe you have six months to dispute a transaction through your credit card company for fraud--but call first and double-check. If you want to return b/c the item is counterfeit you'll have to prove it--hence the need for something in writing verifying that determination.

I doubt your seller will agree to let defer payment while you verify authenticity. You're overseas (to her), and you'll have her merchandise but she will not have paid in full. I imagine you'll have to pay the remaining balance before she'll release the piece.

VCA won't polish something unless they first verify authenticity . . . however, this isn't always foolproof. But the fact your seller has original documentation (not a copy) from VCA and is willing to meet you at VCA so someone can examine the piece is a strong indicator of her confidence in the authenticity of the item.


----------



## missie1

mommafahionista said:


> I appreciate your thoughts on this.  I contacted the store VCA NYC store today about how long it would take to verify authenticity given what she has and they said "the best they can do is 3-6 months". What would you suggest? Is it unreasonable to ask someone to wait that long for the verification before they get paid the remaining amount? If it is placed on a credit card, do I even have any recourse after that period of time? I am wondering if VCA does this intentionally to dissuade people from buying second hand.


Hi I think that it’s unreasonable to ask someone to wait 3-6 months for VCA to verify before you pay them for the item. .  You indicated that she had all the necessary paperwork which indicates it was recently serviced. I purchased preloved piece recently that I needed to have shortened.  My SA advised it needed to go to Paris for 6 months for authentication before I could get adjusted. That’s just VCA policy. Neimans gave me no hassle and advised it will be about 3 weeks to handle.    No reseller is going to wait that timeframe so you need to decide your comfort level. If it’s a rested piece that you desperately want then I say take the plunge.  You could always ask for it to be serviced at NYC and if they refuse that’s your first indication of something’s wrong


----------



## missie1

nightbefore said:


> Maybe I am wrong but I remember reading somewhere that pink opal alhambra existed in the past, now wondering how pink opal, turquoise and MOP would look like  just for my imagination


That would be amazing omg.  We have to wait for @nicole0612 to check the vault and show us as she has every stone ever made


----------



## Mrs.Z

Flowerlace earrings


----------



## Happyish

nightbefore said:


> Maybe I am wrong but I remember reading somewhere that pink opal alhambra existed in the past, now wondering how pink opal, turquoise and MOP would look like  just for my imagination


Yes, they made the Alhambra in pink opal. It's very pale. I've seen earrings, a bracelet and the ten-motif necklace, all set in white gold. I've never seen a 20-motif nor have I seen it set in YG. If you're interested in buying, your best bet is to check ebay and buy from a seller in Japan. For some reason, I see a lot of opal popping up there, and they have _very_ strong anti-counterfeiting laws.
Here's a link to a sold listing on 1stDibs:




__





						Van Cleef and Arpels Alhambra Pink Opal 18 Karat White Gold 10 Motif Necklace For Sale at 1stDibs
					

For Sale on 1stDibs - This splendid Van Cleef & Arpels necklace from the iconic Alhambra collection is crafted in 18k white gold and features 10 lucky clover motifs beautifully




					www.1stdibs.com


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> Yes, they made the Alhambra in pink opal. It's very pale. I've seen earrings, a bracelet and the ten-motif necklace, all set in white gold. I've never seen a 20-motif nor have I seen it set in YG. If you're interested in buying, your best bet is to check ebay and buy from a seller in Japan. For some reason, I see a lot of opal popping up there, and they have _very_ strong anti-counterfeiting laws.
> Here's a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef and Arpels Alhambra Pink Opal 18 Karat White Gold 10 Motif Necklace For Sale at 1stDibs
> 
> 
> For Sale on 1stDibs - This splendid Van Cleef & Arpels necklace from the iconic Alhambra collection is crafted in 18k white gold and features 10 lucky clover motifs beautifully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.1stdibs.com


Of course you would know all the amazing stones and where to look. Of course I went on eBay and saw some great pieces.  That pink coral is amazing.


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> Yes, they made the Alhambra in pink opal. It's very pale. I've seen earrings, a bracelet and the ten-motif necklace, all set in white gold. I've never seen a 20-motif nor have I seen it set in YG. If you're interested in buying, your best bet is to check ebay and buy from a seller in Japan. For some reason, I see a lot of opal popping up there, and they have _very_ strong anti-counterfeiting laws.
> Here's a link to a sold listing on 1stDibs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef and Arpels Alhambra Pink Opal 18 Karat White Gold 10 Motif Necklace For Sale at 1stDibs
> 
> 
> For Sale on 1stDibs - This splendid Van Cleef & Arpels necklace from the iconic Alhambra collection is crafted in 18k white gold and features 10 lucky clover motifs beautifully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.1stdibs.com



Beautiful!! Interesting that they paired pink opal with WG for this stone but it looks crisp and lovely. I’m still holding out for VCA to release pink MOP in their regular Alhambra lineup. I’m not really a watch person otherwise the Sweet watch would have been perfect.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Per your request, turquoise, rock crystal and chrysoprase.
> 
> I think that I like turquoise better with MOP, pave and solid gold, those stones are more feminine, glamorous and classic to me, while the rock crystal and chrysoprase are more ethereal and make me think of the beauty of a bygone era.


I agree... turquoise and MOP look much better.  I hope you can fall in love with MOP!  I love MOP, the white glow.  Time to hijack your 10 motif back from sis!  I think turquoise and MOP are stunning together.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally got some pics of the WG carnelian with the WG five motif.
> 
> View attachment 5384980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384983


I love the way you wear it! Like a boss


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> I love the way you wear it! Like a boss


Thank you, @eternallove4bag.  What an awesome compliment, especially from you who are always so beautifully elegant and put together, and have the most droolworthy pieces.  I aspire to your exquisite look.


----------



## aac2013

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally got some pics of the WG carnelian with the WG five motif.
> 
> View attachment 5384980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384983



Such a fabulous combo!


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> You have all the combinations…..I can’t even pick a favorite from you. This is beautiful


Thank you! We have similar taste


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> That would be amazing omg.  We have to wait for @nicole0612 to check the vault and show us as she has every stone ever made


You made me laugh!! I actually don’t have this one (as all I have seen were badly faded), but perhaps @Happyish has it!


----------



## nicole0612

Mrs.Z said:


> Flowerlace earrings


Stunning.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I agree... turquoise and MOP look much better.  I hope you can fall in love with MOP!  I love MOP, the white glow.  Time to hijack your 10 motif back from sis!  I think turquoise and MOP are stunning together.


Soon to be reunited with it


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> You made me laugh!! I actually don’t have this one (as all I have seen were badly faded), but perhaps @Happyish has it!





nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! We have similar taste


Your welcome…,,yes we do.  
@Happyish didnt dazzle us with it so we cant see it stacked.


----------



## rosebean

nicole0612 said:


> Quick photo of YG turquoise with pave gold guilloche to illustrate my point. I think these are much better together.





nicole0612 said:


> Per your request, turquoise, rock crystal and chrysoprase.
> 
> I think that I like turquoise better with MOP, pave and solid gold, those stones are more feminine, glamorous and classic to me, while the rock crystal and chrysoprase are more ethereal and make me think of the beauty of a bygone era.


 


nicole0612 said:


> Quick photo of YG turquoise with pave gold guilloche to illustrate my point. I think these are much better together.


breathtaking color combination. so beautiful!


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> You made me laugh!! I actually don’t have this one (as all I have seen were badly faded), but perhaps @Happyish has it!


No--I don't have pink opal! Frankly I find it a little bland. It's pretty but with my skin tone it's bleh!


----------



## Ylesiya

Night out in carnelian


----------



## nicole0612

rosebean said:


> breathtaking color combination. so beautiful!


Thank you, it’s hard to go wrong with VCA stones


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> No--I don't have pink opal! Frankly I find it a little bland. It's pretty but with my skin tone it's bleh!


It also does not seem to last the test of time well, so probably for the best!


----------



## nicole0612

Ylesiya said:


> Night out in carnelian
> View attachment 5385804


Gorgeous with your white blouse.


----------



## Prada Prince

Southern Gem said:


> Love this stack!!❤❤  Ur rose gold VCA looks amazing on you. Would you say it is a versitle piece?!  I am considering this piece or the  gold cornelian mofit.


Thank you!
Yeah I think it’s such a versatile piece, I never take it off!


----------



## Suzie

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally got some pics of the WG carnelian with the WG five motif.
> 
> View attachment 5384980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384983


Fab, were your WG special orders? Did you have to pay 30% premium?


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you, @eternallove4bag.  What an awesome compliment, especially from you who are always so beautifully elegant and put together, and have the most droolworthy pieces.  I aspire to your exquisite look.


Aww thank you @EpiFanatic


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> Night out in carnelian
> View attachment 5385804


Gorgeous shade of carnelian and it really pops against the white t-shirt!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Suzie said:


> Fab, were your WG special orders? Did you have to pay 30% premium?


Actually this was 37.5% premium based on the current price of the YG and carnelian 5 motif. I don’t remember what the carnelian was when I placed the order last May I think?  If there has been no price increase that percentage would still be correct.  I will say I’ve never paid 30% premium on my SOs. Maybe I’ve been unlucky. They’ve always been more. But oh well. I would not wear the piece if it wasn’t exactly what I wanted.


----------



## cafecreme15

Guilloche peeking out on my way to dinner last night. Snapped quickly while I was walking. The glow on this piece is unbelievable! I’m also pleasantly surprised by the heft of it. Feels really substantial.


----------



## BigAkoya

cafecreme15 said:


> Guilloche peeking out on my way to dinner last night. Snapped quickly while I was walking. The glow on this piece is unbelievable! I’m also pleasantly surprised by the heft of it. Feels really substantial.
> 
> View attachment 5386196


Looks gorgeous on you! The way you wear your hair in the photo, I can definitely see matching earrings.  So chic!     
Congratulations again on your new piece!


----------



## kelsenia

Wore this beautiful combo today!


----------



## A bottle of Red

cafecreme15 said:


> Guilloche peeking out on my way to dinner last night. Snapped quickly while I was walking. The glow on this piece is unbelievable! I’m also pleasantly surprised by the heft of it. Feels really substantial.
> 
> View attachment 5386196


Gorgeous!  I love your coat as well


----------



## sassification

My new addition today, small perlee ring white gold


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share… the Perlee bracelet has been on my wishlist for years and I always bought something else because it was LE or it caught my eye.
> This is my new love
> 
> View attachment 5384343



Gorgeous - congratulations!!!



880 said:


> I’m not caught up, but twenty pages back, I started to laugh hysterically as we’re only in April and have many more months to go barefoot, unclothed, without lunch with colleagues, and  without diamonds. . . But, presumably with VCA SOs



Lol, your comment made me laugh….how we sound!!



nicole0612 said:


> Per your request, turquoise, rock crystal and chrysoprase.
> 
> I think that I like turquoise better with MOP, pave and solid gold, those stones are more feminine, glamorous and classic to me, while the rock crystal and chrysoprase are more ethereal and make me think of the beauty of a bygone era.





nicole0612 said:


> Quick photo of YG turquoise with pave gold guilloche to illustrate my point. I think these are much better together.



Sooooo sooooo gorgeous - I love them all!


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> Gorgeous - congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, your comment made me laugh….how we sound!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo sooooo gorgeous - I love them all!


Thank you, and congratulations on part 1 of your SO! I can’t wait to see the other two, I’m guessing one is 2 motif RG onyx (pave?) earrings. I have been playing with ideas for an rose gold onyx SO, and I was thinking a 10 motif alternating pave would be amazing also!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

mommafahionista said:


> I love the wisdom from this forum.
> I was wondering if I could get some advice from those who have bought preloved.
> 
> I was planning on buying a discontinued piece of VCA jewelry from a jeweler based in Paris. She is bringing the piece with her and we were going to meet at the VCA store in NYC. She has the authentication card and had it recently polished in Paris at Place Vendome and has that paperwork. I gave her a deposit and was going to give her the remaining money via a wire transfer and some cash. DH thinks I'm being scammed and wants me to have the piece verified at the NYC store before giving her the rest of the money (which could take a minimum of a few weeks via prong check). She is giving some push back, saying that she had planned to use some of the cash I was going to give her to buy things while she is in the states before returning home 2 weeks later. Does this sound like it is on the up and up, or am I being blinded by my emotions on getting this piece? Should she be ok with waiting for the piece to authenticate here in NYC? She also mentioned that she has 2 other buyers that were willing to pay more for it and that if I didn't want it anymore she could refund the deposit and sell it to someone else? Please advise


I think you are getting scammed possibly. Those lines are con artist lines, rushing to get you to make a decision. I would authenticate it before buying. If she doesn't like it too bad.


----------



## pearlgrass

kelsenia said:


> Wore this beautiful combo today!



Love this pairing! PERFECT


----------



## kelsenia

pearlgrass said:


> Love this pairing! PERFECT


Thank you  I love them so much! Makes me want to SO a 10 motif GMOP/pave pg necklace to match….ugh


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to dinner…


----------



## littleunicorn

EpiFanatic said:


> Actually this was 37.5% premium based on the current price of the YG and carnelian 5 motif. I don’t remember what the carnelian was when I placed the order last May I think?  If there has been no price increase that percentage would still be correct.  I will say I’ve never paid 30% premium on my SOs. Maybe I’ve been unlucky. They’ve always been more. But oh well. I would not wear the piece if it wasn’t exactly what I wanted.



Thanks for sharing this. 
It make sense to get exactly what you wanted, from experience, if it's not, it end up not being wore.


----------



## chiaoapple

Impromptu snap of vintage cosmos pendant, clover and perlee diamond 3 row


----------



## mommafahionista

Opaldreamz888 said:


> I think you are getting scammed possibly. Those lines are con artist lines, rushing to get you to make a decision. I would authenticate it before buying. If she doesn't like it too bad.


I appreciate your response. I thought the same thing when I was less emotional about it. I did end up meeting with the jeweler at VCA and we agreed to leave the piece to be authenticated by their Heritage department. Once that is completed and verified authentic, I willl take possession. If it ends up being non-authentic in any way, I have some recourse. VCA was wonderful in handling all of this. I think when you’re spending a premium $$ for a discontinued piece, I worry that there are unscrupulous people who will try and pressure you into buying something that could potentially be altered or even fake. If the seller has an authentic piece, they should have nothing to worry about. Better to wait the 3-6 months for verification. That way you know you have a true gem  Thank you ladies for your advice

This also got me wondering how easy it may be for non-authentic pieces to be sold to unsuspecting buyers. Youtube has videos of people with fake pieces and even fake authentication cards. Without having it authenticated by the Maison itself, you are taking a leap of faith and will never know for sure.


----------



## DeryaHm

kelsenia said:


> Thank you  I love them so much! Makes me want to SO a 10 motif GMOP/pave pg necklace to match….ugh



I’m dying dying dying to SO a few RG GMOP pieces. Even more so after seeing the stunning 20. I should get my orders in the queue, but I can’t shake the feeling that by the time they’re ready VCA may have introduced a few more pieces into the regular lineup


----------



## Happyish

mommafahionista said:


> I appreciate your response. I thought the same thing when I was less emotional about it. I did end up meeting with the jeweler at VCA and we agreed to leave the piece to be authenticated by their Heritage department. Once that is completed and verified authentic, I willl take possession. If it ends up being non-authentic in any way, I have some recourse. VCA was wonderful in handling all of this. I think when you’re spending a premium $$ for a discontinued piece, I worry that there are unscrupulous people who will try and pressure you into buying something that could potentially be altered or even fake. If the seller has an authentic piece, they should have nothing to worry about. Better to wait the 3-6 months for verification. That way you know you have a true gem  Thank you ladies for your advice
> 
> This also got me wondering how easy it may be for non-authentic pieces to be sold to unsuspecting buyers. Youtube has videos of people with fake pieces and even fake authentication cards. Without having it authenticated by the Maison itself, you are taking a leap of faith and will never know for sure.



I'm so glad this worked out for you. Sounds like this is a very honorable seller.
P.S. This is why it's so important to keep all of your documentation, especially the sales receipt. It eliminates any question of authenticity should you ever want to sell a piece.


----------



## Lien

chiaoapple said:


> Impromptu snap of vintage cosmos pendant, clover and perlee diamond 3 row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387676



I am loving all your pieces but am especially enamoured by the Cosmos pendant.


----------



## kelsenia

Safa said:


> I’m dying dying dying to SO a few RG GMOP pieces. Even more so after seeing the stunning 20. I should get my orders in the queue, but I can’t shake the feeling that by the time they’re ready VCA may have introduced a few more pieces into the regular lineup


I’m not sure they will ever have rg gmop non pavé in lineup since you have so many people who will pay the SO premium, but I could very well be wrong (hopefully).
I actually don’t get why they haven’t offered the 10 motif pave alternating gmop necklace as they have all other pieces in collection (earrings, bracelet, 20).


----------



## mommafahionista

Happyish said:


> I'm so glad this worked out for you. Sounds like this is a very honorable seller.
> P.S. This is why it's so important to keep all of your documentation, especially the sales receipt. It eliminates any question of authenticity should you ever want to sell a piece.


Thank you. I think so too  Agreed-keep the sales receipt. The jeweler wasn’t the original buyer, but bought it from the original owner. Only had the authenticity card and recent cleaning receipt from Place Vendome but also mentioned  that people don’t like to give the original sales receipt since it has their personal information on it (home address). I can kinda understand that.


----------



## EpiFanatic

mommafahionista said:


> I appreciate your response. I thought the same thing when I was less emotional about it. I did end up meeting with the jeweler at VCA and we agreed to leave the piece to be authenticated by their Heritage department. Once that is completed and verified authentic, I willl take possession. If it ends up being non-authentic in any way, I have some recourse. VCA was wonderful in handling all of this. I think when you’re spending a premium $$ for a discontinued piece, I worry that there are unscrupulous people who will try and pressure you into buying something that could potentially be altered or even fake. If the seller has an authentic piece, they should have nothing to worry about. Better to wait the 3-6 months for verification. That way you know you have a true gem  Thank you ladies for your advice
> 
> This also got me wondering how easy it may be for non-authentic pieces to be sold to unsuspecting buyers. Youtube has videos of people with fake pieces and even fake authentication cards. Without having it authenticated by the Maison itself, you are taking a leap of faith and will never know for sure.


Do you mind me asking about the process?  How much will VCA charge you and how long is the wait?  They said 3-6 months, even during this pandemic?  I assume it is being sent to Paris for the proceeds?


----------



## mommafahionista

EpiFanatic said:


> Do you mind me asking about the process?  How much will VCA charge you and how long is the wait?  They said 3-6 months, even during this pandemic?  I assume it is being sent to Paris for the proceeds?


Not at all. VCA has 2 heritage departments, I learned. One in Paris and one in NYC. Jewelry from North and South America tend to go to the NYC Heritage Department. European ones go to the original location in Paris. They charge $1800/€1500 to authenticate. They will give you a certificate which will also include a picture of the piece (kinda like when you have your diamond certified). Your piece gets put in line as it is received by the department. That is the reason for the long delay. Apparently, they have a long queue.


----------



## EpiFanatic

mommafahionista said:


> Not at all. VCA has 2 heritage departments, I learned. One in Paris and one in NYC. Jewelry from North and South America tend to go to the NYC Heritage Department. European ones go to the original location in Paris. They charge $1800/€1500 to authenticate. They will give you a certificate which will also include a picture of the piece (kinda like when you have your diamond certified). Your piece gets put in line as it is received by the department. That is the reason for the long delay. Apparently, they have a long queue.


Thank you. That is great that they have a heritage dept in NYC. I was told that all pieces had to be sent to Paris to be authenticated by their heritage dept. the $1800 is also what they told me. Best of luck. I have a good feeling about your piece!


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> I’m not sure they will ever have rg gmop non pavé in lineup since you have so many people who will pay the SO premium, but I could very well be wrong (hopefully).
> I actually don’t get why they haven’t offered the 10 motif pave alternating gmop necklace as they have all other pieces in collection (earrings, bracelet, 20).


They need to offer the 10 motif alternating pave in every stone that they have 5s and 20s in that combo! This is the top item on my wishlist; I don’t understand why the 10 alternating pave is only offered in malachite. I feel like this format would be so popular with customers.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, and congratulations on part 1 of your SO! I can’t wait to see the other two, I’m guessing one is 2 motif RG onyx (pave?) earrings. I have been playing with ideas for an rose gold onyx SO, and I was thinking a 10 motif alternating pave would be amazing also!


Thank you! The other two pieces are actually the three motif earrings, alternating pave, and the five motif bracelet, alternating pave. I like the two motif but for whatever reason decided to do three. (Now I am having the awful/awesome idea to SO a PG/WMOP set and with that I would do two motif earrings.)


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> They need to offer the 10 motif alternating pave in every stone that they have 5s and 20s in that combo! This is the top item on my wishlist; I don’t understand why the 10 alternating pave is only offered in malachite. I feel like this format would be so popular with customers.


Yes, remember I had to order the guilloche/pave in 10 motif!


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes, remember I had to order the guilloche/pave in 10 motif!


Oh yes, I remember this every day!!


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you! The other two pieces are actually the three motif earrings, alternating pave, and the five motif bracelet, alternating pave. I like the two motif but for whatever reason decided to do three. (Now I am having the awful/awesome idea to SO a PG/WMOP set and with that I would do two motif earrings.)


I was close, but I should have checked myself and asked, “Two motif alternating pave? No way, must be three!” That will be so pretty. I love your SO choices, as you probably know, RG pave/onyx is in my top SO choices along with RG pave/WMOP and WG pave/GMOP since I talk about them nonstop.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> I was close, but I should have checked myself and asked, “Two motif alternating pave? No way, must be three!” That will be so pretty. I love your SO choices, as you probably know, RG pave/onyx is in my top SO choices along with RG pave/WMOP and WG pave/GMOP since I talk about them nonstop.



I believe that the kids nowadays would call me “extra”    

Yes yes yes I do remember that! And I am with you on that 1000%!!!


----------



## marbella8

nicole0612 said:


> They need to offer the 10 motif alternating pave in every stone that they have 5s and 20s in that combo! This is the top item on my wishlist; I don’t understand why the 10 alternating pave is only offered in malachite. I feel like this format would be so popular with customers.



As usual- ITA with you. I’m not a fan of 5 or 10 or 20 motifs for that matter in just a stone. Alternating pave really brightens it up. I don’t know why they don’t it more often.


----------



## nicole0612

marbella8 said:


> As usual- ITA with you. I’m not a fan of 5 or 10 or 20 motifs for that matter in just a stone. Alternating pave really brightens it up. I don’t know why they don’t it more often.


Yes, I hope that they will! They would be so popular. The 5s only work for those who wear bracelets (though I have worn mine linked with another 5 or 10 just so they are actually worn), plus the pave/stone ratio is uneven in the 5 motif. The 20s in alternating pave are gorgeous, but the 10 really suits the pave in my opinion and would be easier to wear for me.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you! The other two pieces are actually the three motif earrings, alternating pave, and the five motif bracelet, alternating pave. I like the two motif but for whatever reason decided to do three. (Now I am having the awful/awesome idea to SO a PG/WMOP set and with that I would do two motif earrings.)


Pg/mop would look beautiful on you!


----------



## DeryaHm

kelsenia said:


> I’m not sure they will ever have rg gmop non pavé in lineup since you have so many people who will pay the SO premium, but I could very well be wrong (hopefully).
> I actually don’t get why they haven’t offered the 10 motif pave alternating gmop necklace as they have all other pieces in collection (earrings, bracelet, 20).



Wait! There *is* a 20 GMOP pave!? Oh no this is terrible news for my wallet


----------



## cafecreme15

The guilloche can make even a wife beater tank top look fancy! (Don’t worry am putting a cardigan on before I leave the house!) I was too lazy to change my earrings so pairing with white gold diamond hearts. I generally don’t like mixing metals but I don’t hate this.


----------



## kimber418

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share… the Perlee bracelet has been on my wishlist for years and I always bought something else because it was LE or it caught my eye.
> This is my new love
> 
> View attachment 5384343


Beautiful combination!  LOVE it.   I have this perked clover in YG but now I also want it in WG~  LOVE!


----------



## Rockysmom

Happy spring


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> The guilloche can make even a wife beater tank top look fancy! (Don’t worry am putting a cardigan on before I leave the house!) I was too lazy to change my earrings so pairing with white gold diamond hearts. I generally don’t like mixing metals but I don’t hate this.


Perfect collar for it!!!


----------



## Lien

chiaoapple said:


> Impromptu snap of vintage cosmos pendant, clover and perlee diamond 3 row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387676


Coming back to have another look.  In love with all 3 pieces, but that Cosmos really steals my heart! 

It's not available to buy as a standard stock item in the boutiques, is it?


----------



## chiaoapple

Lien said:


> Coming back to have another look.  In love with all 3 pieces, but that Cosmos really steals my heart!
> 
> It's not available to buy as a standard stock item in the boutiques, is it?


Thank you!
i think there is a similar current model, larger and in WG. https://www.vancleefarpels.com/hk/e...64900---cosmos-medium-model-clip-pendant.html

 The one I have is probably at least 15 years old or more?


----------



## Lien

chiaoapple said:


> Thank you!
> i think there is a similar current model, larger and in WG. https://www.vancleefarpels.com/hk/e...64900---cosmos-medium-model-clip-pendant.html
> 
> The one I have is probably at least 15 years old or more?



I prefer yours, much prefer yours.


----------



## Lien

nicole0612 said:


> They need to offer the 10 motif alternating pave in every stone that they have 5s and 20s in that combo! This is the top item on my wishlist; I don’t understand why the 10 alternating pave is only offered in malachite. I feel like this format would be so popular with customers.



Agreed!  I am sure I'd have already bought a 10-motif alternating pave grey MOP in RG had it been offered as a regular stock item.


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you! The other two pieces are actually the three motif earrings, alternating pave, and the five motif bracelet, alternating pave. I like the two motif but for whatever reason decided to do three. (Now I am having the awful/awesome idea to SO a PG/WMOP set and with that I would do two motif earrings.)


The pg mop 10 motif is on my list to oder at end of year.  I have the bracelet and was able to try on 2 tens that were the SA personal pieces.  It’s a great combo that also mixes well with YG pieces.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> They need to offer the 10 motif alternating pave in every stone that they have 5s and 20s in that combo! This is the top item on my wishlist; I don’t understand why the 10 alternating pave is only offered in malachite. I feel like this format would be so popular with customers.


Im slowly coming around to idea of necklaces and I like 10 and 5 combinations.  I would definitely consider GMOP Pave in 10 but not with that SO 30%


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Im slowly coming around to idea of necklaces and I like 10 and 5 combinations.  I would definitely consider GMOP Pave in 10 but not with that SO 30%


Exactly. I think GMOP pave will be offered in a 10 before the other combos since this line is so popular. I would jump Guilloche pave or WG onyx pave just because I have the bracelets already, but realistically I think I would buy any alternating 10 pave stone that is not malachite. Of course I love malachite, but I feel like I can damage it just by breathing on it, so I wouldn’t get my CPW out of it.


----------



## nicole0612

Lien said:


> Agreed!  I am sure I'd have already bought a 10-motif alternating pave grey MOP in RG had it been offered as a regular stock item.


I would as well. I think it would be extremely popular and sell very well.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rockysmom said:


> Happy spring


Helping/not helping


----------



## Notorious Pink

missie1 said:


> The pg mop 10 motif is on my list to oder at end of year.  I have the bracelet and was able to try on 2 tens that were the SA personal pieces.  It’s a great combo that also mixes well with YG pieces.


Awesome!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Exactly. I think GMOP pave will be offered in a 10 before the other combos since this line is so popular. I would jump Guilloche pave or WG onyx pave just because I have the bracelets already, but realistically I think I would buy any alternating 10 pave stone that is not malachite. Of course I love malachite, but I feel like I can damage it just by breathing on it, so I wouldn’t get my CPW out of it.


I thought you had the Malachite pave bracelet already.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> I thought you had the Malachite pave bracelet already.


I don’t! I only have a 5 motif regular malachite bracelet which I damaged (hence my fear) and the magic malachite bracelet that I love but am scared to wear. That is why chrysoprase is so perfect, it is my beloved green but it is not delicate at all!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> I don’t! I only have a 5 motif regular malachite bracelet which I damaged (hence my fear) and the magic malachite bracelet that I love but am scared to wear. That is why chrysoprase is so perfect, it is my beloved green but it is not delicate at all!


The Chrysoprase is perfect. I like that stone better than the Malachite.  I think I’m starting to really love the translucent stones.    I don’t blame you for not getting the pave.  Do you think if you wear magic as necklace it will have less potential to get damaged?


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> The Chrysoprase is perfect. I like that stone better than the Malachite.  I think I’m starting to really love the translucent stones.    I don’t blame you for not getting the pave.  Do you think if you wear magic as necklace it will have less potential to get damaged?


You are right with me on my thought process as usual! Yes, I totally love the translucent stones, they have such a magical quality, and I love how the chrysoprase changes from a malachite green to a bright green depending on the lighting. I would definitely only wear them Malachite magic linked to a necklace, that dangling motif is just asking for a trouble on the wrist. I think because I know it is not replaceable since I purchased the very last one, I’m just nervous about even touching it to put it on. I feel like I should have the chain extended a little bit so that I don’t have to grab one of the Motifs to fasten it. I’m usually not crazy about babying my staff at all, but malachite is just extra delicate for me, maybe it is my body chemistry.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> You are right with me on my thought process as usual! Yes, I totally love the translucent stones, they have such a magical quality, and I love how the chrysoprase changes from a malachite green to a bright green depending on the lighting. I would definitely only wear them Malachite magic linked to a necklace, that dangling motif is just asking for a trouble on the wrist. I think because I know it is not replaceable since I purchased the very last one, I’m just nervous about even touching it to put it on. I feel like I should have the chain extended a little bit so that I don’t have to grab one of the Motifs to fasten it. I’m usually not crazy about babying my staff at all, but malachite is just extra delicate for me, maybe it is my body chemistry.


Yes we are on same wavelength ……Im finding that I love the transition of color from light to dark and stones that are chameleon like.   I would definitely get it extended as long as possible. You have to get some wear out of it.   I’m thinking maybe not to wear against bare skin and put on with gloves.  It’s such a high maintenance stone yikes.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Yes we are on same wavelength ……Im finding that I love the transition of color from light to dark and stones that are chameleon like.   I would definitely get it extended as long as possible. You have to get some wear out of it.   I’m thinking maybe not to wear against bare skin and put on with gloves.  It’s such a high maintenance stone yikes.


I don’t think other people have so much trouble with malachite, but since I do, I think I will have it extended for ease of use!


----------



## Ylesiya

I was trying some pieces at the store the other day.
This small sweet pave bracelet actually looked much better than I expected IRL, I think because of the diamonds:



The watch is just fascinating and SOOOOOO beautiful!



I got almost convinced to snatch this BA bracelet before the imminent price increase although I don't know what to wear it with as I don't have anything else in BA or blue...


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

I love the small sweet pave on you so much.   





Ylesiya said:


> I was trying some pieces at the store the other day.
> This small sweet pave bracelet actually looked much better than I expected IRL, I think because of the diamonds:
> View attachment 5389879
> 
> 
> The watch is just fascinating and SOOOOOO beautiful!
> View attachment 5389880
> 
> 
> I got almost convinced to snatch this BA bracelet before the imminent price increase although I don't know what to wear it with as I don't have anything else in BA or blue...
> View attachment 5389878


----------



## cali_to_ny

Wearing new zodiac pendant (Virgo, for both kids and hubby ) with 70cm trace chain


----------



## Happyish

It was a blue day . . .
Turquoise, Lapis and Blue Agate


----------



## glamourbag

Happyish said:


> It was a blue day . . .
> Turquoise, Lapis and Blue Agate


This is beautiful! Pure perfection.


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> It was a blue day . . .
> Turquoise, Lapis and Blue Agate



Fabulous on you!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> It was a blue day . . .
> Turquoise, Lapis and Blue Agate


Love your blue!  Gorgeous.  I really wish VCA would make some WG blue.  Maybe soon.


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> It was a blue day . . .
> Turquoise, Lapis and Blue Agate


LOVE these blues together!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Love your blue!  Gorgeous.  I really wish VCA would make some WG blue.  Maybe soon.


I don't understand why they don't. There would be a cool beauty with the white gold against the blue. Turquoise alhambra was available in both yellow and white gold. Indeed, if I recall, when I first started buying VCA most of the stones could be purchased in either metal color, except Chalcedony which has only been offered in white gold.
I agree--white gold is very underrepresented. The Alhambra line is supposed to be casual. Maybe they think white gold is too dressy?


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> It was a blue day . . .
> Turquoise, Lapis and Blue Agate


Absolutely beautiful blue combinations. You have the most amazing taste.  Is the lapis your favorite of the three?


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> I don't understand why they don't. There would be a cool beauty with the white gold against the blue. Turquoise alhambra was available in both yellow and white gold. Indeed, if I recall, most of the stones could be purchased in either color, except Chalcedony which has only been offered in white gold.
> I agree--white gold is very underrepresented. The Alhambra line is supposed to be casual. Maybe they think white gold is too dressy?


The WG options are so limiting & the SO premium for Alhambra WG not on the Pre approved list is too expensive for all stone combos.  I also find wg to be casual and yg dressy.


----------



## Happyish

missie1 said:


> Absolutely beautiful blue combinations. You have the most amazing taste.  Is the lapis your favorite of the three?


Thank you!
That's a good question. I can't really say I have a favorite. I love one for one reason, another for perhaps a different reason--a memory, an occasion, the surprise and joy it gave me when I bought it, the occasions I've worn it, the accomplishment represented by the purchase.
Each piece gives me pleasure. I mix and match depending on what I'm wearing. This was the first time I've combined the turquoise with the agate and I really enjoyed it. Other days it might be a black and white story, which is just as much fun.
Moreover, I dress backwards. I decide what jewelry I want to wear then pick the clothes that will work best with it. So to answer your question my favorite probably comes down to what's my favorite that day.
It's like children. We love them all equally, but maybe differently.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I don't understand why they don't. There would be a cool beauty with the white gold against the blue. Turquoise alhambra was available in both yellow and white gold. Indeed, if I recall, most of the stones could be purchased in either color, except Chalcedony which has only been offered in white gold.
> I agree--white gold is very underrepresented. The Alhambra line is supposed to be casual. Maybe they think white gold is too dressy?


Yes, I think that is exactly it.  High jewelry,  evening wear jewelry has traditionally been made with platinum/white gold.  Even today, most high jewelry is done with platinum.  Alhambra's origin was meant to be casual day wear, hence the metal was yellow gold.  I think Alhambra only started offering stones with WG beginning in the 90s when YG was out and the trend was toward platinum and white metal.  They were forced to do so as I recall back then, the heavy YG of Alhambra was not popular.

I hope there is more WG soon.  I would love something blue, but I tried to order blue agate last year, and all but the 20 were approved, which for me, the 20 is the core of a VA set.  So strange they would not approve the 20.  I'll try later this year after all the inventory/price increase drama.

Your two blues are gorgeous, and I love them together.

I remember seeing this 2006 WG turquoise ad below, but back then, I was not interested in VA.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I think that is exactly it.  High jewelry,  evening wear jewelry has traditionally been made with platinum/white gold.  Even today, most high jewelry is done with platinum.  Alhambra's origin was meant to be casual day wear, hence the metal was yellow gold.  I think Alhambra only started offering stones with WG beginning in the 90s when YG was out and the trend was toward platinum and white metal.  They were forced to do so as I recall back then, the heavy YG of Alhambra was not popular.
> 
> I hope there is more WG soon.  I would love something blue, but I tried to order blue agate last year, and all but the 20 were approved, which for me, the 20 is the core of a VA set.  So strange they would not approve the 20.  I'll try later this year after all the inventory/price increase drama.
> 
> Your two blues are gorgeous, and I love them together.
> 
> I remember seeing this 2006 WG turquoise ad below, but back then, I was not interested in VA.
> 
> View attachment 5390837


Wow! There's a chalcedony necklace in there too and a WG/MOP/pave as well. What a wonderful combination.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Wow! There's a chalcedony necklace in there too and a WG/MOP/pave as well. What a wonderful combination.


The caption says chrysoprase, but I agree with you, it’s Chalcedony as you can see the striations.  I think this trio is gorgeous.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> It was a blue day . . .
> Turquoise, Lapis and Blue Agate


OMG STUNNING!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

Happyish said:


> It was a blue day . . .
> Turquoise, Lapis and Blue Agate


This look is so glamorous!


----------



## chiaoapple

Really wanted to start wearing my SO WG guilloche but also wanted to dress super casually, so just said F-it and put on a gym top and leggings.
The second photo was taken under sunlight. Depending on the device i think the photos can take on a bit of a yellow tint, but in reality the WG is definitely white!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Love your blue!  Gorgeous.  I really wish VCA would make some WG blue.  Maybe soon.


I didn't say this last night, but I came extremely close to buying a yg blue agate bracelet last night. It was beautiful and I feel a little sadness about letting it go. But in the back of my mind, I knew that I'd enjoy that piece so much more in wg for summer. I could mix it with the wg mop, too. A couple of times I have had the opportunity to buy an outstanding VCA piece (limited or SO), and it has been a mistake every time as the pieces would have required starting a whole new set that I wouldn't necessarily wear much. So as much as a hated to turn down the beautiful bracelet, I also felt a sense of relief, because I simply cannot buy every beautiful thing I see!!! I hope you are proud of me for not succumbing to something way off my list!  

I think I am close to finishing out my Alhambra, and if they ever restock things, I'd probably go with Frivole, maybe in yg for that.


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> Thank you!
> That's a good question. I can't really say I have a favorite. I love one for one reason, another for perhaps a different reason--a memory, an occasion, the surprise and joy it gave me when I bought it, the occasions I've worn it, the accomplishment represented by the purchase.
> Each piece gives me pleasure. I mix and match depending on what I'm wearing. This was the first time I've combined the turquoise with the agate and I really enjoyed it. Other days it might be a black and white story, which is just as much fun.
> Moreover, I dress backwards. I decide what jewelry I want to wear then pick the clothes that will work best with it. So to answer your question my favorite probably comes down to what's my favorite that day.
> It's like children. We love them all equally, but maybe differently.


That’s such a lovely perspective on your  jewelry.  I love that each piece sparks special memories and meaning.  That’s true enjoyment of your amazing collection


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> I didn't say this last night, but I came extremely close to buying a yg blue agate bracelet last night. It was beautiful and I feel a little sadness about letting it go. But in the back of my mind, I knew that I'd enjoy that piece so much more in wg for summer. I could mix it with the wg mop, too. A couple of times I have had the opportunity to buy an outstanding VCA piece (limited or SO), and it has been a mistake every time as the pieces would have required starting a whole new set that I wouldn't necessarily wear much. So as much as a hated to turn down the beautiful bracelet, I also felt a sense of relief, because I simply cannot buy every beautiful thing I see!!! I hope you are proud of me for not succumbing to something way off my list!
> 
> I think I am close to finishing out my Alhambra, and if they ever restock things, I'd probably go with Frivole, maybe in yg for that.


I’m glad you turned it down especially since it would have started you down building a new set which you wouldn’t wear that much.  One thing you ladies always stress is not to settle as it will cost you more in the long run.  Hopeful that they release more wg colorful options.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> The caption says chrysoprase, but I agree with you, it’s Chalcedony as you can see the striations.  I think this trio is gorgeous.


I had to look this up. To add to the confusion, chrysoprase is a variety of chalcedony (itself a variety of quartz) with a distinct apple green hue. So the attribution is wrong and you're right.

Chalcedony comes in a wide variety of colors--I've seen VCA in blue chalcedony. It's semi-translucent and periwinkle blue in color.
It's outrageously gorgeous (see below), but like all the translucent stones is a changeling--it can look a muddy gray depending on what it's placed against. The chalcedony in the current collection is generally a very pale lavender with striations. It's the same stone but not at all close in color.


----------



## Happyish

missie1 said:


> I’m glad you turned it down especially since it would have started you down building a new set which you wouldn’t wear that much.  One thing you ladies always stress is not to settle as it will cost you more in the long run.  Hopeful that they release more wg colorful options.


I don't know think you'd be settling or if it will cost you more in the long run. It depends on what you love/want.
I've started new sets. There's nothing wrong with the variety, and the change of metal can feel new and different. If you're spending the money already, it's not going to cost any more in the long run, provided you buy something you love and will wear.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> I didn't say this last night, but I came extremely close to buying a yg blue agate bracelet last night. It was beautiful and I feel a little sadness about letting it go. But in the back of my mind, I knew that I'd enjoy that piece so much more in wg for summer. I could mix it with the wg mop, too. A couple of times I have had the opportunity to buy an outstanding VCA piece (limited or SO), and it has been a mistake every time as the pieces would have required starting a whole new set that I wouldn't necessarily wear much. So as much as a hated to turn down the beautiful bracelet, I also felt a sense of relief, because I simply cannot buy every beautiful thing I see!!! I hope you are proud of me for not succumbing to something way off my list!
> 
> I think I am close to finishing out my Alhambra, and if they ever restock things, I'd probably go with Frivole, maybe in yg for that.


Good job! I have had this happen a few times with pieces I found outstanding but was unsure I would use. One was a lucky necklace (with tiger eye) that was on displace at my boutique ones. It had the most outstanding stones and both me and my friend were in love with the stones. But the necklace itself I did not see as me. So I decided to get the lucky earrings after seeing that piece. Impulse buys are a bad idea unless they fit with what you were wanting already.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> The caption says chrysoprase, but I agree with you, it’s Chalcedony as you can see the striations.  I think this trio is gorgeous.


Have you thought about the Chalcedony Alhambra? It's set in WG. It looks beautiful by itself or paired with Onyx and WMOP . . .


----------



## lisawhit

Wearing this a lot this spring - all yellow gold, hammered, mother of pearl, and blue agate.  I like wearing “3” bracelets at a time.


----------



## lisawhit

DS2006 said:


> I didn't say this last night, but I came extremely close to buying a yg blue agate bracelet last night. It was beautiful and I feel a little sadness about letting it go. But in the back of my mind, I knew that I'd enjoy that piece so much more in wg for summer. I could mix it with the wg mop, too. A couple of times I have had the opportunity to buy an outstanding VCA piece (limited or SO), and it has been a mistake every time as the pieces would have required starting a whole new set that I wouldn't necessarily wear much. So as much as a hated to turn down the beautiful bracelet, I also felt a sense of relief, because I simply cannot buy every beautiful thing I see!!! I hope you are proud of me for not succumbing to something way off my list!
> 
> I think I am close to finishing out my Alhambra, and if they ever restock things, I'd probably go with Frivole, maybe in yg for that.



I hope you get in the blue agate in white gold...I'm a huge fan of this color but I'm also a yellow gold gal....
I'm with you too as far as being "done" with alhambra.....I'm waiting on a couple of frivole pieces to arrive which will be my 1st pieces of frivole.


----------



## DS2006

lisawhit said:


> I hope you get in the blue agate in white gold...I'm a huge fan of this color but I'm also a yellow gold gal....
> I'm with you too as far as being "done" with alhambra.....I'm waiting on a couple of frivole pieces to arrive which will be my 1st pieces of frivole.


It was tough to turn it down not knowing if the blue agate will ever be made in wg. I would have bought it if I knew for sure they wouldn't. It's a gamble either way! I'll be excited to see your Frivole since that hopefully will be my next adventure, too!


----------



## tenshix

chiaoapple said:


> Really wanted to start wearing my SO WG guilloche but also wanted to dress super casually, so just said F-it and put on a gym top and leggings.
> The second photo was taken under sunlight. Depending on the device i think the photos can take on a bit of a yellow tint, but in reality the WG is definitely white!
> View attachment 5390998
> View attachment 5390999



Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Happyish

Today was a black and white day


----------



## rosebean

Happyish said:


> Today was a black and white day


my goodness, they are beautiful!


----------



## rosebean

DS2006 said:


> I didn't say this last night, but I came extremely close to buying a yg blue agate bracelet last night. It was beautiful and I feel a little sadness about letting it go. But in the back of my mind, I knew that I'd enjoy that piece so much more in wg for summer. I could mix it with the wg mop, too. A couple of times I have had the opportunity to buy an outstanding VCA piece (limited or SO), and it has been a mistake every time as the pieces would have required starting a whole new set that I wouldn't necessarily wear much. So as much as a hated to turn down the beautiful bracelet, I also felt a sense of relief, because I simply cannot buy every beautiful thing I see!!! I hope you are proud of me for not succumbing to something way off my list!
> 
> I think I am close to finishing out my Alhambra, and if they ever restock things, I'd probably go with Frivole, maybe in yg for that.



*Very very proud of you!!!*
I feel you total said what almost happened to me, but on the opposite of the gold color. I love the short Magic MOP pendant, only comes in WG, and almost pulled the trigger but then thought I would have to start WG collection which I am not ready or will probably never.  Now reading your post, I felt relief and have a smile. so thank you for saying it.


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> Today was a black and white day


Layered 20s is my favorite look, wonderful!


----------



## jenayb

Happyish said:


> It was a blue day . . .
> Turquoise, Lapis and Blue Agate


Beyond stunning.


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> Today was a black and white day


Love everything you’ve posted! The blues and the black and white !
so gorgeous!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Happyish said:


> Today was a black and white day


Beautiful! Do you mind if I ask what brand your blazer is?


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> Today was a black and white day



You’re always so chic and elegantly coordinated, I love everything!!


----------



## Happyish

tenshix said:


> You’re always so chic and elegantly coordinated, I love everything!!


Thank you . . . I'm so flattered!


----------



## Happyish

Tyler_JP said:


> Beautiful! Do you mind if I ask what brand your blazer is?


Gucci . . .


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> Love everything you’ve posted! The blues and the black and white !
> so gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> Layered 20s is my favorite look, wonderful!


Thank you!


----------



## Junkenpo

cali_to_ny said:


> Wearing new zodiac pendant (Virgo, for both kids and hubby ) with 70cm trace chain



So pretty!  And I love the necklace you are layering with.  What is that one, please?


----------



## Happyish

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3421534
> 
> Probably a bit of VCA overload but some days a little excess is ok, right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


This is NOT excessive. This is perfect.


----------



## Happyish

rosebean said:


> my goodness, they are beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I didn't say this last night, but I came extremely close to buying a yg blue agate bracelet last night. It was beautiful and I feel a little sadness about letting it go. But in the back of my mind, I knew that I'd enjoy that piece so much more in wg for summer. I could mix it with the wg mop, too. A couple of times I have had the opportunity to buy an outstanding VCA piece (limited or SO), and it has been a mistake every time as the pieces would have required starting a whole new set that I wouldn't necessarily wear much. So as much as a hated to turn down the beautiful bracelet, I also felt a sense of relief, because I simply cannot buy every beautiful thing I see!!! I hope you are proud of me for not succumbing to something way off my list!
> 
> I think I am close to finishing out my Alhambra, and if they ever restock things, I'd probably go with Frivole, maybe in yg for that.


I am super proud of you for holding out! 
Gorgeous jewelry never ends; there is always a new piece you will love.  There are SOOO many pieces I love in YG, but nope... I hold out.  I know while I love the YG piece, I will rarely wear it as YG is not me.  Plus, as you said... now I have to get other matching YG pieces!  

I think maybe for you, stick with WG for VCA and YG for TSC.  
I really think if you get the Clover bangle next, your list will change.  That bangle is very versatile and goes with many other pieces.   
Focus!  No more purchases until you are ready for the Clover!  I know it's pricey, but it's also one of those pieces you think "why didn't I get it sooner, I love this piece!"


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Have you thought about the Chalcedony Alhambra? It's set in WG. It looks beautiful by itself or paired with Onyx and WMOP . . .


Yes, I have thought about chalcedony many times and also tried it on many times.  I like chalcedony a lot, but to me, it's too close to MOP.  I don't want a lot of Alhambra sets, probably three sets max.  I already have a MOP set, and I want a summer set and a winter set (there I go again with seasons for jewelry!)  I just know @nicole0612 is giving me the eye now!     

For summer, I want something happy and bright, in blue or orange (e.g. turquoise or coral... do they scream summer colors?!)
Chalcedony is gorgeous, but not quite the pop of summer I am looking for.  I have thought about a chalcedony set many times as all I would need to SO are the earrings (the 20 and 5 motif are standard stock), but nope... I smacked myself on the head and said "stop, you're just getting desperate, hold out."  

By the way, we talk of chalcedony, chrysoprase, carnelian, onyx, agate... they are all in the chalcedony family, just varieties.  A very ancient stone for sure, loved for centuries.


----------



## BigAkoya

lisawhit said:


> Wearing this a lot this spring - all yellow gold, hammered, mother of pearl, and blue agate.  I like wearing “3” bracelets at a time.


I love this combo... it's so summery!  The MOP and blue agate are super gorgeous together, and your hammered gold gives it a nice richness.  Beautiful combination!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Today was a black and white day


This is gorgeous! I love this combo, and it looks great on you!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> This is gorgeous! I love this combo, and it looks great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I have thought about chalcedony many times and also tried it on many times.  I like chalcedony a lot, but to me, it's too close to MOP.  I don't want a lot of Alhambra sets, probably three sets max.  I already have a MOP set, and I want a summer set and a winter set (there I go again with seasons for jewelry!)  I just know @nicole0612 is giving me the eye now!
> 
> For summer, I want something happy and bright, in blue or orange (e.g. turquoise or coral... do they scream summer colors?!)
> Chalcedony is gorgeous, but not quite the pop of summer I am looking for.  I have thought about a chalcedony set many times as all I would need to SO are the earrings (the 20 and 5 motif are standard stock), but nope... I smacked myself on the head and said "stop, you're just getting desperate, hold out."
> 
> By the way, we talk of chalcedony, chrysoprase, carnelian, onyx, agate... they are all in the chalcedony family, just varieties.  A very ancient stone for sure, loved for centuries.


Big Akoya,
Just had an idea. Do you think the Perlee interchangeable pendant would work in white gold? It would have  onyx (no brainer), turquoise (), Coral, and WG inserts. How cool would that be….


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Big Akoya,
> Just had an idea. Do you think the Perlee interchangeable pendant would work in white gold? It would have  onyx (no brainer), turquoise (), Coral, and WG inserts. How cool would that be….


Hi!  I can't believe you mentioned this as I had spent hours a while back surfing and visualizing how this would look with WG. 
You are so right.. I love the turquoise and coral!  I actually started putting together a set in my mind, and I thought would also purchase the Perlee Couleurs turquoise earrings as a buddy for the necklace.    

I really stared at it for a long time and did a lot of googling to visualize how it would look.  In the end, I decided it will not look the same in WG. 

The beauty of the Perlee Interchangeable to me is the YG beadwork.  The YG beadwork is the star in that piece; it is like super size milgrain, so beautiful and striking.   I especially love the bale with its three layers of jumbo milgrain beads.  That necklace is such a rich and warm look.  However, if I were to have it done in WG, I think there is too much white metal, and it will look like a cheap silver chain with a bunch of cheap silver beads (when I was googling, I saw those cheap silver bead chains which confirmed my thoughts ).  That's just me of course and my preferences.  

I think a WG version will look like when I asked Temple St. Clair to custom make the Tolomeo pendant in WG.  The WG Tolomeo looked cheap; there was no comparison to the gorgeous YG Tolomeo... yours! 

The Perlee Interchangeable pendant is such a great size... I love it.. it packs a punch and has presence.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I can't believe you mentioned this as I had spent hours a while back surfing and visualizing how this would look with WG.
> You are so right.. I love the turquoise and coral!  I actually started putting together a set in my mind, and I thought would also purchase the Perlee Couleurs turquoise earrings as a buddy for the necklace.
> 
> I really stared at it for a long time and did a lot of googling to visualize how it would look.  In the end, I decided it will not look the same in WG.
> 
> The beauty of the Perlee Interchangeable to me is the YG beadwork.  The YG beadwork is the star in that piece; it is like super size milgrain, so beautiful and striking.   I especially love the bale with its three layers of jumbo milgrain beads.  That necklace is such a rich and warm look.  However, if I were to have it done in WG, I think there is too much white metal, and it will look like a cheap silver chain with a bunch of cheap silver beads (when I was googling, I saw those cheap silver bead chains which confirmed my thoughts ).  That's just me of course and my preferences.
> 
> I think a WG version will look like when I asked Temple St. Clair to custom make the Tolomeo pendant in WG.  The WG Tolomeo looked cheap; there was no comparison to the gorgeous YG Tolomeo... yours!
> 
> The Perlee Interchangeable pendant is such a great size... I love it.. it packs a punch and has presence.


On the other hand, it might be outstanding.
This is a special order someone (forgive me, I don't remember which TPFer) posted. It's white gold guilloche. Yes, this is a bunch of white metal--but it's Gorgeous!
I understand though the need to proceed judiciously, especially on a special order. But it's a thought . . .


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> On the other hand, it might be outstanding.
> This is a special order someone (forgive me, I don't remember which TPFer) posted. It's white gold guilloche. Yes, this is a bunch of white metal--but it's Gorgeous!
> I understand though the need to proceed judiciously, especially on a special order. But it's a thought . . .


Yes!  I saw this and love it, and I'm not even a guilloche fan.  However, it's guilloche in YG that I don't love.
This is @chiaoapple 's gorgeous set.  She said she will post more mod shots for everyone to enjoy, and she will wear a striped shirt!     

For white metal only pieces, I love a crispy clean look, and this WG guilloche is really pretty with those shiny motifs, so it's not just a long chain. 

I was thinking of a set but in a 20, not a 10.  It won't be SO order soon; WG guilloche is coming out as part of the regular line, but the exact pieces are not clear.  My guess is for sure the 10 and 5.  The question is will it come in earrings and a 20.  I hope this is the beginning of more love for WG pieces! 

Here is the thread...   https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/guilloche-line-is-coming-in-white-gold-in-november.1052051/


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> On the other hand, it might be outstanding.
> This is a special order someone (forgive me, I don't remember which TPFer) posted. It's white gold guilloche. Yes, this is a bunch of white metal--but it's Gorgeous!
> I understand though the need to proceed judiciously, especially on a special order. But it's a thought . . .



This is @chiaoapple ’s gorgeous WG guilloche SO! I believe she has the 5 motif coming in too.   It makes me very excited if it becomes part of the regular line!


----------



## nicole0612

@BigAkoya 
Here is the WG MOP photo as requested. (I would not wear it with the antique station necklace of course.) I could not see any clasps in the first photos so I had to correct that problem! Isn’t it pretty attached to the WG GMOP?


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> @BigAkoya
> Here is the WG MOP photo as requested. (I would not wear it with the antique station necklace of course.) I could not see any clasps in the first photos so I had to correct that problem! Isn’t it pretty attached to the WG GMOP?


Laughed at the clasp comment. I was watching selling sunset and the new broker Chelsea was wearing the 16 motif with the clasp showing.  Even her profile pic on broker website has it that way and I thought if you haha!


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Laughed at the clasp comment. I was watching selling sunset and the new broker Chelsea was wearing the 16 motif with the clasp showing.  Even her profile pic on broker website has it that way and I thought if you haha!


Hahahaha Love it!!


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> Yes!  I saw this and love it, and I'm not even a guilloche fan.  However, it's guilloche in YG that I don't love.
> This is @chiaoapple 's gorgeous set.  She said she will post more mod shots for everyone to enjoy, and she will wear a striped shirt!
> 
> For white metal only pieces, I love a crispy clean look, and this WG guilloche is really pretty with those shiny motifs, so it's not just a long chain.
> 
> I was thinking of a set but in a 20, not a 10.  It won't be SO order soon; WG guilloche is coming out as part of the regular line, but the exact pieces are not clear.  My guess is for sure the 10 and 5.  The question is will it come in earrings and a 20.  I hope this is the beginning of more love for WG pieces!
> 
> Here is the thread...   https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/guilloche-line-is-coming-in-white-gold-in-november.1052051/


I haven‘t forgotten my striped shirt promise! I was organising my closet today and indeed found one striped top, so it’s coming…
In the meantime I took this quick shot. I think a strong primary colour really makes the WG pop! This is the ten motif linked with the five motif.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Yes!  I saw this and love it, and I'm not even a guilloche fan.  However, it's guilloche in YG that I don't love.
> This is @chiaoapple 's gorgeous set.  She said she will post more mod shots for everyone to enjoy, and she will wear a striped shirt!
> 
> For white metal only pieces, I love a crispy clean look, and this WG guilloche is really pretty with those shiny motifs, so it's not just a long chain.
> 
> I was thinking of a set but in a 20, not a 10.  It won't be SO order soon; WG guilloche is coming out as part of the regular line, but the exact pieces are not clear.  My guess is for sure the 10 and 5.  The question is will it come in earrings and a 20.  I hope this is the beginning of more love for WG pieces!
> 
> Here is the thread...   https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/guilloche-line-is-coming-in-white-gold-in-november.1052051/


Thank you (I think) for pointing this out. If available, I too would do a 20.
To my surprise the YG Guilloche isn't offered in a 20-motif. It may be because of the weight. I don't know if you've tried it--it's very heavy relative to other Alhambra pieces.
However, that also may be the way it's introduced. For quite some time (maybe 2 years) the BA was only available in a 10-motif, which they later changed.
Hoping for an update on this line--it's quite sunning.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> @BigAkoya
> Here is the WG MOP photo as requested. (I would not wear it with the antique station necklace of course.) I could not see any clasps in the first photos so I had to correct that problem! Isn’t it pretty attached to the WG GMOP?


I love the WG MOP, it's so gorgeous!  The MOP is a cool silver overtone which is beautiful in its own way (contrast to the pink overtone MOP used in YG).

It looks great next to the WG GMOP.  The clasp is 100% fabulous & creative you. I would have expected nothing less than that extra touch from you!      I also do love the WG pieces on you; it's very cool and crispy.

Here is an idea... I hope you love WG MOP enough to get a 5.  If you get a 5, you could build a white to black gradient necklace.
Here's how to string it, in this order... The first 5 bracelet is WG MOP, next is WG GMOP. last bracelet is WG oynx.  Then you wear it with the WG MOP at the bottom as that is the "light" shade that will glow and also what you have least of vs GMOP and oynx which are both dark shades (e.g. 5 "light" motifs vs. 10 "dark" motifs).  Try that and see if you like it.

By the way, I love the neckline of your jacket.  It's beautiful the way you wear it in the photo.  I love that asymmetrical look. However, if I am not mistaken, I can see it can also button-up to create a funnel neck/oversized cowlneck.  I can see that would be a great look as well; very nice.

Here is a visual of what I'm trying to explain to create the gradient necklace so you can see if you even like it.  This is done with Tahitian pearls, however, the black is never a solid black as it would be with onyx.   A VA necklace like this will be very striking with oynx...  I think!  Oh, and now you get to show two clasps... super fabulous & creative!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I love the WG MOP, it's so gorgeous!  The MOP is a cool silver overtone which is beautiful in its own way (contrast to the pink overtone MOP used in YG).
> 
> It looks great next to the WG GMOP.  The clasp is 100% fabulous & creative you. I would have expected nothing less than that extra touch from you!      I also do love the WG pieces on you; it's very cool and crispy.
> 
> Here is an idea... I hope you love WG MOP enough to get a 5.  If you get a 5, you could build a white to black gradient necklace.
> Here's how to string it, in this order... The first 5 bracelet is WG MOP, next is WG GMOP. last bracelet is WG oynx.  Then you wear it with the WG MOP at the bottom as that is the "light" shade that will glow and also what you have least of vs GMOP and oynx which are both dark shades (e.g. 5 "light" motifs vs. 10 "dark" motifs).  Try that and see if you like it.
> 
> By the way, I love the neckline of your jacket.  It's beautiful the way you wear it in the photo.  I love that asymmetrical look. However, if I am not mistaken, I can see it can also button-up to create a funnel neck/oversized cowlneck.  I can see that would be a great look as well; very nice.
> 
> Here is a visual of what I'm trying to explain to create the gradient necklace so you can see if you even like it.  This is done with Tahitian pearls, however, the black is never a solid black as it would be with onyx.   A VA necklace like this will be very striking with oynx...  I think!  Oh, and now you get to show two clasps... super fabulous & creative!
> 
> View attachment 5392644


Those degrade pearls! TDF!


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> I haven‘t forgotten my striped shirt promise! I was organising my closet today and indeed found one striped top, so it’s coming…
> In the meantime I took this quick shot. I think a strong primary colour really makes the WG pop! This is the ten motif linked with the five motif.
> View attachment 5392486


It's beautiful, and I was hoping you would have a mod shot of it worn long (10+5). 
I agree, the necklace really pops with a solid background as in your royal blue top... stunning! 

I also love your WG Clover and Signature combo.  It looks great next to the WG guilloche as the Signature really makes your look all about the brilliant metal shine of your pieces.  Fabulous combo!
(Note to self:  Really try and see if you can live with the jingle of wearing two bangles.  )


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Thank you (I think) for pointing this out. If available, I too would do a 20.
> To my surprise the YG Guilloche isn't offered in a 20-motif. It may be because of the weight. I don't know if you've tried it--it's very heavy relative to other Alhambra pieces.
> However, that also may be the way it's introduced. For quite some time (maybe 2 years) the BA was only available in a 10-motif, which they later changed.
> Hoping for an update on this line--it's quite sunning.


That's a great point about weight.  I can see how a 20 would be quite heavy. 
However, since we both are pearl lovers and have drowned ourselves in layers of pearl strands, our neck muscles are ready for the weight!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> That's a great point about weight.  I can see how a 20 would be quite heavy.
> However, since we both are pearl lovers and have drowned ourselves in layers of pearl strands, our neck muscles are ready for the weight!


You're wonderful with thinking things through/advice. Thinking of buying the WG/Chalcedony as a complement to my other WG Alhambra, but now with the Guilloche . . .
Any thoughts about WG 20-motif Guilloche vs. WG/20-Chalcedony? The Chalcedony I could combine w other necklaces. I'm not sure if that would work w Guilloche. Would love to hear your thoughts . . .


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> You're wonderful with thinking things through/advice. Thinking of buying the WG/Chalcedony, but now with the Guilloche . . .
> Any thoughts about WG 20-motif Guilloche vs. WG/20-Chalcedony? The Chalcedony I could combine w other necklaces. I'm not sure if that would work w Guilloche. Would love to hear your thoughts . . .


Chalcedony for sure!  You could layer it with your onyx for a super striking look.  You could layer it with you MOP for a soothing look. 
Or, if you want to go all out, you could do WG MOP, WG Chalcedony, WG onyx.  Love love love this look!   
The cool blue and striations in the chalcedony would be a nice different texture to the silvery MOP and solid onyx.  You would need to work on those neck muscles though as three 20s would be super heavy!      

If you are considering either chalcedony or WG guilloche to layer, for me, I would get the chalcedony over the guilloche. 
The WG guilloche is nice, but as a 20, I don't think it will look great layered with other 20s in stones as now you have the shiny metal competing with colored stones. The eye won't pause; it will keep moving to see all the action going on with the different types of motifs.  With colored stones, the eye will just pause, be mesmerized, and want to absorb the colors.  

If you wanted an all metal 20, I think the WG hammered is better for layering.  The hammered metal makes it more mellow, almost a soft gray in WG.  That WG hammered 20 is then more a supporting actor to the star which is pop of the color from the stones.  

For me, the beauty of layered 20s is different colored stones in the same quatrefoil shape.  It's a stunning look to me.

Another way to think about it is if you would like WG guilloche & WG onyx or WG guilloche & WG MOP.  
For me, I would not wear either of these combos.  The first combo, WG guilloche & WG onyx, is too harsh (a lot of shiny WG metal next to all black), and the second combo, WG guilloche & WG MOP, is a complete mismatch (a lot of shiny WG metal next to soft MOP).  That's just me though, and jewelry is 100% preference.  I am certain there are people who love these two combos.  It's how you want to wear it and the look you want. 

Just my two cents for another point of view.  Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Chalcedony for sure!  You could layer it with your onyx for a super striking look.  You could layer it with you MOP for a soothing look.
> Or, if you want to go all out, you could do WG MOP, WG Chalcedony, WG onyx.  Love love love this look!
> The cool blue and striations in the chalcedony would be a nice different texture to the silvery MOP and solid onyx.  You would need to work on those neck muscles though as three 20s would be super heavy!
> 
> If you are considering either chalcedony or WG guilloche to layer, for me, I would get the chalcedony over the guilloche.
> The WG guilloche is nice, but as a 20, I don't think it will look great layered with other 20s in stones as now you have the shiny metal competing with colored stones. The eye won't pause; it will keep moving to see all the action going on with the different types of motifs.  With colored stones, the eye will just pause, be mesmerized, and want to absorb the colors.
> 
> If you wanted an all metal 20, I think the WG hammered is better for layering.  The hammered metal makes it more mellow, almost a soft gray in WG.  That WG hammered 20 is then more a supporting actor to the star which is pop of the color from the stones.
> 
> For me, the beauty of layered 20s is different colored stones in the same quatrefoil shape.  It's a stunning look to me.
> 
> Another way to think about it is if you would like WG guilloche & WG onyx or WG guilloche & WG MOP.
> For me, I would not wear either of these combos.  The first combo, WG guilloche & WG onyx, is too harsh (a lot of shiny WG metal next to all black), and the second combo, WG guilloche & WG MOP, is a complete mismatch (a lot of shiny WG metal next to soft MOP).  That's just me though, and jewelry is 100% preference.  I am certain there are people who love these two combos.  It's how you want to wear it and the look you want.
> 
> Just my two cents for another point of view.  Hope this was helpful.


Extremely helpful! As always, you're spot on!

I agree--the Guilloche is so dissimilar (although similar in theme) it will distract from vintage alhambra with the stones. It would have to be a stand-alone piece, but my preference is to wear two together (which I know sounds so pretentious), but if I can, why not, and given the combinations, they can be very harmonious--or not, as in WG/WMOP and WG/onyx. While three, is do-able, it's a bit much, not because it's heavy, but because it's busy. It also gets into gilding-the-lilly territory, at least for me.

As far as the WG-hammered is concerned, my concern is that it could look like aluminum foil, but as with all things VCA . . . probably not! Sigh . . . another piece on the radar. That list just keeps getting longer.

Thank you for your sage advice.


----------



## citykitty24

Wearing my new YG Vintage Alhambra pave pendant today! So happy that it came in.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Extremely helpful! As always, you're spot on!
> 
> I agree--the Guilloche is so dissimilar (although similar in theme) it will distract from vintage alhambra with the stones. It would have to be a stand-alone piece, but my preference is to wear two together (which I know sounds so pretentious), but if I can, why not, and given the combinations, they can be very harmonious--or not, as in WG/WMOP and WG/onyx. While three, is do-able, it's a bit much, not because it's heavy, but because it's busy. It also gets into gilding-the-lilly territory, at least for me.
> 
> As far as the WG-hammered is concerned, my concern is that it could look like aluminum foil, but as with all things VCA . . . probably not! Sigh . . . another piece on the radar. That list just keeps getting longer.
> 
> Thank you for your sage advice.


I do not think it's pretentious to pile on jewelry, and the way you layer two 20s is stunning!  I think you are right though about piling on three 20s; it will be so busy.  The eye is going to go bonkers and not even bother to pause.

I know VCA is pricey; however, most people have no idea about VCA.  Zero, zippo.  They just think it's a bunch of colorful clover necklaces.  For those people, you will come across as a very stylish lady!  For those that do know about VCA, it will be 100% admiration of your pieces!  A win-win. 

Also, food for thought as you pile on... 
Many people pile on costume jewelry.  Piling on is a fashion statement, not a price (e.g. pretentious) statement.

Jewelry is your thing, so embrace it.  Pile it on if you wish; it's your fashion look.    
Jewelry is my thing too, and I make no excuses for my love of jewelry.  All my friends know I love jewelry.  When I wear a bold piece, close friends will compliment my jewelry and sometimes add "you sure love your bling."  I make no excuses and never defend myself.  I embrace it and respond with a big ear-to-ear grin...  "I sure do... I love my bling, it's my thing!"    

And by the way, two 20s is not really piling it on; it's very elegant and stylish as in your photos.  It's a gorgeous look!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I love the WG MOP, it's so gorgeous!  The MOP is a cool silver overtone which is beautiful in its own way (contrast to the pink overtone MOP used in YG).
> 
> It looks great next to the WG GMOP.  The clasp is 100% fabulous & creative you. I would have expected nothing less than that extra touch from you!      I also do love the WG pieces on you; it's very cool and crispy.
> 
> Here is an idea... I hope you love WG MOP enough to get a 5.  If you get a 5, you could build a white to black gradient necklace.
> Here's how to string it, in this order... The first 5 bracelet is WG MOP, next is WG GMOP. last bracelet is WG oynx.  Then you wear it with the WG MOP at the bottom as that is the "light" shade that will glow and also what you have least of vs GMOP and oynx which are both dark shades (e.g. 5 "light" motifs vs. 10 "dark" motifs).  Try that and see if you like it.
> 
> By the way, I love the neckline of your jacket.  It's beautiful the way you wear it in the photo.  I love that asymmetrical look. However, if I am not mistaken, I can see it can also button-up to create a funnel neck/oversized cowlneck.  I can see that would be a great look as well; very nice.
> 
> Here is a visual of what I'm trying to explain to create the gradient necklace so you can see if you even like it.  This is done with Tahitian pearls, however, the black is never a solid black as it would be with onyx.   A VA necklace like this will be very striking with oynx...  I think!  Oh, and now you get to show two clasps... super fabulous & creative!
> 
> View attachment 5392644


What a fun idea, yes I will try that! I do not have the WG onyx 5 motif though! If I did have the onyx WG 5 I could achieve the look without adding the WG MOP (it would be Onyx WG 5–>WG GMOP –> WG MOP 10). The best thing is that the WG MOP 10 will give me something to wear with my forlorn WG pave earrings, which I did not have when I traded the WG MOP 10 with my sister.
I love these asymmetric funnel neck zip sweater jackets. I have multiple in different colors, it is my version of your striped tops! It is Isabel Marant, and this is the brand I buy for most of my wardrobe staples, and reserve the higher end brands for jackets for the most part. It can be zipped up in multiple configurations and it is so me, you can probably guess that one of my other favorite designers is older Alexander McQueen.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I do not think it's pretentious to pile on jewelry, and the way you layer two 20s is stunning!  I think you are right though about piling on three 20s; it will be so busy.  The eye is going to go bonkers and not even bother to pause.
> 
> I know VCA is pricey; however, most people have no idea about VCA.  Zero, zippo.  They just think it's a bunch of colorful clover necklaces.  For those people, you will come across as a very stylish lady!  For those that do know about VCA, it will be 100% admiration of your pieces!  A win-win.
> 
> Also, food for thought as you pile on...
> Many people pile on costume jewelry.  Piling on is a fashion statement, not a price (e.g. pretentious) statement.
> 
> Jewelry is your thing, so embrace it.  Pile it on if you wish; it's your fashion look.
> Jewelry is my thing too, and I make no excuses for my love of jewelry.  All my friends know I love jewelry.  When I wear a bold piece, close friends will compliment my jewelry and sometimes add "you sure love your bling."  I make no excuses and never defend myself.  I embrace it and respond with a big ear-to-ear grin...  "I sure do... I love my bling, it's my thing!"
> 
> And by the way, two 20s is not really piling it on; it's very elegant and stylish as in your photos.  It's a gorgeous look!


I think 2 or 3 layered 20s are a beautiful look! No one knows the price of 3x 20s, and those who do probably have them also! I think it is very under the radar to most people.


----------



## mesh123

citykitty24 said:


> Wearing my new YG Vintage Alhambra pave pendant today! So happy that it came in.
> View attachment 5392752


Congratulations


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> It was a blue day . . .
> Turquoise, Lapis and Blue Agate





Happyish said:


> Today was a black and white day


My goodness, I was away for a few days and I come back to so much goodness..my eyes missed the eye candy here and your pics made my day @Happyish


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I do not think it's pretentious to pile on jewelry, and the way you layer two 20s is stunning!  I think you are right though about piling on three 20s; it will be so busy.  The eye is going to go bonkers and not even bother to pause.
> 
> I know VCA is pricey; however, most people have no idea about VCA.  Zero, zippo.  They just think it's a bunch of colorful clover necklaces.  For those people, you will come across as a very stylish lady!  For those that do know about VCA, it will be 100% admiration of your pieces!  A win-win.
> 
> Also, food for thought as you pile on...
> Many people pile on costume jewelry.  Piling on is a fashion statement, not a price (e.g. pretentious) statement.
> 
> Jewelry is your thing, so embrace it.  Pile it on if you wish; it's your fashion look.
> Jewelry is my thing too, and I make no excuses for my love of jewelry.  All my friends know I love jewelry.  When I wear a bold piece, close friends will compliment my jewelry and sometimes add "you sure love your bling."  I make no excuses and never defend myself.  I embrace it and respond with a big ear-to-ear grin...  "I sure do... I love my bling, it's my thing!"
> 
> And by the way, two 20s is not really piling it on; it's very elegant and stylish as in your photos.  It's a gorgeous look!


I love your attitude--and thank you for your lovely compliments.

One of the nicest comments I ever received was when I was grocery shopping. I had stopped at Trader Joe's on my way home and was wearing my YG WMOP 20-motif Alhambra. A young girl stopped me and wanted to know where I bought my necklace. I didn't want to say "Van Cleef and Arpels" (it sounded so pretentious). At a loss for words, I blurted out something like "a little place in Beverly Hills". She said she thought it was very beautiful.

I've treasured that remark because she responded to the design not the brand. That's one of the reasons I buy VCA.

The other thing I've noticed, is that VCA pieces are extremely comfortable. I've had earrings from other concerns, that, no matter how many adjustments have been made, remain painfully uncomfortable. Necklaces dig into the back of my neck and as the day wears on, feel oppressive. In others, bracelets turn and circumnavigate my wrist so the top rests on the underside--they're a nuisance. Brooches with a single stem flop and look sloppy. And when a clasp requires two people to secure it, or if it keeps coming undone and you have to constantly check to make sure you haven't lost it--forget about it.

I have a wide range of VCA and have never had a fit issue (yes, chains may need to be shortened, and earrings adjusted, but that's about it). It's easy and comfortable to wear, but there's a reason for that; someone has thought the piece through and eliminated any potential problems so there aren't any. It's not must manufactured. It's _engineered_.

Face it, I'm a fan . . .


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> My goodness, I was away for a few days and I come back to so much goodness..my eyes missed the eye candy here and your pics made my day @Happyish


Thank you, thank you. I'm so flattered--you and @BigAkoya made _my_ day!


----------



## DS2006

lisawhit said:


> Wearing this a lot this spring - all yellow gold, hammered, mother of pearl, and blue agate.  I like wearing “3” bracelets at a time.


I can't believe this, but when you replied to my post about not buying the yg blue agate bracelet, I totally missed your post with this picture! It's a good thing, because I probably would have immediately called that SA back to send me that bracelet!!! Love it with the solid gold and the mop!


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> I love your attitude--and thank you for your lovely compliments.
> 
> One of the nicest comments I ever received was when I was grocery shopping. I had stopped at Trader Joe's on my way home and was wearing my YG WMOP 20-motif Alhambra. A young girl stopped me and wanted to know where I bought my necklace. I didn't want to say "Van Cleef and Arpels" (it sounded so pretentious). At a loss for words, I blurted out something like "a little place in Beverly Hills". She said she thought it was very beautiful.
> 
> I've treasured that remark because she responded to the design not the brand. That's one of the reasons I buy VCA.
> 
> The other thing I've noticed, is that VCA pieces are extremely comfortable. I've had earrings from other concerns, that, no matter how many adjustments have been made, remain painfully uncomfortable. Necklaces dig into the back of my neck and as the day wears on, feel oppressive. In others, bracelets turn and circumnavigate my wrist so the top rests on the underside--they're a nuisance. Brooches with a single stem flop and look sloppy. And when a clasp requires two people to secure it, or if it keeps coming undone and you have to constantly check to make sure you haven't lost it--forget about it.
> 
> I have a wide range of VCA and have never had a fit issue (yes, chains may need to be shortened, and earrings adjusted, but that's about it). It's easy and comfortable to wear, but there's a reason for that; it's not just engineered, but someone has thought the piece through and eliminated any potential problems so there aren't any.
> 
> Face it, I'm a fan . . .



This is so true! VCA jewelry is simply beautiful and people who don't know the brand will comment! I would have also avoided saying Van Cleef if someone asked where I got a piece! Someone told me once that they liked my long Magic pendant and said it reminded them of a 4 leaf clover!   I said, you're right, it does!  You are an inspiration with the 20s! All so beautiful! I am with BigA on hoping they will offer more in wg!


----------



## DreamingPink

My best blue buddies


----------



## krawford

in love with this❤️


----------



## Happyish

krawford said:


> View attachment 5392969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in love with this❤


Congratulations. It's beautiful. Wear it well and in good health and happiness.


----------



## citykitty24

Thank you very much, @mesh123 !

Love those blues, @DreamingPink . Very pretty!


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> I love your attitude--and thank you for your lovely compliments.
> 
> One of the nicest comments I ever received was when I was grocery shopping. I had stopped at Trader Joe's on my way home and was wearing my YG WMOP 20-motif Alhambra. A young girl stopped me and wanted to know where I bought my necklace. I didn't want to say "Van Cleef and Arpels" (it sounded so pretentious). At a loss for words, I blurted out something like "a little place in Beverly Hills". She said she thought it was very beautiful.
> 
> I've treasured that remark because she responded to the design not the brand. That's one of the reasons I buy VCA.
> 
> The other thing I've noticed, is that VCA pieces are extremely comfortable. I've had earrings from other concerns, that, no matter how many adjustments have been made, remain painfully uncomfortable. Necklaces dig into the back of my neck and as the day wears on, feel oppressive. In others, bracelets turn and circumnavigate my wrist so the top rests on the underside--they're a nuisance. Brooches with a single stem flop and look sloppy. And when a clasp requires two people to secure it, or if it keeps coming undone and you have to constantly check to make sure you haven't lost it--forget about it.
> 
> I have a wide range of VCA and have never had a fit issue (yes, chains may need to be shortened, and earrings adjusted, but that's about it). It's easy and comfortable to wear, but there's a reason for that; someone has thought the piece through and eliminated any potential problems so there aren't any. It's not must manufactured. It's _engineered_.
> 
> Face it, I'm a fan . . .



This is a bit off topic and may sound like a strange question but are you a writer? If not, you should be (I also think @BigAkoya has talent for this) because I just enjoy reading your posts so much no matter how short or lengthy and admire not just your fashion style & collections but writing style as well! Apologies for fangirling I just had to mention this.

I’ve also had people come up to me to ask what pieces I’m wearing (usually my Cartier JUC or VCA pieces) and they are so kind in their compliments but I’m always a bit anxious to say the wrong thing. I don’t want to be rude and I worry that if I’m vague they would think I’m trying to gatekeep information or being snobbish by not mentioning the store/brand name.

I know you must have replied to her in the most gracious way but I do feel when I say the brand names it sounds a bit pretentious and I don’t want to alienate people who don’t know the brand. Some people who have asked have been strangers or friends who don’t know the brand. I wonder if there’s a happy medium response to the question of “where did you get it from?” that doesn’t come off as information gatekeeping nor pretentious.


----------



## BigAkoya

@Happyish
I recall you also like Saint James.  I'm obsessed with this brand, the original made in France striped breton top. 
I thought I saw all the new apple green striped tops this season, but here is a new sweater in case you might like it.
Striped Cotton Boatneck Sweater for Women, White | Saint James® – Saint James USA (saint-james.com)

I just purchased it and plan to wear it with white jeans or shorts for the summer. 
I think this would look great with a WG guilloche 20 as would my other St. James apple green striped tops I purchased this season (I am really loving the tee!)    This would also look great with your WG oynx.  I love green, white, and black. 

Just FYI as I wanted to share because their seasonal pieces sell fast.  From one St. James lover to another...


----------



## tresjoliebags

tenshix said:


> I’ve also had people come up to me to ask what pieces I’m wearing (usually my Cartier JUC or VCA pieces) and they are so kind in their compliments but I’m always a bit anxious to say the wrong thing. I don’t want to be rude and I worry that if I’m vague they would think I’m trying to gatekeep information or being snobbish by not mentioning the store/brand name.
> 
> I know you must have replied to her in the most gracious way but I do feel when I say the brand names it sounds a bit pretentious and I don’t want to alienate people who don’t know the brand. Some people who have asked have been strangers or friends who don’t know the brand. I wonder if there’s a happy medium response to the question of “where did you get it from?” that doesn’t come off as information gatekeeping nor pretentious.



One way you can describe it is the “VCA clover necklace/bracelet/etc.” It’s simple to remember, doesn’t come off as pretentious and if someone unfamiliar with jewelry does a Google search, it pulls up the Alhambra line at the top of the page.


----------



## DeryaHm

Happyish said:


> You're wonderful with thinking things through/advice. Thinking of buying the WG/Chalcedony as a complement to my other WG Alhambra, but now with the Guilloche . . .
> Any thoughts about WG 20-motif Guilloche vs. WG/20-Chalcedony? The Chalcedony I could combine w other necklaces. I'm not sure if that would work w Guilloche. Would love to hear your thoughts . . .



20 wg chalcedony for sure. I’ve tried it on and was so struck by it. It’s the most beautiful VCA non-hj piece I’ve tried on. It just doesn’t work *on* me, but to me the chalcedony 20 is exquisite. BigAkoya said it better below and has expressed helpful thoughts on metal vs stone 20s before, but the chalcedony 20 is the clear winner to me (always)


----------



## Happyish

tenshix said:


> This is a bit off topic and may sound like a strange question but are you a writer? If not, you should be (I also think @BigAkoya has talent for this) because I just enjoy reading your posts so much no matter how short or lengthy and admire not just your fashion style & collections but writing style as well! Apologies for fangirling I just had to mention this.
> 
> I’ve also had people come up to me to ask what pieces I’m wearing (usually my Cartier JUC or VCA pieces) and they are so kind in their compliments but I’m always a bit anxious to say the wrong thing. I don’t want to be rude and I worry that if I’m vague they would think I’m trying to gatekeep information or being snobbish by not mentioning the store/brand name.
> 
> I know you must have replied to her in the most gracious way but I do feel when I say the brand names it sounds a bit pretentious and I don’t want to alienate people who don’t know the brand. Some people who have asked have been strangers or friends who don’t know the brand. I wonder if there’s a happy medium response to the question of “where did you get it from?” that doesn’t come off as information gatekeeping nor pretentious.


First of all, thank you. No, I'm not a writer, but have spent most of my professional career writing, so I've had a lot of practice. However, I far prefer _this_ kind of writing, rather than _that_ kind of writing . . .

I really don't know a good answer to your question, and maybe others can help. Like you, I don't want to be evasive which can come off as being rude or withholding, but at the same time I don't want to put myself in danger by announcing I'm wearing Van Cleef & Arpels. Maybe a sensible reply is to say it was a gift. In the past, I've said something to the effect that I bought it because I liked it, sidestepping the whole issue of the brand. At the same time however, I hate it when people feel so entitled, or are so mean-spirited that they refuse to share the name of a firm or individual (such as a plumber or painter) who could well benefit from the referral--not that VCA falls into that category. 

On the other hand, you never know the kind of influence you may have. I remember an incident that must have happened thirty years ago (oh gosh, could it be that long)? I saw a woman at the beauty shop carrying the most beautiful handbag. The lines were stunning. It was structured and was bereft of logos or insignia. I can still see the bag. I complemented her and asked who made it. You probably guessed; Hermes.

Until then, I had never been in the store. That was the start of a life-long relationship with the brand. I'm grateful to her for sharing the information and making the introduction.

So I guess that is my circuitous way of saying in reply, be mindful of your audience and surroundings. You never know what kind of influence you may have. Depending on the context and who you're speaking to, share truthfully, but if you're in an elevator, the dry cleaners (depending on the dry cleaners!) or in unfamiliar surroundings, perhaps be vague.


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> First of all, thank you. No, I'm not a writer, but have spent most of my professional career writing, so I've had a lot of practice. However, I far prefer _this_ kind of writing, rather than _that_ kind of writing . . .
> 
> I really don't know a good answer to your question, and maybe others can help. Like you, I don't want to be evasive which can come off as being rude or withholding, but at the same time I don't want to put myself in danger by announcing I'm wearing Van Cleef & Arpels. Maybe a sensible reply is to say it was a gift. In the past, I've said something to the effect that I bought it because I liked it, sidestepping the whole issue of the brand. At the same time however, I hate it when people feel so entitled, or are so mean-spirited that they refuse to share the name of a firm or individual (such as a plumber or painter) who could well benefit from the referral--not that VCA falls into that category.
> 
> On the other hand, you never know the kind of influence you may have. I remember an incident that must have happened thirty years ago (oh gosh, could it be that long)? I saw a woman at the beauty shop carrying the most beautiful handbag. The lines were stunning. It was structured and was bereft of logos or insignia. I can still see the bag. I complemented her and asked who made it. You probably guessed; Hermes.
> 
> Until then, I had never been in the store. That was the start of a life-long relationship with the brand. I'm grateful to her for sharing the information and making the introduction.
> 
> So I guess that is my circuitous way of saying in reply, be mindful of your audience and surroundings. You never know what kind of influence you may have. Depending on the context and who you're speaking to, share truthfully, but if you're in an elevator, the dry cleaners (depending on the dry cleaners!) or in unfamiliar surroundings, perhaps be vague.



Ah, makes sense as to why your posts seem to flow effortlessly! Thank you this is very sound advice regarding the question. I think being vague by deflecting and saying it is a gift while in unfamiliar surroundings with strangers is a great idea.

I love that you were attracted by the bag first without knowing the brand name, I think it goes to show the fine craftsmanship that everyone can admire despite not knowing. It’s always exciting to discover brands this way and fall in love with the designs first than just the brand name it holds.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> I love the WG MOP, it's so gorgeous!  The MOP is a cool silver overtone which is beautiful in its own way (contrast to the pink overtone MOP used in YG).
> 
> It looks great next to the WG GMOP.  The clasp is 100% fabulous & creative you. I would have expected nothing less than that extra touch from you!      I also do love the WG pieces on you; it's very cool and crispy.
> 
> Here is an idea... I hope you love WG MOP enough to get a 5.  If you get a 5, you could build a white to black gradient necklace.
> Here's how to string it, in this order... The first 5 bracelet is WG MOP, next is WG GMOP. last bracelet is WG oynx.  Then you wear it with the WG MOP at the bottom as that is the "light" shade that will glow and also what you have least of vs GMOP and oynx which are both dark shades (e.g. 5 "light" motifs vs. 10 "dark" motifs).  Try that and see if you like it.
> 
> By the way, I love the neckline of your jacket.  It's beautiful the way you wear it in the photo.  I love that asymmetrical look. However, if I am not mistaken, I can see it can also button-up to create a funnel neck/oversized cowlneck.  I can see that would be a great look as well; very nice.
> 
> Here is a visual of what I'm trying to explain to create the gradient necklace so you can see if you even like it.  This is done with Tahitian pearls, however, the black is never a solid black as it would be with onyx.   A VA necklace like this will be very striking with oynx...  I think!  Oh, and now you get to show two clasps... super fabulous & creative!
> 
> View attachment 5392644


These pearls are beautiful.  Do you wear them layered or just the single strand


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> Extremely helpful! As always, you're spot on!
> 
> I agree--the Guilloche is so dissimilar (although similar in theme) it will distract from vintage alhambra with the stones. It would have to be a stand-alone piece, but my preference is to wear two together (which I know sounds so pretentious), but if I can, why not, and given the combinations, they can be very harmonious--or not, as in WG/WMOP and WG/onyx. While three, is do-able, it's a bit much, not because it's heavy, but because it's busy. It also gets into gilding-the-lilly territory, at least for me.
> 
> As far as the WG-hammered is concerned, my concern is that it could look like aluminum foil, but as with all things VCA . . . probably not! Sigh . . . another piece on the radar. That list just keeps getting longer.
> 
> Thank you for your sage advice.


Oh no it’s definitely not pretentious at all.  Your look is so refined and chic it’s effortless with the two 20 draped.  It’s simply fabulous that’s what it is.  Three 20s could be much but just depends. It’s a good dilemma to have.


----------



## WingNut

Happyish said:


> First of all, thank you. No, I'm not a writer, but have spent most of my professional career writing, so I've had a lot of practice. However, I far prefer _this_ kind of writing, rather than _that_ kind of writing . . .
> 
> I really don't know a good answer to your question, and maybe others can help. Like you, I don't want to be evasive which can come off as being rude or withholding, but at the same time I don't want to put myself in danger by announcing I'm wearing Van Cleef & Arpels. Maybe a sensible reply is to say it was a gift. In the past, I've said something to the effect that I bought it because I liked it, sidestepping the whole issue of the brand. At the same time however, I hate it when people feel so entitled, or are so mean-spirited that they refuse to share the name of a firm or individual (such as a plumber or painter) who could well benefit from the referral--not that VCA falls into that category.
> 
> On the other hand, you never know the kind of influence you may have. I remember an incident that must have happened thirty years ago (oh gosh, could it be that long)? I saw a woman at the beauty shop carrying the most beautiful handbag. The lines were stunning. It was structured and was bereft of logos or insignia. I can still see the bag. I complemented her and asked who made it. You probably guessed; Hermes.
> 
> Until then, I had never been in the store. That was the start of a life-long relationship with the brand. I'm grateful to her for sharing the information and making the introduction.
> 
> So I guess that is my circuitous way of saying in reply, be mindful of your audience and surroundings. You never know what kind of influence you may have. Depending on the context and who you're speaking to, share truthfully, but if you're in an elevator, the dry cleaners (depending on the dry cleaners!) or in unfamiliar surroundings, perhaps be vague.


I love your comments so much. I always struggle with the answer, so unless someone specifically asks for the brand, I just thank them for the compliment and don't volunteer it. If they do ask, I just say Van Cleef. Not many people in  my area have a clue what that is, so similar to when I'm carrying an Hermes bag and the supermarket check-out person compliments it, I take it as an appreciation for the design, independent of any bias of perception based on the brand.


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> These pearls are beautiful.  Do you wear them layered or just the single strand


Sorry to confuse, but those pearls are not mine; I just posted a photo as an example. 
I do have pearls (my first love is pearls!), and yes, I do layer.  However, when I layer, I like to layer long strands, not short strands.

A layering short story... 
The worst offence I have done in layering is wearing four strands at once.  It was at a formal event, and I was wearing a red dress.  I decided to pile it on with four strands of pearls.  So... imagine a very clean, slim, red column dress with four strands of pearls piled on, layered from 18" to 52".  It somehow worked, at least to me it did!    

So yes... if you like pearls, pile it on!  No one knows if your pearls are AAA top quality or fake glass.  Only I knew my pearls were real and how much I paid (and perhaps a few pearl connoisseurs).  If I had to guess, I would think most people thought they were fake as pearls are ubiquitous.  However, that in itself was the beauty... it was not about the value of my jewelry, it was about the fashion look of my simple red column dress, dripping in ropes of pearls.     

I love pearls... they always make a statement.  
Pearls to me are quiet elegance, a fashion statement, not a money statement (unless a person really knows about pearls).

If you are thinking of getting pearls or adding more pieces to pile on, go for it!   
I love love love pearls!  They will make you glow!


----------



## Happyish

WingNut said:


> I love your comments so much. I always struggle with the answer, so unless someone specifically asks for the brand, I just thank them for the compliment and don't volunteer it. If they do ask, I just say Van Cleef. Not many people in  my area have a clue what that is, so similar to when I'm carrying an Hermes bag and the supermarket check-out person compliments it, I take it as an appreciation for the design, independent of any bias of perception based on the brand.


And that's the way it should be!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Sorry to confuse, but those pearls are not mine; I just posted a photo as an example.
> I do have pearls (my first love is pearls!), and yes, I do layer.  However, when I layer, I like to layer long strands, not short strands.
> 
> A layering short story...
> The worst offence I have done in layering is wearing four strands at once.  It was at a formal event, and I was wearing a red dress.  I decided to pile it on with four strands of pearls.  So... imagine a very clean, slim, red column dress with four strands of pearls piled on, layered from 18" to 52".  It somehow worked, at least to me it did!
> 
> So yes... if you like pearls, pile it on!  No one knows if your pearls are AAA top quality or fake glass.  Only I knew my pearls were real and how much I paid (and perhaps a few pearl connoisseurs).  If I had to guess, I would think most people thought they were fake as pearls are ubiquitous.  However, that in itself was the beauty... it was not about the value of my jewelry, it was about the fashion look of my simple red column dress, dripping in ropes of pearls.
> 
> I love pearls... they always make a statement.
> Pearls to me are quiet elegance, a fashion statement, not a money statement (unless a person really knows about pearls).
> 
> If you are thinking of getting pearls or adding more pieces to pile on, go for it!
> I love love love pearls!  They will make you glow!


Hey--you can't go wrong with layers of pearls. I'm sure your layers were beautiful Think Coco Chanel. My mother certainly did.
My beautiful mother at 90!


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> This is a bit off topic and may sound like a strange question but are you a writer? If not, you should be (I also think @BigAkoya has talent for this) because I just enjoy reading your posts so much no matter how short or lengthy and admire not just your fashion style & collections but writing style as well! Apologies for fangirling I just had to mention this.
> 
> I’ve also had people come up to me to ask what pieces I’m wearing (usually my Cartier JUC or VCA pieces) and they are so kind in their compliments but I’m always a bit anxious to say the wrong thing. I don’t want to be rude and I worry that if I’m vague they would think I’m trying to gatekeep information or being snobbish by not mentioning the store/brand name.
> 
> I know you must have replied to her in the most gracious way but I do feel when I say the brand names it sounds a bit pretentious and I don’t want to alienate people who don’t know the brand. Some people who have asked have been strangers or friends who don’t know the brand. I wonder if there’s a happy medium response to the question of “where did you get it from?” that doesn’t come off as information gatekeeping nor pretentious.


My thoughts here on how to respond to "where did you get it?"....

This is just my opinion of course.
To me, pretentious is not what a person wears; it's the person's attitude.  There are very wealthy people who drip with money, yet they are the kindest and most gracious people.  There are also people who wear one little piece of luxury logo jewelry, yet they act high & mighty.

I feel that by downplaying what we wear and being vague in our response, we are indirectly being pretentious.  The question asked is a simple question, yet we are immediately assuming the other person cannot afford nor does not know about the finer things in life.  As they say, there is always a bigger bear, and I never assume I am the bigger bear.

For me, when complimented and asked "where did I get it" or "what brand is it", I respond with a big humble grin and say "thank you so much, it's a brand called Van Cleef & Arpels."  If the person knows VCA, they will say so.  If they do not know VCA, they will go and google.  I try and come across as humble and kind.  Being kind is different than being friendly.  Being kind is being courteous and considerate.

I am a believer of learning from others as each of us has so much knowledge to share.
I want to be exposed to and learn about the finer things in life.  Yes, it's a shallow comment, but it's relevant here in the context of this conversation about luxury goods.

I came from humble beginnings.  I worked as a waitress on the weekends in high school.  I worked through college as well, and I did not know much about the finer things in life, much less desire them.

I had a best friend in high school who's father was a jeweler.  He sold very high end jewelry and custom pieces.  My best friend would get amazing gifts for events.  Eight gifts for Hanukkah, every year, and most of the time, it was bling!   

I knew nothing of bling.  I was a poor kid, but my friend and her father kindly showed me fine jewelry, told me about Cartier and other brands.  They did not see me as a poor kid nor tried to hide it from me.  They graciously shared with me what they knew.

This opened my eyes, not only to bling, but to life, the finer things in life.  It gave me ambition, to want to be more than what I was.

Hence, my view is... when someone asks, tell them the truth, but be gracious and kind.
The more we know about life, the more we grow as a person.  It is then our decision if we decide to run with that knowledge or not.
Without that knowledge however, we do not know what wonderful things are out there in the world.

Hence, for me... when asked, I say that my piece is VCA or whatever brand I am wearing...
The little girl who hears about VCA may google and realize... "nah, that's just for 'rich' people" or "wow, I want to own these pieces when I grow up, so I better do well in school and start working for it."  I hope it's the latter.  She may be inspired; she may be tomorrow's CEO who piles on VCA.    

Sharing information and knowledge is a good thing.  Just my thoughts I want to share for another point of view.


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> Hey--you can't go wrong with layers of pearls. I'm sure your layers were beautiful Think Coco Chanel. My mother certainly did.
> My beautiful mother at 90!
> 
> View attachment 5393485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393490


Your mom is gorgeous and I am laughing because I have the same grey/black trim Chanel jacket that she is wearing!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Hey--you can't go wrong with layers of pearls. I'm sure your layers were beautiful Think Coco Chanel. My mother certainly did.
> My beautiful mother at 90!
> 
> View attachment 5393485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393490


Your mom is lovely!  I want to grow up and be like mom!  
I think I need to buy more pearls!  Love her look!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigAkoya

Safa said:


> 20 wg chalcedony for sure. I’ve tried it on and was so struck by it. It’s the most beautiful VCA non-hj piece I’ve tried on. It just doesn’t work *on* me, but to me the chalcedony 20 is exquisite. BigAkoya said it better below and has expressed helpful thoughts on metal vs stone 20s before, but the chalcedony 20 is the clear winner to me (always)


We should just dive in and get some chalcedony!   
It's such a lovely stone, and every time I see it in the case, I just stop to stare.  It always catches my eye!  

All this talk of chalcedony is inspiring me to try it on, again, for probably the 5th time.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Happyish said:


> Hey--you can't go wrong with layers of pearls. I'm sure your layers were beautiful Think Coco Chanel. My mother certainly did.
> My beautiful mother at 90!
> 
> View attachment 5393485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393490



Wow she is absolutely stunning and such a classy lady! Absolute goals!!


----------



## DR2014

BigAkoya said:


> Sorry to confuse, but those pearls are not mine; I just posted a photo as an example.
> I do have pearls (my first love is pearls!), and yes, I do layer.  However, when I layer, I like to layer long strands, not short strands.
> 
> A layering short story...
> The worst offence I have done in layering is wearing four strands at once.  It was at a formal event, and I was wearing a red dress.  I decided to pile it on with four strands of pearls.  So... imagine a very clean, slim, red column dress with four strands of pearls piled on, layered from 18" to 52".  It somehow worked, at least to me it did!
> 
> So yes... if you like pearls, pile it on!  No one knows if your pearls are AAA top quality or fake glass.  Only I knew my pearls were real and how much I paid (and perhaps a few pearl connoisseurs).  If I had to guess, I would think most people thought they were fake as pearls are ubiquitous.  However, that in itself was the beauty... it was not about the value of my jewelry, it was about the fashion look of my simple red column dress, dripping in ropes of pearls.
> 
> I love pearls... they always make a statement.
> Pearls to me are quiet elegance, a fashion statement, not a money statement (unless a person really knows about pearls).
> 
> If you are thinking of getting pearls or adding more pieces to pile on, go for it!
> I love love love pearls!  They will make you glow!


Thanks for this, @BigAkoya. I like to layer my opera length pearls and my mother's medium length strand of bigger pearls, and i always feel a little extra when I do that, but I love it too!!! Now I am off to shop for slim red dress....


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> Hey--you can't go wrong with layers of pearls. I'm sure your layers were beautiful Think Coco Chanel. My mother certainly did.
> My beautiful mother at 90!
> 
> View attachment 5393485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393490


Your mother is just beautiful and so inspiring! I hope I am wearing my jewels happily at 90 just like she does!


----------



## Happyish

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Wow she is absolutely stunning and such a classy lady! Absolute goals!!


Yes, they don't make them like her anymore. She was amazing. I was very blessed. I had two extraordinary parents.


----------



## Happyish

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Wow she is absolutely stunning and such a classy lady! Absolute goals!!


Thank you!


----------



## Happyish

DS2006 said:


> Your mother is just beautiful and so inspiring! I hope I am wearing my jewels happily at 90 just like she does!


Thank you.
Every day she's an inspiration. Moreover, not only did she wear her jewelry, she was still buying it at 90!


----------



## citykitty24

Lovely photos of your very chic mother, @Happyish ! Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> Hey--you can't go wrong with layers of pearls. I'm sure your layers were beautiful Think Coco Chanel. My mother certainly did.
> My beautiful mother at 90!
> 
> View attachment 5393485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393490



I love this so much!! Your mother is beautiful and absolutely glowing with all her pearls. She totally rocks the chic Coco Chanel look. Love!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> Hey--you can't go wrong with layers of pearls. I'm sure your layers were beautiful Think Coco Chanel. My mother certainly did.
> My beautiful mother at 90!
> 
> View attachment 5393485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393490


Your mom is such a classy lady  @Happyish


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> My thoughts here on how to respond to "where did you get it?"....
> 
> This is just my opinion of course.
> To me, pretentious is not what a person wears; it's the person's attitude.  There are very wealthy people who drip with money, yet they are the kindest and most gracious people.  There are also people who wear one little piece of luxury logo jewelry, yet they act high & mighty.
> 
> I feel that by downplaying what we wear and being vague in our response, we are indirectly being pretentious.  The question asked is a simple question, yet we are immediately assuming the other person cannot afford nor does not know about the finer things in life.  As they say, there is always a bigger bear, and I never assume I am the bigger bear.
> 
> For me, when complimented and asked "where did I get it" or "what brand is it", I respond with a big humble grin and say "thank you so much, it's a brand called Van Cleef & Arpels."  If the person knows VCA, they will say so.  If they do not know VCA, they will go and google.  I try and come across as humble and kind.  Being kind is different than being friendly.  Being kind is being courteous and considerate.
> 
> I am a believer of learning from others as each of us has so much knowledge to share.
> I want to be exposed to and learn about the finer things in life.  Yes, it's a shallow comment, but it's relevant here in the context of this conversation about luxury goods.
> 
> I came from humble beginnings.  I worked as a waitress on the weekends in high school.  I worked through college as well, and I did not know much about the finer things in life, much less desire them.
> 
> I had a best friend in high school who's father was a jeweler.  He sold very high end jewelry and custom pieces.  My best friend would get amazing gifts for events.  Eight gifts for Hanukkah, every year, and most of the time, it was bling!
> 
> I knew nothing of bling.  I was a poor kid, but my friend and her father kindly showed me fine jewelry, told me about Cartier and other brands.  They did not see me as a poor kid nor tried to hide it from me.  They graciously shared with me what they knew.
> 
> This opened my eyes, not only to bling, but to life, the finer things in life.  It gave me ambition, to want to be more than what I was.
> 
> Hence, my view is... when someone asks, tell them the truth, but be gracious and kind.
> The more we know about life, the more we grow as a person.  It is then our decision if we decide to run with that knowledge or not.
> Without that knowledge however, we do not know what wonderful things are out there in the world.
> 
> Hence, for me... when asked, I say that my piece is VCA or whatever brand I am wearing...
> The little girl who hears about VCA may google and realize... "nah, that's just for 'rich' people" or "wow, I want to own these pieces when I grow up, so I better do well in school and start working for it."  I hope it's the latter.  She may be inspired; she may be tomorrow's CEO who piles on VCA.
> 
> Sharing information and knowledge is a good thing.  Just my thoughts I want to share for another point of view.



Dear @BigAkoya when you put it this way I completely agree with everything you’ve said. I hope I came off as kind and not pretentious to all the strangers who have asked me in the past. Besides all of the eye candy here I truly feel like I’m gaining pearls of wisdom from all of you ladies, and I appreciate every advice and comment.

What an inspiring story about your life journey and I admire you for working towards your dreams and making all your shiny gem wishes come true! You deserve all of it


----------



## Happyish

tenshix said:


> I love this so much!! Your mother is beautiful and absolutely glowing with all her pearls. She totally rocks the chic Coco Chanel look. Love!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Happyish

tenshix said:


> Dear @BigAkoya when you put it this way I completely agree with everything you’ve said. I hope I came off as kind and not pretentious to all the strangers who have asked me in the past. Besides all of the eye candy here I truly feel like I’m gaining pearls of wisdom from all of you ladies, and I appreciate every advice and comment.
> 
> What an inspiring story about your life journey and I admire you for working towards your dreams and making all your shiny gem wishes come true! You deserve all of it


Agreed! 110%


----------



## DeryaHm

BigAkoya said:


> We should just dive in and get some chalcedony!
> It's such a lovely stone, and every time I see it in the case, I just stop to stare.  It always catches my eye!
> 
> All this talk of chalcedony is inspiring me to try it on, again, for probably the 5th time.



You should! I never wear the chalcedony I have! I think it’s because I’m not a WG person. But you are …


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> Your mom is gorgeous and I am laughing because I have the same grey/black trim Chanel jacket that she is wearing!


Equally wonderful no matter the age!


----------



## rosebean

Happyish said:


> Hey--you can't go wrong with layers of pearls. I'm sure your layers were beautiful Think Coco Chanel. My mother certainly did.
> My beautiful mother at 90!
> 
> View attachment 5393485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393490


What a lovely lady! So inspiring!


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> My thoughts here on how to respond to "where did you get it?"....
> 
> This is just my opinion of course.
> To me, pretentious is not what a person wears; it's the person's attitude.  There are very wealthy people who drip with money, yet they are the kindest and most gracious people.  There are also people who wear one little piece of luxury logo jewelry, yet they act high & mighty.
> 
> I feel that by downplaying what we wear and being vague in our response, we are indirectly being pretentious.  The question asked is a simple question, yet we are immediately assuming the other person cannot afford nor does not know about the finer things in life.  As they say, there is always a bigger bear, and I never assume I am the bigger bear.
> 
> For me, when complimented and asked "where did I get it" or "what brand is it", I respond with a big humble grin and say "thank you so much, it's a brand called Van Cleef & Arpels."  If the person knows VCA, they will say so.  If they do not know VCA, they will go and google.  I try and come across as humble and kind.  Being kind is different than being friendly.  Being kind is being courteous and considerate.
> 
> I am a believer of learning from others as each of us has so much knowledge to share.
> I want to be exposed to and learn about the finer things in life.  Yes, it's a shallow comment, but it's relevant here in the context of this conversation about luxury goods.
> 
> I came from humble beginnings.  I worked as a waitress on the weekends in high school.  I worked through college as well, and I did not know much about the finer things in life, much less desire them.
> 
> I had a best friend in high school who's father was a jeweler.  He sold very high end jewelry and custom pieces.  My best friend would get amazing gifts for events.  Eight gifts for Hanukkah, every year, and most of the time, it was bling!
> 
> I knew nothing of bling.  I was a poor kid, but my friend and her father kindly showed me fine jewelry, told me about Cartier and other brands.  They did not see me as a poor kid nor tried to hide it from me.  They graciously shared with me what they knew.
> 
> This opened my eyes, not only to bling, but to life, the finer things in life.  It gave me ambition, to want to be more than what I was.
> 
> Hence, my view is... when someone asks, tell them the truth, but be gracious and kind.
> The more we know about life, the more we grow as a person.  It is then our decision if we decide to run with that knowledge or not.
> Without that knowledge however, we do not know what wonderful things are out there in the world.
> 
> Hence, for me... when asked, I say that my piece is VCA or whatever brand I am wearing...
> The little girl who hears about VCA may google and realize... "nah, that's just for 'rich' people" or "wow, I want to own these pieces when I grow up, so I better do well in school and start working for it."  I hope it's the latter.  She may be inspired; she may be tomorrow's CEO who piles on VCA.
> 
> Sharing information and knowledge is a good thing.  Just my thoughts I want to share for another point of view.



Always love reading your post, either your life story or your honest opinion or your jewelry education. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> Extremely helpful! As always, you're spot on!
> 
> I agree--the Guilloche is so dissimilar (although similar in theme) it will distract from vintage alhambra with the stones. It would have to be a stand-alone piece, but my preference is to wear two together (which I know sounds so pretentious), but if I can, why not, and given the combinations, they can be very harmonious--or not, as in WG/WMOP and WG/onyx. While three, is do-able, it's a bit much, not because it's heavy, but because it's busy. It also gets into gilding-the-lilly territory, at least for me.
> 
> As far as the WG-hammered is concerned, my concern is that it could look like aluminum foil, but as with all things VCA . . . probably not! Sigh . . . another piece on the radar. That list just keeps getting longer.
> 
> Thank you for your sage advice.



I love the WG hammered which I think could possibly work with GMOP too. But I tend to pile stuff on


----------



## Candy Floss

BigAkoya said:


> My thoughts here on how to respond to "where did you get it?"....
> 
> This is just my opinion of course.
> To me, pretentious is not what a person wears; it's the person's attitude.  There are very wealthy people who drip with money, yet they are the kindest and most gracious people.  There are also people who wear one little piece of luxury logo jewelry, yet they act high & mighty.
> 
> I feel that by downplaying what we wear and being vague in our response, we are indirectly being pretentious.  The question asked is a simple question, yet we are immediately assuming the other person cannot afford nor does not know about the finer things in life.  As they say, there is always a bigger bear, and I never assume I am the bigger bear.
> 
> For me, when complimented and asked "where did I get it" or "what brand is it", I respond with a big humble grin and say "thank you so much, it's a brand called Van Cleef & Arpels."  If the person knows VCA, they will say so.  If they do not know VCA, they will go and google.  I try and come across as humble and kind.  Being kind is different than being friendly.  Being kind is being courteous and considerate.
> 
> I am a believer of learning from others as each of us has so much knowledge to share.
> I want to be exposed to and learn about the finer things in life.  Yes, it's a shallow comment, but it's relevant here in the context of this conversation about luxury goods.
> 
> I came from humble beginnings.  I worked as a waitress on the weekends in high school.  I worked through college as well, and I did not know much about the finer things in life, much less desire them.
> 
> I had a best friend in high school who's father was a jeweler.  He sold very high end jewelry and custom pieces.  My best friend would get amazing gifts for events.  Eight gifts for Hanukkah, every year, and most of the time, it was bling!
> 
> I knew nothing of bling.  I was a poor kid, but my friend and her father kindly showed me fine jewelry, told me about Cartier and other brands.  They did not see me as a poor kid nor tried to hide it from me.  They graciously shared with me what they knew.
> 
> This opened my eyes, not only to bling, but to life, the finer things in life.  It gave me ambition, to want to be more than what I was.
> 
> Hence, my view is... when someone asks, tell them the truth, but be gracious and kind.
> The more we know about life, the more we grow as a person.  It is then our decision if we decide to run with that knowledge or not.
> Without that knowledge however, we do not know what wonderful things are out there in the world.
> 
> Hence, for me... when asked, I say that my piece is VCA or whatever brand I am wearing...
> The little girl who hears about VCA may google and realize... "nah, that's just for 'rich' people" or "wow, I want to own these pieces when I grow up, so I better do well in school and start working for it."  I hope it's the latter.  She may be inspired; she may be tomorrow's CEO who piles on VCA.
> 
> Sharing information and knowledge is a good thing.  Just my thoughts I want to share for another point of view.





BigAkoya said:


> My thoughts here on how to respond to "where did you get it?"....
> 
> This is just my opinion of course.
> To me, pretentious is not what a person wears; it's the person's attitude.  There are very wealthy people who drip with money, yet they are the kindest and most gracious people.  There are also people who wear one little piece of luxury logo jewelry, yet they act high & mighty.
> 
> I feel that by downplaying what we wear and being vague in our response, we are indirectly being pretentious.  The question asked is a simple question, yet we are immediately assuming the other person cannot afford nor does not know about the finer things in life.  As they say, there is always a bigger bear, and I never assume I am the bigger bear.
> 
> For me, when complimented and asked "where did I get it" or "what brand is it", I respond with a big humble grin and say "thank you so much, it's a brand called Van Cleef & Arpels."  If the person knows VCA, they will say so.  If they do not know VCA, they will go and google.  I try and come across as humble and kind.  Being kind is different than being friendly.  Being kind is being courteous and considerate.
> 
> I am a believer of learning from others as each of us has so much knowledge to share.
> I want to be exposed to and learn about the finer things in life.  Yes, it's a shallow comment, but it's relevant here in the context of this conversation about luxury goods.
> 
> I came from humble beginnings.  I worked as a waitress on the weekends in high school.  I worked through college as well, and I did not know much about the finer things in life, much less desire them.
> 
> I had a best friend in high school who's father was a jeweler.  He sold very high end jewelry and custom pieces.  My best friend would get amazing gifts for events.  Eight gifts for Hanukkah, every year, and most of the time, it was bling!
> 
> I knew nothing of bling.  I was a poor kid, but my friend and her father kindly showed me fine jewelry, told me about Cartier and other brands.  They did not see me as a poor kid nor tried to hide it from me.  They graciously shared with me what they knew.
> 
> This opened my eyes, not only to bling, but to life, the finer things in life.  It gave me ambition, to want to be more than what I was.
> 
> Hence, my view is... when someone asks, tell them the truth, but be gracious and kind.
> The more we know about life, the more we grow as a person.  It is then our decision if we decide to run with that knowledge or not.
> Without that knowledge however, we do not know what wonderful things are out there in the world.
> 
> Hence, for me... when asked, I say that my piece is VCA or whatever brand I am wearing...
> The little girl who hears about VCA may google and realize... "nah, that's just for 'rich' people" or "wow, I want to own these pieces when I grow up, so I better do well in school and start working for it."  I hope it's the latter.  She may be inspired; she may be tomorrow's CEO who piles on VCA.
> 
> Sharing information and knowledge is a good thing.  Just my thoughts I want to share for another point of view.


I am not good in words, but I learned so much from what you said here. Thank you for sharing your thoughts, it's so enlightening!


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> Hey--you can't go wrong with layers of pearls. I'm sure your layers were beautiful Think Coco Chanel. My mother certainly did.
> My beautiful mother at 90!
> 
> View attachment 5393485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393490


Lovely stylish mom


----------



## WingNut

Happyish said:


> Hey--you can't go wrong with layers of pearls. I'm sure your layers were beautiful Think Coco Chanel. My mother certainly did.
> My beautiful mother at 90!
> 
> View attachment 5393485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393490


Oh my gosh. She looks so amazing and classy! What a fabulous inspiration to have in your family.


----------



## WingNut

BigAkoya said:


> My thoughts here on how to respond to "where did you get it?"....
> 
> This is just my opinion of course.
> To me, pretentious is not what a person wears; it's the person's attitude.  There are very wealthy people who drip with money, yet they are the kindest and most gracious people.  There are also people who wear one little piece of luxury logo jewelry, yet they act high & mighty.
> 
> I feel that by downplaying what we wear and being vague in our response, we are indirectly being pretentious.  The question asked is a simple question, yet we are immediately assuming the other person cannot afford nor does not know about the finer things in life.  As they say, there is always a bigger bear, and I never assume I am the bigger bear.
> 
> For me, when complimented and asked "where did I get it" or "what brand is it", I respond with a big humble grin and say "thank you so much, it's a brand called Van Cleef & Arpels."  If the person knows VCA, they will say so.  If they do not know VCA, they will go and google.  I try and come across as humble and kind.  Being kind is different than being friendly.  Being kind is being courteous and considerate.
> 
> I am a believer of learning from others as each of us has so much knowledge to share.
> I want to be exposed to and learn about the finer things in life.  Yes, it's a shallow comment, but it's relevant here in the context of this conversation about luxury goods.
> 
> I came from humble beginnings.  I worked as a waitress on the weekends in high school.  I worked through college as well, and I did not know much about the finer things in life, much less desire them.
> 
> I had a best friend in high school who's father was a jeweler.  He sold very high end jewelry and custom pieces.  My best friend would get amazing gifts for events.  Eight gifts for Hanukkah, every year, and most of the time, it was bling!
> 
> I knew nothing of bling.  I was a poor kid, but my friend and her father kindly showed me fine jewelry, told me about Cartier and other brands.  They did not see me as a poor kid nor tried to hide it from me.  They graciously shared with me what they knew.
> 
> This opened my eyes, not only to bling, but to life, the finer things in life.  It gave me ambition, to want to be more than what I was.
> 
> Hence, my view is... when someone asks, tell them the truth, but be gracious and kind.
> The more we know about life, the more we grow as a person.  It is then our decision if we decide to run with that knowledge or not.
> Without that knowledge however, we do not know what wonderful things are out there in the world.
> 
> Hence, for me... when asked, I say that my piece is VCA or whatever brand I am wearing...
> The little girl who hears about VCA may google and realize... "nah, that's just for 'rich' people" or "wow, I want to own these pieces when I grow up, so I better do well in school and start working for it."  I hope it's the latter.  She may be inspired; she may be tomorrow's CEO who piles on VCA.
> 
> Sharing information and knowledge is a good thing.  Just my thoughts I want to share for another point of view.



Interesting.....I never thought my hesitation to to speak about the brand could be considered to be "pretentious" or an attempt to be exclusive....that's definitely not the intent but I can see where it might be considered as such. I do offer the brand when asked, but generally don't volunteer. The strange part is that people unfamiliar with the brand when complimenting my bag/jewelry are genuinely appreciative of the information I give, but those that recognize the name (if not the design as part of the brand) sometimes respond with a raised eyebrow, which I might perceive as judgement, which might be what influences my reactions. Hmmm......


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Out to dinner last night.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Putting the focus on my beloved butterfly ring


----------



## snnysmm

eternallove4bag said:


> Putting the focus on my beloved butterfly ring
> View attachment 5394266



You have a wonderful sense of style. Elegant, timeless and I love how everything always coordinates.
I am looking to change my wardrobe and I love looking at your posts for inspiration!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cyoo1234 said:


> You have a wonderful sense of style. Elegant, timeless and I love how everything always coordinates.
> I am looking to change my wardrobe and I love looking at your posts for inspiration!


You are too kind! Thank you so much for your sweet words


----------



## Southern Gem

kelsenia said:


> Wore this beautiful combo today!


 Your watch is GIVING!!!3


----------



## Happyish

kelsenia said:


> Wore this beautiful combo today!


I know you love both and both are very beautiful. 
But IMHO, the bracelet detracts from the watch and vice-versa. The eye travels back and forth without settling on either piece. As a result, they compete for attention. While each are glorious, they deserve to be worn separately. 
That's my impression. Please feel free to disagree.


----------



## kelsenia

Southern Gem said:


> Your watch is GIVING!!!3


Thank you❤️



Happyish said:


> I know you love both and both are very beautiful.
> But IMHO, the bracelet detracts from the watch and vice-versa. The eye travels back and forth without settling on either piece. As a result, they compete for attention. While each are glorious, they deserve to be worn separately.
> That's my impression. Please feel free to disagree.


I do love the combo, but I would be worried about the 5 motif slipping under the watch and causing scratching of one or both… so I probably won’t wear them together too often other than on both arms.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Putting the focus on my beloved butterfly ring
> View attachment 5394266


Very elegant and effortless.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Putting the focus on my beloved butterfly ring
> View attachment 5394266


If you keep whipping out your butterfly ring, you're going to make me cave and get one!  
The ring looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## kelsenia

eternallove4bag said:


> Putting the focus on my beloved butterfly ring
> View attachment 5394266


This is honestly one of the prettiest mod shots i’ve seen on this forum! Beautiful ring.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Quick photo of YG turquoise with pave gold guilloche to illustrate my point. I think these are much better together.





eternallove4bag said:


> Putting the focus on my beloved butterfly ring
> View attachment 5394266


i love this ring on you


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> Putting the focus on my beloved butterfly ring
> View attachment 5394266


So beautiful and the ring is just fabulous!


----------



## hja

eternallove4bag said:


> Putting the focus on my beloved butterfly ring



Not everyone can pull off the butterfly ring but on you, it looks absolutely perfect!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Very elegant and effortless.


Thank you so much @rosebean 



BigAkoya said:


> If you keep whipping out your butterfly ring, you're going to make me cave and get one!
> The ring looks gorgeous on you!


Hehe Akoya I was hoping to change your mind and bring you to the dark side with me … honestly though this butterfly ring has become one of my favorite go-to pieces to wear along with the Frivole pave earrings, which btw I have to thank you for giving me a gently nudge to reconsider it



kelsenia said:


> This is honestly one of the prettiest mod shots i’ve seen on this forum! Beautiful ring.


You made my day @kelsenia … I love being able to share my love for VCA with like minded VCA lovers here!



missie1 said:


> i love this ring on you


@missie1 one of the best ring purchases I ever made because I reach out for it so much! Thank you so much 



lvchanellvr said:


> So beautiful and the ring is just fabulous!


Thank you so much @lvchanellvr This ring is so feminine and whimsical. Absolutely love wearing it



hja said:


> Not everyone can pull off the butterfly ring but on you, it looks absolutely perfect!


Thank you so much @hja  I love how vertsaile this ring is. Can be dressed up with a dress or dressed down with a pair of jeans and shorts.


----------



## Pursi

Playing around with different metals... RG, YG, WG, and Plat


----------



## Bagsbags18

One of these will be my first vca bracelet.. I just had to leave the store because really I couldn’t decide.. which one do you guys prefer? Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## kelsenia

Bagsbags18 said:


> One of these will be my first vca bracelet.. I just had to leave the store because really I couldn’t decide.. which one do you guys prefer? Thanks for your help in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394972
> View attachment 5394973


They’re both stunning! Malachite is very delicate and will require more care and attention compared to carnelian. You can always replace motifs, but when malachite repeatedly touches water/sweat/lotions etc it will dull significantly (look at the malachite thread on here for more info).
You should also consider if one color or the other complements your wardrobe… but I vote carnelian because of ease.
Did you get to try on the other colors too (even just for fun!!!)? Tigers eye, onyx, blue agate and chalcedony (but the last is only in white gold) also all have similar durability to carnelian.
I wear my onyx everyday in a stack. I shower with it, and it doesn’t look as good as my bracelets that I don’t wear as frequently but it still looks very pretty, and you can’t tell any difference between those that i don’t wear as frequently and the onyx one after it’s been cleaned. It’s too hard for me personally to remove bracelets and put them on by myself multiple times a day, so that’s why i don’t take them off.
Sorry this may have been too much of a rant
Good luck with your decision!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

Pearls on Poodles!


----------



## rosebean

chiaoapple said:


> Pearls on Poodles!
> View attachment 5395124


beautiful, love the pearls!


----------



## rosebean

Bagsbags18 said:


> One of these will be my first vca bracelet.. I just had to leave the store because really I couldn’t decide.. which one do you guys prefer? Thanks for your help in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394972
> View attachment 5394973


both are beautiful. the green gives a cool feeling, the red gives a warm feeling. I like the Malachite a bit more on you.


----------



## Bagsbags18

kelsenia said:


> They’re both stunning! Malachite is very delicate and will require more care and attention compared to carnelian. You can always replace motifs, but when malachite repeatedly touches water/sweat/lotions etc it will dull significantly (look at the malachite thread on here for more info).
> You should also consider if one color or the other complements your wardrobe… but I vote carnelian because of ease.
> Did you get to try on the other colors too (even just for fun!!!)? Tigers eye, onyx, blue agate and chalcedony (but the last is only in white gold) also all have similar durability to carnelian.
> I wear my onyx everyday in a stack. I shower with it, and it doesn’t look as good as my bracelets that I don’t wear as frequently but it still looks very pretty, and you can’t tell any difference between those that i don’t wear as frequently and the onyx one after it’s been cleaned. It’s too hard for me personally to remove bracelets and put them on by myself multiple times a day, so that’s why i don’t take them off.
> Sorry this may have been too much of a rant
> Good luck with your decision!!!


Thanks for your very thorough explanation! Yes the SA mention that carnelian is much more durable comparing to malachite! I hate to baby my jewelry but I take everything off by the time I got home as well, nothing go to the shower with me except my necklace. I really do feel I can live with both, now it’s just the matter of choosing the color . I feel like now it’s either I get the rarest one so if one day I feel like I want the other one later I could just go to the store and purchase it. But yes everything was available for me to try except for the tiger eye. I’ll read more about malachite! Thanks again for your help


----------



## doloresmia

My VCA trifecta and a brutally old sweater

tigers eye and mop 20s and carnelian earrings. The real thing - not just a color photocopy anymore


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Bagsbags18 said:


> One of these will be my first vca bracelet.. I just had to leave the store because really I couldn’t decide.. which one do you guys prefer? Thanks for your help in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394972
> View attachment 5394973


I prefer the malachite but you really can’t go wrong with either.


----------



## kelsenia

Bagsbags18 said:


> Thanks for your very thorough explanation! Yes the SA mention that carnelian is much more durable comparing to malachite! I hate to baby my jewelry but I take everything off by the time I got home as well, nothing go to the shower with me except my necklace. I really do feel I can live with both, now it’s just the matter of choosing the color . I feel like now it’s either I get the rarest one so if one day I feel like I want the other one later I could just go to the store and purchase it. But yes everything was available for me to try except for the tiger eye. I’ll read more about malachite! Thanks again for your help


Also try to see multiple pieces of each one. All of the stones except for onyx look different in each piece due to either color or striation differences. Carnelian and blue agate range in colors (and look different on skin compared to tray). Malachite, chalcedony and tigers eye vary a lot in striations. Certain striations and colors may speak to you more! 
Both Malachite and carnelian are not that rare for VCA to my knowledge, I always see pieces in the store. Blue agate, chalcedony and tigers eye are a little bit harder to come by but definitely not impossible, with tigers eye being the most rare of those due to material scarcity.

Buy what makes your heart sing, rarity shouldn’t be the driving factor in your choice in my opinion as this is likely going to be a long term piece for you.


----------



## Bagsbags18

rosebean said:


> both are beautiful. the green gives a cool feeling, the red gives a warm feeling. I like the Malachite a bit more on you.


I do like the malachite better after sleeping on it. Thank you!


----------



## rosebean

Bagsbags18 said:


> I do like the malachite better after sleeping on it. Thank you!


I am sure you will be happy with either! Good luck!


----------



## LuckyMe14

Really love malachite! It looks much lighter/vibrant in sunlight


----------



## chiaoapple

@BigAkoya here comes the WG guilloche on striped shirt… one in action, one flat lay


----------



## chiaoapple

Simulating the 20-motif effect by linking the YG Onyx 10 motif to a simple chain of similar length. Conveniently hidden 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
under the collar!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Simulating the 20-motif effect by linking the YG Onyx 10 motif to a simple chain of similar length. Conveniently hidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under the collar!


What a neat idea and I love your outfit too!


----------



## mesh123

chiaoapple said:


> Simulating the 20-motif effect by linking the YG Onyx 10 motif to a simple chain of similar length. Conveniently hidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under the collar!


Beautiful


----------



## wantitneedit

chiaoapple said:


> Simulating the 20-motif effect by linking the YG Onyx 10 motif to a simple chain of similar length. Conveniently hidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under the collar!


you look lovely! May I please ask where your skirt is from? It looks like leather?


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> We should just dive in and get some chalcedony!
> It's such a lovely stone, and every time I see it in the case, I just stop to stare.  It always catches my eye!
> 
> All this talk of chalcedony is inspiring me to try it on, again, for probably the 5th time.


Chalcedony . . . in case you needed any encouragement!


----------



## Happyish

chiaoapple said:


> Pearls on Poodles!
> View attachment 5395124


Never mind the jewelry--WHERE DID YOU GET THAT SHIRT????? I NEED ONE


----------



## Happyish

rosebean said:


> both are beautiful. the green gives a cool feeling, the red gives a warm feeling. I like the Malachite a bit more on you.


Me too.


----------



## chiaoapple

Thanks so much!



wantitneedit said:


> you look lovely! May I please ask where your skirt is from? It looks like leather?


It is fake leather actually, and I got it fairly cheaply from an online shop last year, so it’s no longer available 



Happyish said:


> Never mind the jewelry--WHERE DID YOU GET THAT SHIRT????? I NEED ONE


It is from Alice + Olivia, also last year, hope they still have it!


----------



## Ylesiya

Wearing my new Tiger Eye earrings to the office today (paired with Chopard tiger pendant  )



And the other side:



I keep sending myself to the ban island without any success


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> @BigAkoya here comes the WG guilloche on striped shirt… one in action, one flat lay
> View attachment 5395736
> View attachment 5395737


This piece is so gorgeous, and you look great with it! It looks so fun and crispy with stripes. 
Thanks for the mod shot.  You have an amazing collection!


----------



## luckylove

Happyish said:


> Chalcedony . . . in case you needed any encouragement!
> 
> View attachment 5396259


Stunning beyond words!


----------



## Happyish

chiaoapple said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> It is fake leather actually, and I got it fairly cheaply from an online shop last year, so it’s no longer available
> 
> 
> It is from Alice + Olivia, also last year, hope they still have it!


Thank you. They did and I did!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Why don't i Iook good in so many of these beautiful stones?
I mean i guess my wallet is happy. Hmm maybe the wallet & mirror are in cahoots


----------



## glamourbag

A bottle of Red said:


> Why don't i Iook good in so many of these beautiful stones?
> I mean i guess my wallet is happy. Hmm maybe the wallet & mirror are in cahoots


Which ones did you find not to work with you? Perhaps you are a DIAMONDS girl I know I adore Tigers eye but it isn't the nicest option for me.


----------



## chiaoapple

Ylesiya said:


> Wearing my new Tiger Eye earrings to the office today (paired with Chopard tiger pendant  )
> View attachment 5396314
> 
> 
> And the other side:
> View attachment 5396321
> 
> 
> I keep sending myself to the ban island without any success


Love this pairing! The tiger pendant is amazing!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Ylesiya said:


> Wearing my new Tiger Eye earrings to the office today (paired with Chopard tiger pendant  )
> View attachment 5396314
> 
> 
> And the other side:
> View attachment 5396321
> 
> 
> I keep sending myself to the ban island without any success


Tiger Eye is my fav VCA stone and these look fantastic on you! Congrats!


----------



## A bottle of Red

glamourbag said:


> Which ones did you find not to work with you? Perhaps you are a DIAMONDS girl I know I adore Tigers eye but it isn't the nicest option for me.


The 6 motif (mop & chalcedony ) faded away on me & the malachite pave earrings looked stunning on the tray but just blah on me.
So far onyx, tiger eye, carnelian all pop whether i am super pale or slightly tanned.


----------



## missie1

A bottle of Red said:


> The 6 motif (mop & chalcedony ) faded away on me & the malachite pave earrings looked stunning on the tray but just blah on me.
> So far onyx, tiger eye, carnelian all pop whether i am super pale or slightly tanned.


The chalcedony looked horrible on me as well. I think this stone really depends on your coloring as it’s a light translucent stone.


----------



## rosebean

missie1 said:


> The chalcedony looked horrible on me as well. I think this stone really depends on your coloring as it’s a light translucent stone.


I love the look of chalcedony, onyx, and MOP earrings and necklace on the tray and on the VCA model, just so stunning. So I tried them last year in Vegas, I love it at that time, but didn’t dare to pull the trigger as I always thought white gold doesn’t look on me, so I contemplated overnight, and went back next day to try again, and it was gone. 
I wondered what you ladies think what kind of skin tone will chalcedony look good on.


----------



## glamourbag

A bottle of Red said:


> The 6 motif (mop & chalcedony ) faded away on me & the malachite pave earrings looked stunning on the tray but just blah on me.
> So far onyx, tiger eye, carnelian all pop whether i am super pale or slightly tanned.


Ah yes Chalcedony I find fades away when Im fair but is more significant with my tan. Visually, however, it is one of my favorites. Did you ever try the TE, Carnelian & MOP 6 Motif (or perhaps you have it)? I suppose we all have the pieces we wished would work on us....


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> I love the look of chalcedony, onyx, and MOP earrings and necklace on the tray and on the VCA model, just so stunning. So I tried them last year in Vegas, I love it at that time, but didn’t dare to pull the trigger as I always thought white gold doesn’t look on me, so I contemplated overnight, and went back next day to try again, and it was gone.
> I wondered what you ladies think what kind of skin tone will chalcedony look good on.


I think if you are very, very fair it can be a very subtle stone and it looks almost icy and if that is what one is after, perfect. Alternatively I think for it to "pop a little" then a light tan+ always works. My mother has deeper skin tone than I do (I inherited my father's skin) and the color always looks lovely on her. I think it really is different for each person because ,within each shade, we have to take into account the warm, neutral or cool undertone of our skin.


----------



## A bottle of Red

glamourbag said:


> Ah yes Chalcedony I find fades away when Im fair but is more significant with my tan. Visually, however, it is one of my favorites. Did you ever try the TE, Carnelian & MOP 6 Motif (or perhaps you have it)? I suppose we all have the pieces we wished would work on us....


Yep that's the 6 motif i have!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Here it is glowing in the fall sun


----------



## rosebean

A bottle of Red said:


> Yep that's the 6 motif i have!


So pretty, and the yellow and red just pop on you. Great choice and I guess we know what look good on you and what does not work.


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> I think if you are very, very fair it can be a very subtle stone and it looks almost icy and if that is what one is after, perfect. Alternatively I think for it to "pop a little" then a light tan+ always works. My mother has deeper skin tone than I do (I inherited my father's skin) and the color always looks lovely on her. I think it really is different for each person because ,within each shade, we have to take into account the warm, neutral or cool undertone of our skin.


Very good observation and well said on considering our skin under tone, specially for the translucent stone. That’s why we have to try and try, unfortunately with the global shortage, we either use our imagination or be patient.


----------



## glamourbag

A bottle of Red said:


> Here it is glowing in the fall sun


100% Perfect on you!!!! Very pretty! Chalcedony who????


----------



## A bottle of Red

glamourbag said:


> 100% Perfect on you!!!! Very pretty! Chalcedony who????


 exactly!


----------



## A bottle of Red

rosebean said:


> So pretty, and the yellow and red just pop on you. Great choice and I guess we know what look good on you and what does not work.


Tysm! I wouldn't have ever guessed this looks good on me either. I hope you can find what you love


----------



## boomer1234

2020 holiday pendant is my daily go to


----------



## snnysmm

A bottle of Red said:


> Here it is glowing in the fall sun



Omg I tried this on today and I fell in love!  What types of tops do you wear it with?  I love it so much, but I wasn’t sure if I knew how to style it.

My VCA wishlist keeps growing and growing…. I need to have tunnel vision and only look towards the 20 motif and not be distracted, but this 6 motif is just so beautiful!


----------



## A bottle of Red

cyoo1234 said:


> Omg I tried this on today and I fell in love!  What types of tops do you wear it with?  I love it so much, but I wasn’t sure if I knew how to style it.
> 
> My VCA wishlist keeps growing and growing…. I need to have tunnel vision and only look towards the 20 motif and not be distracted, but this 6 motif is just so beautiful!


It is so gorgeous!  20 motifs don't flatter me, but if it looks good on you then you have a tough choice what to buy. Which 20 are you considering? 

I wear it with both v & crew neck lines, looks beautiful on so many colors. I wear it with dark grey, black, navy, cream, olive green , white etc. Even tiny dots or thin stripes look nice with it.


----------



## snnysmm

A bottle of Red said:


> It is so gorgeous!  20 motifs don't flatter me, but if it looks good on you then you have a tough choice what to buy. Which 20 are you considering?
> 
> I wear it with both v & crew neck lines, looks beautiful on so many colors. I wear it with dark grey, black, navy, cream, olive green , white etc. Even tiny dots or thin stripes look nice with it.



Thanks!  It sounds like a really versatile piece.  Do you think it can be worn in both casual and dressy situations?

I would like MOP 20 motif first then a tiger eye 20 motif… although if I get this 6 motif instead, I would no longer need a 20 in tiger eye.

I love when I try on things I expect to not like and then end up loving it!

On another note, this piece is probably gone by now… whoever they are, one lucky lady!


----------



## citykitty24

@Bagsbags18 I love the malachite on you!

@chiaoapple That poodle shirt is so fun.


----------



## mmiller769

Happyish said:


> Chalcedony . . . in case you needed any encouragement!
> 
> View attachment 5396259


The perfect accessory for the summer!


----------



## A bottle of Red

cyoo1234 said:


> Thanks!  It sounds like a really versatile piece.  Do you think it can be worn in both casual and dressy situations?
> 
> I would like MOP 20 motif first then a tiger eye 20 motif… although if I get this 6 motif instead, I would no longer need a 20 in tiger eye.
> 
> I love when I try on things I expect to not like and then end up loving it!
> 
> On another note, this piece is probably gone by now… whoever they are, one lucky lady!


Yep i wear it to the grocery & to an elegant dinner out. It looks beautiful with a black dress but also a t shirt (both pics i posted was w a cotton t shirt).
Come show us what you end up with


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> I love the look of chalcedony, onyx, and MOP earrings and necklace on the tray and on the VCA model, just so stunning. So I tried them last year in Vegas, I love it at that time, but didn’t dare to pull the trigger as I always thought white gold doesn’t look on me, so I contemplated overnight, and went back next day to try again, and it was gone.
> I wondered what you ladies think what kind of skin tone will chalcedony look good on.


Hi!  My thoughts on chalcedony and white metal...

My opinion is not so much if it matches your skin tone; it's more about the look you want with a piece of jewelry. 
An example is high jewelry which nearly high jewelry uses platinum, a white metal.  Hence, with high jewelry, it's pretty much platinumWG or nothing.  I don't know anyone who looks "bad" in a million dollar piece of bling.  Is it their look?  Perhaps not, but the piece itself I am sure makes a statement. 

On one's fashion look...
Each metal gives a different look.  The beauty of white metal is that it is a neutral. Diamonds are often paired with white metal (e.g. platinum/WG) as the white metal takes a backseat, and all you see are the diamonds.  YG is bold and highlights beauty of the warm metal.  RG is soft, and it can sometimes disappear next to skin for a gentle look, which is why some love RG.    

Stones are the same.  There is no such thing as a bad stone.  Rather, it's the look you want to achieve with that stone. 
Chalcedony is a mellow stone.  It's ethereal, a 20 motif is like clouds floating on a chain.  Each motif is unique as each cloud is unique, one of a kind, created by nature.   

Chalcedony has a quiet elegance to me.  Chalcedony whispers, like a siren calling, slowing pulling the eye in to pause and stare.  It does not pop or scream, but once you see it, the eye cannot let go.  

The question is more if you want a mellow and dreamy look vs. a bright color that pops like blue agate. 
I would think not so much about how it looks on your skin, but rather,  I would think more about the look you want to portray as everyone has a look.

Maybe think about it in that perspective to see if it changes your view on chalcedony. 
Just my two cents for another point of view.  Hope this helps.


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> Yep that's the 6 motif i have!


This is not posted enough!  Super super gorgeous, and you look fabulous!


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> Here it is glowing in the fall sun


Even more gorgeous when it glows like a fiery red sunset!  Beautiful piece!


----------



## Happyish

glamourbag said:


> I think if you are very, very fair it can be a very subtle stone and it looks almost icy and if that is what one is after, perfect. Alternatively I think for it to "pop a little" then a light tan+ always works. My mother has deeper skin tone than I do (I inherited my father's skin) and the color always looks lovely on her. I think it really is different for each person because ,within each shade, we have to take into account the warm, neutral or cool undertone of our skin.


Or . . . wear black! Chalcedony against black is quite striking.


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> You are so sweet!! It’s no problem at all, I really do love these H polishes because of the fat wide brush for easy self-application & the unique colors they offer. They dry fast & lasts a good while even without a top coat (I can be lazy ). Ok enough nail polish plug from me but they really are fabulous.
> 
> I remembered you saying you were going to the UK in the spring but wasn’t sure if you’d already gone! Bummer that you could’ve seen them in person but I’m glad you were able to order these shades after all. Once you try them I would love to know which shade you like most and if any of them become the holy grail mannequin hand look you’ve been searching for! If so I think all of us would love modshots of your fabulous rings with the mannequin hand look, pretty please with carrots on top!


It's been two weeks, so time for my mani/pedi.  I took one of the Hermes colors to my manicurist.  Guess which one?  I took the one you liked the most... Rose Baltique!

Rose Baltique was my least favorite in the bottle.  It looked so dark; it was my last choice of the three you listed.  Rose Porcelaine was the prettiest to me in the bottle.  However, because you loved Rose Baltique so much, I wanted to try it first.

Oh my... it is gorgeous!  I love love love it.  It has that drop of pinky peach that I have not been able to find.   It is mannequin hands, only better.

I have this reference in my mind of beautiful young looking clean hands..  It is that of front desk receptionists at Parisian hotels. These young ladies must all go to the same manicurist.  Honestly, every time I go to Paris, I am mesmerized by their manicures.  The look is very clean, a blush peachy pink, radiant, like a child's fresh dewy nails, the innocence of youthful hands, unscarred by life.  I want that!    

The nail polish these hotel receptionists wear is as light as air, not the thick opaque nudes you often see, yet you can definitely see color.  The color almost has a three-dimensional luminescence to it.  It's hard to describe, but Rose Baltique is the closest I have come!  The only thing I would change is to make Rose Baltique a tiny bit more opaque, but not solid opaque to lose that radiance.

I think next time, I will ask my manicurist to put on three coats of Rose Baltique to see if I get it a tiny bit more opaque, but not too much. Even if that does not change the color, Rose Baltique is my top choice!  I keep staring at how clean my nails look, not the color of my nail polish, which is exactly what I was trying to achieve.  I want it to be about creating the long line of youthful hands, not about the dots of color on my finger.

I have not yet tried the other two colors you recommended, Rose Porcelaine and Rose Coquille.  They are next in my queue.  I am certain they will be lovely in their own way.  I shall report back and post photos once I get through all three and make my final assessment.

I love love love Rose Baltique!  Thank you so much for recommending it.


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> Even more gorgeous when it glows like a fiery red sunset!  Beautiful piece!


Thank you so much!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> It's been two weeks, so time for my mani/pedi.  I took one of the Hermes colors to my manicurist.  Guess which one?  I took the one you liked the most... Rose Baltique!
> 
> Rose Baltique was my least favorite in the bottle.  It looked so dark; it was my last choice of the three you listed.  Rose Porcelaine was the prettiest to me in the bottle.  However, because you loved Rose Baltique so much, I wanted to try it first.
> 
> Oh my... it is gorgeous!  I love love love it.  It has that drop of pinky peach that I have not been able to find.   It is mannequin hands, only better.
> 
> I have this reference in my mind of beautiful young looking clean hands..  It is that of front desk receptionists at Parisian hotels. These young ladies must all go to the same manicurist.  Honestly, every time I go to Paris, I am mesmerized by their manicures.  The look is very clean, a blush peachy pink, radiant, like a child's fresh dewy nails, the innocence of youthful hands, unscarred by life.  I want that!
> 
> The nail polish these hotel receptionists wear is as light as air, not the thick opaque nudes you often see, yet you can definitely see color.  The color almost has a three-dimensional luminescence to it.  It's hard to describe, but Rose Baltique is the closest I have come!  The only thing I would change is to make Rose Baltique a tiny bit more opaque, but not solid opaque to lose that radiance.
> 
> I think next time, I will ask my manicurist to put on three coats of Rose Baltique to see if I get it a tiny bit more opaque, but not too much. Even if that does not change the color, Rose Baltique is my top choice!  I keep staring at how clean my nails look, not the color of my nail polish, which is exactly what I was trying to achieve.  I want it to be about creating the long line of youthful hands, not about the dots of color on my finger.
> 
> I have not yet tried the other two colors you recommended, Rose Porcelaine and Rose Coquille.  They are next in my queue.  I am certain they will be lovely in their own way.  I shall report back and post photos once I get through all three and make my final assessment.
> 
> I love love love Rose Baltique!  Thank you so much for recommending it.



Ah that is the perfect description of fresh mannequin hands! I too admire that clean youthful dewy look. I’m so honored you decided to give Baltique a try first despite it being your last choice of the 3 based off the bottle color, and I’m so happy to hear it was a hit for you too! I love the shade so much, I think it translates better in real life than photos due to how nude it looks. Like “my nails but better” to the point it’s not so obvious. See if 3 coats will give you the extra opaqueness you like. I look forward to your photos, updates, and thoughts on all the shades. I love how thorough and descriptive you always are. So glad you love the polish too, the pleasure is all mine!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  My thoughts on chalcedony and white metal...
> 
> My opinion is not so much if it matches your skin tone; it's more about the look you want with a piece of jewelry.
> An example is high jewelry which nearly high jewelry uses platinum, a white metal.  Hence, with high jewelry, it's pretty much platinumWG or nothing.  I don't know anyone who looks "bad" in a million dollar piece of bling.  Is it their look?  Perhaps not, but the piece itself I am sure makes a statement.
> 
> On one's fashion look...
> Each metal gives a different look.  The beauty of white metal is that it is a neutral. Diamonds are often paired with white metal (e.g. platinum/WG) as the white metal takes a backseat, and all you see are the diamonds.  YG is bold and highlights beauty of the warm metal.  RG is soft, and it can sometimes disappear next to skin for a gentle look, which is why some love RG.
> 
> Stones are the same.  There is no such thing as a bad stone.  Rather, it's the look you want to achieve with that stone.
> Chalcedony is a mellow stone.  It's ethereal, a 20 motif is like clouds floating on a chain.  Each motif is unique as each cloud is unique, one of a kind, created by nature.
> 
> Chalcedony has a quiet elegance to me.  Chalcedony whispers, like a siren calling, slowing pulling the eye in to pause and stare.  It does not pop or scream, but once you see it, the eye cannot let go.
> 
> The question is more if you want a mellow and dreamy look vs. a bright color that pops like blue agate.
> I would think not so much about how it looks on your skin, but rather,  I would think more about the look you want to portray as everyone has a look.
> 
> Maybe think about it in that perspective to see if it changes your view on chalcedony.
> Just my two cents for another point of view.  Hope this helps.


That’s almost poetic @BigAkoya.


----------



## EpiFanatic

rosebean said:


> I love the look of chalcedony, onyx, and MOP earrings and necklace on the tray and on the VCA model, just so stunning. So I tried them last year in Vegas, I love it at that time, but didn’t dare to pull the trigger as I always thought white gold doesn’t look on me, so I contemplated overnight, and went back next day to try again, and it was gone.
> I wondered what you ladies think what kind of skin tone will chalcedony look good on.


Chalcedony is my favorite stone. It’s easy, casual yet interesting. Makes me lean in to study it. It also happens to work with my complexion.


----------



## glamourbag

Happyish said:


> Or . . . wear black! Chalcedony against black is quite striking.


 Yes


----------



## Yodabest

A bottle of Red said:


> Yep i wear it to the grocery & to an elegant dinner out. It looks beautiful with a black dress but also a t shirt (both pics i posted was w a cotton t shirt).
> Come show us what you end up with



Just want to mimic what was said here about the 6 motif! I have it in yg with MOP/onyx and since my style is strictly casual, that is how it’s worn. I saw this piece in the case for years before owning it, thinking it was too much for my casual lifestyle. Turns out it’s surprisingly versatile!


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Chalcedony is my favorite stone. It’s easy, casual yet interesting. Makes me lean in to study it. It also happens to work with my complexion.


It absolutely pops on you @EpiFanatic … so darn pretty!


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> Chalcedony is my favorite stone. It’s easy, casual yet interesting. Makes me lean in to study it. It also happens to work with my complexion.


This is so beautiful on you. You are a bad influence    - making it tempting get a Chalcedony piece. After you posted the Rose Gold MOP Butterfly pendant I tried it on in store and its been added to the wishlist - I hope perhaps later in the year or winter. LOVE!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Neutral jam  … Happy Friday everyone


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral jam  … Happy Friday everyone
> View attachment 5397311


Such warm and inviting colors.  Lovelovelove


----------



## VCA21

Congratulations on your serpenti


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Such warm and inviting colors.  Lovelovelove


Thank you so much @EpiFanatic


----------



## eternallove4bag

VCA21 said:


> Congratulations on your serpenti


Thank you tons


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you tons


I noticed also! Looks amazing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> I noticed also! Looks amazing!


Hehe thank you @nicole0612 … I love that it can be worn alone or stacked with perlee bracelets


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe thank you @nicole0612 … I love that it can be worn alone or stacked with perlee bracelets


As usual, you have the perfect and seamless whole look! Stunning.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> As usual, you have the perfect and seamless whole look! Stunning.


Thank you so much


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  My thoughts on chalcedony and white metal...
> 
> My opinion is not so much if it matches your skin tone; it's more about the look you want with a piece of jewelry.
> An example is high jewelry which nearly high jewelry uses platinum, a white metal.  Hence, with high jewelry, it's pretty much platinumWG or nothing.  I don't know anyone who looks "bad" in a million dollar piece of bling.  Is it their look?  Perhaps not, but the piece itself I am sure makes a statement.
> 
> On one's fashion look...
> Each metal gives a different look.  The beauty of white metal is that it is a neutral. Diamonds are often paired with white metal (e.g. platinum/WG) as the white metal takes a backseat, and all you see are the diamonds.  YG is bold and highlights beauty of the warm metal.  RG is soft, and it can sometimes disappear next to skin for a gentle look, which is why some love RG.
> 
> Stones are the same.  There is no such thing as a bad stone.  Rather, it's the look you want to achieve with that stone.
> Chalcedony is a mellow stone.  It's ethereal, a 20 motif is like clouds floating on a chain.  Each motif is unique as each cloud is unique, one of a kind, created by nature.
> 
> Chalcedony has a quiet elegance to me.  Chalcedony whispers, like a siren calling, slowing pulling the eye in to pause and stare.  It does not pop or scream, but once you see it, the eye cannot let go.
> 
> The question is more if you want a mellow and dreamy look vs. a bright color that pops like blue agate.
> I would think not so much about how it looks on your skin, but rather,  I would think more about the look you want to portray as everyone has a look.
> 
> Maybe think about it in that perspective to see if it changes your view on chalcedony.
> Just my two cents for another point of view.  Hope this helps.


You are always persuasive either to buy or not to buy because you give lots of details and supporting points, I can imagine you are good at your work, . 
if I every get a chance, I would really love to try chaceldony necklace or earring again l. This time, without thinking what gold color is, but just focus on the stone. 
thank you for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## rosebean

Happyish said:


> Or . . . wear black! Chalcedony against black is quite striking.


I liked it when I tried it with my gray sweeter last year.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral jam  … Happy Friday everyone
> View attachment 5397311


Congratulations to this stunning serpenti. So happy for you!


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> Chalcedony is my favorite stone. It’s easy, casual yet interesting. Makes me lean in to study it. It also happens to work with my complexion.


Love the 10 motif so much, I wear lots of black and gray, maybe I can pull it off too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Congratulations to this stunning serpenti. So happy for you!


Thank you so much @rosebean


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Chalcedony is my favorite stone. It’s easy, casual yet interesting. Makes me lean in to study it. It also happens to work with my complexion.


You are the queen of WG, and your stones.. wow.  I love your chalcedony; my eye just stops to stare at each stone.  So beautiful.  I love how you paired the chalcedony with oynx too.  
It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral jam  … Happy Friday everyone
> View attachment 5397311


We all see your new blingy Serpenti!     Congratulations!


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> Chalcedony is my favorite stone. It’s easy, casual yet interesting. Makes me lean in to study it. It also happens to work with my complexion.



I just love how Chalcedony looks on you, it glows and pops. I felt like the chalcedony 10 motif looked flat on my skintone. I keep admiring how beautiful it looks on you though


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> You are always persuasive either to buy or not to buy because you give lots of details and supporting points, I can imagine you are good at your work, .
> if I every get a chance, I would really love to try chaceldony necklace or earring again l. This time, without thinking what gold color is, but just focus on the stone.
> thank you for sharing your thoughts!


Thank you so much; I am glad to hear it was helpful. 
Sometimes I think I over do the posts... "there she goes again... blah blah blah, yawn yawn yawn"


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral jam  … Happy Friday everyone
> View attachment 5397311


Congrats on the serpenti! Love, love, love everything in your pic.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> We all see your new blingy Serpenti!   Congratulations!


Hehe it’s hard to hide it from my fellow jewelry lovers   … thank you so much @BigAkoya


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvchanellvr said:


> Congrats on the serpenti! Love, love, love everything in your pic.


Thank you so much @lvchanellvr … I feel the bling we wear can make any outfit pop


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much; I am glad to hear it was helpful.
> Sometimes I think I over do the posts... "there she goes again... blah blah blah, yawn yawn yawn"



Never!!!  We all appreciate your sage advice and thoroughly thought out opinions!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much; I am glad to hear it was helpful.
> Sometimes I think I over do the posts... "there she goes again... blah blah blah, yawn yawn yawn"


NEVER! You take the time to write out your thoughts and we all appreciate it very much @BigAkoya


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much; I am glad to hear it was helpful.
> Sometimes I think I over do the posts... "there she goes again... blah blah blah, yawn yawn yawn"


Your opinion and explanations are so logical and descriptive, please keep posting


----------



## lvmon

Thank you @BigAkoya, @EpiFanatic, @tenshix for your kind encouragement.
I will be receiving these on Monday, I can’t wait…


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya, @EpiFanatic, @tenshix for your kind encouragement.
> I will be receiving these on Monday, I can’t wait…
> View attachment 5397643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397644


This is so gorgeous!  Love all those striations.  Congratulations!  Can't wait to see it on you.  Mod shots please if you are not shy.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral jam  … Happy Friday everyone
> View attachment 5397311


The Serpenti is gorgeous!


----------



## lynne_ross

lvmon said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya, @EpiFanatic, @tenshix for your kind encouragement.
> I will be receiving these on Monday, I can’t wait…
> View attachment 5397643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397644


I love the stones on the pieces. A lot of purple. Enjoy.


----------



## lvmon

lynne_ross said:


> I love the stones on the pieces. A lot of purple. Enjoy.


Thank you, never seen in real life yet.


----------



## hja

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral jam  … Happy Friday everyone



Congratulations on the Serpenti! Looks like 2023 came early  Love the combo!


----------



## hja

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much; I am glad to hear it was helpful.
> Sometimes I think I over do the posts... "there she goes again... blah blah blah, yawn yawn yawn"



Noooo! It is your thoughtful comments which make this forum so helpful.


----------



## tenshix

lvmon said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya, @EpiFanatic, @tenshix for your kind encouragement.
> I will be receiving these on Monday, I can’t wait…
> View attachment 5397643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397644



Very excited for you!! Such beautiful pieces!


----------



## EpiFanatic

glamourbag said:


> This is so beautiful on you. You are a bad influence    - making it tempting get a Chalcedony piece. After you posted the Rose Gold MOP Butterfly pendant I tried it on in store and its been added to the wishlist - I hope perhaps later in the year or winter. LOVE!


That’s awesome!  It’s such a pretty happy piece isn’t it?  Let us know if it stays on your list.


----------



## hja

lvmon said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya, @EpiFanatic, @tenshix for your kind encouragement.
> I will be receiving these on Monday, I can’t wait…



What lovely pieces! Congratulations!  Chalcedony is definitely growing on me


----------



## lvmon

hja said:


> What lovely pieces! Congratulations!  Chalcedony is definitely growing on me




Thank you


----------



## lvmon

tenshix said:


> Very excited for you!! Such beautiful pieces!


Thank you so much


----------



## south-of-france

chiaoapple said:


> @BigAkoya here comes the WG guilloche on striped shirt… one in action, one flat lay
> View attachment 5395736
> View attachment 5395737


Gasp, this looks fantastic! I can‘t wait to see these in store hopefully from November!


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you so much; I am glad to hear it was helpful.
> Sometimes I think I over do the posts... "there she goes again... blah blah blah, yawn yawn yawn"


For these expensive pieces of jewelry, Reassurance, re-confirming is always welcome, it feels good to have someone on your side.


----------



## rosebean

lvmon said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya, @EpiFanatic, @tenshix for your kind encouragement.
> I will be receiving these on Monday, I can’t wait…
> View attachment 5397643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397644


So excited for you, please share your mod shots!


----------



## einseine

Yesterday❤️


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> The Serpenti is gorgeous!


Thank you so much @lynne_ross … is this still on your wishlist too? I remember it was in the past or am I mistaken?


----------



## eternallove4bag

hja said:


> Congratulations on the Serpenti! Looks like 2023 came early  Love the combo!


Thank you so much @hja … haha thanks to hubby it truly did because left on my own I would have probably got it either 2023 or early 2024.


----------



## eternallove4bag

einseine said:


> Yesterday❤
> 
> View attachment 5397967


Gorgeous @einseine and I especially love the two motif earrings.


----------



## LouisV76

boomer1234 said:


> 2020 holiday pendant is my daily go to


is this white gold?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> I had to look this up. To add to the confusion, chrysoprase is a variety of chalcedony (itself a variety of quartz) with a distinct apple green hue. So the attribution is wrong and you're right.
> 
> Chalcedony comes in a wide variety of colors--I've seen VCA in blue chalcedony. It's semi-translucent and periwinkle blue in color.
> It's outrageously gorgeous (see below), but like all the translucent stones is a changeling--it can look a muddy gray depending on what it's placed against. The chalcedony in the current collection is generally a very pale lavender with striations. It's the same stone but not at all close in color.
> 
> View attachment 5391146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391151


OMG I LOVE THIS.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much @lynne_ross … is this still on your wishlist too? I remember it was in the past or am I mistaken?


I am pushing decision to next year. This is the year of the earrings. I want a diamond wg bangle. I am leaning towards clover perlee at moment. Mainly since I like for me it has more longevity and the size will stack with my other bracelets. The Serpenti size I want is much smaller than my current bracelets so I will not be able to stack. Not that that is a must. I could still flip to Serpenti next year. If I were to get two wg bracelets I would definitely get both to have two options. I would also consider Serpenti for my rg bracelet option later on. 
Your is gorgeous with your pieces. So many mix and match options. No brainier for you!


----------



## einseine

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous @einseine and I especially love the two motif earrings.




Hi eternallove4bag
Thank you so much!
I do love the 2-motif, but they are a bit heavy for me
The YG 3-row Diamond bracelet is my most favorite VCA piece!
Will add the WG one soon


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> I am pushing decision to next year. This is the year of the earrings. I want a diamond wg bangle. I am leaning towards clover perlee at moment. Mainly since I like for me it has more longevity and the size will stack with my other bracelets. The Serpenti size I want is much smaller than my current bracelets so I will not be able to stack. Not that that is a must. I could still flip to Serpenti next year. If I were to get two wg bracelets I would definitely get both to have two options. I would also consider Serpenti for my rg bracelet option later on.
> Your is gorgeous with your pieces. So many mix and match options. No brainier for you!


@lynne_ross You have amazing options to choose from! One thing about the sizing of the Serpenti bracelet though - each one is a tad bit different because they are all hand made. In the end, I had the choice of choosing between three serpenti bracelets in small size. I ultimately chose the one that stacked better with my perlee bracelets, which are all small like my Serpenti. I am loving wearing the serpenti solo to be honest but I still wanted the option of being able to stack. I know, stacking is not everyone’s cup of tea but for me it feels super natural because in my culture women stack dozens of bangles on each arm without batting an eyelid. So, I love stacking but for work, I keep it toned down. Otherwise, I would show up for work everyday with my bracelets all stacked without a thought in the world

Also, my heart was initially set on adding the serpenti in WG but the moment I tried the one in RG, I was blown away by how it looked. So, again whether you choose WG or RG, you can’t go wrong.

I am excited to see what you will ultimately decide on


----------



## eternallove4bag

einseine said:


> Hi eternallove4bag
> Thank you so much!
> I do love the 2-motif, but they are a bit heavy for me
> The YG 3-row Diamond bracelet is my most favorite VCA piece!
> Will add the WG one soon


Ooh I can only imagine how fabulous the two bracelets would look together! Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## Notorious Pink

I’m really enjoying all the chalcedony photos - @Happyish I hope you don’t mind that I saved your photo because I love the color and look of those motifs.

@BigAkoya I’ve always written off chalcedony because it only comes in WG - and also I’m very particular about the look of the stones. After getting my Pg onyx 20 I;m thinking about what’s next; I have plenty of time to think because I’m still waiting for the other two pieces to arrive, and then there are two other things on my list before I even consider anything else, but I’ve been throwing around the idea of a PG/MOP 20 to add to the mix…just a thought. It would probably be easier to get approved than a PG/chalcedony 20.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m really enjoying all the chalcedony photos - @Happyish I hope you don’t mind that I saved your photo because I love the color and look of those motifs.
> 
> @BigAkoya I’ve always written off chalcedony because it only comes in WG - and also I’m very particular about the look of the stones. After getting my Pg onyx 20 I;m thinking about what’s next; I have plenty of time to think because I’m still waiting for the other two pieces to arrive, and then there are two other things on my list before I even consider anything else, but I’ve been throwing around the idea of a PG/MOP 20 to add to the mix…just a thought. It would probably be easier to get approved than a PG/chalcedony 20.


I vote PG/MOP.  MOP is just beautiful and glows.  MOP always pops, but it is an elegant pop.  I would get that next, and it would look gorgeous layered with your PG onyx.


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Ah that is the perfect description of fresh mannequin hands! I too admire that clean youthful dewy look. I’m so honored you decided to give Baltique a try first despite it being your last choice of the 3 based off the bottle color, and I’m so happy to hear it was a hit for you too! I love the shade so much, I think it translates better in real life than photos due to how nude it looks. Like “my nails but better” to the point it’s not so obvious. See if 3 coats will give you the extra opaqueness you like. I look forward to your photos, updates, and thoughts on all the shades. I love how thorough and descriptive you always are. So glad you love the polish too, the pleasure is all mine!


Hi @tenshix !  I am reporting back on nail polish colors!
I have been really loving Rose Baltique over these past days, so I just had to know which H color was my favorite.  I decided to do my own manicure today using all three colors.

The winner is... Rose Baltique!         You are 100% correct in how you described it; it's a fresh healthy youthful glow.
All three colors are super gorgeous, and I like them all.  However, when talking color, one has to split hairs as hues are infinite; hence, if I were to split hairs (which I often do ), Rose Baltique is the winner!

I put one color on each nail.  It's hard to tell the different hues at first glance as the difference is very subtle.  However, when you really stare, you can see the difference.
From left to right... Rose Porcelaine, Rose Coquille, and Rose Baltique.  Chanel After Glow is on my index finger.  I put it there so you can see the shade I had been using.  From left to right… Rose Porcelaine has a drop of white.  Rose Coquille has a drop of pink.  Rose Baltique has a drop of peach which is what I love.  All have that mineral luminescence glow, not flat like some nudes can be.

The second photo shows the colors lined up.  The front row is what is on my nails (left to right). The back row shows the equivalent Chanel colors I have in my collection; none of which have been perfect for me (Chanel After Glow has a drop of beige).

Rose Baltique is perfect!  I love it.  Oh, I also stayed with two coats. I decided that slight sheerness adds to the youthful fresh healthy glow.  Of course the glow takes a back seat to the bling of Frivole which is what I want in this case.  I just love Frivole, my favorite VCA collection!

Finally, for my base coat and top coat, I used Chanel.  However, I just went to Hermes.com and ordered the matching base coat and top coat.

Thank you so much for taking the time to share your advice!  It has been super helpful!


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> @lynne_ross You have amazing options to choose from! One thing about the sizing of the Serpenti bracelet though - each one is a tad bit different because they are all hand made. In the end, I had the choice of choosing between three serpenti bracelets in small size. I ultimately chose the one that stacked better with my perlee bracelets, which are all small like my Serpenti. I am loving wearing the serpenti solo to be honest but I still wanted the option of being able to stack. I know, stacking is not everyone’s cup of tea but for me it feels super natural because in my culture women stack dozens of bangles on each arm without batting an eyelid. So, I love stacking but for work, I keep it toned down. Otherwise, I would show up for work everyday with my bracelets all stacked without a thought in the world
> 
> Also, my heart was initially set on adding the serpenti in WG but the moment I tried the one in RG, I was blown away by how it looked. So, again whether you choose WG or RG, you can’t go wrong.
> 
> I am excited to see what you will ultimately decide on


I didn’t know about the serpentis varying in size — after reading your post I immediately ran and grabbed my WG and RG to compare and you are right  The RG is ever so slightly larger than the WG. Thanks for sharing this info, so interesting!
Your serpenti looks amazing on you 

@lynne_ross you mentioned both the WG clover and WG serpenti, so here is an old mod shot of the two in case this year turns out to be a earring & bracelet year!


----------



## chiaoapple

Sweet guilloche watch with perlee single row & diamond 3 row


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Hi @tenshix !  I am reporting back on nail polish colors!
> I have been really loving Rose Baltique over these past days, so I just had to know which H color was my favorite.  I decided to do my own manicure today using all three colors.
> 
> The winner is... Rose Baltique!         You are 100% correct in how you described it; it's a fresh healthy youthful glow.
> All three colors are super gorgeous, and I like them all.  However, when talking color, one has to split hairs as hues are infinite; hence, if I were to split hairs (which I often do ), Rose Baltique is the winner!
> 
> I put one color on each nail.  It's hard to tell the different hues at first glance as the difference is very subtle.  However, when you really stare, you can see the difference.
> From left to right... Rose Porcelaine, Rose Coquille, and Rose Baltique.  Chanel After Glow is on my index finger.  I put it there so you can see the shade I had been using.  From left to right… Rose Porcelaine has a drop of white.  Rose Coquille has a drop of pink.  Rose Baltique has a drop of peach which is what I love.  All have that mineral luminescence glow, not flat like some nudes can be.
> 
> The second photo shows the colors lined up.  The front row is what is on my nails (left to right). The back row shows the equivalent Chanel colors I have in my collection; none of which have been perfect for me (Chanel After Glow has a drop of beige).
> 
> Rose Baltique is perfect!  I love it.  Oh, I also stayed with two coats. I decided that slight sheerness adds to the youthful fresh healthy glow.  Of course the glow takes a back seat to the bling of Frivole which is what I want in this case.  I just love Frivole, my favorite VCA collection!
> 
> Finally, for my base coat and top coat, I used Chanel.  However, I just went to Hermes.com and ordered the matching base coat and top coat.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to share your advice!  It has been super helpful!
> 
> View attachment 5399065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399066


I am going to try this colour too. Tenshix’s nails were gorgeous in that pic when this conversation started and yours too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> I didn’t know about the serpentis varying in size — after reading your post I immediately ran and grabbed my WG and RG to compare and you are right  The RG is ever so slightly larger than the WG. Thanks for sharing this info, so interesting!
> Your serpenti looks amazing on you
> 
> @lynne_ross you mentioned both the WG clover and WG serpenti, so here is an old mod shot of the two in case this year turns out to be a earring & bracelet year!
> View attachment 5399140


Hehe! I first learnt of this from my VCA SA when I was getting my perlee single row bracelet and he told me that since these bracelets are handmade, there’s always going to be a slight difference in sizes. I can see that slight difference in all my perlee bracelets even though all are in small size. Then, my Bvlgari SA said the same and when she had 3 of the serpenti bracelets in small size, I could compare them side by side. In the end, I chose the one that fit slightly better with my perlee stack.

Gosh, the perlee clover with the serpenti in WG looks so spectacular!
@lynne_ross you are in trouble lady


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Sweet guilloche watch with perlee single row & diamond 3 row
> View attachment 5399141


Your pieces are amazing and they really showcase so well because your ootd always complements your jewelry @chiaoapple


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Hi @tenshix !  I am reporting back on nail polish colors!
> I have been really loving Rose Baltique over these past days, so I just had to know which H color was my favorite.  I decided to do my own manicure today using all three colors.
> 
> The winner is... Rose Baltique!         You are 100% correct in how you described it; it's a fresh healthy youthful glow.
> All three colors are super gorgeous, and I like them all.  However, when talking color, one has to split hairs as hues are infinite; hence, if I were to split hairs (which I often do ), Rose Baltique is the winner!
> 
> I put one color on each nail.  It's hard to tell the different hues at first glance as the difference is very subtle.  However, when you really stare, you can see the difference.
> From left to right... Rose Porcelaine, Rose Coquille, and Rose Baltique.  Chanel After Glow is on my index finger.  I put it there so you can see the shade I had been using.  From left to right… Rose Porcelaine has a drop of white.  Rose Coquille has a drop of pink.  Rose Baltique has a drop of peach which is what I love.  All have that mineral luminescence glow, not flat like some nudes can be.
> 
> The second photo shows the colors lined up.  The front row is what is on my nails (left to right). The back row shows the equivalent Chanel colors I have in my collection; none of which have been perfect for me (Chanel After Glow has a drop of beige).
> 
> Rose Baltique is perfect!  I love it.  Oh, I also stayed with two coats. I decided that slight sheerness adds to the youthful fresh healthy glow.  Of course the glow takes a back seat to the bling of Frivole which is what I want in this case.  I just love Frivole, my favorite VCA collection!
> 
> Finally, for my base coat and top coat, I used Chanel.  However, I just went to Hermes.com and ordered the matching base coat and top coat.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to share your advice!  It has been super helpful!
> 
> View attachment 5399065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399066


These are so pretty! I am not seeing these colors on the Hermes site, though. Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe! I first learnt of this from my VCA SA when I was getting my perlee single row bracelet and he told me that since these bracelets are handmade, there’s always going to be a slight difference in sizes. I can see that slight difference in all my perlee bracelets even though all are in small size. Then, my Bvlgari SA said the same and when she had 3 of the serpenti bracelets in small size, I could compare them side by side. In the end, I chose the one that fit slightly better with my perlee stack.
> 
> Gosh, the perlee clover with the serpenti in WG looks so spectacular!
> @lynne_ross you are in trouble lady


They look gorgeous together! The sizing for me is too far apart to close with the variation in the Serpenti. I have the medium yg clover perlee that I bought when the small did not exist, my only other option was the xs which was uncomfortable. If I were to get a wg perlee clover I would get a medium too since it would stack with my other bracelets. For the Serpenti the medium was too big and the small is the right size. The small Serpenti will literally sit under my medium clover. The sizing will not work for stacking unless I get a different size in either. Hence my dilemma.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> They look gorgeous together! The sizing for me is too far apart to close with the variation in the Serpenti. I have the medium yg clover perlee that I bought when the small did not exist, my only other option was the xs which was uncomfortable. If I were to get a wg perlee clover I would get a medium too since it would stack with my other bracelets. For the Serpenti the medium was too big and the small is the right size. The small Serpenti will literally sit under my medium clover. The sizing will not work for stacking unless I get a different size in either. Hence my dilemma.


Aaah got it! Yes, the medium in serpenti looked like it would come flying off the moment I moved my arm so would not recommend that for you at all since I know your wrists are small too. The WG perlee clover in medium is a beautiful option and knowing it will stack well with your other bracelets definitely tilts my vote towards that.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> These are so pretty! I am not seeing these colors on the Hermes site, though. Am I looking in the wrong place?


These shades sell out really fast.  @tenshix tipped me off that Harrods had all three shades, so I purchased it online from Harrods.  It arrived pretty fast, only a few days.  Maybe check Harrods.

Here is the H link to the exact shade, but it's sold out:   Les Mains Hermes, Nail enamel, Rose Coquille | Hermès USA 
Here is the Harrods link, also sold out now, but you can see the photos of the models to see how this shade looks on different skintones:   HERMÈS Les Mains Hermès Nail Enamel | Harrods US


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I am going to try this colour too. Tenshix’s nails were gorgeous in that pic when this conversation started and yours too.


I think you will love this color.  I was surprised as it was my last choice.  If you look at just the bottle from the color, it looks so dark and beigy, but it's beautiful.  And yes, @tenshix 's nails were so beautiful, it made her hands look so fresh and young!  My hands don't even come close to hers, but I am giving it some effort by at least copying her nail polish color!   

I hope you like it too!  This color seems to be a chameleon and works for different skin tones.


----------



## einseine

chiaoapple said:


> Sweet guilloche watch with perlee single row & diamond 3 row
> View attachment 5399141




I may need the Perlee single row?


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Hi @tenshix !  I am reporting back on nail polish colors!
> I have been really loving Rose Baltique over these past days, so I just had to know which H color was my favorite.  I decided to do my own manicure today using all three colors.
> 
> The winner is... Rose Baltique!         You are 100% correct in how you described it; it's a fresh healthy youthful glow.
> All three colors are super gorgeous, and I like them all.  However, when talking color, one has to split hairs as hues are infinite; hence, if I were to split hairs (which I often do ), Rose Baltique is the winner!
> 
> I put one color on each nail.  It's hard to tell the different hues at first glance as the difference is very subtle.  However, when you really stare, you can see the difference.
> From left to right... Rose Porcelaine, Rose Coquille, and Rose Baltique.  Chanel After Glow is on my index finger.  I put it there so you can see the shade I had been using.  From left to right… Rose Porcelaine has a drop of white.  Rose Coquille has a drop of pink.  Rose Baltique has a drop of peach which is what I love.  All have that mineral luminescence glow, not flat like some nudes can be.
> 
> The second photo shows the colors lined up.  The front row is what is on my nails (left to right). The back row shows the equivalent Chanel colors I have in my collection; none of which have been perfect for me (Chanel After Glow has a drop of beige).
> 
> Rose Baltique is perfect!  I love it.  Oh, I also stayed with two coats. I decided that slight sheerness adds to the youthful fresh healthy glow.  Of course the glow takes a back seat to the bling of Frivole which is what I want in this case.  I just love Frivole, my favorite VCA collection!
> 
> Finally, for my base coat and top coat, I used Chanel.  However, I just went to Hermes.com and ordered the matching base coat and top coat.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to share your advice!  It has been super helpful!
> 
> View attachment 5399065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399066



Oh I love this roundup post!! And I’m super thrilled to hear Rose Baltique ended up being your favorite also  I’m also a fan of peach and pinky nudes and this one is by far my favorite as well. Your hand is so perfectly manicured and shaped. You have such lovely proportional nail beds too. Your Frivole is very distracting as I’m finding it hard to focus on the nail colors since my eyes keep coming back to the beautiful sparkly flower petals 

I do have to say I don’t love the Chanel on you as much, it’s a bit too pale and beige that your nails don’t look as “alive”. The Hermes ones definitely give that more youthful glow. I’m so glad it worked out for you and the pleasure is all mine!


----------



## chiaoapple

einseine said:


> I may need the Perlee single row?


YES you do


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> Hi @tenshix !  I am reporting back on nail polish colors!
> I have been really loving Rose Baltique over these past days, so I just had to know which H color was my favorite.  I decided to do my own manicure today using all three colors.
> 
> The winner is... Rose Baltique!         You are 100% correct in how you described it; it's a fresh healthy youthful glow.
> All three colors are super gorgeous, and I like them all.  However, when talking color, one has to split hairs as hues are infinite; hence, if I were to split hairs (which I often do ), Rose Baltique is the winner!
> 
> I put one color on each nail.  It's hard to tell the different hues at first glance as the difference is very subtle.  However, when you really stare, you can see the difference.
> From left to right... Rose Porcelaine, Rose Coquille, and Rose Baltique.  Chanel After Glow is on my index finger.  I put it there so you can see the shade I had been using.  From left to right… Rose Porcelaine has a drop of white.  Rose Coquille has a drop of pink.  Rose Baltique has a drop of peach which is what I love.  All have that mineral luminescence glow, not flat like some nudes can be.
> 
> The second photo shows the colors lined up.  The front row is what is on my nails (left to right). The back row shows the equivalent Chanel colors I have in my collection; none of which have been perfect for me (Chanel After Glow has a drop of beige).
> 
> Rose Baltique is perfect!  I love it.  Oh, I also stayed with two coats. I decided that slight sheerness adds to the youthful fresh healthy glow.  Of course the glow takes a back seat to the bling of Frivole which is what I want in this case.  I just love Frivole, my favorite VCA collection!
> 
> Finally, for my base coat and top coat, I used Chanel.  However, I just went to Hermes.com and ordered the matching base coat and top coat.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to share your advice!  It has been super helpful!
> 
> View attachment 5399065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399066


Very elegant! Gentle touch of rose.


----------



## rosebean

chiaoapple said:


> Sweet guilloche watch with perlee single row & diamond 3 row
> View attachment 5399141


Just elegant. Admire your collection.


----------



## birkinbia

My new perlee clovers bracelet stacked with Cartier clash. What do you all think?!


----------



## junngch

Pairing WG MOP with 2020 Holiday Pendent.


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> Hey--you can't go wrong with layers of pearls. I'm sure your layers were beautiful Think Coco Chanel. My mother certainly did.
> My beautiful mother at 90!
> 
> View attachment 5393485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393490


your mom is gorgeous! Love her smile and the way her eyes light up! And, of course, her adept layering!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

birkinbia said:


> My new perlee clovers bracelet stacked with Cartier clash. What do you all think?!



Omg I love this combo!! Great choice!


----------



## WingNut

birkinbia said:


> My new perlee clovers bracelet stacked with Cartier clash. What do you all think?!


Big fan here....I think it looks fantastic! Is the the medium or small clash?


----------



## EpiFanatic

birkinbia said:


> My new perlee clovers bracelet stacked with Cartier clash. What do you all think?!


The clover is stunningly beautiful.  The clash is fabulous.  I probably wouldn't wear them together but I'm also not much of a stacker.  Congratulations nonetheless, and wear whatever makes you happy.  Your opinion is the only one that matters.  Cheers!


----------



## lvlover2000

Wearing my very first, but not last VCA WG MOP necklace out for Mother’s Day brunch yesterday.


----------



## birkinbia

WingNut said:


> Big fan here....I think it looks fantastic! Is the the medium or small clash?



it’s the small clash


----------



## couturequeen

Clover day


----------



## missie1

birkinbia said:


> My new perlee clovers bracelet stacked with Cartier clash. What do you all think?!


Both are lovely pieces and seen to align very well.


----------



## BigAkoya

lvlover2000 said:


> Wearing my very first, but not last VCA WG MOP necklace out for Mother’s Day brunch yesterday.


Congratulations!  The WG MOP glows on you!  I am 100% sure you've been checking out other WG MOP pieces.    
Matching earrings or bracelet would be lovely on you.


----------



## lvlover2000

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations!  The WG MOP glows on you!  I am 100% sure you've been checking out other WG MOP pieces.
> Matching earrings or bracelet would be lovely on you.


Thank you!  Yes, I think the bracelet will be my next piece.


----------



## rosebean

couturequeen said:


> Clover day


So beautiful on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Happyish said:


> Chalcedony . . . in case you needed any encouragement!
> 
> View attachment 5396259


Gorgeous shade of this beautiful stone!


----------



## Ylesiya

Tried on some beauties at VCA today and managed to get a nice shot of the earrings with a beautiful background. Sadly I had to pass as I am focusing on TE20 at the moment  

But I was thinking how differently BA looks under the direct bright top light and on the neck in the same room!


----------



## Happyish

Ylesiya said:


> Tried on some beauties at VCA today and managed to get a nice shot of the earrings with a beautiful background. Sadly I had to pass as I am focusing on TE20 at the moment
> 
> But I was thinking how differently BA looks under the direct bright top light and on the neck in the same room!
> 
> View attachment 5402441
> View attachment 5402442
> View attachment 5402443


If you find a BA you love, you should go for it. There is so much variation in color, that if and when you decide to proceed, you may not find the color you want.


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> Tried on some beauties at VCA today and managed to get a nice shot of the earrings with a beautiful background. Sadly I had to pass as I am focusing on TE20 at the moment
> 
> But I was thinking how differently BA looks under the direct bright top light and on the neck in the same room!
> 
> View attachment 5402441
> View attachment 5402442
> View attachment 5402443


I love the blue agate on you... it pops!  Blue agate is such a neon blue stone, so gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## einseine

Pontdesamoureux⌚︎ , Magic long necklace and the diamond line bracelet.
Just picked up another WG piece!


----------



## DS2006

einseine said:


> Pontdesamoureux⌚︎ , Magic long necklace and the diamond line bracelet.
> Just picked up another WG piece!
> 
> View attachment 5402994


I love your outfit paired with your jewelry! The colors are perfect with your gorgeous watch!  Do you have the special order white gold long Magic pendant?  I recently bought the short one, but I so wish they'd make that piece in the long version.


----------



## BigAkoya

einseine said:


> Pontdesamoureux⌚︎ , Magic long necklace and the diamond line bracelet.
> Just picked up another WG piece!
> 
> View attachment 5402994


Pont des Amoureux with the white alligator strap is so stunning!  (I think you are wearing the white strap in the photo.) Congrats on your new necklace.  

I love your pieces. You have an amazing collection.


----------



## einseine

DS2006 said:


> I love your outfit paired with your jewelry! The colors are perfect with your gorgeous watch!  Do you have the special order white gold long Magic pendant?  I recently bought the short one, but I so wish they'd make that piece in the long version.



Thank you DS2006  
You are always very very sweet
I don't have ANY special order piece(30% premium price).
I have just this Magic pave in the long version.
I want another Magic long, but I cannot decide which one.


----------



## einseine

BigAkoya said:


> Pont des Amoureux with the white alligator strap is so stunning!  (I think you are wearing the white strap in the photo.) Congrats on your new necklace.
> 
> I love your pieces. You have an amazing collection.



Thank you BigAkoya  
Yes, it's a white strap.  
The watch looks great with any color, black, pink, blue, etc., but I use the white strap most!
The necklace is Magic long which I have worn for many years
Will post my latest purchase later!


----------



## einseine

DS2006 said:


> I love your outfit paired with your jewelry! The colors are perfect with your gorgeous watch!  Do you have the special order white gold long Magic pendant?  I recently bought the short one, but I so wish they'd make that piece in the long version.



Though I said I want another Magic long pendant, but I might prefer the short version.

The long version looks nice in the pic, but the motif easily gets lost when you move.
The Magic motif stands out much more when it is worn short IMO.
Especially your MOP, you can enjoy its super iridescence on your chest, around your face more!!!
When you add 20motif, you can wear them together 
I want to wear my Magic pave long necklace short, but I don't like doubling up.
I have always thought it is a good idea to add the WG short chain, but not yet.


----------



## Minich

@DS2006 May I ask a clarifying question? You wrote above “Do you have the special order white gold long Magic pendant? I recently bought the short one, but I so wish they'd make that piece in the long version.”

I’ve seen a few references to a “short” Magic pendant on this forum - is it just a Magic on a short chain (not doubled up), or is there another option? Thanks!


----------



## zlauren

It's a Magic motif attached to the short chain, like the vintage single motif. It's attached the same way, too, so it's stationary.


----------



## DeryaHm

missie1 said:


> The chalcedony looked horrible on me as well. I think this stone really depends on your coloring as it’s a light translucent stone.



Me, too. Which is sad but I guess good for my wallet because on its own and not on me chalcedony IMO is the most beautiful stone currently avail. I have one piece, just a 5 motif bracelet, and I hate how it looks on me and never wear it but can’t bring myself to let it go


----------



## DeryaHm

Clover and gmop pave  with my target pjs perfect for grabbing a few last minutes in the hammock before predicted rain starts


----------



## Yodabest

Safa said:


> Clover and gmop pave  with my target pjs perfect for grabbing a few last minutes in the hammock before predicted rain starts



I love this post because I *just* got the clover bracelet but I’m like a minute postpartum so all I wear is sweats.


----------



## Minich

zlauren said:


> It's a Magic motif attached to the short chain, like the vintage single motif. It's attached the same way, too, so it's stationary.



Ah, thank you! Good to know, since I prefer the non-attached pendants. Will stick to doubling or perhaps purchasing a shorter chain.


----------



## DS2006

Minich said:


> @DS2006 May I ask a clarifying question? You wrote above “Do you have the special order white gold long Magic pendant? I recently bought the short one, but I so wish they'd make that piece in the long version.”
> 
> I’ve seen a few references to a “short” Magic pendant on this forum - is it just a Magic on a short chain (not doubled up), or is there another option? Thanks!





Minich said:


> Ah, thank you! Good to know, since I prefer the non-attached pendants. Will stick to doubling or perhaps purchasing a shorter chain.



I bought the short one in white gold because I have the mop bracelet in wg and the long Magic pendant only comes in yg, unfortunately! I also prefer pendants that can move on the chain.


----------



## lynne_ross

PC1984 said:


> I love this post because I *just* got the clover bracelet but I’m like a minute postpartum so all I wear is sweats.


Congratulations! Am I remembering correctly your third?


----------



## Yodabest

lynne_ross said:


> Congratulations! Am I remembering correctly your third?



Yes, good memory! I keep meaning to take pics and post about it but living that postpartum life and just haven’t found the time!

Editing to add.. I meant take pics and post about the bracelet, not the baby LOL


----------



## lynne_ross

PC1984 said:


> Yes, good memory! I keep meaning to take pics and post about it but living that postpartum life and just haven’t found the time!


I hope you can enjoy wearing the clover once things settle down. I remember wearing mine with yoga pants and stretchy dresses for first few months. Made me feel a bit more put together regardless how I actually looked.


----------



## Yodabest

lynne_ross said:


> I hope you can enjoy wearing the clover once things settle down. I remember wearing mine with yoga pants and stretchy dresses for first few months. Made me feel a bit more put together regardless how I actually looked.



Thank you for telling me this! If I remember correctly yours was a push present for your third?

I honestly have been feeling a little psyched out by my postpartum wardrobe and not looking like myself, that it’s making me second guess the bracelet. I imagine myself wearing it with so many outfits, none which fit now. I know this is temporary, it’s just hard in the moment to believe I’ll fit into my old outfits ever again!


----------



## lynne_ross

PC1984 said:


> Thank you for telling me this! If I remember correctly yours was a push present for your third?
> 
> I honestly have been feeling a little psyched out by my postpartum wardrobe and not looking like myself, that it’s making me second guess the bracelet. I imagine myself wearing it with so many outfits, none which fit now. I know this is temporary, it’s just hard in the moment to believe I’ll fit into my old outfits ever again!


Yea good memory too. 
Give yourself a break and some time! I never bought pregnancy clothes but with all 3 I bought some new clothes post baby that were loose (maxi dresses, stretchy knits) to wear in interim and after. It always helped me feel more like me again and gave me something to go out in that wasn’t yoga pants while I could not fit into regular clothes. Make sure you take some ‘me’ time!


----------



## Yodabest

lynne_ross said:


> Yea good memory too.
> Give yourself a break and some time! I never bought pregnancy clothes but with all 3 I bought some new clothes post baby that were loose (maxi dresses, stretchy knits) to wear in interim and after. It always helped me feel more like me again and gave me something to go out in that wasn’t yoga pants while I could not fit into regular clothes. Make sure you take some ‘me’ time!



Thank you! I know that’s the best advice. I did buy some new things to feel good about wearing but then made the epic mistake of trying on some shirts I already had and of course they just need more time. 

This is why a handbag and jewelry obsession is really the best. They always fit.


----------



## snnysmm

PC1984 said:


> Thank you! I know that’s the best advice. I did buy some new things to feel good about wearing but then made the epic mistake of trying on some shirts I already had and of course they just need more time.
> 
> This is why a handbag and jewelry obsession is really the best. They always fit.



Not to hijack the thread but I also had a baby not too long ago and my god the jeans.  Will they ever fit me again?  Lol.

that’s why jewelry and bags are the best.  I totally agree with you.


----------



## Ylesiya

BigAkoya said:


> I love the blue agate on you... it pops!  Blue agate is such a neon blue stone, so gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you so much @BigAkoya, I tried it for fun (I was collecting my TE earrings from loosening) and just to see the shade but it was an easy pass. I really understood I love 20 motif concept the most and would rather wait than grab this one and not regret it maybe but keep thinking about another piece!
I will pay out my TE 20 first and then focus on finding a BA 20 which will take my breath away


----------



## BigAkoya

PC1984 said:


> I love this post because I *just* got the clover bracelet but I’m like a minute postpartum so all I wear is sweats.


Now you know you can't just say this without a mod shot!  We love to see bling!  
Congratulations on your gorgeous new bracelet, and oh yes... the beautiful new baby too!


----------



## chiaoapple

Going for a predominately gold and black look, adding the magic pendant to the 10 motif To help fill the V neckline.


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you so much @BigAkoya, I tried it for fun (I was collecting my TE earrings from loosening) and just to see the shade but it was an easy pass. I really understood I love 20 motif concept the most and would rather wait than grab this one and not regret it maybe but keep thinking about another piece!
> I will pay out my TE 20 first and then focus on finding a BA 20 which will take my breath away


I am with you on the 20s!  I love love love 20s and also matching earrings as you do.  I think it's the perfect look.  
Congrats on your new earrings and soon-to-be 20. 

I don't wear pendants, but I think you do.  One look I love is VA earrings, the VA short pendant (worn over skin, not clothes, so a V-neck), and then the 20.  I am in love with that look.  Some might think it's over the top, but I love it.  I would do that in a heartbeat if I wore pendants.  Maybe see if you like it; you might think it's over the top.  

Here is the look.  The photo appears to be a WG MOP 20 and the rest pave.  I have a WG MOP set, so I wear the earrings, 20, and two 5s.  All I'm missing is the pendant!     

I really really love how the pendant lays on her, right at the bottom of the hollow of her neck; the perfect placement to highlight that area.


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> Going for a predominately gold and black look, adding the magic pendant to the 10 motif To help fill the V neckline.
> View attachment 5404128


You are always so creative how you wear your pieces, and this set is another example.   
I love your Love too. I am very much not a Cartier gal, but the pave Love is one piece I really like. 
Your pave Love is gorgeous.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## purselovah91

BigAkoya said:


> I am with you on the 20s!  I love love love 20s and also matching earrings as you do.  I think it's the perfect look.
> Congrats on your new earrings and soon-to-be 20.
> 
> I don't wear pendants, but I think you do.  One look I love is VA earrings, the VA short pendant (worn over skin, not clothes, so a V-neck), and then the 20.  I am in love with that look.  Some might think it's over the top, but I love it.  I would do that in a heartbeat if I wore pendants.  Maybe see if you like it; you might think it's over the top.
> 
> Here is the look.  The photo appears to be a WG MOP 20 and the rest pave.  I have a WG MOP set, so I wear the earrings, 20, and two 5s.  All I'm missing is the pendant!
> 
> I really really love how the pendant lays on her, right at the bottom of the hollow of her neck; the perfect placement to highlight that area.
> 
> View attachment 5404130


what size earrings do you think these are?


----------



## BigAkoya

purselovah91 said:


> what size earrings do you think these are?


Vintage pave for sure.  They are the same size as the other motifs which is what I love by the way! 
Plus, if you zoom in and stare, you can see the metal dot in the center of the earring.  The Magic earrings do not have that metal dot.


----------



## ThisVNchick

chiaoapple said:


> Going for a predominately gold and black look, adding the magic pendant to the 10 motif To help fill the V neckline.
> View attachment 5404128


You are always on point with your RTW and jewelry!!!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I am with you on the 20s!  I love love love 20s and also matching earrings as you do.  I think it's the perfect look.
> Congrats on your new earrings and soon-to-be 20.
> 
> I don't wear pendants, but I think you do.  One look I love is VA earrings, the VA short pendant (worn over skin, not clothes, so a V-neck), and then the 20.  I am in love with that look.  Some might think it's over the top, but I love it.  I would do that in a heartbeat if I wore pendants.  Maybe see if you like it; you might think it's over the top.
> 
> Here is the look.  The photo appears to be a WG MOP 20 and the rest pave.  I have a WG MOP set, so I wear the earrings, 20, and two 5s.  All I'm missing is the pendant!
> 
> I really really love how the pendant lays on her, right at the bottom of the hollow of her neck; the perfect placement to highlight that area.
> 
> View attachment 5404130


Love this!!!


----------



## rosebean

chiaoapple said:


> Going for a predominately gold and black look, adding the magic pendant to the 10 motif To help fill the V neckline.
> View attachment 5404128


Very very beautiful and elegant, coordinated between the onyx and the black trim. Lovely!


----------



## lvchanellvr

I am not great with pics but here is my 'action' shot for the day.


----------



## lvmon

Here is more chalcedony, 10+5 and 10




Thanks for letting me share…


----------



## einseine

Some mod shots of my new WG 3-row Diamond

At the butique





Weekend dinner details



My 3-row Diamond twins


----------



## tenshix

einseine said:


> Some mod shots of my new WG 3-row Diamond
> 
> At the butique
> View attachment 5404427
> 
> View attachment 5404428
> 
> 
> Weekend dinner details
> View attachment 5404429
> 
> 
> My 3-row Diamond twins
> View attachment 5404430



Beyond gorgeous!!! Congratulations on your new WG addition! May I ask what is the length of your beautiful tennis bracelet? Does it slide under/over the (XS size I believe?) bangle at all? They stack so perfectly together. Enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## Ylesiya

BigAkoya said:


> I am with you on the 20s!  I love love love 20s and also matching earrings as you do.  I think it's the perfect look.
> Congrats on your new earrings and soon-to-be 20.
> 
> I don't wear pendants, but I think you do.  One look I love is VA earrings, the VA short pendant (worn over skin, not clothes, so a V-neck), and then the 20.  I am in love with that look.  Some might think it's over the top, but I love it.  I would do that in a heartbeat if I wore pendants.  Maybe see if you like it; you might think it's over the top.
> 
> Here is the look.  The photo appears to be a WG MOP 20 and the rest pave.  I have a WG MOP set, so I wear the earrings, 20, and two 5s.  All I'm missing is the pendant!
> 
> I really really love how the pendant lays on her, right at the bottom of the hollow of her neck; the perfect placement to highlight that area.



Thank you @BigAkoya! Nice to see a fellow 20 lover  I am thinking what to go with the guilloche in future: I might go for 2*10 since VCA does not produce a proper budget friendly 20 motif (without diamonds ) And actually even 10 motif is so much bling that for a casual wear 20 would be too much so I am inclining to that idea of 10+10 for the guilloche only to allow for that versatility when the time comes. The good thing about it as well is that you don't have to chase and choose the shades!

I don't wear pendants actually. I have a few in my collection but all of them are magic size (guilloche, WG MOP and Magic TQ). I think VA size single pendant disappears on me. I tried them a few times but eventually got rid of all of them including a rhodonite holiday one. 
I don't think it is the greediness but maybe it is: if you double the price of a single VA pendant and add a little bit you will get the 10  Tripled guilloche pendant price would get you 10 motifs as well 

One of the ways I like to wear the 20 is double wrapped around the neck for a casual look and feel (excuse the mess on the background and my messy home shirt )






And a gorgeous carnelian as a single strand with VA Carnelian earrings:


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> Here is more chalcedony, 10+5 and 10
> View attachment 5404396
> View attachment 5404397
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share…


Your chalcedony is gorgeous, and I love the Frivole earrings!  Beautiful pieces!


----------



## einseine

tenshix said:


> Beyond gorgeous!!! Congratulations on your new WG addition! May I ask what is the length of your beautiful tennis bracelet? Does it slide under/over the (XS size I believe?) bangle at all? They stack so perfectly together. Enjoy in the best of health!



Thank you so much tenshix  
The length of my diamond line bracelet is about 16.5cm.
It does not slide under/over the Perlee bracelet(16cm(M?)) at all.
My line bracelet is not "soft."
It becomes like a bangle when it is closed(difficult to explain).
I thought I would wear 3-row solo, but both WG and YG look great with the line bracelet!
I'm happy


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya! Nice to see a fellow 20 lover  I am thinking what to go with the guilloche in future: I might go for 2*10 since VCA does not produce a proper budget friendly 20 motif (without diamonds ) And actually even 10 motif is so much bling that for a casual wear 20 would be too much so I am inclining to that idea of 10+10 for the guilloche only to allow for that versatility when the time comes. The good thing about it as well is that you don't have to chase and choose the shades!
> 
> I don't wear pendants actually. I have a few in my collection but all of them are magic size (guilloche, WG MOP and Magic TQ). I think VA size single pendant disappears on me. I tried them a few times but eventually got rid of all of them including a rhodonite holiday one.
> I don't think it is the greediness but maybe it is: if you double the price of a single VA pendant and add a little bit you will get the 10  Tripled guilloche pendant price would get you 10 motifs as well
> 
> One of the ways I like to wear the 20 is double wrapped around the neck for a casual look and feel (excuse the mess on the background and my messy home shirt )
> View attachment 5404453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404454
> 
> 
> And a gorgeous carnelian as a single strand with VA Carnelian earrings:
> View attachment 5404455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404458


The only thing with trying to make a 20 by hooking up two 10s is when you wear it long, you will see the clasp.  You just need to be 100% sure that won't bother you so there are no regrets.  You could SO a 20 guilloche, and yes, it would be a bit more with the premium, but it would be a perfect 20.  To me, the premium would be worth it.  Just a thought.


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> Your chalcedony is gorgeous, and I love the Frivole earrings!  Beautiful pieces!


Thank you Big Akoya! I am really loving white gold pieces, want to wear them all the time!


----------



## tenshix

einseine said:


> Thank you so much tenshix
> The length of my diamond line bracelet is about 16.5cm.
> It does not slide under/over the Perlee bracelet(16cm(M?)) at all.
> My line bracelet is not "soft."
> It becomes like a bangle when it is closed(difficult to explain).
> I thought I would wear 3-row solo, but both WG and YG look great with the line bracelet!
> I'm happy



Ah I see! It’s great that your tennis bracelet is more stiff so it doesn’t flex in such a way that would slide under or over the bangles. I always struggle with this.

Yes the WG and YG stack looks so beautiful together and incredibly sparkly!! Whether worn solo or stacked together they are sure to look elegant on you. Congrats dear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvmon said:


> Here is more chalcedony, 10+5 and 10
> View attachment 5404396
> View attachment 5404397
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share…


The chalcedony and the Frivole earrings look awesome on you @lvmon


----------



## eternallove4bag

einseine said:


> Some mod shots of my new WG 3-row Diamond
> 
> At the butique
> View attachment 5404427
> 
> View attachment 5404428
> 
> 
> Weekend dinner details
> View attachment 5404429
> 
> 
> My 3-row Diamond twins
> View attachment 5404430


Many congrats on the WG 3 row perlee bracelet @einseine … you have such gorgeous pieces. Totally drooling!


----------



## lvmon

eternallove4bag said:


> The chalcedony and the Frivole earrings look awesome on you @lvmon


Thank you @eternallove4bag !
Your action shots are amazing.


----------



## einseine

eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats on the WG 3 row perlee bracelet @einseine … you have such gorgeous pieces. Totally drooling!



Thank you so much @eternallove4bag  Now I can wear my 3-row Diamond bangle on both the WG day and the YG day!!!


----------



## einseine

tenshix said:


> Ah I see! It’s great that your tennis bracelet is more stiff so it doesn’t flex in such a way that would slide under or over the bangles. I always struggle with this.
> 
> Yes the WG and YG stack looks so beautiful together and incredibly sparkly!! Whether worn solo or stacked together they are sure to look elegant on you. Congrats dear!



Yes! @tenshix
It doesn’t flex.  Stiff is the word.
My SA was so happy that the WG 3-row stacked with the line bracelet nicely.
Because I decided to purchase the Diamond line bracelet(from another brand) instead of their WG 3-row about 7-8 years ago!


----------



## nightbefore

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya! Nice to see a fellow 20 lover  I am thinking what to go with the guilloche in future: I might go for 2*10 since VCA does not produce a proper budget friendly 20 motif (without diamonds ) And actually even 10 motif is so much bling that for a casual wear 20 would be too much so I am inclining to that idea of 10+10 for the guilloche only to allow for that versatility when the time comes. The good thing about it as well is that you don't have to chase and choose the shades!
> 
> I don't wear pendants actually. I have a few in my collection but all of them are magic size (guilloche, WG MOP and Magic TQ). I think VA size single pendant disappears on me. I tried them a few times but eventually got rid of all of them including a rhodonite holiday one.
> I don't think it is the greediness but maybe it is: if you double the price of a single VA pendant and add a little bit you will get the 10  Tripled guilloche pendant price would get you 10 motifs as well
> 
> One of the ways I like to wear the 20 is double wrapped around the neck for a casual look and feel (excuse the mess on the background and my messy home shirt )
> View attachment 5404453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404454
> 
> 
> And a gorgeous carnelian as a single strand with VA Carnelian earrings:
> View attachment 5404455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404458


They look gorgeous on you! Would you mind to post an action shot of hammered gold worn long alone and also with onyx?


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> You are always so creative how you wear your pieces, and this set is another example.
> I love your Love too. I am very much not a Cartier gal, but the pave Love is one piece I really like.
> Your pave Love is gorgeous.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! I have not had much luck with getting Cartier to work for me, except for some reason the thin JUC and pave loves (bracelet and pendant)…   



ThisVNchick said:


> You are always on point with your RTW and jewelry!!!


Thank you, wearing clothing and accessories that I love really puts me in a good mood.



rosebean said:


> Very very beautiful and elegant, coordinated between the onyx and the black trim. Lovely!


Thank you in particular for taking note of the trim! When I put in on I knew I had to pair it with onyx.


----------



## chiaoapple

lvmon said:


> Here is more chalcedony, 10+5 and 10
> View attachment 5404396
> View attachment 5404397
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share…


You look so elegant and fresh! Love calcedony with frivole pave!


----------



## purselovah91

BigAkoya said:


> Vintage pave for sure.  They are the same size as the other motifs which is what I love by the way!
> Plus, if you zoom in and stare, you can see the metal dot in the center of the earring.  The Magic earrings do not have that metal dot.


thank you~~


----------



## lvmon

chiaoapple said:


> You look so elegant and fresh! Love calcedony with frivole pave!


Thank you @chiaoapple, wasn’t sure about mixing Frivole and Alhambra, but I do love them both.

Love your VCA collection and action posts.


----------



## eternallove4bag

The butterfly ring seems to be on constant repeat these days


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> The butterfly ring seems to be on constant repeat these days
> View attachment 5405104



Sighhh how dreamy   I’m an RG girl at heart and your whole collection is a major source of inspo for me! Your taste is impeccable.


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> The butterfly ring seems to be on constant repeat these days
> View attachment 5405104


Lovely pic and that gorgeous Serpenti too!


----------



## Yodabest

BigAkoya said:


> Now you know you can't just say this without a mod shot!  We love to see bling!
> Congratulations on your gorgeous new bracelet, and oh yes... the beautiful new baby too!



Thank you!!!! Photos are coming, it’s been my goal since Friday


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Sighhh how dreamy   I’m an RG girl at heart and your whole collection is a major source of inspo for me! Your taste is impeccable.


Thank you so much @tenshix I absolutely love RG myself. I used to only wear WG and YG at one time and now I am a RG convert


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvchanellvr said:


> Lovely pic and that gorgeous Serpenti too!


Thank you @lvchanellvr I have been wearing the serpenti non-stop these days


----------



## chiaoapple

Trying a couple of new things — a monochrome outfit which is rare for me, and also a brooch (which I call my sheriff’s badge   ) with hammered YG worn on an extender.


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> The butterfly ring seems to be on constant repeat these days
> View attachment 5405104


Love everything! The jewellery goes without saying, and the nails & oran sandals…. Wow


----------



## Ylesiya

BigAkoya said:


> The only thing with trying to make a 20 by hooking up two 10s is when you wear it long, you will see the clasp.  You just need to be 100% sure that won't bother you so there are no regrets.  You could SO a 20 guilloche, and yes, it would be a bit more with the premium, but it would be a perfect 20.  To me, the premium would be worth it.  Just a thought.



Another crazy thought I had last night is that I would rather not overpay 30% for just two necklaces connected to each other. It may be possible to persuade VCA to merge two existing necklaces: it is actually quite a trivial task for a jeweller of an average skill. Remove the clasp, snap one link to another and that's all. Even if they refuse (which is most likely scenario as they would rather prefer the 30% path LOL), I have a jeweller who used to alter high jewellery for Cartier. If even if future one wants to sell these pieces, it is again a simple task to attach the clasp back and separate both pieces from each other.



nightbefore said:


> They look gorgeous on you! Would you mind to post an action shot of hammered gold worn long alone and also with onyx?



I will do so soon


----------



## LoveHMCVXOXO

Ylesiya said:


> Another crazy thought I had last night is that I would rather not overpay 30% for just two necklaces connected to each other. It may be possible to persuade VCA to merge two existing necklaces: it is actually quite a trivial task for a jeweller of an average skill. Remove the clasp, snap one link to another and that's all. Even if they refuse (which is most likely scenario as they would rather prefer the 30% path LOL), I have a jeweller who used to alter high jewellery for Cartier. If even if future one wants to sell these pieces, it is again a simple task to attach the clasp back and separate both pieces from each other.



Even better if VCA would actually just make the guilloche in the 20 motif long necklace format without charging us the premium like they do with the other YG or RG pieces . All roads lead to VCA wanting to juice the 30% premium for those of us that cave when in reality it doesn't cost them 30% more in materials or labor to produce a easy change in metal or stone . It would be very interesting to find out what percentage of buyers opt to pay the 30% premium vs. just releasing more of the different combos for increasing sales.


----------



## Ylesiya

LoveHMCVXOXO said:


> Even better if VCA would actually just make the guilloche in the 20 motif long necklace format without charging us the premium like they do with the other YG or RG pieces . All roads lead to VCA wanting to juice the 30% premium for those of us that cave when in reality it doesn't cost them 30% more in materials or labor to produce a easy change in metal or stone . It would be very interesting to find out what percentage of buyers opt to pay the 30% premium vs. just releasing more of the different combos for increasing sales.



Yes I am feeling really grrrrr for it.

- pave guilloche 20 - yes! normal 20 guilloche - no-no
- BA necklaces and bracelet - yes! BA earrings (and ring) - no-no
- chalcedony necklace and bracelet - yes! Chalcedony earrings - no-no!
- GMOP pendants yes! earrings, normal 5 motif non-pave bracelet - no-no!

For goodness sake, I am not even talking about different types of gold, it is purely about the ability to complete the set without paying a premium! And even let's say you SO a BA earrings pair, it is a low chance it will match your existing pieces!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Trying a couple of new things — a monochrome outfit which is rare for me, and also a brooch (which I call my sheriff’s badge   ) with hammered YG worn on an extender.
> View attachment 5405302





chiaoapple said:


> Love everything! The jewellery goes without saying, and the nails & oran sandals…. Wow



Thank you so much @chiaoapple … I absolutely love your post btw. Always on point and you really make me want to try a 10 motif.


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> Yes I am feeling really grrrrr for it.
> 
> - pave guilloche 20 - yes! normal 20 guilloche - no-no
> - BA necklaces and bracelet - yes! BA earrings (and ring) - no-no
> - chalcedony necklace and bracelet - yes! Chalcedony earrings - no-no!
> - GMOP pendants yes! earrings, normal 5 motif non-pave bracelet - no-no!
> 
> For goodness sake, I am not even talking about different types of gold, it is purely about the ability to complete the set without paying a premium! And even let's say you SO a BA earrings pair, it is a low chance it will match your existing pieces!


If you really want to make a BA set with earrings, I heard VCA is not doing earrings anymore, so check first before you dive into blue agate.  The reason is because VCA used to do SO on blue agate earrings, but clients complained they could see through it.  They did SOs on earrings up until late last year, around Oct 2021 as I recall when I had this conversation. Things may have changed now for 2022. 

For me, I'm super matchy matchy and will not get a 20 without VA earrings. I love the flow of a long 20 with matching earrings.  It's so elongating.  For a 20, I can live without the 5 motif bracelets, but I cannot live without the earrings.  You might not be as rigid with this requirement.  

Just FYI in case the earrings are a must have for you; check first if they will agree to a SO before you dive into a set.


----------



## sjunky13

Ylesiya said:


> Tried on some beauties at VCA today and managed to get a nice shot of the earrings with a beautiful background. Sadly I had to pass as I am focusing on TE20 at the moment
> 
> But I was thinking how differently BA looks under the direct bright top light and on the neck in the same room!
> 
> View attachment 5402441
> View attachment 5402442
> View attachment 5402443


love the clash earrings on you!


----------



## sjunky13

eternallove4bag said:


> The butterfly ring seems to be on constant repeat these days
> View attachment 5405104


Love!!


----------



## Ylesiya

BigAkoya said:


> If you really want to make a BA set with earrings, I heard VCA is not doing earrings anymore, so check first before you dive into blue agate.  The reason is because VCA used to do SO on blue agate earrings, but clients complained they could see through it.  They did SOs on earrings up until late last year, around Oct 2021 as I recall when I had this conversation. Things may have changed now for 2022.
> 
> For me, I'm super matchy matchy and will not get a 20 without VA earrings. I love the flow of a long 20 with matching earrings.  It's so elongating.  For a 20, I can live without the 5 motif bracelets, but I cannot live without the earrings.  You might not be as rigid with this requirement.
> 
> Just FYI in case the earrings are a must have for you; check first if they will agree to a SO before you dive into a set.



I am also matchy matchy set lover but I also can live with mix and match. For example BA necklace with the BA bracelet paired with guilloche earrings and add a guilloche bracelet for balance. I love guilloche but after our discussions in my BA thread I realised I do dislike the ring so I wear a frivole ring with my set anyway 

I will live without BA earrings (I would not SO anyway because one can't control the shade at all) and I also saw some complaints about the transparency which I don't find fair to be completely honest. BA is a translucent stone and one can see through it if the bracelet is taken off one's hand for example. Same for carnelian: I can see the golden setting through the stone when I take them off and it feels like uneven colour sometimes but I am cool with that since I am looking at the earrings in my hands with the light coming through the open bezel type setting and it is totally ok.

When worn though, I don't have an issue with the transparency for carnelian as the motif hang against the ear which blocks the light from the back side. One would think the same would apply to BA. Another thing that VCA could do is make a solid filled backside for BA earrings to address this issue. Stripping a whole line off the earrings just because you can't set the stones in such a way that they don't look too transparent is not very clever IMHO. And this does not excuse them for not having GMOP VA ones!


----------



## nicole0612

Ylesiya said:


> I am also matchy matchy set lover but I also can live with mix and match. For example BA necklace with the BA bracelet paired with guilloche earrings and add a guilloche bracelet for balance. I love guilloche but after our discussions in my BA thread I realised do dislike the ring so I wear a frivole ring with my set anyway
> 
> I will live without BA earrings (I would not SO anyway because one can't control the shade at all) and I also saw some complaints about the transparency which I don't find fair to be completely honest. BA is a translucent stone and one can see through it if the bracelet is taken off one's hand for example. Same for carnelian: I can see the golden setting through the stone when I take them off and it feels like uneven colour sometimes but I am cool with that.
> 
> When worn though, I don't have an issue with the transparency for carnelian as the motif hang against the ear which blocks the light from the back side. One would think the same would apply to BA. Another thing that VCA could do is make a solid filled backside for BA earrings to address this issue. Stripping a whole line off the earrings just because you can't set the stones in such a way that they don't look too transparent is not very clever IMHO. And this does not excuse them for not having GMOP VA ones!


I was thinking this exact thing, and you explained it very well. The stones are transparent when held up to the light, but not noticeably so when worn against the skin because the light does not come through. Carnelian, like blue agate, does also look extremely different in shade and tone when held up to the light as compared to on a surface or on the skin.


----------



## Ylesiya

nicole0612 said:


> I was thinking this exact thing, and you explained it very well. The stones are transparent when held up to the light, but not noticeably so when worn against the skin because the light does not come through. Carnelian, like blue agate, does also look extremely different in shade and tone when held up to the light as compared to on a surface or on the skin.



I am very nerdy so I went to check out the setting of the VA earrings. It is actually designed in such a way that the light has to be blocked no matter how the earring is sitting on the ear.

I did a quick sketch to illustrate this:



What I am trying to show is that even if motif is sitting a bit below your earlobe (which can happen depending on where the hole and pin are), the bottom part is covered by the backing to which the lever is attached and there's even a bit extra metal. This basically makes sure that when you wear the earrings with translucent stones, the colour would be even (except for maybe super bright direct light). And this is what I see IRL with that carnelian pair I own.

Coming back to the complaints about BA earrings: most of the pics I've seen myself were taken in harsh boutique lighting which does not illustrate how the stone behaves in normal life. Even in my own experience I saw how different my unfortunate bracelet looked at the store and in my bedroom: like two totally different pieces. One neon bright blue, another one deep royal blue. No wonder people were upset when they saw their 30+% SOs but I would love to see how these look when actually worn IRL and I bet they would look different.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sjunky13 said:


> Love!!


Thank you @sjunky13


----------



## Prada Prince

Yes, I may have coordinated my dessert to match my ring… Haha!


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> I am very nerdy so I went to check out the setting of the VA earrings. It is actually designed in such a way that the light has to be blocked no matter how the earring is sitting on the ear.
> 
> I did a quick sketch to illustrate this:
> View attachment 5405516
> 
> 
> What I am trying to show is that even if motif is sitting a bit below your earlobe (which can happen depending on where the hole and pin are), the bottom part is covered by the backing to which the lever is attached and there's even a bit extra metal. This basically makes sure that when you wear the earrings with translucent stones, the colour would be even (except for maybe super bright direct light). And this is what I see IRL with that carnelian pair I own.
> 
> Coming back to the complaints about BA earrings: most of the pics I've seen myself were taken in harsh boutique lighting which does not illustrate how the stone behaves in normal life. Even in my own experience I saw how different my unfortunate bracelet looked at the store and in my bedroom: like two totally different pieces. One neon bright blue, another one deep royal blue. No wonder people were upset when they saw their 30+% SOs but I would love to see how these look when actually worn IRL and I bet they would look different.


VCA can make anything; they are master jewelers.  They just don’t want to make the piece (at least not at the moment).  

The story I heard was the complaints were from clients who ordered BA earrings; they were not happy when they saw them and rejected them.  It was not from just looking at 10s and 20s.  My guess is the stone color variation in blue agate contributed to this rejection as well. 

VCA's primary goal is to maximize revenue & profit.  My opinion is VCA does not want to deal with a $5K SO item that has a high rejection rate.  They would then be stuck with a pair of earrings they now have to sell.

I don't blame VCA; I would do the same if it were my company.  
VCA knows they will not lose a sale; if no BA earrings, the client will just pick another earring or piece and VCA knows that.  The client does not walk away saying "BA earrings are the only thing from VCA I want."

I do hope they start making BA earrings again, and also allow WG BA in a 20.  I would love a WG BA set; BA is such a happy blue!  
Of course, VVIPs get anything they want, so rules don’t necessarily apply to them.

I think since you don't have to have a perfect match, guilloche would be nice for earrings.  It would stay in the "happy pop" theme.  Hammered gold would work too, but for BA, I think guilloche kind of gives it more a fun vibe.  There is also YG pave too; lots of options for you!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> The butterfly ring seems to be on constant repeat these days
> View attachment 5405104


Yes it is, and the it's very enabling!   
The white nail polish goes great with your ring.  You take the best photos!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Yes it is, and the it's very enabling!
> The white nail polish goes great with your ring.  You take the best photos!


Thank you @BigAkoya … we both love BTF rings and the butterfly one is so quintessential VCA I feel sooner or later we will end up adding it in some variation. Too beautiful to avoid


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> VCA can make anything; they are master jewelers.  They just don’t want to make the piece (at least not at the moment).
> 
> The story I heard was the complaints were from clients who ordered BA earrings; they were not happy when they saw them and rejected them.  It was not from just looking at 10s and 20s.  My guess is the stone color variation in blue agate contributed to this rejection as well.
> 
> VCA's primary goal is to maximize revenue & profit.  My opinion is VCA does not want to deal with a $5K SO item that has a high rejection rate.  They would then be stuck with a pair of earrings they now have to sell.
> 
> I don't blame VCA; I would do the same if it were my company.
> VCA knows they will not lose a sale; if no BA earrings, the client will just pick another earring or piece and VCA knows that.  The client does not walk away saying "BA earrings are the only thing from VCA I want."
> 
> I do hope they start making BA earrings again, and also allow WG BA in a 20.  I would love a WG BA set; BA is such a happy blue!
> Of course, VVIPs get anything they want, so rules don’t necessarily apply to them.
> 
> I think since you don't have to have a perfect match, guilloche would be nice for earrings.  It would stay in the "happy pop" theme.  Hammered gold would work too, but for BA, I think guilloche kind of gives it more a fun vibe.  There is also YG pave too; lots of options for you!



Just for future reference, if a client refuses a SO:

1. Do you pay in full at the time of order?
2. If one refuses once they arrive, do you get a full refund?


----------



## chiaoapple

Inspired by the recent chalcedony posts from @lvmon and @EpiFanatic , thought to wear my 10 motif yesterday


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> Inspired by the recent chalcedony posts from @lvmon and @EpiFanatic , thought to wear my 10 motif yesterday
> View attachment 5406466


Gorgeous and inspiring!


----------



## glamourbag

I don’t post much here but figured I would contribute today…simple and clean but with a bit of sparkle.


----------



## jenayb

glamourbag said:


> I don’t post much here but figured I would contribute today…simple and clean but with a bit of sparkle.



Wowza!!


----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


> Wowza!!


----------



## missie1

chiaoapple said:


> Inspired by the recent chalcedony posts from @lvmon and @EpiFanatic , thought to wear my 10 motif yesterday
> View attachment 5406466


Beautiful as always


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> I don’t post much here but figured I would contribute today…simple and clean but with a bit of sparkle.


Absolutely beautiful. I love it paired with the pave love.


----------



## lvmon

chiaoapple said:


> Inspired by the recent chalcedony posts from @lvmon and @EpiFanatic , thought to wear my 10 motif yesterday
> View attachment 5406466



@chiaoapple you look great as usual! 
Love that chalcedony necklace on you!

Beautiful pairing with clover bangles…


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> Inspired by the recent chalcedony posts from @lvmon and @EpiFanatic , thought to wear my 10 motif yesterday
> View attachment 5406466


Love this look!  Chalcedony is gorgeous, and I love your bangles.  

P.S.  I love seeing your WG pieces!  More more more!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Inspired by the recent chalcedony posts from @lvmon and @EpiFanatic , thought to wear my 10 motif yesterday
> View attachment 5406466


Perfection @chiaoapple


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> I don’t post much here but figured I would contribute today…simple and clean but with a bit of sparkle.


Omg you got your GMOP pave bracelet! And please consider posting here more because I know a lot of us would absolutely love the eye candy  @glamourbag.. you know I love your style


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just for future reference, if a client refuses a SO:
> 
> 1. Do you pay in full at the time of order?
> 2. If one refuses once they arrive, do you get a full refund?


I have always paid in full, so I do not know if 30% or 50% is good enough.
For refund, yes, my SA has always said if it is not to my liking, I can get a full refund. These discussions were in fall 2021, so you may want to check with your SA when you order to be clear on the latest terms of SOs.

In case you are interested in doing a SO, there is a great thread on SOs. You can see all the beautiful combinations TPF ladies order!  You can also ask here if deposits are ok, or if one must pay in full.  My guess is it may vary by country.

Make a cup of hot tea, get a warm scone, sit back, and check this thread out!  Eye candy.   





						Special Orders
					

Hello!   I just placed a few special orders with my SA. I would love to know what type of special orders you have placed. I just got approved for a gray mother of pearl alhambra magic single motif earrings. I know that the coral has been placed before by clients. What else? :)




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> I don’t post much here but figured I would contribute today…simple and clean but with a bit of sparkle.


Love your VCA of course, but I love love love your Love pave! It's a fabulous piece.  That's a lot of love!


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> I don’t post much here but figured I would contribute today…simple and clean but with a bit of sparkle.


simply and very beautiful!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> The butterfly ring seems to be on constant repeat these days
> View attachment 5405104


always so stylish with little effort! envy you.


----------



## artistemd

eternallove4bag said:


> The butterfly ring seems to be on constant repeat these days
> View attachment 5405104


I love the look of your butterfly ring so much. Just wondering... Did it take time for you to get used to a between-the-fingers ring? I tried one on in at the VCA in NYC, but it was so different from what I am used to that it felt awkward to me (despite looking gorgeous). I was afraid it would always feel a bit awkward, so I declined it.


----------



## artistemd

Happyish said:


> Hey--you can't go wrong with layers of pearls. I'm sure your layers were beautiful Think Coco Chanel. My mother certainly did.
> My beautiful mother at 90!
> 
> View attachment 5393485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393490


Your mother looks looks chic and lovely! (Love her Tiffany brooch/pendant, too.)


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> always so stylish with little effort! envy you.


Thank you so much @rosebean


----------



## eternallove4bag

artistemd said:


> I love the look of your butterfly ring so much. Just wondering... Did it take time for you to get used to a between-the-fingers ring? I tried one on in at the VCA in NYC, but it was so different from what I am used to that it felt awkward to me (despite looking gorgeous). I was afraid it would always feel a bit awkward, so I declined it.


I totally hear you! All this time, I have shied away from BTF rings for that exact reason. When I finally took the plunge last year to get both my BTF rings, I made sure that the rings were loose. I always wear loose rings and though it may look like my rings will come flying off, thankfully they never do … I feel that the BTF rings being loose worked it’s magic.   I found the BTF rings in my size to be somewhat uncomfortable honestly. So glad I sized up becauseI don’t even feel I am wearing my BTF rings.


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> simply and very beautiful!


Thank you soooooo much @rosebean


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Love your VCA of course, but I love love love your Love pave! It's a fabulous piece.  That's a lot of love!


Aww thank you @BigAkoya That means a lot coming from you as you have such wonderful taste. Im not a die hard Cartier fan but I do have a love for their pave pieces.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg you got your GMOP pave bracelet! And please consider posting here more because I know a lot of us would absolutely love the eye candy  @glamourbag.. you know I love your style


Yes, finally back from seeing resized. It sure is a pretty piece. Thank you so much @eternallove4bag , you are the sweetest. You know how inspired I am by your collection.


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. I love it paired with the pave love.


Hehehe, me too! I admit GMOP with rg is a special combo


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> Hehehe, me too! I admit GMOP with rg is a special combo


It’s the absolute best. The pave love just works so well with it


----------



## Happyish

artistemd said:


> Your mother looks looks chic and lovely! (Love her Tiffany brooch/pendant, too.)


Thank you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Duh.  Meant to post a pic in this thread.


----------



## cromagnon

Ylesiya said:


> Birds and butterflies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034192


The brooch is so beautiful


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Duh.  Meant to post a pic in this thread.


I love seeing you enjoy this beautiful single row diamond perlee bracelet @EpiFanatic


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> Duh.  Meant to post a pic in this thread.


so happy for you, what a beautiful set!


----------



## nightbefore

EpiFanatic said:


> Duh.  Meant to post a pic in this thread.


So pretty! this is my favorite bangle from VCA, I always considered YG version but I must admit that diamonds look amazing in WG. If I ever get this bangle, I want to combine it with slim pearls of gold bangle. Now I am wondering if YG pearls of gold would look good with WG single row…


----------



## EpiFanatic

nightbefore said:


> So pretty! this is my favorite bangle from VCA, I always considered YG version but I must admit that diamonds look amazing in WG. If I ever get this bangle, I want to combine it with slim pearls of gold bangle. Now I am wondering if YG pearls of gold would look good with WG single row…


Thanks.  You should definitely try it if possible.  Lots of people like it stacked with bangles of various widths.  I am thinking of getting skinny perlee bands of various widths to wear as rings, for a fun look.  I think this bangle can stand gold mixing.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I got to try on two rings that I have been debating on getting today. Loved them both and DH loved them as well. He said you need both in your life. But alas, there were none available in my size. I’m not looking to bring both home at the same time but which one would you choose first? DH said lapis first then MOP, but I personally feel MOP would get more use, casually and formally.


----------



## BigAkoya

ThisVNchick said:


> I got to try on two rings that I have been debating on getting today. Loved them both and DH loved them as well. He said you need both in your life. But alas, there were none available in my size. I’m not looking to bring both home at the same time but which one would you choose first? DH said lapis first then MOP, but I personally feel MOP would get more use, casually and formally.
> 
> View attachment 5407865


For me, lapis for sure.  To me, butterflies in real life are happy and colorful, and lapis conveys that theme.  
Also, lapis may not be around forever, so I'd get that first for sure.  MOP will be here. 

The lapis looks great on you.  Good luck in your decision and congratulations on your soon to be butterfly ring!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sharing my new in; SO 5 motifs gmop in rose gold. Happy Thursday!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

ThisVNchick said:


> I got to try on two rings that I have been debating on getting today. Loved them both and DH loved them as well. He said you need both in your life. But alas, there were none available in my size. I’m not looking to bring both home at the same time but which one would you choose first? DH said lapis first then MOP, but I personally feel MOP would get more use, casually and formally.
> 
> View attachment 5407865


Hi. I agree with your DH. Lapis is gorgeous


----------



## lynne_ross

ThisVNchick said:


> I got to try on two rings that I have been debating on getting today. Loved them both and DH loved them as well. He said you need both in your life. But alas, there were none available in my size. I’m not looking to bring both home at the same time but which one would you choose first? DH said lapis first then MOP, but I personally feel MOP would get more use, casually and formally.
> 
> View attachment 5407865


I prefer the lapis on you. It really pops.


----------



## rosebean

ThisVNchick said:


> I got to try on two rings that I have been debating on getting today. Loved them both and DH loved them as well. He said you need both in your life. But alas, there were none available in my size. I’m not looking to bring both home at the same time but which one would you choose first? DH said lapis first then MOP, but I personally feel MOP would get more use, casually and formally.
> 
> View attachment 5407865


If you are not coordinating with your other pieces, e.g. YG or RG, I vote for lapis, YG.


----------



## tenshix

ThisVNchick said:


> I got to try on two rings that I have been debating on getting today. Loved them both and DH loved them as well. He said you need both in your life. But alas, there were none available in my size. I’m not looking to bring both home at the same time but which one would you choose first? DH said lapis first then MOP, but I personally feel MOP would get more use, casually and formally.
> 
> View attachment 5407865



Both look amazing on you!! If you’re getting both I personally would go for lapis first, as @BigAkoya mentioned they’re harder to find these days and I worry for when VCA discontinues more of their lapis pieces due to a decrease in the source of the stone. MOP is not scarce and I think it will be safe to assume it’ll be around for a long time.

Side note: please tell us the secret on how to train our DH to be like yours!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

BigAkoya said:


> For me, lapis for sure.  To me, butterflies in real life are happy and colorful, and lapis conveys that theme.
> Also, lapis may not be around forever, so I'd get that first for sure.  MOP will be here.
> 
> The lapis looks great on you.  Good luck in your decision and congratulations on your soon to be butterfly ring!


Would having both be too redundant you think? When I’m in the store, I get overly excited and want literally everything. Now that my mind has settled a bit, I’m thinking maybe two is too too much? Yes, no?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Out for the night.


----------



## Happyish

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Hi. I agree with your DH. Lapis is gorgeous





ThisVNchick said:


> I got to try on two rings that I have been debating on getting today. Loved them both and DH loved them as well. He said you need both in your life. But alas, there were none available in my size. I’m not looking to bring both home at the same time but which one would you choose first? DH said lapis first then MOP, but I personally feel MOP would get more use, casually and formally.
> 
> View attachment 5407865


----------



## Happyish

ThisVNchick said:


> I got to try on two rings that I have been debating on getting today. Loved them both and DH loved them as well. He said you need both in your life. But alas, there were none available in my size. I’m not looking to bring both home at the same time but which one would you choose first? DH said lapis first then MOP, but I personally feel MOP would get more use, casually and formally.
> 
> View attachment 5407865


"but I personally feel MOP would get more use, casually and formally . . . " 
Why would you buy the lapis if your preference is for the MOP? Never mind your husband. Never mind TPF. Buy what _you_ prefer!  Maybe one will be enough, and then you'll regret not having bought your first choice.


----------



## 7777777

EpiFanatic said:


> Out for the night.
> View attachment 5408006


Love this bracelet. Dreaming of the yg one.


----------



## BigAkoya

ThisVNchick said:


> Would having both be too redundant you think? When I’m in the store, I get overly excited and want literally everything. Now that my mind has settled a bit, I’m thinking maybe two is too too much? Yes, no?


If you really really love the butterfly ring, two butterfly rings is not too much.  However, two cabochon stones are too much (e.g. lapis and MOP).  If you get two butterfly rings, I would get lapis as the first.  For the second, I would get yellow sapphire.  The sapphire will look very different as it is a sparkly faceted stone, not like the smooth cabochon of lapis and MOP. 

That said, if you do not love love the butterfly and don't have to have two, I would get a Frivole pave BTF as a second ring if you do not already have one.


----------



## Rhl2987

Made this fun stack today.


----------



## Lien

EpiFanatic said:


> Duh.  Meant to post a pic in this thread.



Loving your new 1-row diamond bracelet!

Loving ALL your bling!  Remind me what are the specs of your 3-stone ring?  What finger size are you?  You're really making me want one.  Been thinking of swapping my solitaire which I haven't worn for YEARS, for a 3-stone.


----------



## chiaoapple

Rhl2987 said:


> Made this fun stack today.


So cute!! Where did you get the pencil bracelet? I need to know


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThisVNchick said:


> I got to try on two rings that I have been debating on getting today. Loved them both and DH loved them as well. He said you need both in your life. But alas, there were none available in my size. I’m not looking to bring both home at the same time but which one would you choose first? DH said lapis first then MOP, but I personally feel MOP would get more use, casually and formally.
> 
> View attachment 5407865


Both look amazing on you @ThisVNchick 
It depends on what look you are going for. Lapis pops more but I feel it’s limiting in what you can wear with. White mop (I maybe biased but this is my personal experience too) is mote versatile and goes with everything! I wear mine without worrying about the color of my outfit.
I know you want to get both, but won’t it be redundant in your collection? VCA has so many beautiful BTF rings. Maybe the pave Frivole BTF instead of a second butterfly ring or something completely different?


----------



## Rhl2987

chiaoapple said:


> So cute!! Where did you get the pencil bracelet? I need to know


Thank you!! It’s a new purchase from Nadine Ghosn. She’s a designer who creates “fun fine jewelry” as she puts it. I love her pieces!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Both look amazing on you @ThisVNchick
> It depends on what look you are going for. Lapis pops more but I feel it’s limiting in what you can wear with. White mop (I maybe biased but this is my personal experience too) is mote versatile and goes with everything! I wear mine without worrying about the color of my outfit.
> I know you want to get both, but won’t it be redundant in your collection? VCA has so many beautiful BTF rings. Maybe the pave Frivole BTF instead of a second butterfly ring or something completely different?


This is such good advice @ThisVNchick . I dont own it but looked many times and this is my thought process too.


----------



## DS2006

ThisVNchick said:


> I got to try on two rings that I have been debating on getting today. Loved them both and DH loved them as well. He said you need both in your life. But alas, there were none available in my size. I’m not looking to bring both home at the same time but which one would you choose first? DH said lapis first then MOP, but I personally feel MOP would get more use, casually and formally.
> 
> View attachment 5407865





ThisVNchick said:


> Would having both be too redundant you think? When I’m in the store, I get overly excited and want literally everything. Now that my mind has settled a bit, I’m thinking maybe two is too too much? Yes, no?


I totally agree with Happyish that you shouldn't buy based on what your husband likes. You're the one who will be wearing it! I personally would only get one ring of a particular style. With this particular decision, do you have other yellow gold and rose gold pieces to wear with each of these rings? If you wear mostly one of those metals and not the other, then I'd go with the one that is of the metal you wear most often. While I love the lapis, I actually sold my lapis bracelet to a friend because I would have rarely worn it!  For me, the mop would go with everything, but I don't have rose gold jewelry!  So buy what you like best and will wear the most, keeping in mind any other VCA rings you might add so that they each fill a different need.


----------



## rosebean

DS2006 said:


> I totally agree with Happyish that you shouldn't buy based on what your husband likes. You're the one who will be wearing it! I personally would only get one ring of a particular style. With this particular decision, do you have other yellow gold and rose gold pieces to wear with each of these rings? If you wear mostly one of those metals and not the other, then I'd go with the one that is of the metal you wear most often. While I love the lapis, I actually sold my lapis bracelet to a friend because I would have rarely worn it!  For me, the mop would go with everything, but I don't have rose gold jewelry!  So buy what you like best and will wear the most, keeping in mind any other VCA rings you might add so that they each fill a different need.


very good advice for many of us. I do love the MOP butterfly too, like you, I don't really have rose gold jewelry (maybe a pair of earrings which disappear on me due to my skin tone); wish they have YG version.


----------



## DS2006

rosebean said:


> very good advice for many of us. I do love the MOP butterfly too, like you, I don't really have rose gold jewelry (maybe a pair of earrings which disappear on me due to my skin tone); wish they have YG version.



I very much wish the same thing!!! I can wear white gold and yellow gold, but their rose gold doesn't work on me at all!


----------



## jenayb

EpiFanatic said:


> Out for the night.
> View attachment 5408006



Perfect. So chic and edgy at the same time.


----------



## jenayb

ThisVNchick said:


> I got to try on two rings that I have been debating on getting today. Loved them both and DH loved them as well. He said you need both in your life. But alas, there were none available in my size. I’m not looking to bring both home at the same time but which one would you choose first? DH said lapis first then MOP, but I personally feel MOP would get more use, casually and formally.
> 
> View attachment 5407865



Lapis for sure!!!


----------



## jp824

Just catching up on this thread.  We’re back in the office now so life is a bit more hectic now but it also allows me to get out of my yoga pants! Sharing some action pics this week:


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Just catching up on this thread.  We’re back in the office now so life is a bit more hectic now but it also allows me to get out of my yoga pants! Sharing some action pics this week:
> 
> View attachment 5408748
> 
> View attachment 5408749
> 
> View attachment 5408750
> View attachment 5408751
> View attachment 5408753


Love everything! You look amazing! And very tall!  hugs


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Love everything! You look amazing! And very tall!  hugs


Thanks!  You know my secret for height…platform shoes…lol.


----------



## Ylesiya

Friday night out yesterday


----------



## nicole0612

jp824 said:


> Just catching up on this thread.  We’re back in the office now so life is a bit more hectic now but it also allows me to get out of my yoga pants! Sharing some action pics this week:
> 
> View attachment 5408748
> 
> View attachment 5408749
> 
> View attachment 5408750
> View attachment 5408751
> View attachment 5408753


Gorgeous VCA! I love the range of your RTW and bags as well


----------



## am2022

10 motif MOP with old Alaia dress ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
P


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> These are so pretty! I am not seeing these colors on the Hermes site, though. Am I looking in the wrong place?


Old post, but I was surfing and thought of you... 
Hermes Canada has all three shades in stock!    
Here is the link:   Les Mains Hermes, Nail enamel, Rose Baltique | Hermès Canada 

I don't think they ship to the US, but maybe a local SA can help get them.  Hermes.com USA only has Rose Coquille.  That's a nice shade too, my second favorite.  It seems stock is coming back on these shades.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Old post, but I was surfing and thought of you...
> Hermes Canada has all three shades in stock!
> Here is the link:   Les Mains Hermes, Nail enamel, Rose Baltique | Hermès Canada
> 
> I don't think they ship to the US, but maybe a local SA can help get them.  Hermes.com USA only has Rose Coquille.  That's a nice shade too, my second favorite.  It seems stock is coming back on these shades.


Thanks!! Going to see if I can order since I am heading there.


----------



## rosebean

Ylesiya said:


> Friday night out yesterday
> View attachment 5408766


Beautiful set! Including your mask


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> Inspired by the recent chalcedony posts from @lvmon and @EpiFanatic , thought to wear my 10 motif yesterday
> View attachment 5406466


SOOOO elegant!


----------



## Notorious Pink

glamourbag said:


> I don’t post much here but figured I would contribute today…simple and clean but with a bit of sparkle.


Loooooove this combo! Need to be your twin on that Love!


----------



## chiaoapple

jp824 said:


> Just catching up on this thread.  We’re back in the office now so life is a bit more hectic now but it also allows me to get out of my yoga pants! Sharing some action pics this week:
> 
> View attachment 5408748
> 
> View attachment 5408749
> 
> View attachment 5408750
> View attachment 5408751
> View attachment 5408753


Fantastic looks! Thanks so much for sharing. Your Chanel sweater in the last pic is simply too sweet — have only seen it in white before but pink is even more amazing.
It‘s also great to see you wearing the frivole pave ring with high frequency. I tried it on and really loved it, but wasn’t sure it was practical to wear while working on the computer. Do you keep it on while at your desk in the office?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you!! It’s a new purchase from Nadine Ghosn. She’s a designer who creates “fun fine jewelry” as she puts it. I love her pieces!


Three words.  Expensive Rabbit Hole.  To be clear, I love it. And I need at least one Lego ring.


----------



## glamourbag

Notorious Pink said:


> Loooooove this combo! Need to be your twin on that Love!


Yes please


----------



## jp824

chiaoapple said:


> Fantastic looks! Thanks so much for sharing. Your Chanel sweater in the last pic is simply too sweet — have only seen it in white before but pink is even more amazing.
> It‘s also great to see you wearing the frivole pave ring with high frequency. I tried it on and really loved it, but wasn’t sure it was practical to wear while working on the computer. Do you keep it on while at your desk in the office?


Thank you! I wear the frivole almost every time I go into the office.  I do keep it on the entire time in the office and I’m on my computer for most of the day.  I also like the fact that it’s low maintenance..I don’t have to worry when washing my hands.  I wore my btf butterfly turquoise once in the office and I had to remember take it every time I wash my hands.


----------



## Rhl2987

EpiFanatic said:


> Three words.  Expensive Rabbit Hole.  To be clear, I love it. And I need at least one Lego ring.


I’m currently trying to talk myself out of a second piece! I think I would go for the burger ring. The Lego ring is a classic of hers! She is a really nice woman if you do ever get to messaging with her on Instagram. 

I have some custom jewelry, the Socrates ring, and the small Lotus earrings all coming my way to try on though, so probably no burger ring for me right now. Never enough budget for the jewels I want!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

EpiFanatic said:


> Three words.  Expensive Rabbit Hole.  To be clear, I love it. And I need at least one Lego ring.


@Rhl2987 and @EpiFanatic
These are beautiful designs 
I want the veggie-burger ring, talk about a very expensive rabbit hole


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sunday arm stack. Have a blessed Sunday everyone!


----------



## liza213

Love this bracelet


----------



## EpiFanatic

My mom stacking…


----------



## EpiFanatic

Getting more used to it. 


Hmmm…I have a lot of heather/beige sweaters.


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> Getting more used to it.
> View attachment 5410031
> 
> Hmmm…I have a lot of heather/beige sweaters.



Sooo gorgeous, you really are tempting me to build a WG set even though I’m an RG girl at heart!


----------



## EpiFanatic

tenshix said:


> Sooo gorgeous, you really are tempting me to build a WG set even though I’m an RG girl at heart!


Welcome to the light side!


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> Sooo gorgeous, you really are tempting me to build a WG set even though I’m an RG girl at heart!


The wg works so well with rg.  It’s perfect for a mixed metal stack.  I’m working my wg stack now as well.


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> The wg works so well with rg.  It’s perfect for a mixed metal stack.  I’m working my wg stack now as well.



Oh my please share some eye candy photos with us!! I bet it looks fab on you


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> Oh my please share some eye candy photos with us!! I bet it looks fab on you


I haven’t received my main pieces yet. Soon as they come in I will definitely take plenty of pics


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> I haven’t received my main pieces yet. Soon as they come in I will definitely take plenty of pics


So excited for you!  Can’t wait!


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> Getting more used to it.
> View attachment 5410031
> 
> Hmmm…I have a lot of heather/beige sweaters.


I really like this combination!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Admiring the iridescence and beauty of GMOP


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Admiring the iridescence and beauty of GMOP


yes, GMOP bracelet and MA earrings, and the Frivole BTF ring, all well coordinated as always


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Admiring the iridescence and beauty of GMOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410597


The Serpenti looks great with the five motif doesn't it?!!!! Ignoring the ring....since trying on the white gold version of the earrings I can't get them off my mind (or the ring in wg) and I do NOT need to add another item to my list


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> yes, GMOP bracelet and MA earrings, and the Frivole BTF ring, all well coordinated as always


Thank you @rosebean I absolutely love how all VCA pieces coordinate so well together without actually having to match


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> The Serpenti looks great with the five motif doesn't it?!!!! Ignoring the ring....since trying on the white gold version of the earrings I can't get them off my mind (or the ring in wg) and I do NOT need to add another item to my list


It really does @glamourbag … never really thought the serpenti would be this versatile -  sexy yet personifies so much elegance! Plus, it goes so well with VCA bracelets. And we are 5-motif twins now 
Frivole pave is pure .. is that the one in WG you are thinking about?
Pssst, don’t let @BigAkoya hear you are thinking about the white pave Frivole earrings and ring. She is such a huge enabler


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> It really does @glamourbag … never really thought the serpenti would be this versatile -  sexy yet personifies so much elegance! Plus, it goes so well with VCA bracelets. And we are 5-motif twins now
> Frivole pave is pure .. is that the one in WG you are thinking about?
> Pssst, don’t let @BigAkoya hear you are thinking about the white pave Frivole earrings and ring. She is such a huge enabler


Yes....It wasnt really on my mind until I tried the white gold . Its probably better for my plan and wallet if I stay out of the store for a while


----------



## chiaoapple

For the WG lovers, hammered WG and WG 5 row, WG pave Love


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Yes....It wasnt really on my mind until I tried the white gold . Its probably better for my plan and wallet if I stay out of the store for a while


Haha! Honestly that’s the only way for me to stop adding things to my WL - by staying away from the store …just saying though, can you imagine how the pave Frivole earrings and BTF ring in WG will look with your WG perlee clover? DREAMY @glamourbag girl you are in so much trouble


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> For the WG lovers, hammered WG and WG 5 row, WG pave Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411162


Effortless and stunning as always


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Yes....It wasnt really on my mind until I tried the white gold . Its probably better for my plan and wallet if I stay out of the store for a while


Frivole WG pave... did someone say Frivole WG pave?  
Frivole is my FAVORITE collection!  The design is so unique, and it's super versatile, super blingy, and beyond gorgeous!     
All you see are sparkly pave diamonds.  

I wear it with my WG Clover bangle, which you also have, so it would look great together.  
If you wear rings, for me, the Frivole WG pave BTF ring is a must have!  It's very easy to wear, and looks great with a striped tee and shorts!  It is my favorite VCA piece!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Frivole WG pave... did someone say Frivole WG pave?
> Frivole is my FAVORITE collection!  The design is so unique, and it's super versatile, super blingy, and beyond gorgeous!
> All you see are sparkly pave diamonds.
> 
> I wear it with my WG Clover bangle, which you also have, so it would look great together.
> If you wear rings, for me, the Frivole WG pave BTF ring is a must have!  It's very easy to wear, and looks great with a striped tee and shorts!  It is my favorite VCA piece!


SOLD!   Ive bumped it up on my list. I have one pendant Id like to get first and then I think Ill be ready to commit to a ring. Youre right...it looks spectacular with your Clover.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Haha! Honestly that’s the only way for me to stop adding things to my WL - by staying away from the store …just saying though, can you imagine how the pave Frivole earrings and BTF ring in WG will look with your WG perlee clover? DREAMY @glamourbag girl you are in so much trouble


LMAO Im so dead.


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> LMAO Im so dead.


See, I told you and doesn’t @BigAkoya make such a compelling case to add it?


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> SOLD!   Ive bumped it up on my list. I have one pendant Id like to get first and then I think Ill be ready to commit to a ring. Youre right...it looks spectacular with your Clover.


I posted this in Feb when I got my Clover, but I'll post it here again to entice you.  I love it together, and it's very easy to wear. 
This was me wearing my winter striped look.     

Oh, and for sizing... you and I have the same size Clover.  Remember back when we were debating the larger size vs. the smaller size?  You went with the larger size for a looser fit, and I followed your lead (no sausage arms for me!  ).  The Frivole ring size is a 52 for your reference so you can see how a size 52 looks with the Medium Clover.

It's so gorgeous!  You have got to get one of these!


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> For the WG lovers, hammered WG and WG 5 row, WG pave Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411162


This is beautiful, and I especially love the two bangles together. 
@chiaoapple you have such gorgeous pieces, the blingy rings are begging to join your family!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> I posted this in Feb when I got my Clover, but I'll post it here again to entice you.  I love it together, and it's very easy to wear.
> This was me wearing my winter striped look.
> 
> Oh, and for sizing... you and I have the same size Clover.  Remember back when we were debating the larger size vs. the smaller size?  You went with the larger size for a looser fit, and I followed your lead (no sausage arms for me!  ).  The Frivole ring size is a 52 for your reference so you can see how a size 52 looks with the Medium Clover.
> 
> It's so gorgeous!  You have got to get one of these!
> View attachment 5411408



I am hypnotized and enticed!! I’m getting whiplash from trying to decide to keep on with my RG themed collection or to venture more into WG because of all you ladies with stunning WG collections  Whenever I ask DH he tells me to stay on RG because he prefers how the metal looks on my skin, but also because I think he fears I would want to build an entirely new collection in WG while also working on my RG


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> I am hypnotized and enticed!! I’m getting whiplash from trying to decide to keep on with my RG themed collection or to venture more into WG because of all you ladies with stunning WG collections  Whenever I ask DH he tells me to stay on RG because he prefers how the metal looks on my skin, but also because I think he fears I would want to build an entirely new collection in WG while also working on my RG


I vote WG!  RG looks warm next to the skin as it is pink, so it's gentle and blends more.  It's a nice soft look.  
WG diamond pave is the bomb!  It's glamorous, it's pure diamond bling; you can't miss it!  Nothing soft about it! Bling Bling!  
It's not really which is better; these are two different looks.    

I think everyone can wear WG; it's just more striking next to skin which is the difference; hence it's preference.  
It's like wearing a million dollar platinum diamond necklace or bracelet... no one can look bad in that!


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> I vote WG!  RG looks warm next to the skin as it is pink, so it's gentle and blends more.  It's a nice soft look.
> WG diamond pave is the bomb!  It's glamorous, it's pure diamond bling; you can't miss it!  Nothing soft about it! Bling Bling!
> It's not really which is better; these are two different looks.
> 
> I think everyone can wear WG; it's just more striking next to skin which is the difference; hence it's preference.
> It's like wearing a million dollar platinum diamond necklace or bracelet... no one can look bad in that!


I agree with @BigAkoya!
I have crossed over to the WG Starting with Pave small Frivole earrings and could not be happier! Now all I want is more white gold pieces!


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> I agree with @BigAkoya!
> I have crossed over to the WG Starting with Pave small Frivole earrings and could not be happier! Now all I want is more white gold pieces!


And you look fabulous with those blingy Frivole pave earrings!


----------



## lvmon

Thanks @BigAkoya!
I was frustrated with so many mismatched pieces. I needed a voice of reason from you!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I posted this in Feb when I got my Clover, but I'll post it here again to entice you.  I love it together, and it's very easy to wear.
> This was me wearing my winter striped look.
> 
> Oh, and for sizing... you and I have the same size Clover.  Remember back when we were debating the larger size vs. the smaller size?  You went with the larger size for a looser fit, and I followed your lead (no sausage arms for me!  ).  The Frivole ring size is a 52 for your reference so you can see how a size 52 looks with the Medium Clover.
> 
> It's so gorgeous!  You have got to get one of these!
> View attachment 5411408


@BigAkoya  I am saving this pic for inspiration. They look so lovely together. I find wg frivole pieces quite different to frivole pieces in RG and YG-being I find it more bling and eye-catching . Both those options are also gorgeous but I think the WG btf ring is a must have pairing for my wg Clover so its now an item on the list.  Im so glad you got that beautiful Clover bangle for your collection. Its a true piece of art!

@tenshix yes...I think that would be a great idea! There is no shame in building a rg collection and a wg collection! I support that whole heartedly!


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> I posted this in Feb when I got my Clover, but I'll post it here again to entice you.  I love it together, and it's very easy to wear.
> This was me wearing my winter striped look.
> 
> Oh, and for sizing... you and I have the same size Clover.  Remember back when we were debating the larger size vs. the smaller size?  You went with the larger size for a looser fit, and I followed your lead (no sausage arms for me!  ).  The Frivole ring size is a 52 for your reference so you can see how a size 52 looks with the Medium Clover.
> 
> It's so gorgeous!  You have got to get one of these!
> View attachment 5411408


This looks spectacular together


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> I am hypnotized and enticed!! I’m getting whiplash from trying to decide to keep on with my RG themed collection or to venture more into WG because of all you ladies with stunning WG collections  Whenever I ask DH he tells me to stay on RG because he prefers how the metal looks on my skin, but also because I think he fears I would want to build an entirely new collection in WG while also working on my RG


Honestly I think you definitely have room for both wg and rg.  You will only need few pieces in WG and it mixes so well with RG.  That’s what I told myself when I decided to build out WG.  I just told myself no SO Alhambra’s.


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> Honestly I think you definitely have room for both wg and rg.  You will only need few pieces in WG and it mixes so well with RG.  That’s what I told myself when I decided to build out WG.  I just told myself no SO Alhambra’s.



Totally agree!! I love your mixed metal stacks!


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> Honestly I think you definitely have room for both wg and rg.  You will only need few pieces in WG and it mixes so well with RG.  That’s what I told myself when I decided to build out WG.  I just told myself no SO Alhambra’s.


Agree!  
The beauty of white metal, especially with diamonds, is that white is a neutral and takes the backseat.  
All you see are blingy diamonds; there is no metal color to compete with it.  
It's like wearing pure "diamond" jewelry with your other pieces and who doesn't love that look!


----------



## Rhl2987

I ordered a couple pieces to try on at home, the Socrates BTF finger and the small Lotus earrings. They were both beautiful! I wish there was a Lotus earring size between this and the medium/large. I do feel they are a bit small for me. The ring was a wow piece for me in person. I will likely need to wait a bit until my fingers stop changing size but this ring is now next on my list along with the white gold Perlee clover bracelet.


----------



## BigAkoya

Rhl2987 said:


> I ordered a couple pieces to try on at home, the Socrates BTF finger and the small Lotus earrings. They were both beautiful! I wish there was a Lotus earring size between this and the medium/large. I do feel they are a bit small for me. The ring was a wow piece for me in person. I will likely need to wait a bit until my fingers stop changing size but this ring is now next on my list along with the white gold Perlee clover bracelet.


Do you already have or have tried the Frivole WG small pave earrings?  
I have both, and I find the Frivole earrings ten times more blingy.  The Lotus are nice, but nothing special to me.  
If you have not tried on the Frivole earrings, I would suggest that instead of Lotus.  

Plus, I love love love the Frivole design.   It is so unique, and the petals are 3D angled.  The Lotus flower is a bit flat to me as an earring.  The Lotus Ring however, is gorgeous, but that's because the design is unique.  

Just my two cents to help with your decision.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Rhl2987

BigAkoya said:


> Do you already have or have tried the Frivole WG small pave earrings?
> I have both, and I find the Frivole earrings ten times more blingy.  The Lotus are nice, but nothing special to me.
> If you have not tried on the Frivole earrings, I would suggest that instead of Lotus.
> 
> Plus, I love love love the Frivole design.   It is so unique, and the petals are 3D angled.  The Lotus flower is a bit flat to me as an earring.  The Lotus Ring however, is gorgeous, but that's because the design is unique.
> 
> Just my two cents to help with your decision.  Good luck to you!


Thank you for sharing your input! The last time I was in a boutique was in 2019 and I went in thinking I’d fall in love with the Frivole pave earrings, especially after seeing them on @Rami00. The shape didn’t quite suit me though. I was surprised. I actually fell hard for the large Lotus earrings but I would like something better fit for everyday.

I would love to go back into the boutique at some point to try on the large Lotus earrings, the Lotus ring, the Frivole earring, and Frivole ring, but I doubt that will be anytime soon.


----------



## lovecouture

birkinbia said:


> My new perlee clovers bracelet stacked with Cartier clash. What do you all think?!


Hi! Love the stack  Can you tell me if your clash is the small or medium, also what size do you wear?


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I ordered a couple pieces to try on at home, the Socrates BTF finger and the small Lotus earrings. They were both beautiful! I wish there was a Lotus earring size between this and the medium/large. I do feel they are a bit small for me. The ring was a wow piece for me in person. I will likely need to wait a bit until my fingers stop changing size but this ring is now next on my list along with the white gold Perlee clover bracelet.


Both look beautiful on you, but the ring I especially like on you.


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Effortless and stunning as always


Right back at you


----------



## chiaoapple

Rhl2987 said:


> I ordered a couple pieces to try on at home, the Socrates BTF finger and the small Lotus earrings. They were both beautiful! I wish there was a Lotus earring size between this and the medium/large. I do feel they are a bit small for me. The ring was a wow piece for me in person. I will likely need to wait a bit until my fingers stop changing size but this ring is now next on my list along with the white gold Perlee clover bracelet.


Sooo pretty! Really love the earrings on you, they really pop in an elegant way.


----------



## chiaoapple

Yesterday and today, with some Bvlgari thrown into the mix


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Yesterday and today, with some Bvlgari thrown into the mix
> View attachment 5412457
> View attachment 5412458


Oh gosh, these pics are a feast for the eyes @chiaoapple … is the necklace in WG Bvlgari? Never seen that one before but it’s drop dead gorgeous like you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> Yesterday and today, with some Bvlgari thrown into the mix
> View attachment 5412457
> View attachment 5412458


Oh my goodness.  VCA and Bulgari need to pay you.


----------



## lvmon

chiaoapple said:


> Yesterday and today, with some Bvlgari thrown into the mix
> View attachment 5412457
> View attachment 5412458


So beautiful, thanks for the eye candies!


----------



## missie1

chiaoapple said:


> Yesterday and today, with some Bvlgari thrown into the mix
> View attachment 5412457
> View attachment 5412458


Whew you really know how to wow us…..I love both of these.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Happyish said:


> "but I personally feel MOP would get more use, casually and formally . . . "
> Why would you buy the lapis if your preference is for the MOP? Never mind your husband. Never mind TPF. Buy what _you_ prefer!  Maybe one will be enough, and then you'll regret not having bought your first choice.


Finally found some time to catch up on my old post...I apologize if my response throws off the current convos.

What I meant by this is, buying safe/easy to match colors will definitely get more used. It doesn't mean that I don't love the lapis as well. Sometimes, I feel like I try to be TOO strategic with my purchases. While I might get the most cost per wear with MOP, it does lack the striking feature for me (I love this also). At the end of the day, I do have a lot of MOP pieces because let's face it, MOP goes with everything. I don't need to plan out my outfits with it, because I know it'll match regardless. But a girl's jewelry collection can't be all MOP lol. Lapis is harder to pair, but when it does come out to play, it's striking and catches the eye. I guess what I was trying to figure out is whether this will be an everyday ring or a ring when I am in a certain mood. But I love asking and getting different opinions because sometimes I am too boring, and need to be reminded to be more exciting IYKWIM.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BigAkoya said:


> If you really really love the butterfly ring, two butterfly rings is not too much.  However, two cabochon stones are too much (e.g. lapis and MOP).  If you get two butterfly rings, I would get lapis as the first.  For the second, I would get yellow sapphire.  The sapphire will look very different as it is a sparkly faceted stone, not like the smooth cabochon of lapis and MOP.
> 
> That said, if you do not love love the butterfly and don't have to have two, I would get a Frivole pave BTF as a second ring if you do not already have one.





eternallove4bag said:


> Both look amazing on you @ThisVNchick
> It depends on what look you are going for. Lapis pops more but I feel it’s limiting in what you can wear with. White mop (I maybe biased but this is my personal experience too) is mote versatile and goes with everything! I wear mine without worrying about the color of my outfit.
> I know you want to get both, but won’t it be redundant in your collection? VCA has so many beautiful BTF rings. Maybe the pave Frivole BTF instead of a second butterfly ring or something completely different?



I have the Frivole BTF ring in RG pave and loveeee it! I definitely want to add some butterflies to my collection, that way I can mix and match my fauna and flora collection. 

Buying both would be very repetitive. I've been thinking this past week about my choices and what I should do. While I have not settled on a color yet, I have concluded that owning two is a tad too much.


----------



## ThisVNchick

tenshix said:


> Both look amazing on you!! If you’re getting both I personally would go for lapis first, as @BigAkoya mentioned they’re harder to find these days and I worry for when VCA discontinues more of their lapis pieces due to a decrease in the source of the stone. MOP is not scarce and I think it will be safe to assume it’ll be around for a long time.
> 
> *Side note: please tell us the secret on how to train our DH to be like yours!! *



LOL to your last sentence. Patience and perseverance are key here. No training needed, just continue to buy what you love and try to block out the unnecessary side comments from him. Overtime, I think he just gave up and gave in. This was the man who for the longest time wouldn't let it go that he spent $700 on a canvas bag (the first designer piece he ever bought me was a DE Neverfull MM). But now...oh you need both of these $20k rings


----------



## Happyish

For those who asked including but not limited to @880, finally took these out for their inaugural run . . .


----------



## Happyish

And these had their inaugural run too! WG & WMOP + WG & Chalcedony + WG Butterflies!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Happyish said:


> And these had their inaugural run too! WG & WMOP + WG & Chalcedony + WG Butterflies!
> 
> View attachment 5412940


This is so fab @Happyish and I am not even a WG lover!


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> And these had their inaugural run too! WG & WMOP + WG & Chalcedony + WG Butterflies!
> 
> View attachment 5412940



So chic and stunning!!! I love seeing chalcedony and MOP layered this way   and of course those beautiful butterfly earrings!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> For those who asked including but not limited to @880, finally took these out for their inaugural run . . .


Wow. These look fabulous together. I’m not a matchy-matchy person but these make a huge statement worn together. That bracelet is especially stunning.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> And these had their inaugural run too! WG & WMOP + WG & Chalcedony + WG Butterflies!
> 
> View attachment 5412940


Love your pave butterflies with these WG pieces. Just gorgeous.


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh gosh, these pics are a feast for the eyes @chiaoapple … is the necklace in WG Bvlgari? Never seen that one before but it’s drop dead gorgeous like you!


Oh I am blushing!   
Thanks so much for the kind compliment. Yes, the necklace is Bvlgari, part of the Diva‘s Dream collection. I got it right before a big price increase last year, and was told it was being discontinued (I think).


----------



## chiaoapple

Happyish said:


> For those who asked including but not limited to @880, finally took these out for their inaugural run . . .


I love this collection so much! You wear it so beautifully


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> For those who asked including but not limited to @880, finally took these out for their inaugural run . . .


What a beautiful set of bouton d’or! You look amazing! Thank you! Hugs!


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> And these had their inaugural run too! WG & WMOP + WG & Chalcedony + WG Butterflies!
> 
> View attachment 5412940


Absolutely beautiful.  I love love how the blouse which is fab btw really pops this combo.


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> Yesterday and today, with some Bvlgari thrown into the mix
> View attachment 5412457
> View attachment 5412458


I love your pieces, especially your WG mod shot. The Bulgari necklace is beautiful!


----------



## BigAkoya

ThisVNchick said:


> Finally found some time to catch up on my old post...I apologize if my response throws off the current convos.
> 
> What I meant by this is, buying safe/easy to match colors will definitely get more used. It doesn't mean that I don't love the lapis as well. Sometimes, I feel like I try to be TOO strategic with my purchases. While I might get the most cost per wear with MOP, it does lack the striking feature for me (I love this also). At the end of the day, I do have a lot of MOP pieces because let's face it, MOP goes with everything. I don't need to plan out my outfits with it, because I know it'll match regardless. But a girl's jewelry collection can't be all MOP lol. Lapis is harder to pair, but when it does come out to play, it's striking and catches the eye. I guess what I was trying to figure out is whether this will be an everyday ring or a ring when I am in a certain mood. But I love asking and getting different opinions because sometimes I am too boring, and need to be reminded to be more exciting IYKWIM.


For what's it worth, I buy jewelry pieces I love, and I wear them all equally.  While I try to be matchy matchy with my jewelry sets, I rarely think how the piece matches with my outfits.  I wear a lot of colored gemstone jewelry, and I just pick up the set that speaks to me at the moment.  My jewelry set is what ties it together.

Also, we talk about matching here on TPF, and many photos you see here are gorgeous with beautiful outfits.  That's not my real life as I am super casual after hours.  Also, 95% of people just throw on jewelry or wear the same pieces day in and out. It works for them!

I vote get the piece you love and just wear it!  Jewelry is for you, however you want to wear it, with sweats, stripes, or shorts!

Hope that helps you decide.


----------



## BigAkoya

ThisVNchick said:


> I have the Frivole BTF ring in RG pave and loveeee it! I definitely want to add some butterflies to my collection, that way I can mix and match my fauna and flora collection.
> 
> Buying both would be very repetitive. I've been thinking this past week about my choices and what I should do. While I have not settled on a color yet, I have concluded that owning two is a tad too much.


Have you looked at the Lotus ring?  Lotus is gorgeous, and it's very different than Frivole.  I have both, and wear both often; it's very casual, zero effort.  Maybe check out Lotus as well.  

I agree with you on Frivole!  I love love love the Frivole collection!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> And these had their inaugural run too! WG & WMOP + WG & Chalcedony + WG Butterflies!
> 
> View attachment 5412940


Your pieces are gorgeous!  Love your B d'Or set and of course your WG pieces are beautiful.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Happyish

EpiFanatic said:


> Love your pave butterflies with these WG pieces. Just gorgeous.


Thank you


----------



## Happyish

EpiFanatic said:


> Wow. These look fabulous together. I’m not a matchy-matchy person but these make a huge statement worn together. That bracelet is especially stunning.


Thank you so much. I loved wearing these, the collection is understated but elegant.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Your pieces are gorgeous!  Love your B d'Or set and of course your WG pieces are beautiful.  Thanks for sharing!


Thank you!


----------



## rosebean

Happyish said:


> For those who asked including but not limited to @880, finally took these out for their inaugural run . . .


never seen these IRL. you wear them so beautifully.


----------



## Happyish

rosebean said:


> never seen these IRL. you wear them so beautifully.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ThisVNchick

BigAkoya said:


> Have you looked at the Lotus ring?  Lotus is gorgeous, and it's very different than Frivole.  I have both, and wear both often; it's very casual, zero effort.  Maybe check out Lotus as well.
> 
> I agree with you on Frivole!  I love love love the Frivole collection!


Lotus is on my husband’s radar for our 10th anniversary. I know it’s coming, so I try not to bring it up in our conversations so it seems like he thought of it himself (not me hinting it at him for the past 2-3 years  ).


----------



## lynne_ross

ThisVNchick said:


> Lotus is on my husband’s radar for our 10th anniversary. I know it’s coming, so I try not to bring it up in our conversations so it seems like he thought of it himself (not me hinting it at him for the past 2-3 years  ).


Haha! I got the lotus for my 10th too. The meaning of the lotus itself I feel fits an anniversary present very well. Please post a pic when you receive.


----------



## Suzie

chiaoapple said:


> For the WG lovers, hammered WG and WG 5 row, WG pave Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411162


Stunning!


----------



## tenshix

ThisVNchick said:


> Lotus is on my husband’s radar for our 10th anniversary. I know it’s coming, so I try not to bring it up in our conversations so it seems like he thought of it himself (not me hinting it at him for the past 2-3 years  ).



I very much like this inception idea, so brilliant


----------



## couturequeen

Today’s selection.


----------



## EpiFanatic

couturequeen said:


> Today’s selection.
> 
> View attachment 5413764


To be clear, I’m in awe of this piece.


----------



## Suzie

couturequeen said:


> Today’s selection.
> 
> View attachment 5413764


I have never seen this piece before, it is truly breathtaking.


----------



## missie1

couturequeen said:


> Today’s selection.
> 
> View attachment 5413764


Wow this is beautiful


----------



## A bottle of Red

couturequeen said:


> Today’s selection.
> 
> View attachment 5413764


I have never seen this before!  Is it a variation on the lucky motifs?


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Knightsbridge…


----------



## couturequeen

A bottle of Red said:


> I have never seen this before!  Is it a variation on the lucky motifs?


Correct! I don’t think too many were made, which is unfortunate.


----------



## Happyish

rosebean said:


> never seen these IRL. you wear them so beautifully.


Thank you so much! You made my day.


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> View attachment 5412940





Happyish said:


> For those who asked including but not limited to @880, finally took these out for their inaugural run





Happyish said:


> And these had their inaugural run too! WG & WMOP + WG & Chalcedony + WG Butterflies



i love your Aesthetic ! The different metals and colors look amazing on you! Hugs

OT: I love the collared lace shirt jacket too.


----------



## ThisVNchick

tenshix said:


> I very much like this inception idea, so brilliant


I also take his phone and go onto the VCA website and have it set on the page of my next wishlist item. So when he goes onto his phone next and searches for something, he sees it and thinks it must be something he was eying for me and forgot  This works most of the time. But this is also a man who has to set alerts of our anniversary and my birthday on his phone because he’s so forgetful.


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> i love your Aesthetic ! The different metals and colors look amazing on you! Hugs
> 
> OT: I love the collared lace shirt jacket too.


Thank you!


----------



## tenshix

ThisVNchick said:


> I also take his phone and go onto the VCA website and have it set on the page of my next wishlist item. So when he goes onto his phone next and searches for something, he sees it and thinks it must be something he was eying for me and forgot  This works most of the time. But this is also a man who has to set alerts of our anniversary and my birthday on his phone because he’s so forgetful.



This is HILARIOUS, the inception work is A+ and I fully condone it  My DH also has to set alerts on his phone for bdays & anniversaries because he forgets, but somehow he’s able to recall every golf shot he ever played at every course. I wonder if men were only gifted with selective memory  Jokes aside, I can’t wait for your anniversary to see what he “surprises” you with!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ThisVNchick said:


> I also take his phone and go onto the VCA website and have it set on the page of my next wishlist item. So when he goes onto his phone next and searches for something, he sees it and thinks it must be something he was eying for me and forgot  This works most of the time. But this is also a man who has to set alerts of our anniversary and my birthday on his phone because he’s so forgetful.



Omg I showed this to my fiancé and his response was: “And you get mad at me for forgetting to add 2 more Cokes to the buy 2 get 2 free deal at the grocery store today!”  This is a true story that happened today and I was quite frustrated with him lol and he doesn’t forget birthdays or anniversaries so I wasn’t happy lol. This is too good!!


----------



## kelsenia

The pave frivole 5 motif yg bracelet and the vendome edition alternating pave bracelet for taken out for dinner today


----------



## A bottle of Red

kelsenia said:


> The pave frivole 5 motif yg bracelet and the vendome edition alternating pave bracelet for taken out for dinner today


So beautiful and delicate


----------



## Ylesiya

Went to VCA today to drop off some money for my necklace and try it out again before it's fully mine  Tiger eye in action!










I had a look at the blue agate magic pendant but it had a visible stain like spot on both sides of the stones. Big no for me!


----------



## Chanelandco

10+5 onyx yg va


----------



## Chanelandco

With my new 10 motif mop YG


----------



## tenshix

Ylesiya said:


> Went to VCA today to drop off some money for my necklace and try it out again before it's fully mine  Tiger eye in action!
> View attachment 5416240
> 
> View attachment 5416239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416241
> 
> I had a look at the blue agate magic pendant but it had a visible stain like spot on both sides of the stones. Big no for me!
> View attachment 5416243
> 
> View attachment 5416245



TE is so fabulous on you!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ylesiya said:


> Went to VCA today to drop off some money for my necklace and try it out again before it's fully mine  Tiger eye in action!
> View attachment 5416240
> 
> View attachment 5416239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416241
> 
> I had a look at the blue agate magic pendant but it had a visible stain like spot on both sides of the stones. Big no for me!
> View attachment 5416243
> 
> View attachment 5416245


Love it.  Easy luxe vibes.


----------



## lisawhit

My Frivole set - yellow gold Pavé earrings and extra large pendant


----------



## DS2006

lisawhit said:


> My Frivole set - yellow gold Pavé earrings and extra large pendant


I love the pave and polished pieces combined! Do you wear the pendant long or short?


----------



## lisawhit

DS2006 said:


> I love the pave and polished pieces combined! Do you wear the pendant long or short?


I just received both pieces today so I'm not sure but with my magic pendants I prefer long and not doubled so I'm guessing I'll prefer it long....


----------



## saligator

Chanelandco said:


> 10+5 onyx yg va


Cool technique!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

Ylesiya said:


> Went to VCA today to drop off some money for my necklace and try it out again before it's fully mine  Tiger eye in action!
> View attachment 5416240
> 
> View attachment 5416239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416241
> 
> I had a look at the blue agate magic pendant but it had a visible stain like spot on both sides of the stones. Big no for me!
> View attachment 5416243
> 
> View attachment 5416245


Love the full TE look! So pretty against the yellow top and compliments your colouring too!


----------



## gagabag




----------



## Rhl2987

gagabag said:


> View attachment 5416841


Beautiful bag and watch!


----------



## Klaneckya

Ylesiya said:


> Went to VCA today to drop off some money for my necklace and try it out again before it's fully mine  Tiger eye in action!
> View attachment 5416240
> 
> View attachment 5416239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416241
> 
> I had a look at the blue agate magic pendant but it had a visible stain like spot on both sides of the stones. Big no for me!
> View attachment 5416243
> 
> View attachment 5416245


Hi,

Beautiful. Are earrings vintage or magic size?


----------



## Rhl2987

Got to try the bigger Lotus earrings today and they make such an impact! I don’t love them as much as I did so they’re actually coming off my wishlist for now. But it was fun to try them on.


----------



## BigAkoya

Rhl2987 said:


> Got to try the bigger Lotus earrings today and they make such an impact! I don’t love them as much as I did so they’re actually coming off my wishlist for now. But it was fun to try them on.


Can you try and find some love for the Frivole WG pave again?  My personal opinion is the Frivole pave is far more gorgeous than Lotus.

The Frivole pops far more as it is a three dimensional blooming pave flower, while the Lotus is flat pave flower.  Lotus is nice, but to me, nothing special.  Frivole sparkles more and is super blingy.  I have both, and there is no comparison in my mind.  Maybe try it on one more time, then say no.


----------



## fice16

BigAkoya said:


> Can you try and find some love for the Frivole WG pave again?  My personal opinion is the Frivole pave is far more gorgeous than Lotus.
> 
> The Frivole pops far more as it is a three dimensional blooming pave flower, while the Lotus is flat pave flower.  Lotus is nice, but to me, nothing special.  Frivole sparkles more and is super blingy.  I have both, and there is no comparison in my mind.  Maybe try it on one more time, then say no.



@Rhl2987
+1 on BigAkoya's comment.  
I also don't find the Lotus earrings that special.  I like the Frivole WG pave earrings way more, with its beautiful sparkles.  I wear mine very often.  
Have you tried on the two butterfly earrings?  I recently got the two butterfly earrings (turquoise pair + lapis pair), and I love the sparkles on the YG pave butterfly earring from each pair.  I am wearing the YG pave butterfly earrings as a set quite often.  
Would you consider the two butterfly WG pave earrings?  I think they would look beautiful IRL.


----------



## Rhl2987

Thank you @BigAkoya and @fice16 for your thoughts! These are wonderful ideas. I have tried the pink sapphire and diamond butterfly earrings but none of the others. I didn't love them on me. I will wait a little bit and then try on both the white gold Frivole pave and the white gold pave butterfly earrings and report back!


----------



## Ylesiya

Klaneckya said:


> Hi,
> 
> Beautiful. Are earrings vintage or magic size?



Vintage size) I saw magic TE earrings only once - I was not even aware VCA were making them...


----------



## nicole0612

Ylesiya said:


> Vintage size) I saw magic TE earrings only once - I was not even aware VCA were making them...


I think magic TE is only MTO/preapproved SO per the list, so quite rare to see.


----------



## DS2006

Rhl2987 said:


> Got to try the bigger Lotus earrings today and they make such an impact! I don’t love them as much as I did so they’re actually coming off my wishlist for now. But it was fun to try them on.



Have you tried on the smaller Lotus earrings? Those are just too large on your small earlobes!  I agree with the others that the small Frivole pave earrings would be an excellent choice.


----------



## Rhl2987

DS2006 said:


> Have you tried on the smaller Lotus earrings? Those are just too large on your small earlobes!  I agree with the others that the small Frivole pave earrings would be an excellent choice.


I just tried them last week and they felt small to me. I will try the Frivole next!!


----------



## chiaoapple

Sharing some looks from the past week.
- Perlee transforming necklace on an all-black outfit. Not really obvious but also wearing the perlee diamond 3 row and perlee YG 5 row. The green croc bag is not mine, was just posing with it at the brand event. 
- Simple Magic malachite pendant on a non-VCA chain.
- Wore my new TE 10 motif for the first time, on an extender. Loved the whole vintage feel of it!


----------



## BigAkoya

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya and @fice16 for your thoughts! These are wonderful ideas. I have tried the pink sapphire and diamond butterfly earrings but none of the others. I didn't love them on me. I will wait a little bit and then try on both the white gold Frivole pave and the white gold pave butterfly earrings and report back!


One more idea… 
You may want to try Cosmos too.  The WG pave is MTO (no uplift), so you will have to try the RG for fit.  Be sure to look at the thick metal bezel to be sure you like it.  

I still think though Frivole is the most stunning pave flower earring.


----------



## BigAkoya

Rhl2987 said:


> I just tried them last week and they felt small to me. I will try the Frivole next!!


I feel the same way when I wear my Lotus earrings too.  A bit small. No pizazz.  They hang flat.  A bit boring.  That’s how I feel about my Lotus.  

My Frivole I love love love!  Pure bling!  They pack a punch on the ear! They are that different to me.  

By the way, as much as I trash my Lotus earrings, you may be wondering why I am so dense to buy them.  I only bought them to match my Lotus ring.  I looked at other options for a set, but nothing looked great.  Hence, I caved and got them… that’s my story! 

I can’t for you to give Frivole a second chance!  I hope you fall in love!


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> Sharing some looks from the past week.
> - Perlee transforming necklace on an all-black outfit. Not really obvious but also wearing the perlee diamond 3 row and perlee YG 5 row. The green croc bag is not mine, was just posing with it at the brand event.
> - Simple Magic malachite pendant on a non-VCA chain.
> - Wore my new TE 10 motif for the first time, on an extender. Loved the whole vintage feel of it!
> View attachment 5418150
> View attachment 5418151
> View attachment 5418152


OMG. You are too gorgeous. Your 3 row diamond perlee is so totally stunning on you and perfect with every single outfit you wear.  Just when I think I’m getting close to done with VCA…


----------



## EpiFanatic

Love pairing the single row with this Hermes bracelet. Keeps the bangle from hitting my wrist bone. A side comment about Hermes leather bracelets. I’ve tried so many styles, single tour, full Kelly cuff, and have not come across one that I could wear regularly until this double tour.  Love it. Need another one. Anyhoo…back regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## TankerToad

chiaoapple said:


> Sharing some looks from the past week.
> - Perlee transforming necklace on an all-black outfit. Not really obvious but also wearing the perlee diamond 3 row and perlee YG 5 row. The green croc bag is not mine, was just posing with it at the brand event.
> - Simple Magic malachite pendant on a non-VCA chain.
> - Wore my new TE 10 motif for the first time, on an extender. Loved the whole vintage feel of it!
> View attachment 5418150
> View attachment 5418151
> View attachment 5418152


Love all these photos 
Ironically I have that exact combo bag that I special ordered last year and it arrived for Christmas 
How fun to see it’s sister tried on you!
These little exotic candies are so special 
You wear all your VCA so well


----------



## TankerToad

EpiFanatic said:


> Love pairing the single row with this Hermes bracelet. Keeps the bangle from hitting my wrist bone. A side comment about Hermes leather bracelets. I’ve tried so many styles, single tour, full Kelly cuff, and have not come across one that I could wear regularly until this double tour.  Love it. Need another one. Anyhoo…back regularly scheduled programming.
> 
> View attachment 5418218


Love this idea !!


----------



## Rhl2987

BigAkoya said:


> One more idea…
> You may want to try Cosmos too.  The WG pave is MTO (no uplift), so you will have to try the RG for fit.  Be sure to look at the thick metal bezel to be sure you like it.
> 
> I still think though Frivole is the most stunning pave flower earring.





BigAkoya said:


> I feel the same way when I wear my Lotus earrings too.  A bit small. No pizazz.  They hang flat.  A bit boring.  That’s how I feel about my Lotus.
> 
> My Frivole I love love love!  Pure bling!  They pack a punch on the ear! They are that different to me.
> 
> By the way, as much as I trash my Lotus earrings, you may be wondering why I am so dense to buy them.  I only bought them to match my Lotus ring.  I looked at other options for a set, but nothing looked great.  Hence, I caved and got them… that’s my story!
> 
> I can’t for you to give Frivole a second chance!  I hope you fall in love!


I do love the pave Cosmos as an idea. I just saw the photos on Heart Evangelista. She looks absolutely fabulous in the white gold pave Cosmos. I should try the Frivole pave again and maybe also Cosmos. Thank you for sharing your story and for giving me such helpful advice!!


----------



## am2022

love love these   - esp that Diva!


chiaoapple said:


> Yesterday and today, with some Bvlgari thrown into the mix
> View attachment 5412457
> View attachment 5412458


----------



## LVinCali

Having fun trying out the extending...


----------



## sassification

Does anyone have both the 5 motif bracelet in WG MOP and WG onyx pave diamond, would love to see a mod shot of them layered stacked together! I havent thought about layering 2 5 motif bracelets because i dont mix metals.. but now am curious to see how 2 WG ones would look tog, esp these 2..


----------



## am2022

10 motif guilloche’s first time out - out of hibernation for son’s confirmation. purchased in 2020


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sunday morning sweats.


----------



## Yodabest

EpiFanatic said:


> Sunday morning sweats.
> View attachment 5419319



Aviator Nation + Van Cleef! These are a few of my favorite things


----------



## EpiFanatic

PC1984 said:


> Aviator Nation + Van Cleef! These are a few of my favorite things


Sharp eye @PC1984!!


----------



## nightbefore

EpiFanatic said:


> Sunday morning sweats.
> View attachment 5419319


I was actually wondering how does the bangle work with 5 motif? Do you like it or does it annoy you?


----------



## EpiFanatic

nightbefore said:


> I was actually wondering how does the bangle work with 5 motif? Do you like it or does it annoy you?


I could probably handle it for a day. But the movement and tinkling make me paranoid of scratches. Aside from that, given it’s a tight 5 motif, there is relatively little tangling, only some crossing over/under. I might be able to get accustomed to ONE 5 motif with this bangle. LOL!  Though after moving it around some, one of the biggest factors is sizing matters. My bangle is small enough that it doesn’t go as far down my arm as the 5 motif.  So the bangle pretty much stays above the 5 motif.


----------



## BigAkoya

sassification said:


> Does anyone have both the 5 motif bracelet in WG MOP and WG onyx pave diamond, would love to see a mod shot of them layered stacked together! I havent thought about layering 2 5 motif bracelets because i dont mix metals.. but now am curious to see how 2 WG ones would look tog, esp these 2..


I have two WG MOP bracelets and wear them together.  I love the look as it gives it more punch, yet it stays within the same theme. Maybe try that to see if you like it.


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> I could probably handle it for a day. But the movement and tinkling make me paranoid of scratches. Aside from that, given it’s a tight 5 motif, there is relatively little tangling, only some crossing over/under. I might be able to get accustomed to ONE 5 motif with this bangle. LOL!  Though after moving it around some, one of the biggest factors is sizing matters. My bangle is small enough that it doesn’t go as far down my arm as the 5 motif.  So the bangle pretty much stays above the 5 motif.
> 
> View attachment 5419409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419410


So so so gorgeous together. This is so pretty. I understand the concern for scratching but perhaps you can handle it for special occasions or fun outings?


----------



## glamourbag

amacasa said:


> 10 motif guilloche’s first time out - out of hibernation for son’s confirmation. purchased in 2020


Love the ten motif guilloche! I love that you layered it!


----------



## nightbefore

EpiFanatic said:


> I could probably handle it for a day. But the movement and tinkling make me paranoid of scratches. Aside from that, given it’s a tight 5 motif, there is relatively little tangling, only some crossing over/under. I might be able to get accustomed to ONE 5 motif with this bangle. LOL!  Though after moving it around some, one of the biggest factors is sizing matters. My bangle is small enough that it doesn’t go as far down my arm as the 5 motif.  So the bangle pretty much stays above the 5 motif.
> 
> View attachment 5419409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419410


Thank you for sharing I just bought a simple silver bangle to try if I can handle the bangles  I am afraid that I won’t wear my 5 motifs after purchasing a bangle (I remember some TPF’ers mentioned this) so I was wondering if I could stack them or go crazy with tinkling lol (I suffer from light OCD). Also, if I won’t be able to stack them I might just purchase the WG version instead of YG as diamonds on WG looks amazing


----------



## Happyish

fice16 said:


> @Rhl2987
> +1 on BigAkoya's comment.
> I also don't find the Lotus earrings that special.  I like the Frivole WG pave earrings way more, with its beautiful sparkles.  I wear mine very often.
> Have you tried on the two butterfly earrings?  I recently got the two butterfly earrings (turquoise pair + lapis pair), and I love the sparkles on the YG pave butterfly earring from each pair.  I am wearing the YG pave butterfly earrings as a set quite often.
> Would you consider the two butterfly WG pave earrings?  I think they would look beautiful IRL.


I agree. I have the WG pave butterfly and they're quite wonderful. Fun but sophisticated and sparkly.


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> I could probably handle it for a day. But the movement and tinkling make me paranoid of scratches. Aside from that, given it’s a tight 5 motif, there is relatively little tangling, only some crossing over/under. I might be able to get accustomed to ONE 5 motif with this bangle. LOL!  Though after moving it around some, one of the biggest factors is sizing matters. My bangle is small enough that it doesn’t go as far down my arm as the 5 motif.  So the bangle pretty much stays above the 5 motif.
> 
> View attachment 5419409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419410


you stacked the WG perlee and chalcedony so well, so elegant! love it.


----------



## candymonstr

Rhl2987 said:


> I do love the pave Cosmos as an idea. I just saw the photos on Heart Evangelista. She looks absolutely fabulous in the white gold pave Cosmos. I should try the Frivole pave again and maybe also Cosmos. Thank you for sharing your story and for giving me such helpful advice!!


If you are ok with a larger flower motif, I’d suggest trying the flower lace too… it is bigger but somehow easy to wear with both casual and more dressy looks, possibly because the petals are just an outline and not solid pave throughout


----------



## EpiFanatic

nightbefore said:


> Thank you for sharing I just bought a simple silver bangle to try if I can handle the bangles  I am afraid that I won’t wear my 5 motifs after purchasing a bangle (I remember some TPF’ers mentioned this) so I was wondering if I could stack them or go crazy with tinkling lol (I suffer from light OCD). Also, if I won’t be able to stack them I might just purchase the WG version instead of YG as diamonds on WG looks amazing


I look at my 5 motifs and the bangles as different categories of bracelets.  I will go through phases when I'm wearing bangles a lot.  Then I'll get bored and then wear 5 motifs a lot.  But I love my 5 motifs so I won't ever not wear them.  I guess I'm saying that this bangle does not take away from my 5 motifs.  But I do think I'm done with VCA bangles.  (Don't hold me to that.  Just my feeling right now.)  One thing I noticed about this WG diamond perlee.  It is a white looking bangle.  I'm a person that loves high color diamonds (think D-E) and this bangle is almost too white.  It just looks white next to anything.  The WG on my 5 motifs look almost dull next to this bangle.  It's kinda weird.  But ok, whatever.  I'll live with it.


----------



## sassification

Tried this on today.. still thinking if to shorten it.. likely i will..

The pave flipside looks like snowflakes to me.. reminds me of Frozen/ with the black onyx, gives me evil queen vibes lol. I thought it would annoy me, the flipside i mean. But i am actually finding it nice as like another design . Although it is not as sparkly.. pics doesnt do this piece justice


----------



## sassification

EpiFanatic said:


> I look at my 5 motifs and the bangles as different categories of bracelets.  I will go through phases when I'm wearing bangles a lot.  Then I'll get bored and then wear 5 motifs a lot.  But I love my 5 motifs so I won't ever not wear them.  I guess I'm saying that this bangle does not take away from my 5 motifs.  But I do think I'm done with VCA bangles.  (Don't hold me to that.  Just my feeling right now.)  One thing I noticed about this WG diamond perlee.  It is a white looking bangle.  I'm a person that loves high color diamonds (think D-E) and this bangle is almost too white.  It just looks white next to anything.  The WG on my 5 motifs look almost dull next to this bangle.  It's kinda weird.  But ok, whatever.  I'll live with it.



LOL yes i feel this way too, VCA perlee pieces are very white.. esp the bangles. Its harder to integrate with other brands of white gold. I also figured i am not a bangles girl.. at least for now..


----------



## DR2014

amacasa said:


> 10 motif guilloche’s first time out - out of hibernation for son’s confirmation. purchased in 2020


It's gorgeous, @amacasa !!! Are you using an extender?


----------



## noreen_uk

neutral


----------



## am2022

Hello DR2014 - yes! 
I don’t tolerate choker - it irritates me a bit hence I use a 5 inch extender and VCA added 2 inches to all my necklaces ! 


DR2014 said:


> It's gorgeous, @amacasa !!! Are you using an extender?


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> Sharing some looks from the past week.
> - Perlee transforming necklace on an all-black outfit. Not really obvious but also wearing the perlee diamond 3 row and perlee YG 5 row. The green croc bag is not mine, was just posing with it at the brand event.
> - Simple Magic malachite pendant on a non-VCA chain.
> - Wore my new TE 10 motif for the first time, on an extender. Loved the whole vintage feel of it!
> View attachment 5418150
> View attachment 5418151
> View attachment 5418152



@chiaoapple I am once again fangirling your outfits!!!   I LOVE what you wear and how you put it together. I don’t want to annoy you and ask for deets for every photo, but…I wouldn’t be upset if you did! (I do know the RV Viv Skate with the crystals but OMG that black outfit! And the Blue/Green jacket!!!)


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> I could probably handle it for a day. But the movement and tinkling make me paranoid of scratches. Aside from that, given it’s a tight 5 motif, there is relatively little tangling, only some crossing over/under. I might be able to get accustomed to ONE 5 motif with this bangle. LOL!  Though after moving it around some, one of the biggest factors is sizing matters. My bangle is small enough that it doesn’t go as far down my arm as the 5 motif.  So the bangle pretty much stays above the 5 motif.
> 
> View attachment 5419409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419410


Lovely… The WG single row really makes an impact!


----------



## chiaoapple

TankerToad said:


> Love all these photos
> Ironically I have that exact combo bag that I special ordered last year and it arrived for Christmas
> How fun to see it’s sister tried on you!
> These little exotic candies are so special
> You wear all your VCA so well


Oh congrats on your bag! It really is a beautiful one. I have just been much more into jewellery/ clothes than bags lately, or otherwise I would have jumped on it.
And thank you for the kind words


----------



## chiaoapple

Notorious Pink said:


> @chiaoapple I am once again fangirling your outfits!!!   I LOVE what you wear and how you put it together. I don’t want to annoy you and ask for deets for every photo, but…I wouldn’t be upset if you did! (I do know the RV Viv Skate with the crystals but OMG that black outfit! And the Blue/Green jacket!!!)


I feel super, super flattered!!! Thank you for being interested 
The all black outfit — top is LV, a fairly new purchase from last month. Skirt is an online shopping find, just around 50 usd! Also purchased it in light beige version. So versatile plus it has pockets!
Blue / green cardigan - it’s from Jill by Jill Stuart, and is probably around 10 years old. I do love it too


----------



## chiaoapple

First a hastily taken photo of perlee diamond 3 row with YG signature, Cartier Love pave pendant also in YG. @Notorious Pink speaking of outfits, I think you have this dress as well? I spied it on you some time ago in the rtw thread and am so happy we are twins   (I wore it with the ribbon threaded through the tweed loop instead of as a bow, which just didn’t sit right on me.)

Then it’s TE Bunny‘s first outing! Picked her up yesterday, after comparing with the new mahogany obsidian version I found I was more drawn to the TE. @AKCHL I think we are bunny twins? And @ThisVNchick thanks for being such a big cheerleader of the TE!


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> First a hastily taken photo of perlee diamond 3 row with YG signature, Cartier Love pave pendant also in YG. @Notorious Pink speaking of outfits, I think you have this dress as well? I spied it on you some time ago in the rtw thread and am so happy we are twins   (I wore it with the ribbon threaded through the tweed loop instead of as a bow, which just didn’t sit right on me.)
> 
> Then it’s TE Bunny‘s first outing! Picked her up yesterday, after comparing with the new mahogany obsidian version I found I was more drawn to the TE. @AKCHL I think we are bunny twins? And @ThisVNchick thanks for being such a big cheerleader of the TE!
> 
> View attachment 5419771
> View attachment 5419772


Bunny is absolutely adorable and I totally prefer the TE version. Im also eyeing your Love pendant. The design is so simple but striking and I imagine goes with everything!


----------



## DR2014

amacasa said:


> Hello DR2014 - yes!
> I don’t tolerate choker - it irritates me a bit hence I use a 5 inch extender and VCA added 2 inches to all my necklaces !


Well I am convinced I need a 10 motif necklace now. I also hate chokers! Thanks for your help!   

I guess I should get rose gold to match my bracelet. I have just the one bracelet...


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> First a hastily taken photo of perlee diamond 3 row with YG signature, Cartier Love pave pendant also in YG. @Notorious Pink speaking of outfits, I think you have this dress as well? I spied it on you some time ago in the rtw thread and am so happy we are twins   (I wore it with the ribbon threaded through the tweed loop instead of as a bow, which just didn’t sit right on me.)
> 
> Then it’s TE Bunny‘s first outing! Picked her up yesterday, after comparing with the new mahogany obsidian version I found I was more drawn to the TE. @AKCHL I think we are bunny twins? And @ThisVNchick thanks for being such a big cheerleader of the TE!
> 
> View attachment 5419771
> View attachment 5419772


Love your bunny!  Super cute, and I love the striations.  I also love your Clover and 3 row combo.  Looks great, but you always look great!  Congratulations on your new bunny!


----------



## am2022

Yes  can’t wait to see what you pick !
I heard rosegold guilloche with carnelian is coming back ! That will match your necklace effortlessly ! And I want one too !


DR2014 said:


> Well I am convinced I need a 10 motif necklace now. I also hate chokers! Thanks for your help!
> 
> I guess I should get rose gold to match my bracelet. I have just the one bracelet...





DR2014 said:


> Well I am convinced I need a 10 motif necklace now. I also hate chokers! Thanks for your help!
> 
> I guess I should get rose gold to match my bracelet. I have just the one bracelet...


----------



## liza213

Love this combo!!


----------



## TankerToad

chiaoapple said:


> Oh congrats on your bag! It really is a beautiful one. I have just been much more into jewellery/ clothes than bags lately, or otherwise I would have jumped on it.
> And thank you for the kind words


I love love love my emerald bag- LV exotics are so special - understand how jewelry can become ones focus tho!
To stay on topic - a VCA action pic


----------



## TankerToad

Here


----------



## glamourbag

TankerToad said:


> Here


This is the perfect summer look! Wow that Lapis pops!


----------



## DR2014

amacasa said:


> Yes  can’t wait to see what you pick !
> I heard rosegold guilloche with carnelian is coming back ! That will match your necklace effortlessly ! And I want one too !


Rosegold guilloche with carnelian????? That would be a dream combo!!! I must look into it!! I will share any intel I get (that they are willing to tell a non-VIP like me....).


----------



## lynne_ross

chiaoapple said:


> First a hastily taken photo of perlee diamond 3 row with YG signature, Cartier Love pave pendant also in YG. @Notorious Pink speaking of outfits, I think you have this dress as well? I spied it on you some time ago in the rtw thread and am so happy we are twins   (I wore it with the ribbon threaded through the tweed loop instead of as a bow, which just didn’t sit right on me.)
> 
> Then it’s TE Bunny‘s first outing! Picked her up yesterday, after comparing with the new mahogany obsidian version I found I was more drawn to the TE. @AKCHL I think we are bunny twins? And @ThisVNchick thanks for being such a big cheerleader of the TE!
> 
> View attachment 5419771
> View attachment 5419772


Woah! Vca is still making tiger eye bunnies??? I thought it was phased out. Need to ask my SA. It is gorgeous.


----------



## glamourbag

I thought I’d add a couple pics since I don’t too often. I have been enjoying the GMOP & pave RG Alhambra 5 motif quite a lot lately….


----------



## TankerToad

DR2014 said:


> Rosegold guilloche with carnelian????? That would be a dream combo!!! I must look into it!! I will share any intel I get (that they are willing to tell a non-VIP like me....).


It was available in a 20 motif when it came out - you can order it now - you don’t have to be a VIP, but it takes 6/9 months and is 19,5K 
That isn’t an up charge - just the price 
I have the earrings that match this combo and keep thinking I should order the long matching 20 motif


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> I feel super, super flattered!!! Thank you for being interested
> The all black outfit — top is LV, a fairly new purchase from last month. Skirt is an online shopping find, just around 50 usd! Also purchased it in light beige version. So versatile plus it has pockets!
> Blue / green cardigan - it’s from Jill by Jill Stuart, and is probably around 10 years old. I do love it too





chiaoapple said:


> First a hastily taken photo of perlee diamond 3 row with YG signature, Cartier Love pave pendant also in YG. @Notorious Pink speaking of outfits, I think you have this dress as well? I spied it on you some time ago in the rtw thread and am so happy we are twins   (I wore it with the ribbon threaded through the tweed loop instead of as a bow, which just didn’t sit right on me.)
> 
> Then it’s TE Bunny‘s first outing! Picked her up yesterday, after comparing with the new mahogany obsidian version I found I was more drawn to the TE. @AKCHL I think we are bunny twins? And @ThisVNchick thanks for being such a big cheerleader of the TE!
> 
> View attachment 5419771
> View attachment 5419772


Thank you so much for the details! Yes, thrilled to be twins on the dress!


----------



## Notorious Pink

glamourbag said:


> I thought I’d add a couple pics since I don’t too often. I have been enjoying the GMOP & pave RG Alhambra 5 motif quite a lot lately….


Gorgeous pics! Loooooove!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

TankerToad said:


> It was available in a 20 motif when it came out - you can order it now - you don’t have to be a VIP, but it takes 6/9 months and is 19,5K
> That isn’t an up charge - just the price
> I have the earrings that match this combo and keep thinking I should order the long matching 20 motif
> 
> View attachment 5420645
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420646
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420647


Do you guys think they will produce the RG guilloche Studs in vintage size?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Slowly catching up on all the beautiful posts


glamourbag said:


> I thought I’d add a couple pics since I don’t too often. I have been enjoying the GMOP & pave RG Alhambra 5 motif quite a lot lately….


Gorgeous @glamourbag … it’s hand down my favorite 5 motif!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Slowly catching up on all the beautiful posts
> 
> Gorgeous @glamourbag … it’s hand down my favorite 5 motif!





Notorious Pink said:


> Gorgeous pics! Loooooove!!!



Thanks ladies!

@eternallove4bag I agree... Mind you - I'd really love to see a RG Pink MOP with alt pave motifs. I have seen a RG white MOP with pave but since they have done and SO with pink MOP, I wonder if it would be a stretch to ask for a pink MOP with alternating pave motifs


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> @eternallove4bag I agree... Mind you - I'd really love to see a RG Pink MOP with alt pave motifs. I have seen a RG white MOP with pave but since they have done and SO with pink MOP, I wonder if it would be a stretch to ask for a pink MOP with alternating pave motifs


I have heard of people placing SOs for pink MOP and pave 5 motifs! That would be so perfect for you @glamourbag


----------



## tenshix

glamourbag said:


> I thought I’d add a couple pics since I don’t too often. I have been enjoying the GMOP & pave RG Alhambra 5 motif quite a lot lately….



I loooove this beautiful stack of yours!! Just gorgeous. May I ask where you got the beaded bracelet in the middle? It looks like a bigger version of the Perlee D’or but this one looks much more flexible!

And if you SO RG pavè pink MOP alternating that sounds AMAZING if it’s possible!


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> I thought I’d add a couple pics since I don’t too often. I have been enjoying the GMOP & pave RG Alhambra 5 motif quite a lot lately….


VCA and Cartier are beautiful hand in hand


----------



## glamourbag

tenshix said:


> I loooove this beautiful stack of yours!! Just gorgeous. May I ask where you got the beaded bracelet in the middle? It looks like a bigger version of the Perlee D’or but this one looks much more flexible!
> 
> And if you SO RG pavè pink MOP alternating that sounds AMAZING if it’s possible!





rosebean said:


> VCA and Cartier are beautiful hand in hand


Thank you @rosebean and @tenshix . I know pink MOP 5 motif bracelets do exist and with pave would be exceptional. My list is never ending but I _might_ just mention it next time I see my SA.


----------



## A bottle of Red

TankerToad said:


> It was available in a 20 motif when it came out - you can order it now - you don’t have to be a VIP, but it takes 6/9 months and is 19,5K
> That isn’t an up charge - just the price
> I have the earrings that match this combo and keep thinking I should order the long matching 20 motif
> 
> View attachment 5420645
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420646
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420647


Omg those earrings are incredible! Any info on pricing?


----------



## DR2014

TankerToad said:


> It was available in a 20 motif when it came out - you can order it now - you don’t have to be a VIP, but it takes 6/9 months and is 19,5K
> That isn’t an up charge - just the price
> I have the earrings that match this combo and keep thinking I should order the long matching 20 motif
> 
> View attachment 5420645
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420646
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420647


Thanks, @TankerToad - it's gorgeous!! Something to add to my wish list for sure.


----------



## lxp727

TankerToad said:


> It was available in a 20 motif when it came out - you can order it now - you don’t have to be a VIP, but it takes 6/9 months and is 19,5K
> That isn’t an up charge - just the price
> I have the earrings that match this combo and keep thinking I should order the long matching 20 motif
> 
> View attachment 5420645
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420646
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420647



 These earrings are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

lynne_ross said:


> Woah! Vca is still making tiger eye bunnies??? I thought it was phased out. Need to ask my SA. It is gorgeous.


My SA found one in a nearby territory and had it shipped in!


----------



## bc1990

hi! I was wondering if anyone has the Socrate 1 flower ring id love to see it on. also the pave mini frivole bracelet in any color


----------



## glamourbag

tenshix said:


> I loooove this beautiful stack of yours!! Just gorgeous. May I ask where you got the beaded bracelet in the middle? It looks like a bigger version of the Perlee D’or but this one looks much more flexible!
> 
> And if you SO RG pavè pink MOP alternating that sounds AMAZING if it’s possible!


Sorry @tenshix I missed this so I sent you a DM with information


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> I thought I’d add a couple pics since I don’t too often. I have been enjoying the GMOP & pave RG Alhambra 5 motif quite a lot lately….


Beautiful as always…..


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> @eternallove4bag I agree... Mind you - I'd really love to see a RG Pink MOP with alt pave motifs. I have seen a RG white MOP with pave but since they have done and SO with pink MOP, I wonder if it would be a stretch to ask for a pink MOP with alternating pave motifs


That will be fab in pink mop with pave.


----------



## Prada Prince

Watching the mignonette snooze…


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> That will be fab in pink mop with pave.


 Wishing it into regular stock so we dont have to go through the hassle.


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> Wishing it into regular stock so we dont have to go through the hassle.


Prayers to the VCA gods lol


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> Sorry @tenshix I missed this so I sent you a DM with information


@glamourbag hi would love to know the info on the beaded bracelet as well, very beautiful and I guess it does the job to keep the other two away from clashing.


----------



## purselovah91

rosebean said:


> @glamourbag hi would love to know the info on the beaded bracelet as well, very beautiful and I guess it does the job to keep the other two away from clashing.


I would also love to know too @glamourbag!


----------



## glamourbag

purselovah91 said:


> I would also love to know too @glamourbag!





rosebean said:


> @glamourbag hi would love to know the info on the beaded bracelet as well, very beautiful and I guess it does the job to keep the other two away from clashing.



Sure - sent you a dm


----------



## Opaldreamz888

chiaoapple said:


> Sharing some looks from the past week.
> - Perlee transforming necklace on an all-black outfit. Not really obvious but also wearing the perlee diamond 3 row and perlee YG 5 row. The green croc bag is not mine, was just posing with it at the brand event.
> - Simple Magic malachite pendant on a non-VCA chain.
> - Wore my new TE 10 motif for the first time, on an extender. Loved the whole vintage feel of it!
> View attachment 5418150
> View attachment 5418151
> View attachment 5418152


@chiaoapple  your styling is impeccable keep posting your ootd they are fabulous and perfect. Your attention to detail is perfection.


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> Prayers to the VCA gods lol



Amen!! Please make the pink MOP combos part of the regular collection


----------



## cloee

bc1990 said:


> hi! I was wondering if anyone has the Socrate 1 flower ring id love to see it on. also the pave mini frivole bracelet in any color





I don’t have the frivole but have this one. HTH


----------



## bc1990

cloee said:


> View attachment 5422599
> 
> I don’t have the frivole but have this one. HTH


gorgeous! how do you like it?


----------



## cloee

bc1990 said:


> gorgeous! how do you like it?


It’s really nice for everyday wear and the flower is dainty. I originally wanted the pave frivole though but this was better budget wise back then. If I were to get something now, I would likely go for the btf version for more bling.


----------



## lynne_ross

chiaoapple said:


> First a hastily taken photo of perlee diamond 3 row with YG signature, Cartier Love pave pendant also in YG. @Notorious Pink speaking of outfits, I think you have this dress as well? I spied it on you some time ago in the rtw thread and am so happy we are twins   (I wore it with the ribbon threaded through the tweed loop instead of as a bow, which just didn’t sit right on me.)
> 
> Then it’s TE Bunny‘s first outing! Picked her up yesterday, after comparing with the new mahogany obsidian version I found I was more drawn to the TE. @AKCHL I think we are bunny twins? And @ThisVNchick thanks for being such a big cheerleader of the TE!
> 
> View attachment 5419771
> View attachment 5419772


One more question…what chain are you using with the bun?


----------



## chiaoapple

lynne_ross said:


> One more question…what chain are you using with the bun?


It‘s a RG chain from my GMOP magic pendant, worn doubled


----------



## citykitty24

My Frivole necklace puts a smile on my face! Not pictured is a YG MOP Alhambra bracelet.


----------



## tenshix

citykitty24 said:


> My Frivole necklace puts a smile on my face! Not pictured is a YG MOP Alhambra bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5423873



Lovely on you and so perfect with that summer dress!


----------



## citykitty24

Thank you, @tenshix !

@chiaoapple The bunny is adorable. It looks great on you!


----------



## Rockysmom

My pooches in VCA. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## tenshix

Rockysmom said:


> My pooches in VCA. Thanks for letting me share



Cutie patooties!! I love seeing pets in jewelry


----------



## SmokieDragon

couturequeen said:


> Today’s selection.
> 
> View attachment 5413764



WOW!! Love this!  I don't think I've ever seen this necklace before


----------



## glamourbag

Rockysmom said:


> My pooches in VCA. Thanks for letting me share


Oh the cuties! I have long haired Chis too! They are such angels! How adorable 
Id be guilty if I didn't say I did this too.


----------



## Jez2002

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 1590870
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590871
> 
> 
> View attachment 1590872
> 
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01539192917b970b-pi


Coral or carnelian?


----------



## cayman718

TankerToad said:


> Here


Everything in this pic is stunning!!


----------



## jp824

Sharing some work restroom selfies.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about…


----------



## tenshix

glamourbag said:


> Oh the cuties! I have long haired Chis too! They are such angels! How adorable
> Id be guilty if I didn't say I did this too.



I think pets in VCA totally counts as VCA in action!! We would so love to see!


----------



## glamourbag

tenshix said:


> I think pets in VCA totally counts as VCA in action!! We would so love to see!


Hehe - will do!


----------



## eternallove4bag

VCA jewelry makes me feel like a lady


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> VCA jewelry makes me feel like a lady
> View attachment 5424926
> View attachment 5424928



Gorgeous as always!


----------



## chiaoapple

Rockysmom said:


> My pooches in VCA. Thanks for letting me share


It’s weird to say but it suits them!


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> VCA jewelry makes me feel like a lady
> View attachment 5424926
> View attachment 5424928


Such a classic look, and happy to see you enjoying the serpenti!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Gorgeous as always!


Thank you @tenshix


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Such a classic look, and happy to see you enjoying the serpenti!


Thank you so much @chiaoapple.. the Serpenti is surprisingly so easy to wear with the perlee bracelet.


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> VCA jewelry makes me feel like a lady
> View attachment 5424926
> View attachment 5424928


Why do I feel like I have a crush on you?


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> VCA jewelry makes me feel like a lady
> View attachment 5424926
> View attachment 5424928


Allow me to say: my fair lady, beautiful! Perlee clover and serpenti look great together. Love the MOP butterfly as always!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Sharing some work restroom selfies.
> 
> View attachment 5424345
> View attachment 5424346


You look amazing! Love the onyx and the butterflies too! Hugs


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Why do I feel like I have a crush on you?


Haha! Well, we do have a mutual admiration society for sure


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Allow me to say: my fair lady, beautiful! Perlee clover and serpenti look great together. Love the MOP butterfly as always!


Aww thank you for the love @rosebean .. there is something so ethereal about this butterfly ring!


----------



## rosebean

Well, after a long debate between VA or Magic size of the MOP earrings, reading all the wonderful options and suggestions from all of you ladies, (special thanks to @BigAkoya and @DS2006) and I finally decided to go with the VA size, considering matching my VA pendant and 10 Motif necklace.  My MOP set is done or at least for a long while (I like the Magic Pendant but it's in WG and I won't start WG collection just yet) and I don't really wear chain bracelet.

thank you for letting me share.


----------



## BigAkoya

Rockysmom said:


> My pooches in VCA. Thanks for letting me share


They are so cute!  Love their ears!


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> Well, after a long debate between VA or Magic size of the MOP earrings, reading all the wonderful options and suggestions from all of you ladies, (special thanks to @BigAkoya and @DS2006) and I finally decided to go with the VA size, considering matching my VA pendant and 10 Motif necklace.  My MOP set is done or at least for a long while (I like the Magic Pendant but it's in WG and I won't start WG collection just yet) and I don't really wear chain bracelet.
> 
> thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5425313
> View attachment 5425310
> View attachment 5425311


Your earrings are gorgeous on you, and your set looks beautiful!  It's perfect, and I love that earring and necklace look so much!
No need to force a bracelet.  In my opinion, you have the two pieces that matter... the earrings and matching motifs necklace!  The necklace lands perfect on you by the way, just below the hollow of your  neck, but not too far down.  
Fabulous look!  Congratulations!


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> Your earrings are gorgeous on you, and your set looks beautiful!  It's perfect, and I love that earring and necklace look so much!
> No need to force a bracelet.  In my opinion, you have the two pieces that matter... the earrings and matching motifs necklace!  The necklace lands perfect on you by the way, just below the hollow of your  neck, but not too far down.
> Fabulous look!  Congratulations!


Thank you so much for all your wonderful ideas and advices. You are a great enabler


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> VCA jewelry makes me feel like a lady
> View attachment 5424926
> View attachment 5424928


Your lovely jewelry always catches my eye first, but not this time.  
I love that fabulous striped dress!


----------



## tenshix

rosebean said:


> Well, after a long debate between VA or Magic size of the MOP earrings, reading all the wonderful options and suggestions from all of you ladies, (special thanks to @BigAkoya and @DS2006) and I finally decided to go with the VA size, considering matching my VA pendant and 10 Motif necklace.  My MOP set is done or at least for a long while (I like the Magic Pendant but it's in WG and I won't start WG collection just yet) and I don't really wear chain bracelet.
> 
> thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5425313
> View attachment 5425310
> View attachment 5425311



Beautiful set and suits you perfectly! Such a glow!


----------



## missie1

Finally I have worn all my rg Alhambras stacked on one arm. Notice how the onyx and gmop when paired next to one another reflect so dark.


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> Finally I have worn all my rg Alhambras stacked on one arm.
> 
> View attachment 5425353
> View attachment 5425353



W  W


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> Finally I have worn all my rg Alhambras stacked on one arm. Notice how the onyx and gmop when paired next to one another reflect so dark.
> 
> View attachment 5425353
> View attachment 5425353


Your stack is amazing, and so is your happy-making dress.


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> Well, after a long debate between VA or Magic size of the MOP earrings, reading all the wonderful options and suggestions from all of you ladies, (special thanks to @BigAkoya and @DS2006) and I finally decided to go with the VA size, considering matching my VA pendant and 10 Motif necklace.  My MOP set is done or at least for a long while (I like the Magic Pendant but it's in WG and I won't start WG collection just yet) and I don't really wear chain bracelet.
> 
> thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5425313
> View attachment 5425310
> View attachment 5425311


This looks beautiful on you. Good choice! This is a good pairing without it looking too much. Congratulations


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> Finally I have worn all my rg Alhambras stacked on one arm. Notice how the onyx and gmop when paired next to one another reflect so dark.
> 
> View attachment 5425353
> View attachment 5425353


Speechless


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> VCA jewelry makes me feel like a lady
> View attachment 5424926
> View attachment 5424928


You are flawless!


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Your stack is amazing, and so is your happy-making dress.


Thanks so much


----------



## rosebean

tenshix said:


> Beautiful set and suits you perfectly! Such a glow!


Thank you @tenshix, I really love MOP.


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> This looks beautiful on you. Good choice! This is a good pairing without it looking too much. Congratulations


Thank you @glamourbag, I am glad I chose the VA size.


----------



## A bottle of Red

@rosebean  i think you chose well! Looks beautiful on you


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Well, after a long debate between VA or Magic size of the MOP earrings, reading all the wonderful options and suggestions from all of you ladies, (special thanks to @BigAkoya and @DS2006) and I finally decided to go with the VA size, considering matching my VA pendant and 10 Motif necklace.  My MOP set is done or at least for a long while (I like the Magic Pendant but it's in WG and I won't start WG collection just yet) and I don't really wear chain bracelet.
> 
> thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5425313
> View attachment 5425310
> View attachment 5425311


Oh girl, these look amazing on you! VA earrings go the best with a 10 or 20 motif hands down! Many congrats @rosebean


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Finally I have worn all my rg Alhambras stacked on one arm. Notice how the onyx and gmop when paired next to one another reflect so dark.
> 
> View attachment 5425353
> View attachment 5425353


Can I just say ‘WOW’ @missie1


----------



## lvmon

rosebean said:


> Well, after a long debate between VA or Magic size of the MOP earrings, reading all the wonderful options and suggestions from all of you ladies, (special thanks to @BigAkoya and @DS2006) and I finally decided to go with the VA size, considering matching my VA pendant and 10 Motif necklace.  My MOP set is done or at least for a long while (I like the Magic Pendant but it's in WG and I won't start WG collection just yet) and I don't really wear chain bracelet.
> 
> thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5425313
> View attachment 5425310
> View attachment 5425311


Congrats @rosebean!
Love love matching sets. Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Your lovely jewelry always catches my eye first, but not this time.
> I love that fabulous striped dress!


Hehe I know how much you love stripes @BigAkoya  … I rarely wear them myself but I absolutely love this dress which is at least 15 years old, if not more .. thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> You are flawless!


@glamourbag Right back at ya M


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe I know how much you love stripes @BigAkoya  … I rarely wear them myself but I absolutely love this dress which is at least 15 years old, if not more .. thank you


My theory on stripes... they make a person look so chic and young!  No one looks old in stripes!  The French ladies do it the best; they can toss on a scarf with their striped shirt, and it looks great.   

You look 21 yrs old in that photo!  So fun and chic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> My theory on stripes... they make a person look so chic and young!  No one looks old in stripes!  The French ladies do it the best; they can toss on a scarf with their striped shirt, and it looks great.
> 
> You look 21 yrs old in that photo!  So fun and chic!


Aww thank you! Hehe I need to add more stripes to my closet. I usually wear boring,  solid colors and then just throw on a colorful shawl to make it more interesting.


----------



## hers4eva

missie1 said:


> Finally I have worn all my rg Alhambras stacked on one arm. Notice how the onyx and gmop when paired next to one another reflect so dark.
> 
> View attachment 5425353
> View attachment 5425353



Beautiful collection!

How are you loving your sweet Perlee clover bangle?  
Is it a go to piece? Is it one of your favorite pieces?

I tried on the yellow gold and fell so in love with it  it goes perfect with my diamond tennis bracelet.  My Hubby said it’s the most stunning piece

It’s my number one choice now on my wish list … trying on the jewelry I admired in the VCA boutique! What a wonderful visit and being offered champagne


----------



## rosebean

lvmon said:


> Congrats @rosebean!
> Love love matching sets. Looks beautiful on you!


thank you @lvmon


----------



## rosebean

A bottle of Red said:


> @rosebean  i think you chose well! Looks beautiful on you


thank you @A bottle of Red.  I like your handle. so which kind of red you prefer?


----------



## A bottle of Red

rosebean said:


> thank you @A bottle of Red.  I like your handle. so which kind of red you prefer?


I actually had the billy joel song & a bottle of red nail polish in mind lol


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Finally I have worn all my rg Alhambras stacked on one arm. Notice how the onyx and gmop when paired next to one another reflect so dark.
> 
> View attachment 5425353
> View attachment 5425353


What a soft and pretty RG stack! It is so lovely with your cheerful summer dress.


----------



## missie1

hers4eva said:


> Beautiful collection!
> 
> How are you loving your sweet Perlee clover bangle?
> Is it a go to piece? Is it one of your favorite pieces?
> 
> I tried on the yellow gold and fell so in love with it  it goes perfect with my diamond tennis bracelet.  My Hubby said it’s the most stunning piece
> 
> It’s my number one choice now on my wish list … trying on the jewelry I admired in the VCA boutique! What a wonderful visit and being offered champagne


thanks so much.  Yea I absolutely love the sweet Perlee as I find it stacks beautifully with the Alhambra’s especially the pave pieces.  I find that it gives wrist enough of a bangle feel without overpowering the stack of Alhambra’s.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> What a soft and pretty RG stack! It is so lovely with your cheerful summer dress.


Thanks Nicole.  I’m finally happy with my RG arm.


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Can I just say ‘WOW’ @missie1


Omg coming from the RG queen.  Thanks so much.


----------



## rosebean

A bottle of Red said:


> I actually had the billy joel song & a bottle of red nail polish in mind lol


you almost tricked me, but what a classic rock that will cheer everyone up!


----------



## lulu-47

So I went to the boutique last week with the plan of purchasing an onyx 5 motif bracelet…
My SA bought out a few options for me to try (including both YG and PG lucky bracelets which are not pictured) and I was completely swayed by the MOP and took it home! It’s not captured very well in the photos but it’s the most amazing pinky iridescent shade. I’ve tried MOP before and never been impressed as against my skin tone, it often looked to pale and cool. I do love the onyx and carnelian too… but I just couldn’t pass up this amazing MOP. I know it takes a little more care than the onyx and carnelian but I think it’s worth it…
I also tried the single row perlee bangle as an idea for the future


----------



## mesh123

Finally pulled the trigger and bought 10 motifs guilloche necklace


----------



## chiaoapple

1. Onyx/diamond 5 motif on an extender.
2. I was probably twins today with @mesh123 as I wore my YG guilloche too!


----------



## mesh123

chiaoapple said:


> 1. Onyx/diamond 5 motif on an extender.
> 2. I was probably twins today with @mesh123 as I wore my YG guilloche too!
> View attachment 5426336
> View attachment 5426337


Everything looks so stunning on you!


----------



## md1986

lulu-47 said:


> So I went to the boutique last week with the plan of purchasing an onyx 5 motif bracelet…
> My SA bought out a few options for me to try (including both YG and PG lucky bracelets which are not pictured) and I was completely swayed by the MOP and took it home! It’s not captured very well in the photos but it’s the most amazing pinky iridescent shade. I’ve tried MOP before and never been impressed as against my skin tone, it often looked to pale and cool. I do love the onyx and carnelian too… but I just couldn’t pass up this amazing MOP. I know it takes a little more care than the onyx and carnelian but I think it’s worth it…
> I also tried the single row perlee bangle as an idea for the future
> View attachment 5426302
> View attachment 5426303
> View attachment 5426304
> View attachment 5426305
> View attachment 5426306



Those look very nice. Are your two 5 motif bracelets different sizes?


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> 1. Onyx/diamond 5 motif on an extender.
> 2. I was probably twins today with @mesh123 as I wore my YG guilloche too!
> View attachment 5426336
> View attachment 5426337


Ethereal! You make everything look so good @chiaoapple


----------



## lulu-47

md1986 said:


> Those look very nice. Are your two 5 motif bracelets different sizes?


No both the same size! I think maybe just the way they are hanging in the photo make them look different. I wear them quite loose at their original unaltered length


----------



## DS2006

rosebean said:


> Well, after a long debate between VA or Magic size of the MOP earrings, reading all the wonderful options and suggestions from all of you ladies, (special thanks to @BigAkoya and @DS2006) and I finally decided to go with the VA size, considering matching my VA pendant and 10 Motif necklace.  My MOP set is done or at least for a long while (I like the Magic Pendant but it's in WG and I won't start WG collection just yet) and I don't really wear chain bracelet.
> 
> thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5425313
> View attachment 5425310
> View attachment 5425311


They look beautiful on you! I definitely think you made the right choice!


----------



## DS2006

missie1 said:


> Finally I have worn all my rg Alhambras stacked on one arm. Notice how the onyx and gmop when paired next to one another reflect so dark.
> 
> View attachment 5425353
> View attachment 5425353


Gorgeous bracelets, Missie!  I think rose gold looks fabulous on you!


----------



## mesh123

Added an old bracelet to extend my 10 motif guilloche necklace


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> Gorgeous bracelets, Missie!  I think rose gold looks fabulous on you!


Thanks DS2006.  It’s something about VCA rg that’s just the right shade.  It’s so complementary


----------



## Ylesiya

Finally paid out that 20 motif tiger eye and sent it for extension right away, so still waiting to enjoy that piece in full scale!
Also posting some action shots with hammered RG earrings, WG magic MOP pendant and Socrate earrings.


----------



## rosebean

DS2006 said:


> They look beautiful on you! I definitely think you made the right choice!


thank you @DS2006, I did look for your experience and followed it.


----------



## DS2006

Ylesiya said:


> Finally paid out that 20 motif tiger eye and sent it for extension right away, so still waiting to enjoy that piece in full scale!
> Also posting some action shots with hammered RG earrings, WG magic MOP pendant and Socrate earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5426851
> View attachment 5426852
> View attachment 5426853
> View attachment 5426854
> View attachment 5426855


Gorgeous pics!!! I am very curious as to how they extend a 20. Do they add a link between every motif, or do they just add length on the ends?  I like my long necklaces a little longer than the 20, and this is the first time I have heard of someone lengthening one!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Ylesiya said:


> Finally paid out that 20 motif tiger eye and sent it for extension right away, so still waiting to enjoy that piece in full scale!
> Also posting some action shots with hammered RG earrings, WG magic MOP pendant and Socrate earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5426851
> View attachment 5426852
> View attachment 5426853
> View attachment 5426854
> View attachment 5426855


Congratulations on achieving your necklace!


----------



## innerpeace85

Lotus earrings + WG hammered bracelet! Never thought I would be a WG girl but now I am obsessed


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus earrings + WG hammered bracelet! Never thought I would be a WG girl but now I am obsessed
> View attachment 5427278



WG looks so good on you!

Also, this makes me even more impatient as I wait for my WG bracelet to be resized. I want to wear it noooooow.


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus earrings + WG hammered bracelet! Never thought I would be a WG girl but now I am obsessed
> View attachment 5427278



I am *literally* wearing that bracelet right now! Twins!


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus earrings + WG hammered bracelet! Never thought I would be a WG girl but now I am obsessed
> View attachment 5427278


I love you in WG.  The pieces pop on you!  Gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus earrings + WG hammered bracelet! Never thought I would be a WG girl but now I am obsessed
> View attachment 5427278


Love it on you!


----------



## innerpeace85

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> WG looks so good on you!
> 
> Also, this makes me even more impatient as I wait for my WG bracelet to be resized. I want to wear it noooooow.


Thank you! Hope you get your bracelet soon. Please post pics when you get them.


jenaywins said:


> I am *literally* wearing that bracelet right now! Twins!


Happy to be your twin!



BigAkoya said:


> I love you in WG.  The pieces pop on you!  Gorgeous!


Thanks BigAkoya!



eternallove4bag said:


> Love it on you!


Thanks babe!


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus earrings + WG hammered bracelet! Never thought I would be a WG girl but now I am obsessed
> View attachment 5427278


These look beautiful on you! Another twin on the bracelet! Every time I see a picture of one, I think it's pave! It's nice that it is so bright and white!


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> These look beautiful on you! Another twin on the bracelet! Every time I see a picture of one, I think it's pave! It's nice that it is so bright and white!


Yes WG hammered sparkles like pave! Love it! Happy to be your twin!


----------



## glamourbag

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus earrings + WG hammered bracelet! Never thought I would be a WG girl but now I am obsessed
> View attachment 5427278


    Love


----------



## Ylesiya

DS2006 said:


> Gorgeous pics!!! I am very curious as to how they extend a 20. Do they add a link between every motif, or do they just add length on the ends?  I like my long necklaces a little longer than the 20, and this is the first time I have heard of someone lengthening one!



Thank you 
I always extend all my necklaces as I find they look better on me with a longer chain. And I like to wear 20 double wrapped so extra 5 cm makes them look better for sure.
I think VCA only started to lengthen 20 motifs very recently because a couple of years ago they refused extension for my 20 onyx.
5 cm is not enough to add in between each motif, so what they do is add them evenly in between motifs on the backside. This is hard to explain: basically chains between the motifs next to the clasps are longer and "front part" is the same but it looks very balanced.
When I collect my necklaces from extension (I sent in my onyx as well) I will try to snap a pic against not altered one from the store to show everyone how it looks like.


----------



## Marlee

Love my new bracelets from Paris


----------



## jp824

rosebean said:


> Well, after a long debate between VA or Magic size of the MOP earrings, reading all the wonderful options and suggestions from all of you ladies, (special thanks to @BigAkoya and @DS2006) and I finally decided to go with the VA size, considering matching my VA pendant and 10 Motif necklace.  My MOP set is done or at least for a long while (I like the Magic Pendant but it's in WG and I won't start WG collection just yet) and I don't really wear chain bracelet.
> 
> thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5425313
> View attachment 5425310
> View attachment 5425311


I love the earrings on you and it’s a beautiful set!


----------



## jp824

I was debating on whether to keep my onyx or let it go, so I started using it more to see if I still love it. I didn’t wear it at all during the pandemic but now that I’m back in the office, I find more use out of it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Just got home from dinner at a friends club. Unfortunately no action ****s but the jewelry sightings were amazing. One lady at the table next to me had a small stack of 5 motifs on. Lots of Frivole pendants, including small and large pave. I died over a turquoise 20 motif, but the star of the show was a lady who had stacked three perlee clover bracelets - in pg,wg,yg with nothing else - and it looked really amazing!


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> Just got home from dinner at a friends club. Unfortunately no action ****s but the jewelry sightings were amazing. One lady at the table next to me had a small stack of 5 motifs on. Lots of Frivole pendants, including small and large pave. I died over a turquoise 20 motif, but the star of the show was a lady who had stacked three perlee clover bracelets - in pg,wg,yg with nothing else - and it looked really amazing!


How fun! And what jewelry did you wear?!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Notorious Pink said:


> Unfortunately no action ****s



Whoops! Lol I should not type without my contact lenses.



DS2006 said:


> How fun! And what jewelry did you wear?!



They had a Fleetwood Mac cover band and it was outside, so I went for a boho vibe. I wore the Pasquale Bruni hoops and ring, and the onyx 20 motif with the pave/sapphire frivole pendant. Plus my perlee clover and love and watch.


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> Whoops! Lol I should not type without my contact lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> They had a Fleetwood Mac cover band and it was outside, so I went for a boho vibe. I wore the Pasquale Bruni hoops and ring, and the onyx 20 motif with the pave/sapphire frivole pendant. Plus my perlee clover and love and watch.


I absolutely love love Pasquale Bruni pieces. I have few items on my list after my clover


----------



## citykitty24

My cats may not notice my jewelry collection, but they love the packaging!

This is Mocha enjoying a Van Cleef ribbon.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Just got home from dinner at a friends club. Unfortunately no action ****s but the jewelry sightings were amazing. One lady at the table next to me had a small stack of 5 motifs on. Lots of Frivole pendants, including small and large pave. I died over a turquoise 20 motif, but the star of the show was a lady who had stacked three perlee clover bracelets - in pg,wg,yg with nothing else - and it looked really amazing!


Wow! I can imagine the beautiful sight! And I love the jewelry you were wearing!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Whoops! Lol I should not type without my contact lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> They had a Fleetwood Mac cover band and it was outside, so I went for a boho vibe. I wore the Pasquale Bruni hoops and ring, and the onyx 20 motif with the pave/sapphire frivole pendant. Plus my perlee clover and love and watch.


I can totally see you as a chic pink haired Stevie Nicks!


----------



## BigAkoya

citykitty24 said:


> My cats may not notice my jewelry collection, but they love the packaging!
> 
> This is Mocha enjoying a Van Cleef ribbon.
> 
> View attachment 5428800


Mocha is so adorable!  I like her super fuzzy front paws!  I can imagine she gives you a good kneading.      
Thanks for sharing. We need more cute animal photos.


----------



## Belle-brune

chiaoapple said:


> 1. Onyx/diamond 5 motif on an extender.
> 2. I was probably twins today with @mesh123 as I wore my YG guilloche too!
> View attachment 5426336
> View attachment 5426337


Love VCA and also the Chanel coco crush! Gorgeous!


----------



## innerpeace85

chiaoapple said:


> 1. Onyx/diamond 5 motif on an extender.
> 2. I was probably twins today with @mesh123 as I wore my YG guilloche too!
> View attachment 5426336
> View attachment 5426337


Love


----------



## couturequeen

Mixing with Fernando Jorge.


----------



## innerpeace85

Testing put layered necklace look! Not sure how I feel about it yet


----------



## citykitty24

BigAkoya said:


> Mocha is so adorable!  I like her super fuzzy front paws!  I can imagine she gives you a good kneading.
> Thanks for sharing. We need more cute animal photos.



Thank you very much! Yes, kneading is one of his specialties. His brother (Muffin) does it too, but Mocha in particular loves to do that.

@innerpeace85 is the WG hammered a special order? I love the look!


----------



## innerpeace85

citykitty24 said:


> Thank you very much! Yes, kneading is one of his specialties. His brother (Muffin) does it too, but Mocha in particular loves to do that.
> 
> @innerpeace85 is the WG hammered a special order? I love the look!


It is actually Made to Order(meaning it is on pre approved order list) but it still has 30% premium. I need to post pic of  my 10 and 5 motif MTO WG hammered pieces. It is so stunning and I wish VCA would make it part of their regular
line.


----------



## citykitty24

That helps @innerpeace85 . Thanks for explaining! The hammered really does look great in WG, so I agree with you.

I also love your pave Frivole!


----------



## innerpeace85

citykitty24 said:


> That helps @innerpeace85 . Thanks for explaining! The hammered really does look great in WG, so I agree with you.
> 
> I also love your pave Frivole!


Thank you


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> Testing put layered necklace look! Not sure how I feel about it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429155


I like it!  I especially like how you put the butterfly on top since it's pink, so the eye will naturally go to it first.  There is then a nice flow to the Frivole pendant.  I like the lengths too and how you positioned them; not too long for the butterfly, right at the bottom of the hollow of the neck. 

I think that looks really nice for a layered pendant look.


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Testing put layered necklace look! Not sure how I feel about it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429155


I love both pendants on their own. I am on the fence when it comes to layered necklaces.


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Testing put layered necklace look! Not sure how I feel about it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429155


I adore both of these! Just beautiful! However, I like them each alone best!


----------



## Notorious Pink

innerpeace85 said:


> Testing put layered necklace look! Not sure how I feel about it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429155


I think these look beautiful together but I would also like to see them with the frivole on top. Is the width of the butterfly greater than the frivole? If one is wider or bigger it should be on the bottom.


----------



## glamourbag

innerpeace85 said:


> Testing put layered necklace look! Not sure how I feel about it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429155


Gorgeous. This does make me wonder if I would like to see this pairing with the large Frivole pave pendant too!


----------



## Minich

Alhambra music festival vibes today


----------



## Yodabest

innerpeace85 said:


> Testing put layered necklace look! Not sure how I feel about it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429155


In my opinion layered together it looks like too much of a good thing. I love them both on their own!


----------



## chiaoapple

jp824 said:


> I was debating on whether to keep my onyx or let it go, so I started using it more to see if I still love it. I didn’t wear it at all during the pandemic but now that I’m back in the office, I find more use out of it.
> 
> View attachment 5427858
> View attachment 5427857


You should definitely keep your lovely onyx. It works so beautifully with the two outfits you posted, and am sure it can compliment more colourful / patterned clothing as well. It looks amazing on you.


----------



## CATEYES

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Out to dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 5394170


Gorg paired with ripped jeans! Just requested to follow you on your Instagram listed above; I’m eminemfrenchie


----------



## bc1990

does anyone wear their 5 motif with a small love bracelet? was thinking ab getting sm love, but it would be in RG. not sure how the thin and RG would look with my YG MOP


----------



## Lien

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus earrings + WG hammered bracelet! Never thought I would be a WG girl but now I am obsessed
> View attachment 5427278



Are these the Small Lotus earrings?  they look really substantial.


----------



## innerpeace85

Lien said:


> Are these the Small Lotus earrings?  they look really substantial.


Yes these are small earrings.


----------



## Lien

innerpeace85 said:


> Yes these are small earrings.


They look so much bigger on you than they are on me.  Must be my elephant ears, haha.


----------



## Ylesiya

Few shots of the necklaces today. As promised I tried to take a pic of a lengthened necklace against a standard length one for you to see the difference. 
My understanding is that VCA only recently adopted lengthening of 20 motif necklaces. A few years ago I was refused to alter my 20 onyx and they only did 1 cm on it. Since now it's approved I sent it in again to be the same length as the rest of my 20-s..








And some eye candy chalcedony...


----------



## calisnoopy

Jez2002 said:


> Coral or carnelian?



Coral


----------



## mesh123

Love to layer yellow gold motif necklace with sweet 16


----------



## mesh123

Love to stack 5 motif onyx bracelet with Cartier clash!


----------



## chiaoapple

mesh123 said:


> Love to stack 5 motif onyx bracelet with Cartier clash!


Love the bracelet stack, but omg your AP! That is my grail and looks wonderful on you


----------



## mesh123

chiaoapple said:


> Love the bracelet stack, but omg your AP! That is my grail and looks wonderful on you


I was lucky and over the moon to be offered this beautiful piece during their 50th anniversary!
Thanks


----------



## glamourbag

mesh123 said:


> I was lucky and over the moon to be offered this beautiful piece during their 50th anniversary!
> Thanks


Yes. The 50th marking makes it even more special! She's a long term keeper for sure. Congrats.


----------



## mesh123

glamourbag said:


> Yes. The 50th marking makes it even more special! She's a long term keeper for sure. Congrats.


Thanks


----------



## chiaoapple

First a simple GMOP magic
Then the GMOP/diamond 5 motif worn on an extender. I hesitated for a second on mixing the RG serpenti with the YG perlee, but decided to just relax and wear what I want
Lastly some magic plus magic — the 6 motif magic (MOP / GMOP / onyx mix) worn on an extender, and the MOP magic pendant


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> First a simple GMOP magic
> Then the GMOP/diamond 5 motif worn on an extender. I hesitated for a second on mixing the RG serpenti with the YG perlee, but decided to just relax and wear what I want
> Lastly some magic plus magic — the 6 motif magic (MOP / GMOP / onyx mix) worn on an extender, and the MOP magic pendant
> View attachment 5430868
> View attachment 5430869
> View attachment 5430870


I love love love seeing your mod shots.  The way your wear your pieces is so beautiful, as is your look. 
All your outfits above are gorgeous, and I especially love the third photo and how you layered the necklaces. 

I really love the Clover with 3-row.  It's growing on me.  I was thinking of doing two Clovers, but the three-row adds a bit more bling (and less metal).  I suppose you jingle?    

And finally, I can totally see you with glamorous rings!  Think rings @chiaoapple, they are calling you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> Love the bracelet stack, but omg your AP! That is my grail and looks wonderful on you


Yah. That AP.


----------



## rosebean

chiaoapple said:


> First a simple GMOP magic
> Then the GMOP/diamond 5 motif worn on an extender. I hesitated for a second on mixing the RG serpenti with the YG perlee, but decided to just relax and wear what I want
> Lastly some magic plus magic — the 6 motif magic (MOP / GMOP / onyx mix) worn on an extender, and the MOP magic pendant
> View attachment 5430868
> View attachment 5430869
> View attachment 5430870


your mod shots are always gorgeous.  Very creative and elegant.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> First a simple GMOP magic
> Then the GMOP/diamond 5 motif worn on an extender. I hesitated for a second on mixing the RG serpenti with the YG perlee, but decided to just relax and wear what I want
> Lastly some magic plus magic — the 6 motif magic (MOP / GMOP / onyx mix) worn on an extender, and the MOP magic pendant
> View attachment 5430868
> View attachment 5430869
> View attachment 5430870


Each look is a work of art! Impeccable @chiaoapple


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happy and grateful kinda day


----------



## mesh123

glamourbag said:


> Yes. The 50th marking makes it even more special! She's a long term keeper for sure. Congrats.


Thanks


----------



## eternallove4bag

mesh123 said:


> Love to stack 5 motif onyx bracelet with Cartier clash!


The watch, the outfit and the bling, all look so beautiful together!


----------



## mesh123

chiaoapple said:


> First a simple GMOP magic
> Then the GMOP/diamond 5 motif worn on an extender. I hesitated for a second on mixing the RG serpenti with the YG perlee, but decided to just relax and wear what I want
> Lastly some magic plus magic — the 6 motif magic (MOP / GMOP / onyx mix) worn on an extender, and the MOP magic pendant
> View attachment 5430868
> View attachment 5430869
> View attachment 5430870


Beautiful!


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy and grateful kinda day
> View attachment 5431020
> View attachment 5431021



Thank you for blessing my eyes again today   Gorgeous as always!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy and grateful kinda day
> View attachment 5431020
> View attachment 5431021


Beautiful photos.  Today... the Perlee d'Or catches my eye, and that piece has never caught my eye to make it stop and stare.
It must be the glamorous you and how you put it together.  Gorgeous pieces.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Thank you for blessing my eyes again today   Gorgeous as always!


Thank you @tenshix


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful photos.  Today... the Perlee d'Or catches my eye, and that piece has never caught my eye to make it stop and stare.
> It must be the glamorous you and how you put it together.  Gorgeous pieces.


Thank you so much @BigAkoya .. the Perlee d’Or is such an understated piece. For  a thin bracelet, it packs quite a punch.


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> Finally I have worn all my rg Alhambras stacked on one arm. Notice how the onyx and gmop when paired next to one another reflect so dark.


congrats! I am so happy for you upon completion of your RG arm  it’s perfect with the dress, relaxed and happy


innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus earrings + WG hammered bracelet! Never thought I would be a WG girl but now I am obsessed


the WG is amazing on you!


jp824 said:


> was debating on whether to keep my onyx or let it go, so I started using it more to see if I still love it. I didn’t wear it at all during the pandemic but now that I’m back in the office, I find more use out of it.


you look so beautiful in the onyx! I think bc it’s dark and matte, it makes your skin glow! Hugs



Notorious Pink said:


> They had a Fleetwood Mac cover band and it was outside, so I went for a boho vibe. I wore the Pasquale Bruni hoops and ring, and the onyx 20 motif with the pave/sapphire frivole pendant. Plus my perlee clover and love and watch


this sounds amazing! As does Fleetwood Mac  I am only sad, no action shot, but I can imagine


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy and grateful kinda day
> View attachment 5431020
> View attachment 5431021


oh, I missed your beautiful stacks.  I can feel your happiness through the butterfly   I tried the butterfly while I was in Istanbul, it didn't look good on me


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> oh, I missed your beautiful stacks.  I can feel your happiness through the butterfly  I tried the butterfly while I was in Istanbul, it didn't look good on me


Thank you @rosebean … I am so sorry it didn’t work for you. The butterfly ring has been a complete surprise for me. I always thought I would wear the Frivole BTF ring more often but this whimsical beauty has been on constant repeat since I got her last year. Now, wondering whether I need the matching butterfly pendant or diversify and add the RG hammered 10 motif instead!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @rosebean … I am so sorry it didn’t work for you. The butterfly ring has been a complete surprise for me. I always thought I would wear the Frivole BTF ring more often but this whimsical beauty has been on constant repeat since I got her last year. Now, wondering whether I need the matching butterfly pendant or diversify and add the RG hammered 10 motif instead!


I was sorry too, cuz I always love MOP.

Well, tough choice between butterfly pendant and RG hammered 10/20.  You know eventually you get all, which one comes home with you first?  will you have photos to show us with butterfly pendant or 10/20 motif?  I am sure you will get lots of opinions or creative suggestions


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @rosebean … I am so sorry it didn’t work for you. The butterfly ring has been a complete surprise for me. I always thought I would wear the Frivole BTF ring more often but this whimsical beauty has been on constant repeat since I got her last year. Now, wondering whether I need the matching butterfly pendant or diversify and add the RG hammered 10 motif instead!


YOU NEEEEEEEDDDDDDD that pendant! Perhaps both actually. Not going to lie...


----------



## mesh123

eternallove4bag said:


> The watch, the outfit and the bling, all look so beautiful together!


Oh thanks so much!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @rosebean … I am so sorry it didn’t work for you. The butterfly ring has been a complete surprise for me. I always thought I would wear the Frivole BTF ring more often but this whimsical beauty has been on constant repeat since I got her last year. Now, wondering whether I need the matching butterfly pendant or diversify and add the RG hammered 10 motif instead!


Butterfly!  You have enough Alhambra.  I vote get the matching butterfly set.


----------



## sassification

innerpeace85 said:


> Lotus earrings + WG hammered bracelet! Never thought I would be a WG girl but now I am obsessed
> View attachment 5427278


VCA WG is reallly gorgeous!! I love the lotus earrings in you!


----------



## Ylesiya

The cool thing about RG hammered is that it goes with pretty much everything, even a T shirt! Pairing with clash earrings today!


----------



## sassification

Wearing my new onyx x wg pave 5 motif bracelet today , this is my simple WG set ♡ thanks for letting me share


----------



## sassification

Ylesiya said:


> The cool thing about RG hammered is that it goes with pretty much everything, even a T shirt! Pairing with clash earrings today!
> View attachment 5431355



Nice!! I like ur clash earrings LOL


----------



## Hahkitwan

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @rosebean … I am so sorry it didn’t work for you. The butterfly ring has been a complete surprise for me. I always thought I would wear the Frivole BTF ring more often but this whimsical beauty has been on constant repeat since I got her last year. Now, wondering whether I need the matching butterfly pendant or diversify and add the RG hammered 10 motif instead!


you definitely need the matching butterfly pendant!! I have the turquoise butterfly ring and earrings. initially I thought this 2 pieces would be enough. I managed to try on the matching turquoise butterfly pendant and it was love at first sight. I think the earrings do look fabulous with the necklace - to give it more whimsy. the earrings and ring while beautiful are abit too far away for me! Initially I wanted to tell myself I didnt need the turquoise butterfly necklace while waiting for the 20 motif alternating turquoise necklace...... now im so glad I added the piece will waiting, and that I will have added optionality in the future with a new long necklace 

all the best in your decision making but definitely please do go try the necklaces on in the store!!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> I was sorry too, cuz I always love MOP.
> 
> Well, tough choice between butterfly pendant and RG hammered 10/20.  You know eventually you get all, which one comes home with you first?  will you have photos to show us with butterfly pendant or 10/20 motif?  I am sure you will get lots of opinions or creative suggestions


@rosebean As soon as I get the chance to try these at my store, you know I am spamming everyone here with my pics … the only thing that prevents me from going ahead with the 10/20 motif in hammered RG is that the 16 motifs in sweets is also a contender for an everyday casual look. Until I get a chance to try out and compare the 10/16/20 motifs in person, I think I will be in a limbo and unable to decide.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> @rosebean As soon as I get the chance to try these at my store, you know I am spamming everyone here with my pics … the only thing that prevents me from going ahead with the 10/20 motif in hammered RG is that the 16 motifs in sweets is also a contender for an everyday casual look. Until I get a chance to try out and compare the 10/16/20 motifs in person, I think I will be in a limbo and unable to decide.


My two cents... I personally think you will find Sweets too tiny.  Seeing how you like the big Magic look with the big motifs, I think you may find Sweets disappears and looks like a metal station necklace.  

My SA had me try on Sweets as we were running out of ideas for long WG necklaces.  I felt Sweets was super tiny, as if I was just wearing a long chain necklace.  I much prefer the VA 20; it's very casual and wearable. 

Just my thoughts I want to share.  I think with you long Magics, I would get a 20 which would give you the option to layer the 20 and long Magic if you want to pile it on.


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> I love love love seeing your mod shots.  The way your wear your pieces is so beautiful, as is your look.
> All your outfits above are gorgeous, and I especially love the third photo and how you layered the necklaces.
> 
> I really love the Clover with 3-row.  It's growing on me.  I was thinking of doing two Clovers, but the three-row adds a bit more bling (and less metal).  I suppose you jingle?
> 
> And finally, I can totally see you with glamorous rings!  Think rings @chiaoapple, they are calling you!


Thanks so much, your comments really made my day!
And yes I absolutely do jingle  Do go try the diamond one row as well. It didn’t look that great on me, but as seen on some fellow members here, it looks beautiful and does makes an impact. I love my three row but am kind of sad I couldn’t get the one row to work.
And rings…. Yes, the frivole pave btf ring is definitely on the radar. But given I have only worn my clover ring once since getting it a couple months ago, just not sure I should plunge into rings just yet.


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Each look is a work of art! Impeccable @chiaoapple


YOU are the gold standard


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy and grateful kinda day
> View attachment 5431020
> View attachment 5431021


Too perfect and brings a smile to my face.


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> YOU NEEEEEEEDDDDDDD that pendant! Perhaps both actually. Not going to lie...


Enabler @glamourbag… okay be ready for some major picture spamming soon!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> YOU are the gold standard


Awww and I say the same for you @chiaoapple … such a huge fan of your incredible pieces and how you put them together!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Too perfect and brings a smile to my face.


Thank you @chiaoapple


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @rosebean … I am so sorry it didn’t work for you. The butterfly ring has been a complete surprise for me. I always thought I would wear the Frivole BTF ring more often but this whimsical beauty has been on constant repeat since I got her last year. Now, wondering whether I need the matching butterfly pendant or diversify and add the RG hammered 10 motif instead!


Get both the pendant and 10 motif!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Butterfly!  You have enough Alhambra.  I vote get the matching butterfly set.


My thoughts exactly @BigAkoya … I feel I am at the tipping point of being over-Alhambra’d (new word for the dictionary )




BigAkoya said:


> My two cents... I personally think you will find Sweets too tiny.  Seeing how you like the big Magic look with the big motifs, I think you may find Sweets disappears and looks like a metal station necklace.
> 
> My SA had me try on Sweets as we were running out of ideas for long WG necklaces.  I felt Sweets was super tiny, as if I was just wearing a long chain necklace.  I much prefer the VA 20; it's very casual and wearable.
> 
> Just my thoughts I want to share.  I think with you long Magics, I would get a 20 which would give you the option to layer the 20 and long Magic if you want to pile it on.


Your thoughts are always on point @BigAkoya and you put into the words the same reservations I have regarding the sweets. Since I love magic size, I fear that the sweets may be too small for me. I like the idea on paper but may end up being disappointed when I actually try it in person.  I do know that if ever I add a 20 motif it will be the one in hammered RG. But again, do I want more Alhambra pieces?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> The cool thing about RG hammered is that it goes with pretty much everything, even a T shirt! Pairing with clash earrings today!
> View attachment 5431355


GORGEOUS! Stop enabling me woman @Ylesiya


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hahkitwan said:


> you definitely need the matching butterfly pendant!! I have the turquoise butterfly ring and earrings. initially I thought this 2 pieces would be enough. I managed to try on the matching turquoise butterfly pendant and it was love at first sight. I think the earrings do look fabulous with the necklace - to give it more whimsy. the earrings and ring while beautiful are abit too far away for me! Initially I wanted to tell myself I didnt need the turquoise butterfly necklace while waiting for the 20 motif alternating turquoise necklace...... now im so glad I added the piece will waiting, and that I will have added optionality in the future with a new long necklace
> 
> all the best in your decision making but definitely please do go try the necklaces on in the store!!!!!


I can only imagine how beautiful the turquoise butterfly set must look on you @Hahkitwan … and that’s my problem too! I feel like once I get the pendant to match the butterfly BTF ring , I might ‘need’ the matching earrings too! Darn! 
BTW, I have the Frivole pave earrings, pendant and BTF ring set and I usually wear two pieces at a time so I don’t look ‘over-Frivoled’ but I like the option of having all three pieces to play around with.


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Get both the pendant and 10 motif!!


This, after our conversation yesterday of being at bling ‘peace’? 
Enabler!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> My thoughts exactly @BigAkoya … I feel I am at the tipping point of being over-Alhambra’d (new word for the dictionary )
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts are always on point @BigAkoya and you put into the words the same reservations I have regarding the sweets. Since I love magic size, I fear that the sweets may be too small for me. I like the idea on paper but may end up being disappointed when I actually try it in person.  I do know that if ever I add a 20 motif it will be the one in hammered RG. But again, do I want more Alhambra pieces?


For me, I prefer to have a more diverse jewelry collection, so if it were me, I'd buy some other nice bling instead of more four leaf clovers.  You can always come back to it later if you still want it; Alhambra is not going anywhere anytime soon.  However, after your next piece, you may find you have moved on from Alhambra and no longer want it.  

This forum can be very enabling and brainwashing to think VCA is the end all.   

My humble opinion... I personally do not think a 20 RG hammered is going to be blingy enough for you.    
You like a pop of color, and you like diamonds. A RG hammered 20 is a chain necklace with four leaf clovers.  It's very nice, but it's subtle; there is no pop, no bling.    

If you do get a 20, I think something as neutral as RG MOP gives you that pop and makes more a statement.  

My humble two cents of course.


----------



## eternallove4bag

I usually wear one or two bracelets at a time but there are days when I am a little ‘extra’ …pics from a few weeks ago in my ‘extra bling-bling’ mood


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> I usually wear one or two bracelets at a time but there are days when I am a little ‘extra’ …pics from a few weeks ago in my ‘extra bling-bling’ mood
> View attachment 5431712
> View attachment 5431713


Gorgeous, as always. I love it ALLLLL!!!! Are you mixing RG and YG here? If so it still blends seemlessly


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> For me, I prefer to have a more diverse jewelry collection, so if it were me, I'd buy some other nice bling instead of more four leaf clovers.  You can always come back to it later if you still want it; Alhambra is not going anywhere anytime soon.  However, after your next piece, you may find you have moved on from Alhambra and no longer want it.
> 
> This forum can be very enabling and brainwashing to think VCA is the end all.
> 
> My humble opinion... I personally do not think a 20 RG hammered is going to be blingy enough for you.
> You like a pop of color, and you like diamonds. A RG hammered 20 is a chain necklace with four leaf clovers.  It's very nice, but it's subtle; there is no pop, no bling.
> 
> If you do get a 20, I think something as neutral as RG MOP gives you that pop and makes more a statement.
> 
> My humble two cents of course.


I love your stream of thought @BigAkoya .. there’s a reason why I am in a state of limbo with VCA. I have everything I love from them at this point and I feel like now I am just bored and fishing to see what else I can get without really being convinced if I need or want them. The 10/20 motifs have been on and off my WL for years now and I should ask myself why I haven’t pulled the trigger yet. I know when I want something badly, there’s no stopping me. This should give me pause for thought. There are so many things I like from VCA and other brands but nothing that screams ‘LOVE’. I should, in all honesty, just wait for something that sparks that joy in me again instead of settling. I am going in to see a piece that came in for me at VCA next week. If it’s not love at first sight, I know it’s going to be a pass for me. 

Thank you for making me pause to ponder


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Gorgeous, as always. I love it ALLLLL!!!! Are you mixing RG and YG here? If so it still blends seemlessly


Thank you @WingNut … all are RG except for my platinum ring and GHW on the bag


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> I love your stream of thought @BigAkoya .. there’s a reason why I am in a state of limbo with VCA. I have everything I love from them at this point and I feel like now I am just bored and fishing to see what else I can get without really being convinced if I need or want them. The 10/20 motifs have been on and off my WL for years now and I should ask myself why I haven’t pulled the trigger yet. I know when I want something badly, there’s no stopping me. This should give me pause for thought. There are so many things I like from VCA and other brands but nothing that screams ‘LOVE’. I should, in all honesty, just wait for something that sparks that joy in me again instead of settling. I am going in to see a piece that came in for me at VCA next week. If it’s not love at first sight, I know it’s going to be a pass for me.
> 
> Thank you for making me pause to ponder


This is so relatable! I think many of us are feeling the same way, and it is so nice to have a reminder to stop looking for things to add when it is not true love and not really needed.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> This is so relatable! I think many of us are feeling the same way, and it is so nice to have a reminder to stop looking for things to add when it is not true love and not really needed.


I am so glad I am not the only one feeling this way. 95% of the time I am super satisfied with what I have and determined to use and enjoy what I already own… then there is the 5% where the demons come out to play and it’s like asking me ‘So, what’s next? Don’t you think it’s time to add something?’  ..ahem, no!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I love your stream of thought @BigAkoya .. there’s a reason why I am in a state of limbo with VCA. I have everything I love from them at this point and I feel like now I am just bored and fishing to see what else I can get without really being convinced if I need or want them. The 10/20 motifs have been on and off my WL for years now and I should ask myself why I haven’t pulled the trigger yet. I know when I want something badly, there’s no stopping me. This should give me pause for thought. There are so many things I like from VCA and other brands but nothing that screams ‘LOVE’. I should, in all honesty, just wait for something that sparks that joy in me again instead of settling. I am going in to see a piece that came in for me at VCA next week. If it’s not love at first sight, I know it’s going to be a pass for me.
> 
> Thank you for making me pause to ponder


This is the same for me with the butterfly.  I think I wanted it because there was nothing else, not because I loved it.  

I was recently at VCA Vegas, and the SA offered to send me both sizes of the pink butterfly ring to see which fit.  I would return both to him.  I would then order the yellow butterfly ring in my size and also the matching earrings (he found a pair in Dubai he could get for me actually and asked if I wanted to see it).  If I did not like either, I could return for a full refund.  I turned him down.  

That night, after I turned him down... as I was sitting in the hotel room staring at walls, I knew... I did not love the butterfly. 
Why?  I would have jumped on it and ordered the set if I did.  I have just been trying to convince myself of more VCA pieces to buy (drank too much VCA Kool-Aid).    

Contrast that to another jewelry adventure... 
I saw pieces from Omi Prive.  I love love love their bold colored gemstone rings.  I saw several gorgeous rings I wanted to buy on the spot!  I did not walk out empty handed, and I am still thinking of one other ring I saw.  

I think you and I are the same in the sense if we really love something, we will jump on it.  

For VCA, after my recent Vegas visit trying out the butterfly collection, I decided I am not interested in any of their existing pieces. If I really loved something, I would have already bought it by now (e.g. the butterfly collection).   

Now watch after saying that, I will cave and get those darn butterflies just to collect another BTF ring.
I do adore BTF rings.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> This is the same for me with the butterfly.  I think I wanted it because there was nothing else, not because I loved it.
> 
> I was recently at VCA Vegas, and the SA offered to send me both sizes of the pink butterfly ring to see which fit.  I would return both to him.  I would then order the yellow butterfly ring in my size and also the matching earrings (he found a pair in Dubai he could get for me actually and asked if I wanted to see it).  If I did not like either, I could return for a full refund.  I turned him down.
> 
> That night, after I turned him down... as I was sitting in the hotel room staring at walls, I knew... I did not love the butterfly.
> Why?  I would have jumped on it and ordered the set if I did.  I have just been trying to convince myself of more VCA pieces to buy (drank too much VCA Kool-Aid).
> 
> Contrast that to another jewelry adventure...
> I saw pieces from Omi Prive.  I love love love their bold colored gemstone rings.  I saw several gorgeous rings I wanted to buy on the spot!  I did not walk out empty handed, and I am still thinking of one other ring I saw.
> 
> I think you and I are the same in the sense if we really love something, we will jump on it.
> 
> For VCA, after my recent Vegas visit trying out the butterfly collection, I decided I am not interested in any of their existing pieces. If I really loved something, I would have already bought it by now (e.g. the butterfly collection).
> 
> Now watch after saying that, I will cave and get those darn butterflies just to collect another BTF ring.
> I do adore BTF rings.


Hahaha! Hey, we are entitled to change our minds.. again and again without censure. It’s our money to spend, and our minds to torture 
At least we stop and think and don’t buy mindlessly just because we can. I honestly feel depleted in energy every single time I buy something because of how much torture I put myself through to make sure I am making the right choice and won’t regret my decision. I have to tell myself that’s okay too. I am doing my due diligence.

Good for you though for staying strong and not caving in to get on the butterfly bandwagon. If it’s a persistent love, you will get it one day because you and I know that once we are convinced 100% there’s no stopping us from buying that piece. So till then we play the game ‘to buy or not to buy, convince ourselves not to buy for sometime and then it’s back on repeat mode’  

On bold gemstones, you know which one I truly want one day? Emeralds! A bold emerald ring would make me deliriously happy. But before I get one, I need to research a lot because I have no clue how to go about even looking for a ‘good’ one. Heck, I don’t even know what’s the definition of a ‘good’ emerald so got to read up more.

I hope you will post pics of your new gemstone babies here so we can drool.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> I usually wear one or two bracelets at a time but there are days when I am a little ‘extra’ …pics from a few weeks ago in my ‘extra bling-bling’ mood
> View attachment 5431712
> View attachment 5431713


So gorgeous and tempting! You're giving me even more of an itch to try that Frivole ring again! @BigAkoya will likely be happy to know I already told my SA I want to try on the wg pave version (I've tried it in RG and its a beauty). When it comes in, I'm hoping (and I think) it will be love at first sight  (like the wg pave Frivole earrings). If so, then hopefully it might be something in Santa's bag (if I can wait that long) considering the current stock level.

Side note: I adore the Two butterfly rings too, and they still remain a top contender, but at the moment Frivole is in the lead.


----------



## sassification

eternallove4bag said:


> I am so glad I am not the only one feeling this way. 95% of the time I am super satisfied with what I have and determined to use and enjoy what I already own… then there is the 5% where the demons come out to play and it’s like asking me ‘So, what’s next? Don’t you think it’s time to add something?’  ..ahem, no!



I so relate to this!! I am banning myself but it is so hard... i do think even though i dont have a big VCA collection, i may be quite done with VCA for now. I think i may be going on one of those (i dont want to be all mainstream) mode again where i prefer more low key brands. Am now slightly tempted by Boucheron but will take my time to consider if it will integrate into my current collections/ style. There are certainly alot that i still love from VCA, but due to some of my fussy OCD quirks, they end up not being perfect for me and i took them off my wishlist.


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> So gorgeous and tempting! You're giving me even more of an itch to try that Frivole ring again! @BigAkoya will likely be happy to know I already told my SA I want to try on the wg pave version (I've tried it in RG and its a beauty). When it comes in, I'm hoping (and I think) it will be love at first sight  (like the wg pave Frivole earrings). If so, then hopefully it might be something in Santa's bag (if I can wait that long) considering the current stock level.
> 
> Side note: I adore the Two butterfly rings too, and they still remain a top contender, but at the moment Frivole is in the lead.


I can only imagine how stinking Frivole pave in WG will look on you @glamourbag  and then the butterfly can come later. Fingers crossed these beauties are yours soon!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sassification said:


> I so relate to this!! I am banning myself but it is so hard... i do think even though i dont have a big VCA collection, i may be quite done with VCA for now. I think i may be going on one of those (i dont want to be all mainstream) mode again where i prefer more low key brands. Am now slightly tempted by Boucheron but will take my time to consider if it will integrate into my current collections/ style. There are certainly alot that i still love from VCA, but due to some of my fussy OCD quirks, they end up not being perfect for me and i took them off my wishlist.


I think the more time we take with each of the pieces, the better it is for us in avoiding regrets down the road. Here’s to hoping that our resolve to not add mindlessly is greater than the beckoning of our devil sides


----------



## Ylesiya

eternallove4bag said:


> GORGEOUS! Stop enabling me woman @Ylesiya



Wearing specially for you today, @eternallove4bag


----------



## eternallove4bag

eternallove4bag said:


> I can only imagine how stinking Frivole pave in WG will look on you @glamourbag  and then the butterfly can come later. Fingers crossed these beauties are yours soon!


OMG! I hate autocorrect and it hates me! It changes my words all the time and this time changed stunning to stinking.. you know what I meant though, right? @glamourbag


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> Wearing specially for you today, @eternallove4bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432017
> View attachment 5432018


Perfection @Ylesiya … you know how much I love matching earrings and necklaces 
So darn drool worthy!


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> My two cents... I personally think you will find Sweets too tiny.  Seeing how you like the big Magic look with the big motifs, I think you may find Sweets disappears and looks like a metal station necklace.
> 
> My SA had me try on Sweets as we were running out of ideas for long WG necklaces.  I felt Sweets was super tiny, as if I was just wearing a long chain necklace.  I much prefer the VA 20; it's very casual and wearable.
> 
> Just my thoughts I want to share.  I think with you long Magics, I would get a 20 which would give you the option to layer the 20 and long Magic if you want to pile it on.


I second @BigAkoya, I think the 16 sweet will be too tiny for you, unless you always double wrap, could be very cute.  between the Alhambra and butterfly collection, I will vote for butterfly to make your butterfly set.  I love your butterfly BTF ring, it is gorgeous on you, but it is a bit lonely, either earrings or pendant will make a great set. please go try and share photos.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> I usually wear one or two bracelets at a time but there are days when I am a little ‘extra’ …pics from a few weeks ago in my ‘extra bling-bling’ mood
> View attachment 5431712
> View attachment 5431713


stunning and gorgeous as always!
edit to add: they look YG to me under the sunlight.


----------



## rosebean

Ylesiya said:


> Wearing specially for you today, @eternallove4bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432017
> View attachment 5432018


look stunning on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> stunning and gorgeous as always!
> edit to add: they look YG to me under the sunlight.


Thank you @rosebean 
I feel the Bvlgari RG is a little more pink as compared to VCA RG.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just out today.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Just out today.


This is such a special piece! Beautiful


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> Just out today.



Soooo beautiful   and that so black too!!


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> Just out today.


So elegant and feminine, love ❤️


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Just out today.


Beautiful! The side view detail is also gorgeous and unexpected!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> congrats! I am so happy for you upon completion of your RG arm  it’s perfect with the dress, relaxed and happy
> 
> the WG is amazing on you!
> 
> you look so beautiful in the onyx! I think bc it’s dark and matte, it makes your skin glow! Hugs
> 
> 
> this sounds amazing! As does Fleetwood Mac  I am only sad, no action shot, but I can imagine


Thanks so much


----------



## EpiFanatic

Thank you @eternallove4bag @tenshix @chiaoapple @nicole0612.  I find this ring super easy to wear and matches everything.  I love it so much.


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> Just out today.


It’s simply beautiful on you. So happy for you!


----------



## A bottle of Red

All my pictures come up as being too large even after cropping. How do you all upload?


----------



## am2022

and me as well dear  


glamourbag said:


> Sure - sent you a dm


----------



## am2022

Traveling right now and just brought along 10 motif guilloche / 5 motif hammered !


----------



## eternallove4bag

The ring that started my love affair with VCA’s perlee line 
It’s been a few years since I have had it and my love only grows for this beauty.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> The ring that started my love affair with VCA’s perlee line
> It’s been a few years since I have had it and my love only grows for this beauty.
> View attachment 5437606


how beautiful! I am curious between the perlee and the frivole BTF, which one you prefer, or wear more? I know you love them both, and it's not fair to have to choose.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> how beautiful! I am curious between the perlee and the frivole BTF, which one you prefer, or wear more? I know you love them both, and it's not fair to have to choose.


That’s a toughie. Please don’t make me choose … the two are so different in shape and style. It depends on the look I am going for. For ease of use and for work, I prefer the perlee clover because it’s more low-key. Frivole is much more blingy and in your face kinda ring. I wear it more often when I am not at work. So, the short answer? I need BOTH and can’t choose


----------



## Yodabest

eternallove4bag said:


> The ring that started my love affair with VCA’s perlee line
> It’s been a few years since I have had it and my love only grows for this beauty.
> View attachment 5437606



I love everything here and that’s a beautiful nail color!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PC1984 said:


> I love everything here and that’s a beautiful nail color!


Thank you Love Hermès nail polishes.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> That’s a toughie. Please don’t make me choose … the two are so different in shape and style. It depends on the look I am going for. For ease of use and for work, I prefer the perlee clover because it’s more low-key. Frivole is much more blingy and in your face kinda ring. I wear it more often when I am not at work. So, the short answer? I need BOTH and can’t choose


well, glad you don't have to choose since you have both


----------



## chiaoapple

White gold day! Guilloche and clover
Added the WG clover to the Cartier love set for variety and be less matchy-matchy 
Really wanted to wear RG and WG serpentis at the same time, and thought the RG and WG perlees may work as dividers


----------



## A bottle of Red

chiaoapple said:


> White gold day! Guilloche and clover
> Added the WG clover to the Cartier love set for variety and be less matchy-matchy
> Really wanted to wear RG and WG serpentis at the same time, and thought the RG and WG perlees may work as dividers
> View attachment 5437887
> View attachment 5437888
> View attachment 5437889


All are fabulous as is your watch!


----------



## sassification

chiaoapple said:


> White gold day! Guilloche and clover
> Added the WG clover to the Cartier love set for variety and be less matchy-matchy
> Really wanted to wear RG and WG serpentis at the same time, and thought the RG and WG perlees may work as dividers
> View attachment 5437887
> View attachment 5437888
> View attachment 5437889


Omg love everything!!! Esp the WG guilloche 10 motifs! 1 motif by itself shines beyond the diamond.. i cant imagine 10 motifs, will be blinded! LoL


----------



## Amarino

Which size your frivole please? You have the best VCA in the world 


chiaoapple said:


> Yesterday and today, with some Bvlgari thrown into the mix
> View attachment 5412457
> View attachment 5412458


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> White gold day! Guilloche and clover
> Added the WG clover to the Cartier love set for variety and be less matchy-matchy
> Really wanted to wear RG and WG serpentis at the same time, and thought the RG and WG perlees may work as dividers
> View attachment 5437887
> View attachment 5437888
> View attachment 5437889


That last pic especially is so drool worthy! The watch, the serpentine and the perlee d’or look so classy together. Every look is so well put together @chiaoapple Bravo!


----------



## rosebean

chiaoapple said:


> White gold day! Guilloche and clover
> Added the WG clover to the Cartier love set for variety and be less matchy-matchy
> Really wanted to wear RG and WG serpentis at the same time, and thought the RG and WG perlees may work as dividers
> View attachment 5437887
> View attachment 5437888
> View attachment 5437889


what a sight for sore eyes!


----------



## blinggirl74

chiaoapple said:


> White gold day! Guilloche and clover
> Added the WG clover to the Cartier love set for variety and be less matchy-matchy
> Really wanted to wear RG and WG serpentis at the same time, and thought the RG and WG perlees may work as dividers
> View attachment 5437887
> View attachment 5437888
> View attachment 5437889


 I’m dead


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> White gold day! Guilloche and clover
> Added the WG clover to the Cartier love set for variety and be less matchy-matchy
> Really wanted to wear RG and WG serpentis at the same time, and thought the RG and WG perlees may work as dividers
> View attachment 5437887
> View attachment 5437888
> View attachment 5437889


 Beautiful combos! You and @eternallove4bag are always so creative with your combinations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Beautiful combos! You and @eternallove4bag are always so creative with your combinations!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Vintage Alhambra MOP pendant and earrings in WG and Vintage Alhambra Blue Agate bracelet


----------



## chiaoapple

Amarino said:


> Which size your frivole please? You have the best VCA in the world


Thanks! It is the extra large size pendant.


----------



## BigAkoya

sassification said:


> I so relate to this!! I am banning myself but it is so hard... i do think even though i dont have a big VCA collection, i may be quite done with VCA for now. I think i may be going on one of those (i dont want to be all mainstream) mode again where i prefer more low key brands. Am now slightly tempted by Boucheron but will take my time to consider if it will integrate into my current collections/ style. There are certainly alot that i still love from VCA, but due to some of my fussy OCD quirks, they end up not being perfect for me and i took them off my wishlist.


I agree with you... if you don't love the piece for any reason, skip.  Just because it's VCA won't make you love it anymore once you buy it and are in your own environment (out of TPF VCA world).

There are VCA pieces I love, but that piece will have a tiny aspect that annoys me (e.g. Cosmos bezel, 16 motif long chaing gaps), so I pass.  You'll know when you really love something, but if you feel you are forcing it just to buy something VCA, I would skip.

There are a lot of other brands out there, including as you said, Boucheron.
Boucheron is one of the greats, one of the oldest French luxury jewelry houses (Mellerio get the prize for being the oldest).  I'm not sure where you live, but Boucheron has a lot more presence in Europe and Asia than in the US.  Their high jewelry collections, to me speak of royalty, they are magnificent (browse the High Jewelry pieces on their website... it's gorgeous to me).  I would love to own anything from the High Jewelry Art Deco collection.

Their stock pieces are also beautiful; I like that some are very architectural, art deco.  I love the Lisere collection, especially the aquamarine ring.

I vote yes to Boucheron!


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> White gold day! Guilloche and clover
> Added the WG clover to the Cartier love set for variety and be less matchy-matchy
> Really wanted to wear RG and WG serpentis at the same time, and thought the RG and WG perlees may work as dividers
> View attachment 5437887
> View attachment 5437888
> View attachment 5437889


I love your modshots and your bling! You have an amazing collection.
I love love love you in WG... it's so elegant and blingy on you, a nice glamorous bling.  Just gorgeous.

I am really liking your WG guilloche.  Did you get the earrings too by chance?  If yes, I'd love to see a modshot. 
I'm still looking for a buddy for my WG Clover, and I like your WG Clover with the WG guilloche.  Both pieces have that polished metal shine which I think matches well, and that I find lacking in the WG Hammered/pave.


----------



## BigAkoya

SmokieDragon said:


> Vintage Alhambra MOP pendant and earrings in WG and Vintage Alhambra Blue Agate bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5438251
> View attachment 5438252
> View attachment 5438253
> View attachment 5438254


Love your pieces!  I especially love the WG MOP set... it looks great!


----------



## Ylesiya

That's not exactly how I wanted to rock my pieces but it is what it is
Self isolation Van Cleef in action
Tiger eye 20:







20 + 5 hammered RG (@eternallove4bag )


----------



## tenshix

Ylesiya said:


> That's not exactly how I wanted to rock my pieces but it is what it is
> Self isolation Van Cleef in action
> Tiger eye 20:
> View attachment 5439190
> 
> View attachment 5439191
> 
> View attachment 5439193
> 
> 
> 20 + 5 hammered RG (@eternallove4bag )
> View attachment 5439189
> 
> View attachment 5439192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439194



Both look amazing on you! Sorry about the self isolation, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## eletons

Ylesiya said:


> That's not exactly how I wanted to rock my pieces but it is what it is
> Self isolation Van Cleef in action
> Tiger eye 20:
> View attachment 5439190
> 
> View attachment 5439191
> 
> View attachment 5439193
> 
> 
> 20 + 5 hammered RG (@eternallove4bag )
> View attachment 5439189
> 
> View attachment 5439192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439194


Will the 20 move around and then not be as neat as intended? My SA said it would move and will not look as neat as what we will see in advertising photos. That SA seemed to stir me away from purchasing items and then I changed the SA.  It looks like wearing it double looks nicer. 

I wonder if members here add clips at the back to clip it up.

Thanks for the mod shots.


----------



## glamourbag

Ylesiya said:


> That's not exactly how I wanted to rock my pieces but it is what it is
> Self isolation Van Cleef in action
> Tiger eye 20:
> View attachment 5439190
> 
> View attachment 5439191
> 
> View attachment 5439193
> 
> 
> 20 + 5 hammered RG (@eternallove4bag )
> View attachment 5439189
> 
> View attachment 5439192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439194


Both of these are so flattering on you. Good choices!


----------



## missie1

Ylesiya said:


> That's not exactly how I wanted to rock my pieces but it is what it is
> Self isolation Van Cleef in action
> Tiger eye 20:
> View attachment 5439190
> 
> View attachment 5439191
> 
> View attachment 5439193
> 
> 
> 20 + 5 hammered RG (@eternallove4bag )
> View attachment 5439189
> 
> View attachment 5439192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439194


Prayers for speedy recovery.  The TE looks amazing. Love it doubled like this


----------



## MrsJstar

Just added the RG perlee bracelet..so in love


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> That's not exactly how I wanted to rock my pieces but it is what it is
> Self isolation Van Cleef in action
> Tiger eye 20:
> View attachment 5439190
> 
> View attachment 5439191
> 
> View attachment 5439193
> 
> 
> 20 + 5 hammered RG (@eternallove4bag )
> View attachment 5439189
> 
> View attachment 5439192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439194


Both look amazing on you @Ylesiya I hope you feel better soon


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsJstar said:


> Just added the RG perlee bracelet..so in love


What a stunning stack @MrsJstar


----------



## Glitterbomb

YG pave magic alhambra earrings
YG guilloche vintage alhambra pendant
WG felicite pave 2.1mm eternity ring


----------



## Glitterbomb

A better quality picture!


----------



## Ylesiya

eletons said:


> Will the 20 move around and then not be as neat as intended? My SA said it would move and will not look as neat as what we will see in advertising photos. That SA seemed to stir me away from purchasing items and then I changed the SA.  It looks like wearing it double looks nicer.
> 
> I wonder if members here add clips at the back to clip it up.
> 
> Thanks for the mod shots.



No, I have actually zero troubles wearing it double wrapped. Maybe it moves but only a little bit unless you jump or run which I guess has a low probability  . No idea what she meant. I am very picky about my jewellery being comfortable to wear, so I would not even buy so many 20-s if they were not comfy. I add 5 cm to each of them for a better fit while worn double. I remember I had this issue with my first 10 motif: the motifs kept flipping and moving because the length was exactly at my collarbone. Once I added 5 cm to the chain the issue went away completely. Same with doubled 20-s. Next time I go out I will try to take a few mod shots without adjusting the necklace after a few hours of wearing.



missie1 said:


> Prayers for speedy recovery.  The TE looks amazing. Love it doubled like this



Thank you @missie1! That's why I love 20-s so much: you can wear them in different ways!



eternallove4bag said:


> Both look amazing on you @Ylesiya I hope you feel better soon



Thank you @eternallove4bag - I hope these also help you in your warming up to hammered RG necklace 



Glitterbomb said:


> YG pave magic alhambra earrings
> YG guilloche vintage alhambra pendant
> WG felicite pave 2.1mm eternity ring



These magic earrings are TDF! Looks amazing!


----------



## eletons

Ylesiya said:


> No, I have actually zero troubles wearing it double wrapped. Maybe it moves but only a little bit unless you jump or run which I guess has a low probability  . No idea what she meant. I am very picky about my jewellery being comfortable to wear, so I would not even buy so many 20-s if they were not comfy. I add 5 cm to each of them for a better fit while worn double. I remember I had this issue with my first 10 motif: the motifs kept flipping and moving because the length was exactly at my collarbone. Once I added 5 cm to the chain the issue went away completely. Same with doubled 20-s. Next time I go out I will try to take a few mod shots without adjusting the necklace after a few hours of wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @missie1! That's why I love 20-s so much: you can wear them in different ways!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @eternallove4bag - I hope these also help you in your warming up to hammered RG necklace
> 
> 
> 
> These magic earrings are TDF! Looks amazing!


Thank you so much for the information. I guess since it's not alternative motif, even if they flip, it won't be so obvious. I don't have a long torso so I can't wear 20 in a single strand. It looks like wearing it double looks fine.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Glitterbomb said:


> A better quality picture!
> 
> View attachment 5439655


One of my favorite earrings! Love paired it up with a tee @Glitterbomb


----------



## A bottle of Red

Inspired by @Notorious Pink  to play around with my pieces as an ankle bracelet. (Not brave enough to walk around in them, just by the pool for photos lol)


----------



## A bottle of Red

One more ; the rhinestones on the shoe play nicely w the carnelian & guilloche


----------



## glamourbag

Glitterbomb said:


> A better quality picture!
> 
> View attachment 5439655


Flawlesss! I love these magic on you!! Mind you, my eyes keep going to Audemars Piguet. I love the rose gold.


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> I love your modshots and your bling! You have an amazing collection.
> I love love love you in WG... it's so elegant and blingy on you, a nice glamorous bling.  Just gorgeous.
> 
> I am really liking your WG guilloche.  Did you get the earrings too by chance?  If yes, I'd love to see a modshot.
> I'm still looking for a buddy for my WG Clover, and I like your WG Clover with the WG guilloche.  Both pieces have that polished metal shine which I think matches well, and that I find lacking in the WG Hammered/pave.


Thanks so much   
I stopped wearing earrings a few years ago, otherwise I would definitely be going after a pair! Yes the WG guilloche definitely has a high shine, hope the news on it being in the regular line later this year is accurate and they will have earrings for you


----------



## chiaoapple

Glitterbomb said:


> A better quality picture!
> 
> View attachment 5439655


Magic pave earrings! So beautiful on you.


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> The ring that started my love affair with VCA’s perlee line
> It’s been a few years since I have had it and my love only grows for this beauty.
> View attachment 5437606


Gorgeous!


----------



## MrsJstar

eternallove4bag said:


> What a stunning stack @MrsJstar


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MrsJstar

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5439643
> 
> YG pave magic alhambra earrings
> YG guilloche vintage alhambra pendant
> WG felicite pave 2.1mm eternity ring


You and your jewelry are stunning


----------



## rosebean

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5439643
> 
> YG pave magic alhambra earrings
> YG guilloche vintage alhambra pendant
> WG felicite pave 2.1mm eternity ring


simply gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you so much @WingNut


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> The ring that started my love affair with VCA’s perlee line
> It’s been a few years since I have had it and my love only grows for this beauty.
> View attachment 5437606


Stunning!


----------



## saligator

I'm dressed more for Bastille Day than July 4 in my Armor-Lux and VCA!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Stunning!


Thank you @innerpeace85


----------



## eternallove4bag

Running errands with some of my favorite things… dressed down but blinged up


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Running errands with some of my favorite things… dressed down but blinged up
> View attachment 5441107


I love that single row and Serpenti combo


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> I love that single row and Serpenti combo


It’s honestly becoming my fave combo @glamourbag thank u always


----------



## EpiFanatic

Working from home…


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Working from home…


Oooh I likey likey


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> Working from home…


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> Working from home…


wow, so beautiful, suit you very well.  I wear nothing WFH except the LOVE bracelet.  After seeing yours, I may start...thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## missie1

Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics


----------



## Glitterbomb

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics



I love your tennis bracelet so much!! Gorgeous stacks.


----------



## A bottle of Red

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics


You have the most incredible stacks! I love love it with the onyx & turquoise


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics


Congratulations @missie1 !!!  Yassss!!!  WG looks great on you. You got a perlee clover even in the worldwide shortage. HUGE congrats!!  And you rock mixed metals too. 4 months Is not bad at all. You will Have so many combinations to play with. So exciting!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

rosebean said:


> wow, so beautiful, suit you very well.  I wear nothing WFH except the LOVE bracelet.  After seeing yours, I may start...thanks for the inspiration.


Thanks @rosebean , since I stare at my hands all day I may as well make the rings  worth the cost. . You should definitely share pics of #VCAathome


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics


So happy for you! Those combos are beautiful! Not sure which one is my fav!


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> Emeralds! A bold emerald ring would make me deliriously happy. But before I get one, I need to research a lot because I have no clue how to go about even looking for a ‘good’ one. Heck, I don’t even know what’s the definition of a ‘good’ emerald so got to read up more.



please do share when you figure the emeralds out! I would love to learn! 



chiaoapple said:


> White gold day! Guilloche and clover
> Added the WG clover to the Cartier love set for variety and be less matchy-matchy
> Really wanted to wear RG and WG serpentis at the same time, and thought the RG and WG perlees may work as dividers



your combinations are always so beautiful! 



Ylesiya said:


> Self isolation Van Cleef in action
> Tiger eye 20:



@Ylesiya, I hope you feel better soon! 



MrsJstar said:


> Just added the RG perlee bracelet..so in love



love your mix with your cartier! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Running errands with some of my favorite things… dressed down but blinged up



this is perfect: the combination with the bag, shoes, everything! 



missie1 said:


> only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived



im so glad this came so quickly! I know you had been eagerly anticipating it! 
wear in the best health and happiness!


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics



Congrats it’s absolutely gorgeous on you!!


----------



## missie1

Glitterbomb said:


> I love your tennis bracelet so much!! Gorgeous stacks.


Thank you so much


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> Congrats it’s absolutely gorgeous on you!!


Thanks so much


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics


This is beautiful!  WG is so gorgeous on you... so glamorous, like high jewelry!  
Congratulations on your Clover!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> please do share when you figure the emeralds out! I would love to learn!
> 
> 
> 
> your combinations are always so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> @Ylesiya, I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> love your mix with your cartier!
> 
> 
> 
> this is perfect: the combination with the bag, shoes, everything!
> 
> 
> 
> im so glad this came so quickly! I know you had been eagerly anticipating it!
> wear in the best health and happiness!


Thanks so much. So am I. I was so surprised when I got the text.  Can’t wait to wear it.


----------



## lvchanellvr

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics


Congrats, it is a stunning piece! It looks great with all your other bracelets.


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> So happy for you! Those combos are beautiful! Not sure which one is my fav!


It was your stack with rg sweet Perlee that started me down this path. Can’t wait to fine tune this.  Thanks


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> This is beautiful!  WG is so gorgeous on you... so glamorous, like high jewelry!
> Congratulations on your Clover!


You were so right about the WG clover being special.  Thanks so much I can’t wait to wear it


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations @missie1 !!!  Yassss!!!  WG looks great on you. You got a perlee clover even in the worldwide shortage. HUGE congrats!!  And you rock mixed metals too. 4 months Is not bad at all. You will Have so many combinations to play with. So exciting!!!


Thanks so much. OMG I still can’t believe how quickly it came together.  I went to boutique in March and decided to order and literally a week later they stopped orders.  I truly didn’t think it was coming till end of year.  Im so excited to have a wg arm.  Now im trying to figure out what pieces to add in.


----------



## missie1

lvchanellvr said:


> Congrats, it is a stunning piece! It looks great with all your other bracelets.


Thanks so much.  I’m so excited


----------



## DR2014

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics


Gorgeous!!


----------



## rosebean

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics


Stunning!


----------



## missie1

rosebean said:


> Stunning!


Thanks


----------



## Lien

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics


All look gorgeous on you!


----------



## WingNut

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics



This is beautiful! Congratulations and enjoy! I tend to shy away from WG pieces but I think for some variety I should use your beautiful combinations as inspiration. Just lovely ❤️


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics


Congratulations! It looks so pretty with your all WG stack and with the mixed metal! It is so pretty with the sweet clover also.


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> It was your stack with rg sweet Perlee that started me down this path. Can’t wait to fine tune this.  Thanks


I truly love it and cannot wait to see what you do next. I honestly gasped when I saw your pics.  I think you will be inspiring quite a few of us with that wg clover/wg turquoise combination


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> I truly love it and cannot wait to see what you do next. I honestly gasped when I saw your pics.  I think you will be inspiring quite a few of us with that wg clover/wg turquoise combination


Awww…..so sweet.  I definitely gain inspiration from all of you.


----------



## missie1

Lien said:


> All look gorgeous on you!


Thanks so much


----------



## missie1

WingNut said:


> This is beautiful! Congratulations and enjoy! I tend to shy away from WG pieces but I think for some variety I should use your beautiful combinations as inspiration. Just lovely ❤
> [/QUOT
> Thanks…to be honest I had dismissed wg VCA as not being for me.  It truly is great to mix with rg and such a pop.  I’m now collecting two metals from VCA.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations! It looks so pretty with your all WG stack and with the mixed metal! It is so pretty with the sweet clover also.


Thanks Nicole.  I have to work on the two clover stack as it feels like it needs something else. Need trip to boutique


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics


I was waiting for these and you don’t disappoint @missie1 
Love your stacks


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you @880 
I will definitely share as I learn more about emeralds.


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics


Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> I was waiting for these and you don’t disappoint @missie1
> Love your stacks


Thanks so much.  Your stacks definitely give inspiration.


----------



## skyqueen

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics


Eye candy TDF!


----------



## Notorious Pink

A bottle of Red said:


> Inspired by @Notorious Pink  to play around with my pieces as an ankle bracelet. (Not brave enough to walk around in them, just by the pool for photos lol)



FAAAABULOUS!


----------



## TankerToad

Not sure where to put this 
This isn’t me but an IG person 
Lots of eye Candy here


----------



## A bottle of Red

Notorious Pink said:


> FAAAABULOUS!


Thank you!


----------



## sjunky13

innerpeace85 said:


> Testing put layered necklace look! Not sure how I feel about it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429155


Getting caught up! I have missed a lotttt. This is beautiful! 
I am deciding on pave Frivole or MOP Butterfly! You have 2 of the best !


----------



## sjunky13

eternallove4bag said:


> The ring that started my love affair with VCA’s perlee line
> It’s been a few years since I have had it and my love only grows for this beauty.
> View attachment 5437606


Love the baubles as always! But... I am not used to you with a Chanel bag!  lol. You are very H to me!

ps.. How are you liking Ms Serpenti?


----------



## sjunky13

missie1 said:


> Got a special delivery today after only 4 months my wg Perlee arrived. I absolutely love this metal combination.  It truly pops on my skin.  Here are few modeling pics


Fab!! White gold looks amazing on you. It really glows. It is your metal!  Wear in  healthy and happiness.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Looks gorgeous on you!


Thanks so much.


sjunky13 said:


> Fab!! White gold looks amazing on you. It really glows. It is your metal!  Wear in  healthy and happiness.


Who knew I would convert to being a VCA wg person.  I was rg VCA all the way but this Clover definitely opens me up to wg.


----------



## marbella8

sjunky13 said:


> Love the baubles as always! But... I am not used to you with a Chanel bag!  lol. You are very H to me!
> 
> ps.. How are you liking Ms Serpenti?



I know, I think this is the first photo I’ve seen with you @eternallove4bag  with a Chanel bag. It’s beautiful, as is all you own!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sjunky13 said:


> Love the baubles as always! But... I am not used to you with a Chanel bag!  lol. You are very H to me!
> 
> ps.. How are you liking Ms Serpenti?


@sy13  haha, long long ago in a far away land I used to be a chanel gal, then I stumbled into H one day, got hooked onto their shawls and I could never get out of that maze ever, try as I might  
I do own two chanel bags but consider myself an H-addict with no hopes of rehabilitation  (only H lovers can understand the struggles)

I love the Serpenti btw. I have worn it every single day since I got it so loving how fast the cost per wear is going down on that baby!




marbella8 said:


> I know, I think this is the first photo I’ve seen with you @eternallove4bag  with a Chanel bag. It’s beautiful, as is all you own!



Aww thank you @marbella8This is my oldie but goldie ‘throw-around, leave your brains behind, all-weather’ kinda bag.


----------



## marbella8

eternallove4bag said:


> @sy13  haha, long long ago in a far away land I used to be a chanel gal, then I stumbled into H one day, got hooked onto their shawls and I could never get out of that maze ever, try as I might
> I do own two chanel bags but consider myself an H-addict with no hopes of rehabilitation  (only H lovers can understand the struggles)
> 
> I love the Serpenti btw. I have worn it every single day since I got it so loving how fast the cost per wear is going down on that baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you @marbella8This is my oldie but goldie ‘throw-around, leave your brains behind, all-weather’ kinda bag.



Unfortunately that H has got a grip on many of us, lol! I’m with you on the shawls! Love that you use your beautiful items on the daily!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> @sy13  haha, long long ago in a far away land I used to be a chanel gal, then I stumbled into H one day, got hooked onto their shawls and I could never get out of that maze ever, try as I might
> I do own two chanel bags but consider myself an H-addict with no hopes of rehabilitation  (only H lovers can understand the struggles)
> 
> I love the Serpenti btw. I have worn it every single day since I got it so loving how fast the cost per wear is going down on that baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you @marbella8This is my oldie but goldie ‘throw-around, leave your brains behind, all-weather’ kinda bag.


I hope you can find some love for Chanel.  For me, it's Chanel, for life.
Because... they always have matching bags and shoes!  And their ballets come in a million colors.  

I am not coordinated nor stylish enough to "toss on a scarf or shawl" like you, and I have tried (read the whole how-to booklet, but still no go).     Wearing scarves and shawls is an artform, which you and others here have perfected.


----------



## eternallove4bag

marbella8 said:


> Unfortunately that H has got a grip on many of us, lol! I’m with you on the shawls! Love that you use your beautiful items on the daily!


Thank you @marbella8 For many of us H is a life-long love. It’s not just the bags, there is so much more to love with H


----------



## marbella8

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @marbella8 For many of us H is a life-long love. It’s not just the bags, there is so much more to love with H



Yes, unfortunately I’m in the same boat, although I’ve downsized a lot over the years. Small bags, some SLGs, and oh those CSGMs are my faves. 
@BigAkoya the 140s are so easy. I’ll teach you if you want, lol (I’m sure you already know this method well as you are fabulous!). Triangle, and put the triangle in the front of your body and bring the ends back over to the front of your body- easy, quick, chic.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I hope you can find some love for Chanel.  For me, it's Chanel, for life.
> Because... they always have matching bags and shoes!  And their ballets come in a million colors.
> 
> I am not coordinated nor stylish enough to "toss on a scarf or shawl" like you, and I have tried (read the whole how-to booklet, but still no go).     Wearing scarves and shawls is an artform, which you and others here have perfected.


Oh I am slowly developing my appreciation back for chanel after all this time. Their darn  new caramel did it for me .. I am blaming that color for dragging me back into the chanel vortex!
Trust me, those shawls are a necessity for me - necessity to make my outfits look more interesting! Otherwise, my outfits for work tend to be boring.
Matching bags and shoes are my waterloo! I make my poor H SA go on a hunt for matching shoes and slgs every time I get a bag


----------



## eternallove4bag

marbella8 said:


> Yes, unfortunately I’m in the same boat, although I’ve downsized a lot over the years. Small bags, some SLGs, and oh those CSGMs are my faves.
> @BigAkoya the 140s are so easy. I’ll teach you if you want, lol (I’m sure you already know this method well as you are fabulous!). Triangle, and put the triangle in the front of your body and bring the ends back over to the front of your body- easy, quick, chic.


I have been downsizing consistently over the last few years so I can totally relate. But, those darn CSGMs have a way of creeping into my heart and and my closet! Sigh! @BigAkoya once you get hooked onto the H CSGMs, there’s no way back. All exits are closed for life


----------



## BigAkoya

marbella8 said:


> Yes, unfortunately I’m in the same boat, although I’ve downsized a lot over the years. Small bags, some SLGs, and oh those CSGMs are my faves.
> @BigAkoya the 140s are so easy. I’ll teach you if you want, lol (I’m sure you already know this method well as you are fabulous!). Triangle, and put the triangle in the front of your body and bring the ends back over to the front of your body- easy, quick, chic.


That's what the SA said too!  It looks like a big fat baby bib on me!    
Even my hubby said "stick with long necklaces"


----------



## marbella8

BigAkoya said:


> That's what the SA said too!  It looks like a big fat baby bib on me!
> Even my hubby said "stick with long necklaces"




If you find the right pattern and CW, it is perfection. I’ve realized I can’t do too much graphics. I also tend to wear a lot of pants and jeans with plain shirt and the scarf keeps me warm and makes the outfit look dressy 

To each their own, I can’t do long necklaces, no matter how I try because I find them so elegant on others, lol!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> That's what the SA said too!  It looks like a big fat baby bib on me!
> Even my hubby said "stick with long necklaces"


Haha! 
i don’t wear myH shawls much. I actually prefer the LV mono tone ones. Much easier to match with for me. I also only wear shawls with jackets as I can’t pull off the bib look with an outfit either! My fav combo is LV shawl with jean jacket and then add bigger earrings for a nice outdoor look. But rarely get to do that where I live now.


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Haha!
> i don’t wear myH shawls much. I actually prefer the LV mono tone ones. Much easier to match with for me. I also only wear shawls with jackets as I can’t pull off the bib look with an outfit either! My fav combo is LV shawl with jean jacket and then add bigger earrings for a nice outdoor look. But rarely get to do that where I live now.


Me either! I had drawers full and just didn't use any. Cashmeres, 140 summer silks, mousselines, jerseys. Eventually, I got rid of most. I have a few of my fav cashmere shawls left and use them on the blustery winter days but for the most part they stay in the drawers.


----------



## innerpeace85

lynne_ross said:


> Haha!
> i don’t wear myH shawls much. I actually prefer the LV mono tone ones. Much easier to match with for me. I also only wear shawls with jackets as I can’t pull off the bib look with an outfit either! My fav combo is LV shawl with jean jacket and then add bigger earrings for a nice outdoor look. But rarely get to do that where I live now.





glamourbag said:


> Me either! I had drawers full and just didn't use any. Cashmeres, 140 summer silks, mousselines, jerseys. Eventually, I got rid of most. I have a few of my fav cashmere shawls left and use them on the blustery winter days but for the most part they stay in the drawers.



I can’t pull off silk 90 to save my life! Ages me 20 years! Where did you sell your scarves? I tried selling on Fashionphile but they didn't accept it because they have too much inventory  Not sure where to sell them anymore!


----------



## glamourbag

innerpeace85 said:


> I can’t pull off silk 90 to save my life! Ages me 20 years! Where did you sell your scarves? I tried selling on Fashionphile but they didn't accept it because they have too much inventory  Not sure where to sell them anymore!


 I know it’s off topic: but I use a lady here in Canada with her own store. However, I do find if you have some H pieces Ann’s Fabulous Finds is also quite easy to work with (also if you want to part with any VCA items) and trustworthy (at least when I did use them in the past).


----------



## lynne_ross

innerpeace85 said:


> I can’t pull off silk 90 to save my life! Ages me 20 years! Where did you sell your scarves? I tried selling on Fashionphile but they didn't accept it because they have too much inventory  Not sure where to sell them anymore!


I have not sold any scarves but have sold a bunch of leather items through a local reseller. Might be your best bet. Otherwise, I plan to frame a bunch of my 70 and 90 scarves once back home. Many of mine were purchased while travelling and have memories or I just like the design. Perfect art for my home!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I have not sold any scarves but have sold a bunch of leather items through a local reseller. Might be your best bet. Otherwise, I plan to frame a bunch of my 70 and 90 scarves once back home. Many of mine were purchased while travelling and have memories or I just like the design. Perfect art for my home!


That's a great idea!  I can see your wall full of beautiful scarves.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> I hope you can find some love for Chanel.  For me, it's Chanel, for life.
> Because... they always have matching bags and shoes!  And their ballets come in a million colors.
> 
> I am not coordinated nor stylish enough to "toss on a scarf or shawl" like you, and I have tried (read the whole how-to booklet, but still no go).     Wearing scarves and shawls is an artform, which you and others here have perfected.


I’m team Chanel also even though I tip into Hermes a little bit.


----------



## nicole0612

Going to a child’s birthday party


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Going to a child’s birthday party


Love the long necklace look on you… you look fabulous!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Love the long necklace look on you… you look fabulous!


Thank you. I love that I can wear it casually. I actually wore a nice outfit for the first time in ages (not in the photo). I got through the whole party unscathed somehow, with kids dripping ice cream, smearing cake on their hands, making slime projects and doing paint workshops, then as we were walking out the door to leave, my husband spilled a glass of red wine down the front of my $$$ jacket!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. I love that I can wear it casually. I actually wore a nice outfit for the first time in ages (not in the photo). I got through the whole party unscathed somehow, with kids dripping ice cream, smearing cake on their hands, making slime projects and doing paint workshops, then as we were walking out the door to leave, my husband spilled a glass of red wine down the front of my $$$ jacket!


Don’t you just love the DH lol.  Like wow ruin my outfit.  I would never let him live it down.


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. I love that I can wear it casually. I actually wore a nice outfit for the first time in ages (not in the photo). I got through the whole party unscathed somehow, with kids dripping ice cream, smearing cake on their hands, making slime projects and doing paint workshops, then as we were walking out the door to leave, my husband spilled a glass of red wine down the front of my $$$ jacket!


Oh no! Well at least you looked fabulous throughout the party. Hmmm I hope it comes out and for goodness sake I hope it wasn't white or cream


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Don’t you just love the DH lol.  Like wow ruin my outfit.  I would never let him live it down.


Such a DH thing to do! I told him he owes me!!


----------



## nicole0612

glamourbag said:


> Oh no! Well at least you looked fabulous throughout the party. Hmmm I hope it comes out and for goodness sake I hope it wasn't white or cream


Thank you! It was still worth it to have a chance to dress up a bit for a change! It is a bronze color, so not great…wish my dry cleaner luck!


----------



## sjunky13

eternallove4bag said:


> @sy13  haha, long long ago in a far away land I used to be a chanel gal, then I stumbled into H one day, got hooked onto their shawls and I could never get out of that maze ever, try as I might
> I do own two chanel bags but consider myself an H-addict with no hopes of rehabilitation  (only H lovers can understand the struggles)
> 
> I love the Serpenti btw. I have worn it every single day since I got it so loving how fast the cost per wear is going down on that baby!
> 
> 
> 
> I love H shawls and silks as well. I am trying NOT to add anymore!  Glad you love the serpenti, it really looks beautiful on you.
> Aww thank you @marbella8This is my oldie but goldie ‘throw-around, leave your brains behind, all-weather’ kinda bag.


----------



## oranGetRee

chiaoapple said:


> White gold day! Guilloche and clover
> Added the WG clover to the Cartier love set for variety and be less matchy-matchy
> Really wanted to wear RG and WG serpentis at the same time, and thought the RG and WG perlees may work as dividers
> View attachment 5437887
> View attachment 5437888
> View attachment 5437889



Look at that gorgeous watch!!
I love your pieces. Your collection is divine


----------



## eternallove4bag

Blues and golds


----------



## 911snowball

nicole, your DH needs to make this right lol!  I am thinking that perhaps a trip to the C boutique for a new jacket might smooth things over.... or there is always another piece of VCA that he can contribute ... hmm...  this opportunity is too good to let slip by!


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> nicole, your DH needs to make this right lol!  I am thinking that perhaps a trip to the C boutique for a new jacket might smooth things over.... or there is always another piece of VCA that he can contribute ... hmm...  this opportunity is too good to let slip by!


Haha! Yes, it is a golden opportunity!! I love it when he owes me one!


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> Going to a child’s birthday party



Best dressed at the party!


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> Best dressed at the party!


Thank you, my friend   You inspire me to make an effort and put on some pretty accessories because you always look so darn gorgeous!!


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, my friend   You inspire me to make an effort and put on some pretty accessories because you always look so darn gorgeous!!


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Blues and golds
> View attachment 5445225


I really admire how you are able to stack those lovely bracelets without it looking overwhelming! Blue and golds suit you amazingly


----------



## chiaoapple

Love how YG hammered can look subtle yet make me feel special 
Also love how the Cartier love can make the clover seem a bit edgier
Finally still loving linking my magic pendant with the 10 motifs, really helps fill a lower neckline


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> Love how YG hammered can look subtle yet make me feel special
> Also love how the Cartier love can make the clover seem a bit edgier
> Finally still loving linking my magic pendant with the 10 motifs, really helps fill a lower neckline
> View attachment 5445933
> View attachment 5445934
> View attachment 5445935


I love seeing your photos, and I love WG on you!  WG is so glamorous and projects elegance, like high jewelry.
You look gorgeous in your pieces!

I hope coming soon in your mod shot rotation is your WG guilloche, WG Clover, and WG Three-Row!  
P.S.  If you have two WG Clovers, I would love to see that paired with your WG guilloche!


----------



## missie1

chiaoapple said:


> Love how YG hammered can look subtle yet make me feel special
> Also love how the Cartier love can make the clover seem a bit edgier
> Finally still loving linking my magic pendant with the 10 motifs, really helps fill a lower neckline
> View attachment 5445933
> View attachment 5445934
> View attachment 5445935


Love everything….


----------



## innerpeace85

chiaoapple said:


> Love how YG hammered can look subtle yet make me feel special
> Also love how the Cartier love can make the clover seem a bit edgier
> Finally still loving linking my magic pendant with the 10 motifs, really helps fill a lower neckline
> View attachment 5445933
> View attachment 5445934
> View attachment 5445935


Your outfits are stunning as usual! I look forward to seeing action shots from you


----------



## krawford

eternallove4bag said:


> Blues and golds
> View attachment 5445225


Love the bracelets.  Especially love Hermes gold


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> I really admire how you are able to stack those lovely bracelets without it looking overwhelming! Blue and golds suit you amazingly


Thank you @chiaoapple You know how much I love your style 



chiaoapple said:


> Love how YG hammered can look subtle yet make me feel special
> Also love how the Cartier love can make the clover seem a bit edgier
> Finally still loving linking my magic pendant with the 10 motifs, really helps fill a lower neckline
> View attachment 5445933
> View attachment 5445934
> View attachment 5445935


Anyone can have the best jewelry but how you wear and style it is what sets you apart, and truly, no one can style it the way you do! Bravo @chiaoapple


----------



## eternallove4bag

krawford said:


> Love the bracelets.  Especially love Hermes gold


Thank you so much @krawford 
I can’t believe it took me a while to appreciate the beauty of Hermès Gold color. When I first got into Hermès all my eyes could see was ‘some’ shade of brown despite my SA’s repeatedly insisting it was one of the most beloved and coveted H colors 
And, now it’s one of my favorite neutrals


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> I love seeing your photos, and I love WG on you!  WG is so glamorous and projects elegance, like high jewelry.
> You look gorgeous in your pieces!
> 
> I hope coming soon in your mod shot rotation is your WG guilloche, WG Clover, and WG Three-Row!
> P.S.  If you have two WG Clovers, I would love to see that paired with your WG guilloche!


Thank you so much! I just love wearing WG too! I don’t have the WG 3 row — tried it on and my friend & SA both thought it looked a bit “age-ing” on me… 
And I would love to own 2 WG Clovers but sadly only have one


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Blues and golds
> View attachment 5445225


Man, my eyes cannot move away from this photo, beautiful as always!


----------



## rosebean

chiaoapple said:


> Love how YG hammered can look subtle yet make me feel special
> Also love how the Cartier love can make the clover seem a bit edgier
> Finally still loving linking my magic pendant with the 10 motifs, really helps fill a lower neckline
> View attachment 5445933
> View attachment 5445934
> View attachment 5445935


very stylish, beautiful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Man, my eyes cannot move away from this photo, beautiful as always!


Thank you @rosebean


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> Blues and golds
> View attachment 5445225


Love blue and gold together!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Love blue and gold together!


Thank you @innerpeace85 I know how much you love blue


----------



## cali_to_ny

Tiger eye + Virgo pendant


----------



## CCatt

Thinking about getting the cartier love bracelet or the 5 motif mother of pearl. What is recommended to start a collection?


----------



## CCatt

Thinking about getting the cartier love bracelet or the 5 motif mother of pearl. What is recommended?


----------



## Rockysmom

Rg magic GMOP necklace my mom didnt want. Matches my SO bracelet.


----------



## krawford

Rockysmom said:


> Rg magic GMOP necklace my mom didnt want. Matches my SO bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5510702


Love this so much!!


----------



## krawford

In stained, beat up work shirt and still had to look “fancy"


----------



## Purseaddict718

My 2 first VCA pieces


----------



## Prada Prince

Out last night to watch Beauty and the Beast in the West End…


----------



## saligator

Purseaddict718 said:


> My 2 first VCA pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510827


Wow! Where did you find a Byzantine bracelet? They've been sold out for MONTHS!


----------



## Purseaddict718

saligator said:


> Wow! Where did you find a Byzantine bracelet? They've been sold out for MONTHS!


I called the customer support number and they helped me find one.


----------



## eternallove4bag

krawford said:


> In stained, beat up work shirt and still had to look “fancy"
> 
> View attachment 5510797


@krawford LOVE


----------



## saligator

Purseaddict718 said:


> I called the customer support number and they helped me find one.


Thanks! When I called them, they laughed. It was some time ago, but yeah, they laughed.


----------



## Purseaddict718

saligator said:


> Thanks! When I called them, they laughed. It was some time ago, but yeah, they laughed.


Wow. That’s unbelievable. The lady I had was so nice. She called like 5 stores until she found one.


----------



## Pursi

chiaoapple said:


> First a simple GMOP magic
> Then the GMOP/diamond 5 motif worn on an extender. I hesitated for a second on mixing the RG serpenti with the YG perlee, but decided to just relax and wear what I want
> Lastly some magic plus magic — the 6 motif magic (MOP / GMOP / onyx mix) worn on an extender, and the MOP magic pendant
> View attachment 5430869


Hello, I love what you did with the bracelet to make into a necklace. May I ask where you found the necklace chain and what length you used? Thanks!!


----------



## chiaoapple

Pursi said:


> Hello, I love what you did with the bracelet to make into a necklace. May I ask where you found the necklace chain and what length you used? Thanks!!


Thanks! I actually custom made it with a local jeweller, 22cm long including clasp.


----------



## Pursi

Thx! So nice!


----------



## chiaoapple

WG guilloche 5 plus 10 motif, WG clover, Bvlgari serpenti with WG perlee in between — can’t really see it clearly here but I felt adding it made the stack work better.
10 motif tiger‘s eye slightly extended with a non-VCA extender, tiger‘s eye bunny brooch clipped on.


----------



## Lien

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche 5 plus 10 motif, WG clover, Bvlgari serpenti with WG perlee in between — can’t really see it clearly here but I felt adding it made the stack work better.
> 10 motif tiger‘s eye slightly extended with a non-VCA extender, tiger‘s eye bunny brooch clipped on.
> View attachment 5539226
> View attachment 5539227


I ADORE everything in these pics!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche 5 plus 10 motif, WG clover, Bvlgari serpenti with WG perlee in between — can’t really see it clearly here but I felt adding it made the stack work better.
> 10 motif tiger‘s eye slightly extended with a non-VCA extender, tiger‘s eye bunny brooch clipped on.
> View attachment 5539226
> View attachment 5539227


Slaying it queen @chiaoapple


----------



## eternallove4bag

Butterflies and motifs go with everything!


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> Butterflies and motifs go with everything!
> View attachment 5539569


Stunning as always!


----------



## pinky7129

Personally, I’d go with cartier love because you can shower with it, sleep, anything and everything. I’ve walked into so many walls with it i lost count and you can’t tell. 


CCatt said:


> Thinking about getting the cartier love bracelet or the 5 motif mother of pearl. What is recommended to start a collection?


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Stunning as always!


Thank you @WingNut


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Butterflies and motifs go with everything!
> View attachment 5539569


So so beautiful. Love everything here.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> So so beautiful. Love everything here.


Thank you so much @EpiFanatic butterflies always get me!


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Butterflies and motifs go with everything!
> View attachment 5539569



Be still my heart


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Be still my heart


Aww thank you @tenshix


----------



## lvchanellvr

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche 5 plus 10 motif, WG clover, Bvlgari serpenti with WG perlee in between — can’t really see it clearly here but I felt adding it made the stack work better.
> 10 motif tiger‘s eye slightly extended with a non-VCA extender, tiger‘s eye bunny brooch clipped on.
> View attachment 5539226
> View attachment 5539227


@chiaoapple As usual, stunning pics! Love love the Tiger's Eye on you. This is a stone that needs to be seen in person as the VCA website pics do not do it justice.


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> Butterflies and motifs go with everything!
> View attachment 5539569


@eternallove4bag Beautiful pic. Love, love your butterfly ring and the Serpenti bracelet.


----------



## Lien

eternallove4bag said:


> Butterflies and motifs go with everything!
> View attachment 5539569


GORGEOUS!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Butterflies and motifs go with everything!
> View attachment 5539569


 always flawless @eternallove4bag


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvchanellvr said:


> @eternallove4bag Beautiful pic. Love, love your butterfly ring and the Serpenti bracelet.


Thank you so much @lvchanellvr I have really been loving pairing the two together these days.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> GORGEOUS!


Thank you @Lien


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> always flawless @eternallove4bag


Thank you always @glamourbag This stack has become my fave to wear.


----------



## jp824

Just catching up on so many gorgeous modeling pics on this thread. Sharing some modeling pics of the latest addition which I ordered in the early spring and came earlier than expected.







The lotus completes my ring goals….for now…lol.


----------



## tenshix

jp824 said:


> Just catching up on so many gorgeous modeling pics on this thread. Sharing some modeling pics of the latest addition which I ordered in the early spring and came earlier than expected.
> 
> View attachment 5572035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572036
> 
> 
> The lotus completes my ring goals….for now…lol.
> View attachment 5572039


Beautiful collection!! Congrats on the Lotus BTF and so glad it came earlier! Love your nail color too


----------



## A bottle of Red

jp824 said:


> Just catching up on so many gorgeous modeling pics on this thread. Sharing some modeling pics of the latest addition which I ordered in the early spring and came earlier than expected.
> 
> View attachment 5572035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572036
> 
> 
> The lotus completes my ring goals….for now…lol.
> View attachment 5572039


Stunning collection!  Which is your favorite?


----------



## glamourbag

jp824 said:


> Just catching up on so many gorgeous modeling pics on this thread. Sharing some modeling pics of the latest addition which I ordered in the early spring and came earlier than expected.
> 
> View attachment 5572035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572036
> 
> 
> The lotus completes my ring goals….for now…lol.
> View attachment 5572039


Congratulations. You have pieces from all the best collections! Beautiful!


----------



## purses1974

pinky7129 said:


> Personally, I’d go with cartier love because you can shower with it, sleep, anything and everything. I’ve walked into so many walls with it i lost count and you can’t tell.


Do you find that you can't tell? I've had mine for a year and it's quite scratched up. The bottom part is really scratched up. Wondering whether I'll still like it when the whole bracelet loses its shine.


----------



## chiaoapple

lvchanellvr said:


> @chiaoapple As usual, stunning pics! Love love the Tiger's Eye on you. This is a stone that needs to be seen in person as the VCA website pics do not do it justice.


Thank you! I cannot agree more regarding the Tiger’s Eye being a stone you have to see and try on — it’s beautiful and versatile.


----------



## chiaoapple

jp824 said:


> Just catching up on so many gorgeous modeling pics on this thread. Sharing some modeling pics of the latest addition which I ordered in the early spring and came earlier than expected.
> 
> View attachment 5572035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572036
> 
> 
> The lotus completes my ring goals….for now…lol.
> View attachment 5572039


What an amazing collection! The lotus looks absolutely gorgeous on you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jp824 said:


> Just catching up on so many gorgeous modeling pics on this thread. Sharing some modeling pics of the latest addition which I ordered in the early spring and came earlier than expected.
> 
> View attachment 5572035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572036
> 
> 
> The lotus completes my ring goals….for now…lol.
> View attachment 5572039


@jp824 the new addition is stunning. You know how much I love your trio of beauties!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Been wearing my LE Vendome & hammered pieces nonstop this summer.  Happy Thursday everyone


----------



## glamourbag

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Been wearing my LE Vendome & hammered pieces nonstop this summer.  Happy Thursday everyone
> 
> View attachment 5572717


Youre always so gorgeous!


----------



## jp824

Thank you so much for your kind words @tenshix @glamourbag @chiaoapple @eternallove4bag 




A bottle of Red said:


> Stunning collection!  Which is your favorite?


Thank you @A bottle of Red !  
I would have to say that my current favorite is the lotus but I find myself wearing the frivole a lot more as it is easier to wear as an everyday piece.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Just catching up on so many gorgeous modeling pics on this thread. Sharing some modeling pics of the latest addition which I ordered in the early spring and came earlier than expected.
> 
> View attachment 5572035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572036
> 
> 
> The lotus completes my ring goals….for now…lol.
> View attachment 5572039


So stunning! Love this! Am so happy for you! Hugs


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

glamourbag said:


> Youre always so gorgeous!


Aw thank you so much


----------



## chiaoapple

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Been wearing my LE Vendome & hammered pieces nonstop this summer.  Happy Thursday everyone
> 
> View attachment 5572717


So perfect! The vendome LE goes amazingly with hammered YG and just love your summer outfit


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

chiaoapple said:


> So perfect! The vendome LE goes amazingly with hammered YG and just love your summer outfit


Thank you so much. Have a great weekend


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> So stunning! Love this! Am so happy for you! Hugs


Thank you!


----------



## lynne_ross

I


lisawhit said:


> My Frivole set - yellow gold Pavé earrings and extra large pendant


Lisa - do you wear these 2 pieces together? Any pictures to share? I am inbetween adding the extra large mirror or small pave pendant to go with my pave earrings.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Checked another 20 off my list…one more to go to complete my 20s YG collection. 

My I present Miss 20 hammered YG and Archimedes (named after my beloved cat).


----------



## Suzie

chiaoapple said:


> WG guilloche 5 plus 10 motif, WG clover, Bvlgari serpenti with WG perlee in between — can’t really see it clearly here but I felt adding it made the stack work better.
> 10 motif tiger‘s eye slightly extended with a non-VCA extender, tiger‘s eye bunny brooch clipped on.
> View attachment 5539226
> View attachment 5539227


Gorgeous, I really hope that they bring out the WG guilloche.


----------



## Suzie

jp824 said:


> Just catching up on so many gorgeous modeling pics on this thread. Sharing some modeling pics of the latest addition which I ordered in the early spring and came earlier than expected.
> 
> View attachment 5572035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572036
> 
> 
> The lotus completes my ring goals….for now…lol.
> View attachment 5572039


The lotus ring is so beautiful and looks stunning on you.


----------



## Suzie

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Been wearing my LE Vendome & hammered pieces nonstop this summer.  Happy Thursday everyone
> 
> View attachment 5572717


Wow, you look amazing!


----------



## tenshix

ThisVNchick said:


> Checked another 20 off my list…one more to go to complete my 20s YG collection.
> 
> My I present Miss 20 hammered YG and Archimedes (named after my beloved cat).
> 
> View attachment 5574388



Just gorgeous!!


----------



## lisawhit

lynne_ross said:


> I
> 
> Lisa - do you wear these 2 pieces together? Any pictures to share? I am inbetween adding the extra large mirror or small pave pendant to go with my pave earrings.


No, I have not worn them together yet.... I've yet to wear the pendant


----------



## lisawhit

ThisVNchick said:


> Checked another 20 off my list…one more to go to complete my 20s YG collection.
> 
> My I present Miss 20 hammered YG and Archimedes (named after my beloved cat).
> 
> View attachment 5574388


Congratulations!!
Love the 20 yellow hammered gold and the 10 and the 5!  The yellow gold hammered alhambra is my favorite VCA!


----------



## lynne_ross

lisawhit said:


> No, I have not worn them together yet.... I've yet to wear the pendant


Oh why have you not worn the pendant?


----------



## chiaoapple

ThisVNchick said:


> Checked another 20 off my list…one more to go to complete my 20s YG collection.
> 
> My I present Miss 20 hammered YG and Archimedes (named after my beloved cat).
> 
> View attachment 5574388


Love this pairing and congrats on the new addition! I actually wasn’t a fan of the cat brooch before, but the way it’s perched here is just perfect.


----------



## chiaoapple

YG diamond 3 row and YG clover is becoming my go-to YG bracelet combo. 
First with magic 6 motif (MOP, GMOP, onyx), and with my new Chanel Leo necklace which I am honestly just in love with.


----------



## floridamama

chiaoapple said:


> YG diamond 3 row and YG clover is becoming my go-to YG bracelet combo.
> First with magic 6 motif (MOP, GMOP, onyx), and with my new Chanel Leo necklace which I am honestly just in love with.
> View attachment 5575253
> View attachment 5575254


I log in every day hoping for new pictures from you! Your modeling pictures are so beautiful and collection is just a dream!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Suzie said:


> Wow, you look amazing!


Thank you


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

chiaoapple said:


> YG diamond 3 row and YG clover is becoming my go-to YG bracelet combo.
> First with magic 6 motif (MOP, GMOP, onyx), and with my new Chanel Leo necklace which I am honestly just in love with.
> View attachment 5575253
> View attachment 5575254


Gorgeous collections & you wore them well.  Twins on 6 motifs & clover perlee


----------



## chiaoapple

floridamama said:


> I log in every day hoping for new pictures from you! Your modeling pictures are so beautiful and collection is just a dream!


Your comment totally made my day, thanks so much!!   


Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Gorgeous collections & you wore them well.  Twins on 6 motifs & clover perlee


Thank you and so happy that we are twins! Love your collection too!


----------



## lisawhit

lynne_ross said:


> Oh why have you not worn the pendant?





lynne_ross said:


> Oh why have you not worn the pendant?


no reason, I just haven't gotten around to it.....Once I do, I know it will be part of my rotation....I absolutely love it


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

So love pairing these two, 6 motifs necklace & 2 motifs mop earrings. I heard you can’t place a deposit for these two motifs mop earrings nowadays. It’s super in demand and VCA can’t make them fast enough. Anybody here is having trouble getting one?


----------



## Rami00

Feels like I have been waiting for forever to get the perlée bracelet  
No inventory, they are not even taking deposits. Ugh.


----------



## glamourbag

Rami00 said:


> Feels like I have been waiting for forever to get the perlée bracelet
> No inventory, they are not even taking deposits. Ugh.
> 
> View attachment 5577189


I feel your pain - and our stock levels are so depressing here. Love this pic - it's clean, fresh, elegant. I hope it comes soon for you (or anything else your heart desires).


----------



## Rami00

glamourbag said:


> I feel your pain - and our stock levels are so depressing here. Love this pic - it's clean, fresh, elegant. I hope it comes soon for you (or anything else your heart desires).


Thank you babe.


----------



## 100700

My new bracelet it’s so beautiful


----------



## glamourbag

100700 said:


> My new bracelet it’s so beautiful
> 
> View attachment 5578908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578910


Beautiful choice!!!! This version is such an eye catcher!


----------



## 100700

glamourbag said:


> Beautiful choice!!!! This version is such an eye catcher!


Thank you. Yes the color combination is my fav. Go with everything


----------



## citykitty24

Today’s VCA… My 3 Flower Frivole earrings came in, so now I can match my necklace!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Playing around my Magic GMOP and Tiger’s Eye necklaces. My TSC bangles and Alhambra MOP bracelet.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Better pic of the bracelets.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> Playing around my Magic GMOP and Tiger’s Eye necklaces. My TSC bangles and Alhambra MOP bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5579204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579205
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579206


I love this layering effect! I am a big fan of mixing sizes and colors.


----------



## citykitty24

eternallove4bag said:


> Butterflies and motifs go with everything!


Love the pretty dress and gorgeous jewelry. Perfection!



jp824 said:


> Just catching up on so many gorgeous modeling pics on this thread. Sharing some modeling pics of the latest addition which I ordered in the early spring and came earlier than expected.
> 
> The lotus completes my ring goals….for now…lol.


Congratulations on getting it sooner than expected! That is always happy news. And I love your ring collection.



ThisVNchick said:


> Checked another 20 off my list…one more to go to complete my 20s YG collection.
> 
> My I present Miss 20 hammered YG and Archimedes (named after my beloved cat).
> 
> View attachment 5574388


How cool to pair this with the cat brooch. I love it and am a fellow cat mom myself.



Lynnsluxecloset said:


> So love pairing these two, 6 motifs necklace & 2 motifs mop earrings. I heard you can’t place a deposit for these two motifs mop earrings nowadays. It’s super in demand and VCA can’t make them fast enough. Anybody here is having trouble getting one?


Great earrings! I love my pair and was lucky enough to get them earlier on, when they were more readily available. My SA today told me the same thing--they are much tougher to get now with a very long list.


----------



## eternallove4bag

citykitty24 said:


> Today’s VCA… My 3 Flower Frivole earrings came in, so now I can match my necklace!
> View attachment 5579192


I absolutely love matching earrings and pendants! Looks so beautiful on you @citykitty24


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> Better pic of the bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5579207


Oh wow, is that the Temple St Clair diamond bezel bracelet or another brand???! (Maybe Briony's bezel bangle? I can't tell if the bezels and side bangles are attached.) Beautiful! Did you keep the sapphire one, too? I am really considering the diamond one! I love your yg Magic earrings, too!!!


----------



## citykitty24

Thank you, @eternallove4bag !


----------



## etoupebirkin

DS2006 said:


> Oh wow, is that the Temple St Clair diamond bezel bracelet or another brand???! (Maybe Briony's bezel bangle? I can't tell if the bezels and side bangles are attached.) Beautiful! Did you keep the sapphire one, too? I am really considering the diamond one! I love your yg Magic earrings, too!!!


They are all TSC bracelets. I have the multi sapphire bangle too.
I love the diamond bangle. It’s so versatile. I bought the multi-sapphire first, so getting the diamond made sense, as opposed to VCA or Briony.


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> They are all TSC bracelets. I have the multi sapphire bangle too.
> I love the diamond bangle. It’s so versatile. I bought the multi-sapphire first, so getting the diamond made sense, as opposed to VCA or Briony.


Yay!!! I love it and it looks larger than I expected!   Does it have any kind of safety clasp?  I love how TSC and VCA can be combined! I am wearing my solid gold vintage Alhambra bracelet with the Tree of Life locket.


----------



## citykitty24

In other VCA news, my kittens are developing expensive taste at a young age. Here is Muffin checking out my latest addition.


----------



## etoupebirkin

DS2006 said:


> Yay!!! I love it and it looks larger than I expected!   Does it have any kind of safety clasp?  I love how TSC and VCA can be combined! I am wearing my solid gold vintage Alhambra bracelet with the Tree of Life locket.


It does not not have a second safety, but the clasp is pretty strong. It definitely closes with a snap. ETA. I would take a look at one IRL.


----------



## missie1

etoupebirkin said:


> Playing around my Magic GMOP and Tiger’s Eye necklaces. My TSC bangles and Alhambra MOP bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5579204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579205
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579206


I love love the GMOP magic necklace and how you have layered it.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> I love love the GMOP magic necklace and how you have layered it.


I agree! This suddenly jumped onto my wishlist!


----------



## KristinS

etoupebirkin said:


> Playing around my Magic GMOP and Tiger’s Eye necklaces. My TSC bangles and Alhambra MOP bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5579204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579205
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579206


Loving your GMOP Magic necklace!! Would you mind posting more pictures? I don’t find many on TPF …


----------



## etoupebirkin

KristinS said:


> Loving your GMOP Magic necklace!! Would you mind posting more pictures? I don’t find many on TPF …


Will try to post more in the next couple of days.


----------



## Ylesiya

I know this is a crazy mix of metals (YG, RG and WG!) but I don't mind.
The onyx bracelet is a new acquisition and I like how it looks with the hammered RG bracelet:





And a little mod shot: I am still trying to find a perfect BA piece which would make my heart sing.
This one was definitely very beautiful!


----------



## glamourbag

Ylesiya said:


> I know this is a crazy mix of metals (YG, RG and WG!) but I don't mind.
> The onyx bracelet is a new acquisition and I like how it looks with the hammered RG bracelet:
> View attachment 5580067
> 
> View attachment 5580066
> 
> 
> And a little mod shot: I am still trying to find a perfect BA piece which would make my heart sing.
> This one was definitely very beautiful!
> View attachment 5580068


The hammered looks lovely on you but I have to say, coloured stones look fabulous on you! Especially that Agate!


----------



## tenshix

Ylesiya said:


> I know this is a crazy mix of metals (YG, RG and WG!) but I don't mind.
> The onyx bracelet is a new acquisition and I like how it looks with the hammered RG bracelet:
> View attachment 5580067
> 
> View attachment 5580066
> 
> 
> And a little mod shot: I am still trying to find a perfect BA piece which would make my heart sing.
> This one was definitely very beautiful!
> View attachment 5580068



I mix all 3 metals often (sorry to those who are one metal purists!) so your stack is beautiful to me! Also love the BA on you, really pops on your complexion! Gorgeous all around


----------



## sassification

100700 said:


> My new bracelet it’s so beautiful
> 
> View attachment 5578908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578910




We are bracelets twin! I love this so much, VCA WG is the best, i wished they made more in WG.. like onyx WG pendant VA.. i am just hoping for a holiday pendant in that combo!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here’s more pics of my Magic necklace, my Owl pin, and some Alhambra bracelets.

I’m channeling @BigAkoya with Pucci leggings and a white shirt.

I really love Magic necklaces. I am seriously considering the Tiger’s Eye and Carnelian and or the WG chalcedony, MOP, and Onyx vetsions.

I thought I wanted the GMOP, Diamond PG 20-motif. But I have a really hard time pulling the trigger on it because it’s so expensive.


----------



## etoupebirkin

One last pic. It’s a good one. If this doesn’t enable someone, I do not know what will.


----------



## lvchanellvr

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s more pics of my Magic necklace, my Owl pin, and some Alhambra bracelets.
> 
> I’m channeling @BigAkoya with Pucci leggings and a white shirt.
> 
> I really love Magic necklaces. I am seriously considering the Tiger’s Eye and Carnelian and or the WG chalcedony, MOP, and Onyx vetsions.
> 
> I thought I wanted the GMOP, Diamond PG 20-motif. But I have a really hard time pulling the trigger on it because it’s so expensive.
> 
> View attachment 5580223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580228


Every piece on you is stunning! Lovely pics.


----------



## marbella8

Ylesiya said:


> I know this is a crazy mix of metals (YG, RG and WG!) but I don't mind.
> The onyx bracelet is a new acquisition and I like how it looks with the hammered RG bracelet:
> View attachment 5580067
> 
> View attachment 5580066
> 
> 
> And a little mod shot: I am still trying to find a perfect BA piece which would make my heart sing.
> This one was definitely very beautiful!
> View attachment 5580068



The bleu agate is beautiful on you, but I’m with you, you need to find the perfect color. I like the more transparent, lighter blues.


----------



## eternallove4bag

etoupebirkin said:


> One last pic. It’s a good one. If this doesn’t enable someone, I do not know what will.
> 
> View attachment 5580259


Stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Frivole BTF ring is blinding me today


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Frivole BTF ring is blinding me today
> View attachment 5580272


OMG that bag color tho!


----------



## etoile de mer

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s more pics of my Magic necklace, my Owl pin, and some Alhambra bracelets.
> 
> I’m channeling @BigAkoya with Pucci leggings and a white shirt.
> 
> I really love Magic necklaces. I am seriously considering the Tiger’s Eye and Carnelian and or the WG chalcedony, MOP, and Onyx vetsions.
> 
> I thought I wanted the GMOP, Diamond PG 20-motif. But I have a really hard time pulling the trigger on it because it’s so expensive.
> 
> View attachment 5580223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580228





etoupebirkin said:


> One last pic. It’s a good one. If this doesn’t enable someone, I do not know what will.
> 
> View attachment 5580259



Beautiful, everything! I especially love your owl, and it looks so gorgeous worn with your earrings and Magic necklace. I need to stop spending time here in VCA-land!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> OMG that bag color tho!


Right? I gasp every time I see her even after all these years! Thank you


----------



## KristinS

etoupebirkin said:


> One last pic. It’s a good one. If this doesn’t enable someone, I do not know what will.
> 
> View attachment 5580259


Wow, stunning. Thank you so much for posting these gorgeous pictures !!


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> One last pic. It’s a good one. If this doesn’t enable someone, I do not know what will.
> 
> View attachment 5580259


Thank you for the photos EB! I am falling hard for this piece. It is so versatile and unique.


----------



## missie1

etoupebirkin said:


> One last pic. It’s a good one. If this doesn’t enable someone, I do not know what will.
> 
> View attachment 5580259


That Magic piece is absolutely a showstopper


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Ylesiya said:


> I know this is a crazy mix of metals (YG, RG and WG!) but I don't mind.
> The onyx bracelet is a new acquisition and I like how it looks with the hammered RG bracelet:
> View attachment 5580067
> 
> View attachment 5580066
> 
> 
> And a little mod shot: I am still trying to find a perfect BA piece which would make my heart sing.
> This one was definitely very beautiful!
> View attachment 5580068


This BA looks great on you, and kind of a bit RG-ish!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Hot & sunny with a white v neck & 6 motif


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Hot & sunny with a white v neck & 6 motif
> 
> View attachment 5580466


You wear this necklace so well!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Frivole BTF ring is blinding me today
> View attachment 5580272


Tempting me with the Frivole


----------



## glamourbag

A bottle of Red said:


> Hot & sunny with a white v neck & 6 motif
> 
> View attachment 5580466


The carnelian in this piece is perfect


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Tempting me with the Frivole


Ooh join me! But, a certain nail might come in the way


----------



## citykitty24

@etoupebirkin I love how you have the owl styled as a necklace. He really is cute! 

@Ylesiya I can see why you would mix the RG and YG because I feel that Van Cleef's actually goes surprisingly well together. I was looking at some pieces next to each other in store over the weekend, and they can blend quite well.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Thank you @glamourbag  & @eternallove4bag !


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s more pics of my Magic necklace, my Owl pin, and some Alhambra bracelets.
> 
> I’m channeling @BigAkoya with Pucci leggings and a white shirt.
> 
> I really love Magic necklaces. I am seriously considering the Tiger’s Eye and Carnelian and or the WG chalcedony, MOP, and Onyx vetsions.
> 
> I thought I wanted the GMOP, Diamond PG 20-motif. But I have a really hard time pulling the trigger on it because it’s so expensive.
> 
> View attachment 5580223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580228


Your look is gorgeous, and I love your outfit!  So crispy. casual chic... love your white shirt and Pucci leggings!   

The Magic necklace looks amazing on you.  I was going to get the WG version (MOP, GMOP, chalcedony), but it did not pop anywhere near the way yours pops.  I had planned to wear the WG Magic at times with my WG MOP 20 to really pile it on (for me, I would keep my neckline clean, so no short pendant for me); maybe you might like that too of adding a 20 and removing the short pendant.

If you plan to get another necklace, my vote goes to carnelian and tiger's eye.  That combo pops.  To me, the WG MOP GMOP chalcedony combo is my least favorite.  Worn alone, it is neither here nor there because there is not a strong color stone to anchor it.  All three stones (MOP, GMOP, chalcedony) are super mellow.  In your necklace, the YG and onyx anchor the necklace and hence it pops.  When I tried on the WG version, it felt so airy, so I thought about getting the WG chalcedony 20 and wearing it together to give it some depth.  However, wearing both the Magic and 20 together is not something I would do regularly, so I gave up on the WG Magic.

I have seem the Carnelian and tiger's eye version, and it is stunning.  It screams look at me red, but it's not "in your face cha cha cha red" as sometimes too much red can be.  The tiger's eye neutral color tones the red down, and it makes the look more a regal red piece. Also, the same mellow tiger's eye that tones it down creates that magical glow due to the striations.  That's just my opinion of course.

For what it's worth, I still hold the opinion the GMOP diamond 20 necklace is neither here nor there.  To me, if you remove the VCA label, it does not really make a statement to me as a piece of jewelry.  If you want something GMOP, I think a 20 GMOP makes more of a statement.  Or, if you want a diamond necklace, a 36" diamond riviere is lovely.  They are both centerpieces.  That's just my two cents of course.

For inspiration, I’ve attached some photos.  I love this combo.  I also recall you already have a tiger's eye 20 to create this look if you like it.  I had planned to do the same with the WG Magic and my WG MOP 20, but the look is not the same, not even close.
I hope you can try the carnelian on and see how you like it.

Just my two cents.  You look gorgeous in the Magic necklace.
One last comment... you have a beautiful smile.


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> Hot & sunny with a white v neck & 6 motif
> 
> View attachment 5580466


This is so beautiful and looks gorgeous on you!  
Tiger's eye can sometimes be mellow and flat (like wood) to me.  Your necklace with the red carnelian highlights that that golden brown and turns the tiger's eye into a three-dimension stone, like streams of molten gold.  Your necklace is perfect!


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> One last pic. It’s a good one. If this doesn’t enable someone, I do not know what will.
> 
> View attachment 5580259


Those really work well together!  I really love the long Magic necklace, though! I like wearing long tops with a long necklace!  It looks so pretty on you!


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> This is so beautiful and looks gorgeous on you!
> Tiger's eye can sometimes be mellow and flat (like wood) to me.  Your necklace with the red carnelian highlights that that golden brown and turns the tiger's eye into a three-dimension stone, like streams of molten gold.  Your necklace is perfect!


Thank you so much! Yes i love the tiger eye on this & the contrast with the red carnelian works very well


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> Your look is gorgeous, and I love your outfit!  So crispy. casual chic... love your white shirt and Pucci leggings!
> 
> The Magic necklace looks amazing on you.  I was going to get the WG version (MOP, GMOP, chalcedony), but it did not pop anywhere near the way yours pops.  I had planned to wear the WG Magic at times with my WG MOP 20 to really pile it on (for me, I would keep my neckline clean, so no short pendant for me); maybe you might like that too of adding a 20 and removing the short pendant.
> 
> If you plan to get another necklace, my vote goes to carnelian and tiger's eye.  That combo pops.  To me, the WG MOP GMOP chalcedony combo is my least favorite.  Worn alone, it is neither here nor there because there is not a strong color stone to anchor it.  All three stones (MOP, GMOP, chalcedony) are super mellow.  In your necklace, the YG and onyx anchor the necklace and hence it pops.  When I tried on the WG version, it felt so airy, so I thought about getting the WG chalcedony 20 and wearing it together to give it some depth.  However, wearing both the Magic and 20 together is not something I would do regularly, so I gave up on the WG Magic.
> 
> I have seem the Carnelian and tiger's eye version, and it is stunning.  It screams look at me red, but it's not "in your face cha cha cha red" as sometimes too much red can be.  The tiger's eye neutral color tones the red down, and it makes the look more a regal red piece. Also, the same mellow tiger's eye that tones it down creates that magical glow due to the striations.  That's just my opinion of course.
> 
> For what it's worth, I still hold the opinion the GMOP diamond 20 necklace is neither here nor there.  To me, if you remove the VCA label, it does not really make a statement to me as a piece of jewelry.  If you want something GMOP, I think a 20 GMOP makes more of a statement.  Or, if you want a diamond necklace, a 36" diamond riviere is lovely.  They are both centerpieces.  That's just my two cents of course.
> 
> For inspiration, I’ve attached some photos.  I love this combo.  I also recall you already have a tiger's eye 20 to create this look if you like it.  I had planned to do the same with the WG Magic and my WG MOP 20, but the look is not the same, not even close.
> I hope you can try the carnelian on and see how you like it.
> 
> Just my two cents.  You look gorgeous in the Magic necklace.
> One last comment... you have a beautiful smile.
> 
> View attachment 5580621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580623


Just a thought that came to my mind but did you try the WG combo you mentioned on a navy or black sweater/shirt/dress? I actually think that on a black or navy, WG magic piece would shine and look so crisp!  I actually find VCAYG rather subtle and WG very punchy, maybe I am wrong


----------



## Ylesiya

glamourbag said:


> The hammered looks lovely on you but I have to say, coloured stones look fabulous on you! Especially that Agate!






tenshix said:


> I mix all 3 metals often (sorry to those who are one metal purists!) so your stack is beautiful to me! Also love the BA on you, really pops on your complexion! Gorgeous all around


Thank you so much  I try not to mix metals in general but I found that Cartier/VCA rose gold tends to oxidise with time and be very close to YG anyway, so no brainer here. With Onyx and hammered next to each other I almost can't see any difference! BA is definitely in the queue!



marbella8 said:


> The bleu agate is beautiful on you, but I’m with you, you need to find the perfect color. I like the more transparent, lighter blues.


Thank you - I want bright neon blue intense colour which pops blue on the skin. Normally the way pieces are laid out at the store in their lighting have nothing to do with how they will look IRL. I know people normally are after dark BA but this stone is blue and I want to see that blue!



Bunny_in_Love said:


> This BA looks great on you, and kind of a bit RG-ish!


Thank you! 



A bottle of Red said:


> Hot & sunny with a white v neck & 6 motif


That TE with its striations is really gorgeous! And this tone of red is really nice - what a great piece you've got!



citykitty24 said:


> @etoupebirkin I love how you have the owl styled as a necklace. He really is cute!
> 
> @Ylesiya I can see why you would mix the RG and YG because I feel that Van Cleef's actually goes surprisingly well together. I was looking at some pieces next to each other in store over the weekend, and they can blend quite well.


I think Cartier and VCA use the same RG composition for their pieces which are actually quite close to YG and also oxidise with time and become more yellowish. I've seen once a 10+5 motif RG which was about 10 years old and it was totally YG. My 1 year old Cartier RG pieces also look quite YG-ish although I wear them gently and clean regularly


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> Just a thought that came to my mind but did you try the WG combo you mentioned on a navy or black sweater/shirt/dress? I actually think that on a black or navy, WG magic piece would shine and look so crisp!  I actually find VCAYG rather subtle and WG very punchy, maybe I am wrong


You are correct and most any long necklace goes with a dark top and will pop.  It's a beautiful necklace when worn over a black/dark top.  

However, I already have a lot of jewelry for dark outfits as I used to wear black on black constantly.  
I dress super casual these days, and I have actually begun to dislike wearing dark black outfits and certainly not for summer. 
I love color for summer.  Color is so happy, and it's crazy, but people just smile at you for looking happy.

Yes... I totally agree with you about YG vs WG.  I too think WG is very punchy, crispy and stands out more.   And of course, when set with diamonds, WG (and platinum) makes the diamonds sparkle and pop.


----------



## marbella8

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you so much  I try not to mix metals in general but I found that Cartier/VCA rose gold tends to oxidise with time and be very close to YG anyway, so no brainer here. With Onyx and hammered next to each other I almost can't see any difference! BA is definitely in the queue!
> 
> 
> Thank you - I want bright neon blue intense colour which pops blue on the skin. Normally the way pieces are laid out at the store in their lighting have nothing to do with how they will look IRL. I know people normally are after dark BA but this stone is blue and I want to see that blue!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> That TE with its striations is really gorgeous! And this tone of red is really nice - what a great piece you've got!
> 
> 
> I think Cartier and VCA use the same RG composition for their pieces which are actually quite close to YG and also oxidise with time and become more yellowish. I've seen once a 10+5 motif RG which was about 10 years old and it was totally YG. My 1 year old Cartier RG pieces also look quite YG-ish although I wear them gently and clean regularly



Yes, I agree, I like the lightest-translucent blue, because once it’s worn it will be darker anyhow, since it’s translucent. Good luck!


----------



## Ylesiya

Didn't know where else to post it so posting here  as I was dropping off some money for my beauties today!



I placed a deposit for the magic MOP earrings a couple of weeks ago but noticed that one of the stones is rattling within the setting and making a sound. My SA advised me that this issue can be fixed for free at the workshop, so I wanted to to share this information with everyone as I know sometimes this problem surfaces for other people and not always one wants to return a piece for a refund or exchange if the stone(s) is(are) nice. The reason for this is that the prongs are not tight enough which causes the stone to wobble producing the rattling sounds. I checked out the earrings today and the sound was gone while the earrings were totally perfect.



And here is another obsession I found today at the store: 3 flower frivole earrings. I loved them completely! Very shiny but not loud. Suitable for every day and a night out. Not too girly, not too much or too little. I am in love and these are definitely on my wishlist when I complete my dear MOP pieces  





Mod shot: excuse my ugly ears, I know they are not beautiful, especially in that light!


----------



## glamourbag

Ylesiya said:


> Didn't know where else to post it so posting here  as I was dropping off some money for my beauties today!
> View attachment 5581414
> 
> 
> I placed a deposit for the magic MOP earrings a couple of weeks ago but noticed that one of the stones is rattling within the setting and making a sound. My SA advised me that this issue can be fixed for free at the workshop, so I wanted to to share this information with everyone as I know sometimes this problem surfaces for other people and not always one wants to return a piece for a refund or exchange if the stone(s) is(are) nice. The reason for this is that the prongs are not tight enough which causes the stone to wobble producing the rattling sounds. I checked out the earrings today and the sound was gone while the earrings were totally perfect.
> View attachment 5581419
> 
> 
> And here is another obsession I found today at the store: 3 flower frivole earrings. I loved them completely! Very shiny but not loud. Suitable for every day and a night out. Not too girly, not too much or too little. I am in love and these are definitely on my wishlist when I complete my dear MOP pieces
> View attachment 5581416
> 
> View attachment 5581415
> 
> 
> Mod shot: excuse my ugly ears, I know they are not beautiful, especially in that light!
> View attachment 5581417


That is good to know about the rattling. I think you will enjoy those magic earrings a lot. The three flower frivole are lovely. Its good to try as many options as possible as sometimes what we never thought would work for us look spectacular. Its always good to know all your options. And no to the ugly ears comment - they are not ugly.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> Didn't know where else to post it so posting here  as I was dropping off some money for my beauties today!
> View attachment 5581414
> 
> 
> I placed a deposit for the magic MOP earrings a couple of weeks ago but noticed that one of the stones is rattling within the setting and making a sound. My SA advised me that this issue can be fixed for free at the workshop, so I wanted to to share this information with everyone as I know sometimes this problem surfaces for other people and not always one wants to return a piece for a refund or exchange if the stone(s) is(are) nice. The reason for this is that the prongs are not tight enough which causes the stone to wobble producing the rattling sounds. I checked out the earrings today and the sound was gone while the earrings were totally perfect.
> View attachment 5581419
> 
> 
> And here is another obsession I found today at the store: 3 flower frivole earrings. I loved them completely! Very shiny but not loud. Suitable for every day and a night out. Not too girly, not too much or too little. I am in love and these are definitely on my wishlist when I complete my dear MOP pieces
> View attachment 5581416
> 
> View attachment 5581415
> 
> 
> Mod shot: excuse my ugly ears, I know they are not beautiful, especially in that light!
> View attachment 5581417


Oh girl, you know how much I love magic earrings! I find them so easy to wear and they are not at all heavy. congrats on your beautiful addition @Ylesiya 
On the Frivole 3 flower earrings, they are beautiful! I hope they join your beautiful bling family soon.


----------



## LKNN

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s more pics of my Magic necklace, my Owl pin, and some Alhambra bracelets.
> 
> I’m channeling @BigAkoya with Pucci leggings and a white shirt.
> 
> I really love Magic necklaces. I am seriously considering the Tiger’s Eye and Carnelian and or the WG chalcedony, MOP, and Onyx vetsions.
> 
> I thought I wanted the GMOP, Diamond PG 20-motif. But I have a really hard time pulling the trigger on it because it’s so expensive.
> 
> View attachment 5580223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580228


The magic necklace looks so beautiful on you and I just love how you styled it with the Owl pin-- perfection! I need this pin in my life!! I love magic necklaces too and plan on getting the wg/pave one at some point in the (i hope not too, too distant) future. Have you tried doing the choker/ necklace look with the magic? I love that look as well. 
With respect to the gmop/pave/rg 20... though I would never discourage anyone from buying that necklace as i am head over heels over mine, i feel like your magic necklace and the pave/gmop 20 necklace fill the same space, if that makes sense. I can't really think of a situation where you can wear the 20 gmop/pave but not the magic. The magic in this colorway really dresses up or down quite nicely so i really don't see the need* for the 20. But thats just my thinking as a jewlery and watch minimalist


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sharing my blues. Happy Wednesday


----------



## 100700

My new necklace. It’s definitely the most beautiful necklace ever ~~~


----------



## EpiFanatic

Th





etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s more pics of my Magic necklace, my Owl pin, and some Alhambra bracelets.
> 
> I’m channeling @BigAkoya with Pucci leggings and a white shirt.
> 
> I really love Magic necklaces. I am seriously considering the Tiger’s Eye and Carnelian and or the WG chalcedony, MOP, and Onyx vetsions.
> 
> I thought I wanted the GMOP, Diamond PG 20-motif. But I have a really hard time pulling the trigger on it because it’s so expensive.
> 
> View attachment 5580223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580228


Perfection.  That owl pin worn as a pendant is everything.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sunshine


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Sunshine
> View attachment 5581912


Honestly....Do you ever take a bad pic?!? My wallet and wishlist cannot handle any more items!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Sunshine
> View attachment 5581912


today's rose gold looks very rosy to me, Sunshine effect. beautiful action photo. You always take the best photos. Tips?


----------



## etoupebirkin

EpiFanatic said:


> Th
> Perfection.  That owl pin worn as a pendant is everything.


That is the reason I bought the Owl. It goes with EVERYTHING. I’m wearing it today with a bright cheery green REI long sleeve techno tee and jeans shorts.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Would you consider posting a pic of today’s outfit?  Would love to see it with a techno T.


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Honestly....Do you ever take a bad pic?!? My wallet and wishlist cannot handle any more items!


You are too kind @glamourbag Heehee I wish! I sometimes take a dozen pics and maybe one makes the final cut


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> today's rose gold looks very rosy to me, Sunshine effect. beautiful action photo. You always take the best photos. Tips?


Aww thank you @rosebean I think it’s the lighting in the car. At the cost of being deemed ‘nuts’ by passerby who cannot figure out what this crazy lady in the car is doing taking pics of her bags and bling, I find that the car lighting is the best for pics.


----------



## Ylesiya

glamourbag said:


> That is good to know about the rattling. I think you will enjoy those magic earrings a lot. The three flower frivole are lovely. Its good to try as many options as possible as sometimes what we never thought would work for us look spectacular. Its always good to know all your options. And no to the ugly ears comment - they are not ugly.



Thank you @glamourbag! I've seen a lot of posts where people are worried about things like moving stones within the setting and to be honest I also found it upsetting. It is a huge relief this can be fixed and I can enjoy the earrings without any worries. In general I don't think this issue would affect the safety of the stone, it's just a bit annoying like if you had a ring and a wobbly stone moving within the setting.

Frivole are better than I thought! I am not a huge fan of the flowery design in general as I don't look girly but this particular one looked surprisingly well on me and gave that right amount of bling that I appreciate  So I totally agree that you need to try and I am grateful that my SA is offering me pieces to try on when they arrive!



eternallove4bag said:


> Oh girl, you know how much I love magic earrings! I find them so easy to wear and they are not at all heavy. congrats on your beautiful addition @Ylesiya
> On the Frivole 3 flower earrings, they are beautiful! I hope they join your beautiful bling family soon.



I agree - they felt so very comfortable! I have a pair of magic dangling earrings but they are more of an evening piece rather than every day wear, especially when one has to take the damn mask on and off where I live. So this pair will definitely find a lot of use on a daily basis 

To be honest I felt very special yesterday as the staff told me that all the pieces I've got were requested by them for me and approved by the HQ on my name and this is the first time they see these earrings in years as well as pure alhambra necklace. One just can't say no to such a special privilege!
After I finish with these I want to beg the HQ to make me the pure earrings  Who knows!...


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> Sunshine
> View attachment 5581912


Love the pink & rose gold on you!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my blues. Happy Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 5581658


Perfect blue on you


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Love the pink & rose gold on you!


Thank you @A bottle of Red


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ylesiya said:


> I think Cartier and VCA use the same RG composition for their pieces which are actually quite close to YG and also oxidise with time and become more yellowish. I've seen once a 10+5 motif RG which was about 10 years old and it was totally YG. My 1 year old Cartier RG pieces also look quite YG-ish although I wear them gently and clean regularly



All of my bracelets are RG and I have no issue wearing YG earrings/necklace, I just dont love rg and YG next to each other, but otherwise not an issue for me.

IDK about the oxidizing, though, my Love which I‘VE had for many years still definitely looks like PG next to anything YG. Maybe I’mjust lucky with this piece (or careful).


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my blues. Happy Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 5581658


Looooooove!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Aww thank you @rosebean I think it’s the lighting in the car. At the cost of being deemed ‘nuts’ by passerby who cannot figure out what this crazy lady in the car is doing taking pics of her bags and bling, I find that the car lighting is the best for pics.


Lol I hear ya! There is one spot on my road near a neighbors house which always has the best lighting for pics. And dont you know, half the time I stop in front of it, someone is coming or going! I finally had to explain it to them!


----------



## WingNut

glamourbag said:


> Honestly....Do you ever take a bad pic?!? My wallet and wishlist cannot handle any more items!


I know, seriously? I always love the posts from @eternallove4bag and am constantly taking notes!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Lol I hear ya! There is one spot on my road near a neighbors house which always has the best lighting for pics. And dont you know, half the time I stop in front of it, someone is coming or going! I finally had to explain it to them!


Haha! The ‘are you crazy?’ looks are worth the pictures we get out of those sessions


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> I know, seriously? I always love the posts from @eternallove4bag and am constantly taking notes!


Awww thank you for your lovely words @WingNut BTW, I have been really enjoying ur gorgeous OOTD pics in the Hermès thread. So chic always


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Haha! The ‘are you crazy?’ looks are worth the pictures we get out of those sessions



Thankfully the mod shot photos are still not as embarrassing as doing a full on tiktok dance in public in my opinion  I don’t know how those kids do it!


----------



## etoupebirkin

EpiFanatic said:


> Would you consider posting a pic of today’s outfit?  Would love to see it with a techno T.


You asked…
Here’s a quick pic.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Thankfully the mod shot photos are still not as embarrassing as doing a full on tiktok dance in public in my opinion  I don’t know how those kids do it!


Me neither  @tenshix


----------



## tenshix

etoupebirkin said:


> You asked…
> Here’s a quick pic.
> 
> View attachment 5583167



Love!!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

etoupebirkin said:


> You asked…
> Here’s a quick pic.
> 
> View attachment 5583167


Love it. So playful and easy.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I am going to try this colour too. Tenshix’s nails were gorgeous in that pic when this conversation started and yours too.


This is a bit off topic, but since it’s been discussed, I had to post this and share this great news! 

Saks has Rose Baltique!  OMG!  It’s never available.  Also, I received a Saks 20% off code that said it includes beauty.  Chanel is not included, but Hermes is!  If you received one too, you can get 20% off Hermes nail polish.  Woo hoo!  I ordered Rose Horizon and Rose Tamise.  They look nice and happy for summer.  The other shade I want to try is Violet Byzantin.  It looks to have a drop more of purple compared to Chanel’s Rouge Noir which I think will look nice for fall. 

Hope this info helps someone and a TPFer can grab a bottle of Rose Baltique.  The website said low inventory.


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> This is a bit off topic, but since it’s been discussed, I had to post this and share this great news!
> 
> Saks has Rose Baltique!  OMG!  It’s never available.  Also, I received a Saks 20% off code that said it includes beauty.  Chanel is not included, but Hermes is!  If you received one too, you can get 20% off Hermes nail polish.  Woo hoo!  I ordered Rose Horizon and Rose Tamise.  They look nice and happy for summer.  The other shade I want to try is Violet Byzantin.  It looks to have a drop more of purple compared to Chanel’s Rouge Noir which I think will look nice for fall.
> 
> Hope this info helps someone and a TPFer can grab a bottle of Rose Baltique.  The website said low inventory.



Ooh thank you so much for this update! When you get Rose Horizon could you share photos of it on you? It looks great in the photos but I’m a bit worried the color might look darker than what I’m expecting. I have Rose Tamise and like it but it also ended up being darker than expected. I have Violet Byzantine but truthfully haven’t worn it out as a full set other than swatching it because I’m waiting for fall! Currently wearing Gris Etoupe channeling the fabulous @eternallove4bag even if it’s just a fraction of her stylishness


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Ooh thank you so much for this update! When you get Rose Horizon could you share photos of it on you? It looks great in the photos but I’m a bit worried the color might look darker than what I’m expecting. I have Rose Tamise and like it but it also ended up being darker than expected. I have Violet Byzantine but truthfully haven’t worn it out as a full set other than swatching it because I’m waiting for fall! Currently wearing Gris Etoupe channeling the fabulous @eternallove4bag even if it’s just a fraction of her stylishness


I will definitely let you know!  I am glad you at least liked Rose Tamise as you have great taste in your choice of nail polish colors.

You probably know by now I split hairs over color, especially in gemstones and nail polish.  

I have wasted so much money in those two categories looking for perfection, but I think of it as an adventure and the search for perfection is part of the excitement and fun.

I have been looking for a mauve.  But… a cool mauve, not a girly pink mauve, not a blue mauve, and not a purple mauve, but a pale rose grey mauve.

I see this color in my head, but I have yet to find it.  Maybe Rose Tamise will be it.  I hope.

By the way, thanks to you, I love Hermes nail polish.  I love it more so than Chanel, and that’s tough for me to say as I am a die-hard loyal Chanel client.  I tossed all my Chanel colors (except Rouge Noir), so I’m trying to stock up on the Hermes colors.

I debated on Orange Poppy too, but I was worried it would have too much red in it.  I am not a fan of bright red nails.  I used to love bright red nails but no more. My happy nail color is usually orange-based such as a coral (I like a drop of yellow to perk it up).  I hope I love Rose Horizon, it looks like a happy mellow coral.

Thanks for sharing your Hermes colors, I am totally hooked!  

ETA:  Yes on fall for Violet Byzantin!  That’s what I am thinking too.


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> I will definitely let you know!  I am glad you at least liked Rose Tamise as you have great taste in your choice of nail polish colors.
> 
> You probably know by now I split hairs over color, especially in gemstones and nail polish.
> 
> I have wasted so much money in those two categories looking for perfection, but I think of it as an adventure and the search for perfection is part of the excitement and fun.
> 
> I have been looking for a mauve.  But… a cool mauve, not a girly pink mauve, not a blue mauve, and not a purple mauve, but a pale rose grey mauve.
> 
> I see this color in my head, but I have yet to find it.  Maybe Rose Tamise will be it.  I hope.
> 
> By the way, thanks to you, I love Hermes nail polish.  I love it more so than Chanel, and that’s tough for me to say as I am a die-hard loyal Chanel client.  I tossed all my Chanel colors (except Rouge Noir), so I’m trying to stock up on the Hermes colors.
> 
> I debated on Orange Poppy too, but I was worried it would have too much red in it.  I am not a fan of bright red nails.  I used to love bright red nails but no more. My happy nail color is usually orange-based such as a coral (I like a drop of yellow to perk it up).  I hope I love Rose Horizon, it looks like a happy mellow coral.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your Hermes colors, I am totally hooked!
> 
> ETA:  Yes on fall for Violet Byzantin!  That’s what I am thinking too.



[EDIT: Just checked Hermes.com and they have a small restock of some of the popular colors that were sold out, including all three Rose nudes for those who were considering to get them! Snap them up now! ]

So sweet of you to say and I’m so glad you’ve been loving them too!! Of course it’s entirely my pleasure and I admit I also love my Hermes polishes so much more than my Chanel, Dior, OPI, Essie… To me the Hermes polish formula is perfect, they really nailed the opacity and ease of application. I’m really picky about manicures and prefer to do it myself so these polishes save me a lot of time and effort. They level off on their own (no streaks!) and dry so fast too!

I’ll save my thoughts on the Rose Tamise so you can decide first if it’s the mauve shade you were looking for.

I’m excited for you to get your new colors, I think Rose Horizon is such a fun pop for summer. Please show us the new manicures with your fabulous BTF rings when you get them! I see it looking especially summery and bright with your Frivole


----------



## citykitty24

Mostly a lazy Saturday around the house, but perked up by my Frivole earrings and pave pendant.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Ooh thank you so much for this update! When you get Rose Horizon could you share photos of it on you? It looks great in the photos but I’m a bit worried the color might look darker than what I’m expecting. I have Rose Tamise and like it but it also ended up being darker than expected. I have Violet Byzantine but truthfully haven’t worn it out as a full set other than swatching it because I’m waiting for fall! Currently wearing Gris Etoupe channeling the fabulous @eternallove4bag even if it’s just a fraction of her stylishness


@tenshix you are too kind! I absolutely love Hermès nail polishes and the etoupe color is one of my all time favorite. I can only imagine how beautiful it must have looked on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

citykitty24 said:


> Mostly a lazy Saturday around the house, but perked up by my Frivole earrings and pave pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583908


They look stunning on you and I love your floral dress/top @citykitty24


----------



## floridamama

citykitty24 said:


> Mostly a lazy Saturday around the house, but perked up by my Frivole earrings and pave pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583908


You look great for a lazy Sunday…as if going for high tea!


----------



## **Ann**

BigAkoya said:


> Your look is gorgeous, and I love your outfit!  So crispy. casual chic... love your white shirt and Pucci leggings!
> 
> The Magic necklace looks amazing on you.  I was going to get the WG version (MOP, GMOP, chalcedony), but it did not pop anywhere near the way yours pops.  I had planned to wear the WG Magic at times with my WG MOP 20 to really pile it on (for me, I would keep my neckline clean, so no short pendant for me); maybe you might like that too of adding a 20 and removing the short pendant.
> 
> If you plan to get another necklace, my vote goes to carnelian and tiger's eye.  That combo pops.  To me, the WG MOP GMOP chalcedony combo is my least favorite.  Worn alone, it is neither here nor there because there is not a strong color stone to anchor it.  All three stones (MOP, GMOP, chalcedony) are super mellow.  In your necklace, the YG and onyx anchor the necklace and hence it pops.  When I tried on the WG version, it felt so airy, so I thought about getting the WG chalcedony 20 and wearing it together to give it some depth.  However, wearing both the Magic and 20 together is not something I would do regularly, so I gave up on the WG Magic.
> 
> I have seem the Carnelian and tiger's eye version, and it is stunning.  It screams look at me red, but it's not "in your face cha cha cha red" as sometimes too much red can be.  The tiger's eye neutral color tones the red down, and it makes the look more a regal red piece. Also, the same mellow tiger's eye that tones it down creates that magical glow due to the striations.  That's just my opinion of course.
> 
> For what it's worth, I still hold the opinion the GMOP diamond 20 necklace is neither here nor there.  To me, if you remove the VCA label, it does not really make a statement to me as a piece of jewelry.  If you want something GMOP, I think a 20 GMOP makes more of a statement.  Or, if you want a diamond necklace, a 36" diamond riviere is lovely.  They are both centerpieces.  That's just my two cents of course.
> 
> For inspiration, I’ve attached some photos.  I love this combo.  I also recall you already have a tiger's eye 20 to create this look if you like it.  I had planned to do the same with the WG Magic and my WG MOP 20, but the look is not the same, not even close.
> I hope you can try the carnelian on and see how you like it.
> 
> Just my two cents.  You look gorgeous in the Magic necklace.
> One last comment... you have a beautiful smile.
> 
> View attachment 5580621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580623


Who is this? She is so fresh faced and adorable!


----------



## Prada Prince

Shopping for a new piece at Annoushka…


----------



## kvitka4u

etoupebirkin said:


> You asked…
> Here’s a quick pic.
> 
> View attachment 5583167


Looks amazing! Do you mind sharing what chain you are using to wear it as a pendant?


----------



## khooslein

lisawhit said:


> no reason, I just haven't gotten around to it.....Once I do, I know it will be part of my rotation....I absolutely love it


----------



## etoupebirkin

kvitka4u said:


> Looks amazing! Do you mind sharing what chain you are using to wear it as a pendant?


It’s a VCA chain, the same one that is included with the Magic and Frivole long necklaces and the Perlee interchangeable necklaces.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> It’s a VCA chain, the same one that is included with the Magic and Frivole long necklaces and the Perlee interchangeable necklaces.


I like it much better with the magic chain vs the trace chain. I feel like it may also be nice with an even slightly larger or chunky chain like the Byzantine.


----------



## kvitka4u

etoupebirkin said:


> It’s a VCA chain, the same one that is included with the Magic and Frivole long necklaces and the Perlee interchangeable necklaces.


Thank you!


----------



## A bottle of Red

citykitty24 said:


> Mostly a lazy Saturday around the house, but perked up by my Frivole earrings and pave pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583908


Stunning jewelry & i love the floral top!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Prada Prince said:


> Shopping for a new piece at Annoushka…
> View attachment 5584375


What a gorgeous bag! What did you get?


----------



## Prada Prince

A bottle of Red said:


> What a gorgeous bag! What did you get?


Thank you! I got a rose gold Crown ring from Annoushka. The kitty was already around… LOL.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you! I got a rose gold Crown ring from Annoushka. The kitty was already around… LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5585783
> View attachment 5585784


Perfect delicate choice!
Kitty is adorable!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Flower power


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Flower power
> View attachment 5585934



Always so impeccable


----------



## RosiePenners

Recent addition to my collection however, I’m torn - to shorten or to dangle?


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Always so impeccable


Thank you @tenshix


----------



## glamourbag

RosiePenners said:


> Recent addition to my collection however, I’m torn - to shorten or to dangle?
> 
> View attachment 5586222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586224


Unless you plan to also use as a necklace paired with another 5 motif or extender, it is always nice looking when it is fitted appropriate to your wrist. Such a lovely piece!


----------



## RosiePenners

glamourbag said:


> Unless you plan to also use as a necklace paired with another 5 motif or extender, it is always nice looking when it is fitted appropriate to your wrist. Such a lovely piece!


Thank you so much! Was a struggle deciding on the colour. I have a gold vintage alhambra pendant which I could use to extend it one day? Will try it on that way and see, thank you for responding.


----------



## mommafahionista

RosiePenners said:


> Recent addition to my collection however, I’m torn - to shorten or to dangle?
> 
> View attachment 5586222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586224


It’s lovely! I personally would shorten it. You’ll enjoy it more when it fits properly. I shortened mine to fit my wrist and still wear it to extend my 20 motif necklace, even when doubled. It sits at the back of the neck, so it’s not seen.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

My new diamond Alhambra pendant in rose gold  thank you for letting me share xxx


----------



## tenshix

Mjxxsyd said:


> My new diamond Alhambra pendant in rose gold  thank you for letting me share xxx
> 
> View attachment 5586652



So pretty on you!! Congrats and enjoy your new piece!


----------



## citykitty24

Thank you, @A bottle of Red !

Pretty kitty, @Prada Prince . Is that a Bengal?

And of course @eternallove4bag looks fabulous as always. I love the nail color!


----------



## citykitty24

@eternallove4bag and @floridamama You are too kind. Maybe if I had shown the whole outfit it would make more sense...it was a comfy t-shirt dress to beat the heat!


----------



## chiaoapple

Loving everyone’s looks!
Doing a bit of mixing lately.


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Sunshine
> View attachment 5581912


This is so lovely and rosy!
I was tempted to steal your look except my clovers are YG and serpenti is RG — yours are all RG, correct? I somehow cannot get over the mental block of pairing these two metals. Maybe adding a WG to the mix will solve my problem but then sadly cannot fully twin with you


----------



## missie1

RosiePenners said:


> Recent addition to my collection however, I’m torn - to shorten or to dangle?
> 
> View attachment 5586222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586224


Congratulations on such beautiful piece.  I would definitely shorten unless your planning to add to  necklace


----------



## jp824

chiaoapple said:


> Loving everyone’s looks!
> Doing a bit of mixing lately.
> View attachment 5586822
> View attachment 5586823
> View attachment 5586824


Love all these looks!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jp824

Can’t decide which one I love more between lotus or pave frivole so I tend to rotate between these two. The turquoise butterfly  I wear rarely since it’s such a pain having to keep taking it off when I’m washing hands.


----------



## RosiePenners

missie1 said:


> Congratulations on such beautiful piece.  I would definitely shorten unless your planning to add to  necklace


I agree - the wait is currently 8 weeks to receive the piece back!


----------



## Prada Prince

citykitty24 said:


> Thank you, @A bottle of Red !
> 
> Pretty kitty, @Prada Prince . Is that a Bengal?
> 
> And of course @eternallove4bag looks fabulous as always. I love the nail color!


Thank you! Yes, he is a Snow Mink Bengal.


----------



## chiaoapple

jp824 said:


> Can’t decide which one I love more between lotus or pave frivole so I tend to rotate between these two. The turquoise butterfly  I wear rarely since it’s such a pain having to keep taking it off when I’m washing hands.
> 
> View attachment 5586845
> View attachment 5586846
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586848


You are absolutely ring goals!


----------



## glamourbag

jp824 said:


> Can’t decide which one I love more between lotus or pave frivole so I tend to rotate between these two. The turquoise butterfly  I wear rarely since it’s such a pain having to keep taking it off when I’m washing hands.
> 
> View attachment 5586845
> View attachment 5586846
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586848


I can see why it's so hard! They are all so beautiful!


----------



## citykitty24

Frivole set today. I love how comfortable these earrings are. They have substance but don’t feel heavy. 

Also trying out the newer Hermesistible lip oil for the first time.


----------



## eternallove4bag

citykitty24 said:


> Thank you, @A bottle of Red !
> 
> Pretty kitty, @Prada Prince . Is that a Bengal?
> 
> And of course @eternallove4bag looks fabulous as always. I love the nail color!


Thank you @citykitty24


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Loving everyone’s looks!
> Doing a bit of mixing lately.
> View attachment 5586822
> View attachment 5586823
> View attachment 5586824


Every look is so drool worthy @chiaoapple I am especially loving the onyx 10 motif on you with the two perlee clover! Stunning! 


chiaoapple said:


> This is so lovely and rosy!
> I was tempted to steal your look except my clovers are YG and serpenti is RG — yours are all RG, correct? I somehow cannot get over the mental block of pairing these two metals. Maybe adding a WG to the mix will solve my problem but then sadly cannot fully twin with you


Thank you so much! You are too sweet! Yes, all my bracelets are RG and I am with you 100% on having a mental block pairing RG and YG together. I love RG with WG and YG with WG but somehow RG and YG never look good together imo.


----------



## eternallove4bag

citykitty24 said:


> Frivole set today. I love how comfortable these earrings are. They have substance but don’t feel heavy.
> 
> Also trying out the newer Hermesistible lip oil for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 5587040


Beautiful @citykitty24 I know it’s VCA thread but I had to ask how do you like the new H lip oil? I have been curious about it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jp824 said:


> Can’t decide which one I love more between lotus or pave frivole so I tend to rotate between these two. The turquoise butterfly  I wear rarely since it’s such a pain having to keep taking it off when I’m washing hands.
> 
> View attachment 5586845
> View attachment 5586846
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586848


You have three AMAZING rings!


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful @citykitty24 I know it’s VCA thread but I had to ask how do you like the new H lip oil? I have been curious about it.



Not the user you asked but wanted to chime in to say I have it and really like it! You have amazing full lips so I think it would look great on you. Each one has a different scent which I was originally very wary about but they don’t smell juvenile at all and are really pleasant without being overpowering. My favorite is the Rose Kola as it’s a very pretty neutral mauve on me, like my lips but better. I follow beautylookbook and love her beauty reviews, I used her review to pick the shades I wanted. Here it is in case anyone else is curious also: 








						Hermesistible Infused Lip Care Oil Review - The Beauty Look Book
					

A look at the new Hermes Hermesistible Infused Lip Care Oils. Swatches and review of all six tinted lip oils.




					thebeautylookbook.com
				




Texture wise it feels more like a gloss than a true lip oil, so it doesn’t really leave a stain or have staying power but I expected that from this texture. The scent and packaging makes it fun to use, I think it’s perfect for spring/summer or when you want a bright pick-me-up!


----------



## citykitty24

To answer your question @eternallove4bag , @tenshix said it better. 

I agree that it is more of a gloss than an oil. It doesn't stick but does look very pretty for a bit! 

To keep it on topic, it goes great with VCA jewelry haha.


----------



## kelsenia

having a RG moment!
RG GMOP/alternating 5 motif bracelet 
RG hammered sweet 6 motif bracelet
RG pavé mini frivole bracelet
RG pavé cartier juste un clou ring
RG suzanne kalan ring


----------



## Liz86000

kelsenia said:


> having a RG moment!
> RG GMOP/alternating 5 motif bracelet
> RG hammered sweet 6 motif bracelet
> RG pavé mini frivole bracelet
> RG pavé cartier juste un clou ring
> RG suzanne kalan ring
> 
> View attachment 5587629


I love rose gold and they grey mother of pearl bracelet looks sooo great with the rg frivole pavé... I have a question though : does the little flower stays on top of your wrist or does it turn or go underneath your wrist and you have to put it back in place ? I love those frivole bracelet but I was wondering if they stay put or not ?


----------



## kelsenia

Liz86000 said:


> I love rose gold and they grey mother of pearl bracelet looks sooo great with the rg frivole pavé... I have a question though : does the little flower stays on top of your wrist or does it turn or go underneath your wrist and you have to put it back in place ? I love those frivole bracelet but I was wondering if they stay put or not ?


It definitely moves around and flips to the underside of my wrist and also flips over to the other side of the flower. My guess is if it were tighter on my wrist that wouldn’t happen as much. Typically, i do not wear the gmop/pavé day-to-day so it is just the other two, and they do kind of get wrapped around each other. 
I think any bracelet that has just one motif would have this issue, but honestly it’s so pretty I don’t care


----------



## Liz86000

kelsenia said:


> It definitely moves around and flips to the underside of my wrist and also flips over to the other side of the flower. My guess is if it were tighter on my wrist that wouldn’t happen as much. Typically, i do not wear the gmop/pavé day-to-day so it is just the other two, and they do kind of get wrapped around each other.
> I think any bracelet that has just one motif would have this issue, but honestly it’s so pretty I don’t care


It is really pretty indeed ! I tried it on once and couldn't forget it, lol !


----------



## WingNut

Mjxxsyd said:


> My new diamond Alhambra pendant in rose gold  thank you for letting me share xxx
> 
> View attachment 5586652


Beautiful!


----------



## WingNut

chiaoapple said:


> Loving everyone’s looks!
> Doing a bit of mixing lately.
> View attachment 5586822
> View attachment 5586823
> View attachment 5586824


OK, *thud*. Everything looks stunning on you! LOVE the orange perlee necklace with that top. And the diamond + perlee stack!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Not the user you asked but wanted to chime in to say I have it and really like it! You have amazing full lips so I think it would look great on you. Each one has a different scent which I was originally very wary about but they don’t smell juvenile at all and are really pleasant without being overpowering. My favorite is the Rose Kola as it’s a very pretty neutral mauve on me, like my lips but better. I follow beautylookbook and love her beauty reviews, I used her review to pick the shades I wanted. Here it is in case anyone else is curious also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermesistible Infused Lip Care Oil Review - The Beauty Look Book
> 
> 
> A look at the new Hermes Hermesistible Infused Lip Care Oils. Swatches and review of all six tinted lip oils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebeautylookbook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texture wise it feels more like a gloss than a true lip oil, so it doesn’t really leave a stain or have staying power but I expected that from this texture. The scent and packaging makes it fun to use, I think it’s perfect for spring/summer or when you want a bright pick-me-up!


Thanks @tenshix I am definitely going to try these. I already love their lipsticks and nail polishes so much! 


citykitty24 said:


> To answer your question @eternallove4bag , @tenshix said it better.
> 
> I agree that it is more of a gloss than an oil. It doesn't stick but does look very pretty for a bit!
> 
> To keep it on topic, it goes great with VCA jewelry haha.


Thanks @citykitty24


----------



## eternallove4bag

kelsenia said:


> having a RG moment!
> RG GMOP/alternating 5 motif bracelet
> RG hammered sweet 6 motif bracelet
> RG pavé mini frivole bracelet
> RG pavé cartier juste un clou ring
> RG suzanne kalan ring
> 
> View attachment 5587629


Gorgeous @kelsenia You know I am a RG lover so these pieces resonate with me so much!


----------



## citykitty24

Pave Vintage Alhambra and some other YG pieces today.


----------



## lynne_ross

I loooooove this ring. Wear 3-4 times a week. Very comfortable and fits so many fingers so I switch up the look. DH was right that it is perfect for me.


----------



## BWM

lynne_ross said:


> I loooooove this ring. Wear 3-4 times a week. Very comfortable and fits so many fingers so I switch up the look. DH was right that it is perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 5589771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589772


I love this ring on you, @lynne_ross !  I'm going to add it to my wishlist, too! It's such an elegant piece!

How would you say the sizing is compared to other VCA rings?  I've got a MTO pave butterfly btf ring in size 54 in production which fits all of my fingers comfortably.


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> I loooooove this ring. Wear 3-4 times a week. Very comfortable and fits so many fingers so I switch up the look. DH was right that it is perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 5589771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589772


What a gorgeous piece


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> I loooooove this ring. Wear 3-4 times a week. Very comfortable and fits so many fingers so I switch up the look. DH was right that it is perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 5589771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589772


It looks perfect for you.


----------



## snnysmm

lynne_ross said:


> I loooooove this ring. Wear 3-4 times a week. Very comfortable and fits so many fingers so I switch up the look. DH was right that it is perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 5589771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589772


I love this!  What is it called?


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> I loooooove this ring. Wear 3-4 times a week. Very comfortable and fits so many fingers so I switch up the look. DH was right that it is perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 5589771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589772


LOOOOOOVE it on you! Hoping to be your twin on this soon!


----------



## tenshix

lynne_ross said:


> I loooooove this ring. Wear 3-4 times a week. Very comfortable and fits so many fingers so I switch up the look. DH was right that it is perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 5589771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589772



Your DH was absolutely right!! The Noeud is perfect on your gorgeous hands!


----------



## LVinCali

I ended up taking out 8 links from a 5 motif VA bracelet and added 2 inches to 10 motif necklace.  An extended 10 motif just works better with my dresses/t-shirts.

Feels like all new jewelry!

I'm posting the extended 10 motif along with an old pic of the original size 10 motif + 5 motif/10 motif alone...


----------



## lynne_ross

BWM said:


> I love this ring on you, @lynne_ross !  I'm going to add it to my wishlist, too! It's such an elegant piece!
> 
> How would you say the sizing is compared to other VCA rings?  I've got a MTO pave butterfly btf ring in size 54 in production which fits all of my fingers comfortably.


Thanks!
I found it to be one size smaller than the same size lotus. It is a thick closed double band. I think the size is true to size but you need to be comfortable with putting on a bunch of rings all at once due to band width. I went up 2 sizes from my lotus so I could fit all my fingers.


----------



## lynne_ross

cyoo1234 said:


> I love this!  What is it called?


Noeud!


----------



## snnysmm

lynne_ross said:


> Noeud!


Thank you.  It is so so gorgeous on you.  I want to add it to my wishlist!


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> I loooooove this ring. Wear 3-4 times a week. Very comfortable and fits so many fingers so I switch up the look. DH was right that it is perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 5589771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589772


With elegant hands like yours, it is no wonder that you have the most stunning collection of rings


----------



## lynne_ross

cyoo1234 said:


> Thank you.  It is so so gorgeous on you.  I want to add it to my wishlist!


If you love it suggest you buy it sooner than later. I have no information but I was concerned it would be discontinued as it was removed from website 1-2 years ago and is not a common piece. I missed out on the birds of paradise ring since I waited too long to order and by that time it was discontinued.


----------



## snnysmm

lynne_ross said:


> If you love it suggest you buy it sooner than later. I have no information but I was concerned it would be discontinued as it was removed from website 1-2 years ago and is not a common piece. I missed out on the birds of paradise ring since I waited too long to order and by that time it was discontinued.


Oh no wonder I couldn’t find it on the website!  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## artistemd

eternallove4bag said:


> Frivole BTF ring is blinding me today
> View attachment 5580272


I love it all! Is that stunning bag rouge casaque? Gorgeous color.


----------



## Yodabest

eternallove4bag said:


> Flower power
> View attachment 5585934


Love!! What sizes are your clover and JUC? Does the nail tip ever slide over the clover?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just loving this ring. Was supposed to be a RHR but love wearing it as an alternative ering. It’s sooooo sparkly.


----------



## Lien

I love this ring!!


EpiFanatic said:


> Just loving this ring. Was supposed to be a RHR but love wearing it as an alternative ering. It’s sooooo sparkly.
> 
> View attachment 5592559


----------



## EpiFanatic

Lien said:


> I love this ring!!


Thank you @Lien !! I’m so flattered you like it!


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> Just loving this ring. Was supposed to be a RHR but love wearing it as an alternative ering. It’s sooooo sparkly.
> 
> View attachment 5592559


Sooo gorgeous and unique I just love seeing you wear this ring!!


----------



## Minich

EpiFanatic said:


> Just loving this ring. Was supposed to be a RHR but love wearing it as an alternative ering. It’s sooooo sparkly.
> 
> View attachment 5592559


I love when you post this ring - it is so stunning! Also, forgive if this sounds creepy, but you have beautiful hands!


----------



## linda_liux

Today


----------



## EpiFanatic

tenshix said:


> Sooo gorgeous and unique I just love seeing you wear this ring!!


Thanks @tenshix.  It’s a lot of fun to wear.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Minich said:


> I love when you post this ring - it is so stunning! Also, forgive if this sounds creepy, but you have beautiful hands!


Thanks @Minich   very sweet of you.  I feel very fortunate to have happened across this ring.


----------



## Liz86000

linda_liux said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592856


Beautiful !


----------



## MainlyBailey

I have always been a bvlgari/cartier girl but a VCA shop just opened up at the mall 2 mins from me (Tyson’s galleria), so I think I’m going to find a new obsession.


----------



## Chanelandco

I played with these two but did not go out like this. What do you think ? Too extra ??! Or do able ?


----------



## Chanelandco

Some other mod shots. Sorry for the quality of the pics


----------



## Notorious Pink

Chanelandco said:


> I played with these two but did not go out like this. What do you think ? Too extra ??! Or do able ?
> 
> View attachment 5593292


TBH, this is exactly the sort of thing my SA would suggest! It’s faaaaabuloous.


----------



## BigAkoya

Chanelandco said:


> I played with these two but did not go out like this. What do you think ? Too extra ??! Or do able ?
> 
> View attachment 5593292


Cute, but for me, it looks like you are trying a bit too hard to flash VCA pieces.  I prefer it without the Magic added; it makes more a carefree statement like you just tossed on your bling.  The effortless big bling look is what I prefer.

Of course, if you like it, keep doing it.  It’s all preference.


----------



## Chanelandco

Notorious Pink said:


> TBH, this is exactly the sort of thing my SA would suggest! It’s faaaaabuloous.


Thank you. I like it but was a bit like.. maybe too busy
I will play with it a bit more. 
Maybe as the top was already quite busy, it was not the best outfit to go with this combo.


----------



## Chanelandco

BigAkoya said:


> Cute, but for me, it looks like you are trying a bit too hard to flash VCA pieces.  I prefer it without the Magic added; it makes more a carefree statement like you just tossed on your bling.  The effortless look is what I prefer.
> 
> Of course, if you like it, keep doing it.  It’s all preference.


Thanks for jumping in. Understand what you mean. Lots of motifs indeed 
Will try again and see how it goes.


----------



## glamourbag

Chanelandco said:


> Some other mod shots. Sorry for the quality of the pics
> 
> View attachment 5593293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593295


I think all options are fun but when it all comes down to it, I think the onyx ten and MOP ten look perfect as is. Chic and stunning on you.


----------



## BigAkoya

Chanelandco said:


> Thanks for jumping in. Understand what you mean. Lots of motifs indeed
> Will try again and see how it goes



For me, it’s not too much motifs as I love the look of the 6-motif.  The 6-motif necklace is super gorgeous to me, especially when worn against skin, not over clothes.  

For me, I am not a fan of connecting/adding to “create” new pieces. It’s not a true VCA piece, and it just seems one is trying so hard to use all their VCA pieces. It’s also the MOP and then the bright green Magic malachite.  For me, that look doesn’t quite work, but again, everyone has their own jewelry look. 

I wanted a longer “20 motif” necklace look, so I made a super long necklace by connecting my 20 MOP with my 5 MOP.  It looked great actually, and you cannot see the clasp, but it’s a “created” piece which really bugged me the few times I wore it that way.  I felt like I was trying too hard.  Hence, I stopped.  

I love big bold bling.  If you like the look also, try wearing both your 10s, layering them as short necklaces, not connected.  You will get the nice bold black & white look. It will look great with an open collar or v-neck, not a scoop neck.  The two necklaces should lay against skin, not on top of clothes.  Maybe try that and see if you like it. Very striking in my opinion for a big look.  

Good luck playing!


----------



## Chanelandco

BigAkoya said:


> For me, it’s not too much motifs as I love the look of the 6-motif.  The 6-motif necklace is super gorgeous to me, especially when worn against skin, not over clothes.
> 
> For me, I am not a fan of connecting/adding to “create” new pieces. It’s not a true VCA piece, and it just seems one is trying so hard to use all their VCA pieces. It’s also the MOP and then the bright green Magic malachite.  For me, that look doesn’t quite work, but again, everyone has their own jewelry look.
> 
> I wanted a longer “20 motif” necklace look, so I made a super long necklace by connecting my 20 MOP with my 5 MOP.  It looked great actually, and you cannot see the clasp, but it’s a “created” piece which really bugged me the few times I wore it that way.  I felt like I was trying too hard.  Hence, I stopped.
> 
> I love big bold bling.  If you like the look also, try wearing both your 10s, layering them as short necklaces, not connected.  You will get the nice bold black & white look. It will look great with an open collar or v-neck, not a scoop neck.  The two necklaces should lay against skin, not on top of clothes.  Maybe try that and see if you like it. Very striking in my opinion for a big look.
> 
> Good luck playing!


Thank you for sharing Bigakoya
I personally dont have problem connecting my two 10 motifs. The clasp is visible and it is a created piece, but that is not an issue for me.
I also think that the way vca designed the Alhambra pieces is for mixing and matching.
But I agree that the contrast is big between the mop and malachite.
I dont know what is bugging me in this case, maybe I just need to find the right outfit for this.
Wearing the two 10 is also indeed beautiful. I sometimes wear them that way. Will think about taking a pic next time.


----------



## Chanelandco

glamourbag said:


> I think all options are fun but when it all comes down to it, I think the onyx ten and MOP ten look perfect as is. Chic and stunning on you.


Thank you glamourbag.
I love these pieces and agree they are very chic as they are. 
Bonus is I dont find them too dressy and wear them now almost daily.


----------



## glamourbag

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you glamourbag.
> I love these pieces and agree they are very chic as they are.
> Bonus is I dont find them too dressy and wear them now almost daily.


Do you ever layer the onyx 10 with the Mop ten - as in just put both on together and go? I imagine that would look fabulous with a black and white outfit. Hmmmmm, giving me ideas....


----------



## 100700

My new bracelet. I like this color and combinations the best~^^


----------



## Chanelandco

glamourbag said:


> Do you ever layer the onyx 10 with the Mop ten - as in just put both on together and go? I imagine that would look fabulous with a black and white outfit. Hmmmmm, giving me ideas....


I will take a pic next time. I wesr them like that sometimes and it is beautiful as well


----------



## glamourbag

100700 said:


> My new bracelet. I like this color and combinations the best~^^
> 
> View attachment 5593553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593554
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593556


It is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> For me, it’s not too much motifs as I love the look of the 6-motif.  The 6-motif necklace is super gorgeous to me, especially when worn against skin, not over clothes.
> 
> For me, I am not a fan of connecting/adding to “create” new pieces. It’s not a true VCA piece, and it just seems one is trying so hard to use all their VCA pieces. It’s also the MOP and then the bright green Magic malachite.  For me, that look doesn’t quite work, but again, everyone has their own jewelry look.
> 
> I wanted a longer “20 motif” necklace look, so I made a super long necklace by connecting my 20 MOP with my 5 MOP.  It looked great actually, and you cannot see the clasp, but it’s a “created” piece which really bugged me the few times I wore it that way.  I felt like I was trying too hard.  Hence, I stopped.
> 
> I love big bold bling.  If you like the look also, try wearing both your 10s, layering them as short necklaces, not connected.  You will get the nice bold black & white look. It will look great with an open collar or v-neck, not a scoop neck.  The two necklaces should lay against skin, not on top of clothes.  Maybe try that and see if you like it. Very striking in my opinion for a big look.
> 
> Good luck playing!


Am I mistaken or don’t you enjoy connecting your panda clip to your mop 20?


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Am I mistaken or don’t you enjoy connecting your panda clip to your mop 20?


Oh yes, forgot about that little guy.  I’ve abandoned him lately.   

I have not worn him on my 20 for a while.  He’s different though as he is an animal clip and it’s not connecting more Clovers.  I stopped connecting my 5 MOP to my 20 MOP though.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Oh yes, forgot about that little guy.  I’ve abandoned him lately.
> 
> I have not worn him on my 20 for a while.  He’s different though as he is an animal clip and it’s not connecting more Clovers.  I stopped connecting my 5 MOP to my 20 MOP though.


I see it as the same thing. Connecting a pin to a necklace to create a combo piece. No different than connecting any other pieces. 
I believe VCA encourages being creative with their pieces. I only bought my 5 motif bracelet since my SA convinced me to use it to connect to my 10 necklace for a longer necklace option. This is by far my most worn combo. I highly doubt anyone thinks my pieces are fake since I am connecting them.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I see it as the same thing. Connecting a pin to a necklace to create a combo piece. No different than connecting any other pieces.
> I believe VCA encourages being creative with their pieces. I only bought my 5 motif bracelet since my SA convinced me to use it to connect to my 10 necklace for a longer necklace option. This is by far my most worn combo. I highly doubt anyone thinks my pieces are fake since I am connecting them.


Animal clips to me fall in the same category where VCA makes clips that convert to a necklace which is the beauty of clips.

I actually do not think VCA corporate encourages connecting and mix/match Alhambra. My SA and I had a discussion about that. 
VCA does tons of advertisements, and they do not advertise the Alhambra collection as a "connect pieces to make different looks" type of line.  

Yes, I know people like to connect, and it's all preference, but VCA never markets that Alhambra is "versatile" and you can connect pieces.  The "versatile" concept was created by SAs to sell more Alhambra (bracelets are big sellers to push versatility according to my SA).

On fake, I would personally not worry or care what people think.  
For me, I wear VCA and other brands.  People may hate my style or think it's fake; it doesn't impact my life.  Ironically, I have actually been asked a few times if a piece I was wearing was real (they were not VCA pieces).  Jewelry is for me to love and enjoy, not for others.  

My reference to fake in the other thread you read is my response to the person who posted the comment and worried about Alhambra, so many fakes, people judging, etc.   So yes, in that sense, it could certainly look fake. 

I really would not give it a second thought if I were you... wear your bling how you like it and enjoy it.  Bling is for you to enjoy, and you have lovely pieces.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Animal clips to me fall in the same category where VCA makes clips that convert to a necklace which is the beauty of clips.
> 
> I actually do not think VCA corporate encourages connecting and mix/match Alhambra. My SA and I had a discussion about that.
> VCA does tons of advertisements, and they do not advertise the Alhambra collection as a "connect pieces to make different looks" type of line.
> 
> Yes, I know people like to connect, and it's all preference, but VCA never markets that Alhambra is "versatile" and you can connect pieces.  The "versatile" concept was created by SAs to sell more Alhambra (bracelets are big sellers to push versatility according to my SA).
> 
> On fake, I would personally not worry or care what people think.
> For me, I wear VCA and other brands.  People may hate my style or think it's fake; it doesn't impact my life.  Ironically, I have actually been asked a few times if a piece I was wearing was real (they were not VCA pieces).  Jewelry is for me to love and enjoy, not for others.
> 
> My reference to fake in the other thread you read is my response to the person who posted the comment and worried about Alhambra, so many fakes, people judging, etc.   So yes, in that sense, it could certainly look fake.
> 
> I really would not give it a second thought if I were you... wear your bling how you like it and enjoy it.  Bling is for you to enjoy, and you have lovely pieces.


I don’t worry or care if people think my items are fake. My comment was only in reference to your comment on other thread. 
When I was younger, I use to get asked all the time if my birkins/Kelly’s were real. I would say yes to them being fake for the fun of it and a few times the person said something along the lines as ‘I thought so. Who would pay that much for a real bag’ haha!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Animal clips to me fall in the same category where VCA makes clips that convert to a necklace which is the beauty of clips.
> 
> I actually do not think VCA corporate encourages connecting and mix/match Alhambra. My SA and I had a discussion about that.
> VCA does tons of advertisements, and they do not advertise the Alhambra collection as a "connect pieces to make different looks" type of line.
> 
> Yes, I know people like to connect, and it's all preference, but VCA never markets that Alhambra is "versatile" and you can connect pieces.  The "versatile" concept was created by SAs to sell more Alhambra (bracelets are big sellers to push versatility according to my SA).
> 
> On fake, I would personally not worry or care what people think.
> For me, I wear VCA and other brands.  People may hate my style or think it's fake; it doesn't impact my life.  Ironically, I have actually been asked a few times if a piece I was wearing was real (they were not VCA pieces).  Jewelry is for me to love and enjoy, not for others.
> 
> My reference to fake in the other thread you read is my response to the person who posted the comment and worried about Alhambra, so many fakes, people judging, etc.   So yes, in that sense, it could certainly look fake.
> 
> I really would not give it a second thought if I were you... wear your bling how you like it and enjoy it.  Bling is for you to enjoy, and you have lovely pieces.


Isn’t it amusing though, that on the other hand VCA corporate is very much in favor of some very strange combinations that they have come up with on their own. As long as it includes a watch, no hybrid mashup is off-limits. 
I say that jewelry and fashion are for fun! We should wear what we like, how we like, as long as it brings pleasure.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> Animal clips to me fall in the same category where VCA makes clips that convert to a necklace which is the beauty of clips.
> 
> I actually do not think VCA corporate encourages connecting and mix/match Alhambra. My SA and I had a discussion about that.
> VCA does tons of advertisements, and they do not advertise the Alhambra collection as a "connect pieces to make different looks" type of line.
> 
> Yes, I know people like to connect, and it's all preference, but VCA never markets that Alhambra is "versatile" and you can connect pieces.  The "versatile" concept was created by SAs to sell more Alhambra (bracelets are big sellers to push versatility according to my SA).
> 
> On fake, I would personally not worry or care what people think.
> For me, I wear VCA and other brands.  People may hate my style or think it's fake; it doesn't impact my life.  Ironically, I have actually been asked a few times if a piece I was wearing was real (they were not VCA pieces).  Jewelry is for me to love and enjoy, not for others.
> 
> My reference to fake in the other thread you read is my response to the person who posted the comment and worried about Alhambra, so many fakes, people judging, etc.   So yes, in that sense, it could certainly look fake.
> 
> I really would not give it a second thought if I were you... wear your bling how you like it and enjoy it.  Bling is for you to enjoy, and you have lovely pieces.


If other people assume that it's fake, whether you connect it or not, they will still assume what they like to assume. It makes no difference. Personally, the right length of the necklace is more important than what other people assume. 

Jewelry is very personal so it doesn't matter what other people like or dislike. It's how it makes the wearer feel. The wearers get to make a decision. 

If everyone comes out looking the same, it might look like wearing uniforms.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I loooooove this ring. Wear 3-4 times a week. Very comfortable and fits so many fingers so I switch up the look. DH was right that it is perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 5589771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589772


How did I miss this post? TPF moves so fast; if I don't follow it for a few days, I'm like 10 pages behind!  
I love love this ring and always love to see it on you.  It looks gorgeous on your hands. 

Every time I see you post a photo of your ring, I want to get one.  The YG, as you know, is what holds me back as I know I will rarely wear it (although about 75% of my handbag hardware is YG and that doesn't seem to bother me, probably because it's not on me and I don't see.  ).  

Your Noeud ring is the best bow ring I have seen, and it is actually the mixed gold that adds to its beauty and uniqueness. 
I've tried on a lot of bow rings, but not this one, so I can't visualize it's true size.   

I know they are both different looks, but as individual rings, do you find this ring has more presence than Lotus or do you think Lotus has more presence?


----------



## BigAkoya

jp824 said:


> Can’t decide which one I love more between lotus or pave frivole so I tend to rotate between these two. The turquoise butterfly  I wear rarely since it’s such a pain having to keep taking it off when I’m washing hands.
> 
> View attachment 5586845
> View attachment 5586846
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586848


I love all of them, they are gorgeous on you and all very different looks. 

I especially love the fact you do not mix metals if I am not mistaken. I could be wrong as photos are tough to really tell. 
It looks like you stayed with white metal wearing your Lotus, with RG wearing your RG Frivole, and YG wearing your butterfly.  
It looks really coordinated, matchy matchy unmatched pieces which I really like.  

The Rolex looks great with your Frivole, a nice mix of manly bold and girly feminine which I think is such an elegant chic look.  
Beautiful pieces!  

P.S.  I think it's okay to wear your butterfly ring while you wash your hands.  I have a turquoise set (non-VCA) that includes a ring. I wear it often in the summer.  When I was my hands, I also dry the ring and wipe down the turquoise stone.  I think it's letting it soak in a liquid that causes the stone to react with the chemicals and the color to change.  If you moisturize, I would definitely remove the ring first.  My turquoise ring has not changed color, and I wash my hands often.  However, my turquoise earrings have turned a darker blue green due to my morning routine which is always lotion first, then jewelry.  Hence, my nice moisturized fingers always touch my earrings which caused it to get darker.  I'm not going to change my routine, but just FYI that I do think if you wipe dry the turquoise after you wash your hands, it will be fine.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Flower power
> View attachment 5585934


Gorgeous bling as always, but... what caught my eye is the CC!   You're coming to the other side, please stay! 
CC is my brand.    More CC photos please with your gorgeous VCA; we see enough H.


----------



## BigAkoya

RosiePenners said:


> Recent addition to my collection however, I’m torn - to shorten or to dangle?
> 
> View attachment 5586222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586224


I vote shorten.  It looks like it's too long for you the way you wear it now, which it is. 
The dangle does not look like a charm because it is hooked on the clasp.  A true charm never hooks on the clasp.  
Plus, the dangling motif has loops on it, so it's definitely not a charm.  Not a great look in my opinion, but of course, everyone has their own preference in wearing jewelry.    

VCA bracelets are meant to be resized to fit you properly, so I vote shorten.
You can ask to use their bracelet sizing kit to see how many links you wish to remove.  

Congrats on your new bracelet!


----------



## RosiePenners

BigAkoya said:


> I vote shorten.  It looks like it's too long for you the way you wear it now, which it is.
> The dangle does not look like a charm because it is hooked on the clasp.  A true charm never hooks on the clasp.
> Plus, the dangling motif has loops on it, so it's definitely not a charm.  Not a great look in my opinion, but of course, everyone has their own preference in wearing jewelry.
> 
> VCA bracelets are meant to be resized to fit you properly, so I vote shorten.
> You can ask to use their bracelet sizing kit to see how many links you wish to remove.
> 
> Congrats on your new bracelet!


Have definitely asked for it to be shortened. 8 weeks waiting time! Thanks for responding.


----------



## BigAkoya

RosiePenners said:


> Have definitely asked for it to be shortened. 8 weeks waiting time! Thanks for responding.


You might get it faster; I hope you do.  The wait will be worth it. 
Congratulations again on your new bracelet!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> How did I miss this post? TPF moves so fast; if I don't follow it for a few days, I'm like 10 pages behind!
> I love love this ring and always love to see it on you.  It looks gorgeous on your hands.
> 
> Every time I see you post a photo of your ring, I want to get one.  The YG, as you know, is what holds me back as I know I will rarely wear it (although about 75% of my handbag hardware is YG and that doesn't seem to bother me, probably because it's not on me and I don't see.  ).
> 
> Your Noeud ring is the best bow ring I have seen, and it is actually the mixed gold that adds to its beauty and uniqueness.
> I've tried on a lot of bow rings, but not this one, so I can't visualize it's true size.
> 
> I know they are both different looks, but as individual rings, do you find this ring has more presence than Lotus or do you think Lotus has more presence?


Thanks! Not sure if this helps but it is rg and wg. Not yg. I find VCA’s wg and rg go together so well. Better than yg and wg. I think it would not be as beautiful in all wg. The two ton is what elevates the design. I know you are a purist to wg. The base of the ring is more wg so you could justify the rg is like a gemstone and just adding some colour to your wg ring. Haha trying to help you justify. Vca may not make in all wg since it compromises the design.  There is an older version in yg with yellow diamonds. I prefer the current version. 
I think they have similar presence. The lotus is bigger and very Blighty and covers more fingers.  I find on my hand the lotus stands out more since my hand is tanned so the wg and diamond fireball contrast well. But the noeud has more ‘life’ with it being truly 3d. Side by side the lotus looks to overwhelm noeud due to the diamonds. Let me take a side by side pic for you later today.


----------



## bucha

My current VCA family: Magic Alhambra necklace in guilloché gold, and Vintage Alhambra five motif bracelet in letterwood.


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Ooh thank you so much for this update! When you get Rose Horizon could you share photos of it on you? It looks great in the photos but I’m a bit worried the color might look darker than what I’m expecting. I have Rose Tamise and like it but it also ended up being darker than expected. I have Violet Byzantine but truthfully haven’t worn it out as a full set other than swatching it because I’m waiting for fall! Currently wearing Gris Etoupe channeling the fabulous @eternallove4bag even if it’s just a fraction of her stylishness


Hi!  Okay... here is my Hermes Nail Polish update.  I have been traveling, and while I was in London, I found Violet Byzantin!  I have been looking everywhere for this shade, and it's always sold out.  The Harrods Hermes SA said it was the most popular shade.  Well, lo and behold, I happened to walk into the Hermes at LHR, and they had it!  I was so excited!   They also had the two oranges I was debating, Orange Poppy and Orange Boite.  I purchased Orange Boite.

Here is a summary of my nail polish thoughts...

- Rose Horizon: LOVE LOVE LOVE!  This is the exact bright coral I was trying to find.  I wanted a bright true coral, but most corals are too pink or they are sunset red.  Rose Horizon is a bright happy color.  I love this color... a winner!

- Rose Tamise:  MIGHT LIKE, BUT DOUBT IT.  I have in my mind a very specific mauve.  My mauve is pale, rose-lilac-gray mauve.  Rose Tamise is not it!    Rose Tamise is too dark for me, and it has too much purple and red.  I tried it on a finger (two coats), and I might be able to like it, but I will definitely not love it.  Knowing myself, I will probably wear it twice and toss it.

- Orange Boite: WOW WOW WOW!  This  one is the surprise bomb!  For summer, I am really into bright coral and orange nail polishes.  I have been searching for a bright, but soft orange, and orange void of any red.  I am not a fan of colors that go toward the red spectrum.  Don't get me wrong, I used to love bright red nail polish, and red shades were all I wore.  However, one day, I looked at my hands and thought... "Big Akoya, that red is too darn red, red is harsh looking and makes your hands look old."    Hence I have banned red nail polish for me.  Orange and coral are softer but still bright.  They also give this warmth to hands.  Orange Boite is gorgeous.  It is a really beautiful orange.  I would recommend it if you like bright happy nail polish.  Orange Poppy had too much pink in the orange.  Also, because Orange Boite is such a true orange, I think it makes the skin glow in a nice way.

- Violet Byzantin:  BETTER THAN ROUGE NOIR!  I have worn Chanel Rouge Noir for years.  I love its deep intense color.  However, my pet peeve with Rouge Noir is that it is a dark merlot, and I'm not crazy about that brown in it.  My perfect deep color would be a dark aubergine, a deep plum with a slight blue peeking out.  Violet Byzantin is it!  It is exactly the shade I had envisioned in my head.  That dark aubergine gives it that intense purple that I want.  I love love love this shade, and I am so excited I found it.

I want to thank you again for turning me on to Hermes Nail Polish.  Now I wish I had purchased more shades to try them all.  I know some will be a hit while others a bit miss, but so far, I've had more hits than misses!   Oh, and of the three pale neutral shades you told me about...

I still love love love Rose Baltique as you suggested.  It absolutely makes my nails just glow.  I also like Rose Coquette.  It has more white to it, and the base is more pink, but I think it will look great in the fall/winter.  I love that shade too.  Rose Porcelaine is too powder pink white for me.  I'll probably end up tossing it, but I will wear it in the winter to see if grows on me, maybe like an pale ivory.

Below are some photos of the colors.  I did some mod shots of Rose Horizon, but as much as I tried, it doesn't quite reflect Rose Horizon's strong coral.  The photo shows it having a bit more red, but it doesn't.  It's definitely a bright, happy coral!  Beautiful color.  You can see it looks more intense than in the bottle.  I love it, but it may be too bright for you.  I also put Violet Byzantin next to my Chanel Rouge Noir so you can see the difference.  The Violet Byzantin has that intense purple I have been seeking.

The final picture of a room is my perfect mauve... a pale, rose-lilac-gray.  I can see it on my fingers... it would be so beautiful.  

Below, from left to right:
Orange Boite, Rose Horizon, Rose Tamise, Violet Byzantin, Chanel Rouge Noir


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Okay... here is my Hermes Nail Polish update.  I have been traveling, and while I was in London, I found Violet Byzantin!  I have been looking everywhere for this shade, and it's always sold out.  The Harrods Hermes SA said it was the most popular shade.  Well, lo and behold, I happened to walk into the Hermes at LHR, and they had it!  I was so excited!   They also had the two oranges I was debating, Orange Poppy and Orange Boite.  I purchased Orange Boite.
> 
> Here is a summary of my nail polish thoughts...
> 
> - Rose Horizon: LOVE LOVE LOVE!  This is the exact bright coral I was trying to find.  I wanted a bright true coral, but most corals are too pink or they are sunset red.  Rose Horizon is a bright happy color.  I love this color... a winner!
> 
> - Rose Tamise:  MIGHT LIKE, BUT DOUBT IT.  I have in my mind a very specific mauve.  My mauve is pale, rose-lilac-gray mauve.  Rose Tamise is not it!    Rose Tamise is too dark for me, and it has too much purple and red.  I tried it on a finger (two coats), and I might be able to like it, but I will definitely not love it.  Knowing myself, I will probably wear it twice and toss it.
> 
> - Orange Boite: WOW WOW WOW!  This  one is the surprise bomb!  For summer, I am really into bright coral and orange nail polishes.  I have been searching for a bright, but soft orange, and orange void of any red.  I am not a fan of colors that go toward the red spectrum.  Don't get me wrong, I used to love bright red nail polish, and red shades were all I wore.  However, one day, I looked at my hands and thought... "Big Akoya, that red is too darn red, red is harsh looking and makes your hands look old."    Hence I have banned red nail polish for me.  Orange and coral are softer but still bright.  They also give this warmth to hands.  Orange Boite is gorgeous.  It is a really beautiful orange.  I would recommend it if you like bright happy nail polish.  Orange Poppy had too much pink in the orange.  Also, because Orange Boite is such a true orange, I think it makes the skin glow in a nice way.
> 
> - Violet Byzantin:  BETTER THAN ROUGE NOIR!  I have worn Chanel Rouge Noir for years.  I love its deep intense color.  However, my pet peeve with Rouge Noir is that it is a dark merlot, and I'm not crazy about that brown in it.  My perfect deep color would be a dark aubergine, a deep plum with a slight blue peeking out.  Violet Byzantin is it!  It is exactly the shade I had envisioned in my head.  That dark aubergine gives it that intense purple that I want.  I love love love this shade, and I am so excited I found it.
> 
> I want to thank you again for turning me on to Hermes Nail Polish.  Now I wish I had purchased more shades to try them all.  I know some will be a hit while others a bit miss, but so far, I've had more hits than misses!   Oh, and of the three pale neutral shades you told me about...
> 
> I still love love love Rose Baltique as you suggested.  It absolutely makes my nails just glow.  I also like Rose Coquette.  It has more white to it, and the base is more pink, but I think it will look great in the fall/winter.  I love that shade too.  Rose Porcelaine is too powder pink white for me.  I'll probably end up tossing it, but I will wear it in the winter to see if grows on me, maybe like an pale ivory.
> 
> Below are some photos of the colors.  I did some mod shots of Rose Horizon, but as much as I tried, it doesn't quite reflect Rose Horizon's strong coral.  The photo shows it having a bit more red, but it doesn't.  It's definitely a bright, happy coral!  Beautiful color.  You can see it looks more intense than in the bottle.  I love it, but it may be too bright for you.  I also put Violet Byzantin next to my Chanel Rouge Noir so you can see the difference.  The Violet Byzantin has that intense purple I have been seeking.
> 
> The final picture of a room is my perfect mauve... a pale, rose-lilac-gray.  I can see it on my fingers... it would be so beautiful.
> 
> Below, from left to right:
> Orange Boite, Rose Horizon, Rose Tamise, Violet Byzantin, Chanel Rouge Noir
> View attachment 5594644
> 
> View attachment 5594645
> 
> View attachment 5594647
> 
> View attachment 5594648
> 
> View attachment 5594649



Gorgeous and I agree about mauve.

I just bought Rose Baltique myself and I am so excited to try it.


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Okay... here is my Hermes Nail Polish update.  I have been traveling, and while I was in London, I found Violet Byzantin!  I have been looking everywhere for this shade, and it's always sold out.  The Harrods Hermes SA said it was the most popular shade.  Well, lo and behold, I happened to walk into the Hermes at LHR, and they had it!  I was so excited!   They also had the two oranges I was debating, Orange Poppy and Orange Boite.  I purchased Orange Boite.
> 
> Here is a summary of my nail polish thoughts...
> 
> - Rose Horizon: LOVE LOVE LOVE!  This is the exact bright coral I was trying to find.  I wanted a bright true coral, but most corals are too pink or they are sunset red.  Rose Horizon is a bright happy color.  I love this color... a winner!
> 
> - Rose Tamise:  MIGHT LIKE, BUT DOUBT IT.  I have in my mind a very specific mauve.  My mauve is pale, rose-lilac-gray mauve.  Rose Tamise is not it!    Rose Tamise is too dark for me, and it has too much purple and red.  I tried it on a finger (two coats), and I might be able to like it, but I will definitely not love it.  Knowing myself, I will probably wear it twice and toss it.
> 
> - Orange Boite: WOW WOW WOW!  This  one is the surprise bomb!  For summer, I am really into bright coral and orange nail polishes.  I have been searching for a bright, but soft orange, and orange void of any red.  I am not a fan of colors that go toward the red spectrum.  Don't get me wrong, I used to love bright red nail polish, and red shades were all I wore.  However, one day, I looked at my hands and thought... "Big Akoya, that red is too darn red, red is harsh looking and makes your hands look old."    Hence I have banned red nail polish for me.  Orange and coral are softer but still bright.  They also give this warmth to hands.  Orange Boite is gorgeous.  It is a really beautiful orange.  I would recommend it if you like bright happy nail polish.  Orange Poppy had too much pink in the orange.  Also, because Orange Boite is such a true orange, I think it makes the skin glow in a nice way.
> 
> - Violet Byzantin:  BETTER THAN ROUGE NOIR!  I have worn Chanel Rouge Noir for years.  I love its deep intense color.  However, my pet peeve with Rouge Noir is that it is a dark merlot, and I'm not crazy about that brown in it.  My perfect deep color would be a dark aubergine, a deep plum with a slight blue peeking out.  Violet Byzantin is it!  It is exactly the shade I had envisioned in my head.  That dark aubergine gives it that intense purple that I want.  I love love love this shade, and I am so excited I found it.
> 
> I want to thank you again for turning me on to Hermes Nail Polish.  Now I wish I had purchased more shades to try them all.  I know some will be a hit while others a bit miss, but so far, I've had more hits than misses!   Oh, and of the three pale neutral shades you told me about...
> 
> I still love love love Rose Baltique as you suggested.  It absolutely makes my nails just glow.  I also like Rose Coquette.  It has more white to it, and the base is more pink, but I think it will look great in the fall/winter.  I love that shade too.  Rose Porcelaine is too powder pink white for me.  I'll probably end up tossing it, but I will wear it in the winter to see if grows on me, maybe like an pale ivory.
> 
> Below are some photos of the colors.  I did some mod shots of Rose Horizon, but as much as I tried, it doesn't quite reflect Rose Horizon's strong coral.  The photo shows it having a bit more red, but it doesn't.  It's definitely a bright, happy coral!  Beautiful color.  You can see it looks more intense than in the bottle.  I love it, but it may be too bright for you.  I also put Violet Byzantin next to my Chanel Rouge Noir so you can see the difference.  The Violet Byzantin has that intense purple I have been seeking.
> 
> The final picture of a room is my perfect mauve... a pale, rose-lilac-gray.  I can see it on my fingers... it would be so beautiful.
> 
> Below, from left to right:
> Orange Boite, Rose Horizon, Rose Tamise, Violet Byzantin, Chanel Rouge Noir
> View attachment 5594644
> 
> View attachment 5594645
> 
> View attachment 5594647
> 
> View attachment 5594648
> 
> View attachment 5594649



Oh goodness I love this update so much!! Thank you for your thorough thoughts and review on each color, I agree with everything you said. I had a feeling Rose Tamise was going to be a bit too dark and brownish for you too but wanted to let you come to your own conclusions first. I love the mauve wall color you posted and would love it in a nail color too. I have a feeling Essie or OPI might have a shade like that but formula wise and brush wise Hermes is still my absolute favorite. I can’t wait for them to release more neutral colors 

I LOVE Rose Horizon on you, it suits your complexion so well and such a good summer pop of color! I can just see you wearing this with your Pucci leggings, a crisp white shirt, and your bling.. Fabulous! Just beautiful on you. If you have time I would love to see Orange Boite on your hand as well, I was honestly debating whether or not to get Rose Horizon or Orange Boite but was worried it might be too much of a bright pop for a normally neutral person like me. There’s some exceptions to the rule though so I wonder if these would be worth getting for me. I love how the coral shade looks on you though, and so glad you fell in love with these polishes too!!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Okay... here is my Hermes Nail Polish update.  I have been traveling, and while I was in London, I found Violet Byzantin!  I have been looking everywhere for this shade, and it's always sold out.  The Harrods Hermes SA said it was the most popular shade.  Well, lo and behold, I happened to walk into the Hermes at LHR, and they had it!  I was so excited!   They also had the two oranges I was debating, Orange Poppy and Orange Boite.  I purchased Orange Boite.
> 
> Here is a summary of my nail polish thoughts...
> 
> - Rose Horizon: LOVE LOVE LOVE!  This is the exact bright coral I was trying to find.  I wanted a bright true coral, but most corals are too pink or they are sunset red.  Rose Horizon is a bright happy color.  I love this color... a winner!
> 
> - Rose Tamise:  MIGHT LIKE, BUT DOUBT IT.  I have in my mind a very specific mauve.  My mauve is pale, rose-lilac-gray mauve.  Rose Tamise is not it!    Rose Tamise is too dark for me, and it has too much purple and red.  I tried it on a finger (two coats), and I might be able to like it, but I will definitely not love it.  Knowing myself, I will probably wear it twice and toss it.
> 
> - Orange Boite: WOW WOW WOW!  This  one is the surprise bomb!  For summer, I am really into bright coral and orange nail polishes.  I have been searching for a bright, but soft orange, and orange void of any red.  I am not a fan of colors that go toward the red spectrum.  Don't get me wrong, I used to love bright red nail polish, and red shades were all I wore.  However, one day, I looked at my hands and thought... "Big Akoya, that red is too darn red, red is harsh looking and makes your hands look old."    Hence I have banned red nail polish for me.  Orange and coral are softer but still bright.  They also give this warmth to hands.  Orange Boite is gorgeous.  It is a really beautiful orange.  I would recommend it if you like bright happy nail polish.  Orange Poppy had too much pink in the orange.  Also, because Orange Boite is such a true orange, I think it makes the skin glow in a nice way.
> 
> - Violet Byzantin:  BETTER THAN ROUGE NOIR!  I have worn Chanel Rouge Noir for years.  I love its deep intense color.  However, my pet peeve with Rouge Noir is that it is a dark merlot, and I'm not crazy about that brown in it.  My perfect deep color would be a dark aubergine, a deep plum with a slight blue peeking out.  Violet Byzantin is it!  It is exactly the shade I had envisioned in my head.  That dark aubergine gives it that intense purple that I want.  I love love love this shade, and I am so excited I found it.
> 
> I want to thank you again for turning me on to Hermes Nail Polish.  Now I wish I had purchased more shades to try them all.  I know some will be a hit while others a bit miss, but so far, I've had more hits than misses!   Oh, and of the three pale neutral shades you told me about...
> 
> I still love love love Rose Baltique as you suggested.  It absolutely makes my nails just glow.  I also like Rose Coquette.  It has more white to it, and the base is more pink, but I think it will look great in the fall/winter.  I love that shade too.  Rose Porcelaine is too powder pink white for me.  I'll probably end up tossing it, but I will wear it in the winter to see if grows on me, maybe like an pale ivory.
> 
> Below are some photos of the colors.  I did some mod shots of Rose Horizon, but as much as I tried, it doesn't quite reflect Rose Horizon's strong coral.  The photo shows it having a bit more red, but it doesn't.  It's definitely a bright, happy coral!  Beautiful color.  You can see it looks more intense than in the bottle.  I love it, but it may be too bright for you.  I also put Violet Byzantin next to my Chanel Rouge Noir so you can see the difference.  The Violet Byzantin has that intense purple I have been seeking.
> 
> The final picture of a room is my perfect mauve... a pale, rose-lilac-gray.  I can see it on my fingers... it would be so beautiful.
> 
> Below, from left to right:
> Orange Boite, Rose Horizon, Rose Tamise, Violet Byzantin, Chanel Rouge Noir
> View attachment 5594644
> 
> View attachment 5594645
> 
> View attachment 5594647
> 
> View attachment 5594648
> 
> View attachment 5594649


Thank you for this review! We can always trust you to give a proper well thought out perspective and its always helpful! Im not an orange gal but next time Im by an H counter Im looking for this Boîte Orange as well as Rose Horizon. For me its bright toes and Im always looking for good corals which are very hard for me to find. Side note: the frivole is chef's kiss on you.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> How did I miss this post? TPF moves so fast; if I don't follow it for a few days, I'm like 10 pages behind!
> I love love this ring and always love to see it on you.  It looks gorgeous on your hands.
> 
> Every time I see you post a photo of your ring, I want to get one.  The YG, as you know, is what holds me back as I know I will rarely wear it (although about 75% of my handbag hardware is YG and that doesn't seem to bother me, probably because it's not on me and I don't see.  ).
> 
> Your Noeud ring is the best bow ring I have seen, and it is actually the mixed gold that adds to its beauty and uniqueness.
> I've tried on a lot of bow rings, but not this one, so I can't visualize it's true size.
> 
> I know they are both different looks, but as individual rings, do you find this ring has more presence than Lotus or do you think Lotus has more presence?


Here are a few comparison shots. The rings are actually about the same size when lotus is worn closed. The lotus has a higher profile than the noeud. I was thinking the noeud sticker out more but it actually does not. In person the noeud looks more 3d than than lotus even though it has a lower profile. To me they both have similar presence for different reasons. Wish I had frivole btf ring to compare to…someday…


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Thank you for this review! We can always trust you to give a proper well thought out perspective and its always helpful! Im not an orange gal but next time Im by an H counter Im looking for this Boîte Orange as well as Rose Horizon. For me its bright toes and Im always looking for good corals which are very hard for me to find. Side note: the frivole is chef's kiss on you.


I was never a coral gal either.  I was mostly a red gal, but I now find reds too harsh.  I also love how coral pops and is so happy.  There are so many shades of coral, and for me, I find the best coral is one that has more orange (e.g. a drop of yellow) vs. too much red, which turns it more reddish coral or pinky coral.

I think if you love a bright coral, especially for your toes, you will love Rose Horizon. It screams happy toes!  I put Rose Horizon on my toes too and love it!
I will wear Orange Boite next and post for you and @tenshix.  I think I am going to love Orange Boite!

@tenshix
My gut says you will love Orange Boite more than Rose Horizon.  If I read you correctly, you want something bright, but not too much "red coral" and no to "bright pink coral."  You want a crispy orange coral.  That's actually what I want too, and that's Orange Boite!  It's a nice bright orange, but because it has a lot of white in it, it's a clean, calm, yet bright orange.  It's like a freshly squeezed glass of orange juice, bright, yet clean (not orange juice in a carton which is too intense).

I will put on Orange Boite next and report back!
And yes, I love love love the fat brush!  In the photo I posted, I did my own nails.  I am the worst painter, so I rarely do my own nails, but the big fat brush helped a lot especially with the curved edge.  I didn't get much color on my cuticles, but of course, I still got color all over the sides of my nails.    
But... soap & water to the rescue!  After my nails dried, I just soaked my hands for a few seconds to soften my skin and scraped off the messy sides.

I envy all of you who do such a great job painting your nails!  Painting nails is definitely an art.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Here are a few comparison shots. The rings are actually about the same size when lotus is worn closed. The lotus has a higher profile than the noeud. I was thinking the noeud sticker out more but it actually does not. In person the noeud looks more 3d than than lotus even though it has a lower profile. To me they both have similar presence for different reasons. Wish I had frivole btf ring to compare to…someday…
> 
> View attachment 5594779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594781


Thank you for posting this!  I am going to save these photos! 
I love the Noeud, and I love how airy it is, yet it still has such presence.  It's a very creative design vs. pure bling.  I also love how it's so three dimensional.  Love love love!  The only drawback for me as you know is the RG, but I agree with you... the mixed metal look for each is part of the look.  I do not think it will look the same in all WG.

By the way, you look fabulous with big rings.  Your fingers are so long and slender. 
And... speaking of nail polish... you are so on trend.  Deliberate or not, you are spot on with Barbiecore!


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> Gorgeous and I agree about mauve.
> 
> I just bought Rose Baltique myself and I am so excited to try it.


I think you will love Rose Baltique.  I purchased all three of the nude shades, and in the bottle Rose Baltique was my least favorite.  I thought for sure I would hate it (so dark in the bottle).  
However, @tenshix loved it so much, I tried that shade on first, and wow wow wow... it's simply gorgeous to me.  
Rose Coquette is my second favorite, a drop more white and a drop more pink, so it runs a bit cooler. 

I'm so glad you got a bottle of Rose Baltique!  This shade is also a hard one to find.


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> I think you will love Rose Baltique.  I purchased all three of the nude shades, and in the bottle Rose Baltique was my least favorite.  I thought for sure I would hate it (so dark in the bottle).
> However, @tenshix loved it so much, I tried that shade on first, and wow wow wow... it's simply gorgeous to me.
> Rose Coquette is my second favorite, a drop more white and a drop more pink, so it runs a bit cooler.
> 
> I'm so glad you got a bottle of Rose Baltique!  This shade is also a hard one to find.


I also love the rose horizon on you.  I hope you find that perfect mauve.  Please share when you do!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> I loooooove this ring. Wear 3-4 times a week. Very comfortable and fits so many fingers so I switch up the look. DH was right that it is perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 5589771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589772





lynne_ross said:


> Here are a few comparison shots. The rings are actually about the same size when lotus is worn closed. The lotus has a higher profile than the noeud. I was thinking the noeud sticker out more but it actually does not. In person the noeud looks more 3d than than lotus even though it has a lower profile. To me they both have similar presence for different reasons. Wish I had frivole btf ring to compare to…someday…
> 
> View attachment 5594779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594780


You have such elegant hands @lynne_ross 
Both your rings look perfect on you! Btw, especially loving your matching Kelly and dress in the first pic.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Gorgeous bling as always, but... what caught my eye is the CC!   You're coming to the other side, please stay!
> CC is my brand.    More CC photos please with your gorgeous VCA; we see enough H.


Haha Chanel has been tempting me with their new colors recently @BigAkoya even though I sometimes like to cheat on my fave brand, I still remain a Hermès gal

BTW, like you and @tenshix I am a die hard Hermès nail polish lover! The wider brush and the consistency of the colors are my absolute favorite. I have been having so much fun trying out their different colors. Hoping for more neutrals to be released. We need our own thread of Hermès nail polish and VCA jewelry  I have quite a few pics I can contribute there and I know you do too


----------



## eternallove4bag

artistemd said:


> I love it all! Is that stunning bag rouge casaque? Gorgeous color.


Thank you @artistemd it is Rouge Casaque, my favorite shade of red! 


PC1984 said:


> Love!! What sizes are your clover and JUC? Does the nail tip ever slide over the clover?


Thank you @PC1984 My clover is the small size and JUC is 15. I have never had the tip slide over the clover. The two stack well together and there are no overlaps, thank god.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Just loving this ring. Was supposed to be a RHR but love wearing it as an alternative ering. It’s sooooo sparkly.
> 
> View attachment 5592559


It looks stunning on you @EpiFanatic and you absolutely rock it girl!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Haha Chanel has been tempting me with their new colors recently @BigAkoya even though I sometimes like to cheat on my fave brand, I still remain a Hermès gal
> 
> BTW, like you and @tenshix I am a die hard Hermès nail polish lover! The wider brush and the consistency of the colors are my absolute favorite. I have been having so much fun trying out their different colors. Hoping for more neutrals to be released. We need our own thread of Hermès nail polish and VCA jewelry  I have quite a few pics I can contribute there and I know you do too


The Trendy CC is coming out in RG!  Just for you!   I love that bag... waiting for happy colors though.  The recent seasonal colors have been all neutrals.  

I would love to hear of your favorite Hermes colors!  Please share!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> The Trendy CC is coming out in RG!  Just for you!   I love that bag... waiting for happy colors though.  The recent seasonal colors have been all neutrals.
> 
> I would love to hear of your favorite Hermes colors!  Please share!


These darn brands know how to get me with RG hardware  … cannot wait to see the trendy CC in RG

With regards to the Hermès nail polish, here are a few of my faves. Since I am posting most of the pics with VCA bling, I am hoping they count as VCA in action 

Rose Baltique is my absolute fave shade:



Rose Coquille is a tad bit too sheer for me but I still like it:


Rose Tamise is nice but I can live without it :


Vert Ecossais speaks to me because I am a green lover:


I am also a fan of blue:



My favorite orange is the orange brûlé. It’s perfect for Fall weather:



Last but not the least, I love rouge H! 



Oh lord did not intend to post a gazillion pics! Sorry everyone for spamming with so many pics at the same time! I do get carried away sometimes with sharing my love for blings, bags, shoes, shawls and nail polishes


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> These darn brands know how to get me with RG hardware  … cannot wait to see the trendy CC in RG
> 
> With regards to the Hermès nail polish, here are a few of my faves. Since I am posting most of the pics with VCA bling, I am hoping they count as VCA in action
> 
> Rose Baltique is my absolute fave shade:
> View attachment 5594992
> 
> 
> Rose Coquille is a tad bit too sheer for me but I still like it:
> View attachment 5594993
> 
> Rose Tamise is nice but I can live without it :
> View attachment 5594994
> 
> Vert Ecossais speaks to me because I am a green lover:
> View attachment 5594995
> 
> I am also a fan of blue:
> View attachment 5594996
> 
> 
> My favorite orange is the orange brûlé. It’s perfect for Fall weather:
> View attachment 5594998
> 
> 
> Last but not the least, I love rouge H!
> View attachment 5595000
> 
> 
> Oh lord did not intend to post a gazillion pics! Sorry everyone for spamming with so many pics at the same time! I do get carried away sometimes with sharing my love for blings, bags, shoes, shawls and nail polishes


Not too many pictures at all ; they’re so elegant I love seeing how you style everything


----------



## A bottle of Red

@lynne_ross  your rings are stunning! The bow just elegantly ties and flows around your finger ; so dreamy


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> You have such elegant hands @lynne_ross
> Both your rings look perfect on you! Btw, especially loving your matching Kelly and dress in the first pic.


Thanks! I actually bought the dress just wear with that Kelly.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> These darn brands know how to get me with RG hardware  … cannot wait to see the trendy CC in RG
> 
> With regards to the Hermès nail polish, here are a few of my faves. Since I am posting most of the pics with VCA bling, I am hoping they count as VCA in action
> 
> Rose Baltique is my absolute fave shade:
> View attachment 5594992
> 
> 
> Rose Coquille is a tad bit too sheer for me but I still like it:
> View attachment 5594993
> 
> Rose Tamise is nice but I can live without it :
> View attachment 5594994
> 
> Vert Ecossais speaks to me because I am a green lover:
> View attachment 5594995
> 
> I am also a fan of blue:
> View attachment 5594996
> 
> 
> My favorite orange is the orange brûlé. It’s perfect for Fall weather:
> View attachment 5594998
> 
> 
> Last but not the least, I love rouge H!
> View attachment 5595000
> 
> 
> Oh lord did not intend to post a gazillion pics! Sorry everyone for spamming with so many pics at the same time! I do get carried away sometimes with sharing my love for blings, bags, shoes, shawls and nail polishes


Your nails, bling, clothing and pictures are always so beautiful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Not too many pictures at all ; they’re so elegant I love seeing how you style everything


You are too kind! Thank you @A bottle of Red … when I am off work in summer, I am usually in super casual clothing. The rest of the year, my shawls add a little bit of interesting dimension to my otherwise boring formal clothes


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Your nails, bling, clothing and pictures are always so beautiful.


Thank you so much @lynne_ross .. I swear it’s the amazing lighting in the car


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> I was never a coral gal either.  I was mostly a red gal, but I now find reds too harsh.  I also love how coral pops and is so happy.  There are so many shades of coral, and for me, I find the best coral is one that has more orange (e.g. a drop of yellow) vs. too much red, which turns it more reddish coral or pinky coral.
> 
> I think if you love a bright coral, especially for your toes, you will love Rose Horizon. It screams happy toes!  I put Rose Horizon on my toes too and love it!
> I will wear Orange Boite next and post for you and @tenshix.  I think I am going to love Orange Boite!
> 
> @tenshix
> My gut says you will love Orange Boite more than Rose Horizon.  If I read you correctly, you want something bright, but not too much "red coral" and no to "bright pink coral."  You want a crispy orange coral.  That's actually what I want too, and that's Orange Boite!  It's a nice bright orange, but because it has a lot of white in it, it's a clean, calm, yet bright orange.  It's like a freshly squeezed glass of orange juice, bright, yet clean (not orange juice in a carton which is too intense).
> 
> I will put on Orange Boite next and report back!
> And yes, I love love love the fat brush!  In the photo I posted, I did my own nails.  I am the worst painter, so I rarely do my own nails, but the big fat brush helped a lot especially with the curved edge.  I didn't get much color on my cuticles, but of course, I still got color all over the sides of my nails.
> But... soap & water to the rescue!  After my nails dried, I just soaked my hands for a few seconds to soften my skin and scraped off the messy sides.
> 
> I envy all of you who do such a great job painting your nails!  Painting nails is definitely an art.



I couldn’t tell that you did your nails yourself in your photos honestly, I thought it was professionally done!! It was very neat and tidy. The brushes on them do make it a lot easier to do it yourself though and I like that there’s minimal streaking. Ok I’ll wait back for your report on Orange Boite, I may have to jump to the bright polish pool after   

Also completely agree with you on Rose Baltique being the first fave then Rose Coquille second and Rose Porcelain as the last nude I liked. But like you said I think it could be a nice one for winter. All are great nude polishes though, I’m so glad we were able to convert some TPF members here to try them too


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> These darn brands know how to get me with RG hardware  … cannot wait to see the trendy CC in RG
> 
> With regards to the Hermès nail polish, here are a few of my faves. Since I am posting most of the pics with VCA bling, I am hoping they count as VCA in action
> 
> Rose Baltique is my absolute fave shade:
> View attachment 5594992
> 
> 
> Rose Coquille is a tad bit too sheer for me but I still like it:
> View attachment 5594993
> 
> Rose Tamise is nice but I can live without it :
> View attachment 5594994
> 
> Vert Ecossais speaks to me because I am a green lover:
> View attachment 5594995
> 
> I am also a fan of blue:
> View attachment 5594996
> 
> 
> My favorite orange is the orange brûlé. It’s perfect for Fall weather:
> View attachment 5594998
> 
> 
> Last but not the least, I love rouge H!
> View attachment 5595000
> 
> 
> Oh lord did not intend to post a gazillion pics! Sorry everyone for spamming with so many pics at the same time! I do get carried away sometimes with sharing my love for blings, bags, shoes, shawls and nail polishes



Oh myyyy goodness, is there a day you don’t look fabulous and coordinated ever? Your DH is so very blessed  You have such nice model like hands and fingernails, Hermes needs to hire you for their ads. I really love seeing all these shades on others and seeing which ones are your favorites too, so happy to find another gal for the Rose Baltique lovers fan club  It’s just the best neutral nude and universally flattering on any skintone IMO. I love Vert Ecossais too, was using that last Christmas and felt very festive but chic, I just love the deep teal green shade. Thank you for all these eye candy photos with bling and outfits to boot!


----------



## WingNut

@eternallove4bag and @BigAkoya: Late to reply to all of your beautiful shots with Hermes nails polish....cannot tell you both how much I appreciate these posts (always looking for that perfect nude, coral, green, etc), and how nicely you've coordinated every one of them with your Hermes and VCA goodies! Thank you for the reviews!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Oh myyyy goodness, is there a day you don’t look fabulous and coordinated ever? Your DH is so very blessed  You have such nice model like hands and fingernails, Hermes needs to hire you for their ads. I really love seeing all these shades on others and seeing which ones are your favorites too, so happy to find another gal for the Rose Baltique lovers fan club  It’s just the best neutral nude and universally flattering on any skintone IMO. I love Vert Ecossais too, was using that last Christmas and felt very festive but chic, I just love the deep teal green shade. Thank you for all these eye candy photos with bling and outfits to boot!


You my dear know how to feel a girl feel so special thank you always @tenshix
I honestly feel Hermès nailed it with their Rose Baltique. It’s just perfect and I reach out for it the most! Can’t wait to see what other colors they launch.


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> @eternallove4bag and @BigAkoya: Late to reply to all of your beautiful shots with Hermes nails polish....cannot tell you both how much I appreciate these posts (always looking for that perfect nude, coral, green, etc), and how nicely you've coordinated every one of them with your Hermes and VCA goodies! Thank you for the reviews!


Thank you @WingNut I love nail polishes myself and feel they complete the look so always on the hunt myself to find the perfect shades.


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> These darn brands know how to get me with RG hardware  … cannot wait to see the trendy CC in RG
> 
> With regards to the Hermès nail polish, here are a few of my faves. Since I am posting most of the pics with VCA bling, I am hoping they count as VCA in action
> 
> Rose Baltique is my absolute fave shade:
> View attachment 5594992
> 
> 
> Rose Coquille is a tad bit too sheer for me but I still like it:
> View attachment 5594993
> 
> Rose Tamise is nice but I can live without it :
> View attachment 5594994
> 
> Vert Ecossais speaks to me because I am a green lover:
> View attachment 5594995
> 
> I am also a fan of blue:
> View attachment 5594996
> 
> 
> My favorite orange is the orange brûlé. It’s perfect for Fall weather:
> View attachment 5594998
> 
> 
> Last but not the least, I love rouge H!
> View attachment 5595000
> 
> 
> Oh lord did not intend to post a gazillion pics! Sorry everyone for spamming with so many pics at the same time! I do get carried away sometimes with sharing my love for blings, bags, shoes, shawls and nail polishes



The QUEEN of colour coordination!


----------



## jenayb

lynne_ross said:


> Here are a few comparison shots. The rings are actually about the same size when lotus is worn closed. The lotus has a higher profile than the noeud. I was thinking the noeud sticker out more but it actually does not. In person the noeud looks more 3d than than lotus even though it has a lower profile. To me they both have similar presence for different reasons. Wish I had frivole btf ring to compare to…someday…
> 
> View attachment 5594779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594781



Yowza!!! Gorgeous.


----------



## sjunky13

lynne_ross said:


> Here are a few comparison shots. The rings are actually about the same size when lotus is worn closed. The lotus has a higher profile than the noeud. I was thinking the noeud sticker out more but it actually does not. In person the noeud looks more 3d than than lotus even though it has a lower profile. To me they both have similar presence for different reasons. Wish I had frivole btf ring to compare to…someday…
> 
> View attachment 5594779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594781


The Noeud looks beautiful on you. You have lovely hands. Which earrings do you wear with your rings?


----------



## lynne_ross

sjunky13 said:


> The Noeud looks beautiful on you. You have lovely hands. Which earrings do you wear with your rings?


Thanks! 
I have accepted I am one of those people that does not match my jewellery pieces. I wear whatever suits my clothing or occasion, but the individual pieces might not match. Since my noeud is an often worn piece I have worn it with a range of earrings in wg, yg, diamonds, stones, studs, hoops. I can’t say I have a perfect pairing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> The QUEEN of colour coordination!


Thank you @jenaywins


----------



## jp824

BigAkoya said:


> I love all of them, they are gorgeous on you and all very different looks.
> 
> I especially love the fact you do not mix metals if I am not mistaken. I could be wrong as photos are tough to really tell.
> It looks like you stayed with white metal wearing your Lotus, with RG wearing your RG Frivole, and YG wearing your butterfly.
> It looks really coordinated, matchy matchy unmatched pieces which I really like.
> 
> The Rolex looks great with your Frivole, a nice mix of manly bold and girly feminine which I think is such an elegant chic look.
> Beautiful pieces!
> 
> P.S.  I think it's okay to wear your butterfly ring while you wash your hands.  I have a turquoise set (non-VCA) that includes a ring. I wear it often in the summer.  When I was my hands, I also dry the ring and wipe down the turquoise stone.  I think it's letting it soak in a liquid that causes the stone to react with the chemicals and the color to change.  If you moisturize, I would definitely remove the ring first.  My turquoise ring has not changed color, and I wash my hands often.  However, my turquoise earrings have turned a darker blue green due to my morning routine which is always lotion first, then jewelry.  Hence, my nice moisturized fingers always touch my earrings which caused it to get darker.  I'm not going to change my routine, but just FYI that I do think if you wipe dry the turquoise after you wash your hands, it will be fine.


Thank you!  I try to not mix metals if possible, but sometimes I’m pressed for time and the coordination goes out the window.  So glad to hear that your turquoise withstood the washing of hands . I can’t even count the number of times I’ve washed my hands and forgotten to take off the ring.  I feel much better now about wearing my turquoise butterfly.  We’re nearing the end of summer so I should maximize cost per wear!


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> These darn brands know how to get me with RG hardware  … cannot wait to see the trendy CC in RG
> 
> With regards to the Hermès nail polish, here are a few of my faves. Since I am posting most of the pics with VCA bling, I am hoping they count as VCA in action
> 
> Rose Baltique is my absolute fave shade:
> View attachment 5594992
> 
> 
> Rose Coquille is a tad bit too sheer for me but I still like it:
> View attachment 5594993
> 
> Rose Tamise is nice but I can live without it :
> View attachment 5594994
> 
> Vert Ecossais speaks to me because I am a green lover:
> View attachment 5594995
> 
> I am also a fan of blue:
> View attachment 5594996
> 
> 
> My favorite orange is the orange brûlé. It’s perfect for Fall weather:
> View attachment 5594998
> 
> 
> Last but not the least, I love rouge H!
> View attachment 5595000
> 
> 
> Oh lord did not intend to post a gazillion pics! Sorry everyone for spamming with so many pics at the same time! I do get carried away sometimes with sharing my love for blings, bags, shoes, shawls and nail polishes


I actually want more pics! Stunning, all!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> I actually want more pics! Stunning, all!


Aww thank you @chiaoapple


----------



## thay

bucha said:


> My current VCA family: Magic Alhambra necklace in guilloché gold, and Vintage Alhambra five motif bracelet in letterwood.
> 
> View attachment 5594551


hi! may i ask a question... do you find the chain for your magic (when doubled) twists a lot (if that makes sense). thanks so much in advance.


----------



## 100700

I trade my old jewelry for a vca necklace here she is


----------



## bucha

thay said:


> hi! may i ask a question... do you find the chain for your magic (when doubled) twists a lot (if that makes sense). thanks so much in advance.


Hi Thay, no it doesn't! When doubled, the chain for my Magic pendant does not twist at all. I think I know what you are referring to - I used to have a Vintage Alhambra in hammered gold with a chain that twisted constantly.


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Oh goodness I love this update so much!! Thank you for your thorough thoughts and review on each color, I agree with everything you said. I had a feeling Rose Tamise was going to be a bit too dark and brownish for you too but wanted to let you come to your own conclusions first. I love the mauve wall color you posted and would love it in a nail color too. I have a feeling Essie or OPI might have a shade like that but formula wise and brush wise Hermes is still my absolute favorite. I can’t wait for them to release more neutral colors
> 
> I LOVE Rose Horizon on you, it suits your complexion so well and such a good summer pop of color! I can just see you wearing this with your Pucci leggings, a crisp white shirt, and your bling.. Fabulous! Just beautiful on you. If you have time I would love to see Orange Boite on your hand as well, I was honestly debating whether or not to get Rose Horizon or Orange Boite but was worried it might be too much of a bright pop for a normally neutral person like me. There’s some exceptions to the rule though so I wonder if these would be worth getting for me. I love how the coral shade looks on you though, and so glad you fell in love with these polishes too!!


Okay... update on Orange Boite!
I got confident and decided to do another home manicure, and well, my confidence got shot down a bit.  
I kept smudging it, and somehow, I also got color on my leg and wrist.    (NOTE TO SELF: sit still while painting, no playing around).  So... I had to take off my first manicure attempt and start over again.  My second attempt turned out better, but please focus on the color, and don't take away points for how thick and blob-by it looks as that is my fault.
These photos definitely fall into the home manicure category of...
"I did a home manicure and blobbed on the color too thick, so now my nails look like thick fake press on-nails."  

That said... focus on the color...
OMG... I love love love Orange Boite! 

Here is how I would describe Orange Boite...
Orange Boite is a stunning, bright, clean, and fresh ivory orange.
I know ivory orange is an oxymoron, but I want to use both words to help visualize.  Think orange with a drop of milky white.
I was looking for a perfect dreamy orange, bright, with a light base so it almost glows.  Most oranges I have tried have too much red, which makes it look harsh to me, like an orange sunset, which is what I do not want.

I wanted a shade like a bright Dreamsicle (e.g. an ivory orange).  Orange Boite is it!   

This orange is just gorgeous. It is the perfect mix of red and white/yellow together to make orange.  It has only minimal drops of red (when you take off the nail polish, you will see how much white/yellow it has), and it is devoid of any blue.  To me, red/coral nail polishes with too much blue can make the skin look dead.  Orange Boite does not have blue, but it has white, so it brightens and makes the skin glow. This is what I thought earlier; I just had that gut feel, and yes, it does make the skin glow.  I love it!

If you are not used to bright colors or "orange" nail polish, I think you will prefer Rose Horizon.  Rose Horizon is the more "neutral" of the two colors.  For me, I love bright colors in the summer.  Rose Horizon and Orange Boite are also very different, so both will fit nicely into a summer nail polish collection.

I have never seen another orange shade like this, the bright "ivory orange."  Orange Boite is a big winner for me!!!

Attached are two photos.  I tried to take it in the same spot as my Rose Horizon photos.  However, it seems my camera/location adds more red into my photos.  My skin does not look that pink/red (it's more pale in real life), and the Orange Boite does not have so much red in it as in the photo.  Orange Boite is truly a bright ivory orange.  LOVE!  
If you like the color in the photos, you will love it in real life! It is pretty close, just add one more drop of white to tone down that red you see.  The first photo is the closer to the actual shade, a dreamy, bright orange Dreamsicle.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> Okay... update on Orange Boite!
> I got confident and decided to do another home manicure, and well, my confidence got shot down a bit.
> I kept smudging it, and somehow, I also got color on my leg and wrist.    (NOTE TO SELF: sit still while painting, no playing around).  So... I had to take off my first manicure attempt and start over again.  My second attempt turned out better, but please focus on the color, and don't take away points for how thick and blob-by it looks as that is my fault.
> These photos definitely fall into the home manicure category of...
> "I did a home manicure and blobbed on the color too thick, so now my nails look like thick fake press on-nails."
> 
> That said... focus on the color...
> OMG... I love love love Orange Boite!
> 
> Here is how I would describe Orange Boite...
> Orange Boite is a stunning, bright, clean, and fresh ivory orange.
> I know ivory orange is an oxymoron, but I want to use both words to help visualize.  Think orange with a drop of milky white.
> I was looking for a perfect dreamy orange, bright, with a light base so it almost glows.  Most oranges I have tried have too much red, which makes it look harsh to me, like an orange sunset, which is what I do not want.
> 
> I wanted a shade like a bright Dreamsicle (e.g. an ivory orange).  Orange Boite is it!
> 
> This orange is just gorgeous. It is the perfect mix of red and white/yellow together to make orange.  It has only minimal drops of red (when you take off the nail polish, you will see how much white/yellow it has), and it is devoid of any blue.  To me, red/coral nail polishes with too much blue can make the skin look dead.  Orange Boite does not have blue, but it has white, so it brightens and makes the skin glow. This is what I thought earlier; I just had that gut feel, and yes, it does make the skin glow.  I love it!
> 
> If you are not used to bright colors or "orange" nail polish, I think you will prefer Rose Horizon.  Rose Horizon is the more "neutral" of the two colors.  For me, I love bright colors in the summer.  Rose Horizon and Orange Boite are also very different, so both will fit nicely into a summer nail polish collection.
> 
> I have never seen another orange shade like this, the bright "ivory orange."  Orange Boite is a big winner for me!!!
> 
> Attached are two photos.  I tried to take it in the same spot as my Rose Horizon photos.  However, it seems my camera/location adds more red into my photos.  My skin does not look that pink/red (it's more pale in real life), and the Orange Boite does not have so much red in it as in the photo.  Orange Boite is truly a bright ivory orange.  LOVE!
> If you like the color in the photos, you will love it in real life! It is pretty close, just add one more drop of white to tone down that red you see.  The first photo is the closer to the actual shade, a dreamy, bright orange Dreamsicle.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5598387
> 
> View attachment 5598389


Your nails are stunning! And so is your ring


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Okay... update on Orange Boite!
> I got confident and decided to do another home manicure, and well, my confidence got shot down a bit.
> I kept smudging it, and somehow, I also got color on my leg and wrist.    (NOTE TO SELF: sit still while painting, no playing around).  So... I had to take off my first manicure attempt and start over again.  My second attempt turned out better, but please focus on the color, and don't take away points for how thick and blob-by it looks as that is my fault.
> These photos definitely fall into the home manicure category of...
> "I did a home manicure and blobbed on the color too thick, so now my nails look like thick fake press on-nails."
> 
> That said... focus on the color...
> OMG... I love love love Orange Boite!
> 
> Here is how I would describe Orange Boite...
> Orange Boite is a stunning, bright, clean, and fresh ivory orange.
> I know ivory orange is an oxymoron, but I want to use both words to help visualize.  Think orange with a drop of milky white.
> I was looking for a perfect dreamy orange, bright, with a light base so it almost glows.  Most oranges I have tried have too much red, which makes it look harsh to me, like an orange sunset, which is what I do not want.
> 
> I wanted a shade like a bright Dreamsicle (e.g. an ivory orange).  Orange Boite is it!
> 
> This orange is just gorgeous. It is the perfect mix of red and white/yellow together to make orange.  It has only minimal drops of red (when you take off the nail polish, you will see how much white/yellow it has), and it is devoid of any blue.  To me, red/coral nail polishes with too much blue can make the skin look dead.  Orange Boite does not have blue, but it has white, so it brightens and makes the skin glow. This is what I thought earlier; I just had that gut feel, and yes, it does make the skin glow.  I love it!
> 
> If you are not used to bright colors or "orange" nail polish, I think you will prefer Rose Horizon.  Rose Horizon is the more "neutral" of the two colors.  For me, I love bright colors in the summer.  Rose Horizon and Orange Boite are also very different, so both will fit nicely into a summer nail polish collection.
> 
> I have never seen another orange shade like this, the bright "ivory orange."  Orange Boite is a big winner for me!!!
> 
> Attached are two photos.  I tried to take it in the same spot as my Rose Horizon photos.  However, it seems my camera/location adds more red into my photos.  My skin does not look that pink/red (it's more pale in real life), and the Orange Boite does not have so much red in it as in the photo.  Orange Boite is truly a bright ivory orange.  LOVE!
> If you like the color in the photos, you will love it in real life! It is pretty close, just add one more drop of white to tone down that red you see.  The first photo is the closer to the actual shade, a dreamy, bright orange Dreamsicle.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5598387
> 
> View attachment 5598389


Fabulous color again @BigAkoya and your mani just enhances the beauty of that btf.


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Okay... update on Orange Boite!
> I got confident and decided to do another home manicure, and well, my confidence got shot down a bit.
> I kept smudging it, and somehow, I also got color on my leg and wrist.    (NOTE TO SELF: sit still while painting, no playing around).  So... I had to take off my first manicure attempt and start over again.  My second attempt turned out better, but please focus on the color, and don't take away points for how thick and blob-by it looks as that is my fault.
> These photos definitely fall into the home manicure category of...
> "I did a home manicure and blobbed on the color too thick, so now my nails look like thick fake press on-nails."
> 
> That said... focus on the color...
> OMG... I love love love Orange Boite!
> 
> Here is how I would describe Orange Boite...
> Orange Boite is a stunning, bright, clean, and fresh ivory orange.
> I know ivory orange is an oxymoron, but I want to use both words to help visualize.  Think orange with a drop of milky white.
> I was looking for a perfect dreamy orange, bright, with a light base so it almost glows.  Most oranges I have tried have too much red, which makes it look harsh to me, like an orange sunset, which is what I do not want.
> 
> I wanted a shade like a bright Dreamsicle (e.g. an ivory orange).  Orange Boite is it!
> 
> This orange is just gorgeous. It is the perfect mix of red and white/yellow together to make orange.  It has only minimal drops of red (when you take off the nail polish, you will see how much white/yellow it has), and it is devoid of any blue.  To me, red/coral nail polishes with too much blue can make the skin look dead.  Orange Boite does not have blue, but it has white, so it brightens and makes the skin glow. This is what I thought earlier; I just had that gut feel, and yes, it does make the skin glow.  I love it!
> 
> If you are not used to bright colors or "orange" nail polish, I think you will prefer Rose Horizon.  Rose Horizon is the more "neutral" of the two colors.  For me, I love bright colors in the summer.  Rose Horizon and Orange Boite are also very different, so both will fit nicely into a summer nail polish collection.
> 
> I have never seen another orange shade like this, the bright "ivory orange."  Orange Boite is a big winner for me!!!
> 
> Attached are two photos.  I tried to take it in the same spot as my Rose Horizon photos.  However, it seems my camera/location adds more red into my photos.  My skin does not look that pink/red (it's more pale in real life), and the Orange Boite does not have so much red in it as in the photo.  Orange Boite is truly a bright ivory orange.  LOVE!
> If you like the color in the photos, you will love it in real life! It is pretty close, just add one more drop of white to tone down that red you see.  The first photo is the closer to the actual shade, a dreamy, bright orange Dreamsicle.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5598387
> 
> View attachment 5598389



OMG!! I love Orange Boite on you.  Ivory orange is a really good way to describe it, I was also worried the orange would carry too much red which looks harsh on my skin tone. Both Rose Horizon and Orange Boite look fabulous on you, and the home manicures are totally on point! I just love how summery these two shades are. It’s so complimentary to your BTF stunner.   

Thank you for the super thorough update as per usual, now I shall deliberate on which to get if any, but I’m leaning towards Rose Horizon like you said.


----------



## thay

bucha said:


> Hi Thay, no it doesn't! When doubled, the chain for my Magic pendant does not twist at all. I think I know what you are referring to - I used to have a Vintage Alhambra in hammered gold with a chain that twisted constantly.


Thanks so much! Super helpful!!


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> OMG!! I love Orange Boite on you.  Ivory orange is a really good way to describe it, I was also worried the orange would carry too much red which looks harsh on my skin tone. Both Rose Horizon and Orange Boite look fabulous on you, and the home manicures are totally on point! I just love how summery these two shades are. It’s so complimentary to your BTF stunner.
> 
> Thank you for the super thorough update as per usual, now I shall deliberate on which to get if any, but I’m leaning towards Rose Horizon like you said.


We seem to have the same preference for understones in nail polish colors (e.g. do not like too much harsh red secondary color).
I think you will really love Rose Horizon; give it shot, it's still hot and summery and will look great on you.  The color is beautiful and the perfect coral to me.

I can't wait to try Violet Byzantin next; I think you have it too.
I've already mentallly dismissed Rose Tamise (too much blue), but I will give each bottle equal opportunity and try it.    

If you decide to get Rose Horizon, please post a pic!  It will be so lovely on your gorgeous hands.

BTW:
Do you use the Nourishing Oil?  I use the CND Solar Oil (like billions of other women), but I am wondering if the Nourishing Oil is better.  I love the smell of the Solar Oil (like yummy almonds), and I noticed the first ingredient on the Hermes Nourishing Oil is also almonds.

@eternallove4bag You're the Hermes Nail Polish queen here, do you use the Nourishing Oil? 
P.S. That Vert Ecossais you have is really growing on me.  I might have to try that one next.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Okay... update on Orange Boite!
> I got confident and decided to do another home manicure, and well, my confidence got shot down a bit.
> I kept smudging it, and somehow, I also got color on my leg and wrist.    (NOTE TO SELF: sit still while painting, no playing around).  So... I had to take off my first manicure attempt and start over again.  My second attempt turned out better, but please focus on the color, and don't take away points for how thick and blob-by it looks as that is my fault.
> These photos definitely fall into the home manicure category of...
> "I did a home manicure and blobbed on the color too thick, so now my nails look like thick fake press on-nails."
> 
> That said... focus on the color...
> OMG... I love love love Orange Boite!
> 
> Here is how I would describe Orange Boite...
> Orange Boite is a stunning, bright, clean, and fresh ivory orange.
> I know ivory orange is an oxymoron, but I want to use both words to help visualize.  Think orange with a drop of milky white.
> I was looking for a perfect dreamy orange, bright, with a light base so it almost glows.  Most oranges I have tried have too much red, which makes it look harsh to me, like an orange sunset, which is what I do not want.
> 
> I wanted a shade like a bright Dreamsicle (e.g. an ivory orange).  Orange Boite is it!
> 
> This orange is just gorgeous. It is the perfect mix of red and white/yellow together to make orange.  It has only minimal drops of red (when you take off the nail polish, you will see how much white/yellow it has), and it is devoid of any blue.  To me, red/coral nail polishes with too much blue can make the skin look dead.  Orange Boite does not have blue, but it has white, so it brightens and makes the skin glow. This is what I thought earlier; I just had that gut feel, and yes, it does make the skin glow.  I love it!
> 
> If you are not used to bright colors or "orange" nail polish, I think you will prefer Rose Horizon.  Rose Horizon is the more "neutral" of the two colors.  For me, I love bright colors in the summer.  Rose Horizon and Orange Boite are also very different, so both will fit nicely into a summer nail polish collection.
> 
> I have never seen another orange shade like this, the bright "ivory orange."  Orange Boite is a big winner for me!!!
> 
> Attached are two photos.  I tried to take it in the same spot as my Rose Horizon photos.  However, it seems my camera/location adds more red into my photos.  My skin does not look that pink/red (it's more pale in real life), and the Orange Boite does not have so much red in it as in the photo.  Orange Boite is truly a bright ivory orange.  LOVE!
> If you like the color in the photos, you will love it in real life! It is pretty close, just add one more drop of white to tone down that red you see.  The first photo is the closer to the actual shade, a dreamy, bright orange Dreamsicle.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5598387
> 
> View attachment 5598389


The colour is nice on you. I just redid my nails yesterday in orange. But like a neon H orange colour. 
I have not tried the Hermes nail polish as I much prefer gel polish. It is easier to put on and stays on longer. If Hermes starts making gel I will try!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> The colour is nice on you. I just redid my nails yesterday in orange. But like a neon H orange colour.
> I have not tried the Hermes nail polish as I much prefer gel polish. It is easier to put on and stays on longer. If Hermes starts making gel I will try!


Picture please!  I can totally visualize a neon orange on your nails and hands... just fabulous!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> We seem to have the same preference for understones in nail polish colors (e.g. do not like too much harsh red secondary color).
> I think you will really love Rose Horizon; give it shot, it's still hot and summery and will look great on you.  The color is beautiful and the perfect coral to me.
> 
> I can't wait to try Violet Byzantin next; I think you have it too.
> I've already mentallly dismissed Rose Tamise (too much blue), but I will give each bottle equal opportunity and try it.
> 
> If you decide to get Rose Horizon, please post a pic!  It will be so lovely on your gorgeous hands.
> 
> BTW:
> Do you use the Nourishing Oil?  I use the CND Solar Oil (like billions of other women), but I am wondering if the Nourishing Oil is better.  I love the smell of the Solar Oil (like yummy almonds), and I noticed the first ingredient on the Hermes Nourishing Oil is also almonds.
> 
> @eternallove4bag You're the Hermes Nail Polish queen here, do you use the Nourishing Oil?
> P.S. That Vert Ecosssais you have is really growing on me.  I might have to try that one next.


I personally don’t use the Nourishing oil and haven’t used any oils around my cuticles if I’m using regular polish because I find sometimes it’ll muddy the top coat if it’s not properly dried, and I don’t have the patience to wait an hour and remember to oil them. I used to wear a lot of gel and the acetone it requires to remove is very harsh so I always use whatever extra body/face oil I have around for the cuticles when the gel has finished curing. But for regular polish I just use whatever hand cream I have and by nighttime before bed I’ll really work the cream into the cuticles and it’s worked for me. I constantly re-apply hand cream throughout the day since the pandemic started with all the sanitizers and hand washing so that helps prevent the cuticles from drying out too.

But I would love to hear if other members have tried it and what their thoughts are on this oil!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Picture please!  I can totally visualize a neon orange on your nails and hands... just fabulous!


Sitting in my pjs still…here is a pic. The polish is coming out darker on my phone than in real life but still show colour tone. 
It is my first trying orange. It is a fun colour for the summer. I am trying to do a different colour each time for rest of year since I have so many polishes. I would reuse this colour for sure.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Sitting in my pjs still…here is a pic. The polish is coming out darker on my phone than in real life but still show colour tone.
> It is my first trying orange. It is a fun colour for the summer. I am trying to do a different colour each time for rest of year since I have so many polishes. I would reuse this colour for sure.
> 
> View attachment 5598664


Wow!  This color is beautiful.  I love this color, and it looks great on you!  I love how it makes your hands glow!


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Sitting in my pjs still…here is a pic. The polish is coming out darker on my phone than in real life but still show colour tone.
> It is my first trying orange. It is a fun colour for the summer. I am trying to do a different colour each time for rest of year since I have so many polishes. I would reuse this colour for sure.
> 
> View attachment 5598664


I agree with you re: gel. Im not the greatest self manicurist so I find a better success rate with gels too. All this orange and coral....I haven't tried those shades on my fingers but maybe I should venture out and try!


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> I agree with you re: gel. Im not the greatest self manicurist so I find a better success rate with gels too. All this orange and coral....I haven't tried those shades on my fingers but maybe I should venture out and try!


Should definitely try! I am for sure repeating this colour next summer. I find blues and greens do not work well on me. I keep trying every once in awhile hoping I can find right shade. Red, pink, orange, yellow, white, sparkles and sometimes purples are best.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> I agree with you re: gel. Im not the greatest self manicurist so I find a better success rate with gels too. All this orange and coral....I haven't tried those shades on my fingers but maybe I should venture out and try!


I agree with @lynne_ross ... try some coral or orange.  
The secret is to stay away from shades with too much red or blue undertone.  
Corals and oranges are meant to fun and fashion, not serious, and I find that too much red or blue undertones take away from that.  

To me, corals and oranges make your hand look younger and happy!  I am all for younger looking hands.     
I hope you try a shade!  

Here is a good color from OPI if you want to dip your toes into coral... 
Try OPI Toucan Do It.  It comes in regular and gel.  My manicurist selected that shade when I told her I wanted a nice coral.  She uses the regular formula.  

Toucan Do It is a nice color, but not too in your face.  It's more toward Rose Horizon with a drop more orange.


----------



## BigAkoya

I love Orange Boite so much, I want to share one last photo… I promise.   
This is how it looks in daylight... no filters, no tweaks, nothing... just a raw photo.
The orange shade is so clean and happy, it just glows!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> I love Orange Boite so much, I want to share one last photo… I promise.
> This is how it looks in daylight... no filters, no tweaks, nothing... just a raw photo.
> The orange shade is so clean and happy, it just glows!
> 
> View attachment 5599134



Such a happy pick-me-up shade and so beautiful on you!! Please don’t let this be the last photo, we’re always eager to see your gorgeous rings and happy manicures any time!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I agree with @lynne_ross ... try some coral or orange.
> The secret is to stay away from shades with too much red or blue undertone.
> Corals and oranges are meant to fun and fashion, not serious, and I find that too much red or blue undertones take away from that.
> 
> To me, corals and oranges make your hand look younger and happy!  I am all for younger looking hands.
> I hope you try a shade!
> 
> Here is a good color from OPI if you want to dip your toes into coral...
> Try OPI Toucan Do It.  It comes in regular and gel.  My manicurist selected that shade when I told her I wanted a nice coral.  She uses the regular formula.
> 
> Toucan Do It is a nice color, but not too in your face.  It's more toward Rose Horizon with a drop more orange.


Oh I will have to order it! Thank you. Ill check it out tonight.


----------



## Yodabest

BigAkoya said:


> I love Orange Boite so much, I want to share one last photo… I promise.
> This is how it looks in daylight... no filters, no tweaks, nothing... just a raw photo.
> The orange shade is so clean and happy, it just glows!
> 
> View attachment 5599134


What a fun shade! This is my inspiration when I finally get out for a pedicure!


----------



## Yodabest

lynne_ross said:


> Sitting in my pjs still…here is a pic. The polish is coming out darker on my phone than in real life but still show colour tone.
> It is my first trying orange. It is a fun colour for the summer. I am trying to do a different colour each time for rest of year since I have so many polishes. I would reuse this colour for sure.
> 
> View attachment 5598664


Love this! I’m definitely getting orange for my next mani/pedi.


----------



## WingNut

BigAkoya said:


> I love Orange Boite so much, I want to share one last photo… I promise.
> This is how it looks in daylight... no filters, no tweaks, nothing... just a raw photo.
> The orange shade is so clean and happy, it just glows!
> 
> View attachment 5599134


That's gorgeous on you! It's going on my toes tonight!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> We seem to have the same preference for understones in nail polish colors (e.g. do not like too much harsh red secondary color).
> I think you will really love Rose Horizon; give it shot, it's still hot and summery and will look great on you.  The color is beautiful and the perfect coral to me.
> 
> I can't wait to try Violet Byzantin next; I think you have it too.
> I've already mentallly dismissed Rose Tamise (too much blue), but I will give each bottle equal opportunity and try it.
> 
> If you decide to get Rose Horizon, please post a pic!  It will be so lovely on your gorgeous hands.
> 
> BTW:
> Do you use the Nourishing Oil?  I use the CND Solar Oil (like billions of other women), but I am wondering if the Nourishing Oil is better.  I love the smell of the Solar Oil (like yummy almonds), and I noticed the first ingredient on the Hermes Nourishing Oil is also almonds.
> 
> @eternallove4bag You're the Hermes Nail Polish queen here, do you use the Nourishing Oil?
> P.S. That Vert Ecossais you have is really growing on me.  I might have to try that one next.


Oooh come to the dark ahem green side with me @BigAkoya  I love greens especially the emerald hues. I can’t wait for you to try the Vert Ecossais. It’s one of my faves because it’s a perfect match for malachite which is my HG color. I don’t use the nourishing oil because my SA told me the first time bluntly ‘Don’t bother. Why waste money?’ And after that I didn’t even look in that direction! Lol!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Sitting in my pjs still…here is a pic. The polish is coming out darker on my phone than in real life but still show colour tone.
> It is my first trying orange. It is a fun colour for the summer. I am trying to do a different colour each time for rest of year since I have so many polishes. I would reuse this colour for sure.
> 
> View attachment 5598664


Both you @lynne_ross and @BigAkoya are slaying me with your hues of orange nail polish! Love it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I love Orange Boite so much, I want to share one last photo… I promise.
> This is how it looks in daylight... no filters, no tweaks, nothing... just a raw photo.
> The orange shade is so clean and happy, it just glows!
> 
> View attachment 5599134


Okay okay I have to give Orange Boite a chance now  Next time I am at the store I want to try it! Please keep the pics coming @BigAkoya


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> That's gorgeous on you! It's going on my toes tonight!


I need it too @WingNut


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh come to the dark ahem green side with me @BigAkoya  I love greens especially the emerald hues. I can’t wait for you to try the Vert Ecossais. It’s one of my faves because it’s a perfect match for malachite which is my HG color. I don’t use the nourishing oil because my SA told me the first time bluntly ‘Don’t bother. Why waste money?’ And after that I didn’t even look in that direction! Lol!


I'm in!  I actually ordered it when I wrote the post to you.  The color looks really nice on your hands.  

Okay... two nays on the nail oil, you and @tenshix, so I will skip the Hermes version.    

I do love Solar Oil... I just rub it on at night before I go to bed. It's really easy. My cuticles are super dry.  
Here is a link in case you or anyone is interested in trying.  It's not expensive, and the ingredients look almost the same. 
The link is to amazon, but this stuff is so popular you can get it anywhere. 


			https://www.amazon.com/CND-Essentials-Nail-Cuticle-Solaroil/dp/B0037MIMLW
		


I am looking forward to trying the darker colors, especially for fall.
Violet Byzantin, I know I will love... it's the perfect aubergine shade!  
Vert Ecossais, I am pretty sure I will love that too! Green with a drop of blue.  
Rose Tamise?  I won't know because the poor little guy keeps getting punted to end of my try list!  My bottle will probably dry up before I even try the little guy.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Okay okay I have to give Orange Boite a chance now  Next time I am at the store I want to try it! Please keep the pics coming @BigAkoya


Post pics too!  I bet you have an orange H bag!


----------



## saligator

Today I am wearing:
VCA VA bracelet in blue agate


----------



## snnysmm

saligator said:


> Today I am wearing:
> VCA VA bracelet in blue agate
> 
> View attachment 5599865



I really love this blue agate!


----------



## saligator

cyoo1234 said:


> I really love this blue agate!


Thank you. It is slightly lighter in person.


----------



## Lien

saligator said:


> Today I am wearing:
> VCA VA bracelet in blue agate
> 
> View attachment 5599865



Wow. Never seen blue agate this dark blue.  Love it.


----------



## saligator

Lien said:


> Wow. Never seen blue agate this dark blue.  Love it.



it isn't as dark as the photo, but a few shades lighter. It is on the darker side, but not the navy the picture shows. I'll try to take one with a flash for comparison.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I'm in!  I actually ordered it when I wrote the post to you.  The color looks really nice on your hands.
> 
> Okay... two nays on the nail oil, you and @tenshix, so I will skip the Hermes version.
> 
> I do love Solar Oil... I just rub it on at night before I go to bed. It's really easy. My cuticles are super dry.
> Here is a link in case you or anyone is interested in trying.  It's not expensive, and the ingredients look almost the same.
> The link is to amazon, but this stuff is so popular you can get it anywhere.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/CND-Essentials-Nail-Cuticle-Solaroil/dp/B0037MIMLW
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to trying the darker colors, especially for fall.
> Violet Byzantin, I know I will love... it's the perfect aubergine shade!
> Vert Ecossais, I am pretty sure I will love that too! Green with a drop of blue.
> Rose Tamise?  I won't know because the poor little guy keeps getting punted to end of my try list!  My bottle will probably dry up before I even try the little guy.


I actually do like Rose Tania’s, not love it it buts it’s nice. That could also be because I am not a pink lover unless it’s nudish pinks. However, Vioet Byzantin is totally on my radar and I plan to get that for Fall. Have you tried Bleu Encre? I absolutely love it. 


BigAkoya said:


> Post pics too!  I bet you have an orange H bag!


Will do. Haha no orange H bag… yet  I tried most of H pops of colors and love Rouge Casaque and Malachite the best. All other bags are neutrals


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I actually do like Rose Tania’s, not love it it buts it’s nice. That could also be because I am not a pink lover unless it’s nudish pinks. However, Vioet Byzantin is totally on my radar and I plan to get that for Fall. Have you tried Bleu Encre? I absolutely love it.
> 
> Will do. Haha no orange H bag… yet  I tried most of H pops of colors and love Rouge Casaque and Malachite the best. All other bags are neutrals


Okay... you convinced me... I'm going to try Rose Tamise next just to get it over with.   
I am certain I will hate it.  For red/pink/coral nail polish, I do not like any blue undertone as it really makes my skin look old & dead. I am having fun painting my nails, so I will change it this weekend to Rose Tamise.
I look forward to making my hands look old.  

On an H orange handbag... I hope you get an orange handbag!
I'm not a H bag fan (no outside back pocket!  ), but even not being an H lover...
To me, the bag of all bags in terms of beauty (not functionality) is the Kelly in Orange H Togo.  Such a gorgeous shape and pop of color.


----------



## Ylesiya

Socrate paired with chopard today. I was totally unimpressed by these earrings until I saw them IRL. Now I love them!


----------



## nicole0612

Ylesiya said:


> Socrate paired with chopard today. I was totally unimpressed by these earrings until I saw them IRL. Now I love them!
> View attachment 5600729


This is beautiful.


----------



## tenshix

Ylesiya said:


> Socrate paired with chopard today. I was totally unimpressed by these earrings until I saw them IRL. Now I love them!
> View attachment 5600729


Gorgeous on you!! I love how effortless they look, so feminine but playful!


----------



## marbella8

Ylesiya said:


> Socrate paired with chopard today. I was totally unimpressed by these earrings until I saw them IRL. Now I love them!
> View attachment 5600729



You have an amazing collection !

Also, I always look at your mask and think, I want one. Would you happen to have a link to where you buy them? Thanks!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Ylesiya said:


> Socrate paired with chopard today. I was totally unimpressed by these earrings until I saw them IRL. Now I love them!
> View attachment 5600729


Both VCA and Chopard looking stunning on you!


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> I need it too @WingNut


Yes you do! On my toes now:


----------



## TankerToad

RosiePenners said:


> I agree - the wait is currently 8 weeks to receive the piece back!


I like the dangle - I also like my bracelets loose- so there is that 
Why not enjoy it now as is? You can always adjust it later - maybe when the  wait us a bit shorter ??


----------



## BigAkoya

WingNut said:


> Yes you do! On my toes now:
> 
> View attachment 5601415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601416


Beautiful color on you!  It's so happy and makes your skin glow!


----------



## goodcrush

citykitty24 said:


> My Frivole necklace puts a smile on my face! Not pictured is a YG MOP Alhambra bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5423873


This is lovely. Did you have to have it lengthened to sit there?


----------



## RosiePenners

TankerToad said:


> I like the dangle - I also like my bracelets loose- so there is that
> Why not enjoy it now as is? You can always adjust it later - maybe when the  wait us a bit shorter ??


Thanks for responding. Have sent it with the hope that they will turn it around quicker. 
Have my eye on the 5 motif agate one now…


----------



## missie1

saligator said:


> Today I am wearing:
> VCA VA bracelet in blue agate
> 
> View attachment 5599865


Love love how how dark this stone appears


----------



## citykitty24

@WingNut and @BigAkoya This orange shade looks great on you both! 

@goodcrush Actually, it is the standard length. That is just where the necklace falls on me I suppose, but I am happy with it.


----------



## Ylesiya

tenshix said:


> Gorgeous on you!! I love how effortless they look, so feminine but playful!


Thank you! I always say one has to see the jewellery in person... the website images are completely not representative in terms of actual look and feel! Typically I am not a flower wearer but I find this one works very well with most outfits and does not make me look too girlish!



marbella8 said:


> You have an amazing collection !
> 
> Also, I always look at your mask and think, I want one. Would you happen to have a link to where you buy them? Thanks!


Thank you  The mask is called Xula - the social mask, I just love them so much and only use them since I found this brand!



lvchanellvr said:


> Both VCA and Chopard looking stunning on you!


Thank you! Mixing and matching brands is actually a lot of fun: that day I also was wearing Cartier ring and tiffany schlumberger bracelet


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Wanted to post this here since it is technically VCA in Action just not on me lol. I’m sure some of you follow Steph Shojaee on IG but omg look at this SO she had made!!! I don’t even know what stone this is?!?! I don’t even like pink and this is tdf.


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> These darn brands know how to get me with RG hardware  … cannot wait to see the trendy CC in RG
> 
> With regards to the Hermès nail polish, here are a few of my faves. Since I am posting most of the pics with VCA bling, I am hoping they count as VCA in action
> 
> Rose Baltique is my absolute fave shade:
> View attachment 5594992
> 
> 
> Rose Coquille is a tad bit too sheer for me but I still like it:
> View attachment 5594993
> 
> Rose Tamise is nice but I can live without it :
> View attachment 5594994
> 
> Vert Ecossais speaks to me because I am a green lover:
> View attachment 5594995
> 
> I am also a fan of blue:
> View attachment 5594996
> 
> 
> My favorite orange is the orange brûlé. It’s perfect for Fall weather:
> View attachment 5594998
> 
> 
> Last but not the least, I love rouge H!
> View attachment 5595000
> 
> 
> Oh lord did not intend to post a gazillion pics! Sorry everyone for spamming with so many pics at the same time! I do get carried away sometimes with sharing my love for blings, bags, shoes, shawls and nail polishes



By the way wanted to let you ladies know in case you didn’t see, H is coming out with 2 dark metallic fall polish shades in Gris Etain and Violet Manganese, both of which I can definitely see on you @eternallove4bag ! I can also see you wearing the red lip shades they have for fall   

@BigAkoya not sure how you feel about dark polishes or metallic ones but these look like they could have a more subdued matte look to them.



			https://www.hermes.com/pl/en/story/304752-makeup-limited-edition-autumn-winter-2022/


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> By the way wanted to let you ladies know in case you didn’t see, H is coming out with 2 dark metallic fall polish shades in Gris Etain and Violet Manganese, both of which I can definitely see on you @eternallove4bag ! I can also see you wearing the red lip shades they have for fall
> 
> @BigAkoya not sure how you feel about dark polishes or metallic ones but these look like they could have a more subdued matte look to them.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/pl/en/story/304752-makeup-limited-edition-autumn-winter-2022/


Whew!  I am safe!  I like dark nail polishes for fall/winter, but I am not into matte or metallic.  But... I could be!  

Everyone here is such a great enabler!  That's how I got hooked on these nail polishes... your mod shot of your VCA pieces and Rose Baltique was the photo hat started it all for me!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Whew!  I am safe!  I like dark nail polishes for fall/winter, but I am not into matte or metallic.  But... I could be!
> 
> Everyone here is such a great enabler!  That's how I got hooked on these nail polishes... your mod shot of your VCA pieces and Rose Baltique was the photo hat started it all for me!



I’m only thrilled to share the joy of the things I love!    I’m also not usually a fan of solid metallic shades on myself but love it on others, I would only get them for myself if it’s got a pearl/color shift color to them. But @eternallove4bag’s photos are always so fabulous she makes me want to buy everything!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Loving how my bling pops underneath the Vegas casino lights and against my hot pink silk pants


----------



## glamourbag

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Loving how my bling pops underneath the Vegas casino lights and against my hot pink silk pants
> 
> View attachment 5603322


Gorgeous!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

glamourbag said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mayacamas

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Wanted to post this here since it is technically VCA in Action just not on me lol. I’m sure some of you follow Steph Shojaee on IG but omg look at this SO she had made!!! I don’t even know what stone this is?!?! I don’t even like pink and this is tdf.
> 
> View attachment 5602219


What is the pink stone?  I’ve seen it in a few IG’s


----------



## missie1

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Loving how my bling pops underneath the Vegas casino lights and against my hot pink silk pants
> 
> View attachment 5603322


Lovely


----------



## missie1

Mayacamas said:


> What is the pink stone?  I’ve seen it in a few IG’s





Mayacamas said:


> Porcelain


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

missie1 said:


> Lovely


Thank you!


----------



## fice16

Lapis Rose de Noel mini pendant and lapis two butterfly earrings pairing, Happy Labor Day weekend for those who celebrate.  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Ylesiya

Red top, carnelian earrings and vintage magic mop pendant are going out today 
(This carnelian is very difficult to photograph! In dull light it can look as almost black haha)


----------



## 100700

My new bracelet. She is too beautiful


----------



## glamourbag

100700 said:


> My new bracelet. She is too beautiful
> 
> View attachment 5605869
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605884


So pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## 100700

glamourbag said:


> So pretty! Congratulations!


thank you^^


----------



## rosebean

Ylesiya said:


> Red top, carnelian earrings and vintage magic mop pendant are going out today
> (This carnelian is very difficult to photograph! In dull light it can look as almost black haha)
> View attachment 5604063


very beautiful. May I ask what kind of chain you used for the pendant, matching so well!


----------



## rosebean

100700 said:


> My new bracelet. She is too beautiful
> 
> View attachment 5605869
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605884


very beautiful. Congratulations! goes perfectly with the GMOP and diamond bracelet.


----------



## RosiePenners

That’s it - I’m done for now… . I thought I loved my carnelian alhambra and the onyx one but the blue agate is a game changer for me. The colour looks darker/lighter depending on the light (same with carnelian as you guys know! ). Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## chiaoapple

Linked the MOP magic bracelet with the 10 motif in the first shot. 
Hammered WG 10 motif In the second shot.


----------



## 880

VCA as the perfect travel jewelry
Istanbul, Bosphorus.  First pic from the hotel room balcony. Third pic is from the restaurant Mikla. last pic is of a wedding from the balcony of the hotel restaurant. Several patrons including me were captivated by the fairytale sight and took pics from afar. I include it bc VCA would have been perfect for the bride


----------



## matoo

RosiePenners said:


> That’s it - I’m done for now… . I thought I loved my carnelian alhambra and the onyx one but the blue agate is a game changer for me. The colour looks darker/lighter depending on the light (same with carnelian as you guys know! ). Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5606148
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606149
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606150


Gorgeous, next on my wishlist! Do u wear your agate bracelet to shower?


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> Linked the MOP magic bracelet with the 10 motif in the first shot.
> Hammered WG 10 motif In the second shot.
> View attachment 5606211
> View attachment 5606212


Love you mod shots and jewelry!  I think you especially look stunning in WG!  Love the pieces!


----------



## matoo

I recently got the one motif vintage Alhambra onyx necklace and I’m saving up to get the 5 motif bracelet. Im looking at the blue agate stone for the bracelet and want to wear it together with my necklace but wondering if wearing 2 different types of stones work? If anyone has pics to share that will be great! Thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> VCA as the perfect travel jewelry
> Istanbul, Bosphorus.  First pic from the hotel room balcony. Third pic is from the restaurant Mikla. last pic is of a wedding from the balcony of the hotel restaurant. Several patrons including me were captivated by the fairytale sight and took pics from afar. I include it bc VCA would have been perfect for the bride
> View attachment 5606231
> View attachment 5606232
> View attachment 5606233
> View attachment 5606234
> View attachment 5606235
> View attachment 5606236


You look great in that 6!  It's totally iconic you!  Your trip looks fun!


----------



## RosiePenners

matoo said:


> Gorgeous, next on my wishlist! Do u wear your agate bracelet to shower?


I only just received it yesterday but don’t think I’ll push showering with it. I don’t shower with any VCA pieces unless they are all gold but I appreciate others do things differently. I think if I did get the agate, onyx or carnelian wet, they would be ok though. This is why I chose these stones vs MOP and malachite.


----------



## matoo

RosiePenners said:


> I only just received it yesterday but don’t think I’ll push showering with it. I don’t shower with any VCA pieces unless they are all gold but I appreciate others do things differently. I think if I did get the agate, onyx or carnelian wet, they would be ok though. This is why I chose these stones vs MOP and malachite.


Thanks for ur reply! Yeah I read these stones will do ok even if they get wet and since I do not like the hassle of removing bracelets frequently I’m looking at either of those 3 stones but the blue agate is calling to me.


----------



## BigAkoya

matoo said:


> I recently got the one motif vintage Alhambra onyx necklace and I’m saving up to get the 5 motif bracelet. Im looking at the blue agate stone for the bracelet and want to wear it together with my necklace but wondering if wearing 2 different types of stones work? If anyone has pics to share that will be great! Thank you!


Hi!  Congratulations on your onyx necklace!
I am a matchy matchy person, so for me, I would get a matching bracelet for sure, no doubt in my mind.  It creates a beautiful set.
I dress super casual, and I feel matching sets help me look put together, even when dressed like a slob.   

That said, there are lots of people who prefer not to match and like to toss on different colors, so this is 100% personal preference.

I love love love blue agate, so if you do not need to match, and want blue agate, I would get it.

My thoughts on non-matching stones to share...
I personally think MOP works better with onyx, they complement and do not compete.  MOP also glows on the skin; it's such a gorgeous stone.  If you want a color though, MOP can be boring as it's not a "color."

My second choice to complement onyx would be carnelian.  Both are bold and stand on their own, yet they are strong enough to work with each other without one getting lost.

My last choice is actually blue agate with onyx.  Onyx is a stark intense black, but I see blue agate as a happy bright blue.  I am not fond of the intense black and bright blue combination together.  It may not compete that much because the bracelet and pendant are far away, but even so, I personally do not like this color combo.  For me, the lightness of the blue agate gets lost a bit next to the heaviness of black onyx.  The intensity of the  black onyx then is also softened next to the bright happy blue, so the look together for me is neither bold black nor happy bright blue.  The blue agate to me is a happy summer color and should not be weighed down with black.  That's just me though, and again, the two pieces are far away, so it might not bother you or you might even like it.

I just want to share my thoughts for another point of view.
As I said earlier, if you don't mind not matching and you don't feel a off when you wear it, go with what you love.
I think once you try on a few bracelets, your gut will tell you if it works.

I hope you try the matching on the onyx too. I personally think your pendant and a matching bracelet would be perfect.  It's the perfect amount of that harsh black to make a statement, but not too much black to make it look somber or too goth.  Plus, you can wear the oynx set all the time with your outfits.  Blue agate to me does not work with everything and for me, definitely not in the winter.

In the end, it's 100% preference.  There is no right or wrong, but I think it's always good to hear different points of view so you can decide what works best for you.

Hope this was helpful.  Good luck to you!


----------



## nicole0612

880 said:


> VCA as the perfect travel jewelry
> Istanbul, Bosphorus.  First pic from the hotel room balcony. Third pic is from the restaurant Mikla. last pic is of a wedding from the balcony of the hotel restaurant. Several patrons including me were captivated by the fairytale sight and took pics from afar. I include it bc VCA would have been perfect for the bride
> View attachment 5606231
> View attachment 5606232
> View attachment 5606233
> View attachment 5606234
> View attachment 5606235
> View attachment 5606236


You look so gorgeous! I miss Turkey; enjoy the incredible food for me!


----------



## rosebean

880 said:


> VCA as the perfect travel jewelry
> Istanbul, Bosphorus.  First pic from the hotel room balcony. Third pic is from the restaurant Mikla. last pic is of a wedding from the balcony of the hotel restaurant. Several patrons including me were captivated by the fairytale sight and took pics from afar. I include it bc VCA would have been perfect for the bride
> View attachment 5606231
> View attachment 5606232
> View attachment 5606233
> View attachment 5606234
> View attachment 5606235
> View attachment 5606236


you wear the 6 motif beautifully. Istanbul, Bosphorus is beautiful as well.


----------



## 880

Thank you so much @BigAkoya , @nicole0612, and @rosebean ! 

@matoo, I agree with @BigAkoya, but as she says, this is subjective; there’s no wrong answer. If you love the black combo with blue, then you should go for it. I do think the single magic onyx motif is simple enough that if you are the type of person who mixes, a five motif blue agate bracelet could be a very nice addition. Probably depends on your style (I mix blue and black all the time; the most recent example being a black wolford stretch top and chanel synthetic tie cardigan with a blue dior palm skirt in my post above). Happy shopping


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> Linked the MOP magic bracelet with the 10 motif in the first shot.
> Hammered WG 10 motif In the second shot.
> View attachment 5606211
> View attachment 5606212


Really like the serpenti with the two perlee d’or stack. So cool and easy. 
Chiaoapple, I know this may be a weird request but if you’re ever in casual clothes, t shirt, tank whatever, can you take some pics with your fabulous stacks?   Would love to see your combos with more casual attire. Thanks.


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> VCA as the perfect travel jewelry
> Istanbul, Bosphorus.  First pic from the hotel room balcony. Third pic is from the restaurant Mikla. last pic is of a wedding from the balcony of the hotel restaurant. Several patrons including me were captivated by the fairytale sight and took pics from afar. I include it bc VCA would have been perfect for the bride
> View attachment 5606231
> View attachment 5606232
> View attachment 5606233
> View attachment 5606234
> View attachment 5606235
> View attachment 5606236


Love how you rock that 6-motif with everything. Such a bold yet elegant statement piece. So versatile. You look fab in everything.


----------



## kelsenia

a mod shot of wind-blown 3 motif wmop-onyx-gmop earrings on Lake Como  
Also in combination with the frivole 5 flower bracelet, to keep the floral theme!


----------



## tenshix

kelsenia said:


> a mod shot of wind-blown 3 motif wmop-onyx-gmop earrings on Lake Como
> 
> View attachment 5606671


Fabulous!!! The emoji perfectly sums it up!


----------



## kelsenia

tenshix said:


> Fabulous!!! The emoji perfectly sums it up!


 thank you! it was fun feeling them blow in the wind on the boat. They’re lighter than you would think!


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> a mod shot of wind-blown 3 motif wmop-onyx-gmop earrings on Lake Como
> Also in combination with the frivole 5 flower bracelet, to keep the floral theme!
> 
> View attachment 5606671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606695


These earrings are so gorgeous and look effortless on you!


----------



## rosebean

kelsenia said:


> a mod shot of wind-blown 3 motif wmop-onyx-gmop earrings on Lake Como
> Also in combination with the frivole 5 flower bracelet, to keep the floral theme!
> 
> View attachment 5606671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606695


So beautiful on you!


----------



## 880

kelsenia said:


> a mod shot of wind-blown 3 motif wmop-onyx-gmop earrings on Lake Como
> Also in combination with the frivole 5 flower bracelet, to keep the floral theme!
> 
> View attachment 5606671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606695


 gorgeous and carefree ! And so are the earrings!


----------



## marbella8

880 said:


> VCA as the perfect travel jewelry
> Istanbul, Bosphorus.  First pic from the hotel room balcony. Third pic is from the restaurant Mikla. last pic is of a wedding from the balcony of the hotel restaurant. Several patrons including me were captivated by the fairytale sight and took pics from afar. I include it bc VCA would have been perfect for the bride
> View attachment 5606231
> View attachment 5606232
> View attachment 5606233
> View attachment 5606234
> View attachment 5606235
> View attachment 5606236


Loving all the outfits! 
What fun jewelry you’ll get to see and buy in Turkey!


----------



## matoo

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Congratulations on your onyx necklace!
> I am a matchy matchy person, so for me, I would get a matching bracelet for sure, no doubt in my mind.  It creates a beautiful set.
> I dress super casual, and I feel matching sets help me look put together, even when dressed like a slob.
> 
> That said, there are lots of people who prefer not to match and like to toss on different colors, so this is 100% personal preference.
> 
> I love love love blue agate, so if you do not need to match, and want blue agate, I would get it.
> 
> My thoughts on non-matching stones to share...
> I personally think MOP works better with onyx, they complement and do not compete.  MOP also glows on the skin; it's such a gorgeous stone.  If you want a color though, MOP can be boring as it's not a "color."
> 
> My second choice to complement onyx would be carnelian.  Both are bold and stand on their own, yet they are strong enough to work with each other without one getting lost.
> 
> My last choice is actually blue agate with onyx.  Onyx is a stark intense black, but I see blue agate as a happy bright blue.  I am not fond of the intense black and bright blue combination together.  It may not compete that much because the bracelet and pendant are far away, but even so, I personally do not like this color combo.  For me, the lightness of the blue agate gets lost a bit next to the heaviness of black onyx.  The intensity of the  black onyx then is also softened next to the bright happy blue, so the look together for me is neither bold black nor happy bright blue.  The blue agate to me is a happy summer color and should not be weighed down with black.  That's just me though, and again, the two pieces are far away, so it might not bother you or you might even like it.
> 
> I just want to share my thoughts for another point of view.
> As I said earlier, if you don't mind not matching and you don't feel a off when you wear it, go with what you love.
> I think once you try on a few bracelets, your gut will tell you if it works.
> 
> I hope you try the matching on the onyx too. I personally think your pendant and a matching bracelet would be perfect.  It's the perfect amount of that harsh black to make a statement, but not too much black to make it look somber or too goth.  Plus, you can wear the oynx set all the time with your outfits.  Blue agate to me does not work with everything and for me, definitely not in the winter.
> 
> In the end, it's 100% preference.  There is no right or wrong, but I think it's always good to hear different points of view so you can decide what works best for you.
> 
> Hope this was helpful.  Good luck to you!


Omg thank you so much for the detailed analysis. My initial thought was to get the onyx 5 motif bracelet to match my necklace too actually. It’s just that the more I look at the blue agate the more I want it too lol. After reading your post I think I should go with my initial gut feel. The blue agate probably can come later and will wear it with other types of necklace.


----------



## BigAkoya

matoo said:


> Omg thank you so much for the detailed analysis. My initial thought was to get the onyx 5 motif bracelet to match my necklace too actually. It’s just that the more I look at the blue agate the more I want it too lol. After reading your post I think I should go with my initial gut feel. The blue agate probably can come later and will wear it with other types of necklace.


Your onyx set will be super gorgeous!  I vote yes!


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> VCA as the perfect travel jewelry
> Istanbul, Bosphorus.  First pic from the hotel room balcony. Third pic is from the restaurant Mikla. last pic is of a wedding from the balcony of the hotel restaurant. Several patrons including me were captivated by the fairytale sight and took pics from afar. I include it bc VCA would have been perfect for the bride
> View attachment 5606231
> View attachment 5606232
> View attachment 5606233
> View attachment 5606234
> View attachment 5606235
> View attachment 5606236


You look FABULOUS!!! I need the details on those  last two outfits.


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> Love you mod shots and jewelry!  I think you especially look stunning in WG!  Love the pieces!


Thank you! Although I always start with YG, I will follow up with WG!


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> Really like the serpenti with the two perlee d’or stack. So cool and easy.
> Chiaoapple, I know this may be a weird request but if you’re ever in casual clothes, t shirt, tank whatever, can you take some pics with your fabulous stacks?   Would love to see your combos with more casual attire. Thanks.


Thank you! I have been posting to the casual VCA thread that I think you started? Love that thread — have found a couple more pics in my photoroll and will post 
edit to say that the casual VCA thread was started by the lovely @etoupebirkin   Sorry for the mistake!


----------



## 880

Thanks @marbella8 and @Notorious Pink for your kind words!

@Notorious Pink , the blue techno fabric short sleeved jacket and matching skirt as well as the techno palm skirt, elastic waist, are both dior from 2021. The black tank is wolford and the techno tie front cardigan is chanel 2021. When I am traveling, I carry a lot of synthetic pieces that I can tightly roll up without fear of wrinkles. Hugs


----------



## etoupebirkin

880 said:


> Thanks @marbella8 and @Notorious Pink for your kind words!
> 
> @Notorious Pink , the blue techno fabric short sleeved jacket and matching skirt as well as the techno palm skirt, elastic waist, are both dior from 2021. The black tank is wolford and the techno tie front cardigan is chanel 2021. When I am traveling, I carry a lot of synthetic pieces that I can tightly roll up without fear of wrinkles. Hugs


I hope you won’t be mad, I’ve been absolutely obsessing over that Dior Palm Techo skirt since you posted it. I just happened to do a search online and found it online in my size, so I bought it. We’ll see how it works.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I hope you won’t be mad, I’ve been absolutely obsessing over that Dior Palm Techo skirt since you posted it. I just happened to do a search online and found it online in my size, so I bought it. We’ll see how it works.


I am sure the skirt will look fabulous on you.  You can wear it with you gorgeous Magic 16, and 20 motif too.  Pile it on!  The skirt will look great with the long necklace swing.  Congrats on the skirt... lucky you!


----------



## 880

etoupebirkin said:


> I hope you won’t be mad, I’ve been absolutely obsessing over that Dior Palm Techo skirt since you posted it. I just happened to do a search online and found it online in my size, so I bought it. We’ll see how it works.


Thanks so much for the compliment! It’s one of my favorite skirts bc 1. It’s techno fabric so doesnt wrinkle much and seems impervious to rain etc; and, it’s elastic waisted. I have a large waist relative to my size, and I personally believe the small waist of dior sizes is exclusionary and somewhat anti feminist. JMO. I hope it works for you, and I hope you post action pics with your amazing jewelry. I was told dior does very few elastic bands bc MGC thinks it looks cheap. Hugs

ETA: I found the Christian Dior label down the entire side too obnoxious, so I had my tailor take out some fabric to render it illegible (I wanted there to be a little writing left visible , since it’s a design element for better or worse. Of course keeping the pockets. But that’s just me. Tailor did the same to a white reverse TDJ hoodie dress.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Thanks so much for the compliment! It’s one of my favorite skirts bc 1. It’s techno fabric so doesnt wrinkle much and seems impervious to rain etc; and, it’s elastic waisted. I personally believe the small waists of dior sizes is exclusionary and somewhat anti feminist. JMO. I hope it works for you, and I hope you post action pics with your amazing jewelry. Hugs


Your skirt really is a gorgeous skirt as are your other outfits.  
You are so cute on the elastic waist... I recently convinced my husband to wear stretch clothing.  Previously, he was a purist with 100% natural fibers only.  Now he wants to convert his entire wardrobe to stretch, especially his pants!


----------



## etoupebirkin

880 said:


> Thanks so much for the compliment! It’s one of my favorite skirts bc 1. It’s techno fabric so doesnt wrinkle much and seems impervious to rain etc; and, it’s elastic waisted. I have a large waist relative to my size, and I personally believe the small waist of dior sizes is exclusionary and somewhat anti feminist. JMO. I hope it works for you, and I hope you post action pics with your amazing jewelry. I was told dior does very few elastic bands bc MGC thinks it looks cheap. Hugs
> 
> ETA: I found the Christian Dior label down the entire side too obnoxious, so I had my tailor take out some fabric to render it illegible (I wanted there to be a little writing left visible , since it’s a design element for better or worse. Of course keeping the pockets. But that’s just me. Tailor did the same to a white reverse TDJ hoodie dress.
> View attachment 5608429


The elastic waist is the reason why I jumped to buy it. As a not young anymore woman, my waist isn’t what it used to be, and I’ll leave it at that. I will only wear skirts with elastic waists. Thanks for the tip on the Dior logo on the side too.

ETA, I also ordered a The Row, cream silk crew neck sweater. Yesterday, I got cream colored Jimmy Choo loafers. I am going to wear it with a denim jacket.

Last weekend, I did get the Magic 16 motif in WG/Chalcedony, so I think it will work well.

I need to take more pics of it, but I can’t wear it out until my birthday/35th anniversary later this month.


----------



## BWM

etoupebirkin said:


> The elastic waist is the reason why I jumped to buy it. As a not young anymore woman, my waist isn’t what it used to be, and I’ll leave it at that. I will only wear skirts with elastic waists. Thanks for the tip on the Dior logo on the side too.
> 
> ETA, I also ordered a The Row, cream silk crew neck sweater. Yesterday, I got cream colored Jimmy Choo loafers. I am going to wear it with a denim jacket.
> 
> Last weekend, I did get the Magic 16 motif in WG/Chalcedony, so I think it will work well.
> 
> I need to take more pics of it, but I can’t wear it out until my birthday/35th anniversary later this month.
> 
> View attachment 5608477


The Magic 16 motif is such a dream piece!  I can't wait to see modeling shots soon!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> The elastic waist is the reason why I jumped to buy it. As a not young anymore woman, my waist isn’t what it used to be, and I’ll leave it at that. I will only wear skirts with elastic waists. Thanks for the tip on the Dior logo on the side too.
> 
> ETA, I also ordered a The Row, cream silk crew neck sweater. Yesterday, I got cream colored Jimmy Choo loafers. I am going to wear it with a denim jacket.
> 
> Last weekend, I did get the Magic 16 motif in WG/Chalcedony, so I think it will work well.
> 
> I need to take more pics of it, but I can’t wear it out until my birthday/35th anniversary later this month.
> 
> View attachment 5608477


OMG soooo gorgeous! Congratulations!!!


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> The elastic waist is the reason why I jumped to buy it. As a not young anymore woman, my waist isn’t what it used to be, and I’ll leave it at that. I will only wear skirts with elastic waists. Thanks for the tip on the Dior logo on the side too.
> 
> ETA, I also ordered a The Row, cream silk crew neck sweater. Yesterday, I got cream colored Jimmy Choo loafers. I am going to wear it with a denim jacket.
> 
> Last weekend, I did get the Magic 16 motif in WG/Chalcedony, so I think it will work well.
> 
> I need to take more pics of it, but I can’t wear it out until my birthday/35th anniversary later this month.
> 
> View attachment 5608477


Congratulations, this piece is so stunning! Now you have two colorways of this necklace I believe? I love how you gravitate towards beautiful and unique pieces.


----------



## etoupebirkin

nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations, this piece is so stunning! Now you have two colorways of this necklace I believe? I love how you gravitate towards beautiful and unique pieces.


Yes. This is my second Magic 16 motif. It’s so playful. And I love the color combos in the Magic. I wear a lot of grays, blues, and blacks. I’ll wear this with my Lotus earrings or my diamond studs.


----------



## 880

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes. This is my second Magic 16 motif. It’s so playful. And I love the color combos in the Magic. I wear a lot of grays, blues, and blacks. I’ll wear this with my Lotus earrings or my diamond studs.


Happy birthday and 35th anniversary! Wear all of them in the best health and happiness 

@BigAkoya, my DH is also somewhat of a purist. But, I recently persuaded him to wear more comfy things. . . elastic waistbands cannot be too far behind lol


----------



## krawford

etoupebirkin said:


> The elastic waist is the reason why I jumped to buy it. As a not young anymore woman, my waist isn’t what it used to be, and I’ll leave it at that. I will only wear skirts with elastic waists. Thanks for the tip on the Dior logo on the side too.
> 
> ETA, I also ordered a The Row, cream silk crew neck sweater. Yesterday, I got cream colored Jimmy Choo loafers. I am going to wear it with a denim jacket.
> 
> Last weekend, I did get the Magic 16 motif in WG/Chalcedony, so I think it will work well.
> 
> I need to take more pics of it, but I can’t wear it out until my birthday/35th anniversary later this month.
> 
> View attachment 5608477


Gorgeous necklace!   And your outfit plans sound perfect.  I celebrated my 35 anniversary this month as well.


----------



## etoupebirkin

krawford said:


> Gorgeous necklace!   And your outfit plans sound perfect.  I celebrated my 35 anniversary this month as well.


Happy Anniversary to you!!!


----------



## may3545

880 said:


> Thanks so much for the compliment! It’s one of my favorite skirts bc 1. It’s techno fabric so doesnt wrinkle much and seems impervious to rain etc; and, it’s elastic waisted. I have a large waist relative to my size, and I personally believe the small waist of dior sizes is exclusionary and somewhat anti feminist. JMO. I hope it works for you, and I hope you post action pics with your amazing jewelry. I was told dior does very few elastic bands bc MGC thinks it looks cheap. Hugs
> 
> ETA: I found the Christian Dior label down the entire side too obnoxious, so I had my tailor take out some fabric to render it illegible (I wanted there to be a little writing left visible , since it’s a design element for better or worse. Of course keeping the pockets. But that’s just me. Tailor did the same to a white reverse TDJ hoodie dress.
> View attachment 5608429


I did the exact same thing to my two techno fabric Dior skirts! I have the same palm skirt and a reverse TDJ skirt. My amazing tailor removed the side logo strips, and I find the two pieces so much easier to wear.


----------



## missie1

etoupebirkin said:


> The elastic waist is the reason why I jumped to buy it. As a not young anymore woman, my waist isn’t what it used to be, and I’ll leave it at that. I will only wear skirts with elastic waists. Thanks for the tip on the Dior logo on the side too.
> 
> ETA, I also ordered a The Row, cream silk crew neck sweater. Yesterday, I got cream colored Jimmy Choo loafers. I am going to wear it with a denim jacket.
> 
> Last weekend, I did get the Magic 16 motif in WG/Chalcedony, so I think it will work well.
> 
> I need to take more pics of it, but I can’t wear it out until my birthday/35th anniversary later this month.
> 
> View attachment 5608477


This is gorgeous. Can’t wait to see mod pics.  Congratulations on your anniversary.


----------



## lisawhit

etoupebirkin said:


> The elastic waist is the reason why I jumped to buy it. As a not young anymore woman, my waist isn’t what it used to be, and I’ll leave it at that. I will only wear skirts with elastic waists. Thanks for the tip on the Dior logo on the side too.
> 
> ETA, I also ordered a The Row, cream silk crew neck sweater. Yesterday, I got cream colored Jimmy Choo loafers. I am going to wear it with a denim jacket.
> 
> Last weekend, I did get the Magic 16 motif in WG/Chalcedony, so I think it will work well.
> 
> I need to take more pics of it, but I can’t wear it out until my birthday/35th anniversary later this month.
> 
> View attachment 5608477


this is soooooo gorgeous!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## 880

may3545 said:


> I did the exact same thing to my two techno fabric Dior skirts! I have the same palm skirt and a reverse TDJ skirt. My amazing tailor removed the side logo strips, and I find the two pieces so much easier to wear.


----------



## chiaoapple

A bit of everything: Alhambra TE ten motif lengthened with a YG hammered five motif, Frivole 7 flower bangle, Perlee YG clover ring.


----------



## chiaoapple

kelsenia said:


> a mod shot of wind-blown 3 motif wmop-onyx-gmop earrings on Lake Como
> Also in combination with the frivole 5 flower bracelet, to keep the floral theme!
> 
> View attachment 5606671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606695


Love how carefree you look with the earrings, and the frivole bracelet is such a dainty touch.


----------



## chiaoapple

etoupebirkin said:


> The elastic waist is the reason why I jumped to buy it. As a not young anymore woman, my waist isn’t what it used to be, and I’ll leave it at that. I will only wear skirts with elastic waists. Thanks for the tip on the Dior logo on the side too.
> 
> ETA, I also ordered a The Row, cream silk crew neck sweater. Yesterday, I got cream colored Jimmy Choo loafers. I am going to wear it with a denim jacket.
> 
> Last weekend, I did get the Magic 16 motif in WG/Chalcedony, so I think it will work well.
> 
> I need to take more pics of it, but I can’t wear it out until my birthday/35th anniversary later this month.
> 
> View attachment 5608477


Absolutely cannot wait for modelling pics!


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> A bit of everything: Alhambra TE ten motif lengthened with a YG hammered five motif, Frivole 7 flower bangle, Perlee YG clover ring.
> View attachment 5609637


I love that bangle so much! Gorgeous.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chiaoapple said:


> A bit of everything: Alhambra TE ten motif lengthened with a YG hammered five motif, Frivole 7 flower bangle, Perlee YG clover ring.
> View attachment 5609637


You are just so pretty!!!


----------



## WingNut

chiaoapple said:


> A bit of everything: Alhambra TE ten motif lengthened with a YG hammered five motif, Frivole 7 flower bangle, Perlee YG clover ring.
> View attachment 5609637


This is so beautiful! The bangle, the TE with the brown H(?) dress and the pop of color with the B. Absolute perfection.


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> A bit of everything: Alhambra TE ten motif lengthened with a YG hammered five motif, Frivole 7 flower bangle, Perlee YG clover ring.
> View attachment 5609637


Your modshots are always so gorgeous... your bling, your outfits!  Beautiful!  

I've got my popcorn out!!  Waiting to see the next act! 
Hmmm... perhaps it will be some of your fabulous WG pieces.   

Thanks for taking the time to share these lovely mod shots!


----------



## tenshix

chiaoapple said:


> A bit of everything: Alhambra TE ten motif lengthened with a YG hammered five motif, Frivole 7 flower bangle, Perlee YG clover ring.
> View attachment 5609637


Impeccable!! This whole look is a vision


----------



## kelsenia

chiaoapple said:


> A bit of everything: Alhambra TE ten motif lengthened with a YG hammered five motif, Frivole 7 flower bangle, Perlee YG clover ring.
> View attachment 5609637


Your whole outfit is amazing… I love the combo with that blue/green (sorry I don’t know Hermes colors well!) birkin! Ive been thinking about a TE 10-motif and this may push me over the edge   
Do you wear it often? Do you find it goes with a lot? 


chiaoapple said:


> Love how carefree you look with the earrings, and the frivole bracelet is such a dainty touch.


Thank you! I love this combo since the earrings are such a statement whereas the frivole bracelet is understated.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

chiaoapple said:


> A bit of everything: Alhambra TE ten motif lengthened with a YG hammered five motif, Frivole 7 flower bangle, Perlee YG clover ring.
> View attachment 5609637


I always love your pictures but this may be my favorite.  Everything is gorgeous, especially the frivole bangle which is my dream piece from VCA.


----------



## cindy05

Sharing my photo with my 6 motif necklace and blue agate bracelet.


----------



## WingNut

cindy05 said:


> Sharing my photo with my 6 motif necklace and blue agate bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5610358


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## 880

chiaoapple said:


> A bit of everything: Alhambra TE ten motif lengthened with a YG hammered five motif, Frivole 7 flower bangle, Perlee YG clover ring.
> View attachment 5609637


Love this! It coordinates so perfectly, yet you make all of your combinations look so natural and  effortless


----------



## A bottle of Red

cindy05 said:


> Sharing my photo with my 6 motif necklace and blue agate bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5610358


Fantastic!


----------



## innerpeace85

Chalcedony magic earrings


----------



## mommafahionista

I heard from my SA that VCA will be having a price increase on September 20. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## candymonstr

mommafahionista said:


> I heard from my SA that VCA will be having a price increase on September 20. Has anyone else heard this?


Heard that it is on high jewelry and watches about 2-3% iirc


----------



## mommafahionista

candymonstr said:


> Heard that it is on high jewelry and watches about 2-3% iirc


Thanks. Mine wasn’t sure which items it would be on. I wonder if there may be some lowering on certain items because of the strength of the US dollar compared to the Euro?


----------



## kelsenia

mommafahionista said:


> I heard from my SA that VCA will be having a price increase on September 20. Has anyone else heard this?


Is this worldwide or just in a certain region?


----------



## candymonstr

mommafahionista said:


> Thanks. Mine wasn’t sure which items it would be on. I wonder if there may be some lowering on certain items because of the strength of the US dollar compared to the Euro?


I’m not sure because there was also mention that some adjustment would be made to account for the currency differences so I wonder if the increase  would be more Europe and less in the US/Asia where I am….


----------



## Amarino

VCA Forever


----------



## Ylesiya

Lapis pendant paired with tiger eye earrings. It slants a bit on the body but I am not too worried about it.
Another pic is pendant + trying on Cartier trinity long chain.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My everlasting carnelian vintage Alhambra and my frivole✨


----------



## pearlgrass

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My everlasting carnelian vintage Alhambra and my frivole✨
> 
> View attachment 5612082



Love your mod shot


----------



## pearlgrass

chiaoapple said:


> A bit of everything: Alhambra TE ten motif lengthened with a YG hammered five motif, Frivole 7 flower bangle, Perlee YG clover ring.
> View attachment 5609637


GORGEOUS    Love your dress!


----------



## RosiePenners

Ending a lovely night with great friends. Hope you are all having a great weekend. Coupling a few  pieces.  Adding the sushi pic, not sure that’s allowed?!


----------



## earthygirl

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My everlasting carnelian vintage Alhambra and my frivole✨
> 
> View attachment 5612082


You look lovely! What size are your frivole earrings?


----------



## EpiFanatic

RosiePenners said:


> Ending a lovely night with great friends. Hope you are all having a great weekend. Coupling a few  pieces.  Adding the sushi pic, not sure that’s allowed?!
> 
> View attachment 5612615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612627


Looks delish!!  And love your nails…


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Frivole earring pairing with my other precious jewelries from other brands


----------



## Firstchanellv28

earthygirl said:


> You look lovely! What size are your frivole earrings?


Thanks! They are the small version. Xoxo


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Okay... you convinced me... I'm going to try Rose Tamise next just to get it over with.
> I am certain I will hate it.  For red/pink/coral nail polish, I do not like any blue undertone as it really makes my skin look old & dead. I am having fun painting my nails, so I will change it this weekend to Rose Tamise.
> I look forward to making my hands look old.
> 
> On an H orange handbag... I hope you get an orange handbag!
> I'm not a H bag fan (no outside back pocket!  ), but even not being an H lover...
> To me, the bag of all bags in terms of beauty (not functionality) is the Kelly in Orange H Togo.  Such a gorgeous shape and pop of color.





WingNut said:


> Yes you do! On my toes now:
> 
> View attachment 5601415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601416





tenshix said:


> By the way wanted to let you ladies know in case you didn’t see, H is coming out with 2 dark metallic fall polish shades in Gris Etain and Violet Manganese, both of which I can definitely see on you @eternallove4bag ! I can also see you wearing the red lip shades they have for fall
> 
> @BigAkoya not sure how you feel about dark polishes or metallic ones but these look like they could have a more subdued matte look to them.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/pl/en/story/304752-makeup-limited-edition-autumn-winter-2022/


Sorry ladies @BigAkoya @tenshix @WingNut been MIA from the forum so couldn’t respond to your posts earlier . Was visiting my parents who were dealing with some health issues and my rule is to completely kick myself off all social media when I visit family so I can selfishly spend all my precious time with them. 

@tenshix great minds think alike! I got both of the metallic polishes from Hermès and can’t wait to put them on. Probably the violet first! Gotta enable @BigAkoya  so will try and take some pretty pics
@WingNut girl, that orange hue was made for you! You and @BigAkoya make this color look so good! I asked my SA for it but the store was out of it. Waiting for the stock to replenish!


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> VCA as the perfect travel jewelry
> Istanbul, Bosphorus.  First pic from the hotel room balcony. Third pic is from the restaurant Mikla. last pic is of a wedding from the balcony of the hotel restaurant. Several patrons including me were captivated by the fairytale sight and took pics from afar. I include it bc VCA would have been perfect for the bride
> View attachment 5606231
> View attachment 5606232
> View attachment 5606233
> View attachment 5606234
> View attachment 5606235
> View attachment 5606236


That skirt @880 not to mention how you wear everything so effortlessly.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Linked the MOP magic bracelet with the 10 motif in the first shot.
> Hammered WG 10 motif In the second shot.
> View attachment 5606211
> View attachment 5606212





chiaoapple said:


> A bit of everything: Alhambra TE ten motif lengthened with a YG hammered five motif, Frivole 7 flower bangle, Perlee YG clover ring.
> View attachment 5609637


@chiaoapple gosh, every look is pure goals! Impeccable


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Chalcedony magic earrings
> View attachment 5610537


@innerpeace85 the magic earrings look sooo good on you girl!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> Lapis pendant paired with tiger eye earrings. It slants a bit on the body but I am not too worried about it.
> Another pic is pendant + trying on Cartier trinity long chain.
> View attachment 5611421
> 
> View attachment 5611422
> 
> View attachment 5611423


Congrats @Ylesiya on your beautiful lapis pendant.


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> @innerpeace85 the magic earrings look sooo good on you girl!


@eternallove4bag Thank you! Just saw your H nail polish pics, totally stunning! Now I am going to bother you to help me pick colors for me


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> @eternallove4bag Thank you! Just saw your H nail polish pics, totally stunning! Now I am going to bother you to help me pick colors for me


Hehe deal!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Loving the carnelian guilloche bracelet!
(Warm indoor lighting)


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Sorry ladies @BigAkoya @tenshix @WingNut been MIA from the forum so couldn’t respond to your posts earlier . Was visiting my parents who were dealing with some health issues and my rule is to completely kick myself off all social media when I visit family so I can selfishly spend all my precious time with them.
> 
> @tenshix great minds think alike! I got both of the metallic polishes from Hermès and can’t wait to put them on. Probably the violet first! Gotta enable @BigAkoya  so will try and take some pretty pics
> @WingNut girl, that orange hue was made for you! You and @BigAkoya make this color look so good! I asked my SA for it but the store was out of it. Waiting for the stock to replenish!


Spending time with your family is not selfish at all!! Praying for your parents’ speedy recovery and hope you all had a lovely time together. 

And yes I’m so glad you got the limited edition polishes!! Would love to see mod shot pics when you have time but I already know both shades will look amazing on you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Spending time with your family is not selfish at all!! Praying for your parents’ speedy recovery and hope you all had a lovely time together.
> 
> And yes I’m so glad you got the limited edition polishes!! Would love to see mod shot pics when you have time but I already know both shades will look amazing on you.


Thank you as always for your kind words @tenshix


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Loving the carnelian guilloche bracelet!
> (Warm indoor lighting)
> 
> View attachment 5614354


That shade of carnelian is  @A bottle of Red


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Sorry ladies @BigAkoya @tenshix @WingNut been MIA from the forum so couldn’t respond to your posts earlier . Was visiting my parents who were dealing with some health issues and my rule is to completely kick myself off all social media when I visit family so I can selfishly spend all my precious time with them.
> 
> @tenshix great minds think alike! I got both of the metallic polishes from Hermès and can’t wait to put them on. Probably the violet first! Gotta enable @BigAkoya  so will try and take some pretty pics
> @WingNut girl, that orange hue was made for you! You and @BigAkoya make this color look so good! I asked my SA for it but the store was out of it. Waiting for the stock to replenish!


Glad to have you back on TPF.  I hope all is well with your mom & dad.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Glad to have you back on TPF.  I hope all is well with your mom & dad.


Thank you @BigAkoya Fortunately, my parents are on their way to recovery. Thank you for asking. Having aging parents that live far away is not the most ideal of situations and I live in constant fear. But, for now, all is well and I will gladly take the small victories


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> That shade of carnelian is  @A bottle of Red


Thank you so much and wishing your parents good health!


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Thank you so much and wishing your parents good health!


Thank you so much


----------



## chiaoapple

kelsenia said:


> Your whole outfit is amazing… I love the combo with that blue/green (sorry I don’t know Hermes colors well!) birkin! Ive been thinking about a TE 10-motif and this may push me over the edge
> Do you wear it often? Do you find it goes with a lot?
> 
> Thank you! I love this combo since the earrings are such a statement whereas the frivole bracelet is understated.


Thanks for the kind words! The TE is actually my most recent purchase, and I cannot believe it took me so long to get into it! It may not pop as much lying there in the display compared to other stones, but definitely do try it on as it really is special. I can’t say I have been wearing it a ton because I do try to rotate between pieces, and have been wearing it mostly with neutrals, but your comment is inspiring me to try it with more colourful outfits as well!


----------



## chiaoapple

glamourbag said:


> I love that bangle so much! Gorgeous.


Thank you! I was obsessed the moment I saw it in the advertisement when it first launched 
I think VCA can definitely do a lot of interesting things with the frivole line, hope they expand it further!


----------



## jenayb

chiaoapple said:


> Thanks for the kind words! The TE is actually my most recent purchase, and I cannot believe it took me so long to get into it! It may not pop as much lying there in the display compared to other stones, but definitely do try it on as it really is special. I can’t say I have been wearing it a ton because I do try to rotate between pieces, and have been wearing it mostly with neutrals, but your comment is inspiring me to try it with more colourful outfits as well!



I love TE and totally agree it is super special... my dad had TE pieces growing up, as did his father, and so the stone was always special to me from a sentimental perspective, but on its own, it's still just such an underrated stone IMO. 

The TE looks great on you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

eternallove4bag said:


> Sorry ladies @BigAkoya @tenshix @WingNut been MIA from the forum so couldn’t respond to your posts earlier . Was visiting my parents who were dealing with some health issues and my rule is to completely kick myself off all social media when I visit family so I can selfishly spend all my precious time with them.
> 
> @tenshix great minds think alike! I got both of the metallic polishes from Hermès and can’t wait to put them on. Probably the violet first! Gotta enable @BigAkoya  so will try and take some pretty pics
> @WingNut girl, that orange hue was made for you! You and @BigAkoya make this color look so good! I asked my SA for it but the store was out of it. Waiting for the stock to replenish!


I hope everything is OK!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

etoupebirkin said:


> I hope everything is OK!!!


Thank you so much @etoupebirkin thankfully all is well and I am counting my blessings.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Here’s the new Hermès nail polish @tenshix @BigAkoya - violet manganese. First impressions: reminds me of Hermès raisin. Very elegant and very wearable if you love purples, which I do. But, this is a color one can live without. It’s a nice enough color to have but you won’t miss it if you don’t have it. I think I am going to like the gris etain polish more.


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> Here’s the new Hermès nail polish @tenshix @BigAkoya - violet manganese. First impressions: reminds me of Hermès raisin. Very elegant and very wearable if you love purples, which I do. But, this is a color one can live without. It’s a nice enough color to have but you won’t miss it if you don’t have it. I think I am going to like the gris etain polish more.
> View attachment 5614794
> View attachment 5614795


It looks stunning with what you are wearing though!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Here’s the new Hermès nail polish @tenshix @BigAkoya - violet manganese. First impressions: reminds me of Hermès raisin. Very elegant and very wearable if you love purples, which I do. But, this is a color one can live without. It’s a nice enough color to have but you won’t miss it if you don’t have it. I think I am going to like the gris etain polish more.
> View attachment 5614794
> View attachment 5614795


Thanks for sharing.  I agree, there are other must have colors.

It’s like Rose Tamise for me.  I loved it when I saw it online.  I hated it when it arrived, and I only tested it on one finger.  I just wore it on all ten fingers for last week’s manicure, and I don’t hate it anymore, but I definitely could never love it.  Even liking it is still stretching it.    I’ll probably try it one more time and get rid of it.

It had too much blue in it, and made my fingers look dead.

@tenshix   I am wearing Rose Porcelaine now, and it’s a milky pale pink white, with a tiny drop of blue.  The creamy white is actually nice, but that tiny drop of blue also makes my skin look dead, so nope… I’m sticking to Rose Baltique for pale blush and Rose Coquette for pale white.

If I want blue based nails, I want it to be liberate, like Violet Byzantin or Blue Encre. Then it’s so intense, it had the opposite effect and makes my skin come alive.  

I bought both those colors, and they are coming up next in rotation!


----------



## snnysmm

I am so amazed and jealous that you guys are so good at doing your own nails!  I have super shaky hands and I never could…


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> Here’s the new Hermès nail polish @tenshix @BigAkoya - violet manganese. First impressions: reminds me of Hermès raisin. Very elegant and very wearable if you love purples, which I do. But, this is a color one can live without. It’s a nice enough color to have but you won’t miss it if you don’t have it. I think I am going to like the gris etain polish more.
> View attachment 5614794
> View attachment 5614795


Hope your parents are okay! I have been wearing an essie version of gris etain for years  

Thank you for your kind words! I am always inspired by your stunning combos and beautiful photos.

Here, VCA with an H top; 28K quadrille; brunello trousers; dior bucket hat; and a pleated tiered skirt from an art concept  gallery boutique in Vienna called Song. The skirt is a cross between Dior and issey lol. Birkenstock sneakers


----------



## allanrvj

880 said:


> Hope your parents are okay! I have been wearing an essie version of gris etain for years
> 
> Thank you for your kind words! I am always inspired by your stunning combos and beautiful photos.
> 
> Here, VCA with an H top; 28K quadrille; brunello trousers; dior bucket hat; and a pleated tiered skirt from an art concept  gallery boutique in Vienna called Song. The skirt is a cross between Dior and issey lol. Birkenstock sneakers
> View attachment 5614835
> View attachment 5614836
> View attachment 5614837


I know this is the VCA forum but that Quadrille


----------



## lvmon

880 said:


> Hope your parents are okay! I have been wearing an essie version of gris etain for years
> 
> Thank you for your kind words! I am always inspired by your stunning combos and beautiful photos.
> 
> Here, VCA with an H top; 28K quadrille; brunello trousers; dior bucket hat; and a pleated tiered skirt from an art concept  gallery boutique in Vienna called Song. The skirt is a cross between Dior and issey lol. Birkenstock sneakers
> View attachment 5614835
> View attachment 5614836
> View attachment 5614837


I love your style!


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> Here’s the new Hermès nail polish @tenshix @BigAkoya - violet manganese. First impressions: reminds me of Hermès raisin. Very elegant and very wearable if you love purples, which I do. But, this is a color one can live without. It’s a nice enough color to have but you won’t miss it if you don’t have it. I think I am going to like the gris etain polish more.


Love the blings and bag!! 
If you want something similar but with more impact, how about Chanel Vamp? Adding beautylookbook’s IG pic


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> Hope your parents are okay! I have been wearing an essie version of gris etain for years
> 
> Thank you for your kind words! I am always inspired by your stunning combos and beautiful photos.
> 
> Here, VCA with an H top; 28K quadrille; brunello trousers; dior bucket hat; and a pleated tiered skirt from an art concept  gallery boutique in Vienna called Song. The skirt is a cross between Dior and issey lol. Birkenstock sneakers
> View attachment 5614835
> View attachment 5614836
> View attachment 5614837


Thank you so much @880 … see? These pics reiterate why I am such a big fan of your style! That 28K 

Parents are doing much better. Thank you The distance is what kills me but planning to make more frequent trips back home so I get to spend as much time as I can with them.

On the Gris Etain nail polish, I have a similar Essie one too that I forgot all about. Will take pics of the two together next time!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Love the blings and bag!!
> If you want something similar but with more impact, how about Chanel Vamp? Adding beautylookbook’s IG pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614873


Oooh that’s pretty @innerpeace85 … almost looks like rouge H? I haven’t ever tried chanel nail polishes but I can see myself loving the colors too. This one looks so mysterious and elegant. Thanks gf


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> It looks stunning with what you are wearing though!


I had to match my clothes to the nail polish since I didn’t have a matching bag  @WingNut I am nuts.. I know!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I agree, there are other must have colors.
> 
> It’s like Rose Tamise for me.  I loved it when I saw it online.  I hated it when it arrived, and I only tested it on one finger.  I just wore it on all ten fingers for last week’s manicure, and I don’t hate it anymore, but I definitely could never love it.  Even liking it is still stretching it.    I’ll probably try it one more time and get rid of it.
> 
> It had too much blue in it, and made my fingers look dead.
> 
> @tenshix   I am wearing Rose Porcelaine now, and it’s a milky pale pink white, with a tiny drop of blue.  The creamy white is actually nice, but that tiny drop of blue also makes my skin look dead, so nope… I’m sticking to Rose Baltique for pale blush and Rose Coquette for pale white.
> 
> If I want blue based nails, I want it to be liberate, like Violet Byzantin or Blue Encre. Then it’s so intense, it had the opposite effect and makes my skin come alive.
> 
> I bought both those colors, and they are coming up next in rotation!


You summed up my thoughts on Rose Tamise @BigAkoya  I have used that nail polish maybe once or twice in the last year! I am rooting for you to love Blue Encre. It’s one of my faves and I am wearing it on my toes right now. Can’t wait to see pics of VB and BE on you


----------



## 880

lvmon said:


> I love your style!


Thank you so much


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Hope your parents are okay! I have been wearing an essie version of gris etain for years
> 
> Thank you for your kind words! I am always inspired by your stunning combos and beautiful photos.
> 
> Here, VCA with an H top; 28K quadrille; brunello trousers; dior bucket hat; and a pleated tiered skirt from an art concept  gallery boutique in Vienna called Song. The skirt is a cross between Dior and issey lol. Birkenstock sneakers
> View attachment 5614835
> View attachment 5614836
> View attachment 5614837


I love your posts, and I love dissecting your style.    
I could never be you of course, you are way to avant garde!  I love how you just mix things to create your own aesthetic; it's super creative.  Love your pieces, especially your sunglasses... that blue round frame is just perfect with the whole look!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I love your posts, and I love dissecting your style.
> I could never be you of course, you are way to avant garde!  I love how you just mix things to create your own aesthetic; it's super creative.  Love your pieces, especially your sunglasses... that blue round frame is just perfect with the whole look!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you so much! This is so kind of you! Hugs


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Here’s the new Hermès nail polish @tenshix @BigAkoya - violet manganese. First impressions: reminds me of Hermès raisin. Very elegant and very wearable if you love purples, which I do. But, this is a color one can live without. It’s a nice enough color to have but you won’t miss it if you don’t have it. I think I am going to like the gris etain polish more.
> View attachment 5614794
> View attachment 5614795


This is beautiful on you! I love that you paired it with a purple outfit. Gorgeous jewels + bag + outfit pairings as always  I like that the metallic effect is a bit more subtle and elegant instead of super shiny/in your face. It does feel very fall season, can’t wait to see the metallic gris on you next!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I agree, there are other must have colors.
> 
> It’s like Rose Tamise for me.  I loved it when I saw it online.  I hated it when it arrived, and I only tested it on one finger.  I just wore it on all ten fingers for last week’s manicure, and I don’t hate it anymore, but I definitely could never love it.  Even liking it is still stretching it.    I’ll probably try it one more time and get rid of it.
> 
> It had too much blue in it, and made my fingers look dead.
> 
> @tenshix   I am wearing Rose Porcelaine now, and it’s a milky pale pink white, with a tiny drop of blue.  The creamy white is actually nice, but that tiny drop of blue also makes my skin look dead, so nope… I’m sticking to Rose Baltique for pale blush and Rose Coquette for pale white.
> 
> If I want blue based nails, I want it to be liberate, like Violet Byzantin or Blue Encre. Then it’s so intense, it had the opposite effect and makes my skin come alive.
> 
> I bought both those colors, and they are coming up next in rotation!



I only use Rose Porcelaine on my toes now and don’t mind it for my feet actually, but I agree it wasn’t the best on my skintone either on the hands. I much prefer Rose Baltique & Rose Coquette. For that milky pink shade I prefer the Dior in Snow Pink 800 better, but the polish is so heavily perfumed that the smell lasts more than 2 days and gives me a headache whenever I bring my hands close to my face. If anyone here likes that milky white pink shade this is a nice one if you’re not sensitive to scents! If I didn’t like the shade so much I would’ve returned it already, but I can see myself wearing this even through winter.


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> I only use Rose Porcelaine on my toes now and don’t mind it for my feet actually, but I agree it wasn’t the best on my skintone either on the hands. I much prefer Rose Baltique & Rose Coquette. For that milky pink shade I prefer the Dior in Snow Pink 800 better, but the polish is so heavily perfumed that the smell lasts more than 2 days and gives me a headache whenever I bring my hands close to my face. If anyone here likes that milky white pink shade this is a nice one if you’re not sensitive to scents! If I didn’t like the shade so much I would’ve returned it already, but I can see myself wearing this even through winter.


You're like the nail polish guru!
I am deciding on a fuchsia.  I don't own any bright pink in my wardrobe, nothing!  I am not a bright pink girl.
But... I caved and purchased the Chanel Fuchsia turnock loafers as they were so gorgeous!  I love these loafers.  However, I don't have a bright pink handbag to match these loafers, nor do I plan to get one (bright pink bags are not me).  That means I need a nail polish to match!     

I am debating between Rose Magenta and Rose Indien.  I've googled to see their true colors.  I am leaning toward Rose Indien, as it seems to look like a dark, bright, intense fuchsia.  I like Rose Magenta too, but it looks a bit more like a darker, muted, blue fuchsia which I don't like muted nail polish.  I either go bright & bold or mannequin hands like Rose Baltique or Rose Coquette.  I don't like the middle ground.

Do you have or have seen these shades in real life?  What say ye, oh nail polish guru?!


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> Hope your parents are okay! I have been wearing an essie version of gris etain for years
> 
> Thank you for your kind words! I am always inspired by your stunning combos and beautiful photos.
> 
> Here, VCA with an H top; 28K quadrille; brunello trousers; dior bucket hat; and a pleated tiered skirt from an art concept  gallery boutique in Vienna called Song. The skirt is a cross between Dior and issey lol. Birkenstock sneakers
> View attachment 5614835
> View attachment 5614836
> View attachment 5614837


You rock everything you put together!  I’m a fan!


----------



## cajhingle

off to work we go


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Here’s the new Hermès nail polish @tenshix @BigAkoya - violet manganese. First impressions: reminds me of Hermès raisin. Very elegant and very wearable if you love purples, which I do. But, this is a color one can live without. It’s a nice enough color to have but you won’t miss it if you don’t have it. I think I am going to like the gris etain polish more.
> View attachment 5614794
> View attachment 5614795


Elegant and perfect as always…!


----------



## chiaoapple

Layering the MOP with Blue Agate (both 10 + 5 motif). The MOP comes out slightly shorter than the BA as I had the MOP 5 motif shortened but not the BA, which I think works well when layered.


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> You're like the nail polish guru!
> I am deciding on a fuchsia.  I don't own any bright pink in my wardrobe, nothing!  I am not a bright pink girl.
> But... I caved and purchased the Chanel Fuchsia turnock loafers as they were so gorgeous!  I love these loafers.  However, I don't have a bright pink handbag to match these loafers, nor do I plan to get one (bright pink bags are not me).  That means I need a nail polish to match!
> 
> I am debating between Rose Magenta and Rose Indien.  I've googled to see their true colors.  I am leaning toward Rose Indien, as it seems to look like a dark, bright, intense fuchsia.  I like Rose Magenta too, but it looks a bit more like a darker, muted, blue fuchsia which I don't like muted nail polish.  I either go bright & bold or mannequin hands like Rose Baltique or Rose Coquette.  I don't like the middle ground.
> 
> Do you have or have seen these shades in real life?  What say ye, oh nail polish guru?!


Haha I am far from being a guru, just an enthusiast! But I’m always happy to give my non-expert opinion   I haven’t worn bright bold red or fuschia nails since college so I also don’t have either of the shades you mentioned, but based off the photos and videos I saw online I think Rose Magenta will be much too dark & muted for you. Rose Indien seems like a better choice, it pulls a brighter blue toned pink but depending on the lighting, at a glance it could also look like a bluish red if that makes sense? I didn’t see any good mod shot pics/videos of this shade so I can’t say for sure.

If you can stop by an H boutique or another department store where they carry H beauty products I would see if you can try on the shades and see how it is on your skintone. If I’m imagining the kind of bright fuschia you like I’m thinking Rose Indien may be a smidge too red and not as bright on the nails as say, Rose Horizon. Rose Incarnat looks brighter to me but pulls a bit too pink for the fuschia you want, but I was thinking that’s the kind of brightness you’re looking for? But from the current in-stock lineup I think Rose Indien is probably the closest to bright blue-pink fuschia.

I’m actually thinking your Chanel fuschia loafers + fuschia nails + an SO WG 20 motif raspberry pink sevres (we can dream right?) would be a crazy combo and just such a fun pop of color to go together! It is a shame VCA hasn’t explored more color options with sevres or other stones, the color opportunities would be endless and so much fun to mix & match.


----------



## tenshix

chiaoapple said:


> Layering the MOP with Blue Agate (both 10 + 5 motif). The MOP comes out slightly shorter than the BA as I had the MOP 5 motif shortened but not the BA, which I think works well when layered.
> View attachment 5615210


This whole look is such a vision!! Just gorgeous


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> Layering the MOP with Blue Agate (both 10 + 5 motif). The MOP comes out slightly shorter than the BA as I had the MOP 5 motif shortened but not the BA, which I think works well when layered.
> View attachment 5615210


Love this combo of BA and MOP!  You have such beautiful pieces, and it works so well with your outfit.


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Haha I am far from being a guru, just an enthusiast! But I’m always happy to give my non-expert opinion   I haven’t worn bright bold red or fuschia nails since college so I also don’t have either of the shades you mentioned, but based off the photos and videos I saw online I think Rose Magenta will be much too dark & muted for you. Rose Indien seems like a better choice, it pulls a brighter blue toned pink but depending on the lighting, at a glance it could also look like a bluish red if that makes sense? I didn’t see any good mod shot pics/videos of this shade so I can’t say for sure.
> 
> If you can stop by an H boutique or another department store where they carry H beauty products I would see if you can try on the shades and see how it is on your skintone. If I’m imagining the kind of bright fuschia you like I’m thinking Rose Indien may be a smidge too red and not as bright on the nails as say, Rose Horizon. Rose Incarnat looks brighter to me but pulls a bit too pink for the fuschia you want, but I was thinking that’s the kind of brightness you’re looking for? But from the current in-stock lineup I think Rose Indien is probably the closest to bright blue-pink fuschia.
> 
> I’m actually thinking your Chanel fuschia loafers + fuschia nails + an SO WG 20 motif raspberry pink sevres (we can dream right?) would be a crazy combo and just such a fun pop of color to go together! It is a shame VCA hasn’t explored more color options with sevres or other stones, the color opportunities would be endless and so much fun to mix & match.


Thanks for your analysis and words of wisdom.  Yes, I agree... I think Rose Magenta will be a "hate it" color for me.   
I just ordered Rose Idien.  I may not love it, but I know it's one color I will at least "like."  I am hoping I will love it though.    

Thank you again for your thoughts!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for your analysis and words of wisdom.  Yes, I agree... I think Rose Magenta will be a "hate it" color for me.
> I just ordered Rose Idien.  I may not love it, but I know it's one color I will at least "like."  I am hoping I will love it though.
> 
> Thank you again for your thoughts!


I hope you do too!! Please post mod shots pics when you get it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> This is beautiful on you! I love that you paired it with a purple outfit. Gorgeous jewels + bag + outfit pairings as always  I like that the metallic effect is a bit more subtle and elegant instead of super shiny/in your face. It does feel very fall season, can’t wait to see the metallic gris on you next!


Thank you so much @tenshix trust Hermès to even do metallics in such an elegant way. I think this shade will be more my occasional shade to wear during Fall/winter. It’s starting to grow on me now that I have had it for a couple of days.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Elegant and perfect as always…!


Thank you @chiaoapple







chiaoapple said:


> Layering the MOP with Blue Agate (both 10 + 5 motif). The MOP comes out slightly shorter than the BA as I had the MOP 5 motif shortened but not the BA, which I think works well when layered.
> View attachment 5615210


You can do no wrong when it comes to styling  love the matching bag and top! I know you are not a fan of rings but that perlee clover ring looks so good on you .


----------



## Notorious Pink

snnysmm said:


> I am so amazed and jealous that you guys are so good at doing your own nails!  I have super shaky hands and I never could…



I wish I could join in on the nail conversation but I only do powder gel, anything else will not last more than a day (and often less). And I do the same color every time, they don’t even ask anymore, it’s the powder gel equivalent of Mauve Sylvestre (matches my hair in the avatar). 

Surprisingly, I am very limited on what colors I will wear on my nails. I cannot ever wear a dark color, it just gives me a gothic vibe, which I want to avoid. I *might* wear a dark blue on my toenails in the winter. And colorwise it’s only variations of pink or purple (or blue on toes).



880 said:


> Hope your parents are okay! I have been wearing an essie version of gris etain for years
> 
> Thank you for your kind words! I am always inspired by your stunning combos and beautiful photos.
> 
> Here, VCA with an H top; 28K quadrille; brunello trousers; dior bucket hat; and a pleated tiered skirt from an art concept  gallery boutique in Vienna called Song. The skirt is a cross between Dior and issey lol. Birkenstock sneakers
> View attachment 5614835
> View attachment 5614836
> View attachment 5614837


Love love love these photos!!!! You looks fabulous!!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much @880 … see? These pics reiterate why I am such a big fan of your style! That 28K
> 
> Parents are doing much better. Thank you The distance is what kills me but planning to make more frequent trips back home so I get to spend as much time as I can with them.
> 
> On the Gris Etain nail polish, I have a similar Essie one too that I forgot all about. Will take pics of the two together next time!



I’m so glad that your parents are doing better. I hope it all resolves quickly.


----------



## lisawhit

Perlee couleurs lapis pendant and perlee small hoops, all yellow gold


----------



## nicole0612

lisawhit said:


> Perlee couleurs lapis pendant and perlee small hoops, all yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5615478


Loving this Perlee look!


----------



## SilverBen

Warming up after a cold and wet walk outside | 10 motif onyx & 5 motif WG diamonds


----------



## tenshix

lisawhit said:


> Perlee couleurs lapis pendant and perlee small hoops, all yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5615478


Gorgeous on you!! I especially love the Perlee hoops, you don’t see those often around here!


----------



## lisawhit

tenshix said:


> Gorgeous on you!! I especially love the Perlee hoops, you don’t see those often around here!


Thank you


----------



## lvchanellvr

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Warming up after a cold and wet walk outside | 10 motif onyx & 5 motif WG diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615540


The pieces look great on you! Love your fur baby.


----------



## SilverBen

lvchanellvr said:


> The pieces look great on you! Love your fur baby.


Thank you X2!! He's my best buddy


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> I wish I could join in on the nail conversation but I only do powder gel, anything else will not last more than a day (and often less). And I do the same color every time, they don’t even ask anymore, it’s the powder gel equivalent of Mauve Sylvestre (matches my hair in the avatar).
> 
> Surprisingly, I am very limited on what colors I will wear on my nails. I cannot ever wear a dark color, it just gives me a gothic vibe, which I want to avoid. I *might* wear a dark blue on my toenails in the winter. And colorwise it’s only variations of pink or purple (or blue on toes).
> 
> 
> Love love love these photos!!!! You looks fabulous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so glad that your parents are doing better. I hope it all resolves quickly.


Thank you @Notorious Pink


----------



## eternallove4bag

lisawhit said:


> Perlee couleurs lapis pendant and perlee small hoops, all yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5615478


My eyes went straight to those hoops! Love them on you @lisawhit


----------



## eternallove4bag

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Warming up after a cold and wet walk outside | 10 motif onyx & 5 motif WG diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615540


Slaying it and that puppy!


----------



## lisawhit

eternallove4bag said:


> My eyes went straight to those hoops! Love them on you @lisawhit


Thanks so much!  I wear them more than any other earrings!


----------



## eternallove4bag

GMOP kinda day! Shameless selfie at work


----------



## LVinCali

Wore my black onyx VCA to our vow renewal with Elvis in LV last night.  It was fun to have nice jewelry this time around- when I got married years ago, I wore the cheapest stuff.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Filing this under super casual VCA. Out running errands. Absolutely obsessed with this Raspberry Sèvres Magic pendant. Also wearing SO onyx Sweets.


----------



## 880

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Warming up after a cold and wet walk outside | 10 motif onyx & 5 motif WG diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615540


LOVE your VCA, but your little buddy steals the show! So adorable!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> GMOP kinda day! Shameless selfie at work
> View attachment 5616120


beautiful set,  and beautiful flowery blouse? dress?


----------



## rosebean

8seventeen19 said:


> Filing this under super casual VCA. Out running errands. Absolutely obsessed with this Raspberry Sèvres Magic pendant. Also wearing SO onyx Sweets.
> 
> View attachment 5616240


never seen raspberry magic pendant, what a vibrant color, beautiful on you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Warming up after a cold and wet walk outside | 10 motif onyx & 5 motif WG diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615540


Alhambra is beautiful, but your pup   steals the show.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> beautiful set,  and beautiful flowery blouse? dress?


Thank you @rosebean  it’s actually a blouse.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Best thing about VCA bracelets is that you can wear them solo or stacked
@tenshix  absolutely love gris etain polish! It’s going to be one of my go-to shades for sure!


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Best thing about VCA bracelets is that you can wear them solo or stacked
> @tenshix  absolutely love gris etain polish! It’s going to be one of my go-to shades for sure!
> View attachment 5617006


My dream stack!!! Gorgeous gorgeous I die    I love how the gris etain metallic matches the GMOP too! So dreamy


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> My dream stack!!! Gorgeous gorgeous I die    I love how the gris etain metallic matches the GMOP too! So dreamy


Thank you so much @tenshix I am a VCA lover. I die over their feminine designs! Loving this match of H and VCA, my two favorite brands!


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much @tenshix I am a VCA lover. I die over their feminine designs! Loving this match of H and VCA, my two favorite brands!


They really are such a beautiful elegant pairing!! And you wear them all so well


----------



## cajhingle

off to church we go


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> They really are such a beautiful elegant pairing!! And you wear them all so well


Thank you always @tenshix


----------



## justaregularwhitegirl

Is it illegal to mix with Cartier?


----------



## floridamama

justaregularwhitegirl said:


> Is it illegal to mix with Cartier?


----------



## snnysmm

justaregularwhitegirl said:


> Is it illegal to mix with Cartier?


Stacking isn’t for me, but I love it when other people stack VCA with Cartier love and/or JUC.


----------



## oceanblueapril

I stacked with JUC I love it.


----------



## justaregularwhitegirl

oceanblueapril said:


> I stacked with JUC I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617718
> View attachment 5617719
> View attachment 5617720


Love it! I don’t know why my pic isn’t showing up, but it’s supposed to be a juc hoop with carnelian sweet alahambra earrings lol


----------



## justaregularwhitegirl

Maybe this post will work.


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Best thing about VCA bracelets is that you can wear them solo or stacked
> @tenshix  absolutely love gris etain polish! It’s going to be one of my go-to shades for sure!
> View attachment 5617006


really admire how you can pull off this multi bracelet look!


----------



## chiaoapple

justaregularwhitegirl said:


> Maybe this post will work.
> 
> View attachment 5617755


This is just the cutest!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> really admire how you can pull off this multi bracelet look!


Hehe honestly it’s only when I am in a crazy, blingy kinda mood. 99% of the time, I wear one or two bracelets at a time, especially for work.


----------



## chiaoapple

Been meaning to try this for a while: linking the onyx pave five motif to a ten and five motif hammered WG. Wasn’t as messy as I feared, and I think it makes a case for hammered WG being a close-ish “get the look for less“ sub for WG pave


----------



## allanrvj

chiaoapple said:


> Been meaning to try this for a while: linking the onyx pave five motif to a ten and five motif hammered WG. Wasn’t as messy as I feared, and I think it makes a case for hammered WG being a close-ish “get the look for less“ sub for WG pave
> View attachment 5617935


my thought process was, "how did she do that? oh... oh!" so clever and the result is so pretty!   
nice croc Kelly sellier too


----------



## lynne_ross

chiaoapple said:


> Been meaning to try this for a while: linking the onyx pave five motif to a ten and five motif hammered WG. Wasn’t as messy as I feared, and I think it makes a case for hammered WG being a close-ish “get the look for less“ sub for WG pave
> View attachment 5617935


This is so gorgeous. I described wg hammered as ‘poor man’s vca pave’ to a friend. Haha. A bit cheeky but they look so close in pictures.


----------



## glamourbag

chiaoapple said:


> Been meaning to try this for a while: linking the onyx pave five motif to a ten and five motif hammered WG. Wasn’t as messy as I feared, and I think it makes a case for hammered WG being a close-ish “get the look for less“ sub for WG pave
> View attachment 5617935


I love this so much @chiaoapple


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Been meaning to try this for a while: linking the onyx pave five motif to a ten and five motif hammered WG. Wasn’t as messy as I feared, and I think it makes a case for hammered WG being a close-ish “get the look for less“ sub for WG pave
> View attachment 5617935


Absolutely fabulous! And that Kelly is the icing on top!


----------



## oceanblueapril

paired holiday 2015 pink with raspberry pink bracelet, loving it ❤️


----------



## missie1

chiaoapple said:


> Been meaning to try this for a while: linking the onyx pave five motif to a ten and five motif hammered WG. Wasn’t as messy as I feared, and I think it makes a case for hammered WG being a close-ish “get the look for less“ sub for WG pave
> View attachment 5617935


Stunning as usual


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> This is so gorgeous. I described wg hammered as ‘poor man’s vca pave’ to a friend. Haha. A bit cheeky but they look so close in pictures.


It’s amazing how the wg hammered pops so much.  I wonder how the bracelet looks paired with Perlee Clover?


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Best thing about VCA bracelets is that you can wear them solo or stacked
> @tenshix  absolutely love gris etain polish! It’s going to be one of my go-to shades for sure!
> View attachment 5617006


 how can you put together such a beautiful stack and coordinate with everything else, yet seems effortless.


----------



## rosebean

oceanblueapril said:


> I stacked with JUC I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617718
> View attachment 5617719
> View attachment 5617720


lovely stacks!


----------



## rosebean

chiaoapple said:


> Been meaning to try this for a while: linking the onyx pave five motif to a ten and five motif hammered WG. Wasn’t as messy as I feared, and I think it makes a case for hammered WG being a close-ish “get the look for less“ sub for WG pave
> View attachment 5617935


you are always so created and inspiring. Love your creation.


----------



## tenshix

chiaoapple said:


> Been meaning to try this for a while: linking the onyx pave five motif to a ten and five motif hammered WG. Wasn’t as messy as I feared, and I think it makes a case for hammered WG being a close-ish “get the look for less“ sub for WG pave
> View attachment 5617935


This is so creative and beautifully paired this way!!


----------



## tenshix

lynne_ross said:


> This is so gorgeous. I described wg hammered as ‘poor man’s vca pave’ to a friend. Haha. A bit cheeky but they look so close in pictures.


I actually now really want a WG hammered because I wouldn’t have to deal with the motifs flipping but they’re almost just as bright!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> how can you put together such a beautiful stack and coordinate with everything else, yet seems effortless.


You are so sweet @rosebean I seem to gravitate towards vey specific colors in my wardrobe so they can be worn together


----------



## chiaoapple

lynne_ross said:


> This is so gorgeous. I described wg hammered as ‘poor man’s vca pave’ to a friend. Haha. A bit cheeky but they look so close in pictures.





tenshix said:


> I actually now really want a WG hammered because I wouldn’t have to deal with the motifs flipping but they’re almost just as bright!


Exactly! The difference does seem minimal in pictures especially, and no concerns with flipping!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Mix match Blue &lilac and yellow gold & white gold


----------



## cindy05

Good day all! Wearing my Ginza magic MOP and lucky alhambra bracelet.


----------



## cindy05

Double post. Pls delete.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Neutrals rule


----------



## sclisa

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutrals rule
> View attachment 5618649
> View attachment 5618650



Such an elegant and stunning look!  Love it


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutrals rule
> View attachment 5618649
> View attachment 5618650


Stunning as always and the right amount of bling!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sclisa said:


> Such an elegant and stunning look!  Love it


Thank you @sclisa  


lvchanellvr said:


> Stunning as always and the right amount of bling!


Omg I always think I am going to go overboard with bling so thank you for reaffirming that this time I didn’t  @lvchanellvr


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @sclisa
> 
> Omg I always think I am going to go overboard with bling so thank you for reaffirming that this time I didn’t  @lvchanellvr


@eternallove4bag Not at all, it looks effortless.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutrals rule
> View attachment 5618649
> View attachment 5618650


LOOK AT YOU! Ugh I love neutrals. You are stunning! And never overboard! I’d go to Target like this on a weekday lol!!


----------



## jenayb

8seventeen19 said:


> Filing this under super casual VCA. Out running errands. Absolutely obsessed with this Raspberry Sèvres Magic pendant. Also wearing SO onyx Sweets.
> 
> View attachment 5616240



Texting you for deets on your sunnies...


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutrals rule
> View attachment 5618649
> View attachment 5618650


100000% they rule. Gorgeous yet again.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> You are so sweet @rosebean I seem to gravitate towards vey specific colors in my wardrobe so they can be worn together


very wise.


eternallove4bag said:


> Neutrals rule
> View attachment 5618649
> View attachment 5618650


Love it! I think you accidently, effortlessly just started a new trend. also, the new addition looks perfect there.


----------



## allanrvj

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutrals rule
> View attachment 5618649
> View attachment 5618650


perfection and harmony including the phone case. 10/10


----------



## lynne_ross

tenshix said:


> I actually now really want a WG hammered because I wouldn’t have to deal with the motifs flipping but they’re almost just as bright!


Haha! Had not thought of that. It is actually next on my list of pieces since it is so gorgeous but also easy to wear.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvchanellvr said:


> @eternallove4bag Not at all, it looks effortless.


Thank you  @lvchanellvr


cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> LOOK AT YOU! Ugh I love neutrals. You are stunning! And never overboard! I’d go to Target like this on a weekday lol!!


Aww thank you @cmadtmifyb0623 hehe I did run errands today like this and people probably thought me nuts 


glamourbag said:


> 100000% they rule. Gorgeous yet again.


Thank you always @glamourbag


rosebean said:


> very wise.
> 
> Love it! I think you accidently, effortlessly just started a new trend. also, the new addition looks perfect there.


@rosebean I have been wearing that ring non-stop! New addition syndrome, it seems 


allanrvj said:


> perfection and harmony including the phone case. 10/10


Thanks a ton @allanrvj I am such a sucker for matchy matchy. Some people turn up their nose at matching things and think ‘why’ and I think ‘why not?’.. it’s all about personal taste anyway


----------



## SilverBen

Action shot while gardening this weekend!


----------



## Snowshoe42

Loving this combo at the moment.


----------



## linda_liux




----------



## dbcelly

cajhingle said:


> off to church we go
> 
> View attachment 5617129


I love the tank watch!  Is this a special order sweet white gold 6-motif bracelet?  

I like how the 6-motif sweet bracelet is dainty but it seems to only be available in rose gold and the white gold pave versions.  I wonder why VCA doesn't offer it in yellow gold and white gold as a classic / continuous model.


----------



## cajhingle

dbcelly said:


> I love the tank watch!  Is this a special order sweet white gold 6-motif bracelet?
> 
> I like how the 6-motif sweet bracelet is dainty but it seems to only be available in rose gold and the white gold pave versions.  I wonder why VCA doesn't offer it in yellow gold and white gold as a classic / continuous model.


thank you, you're so kind.
vca is the sweet pave in white gold. 
earned it for my 50th


----------



## VcaHaddict

With my new in


----------



## glamourbag

VcaHaddict said:


> With my new in
> 
> View attachment 5619903
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619904


LOVE this so much!


----------



## lvchanellvr

VcaHaddict said:


> With my new in
> 
> View attachment 5619903
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619904


It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## VcaHaddict

glamourbag said:


> LOVE this so much!





lvchanellvr said:


> It looks beautiful on you!


Thank you so much


----------



## A bottle of Red

VcaHaddict said:


> With my new in
> 
> View attachment 5619903
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619904


Stunning!


----------



## VcaHaddict

A bottle of Red said:


> Stunning!


Thank you!!


----------



## rosebean

VcaHaddict said:


> With my new in
> 
> View attachment 5619903
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619904


sooo beautiful, perfect on your hand. such an enabling photo!


----------



## jenayb

VcaHaddict said:


> With my new in
> 
> View attachment 5619903
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619904


Love!!! How gorgeous.


----------



## jenayb

cindy05 said:


> Good day all! Wearing my Ginza magic MOP and lucky alhambra bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5618602



So pretty. The Ginza pendant is one of my all time favourite pieces.


----------



## cindy05

jenayb said:


> So pretty. The Ginza pendant is one of my all time favourite pieces.


Thank you!


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutrals rule
> View attachment 5618649
> View attachment 5618650



Lovely as always! And I spy your new in SO.


----------



## VcaHaddict

rosebean said:


> sooo beautiful, perfect on your hand. such an enabling photo!


Thank you so much! Happy to enable   


jenayb said:


> Love!!! How gorgeous.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenayb said:


> Lovely a always! And I spy your new in SO.


Hehe you noticed Thank you @jenayb


----------



## boomer1234

Wearing my 2020 HP as a bracelet today!


----------



## XCCX

Got the sweet studs today but can’t wait to add the sweet pendant too!!!


----------



## hers4eva

XCCX said:


> Got the sweet studs today but can’t wait to add the sweet pendant too!!!
> 
> View attachment 5621055


I just love these sweet pave studs, so stunning!

I would love to see more pictures of them ❤️❤️


----------



## XCCX

hers4eva said:


> I just love these sweet pave studs, so stunning!
> 
> I would love to see more pictures of them ❤️❤️


Thank you  
They are indeed stunning. I’ll definitely post more photos!


----------



## hers4eva

Hello @XCCX ,
I found this beautiful video of the sweet pave studs. The tiny one shown in the background 
Their sparkle is unbelievable


----------



## XCCX

hers4eva said:


> Hello @XCCX ,
> I found this beautiful video of the sweet pave studs. The tiny one shown in the background
> Their sparkle is unbelievable



Wow!!! Thank you SO much for sharing


----------



## glamourbag

XCCX said:


> Got the sweet studs today but can’t wait to add the sweet pendant too!!!
> 
> View attachment 5621054
> View attachment 5621055


This makes such a pretty set


----------



## XCCX

glamourbag said:


> This makes such a pretty set


Thank you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

justaregularwhitegirl said:


> Maybe this post will work.
> 
> View attachment 5617755


Love this. And I’m biased. I have those cute hoops too.


----------



## snnysmm

posted by accident…. My apologies!  Please delete.


----------



## citykitty24

Frivole earrings and YG pave pendant on a rainy Saturday.


----------



## eternallove4bag

citykitty24 said:


> Frivole earrings and YG pave pendant on a rainy Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 5621970


Love the pairing @citykitty24


----------



## A bottle of Red

citykitty24 said:


> Frivole earrings and YG pave pendant on a rainy Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 5621970


Stunning earrings


----------



## citykitty24

Thank you very much, @eternallove4bag and @A bottle of Red ! I appreciate it.


----------



## blinggirl74

VcaHaddict said:


> With my new in
> 
> View attachment 5619903
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619904


You honestly wear the in between the fingers ring so beautifully on your hand.  stunning!


----------



## VcaHaddict

blinggirl74 said:


> You honestly wear the in between the fingers ring so beautifully on your hand.  stunning!


You are too kind! Thank you so much


----------



## VcaHaddict

I can stare at this ring all day 
Sorry for spamming with pics of my frivole btf ring.


----------



## BWM

VcaHaddict said:


> I can stare at this ring all day
> Sorry for spamming with pics of my frivole btf ring.
> 
> View attachment 5622699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622701



It looks so elegant on you! How do you plan on wearing it? I do like it on your middle finger!


----------



## VcaHaddict

BWM said:


> It looks so elegant on you! How do you plan on wearing it? I do like it on your middle finger!


Thank you!
On middle finger mostly and sometimes on the index finger 
I like it more on the middle finger too.


----------



## skyqueen

VcaHaddict said:


> I can stare at this ring all day
> Sorry for spamming with pics of my frivole btf ring.
> 
> View attachment 5622699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622701


Just gorgeous! ❤️
I love your nail polish color…mind sharing the brand/color?


----------



## BigAkoya

VcaHaddict said:


> I can stare at this ring all day
> Sorry for spamming with pics of my frivole btf ring.
> 
> View attachment 5622699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622701


This looks gorgeous on you!  The Frivole pave BTF ring is my favorite VCA piece of all time! 
Congratulations again!


----------



## VcaHaddict

skyqueen said:


> Just gorgeous! ❤️
> I love your nail polish color…mind sharing the brand/color?


Thank you!!
It’s Hermes Rose Tamise.


----------



## VcaHaddict

BigAkoya said:


> This looks gorgeous on you!  The Frivole pave BTF ring is my favorite VCA piece of all time!
> Congratuations again!


Thank you so much!!
I know how much you love the frivole pave pieces


----------



## BigAkoya

VcaHaddict said:


> Thank you!
> On middle finger mostly and sometimes on the index finger
> I like it more on the middle finger too.


I love it on your middle finger... like a little bouquet of flowers on your hand.  It's beautiful!
Oh... and I love the positioning as well, with the larger flower to the left.  Looks perfect!


----------



## VcaHaddict

BigAkoya said:


> I love it on your middle finger... like a little bouquet of flowers on your hand.  It's beautiful!
> Oh... and I love the positioning as well, with the larger flower to the left.  Looks perfect!


Thank you. I love this positioning as well. Tried the other way a few times, but prefer this way more!


----------



## SugarMama

VcaHaddict said:


> I can stare at this ring all day
> Sorry for spamming with pics of my frivole btf ring.
> 
> View attachment 5622699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622701


You have long, elegant fingers. You wear this btf ring so beautifully!!!


----------



## VcaHaddict

SugarMama said:


> You have long, elegant fingers. You wear this btf ring so beautifully!!!


You are so sweet! Thank you!!


----------



## BigAkoya

From the current issue of T&C…  Bouton d’Or ring.
Looks nice!


----------



## eternallove4bag

VcaHaddict said:


> I can stare at this ring all day
> Sorry for spamming with pics of my frivole btf ring.
> 
> View attachment 5622699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622701


You wear it beautifully babe @VcaHaddict Now we need twinning shots of our sparkly babies together


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> From the current issue of T&C…  Bouton d’Or ring.
> Looks nice!
> 
> View attachment 5622914


That ring @BigAkoya I haven’t see this on the website. Is it new?


----------



## allanrvj

eternallove4bag said:


> That ring @BigAkoya I haven’t see this on the website. Is it new?


----------



## VcaHaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> You wear it beautifully babe @VcaHaddict Now we need twinning shots of our sparkly babies together


Thanks babe! Inspired by a lot your pics from IG and TPF  
Yes for twinning shots


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> That ring @BigAkoya I haven’t see this on the website. Is it new?


It's there, but the Bouton d'Or collection is not very popular.  Here is the collection. 
The green is chyrosprase and the black is onyx.  It would look so Art Deco in WG! 
@Happyish as I recall has the long pendant... looks fabulous on her. 









						Bouton d'or - Couture - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

The Bouton d'or® collection is inspired by the curved lines of the paillette motif, a jewelry design created by Van Cleef & Arpels in the late 1930s. In this modern interpretation, bold colors and natural materials combine to create feminine necklaces, rings, bracelets and earrings.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## BigAkoya

This is the craziest photo, but we’re among TPF friends.  

Dressing like a slob today, but the bling makes me feel put together.  

@tenshix and for anyone interested in Rose Indien…

I really wanted to show Rose Indien, how it looked, and if it was a good match to my 22A fucshia loafers. Well… sort of, more complimentary than a match.  Rose Indien has more red in it as you can see in the photo.  Nice bright raspberry red, a nice change from the traditional blue reds.  

You can’t tell in the photo, but my sweater is a chunky pale blue sweater with several thin red stripes.  I kind of like it together.  Pops of raspberry and red against blue.


----------



## bhurry

XCCX said:


> Thank you
> They are indeed stunning. I’ll definitely post more photos!


I love the sweet pave size, perfect for my tiny ears.  Do you know if this size comes in pink or yellow gold?


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> This is the craziest photo, but we’re among TPF friends.
> 
> Dressing like a slob today, but the bling makes me feel put together.
> 
> @tenshix and for anyone interested in Rose Indien…
> 
> I really wanted to show Rose Indien, how it looked, and if it was a good match to my 22A fucshia loafers. Well… sort of, more complimentary than a match.  Rose Indien has more red in it as you can see in the photo.  Nice bright raspberry red, a nice change from the traditional blue reds.
> 
> You can’t tell in the photo, but my sweater is a chunky pale blue sweater with several thin red stripes.  I kind of like it together.  Pops of raspberry and red against blue.
> 
> View attachment 5623422


No such thing as slob anywhere in this picture! Only fabulous! A good match too....


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> This is the craziest photo, but we’re among TPF friends.
> 
> Dressing like a slob today, but the bling makes me feel put together.
> 
> @tenshix and for anyone interested in Rose Indien…
> 
> I really wanted to show Rose Indien, how it looked, and if it was a good match to my 22A fucshia loafers. Well… sort of, more complimentary than a match.  Rose Indien has more red in it as you can see in the photo.  Nice bright raspberry red, a nice change from the traditional blue reds.
> 
> You can’t tell in the photo, but my sweater is a chunky pale blue sweater with several thin red stripes.  I kind of like it together.  Pops of raspberry and red against blue.
> 
> View attachment 5623422


Slob??? I don’t see slob anywhere, just a nicely transitioned outfit into fall but very pleasing bright pair of shoes and nails!! I had a feeling Rose Indien was going to be a smidge more red but I actually like the raspberry color like you said. It’s a pretty complementary match with your shoes, thank you for showing us with them together with your gorgeous bling!


----------



## eternallove4bag

allanrvj said:


> View attachment 5623103


Thanks @allanrvj how did I miss this? Beautiful!


BigAkoya said:


> It's there, but the Bouton d'Or collection is not very popular.  Here is the collection.
> The green is chyrosprase and the black is onyx.  It would look so Art Deco in WG!
> @Happyish as I recall has the long pendant... looks fabulous on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bouton d'or - Couture - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> The Bouton d'or® collection is inspired by the curved lines of the paillette motif, a jewelry design created by Van Cleef & Arpels in the late 1930s. In this modern interpretation, bold colors and natural materials combine to create feminine necklaces, rings, bracelets and earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


I am one of the few who actually like this collection. Reminds me of Indian jewelry. Frankly many of the VCA designs do seem inspired by the India in culture, at least to my eyes. I do remember @Happyish fabulous pics of the pendant. 


BigAkoya said:


> This is the craziest photo, but we’re among TPF friends.
> 
> Dressing like a slob today, but the bling makes me feel put together.
> 
> @tenshix and for anyone interested in Rose Indien…
> 
> I really wanted to show Rose Indien, how it looked, and if it was a good match to my 22A fucshia loafers. Well… sort of, more complimentary than a match.  Rose Indien has more red in it as you can see in the photo.  Nice bright raspberry red, a nice change from the traditional blue reds.
> 
> You can’t tell in the photo, but my sweater is a chunky pale blue sweater with several thin red stripes.  I kind of like it together.  Pops of raspberry and red against blue.


@BigAkoya what??? Slob? No way! You look casual chic! You are wearing my fave shades of blue! Btw I was wearing my rose indien nail polish too yesterday to match my Uber festive and colorful clothes yesterday


----------



## eternallove4bag

VcaHaddict said:


> Thanks babe! Inspired by a lot your pics from IG and TPF
> Yes for twinning shots


You are too sweet @VcaHaddict we are all a group of enablers here


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> This is the craziest photo, but we’re among TPF friends.
> 
> Dressing like a slob today, but the bling makes me feel put together.
> 
> @tenshix and for anyone interested in Rose Indien…
> 
> I really wanted to show Rose Indien, how it looked, and if it was a good match to my 22A fucshia loafers. Well… sort of, more complimentary than a match.  Rose Indien has more red in it as you can see in the photo.  Nice bright raspberry red, a nice change from the traditional blue reds.
> 
> You can’t tell in the photo, but my sweater is a chunky pale blue sweater with several thin red stripes.  I kind of like it together.  Pops of raspberry and red against blue.
> 
> View attachment 5623422


Hey @BigAkoya, your photo is the bomb! It has all my favourite Colours and I love how you pair them with perfect colour jeans !


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> This is the craziest photo, but we’re among TPF friends.
> 
> Dressing like a slob today, but the bling makes me feel put together.
> 
> @tenshix and for anyone interested in Rose Indien…
> 
> I really wanted to show Rose Indien, how it looked, and if it was a good match to my 22A fucshia loafers. Well… sort of, more complimentary than a match.  Rose Indien has more red in it as you can see in the photo.  Nice bright raspberry red, a nice change from the traditional blue reds.
> 
> You can’t tell in the photo, but my sweater is a chunky pale blue sweater with several thin red stripes.  I kind of like it together.  Pops of raspberry and red against blue.
> 
> View attachment 5623422


I love this look and this is a great action shot!


----------



## earthygirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Thanks @allanrvj how did I
> 
> I am one of the few who actually like this collection. Reminds me of Indian jewelry. Frankly many of the VCA designs do seem inspired by the India in culture, at least to my eyes. I do remember @Happyish fabulous pics of the pendant.


That’s interesting…I’ve had the same thought about VCA especially the beaded gold (perlee bangles) and Cartier’s clash collection. My mother has very similar designs of jewelry in her safe deposit box, but it’s all 22karat instead of 18kt gold!


----------



## XCCX

bhurry said:


> I love the sweet pave size, perfect for my tiny ears.  Do you know if this size comes in pink or yellow gold?


Only WG!


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> This is the craziest photo, but we’re among TPF friends.
> 
> Dressing like a slob today, but the bling makes me feel put together.
> 
> @tenshix and for anyone interested in Rose Indien…
> 
> I really wanted to show Rose Indien, how it looked, and if it was a good match to my 22A fucshia loafers. Well… sort of, more complimentary than a match.  Rose Indien has more red in it as you can see in the photo.  Nice bright raspberry red, a nice change from the traditional blue reds.
> 
> You can’t tell in the photo, but my sweater is a chunky pale blue sweater with several thin red stripes.  I kind of like it together.  Pops of raspberry and red against blue.
> 
> View attachment 5623422


very very beautiful bracelet and ring, look so chic with the cool tone sweater. and the fucshia color just eye popping.


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> Hey @BigAkoya, your photo is the bomb! It has all my favourite Colours and I love how you pair them with perfect colour jeans !


Thank you!  I recall you a stripe lover too!  If yes... you are going to love this sweater as it is really a stripe!
It's La Ligne, my all time favorite sweater brand.

This sweater is the Marina in soft cotton.  It is so pretty, pale blue with a pop of red.  I love pale blue and red/raspberry.








						Marina Sweater
					

Your favorite Marin Sweater now in comfy cotton. Our newest member of the sweater family features a rollneck in that oversize, chunky weight you know and love us for.




					lalignenyc.com
				




I also love the Toujours cashmere sweater.  I have several of these, solids and stripe (of course  ).  The knit texture is gorgeous, and it is super soft cashmere.  If you think you might like this sweater, the color Frosting (pale pink) would look fabulous with your gorgeous chalcedony pieces.  I don't have any chalcedony (yet!), but I have this Frosting color.  I monogrammed the sleeve in red thread, and I plan to wear the Frosting with jeans and my fuchsia loafers. The red thread almost looks fuchsia. 
Here is Toujours... it's super soft and plush.  I love the texture of these sweaters.








						Toujours Sweater
					

This is it. This is your everyday, never-without, take-with-you-everywhere sweater that will always have your back. Deliciously ribbed cashmere in a loose crewneck silhouette means you need one in every color for tous les jours.




					lalignenyc.com
				




I wanted to share in case you (or others) might like them too.


----------



## BigAkoya

snnysmm said:


> I love this look and this is a great action shot!


This one photo took me forever to take!  My husband (in the driver's seat) was like... what are you trying to do?  
I told him I was trying to take a photo of my nails.  He said "what's with the shoe in the air?"  
I told him that shoe is the center piece of my photo!    

Photos are tough!  I totally have an appreciation of people who take these gorgeous photos.


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> This one photo took me forever to take!  My husband (in the driver's seat) was like... what are you trying to do?
> I told him I was trying to take a photo of my nails.  He said "what's with the shoe in the air?"
> I told him that shoe is the center piece of my photo!
> 
> Photos are tough!  I totally have an appreciation of people who take these gorgeous photos.


Hey, your pictures seem perfect to me, so I think you DO have a knack for action shots!

Whenever I try action shots these days, you either see my infant in the picture or it is blurry because my baby is moving my arm.  But I, of course, I wouldn’t have it any other way! It just means they stay in my camera roll instead of being posted online


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you!  I recall you a stripe lover too!  If yes... you are going to love this sweater as it is really a stripe!
> It's La Ligne, my all time favorite sweater brand.
> 
> This sweater is the Marina in soft cotton.  It is so pretty, pale blue with a pop of red.  I love pale blue and red/raspberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Sweater
> 
> 
> Your favorite Marin Sweater now in comfy cotton. Our newest member of the sweater family features a rollneck in that oversize, chunky weight you know and love us for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lalignenyc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the Toujours cashmere sweater.  I have several of these, solids and stripe (of course  ).  The knit texture is gorgeous, and it is super soft cashmere.  If you think you might like this sweater, the color Frosting (pale pink) would look fabulous with your gorgeous chalcedony pieces.  I don't have any chalcedony (yet!), but I have this Frosting color.  I monogrammed the sleeve in red thread, and I plan to wear the Frosting with jeans and my fuchsia loafers. The red thread almost looks fuchsia.
> Here is Toujours... it's super soft and plush.  I love the texture of these sweaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toujours Sweater
> 
> 
> This is it. This is your everyday, never-without, take-with-you-everywhere sweater that will always have your back. Deliciously ribbed cashmere in a loose crewneck silhouette means you need one in every color for tous les jours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lalignenyc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to share in case you (or others) might like them too.


Thanks for the links to the sweaters @BigAkoya! I live in jeans and sweaters


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> This is the craziest photo, but we’re among TPF friends.
> 
> Dressing like a slob today, but the bling makes me feel put together.
> 
> @tenshix and for anyone interested in Rose Indien…
> 
> I really wanted to show Rose Indien, how it looked, and if it was a good match to my 22A fucshia loafers. Well… sort of, more complimentary than a match.  Rose Indien has more red in it as you can see in the photo.  Nice bright raspberry red, a nice change from the traditional blue reds.
> 
> You can’t tell in the photo, but my sweater is a chunky pale blue sweater with several thin red stripes.  I kind of like it together.  Pops of raspberry and red against blue.
> 
> View attachment 5623422


Definitely not a slob photo.  Fall casual with cute loafers and amazing bling. You should post this in the casual VCA bling thread.


----------



## eternallove4bag

earthygirl said:


> That’s interesting…I’ve had the same thought about VCA especially the beaded gold (perlee bangles) and Cartier’s clash collection. My mother has very similar designs of jewelry in her safe deposit box, but it’s all 22karat instead of 18kt gold!



@earthygirl I am glad I am not the only one.


----------



## BigAkoya

Final photos on Rose Indien, and I will zip it!  Promise.    
I was not loving Rose Indien earlier, but I love it now!  It’s not so in-your-face red which I really like. 

But... there is something off to me.. . What is off?
Well, I did my own nails.  I am definitely not a pro, and I forgot a crucial step, which was to cut my nails!  
I usually wear my nails super short.  I like them nubby and sporty looking, not long and glamorous.  The length now is getting on the long side for me.  I think once I nub them out, I will love this color on me!

Here are some indoor photos of Rose Indien in different lighting.  There is no bad light for this color.  It's really pretty, a deep raspberry.  I like it a lot!

For comparison, I put Rose Indien next to Chanel Gitane and Rouge Pouissant which are an orange red and a blue red, respectively.
 Hope this helps anyone who is thinking of Rose Indien.  It's a beautiful color! 

Okay... zipping it!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Final photos on Rose Indien, and I will zip it!  Promise.
> I was not loving Rose Indien earlier, but I love it now!  It’s not so in-your-face red which I really like.
> 
> But... there is something off to me.. . What is off?
> Well, I did my own nails.  I am definitely not a pro, and I forgot a crucial step, which was to cut my nails!
> I usually wear my nails super short.  I like them nubby and sporty looking, not long and glamorous.  The length now is getting on the long side for me.  I think once I nub them out, I will love this color on me!
> 
> Here are some indoor photos of Rose Indien in different lighting.  There is no bad light for this color.  It's really pretty, a deep raspberry.  I like it a lot!
> 
> For comparison, I put Rose Indien next to Chanel Gitane and Rouge Pouissant which are an orange red and a blue red, respectively.
> Hope this helps anyone who is thinking of Rose Indien.  It's a beautiful color!
> 
> Okay... zipping it!
> 
> View attachment 5623847
> View attachment 5623848
> View attachment 5623851
> View attachment 5623853


The color is gorgeous on you!!! Please don’t zip it, I love these super thorough reviews of the colors and mod shots on you! All the more reason to see your beautiful pieces more often. I think the slightly longer nails still suit you so well but I totally get the convenience of shorter nails too. I also prefer mine a bit shorter but I get too lazy to trim them every week as they grow fast, which is why I can’t do gel nails anymore. They look so ridiculous on me towards the 2nd week like badly grown out press on nails. Anyways all of these recent pops of color complement your blingy Frivole so well, thank you for the nails & jewelry inspiration


----------



## lvchanellvr

BigAkoya said:


> Final photos on Rose Indien, and I will zip it!  Promise.
> I was not loving Rose Indien earlier, but I love it now!  It’s not so in-your-face red which I really like.
> 
> But... there is something off to me.. . What is off?
> Well, I did my own nails.  I am definitely not a pro, and I forgot a crucial step, which was to cut my nails!
> I usually wear my nails super short.  I like them nubby and sporty looking, not long and glamorous.  The length now is getting on the long side for me.  I think once I nub them out, I will love this color on me!
> 
> Here are some indoor photos of Rose Indien in different lighting.  There is no bad light for this color.  It's really pretty, a deep raspberry.  I like it a lot!
> 
> For comparison, I put Rose Indien next to Chanel Gitane and Rouge Pouissant which are an orange red and a blue red, respectively.
> Hope this helps anyone who is thinking of Rose Indien.  It's a beautiful color!
> 
> Okay... zipping it!
> 
> View attachment 5623847
> View attachment 5623848
> View attachment 5623851
> View attachment 5623853


The color looks lovely with your WG Frivole BTF ring. Love the combo together!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> Final photos on Rose Indien, and I will zip it!  Promise.
> I was not loving Rose Indien earlier, but I love it now!  It’s not so in-your-face red which I really like.
> 
> But... there is something off to me.. . What is off?
> Well, I did my own nails.  I am definitely not a pro, and I forgot a crucial step, which was to cut my nails!
> I usually wear my nails super short.  I like them nubby and sporty looking, not long and glamorous.  The length now is getting on the long side for me.  I think once I nub them out, I will love this color on me!
> 
> Here are some indoor photos of Rose Indien in different lighting.  There is no bad light for this color.  It's really pretty, a deep raspberry.  I like it a lot!
> 
> For comparison, I put Rose Indien next to Chanel Gitane and Rouge Pouissant which are an orange red and a blue red, respectively.
> Hope this helps anyone who is thinking of Rose Indien.  It's a beautiful color!
> 
> Okay... zipping it!
> 
> View attachment 5623847
> View attachment 5623848
> View attachment 5623851
> View attachment 5623853


I really do love this color! And I think your nail length looks perfect! But I totally get where you’re coming from. I also cut mine down very short. How I know they’re getting too long is when I start to scratch my leather steering wheel which is an absolute annoyance to me lol!! That’s when I know to cut them down lol.


----------



## cayman718

BigAkoya said:


> Final photos on Rose Indien, and I will zip it!  Promise.
> I was not loving Rose Indien earlier, but I love it now!  It’s not so in-your-face red which I really like.


The color is beautiful with your WG pave ring, and the longer nails elongate the hands.  Gorgeous pairing and thanks for modeling!


----------



## Zixi1000

Alhambra X COCO CRUSH - I had these 2 for a while, but love their new look with the diamond bangle (everything looks better with more sparkles)


----------



## 7777777

Zixi1000 said:


> Alhambra X COCO CRUSH - I had these 2 for a while, but love their new look with the diamond bangle (everything looks better with more sparkles)
> 
> View attachment 5624869


I like the Diamond bangle! Was it custom made?


----------



## eternallove4bag

I love Fall colors


----------



## Zixi1000

7777777 said:


> I like the Diamond bangle! Was it custom made?


You are too flattering - I got the diamond bangle at a very good deal from a recent sale at Bloomingdale’s and love how it fits with everything else.


----------



## krawford

eternallove4bag said:


> I love Fall colors
> View attachment 5625007


Love everything


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> I love Fall colors
> View attachment 5625007


I love this combo too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

krawford said:


> Love everything


Thank you @krawford


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> I love this combo too!


Thank u @glamourbag Fall colors are my fave! And bling is the icing


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> I love Fall colors
> View attachment 5625007


Love your new addition; looks fabulous!


----------



## 7777777

Zixi1000 said:


> You are too flattering - I got the diamond bangle at a very good deal from a recent sale at Bloomingdale’s and love how it fits with everything else.


I really like it! What size wrist does it fit? Is it oval or round?


----------



## Zixi1000

7777777 said:


> I really like it! What size wrist does it fit? Is it oval or round?


It’s oval and they can resize it for free to your need. I had it resized so the outer profile matches my coco crush (small) for stacking


----------



## Ylesiya

This piece is dainty but very nice for everyday wear. I'm surprised myself I'm wearing it quite a bit now. I just wish they made matching earrings as well!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvchanellvr said:


> Love your new addition; looks fabulous!


Thank you  @lvchanellvr


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ylesiya said:


> This piece is dainty but very nice for everyday wear. I'm surprised myself I'm wearing it quite a bit now. I just wish they made matching earrings as well!
> View attachment 5625442


This shade of lapis is stunning @Ylesiya


----------



## RosiePenners

Zixi1000 said:


> Alhambra X COCO CRUSH - I had these 2 for a while, but love their new look with the diamond bangle (everything looks better with more sparkles)
> 
> View attachment 5624869


Lovely! Ps did you resize your alhambra bracelet?


----------



## Zixi1000

RosiePenners said:


> Lovely! Ps did you resize your alhambra bracelet?


 I did - I think i went with 15 (second smallest)


----------



## lvmon

SA said Perlee D’or in size small came in, so I jumped on it!
She mentioned about price increase Oct 13, in Canada.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvmon said:


> SA said Perlee D’or in size small came in, so I jumped on it!
> She mentioned about price increase Oct 13, in Canada.
> View attachment 5626228


Congrats @lvmon I absolutely love the d’or bracelet!


----------



## lvmon

eternallove4bag said:


> Congrats @lvmon I absolutely love the d’or bracelet!


Thanks @eternallove4bag, I was on the fence! Your fabulous action photos helped me made up my mind 

Congrats on your award!


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> SA said Perlee D’or in size small came in, so I jumped on it!
> She mentioned about price increase Oct 13, in Canada.
> View attachment 5626228


Looks beautiful, and especially with your Signature bangle!  I think you now have all the WG bangles!
We need a "I-piled-on-my-bangles" modshot so we can all stare at your gorgeous pieces!

By the way, you look fabulous in WG.  It really pops on you and makes a statement!
Congratulations!


----------



## RosiePenners

Zixi1000 said:


> I did - I think i went with 15 (second smallest)


Lovely, I think 15 is 6.69 inches?


----------



## hopiko

eternallove4bag said:


> I love Fall colors
> View attachment 5625007


This might be your best shot yet!  What a GORGEOUS array of beauty!!


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> Looks beautiful, and especially with your Signature bangle!  I think you now have all the WG bangles!
> We need a "I-piled-on-my-bangles" modshot so we can all stare at your gorgeous pieces!
> 
> By the way, you look fabulous in WG.  It really pops on you and makes a statement!
> Congratulations!


@BigAkoya, your advice and guidance helped me prioritize bc I want everything but I can’t have everything.  I am learning how to improve my selfie skills


----------



## XCCX

Got it before the increase!




With my other recent purchases (July through October)


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvmon said:


> Thanks @eternallove4bag, I was on the fence! Your fabulous action photos helped me made up my mind
> 
> Congrats on your award!


Thank you so much @lvmon Omg how do you know about the award?


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> This might be your best shot yet!  What a GORGEOUS array of beauty!!


Aww thank you tons @hopiko


----------



## eternallove4bag

@missie1 my bracelet is back after resizing.. finally! Here are a couple of shots of the GMOP/Pave and Guilloche/Pave in RG. Join me 




I do prefer wearing the bracelets separately though.


----------



## hopiko

lvmon said:


> SA said Perlee D’or in size small came in, so I jumped on it!
> She mentioned about price increase Oct 13, in Canada.
> View attachment 5626228


Your POG (pearls of gold!) and signature look amazing together!  Your pup is adorable, too!!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> @missie1 my bracelet is back after resizing.. finally! Here are a couple of shots of the GMOP/Pave and Guilloche/Pave in RG. Join me
> View attachment 5626847
> View attachment 5626848
> 
> 
> I do prefer wearing the bracelets separately though.
> View attachment 5626850


The green/blue color way looks amazing on you and with your jewelry!
But no matching Hermes bag ?!


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> @missie1 my bracelet is back after resizing.. finally! Here are a couple of shots of the GMOP/Pave and Guilloche/Pave in RG. Join me
> View attachment 5626847
> View attachment 5626848
> 
> 
> I do prefer wearing the bracelets separately though.
> View attachment 5626850


OMG these are spectacular together.  I absolutely love love this….I’m definitely definitely joining you for this combo.


----------



## lvmon

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much @lvmon Omg how do you know about the award?


Eek, I don’t mean to be a creep, I saw your IG story ! I love your eye candies…


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> @missie1 my bracelet is back after resizing.. finally! Here are a couple of shots of the GMOP/Pave and Guilloche/Pave in RG. Join me
> View attachment 5626847
> View attachment 5626848
> 
> 
> I do prefer wearing the bracelets separately though.
> View attachment 5626850


This is gorgeous!
I am usually not a fan of mixing 5 motif bracelets with different stones as it looks a bit busy to me.

However, your two bracelets...
Because each bracelet is alternating with a different motif therefore creating four unique motifs in two bracelets, it creates a stunning look.

Yes, it's super busy, but there are four that alternate "randomly" (vs. in straight rows) and that's the point in this look.
It looks like a random mix of motifs for a bold look.
I think it's fabulous and makes a great statement!  Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## lvmon

hopiko said:


> Your POG (pearls of gold!) and signature look amazing together!  Your pup is adorable, too!!!


Thanks @hopiko !


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> The green/blue color way looks amazing on you and with your jewelry!
> But no matching Hermes bag ?!


Omg I laughed so hard at the ‘no matching H bag’ bit! Honestly? None today! I literally ran out the door this morning with my laptop bag and of course my bling for a meeting I was getting late for!   
Thank u @A bottle of Red


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> OMG these are spectacular together.  I absolutely love love this….I’m definitely definitely joining you for this combo.


Yay! I am so happy you love this @missie1 Girl, you know I love ALL your stacks! You put them together like no other


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvmon said:


> Eek, I don’t mean to be a creep, I saw your IG story ! I love your eye candies…


@lvmon too funny! I was racking my brains if I posted it on TPF! Hehe now you have to DM me with your IG name so I can follow you


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> This is gorgeous!
> I am usually not a fan of mixing 5 motif bracelets with different stones as it looks a bit busy to me.
> 
> However, your two bracelets...
> Because each bracelet is alternating with a different motif therefore creating four unique motifs in two bracelets, it creates a stunning look.
> 
> Yes, it's super busy, but there are four that alternate "randomly" (vs. in straight rows) and that's the point in this look.
> It looks like a random mix of motifs for a bold look.
> I think it's fabulous and makes a great statement!  Looks gorgeous on you!


Aww thank you @BigAkoya you articulate your thoughts so well! I always admire that immensely!
So, I like my bracelets super loose and I got only four links taken off. When I wore the 5 motifs together, they did end up tangling with another. I think if I had taken off six links, the stacking would have looked better.

This stack inspo of course goes to @missie1


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! I am so happy you love this @missie1 Girl, you know I love ALL your stacks! You put them together like no other


It’s amazing you definitely have to wear it like this. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Thank It’s amazing you definitely have to wear it like this. Thanks for the compliment


Thank you @missie1


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> @missie1 my bracelet is back after resizing.. finally! Here are a couple of shots of the GMOP/Pave and Guilloche/Pave in RG. Join me
> View attachment 5626847
> View attachment 5626848
> 
> 
> I do prefer wearing the bracelets separately though.
> View attachment 5626850


Beautiful! So many mix and match options with your beautiful rg pieces?
Would you ever consider some wg to go with your ring?


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> @missie1 my bracelet is back after resizing.. finally! Here are a couple of shots of the GMOP/Pave and Guilloche/Pave in RG. Join me
> View attachment 5626847
> View attachment 5626848
> 
> 
> I do prefer wearing the bracelets separately though.
> View attachment 5626850


Lover everything; the RG guilloche with pave is stunning with the GMOP!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful! So many mix and match options with your beautiful rg pieces?
> Would you ever consider some wg to go with your ring?


Thank you @lynne_ross you asked the very question I have been asking myself! And the answer is - most likely  I am done with everything I wanted in RG. Waiting to see if a SO gets approved and then I will be at RG peace!
I think I wouldn’t mind adding 1-2 WG pieces to test the waters. Baby steps as they say.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvchanellvr said:


> Lover everything; the RG guilloche with pave is stunning with the GMOP!


Thank you so much @lvchanellvr I am so happy with the RG guilloche/pave. I was so hesitant about doing this because I thought guilloche itself is so blingy that it would over power the pave motifs but that’s not so in reality. The pave motifs hold their own against the brilliance of guilloche. Just like in the pave/GMOP combo.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @lynne_ross you asked the very question I have been asking myself! And the answer is - most likely  I am done with everything I wanted in RG. Waiting to see if a SO gets approved and then I will be at RG peace!
> I think I wouldn’t mind adding 1-2 WG pieces to test the waters. Baby steps as they say.


Another SO! (Guessing in my head)
I am focusing on wg now to go with my wg rings. Noticed not a lot of options and mostly need to SO wg pieces. Yg is the easiest colour to build a collection with. Looking forward to seeing your collection evolve. Enjoy your pieces in meantime.


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much @lvchanellvr I am so happy with the RG guilloche/pave. I was so hesitant about doing this because I thought guilloche itself is so blingy that it would over power the pave motifs but that’s not so in reality. The pave motifs hold their own against the brilliance of guilloche. Just like in the pave/GMOP combo.


I used to think guilloche was too blingy and now I wear it daily. The RG guilloche with pave is absolutely beautiful and the guilloche is not too blingy at all. It pairs perfectly with the GMOP/pave and I agree with you 100% about the pave motifs holding their own against the brilliance of the guilloche.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Another SO! (Guessing in my head)
> I am focusing on wg now to go with my wg rings. Noticed not a lot of options and mostly need to SO wg pieces. Yg is the easiest colour to build a collection with. Looking forward to seeing your collection evolve. Enjoy your pieces in meantime.


If you feel you have not found the perfect earrings for your Lotus ring, I vote to dive in and get the matching Lotus earrings.
You already know I do not love my Lotus earrings and only bought them to match my ring.

I love love love wearing the set.  It's a fabulous set and looks great together.  Such a perfect match!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> If you feel you have not found the perfect earrings for your Lotus ring, I vote to dive in and get the matching Lotus earrings.
> You already know I do not love my Lotus earrings and only bought them to match my ring.
> 
> I love love love wearing the set.  It's a fabulous set and looks great together.  Such a perfect match!


I had diamond cluster earrings made to go with lotus and they are perfect. I just want more wg pieces as I wear a bunch of platinum/wg rings. I ended up SOing 2 pieces…


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I had diamond cluster earrings made to go with lotus and they are perfect. I just want more wg pieces as I wear a bunch of platinum/wg rings. I ended up SOing 2 pieces…


Can't wait to see them!


----------



## mewt

My husband surprised me with this on a random Thursday.




He put it under my pillow... I was so shocked to find a jewelry-box sized lump when going to bed! A very happy shock.


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @lynne_ross you asked the very question I have been asking myself! And the answer is - most likely  I am done with everything I wanted in RG. Waiting to see if a SO gets approved and then I will be at RG peace!
> I think I wouldn’t mind adding 1-2 WG pieces to test the waters. Baby steps as they say.


I was currently working on my WG pieces and now realize that I need to pivot back to rg.  Thanks for enabling me. I heard that SO on Alhambra are on hold now but I need to find out for my January orders I’m planning


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Another SO! (Guessing in my head)
> I am focusing on wg now to go with my wg rings. Noticed not a lot of options and mostly need to SO wg pieces. Yg is the easiest colour to build a collection with. Looking forward to seeing your collection evolve. Enjoy your pieces in meantime.


WG pieces are so limited.  It’s definitely a challenge to expand. I don’t want to duplicate anymore of the stone combos I already have in wg.  I would love to build out WG collection in lighter color options to go with my Perlee. What pieces are you considering.


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> WG pieces are so limited.  It’s definitely a challenge to expand. I don’t want to duplicate anymore of the stone combos I already have in wg.  I would love to build out WG collection in lighter color options to go with my Perlee. What pieces are you considering.


Besides my SOs I want wg perlee clover. It is only bracelet I want in wg. I might consider a rg and stainless steel rolex too. Think it will be great with my noeud and then wg and rg pieces. Then I am still considering two butterfly earrings in wg and pg (waiting to see how vca fixes my frivoles earrings). Outside of vca I want a diamond tennis necklace in wg and want to reset my diamond studs with halos. After all that I should be good for wg! 
What about you?


----------



## littlecollector

Wearing my small Frivole earrings with my vintage alhambra pave pendant.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Besides my SOs I want wg perlee clover. It is only bracelet I want in wg. I might consider a rg and stainless steel rolex too. Think it will be great with my noeud and then wg and rg pieces. Then I am still considering two butterfly earrings in wg and pg (waiting to see how vca fixes my frivoles earrings). Outside of vca I want a diamond tennis necklace in wg and want to reset my diamond studs with halos. After all that I should be good for wg!
> What about you?


So I am waiting on wg perlee bead bracelet to layer with my clover and I’m thinking I need either wg mop or chaldancy 5 motif.  Diamond butterfly earrings are on my list for next year.  I am praying for pink opal or coral vintage 5 motif in wg.  I know I know why can’t it ever be easy.  Non VCA I am waiting on new ring upgrade to be completed  this month.  Maybe another tennis necklace to layer or turquoise 10 motif if I can find one for semi reasonable price next year. 

I love the ever rose and stainless Rolex. It will definitely be a great piece to tie when wearing mixed metals.  Can’t wait to see your earring rest as I’m obsessed with diamond studs.  I thought you already have Perlee clover


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> I was currently working on my WG pieces and now realize that I need to pivot back to rg.  Thanks for enabling me. I heard that SO on Alhambra are on hold now but I need to find out for my January orders I’m planning


You may want to place an order just to get in the queue. My SA said SOs are 6-9 months now.  As a reminder, they froze SOs last Nov due to the holiday rush.  Just FYI.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> You may want to place an order just to get in the queue. My SA said SOs are 6-9 months now.  As a reminder, they froze SOs last Nov due to the holiday rush.  Just FYI.


I’m going to send my SA a text on Monday. That way I can get ball rolling on something because 9 months is a long time.


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> I’m going to send my SA a text on Monday. That way I can get ball rolling on something because 9 months is a long time.


And my 9 months was for a chain, not kidding... a silly Trace chain. 
I ended up not ordering it on the advice of my SA, but that's a different story I won't bore you with. 

Smart move to order it now if you want it!


----------



## rosebean

lvmon said:


> SA said Perlee D’or in size small came in, so I jumped on it!
> She mentioned about price increase Oct 13, in Canada.
> View attachment 5626228


Simply and elegant!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> @missie1 my bracelet is back after resizing.. finally! Here are a couple of shots of the GMOP/Pave and Guilloche/Pave in RG. Join me
> View attachment 5626847
> View attachment 5626848
> 
> 
> I do prefer wearing the bracelets separately though.
> View attachment 5626850


Wow, love the GMOP and guilloché alternate Pave together, stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Another SO! (Guessing in my head)
> I am focusing on wg now to go with my wg rings. Noticed not a lot of options and mostly need to SO wg pieces. Yg is the easiest colour to build a collection with. Looking forward to seeing your collection evolve. Enjoy your pieces in meantime.


I agree @lynne_ross VCA needs to introduce more WG pieces. I am looking at Tiffany to add a couple of WG pieces. I know you are not a fan of the brand but there are certain pieces from them that stand out for me. But, I am still going to let that marinate in my brain for a few months before acting on it. I can’t wait to see your VCA SO pieces!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Wow, love the GMOP and guilloché alternate Pave together, stunning!


Thank you @rosebean I am usually a fan of structured bracelets but these 5 motifs have really changed my mind!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvchanellvr said:


> I used to think guilloche was too blingy and now I wear it daily. The RG guilloche with pave is absolutely beautiful and the guilloche is not too blingy at all. It pairs perfectly with the GMOP/pave and I agree with you 100% about the pave motifs holding their own against the brilliance of the guilloche.


Me too @lvchanellvr but then I am also the same girl who used to shy away from too many diamonds … We should be able to change our mind a gazillion times as our tastes change over time, right?


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> I was currently working on my WG pieces and now realize that I need to pivot back to rg.  Thanks for enabling me. I heard that SO on Alhambra are on hold now but I need to find out for my January orders I’m planning


Wishing you the very best @missie1 Can’t  wait to see which pieces you SO and add next. I am contemplating adding a few WG pieces myself but taking my time because I don’t want to make any mistakes.


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> So I am waiting on wg perlee bead bracelet to layer with my clover and I’m thinking I need either wg mop or chaldancy 5 motif.  Diamond butterfly earrings are on my list for next year.  I am praying for pink opal or coral vintage 5 motif in wg.  I know I know why can’t it ever be easy.  Non VCA I am waiting on new ring upgrade to be completed  this month.  Maybe another tennis necklace to layer or turquoise 10 motif if I can find one for semi reasonable price next year.
> 
> I love the ever rose and stainless Rolex. It will definitely be a great piece to tie when wearing mixed metals.  Can’t wait to see your earring rest as I’m obsessed with diamond studs.  I thought you already have Perlee clover


love all items on your list. I really love chalcedony and would consider a piece later on. It goes so beautifully with the wg perlee clover but I don’t layer bangles and bracelet. I would love opal with rg. Keep hoping vca comes out with a pink stone one can order at least. 
Please post your ring upgrade when it arrives!
I have yg perlee clover. Love it so much I want wg version. The wg version is also the only wg bracelet I will need to tie in all my pieces. I was considering the Bulgari snake and I tried the Cartier pave love but both did not look at beautiful as the wg perlee clover to my eye.


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing you the very best @missie1 Can’t  wait to see which pieces you SO and add next. I am contemplating adding a few WG pieces myself but taking my time because I don’t want to make any mistakes.


Thanks…I’m going to text my SA Monday for a chat.  It seems like we are now all exploring adding few more wg pieces.  Yes these pieces definitely take time to plan


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> love all items on your list. I really love chalcedony and would consider a piece later on. It goes so beautifully with the wg perlee clover but I don’t layer bangles and bracelet. I would love opal with rg. Keep hoping vca comes out with a pink stone one can order at least.
> Please post your ring upgrade when it arrives!
> I have yg perlee clover. Love it so much I want wg version. The wg version is also the only wg bracelet I will need to tie in all my pieces. I was considering the Bulgari snake and I tried the Cartier pave love but both did not look at beautiful as the wg perlee clover to my eye.


They need a pink stone so bad. Would you wear the two clovers stacked? That would be fabulous look.  I like the Bulgari snake and Pave love but they feel edgy to me.  I do like the pave love stacked with clover though.  I will decide post when I pick it up.  I’m so excited I can hardly wait to get it.


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> @missie1 my bracelet is back after resizing.. finally! Here are a couple of shots of the GMOP/Pave and Guilloche/Pave in RG. Join me
> View attachment 5626847
> View attachment 5626848
> 
> 
> I do prefer wearing the bracelets separately though.
> View attachment 5626850


Love how your jewels pop against the luscious greens of your outfit! They are so beautiful together, congrats again on such a pretty SO!


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> They need a pink stone so bad. Would you wear the two clovers stacked? That would be fabulous look.  I like the Bulgari snake and Pave love but they feel edgy to me.  I do like the pave love stacked with clover though.  I will decide post when I pick it up.  I’m so excited I can hardly wait to get it.


I don’t know if I will stack them. I see myself wearing with just a diamond bangle or wearing one stacked with my love stack. My love stack is all 3 metals and all are sentimental so I never take off. Results are I am alway mixing metals and then just trying to make one metal more dominate at any point in time. 
Agree those other options are edgy. I guess I am more whimsical or elegant and not as edgy.


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> Me too @lvchanellvr but then I am also the same girl who used to shy away from too many diamonds … We should be able to change our mind a gazillion times as our tastes change over time, right?


Most definitely, it is our prerogative to change our minds as many times as we wish!


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> I don’t know if I will stack them. I see myself wearing with just a diamond bangle or wearing one stacked with my love stack. My love stack is all 3 metals and all are sentimental so I never take off. Results are I am alway mixing metals and then just trying to make one metal more dominate at any point in time.
> Agree those other options are edgy. I guess I am more whimsical or elegant and not as edgy.


I wear two yg loves daily and I never stack with my Perlees.  I take them off when I’m wearing VCA. Weird I never thought to stack my WG clover with them. I’m going to try and see how it looks.


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> I wear two yg loves daily and I never stack with my Perlees.  I take them off when I’m wearing VCA. Weird I never thought to stack my WG clover with them. I’m going to try and see how it looks.


Try it out with one of your diamond tennis. I find it needs a bit of diamonds to incorporate together.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> I had diamond cluster earrings made to go with lotus and they are perfect. I just want more wg pieces as I wear a bunch of platinum/wg rings. I ended up SOing 2 pieces…


Can’t wait to see what you ordered. I also placed another WG SO only for a small piece that I think I will wear regularly. I love WG but I don’t always want pave. I don’t know if they approve or when. I guess it’s just a waiting game.


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> Thanks…I’m going to text my SA Monday for a chat.  It seems like we are now all exploring adding few more wg pieces.  Yes these pieces definitely take time to plan


@missie1 i love everose and stainless too, even  though I love stainless steel mainly. Can’t wait to see what decide on the WG SOs. It does take a lot of planning.


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Can’t wait to see what you ordered. I also placed another WG SO only for a small piece that I think I will wear regularly. I love WG but I don’t always want pave. I don’t know if they approve or when. I guess it’s just a waiting game.


You have the best wg pieces.  Can’t wait to see this next piece


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Try it out with one of your diamond tennis. I find it needs a bit of diamonds to incorporate together.


Ok I will try later today and take some pics to get your thoughts.


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> @missie1 i love everose and stainless too, even  though I love stainless steel mainly. Can’t wait to see what decide on the WG SOs. It does take a lot of planning.


That is such a great watch.  I need to definitely decide.  It seems like I need two SO at the moment.  Wg piece and RG.  I had said no more SO/MTO who was I kidding


----------



## amna72

My new Vintage Alhambra Malachite Pendant and Onyx Sweet Alhambra earrings


----------



## littlecollector

amna72 said:


> My new Vintage Alhambra Malachite Pendant and Onyx Sweet Alhambra earrings
> 
> View attachment 5627999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628001


Love how you have layered the necklaces together.


----------



## amna72

littlecollector said:


> Love how you have layered the necklaces together.



Thanks


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Thanks…I’m going to text my SA Monday for a chat.  It seems like we are now all exploring adding few more wg pieces.  Yes these pieces definitely take time to plan


Planning is more than half the fun @missie1 heres to exciting times for all of us!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Love how your jewels pop against the luscious greens of your outfit! They are so beautiful together, congrats again on such a pretty SO!


Thank you so much @tenshix I absolutely love greens!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvchanellvr said:


> Most definitely, it is our prerogative to change our minds as many times as we wish!


 @lvchanellvr


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> You have the best wg pieces.  Can’t wait to see this next piece


Thanks @missie1.  It’s so insignificant that VCA may deem it not worth their time or resources. Sweet onyx and WG studs. I had wondered about it for years and saw it on @8seventeen19 and she graciously shared some more pics and I was sold. I love the edgy yet low key vibe of it. Even if they agree to make it the price will be exorbitant for what it is and will make me want to get the vintage size. But I can’t help but LOVE the sweet size. Cross your fingers for me. After this I think I’m off VCA earrings until I get my stud situation sorted out. I would love to get studs again. Will be a longer project tho.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Though small, packs a blingy punch.


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks @missie1.  It’s so insignificant that VCA may deem it not worth their time or resources. Sweet onyx and WG studs. I had wondered about it for years and saw it on @8seventeen19 and she graciously shared some more pics and I was sold. I love the edgy yet low key vibe of it. Even if they agree to make it the price will be exorbitant for what it is and will make me want to get the vintage size. But I can’t help but LOVE the sweet size. Cross your fingers for me. After this I think I’m off VCA earrings until I get my stud situation sorted out. I would love to get studs again. Will be a longer project tho.


 ow those sound fabulous….I hope they get approved. nNow you know I’m obsessed with diamond studs so my vote is always those over any other earring even VCA.


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Planning is more than half the fun @missie1 heres to exciting times for all of us!


Yesss let the SO begin lol.


----------



## oceanblueapril

My favorite season autumn   is here. Tiger eye and bull’s eye are definitely color of fall


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Though small, packs a blingy punch.
> 
> View attachment 5628449


LOVE @EpiFanatic


----------



## eternallove4bag

oceanblueapril said:


> My favorite season autumn   is here. Tiger eye and bull’s eye are definitely color of fall
> View attachment 5628504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628427


You wear them beautifully @oceanblueapril


----------



## oceanblueapril

eternallove4bag said:


> You wear them beautifully @oceanblueapril


You are very sweet with your kind words, thank you! I was worried it might be too many pieces together ❤️


----------



## eternallove4bag

oceanblueapril said:


> You are very sweet with your kind words, thank you! I was worried it might be too many pieces together ❤️


It all works beautifully together so not to many pieces at all.


----------



## meluvbags

lvmon said:


> SA said Perlee D’or in size small came in, so I jumped on it!
> She mentioned about price increase Oct 13, in Canada.
> View attachment 5626228


I love this look! Can I check if it was a SO? Or are they finally making this size? I’m a S so the current sizes don’t work . Thank you!


----------



## lvmon

meluvbags said:


> I love this look! Can I check if it was a SO? Or are they finally making this size? I’m a S so the current sizes don’t work . Thank you!


Thanks @meluvbags! The small size (stamped 16) is not listed on the website, but I was able to order through my SA by putting down deposit, but for the same price.


----------



## chiaoapple

VcaHaddict said:


> With my new in
> 
> View attachment 5619903
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619904


Sooooo gorgeous on you.


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> This is the craziest photo, but we’re among TPF friends.
> 
> Dressing like a slob today, but the bling makes me feel put together.
> 
> @tenshix and for anyone interested in Rose Indien…
> 
> I really wanted to show Rose Indien, how it looked, and if it was a good match to my 22A fucshia loafers. Well… sort of, more complimentary than a match.  Rose Indien has more red in it as you can see in the photo.  Nice bright raspberry red, a nice change from the traditional blue reds.
> 
> You can’t tell in the photo, but my sweater is a chunky pale blue sweater with several thin red stripes.  I kind of like it together.  Pops of raspberry and red against blue.
> 
> View attachment 5623422


I love this shot! Feels so cosy/comfortable and lux at the same time.


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> @missie1 my bracelet is back after resizing.. finally! Here are a couple of shots of the GMOP/Pave and Guilloche/Pave in RG. Join me
> View attachment 5626847
> View attachment 5626848
> 
> 
> I do prefer wearing the bracelets separately though.
> View attachment 5626850


I don‘t think I ever really appreciated the guilloche/pave alternating until seeing it on you here. Very lovely.


----------



## chiaoapple

1. Simple magic 6 motif
2.  Clipped the extra large YG frivole pendant to the onyx 10 motif (which is extended by a couple of inches using an extender)


----------



## WingNut

chiaoapple said:


> 1. Simple magic 6 motif
> 2.  Clipped the extra large YG frivole pendant to the onyx 10 motif (which is extended by a couple of inches using an extender)
> View attachment 5629353
> View attachment 5629354


OMG. Stunning!


----------



## Saelliana

Purchased these sweet effeuillage earrings yesterday  posting these as I don’t think I’ve seen them on here before. 

I like how the MOP is classy and goes with everything. I’m also planning to order a YG MOP 10 motif for the same reason, and I have the matching VA earrings. But I also keep thinking about the carnelian version of this one… red also goes well with my skin tone and would make all the little hearts look extra cute (and I don’t have anything RG), but the one thing pushing me towards MOP instead is that red color would be substantially harder to match with clothing… welcome any thoughts! ☺️


----------



## 100700

My new purchase vca ring. Stunning


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> I don‘t think I ever really appreciated the guilloche/pave alternating until seeing it on you here. Very lovely.


Thank you @chiaoapple I was so wary of doing guilloche/pave combo and almost chickened out at the last minute. So happy I didn’t. This is going to be one of my fave bracelets! 


chiaoapple said:


> 1. Simple magic 6 motif
> 2.  Clipped the extra large YG frivole pendant to the onyx 10 motif (which is extended by a couple of inches using an extender)
> View attachment 5629353
> View attachment 5629354


Ethereal, elegant and so so beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

100700 said:


> My new purchase vca ring. Stunning
> 
> View attachment 5629615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629618


Many congrats! Socrates ring is amazing and so sparkly IRL.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Saelliana said:


> Purchased these sweet effeuillage earrings yesterday  posting these as I don’t think I’ve seen them on here before.
> 
> I like how the MOP is classy and goes with everything. I’m also planning to order a YG MOP 10 motif for the same reason, and I have the matching VA earrings. But I also keep thinking about the carnelian version of this one… red also goes well with my skin tone and would make all the little hearts look extra cute (and I don’t have anything RG), but the one thing pushing me towards MOP instead is that red color would be substantially harder to match with clothing… welcome any thoughts! ☺️
> 
> View attachment 5629568
> View attachment 5629572


These look gorgeous on you! I love the versatility of white mop but the carnelian would be a great addition. For me, reds and greens work as neutrals. They go with everything imo.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Saelliana said:


> Purchased these sweet effeuillage earrings yesterday  posting these as I don’t think I’ve seen them on here before.
> 
> I like how the MOP is classy and goes with everything. I’m also planning to order a YG MOP 10 motif for the same reason, and I have the matching VA earrings. But I also keep thinking about the carnelian version of this one… red also goes well with my skin tone and would make all the little hearts look extra cute (and I don’t have anything RG), but the one thing pushing me towards MOP instead is that red color would be substantially harder to match with clothing… welcome any thoughts! ☺️
> 
> View attachment 5629568
> View attachment 5629572


I feel like the red would look stunning with your dark hair


----------



## A bottle of Red

chiaoapple said:


> 1. Simple magic 6 motif
> 2.  Clipped the extra large YG frivole pendant to the onyx 10 motif (which is extended by a couple of inches using an extender)
> View attachment 5629353
> View attachment 5629354


Love your 6 motif and the beautiful pink dress!


----------



## lynne_ross

Saelliana said:


> Purchased these sweet effeuillage earrings yesterday  posting these as I don’t think I’ve seen them on here before.
> 
> I like how the MOP is classy and goes with everything. I’m also planning to order a YG MOP 10 motif for the same reason, and I have the matching VA earrings. But I also keep thinking about the carnelian version of this one… red also goes well with my skin tone and would make all the little hearts look extra cute (and I don’t have anything RG), but the one thing pushing me towards MOP instead is that red color would be substantially harder to match with clothing… welcome any thoughts! ☺️
> 
> View attachment 5629568
> View attachment 5629572


Here in Hong Kong I find the most popular vca stones are white mop and red carnelian. I see both pieces worn with a range of clothing colours. Agree with @eternallove4bag that red can act as a neutral. It would go with the outfit you are wearing now. I find the red very romantic looking. 
Love these earrings thanks for sharing pic.


----------



## meluvbags

lvmon said:


> Thanks @meluvbags! The small size (stamped 16) is not listed on the website, but I was able to order through my SA by putting down deposit, but for the same price.


Oh that’s great! For some reason mine didn’t let me do that. Can I check how long you had to wait and where you are located? Thanks!


----------



## Saelliana

Thank you all for your helpful input! ☺️ I’ve gone ahead and got my SA to request transferring the sole carnelian pair left in the US so I can try that color on and compare with the MOP… hopefully they can honor the current price pre-increase even if it arrives Thursday. Will share pics of the carnelian when it arrives in the boutique.


----------



## tenshix

Good afternoon from my happy mixed little stack!


----------



## Lien

chiaoapple said:


> 1. Simple magic 6 motif
> 2.  Clipped the extra large YG frivole pendant to the onyx 10 motif (which is extended by a couple of inches using an extender)
> View attachment 5629353
> View attachment 5629354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're ALWAYS so stylish!  Loooove.


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> 1. Simple magic 6 motif
> 2.  Clipped the extra large YG frivole pendant to the onyx 10 motif (which is extended by a couple of inches using an extender)
> View attachment 5629353
> View attachment 5629354


My goodness. You’re a vision.


----------



## EpiFanatic

tenshix said:


> Good afternoon from my happy mixed little stack!
> 
> View attachment 5630022


Love it!!  SUPER HAPPY!!!


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> Love it!!  SUPER HAPPY!!!


Thanks hun!!   It brings me the most joy! (Don’t tell my other jewelry babies lol)


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Good afternoon from my happy mixed little stack!
> 
> View attachment 5630022


Happy mid-week @tenshix what a gorgeous mix! And you are wearing two of my fave colors - purple and blue


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy mid-week @tenshix what a gorgeous mix! And you are wearing two of my fave colors - purple and blue


Such a kind compliment from the coordinated queen herself!! Thank you dear, purple and blue are also my favorite colors   

Sometimes I wish I was more properly coordinated and matchy matchy like all you ladies here but I just have to be honest with myself and accept that my current super casual style is prone to mixing & matching metals/styles. Whatever sparks joy works for me but I absolutely love all the gorgeous eye candy from everyone else, especially you!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Such a kind compliment from the coordinated queen herself!! Thank you dear, purple and blue are also my favorite colors
> 
> Sometimes I wish I was more properly coordinated and matchy matchy like all you ladies here but I just have to be honest with myself and accept that my current super casual style is prone to mixing & matching metals/styles. Whatever sparks joy works for me but I absolutely love all the gorgeous eye candy from everyone else, especially you!!


Nah, you don’t need to be properly coordinated to look good. I have seen people throw on a few different things and they look chic without any effort. If I do that I will look like a hot mess  so my matchy-matchy ways save me from that. Haha!


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Nah, you don’t need to be properly coordinated to look good. I have seen people throw on a few different things and they look chic without any effort. If I do that I will look like a hot mess  so my matchy-matchy ways save me from that. Haha!


Haha girl I hardly doubt you could ever look like a hot mess, even in casual clothing you’re always flawless in my books  Thank you for all the bling inspiration!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Haha girl I hardly doubt you could ever look like a hot mess, even in casual clothing you’re always flawless in my books  Thank you for all the bling inspiration!!


----------



## lvmon

meluvbags said:


> Oh that’s great! For some reason mine didn’t let me do that. Can I check how long you had to wait and where you are located? Thanks!


It took six months, I am in Canada.


----------



## glamourbag

tenshix said:


> Good afternoon from my happy mixed little stack!
> 
> View attachment 5630022


Absolutely love this


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> 1. Simple magic 6 motif
> 2.  Clipped the extra large YG frivole pendant to the onyx 10 motif (which is extended by a couple of inches using an extender)
> View attachment 5629353
> View attachment 5629354


I love your bling as always, but I love how your use and mix of textured fabrics!  The lace and toile (looks like toile) is very elegant as you always are.


----------



## BigAkoya

Saelliana said:


> Purchased these sweet effeuillage earrings yesterday  posting these as I don’t think I’ve seen them on here before.
> 
> I like how the MOP is classy and goes with everything. I’m also planning to order a YG MOP 10 motif for the same reason, and I have the matching VA earrings. But I also keep thinking about the carnelian version of this one… red also goes well with my skin tone and would make all the little hearts look extra cute (and I don’t have anything RG), but the one thing pushing me towards MOP instead is that red color would be substantially harder to match with clothing… welcome any thoughts! ☺️
> 
> View attachment 5629568
> View attachment 5629572


These look super cute on you!  
Since you already have a YG MOP set (10 and earrings), I would get these in carnelian. 
The only downside is the metal is RG, but if you can live with that, go for it.  The fact you are even considering them tells me you might be ok with a piece in RG (think hard about the though.. I myself only wear white metals). 

I think they would look very romantic and sweet red carnelian!
If not, you can still get the MOP.  These earrings the VA MOP are two very different looks.  

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Such a kind compliment from the coordinated queen herself!! Thank you dear, purple and blue are also my favorite colors
> 
> Sometimes I wish I was more properly coordinated and matchy matchy like all you ladies here but I just have to be honest with myself and accept that my current super casual style is prone to mixing & matching metals/styles. Whatever sparks joy works for me but I absolutely love all the gorgeous eye candy from everyone else, especially you!!


Your style is eclectic chic!  A deliberate mix and match, and it looks great on you!


----------



## marbella8

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks @missie1.  It’s so insignificant that VCA may deem it not worth their time or resources. Sweet onyx and WG studs. I had wondered about it for years and saw it on @8seventeen19 and she graciously shared some more pics and I was sold. I love the edgy yet low key vibe of it. Even if they agree to make it the price will be exorbitant for what it is and will make me want to get the vintage size. But I can’t help but LOVE the sweet size. Cross your fingers for me. After this I think I’m off VCA earrings until I get my stud situation sorted out. I would love to get studs again. Will be a longer project tho.


I find onyx with WG so elegant but am not a fan on myself with YG. My cousin wears the vintage Alhambra in YG and they look so great on her.

It’s worth it to overpay for something you’ll use a lot, rather than the vintage size if you think you won’t as much.


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Your style is eclectic chic!  A deliberate mix and match, and it looks great on you!


You are too kind!! Thank you so much


----------



## linda_liux

A small stack.


----------



## eternallove4bag

GMOP love


----------



## couturequeen

Stacking day


----------



## VcaHaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> GMOP love
> View attachment 5630358
> View attachment 5630359


Love all the greys and gmop is


----------



## VcaHaddict

chiaoapple said:


> Sooooo gorgeous on you.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## XCCX

tenshix said:


> Good afternoon from my happy mixed little stack!
> 
> View attachment 5630022


Love this!


----------



## eternallove4bag

VcaHaddict said:


> Love all the greys and gmop is


Thanks babe @VcaHaddict we both share the same love for GMOP


----------



## eternallove4bag

I mean seriously how beautiful is the Frivole BTF ring? VCA just nailed it with this design imo


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> I mean seriously how beautiful is the Frivole BTF ring? VCA just nailed it with this design imo
> View attachment 5631630


I agree 100%!!!!


----------



## cali_to_ny

eternallove4bag said:


> I mean seriously how beautiful is the Frivole BTF ring? VCA just nailed it with this design imo
> View attachment 5631630


omgggg is that a green rolex


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> I mean seriously how beautiful is the Frivole BTF ring? VCA just nailed it with this design imo
> View attachment 5631630


But your pairings are always spot on too though!!! Makes the Frivole BTF that much more beautiful


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> I agree 100%!!!!


@glamourbag


----------



## eternallove4bag

cali_to_ny said:


> omgggg is that a green rolex


Hehe yes! @cali_to_ny


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> But your pairings are always spot on too though!!! Makes the Frivole BTF that much more beautiful


You are so sweet @tenshix thank you always


----------



## am2022

Beautiful - twins on the necklace and I have a semi similar dress too ! 
QUOTE="chiaoapple, post: 35366984, member: 20378"]
1. Simple magic 6 motif
2.  Clipped the extra large YG frivole pendant to the onyx 10 motif (which is extended by a couple of inches using an extender)
View attachment 5629353
View attachment 5629354

[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Olive and white for work today !


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> I mean seriously how beautiful is the Frivole BTF ring? VCA just nailed it with this design imo
> View attachment 5631630


Good grief you are killing it with the coordination! And yes that ring is stunning!


----------



## mesh123

am2022 said:


> Olive and white for work today !
> 
> View attachment 5631727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631728


Gorgeous


----------



## am2022

Thanks sweetie !


mesh123 said:


> Gorgeous


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Good grief you are killing it with the coordination! And yes that ring is stunning!


Thank you @WingNut going through a green obsession phase


----------



## ilovelions8

wearing my sweet Alhambra daily since getting it.


----------



## cindy05

Waiting for my dental cleaning.


----------



## Faith030203

cindy05 said:


> Waiting for my dental cleaning.
> View attachment 5632135


My dream shade of agate!! Looks incredible on you.


----------



## Faith030203

am2022 said:


> Olive and white for work today !
> 
> View attachment 5631727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631728


This length is perfect! It’s a 10 + 5, yes?


----------



## skyqueen

eternallove4bag said:


> I mean seriously how beautiful is the Frivole BTF ring? VCA just nailed it with this design imo
> View attachment 5631630


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## cindy05

Faith030203 said:


> My dream shade of agate!! Looks incredible on you.


Thank you.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> I mean seriously how beautiful is the Frivole BTF ring? VCA just nailed it with this design imo
> View attachment 5631630


 @eternallove4bag you are always so enabling...now frivole pave wins over butterfly MOP (BTW, I asked my SA, she said no YG SO for me, maybe I am not a VIP).


----------



## oranGetRee

Sweet mop with Tasakis for work.


----------



## am2022

It’s not plus 5 motif ( that’s 7.5 inches ) but rather plus 5 inch extender -
Hope this helps ! 


Faith030203 said:


> This length is perfect! It’s a 10 + 5, yes?


----------



## cindy05

Horsing around the pumpkin patch. Happy Sunday all!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> @eternallove4bag you are always so enabling...now frivole pave wins over butterfly MOP (BTW, I asked my SA, she said no YG SO for me, maybe I am not a VIP).


Thank you @rosebean what a bummer! Well, it’s their loss honestly.


----------



## eternallove4bag

skyqueen said:


> ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you @skyqueen


----------



## hers4eva

Hi everyone
Sharing my Vintage Alhambra Onyx Yellow Gold Pendant and Bracelet 

My first VCA piece was the necklace then later on I ordered the bracelet which came in this lovely big velvet box 






My bracelet was very big.





So I went to the VCA boutique to get my wrist sized. 
When I was there, of course, I had to browse and get into trouble 

My Hubby helped instigate me getting in trouble YAY  making it worse for me, as I was drooling at the sweet Perlee clover yellow gold bracelet. 





Picture below:
I just thought the size of my diamond tennis bracelet, its diamonds being wider than the sweet Perlee made these two bracelets together a perfect match 












Here is my onyx bracelet with links removed modeled in my flower garden  




Now my Hubby and I are starting to save up for the gorgeous sweet Perlee clover bracelet.
How do you have such patience to wait saving up?  This piece is going to take a long while 
Wish we luck 

After purchasing the bracelet, I would love some sweet onyx earstuds, but I really want earrings that I can wear 24/7 (like diamond studs), so Hub suggested purchasing the sweet Alhambra pave earstuds.

I think that is a great idea. 

I really prefer the white gold but thinking the yellow gold would go better with my other yellow gold jewelry or can I wear white gold on my ear lobes?  What's your thoughts?









						Sweet Alhambra earstuds - VCARO85500 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Sweet Alhambra earstuds, rhodium plated 18K white gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




Thank you all!


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> I love your bling as always, but I love how your use and mix of textured fabrics!  The lace and toile (looks like toile) is very elegant as you always are.


Thank you for noticing! Yea the skirt is toile, which I love for being structured but not stiff.


----------



## chiaoapple

am2022 said:


> Beautiful - twins on the necklace and I have a semi similar dress too !
> QUOTE="chiaoapple, post: 35366984, member: 20378"]
> 1. Simple magic 6 motif
> 2.  Clipped the extra large YG frivole pendant to the onyx 10 motif (which is extended by a couple of inches using an extender)
> View attachment 5629353
> View attachment 5629354


[/QUOTE]
Would love to see a twinning action shot from you


----------



## glamourbag

hers4eva said:


> Hi everyone
> Sharing my Vintage Alhambra Onyx Yellow Gold Pendant and Bracelet
> 
> My first VCA piece was the necklace then later on I ordered the bracelet which came in this lovely big velvet box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bracelet was very big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I went to the VCA boutique to get my wrist sized.
> When I was there, of course, I had to browse and get into trouble
> 
> My Hubby helped instigate me getting in trouble YAY  making it worse for me, as I was drooling at the sweet Perlee clover yellow gold bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture below:
> I just thought the size of my diamond tennis bracelet, its diamonds being wider than the sweet Perlee made these two bracelets together a perfect match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my onyx bracelet with links removed modeled in my flower garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my Hubby and I are starting to save up for the gorgeous sweet Perlee clover bracelet.
> How do you have such patience to wait saving up?  This piece is going to take a long while
> Wish we luck
> 
> After purchasing the bracelet, I would love some sweet onyx earstuds, but I really want earrings that I can wear 24/7 (like diamond studs), so Hub suggested purchasing the sweet Alhambra pave earstuds.
> 
> I think that is a great idea.
> 
> I really prefer the white gold but thinking the yellow gold would go better with my other yellow gold jewelry or can I wear white gold on my ear lobes?  What's your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra earstuds - VCARO85500 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra earstuds, rhodium plated 18K white gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all!


Congratulations! The onyx looks great on you. 
It sounds like you and hubby had a great time. You are lucky you have a spouse who has the patience to enjoy the experience and now you have something to look forward too. I hear you on the "staying focused" - I find it only works when you REALLY love something. When I KNOW I want something then there is no tempting me with other products and I think many of us are like that. We pick the items we feel are worth the "battle" and its 99% of the time worth it!

As for earrings being wg and the other jewelry being yellow: Im ok with mixing metals especially in this case as your ears are further away from your wrist, neck etc. I say go for the white pave sweets over the yellow sweets (I dont think they come in pave) if that is the size you are considering. Wg and pave serve pretty neutral and much like wedding and engagement rings I don't think the sweet pave (which kind of act like studs) would be any sort of poor effect on your overall look just because they are white.

Good luck on checking off that VCA wishhlist.


----------



## 100700

eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats! Socrates ring is amazing and so sparkly IRL.


Thank you dear ^^


----------



## am2022

Dear @chiaoapple - here you go dear  
Would love to see a twinning action shot from you 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## EpiFanatic

glamourbag said:


> Congratulations! The onyx looks great on you.
> It sounds like you and hubby had a great time. You are lucky you have a spouse who has the patience to enjoy the experience and now you have something to look forward too. I hear you on the "staying focused" - I find it only works when you REALLY love something. When I KNOW I want something then there is no tempting me with other products and I think many of us are like that. We pick the items we feel are worth the "battle" and its 99% of the time worth it!
> 
> As for earrings being wg and the other jewelry being yellow: Im ok with mixing metals especially in this case as your ears are further away from your wrist, neck etc. I say go for the white pave sweets over the yellow sweets (I dont think they come in pave) if that is the size you are considering. Wg and pave serve pretty neutral and much like wedding and engagement rings I don't think the sweet pave (which kind of act like studs) would be any sort of poor effect on your overall look just because they are white.
> 
> Good luck on checking off that VCA wishhlist.


@hers4eva So agree with @glamourbag. And I’m biased cause the pave sweet studs are my most worn vca piece. They replaced my diamond studs. Congratulations on your onyx pieces. They look wonderful with your stack and I know you’ll get tons of wear out of them.


----------



## hers4eva

glamourbag said:


> Congratulations! The onyx looks great on you.
> It sounds like you and hubby had a great time. You are lucky you have a spouse who has the patience to enjoy the experience and now you have something to look forward too. I hear you on the "staying focused" - I find it only works when you REALLY love something. When I KNOW I want something then there is no tempting me with other products and I think many of us are like that. We pick the items we feel are worth the "battle" and its 99% of the time worth it!
> 
> As for earrings being wg and the other jewelry being yellow: Im ok with mixing metals especially in this case as your ears are further away from your wrist, neck etc. I say go for the white pave sweets over the yellow sweets (I dont think they come in pave) if that is the size you are considering. Wg and pave serve pretty neutral and much like wedding and engagement rings I don't think the sweet pave (which kind of act like studs) would be any sort of poor effect on your overall look just because they are white.
> 
> Good luck on checking off that VCA wishhlist.


Dear @glamourbag ,

Thank you  for your gracious reply with great advice! You have the most beautiful jewelry  

I think you are right, the sweet pave only comes in white gold.  So I guess white gold it is 

I will be fighting to stay 100% focused! But I know that months do fly by and when I look down often at my wrist it will all be in the past and she is mine forever and my Hubby will be ecstatic for me 





EpiFanatic said:


> @hers4eva So agree with @glamourbag. And I’m biased cause the pave sweet studs are my most worn vca piece. They replaced my diamond studs. Congratulations on your onyx pieces. They look wonderful with your stack and I know you’ll get tons of wear out of them.


Dear @EpiFanatic ,

Thank you for your sweet words  That’s exactly why I want to purchase the sweet pave earstuds
Your jewelry collection is gorgeous 

Have a great evening!


----------



## chiaoapple

WG days with my new chalcedony magic pendant!
1. Layered with the chalcedony 10 & 5 motif. The ruffles on my blouse created a natural “barrier” and kept the necklace in a semi-circle shape which I quite liked the look of 
2. Magic with a patterned blouse — I only realised after getting to work that blouse had gold metallic threads, which look a bit out of harmony with the WG pendant… probably would have worked better with either the YG onyx or RG GMOP magic pendant.
3. Magic over a simple white T!


----------



## cindy05

Making the most out of my favorite season.


----------



## oranGetRee

chiaoapple said:


> WG days with my new chalcedony magic pendant!
> 1. Layered with the chalcedony 10 & 5 motif. The ruffles on my blouse created a natural “barrier” and kept the necklace in a semi-circle shape which I quite liked the look of
> 2. Magic with a patterned blouse — I only realised after getting to work that blouse had gold metallic threads, which look a bit out of harmony with the WG pendant… probably would have worked better with either the YG onyx or RG GMOP magic pendant.
> 3. Magic over a simple white T!
> View attachment 5634504
> View attachment 5634505
> View attachment 5634506


So in love with your style.
 
Your VCAs are amazing and you wear them like a model!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MOOD


----------



## 7777777

eternallove4bag said:


> MOOD
> View attachment 5634763
> View attachment 5634765


Gorgeous!
May I ask what is the size of your bangles and your wrist size? I am trying to figure out which size to order.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Love when the sun hits the motifs


----------



## A bottle of Red

@chiaoapple  that chalcedony looks so stunning on you!
@eternallove4bag  wow your stack is glorious


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> MOOD
> View attachment 5634763
> View attachment 5634765


Stunning


----------



## eternallove4bag

7777777 said:


> Gorgeous!
> May I ask what is the size of your bangles and your wrist size? I am trying to figure out which size to order.


Thank you @7777777 all my perlee bracelets are in the small size. I don’t know my wrist size but will measure it and let you know. I do like my bracelets a tad bit on the looser side.


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> @chiaoapple  that chalcedony looks so stunning on you!
> @eternallove4bag  wow your stack is glorious


Thank you @A bottle of Red and I am absolutely loving your carnelian beauty basking in the sun! So pretty!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Stunning


Thank you @innerpeace85 Can’t wait for you to join me with the clover


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @A bottle of Red and I am absolutely loving your carnelian beauty basking in the sun! So pretty!


Thank you so much


----------



## WingNut

A bottle of Red said:


> Love when the sun hits the motifs
> 
> View attachment 5634912


Beautiful!


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> MOOD
> View attachment 5634763
> View attachment 5634765


Your stack, ring, polish, everything...just perfection, as always!


----------



## EpiFanatic

A bottle of Red said:


> Love when the sun hits the motifs
> 
> View attachment 5634912


That is a lovely shade of red.


----------



## snibor

eternallove4bag said:


> MOOD
> View attachment 5634763
> View attachment 5634765


Stunning!


----------



## A bottle of Red

EpiFanatic said:


> That is a lovely shade of red.


Thank you


----------



## A bottle of Red

Thank you @WingNut


----------



## mommafahionista

mommafahionista said:


> Thank you. I think so too  Agreed-keep the sales receipt. The jeweler wasn’t the original buyer, but bought it from the original owner. Only had the authenticity card and recent cleaning receipt from Place Vendome but also mentioned  that people don’t like to give the original sales receipt since it has their personal information on it (home address). I can kinda understand that.


So I got an update from the  heritage department at VCA. They deemed that the piece is  not authentic. I was shocked. The kicker for me was that the piece was supposedly polished at Place Vendome just a few months before. The seller even has a receipt. I’m baffled. Has anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## 7777777

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @7777777 all my perlee bracelets are in the small size. I don’t know my wrist size but will measure it and let you know. I do like my bracelets a tad bit on the looser side.


Thank you for your reply. I was thinking of getting single row perlee in small size. But they said pearls of gold does not come in small (was thinking of getting two bracelets to wear together). Was yours a special order?


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Your stack, ring, polish, everything...just perfection, as always!


Thank you @WingNut I am really beginning to like this shade of nail polish. I dismissed it when I first got it but of course Hermès has a way of proving me wrong


----------



## eternallove4bag

7777777 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I was thinking of getting single row perlee in small size. But they said pearls of gold does not come in small (was thinking of getting two bracelets to wear together). Was yours a special order?


Yes, I had to do a special order for the small size in the pearls of gold but there is no premium for it @7777777 Just the wait time is annoying. Btw, I love the single row perlee bracelet! This was the one I had my most doubts about since it seems like a simple diamond bracelet that I could have got from a local jewelers but this is the bracelet I reach out for the most! It’s simplicity and elegance won me over completely!


----------



## eternallove4bag

snibor said:


> Stunning!


Thank you @snibor


----------



## 7777777

eternallove4bag said:


> Yes, I had to do a special order for the small size in the pearls of gold but there is no premium for it @7777777 Just the wait time is annoying. Btw, I love the single row perlee bracelet! This was the one I had my most doubts about since it seems like a simple diamond bracelet that I could have got from a local jewelers but this is the bracelet I reach out for the most! It’s simplicity and elegance won me over completely!


Thank you, did not know it’s easy to order the small size, weird it’s not offered.
I have the single row ring for several years and love it. Just placed the order for the bracelet, hope the small fits well. Thank you again, your collection is dreamy.


----------



## eternallove4bag

7777777 said:


> Thank you, did not know it’s easy to order the small size, weird it’s not offered.
> I have the single row ring for several years and love it. Just placed the order for the bracelet, hope the small fits well. Thank you again, your collection is dreamy.


Thank you @7777777 I placed the order for the small sized pearls of gold a couple of years back and it was easy to do at the time. Congrats on placing your order for the single row bracelet.


----------



## rosebean

chiaoapple said:


> WG days with my new chalcedony magic pendant!
> 1. Layered with the chalcedony 10 & 5 motif. The ruffles on my blouse created a natural “barrier” and kept the necklace in a semi-circle shape which I quite liked the look of
> 2. Magic with a patterned blouse — I only realised after getting to work that blouse had gold metallic threads, which look a bit out of harmony with the WG pendant… probably would have worked better with either the YG onyx or RG GMOP magic pendant.
> 3. Magic over a simple white T!
> View attachment 5634504
> View attachment 5634505
> View attachment 5634506


always elegant!


----------



## rosebean

A bottle of Red said:


> Love when the sun hits the motifs
> 
> View attachment 5634912


what a lovely necklace on you!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> MOOD
> View attachment 5634763
> View attachment 5634765


still the best wrist, with the new comer Magic ring!  I am so happy that you are enjoying them together!


----------



## Yodabest

A bottle of Red said:


> Love when the sun hits the motifs
> 
> View attachment 5634912


Your 6 motif action shots always put me in the mood to wear mine!
Beautiful  Also that combination of perfect tiger eye and gorgeous shade of red is so on point. I have even more appreciation for the tiger eye now after visiting the boutique last week and I saw a single motif tiger eye that had zero lines in it. It was a solid brown. Yours is like….. tiger eye goals.


----------



## Yodabest

eternallove4bag said:


> MOOD
> View attachment 5634763
> View attachment 5634765


This is my kind of mood!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Yodabest said:


> Your 6 motif action shots always put me in the mood to wear mine!
> Beautiful  Also that combination of perfect tiger eye and gorgeous shade of red is so on point. I have even more appreciation for the tiger eye now after visiting the boutique last week and I saw a single motif tiger eye that had zero lines in it. It was a solid brown. Yours is like….. tiger eye goals.


Thank you so much! Yes definitely wear yours , it’s an amazing way to jazz up any outfit
No lines in tiger eye is kind of a waste, no? I mean the striations help it look beautiful


----------



## A bottle of Red

rosebean said:


> what a lovely necklace on you!


Tysm rosebean


----------



## Yodabest

A bottle of Red said:


> Thank you so much! Yes definitely wear yours , it’s an amazing way to jazz up any outfit
> No lines in tiger eye is kind of a waste, no? I mean the striations help it look beautiful


Agreed! If I didn’t know it was tiger eye, I’d have no idea.


----------



## glamourbag

Wow! I am way behind on here, and but to my luck I have opened this thread to see a bunch of new and magical looks. They are all so beautiful! @chiaoapple, @eternallove4bag, @AbottleofRed and anyone else I've missed.



A bottle of Red said:


> Love when the sun hits the motifs
> 
> View attachment 5634912


----------



## EpiFanatic

mommafahionista said:


> So I got an update from the  heritage department at VCA. They deemed that the piece is  not authentic. I was shocked. The kicker for me was that the piece was supposedly polished at Place Vendome just a few months before. The seller even has a receipt. I’m baffled. Has anyone ever experienced this?


I am so sorry. What are you planning to do?  Did you show the receipt to the NYC store?  Can’t they verify that the piece has been worked on per the records in The system?  What did the seller say?


----------



## Julie_de

eternallove4bag said:


> MOOD


Can admire endlessly


----------



## mommafahionista

EpiFanatic said:


> I am so sorry. What are you planning to do?  Did you show the receipt to the NYC store?  Can’t they verify that the piece has been worked on per the records in The system?  What did the seller say?


I showed them everything. The seller was with me in person as well. She had bought it from someone else 10 years earlier. Here is what the conclusion stated:

Our conclusion is based on one or more of the following:



Number isn’t in system



Components have been replaced or modified 



The piece has undergone major modifications or modifications so that it no longer corresponds to a VCA creation



Piece does not present the characteristic of all the VCA creations

I don’t know what to do now. It looked real and it was polished at Place Vendome! Wouldn’t they have noticed it?


----------



## A bottle of Red

Honestly I wouldn’t buy it after that


----------



## cindy05

I never leave home without luck on my side.  Have a wonderful day all!


----------



## mommafahionista

A bottle of Red said:


> Honestly I wouldn’t buy it after that


That’s what I was thinking. 

The high price the seller was asking was for an authentic piece. It a piece that they don’t make anymore. 
She’ll probably sell it to another person for more money now, since that piece has gone up in $$$ since we met 6 months ago. She even had the authenticity card as well. The number was verified in the system at Place Vendome. So I’m wondering what they found during the authorization process that made them seem it not authentic.

That’s the risk you take with buying a piece from a reseller I guess.


----------



## allanrvj

There is a member here recently wanting to buy a raspberry ceramic piece from a seller. I hope she gets to read the story above.


----------



## nicole0612

mommafahionista said:


> That’s what I was thinking.
> 
> The high price the seller was asking was for an authentic piece. It a piece that they don’t make anymore.
> She’ll probably sell it to another person for more money now, since that piece has gone up in $$$ since we met 6 months ago. She even had the authenticity card as well. The number was verified in the system at Place Vendome. So I’m wondering what they found during the authorization process that made them seem it not authentic.
> 
> That’s the risk you take with buying a piece from a reseller I guess.


I am so sorry this happened, but thank goodness you found out in time to cancel the purchase? What is the piece in question? For this particular piece, is it possible that it is authentic (so it was initially found in the system), but that it was modified so that it is no longer considered to be an original VCA item? Could a stone or component have been replaced by an outside jeweler?


----------



## Buddysmom

allanrvj said:


> There is a member here recently wanting to buy a raspberry ceramic piece from a seller. I hope she gets to read the story above.


----------



## Buddysmom

That was me. So happy @mommafahionista was kind enough to share her story!  Thankfully, I did purchase yet.  I definitely will demand the piece be authenticated by VCA or no deal.


----------



## mommafahionista

nicole0612 said:


> I am so sorry this happened, but thank goodness you found out in time to cancel the purchase? What is the piece in question? For this particular piece, is it possible that it is authentic (so it was initially found in the system), but that it was modified so that it is no longer considered to be an original VCA item? Could a stone or component have been replaced by an outside jeweler?


Yes, the seller will honor her agreement to refund  I truly think she thought it was authentic when she purchased. She was also taken aback and was wondering the same thing; what made the piece not authentic?
The piece is a "unicorn, rare, coveted, (pick your choice word)" TQ piece. I guess, just because the piece is found in the system, doesn't guarantee the piece in your possession is that original one. Someone could have copied the number and slapped it on a super-fake. The seller never modified it. The original owner may have-just not through an authorized VCA jeweler, perhaps? Who knows. The authentication paperwork won't detail the exact reason(s) for the discrepancy in VCA craftsmanship, which is understandable to protect their design.

I learned that when a piece goes in for polishing, they specifically state on the receipt that this *doesn't show authentication*. So I would imagine that non-authentic pieces can slip through and get polished and be given a "recent receipt of cleaning" which can be used to falsely advertise "authenticity" to an unsuspecting buyer.

When a discontinued piece is sold at a premium price, that buyer is expecting that the piece is not only an original piece made by VCA, but also never altered. Just like any piece of art the value is in the original, unaltered design. Would you buy a painting for a premium price if it was altered by a second-rate painter?  

@nicole0612 Anything repaired/replaced by an outside jeweler would deem the piece altered and it would lose its value. I would imagine even a polishing, if done incorrectly, could alter it as well? 

Bottom line. A piece that looks authentic to the untrained eye, even with an authentication certificate that matches in the system, can still be considered unauthentic. It loses all value. It is then not worth more than a fake, imo.


----------



## A bottle of Red

It’s even possible that a fake was swapped out for the real one that was serviced previously. Who knows what happened but you must be relieved to know and get refunded


----------



## mommafahionista

A bottle of Red said:


> It’s even possible that a fake was swapped out for the real one that was serviced previously. Who knows what happened but you must be relieved to know and get refunded


I never even thought of that.


----------



## missie1

hers4eva said:


> Hi everyone
> Sharing my Vintage Alhambra Onyx Yellow Gold Pendant and Bracelet
> 
> My first VCA piece was the necklace then later on I ordered the bracelet which came in this lovely big velvet box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bracelet was very big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I went to the VCA boutique to get my wrist sized.
> When I was there, of course, I had to browse and get into trouble
> 
> My Hubby helped instigate me getting in trouble YAY  making it worse for me, as I was drooling at the sweet Perlee clover yellow gold bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture below:
> I just thought the size of my diamond tennis bracelet, its diamonds being wider than the sweet Perlee made these two bracelets together a perfect match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my onyx bracelet with links removed modeled in my flower garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my Hubby and I are starting to save up for the gorgeous sweet Perlee clover bracelet.
> How do you have such patience to wait saving up?  This piece is going to take a long while
> Wish we luck
> 
> After purchasing the bracelet, I would love some sweet onyx earstuds, but I really want earrings that I can wear 24/7 (like diamond studs), so Hub suggested purchasing the sweet Alhambra pave earstuds.
> 
> I think that is a great idea.
> 
> I really prefer the white gold but thinking the yellow gold would go better with my other yellow gold jewelry or can I wear white gold on my ear lobes?  What's your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra earstuds - VCARO85500 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra earstuds, rhodium plated 18K white gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all!


Congratulations on your sweet Perlee and 5 motif. They look fabulous stacked with your tennis bracelet.  Once it goes on your wishlist your halfway there.  The thing to remember with VCA is that it takes time to build out a collection of pieces you love. I make plan for the year and try to stick to that.  Of course the list always changes but it starts off like that lol. what color metal are you considering for your full sized perlee?


----------



## missie1

chiaoapple said:


> 1. Simple magic 6 motif
> 2.  Clipped the extra large YG frivole pendant to the onyx 10 motif (which is extended by a couple of inches using an extender)
> View attachment 5629353
> View attachment 5629354


Perfection as usual.  The jewelry and styling is always in sync.


----------



## hers4eva

missie1 said:


> Congratulations on your sweet Perlee and 5 motif. They look fabulous stacked with your tennis bracelet.  Once it goes on your wishlist your halfway there.  The thing to remember with VCA is that it takes time to build out a collection of pieces you love. I make plan for the year and try to stick to that.  Of course the list always changes but it starts off like that lol. what color metal are you considering for your full sized perlee?


Hi  @missie1 ,
So happy to hear from you!
I love seeing your stunning jewelry posts! You have the most stunning diamond tennis bracelets.
I especially love seeing your sweet Perlee clover  you need to post more of her

Oh you misunderstood my post. I only tried on the sweet Perlee clover in yellow gold, unfortunately she didn’t come home with me 
I am saving up for her.  
I plan on wearing my diamond tennis bracelet and the sweet Perlee clover together.
They are so comfortable together, with just the right amount of daily bling!

Thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

Yodabest said:


> This is my kind of mood!


In a little ‘extra’ kinds  @Yodabest


----------



## eternallove4bag

Julie_de said:


> Can admire endlessly


Thank you @Julie_de VCA jewelry pieces are true works of art


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Wow! I am way behind on here, and but to my luck I have opened this thread to see a bunch of new and magical looks. They are all so beautiful! @chiaoapple, @eternallove4bag, @AbottleofRed and anyone else I've missed.


@glamourbag


----------



## nicole0612

mommafahionista said:


> Yes, the seller will honor her agreement to refund  I truly think she thought it was authentic when she purchased. She was also taken aback and was wondering the same thing; what made the piece not authentic?
> The piece is a "unicorn, rare, coveted, (pick your choice word)" TQ piece. I guess, just because the piece is found in the system, doesn't guarantee the piece in your possession is that original one. Someone could have copied the number and slapped it on a super-fake. The seller never modified it. The original owner may have-just not through an authorized VCA jeweler, perhaps? Who knows. The authentication paperwork won't detail the exact reason(s) for the discrepancy in VCA craftsmanship, which is understandable to protect their design.
> 
> I learned that when a piece goes in for polishing, they specifically state on the receipt that this *doesn't show authentication*. So I would imagine that non-authentic pieces can slip through and get polished and be given a "recent receipt of cleaning" which can be used to falsely advertise "authenticity" to an unsuspecting buyer.
> 
> When a discontinued piece is sold at a premium price, that buyer is expecting that the piece is not only an original piece made by VCA, but also never altered. Just like any piece of art the value is in the original, unaltered design. Would you buy a painting for a premium price if it was altered by a second-rate painter?
> 
> @nicole0612 Anything repaired/replaced by an outside jeweler would deem the piece altered and it would lose its value. I would imagine even a polishing, if done incorrectly, could alter it as well?
> 
> Bottom line. A piece that looks authentic to the untrained eye, even with an authentication certificate that matches in the system, can still be considered unauthentic. It loses all value. It is then not worth more than a fake, imo.


I completely agree with you, I certainly would not buy it at this point if I were you. I am so grateful on your behalf that the seller is honorable and gave you a refund as promised.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Congratulations on your sweet Perlee and 5 motif. They look fabulous stacked with your tennis bracelet.  Once it goes on your wishlist your halfway there.  The thing to remember with VCA is that it takes time to build out a collection of pieces you love. I make plan for the year and try to stick to that.  Of course the list always changes but it starts off like that lol. what color metal are you considering for your full sized perlee?


Missie, this is the best advice! I feel like it should be a sticky on this thread: “Remember that it takes time to build your ideal collection!” I am guilty of getting excited and jumping on something that is not part of the long-term plan!


----------



## missie1

hers4eva said:


> Hi  @missie1 ,
> So happy to hear from you!
> I love seeing your stunning jewelry posts! You have the most stunning diamond tennis bracelets.
> I especially love seeing your sweet Perlee clover  you need to post more of her
> 
> Oh you misunderstood my post. I only tried on the sweet Perlee clover in yellow gold, unfortunately she didn’t come home with me
> I am saving up for her.
> I plan on wearing my diamond tennis bracelet and the sweet Perlee clover together.
> They are so comfortable together, with just the right amount of daily bling!
> 
> Thank you


Thanks so much .  We know I love a good tennis bracelet. Your tennis with the sweet perlee is such great combo in YG.   It’s definitely a piece worth saving up for.  I love love the sweet perlee for just that exact reason on how it wearable and stacks so well. Can’t wait till you post it next year


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Missie, this is the best advice! I feel like it should be a sticky on this thread: “Remember that it takes time to build your ideal collection!” I am guilty of getting excited and jumping on something that is not part of the long-term plan!


Nicole,  you tend to jump on the most amazing unicorn pieces so a pass is given for that.  It definitely has given me pause as I’m trying to figure out my WG collection.  I know it needs to be pave piece but I need to focus on what I absolutely love and will wear. Lucky I haven’t make too many purchases I regret.


----------



## linda_liux

having a little fun.


----------



## nicole0612

linda_liux said:


> View attachment 5635878
> View attachment 5635888
> 
> having a little fun.
> 
> View attachment 5635892


Very cute!


missie1 said:


> Nicole,  you tend to jump on the most amazing unicorn pieces so a pass is given for that.  It definitely has given me pause as I’m trying to figure out my WG collection.  I know it needs to be pave piece but I need to focus on what I absolutely love and will wear. Lucky I haven’t make too many purchases I regret.


Thank you Missie! I defiantly have some favorite pieces that were not planned out, but are favorites. White gold items are difficult to strategize for me. I wish there were more alternating pave pieces. I ended up adding a 5 motif all pave white gold bracelet because I am so in love with my all yellow gold pave bracelet, but I actually have not worn the white gold yet. I was actually hoping that the white gold Guilloche collection would include an alternating pave bracelet.


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> Very cute!
> 
> Thank you Missie! I defiantly have some favorite pieces that were not planned out, but are favorites. White gold items are difficult to strategize for me. I wish there were more alternating pave pieces. I ended up adding a 5 motif all pave white gold bracelet because I am so in love with my all yellow gold pave bracelet, but I actually have not worn the white gold yet. I was actually hoping that the white gold Guilloche collection would include an alternating pave bracelet.


Once that collection gets under way maybe you can SO that. With WG my challenge has always been figuring out exactly what you want. Because even if they will do it for you, it’s hard to know if you will for sure love it and wear it.  Like @missie1 says, it does take patience and planning. I didn’t even realize that.  So when I place an SO it feels like half the battle is done. The other half is whether it will get approved. Lol!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Very cute!
> 
> Thank you Missie! I defiantly have some favorite pieces that were not planned out, but are favorites. White gold items are difficult to strategize for me. I wish there were more alternating pave pieces. I ended up adding a 5 motif all pave white gold bracelet because I am so in love with my all yellow gold pave bracelet, but I actually have not worn the white gold yet. I was actually hoping that the white gold Guilloche collection would include an alternating pave bracelet.


OMG I find myself wanting some bling for my WG collection im building.  I just looked at that bracelet yesterday online.   I should have known you had one in the vault.  Can please take pic when you get a chance.  Would love to see action shot of this.  Also did you see the SO pave and Chaldancy piece posted.  This has definite possibilities to make the list.


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> OMG I find myself wanting some bling for my WG collection im building.  I just looked at that bracelet yesterday online.   I should have known you had one in the vault.  Can please take pic when you get a chance.  Would love to see action shot of this.  Also did you see the SO pave and Chaldancy piece posted.  This has definite possibilities to make the list.


Second that!  Missed the comment before.


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Once that collection gets under way maybe you can SO that. With WG my challenge has always been figuring out exactly what you want. Because even if they will do it for you, it’s hard to know if you will for sure love it and wear it.  Like @missie1 says, it does take patience and planning. I didn’t even realize that.  So when I place an SO it feels like half the battle is done. The other half is whether it will get approved. Lol!


This is exactly where I’m stuck at now.     At least I have figured out each metal collection I have needs a pave piece.  Also I don’t want to duplicate stone pieces in different metals so much to consider.


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> This is exactly where I’m stuck at now.     At least I have figured out each metal collection I have needs a pave piece.  Also I don’t want to duplicate stone pieces in different metals so much to consider.


Yes!  You so need a clear head to think it through. And since you are a diamond lover you also need to factor how that figure into the VCA pave mix. Not easy.


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes!  You so need a clear head to think it through. And since you are a diamond lover you also need to factor how that figure into the VCA pave mix. Not easy.


Absolutely….these are the things that keep me up at night lol.  I must admit the planning is such fun especially as I have you ladies to bounce my crazy off of.


----------



## mommafahionista

Buddysmom said:


> That was me. So happy @mommafahionista was kind enough to share her story!  Thankfully, I did purchase yet.  I definitely will demand the piece be authenticated by VCA or no deal.


Make sure you pay for the authentication, not the seller. That way only you will be given the piece afterwards and it can’t be switched out with a fake.


----------



## eternallove4bag

To think I considered the pairing of guilloche with pave overrated and a bit ‘much’  .. amazing how many things we start loving once we open up our minds


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> OMG I find myself wanting some bling for my WG collection im building.  I just looked at that bracelet yesterday online.   I should have known you had one in the vault.  Can please take pic when you get a chance.  Would love to see action shot of this.  Also did you see the SO pave and Chaldancy piece posted.  This has definite possibilities to make the list.


Yes! I actually asked about it and was told no for alternating pave chalcedony (for me) right now, but to check back in a few months, so I went with the pave. Here are a couple of photos. It is so sparkly!


----------



## A bottle of Red

nicole0612 said:


> Yes! I actually asked about it and was told no for alternating pave chalcedony (for me) right now, but to check back in a few months, so I went with the pave. Here are a couple of photos. It is so sparkly!
> 
> View attachment 5636299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636322


Chalcedony&  pave sound like it would be stunning, I hope you can get it


----------



## 100700

My new purchased ring and bracelet. Vca is my favorite now. Everything is so beautiful


----------



## nicole0612

A bottle of Red said:


> Chalcedony&  pave sound like it would be stunning, I hope you can get it


Thank you!


----------



## Buddysmom

mommafahionista said:


> Make sure you pay for the authentication, not the seller. That way only you will be given the piece afterwards and it can’t be switched out with a fake.


Thank you for the great advice!!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Yes! I actually asked about it and was told no for alternating pave chalcedony (for me) right now, but to check back in a few months, so I went with the pave. Here are a couple of photos. It is so sparkly!
> 
> View attachment 5636299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636322


Your killing me. Is that gmop in wg next to the pave.  It’s amazing omg


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Your killing me. Is that gmop in wg next to the pave.  It’s amazing omg


Yes! I LOVE IT! Waiting on a 10 motif in the same specs


----------



## ThisVNchick

20 TE, Lucky BTF, RG clover


----------



## am2022

Beautiful Nicole !
Congratulations!! 


nicole0612 said:


> Yes! I actually asked about it and was told no for alternating pave chalcedony (for me) right now, but to check back in a few months, so I went with the pave. Here are a couple of photos. It is so sparkly!
> 
> View attachment 5636299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636322


----------



## am2022

Love love TE ! You carry her well !  


ThisVNchick said:


> 20 TE, Lucky BTF, RG clover
> 
> View attachment 5636480


----------



## am2022

A few looks this past week !


----------



## 7777777

am2022 said:


> A few looks this past week !
> 
> View attachment 5636531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636532
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636538


Could you please post another photo of the earrings? What brand are they?


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> Yes! I actually asked about it and was told no for alternating pave chalcedony (for me) right now, but to check back in a few months, so I went with the pave. Here are a couple of photos. It is so sparkly!
> 
> View attachment 5636299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636322


Oooooooohhh!!!  I love it with the WG and GMOP. Can you take a pic with those two on together?  I’m so excited for you. I bet the sparkle is not to be believed.


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> Your killing me. Is that gmop in wg next to the pave.  It’s amazing omg


I know!!!  I that was my immediate reaction as well. The varied coolness of the WG and GMOP next to the pave really compliment each other. Would so love to see a stacking pic of these two.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Oooooooohhh!!!  I love it with the WG and GMOP. Can you take a pic with those two on together?  I’m so excited for you. I bet the sparkle is not to be believed.


Of course! I was actually laying them out like that dreaming of future special order combinations


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> I know!!!  I that was my immediate reaction as well. The varied coolness of the WG and GMOP next to the pave really compliment each other. Would so love to see a stacking pic of these two.


Here you go.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 5636615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636616


This is amazing omg.  I love love these two together.  It’s so crisp and the pave give the gmop added sparkle.  Perfection


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Yes! I LOVE IT! Waiting on a 10 motif in the same specs


The 10 will be fabulous.  This combo is amazing.


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you Missie! I have been thinking about the idea of an alternating pavé and gray mother of pearl bracelet in white gold, but I hesitate because I would love it in a 10 motif even more; then on the other hand also thinking that I should enjoy the two separate 10 motifs in those stones for a little while first before ordering something else.


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 5636615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636616


This pave 5 motif is gorgeous @nicole0612 . I tried it on a while back but forgot about it until @missie1 and I were chatting and she came up with a little plan. Perfect timing to remind us how beautiful it is!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Tyson’s galleria’s new VCA store still requires appointments but let me in anyway. Tried on a couple beautiful pieces!


----------



## Zixi1000

Just picked up the chalcedony in WG - surprisingly it’s not too jarring with my yellow and beige gold stack. It’s a beautiful dusk color.


----------



## kelsenia

MainlyBailey said:


> Tyson’s galleria’s new VCA store still requires appointments but let me in anyway. Tried on a couple beautiful pieces!
> 
> View attachment 5636754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636756


that folie des pres ring is especially beautiful!!!


----------



## nicole0612

glamourbag said:


> This pave 5 motif is gorgeous @nicole0612 . I tried it on a while back but forgot about it until @missie1 and I were chatting and she came up with a little plan. Perfect timing to remind us how beautiful it is!


Always happy to reinspire a wishlist item!


----------



## ThisVNchick

20 TE layered with 20 BA- can you tell that I love TE for autumn


----------



## Starvista

100700 said:


> My new purchased ring and bracelet. Vca is my favorite now. Everything is so beautiful
> 
> View attachment 5636359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636378


----------



## chiaoapple

A bottle of Red said:


> Love when the sun hits the motifs
> 
> View attachment 5634912


You are really giving me 6 motif envy


----------



## chiaoapple

ThisVNchick said:


> 20 TE layered with 20 BA- can you tell that I love TE for autumn
> 
> View attachment 5637605


Love this unexpected and chic pairing


----------



## chiaoapple

Realised most of my outfits last week were pink toned!
1. GMOP magic, really love it’s iridescence
2. Perlee transforming necklace with the coral ring option
3. Onyx magic on a non VCA chain to get the length that works for me


----------



## A bottle of Red

chiaoapple said:


> You are really giving me 6 motif envy


Sorry not sorry
Your outfits and bling are beautiful!


----------



## allanrvj

chiaoapple said:


> Realised most of my outfits last week were pink toned!
> 1. GMOP magic, really love it’s iridescence
> 2. Perlee transforming necklace with the coral ring option
> 3. Onyx magic on a non VCA chain to get the length that works for me
> View attachment 5637949
> View attachment 5637950
> View attachment 5637952


That Perlée necklace 

So how does that work? When you buy it are you provided with all the stone rings and you just swap it out depending on what you like?


----------



## A bottle of Red

@chiaoapple  I love your first top, the v neck with the peonies. May I ask where it’s from?


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> Realised most of my outfits last week were pink toned!
> 1. GMOP magic, really love it’s iridescence
> 2. Perlee transforming necklace with the coral ring option
> 3. Onyx magic on a non VCA chain to get the length that works for me
> View attachment 5637949
> View attachment 5637950
> View attachment 5637952


What a gorgeous shade of GMOP on your magic!


----------



## SugarMama

Joining the gmop party with @chiaoapple.  MTO magic RG gmop earrings and 5motif bracelet.


----------



## allanrvj

SugarMama said:


> Joining the gmop party with @chiaoapple.  MTO magic RG gmop earrings and 5motif bracelet.
> View attachment 5638083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638087


Love the BTF


----------



## Liz86000

chiaoapple said:


> Realised most of my outfits last week were pink toned!
> 1. GMOP magic, really love it’s iridescence
> 2. Perlee transforming necklace with the coral ring option
> 3. Onyx magic on a non VCA chain to get the length that works for me
> View attachment 5637949
> View attachment 5637950
> View attachment 5637952


That GMOP magic is soooo beautiful...


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you Missie! I have been thinking about the idea of an alternating pavé and gray mother of pearl bracelet in white gold, but I hesitate because I would love it in a 10 motif even more; then on the other hand also thinking that I should enjoy the two separate 10 motifs in those stones for a little while first before ordering something else.


What is it about these two next to each other?  Different but not too different so that they distract but also perfectly complimenting and accentuating each other. I am not a fan of alternating but I can actually visualize an alternating 10 motif. Wow. If I wore 10 motifs and had the $$$ I would actually consider one. It is an amazing combo. VCA’s vision has fallen short, that they don’t automatically produce this. Can you imagine this worn with a white sheathe dress?


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> What is it about these two next to each other?  Different but not too different so that they distract but also perfectly complimenting and accentuating each other. I am not a fan of alternating but I can actually visualize an alternating 10 motif. Wow. If I wore 10 motifs and had the $$$ I would actually consider one. It is an amazing combo. VCA’s vision has fallen short, that they don’t automatically produce this. Can you imagine this worn with a white sheathe dress?


It seems so perfect and obvious, doesn’t it! I can easily list a handful of items that VCA should offer that would be so popular


----------



## chiaoapple

allanrvj said:


> That Perlée necklace
> 
> So how does that work? When you buy it are you provided with all the stone rings and you just swap it out depending on what you like?


Yes, it comes with onyx, coral, turquoise and solid YG rings which you can swap out. I really had to think of it as four necklaces to justify the price to myself, no regrets!


----------



## chiaoapple

SugarMama said:


> Joining the gmop party with @chiaoapple.  MTO magic RG gmop earrings and 5motif bracelet.
> View attachment 5638083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638087


So beautiful! You carry off the magic size earrings wonderfully, not to mention the btf ring!


----------



## chiaoapple

A bottle of Red said:


> @chiaoapple  I love your first top, the v neck with the peonies. May I ask where it’s from?


Thank you! It Is actually a long dress that I got a couple years ago from a small Asian online seller. On the off chance that you are in Asia, pm me


----------



## A bottle of Red

chiaoapple said:


> Thank you! It Is actually a long dress that I got a couple years ago from a small Asian online seller. On the off chance that you are in Asia, pm me
> 
> 
> chiaoapple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It Is actually a long dress that I got a couple years ago from a small Asian online seller. On the off chance that you are in Asia, pm me
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I’m not but thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## allanrvj

chiaoapple said:


> Yes, it comes with onyx, coral, turquoise and solid YG rings which you can swap out. I really had to think of it as four necklaces to justify the price to myself, no regrets!


So worth it, in my opinion


----------



## blinggirl74

SugarMama said:


> Joining the gmop party with @chiaoapple.  MTO magic RG gmop earrings and 5motif bracelet.
> View attachment 5638083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638087


Stunning!  love gmop and the btw ring!


----------



## glamourbag

SugarMama said:


> Joining the gmop party with @chiaoapple.  MTO magic RG gmop earrings and 5motif bracelet.
> View attachment 5638083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638087


Love the Magic size on you!!!!!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you Missie! I have been thinking about the idea of an alternating pavé and gray mother of pearl bracelet in white gold, but I hesitate because I would love it in a 10 motif even more; then on the other hand also thinking that I should enjoy the two separate 10 motifs in those stones for a little while first before ordering something else.


I agree you should play around with the 10s first to determine if you truly love it before going pave 10 route. I would totally be satisfied with a 5 pave though.   You could link to the 10 and 5 pave and it would be amazing


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> Realised most of my outfits last week were pink toned!
> 1. GMOP magic, really love it’s iridescence
> 2. Perlee transforming necklace with the coral ring option
> 3. Onyx magic on a non VCA chain to get the length that works for me
> View attachment 5637949
> View attachment 5637950
> View attachment 5637952


Wow, just stunning, absolutely gorgeous bling/outfits. You are exactly everything VCA imagined it’s customer to be. Refined, elegant, feminine, beautiful.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Waiting to get my nails done. I don’t see many VCA engagement bands so here is the Enlacement.


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> Wow, just stunning, absolutely gorgeous bling/outfits. You are exactly everything VCA imagined it’s customer to be. Refined, elegant, feminine, beautiful.


Thank you so much for your incredibly sweet words, really made my day!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> Yes! I actually asked about it and was told no for alternating pave chalcedony (for me) right now, but to check back in a few months, so I went with the pave. Here are a couple of photos. It is so sparkly!
> 
> View attachment 5636299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636322


@nicole0612 You have the most amazing pieces ever! LOVE!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Realised most of my outfits last week were pink toned!
> 1. GMOP magic, really love it’s iridescence
> 2. Perlee transforming necklace with the coral ring option
> 3. Onyx magic on a non VCA chain to get the length that works for me
> View attachment 5637949
> View attachment 5637950
> View attachment 5637952


The iridescence of the GMOP pendant is stunning! @chiaoapple so I have to ask, which is your favorite pendant that you reach out for most often? You have such amazing ones and each of them are so wearable!


----------



## Prada Prince

Visiting the VCA boutique to top up my deposit for my order… I had an Amex offer and wanted to take advantage!


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> @nicole0612 You have the most amazing pieces ever! LOVE!


Thank you! I am always inspired by your collection


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> The iridescence of the GMOP pendant is stunning! @chiaoapple so I have to ask, which is your favorite pendant that you reach out for most often? You have such amazing ones and each of them are so wearable!


Hmmmm great question. I am actually the type of person who tries to not use one particular piece too often (the exception being my perlee clovers, they are such workhorses!). Probably the MOP magic would be the easiest choice with most outfits, but sometimes I “force” myself to try a different option to keep it interesting to myself


----------



## oceanblueapril

Matched 21HP with raspberry bracelet.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Hmmmm great question. I am actually the type of person who tries to not use one particular piece too often (the exception being my perlee clovers, they are such workhorses!). Probably the MOP magic would be the easiest choice with most outfits, but sometimes I “force” myself to try a different option to keep it interesting to myself


The versatility of the GMOP slays me! One of my fave pendants to wear too. Well, you have amazing options to choose from @chiaoapple and you know I love how you style each of your beautiful pieces


----------



## eternallove4bag

oceanblueapril said:


> Matched 21HP with raspberry bracelet.
> View attachment 5639959


Goes so perfect with your scarf too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

A pop of red to balance out the neutrals today .. VA pave earrings, Perlee Clover bracelet and my beloved WMOP/Pave butterfly BTF ring in action.


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> A pop of red to balance out the neutrals today .. VA pave earrings, Perlee Clover bracelet and my beloved WMOP/Pave butterfly BTF ring in action.
> View attachment 5639968
> View attachment 5639969
> View attachment 5639970


GAH! You know how much I love your (our...lol) bag.  How you paired it with the scarf and polish is lovely.

As I'm working on my wishlist, I'm adding that butterfly ring to it (and the pave Frivole BTF...). Ugh. There goes my wallet.


----------



## A bottle of Red

@oceanblueapril  I love the raspberry bracelet! It’s the perfect pop of color with your beautiful scarf!
@eternallove4bag  that red is just wow! Absolutely stunning as always!


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> GAH! You know how much I love your (our...lol) bag.  How you paired it with the scarf and polish is lovely.
> 
> As I'm working on my wishlist, I'm adding that butterfly ring to it (and the pave Frivole BTF...). Ugh. There goes my wallet.


Love ‘our’ Rouge Casaque  @WingNut The H nail polish is also Rouge Casaque btw.
I am so happy you decided to add two of my absolute fave BTF rings to your wishlist. Not a day of regret with these too after torturing myself for months on which to get out of the two. In the end, resistance was futile as you can see and I had to have both! Lol!


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> @oceanblueapril  I love the raspberry bracelet! It’s the perfect pop of color with your beautiful scarf!
> @eternallove4bag  that red is just wow! Absolutely stunning as always!


Thank you @A bottle of Red 
This has to be my absolute favorite red ever. Was thinking it’s a perfect match for your gorgeous carnelian necklace too!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> A pop of red to balance out the neutrals today .. VA pave earrings, Perlee Clover bracelet and my beloved WMOP/Pave butterfly BTF ring in action.
> View attachment 5639968
> View attachment 5639969
> View attachment 5639970


Everything paired together here is total perfection. Side note: I love red bags. They are a pop of color but the red actually can work as almost as easily as a neutral in many cases.


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @A bottle of Red
> This has to be my absolute favorite red ever. Was thinking it’s a perfect match for your gorgeous carnelian necklace too!


Ooh great idea! I don’t have an Hermes red bag, but I do have a patent red bag- should try the two together sometime soon


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Everything paired together here is total perfection. Side note: I love red bags. They are a pop of color but the red actually can work as almost as easily as a neutral in many cases.


Thank you @glamourbag I absolutely use my Rouge Casaque and Malachite bags as neutrals. Reds and greens go with everything imo.


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Ooh great idea! I don’t have an Hermes red bag, but I do have a patent red bag- should try the two together sometime soon


YES and action pics for us please to drool over @A bottle of Red


----------



## oceanblueapril

A bottle of Red said:


> @oceanblueapril  I love the raspberry bracelet! It’s the perfect pop of color with your beautiful scarf!
> @eternallove4bag  that red is just wow! Absolutely stunning as always!


Thank you! I just love pop colors in general.


----------



## oceanblueapril

eternallove4bag said:


> A pop of red to balance out the neutrals today .. VA pave earrings, Perlee Clover bracelet and my beloved WMOP/Pave butterfly BTF ring in action.
> View attachment 5639968
> View attachment 5639969
> View attachment 5639970


Everything paired perfectly together. BTF ring is so beautiful on you. I am so tempted now to get BTF ring …


----------



## eternallove4bag

oceanblueapril said:


> Everything paired perfectly together. BTF ring is so beautiful on you. I am so tempted now to get BTF ring …


Thank you @oceanblueapril I am a huge fan of BTF rings. Instant glam on even the most casual of days so it’s yay from my side


----------



## cajhingle

off to work...again


----------



## Amarino

My new baby. Very very beautiful VCA Perlee


----------



## innerpeace85

Amarino said:


> My new baby. Very very beautiful VCA Perlee
> 
> View attachment 5641524


Stunning! Is this in yellow gold?


----------



## A bottle of Red

Amarino said:


> My new baby. Very very beautiful VCA Perlee
> 
> View attachment 5641524


Wow that’s a stunning collection!!


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> A pop of red to balance out the neutrals today .. VA pave earrings, Perlee Clover bracelet and my beloved WMOP/Pave butterfly BTF ring in action.
> View attachment 5639968
> View attachment 5639969
> View attachment 5639970


Always gorgeous and perfectly curated, sis.


----------



## nicole0612

On the way to an adult’s birthday party for once!


----------



## chiaoapple

A night out with guilloche, and a fun 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
halloween arm deco to go with my perlees


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> On the way to an adult’s birthday party for once!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642722


Gorgeous! Are those tiger eye sweets??


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> On the way to an adult’s birthday party for once!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642722


You’re gorgeous and the VCA and Cartier is working for you!  Love all the YG. Looks beautiful with your jacket. 
And can you please tell me about your earrings?!  Are they what I think they are???


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> On the way to an adult’s birthday party for once!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642722


You look gorgeous Nicole!!!  Ugh every time I see onyx paired with black outfits I’m always so tempted wearing lots of black myself but I love seeing it on other people more than on me; can’t get over the fingerprint smudges.. But if an RG onyx bracelet magically showed up without needing to be SO I may be super duper tempted..

Also do I spy an SO sweet size GMOP or TE earrings?? Or is it just the lighting? Beautiful either way! 

Edit: just saw @lynne_ross @EpiFanatic also peeping the Sweet earrings hehe, please tell us more about it!!


----------



## tenshix

chiaoapple said:


> A night out with guilloche, and a fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642726
> View attachment 5642727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halloween arm deco to go with my perlees


Gorgeous and whimsical as always @chiaoapple  Love the whole ensemble of both!!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> On the way to an adult’s birthday party for once!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642722


Beautiful…earring details


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> A night out with guilloche, and a fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642726
> View attachment 5642727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halloween arm deco to go with my perlees


I absolutely love your two Perlees with the clover! It looks amazing!


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Gorgeous! Are those tiger eye sweets??


They are! I have had them for quite awhile, but this is my first time wearing. They are nice with the Bulls Eye HP.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> You’re gorgeous and the VCA and Cartier is working for you!  Love all the YG. Looks beautiful with your jacket.
> And can you please tell me about your earrings?!  Are they what I think they are???


Haha yes! I think I told you that I requested malachite sweets way back when. So the full request was malachite magic bracelet + malachite sweets + tigers eye magic bracelet + tigers eye sweets. Well; I got one from each set and the other parts are lost in space somewhere, never approved or denied (but pretty safe to say they are not coming at this point!).


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> You look gorgeous Nicole!!!  Ugh every time I see onyx paired with black outfits I’m always so tempted wearing lots of black myself but I love seeing it on other people more than on me; can’t get over the fingerprint smudges.. But if an RG onyx bracelet magically showed up without needing to be SO I may be super duper tempted..
> 
> Also do I spy an SO sweet size GMOP or TE earrings?? Or is it just the lighting? Beautiful either way!
> 
> Edit: just saw @lynne_ross @EpiFanatic also peeping the Sweet earrings hehe, please tell us more about it!!


You are so sweet! Thank you! I actually only purchased the onyx bracelet to lengthen an onyx 20, but I bit the bullet and shortened it to wrist length, and I have been loving wearing it recently. I have thrown caution to the wind and just don’t take it off, so fingerprints have not been an issue. I’m sure I will have to deep clean it every month or so. I am trying to switch up my jewelry stacks now, where I wore the same thing for about 6 months or longer before! Yes, the earrings have been sitting on my counter forever, and I finally had the chance to wear them! I wanted something a little more subtle in size, and I think the warm neutrals go well with the black and gold. I have actually had this jacket since 2017 I guess and this is my first time wearing it! Of course now I can’t close it


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Beautiful…earring details


Hahaha thank you! Where else in the world would anyone even notice the earrings, much less be able to identify the stone/size/SO?! I love this group!


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> Haha yes! I think I told you that I requested malachite sweets way back when. So the full request was malachite magic bracelet + malachite sweets + tigers eye magic bracelet + tigers eye sweets. Well; I got one from each set and the other parts are lost in space somewhere, never approved or denied (but pretty safe to say they are not coming at this point!).


Seriously I love it. Would you mind posting a close up of the cutie pie sweets?  And and and do you have pics of the sweet malachites?  Please?  I hope you do!


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> Seriously I love it. Would you mind posting a close up of the cutie pie sweets?  And and and do you have pics of the sweet malachites?  Please?  I hope you do!


+1 @nicole0612 we love your collection and your style so much!! Also as sweet earrings enthusiasts we would love to see more of them if you are willing.

I wish VCA would just make all the combinations available in all sizes, stones, and gold variations so we can collect them like candy


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Seriously I love it. Would you mind posting a close up of the cutie pie sweets?  And and and do you have pics of the sweet malachites?  Please?  I hope you do!


Sadly, the sweet malachite were never approved! Probably because I had to be weird and request them in RG, because I do not like malachite/yg next to my face. A member here (Meta) did get the malachite sweets a couple of years ago and posted photos though!


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> +1 @nicole0612 we love your collection and your style so much!! Also as sweet earrings enthusiasts we would love to see more of them if you are willing.
> 
> I wish VCA would just make all the combinations available in all sizes, stones, and gold variations so we can collect them like candy


I wish so too!! All of the things I really want now are not offered other than SO or in my dreams! Sure, DM me and I will send you some pics


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Hahaha thank you! Where else in the world would anyone even notice the earrings, much less be able to identify the stone/size/SO?! I love this group!





nicole0612 said:


> Hahaha thank you! Where else in the world would anyone even notice the earrings, much less be able to identify the stone/size/SO?! I love this group!


Girl you have the best stuff in your vault.  Who even knew you could get Sweets so in TE.  So amazing


----------



## SmokieDragon

At the boutique with my Sweet Alhambra Guilloche watch and Frivole earrings to pick up my Perlee Signature bracelet. Then at home with my Perlee Signature bracelet


----------



## etoupebirkin

My new bespoke Peter Nitz Himalaya Croc and Lilac Bull Calf Dream Bag with my 16-Motif Magic.

Also, selfie with the 16-motif and my Lotus earrings.


----------



## missie1

etoupebirkin said:


> My new bespoke Peter Nitz Himalaya Croc and Lilac Bull Calf Dream Bag with my 16-Motif Magic.
> 
> Also, selfie with the 16-motif and my Lotus earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5643008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643012


Stunning as always.  That 16 motif is amazing


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Girl you have the best stuff in your vault.  Who even knew you could get Sweets so in TE.  So amazing


You are so sweet, thank you! My motto is that it never hurts to ask! I have been approved for some things that I didn’t think I could ask for, and also requests were declined or unanswered for some others (some outlandish, but some quite normal)! I always have a back up idea for a version I know will be approved


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> My new bespoke Peter Nitz Himalaya Croc and Lilac Bull Calf Dream Bag with my 16-Motif Magic.
> 
> Also, selfie with the 16-motif and my Lotus earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5643008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643012


The stones in your necklace are just glowing! Your bespoke bag is stunning; thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## nicole0612

SmokieDragon said:


> At the boutique with my Sweet Alhambra Guilloche watch and Frivole earrings to pick up my Perlee Signature bracelet. Then at home with my Perlee Signature bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5642892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642895


Beautiful pieces!


----------



## Cliffslux

So inspired by everyone here. Thanks for letting me share ❤️


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> You are so sweet, thank you! My motto is that it never hurts to ask! I have been approved for some things that I didn’t think I could ask for, and also requests were declined or unanswered for some others (some outlandish, but some quite normal)! I always have a back up idea for a version I know will be approved


I’m going to ask for gmop sweets now that you have schooled me.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> I’m going to ask for gmop sweets now that you have schooled me.


That will be amazing!!


----------



## tenshix

etoupebirkin said:


> My new bespoke Peter Nitz Himalaya Croc and Lilac Bull Calf Dream Bag with my 16-Motif Magic.
> 
> Also, selfie with the 16-motif and my Lotus earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5643008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643012


Stunning!!!! Both you and the bag bejeweled!


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> I’m going to ask for gmop sweets now that you have schooled me.


OMG!!!  Yayayyayayayyayayay!!!!


----------



## tenshix

Cliffslux said:


> So inspired by everyone here. Thanks for letting me share ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5643150
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643151


Loving the glow and sparkle contrast with your outfit, just beautiful on you!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> That will be amazing!!


Wonder what they are going to say ‍♀️


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> OMG!!!  Yayayyayayayyayayay!!!!


These would be perfect for daily casual wear.


----------



## Cliffslux

tenshix said:


> Loving the glow and sparkle contrast with your outfit, just beautiful on you!


Thanks so much! So kind of you     ❤️ ❤️ ❤️


----------



## oceanblueapril

GMP brooch is so pretty in person, thanks for letting me share. Happy Halloween   to everyone.


----------



## nicole0612

oceanblueapril said:


> GMP brooch is so pretty in person, thanks for letting me share. Happy Halloween   to everyone.
> View attachment 5643334
> 
> View attachment 5643335


This piece is stunning. I love how GMOP looks so shimmery set in white gold.


----------



## chiaoapple

Cliffslux said:


> So inspired by everyone here. Thanks for letting me share ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5643150
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643151


You look a dream! Love all the white gold, the frivole ring is one of my faves.


----------



## chiaoapple

etoupebirkin said:


> My new bespoke Peter Nitz Himalaya Croc and Lilac Bull Calf Dream Bag with my 16-Motif Magic.
> 
> Also, selfie with the 16-motif and my Lotus earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5643008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643012


Really love how you paired the 16 motif with an informal sweater. The stone colours are amazing and go so well with your new bag! Congrats!


----------



## Cliffslux

chiaoapple said:


> You look a dream! Love all the white gold, the frivole ring is one of my faves.


Thanks so much! This means so much coming from you @chiaoapple! Your photos, jewelry and clothing are simply gorgeous always!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenayb said:


> Always gorgeous and perfectly curated, sis.


Thank you @jenayb


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> On the way to an adult’s birthday party for once!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642722


The entire ootd is just fabulous @nicole0612 I am absolutely loving the sweets tiger eye earrings on you. I never gave sweets much notice before but you and @EpiFanatic  showcase them so beautifully that now interested in sparked!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> A night out with guilloche, and a fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642726
> View attachment 5642727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halloween arm deco to go with my perlees


The PERFECT pieces @chiaoapple The Guilloche is stunning especially the watch


----------



## oceanblueapril

nicole0612 said:


> This piece is stunning. I love how GMOP looks so shimmery set in white gold.


thank you so much for the kind word. Pics do not capture the true color of GMP. 
You have a great Monday.


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> The entire ootd is just fabulous @nicole0612 I am absolutely loving the sweets tiger eye earrings on you. I never gave sweets much notice before but you and @EpiFanatic  showcase them so beautifully that now interested in sparked!


Thank you @eternallove4bag.  Don’t those amazing tiger eye sweets look amazing on @nicole0612?  Sweets with that gorgeous striated stone just make you lean in more, like showing a hint of leg v the whole thing. It teases but leaves you wanting to know more. And the shimmer of the stone is perfect for sweet size. Makes them pop.


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> The entire ootd is just fabulous @nicole0612 I am absolutely loving the sweets tiger eye earrings on you. I never gave sweets much notice before but you and @EpiFanatic  showcase them so beautifully that now interested in sparked!


Thank you! At the time I added a few various sweet earrings because it is so nice to have the option to leave them on through daily activities vs the vintage or magic size. The only problem is that each time I buy sweet earrings, I realize that I tend to take them off anyway (for running, shower, sleeping etc - they could stay in- but I worry they will either fall out or become damaged). Then I forget 1-2 years later and buy another pair of sweets!


----------



## nicole0612

oceanblueapril said:


> thank you so much for the kind word. Pics do not capture the true color of GMP.
> You have a great Monday.


I simply love it. I have added a few pieces recently on WG GMOP and therefore this beautiful butterfly really calls out to me.


----------



## linda_liux

Today


----------



## VcaHaddict

Bling at home on a gloomy day


----------



## WingNut

VcaHaddict said:


> Bling at home on a gloomy day
> 
> View attachment 5644417



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Zixi1000

Mixing metals


----------



## nicole0612

VcaHaddict said:


> Bling at home on a gloomy day
> 
> View attachment 5644417


Gorgeous! Is this the diamond Clash? I have this on my long term wish list.


----------



## nicole0612

Zixi1000 said:


> Mixing metals
> 
> View attachment 5644431


I love to see a unique pairing like this! The coco crush bracelet is very pretty.


----------



## VcaHaddict

WingNut said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you!!


nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous! Is this the diamond Clash? I have this on my long term wish list.


Thank you! It’s a plain small clash


----------



## Zixi1000

nicole0612 said:


> I love to see a unique pairing like this! The coco crush bracelet is very pretty.


Thank you!

I love the coco crush - it goes so well with my Alhambra’s and I use it as the foundation for all my stacks


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> On the way to an adult’s birthday party for once!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642722





chiaoapple said:


> A night out with guilloche, and a fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642726
> View attachment 5642727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halloween arm deco to go with my perlees


You both look so lovely! What an inspiration!


----------



## einseine

My new WG Guilloche 20motif + 5motif


----------



## nicole0612

VcaHaddict said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Thank you! It’s a plain small clash


It looks so gorgeous on you! I actually have this bracelet, but now I will be inspired to wear it more after seeing your lovely photo.


----------



## nicole0612

Zixi1000 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I love the coco crush - it goes so well with my Alhambra’s and I use it as the foundation for all my stacks


I have been thinking about getting one of the rings, but the bracelet is truly gorgeous!


----------



## chiaoapple

einseine said:


> My new WG Guilloche 20motif + 5motif
> 
> View attachment 5644499


The length of the 20 looks great on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you @eternallove4bag.  Don’t those amazing tiger eye sweets look amazing on @nicole0612?  Sweets with that gorgeous striated stone just make you lean in more, like showing a hint of leg v the whole thing. It teases but leaves you wanting to know more. And the shimmer of the stone is perfect for sweet size. Makes them pop.


@EpiFanatic They really look fabulous on @nicole0612 I love striations. Adds so much character to the beauty of the stone. 
Both of you ladies showcase the sweets like no other!


----------



## einseine

chiaoapple said:


> The length of the 20 looks great on you!


Thank you so much @chiaoapple 
Your action pics are always very beautiful  
This is actually the 25!
I lengthen any of my 20 motifs with the bracelet


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! At the time I added a few various sweet earrings because it is so nice to have the option to leave them on through daily activities vs the vintage or magic size. The only problem is that each time I buy sweet earrings, I realize that I tend to take them off anyway (for running, shower, sleeping etc - they could stay in- but I worry they will either fall out or become damaged). Then I forget 1-2 years later and buy another pair of sweets!


I am honestly so looking forward to seeing pictures of your fabulous collection one day (soon, I hope) @nicole0612


----------



## eternallove4bag

VcaHaddict said:


> Bling at home on a gloomy day
> 
> View attachment 5644417


The perfect combo @VcaHaddict


----------



## Cliffslux

VcaHaddict said:


> Bling at home on a gloomy day
> 
> View attachment 5644417


So beautiful!


----------



## VcaHaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> The perfect combo @VcaHaddict


Thank you so much 


Cliffslux said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## oceanblueapril

nicole0612 said:


> I simply love it. I have added a few pieces recently on WG GMOP and therefore this beautiful butterfly really calls out to me.


I will say go for it than. Personally I love the GMP brooch so much


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> @EpiFanatic They really look fabulous on @nicole0612 I love striations. Adds so much character to the beauty of the stone.
> Both of you ladies showcase the sweets like no other!


Too kind, thank you! I have such a love for striated stones as well, they have so much character.


----------



## nicole0612

oceanblueapril said:


> I will say go for it than. Personally I love the GMP brooch so much


Your photo has me convinced. So gorgeous.


----------



## Prada Prince

Admiring my new Padparascha sapphire ring paired with my Sweet RG Alhambra bracelet…


----------



## SmokieDragon

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## glamourbag

VcaHaddict said:


> Bling at home on a gloomy day
> 
> View attachment 5644417


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## VcaHaddict

glamourbag said:


> Beautiful!!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## BabyBenV

Hi Everyone!

Just sharing some of pics - I am not so good in stacking apparently and always wear the bracelet solo


----------



## allanrvj

BabyBenV said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just sharing some of pics - I am not so good in stacking apparently and always wear the bracelet solo
> View attachment 5646072
> View attachment 5646073


the shade of your blue agate is just like that on the website.  so stinking pretty


----------



## 8seventeen19

Loving the new WG Guilloche layered with onyx!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BabyBenV said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just sharing some of pics - I am not so good in stacking apparently and always wear the bracelet solo
> View attachment 5646072
> View attachment 5646073


I don’t usually stack either. Doesn’t make them any less beautiful or beautiful on you. Your bracelets are gorgeous on you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

8seventeen19 said:


> Loving the new WG Guilloche layered with onyx!
> View attachment 5646091


Congratulations!  Beautiful and dramatic.


----------



## BabyBenV

EpiFanatic said:


> I don’t usually stack either. Doesn’t make them any less beautiful or beautiful on you. Your bracelets are gorgeous on you.


Thank you for your kind words! I’ve altered all to be of the same length


----------



## BabyBenV

allanrvj said:


> the shade of your blue agate is just like that on the website.  so stinking pretty


Thank you  for you kind words. It really took me/my SA a while to pick up the “One” as some did not have uniform shades! But when the right piece came, patience indeed paid off!


----------



## eternallove4bag

My favorite line from VCA - Perlee.. what’s yours?


----------



## addiCCted

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite line from VCA - Perlee.. what’s yours?
> 
> View attachment 5646225


Gorg!!!....I love the perlee clover bangle...I wonder if I should just save and wait for that or scratch the itch with the signature perlee bangle.....I don't think Ill get both as Im not much of a bangle girl...thoughts?  love your actions shots btw....I go back to find your posts and see how you style everything.....


----------



## hers4eva

Today was the perfect day to get out of the house for a lovely drive with my Hubby!
It was an Indian Summer kind of day - I could of bottled up todays weather! 
Then we came home and made a delicious dinner - shrimp, tomatoes and angel hair pasta
Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## eternallove4bag

addiCCted said:


> Gorg!!!....I love the perlee clover bangle...I wonder if I should just save and wait for that or scratch the itch with the signature perlee bangle.....I don't think Ill get both as Im not much of a bangle girl...thoughts?  love your actions shots btw....I go back to find your posts and see how you style everything.....


Thank you so much for your sweet words @addiCCted I would say save up for the perlee clover without a doubt. Once you have that staple piece, I feel like adding anything else is just the icing on top, which is nice to have but not essential. The perlee clover bracelet looks gorgeous worn solo.


----------



## eternallove4bag

hers4eva said:


> Today was the perfect day to get out of the house for a lovely drive with my Hubby!
> It was an Indian Summer kind of day - I could of bottled up todays weather!
> Then we came home and made a delicious dinner - shrimp, tomatoes and angel hair pasta
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


What a gorgeous stack @hers4eva Is that a 36 MM?


----------



## hers4eva

eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous stack @hers4eva Is that a 36 MM?


Hi  eternallove4bag,

Thank you so much for your sweet words  glad you like my photo.

No, it’s a 31mm with the max of five links removed.


----------



## chiaoapple

1. Perlee transformer necklace with the onyx ring
2. Some “white on white” action with MOP magic (on non-VCA chain), and MOP 10 motif extended
3. MOP magic on its own!


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much for your sweet words @addiCCted I would say save up for the perlee clover without a doubt. Once you have that staple piece, I feel like adding anything else is just the icing on top, which is nice to have but not essential. The perlee clover bracelet looks gorgeous worn solo.


Totally agree! @addiCCted I first got the signature bracelets (WG & YG) and really love them a lot, but to be honest once the perlee clovers came into my collection, the clovers were worn soooooo much that I somehow think they are “better deals” than the signatures despite being much more expensive.


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite line from VCA - Perlee.. what’s yours?
> 
> View attachment 5646225


What a super swoony shot! Your posts never disappoint


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> 1. Perlee transformer necklace with the onyx ring
> 2. Some “white on white” action with MOP magic (on non-VCA chain), and MOP 10 motif extended
> 3. MOP magic on its own!
> View attachment 5646405
> View attachment 5646406
> View attachment 5646407


Your styling looks are always so gorgeous and inspiring. I am really falling in love with this perlee necklace, it is so chic.


----------



## Cliffslux

chiaoapple said:


> 1. Perlee transformer necklace with the onyx ring
> 2. Some “white on white” action with MOP magic (on non-VCA chain), and MOP 10 motif extended
> 3. MOP magic on its own!
> View attachment 5646405
> View attachment 5646406
> View attachment 5646407


Unbelievably gorgeous!! Love every single look ❤️


----------



## addiCCted

chiaoapple said:


> 1. Perlee transformer necklace with the onyx ring
> 2. Some “white on white” action with MOP magic (on non-VCA chain), and MOP 10 motif extended
> 3. MOP magic on its own!
> View attachment 5646405
> View attachment 5646406
> View attachment 5646407



Tdf!! Love the last dress esp. 

Thanks for the bangle advice!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just chillin at home with ChocoCat


----------



## EpiFanatic

Visited a boutique lately and wanted to share some pics.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Tried on the guilloche


----------



## A bottle of Red

EpiFanatic said:


> Visited a boutique lately and wanted to share some pics.
> 
> View attachment 5646508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646509
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646511


The watch was amazing but then that diamond bow at the end was wow!


----------



## etoupebirkin

EpiFanatic said:


> Visited a boutique lately and wanted to share some pics.
> 
> View attachment 5646508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646509
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646511


Did anything come home with you?


----------



## Cool Breeze

chiaoapple said:


> 1. Perlee transformer necklace with the onyx ring
> 2. Some “white on white” action with MOP magic (on non-VCA chain), and MOP 10 motif extended
> 3. MOP magic on its own!
> View attachment 5646405
> View attachment 5646406
> View attachment 5646407


Do you mind sharing the details of your gold watch in your last photo?  Thanks!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hers4eva said:


> Hi  eternallove4bag,
> 
> Thank you so much for your sweet words  glad you like my photo.
> 
> No, it’s a 31mm with the max of five links removed.


Looks perfect on your wrists @hers4eva


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> What a super swoony shot! Your posts never disappoint


Thank you @chiaoapple I feel the same about ALL your posts including today’s ones! So inspirational always


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Tried on the guilloche
> 
> View attachment 5646517
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646519


Thank you for all the eye candy @EpiFanatic I can’t get over the RG single row and the WG single row perlee bracelets stacked together! So darn drool worthy! Were you tempted by the guilloche 5 motif in WG?


----------



## hers4eva

eternallove4bag said:


> Looks perfect on your wrists @hers4eva


  Thank you so much eternallove4bag, your kindness  is really appreciated


----------



## EpiFanatic

One more quick pic of the actual watch part of the bow bangle, on my friend. As if that stunning bow bracelet was not enough…


----------



## A bottle of Red

EpiFanatic said:


> One more quick pic of the actual watch part of the bow bangle, on my friend. As if that stunning bow bracelet was not enough…
> 
> View attachment 5646803


Wow that’s really special


----------



## EpiFanatic

A bottle of Red said:


> The watch was amazing but then that diamond bow at the end was wow!


I KNOW!!!  VCA pave is just unbelievable.  Even the smallest melee diamonds are extremely well cut, probably very close to super ideal proportions.  My GF's ideal scope pics show it.  And it completely shows when you see the rainbow fire.


----------



## EpiFanatic

etoupebirkin said:


> Did anything come home with you?


I wish.  I definitely confirmed a bracelet on my list but I'm trying to patiently wait for approval on the SO, which has to come first.  Don't know why I go given it only puts me in temptation's path.


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you for all the eye candy @EpiFanatic I can’t get over the RG single row and the WG single row perlee bracelets stacked together! So darn drool worthy! Were you tempted by the guilloche 5 motif in WG?


It was very beautiful on it's own, and to me worked best either alone or with my Hermes leather cuff.  But TBH, I would put many pieces before this piece.  To my senses, this piece is very flashy, literally.  When the light hits the motifs, I see sharp flashes of bright white, not multicolored fire like diamonds, not a reflective shine like polished WG (a la signature perlee), not a mellow shine like silver.  Sharp, quick and white, which was especially evident on the 20 motif.  5 motifs on the wrist (not stacked) would be fine, but 20 around the neck was...a lot for even a WG lover like me.  Having the hammered WG,  I prefer the mellow matte whiteness of the hammered WG motif.  I feel it overwhelms my other WG pieces.  Also, the 20 is substantial, and I felt the pull on my neck, but I am a wimp when it comes to jewelry, super sensitive to weight.  It is the heaviest 20 I've ever tried.  So for me, the WG guilloche is definitely a look, a vibe.  I would wear it, but I would feel the need to style it. I am thinking severe chic, all black, white or navy.  I look forward to people making it their own.  I am sure it will look beautiful.


----------



## addiCCted

EpiFanatic said:


> One more quick pic of the actual watch part of the bow bangle, on my friend. As if that stunning bow bracelet was not enough…
> 
> View attachment 5646803


Someone at VCA was like....it must be functional to justify the price!


----------



## Amarino

Yes darling, it’ is yello


innerpeace85 said:


> Stunning! Is this in yellow gold.


----------



## oceanblueapril

paired sunflower bracelet with different shade of blue.
Which one do you like better?


----------



## A bottle of Red

oceanblueapril said:


> paired sunflower bracelet with different shade of blue.
> Which one do you like better?
> View attachment 5646978
> 
> View attachment 5646980


The blue agate is a beautiful pop but the chalcedony is cool, icy and dreamy


----------



## hers4eva

oceanblueapril said:


> paired sunflower bracelet with different shade of blue.
> Which one do you like better?
> View attachment 5646978


dark blue


----------



## missie1

Chalcedony


----------



## Cliffslux

Having so much fun lately trying new combinations - learning so much from all you lovely ladies here ❤️


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> Tried on the guilloche
> 
> View attachment 5646517
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646519


The 20 motif looks great on you, totally giving me inspiration to wear my WG guilloche with pink!


----------



## BabyBenV

Just try to visualise some stacking … Thanks everyone for letting me share! I hope I don’t regret passing the WG Guilloche for the Lucky Alhambra


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> The 20 motif looks great on you, totally giving me inspiration to wear my WG guilloche with pink!


A cool pink could look great with it. I can’t wait to see.  You make any combination work @chiaoapple.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> It was very beautiful on it's own, and to me worked best either alone or with my Hermes leather cuff.  But TBH, I would put many pieces before this piece.  To my senses, this piece is very flashy, literally.  When the light hits the motifs, I see sharp flashes of bright white, not multicolored fire like diamonds, not a reflective shine like polished WG (a la signature perlee), not a mellow shine like silver.  Sharp, quick and white, which was especially evident on the 20 motif.  5 motifs on the wrist (not stacked) would be fine, but 20 around the neck was...a lot for even a WG lover like me.  Having the hammered WG,  I prefer the mellow matte whiteness of the hammered WG motif.  I feel it overwhelms my other WG pieces.  Also, the 20 is substantial, and I felt the pull on my neck, but I am a wimp when it comes to jewelry, super sensitive to weight.  It is the heaviest 20 I've ever tried.  So for me, the WG guilloche is definitely a look, a vibe.  I would wear it, but I would feel the need to style it. I am thinking severe chic, all black, white or navy.  I look forward to people making it their own.  I am sure it will look beautiful.


Thank you @EpiFanatic I won’t say I wasn’t tempted by the WG guilloche especially the earrings and almost got the earrings and the bracelet. But, I felt this was a great piece to have but not an essential, must-have piece. I like the quiet elegance of diamonds and this is a great alternative. But, not for me, at least not for now. 
Thanks for showcasing these beautiful pieces so well.


----------



## einseine

Went to the boutique to pick up my WG Guilloche 20 and the bracelet today!
I think I now  WG Guilloche much more than I saw it for the first time.
May be not very VCA, which I like

r


----------



## innerpeace85

einseine said:


> Went to the boutique to pick up my WG Guilloche 20 and the bracelet today!
> I think I now  WG Guilloche much more than I saw it for the first time.
> May be not very VCA, which I like
> 
> r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647385


Stunning  What do you mean by WG Guilloche is not very VCA?


----------



## EpiFanatic

einseine said:


> Went to the boutique to pick up my WG Guilloche 20 and the bracelet today!
> I think I now  WG Guilloche much more than I saw it for the first time.
> May be not very VCA, which I like
> 
> r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647385


So Beautiful!  Stunning on a solid sharply tailored blouse. Love your style @einseine.


----------



## chiaoapple

einseine said:


> Went to the boutique to pick up my WG Guilloche 20 and the bracelet today!
> I think I now  WG Guilloche much more than I saw it for the first time.
> May be not very VCA, which I like
> 
> r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647385


Really love it against your beige cream blouse, so elegant!


----------



## einseine

innerpeace85 said:


> Stunning  What do you mean by WG Guilloche is not very VCA?


Thank you so much @innerpeace85  

I love VA because it’s very classic, but I love this WG Guilloche long necklace because It’s fresh, stimulating, very different from my other VA necklaces.  My husband, who is not familiar with VCA pieces, says it's hard to tell it is Vancleef at first glance.  I like that.


----------



## einseine

EpiFanatic said:


> So Beautiful!  Stunning on a solid sharply tailored blouse. Love your style @einseine.


Thank you so much @EpiFanatic 
It is fun to wear WG Guilloche on various types/colors of clothes, but I purchased it primarily for a black or beige dress


----------



## einseine

chiaoapple said:


> Really love it against your beige cream blouse, so elegant!


Thank you so much @chiaoapple
I think it especially looks great against beige/black/navy and white!
(Not on my wrist, so I don't wear the bracelet as a bracelet)


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite line from VCA - Perlee.. what’s yours?
> 
> View attachment 5646225


How did I miss this amazing pic?


----------



## oceanblueapril

A bottle of Red said:


> The blue agate is a beautiful pop but the chalcedony is cool, icy and dreamy


Thank you! 
You described the each color perfectly. I pair chalcedony more often than blue agate. I do love both equally.


----------



## oceanblueapril

hers4eva said:


> dark blue


Blue agate truly a pop color and complement the diamond and skin tone pretty well.


----------



## oceanblueapril

missie1 said:


> Chalcedony


I pair chalcedony more often, because it goes with most of my outfit. ❤️


----------



## A bottle of Red

oceanblueapril said:


> Thank you!
> You described the each color perfectly. I pair chalcedony more often than blue agate. I do love both equally.


They’re both beautiful on you!


----------



## VcaHaddict

EpiFanatic said:


> Visited a boutique lately and wanted to share some pics.
> 
> View attachment 5646508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646509
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646511


Love the RG and WG single row together! Stunning


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> How did I miss this amazing pic?


@EpiFanatic


----------



## eternallove4bag

einseine said:


> Went to the boutique to pick up my WG Guilloche 20 and the bracelet today!
> I think I now  WG Guilloche much more than I saw it for the first time.
> May be not very VCA, which I like
> 
> r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647385


Wow! @einseine the WG guilloche looks so crisp and fresh with the neutral shirt. Beautiful!


----------



## oceanblueapril

I am in love with this year’s  holiday pendant.


----------



## einseine

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! @einseine the WG guilloche looks so crisp and fresh with the neutral shirt. Beautiful!


Thank you so much @eternallove4bag  
I was not sure at all when I saw it in the pic for the first time.
I was still not sure when I saw it on the tray at the boutique.
But, I instantly fell in love when I wore it!!!

My SA said, the sparkle of the WG Guilloche is "the diffuse reflection of the Lac Léman".


----------



## eternallove4bag

Greige love


----------



## addiCCted

eternallove4bag said:


> Greige love
> View attachment 5649488
> View attachment 5649489


Girl are you trying to kill me with envy?  what color grey is that? Gris mouette? With white and nata?


----------



## eternallove4bag

addiCCted said:


> Girl are you trying to kill me with envy?  what color grey is that? Gris mouette? With white and nata?


Too funny @addiCCted and thank you girl! It’s Gris Tourterelle and Nata combo


----------



## allanrvj

eternallove4bag said:


> Greige love
> View attachment 5649488
> View attachment 5649489


yaaasss with her fresh SO 

love it


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> Greige love
> View attachment 5649488
> View attachment 5649489


Love it! The outfit, bling, scarf & bag just all look so harmonious and elegant


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> Greige love
> View attachment 5649488
> View attachment 5649489


Stunning! Each time I see your butterfly BTF ring, it is added back on my wish list.


----------



## eternallove4bag

allanrvj said:


> yaaasss with her fresh SO
> 
> love it


Thank you @allanrvj getting that cost per wear down as fast as I can 


A bottle of Red said:


> Love it! The outfit, bling, scarf & bag just all look so harmonious and elegant


Thank you @A bottle of Red Neutrals are always the easiest to style 


lvchanellvr said:


> Stunning! Each time I see your butterfly BTF ring, it is added back on my wish list.


Thank you @lvchanellvr I am so glad she is back on your WL…it’s amazing how often I reach out for this ring! The butterflies always put a smile on my face.


----------



## addiCCted

eternallove4bag said:


> Too funny @addiCCted and thank you girl! It’s Gris Tourterelle and Nata combo


Is it just the computer and lighting but I feel like GT looks so different even in the same leathers. Sometimes it's light creamy sometimes it looks darker blue to me.


----------



## oceanblueapril

eternallove4bag said:


> Greige love
> View attachment 5649488
> View attachment 5649489


Everting matches perfectly together. I love your scarf so elegant and classic. Butterfly between finger ring is calling me so badly. Oh boy I am on ban


----------



## eternallove4bag

addiCCted said:


> Is it just the computer and lighting but I feel like GT looks so different even in the same leathers. Sometimes it's light creamy sometimes it looks darker blue to me.


I know what you mean. It’s like a chameleon. But, very different from Gris Mouette. I have GM and will take comparative pics of the two and PM you @addiCCted


----------



## eternallove4bag

oceanblueapril said:


> Everting matches perfectly together. I love your scarf so elegant and classic. Butterfly between finger ring is calling me so badly. Oh boy I am on ban


Thank you tons @oceanblueapril The butterfly BTF ring is one of my absolute favorites and to me it’s quintessential VCA -  elegant, feminine and downright beautiful. You can never go wrong with adding one to your collection for sure. I am not helping, am I?


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Greige love
> View attachment 5649488
> View attachment 5649489


You are perfection!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> You are perfection!!


And, you my dear are just the kindest @tenshix


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you tons @oceanblueapril The butterfly BTF ring is one of my absolute favorites and to me it’s quintessential VCA -  elegant, feminine and downright beautiful. You can never go wrong with adding one to your collection for sure. I am not helping, am I?


Sounds like helping to me.


----------



## oceanblueapril

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you tons @oceanblueapril The butterfly BTF ring is one of my absolute favorites and to me it’s quintessential VCA -  elegant, feminine and downright beautiful. You can never go wrong with adding one to your collection for sure. I am not helping, am I?


I am already looking into which to pick? So hard to pick any recommendations?


----------



## oceanblueapril

Notorious Pink said:


> Sounds like helping to me.


I am struggling to pick one


----------



## cali_to_ny

eternallove4bag said:


> Greige love
> View attachment 5649488
> View attachment 5649489


Your photos are so gorgeous - I can't stop staring at them!!  If you don't mind, can you tell me if your FT CSGM is the naturel/gris/anthra colorway or the gris chine/encre/jaune paille?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Sounds like helping to me.


@Notorious Pink lol! The kind of helping that unfortunately our wallets are not very happy about


----------



## eternallove4bag

oceanblueapril said:


> I am already looking into which to pick? So hard to pick any recommendations?


@oceanblueapril is the choice between the different butterfly BTF rings or between BTF rings in general?


----------



## eternallove4bag

cali_to_ny said:


> Your photos are so gorgeous - I can't stop staring at them!!  If you don't mind, can you tell me if your FT CSGM is the naturel/gris/anthra colorway or the gris chine/encre/jaune paille?


Thank you so much @cali_to_ny  it’s the naturel/gris/anthracite CW. It’s such a perfect match for Gris T and other greys. I have been loving the recent neutral CWs that Hermès has been coming out with.


----------



## oceanblueapril

eternallove4bag said:


> @oceanblueapril is the choice between the different butterfly BTF rings or between BTF rings in general?


Between Butterfly BTF rings. Desperately need your recommendations ❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

oceanblueapril said:


> Between Butterfly BTF rings. Desperately need your recommendations ❤️


It’s so hard to even notice anything else when @eternallove4bag keeps killing us with her photos.


----------



## oceanblueapril

Notorious Pink said:


> It’s so hard to even notice anything else when @eternallove4bag keeps killing us with her photos.


I agree 100%


----------



## oceanblueapril

oceanblueapril said:


> I am struggling to pick one





Notorious Pink said:


> It’s so hard to even notice anything else when @eternallove4bag keeps killing us with her photos.


Any recommendations?


----------



## glamourbag

oceanblueapril said:


> Between Butterfly BTF rings. Desperately need your recommendations ❤️


Which rings are you considering between the Butterfly collection? What shades of gold do you prefer (white, yellow or rose)? Which do you have more of? Do you plan to build onto what you have already or are you looking to start a collection with another metal? Are you looking to be colourful/playful (ex: lapis, turquoise, yellow or pink sapphire options) or wish the butterfly ring to be more universal (MOP or all diamond option)?


----------



## kelsenia

oceanblueapril said:


> Any recommendations?





glamourbag said:


> Which rings are you considering between the Butterfly collection? What shades of gold do you prefer (white, yellow or rose)? Which do you have more of? Do you plan to build onto what you have already or are you looking to start a collection with another metal? Are you looking to be colourful/playful (ex: lapis, turquoise, yellow or pink sapphire options) or wish the butterfly ring to be more universal (MOP or all diamond option)?


Also consider wearability in the sense of how sturdy a stone is. Turquoise, lapis and MOP will be fragile/sensitive to water, perfume, lotion, sweat etc. I think of those three MOP might be the sturdiest because of how it is polished, but regardless, it is something to consider because we use our hands so much. Sapphires and diamonds shouldn’t be an issue with water or any of those things (probably will remain shiniest without being exposed to those but it won’t hurt them). 
I think the all diamond one, followed by both sapphire ones are probably the most “formal.” The ones with stones are a bit more playful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

oceanblueapril said:


> Between Butterfly BTF rings. Desperately need your recommendations ❤️


You know I am 100% biased towards the white mop and pave version just because it’s not limiting in terms of the stone color and pave combo. I love colored stones like malachite but I find I reach out for my malachite pieces less than say my white mop or all pave pieces because they don’t always go with all outfits. 
My vote for either the all pave WG butterfly BTF ring or the white mop/pave version because I can see both being super versatile @oceanblueapril


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> It’s so hard to even notice anything else when @eternallove4bag keeps killing us with her photos.


@Notorious Pink you are too sweet 
Honestly, I have to stop myself from posting most days because I am so afraid I am going to spam everyone with my pictures yet again …and I can almost visualize people rolling their eyes with ‘gosh, there she goes posting again’


----------



## DS2006

eternallove4bag said:


> @Notorious Pink you are too sweet
> Honestly, I have to stop myself from posting most days because I am so afraid I am going to spam everyone with my pictures yet again …and I can almost visualize people rolling their eyes with ‘gosh, there she goes posting again’


Nope, no way! I love your pictures!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> Nope, no way! I love your pictures!!!


@DS2006


----------



## oceanblueapril

eternallove4bag said:


> @Notorious Pink you are too sweet
> Honestly, I have to stop myself from posting most days because I am so afraid I am going to spam everyone with my pictures yet again …and I can almost visualize people rolling their eyes with ‘gosh, there she goes posting again’



Not at all. Keep sharing please ! It was such a joy to see your action pics and other ladies’ gorgeous pics never enough ❤️


----------



## oceanblueapril

glamourbag said:


> Which rings are you considering between the Butterfly collection? What shades of gold do you prefer (white, yellow or rose)? Which do you have more of? Do you plan to build onto what you have already or are you looking to start a collection with another metal? Are you looking to be colourful/playful (ex: lapis, turquoise, yellow or pink sapphire options) or wish the butterfly ring to be more universal (MOP or all diamond option)?


Thank you dear for so detailed information. My heart goes to lapis, All pace or mop. I actually have all metals in my collection so not too worried about any particular metal. The big problem with me is I never tried on the ring in person before. No boutique is close by. I probably just need to wait for my next vacation time and schedule prior with my SA try three pieces I just mentioned.

I do like the idea all pave option,I also love colors so hard


----------



## oceanblueapril

kelsenia said:


> Also consider wearability in the sense of how sturdy a stone is. Turquoise, lapis and MOP will be fragile/sensitive to water, perfume, lotion, sweat etc. I think of those three MOP might be the sturdiest because of how it is polished, but regardless, it is something to consider because we use our hands so much. Sapphires and diamonds shouldn’t be an issue with water or any of those things (probably will remain shiniest without being exposed to those but it won’t hurt them).
> I think the all diamond one, followed by both sapphire ones are probably the most “formal.” The ones with stones are a bit more playful!



Such an informative and detailed reply! Thank you so much! Definitely will take the wearability into the big considerations. ❤️


----------



## addiCCted

eternallove4bag said:


> @Notorious Pink you are too sweet
> Honestly, I have to stop myself from posting most days because I am so afraid I am going to spam everyone with my pictures yet again …and I can almost visualize people rolling their eyes with ‘gosh, there she goes posting again’


please spam me....I love the way you style your pieces...#goals


----------



## oceanblueapril

eternallove4bag said:


> You know I am 100% biased towards the white mop and pave version just because it’s not limiting in terms of the stone color and pave combo. I love colored stones like malachite but I find I reach out for my malachite pieces less than say my white mop or all pave pieces because they don’t always go with all outfits.
> My vote for either the all pave WG butterfly BTF ring or the white mop/pave version because I can see both being super versatile @oceanblueapril


I wish I could try both of them before I can make Final decision. I will contact SA and see what are my options.

Thank you so much!

Meantime please keep sharing your gorgeous pics ❤️


----------



## glamourbag

oceanblueapril said:


> Thank you dear for so detailed information. My heart goes to lapis, All pace or mop. I actually have all metals in my collection so not too worried about any particular metal. The big problem with me is I never tried on the ring in person before. No boutique is close by. I probably just need to wait for my next vacation time and schedule prior with my SA try three pieces I just mentioned.
> 
> I do like the idea all pave option,I also love colors so hard


I think that all pave is a wise choice - that's one of my three fav (all pave, pink sapphire and RG MOP). I think if you can ask your SA to have at least the pink or yellow sapphire version and all pave version available for you then you can see how they look on your hand and also (s)he can size you for the ring. Then at least when you go home from your travels, you can think of your options, look back at pictures and see which is your preference. Its a beautiful ring!


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> @Notorious Pink you are too sweet
> Honestly, I have to stop myself from posting most days because I am so afraid I am going to spam everyone with my pictures yet again …and I can almost visualize people rolling their eyes with ‘gosh, there she goes posting again’


Ummm NEVER!! It is way too good and divine to ever be called spam! It’s more like, there she goes gracing our eyeballs with beauties again  Please post to your heart’s content, we love all your posts and mod shots! They are extremely soothing to the soul


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> @Notorious Pink you are too sweet
> Honestly, I have to stop myself from posting most days because I am so afraid I am going to spam everyone with my pictures yet again …and I can almost visualize people rolling their eyes with ‘gosh, there she goes posting again’


If anything please post MORE!


----------



## eternallove4bag

oceanblueapril said:


> Not at all. Keep sharing please ! It was such a joy to see your action pics and other ladies’ gorgeous pics never enough ❤️





addiCCted said:


> please spam me....I love the way you style your pieces...#goals





tenshix said:


> Ummm NEVER!! It is way too good and divine to ever be called spam! It’s more like, there she goes gracing our eyeballs with beauties again  Please post to your heart’s content, we love all your posts and mod shots! They are extremely soothing to the soul





chiaoapple said:


> If anything please post MORE!


@chiaoapple @tenshix @addiCCted @oceanblueapril ladies you are sweet beyond words and I appreciate the love so much.


----------



## oranGetRee

I super love your photos.
Pls keep them coming!


eternallove4bag said:


> @Notorious Pink you are too sweet
> Honestly, I have to stop myself from posting most days because I am so afraid I am going to spam everyone with my pictures yet again …and I can almost visualize people rolling their eyes with ‘gosh, there she goes posting again’


----------



## lynne_ross

My favourite piece is back on my finger - good as new


----------



## einseine

Today on BLACK!!


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> My favourite piece is back on my finger - good as new
> 
> View attachment 5651120



Statement!


----------



## hja

eternallove4bag said:


> @Notorious Pink you are too sweet
> Honestly, I have to stop myself from posting most days because I am so afraid I am going to spam everyone with my pictures yet again …and I can almost visualize people rolling their eyes with ‘gosh, there she goes posting again’


Don't stop posting your photos! Always so inspiring to see how you match everything so perfectly.


----------



## Cliffslux

einseine said:


> Today on BLACK!!
> View attachment 5651174


This is stunning!


----------



## Cliffslux

eternallove4bag said:


> @Notorious Pink you are too sweet
> Honestly, I have to stop myself from posting most days because I am so afraid I am going to spam everyone with my pictures yet again …and I can almost visualize people rolling their eyes with ‘gosh, there she goes posting again’


Please DON’T @eternallove4bag! Your photos and collections are always something to aspire to ❤️


----------



## Cliffslux

lynne_ross said:


> My favourite piece is back on my finger - good as new
> 
> View attachment 5651120


On the wish list for sure. Just extraordinary!


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> My favourite piece is back on my finger - good as new
> 
> View attachment 5651120


Why does VCA make ribbon jewelry soooooo exquisitely and perfectly?  Perfect tilt of the bow, perfect askew angle, perfect full and uneven loops, perfect droop and angled cut of the loose ends. Seriously I can stare at this ring for-e-ver…


----------



## EpiFanatic

einseine said:


> Today on BLACK!!
> View attachment 5651174


CHIC.  Sooooooo Chic.


----------



## Notorious Pink

oceanblueapril said:


> Any recommendations?





eternallove4bag said:


> @Notorious Pink you are too sweet
> Honestly, I have to stop myself from posting most days because I am so afraid I am going to spam everyone with my pictures yet again …and I can almost visualize people rolling their eyes with ‘gosh, there she goes posting again’


Are you kidding? You don’t post enough!!! Your pics are the best!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> My favourite piece is back on my finger - good as new
> 
> View attachment 5651120


DEAD!


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> My favourite piece is back on my finger - good as new
> 
> View attachment 5651120


So happy it is back to new and on your hand. Its a stunning piece.


----------



## lynne_ross

EpiFanatic said:


> Why does VCA make ribbon jewelry soooooo exquisitely and perfectly?  Perfect tilt of the bow, perfect askew angle, perfect full and uneven loops, perfect droop and angled cut of the loose ends. Seriously I can stare at this ring for-e-ver…


I do indeed stare at it. I agree the bow is just perfect. I wish they made similar earrings. 
The SA said he had not seen this piece before and clients have been asking about it and Paris has told them they can not order. My husband was told the same from my location when he inquired last year but it could just be my location being difficult. Different locations have different rules.


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> My favourite piece is back on my finger - good as new
> 
> View attachment 5651120


It’s back!! I can’t stare at this ring enough!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> My favourite piece is back on my finger - good as new
> 
> View attachment 5651120


@lynne_ross You wear it so beautifully! I am so glad she is back home with you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

oranGetRee said:


> I super love your photos.
> Pls keep them coming!





hja said:


> Don't stop posting your photos! Always so inspiring to see how you match everything so perfectly.





Cliffslux said:


> Please DON’T @eternallove4bag! Your photos and collections are always something to aspire to ❤️





Notorious Pink said:


> Are you kidding? You don’t post enough!!! Your pics are the best!!


@Notorious Pink @Cliffslux @hja @oranGetRee thank you so much ladies! Hugs


----------



## eternallove4bag

einseine said:


> Today on BLACK!!
> View attachment 5651174


On black especially the 20 just pops! Beautifully styled @einseine


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> I do indeed stare at it. I agree the bow is just perfect. I wish they made similar earrings.
> The SA said he had not seen this piece before and clients have been asking about it and Paris has told them they can not order. My husband was told the same from my location when he inquired last year but it could just be my location being difficult. Different locations have different rules.


You are really lucky to have been able to buy it. So glad you’re enjoying it so much.


----------



## boomer1234

I know that the half half thing isn’t everyones cup if tea but I wanted to try it out. I really enjoyed the earrings but maybe the two bracelets together will be a pass for me next time


----------



## chiaoapple

Malachite magic pendant, RG mop / pave 5 motif worn as a necklace.


----------



## einseine

EpiFanatic said:


> CHIC.  Sooooooo Chic.


Thank you  @EpiFanatic
You are right. WG Guilloche long necklace looks much better when it's styled


----------



## einseine

eternallove4bag said:


> On black especially the 20 just pops! Beautifully styled @einseine


Thank you @eternallove4bag  
WG Guilloche looks stunning (but may be a  bit too much?) on black.
BTW the length is 20 motif and the bracelet.
I feel now the 20 motif is too short for me as a long necklace because it sits on my chest.


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite magic pendant, RG mop / pave 5 motif worn as a necklace.
> View attachment 5652236
> View attachment 5652237


Stunning as always! I always love to see how you pair your Perlee bracelets as well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite magic pendant, RG mop / pave 5 motif worn as a necklace.
> View attachment 5652236
> View attachment 5652237


EVERYTHING is perfection… that malachite magic pendant though grabbed my attention right away! Even though I have the same piece, every time I see a pic of malachite anything I literally gasp at it’s beauty @chiaoapple


----------



## eternallove4bag

einseine said:


> Thank you @eternallove4bag
> WG Guilloche looks stunning (but may be a  bit too much?) on black.
> BTW the length is 20 motif and the bracelet.
> I feel now the 20 motif is too short for me as a long necklace because it sits on my chest.


That’s the one thing keeping me away from a 20 motif. I don’t like the way it sits on my chest. Neither long nor short, making it look super awkward on me. Great idea to lengthen it with a 5 motif @einseine


----------



## allanrvj

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite magic pendant, RG mop / pave 5 motif worn as a necklace.
> View attachment 5652236
> View attachment 5652237


that malachite magic goes so well with that top and the clip (?) on your chest


----------



## missie1

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite magic pendant, RG mop / pave 5 motif worn as a necklace.
> View attachment 5652236
> View attachment 5652237


Beautiful as always


----------



## Minich

chiaoapple said:


> Malachite magic pendant, RG mop / pave 5 motif worn as a necklace.
> View attachment 5652236
> View attachment 5652237


Just stunning, per usual!

Which chain are you wearing with your malachite Magic? I often don't like the look of the doubled up trace chain, but haven't found a suitable shorter one. Thank you!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sharing my stack of the day. Happy Tuesday y’all


----------



## pblog1

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my stack of the day. Happy Tuesday y’all
> 
> View attachment 5653311


Hi can I ask what size love and perlee bangle you are?


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

pblog1 said:


> Hi can I ask what size love and perlee bangle you are?


Hello, my love is size 17 the perlee is a small size.


----------



## Cliffslux

The design and sparkle of Frivole blows me away ❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sharing my stack of the day. Happy Tuesday y’all
> 
> View attachment 5653311


SWOON!!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Showing some love for Alhambra even though I am a perlee lover


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some love for Alhambra even though I am a perlee lover
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654053
> View attachment 5654056


Every time I see that green Rolex….


----------



## cali_to_ny

EpiFanatic said:


> Every time I see that green Rolex….


Me too!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Every time I see that green Rolex….





cali_to_ny said:


> Me too!!


Thank you ladies @EpiFanatic @cali_to_ny I absolutely love greens and this baby gets so much of wear! I don’t even mind mixing metals now which was such a ‘no-no’ for me before but SS looks good paired with anything I think!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Notorious Pink said:


> SWOON!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you ladies @EpiFanatic @cali_to_ny I absolutely love greens and this baby gets so much of wear! I don’t even mind mixing metals now which was such a ‘no-no’ for me before but SS looks good paired with anything I think!


It just looks “right”. I can’t explain why but it looks like it’s supposed to be there. KWIM?  I luv luv luv that you wear it a lot.


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some love for Alhambra even though I am a perlee lover
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654053
> View attachment 5654056


You always make my day with your gorgeous photos!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some love for Alhambra even though I am a perlee lover
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654053
> View attachment 5654056


Your shawl is stunning! Is it an Hermes? The color is just so vibrant


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some love for Alhambra even though I am a perlee lover
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654053
> View attachment 5654056


Your pictures are always so stunning!!! I think there is room for both (Perlee AND Alhambra) in your heart!!!! It's certainly justifiable!


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> It just looks “right”. I can’t explain why but it looks like it’s supposed to be there. KWIM?  I luv luv luv that you wear it a lot.


I totally get you 100% @EpiFanatic and to think I wasn’t even a watch person before! How tastes change over time! 


tenshix said:


> You always make my day with your gorgeous photos!!


You make mine with your kindness @tenshix 


A bottle of Red said:


> Your shawl is stunning! Is it an Hermes? The color is just so vibrant


Thank you @A bottle of Red 
Yes, it’s H. It’s called Brandebourg, one of my favorite designs ever. I find shawls are an easy fix to add an interesting dimension to any boring outfits and god knows my work clothes tend to be really boring! 


glamourbag said:


> Your pictures are always so stunning!!! I think there is room for both (Perlee AND Alhambra) in your heart!!!! It's certainly justifiable!


Thank you so much @glamourbag 
Trust VCA to come with multiple winning designs. And you are right, there’s room for both.. and Frivole … and Butterflies … is there no end? Help!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my RG sweet Alhambra bracelet with pearls and a padparascha…


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some love for Alhambra even though I am a perlee lover
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654053
> View attachment 5654056


Gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Gorgeous as always!!!


Thank you @Notorious Pink


----------



## Rockysmom

She’s a VCA kind of girl


----------



## jastar

My first van clef


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some love for Alhambra even though I am a perlee lover
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654053
> View attachment 5654056


Gorgeous, babe. Always perfectly curated and so well thought out!


----------



## linda_liux

a little bit of comparison


----------



## Amarino

Hello babies ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenayb said:


> Gorgeous, babe. Always perfectly curated and so well thought out!


Thank you babe @jenayb


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> Greige love
> View attachment 5649488
> View attachment 5649489



I’ve been off the grid for over a week and catching up… Holy moly everything about this look is utter perfection!!!


----------



## lisawhit

All yellow gold - 20 vintage Alhambra with extra large frivole pendant on the 70cm trace chain


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> I’ve been off the grid for over a week and catching up… Holy moly everything about this look is utter perfection!!!


Thank you so much @WingNut Neutrals are always so much easier to wear and style.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lisawhit said:


> All yellow gold - 20 vintage Alhambra with extra large frivole pendant on the 70cm trace chain
> 
> View attachment 5656342


Gorgeous! I especially love that 20 motif hammered VA


----------



## glamourbag

lisawhit said:


> All yellow gold - 20 vintage Alhambra with extra large frivole pendant on the 70cm trace chain
> 
> View attachment 5656342


Love this pairing L!


----------



## krawford

lisawhit said:


> All yellow gold - 20 vintage Alhambra with extra large frivole pendant on the 70cm trace chain
> 
> View attachment 5656342


Beautiful . I would love to see your entire collection


----------



## lisawhit

krawford said:


> Beautiful . I would love to see your entire collection





eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous! I especially love that 20 motif hammered VA





glamourbag said:


> Love this pairing L!





krawford said:


> Beautiful . I would love to see your entire collection


thank you for your kind words!


----------



## lisawhit

Perlee pearls of gold bracelet,white gold with Kwiat and Picchiotti diamond bracelets


----------



## 7h5f921

Pulled out my faves today !


----------



## tenshix

7h5f921 said:


> Pulled out my faves today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656772


My favorite way to wear VA with Sweets!! Hehe love your stack!


----------



## CocoLover27

jp824 said:


> Frivole btf ring with my H boucle sellier bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5309822


Hi! Is this bracelet size ST? I’m interested if placing the order . My h de ancre bangle is size large. Thanks!


----------



## Prada Prince

Loving my new tennis bracelet keeping my Sweet Alhambra company…


----------



## lisawhit

Perlee colours Coral pendant and zodiac pendant with perlee small hoop earrings - all yellow gold


----------



## jastar

Bought these shoes to match my white mother of pearl


----------



## Notorious Pink

Waiting to pickup…getting sad, only a few months of pickup left. 
Of course, this was before I moved to the passenger’s seat so he could drive home.


----------



## 7777777

lisawhit said:


> Perlee colours Coral pendant and zodiac pendant with perlee small hoop earrings - all yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5657979


Beautiful! Is the coral pendant available in yellow gold or it’s a special order?


----------



## cali_to_ny

Notorious Pink said:


> Waiting to pickup…getting sad, only a few months of pickup left.
> Of course, this was before I moved to the passenger’s seat so he could drive home.
> 
> View attachment 5657982


I feel this! It's a bittersweet time.


----------



## honhon

lisawhit said:


> Perlee colours Coral pendant and zodiac pendant with perlee small hoop earrings - all yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5657979


i always admire your collection


----------



## lisawhit

7777777 said:


> Beautiful! Is the coral pendant available in yellow gold or it’s a special order?


Available in yellow gold


honhon said:


> i always admire your collection


thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Waiting to pickup…getting sad, only a few months of pickup left.
> Of course, this was before I moved to the passenger’s seat so he could drive home.
> 
> View attachment 5657982


I get it. Mines a senior too, last one.


----------



## jp824

CocoLover27 said:


> Hi! Is this bracelet size ST? I’m interested if placing the order . My h de ancre bangle is size large. Thanks!


Hi.  Yes this is ST.  I wear large for the Chanel coco crush bangles.  Hth.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Waiting to pickup…getting sad, only a few months of pickup left.
> Of course, this was before I moved to the passenger’s seat so he could drive home.
> 
> View attachment 5657982


What a gorgeous stack @Notorious Pink 
Time goes by so fast. Enjoy this phase


----------



## loh

Notorious Pink said:


> Waiting to pickup…getting sad, only a few months of pickup left.
> Of course, this was before I moved to the passenger’s seat so he could drive home.
> 
> View attachment 5657982



Gorgeous stack and bag!   I have one in college (home for Thanksgiving now, yay!) and a senior in HS now so I feel you.  Love on them while you can cause it goes by soooo fast! 

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Amarino

Mother of pearl❤. I will love to have limited edition long necklace 20 with mother of pearl and guilloche rose gold❤️


----------



## kadmia

Happy Thanksgiving all! 

This Alhambra lover is going with RdN and Perlee Clover today


----------



## innerpeace85

kadmia said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all!
> 
> This Alhambra lover is going with RdN and Perlee Clover today
> 
> View attachment 5658959


So so stunning!!


----------



## CocoLover27

jp824 said:


> Hi.  Yes this is ST.  I wear large for the Chanel coco crush bangles.  Hth.


Thanks!


----------



## kadmia

innerpeace85 said:


> So so stunning!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## AnushkaD

Enjoying some special and some unique pieces at the store and at home


----------



## tenshix

kadmia said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all!
> 
> This Alhambra lover is going with RdN and Perlee Clover today
> 
> View attachment 5658959


Just gorgeous!!! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## kadmia

tenshix said:


> Just gorgeous!!! Happy Thanksgiving!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

kadmia said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all!
> 
> This Alhambra lover is going with RdN and Perlee Clover today
> 
> View attachment 5658959


Both look so lovely on you @kadmia


----------



## kadmia

eternallove4bag said:


> Both look so lovely on you @kadmia


You're so kind, thank you!


----------



## marbella8

AnushkaD said:


> Enjoying some special and some unique pieces at the store and at home
> 
> View attachment 5659070
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659071
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659073


I love your wedding band, that’s not a designer brand, is it? It’s gorgeous with the pave VA!


----------



## hers4eva

AnushkaD said:


> Enjoying some special and some unique pieces at the store and at home
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659072


Omg the new snowflake ring is to die for! Is the ring yours?


----------



## AnushkaD

marbella8 said:


> I love your wedding band, that’s not a designer brand, is it? It’s gorgeous with the pave VA!


The ring is VCA, it’s the snowflake.


----------



## lisawhit

Love malachite especially in fall
All yellow gold


----------



## marbella8

AnushkaD said:


> The ring is VCA, it’s the snowflake.


Thank you, it’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## rosebean

AnushkaD said:


> The ring is VCA, it’s the snowflake.


What a gorgeous ring!


----------



## rosebean

This Alhambra lover is going with RdN and Perlee Clover today 


kadmia said:


> View attachment 5658959


They both look beautiful on you! Was catching up on some old posts, Great choice on the ring.


----------



## rosebean

Notorious Pink said:


> Waiting to pickup…getting sad, only a few months of pickup left.
> Of course, this was before I moved to the passenger’s seat so he could drive home.
> 
> View attachment 5657982


Beautiful and unique stack you have there.  sorry to hear that you were sad. We all will have the same feeling sooner or later. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Prada Prince

My attempt at a VCA modelling shot with my new purchase at the boutique… 

Because I always sit like this no? It’s the most natural way to sit! Haha!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some love for Alhambra even though I am a perlee lover
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654053
> View attachment 5654056


trying to catching up...so beautiful!


----------



## rosebean

Sharing my new addition, GMOP and Pave bracelet.  I supposed to stay away from rose gold pieces and only focus on my yellow gold collection, but ever since VCA introduced GMOP, I had my eyes set on them, and too bad they only comes in rose gold. Luckily, had chance to try it during Thanksgiving holiday, once I tried, not able to put it down, so it came home with me.  For now one motif is dangling, I will need to remove some links (6-8) to make it work, but I heard it's really hard to clip if it's tight.


----------



## nicole0612

rosebean said:


> Sharing my new addition, GMOP and Pave bracelet.  I supposed to stay away from rose gold pieces and only focus on my yellow gold collection, but ever since VCA introduced GMOP, I had my eyes set on them, and too bad they only comes in rose gold. Luckily, had chance to try it during Thanksgiving holiday, once I tried, not able to put it down, so it came home with me.  For now one motif is dangling, I will need to remove some links (6-8) to make it work, but I heard it's really hard to clip if it's tight.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661698


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## rosebean

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!


thank you @nicole0612


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Sharing my new addition, GMOP and Pave bracelet.  I supposed to stay away from rose gold pieces and only focus on my yellow gold collection, but ever since VCA introduced GMOP, I had my eyes set on them, and too bad they only comes in rose gold. Luckily, had chance to try it during Thanksgiving holiday, once I tried, not able to put it down, so it came home with me.  For now one motif is dangling, I will need to remove some links (6-8) to make it work, but I heard it's really hard to clip if it's tight.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661698


I LOVE it @rosebean looks beautiful with your stack


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> Sharing my new addition, GMOP and Pave bracelet.  I supposed to stay away from rose gold pieces and only focus on my yellow gold collection, but ever since VCA introduced GMOP, I had my eyes set on them, and too bad they only comes in rose gold. Luckily, had chance to try it during Thanksgiving holiday, once I tried, not able to put it down, so it came home with me.  For now one motif is dangling, I will need to remove some links (6-8) to make it work, but I heard it's really hard to clip if it's tight.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661698


Its beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> I LOVE it @rosebean looks beautiful with your stack


thank you so much @eternallove4bag for always been so sweet and inspiring.


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> Its beautiful! Congratulations!


thank you @glamourbag.  Hope to celebrate yours soon.


----------



## lvmon

rosebean said:


> Sharing my new addition, GMOP and Pave bracelet.  I supposed to stay away from rose gold pieces and only focus on my yellow gold collection, but ever since VCA introduced GMOP, I had my eyes set on them, and too bad they only comes in rose gold. Luckily, had chance to try it during Thanksgiving holiday, once I tried, not able to put it down, so it came home with me.  For now one motif is dangling, I will need to remove some links (6-8) to make it work, but I heard it's really hard to clip if it's tight.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661698


@rosebean, congratulations! Enjoy your beautiful collection!


----------



## rosebean

lvmon said:


> @rosebean, congratulations! Enjoy your beautiful collection!


thank you @lvmon for your lovely words.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> trying to catching up...so beautiful!


@rosebean


----------



## missie1

rosebean said:


> Sharing my new addition, GMOP and Pave bracelet.  I supposed to stay away from rose gold pieces and only focus on my yellow gold collection, but ever since VCA introduced GMOP, I had my eyes set on them, and too bad they only comes in rose gold. Luckily, had chance to try it during Thanksgiving holiday, once I tried, not able to put it down, so it came home with me.  For now one motif is dangling, I will need to remove some links (6-8) to make it work, but I heard it's really hard to clip if it's tight.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661698


Beautiful it’s a great piece


----------



## Prada Prince

Pink gold and Pasta… My pendant’s maiden outing on the weekend!


----------



## hja

rosebean said:


> Sharing my new addition, GMOP and Pave bracelet.  I supposed to stay away from rose gold pieces and only focus on my yellow gold collection, but ever since VCA introduced GMOP, I had my eyes set on them, and too bad they only comes in rose gold. Luckily, had chance to try it during Thanksgiving holiday, once I tried, not able to put it down, so it came home with me.  For now one motif is dangling, I will need to remove some links (6-8) to make it work, but I heard it's really hard to clip if it's tight.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661698


Beautiful piece and looks so perfect with your stack!  Congrats!


----------



## Bdbunny

Just picked this up yesterday! The Guilloche white gold is so sparkly!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happy FriYAY everyone


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy FriYAY everyone
> View attachment 5663510


got here right on time to capture this beautiful action photo. Happy Friday too!
Hard to tell if it's YG or RG under the sunlight although I know it's RG.   well, the RG of the Serpenti has a slightly darker tone to me.


----------



## lisawhit

All yellow gold


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> got here right on time to capture this beautiful action photo. Happy Friday too!
> Hard to tell if it's YG or RG under the sunlight although I know it's RG.   well, the RG of the Serpenti has a slightly darker tone to me.


Thank you @rosebean  I was thinking the same that these look more like YG thank RG in the photos!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lisawhit said:


> All yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5663543


That carnelian


----------



## rosebean

lisawhit said:


> All yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5663543


Beautiful colors on you.


----------



## krawford

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy FriYAY everyone
> View attachment 5663510


My favorite bag and bracelets


----------



## lisawhit

rosebean said:


> Beautiful colors on you.


Thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

krawford said:


> My favorite bag and bracelets


Those are two of my absolute favorite bracelets too! Thank you @krawford


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some love for Alhambra even though I am a perlee lover
> 
> The pave magic ring is so, so gorgeous on you!


----------



## chiaoapple

Notorious Pink said:


> Waiting to pickup…getting sad, only a few months of pickup left.
> Of course, this was before I moved to the passenger’s seat so he could drive home.
> 
> View attachment 5657982


What a lovely stack! The double love works so well with the clover. (A bit off topic but has the double love in the model you are wearing been discontinued? Also, do you wear it in the same size as you would a regular non pave love? Thanks!)


----------



## chiaoapple

kadmia said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all!
> 
> This Alhambra lover is going with RdN and Perlee Clover today
> 
> View attachment 5658959


Omg the rose de Noel looks stunning on you. Always great to see a piece that is less shown!


----------



## chiaoapple

lisawhit said:


> All yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5663543


What a happy stack, made me smile!


----------



## chiaoapple

Extra large frivole pendant 
WG hammered 10 plus 5. I usually wear this with the 5 motif on the neck area so the clasp doesn’t show but was a bit careless this time!


----------



## nicole0612

I finally caught the 10 motif pave in action. I was wearing it as a 10+5, as I usually do with 10s, but it was not singing to me and I didn’t reach for it at all. A friend here recommended just wearing the 10 alone, and she was right! It is better as just the simple 10 motif length; basic and classic.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> I finally caught the 10 motif pave in action. I was wearing it as a 10+5, as I usually do with 10s, but it was not singing to me and I didn’t reach for it at all. A friend here recommended just wearing the 10 alone, and she was right! It is better as just the simple 10 motif length; basic and classic.
> 
> View attachment 5663831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663835


It is perfect as a 10 on you. Love the PB earrings too. How are you likely them?


----------



## missie1

lisawhit said:


> All yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5663543


Beautiful


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> I finally caught the 10 motif pave in action. I was wearing it as a 10+5, as I usually do with 10s, but it was not singing to me and I didn’t reach for it at all. A friend here recommended just wearing the 10 alone, and she was right! It is better as just the simple 10 motif length; basic and classic.
> 
> View attachment 5663831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663835


Love love the pave ten.  It’s such a pop. Also loving the perlee ring stack.


----------



## kadmia

chiaoapple said:


> Omg the rose de Noel looks stunning on you. Always great to see a piece that is less shown!



Thank you so much!! RdN is so wearable in mini form!


----------



## kadmia

nicole0612 said:


> I finally caught the 10 motif pave in action. I was wearing it as a 10+5, as I usually do with 10s, but it was not singing to me and I didn’t reach for it at all. A friend here recommended just wearing the 10 alone, and she was right! It is better as just the simple 10 motif length; basic and classic.
> 
> View attachment 5663831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663835


Absolutely gorgeous on you!! 

May I ask if your earrings are Pasquale Bruni? I've been contemplating pave Frivole vs the secret garden pave earrings, and would love to hear your thoughts!!


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> I finally caught the 10 motif pave in action. I was wearing it as a 10+5, as I usually do with 10s, but it was not singing to me and I didn’t reach for it at all. A friend here recommended just wearing the 10 alone, and she was right! It is better as just the simple 10 motif length; basic and classic.
> 
> View attachment 5663831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663835


Love the length of the 10 pavé on you as it accentuates your slim frame and also loving the rest of your stacks & ensemble!! Just beautiful


----------



## lisawhit

chiaoapple said:


> What a happy stack, made me smile!


so kind, thank you


----------



## Cliffslux

nicole0612 said:


> I finally caught the 10 motif pave in action. I was wearing it as a 10+5, as I usually do with 10s, but it was not singing to me and I didn’t reach for it at all. A friend here recommended just wearing the 10 alone, and she was right! It is better as just the simple 10 motif length; basic and classic.
> 
> View attachment 5663831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663835


Gorgeous! I also love your ring stack  I’ve been looking for ways to do the same with the VCA 3 row pave diamond ring and you’ve inspired me! Love the entire look.


----------



## hers4eva

chiaoapple said:


> Extra large frivole pendant
> WG hammered 10 plus 5. I usually wear this with the 5 motif on the neck area so the clasp doesn’t show but was a bit careless this time!
> View attachment 5663648


All is beautiful ❤️
Is your pendant VCA, I haven’t seen that one advertised?


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Excited for Christmas to be here so I can open my VCA gifts. Have a great weekend y’all


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> I finally caught the 10 motif pave in action. I was wearing it as a 10+5, as I usually do with 10s, but it was not singing to me and I didn’t reach for it at all. A friend here recommended just wearing the 10 alone, and she was right! It is better as just the simple 10 motif length; basic and classic.
> 
> View attachment 5663831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663835


Nicole your 10 is absolutely stunning on you. I love it on you. When you have a chance can you post a pic of the 10 with a tshirt?


----------



## lisawhit

running errands - yellow gold


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> It is perfect as a 10 on you. Love the PB earrings too. How are you likely them?


Thank you! I like the PB earrings a lot. I decided to order the WG PB pendant in the larger size also. I felt like pave Alhambra earrings would be way too much Alhambra with the 10 motif, and these PG/sapphire earrings blend well with the PG/YG on my wrist so that I don’t have to mess with taking off the bracelets. They are the perfect size for me and very comfortable.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Love love the pave ten.  It’s such a pop. Also loving the perlee ring stack.


Thank you! I love the sweet Perlee so much more than I expected! It is perfect for stacking. Now I think I really do want to add a sweet Perlee bracelet into the wrist stacking lineup to alternate in.


----------



## nicole0612

kadmia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous on you!!
> 
> May I ask if your earrings are Pasquale Bruni? I've been contemplating pave Frivole vs the secret garden pave earrings, and would love to hear your thoughts!!


Thank you! Yes, they are Pasquale Bruni sapphire RG pave earrings. I highly recommend them, extremely well made and so comfortable. The Pave frivole are also excellent of course, but I had my heart set on all sapphire pave for these earrings.


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> Love the length of the 10 pavé on you as it accentuates your slim frame and also loving the rest of your stacks & ensemble!! Just beautiful


Thank you! That is music to my ears being 8.5 months pregnant and not feeling very svelte!


----------



## nicole0612

Cliffslux said:


> Gorgeous! I also love your ring stack  I’ve been looking for ways to do the same with the VCA 3 row pave diamond ring and you’ve inspired me! Love the entire look.


Thank you! I love to play around with ring stacks. I am stacking it with the Etincelle eternity ring (the white diamond one) and 2 non-designer pink diamond eternity rings. I was wearing the same stack previously with the clash ring where the Perlee is now. They are both ideal for stacking in my opinion. I think a similar ring stack with your 3 row pave ring would be gorgeous!


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Nicole your 10 is absolutely stunning on you. I love it on you. When you have a chance can you post a pic of the 10 with a tshirt?


LOL, basically any other photo I have is while wearing my pjs (tshirt) or running clothes, so I will send you a DM. Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

lisawhit said:


> running errands - yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5664222


So gorgeous!! I love everything here!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you @chiaoapple That ring has become one of my favorites to wear! 

Was missing your action pictures on the thread and you never disappoint. I love the pave bracelet in WG stacked with the Perlee Clover. Is that a custom piece? 


chiaoapple said:


> Extra large frivole pendant
> WG hammered 10 plus 5. I usually wear this with the 5 motif on the neck area so the clasp doesn’t show but was a bit careless this time!
> View attachment 5663647
> View attachment 5663648


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> I finally caught the 10 motif pave in action. I was wearing it as a 10+5, as I usually do with 10s, but it was not singing to me and I didn’t reach for it at all. A friend here recommended just wearing the 10 alone, and she was right! It is better as just the simple 10 motif length; basic and classic.
> 
> View attachment 5663831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663835


The 10 motif is perfection on you @nicole0612 I am especially loving the Pasquale earrings! I have been toying with the idea of adding one. What size are these?


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> LOL, basically any other photo I have is while wearing my pjs (tshirt) or running clothes, so I will send you a DM. Thanks!


Still fabulous I bet!! If you wouldn’t mind could you share it via DM with me as well?


----------



## hers4eva

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I love the sweet Perlee so much more than I expected! It is perfect for stacking. Now I think I really do want to add a sweet Perlee bracelet into the wrist stacking lineup to alternate in.


 So happy you are really considering my dream bracelet 
Pictures needed since there are so little pictures of this bracelet especially in yellow gold.  Will you be getting yellow gold?

I wish there were more videos on u-tube of the sweet Perlee clover bracelet.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I love the sweet Perlee so much more than I expected! It is perfect for stacking. Now I think I really do want to add a sweet Perlee bracelet into the wrist stacking lineup to alternate in.


The sweet perlee is really the perfect piece.  It aligns so well without taking over the stack as the regular tends to do.  What metal color are you considering?


----------



## hers4eva

missie1 said:


> The sweet perlee is really the perfect piece.  It aligns so well without taking over the stack as the regular tends to do.  What metal color are you considering?


I couldn’t agree more


----------



## kadmia

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! Yes, they are Pasquale Bruni sapphire RG pave earrings. I highly recommend them, extremely well made and so comfortable. The Pave frivole are also excellent of course, but I had my heart set on all sapphire pave for these earrings.


Oh they are really lovely!!
Thank you so much for the feedback. High praise from you is a fantastic endorsement in my eyes!


----------



## chiaoapple

hers4eva said:


> All is beautiful ❤️
> Is your pendant VCA, I haven’t seen that one advertised?


Thank you! If you mean the diamond pendant worn with the purple dress, it is not VCA. I made it with my local jeweller based on some designs I saw online


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @chiaoapple That ring has become one of my favorites to wear!
> 
> Was missing your action pictures on the thread and you never disappoint. I love the pave bracelet in WG stacked with the Perlee Clover. Is that a custom piece?


Thank you & always so lovely to see your pics and read your comments . Yes, the pave bracelet is a custom piece


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Thank you & always so lovely to see your pics and read your comments . Yes, the pave bracelet is a custom piece


Thank you and ditto


----------



## couturequeen

Date night


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> The 10 motif is perfection on you @nicole0612 I am especially loving the Pasquale earrings! I have been toying with the idea of adding one. What size are these?


Thank you! These are the smaller size earrings, I think they are quite generous in size. I will find a way to stay on topic and add a photo of the larger size pendant when it arrives


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> Still fabulous I bet!! If you wouldn’t mind could you share it via DM with me as well?


Haha sure! Literally PJs!


----------



## nicole0612

hers4eva said:


> So happy you are really considering my dream bracelet
> Pictures needed since there are so little pictures of this bracelet especially in yellow gold.  Will you be getting yellow gold?
> 
> I wish there were more videos on u-tube of the sweet Perlee clover bracelet.


You are so sweet! I don’t have it yet actually, but I will certainly add a photo if it comes into my life soon   I need to order all of my items remotely, so I need to decide on what I want before I try it on for the most part! I think either YG or RG, but all 3 golds are stunning!


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> The sweet perlee is really the perfect piece.  It aligns so well without taking over the stack as the regular tends to do.  What metal color are you considering?


This is exactly what I realized! You had mentioned it before, and you are so right! It is perfect for stacking, easy, blends in well while still being beautiful in its own right. The regular clover needs a more deliberate and curated stack to look balanced. I am still playing with ideas! I have gone around in circles with the color, I think likely RG or YG since most of my other bracelets are warmer golds, but I do have more pieces in WG now, so I will need to think for awhile and look at so many gorgeous photos for inspiration.


----------



## nicole0612

kadmia said:


> Oh they are really lovely!!
> Thank you so much for the feedback. High praise from you is a fantastic endorsement in my eyes!


Thank you! I think they work so well with VCA, and are a nice option when we are considering doubling or tripling up on a certain VCA style; to change the shape and color just a bit beyond what VCA offers. I like how the flowers are so fluid and whimsical, I find them charming and they sit on the ears well.


----------



## nicole0612

couturequeen said:


> Date night
> 
> View attachment 5664510


Some of the prettiest stones out there! I hope you had a fun night out


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> This is exactly what I realized! You had mentioned it before, and you are so right! It is perfect for stacking, easy, blends in well while still being beautiful in its own right. The regular clover needs a more deliberate and curated stack to look balanced. I am still playing with ideas! I have gone around in circles with the color, I think likely RG or YG since most of my other bracelets are warmer golds, but I do have more pieces in WG now, so I will need to think for awhile and look at so many gorgeous photos for inspiration.


I also love how the sweet Perlee is same width as the love bracelets. It’s a tough choice definitely but I’m thinking same metal as your ring.  Then those two are your sweet pieces to mix in separately or together


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> I also love how the sweet Perlee is same width as the love bracelets. It’s a tough choice definitely but I’m thinking same metal as your ring.  Then those two are your sweet pieces to mix in separately or together


That is exactly what I said to my friend! It would work so well with the love because they are the same width. Thanks for advising on RG, it makes sense to have the RG sweet pieces matching, most of my loves are also RG (though less pink than VCA RG of course).


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> That is exactly what I said to my friend! It would work so well with the love because they are the same width. Thanks for advising on RG, it makes sense to have the RG sweet pieces matching, most of my loves are also RG (though less pink than VCA RG of course).


It will work perfectly with RG loves as I find VCA rg very close match to Cartier’s rg.  My loves are in gold so I never wear with the sweet. I need to probably repurchase them in rg but I’m always working on my VCA items.


----------



## hers4eva

nicole0612 said:


> You are so sweet! I don’t have it yet actually, but I will certainly add a photo if it comes into my life soon   I need to order all of my items remotely, so I need to decide on what I want before I try it on for the most part! I think either YG or RG, but all 3 golds are stunning!



Here are some of my pictures trying on the sweet two different visits to the VCA boutique, if you missed my post.
My hubby and I knew she was the one to definitely save for  then the savings will start for the sweet pave earrings … a lot of patience is key

To me she was so comfortable and fit like a glove (size small 16). Loved her with my diamond tennis bracelet since tennis is wider than her.  The two together sang in harmony 






						Van Cleef in action!
					

I mean seriously how beautiful is the Frivole BTF ring? VCA just nailed it with this design imo :heart:   ❤️❤️❤️




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Excited for you!!!!

Just wondering, Do you already own the regular size Perlee clover bracelet?

I did try on the sweet Perlee clover ring but it was just to big looking for my finger, my hubby disliked it too on me. I was disappointed because it looks so beautiful on others!
Yours looks beautiful on your finger.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! These are the smaller size earrings, I think they are quite generous in size. I will find a way to stay on topic and add a photo of the larger size pendant when it arrives


Yes please, would love to see the large pendant @nicole0612 I am planning to go try the earrings and pendant soon.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> It will work perfectly with RG loves as I find VCA rg very close match to Cartier’s rg.  My loves are in gold so I never wear with the sweet. I need to probably repurchase them in rg but I’m always working on my VCA items.


I know what you mean, my Cartier and VCA collections seem to be on a rotation; focus on one, then the other and repeat!


----------



## nicole0612

hers4eva said:


> Here are some of my pictures trying on the sweet two different visits to the VCA boutique, if you missed my post.
> My hubby and I knew she was the one to definitely save for  then the savings will start for the sweet pave earrings … a lot of patience is key
> 
> To me she was so comfortable and fit like a glove (size small 16). Loved her with my diamond tennis bracelet since tennis is wider than her.  The two together sang in harmony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef in action!
> 
> 
> I mean seriously how beautiful is the Frivole BTF ring? VCA just nailed it with this design imo :heart:   ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited for you!!!!
> 
> Just wondering, Do you already own the regular size Perlee clover bracelet?
> 
> I did try on the sweet Perlee clover ring but it was just to big looking for my finger, my hubby disliked it too on me. I was disappointed because it looks so beautiful on others!
> Yours looks beautiful on your finger.


Thank you for sharing the photos from your try on, the sweet perlee looks perfect with your tennis bracelet. I will be the first to cheer for you once you add it to your collection!
I used to have the clover, its a long story, but I used to wear my bracelets larger and had a stack of multiple bracelets matching Love size 17. Over time my bracelets moved around so much that one of the Loves suddenly fell off (luckily I found all of the pieces in my car) and it had to be sent to France for a year to get a new screw system, and over that year of waiting I decided to go down to my actual size which is Love 16 (still not super fitted on me), and changed over my whole stack to the smaller size for Cartier and VCA to sit with the Love 16. So now I wear Perlee XS, which is perfect because it keeps the looser Love 16s from sliding over my wrist bone and onto my hand. I just tried out Perlee Clover size XS, and while the fit is technically perfect, something looked off, especially next to the Loves. I think the Clover looks nicer a little looser due to the greater width, but I don't want to repurchase Loves in size 17 again just to be able to wear the Clover in a looser bangle size. I would like to try the Clover in size Small, possibly pairing it with JUC or Clash, which are easier to wear next to a larger size Perlee compared to Loves without looking obviously of a different size. 
The regular Perlee clover ring was one of my first VCA purchases years ago, but it is too big on me (touching my knuckle, which was not comfortable when I bent my finger), so I gave it to my sister who I trade pieces with from time to time. 
What is your favorite piece currently? Either for the future or in your collection now?


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Yes please, would love to see the large pendant @nicole0612 I am planning to go try the earrings and pendant soon.


Of course! I would love to hear what you think once you try them as well.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for sharing the photos from your try on, the sweet perlee looks perfect with your tennis bracelet. I will be the first to cheer for you once you add it to your collection!
> I used to have the clover, its a long story, but I used to wear my bracelets larger and had a stack of multiple bracelets matching Love size 17. Over time my bracelets moved around so much that one of the Loves suddenly fell off (luckily I found all of the pieces in my car) and it had to be sent to France for a year to get a new screw system, and over that year of waiting I decided to go down to my actual size which is Love 16 (still not super fitted on me), and changed over my whole stack to the smaller size for Cartier and VCA to sit with the Love 16. So now I wear Perlee XS, which is perfect because it keeps the looser Love 16s from sliding over my wrist bone and onto my hand. I just tried out Perlee Clover size XS, and while the fit is technically perfect, something looked off, especially next to the Loves. I think the Clover looks nicer a little looser due to the greater width, but I don't want to repurchase Loves in size 17 again just to be able to wear the Clover in a looser bangle size. I would like to try the Clover in size Small, possibly pairing it with JUC or Clash, which are easier to wear next to a larger size Perlee compared to Loves without looking obviously of a different size.
> The regular Perlee clover ring was one of my first VCA purchases years ago, but it is too big on me (touching my knuckle, which was not comfortable when I bent my finger), so I gave it to my sister who I trade pieces with from time to time.
> What is your favorite piece currently? Either for the future or in your collection now?


I definitely think full clover in sm will work better with size 16 loves.  Hopefully the SA can send you a pic of both on so you can compare.  I like Reg clover stacked with JUC.  I haven’t seen it with the clash so I have to go look for some pics.


nicole0612 said:


> I know what you mean, my Cartier and VCA collections seem to be on a rotation; focus on one, then the other and repeat!


you ladies keep posting great SO combos and my list gets longer and longer.  At this rate the Cartier won’t be till 2025 as next year I have few pieces identified.  Need to narrow down and proceed with wg piece.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> I definitely think full clover in sm will work better with size 16 loves.  Hopefully the SA can send you a pic of both on so you can compare.  I like Reg clover stacked with JUC.  I haven’t seen it with the clash so I have to go look for some pics.
> 
> you ladies keep posting great SO combos and my list gets longer and longer.  At this rate the Cartier won’t be till 2025 as next year I have few pieces identified.  Need to narrow down and proceed with wg piece.


Yes! I was actually inspired by J'enay to try the Clash with Clover. The sizing is nice because it is more of a match with the Perlee line compared to the Love which is slightly different of course. Let me send you a DM, since the clover I tried just now is not mine exactly.

That is so true! I am such a sucker for these killer SO combos! You are a major inspiration here as well!


----------



## hers4eva

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for sharing the photos from your try on, the sweet perlee looks perfect with your tennis bracelet. I will be the first to cheer for you once you add it to your collection!
> I used to have the clover, its a long story, but I used to wear my bracelets larger and had a stack of multiple bracelets matching Love size 17. Over time my bracelets moved around so much that one of the Loves suddenly fell off (luckily I found all of the pieces in my car) and it had to be sent to France for a year to get a new screw system, and over that year of waiting I decided to go down to my actual size which is Love 16 (still not super fitted on me), and changed over my whole stack to the smaller size for Cartier and VCA to sit with the Love 16. So now I wear Perlee XS, which is perfect because it keeps the looser Love 16s from sliding over my wrist bone and onto my hand. I just tried out Perlee Clover size XS, and while the fit is technically perfect, something looked off, especially next to the Loves. I think the Clover looks nicer a little looser due to the greater width, but I don't want to repurchase Loves in size 17 again just to be able to wear the Clover in a looser bangle size. I would like to try the Clover in size Small, possibly pairing it with JUC or Clash, which are easier to wear next to a larger size Perlee compared to Loves without looking obviously of a different size.
> The regular Perlee clover ring was one of my first VCA purchases years ago, but it is too big on me (touching my knuckle, which was not comfortable when I bent my finger), so I gave it to my sister who I trade pieces with from time to time.
> What is your favorite piece currently? Either for the future or in your collection now?



I prefer a looser fit on my bracelets vs. a tighter fit.

When I was at Cartier I found out my wrist size was 16.  The bracelet goes way up my arm but it feels so comfortable that way and that’s the size my SA picked for me. I was interested in the regular love bracelet but it was so bulky on my wrist so we preferred the small love bracelet.  But I wasn’t in love with it.  Didn’t buy neither. Hubby and I tried on the love rings.  It was too wide for my finger so I got the wedding ring and Hub got the love size.

But later on I decided on the VCA onyx pendant and bracelet them being daintier in design.  I wanted four links removed but it came with eight links removed.  Eight links made it on the tighter side like some would love.  And I prefer it loose so its very simple to clip on my wrist.  It’s now with four links removed.

Oh I was really interested in the Perlee signature ring but when I tried it on it was huge looked awful on my finger.

I was interested on trying on the Perlee signature bracelet but when I saw the sweet Perlee clover bracelet I knew that style was made for ME.

I wanted to eventually get the sweet onyx earrings but I don’t like the idea of removing earrings so that’s why I decided on the sweet pave earrings.  But darn I didn’t ask to see them when I was at VCA.  Do you have the sweet pave earrings?

Any idea how long it will take to get a sweet Perlee clover bracelet?

I am new to VCA so my favorite piece will be the sweet Perlee clover bracelet.

What’s your favorite piece(s) in your stunning collection?


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> Of course! I would love to hear what you think once you try them as well.


Done! I think even though VCA is a forever kinda love for many of us, it’s nice to venture out and try other designers so that our collection doesn’t become repetitive.


----------



## rosebean

nicole0612 said:


> I finally caught the 10 motif pave in action. I was wearing it as a 10+5, as I usually do with 10s, but it was not singing to me and I didn’t reach for it at all. A friend here recommended just wearing the 10 alone, and she was right! It is better as just the simple 10 motif length; basic and classic.
> 
> View attachment 5663831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663835


the Ten Pave looks perfect on you, congratulations on your new hidden beauty!


----------



## nicole0612

hers4eva said:


> I prefer a looser fit on my bracelets vs. a tighter fit.
> 
> When I was at Cartier I found out my wrist size was 16.  The bracelet goes way up my arm but it feels so comfortable that way and that’s the size my SA picked for me. I was interested in the regular love bracelet but it was so bulky on my wrist so we preferred the small love bracelet.  But I wasn’t in love with it.  Didn’t buy neither. Hubby and I tried on the love rings.  It was too wide for my finger so I got the wedding ring and Hub got the love size.
> 
> But later on I decided on the VCA onyx pendant and bracelet them being daintier in design.  I wanted four links removed but it came with eight links removed.  Eight links made it on the tighter side like some would love.  And I prefer it loose so its very simple to clip on my wrist.  It’s now with four links removed.
> 
> Oh I was really interested in the Perlee signature ring but when I tried it on it was huge looked awful on my finger.
> 
> I was interested on trying on the Perlee signature bracelet but when I saw the sweet Perlee clover bracelet I knew that style was made for ME.
> 
> I wanted to eventually get the sweet onyx earrings but I don’t like the idea of removing earrings so that’s why I decided on the sweet pave earrings.  But darn I didn’t ask to see them when I was at VCA.  Do you have the sweet pave earrings?
> 
> Any idea how long it will take to get a sweet Perlee clover bracelet?
> 
> I am new to VCA so my favorite piece will be the sweet Perlee clover bracelet.
> 
> What’s your favorite piece(s) in your stunning collection?


How fun to hear your thoughts and what you have tried out, thanks for sharing your journey so far  
I had the sweet pave earrings but now they have been rehomed with another sweet tpf member who will use them more. The size is great; but I purchased them with the idea that I could wear them to sleep in, and in reality (for me) 18k gold is too soft and the posts can get bent if you sleep in them. Now I have the vintage pave in YG and WG and just wear them occasionally, so the size is fine.
Best wishes that you add your sweet clover bracelet soon!
I could not say what my favorite piece is. Probably something so boring, but true; my Perlee d’or bracelet was literally life changing because I had dealt with the daily pain of my Loves crossing over my wrist and pinching my hand. Not enough pain to get rid of them, but enough to say “Ow!” several times a day.  The Perlee d’or XS is very slightly smaller than the Cartier Loves size 16, so now they cannot fall to my hand and pinch my skin. A little thing seemingly, but it has meant a lot to my quality of life.


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Done! I think even though VCA is a forever kinda love for many of us, it’s nice to venture out and try other designers so that our collection doesn’t become repetitive.


Thank you! Yes! I think there are a few brands that look especially nice with VCA and Cartier, and of course I always love to see gorgeous custom jewelry as well.


----------



## nicole0612

rosebean said:


> the Ten Pave looks perfect on you, congratulations on your new hidden beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Today’s look:


----------



## glamourbag

nycmamaofone said:


> Today’s look with a matching onyx set and a Self-Portrait sweater.
> 
> View attachment 5665747


Looks beautiful with your SP top!


----------



## nycmamaofone

glamourbag said:


> Looks beautiful with your SP top!


Thank you!!


----------



## 100700

15 motifs necklace look~  5 motifs bracelet stacking with a Cartier etincelle bracelet


----------



## Prada Prince

Rose gold and ramen…


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! Yes! I think there are a few brands that look especially nice with VCA and Cartier, and of course I always love to see gorgeous custom jewelry as well.


100% agree with you @nicole0612


----------



## eternallove4bag

Feeling the reds during the festive season


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the reds during the festive season
> View attachment 5666705
> View attachment 5666706


I always love seeing your pics


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> I always love seeing your pics


Thank you M


----------



## jp824

Bathroom selfie at work with rock crystal necklace.


----------



## sassification

Oooh i really fell in love with the 5 motif chalcedony.. so unexpected! I am now lemming for the 10 motif...


----------



## TeeCee77

Maiden voyage!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the reds during the festive season
> View attachment 5666705
> View attachment 5666706


beautiful as always!  it's almost Christmas, I can feel it!


----------



## rosebean

sassification said:


> Oooh i really fell in love with the 5 motif chalcedony.. so unexpected! I am now lemming for the 10 motif...
> 
> View attachment 5667158
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667163


really beautiful on you. I vote for 10!


----------



## sassification

rosebean said:


> really beautiful on you. I vote for 10!


Thank you! I used to love YG but now, i am so biased towards WG...

Actually i love the YG Onyx 10 motif too, but i am just not in a YG phase now.. though i occassionally wear YG. Plus i dont really enjoy onyx due to the fact that it gets the murky look too easily

Stull thinking if 10 motif will suit my lifestyle


----------



## rosebean

Finally got my Frivole earrings back yesterday after 10 weeks for the loose back to be repaired and adjusted. so happy with them.


sassification said:


> Thank you! I used to love YG but now, i am so biased towards WG...
> 
> Actually i love the YG Onyx 10 motif too, but i am just not in a YG phase now.. though i occassionally wear YG. Plus i dont really enjoy onyx due to the fact that it gets the murky look too easily
> 
> Stull thinking if 10 motif will suit my lifestyle


I can totally relate that feeling. I normally wear YG, but still kept a few RG and WG pieces. If you are so into WG, I think the Chalcedony would be perfect.  I love the stone, but they don't come in YG and I hate to pay 30% to MTO.
Here is my experience with pedant vs. 10 motif on MOP for a reference, the pendant was my first VCA piece, absolutely love it, wore it all the time, I rotate among Tiffany key, single diamond pendant to work until I have the 10 motif, then I kind of not reach the pendant anymore.  Hope you get a chance to try the 10 chalcedony soon, would like to see your mod shot.


----------



## alohaina

My very first! Love 

Tiger’s eye vintage alhambra


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> beautiful as always!  it's almost Christmas, I can feel it!


Thank you @rosebean I love this time of the year when there is so much joy in the air BTW congrats on your beautiful Frivole earrings. They look amazing on you.


----------



## tenshix

Finally went to go pick up my Perlee d’or bangle that I ordered before the price increase & got to try on lots of things today! Much of my wishlist items weren’t in stock but in the end fell in love with something that wasn’t on my list originally (the Frivole earrings).

Also visited the butterfly BTF ring again but sadly it wasn’t the size I needed, so perhaps it wasn’t meant to be for this time. I decided to prioritize the Frivole pavé earrings over the 16 sweet motif this time which I do love as a layering piece. Happy early Christmas everyone!


----------



## lvmon

tenshix said:


> Finally went to go pick up my Perlee d’or bangle that I ordered before the price increase & got to try on lots of things today! Much of my wishlist items weren’t in stock but in the end fell in love with something that wasn’t on my list originally (the Frivole earrings).
> 
> Also visited the butterfly BTF ring again but sadly it wasn’t the size I needed, so perhaps it wasn’t meant to be for this time. I decided to prioritize the Frivole pavé earrings over the 16 sweet motif this time which I do love as a layering piece. Happy early Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5669198
> 
> View attachment 5669199
> View attachment 5669204


Frivole earrings look great on you! Great choice @tenshix !


----------



## tenshix

lvmon said:


> Frivole earrings look great on you! Great choice @tenshix !


Thank you! It was instant love as soon as I tried it! I don’t usually go for bigger earrings as I don’t like heavy ones and bigger sized ones tend to feel overwhelming for me but this size felt just right.


----------



## VcaHaddict

tenshix said:


> Finally went to go pick up my Perlee d’or bangle that I ordered before the price increase & got to try on lots of things today! Much of my wishlist items weren’t in stock but in the end fell in love with something that wasn’t on my list originally (the Frivole earrings).
> 
> Also visited the butterfly BTF ring again but sadly it wasn’t the size I needed, so perhaps it wasn’t meant to be for this time. I decided to prioritize the Frivole pavé earrings over the 16 sweet motif this time which I do love as a layering piece. Happy early Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5669198
> 
> View attachment 5669199
> View attachment 5669204


Frivole earrings look beautiful on you  congrats @tenshix


----------



## tenshix

VcaHaddict said:


> Frivole earrings look beautiful on you  congrats @tenshix


Thank you my dear


----------



## Cliffslux

tenshix said:


> Finally went to go pick up my Perlee d’or bangle that I ordered before the price increase & got to try on lots of things today! Much of my wishlist items weren’t in stock but in the end fell in love with something that wasn’t on my list originally (the Frivole earrings).
> 
> Also visited the butterfly BTF ring again but sadly it wasn’t the size I needed, so perhaps it wasn’t meant to be for this time. I decided to prioritize the Frivole pavé earrings over the 16 sweet motif this time which I do love as a layering piece. Happy early Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5669198
> 
> View attachment 5669199
> View attachment 5669204


Perfect choice and meant to be! Look absolutely gorgeous on you. Merry early Christmas!


----------



## alohaina

alohaina said:


> My very first! Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger’s eye vintage alhambra
> 
> View attachment 5668899
> View attachment 5668900


Getting the hang of photos! Was able to capture some of the gold now


----------



## tenshix

Cliffslux said:


> Perfect choice and meant to be! Look absolutely gorgeous on you. Merry early Christmas!


Thank you so much! I really was thrilled to find something that sparked joy so unexpectedly!


----------



## tenshix

alohaina said:


> Getting the hang of photos! Was able to capture some of the gold now
> View attachment 5669317
> View attachment 5669318


Beautiful striations!


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> Finally went to go pick up my Perlee d’or bangle that I ordered before the price increase & got to try on lots of things today! Much of my wishlist items weren’t in stock but in the end fell in love with something that wasn’t on my list originally (the Frivole earrings).
> 
> Also visited the butterfly BTF ring again but sadly it wasn’t the size I needed, so perhaps it wasn’t meant to be for this time. I decided to prioritize the Frivole pavé earrings over the 16 sweet motif this time which I do love as a layering piece. Happy early Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5669198
> 
> View attachment 5669199
> View attachment 5669204


Congratulations! The pave frivole earrings are stunning on you. You know that I love the d’or bracelet also; it is so useful for pulling together other bracelets for a cohesive look. I would love to add your slim pave Love next; that is another stunner! I have the sweet 16 and very rarely wear it, though it’s very pretty, so I think you made the right choice for now.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Finally went to go pick up my Perlee d’or bangle that I ordered before the price increase & got to try on lots of things today! Much of my wishlist items weren’t in stock but in the end fell in love with something that wasn’t on my list originally (the Frivole earrings).
> 
> Also visited the butterfly BTF ring again but sadly it wasn’t the size I needed, so perhaps it wasn’t meant to be for this time. I decided to prioritize the Frivole pavé earrings over the 16 sweet motif this time which I do love as a layering piece. Happy early Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5669198
> 
> View attachment 5669199
> View attachment 5669204


The pave Frivole earrings are a showstopper! Honestly, one of the best earrings VCA has to offer and I am so happy you have prioritized it over everything else. I also love the 16-motif layered on you but I think the Frivole pave earrings are a must! You know I absolutely love the white mop/pave butterfly ring but wait till they get it in your size to see how it feels on your hands. You may decide to absolutely get it or let it go completely from the WL at that point. Either way, pave Frivole earrings first please


----------



## lisawhit

All yellow gold


----------



## Cliffslux

Pave Alhambra, Perlee and Frivole ❤️ ❤️ ❤️


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations! The pave frivole earrings are stunning on you. You know that I love the d’or bracelet also; it is so useful for pulling together other bracelets for a cohesive look. I would love to add your slim pave Love next; that is another stunner! I have the sweet 16 and very rarely wear it, though it’s very pretty, so I think you made the right choice for now.


Thank you Nicole!! I agree the d’or is such a great stacking piece and I currently love having it in between the Loves to break up the stack for more definition. The one thing I didn’t anticipate since I bought this without being able to try on the sizing (they never had it in stock for me) is that I feel the inner circumference has a slightly different fit than my Signature bangle so I feel it has less movement despite being the same size. I know the size S isn’t readily available so I’m trying to figure out if the XS is still the right size in the d’or for me since it does feel like it’s a bit tight.


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> The pave Frivole earrings are a showstopper! Honestly, one of the best earrings VCA has to offer and I am so happy you have prioritized it over everything else. I also love the 16-motif layered on you but I think the Frivole pave earrings are a must! You know I absolutely love the white mop/pave butterfly ring but wait till they get it in your size to see how it feels on your hands. You may decide to absolutely get it or let it go completely from the WL at that point. Either way, pave Frivole earrings first please


Thank you  ! The earrings definitely grabbed my heart right away, I also wanted to try on the BTF ring but none in my size (too small!) and I have a feeling I’ll love it too. I also wanted to try on the MOP butterfly earrings to match the butterfly BTF ring one day but they didn’t have stock either. I think it all worked out just fine as budget wouldn’t have allowed for all these things right now anyway (to ban island I go!), but I’m now very much inspired with Frivole! Just gorgeous, I’m so happy I tried them on despite initially thinking they would be too big for me!


----------



## rosebean

tenshix said:


> Finally went to go pick up my Perlee d’or bangle that I ordered before the price increase & got to try on lots of things today! Much of my wishlist items weren’t in stock but in the end fell in love with something that wasn’t on my list originally (the Frivole earrings).
> 
> Also visited the butterfly BTF ring again but sadly it wasn’t the size I needed, so perhaps it wasn’t meant to be for this time. I decided to prioritize the Frivole pavé earrings over the 16 sweet motif this time which I do love as a layering piece. Happy early Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5669198
> 
> View attachment 5669199
> View attachment 5669204


the Pave earrings, 16 motifs, BTF butterfly all look beautiful on you. but I have to say my favorite is the frivole pave, great choice!
also, not sure if it's olive green but I like your green dress!


----------



## rosebean

lisawhit said:


> All yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5669453


very very beautiful stack.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @rosebean I love this time of the year when there is so much joy in the air BTW congrats on your beautiful Frivole earrings. They look amazing on you.


thank you my dear @eternallove4bag. Looking forward to seeing all your holiday beautiful inspiring mod shots!


----------



## nicole0612

lisawhit said:


> All yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5669453


So pretty! I love the Perlee stackers!


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> Thank you Nicole!! I agree the d’or is such a great stacking piece and I currently love having it in between the Loves to break up the stack for more definition. The one thing I didn’t anticipate since I bought this without being able to try on the sizing (they never had it in stock for me) is that I feel the inner circumference has a slightly different fit than my Signature bangle so I feel it has less movement despite being the same size. I know the size S isn’t readily available so I’m trying to figure out if the XS is still the right size in the d’or for me since it does feel like it’s a bit tight.


I agree! I think we have the same size wrist and I wear the XS also, though I can wear the small in wider perlees. I find that the XS d’or is so comfortable and I forget that I am wearing it. I wish that you could try both though for peace of mind.


----------



## hja

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the reds during the festive season
> View attachment 5666705
> View attachment 5666706


Loving the whole look! So Christmasy. Perfect as always


----------



## hja

tenshix said:


> Finally went to go pick up my Perlee d’or bangle that I ordered before the price increase & got to try on lots of things today! Much of my wishlist items weren’t in stock but in the end fell in love with something that wasn’t on my list originally (the Frivole earrings).
> 
> Also visited the butterfly BTF ring again but sadly it wasn’t the size I needed, so perhaps it wasn’t meant to be for this time. I decided to prioritize the Frivole pavé earrings over the 16 sweet motif this time which I do love as a layering piece. Happy early Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5669198
> 
> View attachment 5669199
> View attachment 5669204


The Frivole earrings are perfect for you! Love your bangle stack


----------



## oranGetRee

tenshix said:


> View attachment 5669198


I love this stack!
So elegant and timeless!


----------



## tenshix

rosebean said:


> the Pave earrings, 16 motifs, BTF butterfly all look beautiful on you. but I have to say my favorite is the frivole pave, great choice!
> also, not sure if it's olive green but I like your green dress!


Thank you so much! It’s actually very baggy pants with a matching tank top and very comfortable, hehe thank you!


----------



## tenshix

hja said:


> The Frivole earrings are perfect for you! Love your bangle stack


Thank you so much!


----------



## tenshix

oranGetRee said:


> I love this stack!
> So elegant and timeless!


Thank you very much!


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> I agree! I think we have the same size wrist and I wear the XS also, though I can wear the small in wider perlees. I find that the XS d’or is so comfortable and I forget that I am wearing it. I wish that you could try both though for peace of mind.


Oddly enough the size S on the other bangles are too big for me and spin around my wrist easily. XS for the Signature, Sweet Perlee, and Clover are just the right size for me that’s why I was surprised the d’or is a much closer fit. But you’re right in that it’s very comfortable and I feel secure to wear this sturdy bangle 24/7 compared to my Signature!


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> Oddly enough the size S on the other bangles are too big for me and spin around my wrist easily. XS for the Signature, Sweet Perlee, and Clover are just the right size for me that’s why I was surprised the d’or is a much closer fit. But you’re right in that it’s very comfortable and I feel secure to wear this sturdy bangle 24/7 compared to my Signature!


Fingers crossed that it will feel like a second skin in a couple of days!


----------



## glamourbag

Cliffslux said:


> Pave Alhambra, Perlee and Frivole ❤️ ❤️ ❤️
> View attachment 5669457


Every time I see you post this ring I think this needs to be my next. Maybe 2023 (as I just did a HG jewellery purchase from another brand the other day) will be the year for some Frivole for me. Keep inspiring with your pics!


----------



## glamourbag

tenshix said:


> Finally went to go pick up my Perlee d’or bangle that I ordered before the price increase & got to try on lots of things today! Much of my wishlist items weren’t in stock but in the end fell in love with something that wasn’t on my list originally (the Frivole earrings).
> 
> Also visited the butterfly BTF ring again but sadly it wasn’t the size I needed, so perhaps it wasn’t meant to be for this time. I decided to prioritize the Frivole pavé earrings over the 16 sweet motif this time which I do love as a layering piece. Happy early Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5669198
> 
> View attachment 5669199
> View attachment 5669204


Oh those Frivole look amazing on you. Mind you the BTF ring is also so nice with your Cartier stack that I think it is worth keeping that on your list. I know the VCA butterfly is girly vs Cartiers more neutral style but the lines (while still a bit rounded) on the butterfly work well with your Cartier. I say Frivole first, BTF down the road.


----------



## tenshix

glamourbag said:


> Oh those Frivole look amazing on you. Mind you the BTF ring is also so nice with your Cartier stack that I think it is worth keeping that on your list. I know the VCA butterfly is girly vs Cartiers more neutral style but the lines (while still a bit rounded) on the butterfly work well with your Cartier. I say Frivole first, BTF down the road.


Thank you hun! I did end up getting the Frivole earrings! I wanted to try on the Frivole BTF to see if that would supersede the Butterfly BTF on the list but didn’t get a chance since they didn’t have my size. Will have to try and see next time, as the Frivole BTF looks amazing on everyone’s mod shots here!


----------



## allanrvj

tenshix said:


> Finally went to go pick up my Perlee d’or bangle that I ordered before the price increase & got to try on lots of things today! Much of my wishlist items weren’t in stock but in the end fell in love with something that wasn’t on my list originally (the Frivole earrings).
> 
> Also visited the butterfly BTF ring again but sadly it wasn’t the size I needed, so perhaps it wasn’t meant to be for this time. I decided to prioritize the Frivole pavé earrings over the 16 sweet motif this time which I do love as a layering piece. Happy early Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5669198
> 
> View attachment 5669199
> View attachment 5669204


I love your earrings. So shiny and sparkly!


----------



## glamourbag

tenshix said:


> Thank you hun! I did end up getting the Frivole earrings! I wanted to try on the Frivole BTF to see if that would supersede the Butterfly BTF on the list but didn’t get a chance since they didn’t have my size. Will have to try and see next time, as the Frivole BTF looks amazing on everyone’s mod shots here!


Oh boy! Well I have to say… I’m my eyes it’s frivole hands down! 
And it will be perfect with your new earrings!!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## tenshix

allanrvj said:


> I love your earrings. So shiny and sparkly!


Thank you, it was nearly impossible for me to say no after trying it on!


----------



## tenshix

glamourbag said:


> Oh boy! Well I have to say… I’m my eyes it’s frivole hands down!
> And it will be perfect with your new earrings!!! Congratulations!!!!!!


Thank you!! Indeed I’ll have to figure out my priorities for next year! I hope you get yours soon too!


----------



## glamourbag

tenshix said:


> Thank you!! Indeed I’ll have to figure out my priorities for next year! I hope you get yours soon too!


Absolutely. It might become a 2023 item as I just got another pave piece from C (managed to cross two off my wishlist this year) but have since added to the list some Frivole pieces or sure.


----------



## eternallove4bag

hja said:


> Loving the whole look! So Christmasy. Perfect as always


Thank you so much @hja


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Absolutely. It might become a 2023 item as I just got another pave piece from C (managed to cross two off my wishlist this year) but have since added to the list some Frivole pieces or sure.


Omg can’t wait to see what you got M! @glamourbag 
@tenshix I agree with @glamourbag about the Frivole pave BTF ring


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg can’t wait to see what you got M! @glamourbag
> @tenshix I agree with @glamourbag about the Frivole pave BTF ring


Haha. Yes, I think you have an idea!


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> Absolutely. It might become a 2023 item as I just got another pave piece from C (managed to cross two off my wishlist this year) but have since added to the list some Frivole pieces or sure.


Congratulations @glamourbag on your other pave piece from C.  will you please, please post your mod shot in VCA other brand?


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> Congratulations @glamourbag on your other pave piece from C.  will you please, please post your mod shot in VCA other brand?


I will do once I open it (as its my Christmas gift to myself).


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> I will do once I open it (as its my Christmas gift to myself).


Well, you are more patient than me. I am wearing my gift already, and will leave the box under the tree


----------



## tenshix

rosebean said:


> Well, you are more patient than me. I am wearing my gift already, and will leave the box under the tree


Same here!! Lol


----------



## EpiFanatic

tenshix said:


> Finally went to go pick up my Perlee d’or bangle that I ordered before the price increase & got to try on lots of things today! Much of my wishlist items weren’t in stock but in the end fell in love with something that wasn’t on my list originally (the Frivole earrings).
> 
> Also visited the butterfly BTF ring again but sadly it wasn’t the size I needed, so perhaps it wasn’t meant to be for this time. I decided to prioritize the Frivole pavé earrings over the 16 sweet motif this time which I do love as a layering piece. Happy early Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5669198
> 
> View attachment 5669199
> View attachment 5669204


Love it when you know something is just RIGHT. Goldilocks moment. The pave frivoles look perfect on you. Congratulations!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

The crazy stack lady decided to also wear her favorite Frivole pave BTF ring and earrings today.. thanks for the reminder @rosebean @tenshix of how very much I love the pave Frivoles


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> The crazy stack lady decided to also wear her favorite Frivole pave BTF ring and earrings today.. thanks for the reminder @rosebean @tenshix of how very much I love the pave Frivoles
> View attachment 5671007
> View attachment 5671008
> View attachment 5671009


I barely have words for the gorgeousness of all this!


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> I barely have words for the gorgeousness of all this!


Thank you @WingNut having so much fun these days playing with different combinations of stacks!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> The crazy stack lady decided to also wear her favorite Frivole pave BTF ring and earrings today.. thanks for the reminder @rosebean @tenshix of how very much I love the pave Frivoles
> View attachment 5671007
> View attachment 5671008
> View attachment 5671009


You are bad for my wallet and Wishlist!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> The crazy stack lady decided to also wear her favorite Frivole pave BTF ring and earrings today.. thanks for the reminder @rosebean @tenshix of how very much I love the pave Frivoles
> View attachment 5671007
> View attachment 5671008
> View attachment 5671009


 love how you effortlessly wear the blings, and all coordinated outfit, scarf, nail polish.  
Well, you enabled the pave earrings, the BTF ring is on my wishlist for next year.  Now the nail is hitting my head too.   it's never ending.


----------



## WingNut

rosebean said:


> love how you effortlessly wear the blings, and all coordinated outfit, scarf, nail polish.
> Well, you enabled the pave earrings, the BTF ring is on my wishlist for next year.  Now the nail is hitting my head too.   it's never ending.


I know, seriously! Can I join you in your wishlist? Those earrings and that ring.....


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> You are bad for my wallet and Wishlist!


And you for mine @glamourbag drooling over your new-in!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> love how you effortlessly wear the blings, and all coordinated outfit, scarf, nail polish.
> Well, you enabled the pave earrings, the BTF ring is on my wishlist for next year.  Now the nail is hitting my head too.   it's never ending.





WingNut said:


> I know, seriously! Can I join you in your wishlist? Those earrings and that ring.....


@rosebean @WingNut you ladies are so sweet! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@rosebean is the JUC on your WL? I absolutely love the simplicity of that bracelet. I wanted it for a few years but never could take the plunge till last year and once I did I was surprised it took me so long because it’s such a beautiful piece. 

@WingNut Now you did it. I am going to spam you till you become my twin on those earrings and ring


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> The crazy stack lady decided to also wear her favorite Frivole pave BTF ring and earrings today.. thanks for the reminder @rosebean @tenshix of how very much I love the pave Frivoles
> View attachment 5671007
> View attachment 5671008
> View attachment 5671009


Love the cool pale blues with the warmer rose gold ! Elegant as usual


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Love the cool pale blues with the warmer rose gold ! Elegant as usual


Thank you @A bottle of Red  I love how elegant and soft RG makes everything look.


----------



## VcaHaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> The crazy stack lady decided to also wear her favorite Frivole pave BTF ring and earrings today.. thanks for the reminder @rosebean @tenshix of how very much I love the pave Frivoles
> View attachment 5671007
> View attachment 5671008
> View attachment 5671009


Love everything here @eternallove4bag 
JUC is such a simple and elegant bracelet that stacks well with everything imo


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> Love it when you know something is just RIGHT. Goldilocks moment. The pave frivoles look perfect on you. Congratulations!!!


Thanks so much hun!!


----------



## rosebean

WingNut said:


> I know, seriously! Can I join you in your wishlist? Those earrings and that ring.....


of course, glad we both are putting the frivole on our wishlist! what a beautiful set!


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> The crazy stack lady decided to also wear her favorite Frivole pave BTF ring and earrings today.. thanks for the reminder @rosebean @tenshix of how very much I love the pave Frivoles
> View attachment 5671007
> View attachment 5671008
> View attachment 5671009


The QUEEN @eternallove4bag has graced us today with her gorgeous photos and presence, we are humbled in awe and admiration as always  Thank you for being a major source of inspiration!!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> @rosebean @WingNut you ladies are so sweet! Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rosebean is the JUC on your WL? I absolutely love the simplicity of that bracelet. I wanted it for a few years but never could take the plunge till last year and once I did I was surprised it took me so long because it’s such a beautiful piece.
> 
> @WingNut Now you did it. I am going to spam you till you become my twin on those earrings and ring


I tried the JUC and the clash while visiting Cartier to get my hubby a LOVE.  Even though the JUC is very beautiful next to my LOVE, we both kind of think the small clash is really cute. now looking at your JUC next to Clover, that made me think again!


----------



## Cliffslux

eternallove4bag said:


> The crazy stack lady decided to also wear her favorite Frivole pave BTF ring and earrings today.. thanks for the reminder @rosebean @tenshix of how very much I love the pave Frivoles
> View attachment 5671007
> View attachment 5671008
> View attachment 5671009


Amazing as always! Love your coordination and collection ❤️


----------



## eternallove4bag

VcaHaddict said:


> Love everything here @eternallove4bag
> JUC is such a simple and elegant bracelet that stacks well with everything imo


Thanks babe @VcaHaddict I agree with you 100%. The design is ingenious. Looks like a nail, but what a special nail


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> The QUEEN @eternallove4bag has graced us today with her gorgeous photos and presence, we are humbled in awe and admiration as always  Thank you for being a major source of inspiration!!


Omg you are too funny and sweet @tenshix  thank you for the loveI draw so much inspiration and knowledge from all you amazing ladies here. Half the things would not even have been on my radar if not for the enabling pictures or experiences shared here


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> I tried the JUC and the clash while visiting Cartier to get my hubby a LOVE.  Even though the JUC is very beautiful next to my LOVE, we both kind of think the small clash is really cute. now looking at your JUC next to Clover, that made me think again!


@rosebean the stack of love, JUC and clash look so stunning together. If I may confuse you even further, I will dig up a picture of me trying the half pave panthere bracelet. That’s another piece I feel that has an instantaneous wow factor. But, I do love clash and JUC for their simplicity although I still can’t figure out why I can’t seem to pull the trigger on the clash bracelet yet. Good news, I feel VCA and Cartier pieces are very synergetic.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Cliffslux said:


> Amazing as always! Love your coordination and collection ❤️


Thank you so much @Cliffslux I know you are a pave Frivole lover too so please keep those beautiful pictures coming


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> @rosebean the stack of love, JUC and clash look so stunning together. If I may confuse you even further, I will dig up a picture of me trying the half pave panthere bracelet. That’s another piece I feel that has an instantaneous wow factor. But, I do love clash and JUC for their simplicity although I still can’t figure out why I can’t seem to pull the trigger on the clash bracelet yet. Good news, I feel VCA and Cartier pieces are very synergetic.


@rosebean I second @eternallove4bag 's comment regarding the Panthere - he's so sweet and interesting. The Panthere design in general is iconic Cartier, but this version in half or full pave, (respectfully, I think the all metal version is a bit too simple) is such a wonderful, interesting, cute (and bling-y option due to its close knit pave setting) piece its worth a try! And this is coming from a JUC lover (as in its my fav piece EVER). He would work with many C or VCA items.


----------



## allanrvj

eternallove4bag said:


> The crazy stack lady decided to also wear her favorite Frivole pave BTF ring and earrings today.. thanks for the reminder @rosebean @tenshix of how very much I love the pave Frivoles
> View attachment 5671007
> View attachment 5671008
> View attachment 5671009


I am crazy about the way you styled soft blues with yellow gold and sparkles


----------



## eternallove4bag

allanrvj said:


> I am crazy about the way you styled soft blues with yellow gold and sparkles


Thank you so much @allanrvj


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> @rosebean I second @eternallove4bag 's comment regarding the Panthere - he's so sweet and interesting. The Panthere design in general is iconic Cartier, but this version in half or full pave, (respectfully, I think the all metal version is a bit too simple) is such a wonderful, interesting, cute (and bling-y option due to its close knit pave setting) piece its worth a try! And this is coming from a JUC lover (as in its my fav piece EVER). He would work with many C or VCA items.





eternallove4bag said:


> @rosebean the stack of love, JUC and clash look so stunning together. If I may confuse you even further, I will dig up a picture of me trying the half pave panthere bracelet. That’s another piece I feel that has an instantaneous wow factor. But, I do love clash and JUC for their simplicity although I still can’t figure out why I can’t seem to pull the trigger on the clash bracelet yet. Good news, I feel VCA and Cartier pieces are very synergetic.


Aiyo, you both are killing me.    How can I focus my VCA collection with this distraction.  I have never thought about the Panthere, @eternallove4bag you have to show me a photo of you trying it...@glamourbag cannot to wait to see your stunning JUC pave.
When we were in Cartier a couple of weeks ago, we both tried the clash, the movements of the fish bone very interesting and drew our attention.  I joked that this is for someone (my hubby) with busy hands, it can act like a fidget spinner. the reason we didn't get it is because the size doesn't really work for our wrists. for him, 19 too big and 18 a bit too tight. for me, 14 too tight, and 15 too big.




Sorry to VCA forum, I am out side of the topic. trying a VCA necklace to stay on topic.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Aiyo, you both are killing me.    How can I focus my VCA collection with this distraction.  I have never thought about the Panthere, @eternallove4bag you have to show me a photo of you trying it...@glamourbag cannot to wait to see your stunning JUC pave.
> When we were in Cartier a couple of weeks ago, we both tried the clash, the movements of the fish bone very interesting and drew our attention.  I joked that this is for someone (my hubby) with busy hands, it can act like a fidget spinner. the reason we didn't get it is because the size doesn't really work for our wrists. for him, 19 too big and 18 a bit too tight. for me, 14 too tight, and 15 too big.
> View attachment 5671653
> View attachment 5671654
> 
> 
> Sorry to VCA forum, I am out side of the topic. trying a VCA necklace to stay on topic.
> View attachment 5671658


The WG just pops on your skin tone @rosebean Are you considering adding the clash in WG? I also love the 10 motif on you (staying on topic, or at least trying to ) Maybe, we move this to the ‘other brands’ thread. But, since I tried the panthere half pave with my VCA stack maybe we can squeeze one last pic here? Lol!


----------



## mesh123

eternallove4bag said:


> The WG just pops on your skin tone @rosebean Are you considering adding the clash in WG? I also love the 10 motif on you (staying on topic, or at least trying to ) Maybe, we move this to the ‘other brands’ thread. But, since I tried the panthere half pave with my VCA stack maybe we can squeeze one last pic here? Lol!
> View attachment 5671676


Stunning


----------



## Cliffslux

glamourbag said:


> Every time I see you post this ring I think this needs to be my next. Maybe 2023 (as I just did a HG jewellery purchase from another brand the other day) will be the year for some Frivole for me. Keep inspiring with your pics!


Thanks @glamourbag. I feel like I post the ring too much but I’m so in love and can’t help myself. Thanks for the kind words. Seems like 2023 will be THE year! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> I finally caught the 10 motif pave in action. I was wearing it as a 10+5, as I usually do with 10s, but it was not singing to me and I didn’t reach for it at all. A friend here recommended just wearing the 10 alone, and she was right! It is better as just the simple 10 motif length; basic and classic.
> 
> View attachment 5663831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663835



The jewels are almost as stunning as you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

nicole0612 said:


> I finally caught the 10 motif pave in action. I was wearing it as a 10+5, as I usually do with 10s, but it was not singing to me and I didn’t reach for it at all. A friend here recommended just wearing the 10 alone, and she was right! It is better as just the simple 10 motif length; basic and classic.
> 
> View attachment 5663831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663835


So stunning!!! LOVE


----------



## nicole0612

jenayb said:


> The jewels are almost as stunning as you!


Awww thank you! If only you knew how much you inspire me with your gorgeous style


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> So stunning!!! LOVE


Thank you! I love when you post your unique pieces! Your stunning Perlee necklace is one I can never see enough of


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> The WG just pops on your skin tone @rosebean Are you considering adding the clash in WG? I also love the 10 motif on you (staying on topic, or at least trying to ) Maybe, we move this to the ‘other brands’ thread. But, since I tried the panthere half pave with my VCA stack maybe we can squeeze one last pic here? Lol!
> View attachment 5671676


I like the look of the Panthere, but I love the look of your serpentine and JUC next to the Clover.  I am not adding white gold pieces, focus on VCA YG for now. and thank you for your comments on my 10 motif. Actually, my hubby loves the look of guilloche, he said so shining and sparkly, but we ended up with GMOP pave bracelet and I am so happy with it, again, you are the enabler.


----------



## glamourbag

Cliffslux said:


> Thanks @glamourbag. I feel like I post the ring too much but I’m so in love and can’t help myself. Thanks for the kind words. Seems like 2023 will be THE year! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️


Keep posting! Please!


----------



## eternallove4bag

mesh123 said:


> Stunning


Thank you  @mesh123


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> I like the look of the Panthere, but I love the look of your serpentine and JUC next to the Clover.  I am not adding white gold pieces, focus on VCA YG for now. and thank you for your comments on my 10 motif. Actually, my hubby loves the look of guilloche, he said so shining and sparkly, but we ended up with GMOP pave bracelet and I am so happy with it, again, you are the enabler.


That GMOP pave 5-motif is such a must-have imoClassic and staple piece. Much like the Serpenti and JUC so I would definitely prioritize those over the panthere bracelet. When I tried it, the half-pave looked beautiful but it’s not on my WL. It’s a beautiful piece to have but not a must-have so I totally get you @rosebean


----------



## XCCX

Took this photo in a museum in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to lunch in my pink gold pieces and pearls…


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> The WG just pops on your skin tone @rosebean Are you considering adding the clash in WG? I also love the 10 motif on you (staying on topic, or at least trying to ) Maybe, we move this to the ‘other brands’ thread. But, since I tried the panthere half pave with my VCA stack maybe we can squeeze one last pic here? Lol!
> View attachment 5671676


This I absolutely love.  The panthere just takes this amazing stack to another level


----------



## lynne_ross

Bundled up Xmas mood.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Bundled up Xmas mood.
> 
> View attachment 5673817


Love this.  Is that a tennis bracelet or a bangle.


----------



## may3545

Finally got COVID after 3 years of dodging it. Mild case thankfully (yay to vaccines!). Played around with jewelry while in quarantine. 
Pearls and VCA!


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> Love this.  Is that a tennis bracelet or a bangle.


Thx! It is a bangle. Exactly matches size of my perlee. I have all 3 golds for future perlee bangles!


----------



## nicole0612

may3545 said:


> Finally got COVID after 3 years of dodging it. Mild case thankfully (yay to vaccines!). Played around with jewelry while in quarantine.
> Pearls and VCA!
> View attachment 5673831


Oh May! So sorry to hear it! At least you look beautiful while you wait out the quarantine!


----------



## 7777777

lynne_ross said:


> Thx! It is a bangle. Exactly matches size of my perlee. I have all 3 golds for future perlee bangles!


I like this bangle. What is the carat weight, was it custom?


----------



## A bottle of Red

may3545 said:


> Finally got COVID after 3 years of dodging it. Mild case thankfully (yay to vaccines!). Played around with jewelry while in quarantine.
> Pearls and VCA!
> View attachment 5673831


Wishing you a quick recovery!


----------



## lynne_ross

7777777 said:


> I like this bangle. What is the carat weight, was it custom?


Thx. It is around 1.5 carats, diamonds go all the way around. I got them from 14 karats in USA.


----------



## jenayb

may3545 said:


> Finally got COVID after 3 years of dodging it. Mild case thankfully (yay to vaccines!). Played around with jewelry while in quarantine.
> Pearls and VCA!
> View attachment 5673831



Dang! At least you look gorgeous (duh, per usual!) while recovering, sis!


----------



## littlecollector

may3545 said:


> Finally got COVID after 3 years of dodging it. Mild case thankfully (yay to vaccines!). Played around with jewelry while in quarantine.
> Pearls and VCA!
> View attachment 5673831


Love how you have stacked the necklaces. Get well soon!


----------



## etoupebirkin

may3545 said:


> Finally got COVID after 3 years of dodging it. Mild case thankfully (yay to vaccines!). Played around with jewelry while in quarantine.
> Pearls and VCA!
> View attachment 5673831


This is so pretty!!! At least you are having fun playing with your jewelry box.
Feel better soon!!!


----------



## 7777777

lynne_ross said:


> Thx. It is around 1.5 carats, diamonds go all the way around. I got them from 14 karats in USA.


Thank you! What is the size of your clover bracelet? Trying to figure out if the one from 14 karats would work.


----------



## nicole0612

7777777 said:


> Thank you! What is the size of your clover bracelet? Trying to figure out if the one from 14 karats would work.


I just contacted them and they are only offering the equivalent of Cartier size 18 right now, but they can ask for a custom size quote for a higher price and 3-4 month wait time.


----------



## lynne_ross

7777777 said:


> Thank you! What is the size of your clover bracelet? Trying to figure out if the one from 14 karats would work.


My clover is a medium.


----------



## may3545

A recent pic of my wg stack


----------



## lynne_ross

may3545 said:


> A recent pic of my wg stack
> 
> View attachment 5675026


This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## 880

nicole0612 said:


> I finally caught the 10 motif pave in action. I was wearing it as a 10+5, as I usually do with 10s, but it was not singing to me and I didn’t reach for it at all. A friend here recommended just wearing the 10 alone, and she was right! It is better as just the simple 10 motif length; basic and classic.
> 
> View attachment 5663831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663835


Am lte, but I love your mix


----------



## nicole0612

may3545 said:


> A recent pic of my wg stack
> 
> View attachment 5675026


Soooo gorgeous!


----------



## nicole0612

880 said:


> Am lte, but I love your mix


Thank you very much! The mix may not work for everyone; but I wear what makes me smile


----------



## A bottle of Red

may3545 said:


> A recent pic of my wg stack
> 
> View attachment 5675026


Really beautiful!


----------



## blinggirl74

may3545 said:


> A recent pic of my wg stack
> 
> View attachment 5675026


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## glamourbag

may3545 said:


> A recent pic of my wg stack
> 
> View attachment 5675026


This is beautiful


----------



## missie1

may3545 said:


> A recent pic of my wg stack
> 
> View attachment 5675026


This is stunning. Just enough  bling to balance out metal of the clover. Is this the pave onyx Alhambra?


----------



## may3545

missie1 said:


> This is stunning. Just enough  bling to balance out metal of the clover. Is this the pave onyx Alhambra?


Yes it is!


----------



## lisawhit

Love all the options, 20 motifs, magic malechite pendant on the 70cm trace chain.    Small perlee hoops.  All yellow gold


----------



## tretrechic88

may3545 said:


> Finally got COVID after 3 years of dodging it. Mild case thankfully (yay to vaccines!). Played around with jewelry while in quarantine.
> Pearls and VCA!
> View attachment 5673831


I’m sorry you caught covid but glad it’s a minor case.
I love this stack, so unique and elegant!


----------



## rosebean

may3545 said:


> A recent pic of my wg stack
> 
> View attachment 5675026


very chic, beautiful!


----------



## tenshix

lisawhit said:


> Love all the options, 20 motifs, magic malechite pendant on the 70cm trace chain.    Small perlee hoops.  All yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5675342


You always wear your pieces so well!! Just gorgeous!


----------



## sassification

I am such a big big chalcedony WG fan .. this wasnt on my wishlist initially, but after getting this, i am getting the 10 motif , oh my wallet ♧◇♡♤


----------



## lisawhit

tenshix said:


> You always wear your pieces so well!! Just gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## littlecollector

may3545 said:


> A recent pic of my wg stack
> 
> View attachment 5675026


So stunning


----------



## Mayacamas

may3545 said:


> A recent pic of my wg stack
> 
> View attachment 5675026


Tres chic!


----------



## snnysmm

may3545 said:


> A recent pic of my wg stack
> 
> View attachment 5675026


Absolutely gorgeous!  WG looks beautiful on your skin tone.


----------



## snnysmm

lisawhit said:


> Love all the options, 20 motifs, magic malechite pendant on the 70cm trace chain.    Small perlee hoops.  All yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5675342


You have an amazing collection.  I love all your pieces and you wear them so well.  You make me want hammered gold (maybe when they’re available to order again…)!


----------



## snnysmm

sassification said:


> I am such a big big chalcedony WG fan .. this wasnt on my wishlist initially, but after getting this, i am getting the 10 motif , oh my wallet ♧◇♡♤
> 
> View attachment 5675737


Congrats on the 10 motif!  Chalcedony looks beautiful on you.  It was never on my mind, but I’ve been thinking about it lately…

Can’t wait to see your 10 motif if you decide to post action shots.


----------



## sassification

snnysmm said:


> Congrats on the 10 motif!  Chalcedony looks beautiful on you.  It was never on my mind, but I’ve been thinking about it lately…
> 
> Can’t wait to see your 10 motif if you decide to post action shots.



Thanks dear! ♡♡ i was like you, i didnt used to like it at all in fact.. but one fine day (after recent price increase ugh), i decided to really consider it, kept thinking about it and fell in love when i tried it in store.

VcA WG is just exceptional.. and chalcedony looks so interesting with all the variations to me compared to pure onyx, carnelia, agate or mop. And i am quite OCD at that. Even my SA was surprised as he thought given my personality, i wont be able to stand the variations

I am mulling if i should extend the 10 motif, but i do like the choker look. Although it feels abit suffocating to me when i last tried a 10 motif pave in store. Shall think abt it more


----------



## Rami00

may3545 said:


> A recent pic of my wg stack
> 
> View attachment 5675026


WOW! This is what dreams are made of.


----------



## Rami00

Cliffslux said:


> Pave Alhambra, Perlee and Frivole ❤️ ❤️ ❤️
> View attachment 5669457


This is exactly how I love mixing my VCA pieces. Soooo elegant.


----------



## Cliffslux

Rami00 said:


> This is exactly how I love mixing my VCA pieces. Soooo elegant.


Thank you so much @Rami00. I have long admired your collection and your absolutely drop dead gorgeous photos. Hope you are still loving that stunning Noeud ring and all your other beautiful pieces this holiday season ❤️


----------



## lisawhit

tenshix said:


> You always wear your pieces so well!! Just gorgeous!


so kind, thank you


----------

